# Sticky  Hey SMOKERS!!!!!!!



## 12-Ringer

Thanks to Nicko and his new Green Egg there has been a bunch of smokehouse talk recently, so much so over the last 24hours that I had to go out and roll me a fattie....

Before



During 





Pre smoke


In the smoker now....can't wait 

I was on such a roll I forget to snap shots before "the roll" - once the bacon weave was complete and seasoned, with the sausage rolled over top, I slather the sausage wtih Sweet Baby Rays Original BBQ sauce, on topo of the slather goes pepperjack cheese, spinach, red onion and garlic. Roll the sausage UP, roll the bacon weave down - season again - I have become a HUGE fan of the Kansas City Rub that Open Season produces - can grab it lots of places, even Cabelas now. Their seasons are not nearly sa salty as many others on teh market. 

It's in the smoke house now, holding a solid 210 degree temp with a heavy hickory/pecan smoke - couple hours (internal temp of 160) I'll pull that baby out and brush with a bit of a sweeter sauce, Sweet Baby Rays Honey Blend. Whole fattie didn't run me $25 and will taste like a MILLION bucks - even hada little left over for ac couple chubbies.... :wink:

PIcs of the finished product later...

If you're a smoker - share some of your craft!!!

Joe


----------



## PAarrowSlinger

WOW,, whens it gonna be done,, ill bring the beer.. now that looks good,, kill ya dead but looks good!! :thumbs_up


----------



## iccyman001

This thread is giving me the munchies :wink:


----------



## escout402

Looks good, but you gotta upgrade from Sweet Baby Rays! High fructose corn syrup is the #1 ingredient...


----------



## buck thwacker

I'm jealous, our old smoker finally rusted out and needs replacing. I've looked into welding a new one but it's more expensive to build your own (from steel) if you factor in the money and time spent.. 
Looks good though, I'm an avid pork smoker


----------



## 6xsteelers

Daaaaaammmn that looks tasty!!


----------



## ksgobbler

I've taken to making my own rubs. Brown sugar, ancho chili powder, granulated garlic, kosher salt, paprika, black pepper, onion powder and some others. Ribs, chicken, and pork are my specialties. Still trying to get brisket right. I also do all my jerky, snack sticks, etc on it.


----------



## PSU Joe

Joe

I have to try one of those. Looks awesome! 

Joe


----------



## reylamb

That does look awesome.......

Lots O fattie recipes: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=591271


----------



## ghostgoblin22

this is what hunting is all about


----------



## Ckeifer86

So much for the diet. I think my heart just exploded. When will it be ready? I've got beer and whiskey!


----------



## River420Bottom

Looks like something someone would make after rolling up a fattie lol looks amazing, I envy you guys with smokers.. I have 15lbs of salmon and trout fillets that need done, maybe I'll build one sometime


----------



## Beendare

Looks great, making me hungry Joe...though the SBR sauce isn't my favorite and my doctor would take me out and shoot me if I ate that much fat in one sitting.

I've been just grinding my elk and deer with no fat added- a buddies tip. You have to be careful how you cook it as it drys out if not careful or overcooked. 

In my smoker, I like to use dry rubs- Kinders is one of my favorites, sprinkle liberally on the ground meat, wrap in bacon- thats it. I smoke it at 160 for an hour [+/- dep on how thick] then either turn it up on high or finish on the BBQ to internal temp of 140-145. My smoker has a water tray so the meat doesn't dry out too bad.

The ground with no fat works good in spaghetti sauces too- just when frying cook on lower heat with some olive oil- healthy and great tasting, IMO, gives you more of the meats flavor which is great with mild meats like elk/ whitetail deer...something with more gamy taste will need more seasoning/slow cooking.


----------



## 12-Ringer

the chubbies are done.....keep in mind these were pretty basic - the bacon wrapped sausage with a touch of BBQ sauce inside along wtih a slice of pepperjack.....not nearly as in depth as the fattie....but a great teaser none-the-less




Here is the sweet bologna that came out last night...









I have been trying for some time to replicate the amazing 1889 bologna that is available at Weavers of Wellsville - if you like sweet bologna you've got to trya stick of this stuff....so far my own recipes are not quite there yet, just like hunting - trying is where the fun's at:wink:


Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hoyt1021 said:


> Looks something something someone would make after rolling up a fattie lol look amazing, I envy you guys with smokers.. I have 15lbs of salmon and trout fillets that need done, maybe I'll build one sometime


Smoked trout is INCREDIBLE......

Joe


----------



## Ckeifer86

Weavers is only about 5-6 miles down the road from me. They do great meats. A buddy of mine had them make bologna out of one of his deer, the flavor was out of this world! Their sausages are fantastic as well.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Beendare said:


> Looks great, making me hungry Joe...though the SBR sauce isn't my favorite and my doctor would take me out and shoot me if I ate that much fat in one sitting.
> 
> I've been just grinding my elk and deer with no fat added- a buddies tip. You have to be careful how you cook it as it drys out if not careful or overcooked.
> 
> In my smoker, I like to use dry rubs- Kinders is one of my favorites, sprinkle liberally on the ground meat, wrap in bacon- thats it. I smoke it at 160 for an hour [+/- dep on how thick] then either turn it up on high or finish on the BBQ to internal temp of 140-145. My smoker has a water tray so the meat doesn't dry out too bad.
> 
> The ground with no fat works good in spaghetti sauces too- just when frying cook on lower heat with some olive oil- healthy and great tasting, IMO, gives you more of the meats flavor which is great with mild meats like elk/ whitetail deer...something with more gamy taste will need more seasoning/slow cooking.


I prefer Jack Stack's Kansas City Orignal sauce, but I am fresh out and this fattie was a family project and my kids LOVE the SBR. My 9-yearo ld daughter took care of rolling the sausage and cutting the cooked bacon on that I put inside, while my 11-year old son built the bacon weave, mixed the spinach, onion, and grlic mixture and seasoned the meats.

My smokehouse has a water pan alos and I put 1 cup of apple juice in the pan during the smoke for this project. 

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Ckeifer86 said:


> Weavers is only about 5-6 miles down the road from me. They do great meats. A buddy of mine had them make bologna out of one of his deer, the flavor was out of this world! Their sausages are fantastic as well.


I have tried sweet bologna from all over and thier 1889 recipe is amazing to me...I am hoping that I got a little closer wtih last night's batch. I have learned over the years that the true flavor shows-up about 24-30 hours after they have cooled. I'll likely take my first taste tomorrow.

I love the fact that Weavers sent online - I can now get the 1889 whenever i want....
http://weaversofwellsville.com/

Joe


----------



## chaded

Looks great!


----------



## DaneHunter

Your cardiologist is on the phone...


----------



## 12-Ringer

DaneHunter said:


> Your cardiologist is on the phone...


YEah, I know we don't do these too often - replace the mild Italians sausage with ground deer and it gets a little healthier :embara: you also substitute turkey bacon - if you are worried.

Joe


----------



## ksgobbler

12-Ringer said:


> I prefer Jack Stack's Kansas City Orignal sauce, but I am fresh out and this fattie was a family project and my kids LOVE the SBR. My 9-yearo ld daughter took care of rolling the sausage and cutting the cooked bacon on that I put inside, while my 11-year old son built the bacon weave, mixed the spinach, onion, and grlic mixture and seasoned the meats.
> 
> My smokehouse has a water pan alos and I put 1 cup of apple juice in the pan during the smoke for this project.
> 
> Joe


Try some Cowtown or Joe's KC bbq sauce. The greater KC bbq shop is 2 miles from the inlaws. I always get a bottle of cowtown, a bottle of Joe's KC (formerly Oklahoma Joe's) and a new bottle of sauce to try. They have an entire wall of bbq sauces and half a wall of different rubs.


----------



## Plowmule

*50 lbs. Hickory Smoked deer sausage*

Just took these out of the smokehouse.
jalapeno & cheese Smoked Deer sausage


----------



## Mathias

DaneHunter said:


> Your cardiologist is on the phone...


Made me laugh as i was thinking the same thing….

However it looks delicious :hungry:


----------



## Mathias

Plowmule, that looks great too!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Plowmule said:


> Just took these out of the smokehouse.
> jalapeno & cheese Smoked Deer sausage


looks great - must have one heck of a smokehouse!!!!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

AAWWEEE MANN!!!! - this thing is amazing.....

pre glaze



glazed and cut to showcase the goodness....


Joe


----------



## Plowmule

12-Ringer said:


> AAWWEEE MANN!!!! - this thing is amazing.....
> 
> pre glaze
> 
> 
> 
> glazed and cut to showcase the goodness....
> 
> 
> Joe


Man that looks like some good Eating !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nicko

Looks awesome Joe! This is why we hunt all season and stock our freezers.


----------



## chaded

What kind of sausage stuffer and casings are you guys using when you make bologna and whatnot?


----------



## LetThemGrow

12-Ringer said:


> Smoked trout is INCREDIBLE......
> 
> Joe


Agreed, my wife is very good at smoking trout.


----------



## Ckeifer86

Ok, that's it. I'm done. I would love to try a bite, and then be afraid to fall asleep for fear of the imminent heart attack.


----------



## nlackjack10186

Hoyt1021 said:


> Looks like something someone would make after rolling up a fattie lol looks amazing, I envy you guys with smokers.. I have 15lbs of salmon and trout fillets that need done, maybe I'll build one sometime


Smoked salmon... :drool: this thread may make me fire up mine for some salmon for the game tomorrow... btw, looks tasty OP


----------



## endo2075

Wrap some back strap inside the fattie


----------



## Musgrat

Love Fatties, doing burnt ends for football games tomorrow.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Musgrat said:


> Love Fatties, doing burnt ends for football games tomorrow.


Got a good recipe for burnt ends? 

Joe


----------



## lovetohunt93

Tagging this tread. Looks so good!


----------



## Jack The Ripper

This is archerytalk not Martha Stewert talk. You guys need to log out before you let your wives on the computer


----------



## 2wheel

Most of mine I just do indirect on my trusty Weber kettle.


----------



## bambikiller

Oh I'm trying this soon


----------



## Musgrat

12-Ringer said:


> Got a good recipe for burnt ends?
> 
> Joe


Not really I am experimenting with different recipes mostly from smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## 12-Ringer

Jack The Ripper said:


> This is archerytalk not Martha Stewert talk. You guys need to log out before you let your wives on the computer


Hahaha - Martha Stewart ain't got chit on me - sept maybe a few million bucks (lol) - finished the fattie last night, sliced on potato roll with a baked potato and baked beans!

Joe


----------



## nhns4

Pork Shoulder with Smoked cabbage and squash.


----------



## nhns4

Smoked for 2 hours at 250-300*


----------



## nhns4

Finished product


----------



## nhns4

Leftover pork makes for good nachos.


----------



## nhns4

Grilled/Smoked chicken and poppers.


----------



## hockeyman474

I think once it warms up a little more that we need to have a regular smoker thread.


----------



## nhns4

hockeyman474 said:


> I think once it warms up a little more that we need to have a regular smoker thread.


once it warms up?








Wuss lol


----------



## escout402

Does anybody do Atomic Buffalo Turds, ABTs?


----------



## pbuck

In cause I love me some meat.  

Have a green egg but just today bought a regular gas smoker so I can do more sausages


----------



## Shedderkg

Fatties are the best...my favorite thing to make on my BGE!!!


----------



## hockeyman474

nhns4 said:


> once it warms up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wuss lol


....smoke a handful of times in the winter vs every weekend minimum in the summer....think it's easier to keep a regular thread up in the summer.


----------



## hockeyman474

hockeyman474 said:


> ....smoke a handful of times in the winter vs every weekend minimum in the summer....think it's easier to keep a regular thread up in the summer.


That and I can't have a smoker on a 2nd story apartment balcony....sort of a fire hazard.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nhns4 said:


> once it warms up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wuss lol


SWEEEET!!!

Joe


----------



## BGagner

Subscribed


----------



## TRex18

Wow....this looks amazing....
How long are you guys putting the fatties on for and at what temp........This got me thinking for my masterbuilt. 

3packs bacon
Venison Burger mixed with Uncle Charleys Hot Sausage
Little bit of Green and Red Peppers
Little bit of Moz Cheese
GARLIC

Just need temp and time guys?


----------



## nhns4

TRex18 said:


> Wow....this looks amazing....
> How long are you guys putting the fatties on for and at what temp........This got me thinking for my masterbuilt.
> 
> 3packs bacon
> Venison Burger mixed with Uncle Charleys Hot Sausage
> Little bit of Green and Red Peppers
> Little bit of Moz Cheese
> GARLIC
> 
> Just need temp and time guys?


Mine usually go on at 250-300 for 2 hours with some sort of wood for smoking.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I usually run mine at 225 and it averages about 1.5 hours per pound - the thermometer is a must...I wouldn't go on just time. Like mine to come off at about 165 degrees, glaze and wrap in foil for an additional 30-45 minutes.

No way you will need that much bacon unless you are building a HUGE fattie - the one I built that is pictured in this thread only took 1 pound...

I see NHS uses the baggie method too for rolling the sausage - makes things a bit easier for sure:wink:

Good luck....


Joe


----------



## agrims

What kind of coal do you guys like using? I have found that Wicked Good is the best when using other woods to smoke with, but Kebroake works just fine in a pinch. Waiting ever so impatiently for my smoker to get off the ship! Talk about making neighbors in the middle east, try smoking a pork ass! They all come out and are ready to throw down until they realize its pork!


----------



## Acts 10:13

nhns4 said:


> Grilled/Smoked chicken and poppers.


I see that can of Dale's Pale Ale and the pic of the deep snow. And I think...you must be from Boulder/Larimer county?


----------



## nhns4

Acts 10:13 said:


> I see that can of Dale's Pale Ale and the pic of the deep snow. And I think...you must be from Boulder/Larimer county?


Nope. But Great beer. West Michigan.


----------



## Acts 10:13

nhns4 said:


> Nope. But Great beer. West Michigan.


Dales Pale Ale is a home brew of Osker Blues in Lyons, CO, which is like ten minutes from my in laws house in the mountains. I didn't know they went global. Of course I'm not a beer drinker though.


----------



## GimpyArcher

Some spare ribs done on the UDS...


----------



## 12-Ringer

Man I feel another weekend smoke-out coming on ... you guys are making me hungry....

Joe


----------



## jesses80

ahh nothing like food porn you guys are making me hungry.


----------



## pbuck

Well here's a few hatchlings from my BGE. 

Bacon wrapped chipotle back strap...

Seasoned with chipotle rub overnight then wrapped with the bacon. Add more rub to the bacon then In the egg @ 200 with Apple and hickory chunks. Cook till IT of 140 then foil and rest for 1/2 hr. 

View attachment 2140108


View attachment 2140109


View attachment 2140110


View attachment 2140111


----------



## 12-Ringer

LOOKS great - 

*LOVE YOUR SIGNATURE *- made me spit out my drink I laughed so hard........

Joe


----------



## pbuck

Pecan smoked salmon...









12 hr. Butt.....









Brined birds....


----------



## pbuck

12-Ringer said:


> LOOKS great -
> 
> *LOVE YOUR SIGNATURE *- made me spit out my drink I laughed so hard........
> 
> Joe


Thanks.


----------



## TRex18

12-Ringer said:


> I usually run mine at 225 and it averages about 1.5 hours per pound - the thermometer is a must...I wouldn't go on just time. Like mine to come off at about 165 degrees, glaze and wrap in foil for an additional 30-45 minutes.
> 
> No way you will need that much bacon unless you are building a HUGE fattie - the one I built that is pictured in this thread only took 1 pound...
> 
> I see NHS uses the baggie method too for rolling the sausage - makes things a bit easier for sure:wink:
> 
> Good luck....
> 
> 
> Joe



Wrap in foil and put back on smoker @225 or just wrap and let rest? 
Also....Do you have to flip it or turn it I guess I would say? 
Also....is the Sweet Baby Rays a must....I like Rufus Teague and some other ones more....do you have to sauce it....? I think I'm going to do this this weekend...with about a dozen Busch Lights....its a Micro-Brew as well ....hahahahah...


----------



## bambikiller

I'm doing this tonight


----------



## Shedderkg

I put this up one other time but if you're looking at trying another appetizer type thing on the BGE...give this a try. Did these about 2 weeks ago for the first time. Will be doing them again for sure! 

I rope sausage made about 27-28 ... thick firm bacon is key to helping keep everything together. Mine was kind of flimsy and so once I had the bacon around the sausage, I threw them in the freezer to firm them up for about 15 mins. That also helped. 

PIG SHOTS


----------



## 12-Ringer

TRex18 said:


> Wrap in foil and put back on smoker @225 or just wrap and let rest?
> Also....Do you have to flip it or turn it I guess I would say?
> Also....is the Sweet Baby Rays a must....I like Rufus Teague and some other ones more....do you have to sauce it....? I think I'm going to do this this weekend...with about a dozen Busch Lights....its a Micro-Brew as well ....hahahahah...


Wrap and rest - no flipping - as for the sauces - the best advice I will give that is NOT brand specific - keep a sauce that bites a little inside the roll with a sweeter sauce on the outside. In the case of the fattie that I featured, I used SBR-Original inside and SBR-Honey BBQ outstide - the sugars/molasses/honey etc...caramelizes better and also tones down the smoke that is on the outside just enough. Do you have to sauce it - NOPE - but from experience, it tastes much better and appeals to a larger group. If you are doing one just for yourself, sauce 1/2 and taste the difference.

SBR - is one my kids favorite and this fattie was a family project so they chose - thus nothing too spicey in the way of sauce, sausage - I did insist on the pepperjack cheese - heck I am part of the family too, right:wink:

Joe


----------



## ruffme

nhns4 said:


> Smoked for 2 hours at 250-300*


That Founder's Breakfast Stout is on my fav top 10 list!


----------



## lebbie54

Great idea. have to try that sometime.


----------



## bambikiller

Thanks for this thread . I'm starting now


----------



## bambikiller

Anyone tried this in an electric smoker ?


----------



## josh_bovaird

bambikiller said:


> Anyone tried this in an electric smoker ?


Just got a Masterbuilt electric smoker for christmas I've been playing with and I think ill be trying it soon.


----------



## bambikiller

josh_bovaird said:


> Just got a Masterbuilt electric smoker for christmas I've been playing with and I think ill be trying it soon.


I just wasn't sure I it would dry it out too much


----------



## chaded

bambikiller said:


> I just wasn't sure I it would dry it out too much


The OP uses an electric smoker.


----------



## 12-Ringer

bambikiller said:


> Anyone tried this in an electric smoker ?



Yep - that's what mine was done in 

Joe


----------



## bambikiller

Sweet it's going on in 3 mins


----------



## 12-Ringer

Been there done that with all kinds of smokers from direct and indirect, vertical, horizontal, wood fired, coal fired, propane fired - when it all boiled down - the electric works best for me and my family. A little less attention is needed with regard to heat, a little more attention to prep, but NEVER short on flavor.

Joe


----------



## bambikiller

It's on now . 220 degrees . Couple hours and heaven on earth


----------



## ASeriousHunter

ksgobbler
The Joe's sauce is the same as Horizon. His brother, Roger has Horizon, not as many sauces and rubs, but make smokers as well. They are from here. Excellent sauce and hawg rub.
For chicken do you use the Hawg rub, Joe's sauce combo? It is the best I have found.

http://www.horizonbbqsmokersstore.com/servlet/the-Accessories-cln-Barbeque-Sauce-&-Rubs/Categories

Damn, now I got to fire up the smoker tonight.



ksgobbler said:


> Try some Cowtown or Joe's KC bbq sauce. The greater KC bbq shop is 2 miles from the inlaws. I always get a bottle of cowtown, a bottle of Joe's KC (formerly Oklahoma Joe's) and a new bottle of sauce to try. They have an entire wall of bbq sauces and half a wall of different rubs.


----------



## bambikiller

I substituted venison burger instead of sausage tho . Hope it turns out well


----------



## WEEGEE

( I had to go out and roll me a fattie....)

had me going for a minute:wink:


----------



## 12-Ringer

WEEGEE said:


> ( I had to go out and roll me a fattie....)
> 
> had me going for a minute:wink:


Surprised it took this long for someone to comment on that  

Joe


----------



## nhns4

redruff said:


> That Founder's Breakfast Stout is on my fav top 10 list!


Cant smoke and not drink!


----------



## nhns4




----------



## sierra13

Tag


----------



## pbuck

bambikiller said:


> It's on now . 220 degrees . Couple hours and heaven on earth


Well??


----------



## Evgeny

Stop you this business. I don't smoke and I don't drink and to me it is good! :hello2:


----------



## bambikiller

pbuck said:


> Well??


It turned out real well . Had a few friends over and they are still talkin about it today . I will be doing it again with a few tweaks in my recipe


----------



## 12-Ringer

bambikiller said:


> It turned out real well . Had a few friends over and they are still talkin about it today . I will be doing it again with a few tweaks in my recipe


Try a tweak that will WOW em......

Bacon weave
Hot Italian sausage
cream cheese
your favorite pizza/pasta sauce
red onion
spinach
garlic
and the surprise that will keep them talking for weeks ...... pineapple 
cook the same as others
brush with pizza/pasta sauce when finished 

Don't knock it until you try it...you will be amazed

Joe


----------



## TRex18

How hard is it to roll the "Fatty" ?


----------



## nhns4

TRex18 said:


> How hard is it to roll the "Fatty" ?


Search youtube. They have lots of good videos. May find some that dont apply but it is what it is lol
Bacon weave fatty will probably keep you away from rolling blunts.


----------



## 12-Ringer

TRex18 said:


> How hard is it to roll the "Fatty" ?


My 11 year old son did the one featured here, but he has been watching me for a while. It isn't difficult.... 1 small trick that I have learned, once you have the bacon weave down, the sausage on top and whatever stuffing you want in the middle; I roll the sausage up leaving the bacon weave still flat. As I roll the sausage up I make sure that I seal the ends by pinching it. Once I have the bacon weave laying flat with the rolled up sausage at the top of the bacon weave I then reach under grab the bacon weave and the sausage and roll the sausage back down with the weave on top. This helps ensure the sausage seam is sealed in the middle of the bacon.

Joe


----------



## ksgobbler

ASeriousHunter said:


> ksgobbler
> The Joe's sauce is the same as Horizon. His brother, Roger has Horizon, not as many sauces and rubs, but make smokers as well. They are from here. Excellent sauce and hawg rub.
> For chicken do you use the Hawg rub, Joe's sauce combo? It is the best I have found.
> 
> http://www.horizonbbqsmokersstore.com/servlet/the-Accessories-cln-Barbeque-Sauce-&-Rubs/Categories
> 
> Damn, now I got to fire up the smoker tonight.


Naw, I do my own rubs. Getting ready to start experimenting with making my own sauces.

Tonight I did chicken thighs on the Traeger with what I call home made bbq beans. Delicious. Tomorrow a pork butt is going on for about 12 hours.


----------



## chaded

Couldn't take it anymore, just ordered a smoker.


----------



## pbuck

Second hand smoke claims another one. Lol!!!


----------



## ruffme

chaded said:


> Couldn't take it anymore, just ordered a smoker.


What did you get?


----------



## chaded

redruff said:


> What did you get?


I got a Masterbuilt 30" electric/digital.


----------



## ruffme

chaded said:


> I got a Masterbuilt 30" electric/digital.


That's a nice basic unit. I have one. Still use for quick smokes.


----------



## pbuck

chaded said:


> I got a Masterbuilt 30" electric/digital.


Same one I'm looking at. I actually ordered a gas masterbuilt last week but canceled it. I was concerned about the all reviews stating the temps ran pretty high. I'm still debating. Lol.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> Same one I'm looking at. I actually ordered a gas masterbuilt last week but canceled it. I was concerned about the all reviews stating the temps ran pretty high. I'm still debating. Lol.


Be glad that you canceled it, not only did the temperatures typically run high, worse than that , they are inconsistent. There is very little if anything you can do to control it once it is running.

I will agree, that the 30-inch electric is a basic model, but take it from someone that has used all different models. There isn't anything that I can't do in my electric smoker that I once did on any of the larger indirect heat type of smokers. I certainly cannot do the same volume of work in the 30 inch as I did on some of the larger smokers, however all of the meals prepared taste no different and in some cases even better than on some of the larger smokers. 

I would highly recommend the electric smoker for someone just getting started, I see many people jump into some of the bigger type of smokers not understanding what it takes to actually run one. Actually for people looking into some of the larger smoker some of your best deals can be found on second hand smokers because people realize that they're just too much involved for what they need. 

I don't think anyone would describe me as lazy in any aspect of my life. I strive to be efficient and one of the things I've learned the hard way is that when folks are counting on you for a good smoked mealt I'd rather have the reliability of consistent temps and accurate digital gauges then worry about all of the other factors that go into running some of coal, wood, and gas smokers. 

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Maple/Mesquite turkey breast on tap soon...tomorrow or Monday depending on a few factors.

Joe


----------



## chaded

pbuck said:


> Same one I'm looking at. I actually ordered a gas masterbuilt last week but canceled it. I was concerned about the all reviews stating the temps ran pretty high. I'm still debating. Lol.


I got mine on Amazon for $180 and free shipping.


----------



## pbuck

Thanks, Joe. I have a green egg and the digi-q temp controller so I'm set for larger things like butts and such. I'm only looking at the smokers for doing sausages. The egg is just too small and keeping temps below 200 is difficult. Since I'm not making much more than 10-15 lbs at a time im thinking the 30" electric would be perfect.


----------



## ksgobbler

chaded said:


> I got a Masterbuilt 30" electric/digital.


That's what I started with. First one caught on fire and died. I ordered a second one in 2010 but...
There is a connector in the unit that corrodes and will fail. My brother has replaced it twice. I replaced the Masterbuilt with a Traeger lil Tex elite.

Did a pulled pork tonight. Probably one of the best I have done. My 4 yr old ate 4 helpings.


----------



## pbuck

chaded said:


> I got mine on Amazon for $180 and free shipping.


I saw that. Me being me, I'm way too anal about researching purchases, I looked on the masterbuilt website and found they've changed the 30" digital a little bit so I'm trying to track down one of the new models. That's a great deal though and I will probably just get one of those.


----------



## 12-Ringer

ksgobbler said:


> That's what I started with. First one caught on fire and died. I ordered a second one in 2010 but...
> There is a connector in the unit that corrodes and will fail. My brother has replaced it twice. I replaced the Masterbuilt with a Traeger lil Tex elite.
> 
> Did a pulled pork tonight. Probably one of the best I have done. My 4 yr old ate 4 helpings.


Nice...sounds delicious...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> Thanks, Joe. I have a green egg and the digi-q temp controller so I'm set for larger things like butts and such. I'm only looking at the smokers for doing sausages. The egg is just too small and keeping temps below 200 is difficult. Since I'm not making much more than 10-15 lbs at a time im thinking the 30" electric would be perfect.


I hang my sauasage/bologna in the 30". Basically, I use stainless steel "S" hooks, hang them off of the bottom of a rack, put the rack in the top position. You can easily hang 10-20 1lb logs. Most I have done was 10, but I am pretty sure I could have squeezed a few more in there...

Joe


----------



## chaded

pbuck said:


> I saw that. Me being me, I'm way too anal about researching purchases, I looked on the masterbuilt website and found they've changed the 30" digital a little bit so I'm trying to track down one of the new models. That's a great deal though and I will probably just get one of those.


Do you know what the difference is? As far as I can see it seems to be the same one on the website. I got the one wit the item # 20070910.


----------



## mark j

I smoke a lot of meat. My favorite meat to smoke is pork butt. It's a minimum 12 hour smoke commitment if done right. I smoke at 225 degrees and remove from smoker when the internal temp is at 195 to 200 degrees. 

Here are a few I've done recently...

About 6 hours in at this point. Just starting to get some good color.











These two are ready to remove...










This is one I did last weekend cooling down before being pulled...










This is a family affair. My (almost) 4 year old grandson gettin busy with the bear paws...



















If you haven't smoked a pork butt yet, you really need to give it a shot. It takes a few to get good at it, but the reward is worth the effort.


----------



## pbuck

chaded said:


> Do you know what the difference is? As far as I can see it seems to be the same one on the website. I got the one wit the item # 20070910.


I see these 2 different 30" digital electric models on the Masterbuilt site. The one you ordered and #20070213. It's just a little different.


----------



## ksgobbler

mark j said:


> I smoke a lot of meat. My favorite meat to smoke is pork butt. It's a minimum 12 hour smoke commitment if done right. I smoke at 225 degrees and remove from smoker when the internal temp is at 195 to 200 degrees.
> 
> Here are a few I've done recently...
> 
> About 6 hours in at this point. Just starting to get some good color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These two are ready to remove...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one I did last weekend cooling down before being pulled...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a family affair. My (almost) 4 year old grandson gettin busy with the bear paws...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you haven't smoked a pork butt yet, you really need to give it a shot. It takes a few to get good at it, but the reward is worth the effort.


Those bear claws are worth the money folks.


----------



## H20fwler

Just bought this used for $50 from a guy at work...it's game on now!


----------



## nhns4

Wings.








Some plain, bbq, and spicey
























I think next time after the smoker ill toss them in a little cooking oil to crisp up the skin. Or turn the heat up at the end to reach the same good. They were still excellent.


----------



## nhns4

ksgobbler said:


> Those bear claws are worth the money folks.


Yes they are. They save your fingertips from burning.


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> Be glad that you canceled it, not only did the temperatures typically run high, worse than that , they are inconsistent. There is very little if anything you can do to control it once it is running.
> 
> I will agree, that the 30-inch electric is a basic model, but take it from someone that has used all different models. There isn't anything that I can't do in my electric smoker that I once did on any of the larger indirect heat type of smokers. I certainly cannot do the same volume of work in the 30 inch as I did on some of the larger smokers, however all of the meals prepared taste no different and in some cases even better than on some of the larger smokers.
> 
> I would highly recommend the electric smoker for someone just getting started, I see many people jump into some of the bigger type of smokers not understanding what it takes to actually run one. Actually for people looking into some of the larger smoker some of your best deals can be found on second hand smokers because people realize that they're just too much involved for what they need.
> 
> I don't think anyone would describe me as lazy in any aspect of my life. I strive to be efficient and one of the things I've learned the hard way is that when folks are counting on you for a good smoked mealt I'd rather have the reliability of consistent temps and accurate digital gauges then worry about all of the other factors that go into running some of coal, wood, and gas smokers.
> 
> Joe



Couldnt agree more. I have been bbq ( smoking ) foods for a lot of years on offset stick burners. No such thing as set it and forget it. When you decide to cook its an all day commitment. I've toyed with the idea of electric smokers but so far am sticking with my offset. I use all wood no charcoal involved. Never occurred to me to take pictures. I'll have to take a few next smoke.


----------



## Stick Chucker

Seriously great looking meats, and fine beer on this thread.


----------



## nhns4

Stick Chucker said:


> Seriously great looking meats, and fine beer on this thread.


Gotta Hydrate while smoking


----------



## ruffme

pbuck said:


> Thanks, Joe. I have a green egg and the digi-q temp controller so I'm set for larger things like butts and such. I'm only looking at the smokers for doing sausages. The egg is just too small and keeping temps below 200 is difficult. Since I'm not making much more than 10-15 lbs at a time im thinking the 30" electric would be perfect.


Uh oh...you bought the electric master built to do sausage?
You may be in trouble if so! 

You do most sausages at much lower temps so the fat doesn't melt out while smoking.

The 30" unit is not good for that for a couple reasons.
1. To get the wood to smoke using the built in tray you have to go to higher temps.
2. Ok you say use another smoke source. I tried it! JUST BURNING an AMPS was enought to get the box temps over 200!

So the only way to cold smoke and lower temp cooks is to modify the box to have a smoke source OUTSIDE the cabinet.

I have seen guys hook up a metal mailbox with flexible aluminum dry vent tubing. 
But just wanted to make you aware that colder smokes in an Unmodified MES might not be doable.


----------



## tackscall

ksgobbler said:


> That's what I started with. First one caught on fire and died. I ordered a second one in 2010 but...
> There is a connector in the unit that corrodes and will fail. My brother has replaced it twice. I replaced the Masterbuilt with a Traeger lil Tex elite.
> 
> Did a pulled pork tonight. Probably one of the best I have done. My 4 yr old ate 4 helpings.


Mine quit after three uses, just like the reviews said it would. I haven't contacted them yet.


----------



## ruffme

12-Ringer said:


> I hang my sauasage/bologna in the 30". Basically, I use stainless steel "S" hooks, hang them off of the bottom of a rack, put the rack in the top position. You can easily hang 10-20 1lb logs. Most I have done was 10, but I am pretty sure I could have squeezed a few more in there...
> 
> Joe


How do you get temps under 180 with smoke?


----------



## pbuck

redruff said:


> Uh oh...you bought the electric master built to do sausage?
> You may be in trouble if so!
> 
> You do most sausages at much lower temps so the fat doesn't melt out while smoking.
> 
> The 30" unit is not good for that for a couple reasons.
> 1. To get the wood to smoke using the built in tray you have to go to higher temps.
> 2. Ok you say use another smoke source. I tried it! JUST BURNING an AMPS was enought to get the box temps over 200!
> 
> So the only way to cold smoke and lower temp cooks is to modify the box to have a smoke source OUTSIDE the cabinet.
> 
> I have seen guys hook up a metal mailbox with flexible aluminum dry vent tubing.
> But just wanted to make you aware that colder smokes in an Unmodified MES might not be doable.


Well I haven't bought one yet and what you mention is why. I know most sausages are started well under 200 so I've been stuck trying to figure out the temp problem.


----------



## ballistic 2013

Doing a pork roast today. Just about ready to get it going. Sauerkraut placed underneath to catch the drippings. If you haven't tried that I suggest you do!!!! Very good!!!


----------



## bushwick

After looking I could eat my couch right now!!!!!!


----------



## BradMc26

Got some pics of my Boston Butts off my Weber Bullet from last night. How in the world do you re-size them for AT?


----------



## mark j

BradMc26 said:


> Got some pics of my Boston Butts off my Weber Bullet from last night. How in the world do you re-size them for AT?


You can resize them on photobucket. I usually do 640X480. Or, you can download an editing package called Photoscape and use that to resize and then upload to photobucket.


----------



## nhns4

pbuck said:


> Well I haven't bought one yet and what you mention is why. I know most sausages are started well under 200 so I've been stuck trying to figure out the temp problem.


Build a smokehouse in your backyard old man.


----------



## Victory357

Where do you buy the meat? I don't recall ever seeing pork butt or shoulder at my local grocery store.


----------



## ksgobbler

Victory357 said:


> Where do you buy the meat? I don't recall ever seeing pork butt or shoulder at my local grocery store.


Got them in all our grocery stores. Also known as Boston Butt.


----------



## nhns4

ksgobbler said:


> Got them in all our grocery stores. Also known as Boston Butt.


Yep


----------



## mark j

Victory357 said:


> Where do you buy the meat? I don't recall ever seeing pork butt or shoulder at my local grocery store.


If they don't carry it, ask them to order for you. Bone in pork shoulder is what you need to ask for. I prefer a 6lb over the 4lb.


----------



## 0nepin

Ok ok ok I'm going to get a smoker tomarrow !!!! And where did you get that beer


nhns4 said:


> Smoked for 2 hours at 250-300*


----------



## nhns4

0nepin said:


> Ok ok ok I'm going to get a smoker tomarrow !!!! And where did you get that beer


Lol its local for me so i find it pretty easy. Got a stash of Backwoods ******* as well since thats only a 1 month release a year.


----------



## 12-Ringer

redruff said:


> How do you get temps under 180 with smoke?


I have no issues with getting a *good* smoke down to degrees with the 30" Masterbuilt electric smoker. At 140 degrees it takes a while to get the smoke going, but it will smoke.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

redruff said:


> Uh oh...you bought the electric master built to do sausage?
> You may be in trouble if so!
> 
> You do most sausages at much lower temps so the fat doesn't melt out while smoking.
> 
> The 30" unit is not good for that for a couple reasons.
> 1. To get the wood to smoke using the built in tray you have to go to higher temps.
> 2. Ok you say use another smoke source. I tried it! JUST BURNING an AMPS was enought to get the box temps over 200!
> 
> So the only way to cold smoke and lower temp cooks is to modify the box to have a smoke source OUTSIDE the cabinet.
> 
> I have seen guys hook up a metal mailbox with flexible aluminum dry vent tubing.
> But just wanted to make you aware that colder smokes in an Unmodified MES might not be doable.



Hey Red, I just want to let you know that the 30" electric Masterbuilt has no issues what-so-ever creating a good smoke down to 140 degrees. At 140 the smoke takes a little longer to get going, but it goes. A smoke both my sausages and bologna at 160 degrees and can get a heavy smoke if that is what I want. A lot depends on the quality chips that you are using, but trust me when I say there is no issue, or I should more appropriately say, I have not had a single issue with the 30" electric. Everything from butts and fatties, to brisket, hams, turkey, chickens, etc...tastes just as good as it did when my smoker cost 10x more. If/when it dies, depending on how/what it happens, I can replace the entire smoker 3x over if I had to and still have more in my pocket than some of the others with the others like I used to own. Not to mention, I bet the folks who are important to me couldn't tell the difference.

It could be changes that Masterbuilt has made over the years or maybe I am just lucky? I am not sure.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Victory357 said:


> Where do you buy the meat? I don't recall ever seeing pork butt or shoulder at my local grocery store.


In my area, I often have to go to a butcher. If one does show up in the grocery market it is often seasoned in some way and I prefer no seasoning. If I get desperate, I will simply wash it, much like I do after I brine.

Joe


----------



## ruffme

Hmmmm I wonder if it's the pellets! Migh have to revisit that little smoker in the near future.

Also, Costco is a good source of meat. I can get a brisket packer for $4.99/lb.


----------



## 12-Ringer

redruff said:


> Hmmmm I wonder if it's the pellets! Migh have to revisit that little smoker in the near future.
> 
> Also, Costco is a good source of meat. I can get a brisket packer for $4.99/lb.


I don't use the pellets or the "pucks" - I chips and shavings. If you are not inclined to chip and shave your own, there are plenty of options to purchase. Here are some that Cabelas sells....The pellets I have tried were CRAP!

http://www.cabelas.com/product/West...t=wood+chips&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products

I have a feeling that Masterbuilt must have made some changes as I hadn't heard great things from these little guys either. Will be doing some Maple/Mesquite turkey tomorrow.

Joe


----------



## chaded

From looking at the smoking forums it does seem that master built has fixed the major issues with these 30" electrics. That's not to say one won't break because all things can and will. I did quite a bit of research on these after 12 ringer recommended it and it seems that the majority of the most recent reviews are great.


----------



## gutshotem

redruff said:


> Uh oh...you bought the electric master built to do sausage?
> You may be in trouble if so!
> 
> You do most sausages at much lower temps so the fat doesn't melt out while smoking.
> 
> The 30" unit is not good for that for a couple reasons.
> 1. To get the wood to smoke using the built in tray you have to go to higher temps.
> 2. Ok you say use another smoke source. I tried it! JUST BURNING an AMPS was enought to get the box temps over 200!
> 
> So the only way to cold smoke and lower temp cooks is to modify the box to have a smoke source OUTSIDE the cabinet.
> 
> I have seen guys hook up a metal mailbox with flexible aluminum dry vent tubing.
> But just wanted to make you aware that colder smokes in an Unmodified MES might not be doable.


Red, what kind of smoker are you running for sausage?
I bought a 40" MES last year and my temps are all over the place like everyone else. Luckily I bought the 2 yr extended warranty so they've been covering new control panels.
I can manage ribs, chicken and butts with it but I think a temp spike screwed up my first attempt at snack sticks a few weeks ago. They tasted ok but the calogen casings were loose and almost coming off. I think I melted the pork fat. 
I also have an 18 1/2" weber smokey mountain, but I've only smoked in that twice so far.


----------



## Azhunter13

I got a MES 30 2 weeks ago from Tractor Supply. They were on clearance and were $129...lowest price I have ever seen them. I have smoked the last 2 weekends and absolutely love it. Last week was ribs and today was 2 whole chickens...absolutely amazing. I did order the AMZNPS and can smoke for +/- 12 hours unattended. Temps of thermometer (digital provided with unit) is anywhere between 5-12 degrees off), but I have a Maverick thermometer that allows me to monitor ambient temperature and meat (2 probes). I believe Masterbuilt has rectified most of the issues with the MES, as most negative threads/comments have been with older models (like 2010 or older). I will post pics tomorrow of the ribs and chickens.


----------



## tackscall

12-Ringer said:


> Hey Red, I just want to let you know that the 30" electric Masterbuilt has no issues what-so-ever creating a good smoke down to 140 degrees. At 140 the smoke takes a little longer to get going, but it goes. A smoke both my sausages and bologna at 160 degrees and can get a heavy smoke if that is what I want. A lot depends on the quality chips that you are using, but trust me when I say there is no issue, or I should more appropriately say, I have not had a single issue with the 30" electric. Everything from butts and fatties, to brisket, hams, turkey, chickens, etc...tastes just as good as it did when my smoker cost 10x more. If/when it dies, depending on how/what it happens, I can replace the entire smoker 3x over if I had to and still have more in my pocket than some of the others with the others like I used to own. Not to mention, I bet the folks who are important to me couldn't tell the difference.
> 
> It could be changes that Masterbuilt has made over the years or maybe I am just lucky? I am not sure.
> 
> Joe


Am I wrong or is the element either on or off, depending on the thermostat? If that's the case then why wouldn't it create smoke regardless of temp it's set at?


----------



## 12-Ringer

tackscall said:


> Am I wrong or is the element either on or off, depending on the thermostat? If that's the case then why wouldn't it create smoke regardless of temp it's set at?


I can't say for certain, the new pan design creates smoke at very low temps, but it take a little longer which isn't a major issue, in fact one of the distinct advantages that I have found is getting some heat on the meat prior to a heavy smoke. I rarely do anything lower than 160 degrees and at that temp it produces all the smoke that anyone could need. I had a butt, two loins, and a turkey breast in there at the same time...all tasted great - I run extra thermometers into the smoker through the vent in the top which allows me to monitor the meats without constantly opening the smoker and losing both the heat and smoke.

I have become a big fan of the Fabberwarer Pr0Tek digital 
http://www.netfurl.info/3258_284507...e-Protek-Oven-Roasting-Thermometer-Black.html

Joe


----------



## pbuck

after much digging and reading on smokingmeatforums.com, I've found that nearly everyone uses the AMNPS smoke generator in their MEC for lower temp and even cold smoking. The generator produces smoke regardless of the temp setting so all the heating elements do is control the temp. There's quite a few mods posted for these smokers and they're quite popular. I think I'm finally going to pull the trigger on one an see just how it does. At least I know I can make it work at the lower temps I want. 

http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNPS5X8


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> after much digging and reading on smokingmeatforums.com, I've found that nearly everyone uses the AMNPS smoke generator in their MEC for lower temp and even cold smoking. The generator produces smoke regardless of the temp setting so all the heating elements do is control the temp. There's quite a few mods posted for these smokers and they're quite popular. I think I'm finally going to pull the trigger on one an see just how it does. At least I know I can make it work at the lower temps I want.
> 
> http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNPS5X8


I doubt you will be disappointed...

Joe


----------



## brokepapa

I have a 30 inch masterbuilt and love it. Set it and forget it. I do a lot of deer and pork tenderloin on it. The trick to getting smoke at low temps is to give it plenty of time to start smoking before putting meat in. Maybe an hour or so. Deer will over cook in a hurry, so getting it much over 140 is risky


----------



## HANGum HIGH

That fatty looks delicious! I need to buy a smoker.


----------



## pbuck

I have to say THANKS to 12Ringer for starting this thread just as I was looking to buy a smoker. Lots of great recipes and the first hand observations have helped considerably.


----------



## chaded

My smoker and thermometer shipped today...


----------



## pbuck

chaded said:


> My smoker and thermometer shipped today...


I see fatties and butts in your future. Lol!


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> I have to say THANKS to 12Ringer for starting this thread just as I was looking to buy a smoker. Lots of great recipes and the first hand observations have helped considerably.



Glad I could be of assistance....:wink:

I just now put my custom Maple/Mesquite turkey in the smoker.....

Prepare turkey
My family is a bit particular about nerves and such in the poultry, so I take a large turkey brest and basically cut it half removing that ever present nerve that runs down the center, thus 1 breast yeilds two pieces of meat (if that were only true in other aspects of life :zip::wink
The breast meat is skinless and boneless

Brine
Mortons Sugar Cure - (1 tblspn per 1.75lbs of meat) I know this is less than the directions call for (1 tblspn per pound) but follow those directions and you will end up with a very salty piece of meat.
1/2 cup of brown sugar (this was for almost 3 lbs. of breast meat)
1/2 gallon of Apple Juice

Mix teh juice, sugar and cure together until you do not feel the sugar in the bottom of the bowl, I have found a small whisk helpe tremendously - others heat the mix to get is dissolved but the cure should NOT be hot, room temp at worst.

Submerge the breast meat in the brine,, stick in the fridge for 24 hours....

Breast meat out of the fridge , rinse under cool water and pat dry
Season meat with your choice of spice - I have take a liking to Open Season's Mesquite/Chipolte blend. The nice thing about these blends is that they are not as high in salt as many others on the market.
Once the meat has been seasoned you will wrap them in your choice of bacon. I have tried everything from super thick to market brand sale and I can tell you the best results come from the less expensive, regularlly slices bacon- Oscar Meyers was on sale 3lbs for $10 so that is what is featured here.
Once the seasoned meat is wrapped in your choice of bacon, brush them them your choice of maple syrup - I would caution against some of the lower quality brands as they tend to be very runny and will rn right off of the bacon. A good thick syrup that coats the meat is what you are looking for here.

I set the smoker at 195 and get it to that temp before any meat goes in....if you have a water pan, I put 1 cup of apple juice in the pan. Once the smoker is holding 190 degrees the turkey goes in...I give it 30-minutes of just heat then get the smoke going. We have come to prefer a 50/50 mix of mesquite and peach wood for the smoke.

Timing depends on so many factors ranging from what size adn tpe of smoker you have to how thick the breast is, what you want to focus on is an internal temp between 165-175 degrees.

A couple pics....
You will notice how the breast meat has taken on the light brown color from the apple juice brine....









Coating with seasoning....









Wrapped and ready for sweet syrup....









It has been in for about 40-minutes so far, I'll post a pic once it they are done....

For the record, Intellicast is reporting temps at 23degrees and 15mph winds, the MES is holding steady at 193 degrees:thumbs_up

This is great with goose and pheasant - haven't tried with duck, but I'd guess it'd be fine for those who like a sweet/heat piece of meat. 

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Sorry for all of the typos....thought my phone would have caught more of them....

Just checked meat at 145 degrees.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Too bad it is is not scratch and sniff.....









Joe


----------



## pbuck

Wow! Looks great, Joe. I'm sure it tastes great too.


----------



## jager69

I have been thinking about buying a smoker for a couple of years. Do you clean the inside after every smoke, or just the food grates? Any tips on maintenance would be appreciated.


----------



## ruffme

Its called seasoning....I only clean as needed as in RARELY. Racks occasionally.

Depends on the last cook,,,if it was poultry i always clean racks right after.


----------



## jager69

Thanks. Have been thinking about an electric one to get started out. I didn't think it was something that would need cleaned very often, but my wife has been fighting the idea because she thinks the sides and everything would have to be scrubbed after each use and she would be the one doing that part! Guess she knows me all too well,


----------



## ruffme

My wife didn't like the idea either....until she started eating the ribs that come out of it!


----------



## GimpyArcher

12-Ringer said:


> Too bad it is is not scratch and sniff.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


Wow! This picture got me slobbering all over the keyboard.


----------



## Foxrod5.0

This thread has some of the best pics I've seen on the internet all day


----------



## pbuck

redruff said:


> My wife didn't like the idea either....until she started eating the ribs that come out of it!


My wife gave me my BGE for Christmas. Little did I know it was a brilliant ruse on her part. I thought I was getting a sweet gift.

She now cooks a lot less. Lol!!!!!!


----------



## pbuck

redruff said:


> My wife didn't like the idea either....until she started eating the ribs that come out of it!


2-2-1's Memphis style.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Only thing that I clean is the rack ann the water pan. Every once and a while a fattie will open and I'll get leakage (cheese, onions, etc...) and that will have to get taken care of, but I haveyet to wipe the walls, door, or ceiling.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> 2-2-1's Memphis style.
> 
> View attachment 2145353


Man they look great!!!

Joe


----------



## pbuck

Oh found a couple more pics. 

12 hour 9# butt....









The spoils...

Pulled pork sammie with homemade NC style sauce, slaw and the coup de grace....DEEP FRIED PICKLES. Knock your socks off good!!!!!!!


----------



## chaded

OK, I got my smoker today. Shipped out yesterday so that was cool. Putting it together now. I am hoping 12 ringer and those that have a Masterbuilt 30" electric can help. Does this wood tray slide in below the two bars or above it? It seems to fit either way and the directions just say "put it in." Lol.


----------



## chaded

Never mind, looks like it goes up on top.


----------



## pbuck

Prolly to keep the chip tray from sitting right on the element?? I'll need to know too cause I'm buying one as soon as I get back from my 3 day vacation this weekend.


----------



## chaded

I saw on the smoking forum that you need to have it on top of those bars. There was a guy that was having trouble getting smoke and it turned out his problem was he had it underneath. Not sure why but everyone said it needed to be on top the bars.


----------



## 12-Ringer

On top for sure....

Good luck!

Joe


----------



## chaded

I was the grocery store today and had to pick up a pork shoulder, slab of ribs, and stuff to make a fatty to start off.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Another addict (lol).

Joe


----------



## ksgobbler

Got duck breast marinating for some poppers.


----------



## pbuck

Just ordered my 30" MES. Will be here Friday but I will be out of town till late Monday night.


----------



## nhns4




----------



## 12-Ringer

ksgobbler said:


> Got duck breast marinating for some poppers.


Can't wait to see pics and read the recipe...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

nhns4 said:


>


Looks great - details???

Is that a water pan underneath or do you use that to help with the dripping or both I guess (lol).


Joe


----------



## BigDeer

smoking 4 slabs of ribs for the game sunday, can't wait.


----------



## ohiobucks

A buddy and I just ordered from http://www.smokedaddyinc.com/pellet-pro-grills/, they have a buy 1 get 1 half price deal. Patiently waiting on our 627 grills to arrive as I type...


----------



## Rathbuck

This was my newest hobby that started last year - found a Chargiller Akorn for super cheap at a local meijer's store ($139), and with a few modifications, it performed amazingly well. I bought an Auber PID to control the temp, and it'll hold within 3 degrees for hours. I've been very, very happy with it. In a few years I may upgrade to a BGE, but so far the Akorn has been performing extremely well. Brisket, Pork butts, etc. have all been very good. My favorite though - has to be venison tenderloins.

Brined them overnight in a salt/brown sugar/Worcestershire/spices mixture, pulled them out, rinsed them off and put on a rub while letting them come to room temp. Put them on the smoker at 225, smoking with a mixture of lump and apple wood. Took less than 2 hours and they hit 140. Pulled them off the smoker, wrapped 'em up and let them sit for about 45 minutes. Best venison I've ever had, and rivaled some of the best steaks I've ever tasted. Made a mushroom sauce to go with 'em.

The Akorn:









Loins after resting:


















With sauce:


----------



## 12-Ringer

WOW!!!!! They look great!!

Joe


----------



## nhns4

12-Ringer said:


> Looks great - details???
> 
> Is that a water pan underneath or do you use that to help with the dripping or both I guess (lol).
> 
> 
> Joe


Just a drip pan so there isnt a bacon flare up. Jalapeño peppers with cream cheese and crab meat wrapped in bacon. Jack daniels burbon barrel wood. Nice smoky flavor.


----------



## nhns4

These beat the jalapeño poppers though. 
Peperinchini (or however you spell it) peppers wrapped in backstrap and bacon.


----------



## PAdorn

Damn I need to get a smoker


----------



## hockeyman474

Will try to smoke Sunday for the game but driving back from Chicago paired with 4-8 inches of predicted snow may make plans difficult.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nhns4 said:


> These beat the jalapeño poppers though.
> Peperinchini (or however you spell it) peppers wrapped in backstrap and bacon.


it is certainly clear that you like a little spice in your life :wink: the Dragon's Milk is certainly an appropriate choice, even for photo purposes (lol)

let me ask you this.....
How can you tell when those poppers are done? Do you simply wait for the bacon to crisp. I could see using internal thermometer on the Pepperchini/backstrap, but confused abou the jalapeno/cream cheese...

Thanks!

Joe


----------



## nhns4

Rathbuck said:


> This was my newest hobby that started last year - found a Chargiller Akorn for super cheap at a local meijer's store ($139), and with a few modifications, it performed amazingly well. I bought an Auber PID to control the temp, and it'll hold within 3 degrees for hours. I've been very, very happy with it. In a few years I may upgrade to a BGE, but so far the Akorn has been performing extremely well. Brisket, Pork butts, etc. have all been very good. My favorite though - has to be venison tenderloins.
> 
> Brined them overnight in a salt/brown sugar/Worcestershire/spices mixture, pulled them out, rinsed them off and put on a rub while letting them come to room temp. Put them on the smoker at 225, smoking with a mixture of lump and apple wood. Took less than 2 hours and they hit 140. Pulled them off the smoker, wrapped 'em up and let them sit for about 45 minutes. Best venison I've ever had, and rivaled some of the best steaks I've ever tasted. Made a mushroom sauce to go with 'em.
> 
> The Akorn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loins after resting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With sauce:


Akron is great for the price. You got a heck of a deal. It can sear steaks with a weber grate under the main one to get the coals closer or it can smoke. Not hard to keep the temp range but still gotta babysit it a little.


----------



## Rathbuck

nhns4 said:


> Akron is great for the price. You got a heck of a deal. It can sear steaks with a weber grate under the main one to get the coals closer or it can smoke. Not hard to keep the temp range but still gotta babysit it a little.


They had two of them there in the Clearance section for that price. I still kick myself for not buying the second one. Since I hadn't had any experience with it, I was hesitant to drop the $$ on two at the time. D'oh!!!!

:embara:


----------



## superhog

nhns4 said:


> These beat the jalapeño poppers though.
> Peperinchini (or however you spell it) peppers wrapped in backstrap and bacon.


The only way that gets better is if it was a bottle of founders KBS!!!!! :wink:


----------



## nhns4

12-Ringer said:


> it is certainly clear that you like a little spice in your life :wink: the Dragon's Milk is certainly an appropriate choice, even for photo purposes (lol)
> 
> let me ask you this.....
> How can you tell when those poppers are done? Do you simply wait for the bacon to crisp. I could see using internal thermometer on the Pepperchini/backstrap, but confused abou the jalapeno/cream cheese...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Joe


Yeah i just go by looks on the bacon. The backstraps are tender enough that even if they end up well done its still tough to beat. Ive also done it with tenderloin.
Even with the poppers i just go by bacon crispness.


----------



## nhns4

superhog said:


> The only way that gets better is if it was a bottle of founders KBS!!!!! :wink:


----------



## nhns4

Rathbuck said:


> They had two of them there in the Clearance section for that price. I still kick myself for not buying the second one. Since I hadn't had any experience with it, I was hesitant to drop the $$ on two at the time. D'oh!!!!
> 
> :embara:


Hard to find them for under 299 now. I thought 215$ was a steal.


----------



## ksgobbler

They're ready


----------



## nhns4

ksgobbler said:


> They're ready


Heck yeah


----------



## ksgobbler

Wont hit the smoker tonight. Will have to be tomorrow. Too tired.


----------



## young blood

Man that food looks good. Im a smoking addict.


----------



## pope125

It's 6'30am and I should of never opened up this thread. The food looks amazing guys .


----------



## Xforce41

Think I'm gonna fire up the smoker this weekend and make a fattie. I've had all the ingredients in the freezer for a while now. Time to do it up!


----------



## pope125

Xforce41 said:


> Think I'm gonna fire up the smoker this weekend and make a fattie. I've had all the ingredients in the freezer for a while now. Time to do it up!


Don't mean to act stupid , but whats a fattie?


----------



## Xforce41

pope125 said:


> Don't mean to act stupid , but whats a fattie?


Go to the opening page of this thread, it's the bacon wrapped goodness. Be prepared to drool.


----------



## 12-Ringer

ksgobbler said:


> They're ready


WOW!!!! What do you have there - looks like bacon wrapped duck and jalapeno???

Joe


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> WOW!!!! What do you have there - looks like bacon wrapped duck and jalapeno???
> 
> Joe


Joe, what do you have there ? looks awesome !!


----------



## ksgobbler

Chunks of duck breast that I marinated in a mixture of Italian dressing and bbq sauce. Kinda butterflied the pieces and stuck some cream cheese and a slice of pickled jalepeno in it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

ksgobbler said:


> Chunks of duck breast that I marinated in a mixture of Italian dressing and bbq sauce. Kinda butterflied the pieces and stuck some cream cheese and a slice of pickled jalepeno in it.


Sounds Awesome!!

Joe


----------



## pope125

ksgobbler said:


> Chunks of duck breast that I marinated in a mixture of Italian dressing and bbq sauce. Kinda butterflied the pieces and stuck some cream cheese and a slice of pickled jalepeno in it.


I dont duck hunt, is there any place you can buy it ??


----------



## pbuck

Bet those don't last long!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> I dont duck hunt, is there any place you can buy it ??


A lot of grocery stores sell it....I know th Giant close to me has it!

Joe


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> A lot of grocery stores sell it....I know th Giant close to me has it!
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe!


----------



## pbuck

BGE has a helper...


----------



## Rathbuck

After looking at this thread too many times the past couple of days, I'll be firing up the smoker this weekend.


----------



## ohiobucks

My friend and I took advantage of Smoke Daddy's buy 1 get 1 @ 1/2 price deal.

This showed up yesterday at work:


An hour of assembly time:


Just in time for Super Bowl weekend!


----------



## TRex18

How many layers of Bacon weave are you guys doing?


----------



## TRex18

I see its about 7x7pieces....just how many stacked I mean....


----------



## ksgobbler

Wings going on today. Love me some wings.


----------



## 12-Ringer

TRex18 said:


> I see its about 7x7pieces....just how many stacked I mean....


Just one layer - you don't want it too think, it won't cook right OR in order to cook it properly, you overcook the insides....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

ohiobucks said:


> My friend and I took advantage of Smoke Daddy's buy 1 get 1 @ 1/2 price deal.
> 
> This showed up yesterday at work:
> 
> 
> An hour of assembly time:
> 
> 
> Just in time for Super Bowl weekend!


Congrats on the purchase and welcome to the addiction....be sure to get a good smoke in there before your first cook - use a heavy smoke wood too like hickory, alder, or pecan - you really want to be sure that thing is "seasoned" before you start cooking. I think the directions should tell you to do so....

Can't wait to see some of your productions.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Going with stuffed shrimp tomorrow for the game...updates tomorrow...

Joe


----------



## Carbon missile

superhog said:


> The only way that gets better is if it was a bottle of founders KBS!!!!! :wink:


Is that banana peppers?


----------



## bambikiller

Well fellas I'm preparing one for tomorrow's game it's getting easier now lol







shooting my bow all afternoon tomorrow so I figured I'd get it ready for tomorrow when I get home ! Can't wait .. I used mild pork sausage this time !


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks good...what's the stuffing? Pretty sure I see Pepperjack in there.

Joe


----------



## bambikiller

I used pepper jack last time and wanted a bit more bite so this round it's Monterey Jack jalapeño , green peppers , diced garlic clove, portebella mushrooms , light seasonin and wrapped. ... With Hickory smoke tomorrow


----------



## bambikiller

Lol and yes I like a lot of cheese so I went heavy lol


----------



## 12-Ringer

Wow....be interested in seeing that final product!!!

Joe


----------



## bambikiller

I will certainly post pics tomorrow ... Can't wait


----------



## rmm60985

Any of you guys have any good brisket recipes? I'm thinkin about doing one for the game tomorrow


----------



## pbuck

We need a like button.


----------



## ksgobbler

rmm60985 said:


> Any of you guys have any good brisket recipes? I'm thinkin about doing one for the game tomorrow


Have you ever done one before?


----------



## rmm60985

ksgobbler said:


> Have you ever done one before?


Never by myself. I have helped/witnessed one being done.


----------



## ksgobbler

rmm60985 said:


> Never by myself. I have helped/witnessed one being done.


I've done a few hundred dollars worth of briskets and haven't done one I consider really good yet. Rule of thumb is 250 degrees for and hour to an hour and a half per pound. There is no magic temperature, just start checking at about 180. When it hits 190 check a little more often. When a probe of fork slides easily into it, it is done. Brisket is my next conquest. We are gonna eat a ton of it this summer until I get it just where I want it.


----------



## ruffme

This was our Christmas brisket. 
Took 20 hours in the smoker and then a two hour rest in cooler for a total of 24 hours.

I used tatonka dust and then pressed fresh garlic all over the top.

Point came off at 15 hours for burnt ends.

It was 10+!
Bottom picture is pastrami.


----------



## nhns4

Carbon missile said:


> Is that banana peppers?


Pepperoncini Peppers


----------



## nhns4

redruff said:


> This was our Christmas brisket.
> Took 20 hours in the smoker and then a two hour rest in cooler for a total of 24 hours.
> 
> I used tatonka dust and then pressed fresh garlic all over the top.
> 
> Point came off at 15 hours for burnt ends.
> 
> It was 10+!
> Bottom picture is pastrami.


Excellent.


----------



## nhns4




----------



## rmm60985

redruff said:


> This was our Christmas brisket.
> Took 20 hours in the smoker and then a two hour rest in cooler for a total of 24 hours.
> 
> I used tatonka dust and then pressed fresh garlic all over the top.
> 
> Point came off at 15 hours for burnt ends.
> 
> It was 10+!
> Bottom picture is pastrami.


Looks awesome! How big was the brisket? 20 hours seems like a long time!


----------



## ohiobucks

And so it begins...bacon wrapped pork loin anyone?


----------



## ruffme

14 lb packer. I cook at 225. 
Every brisket Is a little different! THis one stalled FOREVER!

I don't cook to time. It's done when it's done.


----------



## 12-Ringer

rmm60985 said:


> Any of you guys have any good brisket recipes? I'm thinkin about doing one for the game tomorrow


From my perspective (and I am certainly no smokehouse champion) the brisket has been the most difficult to figure out. I believe many make mistakes because they don’t understand the cut of meat itself, distinguishing from the point, flat, cap, etc. and not realizing the brisket is likely the largest, toughest piece of meat many folks attempt to tackle on their own…but I do believe the biggest mistake folks make (myself included MANY times) is rushing the cook and not allowing the meat to rest.

There are several ways to prepare a brisket in a smoker, many folks have “cheat” and move to a pan finish off the brisket, but I have found a nice method that uses just the smoker, some aluminum foil, towels and a small cooler.

This is for a 10lb brisket…..

Get the brisket home, unwrapped and rinsed well with cool (not cold) water. Even if you don’t completely understand the slice of meat you cannot miss the fat cap – the entire side of the meat is a layer of fat…..


Contrary to popular belief, while this layer is very important in the smoking/barbecue process, it is the marbled fat that is within the meat itself the drives the flavor.

Once the meat has been opened and rinsed it is important to first trim off any loose pieces of meat – you don’t have to discard them, but they will often cook much faster than the rest and again, contrary to popular opinion, these do pieces do not constitute the infamous “burnt ends”. It is best to simply remove them and decide what, if anything, you want to do with them separately.

Now that the meat is rinsed and trimmed of loose ends you want to begin to investigate the meatier side of the cut. You will likely notice a thin membrane very similar to that silver lining left on venison (if your butcher is lazy) or over top of a rack of ribs. I recommend removing as much of this membrane as possible. In the process you will also want to trim down some of the layered fat, but NOT the marbled fat. Basically, any fat on the outside of the meat should be trimmed down, without pulling out any of the marbled/ribboned fat. You don’t need to cut it directly to the meat, but getting it close is a good idea. Once the membrane is removed and the fat on the meatier side of the brisket has been trimmed, it is time to address the fat cap.

Flip the meat over so that you are looking at the cap. I prefer the cap to be as close to one inch thick ACROSS THE ENTIRE CUT and most of that I have come across are thicker and more importantly uneven with some spots having a thin layer of fat while other portions very thick. A good fillet knife is a God send in trimming that fat down.

Now the meat is finally ready to “treat”….
I treat a brisket both inside and out and I do so, so that I do not have to constant open the smoker and r impact the smoke and heat. In fact, the brisket is one of the only pieces of beef that I inject. The first step is the rub and for a brisket I have become found a nice flavor with the Open Season Mountain Man Bourbon Rub. I like to use a large glass baking dish or Rubbermaid Tupperware container and place the brisket in the pan fat cap down. Start with the meatier side and generously apply the rub. Don’t just shake it on, rub it in! Flip the meat and score the fat cap, I typically score it to within about ¼” of the meat, using crisscrossing patterns so that the it looks as if there are “x” across the entire cap. Once scored, apply the rub same as the other side. Cover the brisket and refrigerate over-night (12-hour minimum).


The next day…get your smoker ready….you are going to want to put your brisket into a hot, smoke filled box right away, as opposed to let the temps climb with the meat in there. It is widely known that the longer the meat cooks the less smoke it can absorb. In this case most of the smoke will be absorbed in the first few hours of the smoke, so it is important that there is a good smoke going during this time. I suggest a good hard wood, such as hickory or pecan, (pecan is my choice) and you want that box holding 225-230 degrees. Cooking time will vary based on a host of factors ranging from the type of smoker you have to the conditions in which you are running it. A good rule of thumb is 60-90 minutes per pound, but I have seen it completed in 45-minutes per pound. It is also important to remember that in this case you started with a 10lb brisket, but it is likely less after all of the trimming. Once you get your smoker started it is time to inject and prepare the brisket, while the box is heating up.

A great marinade for this brisket (10lb) – 1 cup apple juice, ½ cup of apple cider vinegar, ¼ cup brown sugar, and 3 tbsps. of the Bourbon Rub. Mix all of these ingredients together until it will flow out of your injector with ease. I line my countertop with wax paper and put the smoker great right on the paper. Take the brisket out of the fridge and place on the rack, fat cap down. Begin injecting the beef, attempting to get as even a distribution as possible. It is NOT recommended that you poke 100s of holes, focus on some of the thicker parts, and have the injector penetrate from the sides of the meat as well. You will want to use about 60% of the injection. Flip the brisket over, fat cap up, and repeat the process. The next step is a very important step with specific regard to moisture and tenderness. 

At this point the brisket is seasoned, both inside and out, and resting on the smoker grate, fat cap, up. You want to now “shape” the meat; basically you want to compress the meat as much as you can without crushing it. This is important because as the meat cooks it will compress on its own, if it has been stretched there is a much higher chance the brisket will toughen as it cooks. I basically place my hands on opposite ends of the meat and push them together as much as I can without using any real muscle power (if you get my drift). You are trying to squeeze everything together, but not to the point that you are wringing out the meat. I will do this all the way around the meat, trying to cover all angles. Once I am done, I usually sprinkle a little more of the Bourbon Blend on for good measure and it is into the smoke.

You want in the 225-230 degree smoke and depending on your smoker you will want the fat cap up if your heat enters from the top or sides or fat cap down if your heat is generated under the meat. If you have a water pan, use it; I add 2 cups of apple juice to the pan as my goal is two fold - not to open that chamber until the meat hits my temperature mark and to use the pan to also capture the rednering from the cook. Find a nice “average” spot on the meat for the thermometer. Most always go to the thickest part; however, if the thickest part is also the smallest portion, you end up with a mostly overdone brisket. Find a location on the brisket that represents the best average thickness and insert your thermometer there. If you are planning to pull/chop the brisket you are shooting for an internal temp of 200-210 degrees, but if you want to slice and serve you are better off at 185-190 degrees, but here in lies what I believe to be the biggest problem. You do NOT want the meat to reach that temp while it is still in the smoker…If I am slicing my brisket it gets pulled at 175 and double wrapped in foil. I then place it in a small cooler and throw a couple of towels over top. It stays in the cooler for a minimum of 1-hour before being served. If I plan on chopping it comes out at 190 and same process. It will actually stay VERY war for several hours and it is a great way to smoke something at home, pack it and travel to a picnic, barbecue, etc…Be sure you save what ends up in the water pan - a cool trick to pour everything into a cup/bowl and let cool. Once at room temp, put in freezer for an hour (same hour the meat is resting)...most if not all of the fat will be at the top and solid enough to scoop out and all fo the mouth-watering goodness is underneath. :wink:

If you try this let me know how it goes – I’m willing to bet you’ll be the envy of anyone who tries it….

Good luck!

Joe


----------



## reylamb

redruff said:


> 14 lb packer. I cook at 225.
> Every brisket Is a little different! THis one stalled FOREVER!
> 
> I don't cook to time. It's done when it's done.


I tell my wife the same thing all the time......

Wife: "How long do I cook the pork loin?"
Me: "Til it is done."
Wife: "How long is that?"
Me: "Til it is done."
Wife: "Is that going to be your answer everytime I ask how long to cook something?"
Me: "Til it is done....."



12-Ringer said:


> From my perspective (and I am certainly no smokehouse champion) the brisket has been the most difficult to figure out. I believe many make mistakes because they don’t understand the cut of meat itself, distinguishing from the point, flat, cap, etc. and not realizing the brisket is likely the largest, toughest piece of meat many folks attempt to tackle on their own…but I do believe the biggest mistake folks make (myself included MANY times) is rushing the cook and not allowing the meat to rest.
> If you try this let me know how it goes – I’m willing to bet you’ll be the envy of anyone who tries it….
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Joe


I have completely given up on briskets. I just can't seem to figure it out. The only thing I have figured out on the briskets, and smoked beef cuts in general......I love the Jack Daniels rub on beef......


----------



## rmm60985

12-Ringer said:


> From my perspective (and I am certainly no smokehouse champion) the brisket has been the most difficult to figure out. I believe many make mistakes because they don’t understand the cut of meat itself, distinguishing from the point, flat, cap, etc. and not realizing the brisket is likely the largest, toughest piece of meat many folks attempt to tackle on their own…but I do believe the biggest mistake folks make (myself included MANY times) is rushing the cook and not allowing the meat to rest.
> 
> There are several ways to prepare a brisket in a smoker, many folks have “cheat” and move to a pan finish off the brisket, but I have found a nice method that uses just the smoker, some aluminum foil, towels and a small cooler.
> 
> This is for a 10lb brisket…..
> 
> Get the brisket home, unwrapped and rinsed well with cool (not cold) water. Even if you don’t completely understand the slice of meat you cannot miss the fat cap – the entire side of the meat is a layer of fat…..
> 
> 
> Contrary to popular belief, while this layer is very important in the smoking/barbecue process, it is the marbled fat that is within the meat itself the drives the flavor.
> 
> Once the meat has been opened and rinsed it is important to first trim off any loose pieces of meat – you don’t have to discard them, but they will often cook much faster than the rest and again, contrary to popular opinion, these do pieces do not constitute the infamous “burnt ends”. It is best to simply remove them and decide what, if anything, you want to do with them separately.
> 
> Now that the meat is rinsed and trimmed of loose ends you want to begin to investigate the meatier side of the cut. You will likely notice a thin membrane very similar to that silver lining left on venison (if your butcher is lazy) or over top of a rack of ribs. I recommend removing as much of this membrane as possible. In the process you will also want to trim down some of the layered fat, but NOT the marbled fat. Basically, any fat on the outside of the meat should be trimmed down, without pulling out any of the marbled/ribboned fat. You don’t need to cut it directly to the meat, but getting it close is a good idea. Once the membrane is removed and the fat on the meatier side of the brisket has been trimmed, it is time to address the fat cap.
> 
> Flip the meat over so that you are looking at the cap. I prefer the cap to be as close to one inch thick ACROSS THE ENTIRE CUT and most of that I have come across are thicker and more importantly uneven with some spots having a thin layer of fat while other portions very thick. A good fillet knife is a God send in trimming that fat down.
> 
> Now the meat is finally ready to “treat”….
> I treat a brisket both inside and out and I do so, so that I do not have to constant open the smoker and r impact the smoke and heat. In fact, the brisket is one of the only pieces of beef that I inject. The first step is the rub and for a brisket I have become found a nice flavor with the Open Season Mountain Man Bourbon Rub. I like to use a large glass baking dish or Rubbermaid Tupperware container and place the brisket in the pan fat cap down. Start with the meatier side and generously apply the rub. Don’t just shake it on, rub it in! Flip the meat and score the fat cap, I typically score it to within about ¼” of the meat, using crisscrossing patterns so that the it looks as if there are “x” across the entire cap. Once scored, apply the rub same as the other side. Cover the brisket and refrigerate over-night (12-hour minimum).
> 
> 
> The next day…get your smoker ready….you are going to want to put your brisket into a hot, smoke filled box right away, as opposed to let the temps climb with the meat in there. It is widely known that the longer the meat cooks the less smoke it can absorb. In this case most of the smoke will be absorbed in the first few hours of the smoke, so it is important that there is a good smoke going during this time. I suggest a good hard wood, such as hickory or pecan, (pecan is my choice) and you want that box holding 225-230 degrees. Cooking time will vary based on a host of factors ranging from the type of smoker you have to the conditions in which you are running it. A good rule of thumb is 60-90 minutes per pound, but I have seen it completed in 45-minutes per pound. It is also important to remember that in this case you started with a 10lb brisket, but it is likely less after all of the trimming. Once you get your smoker started it is time to inject and prepare the brisket, while the box is heating up.
> 
> A great marinade for this brisket (10lb) – 1 cup apple juice, ½ cup of apple cider vinegar, ¼ cup brown sugar, and 3 tbsps. of the Bourbon Rub. Mix all of these ingredients together until it will flow out of your injector with ease. I line my countertop with wax paper and put the smoker great right on the paper. Take the brisket out of the fridge and place on the rack, fat cap down. Begin injecting the beef, attempting to get as even a distribution as possible. It is NOT recommended that you poke 100s of holes, focus on some of the thicker parts, and have the injector penetrate from the sides of the meat as well. You will want to use about 60% of the injection. Flip the brisket over, fat cap up, and repeat the process. The next step is a very important step with specific regard to moisture and tenderness.
> 
> At this point the brisket is seasoned, both inside and out, and resting on the smoker grate, fat cap, up. You want to now “shape” the meat; basically you want to compress the meat as much as you can without crushing it. This is important because as the meat cooks it will compress on its own, if it has been stretched there is a much higher chance the brisket will toughen as it cooks. I basically place my hands on opposite ends of the meat and push them together as much as I can without using any real muscle power (if you get my drift). You are trying to squeeze everything together, but not to the point that you are wringing out the meat. I will do this all the way around the meat, trying to cover all angles. Once I am done, I usually sprinkle a little more of the Bourbon Blend on for good measure and it is into the smoke.
> 
> You want in the 225-230 degree smoke and depending on your smoker you will want the fat cap up if your heat enters from the top or sides or fat cap down if your heat is generated under the meat. If you have a water pan, use it; I add 2 cups of apple juice to the pan as my goal is two fold - not to open that chamber until the meat hits my temperature mark and to use the pan to also capture the rednering from the cook. Find a nice “average” spot on the meat for the thermometer. Most always go to the thickest part; however, if the thickest part is also the smallest portion, you end up with a mostly overdone brisket. Find a location on the brisket that represents the best average thickness and insert your thermometer there. If you are planning to pull/chop the brisket you are shooting for an internal temp of 200-210 degrees, but if you want to slice and serve you are better off at 185-190 degrees, but here in lies what I believe to be the biggest problem. You do NOT want the meat to reach that temp while it is still in the smoker…If I am slicing my brisket it gets pulled at 175 and double wrapped in foil. I then place it in a small cooler and throw a couple of towels over top. It stays in the cooler for a minimum of 1-hour before being served. If I plan on chopping it comes out at 190 and same process. It will actually stay VERY war for several hours and it is a great way to smoke something at home, pack it and travel to a picnic, barbecue, etc…Be sure you save what ends up in the water pan - a cool trick to pour everything into a cup/bowl and let cool. Once at room temp, put in freezer for an hour (same hour the meat is resting)...most if not all of the fat will be at the top and solid enough to scoop out and all fo the mouth-watering goodness is underneath. :wink:
> 
> If you try this let me know how it goes – I’m willing to bet you’ll be the envy of anyone who tries it….
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Joe


Awesome explanation Joe! I appreciate it. Unfortunately I procrastinated too long and wont be able to do one for today. I'm determined this summer to smoke A LOT of meat. I have a hog hunt planned for March and you can bet a good bit of that hog will see the inside of the smoker!(Assuming I get one or two of course)


----------



## 12-Ringer

Put together some bacon wrapped stuffed shrimp as an appetizer for the family tonight.

Went with the U8 Tigers, for those unfamiliar with these it basically means 8 shrimp usually result in a pound..









Recipe is pretty easy and well worth the little bit of time it takes. Peel, devien and butterfly the shrimp. Toss them in a baggie with your favorite seasoning. For me it is a combo of Open Season's Roasted Garlic and Beer with a tablespoon of Old Bay. 

















Once in the bag, the bag into the fridge for 3 hours (minimum) longer is ok. While in the fridge, make the stuffing...one 8oz softened block of cream cheese, 1/4 cup Monterey Jack, roughly 10oz of lump crab meat, 3tbsps cocktail sauce. Mix well and refrigerate...









You want to precook the bacon a bit. I prefer a thick sliced, center cut bacon for this treat. Preheat oven to 400, lay bacon on a foil lined sheet and preheat for roughly 8 - minutes. This will vary on the the thickness of your bacon.









Remove bacon and let cool. As the bacon is cooling, start stuffing the shrimp, wrap the stuffed shrimp with the bacon, using toothpicks to hold in place.

























You want the smoker at 225 with a light smoke, Apple or Peach are great choices, I went with Peach. If you have a pan add a can of beer. In the smoke for roughly 35 minutes. This will also depend on the size of the shrimp, thicknesses of bacon, etc....with the giants that I used it took 43 minutes. 










They didn't last long

Joe


----------



## pbuck

Dang those look good!!!


----------



## live2dream

I'm looking to buy a electric smoker. Budget $350, any recommendations?


----------



## 12-Ringer

live2dream said:


> I'm looking to buy a electric smoker. Budget $350, any recommendations?


No need to spend all of that... If this will be your first smoker, it is tough to beat the Masterbuilt 30-inch electric smokehouse. It is even tougher to beat at the online price that Home Depot has it right now $177

http://m.homedepot.com/p/Masterbuilt-30-in-Digital-Electric-Smoker-20070910/100660191/

There are certainly a wide variety out there but this little guy puts out top quality food with the best of them and it what I am now currently using.

Some might feel as though using an electric smoker is in some way cheating. That is until they taste what comes out 

Joe


----------



## chaded

Actually, The Amazon price of $179.00 is better because it is no tax and free shipping. I think Home Depot wants 55 dollars just to ship it.


----------



## live2dream

12-Ringer said:


> No need to spend all of that... If this will be your first smoker, it is tough to beat the Masterbuilt 30-inch electric smokehouse. It is even tougher to beat at the online price that Home Depot has it right now $177
> 
> http://m.homedepot.com/p/Masterbuilt-30-in-Digital-Electric-Smoker-20070910/100660191/
> 
> There are certainly a wide variety out there but this little guy puts out top quality food with the best of them and it what I am now currently using.
> 
> Some might feel as though using an electric smoker is in some way cheating. That is until they taste what comes out
> 
> Joe


 Great! I was looking at that or the silver one with the glass door. And yes this will be my first smoker. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## 12-Ringer

chaded said:


> Actually, The Amazon price of $179.00 is better because it is no tax and free shipping. I think Home Depot wants 55 dollars just to ship it.


Wow didn't know that...I do know you can order it online and pick it up a local branch, if there is one nearby. Avoiding the tax is a cool too, you can pick up a bag of wood chips with the savings... 

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

live2dream said:


> Great! I was looking at that or the silver one with the glass door. And yes this will be my first smoker. Thanks for the advice!


Save yourself the headache and the extra few bucka and just go with the black. After your first couple smokes that glass door gets coated with smoke and you will find yourself spending more time cleaning than cooking.

Joe


----------



## chaded

12-Ringer said:


> Wow didn't know that...I do know you can order it online and pick it up a local branch, if there is one nearby. Avoiding the tax is a cool too, you can pick up a bag of wood chips with the savings...
> 
> Joe



Unfortunately for some reason, you can't take advantage of the free shipping to store on the Masterbuilt. It only gives you the option at checkout to ship to your home. I came across that about a week ago when searching for the best deal and when I went to check out it only offered the $55 shipping to my home. Which is crazy because at the same time I ordered several other things from Home Depot for modding the smoker and had them shipped to a store for free. 

So, I got mine off of Amazon for $179 shipped. Which I am kicking myself a little bit because about a week before I ordered, Amazon had them for $150 free shipping and I hesitated for a couple days. Then they went up to $199 and I waited again. So when I saw them for $179 I went ahead and got it before it went up again. Lol. I am attaching a mailbox to mine and already got the AMNPS for it as well. Just waiting on all the parts to show up so I can get this thing going.


----------



## BvrHunter

Me sooo Hungry!!! I need to get a smoker now


----------



## 12-Ringer

Just curious...why the mods before you even tried it....

Joe


----------



## chaded

12-Ringer said:


> Just curious...why the mods before you even tried it....
> 
> Joe


Because I can't leave anything alone. Lol.


----------



## tscan

makes me hungry...


----------



## DV1

12-Ringer said:


> Wow didn't know that...I do know you can order it online and pick it up a local branch, if there is one nearby. Avoiding the tax is a cool too, you can pick up a bag of wood chips with the savings...
> 
> Joe


Can't you just drive a few minutes south and pick one up at Home Depot in Delaware with no tax?


----------



## live2dream

live2dream said:


> Great! I was looking at that or the silver one with the glass door. And yes this will be my first smoker. Thanks for the advice!


just ordered this through amazon, will be at my door Wednesday!


----------



## 12-Ringer

DV1 said:


> Can't you just drive a few minutes south and pick one up at Home Depot in Delaware with no tax?


Sure, I live close enough, but I am not sure if the gentleman asking does. Also chaded indicated that they don't waive the shipping fee if you have it shipped to a store. It does seem as though the Amazon deal is the best deal going right now for this unit. I've had mine for some time now.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

chaded said:


> Because I can't leave anything alone. Lol.


Where did you get your directions for the mailbox mod?

Joe


----------



## chaded

12-Ringer said:


> Where did you get your directions for the mailbox mod?
> 
> Joe


I gathered the info from smokingmeatforums.com I will put some pictures up after I get everything together.


----------



## live2dream

So since I'm new to this smoking addiction, what's the best/easiest meat to start with for a beginner. My smoker will be here
Wednesday


----------



## 12-Ringer

chaded said:


> I gathered the info from smokingmeatforums.com I will put some pictures up after I get everything together.


I thought that was likely where you saw it when I saw that you purcahsed the AMNPS as well. Let me know what you think about it, it wasn't for me. I was able to dump the MES30 with those mods after I had them finished and a few smokes down. Used those funds to pick up a new MES30" and only added a stack and three holes in the pan - thing is super sweet. I will admit you do have to pay a little more attention to it, because the smoke times are not as long with the chips as compared to the pellets. However, compare that to any standard smoker and the MES electric appears to many to be a lazy man's choice; with the mailbox and AMNPS even more so...youc an get a 15 hour smoke without having to touch a thing....if this is your first smokehouse, take this advice - avoid all urges to open and check your meats if you go with the mod. There is little to no need to do so, run extra thermometers down the vent if you have too....

Good luck!


Joe


----------



## Diesel-Junkie

Tagged


----------



## pro38hunter

You guys talked me into dragging mine out. Here is a pork loin I did today for my wife and I. It was delicious!!!


----------



## live2dream

pro38hunter said:


> You guys talked me into dragging mine out. Here is a pork loin I did today for my wife and I. It was delicious!!!


How many #s was it and how long did it take. I'm new to smoking


----------



## pro38hunter

I didn't weigh it probably 3-4lbs but it was done in about 3 hours at 225.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks delicious Pro.....

Joe


----------



## chaded

12-Ringer said:


> I thought that was likely where you saw it when I saw that you purcahsed the AMNPS as well. Let me know what you think about it, it wasn't for me. I was able to dump the MES30 with those mods after I had them finished and a few smokes down. Used those funds to pick up a new MES30" and only added a stack and three holes in the pan - thing is super sweet. I will admit you do have to pay a little more attention to it, because the smoke times are not as long with the chips as compared to the pellets. However, compare that to any standard smoker and the MES electric appears to many to be a lazy man's choice; with the mailbox and AMNPS even more so...youc an get a 15 hour smoke without having to touch a thing....if this is your first smokehouse, take this advice - avoid all urges to open and check your meats if you go with the mod. There is little to no need to do so, run extra thermometers down the vent if you have too....
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> 
> Joe




I will let you know how it turns out. The way I am going to have it set up I will be able to switch back to factory setup and take the mods off if need be. And, they only cost me around $60 for everything. I have a Ivation Long Range Wireless Digital Thermometer Set that has dual probes. I believe it is the same company as Maverick so hoping everything goes well. It is going to probably be a week before I have everything ready to go unless some of these items get shipped out really quick.


----------



## pbuck

Just got mine together and have a good oil smoke going with it. I'll post the recipe later. Lol! :darkbeer:


----------



## BradMc26

Love my Weber Bullet!

Couple of Boston Butts from this weekend.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nice....brings new meaning to the term SUPERbowl....bet you had one heck of a party with those!

Joe


----------



## live2dream

So I just got my master built smoker today do I need to season it b4 I start smoking? Also do you soak your wood chips or keep them dry?


----------



## pbuck

live2dream said:


> So I just got my master built smoker today do I need to season it b4 I start smoking? Also do you soak your wood chips or keep them dry?


I just opened mine today. Followed directions for "seasoning". Turned temp up to 275 for 2:15 mins then threw in some chips and ran it till they burned out. 

There's a LOT of oil smoke at first and the smell is awful. I think I'll run some more chips thru it at 275 before I put any meat in it.

Everyone on smokingmeatforums.com recommend dry chips.


----------



## live2dream

pbuck said:


> I just opened mine today. Followed directions for "seasoning". Turned temp up to 275 for 2:15 mins then threw in some chips and ran it till they burned out.
> 
> There's a LOT of oil smoke at first and the smell is awful. I think I'll run some more chips thru it at 275 before I put any meat in it.
> 
> Everyone on smokingmeatforums.com recommend dry chips.


Awesome thanks for the help! I just opened mine up. Ill season it tomorrow


----------



## 12-Ringer

live2dream said:


> Awesome thanks for the help! I just opened mine up. Ill season it tomorrow


Help yourself...1 hour 275 with vent wide open.....end of hour add can of beer in the pan and heavy wood (hickory, pecan, oak)...fill the smoke box as much as you can with chips, vent cracked just a bit 275 degrees 4 hours, more chips a 2 hour mark and open the vent up at the 2 hour mark 

Your good.

Good luck!

Joe


----------



## live2dream

12-Ringer said:


> Help yourself...1 hour 275 with vent wide open.....end of hour add can of beer in the pan and heavy wood (hickory, pecan, oak)...fill the smoke box as much as you can with chips, vent cracked just a bit 275 degrees 4 hours, more chips a 2 hour mark and open the vent up at the 2 hour mark
> 
> Your good.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Joe


Wet or dry chips? Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Dry...I NEVER use wet in the MES....I'll add something to the pan first. 

Joe


----------



## live2dream

Ok thanks


----------



## 12-Ringer

No problem....Good Luck!

Joe


----------



## Carbon missile

Smokin-it.com. I bought one of these last year and love this thing. Heavy duty, all stainless, and not much that can go wrong with it. Only thing that should have to be replaced is the heating element at some point. Should last forever.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Carbon missile said:


> Smokin-it.com. I bought one of these last year and love this thing. Heavy duty, all stainless, and not much that can go wrong with it. Only thing that should have to be replaced is the heating element at some point. Should last forever.


Which model do you have? I have read they have issues holding temps - have you found that to be the case with yours? 

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Any new projects for the weekend? Thinking about some wings....

Joe


----------



## pbuck

Got my snack stick seasonings and casings today. If all goes as planned I hope to christen the new MES with a 12 lb batch of deer sticks over the weekend. But, rain may change that.


----------



## chaded

I will be doing a pork shoulder next week sometime. It will be my first so might have to throw it away after I ruin it. Lol


----------



## pbuck

chaded said:


> I will be doing a pork shoulder next week sometime. It will be my first so might have to throw it away after I ruin it. Lol


Hard to ruin that. Just don't panic when it stalls. It will get to about 150 pretty quickly then take forever to get to 195-200. Pull it out, double wrap in foil then wrap with towels and stick it in a cooler for an hour or more. Last one I did sat in the cooler for almost 4 hrs. and turned out perfectly.

And don't forget those deep fried pickles. LOL!!  

Trust me.


----------



## tankdogg60

pbuck said:


> Hard to ruin that. Just don't panic when it stalls. It will get to about 150 pretty quickly then take forever to get to 195-200. Pull it out, double wrap in foil then wrap with towels and stick it in a cooler for an hour or more. Last one I did sat in the cooler for almost 4 hrs. and turned out perfectly.
> 
> And don't forget those deep fried pickles. LOL!!
> 
> Trust me.


I bought an electric smoker a few weeks ago, due to ease of use and being able to throw it in the camper and head out. I'm am almost totally virgin to all of this. But I'm guessing the electric smoking and traditional is a different intensity of heat (even though it may be the same temp, if that makes any sense). Everyone keeps telling me 225, low and slow. But I've smoked several boston butts on it so far, along with chicken, ribs, and mac n cheese. The last butt I went to 275 for 8 hrs (I'm still in the trial and error mode). It definitely could've stayed in for another hr or 2. But it came out WAY better than the ones I was cooking at 225. The meat was falling apart nicely except for right around the bone,that's why I think I should've left it longer. I pulled it at 183 and wrapped as I was supposed to and let it rest. The ones I was smoking at 225, seemed to never hardly peak over 160's and they were smaller butts for over 9 hrs. Seemed they were almost dehydrating. It would stay in the 150's for like 5 hrs. I know it should stall but not that bad, right? It could be due to the smaller butts being not as fatty and drying out some. Just saw this post where you let your butts get to 195-200. What is your preferred temp. And what is everyone's experiences at temps on electric smokers. Any secrets to better success? I will possibly get a more traditional smoker, but having fun with it for now. Thanks!


----------



## pbuck

I've done 6 or 7 butts but they've all been on my BGE. I'm not sure if an electric smoker would be a lot different. I would think not but I better defer to the guys with electrics to give more advice. I know that for an average 7-9 lb butt it takes 11 or 12 hrs to hit 195 @ 230 deg on my egg. I've read some leave them in till IT hits 200 and even more but so far 195 has worked for me. I'm sure Joe can help you out more.


----------



## Azhunter13

I have a MES and did my first Boston Butt last week. Was approximately 7 lbs and took about 16 hours to get it to an internal temp of 202. I had the MES set to 255, but I know the gauge is off, because I use a Maverick thermometer to measure the internal temp. Actual internal temps were hovering around 235-238. I believe on average you can figure 1.5-2 hours per pound. Not sure what the bone does, though I woud guess it's might extend cook time, but mine came out perfect, moist and no question on if it was done or not. Biggest recommendation I could make was to verify internal temps instead of using smokers gauge. Stalling happens, but dont panic, cause it'll push thru it.


----------



## toddz7

Ok I have a side box smoker but in the cold I can't keep the temp up. So today I picked up a char griller acorn it is seasoning right now. I'm going to do a Boston but on it tomorrow this will be a fun change ti smoke in the winter. So far it holds temp real well cant wait to put the Boston butt in tomorrow morning.


----------



## tankdogg60

Thanks for the help guys! Got 6 racks of ribs about to come out now! Only my 2nd time on ribs. I took some advice and cut the flap off the ribs and smoked them. Made for an awesome rib sandwich after a few hours!


----------



## ruffme

Maple Habenaro snack sticks
Ran out of collagen so punted....last pound in hog casings...polish right!
Garlic summer sausage.

Ran out of time so will smoke tomorrow. I don't mind letting them dry overnight anyway.


----------



## chaded

You guys that are making bologna, sticks, etc. Are you grinding the meat yourself or buy ground meat? I don't think I will be making a lot of it and I'm not real sure if I want to get a grinder but wanted to get a vertical stuffer.


----------



## ruffme

I grind everything myself. For the pork I buy a butt or two at 1.99/lb and grind it up.


----------



## pbuck

Yep, I have a cabelas 1/2 hp grinder and LEM stuffer. I do like redruf and buy a butt. I also trim the fat cap and freeze it when I do a whole butt. I'll use that to add to my venison sausages.

I got rained out of my plan to do snack sticks. Hopefully sometime this week.


----------



## ruffme

I have the northern tool Kitchener line. So far very happy. Think I paid $99 for the grinder on sale.
The 5 lb stuffer was $79 on sale. 
You can swap the plastic gears out with the LEM set and get as good a stuffer for about half the price.
And just fyi....as far as I can tell all the LEM parts are a direct replacement with the Kitchener.


----------



## pbuck

redruff said:


> I have the northern tool Kitchener line. So far very happy. Think I paid $99 for the grinder on sale.
> The 5 lb stuffer was $79 on sale.
> You can swap the plastic gears out with the LEM set and get as good a stuffer for about half the price.
> And just fyi....as far as I can tell all the LEM parts are a direct replacement with the Kitchener.


Thanks for the info. I didn't know about the NT stuff.


----------



## mark j

tankdogg60 said:


> . I pulled it at 183 and wrapped as I was supposed to and let it rest. The ones I was smoking at 225, seemed to never hardly peak over 160's and they were smaller butts for over 9 hrs. Seemed they were almost dehydrating. It would stay in the 150's for like 5 hrs. I know it should stall but not that bad, right? It could be due to the smaller butts being not as fatty and drying out some. Just saw this post where you let your butts get to 195-200. What is your preferred temp. And what is everyone's experiences at temps on electric smokers. Any secrets to better success? I will possibly get a more traditional smoker, but having fun with it for now. Thanks!


Yes, 150's for 5+ hours is common. Mine tend to stall a second time at around 180 degrees for about an hour (around hour 10). Pork Butts are pretty forgiving so 250 degrees isn't going to ruin the meat. I've done a lot of these, and 9 hours just isn't enough time.

I remove from the smoker at 197-203 degrees. I run mine at 225-250 (gas smoker) and you should expect 12 hours, possibly 13 for it to reach an internal temp of 197 degrees. I don't know if you have a thermometer in the meat while smoking but I think it's a necessity. Here's what I use: Thermometer

I usually buy a 6lb butt or two 4lb butts if I can't find a 6lb. Both cook the same for me (time and temp).

If you can't grab the bone and easily pull it out with no meat on it, it's not done. Get you some bear paws too. They're a must have item!

Hope that helps...


----------



## tankdogg60

mark j said:


> Yes, 150's for 5+ hours is common. Mine tend to stall a second time at around 180 degrees for about an hour (around hour 10). Pork Butts are pretty forgiving so 250 degrees isn't going to ruin the meat. I've done a lot of these, and 9 hours just isn't enough time.
> 
> I remove from the smoker at 197-203 degrees. I run mine at 225-250 (gas smoker) and you should expect 12 hours, possibly 13 for it to reach an internal temp of 197 degrees. I don't know if you have a thermometer in the meat while smoking but I think it's a necessity. Here's what I use: Thermometer
> 
> I usually buy a 6lb butt or two 4lb butts if I can't find a 6lb. Both cook the same for me (time and temp).
> 
> If you can't grab the bone and easily pull it out with no meat on it, it's not done. Get you some bear paws too. They're a must have item!
> 
> Hope that helps...


Awesome I really appreciate it! Yeah I have a built in thermometer that goes in the meat and an electric one that has a long wire so I can shut the door and be able to still read it. I was wondering cause I had a buddy tell me it should stall for 2-3 hrs, I was worried I didn't have something exactly right. I'll have to check out the bear paws, I definitely need something. Thanks for all of your help, this clears up alot! Quick question how do you do ribs? I've tried the 3-2-1 method. But if I just wanna stick them in and let them go. What's a normal time and temp? Also not sure if this is hurting me, but I make sure I keep chips in it for a smoking time of 2-3hrs, then I just let the heat finish. Should I continue adding chips? I was worried about getting too much smokey and it turning bitter. Thanks again!


----------



## mark j

tankdogg60 said:


> Quick question how do you do ribs? I've tried the 3-2-1 method. But if I just wanna stick them in and let them go. What's a normal time and temp? Also not sure if this is hurting me, but I make sure I keep chips in it for a smoking time of 2-3hrs, then I just let the heat finish. Should I continue adding chips? I was worried about getting too much smokey and it turning bitter. Thanks again!


The meat will only absorb so much smoke. I burn two large bags of hickory chips and that's it. Takes about 2 hours in my smoker. Sounds like you're good on the smoke time. There are a lot of methods and personal preferences for pork butt, so feel free to experiment. And as I said before, in my personal experience I've never had a properly smoked/slow cooked pork butt take less than 12 hours. I pulled one at 9 hours once because I ran out of time. It was okay, but didn't pull well and was chewy. 

Ribs are an entirely different game. I don't do them often as I consider them a high maintenance cook. I've had mixed results, mostly because I get a little lazy about it. Here's a link to a website that's been a good resource for me.

Amazing Ribs


There are a lot of recipes and suggestions on cooking. They also go into pretty good detail on prep for ribs and cuts of meat. One thing they advocate on this website is to never par boil. I had my doubts, but the best ribs I've cooked was with one of the recipes on this website. Forget the thermometer with ribs, the meat is too thin. You have to baby sit them to get it right when they are close to finishing. 

On the bear paws, those are a must for pulled pork! I used to use my fingers and a fork. What a waste of time that was.


----------



## toddz7

Where can I get the bear claw I have seen in some posts here . Thanks in advance


----------



## mark j

toddz7 said:


> Where can I get the bear claw I have seen in some posts here . Thanks in advance


Amazon sell them. BEAR CLAWS

So easy to use that even a 4 year can handle them!


----------



## nicko

I have a pork end roast smoking awAy on the BGE right now. I wasn't going to have enough time to do a Boston butt and have it ready by dinner tonight so I bought a smaller cut. I've the temp sitting at a steady 260. I bought my plate setter accessory yesterday and bag of hickory wood chunks and put 3 of them in the bed of charcoal. I put a drip pan beneath the roast with a can of beer poured in and a dry rub on the roast. We'll see how it turns out.


----------



## 12-Ringer

redruff said:


> Maple Habenaro snack sticks
> Ran out of collagen so punted....last pound in hog casings...polish right!
> Garlic summer sausage.
> 
> Ran out of time so will smoke tomorrow. I don't mind letting them dry overnight anyway.



I have started letting all (sausage, snack sticks, Bologna, even Tehran itilian app and breakfast sausages) mine rest overnight and I have noticed a big difference in taste. The one thing that I miss is a good place to give them a cool shower when they are done. I rigged up a contraption in the shower and hang them there for thier shower, just wish I had a better place....maybe an addition to the garage is in order:wink:

Joe


----------



## ruffme

In the smoker as we speak, cherry wood.

I'm going to let these air cool when done. I think it helps keep the casing tighter.


----------



## Xforce41

Got a 4 lb bottom round roast cooking in the smoker today. been marinating since Friday night. Planning on some french dip tonight.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Xforce41 said:


> Got a 4 lb bottom round roast cooking in the smoker today. been marinating since Friday night. Planning on some french dip tonight.


Just curious....anything in your water pan to start or is it there more to catch the renderings from the roast?

Joe


----------



## Xforce41

12-Ringer said:


> Just curious....anything in your water pan to start or is it there more to catch the renderings from the roast?
> 
> Joe


It's got onions, carrots, celery, and garlic. Gonna catch all the drippings to make the au jus dipping sauce. Got it on at 250 degrees indirect heat, with white oak and hickory chunks for the smoke.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Xforce41 said:


> It's got onions, carrots, celery, and garlic. Gonna catch all the drippings to make the au jus dipping sauce. Got it on at 250 degrees indirect heat, with white oak and hickory chunks for the smoke.


Nice...I see I am not the only one who maximizes a good smoke. Last time I had onions, garlic, carrots, and potatoes. An entire meal....

Hope it turns out great!!!!

Joe


----------



## toddz7

Mark thanks I ordered a set the Boston butt came out great pulled to make pork BBQ. It is the best I have made and it was the the first time useing my new char griller acorn it will only get better.


----------



## nicko

Came home from ice fishing to see the internal temp on the pork roast at 199 degrees. Couldn't have planned it any better. 9 hours on the BGE but I did have to replenish the charcoal before we left to hit the ice. It's sitting under foil now but I'll get on pulling it apart in a little while.


----------



## mark j

toddz7 said:


> Mark thanks I ordered a set the Boston butt came out great pulled to make pork BBQ. It is the best I have made and it was the the first time useing my new char griller acorn it will only get better.


Glad I could help. Enjoy that pulled pork dinner tonight!


----------



## mark j

Good looking chunk of pig Nicko!


----------



## Rg176bnc

How much did you guys spend on a BGE?


----------



## nicko

Rg176bnc said:


> How much did you guys spend on a BGE?



I got the medium for $499.00 before tax.


----------



## jbmobley

12 hour butts on em are unreal awesome and so easy. Really yet to have anything off my egg that isn't on time.




pbuck said:


> Pecan smoked salmon...
> 
> View attachment 2140117
> 
> 
> 12 hr. Butt.....
> 
> View attachment 2140118
> 
> 
> Brined birds....
> 
> View attachment 2140119


----------



## pbuck

nicko said:


> Came home from ice fishing to see the internal temp on the pork roast at 199 degrees. Couldn't have planned it any better. 9 hours on the BGE but I did have to replenish the charcoal before we left to hit the ice. It's sitting under foil now but I'll get on pulling it apart in a little while.


Looks good!!!!!


----------



## pbuck

Ok, you guys making pulled pork. I had a bbq sandwich down in Nashville last year while at the ATA show and it was killer. The secret? Deep fried pickles. Now, I've been making them every time I do pp sammies and I get rave reviews. A couple fried pickles on the bottom then pile on the bbq and sauce and top with slaw. I also make my own tangy Carolina style sauce but the Bullseye brand isn't bad. Try it sometime. Chaded still isn't sold on the idea tho.


----------



## 12-Ringer

He probably isn't sold because he hasn't tried one (lol)...most I know who have tried the fried pickles on a pulled pork sandwich don't want a nother sandwich unless the pickles are present. My problem....I no longer have a fryer[emoji20] 

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

mark j said:


> Amazon sell them. BEAR CLAWS
> 
> So easy to use that even a 4 year can handle them!


Cabelas and Bass Pro also have them...ingenious invention. Like so many others you wonder; "why didn't I come up with that?"[emoji47] 

Joe


----------



## Swamp Poodle

Wild boar bratwurst I made the other week


----------



## chaded

pbuck said:


> Ok, you guys making pulled pork. I had a bbq sandwich down in Nashville last year while at the ATA show and it was killer. The secret? Deep fried pickles. Now, I've been making them every time I do pp sammies and I get rave reviews. A couple fried pickles on the bottom then pile on the bbq and sauce and top with slaw. I also make my own tangy Carolina style sauce but the Bullseye brand isn't bad. Try it sometime. Chaded still isn't sold on the idea tho.


LOL. I'm still thinking on it. I don't mind pickles per se but I don't ever eat them on a sandwich. I cannot stand coleslaw so I KNOW that won't be going on it. But I do think I will try the fried pickles.


----------



## 12-Ringer

chaded said:


> LOL. I'm still thinking on it. I don't mind pickles per se but I don't ever eat them on a sandwich. I cannot stand coleslaw so I KNOW that won't be going on it. But I do think I will try the fried pickles.


Too funny...I bag the slaw too...the Eagle Tavern makes some GREAT fried pickles. If I know I have a big pull coming on I will grab some on the way home from the office. A slice or two of Pepper Jack and two fried pickles on a nice Kaiser is TOUGH TO BEAT.

In fact, I think I am on it now for tomorrow. Thinking pulled pork, smoked wings, cheesy corn, and mashed potatoes. I have a 4lb. smoked but that I vacuumed sealed after the smoke. A quick freshening tomorrow with the wings and we'll be in business.

Stay tuned.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Damn...the Tavern isn't selling them anymore...looks like I will be going with the Hooters fried pickles.

Joe


----------



## pbuck

Going to be stuffing venison snack sticks tomorrow then smoking them Wednesday. 

Pulled pork without cole slaw is.....well....it's unamerican! :canada:


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> Pulled pork without cole slaw is.....well....it's unamerican! :canada:


I knew there would be a comment from someone:wink:

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Pulled pork on the mind....can't forget the fried pickles......


It is settled - pulled pork sammies, with a side of drunken apple smoked sesame wings, cheesy corn and sour cream and chives mashed potatoes...pics to come later this evening...

Joe


----------



## mckbcat2000

I made some pulled pork on the BGE over the weekend. I've been rolling at 300 on the butts as it seems I'm always cramped for time. When the pork came off not everyone was hungry so we had lots of leftovers. Last nights supper....pulled pork nachos with homemade BBQ sauce on top...


----------



## 12-Ringer

mckbcat2000 said:


> I made some pulled pork on the BGE over the weekend. I've been rolling at 300 on the butts as it seems I'm always cramped for time. When the pork came off not everyone was hungry so we had lots of leftovers. Last nights supper....pulled pork nachos with homemade BBQ sauce on top...
> 
> View attachment 2156498


Man - they look AWESOME!!! Bet they were a hit - I know they would be in my household!!

Joe


----------



## pbuck

Getting stuffed.


----------



## tankdogg60

mark j said:


> The meat will only absorb so much smoke. I burn two large bags of hickory chips and that's it. Takes about 2 hours in my smoker. Sounds like you're good on the smoke time. There are a lot of methods and personal preferences for pork butt, so feel free to experiment. And as I said before, in my personal experience I've never had a properly smoked/slow cooked pork butt take less than 12 hours. I pulled one at 9 hours once because I ran out of time. It was okay, but didn't pull well and was chewy.
> 
> Ribs are an entirely different game. I don't do them often as I consider them a high maintenance cook. I've had mixed results, mostly because I get a little lazy about it. Here's a link to a website that's been a good resource for me.
> 
> Amazing Ribs
> 
> 
> There are a lot of recipes and suggestions on cooking. They also go into pretty good detail on prep for ribs and cuts of meat. One thing they advocate on this website is to never par boil. I had my doubts, but the best ribs I've cooked was with one of the recipes on this website. Forget the thermometer with ribs, the meat is too thin. You have to baby sit them to get it right when they are close to finishing.
> 
> On the bear paws, those are a must for pulled pork! I used to use my fingers and a fork. What a waste of time that was.


Thanks so much for all of your help! Awesome website, very informative! I'll be trying one of these recipes soon hopefully on ribs and I'll update you on how it went. Definitely gotta get some of the bear paws! Thanks again!


----------



## chaded

pbuck said:


> Getting stuffed.
> View attachment 2156773


What size stuffer is that? I was thinking about getting a LEM 5 pound stuffer. 

I got the smoker seasoning right now. Might try a fatty tomorrow...


----------



## 12-Ringer

chaded said:


> What size stuffer is that? I was thinking about getting a LEM 5 pound stuffer.
> 
> I got the smoker seasoning right now. Might try a fatty tomorrow...



I have LEM's 5lber - is nice - perfect for what I need - I am rarely doing more than 5-15 pounds per shot....very nice machine, well worth the $$$

Joe


----------



## ruffme

That's the LEM 5 lb er. 
Save yourself some money and get the northern tool Kitchener one.
I got mine for $79. 

They are IDENTICAL but the Kitchener has nylon gears.


----------



## 12-Ringer

The drunken apple, sesame smoked wing….


These have become a sought after delicacy, in fact, I have to be careful about letting folks know I am making them or I can barely get any for myself....

I usually go with 1-2 of the large family packs of wings. Get the wings out of the package and wash them down with cool water and dry them off with paper towel. You can see the package below; it had 16 wings in the package. I divide the wings into two, one gallon Zip-Loc bags, trying to be sure each bag had similar sized wings in it. Add three tablespoons of Sesame seed oil and two tablespoons of Worchester sauce to each bag and toss the wings so that all of the wings are coated and let rest.

Now it is time to season and Lord knows there are enough seasonings out there to satisfy just about anyone’s taste buds. I use ¼ cup of Open Season’s Roasted Garlic and Beer, ¼ cup of Open Season’s Mesquite Chipolte, and ¼ cup of Open Season’s Maple Jalapeno and mix them all together in small glass bowl. This ratio is usually good enough for the two bags of 8 wings each. I basically divide the mix in half and pour in each bag and toss generously so that the spices get mixed on the wings. Now the important part – the soak... Be sure the wings soak in a refrigerated environment for 24-36 hours. This is important because you want the marinade to actually get past the skin of wings and onto the meat.


Get your smoker fired up and going at 230 degrees. As the smoker is heating you will want to take the wings from their resting place and on the grill, BUT you don’t want them in the smoker until the temps are holding 225-235. You can see below, I take my grates out, get things set in the kitchen then transport to the smoker when the temps are where I want them. Unlike other meats, Poultry doesn’t necessarily always do well with the low, slow heat – a few friends who have used this actually crank it up 250-275 and have similar results. I add a bottle/can of beer to the water pan and smoke with apple wood.


As soon as the wings hit an internal temp of 160 they get their first basting with the sauce. A favorite of mine is a bit of charged version of Sweet Baby Rays Sweet Chili Wing Glaze. Basically, I take ¼ cup of apple juice, 2 tablspns of Open Season’s Mesquite Chipolte, and add SBRs Sweet Chili and mix until it thickens to “sauce” level and not water level. At 160 IT, open the smoker glaze the wings and close up. At 165-170 open the smoker, flip the wings and glaze the other side, close it back up for 15-25 minutes.

This total process takes between 1.5-2.5 hours depending on a host of factors. The end result……..


If you try it let me know what you think...

Joe


----------



## pbuck

I'm going to do those on the egg!!! ^^^^^^^

Love good wings!


----------



## pbuck

Sticks are In the MES with the AMNPS smokin away. Somewhat of a learning experience. Not sure how they'll turn out but I hope they're edible. Lol! 









Found out 12.5 lbs is too much for the MES 30 so I have a few in the oven. Don't have time for another batch in the smoker.


----------



## Swamp Poodle

Here's my rig

Protein







The set up







The heat


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looking good!!

Joe


----------



## chaded

Fatty is in the smoker...


----------



## chaded

pbuck said:


> Sticks are In the MES with the AMNPS smokin away. Somewhat of a learning experience. Not sure how they'll turn out but I hope they're edible. Lol!
> 
> View attachment 2157473
> 
> 
> Found out 12.5 lbs is too much for the MES 30 so I have a few in the oven. Don't have time for another batch in the smoker.


How did you put them in the smoker? Hang them?


----------



## 12-Ringer

chaded said:


> How did you put them in the smoker? Hang them?


I hang mine with stainless steel S hooks. Put a grate in at the highest position, hang S hooks off of the grate, hang the meat on the hooks. Can't have a whole lot of space between the grate and the meat (1lb casing) if you are using the water pan in the proper position, the end will end up in the pan. 

Joe


----------



## pbuck

I just cut mine the width of the grate and laid them on it. Not using the water pan with the AMNPS. May try it a different way next time if the casings turn out too dry. Followed the directions on askthemeatman.com where I got the seasoning kit. I have no clue what I'm doing. Lol! Taking a good while to get to 160 IT at 180 deg.


----------



## chaded

My wife and I killed this thing. It was very good!


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> I just cut mine the width of the grate and laid them on it. Not using the water pan with the AMNPS. May try it a different way next time if the casings turn out too dry. Followed the directions on askthemeatman.com where I got the seasoning kit. I have no clue what I'm doing. Lol! Taking a good while to get to 160 IT at 180 deg.


Don't rush it...low and slow...it will get there. Too hot and the fat will render screwing it up a little.

Good luck!

Just curious..why did you decide to go with the AMNPS system. Had you tried the 30" MES with limited success or did you get caught in the online hype? 

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

chaded said:


> My wife and I killed this thing. It was very good!


Looks delicious!!!!

What's inside?

Joe


----------



## chaded

Cheddar, mozzarella, Bob Evans original sausage, bbq sauce, and some homemade rub I made not too long ago. I wanted something basic because the wife didn't know if she would like it but she did. 

I will say the smoker worked okay other than at one point my temp jumped up around 40 degrees because it caught the entire tray of wood chips on fire....Lol. It was interesting to say the least. I will be trying the mailbox with AMNPS in a couple days with a pork shoulder and will update how that goes.


----------



## pbuck

Looks great,Chaded! 

Joe, from reading everything I could about the MES it seems as the AMNPS is used by just about everyone for lower temps. I started at 130 no smoke for an hour and a half to dry the casings then bumped up to 145 and smoke for 2 hours. I'm not sure how well the MES would have smoked at 145 but the AMNPS didn't miss a beat. Bumped it up the 160 for 2 more hours with smoke then then to 180 till IT around 160. The AMNPS SMOKED along with beautiful TBS the whole time. Never worried about adding chips. Honestly it couldn't have been easier. I screwed up and loaded the MES with way too many sticks and have had no luck getting a uniform cook. Some are done some not even up to 145 IT. The right side is overdone and the middle racks are slow. I'm finishing them in the oven cause I don't want to waste a bunch of good meat. I'm learning and this is a good lesson.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> Looks great,Chaded!
> 
> Joe, from reading everything I could about the MES it seems as the AMNPS is used by just about everyone for lower temps. I started at 130 no smoke for an hour and a half to dry the casings then bumped up to 145 and smoke for 2 hours. I'm not sure how well the MES would have smoked at 145 but the AMNPS didn't miss a beat. Bumped it up the 160 for 2 more hours with smoke then then to 180 till IT around 160. The AMNPS SMOKED along with beautiful TBS the whole time. Never worried about adding chips. Honestly it couldn't have been easier. I screwed up and loaded the MES with way too many sticks and have had no luck getting a uniform cook. Some are done some not even up to 145 IT. The right side is overdone and the middle racks are slow. I'm finishing them in the oven cause I don't want to waste a bunch of good meat. I'm learning and this is a good lesson.


Cool - you aren't the first and won't be the last that has some trouble with sausage/bologna etc...the first time around. At least you are doing the responsible thing and finishing it in the oven, I know quite a few who turn it into yote food. 

I have no issues getting a good smoke in the MES even down to 120 degrees. You are not the first to mention this, but I have not experienced it...I agree the AMNPS makes it the smoking process even easier and glad you find it helpful.

A quick tip that has made a difference for me....stuff your casings and let them sit 24-36 hours in a fridge. Take them out far enough in advance of the smoke that they reach room temp. With this there is no need for the initial ultra-low heat to "dry the casings". Mine go right in at 140....

Hope it helps.

Joe


----------



## pbuck

Thanks, Joe. I appreciate the help. 

I was just following the directions that came in the spice pack. Seems as if there's soooo many different ways to do this. I have my BGE down pat but this is all new to me. I will say the sticks I've pulled out that were done were delicious even without time to cool down or bloom. The wife who isn't a venison fan even said they were awesome. There are a few that are over done but I'll still eat them. The good ones I'll share.


----------



## DanBlacksher

great looking food and rigs. Dont have a smoker but still git r done!


----------



## 12-Ringer

DanBlacksher said:


> great looking food and rigs. Dont have a smoker but still git r done!
> 
> View attachment 2157967


Is that a brick oven?

Joe


----------



## pbuck

What wasn't over cooked is very tasty.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks good!

Joe


----------



## DanBlacksher

Joe,

That's just a regular grill. I have tried a lot of different ways, but charcoal and soaked wood chips without cooking directly over the heat source Has worked incredible. Puts both a smoke and grilled taste wonderful!


----------



## 12-Ringer

DanBlacksher said:


> Joe,
> 
> That's just a regular grill. I have tried a lot of different ways, but charcoal and soaked wood chips without cooking directly over the heat source Has worked incredible. Puts both a smoke and grilled taste wonderful!


A true BBQ man would never argue with that approach - takes a little more TLC than so many are willing to expend these days, but the end product is usually worth it...nothing like a good barbecue - no matter what comes off of it - brisket, ribs, pork, chicken, turkey, veggies, etc...

That set-up had me fooled, I thought you had a custom brick oven with grates...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

How about a little smokehouse chili-fatty...this is a great twist on smokehouse classic that fits in perfect on days like this (8 degrees and snowing)...

This meal consists of 2lbs of applewood smoked bacon, 2 pounds of ground beef (substitute with your choice of ground meat), 1 can of diced tomatoes and green chili, one can of manwhich, one can of mesquite barbecue beans, choice of shredded cheese, Apple juice, beer, SBR Sweet Chili wing glaze, Mountain Man Boubon rub and AAs
a hard wood (hickory, pecan, oak, alder....) smoke.










Assemble your weave and brush that weave with some of the manwhich sauce (roughly 1/4 can) and mountain man bourbon rub.










In a separate bowl mix the two lbs of ground meat with 2tbspns of the bourbon rub, 1/2 of the tomatoes and chilis and 1/2 of the manwhich sauce. I use a ziplock bag to roll it out and layer on the weave. Once on the weave I brush the SBR Sweet Chili sauce and spread the beans, remaining tomatoes and chilis, the remaining 1lb of COOKED bacon, add the cheese. It is important that the bacon going inside is cooked..I cook all of my bacon in the oven. Lay out your strips on a cooking sheet, ensuring they are not overlapping. Put them in a could oven, turn the oven to 375 for about 20-minutes. The time will vary based thickness of bacon.










Roll it all up, brush with the remaining manwhich sauce. Into the smoke wuntil internal temps hit 165. I use a double pan system with this smoke, the main pan with your choice of beer, the other with 1-cup of apple juice. The pan with the juice is a larger pan and positioned to capture any renderings from the fattie as it cooks. By adding the above mentined amounts of moisture (sauce, beans, tomatoes/chilis) it makes rolling it up a little tough and also leads to "leakage" during the smoke. 









Makes an awesome smokehouse chili.......Finished pics in a couple of hours....

Joe


----------



## DanBlacksher

This thread is exactly why I still hunt with my compound and not just traditional. I decided I liked venison more than missing honorably:set1_cook2:


----------



## chaded

I got up at 4 am to get the pork shoulder and smoker ready to go. She's been plugging along good so far even though it is 13 degrees outside with snow and high winds. Internal temp is just creeping along and it stayed at 150 for a good while and then stayed at 169 for awhile and now we just hit 171. I started yelling with joy when it finally started rising again and my wife thinks I'm crazy. Lol.


----------



## Mathias

Joe, I have one like it, but i'm waiting for warmer temps!


----------



## Xforce41

My Lil lady hooked me up this morning for valentine's day. Gotta love ya some bacon!


----------



## 12-Ringer

I guess I stuffed it a little too much this time around, but sure didn't impact the taste.

WAY better than a bowl of chili and I like chili 










Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Xforce41 said:


> My Lil lady hooked me up this morning for valentine's day. Gotta love ya some bacon!


Nice!!

Joe


----------



## pbuck

This is a great looking thread!!! 

LOVE the bacon roses!!!!!


----------



## chaded

Best pulled pork I have had.


----------



## ruffme

DanBlacksher said:


> This thread is exactly why I still hunt with my compound and not just traditional. I decided I liked venison more than missing honorably:set1_cook2:


you and me brother! use to shoot fingers and instinct till I missed three times one night!


----------



## pbuck

chaded said:


> Best pulled pork I have had.


Cooked up Low and Sloooooooow. :wink:

But worth the wait.


----------



## adr1601

chaded said:


> I got up at 4 am to get the pork shoulder and smoker ready to go. She's been plugging along good so far even though it is 13 degrees outside with snow and high winds. Internal temp is just creeping along and it stayed at 150 for a good while and then stayed at 169 for awhile and now we just hit 171. I started yelling with joy when it finally started rising again and my wife thinks I'm crazy. Lol.


Whats in your mailbox? A have a similar setup on my MB smoker with an Maze smoker in it.


----------



## chaded

pbuck said:


> Cooked up Low and Sloooooooow. :wink:
> 
> But worth the wait.


It definitely was worth it. We had leftovers for dinner today. Pork burritos.... Awesome.


----------



## chaded

adr1601 said:


> Whats in your mailbox? A have a similar setup on my MB smoker with an Maze smoker in it.


It is a 5x8 AMPNS pellet smoker.


----------



## adr1601

chaded said:


> It is a 5x8 AMPNS pellet smoker.


Same one I have. Works great. Beats that stupid chip loader it came with.


----------



## chaded

adr1601 said:


> Same one I have. Works great. Beats that stupid chip loader it came with.


I agree, it is a very nice set up.


----------



## 12-Ringer

chaded said:


> I agree, it is a very nice set up.


Does your Ivation monitored two cuts of meat or internal temp of the smoker and one cut of meat?

Joe


----------



## chaded

12-Ringer said:


> Does your Ivation monitored two cuts of meat or internal temp of the smoker and one cut of meat?
> 
> Joe


It has one probe for the meat and one for the smoker.


----------



## 12-Ringer

chaded said:


> It has one probe for the meat and one for the smoker.


Have you noticed a difference between the Ivation reading for the smoker and the digital reading on the MES?

Same question with regard to the meat probe, if you use them both?

Joe


----------



## chaded

Yeah the mes digital reading is different than the Ivation. The MES reading was lower. I only have used the Ivation meat probe as well. I don't recall getting a meat probe with the smoker though.


----------



## Midlife Crisis

You guys really have me thinking about buying an electric smoker. I have a gas one, but it was impossible to hold the temperature constant. That mailbox modification looks like a brilliant idea. I'm surprised that Masterbuilt has not come up with a kit for standard installation.

All the photos of smoked meat look fantastic. I'd like to do a fattie, but without the cheese.


----------



## ruffme

Midlife Crisis said:


> You guys really have me thinking about buying an electric smoker. I have a gas one, but it was impossible to hold the temperature constant. That mailbox modification looks like a brilliant idea. I'm surprised that Masterbuilt has not come up with a kit for standard installation.
> 
> All the photos of smoked meat look fantastic. I'd like to do a fattie, but without the cheese.


They have one.


----------



## 12-Ringer

chaded said:


> Yeah the mes digital reading is different than the Ivation. The MES reading was lower. I only have used the Ivation meat probe as well. I don't recall getting a meat probe with the smoker though.


Did your MES not come with a built in meat probe?

Joe


----------



## chaded

I don't think so...unless its hiding somewhere. Lol.


----------



## 12-Ringer

chaded said:


> I don't think so...unless its hiding somewhere. Lol.


That is strange,...all of the 2014 and 2015 electric models have them inside on the left hand side, attached to a long a cable and a little holder of sorts.

Joe


----------



## chaded

I may have got an older version then.


----------



## chaded

Their website says this model doesn't come with a meat probe so idk.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Interesting....

Glad your pork turned out well...

Joe


----------



## chaded

Thanks. I have a slab of ribs to try next. This can get quite addicting. Lol.


----------



## pbuck

12-Ringer said:


> Did your MES not come with a built in meat probe?
> 
> Joe


Mine didn't either. I think there's a different model with the meat probe. The controller is is different to show the meat temp. Ours are the old "gen 1" models. 

The "gen 2" MES 30 is a whole new version. It has the controller on the front and left side exhaust.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I will have to snap a shot of mine...mine has the controller and exhaust on top, and the chip chute on the side. Maybe look on the back for the model # too. Not a big deal, just a bit curious about the differences and wonder if that is why my experiences with the smoke, temps are a little different than some others?

Joe


----------



## pbuck

Not sure of all the details because they change the model numbers around so much (there's a million diff ones depending on door, wattage, chip tray etc) but basically there's two different models of the ones we have. One has meat probe the other doesn't. Only difference is the control not the best pics. 

With meat probe









Without


----------



## 12-Ringer

Yep....I have the model in the first pic.

Joe


----------



## Shedderkg

Here are some appetizer type things I made last week. 

Jalopenos cut in half and then take out the insides ... makes a boat type shape
Insert shrimp and lay in the boat of the jalopeno
fill in with cream chesse
And wrap it in bacon... of course

225 for about 2 1/2 hours or until bacon was done. They were great















This was a pic my dad took a few years ago. I had my dad and all of good friends bring their BGE's together to cook for our rehearsal dinner when my wife and I got married. The guys had a blast


----------



## pbuck

That's quite a family reunion! Mines not going for any trips. The dang thing is HEAVY and awkward to carry. I bought mine as a floor model and it was already assembled. Talk about a wrestling match. Lol


----------



## Shedderkg

pbuck said:


> That's quite a family reunion! Mines not going for any trips. The dang thing is HEAVY and awkward to carry. I bought mine as a floor model and it was already assembled. Talk about a wrestling match. Lol


I know what you mean... Luckily, I have a medium and it's not too bad if you do want to bring it somehwere. However, the Large and XL are a little more difficult!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Shedderkg said:


> Here are some appetizer type things I made last week.
> 
> Jalopenos cut in half and then take out the insides ... makes a boat type shape
> Insert shrimp and lay in the boat of the jalopeno
> fill in with cream chesse
> And wrap it in bacon... of course
> 
> 225 for about 2 1/2 hours or until bacon was done. They were great
> View attachment 2161951
> 
> View attachment 2161953
> 
> 
> This was a pic my dad took a few years ago. I had my dad and all of good friends bring their BGE's together to cook for our rehearsal dinner when my wife and I got married. The guys had a blast
> 
> View attachment 2161956




GOOD LORD!!!!! Attack of the great green eggs!!! Must have been a blast!!!

Those shrimp poppers look great, might just have to give em a try.....of you were to rate the "heat" 0-10 how hot were they....my issue, my family LOVES the smoked food, but a little fussy about the spicy stuff...

Joe


----------



## Shedderkg

12-Ringer said:


> GOOD LORD!!!!! Attack of the great green eggs!!! Must have been a blast!!!
> 
> Those shrimp poppers look great, might just have to give em a try.....of you were to rate the "heat" 0-10 how hot were they....my issue, my family LOVES the smoked food, but a little fussy about the spicy stuff...
> 
> Joe


Hey Joe,

Once you take the insides of the Jalopenos out, it takes away a lot of the spiciness to them. I would have rated them a 4-5-6 ish... my buddy and his wife were over and his wife isn't a fan of spicy and she thought they were plenty hot. The nice thing about this is that you can make as many as you want. Grab 2 jalopenos from the store, 4 pieces of shrimp, 4 strips of bacon. And then just dig a little cream cheese out and fill em. Make 4 of them and let them try them. Then if they like them, you'll know to make more for next time.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Shedderkg said:


> Hey Joe,
> 
> Once you take the insides of the Jalopenos out, it takes away a lot of the spiciness to them. I would have rated them a 4-5-6 ish... my buddy and his wife were over and his wife isn't a fan of spicy and she thought they were plenty hot. The nice thing about this is that you can make as many as you want. Grab 2 jalopenos from the store, 4 pieces of shrimp, 4 strips of bacon. And then just dig a little cream cheese out and fill em. Make 4 of them and let them try them. Then if they like them, you'll know to make more for next time.


Thanks...might give it a try this week. 

Joe


----------



## chaded

Nobody smoking anything? I ran out of pellets so I got 80 pounds on the way. Hoping to get something going soon.


----------



## JHENS87

I've got a whole turkey in the deep freeze needing to be put in the smoker, but i'm gonna wait til it hops above freezing so the smoker doesnt fight so hard to keep temp. the little bradley doesnt have alot of power


----------



## 12-Ringer

Thinking on one of my sweet-sausage/spinach fatties and a kicked-up version (shrimp, crabmeat stuffing) of shedderkg's jalapeno poppers for a party tomorrow. Just not sure if I want to brave the -20 degree temps with smoker - I know it will get-r-dun, but with the fixed start time of the party - I'd hate to have folks waiting.

You know I'll post up some pics if I pull the trigger.

Joe


----------



## Victory357

I just ordered a weber charcoal smoker. What do you guys recommend for my first smoke? I was thinking boston butt


----------



## BradMc26

Victory357 said:


> I just ordered a weber charcoal smoker. What do you guys recommend for my first smoke? I was thinking boston butt


That is a good start. But just set aside about 10-12 hours. Go to the Weber forum as there are tons of great tips and recipes.

Whole chickens and spare ribs are also good to start with and only take about 4-5 hours.


----------



## hockeyman474

BradMc26 said:


> That is a good start. But just set aside about 10-12 hours. Go to the Weber forum as there are tons of great tips and recipes.
> 
> Whole chickens and spare ribs are also good to start with and only take about 4-5 hours.


Actually a great technique I shared on tvwbb.com that's amazing for pork butts is an accelerated cook. Cut the PB in half and that cuts your time in half. The meat turns out exactly the same. I've done this over a dozen times last summer and never had an issue with dryness. Plus when you cut it in half you get more bark!


----------



## BradMc26

hockeyman474 said:


> Actually a great technique I shared on tvwbb.com that's amazing for pork butts is an accelerated cook. Cut the PB in half and that cuts your time in half. The meat turns out exactly the same. I've done this over a dozen times last summer and never had an issue with dryness. Plus when you cut it in half you get more bark!


I'm listening. Do tell....

Got a direct link?


----------



## hockeyman474

Here is the link:
http://tvwbb.com/showthread.php?55326-9-5lb-PB-cut-in-half-for-speed-cook-delicious

I did some filleting this weekend after spending Saturday on the ice and got some decent size perch with the biggest being about 11.5". Can't wait to get those on the grill. I won't smoke them because I refuse to taint my smoker with fish oil.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Victory357 said:


> I just ordered a weber charcoal smoker. What do you guys recommend for my first smoke? I was thinking boston butt


A good 4lb pork tenderloin is a good first smoke - you can keep it pretty simple.....

open the loin and rinse
1/4 cup Kosher salt mixed with enough apple juice to cover the loin
mix the salt and juice well, drop in your loin, soak in fridge overnight

next day get smoker going - 225-250 depending on your choice - I go with 250 and I prefer a pecan or hickory wood with this smoke with apple juice in your pan 
take loin out of the fridge, rinse and pat dry with paper towels
season to flavor - I use Catalina Salad dressing and Open Seasons Kansas City Rub
I first coat the loin with the rub...rub it in too, don't just sprinkle
in small bowl mix the dressing and more of the rub into a consistency a little less than toothpastes
coat the loin
let the loin rest to room temp (usually as long as the smoker takes to get to 250)
get in the smoker (heaviest smoke should be in the first hour)
Smoke time depends on a host of factors, just pull it when the internal temp hits 160 - sometimes I pull at 155 and wrap for about an hour, but that isn't necessary....

All-in-all a good piece of meat, usually somewhere between 3-6 hours depending on a host of factors.

Hope this helps

Good luck!

Joe


----------



## BiggA

For a beginner is an electric the way to go? Easier for temp control,timers, etc?


----------



## 12-Ringer

BiggA said:


> For a beginner is an electric the way to go? Easier for temp control,timers, etc?


I say yes, much easier that a traditional smoker....just don't rely solely on the included thermometers - get yourself a good thermometer...here is a nice model...I have a few others that I use when I have multiple cuts in the smoker, but someone here turned me on to the one below and I really like it...

http://www.amazon.com/Ivation-Range...156&sr=8-1&keywords=wireless+meat+thermometer

I found this to be a nice addition to my various sets - I can monitor the internal temp of the smoker and the meat inside without going in and out of the house....as accurate as a device could be in this price range.

Joe


----------



## pbuck

Weather has been so crappy lately. I'm jonesing for a smoke. Lol!


----------



## JHENS87

Have 2 whole pork belly's waiting on a bit warmer weather. Time to make a bit of bacon. Should end up with 12-13lb all said n done


----------



## chaded

12-Ringer said:


> I say yes, much easier that a traditional smoker....just don't rely solely on the included thermometers - get yourself a good thermometer...here is a nice model...I have a few others that I use when I have multiple cuts in the smoker, but someone here turned me on to the one below and I really like it...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Ivation-Range...156&sr=8-1&keywords=wireless+meat+thermometer
> 
> I found this to be a nice addition to my various sets - I can monitor the internal temp of the smoker and the meat inside without going in and out of the house....as accurate as a device could be in this price range.
> 
> Joe



That's the one I have and it works awesome. I love being able to carry the receiver around or setting it on my desk and being able to know what my food and smoker are doing. The electric smoker has been great for me being a beginner and I may not ever get anything else. I did a butt the other day for family that came over and they absolutely loved it. Got everything ready and put in the smoker at 12:30 am and let it go until around 4:30 pm. I only refilled my AMNPS tray once throughout the whole day. It was nice not having to go out side much when it was near zero degrees. Lol. I'm a lazy smoker.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> Weather has been so crappy lately. I'm jonesing for a smoke. Lol!


The quote in your signature gets me every time I read it...almost spit my drink out AGAIN

Joe


----------



## pbuck

Just don't wash the meat probe.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> Just don't wash the meat probe.


Why is that? I haven't had any issues. Did I miss something?

Joe


----------



## pbuck

12-Ringer said:


> The quote in your signature gets me every time I read it...almost spit my drink out AGAIN
> 
> Joe


Lol. Well, kinda funny thing. Chad *WAS* sort of a friend of mine. I did some bow work for him a few times and even had he and his wife to the house for ribs I'd done on the egg. Lol! That is until ship hit the fan and I never heard from him again.


----------



## pbuck

12-Ringer said:


> Why is that? I haven't had any issues. Did I miss something?
> 
> Joe


Well don't submerge it. I just wipe mine off with a antibacterial wipe. Any water that gets down into it will kill them. At least that's what all the reviews say. Same unit is sold under a bunch of names.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Anyone out there know of a good thermometer with multiple probes...love to use a single device if I could. With the butt, turkey breast, loin, and shrimp poppers going at the same time,the smoker looks like it is on life support with all the wires coming out of the stack?

Joe


----------



## mjsmitty

http://thermoworks.com/specials/307...ar6&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Feature&utm_con tent=inbox&utm_campaign=Mar2015-PS-Open-Box-Savings-cs

Decent open box sale at thermoworks.

May be able to find one here ringer.


----------



## ksgobbler

I've got a big batch of chicken thighs going on the smoker tomorrow.


----------



## ksgobbler

The weather was perfect and so we fired up the smoker.


----------



## chaded

Looks great


----------



## nicko

I cooked this chicken last night on the BGE. I sprinkled the exterior with Italian seasoning and oregano and stuffed mild Italian sausage beneath the skin and stuffed a good bit of into the top of the neck. When it's cooked vertically, the juices from the sausage run down the bird and self baste the bird during the smoke.


----------



## Stickthrower

nicko said:


> I cooked this chicken last night on the BGE. I sprinkled the exterior with Italian seasoning and oregano and stuffed mild Italian sausage beneath the skin and stuffed a good bit of into the top of the neck. When it's cooked vertically, the juices from the sausage run down the bird and self baste the bird during the smoke.


That looks pretty good. I also have a couple of the BGE's. Have you done any spatchcock chicken yet? I've yet to have bad food off of my BGE.


----------



## pbuck

Look good nicko. I've brined all the chickens I've done on my BGE and they've all turned out super moist. Almost like they're not done they're so juicy. Last one I did I tried spritzing hourly with Apple juice and Worcestershire sauce and it turned out great but didn't have crispy skin.

I've never done a spatchcock either stick.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks great Nicko - pbuck - I too brine all of my poultry with AWESOME success - in fact, rarely get any...folks wait for it to come off of the smoker, I bring it in the house, go back outside to tend the smoker and when I return inside they are devouring the bird.....

looks like a few guys had a good weekend....

Joe


----------



## ohiobucks

Smoked a big fatty this past weekend....breakfast fatty that is. Mild sausage roll, stuffed with 2 scrambled eggs, hash browns, and cheddar-jack cheese, with a bacon weave. 2 hours at 265, internal temp was 171. It was so good, it didn't stick around for pictures...


----------



## 12-Ringer

ohiobucks said:


> Smoked a big fatty this past weekend....breakfast fatty that is. Mild sausage roll, stuffed with 2 scrambled eggs, hash browns, and cheddar-jack cheese, with a bacon weave. 2 hours at 265, internal temp was 171. It was so good, it didn't stick around for pictures...


Very cool idea...can't believe I haven't thought of that one myself. Sounds delicious.....

Joe


----------



## JHENS87

Weathers warming up. 25lb of pork belly and a whole turkey waiting on me in the deep freeze. about time to get the bradley out


----------



## King

Sifting through this thread, I had to wipe the drool off of my keyboard.


----------



## noklok

Marking this for later. Hungry now!


----------



## nicko

ohiobucks said:


> Smoked a big fatty this past weekend....breakfast fatty that is. Mild sausage roll, stuffed with 2 scrambled eggs, hash browns, and cheddar-jack cheese, with a bacon weave. 2 hours at 265, internal temp was 171. It was so good, it didn't stick around for pictures...


Sounds delicious but my arteries might stage a revolt if I try to eat something like that.


----------



## ohiobucks

nicko said:


> Sounds delicious but my arteries might stage a revolt if I try to eat something like that.


Yeah, it's not a "steady diet" type of food at all...all good things in moderation.


----------



## pbuck

Day off this Thursday and nice weather for a change. Trying to decide what to cook. I'm thinking 321 ribs or a small butt. I've not done a fatty so that's a possibility too. Hmmmmm?


----------



## pbuck

Ribs it is!!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks good - what recipe did you use?

Joe


----------



## Stangbeater

I just smoked a 13 lb turkey this past weekend. Soaked in salty brine for day and a half. I used beer in water tray and filled a soup can with beer and spices. 6.5 hrs in smoker. Was one of the best turkey's i have ever had.


----------



## hockeyman474

Stangbeater said:


> I just smoked a 13 lb turkey this past weekend. Soaked in salty brine for day and a half. I used beer in water tray and filled a soup can with beer and spices. 6.5 hrs in smoker. Was one of the best turkey's i have ever had.


6.5 hours!? What temp? I smoked my Thanksgiving 14lb bird for about 3 hours at 275 to get the skin crispy. No brine just a very light dry rub and some apple juice and maple syrup mopped on once. Also keep the drippings for gravy. Smoked gravy. Probably one of the best things I have ever done. By the end of the weekend people were dipping anything and everything in there.


----------



## pbuck

12-Ringer said:


> Looks good - what recipe did you use?
> 
> Joe


Basic rub I found on the BGE forum. Brown sugar, white sugar, granulated onion and garlic powder, paprika, little kosher salt, ground mustard and a couple dashes chili powder. Sorry, I don't have the exact measurements I made up a bunch of it a while back and keep it sealed up in the freezer.


----------



## ruffme

hockeyman474 said:


> 6.5 hours!? What temp? I smoked my Thanksgiving 14lb bird for about 3 hours at 275 to get the skin crispy. No brine just a very light dry rub and some apple juice and maple syrup mopped on once. Also keep the drippings for gravy. Smoked gravy. Probably one of the best things I have ever done. By the end of the weekend people were dipping anything and everything in there.
> View attachment 2182370


You want from raw to done at 275 in three hours on a 14lb bird?


----------



## hockeyman474

redruff said:


> You want from raw to done at 275 in three hours on a 14lb bird?


Forgot to mention I did the last hour at 325 but ya I have 180 in the breast and higher in the dark meat.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> Basic rub I found on the BGE forum. Brown sugar, white sugar, granulated onion and garlic powder, paprika, little kosher salt, ground mustard and a couple dashes chili powder. Sorry, I don't have the exact measurements I made up a bunch of it a while back and keep it sealed up in the freezer.


NO worries -gormet smoking and measurements are two phrases not often found in the same sentence (lol)

Be sure to post finished pics - my stomach is growling....

Joe


----------



## jman22

This is a great thread...I need to get a smoker!


----------



## pbuck

Will do bout ready to get started. e.e.t. @ 6:30  

Estimated eating time. Lol!


----------



## pbuck

230-240 deg. 2 hrs smoke...2 hrs foiled with sprite....1 hr back on the rack....Finished!!

We like em dry Memphis style and dip in BBQ sauce on the plate. Less mess. Sweet Baby Rays and Bullseye Carolina Style tonight.


----------



## pbuck




----------



## Mathias

Picked up a nice pork shoulder for my first smoke of the year this weekend.


----------



## rmm60985

I connected with a good sized boar down in Florida last weekend.. I'm excited to smoke a shoulder at some point..


----------



## pbuck

Ok, found a new sauce!!! SBR and the Bullseye mixed. Wow!!! Lol!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Well done.....I can almost taste em from here.....

Joe


----------



## 145nWV

pbuck said:


> 230-240 deg. 2 hrs smoke...2 hrs foiled with sprite....1 hr back on the rack....Finished!!
> 
> We like em dry Memphis style and dip in BBQ sauce on the plate. Less mess. Sweet Baby Rays and Bullseye Carolina Style tonight.
> 
> View attachment 2182637
> 
> 
> View attachment 2182639


Have you tried the Trigg ribs ? This is my favorite way. What part of the panhandle are you in ? Im in Marshall Co

.http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/124330/johnny-trigg-and-myron-mixon-recipes-updated


----------



## pbuck

We're close. New Martinsville work at axial. Haven't tried the Triggs. These always turn out so good I'm afraid to change. Lol!! I'll check em out though.


----------



## Midlife Crisis

I'm trying to figure out how many pounds of pellets I should order and have on hand without going overboard so that I hold inventory for a few years. How many times would a 2 pound bag of pellets fill a 5" x 8" AMNPS? 

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## pbuck

Says 15oz per full load.


----------



## Midlife Crisis

pbuck said:


> Says 15oz per full load.


Thanks.


----------



## ruffme

you will pay a premium for the smaller bags.


----------



## adr1601

Midlife Crisis said:


> I'm trying to figure out how many pounds of pellets I should order and have on hand without going overboard so that I hold inventory for a few years. How many times would a 2 pound bag of pellets fill a 5" x 8" AMNPS?
> 
> Thanks,
> Tom


I have the maze also. I bought my pellets from Kmart online. Don't remember the details but they were cheap and I bought three bags that I think were each 12# each?

If you think that's an option for you I'll do some more cking.


----------



## Midlife Crisis

adr1601 said:


> I have the maze also. I bought my pellets from Kmart online. Don't remember the details but they were cheap and I bought three bags that I think were each 12# each?
> 
> If you think that's an option for you I'll do some more cking.


I just looked at KMart - 21 lb bag of "Competition Pellet Blend" for $15 + shipping. I am thinking of buying a lot of bags of different types from Amazenproducts so I can see what blend I like - and they offer free shipping. Probably going to try a 20 lb bag of Hickory and then 5 pound bags of Apple, Cherry, Pecan, Mesquite, and Peach. Hickory and Mesquite seem standard. I wish they sold 10 pound bags...

Thanks!


----------



## adr1601

Midlife Crisis said:


> I just looked at KMart - 21 lb bag of "Competition Pellet Blend" for $15 + shipping. I am thinking of buying a lot of bags of different types from Amazenproducts so I can see what blend I like - and they offer free shipping. Probably going to try a 20 lb bag of Hickory and then 5 pound bags of Apple, Cherry, Pecan, Mesquite, and Peach. Hickory and Mesquite seem standard. I wish they sold 10 pound bags...
> 
> Thanks!


Just cked. Ozark mountain Barbaque pellets. Bought a bag of cherry, hickory, and Mesquite. Got mine less than two years ago.


----------



## ruffme

I don't know where your at but around here....a lot of pellet sellers on craigslist.
I'm getting 40lbs of most varieties for $20. The fruit tree varieties are more.


----------



## adr1601

Sorry just did some cking but I can't find them anymore. I guess I lucked out when I got them. I know I got them for cheap. Good thing I bought three bags.


----------



## Midlife Crisis

Good idea about Craigs List. I checked and found nothing. Got my order in, so I'll be all set in a week or so. Thanks!


----------



## chaded

These are the ones I bought and they have been doing good for me. Unless you have Amazon Prime I suggest getting 2 bags unless you're buying something else to get you free shipping. I got 80 pounds for $61. Should last a little while. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00HE...8-1&keywords=cooking+pellets&pi=AC_SY200_QL40


----------



## pbuck

Was checking out the cookinpellets.com website and the 4 probe wifi thermometer caught my eye. Lol! Only $199 lol!


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> Was checking out the cookinpellets.com website and the 4 probe wifi thermometer caught my eye. Lol! Only $199 lol!


yeah...I had seen that one a while ago, about the same time I reached out here asking if anyone had single monitor with multiple probes. As nice as that would be, it's not $200 nice, that's a lot of ribs!

Joe


----------



## ruffme

70/30 venison pork in 21mm collagen casing.
Will smoke with cherry tomorrow to an IT of 156.

They are mildly spicey. The mrs. Said the last batch of Habenaro was too hot!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck! Do you season them yourself or use a commercial kit?

Joe


----------



## ruffme

Still learning so went commercial. PS seasonings out of WI.

there Habenaro maple is outstanding if you like some heat!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Cool I might look them up, always interested in new products. I have had had good luck with LEMs products....I doctor them up a bit for desired effect, but the kits are nice....everything you need is at your finger tips.

Joe


----------



## ruffme

Yes, the thing that worries me about spicing myself is buying a bunch of seasonings and then not using them fast enough before they get old. So I've been sticking to the premix for now.

12-Ringer, what is your fav LEM mix?


----------



## pbuck

I did snack sticks couple weeks ago. Delicious!!! Got my mix from askthemeatman.com they got rave reviews from all who tried them.


----------



## adr1601

redruff said:


> Yes, the thing that worries me about spicing myself is buying a bunch of seasonings and then not using them fast enough before they get old. So I've been sticking to the premix for now.
> 
> 12-Ringer, what is your fav LEM mix?


I was making all my own mixes for awhile and finally realized I was better off buying premix when I can. I do still mix my own hot dog and Keilbasa seasoning.


----------



## 12-Ringer

redruff said:


> Yes, the thing that worries me about spicing myself is buying a bunch of seasonings and then not using them fast enough before they get old. So I've been sticking to the premix for now.
> 
> 12-Ringer, what is your fav LEM mix?


Their Summer Sausage is great. .... add 1 cup of brown sugar to it for a sweeter sausage...family loves it...

Joe


----------



## ruffme

Just pulled at IT of 151. 9 hour smoke in cherry.

Then will be great tomorrow when the casing has just the right snap.


----------



## adr1601

redruff said:


> Just pulled at IT of 151. 9 hour smoke in cherry.
> 
> Then will be great tomorrow when the casing has just the right snap.


That looks amazing!


----------



## ruffme

adr1601 said:


> That looks amazing!


They got too dark,should have cut the smoke after a couple hours. I'm hoping they ligthen up some after they sit 24hrs and take back in some moisture.


----------



## Stangbeater

It was only at 200-220 was fighting the outside temp of around 20.


----------



## jager69

Do any of you place your food in a foil pan inside an electric smoker? I just bought a Masterbuilt and the manual says not to use a foil pan, but I have been seeing several recipes that have the food in a foil pan.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I have never put the food directly in a pan, but have used pans underneath to capture renderings,,,

Joe


----------



## pbuck

http://www.smoking-meat.com/february-2008-creative-smoking-foil-pans


----------



## hockeyman474

My smoke from Saturday: brats, burgers and homemade mac. Results: delicious.
215 for an hour and a half. Internal temp of 165.


----------



## Quikhonda

Tagged for this summer.


----------



## 12-Ringer

hockeyman474 said:


> My smoke from Saturday: brats, burgers and homemade mac. Results: delicious.
> 215 for an hour and a half. Internal temp of 165.
> View attachment 2191429


mmmmmm....

Joe


----------



## ohiobucks

Put my Pellet Pro to work the last three days here in central Ohio. Only pic I managed to take was on Friday, my family really likes take and bake pizza in the smoker.



Put chicken quarters on Saturday, they turned out great. 325 for about 2 hours was just about perfect.
Did a pork shoulder all day yesterday. Started around noon, took it off around 9pm. Shredded and stored for dinner tonight. Of course I had to have a small plate of it before bed last night...


----------



## 12-Ringer

ohiobucks said:


> Put my Pellet Pro to work the last three days here in central Ohio. Only pic I managed to take was on Friday, my family really likes take and bake pizza in the smoker.
> 
> 
> 
> Put chicken quarters on Saturday, they turned out great. 325 for about 2 hours was just about perfect.
> Did a pork shoulder all day yesterday. Started around noon, took it off around 9pm. Shredded and stored for dinner tonight. Of course I had to have a small plate of it before bed last night...


Nice - more and more folks getting their pizzas done this way - the secret is out I guess.....

Joe


----------



## ruffme

meat crack. BBQ snack stick with cayenne pepper and black pepper added for a little heat


----------



## 12-Ringer

redruff said:


> meat crack. BBQ snack stick with cayenne pepper and black pepper added for a little heat


Awe man...that looks good - how much to ship a stick to SE PA?:darkbeer:

Joe


----------



## hockeyman474

^^^Looks delicious! How long did those take?


----------



## ruffme

hockeyman474 said:


> ^^^Looks delicious! How long did those take?


1 hour at 125 to dry
3 hours in apple at 165
2 hours at 185 to get to internal temp. of 150.
total 6 hours in the smoker


----------



## hockeyman474

redruff said:


> 1 hour at 125 to dry
> 3 hours in apple at 165
> 2 hours at 185 to get to internal temp. of 150.
> total 6 hours in the smoker


That's not bad at all. I may need to look into this more!


----------



## ruffme

hockeyman474 said:


> That's not bad at all. I may need to look into this more!


That doesn't include grinding or stuffing time! But that goes pretty quick with the right tools.
But you get SOO much better quality, you can have about flavor you want...not dictated by the butcher shop and its a whole lot cheaper!
I was spending hundreds every year having someone do the work for me! AND ITS FUN!


----------



## Quikhonda

last year was my first attempt at smoking. I wanted to do pulled pork. I have a charcoal smoker 2 tier. While the pork tasted great wasent exactly the texture wise for pulled pork. Anybody here have a good recipie for pulled pork including seasonings and using the smoker to do it? I have a couple of shoulders on deep freeze ready.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Quikhonda said:


> last year was my first attempt at smoking. I wanted to do pulled pork. I have a charcoal smoker 2 tier. While the pork tasted great wasent exactly the texture wise for pulled pork. Anybody here have a good recipie for pulled pork including seasonings and using the smoker to do it? I have a couple of shoulders on deep freeze ready.


Lots of different ways to do it – but a few basic/simple tips that are good know matter how you choose to add your own flare…
You want to have your piece of meat thawed all the way through and close to room temperature before it hits the smoke. It is best that your rub/seasoning is applied to the meat 24-hours before the smoke. Some folks brine and/or even inject their meat, I do not if I am going for a pull. 

Some favorite seasonings of mine include….yellow mustard + Open Seasons Kansas City Rub; Catalina Salad Dressing + Open Seasons Mountain Man Bourbon Rub; Country French Dressing + Open Seasons Roasted Garlic and Beer Rub…..even adding the rubs WITHOUT the mustard and dressings is certainly a popular way to go….a lot depends on what type of bark you want and how much attention you want to pay to the meat during the smoking process…my personal concoction and FAN FAVORITE…one cup of Spiced Rum, 3/4 Cup Dark Brown Sugar, three tablespoons Old Bay, 1 tablespoon of garlic power….mix it together to paste consistency, rub, wrap, refrigerate for 24-hours, add the apple juice/rum in the pan with Pecan smoke…..

No matter what your flavoring of choice it is a good idea to get your meat covered, wrapped in saran, and in the fridge at least 24 hours prior to your smoke.

On the day of the smoke, I take the meat out of the fridge, unwrap and let it rest on the counter. Once on the counter I head out to prepare the smoker. I prefer a hearty wood for a pull, hickory is usually the preferred choice, but have been known to go with Pecan and even Cherry on occasion. You want the smoker to be maintaining a temp somewhere between 225-240 degrees BEFORE the meat gets in the smoker. If you are not planning to pay much attention to the meat, I would suggest you add a water pan – I do prefer a mix of apple juice and spiced rum in the pan – this combo is deadly whether in a pan or in a spray bottle. If you go with a bottle you will want to spray the meat down every hour once the internal temp of the meat reaches 140….some others may start the spraying process earlier in the smoke, but I do not like interrupting the initial smoking process. The first few hours of the smoke is typically the most important. If you go with the pan, you don’t open the smoker and interrupt the smoking process at all. All sorts of options here – cherry Dr. Pepper works REALLY well too and on ribs (awe…man….but I digress)…

Depending on the type of smoker you may want to position your meat differently. If your smoker generates heat from the bottom, you should consider placing your meat in the smoker with the fat side down to help protect the meat. If you have an indirect or side charged system, I actually prefer the fat side UP so that the rendering process has a more direct impact on entire cut. 

The bottom line on a pull is that you want internal temps of 200 (or so 195-205) before you think about doing anything. When in reaches that point it is time for the meat to rest – resting the meat is very easy, VERY important, and typically the step that most skip for some reason??? When your meat reaches that magic 200 degree temp, wrap in heavy foil, or double wrap in standard foil, put it in a small cooler and stuff the open space with towels. At this point I like to let it rest for about 90-minutes (you could easily get away with 45-60 if you really need to rush). Again this is very easy as you don’t have to do anything, VERY important for a good, thorough, quality pull, and for some reason the most often by-passed step. I get it, you are likely 10+ hours into the process at this point and anxious to get the goods, TRUST ME, IT IS BETTER if you wait – I am starting think it was Smoker who coined the phrase patience is a virtue. To help pass the time, clean the smoker, prepare pulling pan, as well as, any subsequent sauces or seasons – 90-minutes sounds long, but it passes quickly when you are doing something.

Once the meat is done resting it is time to pull…I use Bear Claws because I got sick of burning my fingers and/or creating mush with forks. Anyway you choose to do it is fine, you will likely be surprised at how easy the fat pulls off and away from the rest of the meat. I prefer to leave the bark mixed in throughout the pull, but many others separate the bark out, choice is yours.

The most confusing part of a pull smoke is likely understanding and handling “The Stall” properly. There will come a point when the meat temps simply stop rising. It is usually at this point where most folks make the devastating mistake of turning up the heat – DO NOT DO THIS!!! When the meat “stalls”, it is transferring the heat throughout the cut and tearing down the fibers of the cut, thus tenderizing the meat. Turning up the heat does NOT advance this process, it simply dries the cut and many are left with tough, dry cuts of meat. Instead, be patient and monitor your smoker, be sure temps are maintaining 225-240. This is a good time to check/refill your pan and or get some spray on the cut. 

In most cases the stall can last 45-75 minutes, but there are so many factors that contribute to it, it is really difficult to predict, but important NOT TO PANIC. I have personally noticed, that regardless of the size of cut or type of smoker, shoulders and butts tend to stall somewhere between 165-185 degrees. Once again there are so many contributing factors that is hard to say to folks expect it at this time, but that is what I have noticed. I have also noticed, generally speaking, that many of the shoulders/butts tend to run at about 1.5-2 hours per pound if I am maintaining a solid 230 through the smoke; thus a 6lb bone in shoulder should run somewhere around 9-12 hours. Again, so many factors influence the times, which accentuates the importance of a good meat thermometer.

A pulled pork smoke really is one of the easiest dishes to get done IF you understand a few things. I am sure others have their own versions and hopefully they will share as I always like learning things myself. I hope what I shared was helpful and in the very least gave you a few things to think about.

Good luck!
Joe


----------



## Quikhonda

Hey man thanks for the info. I subscribed to the thread so i can come back for this and the breakfast roll recipe i saw on here.


----------



## adr1601

12 Ringer has it pretty well nailed down. I cook my butts to 195 and rest for 45 minutes wrapped in foil and in a towel. For me it seemed an IT of 200 I would get some meat that was over cooked.


----------



## ruffme

I do 195 as well. You know its right when the bone slides out.
The best thing you can do to improve your smokes it to rest the meat as 12-Ringer describes. Wrapped in foil, put in a cooler with towels, I've rested meat for 4-5 hours.


----------



## White Wizzard

SUB! SUB! SUB! **** I'm starving!!!!!


----------



## nhns4

Well now that my vaction is over  its a backstrap kind of night.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks DELICIOUS!!!

Joe


----------



## Midlife Crisis

redruff said:


> meat crack. BBQ snack stick with cayenne pepper and black pepper added for a little heat


How long will those sticks keep and how do you store them?


----------



## nhns4

12-Ringer said:


> Looks DELICIOUS!!!
> 
> Joe


They were awesome


----------



## nhns4

Threw some venisom burgers on afterward also. Precooked some bacon. Chopped it up and put it with the ground. Came out awesome.


----------



## ruffme

Midlife Crisis said:


> How long will those sticks keep and how do you store them?


They are cured so they keep really well. I would have no problem eating them after two weeks in the fridge.
But what I do is cut them up into 5-6 inch lengths, throw 6 or so in a vac seal bag and vac seal them. Then I freeze them.

But if you can keep them around for more than two weeks you are doing great! Everybody wants some and they get eaten and handed out pretty quick.
A couple neighbors even drop by to get some when they smell the smoker going!


----------



## ksgobbler

Waterfowl snack sticks

Before









After


----------



## algdog

jager69 said:


> Do any of you place your food in a foil pan inside an electric smoker? I just bought a Masterbuilt and the manual says not to use a foil pan, but I have been seeing several recipes that have the food in a foil pan.


I use a foil pan in my cookshack electric smoker when I do boston butts, I start out with a butt that is injected and rubbed in the fridge for a day
then put it in the smoker at 6pm at 160 degrees , at 6am I take it out and put the butt in a foil pan and cover it with tin foil
put the temp at 180 and let it cook in the foil pan till 6 pm at night, then take it out and eat. works great


----------



## pbuck

Did some teriyaki and brown sugar glazed salmon on the egg tonight. Seared it on the cast grid for a few seconds at 600 then choked it down to 300 and added some apple chunks. Finished in smoke skin down to 145 IT. Perfect!! Love my Thermapen .


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> Did some teriyaki and brown sugar glazed salmon on the egg tonight. Seared it on the cast grid for a few seconds at 600 then choked it down to 300 and added some apple chunks. Finished in smoke skin down to 145 IT. Perfect!! Love my Thermapen .
> 
> View attachment 2203840
> 
> 
> View attachment 2203841


Wow - that looks great!

Joe


----------



## shimmon83

no pics, but Easter Saturday cookout was awesome. We smoked 6 racks of ribs for 5 hours over hickory at 220 with some famous dave's steak and burger rubbed on 1/2 of them and sweet baby rays original on the other half. took ribs off the smoker after 5 hours, they were up to 140ish internal temp. then squirt butter and honey on the ribs, wrapped in foil and onto the grill at 300 for another 30-40 minutes until they reached 155-160. pulled them off and let them sit in the oven (off) for 10 minutes (longest 10 minutes of my life). then cut into 3 and 2 bones increments.

man were they killer...


----------



## lovetohunt93

My brother and I did some pork, a fatty, and some jalapeno poppers last weekend. Gonna do some more pork and some chicken drumsticks tomorrow. 

How do you guys usually do chicken? I have these 12 chicken drumsticks and not entirely sure what to do as I have never smoked any before. Just looking for something simple that tastes good. 

Pork is going on early in the morning. Should be a great dinner. :darkbeer:


----------



## Midlife Crisis

redruff said:


> They are cured so they keep really well. I would have no problem eating them after two weeks in the fridge.
> But what I do is cut them up into 5-6 inch lengths, throw 6 or so in a vac seal bag and vac seal them. Then I freeze them.
> 
> But if you can keep them around for more than two weeks you are doing great! Everybody wants some and they get eaten and handed out pretty quick.
> A couple neighbors even drop by to get some when they smell the smoker going!


Thanks. Next time I drive through the Midwest and smell a smoker going.... :wink:


----------



## Midlife Crisis

Got my smoker and all the add-ons. Built a stand for it out of remnants from my off-kitchen deck. Seasoned it today and hope to light up over the weekend for a nice relaxing time! I am gonna have to go back through this thread post by post for recipes and suggestions. This is gonna be FUN -- thanks!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Midlife Crisis said:


> Got my smoker and all the add-ons. Built a stand for it out of remnants from my off-kitchen deck. Seasoned it today and hope to light up over the weekend for a nice relaxing time! I am gonna have to go back through this thread post by post for recipes and suggestions. This is gonna be FUN -- thanks!!


Welcome to the addiction my friend...you are going to love that set-up. My only recommendation...invest in a digital thermometer. I have noticed the one with the smoker reads a little on the light side.

Good luck, post your results.

Joe


----------



## g_c_c_23

Hey guys, been away for awhile. Back when I would post things on here about smoking I would always get the "don't you know there is a cooking forum?". Glad to see it has changed around here!!! 

I just finished up a build on a new rig last weekend here is a link 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/183792/reverse-flow-whirlpool#post_1346914

I should be able to get 15 Butts on there, not that I'll ever need to but it the thought process that is te most important. 
On Saturday doing up a beef and venison fattie and on Sunday it's a 12lb picnic roast for pulled sandwiches!! I'll get pics up for some Q-view


----------



## JHENS87

I have to buy a new thermometer. Mine's reading about 20 degrees cold. Have 10lb of bacon curing in the fridge to smoke next week


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good grief...that is a monster....good luck with the heat issue. Maybe pellets or wood as opposed to charcoal will help...or even better a combo...a few charcoal bricks and some wood chunks??

Are you sure your guage was accurate? Just a thought.

Joe


----------



## g_c_c_23

I threaded both of my electric probes in to the cook chamber and both were way hotter than I was expecting. My original plan was to run some lump charcoal and oak/maple for flavor. May just need to run a really small fire at keep an eye on it more than I was hoping. If that's the case it fine as I just enjoy the process of the cook. I would love to compete when I get older and my kids are not around anymore to keep me on my toes.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck...hope it works out for you...

Joe


----------



## RobbyE

I discovered this thread two days ago and I have now read the entire thing. I am to say the least inspired. Thanks much to the contributors. 

One of the best tools I've added recently is the igrill mini ($40 at Lowe's). It's a bluetooth meat thermometer that works with your Iphone. I can sit on the couch watching the Masters this Sunday and monitor my meat temp.

I have a bunch of pheasants is the freezer that I was contemplating doing something with. Anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## nhns4

Been thinking of adding this to my arsenal. So i have a set it and forget smoker to go along with my Akorn. Anyone have or has had one of these in the past?


----------



## 12-Ringer

RobbyE said:


> I discovered this thread two days ago and I have now read the entire thing. I am to say the least inspired. Thanks much to the contributors.
> 
> One of the best tools I've added recently is the igrill mini ($40 at Lowe's). It's a bluetooth meat thermometer that works with your Iphone. I can sit on the couch watching the Masters this Sunday and monitor my meat temp.
> 
> I have a bunch of pheasants is the freezer that I was contemplating doing something with. Anybody have any suggestions?


Pheasant is a fan-favorite -

breasts (skin on or off, bones in or out, doesn't matter) = thaw to room temp, soak overnight in a brine...this is what I use....
1/4 cup Koser salt
1/4 cup dark brown sugar
1/2 cup Bourbon
1 cup Apple juice
3 tblspoons "heat" - (I like Old Bay because of the blend)
(you can leave out the bourbon and add extra apple juice)
2 tbspoons garlic powder
2 tbspoons garlic powder

After a good 12-20 hour soak, take the breasts out of the brine and rinse with cool water - season to taste - I prefer a "pastier" version of the brine *MINUS* the salt. Once the breasts are seasoned I will add a few sprigs of Thyme and wrap in bacon - if the breasts are skinless I will use a thicker cut. If the breasts have the skin on, when seasoning work the seasoning UNDER the skin and use a thinner or more "regular" cut of bacon...I tie the bacon around as opposed to using toothpicks or skewers.

Once they are seasoned and wrapped, let them rest and get your smoker going. 
You want the heat around 250 degrees when the breasts go in and throughout the smoke.
You should shoot for a finished temp of 165 degree, which typically occurs somewhere around the 2-hour mark depending on a host of factors
I prefer a blend of Pecan, Apple, and Peach woods for the smoke
I will use a water pan with straight apple juice for the smoke, usually one cup is plenty.
This is a good recipe for upland game birds, as well as, chicken and turkey...

Don't toss the wings, legs, thighs - it is a crime ....a quick recipe that really wows em.....
1 cup of garlic infused olive oil
1/4 cup dark brown sugar
3 tablspoons of Old Bay
toss the wings, thighs and legs in the mixture coating heavily
remove from mixture placed in sealed ziplock bag in the frig (if the skin is on the meat, the longer it sets 24-36 hours) the better, if the skin is off, 8-12 hours is plenty
once again get the smoker to 250 with a hearty smoke - Pecan, Hickory, Mesquite are all nice - fire them until you are getting internal temps of 165
I usually use a water pan with apple or cranberry juice and apple cider vinegar - 2/3 juice, 1/3 vinegar....
time is dependent on a host of factors....
again good for upland game birds, as well as, turkey and chicken - I tweak a few things for water fowl.

Hope this helps - if you try it, share your impressions and PICS:darkbeer:

Joe


----------



## RobbyE

Thanks Joe. I'm going to try some birds on Sunday. I'll start prepping tomorrow.


----------



## 12-Ringer

RobbyE said:


> Thanks Joe. I'm going to try some birds on Sunday. I'll start prepping tomorrow.


Cool...I'll be doing an 8lb butt - cherry Dr. Pepper pull for Sunday. It will likely go in the smoker around 9-10 o'clock tomorrow night to be ready in time for the festivities Sunday afternoon. My wireless thermometer will be right next to my alarm clock overnight, almost as addicting as bowhunting .

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Wife told me we'll be expecting a few more folks on Sunday than I had first thought so I bagged the butt and picked up a 14lb shoulder.

Trimmed it up...









Like I mentioned above going with a Cherry Dr. Pepper "sweet heat" rub....

























Basically I went with a full cup of dark brown sugar, 3 tablespoons of Old Bay, 3 tablespoons of Open Season's Beer and Garlic season, and 3 tablespoons of mesquite BBQ rub. I added the Dr. Pepper until I got just a little beyond the consistency of toothpaste.

I then coated and wrapped....it's now in the fridge waiting to hit the smoke sometime tomorrow afternoon and will smoke overnight tomorrow to be ready for the crowd on Sunday.


















I will go with a hickory, cherry, apple blend with the smoke. I'll update when things get interesting.

Joe


----------



## DrenalinHntr

Oh sweet baby that looks good. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## pbuck

Lookin good, Joe! I'll be doing a butt maybe two next Friday.


----------



## Carbon missile

anyone looking for an electric smoker should at least takes a look at smokin-it.com. I bought one a couple years ago and they are built tough. for the money they are tough to beat.


----------



## g_c_c_23

Just rolled my first fatty having troubles loading files on AT but got them on here... My name on SMF is LmLabs

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/69108/enter-fattie-throwdown/160#post_1348127


----------



## nhns4

Carbon missile said:


> anyone looking for an electric smoker should at least takes a look at smokin-it.com. I bought one a couple years ago and they are built tough. for the money they are tough to beat.


Looks very similar to the smokin tex. Ill have to do some research.


----------



## 12-Ringer

It's in...disconnected the AMNPS for this one and going straight chips. 

Switched the blend a little to Pecan, Apple, Peach for the first 90-minutes....then dumped for Hickory, Apple blend for the rest.

When I took it out of the fridge I simply unwrapped it, rub with a blend of brown sugar, Old Bay and garlic powder. It rested for another 90 - minutes or so on the counter before hitting the smoke.

Will likely come off around 7am....


















Bear Claws are ready...

Joe


----------



## nhns4

Carbon missile said:


> anyone looking for an electric smoker should at least takes a look at smokin-it.com. I bought one a couple years ago and they are built tough. for the money they are tough to beat.


Thanka for this. Side by side with the smokin tex i was looking to get this is a better unit. 4 wheels. More amps. Little bigger and better price. Dual latch doors. This will be my set it and forget it rig.


----------



## Carbon missile

nhns4 said:


> Thanka for this. Side by side with the smokin tex i was looking to get this is a better unit. 4 wheels. More amps. Little bigger and better price. Dual latch doors. This will be my set it and forget it rig.


Everything is stainless down to the screws and has 1 inch insulated stainless steel walls. Built like a tank and should last many many years. For the money it's the best electric smoker I have found. I leave mine outside all year and it is still perfect. Only thing that can go out is the heating coil and it can be easily replaced.


----------



## Carbon missile

Rib hangers are the only extra that I purchased but definitely not necessary unless your smoking for a large group


----------



## ksgobbler

Pork loin going on the smoker tomorrow while we go look for morel mushrooms.


----------



## pbuck

Wake up, Joe!!! You're butt's hot! Lol!


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> Wake up, Joe!!! You're butt's hot! Lol!


Still got a way to go.....










I just refreshed the pan with Cherry Dr. Pepper and added new Apple chips to finish it of...










Joe


----------



## Midlife Crisis

Well, I broke in the smoker last night. Decided to do something easy to start with: Beer Can Chicken. I made a rub:
1 T fresh ground black pepper
1 T salt (this was a little heavy for my taste - might cut it to 2 t next time)
1 t garlic flakes
1 t cayenne pepper
1/2 t dried rosemary leaves
1/2 t dried thyme leaves

Smoked with a 50/50 mix of apple and pecan pellets.

The Maverick temperature probe I bought at Home Depot worked fine right out of the packaging (took the temperature of my fingers). I turned it off, but when I turned it back on to put it into the chicken after it was in the smoker for a couple hours it would not work - I just got a flashing probe sign sort of like it did not see the probe. I had not washed it or anything. Programmed it fine, but continued to get a flashing probe sign and no probe temperature. So back it goes. I made do with my Farberware probe, which can be bought at half the cost, and has worked fine for me for years. An Ivation dual probe is probably in my future (although I read bad reviews on Ivation as well as Maverick).

After about 3 hrs on the grill at 230 we bumped it to 275 to get some crispy skin. It took about 3:45 total cook time. My wife and I both rated it "9" on a 10 point scale. Hope to get to something fancier next weekend!


----------



## pbuck

Midlife Crisis said:


> Well, I broke in the smoker last night. Decided to do something easy to start with: Beer Can Chicken. I made a rub:
> 1 T fresh ground black pepper
> 1 T salt (this was a little heavy for my taste - might cut it to 2 t next time)
> 1 t garlic flakes
> 1 t cayenne pepper
> 1/2 t dried rosemary leaves
> 1/2 t dried thyme leaves
> 
> Smoked with a 50/50 mix of apple and pecan pellets.
> 
> The Maverick temperature probe I bought at Home Depot worked fine right out of the packaging (took the temperature of my fingers). I turned it off, but when I turned it back on to put it into the chicken after it was in the smoker for a couple hours it would not work - I just got a flashing probe sign sort of like it did not see the probe. I had not washed it or anything. Programmed it fine, but continued to get a flashing probe sign and no probe temperature. So back it goes. I made do with my Farberware probe, which can be bought at half the cost, and has worked fine for me for years. An Ivation dual probe is probably in my future (although I read bad reviews on Ivation as well as Maverick).
> 
> After about 3 hrs on the grill at 230 we bumped it to 275 to get some crispy skin. It took about 3:45 total cook time. My wife and I both rated it "9" on a 10 point scale. Hope to get to something fancier next weekend!


Looks good!

Make sure your probe is plugged in good. Like twist it around a little in the socket if you haven't tried already.

My iVation works great.


----------



## Midlife Crisis

pbuck said:


> Looks good!
> 
> Make sure your probe is plugged in good. Like twist it around a little in the socket if you haven't tried already.
> 
> My iVation works great.


Yeah, I did - plugged it in and took it out several times, twisted, etc. Pulled the batteries and let sit for minutes, etc. Bum unit for sure. Made in China, like they all are - Farberware included. I will certainly give the iVation remote dual a try.


----------



## Billy H

I guess Ill add a little more traditional smoke on here. This is how we do it at our place. No doubt its an all day commitment depending on what your doing because you need to babysit the temps. But well worth it in the end. Unfortunately I forgot to take a pic of the final result.










Just a stick of wood at a time. Today I used hickory chunks and red oak.









Smothered this ham in our own homemade peach jelly 









Final result was lip smackin good, you'll have to take my word for that. I'll try to remember to do more pics next time I fire up.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Midlife Crisis said:


> Well, I broke in the smoker last night. Decided to do something easy to start with: Beer Can Chicken. I made a rub:
> 1 T fresh ground black pepper
> 1 T salt (this was a little heavy for my taste - might cut it to 2 t next time)
> 1 t garlic flakes
> 1 t cayenne pepper
> 1/2 t dried rosemary leaves
> 1/2 t dried thyme leaves
> 
> Smoked with a 50/50 mix of apple and pecan pellets.
> 
> The Maverick temperature probe I bought at Home Depot worked fine right out of the packaging (took the temperature of my fingers). I turned it off, but when I turned it back on to put it into the chicken after it was in the smoker for a couple hours it would not work - I just got a flashing probe sign sort of like it did not see the probe. I had not washed it or anything. Programmed it fine, but continued to get a flashing probe sign and no probe temperature. So back it goes. I made do with my Farberware probe, which can be bought at half the cost, and has worked fine for me for years. An Ivation dual probe is probably in my future (although I read bad reviews on Ivation as well as Maverick).
> 
> After about 3 hrs on the grill at 230 we bumped it to 275 to get some crispy skin. It took about 3:45 total cook time. My wife and I both rated it "9" on a 10 point scale. Hope to get to something fancier next weekend!


Looking good...

Joe


----------



## nicko

The last whole chicken I did on the egg, I did it a little differently. Instead of leaving the skin on, I took it off. I always cut the skin off and throw it away after the bird is cooked and it seems the skin has been keeping the seasoning that I put on the bird from really sinking into the meat. I think it turned out well and it kept the seasoning right on the meat and helped it flavor the bird better.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Driving me crazy......pushing 17-hours










Whole neighborhood smells like Famous Daves. Neighbors all peeking over the fences 

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Shh.....it's resting  


















Trying a new alternative to the fried pickle....going with an Angry Pickle....









Custom Texas Ranch beans in the smoker now....

Gonna be a good afternoon  

Joe


----------



## pbuck

Dang it man!!!! 

Ooooops (whispers) sorry.


----------



## pbuck

Started a variation of nhns4's pepperoncini stuffed bacon wrapped backstrap. 

Cored out some pepperoncinis and stuffed them with cream cheese. 









Then pounded out some backstrap slices a little. 









Wrapped the pepper with the backstrap then wrapped it all up in bacon. Added some Tony's to 1/2. 

















Have the egg heating up and gonna throw in a couple hickory chunks to get a little smoke on em.


----------



## pbuck

Smoked em for bout 1/2 hour. 









Then let the coals heat up good and grilled em till done. 









Dang tasty!!


----------



## nhns4

Heck yeah. Looks awesome.


----------



## hockeyman474

That looks super delicious! ^^^


----------



## pbuck

The ones with the Tony Chacheres were the best. I'll be making these again for sure. VERY TASTY!!


----------



## nhns4

pbuck said:


> The ones with the Tony Chacheres were the best. I'll be making these again for sure. VERY TASTY!!


I put Tonys on everything.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nhns4 said:


> I put Tonys on everything.


Yep a great seasoning and not as much salt as many others...stuff is amazing on Flounder fillets...

Joe


----------



## pbuck

C'mon Joe. Tell us how the shoulder went. And the angry pickles. 

I'm doing a butt this Friday and so far I've been asked twice if I'm making deep fried pickles. They don't care about the hours invested in doing the meat. They just want the pickles. Lol!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> C'mon Joe. Tell us how the shoulder went. And the angry pickles.
> 
> I'm doing a butt this Friday and so far I've been asked twice if I'm making deep fried pickles. They don't care about the hours invested in doing the meat. They just want the pickles. Lol!!


I would have loved to some pics of the finished, but here is why that isn't possible, the shoulder went in around 6:30PM on Sat and came off with an IT of 195 degrees at 12:15PM on Sunday. Got it wrapped and resting quickly and by the time I finished cleaning the grate, pan, and drip tray guests started arriving. I was able to put them off until 1:30 but that was as long as I could hold them off. I took the shoulder out of the cooler and unwrapped it, the entire house was full of the aroma - it was like a pack of hyenas behind me....the best part was when I attempted to lift the shoulder by the bone, the meat simply fell away...a slight shake and it the bone was as clean as if a Yote had gotten a hold of it. Some of the bark was a little too done, but the Bear Paws made quick work of the rest and the guests made quick work of the pull. Let's just say, what little was left didn't stay in my house, there were plenty of Ziploc bags heading out the door....:mg:

As for the pickles - lets just say I found a permanent replacement for fried pickles. These things are amazing and the perfect topping for a good pulled pork sandwich. 

I will admit, it is a lot of fun updating the thread and sharing the bounty with others. A nice tip I've learned, for those you have children our spouses who don't like "heat". soak you pepeprchinis and jalepeno's in buttermilk overnight. You still get the good flavor and some heat, but not a lot. Those loin and shrimp wraps looked too good not to try myself, but I knew the heat would be too much for the wife and kids. The buttermilk was the trick, even my 9-year old daughter ate the loin.

I did mine a lot like yours, except I stuffed the pepperchini with a blend of asiago, sharp chedder, and crab meat....pounded out venison tenderloin, once thin I sliced it into strips that were wide enough to cover the pepper, wrapped the pepper with loin, wrapped the loin with the bacon. I started them in a pan on the stove...as soon as they hit the pan, I went out back and fired up the smoker to 225 degrees with mesquite blend chips....went back inside and turned them a few times until I was getting a little of the grease coming off of the bacon on all of the pieces, I guess all told maybe about 5-mnutes or so...once that was happening they went from the pan to the smoke until they hit 140 - I used three different probes in three different pieces - IT DOES NOT TAKE LONG because the loin was pounded pretty thin....tasted GREAT.

I know the method mentioned above is almost opposite of what you might read on SmokingMeat and other forums, but I have found that by getting the bacon started and moving it from the pan to the smoke, the smoke flavor integrates MUCH better with the product. I have tried it the other way from the smoke and finishing in a pan or on the grill and it could be me, but I feel as though some of that flavor is cooked away...

Anyway, I drifted a bit off topic....

The pork shoulder was AWESOME, anyone looking for a tasty supplement should give Dave's Angry Pickles a serious look (or more appropriately - TASTE). 
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...s&rh=i:aps,k:famous+dave's+spicy+pickle+chips

Weather's looking good, might keep the MES pumping a lot.....

Joe


----------



## BiggA

Looking at all these post has sold me on buying a smoker! As soon as my spring business season slows (weed spraying) I'm pulling the trigger. Everything posted looks amazing!


----------



## 12-Ringer

BiggA said:


> Looking at all these post has sold me on buying a smoker! As soon as my spring business season slows (weed spraying) I'm pulling the trigger. Everything posted looks amazing!


You won't regret it...

Joe


----------



## SwampDog32

Looks like an Oklahoma Joe's Smoker?

Anyone have a Yoder smoker?











Just a stick of wood at a time. Today I used hickory chunks and red oak.


----------



## Billy H

Yep thats an Oklahoma Joe. I wore an old home built out after 10 years of hard use and replaced it with this one a couple years ago. Has not been a bad unit. I'll be sure to post some cooks I do this year.


----------



## SwampDog32

Billy,

Is it an older Smoker? If not you might want to watch a few YT video's on modifications that "Char Broil" skipped on now they own Oklahoma Joe brand.

I'm getting an eight year old O/J from a co-worker as soon as he purchases his BGE.


----------



## Billy H

SwampDog32 said:


> Billy,
> 
> Is it an older Smoker? If not you might want to watch a few YT video's on modifications that "Char Broil" skipped on now they own Oklahoma Joe brand.
> 
> I'm getting an eight year old O/J from a co-worker as soon as he purchases his BGE.


I have seen some of the mods guys make on their OJ offsets as well as the charbroils. Might go all frankinstien on it this summer or maybe fab up a whole nother unit. 

Good luck with yours.


----------



## JHENS87

Freshly cured/smoked bacon. Ignore the mess


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks awesome JHen - have always wanted to try my hand at bacon - care to share your process?

Joe


----------



## JHENS87

I've only ever tried it doing it this way. A friend sent me the link a few years ago. makes me hate store bought now

http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?542-Maple-Cured-Bacon


----------



## pbuck

Looks great!! I will have to try that one day. 

9# butt going on the BGE at 5am tomorrow.


----------



## JHENS87

it turns into a really sweet bacon. I didn't have any hickory this time so it got cherry, so who knows what it will taste like. Also swapped out maple syrup(since its outrageous expensive right now) for some apricot and prickly pear syrup to try out. Will give taste test tomorrow


----------



## Wldcat10

Wow that looks amazing!


----------



## pbuck

Dang you know you like your bbq when you're up at 4:15 am to put a butt on. Yaaaaaawwwwwn


----------



## pbuck

It's in! Looking for finish around 6ish. Dinner at 8. 

Have the BGE on full life support. BBQ Guru DigiQ AND the ready check. Cooking at 235 deg. with pecan wood chunks for smoke. 

Once I get the DigiQ dialed I should barely have to touch anything the rest of the day. Maybe a couple small adjustments to the daisy wheel. That's it. I'm going back to bed. Lol! 

















Sittin right at 235. The Maverick probe is in a different spot. It's reading a lil hotter. All three are pretty close. 

















I know, that's not REAL smoking butt I can't sit here all day and babysit.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Love the life support reference...all of the wires bring that trauma look to the egg....can't wait for the updates....:darkbeer:

Joe


----------



## PSU Joe

That bacon looks awesome. Always wanted to do that. Thanks for the link. Did three pizzas on the BGE last night and gasket burned through again. Have another so need to get her back up and running asap. This is my third nomex gasket in two years. Anyone use the rutland gasket?


----------



## THE ELKMAN

I'm sure that is tasty, but your going to have a heart attack when your 40!



12-Ringer said:


> the chubbies are done.....keep in mind these were pretty basic - the bacon wrapped sausage with a touch of BBQ sauce inside along wtih a slice of pepperjack.....not nearly as in depth as the fattie....but a great teaser none-the-less
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the sweet bologna that came out last night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been trying for some time to replicate the amazing 1889 bologna that is available at Weavers of Wellsville - if you like sweet bologna you've got to trya stick of this stuff....so far my own recipes are not quite there yet, just like hunting - trying is where the fun's at:wink:
> 
> 
> Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

THE ELKMAN said:


> I'm sure that is tasty, but your going to have a heart attack when your 40!


42 now and going strong :wink:

Joe


----------



## pbuck

6 hrs in. Temp still at 235. DigiQ right in the sweet spot. All three thermometers are within 5 deg now. 

















Meat..


----------



## pbuck

Going to be about perfect timing. Come out at 7ish and rest for an hour. Dinners at 8.


----------



## pbuck




----------



## 12-Ringer

Wow.....looks awesome

Joe


----------



## reylamb

nicko said:


> The last whole chicken I did on the egg, I did it a little differently. Instead of leaving the skin on, I took it off. I always cut the skin off and throw it away after the bird is cooked and it seems the skin has been keeping the seasoning that I put on the bird from really sinking into the meat. I think it turned out well and it kept the seasoning right on the meat and helped it flavor the bird better.


So...here is how to get around that....

I prefer to leave the skin on, it definitely keeps moisture in during the cooking process.

Take your favorite rub/herbs/marinade/whatever you want. For whole chicken I buy rosemary, sage, thyme and basil and chop them fairly fine. Lift the skin and put the herbs under the skin as best as you can. I then take a couple lemons and slice them as thin as I can, and also place them under the skin. Cook whole, or to add more moisture and some flavor, do a beer can chicken and cook the whole chicken upright with a beer can inside the body cavity (remove about 3/4s of the beer just to ensure it heats up enough to evaporate during the cooking process. Once done, then you can remove the skin and trash it, but you keep the moisture and still get the flavor in the meat....


----------



## H20fwler

This thread is straight up food porn!


----------



## JHENS87

Smoked a wild turkey breast and fried up some tiny little morels today. Sorry no pics Pre cutting. I was hungry


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks great...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Western Pineapple turkey on the horizon....stay tuned....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

What is Western Pineapple turkey? Let me share.....

7lb. bone in turkey breast 

Brine 
1/4 cup of Kosher Salt
3/4 cup of Dark Brown Sugar
enough Pineapple juice to cover the breast

Brine in the fridge for 12-24 hours. Out of the brine, rinse well in cool water and let rest to room temp.

Season
3/4 cup Open Season's Mesquite Chipolte rub
1/2 cup Dark Brown Sugar
1/4 cup Tony Chachere's Famous Creole - Original

1lb of thick center-cut bacon - 

mix the dry seasoning together in a bowl until everything is generally the same consistency-don't the sugar clump.



Take the turkey and separate the skin from the meat without detaching it - hard to explain in words, but those who have done it know exactly what I an speaking about. For those who do not, you basically slide your hands between the skin and the meat, without tearing the skin. 

Take the rub and coat the meat generously, the rub should be under the skin and directly on meat. Once thoroughly coated you want to take the bacon and layer it in strips, once again directly on the meat, under the skin. The bacon strips should NOT be on top of each other, but rather side-by-side across the entire breast. Most of the time you have to cut the bacon strips into halves. You will likely have a a few full strips extra and I usually put a few pieces inside the cavity and the rest over top of the skin. Once the bacon is on take any remaining rub and add a enough pineapple juice to make a paste. Coat the outside of the breast with this paste, go right over top of the bacon you put on the outside.



You want your smoker holding 230-250 and in goes the bird. I add 1-cup of pineapple juice to the pan and use a 50/50 blend of mesquite an apple OR Pecan and Peach - both turn out nice. I pull the bird when the internal temp hits 163, wrap in foil, a put in a cooler with towels taking up the space...rest it for an hour or so. When done, I usually scrap the skin....










Probably have about an hour left....

More to come....

Joe


----------



## pbuck

Lookin good, Joe.


----------



## RobbyE

Joe
I killed a Tom last week. Do you recommend a wild turkey for this recipe?


----------



## 12-Ringer

RobbyE said:


> Joe
> I killed a Tom last week. Do you recommend a wild turkey for this recipe?
> View attachment 2214097


OH YEAH!! - did you skin the bird or pluck it?

Congrats on a great bird too!!

Joe


----------



## WildBill37

Recommendation on a smoker that won't break the bank but will still do the job.


----------



## 12-Ringer

WildBill37 said:


> Recommendation on a smoker that won't break the bank but will still do the job.


There are plenty out there, but it is hard to beat the MES 30 or 40 for a beginner. I have ran the gamut from a Stumps RF 3x4, OK Joe', and Bradley Pellet and have now, for a variety of reasons, settled with an MES 30. Everything that you see that I have posted on this thread is from the MES 30. I picked it up on sale at Cabelas for around $140. I do have the AMNPS mailbox mod that I use on long smokes, but it is not needed. The nice thing about the MES system is the electric controls, much easier to get and maintain temps than charcoal, wood and propane for a beginner. Good place to learn and can always upgrade. My dumbarse did it backwards learning on the bigguns and getting smaller. A lot to do with family, kids, and other commitments. Tending to a 3x5 reverse flow smoker is an all day affair and I can get almost the same exact results (obviously with respect to quality not quantity) with the MES and with a 1/4 of the commitment. 

Here is a sample...
http://www.amazon.com/Masterbuilt-20070910-30-Inch-Electric-Controller/dp/B00104WRCY

Just remember the cost doesn't stop with the purchase - you WILL want a good digital quick probe and likely a remote thermometer. The MES 30 and 40 both come with an internal thermometer, so you can get by without any upgrades, but try more than one thing in the smoker at a time and you will find some issues.

I highly recommend the Ivation digital remote thermometer....very accurate, easy to use and you don't have to constantly babysit the smoker....
http://www.amazon.com/Ivation-Range...4940&sr=8-7&keywords=digital+meat+thermometer

And this the instant read that I have - almost a must if you want to do fish/seafood....
http://www.amazon.com/Ultra-Accurat...eywords=instant+read+digital+meat+thermometer

Chips aren't bad....
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...-keywords=smoking chips&sprefix=smoking+c,aps

I don't owns stock in any of the items I have mentioned or Amazon, just sharing my thoughts and experiences. Amazon is the quickest reference.

Good luck.

Joe


----------



## JHENS87

Joe, you cant put up teaser pics of that turkey then not show a finished product

And thanks for the recomendations on thermometers. I have a cheap bradley thermometer thats brand new and about 20degree low


----------



## hockeyman474

WildBill37 said:


> Recommendation on a smoker that won't break the bank but will still do the job.


Check your local craigslist for used Weber Smokey Mountain. Best money I ever spent.


----------



## Wolfhound180

Well I made a fatty bacon thing today. I don't know why I haven't made these before, freaking awesome. I used pork and venison sausage, onion, garlic, spinach and jalapeño cheese.


----------



## elkbow69

Hmmm That lust OOOOOZES in goodness!


Ive been making our own bacon, smoked pulled pork, smoked then broiled chicken breasts, good stuff.


----------



## 12-Ringer

JHENS87 said:


> Joe, you cant put up teaser pics of that turkey then not show a finished product
> 
> And thanks for the recomendations on thermometers. I have a cheap bradley thermometer thats brand new and about 20degree low


My Bradley thermometer was junk, I eventually scrapped it...the Ivation is awesome, probably best investment other then the smoker itself, it is very easy to use and can set alarms in fact, that's why I don't have a picture of the finished product. The bird stalled for almost two hours and didn't come off at 165 until about 1 o'clock in the mornin. I'd fall asleep on the couch but luckily the alarm on the thermometer woke me up. I'll get some pictures as soon as I get home today. I didn't carve it up I wrapped it in foil and its in the cooler. I'm hoping it didn't dry out, I doubt it would have since it was not receiving any more direct heat, we will see what we will see.

Joe


----------



## RobbyE

Thanks Joe. Actually, I skinned and breasted it. Probably should have plucked it and left the skin on.

Any suggestions?


----------



## adr1601

Ok so how does one mark a thread so it is easy to find months from now? Wanting to try some of these recipes may keep me home on the weekends.


----------



## 12-Ringer

adr1601 said:


> OK so how does one mark a thread so it is easy to find months from now? Wanting to try some of these recipes may keep me home on the weekends.


At the top of this thread you want to access the "Thread Tools" drop down menu and click "Subscribe to this Thread". When you do that a new screen will appear and you want to click the "Add Subscription" box in the lower right hand corner.

To access your subscriptions you simple log on to AT and click on the 'User CP" tab at the very top of the page, right next to the "Log Out" option. When the user control panel opens you will see the "My Subscriptions" entry on the far left side of the screen; simply click "Subscriptions".

Hope this helps!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

RobbyE said:


> Thanks Joe. Actually, I skinned and breasted it. Probably should have plucked it and left the skin on.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Well I hope others chime in, but what I can tell you is with the skin off things can get a bit dicey as the birds tend to dry out quickly - however - I have "cheated" in the past with GREAT success and here's how......
http://www.reynoldskitchens.com/products/parchment-paper/parchment-paper-rolls/

You could follow the same recipe and procedures above, however, after you season the meat and lay your bacon over the meat you want to wrap the breast with the parchment paper. You are not totally containing the breast, more like wrapping the parchment paper around the breast leave the top adn bottom of the breast open; like a tube. You want the parchment paper to be just tight enough to hold the bacon on the meat. DO NOT use toothpicks or scewers of any kind to secure the bacon, the only piercing of the breast that you want is your probe.

This little trick works wonders with skinless fowl of any kind. 

Now with all of that said...you have another option that will blow the socks of whomever you are feeding....I have yet to name this one, but I referred to it on other forums as "the surprise".....

Brine your poultry.....
3tbspsns apple cider vinegar
1/4 cup Kosher Salt
3/4 cup dark brown sugar
enough Apple Juice to cover all of the meat

mix well until you do not feel the sugar clogging up your whisk

Take your meat and trim nerves, fat, etc....(a turkey tenderloin is amazing)

You wan the meat to soak between 12-20 hours in a covered bowl (not metal) in the fridge. Remove from the brine and rinse well with cool water. Let rest on counter to room temp.

When it starts to rest - get to your smoker fired up to where it is maintaining 235-250 degrees (you will notice with the MES it rarely holds steady, sometimes even 10-degree swings are tough....I would recommend a 50/50 blend of Pecan and Peach or Pecan and Apple for the smoke. You want the room temp "surprise" going into a hot (240-degree) smoke filled chamber...

Back to the kitchen...

Your smoker is heating, your meat is resting and warming to room temp, now time for the surprise....

You will want to make a bacon weave (there are directions all over the place on how to do it, but I will provide a link to a very easy tutorial from Jeff Phillips at the end) - I highly recommend a thick center-cut bacon - the flavor is up to you. You want the weave to be large enough to wrap the entire piece(s) of brined meat. Here is where you can get creative - one of my favorites....I coat the surface of the bacon with some sauce - my wife an kids are big fans of Sweet Baby Ray's Hickory Brown Sugar (SBR) so I usually use that and coat the bacon just a bit, I don't want it running all over the place. On top of the SBR, I will lay out some washed spinach and on top of the spinach goes some thinly sliced onions and garlic. I then wrap the meat (in your case, turkey boneless, skinless tureky breasts) in pepeprjack cheese, and place it at the end of the weave closest to me. I will usually add a little more pepeprjack to weave above the meat and then roll that weave up, thus wrapping the meat in the bacon, SBR, spinach, onion, garlic and cheese. Once it is wrapped, I typically position it on the rack so that the seam of the weave is down and I will brush the delicacy with a light coat of the SBR.

By now the meat is likely at room temp and your smoker probably close to the sweet spot. Get the surprise in the smoke, make sure your probe is securely into the thickest part of the internal turkey meat. I usually add 1 cup of apple juice and 2 tbspns of apple cider vinegar to the pan, close it up and wait until you get in IT of 165. Sometimes I will brush it lightly again, wrap it in foil and let it rest for about 30-45 minutes (usually while I am cleaning up the smoker). If you prefer a crispier bacon you can put on a grill or stovetop to crisp - I usually don't. Some don't care for the bacon, but just slice it like you woulda loaf of bread, the turkey will drop em in thier tracks. 

I have done this with everything from chicken, turkey, goose, and pheasant breasts, to turkey tenderloins. It is typically a first class crowd pleaser.

Good luck - no matter what you try - share your results.

as promised - here is a very easy to follow tutorial for making a bacon weave....
http://www.smoking-meat.com/january-2010-bacon-wrapped-stuffed-sausage-fatty


Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

JHENS87 said:


> Joe, you cant put up teaser pics of that turkey then not show a finished product
> 
> And thanks for the recomendations on thermometers. I have a cheap bradley thermometer thats brand new and about 20degree low


Wha-Laa....



What a meal.....too bad our screens aren't scratch and sniff.....amazing. I left it resting in a small cooler, wrapped in heavy duty foil, and coverd with towels, from 1Am last night unitl 4:30 this afternoon and it was still warm when I unwrapped it. Not dry at all which I was worried about. My 9-year old daughter asked for seconds...that's about as good as it gets for me....

Joe


----------



## adr1601

Got it Thanks.


----------



## 145nWV

12-Ringer said:


> There are plenty out there, but it is hard to beat the MES 30 or 40 for a beginner. I have ran the gamut from a Stumps RF 3x4, OK Joe', and Bradley Pellet and have now, for a variety of reasons, settled with an MES 30. Everything that you see that I have posted on this thread is from the MES 30. I picked it up on sale at Cabelas for around $140. I do have the AMNPS mailbox mod that I use on long smokes, but it is not needed. The nice thing about the MES system is the electric controls, much easier to get and maintain temps than charcoal, wood and propane for a beginner. Good place to learn and can always upgrade. My dumbarse did it backwards learning on the bigguns and getting smaller. A lot to do with family, kids, and other commitments. *Tending to a 3x5 reverse flow smoker is an all day affair and I can get almost the same exact results (obviously with respect to quality not quantity) with the MES and with a 1/4 of the commitment. *
> 
> 
> I have a reverse flow and wouldn't have it no other way. Smoking is a art, a craft and if you are just going to put some wood chips in something and set a temp and walk away, you might as well put it in the oven, JMO


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

^^^^ Nonsense. Smoke is smoke and as already stated the MES does a great job and doesn't require a lot of tending and fussing over. I used the MES 30 for years and this year bought the MES 40. I really like the extra capacity as I'm often smoking several things at once. 

Here's a turkey breast I smoked last weekend. It was moist and juicy and absolutely delicious.


----------



## 12-Ringer

145nWV said:


> 12-Ringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty out there, but it is hard to beat the MES 30 or 40 for a beginner. I have ran the gamut from a Stumps RF 3x4, OK Joe', and Bradley Pellet and have now, for a variety of reasons, settled with an MES 30. Everything that you see that I have posted on this thread is from the MES 30. I picked it up on sale at Cabelas for around $140. I do have the AMNPS mailbox mod that I use on long smokes, but it is not needed. The nice thing about the MES system is the electric controls, much easier to get and maintain temps than charcoal, wood and propane for a beginner. Good place to learn and can always upgrade. My dumbarse did it backwards learning on the bigguns and getting smaller. A lot to do with family, kids, and other commitments. *Tending to a 3x5 reverse flow smoker is an all day affair and I can get almost the same exact results (obviously with respect to quality not quantity) with the MES and with a 1/4 of the commitment. *
> 
> 
> I have a reverse flow and wouldn't have it no other way. Smoking is a art, a craft and if you are just going to put some wood chips in something and set a temp and walk away, you might as well put it in the oven, JMO
> 
> 
> 
> There was a time when I felt the same way, but then I wised up....I can get my smoker going, coach my son's baseball game, and host a pulled pork barbecue afterwards. I'd put my pull up against anyone's in the country from any smoker they use....NO WAY you are doing that with an RF. You might get away with it with a BGE and the accessories, without the accessories probably not.
> 
> I will admit when I first experienced the MES series I did feel like I was cheating a bit, but I can tell you this without any reservations at all.....since I have switched EVERYONE has benefited. We have smoked food year round, a smoke doesn't take me away from the family or other duties for the entire day. I can get it running, host a 3d shoot with all of my buddies and have a full meal when we are done.
> 
> Everyone entitled to their own opinion and I respect yours. I will say this however, many of the folks who I have encountered who feel the way you do is more a manifestation of their own personal ego's. That feeling of being Pit Master is pretty cool, if you can get over that ego you will open a whole new world of smoking food. Trust me, been there sone that!
> 
> Maybe you could share some recipes?
> 
> Joe
Click to expand...


----------



## 145nWV

12-Ringer said:


> 145nWV said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was a time when I felt the same way, but then I wised up....I can get my smoker going, coach my son's baseball game, and host a pulled pork barbecue afterwards. I'd put my pull up against anyone's in the country from any smoker they use....NO WAY you are doing that with an RF. You might get away with it with a BGE and the accessories, without the accessories probably not.
> 
> I will admit when I first experienced the MES series I did feel like I was cheating a bit, but I can tell you this without any reservations at all.....since I have switched EVERYONE has benefited. We have smoked food year round, a smoke doesn't take me away from the family or other duties for the entire day. I can get it running, host a 3d shoot with all of my buddies and have a full meal when we are done.
> 
> Everyone entitled to their own opinion and I respect yours. I will say this however, many of the folks who I have encountered who feel the way you do is more a manifestation of *their own personal ego's. * That feeling of being Pit Master is pretty cool, if you can get over that ego you will open a whole new world of smoking food. Trust me, been there sone that!
> 
> Maybe you could share some recipes?
> 
> Joe
> 
> 
> 
> Ego has nothing to do with it. Its like using a cross bow instead of a compound. It takes a lot of the skill out of it.
Click to expand...


----------



## pbuck

145nWV said:


> 12-Ringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ego has nothing to do with it. Its like using a cross bow instead of a compound. It takes a lot of the skill out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Look man, please don't turn this thread into a pissing match over who's method is better. If you want to contribute, fine, if not, please move along. There are other websites for "pit masters" that are more suitable for you more advanced smokers.
Click to expand...


----------



## 12-Ringer

145nWV said:


> 12-Ringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ego has nothing to do with it. Its like using a cross bow instead of a compound. It takes a lot of the skill out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> You've got for be kidding.... think about what you just wrote, what skill have to do with the end product? The object of smoking meat is to create a delicacy, "skill" is not measured, the end product is.... your statements are all about ego, including your commentary about a crossbow.
> 
> I guess I should be happy with this thread made it to almost 600 posts before crap like this surfaced.
> 
> Joe
Click to expand...


----------



## 145nWV

12-Ringer said:


> 145nWV said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've got for be kidding.... think about what you just wrote, what skill have to do with the end product? The object of smoking meat is to create a delicacy, "skill" is not measured, the end product is.... your statements are all about ego, including your commentary about a crossbow.
> 
> I guess I should be happy with this thread made it to almost 600 posts before crap like this surfaced.
> 
> Joe
> 
> 
> 
> No, not kidding. You can kill an animal with a cross bow or a compound and the end product is the same, a dead animal. Which do you prefer? Same with smoking. What crap are you talking about ? I never said anything negative towards anyone, I said what I like to use. I think your the one with a issue and this quote from your post says it all, *"I will admit when I first experienced the MES series I did feel like I was cheating" *
Click to expand...


----------



## 138104

Please ignore Joe Pro Smoker. This thread is too good to let him ruin it.


----------



## pbuck

Perry24 said:


> Please ignore Joe Pro Smoker. This thread is too good to let him ruin it.


True.


----------



## ruffme

I have a home built watt burner...to each his own. I couldn't be happier. My goal was to make my own sausage and snack sticks. I was tired of spending big bucks on the stuff. So to achieve my goal, I went with electric and a PID controller. I can ramp the temp. up and hold at very precise temps. and produce some damn good results.

If you want to tend the fire all day, that's your choice.


----------



## pbuck

I'll be doing Ribs in the BGE this Sunday and venison snack sticks in the MES next Monday or Tuesday and maybe Wednesday too.


----------



## Double S

View attachment 2215234
View attachment 2215224
View attachment 2215228
View attachment 2215230
View attachment 2215231


----------



## pbuck

Those aren't real offset smokers. Lol!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Double S said:


> View attachment 2215234
> View attachment 2215224
> View attachment 2215228
> View attachment 2215230
> View attachment 2215231


That's a whole new level of smoking in the outhouse!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Holy Cow Double.....that is some serious business you've got going on right there....is all that for personal consumption or do you sell some of it? That is a whole lot of bologna!

Joe


----------



## Double S

Something must be wrong with Tapatalk I'm not receiving any notifications. The white smoker is my neighbors and mine. The green fancy smoker is another neighbors down the road. He has to redo his. If you look on the green siding you will see smoke marks. It's leaking too much. He is redoing it this late spring or summer. It's all for personal use. We can do several whole turkeys, Deer Jerky, German and or summer sausage. We also smoke a lot of Trout. We are near Lake Roosevelt. We have an entire operation going. My neighbor who I help is German - Russian. His family immigrated to the US before the war. What did they do in Russia and Germany?. Sausage makers. :wink: I do a lot of listening and note taking and less chatting. Sorry for going a little off topic.

View attachment 2216111
View attachment 2216112
View attachment 2216113
View attachment 2216115


----------



## NEDYARB

tagged


----------



## 12-Ringer

Man Double - that is some set-up you've got there....I don't have a good tumbler/mixer yet, but the LEM stuffer, slicer, and grinder have been great investments. I did make the mistake and try to skimp on a stuffer and use the grinder - I could get it done, but what a chore...

Look forward to seeing some of your contributions to this thread...:darkbeer:

Joe


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

145nWV said:


> 12-Ringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ego has nothing to do with it. Its like using a cross bow instead of a compound. It takes a lot of the skill out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. If you say so.
Click to expand...


----------



## 145nWV

IA Monsterbuck said:


> 145nWV said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK. If you say so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who disagree with other points of view but are incapable of presenting their arguments free of insults, my suggestion is to improve your vernacular, because it’s completely and utterly lacking of any value.
Click to expand...


----------



## 12-Ringer

IA Monsterbuck...I just want to be clear about something, I would never make the statement, "Ego has nothing to do with it. Its like using a cross bow instead of a compound. It takes a lot of the skill out of it." In fact, I completely disagree with it and believe that statement and the context by which is was applied to this thread is ALL about Ego. That that was posted by 145nWV.

Skill can defined as the ability to use one's knowledge effectively and readily in execution or performance; key terms being EXECUTION and PERFORMANCE! When I visit a restaurant and have an amazing meal, I don't ask where the chef trained or what methods he used. If a guy loves to hunt, but can't hit the broadside of the barn with a bow, why is it less skilled that he use a crossbow? He is making a conscious choice to increase his ability to PERFORM and EXECUTE a successful harvest with a readily available tool. The "skill" is being an efficient hunter as he never intended on entering any archery contests. 

I am not AT ALL saying a crossbow requires as much skill as a bow or an electric smoker requires as much as some of the more traditional methods because they clearly do not, but the context that example was used on this thread was not nearly relevant. 

I have decided this will be my last post on this thread in that regard. 

Now on to what this thread is all about - who is smoking a freshly harvested wild turkey, morels or trout this spring?:thumbs_up 

Joe


----------



## dougell

Let's be clear,nobody should lose their dignity over a sausage.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> Let's be clear,nobody should lose their dignity over a sausage.


Hahaha....well said!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Thought I would share 20% of opportunity at LEM....that have some great products....

http://www.lemproducts.com/category...ekend+Only+at+LEM!&utm_campaign=EMAILmother15

Joe


----------



## 138104

dougell said:


> Let's be clear,nobody should lose their dignity over a sausage.


Bruce Jenner is...


----------



## 12-Ringer

Perry24 said:


> Bruce Jenner is...


Man...that's just wrong:mg:

Joe


----------



## dougell

He went from the cover of the wheaties box to the cover of the fruit loops box.


----------



## 145nWV

12-Ringer said:


> IA Monsterbuck...I just want to be clear about something, I would never make the statement, "Ego has nothing to do with it. Its like using a cross bow instead of a compound. It takes a lot of the skill out of it." In fact, I completely disagree with it and believe that statement and the context by which is was applied to this thread is ALL about Ego. That that was posted by 145nWV.
> 
> Skill can defined as the ability to use one's knowledge effectively and readily in execution or performance; key terms being EXECUTION and PERFORMANCE! When I visit a restaurant and have an amazing meal, I don't ask where the chef trained or what methods he used. If a guy loves to hunt, but can't hit the broadside of the barn with a bow, why is it less skilled that he use a crossbow? He is making a conscious choice to increase his ability to PERFORM and EXECUTE a successful harvest with a readily available tool. The "skill" is being an efficient hunter as he never intended on entering any archery contests.
> 
> *I am not AT ALL saying a crossbow requires as much skill as a bow or an electric smoker requires as much as some of the more traditional methods because they clearly do not, but the context that example was used on this thread was not nearly relevant. *I have decided this will be my last post on this thread in that regard.
> 
> Now on to what this thread is all about - who is smoking a freshly harvested wild turkey, morels or trout this spring?:thumbs_up
> 
> Joe


Lets be clear here, I never once mentioned anything about quality you did. The skill/art is learning how to get a non electric smoker up to the temp you want and being able to hold it there within 10- 15 degrees. Being able to walk away from it for an hour or 2, you shouldn't have to stand at your smoker every minute . If you cant do that and your temps are jumping up and down 100-150 degrees its hard to have good results. That's why I referenced a oven, you don't have to control anything. But because you just wanted to assume I was degrading the "quality of your product" because you use a MES, which, like I said I never mentioned quality or product, you want to insult me and say I have an ego problem. 

As for the bolded part, are you trying to say it does take more skill or doesn't ? If you meant to say it does and cant see the relevance as my reference, I don't know what to tell you.

As for skill with a crossbow, I never said that makes a hunter less skilled if they use one, just like I never said it makes you less of a smoker if you use a MES. For all you know I might use
a crossbow but again, you would rather assume and insult instead of have a civil discussion.

I have no problem not posting in this thread again, I've been following it from the beginning and had made only 2 post, until people felt the need to insult my opinion. Which I clearly stated as JMO. But if people want to insult me, I will respond.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dougell said:


> he went from the cover of the wheaties box to the cover of the fruit loops box.




Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

145nWV said:


> Lets be clear here, I never once mentioned anything about quality you did. The skill/art is learning how to get a non electric smoker up to the temp you want and being able to hold it there within 10- 15 degrees. Being able to walk away from it for an hour or 2, you shouldn't have to stand at your smoker every minute . If you cant do that and your temps are jumping up and down 100-150 degrees its hard to have good results. That's why I referenced a oven, you don't have to control anything. But because you just wanted to assume I was degrading the "quality of your product" because you use a MES, which, like I said I never mentioned quality or product, you want to insult me and say I have an ego problem.
> 
> As for the bolded part, are you trying to say it does take more skill or doesn't ? If you meant to say it does and cant see the relevance as my reference, I don't know what to tell you.
> 
> As for skill with a crossbow, I never said that makes a hunter less skilled if they use one, just like I never said it makes you less of a smoker if you use a MES. For all you know I might use
> a crossbow but again, you would rather assume and insult instead of have a civil discussion.
> 
> I have no problem not posting in this thread again, I've been following it from the beginning and had made only 2 post, until people felt the need to insult my opinion. Which I clearly stated as JMO. But if people want to insult me, I will respond.


With regard to the bolded text, it obviously takes more skill to effectively run a traditional smoker than an electric, but I don't know anyone who judges the "skill' as much as the finished product and that is what I intended to convey. 

I hope you continue to follow along and add some of your recipe's and creations, it is always nice to see what others create.

Joe


----------



## 145nWV

12-Ringer said:


> With regard to the bolded text, it obviously takes more skill to effectively run a traditional smoker than an electric, *but I don't know anyone who judges the "skill' as much as the finished product *and that is what I intended to convey.
> 
> I hope you continue to follow along and add some of your recipe's and creations, it is always nice to see what others create.
> 
> Joe


I don't, never have. I have had great food from a electric smoker. As a matter of fact I'm going to purchase a MES for snack sticks, baloney and summer sausage. But for my main cooking/smoking I'll be using my Meadow Creek. :wink:


----------



## 12-Ringer

145nWV said:


> I don't, never have. I have had great food from a electric smoker. As a matter of fact I'm going to purchase a MES for snack sticks, baloney and summer sausage. But for my main cooking/smoking I'll be using my Meadow Creek. :wink:


That's cool - my buddy just upgraded to a TS70P and he loves it - which model do you have?

Joe


----------



## 145nWV

12-Ringer said:


> That's cool - my buddy just upgraded to a TS70P and he loves it - which model do you have?
> 
> Joe


TS70P and I love mine also.


----------



## pbuck

MEAT DAY!!!!!

2-2-1 baby backs on the BGE. 









Veni snack sticks stuffed for smoking in the MES tomorrow.


----------



## pbuck

Finished ribs. I love these things. Lol!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looking good....I usually run a batch of snack sticks for turkey season, but I don't think I am going to get that done this year. What recipe did you use? Was it a kit or homebrew?

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> Finished ribs. I love these things. Lol!
> 
> View attachment 2217591


They look great!

Joe


----------



## pbuck

12-Ringer said:


> Looking good....I usually run a batch of snack sticks for turkey season, but I don't think I am going to get that done this year. What recipe did you use? Was it a kit or homebrew?
> 
> Joe


AC Legg kit from www.askthemeatman.com. I made 12.5 pounds earlier this year and it was delicious. I added encapsulated citric acid but that was it. My wife even loved them and she's not much of a venison sausage eater.


----------



## pbuck

Have a fresh turkey breast to do one of these days.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> Have a fresh turkey breast to do one of these days.
> 
> View attachment 2217602


Man....that's AWESOME!! Congrats!

Joe


----------



## pbuck

Yesterday's batch of Veni snack sticks ready for vacuum packing. 









One more batch in the MES at 7:30 this morning.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> Yesterday's batch of Veni snack sticks ready for vacuum packing.
> 
> View attachment 2218634
> 
> 
> One more batch in the MES at 7:30 this morning.
> 
> View attachment 2218635


Looks tasty - thanks for the tip on the seasoning, think I might give that a try for something different. Have you ever added cheese - I use the high-melt pepperjack from LEM, man that stuff adds a whole other dimension. If you haven't tried it you should.

http://www.lemproducts.com/product/high-temp-cheese-hot-pepper-1lb/backwoods-sausage-seasoning

Joe


----------



## pbuck

12-Ringer said:


> Looks tasty - thanks for the tip on the seasoning, think I might give that a try for something different. Have you ever added cheese - I use the high-melt pepperjack from LEM, man that stuff adds a whole other dimension. If you haven't tried it you should.
> 
> http://www.lemproducts.com/product/high-temp-cheese-hot-pepper-1lb/backwoods-sausage-seasoning
> 
> Joe


I haven't tried the cheese in snack sticks yet. I have used it in summer sausage before. I may try some in my next batch of sticks though. Thanks for the link. 

One thing I did notice was how much the encapsulated citric improved the sticks. I didn't use as much this time and it's just not as "snappy" as the first batch I made. Not bad by any means but I really liked the zing it added.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> I haven't tried the cheese in snack sticks yet. I have used it in summer sausage before. I may try some in my next batch of sticks though. Thanks for the link.
> 
> One thing I did notice was how much the encapsulated citric improved the sticks. I didn't use as much this time and it's just not as "snappy" as the first batch I made. Not bad by any means but I really liked the zing it added.


Thanks for that tidbit as well, I saw the citrus advertised and was wondering about it...

Joe


----------



## hockeyman474

Planning on a 9.5 lb pork but this weekend if I can thaw it out in time. May just settle for something else, whatever is on sale.


----------



## 12-Ringer

hockeyman474 said:


> Planning on a 9.5 lb pork but this weekend if I can thaw it out in time. May just settle for something else, whatever is on sale.


Good luck...I'll have the smoker and grill going on Sunday...not quite sure what the main course will be. Hopwfully, fresh wild turkey breast.

Joe


----------



## hockeyman474

12-Ringer said:


> Good luck...I'll have the smoker and grill going on Sunday...not quite sure what the main course will be. Hopwfully, fresh wild turkey breast.
> 
> Joe


Thanks you too! Scratched my original plan. Will be doing 14 chicken legs today.


----------



## eda

this thread makes me hungry


----------



## 12-Ringer

I got so many questions both on this forum and a few others about my Turkey Surprise I thought I'd whip one up today with some pics - I will admit though (I cheated a bit with the turkey) - you'll see....



As you notice I went with a pre-seasoned turkey breast (oven roasted flavor) - normally I would not and brine it myself, but I was short on time and have done this before and it was DELICIOUS....

Basically you want to build your weave, in this case it took 1lb. of bacon to build the initial weave....


Once the weave was built, I coat it with Sweet Baby Rays Hickory and Brown Sugar barbecue sauce.....


On top of that I lay a healy foundation of spinach, red onion, garlic, and cheese, I use "the Mexican blend" from the market....


Once that is built, I lay an edge of pepper jack cheese, place the turkey breast on the pepper jack and the cover the turkey breast with the pepperjack......


The roll can be a bit tricky, but can be done. I usually take an additional 1/2lb of bacon and wrap any spaces and then brush with another light coat of the SBR's...


Into a hot (250), smoke filled smoker until internal temps hit 165, out of the smoke, wrap in foil and rest for roughly an hour and hold on to your taste buds....(I use a 50/50 blend of hickory and maple wood and add 1 cup of apple juice to the pan).

Finished pics later, it's in the smoker now.

Joe


----------



## mhedlund

First try at jerky today, Turkey from a couple weeks ago. I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## 12-Ringer

mhedlund said:


> First try at jerky today, Turkey from a couple weeks ago. I have my fingers crossed.


Keep us posted.

CONGRATS on a great bird!!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Sorry....no finished pics, it was attacked as soon as it came out of the smoker.

Joe


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Sorry....no finished pics, it was attacked as soon as it came out of the smoker.
> 
> Joe


Boooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Boooooooo!!!!!!


Tell me about it...can't be mad though, they thought they were helping by starting to slice it up, when I went out back to get the smoker squared away.

Joe


----------



## mhedlund

12-Ringer said:


> Keep us posted.
> 
> CONGRATS on a great bird!!
> 
> Joe


Thanks. The jerky turned out good. It's not pretty but it tastes good. Thanks everyone for the guidance! I think this is going to be some added motivation to get some extra venison this fall too. 
Mike


----------



## hockeyman474

Here was my results - nothing crazy or special but good nonetheless. 14 chicken legs done at about 290 for 3 hours. Skin was very crispy and taste was great. My goal was to pull the meat so I got the internal up around 180.


----------



## ohiobucks

I don't have any pics of the prep work, on the smoker action, or anything other than this:



8 lbs pork butt, put him directly on the Pellet Pro rack Saturday night around 10pm. Sunday morning 5am (before turkey hunting) I put him in an aluminum pan with a little apple juice. Held steady at 230 deg until Sunday noon. Wrapped in foil, and placed in the cooler until 2pm, until my wife pulled apart. This with some Famous Dave's Sweet and Zesty sauce on a bun = hog heaven!


----------



## THE ELKMAN

Any suggestions for Pheasant? It's such a delicate dry meat...


----------



## mhedlund

This could be my favorite thread ever...


----------



## adr1601

THE ELKMAN said:


> Any suggestions for Pheasant? It's such a delicate dry meat...


We smoked some Chuckers on a low heat for an hour or so and them baked them in a dish covered in Barq. sauce until fall off the bone tender. They were pretty dang good and the sauce helped with them being a dry meat.


----------



## JHENS87

gonna try a whole chicken tomorrow. should be interesting


----------



## 12-Ringer

adr1601 said:


> We smoked some Chuckers on a low heat for an hour or so and them baked them in a dish covered in Barq. sauce until fall off the bone tender. They were pretty dang good and the sauce helped with them being a dry meat.


^this works...you can also wrap in bacon or orange peels or parchment paper...can also coat with ranch dressing or your choice of BBQ sauce (not as effective as wrapping).

Joe


----------



## THE ELKMAN

Which wrapping is better? I don't like all the processed sugar that is in BBQ sauces. Really like to keep it healthy if possible.



12-Ringer said:


> ^this works...you can also wrap in bacon or orange peels or parchment paper...can also coat with ranch dressing or your choice of BBQ sauce (not as effective as wrapping).
> 
> Joe


----------



## ruffme

THE ELKMAN said:


> Which wrapping is better? I don't like all the processed sugar that is in BBQ sauces. Really like to keep it healthy if possible.


You're in the wrong thread dude! LOL


----------



## adr1601

redruff said:


> You're in the wrong thread dude! LOL


Dude I just laughed out loud!

FWIW I doubt Wrapping in bacon in any healthier than BQ sauce. Forgot to mention that when I'm satisfied with the level of done in the oven I put the meat back on the smoker for a half hour to dry the sauce and but some smoke on it.

I do the same cook with skinless chicken thighs. For the record I would never buy skinless myself.


----------



## 12-Ringer

THE ELKMAN said:


> Which wrapping is better? I don't like all the processed sugar that is in BBQ sauces. Really like to keep it healthy if possible.


Wrap it turkey bacon (not as "healthy as orange peels, but a lot easier", cook to an IT of 165, as soon as it hit 165 remove wrap in foil and let it rest. You can remove the bacon, the pheasant will be excellent.

I would season the pheasant very simply first with a little bit of olive oil (enough to hold the seasoning on the meat), garlic, sea salt and thyme, then wrap them with the bacon. Smoke with Pecan wood.

Good luck, if you try it, let us know what you think.

The orange peels are good too, but take a little practice to get it right and might be tough for your first time....

Joe


----------



## JHENS87

might wrap a chicken with bbq sauce and bacon tomorrow and toss it in the smoker. wanting to experiment


----------



## THE ELKMAN

Thanks! I have no issue with Bacon, its just the sugar, combined with fat that get you in trouble. These Bulls aren't going to commit suicide, and the mountains aren't getting any flatter... ;-)



12-Ringer said:


> Wrap it turkey bacon (not as "healthy as orange peels, but a lot easier", cook to an IT of 165, as soon as it hit 165 remove wrap in foil and let it rest. You can remove the bacon, the pheasant will be excellent.
> 
> I would season the pheasant very simply first with a little bit of olive oil (enough to hold the seasoning on the meat), garlic, sea salt and thyme, then wrap them with the bacon. Smoke with Pecan wood.
> 
> Good luck, if you try it, let us know what you think.
> 
> The orange peels are good too, but take a little practice to get it right and might be tough for your first time....
> 
> Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

JHENS87 said:


> might wrap a chicken with bbq sauce and bacon tomorrow and toss it in the smoker. wanting to experiment


Good luck, share your results.

Joe


----------



## hockeyman474

Any good fairly simple ideas for a smoked appetizer besides ABTs? Having company over Friday after work and wanted to do a quick cook.


----------



## 12-Ringer

hockeyman474 said:


> Any good fairly simple ideas for a smoked appetizer besides ABTs? Having company over Friday after work and wanted to do a quick cook.


Stuffed..shrimp
stuffed...shrooms
stuffed...peppers

I use the same stuffing for each....backfin crab meat, cream cheese and sweet relish...you can kick things up buy adding some Old Bay, peppers, or even the new jalapeno flavored cream cheese - I like this as it isn't too hot, but has the flavor....
Pretty simple - soften one 8oz stick of cream cheese, mix in crab meat and relish, stuff your choice of host - wrap with 1-2 pieces of thin sliced bacon - smoke at 230 for roughly 40-minutes. Be sure the smoker is HOT when they go in, apple and peach woods work well with all of the above....if you go with the shrimp be sure they are white and not clear - depending on the size of the shrimp I doubt it would be much longer than 40-minutes...even the whopper U8 shrimp I used took only 43 minutes...

Smokehouse nuggets are always nice too - I take a couple boneless skinless chicken breast along with a few sirloin steaks, cube everything to about the same size 2"x2". Put them all in a pan and season with a bit of light olive oil, Open Seasons Mesquite Chipotle, garlic powder, and old bay...toss them in the pan until everything is coated nicely. It's best to rest them overnight, but not a necessity, a few hours in this seasoning gets the job done. Add 1/2 can/bottle of your favorite beer to the pan, cover the chicken beef with sliced red onion and peppers (I use jalapenos that have been seeded, but any pepper will do). Into a 250 degree hearty smoke (hickory, cherry, pecan, mesquite) until the IT of the chicken hits 165 at this point the beef is likely medium-rare to medium...you can take the IT of the chicken up to 175 beyond that you'll start getting rocks instead of nuggets. Serve in on a platter with toothpicks, be warned they go quick....add a plate of hot fajita wraps, some lettuce, tomatoes, and guacamole and you've got smokehouse fajitas...:darkbeer:

Joe


----------



## Billy H

FYI some of you guys might be interested in this. May 8th and 9th. Smoke in the valley BBQ contest in Green Lane Pa., Good time and you get to see some really cool professional smokers in action , some hand built , some bought. Also lots of rubs and sauces for sale you wont find in any grocery stores. I stock up every year. Google up " smoke in the valley " for the low down.


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Once our house gets done being build a smoker is on my items to purchase list. There's nothing more relaxing than sitting around smoker for a Saturday/Sunday, watching football with family, and drinking beer. Great thread guys.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> FYI some of you guys might be interested in this. May 8th and 9th. Smoke in the valley BBQ contest in Green Lane Pa., Good time and you get to see some really cool professional smokers in action , some hand built , some bought. Also lots of rubs and sauces for sale you wont find in any grocery stores. I stock up every year. Google up " smoke in the valley " for the low down.


Here is the link....

http://glfcbbq.com/index.php

Looks like a great time- I'll be out chasing some gobblers with my son though....

Joe


----------



## JHENS87

well no results. I forgot to get the chicken out of the freezer lol


----------



## hockeyman474

I ended up picking up some chicken breast, cutting into 1 inch chunks, added a slice of jalapeno, wrapped in bacon, rubbed with my sweet and spicy rub and then smoked for 3 hours.


----------



## wy_will

Yummy fatties that I smoked up the other day.


----------



## Billy H

Mothers day smoke. Doing a really small brisket only 5 pounds and two small pork roast. Usually do 10 to 15 pound brisket. All rubbed with a custom made rub from the smoke in the valley event Saturday. A little later I have a nice whole Venison backstrap ill cut into medallions and smoke with a 5 pepper rub. Like eating candy. I'll update as I go. All smoked with red oak and hickory. I find this combo to be killer for just about everything.


----------



## Billy H

just put on a few hunks of backstrap. One with horseradish rub, two with 5 pepper rub, and one with a standard paprika style rub. I'll put more on later, these cook up fairly quick. While I had it open I sprayed the pork with a mixture of cider vinegar and Alagash white beer. My camera sucks.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looking good....making me hungry!!!!

Joe


----------



## Billy H

Those medallions are already scarfed down. Turned out great. If you never did backstrap this way you wont be sorry if you try. Lots of guys are afraid to smoke venison for fear of drying out the meat. I just rub them right before I put them on and smoke them just long enough. Bout 30/40 minutes at 225.

Sorry for the bad pics, You can see the mini smoke ring on these. 










Getting there.


----------



## hockeyman474

Everything has been looking great! Nice smokes guys.


----------



## pbuck

Heck yeah!


----------



## adr1601

View attachment 2224626


This was a first for me but I smoked a venison meat loaf this afternoon. Made an already great recipe better.


----------



## 138104

adr1601 said:


> View attachment 2224626
> 
> 
> This was a first for me but I smoked a venison meat loaf this afternoon. Made an already great recipe better.


That looks awesome! Post up the recipe please.


----------



## adr1601

Normal oven recipe was 2# burger mixed with a box of stove top stuffing and 3/4 cup water plus 1/4 cup bbq.sauce and two eggs beaten. Form into loaf and coat with bbq. sauce and bake at 350 till done. 

I made to this recipe but did not coat with bbq sauce at first. Placed loaf in smoker and smoked at 275 (highest temp on my smoker) till IT of 150 then coated loaf with bbq sauce and smoked till IT of 180. Left rest in smoker with no heat until I finished my beer then removed. BEST MEAT LOAF I HAVE EVER HAD.


----------



## 12-Ringer

adr1601 said:


> Normal oven recipe was 2# burger mixed with a box of stove top stuffing and 3/4 cup water plus 1/4 cup bbq.sauce and two eggs beaten. Form into loaf and coat with bbq. sauce and bake at 350 till done.
> 
> I made to this recipe but did not coat with bbq sauce at first. Placed loaf in smoker and smoked at 275 (highest temp on my smoker) till IT of 150 then coated loaf with bbq sauce and smoked till IT of 180. Left rest in smoker with no heat until I finished my beer then removed. BEST MEAT LOAF I HAVE EVER HAD.


I feel a smoked loaf coming on....

Joe


----------



## pbuck

12-ringer said:


> i feel a smoked loaf coming on....
> 
> Joe


x2...with the beer part of the recipe of course.


----------



## 12-Ringer

adr1601 said:


> Normal oven recipe was 2# burger mixed with a box of stove top stuffing and 3/4 cup water plus 1/4 cup bbq.sauce and two eggs beaten. Form into loaf and coat with bbq. sauce and bake at 350 till done.
> 
> I made to this recipe but did not coat with bbq sauce at first. Placed loaf in smoker and smoked at 275 (highest temp on my smoker) till IT of 150 then coated loaf with bbq sauce and smoked till IT of 180. Left rest in smoker with no heat until I finished my beer then removed. BEST MEAT LOAF I HAVE EVER HAD.


What smoke did you use and do you know about how long it took?

Joe


----------



## adr1601

12-Ringer said:


> What smoke did you use and do you know about how long it took?
> 
> Joe


I used cherry pellets in my Maze. Not sure how long it took but there was quite a few empty beer bottles beside my chair. I think the fact that this recipe uses bbq sauce makes it work so well with smoking. Bad part about this whole experiment is what used to be a meal my wife made will now be one more for me to make.


----------



## adr1601

I think the next one I do I'll smoke at a lower temp until I get to the part where I put the sauce on it and then turn the heat up. Being Venison I think there's a good risk of drying it out.


----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> I used cherry pellets in my Maze. Not sure how long it took but there was quite a few empty beer bottles beside my chair. I think the fact that this recipe uses bbq sauce makes it work so well with smoking. Bad part about this whole experiment is what used to be a meal my wife made will now be one more for me to make.


I'm all for cooking times being translated into empty beer bottles. Lol!!! 

It took me a while to realize that I'd had a fast one pulled on me when the wife gave me a Green Egg for Christmas. I now cook A LOT more than I used to.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I couldn't take it - called it a day and got a smokehouse loaf in the smoker, roasted potatoes and cheesy corn all ready to go in when the loaf hits 150 (a few hours). have plenty of cameras to work on anyway, so this gets me focussed and pleases the family as well.....

Basically took the same recipe adr shared and and kicked it a bit with some red onion and stuffed the loaf with 4 blend cheese and a few pickled jalapeno slivers....rolled eveything up nice and tight, very light coat of sauce basically to help seal any fat and into a 300-degree smoke with a 50/50 blend of Maple and Hickory





Updates later....

Joe


----------



## adr1601

Can't wait to hear the results.


----------



## 12-Ringer

adr1601 said:


> Can't wait to hear the results.


I can't wait to TASTE them:darkbeer:
temps holding at 303 degrees IT temp at 138 - probably an hour to go...I prefer to pull any ground meat at 160 and let it rest for a while. 

Joe


----------



## wy_will

12-Ringer said:


> I couldn't take it - called it a day and got a smokehouse loaf in the smoker, roasted potatoes and cheesy corn all ready to go in when the loaf hits 150 (a few hours). have plenty of cameras to work on anyway, so this gets me focussed and pleases the family as well.....
> 
> Basically took the same recipe adr shared and and kicked it a bit with some red onion and stuffed the loaf with 4 blend cheese and a few pickled jalapeno slivers....rolled eveything up nice and tight, very light coat of sauce basically to help seal any fat and into a 300-degree smoke with a 50/50 blend of Maple and Hickory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updates later....
> 
> Joe


No bacon wrap?


----------



## 12-Ringer

wy_will said:


> No bacon wrap?


Hahaha..was thinking about it, after all, what's a smoke-out without bacon right?

Glad I didn't as my 12 year old son summed it up in one word....WOW!!!!



















What a feature of a meal...it was awesome! If I would have done anything differently I would have rolled it more like a Fattie as opposed to filling the center. The roll would have likely gotten the cheese a little more distributed throughout.

Joe


----------



## wy_will

Kind of like a fatty, but without the bacon.


----------



## 12-Ringer

wy_will said:


> Kind of like a fatty, but without the bacon.


Used 50/50 ground venison and beef as opposed to the sausage that usually accompanies a Fattie. 

It was a true meatloaf, just added the cheese and peppers for a little flare.

Joe


----------



## adr1601

:thumbs_up Wheels are turning now.


----------



## wy_will

Ok. Sausage is only on a breakfast fattie. Burger is used on a regular fattie.


----------



## 12-Ringer

wy_will said:


> Ok. Sausage is only on a breakfast fattie. Burger is used on a regular fattie.


Try Scrapple on a breakfast Fattie and you'll never use regular sausage again....[emoji106] 

Joe


----------



## wy_will

I'll try it.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

What is scrapple?


----------



## DV1

12-Ringer said:


> Try Scrapple on a breakfast Fattie and you'll never use regular sausage again....[emoji106]
> 
> Joe


You can't just throw that out there without a recipe...

Have scrapple, waiting for your directions. :smile:


----------



## 138104

NoDeerInIowa said:


> What is scrapple?


It is a Pennsylvania Dutch recipe. You take pork trimmings, cornmeal or buckwheat flour, and whatever spices you want and make a loaf out of it. Pan fried is best. Scrapple is a love it or hate it kind of food.


----------



## nhns4

Rains been in the way lately. Light smoke on the chicken while i slow grilled it. 99 cent lb pork shoulders are waiting. 








Played in the rain today though.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Man those Morels look great. I've had zero luck nabbing some this year.[emoji26] 

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

DV1 said:


> You can't just throw that out there without a recipe...
> 
> Have scrapple, waiting for your directions. :smile:


Pretty simple really - build your bacon weave and coat with a thin layer of ketchup, on top of that ketchup you will want to lay out your scrapple, much like you would your ground beet and/or sausage. I use the Habbersett Scrapple, usually 1lb. is perfect. Roll it out in a 1-gallon bag, cut the bag open, place on top of the ketchup coated bacon weave. On top of the scrapple I will layout out a blend of cheese (I usually use the Mexican blend). 
http://www.habbersettscrapple.com/pages/scrapple

In a pan I will pre-cook a few slices of bacon and scramble 3-4 eggs adding some green peppers and spinach to the eggs. Once the bacon, egg, veggie concoction is cooked, I will spread out on top of the cheese and roll the breakfast Fattie. At times you might need a few extra slices to seal up the Fattie properly. I usually coat with a thin layer of Ketchup. The Scrapple is relatively spicy, so I usually don't add any hot peppers or additional spice.

I like to use 300 degree temps and a 50/50 blend of Hickory and Applewood for this smoke. There is a bit of a trick to monitoring this Fattie. You want to be sure your meat probe is in the top layer of the Scrapple and not necessarily the egg mixture. It is not hard to do, but you don't want to simply stick your probe in and walk away - you'll get a false impression that it is done and the scrapple won't be cooked.

If you use 1lb of scrapple and a little more than 1lb of bacon - it usually runs about 2.5 hours at 300 degrees. I shoot for an IT of the scrapple at 160-165.

I don't have any pics to share yet, but maybe I'll build one this weekend. It's tough to have for breakfast as you need to get in early to be ready at the traditional breakfast times.

If you try it - post your results!

Joe


----------



## hockeyman474

12-Ringer said:


> Joe


Joe I may have overlooked it but for your meatloaf, did you keep it mopped (every hour) or did you just slather in sauce pre-cook? When I smoked burgers I ended up with a little crust on them like a meatloaf, which was very good but just wondering.


----------



## 12-Ringer

hockeyman474 said:


> Joe I may have overlooked it but for your meatloaf, did you keep it mopped (every hour) or did you just slather in sauce pre-cook? When I smoked burgers I ended up with a little crust on them like a meatloaf, which was very good but just wondering.


No mopping, I try not to open the smoker once it is closed. I gave it a light coat of sauce going in, used 3/4 can of Cherry Dr. Pepper in the water pan, and a light coat of sauce when it came out. The sauce absorbs quickly when it comes out - very moist - and everyone in the house loved it - which is saying something around my dinner table.

Joe



*QUICK FYI - LEM is offering 15% any purchase through May 18 - use code BESTDEAL at checkout - they have some of the BEST high melt cheese available anywhere and their sausage kits aren't bad either....of course they are known for their equipment*


----------



## adr1601

hockeyman474 said:


> Joe I may have overlooked it but for your meatloaf, did you keep it mopped (every hour) or did you just slather in sauce pre-cook? When I smoked burgers I ended up with a little crust on them like a meatloaf, which was very good but just wondering.


Normal oven recipe was 2# burger mixed with a box of stove top stuffing and 3/4 cup water plus 1/4 cup bbq.sauce and two eggs beaten. Form into loaf and coat with bbq. sauce and bake at 350 till done. 

I made to this recipe but did not coat with bbq sauce at first. Placed loaf in smoker and smoked at 275 (highest temp on my smoker) till IT of 150 then coated loaf with bbq sauce and smoked till IT of 180. Left rest in smoker with no heat until I finished my beer then removed. BEST MEAT LOAF I HAVE EVER HAD.

Gave a smoky crust to it.


----------



## DV1

Had to get in on this thread. Too hot to do much yard work here today so I did a little early in the day and then fired up the smoker to try something new. I made a marinade this morning of soy sauce, water, olive oil, ginger, garlic and brown sugar, put a few salmon filet's and some scallops in it. Let them sit for about 5 hours, then put them on the cedar plank and on the hot smoker at about 1:30 pm with some hickory and cherry wood. Cooked at 200-225 for about 3 hours and came out like this...(there were more than 3 scallops but I starting eating them before taking the pic)


I love seafood, especially salmon. I order it out a lot and cook it a lot, all different ways. This was in the top two best pieces of salmon I've had, anywhere, and the scallops were the best ever, no contest. There is chicken underneath...some split, bone-in breasts I had in a brine for 24 hours and some thighs with Rain Forest Cafe Mojo Bones rub. chicken is still going, wanted to give it a full 4 hours. I'm going to go broke buying stuff to eat like this because it certainly will not be the last time I do it...maybe not even the last time this week. :teeth:


----------



## 12-Ringer

DV1 said:


> Had to get in on this thread. Too hot to do much yard work here today so I did a little early in the day and then fired up the smoker to try something new. I made a marinade this morning of soy sauce, water, olive oil, ginger, garlic and brown sugar, put a few salmon filet's and some scallops in it. Let them sit for about 5 hours, then put them on the cedar plank and on the hot smoker at about 1:30 pm with some hickory and cherry wood. Cooked at 200-225 for about 3 hours and came out like this...(there were more than 3 scallops but I starting eating them before taking the pic)
> 
> 
> I love seafood, especially salmon. I order it out a lot and cook it a lot, all different ways. This was in the top two best pieces of salmon I've had, anywhere, and the scallops were the best ever, no contest. There is chicken underneath...some split, bone-in breasts I had in a brine for 24 hours and some thighs with Rain Forest Cafe Mojo Bones rub. chicken is still going, wanted to give it a full 4 hours. I'm going to go broke buying stuff to eat like this because it certainly will not be the last time I do it...maybe not even the last time this week. :teeth:


Nice and welcome aboard Smokers Anonymous - was looking for a good marinade for some scallops - have never been a huge salmon fan, but everyone keeps telling me that I don't know what I am missing when it comes to smoked salmon so I am thinking about giving it a shot. 

Any details on the marinade?

How important is the plank?

Joe


----------



## DV1

12-Ringer said:


> Nice and welcome aboard Smokers Anonymous - was looking for a good marinade for some scallops - have never been a huge salmon fan, but everyone keeps telling me that I don't know what I am missing when it comes to smoked salmon so I am thinking about giving it a shot.
> 
> Any details on the marinade?
> 
> How important is the plank?
> 
> Joe


I don't know how important the plank is for taste but for ease of removing scallops and fish from the grill, it's a big help. For the marinade I mixed 1/3 cup soy sauce, 1/4 cup brown sugar, 1/3 cup olive oil, 1/3 cup of water, 1 heaping teaspoon of minced garlic, a few shakes of ginger and I think I'm going to shake in a little cayenne next time for some heat. Let the filet's sit in it for at least 4 hours, 5 is good too. I used a few pieces of hickory and a few of cherry, and had apple juice in the pan.I like my salmon a little under cooked but it was well done this way and still not dried out and very tasty, even cold. Scallops were just about perfect. Grilled some asparagus and squash to go with it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I


DV1 said:


> I don't know how important the plank is for taste but for ease of removing scallops and fish from the grill, it's a big help. For the marinade I mixed 1/3 cup soy sauce, 1/4 cup brown sugar, 1/3 cup olive oil, 1/3 cup of water, 1 heaping teaspoon of minced garlic, a few shakes of ginger and I think I'm going to shake in a little cayenne next time for some heat. Let the filet's sit in it for at least 4 hours, 5 is good too. I used a few pieces of hickory and a few of cherry, and had apple juice in the pan.I like my salmon a little under cooked but it was well done this way and still not dried out and very tasty, even cold. Scallops were just about perfect. Grilled some asparagus and squash to go with it.


Sweet....thanks for the idea.

Joe


----------



## nhns4

12-Ringer said:


> Man those Morels look great. I've had zero luck nabbing some this year.[emoji26]
> 
> Joe


It was tough for me as well. Id been striking out. Then a buddy took me to his honey hole that they had picked twice already. I still was able to snag about 50 in a little over an hour.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nhns4 said:


> It was tough for me as well. Id been striking out. Then a buddy took me to his honey hole that they had picked twice already. I still was able to snag about 50 in a little over an hour.


Wow...that must be a hot spot!!

Joe


----------



## nhns4

12-Ringer said:


> Wow...that must be a hot spot!!
> 
> Joe


Yeah they call it mushroom hill. Theyve probably got 500 off it prior to me picking.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nhns4 said:


> Yeah they call it mushroom hill. Theyve probably got 500 off it prior to me picking.


Holy Crap - that is someplace special - they must be good friends to let you up there...could make a mortgage payment with 500 morels.

Joe


----------



## hockeyman474

12-Ringer said:


> No mopping, I try not to open the smoker once it is closed. I gave it a light coat of sauce going in, used 3/4 can of Cherry Dr. Pepper in the water pan, and a light coat of sauce when it came out. The sauce absorbs quickly when it comes out - very moist - and everyone in the house loved it - which is saying something around my dinner table.
> 
> Joe
> 
> 
> 
> *QUICK FYI - LEM is offering 15% any purchase through May 18 - use code BESTDEAL at checkout - they have some of the BEST high melt cheese available anywhere and their sausage kits aren't bad either....of course they are known for their equipment*


Ahhh that explains it. I don't use a water pan in my Weber anymore. I use a clay saucer as a heat sink so I can get the temps higher for bark and crispy skin on chicken and turkey.


----------



## 12-Ringer

For those smokers and grillers who use planks to support like DV1 above....are these the same and is this a good "deal" - I have always uses the baskets, and or stones for pizza, but am anxious to try DV1's recipe as I am a freak for some scallops....

http://www.outdoorgourmet.com/sale-items

Joe


----------



## nhns4

Prepping some dinner.


----------



## 12-Ringer

:darkbeer:


----------



## nhns4

Going 2-2-1 
after 2 hrs








Now added some Head Country BBq sauce and foil for 2 hrs.


----------



## nhns4

Almost done


----------



## nhns4




----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks like a nice night!!!

Joe

any input on these??? good/bad

http://www.outdoorgourmet.com/sale-items

thanks!!


----------



## PaPhoto

Great thread, as you can see I do my share of BBQ.


----------



## hockeyman474

PaPhoto said:


> Great thread, as you can see I do my share of BBQ.
> 
> View attachment 2227441


Awesome setup!!


----------



## pbuck

Dang!!!!!!!!! ^^^^

BBQ envy!! Lol!


----------



## 12-Ringer

PaPhoto said:


> Great thread, as you can see I do my share of BBQ.
> 
> View attachment 2227441


HOLY CRAP!!! 

Looks like a smokehouse/bbq restuaraunt - look forward to future contributions to this thread....

Joe


----------



## nhns4

pbuck said:


> Dang!!!!!!!!! ^^^^
> 
> BBQ envy!! Lol!


For sure.


----------



## Billy H

PaPhoto said:


> Great thread, as you can see I do my share of BBQ.
> 
> View attachment 2227441


Holy smokers is that ever a nice set up. When is the first annual AT BBQ


----------



## nicko

Outstanding setup PAphoto. With all of those options, how do you figure out which one to use?

I didn't get a pic of it but I did a whole chicken on the BGE a couple days ago and I think it turned out to be my best one yet. I bought a flavor injector food syringe and pumped some herb and garlic marinade into both sides of the breasts. Took some country flavor sausage with casings removed and pushed 2 full sausages beneath the skin and put a wad if it right at the neck. When you cook a chicken like this vertically, the sausage juices run down the bird and naturally baste while cooking. I rubbed the entire bird with skin intact with McCormicks applewood smokehouse rub. Filled a foil pan with water just for extra moisture and smoked it with applewood for 2 hours at about 325-350. The meat was practically dripping is was so juicy. 

I think next time I do a bird I will try injecting it with regular chicken or vegetable broth.


----------



## bowhuntermitch

12-Ringer said:


> Looks like a nice night!!!
> 
> Joe
> 
> any input on these??? good/bad
> 
> http://www.outdoorgourmet.com/sale-items
> 
> thanks!!


These work great for salmon, or any other fish for that matter. Easiest way to get good fish on a grill IMO. I've also tried laying down a "bed" of lemons directly on a grill/smoker. That works well too.


----------



## PaPhoto

When it comes to pizza the BGE always gets the job.


----------



## PaPhoto

When it comes to pulled pork the Meadow Creek TS-120 stick burner usually gets the nod. 

















Here is some more BBQ Pron. 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Shooters-BBQ/167928936602658?ref=hl


----------



## nicko

I got the BGE pizza stone and did a couple pies with fresh dough a week ago. They come out great.


----------



## pro38hunter

Just put this pork loin in the smoke for dinner tonight! I'll try to remember to take pictures when finished. 

I rubbed it a while back, vacuum packed it and froze. This seems to work well for our crazy schedule, I can make the decision to smoke one in evening prior and be ready to smoke by noon for dinner!


----------



## 12-Ringer

pro38hunter said:


> Just put this pork loin in the smoke for dinner tonight! I'll try to remember to take pictures when finished.
> 
> I rubbed it a while back, vacuum packed it and froze. This seems to work well for our crazy schedule, I can make the decision to smoke one in evening prior and be ready to smoke by noon for dinner!


Nice....looks good, great idea too...

Joe


----------



## 138104

Bass Pro has a 30" Mastercraft electric smoker with cover on sale for $130.

http://m.basspro.com/Masterbuilt-30...r/product/1502191521/?cmCat=CROSSSELL_PRODUCT


----------



## sportsman223

Something different fatty on the grill over top a pan with a couple beers steaming.


----------



## Bones816

This thread gave me the itch to get out my old Bass Pro Shops charcoal smoker. Had a deer heart and a turkey breast. Brined them over night and then wrapped them in bacon. The heart didn't take on much flavor but it was still really good. The turkey was very good and a New Belgium Abbey Dubbel Ale washed it down nicely!!
View attachment 2228203


----------



## rut hunt

PaPhoto said:


> Great thread, as you can see I do my share of BBQ.
> 
> View attachment 2227441


May I be the first to say "Holy Smoke"


----------



## 12-Ringer

Perry24 said:


> Bass Pro has a 30" Mastercraft electric smoker with cover on sale for $130.
> 
> http://m.basspro.com/Masterbuilt-30...r/product/1502191521/?cmCat=CROSSSELL_PRODUCT


Good deal...

Joe


----------



## pbuck

rut hunt said:


> May I be the first to say "Holy Smoke"


Nicely played! Lol!


----------



## pbuck

Bones816 said:


> This thread gave me the itch to get out my old Bass Pro Shops charcoal smoker. Had a deer heart and a turkey breast. Brined them over night and then wrapped them in bacon. The heart didn't take on much flavor but it was still really good. The turkey was very good and a New Belgium Abbey Dubbel Ale washed it down nicely!!
> View attachment 2228203


Looks good! well, the breast does. I'm not much for organs. LOL! Joe's thread has inspired some good looking Q. 

I have a couple breasts in the line up somewhere down the road.


----------



## nhns4

Im thinking beer can burgers before the Hawks game.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nothing like field fresh Triple S turkey (Sweet Sesame Soy).

Trim the turkey breast removing the nerves, fat, and skin.

Three tablespoons of Sesame oil, three tablespoons of Soy sauce, 1/4 cup of Maple Syrup, two tablespoons of Tony Chachere's. Toss in a glass bowl and let sit ovenight in the fridge.

Remove from fridge and rinse in cool water and pat dry. Season with your choice, I use two tablespoons of Tony Chachere's, two tablespoons of garlic powder, two tablespoons of brown sugar.

I take some of the good strips and roll with pepper jack cheese and wrap with bacon. The full breast simply get seasoned and a strip or two of bacon overtop....


















These will go into 300 degree smoker with a 50/50 split of Maple and Applewood wood until IT hits 165. I will use apple juice in the pan.

More pics of finished later...

Joe


----------



## nicko

Okay, I saw this posted up a couple times on Facebook this week and figure I would give it a whirl. 

I give you "the swineapple". The recipe I saw calls for pork ribs but I'm using a pork tenderloin instead. Take a pineapple and hollow it out and cut the bark off the outside. Cut a piece of pork tenderloin to the size of the hollowed out area and put it inside the pineapple. Cover the pineapple with bacon and spices of your choosing. The recipe said to use a creole seasoning but I have this overpriced pack of spices we bought at shop in St. Peter's Village and decided to finally put one of the packets to use. The packet I used is a chili lime seasoning. I set the temperature on the big green egg to 240 and laid a water pan underneath the grate to catch any drippings. I will report back with final pictures around 7 PM tonight.


----------



## nicko

A few more pics.


----------



## adr1601

View attachment 2228466


This is why I stick the first two does to cross my path.


----------



## wy_will

Interested in the swineapple results.


----------



## adr1601

View attachment 2228497


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> A few more pics.


Looks interesting....I'll be in for pics later...

Triple S turkey went in 3:20, just hit 150, potatoes and corn added, should be dinner in about 45:darkbeer:

Joe


----------



## mattmann

Can't wait to see the pineapple one...I need a smoker so bad...what is a good starter one? I really am leaning to electric with Bluetooth and built in meat probe for the simple fact of ease of use....no fire just electricity. What do the pros here say?


----------



## nicko

mattmann said:


> Can't wait to see the pineapple one...I need a smoker so bad...what is a good starter one? I really am leaning to electric with Bluetooth and built in meat probe for the simple fact of ease of use....no fire just electricity. What do the pros here say?



I started with a basic Brinkman bullet shaped smoker and it is a OK but you can't control the temperature on it, the temperature gauge merely said LOW, IDEAL, and HOT, and there was a gap between the lid and body that just allowed the heat to get sucked out on cold or windy days. An electric one that is no muss-no-fuss would probably be a good option. 

I like being able to play with and figure out what works best with the BGE. And I like playing with fire too.


----------



## nhns4

Changed my mind. Smoky reverse sear on this.


----------



## adr1601

nhns4 said:


> Changed my mind. Smoky reverse sear on this.


Now that's a steak.


----------



## adr1601

View attachment 2228609


Round two of the meat loaf. This time mixed in some sweet and tangy jalapenos similar to what joe did and pushed some smoked Cooper Sharp in.


----------



## nicko

adr1601 said:


> View attachment 2228609
> 
> 
> Round two of the meat loaf. This time mixed in some sweet and tangy jalapenos similar to what joe did and pushed some smoked Cooper Sharp in.


Very interesting. Will that cheese hold up through high temps or break down and travel through the loaf?


----------



## adr1601

nicko said:


> Very interesting. Will that cheese hold up through high temps or break down and travel through the loaf?



View attachment 2228644
View attachment 2228647


Gonna find out pretty soon. Got the smoky bark I wanted and back in the smoker with sauce.


----------



## nicko

Just checked internal temp on the swineapple and it was at 160 so I pulled it off and foiled it. I'll post pics of it cut up later with my review of the taste.


----------



## nicko

The bacon is unreal. About to sit down.


----------



## nhns4

nicko said:


> The bacon is unreal. About to sit down.


Looks awesome.


----------



## 12-Ringer

mattmann said:


> Can't wait to see the pineapple one...I need a smoker so bad...what is a good starter one? I really am leaning to electric with Bluetooth and built in meat probe for the simple fact of ease of use....no fire just electricity. What do the pros here say?


Hard to go wrong with an electric for a beginner...there will be a few snobs who turn their nose up, just invite them over for dinner and all will be good.

Save your money on the built in blue tooth probes and get yourself a Maverick or Ivation...seriously the best investment other than the smoker itself I've made and I am sure a few others would agree....

Good luck!

Joe


----------



## nhns4

Reverse sear. Slowly brought the steak temp to 125* let it rest while i put the cast iron pan in the grill. Got the temp to 500 and seared each side about a minute and a half. Slight smoke flavor to the meat.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Well as usual the crowd was waiting and everyone was so anxious to taste I didn't catch the photos that I had hoped for, but here is a shot....









Was delicious, even my 9-year old daughter asked for more. 

Looks like a lot of smoking going on tonight.

Joe


----------



## nicko

The swineapple was a winner. But I think I would use a different seasoning next time if I do it again. The chili lime seasoning I used would be better suited for a mexican meal of fajitas. The bacon really broke down from 4+ hours of cooking so it was not bacon-heavy. If anybody does this, don't do it for a meal for a large family. You can only fit so much tenderloin inside the pineapple but it worked fine for our family of three. Presentation is great but the real test in in the flavor.


----------



## Scottie_p74

Smoked a rack of ribs and a small pork shoulder one Saturday and man it turned out fantastic


----------



## 12-Ringer

Man looks like it was a smoke-filled weekend!

Joe


----------



## hockeyman474

adr1601 said:


> View attachment 2228497


Awesome pic!


----------



## hockeyman474

Bones816 said:


> This thread gave me the itch to get out my old Bass Pro Shops charcoal smoker. Had a deer heart and a turkey breast. Brined them over night and then wrapped them in bacon. The heart didn't take on much flavor but it was still really good. The turkey was very good and a New Belgium Abbey Dubbel Ale washed it down nicely!!
> View attachment 2228203


Welcome to the addiction! That's how I started off and really was able to hone my skills on the "ECB" (el cheapo brinkmann) Bass Pro shop smoker. If you want, I would recommend turning the legs inside out and resting the charcoal pan on some bricks because I know how bad those smokers leak air. I would also add a vent on top. Next I would install a real thermo in the top and wrap fireplace gasket around the lid for a more tight seal. Totally up to you but it did wonders for me. Learned on it for 2-3 years then upgraded to a Weber Smokey Mountain.


----------



## adr1601

View attachment 2228930


Final results. Loaf was great but I will say that the jalapenos kind of over took the flavor. IMO the first one was better.


----------



## adr1601

hockeyman474 said:


> Awesome pic!


Thanks it was a great weekend. Bear at 18 yrs in camp, two rattlers on trail, and food like this! I'm lucky to be able to be in the woods every weekend. I just try to be home in time to smoke something on Sun.


----------



## 12-Ringer

adr1601 said:


> View attachment 2228930
> 
> 
> Final results. Loaf was great but I will say that the jalapenos kind of over took the flavor. IMO the first one was better.


When I used them I think I only add 2-3 slivers of the jalepenos and I seeded and soaked them them apple cider vinegar to take some of the bite away....

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

First time I looked at this thread. Just did some deer ribs, pork ribs, and backstrap on the homemade Ugly Drum Smoker yesterday. Still learning, but I just finished a few leftovers for lunch. I did take a pic of them on the stove after I brought them in the house but I'll hav eto paste them later. Hoping to use some of these recipes this weekend.


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> First time I looked at this thread. Just did some deer ribs, pork ribs, and backstrap on the homemade Ugly Drum Smoker yesterday. Still learning, but I just finished a few leftovers for lunch. I did take a pic of them on the stove after I brought them in the house but I'll hav eto paste them later. Hoping to use some of these recipes this weekend.


Welcome aboard Von....be sure to share some of your recipes as well....

Joe


----------



## 0nepin

Fresh deer cooked on an open fire is as good as it gets


adr1601 said:


> View attachment 2228466
> 
> 
> This is why I stick the first two does to cross my path.


----------



## adr1601

nicko said:


> Very interesting. Will that cheese hold up through high temps or break down and travel through the loaf?



View attachment 2229344


Here's the answer.


----------



## JHENS87

Finally remembered to thaw out the whole chicken. Turned out great. Even broke out the fine China for it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks delicious...

Joe


----------



## Midlife Crisis

When you guys smoke a pork butt, do you put apple juice or something else in the pan inside the smoker, or do you just smoke it without liquids?


----------



## nhns4

Midlife Crisis said:


> When you guys smoke a pork butt, do you put apple juice or something else in the pan inside the smoker, or do you just smoke it without liquids?


When i get to 160* i wrap the butt in a foil pan and add apple juice. Other than that shes on the grill with no water or juice.


----------



## pbuck

I don't. Butt goes in my green egg with just an empty drip pan under it and the lid stays down until it's done.


----------



## nhns4

pbuck said:


> I don't. Butt goes in my green egg with just an empty drip pan under it and the lid stays down until it's done.


All personal personal preference really. Who cares if the meat is tasty.


----------



## Bones816

nicko said:


> Okay, I saw this posted up a couple times on Facebook this week and figure I would give it a whirl.
> 
> I give you "the swineapple". The recipe I saw calls for pork ribs but I'm using a pork tenderloin instead. Take a pineapple and hollow it out and cut the bark off the outside. Cut a piece of pork tenderloin to the size of the hollowed out area and put it inside the pineapple. Cover the pineapple with bacon and spices of your choosing. The recipe said to use a creole seasoning but I have this overpriced pack of spices we bought at shop in St. Peter's Village and decided to finally put one of the packets to use. The packet I used is a chili lime seasoning. I set the temperature on the big green egg to 240 and laid a water pan underneath the grate to catch any drippings. I will report back with final pictures around 7 PM tonight.


How could you possibly put a rack of ribs inside there? Looks really good!


----------



## Bones816

hockeyman474 said:


> Welcome to the addiction! That's how I started off and really was able to hone my skills on the "ECB" (el cheapo brinkmann) Bass Pro shop smoker. If you want, I would recommend turning the legs inside out and resting the charcoal pan on some bricks because I know how bad those smokers leak air. I would also add a vent on top. Next I would install a real thermo in the top and wrap fireplace gasket around the lid for a more tight seal. Totally up to you but it did wonders for me. Learned on it for 2-3 years then upgraded to a Weber Smokey Mountain.


Thanks for the tips!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Midlife Crisis said:


> When you guys smoke a pork butt, do you put apple juice or something else in the pan inside the smoker, or do you just smoke it without liquids?


Yes, I always do no matter if I am hoping to accomplish a pull, chop, or slice at the end. Cook times depend a lot on what I am hoping to accomplish, if I am going for a pull I want the IT up around 190 before I rest it...a chop a little closer to 175, if I am going for slices I rest it when the IT hits 160ish. These IT's also vary a little for bone-in or out cuts. 

I strive to not open and close the smoker while the meat is in there, by adding moisture/flavor to the pan I can confidently keep the smoker buttoned up tight until my thermometer hits the mark I am looking for...

A couple of excellent combos of for the pan.....
8oz. Cherry Dr. Pepper (Cherry Coke) / 2oz. Balsamic Vinegar
8oz. Apple Juice / 2oz. Apple Cider Vinegar
8oz. Pineapple Juice / 2 oz. White distilled vinegar
5 oz. Bourbon / 5oz. Apple Juice
5 oz. Dark Spiced Rum / 5oz. of Apple Juice

The 10oz. mark will keep you hydrated for about 8-10 hours at temps 300 degrees and lower - higher temps yield more evaporation. A properly positioned pan will also capture a lot of the rendering from cut of meat. Obviously the amount/flavor of the rendering will depend on the cut of meat itself (fat content) and the preparation of the cut (injection, rubs, sauces, etc...)

Nice thing about forums like these - you can see there is no right or wrong way to go, lots of people with experience get desirable results with different methods...

Good luck and be sure to post your project.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Any big Memorial Day Smoke-out plans?

I will be heading to the shore, contemplating on whether or not to haul the smoker down and back :embara: wife thinks I am nuts, but then remembers the meatloaf from last week and all of a sudden she was thinking about ways to pack it up :wink: We will see....

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

Got two chickens and two pork loins for Monday. Anyone else?


----------



## adr1601

Burgers, venison dogs, and deer tenderloin on the campfire and smoke chicken thighs Mon. night.


----------



## Midlife Crisis

Goin' *BIG* and stayin' home: my first pork butt in the smoker - 8.4 lbs. Hope it will be plenty of yum!


----------



## adr1601

Midlife Crisis said:


> When you guys smoke a pork butt, do you put apple juice or something else in the pan inside the smoker, or do you just smoke it without liquids?


I use a water pan.


----------



## ksgobbler

I use no pan. Did a Boston butt last night. Got on late so upped the temp to 250 for the first 8 hrs and the last 2 were at 225. It was delicious. Wife made home made mac and cheese to go with it.


----------



## nhns4

Midlife Crisis said:


> Goin' *BIG* and stayin' home: my first pork butt in the smoker - 8.4 lbs. Hope it will be plenty of yum!


Good luck! Low and Slow.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Can't keep a dedicated smoker down...thanks to my AMNPS I turned a standard propane grill inot a smoker.....the fam wanted the smoked loaf and I was glad to oblige....


















More to come in a few hours...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Wow.....glad someone shared the meatloaf recipe...9 of us here at the beach including 4 kids 12 and under....these two were gone in minutes.....










Skipped the jalapeños this time and just added 5 blend cheese...

Hoe everyone is having a great weekend.

Joe


----------



## pbuck

Wish we had a like button.  

I have all the fixings for a smoked loaf but it's the First weekend to take out our new boat we bought in Oct last year. Not going to have enough time on dry land to do any real cooking. Guess I'll eat vicariously through you guys.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> Wish we had a like button.
> 
> I have all the fixings for a smoked loaf but it's the First weekend to take out our new boat we bought in Oct last year. Not going to have enough time on dry land to do any real cooking. Guess I'll eat vicariously through you guys.


We delayed cleaning our boat until tomorrow. Spent the day with the "traditional" powerwashing, yard, deck, and beach house maintenance. Boat first thing tomorrow, hopefully be on the water by mid-day for a little cruising. Woke up today to 55 degree temps and after the powerwashing episode, I was primed for a low, slow smoke, hearty meal and some rest. Heading to the ice cream shop now...

Good luck with the new toy...our has brought more enjoyment to our family than I would have ever have thought. 

Joe


----------



## widnert

This thread got me wanting to get back to smoking. My wife was kind enough to buy me one for my birthday today. Just got done breaking it in following the seasoning instructions. Pork butt has our dry run on it and is resting in the fridge. Tomorrow after church, let the smoke begin!


----------



## pbuck

widnert said:


> This thread got me wanting to get back to smoking. My wife was kind enough to buy me one for my birthday today. Just got done breaking it in following the seasoning instructions. Pork butt has our dry run on it and is resting in the fridge. Tomorrow after church, let the smoke begin!


Congrats on the new baby! Post up some Q view.


----------



## ksgobbler

We had leftover pulled pork so it's pulled pork grilled cheese sandwiches. Reheated meat mixed with bbq sauce, caramelized onions, cheddar cheese, and a few home made sweet canned jalepenos. It's delicious.


----------



## widnert

All seasoned and ready for first smoking tomorrow. I'll post pictures as things progress tomorrow. 

Oh, after assembly, had to knock together a platform to raise the smoker up some. I'm 6' 4" and getting to the wood chips and the water pan meant going down on my knees. Now, perfect height.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

widnert said:


> All seasoned and ready for first smoking tomorrow. I'll post pictures as things progress tomorrow.
> 
> Oh, after assembly, had to knock together a platform to raise the smoker up some. I'm 6' 4" and getting to the wood chips and the water pan meant going down on my knees. Now, perfect height.


Nice mod shorty.


----------



## 12-Ringer

widnert said:


> This thread got me wanting to get back to smoking. My wife was kind enough to buy me one for my birthday today. Just got done breaking it in following the seasoning instructions. Pork butt has our dry run on it and is resting in the fridge. Tomorrow after church, let the smoke begin!


Welcome back to the addiction.....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

ksgobbler said:


> We had leftover pulled pork so it's pulled pork grilled cheese sandwiches. Reheated meat mixed with bbq sauce, caramelized onions, cheddar cheese, and a few home made sweet canned jalepenos. It's delicious.


Man that sounds delicious....

Joe


----------



## Midlife Crisis

Well, my first pork butt was a huge success. Smoked the 8.4 lb butt for 16 hours 45 minutes. Had a 10 degree discrepancy between the smoker thermometer and the probe one as to exactly what the temperature was inside the smoker, so I went with the higher one and lowered it to the probe's indication of 225. Started at 9:00 PM with meat, having sat out on the counter for 2.5 hours, at 46 degrees - not exactly room temperature. At 11:20 PM the meat had reached 105 degrees. I was worried about the temperature climbing so quickly that I set my alarm for 2:00 AM just to check. At that hour it was 143 degrees -- and the pellets had gone out!:mg: I could tell from the amount that had burned that they had been out for an hour or two. I lit them back up and went back to bed. Got out of bed at 5:00 AM (I am still on turkey hunting hours) and watched the temperature climb slowly throughout the day. Called it done at 1:45 PM. Put it in foil and then looked around for an old beach towel to wrap it in before placing it in the cooler for a rest. Didn't see one handy, so I used one of my wife's old sweatshirts. Sure, I could have used one of mine, but hers was closer at hand and seemed to have just the right amount of fabric for insulation. :wink: Please don't tell her...

At any rate, some good company, hors d'oeuvres, drinks, homemade coleslaw, cooked carrots, and homemade mango-strawberry-mint sorbet for dessert made for a fine evening. I'm on the far right. Next to me is one of my hunting buddies who was fresh back from Canada where he shot a 450 lb black bear, aged at about 25 years. Should make B&C.

Gonna smoke up a fattie tonight - will keep you posted.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Congrats....first of many I am sure.....

Joe


----------



## nhns4

Its addicting, and hard to beat the flavor.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nhns4 said:


> Its addicting, and hard to beat the flavor.


I'll say...one of the very few things that lends itself to the entire family (from kid to great grandparents) to cleaning their plates these days.

Joe


----------



## bambikiller

Smoking a couple racks of ribs for family and friends (my wife got me a smoker for early Father's Day gift ) I used it yesterday doing a pork sirloin it was delicious , going to try apple juice and apple vinegar in a pan for the ribs with Apple wood smoke , what could go wrong right ?


----------



## 12-Ringer

bambikiller said:


> Smoking a couple racks of ribs for family and friends (my wife got me a smoker for early Father's Day gift ) I used it yesterday doing a pork sirloin it was delicious , going to try apple juice and apple vinegar in a pan for the ribs with Apple wood smoke , what could go wrong right ?


Sounds delicious.....

Joe


----------



## widnert

Here's the wannabe swine - apple I made from the pork butt. It's in the smoker now at 240°.


----------



## widnert

Finished product. This was some tasty pork, lemme tell you!


----------



## nhns4

No smoker nearby but trying a couple in the oven instead.


----------



## bambikiller

First time doing ribs on this smoker , little nervous on how long they will take at 200-250 degrees ? Any input


----------



## widnert

5 to 6 hours should be good. This based on doing it on dad's smoker a few weeks ago


----------



## bambikiller

I plan on pullin them an rapping them too


----------



## nhns4

bambikiller said:


> I plan on pullin them an rapping them too


Did a 2 hr smoke 2 hour foil and then 1 hour grill and bbq sauce around 250 degrees. Fell right off the bone.


----------



## bambikiller

nhns4 said:


> Did a 2 hr smoke 2 hour foil and then 1 hour grill and bbq sauce around 250 degrees. Fell right off the bone.


Do you baist yours before you foil ? Like an apple vinegar ect


----------



## nhns4

bambikiller said:


> Do you baist yours before you foil ? Like an apple vinegar ect


Nope pulled the silver skin off. Seasoned and put on the grill. Once i foiled i did put a little apple juice in with them. 








Some may say they were overcooked cause they fell off the bone, but there were no complaints at my house.


----------



## bambikiller

Looks great Im in the process of trying your recipe and cook schedule ... I love pork ribs


----------



## nhns4

bambikiller said:


> Looks great Im in the process of trying your recipe and cook schedule ... I love pork ribs


Hope it turns out great.


----------



## bambikiller

nhns4 said:


> Hope it turns out great.


Turned out awesome .. No complaints at the Barnes residence .. Or the couple neighbors that were over .. Thanks again


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks like it was a great weekend for many - I know we had a blast at the shore - smoked meatloaf one night - burgers another (brother wanted to cook them "his way" so we didn't smoke those, but they were pretty good off the grill.. and it wouldn't be weekend at the shore with a few empty pizza boxes in the recycle bin. 


This is an awesome thread - and not because I started it.....great contributions and a lot of folks helping each other...

Joe


----------



## Eddie12

Well after spending some time reading this thread and drooling all over the place I couldn't take it anymore and pulled the trigger on an MES 30 from Lowes yesterday. They had them 10% off and I got another 10% military so I think I got a decent deal. My plans are to season it this evening or tomorrow evening so I can use it this weekend. I can already tell a stand is a must and I see that Masterbuilt makes a stand but its kinda expensive. What are you guys using for stands? I would like one with wheels so I can wheel it in and out of my garage. Thanks.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Eddie12 said:


> Well after spending some time reading this thread and drooling all over the place I couldn't take it anymore and pulled the trigger on an MES 30 from Lowes yesterday. They had them 10% off and I got another 10% military so I think I got a decent deal. My plans are to season it this evening or tomorrow evening so I can use it this weekend. I can already tell a stand is a must and I see that Masterbuilt makes a stand but its kinda expensive. What are you guys using for stands? I would like one with wheels so I can wheel it in and out of my garage. Thanks.


A nice option....
http://www.target.com/p/re-microwave-kitchen-cart/-/A-14685749#prodSlot=medium_4_3

You can leave the top wood shelf off, put the MES on the middle shelf...buddy did it, its pretty slick!

I can't find the one that I have, I bought it at Home Depot - ~$40 nice, just wish it had better wheels....

Good luck and welcome to the addiction....

Joe


----------



## Walleyehawger

*******s......I have been wanting a BGE for almost two years now. Spend too much money on hunting and fishing though lol.


----------



## Eddie12

Awesome Joe thanks I will check that cart out. So far so good been holding a temp between 270-275 while seasoning for the past 2 hours and smelling delicious once I added the hickory, apple, and cherry chips.


----------



## nicko

I'm convinced low-and-slow is the way to go for larger cuts and whole chickens. I did a whole chicken on Memorial day at 250 degrees for 4 hours and it came out unbelievably juicy. I did inject the breast meat with chicken broth before smoking which helped but I've been using this McCormick Applewood Rub spice which gives a great flavor to the meat.


----------



## sinko

Here is some black eye peas I did last weekend. Did some wild turkey breast, and back straps from a deer.

I agree with Nicko, low and slow, in fact I cook low like below 220. I do deer at 200.


----------



## pbuck

Eddie12 said:


> Awesome Joe thanks I will check that cart out. So far so good been holding a temp between 270-275 while seasoning for the past 2 hours and smelling delicious once I added the hickory, apple, and cherry chips.


Eddie, I'd invest in a decent dual probe thermometer for your new toy. The ones on the smokers are notoriously unreliable. Mine reads almost 20 degrees hotter than my Maverick remote. You'll also want to keep track of your meat IT. 

There's a couple links to nice thermometers in this thread.


----------



## Eddie12

Thanks Pbuck I am currently looking at an Ivation through Amazon. Between a good thermometer and some sort of a cart / stand to put it on to save my back will be my next two purchases.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Eddie12 said:


> Thanks Pbuck I am currently looking at an Ivation through Amazon. Between a good thermometer and some sort of a cart / stand to put it on to save my back will be my next two purchases.


You won't regret either...in fact, the Ivation is now a tool we (wife and I) are using even in the house - sure beats opening and closing the oven, poking and prodding meats to test....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Thought I'd share LEM is offering 20% your highest priced item again this weekend (ends 6/1) - use DAD15 at check out - they have a good price on their 5lb stuffer too - I love mine, really makes a BIG difference when making snack sticks, sausages, etc.....

Hope this helps.

Joe


----------



## P.Smash

By far the best thread on AT.......


----------



## 138104

P.Smash said:


> By far the best thread on AT.......


There goes the neighborhood...lol!


----------



## pbuck

P.Smash said:


> By far the best thread on AT.......


No doubt!!! 

Sup brudda? Did you honestly think this was a thread about cooking when you first clicked on it? Lmao!!


----------



## wildcatter109

Been Smokin on a Brinkmann charcoal and Charbroil smoker for 20+ years before that had a homemade drum smoker cooker, 5 years ago after using and watching a buddy use a cookshack for about 4 or 5 years I decided to make the investment,,,,$525.00 more than I spent on every smoker I ever bought. Best move I ever made.... I use 1/4 the wood I used to need, and being electric, a couple charcoal briquettes is all you need for true smoke ring quality. The biggest thing I like about it is I can tell no difference than when I tended the smoker for hours keeping the temp where I needed to get the same results. Now I set it and pretty much forget it on 4 to 14 hour smokes. and my venison never tasted as good!!! Don't need water bowls, just plain great smoked food, even when it's in the single digits outside, 8 to 10 pound shoulders are no sweat! 

Some Stuffed Venison Backstrap with Stuffed Peppers,,








Venison neck smoked for Black Eyed peas and Navy beans,,, beets the hell outa ham and beans!!








Bacon wrapped Pork loins








Smoked White Bass,,








an 9# Pork Shoulder,,,,,


----------



## adr1601

P.Smash said:


> By far the best thread on AT.......


It's a nice change and it helps pass the time.


----------



## 12-Ringer

wildcatter109 said:


> Been Smokin on a Brinkmann charcoal and Charbroil smoker for 20+ years before that had a homemade drum smoker cooker, 5 years ago after using and watching a buddy use a cookshack for about 4 or 5 years I decided to make the investment,,,,$525.00 more than I spent on every smoker I ever bought. Best move I ever made.... I use 1/4 the wood I used to need, and being electric, a couple charcoal briquettes is all you need for true smoke ring quality. The biggest thing I like about it is I can tell no difference than when I tended the smoker for hours keeping the temp where I needed to get the same results. Now I set it and pretty much forget it on 4 to 14 hour smokes. and my venison never tasted as good!!! Don't need water bowls, just plain great smoked food, even when it's in the single digits outside, 8 to 10 pound shoulders are no sweat!
> 
> Some Stuffed Venison Backstrap with Stuffed Peppers,,
> View attachment 2237881
> 
> 
> Venison neck smoked for Black Eyed peas and Navy beans,,, beets the hell outa ham and beans!!
> View attachment 2237761
> 
> 
> Bacon wrapped Pork loins
> View attachment 2237945
> 
> 
> Smoked White Bass,,
> View attachment 2237889
> 
> 
> an 9# Pork Shoulder,,,,,
> View attachment 2237913


How about some pics of the cookshack - never heard of it....

Joe


----------



## mhedlund

wildcatter109 said:


> Venison neck smoked for Black Eyed peas and Navy beans,,, beets the hell outa ham and beans!!
> View attachment 2237761


Could I get some more info on this? Looks great!


----------



## Eddie12

Well I just put some St Louis ribs on my MES 30 for its first smoke. Used an applewood dry rub and hickory / apple chips with some apple juice in the pan. Will shoot for 5-6 hours on 225 degrees. Wish me luck...lol


----------



## 12-Ringer

Eddie12 said:


> Well I just put some St Louis ribs on my MES 30 for its first smoke. Used an applewood dry rub and hickory / apple chips with some apple juice in the pan. Will shoot for 5-6 hours on 225 degrees. Wish me luck...lol


In for the update...good luck....and remember ....without pics it didn't happen


----------



## rustyhook57

Man,you can bet Capn.Dan won't forget that recipe! !


----------



## Eddie12

One word delicious! Took 6 hours but well worth it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Man...they look great!!!!

Joe


----------



## Eddie12

This thread is amazing thanks for all of the input...I'm hooked.


----------



## pbuck

Getting the BGE fueled up for a smoked loaf. Think I'll try to roll it up with shredded cheese similar to a baconless fatty. We'll see how that works. I'll post more pics as it goes.


----------



## pbuck

Well, I didn't think I could roll it up so I just stuffed the center with the cheese and left the whole loaf in the pan. I used 1 lb. ground round and 3/4 lb. ground pork. 2 eggs, sautéed onions and 1/2 cup water and 1/2 package stove top stuffing for pork. Going to try and keep the BGE at around 320-330 and once I get IT to 150 I'll hit it with the SBR.


----------



## bambikiller

I


pbuck said:


> Well, I didn't think I could roll it up so I just stuffed the center with the cheese and left the whole loaf in the pan. I used 1 lb. ground round and 3/4 lb. ground pork. 2 eggs, sautéed onions and 1/2 cup water and 1/2 package stove top stuffing for pork. Going to try and keep the BGE at around 320-330 and once I get IT to 150 I'll hit it with the SBR.
> 
> View attachment 2247825


 I have one of those going right now with mesquite wood chips . Stuffed with peeper Jack port. Mushrooms an green peppers


----------



## pbuck

bambikiller said:


> I
> I have one of those going right now with mesquite wood chips . Stuffed with peeper Jack port. Mushrooms an green peppers


I used Apple and pecan chunks.


----------



## wildcatter109

mhedlund said:


> Could I get some more info on this? Looks great!


That Deer neck was a first this year, I always ground what meat I could get off my deer, been doin that for 60 years,,,,and dang that was stupid!! I had a buddy tell me he tried this last year for new years eve, said they used it as finger food and was pretty good. So I saved my first deer neck this year and smoked it with brisket rub and fast eddies, it was great!! I will take every deer I kill from now on,,,5 to 7 a year, and take him from as close as I can to the ears all the way to the shoulder, best cut of meat on the deer,,,,,and I know what backstraps are!!!

This recipe I was my first shot at Venison and beans,,,, but is now in my recipe book!!!
1 deer neck
rubbed with yellow mustard
rubbed generously with Cookshack Brisket rub or your favorite rib or brisket rub
smoked with 4 oz Red Oak for 2 hours on 230*
take it out and put it in a large crockpot with 1# each w/ Black Eyed Peas and Great Northern Beans that have been well rinsed w/4 cups water, cover and slow cook on high for 6 hours. 

Remove the roast and pull off the bones and return to the crock pot on low for 1 hour to blend the flavor 








Then have someone you know over that always tells you the hate Venison,,,,,, be assured they will believe it's ham from a custom smokehouse,,,,:wink:


----------



## andrewmaura

Yea it's something I would def eat


----------



## spamking

Gotta subscribe to this sucker.


----------



## wildcatter109

12-Ringer said:


> How about some pics of the cookshack - never heard of it....
> 
> Joe


Cabela's used to carry them but discontinued them because everyone always bought smokers that sold for less. They quite expensive, and a I probably would never have bought one if they would have not closed them out for 40% off,,, I would have never known what I was missing. I never smoked with so little wood and had such great results. The set and forget is truly a blessing and with results that are as good as my Smoke'n King and better than my Charbroil smoker. All I need is set the temp, add 4 to 6 oz of whatever flavor I want and insert a temp probe so I know when it's done and that's it. It's unique vent has no dampers and how I don't know but needs no liquids to keep your long smokes moist. 

Today I am doing a meatloaf and some smoked stuffed peppers, for Sunday Dinner. So I snapped a couple shot's for you of the smoker being loaded the first shows the Smoker at work on it's way to 270* for the meatloaf








This is the 2- smoking tray's and the element the wood box sets over with a view of the complete insulated cabinet, door and all sides, I have held 235* for 9 hours on a pork shoulder in outside temps as low as 10* in the winter, I never tried using it when it's colder out than that .








This one shows the woodbox inserted and ready to go. 








Here is a last pic just to show you it works! Plus I like to make folk's mouth water,,,,,,,:wink:








The interior and top are Stainless steel and the rest of the exterior is powder coated. They longer offer a Powder Coated exterior on any of their smokers, all are 100% Heavy Stainless Steel construction. This is their smallest offering, and their cheapest, which is the reason I bought it, even after over a year reviewing them and my buddy having one for a couple years I couldn't bring myself to pay this kind of money for a smoker this small,,,,,I regret not buying their Amerique 4 shelf smoker now it is the last smoker I will ever need. I can do about any job I want with it, but it would be nice to know I could double my capacity. The biggest smoke OI ever diod with this smoker is 2- 9# pork shoulders and one 12# brisket, that pretty much fills this little 025.2249033[/ATTACH]


----------



## pbuck

Dang it!! As if bow porn wasn't enough to give me the "wants". Now, I have smoker porn to contend with. Lol!!


----------



## pbuck

BTW....My meatloaf turned out pretty well. Not great IMO but definitely a do again with some mods. Since I didn't do the roll as planned and there was no block cheese in the house, my grated cheese was pretty much confined to the center like the one Joe did. It needed a couple things to kick it up a notch but all in all, it was decent. Lol! The wife liked it but I'm pretty critical of my cooking. 

Next time I'll change it up some.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks like it was another great weekend for smokers.

Joe


----------



## pbuck

wildcatter109 said:


> That Deer neck was a first this year, I always ground what meat I could get off my deer, been doin that for 60 years,,,,and dang that was stupid!! I had a buddy tell me he tried this last year for new years eve, said they used it as finger food and was pretty good. So I saved my first deer neck this year and smoked it with brisket rub and fast eddies, it was great!! I will take every deer I kill from now on,,,5 to 7 a year, and take him from as close as I can to the ears all the way to the shoulder, best cut of meat on the deer,,,,,and I know what backstraps are!!!
> 
> This recipe I was my first shot at Venison and beans,,,, but is now in my recipe book!!!
> 1 deer neck
> rubbed with yellow mustard
> rubbed generously with Cookshack Brisket rub or your favorite rib or brisket rub
> smoked with 4 oz Red Oak for 2 hours on 230*
> take it out and put it in a large crockpot with 1# each w/ Black Eyed Peas and Great Northern Beans that have been well rinsed w/4 cups water, cover and slow cook on high for 6 hours.
> 
> Remove the roast and pull off the bones and return to the crock pot on low for 1 hour to blend the flavor
> View attachment 2248817
> 
> 
> Then have someone you know over that always tells you the hate Venison,,,,,, be assured they will believe it's ham from a custom smokehouse,,,,:wink:


I cut the neck roast off the bone. Looks like I have a new recipe to try. 

This thread just gets better.


----------



## hockeyman474

No pics unfortunately but on Friday I bought a pork tenderloin on sale, cut it into medallions and put in a bag with a homemade marinade. Had to wait until the weather held off so Sunday even was the earliest I could smoke it. I took the medallions out, added a little bit of my sweet and spicy rub, wrapped the outside in bacon and smoked with Jack Daniels wood chips for 2 hours at 250. They were un-freaking believeable.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Just wanted to share another great deal....can't really pass these up- as far as "seconds" - the only thing I have noticed is that a few of the stamped labels are crooked and a couple had rough edges - no-way they could be used in a restaurant for serving, but many they do the deal just fine at home. I did get a couple different sizes and I believe the 11" *(the ones on sale 66% off)* really do meet my needs the best. I can load up scallops and shrimp and/or a fillet of something along with a few scallops and shrimp. The smaller boards were just a little too small for my liking.

Not sure if it is an ancient secret or anything, but one guy gave me the tip to soak the board overnight in apple juice and WOW there was a noticeable and desirable difference.......I basically ran two boards one soaked in water, the other in apple juice, the apple juice board below the water board so that anything dripping off of that board went into the pan - the shrimp and scallops were noticeably different on the apple juice soaked board.

http://www.outdoorgourmet.com/sale-items


Hope this helps someone...

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

Thinking of an MES. Can you cold smoke in one? I want to do cheese.


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> Thinking of an MES. Can you cold smoke in one? I want to do cheese.


Yes...it isn't really "cold", but low enough heat not to melt the cheese. There are several modifications to the MES that would allow true no heat smoke, namely "the mailbox mod" with the AMNPS smoke tray. I do have this mod on my MES and have become a fan. It is easy to remove if you want to simply use the chip loader.

Joe


----------



## nhns4

P.Smash said:


> By far the best thread on AT.......


Who let this guy in.


----------



## wildcatter109

pbuck said:


> I cut the neck roast off the bone. Looks like I have a new recipe to try.
> 
> This thread just gets better.


Impossible, the neck bone is the roast. Trust me, after 61 years filleting my own deer, cutting the meat off the bone, I found this is the biggest mistake you can make with the neck meat!!! Cut the head off at the ears, and the neck off at the shoulders, and slow cook it, smoke it, whatever, but if the meat didn't fall off the bones,,,,,you screwed up!:thumbs_up


----------



## nhns4

wildcatter109 said:


> Impossible, the neck bone is the roast. Trust me, after 61 years filleting my own deer, cutting the meat off the bone, I found this is the biggest mistake you can make with the neck meat!!! Cut the head off at the ears, and the neck off at the shoulders, and slow cook it, smoke it, whatever, but if the meat didn't fall off the bones,,,,,you screwed up!:thumbs_up


I agree. I just dont have the 61 years under my belt yet lol


----------



## pbuck

wildcatter109 said:


> Impossible, the neck bone is the roast. Trust me, after 61 years filleting my own deer, cutting the meat off the bone, I found this is the biggest mistake you can make with the neck meat!!! Cut the head off at the ears, and the neck off at the shoulders, and slow cook it, smoke it, whatever, but if the meat didn't fall off the bones,,,,,you screwed up!:thumbs_up


Lol, ok. I wouldn't say impossible. But maybe next time I'll leave the bone in just to try.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I just can't let this thread get too far from the top....put together my own version of the Swine-Apple - and all I can say is WOW!!!!!!

The family is a fan of sweet heat, not too hot, and some sweetness to take off a little of the bite, well let me tell you this...this was likely the best loin that I have ever made, period - smoker, grill, oven...doesn't matter.

Marinated a 2lb loin over-night in my personal sweet mesquite marinade....
1/4 cup apple cider vinegar
1/3 cup of dark brown sugar
1 cup apple juice
4 tablespoons A1 Sweet Mesquite dry rub mix...

Next day, hollow out the pineapple, season the fruit with the A1 Dry Rub, cut the loin to fit, stuff the pineapple, wrap in center-cut thick hickory smoked bacon, season again with the A1





you can see a piece of the loin that I cut off as the it wouldn't all fit in the cavity....

Into the 250 degree smoke until the IT hit 150 and let me tell you,,,,that pork was simply amazing....it had a little more bite to it than the kids would have cared for, but they cleaned it up none-the-less....i used a 33/33/33 combo of hickory, pecan, and mesquite for smoke.....





The meat was so moist you could cut it with the edge of your fork, the flavor was outstanding. The most difficult part was hollowing out the pineapple....made a nice dessert as well, simply took the insides of the pineapple, cut into small chucks, tossed with cool whip and maraschino cherries....everyone killed it....

Joe


----------



## pbuck

Looks deelish, Joe! The wife is skeptical. Guess I'm going to have to make one. Lol!


----------



## bambikiller

Surprised the meat gets much Ike dlavor through the Pineapple


----------



## 12-Ringer

bambikiller said:


> Surprised the meat gets much Ike dlavor through the Pineapple


I did season and marinade the loin overnight, maybe went over board with the Dry Rub and vinegar? It didn't bother my wife or I, even my 9 year old daughter cleaned her plate, but did have an extra glass of water (or two):wink:

If you are thinking about this, I'd give it a shot. Honestly, I was surprised it turned out that well.....

Joe


----------



## nicko

Very nice Joe. Looks awesome. When I did mine, I didn't put any seasoning on the pork and in hindsight I should have but it still came out great.


----------



## rhs341

I saw the swineapple and had to try it too.....








Pork tenderloin and hollowed out the pineapple 








Garlic powder, Season salt and pepper








I had a little extra tenderloin too and had to cut off the end








Wrapped in thick sliced bacon and onto the smoker








Little Summer Shandy and a cigar while she was smoking 
225 for about 3 hours and it was 160 IT...








Beautiful cut and it would easily cut with a fork.....I will definitely do another one of these......


----------



## 12-Ringer

Any weekend projects underway??

Joe


----------



## Rockyoutdoors

Great thread.


----------



## ruffme

12-Ringer said:


> Any weekend projects underway??
> 
> Joe


Two racks or ribs for tonight...going over to a buddies to celebrate a birthday, watch the Stanley cup out on the deck, eat ribs and a little desert.


Ribs are rubbed with Tatonka Dust, they will get glazed at the end with my super secret crack(crack as in can't get enough) sauce.
Then ice cream floats with this for desert.
http://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/24798/86621/


----------



## 12-Ringer

redruff said:


> Two racks or ribs for tonight...going over to a buddies to celebrate a birthday, watch the Stanley cup out on the deck, eat ribs and a little desert.
> 
> 
> Ribs are rubbed with Tatonka Dust, they will get glazed at the end with my super secret crack(crack as in can't get enough) sauce.
> Then ice cream floats with this for desert.
> http://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/24798/86621/


Sound great....secrets huh.....there ain't no secrets on the Hey Smokers thread [emoji12] lol

Joe


----------



## ruffme

12-Ringer said:


> Sound great....secrets huh.....there ain't no secrets on the Hey Smokers thread [emoji12] lol
> 
> Joe


ok ok....

this stuff is crack....
they left chicken off the list but it will go with ANYTHING! 
But sure to follow the directions and do the reducing part...if you don't it will be a tad acidic.

1/2 cup Champagne vinegar
1 to 2 tablespoons red chili flakes
1 tablespoon minced garlic
2 tabelspoons minced red onion
2 cups packed light brown sugar
1/2 cup soy sauce
1 teaspoon salt
2 tablespoons tomato paste
1 stick sweet butter cut into chunks
In a heavy saucepan, simmer vinegar, chili flakes, garlic and onion until it has reduced 50%. Add brown sugar, soy sauce, salt and tomato paste and bring back to a simmer for 3 minutes. Remove from heat and whisk in butter chunks one at a time.

This sauce goes well with pork, lamb, and game birds as well as venison. It will hold for wo weeks in the refrigerator


----------



## tartop

Ruff-You could put that sauce on a phonebook and they would fight over the yellow pages.


----------



## 12-Ringer

redruff said:


> ok ok....
> 
> this stuff is crack....
> they left chicken off the list but it will go with ANYTHING!
> But sure to follow the directions and do the reducing part...if you don't it will be a tad acidic.
> 
> 1/2 cup Champagne vinegar
> 1 to 2 tablespoons red chili flakes
> 1 tablespoon minced garlic
> 2 tabelspoons minced red onion
> 2 cups packed light brown sugar
> 1/2 cup soy sauce
> 1 teaspoon salt
> 2 tablespoons tomato paste
> 1 stick sweet butter cut into chunks
> In a heavy saucepan, simmer vinegar, chili flakes, garlic and onion until it has reduced 50%. Add brown sugar, soy sauce, salt and tomato paste and bring back to a simmer for 3 minutes. Remove from heat and whisk in butter chunks one at a time.
> 
> This sauce goes well with pork, lamb, and game birds as well as venison. It will hold for wo weeks in the refrigerator



WOW!!! I was just joking, but thanks for sharing....lsounds delicious,....

Joe


----------



## nicko

No smoking tonight but I did a pizza on the BGE with fresh dough. Straight up sauce and cheese on one side for our son and on the other side a light skim of extra virgin olive oil on the dough, a generous sprinkling of garlic and salt, fresh sliced tomatoes, more garlic, fresh basil leaves, buffalo chicken breast, grated parmesan, and a light sprinkling of shredded mozzarella. I feel like I ate a party hoagie but it was good.


----------



## ruffme

tartop said:


> Ruff-You could put that sauce on a phonebook and they would fight over the yellow pages.


ya its that good!
AND the root beer floats were a hit!

It really tastes like root beer but has a very slight hop and alcohol bite at the end..It was a fun dessert everybody liked it!


----------



## adr1601

12-Ringer said:


> Any weekend projects underway??
> 
> Joe


Chicken thighs and beef ribs.


----------



## wildcatter109

Just finished Sunday supper and have'n trouble stay'n awake for the big game,,,,, had a Doe Backstrap rubbed with the home brew of seasonings and wrapped in a bacon blanket, and sealed in selifan for 8 hours. In the Cookshack w/1.5oz apple and 1oz hickory, 250* for 1.5hrs pulled at 145* I.T. Served with broccoli and cauliflower smothered in colby cheese, and fresh deviled eggs,,,,,,,,, this is why hunt!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

wildcatter109 said:


> Just finished Sunday supper and have'n trouble stay'n awake for the big game,,,,, had a Doe Backstrap rubbed with the home brew of seasonings and wrapped in a bacon blanket, and sealed in selifan for 8 hours. In the Cookshack w/1.5oz apple and 1oz hickory, 250* for 1.5hrs pulled at 145* I.T. Served with broccoli and cauliflower smothered in colby cheese, and fresh deviled eggs,,,,,,,,, this is why hunt!!!
> 
> View attachment 2287394
> View attachment 2287458
> View attachment 2287466



Nice!

Joe


----------



## hockeyman474

wildcatter109 said:


> View attachment 2287458


this looks amazing!


----------



## Eddie12

Well my first bacon wrapped fatty turned out amazing...I went with something simple with just pepper jack cheese in the middle but wow was it good.


----------



## nhns4

Tasty


----------



## Swamp Poodle

Definitely the best thread on AT - problem is I'm hungry now!


----------



## bambikiller

What wood are you guys using for the swine apple ??im going to do it tomorrow along with stuffed jalapeños wrapped in bacon


----------



## nicko

bambikiller said:


> What wood are you guys using for the swine apple ??im going to do it tomorrow along with stuffed jalapeños wrapped in bacon



I used applewood chunks when I did mine.


----------



## bambikiller

Thanks


----------



## JHENS87

Got an Ad from cabelas today saying a masterbuilt sportsman elite 30" window smoker is $100 off for anyone interested


----------



## 12-Ringer

bambikiller said:


> What wood are you guys using for the swine apple ??im going to do it tomorrow along with stuffed jalapeños wrapped in bacon


I used an even blend of hickory, pecan and mesquite - it was really good...folks talking about it all weekend - pretty cool really that I could get my entire family fired up about something....

What are you stuffing your japs with??

Joe


----------



## bambikiller

A cream cheese of some kind ,then wrap with bacon . Figure smoke an hour or so for that and 3 for the swine


----------



## 12-Ringer

bambikiller said:


> A cream cheese of some kind ,then wrap with bacon . Figure smoke an hour or so for that and 3 for the swine


Sounds great - when I made the swine, I also cut about 8 red potatoes into 1" cubes, mixed with a bag of baby carrots, lightly coated with olive oil and tossed with a package of Lipton Onion soup mix.

I put the swine apple on the higher shelf with the potatoes and carrots in an aluminum pan under the swine - everything came out at the same time - everything was done just right...

Just some food for thought....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Smoked tuna????

Anyone try it? I am thinking of trying DV1's salmon/scallop marinade on some fresh tuna steaks.....

Joe


----------



## Swamp Poodle

12-Ringer said:


> Smoked tuna????
> 
> Anyone try it? I am thinking of trying DV1's salmon/scallop marinade on some fresh tuna steaks.....
> 
> Joe


I've smoked mullet and mackerel that turned out really good - I make fish dip out of it. I personally like my tuna just seared or rare (if on the boat) as it's pretty pricey if you're not catching it yourself.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Swamp Poodle said:


> I've smoked mullet and mackerel that turned out really good - I make fish dip out of it. I personally like my tuna just seared or rare (if on the boat) as it's pretty pricey if you're not catching it yourself.


We've got plenty and I have eaten pretty much every way except smoked. I told the guys I was going to try it and they just about wanted to throw me overboard, "how could you do that to tuna??" (lol) maybe they are right. I'd love to try some fish and my wife won't eat salmon, I can't bear to try bluefish anymore as I have tried that every way possible and still way to fishy, no matter what I do. I could try some striper or flounder, but the flounder usually gets spoken for as soon as it hits the deck of the boat, even more so than tuna and mahi....never said we were normal folk

Joe


----------



## bambikiller

Man you need a small tenderloin for the Apple swine .. Or I didn't find a big pineapple .


----------



## nhns4

Wife informed me that shes getting me the smokin-it #2 electric smoke for fathers day. Shes a keeper. Ill still use the akorn but for longer smokes ill try the electric. Got some fish that will be ready to go in it as well.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Very nice Nick.


----------



## nhns4

Couple fatties i made at work. 
One is asparagus mac n cheese chees and onion and the other is pizza toppings.


----------



## Nturp

Anybody have any good ways to smoke a wild turkey breast?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nturp said:


> Anybody have any good ways to smoke a wild turkey breast?




Does it have the skin on or off?

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Saw this the other day....gave me the idea as we love bacon burgers with mushrooms and swiss......think we're gonna give this a whirl sometime soon.....








Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Got a meatloaf and red potatoes in the smoke - dinner around 6....:darkbeer:

Joe


----------



## adr1601

12-Ringer said:


> Got a meatloaf and red potatoes in the smoke - dinner around 6....:darkbeer:
> 
> Joe


Still using the Stove Top recipe?


----------



## 12-Ringer

adr1601 said:


> Still using the Stove Top recipe?


Yep...with just a few tweaks.....

Joe


----------



## GuardianAngel

Even though I am veggie this looks so bloody good


----------



## adr1601

GuardianAngel said:


> Even though I am veggie this looks so bloody good


Your not missing anything???

View attachment 2311585


----------



## Carbon missile

nhns4 said:


> Wife informed me that shes getting me the smokin-it #2 electric smoke for fathers day. Shes a keeper. Ill still use the akorn but for longer smokes ill try the electric. Got some fish that will be ready to go in it as well.


You'll love it. I have this excat smoker and it is solid, easy to use, controls temps great, and will last a really long time! To me the best electric smoke for the money.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Carbon missile said:


> You'll love it. I have this excat smoker and it is solid, easy to use, controls temps great, and will last a really long time! To me the best electric smoke for the money.


That does look like a keeper!!

Joe


----------



## tdubb1972.tw

Okay. ...this is probably a silly question. For the swine apple are you guys using wild boar or a store bought loin. Just wondering if wild boar would come out tender cooked with this method.


----------



## nhns4

Carbon missile said:


> You'll love it. I have this excat smoker and it is solid, easy to use, controls temps great, and will last a really long time! To me the best electric smoke for the money.


Researched the heck out of them. It came down to this or the Smokin tex. Smokin it comes with more and has a better price. She ordered it today so ill be getting it smoky real soon.


----------



## Nturp

Skin off. I've got an ole hickory smoker and have done a lot of pork and beef. But never done a wild turkey breast. Did two pork shoulders last weekend. Should have taken a pic. This is the smoker ive got.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nturp said:


> Skin off. I've got an ole hickory smoker and have done a lot of pork and beef. But never done a wild turkey breast. Did two pork shoulders last weekend. Should have taken a pic. This is the smoker ive got.
> View attachment 2312849


Skin off you'll want to wrap or coat the meat heavily. I love a light coat of sauce of your choice, then wrap in bacon....250 with Hickory smoke...

My family loves it....

Joe


----------



## pbuck

That thing should do everything from the killin to the cookin.


----------



## joesandi

Trying the beer can bacon burgers, wish luck. got 38 min yet.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Only 2???


----------



## joesandi

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Only 2???


Just the wife and I. The dog gets none.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

That's just wrong


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

2 swineapples going. They are at 124° right now.


----------



## joesandi

Half done.


----------



## bambikiller

joesandi said:


> Trying the beer can bacon burgers, wish luck. got 38 min yet.


I intend on doing this very soon ,


----------



## 12-Ringer

Awesome...keep us updated....those burgers are looking good...

Joe


----------



## joesandi

Ok, here is the finished product. A couple of things I learned right away, first don't snack before hand, that is a lot of food! (burp). First season burger before inserting can, one hour was to long for us, I would go 40 min (grill might have been to hot). When placing meat on grill place bacon ends away from heat(heat curled ends away from burger). Also we turned them 180 degrees half way thru cooking. Other then that, they were awesome.


----------



## nhns4

NoDeerInIowa said:


> 2 swineapples going. They are at 124° right now.
> View attachment 2317169


Yeah buddy


----------



## 12-Ringer

joesandi said:


> Ok, here is the finished product. A couple of things I learned right away, first don't snack before hand, that is a lot of food! (burp). First season burger before inserting can, one hour was to long for us, I would go 40 min (grill might have been to hot). When placing meat on grill place bacon ends away from heat(heat curled ends away from burger). Also we turned them 180 degrees half way thru cooking. Other then that, they were awesome.


Looks awesome.....

Joe


----------



## joesandi

12-Ringer said:


> Looks awesome.....
> 
> Joe


Thank you Joe for posting the site.


----------



## Eddie12

3 venison loins from yesterday...turned out amazing.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Man Eddie - they look great!!

Joe


----------



## nvrgvup444

I did a job for a guy the other day and he had a Myron Mixon smoker. It was neat to see the inside of this smoker as it has baffles that direct the smoke into a water tray. The water comes out black (he says it catches the soot but lets the smoke rise). The brisket that he let me sample was moist and tender with a good smoke flavor. The pic you are looking at is showing the baffles and water tray (internet photo). His had a hose hooked up to it to replenish the water. The hole you are looking at is either for the water to drain or water fill. He had his hooked up to a hose because it used so much water. Just thought I would share. No way could I afford this smoker. :tongue:I am going to fire up my Master Forge. :wink:


----------



## 12-Ringer

That is an interesting concept....Mixon knows his stuff that's for sure....

Joe


----------



## BigDeer

saw this on deadspin, good deal?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GJEPTJS?tag=deadspinamzn-20&ascsubtag=[t|link[p|1711367121[a|B00GJEPTJS[au|5727177402741770316


----------



## 12-Ringer

BigDeer said:


> saw this on deadspin, good deal?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GJEPTJS?tag=deadspinamzn-20&ascsubtag=[t|link[p|1711367121[a|B00GJEPTJS[au|5727177402741770316


Yes, this is a great price for a great charcoal grill/smoker..there are certainly some higher quality options, but they also run double, triple the costs....Tons of positive reviews on these just about everywhere you look - most who really get their bang from it add a temp regulator, but they can add cost and are not a absolute necessity to get started...if you plan on longer smokes, you might want to consider....
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...&rh=n:2972638011,k:BBQ+guru+for+Akorn+Kamando

I would recommend a good digital thermometer and probe - I really do believe the best bang for your buck is the Ivation - I love mine and it has really saved quite a few situations for me...I can set it, along with whatever alarms I want and smoke a shoulder over night - if the temps dips below or drives above the presets the alarm on the handset rings and I go check it out....after my grills and smoker, the single best investment I have made....
http://www.amazon.com/Ivation-Range...e=UTF8&qid=1434380766&sr=1-1&keywords=ivation

Good luck, if you pull the trigger....

Keep us posted!

Joe


----------



## BigDeer

Hey Joe,

I have more than enough grills already, my wife would cut me if I bought another. Just thought I'd post that deal. Take care!


----------



## 12-Ringer

BigDeer said:


> Hey Joe,
> 
> I have more than enough grills already, my wife would cut me if I bought another. Just thought I'd post that deal. Take care!


Oh sorry - I saw the question mark and thought you were asking...please don't get cut:wink:

Joe


----------



## BigDeer

Yeah, didn't know if it was a good deal for someone looking for that type of grill. Could have worded it better, anyway take care!


----------



## maddawg0517

Did a last minute party for a buddy this weekend. He wanted "pit" style beef and ham. I put a little twist on it. I am going to make some fatties in the near future after reading this thread. 

16lbs bottom round, trim the heavy fat
11lbs of pit style carving ham

I rub the beef with my own mix which is Season-All, salt, pepper, garlic powder, onion powder, and a few others the look and smell good, nothing special about it. 

Let it sit overnight, and then cook at 250 for about 5 hours in the Trailmaster Limited. I take the beef to 145* IT and start slicing, if folks prefer a well done beef sandwich, I throw the slices back on the grill for 2-3 minutes and brown them up if they want. The ham is precooked, but it adds a great smoke flavor by heating it in the smoker. Cut in half putting cut ends down and letting the outside become a nice dark bark. Very flavorful and juicy.

I use the kingsford competition bricks for a consistent heat, and added large chunks of hickory soaked in water for smoke.

Slice it up and it makes some great sandwiches. I also did fresh cut fries in peanut oil which were a hit, people were loading up full plates of just the fries. 










Going into the smoker









Done and ready to slice


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks like it was a great party....

Joe


----------



## DV1

Thinking of getting an electric. Any issues doing long smokes...brisket, shoulders, etc., on the MES 30?


----------



## ruffme

No issues other than you will spend a lot of time refilling the chip tray. Rack size is limited as well.


----------



## adr1601

DV1 said:


> Thinking of getting an electric. Any issues doing long smokes...brisket, shoulders, etc., on the MES 30?


I have the MES 40 and You can smoke anything you want in it. I did the pellet maze mail box conversion to mine and I can do cheese when it's cool out. I would recommend getting the 40 if you ever plan on doing things like bologna or sausage. And the maze also.


----------



## 12-Ringer

DV1 said:


> Thinking of getting an electric. Any issues doing long smokes...brisket, shoulders, etc., on the MES 30?


The only issue you will have with the MES 30 and 40 with regard to shoulders, butts, and briskets is keeping the chip chamber loaded, like ruff mentions below. There is a very easy and inexpensive mod that you can do to both the 30 and 40 (mailbox mod) that takes that concern completely out of the equation (I think adr mentions it below) . If you go back to page 21 on this thread someone posted a picture of what I believe to be a 30 with the mailbox mod. If you start scrolling down from there you will see the start of my 17 hour, 14lb, shoulder that I did in an MES 30 without the mailbox mod...the end result was AMAZING...the posts on that smoke go onto page 22....I do have the mailbox mod on my 30 and it does make things easier...I did a whole turkey and never had to touch the smoker once I had the bird in there...the Pecan pellets in the AMNPS maze tray were still smoking when the bird was done some 6 hours later...

Like I mentioned the mailbox mod is easy, inexpensive, but not a necessity....here is a thread from smokingmeat that describes the mod...(not sure if you have to join to see pics or not?).
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...0-new-pictures-for-attaching-elbow-to-mailbox

Here is another link to a search where others have posted their twists on the mod....
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=mes+30+mailbox+mod&=Search


I have had the privledge of working with a variety of smokers from 6' reverse flow to the MES 30' and many in between - I will admit there is a little bit of the "experience" that is lost with the electrics, but at this stage in my life, I have had enough of those experiences and just want the end product....I can tell you, the briskets, pull, turkey, chicken and ribs that come out of my 30 will stand-up against anyones from the more traditional "PitMaster" type of sets. For me shedding the Stumps RF 3x5 and "downgrading" to and MES 30 and 40 was only a downgrade in the ego department.....the end product is just as good, if not better, with literally less than 1/2 of the effort...I am not lazy, just trying to be as efficient as I can....

I would HIGHLY encourage if you go with an MES product that you supplement the purchase with a good digital thermometer and probe as I have yet to see an MES (even with digital controls) that reads accurately they typically read lower....for example the MES digital reads 230, when two separate probes I have inside read 245-250. I have had the same experience wih the meat probe...I mentioned above the Ivation and I would say next to the smoker itself, the Ivation is the single best investment...

Hope the info helps and good luck making your decision....

Oh yea...if you go way back on this thread you will see the bologna I did in the 30 - I can get about 15lbs in the there hanging too, not laying down..you have to be crafty about it but it certainly be done....the posts featured earlier on this thread highlights a 5lb bologna smoke....

Joe


----------



## nhns4

New smoker arrives later today. Should be abke to season it up tomorrow when I get home tomorrow.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nhns4 said:


> New smoker arrives later today. Should be abke to season it up tomorrow when I get home tomorrow.


Can't wait to see some pics and hear your thoughts.....

Joe


----------



## pbuck

Some guys ^^^^ don't need a stand for their smoker.


----------



## nhns4

pbuck said:


> Some guys ^^^^ don't need a stand for their smoker.


Quiet down old fella. I will be building one lol


----------



## rut hunt

supper last night on the green mountain 
I <3 leftovers


----------



## 12-Ringer

rut hunt said:


> supper last night on the green mountain
> I <3 leftovers


looks deliciously obscene......lol

Bet they were great!

Joe


----------



## rut hunt

12-Ringer said:


> looks deliciously obscene......lol
> 
> Bet they were great!
> 
> Joe


There's just something about golden brown chicken skin that makes your mouth water


----------



## JG358




----------



## JG358




----------



## algdog

NoDeerInIowa said:


> 2 swineapples going. They are at 124° right now.
> View attachment 2317169


I tried one of those last week and it came out great, brought the loin up to 143 internal and let it rest for 15 min. really good stuff.


----------



## algdog

ok, now that it is smoker/ bbq season, what does everyone have for a grill shelter, does anyone have a roof over their rigs to allow some smoking in the rain?

I can't seem to figure out a good design to allow the smoke to escape and keep the rain off, without ruining the inside of the structure roof with soot and smoke damage


----------



## DV1

12-Ringer said:


> The only issue you will have with the MES 30 and 40 with regard to shoulders, butts, and briskets is keeping the chip chamber loaded, like ruff mentions below. There is a very easy and inexpensive mod that you can do to both the 30 and 40 (mailbox mod) that takes that concern completely out of the equation (I think adr mentions it below) . If you go back to page 21 on this thread someone posted a picture of what I believe to be a 30 with the mailbox mod. If you start scrolling down from there you will see the start of my 17 hour, 14lb, shoulder that I did in an MES 30 without the mailbox mod...the end result was AMAZING...the posts on that smoke go onto page 22....I do have the mailbox mod on my 30 and it does make things easier...I did a whole turkey and never had to touch the smoker once I had the bird in there...the Pecan pellets in the AMNPS maze tray were still smoking when the bird was done some 6 hours later...
> 
> Like I mentioned the mailbox mod is easy, inexpensive, but not a necessity....here is a thread from smokingmeat that describes the mod...(not sure if you have to join to see pics or not?).
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...0-new-pictures-for-attaching-elbow-to-mailbox
> 
> Here is another link to a search where others have posted their twists on the mod....
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=mes+30+mailbox+mod&=Search
> 
> 
> I have had the privledge of working with a variety of smokers from 6' reverse flow to the MES 30' and many in between - I will admit there is a little bit of the "experience" that is lost with the electrics, but at this stage in my life, I have had enough of those experiences and just want the end product....I can tell you, the briskets, pull, turkey, chicken and ribs that come out of my 30 will stand-up against anyones from the more traditional "PitMaster" type of sets. For me shedding the Stumps RF 3x5 and "downgrading" to and MES 30 and 40 was only a downgrade in the ego department.....the end product is just as good, if not better, with literally less than 1/2 of the effort...I am not lazy, just trying to be as efficient as I can....
> 
> I would HIGHLY encourage if you go with an MES product that you supplement the purchase with a good digital thermometer and probe as I have yet to see an MES (even with digital controls) that reads accurately they typically read lower....for example the MES digital reads 230, when two separate probes I have inside read 245-250. I have had the same experience wih the meat probe...I mentioned above the Ivation and I would say next to the smoker itself, the Ivation is the single best investment...
> 
> Hope the info helps and good luck making your decision....
> 
> Oh yea...if you go way back on this thread you will see the bologna I did in the 30 - I can get about 15lbs in the there hanging too, not laying down..you have to be crafty about it but it certainly be done....the posts featured earlier on this thread highlights a 5lb bologna smoke....
> 
> Joe


Thanks for the detailed reply. There is so much to learn in this thread.


----------



## algdog

tried these last night, used venison sausage for ground meat, stuffed with mushrooms and topped with cheddar

cooked for an hour at 250 degrees on my lang,

thanks to the original poster, they were great


----------



## 12-Ringer

algdog said:


> tried these last night, used venison sausage for ground meat, stuffed with mushrooms and topped with cheddar
> 
> cooked for an hour at 250 degrees on my lang,
> 
> thanks to the original poster, they were great
> 
> 
> View attachment 2336474


Man they look delicious!!

Joe


----------



## rut hunt

Fatty fiasco! Well this afternoon my partner in crime and I tried our hand at making a fatty. Now I'm your stereotypical man when it comes to reading directions.... Look at all the pictures then wing it lol

Made a bacon weave up to my 4 year olds standards, then we mixed 1# pork sausage, 1 # hamburger and some seasonings and sprinkled it with "butt rub" seasoning. Layered on a pound of sharp cheddar. Then went to rolling it up when I realized mine was more of a fatty spiral than all enclosed lol .either way the carnivore in me will be satisfied with that nothing but meat and cheese. Here's some pictures along the way. If anyone wants to chime in on a cooking temperature and time I'd appreciate the insight!


----------



## pbuck

Looks good, buddy.

I have yet to do one and I'm sure my first will not be text book either.


----------



## rut hunt

might have got a little carried away with the cheese but what's more American than meat and cheese


----------



## tdubb1972.tw

That looks amazing. How long and at what temp did you end up cooking it at?


----------



## rut hunt

We have a green mountain crocket, had it on 150 for about the first half hour then up to 250 for roughly an hour and a half, internal temp of 150


----------



## tdubb1972.tw

Awesome. Thanks.


----------



## rut hunt

It didn't come quite as beautiful colden brown as the others have but still tasty. Defiantly happy I mixed in the ground beef it would have been too greasy for my taste with just sausage


----------



## 12-Ringer

Man Rut ----that looks like a mouthful of awesome cheesy goodness....congrats...

Joe


----------



## nhns4

JG358 said:


>


Excellent!


----------



## nhns4

Seasoned the SI #2 last night.








We have dinner plans tonight but i said screw it and threw in an appetizer for for me LOL


----------



## 12-Ringer

nhns4 said:


> Seasoned the SI #2 last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have dinner plans tonight but i said screw it and threw in an appetizer for for me LOL


Looks like you got an outstanding new toy - congrats!! I hope it serves you well....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Started the weekend early and put a bit of a kid-friendly twist on the beer-can burgers - basically stuffed them with mac & cheese and baked beans - also spruced the burgers themselves up....

3.7lbs ground beef
1/4 cup of Sweet Baby Rays Hickory Brown Sugar Sauce
1 package of hidden valley dry ranch dressing mix
3/4 cup of water
1 cup Italian seasoned croutons, crushed 
2 eggs

Mixed everything together and let rest for an hour
made 5 burgers, stuffed 2 with baked beans and mac & cheese, the other three with just mac & cheese - topped with slice of sharp cheddar
315 degrees for 45-minutes with 50/50 hickory/apple wood...
WOW!!! even my 9 year old daughter cleaned her plate....







Joe


----------



## adr1601

So many recipe ideas and so little time.

Adding that one to my list behind the fatty.


----------



## pbuck

Dang it Joe!!! Looks awesome!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> Dang it Joe!!! Looks awesome!!!


Best part about these ... depending on your smoker/grill you can get 20-30 in at a time...different stuffings...what a crowd pleaser....large crowds too....

Joe


----------



## JHENS87

You have no idea how bad I want to ban you Joe. Stop posting all of these good pics when I cant get my smoker out and use it


----------



## 12-Ringer

JHENS87 said:


> You have no idea how bad I want to ban you Joe. Stop posting all of these good pics when I cant get my smoker out and use it


What's up with your smoker? 

Joe


----------



## JHENS87

smokers fine. the abundance of rain however is not


----------



## 12-Ringer

JHENS87 said:


> smokers fine. the abundance of rain however is not


Lol....glad to hear.

Joe


----------



## pbuck

Philly cheesesteak beer can bacon burgers on deck.


----------



## hockeyman474

I will be smoking a small 8lb pork butt either tomorrow or Sunday, whichever day has less rain!


----------



## bambikiller

Going to try the beer can burgers this weekend I believe


----------



## pbuck

Have em built just starting to fire up the BGE.


----------



## rut hunt

I see how it's going to be, 2 for you 1 for me lol those look good


----------



## pbuck

rut hunt said:


> I see how it's going to be, 2 for you 1 for me lol those look good


I'll split one with ya.


----------



## pbuck

Mixed 1# ground round and 1# reg burger with a packet of liptons onion soup mix. 

Formed the "burgers" and lined with Swiss slices. 

Added the sautéed onions, peppers and shrooms and topped with shredded Swiss. 

Cooked at 300 for an hour plus change on the BGE indirect heat and used hickory and pecan chunks. 

Yummy and wifey approved!


----------



## nicko

Those beer can burgers look outstanding!!


----------



## ksgobbler

nicko said:


> Those beer can burgers look outstanding!!


Yes they do. Going to have to try those.


At work it is an unwritten rule that as you qualify each watchstation you feed the crew afterwards. I got qualified as turbine building operator back in late March and with outage and class just got back for this rotation. Smoking 6 pork loins today to feed them. Made my bbq beans and my daughter "helped" bake brownies and ice cream.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Man I wish I was on that crew....

Joe


----------



## Turkey Creek

Pulled these pork shoulders off this morning.


----------



## rut hunt

Probably not an efficient use of pellets but dang if they aren't good even if its just 3


----------



## pbuck

rut hunt said:


> Probably not an efficient use of pellets but dang if they aren't good even if its just 3


I see how it is. 2 for you, 1 for me.


----------



## rut hunt

pbuck said:


> I see how it is. 2 for you, 1 for me.


In all fairness I started with 4, but one didn't have any filling deal breaker lol


----------



## vonfoust

First pork butt ever on the UDS at 6am this morning. Got two chickens ready as plan B. Plan C my wife has Papa Johns on speed dial. Wish me luck!


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> First pork butt ever on the UDS at 6am this morning. Got two chickens ready as plan B. Plan C my wife has Papa Johns on speed dial. Wish me luck!


You won't need Papa John's. ...good luck and be sure to post your results..

Joe


----------



## hockeyman474

Smoked a small pork butt yesterday for 8 hours. Results were delicious!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks a delicious weekend so far.....

Joe


----------



## vonfoust




----------



## theadmiral518

Smoked a pork roast and 4 spatchcock chickens on the Akorn for our Father's Day party yesterday. Potato bombs, beans and corn on the cob on the gasser. It's funny how the gasser became a place for sides when the Akorn came home.....


----------



## bambikiller

I did some pork loins last night , turned out great , and still delicious today , used half mesquite /Apple


----------



## pbuck

Swineapple on deck. Gonna start putting it together shortly. Practice run to see how it goes. If its as good as all the reports so far I might do a couple for a small birthday party coming up in July.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Seaon the pork before you stuff it in the pineapple....helps a buch!

Joe


----------



## pbuck

12-Ringer said:


> Seaon the pork before you stuff it in the pineapple....helps a buch!
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe. 
I put Tony C's on it about an hour before stuffing. Doesn't take much time for that to soak in.

It's in the BGE with some apple and pecan chunks for smoke.


----------



## mattmann

My wife and son bought me the master built 30" electric smoker for father's day! She bought both the one with electronic controls AND the one with auxiliary controls....said she didn't know which one I wanted..... which one would yall recommend keeping? The one that has electronic controls has 4 shelves the other has 3....


----------



## mattmann

12-Ringer said:


> the chubbies are done.....keep in mind these were pretty basic - the bacon wrapped sausage with a touch of BBQ sauce inside along wtih a slice of pepperjack.....not nearly as in depth as the fattie....but a great teaser none-the-less
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the sweet bologna that came out last night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been trying for some time to replicate the amazing 1889 bologna that is available at Weavers of Wellsville - if you like sweet bologna you've got to trya stick of this stuff....so far my own recipes are not quite there yet, just like hunting - trying is where the fun's at:wink:
> 
> 
> Joe


Mind sharing how to do this on a smoker?


----------



## pbuck

Do You mean analog not auxiliary?


----------



## mattmann

Sure


----------



## mattmann

Which one ladies


----------



## bambikiller

Just did my first fish on the smoker turned out great


----------



## pbuck

mattmann said:


> Which one ladies


Digital control for sure.


----------



## pbuck

Swineapple turned out great!! 

Took a while longer than planned (4 hrs. @ 220-230ish) but still excellent.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Looks good P!
Matt, digital. Easy decision. Send the other one to me, all I got was a card.


----------



## rut hunt

I'm making this smoked meat week if it doesn't touch the smoker I'm not eating it. The
First up will be a fatty so if anyone has some tasty ideas send them this way . 
Beer can burgers with baked beans if it wasn't that good stop me in advance lol
Skinless bacon cheddar brats


----------



## crazy4hunting

Wild turkey breasts. Turned out great.














Used chicken broth and some run over night. Used hickory. Let them cool and sliced them up for sandwiches.


----------



## mattmann

Where do yall get all these recipes? I obviously have never used my smoker since I got it yesterday and I plan on ordering a Bluetooth probe this week. Also how do yall judge what wood chips to use?


----------



## pbuck

mattmann said:


> Where do yall get all these recipes? I obviously have never used my smoker since I got it yesterday and I plan on ordering a Bluetooth probe this week. Also how do yall judge what wood chips to use?


Lots of good info on this thread thanks to Joe. 

Info on your Mastebuilt smoker in this one.

Www.smokingmeatforums.com 

Wanna read about the silence of smoke, do a little digging here. 

http://amazingribs.com/index.html


----------



## 12-Ringer

mattmann said:


> Where do yall get all these recipes? I obviously have never used my smoker since I got it yesterday and I plan on ordering a Bluetooth probe this week. Also how do yall judge what wood chips to use?


Go with the digital for sure, if for no other reason there is an extra shelf tray. With either one you are going to want to upgrade the thermometer as I have yet to meet and MES with an accurate temp and meat probe. Most read low...for example the thermostat reads 275 degrees, while the actual temp is 300+. With that said, I highly recommend the Ivation...I've posted several links on this thread.

As far as recipes....many have posted several recipes on this thread. The smokingmeat forums are good place to look too....don't forget YouTube if you are more of a visual learner.

Good luck and welcome to the addiction ...

Joe


----------



## adr1601

mattmann said:


> Where do yall get all these recipes? I obviously have never used my smoker since I got it yesterday and I plan on ordering a Bluetooth probe this week. Also how do yall judge what wood chips to use?


I think most guys are creating recipes on the fly. 

That is the fun of it.

Digital on the smoker.


----------



## pbuck

Have the sausage shop set up. Going to do 12.5 lbs Veni summer sausage. Not a lot but I only have so much deer meat left. Lol!


----------



## BiggA

So I am extremely new to smoking. Love outdoor cooking and at the point where I am ready to pull the trigger an buy a smoker. I have used several of the great recipes you guys have posted on my grill. Settled on an electric to learn the ropes on. I have them pinned down between 2. Thanks for the recommendations above on going digital. Here's my question:

One of the smokers is rated for 100-400*, and the other is 275* max. Which would you pick? I think the 275* max is a better smoker, but am concerned that the 275* will limit me. What are your thought?


----------



## adr1601

I have yet to find anything I personally couldn't do on my MES at 275. Most smoking is done at 225-275. I like low and slow methods.


----------



## vonfoust

BiggA said:


> So I am extremely new to smoking. Love outdoor cooking and at the point where I am ready to pull the trigger an buy a smoker. I have used several of the great recipes you guys have posted on my grill. Settled on an electric to learn the ropes on. I have them pinned down between 2. Thanks for the recommendations above on going digital. Here's my question:
> 
> One of the smokers is rated for 100-400*, and the other is 275* max. Which would you pick? I think the 275* max is a better smoker, but am concerned that the 275* will limit me. What are your thought?


I am fairly new to it as well. Can you tell me which 2 you have the electric narrowed down to? Only thing I have right now is an UDS I built a few years ago. Does wonderful, but takes pretty much a bag of charcoal and all day to do something on which has really limited me to a few Sundays a year. Looking at MES lately so I can do fatties and some other smaller stuff without running a whole day.


----------



## crazy4hunting

I feel like I'm cheating. I just got a pellet grill. It's digital with a remote and built in meat probe. I'm a kid again with this thing, and plan on gaining weight lol. My last smoke. 10 hours of fun.







The pic is at about 8 hours. It was in the stall at this point


----------



## crazy4hunting

mattmann said:


> Where do yall get all these recipes? I obviously have never used my smoker since I got it yesterday and I plan on ordering a Bluetooth probe this week. Also how do yall judge what wood chips to use?


Google. Lots of great info. I found my turkey breast one on it. It was amazing.


----------



## 12-Ringer

bambikiller said:


> Just did my first fish on the smoker turned out great


What fish and what recipe?

Joe


----------



## bambikiller

A bit of white fish , just kinda threw stuff together , light seasoning , green onion , sliced up a jalapeño from the garden and tomatoe as well . Turned out great with some wild rice


----------



## 12-Ringer

I have done 15lb shoulders and butts in the MES...almost set it and forget type of technology once you get the hang of it.....the mailbox mod helps with long smokes, but isn't a necessity. Depending on a host of factors I have found the chip tray to be good for a out 2-4 hours tops before it need to be replenished. Have to be careful too, not to overatuff and get a flare...pretty easy to figure out if it happens as the chip door will pop out some...

Good luck with your choice.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

bambikiller said:


> A bit of white fish , just kinda threw stuff together , light seasoning , green onion , sliced up a jalapeño from the garden and tomatoe as well . Turned out great with some wild rice


Looks delicious...Probably going to try something this week as I am home alone...wife isn't a fish person.

Did you look for a certain internal temp or simply give a specified amount of time?

Joe


----------



## bambikiller

12-Ringer said:


> Looks delicious...Probably going to try something this week as I am home alone...wife isn't a fish person.
> 
> Did you look for a certain internal temp or simply give a specified amount of time?
> 
> Joe


Ha that's the same reason I tried it, my wife and son are gone this week in the evenings


----------



## bambikiller

Internal temp 155


----------



## crazy4hunting

veni backstraps anyone?


----------



## lovetohunt93

NoDeerInIowa said:


> 2 swineapples going. They are at 124° right now.
> View attachment 2317169





pbuck said:


> Swineapple turned out great!!
> 
> Took a while longer than planned (4 hrs. @ 220-230ish) but still excellent.
> 
> View attachment 2358674
> 
> 
> View attachment 2358682


These look insanely good.
Whats the process on making these? 

Im guessing just hallow out a pineapple, stuff it with seasoned pork, wrap in bacon, then smoke it? 
Sorry if this was discussed earlier, I just don't wanna look through this entire thread to find it. LOL


----------



## bambikiller

lovetohunt93 said:


> These look insanely good.
> Whats the process on making these?
> 
> Im guessing just hallow out a pineapple, stuff it with seasoned pork, wrap in bacon, then smoke it?
> Sorry if this was discussed earlier, I just don't wanna look through this entire thread to find it. LOL


Yes in nutshell that's what I did


----------



## bambikiller

Did these together for Memorial Day


----------



## rut hunt

Does the bacon.make much of a difference on the swineapple?


----------



## bambikiller

It compliments everything in the swine Apple very well


----------



## DV1

AT hall of fame thread right here.


----------



## pbuck

lovetohunt93 said:


> These look insanely good.
> Whats the process on making these?
> 
> Im guessing just hallow out a pineapple, stuff it with seasoned pork, wrap in bacon, then smoke it?
> Sorry if this was discussed earlier, I just don't wanna look through this entire thread to find it. LOL


Yep, that's about it. Lol! 

But, you really need to read this thread anyway. Lots of great recipes and info in here.


----------



## pbuck

rut hunt said:


> Does the bacon.make much of a difference on the swineapple?


I'm putting extra on the next one. Possibly the best part of the whole thing lol!


----------



## pbuck

Venison summer sausage on deck for tomorrow morning. Gonna use the MES and Amnps with a blend of hickory and some apple pellets to tone it down just a notch. The hickory pellets I have seem very strong. 

Used a kit from www.askthemeatman.com and added some extra mustard seed and high temp cheddar. Their snack stick mix was delicious so I thought I'd try their sausage. Pretty much what I have in my recipe book anyway.


----------



## TAIL_CHASER

pbuck said:


> Venison summer sausage on deck for tomorrow morning. Gonna use the MES and Amnps with a blend of hickory and some apple pellets to tone it down just a notch. The hickory pellets I have seem very strong.
> 
> Used a kit from www.askthemeatman.com and added some extra mustard seed and high temp cheddar. Their snack stick mix was delicious so I thought I'd try their sausage. Pretty much what I have in my recipe book anyway.
> 
> View attachment 2363849


It seems to me like most pellets are strong. I use the big hickory chunks.


----------



## pbuck

TAIL_CHASER said:


> It seems to me like most pellets are strong. I use the big hickory chunks.


I use chunks in my BGE but, I use an AMNPS tray in my MES for low temp sausage making. I'll probably try more Apple than hickory.


----------



## adr1601

pbuck said:


> Venison summer sausage on deck for tomorrow morning. Gonna use the MES and Amnps with a blend of hickory and some apple pellets to tone it down just a notch. The hickory pellets I have seem very strong.
> 
> Used a kit from www.askthemeatman.com and added some extra mustard seed and high temp cheddar. Their snack stick mix was delicious so I thought I'd try their sausage. Pretty much what I have in my recipe book anyway.
> 
> View attachment 2363849


I've made those (different brand of seasoning) a few times now and I can never get enough smoke flavor on mine.


----------



## TAIL_CHASER

12-Ringer said:


> Thanks to Nicko and his new Green Egg there has been a bunch of smokehouse talk recently, so much so over the last 24hours that I had to go out and roll me a fattie....
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> During
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre smoke
> 
> 
> In the smoker now....can't wait
> 
> I was on such a roll I forget to snap shots before "the roll" - once the bacon weave was complete and seasoned, with the sausage rolled over top, I slather the sausage wtih Sweet Baby Rays Original BBQ sauce, on topo of the slather goes pepperjack cheese, spinach, red onion and garlic. Roll the sausage UP, roll the bacon weave down - season again - I have become a HUGE fan of the Kansas City Rub that Open Season produces - can grab it lots of places, even Cabelas now. Their seasons are not nearly sa salty as many others on teh market.
> 
> It's in the smoke house now, holding a solid 210 degree temp with a heavy hickory/pecan smoke - couple hours (internal temp of 160) I'll pull that baby out and brush with a bit of a sweeter sauce, Sweet Baby Rays Honey Blend. Whole fattie didn't run me $25 and will taste like a MILLION bucks - even hada little left over for ac couple chubbies.... :wink:
> 
> PIcs of the finished product later...
> 
> If you're a smoker - share some of your craft!!!
> 
> Joe


I make them the exact same way. But I ad in fresh sliced jalapeño and 8 ounces of cream cheese.... Yum!!!


----------



## JHENS87

I'm gonna have to slice up some bacon and try to make a fattie. Got some jalapeno's in the garden ready to be picked so it should work out well by the time I get around to it


----------



## TAIL_CHASER

JHENS87 said:


> I'm gonna have to slice up some bacon and try to make a fattie. Got some jalapeno's in the garden ready to be picked so it should work out well by the time I get around to it


You won't be disappointed...: wink:


----------



## mattmann

So what type of wood do yall recommend and where do yall get it from? I'm cooking this 4th on mine (first time ever) and ordering a thermometer and maybe a cover? It will be in my screened patio....worth getting?


----------



## rut hunt

I call it "American Obesity"


----------



## lovetohunt93

pbuck said:


> Yep, that's about it. Lol!
> 
> But, you really need to read this thread anyway. Lots of great recipes and info in here.


I kept up with the first 20 pages or so, then I started getting lazy. LOL
Some of the stuff in here is makes my mouth water. 

Maybe my lazy butt will get around to posting some pics of some of the things ive smoked this year.


----------



## spamking

pbuck said:


> Venison summer sausage on deck for tomorrow morning. Gonna use the MES and Amnps with a blend of hickory and some apple pellets to tone it down just a notch. The hickory pellets I have seem very strong.
> 
> Used a kit from www.askthemeatman.com and added some extra mustard seed and high temp cheddar. Their snack stick mix was delicious so I thought I'd try their sausage. Pretty much what I have in my recipe book anyway.
> 
> View attachment 2363849


I'm going to have give this a try.


----------



## spamking

lovetohunt93 said:


> I kept up with the first 20 pages or so, then I started getting lazy. LOL
> Some of the stuff in here is makes my mouth water.
> 
> Maybe my lazy butt will get around to posting some pics of some of the things ive smoked this year.


Yep. More ideas than I can try. Seems like it anyway.


----------



## lovetohunt93

I will contribute to the thread instead of just being selfish and looking at all of your guy's good smokin!

Here is a turkey I did a few weeks ago, mopped it in a glaze every few hours made of olive oil, brown sugar, and honey. It was very good. Best turkey I ever had.


----------



## spamking

Nice bird!


----------



## pbuck

Put em in at 6am for an hour at 120 with no smoke. Just put the AMNPS in and upped temp to 130.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> Put em in at 6am for an hour at 120 with no smoke. Just put the AMNPS in and upped temp to 130.
> 
> View attachment 2366561


Keep us posted, interested in the kit...I have an LEM kit that I supplement with brown sugar, dried mustard, old bay, and cheese - and it is pretty good...my goal is to get as close to Weavers of Wellsville as possible...closing the gap, but still quite there yet...

Curious....why no liquid (pan)? I have been using Cherry Dr. Pepper the last few times and WOW...

Joe


----------



## pbuck

12-Ringer said:


> Keep us posted, interested in the kit...I have an LEM kit that I supplement with brown sugar, dried mustard, old bay, and cheese - and it is pretty good...my goal is to get as close to Weavers of Wellsville as possible...closing the gap, but still quite there yet...
> 
> Curious....why no liquid (pan)? I have been using Cherry Dr. Pepper the last few times and WOW...
> 
> Joe


Well, since I don't have the mailbox mod, the AMNPS won't work well with moisture inside the smoker. That's the main reason. Another is the fact I moved my rack holders up so I could hang the sticks and I just don't have room for it. Not many guys on the smokingmeats forums use it for sausages.


----------



## spamking

12-Ringer said:


> Keep us posted, interested in the kit...I have an LEM kit that I supplement with brown sugar, dried mustard, old bay, and cheese - and it is pretty good...my goal is to get as close to Weavers of Wellsville as possible...closing the gap, but still quite there yet...
> 
> Curious....why no liquid (pan)? I have been using Cherry Dr. Pepper the last few times and WOW...
> 
> Joe


Cherry DP? Cool. Do you use it with any other meats?


----------



## vonfoust

What is AMNPS? I'm just starting looking at electric smokers.


----------



## pbuck

vonfoust said:


> What is AMNPS? I'm just starting looking at electric smokers.


Pellet smoker box. Allows for longer smokes without filling the chip tray often. It also lets you smoke with low temps and even cold smoke with a few mods. (Mail box) It's in the lower left corner. 

http://www.amazenproducts.com/mobile/Product.aspx?id=37360


----------



## 12-Ringer

spamking said:


> Cherry DP? Cool. Do you use it with any other meats?


Yes, Red meat....beef, venison...not so much with pork unless they are pork ribs...adds an awesome flavor and tremendous bark...I have found it pairs well with mesquite wood. Really pairs well if you want a sweet/heat - Old Bay is a tried and true temp riser...the blend of peppers is nothing short of amazing and when on red meat and poultry there is no "seafoody" taste - 1tblspoon of Old Bay to 2 tablpsns of Brown Sugar and you are working with magic....I have added that mixture to ketchup, apple juice, peach juice, honey, white wine, red wine, Dr. Pepper, even dry.....stuff works!! If I add it to a liquid, same liquid goes into the pan to help with moisture inside the smoker....

I believe one of the major chain (TGIF, Applebees, Outback, or something) is using Dr. Pepper in their sauces now, at least that is what they were advertising on TV.. my son thought it was cool that we were doing it way before them....:wink:

Joe


----------



## spamking

12-Ringer said:


> Yes, Red meat....beef, venison...not so much with pork unless they are pork ribs...adds an awesome flavor and tremendous bark...I have found it pairs well with mesquite wood. Really pairs well if you want a sweet/heat - Old Bay is a tried and true temp riser...the blend of peppers is nothing short of amazing and when on red meat and poultry there is no "seafoody" taste - 1tblspoon of Old Bay to 2 tablpsns of Brown Sugar and you are working with magic....I have added that mixture to ketchup, apple juice, peach juice, honey, white wine, red wine, Dr. Pepper, even dry.....stuff works!! If I add it to a liquid, same liquid goes into the pan to help with moisture inside the smoker....
> 
> I believe one of the major chain (TGIF, Applebees, Outback, or something) is using Dr. Pepper in their sauces now, at least that is what they were advertising on TV.. my son thought it was cool that we were doing it way before them....:wink:
> 
> Joe


Great info. Thanks.


----------



## pbuck

Well, almost 8 hrs in and it's been stalled around 132-135 for a couple hours. Running smoker temp at 175-180 and just biding my time. Storms are brewing to the west and I may have to finish up in the oven if it gets to bad.









On a side note, the AMNPS is still putting out good smoke and I only filled 2 rows.


----------



## BiggA

pbuck said:


> Well, almost 8 hrs in and it's been stalled around 132-135 for a couple hours. Running smoker temp at 175-180 and just biding my time. Storms are brewing to the west and I may have to finish up in the oven if it gets to bad.
> 
> View attachment 2367761
> 
> 
> On a side note, the AMNPS is still putting out good smoke and I only filled 2 rows.


Just ordered the same set up. Did the temp ever rise? Reviews seem to be really good on that unit.


----------



## pbuck

It's just stuck at 135 IT. I'm in no hurry and I don't want to crank the temp up any more for fear of it fatting out. 

Check out www.smokingmeatforums.com for lots of info on the MES 30.


----------



## crazy4hunting

Any of you guys use a A-maze-n tube smoker. Just picked one up. Have it going now inside my pellet grill with some baby backs. Thoughts?


----------



## 12-Ringer

crazy4hunting said:


> Any of you guys use a A-maze-n tube smoker. Just picked one up. Have it going now inside my pellet grill with some baby backs. Thoughts?


CAREFUL!!!!!! If the grill gets too hot the pellets will flame!!! No smoke...FIRE!!!! Be sure to keep an eye on it...if you have a good thermometer you should be OK...I was watching mine the other day when we were down the beach and I noticed the temp spike quickly from 240- 315 in a matter of minutes...I went outside and the tube was ON FIRE in the grill.....meatloaf turned out fine, but if it were not for that digital remote thermometer, I may not have noticed until it was too late....

Joe

Joe


----------



## JG358

crazy4hunting said:


> Any of you guys use a A-maze-n tube smoker. Just picked one up. Have it going now inside my pellet grill with some baby backs. Thoughts?


Havent used the tube but I've been very pleased by the results using the maze.


----------



## crazy4hunting

12-Ringer said:


> CAREFUL!!!!!! If the grill gets too hot the pellets will flame!!! No smoke...FIRE!!!! Be sure to keep an eye on it...if you have a good thermometer you should be OK...I was watching mine the other day when we were down the beach and I noticed the temp spike quickly from 240- 315 in a matter of minutes...I went outside and the tube was ON FIRE in the grill.....meatloaf turned out fine, but if it were not for that digital remote thermometer, I may not have noticed until it was too late....
> 
> Joe
> 
> Joe


That's no good! My pellet grill is a GMG, has digital readouts. I'm an hour in. Holding steady at 180. Smoke is pouring out of the stack.


----------



## crazy4hunting

JG358 said:


> Havent used the tube but I've been very pleased by the results using the maze.


My grill does heat. I was thinking of just using the tube, in the grill with it off, for cheese, salt, and nuts. Dang it you guys, this sure makes me hungry.


----------



## adr1601

pbuck said:


> Well, almost 8 hrs in and it's been stalled around 132-135 for a couple hours. Running smoker temp at 175-180 and just biding my time. Storms are brewing to the west and I may have to finish up in the oven if it gets to bad.
> 
> View attachment 2367761
> 
> 
> On a side note, the AMNPS is still putting out good smoke and I only filled 2 rows.


I have the same issue will Bologna myself. Wish I could figure out why it stalls for so long? I do mine in the winter so I usually end up finishing in the oven. As soon as I put in the oven it gets done fast?


----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> I have the same issue will Bologna myself. Wish I could figure out why it stalls for so long? I do mine in the winter so I usually end up finishing in the oven. As soon as I put in the oven it gets done fast?


Yep! I just got rained out and had to finish it in the oven. IT is at 150 now and finally coming up. I ran into the same deal with snack sticks. You'd think they wouldn't stall but they did. 

Just set up my cooling shower and may not even need a hose. Lol!


----------



## adr1601

pbuck said:


> Yep! I just got rained out and had to finish it in the oven. IT is at 150 now and finally coming up. I ran into the same deal with snack sticks. You'd think they wouldn't stall but they did.
> 
> Just set up my cooling shower and may not even need a hose. Lol!


This winter I'm gonna try wrapping mine with two wool blankets to see if it helps. I was thinking it wasn't well enough insulated but it is not winter now so ???


----------



## pbuck

Well, they turned out ok. I don't know why but they shrank and the casings aren't tight? The inside is nice and moist but they seemed to have shriveled up. This is the second time it's happened so I'm doing something wrong. According to my Maverick remote, the Smoker temp never got above 185 for more than a couple minutes and only did a couple times towards the end when I bumped the temp to 175. There's no drippings in the smoker to suggest the fat rendered and I pulled them at 152 and cold water showered 4 and ice water bathed 2. They all did the same thing? 

I sliced up the mini stick and it tastes delicious. They just don't look good. I have them hanging in the basement to dry off and bloom so we'll see how they are after they cool down the rest of the way.


----------



## adr1601

Mine always shrink and wrinkle.

Set myself up on this one.lol


----------



## crazy4hunting

adr1601 said:


> Mine always shrink and wrinkle.
> 
> Set myself up on this one.lol


[emoji83][emoji23]ahem.


----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> Mine always shrink and wrinkle.
> 
> Set myself up on this one.lol


Well, that's good to know.


----------



## pbuck

They've tightened up so they're not all wrinkly but still blotchy. Not visually perfect but dang, it still tastes good!!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Ehhh, you better send those to me Paul. Just like the last reject


----------



## pbuck

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Ehhh, you better send those to me Paul. Just like the last reject


Ehhhh, sorry. These only look bad. They're actually darn good and not the least bit dry like that last batch. Texture is spot on also. I'm now thinking it's just the clear casings. I doubt they'd look bad at all with the dark brown ones.


----------



## Victory357

Did my first beef brisket last Saturday. 6.15 lbs, took about 8.5 hours. The only hard thing about smoking on this weber is figuring out which cut of meat is my favorite. So far I've done pork loin, pork ribs, pulled pork, bacon cheddar pepperoni fattie, and now beef brisket. I think it may be a tie between beef brisket and pork loin for me.


----------



## nhns4

Mounted the smoker to a work bench i wasnt using.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nhns4 said:


> Mounted the smoker to a work bench i wasnt using.


That is a sick set-up right there...

Joe


----------



## pbuck

Ok, after a night in the fridge, I have to say this is darn good! The casing is a little loose and doesn't look great but if I had used the mahogany casings you'd never notice. Taste and texture are excellent!


----------



## rut hunt

pbuck said:


> Ok, after a night in the fridge, I have to say this is darn good! The casing is a little loose and doesn't look great but if I had used the mahogany casings you'd never notice. Taste and texture are excellent!
> 
> View attachment 2371866


They look extra cheesy. How much cheese did you use?


----------



## pbuck

rut hunt said:


> They look extra cheesy. How much cheese did you use?


They are pretty cheesy. I didn't pay attention to how much I just halved the package they sent for 25# of sausage. Honestly, I will cut back on the cheese next time. Guess it saves from worrying about serving anything but crackers with it.  

I can cook big chunks of meat just fine but I'm still learning this sausage game. Lol!


----------



## rut hunt

pbuck said:


> They are pretty cheesy. I didn't pay attention to how much I just halved the package they sent for 25# of sausage. Honestly, I will cut back on the cheese next time. Guess it saves from worrying about serving anything but crackers with it.
> 
> I can cook big chunks of meat just fine but I'm still learning this sausage game. Lol!


I would assume you have to freeze the cheese for it to keep any period of time if you don't use it all


----------



## pbuck

It'll keep for 2 months in the fridge. Says not to freeze. I vacuum packed it.


----------



## BGM51

Did you use the high melt cheese?

I have had great luck with this stuff...keeps forever in the fridge....

It is good to vacuum seal the bologna when its done - storage time almost triples

http://www.lemproducts.com/category/s?keyword=cheese


----------



## rut hunt

BGM51 said:


> Did you use the high melt cheese?
> 
> I have had great luck with this stuff...keeps forever in the fridge....
> 
> It is good to vacuum seal the bologna when its done - storage time almost triples
> 
> http://www.lemproducts.com/category/s?keyword=cheese


Ha-ha I bet he used high temp /low melt cheese lol


----------



## pbuck

Yes I did use high temp cheese and yes, all the sausage is vacuum sealed.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

I just found out that I have been chosen to be a judge at the Cedar Rapids BBQ Roundup. 
http://www.crbbqroundup.com/index.html


----------



## 12-Ringer

NoDeerInIowa said:


> I just found out that I have been chosen to be a judge at the Cedar Rapids BBQ Roundup.
> http://www.crbbqroundup.com/index.html


Sweet - that is pretty cool...good luck!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> Put em in at 6am for an hour at 120 with no smoke. Just put the AMNPS in and upped temp to 130.
> 
> View attachment 2366561



Couldn't help but notice that you slid the Maze into the MES as opposed to in a third party device like a mailbox or something....just wondering what you did with the chip loader? Did you simply leave it empty?

Joe


----------



## jorkep

I'm seeing a lot of brisket being smoked outside of Texas. You guys are going to drive up the price our once cheap cut to even higher than it already is. :frusty:

:icon_1_lol: i'm glad to see the wonderful world brisket bbq is expanding.


----------



## rut hunt

Who's up for smoking a beef tongue?


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> Sweet - that is pretty cool...*good luck*!
> 
> Joe


He just found out he's getting to eat everything at a BBQ contest for free! The only way he could get luckier is if he got chosen for a beer contest at the same time!:darkbeer:


----------



## adr1601

12-Ringer said:


> Couldn't help but notice that you slid the Maze into the MES as opposed to in a third party device like a mailbox or something....just wondering what you did with the chip loader? Did you simply leave it empty?
> 
> Joe


I tried doing that as well but mine seemed like it was starved for O2 and would not stay lit.


----------



## pbuck

12-Ringer said:


> Couldn't help but notice that you slid the Maze into the MES as opposed to in a third party device like a mailbox or something....just wondering what you did with the chip loader? Did you simply leave it empty?
> 
> Joe


Yep. From what I gather from my research on the Smokingmeats forum, the maze was designed so it fits in that little corner of the MES and it does so perfectly. Some people said to leave the chip tray pulled out about 1/2" so the tray could get enough air to burn properly but I just left it empty and pushed all the way in. It burned both rows (about 7 hrs worth) without a problem and I did the exact same thing when I smoked the last 2 batches of snack sticks. Maybe it would be more an issue at higher temps? Also they said it won't work if you use water in the pan and if you're cooking something messy you need some sort of tin foil tent over it to keep drippings off. 

I did nuke my pellets for about 2 minutes to dry them and used the "blow torch" lighting method where you use a blow drier to really get the pellets burning. It sounds like a blow torch when your doing it right. Also, I made sure the tray was full to the tops of the rows and packed down a tad.


----------



## pbuck

vonfoust said:


> He just found out he's getting to eat everything at a BBQ contest for free! The only way he could get luckier is if he got chosen for a beer contest at the same time!:darkbeer:


Word!


----------



## pbuck

rut hunt said:


> Who's up for smoking a beef tongue?


Uh, not me.


----------



## rut hunt

pbuck said:


> Uh, not me.


Idk if it would be good usually its a boil type of deal


----------



## nhns4

NoDeerInIowa said:


> I just found out that I have been chosen to be a judge at the Cedar Rapids BBQ Roundup.
> http://www.crbbqroundup.com/index.html


Lucky dawg


----------



## nhns4

Giving the swineapple a try.








Then i have a 10lb butt going on around midnight..


----------



## hockeyman474

Anyone have any pics of smoking shelters? I have a WSM and my dad has a ton of old cedar planks he is replacing on the deck so I thought I could make an enclosure for it so i can keep it insulated in the cold.


----------



## ksgobbler

Well I just pulled chicken off the smoker. Decided not to heat the house up with the oven and threw the brownies on there.


----------



## bambikiller

Fatty going down


----------



## 12-Ringer

ksgobbler said:


> Well I just pulled chicken off the smoker. Decided not to heat the house up with the oven and threw the brownies on there.


Smoked brownies...sounds interesting.

Joe


----------



## nhns4

The peppered bacon and cajun marinade packed some serious heat. It was darn good.








Bacon was over cooked but you cant always win. 
On to round 2. Just threw a butt in the smoker. Set the temp at 230* some hickory and apple wood.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nhns4 said:


> The peppered bacon and cajun marinade packed some serious heat. It was darn good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon was over cooked but you cant always win.
> On to round 2. Just threw a butt in the smoker. Set the temp at 230* some hickory and apple wood.


Looks good....I too was surprised how much "heat" is retained on the pork. If you look back to my Swineapple post, I mentioned the same thing. I am guessing the pineapple doesn't let the spice escape the meat?

Looks like you guys are in for a good weekend.

Joe


----------



## nhns4

Low and slow.


----------



## 2skinny

This is the recipe for a rub that I have used on whole chickens, turkey, pork butt, and pork loin. It's really easy and tastes great
1 part chili powder
1 part salt
1 part pepper
1 part cumin
1 part sugar
1 part garlic powder
1/2 part cayenne
6 parts brown sugar
6 parts smoked paprika

Enjoy!


----------



## BowhunterT100

Anyone have any good trout and salmon brines?


----------



## nhns4

BowhunterT100 said:


> Anyone have any good trout and salmon brines?


Mines just simple. Water and mortens all purpose salt. Put enough water in a bucket or trash bin. Add and stir salt until u can float and egg. Then 12 hr soak.


----------



## 12-Ringer

BowhunterT100 said:


> Anyone have any good trout and salmon brines?


Check out post 715 on this thread....awesome marinade that I have used twice. Have not used it in on trout, but it was amazing on scallops, shrimp, salmon, and striper...

With trout I use apple juice, brown sugar, and kosher salt.

Joe


----------



## pbuck

Well I think I had smoke overload today lol! Started out with some of my summer sausage for lunch. For dinner I popped a pork loin into the BGE with some apple wood chunks and while it was cooking my neighbor came over with some pork tenderloin he had just pulled out of his smoker. I sampled it and 15 mins later he came back with some turkey breast. Lol! So, I then finished off the day with my own smoked pork loin. I swear I was peeing smoke this evening. Lol!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Cabelas has some good deals going now incuding $50 off the Little Chief and the A-Mazn-Maze at $28...always few of us with gift cards and not sure what to do with em....thought I'd share....

http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/sear...okers&searchTypeByFilter=AllProducts&x=10&y=6

Joe


----------



## georgiabuckdan

ksgobbler said:


> I've taken to making my own rubs. Brown sugar, ancho chili powder, granulated garlic, kosher salt, paprika, black pepper, onion powder and some others. Ribs, chicken, and pork are my specialties. Still trying to get brisket right. I also do all my jerky, snack sticks, etc on it.


Cinnamon is key brother....


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nothing goes to waste....how about some smoked chicken nachos.....pretty simple really - smoked a few more chicken breasts than were needed....the smoke was pretty simple - brined the 4lbs of breasts over night in a mixture than consisted of 1/4 cup Kosher salt, 4 cups apple juice, 1/2 cup dark brown sugar, 3 tblsns Apple cider vinegar, 2 tblspons of cinnamon....out of the brine, rinse with cool water, dry, brush with a mixture that consists of honey and Open Seasons Mesquite Chipolte....into the 200 degree smoke with 50/50 Apple and Pecan.....

Didn't get any shots of the breasts, but turned the few leftovers into chicken nachos that the kids KILLED!!!!!

 

Have a Happy Fourth and good luck to all those who have joined the ranks and will be smoking-it-up this weekend.....

FYI.....Cabelas has all of their Open Season spice blends on sale $3 off...some really great blends that are not nearly as high in sodium as many others....
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas-Open-Season-Spice-Blends/734151.uts

Joe


----------



## bambikiller

12-Ringer said:


> Nothing goes to waste....how about some smoked chicken nachos.....pretty simple really - smoked a few more chicken breasts than were needed....the smoke was pretty simple - brined the 4lbs of breasts over night in a mixture than consisted of 1/4 cup Kosher salt, 4 cups apple juice, 1/2 cup dark brown sugar, 3 tblsns Apple cider vinegar, 2 tblspons of cinnamon....out of the brine, rinse with cool water, dry, brush with a mixture that consists of honey and Open Seasons Mesquite Chipolte....into the 200 degree smoke with 50/50 Apple and Pecan.....
> 
> Didn't get any shots of the breasts, but turned the few leftovers into chicken nachos that the kids KILLED!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Have a Happy Fourth and good luck to all those who have joined the ranks and will be smoking-it-up this weekend.....
> 
> FYI.....Cabelas has all of their Open Season spice blends on sale $3 off...some really great blends that are not nearly as high in sodium as many others....
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas-Open-Season-Spice-Blends/734151.uts
> 
> Joe


Is it necessary to brine the chicken breast before smoking them , I was planning on doing some tonight , but I didn't brine them


----------



## nhns4

12-Ringer said:


> Nothing goes to waste....how about some smoked chicken nachos.....pretty simple really - smoked a few more chicken breasts than were needed....the smoke was pretty simple - brined the 4lbs of breasts over night in a mixture than consisted of 1/4 cup Kosher salt, 4 cups apple juice, 1/2 cup dark brown sugar, 3 tblsns Apple cider vinegar, 2 tblspons of cinnamon....out of the brine, rinse with cool water, dry, brush with a mixture that consists of honey and Open Seasons Mesquite Chipolte....into the 200 degree smoke with 50/50 Apple and Pecan.....
> 
> Didn't get any shots of the breasts, but turned the few leftovers into chicken nachos that the kids KILLED!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Have a Happy Fourth and good luck to all those who have joined the ranks and will be smoking-it-up this weekend.....
> 
> FYI.....Cabelas has all of their Open Season spice blends on sale $3 off...some really great blends that are not nearly as high in sodium as many others....
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas-Open-Season-Spice-Blends/734151.uts
> 
> Joe


I like your style. I used pork though.


----------



## nhns4

Beer can Burgers. 2 where shrooms, onions, and peppers. The other was Mac n Cheese


----------



## nhns4

And about to throw pork on for my dad.


----------



## BiggA

When seasoning a new smoker... directions say heat to 275° for 3 hours and add chips for the last 45 minutes. Should the chips be soaked or dry for the 1st run? Directions do not say. Several websites said the do a 50/50 mix, wet and dry.


----------



## pbuck

BiggA said:


> When seasoning a new smoker... directions say heat to 275° for 3 hours and add chips for the last 45 minutes. Should the chips be soaked or dry for the 1st run? Directions do not say. Several websites said the do a 50/50 mix, wet and dry.


I don't think it really matters that much. I think the "seasoning" is more for burning off the oils that are left on the inside more than actually getting smoke in there. I just used dry chips when I did mine.


----------



## BiggA

pbuck said:


> I don't think it really matters that much. I think the "seasoning" is more for burning off the oils that are left on the inside more than actually getting smoke in there. I just used dry chips when I did mine.


Thanks


----------



## nolejoel

noting for later, all looks yummy


----------



## 12-Ringer

bambikiller said:


> Is it necessary to brine the chicken breast before smoking them , I was planning on doing some tonight , but I didn't brine them


NO not a necessity, the brine does help the marinade penetrate the meat, couple that with a low/slow smoke and you are in for some of the "moistest" poultry you've ever eaten.

Joe


----------



## hockeyman474

Smoking a full chicken tonight after work to pull and bring camping. Anyone have any cool recipes? I was just planning to throw my rub on it and that's it.


----------



## bambikiller

nhns4 said:


> Beer can Burgers. 2 where shrooms, onions, and peppers. The other was Mac n Cheese


What temp and smoke did you use on these ? I'm doing these Friday with a rack of ribs also


----------



## nhns4

bambikiller said:


> What temp and smoke did you use on these ? I'm doing these Friday with a rack of ribs also


I did them on my Akorn at about 300* for a little over an hour. Used peach and apple wood.


----------



## ksgobbler

How long are you guys smoking the fatties for? Wife got me some stuff to make one, but only bought a pound of sausage.


----------



## nhns4

12hrs at 240* off to the cooler it goes to rest.


----------



## rut hunt

ksgobbler said:


> How long are you guys smoking the fatties for? Wife got me some stuff to make one, but only bought a pound of sausage.


I mixed my sausage with a pound of hamburger 275 for about 1.5 hrs internal temp of 150


----------



## 12-Ringer

ksgobbler said:


> How long are you guys smoking the fatties for? Wife got me some stuff to make one, but only bought a pound of sausage.


Depends on temps, size etc...but generally speaking I run 200 degrees and usually close to 2 hours....a little lower and slower yield more moisture, especially if you use liquid in your pan - try Cherry Dr. Pepper in the water pan, you won't regret it.

Joe

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

nhns4 said:


> 12hrs at 240* off to the cooler it goes to rest.


Looks delicious!!

Joe


----------



## nhns4

12-Ringer said:


> Looks delicious!!
> 
> Joe


I slept in so i missed the 160* foil. Turned out stellar anyway. Used a Butter/apple juice injection. Next time i will be trying the cherry choke instead of water per your recommendation.


----------



## bambikiller

Do you guys prefer to smoke the beer can burgers or simply use charcoal? I'm leaning towards the smoker personally with the ribs I'm doing , any input would be great


----------



## iccyman001

bambikiller said:


> Do you guys prefer to smoke the beer can burgers or simply use charcoal? I'm leaning towards the smoker personally with the ribs I'm doing , any input would be great



Ribs?

Im on my way over!


----------



## 12-Ringer

bambikiller said:


> Do you guys prefer to smoke the beer can burgers or simply use charcoal? I'm leaning towards the smoker personally with the ribs I'm doing , any input would be great


I prefer the smoker - they make a great addition to a larger smoke (as in your case with the ribs). I have done them both ways and the family liked them both, but I preferred the smoked burgers.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

nhns4 said:


> I slept in so i missed the 160* foil. Turned out stellar anyway. Used a Butter/apple juice injection. Next time i will be trying the cherry choke instead of water per your recommendation.


Is this for pulled pork or sliced? What was the injection; melted butter and apple juice? 

Joe


----------



## nhns4

12-Ringer said:


> Is this for pulled pork or sliced? What was the injection; melted butter and apple juice?
> 
> Joe


Pulled. Yep just melted butter in apple juice and injected.


----------



## nhns4

With a little Tonys seasoning.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Thanks, might give that a try with me next big smoke - family reunion on 7/12 my contribution 30lbs smoked pulled pork, my custom smoked beans, and some Angry pickles from FD. I have used apple cider vinegar, melted butter, and brown sugar as an injection - the bite of the vinegar coupled with the sweet brown sugar always gives a nice taste....

Joe


----------



## hockeyman474

Ended up smoking a chicken to bring up to northern MI for the weekend. No pics. Simple rub, smoked at 275 for 2.5 hours. Pulled off and wrapped in foil for 45 minutes then it was pulling easy and delicious too!


----------



## upstart

Great....I just ate breakfast, but now I want some BBQ in a baaaaaad way.


----------



## 12-Ringer

upstart said:


> Great....I just ate breakfast, but now I want some BBQ in a baaaaaad way.


Smoked bacon, smoked sausage all goes a long way with a coupled of fried eggs and hashbrown potatoes.

Joe


----------



## mattmann

Well seasoned my new mes I got from father's day last night and doing a whole chicken (in half) right now. I injected a creole butter in it, coated in mayo, and rubbed a honey garlic on the outside of the bird. Couple more hours to go!


----------



## mattmann

Welllll 3.5 hours at 235 and internal at 170.....DELICIOUS! 
I am super happy with the results especially for the first time ever. Love this thing. Fatty tomorrow!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## mattmann

Before.....and after


----------



## mattmann

Doing a fatty tonight


----------



## 12-Ringer

mattmann said:


> View attachment 2420250
> 
> 
> Before.....and after
> View attachment 2420258


Man that looks good....did I understand you correctly, you coated in mayo and then again with a honey glaze before smoking?

Joe


----------



## mattmann

Lol you did. My uncle is in from Georgia and told me make sure to coat it with real mayo.....then your rub. It worked like Magic. Man the best part was the smoked chicken sandwich today......wow!


----------



## bambikiller

Ribs and these bad boys


----------



## mattmann

And here is the fatty before pic. My uncle didn't want me to use BBQ sauce or rub on this one but we are on the one tomorrow lol.....

Thick bacon, mild sausage, bell pepper, onion, cheese.....that's it on this one. Not my opinion but should be okay. I'll keep yall updated. Anyone got a time, temp, and internal temp for these??


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Looks good Matt!


----------



## mattmann

Thank you man. I'll let yall know what she looks like shortly....


----------



## mattmann

Ohhhhhh man!!!









As soon as she is done resting in foil, I'll get a cut shot. Can't wait!!


----------



## mattmann

Man oh man.....I'm batting 100 lol.

I should have put more stuff in it though but it is awesome


----------



## pbuck

Ohhhhhh the money shot!!!! 

Looks delicious. I think your hooked. Lol!


----------



## 12-Ringer

mattmann said:


> View attachment 2422610
> 
> 
> Man oh man.....I'm batting 100 lol.
> 
> I should have put more stuff in it though but it is awesome


Live and learn, still looks delicious.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Spreading a little Holiday Cheer .... LEM is once again running a 15% discount off of your total order with no order minimum. Just use FRIEND15 code at checkout. They make a great snack stick and bologna kit, not to mention some of the best equipment available...and their high temperature cheese is some of the best on the planet....

HAPPY INDEPENDENCE DAY!!!!

Joe


----------



## 3dn4jc

mattmann said:


> Ohhhhhh man!!!
> 
> View attachment 2422498
> 
> 
> As soon as she is done resting in foil, I'll get a cut shot. Can't wait!!


Now that looks good!!


----------



## mattmann

Thanks guys it was awesome man. Like I said wish I would have put more in it but I'll do the next one better. I have 6 chicken breast on now with old bay and brown sugar and a cherry Dr pepper in the pan.....thanks to you guys lol. I also put a LIGHT layer of mayo on first to keep it moist....we shall see!


----------



## Carbon missile

Getting ready to let Em rip in the smokin it smoker! The big one is a fattie rolled with spinach, mushroom, onion, and pepper jack. 
The smaller one is a filleted blackstrap, stuffed with cream cheese and jalepeno!


----------



## ksgobbler

I did a fattie today. Not that impressed. Maybe I should've put more stuff in it. It just tasted like bacon wrapped sausage even with cheese, green peppers and rub in it.


----------



## Carbon missile

Well I have done blackstrap this way but this is my 1st fattie, so we'll see this evening. I'm sure it'll be good!


----------



## bambikiller

Ok fellas I just got 10 salmon given to me to smoke , I have a smaller electric smoker and a bigger home brew (50 gallon drum style) do any of you guys have a go to brine ? And also what temp and how long do you smoke the slabs for . Thanks


----------



## 12-Ringer

bambikiller said:


> Ok fellas I just got 10 salmon given to me to smoke , I have a smaller electric smoker and a bigger home brew (50 gallon drum style) do any of you guys have a go to brine ? And also what temp and how long do you smoke the slabs for . Thanks


Check out post 715 on this thread....awesome marinade that I have used twice. Have not used it in on trout, but it was amazing on scallops, shrimp, salmon, and striper...
With trout I use apple juice, brown sugar, and kosher salt.

Hope this helps.

Joe


----------



## bambikiller

12-Ringer said:


> Check out post 715 on this thread....awesome marinade that I have used twice. Have not used it in on trout, but it was amazing on scallops, shrimp, salmon, and striper...
> With trout I use apple juice, brown sugar, and kosher salt.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Joe


How long do you smoke it , the smoked fish is kinda just a snack for us ect , I love smoked salmon from the jerky smoke houses , and would love to able to do it my self


----------



## live2dream

Smoked some stuffed burgers tonight! Came out great...... Stuffed with cheese,bacon bits and tator totts topped with a toasted English muffin


----------



## nhns4

bambikiller said:


> Ok fellas I just got 10 salmon given to me to smoke , I have a smaller electric smoker and a bigger home brew (50 gallon drum style) do any of you guys have a go to brine ? And also what temp and how long do you smoke the slabs for . Thanks


Im a simple kosher salt guy. Fill a big garbage can used solely for brining about half to two thirds full of water. 6-9lbs of salt. I use the old fashion if the egg floats in the water its enough salt. brine for 12 or so hours.


----------



## 12-Ringer

bambikiller said:


> How long do you smoke it , the smoked fish is kinda just a snack for us ect , I love smoked salmon from the jerky smoke houses , and would love to able to do it my self


You want the finish temp to hit 145 and that depends on a lot of factors. I prefer a lower/slower approach and tend to smoke between 120-150 and that usually yields about a 1.5-2 hour smoke time for the fillets I have used. I also prefer applewood with salmon.

Joe


----------



## pbuck

live2dream said:


> Smoked some stuffed burgers tonight! Came out great...... Stuffed with cheese,bacon bits and tator totts topped with a toasted English muffin


Dang tasty looking!!!!


----------



## CjsPapa0504

How do we get the Mods to make this a sticky? 

Ready to be home and eat SOMETHING that's been smoked! You're guys' recipes are awesome! Gonna try and sweet talk the Misses into a smoker as a welcome home present...


----------



## Carbon missile




----------



## 12-Ringer

Carbon missile said:


> View attachment 2434729
> View attachment 2434737


Man...they look great!!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

For those who have been following along and wiping the drool off of your keyboards, but don't yet have a smoker or are worried about the investment, might want to consider this little devil. Turns just about any grill gas or charcoal into a smoker combo....it certainly is NOT the same, but can give you the confidence to invest in something a little more extravagant at a later time. You can use chips or pellets and I have rarely had flares even when the grill is HOT which I cannot say about the AMNPS units. If are planning to try this, it is important that you remember the most simple, basic principle behind BBQ smoke - LOW and SLOW....far too many backyard BBQ specialists fire up their grill drop on some frozen food and wonder why end up with charbroiled hockey pucks and shoe leather...

Meat should be close to room temp, grill should be holding consistent temps and a good meat thermometer is a must.....

Anyway...look up this little guy, the price is certainly right and it packs super easily so just about any grill can be a makeshift smokehouse....
http://www.amazon.com/Charcoal-Comp...=1436276324&sr=8-10&keywords=barbecue+smokers
Be mindful there are two options the long and the short....

Hope this helps someone...

Joe


----------



## nhns4

May have found the new smoker for up at the cabin.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nhns4 said:


> May have found the new smoker for up at the cabin.


We tried something like that once and cracked the pot...I think it wasn't a true terracotta pot, some composite knock off...we actually dug a hole in the ground, set the pot in the ground...clearly it was the heat that cracked it...we were excited about the prospect and that excitement likely led to a lack of attention to detail with regard to the terracotta...

Joe


----------



## nicko

I like the ingenuity of the flower pot smoker. Not very big but neat. I think it just goes to show that sizable container that can withstand heat and retain heat can be modified into a smoker. I think a metal trashcan with the metal lid would work too. Trashcan Smoker.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> I like the ingenuity of the flower pot smoker. Not very big but neat. I think it just goes to show that sizable container that can withstand heat and retain heat can be modified into a smoker. I think a metal trashcan with the metal lid would work too. Trashcan Smoker.


I have seen all sorts including a few impressive 50-gallon drum smokers...not much to look at, but what comes out is nothing short of amazing. A local guy built his own off-set out of a 500-gallon tank of some sorts. It is on a small trailer that he hauls to tailgates...pretty cool actually!!

Joe


----------



## pbuck

nicko said:


> I like the ingenuity of the flower pot smoker. Not very big but neat. I think it just goes to show that sizable container that can withstand heat and retain heat can be modified into a smoker. I think a metal trashcan with the metal lid would work too. Trashcan Smoker.


And cardboard boxes. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZ2UGgiLTrc&sns=em


----------



## algdog

nicko said:


> I like the ingenuity of the flower pot smoker. Not very big but neat. I think it just goes to show that sizable container that can withstand heat and retain heat can be modified into a smoker. I think a metal trashcan with the metal lid would work too. Trashcan Smoker.


I've seen one, cut 6 holes in the trash can, insert rebar thru holes all the way from side to side. start your charcoal and fire in the bottom, then hang chicken halves on the rebar with hooks, close the lid and let smoke for a couple of hrs. one small hole in the lid for a chimney, one small hole for air intake on the bottom, 
makes a good chicken cooker


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> And cardboard boxes.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZ2UGgiLTrc&sns=em


WOW....that is crazy!

Joe


----------



## nicko

Man, what the heck was I thinking buying that BGE??? A cardboard box. Crazy!


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Man, what the heck was I thinking buying that BGE??? A cardboard box. Crazy!


Nick, I thought the same thing about you, but couldn't bring myself to post-it....wonder if the pizza stone would work in there??

Joe


----------



## rut hunt

Alright fellas how do I smoke a frozen pizza, if it helps I have a green mountain pellet grill


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Nick, I thought the same thing about you, but couldn't bring myself to post-it....wonder if the pizza stone would work in there??
> 
> Joe



I think the weight of the pizza stone might make the box collapse.


----------



## pbuck

12-Ringer said:


> Nick, I thought the same thing about you, but couldn't bring myself to post-it....wonder if the pizza stone would work in there??
> 
> Joe


Please, please, please, video it if you try.  

600 deg shouldn't be hard on the box.


----------



## 12-Ringer

rut hunt said:


> Alright fellas how do I smoke a frozen pizza, if it helps I have a green mountain pellet grill


you will likely need a stone or a special pan - placing them on the rack usually doesn't work...I did see a guy do one once with a lark cast iron skillet. My advice is to be sure the pizza is at room temp and not frozen before it goes in. Unlike most low/slow approaches, I prefer to keep the smoker hot, usually somewhere around 300-325 (I know others even go a lot hotter than that, but I do not). Once in there I give a good smoke for the 10-15minutes and then tone the smoke down a bit. Depending on a host of factors, I usually run mine for about an hour or so. Again this is for a pre-made frozen pizza - if it is all homemade, I crank the temp a little more and the time increases significantly. 

Hope this helps...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

A little early prep for the weekend reunion....
18lb Shoulder
10lbs smoked reds
5lbs custom smokehouse beans
Of course some angry pickles too.....



















More to come over the weekend.

Joe


----------



## pbuck

I feel so inadequate. Lol! I'm only doing 4 pork tenderloins for a friends birthday party. Lol!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Tonight's dinner. 1 deer loin. 1/2 butterflied into chops and 1/2 uncut.


----------



## bambikiller

12-Ringer said:


> A little early prep for the weekend reunion....
> 18lb Shoulder
> 10lbs smoked reds
> 5lbs custom smokehouse beans
> Of course some angry pickles too.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More to come over the weekend.
> 
> Joe


Can't wait


----------



## Eddie12

Well it's been a long week but I smoked my first pork butt and bear ham deboned last weekend over the 4th and both turned out pretty darn good and I honestly don't care for bear meat so I was surprised. Of course I forgot to take a pic of the pulled pork...


----------



## bambikiller

Eddie12 said:


> Well it's been a long week but I smoked my first pork butt and bear ham deboned last weekend over the 4th and both turned out pretty darn good and I honestly don't care for bear meat so I was surprised. Of course I forgot to take a pic of the pulled pork...


How was the bear ham ? I'm bear hunting next year and it sounds great


----------



## Eddie12

My neighbor is almost finished with my super duper smoker stand just needs some paint. I was just going to buy a cart of some sort and he offered to make me one so I couldn't resist. Looks big and heavy but durable and I'm fine with that. Should be finished by the weekend!


----------



## Eddie12

bambikiller said:


> How was the bear ham ? I'm bear hunting next year and it sounds great


It turned out great and was really moist and tender. Took 4.5 hours on 225 degrees for an IT of 165. Used a McCormick steak seasoning rub and mesquite chips. Oh and a can of bud light in the pan for extra flavor and moisture.


----------



## bambikiller

Eddie12 said:


> It turned out great and was really moist and tender. Took 4.5 hours on 225 degrees for an IT of 165. Used a McCormick steak seasoning rub and mesquite chips. Oh and a can of bud light in the pan for extra flavor and moisture.


Sounds great man I can't wait


----------



## Eddie12

bambikiller said:


> Sounds great man I can't wait


I think the key to bear meat is getting all of that greasy fat cut off the meat prior to cooking it...good luck on your hunt.


----------



## rut hunt

What rub do you guys like for a prime rib, something a little salty and plenty of cracked black pepper. You know that peppery salt flavor almost a crust/bark


----------



## rut hunt

Bought some old bay seasoning, a pine apple, and a pork loin today, a whole chicken there will be smoke this weekend


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

rut hunt said:


> What rub do you guys like for a prime rib, something a little salty and plenty of cracked black pepper. You know that peppery salt flavor almost a crust/bark


1/4 cup coarse ground pepper
3 tablespoons salt
1/4 cup garlic powder
1/4 cup onion powder
2 tablespoons smoked paprika
2 tablespoons seasoned salt
1 tablespoon celery salt
1 tablespoon rosemary

Before mixing, crush Rosemary to release flavor and aroma.
Rub meat with olive oil or soy sauce, coat roast with rub, wrap in saran wrap and let sit in fridge overnight. Longer is better.


----------



## 12-Ringer

rut hunt said:


> Bought some old bay seasoning, a pine apple, and a pork loin today, a whole chicken there will be smoke this weekend


be careful woth the old bay on teh SwineApple.....the Pineapple insulates the pork much bettter than I would have ever expected and it hold the flavor really well. If you like a little spice your life, you'll get it with the Old Bay, just hate to see you get it too hot to enjoy!

Hope this helps, good luck!!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Eddie12 said:


> My neighbor is almost finished with my super duper smoker stand just needs some paint. I was just going to buy a cart of some sort and he offered to make me one so I couldn't resist. Looks big and heavy but durable and I'm fine with that. Should be finished by the weekend!



Man - that cart is sick...better get your neigbor a case of Leinenkugel's Summer Shandy or something!!

Congrats!

Joe


----------



## rut hunt

12-Ringer said:


> be careful woth the old bay on teh SwineApple.....the Pineapple insulates the pork much bettter than I would have ever expected and it hold the flavor really well. If you like a little spice your life, you'll get it with the Old Bay, just hate to see you get it too hot to enjoy!
> 
> Hope this helps, good luck!!
> 
> Joe


I'm sure I can handle it the wife and youngin on the other handle it.
My wife is about 24/days from our baby's due date, she informed me pineapple naturally helps loosens the cervix, thanks guys I try to make a swineapple only to pump this baby out sooner. Someone should have put a disclaimer on the recipe lol


----------



## 12-Ringer

rut hunt said:


> I'm sure I can handle it the wife and youngin on the other handle it.
> My wife is about 24/days from our baby's due date, she informed me pineapple naturally helps loosens the cervix, thanks guys I try to make a swineapple only to pump this baby out sooner. Someone should have put a disclaimer on the recipe lol


Maybe the extra heat is all she needs to get moving (lol)

Congrats by the way!!!!


Joe


----------



## Eddie12

12-Ringer said:


> Man - that cart is sick...better get your neigbor a case of Leinenkugel's Summer Shandy or something!!
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe I am very happy with it and that's the best part he's not even charging me but I'm going to buy him a case of bud light for sure.


----------



## pbuck

Pork tenderloins in the BGE. 

Slathered with maple syrup and a good coating of my homemade rub and marinated overnight in the fridge. Have em going at 220 with mostly apple and a few pecan chunks.


----------



## rut hunt

pbuck said:


> Pork tenderloins in the BGE.
> 
> Slathered with maple syrup and a good coating of my homemade rub and marinated overnight in the fridge. Have em going at 220 with mostly apple and a few pecan chunks.
> 
> View attachment 2457738


I really wish I could get that ooey gooey sweet syrup flavor to stay on there. In my rookie ignorance I'm probabaly using to much heat and liquifying it right out


----------



## pbuck

rut hunt said:


> I really wish I could get that ooey gooey sweet syrup flavor to stay on there. In my rookie ignorance I'm probabaly using to much heat and liquifying it right out


Well my plan is to brush a little more on just before I pull em. I'm sure there's not much left on em from setting in a bag in the fridge all night.


----------



## pbuck

Ok. Tenderloins turned out awesome. Had to look around to find the Smithfield ones without the salt brine injection but it was worth it. Brushed twice while cooking with the maple syrup and pulled at 147IT then foiled and coolered them. There were some good cooks at the party and all said it was excellent.


----------



## vonfoust

Eddie12 said:


> My neighbor is almost finished with my super duper smoker stand just needs some paint. I was just going to buy a cart of some sort and he offered to make me one so I couldn't resist. Looks big and heavy but durable and I'm fine with that. Should be finished by the weekend!


I've got teh wrong neighbors.


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> I've got teh wrong neighbors.



Made me laugh, mind just knocked up and asked if I could save them some of whatever it is I've got going in the yard. Decided at the urging of my 12 year old son to video the process and post that when it is done instead of the stills. I'll admit it will give me some time to mess with my new video editing software, but when the camera crew conists of yourself, a 9 year old and a 12 year not sure if any software on the planet will help....

18lbs of pork shoulder in the smoke now, for a 1:00 party tomorrow....video to come at some point...

Joe


----------



## Timinator

Well I apologize, but I didn't read all the pages but I am a very active BBQ'r. I bought a nice smoker last year, used it twice and brought it back. It worked fine but was a complete mess to try and clean up and, frankly, I get the same taste using my bbq with an iron chip box and filling that twice. Now, I will admit, I'm not a brisket, all day type cooker, but I bbq the best ribs, pork chops and chicken there is and have been for 40 years. 

I have a Napoleon grill (wouldn't buy it again though) with a large infrared burner on one side (which rocks). My IR burner goes from off to 1800 degrees in about 2 minutes or less. It sears and browns and gets the exact "burn" I want with steaks, chops and chicken that is almost impossible with a conventional gas grill or pellet bbq. I will never own a grill without an IR burner ever again. For those of you are skeptical here's a little science; conventional gas grill burners heat air to 400 or so degrees which rises up around your food above it. An IR burner cooks with infrared waves of energy, not hot air. The old style charcoal bbq's actually cook with IR too when you have a hot bed of coals. 

Again, I have nothing against smoked meat, but I find I can get 90% of that taste and flavor with my bbq if I just take my time.

Oh, here's a pork chop cooking tip; soak the pork chops in a heavy salt water/brine solution in a bowl in your sink for 2 hours first before grilling, or baking or however you normally cook them. Two hours in the salt water, then rinse thoroughly and then cook any way you normally do. They will remain tender and juicy and not dry out the way chops can. 

Tim


----------



## 12-Ringer

Timinator said:


> Well I apologize, but I didn't read all the pages but I am a very active BBQ'r. I bought a nice smoker last year, used it twice and brought it back. It worked fine but was a complete mess to try and clean up and, frankly, I get the same taste using my bbq with an iron chip box and filling that twice. Now, I will admit, I'm not a brisket, all day type cooker, but I bbq the best ribs, pork chops and chicken there is and have been for 40 years.
> 
> I have a Napoleon grill (wouldn't buy it again though) with a large infrared burner on one side (which rocks). My IR burner goes from off to 1800 degrees in about 2 minutes or less. It sears and browns and gets the exact "burn" I want with steaks, chops and chicken that is almost impossible with a conventional gas grill or pellet bbq. I will never own a grill without an IR burner ever again. For those of you are skeptical here's a little science; conventional gas grill burners heat air to 400 or so degrees which rises up around your food above it. An IR burner cooks with infrared waves of energy, not hot air. The old style charcoal bbq's actually cook with IR too when you have a hot bed of coals.
> 
> Again, I have nothing against smoked meat, but I find I can get 90% of that taste and flavor with my bbq if I just take my time.
> 
> Oh, here's a pork chop cooking tip; soak the pork chops in a heavy salt water/brine solution in a bowl in your sink for 2 hours first before grilling, or baking or however you normally cook them. Two hours in the salt water, then rinse thoroughly and then cook any way you normally do. They will remain tender and juicy and not dry out the way chops can.
> 
> Tim


Thanks for the tip and welcome to the thread. You'll find all sorts of grillers, smokers joining and sharing.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Update......18lb shoulder in at 9:15am, holding 240 all day..hit 160 at 4:45pm, just moved to 163 at 9:15PM. Will be holding this to an it of 200-205 before the wrap as it is a boneless shoulder. Hopefully it comes off when the sun is up so that I can continue the video.

Joe


----------



## bambikiller

Man that's a long time and high IT bet it falls apart , I may be smoking some of that salmon tomorrow not sure just yet


----------



## pbuck

12-Ringer said:


> Update......18lb shoulder in at 9:15am, holding 240 all day..hit 160 at 4:45pm, just moved to 163 at 9:15PM. Will be holding this to an it of 200-205 before the wrap as it is a boneless shoulder. Hopefully it comes off when the sun is up so that I can continue the video.
> 
> Joe


That's a big hunk o meat, Joe. Looking forward to the video.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> That's a big hunk o meat, Joe. Looking forward to the video.


Be careful what you wish for...lol...not quite sure how the video will turn out, much more confident about the pork....

Shoulder came out a 7:15 am this morning (22 hours). IT was 197 when I pulled it. Topped with stick of butter and 3/4 cup Dark brown sugar. Wrapped in double heavy duty foil and in the cooler. Likely will start the pull around 10. The wrapping process did not make the vid.

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> Be careful what you wish for...lol...not quite sure how the video will turn out, much more confident about the pork....
> 
> Shoulder came out a 7:15 am this morning (22 hours). IT was 197 when I pulled it. Topped with stick of butter and 3/4 cup Dark brown sugar. Wrapped in double heavy duty foil and in the cooler. Likely will start the pull around 10. The wrapping process did not make the vid.
> 
> Joe


Looking forward to it Joe. I am mowing clover and brush hogging new areas today so no smoking for me.


----------



## cfred70

Just got back from Hawaii where the wife and I did a luau. Needless to say, as soon as I ate some of their smoked pulled pork, I began my research on how to smoke "luau" pork. 8lb. pork shoulder went in the smoker this morning at 8. Running it at 250 until temp reaches around 165, then will pull, wrap in foil and replace until 195ish. I'll update with pics as I go.


----------



## 12-Ringer

A little teaser while the vid is "in production"...



10lbs of potatoes in the smoker along with the beans - spud and beans not featured in the vid, but will post a pic before we rol out later...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

long day...video not turning out as expected...but pork was great. I will mess around a little more tomorrow, but not sure anything will make it to "film"...blockbuster bomb I gues (lol)

Joe


----------



## pbuck

Lol! Well least you ate good


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

12-Ringer said:


> long day...video not turning out as expected...but pork was great. I will mess around a little more tomorrow, but not sure anything will make it to "film"...blockbuster bomb I gues (lol)
> 
> Joe


You should have had N&B film it for you.


----------



## bowfisher

nodeeriniowa said:


> you should have had n&b film it for you.


:roflmao:


----------



## Compton82

After all the delicious food in this thread and getting a good sampling of what my buddy on the forum(Eddie12) is making I had to get in on this. I picked up a 30" Masterbuilt electric smoker today and got it seasoned. I went ahead and put together a very basic fatty for my first smoke and it will go on tomorrow. 

1 pound of regular sausage
1 pound of mild sausage
pepper jack cheese
thick cut bacon with a dusting of applewood rub

Its all wrapped up and in the fridge until tomorrow.

PS-Don't laugh at my make shift stand. I used a little garage table I had just to get it up to a more comfortable level.


----------



## JHENS87

very nice. stand is nicer than mine as i usually just leave it on ground


----------



## Eddie12

You will love that MES 30. Post some final pics of that big fatty. :darkbeer:


----------



## huntingislife

Loving this thread!! I will add in some smoked, bacon wrapped onion rings. Take white onions and ring them out, mix a bowl of 1/2 sriracha sauce and 1/2 honey and rub all over the onions, then wrap the onions completely in bacon and rerub the honey/sriracha mix all over the bacon. Last, add your favorite seasoning over the top, I used one out of Texas called Meat Church Honey Hog Hot. Smoke indirect for about an hour. Delicious. For anyone that has Instagram, follow instagram.com/heatmovement . I do a bunch of deer/fowl/turkey cooking on there as well just for backyard fun :darkbeer:


----------



## rut hunt

huntingislife said:


> Loving this thread!! I will add in some smoked, bacon wrapped onion rings. Take white onions and ring them out, mix a bowl of 1/2 sriracha sauce and 1/2 honey and rub all over the onions, then wrap the onions completely in bacon and rerub the honey/sriracha mix all over the bacon. Last, add your favorite seasoning over the top, I used one out of Texas called Meat Church Honey Hog Hot. Smoke indirect for about an hour. Delicious. For anyone that has Instagram, follow instagram.com/heatmovement . I do a bunch of deer/fowl/turkey cooking on there as well just for backyard fun [emoji481]
> View attachment 2473978


A meat onion ring, the american dream is real


----------



## 12-Ringer

huntingislife said:


> Loving this thread!! I will add in some smoked, bacon wrapped onion rings. Take white onions and ring them out, mix a bowl of 1/2 sriracha sauce and 1/2 honey and rub all over the onions, then wrap the onions completely in bacon and rerub the honey/sriracha mix all over the bacon. Last, add your favorite seasoning over the top, I used one out of Texas called Meat Church Honey Hog Hot. Smoke indirect for about an hour. Delicious. For anyone that has Instagram, follow instagram.com/heatmovement . I do a bunch of deer/fowl/turkey cooking on there as well just for backyard fun [emoji481]
> View attachment 2473978


That looks amazing...these are in my future.

Joe


----------



## pbuck

12-Ringer said:


> That looks amazing...these are in my future.
> 
> Joe


Yep!

Thanks again for starting this thread, Joe. I've learned a ton of info and eaten darn well because of it. [emoji106]🏻[emoji106]🏻


----------



## rut hunt

pbuck said:


> Yep!
> 
> Thanks again for starting this thread, Joe. I've learned a ton of info and eaten darn well because of it. [emoji106]🏻[emoji106]🏻


12 ringer the leading cause of high cholesterol on archerytalk


----------



## bambikiller

rut hunt said:


> 12 ringer the leading cause of high cholesterol on archerytalk


There's worse ways to die I guess


----------



## pbuck

rut hunt said:


> 12 ringer the leading cause of high cholesterol on archerytalk


Just recently had my yearly plant physical and blood work and all was good. Actually my cholesterol numbers were excellent. So.....

More recipes please!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lol!


----------



## ksgobbler

I did bacon wrapped hotdogs for dinner. Threw some home made cowboy candy on top


----------



## 12-Ringer

ksgobbler said:


> I did bacon wrapped hotdogs for dinner. Threw some home made cowboy candy on top


Cowboy candy?

Joe


----------



## rut hunt

12-Ringer said:


> Cowboy candy?
> 
> Joe


^^^^What the godfather said^^^^


----------



## pbuck

Sweet pickled jalapeños


----------



## ksgobbler

pbuck said:


> Sweet pickled jalapeños


This, its delicious


----------



## algdog

anyone have a good recipe for Beef ribs, I've cooked 3 or 4 sets of nice looking beef ribs on my smoker grill, all of them have been just so so
meat is tender, flavor OK, but just not my best attempts

I pull of the membrane, season with salt pepper and some garlic pepper, smoke at 275 for 3 hrs, then wrap and baste with butter for an hour, then uncover and baste with butter again for a half hour

what could I be doing wrong?


----------



## 12-Ringer

algdog said:


> anyone have a good recipe for Beef ribs, I've cooked 3 or 4 sets of nice looking beef ribs on my smoker grill, all of them have been just so so
> meat is tender, flavor OK, but just not my best attempts
> 
> I pull of the membrane, season with salt pepper and some garlic pepper, smoke at 275 for 3 hrs, then wrap and baste with butter for an hour, then uncover and baste with butter again for a half hour
> 
> what could I be doing wrong?



What makes them so-so; flavor, tenderness??
What are you smoking County style, baby back, short ribs?

It seems to me like you are doing a little more than you need to....I am not an expert, but will share my tips....

First and foremost so much really depends on the specific cut of ribs..different butchers use different cuts and the disparity can be SIGNIFICANT most specifically with regard to cook times.

*Preparing*
get them to room temp, trim any excess fat, especially ends, ribs should be as uniformly trimmed as possible across the rack
remove the membrane
rinse in cool water

*Seasoning*
Lord knows how many possibilities there are here; wet, dry, sweet, spicy, injected or not....
For a rib that appeals to the widest variety of folks I use a sweet heat, something with just a little bite on the back end, usually keeps them coming back for more.
Guldens Spicy Brown Mustard
1/2 cup dark brown sugar
2 tblspns garlic powder
2 tblspns onion powder
2 tblspns Tony Chackers Original 
1 tblspn Cinnamon 

after the rack has been trimmed coat the meaty side of the ribs with the mustard
mix all other ingredients well in a separate bowl 
sprinkle over the meaty side of the ribs being sure to rub/massage into the meat
wrap the rack in plastic wrap and refrigerate (minimum 2 hours - the longer, the better)

*the smoke*
USE A WATER PAN/TRAY - if you don't plan on spraying the rib - I use a pan with 1 cup water 1/4 cup Soy....
remove the rack from the fridge long enough in advance that they reach room temp before going into the smoke
I prefer a lower slower cook than you shared and strive to keep temps around 225
use a hearty wood/pellet hickory, mesquite, pecan (mesquite my first choice)
keep them in the smoke/heat until IT hits 135 degrees (medium rare)..at 225 that usually somewhere around 2 hours for me
with the IT at 135 I will check the rib for tenderness, the toothpick test works fine, if I cannot get the toothpick to easily penetrate the meat, I know I usually have a tough cut and will likely run the IT up to 180 in order to achieve the proper tenderness. I know this is far from scientific and it did take some trial and error, but if you end up with a rib cut more for the chuck roast, it will take that much longer to get the meat tender enough for most to consider "a good rib". Generally speaking most racks will run somewhere around 5 hours with an it between 165-185 when they meet that "good rib" standard.

IF you are worried about the ribs drying out and/or experimenting this little tip has helped....follow everything above and run the ribs to an IT of 140. At 140 pull them from the smoke and wrap them in foil, bone side down. On top of the meat add 1/2 stick of butter, sprinkle again with spice mixture mentioned above (some will even add a 1/2 cup of beef broth inside the foil - go for it if you like). Once wrapped back in the 225 heat (smoke not critical at this point unless you've got other food cooking). You will run this for roughly another 2 hours and they should be lip-smacking good....

Hope I gave you a bit think about...
Good luck and post your results if you try it....

Joe


----------



## bambikiller

these were awesome ... Thanks again for this thread joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

bambikiller said:


> these were awesome ... Thanks again for this thread joe


Glad to hear!!

Joe


----------



## ksgobbler

I did a whole chicken tonight. Also did some asparagus as it was finishing.

While I was waiting threw some bacon on to make my bbq beans. Threw on a few extra pieces because well you know. On those extra pieces I sprinkled some brown sugar. Candied bacon is delicious.


----------



## rut hunt

One of our favorites







picked clean in no time


Must have been a school of Piranha's.....

Is that a can of Pepsi in there or something a little more adult?
How did you season it?

Joe


----------



## rut hunt

Seasoned it with traeger brand chicken rub we really like it and that would be gods nectar bud light up the bum, added some seasoning to the can as well


----------



## 12-Ringer

rut hunt said:


> Seasoned it with traeger brand chicken rub we really like it and that would be gods nectar bud light up the bum, added some seasoning to the can as well


....Lol...God's nectar...lol.....

Joe


----------



## Eddie12

Not sure if anyone has ever had these pickles from Farm Ridge Foods out of Islandia, NY but they are delicious. My uncle gets them from a local meat market here in WV. I like the sweet horseradish ones the best. I highly recommend trying them.


----------



## adr1601

pbuck said:


> Sweet pickled jalapeños


Are these the sugar and vinegar type?


----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> Are these the sugar and vinegar type?


I'm assuming that's what he meant. I haven't made any in a couple years but I use a simple vinegar and sugar recipe. Lots of variations to it though.


----------



## adr1601

pbuck said:


> I'm assuming that's what he meant. I haven't made any in a couple years but I use a simple vinegar and sugar recipe. Lots of variations to it though.


Yeah. Didn't want to miss out on a good recipe. I make them with just 50/50 sugar and vinegar. I'm surprised how well they go with some food.


----------



## ksgobbler

Made turkey poppers with the cowboy candy to feed the guys at work today. No leftovers. And yes the simple method is the one used.


----------



## pbuck

Nobody cookin?


----------



## bambikiller

Doing chicken breast on the smoker tomorrow .


----------



## UncleBoo

I'm putting something on the smoker tomorrow, just haven't decided what it will be yet.


----------



## widnert

pbuck said:


> Nobody cookin?


Beef brisket has got its dry rub on it and in the fridge for overnight. Will hit the smoker about 9am tomorrow. Trying new dry rub. Tastes awesome in the bowl!


----------



## pbuck

Nothing for me. I'm going to be away for the weekend. But, I'm on vacation next week so I'm gonna give the egg a workout. Lol!


----------



## UncleBoo

widnert said:


> Beef brisket has got its dry rub on it and in the fridge for overnight. Will hit the smoker about 9am tomorrow. Trying new dry rub. Tastes awesome in the bowl!


Generally what all is in your brisket rub? I haven't bought any store made rubs in several years. I like to develop/make my own these days! Experimented with s new Honey BBQ sauce recipe last weekend, and it turned out FINE!


----------



## widnert

UncleBoo said:


> Generally what all is in your brisket rub? I haven't bought any store made rubs in several years. I like to develop/make my own these days!


Mine is scratch made. Different recipe idea I learned of and trying that. Corriander, paprika, garlic, onion powder, cumin, black pepper, brown sugar, cayenne and a few others. My last dry rub I've been using was not zippy enough.


----------



## 12-Ringer

widnert said:


> Mine is scratch made. Different recipe idea I learned of and trying that. Corriander, paprika, garlic, onion powder, cumin, black pepper, brown sugar, cayenne and a few others. My last dry rub I've been using was not zippy enough.


Pick your favorite and add 1 tblspn of Old Bay...the zip arrives. Everyone thinks of it as a seafood seasoning. When in fact it is a blend of celery salt, mustard, red pepper, black pepper, Bay leaves, cloves, allspice, ginger, mace, cinnamon, and paprika...

Did a brisket earlier this year pretty simple rub, 1/4 cup brown sugar tablespoons Old Bay.....man it was awesome.

Joe


----------



## UncleBoo

widnert said:


> Mine is scratch made. Different recipe idea I learned of and trying that. Corriander, paprika, garlic, onion powder, cumin, black pepper, brown sugar, cayenne and a few others. My last dry rub I've been using was not zippy enough.


Sounds good! My pork BBQ rub has a lot of the same spices, along with a few others.

A little trick I learned a while back, on rubs used for long cooks, such as butts or briskets, instead of brown sugar, use Turbinado or Muscavado sugar. It has a higher caramelization temp than brown sugar, and will not scorch on an extended cook like a processed sugar will.


----------



## 0nepin

Love this thread .


----------



## 0nepin

I'm doing my second Boston butt .the first one was the best pulled pork I have ever ate .injected with apple juice ,brown surger ,salt solution and marinating over night .cooking at 210 until internal temp reach 160 then wrapping in aluminum foil until internal temp reach 195 then wrapping in a towel and putting in cooler for an hour before pulling.take about 15hr


----------



## bambikiller

0nepin said:


> Love this thread .


Looks great ... What about the pork going on?


----------



## 0nepin

I blame this on you , for texting me all those fatty pic .thanks for another addiction .


bambikiller said:


> Looks great ... What about the pork going on?


----------



## bambikiller

0nepin said:


> I blame this on you , for texting me all those fatty pic .thanks for another addiction .


We all need another addiction .. Your popper recipe was great btw


----------



## UncleBoo

Here are pics of a few of my cooks.


----------



## rut hunt

UncleBoo said:


> Here are pics of a few of my cooks.


What's in the fattie, guacamole?


----------



## UncleBoo

rut hunt said:


> What's in the fattie, guacamole?


Scrambled eggs and crispy bacon. I cut the fatty in slices, and put it on biscuits. Best breakfast ever!


----------



## rut hunt

UncleBoo said:


> Scrambled eggs and crispy bacon. I cut the fatty in slices, and put it on biscuits. Best breakfast ever!


I'd have never guessed on my phone it looks green lol


----------



## UncleBoo

rut hunt said:


> I'd have never guessed on my phone it looks green lol


Green Eggs and Bacon! LOL


----------



## bambikiller

UncleBoo said:


> Scrambled eggs and crispy bacon. I cut the fatty in slices, and put it on biscuits. Best breakfast ever!


Now there is an idea


----------



## adr1601

This thread is making it really hard to loose some weight before elk season. 

Gonna at least stick a meatloaf in smoker tomorrow.


----------



## lovetohunt93

Need some advice here guys,

I am fairly new to smoking things, I have only done a turkey, a ham, some pork tenderloin, a butt, and a couple of fatties and some poppers. Anyway, my question is regarding doing butts or shoulders,

The one butt I did this year tasted great, however, you folk's bark looks so much thicker/better than the one I did. I don't have any pics of mine unfortunately.
I had it in a Masterbuilt electric for roughly 10+ hours with smoker set at 225. I do not remember the exact time it was on there cause this was months ago. 

Anyway, how do you guys achieve a great, thick looking bark? Is it simply just a matter of smoking it for longer? 
I have also noticed some of your bark is really "sticky" looking. Rather shinny as well. 

I will post some pics below of things you guys have posted on examples of what I am trying to achieve here.


----------



## lovetohunt93

These are some examples of what I was talking about. The one of chaded I quoted is what I was talking about when I said "sticky" though I believe that was a shoulder if I remember his post properly. 



mark j said:


> I smoke a lot of meat. My favorite meat to smoke is pork butt. It's a minimum 12 hour smoke commitment if done right. I smoke at 225 degrees and remove from smoker when the internal temp is at 195 to 200 degrees.





pbuck said:


> Oh found a couple more pics.
> 
> 12 hour 9# butt....
> 
> View attachment 2145363





chaded said:


> Best pulled pork I have had.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Just bought 81# of butt to smoke for my brother's wedding next Saturday. That's a buttload!


----------



## UncleBoo

lovetohunt93 said:


> Need some advice here guys,
> 
> I am fairly new to smoking things, I have only done a turkey, a ham, some pork tenderloin, a butt, and a couple of fatties and some poppers. Anyway, my question is regarding doing butts or shoulders,
> 
> The one butt I did this year tasted great, however, you folk's bark looks so much thicker/better than the one I did. I don't have any pics of mine unfortunately.
> I had it in a Masterbuilt electric for roughly 10+ hours with smoker set at 225. I do not remember the exact time it was on there cause this was months ago.
> 
> Anyway, how do you guys achieve a great, thick looking bark? Is it simply just a matter of smoking it for longer?
> I have also noticed some of your bark is really "sticky" looking. Rather shinny as well.
> 
> I will post some pics below of things you guys have posted on examples of what I am trying to achieve here.


It mostly has to do with your rub, your sugars caramelize to help create that bark. As I stated in a post above, if you use a refined sugar (standard white or brown sugar) on a long cook, you will end up with the sugars going past caramelization, and actually scorching. Using sugars such as Turbinado (Sugar in the Raw) or Muscavado, that are much less refined, they have a higher caramelization temp, and work great for long cooks, and creating great bark. I personally use Muscavado in my pork rubs. The last butt I did (posted below) ran for 17 hrs at 230°, to get the internal temp to 200°. Some will actually wrap their butts, to keep the color lighter on the finished product.


----------



## bambikiller

Curing some salmon for the smoker tomorrow ... And a few slabs for tonight ... Not sure if I should add any seasoning , i used a maple wood brown sugar cure ... Thinking hickory smoke tomorrow


----------



## nhns4

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Just bought 81# of butt to smoke for my brother's wedding next Saturday. That's a buttload!
> View attachment 2503585


Thanks for the invite.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

nhns4 said:


> Thanks for the invite.


I'm doing a sample cook starting about 10 tonight. It should be ready by 3 pm. You're welcome to come tomorrow...


----------



## pbuck

Thanks for askin me too.


----------



## ksgobbler

Chicken thighs will be ready in 30 minutes


----------



## 12-Ringer

Smoked stuffed peppers at the beach....tough to top this....


















Joe


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

pbuck said:


> Thanks for askin me too.


You know where I live. Bring the boat.


----------



## lovetohunt93

UncleBoo said:


> It mostly has to do with your rub, your sugars caramelize to help create that bark. As I stated in a post above, if you use a refined sugar (standard white or brown sugar) on a long cook, you will end up with the sugars going past caramelization, and actually scorching. Using sugars such as Turbinado (Sugar in the Raw) or Muscavado, that are much less refined, they have a higher caramelization temp, and work great for long cooks, and creating great bark. I personally use Muscavado in my pork rubs. The last butt I did (posted below) ran for 17 hrs at 230°, to get the internal temp to 200°. Some will actually wrap their butts, to keep the color lighter on the finished product.


Thanks for the help!!!
And that butt looks very good!

I have herd of people putting mustard on the butt before the rub to help make good bark. Does the mustard help make bark or just help the rub stick?


----------



## UncleBoo

lovetohunt93 said:


> Thanks for the help!!!
> And that butt looks very good!
> 
> I have herd of people putting mustard on the butt before the rub to help make good bark. Does the mustard help make bark or just help the rub stick?


No problem at all, glad to help.

I've only ever used mustard as a binder for your rub, it gives the meat a different flavor as well. I don't use it anymore, I seem to get better bark without it, personally.


----------



## Vector3270

Yummy


----------



## pbuck

I'd rather use vegetable oil pre rub. The oil helps dissolve the spices better IMHO.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> I'd rather use vegetable oil pre rub. The oil helps dissolve the spices better IMHO.


A couple of tablespoons of apple butter works wonders as a binder....shhhh.....this is for the AT crowd only...don't spread the secret too far.

Joe


----------



## 138104

12-Ringer said:


> A couple of tablespoons of apple butter works wonders as a binder....shhhh.....this is for the AT crowd only...don't spread the secret too far.
> 
> Joe


Did someone say apple butter? Our church makes and sells apple butter each fall. Over 2 weekends, we make 22 kettles of it the old fashioned way.


----------



## UncleBoo

12-Ringer said:


> A couple of tablespoons of apple butter works wonders as a binder....shhhh.....this is for the AT crowd only...don't spread the secret too far.
> 
> Joe


I'm definitely going to have to try this out!


----------



## 12-Ringer

UncleBoo said:


> I'm definitely going to have to try this out!


You won't regret it....I have found it easiest to add your rub directly to the apple butter and then slather the entire shoulder/butt with the mixture. Letting it rest for 4-8 hours in the fridge before the smoke is a good idea.

If you are considering injecting pork, try this...7oz jar of apple butter, 1/4 cup apple cider vinegar.....mix well, inject throughout, use your choice of rub on the outside, wrap, rest for 4-8 hours in the fridge...smoke to your liking....I run 230 with a 50/50 mix of apple and hickory to an IT of 200 for a pull. If i want a little less/lighter bark, I run to an IT of 170, wrap in double foil, then back at 200 until IT hits 200. I usually add a stuck of butter and some brown sugar if wrapping and heating.

Foe beat results, meats should always be close to room temp before heading into the heat/smoke.


Perry24 said:


> Did someone say apple butter? Our church makes and sells apple butter each fall. Over 2 weekends, we make 22 kettles of it the old fashioned way.


Man, I bet that is a great weekend!!!

Joe


----------



## 138104

It is. We start peeling the apples Friday morning. That afternoon, we go to the cider press to get our cider. That night, we snitz the apples. Around midnight, we fill the copper kettles with start and start the fires. Usually, all kettles are finished and jarred by 4 on Saturday.

Then we repeat the following weekend, but also have a festival which includes a family-style pot pie meal.


----------



## Eddie12

Smoker stand turned out amazing!


----------



## Eddie12

8 lb pork butt from yesterday...


----------



## bambikiller

Smoked salmon after curing 24 hours ... Turned out great


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks awesome guys...Eddie that stand is sick!

Joe


----------



## nicko

This might be the most beautiful AT thread ever.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

12# butt. Practice cook for my brother's reception. This was the only pic I took. Turned out fantastic!


----------



## 12-Ringer

NoDeerInIowa said:


> View attachment 2511410
> 12# butt. Practice cook for my brother's reception. This was the only pic I took. Turned out fantastic!


Keep this up and you might get a fee wedding crashers[emoji12] 

Joe


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

There might be enough for a couple crashers


----------



## UncleBoo

nicko said:


> This might be the most beautiful AT thread ever.


Agreed!


----------



## UncleBoo

Small cook for lunch today! Wings with a little 77 spice rub, peach wood smoke at 275° for 1.5 hrs, then tossed with homemade Honey BBQ sauce. It was some fine eating!


----------



## 12-Ringer

UncleBoo said:


> Small cook for lunch today! Wings with a little 77 spice rub, peach wood smoke at 275° for 1.5 hrs, then tossed with homemade Honey BBQ sauce. It was some fine eating!


They look great!

Joe


----------



## pbuck

My vacation cooking schedule.....1/2 turkey breast from this spring going to brine shortly and into the BGE tomorrow. Peach and pesto stuffed pork loin Wednesday and a 10# butt for Friday.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> My vacation cooking schedule.....1/2 turkey breast from this spring going to brine shortly and into the BGE tomorrow. Peach and pesto stuffed pork loin Wednesday and a 10# butt for Friday.


I am not one for using the terms schedules and vacation in the same sentence, but I could make a concession after seeing yours...(lol):wink:

Joe


----------



## Rathbuck

UncleBoo said:


> Small cook for lunch today! Wings with a little 77 spice rub, peach wood smoke at 275° for 1.5 hrs, then tossed with homemade Honey BBQ sauce. It was some fine eating!


Now I know what I'm putting on the smoker this weekend!!!! Those look awesome.


----------



## pbuck

Breasts are in. In the brine since about 9pm yesterday. Pat dry and applied some BGE dizzy bird poultry seasoning. Covered with Apple wood smoked bacon slices. Cooking at 220-230 to IT of 160 using Apple chunks for smoke. Foiled the thin end of the whole piece to try to keep it from getting too done. 









Slaughterhouse Brine recipe from Smokingmeats.com 

1 gal water
1/2c kosher salt
1/2c brown sugar
2 tsp garlic powder
2 tsp onion powder
2 tsp Cajun spice (Tony's)
2 tsp celery seed


----------



## pbuck

lil over 2:45 to get to 160 IT. Pulled and into the foil for 15 min nap.


----------



## pbuck




----------



## Victory357

Im doing an 8 lb beef brisket and a 8 lb pork butt Saturday. Im thinking I should put the brisket on the top rack since it is the more expensive cut of meat and also drips less. Then again if the pork drips on the brisket it should be more moist. Any opinions?


----------



## pbuck

pbuck said:


> View attachment 2524226


As moist and tender as I had hoped. Very good!!! No water in the pan just there as a drip catcher. Definitely a do again.


----------



## 12-Ringer

That turkey looks good!!!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Not in the smoker, but tough to beat 4 dozen blue-claws...caught and cooked yesterday; was hoping to catch-up with DTales and his family, but things didn't work out (hope you're feeling better Vince). Beer can burgers never materialized when we knew company wasn't coming over, we just picked on some crabs!!!












Joe


----------



## Matt Musto

12-Ringer said:


> Not in the smoker, but tough to beat 4 dozen blue-claws...caught and cooked yesterday; was hoping to catch-up with DTales and his family, but things didn't work out (hope you're feeling better Vince). Beer can burgers never materialized when we knew company wasn't coming over, we just picked on some crabs!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


You down the shore Joe? I'm looking pick crabs on Saturday but will need to buy them.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Matt Musto said:


> You down the shore Joe? I'm looking pick crabs on Saturday but will need to buy them.


Back in the office now, but I will be back down for the weekend. Probably heading down tomorrow night sometime.

Joe


----------



## pbuck

12-Ringer said:


> Not in the smoker, but tough to beat 4 dozen blue-claws...caught and cooked yesterday; was hoping to catch-up with DTales and his family, but things didn't work out (hope you're feeling better Vince). Beer can burgers never materialized when we knew company wasn't coming over, we just picked on some crabs!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


Heck yeah! Those had to be delicious, Joe.


----------



## lovetohunt93

12-Ringer said:


> A couple of tablespoons of apple butter works wonders as a binder....shhhh.....this is for the AT crowd only...don't spread the secret too far.
> 
> Joe


Thanks for the help guys,
I think I'm gonna try this apple butter thing out on a butt Saturday. Can't wait to get the smoker going again. It's almost been two weeks since my last smoke


----------



## kspseshooter

Just put a butt on and half a pork loin!


----------



## bambikiller

Have a marinated pork loin on the smoker and some garlic taters , also injected the loin , I'm expecting juicy results .. Smoked then wrapped .. Then rest for a bit


----------



## pbuck

Just picked up a 9# butt for Friday. The pork loin has been cancelled due to boating weather lol!!


----------



## kspseshooter

Here is the small butt before resting. 
Then pulled







Loin turned out excellent as well, very moist


----------



## vonfoust

pbuck said:


> Just picked up a 9# butt for Friday. *The pork loin has been cancelled due to boating weather lol*!!


Finally got in ourselves! 

Just saw on TV last night Bass Pro has the MES on sale for $129.00. Assuming it's the analog version, but I think I'm springing for it. Problem is BP is hours away. Need to check on shipping.


----------



## JHENS87

Local grocery store has Pork Butts for 89c a pound. going to go stock up on a few


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

JHENS87 said:


> Local grocery store has Pork Butts for 89c a pound. going to go stock up on a few


Man, I wish I could have found a deal like that.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

9 butts- rubbed, wrapped, resting. Its gonna be a long night.


----------



## bambikiller

NoDeerInIowa said:


> View attachment 2534218
> 9 butts- rubbed, wrapped, resting. Its gonna be a long night.


How many beers does nine pork butts take?


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

I won't remember.


----------



## AKYZ450F

Made chicken for dinner.


----------



## pbuck

9# butt went in 4:30am. 230 deg with Pecan chunks for smoke. Digi-Q was pricey but worth every penny for these long smokes. Just set it and forget it.


----------



## JHENS87

Have 4 pork butts now. average weight is around 9lb. What to make o what to make. Might go grab a few more. dang 2 per person limit


----------



## pbuck

Just pulled it at 199 IT. Could barely get it of the grate.


----------



## pbuck

Maybe my best one yet.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Spent all day either working or playing on the boat. Got back late but little did everyone realize....I had a slathered sweet-mesquite pork loin brewing in the fridge all day......










I had my small smoker box and digital thermometer as I never head to the beach without those, so I ran up to the market and bought a small Weber gas grill for $99, ($62 for the Blue Rhino tank OUCH, almost as much as the grill)....

Got back to the house, fired up the grill added my smoke box with a 50/50 mix of mesquite and Applewood that soaked all day in apple cider vinegar.

Got the grill up to 500, smoke started, backed it down to 300..loin went on until IT hit 145 then wrapped it for 45-minutes with a tablespoon of butter and sprinkle of brown sugar.


















The slather..
3 tblspns of your choice of sauce I used Stubbs Sweet Heat
3 tblspn brown sugar
1/4 cup A1 Sweet Mesquite Dry Rub
1/4 cup apple cider vinegar
Mix in a bowl, coat the cut, refrigerate 8-12 hours, I sprinkled a little more A1 Dry Rub right before the smoke....

Any grill can get the job done...it was a hit with the crowd. One neighbor who had one too many Summer Shandys out on the sandbar yells as he cruises by on his golf cart..... Chef Boy-R-Joe strikes again, when are the beer can burgers coming back!! The entire deck erupted with laughter. Love the shore in the summer!!#

Joe


----------



## xXDaveyJonesXx

Taking notes...


----------



## pbuck

Anyone have a good butcher shop around where you can get real pork loins? Lol! You know the ones without the salt brine injection?


----------



## nicko

I've never looked into the Digi-Q but if I am seeing it correctly, it appears to automatically adjust the bottom air damper on the BGE to account for rises and falls in temperature. Is this correct?


----------



## pbuck

nicko said:


> I've never looked into the Digi-Q but if I am seeing it correctly, it appears to automatically adjust the bottom air damper on the BGE to account for rises and falls in temperature. Is this correct?


It's a small, digitally controlled fan that goes into the bottom air intake. Once you get the egg up to temp and stabilized you just stick it in the hole and let it do the work. It will give short puffs of air to keep the temp where you set it. You use the daisy wheel to adjust how much it has to run. Has a pit probe and a meat probe and can be set to do a lot of things like ramp the temp down as the meat gets near the top setting temp. After a few cooks you pretty much know where to set things and I ran the egg for 13 hours yesterday and all I did was bump the temp up on the controller a little towards the end so I could get the butt done in time. Never touched the daisy wheel or opened the egg the whole time. Watched the pit temp on my Maverick and it doesn"t vary by much more than 8-10 degs. up and down. For any cook over a couple hours it's the shiznit.

https://www.bbqguru.com/StoreNav/GuruCookerGuide?AdviceGrillId=21&KitId=106


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> Anyone have a good butcher shop around where you can get real pork loins? Lol! You know the ones without the salt brine injection?


Yep...that's what used last night....got if from a local butcher at the beach. There is one close to my office that doesn't "pte-treat" them. Probably would not be cost effective to ship it to you.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> It's a small, digitally controlled fan that goes into the bottom air intake. Once you get the egg up to temp and stabilized you just stick it in the hole and let it do the work. It will give short puffs of air to keep the temp where you set it. You use the daisy wheel to adjust how much it has to run. Has a pit probe and a meat probe and can be set to do a lot of things like ramp the temp down as the meat gets near the top setting temp. After a few cooks you pretty much know where to set things and I ran the egg for 13 hours yesterday and all I did was bump the temp up on the controller a little towards the end so I could get the butt done in time. Never touched the daisy wheel or opened the egg the whole time. Watched the pit temp on my Maverick and it doesn"t vary by much more than 8-10 degs. up and down. For any cook over a couple hours it's the shiznit.
> 
> https://www.bbqguru.com/StoreNav/GuruCookerGuide?AdviceGrillId=21&KitId=106


It is a cool device but super expensive...my buddy has a couple on his competition smokers and swears by them.

Joe


----------



## pbuck

12-Ringer said:


> Yep...that's what used last night....got if from a local butcher at the beach. There is one close to my office that doesn't "pte-treat" them. Probably would not be cost effective to ship it to you.
> 
> Joe


That's my problem. Just no decent butcher shops in the area. I don't like the salt and who knows what else is in the prepackaged ones.


----------



## bambikiller

Two 6 pound pork butts on , golfed 9 , not sitting around the pool , waiting lol


----------



## chaded

Man..haven't been on here for awhile and this thread is still on the front page. Looking good boys.


----------



## adr1601

For the MES guys this is a known problem that I ignored until now. Two hrs into my smoke and no heat. Knew where to look for the prob. so was able to temp. fix. If you have one pull the cover off and ck it. And yeah don't touch the Visegrips LOL.
View attachment 2548921
View attachment 2548945


----------



## 12-Ringer

If you use vice grips to complete the electric circuit on your backyard smoker......You might be a ******* smoker      

Too funny!

Joe


----------



## adr1601

12-Ringer said:


> If you use vice grips to complete the electric circuit on your backyard smoker......You might be a ******* smoker
> 
> Too funny!
> 
> Joe


And I was only on my third beer.

Will be calling Masterbuilt for some replacement parts in the morning.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Been getting a lot of questions about my last pork loin post, more specifically about the smoke box reference.....

I have two of these, the small and the large. They pack super easily and can be used on almost any charcoal or gas grill that I have seen.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0028Y4FKW...qmt=b&hvbmt=bb&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_4y3fex70jl_b

A couple questions that I have gotten and my responses...

Why do you need that box, wont any pan do?
It is possible to that any metal pan or box will do, the main problem with an open pan is the chips are more likely to flame and "burn" as opposed to "smoke". I have had them flame occasionally in the large box, the digital thermometers that monitor the grill/smoker temp AND food temp are a Godsend in this regard as you can see the consistent temp quickly rise for no reason??? That rise is likely due to the box flaming. It hasn't happened with these boxes as often as when chips are thrown in an aluminum pan so that I why I use the box...the price is right too:wink: Probably has a lot to do with the amount of air that gets on the chips when they get hot.

Soaking you chips...and in vinegar to boot?
I usually don't soak my chips in a regular smoker, but on this occasion I knew we were going to running late and I was going to have to cook at higher temp than normal. I wanted to get the smoke going before/as the meat goes in as the most important part of any smoke is the first hour/couple of hours and it takes a bit for the chips to start to smoke in these boxes. By soaking, them I could ramp the temps up high 500+ degrees to get them going then tone it down for the meat. I used vinegar just to add a secondary flavor profile to the pork. It has always been a big of a secret, that is until I started this thread 

Would I need this box if I were using a charcoal grill?
Nope, not a necessity, but certainly an advantage. If you are using a charcoal grill and did not have one of these or a similar box, I would NOT use chips; I would likely use some wood chunks an the charcoal itself. I would probably soak them overnight as well, just to be sure I would not be adding unwanted heat to the cook. As anyone who has ever used a full blown smoker knows, unless you have a competition style smoker/grill, with temp gauges and regulators, you are not going to through chunks of wood into a charcoal grill and walk away, you will need to tend to it to be sure you don't get a burn as opposed to a smoke.

145-degrees for pork?
Yep, I know a lot of folks will push pork to 160, but the USDA has assured that it is perfectly safe to eat pork 145 which would be considered by most to be medium rare. If you take a look at the sliced pic above, you will see NO pink, it is all white, but more importantly look at the juices on the plate and in glisten on the slices themselves. I usually let my go a little longer maybe to 150 if I am going to right from the grill/smoker to the plate, but I knew I wanted to wrap this one a little with the brown sugar/butter to help cut the heat from the rub/sauce a little. It turned out great!! The true test is when your 9-year old daughter asks for seconds; she had thirds:thumbs_up

About how long did take?
Doing this on the grill as opposed to the smoker did allow me to be a little more aggressive with the heat. The total cook time on the grill was about 90-minutes, it was a 4lb loin, it started out on the grill at about 320 and maintained between 300-310 for most of those 90-minutes. I would NOT rely on time, probably the largest mistake made by most backyard grillers/smokers. A good meat thermometer is critical as so many different factors contribute to the time of the cook. In fact, my wife an I even use our Ivation now when we are cooking in the oven; it has made a huge difference.....

Hope this helps a little!

Joe


----------



## BiggA

Had my virgin run this weekend. I cooked 10 lbs, of venison jerky. I think I made the rookie mistake of using too much smoke. Stuff is ok, but a bit heavy on the smoke IMPO. Does good w/ beer, so it will not go to waste. I have 2 large salmon halves going in tonight. I'm learning...


----------



## 12-Ringer

BiggA said:


> Had my virgin run this weekend. I cooked 10 lbs, of venison jerky. I think I made the rookie mistake of using too much smoke. Stuff is ok, but a bit heavy on the smoke IMPO. Does good w/ beer, so it will not go to waste. I have 2 large salmon halves going in tonight. I'm learning...


sounds good...a tip for the salmon...LESS is more....smoke LOW (160) until IT hits 130-140 (closer to 140, the drier it will be) time will depend on a host of factors, just monitor the temps 130 is ideal. Also if you don't have a cedar plank to put the fish on, use a piece of parchment paper, with the skin side of the fish down on the paper, this will help TREMENDOUSLY with the regard to the fish sticking and even more important if the skin is off of the fillets. Also use light woods, any fruit (peach, cherry, apple) or alder...the harder woods tend to beat the fish up a little.

Good luck! Just curious, did you brine the fish first or simply season?

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

I saw Nicko's thread about his frustrations with venison roasts, primarily the neck roasts and I offered this reply....thought I'd share it here a well for others to try/comment on....

This also works very well with a cheap chuck roast - can turn a supermarket special into a gourmet meal.....

Doesn't have to be in a crock...you can get it TENDER on the smoker/grill too...try this....

get roast to room temp and be sure any silver skin is trimmed off....
you want a container large enough to submerge the roast 
fill container with enough Apple Juice to cover the entire roast
to the apple juice add...
1/4 cup of apple cider vinegar
1/2 cup Kosher salt
1 cup of Worcheshire Sauce
you want to mix it well enough so that he salt is dissolved (I know a lot of guys will mix the salt with warm water to dissolve it then add it to the brine, that is fine, but you don't want the brine to be warm when you put the roast in)
Submerge the roast in the brine and refrigerate 8-12 hours
remove from the brine and rinse well under room temp water
pat the roast dry using paper-towels and let rest until it is close to room temp

season the roast to flavor - but remember it has already absorbed a lot from the brining process - a very simple desirable seasoning that I have discovered, that compliments the apple/worcheshire brine..... 
coat the roast in spicy brown mustard
sprinkle 75/25 mix of brown sugar and cinnamon on the roast

get this in the smoker/grill and be sure to put a drip pan under the roast, I also like to add 1 cup of low sodium chicken stock (trust me) to the pan
run the roast on the grill/smoker until the IT hits 145-150 (time depends on a host of factors)
when the IT hits 150 you want to move the roast from the grill right into the pan and seal the pan tightly over-top of the roast with foil - I will also throw some unfrozen veggies in the tray first (carrots, onions, and potatoes). You will place them directly in the chicken stock and place the roast directly on top and seal. You want to have enough liquid in the pan to cover the vegies, if not add a little more stock.

Once sealed you will want to insert your thermometer into the roast and keep in on the heat until the IT hits 190-200.
You will be left with an entire meal, with a moist, tender, roast that slices or pulls easily and veggies that even the most discriminate will enjoy.

I prefer to run the smoker at 220-230 with a hearty hickory or pecan wood and the time usually falls between 3.5-5.5 hours total, depending on a host of factors. Once the roast enters the sealed pan maintaining a smoke isn't as critical as the heat. I have also added the potatoes, carrots, and onions as soon as I start the process so they get some of the smoke. Adding them earlier didn't hurt a thing and depending on your palate, many felt it helped.

You can follow the same process in a crock pot too, but it is summer and I know you like working out the grills/smokers. If you try this let, everyone know how it turns out!


Joe


----------



## alancac98

Okay boys, here's a great deal. Walmart has just offered the Masterbuilt 30" electric smoker for $139.99. I got it, a 2 year warranty ($14), and a Cover (420) all for $184. I'll be smokin' something next week for dang sure as these pics on here have made my stomach go crazy. I went through all 55 pages the last couple days, because I couldn't get enough. My wife joked that she wishes I drooled over her as much as I did the pictures of the meats you boys have posted.


----------



## BiggA

12-Ringer said:


> sounds good...a tip for the salmon...LESS is more....smoke LOW (160) until IT hits 130-140 (closer to 140, the drier it will be) time will depend on a host of factors, just monitor the temps 130 is ideal. Also if you don't have a cedar plank to put the fish on, use a piece of parchment paper, with the skin side of the fish down on the paper, this will help TREMENDOUSLY with the regard to the fish sticking and even more important if the skin is off of the fillets. Also use light woods, any fruit (peach, cherry, apple) or alder...the harder woods tend to beat the fish up a little.
> 
> Good luck! Just curious, did you brine the fish first or simply season?
> 
> Joe


The halves are soaking in a brine. Its a variation I found on the web. Salt, sugar, garlic, sea food rub, whole bunch of stuff. Smells really good. I'll post some reviews photos tonight. 

Planning on running a few phattyies next weekend.


----------



## 12-Ringer

BiggA said:


> The halves are soaking in a brine. Its a variation I found on the web. Salt, sugar, garlic, sea food rub, whole bunch of stuff. Smells really good. I'll post some reviews photos tonight.
> 
> Planning on running a few phattyies next weekend.


I'll be checking in tonight....interested in the results.

Joe


----------



## BiggA

Both turned out great! One was a bit more... I brushed one with maple syrup. It was great. Wish I would have had a cedar plank as mentioned.


----------



## zmax hunter

I bought a Chargrill pellet grill for Independence Day, have been smoking or cooking on it often, its been awesome,..much like this thread.

I have a pork loin coated in Strawberrys Grand Champion bbq rub in the fridge waiting to smoke tomorrow. Im also a huge fan of Fiorellas Jack Stack original sauce, just love it,.. as well as Arthur Bryants. An AR hunter turned me on to Sassy Jones sauce, its another favorite, southern style they say.

So much to learn, thanks to all!


----------



## 12-Ringer

zmax hunter said:


> I bought a Chargrill pellet grill for Independence Day, have been smoking or cooking on it often, its been awesome,..much like this thread.
> 
> I have a pork loin coated in Strawberrys Grand Champion bbq rub in the fridge waiting to smoke tomorrow. Im also a huge fan of Fiorellas Jack Stack original sauce, just love it,.. as well as Arthur Bryants. An AR hunter turned me on to Sassy Jones sauce, its another favorite, southern style they say.
> 
> So much to learn, thanks to all!


We grabbed a couple of bottles of Jack Stacks when were out there last fall..I'll have to keep a little list of the others you mentioned.

Joe


----------



## maddawg0517

Are you guys really smoking meats to internal temps of 190-200? That is about 50-60 degrees past where I prefer my meats to be, but I have never done any long smokes. I do alot of 2-3 hour items.


----------



## 12-Ringer

maddawg0517 said:


> Are you guys really smoking meats to internal temps of 190-200? That is about 50-60 degrees past where I prefer my meats to be, but I have never done any long smokes. I do alot of 2-3 hour items.


depends on what you are after....if you are looking to pull a shoulder or butt for pulled pork, you want those temps up at 200 to break down the connective tissue and render as much of the fat as possible. You can take roasts (beef, venison, etc..)up to that temp as well, but they should be wrapped in a bath to help retain the moisture...they will be more tender than you could have ever imagined.

Here is a good general guideline from Jeff Phillips.....remember it is just a guide, there are exceptions to everything, ESPESCIALLY with regard to the times. Times are the most likely to fluctuate based on a host of factors .....

 

"....Note: Be sure to use temperature to tell you when the meat is done.. time is just an estimate and is NOT an indicator of doneness.

*cooking to “Tender” just means the meat is not done until it gets tender. This is used mainly in smoking/cooking ribs. To test for tenderness, grasp two of the bones and pull them in opposite directions. If the meat tears easily then the meat is considered “Tender” and is ready to eat. If you want to check ribs for temperature, place the probe between the bones making sure to not touch the bone. You are looking for 180-190 when the ribs are done and tender...." - Jeff Phillips

Hope this helps a bit 

Joe


----------



## pbuck

Helpful chart, Joe. 

My last butt I took to 199-200 IT on the maverick and when checked with my thermapen, most of it was 203+. It was my most tender one yet. 

BTW...the Thermapen was another piece of equipment that I've found to be VERY useful. Well worth the $$$ when you're cooking by temp not time.


----------



## zmax hunter

I put the pork loin on smoke, 190 for 4hrs, have since covered at 205 for the past 2.5hrs, i recently cut off about 1.5" which i pulled apart and added to the beans. Plan to keep cooking for another hr, let them rest for 20min and meal time.

Btw, this is the recipe for Jack Stack beans,..substituting the brisquit with pork, my 1st time making them,..will see how it goes.


----------



## adr1601

Nice chart. Printed that and stuck on the fridge.


----------



## DV1

Hadn't visited this thread for a while, got a lot of catching up to do, some great stuff here.

I started a 7 lb shoulder at midnight last night. Just did a basic dry rub, and soaked some mesquite for the smoke. I have a cheap barrel smoker my wife got me as a gift from Lowes. Always had a problem burning for more than 3 or 4 hours without having to add more charcoal. I switched to the natural hardwood lump charcoal and loaded it up last night. Temp was still at 250 when I got up at 4am to check it. Still 250 at 6am when I took it out at IT of 165 to foil. That thing looked pretty as any one I've seen on TV, great bark and color. 

I moved it to an electric roaster oven with some apple juice in the pan to finish but the smoker is still at 250 and has a solid bed of coals. Anyone else notice a difference in the cooking time you get between charcoal and the hardwood lump charcoal? Might be a basic question but I'm still pretty new to this.


----------



## 12-Ringer

DV1 said:


> Hadn't visited this thread for a while, got a lot of catching up to do, some great stuff here.
> 
> I started a 7 lb shoulder at midnight last night. Just did a basic dry rub, and soaked some mesquite for the smoke. I have a cheap barrel smoker my wife got me as a gift from Lowes. Always had a problem burning for more than 3 or 4 hours without having to add more charcoal. I switched to the natural hardwood lump charcoal and loaded it up last night. Temp was still at 250 when I got up at 4am to check it. Still 250 at 6am when I took it out at IT of 165 to foil. That thing looked pretty as any one I've seen on TV, great bark and color.
> 
> I moved it to an electric roaster oven with some apple juice in the pan to finish but the smoker is still at 250 and has a solid bed of coals. Anyone else notice a difference in the cooking time you get between charcoal and the hardwood lump charcoal? Might be a basic question but I'm still pretty new to this.


Yep BIG difference between standard charcoal and the hardwood lump charcoal...namely in the are you noticed, the heat retention over a longer period of time, ESPECIALLY at those lower temps you mentioned. If don't mind me asking, do you recall the brand of the hardwood charcoal that you used?

Joe


----------



## DV1

Frontier. I think I could have easily gotten 8+ hours out of it. Bought it at Lowes and the smoker I got came off the shelf right next to it, cheap, but effective.

When I took the lid off to take the shoulder out, of course introducing air made the temp spike. Sparks started flying so I put the lid back on, did the foil thing, set up the electric oven, got it squared away and went back out about 30 minutes later and the temp was still holding at 350. When I removed the top to extinguish the coals, there was still a good bed there, like almost half of what I loaded at midnight. I would have finished it there instead of the oven but it's going to be over 100 degrees today and I rather cook indoors than in that heat.


----------



## 12-Ringer

DV1 said:


> Frontier. I think I could have easily gotten 8+ hours out of it. Bought it at Lowes and the smoker I got came off the shelf right next to it, cheap, but effective.
> 
> When I took the lid off to take the shoulder out, of course introducing air made the temp spike. Sparks started flying so I put the lid back on, did the foil thing, set up the electric oven, got it squared away and went back out about 30 minutes later and the temp was still holding at 350. When I removed the top to extinguish the coals, there was still a good bed there, like almost half of what I loaded at midnight. I would have finished it there instead of the oven but it's going to be over 100 degrees today and I rather cook indoors than in that heat.


Yeah - I don't blame you, getting nasty today heat index forecasted well over 100...humidity is the worst...post some pics when your done, sounds delicious. As for "cheap" - guy down the street built a makeshift smoker with a 50 gallon drum, two electric coil burners. Pretty sweet actually, he can use just the electric coils or add charcoal, whatever he wants. He doesn't have $50 in the entire thing, but he built it himself, so there is a a genuine sense of pride and accomplishment with the cooks. It's not about what you spend, or even how you do it...you're cooking food, so it's all about the taste in the end!!!

Joe


----------



## reylamb

12-Ringer said:


> Yep BIG difference between standard charcoal and the hardwood lump charcoal...namely in the are you noticed, the heat retention over a longer period of time, ESPECIALLY at those lower temps you mentioned. If don't mind me asking, do you recall the brand of the hardwood charcoal that you used?
> 
> Joe


Not sure what DV1 was using, but I have recently switched over to the Rockwood lump charcoal. So far I have been impressed.

It takes a little longer to start, but so far it seems to burn a long time with little ash. I also don't think it gives off nearly the same amount of smoke as some other lumps I have used in the past, which allows me to better control the smoke flavors rather than getting a strong flavor off the lump. I have done several rib smokes and 14 hour Pork butt smoke in the egg with it, along with some high temp direct heat things like chops and steaks.

I switched from the Cowboy to the Rockwood, and so far so good.


----------



## pbuck

reylamb said:


> Not sure what DV1 was using, but I have recently switched over to the Rockwood lump charcoal. So far I have been impressed.
> 
> It takes a little longer to start, but so far it seems to burn a long time with little ash. I also don't think it gives off nearly the same amount of smoke as some other lumps I have used in the past, which allows me to better control the smoke flavors rather than getting a strong flavor off the lump. I have done several rib smokes and 14 hour Pork butt smoke in the egg with it, along with some high temp direct heat things like chops and steaks.
> 
> I switched from the Cowboy to the Rockwood, and so far so good.


Did you mail order your Rockwood? I may have to try some. 

Since I can get both locally, I mix BGE brand lump and Royal Oak for my long cooks and seems to do good. Last weeks butt took 13 hrs and I still had a lot of charcoal left. Temp control with the DigiQ/pit viper was easy and I didn't touch the daisy wheel. I sort through both brands and keep the bigger stuff for long cooks. I tried the cowboy stuff but there was a lot more dust and small pieces in the bag I got. 



After 13 hrs. @ 220-230. Still a good bit left.


----------



## DV1

Well the shoulder came out great, bark is perfect, flavor is great but it did not shred easily, came apart in chunks. It was on for about 12 hours at 250, foiled it at 6 hours with IT of 165 and finished in the oven, then rested it in a cooler, covered, for almost 2 hours. Seemed like it could have come apart a little easier and some of the fat layered in the meat didn't break down. Did it need to go longer?


----------



## pbuck

What was the IT when you took it out of the oven? Needs to be at least 195 at the bare minimum and 200-203 seems to be optimum. 

No matter what the temperature, Your meat probe should slide in like butter when done and the bone should be loose. 

That looks a little dry to me.


----------



## 12-Ringer

DV1 said:


> Well the shoulder came out great, bark is perfect, flavor is great but it did not shred easily, came apart in chunks. It was on for about 12 hours at 250, foiled it at 6 hours with IT of 165 and finished in the oven, then rested it in a cooler, covered, for almost 2 hours. Seemed like it could have come apart a little easier and some of the fat layered in the meat didn't break down. Did it need to go longer?


It needs to be 200 for an easy shred/pull. 165 is good for slicing....

Joe


----------



## cfred70

Need a good pork loin rub....anybody care to share


----------



## DV1

pbuck said:


> What was the IT when you took it out of the oven? Needs to be at least 195 at the bare minimum and 200-203 seems to be optimum.
> 
> No matter what the temperature, Your meat probe should slide in like butter when done and the bone should be loose.
> 
> That looks a little dry to me.


It wasn't too dry but not running with juices either. How do you keep them from drying out at 200+?


----------



## reylamb

pbuck said:


> Did you mail order your Rockwood? I may have to try some.
> 
> Since I can get both locally, I mix BGE brand lump and Royal Oak for my long cooks and seems to do good. Last weeks butt took 13 hrs and I still had a lot of charcoal left. Temp control with the DigiQ/pit viper was easy and I didn't touch the daisy wheel. I sort through both brands and keep the bigger stuff for long cooks. I tried the cowboy stuff but there was a lot more dust and small pieces in the bag I got.
> 
> 
> 
> After 13 hrs. @ 220-230. Still a good bit left.
> 
> View attachment 2565081


My local BBQ supply place actually carries it......


----------



## pbuck

reylamb said:


> My local BBQ supply place actually carries it......


Lucky you have a local BBQ supply place. I got Walmart. Lol! 

Couple REALLY nice places in Pittsburgh PA but they're nearly 2 hours from me.


----------



## pbuck

DV1 said:


> Well the shoulder came out great, bark is perfect, flavor is great but it did not shred easily, came apart in chunks. It was on for about 12 hours at 250, foiled it at 6 hours with IT of 165 and finished in the oven, then rested it in a cooler, covered, for almost 2 hours. Seemed like it could have come apart a little easier and *some of the fat layered in the meat didn't break down*. Did it need to go longer?





DV1 said:


> It wasn't too dry but not running with juices either. How do you keep them from drying out at 200+?


I think you partially answered your own question. Your IT wasn't hot enough to render some of the fat so even at 200 there's still going to be plenty left to keep it moist. 

Butts and brisket also need higher temps to break down the connective tissues (collagen). Collagen starts turning to gelatin somewhere around 185-195. This process also helps creat juices in the meat so in reality, you need the higher temps to make it as moist as possible. 

Amazingribs.com has A LOT of great reading about the how's and why's of BBQ. There's some science to it all which is pretty interesting to learn. 

Here's one piece on pork shoulders. 

http://amazingribs.com/recipes/porknography/perfect_pulled_pork.html


----------



## 12-Ringer

This thread is awesome!!! Great read pbuck!

Joe


----------



## DV1

Well, as much as I hate to do it, I guess I have to keep trying to get it right. (sarcasm intended). :darkbeer:

Wow, that article was great pbuck, thanks.


----------



## pbuck

No problem. Glad to help contribute to the best thread on AT. 

If you follow some of the imbedded links in those articles it takes you through LOTS of interesting info. I've pretty much read almost everything on there. My last two butts I've dry brined the day before and it seems to have helped. I use no salt in my rub.


----------



## hockeyman474

What's everyone cooking this weekend? I'm throwing on some ribs and some turkey drumsticks.


----------



## reylamb

DV1 said:


> Well, as much as I hate to do it, I guess I have to keep trying to get it right. (sarcasm intended). :darkbeer:
> 
> Wow, that article was great pbuck, thanks.


Yup, you will have to just suffer through!!!!!!!


----------



## joesandi

Supper tonight. Thanks to Joe (12ringer) for the marinade. Only thing we did for a rub was garlic pepper. Ran it up to 130 IT placed in pan (Chicken stock) and let it go until 145 IT. MM-MM good as there is nothing left.


----------



## 0nepin

Any good lion recipes ? http://www.exoticmeatmarkets.com/amliribeyest.html


----------



## 12-Ringer

0nepin said:


> Any good lion recipes ? http://www.exoticmeatmarkets.com/amliribeyest.html


That's just wrong...... 

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

joesandi said:


> Supper tonight. Thanks to Joe (12ringer) for the marinade. Only thing we did for a rub was garlic pepper. Ran it up to 130 IT placed in pan (Chicken stock) and let it go until 145 IT. MM-MM good as there is nothing left.


Joe, what kind of meat is that and which marinade did you use?

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

hockeyman474 said:


> What's everyone cooking this weekend? I'm throwing on some ribs and some turkey drumsticks.


Just getting down the shore again and have another small crew to entertain (11) not sure what will end up on the menu, but I'm sure something will hit the grill with my smokebox.

Joe


----------



## pbuck

hockeyman474 said:


> What's everyone cooking this weekend? I'm throwing on some ribs and some turkey drumsticks.


Curious about the drumsticks. I have a few and would like to do em up.


----------



## cfred70

2 4# pork loins headed to the smoker today....one just a basic salt/pepper rub, the other has a homemade rub and injected with an apple juice,salt, Worcestershire...first time smoking loins, plan to pull them around 150 wrap in foil and let rest for 30-45min. Sound ok?


----------



## SwampDog32

Eddie12 said:


> Smoker stand turned out amazing!


You make it?


----------



## 0nepin

Cecil .http://www.exoticmeatmarkets.com/amliribeyest.html


hockeyman474 said:


> What's everyone cooking this weekend? I'm throwing on some ribs and some turkey drumsticks.


----------



## joesandi

12-Ringer said:


> Joe, what kind of meat is that and which marinade did you use?
> 
> Joe


That is a venison roast (top round?), used the apple vinegar, Worcestershire and kosher salt.


----------



## hockeyman474

pbuck said:


> Curious about the drumsticks. I have a few and would like to do em up.


I'll post up my results. Only going for 2 this weekend. I have 6 more in the freezer.


----------



## Eddie12

No my neighbor did who is a good friend of mine. Very pleased with how it turned out.


----------



## pablito2510

Soon to be smoked meat candy


----------



## 12-Ringer

pablito2510 said:


> Soon to be smoked meat candy


Looks promising!

Joe


----------



## pablito2510

Sun still down and working on 225.


----------



## pablito2510

Meat on? check.
Sop ready? Check.
Maverick ET-733 engaged? Check.
Wife at work? Check.
First beer at 05:15? Check.


----------



## pbuck

pablito2510 said:


> Meat on? check.
> Sop ready? Check.
> Maverick ET-733 engaged? Check.
> Wife at work? Check.
> First beer at 05:15? Check.


I think when they say..."it's 5 o'clock somewhere" 

They mean 5 PM. 

Or maybe.....

NOT.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> I think when they say..."it's 5 o'clock somewhere"
> 
> They mean 5 PM.
> 
> Or maybe.....
> 
> NOT.


That's awesome...literally made me laugh out loud.

Joe


----------



## pablito2510

And now time to wrap and rest. Mmmmm meat candy.


----------



## pbuck

Looks tasty! ^^^^


----------



## 12-Ringer

Wow...that looks great! Can't wait to see the finished product.

Joe


----------



## rut hunt

ribs just falling apart


----------



## adr1601

pablito2510 said:


> And now time to wrap and rest. Mmmmm meat candy.


You SW boys can BRQ. That looks nice.


----------



## rmm60985

Just picked up a 30" MES. First project: 3.5 lb chuck roast. Turned out great!


----------



## 12-Ringer

rmm60985 said:


> Just picked up a 30" MES. First project: 3.5 lb chuck roast. Turned out great!
> 
> View attachment 2588802


Congrats and welcome to the addiction!!

Joe


----------



## hockeyman474

My Sunday afternoon: Carribbean Jerk rubbed ribs and maple sugar rubbed turkey drumsticks. No filter on the photo. That's true color via iPhone 6!


----------



## pbuck

Please tell us more! Recipe, time, temps etc. I may have to thaw out a couple drumsticks.


----------



## BiggA

3rd run - 2 chicken halves.

Dry rubs went on Thursday night and I wrapped them up. Cooked on Sunday - 4 hours at 250*, used mesquite wood soaked in apple juice, and a mix in the water pan of 1/3 water-1/3 apple juice - 1/3 jalapeno ale. Ended w/ an internal temp of about 170-175* Must have been blind luck b/c this stuff was amazing! I could tell if I was on the fine line of overcooking. Still plenty juicy, but I would tell if I went too much longer I would have been dry.


----------



## Rathbuck

Been wanting to try out a few new recipes for a competition in October, so went to a local place to try to get a pheasant, but no luck there, so ended up go to my fall back plan of trying smoking duck. Brined it overnight, then put it on the smoker - my goal was to smoke at 250, but my temp went high and ended up closer to 275 with not a ton of smoke. Was a bit nervous to try it, but it actually turned out to be outstanding. Lesson learned though - I'll put it over the hot coals after smoking next time to crisp up the skin - the skin was a bit rubbery. My wife, daughter and I tore into it though...


----------



## hockeyman474

pbuck said:


> Please tell us more! Recipe, time, temps etc. I may have to thaw out a couple drumsticks.


I just threw some sea salt on them, put them in the fridge overnight. Took them out an hour before smoking and put some garlic powder, smoked paprika and smokehouse maple seasoning from McCormick. The ribs I removed the membrane and sea salted the bottom with a little garlic then on top I had sea salt, garlic powder and Carribbean jerk. Smoked them at 275 for 3.5 hours in a Weber Smokey Mountain. I used 1 fist sized applewood chunk, 1 smaller chunk and then some Jack Daniels wood chips. Internal temp on the drumsticks was 180 and 190 on the ribs. The ribs came out perfect in my opinion and I am VERY critical of my own BBQ.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks like many had a busy weekend, looks great guys....I was on a smokers repreive this weekend and we went to Phillips seafood house for my 43rd - the reason for the Blue Moon on the East Coast was because my parents actually came down the shore....



they were a HIT with the grandkids on the boardwallk - funny that thing that happens to parents when they become grandparents....never think I saw either smile like this when I was growing up Sure glad to have them both around, not many 43 year olds can say that and they both can keep up too:thumbs_up


Joe


----------



## pablito2510

Survey: to spritz or sop? Likes? Dislikes? I've done both usually do a apple juice/cider vinegar/and extremely high Scoville hot sauce on the spritz and a whole lot of stuff in my sop. Leaning towards sop now.


----------



## pbuck

12-Ringer said:


> Looks like many had a busy weekend, looks great guys....I was on a smokers repreive this weekend and we went to Phillips seafood house for my 43rd - the reason for the Blue Moon on the East Coast was because my parents actually came down the shore....
> 
> 
> 
> they were a HIT with the grandkids on the boardwallk - funny that thing that happens to parents when they become grandparents....never think I saw either smile like this when I was growing up Sure glad to have them both around, not many 43 year olds can say that and they both can keep up too:thumbs_up
> 
> 
> Joe


Happy Birthday, Joe. Here's to many more smokes to come!


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> Happy Birthday, Joe. Here's to many more smokes to come!


Thanks Bud!!!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Just heard there is a 16lb wild boar shoulder waiting at the beach for a little magic to happen. Looked at the forecast and seems like a bunch of rain coming inhere's to hoping for a hickory/mesquite smoked wild boar this weekend....oh yeah - to these folks, I am the magician they are waiting on (lol)

Joe


----------



## bambikiller

12-Ringer said:


> Just heard there is a 16lb wild boar shoulder waiting at the beach for a little magic to happen. Looked at the forecast and seems like a bunch of rain coming inhere's to hoping for a hickory/mesquite smoked wild boar this weekend....oh yeah - to these folks, I am the magician they are waiting on (lol)
> 
> Joe


Sounds like a good time


----------



## pbuck

Up top for the weekend! I start afternoon shift so nothing on tap for me but I'll be checking in on Joe's boar and what everyone else is doing.


----------



## Rathbuck

Dad's birthday was yesterday, so putting some pork ribs on the smoker this weekend for him (his request). Been itching to throw a brisket back on the smoker, so I'll have to wait until next weekend for that. 

Very interested to hear about the wild boar shoulder...will be checking in this weekend!


----------



## hockeyman474

I'll be cooking this weekend and next for my birthday on a dumb Tuesday.


----------



## lovetohunt93

I need some help. 

I am thinking about smoking a chuck roast tomorrow and have some questions:
About how long does it take to smoke one of these? I know it depends on the size and stuff but I have found a wide variety of answers online. 

Another question I have is how hot do you get the IT before it is done? Many website I have looked at said between 150-205, which is a rather huge window and us very vague. 
Thanks!!


----------



## zmax hunter

Sry, no pics, i slow smoked a pork butt from 8p wedn to 4p thurs, at 220 wrapped in foil and let it rest till 6p, then pulled it,..no seasoning, injections, or rubs. I watched a show on tv and this was how the Brick Pit in Mobile AL does it, except they even go 24 to 30 hrs, lol.
It pulled great and tasted even better. Wood they use is about 85% pecan with 15% hickory, which is what i did via traeger pellets. I dont have their sauce, so used the Sassy Jones from AR,.havent had lunch yet, but ready to eat another soon, lol


----------



## RobbyE

zmax hunter said:


> Sry, no pics, i slow smoked a pork butt from 8p wedn to 4p thurs, at 220 wrapped in foil and let it rest till 6p, then pulled it,..no seasoning, injections, or rubs. I watched a show on tv and this was how the Brick Pit in Mobile AL does it, except they even go 24 to 30 hrs, lol.
> It pulled great and tasted even better. Wood they use is about 85% pecan with 15% hickory, which is what i did via traeger pellets. I dont have their sauce, so used the Sassy Jones from AR,.havent had lunch yet, but ready to eat another soon, lol


I watched the same episode and I had to play it back when they said that they didn't use a rub. I plan on stopping in at the Pit the next time I visit my parents in LA (Lower Alabama).


----------



## 12-Ringer

lovetohunt93 said:


> I need some help.
> 
> I am thinking about smoking a chuck roast tomorrow and have some questions:
> About how long does it take to smoke one of these? I know it depends on the size and stuff but I have found a wide variety of answers online.
> 
> Another question I have is how hot do you get the IT before it is done? Many website I have looked at said between 150-205, which is a rather huge window and us very vague.
> Thanks!!


Go back a few and check out post 1358....time fluctuates the most depending on a host of factors (size/quality of roast, temps used to smoke/grill, etc...) I like to run 220-230 until IT hits 200, but I wrap it with chicken broth when IT hits 140-150, then back in the heat until hits 200.....

You will be surprised, even a cheap roast tastes like a gourmet meal. Check out post # 1358 for the details.

Good luck...if you try it share the results.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hate to dissapoint, but the boar shoulder will be a no-go this weekend. Details too complicated to try to explain. Maybe I'll try something else...we did nab 3 dozen crabs this morning so I know I will be getting some pressure to get them steamed up. Maybe some beer can burgers to go along???

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

RobbyE said:


> I watched the same episode and I had to play it back when they said that they didn't use a rub. I plan on stopping in at the Pit the next time I visit my parents in LA (Lower Alabama).


I too saw that and thought it may have been TV production influence? Sounds like it actually works which is pretty cool. Thanks for sharing Z!!

Joe


----------



## nhns4

12-Ringer said:


> I too saw that and thought it may have been TV production influence? Sounds like it actually works which is pretty cool. Thanks for sharing Z!!
> 
> Joe


I've seen it a few times on Man Fire Food but have not tried it myself yet.


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

Black bear summer sausage. Delicious!


----------



## 12-Ringer

IA Monsterbuck said:


> Black bear summer sausage. Delicious!


Any details? Did you us a kit or a homebrew mix....

Joe


----------



## lovetohunt93

I am gonna let this ol girl rise from the ashes for some more smoking, she is pretty old but should do fine. I did however make some modifications to the lid with a new thermometer and some vents I made at work.
The air vents simple just rotate on 1/4-20 SHCS to cover up some holes drilled in the lid. Not much but its better than nothing.


----------



## lovetohunt93

I smoked some chickens last weekend. It was stupid easy, just covered it with the glaze in the picture and then covered the birds in the Open Season Beer Can seasoning. Could not have gotten any easier and it was OUTSTANDING. Everyone loved it.


----------



## lovetohunt93

12-Ringer said:


> Go back a few and check out post 1358....time fluctuates the most depending on a host of factors (size/quality of roast, temps used to smoke/grill, etc...) I like to run 220-230 until IT hits 200, but I wrap it with chicken broth when IT hits 140-150, then back in the heat until hits 200.....
> 
> You will be surprised, even a cheap roast tastes like a gourmet meal. Check out post # 1358 for the details.
> 
> Good luck...if you try it share the results.
> 
> Joe


Thanks for the advice and the heads up on the earlier post regarding this!

I ended up calling an audible and picked up a 7lb round sirloin tip roast instead of the chuck. 
I did some digging around on the net and decided smoke until IT hits 135 and then take it off, foil it, and let it rest for a bit. 
I Don't have any clue how long it will take to hit 135, but I figured I will through it on at 7-8am or so at about 220 and see what happens.


----------



## 12-Ringer

lovetohunt93 said:


> Thanks for the advice and the heads up on the earlier post regarding this!
> 
> I ended up calling an audible and picked up a 7lb round sirloin tip roast instead of the chuck.
> I did some digging around on the net and decided smoke until IT hits 135 and then take it off, foil it, and let it rest for a bit.
> I Don't have any clue how long it will take to hit 135, but I figured I will through it on at 7-8am or so at about 220 and see what happens.


135 will likely be medium rare, you stepped up in quality from the chuck which is good if you are going to pull at 135. One aspect of cooking, especially slow cooking that so many forget is that the more fat that renders, the more the connective tissue breaks down and the more moisture will be in the meat. I know MANY folks who would NEVER run a roast to an IT of 200, but almost all of them want to know my roasts are so tender and moist. It is certainly a combo of the long, slow run to the IT of 200 coupled with the brine and the bath wrap. 

The nice thing about smoking/slow cooking is the wide variety of options available from the actual cuts of meat and seasonings to the types of cookers and personal preference of taste/tenderness. Be sure to post some pics and your impression/opinion of the cook.

Good luck!

Joe


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

12-Ringer said:


> Any details? Did you us a kit or a homebrew mix....
> 
> Joe


I used Legg brand seasoning. Summer sausage seasoning mixed with some jalapeño smoked sausage seasoning, black pepper and crushed red pepper.

Has s little heat to it but great flavor.


----------



## lovetohunt93

12-Ringer said:


> 135 will likely be medium rare, you stepped up in quality from the chuck which is good if you are going to pull at 135. One aspect of cooking, especially slow cooking that so many forget is that the more fat that renders, the more the connective tissue breaks down and the more moisture will be in the meat. I know MANY folks who would NEVER run a roast to an IT of 200, but almost all of them want to know my roasts are so tender and moist. It is certainly a combo of the long, slow run to the IT of 200 coupled with the brine and the bath wrap.
> 
> The nice thing about smoking/slow cooking is the wide variety of options available from the actual cuts of meat and seasonings to the types of cookers and personal preference of taste/tenderness. Be sure to post some pics and your impression/opinion of the cook.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Joe


That's is true, there are so many options to smoking and they all taste great!
I got that roast on at 6:50 this morning, and it's raining really hard to. Made it tough to get up at 6:00 to get the smoker going! Lol


----------



## rut hunt

Anyone have quick recipes for the smoker say like brats or something?


----------



## pbuck

IA Monsterbuck said:


> I used Legg brand seasoning. Summer sausage seasoning mixed with some jalapeño smoked sausage seasoning, black pepper and crushed red pepper.
> 
> Has s little heat to it but great flavor.


I used Legg on my last summer sausage. VERY good! I doubt I'll ever mix my own again. 

Got it from www.askthemeatman.com


----------



## pbuck

rut hunt said:


> Anyone have quick recipes for the smoker say like brats or something?


Don't know what your looking for but I just got this from Jeff's newsletter. Looks tasty but quick and easy. 

http://www.smoking-meat.com/august-6-2015-cream-cheese-jalapeno-stuffed-chicken-breast


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> Don't know what your looking for but I just got this from Jeff's newsletter. Looks tasty but quick and easy.
> 
> http://www.smoking-meat.com/august-6-2015-cream-cheese-jalapeno-stuffed-chicken-breast


This is a really good recipe, quick, easy, and delicious....if you like heat you can replace the jalapeños with jabenero or even peperchinis...I have seen this/very similar recipes before, gave it a whirl and they turned out great!

As for brats to brag about.....

Make sure they are completely thawed.
Soak overnight in your choice of beer, I used a dark lager.
Take out in the morning and pat dry.
Sprinkle a 75/25 mixture of brown sugar and cinnamon.
Wrap the brats in thin slices bacon
On the smoke at 200 until an IT of 130.
Keep a drip tray under the brats (I added about 4oz of the same lager I soaked the brats in)
When the hit 130 drop them directly into the pan with the drippings and cover with foil.
Back in the heat until IT hits 160.
Let rest for 30-60 mintues.

You can also throw some sliced potatoes, tomatoes, green peppers, in the drip tray as well. I tried cabbage once but it didn't turn out as expected and never really tried to investigate/experiment with it again. If adding the veggies I added the potatoes in the beginning and tomatoes and green peppers once the brats hit 130 and got wrapped. Everything was great...almost all who tried it came back again and again and again, I think I barely got a taste. Time will depend on a hist of factors ranging from the size of the brat to temp of the smoker.

Hope I gave you something to think about....

Joe


----------



## lovetohunt93

rut hunt said:


> Anyone have quick recipes for the smoker say like brats or something?


I have picked up some brats and just smoked them instead of putting them and the grille and I thought they were amazing.


----------



## rut hunt

lovetohunt93 said:


> I have picked up some brats and just smoked them instead of putting them and the grille and I thought they were amazing.


Brats are all we have done that I consider fast. Was hoping there was more simple easy stuff


----------



## lovetohunt93

rut hunt said:


> Brats are all we have done that I consider fast. Was hoping there was more simple easy stuff


Oh okay, sorry I read your question wrong. But I too like simple and easy.


----------



## 12-Ringer

rut hunt said:


> Brats are all we have done that I consider fast. Was hoping there was more simple easy stuff


A variety of "poppers" or "bombs" are easy....

Try a very basic combo of cream cheese and stove top stuffing, mix together until blended well and stuff away....you can stuff jalapeños, poultry breasts, sliced meat of choice, shrimp, really you name it. Once stuffed wrap in bacon to hold it all together, and smoke away....of course I have oversimplified, but it really isn't rocket science and most of the extra "stuff", brine, seasoning, etc...isn't a necessity.

Good luck!

Joe


----------



## nicko

Going to try making some venison summer sausage tomorrow. I have 5 pounds all mixed up and sitting in the refrigerator right now. Half of it is a straight summer sausage mix and the other half has extra sharp cheddar cheese chunks. I'll post pictures and let you guys know how it turns out.

One question I have though for anyone who has experience making summer sausage is this: the recipe I used calls for 3 pounds venison and 2 pounds hamburger or pork. But I just used 5 pounds of straight venison burger. The recipe calls for an internal temperature of 170°. Should I still go to 170° internal temperature or should I bump it down a little bit to maybe 150 or 160?


----------



## Hammer 1

I have wanted a smoker for some time and have narrowed it down to a Treager lil Tex or a Green Mountain Daniel Boone. I have no experience smoking food so its going to be a pellet smoker for me. I just saw this thread today and now I need it more then ever. Any advice would be great!


----------



## pbuck

nicko said:


> Going to try making some venison summer sausage tomorrow. I have 5 pounds all mixed up and sitting in the refrigerator right now. Half of it is a straight summer sausage mix and the other half has extra sharp cheddar cheese chunks. I'll post pictures and let you guys know how it turns out.
> 
> One question I have though for anyone who has experience making summer sausage is this: the recipe I used calls for 3 pounds venison and 2 pounds hamburger or pork. But I just used 5 pounds of straight venison burger. The recipe calls for an internal temperature of 170°. Should I still go to 170° internal temperature or should I bump it down a little bit to maybe 150 or 160?


I use 20-25% pork and I do mine to 156 IT so I think 170 is a little high.

You doing them on the egg?


----------



## nicko

pbuck said:


> I use 20-25% pork and I do mine to 156 IT so I think 170 is a little high.
> 
> You doing them on the egg?



Yep, on the BGE. What would be an ideal internal temp to shoot for with straight venison burger?


----------



## pbuck

I think 160 is a safe bet. 

Just a word of caution. Last time I tried doing SS on my egg it was a complete failure. I tried to keep the temp as low as possible but it's hard to do much below 210 on mine without constant fiddling. Most sausage makers say 180 max for temp to keep the fat from rendering and my sausages came out very dry and the casings were full of liquid. I had done a batch previously that turned out just ok but my 2nd try really sucked. I bought my MES 30 just for that reason and my latest attempt in it turned out perfect. 

Without any pork to add fat I think it's gonna be hard to keep your sausage moist but I'm far from an expert so I may be totally wrong too. Lol!


----------



## nicko

Thanks for the info. Well, I'll give it a whirl tomorrow and see how it goes. I'll see what I can do to keep the egg temp under 200.


----------



## pbuck

nicko said:


> Thanks for the info. Well, I'll give it a whirl tomorrow and see how it goes. I'll see what I can do to keep the egg temp under 200.


You might try and give them a good smoke for 2 or 3 hrs then finish them in the oven?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck Nick - keep us posted...I'd say go slow, especially because you went straight venison, there is going to be very little fat in there. I would run them at 90 minutes as close to 100 as you can....then ramp it up to 130 for an hour, then 170 until the IT hits 160-165. When it hits that IT you will want to get them out of the heat and into a room temp shower quickly...fat does a lot for sausage and bologna I will be interested in your results....keep us posted!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hammer 1 said:


> I have wanted a smoker for some time and have narrowed it down to a Treager lil Tex or a Green Mountain Daniel Boone. I have no experience smoking food so its going to be a pellet smoker for me. I just saw this thread today and now I need it more then ever. Any advice would be great!


I don't have any direct experience with either one of these, but I have heard good things about the Treager. Wish I had more to offer.

Good luck!

Joe


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Good luck Nick - keep us posted...I'd say go slow, especially because you went straight venison, there is going to be very little fat in there. I would run them at 90 minutes as close to 100 as you can....then ramp it up to 130 for an hour, then 170 until the IT hits 160-165. When it hits that IT you will want to get them out of the heat and into a room temp shower quickly...fat does a lot for sausage and bologna I will be interested in your results....keep us posted!
> 
> Joe


Hmmmm.....I'm wondering if doing this in the oven be a safer temp-controlled bet?


----------



## pbuck

It will take quite a while however you do it. I did an hour at 110 no smoke then 130 with smoke and ramped it up after and hour to 150 for a couple hours then 170 and it took about 9 hrs. I pulled them out of the smoker and did 180 in the oven for the last little bit cause I was running out of time.


----------



## WildBill37

What charcoal does everyone like?


----------



## 12-Ringer

When I did mine it was closer to 12 hours. I mixed the venison with pork fat I trim from my shoulders and butts throughout the year. Run the fat through the the grinder a few times on its own (what a mess) and then freeze it one pound packs for later in the year. You can also buy ground pork in the supermarket, I even think Cobbs sells the suet so it isn't too late if you haven't stuffed the casings.

When I tried straight venison I ended up with dried logs that resembled tree branches. Just hate to see you waste your venison.

Joe


----------



## rut hunt

Hammer 1 said:


> I have wanted a smoker for some time and have narrowed it down to a Treager lil Tex or a Green Mountain Daniel Boone. I have no experience smoking food so its going to be a pellet smoker for me. I just saw this thread today and now I need it more then ever. Any advice would be great!


We bought the big green mountain I think it's a crocker. Works great we got.it with the WiFi so I can adjust temp from my phone inside the house. The meat thermometer reads about 10° hot is my only gripe


----------



## TAIL_CHASER

Just wondering if any of you guys cold smoke?


----------



## rut hunt

Anyone with a dove recipe. Dove season is fast approaching as its one of our first open season I'd like to throw some on the grill or smoker


----------



## Greenmachine69

rut hunt said:


> Anyone with a dove recipe. Dove season is fast approaching as its one of our first open season I'd like to throw some on the grill or smoker


It's probably already been beat to death but this is what we do. Soak the breasts in salt water in the fridge. Marinade in a little Italian dressing and dales. Put a jalapeño on a dab of cream cheese and wrap the whole thing in bacon. Toothpick it, salt and pepper, then right before I pull them off hit em with a splash of homemade BBQ sauce.


----------



## nicko

WildBill37 said:


> What charcoal does everyone like?


Royal Oak lump charcoal. It comes in a red bag and is sold at Home Depot. Stay away from Cowboy brand lump charcoal. It takes a long time to get up to temperature.


----------



## 12-Ringer

TAIL_CHASER said:


> Just wondering if any of you guys cold smoke?


Yes.... salt, cheese, cashews, pecans, walnuts - I do add a little heat just enough to help the smoke penetrate, but I could do a straight cold smoke if I wanted too, thanks in big part to the AMPNS and the mailbox mod on my MES30" - really not much someone couldn't do.....

http://www.amazenproducts.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=12

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

rut hunt said:


> Anyone with a dove recipe. Dove season is fast approaching as its one of our first open season I'd like to throw some on the grill or smoker


an awesome brine...
2 cups red wine
2 tablespoons kosher salt
1 cup chicken broth

brine them overnight, rinse with room temp tap, coat with your favorite sauce, smoke at 280 until IT hits 165 - love em - stupid simple too

try an AWESOME sauce for this and other poultry....
take 4oz. of your favorite commercial honey mustard
add 3tblspns of apple cider vinegar
add 2 tblsns of McCormicks Grill Mate Maple Smokehouse 
http://www.mccormick.com/Grill-Mates/Flavors/Seasoning-Blends/Grill-Mates-Smokehouse-Maple-Seasoning

WOW!!


Good luck!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

WildBill37 said:


> What charcoal does everyone like?


Everything you need to know about charcoal right here....(not all are up to date)
http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lumpindexpage.htm?bag

I agree with Nick - most backyard guys want to stay away from Cowboy and other similar (check out the profile on the link I provided) because of the difficulty of getting to temp, but once there, it will hold better than most and is VETY popular among competition smokers/grillers or those using the large 3-6' units for big events. As Nick mentioned, Royal Oak is readily available and usually what I grab too..

Good luck!

Joe


----------



## pablito2510

rut hunt said:


> Anyone with a dove recipe. Dove season is fast approaching as its one of our first open season I'd like to throw some on the grill or smoker


I'm going to try that chicken bomb recipe with 2 beasts wrapped together with bacon.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pablito2510 said:


> I'm going to try that chicken bomb recipe with 2 beasts wrapped together with bacon.


Cool....be sure to share the results, include a few pics if you can, I know I am not the only one interested....

Joe


----------



## Rathbuck

Put some ribs on the smoker on Saturday - 2 hours unwrapped, 2 hours wrapped w/apple juice, then an hour unwrapped and sauced. Tried a new rub on them that I hadn't used before - a bit too salty for my taste, so I'll have to modify it in the future. They were darn tasty and the leftovers were even better on Sunday.

Don't think I'll have a chance to do anything on it this weekend - maybe a brisket the weekend after this one...


----------



## nicko

I ran out and picked up a little over 1 pound of ground pork at the supermarket. I mixed it in with summer sausage mixture and rolled into logs, no casing. I don't know if that is good or bad but I guess we'll see how it turns out. 

Half of the logs are straight up summer sausage and the other half of sharp cheddar cheese chunks mixed in. I have the temperature on the BGE sitting at about 150.

Now we wait.

Since I mixed the ground pork in, what target internal temperature do you guys think I should shoot for?


----------



## pablito2510

I already have an offset, and propane smoker. I'm looking at potentially going to n ugly drum, but seeing all these egg smokers, has me thinking. What are the pros? Cons(besides cost)?


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> I ran out and picked up a little over 1 pound of ground pork at the supermarket. I mixed it in with summer sausage mixture and rolled into logs, no casing. I don't know if that is good or bad but I guess we'll see how it turns out.
> 
> Half of the logs are straight up summer sausage and the other half of sharp cheddar cheese chunks mixed in. I have the temperature on the BGE sitting at about 150.
> 
> Now we wait.
> 
> Since I mixed the ground pork in, what target internal temperature do you guys think I should shoot for?


155-160 - should be good - I have never tried to smoke sausage that wasn't encased, I will be keeping tabs for updates as I am curious.

Good luck!!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

pablito2510 said:


> I already have an offset, and propane smoker. I'm looking at potentially going to n ugly drum, but seeing all these egg smokers, has me thinking. What are the pros? Cons(besides cost)?


This is the way I feel about it and I am not intending to offend anyone....it really doesn't matter....the only thing that matters is the end product. If you are a pulled pork, rib guy and can get em done in an $50 ugly drum, why spend $600 on an egg...trust me I've run them all and at this stage of my life I have settled on the MES 30" electric with a custom AMNPS mod. I can do just about anything in this from a 25lb butter ball to 15lbs, of Summer Sausage and lots in between. The ribs come out tasting as good if not better than the neighbors who is running a 5', $5k competition smoker. The egg type grill/smoker combos do offer some versatility in the way of the grill for things like pizza or searing meat, crisping bacon etc..and some folks prefer those options from a single device. To be completely honest I have spent more in accessories than my actual smoker, I think I picked up the smoker for less than $130, then added, the cart, the mailbox mod and AMNPS, the digital remote thermometer, injectors, stuffer, etc... 

To each their own, remember it is supposed to be a fun hobby and like most hobbies these days, you will spend something on it...I choose to invest more in family than in my smoker. The MES allows me ALMOST to set-it and forget-it...trust me when I say I have met quite a few backyard barbecue/smoker snobs, I was likely one myself at one point in my life, but then they taste my cooking and most are amazed what I produced while playing cornhole and wiffle ball with the family, they produced while standing over their smoker adding wood, spraying/basting meat, etc...but that may be where they find the enjoyment and who am I to judge??

Decided on burgers in the smoker tonight...pics to come later...

Joe


----------



## Rathbuck

pablito2510 said:


> I already have an offset, and propane smoker. I'm looking at potentially going to n ugly drum, but seeing all these egg smokers, has me thinking. What are the pros? Cons(besides cost)?


Okay, these are just my thoughts, so take 'em or leave 'em...lol.

Pros: The egg smokers are very easy - I picked up a char-griller Akorn on clearance for $130 two years ago. I was trying to decide between an offset smoker and a Kamado style, and went with the Kamado (egg) style because of the price. After doing some research, I found a controller/blower setup that fits into the vents and controls the temp. Once you get your fire started, turn on the controller and the blower (fan), and walk away...mine will keep within +/- 5 degrees for up to 14 hours without a problem and without me baby-sitting it. I swapped out the seals on the Akorn with those used on the Big Green Egg...works beautifully and is air tight except the vent on top. Produces very good tasting smoked meats.

Cons on the Egg: The smoke type is a "smoldering" type of smoke rather than a "burning" type - you're using much less fuel, but it's not burning for smoke as much as the lump charcoal and wood is smoldering and barely burning - just enough to produce heat and smoke. Some people claim that the smoldering type of smoke produces a harsher smoke than an offset smoker...I'm not sure I totally agree, because most of the guys I've seen using an offset smoker pinch the air supply down to control temp, and end up with smoldering smoke anyway. Unless you're using a very large smoker and cooking a lot of meat and really burning a lot of wood, I don't think it'll make a difference. Again, just my opinion...I'm not going to cook 200# of brisket on a single cook - I'm putting ~12# of brisket on, and don't need a huge fire to keep up temp. Aaron Franklin talks a lot about different types of smoke in his book, and it's fascinating (dude is brilliant). Problem is, he's in a different league and cooking large amounts of meat to sell - I'm just doing it for fun and cooking small amounts for family and friends.

All that said, I plan on purchasing an offset smoker in the next few years...because I love to experiment and try new things. I want to try different types of wood as the sole supply of heat and smoke rather than using lump...I think it's fun. I know that I'll have to baby-sit the fire a lot more than with the Kamado style.


----------



## reylamb

12-Ringer said:


> Everything you need to know about charcoal right here....(not all are up to date)
> http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lumpindexpage.htm?bag
> 
> I agree with Nick - most backyard guys want to stay away from Cowboy and other similar (check out the profile on the link I provided) because of the difficulty of getting to temp, but once there, it will hold better than most and is VETY popular among competition smokers/grillers or those using the large 3-6' units for big events. As Nick mentioned, Royal Oak is readily available and usually what I grab too..
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Joe


I loved the Cowboy charcoal, unfortunately my local supply shop stopped carrying it.

I switched over to the Rockwood, and have had great results with it in the Egg.

The shop called me Friday and asked me to try a bag that they were thinking of carrying and had a sample bag and were looking for someone to test it. I forgot the MFG, but it is advertised as all Silver Maple. I am really loving that stuff, and they are going to start carrying it. Easier to get to temp than the Cowboy, and holds temp easier/longer than the Cowboy, subtle smoke, and less ash than I got from the Cowboy. Oddly, it isn't listed on the naked wiz site, and I thought they reviewed dang near everything!!!!


----------



## pbuck

Nice job nicko. Maybe I was letting my lump get too much fire cause I had to fiddle with mine a lot to keep it that low. Anything above 200 and I can leave it for two or three hours and not worry. Below 200 and I was messing with it every hour. 

I've had a bunch of SS done like that in the oven. Some good some not so much. You running a water pan?


----------



## reylamb

nicko said:


> I ran out and picked up a little over 1 pound of ground pork at the supermarket. I mixed it in with summer sausage mixture and rolled into logs, no casing. I don't know if that is good or bad but I guess we'll see how it turns out.
> 
> Half of the logs are straight up summer sausage and the other half of sharp cheddar cheese chunks mixed in. I have the temperature on the BGE sitting at about 150.
> 
> Now we wait.
> 
> Since I mixed the ground pork in, what target internal temperature do you guys think I should shoot for?


I am interested in seeing what your results are without the casings.....I have never tried that.


----------



## nicko

pbuck said:


> Nice job nicko. Maybe I was letting my lump get too much fire cause I had to fiddle with mine a lot to keep it that low. Anything above 200 and I can leave it for two or three hours and not worry. Below 200 and I was messing with it every hour.
> 
> I've had a bunch of SS done like that in the oven. Some good some not so much. You running a water pan?


No water pan. I didn't even think to use one. Oh well. This is my first go at summer sausage and I figured I would leave out some detail. I do like using a water pan for long smokes but I'll remember that for the next batch.


----------



## pbuck

nicko said:


> No water pan. I didn't even think to use one. Oh well. This is my first go at summer sausage and I figured I would leave out some detail. I do like using a water pan for long smokes but I'll remember that for the next batch.


Just thought it might help control the temp AND add some moisture.


----------



## nicko

Maybe I'll try and slip a pan in there. It's only been going for a little over an hour right now.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Maybe I'll try and slip a pan in there. It's only been going for a little over an hour right now.


Good idea, I would think it almost a must without casings...as there is nothing there to hold the moisture. What seasoning kit did you use, did it have a cure?

Joe


----------



## TAIL_CHASER

12-Ringer said:


> Yes.... salt, cheese, cashews, pecans, walnuts - I do add a little heat just enough to help the smoke penetrate, but I could do a straight cold smoke if I wanted too, thanks in big part to the AMPNS and the mailbox mod on my MES30" - really not much someone couldn't do.....
> 
> http://www.amazenproducts.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=12
> 
> Joe


Not exactly what I was referring to. More like a walk in smoke house. That kinda cold smoking..


----------



## pablito2510

TAIL_CHASER said:


> Not exactly what I was referring to. More like a walk in smoke house. That kinda cold smoking..


No but if I eventually move up to Montana and get me some land I will build one!


----------



## 12-Ringer

TAIL_CHASER said:


> Not exactly what I was referring to. More like a walk in smoke house. That kinda cold smoking..


Oh sorry, no not me!

Joe


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Good idea, I would think it almost a must without casings...as there is nothing there to hold the moisture. What seasoning kit did you use, did it have a cure?
> 
> Joe


Just a mixture I looked up on-line. Morton Tender quick salt, liquid smoke, minced garlic, ground pepper, mustard seeds. It smelled great.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Just a mixture I looked up on-line. Morton Tender quick salt, liquid smoke, minced garlic, ground pepper, mustard seeds. It smelled great.


Sounds good, the Tender quick is what I was curious about without casing. Hopefully turns out ok, sounds and looks delicious in the Egg.

Keep us posted.

Joe


----------



## nicko

Turned the temp down a bit at 12:30 because I was heading out to pick up a new set of wheels and the Maverick temp probe was already at 126 degrees. I thought I left the bottom vent slightly cracked but it was entirely closed and the charcoal went out. I relit it after getting back home and internal temp after having dropped to 111 is now at 135. But I know once I get close to my target temp is when things typically stagnate and IT doesn't move much. The temp of the egg right now is sitting at 175.


----------



## mhedlund

Newbie question; I have been doing smoked fish and wild Turkey jerky with a hand me down propane smoker for a little while. Last week I was with some buddies on a fishing trip and we used an electric (big chief) to smoke done trout at the lake. Both good but the electric smoker didn't have a water pan and I'm wondering if I really need one in my propane smoker? It took longer in the electric but it seemed to turn out real well. 

Thanks! 
Best thread on AT!


----------



## nicko

A water pan will always help add moisture to whatever you cook so it can't hurt to try using one the next time.


----------



## nicko

As I suspected, IT is climbing slowly now. It's up to 145 and the BGE temp is at 195 but I don't want to raise the egg temp any more. Once I hit my target internal temp, what should I do to cool the sausages down? I know the longer they retain the heat the longer they will continue to cook.


----------



## 12-Ringer

mhedlund said:


> Newbie question; I have been doing smoked fish and wild Turkey jerky with a hand me down propane smoker for a little while. Last week I was with some buddies on a fishing trip and we used an electric (big chief) to smoke done trout at the lake. Both good but the electric smoker didn't have a water pan and I'm wondering if I really need one in my propane smoker? It took longer in the electric but it seemed to turn out real well.
> 
> Thanks!
> Best thread on AT!


Do you NEED it, no...will it help, in many cases yes....big chief gets a lot of good press around my parts. Lots of folks running them in the back yard. Adding moisture via a pan does several things the meat and the temps from helping regulate temps, to providing moisture and flavor to the meat. Fish and poultry are by far the most finicky thus the reason so many brine both....

Joe


----------



## pbuck

nicko said:


> As I suspected, IT is climbing slowly now. It's up to 145 and the BGE temp is at 195 but I don't want to raise the egg temp any more. Once I hit my target internal temp, what should I do to cool the sausages down? I know the longer they retain the heat the longer they will continue to cook.


Without casings the ice water bath or any water bath for that matter is out so my guess is to chuck em into the freezer. Maybe plastic wrap em quickly and put em in a cooler of plain ice??


----------



## nicko

pbuck said:


> Without casings the ice water bath or any water bath for that matter is out so my guess is to chuck em into the freezer. Maybe plastic wrap em quickly and put em in a cooler of plain ice??


Gotcha. I think what I'll do is put them in gallon storage bags separated by wax paper, seal the bags, and immerse the bags in a cooler filled with water and ice.


----------



## pbuck

Lol that's a good idea. Better than mine anyway.


----------



## adr1601

12-Ringer said:


> 155-160 - should be good - *I have never tried to smoke sausage that wasn't encased*, I will be keeping tabs for updates as I am curious.
> 
> Good luck!!
> 
> Joe


When we do hot dogs we always end up with a pound or so that's left in the stuffer that we roll in hot dog sized logs and smoke on a rack. I actually think they taste better than the cased ones. Did it with kielbasa also last winter.

They seem to get a nice thin bark that holds everything together.


----------



## nicko

Internal temp hit 156 on the summer sausages so I pulled them and they look fabulous. I had the snafu with the coals going out due to me closing the vents too much while I was out but after relighting the coals and by the time I pulled them off the egg at 7:50pm (started at 10:30am), they were going for over 9 hours. I just separated the individual logs with wax paper, put them inside gallon freezer bags, and immersed the bags in a cooler filled with water and ice.

I'll post pics when our wireless internet stops acting stupid.


----------



## nicko

And just to show how good this summer sausage smells, my wife who won't touch venison with a 10 foot pole said she would like to try it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks good, can't wait to hear your impressions.

Joe


----------



## pbuck

12-Ringer said:


> Looks good, can't wait to hear your impressions.
> 
> Joe


x2..


----------



## nicko

It came out decent. Tge straight SS is a not quite as tender but the SS with the cheese is definitely more tender and has a softer texture. Both kinds taste a little strong on salt so I might need to dial that back when I do it again. All in all, a success. And the exterior skin of the sausage logs is not tough or difficult to eat. But I think adding the cheese is a definite if casing is not used.


----------



## nicko

Just got our son to eat some (and he won't *knowingly* eat venison). I told him what it was, he tried it, and he asked for more. Success!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pbuck

Then all in all a good day.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Just got our son to eat some (and he won't *knowingly* eat venison). I told him what it was, he tried it, and he asked for more. Success!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That is a success!!!!

Joe


----------



## DV1

I'm looking at buying an electric smoker. Been looking for a while and decided on the masterbuilt 30 inch electric. Can anyone tell me what the difference is between the Masterbuilt 31.9 inch 800 watt smoker and the Masterbuilt JMSS 32.1 inch? They look the same, description is the same but price is different. 

http://www.lowes.com/pd_526419-58355-20071514___?productId=50113704&pl=1&Ntt=electric+smokers

http://www.lowes.com/pd_673791-58355-20079015___?productId=50373862&pl=1&Ntt=electric+smokers

Tractor Supply had the cheaper one on sale for $99.00 here for a while, maybe still do.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I got your private message, I hope the information was helpful. I can't believe they sold out that quickly? I hope they gave you a rain raincheck!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Any weekend plans shaping up?

Joe


----------



## JHENS87

Think I might smoke a pork shoulder. no kids, wife's working, might as well get the smoker out lol


----------



## pablito2510

2 racks of pork ribs are waiting patiently to be dusted with that sweet heat powder for saturday.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pablito2510 said:


> 2 racks of pork ribs are waiting patiently to be dusted with that sweet heat powder for saturday.



Sounds good....


----------



## alancac98

DV1 said:


> I'm looking at buying an electric smoker. Been looking for a while and decided on the masterbuilt 30 inch electric. Can anyone tell me what the difference is between the Masterbuilt 31.9 inch 800 watt smoker and the Masterbuilt JMSS 32.1 inch? They look the same, description is the same but price is different.
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_526419-58355-20071514___?productId=50113704&pl=1&Ntt=electric+smokers
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_673791-58355-20079015___?productId=50373862&pl=1&Ntt=electric+smokers
> 
> Tractor Supply had the cheaper one on sale for $99.00 here for a while, maybe still do.


If you are patient and check often, Walmart had the one below (I bought it) for $139.00 a few weeks back. You'll need to check their site daily as it seems the sale only lasted a day or so. Free shipping to home and it arrived in two days. I was going to pick it up at the $189 price, but when I say the sale, I hit the button to buy immediately. Awesome little smoker! Made beer can burgers the other day and everyone raved about them. I'm just a beginner and follow this thread and have pages marked for quick access. 

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Masterbuilt-30-Electric-Smokehouse/7811422


----------



## 12-Ringer

Cabelas has them on sale every once and a while...I got mine with the cover and two bags of chips for $119. 

Joe


----------



## ksgobbler

Before picture of cheese stuffed bacon wrapped Hebrew National hotdogs.


----------



## ksgobbler

Sorry wouldn't let me edit

After:


----------



## bambikiller

My smoker is coming home Sunday and I will again be on the smoking trail


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks good, bet my kids would love those, I am going to have to give these a try...

Joe


----------



## pablito2510

Sweet heat is on. Will Waller in the mix till tomorrow when it'll meet mr. mesquite.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

rut hunt said:


> We bought the big green mountain I think it's a crocker. Works great we got.it with the WiFi so I can adjust temp from my phone inside the house. The meat thermometer reads about 10° hot is my only gripe


At least mine isn't the only GMG that is 10 degrees hot than it is in fact its more like 15 to 20. But it does a good job start it and walk away.


----------



## rut hunt

Ishi Spirit said:


> At least mine isn't the only GMG that is 10 degrees hot than it is in fact its more like 15 to 20. But it does a good job start it and walk away.


The first chicken we did i trusted it lol seemed pretty bloody but it said it was done, upset stomachs for all of us. Now we cook 10° past and it works good. Grill temps seem right though


----------



## pbuck

I know they're not cheap but my Thermapen has helped me out tremendously. Poultry is kinda tricky if the thigh isn't done but a quick poke is all it takes to be sure. When I did summer sausages the two in the back left corner of my MES were about 8 deg cooler than the rest. I would never have know if I had just trusted the maverick probe in the one sausage. It's also great for fish so as to not over cook it and dry it out. Well worth the investment IMHO.


----------



## pablito2510

Maverick is the way to go..


----------



## Ishi Spirit

rut hunt where do you get your pellets and what brand are they? I started get mine online from Lumberjack. Two of use order 1000 lbs a year it makes it real cheap if you order in bulk plus they have many flavors. My favorite is the Pecan blend.


----------



## pablito2510

finished product. Well at least done smoking.


----------



## ruffme

pbuck said:


> I know they're not cheap but my Thermapen has helped me out tremendously. Poultry is kinda tricky if the thigh isn't done but a quick poke is all it takes to be sure. When I did summer sausages the two in the back left corner of my MES were about 8 deg cooler than the rest. I would never have know if I had just trusted the maverick probe in the one sausage. It's also great for fish so as to not over cook it and dry it out. Well worth the investment IMHO.


Yep, thermopen is worth every penny. The problem with the Maverick is that it is a stick-in big probe. If you do snack sticks or other thin pieces of meat you wont get an accurate reading with the big probes. Thermopen is right on every time.( I wrecked a batch of sticks with a big probe once! :-<)


----------



## 12-Ringer

redruff said:


> Yep, thermopen is worth every penny. The problem with the Maverick is that it is a stick-in big probe. If you do snack sticks or other thin pieces of meat you wont get an accurate reading with the big probes. Thermopen is right on every time.( I wrecked a batch of sticks with a big probe once! :-<)


I agree an instant thermometer like the Thermapen is almost a necessity, especially working with sticks, fish, jerky, even medallions (venison, buffalo, beef, pork, etc....).

At this point I think I have spent more on accessories than I spent on my smoker...[emoji33] worth every penny though.

Joe


----------



## nicko

My Maverick probe has given me some high readings at times as well. I'm not sure if it's the probe ending up in an area of the meat that is closer to the edge or not but I always use a second probe (Weber digital) to if the Maverick is right and then I adjust the probe as needed.


----------



## pablito2510

nicko said:


> My Maverick probe has given me some high readings at times as well. I'm not sure if it's the probe ending up in an area of the meat that is closer to the edge or not but I always use a second probe (Weber digital) to if the Maverick is right and then I adjust the probe as needed.


I'm sure it's like anything massed produced you'll have some imperfections. I will say that maverick ' s customer service and warranty are awesome. Had an issue with my receiver not calibrating. I shipped them the receiver and they sent me a whole new unit with new probes.


----------



## chaded

Just thought I would add another pork shoulder to the thread.


----------



## pablito2510

chaded said:


> Just thought I would add another pork shoulder to the thread.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2684106


Love the bear claws. I wish I would had known about them 2 years ago when we shredded 40 lbs of pork shoulder for my wedding. Now I own 3 sets lol.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pablito2510 said:


> Love the bear claws. I wish I would had known about them 2 years ago when we shredded 40 lbs of pork shoulder for my wedding. Now I own 3 sets lol.


Yes, the claws are yet another valubalr accessory. Hard to believe I ever pulled a shoulder/butt without them...

Joe


----------



## nhns4

12-Ringer said:


> Yes, the claws are yet another valubalr accessory. Hard to believe I ever pulled a shoulder/butt without them...
> 
> Joe


They are the cats meow.


----------



## nhns4

The Ole backtrap Pepperoncini and bacon bombs. Can't get enough of these.


----------



## joesandi

nhns4 said:


> The Ole backtrap Pepperoncini and bacon bombs. Can't get enough of these.


Look great, are you smoking or grilling them?


----------



## nhns4

joesandi said:


> Look great, are you smoking or grilling them?


Smoke/grill. Some peach wood in the coals. Cook till bacon looks ready.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Got a 3.5lb wild boar tenderloin...trimmed and marinated overnight in unique blend of white wine, cane sugar, parika, cumin, sage, and sea salt.

Also trying something new...putting the left over marinade in the the bottom of a roasting pan, elevating the loin on a cooking rack in the roasting pan. Wrapping the whole thing with only 6-8 holes for the smoke to enter. Old timer told me it's the "only way" to cook a wild boar loin????

Temps at 180 with 50/50 blend of peach and apple wood. Will pull when IT hit 145-150.

I did top it with a bit of my custom bbq....pics in a couple of hours. Got my fingers crossed on this one.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Interesting...super moist and very flavorful, but I prefer a bit more of the smokey flavor. Not an epic fail by any stretch, but I think it would have been a little better with just a straight smoke.










Joe


----------



## nicko

Looks delicious Joe. How long did you have the smoke going? Wood chips or wood chunks? I have better luck with getting more smoke flavor when using wood chunks.


----------



## robinhood23

chaded said:


> Just thought I would add another pork shoulder to the thread.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2684106


WOW THAT LOOKS DELICIOUS!!!

What temp do you pull your pork shoulder out of the smoker??

Do you let it sit or wrap it in foil before you pull it?? If so how long do you wait??


----------



## pablito2510

robinhood23 said:


> WOW THAT LOOKS DELICIOUS!!!
> 
> What temp do you pull your pork shoulder out of the smoker??
> 
> Do you let it sit or wrap it in foil before you pull it?? If so how long do you wait??


For me I hit 195, pull it and wrap it in foil and a towel, put it in a cooler, let it rest for an hour or so than shreds like melted butter on toast.


----------



## robinhood23

pablito2510 said:


> For me I hit 195, pull it and wrap it in foil and a towel, put it in a cooler, let it rest for an hour or so than shreds like melted butter on toast.


Thank you very much!! I am going to try it this weekend :thumbs_up


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Looks delicious Joe. How long did you have the smoke going? Wood chips or wood chunks? I have better luck with getting more smoke flavor when using wood chunks.


Chunks...it ran almost 3 hours at 185 to get to an IT of 150. I think the wrapping with the holes in the foil kept more smoke out than I would have preferred, but certainly helped with moisture retention. Can't say I've ever had a juicier cut. My wife and kids really liked it, that's what matters.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

pablito2510 said:


> For me I hit 195, pull it and wrap it in foil and a towel, put it in a cooler, let it rest for an hour or so than shreds like melted butter on toast.


Me too...195-205.. wrap with heavy duty foil, throw a stick of butter on top and sprinkle some brown sugar / old Bay before you wrap....wows-em everytime.

Joe


----------



## pablito2510

12-Ringer said:


> Me too...195-205.. wrap with heavy duty foil, throw a stick of butter on top and sprinkle some brown sugar / old Bay before you wrap....wows-em everytime.
> 
> Joe


I'll have to try the butter. Sounds good.


----------



## nhns4

12-Ringer said:


> Me too...195-205.. wrap with heavy duty foil, throw a stick of butter on top and sprinkle some brown sugar / old Bay before you wrap....wows-em everytime.
> 
> Joe


Interesting with the butter. I love butter so I'll have to try it next time LOL


----------



## nhns4

freshened up some leftover wings. Light smoke while I warmed em up. I'd say they are better than the originals.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nhns4 said:


> freshened up some leftover wings. Light smoke while I warmed em up. I'd say they are better than the originals.


good idea...they look great.

My neighbor told me the secret to his wings....he buys them cooked from the local wing place and simply puts them in his smoker for 45-minutes with apple smoke....and here I thought he had some super secret recipe. They really were the best wings I had ever eaten..

Joe


----------



## pbuck

Simple whole chicken going on in an hour or so. Brined it for 8 hrs and now it's resting in the fridge drying the skin out some. Gonna do some Mexican street corn and herbed roasted potatoes with it. Pics to come.


----------



## pbuck

Well, chicken turned out awesome and the Mexican street corn was spectacular! Wife canceled the potatoes in lieu of a home made baguette and olive oil. 

Brined the chicken for 8 hrs. in....

Gallon of water
1- cup kosher salt
1- cup sugar
2- tbs crushed fresh Rosemary 
3 bay leaves
Pat dry and sprinkled liberally with BGE brand whirlybird seasoning. Has some lemon zest and a bunch of other spices. That's it. No butter, no injection. 

Set BGE at 300 deg and added pecan and apple chunks for smoke. Cooked until breast hit 170 and thighs were 167-170. About 2.5 hrs for the 6# bird. Came out super moist and tender. 









Mexican street corn was delicious. 
Combined 
1/4 cup mayo
1/4 cup sour cream
1/4 cup finely choped cilantro 
1 clove minced garlic
1 tsp. ancho chili powder
1/2 cup feta cheese
Juice from 1/2 lime

Grilled corn until it was charred all around then spread the above mixture on and added a sprinkle more of the feta and chili powder. Little messy but...Fantastic!!


----------



## adr1601

pbuck said:


> Well, chicken turned out awesome and the Mexican street corn was spectacular! Wife canceled the potatoes in lieu of a home made baguette and olive oil.
> 
> Brined the chicken for 8 hrs. in....
> 
> Gallon of water
> 1- cup kosher salt
> 1- cup sugar
> 2- tbs crushed fresh Rosemary
> 3 bay leaves
> Pat dry and sprinkled liberally with BGE brand whirlybird seasoning. Has some lemon zest and a bunch of other spices. That's it. No butter, no injection.
> 
> Set BGE at 300 deg and added pecan and apple chunks for smoke. Cooked until breast hit 170 and thighs were 167-170. About 2.5 hrs for the 6# bird. Came out super moist and tender.
> 
> View attachment 2716698
> 
> 
> Mexican street corn was delicious.
> Combined
> 1/4 cup mayo
> 1/4 cup sour cream
> 1/4 cup finely choped cilantro
> 1 clove minced garlic
> 1 tsp. ancho chili powder
> 1/2 cup feta cheese
> Juice from 1/2 lime
> 
> Grilled corn until it was charred all around then spread the above mixture on and added a sprinkle more of the feta and chili powder. Little messy but...Fantastic!!
> 
> View attachment 2716706
> 
> 
> View attachment 2716722


Gonna have to try this one. Any other cheese you think can sub. for the Fetta?


----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> Gonna have to try this one. Any other cheese you think can sub. for the Fetta?


Ricotta or crumbly goat cheese? 

Im not a huge feta fan but it was really good in this combo.

I kinda messed up and made the mixture to far ahead and put it in the fridge. It was a little too thick to spread well. I'd make it up while the corn was cooking or the grill was heating so it wouldn't thicken up as much.


----------



## pablito2510

pbuck said:


> Ricotta or crumbly goat cheese?
> 
> Im not a huge feta fan but it was really good in this combo.


I bet the sharpness of goat cheese would be amazing on it. I knows it's great on a smoky burger. Why not corn.


----------



## adr1601

:thumbs_up


----------



## Rathbuck

Brisket going on the smoker tonight for a get-together tomorrow afternoon...will have pics tomorrow.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Starting to prepare a 10lb shoulder for Sunday. Daughters 10th birthday party and the crowd wants some pulled pork and smoked taters...more to come!

Joe


----------



## pablito2510

12-Ringer said:


> Starting to prepare a 10lb shoulder for Sunday. Daughters 10th birthday party and the crowd wants some pulled pork and smoked taters...more to come!
> 
> Joe


Smoked taters. Please explain.....


----------



## 12-Ringer

pablito2510 said:


> Smoked taters. Please explain.....


Pretty simple...grab 5lb bag of reds, wash and cube. Toss with olive oil, add 2 packs of Lipton onion soup mix. In the smoke until they are soft (depends on temps). I usually add mine when I suspect the pork has about 90-minutes to 2-hours left. I will run my smoker at 220-230 through the entire smoke and at that temp the taters usually take about 2 hours. Super easy and usually a big hit.

Joe


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP

i feel like it took me waaaay too long to find this thread.


----------



## DV1

12-Ringer said:


> Pretty simple...grab 5lb bag of reds, wash and cube. Toss with olive oil, add 2 packs of Lipton onion soup mix. In the smoke until they are soft (depends on temps). I usually add mine when I suspect the pork has about 90-minutes to 2-hours left. I will run my smoker at 220-230 through the entire smoke and at that temp the taters usually take about 2 hours. Super easy and usually a big hit.
> 
> Joe


I'm definitely trying that. 

I'm in the process of upgrading my smoking hobby. Bought a new MES 30, Bear Paws, AMNPS with pellets, Ivation digital remote thermometer and Thermopop. Now just need to take the old mail box and do the mail box mod.


----------



## 12-Ringer

A little different approach to this smoke. Took a 14lb bone in shoulder; deboned and trimmed it down removing the "hard fat". Anyone who has ever debonned a shoulder knows you can end up with one piece with flaps all over the place or two more solid pieces with just one or two flaps. I chose two separate pieces each weight about 4.75 lbs. I then wrapped tight with two mesh meat bags that you can any quality butcher shop.

I did inject each shoulder with the following injection....
4 heaping tblspn of Mountain Man Bourbon Rub
1 tblspn of Tony C-s
1/4 cup apple cider vinegar
1.5 cups apple juice










Once injected I wrap in plastic wrap and put in the fridge. Stayed in the fridge for about 6 hours, then I flipped them and they stayed in the fridge for another 8. I just pulled them out and they will sit on the counter, dropping to room temp, until around 1pm. 










I will get the smoker up to 230 with a 50/50 split of apple/peach wood. While the smoker is coming up to temp I will coat each shoulder with honey to serve as a binder and then rub with more of the Bourbon Rub and Tony C's mix.

I'll add more pics later before they hit the smoke. Should run 1-2pm today until 10-12 tomorrow. Guests arriving at 2pm tomorrow.

Joe


----------



## nhns4

Got the old man a setup for his B day. Maybe now he can smoke some stuff for me every once in a while instead of the other way around haha.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Great set-up. Now there can be some weekend family smoke-off's[emoji106] 

Joe


----------



## g_c_c_23

12-Ringer said:


> Starting to prepare a 10lb shoulder for Sunday. Daughters 10th birthday party and the crowd wants some pulled pork and smoked taters...more to come!
> 
> Joe


In in the same process but it's my 9yo sons birthday, brined a shoulder over night and just got my rig fired up about an hour ago. Putting on the shoulder in a few min and after a couple hrs I'll set my beans under the butt


----------



## chaded

robinhood23 said:


> WOW THAT LOOKS DELICIOUS!!!
> 
> What temp do you pull your pork shoulder out of the smoker??
> 
> Do you let it sit or wrap it in foil before you pull it?? If so how long do you wait??



Sorry I didn't see this earlier. I pull the shoulder out when the internal temp. gets to 195. I have done a bunch of these now and I (nor anyone else I have fed) haven't noticed any difference in wrapping them in foil and letting it sit vs. just letting it sit. The picture of this one was after sitting on that cutting board for about 20-30 minutes and it was as juicy and tender as it could get. I do noticed a difference between letting it rest some vs. eating it straight from the smoker but it is still good. If I am traveling I will wrap it so it will stay warm. Hard to mess a shoulder up. I have a "how-to" guide with pictures of how I do these (there are a lot of different ways out there that work this is just mine) if you are interested. Just pm me your email.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Unwrapped the shoulder and coated each with honey. Added the rub and into the smoker at 1:20PM...


















Going on 7:00PM now and still have yet to hit 160...









Past experience tells me these will hit "the stall" when the meat hits 160. I have had stalls last as long as 3 hours before it begins to climb again. Looks like I will be setting the alarm on the Ivation to be sure if it hits an IT of 200 while I am sleeping, the alarm will sound (it's happened in the past). Have I told everyone how much I love this thermometer)??

Joe


----------



## pablito2510

12-Ringer said:


> Unwrapped the shoulder and coated each with honey. Added the rub and into the smoker at 1:20PM...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going on 7:00PM now and still have yet to hit 160...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Past experience tells me these will hit "the stall" when the meat hits 160. I have had stalls last as long as 3 hours before it begins to climb again. Looks like I will be setting the alarm on the Ivation to be sure if it hits an IT of 200 while I am sleeping, the alarm will sound (it's happened in the past). Have I told everyone how much I love this thermometer)??
> 
> Joe


How does that thermometer compare/contrast to the maverick?


----------



## crankn101

I'm not at the level you guys are but I dabble.


----------



## crankn101




----------



## DV1

Guys using the MES 30, can you load them up pretty good... say 2 shoulders and a brisket... or will that increase the smoking time?


----------



## 12-Ringer

pablito2510 said:


> How does that thermometer compare/contrast to the maverick?


All of same features features but $10-15 cheaper. 

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

DV1 said:


> Guys using the MES 30, can you load them up pretty good... say 2 shoulders and a brisket... or will that increase the smoking time?


You can load it up...yes cook times increase with the amount you load in there.

Joe


----------



## DV1

12-Ringer said:


> You can load it up...yes cook times increase with the amount you load in there.
> 
> Joe


How are those shoulders looking? I'm interested in trying the honey coating before the rub.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Sorry for the delay, but one heck of a day hosting the party. Things are winding down now so I thought I'd update....

The shoulders hit 195 at 3:30AM. They went out of the smoker and wrapped in foil with a coating of brown sugar and 1/2 stick of butter each...


















Once wrapped they went into the cooler and I went back to bed . At 8:00AM I grabbed the bear claws and they tore through the tender shoulder with ease...










I did add 1/2 cup of apple juice and 4 tblspoons of McCormicks molasses and bacon seasoning.

With the shoulders coming off at 3:30AM get the potatoes done with the shoulder was a little impractical. They went in the 275 degree smoke for 90minutes...










Both were a big hit with no potatoes and only enough pork for two sandwiches left over (I had to hide some of it ).

Hope everyone else had as good a day as I...can't believe my little girl is 10....I guess the real drama is closing in.... 

Joe


----------



## superhog

nhns4 said:


> The Ole backtrap Pepperoncini and bacon bombs. Can't get enough of these.


What are you using to season these? Made some tonight, used Dales marinade for the venison, but a little salty.

I like me some Fatheads! that place is awesome. We always stop there for dinner when I go to my buddies.


----------



## TAIL_CHASER

12-Ringer said:


> Sorry for the delay, but one heck of a day hosting the party. Things are winding down now so I thought I'd update....
> 
> The shoulders hit 195 at 3:30AM. They went out of the smoker and wrapped in foil with a coating of brown sugar and 1/2 stick of butter each...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once wrapped they went into the cooler and I went back to bed . At 8:00AM I grabbed the bear claws and they tore through the tender shoulder with ease...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did add 1/2 cup of apple juice and 4 tblspoons of McCormicks molasses and bacon seasoning.
> 
> With the shoulders coming off at 3:30AM get the potatoes done with the shoulder was a little impractical. They went in the 275 degree smoke for 90minutes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both were a big hit with no potatoes and only enough pork for two sandwiches left over (I had to hide some of it ).
> 
> Hope everyone else had as good a day as I...can't believe my little girl is 10....I guess the real drama is closing in....
> 
> Joe


Good god Joe.. I look at this thread every day. But I've been smoking for years. Go figure. I still wanna know if anyone cold smokes. Maybe y'all need to YouTube it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I was chilling with my brother-in-law during the party and he was so surprised how well everything turned out, yet I don't have the huge RF smoker any longer. I showed him my MES with the mailbox mod, which was already cleaned and tucked away in the garage by the time folks arrived and he couldn't believe it. I've said it before, there was a time when the ego got in the way and the need for feeling like a true Pit Master was a primary drive; these days I can produce the same, if not better quality food and be a Dad-Master, Husband-Master, Host-Master, Corn Hole, Horse Shoe, Ring Toss Master instead....It's all about priorities....who said you don't get wiser with age:wink:

Joe


----------



## Rathbuck

Fired up the smoker on Friday night, and put this brisket on at about 11:30pm - expected it to take 12 hours or so, but at 4:30 it passed 170, so wrapped it up and by 8:30 it hit 205. Pulled it off the smoker and put it in a cooler with blankets and covered it, but had to pull it out and keep it warm in the oven the last two hours or so, as the temp kept dropping, and we weren't going to eat until 6 on Saturday night. 

Before:










Put a thin slather of yellow mustard on it, then coated it in rub (not too thick). Smoked with a mixture of lump and apple wood.


----------



## Rathbuck

The "after" photo...










As the second brisket I've done on this smoker, it turned out fantastic...flavor was awesome, and was ridiculously tender. Would love to do these more often, but the price on brisket now...DANG!!!!


----------



## Sluggersetta901

nhns4 said:


> freshened up some leftover wings. Light smoke while I warmed em up. I'd say they are better than the originals.


This is a bad ass beer right here... wish I could get my hands on some more!


----------



## pbuck

Rathbuck said:


> The "after" photo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the second brisket I've done on this smoker, it turned out fantastic...flavor was awesome, and was ridiculously tender. Would love to do these more often, but the price on brisket now...DANG!!!!


Holy cow that looks good!!! 

Did you foil it at 170 or use something else. I've read the brown, non waxed butcher paper works great. Maybe parchment??


----------



## Beendare

I just smoked some tritip from Costco....and some of the last elk backstrap from last year for a group of friends. These are city types...and nobody wanted to eat the elk.....UNTIL one of the gals says, "This elk is better than the tritip" and it was, good flavor without the fatty aftertaste......Elk was gobbled up.

I smear olive oil on as there is zero fat, then garlic paste and a little basil paste. Then coat with a dry rub and let sit in the fridge for a few hours. Smoke at 150-200 for about and hour and finish on the hot grill for a few minutes a side- serve rare to med rare


----------



## Rathbuck

pbuck said:


> Holy cow that looks good!!!
> 
> Did you foil it at 170 or use something else. I've read the brown, non waxed butcher paper works great. Maybe parchment??


I use foil. I know that some guys like to use butcher paper and swear by it, but I like the protection that the foil gives and keeps the moisture in - the meat isn't going to absorb any more smoke, it's just about finishing cooking. I let the brisket rest, and when I unwrapped it, it still had a TON of juice around it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Some great looking food on this thread!!!

Joe


----------



## mhedlund

Lake trout and my helper. 
Best thread on AT!


----------



## lovetohunt93

Here are some chicken wings I smoked yesterday.

10 pounds of wings
coated in olive oil
coated with rub
smoked at 250-275 for 1 hour then I painted them all with a mixture of bbq sauce and honey (cut with water to make it a tad runny) cranked it up to a little over 300 to make the skin crispy for another half hour.
They all disappeared very quickly and we all agreed they were the best wings we ever had. Very easy to make to!


----------



## lovetohunt93

BTW I have a new smoker showing up tomorrow....
Gonna do a butt on it this weekend!


----------



## 12-Ringer

mhedlund said:


> Lake trout and my helper.
> Best thread on AT!


Any info about the recipe and process for the trout?

Joe


----------



## skinner2

Rathbuck said:


> The "after" photo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the second brisket I've done on this smoker, it turned out fantastic...flavor was awesome, and was ridiculously tender. Would love to do these more often, but the price on brisket now...DANG!!!!


If you don't mind me asking what did that brisket run you out the door? I want to make one but haven't dropped the coin on one yet. Maybe I will get one for labor day weekend.


----------



## DV1

My experiments with the cheapo vertical, big box store smoker are over. I know I like it enough to get more serious, so I upgraded. 

Found a MES 30 digital on clearance and scooped it up. Had read some things about the AMNPS improving the performance of the MES so I got one of those too. Also read about doing a mailbox modification to improve the MES with the AMNPS, so...

Had an old mini fridge lying around that quit working a few years ago and I never got around to throwing it our. Glad I didn't, I works perfect as a stand/cabinet for the MES. I just put some cheap shelving brackets on it to mount the box. 



The mailbox was on the street, and pretty beat up. My wife wanted a new one so she got that and I got a smoke box. Just painted it up a little, took a damper off an old charcoal grill, used a dremel tool to cut some vents in the door and mounted the wheel. 



Used a few aluminum elbows and dryer vent to run from the mailbox to the smoker. I just cut the elbow to fit right in the chip loader hole. Fit perfect.



I left all the guts in the smoker, I have seen where some people took them out. I'll try it like this first and see how that works.



The fridge makes a great stand with storage and the smoker has the same footprint so it fits perfectly on top. I also added an elbow and extension to the exhaust vent because I had heard that the new MES, with the vent on the side, has problems with proper venting if it's a little breezy. This should fix that.





Just in time for football and deer season, can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Rathbuck

skinner2 said:


> If you don't mind me asking what did that brisket run you out the door? I want to make one but haven't dropped the coin on one yet. Maybe I will get one for labor day weekend.


Bought it from a local place that's a higher end meat market - $93 for a 13# untrimmed brisket. Last Thanksgiving I paid ~$65 from the same place for the same size.

Another local place quoted me $130 last November...I'm afraid to call them now!!!! LOL


----------



## mhedlund

12-Ringer said:


> Any info about the recipe and process for the trout?
> 
> Joe


I just cover the fillets with about 50/50 salt and brown sugar for at least 12 hours in the refrigerator. Then rinse off and into the smoker. I'm very new to this but these were in about 8 hours at 175F.

It ended up being 30 hours in the refrigerator because I slacked off and went to a3D shoot. That meant getting up every couple hours until 2am when I finally figured they were done. 

Not sure it's correct but it seems to work. 

I enjoy it. My daughter's even seem to enjoy helping to vacuum pack it after. 

Now I need to work on them liking to eat it more...

Thanks


----------



## pbuck

Nice clean looking set up DV1!!! Should do the trick.


----------



## EXsystem

Newbe here. 
So I think I am going to purchase me a smoker. The food on this thread looks awesome. I have been looking around and I see some models with the glass fronts. I plan on leaving outside more than not. What do you think glass or no glass display?


----------



## 12-Ringer

No glass..gets coated after first few smokes and can't see through it after that anyway. Save the extra cash for the accessories (injectors, thermometers, etc...)

Joe


----------



## pablito2510

12-ringer said:


> no glass..gets coated after first few smokes and can't see through it after that anyway. Save the extra cash for the accessories (injectors, thermometers, etc...)
> 
> joe


x 2!!


----------



## EXsystem

12-Ringer said:


> No glass..gets coated after first few smokes and can't see through it after that anyway. Save the extra cash for the accessories (injectors, thermometers, etc...)
> 
> Joe


That's what I was thinking. I was looking at the wattage on some of these and it looks like I can run these off my solar set up! As far as "smoke" can you actuall see smoke leaving the smoker on the electric versions?


----------



## JHENS87

Got a pork shoulder thawed out in the fridge waiting on tomorrow. Gonna smoke it for my kids 2nd birthday, perfect excuse right? Anyway. What wood has everyone been using? Ive got Alder, Apple, Hickory, Maple, Mesquite and maybe some cherry still around.

Need to think of a rub or something to put on it. last time I experimented and forgot to write anything down


----------



## reylamb

JHENS87 said:


> Got a pork shoulder thawed out in the fridge waiting on tomorrow. Gonna smoke it for my kids 2nd birthday, perfect excuse right? Anyway. What wood has everyone been using? Ive got Alder, Apple, Hickory, Maple, Mesquite and maybe some cherry still around.
> 
> Need to think of a rub or something to put on it. last time I experimented and forgot to write anything down


For me personally, when it comes to pork I prefer hickory....

The rest of the family though...not so much on the hickory, they say it is too strong.

My family prefers cherry or pecan on pork.


----------



## pablito2510

JHENS87 said:


> Got a pork shoulder thawed out in the fridge waiting on tomorrow. Gonna smoke it for my kids 2nd birthday, perfect excuse right? Anyway. What wood has everyone been using? Ive got Alder, Apple, Hickory, Maple, Mesquite and maybe some cherry still around.
> 
> Need to think of a rub or something to put on it. last time I experimented and forgot to write anything down


I start with a little mesquite than throw on some apple.

Experimenting is the best part. I usually slather it up with honey mustard. Than a combo of brown sugar, black and white pepper, onion powder, garlic powder, sweet Hungarian paprika chili powder, a little salt and cayenne. I never write it down, just slap it on and let it sit overnight. 

Lately I've been a big fan of sopping while it's on have been getting great results with it.


----------



## JHENS87

reylamb said:


> For me personally, when it comes to pork I prefer hickory....
> 
> The rest of the family though...not so much on the hickory, they say it is too strong.
> 
> My family prefers cherry or pecan on pork.


I normally have a good supply of cherry for when I smoke turkey, but it seems I'm near out. Meant to grab some pecan when I was at cabelas but I forgot


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Tonight's ingredients. Stay tuned....


----------



## 12-Ringer

EXsystem said:


> That's what I was thinking. I was looking at the wattage on some of these and it looks like I can run these off my solar set up! As far as "smoke" can you actuall see smoke leaving the smoker on the electric versions?


Absolutely, even at very low temps you will see the smoke leaving out the vent. A quick word of caution, the solar sets really won't work, the drain is too great. Trust me, been there done that even with an industrial panel. A good friend owns his own panel business, primarily business and residential work. He put one together for me that he thought could handle the draw. Didn't work, even at very low temps, couldn't get any significant duration before the temps would start dropping. I don't know much about the panels, designs, etc...but my buddy does and he said it would be worth the effort.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

JHENS87 said:


> Got a pork shoulder thawed out in the fridge waiting on tomorrow. Gonna smoke it for my kids 2nd birthday, perfect excuse right? Anyway. What wood has everyone been using? Ive got Alder, Apple, Hickory, Maple, Mesquite and maybe some cherry still around.
> 
> Need to think of a rub or something to put on it. last time I experimented and forgot to write anything down



Pork and apple go together like bread and butter....hard to substitute. If you are adding little "kick" to the rub a 75-25 mix of apple and mesquite is a great compliment.

Good luck!
Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Tonight's ingredients. Stay tuned....



Wrights bacon...mmmmmmm...good stuff. I have had some issues getting it to crisp because it so thick, but nothing a few minutes in a pan or on the grill doesn't cure:wink:

Good luck!

Joe


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

I'm doing this one in the oven. If it turns out ok, next one will be on the smoker. More pics in about 3 hours. Mmmmm. Bacon pie!


----------



## pbuck

Dang it!! We need a "like" button!! ^^^


----------



## 12-Ringer

NoDeerInIowa said:


> I'm doing this one in the oven. If it turns out ok, next one will be on the smoker. More pics in about 3 hours. Mmmmm. Bacon pie!


What the heck is in there....

Joe


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Potatoes, onion, mushrooms, cheese.,


----------



## 12-Ringer

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Potatoes, onion, mushrooms, cheese.,


Nice...can't wait to see the results.

Joe


----------



## JHENS87

12-Ringer said:


> Pork and apple go together like bread and butter....hard to substitute. If you are adding little "kick" to the rub a 75-25 mix of apple and mesquite is a great compliment.
> 
> Good luck!
> Joe


cool. with the bradley it kinda sucks to buy wood for, but its paid for lol. Havent decided what all I will use as a rub. figure something out and toss it on there. im out of my favorite seasonings


----------



## NoDeerInIowa




----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Wow. The only way this could be better would be to substitute a layer of potatoes for chorizo and eggs.


----------



## pablito2510

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Wow. The only way this could be better would be to substitute a layer of potatoes for chorizo and eggs.


Good gracious that looks good. Was thinking about that with some scrambled eggs in a tortilla.


----------



## pbuck

Looks freakin delicious, Jim. No more restaurants. I want home cookin next time I stop by. I'll bring beer.


----------



## JHENS87

looks good, minus the onions and mushrooms. substitute with more pork


----------



## f7 666

OMG that is unreal!


----------



## Ishi Spirit

^^^^^ dang that looks amazingly good!! You just gave me a idea for this weekend. Shoot I gave to judge in a BBQ contest this weekend. I'll Try it Labor Day weekend.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

pbuck said:


> Looks freakin delicious, Jim. No more restaurants. I want home cookin next time I stop by. I'll bring beer.


I offered last time. You're SOL.


----------



## JHENS87

Where's everyone ordering Hi Temp Cheese from? I normally do it from Ferrari and son's but their website is being a pain tonight. Butcher & Packer's website when I click checkout it tells me its an unsafe website so thats outta luck too lol


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

jhens87 said:


> where's everyone ordering hi temp cheese from? I normally do it from ferrari and son's but their website is being a pain tonight. Butcher & packer's website when i click checkout it tells me its an unsafe website so thats outta luck too lol


http://www.lemproducts.com/category/high-temp-cheese


----------



## 12-Ringer

NoDeerInIowa said:


> http://www.lemproducts.com/category/high-temp-cheese


X2

Joe


----------



## TAIL_CHASER

JHENS87 said:


> Where's everyone ordering Hi Temp Cheese from? I normally do it from Ferrari and son's but their website is being a pain tonight. Butcher & Packer's website when I click checkout it tells me its an unsafe website so thats outta luck too lol


I get it from local butcher shop. 5 lbs for $25


----------



## pablito2510

TAIL_CHASER said:


> I get it from local butcher shop. 5 lbs for $25


That's not a bad price! !


----------



## TAIL_CHASER

pablito2510 said:


> That's not a bad price! !


What you guys pay. Just wondering. I've never ordered. BTW... Guys if you have a local grocery store that makes their own brawts with cheddar. Just ask the man behind the glass for some Hi temp cheese. Most will sell whatever you want. I do alot of processing. So I go this route.


----------



## pablito2510

TAIL_CHASER said:


> What you guys pay. Just wondering. I've never ordered. BTW... Guys if you have a local grocery store that makes their own brawts with cheddar. Just ask the man behind the glass for some Hi temp cheese. Most will sell whatever you want. I do alot of processing. So I go this route.


Definitely not 5 dollars a pound. Will have to go check out my butcher. That's a great idea.


----------



## TAIL_CHASER

NoDeerInIowa said:


> http://www.lemproducts.com/category/high-temp-cheese


Now I see what some are paying... Screw that. I do way to much processing to go that route.


----------



## 12-Ringer

It is pricey, but oh so worth it....I have asked at the few shops I frequent and haven't been as lucky as you TailChaser...

Joe


----------



## TAIL_CHASER

12-Ringer said:


> It is pricey, but oh so worth it....I have asked at the few shops I frequent and haven't been as lucky as you TailChaser...
> 
> Joe


That kinda surprised me. Maybe it's because I've known them for years. And I do live in the country where a lot of good folks live. I can see it maybe and issue closer to bigger towns or cities.


----------



## TAIL_CHASER

Mine will also sell me bulk spices and rubs. I guess I don't realize how lucky I may be.. You got me thinking on that Joe. Lol


----------



## pablito2510

TAIL_CHASER said:


> Mine will also sell me bulk spices and rubs. I guess I don't realize how lucky I may be.. You got me thinking on that Joe. Lol


Better buy your butcher a bottle every Christmas lol.


----------



## TAIL_CHASER

pablito2510 said:


> Better buy your butcher a bottle every Christmas lol.


No... But I do give him my summer sausage sticks and jerky. Thought about giving him some of my Cajun brawts or jalapeño cheddar ones. But figured he has plenty of them. Maybe I will throw in some of my buidin this year.


----------



## pbuck

You guys with a real butcher shops are dam lucky. I got nuttin local. I can get a few things cut at the grocery like steaks and pork shoulders but that's about it. Nearest place to get good fresh meat is over an hour away. Sucks.


----------



## JHENS87

Cheapest ive seen the cheese online is $7 a pound. which isnt horrid. I'll have to see if any local shops will sell me some. they give me real weird looks when asking for pork bellys so who knows


----------



## pbuck

Sorry I'm a little late on this but Thermoworks is having a site wide sale 15% off everything. Pretty good price on a thermapen and other stuff if you happen to be thinking about one. I Use mine A LOT. 

http://www.thermoworks.com/products/thermapen/


----------



## 12-Ringer

TAIL_CHASER said:


> Mine will also sell me bulk spices and rubs. I guess I don't realize how lucky I may be.. You got me thinking on that Joe. Lol


I can see it now Tail Chaser Smoker Stuff Inc.....:wink:

Joe


----------



## TAIL_CHASER

12-Ringer said:


> I can see it now Tail Chaser Smoker Stuff Inc.....:wink:
> 
> Joe


Smoker Stuff Inc?? Not sure what that is Joe. Can you post a link to it.


----------



## JHENS87

Got a late start. Meant to have it going by 7am, didn't get it on til 1030


----------



## mhedlund

JHENS87 said:


> Need to think of a rub or something to put on it. last time I experimented and forgot to write anything down


I have been thinking I need a smoker journal. Too many things to remember!


----------



## JHENS87

Ruined another cheap meat thermometer. I should invest in a nice one. This one lasted 8 months


----------



## 12-Ringer

JHENS87 said:


> Ruined another cheap meat thermometer. I should invest in a nice one. This one lasted 8 months


My Ivation is running great and it gets a workout as we use it even in the oven and on the grill now...changed the way we cook. Nice gettign a burger off the grill that isn't sliced up to check for "doneness"...

Joe


----------



## adr1601

This thread is really making it hard to stick to my diet and away from the smoker.

So many recipes to try and not enough time.


----------



## JHENS87

had to go out to dinner for kids bday. left smoker on. sometime in the 2-2.5hr we were gone it decided to shut itself off. came back and meat was down to 155 and smoker was under 100. meat didnt quite turn out how i wanted after that mishap


----------



## jager69

Because of this thread I bought a MES 30 and almost every smoke it turns off on me a couple times. It is very frustrating as I have only used it about 7 times, and drove over an hour away to buy it at Cabelas because of gift cards I had. Seems like after I unplug it and plug it back in it will keep running, not always though.


----------



## 12-Ringer

jager69 said:


> Because of this thread I bought a MES 30 and almost every smoke it turns off on me a couple times. It is very frustrating as I have only used it about 7 times, and drove over an hour away to buy it at Cabelas because of gift cards I had. Seems like after I unplug it and plug it back in it will keep running, not always though.


Is it the smoker itself or is it tripping a circuit in your house?

Joe


----------



## jager69

It is the smoker that is shutting off. It isn't tripping the breakers


----------



## zmax hunter

Need opinions or methods.

I am planning to smoke a couple pork butts for a family reunion, wanting to have it done on a thurs. evening, say about 6p, so i can let it rest at least 2 to 3 hrs before i pull it. 

Then i guess i plan to refrigerate it over night, friday it will get about a 3.5hr ride in the truck, and probably wont get eaten until sat. for lunch.

How do i keep it fresh, moist, and options to reheat it sat. morning?? Thanks for any help!


I was also thinking about the smoked potatoes, think they would be good reheated 42hrs later??


----------



## zmax hunter

Seriously, this thread should be a STICKY!! lol


----------



## lovetohunt93

Smoked up an 8# butt for dinner tonight.
Coated in mustard and a rub at about 9:00pm Friday.
Started up the 22.5" Weber Smokey Mountain at 10:30pm and had the temp holding like a rock by 11:30pm at 225* with some beautiful thin blue smoke coming out of it. 
Then I put the butt on...
At 3:00am this morning it was at 147* and the smoker temp was still holding at 225* (I only have a single probe thermometer so I have to walk outside to check smoker temp).
I went back to bed and woke up at 8:30am and the butt was at 151* 
It hit a stall that lasted forever, but after 16.5 hours the IT did end up hitting 201* at 4:00pm today. 
The only time I opened the lid was at 2:00pm to through some poppers on.
Best pulled pork I ever had.


----------



## nicko

Any low temp smoking you do always seems to result in an internal-temp-"standstill" with temperature that just stagnate and don't want to budge. When this happens, I bump my cooking temp up a bit to get past that hump.


----------



## smokin x's

pablito2510 said:


> I bet the sharpness of goat cheese would be amazing on it. I knows it's great on a smoky burger. Why not corn.


There's a farm local to me that does a dill and garlic chevre and it is crazy good on smoked corn.
I leave the husk on and soak it in water for an hr or so before I put it on the smoker. I usually just pull it out of the water and let it drip dry for a couple minutes then throw it on for the last 45 mins to an hr that my ribs, chicken, butts, or loins are on. 
Husk comes off way cleaner than shucking raw corn this way and it stays super moist with a light smoke.
Spread the dill and garlic chevre on with some fresh cracked black pepper and thank me later :wink:


----------



## 12-Ringer

zmax hunter said:


> Need opinions or methods.
> 
> I am planning to smoke a couple pork butts for a family reunion, wanting to have it done on a thurs. evening, say about 6p, so i can let it rest at least 2 to 3 hrs before i pull it.
> 
> Then i guess i plan to refrigerate it over night, friday it will get about a 3.5hr ride in the truck, and probably wont get eaten until sat. for lunch.
> 
> How do i keep it fresh, moist, and options to reheat it sat. morning?? Thanks for any help!
> 
> 
> I was also thinking about the smoked potatoes, think they would be good reheated 42hrs later??


Maintaining the moisture over that period can be tough but here is what I have done in similar situations and folks raved.

One the pork is pulled put it in an aluminum pan that can found right into the oven or on a grill. Once in the pan put a thin layer of brown sugar over all of the meat and take one stick of butter, cut into 1/4" chunks and place them across the pulled pork on top of the butter. Seal the top wit foil and refeigerate. Once you get to you location put the entire pan in the oven (300 degrees for 30-minutes) usually does it. Open the foil and toss the pork. At this time I will also add 1/2 cup of room temp apple juice and 1/4 apple cider vinegar. I usually bring the juice/vinegar Mix with me in a travwl mug or something.

Folks really like this pull. If it gets a little too sweet for your taste, a couple tablespoons of your favorite BBQ sauce or spice tossed in will do the trick. I use to use the sauce, but so many complimented without I stopped.

Potatoes are just fine reheated. Nothing to worry about there.

Good luck and let us know how things turn out.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

jager69 said:


> It is the smoker that is shutting off. It isn't tripping the breakers


You might have a bad element...

Joe


----------



## zmax hunter

Thank you!


----------



## tackscall

I won a Cajun injector electric, which is the MES. It lasted three cooks and now won't turn on. The searches I did say the element goes on these frequently. I couldn't get any answers from either company. I bought an element at cabelas Yesterday that I am going to retrofit into it

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Smoker-Electric-Converter/734414.uts


----------



## 12-Ringer

tackscall said:


> I won a Cajun injector electric, which is the MES. It lasted three cooks and now won't turn on. The searches I did say the element goes on these frequently. I couldn't get any answers from either company. I bought an element at cabelas Yesterday that I am going to retrofit into it
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Smoker-Electric-Converter/734414.uts


Good luck....keep everyone posted. Does that have a temp regulator on it?

Joe


----------



## Eddie12

Smoked my first turkey last weekend and it turned out pretty darn good and moist. Injected it with butter, apple juice, garlic powder, onion powder, season salt, and pepper. Rubbed it down with some vegetable oil, used hickory chips and apple juice in the pan and smoked for 8 hours on 225.


----------



## ksgobbler

Wife wanted pulled pork today so I told her to pick up the meat. Usually use boston butt but she got a shoulder roast. Never cooked one before so I am punting. Its rubbed down and on the smoker as we speak. I am starting it about 300 till noon then I will drop it back to 225 until its time to pull it off this evening.


----------



## tackscall

12-Ringer said:


> Good luck....keep everyone posted. Does that have a temp regulator on it?
> 
> Joe


It doesn't unfortunately, so I'm thinking the size of the box will determine where it stays


----------



## 12-Ringer

That turkey looks good...

Joe


----------



## Billy H

Heads up to the guys from southeast Pa. If you like smoking than I know you like hot peppers. The Chile pepper festival is coming up in two weeks in Bowers Pa. (Topton, Mertztown area) Check it out. We go every year and get some great stuff for general use as well as on the smoker. Link.

http://www.pepperfestival.com/Welcome.html


----------



## electricg2

Hey could we start a new section(cooking) with 3 sub categories (smoker, grill, and fried) with just recipes and pics? So I don't have to read through 70 pages of comments for the awesome food!!! Ha


----------



## scarn150

Ringer, have you ever done a hog neck?? My buddy has one and I said I'd see if I can find out what others do with them. Seems like pulling it is the only thing they are good for??


----------



## 12-Ringer

scarn150 said:


> Ringer, have you ever done a hog neck?? My buddy has one and I said I'd see if I can find out what others do with them. Seems like pulling it is the only thing they are good for??


Yes, only once and your right makes a good pull. Follow any of the same recipes for a butt or shoulder and you will be fine. Just curious is the bone in or out?

Joe


----------



## JHENS87

electricg2 said:


> Hey could we start a new section(cooking) with 3 sub categories (smoker, grill, and fried) with just recipes and pics? So I don't have to read through 70 pages of comments for the awesome food!!! Ha


We have a wild game cooking section. just nobody uses it since this thread was started lol


----------



## 12-Ringer

JHENS87 said:


> We have a wild game cooking section. just nobody uses it since this thread was started lol


If we moved this thread it would likely die too...I can't believe how many have gone out an purchased smokers and contributed to this thread, who would have guessed it. This is my favorite time of the year, with Sunday football, hunting etc...just got some of my venison sliced. Was my last two roasts and decided to get them sliced down (Phildadlephia Cheesesteak Style)...however, I am working on a bacon, venison wrap for cheese filled jalepenos....going to be a rough week at work, might have to wait for the weekend...

Joe


----------



## tackscall

12-Ringer said:


> If we moved this thread it would likely die too...I can't believe how many have gone out an purchased smokers and contributed to this thread, who would have guessed it. This is my favorite time of the year, with Sunday football, hunting etc...just got some of my venison sliced. Was my last two roasts and decided to get them sliced down (Phildadlephia Cheesesteak Style)...however, I am working on a bacon, venison wrap for cheese filled jalepenos....going to be a rough week at work, might have to wait for the weekend...
> 
> Joe


I just thawed out my last roast, trying to decide what to do with it


----------



## Outback Man

Bought a Rec Tec about a week and a half ago and have already done several things. Next three things in no specific order are venison jerky, bacon wrapped venison backstrap, and brisket. Will have to look back thru this thread for other ideas.


----------



## zmax hunter

Huh, i thought a pork shoulder is the boston butt, lol pretty sure one and the same, usually cut with the upper and lower section. I get mine at sams, both sections in the same pkg.


----------



## scarn150

12-Ringer said:


> Yes, only once and your right makes a good pull. Follow any of the same recipes for a butt or shoulder and you will be fine. Just curious is the bone in or out?
> 
> Joe


Bone is still in. I'll just run it thru the same process as a shoulder and shouldn't have any problems (I hope :smile: )


----------



## 12-Ringer

scarn150 said:


> Bone is still in. I'll just run it thru the same process as a shoulder and shouldn't have any problems (I hope :smile: )


Same process, you'll be fine. Get it up to 200 and let it rest, you will be able to lift that neck bone right out of the meat....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

zmax hunter said:


> Huh, i thought a pork shoulder is the boston butt, lol pretty sure one and the same, usually cut with the upper and lower section. I get mine at sams, both sections in the same pkg.


Yeah, the butt and upper shoulder are the same cut, sometimes stores will have them side-by-side and labeled differently (not sure why). The picnic roast is another good cut along with the neck and the leg (ham) for a pull and sometimes you can get them cheaper. Here is a very basic diagram, but serves as an easy to remember guide.



This pic comes from the AmazingRibs site, which has A LOT of great info.....
http://amazingribs.com/recipes/porknography/pork_cuts.html

Joe


----------



## setters45

My last batch of ribs about halfway through... I make all my own rubs and sauces.. I only use dry rubs on my ribs with apple cider vinegar as my spray to keep things moist...


----------



## 12-Ringer

setters45 said:


> View attachment 2787809
> 
> 
> My last batch of ribs about halfway through... I make all my own rubs and sauces.. I only use dry rubs on my ribs with apple cider vinegar as my spray to keep things moist...


WOW....they look good!!

Joe


----------



## tackscall

Well it's in there after some finagling, we will see how it goes this weekend


----------



## nicko

With the Labor Day weekend coming, my wife wants to have people over so I'm thinking about doing a Boston Butt. I love the long slow smokes.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Any Chester County PA folks ever hit up the Why Not Farm Store? Going to take a ride over this week, heard some great things about their cuts.

Joe


----------



## nicko

Alright, I've got about 5 or more venison roasts in my freezer so I'm giving one another shot. I trimmed as much as the silver skin and connective tissue as I could off the outside of the roast and gave it a sprinkling of salt, pepper, and then coated it down with brown sugar. I've got the BGE temp holding at 170ish and put a water pan inside with 2 cans of Coke. I'm going to keep temp as low as possible and see how this one turns. But this cut definitely looks to have more meat than other roasts I've cooked so I'm hopeful this one turns out better.


----------



## tackscall

Last night for the first time ever I took a roast and cut it into steaks and grilled them. They were fantastic. All these years I've slow cooked my roasts, no more! All I did was olive oil and Montreal steak seasoning, around three minutes a side over blazing hot charcoal. I cut them around 1" thick


----------



## nicko

OK. Had the roast on the BGE for three hours and pulled it when the IT of the roast reached 149 degrees. I started it at 10:30 am with a cooking temperature of 170 degrees. Max cooking temperature inside the egg at 1:30pm was 200 so it was a nice low and slow smoke. 

I foiled it and let it sit for a bit before slicing it up and it came out great. I trimmed as much as the silver skin off as I could before putting it on the egg and it made a big difference. For dinner, I decided to cut it all up into small slices and thew it in the crockpot with a packet of Au Jus sauce and some minced onions. After heating up, it's going on some fresh round rolls with american cheese and horseradish sauce. Very tender and smells great.


----------



## John Doe

I've been meaning to post on this thread for a while. 

1st off - thanks to everyone who has posted on this thread. It encouraged me to go out and get a new pellet grill (I know, not as fancy as some of you die-hard smokers, but it is working great for me). And the info that is contained within this thread is awesome!

2nd - I wanted to share some pics from this weekend (that awesome Backstrap recipe that was posted on AT a while back) and a fatty from a month or so ago. 
Thanks everyone!







John


----------



## nicko

Looks delicious John. Don't worry about fancy......taste is all that matters.


----------



## pbuck

It's got a bottle opener! ^^^^^ 

That's fancier than what I have.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> It's got a bottle opener! ^^^^^
> 
> That's fancier than what I have.


LOL....I was thinking the same thing....

Congrats on the purchase John and welcome to the addiction

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> OK. Had the roast on the BGE for three hours and pulled it when the IT of the roast reached 149 degrees. I started it at 10:30 am with a cooking temperature of 170 degrees. Max cooking temperature inside the egg at 1:30pm was 200 so it was a nice low and slow smoke.
> 
> I foiled it and let it sit for a bit before slicing it up and it came out great. I trimmed as much as the silver skin off as I could before putting it on the egg and it made a big difference. For dinner, I decided to cut it all up into small slices and thew it in the crockpot with a packet of Au Jus sauce and some minced onions. After heating up, it's going on some fresh round rolls with american cheese and horseradish sauce. Very tender and smells great.


Sounds great Nick, glad everything turned out!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Thought I'd share for the guys who are local to northern chester county....I did go and check out the Why Not Farm Store located on 401 about 1/2 mile west of the 401/100 intersection.

They specialize in farm raised Texas longhorn, Scottish highland, and Belted Galloway cattle that are all hormone/antibiotic free, grass fed cattle. The store is very quaint and on the honor system. You walk in all available cuts are in the freezers, you take what you want, write it in the book and leave the money in a can. Prices are not extraordinary (or at least I didn't think so)...I did get a small TLH brisket that was $26.50 not sure how much it weighed. The cuts are all frozen, so it went in the fridge when I got home, probably be totally thawed tomorrow. I also grabbed a bag of beef jerky that was outstanding and I am a bit of jerky snob. Been ordering mine from the Mound City Butcher Block in KS since 2011 as I couldn't find anything better, but that might change now. I did provide a link below, I am not sure that the price list is totally accurate as it seemed to me the available cuts were priced lower than the price list would indicate. Another nice concept, if you want something special/particular...you can call ahead and they will prepare. There is a special freezer in the store labeled custom customers and your cut will be in that freezer labeled with your name. I will admit it was a bit of a refreshing approach as compared to the hectic pace at the butcher shop and the lines at the grocery/super markets...Additionally, they had special cuts available (water buffalo caught my eye).

http://www.whynotfarm.com/Home_Page.html

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

If you are in PA - here are a couple things to do.....

http://www.marketsatshrewsbury.com/events.htm
https://www.facebook.com/coalcrackersmokeandstokebbq
http://www.keystoneinternational.state.pa.us/page/barbequecontest.aspx


You can got to the bottom of the page available at the link below and find events in your state....I'm sure ALL are not listed, but these can be great places to learn and make some contacts. The Chester County Blues Barbecue festival was AWESOME - met some great folks, had s some AWESOME food, listened to AMAZING music and best of all picked up a lot of great tips and even some contacts for rubs/spices. etc...

http://www.cookingclassesdirectory.com/2014-2015-bbq-festivals-in-pennsylvania/

Any big plans for the Holiday weekend?

Joe


----------



## pbuck

Working 8 afternoons in a row starting tomorrow. No cooking for me. [emoji37] I'll just have to drool on my phone while lookin at everyone else's cookin. [emoji2]


----------



## tackscall

tackscall said:


> I won a Cajun injector electric, which is the MES. It lasted three cooks and now won't turn on. The searches I did say the element goes on these frequently. I couldn't get any answers from either company. I bought an element at cabelas Yesterday that I am going to retrofit into it
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Smoker-Electric-Converter/734414.uts


The good news is the thermometer on the control panel still works, the bad news is it's running up around 285 and I can control it. I've put ice in the water tray a couple times to bring it down but need to figure something else out


----------



## hockeyman474

Pulled out some turkey drumsticks to smoke this weekend. Going to let them sit for 24 hours in worchestershire and Not Your Fathers Rootbeer, rub, wrap in bacon and then smoke for 2.5 hours at 275.


----------



## bambikiller

Baby backs are on the smoker , one of my favorite things to smoke


----------



## Victory357

Making 27 lbs of pulled pork for a neighborhood pool party saturday, pics to come.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

^^^ same here going to smoke four pork butts starting at 3:00 am. We are stocking up for the winter. Pics on Friday it will be fun. I but honey on them then the spices I learned that on this thread. These won't get wrapped in foil until they are done this will be a first for me.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Here is my version of jalapeño venison wrapped bacon BBQ on the charcoal Weber. Thanks for the idea it tasted wonderful.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Man....sounds like it is going to be a great weekend...looking forward to the updates.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Ishi Spirit said:


> Here is my version of jalapeño venison wrapped bacon BBQ on the charcoal Weber. Thanks for the idea it tasted wonderful.


Looks great!!!!

Joe


----------



## lovetohunt93

I thought you guys might like this...
My brother and I did some "investing"
The two bigger black ones will get bread, the other three wont be so lucky...
Cant wait to smoke a shoulder from one of these.


----------



## tackscall

This little beauty is rubbed and rested, going in at 10:30


----------



## pablito2510

tackscall said:


> Last night for the first time ever I took a roast and cut it into steaks and grilled them. They were fantastic. All these years I've slow cooked my roasts, no more! All I did was olive oil and Montreal steak seasoning, around three minutes a side over blazing hot charcoal. I cut them around 1" thick


Try Montana Steak seasoning. Once you have it you'll never go to Montreal again lol.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

The pork butts where put on at 3:00 AM. This is my first time that they won't be wrapped in foil till they are done.


----------



## San Pedro

take pride in what you do...just like this guy: 
http://abc7chicago.com/news/man-saves-family-slab-of-ribs-in-apt-fire/969393/


----------



## tackscall

That guy is a double hero


----------



## nicko

I think I'm going to do a Boston Butt for Sunday. What is the most drop-dead wow-the-crowd pulled pork recipe you guys would recommend?


----------



## lovetohunt93

nicko said:


> I think I'm going to do a Boston Butt for Sunday. What is the most drop-dead wow-the-crowd pulled pork recipe you guys would recommend?


Well I have not done to many butts. However the best one I have had was covered in mustard and coated with a ton of rub. And of course, IT was at 201 when I took it off to let it rest for one hour. I'm sure other folks will have more creative ideas. Lol


----------



## ruffme

nicko said:


> I think I'm going to do a Boston Butt for Sunday. What is the most drop-dead wow-the-crowd pulled pork recipe you guys would recommend?


Cover it with mustard so the rub of your choice sticks and the oils help with oil soluble flavors getting on the meat.
My last run was Famous Daves pork rub and then I sprinkled a creole seasoning salt over that.
Went into the smoker with oak for 10 hours, wrapped it in foil at 175 and finished it off in the oven to 200; another 3 hours.
Then and here is where you make or break your butts! It has to rest and the longer the better!

I took the two out of the oven wrapped, wrapped them in towels and put them in a cooler for 6 hours. They cooled to 155 and I pulled them and ate them that afternoon.

People are still talking about it! Several people said best sandwich they EVER ate!!

Trust me smokin' brothers, its the rest that will make or break your meat!


----------



## pbuck

I dry brined my last one and it turned out to be the best butt I've done so far. Don't know if that had anything to do with it but it was the first time I tried it. Sprinkled it with decent amount of coarse kosher salt the evening before and just stuck it in the fridge uncovered over night. I didn't put any rub on until about an hour before she went in and I didn't add salt to my rub mix. I will be trying it again for sure. 

As always very interesting reading on www.amazing ribs.com

http://amazingribs.com/recipes/rubs_pastes_marinades_and_brines/dry_brining.html

Definitely a good read about rubs and such. This is how I did it. 

http://amazingribs.com/recipes/rubs_pastes_marinades_and_brines/the_science_of_rubs.html


----------



## pablito2510

Bass Pro ad, Not a bad price.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Took the butts off 14 hrs later. Not wrapping them went very well. The taste was amazing plus the bark was what I'm after. I always lost the bark when I wrapped them. We put 14 quart bags in the freezer for the winter. I will do a pork loin next week and that will be about it for the year with bow season and winter coming. Everyone have a great Labor Day weekend smoking food.


----------



## pablito2510

Ishi Spirit said:


> Took the butts off 14 hrs later. Not wrapping them went very well. The taste was amazing plus the bark was what I'm after. I always lost the bark when I wrapped them. We put 14 quart bags in the freezer for the winter. I will do a pork loin next week and that will be about it for the year with bow season and winter coming. Everyone have a great Labor Day weekend smoking food.


Those look darn good. I love the bark it's my favorite part.


----------



## tackscall

pablito2510 said:


> Bass Pro ad, Not a bad price.


Mine is a master built, the element went after three uses. I googled it and found tons of reviews saying the same thing


----------



## tackscall

nicko said:


> I think I'm going to do a Boston Butt for Sunday. What is the most drop-dead wow-the-crowd pulled pork recipe you guys would recommend?


I cover with mustard, rub with sea salt and brown sugar and wrap it and leave it overnight. Smoke the next day. Turns out great the bark is amazing


----------



## nicko

Thanks for the suggestions guys. Any specific type of mustard to use?


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Thanks for the suggestions guys. Any specific type of mustard to use?


I used spicy brown....


The BEST pull I've ever done...I used honey as the binder instead of mustard. Rubbed with Open seasons Moutain man Bourbon Rub and sprinkled some Tony C's. Apple juice in the pan...apple wood and straight to n IT of 200. 

Out of the smoke, rub some brown sugar on the bark, top with stick or 1/2 stick of butter depending on size of butt. Wrap in heavy duty foil rest for as long as you can resist (longer the better). Add a little apple juice if you have to let it sit after it has been pulled.

This is now my go to and heavily requested by family and friends. So good no-one even sauces it when they make their sandwiches.[emoji106] 

Joe


----------



## DV1

So I finally got to try my MES mod out this week. Bought some chicken leg quarters to do a test run, didn't want to ruin anything more expensive. I filled the AMNPS just past the first row, lit it with the torch, used a hair dryer to get it nice and hot then let them go for 4 hours. Chicken came out great and the AMNPS burned just about the entire first row. I did find out the MES thermometer is off quite a bit from my Thermopop, and my Ivation. 

Yesterday morning I got a 9 lbs shoulder, trimmed off the fat cap, injected it with a mixture of apple juice, cider vinegar and roasted garlic, rubbed it down with a home made rub and set it in the fridge until 10:30 pm. Took it out, filled the AMNPS up with a mixture of oak and hickory, put it in the MES and turned it on to get up to temp and prepare the pellets for smoking. At 11:30, I took it out, put the shoulder in, lit the AMNPS the same way, got a nice cherry going and put it in the mail box. I figured it would go until about 12 noon today. The temp on the Ivation said it was only about 203 in the smoker but the MES registered 235, so I bumped it up a little and went to bed. Checked it at 6am when I got up, internal at 167, smoker at 230 but no smoke. AMNPS was almost completely out but had burned exactly half way through so it couldn't have been out long. Re-lit it and am sitting on the back deck with a cup of coffee and the sweet smell of smoke in the air now. Got that nice, thin blue smoke going.


----------



## Victory357

27 lbs of pulled pork on the Weber smoker for neighborhood labor day pool party


----------



## DV1

Pulled it off at 12:30 at 203 IT. It's still resting now. Will shred it at 3:30 pm for company at 4pm. Pulled pork with onion rings, southern slaw, baked mac and cheese with bacon and sweet tea.


----------



## pablito2510

DV1 said:


> Pulled it off at 12:30 at 203 IT. It's still resting now. Will shred it at 3:30 pm for company at 4pm. Pulled pork with onion rings, southern slaw, baked mac and cheese with bacon and sweet tea.


Wanna send me some of that bark!?! Looking good!!


----------



## DV1

pablito2510 said:


> Wanna send me some of that bark!?! Looking good!!


Yeah the bark looks good this time. I foiled to get through the stall last time and it wasn't as good. I just slept through the stall this time. Love the MES.


----------



## pablito2510

DV1 said:


> Yeah the bark looks good this time. I foiled to get through the stall last time and it wasn't as good. I just slept through the stall this time. Love the MES.


I've never really foiled. I love my bark too much. I go flirt with the wife or find a good movie and keep my maverick receiver close.


----------



## kspseshooter

Best thread on AT!! At least on this thread there's no haters and bashing!


----------



## DV1

kspseshooter said:


> Best thread on AT!! At least on this thread there's no haters and bashing!


I can fix that...



pablito2510 said:


> I've never really foiled. I love my bark too much. I go flirt with the wife or find a good movie and keep my maverick receiver close.


Foiling is not really smoking, it's cheating and Maverick's suck, Ivation is the best. There, now it sounds like an AT thread. :wink:

Oh, that pulled shoulder was fantastic, by the way. I did the brown sugar and butter rest like 12 ringer does, great choice.


----------



## pablito2510

DV1 said:


> I
> Foiling is not really smoking, it's cheating and Maverick's suck, Ivation is the best. There, now it sounds like an AT thread. :wink:


You suck and so does your food. I'm over this site. I'm going home to my mommy, nothing but mean know it all knuckleheads. [emoji90]


----------



## nicko

Got everything I need to start smoking the pork early tomorrow morning. What is the ideal temperature to smoke at? I know I want to hit an internal temp of 195-200.


----------



## DV1

pablito2510 said:


> You suck and so does your food. I'm over this site. I'm going home to my mommy, nothing but mean know it all knuckleheads. [emoji90]


Well I've been hunting for 3 years now and watching videos for 5 years so I know...wait, can't do that, this thread is too good to even joke about ruining. 

Back to good eats.


----------



## pablito2510

nicko said:


> Got everything I need to start smoking the pork early tomorrow morning. What is the ideal temperature to smoke at? I know I want to hit an internal temp of 195-200.


I keep mine around 225.


----------



## nicko

The cut I bought is 4.25 lbs. My parents are coming down tomorrow and will be arriving at 3pm for an early dinner so I'm thinking I need to get the pork on the BGE by 6am. I already have it slathered down with Guldens spicy brown mustard and coated with McCormick's Applewood rub and covered with plastic wrap in the fridge. I have apple juice for the water pan and will be using mesquite chunks for the smoke. I have applewood chips but I want to use the chunks for a more sustained smoke. The chips burn off too fast. 

If I wanted to keep the bark crispy or bark-like, what is the best way to go about this? It sounds like foiling it will make the bark lose its crisp but I know from everything suggested here that the pork needs to sit after coming off the smoke. I get the impression some guys want to keep the bark because they like it so much and others that foil after the smoke aren't concerned with the bark.


----------



## pbuck

Foil after its done won't hurt. It's when you crutch about 1/2 way through a cook that makes the bark soften up and not form. It won't be real "crispy" but have just a nice firmness that's full of all the good stuff. [emoji7]

220-230 pit. At first I was taking mine out at 195 but the last several I've gone to 200 or 203. Maybe coincidence or just good cuts but they've seemed to be juicier and more tender.


----------



## Outback Man

Did my first brisket ever. Overall it was pretty dang good. The burnt ends were the best. Started off as a 11.87 lb prime pre-trimmed brisket. Prolly took another pound or so off it trimming it more. 13 hrs. and 15 minutes and then a 2 hr rest on the flat but pulled the point off and started the burnt ends after an hour. Front thinner section of flat was a little tougher/drier than I'd hoped but the au jus I made helped that.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

DV1 said:


> Pulled it off at 12:30 at 203 IT. It's still resting now. Will shred it at 3:30 pm for company at 4pm. Pulled pork with onion rings, southern slaw, baked mac and cheese with bacon and sweet tea.


That a good looking piece of meat enjoy!!


----------



## pablito2510

Ishi Spirit said:


> That a good looking piece of meat enjoy!!


That's what she said hehehe. 

Seriously though, that's a great looking smoke ring. Good job.


----------



## nicko

Up at 5:30am to start up the BGE. Pork end roast is on. Back to bed.


----------



## tackscall

I'm getting ready to make pulled pork hash and eggs with the leftovers


----------



## nicko

By 1pm, IT was 170 and since I hope to be able to eat at 4, I decided to cover the meat with foil (not wrapped) and bumped the temperature in the BGE up to 330-350. IT is now at 190. At this rate, it should get to 200 by 3pm and then it can sit for 1 hour before pulling.


----------



## lovetohunt93

I smoked my first brisket this weekend. I was kind of nervous because everything I have read stated that briskets were some sort of complicated meat that was hard to make taste well. 
I simply rubbed it in salt and pepper, put it in the Weber Smokey Mountain at 11:00pm Friday with the temp dialed into 210*. I woke up 4 times through the night to check the temp on the smoker and it was always at 210*.
I put in in a foil pan with a splash of beef broth at 6:30 Saturday morning and covered it. 
At 1:00 in the afternoon the IT hit 201* so I wrapped it in foil and let it rest until we ate dinner at 5:00.
It was one of the most tender pieces of meat I have ever had, when trying to cut it into slices in just sort of crumbled in spots. I was also cutting perpendicular to the grain of the meat though (that's why the cuts are diagonal).
Anyway here is a picture, for those of you nervous to smoke a brisket I would say don't be! It was not any harder to do then anything else IMO. It tasted fantastic!!!


----------



## crankn101

*Smoking taters?*

Getting to throw some ribs and potatoes on the smoker and was wondering what people are using on their potatoes? 

I was thinking Lowrys or some Tony C?


----------



## 12-Ringer

pablito2510 said:


> I keep mine around 225.


Me too....

Joe


----------



## Billy H

Just put a whole backstrap rubbed and wrapped in bacon on the smoker. Also a nice salmon filet is on. Pics later, busy with cooking and consuming adult beverages right now.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> The cut I bought is 4.25 lbs. My parents are coming down tomorrow and will be arriving at 3pm for an early dinner so I'm thinking I need to get the pork on the BGE by 6am. I already have it slathered down with Guldens spicy brown mustard and coated with McCormick's Applewood rub and covered with plastic wrap in the fridge. I have apple juice for the water pan and will be using mesquite chunks for the smoke. I have applewood chips but I want to use the chunks for a more sustained smoke. The chips burn off too fast.
> 
> If I wanted to keep the bark crispy or bark-like, what is the best way to go about this? It sounds like foiling it will make the bark lose its crisp but I know from everything suggested here that the pork needs to sit after coming off the smoke. I get the impression some guys want to keep the bark because they like it so much and others that foil after the smoke aren't concerned with the bark.


Hey bud....it might not be done in time if you wait until 6am....at 220-240 even a small cut like you have might take close to 10-12 hours to hit an it of 200. If it were me....I'd get it on at midnight...even lower the temp a bit if you're worried, say 200 and crank it up to 230 in the am when you wake. Even if it hits an IT of 200 early, you can wrap and rest it for a couple of hours before the fam arrives.

Just wanted to give you a heads up!!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Outback Man said:


> Did my first brisket ever. Overall it was pretty dang good. The burnt ends were the best. Started off as a 11.87 lb prime pre-trimmed brisket. Prolly took another pound or so off it trimming it more. 13 hrs. and 15 minutes and then a 2 hr rest on the flat but pulled the point off and started the burnt ends after an hour. Front thinner section of flat was a little tougher/drier than I'd hoped but the au jus I made helped that.


Wow...that looks great!!!!! Did I read correctly, you pulled the point after an hour?? Or did you only let the point rest an hour? Pretty sure it is the latter, but wanted to check?

What did you season with?
How did you finish the ends?

Again, looks delicious!!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

crankn101 said:


> Getting to throw some ribs and potatoes on the smoker and was wondering what people are using on their potatoes?
> 
> I was thinking Lowrys or some Tony C?


Splash of olive oil and one package of Lipton onion soup mix. WOW!!!! You will be amazed how something so simple can taste so so good....add a little "pop" slice some peppers and bacon and toss in (not necessary though)

Good luck!

Joe


----------



## ozarkhunter88

Hi all, new to the world of smoking. Actually doing my second one ever as I type. I did kink mackerel and long cod that I caught fresh out of the gulf and brought back to Arkansas as my first try. Didn't take any pictures of the finished product . Turned out a little on the dry side but still tasty. Today I'm doing a hind quarter of a doe I killed late last season. Got about 3 hours at 190-200 degrees and it's looking good. For some season my phone is not letting me upload pics..... Hopefully that will change and I'll post when it's cutting time


----------



## ozarkhunter88

finally let me upload a few photos. Letting it rest now. More pics to come


----------



## crankn101

Someone was sticking their nose where it didn't belong.


----------



## nicko

Well after putting foil over the meat (not fully wrapped) at 1 pm and raising my cooking temp to 350, the meat hit an IT of 199 at 3:00pm (9 hours). I pulled it off the egg and covered it with foil to rest it. About 3:45pm, I pulled it apart and then remembered the part you mentioned Joe about brown sugar and butter so I threw a little brown sugar and butter on and mixed it all up. Once we served it up, everybody loved it and the aroma while it was cooking was outstanding. And despite being foiled and cooked at a higher temp for 2 hours, the bark was still hard not soft at all. 

On my sandwich, I went with a Martins potato roll, pulled pork, a little bit of Sweet Baby Rays sauce, a slice of american cheese, and a spoonful of creamy coleslaw on top. Outstanding!!!


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Hey bud....it might not be done in time if you wait until 6am....at 220-240 even a small cut like you have might take close to 10-12 hours to hit an it of 200. If it were me....I'd get it on at midnight...even lower the temp a bit if you're worried, say 200 and crank it up to 230 in the am when you wake. Even if it hits an IT of 200 early, you can wrap and rest it for a couple of hours before the fam arrives.
> 
> Just wanted to give you a heads up!!
> 
> Joe



Yeah, I was getting concerned when it only had an IT of 170 at 1pm. That's when I decided to cover it with foil and crank up the cooking temp to 350. I ended up having just enough charcoal in the BGE to get the job done. I thought 9 hours would have been plenty enough time for a 4.25 lb cut but if I hadn't covered it with foil at 1pm, it would have taken another hour or two.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Yeah, I was getting concerned when it only had an IT of 170 at 1pm. That's when I decided to cover it with foil and crank up the cooking temp to 350. I ended up having just enough charcoal in the BGE to get the job done. I thought 9 hours would have been plenty enough time for a 4.25 lb cut but if I hadn't covered it with foil at 1pm, it would have taken another hour or two.


No worries, sounds like it turned out good....hope the family enjoyed.

Realized after I posted you were already smokin....I was a little late.

Joe


----------



## Outback Man

12-Ringer said:


> Wow...that looks great!!!!! Did I read correctly, you pulled the point after an hour?? Or did you only let the point rest an hour? Pretty sure it is the latter, but wanted to check?
> 
> What did you season with?
> How did you finish the ends?
> 
> Again, looks delicious!!
> 
> Joe


I let everything rest for 1 hour then separated the point off and put the flat back down to rest for another hour. After I took the point off I cubed into roughly 1" squares it and put it in that baking pan with as much bare meat (non bark) face up as possible. I put just a thin layer of the au jus sauce (maybe 1/4" deep max) I made in the bottom of the pan, sprinkled my brisket rub all over everything (along w/a small batch of ground up habanero, ghost, and caroline reaper peppers) and put it back on the smoker in that pan at 250 for an hour. Then I sauced the tops of all the pieces w/some new BBQ sauce a buddy of mine from Oklahoma sent me and let them cook for another 45 minutes. Turned into little pieces of meat candy.


----------



## chaded

Outback Man said:


> I let everything rest for 1 hour then separated the point off and put the flat back down to rest for another hour. After I took the point off I cubed into roughly 1" squares it and put it in that baking pan with as much bare meat (non bark) face up as possible. I put just a thin layer of the au jus sauce (maybe 1/4" deep max) I made in the bottom of the pan, sprinkled my brisket rub all over everything (along w/a small batch of ground up habanero, ghost, and caroline reaper peppers) and put it back on the smoker in that pan at 250 for an hour. Then I sauced the tops of all the pieces w/some new BBQ sauce a buddy of mine from Oklahoma sent me and let them cook for another 45 minutes. Turned into little pieces of meat candy.



Sorry if I missed it but what kind of smoker are you using. Great looking brisket btw.


----------



## Outback Man

chaded said:


> Sorry if I missed it but what kind of smoker are you using. Great looking brisket btw.


Rec Tec wood pellet smoker...got the larger sized one. I've only had it for like 2.5 weeks but have been putting it thru it's paces pretty good. Got a mammoth ribeye for me and a couple of good sized NY strips I'm gonna smoke for an hour or two tomorrow at 225 and then pull them, crank the grill up to 500, put in the sear racks, and reverse sear both of them for about 2-3 minutes per side. Dang it...now I'm hungry again...


----------



## ozarkhunter88

Turned out good. Everyone thought it was delicious. I pulled it off and wrapped it in foil then let rest for an hour and a half before serving. Pic before I cut it up






.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Outback Man said:


> I let everything rest for 1 hour then separated the point off and put the flat back down to rest for another hour. After I took the point off I cubed into roughly 1" squares it and put it in that baking pan with as much bare meat (non bark) face up as possible. I put just a thin layer of the au jus sauce (maybe 1/4" deep max) I made in the bottom of the pan, sprinkled my brisket rub all over everything (along w/a small batch of ground up habanero, ghost, and caroline reaper peppers) and put it back on the smoker in that pan at 250 for an hour. Then I sauced the tops of all the pieces w/some new BBQ sauce a buddy of mine from Oklahoma sent me and let them cook for another 45 minutes. Turned into little pieces of meat candy.


Man...they sound great!!!!!

Joe


----------



## Billy H

The bacon wrapped backstrap turned out great. I never brine venison but did this time. I brined it for 4 hours with some salt, brown sugar and a few other spices. Then put on a mild rub and wrapped it in bacon. Put some cabelas whiskey steak on top of the bacon and put it on smoke for a couple hours at 225 till the internal was around 135. I used all red oak. Also threw on a big ole salmon filet with just some pepper onions and some pads of butter. As usual I never took any after its done pictures. The backstrap cooked this way rivals any filet mignon you can buy. It just melts in your mouth delicious.

















Sorry for the poor pics I am not much of a photographer.


----------



## DV1

Before I did that shoulder on the previous page, I did some chicken leg quarters for my first run on the MES, with the AMNPS. I wanted to do something a little easier, and less expensive to see how it all worked. The chicken came out great but was a little "too" smokey for my wife and daughter. I had 8 pieces so after eating a couple, I pulled them, put them in the oven for another hour in a mix of Sweet Baby Rays honey barbecue and cider vinegar. That cut the smokiness a bit. 


I had a few left over kaiser rolls from the Amish market and put the pulled chicken on a roll with provolone, coleslaw and a dill pickle. Made a great sandwich.


----------



## Billy H

Still in the mood to smoke some stuff today so I made smoked wings. 

First I rubbed half of them with a very hot rub made from jalapenos, chipotle, habanero, garlic. The other half got a dusting with a standard paprika rub. 









Then it was on to the smoker









The new electric and pellet smokers are nice but I like old school. 









Almost done









Anyone that smokes knows how rubbery chicken skin can get when smoked, I avoid that by transferring the wings to the gas grill for a few minutes to crisp up the skin.

Finally tossed in a homemade wing sauce and time to eat.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Still in the mood to smoke some stuff today so I made smoked wings.
> 
> First I rubbed half of them with a very hot rub made from jalapenos, chipotle, habanero, garlic. The other half got a dusting with a standard paprika rub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then it was on to the smoker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new electric and pellet smokers are nice but I like old school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that smokes knows how rubbery chicken skin can get when smoked, I avoid that by transferring the wings to the gas grill for a few minutes to crisp up the skin.
> 
> Finally tossed in a homemade wing sauce and time to eat.


The gas grill or the pan is almost a must on wings....that rubbery texture of the smoked skin would turn many off.

A local guy swears by flash-frying them in his fryer after they are smoked. They are pretty good...

Joe


----------



## Billy H

Yep nothing worse than chicken with that rubber skin. The gas grill turned up pretty high it doesn't take long to crisp it up.


----------



## pbuck

Looks delicious guys! I'm jonesen for some Q. 

Yours too OBM.


----------



## Rathbuck

Dang...some of you guys had a great smoking weekend. I think a venison loin is in order this weekend.


----------



## lovetohunt93

I have a package of backstraps and a package of venison steaks thawing for this coming weekend...
How should I smoke these? You guys have any favorite recipes? I have never smoked venison before.


----------



## Outback Man

I think I overdid the red meat this weekend. Brisket first, and then several way too big steaks yesterday. I had one 2.5" thick prime ribeye and two 1.5" thick prime NY strips. The ribeye ended up way bigger than I'd imagine. A couple of weeks ago I got a 2" thick one and it weighed 1.3 lbs. and when the butcher threw this one on the scale I about crapped my pants...2.94 lbs...that's like 47 oz. 

Anyhow I smoked them at 225 for 2 hours and then pulled them off, cranked it up to 500 and put my grill grates in (upside down so flat side was up) and reverse seared them. I almost finished my ribeye, but w/a couple of bites left I decided I ought to at least get a little veggie in me so my heart didn't immediately explode. Pics to come in a minute.


----------



## tackscall

The ole 96er!


----------



## Outback Man

Outback Man said:


> I think I overdid the red meat this weekend. Brisket first, and then several way too big steaks yesterday. I had one 2.5" thick prime ribeye and two 1.5" thick prime NY strips. The ribeye ended up way bigger than I'd imagine. A couple of weeks ago I got a 2" thick one and it weighed 1.3 lbs. and when the butcher threw this one on the scale I about crapped my pants...2.94 lbs...that's like 47 oz.
> 
> Anyhow I smoked them at 225 for 2 hours and then pulled them off, cranked it up to 500 and put my grill grates in (upside down so flat side was up) and reverse seared them. I almost finished my ribeye, but w/a couple of bites left I decided I ought to at least get a little veggie in me so my heart didn't immediately explode. Pics to come in a minute.


----------



## 12-Ringer

lovetohunt93 said:


> I have a package of backstraps and a package of venison steaks thawing for this coming weekend...
> How should I smoke these? You guys have any favorite recipes? I have never smoked venison before.


Lots of great recipes and I am sure you will get others to chime in - here is one thing you have to keep in mind about venison and smoking .... the low/slow process is designed really to do one thing, render the fat without burning the meat. Thus the longer you can take to get a cut of meat to 190-200 degrees the more tender it will be as the connective tissue starts to break down. However, the fat content in Vension is far less than that of any domestic meat you will cook. I have smoled them to 200 (beef brisket or pork shoulder) but was not nearly as pleased with the final product as I was when I smoked them to an IT of 135 (which give you a medium rare finish). Roughly every increase of 5-10 degrees IT you change the classification thus 140-145 is medium, 150-155 well done. I prefer to pull when IT hits 135ish, let rest until IT drops to 120ish, then on a hot grill for 2-3 minutes per side (reverse sear) - awesome for tenderloin or steak.

Prep...
Be sure all of the silver skin is trimmed off 
Coat with favorite brand of Spicey Brown mustard (heat doesn't necessarily stay with the meat so don't worry)
Add your choice of rub I mix a 50/50 blend of dark brown sugar and Stubbs Steak rub
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007RYT50S...3d0066579cf09cb165b9_1941_402_1016855831_6821
Wrap it with plastic wrap in the fridge 4-12 hours (longer the better)
Unwrap and add some more rub to replace what comes off on the plastic wrap and let rest to room temp before the smoker

Smoke
Get the smoker going at 225-230 degrees with a hearty smoke hickory, maple are both good choices (even cherry)
I add Cherry Dr. Pepper to the water pan and set meat in the smoker once the temps hit 225.
Stay in the smoke unitl IT hits 135, out of the smoke and onto the countertop - they are good to go now at medium rare, but for a little bump I let them rest until IT lowers to aout 120 then hit them 2-3 minutes per side on a hot grill - adds a nice touch both for your eyes and you belly:wink:

Above is good for both steaks or the loin. If you try it share your results...

Joe


----------



## Billy H

lovetohunt93 said:


> I have a package of backstraps and a package of venison steaks thawing for this coming weekend...
> How should I smoke these? You guys have any favorite recipes? I have never smoked venison before.


Try this one sometime. Easy and delicious. This has some kick to it. When I make these they dissappear pretty darn fast. 
All you need is your meat and a hot pepper rub. I have been doing this for a long time and hands down old saratoga "smoked garlic salt 5 pepper" rub is the way to go. Best hot pepper rub I have found, hot but the flavor of the meat is still prevalent. 
. Slice your backstrap into medallions about half inch thick. Coat them with the rub and put them on a smoker running at around 230*. I use a offset stick burner and place the meat nearest the fire. It only takes 20 minutes more or less. I go by sight. Make sure you have a cold beverage close by because this has some heat. Not your traditional way to do backstrap but different and good.

Old Saratoga rubs can be bought at east coast BBQ competitions as well as online, well worth the wait.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Try this one sometime. Easy and delicious. This has some kick to it. When I make these they dissappear pretty darn fast.
> All you need is your meat and a hot pepper rub. I have been doing this for a long time and hands down old saratoga "smoked garlic salt 5 pepper" rub is the way to go. Best hot pepper rub I have found, hot but the flavor of the meat is still prevalent.
> . Slice your backstrap into medallions about half inch thick. Coat them with the rub and put them on a smoker running at around 230*. I use a offset stick burner and place the meat nearest the fire. It only takes 20 minutes more or less. I go by sight. Make sure you have a cold beverage close by because this has some heat. Not your traditional way to do backstrap but different and good.
> 
> Old Saratoga rubs can be bought at east coast BBQ competitions as well as online, well worth the wait.


Sounds good and 20-minutes - WOW, who could beat that!!!

Joe


----------



## smokin x's

Picked up a couple picnic roasts at a good price a couple months ago and decided to thaw one (9.91#) out the other day and fire the smoker back up (it's been about 4 weeks since I smoked anything)


All you guys with the electric smokers are kind of making me jealous... I've got a chargriller charcoal grill with a side fire box I bought separately (got both for a little under two bills on sale).
I've probably got close to as much in accessories and mods to it. It's a whole lot better than it was, but it's still a crude offset stick burner. It's not a set and forget by any means, I've got to stir coals or add a chunk about every hour, but I can pull some pretty good Q off of it. 

On to the good stuff: Injected it Monday at about 10:30 PM with a mix of Coney Island Rootbeer (alcoholic), Worcestershire, and a couple drops of Vanilla extract. Wrapped it and into the fridge until the morning. Pat dry with paper towels and rubbed it down with my chicken and Pork loin rub (paprika, chili powder, dry mustard, garlic powder, red pepper, thyme, turbinado sugar, kosher salt and a few others) Re wrapped it and back to the fridge. I pulled it out at 10 pm lastnight and left it sit on the counter while I got the smoker fired up. Got it on the smoker at 2:15 AM this morning and kept the smoker around 235. I wrapped it at 1:45 PM when it hit 160 and threw it back on until an hour ago, when it finally hit 202. 

Shes still resting, gonna pull er in about 20 mins and toss half with the juices, a little cider vinegar and honey. The other half is getting some black pepper, molasses, and more rootbeer.

I'll post some pics later tonight after everything is cleaned up.


One good thing about having to babysit an offset for 16 hours, I had plenty of time to practice with the bow and enjoy some of these fine Coney Islands :wink: (of course only AFTER a couple hundred shots this morning and afternoon)


----------



## smokin x's

Forgot to mention I went Hickory and White Oak for the first 5 hours and then finished with peach and apple the last 11 hours. I always seem to oversmoke on the long runs with this thing if I go much longer than 5 hours with a hearty smoke and usually like finishing up with a lighter smoke.


----------



## 12-Ringer

smokin x's said:


> Forgot to mention I went Hickory and White Oak for the first 5 hours and then finished with peach and apple the last 11 hours. I always seem to oversmoke on the long runs with this thing if I go much longer than 5 hours with a hearty smoke and usually like finishing up with a lighter smoke.


Sounds good!

Joe


----------



## Rathbuck

lovetohunt93 said:


> I have a package of backstraps and a package of venison steaks thawing for this coming weekend...
> How should I smoke these? You guys have any favorite recipes? I have never smoked venison before.


Honestly, I try to keep it simple with tenderloin. I brine the night before, pull 'em, rinse them off good, pat dry, cover with rub and let them come up to room temperature. I then smoke them with apple wood/lump combo until internal temp hits 145-150 (my wife likes them slightly more "done" than I do). Usually takes 90 minutes - 2 hours and gives the meat an unreal flavor.

The only thing I'll do differently is sear over the coals after smoking. I serve with mushroom sauce...


----------



## PaHick

I hate to jump into this. Without reading all the pages......
But I thought this thread was about smoking and scent...!! Lol well it's not. But I had been looking at a smoker. A buddy said to go with a propane smoker?

What smoker do you reccomend if you was just starting out getting into it?


----------



## hiker270

Looks absolutely delicious. May have to try my own variation of this recipe. Bacon goes good with everything.


----------



## huntingislife

Brisket I smoked on my PKGrills a couple weekends ago, it was absolutely crazy good. Fat rendered perfectly, probably wont be able to get it like that for a few more trys, but practice makes perfect on brisket.. :darkbeer:

Only thing lacking was my ring, I used a slather and I'm thinking it really hurt my smoke intake, maybe go a little lighter on the slather and a little heavier on the smoke next time.


----------



## pablito2510

PaHick said:


> I hate to jump into this. Without reading all the pages......
> But I thought this thread was about smoking and scent...!! Lol well it's not. But I had been looking at a smoker. A buddy said to go with a propane smoker?
> 
> What smoker do you reccomend if you was just starting out getting into it?


I personally don't like my propane smoker. It's works great but not my thing, I now use it to keep my meat or any other food warm while waiting on other food to finish or company to arrive. 

Starting out again I would probably go with a Weber Smokey Mountain smoker. Easy to use, easy to control temps and makes mighty tasty meat candy.

http://www.amazon.com/Weber-721001-Mountain-18-Inch-Charcoal/dp/B001I8ZTJ0


----------



## PaHick

pablito2510 said:


> I personally don't like my propane smoker. It's works great but not my thing, I now use it to keep my meat or any other food warm while waiting on other food to finish or company to arrive.
> 
> Starting out again I would probably go with a Weber Smokey Mountain smoker. Easy to use, easy to control temps and makes mighty tasty meat candy.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Weber-721001-Mountain-18-Inch-Charcoal/dp/B001I8ZTJ0


Thanks man!


----------



## 12-Ringer

PaHick said:


> I hate to jump into this. Without reading all the pages......
> But I thought this thread was about smoking and scent...!! Lol well it's not. But I had been looking at a smoker. A buddy said to go with a propane smoker?
> 
> What smoker do you reccomend if you was just starting out getting into it?


I know a few guys who have propane smokers and none of them really like them. Funny thing, they each have different reasons why they don't like it, but all of them wish that they had purchased something else. From my perspective you have to ask yourself what you want out of your smoker, and the whole smoking experience. If you really want just the end product, without much of the hassle that is usually associated with smoking food and you don't plan on doing industrial sized meals; it is really hard to pass up on a quality electric smoker.

If you were to take just a few minutes and page through this particular thread you will see several people purchasing a variety of smokers, for a variety of reasons. The Electric smokers tend to be a little easier to care for, a little less expensive, and a little less less labor intensive when it comes to the cooking process. I am currently running an NES 30 inch with a mailbox modification and the AMNPs maze in the mailbox. I have had no issues and have been able to do everything from a whole 20 pound turkey, two 10 pound briskets, 25 pounds of pork shoulder, 10 pounds of summer sausage, 20 pounds of snack stick, and much more....

Good luck making your choice.

Joe


----------



## BiggA

Rathbuck said:


> Honestly, I try to keep it simple with tenderloin. I brine the night before, pull 'em, rinse them off good, pat dry, cover with rub and let them come up to room temperature. I then smoke them with apple wood/lump combo until internal temp hits 145-150 (my wife likes them slightly more "done" than I do). Usually takes 90 minutes - 2 hours and gives the meat an unreal flavor.
> 
> The only thing I'll do differently is sear over the coals after smoking. I serve with mushroom sauce...


What do you use for a brine?


----------



## tackscall

I loved my electric for the two times it worked lol! I have trouble maintaining temp with charcoal and gas and the electric makes it so easy. I just need to invest in a quality electric


----------



## PaHick

12-Ringer said:


> I know a few guys who have propane smokers and none of them really like them. Funny thing, they each have different reasons why they don't like it, but all of them wish that they had purchased something else. From my perspective you have to ask yourself what you want out of your smoker, and the whole smoking experience. If you really want just the end product, without much of the hassle that is usually associated with smoking food and you don't plan on doing industrial sized meals; it is really hard to pass up on a quality electric smoker.
> 
> If you were to take just a few minutes and page through this particular thread you will see several people purchasing a variety of smokers, for a variety of reasons. The Electric smokers tend to be a little easier to care for, a little less expensive, and a little less less labor intensive when it comes to the cooking process. I am currently running an NES 30 inch with a mailbox modification and the AMNPs maze in the mailbox. I have had no issues and have been able to do everything from a whole 20 pound turkey, two 10 pound briskets, 25 pounds of pork shoulder, 10 pounds of summer sausage, 20 pounds of snack stick, and much more....
> 
> Good luck making your choice.
> 
> Joe


No honestly it will be just me and my family to use. Maybe at most make enough for 4-5 people. Some thing to try and do. Always wanted to give it a try but I like to try and get the best for my situation.


----------



## Rathbuck

BiggA said:


> What do you use for a brine?


Salt and brown sugar along with worchestershire, bbq sauce and some of the rub I use. I eyeball it as best I can (sorry, don't really measure - probably 1/2 cup of salt per gallon and 1/2 cup of brown sugar and 1/2 cup sauce).

Makes some of the best meat (beef or venison) that I've ever had...


----------



## pablito2510

tackscall said:


> I loved my electric for the two times it worked lol! I have trouble maintaining temp with charcoal and gas and the electric makes it so easy. I just need to invest in a quality electric


That's what's great about a charcoal/wood burner don't have to worry it failing. You have charcoal/wood you have smoke. Temps are easy to control especially on the Weber Smokey Mountain, a lot easier to maintain temp than a side burner. Though I do love my side burner.


----------



## Billy H

Guys just a reminder. Chile Pepper festival tomorrow in Bowers Pa. I am not affiliated with this but if you like to cook and like BBQ you will love this event. Lots of goodies for sale. Ill be there sometime around 2:00. If you see a guy with an ELITE hat say hello. 

http://www.pepperfestival.com/Welcome.html


----------



## 12-Ringer

PaHick said:


> No honestly it will be just me and my family to use. Maybe at most make enough for 4-5 people. Some thing to try and do. Always wanted to give it a try but I like to try and get the best for my situation.


Another reason to go with an electric - been very happy with my MES and I suspect big box stores like Cabelas, Bass Pro, etc...will be having some "end of the season" sales, so keep your eyes peeled. For the true smokers among us, the season never ends :wink: and those "end of the season" sales get hit hard and fast....:zip:

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

I feel a SMOKE coming on.....



8lb USDA Grade A Brisket
5lbs Red Potatoes
2lbs Baby Carrots

My favotrite time of the year, only thing messing this weekend up is the Eagles are playing Monday night. Looking for a Sunday dinner of smoke roasted potates and carrots with smoked brisket - save a little leftovers for a beef sammy Monday night:thumbs_up:tongue:

Between now and midnight Saturday, I will be trimming the brisket, injecting it with a 50/50 mix of beef and chicken stock, coating with spicey brown mustard, and rubing a 50/50 mix of McCormick's Steak and Cowboy rubs. It will rest in the fridge for likely 24 hours before hitting a 230 degree cherry/hickory smoke. Potatoes will be cubed and tossed with the carrots and olive oil, with 2 pacakges of Lipton Onion Soup mix.

I'll do my best to keep this smoke updated....

Joe


----------



## pbuck

Im shopping for a brisket this Saturday and hope to do it up on Sunday. Going to be a man trip cause I'm going to the only decent butcher shop around then to cabelas. Once I hit those two places it's off to Ohio and the Kroger market for beer!!! Lol!!!


----------



## Outback Man

pbuck said:


> Im shopping for a brisket this Saturday and hope to do it up on Sunday. Going to be a man trip cause I'm going to the only decent butcher shop around then to cabelas. Once I hit those two places it's off to Ohio and the Kroger market for beer!!! Lol!!!


FYI...all the walmarts around here have brisket on sale for $2.96/lb. might be worth checking out. Grabbed these two guys for future use.


----------



## lovetohunt93

12, Billy, and Rath,
Thanks for the venison recipes! They all sound good! 
Anyone else find they have a massive problem of wanting to try a bunch of different recipes or things they want to smoke but only have so much room in their stomach? 
Its like every weekend I have to REALLY think hard about what I want to smoke because I really only have the weekends for smoking, so I have to make them count, I imagine you are all in the same boat.

This weekend I plan on doing some shorter smokes just because last weekend I did a brisket that took 13-14 hours and the weekend before that was a butt that took 16.5 hours. 
So this weekend its gonna be Cornish hens on Sunday, and for Saturday I had some plans come up so I might not be able to do the venison then so that sucks!


----------



## 12-Ringer

OK - slight change - wife says the girls are getting together Sunday night to go out for dinner so gonna pull off the brisket tomorrow. I prepared the brisket just as I described above, with the excpetion of one change; I used a Balsamic Glaze as a binder fo the rub....


Here is the cut pre-trim....



Post-trim



I did inject the cut with a 50/50 mix of beef and chicken stock. It rested for about 2-hours with the injection and then I coated with the Balsamic Glaze and applied the rub. The rub was a 75/25 mix of McCormick's Grill Mates Steak and Cowboy rubs....
http://www.walmart.com/ip/10309025?wmlspartner=wmtlabs&adid=22222222222009076922&veh=sem
http://www.mccormick.com/Grill-Mates/Flavors/Dry-Rubs/Grill-Mates-Cowboy-Rub

With the rub...


Will go in 230 degree 50/50 Hickory/Cherry smoke around 3:30AM.

More to come....

Joe


----------



## nicko

Looks awesome Joe. How long do you expect the total cook time to be?


----------



## smokin x's

12-Ringer said:


> OK - slight change - wife says the girls are getting together Sunday night to go out for dinner so gonna pull off the brisket tomorrow. I prepared the brisket just as I described above, with the excpetion of one change; I used a Balsamic Glaze as a binder fo the rub....
> 
> 
> Here is the cut pre-trim....
> 
> 
> 
> Post-trim
> 
> 
> 
> I did inject the cut with a 50/50 mix of beef and chicken stock. It rested for about 2-hours with the injection and then I coated with the Balsamic Glaze and applied the rub. The rub was a 75/25 mix of McCormick's Grill Mates Steak and Cowboy rubs....
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/10309025?wmlspartner=wmtlabs&adid=22222222222009076922&veh=sem
> http://www.mccormick.com/Grill-Mates/Flavors/Dry-Rubs/Grill-Mates-Cowboy-Rub
> 
> With the rub...
> 
> 
> Will go in 230 degree 50/50 Hickory/Cherry smoke around 3:30AM.
> 
> More to come....
> 
> Joe


Joe, if I remember correctly you don't often wrap for the last half. Could be thinking of someone else though?

If I'm right though, how do you keep from over smoking on long runs with heavier smoke woods? 

I love the flavor of hickory and cherry but I always seem to oversmoke on brisket and butts using those? Even with a wrap for the last half? 
I can't seem to find middle ground, with heartier woods I over smoke, with lighter woods I get decent flavor and crazy rings but the smoke flavor isn't as bold as I'd like. My last run I started with hickory and oak and finished with peach and Apple. The flavor was better than all light woods, but it still wasn't where I think it should be. Don't get me wrong, the whole family loved it. So did my co workers who got some of the left overs the next day, but cooking for a living I'm always overcritical on everything I do.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Looks awesome Joe. How long do you expect the total cook time to be?


Probably 10-13 hours, we'll see. It's in now, was all buttoned in the smoker by 4. Planning on a 6:00 -6:30 dinner. Potatoes and carrots in tomorrow afternoon around 3:30ish.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

smokin x's said:


> Joe, if I remember correctly you don't often wrap for the last half. Could be thinking of someone else though?
> 
> If I'm right though, how do you keep from over smoking on long runs with heavier smoke woods?
> 
> I love the flavor of hickory and cherry but I always seem to oversmoke on brisket and butts using those? Even with a wrap for the last half?
> I can't seem to find middle ground, with heartier woods I over smoke, with lighter woods I get decent flavor and crazy rings but the smoke flavor isn't as bold as I'd like. My last run I started with hickory and oak and finished with peach and Apple. The flavor was better than all light woods, but it still wasn't where I think it should be. Don't get me wrong, the whole family loved it. So did my co workers who got some of the left overs the next day, but cooking for a living I'm always overcritical on everything I do.


One of the other distinct advantage of the electrics; I simply stop the smoke at about 6-8 hours, which usually happens to be about the same time that the meat hits the infamous stall. I pull the smoke source and open the vent all the way for about 30-minutes. At the 30-minutes mark I simple close the vent completely for the remainder of the smoke.

Joe


----------



## Outback Man

Spares and babies made up last night for tailgating today.


----------



## 12-Ringer

6-hours in, holding temp at 240 degree, IT at 155. Opened the vent completely and will likely pull the smoke around 11-11:30 am. Forgot to mention I did put a water pan in the smoker and used the remainder of the beef stock and 1/2 cup of malt vinegar as opposed to my goto Cherry Dr. Pepper. The way I look at it, this is going to be just for me and my fammily, so if the drift from the norm with the Balsamic Glaze and beef broth pan, doesn't turn out as good, at least guests wouldn't be let down.

Joe


----------



## Billy H

Outback Man said:


> Spares and babies made up last night for tailgating today.


Damn those look good. Good luck to the Buckeyes. I am almost afraid to watch the PSU game.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Damn those look good. Good luck to the Buckeyes. I am almost afraid to watch the PSU game.


Hahaha...was thinking same thing about PSU and how delicious those ribs look. Maybe I'll try to tune into the Temple Cincinnati game 

Joe


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> Hahaha...was thinking same thing about PSU and how delicious those ribs look. Maybe I'll try to tune into the Temple Cincinnati game
> 
> Joe


Might as well. More bad play calling in this game so far.


----------



## smokin x's

12-Ringer said:


> One of the other distinct advantage of the electrics; I simply stop the smoke at about 6-8 hours, which usually happens to be about the same time that the meat hits the infamous stall. I pull the smoke source and open the vent all the way for about 30-minutes. At the 30-minutes mark I simple close the vent completely for the remainder of the smoke.
> 
> Joe


Good point. I forgot about that with electrics. 

I can keep the smoke to a minimum but to do that I gotta open up my vent and chimney all the way. It also causes my wood to burn really fast and brings my temps up over 300. So no go there.

I just I'll do a little bit of playing around on my next run. Might smoke for 5 or so hours, then wrap till IT hits 190 or so then unwrap again? Idk. 

I hate risking the chance of turning a shoulder into salty oversmoked crap. 

Maybe I missed it, but how'd the brisket turn out with the balsamic binder? I imagine it gave it a darker bark than normal.


----------



## DV1

12-Ringer said:


> I feel a SMOKE coming on.....
> 
> 
> 
> 8lb USDA Grade A Brisket
> 5lbs Red Potatoes
> 2lbs Baby Carrots
> 
> My favotrite time of the year, only thing messing this weekend up is the Eagles are playing Monday night. Looking for a Sunday dinner of smoke roasted potates and carrots with smoked brisket - save a little leftovers for a beef sammy Monday night:thumbs_up:tongue:
> 
> Between now and midnight Saturday, I will be trimming the brisket, injecting it with a 50/50 mix of beef and chicken stock, coating with spicey brown mustard, and rubing a 50/50 mix of McCormick's Steak and Cowboy rubs. It will rest in the fridge for likely 24 hours before hitting a 230 degree cherry/hickory smoke. Potatoes will be cubed and tossed with the carrots and olive oil, with 2 pacakges of Lipton Onion Soup mix.
> 
> I'll do my best to keep this smoke updated....
> 
> Joe


Every bit of that sounds great...except the Eagles.


----------



## pablito2510

smokin x's said:


> Good point. I forgot about that with electrics.
> 
> I can keep the smoke to a minimum but to do that I gotta open up my vent and chimney all the way. It also causes my wood to burn really fast and brings my temps up over 300. So no go there.
> 
> I just I'll do a little bit of playing around on my next run. Might smoke for 5 or so hours, then wrap till IT hits 190 or so then unwrap again? Idk.
> 
> I hate risking the chance of turning a shoulder into salty oversmoked crap.
> 
> Maybe I missed it, but how'd the brisket turn out with the balsamic binder? I imagine it gave it a darker bark than normal.


That's why I use a charcoal box in my side burner. I load up on charcoal and throw on wood when I want to control how much smoke flavor I want. Plus with the charcoal it's easy to keep my temps even and cheap. I have over 28 bags of 18.6lb kingsford. I love lowes and home depot when they run 2 bags for 9.88.


----------



## pbuck

Picked up a 9# prime brisket. It's trimmed and I'll be sticking it in the BGE around 5-6am.


----------



## Grouser

Hey has anyone here used or have knowledge of the REC-TEC pellet grill???

http://www.rectecgrills.com/rec-tec-wood-pellet-grill-rt-680/


----------



## pbuck

Grouser said:


> Hey has anyone here used or have knowledge of the REC-TEC pellet grill???
> 
> http://www.rectecgrills.com/rec-tec-wood-pellet-grill-rt-680/


I believe outbackman (above in this thread) just bought one.


----------



## pbuck

Brisket is on the BGE. Rubbed with equal amounts of plain ol salt n pepper while it was coming up to room temp. Digi Q set at 260 and holding. Oak chunks for smoke and hot water in the pan. Simple Franklin Texas BBQ style. Plan on wrapping in butcher paper after it goes through the stall. Prolly around 170 I'm guessing. 

Egg on life support lol.


----------



## Billy H

I have heard of the butcher paper wrap and have intentions of going that route sometime. Interested to see how you do yours and the results.


----------



## pbuck

Billy H said:


> I have heard of the butcher paper wrap and have intentions of going that route sometime. Interested to see how you do yours and the results.


I watched Aaron Franklin's video and it seemed to be a decent way to go. I've read about a lot of methods and the paper or no paper seems to be a toss up. Next one I'll do no wrap. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnRRDSYgdmw&sns=em


----------



## 12-Ringer

Well, the Balsamic might just replace the mustard as this brisket was great. Took a bit longer than I had expected hitting an IT of 200 at 6:30 PM after going in at 4:00am. I could have helped it along by wrapping and bumping the temp, but we weren't in a rush so I let it go. 

The balsamic did give it a BLACK bark, my wife and kids all thought it was ruined, that was until we tasted it...WOW is about all I could say. If I were to do anything differently, I'd probably cut the Cowboy rub a little more. It was fine for me but a little Spicier than the wife and kids preferred.

I separated the point after about 30-minutes of rest. Cut them into chunks, tossed with 1/2 cup of dark brown sugar, 1/2 cup of honey, and 1/2 cup of Worchesire sauce. Once they were coated nicely, I cranked the heat up on the smoker to 325 added a few apple chips and gave them an additional hour....family thought it was the best part of the meal. I actually agreed. The sweet from the sugar and honey was just enough to work well with the heat from the cowboy rub...the Worchesire added the salt.

The potatoes and carrots turned out just as everyone had expected. I am telling you guys if you haven't tried this you really should. Super easy and a GREAT compliment to almost any smoked meat dish. It is very simple, wash and cube the potatoes, wash your carrots, toss them with olive oil, in this case I added 3 packs of Lipton onion soup mix because I used a full five pound bag of potatoes and 1.5 pound bag of carrots. If your smoker is holding a temp of 250 you'll probably need this in for about 2.5 hours (they do not need smoke the entire time, in fact some feel it is too smokey if they hit smoke the entire time. I give an hour with, the rest without smoke). Or you could crank your oven up to 425 and drop it in for about an hour and 15 minutes.


















No pics of the burnt ends, they just didn't last that long[emoji12] 

Joe


----------



## bigperm8

Is anyone using a traeger or green mountain pellet grill for any of these recipes?


----------



## 12-Ringer

I am using AMNPS pellets in my MES with the mailbox mod. Not exactly the same as the Traeger.

Joe


----------



## zmax hunter

yes, well, no, i actually use a Chargrill brand pellet grill, works very well for smoking/cooking most anything, including pizza


----------



## bigperm8

I'm in the market for a smoker/ grill. Just not sure what to get


----------



## zmax hunter

what type of pan do you use to contain the potatoes/carrots? possibly an aluminum foil baking pan?


----------



## Ishi Spirit

I use the GMG for two years and I buy Lumberjack pellets in bulk. I have tried a few recipes on here but I also use the GMG and Traeger recipes plus a few of my own. Keep up the good work guys all the pics are great Smoke On.


----------



## V-TRAIN

wow, really getting hungry looking at this


----------



## Billy H

Brisket looks mouth watering Joe.


----------



## hockeyman474

I made something new today. I called them "freedom wings." Turkey drumsticks marinated in worchestershire and Not Your Fathers Rootbeer (hard rootbeer), rubbed with a spicy blend, wrapped in bacon, that part rubbed with the sweet part of my rub and then smoked for 3 hours at 250. The results were amazing! Pics to come later.


----------



## pbuck

hockeyman474 said:


> I made something new today. I called them "freedom wings." Turkey drumsticks marinated in worchestershire and Not Your Fathers Rootbeer (hard rootbeer), rubbed with a spicy blend, wrapped in bacon, that part rubbed with the sweet part of my rub and then smoked for 3 hours at 250. The results were amazing! Pics to come later.


Sweet! I'm needing a good drumstick recipe.


----------



## smokin x's

Joe that flat looks insane! I might have to give the balsamic a try. I love the stuff on just about everything.


----------



## pbuck

well, I thought I could pick up some butcher paper at the local grocery store but all the had was freezer paper. Not going wrap this one. It's at 240 pit and 183 IT and doing fine.


----------



## 12-Ringer

zmax hunter said:


> what type of pan do you use to contain the potatoes/carrots? possibly an aluminum foil baking pan?


Yes, the aluminum pans

Joe


----------



## nicko

Just pulled this venison roast off the BGE. Started it at 4:00pm and smoking temp set at 200 degrees. I poured two cans of beer into the water pan (Bud light....it's the most appropriate use for beer like this. . Coated the roast with extra virgin olive oil and then sprinkled both sides with Weber Chicago Seasoning and tossed some applewood chips on the coals. It hit an internal temp of 147 at 6:20pm and the BGE temp sitting at 230 degrees. I'm going to slice it thin and put it on a fresh round roll with horseradish sauce and a slice of American cheese.


----------



## pbuck

Point turned out a little dry. I was worried soon as I pulled it out of the plastic. Not much marbling and the fat cap was kinda skimpy. The flat was delicious. It was pretty moist and loved the basic beef taste. I'll do the same thing next time but will shop around for a little better cut.


----------



## 145nWV

pbuck said:


> Point turned out a little dry. I was worried soon as I pulled it out of the plastic. Not much marbling and the fat cap was kinda skimpy. The flat was delicious. It was pretty moist and loved the basic beef taste. I'll do the same thing next time but will shop around for a little better cut.
> 
> View attachment 2868658
> 
> 
> View attachment 2868666


I don't believe the one you or Joe did had a point, they both look like flats to me. Looks good though.


----------



## pbuck

145nWV said:


> I don't believe the one you or Joe did had a point, they both look like flats to me. Looks good though.


Lol! So, I got a flat cut instead of packer? I kinda thought that but being my first one I didn't know any better. I just asked for a 9 or 10 pound brisket and wondered why it didn't seem to need as much trimming as most I've seen. The thick end grain was different but it wasn't like I thought it should be. 

I have a lot to learn on the beef side of smoking. Lol!


----------



## nicko

I think Weber Chicago Steak seasoning might have overtaken Montreal Steak seasoning as my go to steak and roast season. Wow!!!!


----------



## pablito2510

nicko said:


> I think Weber Chicago Steak seasoning might have overtaken Montreal Steak seasoning as my go to steak and roast season. Wow!!!!


Now try Montana Steak seasoning it blows both of those out of the water! !!!


----------



## smokin x's

145nWV said:


> I don't believe the one you or Joe did had a point, they both look like flats to me. Looks good though.


Joe had a brisket. He even said he separated the point and flat. His burnt ends (point) didn't last long enough for pics.

Pbuck, you'll know when you've got both point and flat. There's a good bit of fat that separates most of them. 

Still 9-10# is pretty heavy for just a flat? 

Average briskets I've seen go from around 12-15# and the point is def thicker and more dense than the flat. A 10# flat would probably equate to close to 20# of whole brisket (that'd be one hoss of a steer)


----------



## 145nWV

smokin x's said:


> Joe had a brisket. He even said he separated the point and flat. His burnt ends (point) didn't last long enough for pics.
> 
> Pbuck, you'll know when you've got both point and flat. There's a good bit of fat that separates most of them.
> 
> Still 9-10# is pretty heavy for just a flat?
> 
> Average briskets I've seen go from around 12-15# and the point is def thicker and more dense than the flat. A 10# flat would probably equate to close to 20# of whole brisket (that'd be one hoss of a steer)


I know he said it but looking at his pics, I don't see one.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I had a trimmed packer, you can "sort of" see the point in the untrimmed pic I posted earlier. I have to agree with smokinx; if you get any brisket over 8lbs your likely getting the flat and the point (or portions of both). Of course there are always deviations from that rule of thumb.

Call it whatever you want, my family called it delicious. 

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

pablito2510 said:


> Now try Montana Steak seasoning it blows both of those out of the water! !!!


I keep hearing about this Montana stuff...think I am going to have to get me some of that stuff....

Joe


----------



## pablito2510

12-Ringer said:


> I keep hearing about this Montana stuff...think I am going to have to get me some of that stuff....
> 
> Joe


Kroger has their weber spices 2 bucks off at the moment.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pablito2510 said:


> Kroger has their weber spices 2 bucks off at the moment.


Is the Montana spice a Kroger product?


----------



## pbuck

smokin x's said:


> Joe had a brisket. He even said he separated the point and flat. His burnt ends (point) didn't last long enough for pics.
> 
> Pbuck, you'll know when you've got both point and flat. There's a good bit of fat that separates most of them.
> 
> Still 9-10# is pretty heavy for just a flat?
> 
> Average briskets I've seen go from around 12-15# and the point is def thicker and more dense than the flat. A 10# flat would probably equate to close to 20# of whole brisket (that'd be one hoss of a steer)


It was a hair under 9#. There was a big chunk of fat on the flat end but not much meat after that. 

I'll be doing another one cause this one was still darn tasty. I will do more shopping around and looking before buying.


----------



## pablito2510

12-Ringer said:


> Is the Montana spice a Kroger product?


No its a weber. So I'm sure other places that carry the Weber Montreal and Chicago will have the Montana.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pablito2510 said:


> No its a weber. So I'm sure other places that carry the Weber Montreal and Chicago will have the Montana.


Thanks for the heads-up...

Joe


----------



## smokin x's

pbuck said:


> It was a hair under 9#. There was a big chunk of fat on the flat end but not much meat after that.
> 
> I'll be doing another one cause this one was still darn tasty. I will do more shopping around and looking before buying.


If you are looking for a cut with both check the grain direction on all sides of the brisket. The flat should have a grain that runs from one end to the other-length wise. There should be a slight fatcap over the entire flat, on top of that fat cap on one end (maybe covering up to 3/4 of the flat) will be some gelatinous fat and finally the point. The grain of the point should run diagonal or even perpendicular to the grain of the flat. 

If the grain on the top and bottom all run the same direction, you've got either a flat or a point. If the grains run in two different directions you've got some or most of both. 

Flats seem to stay more moist and tenderize a little quicker, and the point needs a little extra time or broken down into smaller pieces with extra time and some sauce, it also seems to dry out quicker if you're not paying attention (in my experience) that's why you'll often see the flat served as slices and the point as burnt ends. Burnt ends if done properly are as close to meat candy as you can get.


----------



## 12-Ringer

A little light info on briskets....





http://www.wikihow.com/Cut-a-Brisket
http://www.answers.com/article/182249/understanding-the-cuts-of-beef-brisket
http://www.infobarrel.com/Understanding_Brisket

Get your meat on!

Joe


----------



## Rathbuck

12-Ringer said:


> Well, the Balsamic might just replace the mustard as this brisket was great. Took a bit longer than I had expected hitting an IT of 200 at 6:30 PM after going in at 4:00am. I could have helped it along by wrapping and bumping the temp, but we weren't in a rush so I let it go.
> 
> The balsamic did give it a BLACK bark, my wife and kids all thought it was ruined, that was until we tasted it...WOW is about all I could say. If I were to do anything differently, I'd probably cut the Cowboy rub a little more. It was fine for me but a little Spicier than the wife and kids preferred.
> 
> I separated the point after about 30-minutes of rest. Cut them into chunks, tossed with 1/2 cup of dark brown sugar, 1/2 cup of honey, and 1/2 cup of Worchesire sauce. Once they were coated nicely, I cranked the heat up on the smoker to 325 added a few apple chips and gave them an additional hour....family thought it was the best part of the meal. I actually agreed. The sweet from the sugar and honey was just enough to work well with the heat from the cowboy rub...the Worchesire added the salt.
> 
> The potatoes and carrots turned out just as everyone had expected. I am telling you guys if you haven't tried this you really should. Super easy and a GREAT compliment to almost any smoked meat dish. It is very simple, wash and cube the potatoes, wash your carrots, toss them with olive oil, in this case I added 3 packs of Lipton onion soup mix because I used a full five pound bag of potatoes and 1.5 pound bag of carrots. If your smoker is holding a temp of 250 you'll probably need this in for about 2.5 hours (they do not need smoke the entire time, in fact some feel it is too smokey if they hit smoke the entire time. I give an hour with, the rest without smoke). Or you could crank your oven up to 425 and drop it in for about an hour and 15 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No pics of the burnt ends, they just didn't last that long
> 
> Joe


Dang dude...that sounds awesome. I've always used yellow mustard as a base for the rub...might have to rethink that.


----------



## Rathbuck

Well boys,

Sometimes a smoke is a learning experience. I'd done venison tenderloin in the past with awesome results, and pulled some out of the freezer for a smoke on Saturday. Brined them Friday night, pulled them out on Saturday and got 'em ready with a different rub than I'd used in the past (rub from a friend that owns a butcher shop). Rubbed them, and put them on with a mixture of apple wood and lump. Using a new lump (Basque's sugar maple charcoal), and the smoke smelled unreal.

Before:










After:










Smoked them until internal temp hit 145, then got the coals hot and seared two of them on the outside and left the others alone. Honestly, they were good (very good), but the rub did not work with venison. Worked amazing on the brisket, but was pretty bland on these - didn't add much to the overall flavor. Finished with a mushroom sauce that still made them taste awesome.

Next time I'll go back to my own rub - those were unbelievable. Of course, these were from a 4.5 year old buck and the last batch were from a 1.5 year old doe, so that might've made a bit of a difference...LOL


----------



## 12-Ringer

That venison looks so good my wife might actually eat it (lol).....

Joe


----------



## Rathbuck

12-Ringer said:


> That venison looks so good my wife might actually eat it (lol).....
> 
> Joe


LOL...my wife never ate much venison growing up, but since we've been married, she mostly cooks with venison burger/steaks/roasts. Good stuff! Leftovers tonight in venison fajitas!!!!


----------



## hockeyman474

My cook from Labor Day and Sunday Football: Freedom Wings or at least I called them "freedom wings." Turkey drumsticks marinated in worchestershire and Not Your Fathers Rootbeer (hard rootbeer), rubbed with a spicy blend, wrapped in bacon, that part rubbed with the sweet part of my rub. I smoked for 3 hours at 250 with apple wood chunks and Jack Daniels wood chips.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> That venison looks so good my wife might actually eat it (lol).....
> 
> Joe


My wife won't touch venison and our son will eat it if I don't tell him what is is. Oh well, her loss.


----------



## smokin x's

hockeyman474 said:


> My cook from Labor Day and Sunday Football: Freedom Wings or at least I called them "freedom wings." Turkey drumsticks marinated in worchestershire and Not Your Fathers Rootbeer (hard rootbeer), rubbed with a spicy blend, wrapped in bacon, that part rubbed with the sweet part of my rub. I smoked for 3 hours at 250 with apple wood chunks and Jack Daniels wood chips.


If you like the "not your fathers" root beer. Try the Coney Island hard root beer. It's not near as sweet and has more of an old fashioned root beer flavor. It is a lot better, and I loved the not your father's


----------



## smokin x's

Any body have a good whole or half chicken recipe?

Going out to grab a couple chickens tomorrow and I'm looking to try something a little different than just my chicken rub and peach wood smoke.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Might sound a little out there, but it was really good.....

rinse chicken with room temp water and pat dry
soak over 1/2 up Kosher salt and enough orange soda to cover
next day, out of the soda, rinse room temp water pat dry
rub with sesame seed oil
season with 50/50 mix of McCormick's Perfect Pinch Asian Seasoning and McCormick's Perfect Pinch Rotisserie chicken seasoning

http://www.mccormick.com/Spices-and-Flavors/Herbs-and-Spices/Blends/Perfect-Pinch-Asian-Seasoning
http://www.mccormick.com/Spices-and...ds/Perfect-Pinch-Rotisserie-Chicken-Seasoning

I mix mine together about 50/50 in a small container and sprinkle over the chicken.
Pecan, Peach, and/or Apple woods are good compliments 

Might sound a little "out there" for a smoker recipe, but it was REALLY good....I tried it again with Pineapple Juice as opposed to the orange soda, it was also very good. I wouldn't try orange juice though, that really didn't work for us at all....


You can also go with my kids favorite a simple BBQ/Bacon approach...
rinse and dry
carefully separate the skin from the meat without removing (it isn't difficult, just need patience - I use my hand and slide my hand in between the skin and the meat, trying not to tear the skin or separate at the edge)
once you have "the space" between the skin and the meat I coat with McCormick's Grill Mates Molasses Bacon Seasoning working to get the seasoning on the meat, protected by the skin

http://www.mccormick.com/Grill-Mates/Flavors/Seasoning-Blends/Grill-Mates-Molasses-Bacon-Seasoning

Once the seasoning is under the skin, I coat the skin VERY LIGHTLY with BBQ sauce of choice - no matter what sauce I use (unless homemade) I add about 1/2 cup of Apple Cider vinegar to it. A Sunday football favorite is Stubbs Sweet Heat, cut with the vinegar.
I tend to use Pecan with this recipe and after about 60-90 minutes in the smoke, I open the smoker, recoat with sauce and seal it up until it is done.

In both cases I run the smoker lower than most, usually around 180 or so...I don't rush it.

Both will work with skinless, boneless poultry as well!

Joe


----------



## nicko

As an add-on to what Joe just said about putting seasoning on the meat beneath the skin, you can also use that pocket between the skin and meat to hold some fresh sausage. And when I smoke a chicken vertically, i stuff more fresh sausage into the neck opening. As the chicken an sausage cook, the juices that come off the sausage will run down the bird and self baste the chicken as it cooks.


----------



## chaded

Those briskets are looking good. I've been wanting to do one for awhile but can't really find any. The crazy thing is my grocery store is an italian family owned one that does all the fresh cuts and whatnot. I should just ask them if they have any.


----------



## 12-Ringer

chaded said:


> Those briskets are looking good. I've been wanting to do one for awhile but can't really find any. The crazy thing is my grocery store is an italian family owned one that does all the fresh cuts and whatnot. I should just ask them if they have any.


Any membership stores nearby Costco, Sams Club, BJs, they always have em...if you're not a member, basic membership is usually free and well worth it...that brisket I bought was $34, same one at the butcher was $46 - the difference got me the potatoes, carrots, Balsamic Glaze, and seasoning.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

chaded said:


> Those briskets are looking good. I've been wanting to do one for awhile but can't really find any. The crazy thing is my grocery store is an italian family owned one that does all the fresh cuts and whatnot. I should just ask them if they have any.


Any membership stores nearby Costco, Sams Club, BJs, they always have em...if you're not a member, basic membership is usually free and well worth it...that brisket I bought was $34, same one at the butcher was $46 - the difference got me the potatoes, carrots, Balsamic Glaze, and seasoning.

Joe


----------



## smokin x's

Thanks Joe. Im gonna give the pineapple juice a go. Gotta see if I can find that Asian seasoning while I'm out. It does sound a little different as a smoke recipe but it sounds good too! I'm assuming you start low until it's just about done (noticed you said you try and keep it at 180) then transfer to direct higher heat to crisp up the skin a little?

Nicko, thanks for the sausage tip. I'm gonna put that to use when I do a couple whole birds filled with cornbread stuffing in another month or two once it starts to really cool off. I could see a good breakfast sausage going good with the cornbread stuffing.


----------



## pbuck

Getting ready to stuff some summer sausages for smoke tomorrow.


----------



## 12-Ringer

smokin x's said:


> Thanks Joe. Im gonna give the pineapple juice a go. Gotta see if I can find that Asian seasoning while I'm out. It does sound a little different as a smoke recipe but it sounds good too! I'm assuming you start low until it's just about done (noticed you said you try and keep it at 180) then transfer to direct higher heat to crisp up the skin a little?
> 
> Nicko, thanks for the sausage tip. I'm gonna put that to use when I do a couple whole birds filled with cornbread stuffing in another month or two once it starts to really cool off. I could see a good breakfast sausage going good with the cornbread stuffing.


Yes, because I have the MES and not a grill/smoker combo, what I do is when the chicken hits an IT of 155 I spray the grill grates with non-stick and fire up the grill usually in the 350-400 degree range (takes mere seconds). I do wait until the grill has stabilized at that temp. As soon as it has stabilized, the chicken goes in, skin side down, I do not add anything else to the chicken, I know a few guys add a variety of oils, I do not. The "crisping" process is quick and you should tend closely to the meat as the margin between crisp skin and dried meat is small.....If I do this with the BBQ, I will add a little more sauce before going on the grill...

The ideal IT for poultry is 165 - you might be surprised how fast the IT rises going from a smokehouse set like the MES to a grill. By the time I pull the chicken out of the MES it is closing in on 160 - 5-7 minutes in the 400 degree grill and a few minutes to rest and the IT is usually above 165.

If you try it, let us know what you think. Not sure what supermarkets/grocery stores are in you area, but the "GIANT" stores I have visited have all had both the Asian and Rotissere blends.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> Getting ready to stuff some summer sausages for smoke tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 2878418


Your wife must love you or at least your sausage:zip:.....if my kitchen looked like that I'd be relegated to the picnic table out back!!

In all seriousness, what mix are you using....I am planning to get some done soon too and always interested in the details. Is that venison or something else. 

Joe


----------



## smokin x's

12-Ringer said:


> Yes, because I have the MES and not a grill/smoker combo, what I do is when the chicken hits an IT of 155 I spray the grill grates with non-stick and fire up the grill usually in the 350-400 degree range (takes mere seconds). I do wait until the grill has stabilized at that temp. As soon as it has stabilized, the chicken goes in, skin side down, I do not add anything else to the chicken, I know a few guys add a variety of oils, I do not. The "crisping" process is quick and you should tend closely to the meat as the margin between crisp skin and dried meat is small.....If I do this with the BBQ, I will add a little more sauce before going on the grill...
> 
> The ideal IT for poultry is 165 - you might be surprised how fast the IT rises going from a smokehouse set like the MES to a grill. By the time I pull the chicken out of the MES it is closing in on 160 - 5-7 minutes in the 400 degree grill and a few minutes to rest and the IT is usually above 165.
> 
> If you try it, let us know what you think. Not sure what supermarkets/grocery stores are in you area, but the "GIANT" stores I have visited have all had both the Asian and Rotissere blends.
> 
> Joe


sounds good! poultry does always seem to get to 165 fast, Ive never really experienced much of a stall with it. Ive got a small weber charcoal grill I will probably fire up and have running pretty hot to transfer over to for crisping. It takes a little bit to make that big of a temp jump in my offset wood smoker. I can understand not wanting to put extra oils on for crisping, it always seems like to me oil that late in the cooking process picks up all the wrong flavors of the smoke and flares up really quick. Learned that the hard way, after a few charred quarters.
There's a Giant right down the street from the Martins that I usually get my chicken from, so Ill take a look in there. Checked the local Walmart already and wasn't expecting much, they don't often carry much variety in the mcCormicks blends (they do always have the smokehouse maple and molasses bacon along with montreal steak and chicken though) I will def report back on what I think of it


----------



## pbuck

12-Ringer said:


> Your wife must love you or at least your sausage:zip:.....if my kitchen looked like that I'd be relegated to the picnic table out back!!
> 
> In all seriousness, what mix are you using....I am planning to get some done soon too and always interested in the details. Is that venison or something else.
> 
> Joe


Lol!! Wife's not home and she absolutely LOVES my sausage..es [emoji16][emoji16] Actually, she doesn't mind long as it's cleaned up. She makes more of a mess when she's baking pies or cakes but it'll be all clean and shiny before she gets home anyway. [emoji48]

It's a Witts seasoning kit from www.askthemeatman.com. I get the 25# kits and usually only do 1/2 at a time. 12# goes a ways and I don't like to keep leftovers frozen for very long.

I used 10# venison and 2.5# pork. I picked up some sliced pork belly and a small shoulder roast. Only thing I added was about 1 1/2 cups of high temp cheddar and 3 tbls of mustard seed. I have a couple friends who don't like hot stuff so I just make it mild. I've added jalapeños and it was very good. I get such good reviews from people who eat it I don't feel a need to change. It's just easy to not fool with mixing a recipe. Besides, it is almost exactly like the scratch one I have. 

It'll go in the MES in the morning with a mixture of hickory and apple pellets.


----------



## chaded

12-Ringer said:


> Any membership stores nearby Costco, Sams Club, BJs, they always have em...if you're not a member, basic membership is usually free and well worth it...that brisket I bought was $34, same one at the butcher was $46 - the difference got me the potatoes, carrots, Balsamic Glaze, and seasoning.
> 
> Joe



The only one of those is a Sam's Club. Not sure I would go there enough to justify the membership although I have thought about it a few times. I might have to extend my search out a little bit and ask the butcher if they have some that I don't see or if maybe they can get me one.


----------



## 12-Ringer

chaded said:


> The only one of those is a Sam's Club. Not sure I would go there enough to justify the membership although I have thought about it a few times. I might have to extend my search out a little bit and ask the butcher if they have some that I don't see or if maybe they can get me one.


Yeah, I think Sams Club lowest membership option runs $45...that could buy a brisket...

Joe


----------



## robinhood23

Rathbuck said:


> Well boys,
> 
> Sometimes a smoke is a learning experience. I'd done venison tenderloin in the past with awesome results, and pulled some out of the freezer for a smoke on Saturday. Brined them Friday night, pulled them out on Saturday and got 'em ready with a different rub than I'd used in the past (rub from a friend that owns a butcher shop). Rubbed them, and put them on with a mixture of apple wood and lump. Using a new lump (Basque's sugar maple charcoal), and the smoke smelled unreal.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smoked them until internal temp hit 145, then got the coals hot and seared two of them on the outside and left the others alone. Honestly, they were good (very good), but the rub did not work with venison. Worked amazing on the brisket, but was pretty bland on these - didn't add much to the overall flavor. Finished with a mushroom sauce that still made them taste awesome.
> 
> Next time I'll go back to my own rub - those were unbelievable. Of course, these were from a 4.5 year old buck and the last batch were from a 1.5 year old doe, so that might've made a bit of a difference...LOL


May be a dumb question, but how do you make your mushroom sauce??? (I am hopefully going to be trying your recipe when I get a fresh backstrap in the next few weeks!


----------



## smokin x's

Joe, I could not for the life of me find that Asian seasoning. Checked Martin's, giant, kennys market, Wal-Mart, food lion, and weis. 

I did however find a few things to make my own (not sure if it will be similar to mcCormicks or not) 

I have sesame seed, ginger, coriander, fenugreek, celery flakes, chili flakes, garlic flakes, onion flakes, black pepper, dried green onion, and I'm zesting some orange and lemon into the mix. Gonna run everything in my spice grinder before I add the zest in. 

I already had rottiserie on hand. Chicken halves are chilling in pineapple juice overnight. 

I did a short run on the smoker this evening to get a little flavor into the necks and innards. Gonna make a gravy tomorrow to go along with it. 

Planning on firing up the smoker for dinner tomorrow. Gonna do cornbread, and your potato and carrot recipe as well. 

If you guys are cornbread fans, I've got a killer recipe for that (not for the smoker though)


----------



## 12-Ringer

Always uo for a cornbread recipe, my wife logs the stuff, especially if it is a little on the sweeter side....

Joe


----------



## 145nWV

chaded said:


> The only one of those is a Sam's Club. Not sure I would go there enough to justify the membership although I have thought about it a few times. I might have to extend my search out a little bit and ask the butcher if they have some that I don't see or if maybe they can get me one.


Walmart has been carrying brisket around here.


----------



## pbuck

145nWV said:


> Walmart has been carrying brisket around here.


Mine too but they're all like 15#. I can't find enough people to cook for lol!


----------



## smokin x's

Southern style cornbread:

2c All purpose flour
2c yellow corn meal 
1/2c white sugar
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon salt
2 eggs 
2c sour cream
2oz heavy cream or buttermilk
2/3c milk
2 tablespoons honey or molasses
1/2c melted butter 

Mix all dry together, mix all wet seperately. 
Fold wet into dry. 
Pour into warm cast iron skillet or room temp cake pan. 
Bake @ 400 for 20-25 mins. 

At about 18 minutes I pour on a little extra honey or molasses. 

You can make as sweet as you want by the last minute glaze. It doesn't need much as it's a sweet recipe to begin with. The sour cream and heavy cream/buttermilk keep it really moist. A lot of the recipes I've come across end up with a super dense, not so sweet, dry cornbread. This one 100% does not fall into that category.


----------



## smokin x's

pbuck said:


> Mine too but they're all like 15#. I can't find enough people to cook for lol!


Every once in a while mine has em in but they're all about the same as what you're finding. And the price is a little crazy usually too. I mean 45-50$ I could understand for a 15#er but the ones I've seen are running in the low $70's...


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

pbuck said:


> Mine too but they're all like 15#. I can't find enough people to cook for lol!


You're not trying hard enough


----------



## Outback Man

pbuck said:


> Mine too but they're all like 15#. I can't find enough people to cook for lol!


Breakfast brisket...lunch brisket...dinner brisket...15 lbs. won't last all that long... 


And full disclosure on the ribs from a couple of pages ago...they were awesome and warmed up well for tailgating, but even though I'm in Columbus, Ohio I was heading up to Ann Arbor for that game.


----------



## pbuck

SS's went in at 7am.


----------



## Rathbuck

robinhood23 said:


> May be a dumb question, but how do you make your mushroom sauce??? (I am hopefully going to be trying your recipe when I get a fresh backstrap in the next few weeks!


Here's the recipe I follow...a lot of "eyeballing" for me...LOL

1 package crimini mushrooms (not sure of the size), sliced and sautéed in butter in the pan until soft. Once soft, add 2-3 tablespoons of Wondra flour (mixes in well and won't give a chalky texture) and stir it up until it's coated the mushrooms. Add 1-1/2 cups of chicken broth or beef broth and let it reduce for 10-15 minutes or so until it's nice and thick. Add ~1/2 cup heavy cream (or until the color looks good) and heat through. . Then salt to taste and/or add more cream until you're happy with it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> SS's went in at 7am.
> 
> View attachment 2884130


How big are those logs - 2-3Lbs?

Joe


----------



## pbuck

12-Ringer said:


> How big are those logs - 2-3Lbs?
> 
> Joe


3# each. I'll cut them in 3rds so I have one pound chunks and vacuum pack them.

Started them out at 130 no smoke till IT hit 90. That took about 75 minutes. I then put the AMPS in and bumped up the temp to 140 for two hours then 150 for 2 more. I just bumped temp to 175 to finish to an IT of 152.


----------



## pbuck

Just pulled em at 5:15. IT at 153. The 2 in the back were up to 156. Just hanging out and cooling now. I'll chop into the small one in a little while. It's in the fridge on express cool. Lol.


----------



## pbuck




----------



## crankn101

Looks good man!


----------



## crankn101

Do any of you guys use a not so popular smoking wood that grows in your area?


What kind of wood could I use from colo?


----------



## MRouse

I don't have a smoke house but I'm wondering how it would come out on my Ugly Drum Smoker. May try it and post some pics.....


----------



## 12-Ringer

crankn101 said:


> Do any of you guys use a not so popular smoking wood that grows in your area?
> 
> 
> What kind of wood could I use from colo?


Chokecherry
Alder
Maple
Birch
Plum
Oak

I think they are all native to CO and all good in a smoker....

Joe


----------



## DV1

pbuck said:


> Mine too but they're all like 15#. I can't find enough people to cook for lol!


My Walmart had several. I picked up an 8 and 12 pounder, was just over $50 for both.


----------



## zmax hunter

Just wrapped up 3 pork butts, 1 with Strawberries grand champion rub, 1 with a mccormick mesquite rub, and 1 with apple juice, a splash of apple cider vinegar and a light rub with salt n pepper. All will go on my pellet grill to be smoked with a blend of 80% pecan to 20% hickory, going to use 200 heat starting at 6am.
I will check temp tomorrow evening about 6pm. , will monitor every few hrs and plan to remove from the smoker about 6am friday, wrap them and toss them in a cooler for a 3.5hr drive. Once i get to Independence ks, i will pull them. Plan is now to eat the pulled pork sandwiches for friday lunch.

Cant wait to get this party started, will post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Billy H

pbuck said:


> View attachment 2887298


Nice job on those.


----------



## pbuck

crankn101 said:


> Looks good man!





Billy H said:


> Nice job on those.


Thanks guys. Wife said best batch yet and I may have to agree. They'll be even better after setting a couple days in the fridge.


----------



## chaded

pbuck said:


> View attachment 2887298



Might as well send a log this way so I can see if it's any good.


----------



## pbuck

chaded said:


> Might as well send a log this way so I can see if it's any good.


Last time I tried that it didn't work out so well and I wasted about $30 worth of meat. Sent two packages from WV via USPS Priority. One, a release to Texas and the other a small styrofoam cooler to Va. Release made it to TX in 2 days, the snack sticks of course got lost and took 6 days. It's only a 6 HOUR drive to my buddy's place. Lol!!!


----------



## zmax hunter

22lbs+ pork butt, layed them on the grate at 0630.
Left is the mccormick mesquite dry rub
Center is Strawberroes grand champion rub
Right is a salt n pepper rub after marinating in apple juice and a splash of apple cider vinegar for 12 hrs
Im considering loosely foil wrapping them tonight about 10 or 11p and let them continue to cook till 6a tomorrow to retain more moisture.


----------



## 12-Ringer

zmax hunter said:


> 22lbs+ pork butt, layed them on the grate at 0630.
> Left is the mccormick mesquite dry rub
> Center is Strawberroes grand champion rub
> Right is a salt n pepper rub after marinating in apple juice and a splash of apple cider vinegar for 12 hrs
> Im considering loosely foil wrapping them tonight about 10 or 11p and let them continue to cook till 6a tomorrow to retain more moisture.


Looking good....

Joe


----------



## nicko

Chicken breast stuffed with prosciutto, sharp provolone, roasted peppers, garlic, and sprinkled with Italian seasoning. Smoked with apple wood chips on the BGE.


----------



## pbuck

Lookin good guys! 

Still the best thread on AT!!!


----------



## Rathbuck

pbuck said:


> Lookin good guys!
> 
> Still the best thread on AT!!!


Agree 100%...well, close second is the "Worst Taxidermy" thread. I cry laughing every time I read through that one.


----------



## Sluggersetta901

I'll be smoking ribs tomorrow for the Ole Miss / Bama game tomorrow. 

Best part about is my buddy's coming into town with ballast point beers and some nice cigar city beers.


----------



## pablito2510

sluggersetta901 said:


> i'll be smoking ribs tomorrow for the ole miss / bama game tomorrow.
> 
> Best part about is my buddy's coming into town with ballast point beers and some nice cigar city beers.


Roll Tide !!!


----------



## Sluggersetta901

Hotty toddy!!


----------



## MN0451

Help me out here please....

I'm new to grinding and smoking, anything from waterfowl to deer. Is there a website that has recipes or a forum where others share their recipes? I need grind recipes right now for goose/duck sausage and brats. Any help would be awesome and very much appreciated!!!


----------



## Outback Man

30+ lbs of brisket on. Glad mine isn't the one that looks like a foot with infected toenails.


----------



## smokin x's

Hey Joe, I had that chicken the other night with the pineapple juice marinade, sesame oil binder, and my own Asian rub (couldn't seem to find the mccormicks anywhere) along with that potato and carrot recipe you've posted. 

Both were really good! From now on any thing I smoke that will be for slicing will have those potatoes and veggies. For pulling though, I've got to stick to the Mac salad, slaw, and beans. 

I've got Tuesday and weds off this week, I'm thinking of a fatty on Tuesday. Not sure what I'm throwing on Wednesday, but I need another long smoke. It's actually relaxing, just sitting back and tending an offset smoker for 12-18 hours (some may disagree). 

Did a picnic roast two weeks ago, chicken halves earlier this week, haven't done a fatty before so I'm excited about that. It has been a while since I threw a brisket on but I'm not sure that the bank account is going to go for it. Might just have to settle for some ribs or a pork loin.


----------



## soonershooter

https://vimeo.com/139789159


----------



## pablito2510

In honor of you Joe. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Hammer 1

nicko said:


> Chicken breast stuffed with prosciutto, sharp provolone, roasted peppers, garlic, and sprinkled with Italian seasoning. Smoked with apple wood chips on the BGE.


That's killing me right there! Nice work!!


----------



## djkost

I just got done curing and smoking a wild hog, it turned out great. Used a Bradley smoker.


----------



## djkost

Go to Bradley's smoking forum, There are a lot of guys on there that know how to cure and smoke.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pablito2510 said:


> In honor of you Joe. Can't wait!!!


They are good aren't they? Can't believe how good, yet how easy.

Joe


----------



## DV1

Did my first brisket today. Well, I started yesterday at 10 pm with an 8 lb packer. I gave it a basic rub, salt and pepper, injected with beef broth and put it in at 10 pm on 225. Got up at 4 am and wrapped it at IT of 160. Went for a quick morning hunt, which was blown up by another guy putting bait 10 feet from my stand (public land) so I got out at 8 am and came home to babysit the brisket. When I checked it at 8:30 am it was at 207 IT. I thought it would take longer. Pulled it off right away and put it in a cooler to rest. Pulled it out at noon and started slicing. I thought it might be a little over done, maybe dry because it went to 207 but it wasn't dry at all. In fact, it seemed like the fat between the point and flat didn't render much at all. 

I trimmed the fat cap to between 1/4 and 1/8 inch and took off all the waxy, heavy fat on the end of the point. Was my first brisket so I don't know if they are supposed to be very fatty or not but this one was. Flavor was great but was very fatty. Are they supposed to be that fatty?


----------



## pablito2510

12-Ringer said:


> They are good aren't they? Can't believe how good, yet how easy.
> 
> Joe


Came out amazing!!!!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

DV1 said:


> Did my first brisket today. Well, I started yesterday at 10 pm with an 8 lb packer. I gave it a basic rub, salt and pepper, injected with beef broth and put it in at 10 pm on 225. Got up at 4 am and wrapped it at IT of 160. Went for a quick morning hunt, which was blown up by another guy putting bait 10 feet from my stand (public land) so I got out at 8 am and came home to babysit the brisket. When I checked it at 8:30 am it was at 207 IT. I thought it would take longer. Pulled it off right away and put it in a cooler to rest. Pulled it out at noon and started slicing. I thought it might be a little over done, maybe dry because it went to 207 but it wasn't dry at all. In fact, it seemed like the fat between the point and flat didn't render much at all.
> 
> I trimmed the fat cap to between 1/4 and 1/8 inch and took off all the waxy, heavy fat on the end of the point. Was my first brisket so I don't know if they are supposed to be very fatty or not but this one was. Flavor was great but was very fatty. Are they supposed to be that fatty?


Should not be very "fatty" when it is done. Remember the fat renders better with the low/slow approach. Wrapping accelerates the heating process but doesn't necessarily give the fat time to render as well. 

Think of this way....same exact cuts meat one in a 450 degree degree oven the other in 250 degree oven. The 450 temps will get the meat to the 200 IT much faster, but will have more fat which consequently results in a tougher/drier finished product as compared to the 250 degree cook.

Joe


----------



## DV1

12-Ringer said:


> Should not be very "fatty" when it is done. Remember the fat renders better with the low/slow approach. Wrapping accelerates the heating process but doesn't necessarily give the fat time to render as well.
> 
> Think of this way....same exact cuts meat one in a 450 degree degree oven the other in 250 degree oven. The 450 temps will get the meat to the 200 IT much faster, but will have more fat which consequently results in a tougher/drier finished product as compared to the 250 degree cook.
> 
> Joe


Thanks. I have another one to try and guess I will try without wrapping. It wasn't dray at all though, it was very good, just had a lot of fat to pick out. I think I will trim the fat cap to no more than an 1/8 of an inch too. I'm just not a big fan of too much fat, guess it's from trying to eat "clean" over the last 30+ years.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Glad I didn't go all out with the smoker for the Eagles / Cowboys game - was a stinker no matter how you look at it...wonder if the Chip Kelly experiment will be another 12-year endeavor

Joe


----------



## robinhood23

Rathbuck said:


> Here's the recipe I follow...a lot of "eyeballing" for me...LOL
> 
> 1 package crimini mushrooms (not sure of the size), sliced and sautéed in butter in the pan until soft. Once soft, add 2-3 tablespoons of Wondra flour (mixes in well and won't give a chalky texture) and stir it up until it's coated the mushrooms. Add 1-1/2 cups of chicken broth or beef broth and let it reduce for 10-15 minutes or so until it's nice and thick. Add ~1/2 cup heavy cream (or until the color looks good) and heat through. . Then salt to taste and/or add more cream until you're happy with it.



Thank you! I will give it a try


----------



## chaded

soonershooter said:


> https://vimeo.com/139789159



Sick.....details on the smoker?


----------



## 12-Ringer

LEM is running a special - your choice of 100 ct wild game meat bags, 8 oz hog casings, or sausage variety pack with any purchase of $65 or more promo code FREEBIE15

good through 10/12

Might be a good time to stock up on some supplies....

Hope this helps someone....

Joe


----------



## zmax hunter

My pork butts turned out to be a hit, flavorful, still moist, and i was amazed how they retained the heat. I pulled them off the grill, wrapped each in foil and tossed them in a room temp cooler. We left minneapolis ks about 805, arrived in independence ks about 12, i set up and started pulling them, they were still almost to hot to touch. I need to buy the bearclaws.
People were fighting for what little was left over to take home.
Even tho i had 3 different flavors, i only had 1 pan and tried to keep them separate, in the end, all 3 were somewhat mixed with each other, i suppose adding to the flavors of each sandwich, as people built their own.
Need to cook another just for me, lol,..and my family too, i suppose,..haha


----------



## zmax hunter

The 3 butts was plenty to feed 29 people, still had about 2.5lbs of meat left, i would guess, i had 3 sandwiches, i know many had at least 2,.. some were just eating meat with no bun, dipped in bbq sauce and i know 1 ate a lot just plain


----------



## soonershooter

chaded said:


> Sick.....details on the smoker?


Mule tuf smoker they are made in Sikeston Missouri... This thing is a machine when it comes to smoking anything....


----------



## pbuck

Bueller? Who's cookin?


----------



## Victory357

Venison backstrap bacon jalapeno poppers. This deer was killed ten days ago.


----------



## adr1601

Anyone have a good recipe for venison bologna?


----------



## Cdn-3d

adr1601 said:


> Anyone have a good recipe for venison bologna?


venison spam?


----------



## pablito2510

Cdn-3d said:


> venison spam?


Potted venison meat


----------



## Outback Man

Not going out for opening weekend for the first time in forever so had to figure out a way to keep my mind off it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Outback Man said:


> Not going out for opening weekend for the first time in forever so had to figure out a way to keep my mind off it.


That assortment will do it...

Joe


----------



## pablito2510

So next Saturday is the wife's birthday. She loves pork ribs(babys). Having 10 people or so and doing 6 racks. Need some opinions on another meat selection that will, A.) Go good with pork ribs, B.) Same time frame(ish) as the ribs. I thought of doing a butt, but it's a surprise type party so looking at getting the smoke done while she is at work, wrap it, throw it in the cooler until the people show up. What say you.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

pablito2510 said:


> So next Saturday is the wife's birthday. She loves pork ribs(babys). Having 10 people or so and doing 6 racks. Need some opinions on another meat selection that will, A.) Go good with pork ribs, B.) Same time frame(ish) as the ribs. I thought of doing a butt, but it's a surprise type party so looking at getting the smoke done while she is at work, wrap it, throw it in the cooler until the people show up. What say you.


Beef rib roast.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pablito2510 said:


> So next Saturday is the wife's birthday. She loves pork ribs(babys). Having 10 people or so and doing 6 racks. Need some opinions on another meat selection that will, A.) Go good with pork ribs, B.) Same time frame(ish) as the ribs. I thought of doing a butt, but it's a surprise type party so looking at getting the smoke done while she is at work, wrap it, throw it in the cooler until the people show up. What say you.


Pretty simple...beef short ribs...meats all of the criteria you mentioned. They dress well too and you can alternate between the beef and pork.

Another great main to go with the potatoes and carrots I've mentioned several times on this thread.

Let us know what you decide and how it turns out...

Joe


----------



## pablito2510

12-Ringer said:


> Pretty simple...beef short ribs...meats all of the criteria you mentioned. They dress well too and you can alternate between the beef and pork.
> 
> Another great main to go with the potatoes and carrots I've mentioned several times on this thread.
> 
> Let us know what you decide and how it turns out...
> 
> Joe


Well probably going to do a beef cut of some sort. Smoked Potatoes are already on the menu, as well as slaw, macaroni salad and heaping mounds of cake.


----------



## Outback Man

Well I'm not normally a white meat kinda guy on birds cause it's always so dry, but these were the juiciest breasts I've ever had in my mouth.


----------



## Rathbuck

I love smoking whole chickens...slather with apple sauce and rub, then put 'em on the smoker...absolutely unreal!

Smoked a pork shoulder last weekend - no pics, but dang it was good!!! Leftovers frozen for taking up north next weekend.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Awe c'mon OUtback - need some details - what's on em', what's in em'----man they look good!!

Joe


----------



## pbuck

And why the amps tube?


----------



## Victory357

Outback Man said:


> ...but these were the juiciest breasts I've ever had in my mouth.


If you've had as many breasts in your mouth as me, that is quite a statement


----------



## pbuck

Word


----------



## Outback Man

12-Ringer said:


> Awe c'mon OUtback - need some details - what's on em', what's in em'----man they look good!!
> 
> Joe


Used a brine and a rub I found on the smoking meat forum from a user named Chef JimmyJ. The brine was used on both, but the rub was only used on the red one. I also added some ground up ghost pepper to that rub to give it a little more kick. My wife and kids aren't as pain seeking orally or anally as I am though, so I toned there's down w/just a Caribbean Jerk dry rub. Both turned out great.

*Brine*
1/2C Kosher Salt
2T Paprika
2T Gran. Garlic
2T Gran. Onion
2T Dry Thyme
2T Black Pepper
1C Vinegar (Any)
1-11/2Gal Cold Water to cover Chix
1T Red Pepper Flake Optional

*Rub*
1/2C Raw Sugar
2T Paprika 
1T Cayenne
1T Gran. Garlic
1T Gran. Onion
1tsp Black Pepper
1tsp Allspice


----------



## Outback Man

Victory357 said:


> If you've had as many breasts in your mouth as me, that is quite a statement


I have some filled w/liquid before, but not dripping with it like these were...if that makes sense...


----------



## 12-Ringer

Outback Man said:


> Used a brine and a rub I found on the smoking meat forum from a user named Chef JimmyJ. The brine was used on both, but the rub was only used on the red one. I also added some ground up ghost pepper to that rub to give it a little more kick. My wife and kids aren't as pain seeking orally or anally as I am though, so I toned there's down w/just a Caribbean Jerk dry rub. Both turned out great.
> 
> *Brine*
> 1/2C Kosher Salt
> 2T Paprika
> 2T Gran. Garlic
> 2T Gran. Onion
> 2T Dry Thyme
> 2T Black Pepper
> 1C Vinegar (Any)
> 1-11/2Gal Cold Water to cover Chix
> 1T Red Pepper Flake Optional
> 
> *Rub*
> 1/2C Raw Sugar
> 2T Paprika
> 1T Cayenne
> 1T Gran. Garlic
> 1T Gran. Onion
> 1tsp Black Pepper
> 1tsp Allspice


What was in the cans, beer, soda???

Joe


----------



## Outback Man

Miller Lite...put some extra spices in them and had just taken the kids to an apple farm so cut some up and put fresh apple chunks in too.


----------



## nhns4

This looks interesting 


https://www.kickstarter.com/project...te&utm_content=company&utm_campaign=kspledges


----------



## 12-Ringer

nhns4 said:


> This looks interesting
> 
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/project...te&utm_content=company&utm_campaign=kspledges




Man this looks slick and is exactly what I have been asking/looking for..... I do have a question though that I cannot seem to find the answer for.....what happens if I pledge and the product never gets off of the ground?

Has anyone every done anything like this before.

Joe


----------



## nhns4

12-Ringer said:


> Man this looks slick and is exactly what I have been asking/looking for..... I do have a question though that I cannot seem to find the answer for.....what happens if I pledge and the product never gets off of the ground?
> 
> Has anyone every done anything like this before.
> 
> Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

nhns4 said:


>


Thanks....was this on the site - I'm not sure how I missed it??? It has been the worst week of my life and cruising AT has helped occupy some of my grey matter and give me a break from all of the hospital talk...

Joe


----------



## nhns4

12-Ringer said:


> Thanks....was this on the site - I'm not sure how I missed it??? It has been the worst week of my life and cruising AT has helped occupy some of my grey matter and give me a break from all of the hospital talk...
> 
> Joe


It was on their site somewhere in the frequently asked questions.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Just thought I'd share the latest LEM offer...tis the season for jerky, snack sticks and bologna - every little bit helps...


*Offer is valid through Monday, October 5, 2015 at 11:59 pm EST. Must use promo code FALLSHIP15 to receive Free Ground Shipping in cart. $110 order minimum to receive promotional offer does not include tax or shipping. Oversize and/or additional shipping fees do apply. Shipping offer is only applicable within the 48 Contiguous United States. This offer is valid through LEMProducts.com only. Offer not valid through any other retailer. Offer is NOT valid on prior purchases. NOT valid with other discounts. Other conditions may apply.*

Joe


----------



## pablito2510

Well wife's surprise birthday is going down today. Side dishes are prepped and ready, have my own slaw, mac and cheese, beans and Joe's tators/carrots. Dropped off all that at the parentals so when the wife gets home from work she is none the wise. 

Meat on tap today is 4 racks of baby backs, 2 slathered with yella mustard and 2 with Haks bacon maple mustard and all smothered in my dry rub, also have 2 decent tri tips that I covered in Worcester and rubbed down in montana seasoning. 

Pics to follow. Need to make the kitchen look as if I wasn't in it at all.


----------



## Outback Man

First time for spatchcock chicken. Turned out pretty darn good. Only brined for four hours beforehand. Same brine as before and same rub on the red one except I spiced it up with a little more ghost pepper. Used a Greek rub on the other one this time. Only took about two hours


----------



## adr1601

Never stopped raining here today so made some summer sausage. In the fridge over night to cure and in the smoker in the morning.


----------



## 12-Ringer

You've got a knack with chicken, that's for sure....they look great!!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Anything good going in these days?

Joe


----------



## crankn101

Whats the best way to store smoking wood? I have a bunch of pieces about 4-6" long and split into quarters and have no idea how to store it, right now its in some 5 gallon buckets.


----------



## Outback Man

I couldn't resist and backed that kickstarter thing for some of those temp probes. Got the full block w/the 4 probes. Guess I'll see if they show up in January...


----------



## mhedlund

I've got a whole wild Turkey brining in my frig. What do you guys think? Can I hang it in my smoker and do the whole thing?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Outback Man said:


> I couldn't resist and backed that kickstarter thing for some of those temp probes. Got the full block w/the 4 probes. Guess I'll see if they show up in January...


Me too - ordered the "early turkey" guy actually reached out and answered a few questions I had - if these things work as promised they are going to be a game changer...I can have food on the grill, in the smoker and in the oven with one device measuring everything....

I was a little worried when I saw the specs with regard to distance and interference issues, that is why I went with the extra $10 for the extended wireless....I know with my Ivation, I can have the probe in the smoker out back and the receiver next to my bed like an alarm clock for those long overnight smokes....hopefully these will do the same.

I am excited and will be waiting for that late Christmas present....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

crankn101 said:


> Whats the best way to store smoking wood? I have a bunch of pieces about 4-6" long and split into quarters and have no idea how to store it, right now its in some 5 gallon buckets.


I use a Rubbermaid tote. Seems to do the trick nicely...plus I can add add chips, pellets, in the chunks and not worry about dirt getting in the bucket...

Joe


----------



## Outback Man

12-Ringer said:


> Me too - ordered the "early turkey" guy actually reached out and answered a few questions I had - if these things work as promised they are going to be a game changer...I can have food on the grill, in the smoker and in the oven with one device measuring everything....
> 
> I was a little worried when I saw the specs with regard to distance and interference issues, that is why I went with the extra $10 for the extended wireless....I know with my Ivation, I can have the probe in the smoker out back and the receiver next to my bed like an alarm clock for those long overnight smokes....hopefully these will do the same.
> 
> I am excited and will be waiting for that late Christmas present....
> 
> Joe


Can you clarify what you mean by the extra $10 for the extended wireless? I thought getting the full block did that, but maybe misunderstood. Is there something else extra needed to enable the unlimited wireless range capability?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Not sure...the 149 (early chicken)model was the standard block the 159 (early turkey)had the extended wireless...

When I looked a little further it appeared 30 feet was the recommended range on the standard...of course I could be miataken...

Joe


----------



## Outback Man

12-Ringer said:


> Not sure...the 149 (early chicken)model was the standard block the 159 (early turkey)had the extended wireless...
> 
> When I looked a little further it appeared 30 feet was the recommended range on the standard...of course I could be miataken...
> 
> Joe


See I thought the early chicken was just a cheaper version they were allowing so many of to sell and when they sold the number of those they wanted to at that price the next offering was the same thing only $10 more. I thought that the probe itself had an approx. 30' range (so just the probe and it's single little one probe wooden charger,) but when you add the block it increases that and allows the block to connect to wifi and send signal to your smartphone wherever you are if you have smartphone internet signal. I could be completely wrong though...I typically measure once and cut twice...


----------



## 12-Ringer

Outback Man said:


> ...I typically measure once and cut twice...


Made me laugh out loud - literally!!

You might be right - I just noticed the 159 indicated extended wireless and the 149 did not...could be a marketing ploy, either way they thought that I can cover multiple cuts at the same time is very appealing, especially when I get pork, beef, and chicken all going at the same time...

We shall see what we shall see....

Anyone ever do jerky in their smoker?
I have always stuck with my dehydrator. Guy at work told me he puts his prepared jerky cuts in the smoker for 1 hour at 150 degrees with his choice of smoke (usually hickory), then pulls from the smoker for his dehydrator....seems logical to me...interested in giving it a try....curious if anyone has done it just in their smoker...not the snack stick type of jerky, the sliced type...

Joe


----------



## Outback Man

Yep...I've done two batches of venison jerky recently. I need to do more though cause I didn't has everything I needed for my normal recipe. I'm also not 100% sure the flavor a I've always done on the dehydrator are gonna carry over well to the smoker due to the amount of smoke flavoring that the jerky takes on. I put the smoker on 180 and started picking pieces off around the 2 hour mark but the bulk of it was done in 3-4 hours. I learned a couple of things. First, you need to take the jerky off the smoker sooner than the dehydrator when comparing visual or flexibility done-ness. I think that coming off the smoker it continues to keep cooking longer than when you take it off the dehydrator. Also my first batch I used the smoker and the AmazN addt'l smoke tube. So my first batch ended up a little over done (nothing a damp paper towel in the zip lock bag with the jerky couldn't fix) and a little two smokey. Second batch was much better but made me thing about changing my marinades some.


----------



## chaded

Okay boys, finally found a brisket. It's only 5.5 pounds so might not be the greatest piece but I've never done one so we will see how goes. Going to put it on at midnight I think.

Looks kinda thin on the one side but not too bad on the other.


----------



## nicko

With the holidays coming, I'm starting to think about smoked holiday meals. I haven't hunted for pheasants in 6 years but my mouth starts watering at the thought of a whole pheasant smoked low-and-slow on the BGE.


----------



## smokin x's

nicko said:


> With the holidays coming, I'm starting to think about smoked holiday meals. I haven't hunted for pheasants in 6 years but my mouth starts watering at the thought of a whole pheasant smoked low-and-slow on the BGE.


Smoked pheasant is one of my favorites. 

Stuff that sucker with a cranberry walnut stuffing. That with some good buttery mashed taters and smoked chicken gravy is up there on my list. (Sausage gravy will always be king of all foods for me, but that's a whole nother story)


----------



## tackscall

I smoked a London broil last night, a bit dry but really good


----------



## TheScOuT

I just got my first smoker a few days ago. A MasterBuilt electric one, pretty cheap and nothing fancy. I am pretty excited about it!


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> With the holidays coming, I'm starting to think about smoked holiday meals. I haven't hunted for pheasants in 6 years but my mouth starts watering at the thought of a whole pheasant smoked low-and-slow on the BGE.


Try this - you won't regret it ....

brine overnight in cranberry juice and 1/2 cup kosher salt - you want enough juice to cover the bird.
take the bird out of the brine and rinse with room temp water

skin on or off doesn't matter coat with Dijon mustard and smoke with apple wood
you can add McCormick's Rotisserie season if you want, but not necessarily needed.

If skin is off I do recommend covering with a layer of thin sliced bacon 

It is pretty awesome...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

LEM having a Columbus Day sale 15% off the highest priced item in your cart......

Offer is valid through Monday, October 12, 2015 at 11:59 pm EST. Must use promo code COLUMBUS15 to receive discount in cart. Discount applies to highest priced item in cart only. Oversize and/or additional shipping fees do apply. This offer is valid through LEMProducts.com only. LEM Gift Certificates, Parts and Refurbished products not included. Offer not valid through any other retailer. Promo code may only be used once per customer. Offer is NOT valid on prior purchases. Other conditions may apply.


Holidays are right around the corner and if your families are anything like mine - a smoked turkey or ham ends up being the talk of the holiday.

Joe


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Try this - you won't regret it ....
> 
> brine overnight in cranberry juice and 1/2 cup kosher salt - you want enough juice to cover the bird.
> take the bird out of the brine and rinse with room temp water
> 
> skin on or off doesn't matter coat with Dijon mustard and smoke with apple wood
> you can add McCormick's Rotisserie season if you want, but not necessarily needed.
> 
> If skin is off I do recommend covering with a layer of thin sliced bacon
> 
> It is pretty awesome...
> 
> Joe


Sounds awesome. Now I just need to shoot one.


----------



## 12-Ringer

If you get stuck let me know...there are a few places you can buy one.

Joe


----------



## hockeyman474

No pics....but last weekend smoked a rack and a half of ABTs and the other 1/2 rack had some fresh chipotle and cheddar brats. Delicious tailgating food!


----------



## EXsystem

*First attempt smoked salmon*

Just got back from Salmon fishing and wanted to try right away smoking some fillets. This was my first attempt and it dried out quicker than I thought still tasted good though. They dont look as good as the stuff posted on this thread. I love this thread it definetly a great resource for a newbie like me.


----------



## 138104

EXsystem said:


> Just got back from Salmon fishing and wanted to try right away smoking some fillets. This was my first attempt and it dried out quicker than I thought still tasted good though. They dont look as good as the stuff posted on this thread. I love this thread it definetly a great resource for a newbie like me.


Nice looking salmon. Were you up in Pulaski?


----------



## EXsystem

Perry24 said:


> Nice looking salmon. Were you up in Pulaski?


Yes fished Douglaston just missed a good run on Friday but we were still into fish. You been there lately?


----------



## 138104

EXsystem said:


> Yes fished Douglaston just missed a good run on Friday but we were still into fish. You been there lately?


I was in Pulaski years ago, but not for salmon. Was there a guy name Rick H on the trip with you?


----------



## EXsystem

Perry24 said:


> I was in Pulaski years ago, but not for salmon. Was there a guy name Rick H on the trip with you?


Sorry no dont know anyone by that name.


----------



## 138104

EXsystem said:


> Sorry no dont know anyone by that name.


Figured it was a long shot. He was there last week too. Sounds like you guys just missed the run.


----------



## EXsystem

Perry24 said:


> Figured it was a long shot. He was there last week too. Sounds like you guys just missed the run.


I have been fishing this river for almost 2 decades and "runs" dont mean much to me anymore its more spending time on the river with my friends. Catching fish just adds to the memories :wink:


----------



## 138104

EXsystem said:


> I have been fishing this river for almost 2 decades and "runs" dont mean much to me anymore its more spending time on the river with my friends. Catching fish just adds to the memories :wink:


That's the good stuff for sure!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Great Salmon, looks like you had a blast. As much as it is tailgating time, just can't find the time these days to get the smoker going. We've got a lot going on here these days....I started a thread in the sharing and caring section to highlight our current situation....

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3077770

Might try to get some bologna in soon as it is the season.....

Joe


----------



## Victory357

smoking 17 lbs of pork loin Sunday. Stay tuned.


----------



## Burtle

hey guys I have a boneless chuck roast. 2.5pounds. I was thinking about smoking it on my charcoal smoker tomorrow. Any advice ???

I want some mouth watering roast!


----------



## cjcg7980

Hey guys I'm new here stumbled across your thread and I love it I will definately be gleaning some info off u guys. I own a rec tec smoker and I'm actually gonna be smoking this deboned deer ham today any tips would be great. I will try to post some pics. I rubbed the ham with lite olive oil coated in butt rub seasoning and garlic salt and some paprika. Will be smoking at 230 for around 8 hrs.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Burtle said:


> hey guys I have a boneless chuck roast. 2.5pounds. I was thinking about smoking it on my charcoal smoker tomorrow. Any advice ???
> 
> I want some mouth watering roast!


Lots of great recipes for chuck, but they do take a bit of extra care as it is certainly not the leanest cut available .... this has been a good one for my family and I, turn a low-end cut into a gourmet meal:wink:

Take the cut out of the package and trim any "hard fat" - you'll see what I mean some cuts have pieces of fat that are noticeably harder than the rest, trim them out.
Once the hard fat is removed, rinse with room temp water and pat dry with towels.
In a separate bowl mix your binder, for beef, especially chuck I like to use 1/2 cup of spicey brown mustad and 1/4 cup of balsamic vinegar - mix those two togehter in a bowl until the consistency is uniform and then coat the roast with the binder
Once coated, let rest for about an hour, I don't even refrigerate, I let it rest right on the counter and get the spice rub and smoker ready while it is resting, an hour isn't really that long when you are doing these other things.
Once an hour as elapsed you will want to put your rub on the meat, anyone who has tried my smoked chuck wonders how it tastes so good, here is the secret... I make a beef rub using the following ingrediates, all store bought and often readily available....
1 container of McCormicks Rotisserie Chicken Season
1 package of McCormicks Grill Mates Memphis Pit BBQ rub 
2 tablespooons of McCormicks Worchestershire/Black pepper blend
Mix these ingredients together and I store in a shaker jar, certainly won't need all of it for a 2.5lb roast, but nice to have on hand for other beef cuts
Once mixed together you will want to sprinkle on the chuck, massaging in where possible
http://www.mccormick.com/Spices-and...ds/Perfect-Pinch-Rotisserie-Chicken-Seasoning
http://www.mccormick.com/Grill-Mates/Flavors/Dry-Rubs/Grill-Mates-Slow----Low-Memphis-Pit-BBQ-Rub
http://www.mccormick.com/Spices-and...ices/Worcestershire-Ground-Black-Pepper-Blend

When cooking beef I prefer a bit of a heartier smoke, so I tend to use a mesquite blend that is 80% mesquite with something sweet like an apple, peach or cherry to accent
Keep the smoker between 215-225 until the IT of the meat hits 190..a 2.5lb roast will likely hit that IT somehere in the 3-4 hour range

THIS IS THE MOST IMPORTANT STEP!!!!!!
Once the roast is done you want to wrap and rest it...I also add 1 stick of butter to the cut. 
The roast comes out of the smoker when IT hits 190, PLace roast on as sheet of heavy duty foil, place a stick of butter on top of the roast (I usually cut into 1/4ths and spread across the roast), wrap the roast in foil and place in a small cooler, fiil empty space in teh cooler with towels and let rest for a minimum of an hour (longer the better). This is where the fat really starts to break down and add moisture to the meat.

If you wanted a slight variation on this cut that is also very good,,,,instead of adding the dry rub onto the meat..inject it....very simple take 1 stick of butter, 1/2 cup of the rub, and 1/4 cup of Worchestershire melt the butter, mix in the spice blend and worchestershire and inject. I still rub with the binder to help create a nice bark.

A great, super simple, and very deicious accompaniment is the roasted/smoked potato/carrot combo I have mentioned. I now make it in 5lb batches as my family loves is and we eat it as a side with several meals.

5lbs of red potatoes washed and cubed
2lbs of baby carrots
1/4 cup olive oil
3 packages of liptin onion soup mix

mix all together and roast at 425 on the grill, in the oer or even in the smoker....if you go with the smoker they need A LOT longer than the roast as you are working almost 200 degrees below peak cooking temp for the potatoes...I like running them in the oven for about 90-minutes and then into the smoker unitl they are done...

Hope I gave you something to think about....

Joe


----------



## adr1601

I have a small bone in hind quarter I Injected with some watered down brq sauce in the fridge. The plan is to smoke it tomm. for around 3-4 hours and then put it in a pan with brq sauce and cover. I figure I'll flip it or baste it a few times. Figuring around eight hours total.

I've done a couple of these before and it's real hard keep them moist so gonna try this.


----------



## 145nWV

I would cut down your smoke time. Meat will only take smoke the first 2-2.5 hours.


----------



## cjcg7980

Thought I'd fry up some fresh blackstrap as an appetizer.


----------



## smokin x's

145nWV said:


> I would cut down your smoke time. Meat will only take smoke the first 2-2.5 hours.


That all depends on how low your smoker is running. 

The interior meat will only pick up smoke until the IT hits 140 (if I remember right). After that you most certainly get smoke into the bark and outermost meat. If you think otherwise, throw a butt on an offset or reverse flow stick burner and let it go the whole 12+ hrs without wrapping. It'll be so salty and over smoked that you can't even eat it, especially if you're running hickory or mesquite. 

Now a lighter-sweeter wood, you might be able to run the whole time without wrapping and still eat the end product but it will still be salty as crap.


----------



## 145nWV

smokin x's said:


> That all depends on how low your smoker is running.
> 
> The interior meat will only pick up smoke until the IT hits 140 (if I remember right). After that you most certainly get smoke into the bark and outermost meat. If you think otherwise, throw a butt on an offset or reverse flow stick burner and let it go the whole 12+ hrs without wrapping. It'll be so salty and over smoked that you can't even eat it, especially if you're running hickory or mesquite.
> 
> Now a lighter-sweeter wood, you might be able to run the whole time without wrapping and still eat the end product but it will still be salty as crap.


When I said take I was referring to penetrating in the meat. Yes running smoke longer adds to the bark.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Got a barbecue bacon meatloaf going...pics when it's done...


----------



## adr1601

End results.

View attachment 3072450


----------



## 12-Ringer

Here's the meatloaf...
5lbs ground beef 
2 boxes stove top chicken stuffing
1 cup favorite BBQ sauce
1 cup apple cider
4 eggs

Middle stuffed with 1/2 lb cooked bacon and 1 cup cheddar....



















Smoked at 225 with 30% hickory, 70% cherry until IT of 165.

It was great!

Joe


----------



## Outback Man

Gonna do a pre holiday trial run...got a 22 lb turkey today. I've done chickens, and I know it's all internal temp related, but any base guideline on how long per lb on turkey? Just trying to figure out when to start it. If do it like I've been doing chickens I may start low temp (250) and move up thru the coarse of it (300 and 350) so I get as much good low temp high smoke as possible but also get some high temp and low smoke time late keep from having rubbery skin.


----------



## pbuck

You can tell it's hunting season. It's almost like we all went on a diet.


----------



## Midlife Crisis

Joe,

How long to smoke that bad-boy meatloaf and at what temperature?

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## pbuck

Uuu


12-Ringer said:


> Great Salmon, looks like you had a blast. As much as it is tailgating time, just can't find the time these days to get the smoker going. We've got a lot going on here these days....I started a thread in the sharing and caring section to highlight our current situation....
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3077770
> 
> Might try to get some bologna in soon as it is the season.....
> 
> Joe





pbuck said:


> You can tell it's hunting season. It's almost like we all went on a diet.


Shoot, I missed this post. Sorry to hear this, Joe.


----------



## nicko

I used 3 out of the last 5 packs I have of venison burger to mix up some summer sausage today. Gonna get it going early tomorrow on the BGE.


----------



## nhns4

Little brisket all rubbed up ready for tomorrow for the wife and I.


----------



## nicko

Fresh batch of venison summer sausage going on the BGE.


----------



## hockeyman474

nicko said:


> Fresh batch of venison summer sausage going on the BGE.


Jealous. I need to get some venison before I can do anything like that.....


----------



## nicko

hockeyman474 said:


> Jealous. I need to get some venison before I can do anything like that.....


This is using 3 of the 5 packages of burger I had remaining from last year. My freezer is almost empty and making this will make it last longer.


----------



## nhns4

Took the smoker off its cart to keep it out of the rain. Brisket should be ready around dinner time


----------



## 12-Ringer

Midlife Crisis said:


> Joe,
> 
> How long to smoke that bad-boy meatloaf and at what temperature?
> 
> Thanks,
> Tom


Sorry I missed this - I go at 230 degrees until IT hits 165...depend on a host of factors, but usually runs out somewhere around 90-minutes per pound....

This is an awesome meal, everyone that has ever tried it has raved about it...hard to believe it is that simple. I don't always put bacon in the middle, wanted to try something a little different. It was still good.

Joe


----------



## chaded

When you guys get those wireless thermometer's make sure you report back on them.


----------



## 12-Ringer

chaded said:


> When you guys get those wireless thermometer's make sure you report back on them.


Just got word that the project has been full funded and delivery scheduled in January...they look great and I'll be sure to post a review.

Joe


----------



## nicko

I don't use the wireless sensor when I am using the smoker too much but this is one of those good days to have it. i'm working in the third-floor office while the summer sausage slowly gets up to temperature out on the deck. Internal temperature has hit that stagnation point so I might have to bump up the running temperature of the BGE . They've been going for 3 1/2 hours now and I started off at about 120° to 130°. Right now it is sitting at about 170 or 180 .


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> I don't use the wireless sensor when I am using the smoker too much but this is one of those good days to have it. i'm working in the third-floor office while the summer sausage slowly gets up to temperature out on the deck. Internal temperature has hit that stagnation point so I might have to bump up the running temperature of the BGE . They've been going for 3 1/2 hours now and I started off at about 120° to 130°. Right now it is sitting at about 170 or 180 .


Did you use a pre-packaged mix for your sausage, if so care to share, if not want to share your homebrew? Also I think I asked you this before, is there a reason why don't you stuff your summer sausage in a casing?

Joe


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Did you use a pre-packaged mix for your sausage, if so care to share, if not want to share your homebrew? Also I think I asked you this before, is there a reason why don't you stuff your summer sausage in a casing?
> 
> Joe


Nothing prepackaged, just a recipe I pulled up on-line.

- 5 lbs ground meat (4 lbs vension, 1 lb ground pork)
- 2 tablespoons Morton Tender Quick
- 2 teaspoons mustard seed
- 2 1/2 teaspoons garlic salt
- 2 1/2 teaspoons fresh ground black pepper
- 1 teaspoon liquid smoke

In addition, I cut up half of an 8 oz block of sharp cheddar cheese into tiny cubes and mixed that in. I don't have a sausage stuffer or casing so that's why I just went with the rolled logs. They came out really well last time for my first attempt so I just decided to roll with it.

I'd had these going for 6 hours now and my IT is stagnated at 154 on one log and 151 on another but for some reason the 151 just dropped to 149 and the BGE temp has been holding steady at 210. Time to open the bottom vent a bit more.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Nothing prepackaged, just a recipe I pulled up on-line.
> 
> - 5 lbs ground meat (4 lbs vension, 1 lb ground pork)
> - 2 tablespoons Morton Tender Quick
> - 2 teaspoons mustard seed
> - 2 1/2 teaspoons garlic salt
> - 2 1/2 teaspoons fresh ground black pepper
> - 1 teaspoon liquid smoke
> 
> In addition, I cut up half of an 8 oz block of sharp cheddar cheese into tiny cubes and mixed that in. I don't have a sausage stuffer or casing so that's why I just went with the rolled logs. They came out really well last time for my first attempt so I just decided to roll with it.
> 
> I'd had these going for 6 hours now and my IT is stagnated at 154 on one log and 151 on another but for some reason the 151 just dropped to 149 and the BGE temp has been holding steady at 210. Time to open the bottom vent a bit more.


Cool, in for the results.

Joe


----------



## nicko

And done. 6 hours and 45 minutes with a final cooking temp of 240. They are in ziploc bogs right now inside a cooler filled with ice and water cooling down.


----------



## 12-Ringer

looks good!!

Joe


----------



## nicko

They came out great. This recipe is very simple but the flavor is very good.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> They came out great. This recipe is very simple but the flavor is very good.


Awesome...glad to hear they turned out the way you like.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Another sale at LEM....

Monster Sale prices valid through Monday, November 2, 2015 at 11:59 pm EST. Use promo code MONSTER15 in cart to receive additional 5% off. No Promo Code needed for sale pricing. Discount valid only on products specified on site. Oversize and/or additional shipping fees do apply. This offer is valid through LEMProducts.com only. LEM Gift Certificates, Parts and Refurbished products not included. Offer not valid through any other retailer. Promo code may only be used once per customer. Offer is NOT valid on prior purchases. Other conditions may apply.


Hope this helps.
Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Spent the weekend tracking a friend's son doe and working on snack sticks and bologna.

10lbs of snack stick...perfect for me, wife says a little too spicey.

Here's 5lbs getting their shower....









The other 5lbs chopped...









Here is 10lbs of sweet bologna...5lbs with cheddar and 5lbs with pepper jack









Bologna still in the smoker...IT at 150 now...will pull around 160. Applewood smoke with Vanilla Cream soda in the pan.

The snack sticks took 17 hours...but I am a low and slow type of smoker who refuses to crank it up to hurry things along and man I am glad I didn't. They are the best batch yet.

Joe


----------



## adr1601

Recipe for snack sticks?


----------



## nicko

Looks and sounds great Joe.


----------



## 12-Ringer

adr1601 said:


> Recipe for snack sticks?


There are plenty of home-brewed blends that I have played with but I have settled with this kit....it makes 25 lbs worth, but I usually do it in 5-10 lb lots. I do add 1 tblspn of powdered mustard, 1 tblspn of chipolte. Kit comes with the casings too.

http://www.lemproducts.com/product/backwoods-original-snack-stick-kit/jerky-seasoning

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Bologna after getting its shower...










Resting until I go to bed, then in the fridge until I get home from hunting tomorrow night.

Joe


----------



## ruffme

adr1601 said:


> Recipe for snack sticks?


just my two cents...but if you are new to sticks you may want to go with a premix. They are good and you don't have to have a bunch of spices laying around getting old.
Here are two of my favs...
this one has heat and a little sweet finish.
http://www.psseasoning.com/collecti...s/no-490-maple-habanero-snack-stick-seasoning

this one is a nice mild slightly sweet one...
http://owensbbq.com/sausage-seasonings-jerky-mixes.html

scroll down to the Honey BBQ snack stick mix


----------



## 12-Ringer

I agree and thanks for the link Red....do those kits come with the casings?

Joe


----------



## adr1601

Not new but mine just never look that good. 

I think I'll try the LEM ones. I'll admit I get tired of waiting and up the temp.


----------



## adr1601

Not new but mine just never look that good. 

I think I'll try the LEM ones. I'll admit I get tired of waiting and up the temp.


----------



## ruffme

12-Ringer said:


> I agree and thanks for the link Red....do those kits come with the casings?
> 
> Joe


no, the PS site has them the owens does not. I use 21mm clear collagen.
Here are clear after smoking.


----------



## pbuck

12-Ringer said:


> Bologna after getting its shower...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resting until I go to bed, then in the fridge until I get home from hunting tomorrow night.
> 
> Joe


Those all look great, Joe. 

Just a little tidbit...

I showered a batch of summer sausage with clear casings and for whatever reason the casings kinda loosened up and when they dried back out they looked splotchy. Didn't hurt anything they just didn't look real nice. 

I needed some more spice mix so I just called them at askthemeatman.com to order some and also to ask about what might have happened. 

Kinda surprised me when the owner told me they don't shower or bath their sausages to cool them anymore. They just let em hang at room temperature and that's what they say to do in their instructions that come with the spices. I always thought you HAD to so they'd quit cooking but, I haven't ice bathed or showered mine since and honestly can't tell a difference other than one less step and a little less mess.


----------



## ruffme

pbuck said:


> Those all look great, Joe.
> 
> Just a little tidbit...
> 
> I showered a batch of summer sausage with clear casings and for whatever reason the casings kinda loosened up and when they dried back out they looked splotchy. Didn't hurt anything they just didn't look real nice.
> 
> I needed some more spice mix so I just called them at askthemeatman.com to order some and also to ask about what might have happened.
> 
> Kinda surprised me when the owner told me they don't shower or bath their sausages to cool them anymore. They just let em hang at room temperature and that's what they say to do in their instructions that come with the spices. I always thought you HAD to so they'd quit cooking but, I haven't ice bathed or showered mine since and honestly can't tell a difference other than one less step and a little less mess.


I don't shower anything. I do wipe my summer sausage casings with a wet towel to get the smoke smudge off them.


----------



## 12-Ringer

redruff said:


> I don't shower anything. I do wipe my summer sausage casings with a wet towel to get the smoke smudge off them.


Thanks guys....this is a great thread with tons of good info, even for veterans...

Joe


----------



## pbuck

redruff said:


> I don't shower anything. I do wipe my summer sausage casings with a wet towel to get the smoke smudge off them.


I didn't wipe them at first but I do now. They made a mess. Lol


----------



## 12-Ringer

Thinking of giving the Honey BBQ a shot...m what do you smoke it with some sweet like Apple or peach or something more hearty like Hickory?

Also, I've been running my sticks, sausage and bologna to 165...a guy told me today I was crazy should pull at 150??? I've never had any issues or complaints, wondering what you guys do?


----------



## chaded

About to buy a sausage stuffer and grinder but they say processed meats will kill me..


----------



## 12-Ringer

Maybe so, but when you make them yourself at least you know what's in it....my wife and kids prefer our homemade sausage, bologna, and snack sticks over store bought. Tried out hand at Italian style using veal and pork...WOW amazing....

Joe


----------



## Burgmane

I've got some boudin on its way shipped from Louisiana for the games on Saturday...any of yall ever smoke seafood boudin? Wondering if there's any reason to try it in the smoker rather than on the grill. TIA


----------



## ruffme

12-Ringer said:


> Thinking of giving the Honey BBQ a shot...m what do you smoke it with some sweet like Apple or peach or something more hearty like Hickory?
> 
> Also, I've been running my sticks, sausage and bologna to 165...a guy told me today I was crazy should pull at 150??? I've never had any issues or complaints, wondering what you guys do?


If you like a sweeter stick the Honey BBQ is GOOD! I add a 1.5 tablespoons of Cayenne Pepper for a barley noticeable heat. You could go to 2 tablespoons for more heat.
I smoke mine n Oak. 
140 is the magic number! 40 to 140 is the danger zone, bacteria grow at an exponential rate by the hour! 

Now of course you are using a cure which drastically inhibits bacteria growth, so you can get a good smoke on and not have to worry too much about being in the danger zone, technically, anything over 140 is done.

Here is a normal run for me:

1 hour at 160 no smoke to dry the stick a little
start the smoke at hour 2 and bump heat to 165-170.

I have an instant read thin probe thermometer. You can't use the bigger ones, they are inaccurate in the thin sticks. I have a hot spot in my smoker so I pull some as they hit about 145. Typically the sticks are in the smoker 6 or 7 hours.
I pull everything between 145-150!


----------



## ruffme

chaded said:


> About to buy a sausage stuffer and grinder but they say processed meats will kill me..


Every day gives you cancer brother!

The Northern tool grinder and stuffer are very good entry level machines.
In fact, as far as I can tell the Northern tool 5lb stuffer is EXACTLY the same as the LEM stuffer!
IN FACT, LOL... I swapped the plastic gears out of my Northern tool stuffer with the metal gear set from LEM..it was a complete drop in replacement!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

redruff said:


> If you like a sweeter stick the Honey BBQ is GOOD! I add a 1.5 tablespoons of Cayenne Pepper for a barley noticeable heat. You could go to 2 tablespoons for more heat.
> I smoke mine n Oak.
> 140 is the magic number! 40 to 140 is the danger zone, bacteria grow at an exponential rate by the hour!
> 
> Now of course you are using a cure which drastically inhibits bacteria growth, so you can get a good smoke on and not have to worry too much about being in the danger zone, technically, anything over 140 is done.
> 
> Here is a normal run for me:
> 
> 1 hour at 160 no smoke to dry the stick a little
> start the smoke at hour 2 and bump heat to 165-170.
> 
> I have an instant read thin probe thermometer. You can't use the bigger ones, they are inaccurate in the thin sticks. I have a hot spot in my smoker so I pull some as they hit about 145. Typically the sticks are in the smoker 6 or 7 hours.
> I pull everything between 145-150!


Thanks for sharing..

Joe


----------



## JHENS87

Got roughly 100lb of venison to mess with on the smoker. Haven't tried a roast or anything on it yet. might give it a shot


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Just finished prepping 15# of jerky. Putting it on the smoker tomorrow.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Honey BBQ seasoning on the way...thanks for the link Red!

Let me as you this....my last two batches went with straight beef, NO PORK...everyone is raving about how good they are, in fact, I only have about 20 sticks left (I vacuum seal them in 20 piece lots). 

Is there a risk/reward to skipping on the pork when working with Beef? I know the Venison needs the fat, but was curious about your (and others) thoughts on the matter.

Also curious, which instant read do you have and your thoughts on it...I have one that I don't care for and looking to upgrade, just not sure if I need to dump a boat load on the official Thermapen or not??

Joe


----------



## live2dream

What temp are you smoking your jerky at and how long? I've got a batch all prepared for tomorrow.


----------



## ruffme

Snack stick saturday!

12.5 lbs in the smoker Owens BBQ stick mix with 1.5 TBS of Cayenne pepper added. They went in at 1pm, will check the temp at 5pm. I can tell by the look of the casing when they are getting close.

The second batch I did in 19mm mahogany collagen, they are sitting in the fridge overnight. Two reasons:
1. No room in the smoker.
2. These are Owen's Chipotle WildFire spice mix so I want the spices to meld. 
12-ringer inspired me to use beef instead of pork, and I'm using apple for wood.


----------



## adr1601

Stuck a small turkey from the tree stand last night and gonna put it smoker tomorrow.


----------



## ruffme

adr1601 said:


> Stuck a small turkey from the tree stand last night and gonna put it smoker tomorrow.


If you don't mind a word of advice..brine it. If you want a simple brine recipe go to Good Eats and use that one...but you gotta get on the brining tonight!


----------



## adr1601

I'm thinking I treat it like I do skinless chicken. I put a dry rub on it and smoke it for two hours and then put it in a pan with brq sauce and cover. I then bake until done and then put back in the smoker and sauce it and then smoke for around a half hour to put some smoke on the sauce. I'll break the bird into pieces. This method makes skinless chicken thighs that will knock your socks off. Never did a turkey before so what do you think?


----------



## ruffme

Do that exact some recipe but, brine the bird first....


----------



## adr1601

I went ahead and put it in a simple salt and sugar brine.


----------



## ruffme

let us know how it turns out!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Just picked up a Big Green Egg XL today, and have a 20 lb. turkey on order for Thanksgiving...brined as per RedRuff's recommendation and I am rubbing it with a great rub...can't wait...I'll put a few pics up once I get the BGE together and a few items off of it...


----------



## pbuck

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Just picked up a Big Green Egg XL today, and have a 20 lb. turkey on order for Thanksgiving...brined as per RedRuff's recommendation and I am rubbing it with a great rub...can't wait...I'll put a few pics up once I get the BGE together and a few items off of it...


You'll love the BGE. Save some more pennies and buy some sort of a digital temp controller like the Digi-Q and you'll be set for those longer cooks for butts and the like.


----------



## nicko

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Just picked up a Big Green Egg XL today, and have a 20 lb. turkey on order for Thanksgiving...brined as per RedRuff's recommendation and I am rubbing it with a great rub...can't wait...I'll put a few pics up once I get the BGE together and a few items off of it...


Awesome! Definitely post some pics up. I love the clean white look of the interior before it ever gets used.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

pbuck said:


> You'll love the BGE. Save some more pennies and buy some sort of a digital temp controller like the Digi-Q and you'll be set for those longer cooks for butts and the like.


Thanks...cooked on one before, and loved it. Had to have one...went XL so I can cook for big groups...

Planning on making a full brisket, a 20-'lb turkey, and glazing a bone in ham at Thanksgiving...I'll post some pics.

What do you guys that have BGEs use for lighting them? 

I hear the Digi-Q rocks for temp control, though we didn't have any trouble keeping it on temp without one...does it help for longer times?


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

nicko said:


> Awesome! Definitely post some pics up. I love the clean white look of the interior before it ever gets used.


Yeah they look good clean...they were cooking at the local Ace Hardware yesterday where I bought mine...making pork, chicken, bacon wrapped filet, cookies, apple crunch, pizza, you name it...the local cooking/demo team was making everything...

I got a couple of tips from them...

One thing for you guys that have made a turkey: I got both recommendations for laid down and vertical...what do you guys do and why?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Guys making my mouth water..


Joe


----------



## nicko

I just use a propane torch to light my coals. I have used the BGE starter cubes and they are very simple and effective but after I used up the box, I just stuck with the propane torch. You can also throw a small handful of wood chips in the coals in a pile and light those with the torch too.


----------



## ruffme

Big Green egg guys....
Just fyi..I'm not BGE guy so I don't know how well these work,. just throwing it out there, but..
I do have one of their PID controllers. there customer service is top notch and their PID controller is rock solid.

http://www.auberins.com

Normally I'm a DIY guy and you can roll your own PID controller cheap, but my wife wanted to buy me this for christmas one year so I said go for it!


----------



## pbuck

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Thanks...cooked on one before, and loved it. Had to have one...went XL so I can cook for big groups...
> 
> Planning on making a full brisket, a 20-'lb turkey, and glazing a bone in ham at Thanksgiving...I'll post some pics.
> 
> What do you guys that have BGEs use for lighting them?
> 
> I hear the Digi-Q rocks for temp control, though we didn't have any trouble keeping it on temp without one...does it help for longer times?


Love my Digi-Q for anything over a couple hour cook. I can literally set it and almost never touch the egg again when doing say a 12-14 hour butt. Not that you really need to mess with them a lot anyway but the DQ maintains such an even temp I think it helps with cooking times. Not a necessity but it's nice to be able to leave and go to town or whatever for 3 or 4 hours and know your temp will be where you left it. 

As far as the starter goes my wife bought me the electric coil one from BGE. Works very quickly.


----------



## Outback Man

Got bad news yesterday that I was losing access to my hunting ground effective ASAP, so it appears my hunting season is over. To help offset my sorrows I p/u an 18 lb brisket on the way home from my last hunt and it's been on since 2am. 


And on the turkey...don't forget you can spatchcock those too...I did a 22 lb'er not too long ago and just put it in regularly. I decided my next turkey will be more in the 12-15 lb range. I had a weird temp and or probe issue that led it to slightly overcooking, so for Thanksgiving the wife is doing one in the oven too...just in case.


----------



## joesandi

Put venison bacon on the smoker this morning. Will post picks at the end. First try with making bacon.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Spatchcock?


----------



## pbuck

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Spatchcock?


You cut the backbone out and lay the bird out flat. It cooks a lot faster so the meat doesn't dry out as much and it works with most any poultry.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> You cut the backbone out and lay the bird out flat. It cooks a lot faster so the meat doesn't dry out as much and it works with most any poultry.
> View attachment 3227394


I've done a few takes practice, but we'll worth the effort. Some good How-to's on YouTube

Joe


----------



## George Charles

There probably is a post somewhere in here, but 82 pages is too much reading for me. So, has anyone ever smoked or roasted in the oven an entire venison hind quarter?


----------



## 12-Ringer

George Charles said:


> There probably is a post somewhere in here, but 82 pages is too much reading for me. So, has anyone ever smoked or roasted in the oven an entire venison hind quarter?


Not I...I've done a few big roasts, but never an entire quarter.

Joe


----------



## Outback Man

I ate too much...


----------



## adr1601

Jealous ^^^^^


----------



## 12-Ringer

Outback...that looks like a great time...could almost smell it through the screen.

Joe


----------



## joesandi

Ok, finished slicing the bacon today. Tried it and it is o-k. Should have put it in two pans so it wouldn't have been so thick. Next batch will be better.


----------



## Outback Man

joesandi said:


> Ok, finished slicing the bacon today. Tried it and it is o-k. Should have put it in two pans so it wouldn't have been so thick. Next batch will be better.


Ok...newb smoker question...how is that bacon?


----------



## joesandi

Outback Man said:


> Ok...newb smoker question...how is that bacon?


It was o-k when we had it fresh. Next time I won't have it so thick. Froze it and then thawed some for our venison steaks. It was surprisingly better.


----------



## ruffme

joesandi said:


> It was o-k when we had it fresh. Next time I won't have it so thick. Froze it and then thawed some for our venison steaks. It was surprisingly better.


ya sometimes its better to give it some time...I have a snack stick recipe that is definitely better after it has cooled and sat in the fridge for a day.


----------



## 12-Ringer

In my experience most snack stick , sausage, and bologna recipes are that way.....better the day after they are made...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Question for the sliced jerky smokers...

How do you monitor the IT of a slice of jerky? I would think going on straight time would be way too variable given thickness of slices, type/amount of smoke and temps.

Think I want to give it a try...looking for some ideas.



Joe


----------



## Rathbuck

George Charles said:


> There probably is a post somewhere in here, but 82 pages is too much reading for me. So, has anyone ever smoked or roasted in the oven an entire venison hind quarter?


I have not, but in Big Bob Gibson's book, he has a recipe and layout for one. I plan on taking a hind quarter later this year and doing it...looks and sounds good.


----------



## Rathbuck

redruff said:


> Big Green egg guys....
> Just fyi..I'm not BGE guy so I don't know how well these work,. just throwing it out there, but..
> I do have one of their PID controllers. there customer service is top notch and their PID controller is rock solid.
> 
> http://www.auberins.com
> 
> Normally I'm a DIY guy and you can roll your own PID controller cheap, but my wife wanted to buy me this for christmas one year so I said go for it!


Absolutely. I have an Auber for my Akorn, and love it. Get the fire started, get the temp under control, set it, and let it go. I've cooked up to 14 hours without the temp varying more than +/- 10 degrees, most of the time within 5. I'll be doing a brisket for Thanksgiving, and once I have it up to temp, I'll let it go until it hits an internal temp of 205.


----------



## Outback Man

12-Ringer said:


> Question for the sliced jerky smokers...
> 
> How do you monitor the IT of a slice of jerky? I would think going on straight time would be way too variable given thickness of slices, type/amount of smoke and temps.
> 
> Think I want to give it a try...looking for some ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


No IT or dead set time for me on jerky...just visually inspect them and then when some look like they are close to done I'll physically check them for "bendiness". I know the edges of my grates seem hotter so I watch and check those areas first. Again, it seems like you want to take them off the smoker earlier than you would off a dehydrator as it seemed like the batches I did continued to cook more once off the smoker than compared to after taken out of the dehydrator. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reylamb

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Just picked up a Big Green Egg XL today, and have a 20 lb. turkey on order for Thanksgiving...brined as per RedRuff's recommendation and I am rubbing it with a great rub...can't wait...I'll put a few pics up once I get the BGE together and a few items off of it...


Couldn't resist stopping in at the store off 85, just before Spaghetti Junction, eh?


----------



## reylamb

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Thanks...cooked on one before, and loved it. Had to have one...went XL so I can cook for big groups...
> 
> Planning on making a full brisket, a 20-'lb turkey, and glazing a bone in ham at Thanksgiving...I'll post some pics.
> 
> What do you guys that have BGEs use for lighting them?
> 
> I hear the Digi-Q rocks for temp control, though we didn't have any trouble keeping it on temp without one...does it help for longer times?


The Digi-Q is awesome for long cooks. Overnight pork butts so you don't have to check on things every few hours is awesome.

For lighting I use one of the round electric heat elements....

The Looftlighter also does a great job.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Outback Man said:


> No IT or dead set time for me on jerky...just visually inspect them and then when some look like they are close to done I'll physically check them for "bendiness". I know the edges of my grates seem hotter so I watch and check those areas first. Again, it seems like you want to take them off the smoker earlier than you would off a dehydrator as it seemed like the batches I did continued to cook more once off the smoker than compared to after taken out of the dehydrator.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any good recipes...I have quiet and few for the dehydrator which should be good in the smoker too, but always interested in something new...

Joe


----------



## Outback Man

12-Ringer said:


> Any good recipes...I have quiet and few for the dehydrator which should be good in the smoker too, but always interested in something new...
> 
> Joe


I'm in the same boat...several good dehydrator ones. I used a dehydrator one on the smoker and didn't care for it as much, although I didn't have nearly as much of some of the ingredients in it I normally used. The second batch used the same wet stuff but once on the smoker I sprinkled some more dry stuff on them and liked them better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

Got some plans for the smoker tomorrow...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

reylamb said:


> Couldn't resist stopping in at the store off 85, just before Spaghetti Junction, eh?


They actually had the whole team at the Ace on Roswell Rd in Buckhead.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

The start of a great week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

Outback Man said:


> Got some plans for the smoker tomorrow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burgmane

Outback Man said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's like there's a football game you're preparing for or something!!!


----------



## Outback Man

Burgmane said:


> It's like there's a football game you're preparing for or something!!!


I'm experimenting for next week's big game...Michigan vs. OSU...Go Blue!!!

I've tried a couple of bacon wrapped stuffed mushrooms and some of the ABTs and so far so good. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffme

Outback Man said:


> I'm experimenting for next week's big game...Michigan vs. OSU...Go Blue!!!
> 
> I've tried a couple of bacon wrapped stuffed mushrooms and some of the ABTs and so far so good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ohhhhhhhhh my!!! YUMMMMMMMMM


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Outback Man said:


> I'm experimenting for next week's big game...Michigan vs. OSU...Go Blue!!!
> 
> I've tried a couple of bacon wrapped stuffed mushrooms and some of the ABTs and so far so good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks awesome! And you will never hear me, or read this again-- Go Blue!!!
Sorry man, had to.


----------



## Outback Man

Just pulled everything off...definitely have some winners here. I may die soon but I'll at least go happy.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

That is awesome!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Getting there...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin x's

Outback Man said:


> Just pulled everything off...definitely have some winners here. I may die soon but I'll at least go happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man those mushrooms look killer!

What's the concoction you stuffed those and the jalapenos with? 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Wow...Looks great $

Joe


----------



## Outback Man

smokin x's said:


> Man those mushrooms look killer!
> 
> What's the concoction you stuffed those and the jalapenos with?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Same as the mushrooms...whipped onion and chive cream cheese mixed with shredded cheddar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

Just because I didn't think enough bacon was consumed yesterday...


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Seasoning away...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

Outback Man said:


> Just because I didn't think enough bacon was consumed yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Forgot to mention...venison backstrap...and the freezer packet had two halfs in it, so I guess I'll be making another tomorrow...


----------



## Outback Man

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Seasoning away...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's the first thing on your smoking agenda w/it???


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Outback Man said:


> What's the first thing on your smoking agenda w/it???


I have a 13 lb brisket and a 20 lb turkey this week. And a bone in ham to glaze.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I have a 13 lb brisket and a 20 lb turkey this week. And a bone in ham to glaze.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang...you're gonna hit the ground running...


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looking good!!

Joe


----------



## Outback Man

Finished product...I'm not sure what happened...it just...disappeared [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]

















The strap was a little smaller than I thought so it didn't take nearly as long to cook as I'd hoped so the bacon didn't get totally done, but the strap was awesome...and I now have a belly ache. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Outback Man said:


> Dang...you're gonna hit the ground running...


Gonna be an epic week. Will post pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Awesome! 


Outback Man said:


> Finished product...I'm not sure what happened...it just...disappeared [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The strap was a little smaller than I thought so it didn't take nearly as long to cook as I'd hoped so the bacon didn't get totally done, but the strap was awesome...and I now have a belly ache.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin x's

Threw two fatties on today. One was stuffed with just shredded cheddar and the second with mushrooms, onions, and provolone.








rolled em up yesterday and let them rest overnight in the fridge. 

















This was after about 3 hours at 240. 

Turned out pretty good. Did these with some veggies (onions, carrots, mushrooms, green peppers, squash, and zucchini) similar to Joe's recipe. 

And some good ole roasted garlic mashed taters. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## JRDP74

I've tried that before and it was amazing. Not sure why its been so long, I need to give not another go. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## TheRiverBottom

MMMmmmmm..... Neighbor pruned his apple trees. 








Used the magic smoker to turn it into ribs and a fatty.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Outback Man said:


> Finished product...I'm not sure what happened...it just...disappeared [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The strap was a little smaller than I thought so it didn't take nearly as long to cook as I'd hoped so the bacon didn't get totally done, but the strap was awesome...and I now have a belly ache.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



if you ever want to try something that really wows em....as soon as you take that off of the smoker, throw it in a hot skillet and crisp the bacon a bit. In the process, it will render a little in the pan...remove from the pan, add two heaping tablespoons of your favorite BBQ sauce and a teaspoon of that horseradish to the renderings, mix well for a finishing sauce...trust me...adds a whole other dimension to the finished product. I have found a lot of folks don't have a strong desire for the bacon out of a smoker, it is certainly an acquired taste. This simple 3-4 minute process keeps em standing in line for more...

Joe


----------



## TheRiverBottom

Cheap blower for smoker.

I have a cheap Chargriller offset that I've modded up to make it produce some good product. Nomex seal, tunning plates, etc. The normal stuff you see guys do to these cheap units to get them to run better. Recently bought this little thing on Amazon to help get more oxygen to the fire and it works like a champ.























Little electical conduit to get it away from the firebox.


----------



## TheRiverBottom

Peach Baked beans (Stolen from Myron Mixon). Crowd pleaser. Most say the best baked beans they've ever had.

2 Red peppers
2 yellow onions
1/2 lb bacon
Rib rub
BBQ sauce
1 can peach pie filling
1 big can Bush's orginal baked beans

Fry bacon in skillet. Chop.
Chop onions and peppers. Saute until tender in bacon grease
Empty peach pie filling on cutting board. Chop up peaches.
Combine pie filing, vegs(grease and all), bacon, beans in dish. Add BBQ sauce and rib rub to taste. My rub is good...so I add a lot.
Through on the smoker uncovered for about an hour or so. When it's bubbling it's ready to eat.

Been making them for a couple years now and they have made believers out of everyone that has tried them.


----------



## Burgmane

Anyone here have a MES with the front window? My window is trashed (inside, from smoke, spray, and mop) and I was wondering if there's an effective way to clean it. It's not totally necessary but it is sorta nice to get a look at what's inside without opening the door.

TIA


----------



## 12-Ringer

Burgmane said:


> Anyone here have a MES with the front window? My window is trashed (inside, from smoke, spray, and mop) and I was wondering if there's an effective way to clean it. It's not totally necessary but it is sorta nice to get a look at what's inside without opening the door.
> 
> TIA


Be careful with some of the creosote cleaners, they leave behind a residue that you wouldn't want in your food...I can't remember the exact brand that exists, but there is something specific for these type of conditions. My buddy used Easy Off and he was satisfied with his results.

Joe


----------



## BiggA

Another newbie question - I'm have the 30" master built. Now if I smoke over the winter should I try to wrap the smoker in an old blanket or something to insulate it? Seems to be pretty insulated now, but thought that might help. Had a hair brain idea of plumbing a pipe for a smoke stack out the garage window and just smoking indoors, but ruled against that.


----------



## joesandi

O-k just got done looking thru the first 12 pages and got tired. Someone on here had a brine for venison that I used and never wrote down. So if anyone has a brine please post for me.
I believe it was kosher salt, apple viniger, and apple juice??

Thanks in advance. Smoking venison rounds.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Virgin run...13.77 lb brisket...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

joesandi said:


> O-k just got done looking thru the first 12 pages and got tired. Someone on here had a brine for venison that I used and never wrote down. So if anyone has a brine please post for me.
> I believe it was kosher salt, apple viniger, and apple juice??
> 
> Thanks in advance. Smoking venison rounds.


1/2 cup Kosher Salt and your choice of flavored liquid...some favorites apple juice, rootbeer, cherry Dr. Pepper, and cranberry juice.

What I like to do is warm about 1.5 cups of water to help dissolve the salt, BUT the brine should be minimally room temp and be enough to cover the meat before it goes in the fridge. Additionally, the current should be rinsed with room temp water and dried before seasoning for the smoker.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

BiggA said:


> Another newbie question - I'm have the 30" master built. Now if I smoke over the winter should I try to wrap the smoker in an old blanket or something to insulate it? Seems to be pretty insulated now, but thought that might help. Had a hair brain idea of plumbing a pipe for a smoke stack out the garage window and just smoking indoors, but ruled against that.


You can wrap it, but it's not a necessity, it holds temps pretty well. I did the garage stack and it works as far as getting the smoke out, but moisture builds up in the stack and ran back in and down the MES...solved it with a 90 degree moisture settles there now. Colder it is outside the more moisture that builds up...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Virgin run...13.77 lb brisket...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wish you luck...I know that wasn't cheap. Advice.....low and slow, I bet that stalls for close to 2-hours, don't be tempted to jack the heat. Get it to an IT of 200 and let it rest for an hour....should be great!

Joe


----------



## Rathbuck

Good luck KS on the brisket! I'll be firing mine up tomorrow for the same thing! Should take it off the smoker ~10am Thursday morning, then packed in the cooler for an afternoon dinner.


----------



## pbuck

You guys are making me want to quit hunting and cook something. 

Well...maybe not. Lol!! 

Looks great everyone. I've been spending every off day and any time in between chasing a darn deer that's been giving me fits. Haven't even thought about cooking but I keep looking at y'alls pics and drooling. 

Hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving and all the future projects turn out perfect!!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

12-Ringer said:


> Wish you luck...I know that wasn't cheap. Advice.....low and slow, I bet that stalls for close to 2-hours, don't be tempted to jack the heat. Get it to an IT of 200 and let it rest for an hour....should be great!
> 
> Joe


Thanks for the advice. Got it 250 right now trying to cool it down to 225. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon324

I've read this whole thread over the course of the last few days and I'm hooked, looking for a black Friday deal on a smoker.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Brandon324 said:


> I've read this whole thread over the course of the last few days and I'm hooked, looking for a black Friday deal on a smoker.


BGE IS THE BOMB!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joesandi

12-Ringer said:


> 1/2 cup Kosher Salt and your choice of flavored liquid...some favorites apple juice, rootbeer, cherry Dr. Pepper, and cranberry juice.
> 
> What I like to do is warm about 1.5 cups of water to help dissolve the salt, BUT the brine should be minimally room temp and be enough to cover the meat before it goes in the fridge. Additionally, the current should be rinsed with room temp water and dried before seasoning for the smoker.
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe.


----------



## 12-Ringer

joesandi said:


> Thanks Joe.


No problem...let everyone know what you try and how it turns out...

Joe


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

The first brisket came out good. Not perfect but we devoured it...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Day 2: sausage sample and hot dogs for the kids...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhs341

Anybody know of any Black Friday deals on a sausage stuffer?


----------



## nicko

Looks great KS. What size BGE did you get? I know you mentioned it further back in the thread.


----------



## Outback Man

12-Ringer said:


> if you ever want to try something that really wows em....as soon as you take that off of the smoker, throw it in a hot skillet and crisp the bacon a bit. In the process, it will render a little in the pan...remove from the pan, add two heaping tablespoons of your favorite BBQ sauce and a teaspoon of that horseradish to the renderings, mix well for a finishing sauce...trust me...adds a whole other dimension to the finished product. I have found a lot of folks don't have a strong desire for the bacon out of a smoker, it is certainly an acquired taste. This simple 3-4 minute process keeps em standing in line for more...
> 
> Joe


As Britney Spears once said...oops I did it again. Made up the other half of the backstrap. Did it a little different. Smoked it for about an hour, pulled it and fried it in a frying pan for the last couple of minutes to brown up the bacon. I put a little ground up Carolina Reaper pepper in my run this time. Once the strap hit the frying pan and the bacon frying smoke started rolling I noticed everyone in the house started hacking and running around with watery eyes. Apparently I put more of the pepper powder than I thought. I made the finishing sauce Joe suggested and it was a good addition. I'll be making one more Friday to take up to Michigan for the tailgate party this weekend. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffme

25 lbs of Chubs! Wont hit the smoker until Friday though

1/2 garlic
1/2 classic with cheddar

I did 70/30 venison/beef.


----------



## 12-Ringer

This thread rocks!!!! I am going to have to do something soon...

Joe


----------



## nicko

We're hosting 15 people at out house tomorrow for Thanksgiving and in addition to the standard Thanksgiving fare, I'm putting a venison roast on the BGE for a low and slow smoke/cook. Also going to put out a plate of venison summer sausage I made with cheese as one of the appetizers.


----------



## ruffme

we need a beer thread! I'm drinking LTD Brewing SleepWalker! 135 IBU's and it rocks! I was saving it to drink with the smoke, but it somehow got opened during the Wild game


----------



## ruffme

nicko said:


> We're hosting 15 people at out house tomorrow for Thanksgiving and in addition to the standard Thanksgiving fare, I'm putting a venison roast on the BGE for a low and slow smoke/cook. Also going to put out a plate of venison summer sausage I made with cheese as one of the appetizers.


post picts of the 
SS slice!!


----------



## chaded

Doing a pork shoulder tommorow. Nobody seemed to mind that I was doing that instead of a turkey. Lol


----------



## chaded

rhs341 said:


> Anybody know of any Black Friday deals on a sausage stuffer?


Yes, Gander Mountain has a 5lb vertical stuffer for $49 with free shipping. You can buy it right now also.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

nicko said:


> Looks great KS. What size BGE did you get? I know you mentioned it further back in the thread.


I got an XL...got my Dad an L and decided that I wanted one large enough for a big group...it is a little harder to control than the smaller ones, but love it. Doing a 20 lb. turkey in the morning...and I have a bone in ham, as well as a standing rib roast that we are doing...going to be an epic day...I will post pics...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Well here is the turkey and the rib roast...will post a pic of the ham in the morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffme

chaded said:


> Yes, Gander Mountain has a 5lb vertical stuffer for $49 with free shipping. You can buy it right now also.


That's a hell of a deal!

Any deals on meat mixers out there? I'm real tired of mixing by hand.


----------



## chaded

redruff said:


> That's a hell of a deal!
> 
> Any deals on meat mixers out there? I'm real tired of mixing by hand.


Yeah I'm glad I have been procrastinating on buying one here lately. I bought one tonight and I had a $10 gift card to their so it was even more dirt cheap. Lol. I'm looking for a killer deal on a meat grinder now. Gander has one for $49 but not exactly what I want.


----------



## pbuck

redruff said:


> we need a beer thread! I'm drinking LTD Brewing SleepWalker! 135 IBU's and it rocks! I was saving it to drink with the smoke, but it somehow got opened during the Wild game


Beer and smoking go together like peanut butter n jelly. Lol! I looked that up on BA. A tripple IPA sounds interesting. Not for the faint of heart.


----------



## pbuck

redruff said:


> That's a hell of a deal!
> 
> Any deals on meat mixers out there? I'm real tired of mixing by hand.


I've thought about a mixer but dang, it's just something else to have to clean up. I usually do 1/2 batches of 12.5# I guess if I did the full 25# I'd buy a mixer. That's a lot of squishing around. Lol


----------



## rhs341

chaded said:


> Yes, Gander Mountain has a 5lb vertical stuffer for $49 with free shipping. You can buy it right now also.


Thanks for the heads up!!!!! Got a Gander where I live and going tomorrow to get one, little hesitant of the plastic gears though, but for $50 compared to everything else I have seen I don't think I can go wrong. I have a buddy with a machine shop, I'm thinking he can probably fab me some if they wear out!!!!
HAPPY THANKSGIVING to everyone on here! [emoji884][emoji884][emoji884][emoji884][emoji884][emoji884]


----------



## rhs341

chaded said:


> Yeah I'm glad I have been procrastinating on buying one here lately. I bought one tonight and I had a $10 gift card to their so it was even more dirt cheap. Lol. I'm looking for a killer deal on a meat grinder now. Gander has one for $49 but not exactly what I want.


Cabelas had some deals on grinders, big to small ones...if you don't see them online pm me and I'll text you a pic of the flyer I have. The flyer had some deals on trail cams that weren't listed online?


----------



## chaded

rhs341 said:


> Thanks for the heads up!!!!! Got a Gander where I live and going tomorrow to get one, little hesitant of the plastic gears though, but for $50 compared to everything else I have seen I don't think I can go wrong. I have a buddy with a machine shop, I'm thinking he can probably fab me some if they wear out!!!!
> HAPPY THANKSGIVING to everyone on here! [emoji884][emoji884][emoji884][emoji884][emoji884][emoji884]



I saw in the reviews where someone said they changed them to metal gears or at least the one they sent him in May of 2015 had them. I'm almost sure though that the metal gear replacements from lem will fit it also.


----------



## Outback Man

Happy gobble gobble...turkey #1 had been on for about an hour and a half since picture time. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Outbackman, what's the purpose of the foil over the tips of the wings and drumsticks?


----------



## ruffme

chaded said:


> I saw in the reviews where someone said they changed them to metal gears or at least the one they sent him in May of 2015 had them. I'm almost sure though that the metal gear replacements from lem will fit it also.


Yes they do, as far as I can tell, this stuffer is the exact same one that Gander, Northern Tool, LEM sell. They look IDENTICAL!
AND yes you can swap in the metal gears from LEM on these,,,I did it! Direct fit no problems.

Also, the Northern Tool Kitchnere grinder is a good entry level grinder. I've had mine for over a year and am happy with it. If you play your cards right, you can get it on sale AND apply a coupon. If I remember right, I think I got mine for around $80.00.


----------



## ruffme

nicko said:


> Outbackman, what's the purpose of the foil over the tips of the wings and drumsticks?


Keeps them from charring and turning dark/black.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

L


redruff said:


> Keeps them from charring and turning dark/black.


little turkey hand warmers and a face mask



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

redruff said:


> Yes they do, as far as I can tell, this stuffer is the exact same one that Gander, Northern Tool, LEM sell. They look IDENTICAL!
> AND yes you can swap in the metal gears from LEM on these,,,I did it! Direct fit no problems.
> 
> Also, the Northern Tool Kitchnere grinder is a good entry level grinder. I've had mine for over a year and am happy with it. If you play your cards right, you can get it on sale AND apply a coupon. If I remember right, I think I got mine for around $80.00.



X2 - great advice Red...I think we all get a little Tim Allenitis when we're starting out and think we need "More Power" for all of the equipment. For most a .5HP grinder is more than enough...if you are really worried about it do yourself a favor and get your wife a Kitchenmaid mixer and then get the grinder attachement...then the purchase wasn't just for you:wink:does most of what an average Joe needs.

If you are bent on a "commercial quality" equipment,, do yourself a favor and search, check places like www.lem.com and www.sausagemaker.com...sausage maker has a 2/3HP 312 on sale for $179...metal gears, metal stuffers, etc...similar to the LEM #8 Mighty Bite, but a little more power...the sausagemaker model is tough to be at that price....the LEM Might Bite is $229 and I'd still get the Sasusagemaker even if they were the same price.

Going with a stuffer is a good idea, I get it, it's one more thing to clean, but if you've ever stuffed with a grinder and then with a stuffer, you immediately recognize the benefit of a stuffer. 

You guys have been driving me nuts, I almost feel out of the loop. I did break out 1.5 lbs of Summer Sausage to slice and serve with some crackers tonight and my kids and I have decided to attack 12lbs of snack sticks tomorrow. :thumbs_up

I am sure this will ramp up around the holidays with hams, turkey, cheeses, salmon, etc...can't wait to see how this thread blows up....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Outback Man said:


> Happy gobble gobble...turkey #1 had been on for about an hour and a half since picture time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's the 411 on the prep of that bird? See some apples, some type of spice, details, details....

Joe


----------



## g_c_c_23

I have a funny feeling this thread is going to heat up today... I smoked a pair of 12lb turkeys last Sunday for guys at work, forgot to take pictures though. Oops. I brined them for 3 days. they turned out awesome minus the fact I didn't seem to get much smoke into the meat, but they were as moist as any poultry I have ever had. Hit them with apple and a touch of white oak for 5 hrs


----------



## ruffme

12-ringer, you are so right! I did a couple batches in the early days with a grinder...Its a PAIN. Especially if you are doing fresh brats, etc. Starting/stopping the grinder, trying to hold the casing just right,,,it is not easy compared to using a stuffer.

As far as cleanup, the stuffer is easier than the grinder. I just rinse the stuffer and throw it all in the dishwasher! The grinder has that cheap aluminum stuff that gets ruined if you put it in the dishwasher. My grinder is way harder to keep clean.

After the stuffer comes out of the dishwasher I lube the rubber gasket with 100% food grade silicon and run it to the bottom of the canister and put it back in the box.
If there is one piece of equipment that will make your sausage making better, its a stuffer.


----------



## nicko

I had posted earlier in this thread a while back about not being a fan of venison roasts due to too much connective tissue making parts tough to chew and the bones getting in the way of making good cuts post-cooking. With the roast I'm doing today, I got a kitchen knife shaving sharp with the Worksharp and got to work trimming out the bones and nearly all of the fat and silver skin. The end result before smoking is one great looking cut of pure venison. I didn't have any cotton string to wrap it with so I used some toothpicks to get it formed nicely. 

A shaving sharp edge on a knife makes all the difference in the world when prepping a cut of meat like this.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> I had posted earlier in this thread a while back about not being a fan of venison roasts due to too much connective tissue making parts tough to chew and the bones getting in the way of making good cuts post-cooking. With the roast I'm doing today, I got a kitchen knife shaving sharp with the Worksharp and got to work trimming out the bones and nearly all of the fat and silver skin. The end result before smoking is one great looking cut of pure venison. I didn't have any cotton string to wrap it with so I used some toothpicks to get it formed nicely.
> 
> A shaving sharp edge on a knife makes all the difference in the world when prepping a cut of meat like this.



Say goodbye to cotton string and check out the netting here...stuff is awesome; priced right too....You still might want some string to keep things tight if you are worried, but the netting is amazing. Try trimming a 20lb pork shoulder and man you have flaps and folds everywhere....drop in the netting and pull it tight...problem solved....

http://www.sausagemaker.com/nettings-ham-press-s/1955.htm

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> I had posted earlier in this thread a while back about not being a fan of venison roasts due to too much connective tissue making parts tough to chew and the bones getting in the way of making good cuts post-cooking. With the roast I'm doing today, I got a kitchen knife shaving sharp with the Worksharp and got to work trimming out the bones and nearly all of the fat and silver skin. The end result before smoking is one great looking cut of pure venison. I didn't have any cotton string to wrap it with so I used some toothpicks to get it formed nicely.
> 
> A shaving sharp edge on a knife makes all the difference in the world when prepping a cut of meat like this.



Say goodbye to cotton string and check out the netting here...stuff is awesome; priced right too....You still might want some string to keep things tight if you are worried, but the netting is amazing. Try trimming a 20lb pork shoulder and man you have flaps and folds everywhere....drop in the netting and pull it tight...problem solved....

http://www.sausagemaker.com/nettings-ham-press-s/1955.htm

Joe


----------



## ruffme

nicko said:


> I had posted earlier in this thread a while back about not being a fan of venison roasts due to too much connective tissue making parts tough to chew and the bones getting in the way of making good cuts post-cooking. With the roast I'm doing today, I got a kitchen knife shaving sharp with the Worksharp and got to work trimming out the bones and nearly all of the fat and silver skin. The end result before smoking is one great looking cut of pure venison. I didn't have any cotton string to wrap it with so I used some toothpicks to get it formed nicely.
> 
> A shaving sharp edge on a knife makes all the difference in the world when prepping a cut of meat like this.


OK, you can't post that and not post a picture!

I debone mine right off the deer. Three things will wreck venison in a heartbeat:
1. The fat...it can be good tasting, but when its bad its bad! A lot depends on where you hunt, pine feed fat will be different than grain fed fat. I just tend to remove it all and use beef or pork fat.
2. Silver skin. It takes a long time to break down in the cooking process. A long time to cook can be a death sentence to venison.
3. Bone, deer bone marrow is not that good tasting, getting it and bone dust on your meat from sawing isn't good.

I also, use Worksharp. I stop and resharpen my knives a couple times during the clean-up cutting up process. To get the silver skin off, I have a very sharp LONG fillet knife; it has to be flexible. You start it under the silver, turn the sharp edge away from you and pull the skin towards you with a slight up pressure. It will come right off with no meat waste. 

I don't mean to come off like an expert on this stuff...far from it..but I've been at it awhile...you spent a lot of time, practicing, hanging stands, etc. With just some simple tools and attention to detail you can get your venison on the table and have it be the best tasting stuff you've ever eaten!
it really bugs me to see people not take an extra 5 minutes to get that hard earned deer into the freezer with best possible quality it can have.


----------



## Outback Man

nicko said:


> Outbackman, what's the purpose of the foil over the tips of the wings and drumsticks?


Better reception... 


Because of the limited meat on the leg and wing tips they can be prone to burning or getting a lot darker than the rest of the bird depending on how long it cooks or smokes for (I'm low and slow at 225) so it's just to keep that from happening...so mostly for finished looks.


----------



## Outback Man

12-Ringer said:


> What's the 411 on the prep of that bird? See some apples, some type of spice, details, details....
> 
> Joe


Injected w/a honey, butter, and rub mixture. Then used honey as my binder for my rub. Quartered up some honey crisp apples and onions as well as some crushed garlic for inside the bird as just another layer of flavor or for aromatics. It spent about 30-36 hours in an apple cider brine w/kosher salt, raw sugar brown sugar, nutmeg, basil leafs, onion powder, garlic powder, and black pepper. Can't remember what I put in the rub...will have to look but know there's some powdered ghost pepper.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Outback Man said:


> Injected w/a honey, butter, and rub mixture. Then used honey as my binder for my rub. Quartered up some honey crisp apples and onions as well as some crushed garlic for inside the bird as just another layer of flavor or for aromatics. It spent about 30-36 hours in an apple cider brine w/kosher salt, raw sugar brown sugar, nutmeg, basil leafs, onion powder, garlic powder, and black pepper. Can't remember what I put in the rub...will have to look but know there's some powdered ghost pepper.



Damn sounds good!!!

Joe


----------



## pbuck

Well, since I didn't have time to cook, I'm going to have a smoked beer!! Well, a 12% barley wine actually. [emoji2][emoji481]


----------



## Outback Man

Best...turkey...ever


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

That does look great!!

Joe


----------



## reezen11

So how long did it take to cook ? 225 degrees for about 8 hrs im going to guess?


----------



## Outback Man

225 for 7 hours then kicked it up to 325 for 2 hours...wanted to finish it a little hotter to make sure the skin was crispy and to speed it up a hair...as soon as breast hit 165 thigh was at 175 so I yanked it off and let it sit for about 20 minutes. Kind of expected it to be done the 7 hour ballpark, but it took longer.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Thanks for sharing the details. Looks delicious.

Joe


----------



## smokin x's

Outback Man said:


> As Britney Spears once said...oops I did it again. Made up the other half of the backstrap. Did it a little different. Smoked it for about an hour, pulled it and fried it in a frying pan for the last couple of minutes to brown up the bacon. I put a little ground up Carolina Reaper pepper in my run this time. Once the strap hit the frying pan and the bacon frying smoke started rolling I noticed everyone in the house started hacking and running around with watery eyes. Apparently I put more of the pepper powder than I thought. I made the finishing sauce Joe suggested and it was a good addition. I'll be making one more Friday to take up to Michigan for the tailgate party this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang that looks good. So does that Turkey! 

Those reapers are no joke! I've been a chef for over a decade and I just recently helped a local bar design a reaper pepper wing sauce. 

Holy crap! My body might not ever forgive me for some of the things I've tasted. What I liked best is they are ALOT hotter than they feel in the mouth. It's not like a habenaro or even a ghost, it doesn't have that super sharp burn that takes forever to go away. With reapers it gets hot, has a black pepper tingle in your throat. Then everything just goes numb! Almost leaves your mouth feeling like you chugged white vinegar and pounded handfuls of salt. Ha ha 

Then again those were wing sauces designed to be challengingly hot, not dried crushed (or ground) And the taste samples were always with one wing. I couldn't imagine eating a full order (10) 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

Sausage stuffer and grinder now on its way. I think I felt my cholesterol numbers jump up a couple points. Lol


----------



## 12-Ringer

chaded said:


> Sausage stuffer and grinder now on its way. I think I felt my cholesterol numbers jump up a couple points. Lol


Welcome to the next level of addiction (lol).

Joe


----------



## chaded

What should I start out with, snack sticks or Bologna? Also, should I just get some pork shoulders to use?


----------



## ruffme

chaded said:


> What should I start out with, snack sticks or Bologna? Also, should I just get some pork shoulders to use?


Snack sticks are easy, summer sausage is even easier! I do my sticks in 21mm collagen clear casings. You can get mahogany casings but I've tried them a couple times and both times I overcooked. With my smokes, the clear ones go from a whitish, opaque to clear and shiny when they are about done, so I get a much better visual clue when they are close.
But that's your call. 

If I'm adding pork, I just go get a couple shoulders and cut them up. I weigh the pork out in zip lock bags and put it in the freezer until it starts to freeze then grind. You want the pork to be slightly frozen when you grind otherwise it will turn to mush. AND cold is better during the prep work.


----------



## chaded

redruff said:


> Snack sticks are easy, summer sausage is even easier! I do my sticks in 21mm collagen clear casings. You can get mahogany casings but I've tried them a couple times and both times I overcooked. With my smokes, the clear ones go from a whitish, opaque to clear and shiny when they are about done, so I get a much better visual clue when they are close.
> But that's your call.
> 
> If I'm adding pork, I just go get a couple shoulders and cut them up. I weigh the pork out in zip lock bags and put it in the freezer until it starts to freeze then grind. You want the pork to be slightly frozen when you grind otherwise it will turn to mush. AND cold is better during the prep work.



What about beef? I think the beef roasts around here is crazy high anymore. Just not sure what is deal for this. I guess some just mix beef and pork. Idk... Got a lot of reading to do I suspect. Lol


----------



## ruffme

beef or pork your call. I found chuck roast for $3.99/lb last week so I went with that.
But pork is only 1.99/lb for a shoulder. But you got the skin and bone you are paying,.

I think beef tastes a little better and freezes/stores better. 

But you can't go wrong with either. They will turn out great either way.

You can also adjust your ratio to whatever you want. If i have a lot of venison I will go 80/20. If I don't its 70/30.
Tastes the same.


----------



## Captain Cully

Ok, I don't have $2000 to drop on a Green Egg but I'm in. Got an inexpensive smoker to get my feet wet. This thread is killing me! I needed in.

Gonna need more meat!


----------



## TheRiverBottom

Captain Cully said:


> Ok, I don't have $2000 to drop on a Green Egg but I'm in. Got an inexpensive smoker to get my feet wet. This thread is killing me! I needed in.
> 
> Gonna need more meat!


Got that right. For 2 grand I better be able to cook 100-200lbs of meat.


----------



## tartop

100# of tri-tip...I don't think you could fit that on one egg.


----------



## ruffme

3 hours in...25lbs of chubs over Apple Wood.

ya whenever I think I want an egg I look at the price. 
I built my smoker for about $100. But you gotta love the ******* look of an old fridge sitting in your driveway!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Guys have to check out sausagemaker.com....from novice to very experienced. You can buy pre-measured kits to individual cures and spices and everything in between.

Will be working on 12lbs of snack sticks tomorrow. My kids are stoked as we make it a family affair.

Joe


----------



## chaded

I ended up getting a backwoods snack stick kit by lem. Seemed to have everything I was looking for and a lot of people were recommending them.


----------



## PArcher

Great deal at Ace hardware right now on the 30" Masterbuilt digital electric smoker. $129 if anyone is interested. This model, but $129 in store http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=68307136&cp=2568443.2568445.2598559.1260385


----------



## 12-Ringer

chaded said:


> I ended up getting a backwoods snack stick kit by lem. Seemed to have everything I was looking for and a lot of people were recommending them.


Throw it over the top....add 2 tblspns of Old Bay and 3 tblspns of turbinado cane sugar (commonly marketed as "Sugar in the Raw)...

Even the snack stick snobs will ask for seconds...

Joe


----------



## ruffme

the cut...its good now, will be great in the morning when its cold all the way through!


----------



## ruffme

classic recipe with cheddar. The wife gave em a 10. She never gives my cooking a 10! These are AWESOME!


----------



## chaded

Looks great.


----------



## Burgmane

Pork shoulder just went in the MES for the college games today (Roll Tide, man!). Gonna wrap up some venison poppers later and cook them up on the grill. I made a yellow mustard and balsamic vinegar glaze for this shoulder before I patted on my dry rub, I added some balsamic last week when I cooked a shoulder and the extra tang was phenomenal on the bark. I'll keep yall updated on the finished product later.

I buy the "3 beer BBQ" rub from my meat market in Saint Petersburg, FL (Ryan's meat market, if you're in the area). Pick some up if you see it, stuff is great on pork and poultry.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks great!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Fun morning....13lbs of snack sticks and 12lbs of suasuge....








1/2 the snack sticks have been in since 11:00AM...160 degrees wtih 50% apple, 35% cherry, 15% hickory smoke...
Gave the owens Honey BBQ seasoning a try, with a kick of chipolte - if they tast 1/2 as good as they smell we're in for a treat!!

Stay tuned!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

5 hours in and the sticks just hit an IT of 135, probably 2-3 hours left...I like to take mine to 160ISH...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Burgmane said:


> Pork shoulder just went in the MES for the college games today (Roll Tide, man!). Gonna wrap up some venison poppers later and cook them up on the grill. I made a yellow mustard and balsamic vinegar glaze for this shoulder before I patted on my dry rub, I added some balsamic last week when I cooked a shoulder and the extra tang was phenomenal on the bark. I'll keep yall updated on the finished product later.
> 
> I buy the "3 beer BBQ" rub from my meat market in Saint Petersburg, FL (Ryan's meat market, if you're in the area). Pick some up if you see it, stuff is great on pork and poultry.


not sure if you knew this but 3 Beer is a BIG Thing, not just FLA- thing....great stuff too...

http://3beerrub.com/

JOE


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

3 Beer Rub is good...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRiverBottom

Cooking grates shining like black gold.

Took the day off from treestand duty. Two butts. One injected with apple juice, the other with OJ. Mix up my own rub. Apple wood from a neighbor and black cherry that you can see in one of the background.


----------



## smokin x's

TheRiverBottom said:


> Cooking grates shining like black gold.
> 
> Took the day off from treestand duty. Two butts. One injected with apple juice, the other with OJ. Mix up my own rub. Apple wood from a neighbor and black cherry that you can see in one of the background.
> 
> View attachment 3312658
> 
> View attachment 3312666
> 
> View attachment 3312674


What mods do you have on your chargriller? I've got the same one with a few of the simpler mods. Still need to get some ceramic rope insulation for the lid. 


By the way, I like that combo of woods on butts. I usually start out the first couple hours with oak as well. 
Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

TheRiverBottom said:


> Cooking grates shining like black gold.
> 
> Took the day off from treestand duty. Two butts. One injected with apple juice, the other with OJ. Mix up my own rub. Apple wood from a neighbor and black cherry that you can see in one of the background.
> 
> View attachment 3312658
> 
> View attachment 3312666
> 
> View attachment 3312674


Another fan of black cherry here. Love it when we smoke up some geese. A lot of folks are afraid to give the stuff a try.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Awesome looking butts. I like cherry wood too...took down some ornamental cherry trees here a while back and used some of the wood from that...great...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Another fan of black cherry here. Love it when we smoke up some geese. A lot of folks are afraid to give the stuff a try.


Blended with Apple, Pear or Peach, black cherry is a greaat choice....

Joe


----------



## nicko

Has anybody ever tried a smoked chili recipe? I'm going to cook up some venison chili today and wonder if a recipe like this even exits.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

nicko said:


> Has anybody ever tried a smoked chili recipe? I'm going to cook up some venison chili today and wonder if a recipe like this even exits.


I've done chili over the fire, in a cast iron dutch oven, but never actually on the grill or smoker...the liquid should pick up some smoke flavor, and I would do it indirect so that you don't burn the bottom and have to stir it much...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Nicko I saw this on TV a while back...still a dutch oven on the BGE...http://www.biggreenegg.com/features/fired-up-race-day-chili/


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Nicko I saw this on TV a while back...still a dutch oven on the BGE...http://www.biggreenegg.com/features/fired-up-race-day-chili/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks. I just looked up a Youtube vid and saw that you still make the chili like you normally would in the kitchen but then put it in a dutch oven inside the egg. Now I just need to get a dutch oven.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

nicko said:


> Thanks. I just looked up a Youtube vid and saw that you still make the chili like you normally would in the kitchen but then put it in a dutch oven inside the egg. Now I just need to get a dutch oven.


Highly recommend the Lodge items...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin x's

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Highly recommend the Lodge items...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


+1

Seems to be some good stuff. Its held up well for me. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## tartop

Try to find a ceramic lined Dutch. Acidic foods (like recipes with tomatoes) will pick up iron off a straight cast pot and will cause the dish to have a "bloody" taste.


----------



## nicko

tartop said:


> Try to find a ceramic lined Dutch. Acidic foods (like recipes with tomatoes) will pick up iron off a straight cast pot and will cause the dish to have a "bloody" taste.


Good info. Thanks.


----------



## TheRiverBottom

Billy H said:


> Another fan of black cherry here. Love it when we smoke up some geese. A lot of folks are afraid to give the stuff a try.


When it's green you can really smell the sugars in wood. Smells like a sweet flower. I took down a nice size tree. Will be burning that for a while.


----------



## joesandi

Ok, finally getting around to post this.
2 venison rounds, brined in salt and apple juice, rubbed with a light coat of olive oil and then coated with garlic pepper. Smoked (jack daniel's chips) at 220 for 2 hrs (1/2 hr to long) and let rest. Everyone loved it, except me (was good) due to being overcooked. Live and learn not to smoke and hunt.


----------



## UncleIke

All this stuff looks so good! Now I'm hungry!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

tartop said:


> Try to find a ceramic lined Dutch. Acidic foods (like recipes with tomatoes) will pick up iron off a straight cast pot and will cause the dish to have a "bloody" taste.


Even when seasoned properly? I've never experienced that...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Got a batch of venison chili smoking on the BGE now. I didn't get a Dutch oven so I just put the chili in a foil pan. Using applewood chunks.


----------



## JHENS87

What's everyone using for a sausage stuffer? i tried to get a 5lb vertical from gander for $50 but was sold out before i got there.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Got a batch of venison chili smoking on the BGE now. I didn't get a Dutch oven so I just put the chili in a foil pan. Using applewood chunks.


Should be great...have done several on my old STUMPS and now the MES.

A quick tip...you don't need as much smoke as you think as the sauce in the chili really swallows it up and can get a bit too smokey for some. A quick foil cover solves that dilemma 

Good luck and keep us posted.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

JHENS87 said:


> What's everyone using for a sausage stuffer? i tried to get a 5lb vertical from gander for $50 but was sold out before i got there.


I've got the 5lbs LEM model and love it...all metal gears, stainless tubes and cylinders. It is features in one of the pics above with my kids...

Sausagemaker.com has a 5lber that my buddy has and he loves it

If I could offer some advice...stick with the stainless tubes. Much easier all the way from stuffing to cleaning.
Joe


----------



## JHENS87

yeah the one at gander was plastic gears. which isnt a deal breaker for me. price was right just couldnt find one in stock


----------



## 12-Ringer

JHENS87 said:


> yeah the one at gander was plastic gears. which isnt a deal breaker for me. price was right just couldnt find one in stock


Buddy broke the gears first time using his. With a little effort and research was able to replace them with metal gears. By the time he was done he saved about $25 bucks over what he would have spent had he bought the LEM to start.

Joe


----------



## JHENS87

dang. I bet I could rig up some old spider gears out of a chevy rear end. have several sets of those gears laying around that i could have for free. I should just try to rig up a stuffer myself. I have a horizontal one but its a pain in the ass to use


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

nicko said:


> Got a batch of venison chili smoking on the BGE now. I didn't get a Dutch oven so I just put the chili in a foil pan. Using applewood chunks.


Let us know how it turns out...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rhs341

JHENS87 said:


> yeah the one at gander was plastic gears. which isnt a deal breaker for me. price was right just couldnt find one in stock


I just bought one at gander Thursday night. Used it yesterday and it worked okay. Yes it did have plastic gears. I made 25 lbs of sticks and on the advice of a buddy I added extra water to the meat, went through the stuffer no problem. I had read earlier post about replacing the plastic gears with metal and I figured if I had to replace the plastic ones I could. Couldn't pass up $49 for the gander model.


----------



## JHENS87

rhs341 said:


> I just bought one at gander Thursday night. Used it yesterday and it worked okay. Yes it did have plastic gears. I made 25 lbs of sticks and on the advice of a buddy I added extra water to the meat, went through the stuffer no problem. I had read earlier post about replacing the plastic gears with metal and I figured if I had to replace the plastic ones I could. Couldn't pass up $49 for the gander model.


yeah. I didn't get to gander til about 11pm on my way home that night. wasn't surprised to see the shelves empty on them. none available online either. I'll shop around and find one sometime


----------



## pbuck

I could see my luck. I'd be 2 pounds into a 25 pound batch of sausage and the plastic gears would go south.


----------



## nicko

Smoked chili was a success. I made the chili as I normally would on the cooktop but then put it on the BGE for an hour at 250-300 degrees with applewood chunks. It probably didn't need as much smoke as what I did but the taste was not overpowering for me.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Not sure I got the turkey as it came off the BGE but here is the ham and 2 pheasants as well as some cheese note that the halloumi goat cheese was grilled too. It's awesome if you've never tried it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

What a spread!!!! I just ate but I'm hungry again.


----------



## pbuck

Wow! That's a spread!!! Very Nice!!


----------



## smokin x's

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Not sure I got the turkey as it came off the BGE but here is the ham and 2 pheasants as well as some cheese note that the halloumi goat cheese was grilled too. It's awesome if you've never tried it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That all looks insane. Never had halloumi, is it strong? 

Pheasant is probably my favorite thing on the smoker. Doves weren't bad either.



Edit: just saw the cheeses under the glass lid and those look right up my alley. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Halloumi isn't strong. It's a goat cheese that is very dense and sustains high temp. A little olive oil and grill it. Then throw it on a salad or cracker. It's great stuff. Salty but very tasty. Under the glass is Stilton Blue and Humbolt Fog. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks good KS....

Joe


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

12-Ringer said:


> Looks good KS....
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe. It's fun to cook and have friends and family partake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

rhs341 said:


> I just bought one at gander Thursday night. Used it yesterday and it worked okay. Yes it did have plastic gears. I made 25 lbs of sticks and on the advice of a buddy I added extra water to the meat, went through the stuffer no problem. I had read earlier post about replacing the plastic gears with metal and I figured if I had to replace the plastic ones I could. Couldn't pass up $49 for the gander model.



Yeah you really can't beat that deal. Metal gears for it are $25 so even with replacing the plastic gears you have $75 in it compared to $150 for other 5lb stuffers.


----------



## TAIL_CHASER

3 lb. Sticks ready for a cold smoking.








sent from my smoke signal using a smoke blanket


----------



## Brandon324

Purchased a MasterBuilt electric smoker on Friday, getting it Tuesday, can't wait to get my hands on and get it seasoned up and start smoking, thinking about tackling some summer sausage first.


----------



## TheRiverBottom

smokin x's said:


> What mods do you have on your chargriller? I've got the same one with a few of the simpler mods. Still need to get some ceramic rope insulation for the lid.
> 
> 
> By the way, I like that combo of woods on butts. I usually start out the first couple hours with oak as well.
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Mods on my Char-griller:
Charcoal basket.
Nomex gasket around the lid/chamber
Tuning plates and baffle
Smoke stack extend down to grate level in chamber
Battery powered fan to stoke the fire (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00XY6DWJ8?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s0)

If you catch this reply and would like to see some pics, let me know.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Some great deals....

http://www.lemproducts.com/category...he+Year+Start+Now.&utm_campaign=EMAILmonday15

Joe


----------



## poleclimber93

I'm looking for a smoker recipe, I would like to throw a backstrap in the smoker next weekend. Anybody have any good tips? thanks!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

poleclimber93 said:


> I'm looking for a smoker recipe, I would like to throw a backstrap in the smoker next weekend. Anybody have any good tips? thanks!!!


Lots of options...brine over night in 1/2 cup kosher salt and rootbeer (enough to cover the loin)
rinse with room temp water and pat dry
coat with Catalina Salad dressing and sprinkle with a rub of your choice...
smoke at 200 with apple, cherry, peach, or pear wood
IT of 140 is rare
150 medium
160 well done

My family likes around 150, I pull around 146-147, wrap in it foil and let it rest for about 30-minutes.

IF you try let us know...I'm sure others will share more recipes, Lord knows there are plenty.

If you go with any which prescribe a bacon wrap try this .... when it has reached the IT you want...remove from the smoker and throw in a pan of a few minutes to crisp the bacon. Smoked bacon is a lot different from the way most folks eat it and can be a bit of an acquired taste. My experiences have taught me that crisping the bacon adds a broader appeal. Additionally you can add a few tablespoons of your favorite dressing sauce to the pan when your done crisping to make a final dressing for the loin. Great Stuff!!

Joe


----------



## TheRiverBottom

My Rub

3/4 cup Dark Brown Sugar
1/4 cup Kosher salt
1/4 cup Paprika
3 tablespoon coarse black pepper
2 teaspoon garlic powder
2 teaspoon onion powder
1 teaspoon ground ginger
1 teaspoon crushed basil
1 teaspoon cayenne
1 teaspoon chili powder

Great on pork and chicken


----------



## poleclimber93

Thanks for the quick responses! I think this is my favorite thread on the whole site... I will definitely post the results next week. I have a plan, we'll see how it evolves if anybody posts additional recipes.


----------



## 12-Ringer

TheRiverBottom said:


> My Rub
> 
> 3/4 cup Dark Brown Sugar
> 1/4 cup Kosher salt
> 1/4 cup Paprika
> 3 tablespoon coarse black pepper
> 2 teaspoon garlic powder
> 2 teaspoon onion powder
> 1 teaspoon ground ginger
> 1 teaspoon crushed basil
> 1 teaspoon cayenne
> 1 teaspoon chili powder
> 
> Great on pork and chicken


For guys like you who like to make your own rubs, you have to check out sausagemaker.com...they have all of the spices, as well as, nitrates, proteins, etc...pretty cool resource for those who like to dabble, as well as, those who like to buy premade kits, rubs, etc...

Joe


----------



## DV1

poleclimber93 said:


> I'm looking for a smoker recipe, I would like to throw a backstrap in the smoker next weekend. Anybody have any good tips? thanks!!!


I have done them with Montreal steak seasoning, and just kosher salt and coarse ground black pepper. Both ways are good and don't complicate the flavor of the meat and smoke. This one was done to 140 IT. The filets are crappie and perch...******* surf and turf. I've been making a horseradish dipping sauce for my smoked venison lately. It's great if you want even more flavor and bite. You can either buy it or just mix some horseradish and mayo, throw in a little cayenne.


----------



## TheRiverBottom

Bought these a few months ago. Man....they are cat's meow. Highly recommend them. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00RUBZNDQ?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00


----------



## jeffbv

is this the model everyone is using? I've noticed there is some different models of the 30 inch. thanks
http://www.amazon.com/Masterbuilt-20070910-30-Inch-Electric-Controller/dp/B00104WRCY


----------



## chaded

jeffbv said:


> is this the model everyone is using? I've noticed there is some different models of the 30 inch. thanks
> http://www.amazon.com/Masterbuilt-20070910-30-Inch-Electric-Controller/dp/B00104WRCY


That's the one I got. It's coming up on a year now in Jan with it and its been running great. I have had no issues. I do strongly recommend the mailbox mod at some point though.


----------



## jeffbv

chaded said:


> That's the one I got. It's coming up on a year now in Jan with it and its been running great. I have had no issues. I do strongly recommend the mailbox mod at some point though.


so this is the gen 1 without the meat probe?


----------



## chaded

Yeah it didn't come with a meat probe. I use a Ivation wireless and can recommend it as well. It has worked great. http://www.amazon.com/Ivation-Long-...e=UTF8&qid=1448925734&sr=1-1&keywords=ivation


----------



## smokin x's

TheRiverBottom said:


> Mods on my Char-griller:
> Charcoal basket.
> Nomex gasket around the lid/chamber
> Tuning plates and baffle
> Smoke stack extend down to grate level in chamber
> Battery powered fan to stoke the fire (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00XY6DWJ8?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s0)
> 
> If you catch this reply and would like to see some pics, let me know.


I wouldn't mind seeing how you have that fan rigged up.
I still need to build a charcoal box for mine (that grate in there is total crap) and get the insulation. 

I've got the baffles, and the stack extended down. I sealed every seam that mates together with nuts and bolts with red RTV sealant. I also added two thermometers in the lid, closer to the grates. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparrowhawk

smokin x's said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing how you have that fan rigged up.
> I still need to build a charcoal box for mine (that grate in there is total crap) and get the insulation.
> 
> I've got the baffles, and the stack extended down. I sealed every seam that mates together with nuts and bolts with red RTV sealant. I also added two thermometers in the lid, closer to the grates.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


I, too, would like to see your set up.


----------



## TheRiverBottom

Sparrowhawk said:


> I, too, would like to see your set up.


10/4
I will take some pics and post.

The fan makes it cook real nice. $20 from Amazon and D. Ell battery. Really helps these cheap smokers get a clean fire with wood.


----------



## jeffbv

I ordered the mes40, amnps, and the ivations thermometer, some chips and some pellets. I'm excited to get in on the action!


----------



## chaded

Meat grinder came today and stuffer the other day. Should have the supplies for snack sticks in a couple days and then it's game on!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Passing along a few more "deals"....


WEEK 1 GIVE AWAY!

Here's your chance to win 

A-MAZE-N Package #4 which inlcudes:

- 12" Tube

- 2 LB's each: Cherry, Hickory

Maple, Oak

- 4 oz Gel Fire Starter



To enter into the randon drawing,

you can choose the Facebook options listed below OR send us an email with how you decorate

for the holidays. Photos are

welcomed!
• us on Facebook, if you have not already done so. 
• Share our Facebook Give Away newsfeed on your Facebook time line. 
• Share your favorite decorating ideas on our Facebook newsfeed - FB Newsfeed 

OR
• Share your favorite decorating ideas by emailing us at [email protected] 


Entries received by Dec 3, 2015 at midnight CST will be included in 

the random drawing.

Winner will be announced and notified on Dec 4, 2015.


Check out their site...some good deals....
http://www.amazenproducts.com/


The MAZE along with the mailbox mod is a GREAT addition to the MES 30-40"ers....
Hope this helps!

Joe


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Here is a 20 lb. free range North Carolina turkey, brined, injected, and rubbed...then cooked for 6 hours and 15 minutes on the BGE...a little brown, but super tasty, for turkey...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

WOW...I want to thank whomever it was who turned me onto the Owens Seasoning...specifically the Honey BBQ...let me tell you, this stuff is flat out sick and I am a bit of a snack stick snob. I will admit I added 1.5 tblspoons of chipotle seasoning to the mix, but was not needed.

Here is the best part though....it smelled so good and the snack stick were so incredible I thought to myself, "that seasoning would have to be great as a rub (minus the cure of course)". I took a close look at the ingredients and decided to order some more.... I then took a skinless, boneless turkey breast, brined it overnight in 1/2cup of Kosher salt and cranberry juice. I rinsed and dried the breast the next day, coated with a 70-30 mixture of honey and garlic infused olive oil. I then coated with the Honey BBQ seasoning. 

It went into the 200 degree smoker with 50-50 hickory and peach wood for 90-minutes. During that 90-minutes I built a bacon weave, similar to that of which I would use for a fattie, I used thick center cut bacon. At the 90-minute mark, I covered the breast with the weave and the smoker was closed back up until the breast hit an IT of 165. When I removed the breast, I removed the bacon weave and crisped it in a pan, adding 2 tblspoons of honey, 2tblspoons of the garlic infused olive oil, and tblspoons of the seasoning. As it was crisping, I chopped the bacon and made a bit of a bacon dressing. 

Believe it or not, I didn't get any pictures, but it was absolutely amazing. The sliced breast rivaled some of the honey BBQ Boars Head cuts available in the deli. I WILL be doing this again and will be sure to get pics before the masses clean the serving plate.

http://owensbbq.com/sausage-seasonings-jerky-mixes.html


For the record, I used the Honey BBQ seasoning designed for the meat sticks, not the jerky. I am not sure if they are the same recipe or not, maybe whomever turned me on to this can enlighten on that issue.

Joe


----------



## chaded

Good to know, going to have to try it.


----------



## jeffbv

what's a good rub for chicken and pork that is normally available locally at grocery stores?


----------



## 12-Ringer

jeffbv said:


> what's a good rub for chicken and pork that is normally available locally at grocery stores?


Here a super easy one you can mix yourself...20% brown sugar 80%.McCormicks Rotisserie Chicken spice; both readily available in most supermarkets. Coat the poultry with garlic infused olive oil, coat with the rub, smoke until IT of 165 with light wood like Apple, Peach, or Pear.

Joe


----------



## TheRiverBottom

12-Ringer said:


> Here a super easy one you can mix yourself...20% brown sugar 80%.McCormicks Rotisserie Chicken spice; both readily available in most supermarkets. Coat the poultry with garlic infused olive oil, coat with the rub, smoke until IT of 165 with light wood like Apple, Peach, or Pear.
> 
> Joe


For the most part, you can take a store bought rub and add brown sugar to make a very good rub. Hickory, oak, pecan, fruit woods...all good for chicken...just burn a clean fire.


----------



## TheRiverBottom

Give my rub a try. Nothing fancy in it...so you can find everything in the podunkest of grocery stores.

My Rub

3/4 cup Dark Brown Sugar
1/4 cup Kosher salt
1/4 cup Paprika
3 tablespoon coarse black pepper
2 teaspoon garlic powder
2 teaspoon onion powder
1 teaspoon ground ginger
1 teaspoon crushed basil
1 teaspoon cayenne
1 teaspoon chili powder


----------



## smokin x's

TheRiverBottom said:


> Give my rub a try. Nothing fancy in it...so you can find everything in the podunkest of grocery stores.
> 
> My Rub
> 
> 3/4 cup Dark Brown Sugar
> 1/4 cup Kosher salt
> 1/4 cup Paprika
> 3 tablespoon coarse black pepper
> 2 teaspoon garlic powder
> 2 teaspoon onion powder
> 1 teaspoon ground ginger
> 1 teaspoon crushed basil
> 1 teaspoon cayenne
> 1 teaspoon chili powder


Add 1/2 tablespoon ground mustard, 1 teaspoon thyme, 1 teaspoon white pepper, and sub 1/4 cup of the dark brown sugar for turbinado and that's my general rub for everything but beef. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffbv

Thanks guys. Hopefully my smoker will be here for next weekend


----------



## MJR

12-Ringer said:


> Thanks to Nicko and his new Green Egg there has been a bunch of smokehouse talk recently, so much so over the last 24hours that I had to go out and roll me a fattie....
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> During
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre smoke
> 
> 
> In the smoker now....can't wait
> 
> I was on such a roll I forget to snap shots before "the roll" - once the bacon weave was complete and seasoned, with the sausage rolled over top, I slather the sausage wtih Sweet Baby Rays Original BBQ sauce, on topo of the slather goes pepperjack cheese, spinach, red onion and garlic. Roll the sausage UP, roll the bacon weave down - season again - I have become a HUGE fan of the Kansas City Rub that Open Season produces - can grab it lots of places, even Cabelas now. Their seasons are not nearly sa salty as many others on teh market.
> 
> It's in the smoke house now, holding a solid 210 degree temp with a heavy hickory/pecan smoke - couple hours (internal temp of 160) I'll pull that baby out and brush with a bit of a sweeter sauce, Sweet Baby Rays Honey Blend. Whole fattie didn't run me $25 and will taste like a MILLION bucks - even hada little left over for ac couple chubbies.... :wink:
> 
> PIcs of the finished product later...
> 
> If you're a smoker - share some of your craft!!!
> 
> Joe


You *******, lol! 

I skipped over this thread for 90 pages having never opened it because I don't "smoke" but don't care what someone else does......now I feel stupid, lmao!


----------



## MJR

MJR said:


> You *******, lol!


Ok then, "donkey"


----------



## pbuck

MJR said:


> You *******, lol!
> 
> I skipped over this thread for 90 pages having never opened it because I don't "smoke" but don't care what someone else does......now I feel stupid, lmao!


We're attacking our health with a different substance. Lol!


----------



## MJR

And as the owner of several smokers from barrel webers all the way up to a big pull behind I fully down that, lol.


----------



## ruffme

12-Ringer said:


> WOW...I want to thank whomever it was who turned me onto the Owens Seasoning...specifically the Honey BBQ...let me tell you, this stuff is flat out sick and I am a bit of a snack stick snob. I will admit I added 1.5 tblspoons of chipotle seasoning to the mix, but was not needed.
> 
> Here is the best part though....it smelled so good and the snack stick were so incredible I thought to myself, "that seasoning would have to be great as a rub (minus the cure of course)". I took a close look at the ingredients and decided to order some more.... I then took a skinless, boneless turkey breast, brined it overnight in 1/2cup of Kosher salt and cranberry juice. I rinsed and dried the breast the next day, coated with a 70-30 mixture of honey and garlic infused olive oil. I then coated with the Honey BBQ seasoning.
> 
> It went into the 200 degree smoker with 50-50 hickory and peach wood for 90-minutes. During that 90-minutes I built a bacon weave, similar to that of which I would use for a fattie, I used thick center cut bacon. At the 90-minute mark, I covered the breast with the weave and the smoker was closed back up until the breast hit an IT of 165. When I removed the breast, I removed the bacon weave and crisped it in a pan, adding 2 tblspoons of honey, 2tblspoons of the garlic infused olive oil, and tblspoons of the seasoning. As it was crisping, I chopped the bacon and made a bit of a bacon dressing.
> 
> Believe it or not, I didn't get any pictures, but it was absolutely amazing. The sliced breast rivaled some of the honey BBQ Boars Head cuts available in the deli. I WILL be doing this again and will be sure to get pics before the masses clean the serving plate.
> 
> http://owensbbq.com/sausage-seasonings-jerky-mixes.html
> 
> 
> For the record, I used the Honey BBQ seasoning designed for the meat sticks, not the jerky. I am not sure if they are the same recipe or not, maybe whomever turned me on to this can enlighten on that issue.
> 
> Joe


You're welcome! lol..

if you want another great one with some real heat,
try PS Seasonings Maple Habanero. If you can handle the heat they are as good as the BBQ!
I get lots of requests for them!

Here is today's grind.
Fresh brats:
12.5 lbs tomato basil parmesan and 12.5lbs onion garlic with Newski bacon.
fry tasted the tomato, didn't knock my socks off but sitting overnight and then grilled, might change my mind.


----------



## Outback Man

I like pork butts and I can not lie...

Put two in over night...a 7#er and a 7.5#er. It's wild how two different pieces cook. The bigger piece took two more hours than the smaller one. That was fine though cause it was the spicy one I made for me. Best tasting and most moist butts I've done yet. 


















First butt


















Second butt



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Nice work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joesandi

redruff said:


> You're welcome! lol..
> 
> if you want another great one with some real heat,
> try PS Seasonings Maple Habanero. If you can handle the heat they are as good as the BBQ!
> I get lots of requests for them!
> 
> Here is today's grind.
> Fresh brats:
> 12.5 lbs tomato basil parmesan and 12.5lbs onion garlic with Newski bacon.
> fry tasted the tomato, didn't knock my socks off but sitting overnight and then grilled, might change my mind.


Is that Nueske's bacon?


----------



## ruffme

joesandi said:


> Is that Nueske's bacon?


LMAO..ooops butchered that ah! YA Nueske's!!


----------



## joesandi

redruff said:


> LMAO..ooops butchered that ah! YA Nueske's!!


live real close to their shop. Wife used to work there and got a lot of meat real cheap (to what list is anyways).


----------



## live2dream

Outback Man said:


> I like pork butts and I can not lie...
> 
> Put two in over night...a 7#er and a 7.5#er. It's wild how two different pieces cook. The bigger piece took two more hours than the smaller one. That was fine though cause it was the spicy one I made for me. Best tasting and most moist butts I've done yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First butt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second butt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could you share your recipe pal! :tongue:


----------



## Outback Man

live2dream said:


> Could you share your recipe pal! :tongue:


No big secret recipe that's for sure. From a rub standpoint I used some retail stuff I got directly from my smoker mfg. (Rec Tec http://www.rectecgrills.com/rubs-sauces/ ) Surprisingly their rubs and BBQ sauces are awesome. On the smaller butt I used the Honey Rib Rub cause my wife and kids can't handle the heat that I like (for a 36, 4.5, and 2 yr. old they're all weak and soft.  ) On the bigger one I use Rec Tec's Screaming Pig rub which I think is awesome. Great flavor and a heat kick. I actually was running low on the Screaming Pig and added a little of the Honey Rib Rub as well as their Smokehouse Rub and then added a good bit of ground Ghost Pepper powder to it. My step dad has several bee hives so I've got good access to fresh honey, so w/a lot of my pork and poultry I use fresh honey as my binder for my rub.

I think I've decided I'm a cheater, or a wrapper, at least when it comes to pork butt (pretty sure w/brisket too.) My goal was to wrap both at 160-165, but I think the smaller one was just over 165 and the bigger one was just under 165 when I wrapped (my Maverick probe seems to be failing as it was fluctuating far too much.) I wrapped them a little different this time. I had the thin baking tins that I used, and then wrapped the top of those in heavy duty aluminum foil. The difference this time around is I put about 1/8"-1/4" of apple cider in the bottom of the tin and then sprinkled a fair amount of the rubs I used for each one in the cider. 

Each butt got about 8 hours of smoke on them (apple and hardwood pellets, but mostly apple) before I wrapped them. The 7 lb. but went for 2 more hours after being wrapped and the 7.5 lb. butt went for 4 more hours until it was done. I pulled them both in the 195-198 degree internal temp range, and once off the smoker I wrapped the tin in a towel and blanket and let the smaller one rest for an hour before shredding (wife is super impatient) and the bigger one rested for at least 1.5 hours before shredding. Both smoked at 225 degree the whole time. 

I think that's all the info. I've been drinking for the last 4 hours, so if I left anything out just let me know.


----------



## chaded

Well got my first batch of snack sticks in the smoker....wish me luck.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Outback Man said:


> No big secret recipe that's for sure. From a rub standpoint I used some retail stuff I got directly from my smoker mfg. (Rec Tec http://www.rectecgrills.com/rubs-sauces/ ) Surprisingly their rubs and BBQ sauces are awesome. On the smaller butt I used the Honey Rib Rub cause my wife and kids can't handle the heat that I like (for a 36, 4.5, and 2 yr. old they're all weak and soft.  ) On the bigger one I use Rec Tec's Screaming Pig rub which I think is awesome. Great flavor and a heat kick. I actually was running low on the Screaming Pig and added a little of the Honey Rib Rub as well as their Smokehouse Rub and then added a good bit of ground Ghost Pepper powder to it. My step dad has several bee hives so I've got good access to fresh honey, so w/a lot of my pork and poultry I use fresh honey as my binder for my rub.
> 
> I think I've decided I'm a cheater, or a wrapper, at least when it comes to pork butt (pretty sure w/brisket too.) My goal was to wrap both at 160-165, but I think the smaller one was just over 165 and the bigger one was just under 165 when I wrapped (my Maverick probe seems to be failing as it was fluctuating far too much.) I wrapped them a little different this time. I had the thin baking tins that I used, and then wrapped the top of those in heavy duty aluminum foil. The difference this time around is I put about 1/8"-1/4" of apple cider in the bottom of the tin and then sprinkled a fair amount of the rubs I used for each one in the cider.
> 
> Each butt got about 8 hours of smoke on them (apple and hardwood pellets, but mostly apple) before I wrapped them. The 7 lb. but went for 2 more hours after being wrapped and the 7.5 lb. butt went for 4 more hours until it was done. I pulled them both in the 195-198 degree internal temp range, and once off the smoker I wrapped the tin in a towel and blanket and let the smaller one rest for an hour before shredding (wife is super impatient) and the bigger one rested for at least 1.5 hours before shredding. Both smoked at 225 degree the whole time.
> 
> I think that's all the info. I've been drinking for the last 4 hours, so if I left anything out just let me know.


What is that thing in your smoker? That tube thing with holes?


----------



## pbuck

A maze n pellet smoker tube

https://www.amazenproducts.com/mobile/Product.aspx?ProductCode=AMNTS


----------



## Outback Man

pbuck said:


> A maze n pellet smoker tube
> 
> https://www.amazenproducts.com/mobile/Product.aspx?ProductCode=AMNTS


Yep...been playing with it a little. Not really needed in my smoker with the heavy smoke option it has but still throw it in occasionally just to see the difference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

For my first time making snack sticks I thought they turned out great.


----------



## smokin x's

chaded said:


> For my first time making snack sticks I thought they turned out great.
> 
> View attachment 3371281


They look good! What seasoning and casings did you use? 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

smokin x's said:


> They look good! What seasoning and casings did you use?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



I used LEM's Backwoods snack stick seasoning and casings. It has that "classic" snack stick flavor if that makes any sense. The casings are collagen. I think you can eat them but I peeled them off pretty easy so I figured I wouldn't bother eating them. Texture is great. I used 80/20 Ground Chuck and smoked with hickory.


----------



## smokin x's

chaded said:


> I used LEM's Backwoods snack stick seasoning and casings. It has that "classic" snack stick flavor if that makes any sense. The casings are collagen. I think you can eat them but I peeled them off pretty easy so I figured I wouldn't bother eating them. Texture is great. I used 80/20 Ground Chuck and smoked with hickory.



I've never been a fan of the texture of any casings, so I usually do what you did. I've done my own seasonings before but it usually ends up with a summer sausage flavor. I'm gonna have to check into that seasoning mix. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

smokin x's said:


> I've never been a fan of the texture of any casings, so I usually do what you did. I've done my own seasonings before but it usually ends up with a summer sausage flavor. I'm gonna have to check into that seasoning mix.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


The deer snack stick seasoning from www.askthemeatman.com has a great taste. One thing that I thought really made a difference was adding the granulated citric acid. Made them "pop" 
When you bit into them and gave them a whole new dimension.


----------



## TheRiverBottom

Damn those snack sticks look great.


----------



## chaded

I want to give an update on the Gander Mtn. 5lb sausage stuffer. Well, it is going back. I think the gears themselves are sturdy enough being nylon but the crankshaft that comes off the small gear that you attach your crank handle to does not hold up. 

The stuffer did great until I got down to the bottom. Now I had looked up information about these stuffers with the nylon gears before and what people were saying was that you do not want to bottom out the stuffer and keep cranking because the nylon gear wouldn't hold up. So, I cranked it down before stuffing any sausage and marked on the rod so I would know where to not crank past. When I was stuffing I got to where there was an inch of meat left and it just got really tough. Then the handled rounded off the plastic crankshaft and of course it wouldn't work anymore. I clamped a pair of vice grips on the crankshaft and finished the batch. 

I didn't think this would be a problem because I was told that the metal LEM gears would be a direct fit. I got them and they do not fit. The changed the rod diameter in the gear to be smaller and the teeth are a little different. Also, the handle will not attach to the LEM gear crankshaft. So, trying to figure out if making these treats are worth buying a more expensive stuffer or just getting out of it altogether. Lol.


----------



## ruffme

chaded said:


> I want to give an update on the Gander Mtn. 5lb sausage stuffer. Well, it is going back. I think the gears themselves are sturdy enough being nylon but the crankshaft that comes off the small gear that you attach your crank handle to does not hold up.
> 
> The stuffer did great until I got down to the bottom. Now I had looked up information about these stuffers with the nylon gears before and what people were saying was that you do not want to bottom out the stuffer and keep cranking because the nylon gear wouldn't hold up. So, I cranked it down before stuffing any sausage and marked on the rod so I would know where to not crank past. When I was stuffing I got to where there was an inch of meat left and it just got really tough. Then the handled rounded off the plastic crankshaft and of course it wouldn't work anymore. I clamped a pair of vice grips on the crankshaft and finished the batch.
> 
> I didn't think this would be a problem because I was told that the metal LEM gears would be a direct fit. I got them and they do not fit. The changed the rod diameter in the gear to be smaller and the teeth are a little different. Also, the handle will not attach to the LEM gear crankshaft. So, trying to figure out if making these treats are worth buying a more expensive stuffer or just getting out of it altogether. Lol.


Now that's a bummer. The LEM gears went right into my Northern Tool stuffer no problem. I looked online, the Cabela's stuffer with metal gears is on sale(but out of stock, you can backorder) for $99.00 and then you get $15 off an order of $100.

Can you post a picture of the nylon gear that the handle attaches to?


----------



## chaded

redruff said:


> Now that's a bummer. The LEM gears went right into my Northern Tool stuffer no problem. I looked online, the Cabela's stuffer with metal gears is on sale(but out of stock, you can backorder) for $99.00 and then you get $15 off an order of $100.
> 
> Can you post a picture of the nylon gear that the handle attaches to?




My guess is that they have at some point changed the gears slightly so that they only fit their own product. I just went and took pictures of the nylon gears beside the LEM metal gears. LEM gears are on the right, Gander MT. on the left.


----------



## ruffme

hmmmm just going to ask. You replaced both the plastic gears correct? In other words, you did not mesh the metal crank gear with the plastic rod gear?


----------



## chaded

redruff said:


> hmmmm just going to ask. You replaced both the plastic gears correct? In other words, you did not mesh the metal crank gear with the plastic rod gear?


No. The Gander Mt. handle will not mount to the LEM metal crank gear. The LEM metal rod gear won't thread onto the rod either. So, I really couldn't replace the gears without a new rod, piston, and handle. By the time I do that I could just buy the LEM stuffer. Lol. 

I saw that Cabelas one and would buy it right now but the backorder is 7-8 weeks and I really don't want to wait that long. I will either buy something else or just not do it anymore.


----------



## rhs341

Wow I hate to hear that… I bought the gander one and used it one time for a 25 pound batch of sticks and had no issues
At the suggestion of a buddy who has made numerous batches I added more water than what the Cabela's snack kit directions stated. About one cup per 10 pounds of meat this allowed the mixture to flow more easily through the tube and I had no issues I did notice quite a bit of moisture in the smoker but the sticks still came out awesome


----------



## chaded

Just ordered the LEM so I should be back in business by the weekend.


----------



## live2dream

Hey guys just wondering what temp and how long to smoke country style ribs.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Depends. Google it for your grill/smoker. 225 on the BGE is what I do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nhns4

Smoked some ground jerky yesterday. Generic Cabelas Sweet and Spicy Mix. Turned out great.








Put the fan on after 2 hrs of smoke








Ran the heat at 115 for half the day then brought it up to 140*








About 12 hrs on the smoker


----------



## KRATZMOG

Great thread...

I run a propane box smoker, but mine died 2 nights ago, input line ruptured and it melted my control panel while making summer sausage. WTH!!! lol

Well, it gives me an excuse to upgrade I guess.


----------



## 74Superlead

Wow!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Well the Honey BBQ snack sticks were such a hit all 25lbs are GONE:mg:

Deer camp certainly had a little to do with that, but when mother-in-law, daughter and wife are some of the biggest culprits in consumption process, you know something good is going on....looks like another batch will be coming soon....

These blends are great....
http://www.owensbbq.com/sausage-seasonings-jerky-mixes.html

Joe


----------



## KRATZMOG

H20fwler said:


> Just bought this used for $50 from a guy at work...it's game on now!


This is the model that burned up on me recently...wasn't my favorite gasser by any means. Horribly designed chip tray, harder to maintain temps, and then the line rupture and burning up the control panel. Sorry Masterbuilt, I think this one is a dud. lol


----------



## 12-Ringer

A little holiday savings to share....

Offer is valid through Monday, December 14, 2015 at 11:59 pm EST. Must use promo code YOU15 to receive discount in cart. Discount applies to highest priced item in cart only. Oversize and/or additional shipping fees do apply. This offer is valid through LEMProducts.com only. LEM Gift Certificates, Parts and Refurbished products not included. Offer not valid through any other retailer. Promo code may only be used once per customer. Offer is NOT valid on prior purchases. Other conditions may apply.


Joe


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Rib day!


----------



## smokin x's

pbuck said:


> The deer snack stick seasoning from www.askthemeatman.com has a great taste. One thing that I thought really made a difference was adding the granulated citric acid. Made them "pop"
> When you bit into them and gave them a whole new dimension.


Never heard of that one before. Do you know how much citric acid is added? Say for 15#? 

I might have to give that a try 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin x's

12-Ringer said:


> Well the Honey BBQ snack sticks were such a hit all 25lbs are GONE:mg:
> 
> Deer camp certainly had a little to do with that, but when mother-in-law, daughter and wife are some of the biggest culprits in consumption process, you know something good is going on....looks like another batch will be coming soon....
> 
> These blends are great....
> http://www.owensbbq.com/sausage-seasonings-jerky-mixes.html
> 
> Joe


Joe I might have to check out that honey BBQ. Have you had any of the other mixes? Mainly the sweet and spicy and the maple jalapeno? 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

smokin x's said:


> Never heard of that one before. Do you know how much citric acid is added? Say for 15#?
> 
> I might have to give that a try
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Website says 3oz. for 25# of meat mixed in after the final grind. Don't run it through the grinder because it will break up and from what I've read it's a bear to get cleaned out totally. It's encapsulated in vegetable oil and released once IT reaches 135 deg. 

I really liked the tang it gave the sticks. I will always use it from now on.


----------



## nicko

Getting ready to throw a venison roast on the BGE. Roast has been deboned and trimmed and stuffed with chopped up Portabella mushrooms bleu cheese crumbles with a little bit of salt and pepper and a couple pats of butter. Coated the whole roast with olive oil And some weber brand Chicago steak seasoning.


----------



## KRATZMOG

nicko said:


> Getting ready to throw a venison roast on the BGE. Roast has been deboned and trimmed and stuffed with chopped up Portabella mushrooms bleu cheese crumbles with a little bit of salt and pepper and a couple pats of butter. Coated the whole roast with olive oil And some weber brand Chicago steak seasoning.



:jam:


----------



## nicko

Done.


----------



## nicko

WOW!!! The mushrooms and bleu cheese added a rich earthy flavor to the venison. Outstanding!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffme

smokin x's said:


> Joe I might have to check out that honey BBQ. Have you had any of the other mixes? Mainly the sweet and spicy and the maple jalapeno?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


I've done the Maple Habanero.
It is my most requested stick after the BBQ, but only because of the heat. 

I will be making 3 batches for christmas.
2 BBQ and 1 Maple Habenaro...they are all basically spoken for!

I want to add two things.
Tatonka Dust is great on brisket for a rub.
Second, after you have done a couple batches of sticks do some summer sausage. It is actually easier and takes less time because you are stuffing 1lb of meat in a casing. Add some high temp. cheddar cheese and you have a winner!


----------



## 12-Ringer

I can second Red's testimonial, we just came from my grandmother-in-law's 90th birthday and the Honey BBQ was the talk of the party....I made 7lbs with 80% lean beef in the 47mm 1 7/8" 18" collagn casings and sliced it like beef stick - ALL GONE!!! with requests for more for my annual Christmas eve bash; stuff really is amazing. I smoke mine at 160 with an 80-20 blend of Apple and hickory smoke from the minute it goes in until about an hour or so left. I keep mine in until the IT hits 160 and then on the counter to rest. I stopped cool rinsing them...I let them sit for 12 hours or so in the open air, you want them cool before you put them in the firdge. I don't serve them anymore until they have sat in the fridge for a minimum of 12-hours, IT MAKES A DIFFERENCEC. I have also started removing the casing when serving at big parties as not all are a fan of the casing.


link to the collagen casings...
http://www.sausagemaker.com/47mm-1-7-8-x-24-Collagen-Casings20tied-p/17-1751.htm

Some good stuff, guessing this thread will pick up again wiht the holidays coming, I knwo I will have at least one turkey, ham, salmon, cheese, nuts, and sounds like some more sausage...

For the record I used the Honey BBQ Snack Seasoning in the 47mm summer sausage casing - I did add 2 teaspoons of chipolte seasoning to the spice mix...

Joe


----------



## chaded

I have 10 pounds of trail Bologna in the fridge. I will be smoking them tomorrow and will add pics. The LEM stuffer worked without a hiccup.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Anyone else get in on the ground floor with The Meater? Just got an email, production moving along, I almost forgot about it....looks to be interesting...

Joe


----------



## DV1

Oh.My.God. I love this thread even more than I did a month ago. :grin:


----------



## DV1

nicko said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=3401522&d=1450051303 Done.


What cut was that? I was thinking of doing a loin roast with hot Italian sausage and blue cheese crumbles.


----------



## nicko

DV1 said:


> What cut was that? I was thinking of doing a loin roast with hot Italian sausage and blue cheese crumbles.


It was a hind quarter roast. Taking the time to remove the bones and cut out as much silver skin and connective tissue makes all the difference in the world with this type of roast.


----------



## DV1

nicko said:


> It was a hind quarter roast. Taking the time to remove the bones and cut out as much silver skin and connective tissue makes all the difference in the world with this type of roast.


Yeah, I usually take my time and get every bit of junk off the hams. I end up with several different pieces of meat because trimming out all the silver skin and connective tissue leaves you with individual muscles. I'll probably use them. I'd like to do the loin but am hesitant to do anything but grill or smoke the backstrap whole. They are just to good to mess with stuffing and roasting, and such.


----------



## nicko

DV1 said:


> Yeah, I usually take my time and get every bit of junk off the hams. I end up with several different pieces of meat because trimming out all the silver skin and connective tissue leaves you with individual muscles. I'll probably use them. *I'd like to do the loin but am hesitant to do anything but grill or smoke the backstrap whole. They are just to good to mess with stuffing and roasting, and such*.


Agreed. I don't even want to marinate them or do any involved prepping. They are too good by themselves to douse their natural flavor in marinades, brines, etc. A simple coating with some olive oil and preferred dry seasoning and I'm ready to grill them up over an open flame.


----------



## Rathbuck

With quite a bit of hunting recently, only chance I had to fire up the smoker was back at Thanksgiving. Put a brisket on the smoker @ 250, wrapped it after 5 hours, and much to my surprise, it hit an IT of 205 at just over 9 hours. I hadn't planned on it finishing that quick...was a shock to me. Flavor was good, but some of the flat was pretty tough...just wasn't in long enough to finish. I'll be reducing my temp to 220 next time...first time I've had a brisket finish that quick.

On the plus side, I took a doe last Friday, and took one entire hind quarter (bone and all). Plan on throwing it on the smoker this Saturday (following Big Bob Gibson's recipe). This one might be a learning experience as well. LOL


----------



## chaded

Pulled the Bologna out last night. Haven't tasted it yet, hope it turned out good!


----------



## chaded

I just ordered a pack of the honey bbq and maple habenero snack stick seasoning from Owens. This smoking sausage stuff might get a little out of control. Lol


----------



## 12-Ringer

chaded said:


> I just ordered a pack of the honey bbq and maple habenero snack stick seasoning from Owens. This smoking sausage stuff might get a little out of control. Lol


Just got confirmation my last Owens order shipped Honey BBQ and Chipolte Wildfire...also some Maple/Brown Sugar from Sausagemaker is on the way...going with a little FrankenSausage....I am still striving to close the gap on what I believe to be the best beef steak I've had...it is currently produced at Weavers of Wellsville...won't be too long before I share the results...

Joe


----------



## Sluggersetta901

pbuck said:


> The deer snack stick seasoning from www.askthemeatman.com has a great taste. One thing that I thought really made a difference was adding the granulated citric acid. Made them "pop"
> When you bit into them and gave them a whole new dimension.


Tis the season for good beer releases... Have you picked up anything good? Bourbon Counties were amazing this year. Great fresh and will be even better with a little age on them.


----------



## nicko

Sluggersetta901 said:


> Tis the season for good beer releases... Have you picked up anything good? Bourbon Counties were amazing this year. Great fresh and will be even better with a little age on them.


I've been looking for a brew from Saranac that I've been searching for since somebody brought it to our annual St. Patty's party. Saranac High Peaks Chocolate Orange. Outstanding!!!


----------



## MDSTRUTNRUT

Did 50 lbs last week with my brother, half sweet half PA style. Mine all gone!


----------



## 12-Ringer

What exactly is PA-style?

Joe


----------



## ruffme

very hard to find and sells out almost instantly but if you can find it:

LTD Sleepwalker
http://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/34772/132860/

It will kick you in the nads with 135IBU and you will love it!!!


----------



## MDSTRUTNRUT

My seasoning comes from CONYEAGER spice company in Pennsylvania and make many kinds of bologna mixes but this is called PA DEER BOLOGNA. It has ground black pepper, some red pepper flakes and is not real sweet. I've seen it made out of venison around MD, DE & PA, had no complaints in years of giving it away. My family has a sweet tooth and likes the DUTCH COUNTRY SWEET too.


----------



## pbuck

Ok couple questions for the guys doing their snack sticks in a MES. Last couple batches I did, the sticks on the right side towards the back got way over done. Ive read that's a hot spot since the exhaust causes the air flow to channel that way. Are you guys having the same issue? 

Also, how are you putting the sticks on the racks? I cut mine to rack length in singles but have a heck of a time keeping the ends of the casings closed so the ends don't dry out.


----------



## pbuck

Sluggersetta901 said:


> Tis the season for good beer releases... Have you picked up anything good? Bourbon Counties were amazing this year. Great fresh and will be even better with a little age on them.


Try as I might, I'm not crazy about all the barrel aged stuff. A few are ok but if I want to taste whiskey, I'll drink whiskey. Lol! I think it's going a little overboard cause everything is getting barreled now.

One of my favs lately his been Southern Tier Choklat. Kinda sweet but tasty and 10%.


----------



## chaded

pbuck said:


> Ok couple questions for the guys doing their snack sticks in a MES. Last couple batches I did, the sticks on the right side towards the back got way over done. Ive read that's a hot spot since the exhaust causes the air flow to channel that way. Are you guys having the same issue?
> 
> Also, how are you putting the sticks on the racks? I cut mine to rack length in singles but have a heck of a time keeping the ends of the casings closed so the ends don't dry out.



I just texted you a picture of how I hang mine up.


----------



## pbuck

chaded said:


> I just texted you a picture of how I hang mine up.


Thanks, Chad!!


----------



## nhns4

Sluggersetta901 said:


> Tis the season for good beer releases... Have you picked up anything good? Bourbon Counties were amazing this year. Great fresh and will be even better with a little age on them.











Stout Season pairs well with the smoker.


----------



## nhns4

Stumbled upon this site last night when I was looking for some mesh to place on my racks so I can smoke a few more racks of jerky each time. Maximize the smoker 

http://www.alliedkenco.com/
Plus then the wife can have her cookie cooling racks back.


----------



## nhns4

chaded said:


> I just ordered a pack of the honey bbq and maple habenero snack stick seasoning from Owens. This smoking sausage stuff might get a little out of control. Lol


Yep. Think I'll put the venison stuff on hold and try to perfect different flavors of the jerky shooter and summer sausage with reg ground beef. Owens will be getting a nice order. And my buddy's shop has a nice deal on ground beef LOL. 








Gotta keep the prego wife happy haha


----------



## chaded

Man...it is running around $3.30 a pound around here...on sale.


----------



## Sluggersetta901

nhns4 said:


> Stout Season pairs well with the smoker.


Haha I came back back from Indiana with the same exact BCBS haul. Have 2 regal rye's and 2 coffee stouts coming down in a week.


----------



## rhs341

chaded said:


> I just texted you a picture of how I hang mine up.


Care to share the pic with everyone? I have a MES also and am curious. I just laid mine on racks, but you have to rotate them due to the hot spots


----------



## nhns4

Sluggersetta901 said:


> Haha I came back back from Indiana with the same exact BCBS haul. Have 2 regal rye's and 2 coffee stouts coming down in a week.


Didn't score any regal yet. Did get 2 coffee in a trade.


----------



## pbuck

rhs341 said:


> Care to share the pic with everyone? I have a MES also and am curious. I just laid mine on racks, but you have to rotate them due to the hot spots


He tied them to the top rack. 









I took the brackets off for my top rack and moved them up as far as they would go so I would have more room to hang summer sausages. Think I'll try and hang my next batch of snack sticks too.


----------



## chaded

Thanks for posting that for me Paul. I just moved my brackets up about as far as they go yesterday and I think that is going to work even better for me with the snack sticks. I can probably make them a good 4 inches longer now before tying them off. I also am going to get some small hooks to use as well.


----------



## George Charles

Joe, do you do 50/50 beef to venison? Also, what is the ETA to get the internal temp. to 160? Are you guys using the Owens jerky seasoning for summer sausage?


12-Ringer said:


> I can second Red's testimonial, we just came from my grandmother-in-law's 90th birthday and the Honey BBQ was the talk of the party....I made 7lbs with 80% lean beef in the 47mm 1 7/8" 18" collagn casings and sliced it like beef stick - ALL GONE!!! with requests for more for my annual Christmas eve bash; stuff really is amazing. I smoke mine at 160 with an 80-20 blend of Apple and hickory smoke from the minute it goes in until about an hour or so left. I keep mine in until the IT hits 160 and then on the counter to rest. I stopped cool rinsing them...I let them sit for 12 hours or so in the open air, you want them cool before you put them in the firdge. I don't serve them anymore until they have sat in the fridge for a minimum of 12-hours, IT MAKES A DIFFERENCEC. I have also started removing the casing when serving at big parties as not all are a fan of the casing.
> 
> 
> link to the collagen casings...
> http://www.sausagemaker.com/47mm-1-7-8-x-24-Collagen-Casings20tied-p/17-1751.htm
> 
> Some good stuff, guessing this thread will pick up again wiht the holidays coming, I knwo I will have at least one turkey, ham, salmon, cheese, nuts, and sounds like some more sausage...
> 
> For the record I used the Honey BBQ Snack Seasoning in the 47mm summer sausage casing - I did add 2 teaspoons of chipolte seasoning to the spice mix...
> 
> Joe


----------



## adr1601

pbuck said:


> Ok couple questions for the guys doing their snack sticks in a MES. Last couple batches I did, the sticks on the right side towards the back got way over done. Ive read that's a hot spot since the exhaust causes the air flow to channel that way. Are you guys having the same issue?
> 
> Also, how are you putting the sticks on the racks? I cut mine to rack length in singles but have a heck of a time keeping the ends of the casings closed so the ends don't dry out.


Hang from some metal rods ( I used stainless ) cut to fit just short of the inside width of the cabinet. The end of the rods rest on the tracks for the shelves. Just coil them over the rods inside the house and then carry them out.


----------



## rhs341

pbuck said:


> He tied them to the top rack.
> 
> View attachment 3422314
> 
> 
> I took the brackets off for my top rack and moved them up as far as they would go so I would have more room to hang summer sausages. Think I'll try and hang my next batch of snack sticks too.


Thanks...[emoji482]


----------



## 12-Ringer

George Charles said:


> Joe, do you do 50/50 beef to venison? Also, what is the ETA to get the internal temp. to 160? Are you guys using the Owens jerky seasoning for summer sausage?


If I am doing venison....I go 70-30 venison to beef. Keep in mind my venison is ground with pork fat.

I am using the Owens seasonings with the sausage sized casings; summer sausage is actually a flavor profile.

Times REALLY varies greatly from smoker to smoker...many start them low to dry, then crank it up a bit and add smoke. I do not....I get smoke on asap and run as consistent temps as I can throughout the entire smoke. I take mine to 160 and it can run 8-20 hours depending on how much is in the smoker.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Planning my first ever ham....maple/brown sugar brine arrived today from sausagemaker.com...calls for the ham to brine 5-7 days[emoji15] ...glad I ordered when I did as I am hoping for a smoked ham for our annual Christmas Eve op3n-house bash. 

Planning at this point for a smoked ham, apple-honey BBQ smoked turkey breast, and smoked sweet bologna/cheese tray along with our traditional baked ziti, meatballs, pasta salad and desserts. I have a few venison tenderloins that might get on the menu as well, that is to be determined.

Typically entertain between 25-40, when the smoker has been running all day it tends to get closer to 40[emoji106] 

Joe


----------



## Tony86

Seeing all this makes me want to get my smoker back up running right now!!!


----------



## smokin x's

12-Ringer said:


> Planning my first ever ham....maple/brown sugar brine arrived today from sausagemaker.com...calls for the ham to brine 5-7 days[emoji15] ...glad I ordered when I did as I am hoping for a smoked ham for our annual Christmas Eve op3n-house bash.
> 
> Planning at this point for a smoked ham, apple-honey BBQ smoked turkey breast, and smoked sweet bologna/cheese tray along with our traditional baked ziti, meatballs, pasta salad and desserts. I have a few venison tenderloins that might get on the menu as well, that is to be determined.
> 
> Typically entertain between 25-40, when the smoker has been running all day it tends to get closer to 40[emoji106]
> 
> Joe


Sounds like a nice little shindig and a good menu!

I noticed that about the only time the neighbors stop by to talk is when I'm running the smoker for the day. You can smell the flavor for a good 1/2 mile. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## sinko

Done a complete rearend ( both hams) from a deer for the in-laws Christmas party this weekend. Most of them think they are getting brisket hehe. Also smoked bologna for the occasion.


----------



## ksgobbler

Doing ribs for Saturday evening. Getting ready to butcher the spare ribs as we speak. We may have rib tips for dinner tonight.


----------



## adr1601

12-Ringer said:


> Planning my first ever ham....maple/brown sugar brine arrived today from sausagemaker.com...calls for the ham to brine 5-7 days[emoji15] ...glad I ordered when I did as I am hoping for a smoked ham for our annual Christmas Eve op3n-house bash.
> 
> Planning at this point for a smoked ham, apple-honey BBQ smoked turkey breast, and smoked sweet bologna/cheese tray along with our traditional baked ziti, meatballs, pasta salad and desserts. I have a few venison tenderloins that might get on the menu as well, that is to be determined.
> 
> Typically entertain between 25-40, when the smoker has been running all day it tends to get closer to 40[emoji106]
> 
> Joe


FWIW my recipe calls for the ham to be injected with the brine and then remain in the brine for one day for every two pounds. I do mine so they are done at least the day before and then cook them like a store bought ham on the day needed.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Got mine tonight, 9lbs....injected and submerged in "the Briner"....

















Plan is to hit the smoker Tuesday evening...complete late Wednesday to be ready for Thursday evening....I guess great minds think alike [emoji106] 

Just finished stuffing 15lbs of sweet bologna which is actually a blend of the Honey BBQ seasoning from Owens and the Maple Brown Sugar sweet blend from sausagemaker.com...I use the entire Owens blend as directed and add 3/4 cup of the Maple Brown sugar blend and 2 tblspns of Chipolte chili pepper for a touch of back end heat....you know just the right amount to remind you what you ate and bring you back for more.[emoji12]









They'll hit the smoke tomorrow.

Turkey breasts hitting the Briner on Tuesday when the ham comes out and they will hit the smoke Thursday morning.

Joe


----------



## Rathbuck

Whole hindquarter is on the menu today. Brined it last night, and rubbed it down at 8am, then popped it on the smoker. Plan is to smoke it for 4 hours, cover it in the sauce per Big Bob Gibson's instructions, and put it back on for another 5 hours covered.

Here it is before going on the smoker (brined and rubbed): 










Who says it's too cold outside to smoke?


----------



## hunt4food2

Salmon brining and about ready to hit the smoker


----------



## nicko

What exactly does the brining process do? From my understanding, it somehow helps the meat retain more moisture during the cooking process.


----------



## smokin x's

nicko said:


> What exactly does the brining process do? From my understanding, it somehow helps the meat retain more moisture during the cooking process.


When you put meat into a brine, it will naturally want to equal out the salt outside of the meat with the salt inside the meat. (Osmosis) 

Brining will cause the meat to pull in a lot of the brine, infusing flavor and moisture deep in the meat. 

Any type of poultry will respond best to brining, but it's beneficial with just about any meat. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

nicko said:


> What exactly does the brining process do? From my understanding, it somehow helps the meat retain more moisture during the cooking process.


Interesting read. 

http://amazingribs.com/recipes/rubs_pastes_marinades_and_brines/zen_of_brines.html

Love reading the stuff on amazingribs.com


----------



## hunt4food2

I know if you don't brine salmon, you end up with the white fatty substance all over. Not sure what it is called, maybe an expert can help with the terminology.


----------



## Rathbuck

After 4 hours on the smoker. Time to cover in sauce, wrap in aluminum foil and another 5 hours to go!


----------



## adr1601

Some Buckboard Bacon off for a 7 day cure.
View attachment 3431505
View attachment 3431521
View attachment 3431529


----------



## ILbowhunter79

For all you smoker guys....how are those electric ones like master built or Bradley from cabelas? Worth the money or should I be looking for something more?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin x's

ILbowhunter79 said:


> For all you smoker guys....how are those electric ones like master built or Bradley from cabelas? Worth the money or should I be looking for something more?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A lot of guys are using the masterbuilt. 

I went with an offset stick burner and it's a chore keeping temps steady on a long smoke (8+hours) and you have to really learn how to burn a clean fire. It's way too easy to oversmoke on a stick burner. 


But it is rewarding when you get it down right and I think it gives a better flavor. But that's just my $0.02. 
Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

I have a MES 40 I bought at Sams some time ago with the mail box mod and I'm happy with it. I did have to replace the heating element this year as they had a corrosion problem where the wire attached. I'm guessing they fixed that problem by now.


----------



## JHENS87

ILbowhunter79 said:


> For all you smoker guys....how are those electric ones like master built or Bradley from cabelas? Worth the money or should I be looking for something more?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like my bradley, only issue I've had with it is uneven heat since the heating element is in the back corner. so rotating whatever is in there is a must to me. Wood for it isnt the cheapest either


----------



## chaded

Been going strong for a year so far with my masterbuilt 30 with no issues.


----------



## dhom

When you guys are smoking these different meats, what is the optimal smoking temp? Also, are you smoking the whole time or using heat and just smoking at the end?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunt4food2

ILbowhunter79 said:


> For all you smoker guys....how are those electric ones like master built or Bradley from cabelas? Worth the money or should I be looking for something more?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use a smoke hollow from Menards and it does a decent job


----------



## smokin x's

dhom said:


> When you guys are smoking these different meats, what is the optimal smoking temp? Also, are you smoking the whole time or using heat and just smoking at the end?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Diff meats call for diff temps. Most often you'll be running around 225-245 though. Salmon will run at a much lower temp (usually 160-180) and poultry will usually run at a higher temp to help crisp the skin up and render off fat without having to run for a long time and risking a dry end product. 
If you're not smoking the whole way through, you'll always want to smoke first. Never start with heat then finish with smoke. 

Meats pick up as much smoke flavor as they're going to get on the inside by the time the meat hits an IT of 140 (I think, double check that number). Once it hits that temp the meat itself will stop picking up smoke flavor, but the bark will continue to pick up smoke as long as you're smoking (hence the oversmoking if you're not careful, like I posted before) that's one of the reasons why you'll notice that most everyone wraps for the last half of the cook (if running on a wood burner) you can just cut the smoke if you're using electric. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffme

ILbowhunter79 said:


> For all you smoker guys....how are those electric ones like master built or Bradley from cabelas? Worth the money or should I be looking for something more?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I built my own out of an old porcelain lined fridge I got off Craigslist for $50.00

Electric gives you the ability to do other things during the smoke than tending the fire..the hard cores will say its "cheating" but I like to do other things while its smoking.


----------



## ruffme

dhom said:


> When you guys are smoking these different meats, what is the optimal smoking temp? Also, are you smoking the whole time or using heat and just smoking at the end?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That question incorporates about everything there is to the art of smoking!

It TOTALLY depends on what you are doing.
There is cold smoking
hot smoking
BBQing..

it all depends...


----------



## dhom

smokin x's said:


> Diff meats call for diff temps. Most often you'll be running around 225 though.
> 
> If you're not smoking the whole way through, you'll always want to smoke first. Never start with heat then finish with smoke.
> 
> Meats pick up as much smoke flavor as they're going to get on the inside by the time the meat hits an IT of 140 (I think, double check that number). Once it hits that temp the meat itself will stop picking up smoke flavor, but the bark will continue to pick up smoke as long as you're smoking (hence the oversmoking if you're not careful, like I posted before) that's one of the reasons why you'll notice that most everyone wraps for the last half of the cook (if running on a wood burner) you can just cut the smoke if you're using electric.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Thanks. I have a Masterbuilt that runs off of propane with the wood pan. My biggest issue is even on the lowest flame setting my temp goes up beyond 225. Does anyone know if there is something I am missing to get the flame lower so the temps don't go so high?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin x's

redruff said:


> I built my own out of an old porcelain lined fridge I got off Craigslist for $50.00
> 
> Electric gives you the ability to do other things during the smoke than tending the fire..the hard cores will say its "cheating" but I like to do other things while its smoking.


Electric is a lot more convenient. You don't have to dedicate an entire day to nothing but running the smoker. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ILbowhunter79

redruff said:


> I built my own out of an old porcelain lined fridge I got off Craigslist for $50.00
> 
> Electric gives you the ability to do other things during the smoke than tending the fire..the hard cores will say its "cheating" but I like to do other things while its smoking.


I don't mind being labeled a cheater.....I'm not hard core, just starting to get into it a little bit. Love pulled pork so I'm wanting to get into just doing pork shoulders or pork butts for now. I like the idea of just setting a temp and being done for however long.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin x's

dhom said:


> Thanks. I have a Masterbuilt that runs off of propane with the wood pan. My biggest issue is even on the lowest flame setting my temp goes up beyond 225. Does anyone know if there is something I am missing to get the flame lower so the temps don't go so high?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmmm. I dont have much experience with those but you could maybe use propane just to light your wood (then cut the propane) get a good bed of coals and just tend a small fire for however long it takes. Like I said though, I don't have experience with those, so that may not even be possible depending on space?

If you've got adjustments in intake and exhaust, you could play around with those. Less intake-more exhaust should keep your heat temp down and allow more heat to be pulled out of the smoke chamber. 

Just thinking outloud here. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin x's

ILbowhunter79 said:


> I don't mind being labeled a cheater.....I'm not hard core, just starting to get into it a little bit. Love pulled pork so I'm wanting to get into just doing pork shoulders or pork butts for now. I like the idea of just setting a temp and being done for however long.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll tell ya baby sitting a wood burner for 14-16 hours on a big butt isn't easy! LOL

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffme

Ya I'm a watt burner too, I don't mind, but with electric you wont get the cherished smoke ring in the meat.

But I mainly smoke so I was not spending HUNDREDS at the butcher to get summer sausage, sticks, etc made, so a smoke ring is not an issue!
Brisket and that stuff is just an added bonus for me!


----------



## ruffme

smokin x's said:


> I'll tell ya baby sitting a wood burner for 14-16 hours on a big butt isn't easy! LOL
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


That's what beer is for!!!


----------



## ruffme

dhom said:


> Thanks. I have a Masterbuilt that runs off of propane with the wood pan. My biggest issue is even on the lowest flame setting my temp goes up beyond 225. Does anyone know if there is something I am missing to get the flame lower so the temps don't go so high?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you running with the exhaust vent fully open?

If you search for the "mailbox" mod, you will see how some people have solved that problem.


----------



## dhom

redruff said:


> Are you running with the exhaust vent fully open?


I have tried it both ways and neither kept temp down. The only thing I by that worked was to keep the door partially open.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffme

dhom said:


> I have tried it both ways and neither kept temp down. The only thing I by that worked was to keep the door partially open.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/127770/mes-mailbox-mod-for-use-with-amnps


----------



## dhom

redruff said:


> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/127770/mes-mailbox-mod-for-use-with-amnps


Thanks. Will that work on a propane smoker?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffme

dhom said:


> Thanks. Will that work on a propane smoker?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you have the half-round side loader wood chip tray??


----------



## dhom

redruff said:


> Do you have the half-round side loader wood chip tray??


This is what I have.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffme

no wont work with that one...the ones it works on have a wood chip tray that loads from the side into the smoker.


----------



## dhom

Thanks for all the help. I am going to call MB on Monday and see what they say.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffme

dhom said:


> Thanks for all the help. I am going to call MB on Monday and see what they say.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let us know what they say. Curious myself.


----------



## dhom

Will do.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rathbuck

After 5 hours covered, the meat was literally falling off the bone.










I cut back the amount of sauce, and I still think it had too much sauce in it. The flavor though...was absolutely outstanding. The smoke flavor of the venison combined with the tartness of the vinegar of the sauce was a great combination. Definitely recommend this one, and I'll be saving at least one hindquarter every season for this one.










Smoked at 250 degrees for four hours with a mixture of lump and pecan, then placed in an aluminum pan with the veggies and sauce, then wrapped up tight with aluminum foil. I popped it in the oven after that (for another 5 hours), as it's not going to absorb any more smoke, and didn't feel like running the smoker longer than I had to. The entire house smelled like pecan smoke...


----------



## George Charles

Thinking of doing a quarter myself. Any chance of getting prep details?


Rathbuck said:


> Whole hindquarter is on the menu today. Brined it last night, and rubbed it down at 8am, then popped it on the smoker. Plan is to smoke it for 4 hours, cover it in the sauce per Big Bob Gibson's instructions, and put it back on for another 5 hours covered.
> 
> Here it is before going on the smoker (brined and rubbed):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who says it's too cold outside to smoke?


----------



## chaded

Here are some pictures of my MES30 set up with the mailbox mod. With using the AMNPS smoker I usually can get up to 10 hours or so on a full load of pellets without touching it. Perfect thin blue smoke the entire smoke also.


----------



## smokin x's

I'm thinking about doing a smoked chicken-cheese dip for a hors d'oeuvre on Christmas.

Planning on smoking a fryer or two, mixing it with cream cheese, pepper jack, and smoked gouda. 

I don't know whether to do it warm like a buffalo chicken dip or to do a "log" like a cheddar spread or something. 

I am also doing a smoked cheddar and bacon log to go with summer sausage, sweet bologna, and other cheeses, so maybe I'll keep the chicken dip warm? Anyone ever done anything like this? 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

dhom said:


> Thanks. I have a Masterbuilt that runs off of propane with the wood pan. My biggest issue is even on the lowest flame setting my temp goes up beyond 225. Does anyone know if there is something I am missing to get the flame lower so the temps don't go so high?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I'm not mistaken, I think you can find a smaller needle valve for the regulator.


----------



## 12-Ringer

redruff said:


> That question incorporates about everything there is to the art of smoking!
> 
> It TOTALLY depends on what you are doing.
> There is cold smoking
> hot smoking
> BBQing..
> 
> it all depends...



Don't forget flavor profile as well....someone already mentioned the magic 140-degree number; that is the IT where the meat's ability to absorb the smoke is greatly diminished. The longer it takes for your meat to get to an IT of 140, the more smoke flavor it can absorb. Accordingly, keeping your initial temps lower helps in that regard. 

From my humble perspective the biggest problem that I see folks having with smoking is a lack of patience. I can't even count how many times I've witnessed or heard about shoe leather type cuts being produced and with a little probing, come to find the pitmaster was inpatient and cranked temps on the back end. Most don't realize what happens to the fat and fibers when this happens, basically the meat cooks faster than the fat can render. As the fat render it releases into the meat, protecting the meat from dying out. Cranking the temps cook the meat, without allowing the fat to render and you end up with a dried piece of meat with pockets of fat as opposed to a moist cut with very little visible fat.

The best part of smoking food is that everything is relative to your preferences, from the temps and types of wood, to the cuts of meat and seasonings. The advice I offer most who are learning...don't plan a meal the same day you plan to serve it; give yourself a cushion. I am working a ham for our Christmas Eve open house and I plan on having it done late Wednesday afternoon. In doing so I build a buffer if anything doesn't go as I plan....length of time, flavor, etc...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

smokin x's said:


> I'm thinking about doing a smoked chicken-cheese dip for a hors d'oeuvre on Christmas.
> 
> Planning on smoking a fryer or two, mixing it with cream cheese, pepper jack, and smoked gouda.
> 
> I don't know whether to do it warm like a buffalo chicken dip or to do a "log" like a cheddar spread or something.
> 
> I am also doing a smoked cheddar and bacon log to go with summer sausage, sweet bologna, and other cheeses, so maybe I'll keep the chicken dip warm? Anyone ever done anything like this?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



Plenty of times, I can give you a little tip...if you are going with a chicken cheese dip (heated or spread) you should reconsider smoking both the cheese and the chicken. I would recommend one or the other, especially because it sounds as if this will be a spread for guests. My experience has taught me that the widest appeal of smoked food occurs with a light touch of smoke. If you smoke both the chicken and cheese you do run the risk of overpowering the dip with the smoke, even more so if you serve the dip warm as the heat releases some of the smoke flavor that gets locked in; especially with the cheese.

If your family like a buffalo type dip give this a try....
8 oz of cream cheese
1/4 lb of gouda
1/2 cup Ranch Dressing
shredded chicken breast to consistency preference 
Franks Red Hot to taste preference

Get the cream cheese and gouda in your smoker with a hearty smoke (hickory, oak, mesquite). You want the cheese in for at least an hour with just enough heat to soften the cheese a little without melting it. The way that I accomplish that with the MES is I get the unit up to 100 degree then turn it off. I open the vent all the way and put the cheeses on the top tray. I leave the door open until the Ivation is reading about 85 degrees and then close it up. I monitor the Ivation and if the temps get down close to 60, I turn the element back on for a few minutes to keep the heat between 75-90. 

Once the cheese has been smoked, you blend together with the ranch dressing and chicken,. I always add the Franks last because sometimes the smoked dip is good enough without adding the "buffalo" factor to it...

Hope I gave you something to think about.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Custom blend came off last night at 6:00PM, all told 11 hours for 15lbs to reach an IT of 165 degrees (a few logs a little higher, a few a little lower).

This batch is a result of a combo of the Owens Honey BBQ as directed with 3/4 cup of Maple/Brown Sugar blend from sausagemaker.com and 2 tblspns of Chipolte chili seasoning. This stuff is amazing....

I hang mine by both ends from the top shelf. In this case I had 4 extra that I couldn't hang without having them touch so I rotated shelves.











Joe


----------



## acs2653

Don't know if I can post this or not. If I can't, please remove, but there is a great resource on the Internet for smokers called smokingmeatforums.com. I use it all the time when it comes to smoking meat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Kroger was running a sale on standing rib roast, so I picked up one that is a 3 bone to cook for Christmas. Normally buy from a local shop, but it was a great deal on Choice rib roast. I think I am going to do the indirect method on the BGE, low at first, then sear on the end...I'll take some pics and post them...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin x's

12-Ringer said:


> Plenty of times, I can give you a little tip...if you are going with a chicken cheese dip (heated or spread) you should reconsider smoking both the cheese and the chicken. I would recommend one or the other, especially because it sounds as if this will be a spread for guests. My experience has taught me that the widest appeal of smoked food occurs with a light touch of smoke. If you smoke both the chicken and cheese you do run the risk of overpowering the dip with the smoke, even more so if you serve the dip warm as the heat releases some of the smoke flavor that gets locked in; especially with the cheese.
> 
> If your family like a buffalo type dip give this a try....
> 8 oz of cream cheese
> 1/4 lb of gouda
> 1/2 cup Ranch Dressing
> shredded chicken breast to consistency preference
> Franks Red Hot to taste preference
> 
> Get the cream cheese and gouda in your smoker with a hearty smoke (hickory, oak, mesquite). You want the cheese in for at least an hour with just enough heat to soften the cheese a little without melting it. The way that I accomplish that with the MES is I get the unit up to 100 degree then turn it off. I open the vent all the way and put the cheeses on the top tray. I leave the door open until the Ivation is reading about 85 degrees and then close it up. I monitor the Ivation and if the temps get down close to 60, I turn the element back on for a few minutes to keep the heat between 75-90.
> 
> Once the cheese has been smoked, you blend together with the ranch dressing and chicken,. I always add the Franks last because sometimes the smoked dip is good enough without adding the "buffalo" factor to it...
> 
> Hope I gave you something to think about.
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe. That sounds good. I'm glad you mentioned most seem to prefer a light smoke. I personally like a lot of smoke flavor, so I probably would have overdone it. 



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

acs2653 said:


> Don't know if I can post this or not. If I can't, please remove, but there is a great resource on the Internet for smokers called smokingmeatforums.com. I use it all the time when it comes to smoking meat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most of those posting here frequent that site/forum as well...

Joe


----------



## ruffme

smokin x's said:


> Thanks Joe. That sounds good. I'm glad you mentioned most seem to prefer a light smoke. I personally like a lot of smoke flavor, so I probably would have overdone it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


smoke the cheese not the chicken..for several reasons..
one being food safety....
1. poultry in a smoker scares the hell out of me!! Just me....
2. UNSMOKED chicken can be used in cheese smoked or non smoked dishes...and everyone is happy.


THEE number ONE thing I had to learn...more smoke is not better! It is meant to compliment the flavor of the main meat...NOT be the main flavor!!

When I run my smoker, 
I run with fresh air wide open,stale smoke leads to creosote and other nasties
I look for a thin blue smoke...if I don't lineup my output stack with a dark background I can hardly see smoke coming out.

And the biggy**** ok this sounds weid but****

I constantly am smelling my smoke,it should have a "clean" umami kind of smell to it! If I get too much smoke it becomes overwhelming. 
You know...it nshould have that smokehouse; I walked into a butcher shop smell. Not overpowering but you smell it. Its pleasant and not like a campfire smell.

If you've done this a few times you know what I'm talking about!!


----------



## ruffme

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Kroger was running a sale on standing rib roast, so I picked up one that is a 3 bone to cook for Christmas. Normally buy from a local shop, but it was a great deal on Choice rib roast. I think I am going to do the indirect method on the BGE, low at first, then sear on the end...I'll take some pics and post them...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



This will be outstanding! Don't you want to sear before BGE?

I have a prime rib in the fridge,,,just hanging out for christmas eve....undecided how to do it!
If I had a BGE it would be a no brainer...considering doing it on the weber..

It's Dec. in Mn and its 45 degrees F....a six pack, lawn chair and a bag of charcoal outta get 'er done!


----------



## adr1601

I really wish I had time to make the Buffalo chicken cheese dip. If I was making it I'd smoke a whole chicken and shred the breast meat for the dish as well as smoke some cheddar for the dish. I personally like a lot of smoke though.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

I've been reading about starting the BGE off hot, then dropping it to 300, then heating it back up to 500 to finish it and sear the outside...two schools of thought, sear it and it keeps juice in, or cook it lower and slower to start so it absorbs more flavor, then sear the outside at the end...

I always do them in the oven, and I have that figured out very well...first time on the BGE...this was a $50 cut, so not crazy if I mess it up...have a good thermo to check it...I'll take it off about 135 and let it rest in a cooler until it is about 145 and then slice it...

Any other ideas? I rub it in horseradish spicy mustard, lots of salt, pepper, and garlic powder...




redruff said:


> This will be outstanding! Don't you want to sear before BGE?
> 
> I have a prime rib in the fridge,,,just hanging out for christmas eve....undecided how to do it!
> If I had a BGE it would be a no brainer...considering doing it on the weber..
> 
> It's Dec. in Mn and its 45 degrees F....a six pack, lawn chair and a bag of charcoal outta get 'er done!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

adr1601 said:


> I really wish I had time to make the Buffalo chicken cheese dip. If I was making it I'd smoke a whole chicken and shred the breast meat for the dish as well as smoke some cheddar for the dish. I personally like a lot of smoke though.



It rocks. My wife makes it all the time...


----------



## ruffme

at it again...45 degrees here in Mn cramps my style....I usually set stuff on the back step to stay cold....but sure nice to sit by the smoker in a lawnchair with a beer!


----------



## chaded

Looks great. What is in it?


----------



## nicko

I don't even think searing it it would be necessary on the big green egg if you cook it at a low enough temperature for a long enough period of time. Low and slow makes all the difference in the world in the final product.


----------



## ruffme

chaded said:


> Looks great. What is in it?


70/30 venison pork, tried a home-brew spice mix. Mild for christmas gifts.

They are just about to 150 and ready to be pulled. Will let ya know how they turn out.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks good Red, remind me again what smoker you are using? I could never get that in my MES 30 without cutting it up/

I just finished up vacuum sealing all of mine...I won't be adding the Maple/Brown Sugar anymore, takes a little away from the Honey/BBQ....been striving for a sweet bologna and just can't seem to quite get there....don't get me wrong, this stuff is good, but not quite what I am craving.

Another great treat that will really impress some guests.....

Grab a couple pounds of plain Almonds
Soak them overnight in Wishbone's Robusto Italian Salad Dressing
Drain the Almonds and put them on a tray
Smoke for roughly 90-minutes at 150 with hickory
Last 20 minutes, take them out and lightly salt them with ground Sea Salt
Back in for 20-minutes....

Nice treat for the Holiday Season...everyone will ask where you got them...


Tried it this summer with a Ranch dressing, very good too..

Joe


----------



## ruffme

I was wondering if that would be too much of a flavor meld...
I like that almond recipe going to try it.


I do a lot of these and they are good as well, but sweet.

https://victorsvittles.wordpress.com/2014/04/26/jacked-up-honey-maple-smoked-almonds/


----------



## 12-Ringer

redruff said:


> I was wondering if that would be too much of a flavor meld...
> I like that almond recipe going to try it.
> 
> 
> I do a lot of these and they are good as well, but sweet.
> 
> https://victorsvittles.wordpress.com/2014/04/26/jacked-up-honey-maple-smoked-almonds/


Man that recipe looks good...might have to give that one a whirl.

Joe


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

12-Ringer said:


> Man that recipe looks good...might have to give that one a whirl.
> 
> Joe


That's happening this week!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin x's

redruff said:


> smoke the cheese not the chicken..for several reasons..
> one being food safety....
> 1. poultry in a smoker scares the hell out of me!! Just me....
> 2. UNSMOKED chicken can be used in cheese smoked or non smoked dishes...and everyone is happy.
> 
> 
> THEE number ONE thing I had to learn...more smoke is not better! It is meant to compliment the flavor of the main meat...NOT be the main flavor!!
> 
> When I run my smoker,
> I run with fresh air wide open,stale smoke leads to creosote and other nasties
> I look for a thin blue smoke...if I don't lineup my output stack with a dark background I can hardly see smoke coming out.
> 
> And the biggy**** ok this sounds weid but****
> 
> I constantly am smelling my smoke,it should have a "clean" umami kind of smell to it! If I get too much smoke it becomes overwhelming.
> You know...it nshould have that smokehouse; I walked into a butcher shop smell. Not overpowering but you smell it. Its pleasant and not like a campfire smell.
> 
> If you've done this a few times you know what I'm talking about!!


Thanks red. I fully understand about the light blue smoke. I run an offset stick burner (modded chargriller with the side fire box) so fire and smoke control were a must for me. Unfortunately I can't run my intake full open, I'd never be able to keep steady temps and I'd run through wood like no one's business. 

I've never done a cheese run, so we will see how this turns out! My family loves the buffalo chicken dip, just figured I would try a smoked dip or two. 

I may also throw some pepper jack on to do a smoked pepper jack spread. 

It's going to be a chore keeping my temps low enough! It was a little tricky during the couple runs of salmon I did earlier this year, and cheese calls for even lower temps. Would throwing the cheese in the freezer for an hour or so immediately before hitting the smoker help to get a little extra time on, and a little more smoke absorbed (if I can't keep my temps as low as I'd like-around 100degrees) It's times like this that I wish I sprung for an electric instead of an "old-school" wood burner. 

If all else fails, I'm going to just go with the tried and true buffalo dip. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

Something that may help some guys doing cheese. I have a MES 40 with the mailbox addition and like was already mentioned I turn the burner on and off to maintain the temp around 70. Something I tried last year was taking 2, 3 or 4 charcoal brickettes and placing them in some foil and lighting with a propane torch and placing them inside. With the MES being insulated it was just enough heat. Even when it was very cold out it didn't take much to maintain cheese smoking temps. I still ended up cracking the door a few times to let some heat out.

One of the best features of my MES is the cordless remote. I sit in my chair in front of the tv and monitor the temps and turn it on and off.


----------



## 12-Ringer

adr1601 said:


> Something that may help some guys doing cheese. I have a MES 40 with the mailbox addition and like was already mentioned I turn the burner on and off to maintain the temp around 70. Something I tried last year was taking 2, 3 or 4 charcoal brickettes and placing them in some foil and lighting with a propane torch and placing them inside. With the MES being insulated it was just enough heat. Even when it was very cold out it didn't take much to maintain cheese smoking temps. I still ended up cracking the door a few times to let some heat out.
> 
> One of the best features of my MES is the cordless remote. I sit in my chair in front of the tv and monitor the temps and turn it on and off.


Cool idea....my buddy does something similar and keeps the brickettes in the lower left hand corner of his MES to help "balance the temp distribution" as he reports.

I see that some with the mailbox mod have removed the chip chamber and diffuser...I do not, in fact...I did and then put it back it in....the diffuser really helps distribute the heat much better than having the elements exposed. With the elements exposed I found that I had a VERY hot spot in the smoker...I mean it would be almost 25-degrees hotter....at least with the diffuser in the heat is disbursed a little better...the lower right t side is still always a little warmer than the upper left side, but no where near the difference. 

Joe


----------



## adr1601

I kept everything inside of mine. I also didn't want drippings hitting the heating element and making burnt drippings smoke.

I also have a small square of foil in that corner on the lowest shelf. It seems to help even out temp a little bit. Seems to make less of a hot spot there.


----------



## vonfoust

Ok, been awhile since I've been on this thread. Hunting season tends to slow down my smoking. Anyway, my son wants to try a ham out of the deer he shot. The recipe calls for #1 cure. This is the first time I will be attempting anything with cure in it. Please give me a quick primer on cure, #1 vs #2. I will be brining a whole back haunch for a week with the cure in the brine. 
I picked up a packet today that says it is 93 some percent salt and 6 some percent sodium nitrite. Pretty sure this is the #1 cure. Someone chime in and correct the following:

#1 cure is used for meats that will be smoked or cooked above 140 degrees, as they are actually being cooked. #2 cure is for meats that will be lower temp cured and it has nitrate in it.

Also, teh packet I picked up says 1 ounce will do 25# of meat. But I am brining this instead of mixing in with the meat. Is there a difference?


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER

You guys might like this. 40 lbs hickory saw dust. Good deal. They have lots of stuff I think you will like. Get into the search to find what you might be looking for. Enjoy!!!


[/ http://www.butcher-packer.com[URL]
sent from my smoke signal from another hill


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER

http://www.butcher-packer.com

sent from my smoke signal from another hill


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER

Sorry about that. But here you go.[emoji106] 

sent from my smoke signal from another hill


----------



## chaded

12-Ringer said:


> Cool idea....my buddy does something similar and keeps the brickettes in the lower left hand corner of his MES to help "balance the temp distribution" as he reports.
> 
> I see that some with the mailbox mod have removed the chip chamber and diffuser...I do not, in fact...I did and then put it back it in....the diffuser really helps distribute the heat much better than having the elements exposed. With the elements exposed I found that I had a VERY hot spot in the smoker...I mean it would be almost 25-degrees hotter....at least with the diffuser in the heat is disbursed a little better...the lower right t side is still always a little warmer than the upper left side, but no where near the difference.
> 
> Joe




I have removed mine and have not had any trouble. With that being said, I am looking into installing a piece of ceramic or similar the width of the smoker right above the element.


----------



## adr1601

vonfoust said:


> Ok, been awhile since I've been on this thread. Hunting season tends to slow down my smoking. Anyway, my son wants to try a ham out of the deer he shot. The recipe calls for #1 cure. This is the first time I will be attempting anything with cure in it. Please give me a quick primer on cure, #1 vs #2. I will be brining a whole back haunch for a week with the cure in the brine.
> I picked up a packet today that says it is 93 some percent salt and 6 some percent sodium nitrite. Pretty sure this is the #1 cure. Someone chime in and correct the following:
> 
> #1 cure is used for meats that will be smoked or cooked above 140 degrees, as they are actually being cooked. #2 cure is for meats that will be lower temp cured and it has nitrate in it.
> 
> Also, teh packet I picked up says 1 ounce will do 25# of meat. But I am brining this instead of mixing in with the meat. Is there a difference?


Can't really answer your question directly but I'll at least Give the basic recipe I use. I know #1 cure is what you want.

2 liters water
3/4 cup Kosher salt
1 cup brown sugar
4 tea spoons pink salt (#1 cure)

Inject and soak for 1 day per 2 pounds

Smoke at 145 for 2 hrs then smoke at 210 till IT of 150-155.


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER

TAIL~~CHASER said:


> http://www.butcher-packer.com
> 
> sent from my smoke signal from another hill


If I recall alot of guys where talking about high temperature cheese prices.
In the 8+ dollar a pound. This place has good prices on it. Hit the category button. You can find it.

sent from my smoke signal from another hill


----------



## chaded

Okay, so I mounted a ceramic "shield" in my MES30.


----------



## chaded

Okay, well my buddy Paul informed me that the tile may cause some serious problems to my smoker like it coming apart so I am going to hold off on it until I can do some more research. Lol.


----------



## nicko

chaded said:


> Okay, well my buddy Paul informed me that the tile may cause some serious problems to my smoker like it coming apart so I am going to hold off on it until I can do some more research. Lol.


Something else to consider is off-gasing of materials used in the manufacture of that tile which looks like a standard ceramic floor tile and not designed for high temperature situations. If you are looking for a heat diverter, you might want to consider using something like a cast iron skillet or griddle that is designed for high-heat and cooking.


----------



## George Charles

For the guys that use apple butter for a paste, do you put it on at the beginning or half way through smoking?


----------



## smokin x's

George Charles said:


> For the guys that use apple butter for a paste, do you put it on at the beginning or half way through smoking?


I've thinned Apple butter with a little vinegar for a mop sauce on ribs quite a few times and once on a butt. But I've never used it as a binder. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

nicko said:


> Something else to consider is off-gasing of materials used in the manufacture of that tile which looks like a standard ceramic floor tile and not designed for high temperature situations. If you are looking for a heat diverter, you might want to consider using something like a cast iron skillet or griddle that is designed for high-heat and cooking.


After reading more on it, it's not really the tile to worry about but the smoker. The tile will handle the heat just fine but the smoker will not. Several others that have been doing the same thing learned that the heat builds up way too much under the tile and then your smoker starts coming apart. I will not be using it although I thought it may be a good excuse to get the 40" version. Lol


----------



## adr1601

chaded said:


> Okay, well my buddy Paul informed me that the tile may cause some serious problems to my smoker like it coming apart so I am going to hold off on it until I can do some more research. Lol.


A few fire bricks on the bottom rack wrapped with foil. I have yet to find a use for the bottom rack when smoking.


----------



## adr1601

But I have the 40 and there's much more room than the 30.


----------



## 12-Ringer

George Charles said:


> For the guys that use apple butter for a paste, do you put it on at the beginning or half way through smoking?


At the begining.....awesome stuff on pork....did a full pork roast, coated in Apple butter, sprinkled with a custom blend of nutmeg, old bay, and ground mustard - WOW!!!!

If you are thinking about a pull, thin it a little with apple cider or malt vinegar...really helps!

Joe


----------



## chaded

adr1601 said:


> A few fire bricks on the bottom rack wrapped with foil. I have yet to find a use for the bottom rack when smoking.


I took the mounting brackets off and mounted them up pretty close to the top. I lose a shelf but gain around 4 inches if I'm doing sausages.


----------



## Fdale's Finest

For later....


----------



## JHENS87

whole turkey is thawing out. then being tossed in a cooler for brining. normally its cold enough i can do it in a food safe bucket, but this crap weather is hot enough i have to keep it iced and a bucket wont work for that. After the brine its heading into the bradley for some good smoke


----------



## adr1601

chaded said:


> *I took the mounting brackets off and mounted them up pretty close to the top*. I lose a shelf but gain around 4 inches if I'm doing sausages.


Great idea.


----------



## dhom

redruff said:


> Let us know what they say. Curious myself.


Just got off the phone with them. They are sending me a new hose and regulator. Great customer service and very pleasant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

adr1601 said:


> Can't really answer your question directly but I'll at least Give the basic recipe I use. I know #1 cure is what you want.
> 
> 2 liters water
> 3/4 cup Kosher salt
> 1 cup brown sugar
> 4 tea spoons pink salt (#1 cure)
> 
> Inject and soak for 1 day per 2 pounds
> 
> Smoke at 145 for 2 hrs then smoke at 210 till IT of 150-155.


Thank you. It will be a month or so until I get around to this but your recipe seems much easier than the one I was given.


----------



## WildBill37

Got 2 butt's to season up an get ready for the MES
30. Smoking is a addictive hobby


----------



## Rathbuck

George Charles said:


> Thinking of doing a quarter myself. Any chance of getting prep details?


After removing it from the carcass, I trimmed as much of the silver membrane as I could - pulling the muscles apart slightly to fit a filet knife in there. Once I had it trimmed up as best as I could, I put it in a brine overnight (Friday night into Saturday morning). I don't really measure my brines - I eyeball it from experience...sorry. Brine was about a gallon of water with approximately 1/2 cup to 3/4 cup of kosher salt and about the same of dark brown sugar. Once I have the salt and brown sugar dissolved, I add about 1/2 cup of the whatever rub I'm going to use. 

Next morning I pulled it from the brine, rinsed it good, patted it dry, then set it on the counter to come up to room temp. After about 1/2 an hour, I rubbed it really good with olive oil, then applied the rub (brown sugar, kosher salt, chili powder, garlic powder), and let it set another 20 minutes or so while the smoker came up to temp.

4 hours uncovered, then put it in the aluminum pan with the veggies and sauce, then another 5 hours at 250. Meat was very, very tender and falling off the bone. Sauce was Big Bob Gibson's white sauce, which had a bit too much vinegar in it for my taste.


----------



## ruffme

TAIL~~CHASER said:


> If I recall alot of guys where talking about high temperature cheese prices.
> In the 8+ dollar a pound. This place has good prices on it. Hit the category button. You can find it.
> 
> sent from my smoke signal from another hill


 I got sick of the high price of Hight Temp. cheese and then shipping on top of it!

I called around the local area, and every butcher that did sticks, summer sausage etc., said they would sell me high temp. cheese.
I paid $5.00 a pound and picked it up 10 minutes from home! 

Here is the result,,,just did the cut test!! Garlic/maple cheddar. All spoken for as christmas gifts!!


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER

redruff said:


> I got sick of the high price of Hight Temp. cheese and then shipping on top of it!
> 
> I called around the local area, and every butcher that did sticks, summer sausage etc., said they would sell me high temp. cheese.
> I paid $5.00 a pound and picked it up 10 minutes from home!
> 
> Here is the result,,,just did the cut test!! Garlic/maple cheddar. All spoken for as christmas gifts!!


Nice!!! Looks good. I do the same at local butcher. Some guys may not be that lucky. 

sent from my smoke signal from another hill


----------



## zmax hunter

Preparing for our Christmas eve family gathering.

I have a 9lb pork butt, an 8lb briscuit flat, and an 8lb turkey breast.
The pork is seasoned graciously with Strawberries grand champion seasoning.
The beef is seasoned with a bit of liquid smoke, worchestershire, and grill mates mesquite seasoning.
I spatchcocked the turkey breast, mixed 1/2 a stick of soft butter with traeger blackened saskatchewan, i put the butter mix under the skin, then rubbed all sides with olive oil and a generous covering with more black sask.. All are now seperately tightly wrapped in foil and marinating in the fridge till tomorrow.

Headed for a deer stand now


----------



## joesandi

Ok, joining in.
Just finished mixing the bacon, in fridge, will smoke tomorrow.
Slicing the rounds, smoked Sunday, for appetizers for Christmas eve and Christmas. (brined with kosher salt water and apple juice)(season only with garlic pepper)
Christmas eve, smoking venison tenderloin, no brine, just some garlic pepper and wrap with bacon. Smoke about 180` until it of 140 then throw in hot cast iron pan to finish off the bacon.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hams out of the brine tomorrow...pics to come.

Joe


----------



## JHENS87

redruff said:


> I got sick of the high price of Hight Temp. cheese and then shipping on top of it!
> 
> I called around the local area, and every butcher that did sticks, summer sausage etc., said they would sell me high temp. cheese.
> I paid $5.00 a pound and picked it up 10 minutes from home!
> 
> Here is the result,,,just did the cut test!! Garlic/maple cheddar. All spoken for as christmas gifts!!


I'm gonna call the processor that I've been using for butchering deer lately. He should sell me some cheese. No way can I see paying $18 for a box of cheese that some of these places want to charge me


----------



## 12-Ringer

JHENS87 said:


> I'm gonna call the processor that I've been using for butchering deer lately. He should sell me some cheese. No way can I see paying $18 for a box of cheese that some of these places want to charge me


Good luck Jeremy, I haven't found any local butchers willing to go less than $10 per pound AND when they do sell it is part of a larger lot that that has been open and exposed to the elements which greatly reduces the storage....

I keep my eyes peeled at LEM and SausageMaker.com for there free shipping and sales, as the both sell it at $9.99 per pound. If I open the packaging and don't use it all, I vacuum seal the package and that helps it keep MUCH longer.

http://www.lemproducts.com/category/high-temp-cheese
http://www.sausagemaker.com/hi-temp-cheese-s/1931.htm

Sausagemakers high temp habanero is some GOOD stuff

Joe


----------



## rhs341

I just ordered some from butcher-packer.com
10 lbs of pepper jack for $44 plus shipping which I think was 9.95. 
$5.40 a lb sounded good to me....haven't got it yet or ever tried their products yet
Well let everyone know when I get it
Merry Christmas


----------



## ruffme

12-Ringer said:


> Good luck Jeremy, I haven't found any local butchers willing to go less than $10 per pound AND when they do sell it is part of a larger lot that that has been open and exposed to the elements which greatly reduces the storage....
> 
> I keep my eyes peeled at LEM and SausageMaker.com for there free shipping and sales, as the both sell it at $9.99 per pound. If I open the packaging and don't use it all, I vacuum seal the package and that helps it keep MUCH longer.
> 
> http://www.lemproducts.com/category/high-temp-cheese
> http://www.sausagemaker.com/hi-temp-cheese-s/1931.htm
> 
> Sausagemakers high temp habanero is some GOOD stuff
> 
> Joe


man that sucks! I called three and all three said no problem. It ranged from $5 to $8/lb.


----------



## JHENS87

12-Ringer said:


> Good luck Jeremy, I haven't found any local butchers willing to go less than $10 per pound AND when they do sell it is part of a larger lot that that has been open and exposed to the elements which greatly reduces the storage....
> 
> I keep my eyes peeled at LEM and SausageMaker.com for there free shipping and sales, as the both sell it at $9.99 per pound. If I open the packaging and don't use it all, I vacuum seal the package and that helps it keep MUCH longer.
> 
> http://www.lemproducts.com/category/high-temp-cheese
> http://www.sausagemaker.com/hi-temp-cheese-s/1931.htm
> 
> Sausagemakers high temp habanero is some GOOD stuff
> 
> Joe


They should do it. We've taken 2 deer and a cow to them this year. good group of guys that always toss in a few packages of sticks when I pick up stuff lol


----------



## pbuck

We won't be having a big Christmas dinner but we are having a Christmas Eve party. It's just hors devours so I'm smoking some almonds on the BGE with the recipe just posted and will also be doing ABT's. 

Christmas Day its gonna be traditional 221 baby backs. Lol!


----------



## 12-Ringer

redruff said:


> man that sucks! I called three and all three said no problem. It ranged from $5 to $8/lb.


I think it is an East Coast thing:mg:...thing are A LOT different in the mid-west....:wink:

Keep me posted...


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER

rhs341 said:


> I just ordered some from butcher-packer.com
> 10 lbs of pepper jack for $44 plus shipping which I think was 9.95.
> $5.40 a lb sounded good to me....haven't got it yet or ever tried their products yet
> Well let everyone know when I get it
> Merry Christmas


I placed and order yesterday on a few things. Shipped same day Ups ground and tracking is on time to be here tomorrow. Not bad.(standard shipping)

sent from my smoke signal from another hill


----------



## pbuck

Big batch of Atomic Buffalo Turds to go in the BGE tomorrow evening. 









Have a couple pounds of almonds to smoke and they'll be going in around noon.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Ok here is the prime rib roast (standing rib roast) that I picked up. It is Choice not Prime but sure it will be good. 

First dried it off. Then rubbed it with blue cheese spicy mustard, followed by salt, pepper, and garlic powder. 

Into the fridge overnight before going on the BGE tomorrow for dinner Christmas Eve. 

More to come!










7.5 pounds...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Man, I'm anxious to see how that puppy turns out. I almost picked one up today but it turns out we won't be home for dinner Christmas evening and now I really want one lol!


----------



## Outback Man

Man I almost pulled the trigger on a rib roast today too...but they were huge...like $150-$170 huge. Want to do one badly.


----------



## zmax hunter

Having let the pork butt spend 26hrs alone with Mr. Strawberry, i place it on the pellet grill at 5pm, using a mix of 80/20 pecan/hickory pellets, temp set at 225.
Next to join the party at 9p will be the brisket, planning to use a shallow pan, in a rack, fat side up, same temp.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Kroger here in Atlanta was a running them (choice) at $6.99 per pound...so that one was only $50...it is the small ribs and choice, vs. the large ribs and prime but it looks pretty well marbled so I'm sure it will be fine...

I'll post some pics for you guys...doing it on the BGE with charcoal and some pecan...


----------



## nicko

That rib roast looks outstanding!!

I picked up an 11.75 lb ham from a local butcher named Kolbs. I found a recipe for a double smoked ham that I'll be getting prepped tomorrow night for Christmas Day. 

Between a 22 lb turkey and almost 12 lbs of ham, I hope our guests are hungry.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

nicko said:


> That rib roast looks outstanding!!
> 
> I picked up an 11.75 lb ham from a local butcher named Kolbs. I found a recipe for a double smoked ham that I'll be getting prepped tomorrow night for Christmas Day.
> 
> Between a 22 lb turkey and almost 12 lbs of ham, I hope our guests are hungry.


Thanks...we shall see...first time on the BGE...how are you glazing the ham?


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

nicko said:


> That rib roast looks outstanding!!
> 
> I picked up an 11.75 lb ham from a local butcher named Kolbs. I found a recipe for a double smoked ham that I'll be getting prepped tomorrow night for Christmas Day.
> 
> Between a 22 lb turkey and almost 12 lbs of ham, I hope our guests are hungry.


Also, I've found that brining and injecting the turkey with creole butter, then rubbing it with melted butter, 3 Beer Rub, and Whirly Bird BGE rub in equal parts is outstanding...moist, with a little tanginess on the outside...gives it a nice color too...also, I think doing 2 smaller turkeys vs. 1 larger one might be the ticket...think it is more flavorful...


----------



## nicko

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Thanks...we shall see...first time on the BGE...how are you glazing the ham?


I'm going with this recipe.

http://www.texansmokingbbq.com/2012/01/30/the-double-smoked-ham-on-the-big-green-egg/


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

That looks awesome...

The only thing I don't like personally, is the spiral cut...I realize it gets down into the ham better, but I like the thicker non-uniform cuts of ham myself..can't wait to see how it turns out!



nicko said:


> I'm going with this recipe.
> 
> http://www.texansmokingbbq.com/2012/01/30/the-double-smoked-ham-on-the-big-green-egg/


----------



## nicko

KS Bow Hunter said:


> That looks awesome...
> 
> *The only thing I don't like personally, is the spiral cut*...I realize it gets down into the ham better, but I like the thicker non-uniform cuts of ham myself..can't wait to see how it turns out!


Agreed. Luckily, this ham is not spiral sliced and is a full uncut ham (actually half a ham..... full would have been over 20 lbs). Spiral sliced is what you get in a supermarket. This came straight from a butcher and is one sold chunk of meat with bone-in. This was our first time getting anything from this butcher and I liked them a lot. May have found our new go-to store for meats.

I'm really excited to get this going on Christmas morning. At nearly 12 lbs, I'm thinking at 225 degrees cooking temp, I'm looking at roughly 6 hours to smoke this and get it up to an internal temp of 140. But since it is already cooked, I may pull it at 135 to help keep it from getting too dried out in our chaffing dishes.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

nicko said:


> Agreed. Luckily, this ham is not spiral sliced and is a full uncut ham (actually half a ham..... full would have been over 20 lbs). Spiral sliced is what you get in a supermarket. This came straight from a butcher and is one sold chunk of meat with bone-in. This was our first time getting anything from this butcher and I liked them a lot. May have found our new go-to store for meats.


Sweet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NJPDDET

I will be doing a reverse sear on a 8 lb rib roast. Basically low and slow and then seared/ browned at the end. I have done large rib roasts on the Big Green Egg before and they came out fantastic. This year, I will try the reverse sear so the entire roast is rare/ med rare from the edge to the center.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

BTW, in case you guys have not seen them, the GrillGrates are a great upgrade to any grill...I have them on the big gas grill, as well as the BGE and it is awesome for searing and grilling...check them out...you won't regret it...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

NJPDDET said:


> I will be doing a reverse sear on a 8 lb rib roast. Basically low and slow and then seared/ browned at the end. I have done large rib roasts on the Big Green Egg before and they came out fantastic. This year, I will try the reverse sear so the entire roast is rare/ med rare from the edge to the center.


I have a 7.5 pounder...what is your temp profile for the reverse sear?


----------



## JHENS87

Turkey is out of brine, ready to go in smoker in the early morning. Planning on only using hickory since I forgot to go to cabelas and get some more wood. 3-4hr of smoke then into the oven to finish it off. Been doing it this way for a few years now and 0 complaints from anyone, and doesnt take me 12-13hr to finish in the little ol bradley


----------



## nicko

I'll start prep on the ham today but was wondering if I should trim the fat cap off. It seems to make sense to trim it off because the glaze will end up on the fat and not being eaten.


----------



## Outback Man

KS Bow Hunter said:


> BTW, in case you guys have not seen them, the GrillGrates are a great upgrade to any grill...I have them on the big gas grill, as well as the BGE and it is awesome for searing and grilling...check them out...you won't regret it...


Yep...got them for my Rec Tec...love using them upside down and doing full sided reverse sears on a big thick ribeye...


----------



## ruffme

JHENS87 said:


> Turkey is out of brine, ready to go in smoker in the early morning. Planning on only using hickory since I forgot to go to cabelas and get some more wood. 3-4hr of smoke then into the oven to finish it off. Been doing it this way for a few years now and 0 complaints from anyone, and doesnt take me 12-13hr to finish in the little ol bradley


Sounds perfect!


----------



## pbuck

I feel somewhat inadequate. Lol! Y'all are smoking big azz rib roasts, hams and turkeys and I'm doing almonds and buffalo turds. Lol!!!

The Jack'd Up almonds just went in with a couple chunks of Apple wood for smoke. 

Kinda weird being outside in a t shirt on Dec. 24th. [emoji15]


----------



## Wtail_Undrgrnd

I've done a few turkeys since thanksgiving and I think I've got it down. My wife told me the other day if turkey tasted like this then everyone would like it, instead of the dried out garbage she's had to eat everytime. Tomorrow I am doing a 15lber for my wife's family Chrismas and I'll be sure to get some pics up for this thread!!


----------



## zmax hunter

Brisket hit 170 about 4am, 200 at 630, pork butt was 200 as well, both are currently foil wrapped and being held at 190 for another hr before they go into a cooler to rest,.., the pork is falling apart. Will be starting the turkey breast along with a large pan of seasoned potatoe wedges soon.
my wife made a bunch of sugar cookies with a cream cheese frosting,..they are very good, will snap a pic of them,..
ive been to the gym lifting, and went for a good run.

Tomorrow will find me in a stand looking for a Christmas buck


----------



## 12-Ringer

Serving #1 = Sweet Smoked Ham

All I can say abou this ham is WOW!!!!!

15lb, bone in ham, took it home deboned and trimmed, in that process ended up two 4lb boneless hams 
Brined in sausagemkaer's country brown sugar ham cure for 5 days
out of the brine rinsed, dried, rubbed with honey (binder) and sprinkeld with sausagemaker's brownsugar/maple sausage seasoning...

smoked with 80-20 maple/alder blend to an IT of 155...sliced and trimmed fat...

Simply outstanding....had a little bite to it so I cut it with a custom crushed pineapple dressing that consisted of crushed pineapple, honey, and brown sugar stuff is amazing...

out of the brine...


Seasoned to smoke,,,



THE SLICE....


Wife and kids are picking away, guests don't arrive until 5:30, I hpe it can make it that long...

Joe


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Awesome!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Serving #2 - Honey BBQ Smoked Turkey Breast

4 breast trimmed
brined overnight (1/2 cup Kosher salt, apple juice and 3tblspns of Owne Honey BBQ snack stick mix)
out of brine, rinsed, dried, rubbed with honey, sprinkled with the Owens Honey BBQ
In the smoke 80/20 blend of Apple/cherry
Smoked for two hours, It a little over 100
Remove wrap with center-cut bacon
Bacon in the smoke unit IT hits 130
Out of the smoke into a 400-degree oven for about 10-minutes to bring IT to 145 and crisp bacon

Finish - slice and serve with a custom sause made by mixing mayo with three tablespoons of the Owens...

Here they are out of the brine and seaosned to smoke...


Currently finishd the bacon wrap and they are hitting an IT of roughly 115 right now, more pics when I pull for the oven in a bit...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Just turned the central air back on....getting hot in here and the guests have yet to arrive.

Joe


----------



## ksgobbler

Duck poppers going on the smoker about 2


----------



## Fdale's Finest

I can't wait to use the smoker I am getting for Christmas this weekend! :set1_cook2: I love my wife truly surprised me!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

BGE on and standing rib roast warming up...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JHENS87

My thermometer took a crap on me. after 4hr its claiming my bird is already at 170. smoker has barely been above 180 since I turned it on. must be some super cooker today lol


----------



## rhs341

Had to try the almonds, forgot who posted it but they sounded great...
Just put them on....it's so hot here in Florida I feel like I could have just set them outside.....as soon as they are done I'm going to smoke some fresh redfish and make a smoked fish dip too....


----------



## pbuck

rhs341 said:


> Had to try the almonds, forgot who posted it but they sounded great...
> Just put them on....it's so hot here in Florida I feel like I could have just set them outside.....as soon as they are done I'm going to smoke some fresh redfish and make a smoked fish dip too....


My almonds turned out pretty good. I only did 2 lbs and tried to get the mixture adjusted but I think it was a little too thin. Also, I didn't add any cayenne to start. Mine were in for about 1:45 @ 230. I pulled them and separated into two parts. One 1/2 I sprinkled with sugar and the other 1/2 I sprinkled with coarse sea salt and cayenne. Not as much whiskey taste as I thought there might be but they're both tasty!!


----------



## rhs341

Uh oh I saw a different recipe????? 150 for 90 min, add sea salt last 20.....whiskey sounds better....I have actually fell to n love with Jim beam Apple [emoji848]
Please share what you did


----------



## nicko

I got the rub mixed up and slathered all over the ham. My hands were too messy during the process so no pics. I'll take some tomorrow when it goes the BGE and after. I decided to do no trimming. The fat cap was minimal.


----------



## pbuck

This was posted a couple pages ago. I did everything but add the cayenne to the mixture. As I said, I think the coating turned out a little thin but it did solidify nicely when they cooled. I pulled em out and added the other stuff before they cooled then stuck em in the fridge. 

I read a ton of different recipes and all were different. I think the cook time on this one was about the longest but I don't think you can really mess them up. 

https://victorsvittles.wordpress.com/2014/04/26/jacked-up-honey-maple-smoked-almonds/


----------



## adr1601

JHENS87 said:


> Turkey is out of brine, ready to go in smoker in the early morning. Planning on only using hickory since I forgot to go to cabelas and get some more wood. 3-4hr of smoke then into the oven to finish it off. Been doing it this way for a few years now and 0 complaints from anyone, and doesnt take me 12-13hr to finish in the little ol bradley


Sounds like a good idea. I plan on staying up later than I want tonight to get mine going.


----------



## Mr. Man

rhs341 said:


> Had to try the almonds, forgot who posted it but they sounded great...
> Just put them on....it's so hot here in Florida I feel like I could have just set them outside.....as soon as they are done I'm going to smoke some fresh redfish and make a smoked fish dip too....


Nice red. That had to be close to the slot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

Im sure its probably been posted,..i think these are coming closer to being released for sale. Cant wait to get the 4pk.

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/meater-the-only-wire-free-smart-meat-thermometer#/story


----------



## rhs341

Mr. Man said:


> Nice red. That had to be close to the slot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually that one was a little over and was released by my sweetie!!!!


----------



## pbuck

32 ABT's just went in the Egg. Not quite rib roast. Lol!!!!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

pbuck said:


> 32 ABT's just went in the Egg. Not quite rib roast. Lol!!!!


ABT?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin x's

KS Bow Hunter said:


> ABT?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Atomic buffalo turd. 

It's a bacon wrapped jalapeno stuffed with cream cheese and sometimes sausage. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin x's

pbuck said:


> 32 ABT's just went in the Egg. Not quite rib roast. Lol!!!!


Nothing wrong with that! I'd take those over a rib roast sometimes. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

smokin x's said:


> Atomic buffalo turd.
> 
> It's a bacon wrapped, jalapeno stuffed with cream cheese and sometimes sausage.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Oh. How could I not know that!!! Sounds awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

smokin x's said:


> Atomic buffalo turd.
> 
> It's a bacon wrapped jalapeno stuffed with cream cheese and sometimes sausage.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Yep. I have little smokies wrapped in mine.


----------



## pbuck

smokin x's said:


> Nothing wrong with that! I'd take those over a rib roast sometimes.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Particularly at 2am on Saturday night. Lol!


----------



## smokin x's

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Oh. How could I not know that!!! Sounds awesome!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh they are awesome! Sometimes I'll do Anaheim peppers instead of jalapenos for the sissies who can't handle the heat. 

I've done a few with habenaros too. Those aren't for the weak that's for sure! 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin x's

pbuck said:


> Particularly at 2am on Saturday night. Lol!


You got that right! 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Off the BGE and into the cooler to rest...


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Damn!!!!!! That looks fantastic!!!


----------



## pbuck

ATB's off and a with a lil BBQ sauce cut with crangrape juice.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

pbuck said:


> Damn!!!!!! That looks fantastic!!!


Thanks...it turned out pretty well...should have hit it a little hotter to start...but my thermometer bit it...good thing Santa is bringing me a new one!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Ham going on in a bit.


----------



## nicko

And on.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Nice!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Even though we're not having a big Christmas dinner, I couldn't stand it. With all the cooking going on I HAD to make something. So, I nabbed a rack of ribs while at the store last night. A Christmas tradition, ribs! Lol! I'll stick em in the egg about 1pm.


----------



## nicko

And done.


----------



## pbuck

Not quite as nice a day as yesterday.


----------



## pbuck

Looks great nicko!!!


----------



## hunt4food2

*traeger*

Is anyone using a Traeger? Any reviews on how they perform? Looking to step up from my smoke hollow. Thanks


----------



## zmax hunter

Rather than traeger, or green mountain, i saved about 50% and bought a lowes exclusive pellet grill, made by chargrill,..580sq in of cooking space,..havent had any issues, i like it. Its very easy to to cook anything from slow smoking to doing quick burgers, brats, or dogs.
im glad i get pellets rather cheap, i use it alot.

I must admit, i get a lot of recipes from the traeger website. Also just started reading thru many threads on smokingmeatforum, so much to learn and try!

I just threw last nights leftover brisket into a pot of chili.

Ham looks great nicko


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Good looking ham...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nrlombar

Got an electric smoker today! Looking forward to trying it out but have never smoked anything before. Have always wanted to learn, should be fun and hopefully delicious learning how to use this thing.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

pbuck said:


> Looks great nicko!!!


It came out great! Taste was phenominal.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Nicko that looks great!!!


----------



## JHENS87

5hr of smoke and an hour in oven at 350


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Nice m!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

Christmas dinner


























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DV1

Anyone get some good smoker related Christmas gifts? 

I had asked for a few bags of pellets from Amazen for my AMNPS for the Pollyanna on my wife side of the family. Of course, not knowing much about smoking, I got 4 of the 20lb bags of Traeger pellets from the person who pulled my name. That will keep the AMNPS going for a LONG time. LOL.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Got a card reminding me The Meater will be here in "early 2016"...can't wait for it to get here.

Did get a 20 pack of 9"x14" cedar planks which are awesome when smoking seafood.

The sweet bologna I smoked has been a huge hit almost 15lbs gone already and I still have yet another family gathering tomorrow. I guess I might have been a bit particular about the taste as it didn't quite meet my expectations, but everyone else has loved it.

The ham and turkey didn't make it through the night on Christmas Eve.

Joe


----------



## DV1

12-Ringer said:


> Got a card reminding me The Meater will be here in "early 2016"...can't wait for it to get here.
> 
> Did get a 20 pack of 9"x14" cedar planks which are awesome when smoking seafood.
> 
> The sweet bologna I smoked has been a huge hit almost 15lbs gone already and I still have yet another family gathering tomorrow. I guess I might have been a bit particular about the taste as it didn't quite meet my expectations, but everyone else has loved it.
> 
> The ham and turkey didn't make it through the night on Christmas Eve.
> 
> Joe


Sounds good. I do need to get some planks. I think I'm going to be hitting up LEM for some processing equipment and start making my own specialty items; sausage, snack sticks, pepperoni, jerky, etc. Have 3 brothers to split it with and am hoping I can talk one of them into getting a MES 40 to help with the smoking so I don't end up buying a second one myself. LOL.


----------



## adr1601

A little trick to catch the dripping for gravy while smoking a turkey. Cover a dish with foil and push down in the center to make a low spot and poke a hole. Dripping run in but don't evaporate.
View attachment 3463945


----------



## adr1601

After a 7 cure and a few hours in the smoker the buckboard bacon is done.
View attachment 3465281


----------



## adr1601

View attachment 3465521


----------



## smokin x's

adr1601 said:


> After a 7 cure and a few hours in the smoker the buckboard bacon is done.
> View attachment 3465281


That looks really good! Maybe I missed it but what cut are you using for this? 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

From what I know* buckboard bacon* is bacon made from cuts of meat other than pork belly. I use pork butts for mine. It makes pretty lean bacon but I use it for recipes that call for bacon. For example a baked bean recipe.


----------



## smokin x's

adr1601 said:


> From what I know* buckboard bacon* is bacon made from cuts of meat other than pork belly. I use pork butts for mine. It makes pretty lean bacon but I use it for recipes that call for bacon. For example a baked bean recipe.


Hmm. Interesting. I thought for a minute it was a cut of venison. 

I might have to check into this. I like my bacon lean, Especially for recipes. It doesn't seem to get "rubbery" 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

smokin x's said:


> Hmm. Interesting. I thought for a minute it was a cut of venison.
> 
> I might have to check into this, I like my bacon lean, Especially for recipes. It doesn't seem to get "rubbery"
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


You don't get those little snotty pieces that you get with reg bacon. Just take a cut of pork and treat it like you making bacon from pork belly.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Awesome...I love this thread!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

adr1601 said:


> You don't get those little snotty pieces that you get with reg bacon. Just take a cut of pork and treat it like you making bacon from pork belly.


Can be done with cheap pork roasts...sausagemaker.com has several bacon cures available.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

DV1 said:


> Sounds good. I do need to get some planks. I think I'm going to be hitting up LEM for some processing equipment and start making my own specialty items; sausage, snack sticks, pepperoni, jerky, etc. Have 3 brothers to split it with and am hoping I can talk one of them into getting a MES 40 to help with the smoking so I don't end up buying a second one myself. LOL.


Every little bit helps........

Offer is valid through Wednesday, December 30, 2015 at 11:59 pm EST. Must use promo code WANT15 to receive discount in cart. Discount applies to highest priced item in cart only. Oversize and/or additional shipping fees do apply. This offer is valid through LEMProducts.com only. LEM Gift Certificates, Parts and Refurbished products not included. Offer not valid through any other retailer. Promo code may only be used once per customer. Offer is NOT valid on prior purchases. Other conditions may apply.


Happy Holidays!!!!

Joe


----------



## chaded

The wife and I stuffed 15 pounds of snack sticks tonight. Five pounds of original, 2.5 pounds of maple habanero, and 7.5 pounds of honey bbq. I have high hopes for these!


----------



## 12-Ringer

chaded said:


> The wife and I stuffed 15 pounds of snack sticks tonight. Five pounds of original, 2.5 pounds of maple habanero, and 7.5 pounds of honey bbq. I have high hopes for these!


I'm sure the honey BBQ will be a hit, haven't met a person yet who has tried it and didn't like it...

Joe


----------



## Bowhunting WI

*Love this Thread*

Ok, I have to admit, I've been lurking on this thread since the beginning and have never added anything to it....so here goes!

I'm kind of a newbie smoker but have been have been bitten by the smoking bug since I bought my BGE back in May.Thanks to the great things you guys post here, I've tricked the wife into thinking I actually come up with some of the recipes myself. Needless to say, thanks to everyone who posts in this thread and keep the good work up!

Here's few pics of my recent smoking adventures:

My BGE with the custome table I built myself for her:








Half of a venison backstrap from my 10 year old son's first ever whitetail kill. Historically, my wife and daughter would not touch venison steak. I started marinating the venison in "Dale's Sauce" with a chopped up onion and some garlic, then smoke it on the BGE. Now instead of making half a backstrap, I have to make the entire thing as they can't get enough of it. Not sure if it's the Dale's Sauce or the BGE/smoke, but they love it!








Beer can chicken: (wife won't eat chicken now unless I smoke it on the BGE)








Tried my hand at a 1/2 rack of ribs on Christmas Eve. No one liked ribs in my house before I made these. Won't be buying a 1/2 rack anymore! 








Planning on doing a pork butt sometime soon. I'll post pics when I do!

Also, I'm toying with the idea of getting a BBQ Guru DigiQ to help keep a more constant temp on long cooks. Any one using one of those? Wondering how well they work.


Thanks everyone!
BHWI


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Nice work!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

That's a great looking table you made.


----------



## rhs341

Sounds like your family was starving before you got that BGE......great cooks and neat table!!!!!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Going to get a 21 lb brisket and a Boston butt for NYE. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowhunting WI

Thanks guys. The table was fun to build and the $150 of cedar I've got into the table is a heck of a lot less than the price for a BGE table.

KS, can't wait to see some pics of your NYE cook! Should be mouth watering!!!

rhs, I wouldn't say we were starving, we (I) just never knew how good you could make food taste just by grilling/smoking.


----------



## Rathbuck

Now that is a beautiful table for your BGE. I've been tempted to build one similar for my Akorn...would be great to have some working area and some storage.


----------



## River420Bottom

I did! I had talked to my dad a few times about an idea for building a small smoker because of the prices of them, Christmas Eve he surprised me with this! Just a simple hot plate setup but it definitely works, I have done cheese, turkey, jerky, and a pork shoulder. I have to finish the hot smoke stuff in the oven until I figure out how to get more heat, hopefully a higher watt hot plate will work


DV1 said:


> Anyone get some good smoker related Christmas gifts?
> 
> I had asked for a few bags of pellets from Amazen for my AMNPS for the Pollyanna on my wife side of the family. Of course, not knowing much about smoking, I got 4 of the 20lb bags of Traeger pellets from the person who pulled my name. That will keep the AMNPS going for a LONG time. LOL.


----------



## KylePA

First time chiming in on this thread. Threw on a nice 9lb pork shoulder onto my Masterbuilt today around noon. Rubbed down with olive oil, season salt, garlic powder, and saint lucifer seasoning. Smoking it at 225 until 10ish tonight then wrapped in foil and covered with some honey and a nice sleep in a cooler. I'll pull tomorrow morning.





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

21 lb packer cut and 4 lb Boston butt procured. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Bowhunting WI said:


> Ok, I have to admit, I've been lurking on this thread since the beginning and have never added anything to it....so here goes!
> 
> I'm kind of a newbie smoker but have been have been bitten by the smoking bug since I bought my BGE back in May.Thanks to the great things you guys post here, I've tricked the wife into thinking I actually come up with some of the recipes myself. Needless to say, thanks to everyone who posts in this thread and keep the good work up!
> 
> Here's few pics of my recent smoking adventures:
> 
> My BGE with the custome table I built myself for her:
> View attachment 3479265
> 
> 
> Half of a venison backstrap from my 10 year old son's first ever whitetail kill. Historically, my wife and daughter would not touch venison steak. I started marinating the venison in "Dale's Sauce" with a chopped up onion and some garlic, then smoke it on the BGE. Now instead of making half a backstrap, I have to make the entire thing as they can't get enough of it. Not sure if it's the Dale's Sauce or the BGE/smoke, but they love it!
> View attachment 3479313
> 
> 
> Beer can chicken: (wife won't eat chicken now unless I smoke it on the BGE)
> View attachment 3479321
> 
> 
> Tried my hand at a 1/2 rack of ribs on Christmas Eve. No one liked ribs in my house before I made these. Won't be buying a 1/2 rack anymore!
> View attachment 3479329
> 
> 
> Planning on doing a pork butt sometime soon. I'll post pics when I do!
> 
> Also, I'm toying with the idea of getting a BBQ Guru DigiQ to help keep a more constant temp on long cooks. Any one using one of those? Wondering how well they work.
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> BHWI


Digi Q is expensive but I love mine for any cook over a couple hours. Once I get it dialed, I may only have to adjust the Daisy wheel a couple times for a 13-14 hour cook. Worth the $$ IMO.


----------



## rhs341

Bowhunting WI said:


> Thanks guys. The table was fun to build and the $150 of cedar I've got into the table is a heck of a lot less than the price for a BGE table.
> 
> KS, can't wait to see some pics of your NYE cook! Should be mouth watering!!!
> 
> rhs, I wouldn't say we were starving, we (I) just never knew how good you could make food taste just by grilling/smoking.


Didn't mean any disrespect whatsoever....just couldn't pass up that opportunity at an good/easy jab....you will now be the official cook of the house and love every minute of it!!!!!!


----------



## Bowhunting WI

rhs341 said:


> Didn't mean any disrespect whatsoever....just couldn't pass up that opportunity at an good/easy jab....you will now be the official cook of the house and love every minute of it!!!!!!


None taken! I enjoy a good razzing from time to time! :darkbeer:


----------



## Bowhunting WI

pbuck said:


> Digi Q is expensive but I love mine for any cook over a couple hours. Once I get it dialed, I may only have to adjust the Daisy wheel a couple times for a 13-14 hour cook. Worth the $$ IMO.


Thanks for the input pbuck. I've been researching the heck out of them for a few weeks now and nearly everyone says the same thing.

I tried laying down some hints to the wife on how it would have made a perfect Christmas present, but those hints clearly fell on deaf ears. BBQ Guru just had a deal going right before xmas, I think it was $40 or $50 off or something like that.

I just won my fantasy football work league so I've got like $250 coming my way. Can decide if I want to blow that money on the DigiQ or a new Kuiu hunting suit for next fall's CO elk hunt.....decisions....decisions!!!


----------



## pbuck

Bowhunting WI said:


> Thanks for the input pbuck. I've been researching the heck out of them for a few weeks now and nearly everyone says the same thing.
> 
> I tried laying down some hints to the wife on how it would have made a perfect Christmas present, but those hints clearly fell on deaf ears. BBQ Guru just had a deal going right before xmas, I think it was $40 or $50 off or something like that.
> 
> I just won my fantasy football work league so I've got like $250 coming my way. Can decide if I want to blow that money on the DigiQ or a new Kuiu hunting suit for next fall's CO elk hunt.....decisions....decisions!!!


You've got all summer to save up for new hunting clothes. 

Just sayin. [emoji51]


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

And so it begins. 21 lb. packer cut and an 8 lb. Boston butt. Rubbed and in the fridge. Yum yum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRiverBottom

Mucho respecto for a man that can prep his meat and clean his pistol at the same time!

Ditch the wet wood chips. Clean burning wood, not smoldering and steaming wood.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

TheRiverBottom said:


> Mucho respecto for a man that can prep his meat and clean his pistol at the same time!
> 
> Ditch the wet wood chips. Clean burning wood, not smoldering and steaming wood.


Ha, yeah the CC pistol was getting a little cleaning prior...didn't realize that was in the picture...

I normally soak the chunks, then once the smoke turns from white to clear put the meat on...you just do it dry?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Ha, yeah the CC pistol was getting a little cleaning prior...didn't realize that was in the picture...
> 
> I normally soak the chunks, then once the smoke turns from white to clear put the meat on...you just do it dry?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I never soak mine for the BGE.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

pbuck said:


> I never soak mine for the BGE.


Thanks...my brother says the same thing, but the BGE cooking team here in ATL told me to soak them...poured the water out...will try them dry...

I always wait until the smoke clears anyway, so it probably does not matter if you soak them anyway...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Thanks...my brother says the same thing, but the BGE cooking team here in ATL told me to soak them...poured the water out...will try them dry...
> 
> I always wait until the smoke clears anyway, so it probably does not matter if you soak them anyway...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I do the same. I don't put anything in until the temp stabilizes and the smoke cleans up. I soaked mine at first but once I read up on it I quit.

Just one of a few articles I've found. 

http://amazingribs.com/tips_and_technique/mythbusting_soaking_wood.html


----------



## zmax hunter

Can you give me all the details on your backstrap, from prep, marinating time, cook temp and time? Thanks! It looks great!



Bowhunting WI said:


> Ok, I have to admit, I've been lurking on this thread since the beginning and have never added anything to it....so here goes!
> 
> I'm kind of a newbie smoker but have been have been bitten by the smoking bug since I bought my BGE back in May.Thanks to the great things you guys post here, I've tricked the wife into thinking I actually come up with some of the recipes myself. Needless to say, thanks to everyone who posts in this thread and keep the good work up!
> 
> Here's few pics of my recent smoking adventures:
> 
> My BGE with the custome table I built myself for her:
> View attachment 3479265
> 
> 
> Half of a venison backstrap from my 10 year old son's first ever whitetail kill. Historically, my wife and daughter would not touch venison steak. I started marinating the venison in "Dale's Sauce" with a chopped up onion and some garlic, then smoke it on the BGE. Now instead of making half a backstrap, I have to make the entire thing as they can't get enough of it. Not sure if it's the Dale's Sauce or the BGE/smoke, but they love it!
> View attachment 3479313
> 
> 
> Beer can chicken: (wife won't eat chicken now unless I smoke it on the BGE)
> View attachment 3479321
> 
> 
> Tried my hand at a 1/2 rack of ribs on Christmas Eve. No one liked ribs in my house before I made these. Won't be buying a 1/2 rack anymore!
> View attachment 3479329
> 
> 
> Planning on doing a pork butt sometime soon. I'll post pics when I do!
> 
> Also, I'm toying with the idea of getting a BBQ Guru DigiQ to help keep a more constant temp on long cooks. Any one using one of those? Wondering how well they work.
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> BHWI


----------



## chaded

Snack sticks are ready to roll for the family Christmas get together on my wife's side. Seemed to turn out pretty good but we will see how they like the different flavors. I guarantee the maple habanero's won't get touched very much. They have quite a bit of heat. Lol.


----------



## pbuck

Darn good looking sticks, Chad. I hope I can get my next batch to turn out that nice.


----------



## ruffme

Hoyt1021 said:


> View attachment 3480497
> View attachment 3480513
> 
> I did! I had talked to my dad a few times about an idea for building a small smoker because of the prices of them, Christmas Eve he surprised me with this! Just a simple hot plate setup but it definitely works, I have done cheese, turkey, jerky, and a pork shoulder. I have to finish the hot smoke stuff in the oven until I figure out how to get more heat, hopefully a higher watt hot plate will work


I use these, but apparently brink man is out of business

http://www.cspoutdoors.com/brinkmann-electric-heating-element-for-brinkmann-smokers-116-7000-0/


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

The brisket is on low and slow 225 until it's done. Expect to take it off tomorrow afternoon sometime. Guessing about 5-7 PM. More to come...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

12 hours later...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunt4food2

Anyone try pistachio shells as the smoke generator or too supplement with your favorite woods?


----------



## TheRiverBottom

hunt4food2 said:


> Anyone try pistachio shells as the smoke generator or too supplement with your favorite woods?


I have never even heard of that....but I did get a giant bag of pistachios from Santa Claus. Have you ever tried it?


----------



## Bowhunting WI

zmax hunter said:


> Can you give me all the details on your backstrap, from prep, marinating time, cook temp and time? Thanks! It looks great!


Zmax,

Nothing difficult:
1. Cover venison steak w/ garlic powder (I go heavy on the garlic) then put the steak in a gallon ziplock bag.
2. Add in Dale's Seasoning Sauce:







a. I add about a 1/3 of the bottle to the bag for a loin.
3. Coarsely chop up 1/2 an onion and throw it in w/ the meat
4. Let sit in fridge overnight.

5. Take steak/marinade out of fridge 1-2 hours before cooking, let come to room temp.
6. Start grill, bring to 275.
7. Add wood chips (for smoke) (I've had good luck with mesquite smoke on our venison steak)
8. Cook at 275 until meat reaches 160-165 degrees. 
a. I have an Ivation dual temperature probe (for monitoring grill & meat temp)
b. When the meat gets to 165 on the probe, i pull it.
c. For a loin I'd say it's 30-40 minutes on the BGE, for Roast (or bigger/thicker cut of meat) it's usually 1.5-2 hours.


----------



## hunt4food2

TheRiverBottom said:


> I have never even heard of that....but I did get a giant bag of pistachios from Santa Claus. Have you ever tried it?


I saw it on the smoking meat forum and curious if anyone has tried it here. I've heard of pecan shells before. Was thinking all my pistachio shells could work.


----------



## CUPPEDFowl

I just got a mini BGE for XMas. Any quick advice for a newbie so I don't have to look through 100 pages of this thread??

Thanks for the help!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

CUPPEDFowl said:


> I just got a mini BGE for XMas. Any quick advice for a newbie so I don't have to look through 100 pages of this thread??
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Advice is going to be extensive...buy a convector if they make one for the mini, get a good thermometer, and season it at 250 for 3+ hours a couple of times...before use...

You are about to be addicted to another hobby that will eat up money...at least you don't trade in the egg every year on a new model...

Enjoy...


----------



## CUPPEDFowl

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Advice is going to be extensive...buy a convector if they make one for the mini, get a good thermometer, and season it at 250 for 3+ hours a couple of times...before use...
> 
> You are about to be addicted to another hobby that will eat up money...at least you don't trade in the egg every year on a new model...
> 
> Enjoy...


Dude, thanks for the quick reply! I'll look into the convector, but definitely can manage the thermometer in the immediate timeframe


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Well, the brisket just came off the BGE...21 lb. cooked at 225-250 from 11 PM last night until 3 PM today when it hit IT of 190. Then off and into the warming draw to rest and sit until the guests start showing up tonight...

16 hours is a little less than I expected but I had a few spikes to 245-250 overnight from the set point of 225...it is about to fall apart, so I may have even overlooked it a little...we shall see...

Pics coming once we slice it up! Have Ranch Style Beans, white bread, pickle slices, and jalapeños to serve with it...can't wait!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

CUPPEDFowl said:


> Dude, thanks for the quick reply! I'll look into the convector, but definitely can manage the thermometer in the immediate timeframe


NP. Get a good digital thermo for meat temps, the thermo on the BGE is generally pretty accurate...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

12.5 # ham injected and in the brine to cure until next weekend.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Not too bad...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

CUPPEDFowl said:


> I just got a mini BGE for XMas. Any quick advice for a newbie so I don't have to look through 100 pages of this thread??
> 
> Thanks for the help!


You definitely need a Platesetter (deflector) and I think you have to change the upper fire ring so the plate setter will fit right. You're probably not going to have room for a packer cut brisket but, chicken and steaks will be tasty.


----------



## pbuck

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Not too bad...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks darn good, Jamie. Did you foil it or use butcher paper?


----------



## smokin x's

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Not too bad...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good! But I gotta say it, no burnt ends?! C'mon! 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

smokin x's said:


> Looks good! But I gotta say it, no burnt ends?! C'mon!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Not sure how to do that yet. Next time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin x's

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Not sure how to do that yet. Next time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's pretty simple actually. When you pull the brisket to rest, separate the flat and the point (it's easy to find, a layer of fat separates them) Take the point section (looks like it's the chunk on the left of the cutting board in your pics) cut into 1" or so cubes, mix it with a finishing sauce-usually a high sugar content, load em into a foil pan and throw em back on the smoker to caramelize the sugars. 

Turns into brisket candy! It's awesome stuff. 

Then just slice the flat like you did. That way you get beefy tender slices and some brisket candy to finish it off. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

smokin x's said:


> It's pretty simple actually. When you pull the brisket to rest, separate the flat and the point (it's easy to find, a layer of fat separates them) Take the point section (looks like it's the chunk on the left of the cutting board in your pics) cut into 1" or so cubes, mix it with a finishing sauce-usually a high sugar content, load em into a foil pan and throw em back on the smoker to caramelize the sugars.
> 
> Turns into brisket candy! It's awesome stuff.
> 
> Then just slice the flat like you did. That way you get beefy tender slices and some brisket candy to finish it off.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Got it. Yeah I separated the flat and the point easily and sliced the flat and shredded the point. I'll try that next time. Thanks for the info...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

Burnt ends are the bomb...I let my point rest w/the flat for an hour though, then separate, and then cube the point and let the flat rest longer. I put an au jus in the burnt end pan that covers about 1/4-1/2 the way up of the cubes and make sure as much of the non-barked sides are showing. I sprinkle rub on them and let them go at 225 for 45 minutes or so. Then I crank it up to 325 for another 30-45 minutes and let them finish(if I'm putting a finishing sauce on them it's before this last session on the smoker...there's some really good "hot" BBQ sauce from OK that my buddy sent me that made some great burnt ends...man I need to order more of that.) 

Dang it...I just ran out of my burnt ends the other day...now I'm hungry.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

The butt is off. 10 hours at 220...tastes awesome.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Nice butt.


----------



## reylamb

KS Bow Hunter said:


> The butt is off. 10 hours at 220...tastes awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nicely done.....I should probably swing over there to verify it is good.....just in case!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

reylamb said:


> Nicely done.....I should probably swing over there to verify it is good.....just in case!!!!!!!!!!!


We've had a house full the last two days and it's all gone!!! But would be good to have you over some time. We are at the bottom of Sandy Springs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

Well, the honey bbq snack sticks was a big hit at our family Christmas yesterday. I will have to get more of that seasoning from Owen's. Let's just say I had 7.5 pounds of honey bbq which was more than any other flavor I took and there was less of it left than any other flavor. I did not care for the maple habanero nor did anybody else.


----------



## smokin x's

chaded said:


> Well, the honey bbq snack sticks was a big hit at our family Christmas yesterday. I will have to get more of that seasoning from Owen's. Let's just say I had 7.5 pounds of honey bbq which was more than any other flavor I took and there was less of it left than any other flavor. I did not care for the maple habanero nor did anybody else.


Any reason you didn't like the maple habanero? Too much heat? 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

smokin x's said:


> Any reason you didn't like the maple habanero? Too much heat?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


No, I didn't care much for the flavor. The heat isn't that bad to me but I like hot stuff.


----------



## nrlombar

Just finished smoking my first piece of meat ever. Did a bone in venison roast that took almost 15 hours to finish. Pretty happy with how it turned out for my first attempt, even the wife is loving it.










Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Dude that looks awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Great looking venison roast right there.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Wanted to make sure this didn't slip by the AT crowd....40% off #5 Big Bite Grinder

Offer valid through Monday, January 4, 2016 at 11:59 pm EST. Must use promo code NEWYEAR16 to receive shipping offer and product discount in cart. $70 order minimum to receive free shipping does not include tax or shipping. Shipping offer is only applicable within the 48 Contiguous United States. Oversize and/or additional shipping fees do apply. # 777 Original #5 Big Bite Grinder discount taken off of SRP of $279.99. This offer is valid through LEMProducts.com only. Product discounts not valid on Refurbished units. Offer not valid through any other retailer. Promo code may only be used once per customer. Valid while supplies last. Offer is NOT valid on prior purchases. Other conditions may apply

Joe


----------



## Brandon324

Relatively new to smoking but so far have enjoyed it, I have done some great chicken thighs for my first smoke and have done a couple ribs and pork loins since getting ready to do a butt soon. I have a question for some of the more experienced smokers. I am using a MES and have heard of people using different liquids in the water pan (dr pepper, fruit juices, water and so on). I have also read on different forums that the water pan is only there to stabilize temperature swings (which aren't that great in the MES but I'm sure they would be more drastic in a charcoal or propane smoker). So my question is does the liquid in the pan have anything to do with flavor or is it strictly to stabilize temperatures or both?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Brandon324 said:


> Relatively new to smoking but so far have enjoyed it, I have done some great chicken thighs for my first smoke and have done a couple ribs and pork loins since getting ready to do a butt soon. I have a question for some of the more experienced smokers. I am using a MES and have heard of people using different liquids in the water pan (dr pepper, fruit juices, water and so on). I have also read on different forums that the water pan is only there to stabilize temperature swings (which aren't that great in the MES but I'm sure they would be more drastic in a charcoal or propane smoker). So my question is does the liquid in the pan have anything to do with flavor or is it strictly to stabilize temperatures or both?



Both...anyone who tells you it doesn't add to the flavor profile is kidding themselves. Try it yourself and you will see...

Joe


----------



## Outback Man

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rathbuck

Did another venison loin this weekend (wanted to do ribs, but local place was out and didn't feel like venturing further to buy some). Took about 90 minutes on the smoker with lump and pecan - was as tender as you can get, and wife told me she'd rather have smoked venison loin over any beef steak. Now on to the leftovers tonight...


----------



## chaded

Outback Man said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol.


----------



## live2dream

Hey KS can you give me the run down on how you peeped and seasoned the pork butt. I've gone one I wanna smoke within the next couple days it's 3.5lbs. Thanks!


KS Bow Hunter said:


> The butt is off. 10 hours at 220...tastes awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

@live2dream sure...

Took the butt and washed if off, cut off the fat cap (plenty of fat in it) though there will be different schools of thought on that. I injected it with this:

1/3 cup apple juice
1/3 cup peach nectar
1/3 cup creole butter
1/4 cup sugar
1 1/2 tablespoons salt

I then rubbed it with this:

4 teaspoons seasoned salt
2 teaspoons dark brown sugar
1 1/2 teaspoons granulated sugar
1 1/2 teaspoons paprika
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
1/4 teaspoon pepper
1/8 teaspoon dry mustard
1/8 teaspoon ground cumin
1/16 teaspoon ground ginger

And then wrapped it in foil and left it in the fridge for 36 hours...

I set up the BGE on indirect, and smoked it to an IT of 160 at 220 degrees with some hickory and pecan chunks in a foil pan...then wrapped it in foil and poured a mixture of:

- peach nectar
- hot sauce
- dusting of 3 beer rub
- salt
- pepper
- cane sugar

And let it cook to an IT of 200...then took it off and put it in the warming drawer with a towel around it for another couple of hours...

Then shredded it...

Yours is kind of small, so be careful with overcooking it or cooking it too fast...

Best of luck...


----------



## smokin x's

KS Bow Hunter said:


> @live2dream sure...
> 
> Took the butt and washed if off, cut off the fat cap (plenty of fat in it) though there will be different schools of thought on that. I injected it with this:
> 
> 1/3 cup apple juice
> 1/3 cup peach nectar
> 1/3 cup creole butter
> 1/4 cup sugar
> 1 1/2 tablespoons salt
> 
> I then rubbed it with this:
> 
> 4 teaspoons seasoned salt
> 2 teaspoons dark brown sugar
> 1 1/2 teaspoons granulated sugar
> 1 1/2 teaspoons paprika
> 1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
> 1/4 teaspoon pepper
> 1/8 teaspoon dry mustard
> 1/8 teaspoon ground cumin
> 1/16 teaspoon ground ginger
> 
> And then wrapped it in foil and left it in the fridge for 36 hours...
> 
> I set up the BGE on indirect, and smoked it to an IT of 160 at 220 degrees with some hickory and pecan chunks in a foil pan...then wrapped it in foil and poured a mixture of:
> 
> - peach nectar
> - hot sauce
> - dusting of 3 beer rub
> - salt
> - pepper
> - cane sugar
> 
> And let it cook to an IT of 200...then took it off and put it in the warming drawer with a towel around it for another couple of hours...
> 
> Then shredded it...
> 
> *Yours is kind of small, so be careful with overcooking it or cooking it too fast...
> 
> *Best of luck...


You ever try Turbinado sugar instead of the granulated in your dry rub? It gives more of a honey like sweetness. The peach nectar sounds good! I've done agave in a couple and that turned out pretty good. 

Your rub is almost exactly what mine is :wink: except I add a little dry thyme and oregano and use white pepper. That's my "Chicken n Butt rub"

I agree with what's in bold, I'd try to hug 200-215F for a butt that small. An 8#er I'd shoot for 220-225F. Still wanna hit that 200-205F IT though.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

smokin x's said:


> You ever try Turbinado sugar instead of the granulated in your dry rub? It gives more of a honey like sweetness. The peach nectar sounds good! I've done agave in a couple and that turned out pretty good.
> 
> Your rub is almost exactly what mine is :wink: except I add a little dry thyme and oregano and use white pepper. That's my "Chicken n Butt rub"
> 
> I agree with what's in bold, I'd try to hug 200-215F for a butt that small. An 8#er I'd shoot for 220-225F. Still wanna hit that 200-205F IT though.


Yes I sometimes use turbinado or Sugar in the Raw...I play around with rubs, rarely do them the same everytime...the peach with the hot sauce had a little kick but just enough sweetness to compliment the smoke...it was good. I also did it in a pan, as I don't like the heavy bark that forms on the bottom of the butt as much as some...I don't think it detracts...

Good stuff...


----------



## Rathbuck

Question for you guys that cook with the Kamado style smokers (BGE, Akorn, etc.) and electric smokers: 

I use an Akorn, and have been very pleased with the results, especially with apple and cherry mixed with the lump. I'm not a fan of woods that give a "heavier" smoke flavor, and since the smoke in a Kamado cooker is a smoldering smoke, I've shied away from Mesquite, Oak, etc. Only one I've tried is pecan, which was great on venison tenderloin, but was a short cook.

I know it's a personal preference, but what woods do you guys run in yours when smoking venison ?


----------



## smokin x's

Rathbuck said:


> Question for you guys that cook with the Kamado style smokers (BGE, Akorn, etc.) and electric smokers:
> 
> I use an Akorn, and have been very pleased with the results, especially with apple and cherry mixed with the lump. I'm not a fan of woods that give a "heavier" smoke flavor, and since the smoke in a Kamado cooker is a smoldering smoke, I've shied away from Mesquite, Oak, etc. Only one I've tried is pecan, which was great on venison tenderloin, but was a short cook.
> 
> I know it's a personal preference, but what woods do you guys run in yours when smoking venison ?


Pecan and wild cherry are good. I did a run earlier this year with a pork tenderloin burning peach wood and it came out really nice. I would imagine the peach is good with venison too.

I personally like well seasoned white oak though (real good firewood) for just about anything. It's kind of in between a wild cherry and hickory smoke. Not super strong but I like the real "earthy" smoke flavor it gives. Sugar maple isn't too bad either. 

Any locust I don't really care for. It always seemed to give off a weird smell and flavor. 

This is all on a stick burner though. I cut and split all my own wood. I just can't see paying for chunks or chips and they'd be a royal PITA on a stick burner. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## HoosierArcher88

That looks amazing!


----------



## TheRiverBottom

12-Ringer said:


> Both...anyone who tells you it doesn't add to the flavor profile is kidding themselves. Try it yourself and you will see...
> 
> Joe


Personally, don't believe liquid "flavoring" in a pan does anything. Water evaporates and leaves behind a concentrate of anything that's in the water. That's my experience.


----------



## 12-Ringer

TheRiverBottom said:


> Personally, don't believe liquid "flavoring" in a pan does anything. Water evaporates and leaves behind a concentrate of anything that's in the water. That's my experience.


Two pork roasts, both smoked with same wood, same temps (cooking and IT)...put water in one pan and OJ or Pineapple juice in the other...you'll taste the difference ESPECIALLY in an electric or BGE/AKORN type of smoke. At least that is what most who feast with me report.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Rathbuck said:


> Question for you guys that cook with the Kamado style smokers (BGE, Akorn, etc.) and electric smokers:
> 
> I use an Akorn, and have been very pleased with the results, especially with apple and cherry mixed with the lump. I'm not a fan of woods that give a "heavier" smoke flavor, and since the smoke in a Kamado cooker is a smoldering smoke, I've shied away from Mesquite, Oak, etc. Only one I've tried is pecan, which was great on venison tenderloin, but was a short cook.
> 
> I know it's a personal preference, but what woods do you guys run in yours when smoking venison ?


Venison - just about any fruit wood (apple, cherry, peach, plum, pear, etc...) pecan, maple, and sugar maple are also good choices and alder is great for those who don't like a heavy smoke but still prefer the "earthy" taste.

Mesquite is the wood I most avoid when smoking red meats, I haven't achieved good results with it on anything except fowl, could be me though (lol)...

Joe


----------



## hunt4food2

How long after smoking cheese until I vacuum seal it?


----------



## JHENS87

Good news for me. Place I buy my whole pork bellys from will sell me Cheddar and Pepperjack hi-temp cheese for $4.19 a pound. sure beats having it shipped in


----------



## nicko

Rathbuck said:


> Question for you guys that cook with the Kamado style smokers (BGE, Akorn, etc.) and electric smokers:
> 
> I use an Akorn, and have been very pleased with the results, especially with apple and cherry mixed with the lump. I'm not a fan of woods that give a "heavier" smoke flavor, and since the smoke in a Kamado cooker is a smoldering smoke, I've shied away from Mesquite, Oak, etc. Only one I've tried is pecan, which was great on venison tenderloin, but was a short cook.
> 
> I know it's a personal preference, but what woods do you guys run in yours when smoking venison ?


My go to wood for smoking is applewood.


----------



## 12-Ringer

hunt4food2 said:


> How long after smoking cheese until I vacuum seal it?


I seal mine within 24-hours. I take a few samples from each block, but seal the bulk.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

WOW...guys give this a shot....12.5 pounds didn't last one day at the office and the eclectic make-up of those coming back for more ranged from the hardcore hunting custodian to the CEO's secretary who spends a couple hundred a month on her nails....prepared them in 19mm snack stick casings (much like a slim Jim). Used venison that was ground with pork suet at a .2 pound to 1 pound ratio....

No time to even get pics of the sticks...came back from a meeting yesterday and my secretaries said everyone loved them.

http://www.psseasoning.com/collecti.../no-483-garlic-parmesan-snack-stick-seasoning

Joe


----------



## BigDeer

Going to smoke 10 pheasants wrapped in bacon this weekend. Going to be in the low 20s as a high so I'm going to rig an insulator box out of cardboard for my smoker. Also going to smoke ribs and turkey but can't wait to try these pheasants. I'll try and remember to take pics as I go.


----------



## BiggA

Anyone make a cart for their smoker(s)? I have a Master Built that I'm looking at building some type of cart to wheel it in/out of the garage. If you do, please post some pictures or a link to a site to buy them.


----------



## chaded

BiggA said:


> Anyone make a cart for their smoker(s)? I have a Master Built that I'm looking at building some type of cart to wheel it in/out of the garage. If you do, please post some pictures or a link to a site to buy them.



I use one of these for my masterbuilt and mailbox. They sell them at Home Depot.


----------



## Rathbuck

nicko said:


> My go to wood for smoking is applewood.


Thanks for all the input guys! Typically I stick with apple/cherry and occasionally pecan, but curious about others' experience.


----------



## rhs341

12-Ringer said:


> WOW...guys give this a shot....12.5 pounds didn't last one day at the office and the eclectic make-up of those coming back for more ranged from the hardcore hunting custodian to the CEO's secretary who spends a couple hundred a month on her nails....prepared them in 19mm snack stick casings (much like a slim Jim). Used venison that was ground with pork suet at a .2 pound to 1 pound ratio....
> 
> No time to even get pics of the sticks...came back from a meeting yesterday and my secretaries said everyone loved them.
> 
> http://www.psseasoning.com/collecti.../no-483-garlic-parmesan-snack-stick-seasoning
> 
> Joe


How many casings did it take for the 12.5 lbs? I see they had them for $5.99? Was "1" $5.99 casing order enough?


----------



## BiggA

chaded said:


> I use one of these for my masterbuilt and mailbox. They sell them at Home Depot.


If you don't mind, I'm going to copy you set-up. Looks perfect


----------



## chaded

BiggA said:


> If you don't mind, I'm going to copy you set-up. Looks perfect


I don't mind, I copied it off someone else. I keep it in the garage and pull it up to the back patio. Works great.


----------



## nrlombar

I just got a MES, what is the point of that tubing on the side? excuse my ignorance



chaded said:


> I use one of these for my masterbuilt and mailbox. They sell them at Home Depot.


----------



## chaded

nrlombar said:


> I just got a MES, what is the point of that tubing on the side? excuse my ignorance


The tubing connects to the mailbox. I run a special tray in it that burns pellets. So essentially I use the heating element inside for my heat and get my smoke from an outside source. Instead of adding wood chips to the hopper frequently, I can get perfect thin blue smoke from this modification for up to 10 hours without touching a thing. It is a much better system in my opinion.


----------



## nrlombar

Good to know, thanks




chaded said:


> The tubing connects to the mailbox. I run a special tray in it that burns pellets. So essentially I use the heating element inside for my heat and get my smoke from an outside source. Instead of adding wood chips to the hopper frequently, I can get perfect thin blue smoke from this modification for up to 10 hours without touching a thing. It is a much better system in my opinion.


----------



## 12-Ringer

rhs341 said:


> How many casings did it take for the 12.5 lbs? I see they had them for $5.99? Was "1" $5.99 casing order enough?


Not sure, I have hundreds of feet of it and cut to what I need...

Joe


----------



## pbuck

Since I only use my MES for sausages I've been looking for a better way to hang them, especially snack sticks. I had moved my rack brackets up so the top rack was as close to the top as possible and was hanging them on the rack with S hooks. Someone mentioned using SS rods so I cut some SS tubing to use. I had to move my brackets again but this may be the ticket. I'm thinking with snack sticks I can just make a bunch of 32" sticks and just fold them in half over the rods. I'm hoping the rods should be wide enough to separate the sticks so they're not touching and I think I can get at least 4 rods full in there, maybe 5. Summer sausages I can just hang by the loops on the casings. 

Whatcha think??


----------



## 12-Ringer

chaded said:


> The tubing connects to the mailbox. I run a special tray in it that burns pellets. So essentially I use the heating element inside for my heat and get my smoke from an outside source. Instead of adding wood chips to the hopper frequently, I can get perfect thin blue smoke from this modification for up to 10 hours without touching a thing. It is a much better system in my opinion.


I agree, the MAZE pellet burning sysytem is nice in the mailbox, adds an entirely dimension to the MES as you can also cold smoke...no heat, but smoke from the MAZE. Cold smoked 1lb of Guoda cheese the other day using the Garlic Spice pellets from Amazin'....wow.....cold smoked for two hours, sliced and served...as if that wasn't good enough, sliced and melted some over some "not your backyard buger" patties, topped with some cripsed bacon and fired pickles....caused a feeding frenzy.

The mailbox mod, opens a lot of doors of possibility on the MES....

http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNPS5X8

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> Since I only use my MES for sausages I've been looking for a better way to hang them, especially snack sticks. I had moved my rack brackets up so the top rack was as close to the top as possible and was hanging them on the rack with S hooks. Someone mentioned using SS rods so I cut some SS tubing to use. I had to move my brackets again but this may be the ticket. I'm thinking with snack sticks I can just make a bunch of 32" sticks and just fold them in half over the rods. I'm hoping the rods should be wide enough to separate the sticks so they're not touching and I think I can get at least 4 rods full in there, maybe 5. Summer sausages I can just hang by the loops on the casings.
> 
> Whatcha think??
> 
> View attachment 3537369
> 
> 
> View attachment 3537377


looks slick, just might work for ya...I simply ordered another rack and cut out every 4th rail with metal snips and I can get about a 40" long stick to hang, looped over the rack between the rails that I cut. Using the 21mm casings I can get about 25 of the 40" sticks in there wihtout touching. Nice thing too, is that if i start to get a hot spot in the MES (usually over the heating element) I can simply slide the tray out, reverse it and slide it back in...

I did put the defelctor and chip box back in the MES so I lost a little room, but I have found th eheat is much better distributed with these back in their original configuration

Joe


----------



## pbuck

12-Ringer said:


> looks slick, just might work for ya...I simply ordered another rack and cut out every 4th rail with metal snips and I can get about a 40" long stick to hang, looped over the rack between the rails that I cut. Using the 21mm casings I can get about 25 of the 40" sticks in there wihtout touching. Nice thing too, is that if i start to get a hot spot in the MES (usually over the heating element) I can simply slide the tray out, reverse it and slide it back in...
> 
> I did put the defelctor and chip box back in the MES so I lost a little room, but I have found th eheat is much better distributed with these back in their original configuration
> 
> Joe


Hmmm that's a good idea too, Joe. Thanks! 

I won't need to buy an extra rack since I only use one. I may have to try it both ways. 

Still the best thread on AT!


----------



## chaded

Looks like you need to get to seasoning that smoker more. Lol


----------



## pbuck

I know right! I have a freezer full of deer meat to help work on that. 

On the other hand, my BGE is well seasoned.


----------



## adr1601

Pretty much what I do with SS rods. I load them in the house and then carry them out to the smoker. I only have four and don't think I could use another?


----------



## JHENS87

that smoker looks clean compared to mine. I might want to consider cleaning it out one of these days. getting a bit bad


----------



## chaded

JHENS87 said:


> that smoker looks clean compared to mine. I might want to consider cleaning it out one of these days. getting a bit bad


His smoker is too clean. Lol. Unless there is food and grease and whatnot I am not worried about it.


----------



## rhs341

12-Ringer said:


> Not sure, I have hundreds of feet of it and cut to what I need...
> 
> Joe


Thanks


----------



## pbuck

chaded said:


> His smoker is too clean. Lol. Unless there is food and grease and whatnot I am not worried about it.





JHENS87 said:


> that smoker looks clean compared to mine. I might want to consider cleaning it out one of these days. getting a bit bad


Lol! I've only done sausages in it. They don't make much of a mess.


----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> Pretty much what I do with SS rods. I load them in the house and then carry them out to the smoker. I only have four and don't think I could use another?


I figured 4 would be max. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> Lol! I've only done sausages in it. They don't make much of a mess.


That is true...one of the "cleaner" smokes.

Joe


----------



## TheRiverBottom

Mailbox fire box.... :usa2:


----------



## JHENS87

chaded said:


> His smoker is too clean. Lol. Unless there is food and grease and whatnot I am not worried about it.


mines starting to flake stuff off of it. 4 years and never cleaned once besides the drip tray. nice and black inside when its stainless steel lol


----------



## adr1601

JHENS87 said:


> mines starting to flake stuff off of it. 4 years and never cleaned once besides the drip tray. nice and black inside when its stainless steel lol


I scraped mine clean with a putty knife because of stuff falling off he top and getting on the meat.


----------



## BigDeer

TheRiverBottom said:


> Mailbox fire box.... :usa2:


things people can come up with, love the idea! Merica! * yea!


----------



## nhns4

Got some big plans for jerky in the next week or so. Placed an order with owensbbq


----------



## nicko

JHENS87 said:


> that smoker looks clean compared to mine. I might want to consider cleaning it out one of these days. getting a bit bad


That's extra flavor.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

If you guys will boil water and lemon juice inside the smoker it'll help clean that stuff off. Scrap it after you do that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nhns4

nicko said:


> That's extra flavor.


Yep. Always been told to leave it alone.


----------



## JHENS87

only thing ive cleaned on it was the drip tray, and if theres any big flakes hanging down i dont want to end up in the food. dont want any mold growing on the drip tray


----------



## pbuck

Good thing about my BGE. I regularly get it up to 500-600 deg to do pizza or sear steaks. Pretty much like a self cleaning oven.


----------



## Fro

BiggA said:


> Anyone make a cart for their smoker(s)? I have a Master Built that I'm looking at building some type of cart to wheel it in/out of the garage. If you do, please post some pictures or a link to a site to buy them.


I use a 5 drawer rolling tool chest that I bought on sale at Lowes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nhns4

BiggA said:


> Anyone make a cart for their smoker(s)? I have a Master Built that I'm looking at building some type of cart to wheel it in/out of the garage. If you do, please post some pictures or a link to a site to buy them.


Sam's Club









Brand Seville classics


----------



## adr1601

After a nine day cure ready for smoke.

Thought I'd toss in a pic of my cheap cart and mailbox mount for those inquiring. Wheels are off a cheap Harbor Freight movers dolly and vent duct is for a gas water heater.
View attachment 3547305
View attachment 3547313


----------



## WapitiTalk1

Sunday Smoked Wapiti Roast 

Well, for such a big game tomorrow (Go Hawks), figured I'd try a new smoked elk roast recipe . 

Defrosted 4 pound cross-rib elk roast. 
Rub - Base of Grill Mate Sweet & Smokey rub with a "good" amount of Alpine Touch Hickory Smoke seasoning and Himalayan Pink Salt blended in. A goodly handful of shakes of garlic powder, onion powder, and a heaping tablespoon of brown sugar topped off the rub mix. 

Phase one complete (rubdown), now it's off to the fridge for the rest of the day and overnight. I'll be up with the birds to get phase two rolling in the morning!

Thanks to adr 1601 for telling me about this thread :beer:


----------



## adr1601

Ten hours later.
Tomorrow it's gets cooked like a store bought have.
View attachment 3551417


----------



## ruffme

Phantom16 said:


> Sunday Smoked Wapiti Roast
> 
> Well, for such a big game tomorrow (Go Hawks), figured I'd try a new smoked elk roast recipe .
> 
> Defrosted 4 pound cross-rib elk roast.
> Rub - Base of Grill Mate Sweet & Smokey rub with a "good" amount of Alpine Touch Hickory Smoke seasoning and Himalayan Pink Salt blended in. A goodly handful of shakes of garlic powder, onion powder, and a heaping tablespoon of brown sugar topped off the rub mix.
> 
> Phase one complete (rubdown), now it's off to the fridge for the rest of the day and overnight. I'll be up with the birds to get phase two rolling in the morning!
> 
> Thanks to adr 1601 for telling me about this thread :beer:
> 
> View attachment 3551377
> View attachment 3551385


Come join us for the game! its -6 right now with a 20mph wind!!


----------



## WapitiTalk1

Umm, bad news. Got up early this morning, let the roast sit at room temp for an hour, then in the oven at 420 for 20 minutes. Prepped the smoker while the roast was in the oven. Crapsticks! Element is obviously bad in my old school smoker (it was heating up but kept tripping the circuit I had it plugged into). Adjusting fire now. Will whip up a bit of an olive oil baste and put the roast on the grill in a few hours. Oh, well... time to get a new smoker I think


----------



## ruffme

can you get a replacement element.


----------



## adr1601

I replaced the element in my MES this summer.


----------



## mhedlund

Bison brisket and roast on since early this morning. Goose jerky maranading to go on later! -13F outside when I lit the fire this morning. Brrr


----------



## BigDeer

A page or so back I mentioned I was going to smoke pheasant and ribs this past weekend. I had never done pheasant so I hit ole google up, found a brine recipe for pheasant and went to town. The recipe consisted of 2 gallons of unsweetened apple juice, 3 cups of Kosher salt, 2 tablespoons of pepper and 1 cup of brown sugar. You boil 1 gallon of juice and add the spices, take off the burner, mix in the remaining gallon and cool to 40 degrees. I did two half batches and set outside during our snow storm on our covered porch to cool. Then I had my son help me by putting a large heavy duty trash bag inside of another then placed that in a cooler. I placed 8 pheasant into the bags and then dumped the brine once it was cold. I tried to get as much air out as I could and tied the bags off. Then I put two blocks of ice on top and closed the cooler. They were in the brine for 12 hours total.

Yesterday morning I took them out and put them on cake sheets to dry a bit and put a couple different rubs all over the birds. Very liberal with the rub. I used Gates Hot n Spicy, Hawgs n Heat, and Blues Hog. Then I got 3lbs of maple cured brown sugar bacon and wrapped each bird up. I had some ribs so I rubbed them down too with mustard and those rubs as well, but more of the Gates rub (I prefer spicy ribs).









I used my Landmann (it's the biggest model they make) smoker. I cut up some cherry chunks from one of my cherry trees and put it in the wood box. I like the wood box on this smoke because it is the size of a kids shoe box, and can hold bigger chunks which smoke longer than chips. I placed the meat on the racks and fired it up. I was worried about the temps and wind. It was 9 degrees with 25 mph winds so I improvised and made a insulator box with a cut out flap to check the temp and the front portion was like a door I kept closed with a small bungee, worked out great. I actually had to turn the heat down below medium to keep it at 260ish.









The birds and ribs smoked great and I pulled them off after about 3 hours (once they hit 160). I put the ribs in tin foil and wrapped them in a beach towel and put them in a cooler. Sorry no pics of the ribs. The kids enjoyed the pheasant but loved the ribs. Thanks for reading.


----------



## pbuck

Looks great! ^^^^

Just got my order of Owens BBQ honey BBQ snack stick seasoning. If I ever get a couple days off I'm anxious to try it out.


----------



## nhns4

pbuck said:


> Looks great! ^^^^
> 
> Just got my order of Owens BBQ honey BBQ snack stick seasoning. If I ever get a couple days off I'm anxious to try it out.


My owens stuff arrived today too!!


----------



## pbuck

nhns4 said:


> My owens stuff arrived today too!!


Yay!!!!!

You have my addy.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Anything new and exciting getting planned for the weekend playoff games?

Joe


----------



## ruffme

nope, going fishing! Northern Mn high of -7 on Saturday!! burr.
After the vikings, last weekend......well......


----------



## pbuck

Hey Joe. I got my first batch of Owens honey BBQ and dang that's a big bag of seasoning for 12.5# meat. Seems like 1 cup of water is pretty slim. I assume that's all you use? I also assume I'm just mixing the cure with the water cause there's no way that's enough to mix with that much seasoning.


----------



## 12-Ringer

redruff said:


> nope, going fishing! Northern Mn high of -7 on Saturday!! burr.
> After the vikings, last weekend......well......


almost shed a tear for them...can't stand Seattle...shouldn't have come down to that field goal, but never would have suspected he'd shank it

Joe


----------



## ruffme

pbuck said:


> Hey Joe. I got my first batch of Owens honey BBQ and dang that's a big bag of seasoning for 12.5# meat. Seems like 1 cup of water is pretty slim. I assume that's all you use? I also assume I'm just mixing the cure with the water cause there's no way that's enough to mix with that much seasoning.


Yep, use it all!!!! You only mix the cure with COLD water. I start with 1 cup, dump the cure in a measuring cup and stir. Pour it all over the meat and seasoning. then I rinse the cup and add that to. Be sure you get all the cure in the mix. I end up with about two cups of water total when done. Don't go much over two cups but if you stay around 1.5-2 cups you will be fine! Then mix! make sure everything starts as cold as possible, and mix well. If you think you've mixed long enough...mix some more. Your hands should be numb from the cold! 

The meat will start to get real sticky when it is being mixed good. Watch it and when it starts to get sticky you will notice it is not "shiny" anymore.

I also add 1.5 to 2 tablespoons of cayenne pepper for a VERY mild heat. Your call on that.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> Hey Joe. I got my first batch of Owens honey BBQ and dang that's a big bag of seasoning for 12.5# meat. Seems like 1 cup of water is pretty slim. I assume that's all you use? I also assume I'm just mixing the cure with the water cause there's no way that's enough to mix with that much seasoning.


You will be surprised...I mix the cure and a few heaping spoonfulls of the seasoning with the water using a small wisk...I continue adding the seasoning to the water until it gets to the consistency of paste, then I mix all of that in with the meat. Once I have that mixed in I will sprinkle a layer of the dried seasoning on top and mix again, I might have to do that 2-3 times until all of that seasoning is used. I do not add any more water than what is called for...my buddy made a batch last weekend and used "Not Your Fathers Rootbeer", instead of water....still awesome tasting...

I agree, that is one big bag of spice, but MAN....wait until you taste it...outstanding stuff. If you have some cheese, add some to a small batch for a bit of a different take, I used some pepperjack in about 8lbs worth and once that batch was sampled, it was the first to disappear.

Joe


----------



## chaded

I always add a little more water than what is called for.


----------



## pbuck

Thanks guys. I'm going to do a batch soon as I can. 1/2 with cheese 1/2 without. I bought 2 bags so next time I can do something else. 

I usually add about 1/2 cup water to 5# meat and the mixes I've used before would all go into the water with the cure. This big bag kinda threw me. Looks like it would absorb all the water. 

I'll be sure to let y'all know how I like em compared to what I've made before.


----------



## ruffme

chaded said:


> I always add a little more water than what is called for.


ditto


----------



## ruffme

pbuck said:


> Thanks guys. I'm going to do a batch soon as I can. 1/2 with cheese 1/2 without. I bought 2 bags so next time I can do something else.
> 
> I usually add about 1/2 cup water to 5# meat and the mixes I've used before would all go into the water with the cure. This big bag kinda threw me. Looks like it would absorb all the water.
> 
> I'll be sure to let y'all know how I like em compared to what I've made before.


I don't mix the spices with any water. I spread the meat out in a tote, press some grooves in it, then sprinkle all the seasoning over the meat.
Then I mix the cure with water and dump all over the meat. MIX MIX MIX


----------



## pbuck

Last couple batches of SS I did I almost decided to buy a mixer. My hands were frozen before I could get it all mixed up. I nabbed some latex gloves at work that are like dish washing gloves so that should help some I hope.


----------



## nhns4

pbuck said:


> Last couple batches of SS I did I almost decided to buy a mixer. My hands were frozen before I could get it all mixed up. I nabbed some latex gloves at work that are like dish washing gloves so that should help some I hope.


Get a mixer 

https://youtu.be/dww9IJUrPiQ


----------



## adr1601

pbuck said:


> Last couple batches of SS I did I almost decided to buy a mixer. My hands were frozen before I could get it all mixed up. I nabbed some latex gloves at work that are like dish washing gloves so that should help some I hope.


We use the dish washing gloves over a pair of light gloves. Also tape them at the wrist and they'll stay on better. A mixer is on the list, but I'm wondering if it's worth it only doing a batch here and there.


----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> We use the dish washing gloves over a pair of light gloves. Also tape them at the wrist and they'll stay on better. A mixer is on the list, but I'm wondering if it's worth it only doing a batch here and there.


I hear ya. I doubt I'll get one if only because I don't want something else to have to clean up. I normally only do 12.5# batches anyway. But, the ice cube hands had me thinking. Lol


----------



## IN_Varmntr

I'll be buying an MES30 here in a few weeks. I thought I remembered seeing basic, electric 40" non-windowed units but now I cannot find them? I'd really like to have the added space of a 40 but a 30 will suffice for now. 

I just made some SS cooked in the oven and it turned out amazing. Can only imagine how it would be smoked.

I used 100% venison, the Hi Mountain SS seasoning, and made two 10-lb batches. One batch had 1-1/4 cup of jalapenos and 1# Colby cheese, and the other batch was just 1# pepperjack cheese. I'm not a big fan of making venison taste like pork or beef so I used straight venison and though I read folks having issues with it being really dry, this is anything but dry. Tasty stuff!


----------



## ruffme

IN_Varmntr said:


> I'll be buying an MES30 here in a few weeks. I thought I remembered seeing basic, electric 40" non-windowed units but now I cannot find them? I'd really like to have the added space of a 40 but a 30 will suffice for now.
> 
> I just made some SS cooked in the oven and it turned out amazing. Can only imagine how it would be smoked.
> 
> I used 100% venison, the Hi Mountain SS seasoning, and made two 10-lb batches. One batch had 1-1/4 cup of jalapenos and 1# Colby cheese, and the other batch was just 1# pepperjack cheese. I'm not a big fan of making venison taste like pork or beef so I used straight venison and though I read folks having issues with it being really dry, this is anything but dry. Tasty stuff!


Good looking SS right there. Ya smoking it will take you to the next level!


----------



## chaded

5lbs of Bologna just hit the smoker. I got a deer during muzzloader just recently so that cuts the cost of beef I was paying. Lol. I ground 3 lbs of deer and 2 pounds of pork shoulder this time so we will see how it turns out.


----------



## DV1

Any of you guys smoke with a Weber Kettle? My charcoal grill needs to be replaced and I'm looking at one of these for an affordable, dual purpose unit. Can't afford the BGE or I would. I want something I can grill on, or load up and do a smoke or two. I just wonder about controlling the temp, maintaining it for 6+ hours, etc.


----------



## Brandon324

DV1 said:


> Any of you guys smoke with a Weber Kettle? My charcoal grill needs to be replaced and I'm looking at one of these for an affordable, dual purpose unit. Can't afford the BGE or I would. I want something I can grill on, or load up and do a smoke or two. I just wonder about controlling the temp, maintaining it for 6+ hours, etc.


I have a couple buddies who bought a char griller akorn. they say they are about 1/3rd the price of a BGE. Same concept but others with experience on here might say you pay for what you get.


----------



## toddz7

I have a char griller akorn it is a great grill and works great as a smoker. I picked up a grate at lowe to put a drip pan and heat deflector I think this is a must for smoking. it will keep heat from 200 deg to 600 deg and is easy on charcoal. they are about $300.00 at lowes but keep and eye out I found mine for I think around $200.00 on end of season sale


----------



## ggrue

I smoke on a weber kettle. Just make sure that you buy the one with a temp gauge in the lid. I have smoked ribs, numerous pork butts, and loins on it with great success. Additionally, the one with the temperature gauge has the grate that folds up on the ends. These come in handy when adding charcoal or smoking chips. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhs341

I bought a Gander Mountain 5 lb sausage stuffer around Christmas and there was some discussion about these and the plastic gears. I "think" I recall someone saying that theLEMreplacement


----------



## rhs341

Oops....replacement gears used to work on Gander but they changed something where it wouldn't? I ordered a replacement set from LEM and they work and fit perfectly. FYI in case anybody is interested!!!!!


----------



## chaded

rhs341 said:


> Oops....replacement gears used to work on Gander but they changed something where it wouldn't? I ordered a replacement set from LEM and they work and fit perfectly. FYI in case anybody is interested!!!!!


Yeah that was me. I ordered the replacement gears from LEM and they did not work so that is interesting.


----------



## rhs341

What didn't work about them?


----------



## chaded

rhs341 said:


> What didn't work about them?


I have a little write up and pictures a few pages back. The one gear was too small to thread on the rod. The gander mt. handle wouldn't fit on the gear that has the crankshaft. The set I got was very close but there just enough difference that it wouldn't work.


----------



## rhs341

Hmmmm I got a threaded rod with the order from LEM and the handle fit on the crank gear perfectly. 
Maybe I just got lucky?
Too bad I didn't have that luck with my powerball numbers.......


----------



## nhns4

Trying the Owensbbq prime rib mix today.


----------



## jefferson10940

Nothing better then spending time on the smoker! I actually went with the pit barrel cooker, PBC, and absolutely love the eats that come off it! enjoy!


----------



## chaded

I pulled the bologna out last night and let it sit in the fridge overnight after cooling down. This is the best stuff I have made so far. While I enjoy the all beef, I definitely prefer this deer and pork shoulder mix. Smoked with hickory.


----------



## nhns4

Made a pit stop while I let my smoker go. All I can say is my brisket doesn't hold a candle to Slows BBQ. I need to step my game up. This stuff was amazing


----------



## nhns4

Prime Rib Seasoned batch is done









Got some strips marinated in the Chipolte Lime seasoning for tomorrow.


----------



## Rathbuck

After running the smoker quite a bit recently, decided to switch it up a bit and try something different. In watching "Worst cooks in America" last week, my wife was interested in their one challenge of cooking a beef tenderloin stuffed with crab. Thought I'd give it a try with one of the tenderloin off the buck I shot last fall.

Not smoked, but butterflied, stuffed with crab salad, seared, and finished off in the oven.

Will make a few changes next time (too much salt for one), but turned out awesome...gonna have to keep this one in the repertoire. It's not even the end of January and I'm running out of tenderloin already!!! LOL


----------



## WildBill37

Looks good


----------



## nhns4

Did some strips today. Chipotle Lime. It's spicy but I don't think I had 5 lbs of meat and used seasoning for 5 lbs. It's got heat LOL
Snow storm caused some ******* ingenuity.


----------



## adr1601

Anyone the PA deer Bologna seasoning from Con Yeager? Curious how you may have broke down the recipe for smaller batches.


----------



## JHENS87

I was gonna do a similar setup to keep my smoker more indoors, but run it out a spare dryer vent in my garage. Afraid my neighbors will call the fire department if they see smoke. weird ass people


----------



## nhns4

JHENS87 said:


> I was gonna do a similar setup to keep my smoker more indoors, but run it out a spare dryer vent in my garage. Afraid my neighbors will call the fire department if they see smoke. weird ass people


It didn't work as well as I hoped. Because the wind was blowing 30 in that direction. So it was blowing smoke through the door. Ended up putting it outside and putting a cardboard box over the top to keep the snow off lol


----------



## 12-Ringer

adr1601 said:


> Anyone the PA deer Bologna seasoning from Con Yeager? Curious how you may have broke down the recipe for smaller batches.


It's been a while....you have to weigh the seasoning and then in becomes a simply Algebra I ratio question....

For example - if the seasoning weighs 2 pounds and is designed for 25lbs of meat your equation would look like this.......











Thus you need .72 lbs of the seasoning if you had 9lbs of meat....obviously you can work the equation both ways if you have a limited amount of seasoning which continues to happen to me all of the time with the Owens Honey BBQ seasoning...that stuff is a BAD mamba jamba - makes almost anything GREAT!!!!

I took some last weekend, mixed with apple cider vinegar to a consistency a little thinner than toothpaste....rubbed 6 boneless chicken breasts with it, laid the chicken on a bed of sliced potatoes and covered the chicken with thick cut smoked bacon. Covered the dish, baked in the oven at 350 until chicken hit IT of 165....OUT OF THIS WORLD!!!!!! Needed to slice a few of the potatoes a little thinner as the thicker cut, weren't completed cooked enough when the chicken was done, but that is an easy quick fix...


Hope this helps....

Joe


----------



## JHENS87

9lb of Deer/pork mixture somewhat frozen waiting on seasoning for summer sausage and 5lb of ground deer for jerky waiting seasoning and dehydrated. Should be a good week around here. Ran out of room in the fridge so I covered and put it in the garage. turns out garage is colder than my fridge at the moment


----------



## 12-Ringer

JHENS87 said:


> turns out garage is colder than my fridge at the moment


I feel ya' had plans for a weekend brisket and burnt ends for the games...calling for snow and freezing rains to go along with the already cold temps and nasty winds...don't feel like I should complain though as we haven't really had a winter in our area so far...which is extremely odd....doubt the MES is getting worked out this weekend..snow blower maybe

Joe


----------



## JHENS87

good thing is i wont have to buy any ice to cool off the sausage. ill just toss them into a snow pile lol


----------



## adr1601

12-Ringer said:


> It's been a while....you have to weigh the seasoning and then in becomes a simply Algebra I ratio question....
> 
> For example - if the seasoning weighs 2 pounds and is designed for 25lbs of meat your equation would look like this.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thus you need .72 lbs of the seasoning if you had 9lbs of meat....obviously you can work the equation both ways if you have a limited amount of seasoning which continues to happen to me all of the time with the Owens Honey BBQ seasoning...that stuff is a BAD mamba jamba - makes almost anything GREAT!!!!
> 
> I took some last weekend, mixed with apple cider vinegar to a consistency a little thinner than toothpaste....rubbed 6 boneless chicken breasts with it, laid the chicken on a bed of sliced potatoes and covered the chicken with thick cut smoked bacon. Covered the dish, baked in the oven at 350 until chicken hit IT of 165....OUT OF THIS WORLD!!!!!! Needed to slice a few of the potatoes a little thinner as the thicker cut, weren't completed cooked enough when the chicken was done, but that is an easy quick fix...
> 
> 
> Hope this helps....
> 
> Joe


Thanks! That's what I've been doing with other seasoning. It was more the binder it called for that was throwing me off.


----------



## pbuck

12.5# of Honey BBQ snack sticks ready to hit the smoke tomorrow. 









I think my stainless rods are going to work out well.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> 12.5# of Honey BBQ snack sticks ready to hit the smoke tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 3622178
> 
> 
> I think my stainless rods are going to work out well.
> 
> View attachment 3622234



Looks sweet, keep us posted!!

Joe


----------



## adr1601

Rods work great. Did 20# elk Kielbasa Sun. Also did 40# loose breakfast sausage.
View attachment 3622410


----------



## pbuck

Ok, question for you amnps guys. Do you nuke your pellets before you use em? I read several posts on smokingmeat.com that said it helps keep them burning. I've been doing it but just wondered if anyone else is. For the record, I'm not using the mail box for sticks n sausages. I just stick the amnps in the bottom corner beside the chip box. Never had a problem with it going out but just curious.


----------



## pbuck

Theyre the MES.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> Ok, question for you amnps guys. Do you nuke your pellets before you use em? I read several posts on smokingmeat.com that said it helps keep them burning. I've been doing it but just wondered if anyone else is. For the record, I'm not using the mail box for sticks n sausages. I just stick the amnps in the bottom corner beside the chip box. Never had a problem with it going out but just curious.


I always nuke em...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> Theyre the MES.
> 
> View attachment 3625242


I see your setup and I thought I'd share the Ivation/Maverick and other normal sized probes are often inaccurate when measuring the IT of sticks 26mm and smaller...I can't tell the size of those in your pic, I am guessing 21mm. You would be much better running it and checking with a quick read probe, at least that has been my experience. The standard sized probes tend to read low through the entire cook, often resulting in overcooked sticks (rather be over than under cooked).

Just thought I'd share....

Joe


----------



## chaded

pbuck said:


> Ok, question for you amnps guys. Do you nuke your pellets before you use em? I read several posts on smokingmeat.com that said it helps keep them burning. I've been doing it but just wondered if anyone else is. For the record, I'm not using the mail box for sticks n sausages. I just stick the amnps in the bottom corner beside the chip box. Never had a problem with it going out but just curious.



I have put pellets on low in the oven before using them and I have also used them without doing this about equally. I have not seen a difference at all in the burn. I am using a mailbox though and my pellets are from CookingPellet. I still have probably 60 pounds or so of them. Lol. 

As far as the meat probe on the ivation with the sticks, I have not experienced any trouble using mine. Never have had over or undercooked sticks. I run the probe down the top of a hanging stick making sure it is centered.


----------



## BigDeer

smoking up 6 slabs of ribs on my buddies traeger this saturday, any tips? He has never done ribs on it


----------



## pbuck

12-Ringer said:


> I see your setup and I thought I'd share the Ivation/Maverick and other normal sized probes are often inaccurate when measuring the IT of sticks 26mm and smaller...I can't tell the size of those in your pic, I am guessing 21mm. You would be much better running it and checking with a quick read probe, at least that has been my experience. The standard sized probes tend to read low through the entire cook, often resulting in overcooked sticks (rather be over than under cooked).
> 
> Just thought I'd share....
> 
> Joe


Thanks guys. 

I have a Thermapen that I use when they get close according to the ovation. I was pretty careful to center the probe and I'm aware there's sometimes an issue with false readings. I'll keep an eye on em for sure.

All in all its not a bad day when you can shoot your bow while keeping an eye on your smoker. .


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> All in all its not a bad day when you can shoot your bow while keeping an eye on your smoker. .
> 
> View attachment 3625426



I don't think anyone here would argue with that.....wish I could be doing the same at this moment....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Check out the latest bacon inspired shaker seasoning.....

https://www.psseasoning.com/collect...hake+Seasonings+&+Cafe+Mixes&utm_medium=email

I've got two jars of the Sweet Bourbon Bacon Chipotle on the way....

Joe


----------



## JHENS87

Ignore the chubby one. Had leftover so it's sacrificed as a temp checker. Hopefully turns out good. Haven't made any in a few years 




















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JHENS87

next time I'll measure them before tieing them. about 2" to long to fit in the little bradley, so they are stuck laying down


----------



## Brandon324

JHENS87 said:


> next time I'll measure them before tieing them. about 2" to long to fit in the little bradley, so they are stuck laying down


What is the disadvantage of laying them down, grate marks? uneven heat? just curious why everyone hangs theirs. I haven't made an SS yet but looking to in the next few weeks.


----------



## JHENS87

mine will get uneven heat because the heating element is in the back. so i have to go rotate them every so often to make sure one end doesnt get burnt


----------



## adr1601

pbuck said:


> Ok, question for you amnps guys. Do you nuke your pellets before you use em? I read several posts on smokingmeat.com that said it helps keep them burning. I've been doing it but just wondered if anyone else is. For the record, I'm not using the mail box for sticks n sausages. I just stick the amnps in the bottom corner beside the chip box. Never had a problem with it going out but just curious.


I've had a maze for a few years now and I just take the pellets out of the bag that's kept in a bucket with a lid and use them. No prob. yet.


----------



## pbuck

Ok the honey BBQ is good!!! Even without resting for awhile. Still have a little issue with my ends overcooking but I'll figure it out. I think they were just too close to the chip box. Still, better than my first couple attempts.


----------



## chaded

Wait til they sit for a day or two. Man are they good!


----------



## JHENS87

Turned out pretty good. Got them cooled off and letting them sit a bit before freezing it. Did taste the little one and its rather tasty and not dry 








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

chaded said:


> Wait til they sit for a day or two. Man are they good!


I agree....I don't even try them until day three....I even made them in sausage casings with pepperjack cheese - WOW!!!!

Joe


----------



## JHENS87

thought the summer sausage was good last night. its 10 times better today now that its sat in the fridge


----------



## ruffme

adr1601 said:


> I've had a maze for a few years now and I just take the pellets out of the bag that's kept in a bucket with a lid and use them. No prob. yet.


I don't have to nuke mine either. You really gotta let them get a good start. I let mine burn for a good 10 minutes. When I was young, I was impatient and only waited a couple minutes and they would go out. LOL..


----------



## buckinthetruck

I just found out the butcher I go to is not doing ring bologna this year. So I am asking if any one has a good ring bologna mix that they would share with me. Because I would like to try doing this on my own, and I wont need the butcher any more.


----------



## adr1601

buckinthetruck said:


> I just found out the butcher I go to is not doing ring bologna this year. So I am asking if any one has a good ring bologna mix that they would share with me. Because I would like to try doing this on my own, and I wont need the butcher any more.


I have ten pounds of Con Yeager PA deer bologna in the smoker right now. I'll give my thoughts on in tomorrow.


----------



## 12-Ringer

buckinthetruck said:


> I just found out the butcher I go to is not doing ring bologna this year. So I am asking if any one has a good ring bologna mix that they would share with me. Because I would like to try doing this on my own, and I wont need the butcher any more.


Blue Ribbon, Metwurst, and Red Barn are all great choices....Red Barn is a big hit when I make it...

http://www.psseasoning.com/collections/sausage-seasoning/bologna

PS has a lot of food info....

Joe


----------



## PAbigbear

Does anyone have a good salmon brine they are willing to share?


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

PAbigbear said:


> Does anyone have a good salmon brine they are willing to share?


Are you trying to cure it or flavor it before cooking?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JHENS87

After fighting my casings like crazy, i managed to get a couple pounds of snack sticks ready for the smoker. Stuffer was having issues with more meat going past the seal than into the casings too. should of just made jerky lol


----------



## adr1601

PAbigbear said:


> Does anyone have a good salmon brine they are willing to share?


I did this one for xmas and it was outstanding! http://www.johns-guide-service.com/Recipes.html First one from the top of the page.


----------



## FearNot

I like to let mine hang in order for it to dry out some which allows the seasonings to work their magic. We hang ours in our butcher shop until the casing begins to crinkle some. This was the way the old timers in my family did it. It works!


----------



## 12-Ringer

I know that I am not the only one who uses PS, so I thought that I'd share....

*$5 Flat-Rate Shipping applies to ONLINE ORDERS ONLY on standard ground shipping within the continental U.S. This offer excludes all smokers, smoker parts & equipment, sawdust and wood pellets. Offer ends Sunday, 1/31/16 at 11:59 PM, CST

www.psseasoning.com

Hope this helps a few...

Joe


----------



## PA Hunter1

Delicious


----------



## pbuck

Picked up a 9# pork shoulder today. It'll be hitting the BGE early Saturday morning.


----------



## nicko

pbuck said:


> Picked up a 9# pork shoulder today. It'll be hitting the BGE early Saturday morning.


How long do you expect that to take?


----------



## pbuck

nicko said:


> How long do you expect that to take?


Last one took about 12 hrs. @ 230-240 deg. I'll get up about 4am and get it going then go back to bed.  that's where the digi-Q comes in handy. Lol!


----------



## adr1601

buckinthetruck said:


> I just found out the butcher I go to is not doing ring bologna this year. So I am asking if any one has a good ring bologna mix that they would share with me. Because I would like to try doing this on my own, and I wont need the butcher any more.


I did the Conyeager PA deer bologna last weekend and it was the best I've made yet. Followed the smoke schedule from Ask The Meatman. A good one to try.


----------



## pbuck

9# pork shoulder in the fire at 4:30 this morning. Guess standing out in the 17 deg air woke me up too much as I can't get back to sleep.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

pbuck said:


> 9# pork shoulder in the fire at 4:30 this morning. Guess standing out in the 17 deg air woke me up too much as I can't get back to sleep.
> 
> View attachment 3685161


Might as well have a beer...


----------



## 12-Ringer

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Might as well have a beer...


It's 5:00 somewhere[emoji106]


----------



## pbuck

Well I guess I will


----------



## pbuck

13 hours at 240 deg. Pulled out at 203 deg. Used pecan chunks for smoke and it turned out pretty good. Homemade cole slaw and deep fried pickles made a darn good sammie.


----------



## adr1601

Looks great! Just finished up a batch of deer snack sticks. Have some Elk hot dogs stuffed and waiting in the fridge for a smoke tomorrow.


----------



## chaded

pbuck said:


> 13 hours at 240 deg. Pulled out at 203 deg. Used pecan chunks for smoke and it turned out pretty good. Homemade cole slaw and deep fried pickles made a darn good sammie.
> 
> View attachment 3689313
> 
> 
> View attachment 3689321
> 
> 
> View attachment 3689337




On my way......DONT eat it all. Lol


----------



## pbuck

chaded said:


> On my way......DONT eat it all. Lol


Plenty left. I'll just stick some in with those stainless rods and mail it over tomorrow.


----------



## 206Moose

Doing 3-2-1 method on baby back ribs


----------



## Brandon324

Just a quick heads up, Amazon has a lightning deal starting at 11:30, or 11am if you are a prime member on "Ivation Extended Range Wireless Cooking Thermometer - Dual Probe - Remote BBQ, Smoker, Grill, Oven, Meat Thermometer". for 55.99 usually goes for 70 on amazon. I don't know if that's a good deal or not but have heard really good things about this particular probe.


----------



## pbuck




----------



## pbuck

Brandon324 said:


> Just a quick heads up, Amazon has a lightning deal starting at 11:30, or 11am if you are a prime member on "Ivation Extended Range Wireless Cooking Thermometer - Dual Probe - Remote BBQ, Smoker, Grill, Oven, Meat Thermometer". for 55.99 usually goes for 70 on amazon. I don't know if that's a good deal or not but have heard really good things about this particular probe.


Good deal on a nice remote thermometer.


----------



## IN_Varmntr

My MES 30 and AmazeNSmoker will be delivered tomorrow. 

Thursday will be a good day.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Rathbuck

Why is it I feel the need to check this thread every single day? LOL

Good stuff boys...love learning more and more.


----------



## DV1

Brandon324 said:


> Just a quick heads up, Amazon has a lightning deal starting at 11:30, or 11am if you are a prime member on "Ivation Extended Range Wireless Cooking Thermometer - Dual Probe - Remote BBQ, Smoker, Grill, Oven, Meat Thermometer". for 55.99 usually goes for 70 on amazon. I don't know if that's a good deal or not but have heard really good things about this particular probe.


$59.99 was the regular price on Amazon 7 or 8 months ago when I bought mine. I got one on sale for my brother for Christmas for $49.99. Guess they went up.


----------



## Billy H

pbuck said:


> Well I guess I will
> View attachment 3687857


Ahh, a nice milk stout. I am partial to Lancaster milk stout.


----------



## IN_Varmntr

Well here's my first go at smoking venison roasts. 5.25lbs of roast. Brined them in a mixture I threw together last night, added a bbq rub from a local maker and wrapped in bacon. Hickory smoking pellets at 250 degrees set internal temps for 155 on the wireless thermometer. Now I wait!


----------



## 12-Ringer

DV1 said:


> $59.99 was the regular price on Amazon 7 or 8 months ago when I bought mine. I got one on sale for my brother for Christmas for $49.99. Guess they went up.


no doubt in part to this thread, I went back and at least 5 folks bought one as a result of this thread, maybe a few more too who just didn't mention - where's my commission :wink:

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

IN_Varmntr said:


> Well here's my first go at smoking venison roasts. 5.25lbs of roast. Brined them in a mixture I threw together last night, added a bbq rub from a local maker and wrapped in bacon. Hickory smoking pellets at 250 degrees set internal temps for 155 on the wireless thermometer. Now I wait!


Looks good - 155 might be a tad high unless you are looking for medium well - might to check it around 145-150 to be sure it is where you want it....remember you can pull it a little low and wrap - that is my preferred method with venison as once overcooked you're done...I like to pull mine at 145, coat with whatever sauce, seasonings I prefer, wrap in foil and rest it for 30-60 minutes. The IT still climbs but the heat is disbursed and the meat doesn't dry....

Hope this helps.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Anything going on for the big game?

If my hog casings come in, I am hoping to have some buffalo chicken Brats ready for the smoke/grill....

Joe


----------



## IN_Varmntr

Thanks joe, I'll shoot for 145 instead. 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Rathbuck

IN_Varmntr said:


> Thanks joe, I'll shoot for 145 instead.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


I ran the loins I've done recently up to 145ish, and I think it's the perfect number...still just slightly rare. I didn't wrap mine in bacon, wanted the smoke on the loin itself. Honestly didn't need anything, as it was awesome on it's own.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Rathbuck said:


> I ran the loins I've done recently up to 145ish, and I think it's the perfect number...still just slightly rare. I didn't wrap mine in bacon, wanted the smoke on the loin itself. Honestly didn't need anything, as it was awesome on it's own.


man that looks good...

Joe


----------



## IN_Varmntr

Well it's been in for 90 minutes and my prove is already to 135 degrees with my smoker set for 250. It's just a cheap wireless thermometer so I verified with an analog thermometer and it verified the temp. 

Seems like that's awfully fast to get this high? I've read 3-4 hours with this much meat.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Rathbuck

12-Ringer said:


> man that looks good...
> 
> Joe


Thanks. Those are older ones...the most recent I smoked with Sugar Maple lump and Sugar Maple chunks. Gave it a very mild smoke that went very well with the tenderloin. Didn't overpower, but was very good.


----------



## Rathbuck

IN_Varmntr said:


> Well it's been in for 90 minutes and my prove is already to 135 degrees with my smoker set for 250. It's just a cheap wireless thermometer so I verified with an analog thermometer and it verified the temp.
> 
> Seems like that's awfully fast to get this high? I've read 3-4 hours with this much meat.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


I ran my last batch at 225, and it took less than 2 hours. Your results sound about right.


----------



## IN_Varmntr

Thanks, I've read low and slow and this didn't seem very slow.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Rathbuck

IN_Varmntr said:


> Thanks, I've read low and slow and this didn't seem very slow.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


Whitetail tenderloins are much smaller than the massive pork shoulders, etc. that go for longer periods of time. It doesn't need as much time. When I did my first one, I had read that it would be 3 to 3.5 hours and it was done in well under 2. My only suggestion (take it for what it's worth) is to back your temp back to 225, or even 200 if you want a longer smoke time.

I wouldn't worry about it too much...the ones I've done in that time frame tasted great. Enough smoke to give it a nice flavor, but not overpowering. 

My biggest problem is that it's only February and I'm starting to run short on tenderloins...I might start watching the side of the road for roadkills pretty quick.


----------



## chaded

Just picked up four slabs of baby back ribs and a pork shoulder. Its going to be a good weekend.


----------



## IN_Varmntr

Backed the temps down to 200 and it went 2hr 22mins before it got 145 internal. Pulled them and wrapped in foil. My goodness they're deliscious!


----------



## creger7

That looks awesome!


----------



## nicko

Any suggestions for a sausage stuffer and casing that can be done by hand? I want to do another batch of venison summer sausage and would like to do a casing but not but a piece of equipment to do it if possible.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Any suggestions for a sausage stuffer and casing that can be done by hand? I want to do another batch of venison summer sausage and would like to do a casing but not but a piece of equipment to do it if possible.


Tough one there Nick...never heard of anyone having much success stuffing casings without equipment of some sort. Some guys use their grinders, but a stuffer is MUCH more efficient.

I have the LEM 5lber and it is worth every penny. We've done brats, Italian, sweet bologna, snack sticks, hot dogs etc...

Let me know when you're ready to get it done and you could borrow mine for a weekend to give it a try. 

Joe


----------



## pbuck

nicko said:


> Any suggestions for a sausage stuffer and casing that can be done by hand? I want to do another batch of venison summer sausage and would like to do a casing but not but a piece of equipment to do it if possible.


Might find a jerky shooter for pretty cheap right now. That should work ok for summer sausage if you take your time. you'll be filling it often though.


----------



## ruffme

12-Ringer said:


> Tough one there Nick...never heard of anyone having much success stuffing casings without equipment of some sort. Some guys use their grinders, but a stuffer is MUCH more efficient.
> 
> I have the LEM 5lber and it is worth every penny. We've done brats, Italian, sweet bologna, snack sticks, hot dogs etc...
> 
> Let me know when you're ready to get it done and you could borrow mine for a weekend to give it a try.
> 
> Joe


Summer sausage is tough, you are stuffing a big 2lb or so casing and you want it TIGHT! Summer sausage has the fine, tight grain mouth feel that is tough to get without packing it in good! 

Brats, sticks, etc you can get away with a little looser pack, but not summer sausage. 
Borrow 12-ringer's!


----------



## IN_Varmntr

I packed 4.5 pounds per summer sausage tube with my grinder. Standard sized tubes that came with my hi mountain kit.

Also, there are guys making hydraulic sausage stuffers out of pvc and using their kitchen sink faucet water pressure to stuff tubes. I imagine it could be done pretty cheaply.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Rathbuck

IN_Varmntr said:


> Backed the temps down to 200 and it went 2hr 22mins before it got 145 internal. Pulled them and wrapped in foil. My goodness they're deliscious!


Awesome! Those look great to me!


----------



## nicko

Hmmmm....looks like I may need to just bite the bulldog and get a stuffer. I didn't know it there was a decent hand operated way to do it but it sounds like there is not. I like summer sausage enough that I should just invest in a stuffer to door right.


----------



## IN_Varmntr

Thanks they were amazing. I just threw the following together for brine.

2 quarts water
1/2 cup Sweet Baby Rays BBQ sauce
1/4 cup sea salt
1/4 cup brown sugar
1 tbsp garlic salt
2 bay leaves
3 pinches of cilantro leaves
3 pinches of thyme leaves


Bring to up to medium heat while stirring then cool it before pouring it cover the roasts, adding more water until covered. 

I let them soak in the brine for about 14 hours, rinsed them in cold water and injected a little into each roast prior to wrapping them in bacon.

For my first time I'm very happy with them.

The used brine was then reheated to a boil then allowed to simmer uncovered for 4 hours tonight to reduce to a stock. Next time it will be that much more flavorful.

I've been making my own gamestocks and they've added tremendou flavor especially when making roasts in the oven.


Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## DV1

12-Ringer said:


> no doubt in part to this thread, I went back and at least 5 folks bought one as a result of this thread, maybe a few more too who just didn't mention - where's my commission :wink:
> 
> Joe


LOL, yep. Lem will probably get some of my business because of this thread too. 

Have I said I love this thread recently?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Every little bit helps....Nicko maybe this will encourage you to pull the trigger....

Offer is valid through Monday, February 8, 2016 at 11:59 pm EST. Use promo code VALENTINE16 in cart for 10% off your purchase over $75. Order minimum to receive discount does not include tax or shipping. Oversize and/or additional shipping fees do apply. This offer is valid through LEMProducts.com only. LEM Gift Certificates, Refurbished Products, Parts and existing sale prices not included. Offer not valid through any other retailer. Promo code may only be used once per customer. Offer is not valid on prior purchases. Other conditions may apply.

Joe


----------



## nicko

Thanks Joe. I may need to pull the trigger soon.

Does anybody have any thoughts or feedback on this stuffer? This one has steel stuffing tubes but there is another model that looks very similar but has plastic stuffing tubes. The one with the steel tubes is only $5 more so I am assuming metal parts will be better than plastic.

http://www.lemproducts.com/product/...r-with-stainless-steel-tubes/sausage-stuffers

UPDATE: Just looked at Amazon prime and the model with the plastic stuffing tubes is almost $20 cheaper than direct through LEM. Is it worth it to pay more through LEM and get the metal stuffing tubes vs. getting the model from Amazon with the plastic tubes?


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Thanks Joe. I may need to pull the trigger soon.
> 
> Does anybody have any thoughts or feedback on this stuffer? This one has steel stuffing tubes but there is another model that looks very similar but has plastic stuffing tubes. The one with the steel tubes is only $5 more so I am assuming metal parts will be better than plastic.
> 
> http://www.lemproducts.com/product/...r-with-stainless-steel-tubes/sausage-stuffers
> 
> UPDATE: Just looked at Amazon prime and the model with the plastic stuffing tubes is almost $20 cheaper than direct through LEM. Is it worth it to pay more through LEM and get the metal stuffing tubes vs. getting the model from Amazon with the plastic tubes?



Yep, this is the one I have - get the steel tubes they are easier in every regard from use to clean-up. The only thing you might regret (as I do now) is not getting the electric stuffer as I use this thing more than I would have ever imagined. It is a workhorse, the gears are solid and as it can stuff some casings...everything from slimjim sized 19mm casings to the big 3lbers....I don't work for LEM or own stock, but highly endorse this stuffer. Depending on what is going it, both my son and daughter can crank it out providing they are standing on a small step stool...

In all seriousness, if you want to borrow mine first, it isn't an issue.


It is official, my hog casings (for the brats) won't be here in time to get some smoked Buffalo Chicken Brats for the game. I'm not sure who is more disappointed me or the crowd who was waiting to try them...guess I'll have to come up with something different.

Joe


----------



## nicko

I just remembered that I have a Cabelas brand electric meat grinder that I bought and used once. Does anybody know if Cabelas makes any type of stuffing tube attachments that would work on their grinders?


----------



## pbuck

nicko said:


> I just remembered that I have a Cabelas brand electric meat grinder that I bought and used once. Does anybody know if Cabelas makes any type of stuffing tube attachments that would work on their grinders?


http://www.cabelas.com/product/cabe...rdsPerPage=18&infiniteScrollType=product&No=0

You'll find stuffing with the grinder is doable but somewhat of a pita. I did it a few times before I broke down and bought a stuffer. 

Some types of sausages don't like the meat over worked or the get grainy and I found that my cheese got chewed up pretty good if I used any plus, it takes forever to hand feed bit by bit.


----------



## ruffme

since this is the kinda ad hoc smoking/beer thread

Bell's Brewery HopSlam is out! Spendyashell but worth every penny! One of my two 5out5 brews!
Double IPA style!


----------



## KRONIIK

Stuffer?
'Dis wha you need!


https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/atq/5418765726.html

I have a similar one that I bought on CL for 30 bux and completely restored and powder-coated it.


----------



## Coomdaddy

Will be picking up my BGE in August after the local Eggfest. Can't wait to try some of these things.


----------



## pbuck

redruff said:


> since this is the kinda ad hoc smoking/beer thread
> 
> Bell's Brewery HopSlam is out! Spendyashell but worth every penny! One of my two 5out5 brews!
> Double IPA style!


Oh yeah. NHSN4 sent me a sixer.


----------



## HawaiiRoo

Ah man, all those deer sausages are making me real hungry. I smoked some goat the other night, but didn't take any pics. Will document next time.


----------



## MossyMO64

Ground & Formed Bacon - This seasoning works well mixed with pork and a red meat, but have had it with goose which also tastes great. It has been made with beef, venison, buffalo, elk, moose, antelope, goose, sand hill crane and duck... that we know of!

Making this bacon works best if you plan that it will be a 3 day process.
- Day 1 - Mix seasoning, cure and water together - then mix with the ground meat, form a loaf in a pan and let set in fridge overnight for the loaf to firm up and the cure to meld with the meat.
- Day 2 - Smoke and cook to internal temp of 142º, then cool and refrigerate overnight.
- Day 3 - Slice and package for the freezer.


-----

50/50 mix of venison and pork trimmings mixed with the ground and formed bacon seasoning with maple cure in a disposable pan lined with Saran Wrap or Cling Wrap for easier removal.


-----

Smoked the venison bacon with hickory and apple to an internal meat temp of 142º, then cooled and refrigerated overnight.


-----

Here is the bacon sliced from the loaves.


-----

Vacuumed packed in FoodSaver bags and ready for the freezer! 


-----

Ground & Formed Venison Bacon, with Eggs and Toast... So good!



Another option with Ground & Formed Bacon is stuffing it in a 2 3/8" summer sausage casing for slicing for breakfast patties, nice size slice for making your own bacon, egg and cheese breakfast sandwich!


----------



## ruffme

Ground up the last deer today! Only had time for smoking one batch of chubs...the problem is...its all spoken for already!
They sure are pretty when they come out wrinkle free!


----------



## ksgobbler

Bacon wrapped cream cheese mixture stuffed jalapeño halves going on shortly. Also we have bacon wrapped hot dogs and a pot of chili going for the Super Bowl.


----------



## adr1601

MossyMO64 said:


> Ground & Formed Bacon - This seasoning works well mixed with pork and a red meat, but have had it with goose which also tastes great. It has been made with beef, venison, buffalo, elk, moose, antelope, goose, sand hill crane and duck... that we know of!
> 
> Making this bacon works best if you plan that it will be a 3 day process.
> - Day 1 - Mix seasoning, cure and water together - then mix with the ground meat, form a loaf in a pan and let set in fridge overnight for the loaf to firm up and the cure to meld with the meat.
> - Day 2 - Smoke and cook to internal temp of 142º, then cool and refrigerate overnight.
> - Day 3 - Slice and package for the freezer.
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> 50/50 mix of venison and pork trimmings mixed with the ground and formed bacon seasoning with maple cure in a disposable pan lined with Saran Wrap or Cling Wrap for easier removal.
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> Smoked the venison bacon with hickory and apple to an internal meat temp of 142º, then cooled and refrigerated overnight.
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> Here is the bacon sliced from the loaves.
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> Vacuumed packed in FoodSaver bags and ready for the freezer!
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> Ground & Formed Venison Bacon, with Eggs and Toast... So good!
> 
> 
> 
> Another option with Ground & Formed Bacon is stuffing it in a 2 3/8" summer sausage casing for slicing for breakfast patties, nice size slice for making your own bacon, egg and cheese breakfast sandwich!


Wish I would have seen this a few days ago. Had more venison than I wanted and was looking for something new to try. Just used the last of the deer and elk yesterday so I printed this for next year. Thanks for posting.


----------



## JHENS87

Going to be a good week here. 100lb worth of summer sausage seasoning and 4lb of hi temp cheese. All for under 35








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Guys are killing me...


----------



## JHENS87

had a cabelas gift card so I picked up a meat mixer today. tired of doing it in a bowl with hands. this will keep wife from complaining to bad too


----------



## nicko

Loving that bacon recipe.


----------



## 12-Ringer

JHENS87 said:


> had a cabelas gift card so I picked up a meat mixer today. tired of doing it in a bowl with hands. this will keep wife from complaining to bad too


Good luck, wish I knew you were looking as I unloaded mine last week to a guy at work. I couldn't stand cleaning it, but I had an older NT model. Maybe the newer ones are a little easier.

Joe


----------



## JHENS87

pressure washer will clean it lol. I had a $50 gift card to cabelas, and honestly couldn't find much I wanted there, so this was a good pickup i think. mixing blades come out real easy so I dont think it'll be real bad. if it was only dishwasher safe.

Got out 12lb of ground venison and a 9lb pork roast. time for more summer sausage


----------



## nicko

It's a venison summer sausage kind of day.


----------



## rhs341

Cleaned out the freezer, nothing left but backstraps...used everything else for this batch of sticks on Sunday!
Dang I need some more deer meat like a fireman needs water!!!! Can't wait till now season already......


----------



## rhs341

Duh....bow season


----------



## 12-Ringer

looking good - we polished off another 2lbs of custom ring bologna at our Superbowl party, family can't get enough of it. I think I only have about 7lbs left and maybe only 5lbs of snack sticks. Also had my first batch of pepperoni and it was very good, a little more kick than I had anticipated, but paired with sharp and extra sharp cheddar, it all disappeared before Von Miller was awarded the MVP.

I am pretty disappointed with my latest order from PS - was hoping to have my hog casings in time to make some buffalo chicken brats for the big-game and they still aren't here...

Joe


----------



## ruffme

12-Ringer said:


> looking good - we polished off another 2lbs of custom ring bologna at our Superbowl party, family can't get enough of it. I think I only have about 7lbs left and maybe only 5lbs of snack sticks. Also had my first batch of pepperoni and it was very good, a little more kick than I had anticipated, but paired with sharp and extra sharp cheddar, it all disappeared before Von Miller was awarded the MVP.
> 
> I am pretty disappointed with my latest order from PS - was hoping to have my hog casings in time to make some buffalo chicken brats for the big-game and they still aren't here...
> 
> Joe


I have had poor CS with PS as of late as well...in fact after messing up the last couple orders and taking well over 10 days to get orders I call them PoS Seasonings! LOL..

I ordered their maple habenaro and made sticks last weekend. I don't know if it was me or the seasoning but they were a big let down from the first time I had them.


----------



## ccdskater

We should try out a pay it forward thread for this food haha. "Taste it forward" I send whoever wants to try my venison jerky. Whoever receives venison jerky sends out cubs to whoever wants. It, Yada yada


----------



## at1010

wow this thread makes me want to start another hobby (great pictures!)


----------



## 12-Ringer

What does that ground and formed bacon taste like? Is it close to regular bacon or more like thin sliced meatloaf?

Also is pork required? Say a fella wants to go straight beef or elk, is that ok or is the gat from the pork a necessity? 

Joe


----------



## joesandi

12-Ringer said:


> What does that ground and formed bacon taste like? Is it close to regular bacon or more like thin sliced meatloaf?
> 
> Also is pork required? Say a fella wants to go straight beef or elk, is that ok or is the gat from the pork a necessity?
> 
> Joe


I made it with the PS seasoning (B-in law lives within 2 miles, so no issue with shipping) but I used 3.5 lbs pork to 9# venison (half batch) which seams lean when you cook it. To me it tastes like bacon, but not as heavy of a smoke flavor, which we like. I think you could go straight beef/elk and be o-k. Just remember to go slow when cooking (after smoking) the bacon or it will burn real fast.
One thing I did cut it a little thinner then mossy did.
We also found out, as you know, don't eat it fresh, slice and package it and let it sit some time for the flavor to go throughout. My first batch we tried after we sliced it and thought it was a mistake. Waited a week and it was a lot better. Next batch was even better yet.


----------



## 12-Ringer

joesandi said:


> I made it with the PS seasoning (B-in law lives within 2 miles, so no issue with shipping) but I used 3.5 lbs pork to 9# venison (half batch) which seams lean when you cook it. To me it tastes like bacon, but not as heavy of a smoke flavor, which we like. I think you could go straight beef/elk and be o-k. Just remember to go slow when cooking (after smoking) the bacon or it will burn real fast.
> One thing I did cut it a little thinner then mossy did.
> We also found out, as you know, don't eat it fresh, slice and package it and let it sit some time for the flavor to go throughout. My first batch we tried after we sliced it and thought it was a mistake. Waited a week and it was a lot better. Next batch was even better yet.



Thanks, I am thinking we might give this a try, maybe even with turkey - we're bacon lovers, but have to find a way to get that great taste without all of the "bad-stuff" for the body.

Joe


----------



## Outback Man

Dang it...what did I just do??? [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]










Happy Valentines Day sweetie...[emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Outback Man said:


> Dang it...what did I just do??? [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Valentines Day sweetie...[emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL!!!!

Joe


----------



## nicko

Good thing I have nothing planned for smoking the next few days. The lid to my BGE is frozen shut. The gasket seal must have gotten moisture in it that froze it solid. When I lift up on the lid handle, the entire egg moves. If I have to, I'll take an electric hair drier to it to free it up.


----------



## JHENS87

Ignore the mess. Went a little overboard on the cheese














Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Mmmmmmmm looks good!! ^^^


----------



## ruffme

JHENS87 said:


> Ignore the mess. Went a little overboard on the cheese
> View attachment 3779546
> View attachment 3779554
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


That aint overboard, that's just right!!


----------



## MossyMO64

My wife and I have been asked in the past about how well our Owens BBQ sausage, brat, snack stick & jerky seasonings were with goose and we always had to say that we didn't know.....that has now all changed. Before we introduce any new sausage seasoning we test them with venison, beef, and buffalo. We did some small test batches with 25 lbs of snow geese in a variety of our seasoning mixes and are overly pleased with the results. 

Goose summer sausage, snack sticks and jerky in the smoker.


-----

Ground Jerky - Tested both the Cracked Black Pepper & Garlic jerky seasoning and also the Sweet & Spicy jerky seasoning. Mixed up ground goose with the jerky mix and cure, then let rest in the fridge overnight. The next day we used a jerky gun to lay out strips on the Non-Stick Grill Mats on the smoker racks. 

Cracked Black Pepper & Garlic ground jerky


-----

Sweet & Spicy ground jerky


-----

Whole Muscle Jerky - Tested with the Cracked Black Pepper & Garlic jerky seasoning. Mixed up the jerky seasoning and cure, then added the sliced goose meat into a zip lock to rest overnight in the fridge and then smoked the next day.


-----

Snack Sticks - Tested these with the Honey BBQ Stick seasoning and cure. We did a medium grind on the goose meat only once, and on the pork we did a rough grind followed up with a fine grind. Mixed 5 lbs of goose with 1lb of pork. Stuffed into 21mm collagen casings and into the smoker. For smoking/cooking directions we followed our snack stick directions except we brought the sticks to an internal temp of 165° instead of our usual 155° that we normally do with red meat. 


-----

Fresh Sausage - Tested this with the Hot Pork Sausage seasoning. We did a medium grind on the goose meat only once, and on the pork we did a rough grind followed up with a medium grind. Mixed 3lb of goose with 3lb of pork. We made both bulk and also patties, using a small hand patty press and laid them out of sheet pans to freeze. Once froze they are ready to go into a zip lock or to foodsaver them. 

Hot Pork breakfast sandwich on a toasted english muffin with egg and cheese.


-----

Hot Pork biscuits and gravy served with eggs.


-----

Brats - Tested this with the Philly Cheese Steak Brat seasoning. We did a medium grind on the goose meat only once, and on the pork we did a rough grind followed up with a medium grind. Mixed 3lb of goose with 3lb of pork. Stuffed into 29-32mm natural hog casings.


-----

Summer Sausage - Tested this with the Garlic Summer Sausage seasoning. We did a medium grind on the goose meat only once, and on the pork we did a rough grind followed up with a fine grind. Mixed 4lb goose with 2lb pork with the Garlic Summer Sausage seasoning and cure. Stuffed into 61mm fibrous casings. For smoking/cooking directions we followed our summer sausage directions except we brought the summer sausage chubs to an internal temp of 165° instead of our usual 155° that we usually do with red meat. 


-----



Each of these goose experiments turned out and tasted excellent in our opinion... sure is a great way to make use of goose meat!


----------



## JHENS87

I didnt bother measuring out the cheese. had the meat in the mixer and kept dumping it in til it looked right. pepperjack came out a little faster than I wanted but o well. cut it all in half, vacuum sealed, tagged and tossed in freezer. hard for me and 2 kids under 6 to eat a full stick at a time. wife cant eat it


----------



## 12-Ringer

Some good looking projects there...

Joe


----------



## Outback Man

Getting started...

























Part two for later...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

Making progress ...



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DV1

How does that smoked squash turn out? Zucchini and yellow squash have such a high water content, I'm curious how they will take the smoke.


----------



## adr1601

I'm impressed. Waiting for results.


----------



## Outback Man

DV1 said:


> How does that smoked squash turn out? Zucchini and yellow squash have such a high water content, I'm curious how they will take the smoke.


They take a good amount of smoke and are awesome. I don't do them as hot as I normally do in the grill so they don't blacken or crisp up as much, but are still really good. I think they were one for a couple of hours at 225-250 and then maybe another hour between 250-375. Because I was doing so many things and adding stuff and removing stuff I was constantly cranking the temp up so they got fairly done, but they still had a little veggie crispness to them if that makes sense. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

Well it's official...I'm full. Total list of things done on the smoker tonight: rib roast, bacon wrapped asparagus, sliced squash/zucchini, shrimp & scallop kabobs, and crescent rolls. Most things spent the majority of the time in at 225-250, but as new things came on temps would go up some. I pulled the roast later than normal cause two people eating it don't really care for medium rare (those commie SOBs.). Pulled it at 135 and it crept up to 142 while resting. Was only able to rest it for 30 minutes though. Overall things were good and I ate too much. 











































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

That roast looks so good.


----------



## 12-Ringer

adr1601 said:


> That roast looks so good.


And how....it all looks great!

Joe


----------



## Brandon324

adr1601 said:


> That roast looks so good.


Looks perfect, nice and medium on the end cut to a beautiful medium rare inside. Great job!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

quick tip on the aspargus, when it is just about finished, I take mine off the grill/smoke and turn them in a hot pan for afew seconds to crisp the bacon and then warp them in a slice of Pepperjack cheese. Family favorite.

Joe


----------



## Outback Man

12-Ringer said:


> quick tip on the aspargus, when it is just about finished, I take mine off the grill/smoke and turn them in a hot pan for afew seconds to crisp the bacon and then warp them in a slice of Pepperjack cheese. Family favorite.
> 
> Joe


Good call...I let them stay in during the ending hotter heat when I cooked the rolls so the bacon would crisp a little and afterwards had wished the asparagus hadn't gotten as done as it had. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OK_Outdoorsman

Outback Man. How do you like the rec tec? I've been looking at those and the yoders but don't know anyone that actually owns one.


----------



## nrlombar

Hey guys, quick question for anyone with a MES. This will only be the second time I use my MSE and am trying to do a pork butt for a party we are having Saturday. I got the recipe all picked out but have a few questions. 

How often do you add wood chips to your MSE? Last time I did it about every hour and a half does that sound right?

How long should I expect a 9lb pork butt to cook? Want to let it rest for a while before i shred and dont want to keep people waiting.

Also I am thinking of smoking some venison Italian sausages I have at the same time, do you know how long these normally take?

Thanks!


----------



## ruffme

Well, first off...I would NOT do the sausage at the same time as the butt..they require different temps.
Sausage being much lower so it doesn't fat out.

As far as time for a 9lb butt. I run my smoker at 225 and pull the butt when its IT is 200 degrees. When its around 200 and the probe slides in with no resistance I pull it. Always cook to IT not time.
BUT that said it usually takes about 9 hrs. But if you are around 200 you will be fine,,,pretty hard to wreck a butt.

My best pork rests for 4 hours or more, wrapped in towels and put in a cooler. The rest is REALLY the key!

When I was running a MES about every hour and half sounds about right for chips.

Also, be aware...and every piece of meat is a little different, but at some point, mine usually do this in the mid 150-160's, the meat will stall. The temperature will stop rising for a long time. This is VERY normal and don't freak, just be patient and let it do its thing! Do not raise the smoker temp. Just have another beer and let it go, it will start rising again!


----------



## OK_Outdoorsman

A 9 pounder is going to take some time. Last time I cooked 2 5 pound butts it was around 8 hours plus an hour to rest. That was also smoking around 250 degrees. I bet a 9 lb butt would take over 15 hours


----------



## pbuck

Not sure if cooking the MES is any different than on my Green Egg but, my last butt was 9# and it took 13 hrs @ 240 deg to get to 203 IT.


----------



## nrlombar

Thanks for the quick response guys. I am not planning on cooking it based on time, just hoping to get a general idea of when to start it. 

Also I was planning on throwing the sausages on once the pork butt finished up and was resting, just wondering if anyone has a recommended temperature to cook them at and a guesstimate on how long they will take so I can time it up right as an appetizer. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## nrlombar

Sorry for blowing the thread up but i got one more question. I just bought a 7.5lb pork butt that I am going to smoke. I love the smokey crispy outside, would I be OK to cut it in half or would I be asking for problems and risk drying it out?


----------



## 12-Ringer

I would NOT cut it half...just my .02. I smoke my butts at 225, sausages closer to 275. Remember with the cook time is always directly proportional to the quality of the butt...higher fat, needs lower slower temps. Leaner cuts can get away with a little higher temps. 

So many consider only the size and can really screw things up. The quailty of the cut is just as important. 

Beware of the stall and DON'T jack the temps when it happens, just wait it out.

No way to get sausage done while butt is resting unless you are letting it rest overnight and I see you are loading chips so I doubt an overnight smoke is happening. Sausage can take as long as 8-12 hours depending on a host of factors. A lot of guys trying to accomplish what it sounds like you are working toward, get them in the smoke for an hour or two then finish in a pan.


Joe


----------



## pbuck

I didn't see where you said or maybe I misunderstood but, are these fresh sausages you just want to cook in the smoker or are they cured ones you want to smoke. Big difference.


----------



## nrlombar

Fresh venison Italian sausages I want to smok.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

nrlombar said:


> Fresh venison Italian sausages I want to smok.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


So, they're not cured?


----------



## nrlombar

Correct.


pbuck said:


> So, they're not cured?



Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Spent some time today preparing some custom buffalo chicken brats....made a small 3lb batch and added a little cheddar for good measure. Going to sit them a few days before they hit the grill/pan/smoker. Every time I work with hog casings I wonder why I am doing it.....










Joe


----------



## adr1601

nrlombar said:


> Fresh venison Italian sausages I want to smok.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


I do it every year. You have to hot smoke them. The USDA says you have to get them from 40-140 in four hours. I smoke mine to an IT of around 165 in around three hours.


----------



## nrlombar

adr1601 said:


> I do it every year. You have to hot smoke them. The USDA says you have to get them from 40-140 in four hours. I smoke mine to an IT of around 165 in around three hours.


Thank you!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> I do it every year. You have to hot smoke them. The USDA says you have to get them from 40-140 in four hours. I smoke mine to an IT of around 165 in around three hours.


Thanks! That's where I was getting to. Can't do a 130-180 deg smoke on sausages without them being cured.


----------



## adr1601

Something else to try is freeze some unsmoked and then when ready to eat cold smoke them at ambient temp for around an hour and a half and then grill. It's amazing how it changes the flavor for the better. It keeps the normal grilled texture and moisture but completely changes the flavor. Just always remember the USDA 40-140 rule for non cured products and cook to an IT of 165.


----------



## adr1601

pbuck said:


> Thanks! That's where I was getting to. Can't do a 130-180 deg smoke on sausages without them being cured.


I start mine at a lower temp and just watch the IT and time while increasing the temp in the smoker to finish within the guide lines. I air on the side of cause and go with 3-3 1/2 hours.


----------



## Outback Man

OK_Outdoorsman said:


> Outback Man. How do you like the rec tec? I've been looking at those and the yoders but don't know anyone that actually owns one.


I like it a lot. Super heavy duty. In all the smokes I've done (3 hrs to 20 hours) I've not had the temp fluctuate by more than 1 degree, so it's literally a set it and forget it thing. It's definitely pricey though. Two of my buddies have them too and love them. Sorry I can't compare them to anything though as its my first smoker. Any specific questions you have feel free to ask. Good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rathbuck

adr1601 said:


> That roast looks so good.


You aren't kidding...that looks great!!!!!


----------



## joesandi

Going to make sticks tomorrow for the first time, using LEM for my mix, my question is water pan or not?

Thanks,


----------



## 12-Ringer

joesandi said:


> Going to make sticks tomorrow for the first time, using LEM for my mix, my question is water pan or not?
> 
> Thanks,


I do not use any for my snack sticks...

Joe


----------



## Jaymaddiebo

looks Delicious


----------



## joesandi

12-Ringer said:


> I do not use any for my snack sticks...
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe, If I didn't get a response (like that would happen on this post, way to much help) I wasn't going to use it as I like my sticks on the dry side


----------



## adr1601

joesandi said:


> Going to make sticks tomorrow for the first time, using LEM for my mix, my question is water pan or not?
> 
> Thanks,


No water pan. I follow the smoke schedule on Ask The Meatman and it works perfect.


----------



## nrlombar

Last question guys, going to start my pork butt tonight, what do you recommend as far as how open I should leave my vent?

Thanks

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

Which smoker? I run my vent fully open on the masterbuilt 30 with mailbox mod.


----------



## nrlombar

chaded said:


> Which smoker? I run my vent fully open on the masterbuilt 30 with mailbox mod.


Mes 30 also. But standard

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

nrlombar said:


> Mes 30 also. But standard
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk



I ran mine only a few times in the factory configuration before modifying it hut i still ran it wide open.


----------



## nrlombar

OK thanks ill go with that

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Always run the vent wide open


----------



## adr1601

Looks like I'm the odd man out on the vent. I run mine about 2/3 closed on my MES for things like that. It seems like it keeps more moisture inside the smoker.


----------



## 12-Ringer

adr1601 said:


> Looks like I'm the odd man out on the vent. I run mine about 2/3 closed on my MES for things like that. It seems like it keeps more moisture inside the smoker.


Mine is usually 1/2 way for the first 3-4 hours then I open it up....

Joe


----------



## joesandi

So, put sticks on @ 180. How long approximately to get to internal temp of 165? Don't want to keep opening and closing.
Thanks


----------



## COMA44

I do a little smoking also here is the smoker after paint.







This is loaded up for a catering job last summer 8 full brisket and 10 pork butts







And 200 pound hog and 2 brisket and two pork butts


----------



## COMA44

Double post


----------



## 12-Ringer

joesandi said:


> So, put sticks on @ 180. How long approximately to get to internal temp of 165? Don't want to keep opening and closing.
> Thanks


Depends on a host of factors, but certainly a while...at least 4 hours probably closer to 6-8.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

COMA44 said:


> I do a little smoking also here is the smoker after paint.
> View attachment 3829778
> 
> This is loaded up for a catering job last summer 8 full brisket and 10 pork butts
> View attachment 3829794
> 
> And 200 pound hog and 2 brisket and two pork butts
> View attachment 3829818


Nice...is that a custom smoker or is a brand name?

Thing is gorgeous.

Joe


----------



## joesandi

We are done stuffing and cooking.


----------



## chaded

Baby backs will be coming out of the smoker in about an hour. I might put a picture up but not sure if i want you guys drooling on your keyboards.


----------



## nrlombar

7 # pork but has been cooking for 16 hours and only has an it of 181 at this point. I wrapped it foil at 160 to help hold in the juices but should I be worried? Got a lot of guests coming over and wondering if I should have Domino's on stanby. Cooking at 220 in mes 3p. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

Turn it up. I would go to about 270 at this point and finish it off. No need to wrap it either. I do not open my smoker door until it is ready to pull out. But turn that puppy up!


----------



## nrlombar

Will do. Thanks was just worried about drying it out

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

It won't. I don't run it that high the whole time but once you are getting to the end like this it is okay to turn it up. If you send me a pm with your email I will send you a guide that I put together with pictures on how I smoke pork butts that works great for me.


----------



## nrlombar

Pm sent! Thanks

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## caylej24

After reading and seeing pics I had to go get stuff to make something in my smoker. The top rack is 3 stuffed elk burgers and the bottom is a goose sausage wrap with cheese, mushrooms, green peppers, onion with lawries sprinkled on top. And of course...bacon... I can't wait to pull these out!


----------



## chaded

My wife and I destroyed two racks of baby back ribs.


----------



## COMA44

12-Ringer said:


> Nice...is that a custom smoker or is a brand name?
> 
> Thing is gorgeous.
> 
> Joe


Thanks for the kind words. I built it 3 years ago after I quit playing with stock cars. Took me 4 months working any day without rain, as I was working outside for most of it. I have some pictures of the build if you would like to see them.


----------



## MossyMO64

Vortex is hot and ready!


-----

A couple of Tatonka Dust seasoned chuck eye steaks and shrimp with Mango preserves in cast iron cooking.


-----

Chuck eye steaks getting a good sear while the shrimp and garlic toast cooks indirect.


-----



Served medium rare with blue cheese crumbles... excellent meal!


----------



## pbuck

chaded said:


> My wife and I destroyed two racks of baby back ribs.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3831634


Thanks for sharing. Lol!


----------



## 12-Ringer

COMA44 said:


> Thanks for the kind words. I built it 3 years ago after I quit playing with stock cars. Took me 4 months working any day without rain, as I was working outside for most of it. I have some pictures of the build if you would like to see them.


Sure...post the build pics, would be cool to see.

Joe


----------



## Outback Man

Got a couple of 10 lb. pork shoulders in since around 9pm last night. I've done butts before, but never the lower shoulder roast. I wasn't sure about leaving the skin on so I pulled it off. Was gonna let them just go w/o wrapping, but decided after about 12 hours (when I woke up this morning) to go ahead and wrap them for the last little bit. Put them each in an aluminum pan w/about 1/2" of apple cider and rub mixed it. Covered them in my step dad's home harvested honey and then rubbed them up. Sprayed them down w/frozen apply juice concentrate every 2-3 hours while smoking before I wrapped them.


----------



## joesandi

joesandi said:


> We are done stuffing and cooking.


Tried our first batch today and they were good. Second batch, extra garlic and pepper, in smoker now.


----------



## Outback Man

That's it...I'm full...









































The cauliflower tasted great but I forgot it was still on while I was resting the pork so I honk it got a touch overdone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COMA44

Well as promised here are some build pics.
Fire box.







Box lined up with main chamber







Inside baffle / reverse flow plate







Almost done welding







View into second smoke chamber /oven


----------



## 12-Ringer

Man Comma that is a true work of art.

Joe


----------



## COMA44

12-Ringer said:


> Man Comma that is a true work of art.
> 
> Joe


Thanks man. It is amazing what you can do once you quite racing.


----------



## pbuck

COMA44 said:


> Thanks man. It is amazing what you can do once you quite racing.


And have metal fab and welding skills. 

Nice rig for sure though.


----------



## Rooster7

I just started reading this thread and I think I gained 10 lbs.  I have a Traeger Lil Tex that I will be giving a good workout soon.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Thought I'd share....some good deals to be had....the Big Bite grinder is well worth the original $280, the reduced $196 is a great bargain for someone looking for a quality grinder for weekend type of work. 

*Winter Overstock Sale prices valid through Monday, February 29, 2016 at 11:59 pm EST. No Promo Code needed for sale pricing. Discount valid only on products specified on site. Oversize and/or additional shipping fees do apply. This offer is valid through LEMProducts.com only. LEM Gift Certificates, Parts and Refurbished products not included. Offer not valid through any other retailer. Offer is NOT valid on prior purchases. Other conditions may apply*

Joe


----------



## chaded

Pork shoulder is on deck to go in the smoker tonight for tomorrow.


----------



## Outback Man

Trying something new...

Left Half
Pizza sauce
Mozzarella 
Pepperoni

Right Half 
BBQ sauce
Cheddar cheese
Pulled pork



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

Wow...the pulled pork side was awesome...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

Well I think it's official...I've finally overdone it. 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

What is in the two dishes with cheese and bacon? Just cheese and bacon?


----------



## Outback Man

chaded said:


> What is in the two dishes with cheese and bacon? Just cheese and bacon?


Mac & Cheese...one is a spicy one and one is just a regular one.


----------



## chaded

That sounds great. If you don't mind, could you post the recipe when you get time?


----------



## Outback Man

No clear cut recipe as this was done on the fly...just got a bunch of stuff and mixed it together. Keep in mind I made a proverbial ****ton and split it into two batches:

4 boxes shells (1 lb. box each)
1 block Velveeta 
2 packs cream cheese
4 sticks butter
1 block cheese (I think 1 lb. and it might have been Colby Jack)
1/2-3/4 bag shredded cheddar cheese
1/2-3/4 bad shredded mozzarella
2 lbs bacon

Smoked the bacon at 225 for an hour and then let it go for like another 30 minutes but w/the smoker up to like 300 or 325 then took it off and cut it up into pieces.


Big can of VanCamps pork and beans. About a cup or so of ketchup, 1 bottle of BBQ sauce, about a cup or so of brown sugar, and a pack and a half of beef hotdogs.


Each mac & cheese batch kinda went like this...I boiled the noodles first...maybe took them off a little before I normally would knowing they would cook longer in smoker. Sliced up a stick of butter and spread in bottom of baking pan. Sprinkled some spices in and then dumped noodles in. Put some more spices on top along w/the second stick of sliced up butter. Then I took the chunked up 1/2 stick Velveeta, pack of cream cheese, and 1/2 block of cheese, and put that all on top followed by the shredded cheese. Then I sprinkled the top w/the bacon.


One of the batches the spices just consisted of salt and pepper. The other batch had a spicy rub I make and use that has salt, pepper, onion powder, garlic powder, cayanne, and small amount of reaper powder.


I let it smoke at 225 for two hours stirring it about every 25-30 minutes so more areas of it got smoke. After two hours I cranked it up to 275-300 and let it roll for another half hour.

Turned out pretty damn good. Next time I might lessen the noodles and try to make it a little creamier. I'd actually gotten a think of heavy whipping cream but didn't use it this time, so maybe next time.


----------



## Outback Man

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

Thanks outback! It looks great and i want to try it when i am cooking for a lot of people.


----------



## adr1601

Dude that pizza looks amazing. What's the details with that bacon?


----------



## chaded

Hey did you guys that bought those wireless thermometers ever get them? The ones that was crowd funded.


----------



## Outback Man

chaded said:


> Hey did you guys that bought those wireless thermometers ever get them? The ones that was crowd funded.


Not yet...they ended up switching to some better parts (battery, etc.) and supposedly are back moving along in the process of testing them. I think the last ETA I saw was June/July. Disappointed in the length of time it's taking, but it will be sweet once it finally comes.


----------



## Outback Man

adr1601 said:


> Dude that pizza looks amazing. What's the details with that bacon?


Just thick cut applewood smoked bacon. Tastes awesome when you cook it on the smoker. I wished I would have pulled it about 10 minutes sooner cause I like softer bacon, but still turned out great. Wanted to add something different to the mac & cheese and decided bacon was it.


----------



## nhns4

Rib Day


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks tasty!

Joe


----------



## DV1

That smoky mac and cheese is something I've wanted to do for a while. Looks great.


----------



## MossyMO64

Mixed 50/50 of ground venison/pork butt with cure for some Maple, Stadium, Bacon Ranch, Italian, Country Style, German Bologna and Kielbasa and stuffed into 32-35mm fresh hog casings for some ring sausage. Smoked with oak/hickory/cherry with the maze smoke generator, 1 hour no smoke, 1 hour at 110º with smoke, and 2 more hours at 130º with smoke for a little more color to the casing. This was a total of 35 pounds, each flavor was done in 5 pound batches and yielded about 8 vacuum sealed packages per flavor.

Maple, Stadium, Bacon Ranch and Italian ring sausage just into the smoker.


-----

Maple, Stadium, Bacon Ranch and Italian ring sausage just before coming out of the smoker.


-----

Country Style, German Bologna and Kielbasa ring sausage just into the smoker.


-----

Country Style, German Bologna and Kielbasa ring sausage just before coming out of the smoker.


----------



## lovetohunt93

Hey guys I have not checked this thread in a long time but I think I might make some of you a tad jealous...
Last August my brother and I purchased some hogs to grow ourselves to breed and eat. We also recently added a Berkshire boar to the heard for his two ladies. 
Anyway, here is a picture timeline. We recently took three to the butcher and now have more pork them we know what to do with.
And for those wondering, this pork is a night a day difference compared to store purchased pork. Its like not even comparable and was rather eye opening on how good this is compared to the stuff in the store. 
Also they gut just like a deer except with about 2-3 inches of fat on the belly. LOL. 

How they started in August 2015.









This was last Sunday (2/21/2016) 

















This was this past Friday (2/26/2016). The second pic is ALL BACON! Third picture is all hams and under that is a ton of shoulders, chops, and ribs. We ended up topping off 4 freezers with pork!!! lol


----------



## nhns4

Ribs turned out great








And this slaw recipe was darn good too.


----------



## joesandi

So I made 2 batches of sticks that I thought turned out good. I hung them in the smoker (post#2851) and the bottoms where drier then the tops (some were dried out to almost jerky but not very good), my question is am I better off laying them on the racks vrs hanging them to be more consistent, make them shorter, or trying to flip half way thru.

What is your favorite way?

Thanks,


----------



## chaded

What smoker and how far are they from the heat source?


----------



## chaded

Okay i see the picture. In my opinion those are hanging too far down. Either shorten up the attachment method to the rack or move your brackets that your racks slide in up further towards the top of the smoker. I would do both.


----------



## joesandi

chaded said:


> Okay i see the picture. In my opinion those are hanging too far down. Either shorten up the attachment method to the rack or move your brackets that your racks slide in up further towards the top of the smoker. I would do both.


OH dah, didn't even think of that. Thanks a lot. I will try that before the next batch. Again thanks.


----------



## chaded

Also, what temp is your smoker and what temp are your sticks when you are pulling them?


----------



## joesandi

chaded said:


> Also, what temp is your smoker and what temp are your sticks when you are pulling them?


I smoked at 180` until internal temp of 160. They had 20% pork added to the venison.


----------



## 0nepin

Wow you are set for a while


lovetohunt93 said:


> Hey guys I have not checked this thread in a long time but I think I might make some of you a tad jealous...
> Last August my brother and I purchased some hogs to grow ourselves to breed and eat. We also recently added a Berkshire boar to the heard for his two ladies.
> Anyway, here is a picture timeline. We recently took three to the butcher and now have more pork them we know what to do with.
> And for those wondering, this pork is a night a day difference compared to store purchased pork. Its like not even comparable and was rather eye opening on how good this is compared to the stuff in the store.
> Also they gut just like a deer except with about 2-3 inches of fat on the belly. LOL.
> 
> How they started in August 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was last Sunday (2/21/2016)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was this past Friday (2/26/2016). The second pic is ALL BACON! Third picture is all hams and under that is a ton of shoulders, chops, and ribs. We ended up topping off 4 freezers with pork!!! lol


----------



## lovetohunt93

0nepin said:


> Wow you are set for a while


Yeah for sure, the amount of pork we got from three hogs is rather overwhelming.


----------



## JHENS87

I'll send you my address, just drive a hog down here


----------



## Jpetri11

Just got a new smoker. Any good books or recipes I should try from all you experienced smokers ? Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Jpetri11 said:


> Just got a new smoker. Any good books or recipes I should try from all you experienced smokers ? Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


smokingmeat.com - tons of good info there - lots of good recipes and resources in the 117 pages of this thread too 

Joe


----------



## bowhuntermitch

My first batch of Teriyaki drummies I did on my smoker. Finished them off over charcoal to give them a sticky/glistening look. 

Wife & I polished them off in no time. Very impressed how easy it was and how well they turned out.


----------



## WildBill37

Going to do some ribs for a little supper party, my question is can I put the ribs in a smoker or just leave them wrapped in foil from my smoker to the table?


----------



## WildBill37

Sorry didn't mean to be rude, drum sticks look killer.


----------



## chaded

WildBill37 said:


> Going to do some ribs for a little supper party, my question is can I put the ribs in a smoker or just leave them wrapped in foil from my smoker to the table?


Im not sure i understand what you are asking?


----------



## 0nepin

Does anybody have any smoked wild turkey recipes ?


----------



## 12-Ringer

0nepin said:


> Does anybody have any smoked wild turkey recipes ?


I've got a bunch...a few questions do you prefer to inject or brine? Are you smoking a whole turkey or parts? Does it have the skin on?

Joe


----------



## WildBill37

My question didn't type out right, sorry . I can't type


----------



## 12-Ringer

WildBill37 said:


> My question didn't type out right, sorry . I can't type


No worries....you can certainly go straight from the smoker to the table. I prefer to let them rest for about 30-45 minutes or so, wrapped in foil, basted with whatever seasoning/sauce you prefer. Really no wrong way to do it...

Joe


----------



## WildBill37

I wanted to ask will the ribs keep better wrapped foil or put in a crock pot? I have a little drive from where I am smoking them to the party. I just don't want to end up with a soggy rib.


----------



## Outback Man

Today's chicken after a 36 hour brine. 


























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

Apparently one of the local family butchers closes shop and goes on a 10 day family vacation every March. The weeks leading up to it they have a bunch of sales, and on the Saturday before they have a 50%-80% off sale until everything is gone. Got about 55-60 lbs for $177. Got some great 2" thick ribeyes, some awesome 1" thick NY strips, 1" thick chops, a chuck roast, 10 lbs. of burger, and a butt load of sausage. Man that was a lot of work to package it up but so worth it. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

WildBill37 said:


> I wanted to ask will the ribs keep better wrapped foil or put in a crock pot? I have a little drive from where I am smoking them to the party. I just don't want to end up with a soggy rib.


They shouldnt be soggy. Wrap them up good in tin foil.


----------



## chaded

Outback Man said:


> Today's chicken after a 36 hour brine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Chicken looks killer. What temp did you do them at? (Smoker temp)


----------



## 0nepin

Just the Breast .brine or injection , which ever makes the juiciest meat .


12-Ringer said:


> I've got a bunch...a few questions do you prefer to inject or brine? Are you smoking a whole turkey or parts? Does it have the skin on?
> 
> Joe


----------



## Outback Man

chaded said:


> Chicken looks killer. What temp did you do them at? (Smoker temp)


I did 225 for two hours and then 325 for another 45 minutes to an hour to try and set that skin.


----------



## chaded

Nice. Thats the only thing with the me30 that i wish i could do and that is go up higher than 275. I have been looking at getting something to add to the collection though. Lol


----------



## adr1601

Question for the Maze users. Where are you buying your pellets?


----------



## 12-Ringer

WildBill37 said:


> I wanted to ask will the ribs keep better wrapped foil or put in a crock pot? I have a little drive from where I am smoking them to the party. I just don't want to end up with a soggy rib.


Wrap them, put them in a small cooler and pack the empty space with a bath or kitchen towel. You will be surprised how long they stay. I had a pork shoulder wrapped overnight and it was still HOT the next morning when I went to shred it.

Joe


----------



## dajogejr

12-Ringer said:


> Wrap them, put them in a small collection and pack the empty space with a bath or kitchen towel. You will be surprised how long they stay. I had a pork shoulder wrapped overnight and it was still HOT the next morning when I went to shred it.


This. when situations don't allow us to cook, wrap and serve on sight, we use coolers (at room temp) and old, thick bath towels.
Remember, meat will keep on cooking when you do this, so adjust your time accordingly.


----------



## 12-Ringer

0nepin said:


> Just the Breast .brine or injection , which ever makes the juiciest meat .


If you have just the breasts and skin is off I prefer a simple brine. I use 1/2 cup of Kosher salt, 1.5 cups water, cranberry juice, 2 tblspns of Old bay, 4 tblspns sugar.

Heat the 1.5 cups of water on the stove and mix in the salt and sugar until it is dissolved. Pour the is into a bucket large enough to hold the breasts. Add enough cranberry juice so that the breasts will be covered and the 2 tblspns of Old bay. Mix well and be sure the mixture is cool (you don't want it warm...minimum room temp). Once mixed submerge the breast. I like to let them sit 8-12 hours (overnight).

Next morning remove from the brine, rinse well will cool tap water and dry. Dry, season with your choice of blend (a very good and readily available in most supermarkets McCormicks Rotisserie Chicken and Grill Mate Molasses and Bacon). I buy one jar of each of the aforementioned spices, dump each into a small bowl and mix together thoroughly. I rub the breasts down other the spice.

I use a small grill mate screen and lay enough strips of bacon to make a mat of sorts large enough for the breast to rest on. I place the breast, breast side down on the bacon and drape more bacon over the top almost like a blanket.

I have also used applejuice/cider, soda, pineapple juice, and peach juice.

If the skin is on the breasts I prefer to inject and can explain that if you want too....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

adr1601 said:


> Question for the Maze users. Where are you buying your pellets?


http://www.amazenproducts.com/category_s/21.htm

Joe


----------



## chaded

adr1601 said:


> Question for the Maze users. Where are you buying your pellets?


I use pellets from CookinPellets. You can get 40 pounds for $32 shipped from amazon if you have prime. I didnt have prime when i bought mine so i bought two 40 pound bags (to get free shipping) for $64.

http://www.amazon.com/CookinPellets...7276369&sr=8-3&keywords=cooking+pellets+40+lb


----------



## Outback Man

I'm ready to get in on a bulk order. Been reduced to buying Cabelas brand pellets at Cabelas. They seem to be super ashy and burn up quickly. Think me and a buddy or two are gonna get 1,000 lbs of Lumberjack pellets for $500 which includes shipping. Can't remember where buddy got quote from but assume directly from Lumberjack. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MossyMO64

Chicken wings and drummies seasoned with the Buffalo Wing seasoning, a little vegetable oil and a couple of apple wood chunks to the top of the grate for additional smoke. XL BGE running at 400° with the Large Vortex in the center filled with lump charcoal.


-----

Coming along nicely... 


-----

No flipping and done in about an hour.


-----

Buffalo Wings served up with some Blue Cheese dressing.


-----


----------



## 12-Ringer

wings look great!!

Joe


----------



## chaded

Wow those wings look great!


----------



## adr1601

chaded said:


> I use pellets from CookinPellets. You can get 40 pounds for $32 shipped from amazon if you have prime. I didnt have prime when i bought mine so i bought two 40 pound bags (to get free shipping) for $64.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/CookinPellets...7276369&sr=8-3&keywords=cooking+pellets+40+lb


Thanks for the link. That looks like a really good deal.


----------



## pablito2510

Brisket from yesterday. Marinated Saturday and put it on the smoker at 5AM, pulled at 4pm when it hit 187° and wrapped it to rest for an hour.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## nrlombar

Anyone smoking anything good for easter? Got the families coming over and looking for ideas.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## MossyMO64

nrlombar said:


> Anyone smoking anything good for easter? Got the families coming over and looking for ideas.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


Here is a good Easter idea - Scored the ham and set it in a pan with an elevated rack and on to the Big Green Egg it went. Added hickory and apple for smoke to the lump charcoal. 


-----

Once on the Egg about 3 hours or so got the glaze ready. Mixed some of the Peachbanero spread, some apple cider vinegar and some spicy brown mustard into bowl and heated it up to thin it down a little and get it to mixed well. 


-----

After the glaze.


-----

Resting.


-----

Plated up with a side of veggies and a twice baked potato. Drizzled a little bit of the glaze over the ham before serving too. Amazing flavor. and the pepper spread was a huge hit!


-----

Close up...


-----

Can't have a delicious ham supper without having a ham 'n cheese omelet the next day!


----------



## ruffme

oh man.....I might give that a try for easter!!!


----------



## dajogejr

Bro...that ham looks amazing.
wow


----------



## 12-Ringer

Saw the Ham post and thought I'd share....

Took the Malaboza Ham Spice mixed with Apple Juice for the brine injected into 6lb pork roast, coated the roast with Apple Butter - smoked with applewood and apple juice in the pan until IT hit 140 wrapped in double foil and pack in a cooler with some towels....some GOOD STUFF....this was long before I was snapping pics along the way...but the sale got me thinking of pulling it off again...of course if I go that route there will be plenty of pics to share....

https://www.psseasoning.com/collect...Easter+Brunch+Quiche+3/10/16&utm_medium=email

Joe


----------



## nicko

nrlombar said:


> Anyone smoking anything good for easter? Got the families coming over and looking for ideas.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


I used this rub recipe for a ham on Christmas and it was outstanding.

http://www.texansmokingbbq.com/2012/01/30/the-double-smoked-ham-on-the-big-green-egg/


----------



## pablito2510

So thinking about picking up an electric smoker to keep my side box smoker company. I have been looking at the Bradley Original and the Redhead Sportsman elite. Anyone have recommendations or experiences? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

Masterbuilt 40 with the Maze smoker and the mailbox mod.


----------



## Outback Man

Brisket question...I've done several and although good and everyone loves them I always feel my flat could be a little more moist. I've done wrapped and unwrapped or injected and uninjected without much difference. I pull at 193-195 degrees, but as of late have been seeing a lot more people talking about pulling at 180-185. So, what's your magic brisket number and does it differ from the flat to the point?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

A lot has to do with the quality of the cut of meat. The more internal fat that is in the meat, actually the longer you want it to stay on the heat. If I have a less than ideal cut with a lot of marbled fat I don't pull my flat until it hits 200. That low and slow process is what helps that fat render down creating the most meat. 

It is almost against everything we learn about cooking on a grill or in an oven but that is one of the major differences between smoking meat and grilling meat.

A lot of what I read on this thread and even on other forums like askthemeatman and smokingmeat, I feel as though people are smoking there briskets too quickly. Of course who am I to challenge some of those guys right? Of course, there is always the option of pulling it off closer to 130-140 degree range which would have them mostly in that medium rare range.

I like my briskets smoked at 225 until it hits 190-200 depending on the quality of the cut. Once pulled it gets wrapped with a stick of butter on top and a cup of the renderings captured from the smoking process. Put on a cooler and packed with towels for an hour (ideal). When the flat get wrapped, I take the point slice into nice burnt end sized chunks. They go directly in the pan with the remaining renderings from the smoke, along with a mixture that consists of 1/4 cup Worchesire, 1/4 cup of Teriyaki, 1/4 cup of water, 3tblspoons of balsamic vinegar, and 2tblspns of your choice of dry seasoning I like McCormicks Grill Mates Cowboy rub. Mix these ingredients together with a wisk. Pour over top ends which are already resting in the renderings from the smoke. Back in the 175-190 degree smoke, uncovered, for 1.5 hours.

Hope this helps.

Joe


----------



## Outback Man

I smoke most everything at 225, although admittingly I've been choosing briskets based on price not quality. Lately it's been the Walmart Excel brand select cut for $2.99/lb., although my first brisket was a prime cut and I thought it had similar results. I usually make an au jus using au jus powder mix from the grocery store, beef past, worchestershire, and water. If I wrap the brisket I'll do it in a metal tin w/the au jus in the bottom of it. Regardless if I wrap it or not I'll rest the brisket in a metal tin w/the au jus in it covered in tin foil, and wrapped in towels and blankets. Burnt ends go back on in a tin w/the same au jus, re-sprinkled w/rub, and then usually kept on for 30-45 at same 225 and then another 30-45 at a little higher temp like 275. Definitely a couple of things in your info I'll give a whirl to. Thanks.


----------



## MossyMO64

Here is my packer brisket method. Everyone has their own method, I don't claim this to be the best method or only way to do it!

- Trim fat cap to a 1/4" or a little less.

- Always slice the brisket flat across the grain of the meat; with that said, before you rub the brisket down with seasoning mark the direction of the grain. A few methods we have found for doing this is to take pictures to refer back to, or mark the grains direction with toothpicks or by making light slices in the surface of the meat.

- Season with rub of choice, if you have planned ahead my preference is seasoning the day before, wrap in Saran Wrap and refrigerating overnight.

- If smoke ring is important for your brisket cook, cherry wood seems to be one of the better choices for giving the most prominent smoke ring. Also, I feel taking a cold brisket straight from the fridge to a pre-warmed smoker to desired temp improves smoke ring over letting the meat set and rest on the counter prior to putting it in the smoker.

- Have cook chamber temp 235º to 250º and put brisket directly on cooking grate, cooking indirect fat side up (fat side up or down is controversial...).

- Monitor internal meat temp after a few hours and when it reaches 160º to 170º I separate the flat from the point. Double foil wrap the flat with a little liquid of choice and place back in the cook chamber. For the point I will cut up the point into thumb sized chunks for burnt ends placing these in a disposable aluminum pan, add more seasoning of choice and cover with foil. About a 1/2 hour before serving time I will add a BBQ sauce of choice, a little brown sugar to taste and maybe a little more seasoning. This is all personal preference in amounts and what your taste buds are telling you by sneaking a sample or two while mixing!

- When the flat is about reaching 190º I start checking internal meat temp in different locations, when the probe is starting to feel like it is sliding into "butter" in all areas of the brisket flat I will pull it from the smoker. This generally happens around 200º, could be higher or lower... I use to go just by temp and found the "probe slide feel" to be more accurate for us.

- At this point I will wrap the double foil wrapped brisket flat in towel and place in a cooler for at least an hour to rest. Can easily rest as long as 4 hours and it will still be steaming hot.

- Time to slice the brisket flat and serve!


----------



## Outback Man

MossyMO64 said:


> - Monitor internal meat temp after a few hours and when it reaches 160º to 170º I separate the flat from the point. Double foil wrap the flat with a little liquid of choice and place back in the cook chamber. For the point I will cut up the point into thumb sized chunks for burnt ends placing these in a disposable aluminum pan, add more seasoning of choice and cover with foil. About a 1/2 hour before serving time I will add a BBQ sauce of choice, a little brown sugar to taste and maybe a little more seasoning. This is all personal preference in amounts and what your taste buds are telling you by sneaking a sample or two while mixing!


Interesting...I may have to try that early separation method at some point.


----------



## joesandi

Not totally smoking, but close.


----------



## nrlombar

First attempt at ribs, trying the 3-2-1 method.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Those ribs look good.


Joe


----------



## ohio.bow.addict

Three step chicken legs. Put on a rub last night and smoked 3 1/2 hours. Put on bbq sauce and finished over high heat on the grill. Turned out great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Drumsticks look good....

A little spring savings for those looking to add to your collection....

Offer is valid through Monday, March 14, 2016 at 11:59 pm EST. Enjoy 10, 15 or 20% Off - Use promo code 10STOCK16 in cart for 10% off your purchase over $75. Use promo code 15STOCK16 in cart for 15% off your purchase over $150. Use promo code 20STOCK16 in cart for 20% off your purchase over $225. Oversize and/or additional shipping fees do apply. This offer is valid through LEMProducts.com only. LEM Gift Certificates, Refurbished Products and Parts not included. Offer not valid through any other retailer. Promo code may only be used once per customer. Offer is NOT valid on prior purchases. Other conditions may apply.

Joe


----------



## joesandi

Mailbox mod, seen it on here. Is there a how to within the 118 pages? If so does anyone know which post # it is. thanks


----------



## 12-Ringer

joesandi said:


> Mailbox mod, seen it on here. Is there a how to within the 118 pages? If so does anyone know which post # it is. thanks


This should help....not sure if you have to join smokingmeat to see the pics, but membership is free....

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/1...use-with-amnps
http://www.amazenproducts.com/product_p/amnps5x8.htm

Hope this helps.

Joe


----------



## joesandi

12-Ringer said:


> This should help....not sure if you have to join smokingmeat to see the pics, but membership is free....
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/1...use-with-amnps
> http://www.amazenproducts.com/product_p/amnps5x8.htm
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe,
One last question before I start buying and building, how are the pellets lit? Hard for me to tell looking at the pictures.

Again thanks,


----------



## 12-Ringer

joesandi said:


> Thanks Joe,
> One last question before I start buying and building, how are the pellets lit? Hard for me to tell looking at the pictures.
> 
> Again thanks,



I use a small propane torch - you won't get it done with a match or one of those pen lighter things....

Joe


----------



## JHENS87

Got out a whole pork belly for some bacon. Might make a little cold smoke setup for it. never done it before. Bradley makes a cold smoke box, but it looks like a mailbox would work just fine


----------



## pbuck

12-Ringer said:


> I use a small propane torch - you won't get it done with a match or one of those pen lighter things....
> 
> Joe


I use one of those little butane torches to get it burning then blow on the coals with a heat gun until the coals are bright orange and it sounds like a blow torch. It won't go out if you do it that way.


----------



## MossyMO64

Did an experiment on some summer sausage and was very pleased with the results. Used 2 pounds of ground venison, 1 pound of ground pork and then added garlic summer sausage seasoning and cure #1 weighed out for 3 pounds of meat, gave it all a good mix and let it set overnight in the fridge. The next day stuffed the meat mix into 2 fibrous casings and into the smoker at 110° for an hour with no smoke, then bumped the heat to 130° and started applying smoke. Smoked with a combination of hickory and apple pellets in the Maze smoker for 3 hours.


-----

Then placed the summer sausage separately into vacuum sealed bags and into a sous vide set at 155° for 3 hours.


-----


-----

After the sous vide the summer sausage was placed in a cold water bath and then refrigerated overnight. 



The summer sausage turned out excellent, the texture and flavor were perfect!


-----


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks good, that's for sure....

Joe


----------



## DV1

joesandi said:


> Mailbox mod, seen it on here. Is there a how to within the 118 pages? If so does anyone know which post # it is. thanks


Here's is mine, sitting on an old fridge. Lots of good ideas in this link on how to do it.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...w-pictures-for-attaching-elbow-to-mailbox/120


----------



## Outback Man

Finishing cheese now and doing Bologna and pork loin tomorrow. Was wanting to do tri tips but butcher was sold out so out a couple in order for next week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MossyMO64

Had a large 10 1/2 pound rib roast that had to be cut into two pieces to fit into a Foodsaver bags for the Sous Vide machine. Placed the rib roasts into the SV for 7 1/2 hours at 130º. Had the large BGE running 350º and set up to cook indirect with a small Vortex for our lobster tails that were seasoned with Seafood Splash, midway through the cook put a spoonful of melted butter over each lobster tail. 


-----

On the XL BGE we had the large Vortex with brussels sprouts cooking indirect in a cast iron pan with some roasted garlic and butter. Took the sous vide rib roasts, seasoned them with Tatonka Dust and placed directly over the Vortex to get a good sear on all sides. 


-----

Delicious meal with family doesn’t get any better... and no one walked away hungry!


-----


----------



## bambikiller

MossyMO64 said:


> Had a large 10 1/2 pound rib roast that had to be cut into two pieces to fit into a Foodsaver bags for the Sous Vide machine. Placed the rib roasts into the SV for 7 1/2 hours at 130º. Had the large BGE running 350º and set up to cook indirect with a small Vortex for our lobster tails that were seasoned with Seafood Splash, midway through the cook put a spoonful of melted butter over each lobster tail.
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> On the XL BGE we had the large Vortex with brussels sprouts cooking indirect in a cast iron pan with some roasted garlic and butter. Took the sous vide rib roasts, seasoned them with Tatonka Dust and placed directly over the Vortex to get a good sear on all sides.
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> Delicious meal with family doesn’t get any better... and no one walked away hungry!
> 
> 
> -----


Holy crap that is amazing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bambikiller

Little spread tonight . 6 lbs venison jerky . Pork tenderloin stuffed with cream cheese wrapped in bacon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looking good guys....those lobster tails look great...sure beats the Red Lobster version I settled for this weekend 

Joe


----------



## pablito2510

Did some back ribs and chicken yesterday. Injected chicken with a little marinade I whipped up, and the ribs got slathered with mustard and a dry rub. Did the 2-2-1, for the 2 hours wrapped I brushed it thick with a mixture of yellow label syrup and butter.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

looking good in AZ....

Joe


----------



## dkecoleman

Man, this thread will sure make a man hungry. With all you guys smoking all the good food, does anyone make and bottle their own sauce. I have been working on mine for about 10 years and have been toying with the idea of trying to sell some. Just curious if anyone has any experience


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

dkecoleman said:


> Man, this thread will sure make a man hungry. With all you guys smoking all the good food, does anyone make and bottle their own sauce. I have been working on mine for about 10 years and have been toying with the idea of trying to sell some. Just curious if anyone has any experience
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Very difficult to do outside small local craft shows and BBQ gatherings....we sell some of mine every year out our annual community yard sale at the beach, never have a bottle left at the end of the day. Trying to mass produce costs money in a lot of areas that have nothing to do with the sauce as much as it does about meeting regulatory guidelines. You might get around it, if you have a local organic/whole foods type of place.

Good luck....

We could swap bottles if you like...always interested in trying new stuff...hit me with a PM, if you are interested.

Joe


----------



## DV1

12-Ringer said:


> ...we sell some of mine every year out our annual community yard sale at the beach, never have a bottle left at the end of the day.
> 
> Joe


I'm not far from the Shore. PM me when you are going down and will have some for sale. I like to experiment with sauces and rubs.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Hey guys, need some opinions. It's time to retire my old offset smoker. I am looking at pellet grills. Green Mountain Daniel Boone. Louisiana grills 700 series. Or if I find more budget, maybe a Yoder 640. Anyone have any experience with these? Or is there one I am missing? I am not interested in Traeger.

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Hey guys, need some opinions. It's time to retire my old offset smoker. I am looking at pellet grills. Green Mountain Daniel Boone. Louisiana grills 700 series. Or if I find more budget, maybe a Yoder 640. Anyone have any experience with these? Or is there one I am missing? I am not interested in Traeger.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


I know you said no Traegers but seriously, this has nodeer written all over it.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

I would have to paint a picture of you on it

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

Lol!


----------



## crimps

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Hey guys, need some opinions. It's time to retire my old offset smoker. I am looking at pellet grills. Green Mountain Daniel Boone. Louisiana grills 700 series. Or if I find more budget, maybe a Yoder 640. Anyone have any experience with these? Or is there one I am missing? I am not interested in Traeger.


I REALLY want a Yoder. I'm seriously considering getting one in the next year or so. As far as I can tell, they are a cut above the rest in regard to build quality.


----------



## MossyMO64

dkecoleman said:


> Man, this thread will sure make a man hungry. With all you guys smoking all the good food, does anyone make and bottle their own sauce. I have been working on mine for about 10 years and have been toying with the idea of trying to sell some. Just curious if anyone has any experience
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not a sauce but same topic of having a product, finding a co-packer and packaging... my wife and I came up with our own seasoning called Tatonka Dust over 4 1/2 years ago, it was finally packaged so it could be available to the public just over 3 years ago. Then a few years later we had our second seasoning called Buffalo Wing packaged and is also available as of late last summer.


----------



## MossyMO64

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Hey guys, need some opinions. It's time to retire my old offset smoker. I am looking at pellet grills. Green Mountain Daniel Boone. Louisiana grills 700 series. Or if I find more budget, maybe a Yoder 640. Anyone have any experience with these? Or is there one I am missing? I am not interested in Traeger.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


I am not saying it is the best but my wife and I have had a Yoder YS640 for over 4 years and have been very happy with it.
Compare the following with other pellet grills you are considering...
- Cook chamber is 10 gauge steel, weighs over 300 pounds and is built like a tank!
- Can adjust temp from 150º to 600º plus.
- With 2nd shelf there is 1070 square inches of grate space.
- Warranty is 3 years control systems and 10 years on the grill body.
- Made in the U.S.A.


----------



## dkecoleman

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Hey guys, need some opinions. It's time to retire my old offset smoker. I am looking at pellet grills. Green Mountain Daniel Boone. Louisiana grills 700 series. Or if I find more budget, maybe a Yoder 640. Anyone have any experience with these? Or is there one I am missing? I am not interested in Traeger.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


I have a Green Mountain Daniel Boone and it has been great. I think I'm going on my 6th year with it. Year before last the control panel stopped working, I called Green Mountain to ask about ordering one since my warranty had long since expired. He just sent me one, no charge. I got it in just a couple of days. I was shocked considering that part is about $170. The customer service is second to none. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Anybody have anything special going on for Easter Sunday?


----------



## frankiecruzer

nicko said:


> Anybody have anything special going on for Easter Sunday?


Going to smoke a ham. 



2015 Matthews Z2 
Addicted to hunting
USMC Semper Fi


----------



## nrlombar

nicko said:


> Anybody have anything special going on for Easter Sunday?


Planning on smoking a ham too. Saw some people smoke a spiral cut ham but I'm still not sure what my plan is yet. That seems like it may dry it out. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

We were planning to have some folks over on Monday, but now it looks like thunder storms?

I have some Buffalo Chicken Brats and the last two venison tenderloins to work with...been getting some requests for my apple butter pork loin as well....I guess we'll have to see...

Joe


----------



## crimps

dkecoleman said:


> I have a Green Mountain Daniel Boone and it has been great. I think I'm going on my 6th year with it. Year before last the control panel stopped working, I called Green Mountain to ask about ordering one since my warranty had long since expired. He just sent me one, no charge. I got it in just a couple of days. I was shocked considering that part is about $170. The customer service is second to none.


That's good info. Every time I go to the Yoder smoker website, they raise the prices, I think. The YS640 is now $1500 without accessories. Wowsers.


----------



## chaded

Just put two bacon wrapped pork tenderloins in the smoker. Not sure how this is going to go yet but we will see.


----------



## doughboysigep

Would the folks on this thread be interested in having a dedicated sub-forum on "wild game cooking/smoking"? Thought it might be easier to chat about/find posts related to the topic. I posed the question in the general forum and got bashed a bit for suggesting it. Just curious.


----------



## 12-Ringer

doughboysigep said:


> Would the folks on this thread be interested in having a dedicated sub-forum on "wild game cooking/smoking"? Thought it might be easier to chat about/find posts related to the topic. I posed the question in the general forum and got bashed a bit for suggesting it. Just curious.


Already exists...gets no traffic...
I think there is one post there....I can't share the link via taptalk, but it's under the subforums...

Joe


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Need some opinions and advice from the pros here. I am trying to decide between a green egg and a pellet grill. Have used both and the biggest advantage of the egg is going to high temp to sear steaks. The pellet grill brings the ease of use with just being able to turn it on with a switch. 
I did read the specs on the Yoder and it says it will go up to 600 degrees. Is this good enough for steaks? 
So if you had to pick one of the two to do everything. Which one is your choice?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

I am doing my last smoke on my old offset smoker. I ordered a Rec-Tec pellet grill today. Now, I have to wait a week for it to get here. 

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Fulldraw_76 said:


> Need some opinions and advice from the pros here. I am trying to decide between a green egg and a pellet grill. Have used both and the biggest advantage of the egg is going to high temp to sear steaks. The pellet grill brings the ease of use with just being able to turn it on with a switch.
> I did read the specs on the Yoder and it says it will go up to 600 degrees. Is this good enough for steaks?
> So if you had to pick one of the two to do everything. Which one is your choice?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I researched this all week. I was trying to decide between the GMG, Louisiana grills 1100, Yoder 680. I ended up finding the rec-tec rt680, called them and ordered today. They have a 6 year warranty and a 40# pellet hopper. Good luck in your search. Read lots of reviews




Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

The Rec Tec 680 is awesome...matter of fact it'll be getting a couple of tri tips put on it tomorrow afternoon. Can definitely get hot enough to sear. Think max temp setting is like 500 but pretty sure it'll hit 525-550. I got the GrillGrates for it to and those things are awesome for searing. The computer and temp control is second to none on them.


----------



## Outback Man

Well I did tri tips for the first time and the were awesome. I got two of them and only planned on doing one but one was huge and one was considerably smaller so I just did both. I didn't realize the fat cap was going to be such a hard type of fat so I went ahead and removed it on both of them. 

I smoked them at 200* for around 2 hours before I pulled them (around the 120-125 mark), cranked the smoker to 500*, put the grillgrates in, and then reverse seared them. 

I was just under where I wanted t be on the small one and just over in the big one but both were delicious. Took about 3 hours total. With how much shorter this took, and how much better it turned out, tri tips may have just bumped brisket down one spot. 

The mushrooms and onions were a failed experiment. For some reason the flavor of the smoke on the mushrooms just wasn't right. Oh well you win some and you lose some. 



























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

One more pic...[emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Outback Man said:


> One more pic...[emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that right there my friend is awesome.

Joe


----------



## nicko

Got a double smoked ham going on the BGE. Pics to come.


----------



## chaded

Just picked up a new york strip loin that weighs over 18 pounds. I cut two pieces that are 6 pounds each and cut the rest into steaks. I smoked one before and it was awesome. They were going for $4 a pound.


----------



## 12-Ringer

chaded said:


> Just picked up a new york strip loin that weighs over 18 pounds. I cut two pieces that are 6 pounds each and cut the rest into steaks. I smoked one before and it was awesome. They were going for $4 a pound.


Wow....now that is hunk of meat....

Joe


----------



## Rathbuck

Dang, Outback Man...that looks great!!!!

And a guy from Columbus with a Michigan cup...even better!!!! LOL


----------



## BiggA

Outback Man said:


> Well I did tri tips for the first time and the were awesome. I got two of them and only planned on doing one but one was huge and one was considerably smaller so I just did both. I didn't realize the fat cap was going to be such a hard type of fat so I went ahead and removed it on both of them.
> 
> I smoked them at 200* for around 2 hours before I pulled them (around the 120-125 mark), cranked the smoker to 500*, put the grillgrates in, and then reverse seared them.
> 
> I was just under where I wanted t be on the small one and just over in the big one but both were delicious. Took about 3 hours total. With how much shorter this took, and how much better it turned out, tri tips may have just bumped brisket down one spot.
> 
> The mushrooms and onions were a failed experiment. For some reason the flavor of the smoke on the mushrooms just wasn't right. Oh well you win some and you lose some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Maybe a dumb question... fairly new to smoking... What are the toothpicks for?


----------



## Outback Man

BiggA said:


> Maybe a dumb question... fairly new to smoking... What are the toothpicks for?


Tri tips can have multiple muscle grain directions and there's usually a vein of fat that separates them. I used the toothpicks to show me what direction the grain was going in that section so I could cut against it when they were done. Once done I cut the pieces in half at the grain separation line and then cut each section against the grain. Was just trying to be safe in case it was too hard to tell with the bark after being seared. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JHENS87

if only the msrp wasnt $800
http://www.north-america.bradleysmoker.com/product/bradley-smart-smoker-ismoke/


----------



## Outback Man

Stopped in at the butcher today and got something new to try. Any suggestions?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Outback, I would refer to "The Sleestack Cookbook" for guidance on that one. Chaka swears by it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Outback Man said:


> Stopped in at the butcher today and got something new to try. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


          

Heard they taste like chicken 

Joe


----------



## Maxemus

Outback Man said:


> Stopped in at the butcher today and got something new to try. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's funny.


----------



## Outback Man

Bacon wrapped stuffed chicken breasts on the smoker. Jalapeño, onion & chive cream cheese, and habanero jack cheese in some and shredded cheddar and bacon flavored cream cheese in the others. Not too shabby. 



































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Outback, those sound and look outstanding!


----------



## Outback Man

nicko said:


> Outback, those sound and look outstanding!


The were pretty tasty. I bribed the breasts overnight in apple juice, kosher salt, raw sugar, and pepper so they were pretty tender on top of all the other goodness. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MossyMO64

Pork chops were brined, seasoned and sauced. Mushrooms were stuffed with a cream cheese/cheese ball mixture. Asparagus was seasoned and wrapped in bacon. All cooked indirectly around the Vortex.


-----

Getting some smoke from a chunk of apple wood. The bacon wrapped asparagus was moved over the coals towards the end to crisp up the bacon a bit.


-----

Good eating!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks delicious...

Joe


----------



## adr1601

Time to wrap.


----------



## nicko

Got a batch of venison chili topped with blue cheese smoking away on the egg.


----------



## nicko

Well this didn't turn out so well on a couple counts. First, I left it on too long and it got dry and pasty. Second, I used "no salt added" tomato sauce in error and it came out with a heavy tomato flavor. This batch was a waste.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Well this didn't turn out so well on a couple counts. First, I left it on too long and it got dry and pasty. Second, I used "no salt added" tomato sauce in error and it came out with a heavy tomato flavor. This batch was a waste.


Live and learn....there is always tomorrow.

Joe


----------



## Outback Man

My PSA for the day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobucks

Did a simple pork loin last Friday. Tried it in a foil pan with chicken broth this time, turned out great.





BTW, that's not pork blood, we don't eat pork medium rare. :tongue: It's rub colored juice after cutting into it. I smoked it at 250 degrees, until the thermometer read 142.


----------



## WildBill37

Gonna try to smoke some pheasant breast thus week any good recipe's .


----------



## 12-Ringer

WildBill37 said:


> Gonna try to smoke some pheasant breast thus week any good recipe's .


Real simple brine - enough apple juice to cover the birds, 1/2 cup of Kosher salt, 1 tblspoon of your favorite BBQ sauce. mix well with a wis (salt should be sissolved) - sometims I heat the juice to help the salt dissolve, but DON'T put the birds in a warm brine (room temp at best). In the fridge overnight, rinse the well with room temp tap the next day. If the birds don't have any skin I do like to wrap in bacon. Once wrapped in bacon coat with a light coating of Apple Butter (if you prefer spicey - you can coat with your choice of sauces - I prefer spicey underneath, and sweet on top of the bacon), smoke at 220 degrees with Applewood until IT hits 155, remove and throw on a hot grill, oven or pan to crisp bacon....if you choose NOT to crisp the bacon smoke unitl IT hits 165 - finish temp should be 165.

Hope this helps....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Outback Man said:


> My PSA for the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice....

Joe


----------



## WildBill37

Thanks will try


----------



## RmillsJr

you all are making this guy very hungry!


----------



## Outback Man

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

Should be good...43 lbs...gonna smoke it whole. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Sounds like a fun project Outback....

Keep us posted.

Joe


----------



## WildBill37

That's a good eater


----------



## doughboysigep

Outback

That looks absolutely freakin' phenomenal! I bow down, I am not worthy.

How long did you smoke them?


----------



## Outback Man

doughboysigep said:


> Outback
> 
> That looks absolutely freakin' phenomenal! I bow down, I am not worthy.
> 
> How long did you smoke them?


No idea yet. Just shot it last night and prolly smoke it next weekend when I'm back home. Looking forward to giving it a whirl. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrlombar

Smoking my first brisket flat starting tonight. Its a 4 lb flat, that I got rubbed down with my favorite local BBQ places rub. Plan is to smoke it to about 150 where I'm going to wrap it till it hits about 195 then let it rest in a cooler. 

How long do you think this will take? Looking for an idea of when to start it. 

Also does anyone recommend spritzing it with apple juice or anything? What about injecting it prior to starting smoking it?

Thanks everyone, this has been a great resource for me since I started smoking a few months ago.

-Nick


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

I don't inject mine. 4 lbs is really small so you need to be careful not to overlook it and dry it out. I'd start low at 200 and then at 140 pull it, put some sauce on it, and wrap it until 200. I use a bunch of different things on mine. Sometimes I use moppin sauce with sown brown sugar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doughboysigep

Outback Man said:


> No idea yet. Just shot it last night and prolly smoke it next weekend when I'm back home. Looking forward to giving it a whirl.
> 
> 
> I was referencing the japaleno chicken breasts


----------



## 12-Ringer

Thought I'd put together a quick family favorite.....green bell pepper stuffed with seasoned cream cheese and tomatoe, wrapped in chicken and bacon.


















































Into a warm smoke (140 degree apple) for about 45 mins, then on the grill to crisp the bacon and cook the chicken.

Joe


----------



## Outback Man

doughboysigep said:


> Outback Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was referencing the japaleno chicken breasts
> 
> 
> 
> My bad...I think I smoked them at 225 for around two hours. Then I turned heat up to 325 and had my grill grates flat side up and finished the bacon up on those for a couple of minutes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## pbuck

Have the Vortex fired up in the BGE. 









Wings on with a chunk of Apple wood for smoke. 









Holding at 400 with a nice wisp of thin blue smoke.


----------



## pbuck

Dang these are good!!


----------



## MossyMO64

Excellent looking wing pbuck, nice work!


----------



## pbuck

MossyMO64 said:


> Excellent looking wing pbuck, nice work!


Thanks, Marty. Finally had time to get em on. Work and the weather conspired against me. 

Wife gave them 4+ stars.  

Your wing spice is great!


----------



## pbuck

The Vortex works great too. I can see I'll use it often. Thanks for the help!


----------



## JHENS87

Ok guys, need some help. Have 10lb of chicken leg quarters(they were 39c a pound) and some chicken breasts. Wanting to try to smoke them. Never had the best success with chicken, as I normally forget and it dries out. 

Any recipes and tips?


----------



## Outback Man

For a guy who loves chicken wings I can't believe I waited so long to do them on the smoker. Ran to the store around 8pm and realized in the busyness of the day (daughters 5th birthday and party) I hadn't eaten dinner. I checked out the meat section and found a pack of wings on sale for $10. They were "BBQ ready" with some rub on them but it wasn't a great job. I had some BW3s Desert Heat dry rub and covered them with it. Threw them on the smoker at 225 for an hour and then 425 for 20 minutes. Luckily I had a handle of Crown Royal Reserve and a six pack of Coke to keep me occupied while they cooked. 

They got well over the needed internal temp but we're still very juicy and the skin was great. I didn't intend to eat 40 wings tonight...honest. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

JHENS87 said:


> Ok guys, need some help. Have 10lb of chicken leg quarters(they were 39c a pound) and some chicken breasts. Wanting to try to smoke them. Never had the best success with chicken, as I normally forget and it dries out.
> 
> Any recipes and tips?


The best thing you can do to make sure you don't dry them out is to use a remote temperature probe that allows you to monitor the internal temperature as it cooks. If you don't have a remote temperature probe, a regular stick temperature probe will work fine for taking occasional temperature readings. The IT you want to hit witch chicken breasts is 165 and with legs 180. Once they hit those temps, pull them off the smoker. They should be perfect at that point and plenty juicy.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> The best thing you can do to make sure you don't dry them out is to use a remote temperature probe that allows you to monitor the internal temperature as it cooks. If you don't have a remote temperature probe, a regular stick temperature probe will work fine for taking occasional temperature readings. The IT you want to hit witch chicken breasts is 165 and with legs 180. Once they hit those temps, pull them off the smoker. They should be perfect at that point and plenty juicy.



I agree, another tip...put them in the smoke cold (right out of the fridge) for about 60-90 minutes and then yank them off and into temps (grill, oven, pan, or your smoker if it gets that hot) of 400-430 degrees until IT hits 180 (legs) - it is really hard to give exacts as there are so many factors that influence, but my experiences have been it is less than 20-minutes. If the skin crisps right, you can get them hotter than the 180 without sacrificing moisture. Something else to try that I am sure you'll thank me for....in the smoke for 90-minutes then into a fryer. Lip Smacking wings that will rival any you've tasted.

Joe


----------



## pbuck

The wings I did took about 40 mins at 375-400. The IT on the drummies was 190ish when I pulled them. They were moist and tender and the skin was crisp. I don't know how they could get much better with so little effort. All I did was turn them after 30 mins.


----------



## COArrow

Have a question for the experts, will smoking salmon and trout hurt my smoker for other meats? Should I get a separate one for fish? Thanks


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

COArrow said:


> Have a question for the experts, will smoking salmon and trout hurt my smoker for other meats? Should I get a separate one for fish? Thanks


No it will be fine.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

18 lb. brisket on...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COArrow

KS Bow Hunter said:


> No it will be fine.


Thanks


----------



## Outback Man

COArrow said:


> Have a question for the experts, will smoking salmon and trout hurt my smoker for other meats? Should I get a separate one for fish? Thanks


I wash my wife's underwear w/the rest of the laundry...


----------



## ruffme

Outback Man said:


> I wash my wife's underwear w/the rest of the laundry...


That is the correct answer!


----------



## d_rek

COArrow said:


> Have a question for the experts, will smoking salmon and trout hurt my smoker for other meats? Should I get a separate one for fish? Thanks


Absolutely not. No need for dedicated smokers for different meats. Smoke is smoke the smoker not take on the flavor of whatever meat you put into it.


----------



## COArrow

d_rek said:


> Absolutely not. No need for dedicated smokers for different meats. Smoke is smoke the smoker not take on the flavor of whatever meat you put into it.


Thanks, appreciate it. Was researching a new smoker and can across this. Appreciate the insight.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

You do the laundry??? :mg::mg::mg:



Outback Man said:


> I wash my wife's underwear w/the rest of the laundry...


----------



## Outback Man

KS Bow Hunter said:


> You do the laundry??? :mg::mg::mg:


When I run out of clean tighty whites...yes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

Did some new stuff this weekend. A while back a buddy wanted help cleaning out his freezer. He'd gotten a carcass cow with his dad and, well, as a bachelor typically only ever cooked steaks and burgers on the grill, so he had a ton of roasts. I was hoping for maybe a rib roast or a brisket, but walked away happy with 8 chuck roasts and 4 arm roasts. 

I smoked four of the chuck roasts and one of the arm roast yesterday. Two of the chuck roasts I cubed for "poor man's burnt ends" and two of them I shredded for sammiches. I just sliced the arm roast. Everything turned out great and will be doing them again. 




















































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Had some family over for drinks/supper Saturday night. Put a 6lb loin in @ 11:30am. First time smoking something this "big" in my charcoal grill. I was amazed at how well you can regulate temperature with vents and adding a few hunks of charcoal every hour. Maintained a 200-220 temp the whole 5.5 hours. Pulled it out a 5:00pm, threw a honey/bbq/hot mustard glaze on it, but it back in for a half hour and it was perfect. IT was 155, juicy, and tasted great! 

Everyone had nothing but good things to say about it. I just need a more efficient was of getting more smoke. I'm thinking about purchasing the AMAZIN' tube. Anyone know if you have to use the pellets, or can you pack the tube full of chips?


----------



## Outback Man

Just a couple more...



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Details in a bit...IT'S DINNER TIME...


----------



## 12-Ringer

3lb pork loin...trimmed and brined overnight in 1/4 cup Kosher Salt and pineapple juice. Out of the brine, rinse dry, and rubbed with a sauce/paste made from Apple cider vinegar and Owens Honey BBQ Snack Stick blend (stuff is amazing on EVERYTHING). The ratio of vinegar and mix was just enough to to be slightly less than toothpaste.

Potatoes very simple...5lbs. diced, tossed with vegetable oil and two packs of Lipton Onion Soup mix. Bed of potatoes with loin resting on top. 

225 smoke with apple for 60 minutes...finished at 425 until loin hit 155...

A few potatoes left over, that's it.

Joe


----------



## MossyMO64

Rubbed a packer brisket down with a 50/50 mix of turbinado sugar and Tatonka Dust seasoning then smoked in cherry with the Yoder running 235º. Did this packer brisket a little different than norm... Instead of separating the flat and point at 160º (still wrapped in foil at 160º though) left them connected the duration of the cook and separated when the flat was done (much easier at this temp!); then coolered the flat to rest and chopped the point for burnt ends.


-----

Burnt ends with more 50/50 mix of turbinado sugar and Tatonka Dust seasoning added.


-----

Tender, moist, nice bark and excellent flavor!


-----


----------



## chaded

That looks killer.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks great!!!

Joe


----------



## pbuck

Brisket looks dang good, Marty. I'm going to have to try another one soon.


----------



## Outback Man

2400 lbs of pellets. I'm wore out. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

Trying something different. Marinated some Elk steaks and gonna cold smoke them for an hour before grilling.
View attachment 4178106


----------



## Captain Cully

I can't even open this thread anymore....

I just ate and it makes me feel like I'm starving


----------



## MossyMO64

Last evening my wife and I cold smoked a couple of rib-eye steaks with oak.


-----

Gave them a quick sear while cooking some shrimp.


-----


-----

As the steaks were resting tossed on some garlic toast.


-----

Oak smoked Tatonka Dusted rib-eye, Buffalo Wing seasoned shrimp and garlic toast cooked to perfection courtesy of the Vortex... It was a fantastic meal!


-----


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Nice


----------



## nicko

Where can you buy the Vortex?


----------



## SilentElk

Amazing. Over 3000 replies and only about a year old. I am getting hungry just browsing a few pages of it. Going to revisit this when I getting close to finishing the outdoor kitchen and get some ideas for what to use as a grill. Maybe start that project in june


----------



## pbuck

nicko said:


> Where can you buy the Vortex?


From Owens BBQ. 

http://www.owensbbq.com/vortex.html

I'm really liking mine.


----------



## MossyMO64

pbuck said:


> From Owens BBQ.
> 
> http://www.owensbbq.com/vortex.html
> 
> I'm really liking mine.


Also if you happen to have a Facebook account there is a group called Vortex - Kettle and Kamado Grills with just shy of Vortex owners that post different ways they cook with their Vortex's! - www.facebook.com/groups/1039201796130256


----------



## joesandi

So, tonight I did a bacon weave with a venison back strap. Started it at 200 in the smoker anticipating it would take about 2 hours. At 45 min it was already at 120 It. That is when I wanted to take it off and put on a hot grill to crisp the bacon. Problems, I hadn't started the charcoal yet and my wife hadn't started the wild rice.So we went with instant rice. I put the weave in the oven to rest (no heat) and when the rice was ready I put the weave on high heat in a pan and that didn't work so I removed the loin, in order not to over cook it and fried the bacon. Well all and all, it was great. Wasn't happy with the presentation, but you don't eat that. Thanks to all on here for all the great recipes and help.


----------



## vonfoust

Finally pulled the trigger on a MES 30" over the weekend at Cabela's. After price matching, coupon, and my points I shelled out $20. Now I don't have to fire up the Big A** UDS everytime I want to do anything. That thing works well, but it's an all day adventure that I can't commit to very often with two teenagers. My wife is buying a pork butt today.:cheers:


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on a MES 30" over the weekend at Cabela's. After price matching, coupon, and my points I shelled out $20. Now I don't have to fire up the Big A** UDS everytime I want to do anything. That thing works well, but it's an all day adventure that I can't commit to very often with two teenagers. My wife is buying a pork butt today.:cheers:


You won't regret it...

Joe


----------



## Outback Man

Last weekend's feast...2"+ prime ribeye, 1"+ prime NY strip, some 1" center cut porkchops, and a pack of bacon & blue brats. Even though the chops were for the kids I had to steal some...they were better than everything else. 1-2 hours of smoke at 225 then finished up with some high temp searing. 











































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

The UDS works well, but it is all day. I get one or two days a year that I can use it. Then I feel obligated to stick as much meat as possible on it, so it really does make it into work. The kids are excited too. I may be able to get my daughter to eat some meat now!


----------



## chaded

I haven't smoked anything for awhile with some family things going on, but things are settling down some and I thought today would be a good day for a smoke. Here is a 6 pound New York Strip loin with Tatonka dust. It is being smoked with hickory.


----------



## 12-Ringer

looks good Chaded....

Joe


----------



## nrlombar

Headed salmon fishing on Lake Michigan tomorrow, anyone got any good smoker recipes?


----------



## Outback Man

Cherry Dr Pepper injected and spritzing with it too. About 55-60 lbs of butts. Cooking with cherry pellets (after the last of the peach/pecan in the bottom of the hopper burn.) Little excitement to start as my smoker's computer fuse blew (think igniter rod is going bad.) I tried to electrocute myself replacing it. Things seems good now though. It was like playing Tetris to get them all to fit. 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleBoo

I've had a rash of folks in the last year tell me I need to bottle and sell my sauce, but as mentioned before its hard to do on a large scale. I just usually end up making a bunch and giving most of it away to friends and family.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

UncleBoo said:


> I've had a rash of folks in the last year tell me I need to bottle and sell my sauce, but as mentioned before its hard to do on a large scale. I just usually end up making a bunch and giving most of it away to friends and family.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We're all friends here...


----------



## pbuck

NoDeerInIowa said:


> We're all friends here...


Yes we are, my friend.


----------



## MossyMO64

UncleBoo said:


> I've had a rash of folks in the last year tell me I need to bottle and sell my sauce, but as mentioned before its hard to do on a large scale. I just usually end up making a bunch and giving most of it away to friends and family.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Best thing to do is hook up with a co-packer, they will make and package your sauce lowering your current cost cause of their ability to purchase ingredients in bulk and have experience with different types of packaging and labeling.

Froopers Gourmet Central, Romney, WV, 304-822-6047, www.wvcopackn.com

SVB Copacking, Martinsburg, WV, 304-267-8500, www.svbfoods.com

Sunny Hollow Farms, Auburn, WV, 304-349-2589, www.sunnyhollowfarms.com


----------



## Outback Man

Well that took awhile. I was just gonna let everything go unwrapped but after 16 hours some of it was getting a little more bark then I wanted so wrapped for the last hour or two in a pan with a little cider. Everything turned out well and the people I gave a butt too loved it. Everything finished in 17-18 hours. I ran out of cherry Dr. Pepper for spritzing and used some apple cherry frozen concentrate at the end. I shred four of them and delivered three of them, so I was busy and didn't eat too much. Guess I'll hammer some leftovers soon. 


























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Vortex wings for tonight's Pens vs. caps game.


----------



## MossyMO64

First time trying out the Lodge, grilled some Tatonka Dusted rib-eyes.


-----

Not too bad for the first try... served with a hash brown casserole and crab stuffed mushrooms.


-----


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Tri tip marinating and absorbing rub. About to go on.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

And on...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Great looking food guys.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Man...this thread is the only thread on AT that gets better with each post

Joe


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Finished...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

Dang I need to do tri tip again. Nothing this weekend as I'm going turkey hunting, but the weekend after that I'm doing that whole hog from TX.


----------



## chaded

MossyMO64 said:


> First time trying out the Lodge, grilled some Tatonka Dusted rib-eyes.
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> Not too bad for the first try... served with a hash brown casserole and crab stuffed mushrooms.
> 
> 
> -----



What is that lodge thing? Looks interesting. Great looking ribeyes too!


----------



## vonfoust

Broke in the MES Friday. Pork butt, unfortunately found out the wife does not like smoke flavor. The kids and I plan on making up for her! My son just heaped pork on the plate and ate it. If I would have known years ago how simple the electric smoker can be I would have been contributing to this thread a lot more often:sad:


----------



## chaded

vonfoust said:


> Broke in the MES Friday. Pork butt, unfortunately found out the wife does not like smoke flavor. The kids and I plan on making up for her! My son just heaped pork on the plate and ate it. If I would have known years ago how simple the electric smoker can be I would have been contributing to this thread a lot more often:sad:
> 
> View attachment 4219554
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4219562





What internal temp did you take the meat to?


----------



## vonfoust

chaded said:


> What internal temp did you take the meat to?


165. Let it rest for 45 minutes.


----------



## chaded

vonfoust said:


> 165. Let it rest for 45 minutes.


Oh okay. I saw where you were slicing it instead of pulling and I thought it may have been around that temperature. I always take my pork butts to 195-200 and pull them but I do some beef cuts that low for slicing.


----------



## vonfoust

chaded said:


> Oh okay. I saw where you were slicing it instead of pulling and I thought it may have been around that temperature. I always take my pork butts to 195-200 and pull them but I do some beef cuts that low for slicing.


That slice was just to see if I had a smoke ring. Still wasn't believing how easy that was with electric:teeth: Was a little tough pulling. I'll try higher temp next time, thanks!


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> That slice was just to see if I had a smoke ring. Still wasn't believing how easy that was with electric:teeth: Was a little tough pulling. I'll try higher temp next time, thanks!


Get it up to 200, falls apart...

Joe


----------



## adr1601

vonfoust said:


> That slice was just to see if I had a smoke ring. Still wasn't believing how easy that was with electric:teeth: Was a little tough pulling. I'll try higher temp next time, thanks!


I've settled on 195.


----------



## chaded

vonfoust said:


> That slice was just to see if I had a smoke ring. Still wasn't believing how easy that was with electric:teeth: Was a little tough pulling. I'll try higher temp next time, thanks!


Your not going to get much if at all a smoke ring with the MES. The Internal temp you cooked yours to is not going to pull very good at all. Cooking it to a temp of between 190-200 will make that things just fall apart and be very tender. That heat combined with the time (low and slow) will break down everything in the meat, making it even better. I have a pork butt tutorial with pictures I have given to a few people on here that wanted it that is very easy to follow and makes killer pulled pork. If you want it just PM me your email address.


----------



## 12-Ringer

chaded said:


> Your not going to get much if at all a smoke ring with the MES. The Internal temp you cooked yours to is not going to pull very good at all. Cooking it to a temp of between 190-200 will make that things just fall apart and be very tender. That heat combined with the time (low and slow) will break down everything in the meat, making it even better. I have a pork butt tutorial with pictures I have given to a few people on here that wanted it that is very easy to follow and makes killer pulled pork. If you want it just PM me your email address.



If you want a better smoke ring with the MES, put the meat in cold, right out of the fridge, same for all smokers really, but it does help with the MES and you can indeed get a good ring even on a brisket, tri-tip, etc...never really concerned myself much with a smoke ring on a pull, for me a pull is more about the diversity between the tenderness, moisture, and the bark. 

Great thing about this thread is how there are so many different strokes for different folks...what appeals to some, may not to others.

Joe


----------



## chaded

Yeah I put mine from fridge into smoker but have never really gotten much of a smoke ring from my MES. I have had meat with a smoke ring and then my own, and I can't say that the smoke ring made the meat any better from my experience.


----------



## pbuck

http://amazingribs.com/tips_and_technique/mythbusting_the_smoke_ring.html


----------



## 12-Ringer

chaded said:


> Yeah I put mine from fridge into smoker but have never really gotten much of a smoke ring from my MES. I have had meat with a smoke ring and then my own, and I can't say that the smoke ring made the meat any better from my experience.


I agree, most don't notice a difference in taste, it is an aesthetic-type of thing...like Pbuck posted, the two-most critical components to get a decent smoke ring - low and slow and moisture....

Joe


----------



## nrlombar

I am no expert but I got this smoke ring on my MES 30 running with the vent almost totally closed. No charcoal or anything.




















Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust

Ha! There's an adjustable vent on the MES? For once in my life I actually read the manual and I don't remember that being stated:embara:


----------



## lovetohunt93

Hey guys,

I am smoking a brisket for Mother's Day. I have only done one in the past one my Weber Smokey Mountain (last summer). I put it on at about 12:30am, then at about 7:00am or so I put the brisket in a foil pan with a cup of beef broth and then covered it with foil. It turned out great. Total cook time was about 15 hours if I remember correctly. Then it rested until dinner time. 

Anyway, I am looking to try something different for this one. 12-Ringer posted a method way back on page 10 (post 243) that I am considering trying. 
Or if any of you guys have any more methods I should try could you please let me know? Or if it has been discussed already direct me to a page number in this thread?

I just feel a lot of pressure to smoke a brisket for Mother's Day. lol. If I ruin the brisket I also screw up Mother's Day dinner...


----------



## 12-Ringer

I have had real good success with that recipe...let me know if you try it and what you think about it...

Joe


----------



## chaded

Honey bbq snack sticks....in the smoker!


----------



## 12-Ringer

chaded said:


> Honey bbq snack sticks....in the smoker!


Must have been reading my mind as I was planning a batch for next week. Just finished up the 30lbs from January....I have to keep it a secret though...as soon as folks find out I start getting orders (lol)

Joe


----------



## lovetohunt93

12-Ringer said:


> I have had real good success with that recipe...let me know if you try it and what you think about it...
> 
> Joe


Thought I would let you know I decided I will be giving your recipe a shot this weekend. I went to the store today to pick up some of the ingredients. 
I won't be able to use the same rub you use as I wont be able to get to a Cabela's until Monday. 

Have you ever used this same method on smoking a butt? Seems like that might be something good to try.


----------



## lovetohunt93

12-Ringer said:


> I have had real good success with that recipe...let me know if you try it and what you think about it...
> 
> Joe


The brisket turned out great! I do not have any pictures of it but it had a nice smoke ring as well as flavor. I really like the mix of apple juice, apple cider vinegar, brown sugar, and rub injected in the meat.


----------



## 12-Ringer

lovetohunt93 said:


> The brisket turned out great! I do not have any pictures of it but it had a nice smoke ring as well as flavor. I really like the mix of apple juice, apple cider vinegar, brown sugar, and rub injected in the meat.


I am glad to hear it...the trick with the vinegar is to help break down any connective tissue, it works well in that regard and adds just a tiny bite.

Joe


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Best brisket yet on the BGE! And my first burnt ends.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

lovetohunt93 said:


> Thought I would let you know I decided I will be giving your recipe a shot this weekend. I went to the store today to pick up some of the ingredients.
> I won't be able to use the same rub you use as I wont be able to get to a Cabela's until Monday.
> 
> Have you ever used this same method on smoking a butt? Seems like that might be something good to try.


Yes...works well on most meat, even chicken. I leave the vinegar out on fowl..

Joe


----------



## nicko

Venison roast on the BGE stuffed with portabella mushrooms and blue cheese, sprinkled with Weber Chicago Steak Seasoning.


----------



## pbuck

Looks great nicko. Even if I'm not a big blue cheese fan.


----------



## nicko

The combo of mushrooms and blue cheese gives the roast a nice earthy flavor. You could just leave out the blue cheese or substitute onions for it. It came out great.


----------



## 12-Ringer

AWESOME deal - thought i'd share - my buddy has this gridner and it does some WORK!!

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/67...kly-_-hotbuy-_-masterbuilt_grinder-_-20160513

Joe


----------



## GTO63

Hey guys, I am fairly new to smoking, have smoked a couple of turkey breast for x mas which turned out decent. But I have a couple slabs of turkey breast that I breasted out of my spring turkey kill this year. 
was thinking about smoking them, but just worried it might get to dry, any tips on how to smoke these with out them getting to dry, herd wrapping in bacon would help., should I brine these first then cover them in rub then wrap bacon around them.
Any help is appreciated, 
Steve


----------



## nhns4

Benefits if your buddy owning a meet shop. 
39.4lbs of babt backs at 50 cents a pound. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chad cox

GTO63 said:


> Hey guys, I am fairly new to smoking, have smoked a couple of turkey breast for x mas which turned out decent. But I have a couple slabs of turkey breast that I breasted out of my spring turkey kill this year.
> was thinking about smoking them, but just worried it might get to dry, any tips on how to smoke these with out them getting to dry, herd wrapping in bacon would help., should I brine these first then cover them in rub then wrap bacon around them.
> Any help is appreciated,
> Steve


I would definitely brine it an wrap it!


----------



## ego260

I hate this thread so much.................. Every time I look at it I get hungry. My stomach won't shut the h*** up now.


----------



## Seminole1

I am a primo grill guy. It's amazing when coupled with a BBQ Guru... Here some ribs...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Ribs look great!!

Joe


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Smoking a whole chicken, brine or no brine?


----------



## zmax hunter

My youngest daughter graduates high school today, she will be attending Washburn University this fall, majoring in Radiology Technology. She is also quite the artist, receiving a Grand Champion award in pastel.

Time to go check todays dinner/graduation party.

I have a briscuit flat and 2 pork shoulders which have been on the chargrill pellet smoker since 12:30p yesterday, temp has been holding steady at 230,..i wrapped all 3 in foil last night at 11p, plan to remove from the grill about 12p today,..23+ hrs on the grill,.will toss them in a cooler to rest till i pull them about 5pm..

Pork is rubbed in Strawberrys Grand Champion rub, beef was soaked overnight in a briscuit marinade,..name eludes me...lol


----------



## 12-Ringer

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Smoking a whole chicken, brine or no brine?


Brine for sure....

Is the skin on?

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

zmax hunter said:


> My youngest daughter graduates high school today, she will be attending Washburn University this fall, majoring in Radiology Technology. She is also quite the artist, receiving a Grand Champion award in pastel.
> 
> Time to go check todays dinner/graduation party.
> 
> I have a briscuit flat and 2 pork shoulders which have been on the chargrill pellet smoker since 12:30p yesterday, temp has been holding steady at 230,..i wrapped all 3 in foil last night at 11p, plan to remove from the grill about 12p today,..23+ hrs on the grill,.will toss them in a cooler to rest till i pull them about 5pm..
> 
> Pork is rubbed in Strawberrys Grand Champion rub, beef was soaked overnight in a briscuit marinade,..name eludes me...lol


Congrats to you both....great accomplishments all the way around. Food looks great, sure it will be a hit.

Joe


----------



## zmax hunter

Thank you Twelve, I used Claudes briscuit marinade,..i also really like their fajita marinade.

Will snap a pic as i get ready to pull it.


----------



## Jimmy_B

zmax hunter said:


> My youngest daughter graduates high school today, she will be attending Washburn University this fall, majoring in Radiology Technology. She is also quite the artist, receiving a Grand Champion award in pastel.
> 
> Time to go check todays dinner/graduation party.
> 
> I have a briscuit flat and 2 pork shoulders which have been on the chargrill pellet smoker since 12:30p yesterday, temp has been holding steady at 230,..i wrapped all 3 in foil last night at 11p, plan to remove from the grill about 12p today,..23+ hrs on the grill,.will toss them in a cooler to rest till i pull them about 5pm..
> 
> Pork is rubbed in Strawberrys Grand Champion rub, beef was soaked overnight in a briscuit marinade,..name eludes me...lol


Congrats to you and her! My first graduated last year! 1 down, 3 to go!

She'll never leave home if you keep making that smoked feast!!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Congrats zmax. My youngest graduates in 2 weeks.
Skin on Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Congrats zmax. My youngest graduates in 2 weeks.
> Skin on Joe


If the skin is on its would brine overnight with a simple brine if applejuice and Kosher salt. 1/2 cup of the salt and enough applejuice to cover. The brine will do a few things other than infuse the meat, it loosens the skin from the meat and toughens the exterior of the skin.

Once out of the brine rinse well with tap water and dry well with papertowels. With the skin on I really like to get the seasoning on the meat and not the skin and it really isn't difficult just takes a little bit of patience as you will be able to slowly slide your hand between the skin and the meat. I prefer a sauce as opposed to dry rub when doing this for several reasons. A great sauce that I have found is to take your favorite barbecue sauce and mix it with 3 to 4 tablespoons of apple butter. You'll want to mix it together really well to a slightly thicker than a normal barbecue sauce consistency. I simply take spoonfuls under the skin and rub it into the meat. Once I have all of my sauce on the meat underneath the skin I take whatever s left over and coat the outside of the bird. I will also usually add a couple tablespoons of dry rub on top usually something with a little bit more heat than what's inside. You end up with a nice balance of heat and sweet and the skin doesn't nice job of insulating the meat from drying out.

Apple, cherry, or peach wood at 225 until breast meat hits 165 and you're in business.

If you try it, let me know what you think.

Joe


----------



## zmax hunter

Congrats to you too TonsaDeerInIowa, lol


----------



## Outback Man

Today's menu:

-Tri tip 
-Sirloin steaks 
-Bacon wrapped asparagus
-Bacon wrapped scallop stuffed habanero peppers
-Spicy sausage and bacon flavored cream cheese stuffed portobellos w/shredded cheddar

Meat was all smoked for an hour or two at 225 and then full side seared at 500. Good stuff and full bellies. Had a couple of helpers today too. 



































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

Apparently two pics didn't get attached...the ones of my "helpers"...


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Well, wife wanted chicken today, so only got to brine the chicken for a few hours. It turned out very good though. We also did some sweet taters with onions and some green stuff too.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Outstanding!!!



Outback Man said:


> Today's menu:
> 
> -Tri tip
> -Sirloin steaks
> -Bacon wrapped asparagus
> -Bacon wrapped scallop stuffed habanero peppers
> -Spicy sausage and bacon flavored cream cheese stuffed portobellos w/shredded cheddar
> 
> Meat was all smoked for an hour or two at 225 and then full side seared at 500. Good stuff and full bellies. Had a couple of helpers today too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks like it was a GOOD Sunday! !

Joe


----------



## DV1

SilentElk said:


> Going to revisit this when I getting close to finishing the outdoor kitchen and get some ideas for what to use as a grill. Maybe start that project in june


I'm just finishing up my outdoor kitchen project. It's not fancy but it functional. Just have a little more trim work and a few tiles to put into place. We usually do a family get together around the end of April, both kids birthdays are the last week and only a few days apart so we do a nice party. This year I did pulled pork, with a slaw I made from red and green cabbage, onion, jalapeno peppers and granny smith apples, a smoked mac n cheese and red skin southern potato salad. I made a sauce for the pork that was a huge hit. Apple cider vinegar, chipotle peppers, honey, dijon mustard and a few other things I can't remember. It was great, if you like a little heat.


My wife was making other stuff in the kitchen and I decided I needed more room. I looked at some of those outdoor kitchen's at Lowes, the Master Forge pieces. The sink was small, the fridge was small the stove was small too and there wasn't much counter space and for two pieces it was over $1300.00. I built this for about half that, bigger sink, bigger stove, bigger fridge, a lot more counter space.


----------



## 12-Ringer

DV1 said:


> I'm just finishing up my outdoor kitchen project. It's not fancy but it functional. Just have a little more trim work and a few tiles to put into place. We usually do a family get together around the end of April, both kids birthdays are the last week and only a few days apart so we do a nice party. This year I did pulled pork, with a slaw I made from red and green cabbage, onion, jalapeno peppers and granny smith apples, a smoked mac n cheese and red skin southern potato salad. I made a sauce for the pork that was a huge hit. Apple cider vinegar, chipotle peppers, honey, dijon mustard and a few other things I can't remember. It was great, if you like a little heat.
> 
> 
> My wife was making other stuff in the kitchen and I decided I needed more room. I looked at some of those outdoor kitchen's at Lowes, the Master Forge pieces. The sink was small, the fridge was small the stove was small too and there wasn't much counter space and for two pieces it was over $1300.00. I built this for about half that, bigger sink, bigger stove, bigger fridge, a lot more counter space.


Man, that's a sweet set-up!!

Joe


----------



## HoosierArcher88

That's one sweet setup!


----------



## BGagner

That setup is incredible; good stuff. I've been following this thread for quite some time, but alas, I've lived in an apartment and couldn't grill/smoke. We closed on our house three weeks ago and move in two weeks. My parents/in-laws have already bought us a grill for a house warming present. And, my wife will be buying me a smoker for Christmas. Hopefully, I'll have some tasty recipes to share with y'all fairly soon. I love to experiment in the kitchen so I'm looking forward to taking my skills to the outdoors


----------



## Outback Man

Well...this just happened...oink oink



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DV1

Outback Man said:


> Well...this just happened...oink oink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, looks great. How long will that go?


----------



## vonfoust

Wow you guys are making me want to eat again! Two grouse and two pheasants, little bit of Lawrys Season salt and wrapped in bacon. 














Washed down with a Dortmunder Gold.


----------



## vonfoust

BGagner said:


> That setup is incredible; good stuff. I've been following this thread for quite some time, but alas, I've lived in an apartment and couldn't grill/smoke. We closed on our house three weeks ago and move in two weeks. My parents/in-laws have already bought us a grill for a house warming present. And, my wife will be buying me a smoker for Christmas. Hopefully, I'll have some tasty recipes to share with y'all fairly soon. I love to experiment in the kitchen so I'm looking forward to taking my skills to the outdoors


Congrats on the house. Sounds exactly like my wife and I about 20 years ago. Time flies! Just this week we decided to finally get rid of the grill we have had for 19 years (3 rebuilds) that was a wedding present.


----------



## Cjclemens

After seeing all those fancy setups, I have to show off my junkyard special. I'm new to smoking, so I don't have a lot of finished product to show. Hopefully I get to change that soon. After several test runs and some tuning, its running quite well. I'll find out how well she does on a pork roast tomorrow.









I put a mailbox mod on it and a larger exhaust port - the original Char-Broil electric smokers have a crummy little chip tray in the bottom that wont hardly produce any smoke and the smoker chamber has zero airflow. I got the smoker itself for free from someone who bought it and gave up on trying to make it work, so here's the total bill for the rehab:

Steel Mailbox $14
3" aluminum elbows - $7
3" x 8' flexible aluminum dryer vent - $8
3" Hose clamps - $3
1.5" black iron pipe flange - $4
1.5" close pipe nipple - $2
1.5" pipe elbow - $3
1.5" x 4" pipe nipple - $4
tractor exhaust flapper - $7
Stainless hardware - $6

Total cost: $58 plus beer. My goal was to keep it under $50, but I really blew my budget when I sprung for the new mailbox. Shoulda just straightened out an old one out of the junk pile that the kids whacked with a bat. Anyway, it holds temp well and once I get that A-Maze-N tube smoker rolling, it puts out the most perfect thin blue smoke you can imagine. Hopefully more to come soon.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Made 18 1.5" prime rid eyes on the BGE today for nephews graduation but forgot to take a pic!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Made 18 1.5" prime rid eyes on the BGE today for nephews graduation but forgot to take a pic!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It didn't happen without pics:wink:

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

chicken stuffed peppers, taters and beans tonight - PICS TO COME:wink:

Joe


----------



## chaded

Ribs tonight. Will try to get pics before they are gone. Lol


----------



## BGagner

vonfoust said:


> Congrats on the house. Sounds exactly like my wife and I about 20 years ago. Time flies! Just this week we decided to finally get rid of the grill we have had for 19 years (3 rebuilds) that was a wedding present.


Thank you, and that's awesome. Haha Nothing like keeping ol faithful going. I keep hearing time seems to fast forward once you have your own house. I suppose that's because the projects will never end. Time already seems to fly since we've had our son. Seems like it was yesterday, and he's already 19 months


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

12-Ringer said:


> It didn't happen without pics:wink:
> 
> Joe


Ha, true...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Dang, Between work, a bathroom remodel and the weather, I haven't had time to put smoke on anything for awhile. Doing some 2-2-1 ribs on the BGE today.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Pre smoke....


























Green peppers stuffed with BBQ marinaded chicken and garden vegetable cream cheese, wrapped in bacon and dusted with Owens Honey BBQ Snack Stick blend.

Reds diced coated with sesame seed oil and tossed with 1 package of Lipton Onion Soup mix, 3 tblspns of Tatonka Dust, and 1 tblspn of smoked Paprika.

Beans in custom sauce of malt vinegar, ketchup, ground mustard, honey, smoked paprika, and garlic powder.

In 275 applewood smoke for 60 minutes, potatoes hit the 300 degree oven for an additional 10, cause we don't like me hard.

Have added carrots and onions in the past, but skipped them this time around.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Finished....


























Didn't last long[emoji12]

Joe


----------



## Outback Man

DV1 said:


> Wow, looks great. How long will that go?


Surprisingly it went 12 hours at 225. I pulled it when the hams were 165-170 and the front was in the 185ish ballpark. I took the fronts/shoulders off and put them back on for a little bit while the rest of it rested. Overall it was a good fun experiment. Even though temps didn't get too high in any one part I think the leanness of this thing vs. commercial pork made it like it was more done, or over done. The I shredded the fronts and they tasted exactly like normal pulled pork, but I could tell the hams had a slightly different taste, which I'm assuming is the wild hog vs. commercial hog.


----------



## 138104

I am considering getting a slow n sear for a Weber kettle. Looking at different options for monitoring the temps in the grill. Can a Maverick probe be used to monitor temps inside a grill?


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Getting ready for my daughter's graduation party. 5 butts and 6? Chickens.


----------



## beersndeer

Guys I have made the mistake of looking at this thread. I have been deployed for 4 months now eating nasty chow hall food. I can't wait to get home and fire up my smoker. How do you guys like the RecTec smokers?


----------



## 12-Ringer

beersndeer said:


> Guys I have made the mistake of looking at this thread. I have been deployed for 4 months now eating nasty chow hall food. I can't wait to get home and fire up my smoker. How do you guys like the RecTec smokers?


A few here love them - I see them featured in many photos.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Perry24 said:


> I am considering getting a slow n sear for a Weber kettle. Looking at different options for monitoring the temps in the grill. Can a Maverick probe be used to monitor temps inside a grill?


Yes, you would simply use one probe....here is a link to their newer model...

http://www.amazon.com/Maverick-Rang...8-1-spons&keywords=maverick+thermometer&psc=1

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Thought I'd share for those who are stocking-up for the prime grilling season.....

*Free Shipping On Orders Over $25 applies to ONLINE ORDERS ONLY on standard ground shipping within the continental U.S. This offer excludes all smokers, smoker parts & equipment, sawdust and wood pellets. This promotion will automatically apply at the checkout if qualified. Offer subject to change.

http://www.psseasoning.com/?utm_sou...ee+Shipping+over+$25+5/26/16&utm_medium=email

Joe


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Joe, did you get your meaters yet?


----------



## nrlombar

anyone ever smoke a boneless pork butt with any success? I have always done bone in.


----------



## ksgobbler

Did one last week. 

Traeger not getting as hot as it used too. Need to do some troubleshooting.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

ksgobbler said:


> Did one last week.
> 
> Traeger not getting as hot as it used too. Need to do some troubleshooting.


If you are using traeger brand pellets, you may just need to clean it up really well. They use a binder in their pellets that puts a varnish-like coating on everything


----------



## 12-Ringer

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Joe, did you get your meaters yet?


Nope...pushed back to August now[emoji34]

Joe


----------



## ksgobbler

NoDeerInIowa said:


> ksgobbler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did one last week.
> 
> Traeger not getting as hot as it used too. Need to do some troubleshooting.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are using traeger brand pellets, you may just need to clean it up really well. They use a binder in their pellets that puts a varnish-like coating on everything
Click to expand...

Been working on cleaning up the RTD and it has helped.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Rain heading in...looks like a lot of folks on the East coast (at least north east) are going to be adjusting plans.....kinda sucks!

Joe


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Joe ordered some Meaters too...we'll see how they do...I have a DigiQ for the BGE, and a iDevices thermometer that works pretty good...but looking forward to the Meaters...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Looking for some recipes for bacon wrapped smoked quail...any ideas?


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Brisket trimmed and rubber for tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

How long did you smoke the bacon wrapped asparagus?


----------



## MossyMO64

So we had 40 pounds of chicken wings to make up for my wife's relatives graduation party. Here is the 22.5 Weber kettle, large BGE, XL BGE and a Weber Jumbo Joe all fitted with Vortex's just before firing them up.


-----

Here we are plugging away...


-----

22.5 kettle of wings


-----

Here is the BGE's that had to keep going for a second round to finish up the 40 pounds.


-----

Half the wings had Buffalo Wing seasoning for those who like spicy and the other half Tatonka Dust seasoning for those who prefer a milder flavor.



Thanks for looking!


----------



## Cjclemens

Some ribs got smoked today. First time I've done em in a smoker, but they turned out pretty awesome.


----------



## ksgobbler

Work was brats/burgers Friday, smoked chicken Saturday, ribs today, and smoked ribeyes tomorrow. Feeding us like kings since we are working the holiday.


----------



## nicko

I made beer can burgers the other night for the first time and they came out fine but definitely missing something. I didn't put any sauce on them which seemed to be the missing piece. 

Anybody have suggestions?


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> I made beer can burgers the other night for the first time and they came out fine but definitely missing something. I didn't put any sauce on them which seemed to be the missing piece.
> 
> Anybody have suggestions?


Mix your meat 1lb of meat to 1bx of stove top chicken flavored stuffing mix. Add 1/4 cup of your favorite sauce and 1/4cup of water per pound of meat, 1 egg per pound of meat. Excellent burger and meatloaf mix....of course you could add peppers, onions, etc..to taste,but that's what great about beer can burgers....I don't add anything else to the meat mix and have a a tray of grilled veggies and bacon to stuff the burgers for each at that party....GREAT backyard BBQ talking piece...a super popular favorite is mushroom, onion and Swiss....I am more of a bacon, pepper, cheddar guy. Kids LOVE em when I stuff with Mac and cheese....have even done baked beans topped with Mac and cheese, sealed with a slice of cheddar.

Joe


----------



## Outback Man

Doing some spatchcocked chicken along with my version of smoked stuffed peppers. 



















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nhns4

Dug into the 40lb box of ribs I got. Seperated them and vacuum sealed them. Took a while. 50 cents a lb from a buddy and they turned out awesome.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Outback Man said:


> Doing some spatchcocked chicken along with my version of smoked stuffed peppers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can see something similar in my future....my guess is pieces of pepper along with the cream cheese and cheddar go into the pepper and you monitor temps on the sausage until done?

Joe


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

pulled pork from my daughter's grad party








and half of the chicken before pulling.
All of it came out pretty well. Leftovers are even better!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

The makers of Lipitor LOVE this thread...


----------



## Outback Man

KS Bow Hunter said:


> The makers of Lipitor LOVE this thread...


I love iced tea...[emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

12-Ringer said:


> I can see something similar in my future....my guess is pieces of pepper along with the cream cheese and cheddar go into the pepper and you monitor temps on the sausage until done?
> 
> Joe


Yeppers...I filled about 1/2 way up with cream cheese then put in the peppers and mushrooms. I then folded the bacon in and used the cream cheese as glue to hold it. Then sprinkles in the regular cheese and then the sausage snow cone topper. I forgot to put any rub or spices on it. And although I was tracking the sausage temp I just let them role until the chickens were done, so prolly a little longer than needed. Overall it was about 2:45-3:00 hours at 225 and then 0:15-0:20 at 425. 

Pick out flat bottomed peppers. The four love bottom ones are prolly best so they stay upright. If not then cut a love so it sits flat and use a chunk of sausage as a patch from the inside. I had to do this on two of them cause I didn't pay attention picking them out but it worked great and I didn't lose a single drop of cream cheese. 

Overall they were great. I may tweak a little but would definitely make them again. 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrlombar

Thanks for the recipe KS, I have used it twice and intend to keep using it. I fed a small group of my friends and family this weekend and my parents were so impressed with the meat they have requested that i make it for the family reunion. Now i get to smoke 4 8-10lb pork butts in my MES. 

This brings me to my questions, is it OK to put them each on the a rack above the other? I know what the smoker looks like with all the drippings when I do a single butt, do I need to worry about the drippings dropping down into the other pork butts?

Thanks!




KS Bow Hunter said:


> @live2dream sure...
> 
> Took the butt and washed if off, cut off the fat cap (plenty of fat in it) though there will be different schools of thought on that. I injected it with this:
> 
> 1/3 cup apple juice
> 1/3 cup peach nectar
> 1/3 cup creole butter
> 1/4 cup sugar
> 1 1/2 tablespoons salt
> 
> I then rubbed it with this:
> 
> 4 teaspoons seasoned salt
> 2 teaspoons dark brown sugar
> 1 1/2 teaspoons granulated sugar
> 1 1/2 teaspoons paprika
> 1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
> 1/4 teaspoon pepper
> 1/8 teaspoon dry mustard
> 1/8 teaspoon ground cumin
> 1/16 teaspoon ground ginger
> 
> And then wrapped it in foil and left it in the fridge for 36 hours...
> 
> I set up the BGE on indirect, and smoked it to an IT of 160 at 220 degrees with some hickory and pecan chunks in a foil pan...then wrapped it in foil and poured a mixture of:
> 
> - peach nectar
> - hot sauce
> - dusting of 3 beer rub
> - salt
> - pepper
> - cane sugar
> 
> And let it cook to an IT of 200...then took it off and put it in the warming drawer with a towel around it for another couple of hours...
> 
> Then shredded it...
> 
> Yours is kind of small, so be careful with overcooking it or cooking it too fast...
> 
> Best of luck...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

nrlombar said:


> Thanks for the recipe KS, I have used it twice and intend to keep using it. I fed a small group of my friends and family this weekend and my parents were so impressed with the meat they have requested that i make it for the family reunion. Now i get to smoke 4 8-10lb pork butts in my MES.
> 
> This brings me to my questions, is it OK to put them each on the a rack above the other? I know what the smoker looks like with all the drippings when I do a single butt, do I need to worry about the drippings dropping down into the other pork butts?
> 
> Thanks!


I don't know if you can stack them...I only use a BGE. Someone else might be able to answer that...good luck!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

I have done 8 butts in an MES, no problems. Smoke em if you got em.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

I tried something different tonight, cold smoked some ribeyes with an amazen tube smoker then grilled. WOW, some of the best steaks I've had. I didn't take pics though.


----------



## nrlombar

NoDeerInIowa said:


> I have done 8 butts in an MES, no problems. Smoke em if you got em.


Thanks!


----------



## nicko

Trying these wood chips for the first time tonight. I've got some chicken breasts on the BGE stuffed with chorizo sausage and seasoned with McCormick Chipotle seasoning. The smoke smelled good so we'll see.


----------



## ohiobucks

Put a nice Boston Butt on the Pellet Pro last Saturday, started with a 7.5 pound butt, rubbed with some yellow mustard, then coated with some Famous Dave's Rib Rub.




After about 10 hours at 230 degrees, (almost) pork perfection was obtained.




Shredded and served! Added a dab of Famous Dave's Rich and Sassy BBQ sauce.






This is the first one I didn't wrap in foil to finish and it was very, very good. Nice bark, the rib rub was a good call on my part.


----------



## nicko

Haven't done one of these in a while on the BGE:

- store bought pizza dough
- light coating of olive oil
- sliced tomatoes
- fresh basil leaves
- fresh grilled chicken
- sliced mozzarella


----------



## pope125

nicko said:


> Haven't done one of these in a while on the BGE:
> 
> - store bought pizza dough
> - light coating of olive oil
> - sliced tomatoes
> - fresh basil leaves
> - fresh grilled chicken
> - sliced mozzarella


That looks good, like to see how it turns out .


----------



## nicko

And done. I forgot that it works best with the basil leaves on the bottom to keep them from getting dried out or crunchy.


----------



## Southern83

Pizza is one of our favorites to cook on the BGE. Anyone built an outdoor kitchen? I just started on mine, looking for any ideas or advice I can get.


----------



## nhns4

Big fan of the vortex after my first try with it.








Melt a little butter with franks red hot sauce. Delish. 
Had some fresh walleye to go with it.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Not much but just threw a couple pork tenderloins on the BGE with some apple wood chunks for smoke. Slathered them with maple syrup then my rub. I have some peach chutney made up to go on afterwards. Simply heated peach preserves and added a touch of bbg sauce.


----------



## 12-Ringer

My Unc just put the finishing touches on his homemade custom smoker. Amazing what you can do when you're retired....lots of time spent turning this 200 gallon tank into a smoker. Hand cut and welded everything himself, pretty sick, even better in person.....planning a summer smoke out at some point in July....can't wait!!










Joe


----------



## nicko

Wow!!! That whole rig is......beautiful. Love it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Wow!!! That whole rig is......beautiful. Love it.


He's stoked - one of those projects that comes together even better than you first envision (anyone who has ever done something themselves knows how rare this is) usually most of us end up settling for something that isn't quite what we envisioned but not far enough off of the mark to start over, because hey, we did it ourselves right??

Joe


----------



## 138104

If anyone is looking for a Thermapen, you can get a classic model in grey for only $69.99 from Thermoworks.


----------



## pbuck

Perry24 said:


> If anyone is looking for a Thermapen, you can get a classic model in grey for only $69.99 from Thermoworks.


Great deal. I use mine all the time.


----------



## nhns4

Perry24 said:


> If anyone is looking for a Thermapen, you can get a classic model in grey for only $69.99 from Thermoworks.


Sams club has had their IGrill 2s on sale for 39.99 in store only. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntermitch

nhns4 said:


> Big fan of the vortex after my first try with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melt a little butter with franks red hot sauce. Delish.
> Had some fresh walleye to go with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Ketchup on walleye?! :59:


----------



## 12-Ringer

I knew it wouldn't take me too long to put a twist on this....

Hollowed out greens with Spanish rice in the bottom, topped with tomato and cheddar. On top is the meatloaf mix I've mentioned several times with the Stove Top. A dollop of garden vegetable cream cheese on top, wrapped with bacon, into 40-minute cold-smoke with applewood, then onto the grill. Will be accompanied with cheesy corn and beans...more pics to come later.....had a little left over meatkload mix and bacon so rolled a chubbie with green peppers and cheddar in the middle...


























Joe


----------



## nicko

Joe, aren't you worried about eating those with it now being swimsuit season?


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Joe, aren't you worried about eating those with it now being swimsuit season?



Oh how I wish it mattered....:wink:

Joe


----------



## Outback Man

nhns4 said:


> Sams club has had their IGrill 2s on sale for 39.99 in store only.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Wish I could find a SAMs Club that even had them in stock. Heard Lowes was having sale too but can't find it any of them with this sale.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nhns4

Outback Man said:


> Wish I could find a SAMs Club that even had them in stock. Heard Lowes was having sale too but can't find it any of them with this sale.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same boat as you LOL. Didn't need one because I just got some new thermometers. But for that price I'd buy. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Yum....


























Joe


----------



## nhns4

bowhuntermitch said:


> Ketchup on walleye?! :59:


I have a 3 year old daughter. She hammered the walleye and puts kstchup on everything 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntermitch

nhns4 said:


> I have a 3 year old daughter. She hammered the walleye and puts kstchup on everything
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Nice! 

.....I have a 30 year old buddy that refuses to eat fish without ketchup. We always give him . 

A little different for kids! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

nhns4 said:


> I have a 3 year old daughter. She hammered the walleye and puts kstchup on everything
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


I have a buddy who puts ketchup on ketchup.


----------



## 12-Ringer

NoDeerInIowa said:


> I have a buddy who puts ketchup on ketchup.


My grandfather put it on pancakes (RIP)

Joe


----------



## DV1

nrlombar said:


> Now i get to smoke 4 8-10lb pork butts in my MES.
> 
> This brings me to my questions, is it OK to put them each on the a rack above the other? I know what the smoker looks like with all the drippings when I do a single butt, do I need to worry about the drippings dropping down into the other pork butts?
> 
> Thanks!


If you stack it full, you have to really watch your temps. I had 3 shelves full of chicken and ribs and had to max out the temp on the control panel to 270 and my Ivation still only read 210-220 on the top shelf of the MES. I think I had to too full and the heat was getting blocked from reaching the food on the top shelf. I've done 2 pork butts at once, one above the other without much of a problem but I don't know how doing 4 would work. Might take you a longggg time to get them done.


----------



## nicko

So tonight I was cooking chicken kabobs and venison kabobs on the BGE. Most of the time when cooking anything on the egg, the medium size I have is fine. But with kabobs, I could only fit 4 on at a time and mentioned to my wife that this is one of the few times I would like to have a large BGE. She said "we have space for it ......why not get a large one too and have two of them out there?"

:jaw:


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> So tonight I was cooking chicken kabobs and venison kabobs on the BGE. Most of the time when cooking anything on the egg, the medium size I have is fine. But with kabobs, I could only fit 4 on at a time and mentioned to my wife that this is one of the few times I would like to have a large BGE. She said "we have space for it ......why not get a large one too and have two of them out there?"
> 
> :jaw:


Man, you better order that bad boy quick before she changes her mind!

Wait - what does she want? Haha


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Get the XL!


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> So tonight I was cooking chicken kabobs and venison kabobs on the BGE. Most of the time when cooking anything on the egg, the medium size I have is fine. But with kabobs, I could only fit 4 on at a time and mentioned to my wife that this is one of the few times I would like to have a large BGE. She said "we have space for it ......why not get a large one too and have two of them out there?"
> 
> :jaw:


HOLY HELL - the BGE, the lease, the bow, the dog, and ANOTHER BGE?????? You better take her on vacation somewhere soon.....does she have a sister, my kid brother is recently divorced and could use a woman who appreciates the finer things in life....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Every little bit helps....

*Free Shipping On Orders Over $25 applies to ONLINE ORDERS ONLY on standard ground shipping within the continental U.S. This offer excludes all smokers, smoker parts & equipment, sawdust and wood pellets. This promotion will automatically apply at the checkout if qualified. Offer subject to change.

http://www.psseasoning.com/?utm_sou...Free+Shipping+Offer.+6/09/16&utm_medium=email

Hope it helps!

Joe


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> HOLY HELL - the BGE, the lease, the bow, the dog, and ANOTHER BGE?????? You better take her on vacation somewhere soon.....does she have a sister, my kid brother is recently divorced and could use a woman who appreciates the finer things in life....
> 
> Joe


I am a very luck man Joe. My wife has never once given me static for anything I bought. And now she's encouraging me to buy a* 2nd* larger BGE. 

Wheeeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## pbuck

Got 5- 3# sticks of venison summer sausage with pepper jack cheese done up today and ready for smoke tomorrow.


----------



## chaded

Looks great!


----------



## pbuck

chaded said:


> Looks great!


I hope it tastes the same. Lol! 

Got em in around 7:00am and put the smoke to em around 8:30.


----------



## joesandi

Mixing up the meat tonight for bacon, smoke tomorrow and slice on Sunday. Using PS Seasoning for it and trying something different, adding maple syrup we made this spring to it. Hoping it all turns out good.


----------



## Outback Man

Onion bombs with a twist on the smoker with the brisket. Kind of excited to see how these things turn out. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

After about 2.5 hours I pulled the brisket cause it was done, sauced two of them, and cranked the heat to 325 for 15 minutes to set the sauce and finish crisping the bacon. I can't stop eating them. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Great idea on the onion bombs! They look really good I will have to try them.... thanks for the idea


----------



## MossyMO64

MMmmm... hot wings around the Vortex getting some apple smoke!


-----


----------



## Outback Man

The onion bombs have gotten most of the attention today, but the brisket turned out pretty darn good too. It got done sooner than I planned and I had a graduation party to go to so it ended up resting for 5 hours but was still 155-160 when I got to slice it up. 

















https://vimeo.com/170318777



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

I use Royal Oak lump charcoal exclusively inside my big green egg. Last night I made a pizza and while it was burning, the smell that came off was different than what it normally is. After everything cooled down, I now have this white residue inside the egg. Have any of you who has used Royal Oak ever experienced this? I'm guessing I probably got some type of bad lump of foreign matter or something inside the bag I bought. Not sure if it's the whole bag or if it was just from one piece but I'm cooking again tonight so we will see.


----------



## pbuck

Hmmmm that's weird, nicko. I use a lot of the RO and haven't noticed anything like that. I'm guessing that a piece of something other than 100% all natural hardwood got mixed in. Lol! 

Just for kicks I quickly googled RO to try and find some contact info but couldn't come up with any.


----------



## MossyMO64

Cold smoked a couple of Tatonka Dust seasoned buffalo burgers with oak for about an hour.


-----

Cooked the burgers indirect around the Vortex, then gave the burgers a final sear over the coals while french fries cooked indirect.


-----


-----

Grilled the patty melts directly over the Vortex in a cast iron pan.


-----

The patty melts had fried onions, swiss and american cheese... good eating!


-----


----------



## Ishi Spirit

^^^^ great pics!!


----------



## ruffme

Anybody ever smoke large mouth bass? I got some in a basic brine. Going to applewood them tomorrow.


----------



## Rathbuck

Fired up the smoker for another tenderloin from a doe I took up north.

Still my favorite...dang its good! Little mushroom sauce on it...

Before:









After:


----------



## MossyMO64

Rathbuck said:


> Fired up the smoker for another tenderloin from a doe I took up north.
> 
> Still my favorite...dang its good! Little mushroom sauce on it...[/IMG]


That looks excellent!


----------



## ruffme

Bass turned out really tasty, but there is not much meat on them! Guess I gotta catch bigger ones.


----------



## nicko

So I think I found the culprit/foreign matter that has given me this white residue inside my egg after using it. I was just clearing ash out of the firebox to get it prepped to make dinner and noticed a super-ball sized stone in the ash. I picked it up and threw it in the yard but then I found 5 more similar sized stones.

This is from a bag of Royal Oak lump charcoal.


----------



## chaded

nicko said:


> So I think I found the culprit/foreign matter that has given me this white residue inside my egg after using it. I was just clearing ash out of the firebox to get it prepped to make dinner and noticed a super-ball sized stone in the ash. I picked it up and threw it in the yard but then I found 5 more similar sized stones.
> 
> This is from a bag of Royal Oak lump charcoal.



I have found the same thing in my weber from using royal oak.


----------



## nicko

chaded said:


> I have found the same thing in my weber from using royal oak.


I have found an occasional stone but never got the white residue before.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

I'd never use RO in my egg. I'd go with more premium like BGE or Cowboy etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Never had a problem with Royal Oak until this bag I have now. I let the full load of charcoal that was in the egg burn down yesterday so I could see if there were any more stones. Here is the total tally now and I still have more unused lump from this bag. I might just toss the remainder and start over with a fresh bag.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Personally I prefer high quality stuff that won't have any contaminants in it. It's hard to get out once it's in the ceramic and gaskets. But that's just me...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Personally I prefer high quality stuff that won't have any contaminants in it. It's hard to get out once it's in the ceramic and gaskets. But that's just me...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had read in many charcoal reviews that BGE charcoal was rebranded Royal Oak. Maybe not the case?


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> I had read in many charcoal reviews that BGE charcoal was rebranded Royal Oak. Maybe not the case?


Was your RO from US hardwoods or imported? Apparently, RO also uses hardwoods from overseas. You might want to call RO and report this too.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Was your RO from US hardwoods or imported? Apparently, RO also uses hardwoods from overseas. You might want to call RO and report this too.


I tried forwarding this info to RO but there is no phone number on their website and the "contact" link on their site takes you nowhere.


----------



## pbuck

Well, I've just decided no more RO lump for me. I've used a bunch of it because it's easier to get but I'll go a little farther to get something I won't have wonder about


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> Well, I've just decided no more RO lump for me. I've used a bunch of it because it's easier to get but I'll go a little farther to get something I won't have wonder about


I have always had good luck Wicked Good Charcoal - Weekend Warrior Blend - it can be hard to find sometimes, but when you find it I recommend grabbing it in bunches....their main link is current down until sometime in the next couple of weeks, but you can find it in several locations....

http://miva.mainehost.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?&Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=wicked&Category_Code=bl

check your local
http://wickedgoodcharcoal.com/retail_locations.htm

I can also say really good things about Kingsford Charwood...


pretty good read...nothing earth shattering, but interesting...
http://www.firepit-and-grilling-guru.com/lump-charcoal.html

Some decent reviews for consideration...
http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lumpindexpage.htm?bag


Hope this helps...Tis the season!!

Joe


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

You guys are some very talented chefs ! 

Great additions to any camp for guys like me who barely can make coffee and flip a burger.

Never realized charcoal had varying degrees of excellence.

Great read here thanks !

Would like to hear more about charcoal and wood chips to make that old style Kansas City BBQ.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## 12-Ringer

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> You guys are some very talented chefs !
> 
> Great additions to any camp for guys like me who barely can make coffee and flip a burger.
> 
> Never realized charcoal had varying degrees of excellence.
> 
> Great read here thanks !
> 
> Would like to hear more about charcoal and wood chips to make that old style Kansas City BBQ.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone



I've turned out my fair share of hockey puck burgers and soccer-ball shoulders over the years; like most things done well it takes a level of dedication and practice. There are very few "lucky" BBQers and Smokers, it takes some practice, but can be very much worth the time and effort; expense - well that's an entirely different issue:zip::wink:

As far as charcoal - yes it can make a very big difference, even for a weekend warrior. Most will agree you will get a better flavor and heat index/control with hardwood lump charcoal as compared to your standard pressed bricks, but what most don't realize is that the lump does require a little more attention. It's not necessarily like babysitting an infant, but it also isn't the set-it and forget it type that you can get with the standard briquette.

A close buddy swears by adding a pan with hardwood lump (he's a Royal Oak loyalist) to his propane grill and I will tell you this...he has perfected his little system and if you didn't see him doing it with a propane grill, you wouldn't know it. 

Joe


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Best ranking of charcoal I know of: http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lumprankpoll.htm

I use the top ranked one by coincidence, Rockwood...as my local Ace Hardware carries it. I also use BGE and Cowboy, as they carry those as well. I have recently bought one box of a Balkan charcoal, but have not use it yet...

I do think RO used to make BGE charcoal, primarily because they both used to be in Atlanta I think...not sure if they still are...

The RO I see is normally at grocery or big box, not the smaller shops...


----------



## 12-Ringer

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Best ranking of charcoal I know of: http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lumprankpoll.htm
> 
> I use the top ranked one by coincidence, Rockwood...as my local Ace Hardware carries it. I also use BGE and Cowboy, as they carry those as well. I have recently bought one box of a Balkan charcoal, but have not use it yet...
> 
> I do think RO used to make BGE charcoal, primarily because they both used to be in Atlanta I think...not sure if they still are...
> 
> The RO I see is normally at grocery or big box, not the smaller shops...


Cool link...thanks for sharing, can't say I've seen that one before...

Joe


----------



## pbuck

Oh how I wish I was closer to some decent grill stores so I could try something new. I'm pretty much limited to RO, BGE or Cowboy lump. I was having decent luck with the RO and the last bag of Cowboy I tried was so full of dust and small stuff I haven't bought another bag since.


----------



## chaded

I used to use cowboy before switching to RO and my bags had a lot of dust and small pieces too. Im thinking about being like Outback Man and getting a pellet grill and just buying pellets by the ton on a pallet. Lol!


----------



## ruffme

well screwed up a bunch of ribs for dinner, tried a new rub and it was way tooooo salty! Scraped a bunch off Going to let them sit overnight and see if that helps!


----------



## DV1

Got a Slow N Sear today for the 22.5 Weber kettle. Can't wait to give this thing a try. Anyone else use one of these?


----------



## Ishi Spirit

chaded said:


> I used to use cowboy before switching to RO and my bags had a lot of dust and small pieces too. Im thinking about being like Outback Man and getting a pellet grill and just buying pellets by the ton on a pallet. Lol!


That's what I did a few years back I purchased a GMG. Many die in the wool smokers say its cheating but the ease in using them is nice just set it and let it smoke. Two of us order a ton at a time we get them from pellet on line the brand is Lumberjack Pellets.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

pbuck said:


> Oh how I wish I was closer to some decent grill stores so I could try something new. I'm pretty much limited to RO, BGE or Cowboy lump. I was having decent luck with the RO and the last bag of Cowboy I tried was so full of dust and small stuff I haven't bought another bag since.


Amazon my friend: https://www.amazon.com/Kebroak-KHWC...124316&sr=8-5&keywords=rockwood+lump+charcoal


----------



## chaded

Ishi Spirit said:


> That's what I did a few years back I purchased a GMG. Many die in the wool smokers say its cheating but the ease in using them is nice just set it and let it smoke. Two of us order a ton at a time we get them from pellet on line the brand is Lumberjack Pellets.


So you liking the GMG?


----------



## Ishi Spirit

^^^Yes I've had it three years now with no problems. You can cook or smoke almost anything on them. I have the Daniel Boone model. The Jim Bowie was to big for my needs.


----------



## pbuck

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Amazon my friend: https://www.amazon.com/Kebroak-KHWC...124316&sr=8-5&keywords=rockwood+lump+charcoal


I looked at everything on Amazon and was leery of that one because of the reviews. I was also looking at finding some rockwood but it's out of stock.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Best ranking of charcoal I know of: http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lumprankpoll.htm
> 
> I use the top ranked one by coincidence, Rockwood...as my local Ace Hardware carries it. I also use BGE and Cowboy, as they carry those as well. I have recently bought one box of a Balkan charcoal, but have not use it yet...
> 
> I do think RO used to make BGE charcoal, primarily because they both used to be in Atlanta I think...not sure if they still are...
> 
> The RO I see is normally at grocery or big box, not the smaller shops...


So being you're from KC, I can assume your a old school KC BBQ guy and really like that Rockwood.BGE and Cowboy ? that Basque Sugar Maple sounds GREAT too ! Going to buy some, and see if I can talk someone into making some ribs and brisket.


----------



## adr1601

I got a few beef short ribs for Sun. and I'm looking for a simple rub like salt and pepper with a few other spices. Any suggestions? Will finish with a sweet Brq sauce. 

Thanks.


----------



## nicko

I was not crazy about Cowboy brand lump the one time I bought it. It took really long to get up to temperature (30-40 minutes) and it produced a lot of ash, way more than Royal Oak.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

^^^^Steven Raichlen said on a tv show to use four ingredients equal parts. 
Pepper
Salt
Paprika 
Brown Sugar 
I've used it many time and its pretty good.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> So being you're from KC, I can assume your a old school KC BBQ guy and really like that Rockwood.BGE and Cowboy ? that Basque Sugar Maple sounds GREAT too ! Going to buy some, and see if I can talk someone into making some ribs and brisket.


Yes they are all good, and I can't tell a material difference in them...I make mostly Texas or KC style BBQ, I like sweet heat and a lot of smoke...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

adr1601 said:


> I got a few beef short ribs for Sun. and I'm looking for a simple rub like salt and pepper with a few other spices. Any suggestions? Will finish with a sweet Brq sauce.
> 
> Thanks.



I tend to use the simple rubs most: equal parts salt, pepper, smoked paprika, and garlic powder. Sometimes I'll add some brown sugar or a little cumin, mustard, onion powder, or cayenne pepper (sweet heat), etc. But I tend to use mustard, olive oil, or sometimes chile oil and then rub good overnight...that's it. I don't go crazy...

My favorite is a moppin' sauce from Stubbs...love that stuff...


----------



## 12-Ringer

Ishi Spirit said:


> ^^^^Steven Raichlen said on a tv show to use four ingredients equal parts.
> Pepper
> Salt
> Paprika
> Brown Sugar
> I've used it many time and its pretty good.


Great staple you can twist it a bit....
Old Bay instead of Paprika, pepper and salt

Basically 2 ingredients 
Old bay and brown sugar I usually go 70-30 sugar to old bay...depending on the slab and those I'm serving....7 tablespoons of brown sugar to 3 old bay usually gets it done well enough for most.

I like them with sweet taste that kicks a little so I add a little more old bay, let them rest in the rub for a couple of hours, then brush with a honey/apple cider vinegar blend before hitting the smoke. I believe the mop seals in the rub, adds a unique sweet initial bite that finishes with a little kick.

Try it, simple and VERY tasty.

Joe


----------



## adr1601

Thanks for the tips. I think I'll go with that simple rub and add some garlic and onion powder. That Old bay one sounds like a winner on chicken.


----------



## 145nWV

SPOG on beef

Salt
Pepper 
Onion powder 
Garlic powder 

Equal parts but I go a little heavier on pepper


----------



## 145nWV

145nWV said:


> SPOG on beef
> 
> Salt
> Pepper
> Onion powder
> Garlic powder
> 
> Equal parts but I go a little heavier on pepper


Tie was meant to be a reply to adr1601


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Yes they are all good, and I can't tell a material difference in them...I make mostly Texas or KC style BBQ, I like sweet heat and a lot of smoke...


http://www.eatbbqnow.com/

Here's the reason why I asked. This Smoke BBQ in Florida is an award winning KC BBQ. It has a super sized TV and is the best place for Sunday football, beer and the best brisket and smoked turkey I've ever tasted in my life !

There is a lingering taste of some type of flavour that's sorta tart, very faint that is so unique you can't get enough of. Coupled with the mustard based BBQ sauce, I have never eaten such awesome smoked BBQ with one exception of a place in San Antonio years back.

So this is what brought me into this thread fray. I'm figuring if I can pick y'all KC smokers brains, I might be able to coerce whoever is doing the cooking @ our hunting camp on the weekends. We hunt year round. I bought a smoker have the grills, just a couple Italian city boys that do pasta sauce better ! Lol

Thanks again.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## chaded

Wife just graduated from surgical residency and they are doing a big lunch thing on her last day next week. Somehow i got talked into smoking a pork shoulder for it?


----------



## Outback Man

Did some stuff for an employee appreciation event we had last night. One guy smoked a couple of pork butts and I did:

-Tri tips
-Armadillo eggs
-Scallop stuffed bacon wrapped habaneros
-Onion bombs w/my twist

Excited that Rec Tec has a second shelf available now but I missed out on the first batch cause they were so popular. Should have mine next month but could have used it yesterday for sure. 



























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert405

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Best ranking of charcoal I know of: http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lumprankpoll.htm
> 
> I use the top ranked one by coincidence, Rockwood...as my local Ace Hardware carries it. I also use BGE and Cowboy, as they carry those as well. I have recently bought one box of a Balkan charcoal, but have not use it yet...
> 
> I do think RO used to make BGE charcoal, primarily because they both used to be in Atlanta I think...not sure if they still are...
> 
> The RO I see is normally at grocery or big box, not the smaller shops...


I'm a little south of you and my local Ace also carries Rockwood and a variety of others. I tried Rockwood on a whim and it is now my favorite charcoal for my BGE.


----------



## nicko

I called Tastylicks BBQ supply in Shillington which is a 45 minute drive for me. They have Royal Oak lump from Paraguay and the guy said there is a big difference between the Paraguay RO and the RO I have been getting at Home Depot. I may either try that lump charcoal or the BGE brand charcoal.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

I'm doing a first on the GMG right now. I was in the mood for Tuna steaks so my wife and I went to the big city and a large food market had some. Also cooking Bacon wrapped Asparagus with the Tuna steaks. Hopefully post pics later.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

The first test run was pretty good. The Yellowfin after its cooked looks like a boneless pork chop. I put a dash of sea salt and pepper on each side and grilled at 300 degrees for 15 minutes on each side. I also added a cold bottle of Sierra Nevada brew..... life is good.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

nicko said:


> I called Tastylicks BBQ supply in Shillington which is a 45 minute drive for me. They have Royal Oak lump from Paraguay and the guy said there is a big difference between the Paraguay RO and the RO I have been getting at Home Depot. I may either try that lump charcoal or the BGE brand charcoal.


Funny you mentioned Home Depot. I stopped by there yesterday looking @ ice makers and swung by the grills and smokers. They had a lot of Royal Oak and some other small netted bags of various woods.

I guess I'm going to take some notes of what they were and research them. There was mesquite and maple for sure plus others that I forgot.

I guess part of the fun is trying various stuff out.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## nicko

Have my first brisket going on the BGE right now. I just need a few more degrees of IT before pulling it and setting in a cooler.

I also picked up a bag of BGE lump charcoal so once I get through what is left of this bag of RO, I'll see if it's worth the extra cost. BGE lump is more than twice the cost of RO.


----------



## 145nWV

nicko said:


> Have my first brisket going on the BGE right now. I just need a few more degrees of IT before pulling it and setting in a cooler.
> 
> I also picked up a bag of BGE lump charcoal so once I get through what is left of this bag of RO, I'll see if it's worth the extra cost. BGE lump is more than twice the cost of RO.


What degree did you pull at? I quit going by degrees on brisket and use a tooth pick.


----------



## nicko

145nWV said:


> What degree did you pull at? I quit going by degrees on brisket and use a tooth pick.



I wrapped it in foil at 185 and put a few slices of butter on it and pulled it at 205. Set it in a cooler in foil and covered and cut it up after 30 minutes.


----------



## BGagner

12-Ringer said:


> Started the weekend early and put a bit of a kid-friendly twist on the beer-can burgers - basically stuffed them with mac & cheese and baked beans - also spruced the burgers themselves up....
> 
> 3.7lbs ground beef
> 1/4 cup of Sweet Baby Rays Hickory Brown Sugar Sauce
> 1 package of hidden valley dry ranch dressing mix
> 3/4 cup of water
> 1 cup Italian seasoned croutons, crushed
> 2 eggs
> 
> Mixed everything together and let rest for an hour
> made 5 burgers, stuffed 2 with baked beans and mac & cheese, the other three with just mac & cheese - topped with slice of sharp cheddar
> 315 degrees for 45-minutes with 50/50 hickory/apple wood...
> WOW!!! even my 9 year old daughter cleaned her plate....
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


Joe.. I'm in the process of reading every page on here (currently on page 40), and I think this is one of my favorite recipes I've seen so far. I'll be giving this a try as soon as I get my smoker. I just received a new grill as a house warming gift so smoker is next on the list. Most of my running list of things to try are from your Chef Joe cookbook so kudos on some solid recipes


----------



## BGagner

Well, I cheated and used the oven since I was out of town and craving meat. HOWEVER, it came out excellent. 

Swineapple 
Plain Pork Loin marinaded with KC Hawaiian marinade for 45 min
Wrapped pineapple in bacon 
Brushed with SBR Hawaiian BBQ sauce
In oven at 350 for 90 minutes, perfect. Great for a weekend out of town when your still craving a meat dish










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BGagner

The extra roll in bacon was pork loin that didn't fit in the pineapple 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Got a batch of Honey BBQ snack sticks ready for smoke tomorrow.


----------



## vonfoust

Well, two weeks ago did a venison ham. We kept the two back quarters of the deer my son shot this year and finally got around to trying to make a ham out of it. Turned out ok, well enough to justify trying again. Brined for 9 days, leached for two days, some various herbs ground in a food processor until it was a paste then smoked at 225 until IT 120. Foiled and put back in until IT 160. 
Ready to go in:








Finished:


----------



## 12-Ringer

BGagner said:


> Joe.. I'm in the process of reading every page on here (currently on page 40), and I think this is one of my favorite recipes I've seen so far. I'll be giving this a try as soon as I get my smoker. I just received a new grill as a house warming gift so smoker is next on the list. Most of my running list of things to try are from your Chef Joe cookbook so kudos on some solid recipes


Have since changed the burger blend to something even simpler and tastier (picked it up from someone on this thread)

Ground meat if your choice, 
1 egg per pound of meat
I box of chicken flavored stove top stuffing per pound of meat
1/4 cup of your favorite sauce per pound of meat
1/5 cup of water per pound of meat

Mix all ingredients together and you won't be disappointed... I use this for almost all non-sausage ground (burgers, meatloaf, pepper stuff, etc...). I mostly work in 2lb increments, but a one-pound loaf is perfect for my family.

I will often coat whatever it is (burger, loaf, etc...) with a thin layer of whatever sauce I use inside SUPER moist as long as you dont overtook. I even stuff loads with cheddar and bacon...can't keep the crowds away.

Good luck and that swineapple looks awesome!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> Got a batch of Honey BBQ snack sticks ready for smoke tomorrow.


I won't be far behind you, just took my last 5lbs out of the freezer, I think 2.5 pounds were gone in the first hour.[emoji15]

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> Well, two weeks ago did a venison ham. We kept the two back quarters of the deer my son shot this year and finally got around to trying to make a ham out of it. Turned out ok, well enough to justify trying again. Brined for 9 days, leached for two days, some various herbs ground in a food processor until it was a paste then smoked at 225 until IT 120. Foiled and put back in until IT 160.
> Ready to go in:
> View attachment 4431329
> 
> 
> Finished:
> View attachment 4431353


Hope it turned out better than my attempts at a ham...can't say I've done one yet that I am proud of except for the one cheated....bought a honey/maple smokes ham and "re-smoked it"....I think it made it better, but I am certainly biased.

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

12-Ringer said:


> Hope it turned out better than my attempts at a ham...can't say I've done one yet that I am proud of except for the one cheated....bought a honey/maple smokes ham and "re-smoked it"....I think it made it better, but I am certainly biased.
> 
> Joe


Not bad. Not great. Good enough to try again. One problem is that the deer just has so many tendons and 'stuff' there that it's hard to get a nice chunk of meat. I have a few things I'm going to try on the next one.


----------



## Swamp archer

It all looks good


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Hey wait! Chef Joe cookbook? Did I miss something?


----------



## 12-Ringer

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Hey wait! Chef Joe cookbook? Did I miss something?


My family has affectionately coined the phrase Chef-Boy-R-Joe when I am around, but this thread represents an awesome collection of recipes, ideas, links to and advice about resources.

You can never know enough when it comes to grilling/smoking. It is a very fun and rewarding hobby, I've sure let my fair share of crowds down with charbroiled everything, but I' also had a great number of encores. The Mac&cheese/baked bean beer can burgers are a hit everywhere I've made them.

I think the cookbook reference was a generous compliment.

Joe


----------



## pbuck

Honey BBQ snack sticks are cooling. [emoji39][emoji39][emoji39]


----------



## Southern83

Have egg… will travel. Just picked up a mini max and drug it to the beach. ( I fixed the flag by the way)


----------



## 12-Ringer

Southern83 said:


> View attachment 4437073
> 
> Have egg… will travel. Just picked up a mini max and drug it to the beach. ( I fixed the flag by the way)


Nice!!!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> Honey BBQ snack sticks are cooling. [emoji39][emoji39][emoji39]


Making me HUNGRY....those things are awesome. Probably the best seasoning I've used and I use it on several things these days. Want to blow a few minds....mix some with apple cider vinegar to paste consistency and rub a properly trimmed beef or venison roast, smoke with Apple to desired temp I get mine way up to an IT of 200 and wrap for an hour...WOW!

Joe


----------



## GoofyArcher

yummy


----------



## chaded

Pork shoulder goes in smoker tonight for my wifes co-workers tomorrow. I hope it doesnt kill them. Lol


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

What some smoked turkey recipes ? Like a big turkey breast ?

What's ya'lls secrets ? I think I might like smoked turkey more than brisket.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## pbuck

chaded said:


> Pork shoulder goes in smoker tonight for my wifes co-workers tomorrow. I hope it doesnt kill them. Lol


They'll talk about it for A LONG time if it does. Lol!


----------



## chaded

pbuck said:


> They'll talk about it for A LONG time if it does. Lol!


My one thing going for me is that it is a hospital so perhaps they will be able to take care of food poisoning quickly. If not, it is her last day and we are moving to the bottom of the state soon anyway. Lol


----------



## nhns4

Vortexed again yesterday. Turned out awesome. Did some walleye while I waited.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

Well, good news is that the shoulder didn't make my wife's co-workers sick. I made a pretty big one (7.5#) and she called a little bit ago and said there was only enough left for two little sandwiches.


----------



## 12-Ringer

chaded said:


> Well, good news is that the shoulder didn't make my wife's co-workers sick. I made a pretty big one (7.5#) and she called a little bit ago and said there was only enough left for two little sandwiches.


Good news! 

You didn't even get an invite to the celebration?

If that's the case, that's a tough one.

Joe


----------



## chaded

12-Ringer said:


> Good news!
> 
> You didn't even get an invite to the celebration?
> 
> If that's the case, that's a tough one.
> 
> Joe


Yes I was invited but I have some stuff to do today (like taking my mother to chemo along with some other things). I am about to smoke a couple baby back ribs for tonight though.


----------



## nhns4

18.71 lbs about to hit the smoker. With some help from the little one. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

nhns4 said:


> 18.71 lbs about to hit the smoker. With some help from the little one.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk



That right there is what its ALL about!!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

2-lb. loin...trimmed and seasoned with a custom BBQ rub

5lbs of reds, diced, doused with sesame oil coated with 1 packed of hidden valley dry ranch dressing mix and thee tablespoons of the same rub used on the pork...

Will accompany both with a vege medley tossed in BBQ cream/cheese sauce.

The hounds are barking at the door...finished pics later (hopefully)










Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

They were like Piranhas...nabbed a quick pic before they ate everything but the plate and utensils.....










Flank steaks tomorrow night

Joe


----------



## MossyMO64

Cooked some bacon that was seasoned with Tatonka Dust on a Grilling Mat around the Vortex.


-----

A little later cold smoked the Tatonka Dust seasoned buffalo burgers with oak for about an hour.


-----

The burgers and fries were then all cooked and buns toasted indirect around the Vortex. Towards the end of the cook the fries were placed directly over the coals for a bit.


-----


-----

Simple, easy and tasty!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Flank steak with a custom rub that consists of Worcestershire, old bay, brown sugar, onion powder, and pressed garlic. 

Steaks trimmed, rubbed, fridged overnight. Cold smoke with Apple for 45-minutes, then add the heat at 230 until IT hits 145. Keep the applewood smoke going the whole time.

Ivation reads 124 now, probably a good 45 min to go.

Accompanied with spinach/crab/cream cheese stuffed mushrooms and a veggie of the wife's choice.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Couldn't even get a shot of the mushrooms

Joe


----------



## nhns4

Leftovers from the pork turn into tacos. That's why I never add BBQ sauce to the meat. Others can individually.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Big weekend on taps for grillers and smokers...hope to see this thread back robots rightful spot....at the tip of the first page

Joe


----------



## HoosierArcher88

Picked up a masterbuilt smoker on clearance last week at my local Orshelns. First victim was a whole chicken. Brined overnight and then rubbed with beer can chicken rub. Tasted delicous!


----------



## One_Shot_2016

Looking great.


----------



## skinner2

So what is everyone smoking this coming holiday weekend? Trying to decide what I want to smoke this weekend.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Local store has whole brisket on sale. May have to get a couple


----------



## nicko

Not sure if anybody is coming to our house yet but either way, I've got two brisket sections in the freezer that will be going on the egg.


----------



## Dblstufttaco

skinner2 said:


> So what is everyone smoking this coming holiday weekend? Trying to decide what I want to smoke this weekend.


71 lbs of packer briskets and 55lbs of whole chickens. 
Big party on Saturday night. Starting the briskets Friday night on 2 Kamado Joe Big Joes. Chickens will get cooked Saturday morning sometime on our re-purposed 275 gallon fuel oil tank.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Dblstufttaco said:


> 71 lbs of packer briskets and 55lbs of whole chickens.
> Big party on Saturday night. Starting the briskets Friday night on 2 Kamado Joe Big Joes. Chickens will get cooked Saturday morning sometime on our re-purposed 275 gallon fuel oil tank.


I must have lost my invite


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

Dblstufttaco said:


> 71 lbs of packer briskets and 55lbs of whole chickens.
> Big party on Saturday night. Starting the briskets Friday night on 2 Kamado Joe Big Joes. Chickens will get cooked Saturday morning sometime on our re-purposed 275 gallon fuel oil tank.


You're gonna have a blow out !

Enjoy and please post some pics.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Dblstufttaco

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> You're gonna have a blow out !
> 
> Enjoy and please post some pics.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone



Every year we cook a different meat. This will be the first year trying briskets. Hopefully all goes well. 

I will try to get pics. I always forget during the cooks... Usually too worried about making sure everything gets prepared. It's usually a hectic time between cutting up and cleaning up before guests want to eat...


----------



## 12-Ringer

Dblstufttaco said:


> 71 lbs of packer briskets and 55lbs of whole chickens.
> Big party on Saturday night. Starting the briskets Friday night on 2 Kamado Joe Big Joes. Chickens will get cooked Saturday morning sometime on our re-purposed 275 gallon fuel oil tank.


Holy hell....that's enough for a restaurant, must be one heck of a shin-dig!!

Joe


----------



## Luke M

Everytime I look at this thread my mouth starts watering! I am tagging it for when I get a smoker!


----------



## nicko

If I had the space to store it, I'd hillbilly up a DIY smoker with a metal trash can or some other type of fireproof enclosure just for something bigger to play around with.


----------



## 12-Ringer

SAD, SAD day in Delco....the owners of The Famous Slacks Hoagie Shack in Springfield PA died in a house fire caused by a malfunctioning propane fueled smoker in the backyard. Apparently they were preparing for a weekend gathering.

http://www.delcotimes.com/general-n...n-well-liked-couple-die-in-early-morning-fire

SAD Day!!!

Joe


----------



## skinner2

Threw a brisket on the smoker tonight, it's my first try at one. So hopefully it turns out good.


----------



## skinner2

12-Ringer said:


> SAD, SAD day in Delco....the owners of The Famous Slacks Hoagie Shack in Springfield PA died in a house fire caused by a malfunctioning propane fueled smoker in the backyard. Apparently they were preparing for a weekend gathering.
> 
> http://www.delcotimes.com/general-n...n-well-liked-couple-die-in-early-morning-fire
> 
> SAD Day!!!
> 
> Joe


That is awful news.


----------



## HoosierArcher88

Smoked 7 pounds of wings today for a family function.


----------



## DV1

12-Ringer said:


> SAD, SAD day in Delco....the owners of The Famous Slacks Hoagie Shack in Springfield PA died in a house fire caused by a malfunctioning propane fueled smoker in the backyard. Apparently they were preparing for a weekend gathering.
> 
> http://www.delcotimes.com/general-n...n-well-liked-couple-die-in-early-morning-fire
> 
> SAD Day!!!
> 
> Joe


That's terrible. Saw that on the news.


----------



## DV1

HoosierArcher88 said:


> View attachment 4478530
> 
> Smoked 7 pounds of wings today for a family function.


That looks great. Tell us about your process.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

12-Ringer said:


> SAD, SAD day in Delco....the owners of The Famous Slacks Hoagie Shack in Springfield PA died in a house fire caused by a malfunctioning propane fueled smoker in the backyard. Apparently they were preparing for a weekend gathering.
> 
> http://www.delcotimes.com/general-n...n-well-liked-couple-die-in-early-morning-fire
> 
> SAD Day!!!
> 
> Joe


That is just TERRIBLE !!! OMG so very sad.


----------



## Outback Man

Got a couple racks of ribs and a tri tip on the smoker but decided I wanted to try something new too...



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Terrible news Joe. The eyewitness descriptions are awful to read.


----------



## nicko

Time to make the brisket.


----------



## HoosierArcher88

DV1 said:


> That looks great. Tell us about your process.


I'm relatively green to smoking soo I took a simple approach. Coated the wings with a dry rub of : chili powder/paprika/salt/pepper/garlic powder/cayenne pepper/ and brown sugar. Then smoked em at 250deg for 2 hours. I'm eager to revisit this one and experiment with the rub. Thankyou for your kind words!


----------



## nicko

3.5 hours in to the smoke and the briskets have hit the stall point. Got the egg temp at 220-225, one cut is holding steady at 167, the other was at 171 but has dropped to 169. Must be the fat cap rendering and cooling down the meat. 

We're not expecting people until 3 and then eating around 4 so I'm in no rush.


----------



## nicko

It's very interesting how this fat rendering process works and how it affects the cook time. During the past 1/2 hour, the egg temp has remained steady at 225 but the IT temp of the brisket has continued to drop. One cut is now down to 163 and the other at 162. During the first couple hours of the smoke, I was thinking the IT was rising too fast but I can see now that it is just the way brisket cooks. 

Gotta say this is the first time I've seen IT fall while cooking temp has remained the same.


----------



## pbuck

I've read the stall is caused by the liquids in the meat starting to evaporate thereby cooling the meat much like sweating does and not as much by the fat starting to break down. 

Think that was on amazing ribs.com but I don't go there much anymore since they almost force you to pay to use the site now.


----------



## pbuck

Just put a couple stuffed pork tenderloins on the BGE. 

Butterflied them and pounded them out flat then spread on a mixture of sweet Italian sausage and cream cheese. 










Next a added some aged white cheddar crumbles and spinach then rolled em up. 



















And a nice bacon wrap to hold it all together. 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Into the Egg at 375 ish with a few apple chunks and they should be done in about 45-60 mins.


----------



## pbuck




----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks good buck!

Joe


----------



## joesandi

Outback Man said:


> Got a couple racks of ribs and a tri tip on the smoker but decided I wanted to try something new too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok, so how was the corn? Just gotta know.


----------



## Outback Man

pbuck said:


> I've read the stall is caused by the liquids in the meat starting to evaporate thereby cooling the meat much like sweating does and not as much by the fat starting to break down.


I've always wondered if spritzing meat causes this too. More liquid on surface to evaporate. I've noticed my longer stalls when spritzing too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

joesandi said:


> Ok, so how was the corn? Just gotta know.


Was pretty damn good. Bacon didn't get "done" so finished for 1-2 minutes in a hot pan after. This batch seemed sweeter than the batch we also boiled. I didn't put anything on it other than bacon (no salt, butter, or spices). Someone mentioned putting dry ranch powder on the corn before wrapping. Will definitely play with things and do it again. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Outback Man said:


> Was pretty damn good. Bacon didn't get "done" so finished for 1-2 minutes in a hot pan after. This batch seemed sweeter than the batch we also boiled. I didn't put anything on it other than bacon (no salt, butter, or spices). Someone mentioned putting dry ranch powder on the corn before wrapping. Will definitely play with things and do it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sprinkle with brown sugar before you wrap with bacon - AMAZING! I usually take mine off, remove the husks and put them directly on the grill grate for a few minutes to help the bacon along. Curious, how long you kept them on the grill and at what temp? I try to hold mine between 200-250 for about 45-minutes or so and then finish as mentioned above.

Joe


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

Wow some great looking 4th of July foods. Great job guys. Some people just have that art to make things while others such as myself, have no clue ! lol


----------



## CBB1

What do you guys recommend for a good Grill/ Meat thermometer?


----------



## 12-Ringer

CBB1 said:


> What do you guys recommend for a good Grill/ Meat thermometer?


I have these two and have been very happy with both - they are both knock-offs from the Maverick and the Thermapen, but I have not had any performance issues with either and would confidently recommend both - depending on your needs...

https://www.amazon.com/Ivation-Long...7657&sr=8-2&keywords=ivation+meat+thermometer

https://www.amazon.com/Lavatools-Ja...UTF8&qid=1467727679&sr=1-5&keywords=thermapen


"Purchased" a Meater through the Kickstarter way back when - I recently received the 29th Meater Update before the Holiday weekend, but still no product yetIf I am not mistaken the rollout was expected in March of 16, now moved to "end of summer 16". Looks neat, hope it will be worth the wait.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1977846026/meater-the-first-truly-wireless-smart-meat-thermom

Hope this helps.

Joe


----------



## pbuck

CBB1 said:


> What do you guys recommend for a good Grill/ Meat thermometer?


Hard to beat the old Maverick 732. Amazon has a great deal where you get bear paws and the Mav for $60. 

Maverick Wireless Barbecue Thermometer - Black ET732 - Includes Bear Paw Meat Handlers https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EV8WQ2C/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_jb8Exb5WNYJZB


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> Hard to beat the old Maverick 732. Amazon has a great deal where you get bear paws and the Mav for $60.
> 
> Maverick Wireless Barbecue Thermometer - Black ET732 - Includes Bear Paw Meat Handlers https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EV8WQ2C/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_jb8Exb5WNYJZB



Yes, that is a good deal right there...

Joe


----------



## Outback Man

12-Ringer said:


> Sprinkle with brown sugar before you wrap with bacon - AMAZING! I usually take mine off, remove the husks and put them directly on the grill grate for a few minutes to help the bacon along. Curious, how long you kept them on the grill and at what temp? I try to hold mine between 200-250 for about 45-minutes or so and then finish as mentioned above.
> 
> Joe


I went two hours at 225 with them. I cranked the temp up to 425 at the end thinking I'd finish them that way but after about 15 minutes of building temp I decided it would just be easier to finish inside so I pulled them off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

12-Ringer said:


> I have these two and have been very happy with both - they are both knock-offs from the Maverick and the Thermapen, but I have not had any performance issues with either and would confidently recommend both - depending on your needs...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Ivation-Long...7657&sr=8-2&keywords=ivation+meat+thermometer
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Lavatools-Ja...UTF8&qid=1467727679&sr=1-5&keywords=thermapen
> 
> 
> "Purchased" a Meater through the Kickstarter way back when - I recently received the 29th Meater Update before the Holiday weekend, but still no product yetIf I am not mistaken the rollout was expected in March of 16, now moved to "end of summer 16". Looks neat, hope it will be worth the wait.
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1977846026/meater-the-first-truly-wireless-smart-meat-thermom
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Joe



I was wondering if you guys got those yet.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Outback Man said:


> I went two hours at 225 with them. I cranked the temp up to 425 at the end thinking I'd finish them that way but after about 15 minutes of building temp I decided it would just be easier to finish inside so I pulled them off.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool -thanks for sharing - try the brown sugar sprinkle - you'll thank me later :wink: the combo with the bacon grease is something special; just don't share with the cardiologist:zip:

Joe


----------



## MossyMO64

CBB1 said:


> What do you guys recommend for a good Grill/ Meat thermometer?


Maverick Flip Tip Instant Read Thermometer $14.99
Available in 5 colors - Black, White, Red, Orange, & Lime Green


-----


Maverick ET-732 $59.99
Wireless Barbeque/Smoker Remote Thermometer
with FREE Tatonka Dust Shaker!!



Available at www.owensbbq.com/thermometers.html


----------



## DV1

Any of you guys running MES 30 units ever have problem with wild temp swings? I'm having a hard time maintaining temps, getting wild temp swings from 200-270 on the Ivation I use to monitor temps. It will be setteled at 225 so I walk away, come back 20 minutes later and it's 260, so I knock 10 degrees off on the control panel and it will drop down to 200 or 210, so I add a few degrees and it goes to 250 and keeps climbing. I've had the temp set on the panel at 220 and the Ivation reads 270. Anyone have experience with this?

Update: just went and changed the batteries in the Ivation. Temp was reading 260 on Ivation, 225 on MES panel. I've had 2 racks of St Louis ribs in since noon and they are not done yet (over 8 hours). After changing the batteries, I gave it a few minutes and went back to check the temps. 225 on the MES read-out and 210 on the Ivation, and still dropping.


----------



## 12-Ringer

From my experience the MES thermostat is JUNK, never reads right and almost always higher...here is how I tested, I had three remotes in the unit all three read between 210-214, yet the MES read 240? I will say both the Maverick 732 and the Ivation will get a little funny when their power sources go low.

As far as the temp swings in the MES, I think you will find most have noticed swings, but I can't say I have ever noticed 70-degree swings, I think the most I have ever experienced was a 20-degree spike and when I investigated I realize some of the chips had actually caught fire. A lot contribute to the MES's ability to maintain, what's inside, how you are getting it smoke, air flow, temps outside, etc...

Hope this helps a little.

Joe


----------



## DV1

12-Ringer said:


> From my experience the MES thermostat is JUNK, never reads right and almost always higher...here is how I tested, I had three remotes in the unit all three read between 210-214, yet the MES read 240? I will say both the Maverick 732 and the Ivation will get a little funny when their power sources go low.
> 
> As far as the temp swings in the MES, I think you will find most have noticed swings, but I can't say I have ever noticed 70-degree swings, I think the most I have ever experienced was a 20-degree spike and when I investigated I realize some of the chips had actually caught fire. A lot contribute to the MES's ability to maintain, what's inside, how you are getting it smoke, air flow, temps outside, etc...
> 
> Hope this helps a little.
> 
> Joe


Well, I don't think it's the MES. I have been testing the ivation in my oven in the house all morning. Oven set on 200 and the ivation is swinging between 220 and 300. New batteries, probe is crystal clean still getting high readings and big swings. I can stand there and watch the temp drop 20 degrees in less than a minute from 270 to 250, then 5 minutes later, it's up to 300. Last year, my ivation always read lower than my MES and things were pretty reliable, 15 to 20 degrees lower on the ivation than the MES. This year, my ivation is 50 + degrees higher than my MES, and now my kitchen oven, so, maybe I have a bad probe. Would explain why my ribs took almost 9 hours, and still aren't where I like them: I was trying to keep the temp at 225 on the ivation, which may have only been 180 in the MES.

edit: Just checked it before and after typing this. In the few minutes it took to type, the temp went from 255 to 289, and the oven never kicked on, still set on 200. Then watched it for a timed 30 seconds and it dropped from 289 to 261. Time for a new thermometer. This one is barley a year old.


----------



## DV1

Just got off the phone with ivation customer service. Told him my problem, and he said it's a common problem with their probes. Thermometer is less than a year old and covered under warranty so they are sending out a new probe.


----------



## 12-Ringer

DV1 said:


> Just got off the phone with ivation customer service. Told him my problem, and he said it's a common problem with their probes. Thermometer is less than a year old and covered under warranty so they are sending out a new probe.


Good to hear.

Joe


----------



## BGagner

Well ladies and gents, I officially have the equipment to start the addiction...

One of my best friends won a Medium BGE in a contest and didn't need it so he gave it to me. Clearly, he's one heck of a buddy. I also realize he needs a much nicer birthday gift now haha. Anyway, I have taken delivery of said BGE and am looking to have a table built for it soon. Then, the cooking starts. Finally, I can start to contribute to this epic thread Joe started many moons ago. Looking forward to what my cooking future holds...


----------



## 12-Ringer

BGagner said:


> Well ladies and gents, I officially have the equipment to start the addiction...
> 
> One of my best friends won a Medium BGE in a contest and didn't need it so he gave it to me. Clearly, he's one heck of a buddy. I also realize he needs a much nicer birthday gift now haha. Anyway, I have taken delivery of said BGE and am looking to have a table built for it soon. Then, the cooking starts. Finally, I can start to contribute to this epic thread Joe started many moons ago. Looking forward to what my cooking future holds...


Wow...that is some buddy you've got there...welcome to the addiction my friend!!

Joe


----------



## MossyMO64

Bacon blue-cheeseburger venison brats with potato grillers on the grill cooking indirect around the Vortex.


-----

When the brats were almost done they went into a simmering cast iron pan of sautéed onions, sauerkraut, butter, and beer.


-----

This meal hit the spot!


-----

Here is a shot of the hi temp blue cheese in the brat...


----------



## sawtoothscream

think im going to grab an akorn soon. Seems like it would do everything I need it too do and the price isnt too bad .


----------



## nhns4

sawtoothscream said:


> think im going to grab an akorn soon. Seems like it would do everything I need it too do and the price isnt too bad .


If you look around you should be able to find a good deal. I got mine around this time 3 years ago for like 230$ through Meijers. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## bambikiller

Ribs today fellas










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sawtoothscream

nhns4 said:


> If you look around you should be able to find a good deal. I got mine around this time 3 years ago for like 230$ through Meijers.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Everyone around here is around $280-300 area. Home depot has it w/ a cart for $279


----------



## ksgobbler

Don't remember if I posted it here or not but do not set your wood pellet grill on a wood deck. We would've had a house fire


Now have a new GMG Daniel Boone. Gonna cook on it everyday when my days off start.


----------



## Billy H

ksgobbler said:


> Don't remember if I posted it here or not but do not set your wood pellet grill on a wood deck. We would've had a house fire
> 
> 
> Now have a new GMG Daniel Boone. Gonna cook on it everyday when my days off start.


What the ,,,,,,How does that happen ?


----------



## ksgobbler

No sure. Cleaned a couple weeks prior. Had just pulled off a Boston butt and putt on some jalapeño poppers. Walked out and noticed more smoke than usual. When I opened the lid it took off. Fire out of every orfice. So hot the pain on the outside was burning down like a wildfire backing down a mountain.


----------



## 12-Ringer

ksgobbler said:


> No sure. Cleaned a couple weeks prior. Had just pulled off a Boston butt and putt on some jalapeño poppers. Walked out and noticed more smoke than usual. When I opened the lid it took off. Fire out of every orfice. So hot the pain on the outside was burning down like a wildfire backing down a mountain.


Damn man, GLAD no one was hurt - hope you can figure out what happened!

Joe


----------



## shinobi3

first time doing four Boston butts on the acorn......turned out great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

I have one of them grills for three years now. It must have kept feeding pellets or maybe bad grease build up. Mine is in a stone patio thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Outback Man

Grease fires are no fun. I've had two now and both totally my fault. Went from low and slow on greasy items straight to full blast to finish things. It's no fun that's for sure. Glad no one got hurt or nothing too major got damaged. 

Did some chickens this weekend. 24 hour brine and injected with Creole butter. They were just a tad juicy. 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

And on a total side note...if you're moving your smoker across town in the back of your pick up please make sure to secure it properly. Some poor SOB lost one just a little ways in front of me yesterday at 70 mph. Think he will definitely be in the market for a new one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Outback Man said:


> Grease fires are no fun. I've had two now and both totally my fault. Went from low and slow on greasy items straight to full blast to finish things. It's no fun that's for sure. Glad no one got hurt or nothing too major got damaged.
> 
> Did some chickens this weekend. 24 hour brine and injected with Creole butter. They were just a tad juicy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Creole Butter is some good stuff...curious what you did for your brine?

Joe


----------



## KSQ2

My corndogs for lunch are looking pretty pitiful now, thanks a lot guys!


----------



## 138104

Outback Man said:


> And on a total side note...if you're moving your smoker across town in the back of your pick up please make sure to secure it properly. Some poor SOB lost one just a little ways in front of me yesterday at 70 mph. Think he will definitely be in the market for a new one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Years back, I did that with a new grill. Thankfully, the grill didn't hit another car.


----------



## woodmaster0462

Tagged


----------



## Outback Man

12-Ringer said:


> Creole Butter is some good stuff...curious what you did for your brine?
> 
> Joe


Nothing measured but...apple cider, raw sugar, whatever the big chunky salt is called, onion powder, garlic powder, pepper, all spice, and something green and leafy (can't remember if parsley or oregano or what)...Man, that's got to be the worst recalled recipe ever.


----------



## chaded

ksgobbler said:


> Don't remember if I posted it here or not but do not set your wood pellet grill on a wood deck. We would've had a house fire
> 
> 
> Now have a new GMG Daniel Boone. Gonna cook on it everyday when my days off start.



Thats scary. What pellet grill is that?


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

Awesome !! 




shinobi3 said:


> View attachment 4510201
> View attachment 4510209
> first time doing four Boston butts on the acorn......turned out great
> 
> 
> 
> I am not so sure it can get any better looking than this ! Great job ! Those acorns rock !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgobbler

chaded said:


> ksgobbler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't remember if I posted it here or not but do not set your wood pellet grill on a wood deck. We would've had a house fire
> 
> 
> Now have a new GMG Daniel Boone. Gonna cook on it everyday when my days off start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats scary. What pellet grill is that?
Click to expand...

It was a Traeger lil Texas elite


----------



## Ishi Spirit

^^^ What do you think caused the fire?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Ishi Spirit said:


> ^^^ What do you think caused the fire?


Was wondering the same thing...

Joe


----------



## Luke M

12-Ringer said:


> Was wondering the same thing...
> 
> Joe


I am thinking the drippings got into the element tray somehow and just went up like when a brat pops on your grill. Hope everyone was ok with that one!


----------



## Ishi Spirit

I thought it looked like mine but I was wrong. I have a GMG they have a metal cover that goes over the fire box. Glad no one was hurt or property damage.


----------



## MossyMO64

Bacon wrapped hotdogs on the grill.


-----

Bacon wrapped hotdog on a toasted bun with sautéed red, yellow and green peppers and shredded/melted colby jack cheese.


----------



## nicko

That's a good lookin' dog!


----------



## pbuck

nicko said:


> That's a good lookin' dog!


Gets my vote for Best Of Show for the "hot" breed of dogs.


----------



## Lacey3233

We just bought a smoker, def going to try this out. Looks amazing!!


----------



## K9-26

Love this thread! Thanks all for the great ideas!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Thanks to amazen-products can turn any grill into a smoker (sort of) even when you're away on vaca....

Honey BBQ Bacon Cheddar stuffed meatloaf...









Joe


----------



## MossyMO64

Marinated the shrimp, half in Citrus Pepper and the other half in Jamaican Jerk for 30 minutes. Then put the marinated shrimp on Fire Wire skewers and grilled them around the Vortex. I think I could get use to this one course meal!


----------



## pbuck

Another batch of Honey BBQ beef snack sticks ready for smoke tomorrow. These have pepper jack cheese in em.


----------



## ksgobbler

I bought a GMG Daniel Boone. Like the way my Trager cooked better. Like the peaked hood on the GMG and the temp control.


----------



## nicko

Has anybody done any fish lately? I want to do salmon on a cedar plank which is supposed to add a real nice flavor.


----------



## MossyMO64

pbuck said:


> Another batch of Honey BBQ beef snack sticks ready for smoke tomorrow. These have pepper jack cheese in em.


Your sticks look excellent! 

As good as Honey BBQ meat sticks are my wife and I tried something that brings the flavor to an even better level that we didn't think was possible... we added a pound of dehydrated pineapple to the mix! Now were working on stocking the dehydrated pineapple so when customers order the Honey BBQ meat stick mix they have the option of adding dehydrated pineapple to their order.


----------



## MossyMO64

Chicken fajita quesadilla filled with sautéed red onions, red, yellow, orange & green peppers on the grill.


-----

Topped with sour cream and salsa!



Thanks for looking!


----------



## pbuck

MossyMO64 said:


> Your sticks look excellent!
> 
> As good as Honey BBQ meat sticks are my wife and I tried something that brings the flavor to an even better level that we didn't think was possible... we added a pound of dehydrated pineapple to the mix! Now were working on stocking the dehydrated pineapple so when customers order the Honey BBQ meat stick mix they have the option of adding dehydrated pineapple to their order.


Thanks, Marty. 

That sounds really good but the wife doesn't like pineapple. I guess I'll have to try a partial batch next time.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Has anybody done any fish lately? I want to do salmon on a cedar plank which is supposed to add a real nice flavor.


never really noticed much of a flavor from the plank itself, but it sure helps removing the fish from the heat as they love to stick to the grates.

I've done Salmon, shrimp, scallops, clams, lobster and tuna with GREAT success....not so much success when I tried crabs and flounder.:zip:

I know I got the basics from someone on this thread, but I have tweaked just a bit to meet our taste buds...this is really good on scallops and salmon....
1/3 cup soy
1/4 cup dark brown sugar
1/3 cup olive oil
1/3 cup of water
2 tablespoons minced garlic
1 TEAspoon of Old Bay

Marinate fillets or scallops over night
use Hickory wood and Apple juice in the pan
smoke at 225 until IT hits 145ish - need a quick read pen as you really don't want to overcook either, I know many who take them off around 135-140 and wrap in foil to finish to avoid overcooking. Experience has told me it takes about 45-60 minutes to get there if your holding good at 225.

Something else that has been a BIG hit the summer...smoked tuna dip....
Marinate the tuna steak(s) overnight in the same marinade detailed above
use Applewood 
smoke at 225 until IT hits 155-160 (depends a lot on the thickness of the steak, you do NOT want a lot of moisture in the cut)
remove from smoker and use a fork to shred the tuna
toss with Miracle Whip (amount to your desired level of creaminess) and 1-2 tablespoons of sweet relish
EXCELLENT on crackers, with cheese, pita chips, on nachos, or even in a sandwich 
I know many might find is almost sacrilegious to use a tuna steak in this way, but once you try it, I'll bet you do more....

Joe


----------



## pbuck

Have my batch of Snack sticks cooling. The pepper jack cheese added a good bit of heat but they're not overly hot. Great beer drinking snacks. Lol!


----------



## Ishi Spirit

I`m sending you my address so you can send me some of them sticks. I would like to critique them for you :hungry:


----------



## pbuck

Ishi Spirit said:


> I`m sending you my address so you can send me some of them sticks. I would like to critique them for you :hungry:


Lol! That's why I have to keep making them. I give them away too quickly. 

Just about everyone wants to donate meat so I can make some for them. I just tell em I'll teach them how so they can make all they want. Lol


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> Lol! That's why I have to keep making them. I give them away too quickly.
> 
> Just about everyone wants to donate meat so I can make some for them. I just tell em I'll teach them how so they can make all they want. Lol


I hear ya' on that...I stopped sharing when I was making them with family and friends as so many seemed to stop by for a visit just about the time they come out of the smoker Not sure if you have tried it yet, but you can use the same Honey BBQ mix and stuff Summer Sausage casings - it is an absolute hit everywhere I have taken it, served by itself or with crackers and cheese. 

BTW=you still have the best signature line on AT - every time I see it I can't help but chuckle...

Joe


----------



## pbuck

All wiped down and trimmed up and ready to vacuum pack.


----------



## MossyMO64

New grate for the Weber 22.5" kettle.


-----

Naturally had to give it a burn to season it before cooking on it!


----------



## nicko

MossyMO64 said:


> New grate for the Weber 22.5" kettle.
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> Naturally had to give it a burn to season it before cooking on it!


Very cool looking.


----------



## pbuck

Sweet!


----------



## Ishi Spirit

That is cool looking!


----------



## nhns4

nicko said:


> Has anybody done any fish lately? I want to do salmon on a cedar plank which is supposed to add a real nice flavor.


I've stayed away from fish. All I hear afterwords is I can't get my smoker to stop having a fish taste afterwards. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

nhns4 said:


> I've stayed away from fish. All I hear afterwords is I can't get my smoker to stop having a fish taste afterwards.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Never had that experience...I typically plank any fish (except shellfish still in the shell (crabs, clams, lobster).

Joe


----------



## MossyMO64

Saw a post of triple dipped, beer battered "fried' chicken off the grill using a Vortex and a Weber kettle and knew we had to try the recipe following it to a "T" on a kamado grill smoking with a chunk of apple wood and chicken thighs.


-----


-----

Well I'll be danged... it was unbelievably crispy as any fried chicken we've ever had!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

MossyMO64 said:


> Saw a post of triple dipped, beer battered "fried' chicken off the grill using a Vortex and a Weber kettle and knew we had to try the recipe following it to a "T" on a kamado grill smoking with a chunk of apple wood and chicken thighs.
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> Well I'll be danged... it was unbelievably crispy as any fried chicken we've ever had!


Time to share that recipe!


----------



## MossyMO64

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Time to share that recipe!


Seasoned with Owens BBQ Buffalo Wing seasoning, then followed the following recipe for the rest. But instead of fried I did them on the BGE around a full vortex of lump running 450º with a chunk of apple wood till an internal temp of at least 175º in the thighs. http://allrecipes.com/recipe/89268/triple-dipped-fried-chicken


----------



## nogoodreezen

MossyMO64 said:


> Saw a post of triple dipped, beer battered "fried' chicken off the grill using a Vortex and a Weber kettle and knew we had to try the recipe following it to a "T" on a kamado grill smoking with a chunk of apple wood and chicken thighs.
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> Well I'll be danged... it was unbelievably crispy as any fried chicken we've ever had!


Saw that over on the smoked meat forums. Definitely trying this soon!

Sent from my SM-G900R6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nogoodreezen

Second cook on my new offset. This batch turned out much better than my first attempt. I still have a little work to do but I think this dog will hunt!

Sent from my SM-G900R6 using Tapatalk


----------



## switchback84

This thread Made me decide I NEED a smoker. Thinking of picking up a Weber smokey mountain.


----------



## 12-Ringer

switchback84 said:


> This thread Made me decide I NEED a smoker. Thinking of picking up a Weber smokey mountain.


You wouldn't be the first who has fallen victim to this thread!

Joe


----------



## Bulian82

Just a question for all of you using pellet grills. Would you buy a yoder ys 640 or a rectech rt 680? I am in the market for a new on and would like something a little bigger. I have a green mountain grill now and like it but want to step it up a notch. For any of you that have these I would love your opinion. 

Thanks Jon


----------



## switchback84

What is everyone's thoughts on a 18 inch smokey mountain?


----------



## 12-Ringer

switchback84 said:


> What is everyone's thoughts on a 18 inch smokey mountain?


Guy at the beach picked one up used and seems to like it a lot. I am not sure if it would be for me - I don't care too much for the design and watching him work his, seems like it is more work in that little space. I will concede it is new to him and he didn't have a system down yet. 

Just my observations, I don't personally own one and have never cooked with one either. Hopefully someone with some first hand knowledge will chime in for ya'

Joe


----------



## lovetohunt93

switchback84 said:


> What is everyone's thoughts on a 18 inch smokey mountain?


I have the 22.5" Smokey Mountain. Absolutely love it! Once you get the hang of how far to leave the vents/dampers open it will hold really steady. A few weeks ago I did a couple butts for some pulled pork, had the top vent half open and each of the bottom dampers open about 3/16", it held like a rock between 225-235 degrees all day. 

I wish I had an 18" to go with it though. Sometimes the 22.5" is a lot of smoker when you are just doing small cooks. Either way, the Smokey Mountains are amazing.

I will add the only thing you need to watch for is ash build up on top of your charcoal. If you notice your temp is dropping but you have not touched any of the vents/dampers, you most likely have some ash building up and suffocating your coals. Just open the side door and stir it to knock the ash down through the grate, problem solved.


----------



## nrlombar

Working on the mailbox mod for my MES30. What do people use for the venting on the mailbox? Can you just drill holes through the door or should I try and find a vent like the one that is on top of the smoker. Also any tricks/tips for cooking a brisket in one of these? I cant fit a whole packer cut and usually end up cutting it in half, which I think leads to drying out the flat. Struggling to get it right. 

Thanks!


----------



## hockeyman474

I've been gone but I'm back! Glad to see this thread still alive!


----------



## hockeyman474

lovetohunt93 said:


> I have the 22.5" Smokey Mountain. Absolutely love it! Once you get the hang of how far to leave the vents/dampers open it will hold really steady. A few weeks ago I did a couple butts for some pulled pork, had the top vent half open and each of the bottom dampers open about 3/16", it held like a rock between 225-235 degrees all day.
> 
> I wish I had an 18" to go with it though. Sometimes the 22.5" is a lot of smoker when you are just doing small cooks. Either way, the Smokey Mountains are amazing.
> 
> I will add the only thing you need to watch for is ash build up on top of your charcoal. If you notice your temp is dropping but you have not touched any of the vents/dampers, you most likely have some ash building up and suffocating your coals. Just open the side door and stir it to knock the ash down through the grate, problem solved.


Hello fellow Michigander! Maybe look for a used 14" WSM or build on out of a Smokey Joe? I have the 18 WSM and it's just right for me. The most I've done has been 4 chickens at once. Mine is dialed in like a digital slow cooker.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nrlombar said:


> Working on the mailbox mod for my MES30. What do people use for the venting on the mailbox? Can you just drill holes through the door or should I try and find a vent like the one that is on top of the smoker. Also any tricks/tips for cooking a brisket in one of these? I cant fit a whole packer cut and usually end up cutting it in half, which I think leads to drying out the flat. Struggling to get it right.
> 
> Thanks!


Drilled three holes in the front door and haven't had an issue..

Joe


----------



## MossyMO64

Had some leftover oak smoked/Tatonka Dust seasoned pulled beef from a chuck roast that we added some sautéed onions, red, orange and yellow peppers.


-----

Sandwiched all together in Texas toast with slices of American Swiss cheese in between the fillings and the bread on both sides. Grilled the sandwich in cast iron with onions rings on the BGE with the Vortex.


-----


-----

Man this was packed with flavor!


-----


----------



## pbuck

Have a couple more stuffed pork tenderloins going on the BGE with a few Apple chunks for smoke.


----------



## pbuck

An hour later @ 380-400 dome temp indirect . IT was 165 on the larger one. 












Made up some spicy peach BBQ sauce and drizzled it over the slices. Barely got a pic snapped while there was some left.


----------



## ksgobbler

First ribs off the GMG
They were tasty and my picky kids ate 3 ribs each


----------



## lovetohunt93

hockeyman474 said:


> Hello fellow Michigander! Maybe look for a used 14" WSM or build on out of a Smokey Joe? I have the 18 WSM and it's just right for me. The most I've done has been 4 chickens at once. Mine is dialed in like a digital slow cooker.


I was thinking about doing that, I seen a 14" at BassPro one day and it looked like it would be super handy! 
The most I have done on the 22.5" is (2) 20lb turkeys. Or another time I did 8 Cornish hens and a bunch of potatoes. The thing was stuffed!


----------



## MossyMO64

Cubed up a venison roast, marinated in BEER:30 Four Pepper marinade for a 1/2 hour and made up kabobs on Firewire skewers with the green, red, orange and yellow peppers, onions and the venison.


-----

Cooked indirect on the grill.



Removed the plate setter for a quick sear.


-----

These were very tasty kabobs!


----------



## adr1601

nrlombar said:


> Working on the mailbox mod for my MES30. What do people use for the venting on the mailbox? Can you just drill holes through the door or should I try and find a vent like the one that is on top of the smoker. Also any tricks/tips for cooking a brisket in one of these? I cant fit a whole packer cut and usually end up cutting it in half, which I think leads to drying out the flat. Struggling to get it right.
> 
> Thanks!


I used a step drill to drill three 1'' holes in the door and three in the back. I always just leave the door open on my mail box.


----------



## joesandi

Bacon wrapped broccoli stuffed chicken breasts. Next time won't forget cheese.


----------



## nrlombar

Thanks for the suggestions with the mes mailbox mod. Finished it up tonight and pretty happy with the smoke I'm getting. Actual stand isn't the nicest looking but built it with scraps I had laying around and it serves it's purpose. Threw some shelves and a door on the bottom to store everything as well. 










Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Another little mod for the MES- take out the tiny drip tray and put a larger container underneath. You will thank me later. Lol. I learned this after smoking 8 pork shoulders at once. Cleanup was a mess.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nrlombar said:


> Thanks for the suggestions with the mes mailbox mod. Finished it up tonight and pretty happy with the smoke I'm getting. Actual stand isn't the nicest looking but built it with scraps I had laying around and it serves it's purpose. Threw some shelves and a door on the bottom to store everything as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


Looks good...plenty of recipes here to keep you going for a while!

Joe


----------



## realtown12

Hey fellas,
I'm going to try to smoke a venison hind quarter this weekend. Any advice? I've done plenty of pork shoulders, briskets, but never anything this lean.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## nrlombar

Smoked a fatty last night. 1.5 lbs hot Italian sausage, .5 lbs ground beef stuffed with pepper jack, crispy bacon, bbq sauce, and jalapeno. Then just wrapped it in bacon because I feel like I never get the crispness I like with a bacon weave on the bottom layer.











Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

realtown12 said:


> Hey fellas,
> I'm going to try to smoke a venison hind quarter this weekend. Any advice? I've done plenty of pork shoulders, briskets, but never anything this lean.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Smoke it at 225 with a water pan and pull it when the internal temp hits 140 tops. Low and slow is the way to go for venison roasts. Also, trim as much silver skin, fat, and connective tissue off as you can before cooking.


----------



## nicko

Some of you may remember my posts in this thread about the amount of rocks I found in the ash after running through a bag of Royal Oak and the white residue I got a few times in my egg after a few cooks. I decided to try a bag of the Big Green Egg brand lump charcoal to see if it was worth the extra expense. I just got done burning through the entire bag of BGE lump and still had rocks in the ash.


----------



## pbuck

Nicko, I've burned up I don't know how many bags of various lump brands and don't know that I've found more than 2 or 3 rocks total. Maybe because I sort through mine to keep the biggest chunks for long cooks and don't always use the really small stuff?


----------



## DV1

I did some bone in chicken breasts and thighs today. Injected the breasts with a cajun butter and the rub is Cabela's Beer Can Chicken rub. Saw that Cabela's in DE had them on sale for $6.99 a piece so picked up a few rubs to try. This one was a winner, and it's cheaper than buying the stuff to make your own rub at that price.


----------



## MossyMO64

Pork Butts heavily seasoned with Tatonka Dust on the WSM about to get some red oak smoke.


-----

Added a bottle of Guinness when they were foiled to help keep them moist.


-----

All pulled, excellent bark, good smoke ring, very juicy and incredible flavor.


-----

Tatonka Dusted pulled pork with coleslaw and red onion on the sandwich, served with cottage cheese, sliced tomatoes and sliced mozzarella with prosciutto.


----------



## shinobi3

It looks awesome!! Never heard of tatonka dust might have to try it that bark looks great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DV1

MossyMO64 said:


> Pork Butts heavily seasoned with Tatonka Dust on the WSM about to get some red oak smoke.
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> Added a bottle of Guinness when they were foiled to help keep them moist.
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> All pulled, excellent bark, good smoke ring, very juicy and incredible flavor.
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> Tatonka Dusted pulled pork with coleslaw and red onion on the sandwich, served with cottage cheese, sliced tomatoes and sliced mozzarella with prosciutto.


Man that pork looks good.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

MossyMO64 said:


> Pork Butts heavily seasoned with Tatonka Dust on the WSM about to get some red oak smoke.
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> Added a bottle of Guinness when they were foiled to help keep them moist.
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> All pulled, excellent bark, good smoke ring, very juicy and incredible flavor.
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> Tatonka Dusted pulled pork with coleslaw and red onion on the sandwich, served with cottage cheese, sliced tomatoes and sliced mozzarella with prosciutto.


Looks more like a work of art ! Great job !


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## reylamb

nicko said:


> Some of you may remember my posts in this thread about the amount of rocks I found in the ash after running through a bag of Royal Oak and the white residue I got a few times in my egg after a few cooks. I decided to try a bag of the Big Green Egg brand lump charcoal to see if it was worth the extra expense. I just got done burning through the entire bag of BGE lump and still had rocks in the ash.


Wasn't a fan of the BGE charcoal at all...rocks, metal banding, even found a crushed beer can in one bag......I am using some silver maple stuff out of Canada, but I don't remember the name now????


----------



## 138104

reylamb said:


> Wasn't a fan of the BGE charcoal at all...rocks, metal banding, even found a crushed beer can in one bag......I am using some silver maple stuff out of Canada, but I don't remember the name now????


Maple Leaf Premium Charcoal?


----------



## MossyMO64

Forming the buffalo burger.


-----

Bacon bits in the bottom with green olives and chunks of green olive cheese.


-----

Added some more bacon bits and then sliced green olive cheese.


-----

Potato wedges in a cast iron pan and beer can buffalo burgers indirect around the Vortex smoking with a chunk of oak.


-----

As the cheese was melting added more bacon bits, can never have too much bacon!

-----

Burgers just of the grill.


-----

All plated up with the burger on an onion bun.


-----

A little better look...


-----

This was good eating!


----------



## Hammer 1

This thread pushed me over the edge and I purchased a Traeger pro 22 in June and have been smoking every weekend since! Love this thread. Going to do my first brisket at the end of next week. Waiting on my black ops rub to arrive!


----------



## lungpuncher1

All I have is a regular gas grill right now but I'm about to go over the edge myself and buy a smoker. 

Only thing is I have no clue where to start! Any help?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## DV1

lungpuncher1 said:


> All I have is a regular gas grill right now but I'm about to go over the edge myself and buy a smoker.
> 
> Only thing is I have no clue where to start! Any help?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I started with one of those cheaper, bullet type smokers. Did okay but was tough to hold temperature steady. I now use a MES 30 and Weber kettle. You can get a 22 inch Weber kettle for a decent price and use that to learn smoking, and also use it as a grill if you don't want to smoke all the time. I would suggest buying something like that to see if you really want to get into it. If you don't, you will not have much invested. Don't rush it, try some different things and have fun whatever one you choose.


----------



## Georgia dawg

Weber has a 22" bullet type smoker that works good and is easy to use.


----------



## rmm60985

lungpuncher1 said:


> All I have is a regular gas grill right now but I'm about to go over the edge myself and buy a smoker.
> 
> Only thing is I have no clue where to start! Any help?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


MES 30 is probably the route to go. We love ours. Very easy to use and the food is delicious!


----------



## adr1601

*Chopped and formed bacon?*

Somewhere a ways back someone posted where they were making this from a prepackaged seasoning. If anyone knows of this, or can point me in the direction of that post that would be great! 

I think it was around last winter??


----------



## reylamb

Perry24 said:


> Maple Leaf Premium Charcoal?


Chef's Choice....

I get it from a local BBQ supply place by the house.

It takes a little longer to start than most others I have tried, but I think it gets hotter, burns longer and produces less ash....with less trash in the bags from my experience.


----------



## IN_Varmntr

Smoked a 2lb venison tenderloin today. Seasoned with LaRue Tactical's Dillo Dust. 145 internal temp and ooooh soooo tasty!


----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> *Chopped and formed bacon?*
> 
> Somewhere a ways back someone posted where they were making this from a prepackaged seasoning. If anyone knows of this, or can point me in the direction of that post that would be great!
> 
> I think it was around last winter??


I remember that post but it's buried pretty deep. Owens BBQ has some spice mix. Scroll down a ways. http://www.owensbbq.com/sausage-seasonings-jerky-mixes.html

here's their instructions. http://www.owensbbq.com/uploads/3/4/4/7/34472207/ground_formed_bacon.docx


----------



## MossyMO64

Ground and Formed Bacon seasoning & cure - www.owensbbq.com/sausage-seasonings-jerky-mixes.html


----------



## pbuck

I was a little slow with the mix link, Marty. [emoji41]


----------



## Bishop Archery

That Pork Looks Great!!!




www.bishoparchery.com


----------



## Hoyt Havoc

Some great lookin cookin here guys! Got my mouth watering just looking at the pics. thanks god I can't smell it or I'd be eating my screen.
i like to put smoke on my Brats and was out of fruit wood. Then I remembered I have a couple Mulberry Trees in my yard so I got some dead branches and guess what?
Just as good as applewood! Just thought I'd share.


----------



## maxxis88

Thanks to everyone in this thread!
I've passed it up countless times thinking it was about something else ....

Thanks for the inspiration on the beer can burgers, I saw them and had to try them and they are heaven!! 

Smoked them for about an hour at 275* then hit them on the grill to crisp up the bacon. 










I will be posting in this tread quite often as I love smoking meat......best thread on AT!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxxis88

Never done sausages, mostly butts, loins, ribs and briskets but thanks to this thread I think I'll be doing some!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrlombar

Did some ribs today, disappointed by them again. Did the 3-2-1 method with about 10 minutes only on the grill and they were overcooked again. Anyone else struggle with this?

Also going to try a pastrami sometime soon! 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgobbler

nrlombar said:


> Did some ribs today, disappointed by them again. Did the 3-2-1 method with about 10 minutes only on the grill and they were overcooked again. Anyone else struggle with this?
> 
> Also going to try a pastrami sometime soon!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


What kind of ribs are you using?


----------



## Hammer 1

lungpuncher1 said:


> All I have is a regular gas grill right now but I'm about to go over the edge myself and buy a smoker.
> 
> Only thing is I have no clue where to start! Any help?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I went with a pellet grill because its easy. You set it, put your meat probe in and check it every couple of hours. It holds a constant temp and is very easy to use.


----------



## Hammer 1

nrlombar said:


> Did some ribs today, disappointed by them again. Did the 3-2-1 method with about 10 minutes only on the grill and they were overcooked again. Anyone else struggle with this?
> 
> Also going to try a pastrami sometime soon!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


This is my favorite way to do ribs and they turn out awesome every time. I smoke at 160 for 3 hours, then wrap them with apple juice honey and brown sugar. They cook(actually steam) for 2 hours at 225, Then unwrap and sauce for the last hour. What temps are you cooking with?


----------



## nrlombar

I am smoking at 225 for 3 hours, put in a covered foil pan raised above a combination of apple juice and beer for 2 hours at 225 then I throw them on the grill for a few minutes with some bbq sauce. Last time they were horrible, this time they were better but still not good. Ribs are on sale at the store by me, so planing on picking some more up to try again. Want to get this right. 




Hammer 1 said:


> This is my favorite way to do ribs and they turn out awesome every time. I smoke at 160 for 3 hours, then wrap them with apple juice honey and brown sugar. They cook(actually steam) for 2 hours at 225, Then unwrap and sauce for the last hour. What temps are you cooking with?


----------



## reylamb

nrlombar said:


> I am smoking at 225 for 3 hours, put in a covered foil pan raised above a combination of apple juice and beer for 2 hours at 225 then I throw them on the grill for a few minutes with some bbq sauce. Last time they were horrible, this time they were better but still not good. Ribs are on sale at the store by me, so planing on picking some more up to try again. Want to get this right.


Way too high for the first 3 hours.....160 ish at most.


----------



## nrlombar

reylamb said:


> Way too high for the first 3 hours.....160 ish at most.


Thank you. Some things I found online I said 225 and that's what a guy at work told me. I'm gonna give it another try at 160 tonight. Do you run it at 225 when you have them foiled?

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksgobbler

I do 225 and they turn out great. I go about 4 hrs on the grill then foil them for the 5th hr.

Also don't use baby back ribs if you are. By spare ribs and I can tell you how to butcher them. Spare ribs are more forgiving.


----------



## pbuck

nrlombar said:


> I am smoking at 225 for 3 hours, put in a covered foil pan raised above a combination of apple juice and beer for 2 hours at 225 then I throw them on the grill for a few minutes with some bbq sauce. Last time they were horrible, this time they were better but still not good. Ribs are on sale at the store by me, so planing on picking some more up to try again. Want to get this right.


So when you say they're over cooked, are they mushy or dried out? If they're mushy either cut back the time in the foil or the temps. 

One other thing is... Are they "enhanced" with brine in the package? I've found the injected ones seem a little softer when cooked. It's getting harder and harder around here to find pork ribs and loins that aren't brined.


----------



## nrlombar

They are just tough, not sure how else to describe it. The ribs were from the butcher at Jewel Grocery store, sitting open in meat case, I don't think they were brined but I will ask. Thanks for the suggestions.




pbuck said:


> So when you say they're over cooked, are they mushy or dried out? If they're mushy either cut back the time in the foil or the temps.
> 
> One other thing is... Are they "enhanced" with brine in the package? I've found the injected ones seem a little softer when cooked. It's getting harder and harder around here to find pork ribs and loins that aren't brined.


----------



## pbuck

If they're tough, try leaving them in the foil longer next time. More like 2-3-1.

I usually do baby backs and the wife likes em falling off the bone so I do 2-2.5-1 @ 225-230 and they turn out about perfect.


----------



## nrlombar

pbuck said:


> If they're tough, try leaving them in the foil longer next time. More like 2-3-1.


Thank you going to try another batch tonight or tomorrow. I will let you know how they turn out! 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## maxxis88

Received this in the mail today. I know seems everyone in here is running Ivations but thought I'd try this one out. $50 off Amazon. 


















Threw them in hot water to test with my old single and was consistent. Well see how she works this week with some whole chickens!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammer 1

nrlombar said:


> Thank you going to try another batch tonight or tomorrow. I will let you know how they turn out!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


Wrap them tightly in foil with apple juice, do not use a pan next time I think this will help keep the ribs from drying out.


----------



## pbuck

Hammer 1 said:


> Wrap them tightly in foil with apple juice, do not use a pan next time I think this will help keep the ribs from drying out.


Lol! I'm not really laughing AT your response, just the situation. 

I've always put mine in a pan but the one time I didn't have any pans and I wrapped them in foil, they turned out tough and chewy.  I'm pretty sure it was coincidental but I've never wrapped another batch to find out. Lol


----------



## adr1601

Thanks for the help with the chopped bacon! 

Printed it and added to the cook book.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

Am I the only one who boils my ribs a bit before putting them on the grill ?


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## 12-Ringer

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> Am I the only one who boils my ribs a bit before putting them on the grill ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone



I use to do that, but not anymore - an awesome little trick that will WOW-EM....slather Pork Ribs in Apple Butter for the first 2-hours, third hour add whatever spice you prefer - you'll thank me later...Beef Ribs you can do the same thing, but try Almond Butter for the first 2, then add your spice...

Joe


----------



## DV1

12-Ringer said:


> I use to do that, but not anymore - an awesome little trick that will WOW-EM....slather Pork Ribs in Apple Butter for the first 2-hours, third hour add whatever spice you prefer - you'll thank me later...Beef Ribs you can do the same thing, but try Almond Butter for the first 2, then add your spice...
> 
> Joe


So you don't put a rub on them at first?


----------



## 12-Ringer

I use to, but found adding the rub a little later, after "the butters" I get a better flavor...to each there own, nice thing about ribs, there's not a great risk to try different things as they don't break the bank the way a brisket or flank steaks can

Joe


----------



## reylamb

nrlombar said:


> Thank you. Some things I found online I said 225 and that's what a guy at work told me. I'm gonna give it another try at 160 tonight. Do you run it at 225 when you have them foiled?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


Truth be told, I stopped ding the 3-2-1 thing a while back....just 3.5 hours or so at 225 is where my family likes them, about 4 hours for "fall off the bone"....or thereabouts anyway....


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

12-Ringer said:


> I use to do that, but not anymore - an awesome little trick that will WOW-EM....slather Pork Ribs in Apple Butter for the first 2-hours, third hour add whatever spice you prefer - you'll thank me later...Beef Ribs you can do the same thing, but try Almond Butter for the first 2, then add your spice...
> 
> Joe


OMG that sounds unreal ! Great idea because that butter will penetrate and loosen the meat off the bone like boiling does but with more flavor like a Ruth Chris steak.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## taylor220

What is A decent smoker for $300 ? I am new to this and would love to try these recipes I see on here ?
Thanks Troy


----------



## algdog

ksgobbler said:


> I do 225 and they turn out great. I go about 4 hrs on the grill then foil them for the 5th hr.
> 
> Also don't use baby back ribs if you are. By spare ribs and I can tell you how to butcher them. Spare ribs are more forgiving.


I did the same thing this sunday , except no foil, I rubbed 2 racks of ribs, 4 hrs at 225 in my cook shack electric smoker, after 4 hrs, slathered up with bbq sauce and one more hr at 250. I think they were the best ribs I have made, just to the point of a clean bite with just a little falling off the bone.


----------



## 12-Ringer

taylor220 said:


> What is A decent smoker for $300 ? I am new to this and would love to try these recipes I see on here ?
> Thanks Troy


Really depends on what you are looking for a genuine charcoal/wood or propane or electric. There a lot of buys available at the $300 price point that will get the job done. I for one am a huge fan of the MES 30 and 40 and trust me I've owned a ton. If you can get over the Pit Master ego thing the MES can get a lot done. I do everything from a 20lb whole turkey to snack sticks and summer sausage and everything in between. I can hang a full rack of ribs or cut-em in half and rack-em. The best aspect of the MES is the set-it and forget it type of tech available with the electric heat source. I will admit I quickly added the mailbox mod which ran me about $45 extra dollars, but in doing so I added an entirely new dimension of cold smoking cheeses, nuts, salts, and spices.

Don't get me wrong it is a cool feeling rolling up to a BBQ fest with a 5' Stumps RF or even better a total custom, but at the end of the day BBQ is about what you put out and not all that goes in...I can turn-out food from my MES that rivals anything I've done my Stumps or the custom with about 70%-80% less effort and expense.

Here is the most recent Custom, fabricated from a 200-gallon oil tank - my Uncle has it in DE and is hosting a pig roast on the 21 - that is the real difference...I can't do large volume items in the MES, like 10 ears of corn, a brisket and a butt. On the Stumps or in the custom, no problem...in the MES, just won't fit. 


I am sure there will be some who disagree as there are a wide variety of options out there...if I ever decided to get back into the BBQ tour type of stuff, I'd surely pick up a larger set. For now my MES 30 with the Mailbox mod keeps my family and friends very satisfied. I probably have about $500 tied-up in the process from the Smoker itself, the stand, the mailbox mod, the wireless thermometers and other gadgets.

Another very simple trick to get a taste is simple add a AMNPS smoke generator to your grill. It is certainly NOT true smoking, but you can have your backyard grill produce completely different tasting food with the addition of a tube smoker or tray. I have tubes that I have keep in a small travel kit so when I am away on vacation I use them to produce some family favorites, like smoked-stuffed meatloaf, ribs, brisket....


turned out these flank steaks on a small $99 propane grill with an AMNPS tube at the beach - they were a HIT!!!!



MES Link
https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&k...vptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_84nxd6s87i_b

Mailbox mod link
https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&k...vptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_84nxd6s87i_b

AMPS
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2400741&page=140

Hope this helps!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> OMG that sounds unreal ! Great idea because that butter will penetrate and loosen the meat off the bone like boiling does but with more flavor like a Ruth Chris steak.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Almost everyone I know who has tried this method, do it this way all the time now...they experiment with different slathers, but the "butter" family seems to be a favorite. When I get some brave folks around I'll use Creole butter and then a custom dried apple rub, its a little hotter than my immediate family likes, but a lot of the neighbors like the heat.

Joe


----------



## nrlombar

I would second this. I got an MES30 for christmas, only complaint is I wish I had the 40. Just finished the mailbox mod and upset at myself for waiting so long. Everything I have made so far has been awesome out of it, with the exception of the ribs I keep screwing up but that's on me not the smoker. My buddy just got the "pro" model which has bluetooth so you can check/change temp and monitor IT from your phone instead of the handheld remote I have. Seems like a nice feature cause I always seem to spend a lot of time looking for the remote. Good luck and I know you will not regret a smoker. 




12-Ringer said:


> Really depends on what you are looking for a genuine charcoal/wood or propane or electric. There a lot of buys available at the $300 price point that will get the job done. I for one am a huge fan of the MES 30 and 40 and trust me I've owned a ton. If you can get over the Pit Master ego thing the MES can get a lot done. I do everything from a 20lb whole turkey to snack sticks and summer sausage and everything in between. I can hang a full rack of ribs or cut-em in half and rack-em. The best aspect of the MES is the set-it and forget it type of tech available with the electric heat source. I will admit I quickly added the mailbox mod which ran me about $45 extra dollars, but in doing so I added an entirely new dimension of cold smoking cheeses, nuts, salts, and spices.
> 
> Don't get me wrong it is a cool feeling rolling up to a BBQ fest with a 5' Stumps RF or even better a total custom, but at the end of the day BBQ is about what you put out and not all that goes in...I can turn-out food from my MES that rivals anything I've done my Stumps or the custom with about 70%-80% less effort and expense.
> 
> Here is the most recent Custom, fabricated from a 200-gallon oil tank - my Uncle has it in DE and is hosting a pig roast on the 21 - that is the real difference...I can't do large volume items in the MES, like 10 ears of corn, a brisket and a butt. On the Stumps or in the custom, no problem...in the MES, just won't fit.
> 
> 
> I am sure there will be some who disagree as there are a wide variety of options out there...if I ever decided to get back into the BBQ tour type of stuff, I'd surely pick up a larger set. For now my MES 30 with the Mailbox mod keeps my family and friends very satisfied. I probably have about $500 tied-up in the process from the Smoker itself, the stand, the mailbox mod, the wireless thermometers and other gadgets.
> 
> Another very simple trick to get a taste is simple add a AMNPS smoke generator to your grill. It is certainly NOT true smoking, but you can have your backyard grill produce completely different tasting food with the addition of a tube smoker or tray. I have tubes that I have keep in a small travel kit so when I am away on vacation I use them to produce some family favorites, like smoked-stuffed meatloaf, ribs, brisket....
> 
> 
> turned out these flank steaks on a small $99 propane grill with an AMNPS tube at the beach - they were a HIT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> MES Link
> https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&k...vptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_84nxd6s87i_b
> 
> Mailbox mod link
> https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&k...vptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_84nxd6s87i_b
> 
> AMPS
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2400741&page=140
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> Joe


----------



## rhs341

What Joe said!!!!! The MES is easy and makes GREAT stuff.....I have a 40....it's easy and the bomb....I can cook anything that rivals the best BBQ restaurant out there!!!!!!!!


----------



## DV1

rhs341 said:


> What Joe said!!!!! The MES is easy and makes GREAT stuff.....I have a 40....it's easy and the bomb....I can cook anything that rivals the best BBQ restaurant out there!!!!!!!!


I add my thumbs up to this idea. I love my MES 30, just wish I got the 40, or they made a 4'x4' one. :~)


----------



## DV1

12-Ringer said:


> I use to do that, but not anymore - an awesome little trick that will WOW-EM....slather Pork Ribs in Apple Butter for the first 2-hours, third hour add whatever spice you prefer - you'll thank me later...Beef Ribs you can do the same thing, but try Almond Butter for the first 2, then add your spice...
> 
> Joe


Have you tried the apple butter on a pork butt instead of mustard or honey?


----------



## 12-Ringer

DV1 said:


> Have you tried the apple butter on a pork butt instead of mustard or honey?


Yes, awesome - with a butt and shoulder I mix an injection of apple-cider vinegar and honey, I get it too slightly thinner than syrup consistency, inject the meat, let it rest overnight in the fridge, coat with apple butter and smoke - I rarely add any spice while its smoking if I am doing a pull, I wait unit I pull it and season to taste from there....if I am going to do slice I will put a rub on the meat first and then coat with apple butter, but that is primarily because with these cuts of pork, my smoker doesn't open until I am ready to wrap and rest so I don't open to add spice on top of the apple butter.

If you prefer some heat, use the same injection but coat with Creole Butter. I know a lot of folks inject the Creole, I have found getting the vinegar and honey mix in the meat helps tremendously to render marbleized fat and break down the tissue - I know a few guys who don't even add honey, they use apple cider vinegar and pineapple juice. I've tried it, but my friends and family prefer the sweeter with a little back end heat. 

FYI - I get "the heat" from Old Bay seasoning - be careful it doesn't take much to kick things up...I know most associate Old Bay with crabs and seafood and all I can say is you have NO idea what your missing not using it on chicken, pork, and beef.

FYI - I always use a pan with apple juice as well with a butt or a shoulder.

Joe


----------



## DV1

12-Ringer said:


> Yes, awesome - with a butt and shoulder I mix an injection of apple-cider vinegar and honey, I get it too slightly thinner than syrup consistency, inject the meat, let it rest overnight in the fridge, coat with apple butter and smoke - I rarely add any spice while its smoking if I am doing a pull, I wait unit I pull it and season to taste from there....if I am going to do slice I will put a rub on the meat first and then coat with apple butter, but that is primarily because with these cuts of pork, my smoker doesn't open until I am ready to wrap and rest so I don't open to add spice on top of the apple butter.
> 
> If you prefer some heat, use the same injection but coat with Creole Butter. I know a lot of folks inject the Creole, I have found getting the vinegar and honey mix in the meat helps tremendously to render marbleized fat and break down the tissue - I know a few guys who don't even add honey, they use apple cider vinegar and pineapple juice. I've tried it, but my friends and family prefer the sweeter with a little back end heat.
> 
> FYI - I get "the heat" from Old Bay seasoning - be careful it doesn't take much to kick things up...I know most associate Old Bay with crabs and seafood and all I can say is you have NO idea what your missing not using it on chicken, pork, and beef.
> 
> FYI - I always use a pan with apple juice as well with a butt or a shoulder.
> 
> Joe


Sounds great, going to have to try it. I usually inject with apple juice. I have used the creole butter on turkey and chicken breasts and love it. The pork shoulder I did today had a mustard slather, and a homemade rub. Started it on my Weber kettle with hickory and apple chunks, then ran out of fire after 10 hours so I finished it, wrapped, in the MES. My wife said it was the best one yet. Seems like every time I try something new with pork butt, it becomes my favorite.


----------



## nrlombar

DV1 said:


> I add my thumbs up to this idea. I love my MES 30, just wish I got the 40, or they made a 4'x4' one. :~)


That would be awesome, would fit a full packer cut. Only thing I don't like about my mes is that it doesn't fit a whole one. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

Well I made bacon for the first time. The taste is good, but it's a little chewyer than expected. Looks good though. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebard22

Has anyone had any issues with maverick thermometers? I bought one last month and it crapped out 4th smoke! Checked the temp on a chicken and it was reading 338 degrees! Has anyone had any luck with returning them after a couple uses? I got this one at home depot.


----------



## pbuck

Ebard22 said:


> Has anyone had any issues with maverick thermometers? I bought one last month and it crapped out 4th smoke! Checked the temp on a chicken and it was reading 338 degrees! Has anyone had any luck with returning them after a couple uses? I got this one at home depot.


Did you double check the plug in connection on the probe? Push it in the receiver and twist it around a little bit. Sometimes they don't make good contact. Also, make sure it has good batteries and NEVER get the probes wet where the braided wire goes in. 

Other than that I did have to replace one meat probe but I kinked the wire badly. Mines been going strong for a couple years.


----------



## Ebard22

I got the chickens out but have some poppers and potatoes going still. It seems to be leveling itself off now. It's about 10 degrees hotter than actual. I wonder if maybe I got some brine on the braid or something.


----------



## MossyMO64

Ebard22 said:


> Has anyone had any issues with maverick thermometers? I bought one last month and it crapped out 4th smoke! Checked the temp on a chicken and it was reading 338 degrees! Has anyone had any luck with returning them after a couple uses? I got this one at home depot.


Our business Owens BBQ is a distributor for Maverick products and they have excellent customer service and warranty. I would take the product with receipt to Home Depot and if your not satisfied contact Maverick directly, I am sure you will be compensated correctly!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Custom smoked beans in the menu for a pot luck neighborhood gathering on Sunday. I'll post the details at some point.

Joe


----------



## AKDoug

Started a full brisket a few hours ago. I've found that smoking until the "stall" (usually 8 hours on my setup) then removing it, wrapping in foil, and putting in the fridge so I can finish the next day works just fine. Some of my best briskets have done this way.


----------



## HoosierArcher88

I'm smoking 10# of dry rubbed chicken wings tomorrow for my fiancé and my's coed engagement party. My favorite meat to smoke soo far (love poultry).


----------



## pbuck

Sunday I'll be doing the triple dipped not fried chicken that mossyMO did recently. Should be quite tasty with a little smoke on em. Been wanting to try that since I saw it in a thread on one of the smoking forums a while back.


----------



## IN_Varmntr

More venison roast. Forgot to get after pics before we ate it all.


----------



## Outback Man

Trying something new...bacon wrapped stuffed flank steak on the smoker. I butterflied a 2 lb. flank steak (not fun at all) and then sautéed mushrooms, onions, and minced garlic. Spread the sautéed stuff over the flank steak and then topped it with sliced jalapeños, crumbled blue cheese, scallops, and then baby spinach. Inside of the flank steak and the outside bacon layer are rubbed with some Tatonka Dust. Looking forward to 2:00. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks good Outback - I hear ya' on the butterlying of a flank - it only gets done by special request these days. 

Joe


----------



## MossyMO64

Cold smoked a couple of Tatonka Dust seasoned rib-eyes with pecan for about an hour. 


-----

Gave them a good sear over the Vortex and set them to the side while the shrimp finished cooking.


-----


-----

This meal isn't complete without garlic toast.


-----

and supper is served...


-----


----------



## Outback Man

That was pretty darn good. Will definitely try again. Pretty full right now though...ready for a nap. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## switchback84

Outback man. How long and what temp? That looks pretty good!


----------



## Outback Man

Did 225 for almost two hours and pulled it at 132-135 IT (pic of it in the metal tin.) Let it rest a little while I brought some steaks up to temp and then cranked the smoker to 500 and used the flat side of my seat grates to finish the bacon a little more (1-2 minutes per side.). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxxis88

Brined chicken over night last night. Rinsed and stuffed with cubed apples and onions. Then dry rubbed with a commercial rub. Put on at 1:00 with Apple came off smoker at 7:00 with IT at 165. Nice and moist. No buns or Bbq sauce needed!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Custom beans....
2- 15.5 oz of canned red beans
2- 15.5 oz of canned black beans
1- 1b bag of dried red beans
1 large can of peaches
1lb of thick cut smoked bacon
3/4 of large white onion
1 large clove garlic
1/2 cup BBQ sauce (I went with Stubbs Sweet Heat)
1/2 cup Henry's Hard Cherry soda
1/4 cup apple cider vinegar
1/4 cup of honey
1/4 cup brown sugar
3 tablespoons smoked paprika
2 tablespoons Old Bay


























Slice bacon and throw into pot with diced onions and garlic. Sauté until onions become clear, then add diced peaches. While the bacon and onions are sautéing I "cheat" with the dried beans and boil them, usually just until the bacon and onions are done. 

I take the peaches out of whatever syrup they are packed in and dice them into cubes. I add the 1/2 cup of BBQ, 1/2 cup Cherry soda, 1/4 cup of apple cider to the remaining peach syrup. I let the bacon/onion/garlic/peach mixture simmer for about 5 minutes and add the liquid mixture, stirring to ensure uniform consistency.

At this time I open the canned beans and drain and mix them together with he boiled bagged beans. I like this method as it created different beans with different textures in the final product.

Once beans are mixed together I add the sauce and continue to mix. They go into the smoker at 150-degrees for about 4-6 hours depending on a host of factors. I add applewood for the first and last hours of smoke with the middle time dedicated to cooking the beans.

Just before the final hour I add the honey, brown sugar, paprika, and Old Bay; mix well back into the smoker with the apple smoke again.

Final product...









If you even remotely like baked beans, this will keep you coming back for more. You back off the heat by using a different BBQand skipping the Old Bay, but the recipe I detailed above (I feel) gives a nice blend...sweet with a little heat on the back end. I rarely have anyone tell me it's too hot, but there are always a few sissies around

If you try it, share your experience.

(You could always cheat to speed things up and do it all on the stove-top and add 30-60 minutes of smoke at the end-or skip the smoke altogether...lots of options with this one)

Joe


----------



## Luke M

My new smoker (used by a good friend of mine who decided to upgrade) and my first go of smoking. I know its not as exquisite as some of your guy's smoking but just learning. This was a blast and oh so good tasting! Looking forward to trying more items!


----------



## pbuck

^^^^^ It doesn't have to be fancy to make good food!!


----------



## Luke M

pbuck said:


> ^^^^^ It doesn't have to be fancy to make good food!!


I thought this one was fancy, however he upgraded to 3 new horizontals to go with his older horizontal to have 4 total LOL. It was the brats that were not exquisite LMAO.


----------



## pbuck

Luke M said:


> I thought this one was fancy, however he upgraded to 3 new horizontals to go with his older horizontal to have 4 total LOL. It was the brats that were not exquisite LMAO.


Lol! My reading comprehension is a little off today.  

Still, the food doesn't have to be fancy to be good. Lol!!!


----------



## switchback84

My Weber smokey mountain should be here this week. What is a fairly easy smoke I should try first?


----------



## Hammer 1

I just smoked my first brisket today and put it in a cooler after I pulled it from the smoker. How long should I let it rest in the cooler under towels? I was thinking 2 hours?


----------



## Billy H

switchback84 said:


> My Weber smokey mountain should be here this week. What is a fairly easy smoke I should try first?


Take some bulk sausage shape it into hot dog shapes but at least twice/ three times as big as a hot dog and let her smoke. That's a real easy way to smoke a fatty. The possibilities are endless.


----------



## Luke M

switchback84 said:


> My Weber smokey mountain should be here this week. What is a fairly easy smoke I should try first?


My first was brats (posted towards the end of page 141) and they were pretty easy and taste amazing! 2 hours and keep temp around 230-250 and your good. Internal temp of brat at about 170+.


----------



## MossyMO64

My wife found a recipe for a sandwich spread consisting of mayonnaise, salsa and chopped green onions and we had to give it a try. Texas toast with pepper jack cheese and deli-sliced turkey grilled in a cast iron pan directly over the Vortex and crinkle cut fries cooked indirect.


-----

Will definitely be making this again!


-----


----------



## pbuck

Did the triple dipped chicken over the vortex on my BGE. Used a chunk of apple for smoke. I kinda messed up and my batter was too thick but they still turned out pretty good. Will definitely do again with thinner batter.


----------



## MossyMO64

pbuck said:


> Did the triple dipped chicken over the vortex on my BGE. Used a chunk of apple for smoke. I kinda messed up and my batter was too thick but they still turned out pretty good. Will definitely do again with thinner batter.


Looks good, got the crispy "fried" were looking for and much healthier than deep fat fried!


----------



## Spency

I can't believe I skipped over this thread forever not even thinking what it was about. I'm working my way through it and have already picked up some great tips - thanks to all! After checking cameras for the first time today I put an afternoon on the Traeger with some chocolate pumpkin porters....gotta love it when the pumpkins come out, falls not far away now.

The ribs and chicken turned out better than the first month of pictures, too many bears and coyotes, not enough nice bucks.


----------



## nhns4

pbuck said:


> Did the triple dipped chicken over the vortex on my BGE. Used a chunk of apple for smoke. I kinda messed up and my batter was too thick but they still turned out pretty good. Will definitely do again with thinner batter.


Yum. This is on the list to try soon.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckeye Buck

Planning on doing a whole turkey this weekend and want to go the maple syrup route. Without going through all 142 pages I know I saw a recipe can someone clue me on what page I might find it? I think it was by 12-Ringer. Thanks for the help!


----------



## pbuck

Page 8. Simple to search in thread on tapatalk if you have it.


----------



## jk0069

Outback Man said:


> Trying something new...bacon wrapped stuffed flank steak on the smoker. I butterflied a 2 lb. flank steak (not fun at all) and then sautéed mushrooms, onions, and minced garlic. Spread the sautéed stuff over the flank steak and then topped it with sliced jalapeños, crumbled blue cheese, scallops, and then baby spinach. Inside of the flank steak and the outside bacon layer are rubbed with some Tatonka Dust. Looking forward to 2:00.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good. I couldn't help but notice the Mosleys Meat Market label. What kind of luck have you had? I haven't been in a while, their quality has seemed to have went down. I work off of Trabue and Walcutt.... Small world.


----------



## Outback Man

jk0069 said:


> Looks good. I couldn't help but notice the Mosleys Meat Market label. What kind of luck have you had? I haven't been in a while, their quality has seemed to have went down. I work off of Trabue and Walcutt.... Small world.


Ha...I work just down off Roberts and 270. I keep telling myself to quit going to Mosley's but it's because I think they are too expensive. I went this time simply because I didn't know if I'd find a flank steak at the grocery or not. I know their beef is prime and local and all that stuff, but there's no way that flank steak should have cost $26 in my opinion. I do chicken at Kroger, brisket and pork butts at GFS, and ribs at Walmart. With the Costco coming to Dublin though I might start checking them out cause they have prime beef way cheaper. However when Mosley's does their vacation sales where everything is 40%-80% off then it's worthwhile to go if you can handle the zoo atmosphere. Plus, I know it's a butcher shop but I've always felt it kinda stinks in there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beentown

Outback Man said:


> Ha...I work just down off Roberts and 270. I keep telling myself to quit going to Mosley's but it's because I think they are too expensive. I went this time simply because I didn't know if I'd find a flank steak at the grocery or not. I know their beef is prime and local and all that stuff, but there's no way that flank steak should have cost $26 in my opinion. I do chicken at Kroger, brisket and pork butts at GFS, and ribs at Walmart. With the Costco coming to Dublin though I might start checking them out cause they have prime beef way cheaper. However when Mosley's does their vacation sales where everything is 40%-80% off then it's worthwhile to go if you can handle the zoo atmosphere. Plus, I know it's a butcher shop but I've always felt it kinda stinks in there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Costco is great. I go to the Polaris location. PRIME brisket is $2.47/pound by the case (4 briskets).

Just did a few 20 pounders on my cooker and some extras.


----------



## Billy H

Costco really does have nice quality cuts at a good price. 

Those butterfly flanks look awesome. Nice job on those.

Good to see the thread get back to true BBQ.


----------



## maxxis88

Haha thought I'd share...


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

Beentown said:


> Costco is great. I go to the Polaris location. PRIME brisket is $2.47/pound by the case (4 briskets).
> 
> Just did a few 20 pounders on my cooker and some extras.


Dang brother, you feeding the 1st Calvary ?

Looks great ! And ALOT for seconds !


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Beentown

That was only half of it. I provided the meat for a friend's wedding. 220 lbs of meat.


----------



## davydtune

The Fatty :wink:


Bacon, chorizo, venison sausage, pepper, onions, cream cheese, pepper jack cheese, BBQ dry seasoning, and BBQ sauce. Smoke with pecan :wink: People will fight each other for a slice


----------



## rhs341

^^^^^^^
Man I just got super hungry and started drooling......mm mmm that looks awesome!!!!!


----------



## DV1

I've been slacking some with pics but have been using either my MES 30 or Weber Kettle at least twice a week, almost every week since the end of April. Yesterday I did a venison loin. I dusted the backstrap with Tatonka dust, and cooked on the Weber at 240 for a little under an hour, with a pecan chunk for smoke. When it hit 130 IT, I moved it to the hot side, directly over the coals to firm up the outside. Let it rest for about 10 minutes and it was perfect. 


Had a chunk of it over a bed of spinach sauted in butter and garlic. Also sliced some thin and made a backyard sushi roll: zuchinni sliced thin and roasted off in olive oil, salt, pepper and garlic powder, roasted pablano peppers and avocado.




That was actually really good.


----------



## MossyMO64

Had a couple twice baked potatoes in cast iron pans and a few cobs of corn on the grill.


-----

Then seared a couple of seasoned up chuck eye steaks directly over the coals.


-----


-----

Before everything was taken of the grill added some shredded cheddar cheese and bacon bits to the twice baked potatoes.


-----

Bon Appétit!


-----


----------



## rhs341




----------



## Ishi Spirit

davydtune said:


> The Fatty :wink:
> 
> 
> Bacon, chorizo, venison sausage, pepper, onions, cream cheese, pepper jack cheese, BBQ dry seasoning, and BBQ sauce. Smoke with pecan :wink: People will fight each other for a slice



My arteries are plugging up just looking at that fatty... But it looks wonderful


----------



## chaded

MossyMO64 said:


> Had a couple twice baked potatoes in cast iron pans and a few cobs of corn on the grill.
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> Then seared a couple of seasoned up chuck eye steaks directly over the coals.
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> Before everything was taken of the grill added some shredded cheddar cheese and bacon bits to the twice baked potatoes.
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> Bon Appétit!
> 
> 
> -----





Looks killer. How did you make your twice bakes?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Camille's 11th -day party this Sunday...special day for so many reasons.

14lb pork shoulder injected and in the fridge at 1PM today.

Injection
1 heaping tablespoon of Old Bay
1 17oz jar of Apple Butter
1/3 cup of Soy
1/2 cup of Apple Cider Vinegar

Mix with a whisk until slightly thicker than syrup.

I inject the shoulder while it is still in the wrapper and it goes in the fridge overnight. I will flip it before I go to bed.

It will come out of the fridge around 6:30am tomorrow and I will trim all of the heavy fat.

In addition to the pulled-pork, we'll be having two different potato salads, smoke-mustard chicken, smoked ginger/sage chicken kabobs and the same beans I featured last weekend.

More to come as things progress...










Joe


----------



## Billy H

Was home today and bored. Fired up the stick burner. Did a rack of ribs ( seen one you seen em all ) and a Pork tenderloin sandwich. Two tenderloins slathered with applesauce ,Apple chunks some peach . Put together like a sandwich and tied. Mopped with A mix of apple cider vinegar, Dr. Pepper and unsweetened apple sauce. As usual I forgot to take pics of the finished product, too late all gone. Recipe from from BBQ Pit Boys.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Spent time this morning preparing the shoulder for the smoke...


























Basically opened the wrapping, trimmed all the outer fat and any "hard fat" that was in the meat. Dusted with Goya Adobo and McCormicks Brown Sugar/Bourbon. Let it rest for about 30 minutes to get closer to room temp, rubbed all interior folds and exterior with another 17oz jar of Apple butter, tied any loose flaps, into the smoker.

Going with 50/50 blend of Apple and Peach at 230. I have a pan with 1/2 gallon of Motts Apple cider. Won't pull until it hits 195-200.

More to come (probably not until tomorrow)

Joe


----------



## Billy H

Looks good so far. That's going to be a pile of pulled pork.


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Plan on throwing some 3-2-1 ribs on in about an hour for supper! With fresh corn on the cob and bacon wrapped stuff jalapeno poppers!


----------



## Outback Man

Tatonka Dust-ed tri tip and Tatonka Dust-ed beer can burgers. Looking forward to dinner. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beentown

Smoked a couple briskets and some garlic kielbasa for my mens group for church.


----------



## Outback Man

Outback Man said:


> Tatonka Dust-ed tri tip and Tatonka Dust-ed beer can burgers. Looking forward to dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm full...time for a nap. 


















And I think my daughter was slightly overwhelmed about the size of her burger. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

The infamous "stall"....










IT has been holding at 153 since 5:15...
Broke my own rule and opened it up -I just had to sneak a peek

Feeling like it should hit 195-200 somewhere around 7-9 am...but you can bet I'll have the alarm on the Ivation set at 190

Updates in the AM

Joe


----------



## MossyMO64

These were store bought Twice Baked Potato's, but normally use this recipe - http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/twice_baked_pot/ Hope this helps!


----------



## 12-Ringer

They came off a littler earlier than expected, thank goodness for the alarm on the Ivation. Pulled them when the IT on the larger cut hit 195.










































Coated with dark brown sugar, topped with a stick of butter, double wrapped in foil, and off to bed in the cooler.

I'll get back to these in 3-4 hours with the bear claws.

Joe


----------



## nicko

Page #143 of this thread has some great pics.


----------



## Billy H

Joe with the heavy bark are you using the butter and sugar just to keep a bit of moisture in the bark? I would think at this point it won't add much to the overall flavor or sweetness.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Yes and no...it certainly moistens the bark, but with the sugar in first and then the butter it draws the sugar through the bark and into the meat, usually about as far as the smoke ring. In certain cuts that wouldn't matter much, but when doing pulled pork it all mixes together nicely. Finished pics soon..

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Finished...the pork, beans are in the smoker now.


















Chicken kabobs and smoked mustard chicken won't go on until 1:39ish for the 3:00 crowd.

Joe


----------



## maxxis88

Just put a pork loin in. Injected last night with apple butter, teriyaki, and vinagar(thanks Joe for the apple butter idea) and seasoned with a commercial rub. Smoking with pecan.









Going for IT of 145-150 degrees


----------



## cjcg7980

First of all that pork looks unbelievable 12 ringer I have a silly question for you guys it's probably already been discussed here. I have a rec tec smoker and I'm curious how those of you with pellet smokers go about cleaning your grills my rec tec gets really dirty inside and out and in some areas it kinda fades or looks powdery in the paint. Thanks for any feedback


----------



## adr1601

12-Ringer said:


> They came off a littler earlier than expected, thank goodness for the alarm on the Ivation. Pulled them when the IT on the larger cut hit 195.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coated with dark brown sugar, topped with a stick of butter, double wrapped in foil, and off to bed in the cooler.
> 
> I'll get back to these in 3-4 hours with the bear claws.
> 
> Joe


Curious how hot they were after that long in the cooler? Wondering how long ahead of time you can finish something like this and still be hot enough to serve.


----------



## Beentown

adr1601 said:


> Curious how hot they were after that long in the cooler? Wondering how long ahead of time you can finish something like this and still be hot enough to serve.


Held a brisket for 6 hours yesterday and it was still over 150 when pulled. 

You can also fill it hot water first to help prolong hold times.


----------



## 12-Ringer

adr1601 said:


> Curious how hot they were after that long in the cooler? Wondering how long ahead of time you can finish something like this and still be hot enough to serve.


They were plenty hot enough to serve at that time if I wanted to do so. After the pull in wrapped in foil and set aside. Brought back up to temp when shortly before company arrived on the grill...


















Some shots of the chicken and kabobs, nothing lasted long...


























Joe


----------



## adr1601

Thanks!


----------



## MossyMO64

Stuffed mushrooms in a cast iron pan with marinated and seasoned chicken thighs cooking indirect on the grill, smoking with a chunk of apple wood.


-----


-----


-----

Chicken thighs plated with stuffed mushrooms and cheddar broccoli rice.


----------



## pbuck

It ALL looks good!!!

Just did these steaks and they're not really smoked but I did add some pecan chunks to the coals to add some smoky flavor. The chunks don't last long when you're searing at 550-600 deg.


----------



## Shawndeer

You guys are making me hungry. Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Beentown

Leftover brisket...


----------



## maxxis88

6 hours in the smoke to IT of 150. Wrapped in foil and a towel rested in a cooler for 45 and turned out perfect. Nice and juicy!!!


----------



## Outback Man

12-Ringer said:


> Spent time this morning preparing the shoulder for the smoke...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically opened the wrapping, trimmed all the outer fat and any "hard fat" that was in the meat. Dusted with Goya Adobo and McCormicks Brown Sugar/Bourbon. Let it rest for about 30 minutes to get closer to room temp, rubbed all interior folds and exterior with another 17oz jar of Apple butter, tied any loose flaps, into the smoker.
> 
> Going with 50/50 blend of Apple and Peach at 230. I have a pan with 1/2 gallon of Motts Apple cider. Won't pull until it hits 195-200.
> 
> More to come (probably not until tomorrow)
> 
> Joe


Hey Joe...talk to me here...what's going on in the 2nd pic that requires the bungee straps in the third pic? Obviously I'm just having a little fun w/you, but I am curious as to what you've done. Looks good.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Outback Man said:


> Hey Joe...talk to me here...what's going on in the 2nd pic that requires the bungee straps in the third pic? Obviously I'm just having a little fun w/you, but I am curious as to what you've done. Looks good.


It was a boneless shoulder and anyone who has worked with a boneless shoulder knows that there are several folds/flaps of meat; it's not one solid piece. 

In the second pic you will see, going from left to right across the screen, a pile of the fat that I trimmed off, followed by the two major sections of meat. It's not a bungee cord, it is black nylon string. After I season the meat I make sure all of the folds/flaps are tucked together nicely and I tie it together. It helps tremendously both with moisture retention and to insure those flaps don't turn into shoe leather.

Joe


----------



## adr1601

What do you think of those McCormick seasonings? I used that same brown sugar and bourbon on some beef ribs yesterday and I'm impressed with it and the two others I've used considering you can just get them at the super market.


----------



## 12-Ringer

The brown sugar/bourbon is one of their better seaons..grill mates Cowboy run isn't too bad either, especially on beef.

Joe


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Saturdays supper! 3-2-1 ribs. 225 w/ a generic pork season for 3 hours. Wrapped in foil for 2 hours @ 225, in a bed of brown sugar, bbq, and butter. Then an hour out of the foil and brushed with BBQ. Best I've made so far.....


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Small batch of wings and drummies.









Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

12-Ringer said:


> It was a boneless shoulder and anyone who has worked with a boneless shoulder knows that there are several folds/flaps of meat; it's not one solid piece.
> 
> In the second pic you will see, going from left to right across the screen, a pile of the fat that I trimmed off, followed by the two major sections of meat. It's not a bungee cord, it is black nylon string. After I season the meat I make sure all of the folds/flaps are tucked together nicely and I tie it together. It helps tremendously both with moisture retention and to insure those flaps don't turn into shoe leather.
> 
> Joe


Gotcha...I've not done any boneless ones yet so good to know. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DV1

Have an 11 lb packer going on the Weber in a few minutes. The fat cap looked bad, lots of brown fat, so I trimmed it excessively, maybe too much, we'll see. Figure 16 hours at 240-250 should do it. Will probably foil it just because I took off so much of the fat. Did just salt and pepper for a rub, Texas style, nothing fancy.


----------



## DV1

Well, it got done much sooner than I expected. Went on around 1 am, hit 203 IT by 11 am so I pulled it off the heat and rested it for an hour. This cook was a mess for me. Got it on and holding pretty steady at 250 for about 30 minutes. Went to bed, got up at 5 am and the cooker was running at 277, and IT was 160 already. So I cut it back, got it steady on 240, watched it for 45 minutes, and it held pretty steady. Went back to grab a few more hours and when I came back to check on it at 7:30 am, cooker was down to 140, IT at 172, who knows how high it got before the temp in the Weber started dropping. The coals had all burned out. I usually get about 12 hours from a full Slow N Sear at 225-240 but since this burned hotter most of the night, she must have eaten those coals up quicker. 

So I foiled it and put it into the MES on 250, just using it as an oven. By 11 am IT was 203 so I shut the MES down, opened the door to let some heat out and after a bit, closed it up and just rested it in the MES, closed up. I kept my thermometer on and the meat held at 201 most of the time, dropped to 198 at about noon when I pulled it off to slice. I was afraid it was going to be dry because of the cook, and because I took off most of the fat but it wasn't that bad. Not running with juices but not dry either. I've done worse. 





Burnt ends, of course.


Lunch. Sam Adams Summer Ale in a frosty mug went nicely with it.


----------



## maxxis88

Looks good. I just threw some wings on


----------



## Beentown

Cook went well. Added some turkeys after the pic.


----------



## DV1

Beentown said:


> Cook went well. Added some turkeys after the pic.


Wow, that's some serious stuff right there. NICE!


----------



## straightShot45

12-Ringer said:


> It was a boneless shoulder and anyone who has worked with a boneless shoulder knows that there are several folds/flaps of meat; it's not one solid piece.
> 
> In the second pic you will see, going from left to right across the screen, a pile of the fat that I trimmed off, followed by the two major sections of meat. It's not a bungee cord, it is black nylon string. After I season the meat I make sure all of the folds/flaps are tucked together nicely and I tie it together. It helps tremendously both with moisture retention and to insure those flaps don't turn into shoe leather.
> 
> Joe


Try it without trimming. The fat holds holds the moisture in. If you cut it up by trimming, you'll have to tie it up. Left on, the fat easily comes off by hand after smoking to an internal temp of 195 and then wrapping in foil and putting the foil wrap in a bath towel in a cooler for a few hours. It will come out hot, and you'll have the juiciest, tastiest pulled pork around. Try it without trimming. The rub flavor wil be still be there, you'll still have a smoke ring, and you won't have to spend all that time up front trimming the raw pork and tearing it all apart. Try it once. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Billy H

DV1 said:


> Well, it got done much sooner than I expected. Went on around 1 am, hit 203 IT by 11 am so I pulled it off the heat and rested it for an hour. This cook was a mess for me. Got it on and holding pretty steady at 250 for about 30 minutes. Went to bed, got up at 5 am and the cooker was running at 277, and IT was 160 already. So I cut it back, got it steady on 240, watched it for 45 minutes, and it held pretty steady. Went back to grab a few more hours and when I came back to check on it at 7:30 am, cooker was down to 140, IT at 172, who knows how high it got before the temp in the Weber started dropping. The coals had all burned out. I usually get about 12 hours from a full Slow N Sear at 225-240 but since this burned hotter most of the night, she must have eaten those coals up quicker.
> 
> So I foiled it and put it into the MES on 250, just using it as an oven. By 11 am IT was 203 so I shut the MES down, opened the door to let some heat out and after a bit, closed it up and just rested it in the MES, closed up. I kept my thermometer on and the meat held at 201 most of the time, dropped to 198 at about noon when I pulled it off to slice. I was afraid it was going to be dry because of the cook, and because I took off most of the fat but it wasn't that bad. Not running with juices but not dry either. I've done worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burnt ends, of course.
> 
> 
> Lunch. Sam Adams Summer Ale in a frosty mug went nicely with it.


All things considered it looks like you did alright.


----------



## Outback Man

FYI...smoked jalapeño baked beans with butt drippings are fantastic...that is all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MossyMO64

Brisket was seasoned with Tatonka Dust seasoning and Turbinado sugar and smoked with cherry.


-----

Here is the brisket a few hours in to the cook.


-----

Burnt ends in a foil pan with a little more Tatonka Dust Seasoning and Turbinado sugar and about 1/3 of a can of Budweiser beer.


-----


-----


----------



## maxxis88

Damn Mossy that brisket looks good. 

I just put 2 salmon fillets in the smoker


----------



## maxxis88

8 hrs later......









Smoked with alder


----------



## MossyMO64

ook some reuben venison brats my wife and I had made up out of the freezer and boiled them in beer in a cast iron pan on the grill while onion rings cooks indirect.


-----

Cooking both indirect.


-----

Plated with sautéed onions and some thousand island dressing.


----------



## nicko

Fresh off the BGE.


----------



## DV1

Outback Man said:


> FYI...smoked jalapeño baked beans with butt drippings are fantastic...that is all
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds good. I've never cooked baked beans in a smoker, how did you do them?


----------



## pbuck

13# of summer sausage ready for smoke tomorrow.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looking good buck!

Joe


----------



## nogoodreezen

Butts on the smoker for Saturday! My daughter's are having their birthday/pool party and I wanted to get a head start. I'm gonna finish the pulled pork early so all I have to do is run the grill Saturday afternoon.









Sent from my SM-G900R6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

Heading to Ann Arbor early tomorrow morning to tailgate. Bacon wrapped spicy shrimp and bacon wrapped scallop stuffed habanero peppers. Will finish up the armadillo eggs today and everything will hit the smoker tonight. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

After about 1.5 hours @ 130, the IT hit 90 so I put the hickory smoke em and bumped the smoker temp up to 145 for a couple hours.


----------



## jager69

For the guys using masterbuilt smokers. Do you have the model with the controls on top near the back, or right above the door? After reading this thread I bought one with the controls on top near the back. After using it five times it constantly shuts off during use. I loved it when it worked, but feel like I should have gotten more than five smokes out of it. I'm missing it like crazy, but don't want to just throw $ away again.


----------



## pbuck

Pulled em out at around 5:15 and have been letting them cool. I stuck the mini log in a zippy bag and quickie cooled it in an ice water bath so I could try it out. Im not very good at waiting a couple days for it to age. Lol!


----------



## Outback Man

Outback Man said:


> Heading to Ann Arbor early tomorrow morning to tailgate. Bacon wrapped spicy shrimp and bacon wrapped scallop stuffed habanero peppers. Will finish up the armadillo eggs today and everything will hit the smoker tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mmmmmm...ready for tailgating...


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wild-Lines

pbuck said:


> 13# of summer sausage ready for smoke tomorrow.




do you mind going into a bit more detail on how you did this and the equipment you have to do it?

did you have to use a grinder or just use venison burger? Did you mix in pork shoulder? have to get a sausage stuffer?

sorry for so many questions, but looks awesome and on my list to do this year with some wild hog and/or venison


----------



## Ebard22

jager69 said:


> For the guys using masterbuilt smokers. Do you have the model with the controls on top near the back, or right above the door? After reading this thread I bought one with the controls on top near the back. After using it five times it constantly shuts off during use. I loved it when it worked, but feel like I should have gotten more than five smokes out of it. I'm missing it like crazy, but don't want to just throw $ away again.



I have the MES with controls on the back and love it. Never had an issue with controls not working and holds temp great.


----------



## pbuck

Wild-Lines said:


> do you mind going into a bit more detail on how you did this and the equipment you have to do it?
> 
> did you have to use a grinder or just use venison burger? Did you mix in pork shoulder? have to get a sausage stuffer?
> 
> sorry for so many questions, but looks awesome and on my list to do this year with some wild hog and/or venison



I'm far from an expert so someone may chime in and give some other insight. That's the fun of all this. You learn a bit with each batch you do. 

I used a Cabelas .25 hp grinder with 1/4" and 3/16" plates and a LEM 5 pound sausage stuffer. You'll also need a couple meat tubs for mixing and holding the meat. A kitchen scale also comes in handy but it's not a necessity. Since most mixes are for 25# of sausage, I did need my small arrow scale to weigh out the seasoning and cure for a 12.5# batch. 

Here's the kitchen all set up for sausage day so you can see the stuff. 










Ive used various seasoning mixes and they all came with detailed instructions so it's pretty easy to just follow directions. 

This batch was made using 8.5# of venison and 4# pork shoulder. I ground all the meat through the larger 1/4" grinding plate then mixed in the seasonings, cure and water. Once it's all mixed well it gets run through the grinder again with the smaller 3/16" plate. 

One thing to remember is to keep everything COLD. I make sure the meat is 1/2 frozen and even stick the grinder head in the freezer. This helps keep the fat from breaking down while grinding and mixing. 











The meat after the second grind and ready to stuff. If you want to add cheese or something like chopped jalapeño you would mix it in now. 










Once the meat is all stuffed it goes in the fridge to allow the cure to work. The next day it's ready for the smoker. 

All that said, there's plenty of recipes online that use ground meat rolled into logs and cooked in the oven. I've had a few and frankly, they're not bad. BUT, it's not even close to the real thing.


----------



## nogoodreezen

I smoked some butts last night for my daughters' birthday party today. I'm sure they and their friends will be more interested in one last weekend in the pool but I think the adults will appreciate it. I'm pretty new to smoking but this is definitely the best batch of pulled pork I have made. I had to try it out this morning. Juicy and full of flavor!

























Sent from my SM-G900R6 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Looks delicious. Is that brown sugar on top?


----------



## pbuck

FYI....cabelas has the steel geared 5# sausage stuffers on sale for $100. Looks like there's a free shipping deal and possibly 10% off. That's as cheap as I've seen them anywhere. 

http://www.cabelas.com/product/home...nation=/category/Sausage-Making/104552280.uts


----------



## nogoodreezen

pbuck said:


> Looks delicious. Is that brown sugar on top?


Yup. brown sugar and some ground cayenne for just a little kick. Turned out awesome. Chicken and burgers getting ready to go on now. We will not be hungry tonight!










Sent from my SM-G900R6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wild-Lines

pbuck said:


> I'm far from an expert so someone may chime in and give some other insight. That's the fun of all this. You learn a bit with each batch you do.
> 
> I used a Cabelas .25 hp grinder with 1/4" and 3/16" plates and a LEM 5 pound sausage stuffer. You'll also need a couple meat tubs for mixing and holding the meat. A kitchen scale also comes in handy but it's not a necessity. Since most mixes are for 25# of sausage, I did need my small arrow scale to weigh out the seasoning and cure for a 12.5# batch.
> 
> Here's the kitchen all set up for sausage day so you can see the stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive used various seasoning mixes and they all came with detailed instructions so it's pretty easy to just follow directions.
> 
> This batch was made using 8.5# of venison and 4# pork shoulder. I ground all the meat through the larger 1/4" grinding plate then mixed in the seasonings, cure and water. Once it's all mixed well it gets run through the grinder again with the smaller 3/16" plate.
> 
> One thing to remember is to keep everything COLD. I make sure the meat is 1/2 frozen and even stick the grinder head in the freezer. This helps keep the fat from breaking down while grinding and mixing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The meat after the second grind and ready to stuff. If you want to add cheese or something like chopped jalapeño you would mix it in now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the meat is all stuffed it goes in the fridge to allow the cure to work. The next day it's ready for the smoker.
> 
> All that said, there's plenty of recipes online that use ground meat rolled into logs and cooked in the oven. I've had a few and frankly, they're not bad. BUT, it's not even close to the real thing.



thanks for taking the time to add more info. may be time to make a go at it!!!!


----------



## joesandi

So finally got the mailbox mod done. Did trial run, had trouble getting the pellets going, but when they did I really liked the smoke. Not sure what I'll smoke Sunday, but something will be.
Any suggestions will be considered.


----------



## nrlombar

joesandi said:


> So finally got the mailbox mod done. Did trial run, had trouble getting the pellets going, but when they did I really liked the smoke. Not sure what I'll smoke Sunday, but something will be.
> Any suggestions will be considered.


I hit my pellets with one of those blue propane torches for a few minutes and let them burn for a little before blowing them out. I make sure to hit the tops, side and bottom with the torch. I like to see them burn for a minute before I blow them out. After that they have burning great. I also close my mail bowl door but have some holes drilled in it. 

If you tested it out without the MES running, I promise you will see a big difference once it's running and you get some heat sucking that smoke up.

I converted mine a little bit ago and love it.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

I don't run a mailbox but still use some tips I picked up on the smoking meats forum. I'll nuke the pellets for 3 or 4 minutes to make sure they're dry then put em in the maze and light it with a butane torch. Next step is blow on the lit pellets with a heat gun or hair drier until the coals get good and red and sound like a jet engine. Lol! Once you get em going like that they'll not go out. Just cuts the time waiting for them to burn down on their own.


----------



## chaded

I gave my smoker to my father in law when i moved recently so i have been without a smoker and grill. I was going to order a kamado joe or a big green egg or a pellet grill but found out they deliver it by freight and there would be a little trouble with where i live. Then i found out that they can just leave it at the hub and you can pick it up. No problem other than i don't have a truck to pick it up. That is....until now. Told my wife i needed to get a truck if i was going to get a grill so we went out and got a new Toyota Tundra Platinum Crewmax. :teeth: Grill/smoker should follow shortly.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I too will put my pellets in the microwave for usually two minutes. This helps in sure any Internal moisture it out of them. I too use a a propane torch and I'll make sure that I have a good flame burning for a few minutes before I blow it out.


----------



## nrlombar

Just started a 9.5 lb pork butt I injected and rubbed down Thursday. Hoping it finishes around 10 am tomorrow so I can let it rest before we eat it during the bears game. Need something enjoyable in my life on a sunday, cause the bears don't usually provide it.











Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## nogoodreezen

A little variety for this evening. My kids always want drum sticks, I wanted some ribs, and my wife wanted stuffed tenderloin. Leftovers will be good tomorrow for watching football. 

Sent from my SM-G900R6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beentown

I have an 18.5# brisket that is just about done. Will try and remember to get some pics.


----------



## obow




----------



## Beentown

...


----------



## ruffme

Holy Snicky's its SleepWalker season....I stocked up on this once a year gem!

https://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/34772/132860/


----------



## DV1

For the pellets, I usually just fill the Amazen maze with the quantity I'm going to use, and put it in the MES when I turn it on to come up to temp. That heats them and takes out any moisture. I'll then go prepare the meat. Come back, take out the pellets, use a torch to light, heat gun to get them going, then blow them out and put in the mail box.


----------



## Rbach

wow....getting hungry. Baron's BBQ sauce is the best I've had - you can order it online, just do a google search.


----------



## Billy H

Picked up a few BBQ goodies at the chilie pepper festival yesterday. 
High River -Tears of the sun hot sauce, Angry Goat Pepper Co. -Blueberry Tequila Pepper Jam, Sloppy 2nds -Honey Chipotle sauce and Here's Da Heat rub. My Taste buds were on heat overload yesterday after sampling hundreds of sauce and rubs, the habinaro peanut brittle was over the top.


----------



## maxxis88

5 lb beef jerky. Turned out good.


----------



## switchback84

Jerky looks really good. Any details on how to make it? My smoker came in the mail yesterday, can't wait to try it out.


----------



## pbuck

Couple racks of BB ribs just went in the egg with some hickory chunks for smoke.


----------



## maxxis88

switchback84 said:


> Jerky looks really good. Any details on how to make it? My smoker came in the mail yesterday, can't wait to try it out.


Marinated over night with backwoods jerky seasoning. Let dry for a couple hours before putting in the smoker. 

Sliced round steaks as thin as I could

Smoker temp 180 checked the meat every hour and picked out the done pieces. Some was done in 2 hours, some took 5 hours.


----------



## pbuck

Did you put any smoke on the jerky?


----------



## maxxis88

pbuck said:


> Did you put any smoke on the jerky?


Smoke a total of 2 hours only. I don't like a ton of smoke flavor on my jerky.


----------



## MossyMO64

Lumberjack Pellets and A-MAZE-N Smoke Generators
www.owensbbq.com/smokers-and-pellets.html
- Hickory 
- Oak 
- Cherry 
- Maple 
- Apple 
- Mesquite 
- Pecan
- Alder 
- Beech 
- Fruitwood (80% cherry/20% apple) 
- CharBlend (80% hickory/20% charcoal) 
- MOC (maple/oak/cherry) 
- MHC (maple/hickory/cherry)
- OHC (oak/hickory/cherry)
- MBC (maple/beech/cherry) 
- Italian Blend (garlic) 
- Mexican Heat (hot pepper) 
- Paris-Bordeaux (rosemary)


----------



## nrlombar

Pork but is looking good, letting it rest for a few before I shred it up.









Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

MossyMO64 said:


> Lumberjack Pellets and A-MAZE-N Smoke Generators
> www.owensbbq.com/smokers-and-pellets.html
> - Hickory
> - Oak
> - Cherry
> - Maple
> - Apple
> - Mesquite
> - Pecan
> - Alder
> - Beech
> - Fruitwood (80% cherry/20% apple)
> - CharBlend (80% hickory/20% charcoal)
> - MOC (maple/oak/cherry)
> - MHC (maple/hickory/cherry)
> - OHC (oak/hickory/cherry)
> - MBC (maple/beech/cherry)
> - Italian Blend (garlic)
> - Mexican Heat (hot pepper)
> - Paris-Bordeaux (rosemary)


Bout time to pay up for a sponsorship don't you think? You have never made one post on this site related to archery. Every post is to pimp your business, all 47.


----------



## chaded

Yeah and no ArcheryTalk discount either! :wink:


----------



## Billy H

I hear the Tatonka Dust is not very good. 
Just sayin.


----------



## lweingart

I have to stick up for owens BBQ, I didn't even know he was on this site. 
I order his sausage seasonings and they are great. 

The Philly cheese steak sausage seasoning is a must try!! I also buy the deer bacon loaf kit and it awesome as well. 



Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 11Hick11

Those bites look awesome. How do you like that Rec Tec? Im about to get a pellet smoker and its between the Rec Tec and the Yoder 640.


----------



## 11Hick11

Outback Man said:


> Mmmmmm...ready for tailgating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those bites look awesome. How do you like that Rec Tec? Im about to get a pellet smoker and its between the Rec Tec and the Yoder 640


----------



## chaded

Im down to either a rec-tec or a kamado. I would like to just get both. Lol


----------



## 11Hick11

Lol, me too but i would like to stay married. Im leaning more towards the Rec Tec at this point.


----------



## 11Hick11

Stuffed back strap wrapped in bacon. Turned out amazing and is now one of my favorites. Stuffing is maple sausage with cream cheese and jalapeños. On the smoker @200 for 30min then to the oven on broil @500 for 5min each side.


----------



## BeastModeHunter

maxxis88 said:


> 5 lb beef jerky. Turned out good.


That looks awesome!! Did you marinate it or season it? Can you tell us how you prep it and what kind of cut the beef is?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## maxxis88

BeastModeHunter said:


> That looks awesome!! Did you marinate it or season it? Can you tell us how you prep it and what kind of cut the beef is?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Check post #3632
Made from round steaks which you can get pretty cheap if you keep your eyes open. Sliced thin marinated in backwoods jerky smoked at 180 degrees.


----------



## nrlombar

Made this salsa this weekend and it was good. Everyone who tried it like it and it was gone before I knew it. Stole recipe from the meat eater show. I will be making it again!

Smoked Salsa

Preparation Time: 15 minutes
Cook Time: One Hour
Total Time: 1 Hour, 15 minutes

Ingredients:

6 Whole Ripe Roma Tomatoes (1#, 8.5 oz)
1 Whole Ripe Habanero Pepper, Stem Off (.2 oz)
1 Whole Red Onion, Skin-Off and Quarted (6 oz)
8-10 Whole Cloves Garlic, Stem Off (1.6 oz)
2 Teaspoons Kosher Salt
½ Cup or Half Bunch Fresh Cilantro, Chopped (1 oz)
Juice of One Large Lime (3 Tablespoons)

Method:

In a cast iron skillet on High heat, char tomato and onion on all sides until black and flecked, 25-30 minutes
Meanwhile, in another cast iron skillet on Medium heat, char garlic cloves and habanero pepper until black and flecked, 10-12 Minutes
Turn Traeger Smoker to “Smoke” Setting with Mesquite chips.
Allow tomatoes to cool, cut in half, and lay out on a foil-lined sheet tray, cut side up. Add garlic, onion, and habanero to the tray in a single layer, and put in Smoker for 30 minutes. Allow to cool.
Put garlic, onion, 2 tomato halves, lime juice, and salt in a blender and blend on Medium for 1 minute, until all pieces are small. Add cilantro and then remaining tomato, and blend until well-combined.
Avocado Salsa


----------



## Outback Man

11Hick11 said:


> Those bites look awesome. How do you like that Rec Tec? Im about to get a pellet smoker and its between the Rec Tec and the Yoder 640


I love it. It's my first smoker and is so easy a monkey could do it. I literally may see about a 1 degree temp fluctuation over a 12-15 hour smoke. The pellets put plenty of smoke and flavor on it. Customer service is top notch too. Not often you get the cell phone numbers of the owners of a company but that comes in every smoker. Glad I took the plunge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beentown

Surf/turf


----------



## BeastModeHunter

maxxis88 said:


> Check post #3632
> Made from round steaks which you can get pretty cheap if you keep your eyes open. Sliced thin marinated in backwoods jerky smoked at 180 degrees.


Thank you!! Looks AWESOME, I will have to give it a try!!


----------



## 11Hick11

Outback Man said:


> I love it. It's my first smoker and is so easy a monkey could do it. I literally may see about a 1 degree temp fluctuation over a 12-15 hour smoke. The pellets put plenty of smoke and flavor on it. Customer service is top notch too. Not often you get the cell phone numbers of the owners of a company but that comes in every smoker. Glad I took the plunge.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply Outback. I just ordered one and it should be here by next week.


----------



## BGagner

Hey gents, I happened to be looking on Amazon about 10 minutes ago looking for something for my son. I happened to glance at my wish list to see if anything had gone on sale. Low and behold... The Ivation Dual Probe Thermometer in Black is on sale for $43.99 instead of $59.99. You have to make sure to choose the right color to get the sale price. I picked one up (thanks to Joe's recommendation on it being excellent many moons ago) so I figured you fellas would want to know about this


----------



## 12-Ringer

BGagner said:


> Hey gents, I happened to be looking on Amazon about 10 minutes ago looking for something for my son. I happened to glance at my wish list to see if anything had gone on sale. Low and behold... The Ivation Dual Probe Thermometer in Black is on sale for $43.99 instead of $59.99. You have to make sure to choose the right color to get the sale price. I picked one up (thanks to Joe's recommendation on it being excellent many moons ago) so I figured you fellas would want to know about this


That's a good buy...

Joe


----------



## MossyMO64

Only picture (cell phone pic with a dirty lens) my wife and I got of last weekend's ribs, here they are on the gYoder about a 1/2 hour from slicing time.


-----

This was our third year participating in this local event, but first time we placed in judges or people's choice... sure was fun drinking beer and making appetizers while the ribs were on!


----------



## MossyMO64

It's National Cheeseburger Day! Tatonka Dust seasoned Buffalo burgers, bacon and waffle fries cooked indirect and smoked in oak, then toasted the buns on the grill also.


-----

Assembled the buffalo burger on the toasted bun with a slice of cheddar bacon cheese, a couple strips of bacon, red onion slices and pickles. This burger really hit the spot!


----------



## chaded

Just ordered my birthday present, a Kamado Joe Big Joe. Can't wait!


----------



## Hammer 1

I just read a thread about smoking your camo and was wondering if anyone uses their smokers to do it?


----------



## Beentown

Had a big cook for our church mens group (BBQ Brethren). We cook once a month and any man can come eat, just ask for donations. Anything above our costs goes to cook for veterans, homeless, and other outreach opportunities.

Two fatties
4 pork bellies
40 pounds of chicken wings


----------



## Beentown

Hammer 1 said:


> I just read a thread about smoking your camo and was wondering if anyone uses their smokers to do it?


No, but I swear by the Scent Smoker. The owner quit selling them because the Chinese sell bee smoker so cheap.

I have used it for 7 years and havent been busted since except for movement.


----------



## nicko

I was in a pinch and against my better judgement, I picked up a smaller bag of Cowboy brand lump charcoal. This stuff might be the worst stuff widely available.

- slow to get up to temp
- heavy ash build up

And today, I was swatting sparks out of my hair and stomping them out on our deck. You would have sworn somebody was welding or using an angle grinder inside my BGE. Never again.

https://youtu.be/jQKRKkWxKO0

https://youtu.be/bQ7Bwi0ytgY

https://youtu.be/yAO5jqUFoR4


----------



## pbuck

Uh..wow!


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> I was in a pinch and against my better judgement, I picked up a smaller bag of Cowboy brand lump charcoal. This stuff might be the worst stuff widely available.
> 
> - slow to get up to temp
> - heavy ash build up
> 
> And today, I was swatting sparks out of my hair and stomping them out on our deck. You would have sworn somebody was welding or using an angle grinder inside my BGE. Never again.
> 
> https://youtu.be/jQKRKkWxKO0
> 
> https://youtu.be/bQ7Bwi0ytgY
> 
> https://youtu.be/yAO5jqUFoR4


Yikes! In all seriousness an quick email to them should get you your money back - a buddy of mine had similar experience, sent them an email very much like your post with pics and vid clips - they returned his money for the purchase and sent 3 50Lb bags of the premium blend and briquettes which he hasn't had one issue with....just sayin'.

Joe


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Yikes! In all seriousness an quick email to them should get you your money back - a buddy of mine had similar experience, sent them an email very much like your post with pics and vid clips - they returned his money for the purchase and sent 3 50Lb bags of the premium blend and briquettes which he hasn't had one issue with....just sayin'.
> 
> Joe


I took your advice Joe and sent them a message through their website with links to these videos. Not so sure I really want anything from them as I can't say I would trust this stuff again. They should at least know their charcoal emits showers of sparks.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> I took your advice Joe and sent them a message through their website with links to these videos. Not so sure I really want anything from them as I can't say I would trust this stuff again. They should at least know their charcoal emits showers of sparks.



Could always use it in a camp fire:wink:

Joe


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Could always use it in a camp fire:wink:
> 
> Joe


"Come sit by the fire everybody. And please put on these protective goggles and fire resistant coveralls. We're burning with Cowboy brand charcoal tonight".


----------



## iceman14

Smoked my first batch of summer sausage yesterday. Can't complain. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Love me some summer sausage.


----------



## rgross

Looks good. I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## Outback Man

11Hick11 said:


> Thanks for the reply Outback. I just ordered one and it should be here by next week.


Nice...what one did you end up getting the 680 or the mini?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Made a few stuffed backstraps today. 

Butterflied a nice sized piece and pounded it out some. 










Spread on cream cheese and added sautéed onions and shiitake mushrooms, sweet Italian sausage, jalapeño slivers and 3 cheddar blend cheese. 










Rolled it all up and wrapped in bacon. 










In to the BGE at 400deg with some pecan chunks for smoke for 75 minutes. Finished off with some more cheddar on top.


----------



## Luke M

This was my shoulder butt roast I did today, cooked for almost 7 hours and the ribs I did the other day. I just got started and have only smoked a couple of times now but am loving it!


----------



## maxxis88

Luke M said:


> This was my shoulder butt roast I did today, cooked for almost 7 hours and the ribs I did the other day. I just got started and have only smoked a couple of times now but am loving it!
> View attachment 4853266
> 
> View attachment 4853274
> 
> View attachment 4853282
> 
> View attachment 4853298
> 
> View attachment 4853306


Looks good. 

What did the shoulder weigh and what temp did you cook it at?


----------



## goldenjew22

This is just wrong... im starving

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke M

maxxis88 said:


> Looks good.
> 
> What did the shoulder weigh and what temp did you cook it at?


Just shy of 7 lbs I checked a few places for temp and it ranged from 198f (thicker end) - 206f (thinner end), temp of the smoker was maintained at about 250f - 280f. It was a little darker as I did not wrap it like my friend suggested, I wanted a good coating of dark bark. I was also using maple wood, has a different flavor to it from what my friend uses (Hickory, apple, and Mesquite). It tasted great, had a bit of tart to it in the bark but it was met with the brown sugar rub that I made (playing with rubs too as I dont want to buy one but make my own (adds to the fun I think)).


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Brisket day!


----------



## pbuck

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Brisket day!


You have my address.


----------



## reylamb

nicko said:


> I was in a pinch and against my better judgement, I picked up a smaller bag of Cowboy brand lump charcoal. This stuff might be the worst stuff widely available.
> 
> I had the exact same results with that stuff.......try to find the sugar maple....I have a picture of it back a few pages somewhere.....it does take a little longer to get to temp than some other brands, but I have found it to get hotter, easier to control temps, less ash, and burns longer than most of the other stuff I have tried also.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

This was my best one so far.


----------



## MossyMO64

Rib's... Seasoned, Smoked, Sauced and Sliced


-----


-----


-----


----------



## adr1601

Gonna be ordering some Owen's seasonings soon and was looking for some suggestions on a bologna-summer sausage seasoning.

Non spicy as per the wifes taste.


----------



## 12-Ringer

adr1601 said:


> Gonna be ordering some Owen's seasonings soon and was looking for some suggestions on a bologna-summer sausage seasoning.
> 
> Non spicy as per the wifes taste.


You cannot go wrong with the Honey BBQ seasoning - I know most use it for snack sticks, but let me tell you this....put it in a summer sausage casing and you will be the talk of the town...unless you come to my town and folks will think you stole my recipe (lol).

If you like a little heat, you can add a few tablespoons of Old Bay to half the batch for you and you will have a great sweet/heat compliment to the first batch which by the way passes my wife and daughter's taste test with regard to the heat. 

Joe


----------



## pbuck

I find the honey BBQ has a little kick to it. Not much but it's there. As good as it is, If someone doesn't like spicy they may not care for it. 

I just made a batch of summer sausage with their plain SS seasoning and it turned out great. Pretty much a traditional SS taste. I did add about 4 tbsp of mustard seed after the final grind.


----------



## adr1601

Thanks! I'm gonna add both to the list.


----------



## adr1601

Received my package from Owens and all I can say is I'm impressed. Each seasoning was neatly packaged with cure and instructions for full or partial batches and some free samples. They've got my business.

What the heck is this Tatonka dust used for? I've seen it mentioned here several times.


----------



## 12-Ringer

adr1601 said:


> Received my package from Owens and all I can say is I'm impressed. Each seasoning was neatly packaged with cure and instructions for full or partial batches and some free samples. They've got my business.
> 
> What the heck is this Tatonka dust used for? I've seen it mentioned here several times.




You can use the TD on just about anything you want - it has been a notable compliment on everything except pork and fish for me...chicken, turkey, beef, venison, bison, etc...I didn't care too much for it on the pork loin or the Rockfish - but hey these are only my opinions.

Marty will probably jump on and give you some advice...I'd be interested in it myself

Joe


----------



## chaded

My new Kamado Joe Big Joe. This thing is a tank and i dont think the pictures do it justice.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Spent the morning with my daughter preparing 25lbs of snack sticks...12lbs of Honey BBQ, 10lbs of chipotle wildfire, and 3 lbs of maple habanero.

First batch in the smoker now...pics to come in a bit.

Was a fun morning, wish I snapped a few pics with Camille working the stuffer.

Joe


----------



## adr1601

I have 7 pounds of left over elk and deer loin sliced for jerky soaking in the fridge till morning. 
Any tips on using the smoker for Jerky? From what I found online I'm going with 130-150 degrees with the vent open till done and only 3 hours of light smoke. In the past I used a dehydrator and I always seem to over do it.

Also just took a 3 pound chunk of elk round and coated it with a curing rub blend of tenderquick, brown sugar, pepper, and garlic powder. Gonna cure for a week and then smoke next weekend to slice into sandwich meat. This is a new one for me so well see.


----------



## 12-Ringer

adr1601 said:


> I have 7 pounds of left over elk and deer loin sliced for jerky soaking in the fridge till morning.
> Any tips on using the smoker for Jerky? From what I found online I'm going with 130-150 degrees with the vent open till done and only 3 hours of light smoke. In the past I used a dehydrator and I always seem to over do it.
> 
> Also just took a 3 pound chunk of elk round and coated it with a curing rub blend of tenderquick, brown sugar, pepper, and garlic powder. Gonna cure for a week and then smoke next weekend to slice into sandwich meat. This is a new one for me so well see.


Sounds about right for the jerky...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

First half of the honey BBQ....










Smoker will be running all night working on second half and the chipotle wildfire....

Maple habanero go in, in the morning. 

Joe


----------



## cjcg7980

Put these 2 butts on the rec tec last night at 9:30 second pic is at 7:30 this morning. My brother in law is battling brain cancer but he called me yesterday and asked if I would cook some bbq. Can't say no to that hope they turn out great. They were at 168 and 165 degrees 10 hrs in.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Sending wishes for your brother...Cancer is one big S.O.B.

We have the LLS walk next Saturday for Camille...hard to believe it's been a year since she was diagnosed....changes everything.

Joe


----------



## cjcg7980

Thank you 12 ringer your right it changes everything


----------



## 12-Ringer

9lbs signed, sealed, and in the freezer....16 left to go [emoji106]


----------



## 12-Ringer

Added encapsulated citric acid to 1/2 of the honey BBQ and WOW, what a difference. Gives a little bite on the back end without heat. Very interesting flavor profile, wife and kids like it. Have a football party later this afternoon and sure to get some feedback there.

Joe


----------



## Outback Man

Smoked black bear burgers...did them for around 1.5 hrs at 200 degrees until they hit 145 and then seared them until 160. Had mixed Montreal Steak seasoning and habanero pepper powder. A little cheese and pickles and they were so good I didn't even need any condiments. Shot my first bear in Nova Scotia last Tuesday and made these yesterday when I got back. Maybe the best burgers I've ever had.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joesandi

Ok, going to do a 8.3# boneless pork butt, this weekend, similar to posts 3252 and 3254 (Joe's), since this is my first, about how long do you think I would need to smoke it. Wondering if I need to start it Friday night or Sat. morn. I will be using homemade apple butter my wife is making tonight.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## maxxis88

Smoked up some ribs for dinner, they turned out great.


----------



## pbuck

joesandi said:


> Ok, going to do a 8.3# boneless pork butt, this weekend, similar to posts 3252 and 3254 (Joe's), since this is my first, about how long do you think I would need to smoke it. Wondering if I need to start it Friday night or Sat. morn. I will be using homemade apple butter my wife is making tonight.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I do mine at around 230-240 deg and figure around 1.25 hrs per pound. To get a 9# butt to 200 deg IT it's usually in for 13 hours or so. That can easily be +/- an hour. 

At 220 pit temp I'd figure about 1.5 hrs per pound.


----------



## rut hunt

Can anyone help me out with a veni snack stick recipe and smoking instructions. I know there has been a few put on the thread. I have a green mountain pellet grill if that makes any difference. Thanks everyone 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

rut hunt said:


> Can anyone help me out with a veni snack stick recipe and smoking instructions. I know there has been a few put on the thread. I have a green mountain pellet grill if that makes any difference. Thanks everyone
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Can't beat the honey BBQ snack stick mix from Owens BBQ. Smoking instructions come with the order but I don't know about doing them on a P grill. 

http://www.owensbbq.com/sausage-seasonings-jerky-mixes.html


----------



## rut hunt

pbuck said:


> Can't beat the honey BBQ snack stick mix from Owens BBQ. Smoking instructions come with the order but I don't know about doing them on a P grill.
> 
> http://www.owensbbq.com/sausage-seasonings-jerky-mixes.html


Last time I tried them on the pellet grill they were cooked un evenly so some spots were done and other stuff wasn't yet. My brother has an upright smoker that I will probably use. Thanks pbuck come back to Iowa soon lol

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

rut hunt said:


> Last time I tried them on the pellet grill they were cooked un evenly so some spots were done and other stuff wasn't yet. My brother has an upright smoker that I will probably use. Thanks pbuck come back to Iowa soon lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


No problem buddy. I was sposed to come out this year but my friend I always come with lost his job right before the license deadline so we just bought another point. Maybe next year. [emoji30]


----------



## rhs341

pbuck said:


> Can't beat the honey BBQ snack stick mix from Owens BBQ. Smoking instructions come with the order but I don't know about doing them on a P grill.
> 
> http://www.owensbbq.com/sausage-seasonings-jerky-mixes.html


Cabela's makes a good kit I have used several times....I add jalapeño cheese to it.....great stuff!!!!!!!!


----------



## joesandi

So I made a boneless pork shoulder yesterday, first it turned out good, but here are some of my thoughts for my first one.
my mailbox addition is nice but I had issues keeping my pellets lit (first row burned well but never continued to the next) It was a breezy day.
My stall happened at 160 not around 140 I have heard about.
It took about 1.5 hrs longer then I anticipated at 230 degrees. Which was good since the grandson shoot a buck last night and we had to take care of it before eating.
Thanks to all that have helped on here, especially 12ringer as I used most of his recipe.


----------



## adr1601

I've never had my maze go out once it got going. How full of pellets are you filling it? I fill mine so each row is kind of rounded up.


----------



## joesandi

adr1601 said:


> I've never had my maze go out once it got going. How full of pellets are you filling it? I fill mine so each row is kind of rounded up.


To the top of the sides if not a touch more. Maybe not enough at the turns?


----------



## jlh42581

You're not getting enough air flow in the mailbox is my suspicion. I've has my amazn for three years, mines the tube. Lack of oxygen puts it out

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDSTRUTNRUT

Just did some BLUE CANDY (bluefish)and came out GREAT! My big frig makeover went up(electric burner) so I panicked fish already had pellicle but remembered someone gave me a gas MASTERBUILT that they didnt use. Never used a gas smoker but man that thing did great guess I gonna have to read back and try some real hot smoking but have to find a water/drip pan. My frig would only do 175 degrees which was fine for deer bologna but it held 50# of them, The Masterbuilt may do 25# BUT THANKYOU TO THE NONSMOKER! 
PS WISH I HAD MORE BLUES!


----------



## adr1601

jlh42581 said:


> You're not getting enough air flow in the mailbox is my suspicion. I've has my amazn for three years, mines the tube. Lack of oxygen puts it out
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


This is another possibility. I leave the door open on my mailbox.


----------



## joesandi

jlh42581 said:


> You're not getting enough air flow in the mailbox is my suspicion. I've has my amazn for three years, mines the tube. Lack of oxygen puts it out
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Thought of that, but why stay lit for one row and then go out? I have 3 holes drilled in the cover. i will leave the cover open next time. Thanks for all the help and suggestions.


----------



## 12-Ringer

jlh42581 said:


> You're not getting enough air flow in the mailbox is my suspicion. I've has my amazn for three years, mines the tube. Lack of oxygen puts it out
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



My first thought as well...it has been my experience it takes A LOT of air to blow them out, but even the slightest "choking" (not enough air) and they fizzle....

Drill another hole and I bet you'll get different results.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

MDSTRUTNRUT said:


> Just did some BLUE CANDY (bluefish)and came out GREAT! My big frig makeover went up(electric burner) so I panicked fish already had pellicle but remembered someone gave me a gas MASTERBUILT that they didnt use. Never used a gas smoker but man that thing did great guess I gonna have to read back and try some real hot smoking but have to find a water/drip pan. My frig would only do 175 degrees which was fine for deer bologna but it held 50# of them, The Masterbuilt may do 25# BUT THANKYOU TO THE NONSMOKER!
> PS WISH I HAD MORE BLUES!
> 
> View attachment 4914385
> 
> 
> View attachment 4914393



How about some details on the recipe/treatment - I can't tell you how many blue fish we throw back every year as I really don't care for them...and trust me I've cooked em every which way possible, just not for me - now "candy" and bluefish in the same sentence as peeked my interest.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

joesandi said:


> Thought of that, but why stay lit for one row and then go out? I have 3 holes drilled in the cover. i will leave the cover open next time. Thanks for all the help and suggestions.


If that is the case, it could very well be that you don't have the pellets stacked high enough in the turns. I keep my maze stocked to the very top across the entire maze. I leave it so that I can barely see the top of the separating edges. If my food is done and I still have pellets left, it is easy enough to separate them...

Joe


----------



## adr1601

After a week in the cure I removed and rinsed and then put in the fridge uncovered for 24 hrs. Smoked all day and sliced the next. 
This was a home run for sure and I'd like to try hanging drying one when the basement cools down this winter.


----------



## MDSTRUTNRUT

Fillet your fish, I leave the scales and skin on to avoid overdrying, whatever kind of fish you want but does better with an oily fish like bluefish, salmon, whitefish ect. Soak fillets overnite then fan dry on a rack until a pellicle forms, a dry sticky coating maybe an hour or 2, can leave on a frig rack for couple hours BUT NOT YOUR GOOD FRIG WITH OTHER FOOD! I smoke with hickory(most use a bold smoke wood like hickory, cherry or mesquite), skin side down for 3-4 hours at 175 degrees coating at least 2 times with real maple syrup, have used honey and that was good too. Don't smoke over 200 or it will cook not smoke, saw another recipe said 200 for and 1 hr then 150 for 2 more. 
I like mine mixed with whipped cream cheese as a spread over crackers or that fancy hard thin sliced bread. You can look up smoked salmon recipes and sub in bluefish, some use a dry rub with salt and sugar then rinse off. If you like smoked fish like salmon, sardines, whitefish or herring then you'll like blues but if your favorite fish is flounder or halibut then prob not so much. Enjoy!

Brine I used: 1/2 gallon water
1/2 cup soy sauce
1/2 cup kosher salt
3/4 cup brown sugar
2 Tbsp old bay


----------



## 12-Ringer

I think the problem I'd face with this one is the fridge space - I've tried a few other blue recipes in the past and usually get the frown face from the entire family at the beach house for "stinking up the fridge". Maybe I'll invest in a used fridge for the garage and give it a shot...

We are more of a flounder/rockfish/tuna/mahi type of family, but always willing to try something new ESPECIALLY when I hear I don't have to skin or scale em...sometimes a great day on the boat leads to hours at the cleaning station....


Joe


----------



## MDSTRUTNRUT

NICE FLATTIES THERE 12-Ringer not to make this a fish thread BUT. Unfortunately my bunch are fried fresh flounder and taters or nothing bunch and I can't say I blame them! I actually tried smoking some flounder but just not worth it, not oily enuff. But I like the smoked blues and have some friends that drool waiting for me to make every year.


----------



## 12-Ringer

hahaha - I hear ya' I smoked some flounder this summer and everyone got mad at me for "wasting the fish"...we didn't waste anything, chopped it up, mixed with a little dill relish and mayo for some smoked flounder dip - everyone loved that...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Check it out....good time to spend some $$ 

Offer is valid through Monday, October 10, 2016 at 11:59 pm EST. Enjoy 10, 15 or 20% Off - Use promo code HUNT16 in cart for 10% off your purchase over $70, 15% off your purchase over $130, or 20% off your puchase over $180. Order minimum to receive discount does not include tax or shipping. Oversize and/or additional shipping fees do apply. This offer is valid through www.LEMProducts.com only. LEM Gift Certificates, Refurbished Products, Parts and existing sale prices not included. Offer not valid through any other retailer. Promo code may only be used once per customer. Offer is not valid on prior purchases. Other conditions may apply.


Joe


----------



## maxxis88

Smoked some more jerky over the weekend


----------



## jeff25

Tagging this thread for latter. Just got a smoker And wanting to try it out soon.


----------



## cjcg7980

St. Louis style ribs about to hit the rectec. If you guys haven't tried the Everglades rub you gotta try it out I've used Everglades seasonings for years but never the rub. Picked some up about 3 weeks ago and cooked some butts and chicken it is really good we will see how it does with ribs.


----------



## jhunter1

maxxis88 said:


> Smoked some more jerky over the weekend


Do you have recipe and cook times? Looks like it came out perfect.


----------



## maxxis88

jhunter1 said:


> Do you have recipe and cook times? Looks like it came out perfect.


I used a commercial seasoning. Fleet farm brand, sweet hardwood flavor and it's without a doubt the best tasting seasoning I've ever used. Smoker temp was 160 took piece by piece out as it was done because I cut it by hand and they weren't a consistent thickness. Some took 2 hrs, some took 7 hrs. Don't rush it.


----------



## jhunter1

Thanks. Gonna have to give it a try.


----------



## Rathbuck

Decided to try something different - took a roast off the rear end of a small doe and put it in a curing solution for 6 days, rinsed overnight, then put it on the smoker for ~2 hours until it hit 150 IT. Put it in the oven to steam for another 90 minutes, then pulled it out. Couldn't resist - tried some right away...good flavor, was just like corned beef. Put it in the fridge last night and got it out this morning. I give it a 8/10 - definitely will make a few changes next time (different rub for one). My daughter (my toughest critic) actually gave it a 9/10 this morning - she loved it (actually complimented me on the subtle smoke flavor.

Here's one of the smaller pieces...


----------



## MossyMO64

Inaugural Run Of The Pit Barrel Cooker!

Seasoned a 4 1/2 pound boneless pork shoulder with Tatonka Dust and smoked with apple to a 160º internal meat temperature.


-----

Pulled from the hooks and double foil wrapped with additional seasoning and some Budweiser Black Crown Beer and back in the PBC. Pulled the pork shoulder at 198° IT and gave it a couple hour cooler rest.


-----

The pork shoulder is pulled...


-----

On a pretzel bun, drizzled the pulled pork with sauce and topped with coleslaw... served with Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans and a few spicy pickle slices. 


-----

Not sure if it was just my mood, the pretzel bun, the PBC, or just plain hungry but this was the best pulled pork sandwich I have ever had!


----------



## nrlombar

Rathbuck said:


> Decided to try something different - took a roast off the rear end of a small doe and put it in a curing solution for 6 days, rinsed overnight, then put it on the smoker for ~2 hours until it hit 150 IT. Put it in the oven to steam for another 90 minutes, then pulled it out. Couldn't resist - tried some right away...good flavor, was just like corned beef. Put it in the fridge last night and got it out this morning. I give it a 8/10 - definitely will make a few changes next time (different rub for one). My daughter (my toughest critic) actually gave it a 9/10 this morning - she loved it (actually complimented me on the subtle smoke flavor.
> 
> Here's one of the smaller pieces...


I'm going to try this if I ever get a deer this year but use a pastrami recipe I have. Throw it on the meat slicer and make some sandwhiches. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## rhs341

Killed this sweet little 100lb sow Monday eve....using it for sticks and brats....and gonna grill the back straps n tenders with some tontonka dust in a little while....








Started with sticks this morning.....used some deer from a doe that fell to the carbon spyder....








First batch out and cooling....








More to come.....GO GATORS!!!!!!


----------



## jlh42581

rhs341 said:


> Killed this sweet little 100lb sow Monday eve....using it for sticks and brats....and gonna grill the back straps n tenders with some tontonka dust in a little while....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Started with sticks this morning.....used some deer from a doe that fell to the carbon spyder....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First batch out and cooling....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More to come.....GO GATORS!!!!!!


Man you make me wanna shoot **** lookn at that! How's that kit?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## rhs341

The original or just plain snack stick kit is better to me...
Just about to put on the straps with the tatonka dust on them....while watching the Gators...


----------



## rhs341

Mmmm mmmmm........black beans and rice as a compliment....


----------



## rhs341

Vacuum sealed this morning after cooling overnight......now I need another deer to finish restocking....


----------



## rhs341

And finished the brats this afternoon .....forgot pics of process....


----------



## MossyMO64

First time doing ribs on the PBC... St Louis cut ribs seasoned with Tatonka Dust and Everything Rub. Hung and smoked with cherry chips for 3 hours.


-----


-----

At this point the ribs were sauced with LEM's Meat Varnish and spent another hour and a half cooking.


-----


-----

We are used to cooking ribs with indirect heat compared to hanging over direct heat, the ribs tasted excellent but next time will cook longer before we sauce them.


----------



## Outback Man

Reverse seared angus choice tri tip and bacon wrapped asparagus...good stuff. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrlombar

Alright guys, heard so much about the Honey- BBq snack sticks im going to try and make some. Few questions:

1. Do you add any other meat of fat besides venison?
2. What kind of casings do you recommend?
3. Only stuffer I have it a kicthen aid attachment, I think this will suffice for trying this out before I commit to other equipment do you agree?

Thanks for everyone help!


----------



## chaded

nrlombar said:


> Alright guys, heard so much about the Honey- BBq snack sticks im going to try and make some. Few questions:
> 
> 1. Do you add any other meat of fat besides venison?
> 2. What kind of casings do you recommend?
> 3. Only stuffer I have it a kicthen aid attachment, I think this will suffice for trying this out before I commit to other equipment do you agree?
> 
> Thanks for everyone help!


Yes, I add pork fat to the venison. I just take a pork shoulder and grind it up. I do around 20-30% of pork. I have been using the LEM collagen casings and they seems to work just fine. I don't know about the kitchen aid attachment as I have never used it. Almost everyone that I have seen that does it says you really should use a dedicated stuffer because those types are not the best.


----------



## nrlombar

Thanks for replying, Im going to order some 19mm casings and some owens Honey BBQ to give it a try.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nrlombar said:


> Alright guys, heard so much about the Honey- BBq snack sticks im going to try and make some. Few questions:
> 
> 1. Do you add any other meat of fat besides venison?
> 2. What kind of casings do you recommend?
> 3. Only stuffer I have it a kicthen aid attachment, I think this will suffice for trying this out before I commit to other equipment do you agree?
> 
> Thanks for everyone help!



When your doing this do yourself a favor and order some encapsulated citric acid = try your batch 1/2 with and 1/2 without to see which you like best as you won't know what your missing without trying both. With the acid you get a little "bite-back" from the stick, but NOT HEAT (which turns a lot of folks off). Without the acid you get a nice smooth flavor.

When working with venison I too look at about 30% grind unless I am using only suet or pork fat trimmings. I have found the best to simply buy some ground pork from the butcher and add that to my venison. The standard package from Marty is good for 25lbs of meat and I usually go with 8lbs of pork and 17lbs of venison.

You will NOT enjoy your kitchen aid adapter as a stuffer. It can and will get the job done, but you will struggle at times (at least if you are like most). A dedicated stuffer is an excellent investment for anyone considering sticks, sausages, brats, etc...be sure to get one with steel gears and tubes, stay away from the plastic crap. If you are going with the kitchen aid it is very important to keep the meat as cold as possible (just below freezing) to keep your job moving along. The warmer the meat gets in the stuffing process, the more difficult is is going through the kitchen aid unit. LEM makes a great 5lb stuffer, it's the one I use the most....
http://www.lemproducts.com/product/...r-with-stainless-steel-tubes/sausage-stuffers

Good luck and let us all know how it turns out. My 25lbs that I did two weeks ago is just about gone alread:mg:

Joe


----------



## nrlombar

Thanks! I got a cabelas gift card burning a hole in my pocket. Will go use it to get a steel geared stuffer. Also ordered some encapsulated citric acid to give it a try. Ordered 3 different flavors for 5lb batches so I coudl try a bunch of different ones.




12-Ringer said:


> When your doing this do yourself a favor and order some encapsulated citric acid = try your batch 1/2 with and 1/2 without to see which you like best as you won't know what your missing without trying both. With the acid you get a little "bite-back" from the stick, but NOT HEAT (which turns a lot of folks off). Without the acid you get a nice smooth flavor.
> 
> When working with venison I too look at about 30% grind unless I am using only suet or pork fat trimmings. I have found the best to simply buy some ground pork from the butcher and add that to my venison. The standard package from Marty is good for 25lbs of meat and I usually go with 8lbs of pork and 17lbs of venison.
> 
> You will NOT enjoy your kitchen aid adapter as a stuffer. It can and will get the job done, but you will struggle at times (at least if you are like most). A dedicated stuffer is an excellent investment for anyone considering sticks, sausages, brats, etc...be sure to get one with steel gears and tubes, stay away from the plastic crap. If you are going with the kitchen aid it is very important to keep the meat as cold as possible (just below freezing) to keep your job moving along. The warmer the meat gets in the stuffing process, the more difficult is is going through the kitchen aid unit. LEM makes a great 5lb stuffer, it's the one I use the most....
> http://www.lemproducts.com/product/...r-with-stainless-steel-tubes/sausage-stuffers
> 
> Good luck and let us all know how it turns out. My 25lbs that I did two weeks ago is just about gone alread:mg:
> 
> Joe


----------



## adr1601

I use 80% venison,10% pork, and 10% pork fat for Bologna and snack sticks. I'll second the citric acid as well. I'd try it with, without, and with half their recipe amount.


----------



## pbuck

When are you guys adding the CA? It's my understanding it shouldn't be added until just before you put the meat in the smoker. In other words, you'd grind the meat and add the cure/seasonings as you normally would but you'd cure the meat over night unstuffed and then mix in the CA and stuff right before putting it in the smoker. From what I've read the CA can be pretty finicky and will screw up a batch if not done right. 

Of course, it's NEVER added until AFTER the final grind. Running it through your grinder is a no go.

Oh and I agree with Joe. Stuffing with a grinder attachment is a PITA. It will do it but it's twice the work and it will chew up your cheese somewhat if you use some.


----------



## adr1601

pbuck said:


> When are you guys adding the CA? It's my understanding it shouldn't be added until just before you put the meat in the smoker. In other words, you'd grind the meat and add the cure/seasonings as you normally would but you'd cure the meat over night unstuffed and then mix in the CA and stuff right before putting it in the smoker. From what I've read the CA can be pretty finicky and will screw up a batch if not done right.
> 
> Of course, it's NEVER added until AFTER the final grind. Running it through your grinder is a no go.
> 
> Oh and I agree with Joe. Stuffing with a grinder attachment is a PITA. It will do it but it's twice the work and it will chew up your cheese somewhat if you use some.


http://askthemeatman.com/encapsulated_citric_acid.htm


----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> http://askthemeatman.com/encapsulated_citric_acid.htm


Found this on the LEM site.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Yep...I add it just before I stuff. I add it, mix in by hand through the grind. I've never messed any up and I don't think I am any more talented than the average Joe. Makes a big difference, much more like a Slim Jim. I should mention that I tend to prefer the 21mm casing as opposed to the 19mm casings for the sticks. More meat per stick helps guard against pockets of a particular flavor...just my .02..

Joe


----------



## adr1601

That's a better explanation. ^^


----------



## pbuck

Ok, sorry, I don't mean to be thick headed but I'm still a little confused. You guys generally don't stuff your casings until the day you're smoking? I have always just stuffed mine and cured them overnight in the casings. I know that's not a problem but I'll need to change my schedule up if I add some CA next time I do any.


----------



## Ches

pbuck said:


> Ok, sorry, I don't mean to be thick headed but I'm still a little confused. You guys generally don't stuff your casings until the day you're smoking? I have always just stuffed mine and cured them overnight in the casings. I know that's not a problem but I'll need to change my schedule up if I add some CA next time I do any.


That's how I have always done my summers. Mix, stuff, Frig over night or two nights, smoke.


----------



## adr1601

My snack stick, hot dog, and kielbasa recipes don't call for any cure time. They're grind, mix, stuff, and smoke. Bologna is overnight.
I have only used the CA in snack sticks and they were stuffed and smoked.

Edit-I grind, mix, add the CA, stuff, and smoke same day. The snack stick instructions that came with the mixes I got from Owens didn't call for a cure time either.


----------



## nicko

Pizza night on the egg. Fabulous!!


----------



## MossyMO64

Yesterday after work cold smoked a couple of Tatonka Dust seasoned rib-eye's with oak for an hour.


-----

Fired up the PBC to grill the steaks and towards the end of grilling topped them with blue cheese crumbles.


-----

While the steaks rested put some bacon and cheese stuffed mushrooms and garlic toast on the grill in cast irons pans to cook.


-----

Was a good way to end the work week!


-----


----------



## cjcg7980

Steaks look on point


----------



## Stv_bks

Having some trouble and being a first time smoker, I have know idea exactly how to handle this.
I have the MES 30 with the mailbox mod. My first attempt is a meatloaf and it's about 2" thick. At the end of the first hour the IT is at 180 (shooting for 160). Smoker set at 240 and I kept backing it down to 210.
My question is, what is the proper way to get your temp down and not have a rapid rise on the IT?


----------



## chaded

Stv_bks said:


> Having some trouble and being a first time smoker, I have know idea exactly how to handle this.
> I have the MES 30 with the mailbox mod. My first attempt is a meatloaf and it's about 2" thick. At the end of the first hour the IT is at 180 (shooting for 160). Smoker set at 240 and I kept backing it down to 210.
> My question is, what is the proper way to get your temp down and not have a rapid rise on the IT?



Are you using a meat temp probe stuck in the entire time its cooking and watching the temps?


----------



## adr1601

Stv_bks said:


> Having some trouble and being a first time smoker, I have know idea exactly how to handle this.
> I have the MES 30 with the mailbox mod. My first attempt is a meatloaf and it's about 2" thick. At the end of the first hour the IT is at 180 (shooting for 160). Smoker set at 240 and I kept backing it down to 210.
> My question is, what is the proper way to get your temp down and not have a rapid rise on the IT?


Experience. I have a meatloaf in now at 225. I'm shooting for 3 hrs and I'll adj. the temp as needed.
And do have meat probe in it so you can keep track of what happening without opening the door.
Keep at it, you'll get it.


----------



## Stv_bks

adr1601 said:


> Experience. I have a meatloaf in now at 225. I'm shooting for 3 hrs and I'll adj. the temp as needed.
> And do have meat probe in it so you can keep track of what happening without opening the door.
> Keep at it, you'll get it.


I have the Ivation probe in it and watched it climb. I'm aware of being patient, just don't want to ruin it.
I was able to get the IT to stable out somewhat and now it's starting to climb a little in its last hour. IT is at 198 and smoker is at 208. Guess I'll just let it run its course and see how it turns out.


----------



## chaded

Stv_bks said:


> I have the Ivation probe in it and watched it climb. I'm aware of being patient, just don't want to ruin it.
> I was able to get the IT to stable out somewhat and now it's starting to climb a little in its last hour. IT is at 198 and smoker is at 208. Guess I'll just let it run its course and see how it turns out.


Just pull it out when it hits the IT you want it at. A 2" thick meatloaf is not very thick at all and i suspect it wouldnt take long to get it to 160. I would probably start off pretty low as well.


----------



## adr1601

Stv_bks said:


> I have the Ivation probe in it and watched it climb. I'm aware of being patient, just don't want to ruin it.
> I was able to get the IT to stable out somewhat and now it's starting to climb a little in its last hour. IT is at 198 and smoker is at 208. Guess I'll just let it run its course and see how it turns out.


 I do my meat loafs to 170. There easy to dry out.


----------



## Stv_bks

Thanks for the replies. I was going off of the recipe on smoking meats forum running 240, aiming at an IT of 160.
I don't seem so nervous now.

How long are you running at 170?


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> Ok, sorry, I don't mean to be thick headed but I'm still a little confused. You guys generally don't stuff your casings until the day you're smoking? I have always just stuffed mine and cured them overnight in the casings. I know that's not a problem but I'll need to change my schedule up if I add some CA next time I do any.


I never let mine rest in the casings prior to smoking as I have run into several problems with the casings loosening during the smoking process. Basically, I grind and mix the seasoning and the cure. I rarely let it rest more than 12-hours, most likely closer to 8. If I am going to add the citric acid, I do it then, stuff the casings and right into the smoke. Never had an issue yet, I do the same for brats, bologna, and sausages (Italian and breakfast)

Joe


----------



## adr1601

Stv_bks said:


> Thanks for the replies. I was going off of the recipe on smoking meats forum running 240, aiming at an IT of 160.
> I don't seem so nervous now.
> 
> How long are you running at 170?


170 is my finish temp for the meatloaf.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Stv_bks said:


> Thanks for the replies. I was going off of the recipe on smoking meats forum running 240, aiming at an IT of 160.
> I don't seem so nervous now.
> 
> How long are you running at 170?


All my ground meat gets pulled at 160, unless I am working on my custom bufflalo chicken brats - I take them up to 170. I rum the smoker at 200...

Good luck!

Joe


----------



## Stv_bks

adr1601 said:


> 170 is my finish temp for the meatloaf.


Gotch ya'
Thanks


----------



## frankiecruzer

made some bacon wrapped backstrap with pork loin and some peppers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MossyMO64

Mushroom Swiss Buffalo Burger & Steak Fries

Tatonka Dusted buffalo burgers and steaks fries in a cast iron pan cooking with a Vortex.


-----


-----

Burgers with swiss cheese and toasting French Brioche buns.


-----

This meal hit the spot!


-----


----------



## smokin x's

MossyMO64 said:


> Mushroom Swiss Buffalo Burger & Steak Fries
> 
> Tatonka Dusted buffalo burgers and steaks fries in a cast iron pan cooking with a Vortex.
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> Burgers with swiss cheese and toasting French Brioche buns.
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> This meal hit the spot!
> 
> 
> -----


That burger looks insanely good!

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

Tatonka dusted stuffed (jalapeño cream cheese, scallops, blue cheese crumbles, shredded jack cheese, and sautéed portabella mushrooms, onions, and jalapeños) venison backstraps wrapped in bacon. Man they were good. A little sloppy when fresh off the smoker and grill but tasted awesome. 


































































Smoked for around two hours at 225 and then finished the bacon on the grill. So good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffme

12-Ringer said:


> I never let mine rest in the casings prior to smoking as I have run into several problems with the casings loosening during the smoking process. Basically, I grind and mix the seasoning and the cure. I rarely let it rest more than 12-hours, most likely closer to 8. If I am going to add the citric acid, I do it then, stuff the casings and right into the smoke. Never had an issue yet, I do the same for brats, bologna, and sausages (Italian and breakfast)
> 
> Joe


I do the same...into the casing then into the smoker ASAP.
Cure does not "need time to work" it is an inhibitor, it stops bacteria from growing. There is no benefit to letting the cure "work". It is much more important to make sure the grind is properly mixed with the cure so it is evenly distributed throughout the meat to prohibit bacteria growth.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

I need to post soon...been so damn hot in Atlanta that I have been off the grill for a while...soon to come...


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

I gotta say I love scrolling thru and looking @ all y'all make ! 

Some of us just don't have those domestic skills y'all got.

I gotta say, this thread is one of my favorite threads on the internet.
You guys inspired me to buy a new grill for hunting camp in hoping one in my crew will grill and smoke some good stuff. It's started basic, but I've been hearing the guys expanding on their ideas. I think it's going to get good !

Keep posting these great meals. You guys really ROCK. All kidding aside.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MossyMO64

Rib roast seasoned with Tatonka Dust and hung in the grill and cooked to 130º.


-----

Set the rib roast aside to rest while made up some mixed veggies and garlic toast.

-----

Sliced the rib roast and served with some ChefJimmyJ's Au Jus.


----------



## rhs341

MossyMO64 said:


> Rib roast seasoned with Tatonka Dust and hung in the grill and cooked to 130º.
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> Set the rib roast aside to rest while made up some mixed veggies and garlic toast.
> 
> -----
> 
> Sliced the rib roast and served with some ChefJimmyJ's Au Jus.


Wow that looks beyond mouth watering!!!!!
I actually just drooled a little....


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

Question for you pro grillers and smokers.

I see most people use some sort of rub for their cooking. 

I see this tatonka dust is used. What are yalls other rubs or spices you can buy @ the store to use in a pinch ?

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DV1

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> Question for you pro grillers and smokers.
> 
> I see most people use some sort of rub for their cooking.
> 
> I see this tatonka dust is used. What are yalls other rubs or spices you can buy @ the store to use in a pinch ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've made plenty of my own rubs, and bought a variety of them too. They are all pretty good, a bit different, but good. You have to find what suits your taste. 

For me, I keep some of the Cabela's Open Season rubs on hand in case I don't have some of my own mixed up when I decide to do something on a whim. I like the Beer Can Chicken Rub for poultry and the Mountain Man Bourbon Rub for pork and venison. They are very reasonably priced when on sale (even more so when I have points). My family's favorite for chicken is the Rain Forest Cafe's Mojo Rib Rub, great for ribs and chicken. With any of these, if I want to add some spice, I use either ground jalapeno pepper for a back end heat, cayenne for an up front heat or chipotle for a smokey heat. Like I said, experiment to find what you like best, everyone's tastes are different.


----------



## jlh42581

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> Question for you pro grillers and smokers.
> 
> I see most people use some sort of rub for their cooking.
> 
> I see this tatonka dust is used. What are yalls other rubs or spices you can buy @ the store to use in a pinch ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Paprika, Season Salt, Garlic Powder, Onion Powder, Brown Sugar, Sage

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> Question for you pro grillers and smokers.
> 
> I see most people use some sort of rub for their cooking.
> 
> I see this tatonka dust is used. What are yalls other rubs or spices you can buy @ the store to use in a pinch ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


McCormicks makes some that are surprisingly good and can be found in the grocery store. I know some of them are called Grill mates. I can't think of the ones I used right off the top of my head, but I'll ck and post back.


----------



## shimmon83

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> Question for you pro grillers and smokers.
> 
> I see most people use some sort of rub for their cooking.
> 
> I see this tatonka dust is used. What are yalls other rubs or spices you can buy @ the store to use in a pinch ?
> 
> Thanks



here is my pork shoulder rub:
•	4 TBSP Turbinado Sugar
•	4 TBSP Light Brown Sugar
•	4 TBSP Smoked Paprika
•	4 TBSP Coarse Salt
•	4 TBSP Coarse Pepper
•	2 TBSP Minced Onion
•	2 TBSP Minced Garlic
•	1 TBSP Cayenne Pepper
•	1 TBSP Ground Mustard


and my all spice is just a variation of those ingredients

but a god general all spice to keep around is anything from "famous daves", i like "steak and burger" the best.

some of my other favorites is slap yo momma, johnnys seasoning salt, Lawry's, and i like steak n shake (the restaurant) seasoning.

oh... and Montreal steak seasoning


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

You guys are nothing short of the BEST !

I'm going to try to hit the grocery store tonite and see what I can match up to your recommendations.

Being a bachelor I don't shop or eat @ home except for delivery foods.

But Saturday my ex invited herself and her 9 year old son to come to hunting camp and tree stand sit. 

So I'm going to get some chicken breasts, have my guys grill em up and put some rub on em for lunch.

Might get a brisket too or a big piece of turkey breast for the after the hunt dinner. 

Keep the recommendations coming. These spices don't go bad and variety is the spice of life.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffme

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> You guys are nothing short of the BEST !
> 
> I'm going to try to hit the grocery store tonite and see what I can match up to your recommendations.
> 
> Being a bachelor I don't shop or eat @ home except for delivery foods.
> 
> But Saturday my ex invited herself and her 9 year old son to come to hunting camp and tree stand sit.
> 
> So I'm going to get some chicken breasts, have my guys grill em up and put some rub on em for lunch.
> 
> Might get a brisket too or a big piece of turkey breast for the after the hunt dinner.
> 
> Keep the recommendations coming. These spices don't go bad and variety is the spice of life.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Briskets can be tricky and need to be baby sat towards the end.
If you want something simple and easy on the grill, do a beer can chicken.
Easy and they turn out great.


----------



## rut hunt

Anyone ever put too much encapsulated citric acid in there snack sticks say like twice as much as recommend for 25 #

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## River420Bottom

Brined, wrapped, and smoked backstrap. Finished on the grill to crisp the bacon, amazing


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

Amateur hour but it worked. Thanks for the spice advice.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nhns4

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> Amateur hour but it worked. Thanks for the spice advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's not smoking. That's grilling.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## nhns4

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke M

Got myself a doe yesterday and decided to cut the rib cage out to try and smoke! Any tips to smoking venison ribs?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Luke M said:


> Got myself a doe yesterday and decided to cut the rib cage out to try and smoke! Any tips to smoking venison ribs?


Moisture, moisture, moisture...

There is very little fat along the ribs of a deer, so you really want to seal them up and be sure there is some moisture available in your smoker....here's how I do it...

First be sure they are trimmed well and NO silver skin exists. This will ruin the meat long before it's been cooked to an edible temp.

Once trimmed I soak them overnight. I sprinkle a very light coat of Goya Adobo all purpose. I make sure both side are coated lightly and let it rest at room temp for about an hour. While resting I pour 2 liters Cherry Dr. Pepper into the pan I will space the ribs in overnight. In addition to the Dr. Pepper, I add 1/4 cup dark brown sugar and 2tblspns of Old Bay seasoning. Mix all of that together well, lay the ribs in the bath, cover and refrigerate over night. (You can also inject the ribs with the same marinade if you want).

Out of the marinade the next day and right into the smoker, very low temp (cold smoke if you can) for about an hour, I like Cherry, Apple, and Peach. At the 1-hour cold smoke (or super low temp) mark remove the ribs and coat with your sauce of choice. Back into a 225 degree smoke for about 5 hours(you want to be sure you have good smoke for a total of 3-4 hours, after that just heat is good enough). At 4.5 hours I will check, I look to see that when I pull adjacent bones in opposite directions the meat tears easily. When that happens I pull them out of the smoker, add a little more sauce and wrap in foil until we're ready to eat. The wrapping isn't essential, but does help. Throughout the smoking process I have a pan with apple juice in the smoker.

Hope this helps.

Joe


----------



## Luke M

12-Ringer said:


> Moisture, moisture, moisture...
> 
> There is very little fat along the ribs of a deer, so you really want to seal them up and be sure there is some moisture available in your smoker....here's how I do it...
> 
> First be sure they are trimmed well and NO silver skin exists. This will ruin the meat long before it's been cooked to an edible temp.
> 
> Once trimmed I soak them overnight. I sprinkle a very light coat of Goya Adobo all purpose. I make sure both side are coated lightly and let it rest at room temp for about an hour. While resting I pour 2 liters Cherry Dr. Pepper into the pan I will space the ribs in overnight. In addition to the Dr. Pepper, I add 1/4 cup dark brown sugar and 2tblspns of Old Bay seasoning. Mix all of that together well, lay the ribs in the bath, cover and refrigerate over night. (You can also inject the ribs with the same marinade if you want).
> 
> Out of the marinade the next day and right into the smoker, very low temp (cold smoke if you can) for about an hour, I like Cherry, Apple, and Peach. At the 1-hour cold smoke (or super low temp) mark remove the ribs and coat with your sauce of choice. Back into a 225 degree smoke for about 5 hours(you want to be sure you have good smoke for a total of 3-4 hours, after that just heat is good enough). At 4.5 hours I will check, I look to see that when I pull adjacent bones in opposite directions the meat tears easily. When that happens I pull them out of the smoker, add a little more sauce and wrap in foil until we're ready to eat. The wrapping isn't essential, but does help. Throughout the smoking process I have a pan with apple juice in the smoker.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Joe


Thank you! I will try this!


----------



## chaded

I could not do deer ribs myself....


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

nhns4 said:


> That's not smoking. That's grilling.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Exactly. The guys gave me some great spice advice for grilling a quick lunch @ camp.

Forgot to post the asparagus. It looked great I used the steak spice on em. GF ate them all up. Let me see if I got a pic. She loved em.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

Luke M said:


> Got myself a doe yesterday and decided to cut the rib cage out to try and smoke! Any tips to smoking venison ribs?


Well ? Anxiously awaiting some pics of the final product.


----------



## smokin x's

shimmon83 said:


> here is my pork shoulder rub:
> •4 TBSP Turbinado Sugar
> •4 TBSP Light Brown Sugar
> •4 TBSP Smoked Paprika
> •4 TBSP Coarse Salt
> •4 TBSP Coarse Pepper
> •2 TBSP Minced Onion
> •2 TBSP Minced Garlic
> •1 TBSP Cayenne Pepper
> •1 TBSP Ground Mustard
> 
> 
> and my all spice is just a variation of those ingredients
> 
> but a god general all spice to keep around is anything from "famous daves", i like "steak and burger" the best.
> 
> some of my other favorites is slap yo momma, johnnys seasoning salt, Lawry's, and i like steak n shake (the restaurant) seasoning.
> 
> oh... and Montreal steak seasoning


Try a little ground ginger with that mix youve got. I use pretty much that same mix with some ginger, dark chili powder, white pepper, and thyme added. Excellent butt and chicken rub. Ive done the same rub on pork loins and ribs too. About the only thing it doesnt match well with is beef. 

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke M

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> Well ? Anxiously awaiting some pics of the final product.


If all works out time wise, I will be trying them sometime this week. However it might be this coming weekend (unless I make it out to Milwaukee for hunting this weekend). I will post photos when I try it out though! I also have about 50 lbs of snack sticks to make too and about 15 lbs of jerkey to make. The more I think about it it might be next week, I also have a 10 cord load of oak logs coming in on Tuesday.


----------



## joesandi

Going to smoke a turkey (12#) any advice?


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

joesandi said:


> Going to smoke a turkey (12#) any advice?


Low and slow, with some stuffing that can keep it moist...like celery, apple, etc. Rub and baste it...


----------



## realtown12

Do you usually brine your turkey before cooking? I need to smoke one this week and I'm going to brine it overnight, before smoking it.

I'm not sure on a turkey rub quite yet, any suggestions?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## nrlombar

Quick question. I biught the Cabela's 5-lb. Sausage Stuffer with Steel Gear, and have yet to pick it up. I got some 19mm casings for sausge sticks this weekend. Does anyone know where I can pick up a 3/*" tube for the 19mm casings in person? Also does anyone know what size base I need for the 3/8" tube? Would it be the 1 9/16" I see everywhere?

Thanks


----------



## nrlombar

OK looking for a little help again....

I am going to make some snack sticks this weekend. I bought some of the Owens honey BBQ that I have been hearing about. I have been reading up online but am a little confused as fas as the steps go. Do mix in the flavor and cure with the meat then let it sit overnight to be stuffed in the morning or do I do I mix it, stuff it, then let it sit over night? Planning on doing them in the smoker, and think I have that part down. 130 for first hour, no smoke. Bump it up to 145 for 2 hours with smoke, then to 175 to finish. Any oppinions on this?

Thanks for all your help so far guys, hope everyone is having a good season.

-Nick


----------



## ruffme

I don't let anything sit. I grind, mix in the seasoning, stuff and smoke ASAP. I have found if I let the sticks sit overnight the casing loosen up and when they are done smoking and cooling they get wrinkly.

I do let them sit DONE in the fridge overnight before I vac pack them.

Also, add 1 to 2 tablespoons of cayenne pepper to the Owens for just a touch of heat!!


----------



## Luke M

Since I am not out hunting, I am thinking about things to smoke and how to do it. Does anyone smoke in coldder weather, around or below freezing? How do you do it with the old school firebox smoker and keep temperature? Has anyone wrapped their smoker in "exhaust tape" to help mantain temperature? Ever since I have started to smoke I prefer smoked brats over grilled and want to smoke year round, it gets cold here though LOL.


----------



## chaded

I have been thinking about using the honey bbq snack stick seasoning but for bologna and adding a little bit of red pepper flake to give it some heat. It at least sounds good to me, not sure how it will turn out though. Lol


----------



## pbuck

chaded said:


> I have been thinking about using the honey bbq snack stick seasoning but for bologna and adding a little bit of red pepper flake to give it some heat. It at least sounds good to me, not sure how it will turn out though. Lol


Send some my way for an honest review.


----------



## ruffme

Luke M said:


> Since I am not out hunting, I am thinking about things to smoke and how to do it. Does anyone smoke in colder weather, around or below freezing? How do you do it with the old school firebox smoker and keep temperature? Has anyone wrapped their smoker in "exhaust tape" to help mantain temperature? Ever since I have started to smoke I prefer smoked brats over grilled and want to smoke year round, it gets cold here though LOL.
> View attachment 5088209


I smoke all year round here in Mn. In fact, I don't start making sticks and things until it is cold enough that I can set ground meat, and stuffer parts outside to get cold.
My smoker actually runs better in colder weather, but I have a fully insulated fridge conversion.
I'm doing the BBQ sticks(forgot the cayenne pepper :-<) and classic cheddar summer sausage today.


----------



## ruffme

and done! Letting them cool before I try one with a beer. And they are always better when they sit over night.


----------



## eyeguy

Smoked some meatballs today!
1 lb ground beaf
2 lb ground pork
1 lb italian ground pork
2 cups bread crumbs
2 eggs
1/2 onion diced fine
garlic salt 
salt and pepper
Mixed it all by hand and into large golfball sized ball
Smoked at 200 for 2 1/2 hours. Turned out pretty darn good.


----------



## MossyMO64

Luke M said:


> Since I am not out hunting, I am thinking about things to smoke and how to do it. Does anyone smoke in coldder weather, around or below freezing? How do you do it with the old school firebox smoker and keep temperature? Has anyone wrapped their smoker in "exhaust tape" to help mantain temperature? Ever since I have started to smoke I prefer smoked brats over grilled and want to smoke year round, it gets cold here though LOL.
> View attachment 5088209


I would suggest wrapping it in a welding blanket, Harbor Freight Tools has descent prices on the blankets.


----------



## rut hunt

It's clutch time. How do I make a 17# prime Rib on my smoker. 
We are in charge of Thanksgiving dinner and need some of your expertise. 

How long and at what temp? Do I smoke it. Local guy said 8 minutes per pound at 220. 

Any recommendations on a seasoning or possibly seasoning crust.

Don't be afraid to add full details and small pointers us rookies are going to over look.

Thanks for all the help keep the smoke a rollin! 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Spatchcocked bird going in for a smoke.









Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## joesandi

My first turkey, sorry no before pic, brined with cranberry and apple juices, water, salt and maple syrup. Injected the brine in breast and thighs. Rubbed with garlic pepper and lawrys and put on smoker at 235. Panicked when at 3 hrs it was at 150. turned it down as we were not going to eat for 6 more hrs. Baested it a few times and covered the breast with foil. 2 hrs before we were going to eat had to turn up the heat up as it stalled out. Started to panic again as getting clse to eating time. Got temp to 170 took out and placed on roasting pan, breast down for 1/2 hr. Carved and served and it was awesome. Next time no panicking and leave the heat alone.


----------



## Ebaybow

joesandi said:


> My first turkey, sorry no before pic, brined with cranberry and apple juices, water, salt and maple syrup. Injected the brine in breast and thighs. Rubbed with garlic pepper and lawrys and put on smoker at 235. Panicked when at 3 hrs it was at 150. turned it down as we were not going to eat for 6 more hrs. Baested it a few times and covered the breast with foil. 2 hrs before we were going to eat had to turn up the heat up as it stalled out. Started to panic again as getting clse to eating time. Got temp to 170 took out and placed on roasting pan, breast down for 1/2 hr. Carved and served and it was awesome. Next time no panicking and leave the heat alone.


Smoking the turkey is the way to go! It was our first, too, but at 325°
for 4-4 1/2hours.


----------



## jk0069

My annual spatchcock turkey. Coffee rub and an hour and a half. As usual it went well before the baked turkeys went.


----------



## chaded

Just pulled the honey bbq bologna off the kamado. I wont try it until tomorrow but i have high hopes.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

Love the smoked turkey guys ! Thanks much


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hey guys thought I'd share some great deals from Owens...I know alot of us use Marty's products, good time to stock up...












$25 of products get 5% off with coupon code - 5%OFF$25
$50 of products get 10% off with coupon code - 10%OFF$50
$75 of products get 15% off with coupon code - 15%OFF$50

Get it while the getting is good


----------



## pbuck

Crap, I just ordered some honey BBQ and jalapeño brat mix.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

pbuck said:


> Crap, I just ordered some honey BBQ and jalapeño brat mix.


Order more. I'll send you some ground deer.

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Order more. I'll send you some ground deer.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


You're a heck of a friend, Jim!


----------



## rhs341

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Order more. I'll send you some ground deer.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


I don't care who you are......that's funny right there!!!!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hard to pass up some of these deals....get their fast some deals expiring today...

http://www.lemproducts.com/category/cyber-week



Offer valid until Thursday, December 1, 2016 through 11:59 pm EST. Must use promo code WEEK16 to receive shipping offer in cart. $70 order minimum to receive $5 Flat Rate shipping does not include tax or shipping. Shipping offer is only applicable within the 48 Contiguous United States. Oversize and/or additional shipping fees do apply. This offer is valid through LEMProducts.com only. Product discounts not valid on Refurbished units. Offer not valid through any other retailer. Promo code may only be used once per customer. Valid while supplies last. Offer is NOT valid on prior purchases. Other conditions may apply.


----------



## nrlombar

Smoker Broke. I made 5lbs of snack sticks this weekend and was going to smoke them sunday. Went to turn on my MES 30 only to have it make no sounds and refuse to turn on. Was able to call Masterbuilt and even though my warranty has long been over, they are sending me a new control panel and circuitboard. In the mean time I froze my snack sticks that were stuffed into casings unitl I can get my smoker back up and running. Think that they will be ok?


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> Hard to pass up some of these deals....get their fast some deals expiring today...
> 
> http://www.lemproducts.com/category/cyber-week
> 
> 
> 
> Offer valid until Thursday, December 1, 2016 through 11:59 pm EST. Must use promo code WEEK16 to receive shipping offer in cart. $70 order minimum to receive $5 Flat Rate shipping does not include tax or shipping. Shipping offer is only applicable within the 48 Contiguous United States. Oversize and/or additional shipping fees do apply. This offer is valid through LEMProducts.com only. Product discounts not valid on Refurbished units. Offer not valid through any other retailer. Promo code may only be used once per customer. Valid while supplies last. Offer is NOT valid on prior purchases. Other conditions may apply.


Joe, I am looking at getting into smoking some things what would you have to say for a new guy just starting out and what kind of smoker would you suggest ?


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Pork butt bought, and will be smoking all day Thursday for the Vikings game!


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Joe, I am looking at getting into smoking some things what would you have to say for a new guy just starting out and what kind of smoker would you suggest ?


The first question you have to ask yourself is how much of a egomaniac are you? If you care less about your grill master persona and more about quality food and quality time with the family, I highly recommend an electric smoker something like the MES 30 or MES 40. The smoker itself is often the least expensive part of the purchase, as my accessories clearly cost more than the smoker itself at this point. A good digital quick probe, as well as, a digital remote thermometer and temperature gauge are necessary upgrades, in my humble opinion.


----------



## nrlombar

Pope, I have a MES 30 with the mailbox mod and love it. It just crapped out on me but masterbuilt sent me replacement parts free of charge after my warranty had expired. I do wish I had gotten the MES 40 though. Only downside is that you cant fit a whole packer cut in there, which kinda sucks. 

On a second note, can anyone tell me how well the searing kit on a rectec works. My old man has a Weber summit series and I love the searing function that it has on it. It is a necessity that I need to have on my next grill that I am looking to purchase soon. I have read some reviews on here about the rectec but didn't see anything about the searing kit.

Thanks!


----------



## chaded

I had the MES 30 with mailbox and it was nice. I gave it to my father in law. I wanted one unit that could do low temps as well as 700-800 degree sears or pizzas and everything between. After a ton of research i went with a Kamado Joe Big Joe and I have been impressed. The other day i smoked bologna on it and it held under 200 degrees for 5 hours very easily and hardly used any lump doing it. It will also sear at very high temperatures if i need that too. The only down side to them are they are pricy.


----------



## joesandi

Kind of a newbie, when/what should be done with the vent when smoking. (open, close, partially open)


----------



## Bulian82

First attempt at smoking a Boston butt on my green mountain grill today. Started it at 3 am and it is stalled at 185 right now. Here's the current picture I will post more after it's finished with the slaw and smoked mac n cheese










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

joesandi said:


> Kind of a newbie, when/what should be done with the vent when smoking. (open, close, partially open)


If your talking the MES 30 then i always ran mine wide open.


----------



## Bulian82

joesandi said:


> Kind of a newbie, when/what should be done with the vent when smoking. (open, close, partially open)


I have always been told to run them wide open so the creosote from the smoke won't fall back down into the food. Seems to work for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

joesandi said:


> Kind of a newbie, when/what should be done with the vent when smoking. (open, close, partially open)


I start with it wide open and work it down to 3/4 closed as I smoke. I think if you get to much air going through it you increase the chance of drying things out. Just a guess only.


----------



## Bulian82

Just pulled the pork butt @ 204 degrees. Will wrap it for at least an hour. Ended up taking 13 hours. More pictures to come once I pull it and get everything else ready.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sternbow

That pork butt has some nice bark to it. Looks great.


----------



## pope125

I am also looking into getting started smoking , when I buy a smoker where do you guys get the recipes at or any info to learn how to do it . Im sure its not as had as it seems ? Also you guys put out some awesome looking food .


----------



## chaded

pope125 said:


> I am also looking into getting started smoking , when I buy a smoker where do you guys get the recipes at or any info to learn how to do it . Im sure its not as had as it seems ? Also you guys put out some awesome looking food .


Smokingmeatforums.com has everything you need to know.


----------



## Bulian82

pope125 said:


> I am also looking into getting started smoking , when I buy a smoker where do you guys get the recipes at or any info to learn how to do it . Im sure its not as had as it seems ? Also you guys put out some awesome looking food .


Amazingribs.com, pelletheads.com, here and any website that sells grills or smokers will usually have recipes. It is an addiction like hunting. Get you a smoker or pit and just experiment. The biggest thing to me is internal temps and smoker temps, the seasoning comes with personal preference. If you ask here or any of those websites you will get numerous replays. Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulian82

So the pork butt was a hit along with the jalapeño and pineapple coleslaw and smoked mac n cheese. Here's the finished product. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Jalapeño and pineapple cole slaw? Do tell!


----------



## pbuck

I have some more summer sausages ready for the MES tomorrow. Christmas presents for a few friends. [emoji319]


----------



## Billy H

Bob, I smoke foods all the time , been doing it for years. I use an offset smoker. I am soon going to give in a buy an electric one just for making slim jims and summer sausage. I'd be glad to help you out. It ain't rocket science and it is fairly easy to come up with tasty results.


----------



## Bulian82

pbuck said:


> Jalapeño and pineapple cole slaw? Do tell!



When I make the jalapeño and pineapple coleslaw I use the same mix of green cabbage, red cabbage, 2 carrots thick sliced, 1/2 red onion Finley chopped, 3 or 4 jalapeño finely chopped, half a fresh pineapple chunked, or 3/4 a can of pineapple chunked making sure to get as much juice out of there and then 3/4 a jar of Marzetti slaw dressing or to taste. It is good with just the pre made bagged cabbage but I like a little thicker cabbage and carrot for more crunch. Make sure to let it rest for a good two hours to let the jalapeño calm down a bit. The pineapple gives it a different flavor and sweetness that the family really likes. 

I can't take complete credit for this as I saw some of it on one of the rec tec videos.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Thanks! I'll have to give that a go. I'll bet it's dang good on Q.


----------



## Bulian82

pbuck said:


> Thanks! I'll have to give that a go. I'll bet it's dang good on Q.



It really is, the only thing I would change from the picture is slice the carrots a lil thinner or even use a peeler they were a little bigger than I prefer. You know it's good when my wife eats it three days in a row and hardly ever eats left overs. Pbuck if you like a vinegar sauce on barbecue let me know I finally found a recipe that we like 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pond

New to this topic but not smoking lol there's a pork butt, spare ribs, pork shots I did recently


----------



## Billy H

Billy H said:


> Bob, I smoke foods all the time , been doing it for years. I use an offset smoker. I am soon going to give in a buy an electric one just for making slim jims and summer sausage. I'd be glad to help you out. It ain't rocket science and it is fairly easy to come up with tasty results.


I should that an offset smoker is something that you pretty much need to commit a lot of time to when you smoke. The small homeowner types are far from set it and forget it. Need to stay close by and babysit it.


----------



## pbuck

Got em in at 7am. Just put the smoke to them at a little before 9.


----------



## nrlombar

Has anyone ever tried smoking a pork shoulder with some sort of Mexican spices and using the pulled pork to make tamales? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

nrlombar said:


> Has anyone ever tried smoking a pork shoulder with some sort of Mexican spices and using the pulled pork to make tamales?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


No but it would be good. I use the leftover pork shoulder for burritos and they are great.


----------



## Pond

Marinating my first attempt at smoked jerky


----------



## pope125

Billy H said:


> I should that an offset smoker is something that you pretty much need to commit a lot of time to when you smoke. The small homeowner types are far from set it and forget it. Need to stay close by and babysit it.


We will talk , thanks for the info .


----------



## joesandi

FYI. Anyone looking for a nice little smoker, Fleet Farm has this on on sale starting today.
http://www.fleetfarm.com/detail/masterbuilt-sportsman-elite-digital-electric-smoker/0000000240499#


----------



## 12-Ringer

Pond said:


> Marinating my first attempt at smoked jerky


Good luck, biggest issue I tend to have with the sliced is getting an accurate temp read on the slices. Anyone who smokes knows there are hot and cool spots in the unit, I tend to worry with the sliced jerky that I may have some undercooked, with often results in much getting overcooked. I've had some really awesome batches and some not so great. I love taking the neck of a deer and using my slicer to slice against the grain. A few of my most favorite marinades...Maple Jalapeño, Sweet and Spice, and Honey BBQ from Owens...they are premixed for 5lb batches of meat, easy to use, relatively inexpensive a $4 and SUPER tasty (if you don't overcook them:zip

Good luck with your batch..

Joe
http://owensbbq.com/sausage-seasonings-jerky-mixes.html


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> I should that an offset smoker is something that you pretty much need to commit a lot of time to when you smoke. The small homeowner types are far from set it and forget it. Need to stay close by and babysit it.


Couldn't agree with you more Billy that's why I prefaced my comments by mentioning your ego. There was a time when my Stumps RF 4x3 was the talk of the crowd. I rolled in and folks couldn't wait for the delicacies and had I was in total Pit Master mode....then came the kids, the house, 60+ hours a week at the office and a weekend smoke out found me parked at the smoker instead of in the cornhole or horseshoe tournaments having fun. Parting with the Stumps was bittersweet, but I can tell you this with 100% certainty - the only thing I really can't do in my MES that I did in the Stumps was the VOLUME of food and some super high temp stuff, BUT I also couldn't really cold smoke cheese, salts, and nuts in my Stumps the way I can in my MES with the mailbox mod. 

I wouldn't call the MES and other electric smokers quite "set it and forget it" technology, but its' pretty darn close, especially if you add a quality remote thermometer and probe like the Maverick or Ivation. Now, instead of manning my Stumps on a 12-20hour smoke, I am enjoying my family and friends and checking in on the smoke every now and then. In fact, I am close to mastering the overnight smoke which has been something that I NEVER would have even though of with a fire-based smoke unit. I am able to set mine just right in the yard and thanks to the alarms on my Ivation, I can literally go to sleep and if the temps drop to low, rise to high, the alarm wakes me much like my regular alarm clock. PLEASE BE ADVISED - my set is very safe the way I have it designed in the yard, there is Zero risk of fire other than the unit itself. It isn't close enough to anything to catch fire to the house or garage. I guess there is always the possibility of an electric issue at the source in the garage, but I am not concerned with that possibility.

I am still waiting on "The Meater" (I think a few others are in the same boat) keep getting updates - should have had it Memorial Day, then 4th of July, then Labor Day, then Christmas, now "in the new year". Sure hope it will be worth the wait, seems like a great product.

Joe


----------



## DV1

nrlombar said:


> Smoker Broke. I made 5lbs of snack sticks this weekend and was going to smoke them sunday. Went to turn on my MES 30 only to have it make no sounds and refuse to turn on. Was able to call Masterbuilt and even though my warranty has long been over, they are sending me a new control panel and circuitboard. In the mean time I froze my snack sticks that were stuffed into casings unitl I can get my smoker back up and running. Think that they will be ok?


That is why you need a MES 40 as a back-up unit. Perfect pitch for one, and you know, Christmas is coming. :teeth:


----------



## hunt4food2

Any body do salmon "candy"


----------



## chaded

Jalapeño bologna just went on the kamado to smoke.


----------



## bnugget

We were hosting my daughter's 3rd birthday party on Saturday, so I decided we needed to smoke something and luckily a local store had pork butts on sale for $.99 per pound.

Grabbed about 40 lbs of butts and 2 slabs of spare ribs for right around $53.

I read through the last few pages of this thread and decided I was going to try out the pineapple/jalapeno slaw and pork shots.

The pork butts were falling apart when I pulled them off to wrap and rest at 205 degrees and the ribs and slaw turned out well, but those pork shots were unbelievable!

I'm really surprised that they don't get more run in the greater scheme of things that are made on a smoker...fantastic!


----------



## nogoodreezen

Pork shots are one of my favorites!

Sent from my SM-G900R6 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

What are pork shots?

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## nogoodreezen

Slice kielbasa or some other type of sausage about 1/2 inch thick. Wrap bacon around it and put a toothpick through it to hold the bacon. The kielbasa makes the bottom of a "shot glass". You can then fill this with your choice of stuffing. I prefer cream cheese and Italian sausage with some kind of peppers but you can use anything you want. They are awesome. 

Sent from my SM-G900R6 using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

Just bought a masterbuilt 40 bluetooth. Since this thread started i have bought 2 electric smokers and a kamado. Have smoked a ton of food too.


----------



## nogoodreezen

Here is the finished product. They are amazing!

Sent from my SM-G900R6 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

finished 25 lbs of sticks and custom sausage for a friend. The lot was spread of Honey BBQ, Chipolte Wildfire, and a custom blend that I call Red Barn Summer Sweet. Smoker ran non-stop from 5PM on Friday until 9:30PM on Sunday...that MES 30 got a workout. Always forget the perils of smoking in unusually cold temps (20's overnight), as much of a workhorse as the MES is, maintaining consistent temps of 180 inside when its 20 outside creates a few issues. Nothing some attention didn't combat. Simply had to rotate trays a little more often than usual. I did get some ends drier than others, but all-in-all turned out decent. Hope my friend and his family enjoy.....

















Joe


----------



## adr1601

12-Ringer said:


> finished 25 lbs of sticks and custom sausage for a friend. The lot was spread of Honey BBQ, Chipolte Wildfire, and a custom blend that I call Red Barn Summer Sweet. Smoker ran non-stop from 5PM on Friday until 9:30PM on Sunday...that MES 30 got a workout. Always forget the perils of smoking in unusually cold temps (20's overnight), as much of a workhorse as the MES is, maintaining consistent temps of 180 inside when its 20 outside creates a few issues. Nothing some attention didn't combat. Simply had to rotate trays a little more often than usual. I did get some ends drier than others, but all-in-all turned out decent. Hope my friend and his family enjoy.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


I wrap my 40 with a wool blanket. I fold it in half, wrap it, and hold it around with a couple spring clamps. Also run the vent closed as much as possible.


----------



## pbuck

I was thinking of cutting some panels from celotex and using some Velcro tabs to attach it to the MES for extra insulation???? 

Think it would work?


----------



## pbuck

Brined a piece of venison 7 days to make pastrami. Put the rub to it and stuck it on the BGE @ 230 deg. with some oak chunks.


----------



## adr1601

pbuck said:


> I was thinking of cutting some panels from celotex and using some Velcro tabs to attach it to the MES for extra insulation????
> 
> Think it would work?


I had thoughts on doing this, but trying to get the edges sealed so they didn't leak air seemed like more of a pain than it was worth to me.

It's a wonder MES doesn't sell a soft jacket for their smokers. Seems like something that would sell.


----------



## nicko

pbuck said:


> Brined a piece of venison 7 days to make pastrami. Put the rub to it and stuck it on the BGE @ 230 deg. with some oak chunks.


Love to see the finished product.


----------



## nogoodreezen

adr1601 said:


> I had thoughts on doing this, but trying to get the edges sealed so they didn't leak air seemed like more of a pain than it was worth to me.
> 
> It's a wonder MES doesn't sell a soft jacket for their smokers. Seems like something that would sell.











Looks like Walmart sells one for the 30. 

Sent from my SM-G900R6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Christmas is coming up real fast. Since we host, we always serve the standard turkey, stuffing, mashed potatoes, green bean casserole, etc. Last year I did a double smoked ham on the BGE. I got the ham from a local butcher and the cut was head ad shoulders above the standard store bought ham. Only thing is the cut was real big and it would have taken us 1 month to eat the leftovers. Think this year I'm going to do a brisket for Christmas day. 

Anybody have any special smokes in the works for Christmas Eve or day?


----------



## nicko

pbuck said:


> I was thinking of cutting some panels from celotex and using some Velcro tabs to attach it to the MES for extra insulation????
> 
> Think it would work?


How about a box made out of rigid pink or blue foam insulation and just held together with duct tape? It could sleeve right around the unit like a big shoebox. You can make it big enough so that it doesn't contact the exterior walls of the unit.


----------



## adr1601

nogoodreezen said:


> Looks like Walmart sells one for the 30.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R6 using Tapatalk


:thumbs_up


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Christmas is coming up real fast. Since we host, we always serve the standard turkey, stuffing, mashed potatoes, green bean casserole, etc. Last year I did a double smoked ham on the BGE. I got the ham from a local butcher and the cut was head ad shoulders above the standard store bought ham. Only thing is the cut was real big and it would have taken us 1 month to eat the leftovers. Think this year I'm going to do a brisket for Christmas day.
> 
> Anybody have any special smokes in the works for Christmas Eve or day?


Last year did a turkey breast and ham. Brined the ham for 7-days prior and final product was out of this world, gone in the first hour of our annual Christmas Eve open house. Thinking might attempt to replicate that, but the jury is still out right now.


----------



## pbuck

nicko said:


> Love to see the finished product.


Turned out excellent. Smoked to about 140 then pulled it and took it to 150 IT in a steamer. Very tender and moist. The wife isn't a big venison fan but was eating it as fast as I was slicing it. 



















Modified Rueben panini. I'm not a big rye fan so....


----------



## nicko

That looks outstanding pbuck!!! I Might have to give that a whirl.

More details please: 

- rub used
- final internal temp


----------



## smokin x's

pbuck said:


> Turned out excellent. Smoked to about 140 then pulled it and took it to 150 IT in a steamer. Very tender and moist. The wife isn't a big venison fan but was eating it as fast as I was slicing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modified Rueben panini. I'm not a big rye fan so....


That looks really good! 

Try it with a creamy slaw and swiss one time. 

Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks good....not sure what brine/seasoning you used, but can't go wrong with this....


https://www.psseasoning.com/collections/specialty-seasonings/products/815-corned-beef-seasoning

Simple to follow, everything pre-mixed to perfection...awesome flavor....I've smoked beef, buffalo, and venison with great success with this blend.

Love it with cherry smoke!

Joe


----------



## IGluIt4U

Subscribing to this thread! :hungry:

Recently picked up an electric smoker, still new to the art and science, but I'm learning fast. I have always used charcoal smokers in the past, so I still have a lot to learn, but I do have a venison roast in the fridge to go on the smoker tomorrow. We'll see how things go.. :becky: :darkbeer:


----------



## pbuck

nicko said:


> That looks outstanding pbuck!!! I Might have to give that a whirl.
> 
> More details please:
> 
> - rub used
> - final internal temp


I used the cure from the video on this thread. 

Venison Pastrami

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=4540049&share_fid=16462&share_type=t

Following advice from a friend that does a lot of beef corning, I left my 2.5 # chunk of meat in the brine 6.5 days instead of the 3 it says in the video. Most of the recipes I looked at called for 5 minimum. If the meat isn't completely cured through it won't hurt it but the middle will be brown and not done the same. 

I put mine in a large, sealable container and kept a small plate on it to keep it submerged while turning it over once a day. This morning I took it out of the brine and rinsed it then soaked it 6 hours in plain water to get some of the salt out. 

I used a pretty fancy rub from amazing ribs .com but some consist of just pepper and coriander. 

1 tbsp coriander powder
2 tbsp fresh ground pepper
1/2 tbsb brown sugar
1/2 tbsp paprika
1 tsp onion powder 
1 tsp garlic powder
1/2 tsp mustard powder

Smoked it indirect on the BGE @ 230 deg. with a water pan and oak chunks for about 3 hours until the IT hit 140 then pulled it off and put it in a veggie steamer until my thermapen read 150 in the thickest part. 

All in all it took a little time and effort but dang! it is as good as it looks. If my wife will eat venison it has to be exceptional and she loved this stuff.


----------



## live2dream

I've got a 5lb pork butt I'm gonna smoke tomorrow for dinner. How long should that take and at what temp?


----------



## nrlombar

I smoke mine to an IT of 195 with the smoker set at 225. I would bet it takes around 1.5-2 hrs per lb, plus atleast an hour for the shoulder to rest. I use Apple and Hickory pellts for mine. You can always have it finish early to be safe and rest for a longer time. To let mine rest I wrap it syran wrap, then towels/blankets and put it in my Yeti. I have let it rest for up to 3 hours and it is still nice and hot to eat. Someone on here sent me a pork shoulder guide which has come in handy. PM and I will forward it to you. Ill also see if I can find the guys username to credit him.


----------



## styxbb

Haven't read through much of this thread, but here is one of my favorites(if you like jalepeno poppers, you'll love it). Armadillo Eggs

It's from a UM blog, so don't be a hater. lol.
http://mgoblog.com/content/mgobbq-armadillo-eggs


----------



## pope125

Ok like I said this is all new to me and looking into buying a smoker , looking to do , Slim-Jims , Ribs, Jerky, Bologna. Looking at two smokers both electric one is the Bradley the other the Masterbuilt . Anyone better than the other ??


----------



## 12-Ringer

If you go the Masterbuilt route - you will want to add the mailbox mod to it (likely another $30-$40) and the Amazen 5X8 pellet smoker featured below at $35
http://www.amazenproducts.com/category_s/12.htm

This will open up an entirely new dimension of the MES, allowing you to keep the heat and smoke completely independent of each other....you can crank the heat way up or down without impacting the smoke produced. Opens to smoking cheeses, nuts, coarse salts and other spices....neither are the "best" for sausages and stick as you really want a smoker where you can hang your meat to smoke, but as you well know you can certainly get then done in a Masterbuilt on the grills. If I keep batches small - 5-10lbs, I can hang the in the Masterbuilt with little trouble, and IT DOES make a difference when they are hung as opposed to on the grate.

The MES on sale this weekend at Cabelas, not sure of the price, but remember seeing it featured in the add.

With the Bradley there isn't an effective way to separate the heat and smoke - again this isn't critical on large scale models, but I have found with the smaller models, no matter electric, gas, coal or wood fired, by creating a system where the heat and smoke sources are independent of each other you can improve not only the productivity out of your unit, but the variety of what can be done. I have perfected system for my briskets where they get almost an hour of smoke, before the first touch of heat hits the meat, you want to talk about a rich smoke flavor with an impressive smoke ring; trust me when I say you can't beat it. better than even the famous Jack Slacks in KS...not just my opinion either...

Here is a link to SM to showcase the mailbox mod on an MES....
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/255203/another-mailbox-mod

If you go the MES routes - skip the newer model with the Bluetooth - lots of issues with the accuracy and reliability - almost always temps are higher inside than reported. In fact, if you can find the older model that doesn't even include the probe I'd go that way as no matter what you get you'll want to invest in a good dual probe like the Maverick or Ivation and a good quick pen like the thermapen.
https://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B004IMA718/ezvidtrack1615-20


Thermapen
https://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B01F59K0IW/ezvidtrack1615-20


These are just examples -can find others, but I wouldn't rely on those "built-in" to either the MES or the Bradley (if it even has that option)

Hope this helps a little Bob.

Joe


----------



## pope125

Joe, Thanks great info as always.


----------



## Billy H

:cheer2:


----------



## chaded

The temperature being off inside as to what is being reported is not a bluetooth problem. I had a gen 1 masterbuilt 30 with no frills and it was way off on the temps. It wasnt a big deal because i ran it according to the ivation probe anyways. Masterbuilt electric smokers are the way to go but just stay away from a gen 2 model. Gen 1 and gen 2.5 are fine. While i do like the mailbox mod, it isn't necessary. You can light the amaze-n pellet smoker and set it inside the smoker and it will work. My father in law has my old gen 1 mes 30 with mailbox mod and it works great. I will hopefully be smoking some ring bologna in a masterbuilt 40" bluetooth model this week and will share how it goes.


----------



## live2dream

nrlombar said:


> I smoke mine to an IT of 195 with the smoker set at 225. I would bet it takes around 1.5-2 hrs per lb, plus atleast an hour for the shoulder to rest. I use Apple and Hickory pellts for mine. You can always have it finish early to be safe and rest for a longer time. To let mine rest I wrap it syran wrap, then towels/blankets and put it in my Yeti. I have let it rest for up to 3 hours and it is still nice and hot to eat. Someone on here sent me a pork shoulder guide which has come in handy. PM and I will forward it to you. Ill also see if I can find the guys username to credit him.


Thanks!! pm sent


----------



## 12-Ringer

Some great deals going on at PS as well....

https://www.psseasoning.com/collect...Sets/Recipe/Cookies+12/15/16&utm_medium=email


Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

chaded said:


> The temperature being off inside as to what is being reported is not a bluetooth problem. I had a gen 1 masterbuilt 30 with no frills and it was way off on the temps. It wasnt a big deal because i ran it according to the ivation probe anyways. Masterbuilt electric smokers are the way to go but just stay away from a gen 2 model. Gen 1 and gen 2.5 are fine. While i do like the mailbox mod, it isn't necessary. You can light the amaze-n pellet smoker and set it inside the smoker and it will work. My father in law has my old gen 1 mes 30 with mailbox mod and it works great. I will hopefully be smoking some ring bologna in a masterbuilt 40" bluetooth model this week and will share how it goes.


I have two buddies, both with Bluetooth and the readings aren't close, on both cases the temps are close to 20-degrees warmer inside than what the Bluetooth is reporting. Both called and were told there are several issues with the Bluetooth model and there have been several revisions to the BT temp sensor. Even offered to send new BT temp sensors out to each buddy. One took them up on it, the other returned the MES...which was a huge hassle, as he had used it a few times and the store was unwilling to accept it as a return. Had to deal with Masterbuilt directly and they were good about it, but it was much more of hassle, on top of the disappointment of his smoker not performing as advertised. Several issues are also reported on several of the popular meat smoking forums with the Bluetooth models. I agree, I doubt there is anything really wrong with the signal being transmitted, but if the BT sensors are off, it still sending bad info.

My only input was to avoid the BT model if possible, not worth the extra $$ that they charge for as compared to the Gen1's which can be had for around $100 if you get lucky.

As for running the AMNPS in the smoker I've heard of guys doing it, but I also know several who have some issues. If the smoker is properly sealed the restricted airflow can result in the pellets no longer smoking, not to mention the drippings that likely fall into the tray. Like I said, I know it can be done, but I also know a few who have tried with limited success which in turn resulted in a false impression of the AMNPS system.

Just my .02 - maybe only worth .01:dontknow:


Great thing about smoking....so many different ways to do it...

Joe


----------



## IGluIt4U

This is why I hunt.... :becky:









Tender, juicy, melt in your mouth Venison... can't be beat! :hungry:

I picked up an off brand smoker thru a deal from a good friend, couldn't pass on it, as I needed a new smoker. I have always used the old school charcoal smokers, as they doubled as a charcoal grill as well, but since I went gas grill, I needed a new smoker and wanted to try electric. It's a Cajun Injector brand (could be made by Masterbuilt for all I know.. lol), 30" wide with 4 1/2 racks and a rack I can set in the top to hang from. 2 racks are jerky racks, the others are normal racks. More capacity than I really need, but for jerky is sure is nice to have 4+ trays that are 30" wide.. 

I tested my remote probe thermometer against the built-in probe on the smoker on this round, at 140F (when I pulled the roast) my built-in was reading 2F lower, so it's close. The temp control is good on this, about +/- 2F, except a little rise, as expected from wood chunks that I use. The one thing I don't like is the setup for the smoke chamber and I really don't want to setup a mailbox mod. I am thinking I may just try and run a switch to the heat coil for the smoke chamber so I can crank it on manually when needed on occasion to get more smoke. Low temp smoke is an issue, not a problem when smoking at around 225 though. I get good smoke when it's heating up initially, but it tends to die off when I am running below 225. I can take a torch and light a few corners of the chunks and that works fine (accessing through the chute where you add chips), but it's a pain in the arse.. lol 

I normally run chunks, as I cut wood and we have oak, hickory, maple, cherry, apple and I have some peach, mesquite and pecan that I have acquired over the years in trades with others. I make the chunks small, which does help, even messed with saw kerf on a couple of low-temp jerky smokes, but it's hit or miss. If I can just switch the heat on for the smoke chamber, while watching the temp rise, I think I can solve this issue, just a simple switch and a little wiring... nice an neat.

Anybody try that? :noidea: :chortle:


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

IGluIt4U said:


> This is why I hunt.... :becky:
> 
> View attachment 5211545
> 
> 
> Tender, juicy, melt in your mouth Venison... can't be beat! :hungry:
> 
> I picked up an off brand smoker thru a deal from a good friend, couldn't pass on it, as I needed a new smoker. I have always used the old school charcoal smokers, as they doubled as a charcoal grill as well, but since I went gas grill, I needed a new smoker and wanted to try electric. It's a Cajun Injector brand (could be made by Masterbuilt for all I know.. lol), 30" wide with 4 1/2 racks and a rack I can set in the top to hang from. 2 racks are jerky racks, the others are normal racks. More capacity than I really need, but for jerky is sure is nice to have 4+ trays that are 30" wide..
> 
> I tested my remote probe thermometer against the built-in probe on the smoker on this round, at 140F (when I pulled the roast) my built-in was reading 2F lower, so it's close. The temp control is good on this, about +/- 2F, except a little rise, as expected from wood chunks that I use. The one thing I don't like is the setup for the smoke chamber and I really don't want to setup a mailbox mod. I am thinking I may just try and run a switch to the heat coil for the smoke chamber so I can crank it on manually when needed on occasion to get more smoke. Low temp smoke is an issue, not a problem when smoking at around 225 though. I get good smoke when it's heating up initially, but it tends to die off when I am running below 225. I can take a torch and light a few corners of the chunks and that works fine (accessing through the chute where you add chips), but it's a pain in the arse.. lol
> 
> I normally run chunks, as I cut wood and we have oak, hickory, maple, cherry, apple and I have some peach, mesquite and pecan that I have acquired over the years in trades with others. I make the chunks small, which does help, even messed with saw kerf on a couple of low-temp jerky smokes, but it's hit or miss. If I can just switch the heat on for the smoke chamber, while watching the temp rise, I think I can solve this issue, just a simple switch and a little wiring... nice an neat.
> 
> Anybody try that? :noidea: :chortle:


Now that's a chunk of meat ! Damn ! Great job !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huckfinn38

nhns4 said:


> Leftover pork makes for good nachos.


Dude your beer selection is on point. Breakfast stout and zombie dust...Yum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nhns4

huckfinn38 said:


> Dude your beer selection is on point. Breakfast stout and zombie dust...Yum
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Smoking some venison now. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## nhns4

huckfinn38 said:


> Dude your beer selection is on point. Breakfast stout and zombie dust...Yum
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Got a few more hours to go 😂

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## huckfinn38

Ha backwoods ******* and kbs. U are the man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huckfinn38

nhns4 said:


> Got a few more hours to go [emoji23]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Cheers










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huckfinn38

huckfinn38 said:


> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My barrel aged "cellar"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nhns4

huckfinn38 said:


> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That BA 1050 is legit. At least last years batch was. Got a few coming.








This stuff was awesome. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## huckfinn38

Coffee barrel aged 1050. Come on bro ur killing me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huckfinn38

nhns4 said:


> That BA 1050 is legit. At least last years batch was. Got a few coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This stuff was awesome.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Are u on untapped? If so let me know ur screen name


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huckfinn38

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nhns4

huckfinn38 said:


> Are u on untapped? If so let me know ur screen name
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't updated it in a while. But I think my names was nhns4 on there.








Venison Brats 4 days ago. Before the snow 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## huckfinn38

Ive had Heady but not focal banger. Still looking for some Pseudo Sue,Lawson, and Julious. Ive had Pliney the Elder and Todd the Axe Man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nhns4

huckfinn38 said:


> Ive had Heady but not focal banger. Still looking for some Pseudo Sue,Lawson, and Julious. Ive had Pliney the Elder and Todd the Axe Man.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll take Pseudo over Pliny any day. Both are good thought.








On of my "cellars" lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## huckfinn38

Ha. Did u get any of the Baptist Variants


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nhns4

huckfinn38 said:


> Ha. Did u get any of the Baptist Variants
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No I was out of town and didn't snag any.








I'll survive though😀
And to keep it on Smoking. Venison Pizza Bake. Wife made it was awesome.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## huckfinn38

We ought to start a craft beer thread. Whats everybody drinking


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nhns4

huckfinn38 said:


> We ought to start a craft beer thread. Whats everybody drinking
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Other forums have had em not sure there is one here though. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## huckfinn38

nhns4 said:


> Other forums have had em not sure there is one here though.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Has anyone sent you wicked weed?
My favs are...but their sour game is epic, Im just not a sour guy.
Pernicious
Freak
Old Fashioned
Dark Truth










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nhns4

huckfinn38 said:


> Has anyone sent you wicked weed?
> My favs are...but their sour game is epic, Im just not a sour guy.
> Pernicious
> Freak
> Old Fashioned
> Dark Truth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pbuck knows about Wicked weed. My last box I got was a case of the Wicked Weed French Toast. They off good stuff. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

huckfinn38 said:


> Are u on untapped? If so let me know ur screen name
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am. Look up Paul Buck. I'm only about 600 beers behind nick as far as on there. He's a beer god. Lol! 

My basement "man" fridge as of yesterday. Had to move some brews to make room for the meat. Getting ready to make jalapeño-cheddar brats out of some of that doe I just shot.


----------



## huckfinn38

pbuck said:


> I am. Look up Paul Buck. I'm only about 600 beers behind nick as far as on there. He's a beer god. Lol!
> 
> My basement "man" fridge as of yesterday. Had to move some brews to make room for the meat. Getting ready to make jalapeño-cheddar brats out of some of that doe I just shot.


Love pernicious 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Interesting review on the Maverick remote thermometer. I tend to agree with the temp tests as my thermapen usually reads a degree or two lower than what my Maverick probe says. Too bad the thermopro doesn't have dual probes. 

http://www.reviewed.com/home-outdoo...=usat&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=collab


----------



## IGluIt4U

Interesting article! I have the ThermoPro like they tested, but it's only been through the rounds for a couple of months. So far, no complaints, it works well, shows 0.1* increments on the probe display that sits atop my smoker (where I can actually see it through a window) and the remote reads out in 1* increments and goes up to the next degree when it passes XXX.5* (so at 139.6, it jumps to 140 on the remote and holds that til it hits 140.6 and then increments up to 141). The roast I just did was small, about 2lbs, maybe... stuck the ThermoPro in it and the remote probe that reads on the smoker display, they were within 2* at 138F (ThermoPro read 2 higher). It also has a flashing color to the display when you use it for just temp measurement. It is blue when far below final temp, goes green as it get's close, then yellow, then red, but I haven't overshot my cook temp yet to see how the red and yellow work... lol (note to self... check that tomorrow on the wing smoke)


----------



## adr1601

Owens chopped-formed bacon. It's a thumbs up for sure but could use some extra flavor. I'm thinking along the lines of adding some maple sugar.
View attachment 5224913
View attachment 5224921
View attachment 5224937


----------



## Ebard22

OK guys I have a dilemma. I was involuntarily volunteered to make pulled pork for a work party. And after I said yes it hit me I have never smoked in less than freezing temps. Has anyone had any issues with holding temp in these conditons with an MES 30? And if so are there anyways to combat them? And while I'm asking has anyone used S hooks to hang smoke snack stick in their MES before? Or had issues with the ends drying out before the rest of the stick is done?


----------



## adr1601

I wrap my 40 with a wool blanket when it gets cold. 

Myself and at least one other guy on here has some stainless steel rods that go in the tracks inside the smoker that we hang or snack sticks from.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I use S hooks on my racks to hang sausages - with stick I keep them on the trays as I can get A LOT more in there (almost 15lbs in the 30") no way I can get close to that hanging them. I will admit hanging them produces a better produce. 

As far as the temps for the pork - if you're only smoking the pork and nothing else, just keep it in the lower tray slot. The real problems start in cold temps when you have the racks stacked, top rack very easily could be 20-degrees cooler than the bottom rack, especially if you have your vent wide open. Guys wrap their units in blankets. I have on old sleeping bag that I cut a hole in the bottom for the vent and simply put the entire bag over the unit - I DOES HELP!

Someone posted this a while back too...
[/QUOTE]









Joe


----------



## Piscafile

I used to use an old 4 drawer steel filing cabinet for all my smoking, until she who is to be obeyed decided it didn't fit in with her garden plan and was unsightly.........sigh.


----------



## pbuck

Ebard22 said:


> OK guys I have a dilemma. I was involuntarily volunteered to make pulled pork for a work party. And after I said yes it hit me I have never smoked in less than freezing temps. Has anyone had any issues with holding temp in these conditons with an MES 30? And if so are there anyways to combat them? And while I'm asking has anyone used S hooks to hang smoke snack stick in their MES before? Or had issues with the ends drying out before the rest of the stick is done?


I tried the S hooks and it was kinda a pain. I just moved my rack brackets up as high as I could and use lengths of 3/8 stainless tubing to hang sausages from. They fit perfectly in the rack slots. 

Snack sticks I make 30-32" long, pinch in the middle then hang them over the rods. Do this on a table and space them as close as possible without touching and you can get a full 12.5# batch on 4 rods. Summer sausages are hung from the string loops and links are just draped around the rods as well as I can without touching. 

Since the back right where the vent is is generally a bit hotter I'll rotate right to left and front to back whatever I'm smoking about 1/2 way through. Yes, the ends on sticks usually get a little more done, more so in cold weather, but I just trim them off and eat them ASAP. Kinda like semi jerky bites. Lol! I'm going to experiment a little with some sort of insulation for cold weather. 

Granted this pretty much eliminates one rack but I only do sausages and snack sticks in mine. There's still 3 racks of room for a butt or whatever. 

Others do it differently but so far it's worked ok for me.


----------



## agrippando

Here is a deer leg I smoked on the Hasty Bake a few weeks ago...


----------



## IGluIt4U

pbuck said:


> Interesting review on the Maverick remote thermometer. I tend to agree with the temp tests as my thermapen usually reads a degree or two lower than what my Maverick probe says. *Too bad the thermopro doesn't have dual probes.
> *
> http://www.reviewed.com/home-outdoo...=usat&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=collab


They do... the TP20 is dual probe, but.... it's also about twice the price.. 

https://smile.amazon.com/ThermoPro-...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=CT6NFKAKXMK6WCT8F1F7


----------



## nrlombar

For snack sticks on the MES30 I took one rack and cut out half of wire supports on the rack. Then I tie snack sticks in the center and lay them over the remaining supports. Seems to work well and.give good spacing. I do wish I could make my snack sticks a little longer but don't have the clearance in the 30. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

IGluIt4U said:


> They do... the TP20 is dual probe, but.... it's also about twice the price..
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/ThermoPro-...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=CT6NFKAKXMK6WCT8F1F7


Nice! Might be worth looking at instead of the old standard Maverick or Ivation. 

This looks really nice but a little pricey. I'm sure it's quality equipment tho. 

http://www.thermoworks.com/Smoke

And while we're on the subject. Here's a little warning for anyone buying a thermapen.


----------



## Jargon

Not sure if I can post here as a complete newb but was hoping to get some help. I am going to cube up some venison tenderloin 2 by2 wrapped in bacon. What temp and how long should I smoke it? Any other suggestions (sauce or whatever). 

Thanks


----------



## nrlombar

Finished up a batch of pepperoni snack sticks. Took way longer to cook than I thought with Temps in the negatives. 










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DV1

Jargon said:


> Not sure if I can post here as a complete newb but was hoping to get some help. I am going to cube up some venison tenderloin 2 by2 wrapped in bacon. What temp and how long should I smoke it? Any other suggestions (sauce or whatever).
> 
> Thanks


Small cubes of venison will not take long to cook, and I personally would not smoke it wrapped in bacon. Bacon needs to be finished on the grill or it's kind of nasty. Just grill them up on a hot grill until the bacon is crisp. Meat will be more than done by that point. 

Bigger cuts can be wrapped and smoked, then finished on the grill to crisp the bacon but you will really hammer those small pieces, and venison is usually not too tasty when over-cooked.


----------



## Jargon

Thanks DV1! Maybe I'll just grill them then.


----------



## 12-Ringer

DV1 said:


> Small cubes of venison will not take long to cook, and I personally would not smoke it wrapped in bacon. Bacon needs to be finished on the grill or it's kind of nasty. Just grill them up on a hot grill until the bacon is crisp. Meat will be more than done by that point.
> 
> Bigger cuts can be wrapped and smoked, then finished on the grill to crisp the bacon but you will really hammer those small pieces, and venison is usually not too tasty when over-cooked.



perfect advice - you could smoke at low temp (100 or so) for 45 mins and then finish off in a pan to crisp the bacon...that is if you really want that smokey flavor.

Joe


----------



## Fryar3401

All that food looks awesome...


----------



## ruffme

*Its all about the cut*

Owen's Classic summer sausage with maple cure and cheddar cheese. Fresh out of the ice water. Needs to bloom for a couple hours, then in the fridge overnight to really develop the flavor.
But its really good now!!!

I did 12.5 lbs of Owens BBQ sticks yesterday, jacked them up a little with 2 tablespoons cayenne pepper.

Everything will go quick at Christmas! I can't fill all the requests!


----------



## BGagner

Well fellas, I finally did my first Pork Shoulder on the BGE since Christmas was at my house this year. Got up at 2:00 this morning and got the grill going. Ended up cooking it 7 1/2 hours at roughly 270 degrees before pulling it off at internal temp of 207. I let it rest in the cooler wrapped in foil with butter for 1 1/2 hours before pulling it. I injected it with Apple Cider, rubbed the outside with a coat of Apple Butter, and then dusted it with Dixie Dirt Butt Rub. It turned out excellent, and not a single person used the assorted sauces I put out. Before and after pics...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deer310sg

Looks yummy yum!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Got up at 4:00am to get the BGE going and the brisket on. Had the meat on by 4:30am and back in bed by 5. We got up at 7:15 and the IT was at 158-160 and it stayed there for about 3.5-4 hours. I bumped the egg temp up a bit and IT is rising again. Once it hits 180 IT, I'll wrap it with foil and put a few pads of butter on top and put it back on the egg until IT hits about 200.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

nicko said:


> Got up at 4:00am to get the BGE going and the brisket on. Had the meat on by 4:30am and back in bed by 5. We got up at 7:15 and the IT was at 158-160 and it stayed there for about 3.5-4 hours. I bumped the egg temp up a bit and IT is rising again. Once it hits 180 IT, I'll wrap it with foil and put a few pads of butter on top and put it back on the egg until IT hits about 200.


Come on man, post up some brisket pics ! My personal favourite!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jk0069

Prime rib roast reverse searing last night. 







Forgot to take a picture when slicing and there were no leftovers to take picture of.


----------



## Chuck N

Prime rib in the Bradley.
Almost done.


----------



## nicko

Brisket hit a wall in the mid 160s temperature range. The problem I run into with my medium green egg is that the firebox is probably good for about eight hours of burning with a full load but then it needs to be replenished. I had to pull it off at 160, wrap it in foil, and load the firebox back up again. Once I got past the stall and with the foil wrap around the meat, temperature shot up pretty quickly. 10 hours total to get up to 200°. I have it resting any insulated cooler bag right now.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

Wow some great jobs guys !

I'm new to the smoking game. I bought a nice all stainless grill for the camp. But now after seeing these unreal pictures of prime rib, brisket, turkey and things, I'm getting inquisitive on a smoker. The types, sizes, shapes.
Is an egg type better then the square stack units etc.

Love to hear some input from your experiences. Thanks.

Mike


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## River420Bottom

Have a neck roast headed for the smoker just waiting for it to die down a little, got a new double burner system in the smoker my dad made me for Christmas last year, throws the heat now for sure, pulled venison BBQ in 7ish hours..


----------



## Jargon

Cubes venison tenderloin wrapped in bacon. Came out AWESOME!! Perfectly cooked in my gas stove and cast iron skillet. Brushed w A1/BBQ sauce.


----------



## nicko

Not sure if these are good deals or not but Cabelas is having a 35% off sale on smokers.

http://www.cabelas.com/browse.cmd?categoryId=1431676980


----------



## BGagner

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> Wow some great jobs guys !
> 
> I'm new to the smoking game. I bought a nice all stainless grill for the camp. But now after seeing these unreal pictures of prime rib, brisket, turkey and things, I'm getting inquisitive on a smoker. The types, sizes, shapes.
> Is an egg type better then the square stack units etc.
> 
> Love to hear some input from your experiences. Thanks.
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wouldn't venture to say an egg is better; it depends on what you want out of it. For me, it was better. That's because I wanted something I could do anywhere from hot dogs and steaks all the way to a low and slow. The egg met all of those for me. Also, I paid next to nothing for it from a buddy of mine that won it in a contest so that helped. As others here will probably tell you, just do your research and practice. It will come


----------



## chaded

If you want something that will it all then the kamado (egg style) is the way to go because of its versatility. It can sear steaks and cook pizzas at 700-800 degrees, smoke sausage under 200 and everything between. I feel that it is an art in a sense and that there is a learning curve. It also does most things great but some things only okay. It is not the best tool for smoking bologna and whatnot under 200 degrees but it will do it. 

If you just want something to smoke and cook at under 300 degrees i would get an electric smoker. I have both a kamado and electric smoker and they both have their place. I use the electric for bologna and snack sticks and the kamado for everything else.


----------



## Beentown

The Weber 22.5" is also very versatile and a lot less in cost.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

Certainly is cheaper, that's for sure.


----------



## Beentown

chaded said:


> Certainly is cheaper, that's for sure.


This is my large cooker...










I also have a UDS and a WSM. The Weber with a Vortex insert and IQ110 blower will do everything, smoking without tending, grilling, searing, pizzas and I use it most out if all my cookers.

The Eggs are great also just overpriced IMHO.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BGagner

Hey Nicko..... You have any good pizza recipes you've tried lately? I know you've made quite a few in the past from some of other posts. The wife wants to try something new with lots of cheese. And, I haven't done a pizza in the egg yet so I figured now is as good as ever to try it...


----------



## nicko

BGagner said:


> Hey Nicko..... You have any good pizza recipes you've tried lately? I know you've made quite a few in the past from some of other posts. The wife wants to try something new with lots of cheese. And, I haven't done a pizza in the egg yet so I figured now is as good as ever to try it...


This my standard pizza I do on the egg:

-fresh dough from the supermarket
-use cornmeal instead of flour to keep it from sticking when flattening out the dough (cornmeal gives the crust a flavor almost like a pastry)
-spread a light coat of olive oil on the dough
-a healthy sprinkling of garlic powder followed by salt and grated Parmesan on the dough
-fresh basil leaves
-more garlic powder and grated Parmesan 
-fresh tomato slices
-fresh grilled chicken slices
-more grated parm 
-top the whole thing with a 3 cheese blend of fresh shredded cheese (I use a bag that is sold in the supermarket and already shredded up )

I put parchment paper between the dough and pizza stone to keep the dough from sticking. But the do this properly and to keep thepizza from becoming a mess before it's baked, I laid the parchment paper out on the counter first and then laid the dough on top of it and build the pizza from there. If you try to get the parchment paper underneath after you build the pie, the dough slides all over the place and it becomes a mess. Parchment paper allows you to slide it off the counter onto a large cookie sheet which I use like a big pizza spatula. I trim the excess parchment paper off so I'm left with a circle of parchment paper that is slightly bigger than the dough when it is all spread out. The extra edge allows you to grab onto it and slide easily off the counter and off of the egg. 

I know some guys like baking their pizza really hot but I only do mine with the egg temperature between 450 and 500 and bake for about 10 minutes . I will typically eyeball it to see how melted the cheeses and what the crust looks like but right around 10 minutes, the crush should have a good bake on it without being overly crispy at least that's how I prefer it.


----------



## BGagner

That sounds excellent. I believe that will be on the menu this week. I certainly appreciate it! Can I do the pizza on the Conveggtor since it's ceramic and I'll be using parchment paper? I ask because I don't have a stone that will fit the egg now that I think about it. Also, does the parchment not catch fire at 500? (probably a dumb question, but figured I'll make certain before trying)


----------



## DougKMN

Those of you with eggs, to you run with the egg-troller or similar temp controllers, or do you run manually?

If my current grill ever completely dies on me, I hope to get an egg. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

BGagner said:


> That sounds excellent. I believe that will be on the menu this week. I certainly appreciate it! Can I do the pizza on the Conveggtor since it's ceramic and I'll be using parchment paper? I ask because I don't have a stone that will fit the egg now that I think about it. Also, does the parchment not catch fire at 500? (probably a dumb question, but figured I'll make certain before trying)


Good thing you brought up the plate setter. That was a detail I left out. Definitely bake your pie with the plate setter in place. I forgot to use it once and the crust got scorched. The parchment paper may get singed but I've never had it burn. The plate setter keeps the heat directed to the sides of the egg so the parchment is not seeing direct flame.

I'm not sure how well it will work trying to make a pizza on the BGE without a pizza stone and instead putting the pie directly on top of the plate setter. But I suspect you would have the same results that I had the time I forgot to use the plate setter (scorched crust). The plate setter will take the full brunt of the heat and transfer it directly through to anything you lay on top of it. Since you don't have a stone, I would look to try something else like a metal plate on top of the cooking grate that can take the heat. I think the main thing is that you want that air space between the plate setter and the pizza stone or whatever you choose to bake the pizza on.

Which size BGE do you have? I bought my pizza stone on-line.


----------



## BGagner

That makes sense. Maybe I won't cook it on the plate setter. I've got a medium. So, if I need space between stone and pizza, how would I create the air space? And, where did you get yours? 

I'm still figuring this thing out so the plate setter is all I have bought 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

I can't recall if I got my stone on Amazon or Ebay. But Ebay has them right now for $39.99. Definitely a worthwhile buy IMO.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/13-Pizza-Baking-Stone-For-MEDIUM-Big-Green-Egg-Kamado-/171182889670


----------



## Ebard22

Knocked a doe down with the flintlock today. Gotta mix up about 12 more lbs of burger to be set for the year then gonna try my hand at some summer sausage. Was looking at Owens bbq. And wondering if it would work making the honey bbq snack stick mix in a summer sausage casing. Kind of looking your way on this ringer since I know you've done all sorts of stuff with the Owens seasonings. Also thanks to the guys who helped with the pulled pork advice before the holiday!


----------



## agrippando

Nicko, your pizza sounds so good right now..

Bgag, method I use is homemade dough. Throw directly on grate of my Hasty Bake charcoal grill and grill until puffs up, 2-3 min. Remove, flip and place on cookie sheet, top with sauce and toppings. Put pizza back on grate directly for 10 mins. Run 225-250 degrees.


----------



## BGagner

nicko said:


> I can't recall if I got my stone on Amazon or Ebay. But Ebay has them right now for $39.99. Definitely a worthwhile buy IMO.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/13-Pizza-Baking-Stone-For-MEDIUM-Big-Green-Egg-Kamado-/171182889670


Awesome. Good looking out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IGluIt4U

Smoked goose breast, brined then smoked over Peach wood. Mmmmm... :hungry:









Update on the ThermoPro 7.. I set the temp to 150, intending to smoke to 155F. At about 85, it changes the display color to blue (under temp). At about 135, it changes to green (getting close). At 150, it beeps on the alarm and changes the display to red. I silenced the alarm and let 'r cook for another 5* gain in IT til it hit 155.


----------



## pbuck

What goose I've tried was awful but that almost looks good! Lol!!! Nicely done!


----------



## IGluIt4U

pbuck said:


> What goose I've tried was awful but that almost looks good! Lol!!! Nicely done!


It doesn't really lend itself to being scrumptious, but... with a little prep and care, it can be delicious! Brined overnight, dry rub after sitting a bit. Smoked over peach and brine in the pan at 225 for 4.5hrs til it hit 155F, pulled it and let it sit for about an hour, wrapped in foil. There will be no leftovers at Saturday's hunt when I slice one up for sammiches, I can assure you! :becky: :cheers:


----------



## BGagner

nicko said:


> Good thing you brought up the plate setter. That was a detail I left out. Definitely bake your pie with the plate setter in place. I forgot to use it once and the crust got scorched. The parchment paper may get singed but I've never had it burn. The plate setter keeps the heat directed to the sides of the egg so the parchment is not seeing direct flame.
> 
> I'm not sure how well it will work trying to make a pizza on the BGE without a pizza stone and instead putting the pie directly on top of the plate setter. But I suspect you would have the same results that I had the time I forgot to use the plate setter (scorched crust). The plate setter will take the full brunt of the heat and transfer it directly through to anything you lay on top of it. Since you don't have a stone, I would look to try something else like a metal plate on top of the cooking grate that can take the heat. I think the main thing is that you want that air space between the plate setter and the pizza stone or whatever you choose to bake the pizza on.
> 
> Which size BGE do you have? I bought my pizza stone on-line.


Do you put anything between the plate setter and pizza stone or just set the pizza stone directly on the plate setter? I'm just curious because you mentioned having air between the pizza stone and plate setter


----------



## nicko

Plate setter above the coals, then put down the cooking grate, then the pizza stone on top of the grate.


----------



## strawcat

Nicko check out mother earth news.com for their fresh bread in 5 minutes a day recipe. It makes a great pizza crust.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

Thanks for the insight guys. 

I think to start with, something versatile like what was suggested might be best. Then when and if it becomes a skill, something to target specialized favourites in time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BGagner

nicko said:


> Plate setter above the coals, then put down the cooking grate, then the pizza stone on top of the grate.


Face palm. That would make much more sense. Not sure how I wasn't connecting that


----------



## pbuck

Not trying to make this a BGE pizza thread but I will try to help if there's questions asked. 

I guess I'll add a little confusion lol! I put my plate setter feet down then put my stone on top of it and use some little ceramic planter "feet" under the stone as a spacer. I don't do a ton of pizzas but that's just how I learned to do it from reading up on several forums. The stone supposedly gets hotter this way which makes the crust get done a little better in the middle of the pie. The whole premise of raising the stone up is that the higher up in the dome the hotter the temp is in the egg. I do my pizzas at around 475-500 dome temp. 

Like I said, I'm no pizza expert but that's just my way. The ones I've done have come out great so I guess I'll keep doing it that way. Nicko's way is working for him so obviously there's more than one way to bake a pizza. Lol! 

I will add that before I married my wife, she was owner of a pizza shop and is pretty slick at getting the pie on and off the stone. She bought me a sweet metal BGE pizza peel and it really helps.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

My son and daughter in law are coming for a late Christmas, so time for an 8# prime rib in the mes. Hopefully I'll get some pics of the finished product.









Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

I can probably be there in time for dinner if I hurry! 🤤


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

pbuck said:


> I can probably be there in time for dinner if I hurry! 🤤


You know you're always welcome, Paul.

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## nrlombar

Just bought a 15lb new york strip roast. Was gonna toss it in the oven at 500 for 15-20 minutes then finish it in the MES at 250. Anyone every done this before and have any suggestions. Expensive piece of meat and I dont want to botch it.

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## HoosierArcher88

NoDeerInIowa said:


> My son and daughter in law are coming for a late Christmas, so time for an 8# prime rib in the mes. Hopefully I'll get some pics of the finished product.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


my mouth is watering allready..


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

I'm glad there weren't more people here. I'll have some leftovers.

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## nrlombar

Smoked some salmon for new years eve party, was a hit.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## River420Bottom

Salmon and goose look awesome!! Love seeing these types of meat being done. For the 25# NY strip I would smoke first then roast. The smoking dries out the outer 1/2" then roast till done and keeps all the juices inside, sorry if this is mistyped at all, happy new year! :darkbeer:


----------



## pbuck

Dang that salmon looks good!


----------



## nicko

River420Bottom said:


> Salmon and goose look awesome!! Love seeing these types of meat being done. For the 25# NY strip I would smoke first then roast. The smoking dries out the outer 1/2" then roast till done and keeps all the juices inside, sorry if this is mistyped at all, happy new year! :darkbeer:


I just did a low and slow smoke on a NY strip roast a few weeks ago and didn't experience any dry out like you mention but I typically always put some type of water pan in my BGE below the meat to add moisture and catch drippings.


----------



## deer310sg

I have a few red snapper steaks from my fishing excursion last summer in Florida. How would that taste smoked? Would you do it like you would a salmon?


----------



## nrlombar

deer310sg said:


> I have a few red snapper steaks from my fishing excursion last summer in Florida. How would that taste smoked? Would you do it like you would a salmon?


I'm not sure how it would work with snapper. Here is the recipe I used if u want to give it a try. Although u use a lot of maple syrup it is not over powering sweet or anyhting. BTW I picked up hank Shaws buck, Buck, moose and am really excited to try some recipes in the book.


http://honest-food.net/2012/08/12/how-to-smoke-salmon-recipe/

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## willyd5

NoDeerInIowa said:


> I'm glad there weren't more people here. I'll have some leftovers.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


Now that looks good!! With so few deer in Iowa we have to supplement with something!! :wink:


----------



## BGagner

deer310sg said:


> I have a few red snapper steaks from my fishing excursion last summer in Florida. How would that taste smoked? Would you do it like you would a salmon?


I'm not sure of a good one for red snapper since I don't get the opportunity to eat it much. I love it though. Better send some here for me to experiment, and I'll find a good recipe for ya! [emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrlombar

BGagner said:


> I'm not sure of a good one for red snapper since I don't get the opportunity to eat it much. I love it though. Better send some here for me to experiment, and I'll find a good recipe for ya! [emoji6]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is hard to beat red snapper sautéed cooked in butter and garlic in a pan.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## B-RadZ

You guys have forced me into going to Lowe's for the master built electric.


----------



## BGagner

Welcome to the addiction B-RadZ....


----------



## MossyMO64

Did a 12 1/2 pound batch of venison/pork (10 lbs/2.5 lbs) teriyaki meat sticks smoked with a combination of maple/hickory/cherry. 3 pounds of the batch added 3 ounces of dehydrated pineapple granules for an added flavor.


-----


-----


-----


-----

Here is a finished shot showing the dehydrated pineapple granules in the meat sticks.


-----

These are not going to last long in the freezer, need to make more!


----------



## 12-Ringer

MossyMO64 said:


> Did a 12 1/2 pound batch of venison/pork (10 lbs/2.5 lbs) teriyaki meat sticks smoked with a combination of maple/hickory/cherry. 3 pounds of the batch added 3 ounces of dehydrated pineapple granules for an added flavor.
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> Here is a finished shot showing the dehydrated pineapple granules in the meat sticks.
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> These are not going to last long in the freezer, need to make more!


Looks good, believe it or not I did over 60lbs in the month of December and I have less than 2lbs left. I did 25lbs for a friend. 

A really cool blend that was a hit...chipotle wildfire with blue cheese crumbles. I didn't use high melt crumbles just normal from the market and I think that helped. Sometimes the high temp melt stays too solid in the stick itself.

Also another combo that was quick to go maple habanero sticks with diced dehydrated peaches....

Of course the most popular was the honey Bbq sticks with the encapsulated citric acid. I actually got my hands on some 19mm casings and folks swore they were better than any Slim Jim or beef stick they ever tasted.

Smoker is out of commission at the moment as I making some modifications thanks to some christmas gifts. If it was so cold out today I probably would have worked on it today.

Joe


----------



## nrlombar

Starting brining 12.5lbs of pork belly yesterday to make some bacon. First time experimenting with a brine for an extended amount of time. Looking forward to seeing how it turns out?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## nrlombar

12-Ringer said:


> Looks good, believe it or not I did over 60lbs in the month of December and I have less than 2lbs left. I did 25lbs for a friend.
> 
> A really cool blend that was a hit...chipotle wildfire with blue cheese crumbles. I didn't use high melt crumbles just normal from the market and I think that helped. Sometimes the high temp melt stays too solid in the stick itself.
> 
> Also another combo that was quick to go maple habanero sticks with diced dehydrated peaches....
> 
> Of course the most popular was the honey Bbq sticks with the encapsulated citric acid. I actually got my hands on some 19mm casings and folks swore they were better than any Slim Jim or beef stick they ever tasted.
> 
> Smoker is out of commission at the moment as I making some modifications thanks to some christmas gifts. If it was so cold out today I probably would have worked on it today.
> 
> Joe


What kind of mods are you working on?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

nrlombar said:


> What kind of mods are you working on?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Adding hanging racks, new heat shield over the element, a new door seal, new pipe from the mailbox mod to the smoke box as I got a new heavy duty wheeled cart and the dimensions weren't exactly the same.

Joe


----------



## nrlombar

12-Ringer said:


> Adding hanging racks, new heat shield over the element, a new door seal, new pipe from the mailbox mod to the smoke box as I got a new heavy duty wheeled cart and the dimensions weren't exactly the same.
> 
> Joe


Nice! Looking forward to pics when u get it all done.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DV1

MossyMO64 said:


> Did a 12 1/2 pound batch of venison/pork (10 lbs/2.5 lbs) teriyaki meat sticks smoked with a combination of maple/hickory/cherry. 3 pounds of the batch added 3 ounces of dehydrated pineapple granules for an added flavor.
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> Here is a finished shot showing the dehydrated pineapple granules in the meat sticks.
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> These are not going to last long in the freezer, need to make more!


Wow, that stuff looks great. I have got to learn how to do that.


----------



## DV1

12-Ringer said:


> Looks good, believe it or not I did over 60lbs in the month of December and I have less than 2lbs left. I did 25lbs for a friend.
> 
> A really cool blend that was a hit...chipotle wildfire with blue cheese crumbles. I didn't use high melt crumbles just normal from the market and I think that helped. Sometimes the high temp melt stays too solid in the stick itself.
> 
> Also another combo that was quick to go maple habanero sticks with diced dehydrated peaches....
> 
> Of course the most popular was the honey Bbq sticks with the encapsulated citric acid. I actually got my hands on some 19mm casings and folks swore they were better than any Slim Jim or beef stick they ever tasted.
> 
> Smoker is out of commission at the moment as I making some modifications thanks to some christmas gifts. If it was so cold out today I probably would have worked on it today.
> 
> Joe


Again, sounds great. Need to make this my next project. Do you start with ground meat and then grind again with the pork and spices, or use a mixer?


----------



## 12-Ringer

DV1 said:


> Again, sounds great. Need to make this my next project. Do you start with ground meat and then grind again with the pork and spices, or use a mixer?


Both.... I prefer to start with the ground as is makes everything easier and faster. I don't use the mixer anymore, I prefer to do it by hand. I wear a pair of neoprene ice fishing gloves with nitrile gloves overtop as I try to keep the meat as cold as possible when mixing. Even if I get my venison ground with pork I will still add 20% when I mix and I think this is a big difference in why my sticks seem to appeal to others. I am not sure the processors get an adequate disbursement of pork through their grind and subsequently it is difficult to guarantee what you are told is 20% mix is actually a 20% mix in your smaller sample. 

You will have some people who say grinding it yourself yields a better flavor, I can say from what I feel is extensive experience that I don't think there is a difference AND I believe there is A LOT more too for error and problems to surface (grinding too much, grinding cheeses and encapsulated citric acid, etc..).

I actually just sold my mixer.

I'd suggest starting with one of Marty's pre-mixed packets and 12.5lbs of ground. No need to get fancy first time, the honey BBQ is a great starter. 12.5 lbs fits nicely in many smokers, you can even use the honey BBQ mix in summer sausage casings, makes a GREAT slice with sharp cheddar and the larger logs are much easier to stuff, hang and monitor as compared to the stick size.

I take all of mine to 160, I know others stop sooner (150-155), but I do not. The spice flavor I am using will dictate what wood I use, my default is typically a 50/50 apple/cherry mix. If I am using a hot spice I go lighter with peach/pear wood.

I highly recommend a vacuum sealer of some kind. It doesn't have to be commercial grade wallet breaker, a simple food saver from Walmart is good enough to get yourself started.

This is all I have left....









Joe


----------



## BowhunterT100

I just bought a masterbuilt sportsman elite 30. So I had to try some salmon and it turned out pretty good. So now it's time to try some jerky.


----------



## Billy H

DV1 said:


> Wow, that stuff looks great. I have got to learn how to do that.


 Snack sticks are very easy to do. Don't be intimidated , way easier than some folks make it out to be. It's a matter of mixing meat, cure and spice, stuffing it in a casing and putting it on the smoker. If you can mold and cook a hamburger you can make snack sticks. Give it a go, you'll do fine. There are lots of good mixes available out there. We have a local store that has a nice selection of national brands and there own. It's not hard to make your mix either.


----------



## DougKMN

Billy H said:


> Snack sticks are very easy to do. Don't be intimidated , way easier than some folks make it out to be. It's a matter of mixing meat, cure and spice, stuffing it in a casing and putting it on the smoker. If you can mold and cook a hamburger you can make snack sticks. Give it a go, you'll do fine. There are lots of good mixes available out there. We have a local store that has a nice selection of national brands and there own. It's not hard to make your mix either.


This. 

The Toughest thing is stuffing the sticks, but even this isn't hard if you have a decent stuffer. 

Stuffing with the grinder doesn't work well in my experience. The end product is over ground, and the speed of stuffing is much slower. 

That being said, a "jerky canon", which you can buy for 20 bucks or so, will do the trick. 

The last time I did snack sticks, I used my jerky canon, even though I have a Dakotah sausage stuffer. It was a small batch, and I didn't want to go through the fuss of setting up the Dakotah stuffer. 

I've also gotten into making caseless sticks, as they are a little easier imo. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## nrlombar

If you pay attention you can get a good deal on a stuffer. I picked up a 5# Cabelas brand stuffer for around 100 a couple of months ago. Great investment and I'm glad the guys on here talked me out of trying to use a kitchen aid. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffme

Decent stuffer and the right tube makes sticks a breeze!


----------



## Billy H

DougKMN said:


> I've also gotten into making caseless sticks, as they are a little easier imo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


A few guys I know have been messing around with caseless sticks. Just to get smoke into the meat. With the edible collagen casings most use the smoke can't penetrate into the meat making the type of smoke almost insignificant, but with caseless it really makes a difference. Some of the stuff they are making is really good.


----------



## ruffme

interesting but I'd miss the snap!


----------



## Billy H

redruff said:


> interesting but I'd miss the snap!


Agreed,


----------



## 12-Ringer

I agree with the others, it isn't necessarily difficult, but I will guarantee you'll have some stuffing and tying issues the first time or two. Start with your end in mind, know the dimensions of your smoker and how you will smoke them (hanging or laying on the trays). I must admit I have a much better time hanging them, but cannot get as many in the MES 30 as compared to when they are laid on the trays. Additionally rotating the trays is a lot easier than rotating those hanging as many smokers will have a "hot spot" and subsequently get an uneven smoke if the sticks are not rotated.

As others have said, it's not rocket science, but does take a little practice.

As for the those wanting more of a smoke on the meat, try this - I promise you WON'T regret it....(disclaimer - you need to be able to cold smoke for this to work well- the mailbox mod on the MES does the trick perfectly)....I picked this up from a smoker at Weavers of Wellsville - we met at a 3d shoot and got to talking and shared this tip.....

Once you have you meat mixed the way you want, get it back in the fridge for an hour or so that it firms up again. While in the fridge get your smoker going with the smoke of your choice - with NO (or as little as possible) heat - again the MES or even your regular smoker with any of the ANMPS products can get this done. Remove your meat from the fridge and spread into/onto one of those aluminum grill toppers (link to sample below) and get the cold, raw, mixed meat into your smoke box. You want to keep in in there 30-60 mins. Remove from the smoke and start the heat in your box..

Take your meat hand mix it again, just a few times and get it directly to the stuffer, stuff your casings and then go about your smoke as you normally would....you will notice a SIGNIFICANT difference in the flavor profile. From my experiences, I only leave the meat in the cold smoke for about 30-40 mins tops, as the smoke flavor can get overpowering. It is a quick and easy trick, adds only an extra 30-60 mins to the process and you can get both the deep smokey flavor AND the snap!:wink:

sample tray
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2Pk-Disposa...213097?hash=item3ac54c44e9:g:7LUAAOSwyQtVt-4Y

ANMPS products...
http://www.amazenproducts.com/Default.asp

Hope I gave a few something to think about.....

Joe


----------



## DV1

12-Ringer said:


> I agree with the others, it isn't necessarily difficult, but I will guarantee you'll have some stuffing and tying issues the first time or two. Start with your end in mind, know the dimensions of your smoker and how you will smoke them (hanging or laying on the trays). I must admit I have a much better time hanging them, but cannot get as many in the MES 30 as compared to when they are laid on the trays. Additionally rotating the trays is a lot easier than rotating those hanging as many smokers will have a "hot spot" and subsequently get an uneven smoke if the sticks are not rotated.
> 
> As others have said, it's not rocket science, but does take a little practice.
> 
> As for the those wanting more of a smoke on the meat, try this - I promise you WON'T regret it....(disclaimer - you need to be able to cold smoke for this to work well- the mailbox mod on the MES does the trick perfectly)....I picked this up from a smoker at Weavers of Wellsville - we met at a 3d shoot and got to talking and shared this tip.....
> 
> Once you have you meat mixed the way you want, get it back in the fridge for an hour or so that it firms up again. While in the fridge get your smoker going with the smoke of your choice - with NO (or as little as possible) heat - again the MES or even your regular smoker with any of the ANMPS products can get this done. Remove your meat from the fridge and spread into/onto one of those aluminum grill toppers (link to sample below) and get the cold, raw, mixed meat into your smoke box. You want to keep in in there 30-60 mins. Remove from the smoke and start the heat in your box..
> 
> Take your meat hand mix it again, just a few times and get it directly to the stuffer, stuff your casings and then go about your smoke as you normally would....you will notice a SIGNIFICANT difference in the flavor profile. From my experiences, I only leave the meat in the cold smoke for about 30-40 mins tops, as the smoke flavor can get overpowering. It is a quick and easy trick, adds only an extra 30-60 mins to the process and you can get both the deep smokey flavor AND the snap!:wink:
> 
> sample tray
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2Pk-Disposa...213097?hash=item3ac54c44e9:g:7LUAAOSwyQtVt-4Y
> 
> ANMPS products...
> http://www.amazenproducts.com/Default.asp
> 
> Hope I gave a few something to think about.....
> 
> Joe


Great idea to cold smoke the meat before stuffing for favor, will have to try that. 

Why do you prefer hanging to lying on the racks? Since you get much less in when hanging, do you just thaw the ground meat out a little at a time and do small batches?

Thanks for any advice, will be trying this soon...if I can find another deer for ground meat.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I seem to get a better disbursement of heat and smoke over the sticks, logs when they are hanging. I do need to rotate them as I have a spot in my box that gets a little hotter than the other, rotate every 90-mins or so gets the job done. 

I also suspect that when I am using the trays that they actually serves as bit of heat shield for everything above them, especially if they are full of sticks.

When I am planning to make sticks, I stuff everything I plan on smoking (even if I get them in for a 30-min cold smoke first). I get what I can in the smoker and whatever doesn't fit gets vacuumed sealed raw and refrigerated until I can get it in the smoker. I do NOT freeze the raw ground and I would advise against just putting it in the fridge, ESPECIALLY if you cold smoked it first, as the smell will impact your entire fridge. Now if you have a "man's fridge" you know out in the garage or in your man cave or something, you might be able to get away with it, but if it is your family fridge, I'd suggest sealing it first, even then you'll notice a bit of an odor in the fridge, but at least your milk and ice won't have a funny taste to it...

Joe


----------



## DV1

12-Ringer said:


> When I am planning to make sticks, I stuff everything I plan on smoking (even if I get them in for a 30-min cold smoke first). I get what I can in the smoker and whatever doesn't fit gets vacuumed sealed raw and refrigerated until I can get it in the smoker. I do NOT freeze the raw ground
> Joe


So I guess you only make the specialty stuff right after killing a deer. No thawing out the ground meat and making snack sticks in the summer?


----------



## 12-Ringer

DV1 said:


> So I guess you only make the specialty stuff right after killing a deer. No thawing out the ground meat and making snack sticks in the summer?


No, sorry I may not have been clear....once I start I don't freeze anything until its done. The 25lbs that I did for a buddy was completely frozen before I started. Took about 2-days for all of it to thaw. I know a few guys who grind their own and they will mix there seasonings and then freeze, so that whenever they are ready to smoke it is thaw, stuff and go. If their sticks and mine are side-by-side, mine go first, not sure why, just the way it is...my suspicion is the freezing and thawing does two things, adds extra moisture to the meat AND results in some spice run-off when the meat thaws...just my .02

Sorry if I confused anyone.

Joe


----------



## Billy H




----------



## DV1

12-Ringer said:


> No, sorry I may not have been clear....once I start I don't freeze anything until its done. The 25lbs that I did for a buddy was completely frozen before I started. Took about 2-days for all of it to thaw. I know a few guys who grind their own and they will mix there seasonings and then freeze, so that whenever they are ready to smoke it is thaw, stuff and go. If their sticks and mine are side-by-side, mine go first, not sure why, just the way it is...my suspicion is the freezing and thawing does two things, adds extra moisture to the meat AND results in some spice run-off when the meat thaws...just my .02
> 
> Sorry if I confused anyone.
> 
> Joe


Ok, got it thanks. Now if I can just get about 100 lbs of ground in the freezer...


----------



## adr1601

I have a 5# Weston stuffer for sale if anyones interested.


----------



## bshaver

We are nearing the two year anniversary of this thread, - January 17, which happens to be my birthday. Joe not only started this thread, but I think he is the one who announced this fall Cabela's super sale (less than $100, free shipping) on five pound sausage stuffers. Well I was pretty sure I was getting an Oster Smoker Roaster from my son for Christmas so I didn't Jump on Cabela's sale. In October I ordered (and paid for) a sausage stuffer on E-bay. Seller was in China, 100% rating. Long story short it didn't come, and strangely E-bay still rates the Seller as 100% reliable. Mad at E-bay for being screwed over I started my search elsewhere. The reviews, but mostly you guys recommended the LEM. I looked for LEM on line and found Amazon and Gander Mountain were both offering a new model, a 5 pounder for $123.99 with free shipping, but neither had the stainless steel tubes recommended by Joe. After a few days I found where I could buy the tubes. Then when I checked back at Gander Mountain and Amazon I found the sales were over. I could have ordered it direct from LEM which with shipping would cost $173.94. Well I blinked. I decided I didn't need one. I was just going to order some tubes for my meat grinder. And today birthday presents starting arriving from my daughter. She and her husband lived in Memphis for four years and made many great friends, many who were archers. Her first grille, a Big Green Egg. I gave her my turkey fryer. Later they got a smoker and I got a granddaughter. I am so blessed, so lucky, and on the second anniversary of this thread I will have a LEM stuffer, a pricker, hog casings, and a sausage making book as a birthday gift from them. I already did a bunch of jerky, and with your help I have about 20 pounds of venison to make into sausage. Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Bshaver, pretty awesome tribute to this thread and you are certainly blessed as a father and grandfather.

I am still waiting on my "Meater", as I believe a few others are as well. I am hoping I don't end up a kickstarter victim. 

Curious did eBay ever refund your money?

Happy New Year guys!!!

Joe


----------



## chaded

bshaver said:


> We are nearing the two year anniversary of this thread, - January 17, which happens to be my birthday. Joe not only started this thread, but I think he is the one who announced this fall Cabela's super sale (less than $100, free shipping) on five pound sausage stuffers. Well I was pretty sure I was getting an Oster Smoker Roaster from my son for Christmas so I didn't Jump on Cabela's sale. In October I ordered (and paid for) a sausage stuffer on E-bay. Seller was in China, 100% rating. Long story short it didn't come, and strangely E-bay still rates the Seller as 100% reliable. Mad at E-bay for being screwed over I started my search elsewhere. The reviews, but mostly you guys recommended the LEM. I looked for LEM on line and found Amazon and Gander Mountain were both offering a new model, a 5 pounder for $123.99 with free shipping, but neither had the stainless steel tubes recommended by Joe. After a few days I found where I could buy the tubes. Then when I checked back at Gander Mountain and Amazon I found the sales were over. I could have ordered it direct from LEM which with shipping would cost $173.94. Well I blinked. I decided I didn't need one. I was just going to order some tubes for my meat grinder. And today birthday presents starting arriving from my daughter. She and her husband lived in Memphis for four years and made many great friends, many who were archers. Her first grille, a Big Green Egg. I gave her my turkey fryer. Later they got a smoker and I got a granddaughter. I am so blessed, so lucky, and on the second anniversary of this thread I will have a LEM stuffer, a pricker, hog casings, and a sausage making book as a birthday gift from them. I already did a bunch of jerky, and with your help I have about 20 pounds of venison to make into sausage. Happy Anniversary!!


Congrats on the granddaughter and the supplies! I will say the plastic tubes work just fine. I have stainless tubes and plastic and i see no real difference in performance and clean-up myself.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


>


one in every crowd:dontknow:


----------



## bshaver

Yes I got my money back "sort of". I paid in October and got my refund end of December. And part of my payment was in E-bay bucks, (about $10), which was refunded to E-bay and not to me so I lost that credit. It worked out well for E-bay and the seller had my money interest free for two months. And they say Trump is a crook? Give me a break. Obvious wire fraud going on. I'm 69 and don't want to waste my life fair fighting these guys. Just beware. E-bay reliability ratings don't mean much.


----------



## bshaver

Chaded: 

"Congrats on the granddaughter and the supplies! I will say the plastic tubes work just fine. I have stainless tubes and plastic and i see no real difference in performance and clean-up myself. "

If I had known there was no real difference I would have bought the LEM from Gander Mountain and wouldn't have my story and might have ended up with two sausage stuffers.

If you like the story thank Joe. He's the one who said get the stainless steel tubes. 

There is luck in every shot we make and humor in all we do. 

Life is great and to be enjoyed. If something gets you down, laugh at them, learn from it, and move on.


----------



## nrlombar

12.5# of pork belly that has been in a brine for a week is about to become bacon. 

Cut it into 2 sections to try 2 different recipes. Really looking forward to trying this. 

Cooking it at 200 till I get an IT of 150 then cutting and vacum sealing.











Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## nrlombar

finished product









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

Man that looks great. I wish i could find some pork belly around here.


----------



## nrlombar

chaded said:


> Man that looks great. I wish i could find some pork belly around here.


Costco if you have one close

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

nrlombar said:


> Costco if you have one close
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Lol. I live in a very rural area and there is nothing around. Well we do have a small kroger a half hour away and a walmart. We moved down here in august and we are still adjusting to there being nothing here. Where we used to live we could find any cut of meat very easily.


----------



## chaded

Doing a small 5lb batch of bologna today. Ive tried a lot of mixes but i keep coming back to the LEM backwoods trail bologna. 

The pellets i am using.









Pellet tray in the MES 40 bluetooth.


----------



## IGluIt4U

Man that bacon looks good! :hungry:

Batch of goose jerky going on the smoker tomorrow. I took some advice and got some PS Seasonings jerky cure, both Teriyaki and a 3 flavor mix that they have. I like Teriyaki for venison jerky, so I'm gonna give it a go on some goose breasts, since we are in waterfowl season heavy right now around here. 

Directions call for a smoker temp of 140F, no smoke and closed vent for an hour, then raise it to 150 for an hour and add smoke and vent, then to 160 to finish off. I have a jerky fan, so I'm gonna stick with 150 after an hour, add smoke after the first hour, when the smoke dies down, I'll put the jerky fan on the smoker to finish it off at 150.

I added a Smoke Daddy cold smoker attachment to my smoker, so I should now be able to use my preferred wood chunks, maintain an hour or two's smoke, as needed (can always add more to smoke longer). This is my first run with it, we'll see how it works, cause I know I won't get squat for smoke with the temps that low with the normal wood tray in the smoker.

Still deciding on what wood... :set1_thinking:


----------



## Billy H

IGluIt4U said:


> Man that bacon looks good! :hungry:
> 
> Batch of goose jerky going on the smoker tomorrow. I took some advice and got some PS Seasonings jerky cure, both Teriyaki and a 3 flavor mix that they have. I like Teriyaki for venison jerky, so I'm gonna give it a go on some goose breasts, since we are in waterfowl season heavy right now around here.
> 
> Directions call for a smoker temp of 140F, no smoke and closed vent for an hour, then raise it to 150 for an hour and add smoke and vent, then to 160 to finish off. I have a jerky fan, so I'm gonna stick with 150 after an hour, add smoke after the first hour, when the smoke dies down, I'll put the jerky fan on the smoker to finish it off at 150.
> 
> I added a Smoke Daddy cold smoker attachment to my smoker, so I should now be able to use my preferred wood chunks, maintain an hour or two's smoke, as needed (can always add more to smoke longer). This is my first run with it, we'll see how it works, cause I know I won't get squat for smoke with the temps that low with the normal wood tray in the smoker.
> 
> Still deciding on what wood... :set1_thinking:


If you can get your hands on some Black Cherry give it a go. Works good with goose.


----------



## IGluIt4U

Billy H said:


> If you can get your hands on some Black Cherry give it a go. Works good with goose.


I have some cherry, but it's not black cherry. That was one of my choices for sure, may be the one. I have peach, apple, pecan, mesquite, hickory, oak and cherry. I also got a few chunks of Jack Daniel's whiskey barrel wood for xmas. Saving that for another project tho.. lol


----------



## Billy H

I had a nice stash of Black Cherry that we used the heck out of smoking geese. Unfortunately it's all gone, lucky for me I didn't even drag the Dekes out of the shed this year. I would imagine the store bought chunks of Cherry would yield similar results.


----------



## Twonuts

I haven't stopped smoking since Christmas. My got me a 30" Traeger pellet smoker, I absolutely love it! 

Already did 3 tri-tips, 1 whole chicken, 10 chicken breasts, 20 Jalapeño poppers, 10 anaheim poppers and we're doing our first smoked prime rib this weekend. 

Truth be told I destroyed the 2nd tri-tip I did...It was still tasty just dry.


----------



## IGluIt4U

Goose jerky came out perfect! The cherry was a good choice, the teriyaki mix was good, not overpowering at all, and.... I got smoke NOW! 

I followed the guidelines for the jerky cure, an hour at 140 with vent closed, bumped it up to 150 and added smoke from the Big Kahuna, great smoke, which I never could get at that low a temp before. Ran it for about 90mins at 150 then added the jerky fan and cranked it up to 160 to finish it off.


----------



## nrlombar

IGluIt4U said:


> Goose jerky came out perfect! The cherry was a good choice, the teriyaki mix was good, not overpowering at all, and.... I got smoke NOW!
> 
> I followed the guidelines for the jerky cure, an hour at 140 with vent closed, bumped it up to 150 and added smoke from the Big Kahuna, great smoke, which I never could get at that low a temp before. Ran it for about 90mins at 150 then added the jerky fan and cranked it up to 160 to finish it off.


Ever thought of trying a recipe like this? I don't really have opportunities to hunt geese very often but hoping I can get after a few next year to try this recipe.

http://honest-food.net/smoked-goose-breast-recipe/

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke M

I have 16# of pork but shoulder (boneless) and 12 brats to smoke on Saturday! I will post photos while I am working on it! Havent been able to smoke for a while due to temperatures lately. They claim its supposed to be about 50 this weekend, time to fire up!


----------



## rhs341

I didn't take any pics ....I did one 25 lb batch of Cabela's snack sticks one one 12.5 lb batch of Honey BBQ from Owens yesterday.....it was first time doing the Honey BBQ.....WOW....I will never do the Cabela's again.....don't get me wrong I love Cabela's stuff and I thought the original snack stick Kits were good, but WOW the Honey BBQ.....to die for.....as a side note I had bought 3 of the Cabela's kits when they were on sale before Christmas....well when I went to use one and mix with the meat there was no cure in the kit. I checked the other two and same thing, no cure. Luckily I had some tender quick and used that since I had already ground the meat. Called Cabela's later and told them what happened and just wanted to see if I could get the cure packets...well in true Cabela's fashion they stated they would just send me three more complete kits.....guess one or several of my buddies will have some snack stick kits to use.
If you haven't tried the Honey BBQ from Owens you have ok idea what you are missing.....I know it has been talked about on here before.....but WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

rhs341 said:


> I didn't take any pics ....I did one 25 lb batch of Cabela's snack sticks one one 12.5 lb batch of Honey BBQ from Owens yesterday.....it was first time doing the Honey BBQ.....WOW....I will never do the Cabela's again.....don't get me wrong I love Cabela's stuff and I thought the original snack stick Kits were good, but WOW the Honey BBQ.....to die for.....as a side note I had bought 3 of the Cabela's kits when they were on sale before Christmas....well when I went to use one and mix with the meat there was no cure in the kit. I checked the other two and same thing, no cure. Luckily I had some tender quick and used that since I had already ground the meat. Called Cabela's later and told them what happened and just wanted to see if I could get the cure packets...well in true Cabela's fashion they stated they would just send me three more complete kits.....guess one or several of my buddies will have some snack stick kits to use.
> If you haven't tried the Honey BBQ from Owens you have ok idea what you are missing.....I know it has been talked about on here before.....but WOW!!!!!!!



On your next batch add some encapsulated citric acid - you'll thank me later:wink: Marty sells it on his site.

Joe


----------



## rhs341

12-Ringer said:


> On your next batch add some encapsulated citric acid - you'll thank me later:wink: Marty sells it on his site.
> 
> Joe


Marty? Is that Owens BBQ?


----------



## 12-Ringer

rhs341 said:


> Marty? Is that Owens BBQ?


:thumbs_up


----------



## rhs341

rhs341 said:


> Marty? Is that Owens BBQ?


How much do you add to the 12.5 lb batch?


----------



## rhs341

rhs341 said:


> How much do you add to the 12.5 lb batch?


Answered my own question....should have looked first....for those that may be curious
1 1/2 oz to 12.5 lbs of meat


----------



## 12-Ringer

rhs341 said:


> Answered my own question....should have looked first....for those that may be curious
> 1 1/2 oz to 12.5 lbs of meat


I have found 1oz. to be the most desirable, be sure NOT to grind it in, I hand mix it through.

Joe


----------



## rhs341




----------



## pbuck

Last batch I did I added hi temp pepper jack cheese. It's edible. Lol!!


----------



## chaded

chaded said:


> Doing a small 5lb batch of bologna today. Ive tried a lot of mixes but i keep coming back to the LEM backwoods trail bologna.
> 
> The pellets i am using.
> 
> View attachment 5370041
> 
> 
> Pellet tray in the MES 40 bluetooth.
> 
> View attachment 5370049
> 
> 
> View attachment 5370065



Bologna turned out excellent. Perfect texture and smoke flavor was great.


----------



## pbuck

Looks good, Chad!! [emoji1360][emoji1360]


----------



## Luke M

Picked up some ribs to go with my pork but shoulder and brats (couldnt pass at $1.99/lb LOL). Made my homemade rub today and all ready for Saturday morning!


----------



## pbuck

Not smoked as in low n slow but I cooked these wings on the BGE (375-400 deg.) with the vortex and a chunk of pecan wood. Had a great smoky taste and the skin crisped up really well. As good as any deep fried wings I've had.


----------



## chaded

Wings look killer! I did some for the first time not too long ago on the kamado joe and they were great. I didnt think they would turn out as good as deepmfried but they did.


----------



## Jerred44

Can u guys tell me. Is this an ok smoker. Masterbuilt 20070910 30-Inch Black Electric Digital Smoker, Top Controller


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER

pbuck said:


> Not smoked as in low n slow but I cooked these wings on the BGE (375-400 deg.) with the vortex and a chunk of pecan wood. Had a great smoky taste and the skin crisped up really well. As good as any deep fried wings I've had.


I do the same but with a twist. Large bowl ..Big bottle of Sweet Baby Rays ..Mix in one bottle of Frank's , mix well. Dip wings twice before pulling to eat. Good stuff .


----------



## pbuck

That's sounds really good. I'll have to try it next time. Thanks!


----------



## JakeDale

Best thread ever.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Jerred44 said:


> Can u guys tell me. Is this an ok smoker. Masterbuilt 20070910 30-Inch Black Electric Digital Smoker, Top Controller


Yep - just fine!

Joe


----------



## Get Bent

Jerred44 said:


> Can u guys tell me. Is this an ok smoker. Masterbuilt 20070910 30-Inch Black Electric Digital Smoker, Top Controller


Pretty sure that's the model I bought last fall. Works great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeDale

Anyone using electric smooker?


----------



## Billy H

JakeDale said:


> Anyone using electric smooker?


I have a couple smokers, one being electrict. It is great for sticks and sausages or will do when I don't have time to babysit the stick burner. Now mind you this is just my opinion ( we have guys on AT that electrict smoke foods that rival the guys that do it for a living) but you can't beat a good ole wood fired smoker when doing large pieces of meat,ribs,brisket,butts,etc. It's just a better smokiness about it. Again just my preference and just my opinion, not an expert by a long shot here

That said you can turn out some darn good Q on an electrict.


----------



## hunt4life2009

20 lbs of goose sticks about to go in the smoker



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

hunt4life2009 said:


> 20 lbs of goose sticks about to go in the smoker
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Looks good...be interested in how they turn out. 

Joe


----------



## BowhunterT100

Looks good, sounds like a great idea on how to use the meat.


----------



## Luke M

3 full racks of ribs, 2 pork but shoulders and a dozen brats! This is a great day!
I made a dry rub using a brown sugar base, with fresh cracked pepper, garlic powder, onion powder, and lawrys. It is my rub to give a sweet yet great flavor that seems to go great on everything I have tried so far.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looking good Luke!!

Joe


----------



## Smooch

Wow that looks amazing Luke! Makes me hungry for sure!!!


----------



## Billy H

Luke M said:


> 3 full racks of ribs, 2 pork but shoulders and a dozen brats! This is a great day!
> I made a dry rub using a brown sugar base, with fresh cracked pepper, garlic powder, onion powder, and lawrys. It is my rub to give a sweet yet great flavor that seems to go great on everything I have tried so far.
> 
> View attachment 5398353
> 
> View attachment 5398361
> 
> View attachment 5398369
> 
> View attachment 5398377


Nice!!


----------



## Billy H

Hunt4life you inspired me. 5 pounds of venison sticks ready to go. We make them lots of ways but the high country hunters blend is always popular. I add a few things to it. "Sloppy Seconds Here's The heat" spice from the hawg house really adds a nice bit of heat on the end. 









http://www.thehawghouse.com/home.html


----------



## Luke M

Thank you guys, here is some of the finished photos. I really like the rub that I made too, makes a nice dark sweet yet bitter bark.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Hunt4life you inspired me. 5 pounds of venison sticks ready to go. We make them lots of ways but the high country hunters blend is always popular. I add a few things to it. "Sloppy Seconds Here's The heat" spice from the hawg house really adds a nice bit of heat on the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thehawghouse.com/home.html


Looks good Billy, ever try their Chipotle rub or sauce? The rub is one of our favorites, on beef and venison it's incredible. Of course, it's marketed for pork.

Joe


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> Looks good Billy, ever try their Chipotle rub or sauce? The rub is one of our favorites, on beef and venison it's incredible. Of course, it's marketed for pork.
> 
> Joe


Absolutely. I've tried just about all Jims stuff. Right before Christmas He dropped off some things for me and told me about some new stuff that will soon be available.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Very cool!


----------



## rhs341

Anybody "wash" or "rinse" their sticks after smoking? Seems like I read somewhere about doing that?????


----------



## cc122368

Dang wish I knew someone that lived close that had a smoker I got deer meat and geese to have done.


----------



## rhs341

25 lbs of Honey BBQ cooling off.....


----------



## pbuck

Dang it man!! (Drooling)


----------



## rhs341

All sealed up!!!!!


----------



## pbuck

Pretty good deal on a decent instant read probe thermometer. Not Thermapen fast but should work ok for those who don't have $80 to spend. 

http://amzn.to/2iXJByCl


----------



## Hntrss95

I can't get past page 160 to view thread. This post is a test


----------



## jtkratzer

What's your preferred wood? Brother in law cuts his own cherry for his smoke house at the market stand he owns. Turns out some amazing stuff with pork chops, hams, bacon slabs, and sausages. Tonight I picked up the meat from the deer I shot on the 13th. I need to find some sausage recipes to mix with ground venison. I'd like to try brats or something similar to smoke and/or grill. I want to end up with something other than just snack stuff.


----------



## 12-Ringer

jtkratzer said:


> What's your preferred wood? Brother in law cuts his own cherry for his smoke house at the market stand he owns. Turns out some amazing stuff with pork chops, hams, bacon slabs, and sausages. Tonight I picked up the meat from the deer I shot on the 13th. I need to find some sausage recipes to mix with ground venison. I'd like to try brats or something similar to smoke and/or grill. I want to end up with something other than just snack stuff.



Well if you want to try brats you really need to try Owens Bacon Ranch Brat - it was great, my wife and kids killed it....I think I may have tried them all now, not sure, the Bacon Ranch was the biggest universal hit...I did the Buffalo Wing brat with ground turkey and added Ranch to the mix instead of water. I really liked it, my wife and kids, not so much. The Bacon cheeseburger was also universally accepted, not as sought after as the Bacon Ranch, but those who ate them liked them. I will offer this, I have found the best casings to use for brats are the true hog casings that I get at PS. I've tried many others, but these really have the "store-bought" appearance and hold up well on the grill or in the smoker or oven. Precooked - they REALLY turn my wife and daughter off though. As long as they're not around when I am stuffing, they're fine. 

*Seasoning* 
http://owensbbq.com/sausage-seasonings-jerky-mixes.html

*Casings*
https://www.psseasoning.com/collections/casings/products/natural-hog-casings?variant=950431935

I would be interested in the thoughts of others who make brats, especially when it comes to the casings you use and prefer.....

Joe

Casing


----------



## nrlombar

Hey guys I am in a predictment. I have an MES30 and love it but my grill needs to be replaced so it has me looking around. I ve been checking out Traeger, Yoder, Rectec, Green Mountain, and Weber. I love my MES but the fact that i cannot fit a whole packer cut in it leaves someting to be desired. I would like to get a pellet smoker so I can grill and smoke on it but i have yet to find one that can do a good sear, which has me leaning towards a Weber with a searing station. Anyone have any suggestions that I am missing or have a review on the rectec searing kit?


----------



## chaded

nrlombar said:


> Hey guys I am in a predictment. I have an MES30 and love it but my grill needs to be replaced so it has me looking around. I ve been checking out Traeger, Yoder, Rectec, Green Mountain, and Weber. I love my MES but the fact that i cannot fit a whole packer cut in it leaves someting to be desired. I would like to get a pellet smoker so I can grill and smoke on it but i have yet to find one that can do a good sear, which has me leaning towards a Weber with a searing station. Anyone have any suggestions that I am missing or have a review on the rectec searing kit?



What about a kamado? I was down between a pellet grill and kamado and ultimately decided to go with the kamado because i can sear at 700 degrees if i so choose and also smoke low and slow.


----------



## nrlombar

chaded said:


> What about a kamado? I was down between a pellet grill and kamado and ultimately decided to go with the kamado because i can sear at 700 degrees if i so choose and also smoke low and slow.


I really like the set it and forget aspect of my masterbuilt, once running I can let it do it thing for 11 hours with the mailbox mod. I like the simplicity and ease of use of propane as well.


----------



## jtkratzer

12-Ringer said:


> Well if you want to try brats you really need to try Owens Bacon Ranch Brat - it was great, my wife and kids killed it....I think I may have tried them all now, not sure, the Bacon Ranch was the biggest universal hit...I did the Buffalo Wing brat with ground turkey and added Ranch to the mix instead of water. I really liked it, my wife and kids, not so much. The Bacon cheeseburger was also universally accepted, not as sought after as the Bacon Ranch, but those who ate them liked them. I will offer this, I have found the best casings to use for brats are the true hog casings that I get at PS. I've tried many others, but these really have the "store-bought" appearance and hold up well on the grill or in the smoker or oven. Precooked - they REALLY turn my wife and daughter off though. As long as they're not around when I am stuffing, they're fine.
> 
> *Seasoning*
> http://owensbbq.com/sausage-seasonings-jerky-mixes.html
> 
> *Casings*
> https://www.psseasoning.com/collections/casings/products/natural-hog-casings?variant=950431935
> 
> I would be interested in the thoughts of others who make brats, especially when it comes to the casings you use and prefer.....
> 
> Joe
> 
> Casing


Like the Pa thread, appreciate the link. I'll check it out and get some stuff ordered. Brother in law likely has access to any kind of casing I want through the market stand and lives in the neighborhood. Time to start shopping for a sausage stuffer.


----------



## pbuck

12-Ringer said:


> Well if you want to try brats you really need to try Owens Bacon Ranch Brat - it was great, my wife and kids killed it....I think I may have tried them all now, not sure, the Bacon Ranch was the biggest universal hit...I did the Buffalo Wing brat with ground turkey and added Ranch to the mix instead of water. I really liked it, my wife and kids, not so much. The Bacon cheeseburger was also universally accepted, not as sought after as the Bacon Ranch, but those who ate them liked them. I will offer this, I have found the best casings to use for brats are the true hog casings that I get at PS. I've tried many others, but these really have the "store-bought" appearance and hold up well on the grill or in the smoker or oven. Precooked - they REALLY turn my wife and daughter off though. As long as they're not around when I am stuffing, they're fine.
> 
> *Seasoning*
> http://owensbbq.com/sausage-seasonings-jerky-mixes.html
> 
> *Casings*
> https://www.psseasoning.com/collections/casings/products/natural-hog-casings?variant=950431935
> 
> I would be interested in the thoughts of others who make brats, especially when it comes to the casings you use and prefer.....
> 
> Joe
> 
> Casing


I like the natural hog casings also. I get mine from askthemeatman. I like the small packages as I usually only make 12-14 batches at a time. One pkg does about 25# I think. What I don't use I vacuum pack back up and they stay good in the fridge. 

Last batch of brats I made I used the AC Legg brat seasoning from askthemeatman.com I wanted jalapeño/cheddar but wanted them to taste like old school brats so I called and talked to the owner's wife. She recommended just using diced peppers out of a jar so I used about a cup in a 12.5# batch and they turned out awesome. Still have the classic brat taste but with some heat. Everyone I've shared them with gave them two thumbs up. 

Here were a few "misfits" that just hit the beer and onion bath. They stayed nice after browning them up on the grill.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> I like the natural hog casings also. I get mine from askthemeatman. I like the small packages as I usually only make 12-14 batches at a time. One pkg does about 25# I think. What I don't use I vacuum pack back up and they stay good in the fridge.
> 
> Last batch of brats I made I used the AC Legg brat seasoning from askthemeatman.com I wanted jalapeño/cheddar but wanted them to taste like old school brats so I called and talked to the owner's wife. She recommended just using diced peppers out of a jar so I used about a cup in a 12.5# batch and they turned out awesome. Still have the classic brat taste but with some heat. Everyone I've shared them with gave them two thumbs up.
> 
> Here were a few "misfits" that just hit the beer and onion bath. They stayed nice after browning them up on the grill.


Thanks for the info...curious...how do you tie off your hog casings? I have tried several ways and have yet to settle on a method I feel is "good"??

Joe


----------



## pbuck

12-Ringer said:


> Thanks for the info...curious...how do you tie off your hog casings? I have tried several ways and have yet to settle on a method I feel is "good"??
> 
> Joe


Well, so far, all I've made are fresh sausage links and I haven't needed to do much tying so I'm no help there.


----------



## Luke M

jtkratzer said:


> What's your preferred wood? Brother in law cuts his own cherry for his smoke house at the market stand he owns. Turns out some amazing stuff with pork chops, hams, bacon slabs, and sausages. Tonight I picked up the meat from the deer I shot on the 13th. I need to find some sausage recipes to mix with ground venison. I'd like to try brats or something similar to smoke and/or grill. I want to end up with something other than just snack stuff.


I have been using maple and oak (mainly the maple though) it gives a nice flavor that is sweet yet a little bitterness to it. My wife who doesnt like meat much is addicted to my pork shoulder.


----------



## py2o3434

pbuck said:


> Pretty good deal on a decent instant read probe thermometer. Not Thermapen fast but should work ok for those who don't have $80 to spend.


I have that and it works great


----------



## jtkratzer

Luke M said:


> I have been using maple and oak (mainly the maple though) it gives a nice flavor that is sweet yet a little bitterness to it. My wife who doesnt like meat much is addicted to my pork shoulder.


Nice. I don't own a smoker. My dad loves his green egg grill and what the natural wood charcoal produces. Brother in law primarily uses cherry for his business. Until I get my own, any smoke flavor is going to come from one of those two places.


----------



## pbuck

jtkratzer said:


> Nice. I don't own a smoker. My dad loves his green egg grill and what the natural wood charcoal produces. Brother in law primarily uses cherry for his business. Until I get my own, any smoke flavor is going to come from one of those two places.


I use pecan a lot in my BGE. It's not overpowering and seems to go well with about anything. If not pecan then I'll go with apple but I do have some nice oak chunks I'll use when doing brisket.

I like the no bark chunks from here...

https://www.charcoalstore.com/


----------



## reddogjack

escout402 said:


> Looks good, but you gotta upgrade from Sweet Baby Rays! High fructose corn syrup is the #1 ingredient...


whats is the upgrade ? i make my own sauce ... starts with fresh tomatoes from my garden, and my secret recipe. it's awesome !! takes all day to make. sometimes a guy just don't have all day. But i do like me some sweet baby ray's. just sayin'


----------



## DV1

nrlombar said:


> Hey guys I am in a predictment. I have an MES30 and love it but my grill needs to be replaced so it has me looking around. I ve been checking out Traeger, Yoder, Rectec, Green Mountain, and Weber. I love my MES but the fact that i cannot fit a whole packer cut in it leaves someting to be desired. I would like to get a pellet smoker so I can grill and smoke on it but i have yet to find one that can do a good sear, which has me leaning towards a Weber with a searing station. Anyone have any suggestions that I am missing or have a review on the rectec searing kit?


I was in the same spot last year. I ended up going with the Weber kettle and adding a slow and sear. The 22 inch kettle should fit most briskets, but will be a little tight. You could go with the 26 inch kettle and have plenty of room to spare but it's a bit more pricey. I can get about 10 hours, sometimes a bit more, out of a full slow and sear. That's more than enough for a brisket because I usually wrap at about 160, which only takes about 4 hours at 225. When the heat starts to fall off, I finish in the oven. It's wrapped, so it wasn't getting smoke anyhow. Works pretty well for me but am considering a Cajun Bandit Stacker to add more room for this year. Lots of options with a Weber kettle.


----------



## Lowtide

Man that looks good!!


----------



## nicko

Pizza night on the BGE. Fresh mozzarella.


----------



## pbuck

Looks dang good nicko. I don't make enough pizzas on mine.


----------



## switchback84

Quick question I would like to make some jerky tomorrow similar to the jerky in post #3629. I will be making it on a Weber smokey mountain. How do you tell when they are done? Also about how long will it stay good for?

Any tips on making jerky would be appreciated, I also have a dehydrator I could use.


----------



## chaded

nicko said:


> Pizza night on the BGE. Fresh mozzarella.


Pizza looks great. What kind of pizza stone are you using?


----------



## Luke M

chaded said:


> Pizza looks great. What kind of pizza stone are you using?


I found out the hard way not to use the ole lady's pampered chef pizza stone!


----------



## nicko

chaded said:


> Pizza looks great. What kind of pizza stone are you using?


The BGE stone.


----------



## 12-Ringer

switchback84 said:


> Quick question I would like to make some jerky tomorrow similar to the jerky in post #3629. I will be making it on a Weber smokey mountain. How do you tell when they are done? Also about how long will it stay good for?
> 
> Any tips on making jerky would be appreciated, I also have a dehydrator I could use.


Sorry for the late reply, but then again, I'm not offering the most sound advice - to be honest, it really is the most difficult task that I embark on - as so much relies on the heat dispersion and thickness of the cut. It is important to remember that you will loose about 3/4 of the meat's weight from moisture loss. This is *very important* not only when you consider that roughly 2 pounds of meat will yield roughly 1/2 pound of jerky, when finished, but when slicing your meat. I have learned the hard way it is better to have a slightly thicker slice to start and now I typically shoot for roughly 1/4" which ends up close 3/16" when your done.

As far as the process, first and foremost it is CRITCAL that you use some kind of cure, I would not rely on recipes that simply call for salt as a cure. I would replace with Morton's Tender Quick or Pink Cure (several companies like Owens BBQ, PS Seasonings, The Sausage Maker, etc...offer kits which include the cure). Once you decide on the brine, for best results you will what the meat to marinade until it turns from red to brown. Depending on how you are marinating you may need to rotate/mix the meat. A covered glass mixing bowl in the fridge is perfect for a small batch, say 5lbs or so. For larger batches I use a 5 gallon bucket that is set in a cooler of ice. 

Once brined to brown you'll want to get it into your smoker which you'll want at 150 ºF. I keep the meat running at this temp for roughly 30-45-mins. I then rotate the strips and crank the heat up to 170ºF and have it run at that temp for 2-3 hours, checking every 45-mins or so. I check more often than others, as I know have a have a "hot spot" in my smoker that will dry out that meat sooner than others. By checking the progress I can also rotate around and position the meat as to keep things about as uniform as possible. You will want to flip the jerky at least two times over that 2-3 hour period and each time you should consider patting dry to remove any moisture you see. You will likely notice shiny spots on the cuts, this is the melted fat and it will and should be wiped off for best results. 

Any wood works fine, apple, cherry, peach, and pecan are my go to for jerky. I know others prefer oak or maple, and alder, but they're a little strong for my taste on the jerky.

Depending on your set, you could also hang your jerky, most backyard guys are doing it on trays that's what I explained it the way I did. If you're hanging, it no reason to flip, but you might still have to rotate position of you have hot and cool spots in the smoker.

If you want try something simple first before buying a kit, this super simple recipe has been good to me over the years....
1/2lb of brown sugar
3 cups of Soy Sauce
1/2 cup of Worchester Sauce
2 table spoons of Mortons Tender Quick
and your choice of spices for heat or not....the recipe is FINE as is, but I like to kick it up a bit with 2 tablspoons of Old Bay. Adds nice heat on the backside of the brown sugar. You can add anything you want, but I'd shy away from anything with a strong salt concentrate. The Soy Sauce and Tender quick give it enough, you go sweet with apple chutney or butter or spicy with jalapeno or red pepper or course black pepper works ok. I choose Old Bay because of the blend of pepper and have been very satisfied.


Good luck and share your results....that's what keeps this thread running.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Luke M said:


> I found out the hard way not to use the ole lady's pampered chef pizza stone!


LOL - not the only one (hahahaha) not laughing AT you, but WITH you

Joe


----------



## switchback84

So I just finished cutting up the meat and got it marinating in this, there is no cure in it.

I didn't realize I needed one until I read the above post about an hour to late. Should I run to the store and pick up some cure and add it now? Or will this batch be ok in my dehydrator or smoker?

Thanks


----------



## switchback84

Also if I use my dehydrator it only goes up to 155 degress is that a high enough temp?
Thanks for all the help I am a newbie as you can probably tell.


----------



## blazinsoles

Luke M said:


> I found out the hard way not to use the ole lady's pampered chef pizza stone!


Why not? Can't hold up or she beat your @$$?


----------



## 12-Ringer

switchback84 said:


> Also if I use my dehydrator it only goes up to 155 degress is that a high enough temp?
> Thanks for all the help I am a newbie as you can probably tell.


If you plan on eating the jerky quickly you could probably get away without the cure...it's a risk, at least in my mind.

The 155 is fine, will just take longer.

Joe


----------



## switchback84

I will try the local grocery store to see if they have it. Is there any substitute's for the Mortons of they don't have it?


----------



## 12-Ringer

switchback84 said:


> I will try the local grocery store to see if they have it. Is there any substitute's for the Mortons of they don't have it?


Pink cure, pink salt....check the pickle section if it's not with the spices

Joe


----------



## Luke M

blazinsoles said:


> Why not? Can't hold up or she beat your @$$?


Both! It broke in the heat and she got real pissed!! LMAO


----------



## chaded

Lol


----------



## skinner2

12-Ringer said:


> Pink cure, pink salt....check the pickle section if it's not with the spices
> 
> Joe


I was under the impression that the pink salt wasn't a cure. I could be totally wrong or just different ones.


----------



## adr1601

switchback84 said:


> I will try the local grocery store to see if they have it. Is there any substitute's for the Mortons of they don't have it?


I can't imagine any store not having it. Just follow the directions on the back by the pound and cure over night. 

The pink salt 12 Ringer mentioned can be found at just about any decent butcher who makes sausage.


----------



## adr1601

skinner2 said:


> I was under the impression that the pink salt wasn't a cure. I could be totally wrong or just different ones.


Pink salt is curing salt. The pink is in there so you don't mistake it for normal table salt.

Edit: There is something called Himalayan pink salt that is not the same as curing salt.


----------



## switchback84

No luck with Mortons curing salt. They had some pink sea salt stuff. Now I'm nervous to make the jerky. All they had was regular Morton salt.

I will be ordering the Mortons thru the mail to have in the house.


----------



## chaded

I dont think ive ever used cure on cut muscle jerky. I always just make my own marinade and make sure it is finished completely on the dehydrater. It doesnt sit around for weeks either though but probably around a week or so depending on how much is made. I dont know how many pounds i have ate over the years and fed to others without issue. I do cure anything with ground meat that im smoking.


----------



## switchback84

I might make this batch in the oven to be able to maintain a higher temp. Has anyone done jerky in the oven?


----------



## 12-Ringer

switchback84 said:


> I might make this batch in the oven to be able to maintain a higher temp. Has anyone done jerky in the oven?


Oven or smoker won't make a difference other than the oven will get you the higher temps. Could add 1.5tblspns of liquid smoke to the marinade if doing it in the oven.

Like I said earlier, if you're making a small batch that won't last but a week or two and you keep it in the fridge, go for it. If it's a large batch, I'd be a little wary.

Joe


----------



## pbuck

chaded said:


> I dont think ive ever used cure on cut muscle jerky. I always just make my own marinade and make sure it is finished completely on the dehydrater. It doesnt sit around for weeks either though but probably around a week or so depending on how much is made. I dont know how many pounds i have ate over the years and fed to others without issue. I do cure anything with ground meat that im smoking.


Me either, Chad. I've made the same jerky for 35+ years. At first I used the oven then a dehydrator for the last 20 or so and I've never added any cure. 

OP I think you'll be fine with your dehydrator. My garden master only goes to 155 and it's done a metric sheet ton of jerky. 

Just don't over dry it or it will be like eating powder. I usually have some thinner pieces done after 4 hours then I check every other hour after. I check every piece and you'll develop a feel for when they're done. I can tell by pinching them.


----------



## nrlombar

Made about 10# (raw weight) of jerkey this weekend in my smoker. Recipe called for cure #1. I would highly reccomend this recipe if you need one. Took a little longer in the smoker but the flavor was awesome. I also did some in my dehydrator but was not nearly as good. I only smoke for about an hour as to not over smoke the jerkey.

http://honest-food.net/venison-jerky-recipe-chipotle/










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

switchback84 said:


> No luck with Mortons curing salt. They had some pink sea salt stuff. Now I'm nervous to make the jerky. All they had was regular Morton salt.
> 
> I will be ordering the Mortons thru the mail to have in the house.


Be careful with the mortons. It can make things pretty salty.

Also pink sea salt IS NOT pink cure. You should look for insta cure or Prague powder #1 for things like sausage or other meats that need fast curing. 

there is also a #2 cure which is released over time and used for things like dry cured salami or pepperoni.


----------



## skinner2

adr1601 said:


> Pink salt is curing salt. The pink is in there so you don't mistake it for normal table salt.
> 
> Edit: There is something called Himalayan pink salt that is not the same as curing salt.


That must be why then. That's all I could find around me was the himalayan pink salt.


----------



## adr1601

pbuck said it better^^^

And to further confuse Mortons tender quick is not to be substituted for the pink curing salt in recipes.


----------



## pbuck

Since the subject was brought up...

http://barbecuebible.com/2014/08/26/guide-nitrites-prague-powder-curing-salts/


----------



## 12-Ringer

adr1601 said:


> pbuck said it better^^^
> 
> And to further confuse Mortons tender quick is not to be substituted for the pink curing salt in recipes.


I agree Morton's shouldn't be substituted for pink, BUT you can substitute the pink if a recipe calls for Morton's without a problem; at least I and several of my friends and family have never experienced one.

Joe


----------



## cfred70

What is everyone smoking for the SuperBowl? 

I'm doing some wings, but looking for one more thing to throw in the smoker


----------



## IGluIt4U

switchback84 said:


> I might make this batch in the oven to be able to maintain a higher temp. Has anyone done jerky in the oven?


Many times and I do as Joe suggested, add some liquid smoke to give it that hickory smoked flavor. I run the oven as low as it will go and prop the door open just a little to let the moisture escape.. it works great!

Now that I have a real smoker again, I do it in that... here is a batch of goose jerky that just went in. Our waterfowl season ends tomorrow, it's a fitting tribute and tradition for us to have a feast of wild game after the last hunt, so.... Smoked some mallards the other day, some goose breast whole and now the batch of jerky to top off my offerings (well, a big ol cooler full of beer too.. lol)









The Mallards from Wednesday.... (smoked to 140 and then in the oven at 350 for about 20 mins to bring em up to 150. Delicious!!!


----------



## cfred70

What is everyones go to for the super bowl?


----------



## MossyMO64

Grilling indirect with the Vortex on cast iron made up some turkey melts on Canadian rye bread using a tasty sandwich spread recipe, Monterey Jack with roasted red pepper cheese slices. 


-----

Also seasoned up some tator tots for some copycat Potato Ole's with a side of nacho cheese sauce for dipping.


-----

Good eating!


----------



## theadmiral518

Couple of pork butts for tomorrow


----------



## switchback84

Anyone having problems seeing the pages? I can't get past page 164


----------



## bpkah216

theadmiral518 said:


> Couple of pork butts for tomorrow


Now those look delicious!


----------



## Bulian82

Im also doing pork butt tomorrow but i just started 










Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ats002

Those butts look amazing! I should be getting my GMG Daniel Boone in the next few weeks! I can't wait! Been following this thread for awhile can't wait to post some of my stuff! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

Ate this pork butt today with some friends. It was outstanding.


----------



## pbuck

You guys got some nice lookin butts!!![emoji41][emoji1360][emoji1360]


----------



## Ebard22

Got some wings seasoned up and brining in buttermilk. Gonna hit em with apple smoke for 30 minutes then finish off in the fryer for the game tonight with some fresh cut fries.


----------



## RublineRunner

I've got the meat sweats now


----------



## 12-Ringer

Some good looking eats for the game!!

Joe


----------



## nicko

Doing a half dozen wings for the first time on the BGE as an appetizer. We'll see how they go.


----------



## nrlombar

Did a pork shoulder and some armadillo eggs. Pork shoulder turned out well, not my best but good. I was not a fan of the armadillo eggs and neither was the crowd. Will not be making them again.











Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebard22

Did wings and a fry bar for the game. Everyone went home fat and happy. Double fried the fries. Smoked half the wings with apple for about 45 minutes at 275 and crisped em up in the fryer. I was happy with the turn out. Sauced the smoked wings 3 different ways. 2 wet 1 dry. Definitely preferred the dry. Pork on the fries is just some leftover pulled pork I had frozen already.


----------



## Billy H

Fired up the stick burner yesterday and did a pork butt and some ribs. Using a combo of hickory, red oak and apple wood. Noticed the factory temp gauge was off as much 20*to 30* It was always within a degree or two in the past. Glad I have a remote gauge these days.


----------



## jtkratzer

nrlombar said:


> Did a pork shoulder and some armadillo eggs. Pork shoulder turned out well, not my best but good. I was not a fan of the armadillo eggs and neither was the crowd. Will not be making them again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I don't know what an armadillo egg is, but if it's what's pictured at the bottom, it looks awesome. What did you all like about them?


----------



## reylamb

How can anyone not like armadillo eggs?????? They are tastey....


----------



## adr1601

I also would like some info on those eggs.


----------



## nrlombar

I really wanted to like them but didnt. My jalapeños got kinda rubbery and it was not that good. How can a jalapeño stuffed with cheese wrapped in sausage not be good, I have no idea. Maybe I screwed something up. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

Can anyone suggest a premixed hot dog seasoning other than Owens or Leggs?


----------



## 12-Ringer

adr1601 said:


> Can anyone suggest a premixed hot dog seasoning other than Owens or Leggs?


A couple of goods ones from PS....the Chili dog is some good stuff. I have never tried the others, but have friend who have tried both the Blue ribbon and the plain and really enjoy....

Chili dog (not too spicy - wife and son handle them with no problem)
https://www.psseasoning.com/products/158-chili-dog-seasoning

Plain
https://www.psseasoning.com/search?q=wiener

Hope this helps.

Joe


----------



## adr1601

Thanks. Ordered some to try.


----------



## 12-Ringer

adr1601 said:


> Thanks. Ordered some to try.


Be sure to share your thoughts...could you also give an update on shipping...I'm just curious. I ordered some supplies and it took a little longer to arrive than I liked. Just wondering if was Holiday mail traffic or their company slipping a little...

Thanks in advance adr!!

Joe


----------



## adr1601

12-Ringer said:


> Be sure to share your thoughts...could you also give an update on shipping...I'm just curious. I ordered some supplies and it took a little longer to arrive than I liked. Just wondering if was Holiday mail traffic or their company slipping a little...
> 
> Thanks in advance adr!!
> 
> Joe


Will do. Some ends from this past weekends Owens.
View attachment 5494513


----------



## 12-Ringer

adr1601 said:


> Will do. Some ends from this past weekends Owens.
> View attachment 5494513


How were they?

Joe


----------



## adr1601

12-Ringer said:


> How were they?
> 
> Joe


That Batch there was really great!! The previous batch I did without cheese was ok, but in all fairness I dried that batch out a little. I smoked the cheese on a tray in advance also.
I've done the Leggs also and they had a very traditional taste, but there was something kind of off with the flavor. It may be because the legs uses spice extract and not actual spices.
In all fairness I'm still honing in my smoking method as well as added water and casing size. That last batch is gonna be the new standard.

After your post about the wait time from PS I got scared and called them. She said 3-5 days just to process and then the shipping time. She found my order and Is gonna get it shipped out today for me.

Edit: I don't anyone could dislike those cheese ones.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nice... I don't place web orders with them anymore, it helps to speak with someone.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

19lbs of custom pulled pork for my kid brothers' surprise 40th this weekend....

Phase 1- the purchase










Stay tuned.....

Joe


----------



## Luke M

12-Ringer said:


> 19lbs of custom pulled pork for my kid brothers' surprise 40th this weekend....
> 
> Phase 1- the purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay tuned.....
> 
> Joe


My favorite place to get pork shoulder butt!!


----------



## nrlombar

I have always stayed away from boneless pork shoulders thinking the envelope left from where the bone was could be where bacteria grows. I am crazy? It is really hard sometime to find a 9 lb+ bone in shoulder by me should I just get the Costco boneless shoulder and not worry about it?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

nrlombar said:


> I have always stayed away from boneless pork shoulders thinking the envelope left from where the bone was could be where bacteria grows. I am crazy? It is really hard sometime to find a 9 lb+ bone in shoulder by me should I just get the Costco boneless shoulder and not worry about it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Never had an issue...end up with two separate butts for the smoker, I'll share my process..

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Step II the injection....

Relatively simple...
17 oz of Apple butter
1/2 cup Apple cider vinegar
1 tblspn of ground mustard

Mix together to get a liquid consistency. If more liquid is needed I use Apple juice.

I inject directly in the package, wrap ion plastic wrap, then a plastic trash bag, then into the fridge. I'll flip tomorrow morning when I wake up, flip again tomorrow night before I go to bed. Out of the fridge Friday morning to bring to room temp, trim, season and smoke. 

I'll share that on Friday...

























Joe


----------



## nrlombar

thanks! What a great idea to inject while still wrapped.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DV1

Why come to room temp Joe? I've heard cold meat takes smoke better, has that been your experience?


----------



## 12-Ringer

DV1 said:


> Why come to room temp Joe? I've heard cold meat takes smoke better, has that been your experience?


No, in fact, I've found the opposite to be true, especially with pork. Room temp meat into a hot smoker, I don't let the smoker come up to temp with the meat in it. When the meat goes in the smoker is at 200.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

The smoke....

Pre-trim....









Post-trim....









Seasoned and in the smoke....









200- degrees with a 75/25 mix of Hickory and Apple. Cherry Dr. Pepper in the pan.

Pork seasoned with Adobe all purpose rubbed in, then coated with Mountain Man Bourbon Rub, the slathered with Apple Butter.

With outdoor temps in the 20s I am anticipating 24-30 hours before IT hits 200. 

Once it hits 200, they will get sprinkled with brown sugar, a stick of butter on each, double wrapped in foil and eating a cooler for an hour before the bear claws get to them.

Party tomorrow night at 6, this should be done in plenty of time.

Joe


----------



## jtkratzer

Joe, what do you do with the trimmings? Ever save any of that to grind in with venison to make sausage?


----------



## 12-Ringer

jtkratzer said:


> Joe, what do you do with the trimmings? Ever save any of that to grind in with venison to make sausage?


Exactly!!! Into the freezer for that exact purpose. Also excellent crab bait and/or bait in my spot traps.

Joe


----------



## rhs341

Temps in the 20's???????
Wow it's a beautiful 77 and bluebird skies here......34 days until spring gobbler!!!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

As I suspected 25-hours and IT at 200.

Pulled, coated in dark brown sugar, topped with cream butter and resting for the next 70-90mins. 


























Updates on the pull and final season later...

Joe


----------



## jtkratzer

The blackened picture looks like the scene in Ghostbusters at the end when they all break out of the rocks, but instead of Rick Moranis and Sigourney Weaver, you get awesome pork goodness.


----------



## rhs341

Mmmmm brown sugar and butter looks awesome.....gonna do one next weekend and will add that to try it out!!!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Final product....


----------



## adr1601

Ten pounds of the Ps seasonings hot dogs. Doing some taste comparing to Owens seasonings. I'll give mine and the wives opinions tomorrow. 
View attachment 5518329

View attachment 5518337


----------



## nrlombar

12-Ringer said:


> Final product....


Looks awesome. I'm not stuck on the bone in bone out but do you think that the bone adds any flavor? I'm going to try your way with a pork shoulder from costco next time I smoke one. thanks for posting all the info on it.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

Made 29# of Hot Italian and put half in the smoker.
View attachment 5518385


----------



## jtkratzer

My sausage stuffer and three brat flavors (bacon ranch, bacon cheeseburger, and Philly cheesesteak) from Owens are showing up on Monday. Haven't decided between pork butt or pork fat trimmings to grind in with the venison. I would think some pork meat from the pork butt would be better than just the mostly fat trimmings. I'm out of town this weekend and and out of the country for a week starting the weekend after next. Likely won't get use the stuff until the weekend of March 11th. Pretty pumped about all of the varieties of sausage stuff you can make and the seasoning options out there.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nrlombar said:


> Looks awesome. I'm not stuck on the bone in bone out but do you think that the bone adds any flavor? I'm going to try your way with a pork shoulder from costco next time I smoke one. thanks for posting all the info on it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I don't feel as though it adds any flavor, does cut down on cook time as the bone heats from the inside out...

Joe


----------



## MossyMO64

Normally just make the ground & formed bacon (venison/pork mix here) in loaves for bacon slices, but decided to stuff some of this batch in casings so we could have round slices for sandwiches. Smoked this batch with a blend of maple, hickory and cherry and when it was done fridged for the night.


-----

Next day sliced and vacuum sealed up the bacon...


-----


-----

Just had to make some bacon, egg and cheese biscuits for breakfast...


-----


Will definitely be making both loafed and cased ground & formed bacon from now on, the round slices are just too handy!


----------



## 12-Ringer

MossyMO64 said:


> Normally just make the ground & formed bacon (venison/pork mix here) in loaves for bacon slices, but decided to stuff some of this batch in casings so we could have round slices for sandwiches. Smoked this batch with a blend of maple, hickory and cherry and when it was done fridged for the night.
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> Next day sliced and vacuum sealed up the bacon...
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> Just had to make some bacon, egg and cheese biscuits for breakfast...
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> 
> Will definitely be making both loafed and cased ground & formed bacon from now on, the round slices are just too handy!


I may have asked and you may have shared, what is your process and seasoning profile?

Might want to give this a try!

Thanks in advance!

Joe


----------



## MossyMO64

12-Ringer said:


> I may have asked and you may have shared, what is your process and seasoning profile?
> 
> Might want to give this a try!
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Joe


Joe, here is the instructions that are also available to download from Owens BBQ website where the seasoning and cure is available for the Ground & Formed Bacon.
Marty

Ground and Formed Bacon Recipe – 25 lb. batch
** These are only our recommendations for % of pork/venison, times, temps, and plate size for grinding **
12 ½ lbs. venison or beef and 12 ½ lbs. pork (Can also use 15 lbs. venison/beef and 10 lbs. pork)
1 package of Ground & Formed Bacon Seasoning
1 package of Maple Cure
1 ½ cups cold water

For a 12 ½ batch use 0.125 lb. (2 oz.) of Seasoning, 0.23 lb. (3.68 oz.) of Maple Cure, ¾ cup cold water.


Process:
•	Grind pork and venison or beef through a 3/16” plate twice. 
•	Place meat in meat mixer or tote. Mix seasoning, water, and maple cure together then mix that into the meat mixture for 5-10 minutes. Meat will became tacky (sticky), mixing to this point is very important. 
•	Lay mixture in a pan lined with Saran Wrap, Cling Wrap, or Wax Paper (this makes the meat not stick to the pan while it is curing and much faster clean up). Use hands to push meat down and form a nice firm texture – we like to have about 2 inches of meat in the pan. Cover with plastic and put in refrigerator overnight to cure. 


Smoking:
•	Carefully turn pan upside down onto smokehouse racks so meat falls out of the pan. Be sure the cling wrap is not on the meat going into the smoker. Here is where you can add your own touch – top with maple syrup, cracked black pepper, Tatonka Dust….to make it your own. 
•	Set Smokehouse temp at around 130° with the damper open and add meat with no smoke for 1 to 2 hours or until the meat is dry to the touch. 
•	Turn the Smokehouse temp up to 150°- 160° with the damper open and smoke for 2-3 hours or until the desired color. 
•	Once you have the color you are going for you can stop smoking and finish cooking. Turn the Smokehouse up to 170° - 180° and cook until internal temp in 142°. Remove from smoker and let set for about 30 minutes and then refrigerate overnight to firm up.
•	Next day – slice, package, and freeze. 

** Note: Product must be cooked before eating**
** Product can be cooked in the oven and adding liquid smoke instead of using a smoker for the smoke flavor. Add 5 teaspoons of liquid smoke to the mixture when mixing in seasoning, cure and water. Instead of using a smoker, cook in an oven at 200° until the internal temp reaches 142°. Product MUST BE COOKED before eating. 

Oven Directions:
•	Carefully turn pan upside down onto oven racks so meat falls out of the pan. Be sure the cling wrap is not on the meat going into the oven. You may want to get some teflon screens or non-stick grill mats to lay on your oven racks. 
•	Cover bottom of oven with foil to catch grease drippings. 
•	Turn the oven to 200° and cook until internal temp in 142°.
•	When done, place in cooler or fridge and chill overnight. Next day – slice, package, and freeze.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Thanks Marty


----------



## adr1601

MossyMO64 said:


> Normally just make the ground & formed bacon (venison/pork mix here) in loaves for bacon slices, but decided to stuff some of this batch in casings so we could have round slices for sandwiches. Smoked this batch with a blend of maple, hickory and cherry and when it was done fridged for the night.
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> Next day sliced and vacuum sealed up the bacon...
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> Just had to make some bacon, egg and cheese biscuits for breakfast...
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> 
> Will definitely be making both loafed and cased ground & formed bacon from now on, the round slices are just too handy!


Made this a few weeks back and it's a winner in my book.
Love the idea of stuffing it in casings.


----------



## joesandi

What casings, collagen or hog/sheep for polish sausage and why? I've used collagen for sticks with no issues, but was wondering with polish if it would make a difference?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nrlombar

Not smoker related but my brother brought over his Suos Vide this weekend, it is a game changer. Made Venison Diane with backstraps and it was by far the best venison I have ever had. We cooked it to 3 different temperatures and then torched it for a final sear. Amazing. Going to try pairing it up with smoker to make some delicious meats.


----------



## nrlombar

Last picture of the entire meal.


----------



## bowhuntermitch

nrlombar said:


> Not smoker related but my brother brought over his Suos Vide this weekend, it is a game changer. Made Venison Diane with backstraps and it was by far the best venison I have ever had. We cooked it to 3 different temperatures and then torched it for a final sear. Amazing. Going to try pairing it up with smoker to make some delicious meats.
> 
> View attachment 5564001
> 
> 
> View attachment 5564009
> 
> 
> View attachment 5564017
> 
> 
> View attachment 5564025
> 
> 
> View attachment 5564033


Tried this on some new yorks strips for Valentines day supper for the wife and I. Didn't have the actual Sous Vide machine, I just vacuum sealed the steak and got a big pot of water up to temp on the stove. Turned out awesome. My water got too hot, so I "over-cooked" them a bit more than my liking, but it turned out great still. Highly recommend this method.


----------



## ruffme

Anybody gave a good ground pheasant recipe?


----------



## 12-Ringer

nrlombar said:


> Last picture of the entire meal.
> 
> View attachment 5564041


Man that looks good, never tried that process, maybe I'll have to look into it.


Joe


----------



## nrlombar

I am ordering one today, don't ever see myself cooking a steak or roast any other way. Been reading about smoking meats then using the sous vide to finish it. Smoke a brisket for a couple hours to get a good bark then finish the with a sous vide. The fact that you can get a steak to an exact temperature is really what is amazing. We cooked the venison from left to right in the cutting board picture at 136, 138, and 140. athere is a big difference those few degrees and it would be really difficult to hit it that exact on a grill. next time we are going to do 130, 133 and 136. Yhe 136 was everyone's favorite

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffme

Well, just winged it on the recipe,
4 pounds of pheasant meat.
1 lb Nuski Bacon
1 apple
1 onion
4 tablespoons garlic powder
1/4 Worcester sauce
Black Pepper
Very liberal shake of Tony C's

Ground the ingredients together through the coarse plate.
Added spices and reground through the medium plate.
Pressed in an LEM burger press

Will let them sit in the fridge overnight then vac pak and freeze.


Taste test was good, going to have a couple cheese burgers tonight,


----------



## ruffme

turned out good! Good flavor moist, everybody liked them!


----------



## 12-Ringer

They look pretty tasty ruff....

Joe


----------



## nrlombar

12-Ringer said:


> Final product....


Just picked up a 16 pounder up from Costco to give this a try for my son baptism this weekend. Really looking forward to it!


----------



## 12-Ringer

nrlombar said:


> Just picked up a 16 pounder up from Costco to give this a try for my son baptism this weekend. Really looking forward to it!


Lets us know how it turns out!

Joe


----------



## BGagner

> Just picked up a 16 pounder up from Costco to give this a try for my son baptism this weekend. Really looking forward to it!


Keep us posted! What recipe did you go with? I'm immensely curious to see cook time on the 16 pounder....


----------



## BGagner

Hey Nicko, quick question for you since you're the pizza guru and have helped me before. Plus, since you have a Medium so I knew you'd have an answer. You shared a pizza stone with me a while back that would be good for the Medium BGE that was 13 inches. I actually haven't picked one up yet because the wifey wants to get it for me for my birthday. Anyway, I happened to be shopping for some rubs on ceramic grill store, and there was an add for a stone for MBGE that was 10 inches. So, my question is can I use either stone in the Medium or will 13 inch be too large? Appreciate the help


----------



## joesandi

So we are getting some good snow, so what do we do? Smoking 25# of bacon and a small batch of sticks. no picks yet.


----------



## 12-Ringer

joesandi said:


> So we are getting some good snow, so what do we do? Smoking 25# of bacon and a small batch of sticks. no picks yet.


You've got snow and it's hitting 70 degrees here.

My slicer took a crap, trying to see what the local butcher will charge me to slice down a 5lb roast for some jerky.

Joe


----------



## adr1601

Never did post back on those hot dogs. 
Any way Between myself and my wife sampling these, we both agree there isn't much difference between the Owens and PS Seasoning. We even blind taste tested each other twice, and both choose a different one each time. When I new which was which I prefered the Owens, so that the winner for me.

Can't go wrong with either.


----------



## adr1601

Time to make a ham. 
View attachment 5585209

View attachment 5585233


----------



## nicko

BGagner said:


> Hey Nicko, quick question for you since you're the pizza guru and have helped me before. Plus, since you have a Medium so I knew you'd have an answer. You shared a pizza stone with me a while back that would be good for the Medium BGE that was 13 inches. I actually haven't picked one up yet because the wifey wants to get it for me for my birthday. Anyway, I happened to be shopping for some rubs on ceramic grill store, and there was an add for a stone for MBGE that was 10 inches. So, my question is can I use either stone in the Medium or will 13 inch be too large? Appreciate the help


My stone is a 13" and it is a perfect fit for the medium BGE. The 10" would work but you'd be making personal size pizzas.


----------



## nicko

Here is my stone.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Anyone have any info on a decent slicer??? Don't need industry grade, but something that "gets it done" would be good!

Joe


----------



## adr1601

Ck out the Avantco line at Webstaurant store. Seems the only bad reviews are cleaning it. I spent up and got the entry level Berkel and in hind sight I would have gotten the Avantco.
As long as the blade comes off easy enough, cleaning wouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## Luke M

12-Ringer said:


> Anyone have any info on a decent slicer??? Don't need industry grade, but something that "gets it done" would be good!
> 
> Joe


I have the gander mountain one (the ole lady got it for me on black friday a couple of years ago) and it has done very nicely! It is not the "most accurate" slicer for the same size cuts but it does great for jerky! This is the one I have, http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...desc=Gander-Mountain-7-5-Food-Slicer&i=754207 I like it, easy clean and the blade comes off easy too.


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> Anyone have any info on a decent slicer??? Don't need industry grade, but something that "gets it done" would be good!
> 
> Joe


Hobart 1712 . It's what I use. Gets it done.


----------



## Walleyehawger

This thread always catches my eye. What currently is the best way to go as far as a Kamado style smoker/grill? I have been thinking of the Joe as it comes with everything needed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

Walleyehawger said:


> This thread always catches my eye. What currently is the best way to go as far as a Kamado style smoker/grill? I have been thinking of the Joe as it comes with everything needed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dont think you can go wrong with either of them. I have a Big Joe and dont regret my purchase one bit.


----------



## nicko

Walleyehawger said:


> This thread always catches my eye. What currently is the best way to go as far as a Kamado style smoker/grill? I have been thinking of the Joe as it comes with everything needed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Joe comes with a lot more than the BGE which comes with nothing. I don't know exactly what come with the Joe but I can say the egg doesn't come with anything. You get the egg and the basic cooking grid but nothing else. You have to buy the plate setter, the pizza stone, the cast iron grate, buy a table/nest or build a table, etc. I spent $530.00 on my medium egg with tax and least another $300.00 in building my table and other accessories. I don't regret my choice but you'll soon find you'll need other accessories as you use the BGE and try different cooks.


----------



## joesandi

12-Ringer said:


> Anyone have any info on a decent slicer??? Don't need industry grade, but something that "gets it done" would be good!
> 
> Joe


I just bought one at Cabelas. It is suppose to be commercial grade. I will let you know tomorrow after we use it for 25# of bacon.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Hobart 1712 . It's what I use. Gets it done.


Thanks Billy, a little more than I wanted to spend but at least I have a solid endorsement.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

joesandi said:


> I just bought one at Cabelas. It is suppose to be commercial grade. I will let you know tomorrow after we use it for 25# of bacon.


Thanks, let me know which model when you post your results.


----------



## 12-Ringer

adr1601 said:


> Ck out the Avantco line at Webstaurant store. Seems the only bad reviews are cleaning it. I spent up and got the entry level Berkel and in hind sight I would have gotten the Avantco.
> As long as the blade comes off easy enough, cleaning wouldn't be a big deal.


The 10" might just do what I need....curious what size you got and what you use it for?

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Luke M said:


> I have the gander mountain one (the ole lady got it for me on black friday a couple of years ago) and it has done very nicely! It is not the "most accurate" slicer for the same size cuts but it does great for jerky! This is the one I have, http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...desc=Gander-Mountain-7-5-Food-Slicer&i=754207 I like it, easy clean and the blade comes off easy too.


Thanks, this is something to consider as I only use it for jerky and the price is certainly right!

Joe


----------



## BGagner

nicko said:


> My stone is a 13" and it is a perfect fit for the medium BGE. The 10" would work but you'd be making personal size pizzas.


Haha Well, I certainly don't want to do that. 13 inch it is 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

12-Ringer said:


> The 10" might just do what I need....curious what size you got and what you use it for?
> 
> Joe


I got the 9'' but if I would have gone with the Avantco I would have got the 10''. I only got mine a couple months ago but have sliced jerky, chopped and formed bacon, and that cured and smoked Elk I posted a while back. I'm wondering if some of the reviews about cleaning slicers are from people that either don't want to or aren't allowed to remove the blade. My Berkel is a pain without removing the blade but simple after it's off.

Edit: I can't see myself needing anything bigger than than the the one I got.


----------



## chaded

nicko said:


> The Joe comes with a lot more than the BGE which comes with nothing. I don't know exactly what come with the Joe but I can say the egg doesn't come with anything. You get the egg and the basic cooking grid but nothing else. You have to buy the plate setter, the pizza stone, the cast iron grate, buy a table/nest or build a table, etc. I spent $530.00 on my medium egg with tax and least another $300.00 in building my table and other accessories. I don't regret my choice but you'll soon find you'll need other accessories as you use the BGE and try different cooks.


The Joe comes with folding side tables, cast iron cart with locking wheels, Divide and Conquer cooking system (includes heat deflector, grates, firebox divider, etc., it's awesome), grill gripper and ash tool.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Anyone besides me still on the "Meater" waitlist??

Just got another what appears to be BS update. If it works as advertised I think it will be awesome, but man...I'm pretty sure it's been longer than a year[emoji33]

Joe


----------



## chaded

Stone just showed up. Its about to be pizza time soon.


----------



## 1sawtooth

Getting ready to buy a grill. Going with either the green egg or Joe. Please share your thoughts on each and is the Joes quality build as good as the egg? Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nicko

All I know of the Joe is from the floor display models I see in home improvement stores. The hinge hardware for the lid seems to have a little play but that could just be from being a floor model. The build quality of the BGE is very good and it is a solid unit.


----------



## chaded

nicko said:


> All I know of the Joe is from the floor display models I see in home improvement stores. The hinge hardware for the lid seems to have a little play but that could just be from being a floor model. The build quality of the BGE is very good and it is a solid unit.


I actually had the opposite experience. I was looking at a green egg xl at the Do IT center and the hinge was very sloppy and was a big reason why i didnt get it. The hinge on my Big Joe is sturdier and more beefy than it was. I would say it probably has to do with them being floor models in our cases. For me, i just choose based on options and included accessories but both are very good units.


----------



## chaded

1sawtooth said:


> Getting ready to buy a grill. Going with either the green egg or Joe. Please share your thoughts on each and is the Joes quality build as good as the egg? Thank you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It is. If you want any pics of the Joe let me know.


----------



## 1sawtooth

chaded said:


> It is. If you want any pics of the Joe let me know.


Do they now come with the heat shield thing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chaded

1sawtooth said:


> Do they now come with the heat shield thing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It comes with a heat deflector. It consists of two half moons so you can block one side of the kamado if you want or the whole thing. Its all part of the divide and conquer system.


----------



## joesandi

12-Ringer said:


> Thanks, let me know which model when you post your results.


The slicer worked great. What typically took us an hour or more only took 15 min. It is Cabelas new model, 8.7" ultrasharp Precision Blade. I would recommend it. Some pics of today's work. 50# bacon, 30# sticks, 17.5# polish plus we are boiling sap.


----------



## 12-Ringer

joesandi said:


> The slicer worked great. What typically took us an hour or more only took 15 min. It is Cabelas new model, 8.7" ultrasharp Precision Blade. I would recommend it. Some pics of today's work. 50# bacon, 30# sticks, 17.5# polish plus we are boiling sap.


That's a full-service operation right there....what smoker is that?


----------



## joesandi

12-Ringer said:


> That's a full-service operation right there....what smoker is that?


It is a Cabelas (MES 40") and we also used 2 30" MES. The Cabelas would go rouge on us at times. (temperature spikes).


----------



## 1sawtooth

chaded said:


> It comes with a heat deflector. It consists of two half moons so you can block one side of the kamado if you want or the whole thing. Its all part of the divide and conquer system.


Wow that's awesome. I have a egg now and love it. But downsides are I struggle some if cooking different meats thus the heat deflector sounds great. And getting out the ash is a little messy. Sounds like Joe may have that solved too. [emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Luke M

Got my big bertha torch, 64lbs of charcoal, a few hundred lbs of maple, and made a new batch of rub. 4 10lbs pork shoulders and a package of brats! Looking forward to tomorrow!


----------



## rhs341

joesandi said:


> The slicer worked great. What typically took us an hour or more only took 15 min. It is Cabelas new model, 8.7" ultrasharp Precision Blade. I would recommend it. Some pics of today's work. 50# bacon, 30# sticks, 17.5# polish plus we are boiling sap.













Lot of work there......just a quick suggestion for you.....get some 1 1/4 PVC pipe and cut into four 12 inch pieces, put them on the legs of your folding table......raising that little bit makes all the difference and in the world on your back....your helpers will love you for it, and you will too!


----------



## JCoulas

Beef brisket and home cured ham


----------



## JCoulas

More brisket


----------



## Billy H

JCoulas said:


> Beef brisket and home cured ham


That's some good looking BBQ.


----------



## Ats002

I cannot wait for my smoker to come in. You guys are killing me! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> That's some good looking BBQ.


X2


----------



## Luke M

Good day for smoking, minus the snow, cold temps, and wind but any day smokin is a good day!


----------



## MossyMO64

Sautéed some onions in a cast iron pan over a Vortex on the grill. 


-----

Added the brisket slices with the onions and potato wedges in another pan. 


-----

When everything appeared close to ready the buns went on the grill to toast.


-----

Sandwich in the making...


-----

Brisket slices, sautéed onions, topped with horseradish sauce on a Kaiser bun served with potato wedges and a cold one.


-----

Both my wife and I were each one bite in and agreed, this is a repeat... crazy good!


----------



## Billy H

As usual mossy mo the guy that doesn't pay for sponsorship LIKE EVERY OTHER BUSINESS HERE DOES comes in and pimps his crap., Has never posted anything hunting related,only his goods. 

If your stuff is so great, man up and pay like the others.


----------



## joesandi

rhs341 said:


> Lot of work there......just a quick suggestion for you.....get some 1 1/4 PVC pipe and cut into four 12 inch pieces, put them on the legs of your folding table......raising that little bit makes all the difference and in the world on your back....your helpers will love you for it, and you will too!


You are right on that, next time I will have a bigger, taller, and heavier table to help out with the bending.


----------



## JCoulas

MossyMO64 said:


> Sautéed some onions in a cast iron pan over a Vortex on the grill.
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> Added the brisket slices with the onions and potato wedges in another pan.
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> When everything appeared close to ready the buns went on the grill to toast.
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> Sandwich in the making...
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> Brisket slices, sautéed onions, topped with horseradish sauce on a Kaiser bun served with potato wedges and a cold one.
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> Both my wife and I were each one bite in and agreed, this is a repeat... crazy good!


Great choice of beer. Weathers getting better up here in Canada. Looking forward to bringing the gmg grill out of hibernation.


----------



## BGagner

Billy H said:


> As usual mossy mo the guy that doesn't pay for sponsorship LIKE EVERY OTHER BUSINESS HERE DOES comes in and pimps his crap., Has never posted anything hunting related,only his goods.
> 
> If your stuff is so great, man up and pay like the others.


You lost me here. Is he selling the Vortex or cast irons or what? This is a serious question as I haven't really ever paid attention I suppose. I just notice he usually posts some pretty good looking food


----------



## bowhuntermitch

BGagner said:


> You lost me here. Is he selling the Vortex or cast irons or what? This is a serious question as I haven't really ever paid attention I suppose. I just notice he usually posts some pretty good looking food


Also lost me....


----------



## chaded

BGagner said:


> You lost me here. Is he selling the Vortex or cast irons or what? This is a serious question as I haven't really ever paid attention I suppose. I just notice he usually posts some pretty good looking food


He is Owens BBQ, sells seasonings and also sells the Vortex and the Amaz-n pellet smokers and pellets. Every post of his on AT is on this thread and almost every post references his website or a product he sells. He is getting free advertising and that is what I believe Billy is referring to.


----------



## BGagner

Ah, that makes sense. I guess I just never put two and two together. Now that you mention it though, it does appear that I see the Vortex mentioned and used pretty often on his cooks


----------



## 12-Ringer

chaded said:


> He is Owens BBQ, sells seasonings and also sells the Vortex and the Amaz-n pellet smokers and pellets. Every post of his on AT is on this thread and almost every post references his website or a product he sells. He is getting free advertising and that is what I believe Billy is referring to.


To the best of my knowledge, he doesn't post live links to his business or even direct people to it. I concede that I may have missed a post or two over the 4000+ on this thread. His products are very good and service is better, I use many of them myself and his company was mentioned by several on this thread long before he decided to join. I certainly agree, a quick audit of his activity yields the results shared and it could lend itself to the conspiracy theory, but I am not aware of him violating sponsorship rules and I know the other mods are watching too. Would be nice to have him join-up :wink: with one of the many sponsorship packages available as sponsors keep these boards going. I know first hand he has made a few bucks from this thread, but not necessarily because of his personal involvement.

Joe


----------



## Walleyehawger

chaded said:


> The Joe comes with folding side tables, cast iron cart with locking wheels, Divide and Conquer cooking system (includes heat deflector, grates, firebox divider, etc., it's awesome), grill gripper and ash tool.


Thanks for the replies. I am about 90% sure that I am going with the Joe now. I just have to decide on a size now .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

12-Ringer said:


> To the best of my knowledge, he doesn't post live links to his business or even direct people to it. I concede that I may have missed a post or two over the 4000+ on this thread. His products are very good and service is better, I use many of them myself and his company was mentioned by several on this thread long before he decided to join. I certainly agree, a quick audit of his activity yields the results shared and it could lend itself to the conspiracy theory, but I am not aware of him violating sponsorship rules and I know the other mods are watching too. Would be nice to have him join-up :wink: with one of the many sponsorship packages available as sponsors keep these boards going. I know first hand he has made a few bucks from this thread, but not necessarily because of his personal involvement.
> 
> Joe


Joe, you dont have to go through 4,000 posts to check whether he has posted links to his website. He has what like 61 post and a very quick scan and not even viewing the entirety of every post of his shows he has linked his website a few times. Its not a conspiracy theory, hes using the forum for free advertising plan and simple.


----------



## chaded

Walleyehawger said:


> Thanks for the replies. I am about 90% sure that I am going with the Joe now. I just have to decide on a size now .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem, i think you will be very happy with it. For me, I went with the Big Joe and dont regret it. I can always do things to use less space when grilling but i cant gain space i dont have and i sometimes cook for a big family or a lot of people.


----------



## Billy H

Mossy Mo =Just another one of the AT inequities


----------



## DV1

chaded said:


> He is Owens BBQ, sells seasonings and also sells the Vortex and the Amaz-n pellet smokers and pellets. Every post of his on AT is on this thread and almost every post references his website or a product he sells. He is getting free advertising and that is what I believe Billy is referring to.


I have seen several of his posts, and enjoy them but have never seen him tell me to go to Owens BBQ to buy the vortex or anything else he used. I didn't even know he was the owner until you just pointed it out. I don't think you can consider that last post advertising his business in any way. He didn't try to sell the vortex or suggest I go to his site to buy it. Sorry, seems a bit over the top to call that advertising to me.

Kind of like saying that since I work for a Ford dealer, and show pictures of a deer in the back of my Ford truck, on a hunting website, without ever suggesting you buy a Ford or go to my place to buy the Ford, is advertising. Just sounds silly to me.


----------



## chaded

DV1 said:


> I have seen several of his posts, and enjoy them but have never seen him tell me to go to Owens BBQ to buy the vortex or anything else he used. I didn't even know he was the owner until you just pointed it out. I don't think you can consider that last post advertising his business in any way. He didn't try to sell the vortex or suggest I go to his site to buy it. Sorry, seems a bit over the top to call that advertising to me.
> 
> Kind of like saying that since I work for a Ford dealer, and show pictures of a deer in the back of my Ford truck, on a hunting website, without ever suggesting you buy a Ford or go to my place to buy the Ford, is advertising. Just sounds silly to me.



No, actually its not the same. If your talking about his last post, maybe...But what about the multiple posts where he links his business website in the post for people to buy what he is selling? That's advertising. If you work at a ford dealer and get on Archerytalk and every single post of yours is on a truck thread and you are linking your website to your truck business for people to buy trucks or parts from you then you're advertising. Not sure what's so hard to see here. I use owens products (mainly the honey bbq snack stick seasoning) and have even basically advertised for him on this thread, but it is very obvious what his main or entire use of the forum is. This is my last post on the subject of owens bbq, i was merely responding to someone's question and dont want to clog up this thread anymore with it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

chaded said:


> No, actually its not the same. If your talking about his last post, maybe...But what about the multiple posts where he links his business website in the post for people to buy what he is selling? That's advertising. If you work at a ford dealer and get on Archerytalk and every single post of yours is on a truck thread and you are linking your website to your truck business for people to buy trucks or parts from you then you're advertising. Not sure what's so hard to see here. I use owens products (mainly the honey bbq snack stick seasoning) and have even basically advertised for him on this thread, but it is very obvious what his main or entire use of the forum is. This is my last post on the subject of owens bbq, i was merely responding to someone's question and dont want to clog up this thread anymore with it.


Thanks Chaded, I agree this is one of the very few threads that hasn't gone completely of the rails these days and I appreciate your willingness to get it back on track and I do appreciate you perspective on the matter.

In the interest of transparency and in response to some of the commentary shared on this topic, I have taken the time to personally review each of his 61 posts (I don't think I missed any). There are three links to his personal site each in response to questions that AT membership asked. Additionally, in response to questions from the general AT membership; he has offered as many links to other sites as well. 

If anyone feels the need to review for themselves the posts are dated 7/5, 8/7, and 9/11. At the 9/11 mark a member notified the entire administration/moderation team of what they believed was circumvention of the sponsorship agreement. As we do in all similar cases (usually involves the string-makers EVERYDAY) we issued a warning about the posting of direct links and the direct solicitation of business. There have been no other incidents since that time reported to the administration/moderation team. 

I do agree that rules are rules and I think the admin/mod team does our best to enforce them with a degree of reasonability regardless of personal connection to the situation. We typically do not discuss the actions we take, but in this case I didn't want there to be the notion of organizational impropriety as I started this thread and I often plug his business and service. I was using Owens products long before this thread started, and never realized he was the owner myself until the post about packaging and marketing was shared.

I have found Owens to be extraordinarily responsive to both internet and phone orders, thorough in the packaging and timely with their delivery, with their kits coming with everything you need except the meat and their prices/selection rival most that I have found available to the general public. I'm sure some may be thinking it, but at no time has there been a kickback, discount, or free sample offered to me or to anyone else who has plugged his products (at least that I know of).

I believe that most of us on this site value the small business man, one who worked hard to develop his own product and brand and I agree if he wants to solicit business here; he should take advantage of any one of the various sponsorship packages. Posting his recipes, pictures of his creations, highlighting his process and products used does not constitute solicitation in the view of our admin/mod review team. The general consensus was that his posts are both helpful and informative and not in violation of our sponsorship agreements; especially after 9/11.

I hope this eases any concerns....and we can get back on track to enjoying a great thread...

BTW..getting a first hand look at the Cabelas slicer this week:wink:

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Not sure if many of you caught this banner add from one of our sponsors.....

http://bestreviews.com/best-smokers

Some decent info....


Joe


----------



## Billy H

Joe you should add to the list all the times you posted links to Owens. For a mod to consistently post links to a buisness here seems to me and others as an endorsement of said business. Glad I'm not a paid sponsor here or I would have a lot more to say. Im done with this as well, that is till next time they pimp thier products.


----------



## nrlombar

Billy H said:


> Joe you should add to the list all the times you posted links to Owens. For a mod to consistently post links to a buisness here seems to me and others as an endorsement of said business. Glad I'm not a paid sponsor here or I would have a lot more to say. Im done with this as well, that is till next time they pimp thier products.


Joe can't share his experiences with products? GTFO. I don't think anyone correlates what a mod posts with endorsements. People like myself have leaned on Joe for advice/reccomendations, and he has happily provided it. I see Joe all over this site and he does a lot, he doesn't need you accusing him on top of everything else he deals with. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Joes gives advice for sure and happily provides it,no doubt about it. Probably more willing to share than 99% of people here. Has nothing to do with pumping up a guy that uses the site for his own gain. 

One has nothing to do with the other.

If every person that owned a business came here and does what mossy mo does the whole site would become one big advertisement.


----------



## nrlombar

Back to topics involving meat. I am going to be playing around this weekend with a sous vide and my smoker. I was planning on cold smoking the ribs, cooking in sous vide then finishing on the grill. Anyone ever try using a sous vide and a smoker?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## joesandi

Joe,
Not sure I should :mg:but I will still recommend the Cabelas slicer. Just sliced another 25# of bacon and worked flawless. The wife even commented on how easy it was to clean which is an extra bonus for me. 
Looking forward to see what you do and thanks for all you do with this forum.


----------



## namozine

12-Ringer said:


> Thanks Chaded, I agree this is one of the very few threads that hasn't gone completely of the rails these days and I appreciate your willingness to get it back on track and I do appreciate you perspective on the matter.
> 
> In the interest of transparency and in response to some of the commentary shared on this topic, I have taken the time to personally review each of his 61 posts (I don't think I missed any). There are three links to his personal site each in response to questions that AT membership asked. Additionally, in response to questions from the general AT membership; he has offered as many links to other sites as well.
> 
> If anyone feels the need to review for themselves the posts are dated 7/5, 8/7, and 9/11. At the 9/11 mark a member notified the entire administration/moderation team of what they believed was circumvention of the sponsorship agreement. As we do in all similar cases (usually involves the string-makers EVERYDAY) we issued a warning about the posting of direct links and the direct solicitation of business. There have been no other incidents since that time reported to the administration/moderation team.
> 
> I do agree that rules are rules and I think the admin/mod team does our best to enforce them with a degree of reasonability regardless of personal connection to the situation. We typically do not discuss the actions we take, but in this case I didn't want there to be the notion of organizational impropriety as I started this thread and I often plug his business and service. I was using Owens products long before this thread started, and never realized he was the owner myself until the post about packaging and marketing was shared.
> 
> I have found Owens to be extraordinarily responsive to both internet and phone orders, thorough in the packaging and timely with their delivery, with their kits coming with everything you need except the meat and their prices/selection rival most that I have found available to the general public. I'm sure some may be thinking it, but at no time has there been a kickback, discount, or free sample offered to me or to anyone else who has plugged his products (at least that I know of).
> 
> I believe that most of us on this site value the small business man, one who worked hard to develop his own product and brand and I agree if he wants to solicit business here; he should take advantage of any one of the various sponsorship packages. Posting his recipes, pictures of his creations, highlighting his process and products used does not constitute solicitation in the view of our admin/mod review team. The general consensus was that his posts are both helpful and informative and not in violation of our sponsorship agreements; especially after 9/11.
> 
> I hope this eases any concerns....and we can get back on track to enjoying a great thread...
> 
> BTW..getting a first hand look at the Cabelas slicer this week:wink:
> 
> Joe


Joe,
I've enjoyed following this thread, even though I've never posted on it...
In addition to my lawn/landscaping business, I've been a BBQ caterer since 2012...
The main reason I've never posted is that this was a fun thread for guys on AT to help each other make the best backyard BBQ and smoked meat possible...
Plus, I've never owned a gas grill, a Big Green Egg, electric smoker, etc...
I just did it appalling that, no matter what you post, you have to defend yourself to the same 2-3 people...
Stop doing it...
Life is too short to lose a second defending yourself against keyboard kowboys that 90% of AT members detest anyway...
The vast majority of us appreciate what you do here...
If I've stepped over the line, feel free to give me a vacation...
Because of the negativity, I don't check in that much anymore, anyway...


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Joes gives advice for sure and happily provides it,no doubt about it. Probably more willing to share than 99% of people here. Has nothing to do with pumping up a guy that uses the site for his own gain.
> 
> One has nothing to do with the other.
> 
> If every person that owned a business came here and does what mossy mo does the whole site would become one big advertisement.


I'm glad to share what I know and what I've done with the hopes of helping anyone who needs it in a way that does not offend those who don't. I know for a fact I've helped a few by helping them secure leases, navigate new property, lifting bans, fixing cameras, insight on equipment and service deals, and I have been very glad to do it all. I'm also not so naïve to think that some may have rolled their eyes to commentary I've offered over the years; it is what it is. Contrary to what you might think or how it may appear, I'm about as far from an ego maniac as you might find. I am, however, interested in trying to pay forward some of the good that folks have offered to me over the years in one of the few ways that I can. 

You might just be surprised how many business owners come through AT with veiled advertisements for their Outfitting services, taxidermy services, tuning services, string building services , etc.... One thing that has separated Marty from many of the others, when we was warned he hasn't posted any links to his service since, but plenty of others who believe in his products (including myself) do so. He continues to post photos and offers recipes and advice when asked. Very similar to the posts Brian makes, never soliciting any business and yet there are several folks vouching for him whenever a KS Outfitting question surfaces. 

Not sure what it is about this particular thread or series of posts that has caught your attention in this way, but it is a shame as I hear you can smoke a mean meal yourself...I think most would rather be admiring your smokes and maybe gaining some insight from your experience rather than what has been happening....

BTW...thanks for the 411 on the Hobart....I did some research and it certainly looks like it will get anything done that I would throw at it, but it's well out of my price range.


Joe


----------



## cc122368

My buddy just bought a electric smoker after I kept saying I wish I had the funds to buy one so we just stuck in a load of goose jerky today from all the geese we killed. He just called me up and said he just pulled it and it's a big success I will get mine off him tomorrow can't wait. Next will be my turkey breast from the fall hen.


----------



## ruffme

cc122368 said:


> My buddy just bought a electric smoker after I kept saying I wish I had the funds to buy one so we just stuck in a load of goose jerky today from all the geese we killed. He just called me up and said he just pulled it and it's a big success I will get mine off him tomorrow can't wait. Next will be my turkey breast from the fall hen.


make your own smoker! I built a fridge conversion and could not be happier.


----------



## 12-Ringer

cc122368 said:


> My buddy just bought a electric smoker after I kept saying I wish I had the funds to buy one so we just stuck in a load of goose jerky today from all the geese we killed. He just called me up and said he just pulled it and it's a big success I will get mine off him tomorrow can't wait. Next will be my turkey breast from the fall hen.


Very cool....what electric did he get?

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

redruff said:


> make your own smoker! I built a fridge conversion and could not be happier.


Share some pics....that has got to be cool....interested in what you used for your heat element.

My uncle built this one from an oil tank....









has the options of direct and/or off-set with an add-on chamber that mounts on the trailer...turned out really cool and he can pack that thing...we have had a few big parties at his place and had as many as 5 full racks, 5 chickens, and two briskets....much bigger than I need these days, but he was as proud as could be with his build....


Joe


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Share some pics....that has got to be cool....interested in what you used for your heat element.
> 
> My uncle built this one from an oil tank....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> has the options of direct and/or off-set with an add-on chamber that mounts on the trailer...turned out really cool and he can pack that thing...we have had a few big parties at his place and had as many as 5 full racks, 5 chickens, and two briskets....much bigger than I need these days, but he was as proud as could be with his build....
> 
> 
> Joe


Joe, what kind of prep/cleanup did your uncle need to do to that oil tank to make it safe for cooking food? I remember when we were converting our home heating system over from oil to gas, one of the contractors stated that I could turn my oil tank into a heck of a smoker. I didn't know what to make of that and thought I really did not want to be cooking food in an old oil tank and dealing with the offgassing of leftover oil residue or anything that might have become ingrained within the tank over the years. Is the tank your uncle used brand-new or recycled?


----------



## cc122368

[SUB][/SUB]He got a Master built electric smoker not the digital one it's pretty nice was smoking good and he called me and says the goose jerky is good so I'll get mine tomorrow I could not stay there till it was done I had to come home and watch my kids when the wife went to work.


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> I'm glad to share what I know and what I've done with the hopes of helping anyone who needs it in a way that does not offend those who don't. I know for a fact I've helped a few by helping them secure leases, navigate new property, lifting bans, fixing cameras, insight on equipment and service deals, and I have been very glad to do it all. I'm also not so naïve to think that some may have rolled their eyes to commentary I've offered over the years; it is what it is. Contrary to what you might think or how it may appear, I'm about as far from an ego maniac as you might find. I am, however, interested in trying to pay forward some of the good that folks have offered to me over the years in one of the few ways that I can.
> 
> You might just be surprised how many business owners come through AT with veiled advertisements for their Outfitting services, taxidermy services, tuning services, string building services , etc.... One thing that has separated Marty from many of the others, when we was warned he hasn't posted any links to his service since, but plenty of others who believe in his products (including myself) do so. He continues to post photos and offers recipes and advice when asked. Very similar to the posts Brian makes, never soliciting any business and yet there are several folks vouching for him whenever a KS Outfitting question surfaces.
> 
> Not sure what it is about this particular thread or series of posts that has caught your attention in this way, but it is a shame as I hear you can smoke a mean meal yourself...I think most would rather be admiring your smokes and maybe gaining some insight from your experience rather than what has been happening....
> 
> BTW...thanks for the 411 on the Hobart....I did some research and it certainly looks like it will get anything done that I would throw at it, but it's well out of my price range.
> 
> 
> Joe


Joe what bothers me is the fact that he has never, and will never post anything archery or hunting related. It's all about his products. He mentions them in every post and will gladly answer any questions on where to purchase them. I don't know why but it bothers the hell out of me knowing others here are paying a fee to do the same. I tried VIA PM to report it but it seems it's largely ignored and a mod even continues to post links. So I speak my mind on the open forum. The same as those here that detest me and what I post, they are speaking there minds. I'll own it. I'm done with this, I'll just put mossy mo on ignore and be done with it. 

I sure do BBQ almost every week something. My smokes are nothing fancy just basic old school BBQ, it's good but not really worth posting. Actually never thought about taking pictures of BBQ before ,only to share with friends on occasion.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Billy H said:


> As usual mossy mo the guy that doesn't pay for sponsorship LIKE EVERY OTHER BUSINESS HERE DOES comes in and pimps his crap., Has never posted anything hunting related,only his goods.
> 
> If your stuff is so great, man up and pay like the others.


Medicsnoke is the same pimps hos outfitting service for free all the time


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Joe, what kind of prep/cleanup did your uncle need to do to that oil tank to make it safe for cooking food? I remember when we were converting our home heating system over from oil to gas, one of the contractors stated that I could turn my oil tank into a heck of a smoker. I didn't know what to make of that and thought I really did not want to be cooking food in an old oil tank and dealing with the offgassing of leftover oil residue or anything that might have become ingrained within the tank over the years. Is the tank your uncle used brand-new or recycled?


His was a recycled tank...apparently this is a very popular practice and there is a cleaning system that is used. He didn't clean it himself, rather bought it from a guy in DE, Smyrna I think that refurbishes them...I am not aware of the specifics.

Joe


----------



## adr1601

nicko said:


> Joe, what kind of prep/cleanup did your uncle need to do to that oil tank to make it safe for cooking food? I remember when we were converting our home heating system over from oil to gas, one of the contractors stated that I could turn my oil tank into a heck of a smoker. I didn't know what to make of that and thought I really did not want to be cooking food in an old oil tank and dealing with the offgassing of leftover oil residue or anything that might have become ingrained within the tank over the years. Is the tank your uncle used brand-new or recycled?


We did one and just cut it, cleaned, built, and then burned it out really good.


----------



## Ebard22

the twins 2nd birthday is coming up in a couple weeks and i plan on smoking 2 pork butts like last year, but was also debating on smoking some wings as well. Problem is i only have the MES 30 and the 2 butts takes up all the space. What are thoughts on smoking the wings to par cooked the day before, tossing in the fridge over night and finishing them the day of the party in the turkey fryer? Would i have issues with bacteria growth or texture change in the chicken or should i be OK?


----------



## Billy H

Ebard22 said:


> the twins 2nd birthday is coming up in a couple weeks and i plan on smoking 2 pork butts like last year, but was also debating on smoking some wings as well. Problem is i only have the MES 30 and the 2 butts takes up all the space. What are thoughts on smoking the wings to par cooked the day before, tossing in the fridge over night and finishing them the day of the party in the turkey fryer? Would i have issues with bacteria growth or texture change in the chicken or should i be OK?


If you've never tried grilling your wings your missing out. I like to grill them till the skin is Really crispy then roll them in our sauce. Not crazy about wings on an electric smoker, the skin gets funky. Even when we do them on an offset we pile them as close to the fire box as possible. Grilled wings are the only way we make them anymore


----------



## chaded

Billy H said:


> If you've never tried grilling your wings your missing out. I like to grill them till the skin is Really crispy then roll them in our sauce. Not crazy about wings on an electric smoker, the skin gets funky. Even when we do them on an offset we pile them as close to the fire box as possible. Grilled wings are the only way we make them anymore



Same here. Just did some for lunch yesterday on the kamado. Like you mentioned, you can get the skin really crispy and they taste great over lump wood.


----------



## pbuck

chaded said:


> Same here. Just did some for lunch yesterday on the kamado. Like you mentioned, you can get the skin really crispy and they taste great over lump wood.


You need to try out that Vortex.


----------



## chaded

pbuck said:


> You need to try out that Vortex.


I've debated back and forth on getting one. I've been making good wings without it so I always talk myself out of it, but I will probably buy one at some point.


----------



## pbuck

Do you need a link? Lol!!!


----------



## chaded

:icon_1_lol:


----------



## chaded

It's been dumping rain here for hours. I covered up the Kamado, but the electric smoker is soaked. For some reason, I don't even care if it gets ruined as I wish I wouldn't have bought another one in the first place.


----------



## 0nepin

Love my electric smoker .smoked some meatloaf last night .BEST meatloaf ever .monday smoked some deer burgers that where incredible. Love that Jack Daniels wood .


----------



## BGagner

Billy and Chaded, do you guys have a good go-to recipe for wings as far as seasoning or cooking temp on the grill? I've never tried them on the grill, but you've peaked my interest


----------



## Billy H

I cook them over medium heat with nothing on them. You want the skin crispy and the meat nice and tender , not dried out. Then when they are done we roll them around in pan with our warm home made wing sauce. The recipe of which is locked in my wife's head. But its good stuff. I'll see if she can write it down later. 

Just the crispy goodness of them being grilled is a huge plus.


----------



## chaded

BGagner said:


> Billy and Chaded, do you guys have a good go-to recipe for wings as far as seasoning or cooking temp on the grill? I've never tried them on the grill, but you've peaked my interest


I just started doing them on the grill so its only been a couple times. What i have been doing so far is dividing my firebox, crisping up the wings on the fire side and then putting them on the cooler side to finish cooking. Temp has been around 375-400. I have been using a rub i have made before cooking and then putting hot sauce on when they are done. I am on the hunt for a good wing rub though, the one i made is really good for pork being its sweet but i would like something with more kick for the wings.


----------



## pbuck

I just throw mine in a zippy bag with a little Franks and some peanut oil and let them set in the fridge a couple hours. 

My cook temp is pretty high, around 400 deg, but I do mine in my Green Egg using the Vortex. Turn once after about 30-35 mins and their pretty much done after 50. The higher heat really crisps the skin up. I check em with my thermapen and try not to get the IT much over 170 or so. 

Nice thing about the Vortex is if the IT is up but the skin isn't as crispy as I'd like, I can stick 5 or 6 at a time right over the ultra hot center and it only takes a minute to get them nice and crispy. 

After that I'm pretty much a traditional wing sauce person so they get tossed in Franks mixed with melted butter. Next batch I'm going to try mixing in some honey SBR with the Franks.


----------



## BGagner

Looks incredible Pbuck. Thanks for the info. fellas. Hopefully, I'll be trying some out this weekend


----------



## 12-Ringer

I throw mine in a 200 degree smoker for about 35 mins, basted only with a thin coat of sesame oil, then onto the grill or hot pan to crisp the skin them like Billy explains...we too warm the sauce..ours is pretty simple....butter, Franks, and little teriyaki....and simply toss about....they really don't last long unless I go a little heavy with the Franks.

A buddy of mine smokes his for about 35-40 mins, then fries them in a small deep fryer he got at Cabelas and man they are good.

I too would be interested in the sauce recipe you use Billy.

Joe

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

*Thanks Brett*

Brett (BGagner) took the time to go through this thread and pull out many of the recipes offered (didn't focus on some of the sausage making) and put them into a word document. Wanted to get them posted here to help others as a quick reference....feel free to keep posting your recipes and procedures...maybe he'll follow-up with another update in a month or two....

View attachment Smoking and Cooking Meats.pdf


Thanks Brett - hope this helps.

Joe


----------



## BGagner

No prob. Hope it helps some guys out. I know it's been awesome for going back and looking for recipes to try instead of sorting through the thread pages. 

PBuck, since I don't have a Vortex should I be cooking the wings at a lower temp than 400? Curious since mine will all be over the open flame, and I don't want to dry them out


----------



## pbuck

BGagner said:


> No prob. Hope it helps some guys out. I know it's been awesome for going back and looking for recipes to try instead of sorting through the thread pages.
> 
> PBuck, since I don't have a Vortex should I be cooking the wings at a lower temp than 400? Curious since mine will all be over the open flame, and I don't want to dry them out


First off, thanks for putting those recipes together! Nicely done. 

As for the wings, I'd ask billy more about his grill method as I've only done them on my Egg. Prior to this I was a deep fryer wing man. Lol!


----------



## Billy H

pbuck said:


> I just throw mine in a zippy bag with a little Franks and some peanut oil and let them set in the fridge a couple hours.
> 
> My cook temp is pretty high, around 400 deg, but I do mine in my Green Egg using the Vortex. Turn once after about 30
> 
> 
> Those look perfect


----------



## pbuck

Thanks. It's as fool proof as can be. Only need to turn once and they're almost always perfectly done in 50 minutes. 

I put a chunk of wood in the center over the heat and let it smoke for the first 1/2 hour and usually pull it off when I turn them so as to not get too much smoke on em.


----------



## BGagner

pbuck said:


> First off, thanks for putting those recipes together! Nicely done.
> 
> As for the wings, I'd ask billy more about his grill method as I've only done them on my Egg. Prior to this I was a deep fryer wing man. Lol!


I appreciate that. And, I'm actually cooking them on a BGE so I'll probably start with your recipe to see how it goes. I'll just have to tweak it since I don't have a Vortex for mine. I expect some hiccups the first time, but it'll be fun!


----------



## chaded

It's not hard. Do the BGE's have a firebox divider?


----------



## BGagner

I can tell you it doesn't come with one. I'm not sure if they sell an aftermarket or not for it


----------



## pbuck

You have a plate setter don't you? If so Just cook em indirect over the plate setter and they should come out great.


----------



## MossyMO64

chaded said:


> It's not hard. Do the BGE's have a firebox divider?


Here you go chaded! - www.ashdragon.com/products/ash-dragon-kamado-charcoal-grill-grate-divider


----------



## chaded

MossyMO64 said:


> Here you go chaded! - www.ashdragon.com/products/ash-dragon-kamado-charcoal-grill-grate-divider


Thanks, but i dont need a divider. The Kamado Joe i have comes with a ceramic firebox divider. It also has a two piece ceramic heat deflector and two piece grill grate that comes in handy. I will be posting some pictures up at some point for those interested in how the divide and conquer system works with the Kamado Joe.


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> If you've never tried grilling your wings your missing out. I like to grill them till the skin is Really crispy then roll them in our sauce. Not crazy about wings on an electric smoker, the skin gets funky. Even when we do them on an offset we pile them as close to the fire box as possible. Grilled wings are the only way we make them anymore


I've done wings and drumsticks like this on the BGE recently and they come out great. Basic seasoning with salt and pepper, egg cooking temp at 350 degrees, cooked direct over the coals for 25 minutes, flip for another 20, them pull them off and use your favorite wing sauce. Real simple but great taste.


----------



## joesandi

Got a stuffing question, what length stuffing tubes are you using? I have 6" but don't seem to get the "lengths" of sticks others have shown. It would be nice to have a longer tube so you are not always reloading casings.
Thanks


----------



## 12-Ringer

joesandi said:


> Got a stuffing question, what length stuffing tubes are you using? I have 6" but don't seem to get the "lengths" of sticks others have shown. It would be nice to have a longer tube so you are not always reloading casings.
> Thanks


Two good sources...

https://www.psseasoning.com/collections/casings

http://www.sausagemaker.com/sausage-casings-s/1922.htm

I am partial to PS, but place a phone order as some online orders seem to take longer than phone orders.

Joe


----------



## nrlombar

Anyone thinking of making any corned beef for St. patricks day? I think I am going to brine 2 briskets starting mid next week, turn one into Corned Beef and the other into Pastrami. Have never done anything like this before and can post pictures and prossess if people are interested. 

-Nick


----------



## BGagner

pbuck said:


> You have a plate setter don't you? If so Just cook em indirect over the plate setter and they should come out great.


Yep, I've got one. Sounds like a plan there. Thanks


----------



## pbuck

nrlombar said:


> Anyone thinking of making any corned beef for St. patricks day? I think I am going to brine 2 briskets starting mid next week, turn one into Corned Beef and the other into Pastrami. Have never done anything like this before and can post pictures and prossess if people are interested.
> 
> -Nick


Post it up. 

I have to say the venison pastrami I made a while back was phenomenal. One of the best things I've ever made with a piece of venison.


----------



## BGagner

nrlombar said:


> Anyone thinking of making any corned beef for St. patricks day? I think I am going to brine 2 briskets starting mid next week, turn one into Corned Beef and the other into Pastrami. Have never done anything like this before and can post pictures and prossess if people are interested.
> 
> -Nick


Yes, indeedy! I'm looking forward to seeing it


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Brett (BGagner) took the time to go through this thread and pull out many of the recipes offered (didn't focus on some of the sausage making) and put them into a word document. Wanted to get them posted here to help others as a quick reference....feel free to keep posting your recipes and procedures...maybe he'll follow-up with another update in a month or two....
> 
> View attachment 5611201
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Brett - hope this helps.
> 
> Joe


Just took a look at this. Great job pulling all these recipes together Brett.


----------



## adr1601

Since we're talking about curing meat I thought I'd post this I made awhile back. This is the basic and you can customize it from here.
This is so simple and delicious it will be a house hold staple from now on.
This isn't my recipe, but one I found surfing the web and I just organized it so it was easy to reproduce.
View attachment 5617945


----------



## pbuck

That looks very similar to the pastrami recipe I made only I used a wet brine. I'll see if I can dig it up again.

Here's the link to the thread with the video. I did the same but let it soak 7 days. 5 probably would have worked.

Venison Pastrami

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=4540049&share_fid=16462&share_type=t


----------



## adr1601

pbuck said:


> That looks very similar to the pastrami recipe I made only I used a wet brine. I'll see if I can dig it up again.
> 
> Here's the link to the thread with the video. I did the same but let it soak 7 days. 5 probably would have worked.
> 
> Venison Pastrami
> 
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=4540049&share_fid=16462&share_type=t


I remember following that one.
I was looking to pull some of the moisture out of the meat with the one I used. I'd prob. try that one if I had any meat left.
I never should have ground all those Elk roasts into burger. :sad:


----------



## BGagner

nicko said:


> Just took a look at this. Great job pulling all these recipes together Brett.


I appreciate that Nicko


----------



## chaded

Its pizza time on the kamado tonight. The last one turned out great except i scorched about 1/4 of the crust in one area. I had the kamado at 800 degrees and it probably should of came out about 1-2 mins earlier instead of pulling it out at 6 minutes. But most of the pizza was great.


----------



## adr1601

At .88 a pound I couldn't resist. Injected with a simple brown sugar and salt brine till tomorrow morning then apply rub and hit the smoker.
View attachment 5620937

View attachment 5620953


----------



## 12-Ringer

adr1601 said:


> At .88 a pound I couldn't resist. Injected with a simple brown sugar and salt brine till tomorrow morning then apply rub and hit the smoker.
> View attachment 5620937
> 
> View attachment 5620953



Looks like a good weekend on tap!

Joe


----------



## chaded

Pizza turned out great. Took the crust and dipped it in honey afterwards, wow! Pizza was cooked at around 625-650 degrees for 4 minutes with lump wood.


----------



## chaded

Ugh...sideways picture.


----------



## Billy H

Even sideways that looks good


----------



## chaded

Thanks, Billy. That was the second time I've tried pizza on the Kamado and this dough recipe was spot on.


----------



## nicko

Great looking pies!!! 

Dinner served here. Friday night is BGE pizza night.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Even sideways that looks good


Tell me about it.....

Good job chad, thanks for sharing


----------



## pbuck

Pizzas look good guys!! 

I need to do more of them. 

Hey Chad, care to share your dough recipe? I've only used the pre made ones.


----------



## adr1601

Those pizza's really look good! Curious what your using for crust.


----------



## chaded

pbuck said:


> Pizzas look good guys!!
> 
> I need to do more of them.
> 
> Hey Chad, care to share your dough recipe? I've only used the pre made ones.



I found the recipe on the kamado guru forum. I followed his recipe exactly and it was amazing. 

https://www.kamadoguru.com/topic/29415-king-arthur-artisan-pizza-tutorial/


----------



## GTO63

here ya go Chaded......Pizza's look awesome wheres the Beer!


----------



## chaded

Thanks GTO!


----------



## pbuck

chaded said:


> I found the recipe on the kamado guru forum. I followed his recipe exactly and it was amazing.
> 
> https://www.kamadoguru.com/topic/29415-king-arthur-artisan-pizza-tutorial/


Don't know if that'll work on my BGE. 

Thanks, buddy.


----------



## chaded

pbuck said:


> Don't know if that'll work on my BGE.
> 
> Thanks, buddy.


Paul, I hesitated on giving you it because I knew it would be a lot for the BGE to handle and I didn't want you getting frustrated when it didn't turn out like it does on the BigJoe.


----------



## nicko

Gonna have to try the dough recipe. I've been buying premade dough at the supermarket. Thanks for the link chaded.


----------



## chaded

Not sure what you guys are doing for sauce, but this stuff is really good.


----------



## Billy H

Chaded I see your selling your Synergy. I just bought one last week here in the classifieds Wish I known you were selling. Yours looks nicer than the one I bought. I'll still hunt with my pulse but needed a backup to replace a snow camo E35. Not happy with how bright that camo is in the woods.


----------



## chaded

Yeah probably not my brightest idea but i can always pick another one up.


----------



## jager69

I'm going to cabela's tomorrow and would like to pick up some seasonings. I'm pretty new to smoking but do a lot of butts, and occasionally ribs. Any recommendations on seasonings would be appreciated. Pizzas look great btw. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 12-Ringer

jager69 said:


> I'm going to cabela's tomorrow and would like to pick up some seasonings. I'm pretty new to smoking but do a lot of butts, and occasionally ribs. Any recommendations on seasonings would be appreciated. Pizzas look great btw. Thanks in advance.


The mountain man bourbon rub is a good one that Cabelas sells...

Joe


----------



## Ats002

I got word my GMG Daniel Boone will be here this week! Can't wait to try some of the recipes you guys have been posting up. Hoping I can make stuff look half as good as the photos y'all post! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good day for fattie....

Applewood smoked bacon
.6 lb ground venison
.6 lb ground veal
Red onion, spinach, garlic, sharp cheddar jack
Homemade BBQ sauce and a little booty rub



































It will sit in the fridge until tomorrow when it hits a 200 degree smoke for 1 hour, before it it is finished in a 400-425 degree oven until IT hits 160 and bacon is crisped.

Joe


----------



## rhs341

Man that fattie looks GOOD!!!!
I'm working on 50 lbs of snack sticks today....using up 2 old Cabela's kits...one with cheddar cheese....the other with jalapeño cheese and citric acid....
Started thawing out 30 more lbs of deer to do a Honey BBQ, regular, and jalapeño batch (all Owens BBQ) on Wednesday ...
That's my last kits from Owens ....time to buy more Honey BBQ....pics to come when off the smoker


----------



## 12-Ringer

rhs341 said:


> Man that fattie looks GOOD!!!!
> I'm working on 50 lbs of snack sticks today....using up 2 old Cabela's kits...one with cheddar cheese....the other with jalapeño cheese and citric acid....
> Started thawing out 30 more lbs of deer to do a Honey BBQ, regular, and jalapeño batch (all Owens BBQ) on Wednesday ...
> That's my last kits from Owens ....time to buy more Honey BBQ....pics to come when off the smoker


Wow 50lbs of sticks....now that's a haul. Good luck!

Joe


----------



## Mark S C

Sweet!


----------



## rhs341

Sure doesn't look like 50 lbs here....loooong day....I did have a big smoker to do all at once but I don't think I will do that again....temp didn't regulate well and they got a little dry for my liking....and I pulled them at 151 internal temp...back to the ole MES 40 on Wednesday for the next 37.5 lb batch.....wow good thing I work the next two nights .... I need a rest now !


----------



## 12-Ringer

I hear ya on big smokes, especially sticks, bologna, and sausage...I did 25lbs in a single shot earlier this year and got a some dry ends here and there, required a lot more rotating and adjusting than I prefer when working with this type of meat. From my experience with sticks, bologna, sausages, etc...the more you mess with it during the smoke (for whatever reason) the less uniform the end product. I think they turned out fine, but not what I would say is representative of some of my better batches....

Joe


----------



## switchback84

I plan on ordering some cure tonight to have in the house for jerky. What does everyone recommend the Mortons or the pink stuff? Is there much of a difference? Can I add them directly into the marinade I make?

Thanks


----------



## cc122368

I plan on smoked turkey breast pastrami soon.


----------



## 12-Ringer

switchback84 said:


> I plan on ordering some cure tonight to have in the house for jerky. What does everyone recommend the Mortons or the pink stuff? Is there much of a difference? Can I add them directly into the marinade I make?
> 
> Thanks


Morton's is what I use when I am making my own marinade. If I am using a blend from places like Owens, or PS, I use the cure they send with the spice blend.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

cc122368 said:


> I plan on smoked turkey breast pastrami soon.


Be sure to share, I'd be real interested in your process and the final product. I tried a corned-beef and it wasn't worth sharing....

Joe


----------



## cc122368

I'll let ya know brother how it turns out.


----------



## rhs341

First batch cooling off....
Honey BBQ with pepper jack cheese and encapsulated citric acid.....









2nd batch on the smoker....Owens BBQ, jalapeño kit with cheddar cheese


----------



## rhs341

Last batch of the day.....Owens original with cheddar and pepper jack cheese...









The jalapeño cooling off.....


----------



## rhs341

12-Ringer said:


> Good day for fattie....
> 
> Applewood smoked bacon
> .6 lb ground venison
> .6 lb ground veal
> Red onion, spinach, garlic, sharp cheddar jack
> Homemade BBQ sauce and a little booty rub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will sit in the fridge until tomorrow when it hits a 200 degree smoke for 1 hour, before it it is finished in a 400-425 degree oven until IT hits 160 and bacon is crisped.
> 
> Joe


Well how was the fattie?


----------



## 12-Ringer

rhs341 said:


> Well how was the fattie?


Excellent, none left over

Joe


----------



## Ishi Spirit

I'm in need of HELP! 
I told the kids that I would make Prime Rib for the first Saturday of March Maddness. I was not going to do it and hoped they would forget.......... not.... they called last night and were still figuring on coming. 

This is about the only thing that I've never cooked. I plan on preparing it on the GMG pellet grill. If the weather doesn't corporate then the oven will have to do. Questions my goal is to get a bone in rack if I can't boneless will also work. Which is better if you had a choice? 
After I spend a small fortune in it I would like to know how to cook this Rib and all the details, hours how long to cook,Rubs to use if I have time to get them. 
I'm sure I'll have more questions later. There will be 6 of here and would also like to know how big of a Rib to get. Thanks a bunch


----------



## 12-Ringer

Ishi Spirit said:


> I'm in need of HELP!
> I told the kids that I would make Prime Rib for the first Saturday of March Maddness. I was not going to do it and hoped they would forget.......... not.... they called last night and were still figuring on coming.
> 
> This is about the only thing that I've never cooked. I plan on preparing it on the GMG pellet grill. If the weather doesn't corporate then the oven will have to do. Questions my goal is to get a bone in rack if I can't boneless will also work. Which is better if you had a choice?
> After I spend a small fortune in it I would like to know how to cook this Rib and all the details, hours how long to cook,Rubs to use if I have time to get them.
> I'm sure I'll have more questions later. There will be 6 of here and would also like to know how big of a Rib to get. Thanks a bunch



With 6 of you you're going to want a 7-8lb cut minimally. Usually you want to factor in roughly 1lb per person and keep in mind you will be losing anywhere between 8-15oz form the purchase weight to the final product with the bone and rendered fat. If you're anything like me you always want there to be seconds available if folks take a liking to the meat.

As for the seasoning/cook, are you guys looking for bbq type of twist to the cut or a more traditional prime rib? I know many stick with the more traditional flavor profile for fear of ruining such an expensive cut.

Here is a Bobby Flay special that has turned out really well for us on more than one occasion......
http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/bobby-flay/smoked-prime-rib-with-red-wine-steak-sauce-recipe/


Joe


----------



## BGagner

Ishi Spirit said:


> I'm in need of HELP!
> I told the kids that I would make Prime Rib for the first Saturday of March Maddness. I was not going to do it and hoped they would forget.......... not.... they called last night and were still figuring on coming.
> 
> This is about the only thing that I've never cooked. I plan on preparing it on the GMG pellet grill. If the weather doesn't corporate then the oven will have to do. Questions my goal is to get a bone in rack if I can't boneless will also work. Which is better if you had a choice?
> After I spend a small fortune in it I would like to know how to cook this Rib and all the details, hours how long to cook,Rubs to use if I have time to get them.
> I'm sure I'll have more questions later. There will be 6 of here and would also like to know how big of a Rib to get. Thanks a bunch


Hey Ishi, I can give you some feedback for the oven but not on the smoker. This is from Allrecipes that we use quite a bit for other things. Figured I'd take a look and at least give you a starting point. Put rub/seasonings/butter etc on Prime Rib. Let it rest to room temperature (3-4ish hours). Preheat oven to 500 degrees. Take your weight of Prime Rib Roast and multiply it by 5. So, if a 7 pound, then cook it 35 minutes. Then, shut the oven off and let rest for 2 hours without opening door. Should come out to medium-rare when sliced.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

^^^ thanks for the replys I would say more a traditional Prime Rib. That will get me started on how big of a Rib to get. I have a oven reply now I would like a smoker cook time or can I use the same cook time for the GMG if the weather cooperates?


----------



## BGagner

Ishi Spirit said:


> ^^^ thanks for the replys I would say more a traditional Prime Rib. That will get me started on how big of a Rib to get. I have a oven reply now I would like a smoker cook time or can I use the same cook time for the GMG if the weather cooperates?


Since I've never done one in a smoker, I did a quick google search. Here's one from Traeger Grills. Can't speaker if it's any good, but does have good reviews

http://www.traegergrills.com/recipes/beef/hickory-smoked-prime-rib

You can tell it's a slow morning at work since all I'm doing is perusing the internet. Btw, this is only the recipe I found out of a few that didn't involve finishing in an oven. It's strictly a smoker recipe


----------



## rhs341

Finally all packaged up....Honey BBQ, Owens jalapeño and Owens original.....Honey BBQ is the best hands down, gonna have to "hide " it way back in the freezer....


----------



## 12-Ringer

rhs341 said:


> Finally all packaged up....Honey BBQ, Owens jalapeño and Owens original.....Honey BBQ is the best hands down, gonna have to "hide " it way back in the freezer....


or send a few packs out to your AT brethren :wink:


----------



## nrlombar

what temp does everyone cook their sticks to? I have been doing 160 and am wondering if I am overdoing it?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BGagner

12-Ringer said:


> or send a few packs out to your AT brethren :wink:


I'll glad take a sample of Honey BBQ. Don't want your freezer to get over crowded :wink:


----------



## 12-Ringer

nrlombar said:


> what temp does everyone cook their sticks to? I have been doing 160 and am wondering if I am overdoing it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That's where I take mine


----------



## rhs341

nrlombar said:


> what temp does everyone cook their sticks to? I have been doing 160 and am wondering if I am overdoing it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


158-160......
I would gladly share but my local buddies find out I did a batch and everyone shows up....go figure


----------



## Ishi Spirit

BGagner said:


> Hey Ishi, I can give you some feedback for the oven but not on the smoker. This is from Allrecipes that we use quite a bit for other things. Figured I'd take a look and at least give you a starting point. Put rub/seasonings/butter etc on Prime Rib. Let it rest to room temperature (3-4ish hours). Preheat oven to 500 degrees. Take your weight of Prime Rib Roast and multiply it by 5. So, if a 7 pound, then cook it 35 minutes. Then, shut the oven off and let rest for 2 hours without opening door. Should come out to medium-rare when sliced.


I called the meat market and they have boneless on hand. I'm going to cook a 10# Rib please explain what you season it with. I take that you rub the butter on the Rib before you season it? Man this really sounds good I can't wait till next weekend. I'm going to cook it in the oven and save the smoker for my homemade smoked baked beans and some appetizers. 

All responses are very welcome I'd love to hear more. I'll try and post the finished product.


----------



## BGagner

Ishi Spirit said:


> I called the meat market and they have boneless on hand. I'm going to cook a 10# Rib please explain what you season it with. I take that you rub the butter on the Rib before you season it? Man this really sounds good I can't wait till next weekend. I'm going to cook it in the oven and save the smoker for my homemade smoked baked beans and some appetizers.
> 
> All responses are very welcome I'd love to hear more. I'll try and post the finished product.


Yessir, brush on a very light coat of melted butter before seasoning (just to help the seasoning stick). I've actually tried it without the butter too, and it came out fine so it's really personal preference there. I've also used Olive Oil but that tends to dry it out so steer clear of that. I came across Dixie Dirt Good Ole Butt Rubbins at an outdoor show and primarily use that now. I get it from Piggly Wiggly here, and it's been the only place I could find locally that sales it. You can probably find it locally at a different store though. It's what I use on my Boston Butts, but I tried it one time a few months ago on steak and never looked back. It's incredible. You won't be disappointed if you can find it. It's excellent on beef, pork, seafood, and even mac n' cheese.


----------



## Ebard22

Cabin fever finally got the best of me. Ordered the AMNPS last night and just got back from Lowe's got everything I needed to do the mailbox mod to the MES 30. Hopefully test smoke on some cheese next time the weather breaks and no more waking up every 90 minutes to add chips on long smokes!


----------



## chaded

Wings tonight...


----------



## chaded

Crisping up the skin.


----------



## sawtoothscream

Can't decide what I want. Debating between electric and charcoal. The kettle style grills seems good, can do just about everything I would want but seems small for making enough ribs for a family. Doesn't seem the best for sausage and snack sticks either?

The smokin it style electric units seem nice but seems like you have trade offs their as well.

Decisions. Probably go akorn and see if I use it enough and down the road if I need it to, grab another smoker. 

Have some time to decide, not a fan of cooking in sub 20 weather.


----------



## chaded

sawtoothscream said:


> Can't decide what I want. Debating between electric and charcoal. The kettle style grills seems good, can do just about everything I would want but seems small for making enough ribs for a family. Doesn't seem the best for sausage and snack sticks either?
> 
> The smokin it style electric units seem nice but seems like you have trade offs their as well.
> 
> Decisions. Probably go akorn and see if I use it enough and down the road if I need it to, grab another smoker.
> 
> Have some time to decide, not a fan of cooking in sub 20 weather.


I would go charcoal myself.


----------



## DV1

sawtoothscream said:


> Can't decide what I want. Debating between electric and charcoal. The kettle style grills seems good, can do just about everything I would want but seems small for making enough ribs for a family. Doesn't seem the best for sausage and snack sticks either?
> 
> The smokin it style electric units seem nice but seems like you have trade offs their as well.
> 
> Decisions. Probably go akorn and see if I use it enough and down the road if I need it to, grab another smoker.
> 
> Have some time to decide, not a fan of cooking in sub 20 weather.


Get one of each! :grin:


----------



## adr1601

sawtoothscream said:


> Can't decide what I want. Debating between electric and charcoal. The kettle style grills seems good, can do just about everything I would want but seems small for making enough ribs for a family. Doesn't seem the best for sausage and snack sticks either?
> 
> The smokin it style electric units seem nice but seems like you have trade offs their as well.
> 
> Decisions. Probably go akorn and see if I use it enough and down the road if I need it to, grab another smoker.
> 
> Have some time to decide, not a fan of cooking in sub 20 weather.


Electric. Set it and forget it. My MES has a remote so I don't even have to go out in the cold to adjust temp.


----------



## pbuck

DV1 said:


> Get one of each! :grin:


Exactly!


----------



## MossyMO64

Cold smoked a few chuck eye's with pecan for about an hour.


-----

Then cooked the steaks indirect with a few twice baked potatoes.


-----

When it came time to sear the steaks also added some garlic bread to the grill to toast.


-----

Plated and ready...


-----

Good eating!



Thanks for looking!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks good Mossy....

As for me, at his stage of my life it is electric all the way. I'd rather put the time into my family/guests than the smoker. The only thing I can't do out of my MES with the mailbox mod is the VOLUME I used to be able to put out of the Stumps RF4x3. I'll admit there is something cool about rolling up with your pit and taking on that pitmaster persona, been there, done that, now it's time to enjoy the food and the family. MES is quick, easy, reliable, cleans up easy and can store in the corner of the garage and not take up the garage.

Just my .02

Joe


----------



## sawtoothscream

12-Ringer said:


> Looks good Mossy....
> 
> As for me, at his stage of my life it is electric all the way. I'd rather put the time into my family/guests than the smoker. The only thing I can't do out of my MES with the mailbox mod is the VOLUME I used to be able to put out of the Stumps RF4x3. I'll admit there is something cool about rolling up with your pit and taking on that pitmaster persona, been there, done that, now it's time to enjoy the food and the family. MES is quick, easy, reliable, cleans up easy and can store in the corner of the garage and not take up the garage.
> 
> Just my .02
> 
> Joe


how big of a turkey can you fit in the mes 30?


----------



## 12-Ringer

sawtoothscream said:


> how big of a turkey can you fit in the mes 30?


I had 22lb in last fall and there was a little more room to add...


----------



## sawtoothscream

Hmmm, Might go that route. Seems cheaper to run and should do the job. Thanks


----------



## nrlombar

sawtoothscream said:


> Hmmm, Might go that route. Seems cheaper to run and should do the job. Thanks


I have the 30 and love it. Wish i had the 40 though, could just use a little more sometimes. Also if u get an MES I would reccomend the mailbox mod.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rhs341

nrlombar said:


> I have the 30 and love it. Wish i had the 40 though, could just use a little more sometimes. Also if u get an MES I would reccomend the mailbox mod.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I have the 40 and love it, easy, reliable, easy, works great, easy...simple to clean and store....I've turned out a bunch of stuff on there, and did almost 90 lbs of sticks in the past month.....
I gave a buddy some sticks the other day, 2 days later I get the following text, "wife and daughter found the deer sticks, they are no more".....true story, lol
Did I say the MES is easy????? I'm with Joe, more time with guests and less time Messi g with smoker is the way to go!!!


----------



## nrlombar

Looking for some help. I have been struggling to get my brisket the way I want it. Today was my best one yet but I am still not happy. It was still moist and tender but did not pass the pull test. It was a smaller brisket, so I am thinking that possibly it got cooked too quickly before it had a chance to really break down. I cooked it at 225 the whole time and wrapped it when the IT hit 160. Any suggestions? I feel like I have pork shoulder down but am struggling to get a good enough brisket to serve to guests.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## sawtoothscream

Reviews on the mes units have me a little Leary. Controller and heating issues. Anyone have to replace these parts?

Like the smokin it units but the comparable size to the mes 30 is almost $700 compared to $179 for the mes.


----------



## 12-Ringer

sawtoothscream said:


> Reviews on the mes units have me a little Leary. Controller and heating issues. Anyone have to replace these parts?
> 
> Like the smokin it units but the comparable size to the mes 30 is almost $700 compared to $179 for the mes.


I have not HAD to replace any part of MES. I did replace the door seal and rearranged the rack track so I could hang bologna and sausage. Neither were required, just tweaking to my preference.

Keep in mind, no matter what you spend you'll likely be pouring some more into it with digital thermometers, and other accessories.

Joe


----------



## adr1601

sawtoothscream said:


> Reviews on the mes units have me a little Leary. Controller and heating issues. Anyone have to replace these parts?
> 
> Like the smokin it units but the comparable size to the mes 30 is almost $700 compared to $179 for the mes.


I had to replace the heating element in mine a couple years back and that's it. I've had mine for 4 or 5 years with countless hours on it.
The heating element was a known problem back when I got mine so I knew right where to look for the problem when it happened.
If mine broke today I'd buy another one. .02


----------



## chaded

If someone was close I would sell someone my MES 40 used 2 or 3 times. Just going to stick with my kamado.


----------



## Hntrss95

sawtoothscream said:


> Can't decide what I want. Debating between electric and charcoal. The kettle style grills seems good, can do just about everything I would want but seems small for making enough ribs for a family. Doesn't seem the best for sausage and snack sticks either?
> 
> The smokin it style electric units seem nice but seems like you have trade offs their as well.
> I have a
> Decisions. Probably go akorn and see if I use it enough and down the road if I need it to, grab another smoker.
> 
> Have some time to decide, not a fan of cooking in sub 20 weather.


I can easily cook 5-6 racks of St Louis ribs on my large BGE. They also make a two tiered rack to allow you to get a couple more in there. I have never used electric, so I cannot compare, but I love my egg! No buyers remorse whatsoever.


----------



## Billy H

nrlombar said:


> Looking for some help. I have been struggling to get my brisket the way I want it. Today was my best one yet but I am still not happy. It was still moist and tender but did not pass the pull test. It was a smaller brisket, so I am thinking that possibly it got cooked too quickly before it had a chance to really break down. I cooked it at 225 the whole time and wrapped it when the IT hit 160. Any suggestions? I feel like I have pork shoulder down but am struggling to get a good enough brisket to serve to guests.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Try this. First of all keep it simple and be picky with your cut of meat,I like to pick a brisket that has a bit of firmness to it,not one that bends in half when held in the center. You want some fat but look out for a thick vein of fat that runs through the meat you don't want that. You want a fat cap that's not to thick. Before you unwrap it you want to beat the hell out of it. I use a heavy ladell and go Rocky Balboa on it. When you think you beat it enough, beat it some more. Unwrap it forget about putting any mustard on and apply your rub. It's called rub for a reason you want to really work it into the surface. Wrap it in plastic wrap and stick in fridge overnight. When your time to cook comes take it out leave wrap on and let it get to room temp. Smoker should be 225 with a nice smoke of hickory and red oak. Unwrap brisket and place on smoker fat cap up and let it cook. You want a steady light smoke. Here is where it gets tricky. I wrap my brisket in heavy foil when it's ready to wrap. I let the brisket tell me when it's ready. You want a nice deep dark reddish brown color not quiet black. You definitely don't want it black like some do unless you like the taste of soot. Sometimes you wrap halfway through, sometimes much longer it's never exactly the same. Once your meat gets to around 185 start checking for doneness. Your probe should slide in like butter,or a fork can be twisted. Take it off smoker leave the foil on and try not to tear a hole in it. Wrap the whole shebang in a towel stick in a cooler for minimum of an hour. Then pig out. 

Make notes when you cook. That way when you hit it out of the park you know how you did it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Try this. First of all keep it simple and be picky with your cut of meat,I like to pick a brisket that has a bit of firmness to it,not one that bends in half when held in the center. You want some fat but look out for a thick vein of fat that runs through the meat you don't want that. You want a fat cap that's not to thick. Before you unwrap it you want to beat the hell out of it. I use a heavy ladell and go Rocky Balboa on it. When you think you beat it enough, beat it some more. Unwrap it forget about putting any mustard on and apply your rub. It's called rub for a reason you want to really work it into the surface. Wrap it in plastic wrap and stick in fridge overnight. When your time to cook comes take it out leave wrap on and let it get to room temp. Smoker should be 225 with a nice smoke of hickory and red oak. Unwrap brisket and place on smoker fat cap up and let it cook. You want a steady light smoke. Here is where it gets tricky. I wrap my brisket in heavy foil when it's ready to wrap. I let the brisket tell me when it's ready. You want a nice deep dark reddish brown color not quiet black. You definitely don't want it black like some do unless you like the taste of soot. Sometimes you wrap halfway through, sometimes much longer it's never exactly the same. Once your meat gets to around 185 start checking for doneness. Your probe should slide in like butter,or a fork can be twisted. Take it off smoker leave the foil on and try not to tear a hole in it. Wrap the whole shebang in a towel stick in a cooler for minimum of an hour. Then pig out.
> 
> Make notes when you cook. That way when you hit it out of the park you know how you did it.



Great advice Billy, especially that last line...nothing worse than getting something great and not remembering what you did....
curious, do you keep a water pan/tray in the smoker when doing your brisket? I usually put an aluminum pan under the cut, add some liquid usually cherry dr. pepper or apple juice and let the pan serves a as moisture provider and drip catcher....

Joe


----------



## Billy H

I never use any kind of liquid. I do sometimes apply a little mop but usually don't need it.


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Did some baby backs yesterday. They turned out good, but not great. They got a little dry, as I didn't put enough apple juice in the foil when I wrapped them for 2 hours. 

3-2-1 style. Jack Daniels meat rub, apple chips, and then finished with SBR and some honey. 

Smoking with charcoal can be challenging in 15 degree snowy weather, but the snake method worked out great! 

I'm more of a spare rib guy myself over baby's, but my wife loved em.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Man, they look good!!

Joe


----------



## sawtoothscream

so how much charcoal is used to for smoking. curious to know how much something like a Weber smokey mountain or egg style smoker takes per smoke ribs, turkey, chicken etc.... for some reason i couldnt find it on google.


----------



## rhs341

sawtoothscream said:


> so how much charcoal is used to for smoking. curious to know how much something like a Weber smokey mountain or egg style smoker takes per smoke ribs, turkey, chicken etc.... for some reason i couldnt find it on google.


Well you at least you came to the "google" page of smoking meats....I have an electric MES so I can't answer that, but rest assured someone on here will be glad to help you out!!!!


----------



## chaded

sawtoothscream said:


> so how much charcoal is used to for smoking. curious to know how much something like a Weber smokey mountain or egg style smoker takes per smoke ribs, turkey, chicken etc.... for some reason i couldnt find it on google.


With a kamado (egg), you dont use much charcoal for low and slow cooks. If your going to do 700+ degree sears and pizza cooks all the time you will use quite a bit more. Once you learn how to use a kamado there is not much messing around. My first pork shoulder i did for 12 hours and only had to make a slight vent adjustment once the entire cook. Other than that it held its temp for the twelve hours without me touching it. I have the big version and it still had charcoal left to burn after the cook that i used for another cook.


----------



## 12-Ringer

chaded said:


> With a kamado (egg), you dont use much charcoal for low and slow cooks. If your going to do 700+ degree sears and pizza cooks all the time you will use quite a bit more. Once you learn how to use a kamado there is not much messing around. My first pork shoulder i did for 12 hours and only had to make a slight vent adjustment once the entire cook. Other than that it held its temp for the twelve hours without me touching it. I have the big version and it still had charcoal left to burn after the cook that i used for another cook.


What charcoal do you use Chad?


----------



## chaded

12-Ringer said:


> What charcoal do you use Chad?


I tend to use Royal Oak lump charcoal. My experience with it has been good and the price is right.


----------



## adr1601

chaded said:


> I tend to use Royal Oak lump charcoal. My experience with it has been good and the price is right.


Do you mix any wood in with the charcoal?


----------



## chaded

adr1601 said:


> Do you mix any wood in with the charcoal?


If i am smoking i do. Lately i have been mixing in some apple wood chunks.


----------



## pbuck

I've been getting all my wood chunks from here... https://www.charcoalstore.com/collections/smoking-wood-chunks

I use the no bark chunks. Hickory, Apple and pecan. They're all nice hard, uniform pieces with no 1/2 rotten or pithy crap like you get from the big box store bags. 

My neighbor has a stick burner and I get pieces of oak from him to make chunks for doing briskets.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> I've been getting all my wood chunks from here... https://www.charcoalstore.com/collections/smoking-wood-chunks
> 
> I use the no bark chunks. Hickory, Apple and pecan. They're all nice hard, uniform pieces with no 1/2 rotten or pithy crap like you get from the big box store bags.
> 
> My neighbor has a stick burner and I get pieces of oak from him to make chunks for doing briskets.


How is the shipping?

Joe


----------



## chaded

pbuck said:


> I've been getting all my wood chunks from here... https://www.charcoalstore.com/collections/smoking-wood-chunks
> 
> I use the no bark chunks. Hickory, Apple and pecan. They're all nice hard, uniform pieces with no 1/2 rotten or pithy crap like you get from the big box store bags.
> 
> My neighbor has a stick burner and I get pieces of oak from him to make chunks for doing briskets.



I will have to get some from here. The wood chunks i got from walmart are crap and after picking the good ones out i dont get very much.


----------



## pbuck

12-Ringer said:


> How is the shipping?
> 
> Joe


It's not cheap from the web store but Amazon sells it with prime so it's only $15-$17 for a 5# box.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> It's not cheap from the web store but Amazon sells it with prime so it's only $15-$17 for a 5# box.


good to know - thanks....

sure wish I invented Amazon...

Joe


----------



## pbuck

So, has anyone received their Meater thermometer yet?


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> So, has anyone received their Meater thermometer yet?


Not me - I'm in for the big deal too, the block and 4-probes or whatever the heck it was...last update I got said they were in "Beta-Testing", not exactly sure what that means, but does seem I've heard it before:noidea:

If it works as described, it should be pretty cool.....

Joe


----------



## Blinginpse1

Well after making 100lb of brats and sharing them from Michigan to north Carolina it seems people want more. But I'm Not doing it with a hand crank stuffer again. 

I've researched them time and again. Cabelas doesn't seem to have good electric stuffer reviews. I'd like a 25# but LEM is [emoji15] for their big 1. As Paul said the 5lb just well I need 1 bigger but I need 1 small enough I can make snack sticks on too. 

What recommendations y'all
Have. And I'm not looking to save on some 300$ savings on a China Half built not gonna work after 3months gig. I don't mind price but I want longevity and quality. Looking at around a 500$ish cost is what I'd like to keep it at


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Whoever helps/advises me to the 1 I pick I'll send ya jar BBQ sauce[emoji6]


----------



## Blinginpse1

For the price of the 25# stuffer then buying the motor for it LEM isn't much more expensive BUT the plastic tubes DO NOT entice me. I'd prefer stainless 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bowhuntermitch

sawtoothscream said:


> so how much charcoal is used to for smoking. curious to know how much something like a Weber smokey mountain or egg style smoker takes per smoke ribs, turkey, chicken etc.... for some reason i couldnt find it on google.


I'm using a cheap weber to do my smoking. I use the "snake method" and probably used close to 50 briquettes, lit one end, and the heat stayed right at 200-225 for a full 3 hours...keep in mind this was in 15 degree, snowy weather. Sprinkled apple chips on top of the briquettes. 

Using kingsford charcoal here.


----------



## DV1

bowhuntermitch said:


> I'm using a cheap weber to do my smoking. I use the "snake method" and probably used close to 50 briquettes, lit one end, and the heat stayed right at 200-225 for a full 3 hours...keep in mind this was in 15 degree, snowy weather. Sprinkled apple chips on top of the briquettes.
> 
> Using kingsford charcoal here.


I also use a cheaper model Weber kettle but I added the Slow N Sear. It's a bit pricey but I can get 10-11 hours of steady heat at 225-240 out of one load of charcoal. That was in warm weather, not winter, but I think even in winter, you'll get much more than 3 hours out of a full load. It was a bit pricey but worth every penny to me. I used it probably a dozen times last year and it worked great, with 10-11 hours out of each cook. It was about as close to the 'set it and forget it' feature I get with my MES 30. I would start it up about 10:30 pm, takes about 30-45 minutes to get the meat on and temps stable but I was usually in bed by 11:30 or so, and there was still plenty of heat when I got up at 6 or 7 am. I had to sleep on the couch the first few times and get up every once in a while to check on my temps, but after you get to know your grill with this thing, it holds pretty steady and you can sleep through the night. 

When doing brisket, I would usually wrap at about 160 IT and finish it in my MES 30 or oven, so I didn't need to reload the Weber in the morning. Same for pork butt if you wrap. If you don't wrap, just reload with a little more than half a basket and some wood chunks and you can get a good 16 hours, which is usually enough time to get a butt to 200+ IT (I like 203-205). At least that is how it worked out for me last year.


----------



## Ats002

Well I finally picked up my GMG Daniel Boone! Going to start playing with it tomorrow after work!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Ats002 said:


> Well I finally picked up my GMG Daniel Boone! Going to start playing with it tomorrow after work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats!!!!! Summer of fun right there! Good luck with it!


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Ats002 said:


> Well I finally picked up my GMG Daniel Boone! Going to start playing with it tomorrow after work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have one of them and all I can tell you is your going to like it a lot!


----------



## lovetohunt93

sawtoothscream said:


> so how much charcoal is used to for smoking. curious to know how much something like a Weber smokey mountain or egg style smoker takes per smoke ribs, turkey, chicken etc.... for some reason i couldnt find it on google.


I have the big 22.5" Weber Smokey Mountain. It doesn't use nearly as much as I thought I would when I got it. Seems like for a chicken or two I light a half chimney and dump it on top of a pile of un-lit coal.

If I am doing a long smoke (14+ hours) seems like a whole bag of Kingsford is more than plenty. When Kingsford goes on sale I can get the 18lb bags for like $5. Seems like that $5 worth of coal gives me a full day of heat at about 220 degrees.


----------



## Ats002

Ishi Spirit said:


> I have one of them and all I can tell you is your going to like it a lot!


Ah... I can't wait! Been lurking on this thread for months. The time had come for me to join in on the fun! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ats002

12-Ringer said:


> Congrats!!!!! Summer of fun right there! Good luck with it!


I've been flowing your smoke jobs for a while. Can't wait to try one of your fattie Recipes! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhs341

pbuck said:


> So, has anyone received their Meater thermometer yet?


What? What is this?


----------



## Ats002

So as I begin to start my smoking career... what meat thermometers do y'all recommend? 

And is there any other device I need or should get to make smoking better? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

9# shoulder in since 3am. Be teasing me all day. 🐖☘🍺

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Ats002 said:


> So as I begin to start my smoking career... what meat thermometers do y'all recommend?
> 
> And is there any other device I need or should get to make smoking better?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From my perspective you need two; a good digital thermometer that measures both cooking temp and meat temp simultaneously. The Maverick is often held in high regard, I can give a personal endorsement of the Ivation. Haven't had any issues with my Ivation, I found it to be accurate, and the alarm feature is something that I've come to rely on, especially if I have something in overnight. 

The second would be an instant read pen type. Again the thermapen is often highly recommended, I have a javelin and can't say enough good things about it....


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> 9# shoulder in since 3am. Be teasing me all day. [emoji241][emoji891][emoji481]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Nice


----------



## pbuck

rhs341 said:


> What? What is this?


Meater....

A mythical entity somewhat like a unicorn, Bigfoot and the Loch Ness Monster. There are stories and pictures yet none have ever been proven to exist. Lol!


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> Meater....
> 
> A mythical entity somewhat like a unicorn, Bigfoot and the Loch Ness Monster. There are stories and pictures yet none have ever been proven to exist. Lol!


That's AWESOME!!!



Here's a link to the original Kickstarter campaign....I believe you can still get on board....it's been a long ride. I jumped on in October of 2015 and only have updates to show for it so far....

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...t-truly-wireless-smart-meat-thermom?ref=email

Joe


----------



## stewy24

nrlombar said:


> Looking for some help. I have been struggling to get my brisket the way I want it. Today was my best one yet but I am still not happy. It was still moist and tender but did not pass the pull test. It was a smaller brisket, so I am thinking that possibly it got cooked too quickly before it had a chance to really break down. I cooked it at 225 the whole time and wrapped it when the IT hit 160. Any suggestions? I feel like I have pork shoulder down but am struggling to get a good enough brisket to serve to guests.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 Ive had the best luck not trimming any fat off at all using a simple rub and don't wrap it until you pull it out to let its rest. Use the toothpick method to tell when its done if it slides in easy its done. Comes out perfect every time. Although next time i think i will separate the point and flat to get a nice even bark on the whole flat.


----------



## stewy24

Thought this thread was about something else i have been missing out this whole time.


----------



## spalding756

What's a good budget smoker. I have a small family so don't need anything f huge 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

spalding756 said:


> What's a good budget smoker. I have a small family so don't need anything f huge
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If your looking electric, i would get the masterbuilt mes30.


----------



## 12-Ringer

chaded said:


> If your looking electric, i would get the masterbuilt mes30.


I agree or even the 40....Amazon just had them on sale....just a little more than the 30.

Joe


----------



## Mathias

I'm using a Masterbuilt 30 today. Reminds me of the Ronco adds, set it and forget it (except adding chips)
It's provided flawless service and while my food probably pales in comparison to some of the pros on here, it hasn't garnered any complaints yet.
If I was doing it again, I may consider the 40, but I fit quite a bit of food in this one.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> I'm using a Masterbuilt 30 today. Reminds me of the Ronco adds, set it and forget it (except adding chips)
> It's provided flawless service and while my food probably pales in comparison to some of the pros on here, it hasn't garnered any complaints yet.
> If I was doing it again, I may consider the 40, but I fit quite a bit of food in this one.


Add yourself an AMNPS tray and you don't even need chips. The heat goes directly to the meat and the AMNPS with pellets provides the smoke. This is the basic premise behind the infamous "mailbox mod", but my buddy simply put his tray in the bottom of his MES 30 with a modified small aluminum pie plate to protect from drippings and he has no issues with the AMNPS going out. 

I have the 5x8 in my mailbox, but he fit his inside the MES and has no issues. Doesn't look as "ghetto" as my set....with the mailbox and piping lol

https://www.amazenproducts.com/product_p/amnps5x8.htm

Hope your cut came out well....had to be close now!

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Get together for wife's work…I had to run out and get a pocket protector.
Stop by, I need someone to talk bows, hunting etc with.
Coming out shortly…..


----------



## adr1601

spalding756 said:


> What's a good budget smoker. I have a small family so don't need anything f huge
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


MES with the mailbox mod. Get the 40!! Many times I wish it could hold more but never do I wish less.


----------



## Ats002

Break in completed this afternoon. Cooking some
Bacon now to learn and see if there any hot/cold spots. Going to do a small pork roast tomorrow. 

Joe I ordered the Javelin and will Be ordering the Ivation as well! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrlombar

Guys with pastrami experience is this cured all the way? is that meat raw or cured pink?











Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## stewy24

Fry a hunk and see if it is still pink


----------



## nrlombar

it's pink but I think it could use a little more, thoughts? again first time doing this so any suggestions are appreciated.











Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mathias said:


> Get together for wife's work…I had to run out and get a pocket protector.
> Stop by, I need someone to talk bows, hunting etc with.
> Coming out shortly…..


Hahaha...man do I know that feeling. I wear my camo vest and it's perfect, no one comes over to talk to me....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

nrlombar said:


> it's pink but I think it could use a little more, thoughts? again first time doing this so any suggestions are appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That looks about right to me...but mine sucked[emoji15]when I tried it. I think my issue was in the smoker though..

Good luck, keep us up to date and share the details, especially if it turns out good!

Joe


----------



## nrlombar

12-Ringer said:


> That looks about right to me...but mine sucked[emoji15]when I tried it. I think my issue was in the smoker though..
> 
> Good luck, keep us up to date and share the details, especially if it turns out good!
> 
> Joe


Thanks! I cut brisket in half. Half is going back into the brine the other half is staying as is. See which one I like better and use that moving forward. I'm going to hit it with a black pepper/coriander rub and heavy smoke to finish.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DV1

adr1601 said:


> MES with the mailbox mod. Get the 40!! Many times I wish it could hold more but never do I wish less.


Nice build. I wish they would make an MES big enough to hold a whole packer, I'd buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## nrlombar

DV1 said:


> Nice build. I wish they would make an MES big enough to hold a whole packer, I'd buy it in a heartbeat.


That is my only complaint. Why not make an electric model that is 3 feet wide. Put in dual heating elements, 1 on each side, with an optional divider in case you want to run only half. I have looked around for a wide electric one but have not had much luck. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## nrlombar

something like this but made by masterbuilt. http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/s...m-plaid^250389415278-sku^023560543-adType^PLA

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## stewy24

Well if it was pink on the inside you should be all set. I have done a few. I did one with a venison roast that turned out the best of them all. Good luck


----------



## cc122368

Yeah I'm brining my pastrami and using the coriander and pepper rub when I do my turkey breast. Monday doing hickory deer jerky may be some of my buddys Elk or moose meat jerky.


----------



## sawtoothscream

One more question to you electric guys, I read that it might not be good for chicken because it wont crisp the skin and makes the skin chewy? Do you guys finish it off in the oven or grill it? 

close to ordering but the chewy chicken thing might be a deal breaker.


----------



## adr1601

nrlombar said:


> That is my only complaint. Why not make an electric model that is 3 feet wide. Put in dual heating elements, 1 on each side, with an optional divider in case you want to run only half. I have looked around for a wide electric one but have not had much luck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I'd love one about 50% bigger than my 40.

And get rid of the worthless glass front.


----------



## Billy H

nrlombar said:


> Guys with pastrami experience is this cured all the way? is that meat raw or cured pink?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 Let me respectfully say,, Counting on people looking at a picture on the web to tell you if a piece of meat is cured/cooked/smoked properly and safe to consume is a slippery slope. If your not sure let someone with knowledge of such things take a look. It's one thing to post pics of stuff that's done or in the process just to share.


----------



## Luke M

Going to smoke some brats tomorrow while I try my first attempt at a pastrami, I have a nice flat brisket corned beef and going to give it a try!


----------



## chaded

sawtoothscream said:


> One more question to you electric guys, I read that it might not be good for chicken because it wont crisp the skin and makes the skin chewy? Do you guys finish it off in the oven or grill it?
> 
> close to ordering but the chewy chicken thing might be a deal breaker.



You will not get chicken crispy with an electric smoker that has been mentioned. Too low of temperature.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

The Prime Rib was excellent!! I bought a 9.5 lbs roast for seven hungry guests. The Mrs. made a lettuce salad, green bean casserole, red garlic mashed potatoes. Once everyone had their food there wasn't any conversation it was dead quite as we feasted. 
The family says thanks to 12Ringer and BGadner for the help


----------



## 12-Ringer

sawtoothscream said:


> One more question to you electric guys, I read that it might not be good for chicken because it wont crisp the skin and makes the skin chewy? Do you guys finish it off in the oven or grill it?
> 
> close to ordering but the chewy chicken thing might be a deal breaker.


It is hard to crisp anything in the MES 30 and 40...when I need chicken and bacon crisps I finish in the grill or oven..

Joe


----------



## MossyMO64

Five pound batch of venison jerky smoked with beech.


-----

I do believe I could live on a jerky diet!


----------



## sawtoothscream

12-Ringer said:


> It is hard to crisp anything in the MES 30 and 40...when I need chicken and bacon crisps I finish in the grill or oven..
> 
> Joe


 when you make a fatty do you throw it in the oven after smoking for awhile?


----------



## scfletch

MossyMO64 said:


> Five pound batch of venison jerky smoked with beech.
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> I do believe I could live on a jerky diet!


Man... That looks awesome...


----------



## sawtoothscream

think i might go with a smokin it model 2, seems good enough for what ill be doing with it, built like a tank and using wood chunks. Good reviews as well.


----------



## Blinginpse1

sawtoothscream said:


> think i might go with a smokin it model 2, seems good enough for what ill be doing with it, built like a tank and using wood chunks. Good reviews as well.


I've looked at those and like the stainless but I want something I can cold smoke bacon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sawtoothscream

Blinginpse1 said:


> I've looked at those and like the stainless but I want something I can cold smoke bacon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


they make this plate for it, not sure how it works though honestly.
https://www.smokin-it.com/product-p/smkplt2.htm


----------



## Blinginpse1

NOW THAT is interesting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 12-Ringer

sawtoothscream said:


> when you make a fatty do you throw it in the oven after smoking for awhile?


Yes, cranked up to 450 or set on broil, takes just a few minutes as I am only crisping at that point, everything else is cooked.

Joe


----------



## Oh Shoot

Thinking of buying this...anybody have one or heard of reviews?https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/58cefcb704b55/Screenshot_20170319-170902.png?


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Oh Shoot

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Oh Shoot said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Yep...one of the more popular models...doubt you'd be sorry. Add the mailbox mod or an ANMPS tray and you have a super set-up....at least I think so


----------



## nicko

Mixed up this rub/seasoning tonight. Put it on a flank steak on the BGE smoked at 225-250. Great season!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Mixed up this rub/seasoning tonight. Put it on a flank steak on the BGE smoked at 225-250. Great season!!


Looks like it would be good....corn starch is an interesting twist 

Joe


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Looks like it would be good....corn starch is an interesting twist
> 
> Joe


I wasn't sure what to make of that either. Maybe helps keep the spices from
clumping together was my thought.


----------



## cc122368

Deer jerky the kids attacked it 3 kids all grabbed 5 pieces each as soon as it was done.
View attachment 5701689


----------



## nicko

Oh.....turmeric is like powdered yellow food dye. Make sure it all makes it in your seasoning bowl. I was scrubbing our counter to get the yellow stain off.


----------



## Ats002

Well finally did my first smoke in the new GMG Daniel Bowie. 

Started off with a 5 lb pork butt. A little smaller than I what I wanted but already had it in the freezer. 

Rubbed it down with Stubbs pork rub and wrapped it. It was in the fridge for 24 hours. Took it out and let it come to room temp. 









Smoked it at 225 for 7 hours and wrapped it when it hit 162 IT. Took it to a IT of 201. 

I pulled 3/4 of it before I remembered to snap a photos. Sliced the 1/4 into thin slices. 

















Overall it turned out great for my first try with the GMG! Looking forward to try ribs one day this week! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Ats002 said:


> Well finally did my first smoke in the new GMG Daniel Bowie.
> 
> Started off with a 5 lb pork butt. A little smaller than I what I wanted but already had it in the freezer.
> 
> Rubbed it down with Stubbs pork rub and wrapped it. It was in the fridge for 24 hours. Took it out and let it come to room temp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smoked it at 225 for 7 hours and wrapped it when it hit 162 IT. Took it to a IT of 201.
> 
> I pulled 3/4 of it before I remembered to snap a photos. Sliced the 1/4 into thin slices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall it turned out great for my first try with the GMG! Looking forward to try ribs one day this week!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Welcome to the addiction....that looks great!

Joe


----------



## chaded

For some of you guys that are looking to get into smoking and with an electric, if you are around SE Ohio i have a masterbuilt 40 inch bluetooth that I have only used twice that i would let go for a good price.


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Smoked a 2.5# pork loin yesterday. 225*. Started at 10:30, ended about 1:30 with a 145 internal temp. Wrapped in foil, towel and let sit for an hour. Brought it up to 155* IT. Some of the best pork loin I've had. The wife and I will be having pork loin sandwhiches for a few days! I forgot to take pics. 

For those intimidated by smoking for their first time, pork loin is about as easy as it gets.


----------



## Blinginpse1

chaded said:


> For some of you guys that are looking to get into smoking and with an electric, if you are around SE Ohio i have a masterbuilt 40 inch bluetooth that I have only used twice that i would let go for a good price.


How come u selling


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chaded

Blinginpse1 said:


> How come u selling
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I use my kamado for everything and the electric just sits here. I am selling it well under what a new one costs and including a AMNZ pellet smoker with it. I just really have no use for it and it would make a great smoker for someone wanting to get into it without spending a bunch of money.


----------



## Blinginpse1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## agrippando

Deer meatballs on the Hasty Bake!


----------



## Ats002

Dang they look good! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

Recipe and details ^^^ for those meatballs.


----------



## nicko

Blinginpse1 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ummmmm......uh....soooo.....whaaat?


----------



## Blinginpse1

nicko said:


> Ummmmm......uh....soooo.....whaaat?


Plenty to smoke after today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bones816

Blinginpse1 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Smoke 'em if ya got 'em!


----------



## nicko

Looks like a scene from "the hills have eyes".


----------



## Blinginpse1

They did have eyes. But I Shot them and then stuck em lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Blinginpse1

Bout 27 of em


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Diesel79

I'm thinking about picking up a Yoder YS640 next week for my introduction onto the pellet grill world. This is all assuming the federal govt doesn't bleed me dry on Friday after I get my taxes done.


----------



## Blinginpse1

Diesel79 said:


> I'm thinking about picking up a Yoder YS640 next week for my introduction onto the pellet grill world. This is all assuming the federal govt doesn't bleed me dry on Friday after I get my taxes done.


I just paid them 2k plus the 18k through the year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Diesel79

I don't even want to say what we pay in. It's depressing.


----------



## zmax hunter

This is the type of pellet grill i have.. Chargrill has an email subscription which sends out weekly recipes..this one looks awesome! Gonna have to try it.

Its practically spring/summer/fall grilling and smoking season..this thread needs to be Smokey,..i mean STICKY! haha

https://youtu.be/bzjkkvpners


----------



## sawtoothscream

Dang cant decide seems like everything lower price is a crap shoot. 

Like the idea of the kamado grills, can do it all. Like that it can do pizza, smoke and would love it for steaks and burgers. You have the akorn at under $400 and it sounds like after a few years it rusts apart, everything else i see is $700+

hard decisions, probably just order the smokin it model and maybe grab a kamado style grill later on or just a weber kettle.


----------



## realtown12

I've had an akorn for a couple of years, I use it all year around. Im just starting to see some rust. I plan on sanding and painting with high heat paint in the next month. I think the price point is closer to $300, if not $250.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JCoulas

Ribs from the weekend


----------



## chaded

Looks killer .


----------



## 12-Ringer

chaded said:


> Looks killer .


I agree


----------



## pbuck

JCoulas said:


> Ribs from the weekend


Those look great! Care to share the details? Rub, time, temp, foil, no foil etc.


----------



## pbuck

Stuck 2 lbs of venison roast in brine today to make pastrami. Also got all the fixins to make honey bbq snack sticks and summer sausage. Going to make some smoked meats next week!


----------



## nicko

Eating like kings (and one queen) here tonight. I picked up a 4 lb NY strip roast at the local butcher. I seasoned it with the homemade steak rub I posted a page or two back and have had it going on the BGE since 4:00pm. Gonna have to ramp the dome temp up to get it done in time but I know it's going to taste great regardless. I purposely put it on the grate with the fat side down knowing the way that fat rendering cools the meat and makes the IT stall. As much as I would normally consider it an abomination, I'm cooking this to an IT temp of about 150-155. My wife and son don't like any pink in their steak but I know from past smokes that low and slow produces a very tender meat unless you really overdo it. I also have a liquid pan filled with Coca Cola beneath it so moisture will not be an issue.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Sounds delicious....


----------



## nicko

Oh my....just pulled the roast and tried a small piece of bark that formed on a fatty edge and it tasted like bacon.


----------



## rhs341

^^^^.....made my mouth water....a little bit!!!!!!


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Diesel79 said:


> I'm thinking about picking up a Yoder YS640 next week for my introduction onto the pellet grill world. This is all assuming the federal govt doesn't bleed me dry on Friday after I get my taxes done.


I've been looking into them also. If you beat me to it post pics of it and how you like it.


----------



## Diesel79

Ishi Spirit said:


> I've been looking into them also. If you beat me to it post pics of it and how you like it.


Just got it delivered yesterday. The local dealer let me know he had 1 left in stock so I had to buy it. Lol They are very nice looking and a solid built cooker. 

Probably won't have a chance to fire it up until next week unfortunately. Gonna do some bacon first to start seasoning it and hopefully a couple pork butts and a brisket next saturday.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Anxious to see the smoker and the food!


----------



## pbuck

Corning the venison for pastrami...


----------



## hokiehunter373

pbuck said:


> Corning the venison for pastrami...


What recipe did you use?


----------



## JCoulas

pbuck said:


> JCoulas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ribs from the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> Those look great! Care to share the details? Rub, time, temp, foil, no foil etc.
Click to expand...

Trimmed pork side ribs/membrane removed
Yellow mustard as a binding agent
Three little pigs Kansas City Championship BBQ Seasoning/Rub 
Wrapped in plastic wrap in the fridge overnight. 
Take out of fridge and allow to come to room temperature. 
Set smoker temp to 225 with apple wood/pellets. 
Place ribs on grate meat side up...close lid.... forget about them for 3 hours while maintaining temp. 
Pull ribs off grill place on foil sheet. Sprinkle each side with brown sugar and a nice drizzle of honey or agave nectar. Place a couple dabs of butter on each side also or parkay squeeze margarine. ( we don't have that in Canada)
Wrap ribs tight in the foil. Double it up if need be. 
Place ribs back on smoker meat side down for 1 1/2to 2 hours
Remove ribs and let vent for 10 minutes. 
Prepare sauce/glaze. Your fav barbecue sauce with about a 1/2 cup of apple juice to thin it out and a splash of cider vinegar if you want. Mix up and heat in pot almost to a boil or in microwave. 
Place ribs back on grill meat side down. Apply warmed glaze to back of ribs and let smoke for 10-15 minutes. Flip racks over meat side up and glaze. Glaze every 10 minutes if desired for another 30 minutes to let the glaze set. 
Remove racks/ rest for 10 minutes. 
Cut up and enjoy.


----------



## pbuck

hokiehunter373 said:


> What recipe did you use?



1 liter water
1/4 cup kosher salt
1/4 c sugar
2 tbsp brown sugar
1 tbsp pickling spice
1 1/2 tsp pink cure
3 garlic cloves sliced 

That's about perfect for 2# meat.


----------



## pbuck

JCoulas said:


> Trimmed pork side ribs/membrane removed
> Yellow mustard as a binding agent
> Three little pigs Kansas City Championship BBQ Seasoning/Rub
> Wrapped in plastic wrap in the fridge overnight.
> Take out of fridge and allow to come to room temperature.
> Set smoker temp to 225 with apple wood/pellets.
> Place ribs on grate meat side up...close lid.... forget about them for 3 hours while maintaining temp.
> Pull ribs off grill place on foil sheet. Sprinkle each side with brown sugar and a nice drizzle of honey or agave nectar. Place a couple dabs of butter on each side also or parkay squeeze margarine. ( we don't have that in Canada)
> Wrap ribs tight in the foil. Double it up if need be.
> Place ribs back on smoker meat side down for 1 1/2to 2 hours
> Remove ribs and let vent for 10 minutes.
> Prepare sauce/glaze. Your fav barbecue sauce with about a 1/2 cup of apple juice to thin it out and a splash of cider vinegar if you want. Mix up and heat in pot almost to a boil or in microwave.
> Place ribs back on grill meat side down. Apply warmed glaze to back of ribs and let smoke for 10-15 minutes. Flip racks over meat side up and glaze. Glaze every 10 minutes if desired for another 30 minutes to let the glaze set.
> Remove racks/ rest for 10 minutes.
> Cut up and enjoy.


Thanks!!!!

Pretty much a 3-2-1 but I appreciate you passing along the little added extras like the honey and squeeze parkay. I usually just foil em with a little Apple juice.


----------



## JCoulas

pbuck said:


> jcoulas said:
> 
> 
> 
> trimmed pork side ribs/membrane removed
> yellow mustard as a binding agent
> three little pigs kansas city championship bbq seasoning/rub
> wrapped in plastic wrap in the fridge overnight.
> Take out of fridge and allow to come to room temperature.
> Set smoker temp to 225 with apple wood/pellets.
> Place ribs on grate meat side up...close lid.... Forget about them for 3 hours while maintaining temp.
> Pull ribs off grill place on foil sheet. Sprinkle each side with brown sugar and a nice drizzle of honey or agave nectar. Place a couple dabs of butter on each side also or parkay squeeze margarine. ( we don't have that in canada)
> wrap ribs tight in the foil. Double it up if need be.
> Place ribs back on smoker meat side down for 1 1/2to 2 hours
> remove ribs and let vent for 10 minutes.
> Prepare sauce/glaze. Your fav barbecue sauce with about a 1/2 cup of apple juice to thin it out and a splash of cider vinegar if you want. Mix up and heat in pot almost to a boil or in microwave.
> Place ribs back on grill meat side down. Apply warmed glaze to back of ribs and let smoke for 10-15 minutes. Flip racks over meat side up and glaze. Glaze every 10 minutes if desired for another 30 minutes to let the glaze set.
> Remove racks/ rest for 10 minutes.
> Cut up and enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!!!!
> 
> Pretty much a 3-2-1 but i appreciate you passing along the little added extras like the honey and squeeze parkay. I usually just foil em with a little apple juice.
Click to expand...

n/p


----------



## 12-Ringer

Thought I'd share Cabelas has their new Deluxe 8.7" slicer on a doorbuster sale tomorrow 3/24. Price is $99.99, reg price $199.99. In store only from 8:00am - 1:0pm (while supplies last)

Also thought I'd share this "corned" pre-mix from PS. I haven't tried making it, but when my buddy did it was pretty awesome...

https://www.psseasoning.com/products/815-corned-beef-seasoning

This thread ROCKS!!

Joe


----------



## hokiehunter373

pbuck said:


> 1 liter water
> 1/4 cup kosher salt
> 1/4 c sugar
> 2 tbsp brown sugar
> 1 tbsp pickling spice
> 1 1/2 tsp pink cure
> 3 garlic cloves sliced
> 
> That's about perfect for 2# meat.


Awesome thanks. Usually I just cure mine for a week or so but I'll have to try this


----------



## nicko

Different pizza in the BGE tonight. We have a good chunk of meat leftover from the NY strip roast last night so I sliced sone of it up for a steak pizza.

- dough pressed out in cornmeal
- light drizzle and spread of olive oil on dough
- sparkling of home mix steak seasoning
- spread of sliced up yellow onions
- portsbella mushroom sliced
- NY strip slices
- fresh shredded Monterey Jack cheese (works really well with steak)
- roasted red peppers on one half of the pie

Damn good!!!!


----------



## pbuck

hokiehunter373 said:


> Awesome thanks. Usually I just cure mine for a week or so but I'll have to try this


I did a week last time but some guys are doing 3 days and it's turning out ok. I'm going to do 5 just to be safe. My roasts aren't real thick.


----------



## pbuck

nicko said:


> Different pizza in the BGE tonight. We have a good chunk of meat leftover from the NY strip roast last night so I sliced sone of it up for a steak pizza.
> 
> - dough pressed out in cornmeal
> - light drizzle and spread of olive oil on dough
> - sparkling of home mix steak seasoning
> - spread of sliced up yellow onions
> - portsbella mushroom sliced
> - NY strip slices
> - fresh shredded Monterey Jack cheese (works really well with steak)
> - roasted red peppers on one half of the pie
> 
> Damn good!!!!


You're the pizza pro nicko! Looks good!


----------



## BGagner

Ishi Spirit said:


> View attachment 5698809
> View attachment 5698825
> The Prime Rib was excellent!! I bought a 9.5 lbs roast for seven hungry guests. The Mrs. made a lettuce salad, green bean casserole, red garlic mashed potatoes. Once everyone had their food there wasn't any conversation it was dead quite as we feasted.
> The family says thanks to 12Ringer and BGadner for the help


No prob at all; glad to hear y'all enjoyed it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stewy24

pbuck said:


> Corning the venison for pastrami...


Looks good. Venison pastrami is awesome.


----------



## pbuck

Anyone have any suggestions on how to cook up a lil trout on the smoker or grill?


----------



## adr1601

Nice catch! Maybe take a fillet and treat it like a piece of Salmon??? Brine it and smoke it?

Personally the only way I eat Trout it to fillet it, bread it, and fry it.


----------



## Blinginpse1

Cut head off gut it scale it. Leave fines on. Lay it on aluminum foil put butter inside the fish then top with butter and lemon pepper then wrap it up and cook it for about a hour at 275


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> Anyone have any suggestions on how to cook up a lil trout on the smoker or grill?


The salmon and scallop recipe someone posted way back was awesome when we smoked some trout. I'm not sure how far back it's posted


----------



## chaded

Salt, pepper, butter, BAM!


----------



## Boxerboxer

This isn't smoking but last year I poached skin-on trout fillets in butter with fresh thyme and a crushed garlic clove and it's one of the best things I've ever eaten.


----------



## pbuck

Thanks guys. I'm gonna have to pick something. I have a few small ones too but I usually grill them with butter and lemon like Bling suggested.


----------



## Musgrat

Not reading all 181 pages, but does anyone have a Lang Smoker? Whats your thoughts on quality, and cookability. I'm looking at the 36" Original.


----------



## DV1

pbuck said:


> Thanks guys. I'm gonna have to pick something. I have a few small ones too but I usually grill them with butter and lemon like Bling suggested.


I use this for smoked salmon, trout and scallops. Comes out great. I also use a cedar plank. Don't know if that does anything for flavor but it sure helps get it off the grill when it's done. 

1/3 cup soy sauce
1/4 cup brown sugar
1/3 cup olive oil
1/3 cup of water
1 heaping teaspoon of minced garlic
a few shakes of ginger 
optional- a little cayenne for some heat 
Let the filet's sit in it for at least 4 hours


----------



## pbuck

DV1 said:


> I use this for smoked salmon, trout and scallops. Comes out great. I also use a cedar plank. Don't know if that does anything for flavor but it sure helps get it off the grill when it's done.
> 
> 1/3 cup soy sauce
> 1/4 cup brown sugar
> 1/3 cup olive oil
> 1/3 cup of water
> 1 heaping teaspoon of minced garlic
> a few shakes of ginger
> optional- a little cayenne for some heat
> Let the filet's sit in it for at least 4 hours


Ok, this sounds great. Should be really easy to do on the BGE and I can get some smoke on em that way.  I'll report back tomorrow. Wish I could do them today but I have our WV State Archery indoor championships to shoot in this afternoon.


----------



## Blinginpse1

pbuck said:


> Ok, this sounds great. Should be really easy to do on the BGE and I can get some smoke on em that way.  I'll report back tomorrow. Wish I could do them today but I have our WV State Archery indoor championships to shoot in this afternoon.


Good luck p


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bambikiller

Ribs and a whole chicken going down today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Musgrat said:


> Not reading all 181 pages, but does anyone have a Lang Smoker? Whats your thoughts on quality, and cookability. I'm looking at the 36" Original.


My neighbor is out right now doing a pork butt on the one he just got. His has the dual cooker deal. He seems to like it and I've had some brisket off of it but I really can't give any more than that other than He did say it burns a good bit of wood.


----------



## pbuck

Blinginpse1 said:


> Good luck p
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks, b.


----------



## 12-Ringer

DV1 said:


> I use this for smoked salmon, trout and scallops. Comes out great. I also use a cedar plank. Don't know if that does anything for flavor but it sure helps get it off the grill when it's done.
> 
> 1/3 cup soy sauce
> 1/4 cup brown sugar
> 1/3 cup olive oil
> 1/3 cup of water
> 1 heaping teaspoon of minced garlic
> a few shakes of ginger
> optional- a little cayenne for some heat
> Let the filet's sit in it for at least 4 hours


Yes....this is the one I was referring too, came out great!!!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> Ok, this sounds great. Should be really easy to do on the BGE and I can get some smoke on em that way.  I'll report back tomorrow. Wish I could do them today but I have our WV State Archery indoor championships to shoot in this afternoon.


Good luck ....keep em in the 12-ring.


----------



## 12-Ringer

bambikiller said:


> Ribs and a whole chicken going down today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome!!!

Joe


----------



## adr1601

Got a rack a ribs like those above in the smoker. 
Coated them with just Legg's Chorizo sausage seasoning for 3-4 hours and then gonna wrap with butter and brown sugar for 2 hours then sauce for 1 hour. First time trying a rub with no sweets in it.
We'll see.


----------



## adr1601

This guys first recipe on the page is absolute money for Salmon.http://www.johns-guide-service.com/Recipes.html


----------



## Blinginpse1

Ended up with 86lb of beef/pork bratwurst made last night. Made zesty Italian jalapeño cheddar and beer and cheddar. Used devils backbone for the beer additive. 
Smoked these bit ago with apple wood. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 12-Ringer

adr1601 said:


> This guys first recipe on the page is absolute money for Salmon.http://www.johns-guide-service.com/Recipes.html


Sounds awesome.....thanks for sharing!

Joe


----------



## noklok

*Chicken*

My first beer can chicken. White meat was awesome, dark was good, skin was rubbery. Any tricks to crisp it like finishing on my grill?


----------



## 12-Ringer

noklok said:


> My first beer can chicken. White meat was awesome, dark was good, skin was rubbery. Any tricks to crisp it like finishing on my grill?


You said it already..finish on 425+ degree grill or oven...either or will crisp it up nicely...won't take but a few minutes...

Joe


----------



## noklok

12-Ringer said:


> You said it already..finish on 425+ degree grill or oven...either or will crisp it up nicely...won't take but a few minutes...
> 
> Joe


Thanks. Next time. I'm trying pastrami next.


----------



## nrlombar

Just threw 5 lb of pastrami into the smoker. Really excited to see how it finishes up!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## sawtoothscream

after much thought, ended up getting the akorn today. Cant wait to get started


----------



## sawtoothscream

meat meat probes are you guys liking? was looking at the maverik et 732


----------



## 12-Ringer

sawtoothscream said:


> meat meat probes are you guys liking? was looking at the maverik et 732


That will be just fine...I've become a fan of the Ivation...pretty sure a few bucks cheaper than the Maverick. You'll also want a good insta-read....I use my Javelin for everything now, even in the house...cook until the meat is done not on pre-determined time limits...WOW what a difference.

Joe


----------



## sawtoothscream

12-Ringer said:


> That will be just fine...I've become a fan of the Ivation...pretty sure a few bucks cheaper than the Maverick. You'll also want a good insta-read....I use my Javelin for everything now, even in the house...cook until the meat is done not on pre-determined time limits...WOW what a difference.
> 
> Joe


ordered both, thanks. give the Ivation a try


----------



## chaded

I have always heard the ivation is made by the same company as maverick and is rebranded. Either one will do the job.


----------



## pbuck

chaded said:


> I have always heard the ivation is made by the same company as maverick and is rebranded. Either one will do the job.


Yep.


----------



## ruffme

sawtoothscream said:


> meat meat probes are you guys liking? was looking at the maverik et 732


you looking for instant read or a leave in probe?


----------



## Kempire

12-Ringer said:


> Thanks to Nicko and his new Green Egg there has been a bunch of smokehouse talk recently, so much so over the last 24hours that I had to go out and roll me a fattie....
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> During
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre smoke
> 
> 
> In the smoker now....can't wait
> 
> I was on such a roll I forget to snap shots before "the roll" - once the bacon weave was complete and seasoned, with the sausage rolled over top, I slather the sausage wtih Sweet Baby Rays Original BBQ sauce, on topo of the slather goes pepperjack cheese, spinach, red onion and garlic. Roll the sausage UP, roll the bacon weave down - season again - I have become a HUGE fan of the Kansas City Rub that Open Season produces - can grab it lots of places, even Cabelas now. Their seasons are not nearly sa salty as many others on teh market.
> 
> It's in the smoke house now, holding a solid 210 degree temp with a heavy hickory/pecan smoke - couple hours (internal temp of 160) I'll pull that baby out and brush with a bit of a sweeter sauce, Sweet Baby Rays Honey Blend. Whole fattie didn't run me $25 and will taste like a MILLION bucks - even hada little left over for ac couple chubbies.... :wink:
> 
> PIcs of the finished product later...
> 
> If you're a smoker - share some of your craft!!!
> 
> Joe


Super impressed with the bacon weave! I'm definitely stealing that technique rather than the regular old circular wrap.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Kempire said:


> Super impressed with the bacon weave! I'm definitely stealing that technique rather than the regular old circular wrap.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Yes, quite the innovator.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Yes, quite the innovator.


Really???

Some folks just can't help themselves I guess!

Have a great day Billy!


----------



## pbuck

15# honey BBQ sticks with pepper jack cheese for smoke tomorrow.


----------



## nrlombar

Finished up the pastrami last night, very pleased with it. Will be doing it again.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> 15# honey BBQ sticks with pepper jack cheese for smoke tomorrow.


Nice set up!!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

nrlombar said:


> Finished up the pastrami last night, very pleased with it. Will be doing it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Man that looks good....I'm going to have to give it a try!

Joe


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

nrlombar said:


> Finished up the pastrami last night, very pleased with it. Will be doing it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That's about as perfect a picture as you'd find anywhere.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

What a great day to make meat! Have snack sticks in the MES, venison pastrami in the BGE, all the stuff ready to grind and stuff summer sausage for smoking tomorrow AND turkeys gobbling their fool heads off on both sides of the house!!! 

Just glad it's not season here yet!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> What a great day to make meat! Have snack sticks in the MES, venison pastrami in the BGE, all the stuff ready to grind and stuff summer sausage for smoking tomorrow AND turkeys gobbling their fool heads off on both sides of the house!!!
> 
> Just glad it's not season here yet!! [emoji15][emoji23]


One heck of an operation you've got going on right there...

Joe


----------



## Blinginpse1

pbuck said:


> What a great day to make meat! Have snack sticks in the MES, venison pastrami in the BGE, all the stuff ready to grind and stuff summer sausage for smoking tomorrow AND turkeys gobbling their fool heads off on both sides of the house!!!
> 
> Just glad it's not season here yet!! [emoji15][emoji23]


Isn't your MES propane? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pbuck

Blinginpse1 said:


> Isn't your MES propane?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nope electric. 

Masterbuilt Electric Smoker.. MES [emoji1360]


----------



## Blinginpse1

Ok for some
Reason I was thinking you had a propane. I was going to ask the pros and cons


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pbuck

Pastrami is off!!


----------



## adr1601

That's pretty impressive looking.^^


----------



## spalding756

I been looking at a few smokers at Walmart. I don't know what I'm looking for. Should I get electric?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> That's pretty impressive looking.^^


It's pretty impressive tasting too!! Dang! This stuff is good! 

Just got the SS stuffed. Time to clean up a little before the boss gets home. Lol!


----------



## adr1601

pbuck said:


> It's pretty impressive tasting too!! Dang! This stuff is good!
> 
> Just got the SS stuffed. Time to clean up a little. Lol!


That from your recipe from a couple pages back?


----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> That from your recipe from a couple pages back?


Yes. I smoked it with oak chunks on the egg @ 220-230 until IT got to around 140 (about 3 hours) then steamed it to 150-155 in the oven. Put them on a cooling rack on cookie sheet and added some water and tented it with foil. 

Was in the brine since last Thursday. Just coriander and fresh ground black pepper rub.

Little more pastrami porn. Lol!


----------



## adr1601

pbuck said:


> Yes. I smoked it with oak chunks on the egg @ 220-230 until IT got to around 140 (about 3 hours) then steamed it to 150-155 in the oven. Put them on a cooling rack on cookie sheet and added some water and tented it with foil.
> 
> Was in the brine since last Thursday. Just coriander and fresh ground black pepper rub.
> 
> Little more pastrami porn. Lol!
> View attachment 5742657


Unfortunately it will be months before I get some meat to try this. I actually went and pulled out some of the cured stuff I had in the freezer and made a sandwich after seeing this. LOL


----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> Unfortunately it will be months before I get some meat to try this. I actually went and pulled out some of the cured stuff I had in the freezer and made a sandwich after seeing this. LOL


Nice!! Lol!

The sandwich part, I mean. The months before getting more meat sucks! Lol


----------



## Blinginpse1

Pbuck


He's got the meats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pbuck

Snack sticks out and cooling! [emoji1360][emoji1360]


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> Pastrami is off!!


Damn buck....that looks amazing!!

How did you steam it?

Joe


----------



## pbuck

12-Ringer said:


> Damn buck....that looks amazing!!
> 
> How did you steam it?
> 
> Joe


Just put a cookie cooling rack in a cake pan with a little water and tented over the meat with foil. Put it in the oven at 350 for awhile.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> Just put a cookie cooling rack in a cake pan with a little water and tented over the meat with foil. Put it in the oven at 350 for awhile.


Thanks...I did read that the first time, not sure why it didn't register?

Curious...how long will that stay fresh...can you slice it down like lunchmeat from a deli counter for sandwiches?


----------



## pbuck

12-Ringer said:


> Thanks...I did read that the first time, not sure why it didn't register?
> 
> Curious...how long will that stay fresh...can you slice it down like lunchmeat from a deli counter for sandwiches?


Well, it's cured and smoked. I'd say it would last a good while in the refrigerator. I'll wager to say it'll get eaten way before it has a chance to go bad. Lol

I sliced mine down as thin as I could and made modified (no rye) Rueben sammies tonight. I'm going to keep some for more sandwiches and vacuum seal and freeze a little so my buddy can have some when he comes up next month.


----------



## adr1601

Maybe I missed it, but what was it crusted with?

While your at it, any curing time guide line that you can refer to for this? 

I'm putting this on paper and adding it to the file.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> Well, it's cured and smoked. I'd say it would last a good while in the refrigerator. I'll wager to say it'll get eaten way before it has a chance to go bad. Lol
> 
> I sliced mine down as thin as I could and made modified (no rye) Rueben sammies tonight. I'm going to keep some for more sandwiches and vacuum seal and freeze a little so my buddy can have some when he comes up next month.



Nice - looks great!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Does anyone know if you can run the fan on Traeger pro series, without heat? I am curious as to whether or not the fan is linked directly the auger/heat or if it runs independently.

Joe


----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> Maybe I missed it, but what was it crusted with?
> 
> While your at it, any curing time guide line that you can refer to for this?
> 
> I'm putting this on paper and adding it to the file.


The video I got the recipe from calls for 3 days in the brine and that may be enough but, I left mine in for 5. The first batch I made it was in 7 days just because I couldn't find time to smoke it. 

After I rinsed the meat well and patted it dry I Rubbed it with coarse fresh ground black pepper and ground coriander. Don't know how much coriander I just dumped some in. lol I did go a little too course when I ground the pepper and it wanted to all fall off so I wouldn't go super chunky.


----------



## chaded

Looking good, Paul!


----------



## pbuck

12-Ringer said:


> Nice - looks great!
> 
> Joe


Thanks guys. 

Honestly for as easy as it is to make, everyone should try it. It's becoming some of my favorite venison now.


----------



## hokiehunter373

pbuck said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Honestly for as easy as it is to make, everyone should try it. It's becoming some of my favorite venison now.


Same here. I used to get my deer processed and have them do up pastrami for me but after making it once I said the hell with that and do it myself. I think I've done 4 roasts now and they're always delicious. I do like you and get Rueben fixings. Can't go wrong


----------



## Luke M

hokiehunter373 said:


> Same here. I used to get my deer processed and have them do up pastrami for me but after making it once I said the hell with that and do it myself. I think I've done 4 roasts now and they're always delicious. I do like you and get Rueben fixings. Can't go wrong


What portion of the deer do you use for this? the deer I shoot dont normally have much of a brisket on them and thought that is the portion used to make it.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Luke M said:


> What portion of the deer do you use for this? the deer I shoot dont normally have much of a brisket on them and thought that is the portion used to make it.


I use roasts


----------



## adr1601

Luke M said:


> What portion of the deer do you use for this? the deer I shoot dont normally have much of a brisket on them and thought that is the portion used to make it.


I made a dry brine version similar to that and used large chunks from the hind quarters and back straps. Basically you can use anything but will get different textures depending.


----------



## pbuck

Luke M said:


> What portion of the deer do you use for this? the deer I shoot dont normally have much of a brisket on them and thought that is the portion used to make it.


I believe they're the top and bottom round roasts and/or sirloin.


----------



## pbuck

All packaged up! 

9# beef/pork Owens honey BBQ snack sticks and 11# of venison summer sausage with Witts seasoning. Both with pepper jack cheese. [emoji1360][emoji1360]


----------



## adr1601

As much of this stuff as you do, you need a chamber vac. sealer.


----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> As much of this stuff as you do, you need a chamber vac. sealer.


Yes I do. I'm under equipped in that category. I'm thinking it's a great idea for Santa Claus. [emoji1360]


----------



## nrlombar

Caught some king fish down in Florida today, guide said it was a great fish to smoke and make dip from. Anybody got any recipes? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MossyMO64

Our faithful grilling buddy Grissom hanging out on the snow bank keeping an eye on dinner!


-----

Grilling the sandwich with indirect heat on cast iron.


-----

Grilled pastrami, sauerkraut and cheese sandwich served with seasoned tater tots with a side of nacho cheese.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nrlombar said:


> Caught some king fish down in Florida today, guide said it was a great fish to smoke and make dip from. Anybody got any recipes?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



I've used several variations on this and most times turns out really good (disclaimer - never tried with kingfish - but have with tuna, trout, striped-bass, salmon, croaker, and mahi) ....

take your cuts and rinse them with room temp water
brine them in a 50/50 combo of your choice of white wine and room temp water (to that brine you will want to add 1/8 cup of salt for every pint of liquid you use), the brine should completely cover the cuts of fish
you will want to brine for an hour minimum - I tend to shoot for around 90-mins to two hours....don't let this go overnight as it will get too salty
remove from the brine, rinse with room temp tap water
dip your cuts into a bath of teriyaki to ensure the entire cut is coated
from the teriyaki bath directly to the smoker
if you have cedar planks, use them, if not be sure to spray/butter your racks or put foil down to help the fish from sticking...I use planks
if you have the ability to run your smoker at low temps (around 130-150) do that for the first hour and then crank up to 200 degrees until your cuts hit an IT of at least 165...(you don't have to start out low, but it does help the fish absorb some of the smoke, but not a necessity) - time will vary on type and size of your cuts...you want to make sure its cooked all the way through..

while the fish is smoking gather and measure out your ingredients for the dip ...(this would be good for about 2-3 lbs of fish) I would not recommend mixing this together and waiting for the fish to finish...when I have done that I don't get the same flavor throughout, don't ask me why?
1.25 cups of your choice of mayonnaise
2 heaping tablespoons of heavy cream
1 heaping tablespoon of Old Bay or Tony Chackers (depending on the heat you like Old Bay brings it more than Tony)
1 heaping tablespoon of garlic powder
1 tablespoon of teriyaki 
3/4 cup of your choice of relish (there are too many available to mention, including customs I know nothing about...I tend to go with a sweet pepper/pickle relish, unless its for the card game, in which case I'll use a hot pepper relish)----some chop all of their own parsley/onions/garlic/peppers/pickles - by all meas knock yourself out if you want too...you'll want about 3/4" of a cup of whatever you come up with.... 

When the cuts hit the 165 mark take them out of the smoker and let them cool...you do not want to mix the dip if the fish is still hot, you can certainly start to break the fish apart at this point to aide in the cooling process, but I will caution leave your chunks big at this point as there is a lot of mixing left and I doubt you want mush at the end....

once the cuts have cooled to at least room temp, put your mayo and cream in the bottom of a mixing bowl, top that with your fish, then add the rest of the ingredients over top. I strongly suggest you start by using a wooden/plastic spoon or mixing spatula to start folding all of the ingredients together...you will want to work the mixture until you have uniform texture throughout the the dip. Larger chunks of fish can be pared down with a fork and mixed throughout.

Its great with crackers, pita chips, bagel chips, and bread/toast

FYI....the wine brine and teriyaki bath makes a very good smoked striper, tuna, and mahi cut (steaks about 3/4"-1" thick), just add a little dry season of your choice before the smoke.

Hope this helps!

Good luck and share whatever you try and how it turns out.....


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

Gotta hand it to you guys. Y'all do some great work ! When I'm hungry and don't know what to eat, I scroll along here until I see something that sounds good to eat.

Right now ? It's the grilled sandwich.

I'm just not domestic so you guys give me ideas. 

Now I gotta find a place that grills a sammy and has pastrami or even corn beef.

Thanks again, another satisfied hungry hunter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

MossyMO64 said:


> Our faithful grilling buddy Grissom hanging out on the snow bank keeping an eye on dinner!
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> Grilling the sandwich with indirect heat on cast iron.
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> Grilled pastrami, sauerkraut and cheese sandwich served with seasoned tater tots with a side of nacho cheese.


Great 1st pic. Food looks great. Love Grissom, a senior golden. And BUSCH Signature??? Never heard of it but Busch was our college beer of choice.


----------



## 12-Ringer

MossyMO64 said:


> Our faithful grilling buddy Grissom hanging out on the snow bank keeping an eye on dinner!
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> Grilling the sandwich with indirect heat on cast iron.
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> Grilled pastrami, sauerkraut and cheese sandwich served with seasoned tater tots with a side of nacho cheese.


That sandwich looks good....


----------



## nrlombar

12-Ringer said:


> I've used several variations on this and most times turns out really good (disclaimer - never tried with kingfish - but have with tuna, trout, striped-bass, salmon, croaker, and mahi) ....
> 
> take your cuts and rinse them with room temp water
> brine them in a 50/50 combo of your choice of white wine and room temp water (to that brine you will want to add 1/8 cup of salt for every pint of liquid you use), the brine should completely cover the cuts of fish
> you will want to brine for an hour minimum - I tend to shoot for around 90-mins to two hours....don't let this go overnight as it will get too salty
> remove from the brine, rinse with room temp tap water
> dip your cuts into a bath of teriyaki to ensure the entire cut is coated
> from the teriyaki bath directly to the smoker
> if you have cedar planks, use them, if not be sure to spray/butter your racks or put foil down to help the fish from sticking...I use planks
> if you have the ability to run your smoker at low temps (around 130-150) do that for the first hour and then crank up to 200 degrees until your cuts hit an IT of at least 165...(you don't have to start out low, but it does help the fish absorb some of the smoke, but not a necessity) - time will vary on type and size of your cuts...you want to make sure its cooked all the way through..
> 
> while the fish is smoking gather and measure out your ingredients for the dip ...(this would be good for about 2-3 lbs of fish) I would not recommend mixing this together and waiting for the fish to finish...when I have done that I don't get the same flavor throughout, don't ask me why?
> 1.25 cups of your choice of mayonnaise
> 2 heaping tablespoons of heavy cream
> 1 heaping tablespoon of Old Bay or Tony Chackers (depending on the heat you like Old Bay brings it more than Tony)
> 1 heaping tablespoon of garlic powder
> 1 tablespoon of teriyaki
> 3/4 cup of your choice of relish (there are too many available to mention, including customs I know nothing about...I tend to go with a sweet pepper/pickle relish, unless its for the card game, in which case I'll use a hot pepper relish)----some chop all of their own parsley/onions/garlic/peppers/pickles - by all meas knock yourself out if you want too...you'll want about 3/4" of a cup of whatever you come up with....
> 
> When the cuts hit the 165 mark take them out of the smoker and let them cool...you do not want to mix the dip if the fish is still hot, you can certainly start to break the fish apart at this point to aide in the cooling process, but I will caution leave your chunks big at this point as there is a lot of mixing left and I doubt you want mush at the end....
> 
> once the cuts have cooled to at least room temp, put your mayo and cream in the bottom of a mixing bowl, top that with your fish, then add the rest of the ingredients over top. I strongly suggest you start by using a wooden/plastic spoon or mixing spatula to start folding all of the ingredients together...you will want to work the mixture until you have uniform texture throughout the the dip. Larger chunks of fish can be pared down with a fork and mixed throughout.
> 
> Its great with crackers, pita chips, bagel chips, and bread/toast
> 
> FYI....the wine brine and teriyaki bath makes a very good smoked striper, tuna, and mahi cut (steaks about 3/4"-1" thick), just add a little dry season of your choice before the smoke.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> Good luck and share whatever you try and how it turns out.....


Thanks Joe! Going to give it a try!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CarpCommander

So I'll admit I haven't read the entire thread, but the GF just bought a smoker she tells me. Any advice on better brands, or ones to stay away from? What's the preferred style-wood, propane, charcoal, etc etc? Is there a noticeable difference in tastes using one style vs others? I honestly haven't a clue, but I'd really like to start smoking some food. 

I'll have to check and see what kind she got. I prolly shoulda done that before asking the question. In the meantime I'll start reading on this monster thread and see what I discover....lol.


----------



## 12-Ringer

CarpCommander said:


> So I'll admit I haven't read the entire thread, but the GF just bought a smoker she tells me. Any advice on better brands, or ones to stay away from? What's the preferred style-wood, propane, charcoal, etc etc? Is there a noticeable difference in tastes using one style vs others? I honestly haven't a clue, but I'd really like to start smoking some food.
> 
> I'll have to check and see what kind she got. I prolly shoulda done that before asking the question. In the meantime I'll start reading on this monster thread and see what I discover....lol.



It really depends a lot on what you are looking for...if the bottom line is good food....a decent electric will get that job done nicely...if you want the entire grill-master/pit-master experience - charcoal and wood are the way to go...my least favorite is a gas/propane...I have found them to be the most inconsistent with regard to temp regulation. 

As far as flavor, there is very little difference these days between the woods and pellets, and as such similar flavor profiles can be achieved through the array of available smokers. Some electrics are limited with regard to top temps, so searing, crisping skin/bacon, etc...can be difficult.

I had a very good experience last week with a Traeger Pro series 22 and will get a good look at the 34 this weekend. Seems to the best of all worlds the set-it and forget capabilities of an electric with the high-temp capabilities of a wood/charcoal. Trying to figure out if I can control the convection fan by itself and have it run, even when there is no heat. This would allow me to still use my AMNPS tray in there to cold smoke cheese, nuts, salt, etc...without the $200 add-on Traeger cold smoker. I feel as though the convection fan would supply enough airflow so the AMNPS won't burn out.


Let me be the first to welcome you to the addiction!! Hopefully, you'll find this thread helpful and become a contributor yourself.

Joe


----------



## Billy H

Im not an expert by a long shot but IMO there is a huge difference between electric and a wood fired stick burner as far as the quality of BBQ. Electric has its place (I own one) and can turn out good food, especially some of the things posted here they call BBQ and sticks etc. but for me Ill always use a stick burner for nice big cuts of meat to BBQ.


----------



## WhoDey78

That looks amazing!


----------



## Ebard22

Got em both Injected and rubbed last night. Just dropping them on the MES right now. Back up when the maverick tells me they're 160 to foil. Hope to be pulling them off around 1pm at 200 to wrap and put in the cooler. Pull and serve around 3pm in a perfect world!


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Went on about an hour ago! 4lb bone in pork shoulder. Will be shredding for pulled pork sammies! Corn on the cob as a side dish. Thinking about frying up some "devil" pickles as well!

My set up.









The product. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks and sounds good guys!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good day for a swine-apple....
2 lb pork loin - injected with applebutter/apple cider vinegar blend and rubbed with Booty Rub nestled in the center of a pineapple coated in Jack Slacks original and wrapped in 2 lbs of bacon...smoked with applewood

pics to come later....


----------



## pbuck

12-Ringer said:


> Good day for a swine-apple....
> 2 lb pork loin - injected with applebutter/apple cider vinegar blend and rubbed with Booty Rub nestled in the center of a pineapple coated in Jack Slacks original and wrapped in 2 lbs of bacon...smoked with applewood
> 
> pics to come later....


That's kind of a throwback cook, Joe. Been awhile since one's been done.


----------



## nrlombar

Salmon going into a 36 hour brine before being smoked for a bridal shower my wife is hosting. 










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looked much better when it went into the smoker, but wow what a final product....wife, kids and I finished it ALL!


----------



## sawtoothscream

played around with the akorn some today, will be a learning curve. Shoots up to 300 pretty easy. Was cooking drumsticks anyways so no big deal, try again this weekend. 

Went to a BBQ today and had some ribs made in the smokin it 4d and they were really good. Really nice setup and great results.


----------



## pbuck

12-Ringer said:


> Looked much better when it went into the smoker, but wow what a final product....wife, kids and I finished it ALL!


Looks tasty!


----------



## spalding756

Has anyone used the master built from Walmart 30in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

spalding756 said:


> Has anyone used the master built from Walmart 30in
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes...that is the MES 30" that is mentioned several times on this thread. It's what I have right now while I am pondering an addition to the outdoor cook area.

Joe


----------



## spalding756

I was looking at that or the pit boss pellet smoker 700 just because it can do direct and indirect 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

spalding756 said:


> I was looking at that or the pit boss pellet smoker 700 just because it can do direct and indirect
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looked at that one myself, then took a closer looked at the Traeger pro series and the convection fan has me very intrigued. Had a first hand look at both the 22 and now the 34 and when compared to the pit boss, Rec Tec, Mixon, and Cabelas brand, the Traeger just seems to offer a little more, of course it costs more too, but the idea of the heat being circulated for uniform smoke/BBQ does have me very interested. I am hoping to see a Rec Tec in person on Wed...

Joe


----------



## 00ragincajun00

pbuck said:


> Snack sticks out and cooling! [emoji1360][emoji1360]


do you have recipe posted somewhere for this?

Those look awesome!


----------



## noklok

My first Pastami. Came out great!


----------



## pbuck

00ragincajun00 said:


> do you have recipe posted somewhere for this?
> 
> Those look awesome!


Just used Owens BBQ honey BBQ snack stick mix and high temp pepper jack cheese. 9# trimmed round steak (waited for a sale) and 3.5# pork butt roast ground and stuffed in 21mm collagen casings.


----------



## iccyman001

:darkbeer:


----------



## 00ragincajun00

pbuck said:


> Just used Owens BBQ honey BBQ snack stick mix and high temp pepper jack cheese. 9# trimmed round steak (waited for a sale) and 3.5# pork butt roast ground and stuffed in 21mm collagen casings.


Thanks!

I will pass this along to my dad


----------



## 12-Ringer

3llb beef top roast

1/4 cup Olive oil
1/4 cup Teriyaki
1/4 cup worcheshire 
Adobe red lid
2tblspoons Grill Mates Cowboy Rub
2 tblspoons Grill Mates Montreal

Out of the package to room temp, rinse pat dry.
Light coat of Adobe rubbed in
Mix cowboy rub and Mccormicks together and coat the cut, rubbing it in
Mix oil, teriyaki, and worcheshire together pour over the cut, wrap and refrigerate over night.

Out of the fridge to room temp then to a 
225 degree smoke until IT hit 130, wrapped with 1/4 stick butter on top for 30-mins....Cranked Grill up to 400 and seared....

GONE!



















Joe


----------



## nrlombar

12-Ringer said:


> 3llb beef top roast
> 
> 1/4 cup Olive oil
> 1/4 cup Teriyaki
> 1/4 cup worcheshire
> Adobe red lid
> 2tblspoons Grill Mates Cowboy Rub
> 2 tblspoons Grill Mates Montreal
> 
> Out of the package to room temp, rinse pat dry.
> Light coat of Adobe rubbed in
> Mix cowboy rub and Mccormicks together and coat the cut, rubbing it in
> Mix oil, teriyaki, and worcheshire together pour over the cut, wrap and refrigerate over night.
> 
> Out of the fridge to room temp then to a
> 225 degree smoke until IT hit 130, wrapped with 1/4 stick butter on top for 30-mins....Cranked Grill up to 400 and seared....
> 
> GONE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


Wow. Looks awesome. Going to have to try it. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## namozine

12-Ringer said:


> 3llb beef top roast
> 
> 1/4 cup Olive oil
> 1/4 cup Teriyaki
> 1/4 cup worcheshire
> Adobe red lid
> 2tblspoons Grill Mates Cowboy Rub
> 2 tblspoons Grill Mates Montreal
> 
> Out of the package to room temp, rinse pat dry.
> Light coat of Adobe rubbed in
> Mix cowboy rub and Mccormicks together and coat the cut, rubbing it in
> Mix oil, teriyaki, and worcheshire together pour over the cut, wrap and refrigerate over night.
> 
> Out of the fridge to room temp then to a
> 225 degree smoke until IT hit 130, wrapped with 1/4 stick butter on top for 30-mins....Cranked Grill up to 400 and seared....
> 
> GONE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


Man, that looks gooooood !!!


----------



## rhs341

12-Ringer said:


> 3llb beef top roast
> 
> 1/4 cup Olive oil
> 1/4 cup Teriyaki
> 1/4 cup worcheshire
> Adobe red lid
> 2tblspoons Grill Mates Cowboy Rub
> 2 tblspoons Grill Mates Montreal
> 
> Out of the package to room temp, rinse pat dry.
> Light coat of Adobe rubbed in
> Mix cowboy rub and Mccormicks together and coat the cut, rubbing it in
> Mix oil, teriyaki, and worcheshire together pour over the cut, wrap and refrigerate over night.
> 
> Out of the fridge to room temp then to a
> 225 degree smoke until IT hit 130, wrapped with 1/4 stick butter on top for 30-mins....Cranked Grill up to 400 and seared....
> 
> GONE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


----------



## GZeus

12-Ringer said:


> 3llb beef top roast
> 
> 1/4 cup Olive oil
> 1/4 cup Teriyaki
> 1/4 cup worcheshire
> Adobe red lid
> 2tblspoons Grill Mates Cowboy Rub
> 2 tblspoons Grill Mates Montreal
> 
> Out of the package to room temp, rinse pat dry.
> Light coat of Adobe rubbed in
> Mix cowboy rub and Mccormicks together and coat the cut, rubbing it in
> Mix oil, teriyaki, and worcheshire together pour over the cut, wrap and refrigerate over night.
> 
> Out of the fridge to room temp then to a
> 225 degree smoke until IT hit 130, wrapped with 1/4 stick butter on top for 30-mins....Cranked Grill up to 400 and seared....
> 
> GONE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


Yeah, that looks great!


----------



## ruffme

Thoughts....

I switched brands of fibrous casings and this round of summer sausage won't peel right!
I really pack my chubs tight but have never had this issue before.
thoughts?


----------



## pbuck

redruff said:


> Thoughts....
> 
> I switched brands of fibrous casings and this round of summer sausage won't peel right!
> I really pack my chubs tight but have never had this issue before.
> thoughts?


Casings are old? Temp got too high? Meat a little dry to start? I've read those things can cause them to stick. Did you soak them well? I always stuff one day and smoke the next and I've had more trouble with them being too loose than stuck. 

I just did a batch with 2 different brands of casings both of which I've had for awhile. I soaked them all for about 1/2 hr in fairly warm water before stuffing. I also stuff them pretty tightly. 

One brand of casing is very loose, the other shrank up with the sausage and they're stuck on pretty good but still peel off if you get a knife under it. 

My smoke schedule is from askthemeatman and goes..120-130 no smoke until IT hits 90 then I add smoke and up temp to 145 for 2 hrs then 160 for the next 2 hrs then 175-180 till IT hits 152. Pull and hang at room temp to cool.


----------



## ruffme

pbuck said:


> Casings are old? Temp got too high? Meat a little dry to start? I've read those things can cause them to stick. Did you soak them well? I always stuff one day and smoke the next and I've had more trouble with them being too loose than stuck.
> 
> I just did a batch with 2 different brands of casings both of which I've had for awhile. I soaked them all for about 1/2 hr in fairly warm water before stuffing. I also stuff them pretty tightly.
> 
> One brand of casing is very loose, the other shrank up with the sausage and they're stuck on pretty good but still peel off if you get a knife under it.
> 
> My smoke schedule is from askthemeatman and goes..120-130 no smoke until IT hits 90 then I add smoke and up temp to 145 for 2 hrs then 160 for the next 2 hrs then 175-180 till IT hits 152. Pull and hang at room temp to cool.


casings were new...I've done a lot of summer sausage, this is the first time this has happened. They were the smaller casings, maybe due to the size they overheated? But I run a temp probe in one and everything was normal. I'm stumped on this one.


----------



## pbuck

redruff said:


> casings were new...I've done a lot of summer sausage, this is the first time this has happened. They were the smaller casings, maybe due to the size they overheated? But I run a temp probe in one and everything was normal. I'm stumped on this one.


Maybe just one of those anomalies that happen once in awhile. 

I guess the only way to tell is next batch go back to your normal casing and only use a couple of these to see if they stick again. 

I need to order more SS casings. Where do you get yours? I usually get them from https://www.askthemeatcutter.com


----------



## ruffme

pbuck said:


> Maybe just one of those anomalies that happen once in awhile.
> 
> I guess the only way to tell is next batch go back to your normal casing and only use a couple of these to see if they stick again.
> 
> I need to order more SS casings. Where do you get yours? I usually get them from https://www.askthemeatcutter.com


I ordered from PS Seasonings. Their shipping is expensive and a little slow...just fyi...


----------



## nrlombar

Finished up the salmon last night, hoping my wife has leftovers for her party. 


















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Dang that looks good too! ^^^


----------



## 12-Ringer

redruff said:


> I ordered from PS Seasonings. Their shipping is expensive and a little slow...just fyi...


try https://www.sausagemaker.com/sausage-casings-s/1922.htm


as for the peel, from my experience, that typically means temps got too high....it can be a real pain...when this happens to me, I simply score then entire log length-wise and peel from there....sometimes if you can get a bit started, it will help you through the rougher patches...

I no longer place on-line orders with PS, if I use them I call and shipping is much faster - I do agree a little pricey though....

Joe


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

You guys really amaze me ! Being I'm not very domestic at all, I see these pictures of awesomely done variety of meats and it makes me hungry and gives me ideas what I should try to go find to eat somewhere. 

Being single, I eat every meal including morning coffee out and about somewhere.

All this sausage I see getting done for the last year or so has brought me back to my youth days watching the family make homemade Italian sausage to both hang and dry and grill. So now when I go to hunting camp on Saturdays I stop in the market and get hot Italian sausage and grill it on the grill @ camp. It's not smoked but it's still inspired by yalls ideas. 

I'm getting a green egg for camp that we are going to combine grilling and smoking,,, chicken, turkey brisket sausage etc.

Thanks again all of you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> You guys really amaze me ! Being I'm not very domestic at all, I see these pictures of awesomely done variety of meats and it makes me hungry and gives me ideas what I should try to go find to eat somewhere.
> 
> Being single, I eat every meal including morning coffee out and about somewhere.
> 
> All this sausage I see getting done for the last year or so has brought me back to my youth days watching the family make homemade Italian sausage to both hang and dry and grill. So now when I go to hunting camp on Saturdays I stop in the market and get hot Italian sausage and grill it on the grill @ camp. It's not smoked but it's still inspired by yalls ideas.
> 
> I'm getting a green egg for camp that we are going to combine grilling and smoking,,, chicken, turkey brisket sausage etc.
> 
> Thanks again all of you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great....we'll be looking forward to your contributions....

Joe


----------



## hokiehunter373

So since Easter is coming up what are your guys recipes for smoking a ham?


----------



## pbuck

hokiehunter373 said:


> So since Easter is coming up what are your guys recipes for smoking a ham?


Here's one I saved. I haven't made it but it looked good enough for me to put in my recipe folder. It's for doing on the BGE but should work in anything. 

http://www.texansmokingbbq.com/2012/01/30/the-double-smoked-ham-on-the-big-green-egg/


----------



## 12-Ringer

hokiehunter373 said:


> So since Easter is coming up what are your guys recipes for smoking a ham?


As far as a total DIY ham.....I have tired 1/2 dozen times or so to make my own ham and I have determined it isn't worth the effort (at least for me)....I had some great recipes, brines, and support, but it really comes down the cut of meat. Unless you have a farm or farmers market that is willing to sell you an uncured section, it tends to be an uphill battle. Now I have taken several pork roasts and tenderloins, brined them with a ham brine, for as long as 7-days and they both turned out GREAT, but they are not the same a true ham - most noticeably with regard to the texture.

This cure produced the best results for me with a pork roast.
https://www.psseasoning.com/collections/cures/products/maple-cure

I have had great success, purchasing a store bought ham, seasoning it to my taste and then smoking it.....this may sound completely nontraditional, I purchased a small maple cured store bought ham, unwrapped it, rinsed it with room temp water and patted it dry. I rubbed it down with Owens Honey BBQ seasoning and let it sit in the fridge for 24-hours. I let it warm to room temp and put it in a 200 degree smoke with hickory wood and let it get to ti an IT of 145. I did keep a pan of apple juice in there as well....and let me tell you....it was awesome...repeated the process at Christmas with a bigger ham and it was a huge hit at our annual Christmas Eve open house.


Hope this helps a little.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> Here's one I saved. I haven't made it but it looked good enough for me to put in my recipe folder. It's for doing on the BGE but should work in anything.
> 
> http://www.texansmokingbbq.com/2012/01/30/the-double-smoked-ham-on-the-big-green-egg/


Man - that looks good too....

Joe


----------



## hokiehunter373

12-Ringer said:


> I have had great success, purchasing a store bought ham, seasoning it to my taste and then smoking it.....this may sound completely nontraditional, I purchased a small maple cured store bought ham, unwrapped it, rinsed it with room temp water and patted it dry. I rubbed it down with Owens Honey BBQ seasoning and let it sit in the fridge for 24-hours. I let it warm to room temp and put it in a 200 degree smoke with hickory wood and let it get to ti an IT of 145. I did keep a pan of apple juice in there as well....and let me tell you....it was awesome...repeated the process at Christmas with a bigger ham and it was a huge hit at our annual Christmas Even open house.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps a little.
> 
> Joe


This is exactly what I had in mind! Thanks


----------



## sawtoothscream

Regret not going electric, can't get this akorn to go under 320 for Nothing. Seems like no matter what I do or how many videos I watch it never stops rising. Think I need to seal it up or something.


----------



## chaded

sawtoothscream said:


> Regret not going electric, can't get this akorn to go under 320 for Nothing. Seems like no matter what I do or how many videos I watch it never stops rising. Think I need to seal it up or something.


Im not familiar with the akorn. My kamado joe has done cooks at under 200 without issue. How are you lighting it and bringing it up to temp?


----------



## MossyMO64

Seasoned the Griddle Grate one evening last week.


-----

Last night after work my wife and I had a chance to try it out on the kettle for patty melts. Sautéed the onions, cooked the burger patties and grilled the patty melt perfectly. 


-----



Really going to like this accessory, my mind is flooding with ideas for new kettle cooks!


----------



## sawtoothscream

chaded said:


> Im not familiar with the akorn. My kamado joe has done cooks at under 200 without issue. How are you lighting it and bringing it up to temp?


stacking it like a tepee, using 1 cotton ball on top and putting a few pieces over that. Wait until it lights the coal on it and shut the lid. When it got to around 180 I shut the vents to where I thought they should be which was barely cracked on the exhaust and under 1 on the intake. 

Though I do think i know where i went wrong today, when i closed the vent down it went to 190 and then dropped down like the fire was getting snuffed out. opened the intake up to get it going again and maybe it lit up to many coals doing that? idk. 

Going to try another practice run tomorrow maybe try half a cotton ball and shut the vents down earlier. WInd was going pretty good today as well so idk, its seems awesome for 300+ cooks though easy to control after that point.


----------



## John316

sawtoothscream said:


> Regret not going electric, can't get this akorn to go under 320 for Nothing. Seems like no matter what I do or how many videos I watch it never stops rising. Think I need to seal it up or something.


Go to Komado Guru forums...they have a Akorn section with all kinds of info. If the grille is shutting down with all the air off I doubt if it has leaks but you never know. I got a Akorn for Christmas and I'm still learning but I can get mine to burn below 300. 

https://www.kamadoguru.com/


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## theadmiral518

I'm with John316, don't give up. There is quite the learning curve to the Akorn and there is a wealth of knowledge on the forum He suggested. This is season three for me on mine and I had a bit of a struggle holding temps today for a couple racks of baby backs. I blame it on the high winds but it could be my bragging to a friend that I know this grill like the back of my hand....


----------



## realtown12

I can cook at 225-250 on mine, it takes time to figure it out. How do you start your fire? I learned that it's easier to start small and go big than to go big and try to bring it down.


----------



## sawtoothscream

John316 said:


> Go to Komado Guru forums...they have a Akorn section with all kinds of info. If the grille is shutting down with all the air off I doubt if it has leaks but you never know. I got a Akorn for Christmas and I'm still learning but I can get mine to burn below 300.
> 
> https://www.kamadoguru.com/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Joined it earlier, seems like a good source of info.


----------



## sawtoothscream

theadmiral518 said:


> I'm with John316, don't give up. There is quite the learning curve to the Akorn and there is a wealth of knowledge on the forum He suggested. This is season three for me on mine and I had a bit of a struggle holding temps today for a couple racks of baby backs. I blame it on the high winds but it could be my bragging to a friend that I know this grill like the back of my hand....


Was going to due ribs tomorrow, glad my uncle called and said he was smoking a brisket and having a party tomorrow. He caught the bug lol.


----------



## MossyMO64

Fired up the griddle for Philly Cheesesteaks... incredibly delicious!


-----


-----


-----


-----


----------



## Fdale's Finest

Made a smoked brisket for the first time today and it came out amazing. Juicy and could cut it with a fork. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GZeus

MossyMO64 said:


> Fired up the griddle for Philly Cheesesteaks... incredibly delicious!


Holy YUM!


----------



## hokiehunter373

Took a crack at the "swine-apple"













































Forgot to get a pic after I pulled it off the smoker. We ate it too quick lol. Awesome! Will be doing again


----------



## chaded

Whoa!


----------



## 12-Ringer

hokiehunter373 said:


> Took a crack at the "swine-apple"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to get a pic after I pulled it off the smoker. We ate it too quick lol. Awesome! Will be doing again


It is one of my family favorites...kids will actually as for it...:thumbs_up:thumbs_up

Yours looked great!!

Joe


----------



## rhs341

hokiehunter373 said:


> Took a crack at the "swine-apple"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to get a pic after I pulled it off the smoker. We ate it too quick lol. Awesome! Will be doing again


Man I gotta do another one of these....looks great!!!!!


----------



## hokiehunter373

12-Ringer said:


> It is one of my family favorites...kids will actually as for it...:thumbs_up:thumbs_up
> 
> Yours looked great!!
> 
> Joe


Thanks, Joe. Question for next time: how do YOU stuff the pineapple? And better yet how do you core the pineapple? I ended up performing a sort of c-section on it lol and then using the bacon to hold everything together but it was a bit of a mess


----------



## 12-Ringer

hokiehunter373 said:


> Thanks, Joe. Question for next time: how do YOU stuff the pineapple? And better yet how do you core the pineapple? I ended up performing a sort of c-section on it lol and then using the bacon to hold everything together but it was a bit of a mess


It is very tough to do without breaking it....first lesson I've learned is don't skin the pineapple until you have it cored, the outter skin helps hold things in place. 

I cut about an inch off of the bottom end, I then use a long bread-knife and start attacking the core of the pineapple first. It is surprising how hard the center is...I basically replicate a scroll saw and jab the bread-knife up and down continually focusing on the center. As the center begins to turn mushy< I'll scoop some out with a spoon or ice-cream scoop. Once I have some of the center gone and/or soft, I take the knife and cut a circle leaving about 1-1.5" around the outside edge and core out that way, much like pumpkin/watermellon. 

It's not as easy as it sounds....I guess you figured that part out though.....yours looked great, I wouldn't be too worried about it....

Joe


----------



## sawtoothscream

after reading some more on the akorn, looks like I didnt put the ash pan on correct, Didnt notice there was a notch in the crossbars above it that it slides into before you latch it on. Might have caused some issues.

Also have to state again, those smokin it setups are awesome. The brisket was really good and not having to watch over it all day is a huge plus. Can see me grabbing one down the road.


----------



## switchback84

What type of wood do you guys suggest for a 5lb turkey breast?


----------



## nrlombar

I have never smoked anything with mesquite but want to give it a try. What do you guys recommend meat wise, something affordable to try it out.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

switchback84 said:


> What type of wood do you guys suggest for a 5lb turkey breast?


Pick one. I usually use Apple or pecan. If you like smoke try hickory or mesquite.


----------



## DV1

nrlombar said:


> I have never smoked anything with mesquite but want to give it a try. What do you guys recommend meat wise, something affordable to try it out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Try some chicken thighs or leg quarters.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nrlombar said:


> I have never smoked anything with mesquite but want to give it a try. What do you guys recommend meat wise, something affordable to try it out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


chicken or turkey


----------



## 12-Ringer

switchback84 said:


> What type of wood do you guys suggest for a 5lb turkey breast?


pretty much anything...any fruit wood, pecan, mesquite or hickory too...maple also has a nice profile with turkey ...


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

switchback84 said:


> What type of wood do you guys suggest for a 5lb turkey breast?


Pretty simple for me to answer and I don't smoke. I however buy smoked turkey and bacon.

Mesquite to me is off the chain. But again it's preference. I see something that says mesquite smoked, I buy it.

Applewood thick cut bacon is to die for ! Never had it on a turkey but it's gotta be awesome.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

switchback84 said:


> What type of wood do you guys suggest for a 5lb turkey breast?


I personally use cherry for turkey.


----------



## adr1601

nrlombar said:


> I have never smoked anything with mesquite but want to give it a try. What do you guys recommend meat wise, something affordable to try it out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Mesquite is great on chicken.


----------



## Boxerboxer

adr1601 said:


> I personally use cherry for turkey.


Agree with this. Apple is also good. Oak can work as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## switchback84

Ok I picked up some apple to try. I was thinking smoking the breast around 225-250, does that sound right? whats the best way to make sure the skin is not rubbery?

Thanks


----------



## sawtoothscream

switchback84 said:


> Ok I picked up some apple to try. I was thinking smoking the breast around 225-250, does that sound right? whats the best way to make sure the skin is not rubbery?
> 
> Thanks


Probably have to bump it up to 300+ for a little to crisp it up


----------



## chaded

switchback84 said:


> Ok I picked up some apple to try. I was thinking smoking the breast around 225-250, does that sound right? whats the best way to make sure the skin is not rubbery?
> 
> Thanks



Need higher heat to crisp skin.


----------



## IGluIt4U

I smoke wings all the time at about 225. Two options, throw it on the grill after smoking to crisp it up, or throw it in the oven at 350 for about 20 mins.. I use the grill in the summer and the oven in the winter, both work great to crisp it up after smoking.


----------



## adr1601

switchback84 said:


> Ok I picked up some apple to try. I was thinking smoking the breast around 225-250, does that sound right? whats the best way to make sure the skin is not rubbery?
> 
> Thanks


When I do whole turkeys I start at 225 and raise temp accordingly to meet the desired finish time. As for skin? I give up trying to get crisp skin from indirect heat cooking.

Now if I want some crisp skin I'll put it on a rotisserie off the edge of a wood fire. :wink:


----------



## hokiehunter373

Smoking a ham today. Was going to do it 200 but got a late start so doing 250 instead. 2 hours in and the beer tastes lovely. Doing a 6.5 lb pork shoulder tomorrow for some friends. Gonna throw it on early tomorrow morning and plan for it to take 13 hours at 225-250. Hopefully it'll be delish and go as planned


----------



## Boxerboxer

adr1601 said:


> When I do whole turkeys I start at 225 and raise temp accordingly to meet the desired finish time. As for skin? I give up trying to get crisp skin from indirect heat cooking.
> 
> Now if I want some crisp skin I'll put it on a rotisserie off the edge of a wood fire. :wink:


That works. You can also smoke until it hits 180 or so and finish in the oven at 400 or so, which saves me some charcoal-tending on my Weber kettle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MossyMO64

Burger patties, bacon, sweet onion and seasoned crispy crowns


-----

Colby Jack cheese melting over the burger


-----

Onion buns toasting with crispy crowns still on...


-----

Toasted buns


-----

Plated with a side of nacho cheese, good eating!


----------



## hokiehunter373

Looks fantastic Mossy! Here's my ham from tonight. Falling apart in the smoker


----------



## MossyMO64

hokiehunter373 said:


> Looks fantastic Mossy! Here's my ham from tonight. Falling apart in the smoker


Thanks, your ham looks and sounds delicious!


----------



## sawtoothscream

Did another practice today,. Found out I put the ash tray on wrong.

So all good now it seems. Put it at 260 and smoked some chicken breast I had in the fridge and chopped up some potatoes and onions foiled it with butter and garlic and threw that on as well.

Came out great. Think I might grab some ribs now


----------



## hokiehunter373

If a pork shoulder is cooking too quick would you recommend not wrapping in foil for the last 40 degrees on smoke so it has to work harder through the stall or still doing everything the same and just letting it rest in a cooler longer?


----------



## pbuck

hokiehunter373 said:


> If a pork shoulder is cooking too quick would you recommend not wrapping in foil for the last 40 degrees on smoke so it has to work harder through the stall or still doing everything the same and just letting it rest in a cooler longer?


I always think they're cooking fast at first. Seems like it takes no time to get to 120-130 but they always slow down before they get much higher. 

As far as the foil, I have never wrapped one until it was done but that's just my preference. If I want it done faster I just bump the temp up some. It's pretty hard to screw one up. 

I've also kept one in the cooler for over 4 hrs and it was still hot when I pulled it.

Your ham looked delicious BTW!


----------



## hokiehunter373

pbuck said:


> I always think they're cooking fast at first. Seems like it takes no time to get to 120-130 but they always slow down before they get much higher.
> 
> As far as the foil, I have never wrapped one until it was done but that's just my preference. If I want it done faster I just bump the temp up some. It's pretty hard to screw one up.
> 
> I've also kept one in the cooler for over 4 hrs and it was still hot when I pulled it.
> 
> Your ham looked delicious BTW!


Thanks for the info and compliments PB. You're right it got to 120 real quick so I was just thinking ahead. Good to know about the cooler, worst case it'll just rest longer.


----------



## nrlombar

hokiehunter373 said:


> Thanks for the info and compliments PB. You're right it got to 120 real quick so I was just thinking ahead. Good to know about the cooler, worst case it'll just rest longer.


I have mummified a pork shoulder in syran wrap, wrapped in towels and left in my yeti for 6 hours. When I pulled it out and unwrapped it, it was still almost too hot to touch with bare hands. I always pull mine around 193/195 if I am wrapping it with a ton Syran wrap for later knowing the temp is still rising in the cooler.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Do you guys wrap with foil at ~160 and leave on the smoker til ~200 or just leave on the smoker til ~200 with no wrap?


----------



## pbuck

I don't wrap but a lot of people do. Honestly it's only because I've had good results with no crutch so I'm not changing anything. I'm stubborn that way. Lol!


----------



## switchback84

Hopefully this will be my last question, should I put water in the pan to smoke the turkey or is water more for smoking meat?
The turkey will be brined if that makes a difference.
Thanks


----------



## nrlombar

hokiehunter373 said:


> Do you guys wrap with foil at ~160 and leave on the smoker til ~200 or just leave on the smoker til ~200 with no wrap?


I put mine in a foil pan with some liquid and wrap the top in tin foil. Leave it in the smoker because it's easier.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## spac16

Was just wondering if anyone has the Pit Boss kamoda from Costco, and if they like it. Thinking about getting into the Kamoda cooking thing.


----------



## Boxerboxer

hokiehunter373 said:


> Thanks for the info and compliments PB. You're right it got to 120 real quick so I was just thinking ahead. Good to know about the cooler, worst case it'll just rest longer.


Heat transfer happens faster when there's a greater temp difference between the thing being heated and it's surroundings, so temp change from 38 to 120 (assuming for the sake of the example that you're putting it on fresh from the fridge) will happen at a higher rate of change thank 120-200, even without taking the stall into account. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

^^^ What he said! Lol!


----------



## hokiehunter373

Went all the way to 203 without wrapping. Holy amazing. Best thing I've ever made that's for sure


----------



## pbuck

Very nice!! I'm a bark lover and that looks good! 

Now I'm hungry. [emoji16]


----------



## live2dream

hokiehunter373 said:


> Went all the way to 203 without wrapping. Holy amazing. Best thing I've ever made that's for sure



Looks amazing! Could you share your recipe :thumbs_up


----------



## namozine

switchback84 said:


> Hopefully this will be my last question, should I put water in the pan to smoke the turkey or is water more for smoking meat?
> The turkey will be brined if that makes a difference.
> Thanks


A water pan will definitely help to keep the breast moist with all birds...


----------



## adr1601

switchback84 said:


> Hopefully this will be my last question, should I put water in the pan to smoke the turkey or is water more for smoking meat?
> The turkey will be brined if that makes a difference.
> Thanks


No water on anything for me. I use to but haven't found it to make a difference.

My smoker is really well sealed though. I use to use it on my first homemade smoker but never for poultry.


----------



## hokiehunter373

live2dream said:


> Looks amazing! Could you share your recipe :thumbs_up


Absolutely. Night before I trimmed the fat cap and I rubbed Owens BBQ buffalo wing seasoning all over. Then slathered in apple butter. Wrapped in plastic wrap and put in the fridge. Pulled it out over night to bring to room temp and throw on the smoker at 5:45am with hickory smoke at 225. By 11 it was to 160. Every hour I added wood chunks and sprayed with apple cider vinegar until about the 140 mark. Then I just kept the temp steady and waited it out til it got to 203. I think I pulled it off at like 3:45 and wrapped in foil with brown sugar and butter. Around 6:15 I shredded with forks and it couldn't have been any easier. I knew it was gonna be good when I tried to take it off the grate and it broke in half lol. So tender


----------



## hokiehunter373

hokiehunter373 said:


> Absolutely. Night before I trimmed the fat cap and I rubbed Owens BBQ buffalo wing seasoning all over. Then slathered in apple butter. Wrapped in plastic wrap and put in the fridge. Pulled it out over night to bring to room temp and throw on the smoker at 5:45am with hickory smoke at 225. By 11 it was to 160. Every hour I added wood chunks and sprayed with apple cider vinegar until about the 140 mark. Then I just kept the temp steady and waited it out til it got to 203. I think I pulled it off at like 3:45 and wrapped in foil with brown sugar and butter. Around 6:15 I shredded with forks and it couldn't have been any easier. I knew it was gonna be good when I tried to take it off the grate and it broke in half lol. So tender


Oh and the whole time I had a "water" pan underneath filled with beer and apple juice


----------



## switchback84

I ended up smoking the turkey about 4 hours with Apple. The turkey itself was delicious nice and moist, probably should have thrown it on the grill or in the oven to crisp the skin like was suggested. 

Overall for my first smoke I'm pretty happy and officially addicted. What a nice day to be outside cooking.


----------



## live2dream

hokiehunter373 said:


> Oh and the whole time I had a "water" pan underneath filled with beer and apple juice


Awesome man! I appreciate all the info! I can't wait to tackle this!


----------



## pbuck

Stuffed pork TL just went in.


----------



## nicko

What's the stuffing?


----------



## pbuck

Cream cheese, Italian sausage, aged cheddar and spinach.


----------



## chaded

Looks great!!


----------



## hokiehunter373

pbuck said:


> Cream cheese, Italian sausage, aged cheddar and spinach.


Man that sounds good


----------



## pbuck

1 1/2 hours at 375-400. Hickory chunks for smoke.


----------



## 12-Ringer

YUM!!!!

Joe


----------



## kss_61

Did some ribs and pulled pork on my Traeger this weekend


----------



## 12-Ringer

kss_61 said:


> Did some ribs and pulled pork on my Traeger this weekend
> 
> View attachment 5822633


Looks delicious....

Joe


----------



## Mathias

Anyone have a Smokin It electric model? I'm about to order one....

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## sawtoothscream

Mathias said:


> Anyone have a Smokin It electric model? I'm about to order one....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


My uncle has one, it's awesome. Stupid easy to use and the food is great.


----------



## Mathias

Thanks. Everything I've read seems positive.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Stupid easy is a big selling point with me!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## sawtoothscream

Mathias said:


> Stupid easy is a big selling point with me!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Yup, he has the 4d I think. I can see myself grabbing a #3 someday


----------



## 12-Ringer

kss_61 said:


> Did some ribs and pulled pork on my Traeger this weekend
> 
> View attachment 5822633


Which model Traeger?

Joe


----------



## chaded

Well, I cannot recommend at this time recommend Kamado Joe anymore. To start, my hinge started acting up. My lid came crashing down and my thumb just happened to be between it and the base. That was a few weeks ago and I still have a purple thumbnail from it. To say that it hurt would be an understatement. The entire kamado weighs 275 pounds and the lid on these things are no joke. 

I contacted them and it took a couple weeks to send me a new hinge along with a firebox divider that cracked in half. Communication was not stellar. 

Next, I noticed I had a cracked firebox. This really isnt a big deal and doesnt affect the cook, so i didnt file a warranty claim immediately. Then I noticed one day I was cooking a pizza that I had a crack runing all the way down the side of my base!! Much further and my kamado will be cracked in half. I file a warranty claim and the owner responded and asked me for a measurement and said that they will ship me a new base and firebox right away. A couple weeks went by and I didnt even get a response let alone my parts. I called today and the customer service lady was awful and couldn't care less about my situation. Trust me, it pains me to say this because I love my Kamado Joe but I dont love the customer service and cannot recommend them any longer. I will be eventually moving on to another brand. 


Here is a pic of the cracked base. The crack is clear through and runs from top all the way down the side and halfway across the bottom.


----------



## 12-Ringer

chaded said:


> Well, I cannot recommend at this time recommend Kamado Joe anymore. To start, my hinge started acting up. My lid came crashing down and my thumb just happened to be between it and the base. That was a few weeks ago and I still have a purple thumbnail from it. To say that it hurt would be an understatement. The entire kamado weighs 275 pounds and the lid on these things are no joke.
> 
> I contacted them and it took a couple weeks to send me a new hinge along with a firebox divider that cracked in half. Communication was not stellar.
> 
> Next, I noticed I had a cracked firebox. This really isnt a big deal and doesnt affect the cook, so i didnt file a warranty claim immediately. Then I noticed one day I was cooking a pizza that I had a crack runing all the way down the side of my base!! Much further and my kamado will be cracked in half. I file a warranty claim and the owner responded and asked me for a measurement and said that they will ship me a new base and firebox right away. A couple weeks went by and I didnt even get a response let alone my parts. I called today and the customer service lady was awful and couldn't care less about my situation. Trust me, it pains me to say this because I love my Kamado Joe but I dont love the customer service and cannot recommend them any longer. I will be eventually moving on to another brand.
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of the cracked base. The crack is clear through and runs from top all the way down the side and halfway across the bottom.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5828041




Damn Chad - sorry to hear that - CS is what separates good from great and what earns and keeps business. Hope everything gets straightened out "the season" is approaching quickly!

Joe


----------



## IGluIt4U

Smoked up another (my last) batch of goose jerky today... I have a few requesting it, including my SIL, who takes me fishing.. gotta pay the dues, right? :noidea: :thumb: :fish2: He keeps telling me it's the best goose jerky he's ever had and, I gotta admit, it is some good stuff! :hungry:


----------



## IGluIt4U

sawtoothscream said:


> My uncle has one, it's awesome. Stupid easy to use and the food is great.


My SIL has one and swears by it... gotta admit, he cooks up some great stuff on it! No complaints, he's been using it hard for over a year now. :thumb:


----------



## pbuck

That really sucks, Chad. I'm not going to give you any grief cause I know you don't need any. 

The dang things are a load. I wouldn't want my lid crashing down on my thumb.


----------



## chaded

pbuck said:


> That really sucks, Chad. I'm not going to give you any grief cause I know you don't need any.


I knew you'd be ready to pounce! Lol. It does suck. I have been looking at the Komodo Kamado's but my wife may cremate me in one if i spent that much.


----------



## pbuck

Nah, I wont kick a man when he's down. There's enough bickering about bows on here. No need for charcoal wars. Lol!


----------



## Dblstufttaco

chaded said:


> I knew you'd be ready to pounce! Lol. It does suck. I have been looking at the Komodo Kamado's but my wife may cremate me in one if i spent that much.




That definitely is bad to hear about the Kamado joe... I have the big and the little Joe.
I had similar hinge problems on the big joe. Wasn't holding. My fire box has been cracked for a while now, from the sounds of it, i may want to get my claim filed ASAP. Hate to hear the customer service has been a waste for you. I thought that was supposed to be their big "selling point" over some of the other major brands.

I haven't looked into the Komoda Kamado brand but i have heard they are not cheap.. 
Good luck, hopefully you're back up and running soon.


----------



## chaded

Dblstufttaco said:


> That definitely is bad to hear about the Kamado joe... I have the big and the little Joe.
> I had similar hinge problems on the big joe. Wasn't holding. My fire box has been cracked for a while now, from the sounds of it, i may want to get my claim filed ASAP. Hate to hear the customer service has been a waste for you. I thought that was supposed to be their big "selling point" over some of the other major brands.
> 
> I haven't looked into the Komoda Kamado brand but i have heard they are not cheap..
> Good luck, hopefully you're back up and running soon.



One of the reasons I bought the Big Joe was because everyone was raving about their customer service and i dont doubt it a bit. I just think that some things are falling through the cracks (no pun intended) here lately as Im not the only one having issues. I love my Big Joe and Im sure I will get everything but customer service should be better (especially when your paying this kind of money). 

The thing that worries me is how are things going to be handled the next time I need something? Hopefully things get better. Ive had my Big Joe 7 and a half months and already have 4 warranty claims in which 2 i would consider serious.


----------



## 12-Ringer

chaded said:


> Ive had my Big Joe 7 and a half months and already have 4 warranty claims in which 2 i would consider serious.


WOW - that really stinks...hopefully these latest repairs will get and keep you going for a long while.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Received Meater update #43 this morning - 2-months individual units will be shipped - I guess too bad for me I ordered the block??? Might be 3 years before I see it....if it works as advertised, will be super sweet, that's for sure....

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/...free-smart-meat-thermometer-food-technology#/

Joe


----------



## PlumCreekArrow

Great idea here, thanks!


----------



## nicko

chaded said:


> One of the reasons I bought the Big Joe was because everyone was raving about their customer service and i dont doubt it a bit. I just think that some things are falling through the cracks (no pun intended) here lately as Im not the only one having issues. I love my Big Joe and Im sure I will get everything but customer service should be better (especially when your paying this kind of money).
> 
> The thing that worries me is how are things going to be handled the next time I need something? Hopefully things get better. *Ive had my Big Joe 7 and a half months and already have 4 warranty claims in which 2 i would consider serious*.


Yow! That really sucks. Fingers crossed that they get your current issues resolved quickly.


----------



## Mathias

Anyone using a Primo Oval? I have a dealer close by, the real reviews, not Amazon, look strong. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

If I was going to buy another kamado and dint want to spend the money for a Komodo Kamado, the Primo would be one I would be taking a hard look at. It gets good reviews as far as product and customer service goes and it is made in America.


----------



## pbuck

Just stuck a chicken in the BGE. Have some pecan chunks in there for smoke. Brined it overnight in 1 gal water, 3/4 c kosher salt, 3/4c sugar and 1/4c soy sauce. Beer can is just to help hold it up. There's nothing in it. Just makes it a pita to get off.


----------



## pbuck

Hour and 45 minutes later...


----------



## chaded

Man that looks good!


----------



## pbuck

chaded said:


> Man that looks good!


It was. The wings were crispy awesomeness and the breast was super moist. Just enough smoke on it to add some flavor.


----------



## chaded

I am supposed to get my base on Monday so i will be back in business soon. Im going to have to do a chicken on it since I havent done that yet.


----------



## pbuck

I did that one at 380-400 deg and pulled it when the inside of the thighs hit 170-175. Pretty much perfect.


----------



## live2dream

Hey guys I'm doing a 10#boston butt tomorrow for pulled pork. How long should I expect this to take. Planning dinner around 5.


----------



## pbuck

I do mine at 240 deg and they usually take 11-12 hours for an 8-9 pound butt.


----------



## live2dream

Ok great thank you! What's your choice of wood chips


----------



## Boxerboxer

live2dream said:


> Ok great thank you! What's your choice of wood chips


Apple and cherry work really well. Oak is good with simple salt and pepper rub if you want it Texas-ish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebard22

Gonna do some beer can burgers up tonight. Wrapped in bacon stuffed with mushrooms onions bacon and Monterey jack. I think I'm gonna try the AMNPS in the grill with apple while I cook them also. Probably cook around 300 until almost done then in the oven at 425 to crisp bacon. top with either cheddar or Monterey jack dealers choice.


----------



## Deerhunter 28

Ebard22 said:


> Gonna do some beer can burgers up tonight. Wrapped in bacon stuffed with mushrooms onions bacon and Monterey jack. I think I'm gonna try the AMNPS in the grill with apple while I cook them also. Probably cook around 300 until almost done then in the oven at 425 to crisp bacon. top with either cheddar or Monterey jack dealers choice.


Them look really good!!!!
Post a a picture when there done.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## switchback84

Ebard22 said:


> Gonna do some beer can burgers up tonight. Wrapped in bacon stuffed with mushrooms onions bacon and Monterey jack. I think I'm gonna try the AMNPS in the grill with apple while I cook them also. Probably cook around 300 until almost done then in the oven at 425 to crisp bacon. top with either cheddar or Monterey jack dealers choice.


Burgers look great! Beer can burgers are on my short list. Any tips of cooking them? Do you sautée the mushrooms and onions first?


----------



## sawtoothscream

switchback84 said:


> Burgers look great! Beer can burgers are on my short list. Any tips of cooking them? Do you sautée the mushrooms and onions first?


I do, but that's the only my way I enjoy onions.


----------



## John316

Made some deer tenderloin wrapped in bacon on the akorn. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebard22

Finished product on a toasted bun with the cross cut view to show the melty deliciousness of course. Was a hit. Wife wants it on the menu now. AMNPS didn't work real well on the grill. I would assume just from lack of oxygen. Some day I'd like to invest in a kamado style grill so I can do it all on the same platform. And yes I sauteed the mushrooms and onions with some garlic in the rendered bacon fat. Sorry for the sideways pic!


----------



## sawtoothscream

bought two chickens today, going to do some beer can chicken tomorrow. 


thoughts on heat? sounds like smoking temps will get rubber skin and cooking at 350 would still get most of the flavor and crispy skin, and not take 3 hrs


----------



## chaded

sawtoothscream said:


> bought two chickens today, going to do some beer can chicken tomorrow.
> 
> 
> thoughts on heat? sounds like smoking temps will get rubber skin and cooking at 350 would still get most of the flavor and crispy skin, and not take 3 hrs


Paul a few posts back did his chicken at 380 and it looks great.


----------



## pbuck

sawtoothscream said:


> bought two chickens today, going to do some beer can chicken tomorrow.
> 
> 
> thoughts on heat? sounds like smoking temps will get rubber skin and cooking at 350 would still get most of the flavor and crispy skin, and not take 3 hrs


380-400 for about an hour and 45 minutes for a good sized bird. I'd highly recommend brining them over night. 

I brined this one. Rinsed and dried it off with paper towels then gave it a good coating of olive oil and salt and pepper. 
It was as moist and juicy as you could hope for. I don't bother putting any liquid in the can. It's not going to do much and just makes it a pita to get out. It does help hold it up but you can also just stick the bird in a foil roasting pan breast up and get the same results.


----------



## pbuck

Temp was around 400 most of the cook but never went below 380. 

I also stuck a couple big chunks of pecan wood in for some smoke. They don't last long at that high temp but if you put them on the edge of the coals you'll get a decent smoke.


----------



## sawtoothscream

Thanks, going to throw them on around 4 .


----------



## 12-Ringer

The beer can burgers I did we're the "meals on a bun.....

Burgers, baked beans and Mac and cheese...HUGE hit with the kids, they thought it was great...definitely a knife and fork meal though. I think there are some pics way back on this thread somewhere

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

12-Ringer said:


> The beer can burgers I did we're the "meals on a bun.....
> 
> Burgers, baked beans and Mac and cheese...HUGE hit with the kids, they thought it was great...definitely a knife and fork meal though. I think there are some pics way back on this thread somewhere
> 
> Joe


Found some BCB pics....






Man, I see these in my near future again....

Joe


----------



## pbuck

heck yeah! Soooooo many good things shared on this thread, it's hard to get to all of them.


----------



## sawtoothscream

Birds on on,. Got my grill staying around 400 but after adding them it dropped to 300 and has been staying there. Going to let it going for a half HR or so and see if it goes up . 

Still learning


----------



## sawtoothscream

12-Ringer said:


> Found some BCB pics....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I see these in my near future again....
> 
> Joe


Dang, this thread is going to kill my dieting lol. That looks amazing


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

pbuck said:


> 380-400 for about an hour and 45 minutes for a good sized bird. I'd highly recommend brining them over night.
> 
> I brined this one. Rinsed and dried it off with paper towels then gave it a good coating of olive oil and salt and pepper.
> It was as moist and juicy as you could hope for. I don't bother putting any liquid in the can. It's not going to do much and just makes it a pita to get out. It does help hold it up but you can also just stick the bird in a foil roasting pan breast up and get the same results.


That looks perfect !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

You guys make me jealous. 
I need to spend less time in the mountains and more time with the smoker.


----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> You guys make me jealous.
> I need to spend less time in the mountains and more time with the smoker.


Uhhhhhh!?!? Lol


----------



## sawtoothscream

*Before*









*After*


----------



## pbuck

Those look good!


----------



## sawtoothscream

Came out really good, meat pulled apart nice and it was really moist.


----------



## sawtoothscream

pbuck said:


> Those look good!


thanks, im stuffed lol


----------



## chaded

There you go! Looks great.


----------



## chaded

Here's my pathetic kamado right now. Good news is I'm supposed to have my new base tomorrow. The potential bad news is, the packing slip they emailed me doesnt say they put a new gasket in it so I might be delayed even longer. Three ring circus there at Kamado Joe.......


----------



## sawtoothscream

chaded said:


> Here's my pathetic kamado right now. Good news is I'm supposed to have my new base tomorrow. The potential bad news is, the packing slip they emailed me doesnt say they put a new gasket in it so I might be delayed even longer. Three ring circus there at Kamado Joe.......
> 
> 
> View attachment 5842121


hope you get up and running soon.


----------



## pbuck

Yep


----------



## 12-Ringer

sawtoothscream said:


> *Before*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After*


Man....they look great!!!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

chaded said:


> Here's my pathetic kamado right now. Good news is I'm supposed to have my new base tomorrow. The potential bad news is, the packing slip they emailed me doesnt say they put a new gasket in it so I might be delayed even longer. Three ring circus there at Kamado Joe.......
> 
> 
> View attachment 5842121



Damn Chad - I sure hope you get everything you need arrives in the same shipment.

Joe


----------



## BGagner

MossyMO64 said:


> Our faithful grilling buddy Grissom hanging out on the snow bank keeping an eye on dinner!
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> Grilling the sandwich with indirect heat on cast iron.
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> Grilled pastrami, sauerkraut and cheese sandwich served with seasoned tater tots with a side of nacho cheese.


Hey, out of curiosity, what cast iron tray is that? I've been interested in one to use on my egg, but haven't found what I'm looking for in the local stores. Curious where you got yours at?


----------



## BGagner

pbuck said:


> Uhhhhhh!?!? Lol


I would agree PBuck haha. ADR I think we're only spending time with our smokers because we can't be in the mountains lol


----------



## MossyMO64

BGagner said:


> Hey, out of curiosity, what cast iron tray is that? I've been interested in one to use on my egg, but haven't found what I'm looking for in the local stores. Curious where you got yours at?


Here you go BGagner! - www.amazon.com/Lodge-Manufacturing-LJOSH3-Jumbo-Griddle/dp/B0057FMZBU


----------



## BGagner

MossyMO64 said:


> Here you go BGagner! - www.amazon.com/Lodge-Manufacturing-LJOSH3-Jumbo-Griddle/dp/B0057FMZBU


I appreciate that!


----------



## chaded

12-Ringer said:


> Damn Chad - I sure hope you get everything you need arrives in the same shipment.
> 
> Joe



Well, got my firebox and base. Firebox seems fine, but my base does not even match up with my lid so my kamado has a pretty good 'overbite' when closed. Wow, just wow.


----------



## adr1601

BGagner said:


> I would agree PBuck haha. ADR I think we're only spending time with our smokers because we can't be in the mountains lol


Yeah I guess I take it for granted. Many times I'm rushing home Sun. to stick something in the smoker. 

Is it Fri. yet!


----------



## pbuck

chaded said:


> Well, got my firebox and base. Firebox seems fine, but my base does not even match up with my lid so my kamado has a pretty good 'overbite' when closed. Wow, just wow.


Ugh!


----------



## MossyMO64

Chicken and peppers seasoned with cajun rub on the griddle.

[
-----

then topped with white cheese dip...


-----

served on toasted sub rolls for delicious Chicken Philly Cheesesteaks!


----------



## 12-Ringer

chaded said:


> Well, got my firebox and base. Firebox seems fine, but my base does not even match up with my lid so my kamado has a pretty good 'overbite' when closed. Wow, just wow.


Man.... sorry to hear that!!!


----------



## Dblstufttaco

chaded said:


> Well, got my firebox and base. Firebox seems fine, but my base does not even match up with my lid so my kamado has a pretty good 'overbite' when closed. Wow, just wow.




Like i said, i own 2 kamado joe's but this is unacceptable. Hopefully they make it right but it's looking like it may be a real headache to remedy the situation...


----------



## chaded

Dblstufttaco said:


> Like i said, i own 2 kamado joe's but this is unacceptable. Hopefully they make it right but it's looking like it may be a real headache to remedy the situation...


Especially when i sent a picture of my tape measure showing the measurement they asked for and also stated to them what the measurement was. I emailed the owner but im not real optimistic right now. Meanwhile I have a couple Big Joe bases and lid and other parts on my back porch that is useless to me. Inthought about turning them into flower pots but that may take a lot of dirt. LOL


----------



## MossyMO64

Leftover chicken and peppers from making chicken philly cheesesteak's so made up quesadilla's topped with white cheese dip and pica de gallo.


(Pic is from when originally made up for chicken philly cheesesteak's)
-----


-----



Another tasty meal!


----------



## hokiehunter373

You're killing me, Mossy!


----------



## BGagner

MossyMO64 said:


> Leftover chicken and peppers from making chicken philly cheesesteak's so made up quesadilla's topped with white cheese dip and pica de gallo.
> 
> 
> (Pic is from when originally made up for chicken philly cheesesteak's)
> -----
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> 
> 
> Another tasty meal!


Well, congrats on going ahead and setting plans for what I'll be making Sun night for dinner. Looks like I'll breaking the Blackstone out haha


----------



## switchback84

Thinking about smoking a tri tip, anyone have a good recipie? What is everyone's thought on tri tip? I have never had one

Thanks


----------



## Boxerboxer

switchback84 said:


> Thinking about smoking a tri tip, anyone have a good recipie? What is everyone's thought on tri tip? I have never had one
> 
> Thanks


Pat the meat dry and dry brine 2 hrs beforehand (salt both sides to your taste and let it sit in the fridge). Rub with coarse ground black pepper. Smoke over oak at 225 til 110°F internal, then sear both sides. This can be done direct over coals if you're working with charcoal or in a cast iron skillet if not. Slice against the grain and enjoy. You can get more complicated with the rub if you want but there's no need to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blazinsoles

My propane grill is exactly 7 years old today (wedding gift). One burner is weak. Ive been eyeing smokers for a while now. Im thinking grill/smoker combo unit. Anyone have any recommendations that wont break the bank?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxerboxer

blazinsoles said:


> My propane grill is exactly 7 years old today (wedding gift). One burner is weak. Ive been eyeing smokers for a while now. Im thinking grill/smoker combo unit. Anyone have any recommendations that wont break the bank?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can get it done on a Weber 22" kettle if you want to keep the budget low. Especially if you have a Vortex, Smokenator, or Slow N Sear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blazinsoles

Boxerboxer said:


> You can get it done on a Weber 22" kettle if you want to keep the budget low. Especially if you have a Vortex, Smokenator, or Slow N Sear.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I should mention im more of a hank hill griller. Im not very good with charcoal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxerboxer

blazinsoles said:


> Thanks. I should mention im more of a hank hill griller. Im not very good with charcoal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha, I get you, but unless you're unwilling to live with the slower startup, charcoal is dead simple and tastes way better (opinion, obviously). 

That said, you could probably buy a pellet tube for smoke and get it done on a grill you're comfortable with.

In any case the question is much easier to answer with a target budget. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blazinsoles

Ive got a DIY weber smoker now and i think it hates me. I cant get it to temperature to save my life while my brother can have it churning in less than 15 minutes. One unit i saw in menards was a pit boss pellet grill/smoker and that was about max budget at about $300


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebard22

Well Giant eagle had a BOGO on spare ribs so it looks like I'm gonna be running the smoker Saturday. Here they are all cut up St. Louis style. Rub them down tomorrow night smoke them Saturday. Debating on varying the 3-2-1 method at 250 degrees to a 60ish minute foil instead of 120. Last time I did them they were so soft they were almost mushy. Wife likes them fall off the bone I like them with a little pull. Its a tough compromise that will undoubtedly end up her way. Thoughts and variations of how everyone does theirs? More pics to come.


----------



## adr1601

The last set I did a few weeks ago was the first time I stuck to the 321 rule at 250 and I wasn't done to my taste. Prob. do a set Sun. and go 4-2-1 and see.

That set was a little on the thick side too.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Somehow I forgot to put this pic up when I did my shoulder. Saw it today. Might need to do another soon lol


----------



## jager69

Looks great! I love the bark!


----------



## MossyMO64

Buns were mini flour tortillas with a spicy shredded cheese blend and some pico de gallo.


-----

Vortex wide side up, with Badass Beef Boost seasoned burgers and the tortilla "buns" on the Griddle Grate.


-----

Added roasted red pepper Monterey jack cheese slices to the burgers.


-----

Cinco de Mayo Burger plated up with a side of sour cream.


-----


----------



## sawtoothscream

Kamado guys

What's your favorite way to cook st Louis ribs? Debating if I should foil them or not. Seems to get strong opinions for both from the kamado crowd. 

If the weather isn't absolute garbage Sunday I might take a shot at it.


----------



## chaded

I do not wrap my ribs.


----------



## pbuck

I foil mine for a couple hours with apple juice or Sprite. Never tried not doing it cause I've always had them turn out good that way. But, like Chad, lots of guys don't foil. Guess I should try not at least once.


----------



## Boxerboxer

Here's my brisket about half done. I forgot to take pictures when I sliced it but it came out great!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebard22

Has anyone who uses the mailbox mod with the AMNPS ever had the pellets and maze completely engulf in flames? Just went to check on my ribs and flames were shooting out of the back of the mailbox. Thinking I might have just put it in too deep? This was 2 hours in to a smoke. I emptied it all out refilled the tray and started it up again. Doesn't seem to be having any issues now but am nervous about using it anymore. Might just put the chip tray back in.


----------



## sawtoothscream

chaded said:


> I do not wrap my ribs.


Spray them at all or just let them go? 

Going to cook them tomorrow​


----------



## chaded

sawtoothscream said:


> Spray them at all or just let them go?
> 
> Going to cook them tomorrow​


I dont spray them either. I just cook them low and slow until when i pick them up with tongs in the middle they bend pretty good. I keep a heat deflector on and get my ribs as high as i can with a drip pan under them. I have done both ways and like the no foil method better and they are juicy and tender as anything.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

Talking about ribs. Does anyone put them in boiling water  for a short bit before smoking/grilling them ?

I'm not a chef 👨* of any sort but I was told the meat  falls off the bone this way. If you don't boil em most times the meat sticks to the bone ? 

Common sense would tell me slow slow cooking would separate the meat from the bone. But what do I know ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sawtoothscream

chaded said:


> I dont spray them either. I just cook them low and slow until when i pick them up with tongs in the middle they bend pretty good. I keep a heat deflector on and get my ribs as high as i can with a drip pan under them. I have done both ways and like the no foil method better and they are juicy and tender as anything.


Thanks, will go that way.

Do you leave the rube on over night or just slap it on before?


----------



## pbuck

chaded said:


> I dont spray them either. I just cook them low and slow until when i pick them up with tongs in the middle they bend pretty good. I keep a heat deflector on and get my ribs as high as i can with a drip pan under them. I have done both ways and like the no foil method better and they are juicy and tender as anything.


I'll have to try em that way. It sure would be easier not foiling.


----------



## chaded

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> Talking about ribs. Does anyone put them in boiling water  for a short bit before smoking/grilling them ?
> 
> I'm not a chef &#55357;&#56424;* of any sort but I was told the meat  falls off the bone this way. If you don't boil em most times the meat sticks to the bone ?
> 
> Common sense would tell me slow slow cooking would separate the meat from the bone. But what do I know ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just say no to boiling meat. Lol. There are a lot of people my parents age that would and do boil ribs and chicken quarters before grilling. It was always explained to me it was done so that they would get done without burning the outside and leaving the middle raw. If you use a lower temp and indirect heat you dont have to worry about that and you don't have to boil meat either. Lol. I personally think boiled meat loses a lot of its flavor.


----------



## chaded

sawtoothscream said:


> Thanks, will go that way.
> 
> Do you leave the rube on over night or just slap it on before?


I've done it both ways and don't notice any difference. If I think about the night before I would pull the membrane off the one side of the ribs and put the rub on and be done. It's nice because your ready to go the next day, just throw the ribs on and cook. But, a lot of times I just do it right before. I am of the opinion that leaving rub on overnight doesnt really penetrate the meat enough to make a difference. Just experiment around with it (even foiling vs non-foiling) and see what you like. Cooking is all about personal preference, if it taste good then it taste good!


----------



## nicko

chaded said:


> Just say no to boiling meat. Lol. There are a lot of people my parents age that would and do boil ribs and chicken quarters before grilling. It was always explained to me it was done so that they would get done without burning the outside and leaving the middle raw. If you use a lower temp and indirect heat you dont have to worry about that and you don't have to boil meat either. Lol. *I personally think boiled meat loses a lot of its flavor.*


And it just sounds totally unappetizing. 

TIME TO BOIL THE MEAT!!!


----------



## pbuck

Got a great t shirt for my BD!


----------



## IGluIt4U

Batch of venison jerky going on the smoker this morning, cured with PS pepper jerky mix and done over mesquite. I do goose with the PS Teriyaki over cherry and everyone says it's the bomb. I'm hoping this batch of venison comes out similarly! :hungry:


----------



## 12-Ringer

chaded said:


> I personally think boiled meat loses a lot of its flavor.


Completely agree...the only flavor left after a boil is whatever the chef adds to it...most of the natural beef, chicken, pork, etc...flavors get crushed in a boil. 

Just my .02


----------



## sawtoothscream

Ribs on,. Hopefully they will be edible haha. Going to get chicken spedies as a backup


----------



## chaded

sawtoothscream said:


> Ribs on,. Hopefully they will be edible haha. Going to get chicken spedies as a backup


What temp you cooking at? Between 225 and 250ish would be good. I don't usually keep strict track of time but i want to say around 4 hours on is when i really start watching them.


----------



## sawtoothscream

I had it at 230 but the rain came in and it dropped to 214. Made a ghetto rain cover and opened the exhaust a little more. still staying put so I might need to open the intake a little more.


----------



## sawtoothscream

chaded said:


> What temp you cooking at? Between 225 and 250ish would be good. I don't usually keep strict track of time but i want to say around 4 hours on is when i really start watching them.


k, only 2 hrs in now. grill ended up coming back up to 230 and has been between 225-230 for the last hr roughly. will give it a look in 2 hrs


----------



## sawtoothscream

4 hrs down, dont look done. Going to give another hr and see.


----------



## nicko

sawtoothscream said:


> I had it at 230 but the rain came in and it dropped to 214. Made a ghetto rain cover and opened the exhaust a little more. still staying put so I might need to open the intake a little more.


Ghetto rain cover. Love it.


----------



## nicko

I've got chicken breasts stuffed with chorizo sausage and Monterey Jack cheese on the BGE right now. Seasoned with a McCormick special seasoning. Indirect with the plate setter. Almost done.


----------



## IGluIt4U

Good stuff! (if you like it a little peppery... ) :darkbeer:


----------



## adr1601

4-2-1 Ribs on the MES at 235. McCormicks Sweet and Smoky Rub and Sweet Baby Rays sauce with added Worcestershire sauce, Soy sauce, and Jim Beam Maple Bourbon.
My best to date but I'm still not getting the tenderness I want. I think I'll try raising the temp another ten degrees on the next go around.
View attachment 5892177


----------



## nicko

Outstanding!!!


----------



## chaded

sawtoothscream said:


> 4 hrs down, dont look done. Going to give another hr and see.


How did they turn out?


----------



## sawtoothscream

They were ok, though I cooked them like 6 hrs and I still don't think they were done enough. 

Mixed feelings on the rub as well, tried the Memphis dust recipe and I think the ginger over powers it a little too much. Probably go more simple on the rub next time.


----------



## chaded

sawtoothscream said:


> They were ok, though I cooked them like 6 hrs and I still don't think they were done enough.
> 
> Mixed feelings on the rub as well, tried the Memphis dust recipe and I think the ginger over powers it a little too much. Probably go more simple on the rub next time.


Might want to try bumping up your temperature. Were you using the thermometer on your grill or something else? I know a lot of the grill ones can be quite a bit off.


----------



## sawtoothscream

chaded said:


> Might want to try bumping up your temperature. Were you using the thermometer on your grill or something else? I know a lot of the grill ones can be quite a bit off.


I have a ivation digital. was around the 220-230 mark for a majority of the cook. Next time im going to aim around 250-260 area.


----------



## pbuck

nicko said:


> I've got chicken breasts stuffed with chorizo sausage and Monterey Jack cheese on the BGE right now. Seasoned with a McCormick special seasoning. Indirect with the plate setter. Almost done.


Did you do anything other than just stuff, season and cook? Any brine? What temps and wood? 

Those look great!


----------



## nicko

I seasoned the inside and outside with McCormick roasted garlic and herb seasoning. Used applewood chips and used the platesetter with dome temperature running about 410-425. No brining either. The great thing about using sausage is the juices that run off as it is cooking are self basting.


----------



## pbuck

Thanks. That looks like a keeper.


----------



## nrlombar

Smoked a chuck roast yesterday. Was pretty happy how it turned out for a cheaper cut of meat. Got 2 chickens in a brine for beer can chicken tonight. Going to do try two different rubs.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

12-Ringer said:


> Completely agree...the only flavor left after a boil is whatever the chef adds to it...most of the natural beef, chicken, pork, etc...flavors get crushed in a boil.
> 
> Just my .02


It does make sense you boil flavor out. That's why I asked. Lol  I'm terrible in the kitchen. You guys got this cooking thing down !

Thanks for the info.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DV1

adr1601 said:


> 4-2-1 Ribs on the MES at 235. McCormicks Sweet and Smoky Rub and Sweet Baby Rays sauce with added Worcestershire sauce, Soy sauce, and Jim Beam Maple Bourbon.
> My best to date but I'm still not getting the tenderness I want. I think I'll try raising the temp another ten degrees on the next go around.
> View attachment 5892177


Looks great, thank you so much. I have a bottle of the Maple Bourbon in the house but can't stand the taste of it. Used it in a brine for some smoked chicken but don't like it in a glass (chicken was good though). Now I have another use for it.


----------



## whack&stack

I'm apparently the amateur hour of this thread. The hardest part is getting a fresh wild turkey but after that's accomplished just cut into strips marinate in Italian dressing wrap em in bacon and grill em up. Simple but tasty


----------



## whack&stack




----------



## IGluIt4U

Amateur or not, them looks good! :hungry: :thumb:

Smoked some country pork ribs yesterday... they were good, but took longer than I researched. I did them at 225, may have to jack it up a bit next time, or just start em earlier, but man, they were goooood!


----------



## Boxerboxer

IGluIt4U said:


> Amateur or not, them looks good! :hungry: :thumb:
> 
> Smoked some country pork ribs yesterday... they were good, but took longer than I researched. I did them at 225, may have to jack it up a bit next time, or just start em earlier, but man, they were goooood!


If you went by a lid thermometer that could be the reason. It will read hotter than grate temp. There's always some variability in cook times regardless. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

This thread ROCKS!!!!!


Joe


----------



## IGluIt4U

Boxerboxer said:


> If you went by a lid thermometer that could be the reason. It will read hotter than grate temp. There's always some variability in cook times regardless.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use an electric smoker, thermostat is in the back wall about midway up and I use a ThermoPro in the meat, though my smoker has a meat probe as well, I like the remote on the ThermoPro. I also need to look at location in the smoker when I only do a small amount. I had the ribs right above the water pan and I have 4 different tray levels. I rotate them when I use all the grates, but I haven't played much with where the best spot is for a small batch..


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> This thread ROCKS!!!!!
> 
> 
> Joe


I agree. Great ideas and recipes being shared. Glad I got that BGE.


----------



## Boxerboxer

IGluIt4U said:


> I use an electric smoker, thermostat is in the back wall about midway up and I use a ThermoPro in the meat, though my smoker has a meat probe as well, I like the remote on the ThermoPro. I also need to look at location in the smoker when I only do a small amount. I had the ribs right above the water pan and I have 4 different tray levels. I rotate them when I use all the grates, but I haven't played much with where the best spot is for a small batch..


You've got an extra probe, right? Put it on each grate and find out what you're dealing with. For ribs that's the only thing I use a probe for. I like the hang/bounce test for doneness but worst case cut a rib off and try it. Once you do it more you won't need to, but it's difficult to really ruin meat if unless it's already too far gone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

adr1601 said:


> 4-2-1 Ribs on the MES at 235. McCormicks Sweet and Smoky Rub and Sweet Baby Rays sauce with added Worcestershire sauce, Soy sauce, and Jim Beam Maple Bourbon.
> My best to date but I'm still not getting the tenderness I want. I think I'll try raising the temp another ten degrees on the next go around.
> View attachment 5892177


Man I do.mine 3-2-1 in my MES at 225 and they are fall off the bone tender. Almost too tender as a good rib should have a bit more resistance when biting.


----------



## 12-Ringer

IA Monsterbuck said:


> Man I do.mine 3-2-1 in my MES at 225 and they are fall off the bone tender. Almost too tender as a good rib should have a bit more resistance when biting.


Same here, my wife likes them as tender as I can get them....the 3-2-1 at 225 gets it done for me in the MES as well.

Joe


----------



## adr1601

Sounds like I might need to recheck the accuracy of my smoker again. Reason I was doing 235 was because I new it was off last time I cked.

How far off are you guys finding yours?


----------



## pbuck

My MES reads about 8- 10 deg. higher than my Maverick In the center back but it's fairly close in the right corner where the vent is. I don't cook in mine though. It's only used for sausages so I'm not much help there. 

Spare ribs take longer than baby backs being they're tougher to start with. I do BB's 3-2-1 @ 230 in my BGE and they're usually really tender. The wife wants them falling off the bone or I'd cut it back a little on the foil time. Also, I put them in a covered foil pan instead of wrapping individually with foil. I could never seem to get them done right just wrapped.


----------



## Boxerboxer

Caught a shovelnose sturgeon this morning I'll be smoking this weekend. Will try to get pics up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

pbuck said:


> My MES reads about 8- 10 deg. higher than my Maverick In the center back but it's fairly close in the right corner where the vent is. I don't cook in mine though. It's only used for sausages so I'm not much help there.
> 
> Spare ribs take longer than baby backs being they're tougher to start with. I do BB's 3-2-1 @ 230 in my BGE and they're usually really tender. The wife wants them falling off the bone or I'd cut it back a little on the foil time. Also, I put them in a covered foil pan instead of wrapping individually with foil. I could never seem to get them done right just wrapped.


Thanks. I do spare ribs my self.

I'm gonna do a rack Sun. and bump the temp another 10 degrees.


----------



## bambikiller

12-Ringer said:


> Same here, my wife likes them as tender as I can get them....the 3-2-1 at 225 gets it done for me in the MES as well.
> 
> Joe


I used your apple butter idea on the ribs using the 3-2-1 and man was that delicious , my wife didn't even want BBQ on them lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IGluIt4U

Boxerboxer said:


> You've got an extra probe, right? Put it on each grate and find out what you're dealing with. For ribs that's the only thing I use a probe for. I like the hang/bounce test for doneness but worst case cut a rib off and try it. Once you do it more you won't need to, but it's difficult to really ruin meat if unless it's already too far gone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I'll check that out. I know there are different temps on the different levels from doing jerky and the like where it needs a long smoke time and I rotate them. I can probably measure 3 different points in the smoker with the meat probe, the Thermopro and another temp meter I use for other things, that should give me a better idea of what's going on. I know the heat is higher around the edges of the grates, since the water pan (even when empty and just wrapped in foil for jerky) diverts the heat around it towards the edges of the grates, but I need to see if the heat is higher on the top, near the exit point, which I suspect it is, versus the lower tray levels. I'll play with that when I do some wings later this week.


----------



## sawtoothscream

Did beer can Burger s Friday. Simple stuffing,. Grilled onions and mushrooms, some pork and beans and cheddar cheese. Came out much better then my first attempted but I'm going to knock about 15 minutes off the cook time.


----------



## DV1

Okay smokers, need some ideas. I don't do baked beans but having a little party and many of those coming do eat them. I can't just open a can and heat them up. What are some of your great baked bean ideas.

Thanks.


----------



## pbuck

DV1 said:


> Okay smokers, need some ideas. I don't do baked beans but having a little party and many of those coming do eat them. I can't just open a can and heat them up. What are some of your great baked bean ideas.
> 
> Thanks.


Somewhere in here Joe has a great recipe. Might try the thread search if he doesn't chime in.


----------



## nrlombar

Hey guys! I have seen some people build some "houses" for there MES smokers. Would anyone who has done this mind posting some pictures? I plan on building one this weekend and am looking for some good ideas.

Thanks


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> Somewhere in here Joe has a great recipe. Might try the thread search if he doesn't chime in.


Here ya go...be warned...make these once for a group and you'll be asked to repeat often.....

Custom beans....
2- 15.5 oz of canned red beans
2- 15.5 oz of canned black beans
1- 1b bag of dried red beans
1 large can of peaches
1lb of thick cut smoked bacon
3/4 of large white onion
1 large clove garlic
1/2 cup BBQ sauce (I went with Stubbs Sweet Heat)
1/2 cup Henry's Hard Cherry soda
1/4 cup apple cider vinegar
1/4 cup of honey
1/4 cup brown sugar
3 tablespoons smoked paprika
2 tablespoons Old Bay


























Slice bacon and throw into pot with diced onions and garlic. Sauté until onions become clear, then add diced peaches. While the bacon and onions are sautéing I "cheat" with the dried beans and boil them, usually just until the bacon and onions are done. 

I take the peaches out of whatever syrup they are packed in and dice them into cubes. I add the 1/2 cup of BBQ, 1/2 cup Cherry soda, 1/4 cup of apple cider to the remaining peach syrup. I let the bacon/onion/garlic/peach mixture simmer for about 5 minutes and add the liquid mixture, stirring to ensure uniform consistency.

At this time I open the canned beans and drain and mix them together with he boiled bagged beans. I like this method as it created different beans with different textures in the final product.

Once beans are mixed together I add the sauce and continue to mix. They go into the smoker at 150-degrees for about 4-6 hours depending on a host of factors. I add applewood for the first and last hours of smoke with the middle time dedicated to cooking the beans.

Just before the final hour I add the honey, brown sugar, paprika, and Old Bay; mix well back into the smoker with the apple smoke again.

Final product...









If you even remotely like baked beans, this will keep you coming back for more. You back off the heat by using a different BBQand skipping the Old Bay, but the recipe I detailed above (I feel) gives a nice blend...sweet with a little heat on the back end. I rarely have anyone tell me it's too hot, but there are always a few sissies around

If you try it, share your experience.

(You could always cheat to speed things up and do it all on the stove-top and add 30-60 minutes of smoke at the end-or skip the smoke altogether...lots of options with this one)

Joe


----------



## hokiehunter373

drool ^^^


----------



## DV1

12-Ringer said:


> Here ya go...be warned...make these once for a group and you'll be asked to repeat often.....
> 
> Custom beans....
> 2- 15.5 oz of canned red beans
> 2- 15.5 oz of canned black beans
> 1- 1b bag of dried red beans
> 1 large can of peaches
> 1lb of thick cut smoked bacon
> 3/4 of large white onion
> 1 large clove garlic
> 1/2 cup BBQ sauce (I went with Stubbs Sweet Heat)
> 1/2 cup Henry's Hard Cherry soda
> 1/4 cup apple cider vinegar
> 1/4 cup of honey
> 1/4 cup brown sugar
> 3 tablespoons smoked paprika
> 2 tablespoons Old Bay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slice bacon and throw into pot with diced onions and garlic. Sauté until onions become clear, then add diced peaches. While the bacon and onions are sautéing I "cheat" with the dried beans and boil them, usually just until the bacon and onions are done.
> 
> I take the peaches out of whatever syrup they are packed in and dice them into cubes. I add the 1/2 cup of BBQ, 1/2 cup Cherry soda, 1/4 cup of apple cider to the remaining peach syrup. I let the bacon/onion/garlic/peach mixture simmer for about 5 minutes and add the liquid mixture, stirring to ensure uniform consistency.
> 
> At this time I open the canned beans and drain and mix them together with he boiled bagged beans. I like this method as it created different beans with different textures in the final product.
> 
> Once beans are mixed together I add the sauce and continue to mix. They go into the smoker at 150-degrees for about 4-6 hours depending on a host of factors. I add applewood for the first and last hours of smoke with the middle time dedicated to cooking the beans.
> 
> Just before the final hour I add the honey, brown sugar, paprika, and Old Bay; mix well back into the smoker with the apple smoke again.
> 
> Final product...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you even remotely like baked beans, this will keep you coming back for more. You back off the heat by using a different BBQand skipping the Old Bay, but the recipe I detailed above (I feel) gives a nice blend...sweet with a little heat on the back end. I rarely have anyone tell me it's too hot, but there are always a few sissies around
> 
> If you try it, share your experience.
> 
> (You could always cheat to speed things up and do it all on the stove-top and add 30-60 minutes of smoke at the end-or skip the smoke altogether...lots of options with this one)
> 
> Joe


Wow, that sounds crazy good. Thanks.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Picked up some Stubbs tonight just because of this recipe lol


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

DV1 said:


> Okay smokers, need some ideas. I don't do baked beans but having a little party and many of those coming do eat them. I can't just open a can and heat them up. What are some of your great baked bean ideas.
> 
> Thanks.


Google Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans. Always have people coming back for more.


----------



## adr1601

Google Marlboro high country beans. We add a couple teaspoons of Cummin to the recipe. Key is to slow cook and not skimp on the quality of the ingredients.


----------



## MossyMO64

Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans

6 to 8 strips of bacon cut into 1/2 inch squares
1/2 medium onion (diced)
1/2 bell pepper (diced)
1 or 2 jalapeño peppers (diced) (seeding is optional)
1 - 55 ounce can Bush's baked beans
1- 8 ounce can of pineapple chunks (drained)
1 cup brown sugar (packed)
1 cup ketchup
1/2 to 1 Tablespoon dry mustard (ground)

Sauté bacon pieces in fry pan until crispy and remove from pan with a slotted spoon. Sauté onion, bell pepper and jalapeno pepper until tender.

In a large mixing bowl combine beans, pineapple, brown sugar, ketchup and dry mustard. Stir in bacon pieces and vegetables. Pour into a 12X9 or a deep 9X9 aluminum baking pan. (While mixing if things look dry, add additional ketchup 1/4 -1/2 cup at a time)

Place in a 220-250° smoker for 2 1/2 - 3 hours (make sure temperature of the baked beans reaches 160° ) or place in a 350° oven and bake for 1 hour.

DISCLAIMER
With the jalapeño pepper and the dry mustard these beans have the potential for some MAJOR heat. CAUTION should be exercised when feeding these beans to small children, elderly or weak of stomach patrons.

To make this recipe family friendly, omit the jalapeño pepper and the dry mustard.


----------



## IA Monsterbuck

MossyMO64 said:


> Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans
> 
> 6 to 8 strips of bacon cut into 1/2 inch squares
> 1/2 medium onion (diced)
> 1/2 bell pepper (diced)
> 1 or 2 jalapeño peppers (diced) (seeding is optional)
> 1 - 55 ounce can Bush's baked beans
> 1- 8 ounce can of pineapple chunks (drained)
> 1 cup brown sugar (packed)
> 1 cup ketchup
> 1/2 to 1 Tablespoon dry mustard (ground)
> 
> Sauté bacon pieces in fry pan until crispy and remove from pan with a slotted spoon. Sauté onion, bell pepper and jalapeno pepper until tender.
> 
> In a large mixing bowl combine beans, pineapple, brown sugar, ketchup and dry mustard. Stir in bacon pieces and vegetables. Pour into a 12X9 or a deep 9X9 aluminum baking pan. (While mixing if things look dry, add additional ketchup 1/4 -1/2 cup at a time)
> 
> Place in a 220-250° smoker for 2 1/2 - 3 hours (make sure temperature of the baked beans reaches 160° ) or place in a 350° oven and bake for 1 hour.
> 
> DISCLAIMER
> With the jalapeño pepper and the dry mustard these beans have the potential for some MAJOR heat. CAUTION should be exercised when feeding these beans to small children, elderly or weak of stomach patrons.
> 
> To make this recipe family friendly, omit the jalapeño pepper and the dry mustard.


That's the one!


----------



## pbuck

Just took 1/2 of a breast from one of this year's birds out of the brine. Letting it dry in the fridge till morning then it's into the BGE with some apple wood to smoke. Going to baste with honey after getting a good smudge on it. 










More pics to come. 

Pork shoulder on deck for Saturday.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

pbuck said:


> Just took 1/2 of a breast from one of this year's birds out of the brine. Letting it dry in the fridge till morning then it's into the BGE with some apple wood to smoke. Going to baste with honey after getting a good smudge on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics to come.
> 
> Pork shoulder on deck for Saturday.


Is that Patron ? Used to marinate ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Ok, this is freakin incredible!! Brined it 12 hrs yesterday. Let it dry in the fridge 6 hrs. overnight then trussed it up and into the BGE @ 220-230 with apple chunks this morning. Plain water in the pan. Smoked it for 2 hrs then basted every 1/2 hr or so with some real honey from a bee keeper till IT hit 160. 

Dam is it good! Sweet, salty, smoky and moist. [emoji1360][emoji1360]

Funny, it stalled at 153 for about an hour. I was worried it would dry out but it's moist as I think a wild bird could be.


----------



## adr1601

That looks freakin good.


----------



## pbuck

Just put some rub on a 9# pork shoulder. It'll go in the BGE around 6am tomorrow.


----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> That looks freakin good.


It's as good as it looks.


----------



## chaded

I have 4 pork shoulders going on one kamado here in a few minutes and will be firing up the other kamado and doing 10 pizzas tonight. Wish me luck....


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

chaded said:


> I have 4 pork shoulders going on one kamado here in a few minutes and will be firing up the other kamado and doing 10 pizzas tonight. Wish me luck....


Post up before and afters !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

chaded said:


> I have 4 pork shoulders going on one kamado here in a few minutes and will be firing up the other kamado and doing 10 pizzas tonight. Wish me luck....


Good luck, Chad!! 

Sounds like a party!


----------



## Billy H

Pbuck that looks like my kind of BBQ. 
I'm going to do something this weekend not sure what yet. Going to hit my butchers tonight.


----------



## IGluIt4U

Smoked wings, it's whats for dinner! Injected with a hot sauce mix, seasoned with Dillo Dust and Old Bay, marinated overnight, smoked over hickory for a couple of hours and then on the grill to finish them off.... just wish I'd have started a half hour sooner, dinner would have been a little early, but I'd have been able to put everything away _before_ the rains hit... :frusty: :rofl:


----------



## pbuck

Butt in the BGE @ 5:30 and on life support lol


----------



## bluestreaker

pbuck said:


> Ok, this is freakin incredible!! Brined it 12 hrs yesterday. Let it dry in the fridge 6 hrs. overnight then trussed it up and into the BGE @ 220-230 with apple chunks this morning. Plain water in the pan. Smoked it for 2 hrs then basted every 1/2 hr or so with some real honey from a bee keeper till IT hit 160.
> 
> Dam is it good! Sweet, salty, smoky and moist. [emoji1360][emoji1360]
> 
> Funny, it stalled at 153 for about an hour. I was worried it would dry out but it's moist as I think a wild bird could be.


That looks fantastic!!!
I do something similar with wild turkey. I butterfly the breast, add a layer of provolone cheese and prosciutto (that's salt cured ham for the mangiacakes lol) and asparagus then roll it and tie it up nice and tight to keep the cheese from oozing out then slice and smother with hollandaise or bearnaise sauce. Next time I make it I'm definitely gonna start with the brine then baste with the honey.
Thanks for the tip!!!


----------



## skiisme753

IGluIt4U said:


> Smoked wings, it's whats for dinner! Injected with a hot sauce mix, seasoned with Dillo Dust and Old Bay, marinated overnight, smoked over hickory for a couple of hours and then on the grill to finish them off.... just wish I'd have started a half hour sooner, dinner would have been a little early, but I'd have been able to put everything away _before_ the rains hit... :frusty: :rofl:
> 
> View attachment 5933257


Those look amazing


----------



## pbuck

IGluIt4U said:


> Smoked wings, it's whats for dinner! Injected with a hot sauce mix, seasoned with Dillo Dust and Old Bay, marinated overnight, smoked over hickory for a couple of hours and then on the grill to finish them off.... just wish I'd have started a half hour sooner, dinner would have been a little early, but I'd have been able to put everything away _before_ the rains hit... :frusty: :rofl:
> 
> View attachment 5933257


Bet those were tasty but a lil spicy [emoji892]!


----------



## widnert

12-Ringer said:


> Here ya go...be warned...make these once for a group and you'll be asked to repeat often.....
> 
> Custom beans....
> 2- 15.5 oz of canned red beans
> 2- 15.5 oz of canned black beans
> 1- 1b bag of dried red beans
> 1 large can of peaches
> 1lb of thick cut smoked bacon
> 3/4 of large white onion
> 1 large clove garlic
> 1/2 cup BBQ sauce (I went with Stubbs Sweet Heat)
> 1/2 cup Henry's Hard Cherry soda
> 1/4 cup apple cider vinegar
> 1/4 cup of honey
> 1/4 cup brown sugar
> 3 tablespoons smoked paprika
> 2 tablespoons Old Bay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slice bacon and throw into pot with diced onions and garlic. Sauté until onions become clear, then add diced peaches. While the bacon and onions are sautéing I "cheat" with the dried beans and boil them, usually just until the bacon and onions are done.
> 
> I take the peaches out of whatever syrup they are packed in and dice them into cubes. I add the 1/2 cup of BBQ, 1/2 cup Cherry soda, 1/4 cup of apple cider to the remaining peach syrup. I let the bacon/onion/garlic/peach mixture simmer for about 5 minutes and add the liquid mixture, stirring to ensure uniform consistency.
> 
> At this time I open the canned beans and drain and mix them together with he boiled bagged beans. I like this method as it created different beans with different textures in the final product.
> 
> Once beans are mixed together I add the sauce and continue to mix. They go into the smoker at 150-degrees for about 4-6 hours depending on a host of factors. I add applewood for the first and last hours of smoke with the middle time dedicated to cooking the beans.
> 
> Just before the final hour I add the honey, brown sugar, paprika, and Old Bay; mix well back into the smoker with the apple smoke again.
> 
> Final product...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you even remotely like baked beans, this will keep you coming back for more. You back off the heat by using a different BBQand skipping the Old Bay, but the recipe I detailed above (I feel) gives a nice blend...sweet with a little heat on the back end. I rarely have anyone tell me it's too hot, but there are always a few sissies around[emoji850]
> 
> If you try it, share your experience.
> 
> (You could always cheat to speed things up and do it all on the stove-top and add 30-60 minutes of smoke at the end-or skip the smoke altogether...lots of options with this one)
> 
> Joe


Trying the bean recipe right now! Along with a brisket that's been in the fridge all night just waiting for it's time. 









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Let everyone know what you think....good luck!

Joe


----------



## DV1

Haven't done the beans yet but did manage some chicken and beef short ribs the other day. Beef ribs had great flavor but were a bit tough yet. The chicken was some of the best I've done. I brined leg quarters and bone in split breasts in a basic salt, sugar and thyme brine with some maple bourbon added in. That sat overnight in the fridge. Next day rinsed, dried, then used a homemade rub on some and a commercial applewood rub on a few other pieces, just to compare. Smoked at 350 for 3 hours with hickory chunks and glazed with a maple bourbon glaze (got the idea here) for the last hour or so. It was fantastic. Rubs gave a different flavor but can't say I liked one better than the other, both were great.


----------



## adr1601

pbuck said:


> Butt in the BGE @ 5:30 and on life support lol


Looks more like your trying to diagnose some electrical problem. LOL


----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> Looks more like your trying to diagnose some electrical problem. LOL


Lol! Gotta love the Digi-Q and Maverick set up for long cooks in the Egg. Pretty much a set it and forget it operation. Temp is holding right at 235-240 since I started and I haven't touched it.


----------



## adr1601

pbuck said:


> Lol! Gotta love the Digi-Q and Maverick set up for long cooks in the Egg. Pretty much a set it and forget it operation. Temp is holding right at 235-240 since I started and I haven't touched it.


Only thing keeping me from that same setup is lack of room on the patio. It's just a matter of time.


----------



## widnert

12-Ringer said:


> Let everyone know what you think....good luck!
> 
> Joe


Just pulled them off with the brisket. Looking great! 









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

I plan on doing the beans tomorrow while staining our deck. Hopefully all goes well


----------



## widnert

widnert said:


> Just pulled them off with the brisket. Looking great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Stirred the beans some more. Awesome flavor! Only thing I would do different is do an overnight soak on the pinto beans. Still a little firm. Brisket will make you want to slap somebody - for never having made it for you before. Wow. That was a great smoke on that bad boy. I bet there is at least 1/2 inch of smoke ring in the meat. 









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

Stuff right here is criminal! 
Bought a cheap rack of spare ribs from walmart and rubbed them with half and half Leggs Chorizo sausage seasoning and brown sugar.
4-2-1- at 245 in the MES then sauce with some seriously doctored up store bought sauce.
Sauced and let them rest in smoke for 20 min before serving.
View attachment 5936817


----------



## widnert

adr1601 said:


> Stuff right here is criminal!
> Bought a cheap rack of spare ribs from walmart and rubbed them with half and half Leggs Chorizo sausage seasoning and brown sugar.
> 4-2-1- at 245 in the MES then sauce with some seriously doctored up store bought sauce.
> Sauced and let them rest in smoke for 20 min before serving.
> View attachment 5936817


That looks awesome right there! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

widnert said:


> That looks awesome right there!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I wan't some of that Brisket!!!


----------



## widnert

adr1601 said:


> I wan't some of that Brisket!!!


 Just a small serving left. Had some friends over and it is GONE! Beans too! Guess that was a good combo! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Pulled pork, smoked turkey, deep fried pickles, cole slaw, lobster mac&cheese!!!! I'm foundered. Lol!


----------



## chaded

I hate to say this but I didnt get pics of the 4 butts I did after they were done...I had a crazy day. But, they all turned out great and everyone seemed to enjoy them. 

Here is a pic of the four 8.5 pounders when i first put them on though.


----------



## pbuck

That's a pile o pork, Chad!!!!


----------



## pbuck

Dang, we done some serious damage on the smokers today, guys! Well done!! That brisket and ribs made me hungry again and I'm stuffed to the gills. I even passed on the peanut butter pie


----------



## sawtoothscream

Those beans look so damn good. Will have to make those sometime for sure


----------



## sawtoothscream

What rub do you guys like on the pulled pork? Do you inject them as well? 

That's next up for me.


----------



## Billy H

You guys made out a whole lot better than me. I bought a 14 pound brisket to the tune of 90$. I'm usually good at picking out a good one,not this time. Most of it was just loaded with fat throughout, not just a vein of fat but all of it fatty, never saw anything like it before. The four pound portion of the point was very good but what a bummer.


----------



## widnert

Billy H said:


> You guys made out a whole lot better than me. I bought a 14 pound brisket to the tune of 90$. I'm usually good at picking out a good one,not this time. Most of it was just loaded with fat throughout, not just a vein of fat but all of it fatty, never saw anything like it before. The four pound portion of the point was very good but what a bummer.


 That is a bummer. Definitely don't go back to that place again. You can come over and have the little bit that was left over here if you want. At least get a taste. 🤠

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> You guys made out a whole lot better than me. I bought a 14 pound brisket to the tune of 90$. I'm usually good at picking out a good one,not this time. Most of it was just loaded with fat throughout, not just a vein of fat but all of it fatty, never saw anything like it before. The four pound portion of the point was very good but what a bummer.


Damn Billy, bummer for sure, especially on such an expensive cut.

Joe


----------



## hokiehunter373

Just threw the beans on. Following the recipe other than I got applewood smoked bacon and apple wood for the smoke


----------



## adr1601

Yes it does taste as good as it looks!
View attachment 5939689


----------



## sawtoothscream

nothing fancy, decided to try my first steak on the akorn. did 2 minutes per side at im guessing 650, pulled at 135 and let rest for 10 minutes. covered in sauteed onions and mushrooms. SO full lol


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

I love ❤ checking this thread out on the weekend. All the great stuff.

Sorry about that fatty $90 brisket. Kinda sux.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John316

Smoked a piece of boned out venison hind quarter today. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

New Sapphire Blue Akorn,..
i have a Char-Grill pellet grill.i like the pellets... i can get traeger pellets for 10.99 a bag..

Im curious about what advantages an akorn charcoal grill would have over a pellet grill..i know charcoal has its own unique flavor..

http://mailchi.mp/chargriller/new-akorn-color-now-available?e=5013c48561


----------



## 12-Ringer

zmax hunter said:


> New Sapphire Blue Akorn,..
> i have a Char-Grill pellet grill.i like the pellets... i can get traeger pellets for 10.99 a bag..
> 
> Im curious about what advantages an akorn charcoal grill would have over a pellet grill..i know charcoal has its own unique flavor..
> 
> http://mailchi.mp/chargriller/new-akorn-color-now-available?e=5013c48561


IMHO - charcoal flavor is a bit over-rated, if it wasn't why to so many add the wood for flavor, even to hardwood lump charcoal. The biggest difference between the two that I am aware of is heat output - you can really crank a charcoal fire whereas many pellet driven grills seem to top out near 500 degrees AND the hotter you get them, the less smoke they produce....

Steve Raichlen -made a list way back when that I still find relatively accurate.....

*Advantages:*
Pellet grills are versatile. You can barbecue, smoke, roast, grill (sort of—more on that below), and even bake or braise in a pellet grill. At BBQ University, we have used them to cook everything from crisp chicken wings to braised short ribs to smoked pork chile verde and crème brulee.

Like gas grills, pellet grills preheat fast (10 to 15 minutes). The design discourages flare-ups.

Some pellet grills allow you to regulate temperatures in 5-degree increments, giving you pinpoint heat control. A thermostat in the cooking chamber sends precise signals to the controller and regulates pellet delivery.

Because a pellet grill works like a convection oven, you can load up the cook chamber without fear of uneven cooking.

You don’t normally over-smoke food on a pellet grill. The smoke flavor is more subtle than the sometimes acrid smoke generated by a straight wood or charcoal fire. The grills are available in a number of sizes from small to large, as well as commercial-size units that can accommodate a whole hog or pulled pork for a crowd. For additional wood smoke flavor, you can position hardwood chunks or pouches of soaked wood chips directly on the heat diffuser plate.

Pellets come in a variety of flavors—hickory, pecan, alder, mesquite, cherry, apple, maple, bourbon, etc., and can be mixed or changed in minutes. One 20-pound bag is sufficient for several cooks, though usage will depend on the temperature setting and weather conditions (wind and cold will increase pellet consumption). Under normal circumstances, a pellet grill will use about 1/2 pound of pellets per hour on the smoke setting and 2-1/2 pounds on high.

Some companies offer cold smokers as an accessory—perfect for Nova Scotia-style salmon or cheese.

*Drawbacks:*
Pellet grills are dependent on electricity, limiting their portability unless you have access to a generator or inverter.

Though they are marketed as “grills,” you won’t get grill marks or a dark sear, as the units run on fan-driven indirect heat. In my opinion, these are smokers—not grills. You can increase the amount of caramelization you get on the outside of food by preheating a cast iron grill grate, skillet, griddle, or plancha directly on the grill grate for 20 minutes before cooking.

Pellet grills are relatively expensive, retailing from a few hundred dollars to more than $4000.

The higher the cooking temperature, the less smoke the unit generates. You’ll get the most smoke flavor at temperatures below 250 degrees.

Any grills with moving parts and electrical components can break down (a risk not associated with charcoal or wood grills). If exposed to moisture, pellet fuels will disintegrate. People who live in humid climates must keep their pellets dry, preferably indoors in airtight lidded containers.

~the end of Steve's list
___________________________________
Hope this gives you something to think about....I will say this...I recently spent some time with Traeger Pro 34 and it was pretty amazing...a little more than I want to spend on something like that, but I know I'd use the heck out of it...did cut jerky, sausage, and sticks, as well as, pork shoulder, loin, burgers, and turkey breast....super easy to run, maintain, and clean, produces awesome tasting food....I was shocked. Didn't think I'd like it as much as I did, I'm convinced the convection process, coupled with the quick clean-out hopper are what drove my interest. I was able to chance from Peach to Hickory in minutes...burn out everything in the auger, empty the hopper with the quick clean out, refill with new pellets and go....I am wondering about the amount of electronics involved with the auger, the fan, etc...waiting and keeping my eyes on reviews as these get out in mass to see if anything of concern surfaces.

In the regard, if anyone has heard things (good or bad) about the Pro-series Traeger's please share for the benefit of all...

Joe


----------



## pbuck

Maybe it's just me but every pellet seems to smell the same. I've tried all different kinds in the amazen and they all smell like pellets, not wood. I can definitely tell a difference between the smoke coming out of my BGE and what comes out of the smoker with pellets. Stick em in the microwave and they all have a sort of funky smell. I've bought the good ones that are supposed to be all one wood but the smoke still smells like pellets. I put hickory or apple chunks in the egg and I can smell the difference. It smells like wood burning.

That said I can see where a pellet grill would be handy. It's less work and more of a set it and forget it type deal. I don't think I'd trade my egg for one though.


----------



## switchback84

Can you give us some more detail on the brine? I shot a nice tom looking for something new to do with the breast meat.
Thinking about putting the legs/thigh meat in the crock pot for pulled BBQ sandwiches.

Thanks


----------



## pbuck

switchback84 said:


> Can you give us some more detail on the brine? I shot a nice tom looking for something new to do with the breast meat.
> Thinking about putting the legs/thigh meat in the crock pot for pulled BBQ sandwiches.
> 
> Thanks


I used a basic brine with a few herbs and spices thrown in. 

2 quarts water
1/2 c kosher salt
1/4 c brown sugar
2 sprigs fresh rosemary 
a dash or two of celery seed

Brined the breast for 12 hours then let it dry in the fridge and form a pellicle overnight. Smoked with apple wood for a couple hours @ 230 then basted every 1/2 hour or so with honey until IT hit 160. It is very tasty! 

As far as the leg and thigh meat....this turkey salad is *KILLER*. I crockpot them with half chicken broth, half water until tender then strip off the meat and use it in the salad. Use sweet/tart , firm apples like pink lady and add some craisens for extra sweetness. Trust me. It's great on a crusty roll or with crackers. Probably want to double up the recipe. 

https://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/turkey-salad-sandwiches/f3289e83-120d-465b-8c95-b16c22faadac


----------



## zmax hunter

This was really good!!

https://www.google.com/amp/s/someth...com/2012/05/22/grilled-wild-turkey-rolls/amp/


----------



## MossyMO64

Pretty impressed all in all with the hanging method of smoking a packer brisket! About 9 pounds trimmed.


-----

Pulled at 160º to wrap in foil. 


-----


-----

At 201º pulled and cooler rested for an hour.

Very Tasty!



Thanks for looking!


----------



## 12-Ringer

MossyMO64 said:


> Pretty impressed all in all with the hanging method of smoking a packer brisket! About 9 pounds trimmed.
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> Pulled at 160º to wrap in foil.
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> At 201º pulled and cooler rested for an hour.
> 
> Very Tasty!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Looks good....

Joe


----------



## jtkratzer

Made about 40 lbs of pork/venison brats with three seasoning flavors from Owens BBQ. Grilled a few patties today of stuff that didn't make it into a casing - delicious.


----------



## MossyMO64

Brisket sandwich on Texas toast with griddled onions and horseradish sauce.


-----


-----


-----


----------



## hokiehunter373

Holy crap that looks good, Mossy!!!


----------



## pilotpip

Billy H said:


> You guys made out a whole lot better than me. I bought a 14 pound brisket to the tune of 90$. I'm usually good at picking out a good one,not this time. Most of it was just loaded with fat throughout, not just a vein of fat but all of it fatty, never saw anything like it before. The four pound portion of the point was very good but what a bummer.


$90? Holy crap man! You need a different butcher. 

Do you have a costco membership? If not you can get a good cut of brisket, and a membership for that price! I stay away from their pre-seasoned ribs though. They're too salty for my taste.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

Looking forward to some nice pics of some great eats from you guys this memorial weekend as we thank our service people.

Please don't forget to post up some nice pics. Dude who don't cook like me need the inspiration!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125

I know this is a smoking thread , but anyone ever do 3-2-1 with ribs on a gas grill ??


----------



## theadmiral518

pope125 said:


> I know this is a smoking thread , but anyone ever do 3-2-1 with ribs on a gas grill ??


I have before I bought my Akorn cooker 3 years ago. Cooked indirect with some wood chips in foil. I had to crack the hood a bit to keep the temps low enough.


----------



## widnert

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> Looking forward to some nice pics of some great eats from you guys this memorial weekend as we thank our service people.
> 
> Please don't forget to post up some nice pics. Dude who don't cook like me need the inspiration!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2 nice briskets laid into the smoker 1/2 hr ago. Also put in 3 racks of ribs. Mesquite & apple wood. Have 4lbs of shrimp from Costco marinating in the fridge right now too. And crab cakes will finish that off. Looks to be a tasty meal later. 









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## MossyMO64

Brisket, Swiss Cheese, Texas toast and mushroom sauce.... the assembly process on the griddle.


-----


-----


-----


-----

I'm thinking we could live on brisket sandwich's, this was so good!


----------



## sawtoothscream

Looks like I might be making a pulled pork for Monday. 

What rub recipes do you guy use? Anytips would be great


----------



## pbuck

I use this on pork. Actually it's good on about anything so I usually make double batch and have a bunch on hand.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

widnert said:


> 2 nice briskets laid into the smoker 1/2 hr ago. Also put in 3 racks of ribs. Mesquite & apple wood. Have 4lbs of shrimp from Costco marinating in the fridge right now too. And crab cakes will finish that off. Looks to be a tasty meal later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


You're killing me ! 

I'm in the tree stand right now trying to stick a pig [emoji200] and envisioning a rump roast in place of that brisket getting smoked.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## widnert

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> You're killing me !
> 
> I'm in the tree stand right now trying to stick a pig [emoji200] and envisioning a rump roast in place of that brisket getting smoked.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Finished products with the wife's award winning cornbread. Partially eaten of course. 









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jager69

Looks great!


----------



## MossyMO64

sawtoothscream said:


> Looks like I might be making a pulled pork for Monday.
> 
> What rub recipes do you guy use? Anytips would be great


Pulled Pork Method & Tips

Choice of meat:
I use bone in Pork Shoulder or Boston Butt for my pulled pork. They range from 5 to 9 pounds. Some folks use a fresh pork picnic which is the Butt (Shoulder) and the upper front leg bone together. 

Preparation:
About 12 hours before the meat goes in the smoker, trim a little if desired, apply a coating of your rub of choice, and wrap in plastic wrap and put it in the fridge. (Some folks put on a coat of yellow mustard before the rub to hold the rub on and add to the bark. The mustard taste cooks out. This is a matter of personal preference.)

Smoking:
Have your smoker running 225-240ºF and set up to cook indirect, place the meat in the smoker, fat side down, fat side down helps protect the meat if you have a temp spike. 

Foiling:
When the meat gets to about 165ºF, double wrap it in Heavy Duty aluminum foil. Put some of your spray of choice in the foil to help braise the meat. At this point I usually stop making smoke unless there are other things in the smoker that need the smoke. (You can finish cooking from this point on in the oven set at 250ºF if the weather changes or you want to save smoker fuel.) Continue to cook until the internal meat temps gets to 195-205ºF. Remove the foiled meat from the cooker and wrap it (still foiled) in a couple old bath towels and put it in an insulated cooler to rest for at least an hour before you pull it.

The Plateau:
Almost all butts will hit a plateau where the temps of the meat stops rising. Don’t be tempted to raise the heat as that will dry out the meat. The meat is absorbing a lot of heat at this point while the connective tissue is breaking down. This is what makes the meat tender. Low and slow is the way to go! Patience – it may be over an hour before the temp starts climbing.

Pulling:
There are several choices here, some folks use two forks, I use my hands. I un-foil the meat, the bone usually falls out on its own, and I break it apart in to big pieces that I let cool for a few minutes. I then go through each piece and pull out the extra gunk (technical term for fat and connective tissue) and shred by hand. 

Saving leftover juices:
Save all the juices from the foil and put in a bowl and refrigerate, these juices are liquid gold! After the juices have chilled, scrape the excess fat from the top of the juices with a spoon and reheat the juices to mix in your pulled pork for moisture and flavor.

Serving suggestions:
I like to serve pulled pork and offer coleslaw, SoFlaQuers finishing sauce and a BBQ sauce as an options for pulled pork sandwiches.

Time of smoke:
General rule of thumb is that it will take about 1.5 hours of cooking at 225-240ºF per pound. Keep in mind that this is just a guideline as each piece of meat is different. Give yourself extra time, you can always keep it wrapped in the cooler a little bit longer before you have to serve. 

SoFlaQuer's Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce

1 Cup Cider Vinegar
2 Tablespoons Brown Sugar
1 Teaspoon Tony Chachere's Cajun Seasoning
1 Teaspoon Course Black Pepper
1 Teaspoon Red Pepper Flakes

Warm the Vinegar up enough so that it dissolves the Sugar well. Then add the remaining ingredients.
-----
Stores nicely in a retired ketchup bottle in the fridge (may want to increase the diameter of the dispenser hole a just a tad). Just give it a good shake before use. I like offering this as an option like you would BBQ sauce when serving pulled pork.


----------



## wolfseason

10 hours of smoke then 225 fortill 203 internal. Not bad for a pellet smoker lol.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Man, y'all's briskets look good! I need to do one soon. 

I don't foil my butts and I have never had one be dry. Maybe it's the BGE or whatever but I just rub em up and let em cook @ 240 ish till IT hits around 200-202. Only then do I wrap and let them rest for an hour or more.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

widnert said:


> Finished products with the wife's award winning cornbread. Partially eaten of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


You really know how to kill a guy !

Dang you ate like a king [emoji146] 

I struck out, had a boar hog hung up with no shot. 

I ate Arby's ! Lol

They had a brisket on the menu but I did the roast beef cheddar. Lol [emoji23] 

Yeah my dinner sux and yours was off the chain. 

Btw

Thanks for the pics ! Awesome stuff !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## widnert

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> You really know how to kill a guy !
> 
> Dang you ate like a king [emoji146]
> 
> I struck out, had a boar hog hung up with no shot.
> 
> I ate Arby's ! Lol
> 
> They had a brisket on the menu but I did the roast beef cheddar. Lol [emoji23]
> 
> Yeah my dinner sux and yours was off the chain.
> 
> Btw
> 
> Thanks for the pics ! Awesome stuff !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I've got an elk roast in the freezer i'm tempted to try in the smoker. Might do a little research on how best to manage that without any fat. Never tried elk in the smoker before. 😎
Had ingredients for crab cakes today too but decided it was too much. Everyone was pretty well stuffed. Lots of leftovers.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## sawtoothscream

Beer can chicken tonight and the pulled pork for tomorrow. Just a 5 pound one


----------



## zmax hunter

2 pork butts, i pulled them off the smoker at 20hrs, i stole some to add to the beans..then wrapped them both and threw them in a cooler to rest while the beans finish..i used a 15 bean mix..and a favorite bbq sauce called Sassy Jones from AR....also couldnt find the henry cherry soda..you all better buy a case and save it...i found a different cherry soda...name eludes me...
Gettin hungry here!


----------



## wolfseason

I'm stealing your bean idea when you say 15 beans is that 15 cans ? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

No, it is a 15 bean mix, dry,, in a bag,..for making ham and beans..i just didnt use the ham seasoning packet..

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Hurst-s-...75035&wl11=online&wl12=10295039&wl13=&veh=sem

I soaked them overnight..they seemed just a bit crunchy...i figured they would soften more in the smoker over 4hrs at 180 to 195...not the case...still a bit crunchy...flavor is awesome..
I found a Dailys Cocktails cherry cola, spiked soda..no one had they Henrys...figure to order a couple 6pks before they quit making it..i have transferred the beans into a crockpot...i should have soaked and then boiled the beans i guess...having the chunks of pullex pork in them is incredible...the sassy jones is also very, very, very good!


----------



## sawtoothscream

Chickens were awesome. Used very little wood, like the charcoal flavor on chicken alot more then the wood taste. Cooked at 400 and slapped some sweet baby Ray's on them for the last 10 minutes. Skin was crispy and the legs and wings were perfect ( my favorite parts). 

Have the pork rubbed and in the fridge now. Guessing if I start it around 8 am it should be good to go by dinner with it being g a 5# one? Might start earlier just In case.


----------



## wolfseason

zmax hunter said:


> No, it is a 15 bean mix, dry,, in a bag,..for making ham and beans..i just didnt use the ham seasoning packet..
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Hurst-s-...75035&wl11=online&wl12=10295039&wl13=&veh=sem
> 
> I soaked them overnight..they seemed just a bit crunchy...i figured they would soften more in the smoker over 4hrs at 180 to 195...not the case...still a bit crunchy...flavor is awesome..
> I found a Dailys Cocktails cherry cola, spiked soda..no one had they Henrys...figure to order a couple 6pks before they quit making it..i have transferred the beans into a crockpot...i should have soaked and then boiled the beans i guess...having the chunks of pullex pork in them is incredible...the sassy jones is also very, very, very good!


Thanks , I'll pre cook them then smoke them while I do pulled pork. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## daymanSC

Some back straps smoked on the pellet grill to 140. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WI Outdoorsman

What kind of pellet grill do you have? I'm on the fence of buying one but not sure of which brand I want. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## daymanSC

daymanSC said:


> Some back straps smoked on the pellet grill to 140.
> View attachment 5964929
> View attachment 5964937
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let me set the stage a little better. Young buck, iced over and aged 1 week. Vacuumed sealed in low sodium soy. Brought up to room yep and on the smoker at 225. Some veggies starting to show up in the south! Tomatoes from Beaufort S.C., corn wrapped with grass fed butter and then on the Weber. Brussels sprouts with onion, olive oil and balsamic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devil.e30

I must say I'm glad I clicked this thread. I had reservations about it being a thread dedicated to cigarette smokers, but I'll be it's about delicious smoke-kissed food. I'll be sure dig up some photos of my adventures and post them promptly.


----------



## daymanSC

WI Outdoorsman said:


> What kind of pellet grill do you have? I'm on the fence of buying one but not sure of which brand I want.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


https://www.pitboss-grills.com/store/

I got a pit boss from cabelas. Only because I had a lot of gift certificates, it was on sale, and I got a deep discount on a floor model. I love this thing, the smoke quality is perfect. I used to use a box smoker which was a pain to tend too. It does not however take over for a dedicated grill for really hot temps. The only thing I don't like is how short the barrel is, beer can chickens bump the lid open..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

I have a Char-Grill pellet grill, it was a lowes exclusive,..


----------



## wolfseason

Traeger because it was on sale at Costco and he kept adding free stuff till I caved. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

Great stuff guys ! Keep the pictures coming !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sawtoothscream

Pork is on. Grill is hanging out at 245, might bump it up when it stalls

Have potato salad made, going to try making vinegar based coleslaw and some beans. Should be a good dinner


----------



## sawtoothscream

Guess I jinxed it, spiked to 270


----------



## sawtoothscream

Crazy how a breeze causes such drastic temp swings. Jumped to 288 and dropped back to 240

Might grab a tip top temp to try. Sounds like it helps stop this


----------



## zmax hunter

Im lucky, for what ever reason, our little grocery store sells Traeger pellets for $12.99 a bag..they sometimes put them on sale for $10.99...at which point i usually buy another 10 bags...lol


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

sawtoothscream said:


> Pork is on. Grill is hanging out at 245, might bump it up when it stalls
> 
> Have potato salad made, going to try making vinegar based coleslaw and some beans. Should be a good dinner


Pics or it didn't happen


Shared a glass 🥃 of this with my date as an after dinner cordial with desert. We had already drank a bottle of wine  and I had a Crown Royal.

This stuff puts some "mustard" to ya ! OMG  

Try it ! I'm buying a bottle for the casa and use it as the closing tool ! Lol











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sawtoothscream

No before, try an after. 

My temp is at 216 now for the last hr or so. Opened the top a little more. Hope it goes back to the 250 range within the next hr. Want it done in the next 4 hrs.

Currently at 158 so hopefully the stall won't take forever


----------



## sawtoothscream

Still at 158. Might have to foil this one. Going to give it another hr and see if it goes.


----------



## chaded

sawtoothscream said:


> Still at 158. Might have to foil this one. Going to give it another hr and see if it goes.


How much does it weigh and how long has it been on?


----------



## sawtoothscream

4.5# and put it on at 8:30


----------



## sawtoothscream

at 169 now.


----------



## bambikiller

Apple butter ribs on the smoker since 11 am !!! Going to be gooood


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sawtoothscream

getting huge temp drops today. went from 300 to 239 pretty quick, same earlier went from 250 to 213.


----------



## chaded

Wow that is some pretty big swings.


----------



## sawtoothscream

chaded said:


> Wow that is some pretty big swings.


yeah idk whats up today, usually it holds pretty solid but i feel like i have to chase this thing today. this bag of charcoal has way beigger chunks then the one i finished, idk if that is a cause or not. idk frustrating


----------



## adr1601

Have a rack of spare ribs in the smoker. Trying to proof my 4-2-1 process.


----------



## sawtoothscream

Going to count this as a complete fail. No way this will be ready for dinner. 172 now.


----------



## chaded

sawtoothscream said:


> Going to count this as a complete fail. No way this will be ready for dinner. 172 now.


I would crank it up at this point but yeah its getting late. I wish i knew what was going on. It takes for me, 12 hours for a 8-9 pound pork shoulder to get done. I've never cooked the smaller pieces so i cant tell precisely how they behave.


----------



## nicko

chaded said:


> I would crank it up at this point but yeah its getting late. I wish i knew what was going on. It takes for me, 12 hours for a 8-9 pound pork shoulder to get done. I've never cooked the smaller pieces so i cant tell precisely how they behave.


How thick is the fat cap on this piece and how do you have it positioned for cooking? A thicker fat cap on the top of the meat is more fat to render (break down into a liquid) and if you have a thick fat cap on top of the meat, it plays a big role in the "stall" you'll hit on a pork shoulder. I was smoking a brisket with a thick fat cap I opted to not trim down. I hit a stall where the IT dropped 10+ Degrees. The trimming and positioning of the fat cap can make a big difference in your overall cooking time.


----------



## chaded

nicko said:


> How thick is the fat cap on this piece and how do you have it positioned for cooking? A thicker fat cap on the top of the meat is more fat to render (break down into a liquid) and if you have a thick fat cap on top of the meat, it plays a big role in the "stall" you'll hit on a pork shoulder. I was smoking a brisket with a thick fat cap I opted to not trim down. I hit a stall where the IT dropped 10+ Degrees. The trimming and positioning of the fat cap can make a big difference in your overall cooking time.



I always trim my fat cap down quite a bit. As far as positioning, if you mean up or down I have not experienced any difference there but again, i dont have much of a fat cap. My next pork shoulder smoke I will be posting a link on this thread to a live, charted graph of my data that anyone can watch if they want to, via my Flameboss controller. It includes my temperatures throughout the entire cook as well as my meat temp throughout.


----------



## sawtoothscream

I took the grill to 350 and got it to temp. Have it resting now. Curious to see what the remainder of the coal looks like. Seemed to hold better after I opened it up and pinched around seal. Did chickens at 400 the day before so idk if the seal just messed up or something.


----------



## sawtoothscream

Well even after the crappy cook, it tasted great. Nice bark, real moist inside and shredded easy. Used the pork season above and as well as the vinegar sauce. Both really good. Will use that seasoning for the next rack of ribs i do.


----------



## pbuck

http://amazingribs.com/tips_and_technique/the_stall.html


----------



## pbuck

sawtoothscream said:


> Well even after the crappy cook, it tasted great. Nice bark, real moist inside and shredded easy. Used the pork season above and as well as the vinegar sauce. Both really good. Will use that seasoning for the next rack of ribs i do.


It's really hard to totally screw up a pork butt. People cook them all sorts of ways. Low n slow to turbo. I think as long as it gets to around 200 IT without cooking it at 400+ deg. it will be fairly edible.


----------



## Ebard22

pbuck said:


> http://amazingribs.com/tips_and_technique/the_stall.html



that's a good read.


----------



## pbuck

Ebard22 said:


> that's a good read.


Lots of good reading there. Worth signing up.


----------



## sawtoothscream

pbuck said:


> It's really hard to totally screw up a pork butt. People cook them all sorts of ways. Low n slow to turbo. I think as long as it gets to around 200 IT without cooking it at 400+ deg. it will be fairly edible.


What I was hoping. Lol

Thanks for that rub recommendation. really good, no doubt will be my go to


----------



## pbuck

sawtoothscream said:


> What I was hoping. Lol
> 
> Thanks for that rub recommendation. really good, no doubt will be my go to


You're welcome. It's pretty basic and not much different than most but it tastes good and works well on a lot of stuff.


----------



## Hntrss95

X2 on the rub. Wifey doesn't love black pepper so I cut that back by about a third. Excellent on my BGE ribs yesterday. Thanks!


----------



## fap1800

I've been lurking on this thread for some time now as I've been eyeing up a smoker for the better part of a year. Well, I finally pulled the trigger last week on a Traeger Tailgater and am having a blast with this thing. I got lots to learn, but so far everything I've smoked has turned out fabulous. I had a bit of buyer's remorse at the start, but that easily subsided after I took my first bite of a mulie backstrap. Mule deer is by far my least favorite of all, but after being smoked for a few hours it was absolutely delicious. I'm thinking of throwing a full quarter in there and giving it a whirl. Anyone done rear quarter of a deer or antelope?


----------



## adr1601

fap1800 said:


> I've been lurking on this thread for some time now as I've been eyeing up a smoker for the better part of a year. Well, I finally pulled the trigger last week on a Traeger Tailgater and am having a blast with this thing. I got lots to learn, but so far everything I've smoked has turned out fabulous. I had a bit of buyer's remorse at the start, but that easily subsided after I took my first bite of a mulie backstrap. Mule deer is by far my least favorite of all, but after being smoked for a few hours it was absolutely delicious. I'm thinking of throwing a full quarter in there and giving it a whirl. Anyone done rear quarter of a deer or antelope?


I've done a few now and even shot a fawn just to try and I personally can't get myself to like them.
They taste ok but just not worth the effort to me.


----------



## DV1

sawtoothscream said:


> Well even after the crappy cook, it tasted great. Nice bark, real moist inside and shredded easy. Used the pork season above and as well as the vinegar sauce. Both really good. Will use that seasoning for the next rack of ribs i do.


There have been several rubs and sauces posted, which ones did you use?


----------



## DV1

A butcher shop that has been in the area for decades moved to a new facility a bit closer to my house. Nice big facility, and they had a pretty good grand opening sale. Brisket for $2.49 lb, pork butt for $1.19 lb. I picked up a few 11-12 lb packers and some 7-8 lb butts. Hope the meats hold okay in the freezer, the were vacuum packed so should be fine. Anyone ever notice a difference in quality between frozen and never frozen when smoking?


----------



## chaded

As long as its not freezer burnt you will be good.


----------



## sawtoothscream

DV1 said:


> There have been several rubs and sauces posted, which ones did you use?


Top of PG 197 for the rub and a few posts down for the sauce


----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> Have a rack of spare ribs in the smoker. Trying to proof my 4-2-1 process.


How'd they do this time?


----------



## adr1601

pbuck said:


> How'd they do this time?


These were to proof the 4-2-1 at 245 I ended up with, and not to brag, but I would put these up against any others at least by my taste.
These last two racks I didn't sauce till the end of the 1 part and then I stuck them back in the smoker with sauce and as soon as it came back to temp a turned it off and left them in for 20 min. and then served.
And yesterdays were smaller than the last so I dropped the temp 10 degrees for the 2-1 part.
I'm also eating around that ugly part on the bottom and eating it as a leftover. I wrapped it in foil and stuck it in the oven at 350 for an hour to further break it down.
Moving forward i'm just gonna experiment with flavor profiles.
This is for spare ribs.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Kids asked for some more snack sticks - got 12.5lbs of Honey BBQ and 12.5lbs of a custom blend that I make by cutting the Chipotle Wildfire and Teriyaki blends from Owens BBQ in half. Basically, I buy a Chipotle Wildfire and and a Teriyaki blend, open, cut each in half and mix together...really awesome flavor that is a bit difficult to describe, but really good. Will be working on these this week in preparation for the beginning of summer.


Joe


----------



## chaded

I am smoking a pork shoulder for my wife's office tomorrow. I will be starting the kamado here soon. When everything is set I will post a link on here so you can view cook data live. It will be going while I sleep so I guess you can't keep up live unless you're a night owl. Lol. But, I do believe you will be able to view even after the cook is over. If you are a bbq nerd you will find it interesting.


----------



## pbuck

Ooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## chaded

Ok the charcoal is lit and the kamado is fired up and Im getting ready to put the pork shoulder on here in a little bit. If you follow the link you will see that the controller was initially set at 240 and then i bumped it down to 225. Im going to bring it up slow. The controller will constantly collect data points from the pit probe and meat probe and fan speed and then chart all of it on a graph. Each item is colored coded. If you see a big drop in fan output or something it is likely when i open the dome to the grill. It senses the lid being open and pauses for 4:30 minutes before it kicks fan back on. 

Blue = My set temperature
Red = Pit Temp 
Green = fan output

The other colored line will be my meat temp. 

You can refresh the page linked if you want to see current data. Good, bad, or ugly will be shown!

https://myflameboss.com/cooks/97514


----------



## chaded

Pork butt is rubbed and on the kamado now. Wood chunks that Im using for this smoke is Honey Crisp apple wood. Highly recommend the wood that Fruitawood sells. I have only tried peach and apple so far but itnis high quality. 

https://myflameboss.com/cooks/97514


----------



## Ebard22

chaded said:


> Ok the charcoal is lit and the kamado is fired up and Im getting ready to put the pork shoulder on here in a little bit. If you follow the link you will see that the controller was initially set at 240 and then i bumped it down to 225. Im going to bring it up slow. The controller will constantly collect data points from the pit probe and meat probe and fan speed and then chart all of it on a graph. Each item is colored coded. If you see a big drop in fan output or something it is likely when i open the dome to the grill. It senses the lid being open and pauses for 4:30 minutes before it kicks fan back on.
> 
> Blue = My set temperature
> Red = Pit Temp
> Green = fan output
> 
> The other colored line will be my meat temp.
> 
> You can refresh the page linked if you want to see current data. Good, bad, or ugly will be shown!
> 
> https://myflameboss.com/cooks/97514



I work 3rd shift I'm in on this bad boy all night


----------



## chaded

Looks like temps stayed rock solid overnight. Every time ive used the flameboss it has never let the temp fluctuate more then a couple degrees. My last cook was 17 hours and the same thing. It truly has been a set it and forget it but with charcoal. 



https://myflameboss.com/cooks/97514


----------



## pbuck

Pretty neat to watch, Chad. Love my Digi-Q but the geek in me would have opted for a FB if they'd been available when I bought it.


----------



## chaded

pbuck said:


> Pretty neat to watch, Chad. Love my Digi-Q but the geek in me would have opted for a FB if they'd been available when I bought it.


The controllers definitely take it to another level in my opinion. Mine is hooked up to Wifi so i can control the temperature without going outside if i dont want to. But, if I have to run to town or Im not home i can change the temperature if i need to by logging into my account on my phone.


----------



## 12-Ringer

The FB interface is pretty cool...I am hoping The Meater is similar - I opted to jump in with the Meater in its development stage and 18-months later, still waiting on the productukey:...probably should have just gone with the FB. I have 12.5 lbs of sticks in now and would love to watch their progress from my office instead of boreassing my wife every hour for an update (lol).

Joe


----------



## pope125

12-Ringer said:


> The FB interface is pretty cool...I am hoping The Meater is similar - I opted to jump in with the Meater in its development stage and 18-months later, still waiting on the productukey:...probably should have just gone with the FB. I have 12.5 lbs of sticks in now and would love to watch their progress from my office instead of boreassing my wife every hour for an update (lol).
> 
> Joe



Joe, do you get the summer off ?


----------



## 12-Ringer

pope125 said:


> Joe, do you get the summer off ?


No, 20-vacation days a year - why what's up?


----------



## adr1601

Bump for the weekend.
Got a slab of something called Petite Pork Ribs for $6 to try Sun. I'm not sure what it is but It's pretty meaty and has little rib in it, but for $6 I'm gonna smoke it.
Figure I'll give it a my normal pork butt rub and treat it like I've been doing Spare Ribs.

And That Flame Boss thing was pretty cool^^.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

*Early Happy Fathers Day Present to Myself*

I went to a local BBQ store yesterday and bought some early presents. 
Wedgie smokebox to had more smoke to the GMG pellet grill. 

A Don Godke's Downdraft attachment to the inside of the grill to keep more smoke in and to save up to 25% in pellet usage. 
I also purchased two Briner buckets. These are going to rock for brining. They have a bunch of slots and a lid so the meat can stay submerged. I'm trying all of these items tomorrow with a whole brined chicken.



Here is the downdraft attached to the GMG. 


Next is cooking breakfast red neck style on the deck..... man I love summer.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Ishi Spirit said:


> I went to a local BBQ store yesterday and bought some early presents.
> Wedgie smokebox to had more smoke to the GMG pellet grill.
> 
> A Don Godke's Downdraft attachment to the inside of the grill to keep more smoke in and to save up to 25% in pellet usage.
> I also purchased two Briner buckets. These are going to rock for brining. They have a bunch of slots and a lid so the meat can stay submerged. I'm trying all of these items tomorrow with a whole brined chicken.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the downdraft attached to the GMG.
> 
> 
> Next is cooking breakfast red neck style on the deck..... man I love summer.


You're going to love those buckets if you do a lot of birds...I did a 22lb turkey for Thanksgiving in 2015,,,brined the bird for 5-days. Basically filled an oversized styrofoam cooler (one of the Omaha Steaks shipping coolers) with ice, set the brine bucket in the cooler with ice. I've also used it for ham, Pork loins, pheasants and chicken. Pretty handy contraption. 

Joe


----------



## DV1

Been busy the last few days. Did another batch of that maple bourbon glazed chicken Thursday that came out fantastic. I rubbed and injected a 7 lb pork butt yesterday morning and put it on the Weber at 8:30 pm with hickory and apple wood chunks. Temps held steady between 225 and 228 until about 1 am, so I went to bed. Got up at 5 am and it was down to 219 and a bit rainy so I made the move to the MES 30 (I knew it might rain so it was already set up). Meat temp was 157 at 1 am and 159 at 5 am so I figured that was the stall. Got the MES up to 230 and moved the butt in with apple smoke. Between 6 am and 9 am the IT climbed to 185, and then hit another stall. IT stayed at 185 until 11:45 am, so I bumped it up to 250 and then it started to climb again. Hit 203 around 2 pm so I pulled it off to rest. Never seen 2 stalls like that, ended up being a marathon smoke. I usually do a 7 lb'er in about or 14 hours, this one took about 18. Came out good but the bark was actually too thick in some spots and just like leather. Didn't take many pics but did snap a few.

Put it on a brioche bun with a nice slaw of green cabbage, granny smith apples, jalapeno and green bell peppers, carrots and onion, with an ACV and honey dressing. Was a pretty darn good sandwich.


Also did some baked beans finally. I modified Joe's recipe a bit and made them with apples, bacon, onions and jalapeno's. Placed the beans under the butt for about 3 hours to catch some drippings. I'm not a baked bean fan but those were pretty good. All washed down with some Flying Fish Summer Ale. Topped off with some fresh strawberries from the garden, over homemade vanilla ice cream and some fresh basil chopped up on top.


----------



## sawtoothscream

Going to pour tomorrow so think Im going grab some baby backs and give it a go.


----------



## adr1601

Elk Tenderloin over Oak coals
View attachment 5984993


----------



## chaded

That'll work!


----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> Elk Tenderloin over Oak coals
> View attachment 5984993


Looks like poor adr is in the mountains again.  Poor guy.


----------



## adr1601

HA! HA! Every weekend!

But home in time to cook these Lizard Tongue things I bought. Turns out there's two racks inside that appear to be from the bottom and for of the pig around the brisket?
Anyway off to the oven for two hours.
View attachment 5985505


----------



## TheRiverBottom

adr1601 said:


> Elk Tenderloin over Oak coals
> View attachment 5984993


That's a thing of beauty right there.


----------



## adr1601

adr1601 said:


> HA! HA! Every weekend!
> 
> But home in time to cook these Lizard Tongue things I bought. Turns out there's two racks inside that appear to be from the bottom and for of the pig around the brisket?
> Anyway off to the oven for two hours.
> View attachment 5985505


I'm not sure what happened with that sentence?
I'm not quite that illiterate.


----------



## nicko

The elk over the open coals looks outstanding. 

Just wondering if any of you try substituting actual hardwood chunks in place of lump charcoal in your smoker for any type of cooks or smokes? If so what type of results did you get? Seems like you'd get an extremely smoky cook but I'm not sure. I have a bag of Applewood chunks that I bought recently and suggestion on the bag is to use the hard wood chunks in lieu of hard lump charcoal. Seems like an interesting idea.


----------



## adr1601

Well for $6 these are a winner. Not much of it actually tasted like ribs, but it was absolutely good eats.
I'd say 80% of it was edible and a little on the lean side, but excellent none the less. 
View attachment 5986769


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> The elk over the open coals looks outstanding.
> 
> Just wondering if any of you try substituting actual hardwood chunks in place of lump charcoal in your smoker for any type of cooks or smokes? If so what type of results did you get? Seems like you'd get an extremely smoky cook but I'm not sure. I have a bag of Applewood chunks that I bought recently and suggestion on the bag is to use the hard wood chunks in lieu of hard lump charcoal. Seems like an interesting idea.


All the time with my offset. I use my own wood, cut ,bucked ,and split right here. The wood supplies the heat as well as the smoke. The results are outstanding, but it is a bunch of work. I find it almost comical that people ask if you can use real wood to smoke foods.


----------



## Fiesta

escout402 said:


> Looks good, but you gotta upgrade from Sweet Baby Rays! High fructose corn syrup is the #1 ingredient...


While I agree, there is an argument to be made that high fructose corn syrup is delicious


----------



## pbuck

Small brisket from this year's 1/2 a beef ready to go on the BGE.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

3# cowboy ribeye.
Smoked to 130°.
Seared over charcoal.
Finished product.
Awesome!


----------



## pbuck

^^^Who dat?

Looks delicious, Jim.


----------



## nicko

NoDeerInIowa said:


> 3# cowboy ribeye.
> Smoked to 130°.
> Seared over charcoal.
> Finished product.
> Awesome!
> View attachment 5999817
> View attachment 5999825



WOWZA!!! That looks fabulous.


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> All the time with my offset. I use my own wood, cut ,bucked ,and split right here. The wood supplies the heat as well as the smoke. The results are outstanding, but it is a bunch of work. I find it almost comical that people ask if you can use real wood to smoke foods.


Thanks Billy. I'll have to give it a shot and see how it the food turns out. I love the smoke flavor but my wife and son aren't as big of fans of it. They're OK with some smoke but not a lot.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

pbuck said:


> ^^^Who dat?
> 
> Looks delicious, Jim.


I'm still around, P. Just not posting much.

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Another recent smoke. 2 bone in butts that I did for a buddy's party.









Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

You guys are getting an early start to the weekend.

Looks nice. :thumbs_up


----------



## pbuck

Pulled it at 160 and wrapped in butcher paper till it hit 197. Temp probe slide in like butter so I pulled it and separated the two pieces. Put the point in foil and into a cooler to rest and cubed the flat and put it back in at 300 to caramelize for an hour with a coke based bbq sauce and more rub. Pretty dang tasty.


----------



## Hntrss95

pbuck said:


> Pulled it at 160 and wrapped in butcher paper till it hit 197. Temp probe slide in like butter so I pulled it and separated the two pieces. Put the point in foil and into a cooler to rest and cubed the flat and put it back in at 300 to caramelize for an hour with a coke based bbq sauce and more rub. Pretty dang tasty.


Do you guys sauce the brisket? Or eat it straight up?


----------



## pbuck

Hntrss95 said:


> Do you guys sauce the brisket? Or eat it straight up?


 I like mine plain, generally. I made the burnt ends as sort of a finger food to munch on during the hockey game. With a good beer of course.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Grabbed a masterbuilt over the winter, Father in law bought it and then decided to get a tragger without ever using it so I purchased it off of him. 

Did ribs and chicken this past weekend after seasoning it, they were good but I can make them better. Might try some backstrap or bear meat this weekend. This thread is great for advise and ideas


----------



## Boxerboxer

Venison Pastrami. Took just over a week start to finish but turned out amazing!













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Man, I love that pastrami. I make a lot of different stuff with my venison and that stuff is at or very near the top of the list as my favorite.


----------



## DV1

Boxerboxer said:


> Venison Pastrami. Took just over a week start to finish but turned out amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great, would love to try it. What was your process?


----------



## Boxerboxer

DV1 said:


> Looks great, would love to try it. What was your process?


I used a couple recipes by Hank Shaw. 

The first is his corned venison recipe: 
http://honest-food.net/corned-venison-recipe/

I followed it most of the way through but stopped short of boiling to cook. 

I then jumped over to Hank's goose breast pastrami recipe:
http://honest-food.net/goose-pastrami-recipe/

I skipped to the part where you put the cured meat in the fridge overnight and followed it too the end.

If you want more pictures i put some up here:
https://imgur.com/gallery/HvMGd


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxerboxer

nicko said:


> The elk over the open coals looks outstanding.
> 
> Just wondering if any of you try substituting actual hardwood chunks in place of lump charcoal in your smoker for any type of cooks or smokes? If so what type of results did you get? Seems like you'd get an extremely smoky cook but I'm not sure. I have a bag of Applewood chunks that I bought recently and suggestion on the bag is to use the hard wood chunks in lieu of hard lump charcoal. Seems like an interesting idea.


I do this all the time. I use Kingsford original for heat and hardwood chunks for smoke. Works great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MossyMO64

Crispy Crowns, onions, burgers and buns on the griddle.


-----

Burger patties with just a little cheese.


-----

Two burger patties with cheese, onions, lettuce, tomato and mayo on toasted bun.


-----


-----

Plated with Crispy Crowns and a side of nacho cheese for dipping. The burger was excellent, no ketchup required!


----------



## pbuck

Brisket from Thursday on toasted Italian bread with caramelized onions, havarti cheese and honey chipotle SBR sauce. Yowzer!


----------



## jager69

Looks great! Love the fact that you are using a paper plate!! The only reason we have them in our house is because of me and my wife gripes every time I use one, which only makes me use more! Great thread with some awesome recipes.


----------



## nicko

jager69 said:


> Looks great! Love the fact that you are using a paper plate!! The only reason we have them in our house is because of me and my wife gripes every time I use one, which only makes me use more! Great thread with some awesome recipes.


 Nothing to wash. Just take your plate and throw it in the trash. What is wrong with that?


----------



## TauntoHawk

Smoked backstraps reverse seared, very easy and took a whole new flavor with the smoke over a marinated and grilled









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MossyMO64

Beef ribs hanging in the PBC getting cherry smoke for 3 hours.


-----

Ready to be foiled.


-----

Foiled with a little au jus and placed back in the PBC for an hour and a half. When internal temp was 203º pulled and let rest in foil for an hour before slicing.


-----

These were excellent flavor, juicy and so tender... so why not make another rack today!


-----


----------



## 145nWV

50 lbs hog on cinder block pit


----------



## dgshark

That pig looks yummy!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

145nWV said:


> View attachment 6010841
> 
> View attachment 6010857
> 
> View attachment 6010865
> 
> 
> 50 lbs hog on cinder block pit


Now we're talkin'. Love it!!!!


----------



## adr1601

Looks like another great weekend!

Butt country style ribs myself.
View attachment 6011361


----------



## pcnyruttn

adr1601 said:


> Looks like another great weekend!
> 
> Butt country style ribs myself.
> View attachment 6011361


When they say you eat with your eyes first........This is it! Looks so good


----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> Looks like another great weekend!
> 
> Butt country style ribs myself.
> View attachment 6011361


Those do look good!!!

I'm not even sure I could find any of those around here since we don't have a real butcher shop close. Guess I'm going to have to start asking around. Nice change of pace from spare and baby backs.


----------



## joesandi

Wild turkey breast. Took forever, but sure was good.


----------



## adr1601

pbuck said:


> Those do look good!!!
> 
> I'm not even sure I could find any of those around here since we don't have a real butcher shop close. Guess I'm going to have to start asking around. Nice change of pace from spare and baby backs.


I got them at Super Walmart on my way home. Just have to sift through them to find the ones with enough fat marbling to handle a slow cook.


----------



## TauntoHawk

This could be the best thread on the site


----------



## John Doe

TauntoHawk said:


> This could be the best thread on the site


Agreed - and to think that for the 1st 2 months of this thread, I refused to click on it because I thought the title was referring to cigarettes. :wink:

John


----------



## hokiehunter373

I thought the same thing for a while


----------



## TauntoHawk

I actually thought it was for the guys smoking their clothing for scent control


----------



## nicko

Sonofabich! Clearing ash out of the BGE to bake a pizza and I have a crack in the firebox and another crack in the fire ring. Anybody with a BGE ever had to deal with this? Both sections are still intact and not separating, no displacement. I can't say I find it surprising considering the high heat it generates when grilling.

Also, I've been burning nothing but Royal Oak lump and once again, a bunch of broken stones in the ash. What the hell is Royal Oak doing to put stone in with their lump?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Maybe to increase the total weight of their bags?? Hate to think any company would rip off consumers in that way, but it could be a possibility.

Hate to hear about the cracked egg, be sure to reach out to CS right away...I wouldn't wait, likely only to get worse.

Good luck!

Joe


----------



## chaded

nicko said:


> Sonofabich! Clearing ash out of the BGE to bake a pizza and I have a crack in the firebox and another crack in the fire ring. Anybody with a BGE ever had to deal with this? Both sections are still intact and not separating, no displacement. I can't say I find it surprising considering the high heat it generates when grilling.
> 
> Also, I've been burning nothing but Royal Oak lump and once again, a bunch of broken stones in the ash. What the hell is Royal Oak doing to put stone in with their lump?



I have and in fact am still cooking with a cracked firebox in one of my kamados with no issues. Kamado Joe changed the firebox style but the first verison I have with a crack is exactly like yours. I wouldnt stress about it. Mine has been cooked on many times after it cracked and even at temps of 700-800 degrees. 

Now, its the cracked bases you need to worry about. Ive had those too. Lol.


----------



## Coomdaddy

You can cook with the cracks but go ahead and go through your dealer to get new ones. When it gets worse, use the new ones.


----------



## dgshark

Have any you guys ever used a oak barrel smoker I'm thinking about making one my local Walmart has barrels for $98


















. 
This is some of the designs I found on the Internet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

nicko said:


> Sonofabich! Clearing ash out of the BGE to bake a pizza and I have a crack in the firebox and another crack in the fire ring. Anybody with a BGE ever had to deal with this? Both sections are still intact and not separating, no displacement. I can't say I find it surprising considering the high heat it generates when grilling.
> 
> Also, I've been burning nothing but Royal Oak lump and once again, a bunch of broken stones in the ash. What the hell is Royal Oak doing to put stone in with their lump?


I'm guessing they have a bunch of gravel areas they store logs and maybe charred wood in and it gets scooped up in the process. Kinda like a lumber yard. 

I've been using royal oak too but hand load my egg from a tote and I don't use much of the real small stuff. I occasionally do still find a few rocks in the ashes though. 

Fingers crossed I haven't cracked any parts of mine yet. I don't do a bunch of high heat cooks like pizza though. I have a nice wood fired oven pizza joint 1 mile from the house if I want one. Lol!


----------



## Ebard22

Have 2 racks of spares rubbed down with an Oakridge BBQ rub for tonight's dinner. gonna throw in the MES between 1-2 for a late dinner with drinks around the fire! Hopefully more pics to follow if i can remember. P.S. any good summer beer suggestions to pair with them would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## DV1

Ebard22 said:


> View attachment 6025721
> 
> 
> Have 2 racks of spares rubbed down with an Oakridge BBQ rub for tonight's dinner. gonna throw in the MES between 1-2 for a late dinner with drinks around the fire! Hopefully more pics to follow if i can remember. P.S. any good summer beer suggestions to pair with them would be greatly appreciated!


Looks good. I like Sam Adams Summer Ale, and Flying Fish has a summer ale that has a bit more citrus in it than Sam Adams. Of course, you could always go with a Corona or Modelo if you're looking for something not too heavy.


----------



## Ebard22

I was thinking about how much I liked Modelo when we went to Mexico. I might give that a try tonight.


----------



## MossyMO64

Buffalo brisket cooked indirect at 250º.


-----

When the brisket was at 160º we wrapped in butcher paper and place back on the on the grill till a temp probe slide in easily which the meat temp was 201º. Wrapped in towels and rested in a cooler a couple hours before fridging overnight and slicing the next day.


-----

This was the in-laws brisket we did up for them, was extremely tender and very good!


-----


----------



## Ebard22

Got the ribs on at about 4 because I over slept. Smoked with apple and hickory pellets. At 250 for 3.5 hours. Wrapped with honey brown sugar and butter for 1.5 hours. Then sauced and smoked at 275 for almost an hour (wife was buzzed and hungry).pics are just loaded, before foil and final cut with bite test. Super tender with a little pull. This will go in the notes as the new go to recipe!


----------



## adr1601

Tried something different today. Fri. I got some Turkey thighs and put them in a simple sugar and salt brine until today. I then put a savory and salty rub on them today and smoked for an undetermined time and then rubbed them with yellow mustard and then store bought bbq sauce. Back in the smoker for an hour or so and then a rest in the smoke till a storm cleared. 
Totally new flavor profile using turkey and something I will do again. Worth a try if your looking for something different.


----------



## 12-Ringer

adr1601 said:


> Tried something different today. Fri. I got some Turkey thighs and put them in a simple sugar and salt brine until today. I then put a savory and salty rub on them today and smoked for an undetermined time and then rubbed them with yellow mustard and then store bought bbq sauce. Back in the smoker for an hour or so and then a rest in the smoke till a storm cleared.
> Totally new flavor profile using turkey and something I will do again. Worth a try if your looking for something different.



Sounds good!

Joe


----------



## nhns4

Leftover smoked pork. Added a sweet and Spicey orange sauce to the meat along with some chipotle cheddar. Amazing









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

I really like that idea for the pork leftovers.^^


----------



## nhns4

adr1601 said:


> I really like that idea for the pork leftovers.^^


I use to make them with ground venison or elk and loved them. Figured why wouldn't pork be any different. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

That looks awesome


----------



## zmax hunter

I cooked Flank steaks for dinner last night. Charcoal grill, i used the Johnsonville brats to help keep the steak moist..as the brats would leak their fats and juices..each of these weighed 2.2 to 2.5 lbs.. i had trimmed a bit of silver skin from each, salt and peppered,..then let them sit about 30hrs before cooking..they turned out really good..fed 9 of us, with 1 full steak and a partial left over.

Time to go eat leftovers now,..yum, lol


----------



## daymanSC

zmax hunter said:


> I cooked Flank steaks for dinner last night. Charcoal grill, i used the Johnsonville brats to help keep the steak moist..as the brats would leak their fats and juices..each of these weighed 2.2 to 2.5 lbs.. i had trimmed a bit of silver skin from each, salt and peppered,..then let them sit about 30hrs before cooking..they turned out really good..fed 9 of us, with 1 full steak and a partial left over.
> 
> Time to go eat leftovers now,..yum, lol


Never though about using brats for moisture. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## pbuck

Dry brined a large trout filet overnight. Rinsed it and now it's sitting in the basement for a couple, three hours before going into the MES. 

My first attempt at smoking trout so I kept one filet back in case it's an epic fail. Lol


----------



## 12-Ringer

Thought I'd pass these along because WOW were they both amazing....










Used the Honey Chipolte on some chicken breasts....process was pretty simple...skinned/trimmed/de-nerved/veined the breasts. Rinsed and sprinkled with Adobe red lid, let rest for about 45-minutes. Coated with the Honey Chipolte in the 300 Hickory smoke until IT hit 170...man were they good!!

Used the sweet onion/applewood on beef short ribs....ribs to room temp, remove all silver skin and "edge fat". Best to trim to uniform dimensions. Again sprinkled with Adobe Red Lid and lest rat for roughly 15-mins. Place Adobe ribs in Beef Broth Bath and refrigerate overnight. Out of the bath and while damp with broth coat with the sweet onion/applewood. Into a 250 degree Hickory wood smoke....(I did use the the same pan that had the beef broth bath as a drip/liquid pan under the ribs. The ribs were outstanding and the sauce left in the drip pan was also amazing.

The sauces are from PS Seasoning....they are currently running a special sale on the sauces at 15% off with code SAUCE15....sale runs 6/20-6/23 so don't wait too long, you won't regret it....another tip...place your order via phone, it gets filled and shipped faster than if you place it online.

Hope this adds to your arsenal, these are some pretty darn good sauces!!!

Joe


----------



## nhns4

Pork Belly Burnt Ends. May be my new favorite appetizer









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

You gotta give more details about the recipe and process. I have to try that one soon!


----------



## nhns4

adr1601 said:


> You gotta give more details about the recipe and process. I have to try that one soon!


http://www.vindulge.com/2017/05/smoked-pork-belly-burnt-ends-recipe-and-video/

I didn't add as much brown sugar cause I like less sweet and more spicey

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Trout finished up about an hour ago. Smoked for 4.5 hrs with alder pellets in the maze. Started at 120 then bumped temp up 20 deg every hour till I got to 180 then pulled the fish when IT hit 140. 

Tastes really good but just a little salty on the thin parts. I'll cut the time in the brine next try. Overall I'm happy how it turned out. Going to make smoked trout and horseradish spread with some of it.


----------



## Boxerboxer

pbuck said:


> Trout finished up about an hour ago. Smoked for 4.5 hrs with alder pellets in the maze. Started at 120 then bumped temp up 20 deg every hour till I got to 180 then pulled the fish when IT hit 140.
> 
> Tastes really good but just a little salty on the thin parts. I'll cut the time in the brine next try. Overall I'm happy how it turned out. Going to make smoked trout and horseradish spread with some of it.


What I do with the salty thin parts is smoke them a little longer until they start to dry out and firm up, then slice super thin and use as seasoning on eggs, nachos, etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Boxerboxer said:


> What I do with the salty thin parts is smoke them a little longer until they start to dry out and firm up, then slice super thin and use as seasoning on eggs, nachos, etc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's not really too salty but I can tell the difference from the edges to the center. I have a smoked trout/horseradish spread recipe I'm going to try and I think the thinner parts will be just fine for that. 

http://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/smoked-trout-and-horseradish-spread


----------



## pbuck

Made the spread. It's damn good!


----------



## hokiehunter373

Joe,

I saw you mention this recipe for corn last July 4th. Any modifications or more details to it or do you still stick with this one? Thanks

"Sprinkle with brown sugar before you wrap with bacon - AMAZING! I usually take mine off, remove the husks and put them directly on the grill grate for a few minutes to help the bacon along. Curious, how long you kept them on the grill and at what temp? I try to hold mine between 200-250 for about 45-minutes or so and then finish as mentioned above.

Joe"


----------



## 12-Ringer

hokiehunter373 said:


> Joe,
> 
> I saw you mention this recipe for corn last July 4th. Any modifications or more details to it or do you still stick with this one? Thanks
> 
> "Sprinkle with brown sugar before you wrap with bacon - AMAZING! I usually take mine off, remove the husks and put them directly on the grill grate for a few minutes to help the bacon along. Curious, how long you kept them on the grill and at what temp? I try to hold mine between 200-250 for about 45-minutes or so and then finish as mentioned above.
> 
> Joe"


The only change I've made that others seem to like is to butter the ear, then brown sugar, then bacon wrap...I tried mayonnaise instead of butter and everyone really liked it, until they found out I used mayo, then a few wouldn't eat anymore...didn't make sense to me, they liked it before they knew what was in it????

Crisping the bacon is the key


Joe


----------



## hokiehunter373

12-Ringer said:


> The only change I've made that others seem to like is to butter the ear, then brown sugar, then bacon wrap...I tried mayonnaise instead of butter and everyone really liked it, until they found out I used mayo, then a few wouldn't eat anymore...didn't make sense to me, they liked it before they knew what was in it????
> 
> Crisping the bacon is the key
> 
> 
> Joe


Lol some people are weird about mayo. Fat is fat. Hoping to make some Saturday using your recipe


----------



## pbuck

Mexican street corn has mayo on it and it's the bomb. Messy but worth a few napkins.


----------



## hokiehunter373

pbuck said:


> Mexican street corn has mayo on it and it's the bomb. Messy but worth a few napkins.


So you made me google. Maaaan this sounds good: http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2013/07/mexican-street-corn-elotes-recipe.html


----------



## pbuck

Try it sometime. It's damn good. Messy but well worth doing.


----------



## nhns4

pbuck said:


> Try it sometime. It's damn good. Messy but well worth doing.


We make it with just corn kernels sometimes as oppose to the whole ear of corn. Not as messy then😁

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## jgloss

12-Ringer said:


> the chubbies are done.....keep in mind these were pretty basic - the bacon wrapped sausage with a touch of BBQ sauce inside along wtih a slice of pepperjack.....not nearly as in depth as the fattie....but a great teaser none-the-less
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the sweet bologna that came out last night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been trying for some time to replicate the amazing 1889 bologna that is available at Weavers of Wellsville - if you like sweet bologna you've got to trya stick of this stuff....so far my own recipes are not quite there yet, just like hunting - trying is where the fun's at:wink:
> 
> 
> Joe


looks awesome


----------



## pbuck

nhns4 said:


> We make it with just corn kernels sometimes as oppose to the whole ear of corn. Not as messy then[emoji16]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Yes sir. We've made Mexican street corn SALAD too. But, it's just not the same as a nice, whole, messy, swarper ear of corn. [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## nhns4

pbuck said:


> Yes sir. We've made Mexican street corn SALAD too. But, it's just not the same as a nice, whole, messy, swarper ear of corn. [emoji23][emoji23]


Can't say no to the big swarper ears. Just planted sweet corn up north to make some in a few months 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Big Green Egg guys, do any of you use an aftermarket daisywheel/vent cap? I saw this and like the fact that it is weather proof and will not close and need to be readjusted the way the BGE daisywheel does when you open the lid. But the less than 5 star reviews seem to point out some shortcomings that would surely annoy me.

https://www.amazon.com/Smokeware-Ve...ie=UTF8&qid=1498307612&sr=8-11&keywords=digiq


----------



## pbuck

After 4 years with mine, I haven't been bothered enough to spend the $$$ on an aftermarket cap. I don't usually open and close my lid all that often when cooking and I cook under cover when it rains. The worse issue I have with mine is not that it closes when I open the lid but that it sticks in position when moisture cooks down underneath it. Sometimes I have to bump it to break it free so I can adjust it. 

I'd have to learn my "settings" all over again as I pretty much have the vent positions dialed in as to what temp I want to cook at.


----------



## chaded

Kamado joe just came out with an new cap that is like that. I will not be buying it because i dont see the need. But, both my kamados are under a porch so i dont worry about rain or anything. As far as the daisy wheel closing and whatnot, i just move it back to where it was. No big deal.


----------



## MossyMO64

Burgers and buns on the griddle.


-----

Burgers with Swiss cheese. 


-----

Burgers topped with Swiss cheese and a mixture of sliced green olives, mayo and cream cheese.


-----

Green Olive Burger - toasted bun, burger, Swiss cheese and a mixture of sliced green olives, mayo and cream cheese.... for me the burger was fine, but my wife being the green olive fan she is loved this burger and says it is a definite make again!


-----


----------



## sawtoothscream

Man I want a smokin it. My uncle smoked a bunch of pulled pork for my cousins grad party and it was so good. While I like the akorn I only get two days off a week and have a hard time spending the day watching food cook. Would cook more stuff if I could just set the temp go hunting, fishing biking etc... And come home and enjoy the food.

Might have to invest in a temp controller.


----------



## chaded

I know with my kamado and flameboss that it is a set and forget it for how ever many hours i would like.


----------



## 12-Ringer

chaded said:


> I know with my kamado and flameboss that it is a set and forget it for how ever many hours i would like.


That flame-boss is a slick tool!

Joe


----------



## pbuck

chaded said:


> I know with my kamado and flameboss that it is a set and forget it for how ever many hours i would like.


When I have my Digi-Q running on my BGE, I've left the house for 2 or 3 hours when I've had stuff cooking and never gave it a thought. It would be nice though to be able to monitor the temps via wifi like your FB. I never really have had to change anything once I've got things dialed in but you never know.


----------



## MossyMO64

Burgers, pastrami with sauerkraut and buns on the griddle.


-----

Swiss cheese on the burgers and Thousand Island dressing over the sauerkraut and pastrami.


-----

Swiss cheese on the burgers and Swiss cheese over the Thousand Island dressing over the sauerkraut and pastrami.


-----

Pastrami Burger - toasted bun, burger, Swiss cheese, pastrami, sauerkraut, Thousand Island dressing topped with more Swiss cheese... wife and I both agree on this one, it is definitely a make again, again and again burger!


-----


----------



## DV1

Boxerboxer said:


> I used a couple recipes by Hank Shaw.
> 
> The first is his corned venison recipe:
> http://honest-food.net/corned-venison-recipe/
> 
> I followed it most of the way through but stopped short of boiling to cook.
> 
> I then jumped over to Hank's goose breast pastrami recipe:
> http://honest-food.net/goose-pastrami-recipe/
> 
> I skipped to the part where you put the cured meat in the fridge overnight and followed it too the end.
> 
> If you want more pictures i put some up here:
> https://imgur.com/gallery/HvMGd
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did something pretty close to this and it came out great. 

Sliced it thin, placed on fresh baked marble rye with russian dressing, sauerkraut and swiss, then toasted it in a hot skillet until the cheese wilted. One of the best Reuben's ever. 

Now one of my favorite ways to enjoy venison.


----------



## 13bonatter69

Ive got some BEAR inner loins on the primo XL now....


----------



## 13bonatter69

Talk about juicy turkey


----------



## 13bonatter69

Frog legs and sausage.....lol


----------



## 13bonatter69

Jalapeño and Bacon deviled eggs


----------



## 13bonatter69

sausage and turkey breast


----------



## 13bonatter69

brisket


----------



## chaded

Very nice.


----------



## 13bonatter69




----------



## 13bonatter69

chaded said:


> Very nice.


Thanks Chaded.....wish I was smart enough to turn my pictures the right way!!!lol
Oh well, at least everyone gets the idea

BTW, how you liking the Big Joe? Kamado cookers are the way to go!!!!!


----------



## sawtoothscream

chaded said:


> I know with my kamado and flameboss that it is a set and forget it for how ever many hours i would like.


Will have to look I to it. Thanks


----------



## chaded

13bonatter69 said:


> Thanks Chaded.....wish I was smart enough to turn my pictures the right way!!!lol
> Oh well, at least everyone gets the idea
> 
> BTW, how you liking the Big Joe? Kamado cookers are the way to go!!!!!



I love the Big Joe. I had some customer service issues that i had to get through but that is all behind me. I actually have 2 Big Joes now and I really enjoy them.


----------



## 13bonatter69

chaded said:


> I love the Big Joe. I had some customer service issues that i had to get through but that is all behind me. I actually have 2 Big Joes now and I really enjoy them.


Yeah its nice having two so that you can run two different temps at the same time.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

Page 254 has some killer food ! Wow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sawtoothscream

Cooked up some split chicken breasts. I'd indirect at 340 for about 40 minutes then Direct at 450 for a little to crisp it up more. Came out really good. Love This thing for poultry.

Probably try ribs again next week. Debating between baby backs or St Louis


----------



## chaded

I prefer baby backs myself...


----------



## pbuck

pbuck said:


> Yes sir. We've made Mexican street corn SALAD too. But, it's just not the same as a nice, whole, messy, swarper ear of corn.


Lol!!!!!

So, wifey and I picked up 1/2 doz ears of corn to make street corn. I grilled the ears up and took them inside and went back out to finish cooking our steaks. When I came back in, she had the cobs all cut down and was mixing up salad. I asked "why aren't we eating whole ears?" She replied, "it's messy". Lmao! 

Seriously, even in salad form this is worth making. 

I grilled whole ears to get some blackened kernels and I like the charred taste better the skillet cooked.


----------



## sawtoothscream

chaded said:


> I prefer baby backs myself...


Probably what I will go with this time as I did St Louis last attempt.


----------



## hokiehunter373

13bonatter69 said:


> View attachment 6055033


Just had that big wave beer for the first time on Saturday. Good stuff! 

Joe, the corn was awesome! Thanks for the recipe I'll be doing it again. Get some pix up later


----------



## 12-Ringer

hokiehunter373 said:


> Joe, the corn was awesome! Thanks for the recipe I'll be doing it again. Get some pix up later


Glad to hear it!


----------



## 13bonatter69

hokiehunter373 said:


> Just had that big wave beer for the first time on Saturday. Good stuff!
> 
> Joe, the corn was awesome! Thanks for the recipe I'll be doing it again. Get some pix up later


YEAH, its absolutely the only beer I drink now. I love the stuff.


----------



## TauntoHawk

I always thought smokers would be a ton of work to cook with but its about the easiest way to make chicken that everyone will talk about. I made a pile of chicken to go with some venison bacon burgers and the family pounded through both









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## fap1800

Smoked a couple racks yesterday in the Traeger. Can't get enough of this thing. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks like a few of you were busy this weekend 

Joe


----------



## MossyMO64

fap1800 said:


> Smoked a couple racks yesterday in the Traeger. Can't get enough of this thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those look absolutely excellent, nice work!


----------



## switchback84

Anyone have a good smoked venison meatloaf recipie? Sorry if it has been posted already I did not read the entire thread.

Thanks


----------



## pbuck

2 racks of baby backs ready to come off the BGE. 1 rack sauced with homemade Sweet Heat BBQ sauce and 1 rack plain. Wifey likes em plain and falling off the bone so I did these 3-2-1 at 250 deg. Smoked 3 hours with apple wood then drizzled with honey and into a foil pan with apple juice for 3 hours. 30 mins to firm up and 30 more after saucing. They're plenty tender.


----------



## nicko

So some of you may recall my posts about rocks in the ashes after burning royal Oak lump charcoal in my BGE. I posted a message with a picture of the rocks the Royal Oak Facebook page and got a reply back that those are pieces of refractory that they use in their kiln process. My assumption is that the high heat just makes some of the refractory break down which I do know happens with factory built fire places consideringvthe high heat that they can generate. Royal Oak sent me a voucher for one free bag of their lump charcoal. I wasn't really looking for anything but I will take it and enjoy it.


----------



## nrlombar

switchback84 said:


> Anyone have a good smoked venison meatloaf recipie? Sorry if it has been posted already I did not read the entire thread.
> 
> Thanks


Haven't tried this yet but have been meaning too. It's a Rinella recipe so I have faith it will be good. I think he also has a YouTube video walking through how to make it. If you make it let me know how it turns out

http://www.themeateater.com/2015/recipe-meatloaf/

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

switchback84 said:


> Anyone have a good smoked venison meatloaf recipie? Sorry if it has been posted already I did not read the entire thread.
> 
> Thanks


Do some digging on here and you'll see the Stove Top one I put up a good while ago. Only thing I now so different is I only do them to 170ish. 12Ringer has done a bunch of variations and posted in this thread somewhere.
This is it but you do it in the smoker and only put the top sauce on when there's 10 degrees left in the smoke.http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/easy-pleasing-meatloaf-57841.aspx I try to get them done in less than three hours to not dry them out.

Best ML ever!!!


----------



## adr1601

pbuck said:


> 2 racks of baby backs ready to come off the BGE. 1 rack sauced with homemade Sweet Heat BBQ sauce and 1 rack plain. Wifey likes em plain and falling off the bone so I did these 3-2-1 at 250 deg. Smoked 3 hours with apple wood then drizzled with honey and into a foil pan with apple juice for 3 hours. 30 mins to firm up and 30 more after saucing. They're plenty tender.


Those pretty!!


----------



## pbuck

pbuck said:


> 2 racks of baby backs ready to come off the BGE. 1 rack sauced with homemade Sweet Heat BBQ sauce and 1 rack plain. Wifey likes em plain and falling off the bone so I did these 3-2-1 at 250 deg. Smoked 3 hours with apple wood then drizzled with honey and into a foil pan with apple juice for 3 hours. 30 mins to firm up and 30 more after saucing. They're plenty tender.


Meant to say foiled for 2 hours.


----------



## 12-Ringer

adr1601 said:


> Do some digging on here and you'll see the Stove Top one I put up a good while ago. Only thing I now so different is I only do them to 170ish. 12Ringer has done a bunch of variations and posted in this thread somewhere.
> This is it but you do it in the smoker and only put the top sauce on when there's 10 degrees left in the smoke.http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/easy-pleasing-meatloaf-57841.aspx I try to get them done in less than three hours to not dry them out.
> 
> Best ML ever!!!


I agree best meatloaf ever....awesome meatball recipe too, just substitute your favorite BBQ sauce for spaghetti sauce

I have stuffed them with bacon cheddar, even made Italian meatloaf stuffed with mozzarella....

Super simple....I did edit but just for pure ease....
1 box of stuffing for FIRST lb of meat (1/2 box for each additional lb)
1 egg per pound of meat
1/2 cup of water for first lb meat )1/4 cup for each lb after the first)
1/2 cup of sauce of your choice for first lb of meat (1/4 cup for each lb after the first)
When load is formed coat with whatever sauce you used in the mix

I take mine to 160 maybe 165...

Again be creative, the Italian stuffed with mozzarella is a BIG favorite in my house

Joe


----------



## switchback84

pbuck said:


> 2 racks of baby backs ready to come off the BGE. 1 rack sauced with homemade Sweet Heat BBQ sauce and 1 rack plain. Wifey likes em plain and falling off the bone so I did these 3-2-1 at 250 deg. Smoked 3 hours with apple wood then drizzled with honey and into a foil pan with apple juice for 3 hours. 30 mins to firm up and 30 more after saucing. They're plenty tender.


Looks great! I'm doing find this weekend what is your bbq sauce recipie?


----------



## pbuck

switchback84 said:


> Looks great! I'm doing find this weekend what is your bbq sauce recipie?



Sauté about 1/2 cup chopped sweet onion, 2 minced garlic cloves and 1/2 finely chopped seeded jalapeño pepper in Olive oil till soft. 

Add 
32 oz Heinz ketchup 
1 c drk brown sugar 
1 c apple cider vinegar 
1/2 c apple juice
1/2 c honey
1 tbsp Worcestershire sauce
1 tsp kosher salt
1 tsp celery seed
1 tsp fresh ground pepper 
1/2 tsp red pepper flakes

Bring to a boil then reduce heat and simmer for 1/2 hr. Let cool a bit then run in a blender to incorporate the onions and jalapeño. 

It takes some work but the taste profile really goes well with ribs. Pretty sweet with a vinegar zing and just little bit of heat on the back end.


----------



## Eric Howard

Tagged


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Enjoy your weekends boys.....

Flush when your done to put the fire out










Joe


----------



## pbuck

That the new Commodo Joe ceramic cooker I've been hearing about? 

Chad will probably upgrade now.


----------



## chaded

pbuck said:


> That the new Commodo Joe ceramic cooker I've been hearing about?
> 
> Chad will probably upgrade now.


I dont even know what to say. LOL


----------



## pbuck

chaded said:


> I dont even know what to say. LOL


Neener neener &#55357;&#56876;


----------



## Boxerboxer

pbuck said:


> That the new Commodo Joe ceramic cooker I've been hearing about?
> 
> Chad will probably upgrade now.


That model has another one upside down on top, I believe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

:mg:


----------



## nicko

That "grill" has got it all!!


----------



## pbuck

Surely someone has some meat smokin this weekend!?!?


----------



## pbuck

Boxerboxer said:


> That model has another one upside down on top, I believe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Kamado JOHN?


----------



## Boxerboxer

pbuck said:


> The Kamado JOHN?


Big white egg?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffme

pbuck said:


> Surely someone has some meat smokin this weekend!?!?


Not me,,,,gonna eat it all over the 4th! I did two big butts midweek and going to have pulled pork everything! 

Corn hole boards are done, coors light is chillin' pork is smoked, I hope the fish are biting!


----------



## pbuck

redruff said:


> Not me,,,,gonna eat it all over the 4th! I did two big butts midweek and going to have pulled pork everything!
> 
> Corn hole boards are done, coors light is chillin' pork is smoked, I hope the fish are biting!


Looks and sounds good! 

I'm working dayshift and will be hangin out in the river on the boat in the evenings so no cooking for me. I'll possibly have a beer or two though. Lol


----------



## Ebard22

I've got a pork butt in the MES rubbed with oakridge secret weapon pork smoking with hickory pellets. At the foil I'll turn up to 250 put in a rack of spares trimmed st Louis style rubbed in same run and switch to apple pellets at 250 for 3-2-1. If I remember take some finish pics . On a plus note I was happy to see the mailbox mod withstand the storm without losing smoke.


----------



## hanson.jonathan

pork belly burnt ends in the smoker right now....another hour and a half of anticipation. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebard22

Finished up the ribs and pork butt. Had to try the Mexican street corn salad that's been discussed! Thanks to I believe Pbuck for posting the recipe. I love it, the wife is up in the air on it. My toughest critic liked the ribs though so I think it was a success!


----------



## pbuck

hanson.jonathan said:


> pork belly burnt ends in the smoker right now....another hour and a half of anticipation.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


So?


----------



## hanson.jonathan

pbuck said:


> So?


AMAZING! Nice and tender and juicy. Would definitely try again. Sided with grilled corn on the cob and Cole slaw. Unfortunately they started digging in before I got a finished pic.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

hanson.jonathan said:


> AMAZING! Nice and tender and juicy. Would definitely try again. Sided with grilled corn on the cob and Cole slaw. Unfortunately they started digging in before I got a finished pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


Sweet! Those look great even 1/2 done. I'm dying to try them.


----------



## sawtoothscream

Doing some baby backs tomorrow


----------



## pbuck

Ebard22 said:


> Finished up the ribs and pork butt. Had to try the Mexican street corn salad that's been discussed! Thanks to I believe Pbuck for posting the recipe. I love it, the wife is up in the air on it. My toughest critic liked the ribs though so I think it was a success!


Great! We're making a big batch tomorrow for a party Monday. Wifey and I love the stuff but if you're not a feta cheese fan you may not like it as well.


----------



## Ebard22

I was actually able to find contija cheese at wegmans but yea it's basically just feta and will use that next time as it's cheaper


----------



## hanson.jonathan

pbuck said:


> Sweet! Those look great even 1/2 done. I'm dying to try them.


Do it! You won't be disappointed. 12lb pork belly disappeared in a matter of minutes. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebard22

Where would one go to get pork belly? Butcher only or does your standard grocery store have it?


----------



## zmax hunter

Better get with your local liquor store. 

Sounds like they may discontinue the Henry hard soda in Cherry cola. Which is part of 12ringers bbq bean recipe.

Plus you might score some Zima..limited release..once its gone..its gone.

I had to order the cherry cola..was very lucky to get it..


----------



## hanson.jonathan

Ebard22 said:


> Where would one go to get pork belly? Butcher only or does your standard grocery store have it?


I went to local butcher. I buy 90% of my meat there. I bet your local grocery store could order it though.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## sawtoothscream

Grill lite, meat preped just waiting for it to get to temp. Wish me luck lol


----------



## sawtoothscream

Had it settled at 240 then It dropped to 210 after adding food. Gave it an HR and a half and it's hanging at 216. Opened the top a little more and will see where I'm at In an HR. Want to be around 260 but not going to mess around too much today and try bring it up slow.


----------



## sawtoothscream

4 down, giving them another hr before I check again


----------



## sawtoothscream

I suck lol. The middle ribs on my rib rack didn't come out like the outer. Pulled them out and I think 1 rack will be do e before the other. Oh well I'll just eat later when the middle racks are finished


----------



## pbuck

I put together 24 atomic Buffalo turds to go in smoke for a party tomorrow. I'll get pics up when they're done. Also made a big bowl of that Mexican street corn salad I posted earlier. Wifey loves it.


----------



## Billy H

Cut up some venison and some pork,, did a batch of sticks today. Mighty tasty. This batch won't last long.


----------



## pbuck

Just went on about 1/2 hour ago


----------



## pbuck




----------



## theadmiral518

3 racks of baby backs prepped. Doing a shrimp boil for the non-pig eaters, God bless them....


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Did chickens and cabbage wedges yesterday.









Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

The ATB's are da bomb. 

1 hint, make LOTS!!!!


----------



## IGluIt4U

pbuck said:


> The ATB's are da bomb.
> 
> 1 hint, make LOTS!!!!


Those look scrumptious!! :hungry: :cheers:


----------



## IGluIt4U

theadmiral518 said:


> 3 racks of baby backs prepped. Doing a shrimp boil for the non-pig eaters, God bless them....


Don't you mean God 'help' them? :noidea: :chortle:

May have to put it off til Wednesday, depends on when I get back from fishing tomorrow, but I have some country style pork ribs and some wings to go on the smoker this week and a venison roast for next weekend's eats...


----------



## theadmiral518

IGluIt4U said:


> Don't you mean God 'help' them? :noidea: :chortle:
> 
> No, just bless them. More ribs for me!


----------



## pbuck

IGluIt4U said:


> Those look scrumptious!! :hungry: :cheers:


They were! 

Atomic Buffalo Turds

Minced up about 1/4 c sweet onion and mixed it with a block of cream cheese and 3/4 cup fine grated sharp cheddar then added a tsp of rib rub. 

Cleaned and halved the jalapeños and spread on the cheese mixture then placed 1 lil smoky sausage on top of each. Wrapped em with 1/2 slice bacon and a sprinkle of rub. 

Into the apple wood smoke at 230-240 for 2.5 hrs. I bumped the temp up to around 310 for the last 15 mins or so to crisp up the bacon a little more. 

Make as many as you can. We had 11 people and 24 peppers didn't last very long at all.


----------



## adr1601

Ebard22 said:


> Where would one go to get pork belly? Butcher only or does your standard grocery store have it?


Our Sams club had them a couple weeks ago when I was there. 
Can't wait till I have time to try that burnt end recipe!


----------



## 12-Ringer

hanson.jonathan said:


> pork belly burnt ends in the smoker right now....another hour and a half of anticipation.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


Care to share the recipe/process for these?? They look pretty good?

Joe


----------



## pbuck

12-Ringer said:


> Care to share the recipe/process for these?? They look pretty good?
> 
> Joe


Nick posted this and pics a few pages back. 253 I think

http://www.vindulge.com/2017/05/smoked-pork-belly-burnt-ends-recipe-and-video/


----------



## hanson.jonathan

12-Ringer said:


> Care to share the recipe/process for these?? They look pretty good?
> 
> Joe


I found this recipe on youtube...pretty straightforward and easy to follow. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=nL82hlORY-k

Jon 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## nhns4

hanson.jonathan said:


> I found this recipe on youtube...pretty straightforward and easy to follow.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=nL82hlORY-k
> 
> Jon
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


How'd they turn out? I thought they were excellent and my new favorite appetizer.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## nhns4

Did some wings. Was running low on time so at the end I shot them in the fryer. Definitely the way to go. Crispined them right up and they didn't last long. May be one of the last smoked on the Akorn. Ordered a traeger today. I'll keep the akorn around for steaks and whatnot and probably sell the smokinit electric.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## nhns4

pbuck said:


>


Can't go wrong with those things. Got some in one of the tins on the table









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

nhns4 said:


> Did some wings. Was running low on time so at the end I shot them in the fryer. Definitely the way to go. Crispined them right up and they didn't last long. May be one of the last smoked on the Akorn. Ordered a traeger today. I'll keep the akorn around for steaks and whatnot and probably sell the smokinit electric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Curious which Traeger model you settled on?

Joe


----------



## nhns4

12-Ringer said:


> Curious which Traeger model you settled on?
> 
> Joe


I went with the Pro 22. Was back and forth between that and the 34. Figured 90% if the time the 22 will be big enough. The other 10 I still have another smoker. And it took less twisting of the wife's arm with the 22 vs 34😂

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

nhns4 said:


> I went with the Pro 22. Was back and forth between that and the 34. Figured 90% if the time the 22 will be big enough. The other 10 I still have another smoker. And it took less twisting of the wife's arm with the 22 vs 34&#55357;&#56834;
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk



Haha - I hear ya...been seriously considering one myself...do you know how hot they can get?? - I am hearing 500, but I can find this info....I see the dial reads 375 then "high"....was wondering if I could get a sear as well with them?

Joe


----------



## nhns4

12-Ringer said:


> Haha - I hear ya...been seriously considering one myself...do you know how hot they can get?? - I am hearing 500, but I can find this info....I see the dial reads 375 then "high"....was wondering if I could get a sear as well with them?
> 
> Joe


I've read about 450*. Sometimes searing can be tough it seems. So that's why I'll keep the akorn next to it. I'll keep you posted once it arrives and what temp I'm able to achieve on it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

That new Timberline series looks pretty nice.


----------



## 12-Ringer

chaded said:


> That new Timberline series looks pretty nice.


Yes sir...the downdraft exhaust and upgraded convection system make it almost like your kitchen stove, with all the benefits of a smoker. Add to it the new WiFire controller and Timberline app and this thing is over the top....that pricetag is a bit steep though. I'm willing to bet within a few months the Pro-series pairs down to the current Texas series...the Timberline will likely hold a while longer as I am hearing they are pretty tough to get an even retailers carrying them, exempt them from sales...

Joe


----------



## nhns4

chaded said:


> That new Timberline series looks pretty nice.


Yes it does. Maybe after I get use to the Pro 22 and wear it out😂

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

For the price of a timberline, I'd opt for a Yoder

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

NoDeerInIowa said:


> For the price of a timberline, I'd opt for a Yoder
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


A buddy of mine has the Wichita and he is not a fan. It was gift from his in-laws and he has shared with me multiple times that he wishes they would have asked first. Now I will admit he is a bit on the lazy side and would much rather not mess with the management of the off-set burner. On the few times I helped him, I found it very difficult to maintain a consistent temp (withing 25-35 degrees) in the firebox. The thing is built like a tank and will likely outlast most, but it wasn't as user friendly as some others I've seen (stick burners included).

Do you own one yourself? Interested in your opinion...

Joe


----------



## chaded

I have heard the yoders are nice but I think this Timberline is a completely different beast than the rest of the Traeger line. I would be interested in buying one if one of my Kamados sell.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

NoDeerInIowa said:


> For the price of a timberline, I'd opt for a Yoder
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


Question where did you buy your Yoder at? I`ve been looking at them but the closest dealer is over 200 miles away. I really don`t want to pay shipping on this heavy of a item.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

12-Ringer said:


> A buddy of mine has the Wichita and he is not a fan. It was gift from his in-laws and he has shared with me multiple times that he wishes they would have asked first. Now I will admit he is a bit on the lazy side and would much rather not mess with the management of the off-set burner. On the few times I helped him, I found it very difficult to maintain a consistent temp (withing 25-35 degrees) in the firebox. The thing is built like a tank and will likely outlast most, but it wasn't as user friendly as some others I've seen (stick burners included).
> 
> Do you own one yourself? Interested in your opinion...
> 
> Joe


I don't have the Yoder... Yet. I don't know anyone locally that has one, but my neighbor is trying to talk me in to a trip to Kansas to pick one up. They don't have any dealers listed in Iowa. Your buddy must have nicer in-laws than mine.
Last summer I had a rec tec ordered and cancelled it. I'm still kicking that around. A local dealer carries Green mountain, they are nice. I have talked with a few guys that own them and have gotten mixed reviews, so not too sure there. I have found very little negative reviews on the rec tec. 
On to the Yoder- built like a tank, heavy guage steel, should hold heat well. The stuff I have seen say their controller on the ys640 rivals or beats the rec tec controller. The one negative I have seen or read is that if you don't have the damper set right there is a big temperature difference across the grill surface. 
I haven't ruled out a traeger yet. Is there something else I should be looking at?

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashwell10

I have the Yoder 640 and it's a beast. You do have to play with the damper the first couple of times to "learn", but it's no big issue. Holds the temperature well even when you accidently get caught in a rain storm. The green mountain grills and rec tecs don't compare.


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman

I have a Mak 2 Star General,,,, American made and it has a really nice controller that monitors both the grill temp and 3 meat temps. You can configure it to adjust temps and smoke settings based on various triggers (meat temp, time, etc...). If you're shopping for higher end pellet grills make sure and check them out


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Ashwell10 said:


> I have the Yoder 640 and it's a beast. You do have to play with the damper the first couple of times to "learn", but it's no big issue. Holds the temperature well even when you accidently get caught in a rain storm. The green mountain grills and rec tecs don't compare.


I currently have a GMG going on four years looking to upgrade. It has been a great starter machine and they get the jod done. 

Please elaborate on your Yoder what you like about it. I need selling points to justify the possible purchase :smile:


----------



## hokiehunter373

What's your alls favorite smoked wings recipe?


----------



## MossyMO64

My wife and I have had a Yoder YS640 for well over 5 years now and have been very happy with it. All things considered I prefer cooking on a kamado style grill, but I do like the capacity of a pellet grill so ours gets used mostly for jerky. Also it is easier/safer to transport than a kamado, so once a year my wife and I attend a local small town ribfest and take the pellet grill for this reason.
Compare the following with other pellet grills you are considering...
- Cook chamber is 10 gauge steel, weighs over 300 pounds and is built like a tank!
- Can adjust temp from 150º to 600º plus.
- With 2nd shelf there is 1070 square inches of grate space.
- Warranty is 3 years control systems and 10 years on the grill body.
- Made in the U.S.A.


----------



## Billy H

hokiehunter373 said:


> What's your alls favorite smoked wings recipe?


Take your wings and dust em up good with "Old Saratoga If you love it rub it G-SS-5P 5 pepper mix" stick them on the smoker with heavy smoke at 250 and let them go. Crisp the skin on the grill if your so inclined. No sweet or sloppy sauce to deal with. Makes for a nice simple smokey zesty hot wing. Not for those that don't like hot. 

My wife makes an awesome wing sauce that I'll pick her brain and post up later. If you haven't grilled wings ever you need to try it. Best way to cook wings hands down.


----------



## hokiehunter373

I've grilled them but haven't smoked. Love um grilled. Appreciate the comment


----------



## MossyMO64

My wife saw the Philly Cheesesteak Sloppy Joe recipe posted and we just had to give it try on the griddle...

Mushrooms, green peppers, and onions with some butter on one side of the griddle and the burger browning on the other. 


-----

After the veggies and burger was mixed we add the broth slurry, ketchup, and worcestershire sauce. Got that all mixed well and then added the provolone cheese. 


-----

Cheese all melted and mixed in. 


-----

Turned off the burner to the Philly Cheesesteak Sloppy Joes mixture and waited for the buns to toast. 


-----

Turned out excellent! This makes for a great easy weeknight or camping meal! All that cheese melted does make for a messy griddle. I think we will try this next time with just melting whole slices of provolone on the top for a little easier clean up.


----------



## pope125

Looks great!! Been from around Philly my hole life never herd of Cheesesteak Sloppy Joe's .


----------



## nicko

Trimmed up and deboned venison roast stuffed with blue cheese and portabella mushrooms. Coated with olive oil and Weber Chicago steak seasoning. Low and slow on the BGE right now with a chunk of pecan wood.


----------



## IGluIt4U

hokiehunter373 said:


> What's your alls favorite smoked wings recipe?


I inject my wings (gonna cook some up this week) with a hot sauce and creole butter mix, then season them with dry rub, sit in fridge overnight, smoke for a couple hours and finish on the grill (or in the oven) to crisp the skin a bit... hot wings, no mess... :hungry:


----------



## nicko

Great looking cheesesteaks. If you ever want to try that with the same meat that goes on an authentic Philly cheesesteak, get some ribeye steaks and slice them up real thin. But these ones you made look fabulous.


----------



## nicko

I've done wings on the BGE direct heat seasoned with nothing more than salt and pepper at 400 degrees, 20 minutes each side, 40 minutes total. Then in a big bowl and coated with buffalo sauce. Skin is nice and crispy.


----------



## rhs341

Well I had to try the pork belly burnt ends today....and they are outstanding......and I figured since I was firing up the smoker why not take advantage and do some baby backs too.....








As u see I have a catch pan in the smoker...I used some of the "drippings" and added to my baked beans...I put them in the smoker too but forgot pics...needless to say it was all a big hit.!!!!!!!!!


----------



## switchback84

Anyone have experience with BBQ guru? I have been thinking about one for my WSM.


----------



## sawtoothscream

Did wings sat and a sirloin today. 

Wings came out really good. Did a half HR at 270 then cranked it to 400 until they were crispy which was about another half HR. Indirect the whole time. 24 hot Buffalo and 24 bbq 

No doubt will make them alot.


----------



## DV1

So, being that I'm retired, and have been doing some family and friend functions with just my MES and Weber Kettle, and people have told me over and over I should be selling stuff, thinking about going up a few notches and looking at Meadow Creek and Lang smokers. Can anyone give me some pros and cons of each? Have a few guys with local business who have been after me for a few years to park a truck, trailer or smoker on their lot so I have one good, and one great location waiting, just need to start figuring out if a small business is a doable thing. First order of business is the cooker and I have been looking at Lang and Meadow Creek?


----------



## 12-Ringer

DV1 said:


> So, being that I'm retired, and have been doing some family and friend functions with just my MES and Weber Kettle, and people have told me over and over I should be selling stuff, thinking about going up a few notches and looking at Meadow Creek and Lang smokers. Can anyone give me some pros and cons of each? Have a few guys with local business who have been after me for a few years to park a truck, trailer or smoker on their lot so I have one good, and one great location waiting, just need to start figuring out if a small business is a doable thing. First order of business is the cooker and I have been looking at Lang and Meadow Creek?


I can't speak for the Langs, but the Meadow Creek family is a good family to be part of..their customer service is fair and prompt. They are built here in PA and I have had plenty of opportunities to visit their facility in New Holland, see them in action at the CC BBQ cook-off, and work with their equipment. I am not sure if you are thinking about a pull behind or a push-around like the TS120, what I can tell you about the smokers themselves....like the Yoders they are built to last, using heavy grade steel, hardware and reliable components. There have been reports with some of their trailer models, but the concerns are in regard to the trailer itself and not the smoker. When compared side-by-side with others of comparable components, the Meadow Creeks do tend to have more included as standard, BUT, they offer an endless array of upgrades that are priced higher than similar upgrades of others.

Most of my experience with a Meadow has been with the push behind TS120 and here are some observations....
Standard Thermometer needs almost an instant upgrade...constantly read cooler than multiple digital probes would report.
Easy to heat, but hard to to keep uniform temps, almost a 30-degree swing from one end of the grate to the other (it is almost 4' long though) - some like a smoker this way so that they can move things around.
Temps do stay relatively stable when established, just not exactly uniform across the grate....at least in my experience.
VERY heavy - close to 900lbs I think...even with the oversized wheels, not something that you want to be moving around a lot
The standard fire box grate works nicely to keep ash off of the burning wood and keep the wood burning a little more evenly than some others.

May I suggest that if you are looking in trailer range that you give Stumps a good look...for the same price as the MC 120 trailer you could get a RF4x3 trailer and you'll be set for just about anything you could imagine. Again much like the MC and Yoders, this thing will last forever. It holds consistent temps across each grate with different temps at each level, so you can do multiple 3-2-1 racks and move them up a shelf in the process. The trailers are solid, no need for the upgrades, many do grab some variation of a fender to help keep the smoker free from road debris.

I am sure there are more of this caliber out there, but I don't have experience with any others than the MC120 and Stumps RF4x3 - of the two the Stumps would be my choice simply because of the versatility. If I am not mistaken, by removing the middle shelf on the RF you have roughly 12" of space where you could hang sausage, sticks, etc...

Hope I gave you a little to think about.

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

This thread has gotten out of hand since I posted a while ago. Still new to smoking. Wanted to try two chickens, was thinking four halves would be easier to get done after work. Anyone give me some relative times on how long I'm looking at to get these done? Time seems to be the biggest obstacle with two teens, neither quite drivingyet.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

vonfoust said:


> This thread has gotten out of hand since I posted a while ago. Still new to smoking. Wanted to try two chickens, was thinking four halves would be easier to get done after work. Anyone give me some relative times on how long I'm looking at to get these done? Time seems to be the biggest obstacle with two teens, neither quite drivingyet.


If you spatchcock them, plan on roughly 2 hours at 265 to reach it of 165. 

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## jbyrne

I have a BGE which is very versatile in that I can smoke, grill really hot, etc. The thing that it doesn't do well on is capacity and also it's far from fire-and-forget. You need to monitor the temperature throughout the process and it's hard to bring it back if it runs away. Is there anybody else out there that gave up on the egg and go to one of those sheet metal sided dedicated smokers? Can you get the same good results as the BGE?


----------



## chaded

jbyrne said:


> I have a BGE which is very versatile in that I can smoke, grill really hot, etc. The thing that it doesn't do well on is capacity and also it's far from fire-and-forget. You need to monitor the temperature throughout the process and it's hard to bring it back if it runs away. Is there anybody else out there that gave up on the egg and go to one of those sheet metal sided dedicated smokers? Can you get the same good results as the BGE?



If you run a flameboss with it and do ot correctly it will absolutely be a fire and forget it. Mine is just as so as the electric smokers i have had.


----------



## 12-Ringer

jbyrne said:


> I have a BGE which is very versatile in that I can smoke, grill really hot, etc. The thing that it doesn't do well on is capacity and also it's far from fire-and-forget. You need to monitor the temperature throughout the process and it's hard to bring it back if it runs away. Is there anybody else out there that gave up on the egg and go to one of those sheet metal sided dedicated smokers? Can you get the same good results as the BGE?


You can absolutely get the same good results from MANY of the other available smokers. The versatility of a ultra hot sear/crisp, pizza bake will be tough with some models, but most smokers and BBQ grillers aren't putting pizza's, grilled cheese, etc..on their grills.

There are some add-ons like flameboss that will get you that set-it and forget it ability, but nothing can hep with the capacity issue. I know several who went with a small egg, then to a large and finally abandoned the egg-style altogether in favor for larger cooking surfaces.

Joe


----------



## chaded

I'm glad I went and looked at the kamados in person because i knew right off the regular size wouldnt work for me so I got the Big joe or XL. 

Here is 4 butts over 8 pounds each with plenty of room to spare for more. 









If that doesnt work...well then there is always two Big Joes. Lol


----------



## sawtoothscream

jbyrne said:


> I have a BGE which is very versatile in that I can smoke, grill really hot, etc. The thing that it doesn't do well on is capacity and also it's far from fire-and-forget. You need to monitor the temperature throughout the process and it's hard to bring it back if it runs away. Is there anybody else out there that gave up on the egg and go to one of those sheet metal sided dedicated smokers? Can you get the same good results as the BGE?


I like kamado because they can do it all but if I was buying a straight up smoker I would probably just grab a smokin it. Makes great bbq and easy to use. 

Need to make a upper rack for my akorn,. Looks like a smaller Weber grate, long bolts and some washers can up the capacity easy enough


----------



## 12-Ringer

chaded said:


> I'm glad I went and looked at the kamados in person because i knew right off the regular size wouldnt work for me so I got the Big joe or XL.
> 
> Here is 4 butts over 8 pounds each with plenty of room to spare for more.
> 
> View attachment 6106377
> 
> 
> If that doesnt work...well then there is always two Big Joes. Lol
> 
> View attachment 6106401


I think you have a problem (lol).....now I know why I'm always looking forward to the next chaded post....

Joe


----------



## pbuck

switchback84 said:


> Anyone have experience with BBQ guru? I have been thinking about one for my WSM.


I use one on my BGE and I'd say its one of my most useful tools. Set it and forget it for those 12-14 hour cooks. I'm not sure how it would be on a WSM but it might even work better at controlling the temps.


----------



## DV1

12-Ringer said:


> I can't speak for the Langs, but the Meadow Creek family is a good family to be part of..their customer service is fair and prompt. They are built here in PA and I have had plenty of opportunities to visit their facility in New Holland, see them in action at the CC BBQ cook-off, and work with their equipment. I am not sure if you are thinking about a pull behind or a push-around like the TS120, what I can tell you about the smokers themselves....like the Yoders they are built to last, using heavy grade steel, hardware and reliable components. There have been reports with some of their trailer models, but the concerns are in regard to the trailer itself and not the smoker. When compared side-by-side with others of comparable components, the Meadow Creeks do tend to have more included as standard, BUT, they offer an endless array of upgrades that are priced higher than similar upgrades of others.
> 
> Most of my experience with a Meadow has been with the push behind TS120 and here are some observations....
> Standard Thermometer needs almost an instant upgrade...constantly read cooler than multiple digital probes would report.
> Easy to heat, but hard to to keep uniform temps, almost a 30-degree swing from one end of the grate to the other (it is almost 4' long though) - some like a smoker this way so that they can move things around.
> Temps do stay relatively stable when established, just not exactly uniform across the grate....at least in my experience.
> VERY heavy - close to 900lbs I think...even with the oversized wheels, not something that you want to be moving around a lot
> The standard fire box grate works nicely to keep ash off of the burning wood and keep the wood burning a little more evenly than some others.
> 
> May I suggest that if you are looking in trailer range that you give Stumps a good look...for the same price as the MC 120 trailer you could get a RF4x3 trailer and you'll be set for just about anything you could imagine. Again much like the MC and Yoders, this thing will last forever. It holds consistent temps across each grate with different temps at each level, so you can do multiple 3-2-1 racks and move them up a shelf in the process. The trailers are solid, no need for the upgrades, many do grab some variation of a fender to help keep the smoker free from road debris.
> 
> I am sure there are more of this caliber out there, but I don't have experience with any others than the MC120 and Stumps RF4x3 - of the two the Stumps would be my choice simply because of the versatility. If I am not mistaken, by removing the middle shelf on the RF you have roughly 12" of space where you could hang sausage, sticks, etc...
> 
> Hope I gave you a little to think about.
> 
> Joe


Yeah, I'm looking into a trailer model, will have to look at Stumps. Thanks.


----------



## nicko

jbyrne said:


> I have a BGE which is very versatile in that I can smoke, grill really hot, etc. The thing that it doesn't do well on is capacity and also it's far from fire-and-forget. You need to monitor the temperature throughout the process and it's hard to bring it back if it runs away. Is there anybody else out there that gave up on the egg and go to one of those sheet metal sided dedicated smokers? Can you get the same good results as the BGE?


If you like the versatility of the BGE, I would stick with it and get a BBQ Guru or a Digi Q for temperature control over longer smokes. Capacity....I have a medium so I'm not to make comments on that end of things.  I think it all depends on how large of cuts you're looking to smoke and for how many people.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

People were talking about Mexican Street Corn  which I never heard or seen before in my life.

So I was downtown Delray Beach  for lunch @ El Camino Grille having a tequila when I saw it on the menu,,,, Mexican Street Corn  lol

So I ordered it to see what the heck it was.

Here's the South Florida version of Mexican Street Corn.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Looks awesome to me, mikey


----------



## vonfoust

NoDeerInIowa said:


> If you spatchcock them, plan on roughly 2 hours at 265 to reach it of 165.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


Just over 2hrs. Thanks!


----------



## adr1601

Those are picture perfect!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

vonfoust said:


> Just over 2hrs. Thanks!
> View attachment 6116001


Looks awesome!

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## fmfa0801

Thought you guys might like this. Not everyone can say they have owned a smoker bigger that there SUV! Unfortunately I never used it as it was a flip.













Here are some other smokers I bought or converted. I have a smoking problem!!!


































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## fmfa0801

One more pic









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

hokiehunter373 said:


> Looks awesome to me, mikey


Goes great with Patron !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankiecruzer

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> People were talking about Mexican Street Corn  which I never heard or seen before in my life.
> 
> So I was downtown Delray Beach  for lunch @ El Camino Grille having a tequila when I saw it on the menu,,,, Mexican Street Corn  lol
> 
> So I ordered it to see what the heck it was.
> 
> Here's the South Florida version of Mexican Street Corn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Reminds me of LA looks good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman

chaded said:


> I'm glad I went and looked at the kamados in person because i knew right off the regular size wouldnt work for me so I got the Big joe or XL.
> 
> Here is 4 butts over 8 pounds each with plenty of room to spare for more.
> 
> View attachment 6106377
> 
> 
> If that doesnt work...well then there is always two Big Joes. Lol
> 
> View attachment 6106401


A Kamado Joe will be my next purchase to compliment my Mak pellet grill. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathan85

Damn that looks good


----------



## whack&stack

Ok so who has instructions on how to make MSC


----------



## nhns4

nicko said:


> If you like the versatility of the BGE, I would stick with it and get a BBQ Guru or a Digi Q for temperature control over longer smokes. Capacity....I have a medium so I'm not to make comments on that end of things.  I think it all depends on how large of cuts you're looking to smoke and for how many people.


Bingo. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## nhns4

Seasoned it yesterday. I'll throw some pork on around midnight this evening and see how it goes.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## nhns4

whack&stack said:


> Ok so who has instructions on how to make MSC


Bling?😎

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## whack&stack

Lol


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

whack&stack said:


> Ok so who has instructions on how to make MSC


I have no clue. I always take the ez way out, order it from the menu. I'm going back to the place I ate it @ Sunday for tequilas and hopefully a few ears of Mexican Street Corn. They had a jalapeño version I'm gonna try.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

Got a 5# pork belly at Sam's club to try my hand at the "burnt ends". I gotta admit I got an unhealthy feeling just cubing it up.


----------



## MossyMO64

Sliced some pheasant into strips and marinated overnight in teriyaki sauce. Sliced some red onions and green peppers and sautéed them along with the pheasant.


-----

Added some crushed pineapple.


-----

Toasting the buns.


-----

Of course had to add some provolone cheese.


-----

Delicious!


----------



## dhom

nhns4 said:


> Seasoned it yesterday. I'll throw some pork on around midnight this evening and see how it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Interested to hear how you like the smoker. I've been looking at these.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nhns4

dhom said:


> Interested to hear how you like the smoker. I've been looking at these.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will do. Going easy with the first go lol.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## switchback84

Probably a stupid question but do the pellet smokers produce a real strong smokey flavor because they are burning pellets the entire cook?


----------



## 12-Ringer

nhns4 said:


> Will do. Going easy with the first go lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


I'll be waiting on the review as well...that pizza looks great....can't wait to hear your thoughts...

Joe


----------



## nhns4

12-Ringer said:


> I'll be waiting on the review as well...that pizza looks great....can't wait to hear your thoughts...
> 
> Joe


Pizza was legit. Crisp crust. High for about 40 minutes. Papa Murphy's. Zero leftovers. Just threw some pork on now. But pizza was a hit!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

My buddy @ camp got this from his mom as a gift. Figuring on how to use it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> My buddy @ camp got this from his mom as a gift. Figuring on how to use it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which model?

Joe


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman

switchback84 said:


> Probably a stupid question but do the pellet smokers produce a real strong smokey flavor because they are burning pellets the entire cook?


Short answer is no. It's more smokey than propane, but less than wood or charcoal. They burn such a small volume of wood, that they impart a minimal smokey flavor.


----------



## pbuck

whack&stack said:


> Ok so who has instructions on how to make MSC


http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2013/07/mexican-street-corn-elotes-recipe.html

We don't usually add the garlic and you can get by without the sour cream.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

12-Ringer said:


> Which model?
> 
> Joe


Lol

Good question. I'll look and see.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> Lol
> 
> Good question. I'll look and see.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Without the stack , it's guessing might be the Timberline....hearing it's one heck of machine....tough to get your hands on...

Joe


----------



## nhns4

12-Ringer said:


> Which model?
> 
> Joe


Renegade Elite. A TV special they have going. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## nhns4

No complaints with the first smoke. And the built in temp gauge seems to be spot on with my old probe.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## MossyMO64

Sous Vide beef short ribs at 135º for 72 hours then cold shocked them in ice water and refrigerated overnight. 

Cooked them indirect to bring them back to temp.


-----

About when they were up to temp gave them each a quick sear.


-----

All seared and ready to come off the grill.


-----

These are going to go well with a cold one...


-----

No knife or fork needed, they melted in our mouths like butter!


----------



## nhns4

Those look excellent 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

nhns4 said:


> No complaints with the first smoke. And the built in temp gauge seems to be spot on with my old probe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


What's up with the AMNPS tube in there? Doesn't the Traeger produce enough or were you doing something specific?

Joe


----------



## pbuck

Garlic and herb butter spatchcock chicken just went in. Have some apple chunks in there for smoke.


----------



## pbuck




----------



## hokiehunter373

Looks good pbuck. I did some wings up tonight. 250 for about an hour and a half with hickory smoke and then threw on the grill for 10 mins to crisp up. Prob the best wings I've had.




































Super crispy and fall off the bone. No sauce needed


----------



## pbuck

Love me some smoked wings.


----------



## nhns4

12-Ringer said:


> What's up with the AMNPS tube in there? Doesn't the Traeger produce enough or were you doing something specific?
> 
> Joe


Was just trying something. But those old pellets never lit lol. They were like 3 years old. Was just mixing smoke flavor. But ended up just being hickory. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

nhns4 said:


> Was just trying something. But those old pellets never lit lol. They were like 3 years old. Was just mixing smoke flavor. But ended up just being hickory.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Thanks, I was wondering.....what type/brand of pellets are you running in the Traeger?

Joe


----------



## nhns4

12-Ringer said:


> Thanks, I was wondering.....what type/brand of pellets are you running in the Traeger?
> 
> Joe


Traeger brand currently. In the amps was old cabelas brand. So far I'm happy 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Ever get the pellets from ANMPS?? I have had really good luck with them in every pellet smoker I've tried....sometimes I will run them in them in the microwave first, 3-mins per pound....it helps with any moisture they might have soaked up. I keep mine stored in a rubber made tote to help...

http://www.amazenproducts.com/category_s/62.htm


Any other pellet guys want to share whatever it is that you use, why, and where you get them?

Joe


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

MossyMO64 said:


> Sous Vide beef short ribs at 135º for 72 hours then cold shocked them in ice water and refrigerated overnight.
> 
> Cooked them indirect to bring them back to temp.
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> About when they were up to temp gave them each a quick sear.
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> All seared and ready to come off the grill.
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> These are going to go well with a cold one...
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> No knife or fork needed, they melted in our mouths like butter!


This looks like some serious sheeeeet right here ! 

Great job man ! Makes me want to eat BBQ for lunch today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

16# Turkey after 11 hrs.
Four chickens on deck for tomorrow. 
View attachment 6151265


----------



## MtnGrouseHtr

The wife and I are giving a deer shoulder the smoker's treatment tomorrow. Hope it turns out ok.


----------



## nhns4

12-Ringer said:


> Ever get the pellets from ANMPS?? I have had really good luck with them in every pellet smoker I've tried....sometimes I will run them in them in the microwave first, 3-mins per pound....it helps with any moisture they might have soaked up. I keep mine stored in a rubber made tote to help...
> 
> http://www.amazenproducts.com/category_s/62.htm
> 
> 
> Any other pellet guys want to share whatever it is that you use, why, and where you get them?
> 
> Joe


Only tried the Traeger brand so far. Since 2 bags came with the package I got. Going to toy with others eventually. 
Pork belly burnt ends are on the menu for Sunday. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

About to fire up the BGE and get two sections of brisket going. My parents are coming tomorrow at 2:00pm for late lunch early dinner. But man did this packer brisket have a REALLY thick fat cap. I trimmed about 1 lb of fat off. At close to $8 per lb from the butcher, that's just throwing money in the trashcan.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

nhns4 said:


> Only tried the Traeger brand so far. Since 2 bags came with the package I got. Going to toy with others eventually.
> Pork belly burnt ends are on the menu for Sunday.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


I'll be up

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## nhns4

NoDeerInIowa said:


> I'll be up
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


Buddy is having a kids bday party. He's doing shoulders. And I'm bringing beer and bacon square lol 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Last brisket rub I mixed up was too heavy on paprika. Giving this one try on this smoke.


----------



## pbuck

nicko said:


> Last brisket rub I mixed up was too heavy on paprika. Giving this one try on this smoke.


I like mine Aaron Franklin style. Equal parts salt n pepper. Nothing fancy to take away from the beef flavor. Oak chunks for smoke.

That said, my neighbor is from Texas and he is a brisket master on his big off set rig and he uses this..... 










I have to admit it's pretty darn good.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

12-Ringer said:


> Ever get the pellets from ANMPS?? I have had really good luck with them in every pellet smoker I've tried....sometimes I will run them in them in the microwave first, 3-mins per pound....it helps with any moisture they might have soaked up. I keep mine stored in a rubber made tote to help...
> 
> http://www.amazenproducts.com/category_s/62.htm
> 
> 
> Any other pellet guys want to share whatever it is that you use, why, and where you get them?
> 
> Joe


I've been using Lumberjack pellets for the last four years. They work good for me and they offer many different blends. For the last three years we have been buying them online and doing a group buy. Last buy was a ton of pellets the more you buy the cheaper the cost becomes. I always buy 40# bags. 

Around here now almost everyone has a pellet now with several dealers selling everything but Yoders. Now a dealer is selling Lumberjack pellets and he will give discounts per bag if I buy in bulk. Here is a link to check out. If you can find a group that wants pellets this is the way to go.

http://www.bbqpelletsonline.com/


----------



## adr1601

Last bag was CookinPellets and before that It was Traeger. All bought on Amazon.
Never microwave. Just store in a sealed five gallon bucket.


----------



## nicko

pbuck said:


> I like mine Aaron Franklin style. Equal parts salt n pepper. Nothing fancy to take away from the beef flavor. Oak chunks for smoke.
> 
> That said, my neighbor is from Texas and he is a brisket master on his big off set rig and he uses this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit it's pretty darn good.


Well it's no wonder his brisket is so good. This stuff is "extra fancy".


----------



## pbuck

nicko said:


> Well it's no wonder his brisket is so good. This stuff is "extra fancy".


Well, damn! THAT'S his secret!!! Wait till I see him.


----------



## switchback84

I'm doing my first pork shoulder tomorrow it is 7.25lb. should I trim some of the fat cap off? Planning to smoke it at 225 with Apple, I only have apple and maple at the house. About how long should this take to cook? is it recommended to foil and put in a cooler?

Thanks for the help


----------



## hokiehunter373

I've found everyone has a different opinion on the fat. It also depends how much of one there is. Apple will prob be tasty. I think 1.5 hours a pound is a safe bet. Could be done quicker but you can always wrap in foil and then towels and put in a cooler like you suggested til whenever you wanna eat it


----------



## Bulian82

switchback84 said:


> I'm doing my first pork shoulder tomorrow it is 7.25lb. should I trim some of the fat cap off? Planning to smoke it at 225 with Apple, I only have apple and maple at the house. About how long should this take to cook? is it recommended to foil and put in a cooler?
> 
> Thanks for the help


I have done it both ways and perfer to only leave about 1/8" fat on the cap as we would just pull it off anyway. I think with less fat more smoke flavor gets in and then the burnt ends are better. I always pull mine at 204 regardless of time. I start them the night before and then foil them and wrap them in a towel on the counter for 2 hours and they are still warm and tender when I pull them. 

I love me some good pulled pork!

Below is the last one I did it was 9.5 pounds and took 17 hours at 225. It fell apart before I could wrap it.









Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

nicko said:


> Last brisket rub I mixed up was too heavy on paprika. Giving this one try on this smoke.


Well this brisket was the best I've done so far. This rub has just the right blend of sweet and salt. I highly recommend it.


----------



## pbuck

nicko said:


> Well this brisket was the best I've done so far. This rub has just the right blend of sweet and salt. I highly recommend it.


If it's not extra fancy I'm out.


----------



## adr1601

No after pics. Got really busy making pickled eggs, canning pickles, baking zuchinni bread, and a bunch of other stuff.
View attachment 6155321


----------



## River420Bottom

Have a 7# butt in about to finish off but these chickens have me dropping, anyone wanna post up their chicken recipes, whole or halves, the pile that taunto posted a few pages back looked incredible, they all do, pbuck 12ringer what's the secret to the skin


----------



## Ebard22

Since i have an MES with a max cook temp of 275 I spatchcock them for even cooking and finish on a really hot grill skin side down for a couple minutes to crisp it up. Seems to work really well.


----------



## switchback84

So far so good with the pork shoulder. It's been holding at 156 degrees for awhile. Should I wrap it in foil now or wait?


----------



## pbuck

River420Bottom said:


> Have a 7# butt in about to finish off but these chickens have me dropping, anyone wanna post up their chicken recipes, whole or halves, the pile that taunto posted a few pages back looked incredible, they all do, pbuck 12ringer what's the secret to the skin


No secret here. It's just that I can cook at high temps on my Green Egg. I do chickens at 375 - 400 and the skin gets nice and crispy.


----------



## hokiehunter373

switchback84 said:


> So far so good with the pork shoulder. It's been holding at 156 degrees for awhile. Should I wrap it in foil now or wait?
> View attachment 6156433


Don't wrap in foil til it's done. I just let mine push through the stall and wait til it hits 203. Then wrap and put in cooler


----------



## pbuck

switchback84 said:


> So far so good with the pork shoulder. It's been holding at 156 degrees for awhile. Should I wrap it in foil now or wait?
> View attachment 6156433


I never wrap mine when it stalls. I think it keeps it from getting a good, thick, crusty bark and cuts down on the smoke the meat gets. 

If you're pressed for time you can bump the temp up. It's pretty hard to hurt a pork shoulder even with higher temps and as long as you get the IT up to 200-204 to finish its almost sure to be tender and moist.


----------



## chaded

pbuck said:


> I never wrap mine when it stalls. I think it keeps it from getting a good, thick, crusty bark and cuts down on the smoke the meat gets.
> 
> If you're pressed for time you can bump the temp up. It's pretty hard to hurt a pork shoulder even with higher temps and as long as you get the IT up to 200-204 to finish its almost sure to be tender and moist.



I agree.


----------



## switchback84

Man does this pork look good, but I'm only up to 181 looks like it might be a late dinner.


----------



## Mathias

Great thread!
My cheap electric model has been acting up, so I ordered a Smoking It and cart. Should be here this week.
I contemplated a Primo ceramic and probably will when time is more on my side.
I'm chopping at the bit to do another brisket, last one I soaked overnight in cherry flavored whiskey, it was mighty good.


----------



## adr1601

switchback84 said:


> So far so good with the pork shoulder. It's been holding at 156 degrees for awhile. Should I wrap it in foil now or wait?
> View attachment 6156433


FWIW I wrap mine before they get too dark. It seems if I leave them in to long without wrapping the flavor of the rub gets lost and the outside gets a kind of bitter taste. I wrap and at some point unwrap, reseason, and finish unwrapped for a couple hrs. My .02


----------



## nicko

Mathias said:


> Great thread!
> My cheap electric model has been acting up, so I ordered a Smoking It and cart. Should be here this week.
> I contemplated a Primo ceramic and probably will when time is more on my side.
> I'm chopping at the bit to do another brisket, last one I soaked overnight in cherry flavored whiskey, it was mighty good.


Cherry whiskey marinade. Mmmmmm.


----------



## switchback84

I ended up pulling it off the smoker and wrapping it at 200. The meat was tender with pretty good bark on it. Overall it was good for my first run.
I wasn't that impressed with the rub I used I need to find something with a bit more heat to it. I have tons left over what's the best way to reheat it without making it dry?


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

switchback84 said:


> I ended up pulling it off the smoker and wrapping it at 200. The meat was tender with pretty good bark on it. Overall it was good for my first run.
> I wasn't that impressed with the rub I used I need to find something with a bit more heat to it. I have tons left over what's the best way to reheat it without making it dry?


If you have a vacuum sealer, pack it in vac bags and when you want to reheat, thaw it out and then put the sealed bag in boiling water to reheat.

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

NoDeerInIowa said:


> If you have a vacuum sealer, pack it in vac bags and when you want to reheat, thaw it out and then put the sealed bag in boiling water to reheat.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


Nothing like a couple pounds of some pulled pork that has been sealed... I do it all of the time...as for the fat....I trip all of the "hard fat" and leave the marbled. If you've worked with the cuts before, you know exactly what I'm talking about. Been doing nothing but running from one place to the next, little time to get the smoker running...but I've been living through this thread.

Stopped off last weekend at Bethany Blues BBQ, nice joint, decent food. You can tell anyone who thinks we pay a lot for our smokers and gadgets, to stop off at a few meals at place like this....make a couple trips and I could have a Traeger 34 and an Egg....

Joe


----------



## pbuck

Put a 2# piece of vinny pastrami in the BGE earlier with hickory chunks for smoke. It's almost ready to stick in the steam to finish.


----------



## pbuck

Man this stuff is good!!


----------



## DV1

pbuck said:


> Man this stuff is good!!


Wow that looks good, nice job.


----------



## DV1

12-Ringer said:


> You can tell anyone who thinks we pay a lot for our smokers and gadgets, to stop off at a few meals at place like this....make a couple trips and I could have a Traeger 34 and an Egg....
> 
> Joe


Yeah, you're not kidding. I stopped by a place with a great reputation about 20 minutes from my house. 8 oz portion of smoked salmon and 1/2 rack of baby backs, $31.00. People get crazy high prices for BBQ. 

One thing that this thread, and my 3+ years of smoking has done is ruin BBQ joints for me. I'm no expert but I can't find what I consider to be really good BBQ any more. That's probably because I cook stuff to my own tastes but man, ever since I got into this, I can't find good 'Que, even at some of the well known places.


----------



## pbuck

DV1 said:


> One thing that this thread, and my 3+ years of smoking has done is ruin BBQ joints for me. I'm no expert but I can't find what I consider to be really good BBQ any more. That's probably because I cook stuff to my own tastes but man, ever since I got into this, I can't find good 'Que, even at some of the well known places.


I agree!


----------



## joesandi

So I did my first brisket this weekend. It was only 2.8#. Used Oklahoma Joe's recipe. Looking at the directions, for a 5-8# brisket I cut it in half. Put it on at 220 at noon and let it go. Directions stated 6-8 hrs. Assumed since it was small it would only take 6 at the most. Well at 7:45 we put a pizza in as it was only at 168. Took it out, let it cool and put it in the fridge. Yesterday took it out and reheated it in the oven and reheated it. Ate it for supper, was pretty good. Eating the rest tonight, cold sandwiches and it is great. Hope next time up my temp just a little and get it in earlier. Sorry forgot after pics.


----------



## BGagner

DV1 said:


> Yeah, you're not kidding. I stopped by a place with a great reputation about 20 minutes from my house. 8 oz portion of smoked salmon and 1/2 rack of baby backs, $31.00. People get crazy high prices for BBQ.
> 
> One thing that this thread, and my 3+ years of smoking has done is ruin BBQ joints for me. I'm no expert but I can't find what I consider to be really good BBQ any more. That's probably because I cook stuff to my own tastes but man, ever since I got into this, I can't find good 'Que, even at some of the well known places.


Agreed. Heck the places I use to love just aren't the same anymore after doing it myself.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> Man this stuff is good!!


Looks great...you still sticking with the same recipe/procedure you posted way back when....

Joe


----------



## pbuck

12-Ringer said:


> Looks great...you still sticking with the same recipe/procedure you posted way back when....
> 
> Joe


Yep. Same recipe. It's really pretty simple to make. 

Left this in the brine from Thurs. afternoon till Tue. morning then rinsed and let sit in plain water for 3-4 hrs. before putting the rub to it. 

Honestly, out of all the many things I make out of my venison, pastrami ranks right up there as being my favorite. My wife isn't a big deer meat fan but her eyes light up when I say I'm making it. It's hurt my jerky making because I use the same cuts but it's good enough I don't care.

I only wish I had a slicer so I could cut it a lot thinner. I think it would go a little farther when making sammies.


----------



## hokiehunter373

First time trying to smoke ribs this weekend. What's your favorite recipes? Baby backs


----------



## nhns4

nicko said:


> Last brisket rub I mixed up was too heavy on paprika. Giving this one try on this smoke.


I used this exact rub recently. I likes it as well. Still haven't perfected the brisket but it was tasty.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## nhns4

Brought some snacks to a kids bday party last weekend. My buddy smoked some shoulders as well. Overall consensus was the pork belly burnt ends were a big hit. Not surprised lol









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Happy Birthday, Joe!!


----------



## Bulian82

nhns4 said:


> Brought some snacks to a kids bday party last weekend. My buddy smoked some shoulders as well. Overall consensus was the pork belly burnt ends were a big hit. Not surprised lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Those look amazing, what kind of rub did you use and what did you braise them with? 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## nhns4

Bulian82 said:


> Those look amazing, what kind of rub did you use and what did you braise them with?
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


Rubs was a mix of Head Country, a coffee rub premix and a spicy seasoning I have. They were braised with butter, brown sugar, and some bbq sauce. One batch was regular head country and the other where the spicy bbq sauce. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

nhns4 said:


> Brought some snacks to a kids bday party last weekend. My buddy smoked some shoulders as well. Overall consensus was the pork belly burnt ends were a big hit. Not surprised lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


#getsomedecentbeer!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> Happy Birthday, Joe!!


Thanks buddy!!!!

I anticipate this thread picking up some....my birthday gift!



















I'm down the shore for the weekend and Traeger is HOME? Not sure how my wife and kids kept this a secret. Apparently it's assembled ready to go in my parents garage.



Joe


----------



## nhns4

12-Ringer said:


> Thanks buddy!!!!
> 
> I anticipate this thread picking up some....my birthday gift!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm down the shore for the weekend and Traeger is HOME? Not sure how my wife and kids kept this a secret. Apparently it's assembled ready to go in my parents garage.
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


Damn! She's a keeper. You'll enjoy that thing. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Great bday gift! Happy bday Joe

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

nhns4 said:


> Brought some snacks to a kids bday party last weekend. My buddy smoked some shoulders as well. Overall consensus was the pork belly burnt ends were a big hit. Not surprised lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Eye Candy big time!!!! What did you use to season them with? I ate some my brother made this summer and they were awesome these are on my list to make.


----------



## pbuck

12-Ringer said:


> Thanks buddy!!!!
> 
> I anticipate this thread picking up some....my birthday gift!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm down the shore for the weekend and Traeger is HOME? Not sure how my wife and kids kept this a secret. Apparently it's assembled ready to go in my parents garage.
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


Nice!!! Smoke will roll!


----------



## hokiehunter373

hokiehunter373 said:


> First time trying to smoke ribs this weekend. What's your favorite recipes? Baby backs


Nobody?? 

Happy birthday, Joe!


----------



## pbuck

hokiehunter373 said:


> Nobody??
> 
> Happy birthday, Joe!


I just rub em down with my pork butt rub and do the 2-2-1 method @ 240-250 deg. 2 hrs smoke-2 hours in a foil pan with apple juice- 1 more hour out of the pan. I cranked the temp to 300 and sauced the last ones a couple times the last 1/2 hr. and they came out excellent. I cut them in half so the fit in the foil pan better. If you want em really tender maybe do another 1/2 hr in the pan. Just check em when you pull them out the first time.


----------



## Ebard22

I have never done baby backs. I'm all about spares. But that's pretty similar to what I do for mine except more time in smoke as it's a meatier rib.


----------



## Boxerboxer

I'm about to have a duck slathered with maple and sprinkled with kosher salt inside and out smoking over cherry. Will update with pictures when I can. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Appreciate it guys


----------



## Boxerboxer

Duck smoke underway


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebard22

hokiehunter373 said:


> Appreciate it guys


Forgot to mention I put brown sugar and honey on the foil and lay them meat side down in it when I foil. My rub is a little spicy so it works well with it.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Here we go


----------



## DV1

12-Ringer said:


> Thanks buddy!!!!
> 
> I anticipate this thread picking up some....my birthday gift!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm down the shore for the weekend and Traeger is HOME? Not sure how my wife and kids kept this a secret. Apparently it's assembled ready to go in my parents garage.
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


Happy birthday, hell of a gift, congrats. Not sure which shore you're at but I think below OC, they are all flooded, hope the week gets better for you.


----------



## 12-Ringer

DV1 said:


> Happy birthday, hell of a gift, congrats. Not sure which shore you're at but I think below OC, they are all flooded, hope the week gets better for you.


Actually above OC, between Lewes and Rehobeth, but still pretty much kayaking down the streetanother cell moving in now....clear skies tomorrow though, hopefully get a few flounder on the boat before I head home.

Joe


----------



## nicko

Happy b-day Joe. Nothing like a shiny new toy.


----------



## nicko

nhns4 said:


> I used this exact rub recently. I likes it as well. Still haven't perfected the brisket but it was tasty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Good to hear you liked it too. I'll try a different rub mix on the next one to experiment but I'll be holding on to this one for the future.


----------



## sawtoothscream

pbuck said:


> I never wrap mine when it stalls. I think it keeps it from getting a good, thick, crusty bark and cuts down on the smoke the meat gets.
> 
> If you're pressed for time you can bump the temp up. It's pretty hard to hurt a pork shoulder even with higher temps and as long as you get the IT up to 200-204 to finish its almost sure to be tender and moist.


Agree, my pork shoulder experience was terrible temps all over the place and I had to crank it up to dang near 400 at the end to hurry it up. Still came out juicy and delicious


----------



## switchback84

Any good recipes for BBQ sauce? I am looking for something sweet with a little zing to it.

Thanks


----------



## pbuck

I made this not long ago and it was super! Has just a little heat the way it is but not overpowering. Maybe make a batch and do 1/2 to the recipe and 1/2 with more pepper flakes or a little cayenne? 

http://amp.timeinc.net/myrecipes/recipe/sweet-spicy-barbecue-sauce?source=dam


----------



## DV1

12-Ringer said:


> Actually above OC, between Lewes and Rehobeth, but still pretty much kayaking down the street[emoji33]another cell moving in now....clear skies tomorrow though, hopefully get a few flounder on the boat before I head home.
> 
> Joe


Oh, I forgot about that _other_ OC, I meant Ocean City NJ.  They got hammered with rain last night and today and everything from Sea Isle to Wildwood was flooded. Saw some very nice rides with water above the tires.


----------



## hokiehunter373

First try turned out pretty awesome. 2 hours smoke 2 hours foil. 1 hour with BBQ.


----------



## pbuck

^^^^glad those turned out good for you. They look deelish. 

I tried the foil wrap once and didn't seem to get a good braise so I put em in a foil pan and tent it now. Last time I drizzled em with honey when I put em in.

Oh pretty decent beer too. [emoji1360][emoji1360]


----------



## hokiehunter373

pbuck said:


> ^^^^glad those turned out good for you. They look deelish.
> 
> I tried the foil wrap once and didn't seem to get a good braise so I put em in a foil pan and tent it now. Last time I drizzled em with honey when I put em in.
> 
> Oh pretty decent beer too. [emoji1360][emoji1360]


Thanks pbuck. I'll keep experimenting going forward. I feel like they could have been a little juicier but my wife had no complaints so they must've been alright. I need to find some more rubs though instead of just using Owens BBQ buffalo wing seasoning on everything lol


----------



## Ebard22

I use oakridge BBQ and have no complaints. For the amount of spices I would have to buy to make a good rub it makes more sense for me to just buy it from someone who knows what they're doing.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> I made this not long ago and it was super! Has just a little heat the way it is but not overpowering. Maybe make a batch and do 1/2 to the recipe and 1/2 with more pepper flakes or a little cayenne?
> 
> http://amp.timeinc.net/myrecipes/recipe/sweet-spicy-barbecue-sauce?source=dam



This is a great recipe...add two heaping tblspoons of dried mustard and it gets even BETTER!!!!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Anything new going on this weekend?

Seasoned the Traeger, just a matter of time now...I'll be away for the later part of next week, but Camille's 12th birthday is sure to have smoker running.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Thread has slowed bit....

Joe


----------



## chaded

I've been kind of busy so things have slowed down for me. Today was the first day doing anything in awhile and I did a spatchcock chicken that turned out great. 

There will be some changes as far as smoking/grilling equipment goes around here before too long....


----------



## Bulian82

I did a crown skillet meatloaf that was really good on the pellet grill today. I used the recipe from all things bbq which I modified but deff recommend. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulian82

Here's the before









Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulian82

And here's the after.









Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

chaded said:


> I've been kind of busy so things have slowed down for me. Today was the first day doing anything in awhile and I did a spatchcock chicken that turned out great.
> 
> There will be some changes as far as smoking/grilling equipment goes around here before too long....


Do tell. Pellet grill?

We had a guy on my job injured in a car wreck and another guy on vacation. I've been working 12 and 16 hrs and barely had time to slap together a ham sammich to eat. Tonight though, I'm having left over pulled pork I vacuum packed the last time I did a butt. [emoji1360][emoji1360]


----------



## Ebard22

I'm deep frying some walleye tonight. Not exactly worth posting. Has anyone ever smoked walleye? I've been debating on trying it. I need a new way to cook it other then frying and cedar planking it on the grill.


----------



## pbuck

Bulian82 said:


> And here's the after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


That looks good!


----------



## Bulian82

pbuck said:


> That looks good!


I mixed 2 pounds 90/10 ground beef, 2 pounds ground sausage, and 1 pound of pork chorizo. Added sautaed baby portabellas and 1 onion that I sautaed on the pellet smoker before hand. And then mixed it all together with 1 cup of bread crumbs and one egg. On top I put chipolte ketchup, seasoning, Manchester cheese, and the garlic smoked bacon. Everyone enjoyed it. I cooked it at 250 for 2.5 hours 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Ebard22 said:


> I'm deep frying some walleye tonight. Not exactly worth posting. Has anyone ever smoked walleye? I've been debating on trying it. I need a new way to cook it other then frying and cedar planking it on the grill.


I did this recipe on a large trout filet not long ago and it was excellent. Might be worth a try. 

https://www.theblackpeppercorn.com/2012/09/smoked-rainbow-trout/


----------



## chaded

pbuck said:


> Do tell. Pellet grill?
> 
> We had a guy on my job injured in a car wreck and another guy on vacation. I've been working 12 and 16 hrs and barely had time to slap together a ham sammich to eat. Tonight though, I'm having left over pulled pork I vacuum packed the last time I did a butt. [emoji1360][emoji1360]



I don't know....I might. Haven't made up my mind yet. I really want a Komodo Kamado but I don't feel like dropping that much coin yet.


----------



## DV1

12-Ringer said:


> Anything new going on this weekend?
> 
> Seasoned the Traeger, just a matter of time now...I'll be away for the later part of next week, but Camille's 12th birthday is sure to have smoker running.
> 
> Joe


How is that Traeger working out?

Did a few things at the end of the week. Smoked about 3 dozen wings on the MES at 225 for about 90 minutes, with apple chips, then finished in small batches in a skillet, in the oven, tossed in a homemade buffalo wing sauce, topped with crumbled blue cheese and fresh parsley. Did some salmon on the MES with pecan chips too, dry brined in kosher salt, brown sugar and some old bay over night, then for the last 30 minutes in the MES, glazed with apricot preserves. I've done peach in the past and it's good but a bit sweeter than the apricot, sometimes too sweet.

Then did some ribs and chicken thighs. Ribs were almost a disaster. I bought them Thursday afternoon, started up my Weber kettle on Friday morning, then came in to prepare the ribs. Opened the vacuumed sealed packaged and they smelled rotten. Ran to the store I bought them and returned them, but they didn't have any fresh ones. Went to the next closest supermarket, no ribs there either so I ran to the butcher shop I usually go to but it's 30 minutes away. Got 3 racks there for $2.00 more than I paid for 2 racks at the supermarket but I was now almost 2 hours behind schedule.

Seasoned them with 2 different rubs to see what I liked best and put them on the Weber at noon for about 3 hours at 250, then transferred them to the MES to finish. Spritzed them when I moved them, and that was it. I then put some chicken thighs on the Weber and opened her up a bit to 300. Chicken was done in about 2 hours, same time as the ribs. I hit a few slabs with sauce and caramelized it on the gas grill on high for about a minute, and left the rest dry. Wife is very picky about her ribs but she loved these. I usually can't get her to eat much smoked stuff but she kept going back to these so must have come out alright. They had a bit too much bark for me, I like them more of a dark, mahogany brown than black (they aren't quite as black as the pic looks, but very dark). 

Chicken was good too, and while everything was finishing up, I made some potato salad with redskins, boiled eggs, onion, celery, diced dill pickles, green onion, and I like to season it with Cavenders Greek seasoning, then a little salt and pepper. Topped with fresh parsley and cherry tomatoes from the garden. Everything was pretty good.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

DV1 said:


> How is that Traeger working out?
> 
> Did a few things at the end of the week. Smoked about 3 dozen wings on the MES at 225 for about 90 minutes, with apple chips, then finished in small batches in a skillet, in the oven, tossed in a homemade buffalo wing sauce, topped with crumbled blue cheese and fresh parsley. Did some salmon on the MES with pecan chips too, dry brined in kosher salt, brown sugar and some old bay over night, then for the last 30 minutes in the MES, glazed with apricot preserves. I've done peach in the past and it's good but a bit sweeter than the apricot, sometimes too sweet.
> 
> Then did some ribs and chicken thighs. Ribs were almost a disaster. I bought them Thursday afternoon, started up my Weber kettle on Friday morning, then came in to prepare the ribs. Opened the vacuumed sealed packaged and they smelled rotten. Ran to the store I bought them and returned them, but they didn't have any fresh ones. Went to the next closest supermarket, no ribs there either so I ran to the butcher shop I usually go to but it's 30 minutes away. Got 3 racks there for $2.00 more than I paid for 2 racks at the supermarket but I was now almost 2 hours behind schedule.
> 
> Seasoned them with 2 different rubs to see what I liked best and put them on the Weber at noon for about 3 hours at 250, then transferred them to the MES to finish. Spritzed them when I moved them, and that was it. I then put some chicken thighs on the Weber and opened her up a bit to 300. Chicken was done in about 2 hours, same time as the ribs. I hit a few slabs with sauce and caramelized it on the gas grill on high for about a minute, and left the rest dry. Wife is very picky about her ribs but she loved these. I usually can't get her to eat much smoked stuff but she kept going back to these so must have come out alright. They had a bit too much bark for me, I like them more of a dark, mahogany brown than black (they aren't quite as black as the pic looks, but very dark).
> 
> Chicken was good too, and while everything was finishing up, I made some potato salad with redskins, boiled eggs, onion, celery, diced dill pickles, green onion, and I like to season it with Cavenders Greek seasoning, then a little salt and pepper. Topped with fresh parsley and cherry tomatoes from the garden. Everything was pretty good.


Too bad you're in Jersey, I'd be over for the next time.

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

I'm going old school today on the ancient Brinkmann Pitmaster with some almost naked spatchcocked chicken.









Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxerboxer

A friend just gave me this thing. Once I get some pellets I'll do some cheddar blocks in the Weber.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darrens6601

NoDeerInIowa said:


> I'm going old school today on the ancient Brinkmann Pitmaster with some almost naked spatchcocked chicken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


I have on of these at my cabin . It works so good . I always look forward to going up to my place and cooking on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Boxerboxer said:


> A friend just gave me this thing. Once I get some pellets I'll do some cheddar blocks in the Weber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They're awesome....you're gonna love it...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

DV1 said:


> How is that Traeger working out?
> 
> Did a few things at the end of the week. Smoked about 3 dozen wings on the MES at 225 for about 90 minutes, with apple chips, then finished in small batches in a skillet, in the oven, tossed in a homemade buffalo wing sauce, topped with crumbled blue cheese and fresh parsley. Did some salmon on the MES with pecan chips too, dry brined in kosher salt, brown sugar and some old bay over night, then for the last 30 minutes in the MES, glazed with apricot preserves. I've done peach in the past and it's good but a bit sweeter than the apricot, sometimes too sweet.
> 
> Then did some ribs and chicken thighs. Ribs were almost a disaster. I bought them Thursday afternoon, started up my Weber kettle on Friday morning, then came in to prepare the ribs. Opened the vacuumed sealed packaged and they smelled rotten. Ran to the store I bought them and returned them, but they didn't have any fresh ones. Went to the next closest supermarket, no ribs there either so I ran to the butcher shop I usually go to but it's 30 minutes away. Got 3 racks there for $2.00 more than I paid for 2 racks at the supermarket but I was now almost 2 hours behind schedule.
> 
> Seasoned them with 2 different rubs to see what I liked best and put them on the Weber at noon for about 3 hours at 250, then transferred them to the MES to finish. Spritzed them when I moved them, and that was it. I then put some chicken thighs on the Weber and opened her up a bit to 300. Chicken was done in about 2 hours, same time as the ribs. I hit a few slabs with sauce and caramelized it on the gas grill on high for about a minute, and left the rest dry. Wife is very picky about her ribs but she loved these. I usually can't get her to eat much smoked stuff but she kept going back to these so must have come out alright. They had a bit too much bark for me, I like them more of a dark, mahogany brown than black (they aren't quite as black as the pic looks, but very dark).
> 
> Chicken was good too, and while everything was finishing up, I made some potato salad with redskins, boiled eggs, onion, celery, diced dill pickles, green onion, and I like to season it with Cavenders Greek seasoning, then a little salt and pepper. Topped with fresh parsley and cherry tomatoes from the garden. Everything was pretty good.


Have had only enough time to get it seasoned,but will be making up for it in short order. 

Hard to believe how expensive and hard-to-get quality pellets are....put together a good order with Lumberjack and then realized it costs more to ship them to me than I am paying for the pellets themselves. There are a couple of group buys going on, but nothing within reasonable driving distance.

Looks like I'll be overpaying for the pellets on Amazon to get the free shipping??

Still searching and might connect with a quality pellet that doesn't break the bank..

Joe


----------



## zmax hunter

I get traeger pellets for $12.99 a bag,..sometimes on sale for $10.99,..so i stock up then.


----------



## DV1

12-Ringer said:


> Have had only enough time to get it seasoned,but will be making up for it in short order.
> 
> Hard to believe how expensive and hard-to-get quality pellets are....put together a good order with Lumberjack and then realized it costs more to ship them to me than I am paying for the pellets themselves. There are a couple of group buys going on, but nothing within reasonable driving distance.
> 
> Looks like I'll be overpaying for the pellets on Amazon to get the free shipping??
> 
> Still searching and might connect with a quality pellet that doesn't break the bank..
> 
> Joe


See you are in Delco. A place about 20 minutes across the Del. Mem. Bridge into NJ has Traeger pellets, about $14 for what I believe is a 20 lb bag. Might be worth the run for you to come over and load up once in a while.


----------



## 12-Ringer

zmax hunter said:


> I get traeger pellets for $12.99 a bag,..sometimes on sale for $10.99,..so i stock up then.


That's for the 20lb bags right?? The Traeger pellets have a lot of filler. Cool with some Lumberjack 100% Hickory or Apple and you'll notice a BIG difference. Just pricey, at least in my book[emoji15]

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Did see Amazon had 40lbs of lumberjack competition Blend for $33 with free shipping. Ordered a box that should be her in time for the party on 8/20.

Joe


----------



## hokiehunter373

Anyone have any seasonings similar to Owens BBQ buffalo wing seasoning?


----------



## robssimplelife

Looks good bud


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Where the heck is that pork belly burnt end recipe??? 

Keep scrolling back, but can't find it?

Joe


----------



## nhns4

12-Ringer said:


> Where the heck is that pork belly burnt end recipe???
> 
> Keep scrolling back, but can't find it?
> 
> Joe


http://www.vindulge.com/2017/05/smoked-pork-belly-burnt-ends-recipe-and-video/
This is what I do.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

Made that a few weeks ago and although it was good I would have cooked it much longer if I did it again.
The smaller pieces had rendered down to that candy like state while the bigger pieces were still like eating cooked fat.
Felt so guilty eating it, I don't if I'll try it again. lol


----------



## 12-Ringer

Thanks guys thinking about giving it a shot.

I have a great sweet/heat set rub that I use on ribs that would likely do the trick here. Basically, 2/3 cup of brown sugar, 1/3 cup of old bay, 2 heaping tblspoons of Adobe Red Lid. Mix well and sprinkle/rub....you'll thank me later[emoji12]

I guess I should say I use this on pork and poultry....not so much beef or venison. Red meats I cut the sweet significantly in favor of more mustard and tumeric type spice

Joe


----------



## DV1

Just made a cup of coffee, watching my Weber come up to temp, getting ready to put a 13.5 lb packer on. Should be all done by 4 pm tomorrow. Place near me had brisket on sale for $1.99 a lb, so I couldn't resist. Trying a new rub. Supposedly a competition winning brisket rub, we'll see. I usually like just salt and black pepper, with no injection for brisket but this may become a new favorite.


----------



## DV1

Well that didn't go as planned. By about 10:45 pm, the Weber was steady at 228 and I put the brisket on. Stayed steady until about 4:15 am when it started to rain and the temps began to drop. IT of the brisket was 154 and had been there for over 2 hours, so I wrapped it and moved it to the MES, just used it like an outdoor oven. Set it at 225 (by my Ivation) and went to bed at 4:30. I can't sleep when it's daylight so I was up by 7 am, checked my remote and the IT read 203. I had the probe in the flat under the point, thickest part of the brisket. Checked it with my Thermapen to be sure and it was 202+ everywhere, so I took it off. Never had one go that quickly.

Flat was a bit dry but the burnt ends came out good. Nothing special about the rub, think I will go back to just salt and pepper. I usually use the drippings from the pan under the brisket to finish the burnt ends. Pour the liquid in a cast iron skillet with the burnt ends and caramelize it on the meat.


----------



## 12-Ringer

looks good to me!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

I stuck this thread on the first page...it is currently the longest running "civil-minded" thread running, considerably exceeding even the tress[passers thread. I hope this makes it more accessible and user-friendly.

Joe


----------



## hokiehunter373

12-Ringer said:


> I stuck this thread on the first page...it is currently the longest running "civil-minded" thread running, considerably exceeding even the tress[passers thread. I hope this makes it more accessible and user-friendly.
> 
> Joe


Awesome! Hope to see some more great recipes


----------



## BGagner

12-Ringer said:


> I stuck this thread on the first page...it is currently the longest running "civil-minded" thread running, considerably exceeding even the tress[passers thread. I hope this makes it more accessible and user-friendly.
> 
> Joe


Awesome. Agreed; it's been one of the few without any extra hooplah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sawtoothscream

Decided I wanted to smoke today but only had pork chops, so pork chops it is. Seasoned up some potatoes and threw them on as well. Idk how it will turn out but gives me something to do today lol


----------



## ggrue

12 lb shoulder roast from a hampshire on the weber for 12 hours of low and slow. Using some pecan wood for the sweet smoking action.


----------



## River420Bottom

Really got spatchcock chickens figured out, had an engagement party at a friend's house and took three birds, carved and ready to go, was definitely a huge hit. Looking for another brisket around here now, $1.99/lb is a steal, makes me embarrassed for what I paid for my last one haha


----------



## ggrue

River420Bottom said:


> Really got spatchcock chickens figured out, had an engagement party at a friend's house and took three birds, carved and ready to go, was definitely a huge hit. Looking for another brisket around here now, $1.99/lb is a steal, makes me embarrassed for what I paid for my last one haha


Yeah 1.99/lb is a heck of a deal. I paid almost 3.00/lb and it was almost 60 dollars.


----------



## hokiehunter373

River420Bottom said:


> Really got spatchcock chickens figured out, had an engagement party at a friend's house and took three birds, carved and ready to go, was definitely a huge hit. Looking for another brisket around here now, $1.99/lb is a steal, makes me embarrassed for what I paid for my last one haha


What temp and how long do you do yours? I'm gonna do one today


----------



## 12-Ringer

River420Bottom said:


> Really got spatchcock chickens figured out, had an engagement party at a friend's house and took three birds, carved and ready to go, was definitely a huge hit. Looking for another brisket around here now, $1.99/lb is a steal, makes me embarrassed for what I paid for my last one haha



I hear ya on the briskets...a good cut is worth it, but too many butchers in my area want to think that have "the good cut" when in fact they're not much different that Costco cut. There is an "upscale" butcher block in my area, popped up in the posh end of town and I've heard some good things. I stopped in yesterday to check things out and I asked for to speak with the butcher about a custom cut for the party next weekend and a 16 year old HS kid came out of the back. Now I have no problem with the kids age, heck for all I know he could have been cutting meat since first grade, but we chatted for a few minutes and he shared its a summer job and he follows the chart in the back....

Another example...it never hurts to ask and just because it costs more doesn't ALWAYS mean its better.

Joe


----------



## DV1

12-Ringer said:


> I hear ya on the briskets...a good cut is worth it, but too many butchers in my area want to think that have "the good cut" when in fact they're not much different that Costco cut.
> Joe


I have a feeling at that price, I got the "Costco cut", maybe why it was a little dry. The burnt ends came out pretty good, even they were a bit tougher than normal, and they usually just melt in your mouth. Everyone liked it but they aren't too picky when ti comes to brisket. Finishing them in the pan drippings really helped.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Ribs on at 11:30










Lemon rosemary spatchcock chicken on at 2


----------



## mattmann

hokiehunter373 said:


> Ribs on at 11:30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lemon rosemary spatchcock chicken on at 2


In for finished product 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

mattmann said:


> In for finished product
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Chicken is done. Almost a disaster pulling it out because it just started falling into pieces. Ate those of course lol


















Might not look like the best thing I've ever cooked but man those bites were amazing!

Ribs should be done in another half hour or so


----------



## hokiehunter373

I ruined the ribs in the last 1/2 hour-hour. Temp and time got away from me. Taste was good but they were way to done. Better luck next time. The chicken was AMAZING though. Def doing that again


----------



## fap1800

No before pics, but here's the end result. Full elk backstrap. Smoked on low until internal was 110 and then increased to 300 until it reached 130. Not as tender as a corn fed whitetail, but delicious nonetheless.


----------



## ruffme

12-Ringer said:


> I hear ya on the briskets...a good cut is worth it, but too many butchers in my area want to think that have "the good cut" when in fact they're not much different that Costco cut. There is an "upscale" butcher block in my area, popped up in the posh end of town and I've heard some good things. I stopped in yesterday to check things out and I asked for to speak with the butcher about a custom cut for the party next weekend and a 16 year old HS kid came out of the back. Now I have no problem with the kids age, heck for all I know he could have been cutting meat since first grade, but we chatted for a few minutes and he shared its a summer job and he follows the chart in the back....
> 
> Another example...it never hurts to ask and just because it costs more doesn't ALWAYS mean its better.
> 
> Joe


I have good luck with CostCo briskets. You just have to make sure you cook them right. No rushing the brisket!
I always laugh and tell my wife, "the worst damn, toughest piece of shoe leather on the cow. You gotta cook it right!"


----------



## 12-Ringer

redruff said:


> I have good luck with CostCo briskets. You just have to make sure you cook them right. No rushing the brisket!
> I always laugh and tell my wife, "the worst damn, toughest piece of shoe leather on the cow. You gotta cook it right!"


Me too - I haven't gotten a bad cut from them yet....recently did-up some flank steaks and they were great!!

Joe


----------



## hokiehunter373

fap1800 said:


> No before pics, but here's the end result. Full elk backstrap. Smoked on low until internal was 110 and then increased to 300 until it reached 130. Not as tender as a corn fed whitetail, but delicious nonetheless.
> 
> View attachment 6218043


Drool


----------



## 12-Ringer

Been asked a few times for my smoked duck recipe - here it is....great with duck, chicken, goose, even pheasant and grouse, small turkey too (unless you have a large briner) in whole, spatchcock, even parts (things, wings, breasts, legs)..

*The Brine*
You need to have enough liquid to cover your meat which obviously differs depending on what you're doing and how much...I to keep a simply ratio in mind - "double the beer" - if I use 12oz of beer, I use 24oz of water, 24oz beer, 48oz of water....most who have brined something before can make a good guesstimate. 
Into the beer/water blend you'll add 1/4 cup of Kosher salt for every 20oz of liquid AND 1/4 cup of dark brown sugar OR Turbinado Cane (you choose - I prefer the brown) for every 20oz. of liquid. It's important that you make sure both the salt and the sugar is dissolved into the liquid before you put the duck in....use whatever beer floats your boat, seems a lot of backyard smokers and BBQrs are beer aficionados as well, so live it up. 

*The Duck*
First thing first, it needs to be in decent condition; free of excess skin flaps and fat. Skin on or off doesn't really matter, its personal preference...if the skin is on you'll likely want to add one additional step at the end to crisp the skin, either in a pan on drive the heat on your BBQ/smoker.
You'll want to brine the bird for 2.5-3.5 hours....I have found this time-frame to be universally acceptable regardless of size or amount. It is important that the brine completely cover the duck and that the container is sealed while in the fridge. It is also VERY important to rinse the duck well after the brining process is complete. Sometimes I rinse 2-3x and also pat the duck dry with towel or paper towel. If you don't rinse you'll have too much salt...

The duck is now rinsed and dried and almost ready for the rub. The first step int the rub is what some refer to as a binder...most run quickly to olive or vegetable oil, but DO NOT discount sesame and coconut oil. With duck and geese I prefer coconut and sesame (coconut with how I am finishing this entry). Whatever you choose coat the duck liberally. Depending on how you prepared it (in whole, parts, spatchcock) you want to be sure the oils is on all parts of the duck. 

Now that it's coated you want your rub on, in this I prefer a rub with a bit of a bite to it, it works well with the sugars and coconut oil. I use to take hours making my own, but McCormick's Grill mates Cowboy Rub is a GREAT over-the-counter choice that is typically readily available and won't leave many disappointed.
https://www.mccormick.com/grill-mates/flavors/dry-rubs/grill-mates-cowboy-rub

Be sure you rub the duck down liberally, it rarely gets too spicey for anyone in my family and we have a few sissies. 

*The Smoke*
Again this will depend on what your doing, the toughest is the whole bird as the parts all cook at different speeds...If you went whole bird I recommend holding at 225 degrees, spatchcock 250 and parts 275-300 (you can remove those that finish first). Unless you went with all breast meat leave your water pan empty. A few will add a can of whatever beer they used in the brine and its fine, but I am not convinced it helps all that much. I'd reccomend a Maple or Adler smoke. Should be done somewhere between 1.25-2.5 hours depending on temps, cuts, etc...You want ALL the meat at 165 to call it done.

If you went skin on this is where you have a decision to make, I highly recommend crisping it, you can do that with a hot skillet or by cranking your grill/smoker. Some folks love the taste and texture of smoked skin on a bird...I am not necessarily one of them...my favorite crisping method...hot skillet, pat of butter and some of whatever beer i used in the brine. Turn it over a few times as to avoid any burning and your done. If the skillet is hot enough shouldn't take but a few minutes.

Plenty like to finish with a sauce = try this....(ratio)
1/2 cup of coconut water
1/2 cup ketchup
1/2 cup of beer that you used
2-2.5 (depending on your taste buds) tblspns of the Cowboy Rub
1 tblspn brown sugar
1tblspoon honey

mix well and carry a big stick to beat them away with :wink:
If you prefer a thicker sauce, cut the liquid a bit

If anyone tries this, share you results....

Joe


----------



## hokiehunter373

Awesome detail, Joe. Thanks. I'll be doing a 9.5 pound pork shoulder and 10 pounds of wings Saturday night through Sunday afternoon. I'll be sure to post some pix


----------



## DV1

All sounds good but my doctor... and tailor...both told me to cut back, so I'm not doing anything for a while. :embara:


----------



## 12-Ringer

Well, her party is tomorrow, can't believe my baby's 12she's the biggest inspiration in my life...not quite sure I could handle her situation the way she does...

We'll be having picnic style, dogs, pub burgers, chicken, foul-garden stuffed peppers, flank steak, custom beans, and potato and pasta salads...Traeger will get a workout!

Getting ready...

















I'm sure I'll add a little more pics/details as things progress.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Beans, beans, they're good for your....

















Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Flanks into the marinade..











2tblspns EVOO
1/2 cup red wine
1/2 cup Worcestershire
1/4 cup garlic Hoisin

Seasoned steaks first with McCormicks Worcestershire Pub Burger dry rub, they rested for about 30 mins on the counter with the dry rub, then into the marinade. Will flip before I got to be sometime tonight.

Be in the smoke in the am for the noon gathering. Beans in the smoke now so I'll just have to warm em tomorrow.

Getting ready to work on the garden-foul stuffed peppers.










Joe


----------



## hokiehunter373

Friday night I injected my 9# pork shoulder with a ACV/Apple butter mix and wrapped. 










Put in the fridge for about 18 hours. Pulled yesterday mid afternoon and put my rub on it then covered with apple butter and back in the fridge for 5 hours 



















Took it out around 9pm so it could begin to come to room temp. About 2:15 I threw it on the smoker at around 55 degrees. Temp was 225 but I knew I'd be in a little bit of a time crunch so after an hour or two I bumped it to 250. 










Got cherry smoke going that I'll replenish til it hits 165. Every hour I mist it with apple juice. Seemed like the stall started early on this one. Around the 140 mark. It was there at 7 and as of 8:45 is only up to 154.



















Hoping to be able to get it to 203 and take it off around 2pm. I'll let it rest in a cooler til 4. Then I've got 10# of wings to go on. 1/3 old bay, 1/3 Owens BBQ wing seasoning and 1/3 my own mix. 










Plan to do hickory smoke with them at 250. Should only need an hour or hour and a half and then I'll throw um on the grill for 10 mins to crisp up. They should be done right around 4 if ill goes according to plan. Homemade cole slaw and salsa is already made and waiting. Heat up some beans close to meal time and I'll be good to go. I'll update later with the finishing pix


----------



## rhs341

Man that's making me drool.....


----------



## sawtoothscream

Just tossed these on 









Trying a different charcoal stack up this time. Did the volcano a bunch and seemed to get alot of temp drops so this time i just put a bunch of big chunks on the bottom and put the medium and small stuff on top of it. Will see if i have better results this run


----------



## hokiehunter373

rhs341 said:


> Man that's making me drool.....


Same here! The stall took forever.. had to push the temp at the end. Pulled at 2:30 once it hit 203. Wrapped with butter and brown sugar and in the cooler she went. Wings on now


----------



## sawtoothscream

So far the new stackup is doing well. No crazy swings. Just rotated the ribs and still debating if I want to try foiling a half. Haven't made ribs that come off easy yet on this yet but my temp swings probably didn't help that


----------



## 12-Ringer

Whew...what a day....










Everything turned out great, something's too great and didn't get any pics??

Steak was incredible...









Beans amazing









Chicken and foul garden stuffed pepper..
Didn't even get a pic.

It was a great day...









Just in clean-up mode now...

Joe


----------



## sawtoothscream

I finally did it!!! the new stack up was flawless, no temp drops or big rises the whole cook and easy to hit the temps i wanted.

I did 4.5 hrs then sauced them and put on for another 30 minutes. Let them rest around 40 minutes and destroyed them lol. First time the ribs actually came off the bones easy and they were awesome.


----------



## hokiehunter373

12-Ringer said:


> Whew...what a day....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything turned out great, something's too great and didn't get any pics??
> 
> Steak was incredible...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beans amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken and foul garden stuffed pepper..
> Didn't even get a pic.
> 
> It was a great day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just in clean-up mode now...
> 
> Joe


Congrats, Joe. Everything looks amazing. My day went off perfectly too. Mother in law even told me my pulled pork was better than her husbands and that man knows how to run a BGE. Here's final pix 

Wings about to come out of the smoker










Onto the grill to crisp up 










They were also a big hit. Final look at the pork before it was devoured


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks like a good weekend!!

Joe


----------



## pbuck

Y'all done did some cookin!!! Lol! 

Looks darn good guys! 

I spent the weekend on the boat since it's not raining for a change. No Q pics but I did get this today....


----------



## sawtoothscream

pbuck said:


> Y'all done did some cookin!!! Lol!
> 
> Looks darn good guys!
> 
> I spent the weekend on the boat since it's not raining for a change. No Q pics but I did get this today....


Great pic. I see a ton of them while kayaking the local rivers esp the east branch Delaware river. Love watching them grab fish out of the water, just amazing. 

We also saw the death spiral once and that was nuts to see in person. Only saw one fly back over the tree line so idk if the other one made it or not.


----------



## cjcg7980

Hoakiehunter the bark on that butt looks insane could you explain how you did it step by step. Really really good job


----------



## Boxerboxer

cjcg7980 said:


> Hoakiehunter the bark on that butt looks insane could you explain how you did it step by step. Really really good job


With no disrespect to the cook, bark that color usually tastes like charcoal and results from overcooking, overly high heat, or sauceing too early and having sugars burn. Maybe there's something else going on there, and if so I'll happily stand corrected. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BGagner

Boxerboxer said:


> With no disrespect to the cook, bark that color usually tastes like charcoal and results from overcooking, overly high heat, or sauceing too early and having sugars burn. Maybe there's something else going on there, and if so I'll happily stand corrected.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sure Hoakiehunter will chime in but I'll vouch for the bark like that when you use Apple Butter. I have pretty much the exact same black look when using Apple Butter, but I assure you it tastes anything but burnt. I get equally raving reviews on mine when I use that combo


----------



## cjcg7980

I agree with bgagner that color has nothing to do with a burnt taste it is a reflection of rendered sugar in most cases. I'll wait for hoagies reply


----------



## cjcg7980

Hoakie


----------



## Boxerboxer

BGagner said:


> I'm sure Hoakiehunter will chime in but I'll vouch for the bark like that when you use Apple Butter. I have pretty much the exact same black look when using Apple Butter, but I assure you it tastes anything but burnt. I get equally raving reviews on mine when I use that combo


Details of when/how you apply?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BGagner

Boxerboxer said:


> Details of when/how you apply?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is how I make mine. It stays in fridge overnight with Apple Butter on it










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BGagner

It's pretty specific as it was the first time I did a Pork Shoulder and wanted to remember exactly how. That 7.5 hours time table will fluctuate but doesn't matter as long it hits 207


----------



## BGagner

Also, here's a finish pic Boxer of same black bark I get. It has a texture much like molasses and very sweet. Great way to make it if you've never tried it










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nhns4

12-Ringer said:


> Whew...what a day....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything turned out great, something's too great and didn't get any pics??
> 
> Steak was incredible...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beans amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken and foul garden stuffed pepper..
> Didn't even get a pic.
> 
> It was a great day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just in clean-up mode now...
> 
> Joe


And you were worried early on about the smoke Looks very tasty!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## BGagner

12-Ringer said:


> Whew...what a day....
> 
> 
> It was a great day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just in clean-up mode now...
> 
> Joe


Dang, Joe! Killed it! If our team wins the deer contest, dinner is at your place haha


----------



## pbuck

BGagner said:


> Also, here's a finish pic Boxer of same black bark I get. It has a texture much like molasses and very sweet. Great way to make it if you've never tried it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If that black bark is burnt, my taste buds must be crazy cause I'll pick those black pieces out and chow down on em. 

http://amazingribs.com/tips_and_technique/bark.html


----------



## BGagner

pbuck said:


> If that black bark is burnt, my taste buds must be crazy cause I'll pick those black pieces out and chow down on em.
> 
> http://amazingribs.com/tips_and_technique/bark.html


Not burnt at all, delicious!!


----------



## Boxerboxer

pbuck said:


> If that black bark is burnt, my taste buds must be crazy cause I'll pick those black pieces out and chow down on em.
> 
> http://amazingribs.com/tips_and_technique/bark.html


I'm familiar with meathead's work and am not talking solely about color. It's the glossiness and thickness that gave me pause. 

I love good bark too - it's where 95% of the flavor is, and the crispness is an awesome contrast with the rest of the meat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Mine always come out looking, as meathead puts it.."a meteorite". I'll admit, the pic does look like it might be overly thick but it may just be that pictures don't always convey the images correctly.


----------



## 12-Ringer

BGagner said:


> I'm sure Hoakiehunter will chime in but I'll vouch for the bark like that when you use Apple Butter. I have pretty much the exact same black look when using Apple Butter, but I assure you it tastes anything but burnt. I get equally raving reviews on mine when I use that combo


Well stated....darkens up but tastes amazing!!! It is NOT "burnt"!

Joe


----------



## DV1

Double post, sorry.


----------



## DV1

BGagner said:


> Also, here's a finish pic Boxer of same black bark I get. It has a texture much like molasses and very sweet. Great way to make it if you've never tried it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My bark always looks like that and there is nothing burnt tasting about it. It's fantastic. When you pull something like that, and mix it in with the center of the butt, all those tasty black pieces get mixed in with the juicy pieces from the center and it's hard to beat.


----------



## hokiehunter373

cjcg7980 said:


> Hoakiehunter the bark on that butt looks insane could you explain how you did it step by step. Really really good job


I think I laid everything out pretty well in post 5367. The main thing that does it is the apple butter. 



BGagner said:


> I'm sure Hoakiehunter will chime in but I'll vouch for the bark like that when you use Apple Butter. I have pretty much the exact same black look when using Apple Butter, but I assure you it tastes anything but burnt. I get equally raving reviews on mine when I use that combo


Spot on. I've done them at 225 until 203 degrees and 250-275 til 203 degrees and same results every time. 



12-Ringer said:


> Well stated....darkens up but tastes amazing!!! It is NOT "burnt"!
> 
> Joe


Yupp not even close. The bone pulled out with zero meat and juice oozing everywhere



DV1 said:


> My bark always looks like that and there is nothing burnt tasting about it. It's fantastic. When you pull something like that, and mix it in with the center of the butt, all those tasty black pieces get mixed in with the juicy pieces from the center and it's hard to beat.


Spot on here too. The taste was amazing with everything mixed together. Perfect. Boxer I promise you it wasn't burnt at all


----------



## Boxerboxer

hokiehunter373 said:


> Spot on here too. The taste was amazing with everything mixed together. Perfect. Boxer I promise you it wasn't burnt at all


I've got enough apple butter in my freezer to find out the fun way how wrong I was 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Boxerboxer said:


> I've got enough apple butter in my freezer to find out the fun way how wrong I was
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Make sure to share the results! You'll love it


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

I'm sorry I dissed traeger. I just finished putting together my new Traeger Timberline 1300. This thing is a freaking tank! The body is fully double walled, the controller seems to be pretty intuitive. It even has a super smoke setting. It has a feature that I haven't found on any other top of the line machines- when your food reaches the desired temp, you can set it to automatically keep warm, just what I was looking for. I'm going to have to figure out a shelf below the grill body, but I am very impressed so far.









Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

Those timberlines arent your typical traeger. They uped their game with that line and I have been looking hard at getting one.


----------



## nhns4

NoDeerInIowa said:


> I'm sorry I dissed traeger. I just finished putting together my new Traeger Timberline 1300. This thing is a freaking tank! The body is fully double walled, the controller seems to be pretty intuitive. It even has a super smoke setting. It has a feature that I haven't found on any other top of the line machines- when your food reaches the desired temp, you can set it to automatically keep warm, just what I was looking for. I'm going to have to figure out a shelf below the grill body, but I am very impressed so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


And boom goes the dynamite. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## EqualizerMan

Boy that looks GOOD !!


----------



## 12-Ringer

My Traeger pro 34 really outdid itself this weekend. It handled everything I threw at it and didn't even blink an eye. I wasn't sure what to expect on the pallet run, but I don't think I used 20% of the hopper capacity. I've become a huge fan of the lumberjack brand pellets, more specifically their competition blend. It was outstanding on the chicken, burgers, hotdogs, peppers, beans and steak this weekend. From everything I can read the significant difference between the ProSeries and a timberline series is the controller.

Joe


----------



## Mathias

First meatloaf today. Pretty good flavor, needs some tweaking.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

12-Ringer said:


> My Traeger pro 34 really outdid itself this weekend. It handled everything I threw at it and didn't even blink an eye. I wasn't sure what to expect on the pallet run, but I don't think I used 20% of the hopper capacity. I've become a huge fan of the lumberjack brand pellets, more specifically their competition blend. It was outstanding on the chicken, burgers, hotdogs, peppers, beans and steak this weekend. From everything I can read the significant difference between the ProSeries and a timberline series is the controller.
> 
> Joe


Warmer weather is easy on the pellets but winter temps you will burn much more. If you are going to use it in the winter a insulated cover is a must.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Ishi Spirit said:


> Warmer weather is easy on the pellets but winter temps you will burn much more. If you are going to use it in the winter a insulated cover is a must.


Thanks for the heads-up...it's a year round phenomenon round here...

Joe


----------



## DV1

12-Ringer said:


> Whew...what a day....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything turned out great, something's too great and didn't get any pics??
> 
> Steak was incredible...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beans amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken and foul garden stuffed pepper..
> Didn't even get a pic.
> 
> It was a great day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just in clean-up mode now...
> 
> Joe


Looks great. How does the flavor of the food on pellets compare to the charcoal/wood cooked stuff?


----------



## 12-Ringer

DV1 said:


> Looks great. How does the flavor of the food on pellets compare to the charcoal/wood cooked stuff?


Surprisingly, I and those in attendance found it better...I will admit I was worried as I didn't see the smoke stack puffing away, but the smoke ring on the steak was visibly prominent and tasted phenomenal. There was NO charcolish/ashish flavor on the meat, but a clear taste/flavor of the smoke. The Lumberjack Pellets did make a difference as the first run with Traeger Pellets the smoke ring and flavor was not as prominent. Like I said I grabbed a 40lb bag of their competition blend (maole, cherry, hickory) from Amazon for $33 with free shipping. You can read about them here....

http://bbqlumberjack.com/

So far, every bit as good as advertised!

I let the steaks and chicken remain on the "smoke" setting and I did notice that when the temps hit 190-degrees, the smoke "thinned-out", but never disappeared, it was more subtle. I believe the key to this beast the fan. I was amazed it held temperature and smoke edge-to-edge. It sounds like an engine when I opened it up, but man what a joy to cook on! The one disadvantage of the even temps was that I didn't have a spot to move certain pieces too...everyone knows how you stack you food so all of the chicken/burgers/steaks come off at the same time....that doesn't exist here. I'll just have to be a little more careful in preparing even portions...some of the larger steak cuts took a little longer to hit 135-140 than the smaller cuts. All-in-all, I am impressed.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Thought I'd share this opportunity...I'm still waiting on my wifi-block, but individual probes are available and the $10.35 discount is available through August 31st. I like mine, interestingly it was spot on with the Traeger thermometer and probes and consistently within 1-5 degrees of my Ivation when I'v got sausage in the MES.

You can read about it here....
https://meater.com/features/

To get the discount use STEAK15 at checkout. i doubt you'll be disappointed, pretty neat gadget.


----------



## DV1

12-Ringer said:


> Surprisingly, I and those in attendance found it better...I will admit I was worried as I didn't see the smoke stack puffing away, but the smoke ring on the steak was visibly prominent and tasted phenomenal. There was NO charcolish/ashish flavor on the meat, but a clear taste/flavor of the smoke. The Lumberjack Pellets did make a difference as the first run with Traeger Pellets the smoke ring and flavor was not as prominent. Like I said I grabbed a 40lb bag of their competition blend (maole, cherry, hickory) from Amazon for $33 with free shipping. You can read about them here....
> 
> http://bbqlumberjack.com/
> 
> So far, every bit as good as advertised!
> 
> I let the steaks and chicken remain on the "smoke" setting and I did notice that when the temps hit 190-degrees, the smoke "thinned-out", but never disappeared, it was more subtle. I believe the key to this beast the fan. I was amazed it held temperature and smoke edge-to-edge. It sounds like an engine when I opened it up, but man what a joy to cook on! The one disadvantage of the even temps was that I didn't have a spot to move certain pieces too...everyone knows how you stack you food so all of the chicken/burgers/steaks come off at the same time....that doesn't exist here. I'll just have to be a little more careful in preparing even portions...some of the larger steak cuts took a little longer to hit 135-140 than the smaller cuts. All-in-all, I am impressed.
> 
> Joe


Sounds good. As far as moving stuff to a cooler spot; couldn't just fire up the MES and run it on a "keep warm" setting, like 170-180, maybe even add a few chips to the MES tray to put some more smoke on it? I know my MES sometimes doesn't get the smoke going at lower temps but you could start it higher, get the smoke flowing, and then have it hold at 180 as the bigger cuts finish. Just a thought.


----------



## 12-Ringer

DV1 said:


> Sounds good. As far as moving stuff to a cooler spot; couldn't just fire up the MES and run it on a "keep warm" setting, like 170-180, maybe even add a few chips to the MES tray to put some more smoke on it? I know my MES sometimes doesn't get the smoke going at lower temps but you could start it higher, get the smoke flowing, and then have it hold at 180 as the bigger cuts finish. Just a thought.


That's always a possibility...but because of the even cooking temps, if I do a better a job preparing portions it shouldn't be an issue. I was hoping to make things easier:wink:

Joe


----------



## sawtoothscream

Think I'm going to do pulled pork this weekend. Curious to see how it will go now that I ditched the volcano. Will start it much earlier this time though as I want to go a little bigger for more left overs


----------



## Bulian82

sawtoothscream said:


> Think I'm going to do pulled pork this weekend. Curious to see how it will go now that I ditched the volcano. Will start it much earlier this time though as I want to go a little bigger for more left overs


My wife always has me make at least 2. Can't go wrong with pulled pork nachos, tacos, and the list goes on. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## nrlombar

If going throug the effort to do onem I always do 2 as well. For 1.99 a lb at costco well worth it. I vacum seal it in 1lb portions and freeze for future dinners.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

12-Ringer said:


> Surprisingly, I and those in attendance found it better...I will admit I was worried as I didn't see the smoke stack puffing away, but the smoke ring on the steak was visibly prominent and tasted phenomenal. There was NO charcolish/ashish flavor on the meat, but a clear taste/flavor of the smoke. The Lumberjack Pellets did make a difference as the first run with Traeger Pellets the smoke ring and flavor was not as prominent. Like I said I grabbed a 40lb bag of their competition blend (maole, cherry, hickory) from Amazon for $33 with free shipping. You can read about them here....
> 
> http://bbqlumberjack.com/
> 
> So far, every bit as good as advertised!
> 
> I let the steaks and chicken remain on the "smoke" setting and I did notice that when the temps hit 190-degrees, the smoke "thinned-out", but never disappeared, it was more subtle. I believe the key to this beast the fan. I was amazed it held temperature and smoke edge-to-edge. It sounds like an engine when I opened it up, but man what a joy to cook on! The one disadvantage of the even temps was that I didn't have a spot to move certain pieces too...everyone knows how you stack you food so all of the chicken/burgers/steaks come off at the same time....that doesn't exist here. I'll just have to be a little more careful in preparing even portions...some of the larger steak cuts took a little longer to hit 135-140 than the smaller cuts. All-in-all, I am impressed.
> 
> Joe


You are very right in all your assumptions. The pellet grills don't produce the smoke like you think they would but the smoke does gets into the meat so as not to over power the meat. I very seldom use mine as a grill I only use it for smoking. I use the Weber when I want to grill burgers, steaks etc.
I have started using the smoke boxes to get extra smoke with good results.
On a side note you should move closer to Wisconsin where Lumberjack pellets are made. I can buy 40 lb bags for 17$ per bag if I buy 10 bags. I normally start each year with 500 lbs of pellets. I hate running out of pellets.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

First cook on the Timberline. Just simple bacon for BLT's. Temp is holding within 7° of setpoint, usually within 3, I have only seen it go 2° over.









Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Ishi Spirit said:


> You are very right in all your assumptions. The pellet grills don't produce the smoke like you think they would but the smoke does gets into the meat so as not to over power the meat. I very seldom use mine as a grill I only use it for smoking. I use the Weber when I want to grill burgers, steaks etc.
> I have started using the smoke boxes to get extra smoke with good results.
> On a side note you should move closer to Wisconsin where Lumberjack pellets are made. I can buy 40 lb bags for 17$ per bag if I buy 10 bags. I normally start each year with 500 lbs of pellets. I hate running out of pellets.


I've spoken with Seth a few times...,he offered a similar deal, then the shipping....$240[emoji33][emoji849][emoji107] I have connected with a few other local guys who run pellet grills to see if they want to go in on the order and split the shipping. That $240 fee is a flat fee to my area for up to one ton of pellets.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

12-Ringer said:


> Thought I'd share this opportunity...I'm still waiting on my wifi-block, but individual probes are available and the $10.35 discount is available through August 31st. I like mine, interestingly it was spot on with the Traeger thermometer and probes and consistently within 1-5 degrees of my Ivation when I'v got sausage in the MES.
> 
> You can read about it here....
> https://meater.com/features/
> 
> To get the discount use STEAK15 at checkout. i doubt you'll be disappointed, pretty neat gadget.


Been getting a lot of PM and texts about this so I figured I'd update here....

Don't be concerned about the "pre-order" title - they seem to be shipping withing 24-30 hours of payment received.

The device itself is easy to clean and very accurate when measured against my probes (whether the Ivation or device probes). The effective range is impacted by several factors, but I can be in most places in my home and yard and read the the temps in the smoker and of the meat in the smoker on the deck. 

I am not connected with the business in any way, just found a very cool device that cuts some of the hassle of routing wires, etc...I am waiting on the full block with the improved range, but have had single for a while now. The app works both on the IOS and Android platforms with relatively no issue.

Thought I shared the discount code with this group...

Hope this helps.

Joe


----------



## DV1

For any of you Traeger guys...what's the big difference between the Texas Elite, Pro series and Timberline series? I noticed the prices can vary greatly on these models, just wondering why.


----------



## 12-Ringer

DV1 said:


> For any of you Traeger guys...what's the big difference between the Texas Elite, Pro series and Timberline series? I noticed the prices can vary greatly on these models, just wondering why.


Timberline has the new Downdraft Exhaust system, Super Smoke & Keep Warm modes,Stainless steel side shelf with hooks and the wifi controller, as well as larger cooking area than the Pro series - there are a few other small differences over the Pro series like the grease pan etc...bu the wifi, exhaust, and two extra modes are the biggest "upgrades" from the Pro series. The extra shelf is available for the Pro for ~$60 more

The biggest difference between the Pro and Texas elite is the cooking area on the Pro series has almost 240 more sq. in. of grilling space, the Pro has the extra rack, the Digital Pro Controller with Advanced Grilling Logic and Dual Meat Probes (Elite doesn't have Grill Logic or Probes), and the Pro has the Hopper Clean-Out and the texas Elite does not.

Looked long and hard at all of them and I'll concede I didn't buy mine, family heard and saw me looking and surprised me with the Pro 34...I couldn't be happier. If I were to make an informed choice for myself, the Pro 34 likely would have been it anyway. The wifi capability intrigues me more than the downdraft exhaust, the super smoke setting is interesting, but I couldn't (in my mind) justify an EXTRA $700 for those features. I did two pizzas last night on the Pro 34, one with spinach, tomato, white sauce and one margarita....both were amazing...never thought I'd be putting wood-fired pizzas out of the same device I smoke briskets, and shoulder - this allows that to happen. I've been VERY pleased thus far.

Joe


----------



## Stump Shooter

Ishi Spirit said:


> Warmer weather is easy on the pellets but winter temps you will burn much more. If you are going to use it in the winter a insulated cover is a must.


I've smoked multiple times on my Lil Tex in the middle of the winter in MN ( 0-10/15? ) and yes I did notice that I burned through more pellets, but to me not enough to invest in a blanket. If I used it all the time for everything, then I would probably look to buy one then. 

12, I once got my hands on some LumberJack pellets and really liked them. But like you said, with shipping...they're expensive to get. Traeger pellets are readily available for me, so that's what I've been using. Just wish more places had Oak!! Other than salmon or chicken, I use Oak for everything.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Stump Shooter said:


> I've smoked multiple times on my Lil Tex in the middle of the winter in MN ( 0-10/15? ) and yes I did notice that I burned through more pellets, but to me not enough to invest in a blanket. If I used it all the time for everything, then I would probably look to buy one then.
> 
> 12, I once got my hands on some LumberJack pellets and really liked them. But like you said, with shipping...they're expensive to get. Traeger pellets are readily available for me, so that's what I've been using. Just wish more places had Oak!! Other than salmon or chicken, I use Oak for everything.


Amazon has the Lumberjack's and if you have a Prime Account the shipping is free...just about the same price as the Traeger pellets I can get in the local stores, but much "better", at least in my opinion.

Joe

Joe


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Just put some baby backs on the Timberline. Just rubbed with a simple pork rub and turbinado. I did some chicken last night and although it was done very well, I think I'm lacking a little smoke, even with the super smoke setting. I put a smoke tube in with the ribs, so hopefully I'll be more satisfied with the smoke level on the ribs.









Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Smoked Pineapple slices with a little chili powder and tiny bit of salt. I probably could have gone a little longer, but man, they are fantastic!









Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## sawtoothscream

Bought the shoulder, trimmed it up and have it seasoned and in the fridge 

It's 8.5 with the bone in after taking off the skin and some fat. Want it done by 3 at the latest

Guessing I should toss it on at 10 pm on Saturday and I'm guessing it will take me 2hr/lb or more.


----------



## chaded

sawtoothscream said:


> Bought the shoulder, trimmed it up and have it seasoned and in the fridge
> 
> It's 8.5 with the bone in after taking off the skin and some fat. Want it done by 3 at the latest
> 
> Guessing I should toss it on at 10 pm on Saturday and I'm guessing it will take me 2hr/lb or more.


Depending on your temp, it will be done before 3 if on at 10. I have done quite a bit of butts that size and it has always been without fail 12-13 hours at 250-275.


----------



## Franklin7x57

chaded said:


> Depending on your temp, it will be done before 3 if on at 10. I have done quite a bit of butts that size and it has always been without fail 12-13 hours at 250-275.


agreed, when it's done it's done. If it's done early, wrap it and put in cooler.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Yep I did four butts yesterday. 12 hours at 225 degrees on the GMG.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Looks good ishi!


----------



## Ishi Spirit

hokie/ I seen that you added butter and Brown Sugar to yours about a week ago. I never heard of that before so on these four butts I did that on the wrap when they reached 180. They were put back on till they reached 195 then they rested for a hour before pulling. 
Oh my gosh they had wonderful flavor which brought them to a whole new level..... crazy good. Not sure where I've been for the last 15 years smoking meats but will be doing this every time now. Thanks for posting that pic


----------



## sawtoothscream

chaded said:


> Depending on your temp, it will be done before 3 if on at 10. I have done quite a bit of butts that size and it has always been without fail 12-13 hours at 250-275.


Maybe I'll toss it in at midnight, won't eat it until 7pm. Heard you can get away with 5to 6 hrs in a cooler but not sure how much longer it can go. 

Thanks


----------



## River420Bottom

Ishi Spirit said:


> Yep I did four butts yesterday. 12 hours at 225 degrees on the GMG.
> View attachment 6227371
> View attachment 6227373


Looks amazing


----------



## hokiehunter373

Ishi Spirit said:


> hokie/ I seen that you added butter and Brown Sugar to yours about a week ago. I never heard of that before so on these four butts I did that on the wrap when they reached 180. They were put back on till they reached 195 then they rested for a hour before pulling.
> Oh my gosh they had wonderful flavor which brought them to a whole new level..... crazy good. Not sure where I've been for the last 15 years smoking meats but will be doing this every time now. Thanks for posting that pic


Glad to hear it buddy and glad I could help!


----------



## DV1

sawtoothscream said:


> Maybe I'll toss it in at midnight, won't eat it until 7pm. Heard you can get away with 5to 6 hrs in a cooler but not sure how much longer it can go.
> 
> Thanks


Cut your temp to 225. 8-9 lb butts usually take (203 IT) at least 14, sometimes 16 hours for me at 225. Longer, lower temp cooks usually let more of that internal fatty goodness render down and flavor the meat.


----------



## Boxerboxer

sawtoothscream said:


> Maybe I'll toss it in at midnight, won't eat it until 7pm. Heard you can get away with 5to 6 hrs in a cooler but not sure how much longer it can go.
> 
> Thanks


Not much for most coolers. You want to keep it above 140 to keep bacteria dead. You can stick it in an oven wrapped though that can dry out eventually. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jager69

I always put it in a cooler double wrapped in foil. I put a towel under it, and then fill the rest of the cooler with towels. Even after a long rest it is still way too hot to handle with bare hands. I have seen joe post about the butter and brown sugar during the rest. Sounds like I need to try that.


----------



## hokiehunter373

jager69 said:


> I always put it in a cooler double wrapped in foil. I put a towel under it, and then fill the rest of the cooler with towels. Even after a long rest it is still way too hot to handle with bare hands. I have seen joe post about the butter and brown sugar during the rest. Sounds like I need to try that.


Yup that's what I do too. Double wrap, wrap in a big beach towel and fill the rest of the cooler. Will burn your hands after hours


----------



## sawtoothscream

well looks like ill toss it on around 2am now, told the familly we will either have it for dinner sunday or breakfast monday lol. might have to crank the temp a little toward the end if need be but not too worried about it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

This thread ROCKS!!!!!!


----------



## sawtoothscream

12-Ringer said:


> This thread ROCKS!!!!!!


Yes it does.


----------



## River420Bottom

How'd it go saw tooth? Not to hijack but talking pork shoulder here what's the verdict? To trim or not to trim fat cap, hard fat ect.


----------



## Boxerboxer

River420Bottom said:


> How'd it go saw tooth? Not to hijack but talking pork shoulder here what's the verdict? To trim or not to trim fat cap, hard fat ect.


I leave maybe 1/8" of fat cap and trim the rest. Trimmings go in the drip pan for the first couple hours and then come out to get pan fried with eggs or whatever later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## River420Bottom

Nice, personally I've left everything together and just scored the cap, seemed to be left with a lot of extra "junk" after the pull. Planning to trim this one I picked up today, 8.5# or so


----------



## pbuck

I trim mine down as much as I can.


----------



## sawtoothscream

River420Bottom said:


> How'd it go saw tooth? Not to hijack but talking pork shoulder here what's the verdict? To trim or not to trim fat cap, hard fat ect.


 put it on the grill at 2:30am,. Currently at 187 so probably another hr until I pull it.


----------



## sawtoothscream

Seems to have stalled here, still hanging at 189, bumped temp to 265. 

Going to toss on some spare rib ribs as well, had them from my first rib cook and figured why not.

Any idea how long? Read some people say 3 and others cook them just like the ribs.


----------



## sawtoothscream

Rib tips*


----------



## 12-Ringer

River420Bottom said:


> How'd it go saw tooth? Not to hijack but talking pork shoulder here what's the verdict? To trim or not to trim fat cap, hard fat ect.


I ALWAYS trim the hard fat...it won't render even at 200 and most won't take a cut over that...

Joe


----------



## sawtoothscream

Pulled pork came out really good, good amount of left overs as well also tried adding butter and brown sugar while it rested. Yum

Rib tips not so good, little too tough. Not sure if I over or under cooked them but no biggie.


----------



## nicko

So one night last week, I picked up a skirt steak at the supermarket and grilled it up for dinner. It looks very similar to a flank steak and flat iron steak in terms of fat content and I wanted to try something new. It ended up having a good bit more fat than I was anticipating which made me think it might be good to try for a smoke very much like a brisket. So that is what I have going right now. I picked up a 1.5, pound skirt steak and got it on the BGE at 1 o'clock. Internal temperature is up to 181 right now and I will pull it at 190. This is a complete experiment so I don't know how tender it will or will not be. But I am using the same rub mix I used on the last brisket I did. 

Unfortunately I still cannot post any pictures because of the forum issues. I can't even post pictures from my computer. Hope it gets fixed up soon.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> So one night last week, I picked up a skirt steak at the supermarket and grilled it up for dinner. It looks very similar to a flank steak and flat iron steak in terms of fat content and I wanted to try something new. It ended up having a good bit more fat than I was anticipating which made me think it might be good to try for a smoke very much like a brisket. So that is what I have going right now. I picked up a 1.5, pound skirt steak and got it on the BGE at 1 o'clock. Internal temperature is up to 181 right now and I will pull it at 190. This is a complete experiment so I don't know how tender it will or will not be. But I am using the same rub mix I used on the last brisket I did.
> 
> Unfortunately I still cannot post any pictures because of the forum issues. I can't even post pictures from my computer. Hope it gets fixed up soon.


I'd be interested in the results...never have taken a "steak" of any kind of those temps, typically the steak isn't think enough and/or "fatty" enough to handle it...most steaks I take to about 140...

Good luck!

Joe


----------



## Boxerboxer

nicko said:


> So one night last week, I picked up a skirt steak at the supermarket and grilled it up for dinner. It looks very similar to a flank steak and flat iron steak in terms of fat content and I wanted to try something new. It ended up having a good bit more fat than I was anticipating which made me think it might be good to try for a smoke very much like a brisket. So that is what I have going right now. I picked up a 1.5, pound skirt steak and got it on the BGE at 1 o'clock. Internal temperature is up to 181 right now and I will pull it at 190. This is a complete experiment so I don't know how tender it will or will not be. But I am using the same rub mix I used on the last brisket I did.
> 
> Unfortunately I still cannot post any pictures because of the forum issues. I can't even post pictures from my computer. Hope it gets fixed up soon.


Oh no! Please don't take that skirt steak anywhere north of 140°! I mean, rubbed and smoked it will still taste ok but to me it's a waste of tender meat! Totally on board with smoking (I often do that with steak) but I only take it to 110 and then finish in super hot cast iron or over a good bank of coals. Obviously this is all somewhat subjective so don't take it personally. As long as your taste buds are happy it's all good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Not sure what to compare a skirt steak to. This past weekend I helped judge a smoking contest. The mystery meat that none of the contestants knew they had to cook was Tri-Tip steak. The head official of the contest had to order them from Nebraska cause Tri-Tips aren't popular in Iowa yet. 
I judged six entries the ones that were cooked medium rare were tougher than the ones that were almost well done. If skirts are like tri-tips you might be doing the right thing. 
Interested in the results


----------



## 12-Ringer

Ishi Spirit said:


> Not sure what to compare a skirt steak to. This past weekend I helped judge a smoking contest. The mystery meat that none of the contestants knew they had to cook was Tri-Tip steak. The head official of the contest had to order them from Nebraska cause Tri-Tips aren't popular in Iowa yet.
> I judged six entries the ones that were cooked medium rare were tougher than the ones that were almost well done. If skirts are like tri-tips you might be doing the right thing.
> Interested in the results
> View attachment 6229631


No doubt it will have a lot do with the amount of marbleized fat - tri-tips are loaded and I have actually trimmed them down and cooked them like a brisket to make burnt ends...according to those who ate them, they were better than traditional brisket burnt ends Most don't realize it isn't the high temps as much as it is getting to those high temps SLOWLY....if you get marbleized fat to render in a cut of meat without scorching the rest of the cut, you will have a very moist/tender cut. If I am not mistaken it has been proven that once a cut of meat hits about 140 - it won't absorb any more smoke. This is where I believe many make a mistake and crank the temps to finish...if you want to finish at 140, pull at 125, sear over hot coals or in a skillet and let rest for 10-15mins wrapped in foil. Trust me when I say those little details make a BIG difference, especially with regard to moisture.

I am anxious to hear Nicks results.

Joe


----------



## nicko

I wasn't sure what to expect from the high IT temp but it came out...surprisingly...pretty good. I knew going in it was an experiment and stood the chance of turning out like a catcher mitt. Personally, I can eat anything in the medium-rare or medium range but my wife and son don't like the color of red or pink meat. So I have to cook to suit the preferences of the household majority.

Texture wise, it was not as tender as a brisket but it wasn't dried out or tough. But the tasted was good. I won't do it again but if I did, I would dial back the IT temperature to no more than 160. I'm halfway appalled typing this but low-and-slow smoking does wonders for keeping a cut from drying out.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Split chicken breasts tonight









Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

^^^ good to know. I`m anxious for Tri- Tips to be more common place here in Iowa. We have our share of T-Bones, Ribeyes, and Sirloins. I thought also that the Tri-Tips had the same texture as Brisket plus they were very tasty. I never made it out to the smokers Saturday to see how they cooked the Tri-Tips when I was done judging 30 samples I was miserable so I went home:lol3:


----------



## 0nepin

Smoking some fresh redfish this evening


----------



## 0nepin

smoked redfish is incredible!!!


----------



## Boxerboxer

0nepin said:


> smoked redfish is incredible!!!


I'm impressed you had the restraint to get a picture before it was gone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

That redfish looks amazing

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

NoDeerInIowa said:


> That redfish looks amazing
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


I agree!!!!
Onepin, care to share the details? We get plenty, but usually release them...your pics make me second guess future release


----------



## 0nepin

Pretty simple recipe I picked up from a fellow mechanic I use to work with about 18yrs ago .the recipe was for kingfish.i seasoned the redfish fillet with old bay ,black pepper,garlic powder and onion powder .the covered with mayonnaise.smoked at 225 until the meat split .took about 3hr .i used wild blue beer instead of water .the fish was truly amazing and my wife ate most it before I could take some finished pic .i would not even own a smoker if it wasn't for this thread.we can only keep one redfish per person down here and they delicious.only triple tail , flounder and sheephead are better for the table from the inshore species imho.I used apple wood also.


----------



## 12-Ringer

0nepin said:


> Pretty simple recipe I picked up from a fellow mechanic I use to work with about 18yrs ago .the recipe was for kingfish.i seasoned the redfish fillet with old bay ,black pepper,garlic powder and onion powder .the covered with mayonnaise.smoked at 225 until the meat split .took about 3hr .i used wild blue beer instead of water .the fish was truly amazing and my wife ate most it before I could take some finished pic .i would not even own a smoker if it wasn't for this thread.we can only keep one redfish per person down here and they delicious.only triple tail , flounder and sheephead are better for the table from the inshore species imho.I used apple wood also.


Thanks for sharing, it certainly sounds simple enough.....

Just a few weeks ago we had our first ever triple tale caught (at least reported) in the Indian River Inlet...seems it was only a period of a week or two, but various shop/marina reports showcased 7 different triples....don't know much about them, but I have learned that having them around is a very positive ecological indicator. Those along with the constant and increasing pelican and bald eagle sightings in the area, give me hope that things are improving in our area. We get plenty of flounder, the reds are back in good numbers and it seems to be through the entire season, the big draw has been stripers, but they get fished terribly....we have a 28" limit in the summer, tough to catch a healthy one after mid June as most have rock-rot, but they draw a crowd all summer. A few tide-runners (BIG 24"+ weakfish - sea trout) turned up this summer which is another great sign. They're my preferred table, just have been really hard to come the last 5-8 years, even at the minimum limit of 13". Ten-15 years ago could go out at dark with shrimp and/or squid and fight-em all night until your arms fell off...not the case these days.

Thanks again for sharing....and sorry I drifted off topic a bit :embara:

Joe


----------



## Bulian82

For anyone that's looking for a thermometer thermoworks has a special on their smoke right now that ends today. They are either returned models or have cosmetic flaws but everything I have had from them has been exceptional. I personally have a smoke and it works extremely well. Just thought I'd share.









Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## nhns4

12-Ringer said:


> Timberline has the new Downdraft Exhaust system, Super Smoke & Keep Warm modes,Stainless steel side shelf with hooks and the wifi controller, as well as larger cooking area than the Pro series - there are a few other small differences over the Pro series like the grease pan etc...bu the wifi, exhaust, and two extra modes are the biggest "upgrades" from the Pro series. The extra shelf is available for the Pro for ~$60 more
> 
> The biggest difference between the Pro and Texas elite is the cooking area on the Pro series has almost 240 more sq. in. of grilling space, the Pro has the extra rack, the Digital Pro Controller with Advanced Grilling Logic and Dual Meat Probes (Elite doesn't have Grill Logic or Probes), and the Pro has the Hopper Clean-Out and the texas Elite does not.
> 
> Looked long and hard at all of them and I'll concede I didn't buy mine, family heard and saw me looking and surprised me with the Pro 34...I couldn't be happier. If I were to make an informed choice for myself, the Pro 34 likely would have been it anyway. The wifi capability intrigues me more than the downdraft exhaust, the super smoke setting is interesting, but I couldn't (in my mind) justify an EXTRA $700 for those features. I did two pizzas last night on the Pro 34, one with spinach, tomato, white sauce and one margarita....both were amazing...never thought I'd be putting wood-fired pizzas out of the same device I smoke briskets, and shoulder - this allows that to happen. I've been VERY pleased thus far.
> 
> Joe


Yep. Pizza is surprising darn good on these grills. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## nhns4

First go at baby backs on the T. They look and smell good. Should be done shortly. My little buddy wants a burger [emoji23]









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## jager69

Ribs look great! That young man could cook for me anytime!


----------



## Ishi Spirit

nhns4 said:


> First go at baby backs on the T. They look and smell good. Should be done shortly. My little buddy wants a burger [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk
> 
> Great pics of the ribs and youngster!!


----------



## vonfoust

Not necessarily a 'smoker' question but a grilling question. So I hear a lot about 'wrapping in bacon'. Tried many times. All that happens with me is the bacon burns and whatever I wrapped isn't even done. Is there a technique to it? Flipping often? Any help appreciated.


----------



## Ebard22

Sounds like you're cooking it wayyyyy to hot. The whole point of bacon wrapped deliciousness is to let that bacon fat render down and baste what it is wrapped around. Then once you have your I.T. where you want it crank the heat to crisp up the bacon. Should only take a couple minutes a side. With that said I've got a shoulder rubbed up because it was too cheap not too plus it's labor day weekend. So a shoulder for vacuum sealing and some spares for eating are on the menu for tomorrow. Hopefully I remember to take some pics.


----------



## 12-Ringer

vonfoust said:


> Not necessarily a 'smoker' question but a grilling question. So I hear a lot about 'wrapping in bacon'. Tried many times. All that happens with me is the bacon burns and whatever I wrapped isn't even done. Is there a technique to it? Flipping often? Any help appreciated.


Grill is too hot!!!


----------



## Boxerboxer

vonfoust said:


> Not necessarily a 'smoker' question but a grilling question. So I hear a lot about 'wrapping in bacon'. Tried many times. All that happens with me is the bacon burns and whatever I wrapped isn't even done. Is there a technique to it? Flipping often? Any help appreciated.


Cook at a lower temp and/or indirect heat. If the bacon isn't done when the meat is done you can finish over direct heat to crisp it up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0nepin

The sea trout up here are thick .its hard not to catch them even when your targeting other spices.lots of big gator trout in the back water creeks this time of year .i released one over 28" this year .


----------



## chaded

I smoked some bologna the other day on my kamado and it turned out really good. I used north country summer sausage from owens seasoning with 85/15 ground beef and got the perfect texture bringing it to an IT of 155. I used quite a bit of peach wood chunks and the smoke flavor was outstanding. 

If you are looking for a traditional trail bologna flavor that you will typically have in Ohio and PA (probably other places too) then I would go with the north country summer sausage seasoning. It is not spicy at all so for those that dont like it hot it would be great and I guarantee it wont last long. I put a little cayenne and red pepper flake but i couldnt taste it so i am going to increase it next time because i like some heat. I could still sit down and eat a 1 pound stick even without the heat. Lol


----------



## meatman

Subbing! How did I not see this thread sooner????

I love smoking meet but I have never done deer. When the time comes, I'll be coming back here to figure out the best path to success!


----------



## nicko

chaded said:


> I smoked some bologna the other day on my kamado and it turned out really good. I used north country summer sausage from owens seasoning with 85/15 ground beef and got the perfect texture bringing it to an IT of 155. I used quite a bit of peach wood chunks and the smoke flavor was outstanding.
> 
> If you are looking for a traditional trail bologna flavor that you will typically have in Ohio and PA (probably other places too) then I would go with the north country summer sausage seasoning. It is not spicy at all so for those that dont like it hot it would be great and I guarantee it wont last long. I put a little cayenne and red pepper flake but i couldnt taste it so i am going to increase it next time because i like some heat. I could still sit down and eat a 1 pound stick even without the heat. Lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 6233285


Love smoking up summer sausage. I can't wait to get some ground venison this season so I can get a batch together.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

12# brisket went on at 530 am. It is now at 162, getting ready to pull, separate, and wrap then put back on to finish.









Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## jager69

I have never done a brisket, although I have thought about it. Hopefully it turns out great for you. Going to do a 9# butt this weekend and trying the apple butter binder and brown sugar and butter during the resting stage. Looking forward to trying something new!


----------



## pbuck

Ok I have a 9# butt rubbed and ready to go on tonight and didn't think about trying the apple butter deal. Should I just slather some on when I put it in or do you guys generally use it in place of say, mustard or oil to hold the rub on?


----------



## ruffme

pbuck said:


> Ok I have a 9# butt rubbed and ready to go on tonight and didn't think about trying the apple butter deal. Should I just slather some on when I put it in or do you guys generally use it in place of say, mustard or oil to hold the rub on?


Also, to get REALLY good pulled pork, give it a good long rest! 
When I pull mine I foil it, throw it in a cooler and wrap it in towels...the longer the rest the better. I have had mine rest for 6 hours and it's to die for!
As long as the IT doesn't fall below 140 you are good.


----------



## pbuck

redruff said:


> Also, to get REALLY good pulled pork, give it a good long rest!
> When I pull mine I foil it, throw it in a cooler and wrap it in towels...the longer the rest the better. I have had mine rest for 6 hours and it's to die for!
> As long as the IT doesn't fall below 140 you are good.


I'm putting it on after I get home from work at around 11:30 or 12 tonight just for that reason. We don't plan on eating till 6ish tomorrow so I'll have plenty of time get it cooked and let it rest. Even if I have to pull it an hour or two before we eat I'll be fine with it. Otherwise it was going to be a real early wake up to be sure I had time.


----------



## hokiehunter373

pbuck said:


> Ok I have a 9# butt rubbed and ready to go on tonight and didn't think about trying the apple butter deal. Should I just slather some on when I put it in or do you guys generally use it in place of say, mustard or oil to hold the rub on?


I put the apple butter on after the rub. You could do it right before you put it in


----------



## pbuck

hokiehunter373 said:


> I put the apple butter on after the rub. You could do it right before you put it in


Thanks hh. I'll give it a try tonight. 

I'm putting my faith in you guys cause we're having a party tomorrow and I'm trying the apple butter for the first time. I've always thought my usual plain rubbed ones were good and I don't usually try something new out when I'm having guests but the AB sounds like a good addition.


----------



## DV1

pbuck said:


> Thanks hh. I'll give it a try tonight.
> 
> I'm putting my faith in you guys cause we're having a party tomorrow and I'm trying the apple butter for the first time. I've always thought my usual plain rubbed ones were good and I don't usually try something new out when I'm having guests but the AB sounds like a good addition.


I inject it. I mix it with ACV and a little olive oil for the injection. Then coat the butt with yellow mustard and the rub.


----------



## pbuck

DV1 said:


> I inject it. I mix it with ACV and a little olive oil for the injection. Then coat the butt with yellow mustard and the rub.


Thanks DV. 
Maybe I'll try an injection next time. I'm also trying a new ACV based finishing sauce with this one so I don't want to over vinegar it. I'll have to try a bit to decide if I want to add a little to the meat or just use it as a sauce.


----------



## hokiehunter373

DV1 said:


> I inject it. I mix it with ACV and a little olive oil for the injection. Then coat the butt with yellow mustard and the rub.


I also inject. Just mix apple butter and ACV. Don't measure just enough to get the job done in a syrupy consistency. Honestly I doubt it does much but I don't think it hurts either


----------



## pbuck

Butt is on overnight life support. Time to finish the refreshments and go to bed.


----------



## pbuck

Just pulled it at 203 IT. Wrapped and resting with some butter and brown sugar. Took about 15 hours @ 230-235 deg.


----------



## Bulian82

pbuck said:


> Just pulled it at 203 IT. Wrapped and resting with some butter and brown sugar. Took about 15 hours @ 230-235 deg.


That looks amazing. I wanted to do one this weekend but had to work the past two day. Let us know how it turns out! Go Mountaineers

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## sawtoothscream

pbuck said:


> Just pulled it at 203 IT. Wrapped and resting with some butter and brown sugar. Took about 15 hours @ 230-235 deg.


Mmm, my favorite meat to cook right now, just so good.


----------



## sawtoothscream

More beer can chicken tonight. Quick and delicious


----------



## pbuck

Bulian82 said:


> That looks amazing. I wanted to do one this weekend but had to work the past two day. Let us know how it turns out! Go Mountaineers
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


Go Mounties!! Little at home tail gate party later.


----------



## IGluIt4U

I can't see it and ya got me drooling now! :frusty: :chortle:

Just did my first crack at smoked dove poppers... man, they are good! The 1st was our opener for dove, got a limit or so and stuck em in a bowl of salt water since Friday night (my standard for game birds that have been shot). Pulled them out today and removed the meat from the breasts, got some fresh jalepeno, cream cheese and bacon. Warmed the CC, added a teaspoon (I like em on the spicy side) of TC's cajun spice and mixed it well. I quartered the peppers, lenthwise and across to make enough for all the halves I had. Well, I actually shorted myself a bit on the bacon, so about a half dozen had both breasts in em. Add the cream cheese mixture to the jalapeno, marry to a dove breast, wrap with bacon and toothpick.. really simple.

Smoked over mesquite at 225 for 90min, then to the grill for about 10 mins to crisp the bacon a bit... mouth watering good!!

In the smoker








Ready for the grill








Done!


----------



## pbuck

Finishing sauce above was delicious. Little squirt on the meat followed by my BBQ sauce and cole slaw. Wow


----------



## IGluIt4U

Well that's odd... before I couldn't see the pic of your finished butt.. now I can... Looks scrumptious!


----------



## jab73

Hey smokers,
Any recommendations for a good smoker??
Something foolproof??


Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

Man totally forgot about this thread. Will have to post some update. Have some black bear sirloin roasts on right now. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brown Hornet

IGluIt4U said:


> I can't see it and ya got me drooling now! :frusty: :chortle:
> 
> Just did my first crack at smoked dove poppers... man, they are good! The 1st was our opener for dove, got a limit or so and stuck em in a bowl of salt water since Friday night (my standard for game birds that have been shot). Pulled them out today and removed the meat from the breasts, got some fresh jalepeno, cream cheese and bacon. Warmed the CC, added a teaspoon (I like em on the spicy side) of TC's cajun spice and mixed it well. I quartered the peppers, lenthwise and across to make enough for all the halves I had. Well, I actually shorted myself a bit on the bacon, so about a half dozen had both breasts in em. Add the cream cheese mixture to the jalapeno, marry to a dove breast, wrap with bacon and toothpick.. really simple.
> 
> Smoked over mesquite at 225 for 90min, then to the grill for about 10 mins to crisp the bacon a bit... mouth watering good!!
> 
> In the smoker
> View attachment 6235083
> 
> 
> Ready for the grill
> View attachment 6235087
> 
> 
> Done!
> View attachment 6235089


Aren't you glad you came and got that thing from me [emoji12]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Bulian82 said:


> That looks amazing. I wanted to do one this weekend but had to work the past two day. Let us know how it turns out! Go Mountaineers
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk





pbuck said:


> Go Mounties!! Little at home tail gate party later.


Hokies!









Awesome game all around


----------



## pbuck

hokiehunter373 said:


> Hokies!
> Awesome game all around


It was!

I guess. &#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835; lol! 

Food was excellent though. &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57340;


----------



## pbuck

IGluIt4U said:


> I can't see it and ya got me drooling now! :frusty: :chortle:
> 
> Just did my first crack at smoked dove poppers... man, they are good! The 1st was our opener for dove, got a limit or so and stuck em in a bowl of salt water since Friday night (my standard for game birds that have been shot). Pulled them out today and removed the meat from the breasts, got some fresh jalepeno, cream cheese and bacon. Warmed the CC, added a teaspoon (I like em on the spicy side) of TC's cajun spice and mixed it well. I quartered the peppers, lenthwise and across to make enough for all the halves I had. Well, I actually shorted myself a bit on the bacon, so about a half dozen had both breasts in em. Add the cream cheese mixture to the jalapeno, marry to a dove breast, wrap with bacon and toothpick.. really simple.
> 
> Smoked over mesquite at 225 for 90min, then to the grill for about 10 mins to crisp the bacon a bit... mouth watering good!!
> 
> In the smoker
> View attachment 6235083
> 
> 
> Ready for the grill
> View attachment 6235087
> 
> 
> Done!
> View attachment 6235089


Those sound/look delicious!


----------



## IGluIt4U

Brown Hornet said:


> Aren't you glad you came and got that thing from me [emoji12]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You betcha!! :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## DV1

Some good looking stuff on the last few pages. Loving the pulled pork.


----------



## nhns4

Pellet guys keep an eye at Wal-Mart. Download the app. Pit boss 40lb comp blend. 2.88$ reg 20+









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

I have 15# of cheddar summer sausage in the MES and 5 or 6 pounds of jerky drying in the dehydrator. Pics later.


----------



## nhns4

Mmmmmm

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

nhns4 said:


> Pellet guys keep an eye at Wal-Mart. Download the app. Pit boss 40lb comp blend. 2.88$ reg 20+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Keep us posted on what you think of these. I've heard mixed reviews so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nhns4

Outback Man said:


> Keep us posted on what you think of these. I've heard mixed reviews so far.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've read mixed on every pellete really. For 35$ it was a no brainer. I've read these give off a better smoke flavor. Not that I've had an issue with smoke flavor but I'll habe plenty of time to burn these down.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

Couple of my recent smokes...

Swineapple-Fun experiment but once is enough

























Bacon-One pepper and one jalepeno. Loving the jalapeño. 


























Armadillo Eggs-Love making these. 1/2 spicy sausage and 1/2 burger with onion/chives cream cheese. They were a hit for the Maywearher/McGregor fight. 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Just pulled the SS out. 










2# Jerky out of the dehydrator..hey it has liquid smoke in it lol!


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Outback Man said:


> Couple of my recent smokes...
> 
> Swineapple-Fun experiment but once is enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon-One pepper and one jalepeno. Loving the jalapeño.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Armadillo Eggs-Love making these. 1/2 spicy sausage and 1/2 burger with onion/chives cream cheese. They were a hit for the Maywearher/McGregor fight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome!! I need to try the armadillo eggs WOW they look crazy good!!


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Smoked a small pork loin on Sunday. Turned out great. Used the snake method with charcoal and used hickory chunks. One of the better ones I've done. 6.5 hours to get to 145 internal. Then crisped up the skin. Wife and I loved it....and apparently my lab did too. I had left the loin on the counter to cool down before putting it in the refrigerator. 

After supper my wife went upstairs and I hopped in the shower. I got out of the shower and the loin was missing, so I ask my wife if she put it away. "Uhhh, no!" was her response.

There was a grease trail on the hardwood floor and a guilty looking lab that had BBQ breath. He ate about 2 pounds. 

Live and learn I guess...


----------



## Hntrss95

Gotta love labradors!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Top round
Teriyaki mustard chicken
Worcestershire-bacon pub burgers
Honey-Chipolte fire beans
Mac salad 

Preparing for an Eagles win over the Skin!!

Joe


----------



## hokiehunter373

I've got some chicken breast and pork chops on now. Hoping for a ravens win! Good luck Joe


----------



## 0nepin

Smoked some gator last knight and it was awesome .oak wood ,2 hr at 230ish degrees.brined it in water,salt and brown sugar for 8hr .patted it dry then seasoned with Tony creole ,garlic powder ,onion powder and black pepper.on three of them i covered with mayonnaise because it worked so good on the fish and those were the best ones.also landed my first tarpon Thursday.intence 3hr battle on trout / redfish rod & reel .74" long


----------



## ruffme

That Tony's will make anything taste good! LOL..
Seriously though, looks good!


----------



## 0nepin

Lol yeah it's good stuff .gator has the texture very close to
Pork imho .cant wait to smoke
Some more.


redruff said:


> That Tony's will make anything taste good! LOL..
> Seriously though, looks good!


----------



## hokiehunter373

0nepin said:


> Smoked some gator last knight and it was awesome .oak wood ,2 hr at 230ish degrees.brined it in water,salt and brown sugar for 8hr .patted it dry then seasoned with Tony creole ,garlic powder ,onion powder and black pepper.on three of them i covered with mayonnaise because it worked so good on the fish and those were the best ones.also landed my first tarpon Thursday.intence 3hr battle on trout / redfish rod & reel .74" long


Dude, awesome! Congrats on the kills and catch. Food looks great


----------



## nrlombar

Good deal alert! Check brickseek.com for local stock!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

nrlombar said:


> Good deal alert! Check brickseek.com for local stock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


  

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

I saw prices as low as $45 in my area but of course everything is sold out. Still really good information to have. Thanks for passing it along.


----------



## switchback84

I looked but had no luck finding them that cheap. That's always my luck. Thanks for taking the time to post!


----------



## bowhuntermitch

nicko said:


> I saw prices as low as $45 in my area but of course everything is sold out. Still really good information to have. Thanks for passing it along.


Same here. Dang!


----------



## DV1

A little off topic but I think this crowd can appreciate my pain.

For my kids birthday party last May, I did a Cinco de Mayo themed party, sombrero's, margarita's, Modelo, Corona and all. I did grilled swordfish tacos with avocado lime crema , pork carnita's and chicken taco's, a mango jalapeno salsa (mango, jalapeno's, red onion, red and green bell peppers, cucumbers, cilantro with a bit of lime juice and olive oil to bring it all together) and a red cabbage slaw (red and green bells, carrots, onion with the cabbage) a fiesta rice, chicken enchalada's and a Tex Mex burger, topped with sharp cheddar, a chipotle lime mayo, grilled red onion, tomato slices and avocado. Homemade guac too. Our kids, and their 4 cousins, and their cousins boyfriends and girlfriends are all those early to mid or mid to late 20's millennials, who either live in, or regularly travel to Center City Philly to hit the food and bar scene. They seem to live for food trucks, street food and these trendy, fancy menu items. Party was a big hit, they raved about it for months actually and constantly request another get together. One of the cousins owns a restaurant and food truck, had the fish taco with slaw, salsa and the crema, which he said was the best thing he ever tasted, even in culinary school, and he was ripping it off for his truck, so I know the food is working. 

So my daughter brings her boyfriend over for dinner. We've met him before, seems like a good kid, although it can be hard to understand what drives these mid 20's kids now-a-days, but she really likes him. Remembering my last success with the millennials, I did chicken and swordfish taco's with that same mango-jalapeno salsa and red cabbage slaw, avocado crema, fiesta rice...all of it, as good or better than last time. He looked at the spread in the kitchen, looking somewhat confused and said something about being a very simple, basic eater... I'm not sure what came next, my eyes started to glaze over, hearing dulled and the room began to spin a little as he pulled a cold flour tortilla out of a bag, grabbed a few burnt chicken nuggets that were headed for the trash, and put them in it. He then poured some of that nasty, orange Ortega taco sauce out of a bottle (I don't even know why my wife keeps that stuff around) on it, folded it up, and ate it. As the light came back to my eyes and room settled down, I managed to make a comment in jest that maybe next time I'll just bust out a box of Kraft Mac N Cheese and boil some hot dogs. He lit up and said that is his favorite meal. Everything got blurry and I lost time after that, not sure where the next 5 minutes went but I eventually became aware of my wife clearing the table and telling me everything was fantastic. 

And now my dilemma: How can I ever let him in the house again.


----------



## hokiehunter373

DV1 said:


> A little off topic but I think this crowd can appreciate my pain.
> 
> For my kids birthday party last May, I did a Cinco de Mayo themed party, sombrero's, margarita's, Modelo, Corona and all. I did pork carnita's and chicken taco's with a mango jalapeno salsa (mango, jalapeno's, red onion, red and green bell peppers, cucumbers, cilantro with a bit of lime juice and olive oil to bring it all together) and a red cabbage slaw (red and green bells, carrots, onion with the cabbage) a fiesta rice, chicken enchalada's and a Tex Mex burger, topped with sharp cheddar, a chipotle lime mayo, grilled red onion, tomato slices and avocado. Homemade guac too. Our kids, and their 4 cousins, and their cousins boyfriends and girlfriends are all those early to mid or mid to late 20's millennials, who either live in, or regularly travel to Center City Philly to hit the food and bar scene. They seem to live for food trucks, street food and these trendy, fancy menu items. Party was a big hit, they raved about it for months actually and constantly request another get together. One of the cousins owns a restaurant and food truck, requested a special order (likes to eat light) so I made him fish tacos with grilled swordfish, the mango salsa, slaw, and topped it with an avocado lime crema, which he said was the best thing he ever tasted, even in culinary school, and he was ripping it off for his truck, so I know the food is working.
> 
> So my daughter brings her boyfriend over for dinner. We've met him before, seems like a good kid, although it can be hard to understand what drives these mid 20's kids now-a-days, but she really likes him. Remembering my last success with the millennials, I did chicken and swordfish taco's with that same mango-jalapeno salsa and red cabbage slaw, avocado crema, fiesta rice...all of it, as good or better than last time. He looked at the spread in the kitchen, looking somewhat confused and said something about being a very simple, basic eater... I'm not sure what came next, my eyes started to glaze over, hearing dulled and the room began to spin a little as he pulled a cold flour tortilla out of a bag, grabbed a few burnt chicken nuggets that were headed for the trash, and put them in it. He then poured some of that nasty, orange Ortega taco sauce out of a bottle (I don't even know why my wife keeps that stuff around) on it, folded it up, and ate it. As the light came back to my eyes and room settled down, I managed to make a comment in jest that maybe next time I'll just bust out a box of Kraft Mac N Cheese and boil some hot dogs. He lit up and said that is his favorite meal. Everything got blurry and I lost time after that, not sure where the next 5 minutes went but I eventually became aware of my wife clearing the table and telling me everything was fantastic.
> 
> And now my dilemma: How can I ever let him in the house again.


this gave me a good laugh. Thanks for that. Keep him around and he'll figure out what's good. Maybe he wasn't lucky enough to have parents that made awesome sounding food!


----------



## d_rek

Anyone who has smoked corned venison what internal temp should I be trying to hit?


----------



## Ebard22

Did some pastrami last week to it to 145 at a temp of 170 over hickory.


----------



## Grizz1219

DV1 said:


> A little off topic but I think this crowd can appreciate my pain.
> 
> For my kids birthday party last May, I did a Cinco de Mayo themed party, sombrero's, margarita's, Modelo, Corona and all. I did grilled swordfish tacos with avocado lime crema , pork carnita's and chicken taco's, a mango jalapeno salsa (mango, jalapeno's, red onion, red and green bell peppers, cucumbers, cilantro with a bit of lime juice and olive oil to bring it all together) and a red cabbage slaw (red and green bells, carrots, onion with the cabbage) a fiesta rice, chicken enchalada's and a Tex Mex burger, topped with sharp cheddar, a chipotle lime mayo, grilled red onion, tomato slices and avocado. Homemade guac too. Our kids, and their 4 cousins, and their cousins boyfriends and girlfriends are all those early to mid or mid to late 20's millennials, who either live in, or regularly travel to Center City Philly to hit the food and bar scene. They seem to live for food trucks, street food and these trendy, fancy menu items. Party was a big hit, they raved about it for months actually and constantly request another get together. One of the cousins owns a restaurant and food truck, had the fish taco with slaw, salsa and the crema, which he said was the best thing he ever tasted, even in culinary school, and he was ripping it off for his truck, so I know the food is working.
> 
> So my daughter brings her boyfriend over for dinner. We've met him before, seems like a good kid, although it can be hard to understand what drives these mid 20's kids now-a-days, but she really likes him. Remembering my last success with the millennials, I did chicken and swordfish taco's with that same mango-jalapeno salsa and red cabbage slaw, avocado crema, fiesta rice...all of it, as good or better than last time. He looked at the spread in the kitchen, looking somewhat confused and said something about being a very simple, basic eater... I'm not sure what came next, my eyes started to glaze over, hearing dulled and the room began to spin a little as he pulled a cold flour tortilla out of a bag, grabbed a few burnt chicken nuggets that were headed for the trash, and put them in it. He then poured some of that nasty, orange Ortega taco sauce out of a bottle (I don't even know why my wife keeps that stuff around) on it, folded it up, and ate it. As the light came back to my eyes and room settled down, I managed to make a comment in jest that maybe next time I'll just bust out a box of Kraft Mac N Cheese and boil some hot dogs. He lit up and said that is his favorite meal. Everything got blurry and I lost time after that, not sure where the next 5 minutes went but I eventually became aware of my wife clearing the table and telling me everything was fantastic.
> 
> And now my dilemma: How can I ever let him in the house again.


I don't make "special" meals.. he eats what you make or he can eat before he comes over.... My thinking...


----------



## meatman

Grizz1219 said:


> I don't make "special" meals.. he eats what you make or he can eat before he comes over.... My thinking...


Im so with you on that one.


----------



## Sfine118

:darkbeer:


----------



## nicko

DV1 said:


> A little off topic but I think this crowd can appreciate my pain.
> 
> For my kids birthday party last May, I did a Cinco de Mayo themed party, sombrero's, margarita's, Modelo, Corona and all. I did grilled swordfish tacos with avocado lime crema , pork carnita's and chicken taco's, a mango jalapeno salsa (mango, jalapeno's, red onion, red and green bell peppers, cucumbers, cilantro with a bit of lime juice and olive oil to bring it all together) and a red cabbage slaw (red and green bells, carrots, onion with the cabbage) a fiesta rice, chicken enchalada's and a Tex Mex burger, topped with sharp cheddar, a chipotle lime mayo, grilled red onion, tomato slices and avocado. Homemade guac too. Our kids, and their 4 cousins, and their cousins boyfriends and girlfriends are all those early to mid or mid to late 20's millennials, who either live in, or regularly travel to Center City Philly to hit the food and bar scene. They seem to live for food trucks, street food and these trendy, fancy menu items. Party was a big hit, they raved about it for months actually and constantly request another get together. One of the cousins owns a restaurant and food truck, had the fish taco with slaw, salsa and the crema, which he said was the best thing he ever tasted, even in culinary school, and he was ripping it off for his truck, so I know the food is working.
> 
> So my daughter brings her boyfriend over for dinner. We've met him before, seems like a good kid, although it can be hard to understand what drives these mid 20's kids now-a-days, but she really likes him. Remembering my last success with the millennials, I did chicken and swordfish taco's with that same mango-jalapeno salsa and red cabbage slaw, avocado crema, fiesta rice...all of it, as good or better than last time. He looked at the spread in the kitchen, looking somewhat confused and said something about being a very simple, basic eater... I'm not sure what came next, my eyes started to glaze over, hearing dulled and the room began to spin a little as he pulled a cold flour tortilla out of a bag, grabbed a few burnt chicken nuggets that were headed for the trash, and put them in it. He then poured some of that nasty, orange Ortega taco sauce out of a bottle (I don't even know why my wife keeps that stuff around) on it, folded it up, and ate it. As the light came back to my eyes and room settled down, I managed to make a comment in jest that maybe next time I'll just bust out a box of Kraft Mac N Cheese and boil some hot dogs. He lit up and said that is his favorite meal. Everything got blurry and I lost time after that, not sure where the next 5 minutes went but I eventually became aware of my wife clearing the table and telling me everything was fantastic.
> 
> And now my dilemma: How can I ever let him in the house again.


HA HA HA!!!! That kid is really....something. Maybe keep up with the exotic off-the-beaten-path foods and he'll just eat before he comes over.


----------



## DV1

Grizz1219 said:


> I don't make "special" meals.. he eats what you make or he can eat before he comes over.... My thinking...


Fish taco's with the rice is what we were eating. I only made the chicken because my daughter called that day and said he was coming for dinner, and he doesn't eat fish. The salsa and slaw were made the day before.

While that little story is mostly true, it was embellished here and there (you should be able to tell _where_ ) for the sake of humor.


----------



## nicko

I've toyed with the idea of bumping up to a large BGE on and off. I have a medium and it has served me well by and large but there have been the occasional meals where I wished I had a large. Now I have a chance to pick up a used large that comes with the plate setter, cast-iron cooking grate, tiered cooking rack, and vertical chicken roaster for under $800. 

I wasn't looking to spend the money but this may be too good of a deal to pass up.


----------



## BGagner

nicko said:


> I've toyed with the idea of bumping up to a large BGE on and off. I have a medium and it has served me well by and large but there have been the occasional meals where I wished I had a large. Now I have a chance to pick up a used large that comes with the plate setter, cast-iron cooking grate, tiered cooking rack, and vertical chicken roaster for under $800.
> 
> I wasn't looking to spend the money but this may be too good of a deal to pass up.


That sounds like a pretty good deal to me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

nicko said:


> I've toyed with the idea of bumping up to a large BGE on and off. I have a medium and it has served me well by and large but there have been the occasional meals where I wished I had a large. Now I have a chance to pick up a used large that comes with the plate setter, cast-iron cooking grate, tiered cooking rack, and vertical chicken roaster for under $800.
> 
> I wasn't looking to spend the money but this may be too good of a deal to pass up.


Do it. I have the Big Joe which is the same as the large BGE and I have never wished i had something smaller.


----------



## 0nepin

Jerky looks amazing


pbuck said:


> Just pulled the SS out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2# Jerky out of the dehydrator..hey it has liquid smoke in it lol!


----------



## pbuck

nicko said:


> I've toyed with the idea of bumping up to a large BGE on and off. I have a medium and it has served me well by and large but there have been the occasional meals where I wished I had a large. Now I have a chance to pick up a used large that comes with the plate setter, cast-iron cooking grate, tiered cooking rack, and vertical chicken roaster for under $800.
> 
> I wasn't looking to spend the money but this may be too good of a deal to pass up.


That's a great deal. It's not like you can wear one out. An occasional new gasket is about all the maintenance they ever need unless something gets broken by mishandling.


----------



## pbuck

Managed to kill a caribou last week. By chance, has anyone ever done any 'bou meat on the smoker? I kept 1 whole front shoulder and may try to do it on the BGE.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Wow, pbuck. Freakin awesome! Congrats on the kill


----------



## adr1601

Congrats on that Caribou!! Curious how those things taste?


----------



## DV1

Congrats on the caribou, great pic too, love it. Caribou meat is really good, better than whitetail for me but I've never had it smoked.


----------



## 12-Ringer

DV1 said:


> And now my dilemma: How can I ever let him in the house again.


The things we do to keep our little girls happy

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

3lbs of venison jerky in now....awesome nitrate free recipe for those interested....sweet-heat.....

1 cup Worcestershire
1/2 cup dark brown sugar
1/4 cup hot Sriracha sauce
1/4 cup chicken broth
2 heaping tblspns honey
2 tblspoons Adobe red lid
2 tblspoons garlic powder

Smoke with Hickory 140-180 4-8 hours depending on thickness and desired tenderness.

I use a slicer to ensure relatively even slices and try to keep my temps around 160 for the first 2hours, up to 180-200 after that until done. Don't like mine crisp, rather bendable (like Jack Links). Usually gets that way around 5 hours.

Remember no nitrates here so the pack should be refrigerated. Best if gone in a week or so...

Awesome recipe, you can ramp up the heat or back it off depending on your preferences...


----------



## switchback84

So I was given a 7.5lb brisket flat and I have a few questions. My plan is to dry rub it 24 hours before I smoke it, thinking I will smoke it around 225 with apple and oak.

My questions are the brisket has a sell by date of 9/22 but I can't smoke it until Saturday or Sunday, should I freeze and thaw it or should a few days past the sell by date be ok??

I'm using chunks of wood for the smoke how many fist sizes chunks is recommended? And last help a newbie with any brisket tips!

Thanks


----------



## ruffme

Lucky you!

Sell by date is just a way for the store to know how old inventory is. You are plenty good until the weekend without freezing it.

Briskets can be tricky.
1. The temp will go up and then it will sit there and not go up for a long time. LEAVE IT alone. People get impatient and want to crank the heat to get it moving again.
patients is a virtue with brisket.

2. Cook to doneness NOT temperature, every brisket I've done has been a little different. One will be done at 200, then next one not even close!

3. be sure to cut it right and take the burnt tips off! They are fantastic!


----------



## 0nepin

Some more fish .finally got the triple tail figured out .blackend triple tail might the best eating on the planet .but I smoked some fresh Spanish mackerel this evening and it's my new favorite smoked fish.


----------



## pbuck

hokiehunter373 said:


> Wow, pbuck. Freakin awesome! Congrats on the kill





adr1601 said:


> Congrats on that Caribou!! Curious how those things taste?





DV1 said:


> Congrats on the caribou, great pic too, love it. Caribou meat is really good, better than whitetail for me but I've never had it smoked.


Thanks, guys! 

I have a bunch of steaks, sausage meat and backstrap and kept one shoulder whole. 

For the shoulder, I'm thinking of hitting it with some smoke in the Egg for a couple hours then foiling it and braising it till it's done. 

Finished getting it all put up today. I had extra sausage trimmings so I made up a small batch of burger. 7# caribou and 3# of fatty pork shoulder with about 1/2# cheap bacon thrown in. I cooked up a burger and it turned out really well. Not dry at all. 


















As for the taste. Well, it's a little different than deer but it doesn't taste like chicken. Lol!


----------



## Ebard22

that's a pretty impressive butchering setup you've got there pbuck!


----------



## pbuck

Ebard22 said:


> that's a pretty impressive butchering setup you've got there pbuck!


Thanks! I put it together in the basement last summer. It was rough plumbed for a bathroom. Now I don't have to haul everything up and down to the kitchen.


----------



## Jerred44

QUESTION FOR YOU SMOKERS, I HAVE USED THIS RECIPE BEFORE AND LOVED IT, BUT NEVER TRIED IT IN A SMOKER, WHAT KIND OF WOOD CHIPS WOOD U GUYS RECOMMEND FOR THIS?

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1272555


----------



## adr1601

Jerred44 said:


> QUESTION FOR YOU SMOKERS, I HAVE USED THIS RECIPE BEFORE AND LOVED IT, BUT NEVER TRIED IT IN A SMOKER, WHAT KIND OF WOOD CHIPS WOOD U GUYS RECOMMEND FOR THIS?
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1272555


Smoke can be a very personal thing. I like a lot of smoke on sausage and balogna type stuff so I use hickory or white oak.


----------



## nhns4

Makin due at work









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

pbuck said:


> Thanks! I put it together in the basement last summer. It was rough plumbed for a bathroom. Now I don't have to haul everything up and down to the kitchen.


On your pastrami recipe. What's your thoughts on skipping the steaming part and just smoking to 155?


----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> On your pastrami recipe. What's your thoughts on skipping the steaming part and just smoking to 155?


I might try that next time I do it. Most recipes say to just steam it to reheat. 

I did steam to finish the first time and it turned out so well I didn't want to mess with success the following times. Might not be the right way but it worked so I stuck with it. Lol!


----------



## adr1601

pbuck said:


> I might try that next time I do it. Most recipes say to just steam it to reheat.
> 
> I did steam to finish the first time and it turned out so well I didn't want to mess with success the following times. Might not be the right way but it worked so I stuck with it. Lol!


I just 15# out to thaw so I'll try half with your recipe unsteamed and do the other my recipe.
Thanks for the input.


----------



## adr1601

8# of elk in the pbuck recipe.
View attachment 6249061


----------



## pbuck

Dang!!!! My mouth is watering!!


----------



## chaded

Congrats Paul on that Bou!


----------



## IGluIt4U

Yea, congrats on the 'bou pbuck! I'm jealous!! :cheers:


----------



## adr1601

Just got this hunters harvest mag from Cabelas and this is in it.
View attachment 6249195


----------



## adr1601

Not sure how to make the pic bigger?


----------



## pbuck

chaded said:


> Congrats Paul on that Bou!





IGluIt4U said:


> Yea, congrats on the 'bou pbuck! I'm jealous!! :cheers:


Thanks, fellers! 



adr1601 said:


> Just got this hunters harvest mag from Cabelas and this is in it.
> View attachment 6249195


Funny how that just showed up. I see they call for a steam finish too.


----------



## adr1601

pbuck said:


> Thanks, fellers!
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how that just showed up. I see they call for a steam finish too.


I'm gonna start this one tomm with the other 7#. This steam finish is to cook it to 150 and then splash with broth and wrap and rest for 30 minutes.
I'll work on a better pic.


----------



## adr1601

7# of the Cabelas recipe.
View attachment 6250037


----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> 7# of the Cabelas recipe.
> View attachment 6250037


That's a lot of pastrami!!!!

I'm really curious as to how these turn out.


----------



## adr1601

You'll know in about 12 days.


----------



## nicko

Stopped at the local butcher shop to pick up a brisket to smoke up tomorrow and they had it on sale for $5.99 per lb so I picked up two of them. I'll cut both in half, wrap and freeze three halfs, and smoke one tomorrow. With just three of us in the house, cooking up an entire cut means a lot leftover.


----------



## nrlombar

What's the most amount of meat # wise anyone has ever cooked in an MES30. I'm smoking pork for BIL wedding and got 4 MES30's ready to go. Looking to do around 300# of meat. Most I have ever done is 30# in one smoker. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebard22

I did 27 pounds and it was pretty full. 300 is a lot, good luck!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

nrlombar said:


> What's the most amount of meat # wise anyone has ever cooked in an MES30. I'm smoking pork for BIL wedding and got 4 MES30's ready to go. Looking to do around 300# of meat. Most I have ever done is 30# in one smoker.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I had 40lbs more than once...problem you're going to have to make for rotating the trays as when it gets packed like that you'll likely experience significantly different temps from the top tray to the bottom which results in a LOT of "lost" meat "over/under cooked if you're not rotating.

Joe


----------



## nrlombar

Thanks guys I meant to say 150# for 300 people. I picked up 3 mes30 for $75 last week and sold to friends under the condition they let me borrow for wedding. I am going to keep my eye for 1 or 2 more for me to keep. Help crank out the snack sticks and summer sausage this fall hopefully! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

Been awhile since I had the smoker going.
View attachment 6252647


----------



## fap1800

adr1601 said:


> Been awhile since I had the smoker going.
> View attachment 6252647


Elk?


----------



## adr1601

fap1800 said:


> Elk?


I wish I could make Elk look and taste that good. Those are skin on Chicken thighs. 
Even I can make those taste great.


----------



## cjcg7980

I was fortunate enough to shoot a nice doe last Saturday and just got it back from the processor. I had him slice me up some jerky, and just got it loaded up on the rec tec. Marinated in dales original marinade and dusted with black ops brisket seasoning.


----------



## 12-Ringer

cjcg7980 said:


> I was fortunate enough to shoot a nice doe last Saturday and just got it back from the processor. I had him slice me up some jerky, and just got it loaded up on the rec tec. Marinated in dales original marinade and dusted with black ops brisket seasoning.


Looks good...been spitting out tons of jerky myself. Seems the Traeger has been running non-stop lately. Got a small electric slicer from Cabelas...man what a difference it makes across the board from prep to smoking. With the uniform sliced pieces everything comes off at just about the same time.

Ive been averaging about 4 hours at temps between 140-165. Using the sweet heat recipe I posted earlier...I can't make the stuff fast enough (lol).

Curious what temps and time frame your using.

Joe


----------



## cjcg7980

The lowest my rec tec goes is 200 degrees so roughly 2 hours 45 minutes to 3 hours. It does a great job though. I used to do it by dehydrator but it took forever and made a mess. Plus I like the smoke flavor. Here is a pic of finished product.


----------



## Outback Man

cjcg7980 said:


> The lowest my rec tec goes is 200 degrees so roughly 2 hours 45 minutes to 3 hours. It does a great job though. I used to do it by dehydrator but it took forever and made a mess. Plus I like the smoke flavor. Here is a pic of finished product.


Should go to 180° if everything is set up right (I.e. auger feed rate.). I've done some in my 680 but feel it cooks more than dries and that I lose a lot of my main flavor to the smoke flavor. Now I cold smoke it for 2 hours with an A-maze-n tube and then dehydrate. I like that combo better so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

NoDeerInIowa said:


> I'm sorry I dissed traeger. I just finished putting together my new Traeger Timberline 1300. This thing is a freaking tank! The body is fully double walled, the controller seems to be pretty intuitive. It even has a super smoke setting. It has a feature that I haven't found on any other top of the line machines- when your food reaches the desired temp, you can set it to automatically keep warm, just what I was looking for. I'm going to have to figure out a shelf below the grill body, but I am very impressed so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk



How have you been liking this so far?


----------



## Arrowmagic2020

Hungry now


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

chaded said:


> How have you been liking this so far?


After several issues and what was initially a good customer service experience, it sadly went back to the retailer where I bought it. The first was a faulty auger motor and restricted airflow which caused fire to burn back into the auger tube. That was the good cs experience, both from the store and Traeger. The store put me in touch with the regional sales guy, who put me in touch with the Timberline engineer, new motor was overnighted to me, along with instructions to remove the shroud from the induction fan to improve airflow.
Next was a seemingly minor thing. Grease/ cooking juices running out both sides instead of flowing through the "grease trap". Which is a trough running along the front of the grill to a drain and catch pan on the left side. Now, if the seams had been welded, it would have simply pooled in the bottom of the grill instead of staining my deck. Lol. Not a huge thing, but hugely annoying considering the cost of this unit. 
Next was some 50+° temperature spikes. Not merely spikes, I guess. They would last for a couple hours if I didn't adjust temp or open the lid. This is where the cs became less than stellar. Talked to the sales guy 3 different times along with several texts. I was told the the engineers would be contacting me. Never happened. I then talked to the store owner again, who was also not happy. He spoke to the sales guy, who again said they would be contacting me. The store owner said if I wasn't happy and it didn't get resolved to bring it back. I waited for a week, still heard nothing. Then the auger motor took a crap again.
I will say it made some great food. As long as the auger worked and you were there to babysit the temps.
I am reluctant to post all this because I really wanted to love this grill, and Traeger has a huge following. But, this was my experience, take it for what it is. I don't want to crap on them because I know they do make some good products, maybe this was a Friday grill?

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

NoDeerInIowa said:


> After several issues and what was initially a good customer service experience, it sadly went back to the retailer where I bought it. The first was a faulty auger motor and restricted airflow which caused fire to burn back into the auger tube. That was the good cs experience, both from the store and Traeger. The store put me in touch with the regional sales guy, who put me in touch with the Timberline engineer, new motor was overnighted to me, along with instructions to remove the shroud from the induction fan to improve airflow.
> Next was a seemingly minor thing. Grease/ cooking juices running out both sides instead of flowing through the "grease trap". Which is a trough running along the front of the grill to a drain and catch pan on the left side. Now, if the seams had been welded, it would have simply pooled in the bottom of the grill instead of staining my deck. Lol. Not a huge thing, but hugely annoying considering the cost of this unit.
> Next was some 50+° temperature spikes. Not merely spikes, I guess. They would last for a couple hours if I didn't adjust temp or open the lid. This is where the cs became less than stellar. Talked to the sales guy 3 different times along with several texts. I was told the the engineers would be contacting me. Never happened. I then talked to the store owner again, who was also not happy. He spoke to the sales guy, who again said they would be contacting me. The store owner said if I wasn't happy and it didn't get resolved to bring it back. I waited for a week, still heard nothing. Then the auger motor took a crap again.
> I will say it made some great food. As long as the auger worked and you were there to babysit the temps.
> I am reluctant to post all this because I really wanted to love this grill, and Traeger has a huge following. But, this was my experience, take it for what it is. I don't want to crap on them because I know they do make some good products, maybe this was a Friday grill?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk



Thanks for the feedback. I would not be impressed with that if it had been me either. I have been hearing of some other issues as well now that they have been out for a little bit and people have been using them. Hopefully they get the bugs worked out but i might be looking into a yoder or something else.


----------



## nrlombar

chaded said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I would not be impressed with that if it had been me either. I have been hearing of some other issues as well now that they have been out for a little bit and people have been using them. Hopefully they get the bugs worked out but i might be looking into a yoder or something else.


Either that or hold out for Gen 2. I always leary of Gen 1 products

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

chaded said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I would not be impressed with that if it had been me either. I have been hearing of some other issues as well now that they have been out for a little bit and people have been using them. Hopefully they get the bugs worked out but i might be looking into a yoder or something else.


My neighbor and I are both ordering Yoders. I was finally able to see them in person, and was super impressed with build quality. The only negative thing I have heard is that they tend to use more pellets than average.

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Love my Pro Series 34....not one issue thus far. Sorry to you had issues, but glad they honored s the return...heard a few horror stories about the Timberline and returns.

Joe


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

12-Ringer said:


> Love my Pro Series 34....not one issue thus far.
> 
> Joe


Which is why I was reluctant to share my experience. I'm glad yours is a good machine. I know a lot of guys that have them with no issues.

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Which is why I was reluctant to share my experience. I'm glad yours is a good machine. I know a lot of guys that have them with no issues.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


I have heard a lot of issues with the Timberline...two guys in my area both returned there's...funny both had the same auger issues and one was having issues with the Bluetooth component as well. One went with the pro 34 and the other a rectec, both very happy they made the change....

Should never be reluctant to share, could save someone else the possible headaches...not like any of us own stock (unfortunately) in the company.


Joe


----------



## cjcg7980

I have had my rec tec for 5 years and I can honestly say I've never had a single issue.


----------



## sawtoothscream

Walmart had baby backs for $5-6 . Cooked 3 today for my last smoke until deer ends.

Finally have this akorn figured out. Last 3 smokes have been flawless and stress free. Plus the food , yum. 

Want to do a brisket next. Had one my uncle made on his smokin it and it was really good.


----------



## adr1601

Into the smoker with the pastrami.
View attachment 6258303


----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> Into the smoker with the pastrami.
> View attachment 6258303


And?


----------



## adr1601

So far I can't pick a winner. They're pretty different in taste and texture. Gonna slice it up in the next day or so and do some taste testing with the wife. I'll try to give a better opinion them.


----------



## joesandi

Another wild turkey breast. Still need to learn patience and starting a little earlier.


----------



## pbuck

joesandi said:


> Another wild turkey breast. Still need to learn patience and starting a little earlier.


Last one I did I basted it with honey every 1/2 or so. It turned out really well.


----------



## TauntoHawk

need to try a turkey


want to try some jerky in the smoker ive always done oven or dehydrator. whats the standard time and temp for jerky


----------



## nicko

So the last two briskets I did came out tasting good but a little on the dry side. I pull them at 190 IT, put some pats of butter and brown sugar on, and foil them up and put in a cooler wrapped in towels. I think the problem is in the past, I foiled them at 170 IT and put them back on to get up to the final temp. I did not do that with the last couple smokes. The fat rendering seems to take place in the 160ish range so 170 is the perfect temp to wrap the cut in foil to retain all that moisture. I'll try it again this weekend.


----------



## hokiehunter373

nicko said:


> So the last two briskets I did came out tasting good but a little on the dry side. I pull them at 190 IT, put some pats of butter and brown sugar on, and foil them up and put in a cooler wrapped in towels. I think the problem is in the past, I foiled them at 170 IT and put them back on to get up to the final temp. I did not do that with the last couple smokes. The fat rendering seems to take place in the 160ish range so 170 is the perfect temp to wrap the cut in foil to retain all that moisture. I'll try it again this weekend.


I don't foil at all and keep them on until 203. Perfect every time.


----------



## nicko

hokiehunter373 said:


> I don't foil at all and keep them on until 203. Perfect every time.



How doll long do you let them sit wrapped up after pulling them off the heat?


----------



## Boxerboxer

nicko said:


> So the last two briskets I did came out tasting good but a little on the dry side. I pull them at 190 IT, put some pats of butter and brown sugar on, and foil them up and put in a cooler wrapped in towels. I think the problem is in the past, I foiled them at 170 IT and put them back on to get up to the final temp. I did not do that with the last couple smokes. The fat rendering seems to take place in the 160ish range so 170 is the perfect temp to wrap the cut in foil to retain all that moisture. I'll try it again this weekend.


190 seems really low to pull a brisket off the cooker. Not saying a brisket could NEVER be done at that IT but unless it’s probe tender I would let it go at least another 10 degrees. If it’s really dry that early a dry bribe beforehand could help if you’re not already doing it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

nicko said:


> How doll long do you let them sit wrapped up after pulling them off the heat?


However long until dinner


----------



## pbuck

Pulling at too low a temp can actually make meat drier if it hasn't reached a high enough temp to break down the collagens as that's where most of the "moisture" comes from.


----------



## Billy H

6 pounds ready to smoke.


----------



## zmax hunter

View attachment 6266113


Went to Topeka last night, working on my daughters car and house..decided to add a few miles, 60,..and went to Olathe. They have a numerous bbq tools, smokers, sauces, rubs,..etc..
I picked up some Strawberry's Grand Champion rub as well as Smoking Guns sweet heat...my wife really likes it..also bought 3 different kinds of sauce..
They are online if anyone is looking for lots of KC bbq flavors


----------



## Outback Man

Re-stocked the freezer. The smoked bear roasts have been a huge hit at work. I took a couple to the guide and he liked them so much he sent me back with a bunch of moose, bear, and venison to smoke for him and bring back next year. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjcg7980

Congrats on the nice bear


----------



## live2dream

Just wondering what you guys recommend for a meat probe thermometer?


----------



## 12-Ringer

live2dream said:


> Just wondering what you guys recommend for a meat probe thermometer?


I can't complain at all about my Ivation...when my Maverick acted up I tried the Ivation and glad I did...everything you want/need and more....
https://www.ebay.com/i/132116528477?chn=ps&dispItem=1

I also have a Meater..I was one of their original backers a couple of years ago and have supported them through their current campaign. I have a single probe at this time and am waiting on the block with 4-probes and the wi-fi extender. The Meater is very accurate with regard to matching the probes on the Ivation and/or those on my Traeger. The meater app is free, very easy to navigate and pretty interesting. The only drawback I have expereinced thus far is the range. If I am monitoring with my phone (Iphone 6s), I cannot stray too far from the smoker or I lose the signal. It really isn't that big of an issue because when I do get back into range it automatically syncs and all is well. I have an older Ipdad, that I sit on the table next to the smoker/grill and I can monitor with that if I was so anal that I needed second by second updates. The best part of the meater is the wireless feature, we use it for everything, even normal dinners in the oven these days. I have been amazed how much easier it is to cook by temp and not time AND how much better your food tastes....

https://meater.com/


You'll likely want to add a good instant read to your aresenal too and this little guy has been awesome for the price....fast, accurate, easy to clean, batteries last a LONG time..these are knock-offs of the thermapen, but every bit as fast, accurate and durable at 1/4 of the price
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GRFHXVQ?aaxitk=FziLn7iblitl691TtVC2Dg

Hope this helps.

Joe


----------



## Outback Man

My Maverick crapped out early on me and my iGrill occasionally does things that makes me wonder about its accuracy. I too was an early backer for the Meater and I'm waiting on my 4 probe and block. The wireless probes I'm sure is going to be nice but the wifi monitoring and being able to leave the house and know what's going on is what I'm looking forward too. The length of time it's taken is painful, and had I not already given them that money I'd of probably bought a Fireboard by now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Outback Man said:


> My Maverick crapped out early on me and my iGrill occasionally does things that makes me wonder about its accuracy. I too was an early backer for the Meater and I'm waiting on my 4 probe and block. The wireless probes I'm sure is going to be nice but the wifi monitoring and being able to leave the house and know what's going on is what I'm looking forward too. The length of time it's taken is painful, and had I not already given them that money I'd of probably bought a Fireboard by now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL - I felt the same way and when the last "update" came out via email I responded about the continued push-backs on the release date, they sent me a single monitor...it really is nice, LOTS of potential...but about "leaving the house", not so sure that will be possible...at least with the single probe, I can't even move the opposite end of my 20' deck without loosing the signal and it doesn't matter if it is in my Traeger, Masterbuit, or Weber...not to rain on your parade, just helping you be prepared. FWIW - I've reached out several times afterwards and they are indicating that the wireless extender that is built into the block that holds the 4-probe helps, but it is still bluetooth and has to be in range (unless I missed something)?

Joe


----------



## carramrod6

zmax hunter said:


> View attachment 6266113
> 
> 
> Went to Topeka last night, working on my daughters car and house..decided to add a few miles, 60,..and went to Olathe. They have a numerous bbq tools, smokers, sauces, rubs,..etc..
> I picked up some Strawberry's Grand Champion rub as well as Smoking Guns sweet heat...my wife really likes it..also bought 3 different kinds of sauce..
> They are online if anyone is looking for lots of KC bbq flavors


Love that store. I'm there every few weeks. I have no reason to ever make my own rub, because if they don't have it, I don't need it.


----------



## Outback Man

12-Ringer said:


> LOL - I felt the same way and when the last "update" came out via email I responded about the continued push-backs on the release date, they sent me a single monitor...it really is nice, LOTS of potential...but about "leaving the house", not so sure that will be possible...at least with the single probe, I can't even move the opposite end of my 20' deck without loosing the signal and it doesn't matter if it is in my Traeger, Masterbuit, or Weber...not to rain on your parade, just helping you be prepared. FWIW - I've reached out several times afterwards and they are indicating that the wireless extender that is built into the block that holds the 4-probe helps, but it is still bluetooth and has to be in range (unless I missed something)?
> 
> Joe


My understanding was the block could use your home wifi to connect to the cloud and that the app connected to that info allowing the long range monitoring, but that the singles were just bluetooth. I'll sure feel dumb if that's not the case cause that was really the purpose in buying it. Wireless probes are nice but really aren't needed unless a rotisserie is being used, and I don't have one of those. I guess I'll find out in 2020 when it finally arrives. [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13] Maybe I'll have to try to weasel them out of a single probe too. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## live2dream

Thanks 12 ringer! Ordered the ovation!


----------



## Billy H

Been a while since I made jerky. I committed sacrilege and cut up two pounds of backstrap. One pound garlic pepper, one pound of teriyaki. 

The garlic pepper was just a run of the mill dry marinade.

The teriyaki I just winged it with some kikoman, maple syrup ,black pepper, here's the heat rub, a little salt, sprinkled a little red pepper flakes just before smoking. Holy smokes is it ever good. 

Sliced 1/4 inch thick. Marinaded these in zip locks for almost 48 hours Mixing them around a few times. Hung it in the top of the smoker at 160 with hickory smoke for 4 hours then bumped it to 180 for 45 minutes.

Pic sucks as it looks black, but it is a perfect deep red color. Won't last long.


----------



## sawtoothscream

Making a pork loin tonight. haven't made one before but seems simple enough. Probably just coat it with oil and sprinkle on a little garlic, pepper and brown sugar.


----------



## nrlombar

Anyone got a homemade smoked hot sauce recipe they would like to share? I'm a big Frank's/cholula fan and don't like Tabasco. Trying to make something like Frank's or cholula but more smokey. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

Billy H said:


> View attachment 6272241
> 
> 
> Been a while since I made jerky. I committed sacrilege and cut up two pounds of backstrap. One pound garlic pepper, one pound of teriyaki.
> 
> The garlic pepper was just a run of the mill dry marinade.
> 
> The teriyaki I just winged it with some kikoman, maple syrup ,black pepper, here's the heat rub, a little salt, sprinkled a little red pepper flakes just before smoking. Holy smokes is it ever good.
> 
> Sliced 1/4 inch thick. Marinaded these in zip locks for almost 48 hours Mixing them around a few times. Hung it in the top of the smoker at 160 with hickory smoke for 4 hours then bumped it to 180 for 45 minutes.
> 
> Pic sucks as it looks black, but it is a perfect deep red color. Won't last long.


Back strap makes excellent jerky. It just seems to be a much better texture.


----------



## Outback Man

Haven't fired up the smoker in awhile. Did some brown sugar & kosher salt dry brined cedar planked salmon fillets, some turkey and cheese stuffed portobello mushrooms with Montreal Steak Seasoning (they are awesome,) and then just some chicken breasts for some chicken tacos and other stuff this week. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

adr1601 said:


> Back strap makes excellent jerky. It just seems to be a much better texture.


For sure. When i normally smoke back strap I cut it into medallions and smoke them with a five pepper rub. They go fast and I'm lucky if I get one or two.


----------



## pbuck

Billy H said:


> For sure. When i normally smoke back strap I cut it into medallions and smoke them with a five pepper rub. They go fast and I'm lucky if I get one or two.


Care to share a little more info on those? I have some caribou back strap I'm looking to do a little differently than my normal stuff.


----------



## Billy H

pbuck said:


> Care to share a little more info on those? I have some caribou back strap I'm looking to do a little differently than my normal stuff.


Sure, actually very simple. I cut them about 1/2 to 3/4 inch thick. Then just put some of the spice pictured on them and toss on the smoker. I use an offset smoker when I do this and place them right next to the fire box. It doesn't take long for them to be done ,you'll know. Word of warning this stuff has some heat. Not stupid hot as I like to taste the food I make, but it's got heat. Might want to try it on something before you make a big batch. Sounds crazy to put heat on red meat but we like venison done like this. They are not very big and we just eat them as a finger food while we are waiting on the main course whatever that may be. 

Stuff is really good for smoking wings as well.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> View attachment 6272241
> 
> 
> Been a while since I made jerky. I committed sacrilege and cut up two pounds of backstrap. One pound garlic pepper, one pound of teriyaki.
> 
> The garlic pepper was just a run of the mill dry marinade.
> 
> The teriyaki I just winged it with some kikoman, maple syrup ,black pepper, here's the heat rub, a little salt, sprinkled a little red pepper flakes just before smoking. Holy smokes is it ever good.
> 
> Sliced 1/4 inch thick. Marinaded these in zip locks for almost 48 hours Mixing them around a few times. Hung it in the top of the smoker at 160 with hickory smoke for 4 hours then bumped it to 180 for 45 minutes.
> 
> Pic sucks as it looks black, but it is a perfect deep red color. Won't last long.


Look great Billy - great minds must think alike as I currently have 4.5lbs marinading, it will hit the smoker this afternoon. I have it separated into two separate batches; sweet heat and island teriyaki. Each has been marinating for about 19 hours at this point, will be close to 25 by the time they hit the smoke.

The sweet-heat is my new favorite....
1 cup of Worchestershire
1/4 cup honey
1/2 cup dark brown sugar
1/4 cup of Sriracha sauce (add more for more heat)
This is an awesome blend, tasty with all of the heat on the back side - you know a minute after you start chewing

The Island Teriyaki is super simple...I just sprinkle some Adobe Red lid on the cuts and let it rest for about 30-mins and then use a bottle or two of this...
https://www.soyvay.com/products/island-teriyaki/
(they make a Hoisin Garlic that is awesome too)

Used the new slicer to get uniform slices, I too start with cuts about 1/4" they shrink to just about right size...

(I'll update with pics later)

Curious, Billy - what do you use as a test to determine when the cuts are done?

Joe


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> Curious, Billy - what do you use as a test to determine when the cuts are done?
> 
> Joe


This time I hung a piece in there that was about 3/4 inch thick 2 inches wide and stuck a temp probe in the side of that. When that hit 145 they looked about right and picked one out and checked it. I pulled them off and they were just right. Seemed to work pretty well.

If you like heat on the back end of your goodies give "sloppy seconds,here's the heat" a try. Add some to your normal mix.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> This time I hung a piece in there that was about 3/4 inch thick 2 inches wide and stuck a temp probe in the side of that. When that hit 145 they looked about right and picked one out and checked it. I pulled them off and they were just right. Seemed to work pretty well.
> 
> If you like heat on the back end of your goodies give "sloppy seconds,here's the heat" a try. Add some to your normal mix.


thanks for the tip(s)!!

Joe


----------



## pbuck

Thanks, Billie. I'll look up that 5 pepper shake.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Here’s the jerky I mentioned earlier...about 2.25lbs in each bag. Both have been marinading in fridge for about 25 hours....


















Sweet heat in the Traeger first...I filled the top rack after the pic...










Update later!

Joe


----------



## Billy H

Looks good


----------



## 12-Ringer

Thanks for the tip Bill...it worked perfectly....1/2 vacuum sealed...this 1/2 for the weekend. 









Island teriyaki tomorrow and BBQ smokehouse meatloafs Wednesday...

Joe


----------



## Billy H

pbuck said:


> Thanks, Billie. I'll look up that 5 pepper shake.


You can get the stuff here. I find that the small business guys stuff is so much better than the crap at the grocery store. 
http://www.oldsaratogaspicerub.com/index.html


----------



## fap1800

If I can't get in the stand today then I may as well smoke something. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Damn Fap....looks great!!!


----------



## fap1800

For sure. Got a little indigestion but it was worth it. Lol! My father dropped off a couple pheasants that I'm gonna smoke tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndratecaller

12-Ringer said:


> Thanks for the tip Bill...it worked perfectly....1/2 vacuum sealed...this 1/2 for the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Island teriyaki tomorrow and BBQ smokehouse meatloafs Wednesday...
> 
> Joe


Quick question, how long and what temp did you smoke this at if you don't mind me asking. I'm sure proper temps are in this thread somewhere but I can't sift through 280 pages, haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

2ndratecaller said:


> Quick question, how long and what temp did you smoke this at if you don't mind me asking. I'm sure proper temps are in this thread somewhere but I can't sift through 280 pages, haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like to keep the temps around 160-maybe up to 180...depending in the thickness of your cuts it tends to be around 4 hours...Billy offered a great tip that worked wonderfully, I cut a small piece about 3/4" thick and used my quick read pen on it...when it hit 140 degrees the rest were done perfectly...turns out it was right out 4 hours (lol)....

Hope this helps.


----------



## Luke M

12-Ringer, 
How long is jerky done in the smoker good for if refrigerated? I know I have left dehydrated meats on the counter for a few days and is still good, and with refrigerating it it can last about 14 days (ziplock bags of course).


----------



## 2ndratecaller

12-Ringer said:


> I like to keep the temps around 160-maybe up to 180...depending in the thickness of your cuts it tends to be around 4 hours...Billy offered a great tip that worked wonderfully, I cut a small piece about 3/4" thick and used my quick read pen on it...when it hit 140 degrees the rest were done perfectly...turns out it was right out 4 hours (lol)....
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks man, gonna give this a try this week or weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

fap1800 said:


> If I can't get in the stand today then I may as well smoke something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great! Those country style ribs on the right?


----------



## fap1800

adr1601 said:


> Looks great! Those country style ribs on the right?


Yup and bone in pork tenderloin. All marked down to move at the local grocery store. Got the loin for $6 and the ribs for $4. Can't beat that. 

Have three pheasants going right now that I soaked in apple cider and shredded tangerines. I've never done a bird on the Traeger yet so we'll see how it goes. Using applewood and have it set at 225.


----------



## adr1601

fap1800 said:


> Yup and bone in pork tenderloin. All marked down to move at the local grocery store. Got the loin for $6 and the ribs for $4. Can't beat that.
> 
> Have three pheasants going right now that I soaked in apple cider and shredded tangerines. I've never done a bird on the Traeger yet so we'll see how it goes. Using applewood and have it set at 225.


Good luck with them. It can be a challenge not drying them out.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Luke M said:


> 12-Ringer,
> How long is jerky done in the smoker good for if refrigerated? I know I have left dehydrated meats on the counter for a few days and is still good, and with refrigerating it it can last about 14 days (ziplock bags of course).


That really depends on how you prepare it. If you’re using a homemade concoction is out of the fridge that include things like Worchester sauce vinegar salt pepper’s etc. I would say you probably don’t want to going longer than two weeks. However if you’re using a commercially marketed plan that has preservative nitrates it will last much longer. I know around here I never have to worry about how long it will last that usually gone before I even get any. 

Maybe someone else will chime in with their thoughts on this as well.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Three BBQ smokehouse meatloafs complete and island teriyaki jerky going strong....



































Looks like I’ll be cleaning the smoker via headamp again tonight....

Joe


----------



## Billy H

Four logs of summer sausage in the smoke. Used AC Legg summer sausage mix and added a pile of cheddar cheese. Fingers crossed .


----------



## pbuck

Billy H said:


> Four logs of summer sausage in the smoke. Used AC Legg summer sausage mix and added a pile of cheddar cheese. Fingers crossed .


That’s my favorite SS seasoning. I just made some with venison & cheddar about a month ago. Only thing I change is I add about 1/4 cup whole mustard seed to a 12.5# batch.


----------



## Billy H

pbuck said:


> That’s my favorite SS seasoning. I just made some with venison & cheddar about a month ago. Only thing I change is I add about 1/4 cup whole mustard seed to a 12.5# batch.


Glad to hear that. I never used their mix before. I did six pounds mix of 4 pound venison 2 pound pork. Stuffed in 2.5 inch casings. I fried some leftover and it had a nice flavor. Been on at 165 since 8:00. Going to bump to 180 shortly.


----------



## pbuck

Billy H said:


> Glad to hear that. I never used their mix before. I did six pounds mix of 4 pound venison 2 pound pork. Stuffed in 2.5 inch casings. I fried some leftover and it had a nice flavor. Been on at 165 since 8:00. Going to bump to 180 shortly.


Pretty much a “classic” SS taste. Nothing weird. I do pretty much the same pork ratio. 8.5# venison and 4# pork shoulder. 

I get a good bit of stuff from www.askthemeatman.com

I just did this batch the first week of Sept.


----------



## pbuck

2 stuffed pork tenderloins just went in the smoke. 

My bacon wrapping game could use some work. Lol!


----------



## pbuck




----------



## Bulian82

pbuck said:


>


Looks good. What did you stuff it with, and what kinda sauce did you put on to finish it. Looking forward to the finished results. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Pounded it flat then spread on cream cheese, Italian sausage, aged cheddar and baby spinach. 

Sorry I didn’t get any after pics. 

The sauce


----------



## Billy H

Looks scrumptious. 

My summer sausage took 11 hours to get done but was worth the wait. I thought I had the casings stuffed pretty tight but still ended up wrinkled. The AC Legg mix is a winner.


----------



## adr1601

Billy H said:


> Looks scrumptious.
> 
> My summer sausage took 11 hours to get done but was worth the wait. I thought I had the casings stuffed pretty tight but still ended up wrinkled. The AC Legg mix is a winner.


Hi temp cheese?


----------



## pbuck

That looks good! I’m hungry for some SS now.


----------



## Billy H

adr1601 said:


> Hi temp cheese?


No just plain old shredded cheddar.



pbuck said:


> That looks good! I’m hungry for some SS now.


Thanks. I’m going to steal your mahogany sauce recipe and try it on some chicken, or pork butt. Sounds real good.


----------



## Outback Man

Did lollipop chicken for the first time. Will definitely do it again. Big hit with the family. 



















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

looks interesting...care to share the details??

Joe


----------



## Outback Man

12-Ringer said:


> looks interesting...care to share the details??
> 
> Joe


Fairly simple. Cut down to bone around small part of leg about 1” below the tip and then peel that over the end of the bone. Then pull and cut out as many of the tendons as possible (the more you get the easier it eats) as well as as much of the small little toothpick like bone. Then pull all the meat down to the fat end. You can trim the bottom side of the bone to help it stand up straight. Use whatever rub you want and smoke at 300° until 160°ish. Warm up some BBQ sauce so that it thins out some and dunk the entire meat end into it. Put back on smoker until 175°. Mine took around 1.5 hours before the sauce and another half hour to finish. If you YouTube Malcom Lollipop Chicken he has a good video on it (although I didn’t use the butter in a pan method.) They are fun and taste good. Kids will usually only eat chicken nuggets and wife doesn’t like dark meat (insert inappropriate joke here) but everyone loved these. Prep work isn’t too bad either once you get through a couple of them. Using a pair of needle nose pliers to grab tendons and that little bone is super helpful. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## spalding756

Any one used there smoker to make pulled venison roast 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

spalding756 said:


> Any one used there smoker to make pulled venison roast
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've done it. I Put a rub on it and smoked it for a while then wrapped to keep it from drying out. Second time I did a whole fawn leg and smoked it for awhile and then finished in a covered baking dish with brq sauce till fall apart tender. One of the times a watered down some sauce and injected it before smoking. 
It was ok at best IMO and I won't bother trying it again.


----------



## spalding756

How do y’all like cooking your hams. Other than stew or soup 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

Any suggestions on time/temp?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meatman

Outback Man said:


> Any suggestions on time/temp?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow hahahahahahaha hahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## BGagner

Outback Man said:


> Any suggestions on time/temp?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stuck in the oven with a temp of roughly 98.6 degrees. Make sure to pull out just before estimated finishing time for best results.


----------



## Billy H

Is that the Lorainna Bobbet cut? Yikes!


----------



## Dblstufttaco

BGagner said:


> Stuck in the oven with a temp of roughly 98.6 degrees. Make sure to pull out just before estimated finishing time for best results.




You sir, just won the internet for today. Congratulations.


Seriously tho, whoever packed that knew exactly what they were doing.


----------



## BGagner

Dblstufttaco said:


> You sir, just won the internet for today. Congratulations.
> 
> 
> Seriously tho, whoever packed that knew exactly what they were doing.


Haha thanks man! It's a pretty slow day in the office today. Have to cure the boredom somehow


----------



## meatman

Gents. Quick question. At the risk of not reading the 227 pages in this thread, what do you guys think about smoking up a deer hind quarter, similar to how one would do a pork butt. Does venison come out right (i.e. with very little fat content). I'll get to researching it but just wanted a quick take, thanks!


----------



## adr1601

meatman said:


> Gents. Quick question. At the risk of not reading the 227 pages in this thread, what do you guys think about smoking up a deer hind quarter, similar to how one would do a pork butt. Does venison come out right (i.e. with very little fat content). I'll get to researching it but just wanted a quick take, thanks!


Like I mention in an above post, I have done it twice and won't do it again.


----------



## iceman14

Will someone post a pic please? I'm tired of seeing a package of penis every time I scroll through my feed lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

iceman14 said:


> Will someone post a pic please? I'm tired of seeing a package of penis every time I scroll through my feed lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol. Ok I don’t have any recent Q pics but here’s a great finishing sauce for pulled pork if you happen to like Carolina style vinegar based stuff.


----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> Like I mention in an above post, I have done it twice and won't do it again.


Hey, what’d you decide on the pastrami?


----------



## adr1601

pbuck said:


> Hey, what’d you decide on the pastrami?


Sorry I never posted back, but kinda got busy hunting.

Both myself and the wife feel they were different enough to consider them each it's own product, but with a slight personal liking for your recipe. I'd say to my taste it was a little over salty and I will probably soak in water an hour or so before smoking next time.

I did not steam it either. I used a long smoke schedule I had from the stuff I made last year and wrapped it when I got to the final temp increase.

I also feel the wet brine method was overall easier to do.


----------



## pbuck

Thanks! 

I was just curious if the dry brine was worth switching to. 

As for soaking, I rinse then let it soak for 4-5 hours before putting it in the smoke. I think somewhere I wrote that but it’s hard sometimes to get all the specifics from the thread.


----------



## adr1601

Definitely no to the dry brine being easier. Only reason would be for a different flavor.
This has been a good reminder to get the recipe out and log the tweaks.


----------



## joesandi

Smoked a bone-in pork loin yesterday. Brined/injected with salt/water/apple juice, let sit over night. Did a dry rub of KC butt spice and a little cayenne. Smoked at 225 for about 5.5 hours. Tasted good, but seemed like it was missing something. Don't know what but both the wife and I agreed, good, but could be better? 
Sorry forgot to take any pictures.


----------



## Billy H

Question for the guys that do pastrami. Be honest here,,Does it turn out good enough that people keep wanting more , or is it something you eat a couple slices and it’s OK but sits in the fridge and goes to waste. I love pastrami but the only solid muscle meat I have right now are tenderloins/backstrap. Be well worth it if it really is dynamite, but there are lots of tried and true eats I can make with those cuts. What say you pastrami guys?


----------



## hokiehunter373

Billy H said:


> Question for the guys that do pastrami. Be honest here,,Does it turn out good enough that people keep wanting more , or is it something you eat a couple slices and it’s OK but sits in the fridge and goes to waste. I love pastrami but the only solid muscle meat I have right now are tenderloins/backstrap. Be well worth it if it really is dynamite, but there are lots of tried and true eats I can make with those cuts. What say you pastrami guys?


I’ve only used roasts but it’s something I’ve made numerous times and will continue to make. It’s dynamite and the only recipe I have printed out and pinned to the fridge in the basement


----------



## Boxerboxer

Billy H said:


> Question for the guys that do pastrami. Be honest here,,Does it turn out good enough that people keep wanting more , or is it something you eat a couple slices and it’s OK but sits in the fridge and goes to waste. I love pastrami but the only solid muscle meat I have right now are tenderloins/backstrap. Be well worth it if it really is dynamite, but there are lots of tried and true eats I can make with those cuts. What say you pastrami guys?


I second what hokie said. I loved the and the people I shared it with raved about it. 

That said I would not do it with backstrap or loin simply because I like them so much with a little salt and pepper and maybe some butter or herbs that I wouldn't do them any other way. It would be tasty though, no doubt about that. Just make sure you follow an established cure recipe and don't pull it from the cure too early. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

Billy H said:


> Question for the guys that do pastrami. Be honest here,,Does it turn out good enough that people keep wanting more , or is it something you eat a couple slices and it’s OK but sits in the fridge and goes to waste. I love pastrami but the only solid muscle meat I have right now are tenderloins/backstrap. Be well worth it if it really is dynamite, but there are lots of tried and true eats I can make with those cuts. What say you pastrami guys?


It is one of those things I will make every year now! I made some from back strap last year and I think it is a better texture than using the large cuts of "Round" from the hinds.

Pbucks recipe is the one I'm gonna use going forward, but use my smoke schedule.


----------



## Billy H

Thanks guys. I’m going to do one up.


----------



## pbuck

Billy H said:


> Question for the guys that do pastrami. Be honest here,,Does it turn out good enough that people keep wanting more , or is it something you eat a couple slices and it’s OK but sits in the fridge and goes to waste. I love pastrami but the only solid muscle meat I have right now are tenderloins/backstrap. Be well worth it if it really is dynamite, but there are lots of tried and true eats I can make with those cuts. What say you pastrami guys?


I make a bunch of different stuff from my venison but I might say the pastrami is my favorite. My wife isn’t a big venison eater but I have to stand guard over the pastrami when I make it or she’ll eat it all.


----------



## 12-Ringer

How important is the "steaming" in the Pastrami recipe? If it is important, can that process be accomplished if I don't own a steamer?

What is the recipe everyone is using? Pbuck - I can't find the damn recipe, all the way back to page 200something....HELP!!!!!:wink:

Joe


----------



## Boxerboxer

12-Ringer said:


> How important is the "steaming" in the Pastrami recipe? If it is important, can that process be accomplished if I don't own a steamer?
> 
> What is the recipe everyone is using?
> 
> Joe


I've never seen streaming I'm a pastrami recipe. Sure you're not thinking of corned beef? Pastrami gets cured I'm a brine and then smoked in every recipe I've seen/tried. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

12-Ringer said:


> How important is the "steaming" in the Pastrami recipe? If it is important, can that process be accomplished if I don't own a steamer?
> 
> What is the recipe everyone is using? Pbuck - I can't find the damn recipe, all the way back to page 200something....HELP!!!!!:wink:
> 
> Joe


I finish mine in the oven. Put your pastrami on a rack and place the rack in a baking dish. Fill the bottom of the dish with water and wrap with aluminum foil


----------



## adr1601

When I hit my last temp increase I wrapped mine instead of steaming. It came out very moist and just a great product.


----------



## pbuck

1/3 Cup kosher salt
1/4 C sugar
2 tbsp brown sugar
3 garlic cloves
1 tbsp pickling spice 
1.5 tsp pink cure

Heat 1 liter water and mix until dissolved then cool. Don’t omit the pickling spice. I think that’s what really steps up the flavor. This is good for about a 2# chunk of meat. Add more as needed. I put mine in a bowl and keep submerged for 5 days. Rinse well and soak for 4-6 hours in plain water then pat dry and apply rub. 

Some use just pepper and coriander for the rub but I added some things according to this recipe but went heavy on the pepper.


----------



## pbuck

Boxerboxer said:


> I've never seen streaming I'm a pastrami recipe. Sure you're not thinking of corned beef? Pastrami gets cured I'm a brine and then smoked in every recipe I've seen/tried.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you can get away with foiling it for the last 10-20 deg but steaming really added some moisture and kind of “melted” the rub into the meat. 

Adr didn’t steam and his came out great. I think I’ll try not steaming next time.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Thanks have to print this...some awesome recipes for buried on the 5k+ post thread (lol)...

Joe


----------



## pbuck

Just did a little search and Katz Deli boils and then steams their pastrami after smoking.


----------



## Boxerboxer

pbuck said:


> I think you can get away with foiling it for the last 10-20 deg but steaming really added some moisture and kind of “melted” the rub into the meat.
> 
> Adr didn’t steam and his came out great. I think I’ll try not steaming next time.


Apparently my experience was just limited. I didn't steam mine and it turned out great but it would be interesting to see the difference steamed vs not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BGagner

12-Ringer said:


> Thanks have to print this...some awesome recipes for buried on the 5k+ post thread (lol)...
> 
> Joe


Don't worry Joe. I'm still trying to keep track of the recipes that pop up. I have a file going from March of this year (when I sent you the last file of the recipes from start of this thread up to that point). I'll run this file until New Years this year. Then, I'll start another one for 2018. I'll shoot it over to you at the end of the year if you don't mind converting the Word file to PDF again and posting it for everyone


----------



## nrlombar

If I set up a google drive for posting recipes would people be interested?


----------



## hokiehunter373

nrlombar said:


> If I set up a google drive for posting recipes would people be interested?


That would be amazing


----------



## pbuck

nrlombar said:


> If I set up a google drive for posting recipes would people be interested?


Heck yeah!


----------



## Billy H

That would be the way to go


----------



## nrlombar

I'll have one sent out with link in a few. I'll also back it up weekly.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

nrlombar said:


> I'll have one sent out with link in a few. I'll also back it up weekly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Awesome!

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## manhanriverbuck

nrlombar said:


> If I set up a google drive for posting recipes would people be interested?


Absolutely!! I just received my Masterbuilt electric smoker yesterday but haven’t had a chance to take it out of the box yet because I’ve been in the woods!! This will be my first smoker!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrlombar

Here we go. I have some files created and everyone can add recipes. I will throw some of my own stuff in when I get time but trying to get things wrapped up here so I can get some tree time tomorrow.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1LQb4sgEKgrjk-pKTy3isl8JtlVTI09c0


----------



## pbuck

Thanks nrlombar!


----------



## pbuck

Quick question. I know I’ve talked to Chad about this but I’ll ask everyone else...

Has anyone used pre ground burger to make snack sticks or sausage? 

I have a bunch of lean ground beef, probably 85/15, and would like to use it to make beef snack sticks 

Any tips or tricks? Should I add pork? 

Thanks


----------



## adr1601

pbuck said:


> Quick question. I know I’ve talked to Chad about this but I’ll ask everyone else...
> 
> Has anyone used pre ground burger to make snack sticks or sausage?
> 
> I have a bunch of lean ground beef, probably 85/15, and would like to use it to make beef snack sticks
> 
> Any tips or tricks? Should I add pork?
> 
> Thanks


I use 10% fat in my sticks and balogna so I personally would add nothing. Maybe add some pork to get it leaner.
That's all I can add.


----------



## Billy H

Pastrami out of the brine peppered and ready to go in the smoke


----------



## pbuck

I have 14# of honey bbq cheddar beef sticks in the MES. Messed up a bit and was really low on hickory pellets so I have mostly alder in the maze. Hope they don’t taste fishy. Lol!


----------



## Billy H

Pastrami porn. Turned out good. Thanks to Pbuck .Gonna have me an uncle Jerry later today. (pastrami, Swiss, Russian, on a roll baked in the oven) Allready have some tweaks in mind for next time.


----------



## ruffme

pbuck said:


> Quick question. I know I’ve talked to Chad about this but I’ll ask everyone else...
> 
> Has anyone used pre ground burger to make snack sticks or sausage?
> 
> I have a bunch of lean ground beef, probably 85/15, and would like to use it to make beef snack sticks
> 
> Any tips or tricks? Should I add pork?
> 
> Thanks


I do it all the time. I prefer beef in my summer sausage. No issues at all.

If I could afford it I'd use beef all the time.


----------



## pbuck

Snack sticks are just done and cooling.


----------



## pbuck

Billy H said:


> Pastrami porn. Turned out good. Thanks to Pbuck .Gonna have me an uncle Jerry later today. (pastrami, Swiss, Russian, on a roll baked in the oven) Allready have some tweaks in mind for next time.
> 
> View attachment 6291365


Looks good!


----------



## manhanriverbuck

Hello all!! So I did my first smoke today on my MES and I didn’t turn out as well as I had hoped. I did chicken thighs and St. Louis style ribs. Used the same rub on both. I smoked with hickory for the whole time the chicken was in (3 hours). Then I wrapped the ribs and cooked them with no smoke for the next 2 hours, then took them out of the foil and sauced them and cooked an additional hour, also with no smoke. The thighs came out super Smokey and Bitter, the ribs weren’t as bad and were edible but still bitter. I looked online and found it was a mistake to close the vent, I had it a quarter open. Plus did I smoke too long (3 hours)???? Thanks in advance for your replies!! 
Patrick 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oh Shoot

nrlombar said:


> Here we go. I have some files created and everyone can add recipes. I will throw some of my own stuff in when I get time but trying to get things wrapped up here so I can get some tree time tomorrow.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1LQb4sgEKgrjk-pKTy3isl8JtlVTI09c0


It will not open for me

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffme

Ya, rookie mistake...I like most thought the more smoke the better. Not so.

You want a lot of fresh air moving through the box or you will actually get a creosote deposit on the food that will give you that bitter taste.

You are looking for a thin blue smoke. When my smoker is running right I have to look to see the smoke. You will also figure out the right smell.
When its running right it will not be an overpowering smoke smell, but that pleasant umami smell. You know when you walk into the butcher shop and you get that faint smoker smell.

It's an art, it takes practice you will get there.

Remember the smoke is to compliment the flavor of the product not BE the flavor.


----------



## jk0069

Prime ribeye on my freebie cabin weber I picked off the side of the road years ago. Cooked on cut up cherry no charcoal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manhanriverbuck

redruff said:


> Ya, rookie mistake...I like most thought the more smoke the better. Not so.
> 
> You want a lot of fresh air moving through the box or you will actually get a creosote deposit on the food that will give you that bitter taste.
> 
> You are looking for a thin blue smoke. When my smoker is running right I have to look to see the smoke. You will also figure out the right smell.
> When its running right it will not be an overpowering smoke smell, but that pleasant umami smell. You know when you walk into the butcher shop and you get that faint smoker smell.
> 
> It's an art, it takes practice you will get there.
> 
> Remember the smoke is to compliment the flavor of the product not BE the flavor.


Thanks Redruff!!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

First time doing raw eggs. I smoked already boiled and peeled ones before and although they tasted good I really didn’t like the stiff texture they had. This is a great alternative. Not as much smoke but plenty. Will definitely do again.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jk0069

Outback Man said:


> First time doing raw eggs. I smoked already boiled and peeled ones before and although they tasted good I really didn’t like the stiff texture they had. This is a great alternative. Not as much smoke but plenty. Will definitely do again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don’t do hard boiled but those look good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Trimmed up and ready for a little overnight r&r in the fridge. Really good but not as much smoke as I’d like. I had a hell of a time trying to keep the maze lit. Nuked the heck out of the pellets but they just wouldn’t burn. They were amazen pellets.


----------



## jk0069

Some chicken tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrlombar

pbuck said:


> Trimmed up and ready for a little overnight r&r in the fridge. Really good but not as much smoke as I’d like. I had a hell of a time trying to keep the maze lit. Nuked the heck out of the pellets but they just wouldn’t burn. They were amazen pellets.


What size casing do you use?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

nrlombar said:


> What size casing do you use?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


21mm calogen.


----------



## adr1601

Outback Man said:


> First time doing raw eggs. I smoked already boiled and peeled ones before and although they tasted good I really didn’t like the stiff texture they had. This is a great alternative. Not as much smoke but plenty. Will definitely do again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is a first. Can't wait to try this.


----------



## adr1601

manhanriverbuck said:


> Hello all!! So I did my first smoke today on my MES and I didn’t turn out as well as I had hoped. I did chicken thighs and St. Louis style ribs. Used the same rub on both. I smoked with hickory for the whole time the chicken was in (3 hours). Then I wrapped the ribs and cooked them with no smoke for the next 2 hours, then took them out of the foil and sauced them and cooked an additional hour, also with no smoke. The thighs came out super Smokey and Bitter, the ribs weren’t as bad and were edible but still bitter. I looked online and found it was a mistake to close the vent, I had it a quarter open. Plus did I smoke too long (3 hours)???? Thanks in advance for your replies!!
> Patrick
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fwiw I have the maze on mine and I never get too much smoke no matter what I have the vent opened to. The only time I ever got bad smoke flavor was when I had a diy fire box on mine in place of the maze. With it the fire was starved for O2 and the smoke was bitter. 

Do yourself a favor and add the mailbox mod and be done.


----------



## itzfry

Yah!


----------



## manhanriverbuck

Thanks for the feedback adr1601, being my first time using the smoker, I believe the mistakes I made were that I didnt leave the vent wide open (actually had it only a quarter to 1/3 open and I fed the MES too many chips too many times). I was putting chips in the side chip loader every half an hour for the 3 hours. Smoke was definitely white and not blue. I think the next time I smoke ill load it the first time and that's it and see how it tastes. trial and error!!! At least it was chicken thighs and they aren't expensive!!


----------



## Ebard22

I also recommend the mailbox mod if you're gonna really get into smoking with an MES 30. That and a wireless thermometer will lead to more sleeping then checking when doing those overnight smokes.


----------



## Billy H

I hate wasting good venison, but today I am tossing 3 pounds of sticks made with high country mandarin teriyaki mix. Followed the included mix to a tee. Turned out with no flavor to speak of and leaves almost like a film in your mouth. They should change the name to Terriyucky . Batch of echo hill sweet mix made at the same time turned out great. Beware high country teriyaki. Don’t waste your money.


----------



## adr1601

Billy H said:


> I hate wasting good venison, but today I am tossing 3 pounds of sticks made with high country mandarin teriyaki mix. Followed the included mix to a tee. Turned out with no flavor to speak of and leaves almost like a film in your mouth. They should change the name to Terriyucky . Batch of echo hill sweet mix made at the same time turned out great. Beware high country teriyaki. Don’t waste your money.


High Mountain seasonings?


----------



## Billy H

adr1601 said:


> High Mountain seasonings?



Yes high mountain, not high country.


----------



## adr1601

Billy H said:


> Yes high mountain, not high country.


I've tried a few and won't try anymore. They were all bland tasting.


----------



## Billy H

adr1601 said:


> I've tried a few and won't try anymore. They were all bland tasting.


My experience as well. Lot of other choices out there.


----------



## Ebard22

Anyone have any experience with the akorn komado style grills? Local Wal-Mart has one marked down to 162 from 300. Debating on grabbing it.


----------



## d_rek

Ebard22 said:


> Anyone have any experience with the akorn komado style grills? Local Wal-Mart has one marked down to 162 from 300. Debating on grabbing it.


Grab it! The are every bit as good as ceramic Kamados! They can be a little more finicky with temp control but they cook exactly the same otherwise. And that’s a great price on one! If you’ve never used a Kamado I’d buy it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebard22

Awesome! Thanks for the info. I've wanted to get a kamado Joe for awhile. For that price this will work for until then.


----------



## d_rek

Ebard22 said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the info. I've wanted to get a kamado Joe for awhile. For that price this will work for until then.


There is a forum kamadoguru.com I think or something very similar. The Akron has a loyal following, though it’s not without its quirks. One easy mod you may want to consider is adding more gasket material to the lid and the ash tray. I also sealed my ash tray damper with high temp silicone sealant to make it more air tight. All in all that’s a GREAT price for that grill! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manhanriverbuck

manhanriverbuck said:


> Hello all!! So I did my first smoke today on my MES and I didn’t turn out as well as I had hoped. I did chicken thighs and St. Louis style ribs. Used the same rub on both. I smoked with hickory for the whole time the chicken was in (3 hours). Then I wrapped the ribs and cooked them with no smoke for the next 2 hours, then took them out of the foil and sauced them and cooked an additional hour, also with no smoke. The thighs came out super Smokey and Bitter, the ribs weren’t as bad and were edible but still bitter. I looked online and found it was a mistake to close the vent, I had it a quarter open. Plus did I smoke too long (3 hours)???? Thanks in advance for your replies!!
> Patrick
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello all!!! So a quick update, I jumped back in today and smoked a half dozen chili thighs and a dozen wings, chicken thighs were seasoned with fresh black pepper, Himalayan salt and garlic powder. The wings we’re seasoned half with chili lime rub and half with honey garlic rub. I preheated the smoker to 275 and cooked everything for 2 hours. I smoked with apple chips and only loaded the side chip loader twice. Everything came out AMAZING!!!!! Trial and error!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffme

manhanriverbuck said:


> Hello all!!! So a quick update, I jumped back in today and smoked a half dozen chili thighs and a dozen wings, chicken thighs were seasoned with fresh black pepper, Himalayan salt and garlic powder. The wings we’re seasoned half with chili lime rub and half with honey garlic rub. I preheated the smoker to 275 and cooked everything for 2 hours. I smoked with apple chips and only loaded the side chip loader twice. Everything came out AMAZING!!!!! Trial and error!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pictures so we can drool?


----------



## manhanriverbuck

redruff said:


> Pictures so we can drool?


Sorry bud !!! I will next time the kids and I devoured everything!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## survivalistd

Im hungry now...ugg!!

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffme

Started out as a 3 1/2 lb venison roast..

Finishes up to a little over a pound of muscle jerky.


----------



## manhanriverbuck

Looks Tasty!!


----------



## survivalistd

Send some over...

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## joesandi

Boneless chicken thighs, stuffed with cheese and wrapped with bacon. they were very good.


----------



## survivalistd

Those look tasty indeed...

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## nrlombar

Anybody got any good turkey or thanksgiving sides that can be smoked? Have to bring something to a party and looking to smoke something, been a while since I had the smoker fired up.


----------



## Spartyhntr

I've tried to scroll through this thread but it got exhausting, does anyone have a great recipe for smoking a turkey for thanksgiving?


----------



## Boxerboxer

Spartyhntr said:


> I've tried to scroll through this thread but it got exhausting, does anyone have a great recipe for smoking a turkey for thanksgiving?


When smoking anything for the first time I go read what Meathead has to say about it: http://amazingribs.com/recipes/chicken_turkey_duck/ultimate_smoked_turkey.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## realtown12

I smoke a turkey yesterday for today's work luncheon. 24 hour brine (chicken broth, kosher salt, brown sugar), dried it, stuffed it with apples, covered it with olive oil and then Monteal Chicken seasoning. 

There was none left so I know it was good, but I may be changing the rub for next week.

Bird was 19lbs and went a about 5 hours at 275-300 (choked the Akorn a little too much and had a temp drop), pulled it when my internal temp was 165.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Spartyhntr said:


> I've tried to scroll through this thread but it got exhausting, does anyone have a great recipe for smoking a turkey for thanksgiving?


Brine overnight in brine of your choice. Rinse well and dry then coat with veg oil. Season with ground pepper. That’s all I put on mine. I’ll baste every 45 mins to an hour with 3-4 cups chicken broth mixed with a 1/4c apple cider vinegar and a good squirt of honey. Cook at 275-300 till breast IT is 155 ish and make sure thighs get to 160. I use pecan wood for smoke.


----------



## nicko

Mixed up a batch of venison summer sausage two days ago and smoked it up yesterday. 4 lbs ground venison with one pound ground pork. I diced up some New York sharp cheddar real small and mix it in. 6 hours on the BGE. Came out great.


----------



## Ebard22

nicko said:


> Mixed up a batch of venison summer sausage two days ago and smoked it up yesterday. 4 lbs ground venison with one pound ground pork. I diced up some New York sharp cheddar real small and mix it in. 6 hours on the BGE. Came out great.


Nicko how do you arrange summer sausage logs on the BGE when you smoke them? Do you just lay them on the grate or did you figure out a way to hang them? I just picked up an akorn last week and am thinking about breaking it in on some snack sticks or summer sausage from either early season geese or my archery doe.


----------



## nicko

Ebard22 said:


> Nicko how do you arrange summer sausage logs on the BGE when you smoke them? Do you just lay them on the grate or did you figure out a way to hang them? I just picked up an akorn last week and am thinking about breaking it in on some snack sticks or summer sausage from either early season geese or my archery doe.



I just place them right on the grate. The way I make it they are not even stuffed in casings. I just roll them into logs and space them with as much space is available on the grate but I use a water pan too to make up for lost moisture considering the lack of casing. I set it up with the place center and start off the heat very low at 130° dome temperature. I eventually finish up with the dome temperature at about 220 to 230°.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Traeger grills on sale on amazon today FYI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

has anyone done a deer shoulder or back ham bone in.. either in a smoker, roast in the oven, or large crockpot. 

appreciate recipes or ideas thinking of giving it a try just not sure how I want to do


----------



## Ebard22

TauntoHawk said:


> has anyone done a deer shoulder or back ham bone in.. either in a smoker, roast in the oven, or large crockpot.
> 
> appreciate recipes or ideas thinking of giving it a try just not sure how I want to do



If you go back a couple pages it's been the topic of discussion recently. Seems no one is overly impressed when they do it. My dad does the hams in the crock pot with a packet of dry italian dressing and French onion soup mix with cream of mushroom on top then shreds it and puts over egg noodles. Not too bad.


----------



## Billy H

The only time we really use any deer bone is when we make venison vegetable soup. Let the bones in there while you cook it down. Some good stuff.


----------



## d_rek

Ebard22 said:


> If you go back a couple pages it's been the topic of discussion recently. Seems no one is overly impressed when they do it. My dad does the hams in the crock pot with a packet of dry italian dressing and French onion soup mix with cream of mushroom on top then shreds it and puts over egg noodles. Not too bad.


Best way to do them whole is to let them cure or brine. I’ve done a whole ham brined for 10 days then smoked over cherry with a honey glaze. Was fantastic. I vac sealed a bunch of it and ate it throughout the year too. I have family asking me every year when I’m going to do it again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffme

Mild and Sweet--- Crown Royal Caramel and Sea Salt.

Up next is HOT and sweet Jim Beam Double Aged with home made maple syrup..


----------



## manhanriverbuck

redruff said:


> Mild and Sweet--- Crown Royal Caramel and Sea Salt.
> 
> Up next is HOT and sweet Jim Beam Double Aged with home made maple syrup..


Recipes??? Please!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffme

manhanriverbuck said:


> Recipes??? Please!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very easy, slice the jerky as thin or as thick as you like, I like paper thin. I borrow a buddies meat slicer makes quick work of it. Slicing is best if partially frozen.

The batches today used Cabela's Sweet and Hot jerky seasoning.
DON"T add water if you are doing booze!
Add about 3 cups of booze to make a liquid. Add tiny amounts of water until all the mix dissolves. If you over do it with water it really dilutes the taste fast.

Add small amounts of sugar until the "edge" is gone on the bitterness. It's a taste thing, go easy, you can't take out! It took about 1/8 cup of sugar for me.

Put your sliced meat into a NON METAL container and stir it good. The cure has to get to all parts. Let it sit in the fridge for about 8 hours. Stir it every so often. If you see red areas the cure did not get to the area. All the liquid will be gone at the end of the 8 hours.

I use a dehydrator, but in future batches I may smoke. But after it has sat for at least 8 hours. Into the dehydrator at 160 until done.

that's it! Really easy.


----------



## jk0069

Spartyhntr said:


> I've tried to scroll through this thread but it got exhausting, does anyone have a great recipe for smoking a turkey for thanksgiving?


I have done spatchcocked the past 3 years with mickeys coffee rub and it’s always a huge hit out of the three we do at my parents. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

Hope to see some nice pics of smoked turkey [emoji884] tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulian82

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> Hope to see some nice pics of smoked turkey  tomorrow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am going to spatchcock a 14 pound bird and two breasts and smoke them. First attempt to do the spatchcock method but looks like a much better idea as fast as getting everything cooked the same. All meat is in the brine. 

Happy Thanksgiving All!

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger105

so when's my shipment going to arrive.... that looks phenomenal. i'm jealous


----------



## Billy H

redruff said:


> Mild and Sweet--- Crown Royal Caramel and Sea Salt.
> 
> Up next is HOT and sweet Jim Beam Double Aged with home made maple syrup..


That’s what I’m talking about. Looks like venison candy.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

Bulian82 said:


> I am going to spatchcock a 14 pound bird and two breasts and smoke them. First attempt to do the spatchcock method but looks like a much better idea as fast as getting everything cooked the same. All meat is in the brine.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving All!
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


Pictures or it didn’t happen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jk0069

Just got the bird spatchcocked and rubbed down. Gonna load the egg and get the fire going in about half an hour. T-minus 3 hours until the start of the food coma! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulian82

Just got the 14 pound bird on brined and rubbed down with cattleman's grill ranchero seasoning with added garlic. About to put the second rack in with the two breasts both done differently. Will keep the pics coming. Smoking with pecan pellets.









Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

jk0069 said:


> Just got the bird spatchcocked and rubbed down. Gonna load the egg and get the fire going in about half an hour. T-minus 3 hours until the start of the food coma!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotta give us the 411 on this. Time and temps, wood etc.


----------



## jk0069

pbuck said:


> Gotta give us the 411 on this. Time and temps, wood etc.


400* raised direct. Handful of cherry chips on the lump charcoal. Cooked to 160* in the breast, foil wrapped and in the cooler until time to serve. It will raise to 165* while resting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Hmmmm ..raised direct. Chicken yes, but I wouldn’t have thought that for a turkey. Thanks!!


----------



## jk0069

Coffee rub is from another forum, have used it for years:
1/2 cup instant espresso ground coffee
1/2 cup brown sugar 
1/4 cup ea of black pepper, kosher salt and garlic powder
1/4 cup of ancho Chile powder 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulian82

jk0069 said:


> Coffee rub is from another forum, have used it for years:
> 1/2 cup instant espresso ground coffee
> 1/2 cup brown sugar
> 1/4 cup ea of black pepper, kosher salt and garlic powder
> 1/4 cup of ancho Chile powder
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. I have always heard good things about a coffee rub but never tried it. Will have to do it sometime soon. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Looks good guys! I’m stuck at work till 3 so no time for cooking for me. I’ll have to settle for a plain ol oven cooked turkey... 

Happy Thanksgiving to all the “smokers” on here!


----------



## Ishi Spirit

The weather is nice today so I’m smoking my first turkey on the GMG. I’ve smoked about everything but never a turkey. The bird was bribed for 24 hours. 
He was dried off and slathered with melted butter and oil. I’ll bast him every hour. 
Wish me luck










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Ishi Spirit said:


> The bird was bribed for 24 hours.


Man that turkey must of been a tough negotiator. 

Looking forward to seeing finished .


----------



## survivalistd

Looks and sounds amazing ishi...

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## joesandi

Got the turkey in, smoking at 225. hope to be done around 5-6 tonight.


----------



## Bulian82

So I did a whole bird, and two breasts. The bird was done with ranchero seasoning, I injected both breasts with garlic butter than one breast was done cajun style, and the other was done with salt pepper garlic power and onion powder. I'll let ya know how the results are. 

All were done with pecan pellets.









Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Billy H said:


> Man that turkey must of been a tough negotiator.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing finished .


lol!!!!! I wasn’t pay attention. He’s corporating now:embara:
Results later and the smell is making me very hungry.


----------



## joesandi

joesandi said:


> Got the turkey in, smoking at 225. hope to be done around 5-6 tonight.


Finished Product. Didn't make the time I wanted went until 6:10. But was worth the wait.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

joesandi said:


> Finished Product. Didn't make the time I wanted went until 6:10. But was worth the wait.


Looks awesome !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

The bird turned out good but I can do better. Next time I’ll have to inject it or something. The family liked it so that’s what matters. 
With the warm weather this weekend I’m going to smoke a pork loin that was in the freezer it will make excellent meals this winter. Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

Ishi Spirit said:


> The bird turned out good but I can do better. Next time I’ll have to inject it or something. The family liked it so that’s what matters.
> With the warm weather this weekend I’m going to smoke a pork loin that was in the freezer it will make excellent meals this winter. Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The breasts on both sides look very plump to me ? But if you could do better, more power to ya !




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

^^ thanks Mike. Ya the bird turned out very well it was very moist and tender. I brined this bird and I didn’t add any seasoning to it after it was taken out of the brine as not to put more salt on it. I didn’t know what to do to give it more flavor that’s what I think I could do better next time. 
Should I skip the brine next time and maybe inject the bird or simply just season it. 
I know I’m my own worst critic:grin:


----------



## Billy H

Man those turkeys look mighty fine. Even though we just had turkey yesterday makes me want more.


----------



## Eddie12

My best turkey to date...injected with creole butter, dry rub mixture, sprayed with apple juice every 2 hours, and smoked for 6 hours on 250-275 using apple and cherry chips.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

Eddie12 said:


> My best turkey to date...injected with creole butter, dry rub mixture, sprayed with apple juice every 2 hours, and smoked for 6 hours on 250-275 using apple and cherry chips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is a beauty ! 

Can I ask what the chest hole is used for ? Injecting ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddie12

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> This is a beauty !
> 
> Can I ask what the chest hole is used for ? Injecting ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks it was delicious! The skin was already torn in that spot for some reason but it did make it nice when spraying with apple juice though. After you inject it through the skin you can barely see the holes which is really small. I try to stick with butterball turkeys...they seem to smoke the best for me.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Anybody have the link that was shared where we could all post recipes? For some reason I can’t find my wing recipe this morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DV1

Ok wife wants Christmas ideas for me, and I need a good, quality kitchen knife sharpener, any suggestions folks?


----------



## Boxerboxer

DV1 said:


> Ok wife wants Christmas ideas for me, and I need a good, quality kitchen knife sharpener, any suggestions folks?


Lansky diamond system is affordable but excellent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

One of the best investments I've made is the chefs choice 120. My lanky style sharpener collects dust.


----------



## 12-Ringer

WorkSharp Ken Onion - you won't regret it ... sharpens everything I own from boning and fillet knives to scissors and everything between....not as cheap as the lansky, but much more versatile, even sharpens my axe and mower blades....OH....and its pretty much dummy proof....

Joe


----------



## pbuck

For just kitchen knives I’d go with a chefs choice. I like my ken onion and it’s more versatile but the chefs choice is much faster. I touch up my good kitchen knives pretty often and it’s just easier to do on the CC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> For just kitchen knives I’d go with a chefs choice. I like my ken onion and it’s more versatile but the chefs choice is much faster. I touch up my good kitchen knives pretty often and it’s just easier to do on the CC.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What model to you use?

Joe


----------



## pbuck

12-Ringer said:


> What model to you use?
> 
> Joe


120 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

Got some bacon curing and realized I returned the borrowed meat slicer I used last time. Got this at Field & Stream and got them to match Amazon so instead of $190 it was $150. Anyone have any experience with this model? I knew the slide length wasn’t gonna be as long as I wanted, but not much seemed to be. Seems like will be easy to clean. 200 watt, serrated and smooth blades, and belt driven. The gear the belt drives is plastic but don’t know that that will cause any issues. Two year warranty. Might need to do some jerky before the bacon is ready just to get to play with it. 

http://www.lemproducts.com/product/mighty-bite-8-meat-slicer/butcher-saws-slicers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluestreaker

My son and I did well fishing rainbows on Wednesday, they're nice and cozy in the smoker now and will be done in about 4 hours...









Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluestreaker

bluestreaker said:


> My son and I did well fishing rainbows on Wednesday, they're nice and cozy in the smoker now and will be done in about 4 hours...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


Once again the fish turned out great....
Not gonna name names but my wife Sandra Caroline forgot to get more cream cheese and capers!









Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffme

wow that fish looks awesome!


----------



## Bulian82

bluestreaker said:


> Once again the fish turned out great....
> Not gonna name names but my wife Sandra Caroline forgot to get more cream cheese and capers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


Fish looks awesome. What did you brine it in or did you just do a water bath, and did you season it before smoking? I'd love more details!

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluestreaker

Bulian82 said:


> Fish looks awesome. What did you brine it in or did you just do a water bath, and did you season it before smoking? I'd love more details!
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


Brine was half cup of kosher salt, 1 cup brown sugar, 2 tablespoons of garlic powder and 1 tablespoon onion powder. In the brine for 16 hours then rinsed with cold water, no seasonings after the rinse and had a fan blowing on it for an hour and a half to form a pellicle. Smoked in my Masterbuilt Sportsman Elite @ 180 for 5 hours with 70% apple and 30% cherry wood with half a litre of apple juice in the water pan.

Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


----------



## sawtoothscream

Did a pulled pork yesterday for my sisters house warming party. Came out really good, my best yet by far. Lots of compliments which is always nice 

Felt good to fire up the akorn again. Brisket is next on the list, if I can find one.


----------



## frankiecruzer

did some bacon wrap back strap tonight. Using pecan wood, came out good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Just pulled this brisket off the smoker. It's wrapped and resting. Eating at 1.









Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

I’m on my way out, jim!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Looks good.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

pbuck said:


> I’m on my way out, jim!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know the way!

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## sno_gimp

Smoked stuffed venison meatloaf. Frickin delicious. Wild game blend pellets









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Getting ready for our annual Christmas Eve open house - in addition to the Honey BBQ smoked sausage, smoked turkey breast, I will be adding the pastrami this year....it went into the brine last Thursday and will come out this Friday night...I will rinse and soak Friday night and smoke/steam on Sat. I'll do what I can to post the results; anxious to see how it turns out....*curious how others who have done it, have served it....*...was thinking to be sure to have some rye bread, kraut, swiss, and Russian dressing available, almost like corned beef or Rueben? 

In addition to the smoke we'll have our stuffed meatballs, baked zitis, chicken tortellini soup, and antipasta salad....we save the 7 fishes for NYE...

I'll also have a fresh batch of the sweet heat jerky, that'll be coming off during the week and it rarely makes it more than a few days (lol)....hoping I can hold off until Friday to do it, just so I know some will be around on Sunday night.

Happy Holidays Everyone...

Joe


----------



## hokiehunter373

12-Ringer said:


> Getting ready for our annual Christmas Eve open house - in addition to the Honey BBQ smoked sausage, smoked turkey breast, I will be adding the pastrami this year....it went into the brine last Thursday and will come out this Friday night...I will rinse and soak Friday night and smoke/steam on Sat. I'll do what I can to post the results; anxious to see how it turns out....*curious how others who have done it, have served it....*...was thinking to be sure to have some rye bread, kraut, swiss, and Russian dressing available, almost like corned beef or Rueben?
> 
> In addition to the smoke we'll have our stuffed meatballs, baked zits, chicken tortellini soup, and antipasta salad....we save the 7 fishes for NYE...
> 
> I'll also have a fresh batch of the sweet heat jerky, that'll be coming off during the week and it rarely makes it more than a few days (lol)....hoping I can hold off until Friday to do it, just so I know some will be around on Sunday night.
> 
> Happy Holidays Everyone...
> 
> Joe


Unless I eat it straight from the bag I make Reuben’s with mine. Good luck sounds delicious!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

I’m not a rye bread fan so we use ciabatta buns and make a modified Rueben. The wife puts them in a panini press and toasts them up. Dam good!


----------



## pbuck

*Mailbox Question*

Ok, I finally did the mailbox mod to my MES. Up until now I only smoked sausage in it so just putting the maze inside has worked fine. That was until the last batch of snack sticks and for the first time, I couldn’t keep my pellets burning no matter what. So, I decided I’d do the mod since I had the door open a half doz. times fooling with the maze. 

My question is, what size of holes and where on the door or wherever did you put themfor airflow? Pics would be great but if ya just give me an idea that’d be fine. I know it’s not that technical but I’ve seen so many different ways on various searches and thought I’d just ask you guys too. I know too many holes and the pellets will burn too fast and not enough and they’ll go out. 

Thanks for any help and hope y’all have a great holiday.


----------



## Ebard22

I want to say i did 2 on the bottom and 1 on top in a triangle fashion. i know i used a 3/4 drill. Ill look when i get home from work and follow with some pics.


----------



## nhns4

pbuck said:


> I’m not a rye bread fan so we use ciabatta buns and make a modified Rueben. The wife puts them in a panini press and toasts them up. Dam good!


Bread snob.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## nhns4

3 butts going on.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> Ok, I finally did the mailbox mod to my MES. Up until now I only smoked sausage in it so just putting the maze inside has worked fine. That was until the last batch of snack sticks and for the first time, I couldn’t keep my pellets burning no matter what. So, I decided I’d do the mod since I had the door open a half doz. times fooling with the maze.
> 
> My question is, what size of holes and where on the door or wherever did you put themfor airflow? Pics would be great but if ya just give me an idea that’d be fine. I know it’s not that technical but I’ve seen so many different ways on various searches and thought I’d just ask you guys too. I know too many holes and the pellets will burn too fast and not enough and they’ll go out.
> 
> Thanks for any help and hope y’all have a great holiday.



I have three 7/8" holes in the door in a triangular orientation almost like a face with two eyes and nose...depending on which mailbox you purchased you may already have a few holes in the bottom as well, usually for the mounting hardware to a mailbox post. I did enlarge them, but only slightly and my ,mailbox sits on an open steel grate portion of my utility cart...with the air flow in from the bottom and the front doors I've never had the pellets go out.

Not sure if anyone has ever tried this or not, but smoked some almonds this weekend and man did they turn out awesome....the MES with the mailbox is perfect fro this as you don't need much heat...I used hickory pellets, soaked the almonds overnight is simple brine of water, kosher salt and paprika. Out of the brine and into a grill basket designed for veggies, spaced so they really weren't on top of one another...into the smoke for about 45-minutes....much better than I thought they would be....

Joe


----------



## pbuck

Thanks joe. I have 3 3/4” holes so far. Two on the bottom and one on top of the door. I haven’t messed with any of the mounting holes yet cause I wanted some more info. 

Here’s a good almond recipe I did last year. I added a little more coarse salt and they were tasty. 

https://victorsvittles.wordpress.com/2014/04/26/jacked-up-honey-maple-smoked-almonds/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DougKMN

pbuck said:


> Ok, I finally did the mailbox mod to my MES. Up until now I only smoked sausage in it so just putting the maze inside has worked fine. That was until the last batch of snack sticks and for the first time, I couldn’t keep my pellets burning no matter what. So, I decided I’d do the mod since I had the door open a half doz. times fooling with the maze.
> 
> My question is, what size of holes and where on the door or wherever did you put themfor airflow? Pics would be great but if ya just give me an idea that’d be fine. I know it’s not that technical but I’ve seen so many different ways on various searches and thought I’d just ask you guys too. I know too many holes and the pellets will burn too fast and not enough and they’ll go out.
> 
> Thanks for any help and hope y’all have a great holiday.


I'm not familiar with this mod. I just have a cold smoker attachment for my mes. I've thought about adding a fan for convection though. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

nhns4 said:


> Bread snob.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Lol! beer and coffee too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

View attachment 6336081

View attachment 6336083

Unless it's windy I leave the door open.


----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> View attachment 6336081
> 
> View attachment 6336083
> 
> Unless it's windy I leave the door open.


Thanks, adr! That’s the first I’ve seen with holes in the back too. I put my outlet on the top of the back panel so that may not work but I appreciate the pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebard22

O.k. so I forgot that my original mail box ended up getting dented up by my daughter on accident and when I replaced it I did 3 holes across the bottom and 2 on top with a 1/2 drill. I never noticed a difference on my maze smoke time. I still get about 6 hours of smoke if I light both ends. Never had an issue with going out either. I do microwave my pellets before use though to.


----------



## pbuck

Thanks Ebard. My step son is getting a MES for Christmas so I made him a mailbox today. 3 - 1/2” holes low and 1 high like mine. I’m going to give mine a test run one day this week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

Ebard22 said:


> O.k. so I forgot that my original mail box ended up getting dented up by my daughter on accident and when I replaced it I did 3 holes across the bottom and 2 on top with a 1/2 drill. I never noticed a difference on my maze smoke time. I still get about 6 hours of smoke if I light both ends. Never had an issue with going out either. I do microwave my pellets before use though to.


Gotta ask why you light both ends?


----------



## 12-Ringer

adr1601 said:


> Gotta ask why you light both ends?


was wondering the same thing, I've never done that...I have the full tray and can get 12-14 hours out of it depending on a host of factors (temps, winds, etc...)


----------



## pbuck

You get more smoke that way but I always thought I got enough with one end burning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

I feel with one end burning I get 10 times more smoke than is actually usable. With the maze in the mailbox it's only drawing in as much smoke as air going out the top vent.
Just my feelings on it.


----------



## Ebard22

I the first couple of times I used it I only lit one end and really wasn't happy with the amount of smoke or flavor I got from it so I started lighting both ends and have been beyond happy ever since. Very well could have been from cheaper older pellets I used but I'm happy with 6 hours of great smoke. Much better than waking up every 90 minutes to add chips like I used to do.


----------



## chaded

All this MES talk is making me want to pull mine back out of the box and get it set up again.


----------



## pbuck

chaded said:


> All this MES talk is making me want to pull mine back out of the box and get it set up again.


Cookin it old school. Lol! 

I’d just like to have time to cook on anything. My days off have been limited and my BGE and MES are collecting dust. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebard22

I picked up an akorn on clearance last month. Probably won't even get to take it for a test drive until spring. Hopefully I'll have an excuse to at least do a pork butt or some ribs after flintlock season.


----------



## DV1

Ebard22 said:


> I the first couple of times I used it I only lit one end and really wasn't happy with the amount of smoke or flavor I got from it so I started lighting both ends and have been beyond happy ever since. Very well could have been from cheaper older pellets I used but I'm happy with 6 hours of great smoke. Much better than waking up every 90 minutes to add chips like I used to do.


In my experience, you get a bit more flavor with both ends lit, and it does produce more smoke. I think I read somewhere too that meat can only take about 6 hours of smoke, anything after that isn't making a difference.


----------



## pbuck

DV1 said:


> In my experience, you get a bit more flavor with both ends lit, and it does produce more smoke. I think I read somewhere too that meat can only take about 6 hours of smoke, anything after that isn't making a difference.


I just hooked my mailbox up for a trial run and left the power off just to see how much draw and smoke I’d get with no heat. To my surprise it was way more than I expected with just one little pile lit in the maze. In fact I’m wondering if I have too much smoke. Maybe it’s the pellets because I just got a new bag from A-maze-n and they burned through fine even though I didn’t nuke them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

pbuck said:


> I just hooked my mailbox up for a trial run and left the power off just to see how much draw and smoke I’d get with no heat. To my surprise it was way more than I expected with just one little pile lit in the maze. In fact I’m wondering if I have too much smoke. Maybe it’s the pellets because I just got a new bag from A-maze-n and they burned through fine even though I didn’t nuke them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keep the door of the mailbox open. Only time this is a problem is when it's windy enough to blow it into a flame.


----------



## adr1601

You pretty much want the smoke to exit the mailbox and only draw into the cabinet what air is going out the vent. I've had mine since this thread started and it works great.


----------



## pbuck

Thanks, adr. I’ll try that. 

I’ve run the maze inside the MES since the beginning and don’t think I had this much smoke before. It’s not as much of an issue with sausages since they’ll take a good bit of smoke but i want to try to cold smoke some cheese and it’s for sure not just a wisp of thin blue smoke coming out. Lol I’ll play with it some more tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DCStudent

Does anybody have any recommendations for a good book on making your own sausage? We want to start making our own and I know there are a lot of videos and books out there, but I'm wondering if there is any that you found have been better than others.


----------



## adr1601

pbuck said:


> Thanks, adr. I’ll try that.
> 
> I’ve run the maze inside the MES since the beginning and don’t think I had this much smoke before. It’s not as much of an issue with sausages since they’ll take a good bit of smoke but i want to try to cold smoke some cheese and it’s for sure not just a wisp of thin blue smoke coming out. Lol I’ll play with it some more tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've used mine plenty for cheese and I now put it inside the smoker with the door cracked. It gives off some heat so there's a bit of learning curve to keep the temp right in relation to the ambient temp.
I used to do cheese with it in the mailbox, but I didn't get enough smoke and it took forever. Without heat to cause air to exit the vent it doesn't draw enough smoke in.
It just smokes cheese better that way and takes a fraction of the time.


----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> I've used mine plenty for cheese and I now put it inside the smoker with the door cracked. It gives off some heat so there's a bit of learning curve to keep the temp right in relation to the ambient temp.
> I used to do cheese with it in the mailbox, but I didn't get enough smoke and it took forever. Without heat to cause air to exit the vent it doesn't draw enough smoke in.
> It just smokes cheese better that way and takes a fraction of the time.


See, that’s why I’m a little stumped. When I had it going today, I had no heat on to create a draft and I was getting WAY more smoke out the vent than I expected. More than I had when I ran the maze inside the smoker. So much smoke that I’m worried it’s too much. I only have 3 holes drilled in the mailbox in addition to the ones already in it so I don’t think I’m getting excessive air flow and burning the pellets too fast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

DCStudent said:


> Does anybody have any recommendations for a good book on making your own sausage? We want to start making our own and I know there are a lot of videos and books out there, but I'm wondering if there is any that you found have been better than others.


This is pretty much the standard when it comes to sausages of all types. It’s a little more in depth than some but you really learn more than the basics. 

Great Sausage Recipes and Meat Curing https://www.amazon.com/dp/0025668609/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_JkWoAbG2KAJQX

I also have this one and it’s a good read also. 

Home Sausage Making, 4th Edition: From Fresh and Cooked to Smoked, Dried, and Cured: 100 Specialty Recipes https://www.amazon.com/dp/1612128696/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_ipWoAbYV8RPAB


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Just made a trio to Sam's. They had a cooler full of whole ribeye loins, this one wasn't sealed as well as the rest. I asked for a discount. Got $30 off. Not bad. Now wondering if I should steak it all or partially steak and do part like prime rib? Thoughts?









Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

pbuck said:


> See, that’s why I’m a little stumped. When I had it going today, I had no heat on to create a draft and I was getting WAY more smoke out the vent than I expected. More than I had when I ran the maze inside the smoker. So much smoke that I’m worried it’s too much. I only have 3 holes drilled in the mailbox in addition to the ones already in it so I don’t think I’m getting excessive air flow and burning the pellets too fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Have you ran it went the heat on? If not I would try that and see what happens.


----------



## pbuck

chaded said:


> Have you ran it went the heat on? If not I would try that and see what happens.


Thanks, Chad. I’m going to try that tomorrow. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Just made a trio to Sam's. They had a cooler full of whole ribeye loins, this one wasn't sealed as well as the rest. I asked for a discount. Got $30 off. Not bad. Now wondering if I should steak it all or partially steak and do part like prime rib? Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


Is that bone in, Jim? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

pbuck said:


> Is that bone in, Jim?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. Boneless

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

pbuck said:


> Thanks, Chad. I’m going to try that tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I mean it won’t necessarily really solve your cold cheese problem if you think your getting too much smoke it but it would be interesting to see if there is any difference.


----------



## pbuck

Ok. I love bone in rib eye steaks or standing rib roasts. 

Myself, I’d probably just cut a couple prime roasts then steak the rest. I’d rather throw a steak on the grill than do the whole prime rib thing. 

Funny, the wife and I were just this evening discussing making a prime rib Friday for Christmas dinner 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

pbuck said:


> Ok. I love bone in rib eye steaks or standing rib roasts.
> 
> Myself, I’d probably just cut a couple prime roasts then steak the rest. I’d rather throw a steak on the grill than do the whole prime rib thing.
> 
> Funny, the wife and I were just this evening discussing making a prime rib Friday for Christmas dinner
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I prefer bone-in also. But, yeah I'm thinking same as you.

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

pbuck said:


> See, that’s why I’m a little stumped. When I had it going today, I had no heat on to create a draft and I was getting WAY more smoke out the vent than I expected. More than I had when I ran the maze inside the smoker. So much smoke that I’m worried it’s too much. I only have 3 holes drilled in the mailbox in addition to the ones already in it so I don’t think I’m getting excessive air flow and burning the pellets too fast.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try it with the mailbox door open when you get to smoking something. I personally believe without it open it doesn't get enough o2 and the smoke is kind of gray and a little bitter.
You'll find once your smoking something you won't have too much.

Guessing you'll be firing it up this weekend?


----------



## chaded

I dont know how many times i have smoked in the MES with mailbox mod but I have always gotten a thin blue smoke with just the holes in the mailbox door. I’m putting together another MES and using a tin can instead of a mailbox to put the maze in. 

If you look at a kamado, they have a very tight seal and to do low and slow smokes with them you barely have the bottom and/or top vents open but yet can still achieve the right smoke and there is probably more air constriction in that scenario than with the MES.


----------



## nicko

Going to do three turkey breasts and a brisket for Christmas Day. Turkeys will be done in the oven but brisket is going on the BGE. I’ve used a couple rub recipes i found on-line with good success but was wondering if anybody has what they consider the end all be all brisket rub recipe?


----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> Try it with the mailbox door open when you get to smoking something. I personally believe without it open it doesn't get enough o2 and the smoke is kind of gray and a little bitter.
> You'll find once your smoking something you won't have too much.
> 
> Guessing you'll be firing it up this weekend?


Thanks again, brother. I’ll give it a go that way. 

I have a big trout filet I want to do for a party Sunday eve and don’t want to trash it lol. Last one I did turned out excellent but I just had the maze in the MES. I may just do it that way again until I get this mailbox dialed in.


----------



## pbuck

chaded said:


> I dont know how many times i have smoked in the MES with mailbox mod but I have always gotten a thin blue smoke with just the holes in the mailbox door. I’m putting together another MES and using a tin can instead of a mailbox to put the maze in.
> 
> If you look at a kamado, they have a very tight seal and to do low and slow smokes with them you barely have the bottom and/or top vents open but yet can still achieve the right smoke and there is probably more air constriction in that scenario than with the MES.


I’ve never had an issue with too much smoke when using the maze inside the MES. Usually you have to look to see if it’s smoking. When I test ran the mailbox yesterday the smoke was billowing out the vent even with no heat to make a draw. I should have videoed it. 

That generally wouldn’t be a big deal when doing summer sausage and snack sticks as it’s hard enough to get smoke on those but for cheese and fish it would. Everything else gets cooked in the BGE so I’m not worried about briskets and such. 

I’m not so sure it wasn’t the pellets cause they seemed to burn very easily. I’m going to try something different. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

pbuck said:


> I’ve never had an issue with too much smoke when using the maze inside the MES. Usually you have to look to see if it’s smoking. When I test ran the mailbox yesterday the smoke was billowing out the vent even with no heat to make a draw. I should have videoed it.
> 
> That generally wouldn’t be a big deal when doing summer sausage and snack sticks as it’s hard enough to get smoke on those but for cheese and fish it would. Everything else gets cooked in the BGE so I’m not worried about briskets and such.
> 
> I’m not so sure it wasn’t the pellets cause they seemed to burn very easily. I’m going to try something different.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



My next thought was the pellets. Have you tried the cookin pellets? I’ve had good luck with them. I usually get a cookie sheet and dry them out some in the oven on low for about a half hour. But i have used them straight from bag before and didn’t have any issues.


----------



## pbuck

chaded said:


> My next thought was the pellets. Have you tried the cookin pellets? I’ve had good luck with them. I usually get a cookie sheet and dry them out some in the oven on low for about a half hour. But i have used them straight from bag before and didn’t have any issues.


Ive only used the pellets from A-maze-N and that’s what these are. Hickory. I haven’t tried anything else. I have some alder left but need that for my fish.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> I just hooked my mailbox up for a trial run and left the power off just to see how much draw and smoke I’d get with no heat. To my surprise it was way more than I expected with just one little pile lit in the maze. In fact I’m wondering if I have too much smoke. Maybe it’s the pellets because I just got a new bag from A-maze-n and they burned through fine even though I didn’t nuke them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Without the heat you're likely not getting the updraft that allows the smoke to escape via the vent...once you get the heat rising, you should get a good flow...also with nothing to absorb any of the smoke (meat, cheese, etc...) you will witness complete pass through (looks worse than it really is) ....I've never had an issue with too much smoke and never left the mailbox door open either...also if you're only using a-maze-n pellets you're missing out and getting ripped off...give lumberjack a try - you can actually get them on amazon with free shipping - their comp blend is OUT OF THIS WORLD.....AND when you buy the 100% bags you will absolutely notice a difference, with the hickory, apple, cherry and alder over any you've tried...burn cleaner, with less ash and better flavor....I've tried too many to mention and have settled on lumberjack - they are the best that I've tried
https://www.amazon.com/Lumber-Jack-...1513874591&sr=1-1&keywords=lumberjack+pellets


Joe


----------



## adr1601

Question. If your making jerky in a dehydrator, how much liquid smoke per # estimate?

Neither recipe I'm using calls for it but, I want to use it. Each recipe will be around 5#.
This is gonna be the maiden voyage for the new 12 tray dehydrator.


----------



## 12-Ringer

adr1601 said:


> Question. If your making jerky in a dehydrator, how much liquid smoke per # estimate?
> 
> Neither recipe I'm using calls for it but, I want to use it. Each recipe will be around 5#.
> This is gonna be the maiden voyage for the new 12 tray dehydrator.


good luck and keep us posted - I believe 1 tblspn per pound will be more than enough...I don't have it memorized anymore but pretty sure that should be close

https://smokingmeatforums.com/threads/how-much-liquid-smoke-for-jerky-in-a-dehydrator.242431/

hope this helps


----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> Question. If your making jerky in a dehydrator, how much liquid smoke per # estimate?
> 
> Neither recipe I'm using calls for it but, I want to use it. Each recipe will be around 5#.
> This is gonna be the maiden voyage for the new 12 tray dehydrator.


My recipe calls for 1 tsp. but it’s not really smokey when it’s done. It’s good for about a 5# batch but I usually have around 10# to start so I double it. 

I’ve used this same recipe for at least 35 years. I know everyone has “the best” jerky but honestly it’s better than almost every other one I’ve tasted. This might even be the original paper it was written on. It’s well worn. Lol! I go heavy on the onion flakes and really heavy on the coarse ground black pepper to give it some heat. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> My recipe calls for 1 tsp. but it’s not really smokey when it’s done. It’s good for about a 5# batch but I usually have around 10# to start so I double it.
> 
> I’ve used this same recipe for at least 35 years. I know everyone has “the best” jerky but honestly it’s better than almost every other one I’ve tasted. This might even be the original paper it was written on. It’s well worn. Lol! I go heavy on the onion flakes and really heavy on the coarse ground black pepper to give it some heat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL...I just revised my recommendation based on the info from SM....


----------



## pbuck

12-Ringer said:


> LOL...I just revised my recommendation based on the info from SM....


Holy smokes! That’s WAY more than I ever used Lol!!!!!!!

Well I said mine wasn’t very smokey. LOL! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

Thanks for the help!

Ended up with a 5# and 3# batch, but wussed out on the full 1 Tbsp. per pound. Did 2 and 3 Tbsp and I'll see how that goes.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> Holy smokes! That’s WAY more than I ever used Lol!!!!!!!
> 
> Well I said mine wasn’t very smokey. LOL!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I never used much of it myself, I think I use to stick to 1/2 tbspn per pound, but when I did a quick search it seems the 1tblspn per pound is a pretty common recommendation.

My new sweet heat recipe is super simple and the best I've ever come up with.....
1 cup of worchesterhire
1/4 cup of dark brown sugar
1/8 cup honey
Sriracha sauce to your taste

WOW-everyone who has tried this loves it....it has a subtle sweet beef taste and a minute after your done chewing the heat kicks in and its that subtle late heat that keeps bringing everyone back...takes a little experimenting to get it to your personal liking, I pretty much eyeball everything now, need enough to keep the meat covered - 2-3 days soaking in the fridge, smoked at 200 for about 4-hours is awesome, tastes good out of a dehydrator too, but not quite as good as out of the smoke...

Joe


----------



## Ebard22

I agree with Joe on the lumberjack pellets. I just stumbled on to them by chance. There was a place I didn't even know existed advertising them at a local fair so I bought a bag and fell in love. Dumped my traeger pellets out a couple weeks later.


----------



## pbuck

Ebard22 said:


> I agree with Joe on the lumberjack pellets. I just stumbled on to them by chance. There was a place I didn't even know existed advertising them at a local fair so I bought a bag and fell in love. Dumped my traeger pellets out a couple weeks later.


Chad is sending me some cookin pellets and I ordered a 20# bag of lumberjack apple from amazon. I’ll compare. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

Im going to try the lumberjack pellets as well. I’ve wanted to try them but couldn’t ever find them for a reasonable price but it looks like they have a good deal on them now.


----------



## pbuck

chaded said:


> Im going to try the lumberjack pellets as well. I’ve wanted to try them but couldn’t ever find them for a reasonable price but it looks like they have a good deal on them now.


Thanks for the Christmas pellets, buddy.


----------



## adr1601

12-Ringer said:


> LOL...I just revised my recommendation based on the info from SM....


Gonna add this to my to do list. I have lots of backstrap set aside for Jerky. 
Hoping to learn this dehydrator with this current batch.

Edit: Wrong quote.


----------



## DV1

12-Ringer said:


> My new sweet heat recipe is super simple and the best I've ever come up with.....
> 1 cup of worchesterhire
> 1/4 cup of dark brown sugar
> 1/8 cup honey
> Sriracha sauce to your taste
> 
> Joe


how many pounds of meat is that for?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Roughly 2...if I need more liquid to cover I usually add college in chicken broth


----------



## Bo Dangles

Going to try whole duck Sunday. Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## adr1601

First smoke of the weekend done.
Owens honey barbeque.
View attachment 6340875


----------



## sawtoothscream

Doing a bunch of wings tomorrow on the akorn, so good.


----------



## Ebard22

adr1601 said:


> First smoke of the weekend done.
> Owens honey barbeque.
> [iurl="http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=6340875&stc=1&d=1513982317"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]



I just bought one of the Owens honey bbq snack stick kits because of all the people that swear by them on here. It's a ton of seasoning per batch!! Probably make 12.5 pounds up in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## adr1601

Ebard22 said:


> I just bought one of the Owens honey bbq snack stick kits because of all the people that swear by them on here. It's a ton of seasoning per batch!! Probably make 12.5 pounds up in the next couple of weeks.


It's hard to believe all that goes in a batch that size, but man are good!


----------



## pbuck

Yep and don’t be tempted to add more water. Once it’s all mixed in it turns into a sticky goo. You’ll be surprised how wet it will be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## switchback84

Anyone ever try killer hogs rubs or sauces?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Pastrami Watch.....
In the brine for 8 days, rinsed and soaked for ~8 hrs....seasoned and now in the smoke....lumberjack competition blend pellets and a water pan with chicken broth, set at 240 degrees


----------



## 12-Ringer

switchback84 said:


> Anyone ever try killer hogs rubs or sauces?


Yes, their BBQ rub is very good, same can be said for their vinegar sauce....if you like spice pickles....it’s hard to pass on their sweet fire and spicy garlic ... REALLY, REALLY good.

They also have some very decent video tutorials for folks just getting started..


----------



## 12-Ringer

Smoked to an IT 140
Steamed to an IT 155

Resting....










Smoker filled with 4lbs of sweet heat jerky now


----------



## pbuck

You’re a better man than me, Joe. I’d have had to have a sample just to be sure it wasn’t poisonous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebard22

Joe what do you have on top of your grates?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Ebard22 said:


> Joe what do you have on top of your grates?


I call them the smoker saver (lol)....grate clean up cut by 85% with these babies....check your local Home Depot, I got mine there for $13....bought every pack the had


----------



## 12-Ringer

Pastrami finished, sliced and ready to go...Camille is pretty much eating it as it’s coming off of the slicer....










I will definitely be doing this again, with just a few mods to the original recipe.. in the future Ill be cutting some of the pepper and perhaps replacing it with something else like maybe more ground mustard or something. It wasn’t that bad for me, but the Laurie and the kids all thought it was a bit too much. Basically, I sliced it down with the slicer, rinsed with cool tap water and soaked for 2 hours in chicken broth....made a BIG difference with the heat and didn’t take too much of the flavor away.

This is something folks should try...running out now for some kraut, already have the swiss and Russian dressing....can’t wait to get a sammy built

Joe


----------



## adr1601

Finished these two jerky recipes and the hot and sweet is great while the Volcanic one we didn't care for.
http://www.free-venison-recipes.com/venison-jerky-recipes.html Left most of the heat out of this one for the wife.
http://beefjerkyrecipes.com/meat-type/venison-jerky-recipes/volcanic-venison-jerky/
New 12 tray dehydrator from Cabelas really works great coming from one of those round tray dehydrators.
Having a lot of problem with the sharp edges causing vac. bag failures.

Gonna try those recipes posted above next.


----------



## hokiehunter373

12-Ringer said:


> Pastrami finished, sliced and ready to go...Camille is pretty much eating it as it’s coming off of the slicer....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will definitely be doing this again, with just a few mods to the original recipe.. in the future Ill be cutting some of the pepper and perhaps replacing it with something else like maybe more ground mustard or something. It wasn’t that bad for me, but the Laurie and the kids all thought it was a bit too much. Basically, I sliced it down with the slicer, rinsed with cool tap water and soaked for 2 hours in chicken broth....made a BIG difference with the heat and didn’t take too much of the flavor away.
> 
> This is something folks should try...running out now for some kraut, already have the swiss and Russian dressing....can’t wait to get a sammy built
> 
> Joe


Yup! It’s one of my favorite things to make. Gonna have to do some to start the new year off now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

Smoke#2 Owens original.
View attachment 6341751


----------



## DV1

12-Ringer said:


> Pastrami finished, sliced and ready to go...Camille is pretty much eating it as it’s coming off of the slicer....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will definitely be doing this again, with just a few mods to the original recipe.. in the future Ill be cutting some of the pepper and perhaps replacing it with something else like maybe more ground mustard or something. It wasn’t that bad for me, but the Laurie and the kids all thought it was a bit too much. Basically, I sliced it down with the slicer, rinsed with cool tap water and soaked for 2 hours in chicken broth....made a BIG difference with the heat and didn’t take too much of the flavor away.
> 
> This is something folks should try...running out now for some kraut, already have the swiss and Russian dressing....can’t wait to get a sammy built
> 
> Joe


Yeah man, good stuff. I started doing it last summer because someone here said it would become a favorite, and they were right.









Fresh baked marble rye, kraut, swiss cheese and Russian dressing.


----------



## Billy H

I concur. Did pastrami first time this fall and it was really good. Most of it was consumed by putting the meat Russian and Swiss on a 6 inch roll and put in the oven till the roll started to crisp


----------



## jk0069

Trimmed up a 8 lb choice rib roast I told the wife to pickup....(actually it’s 15 lbs) size is everything to her I suppose. Anyhow trimmed off 4 1.5” ribeyes and cut the short ribs off. On the egg over a pan of broth onions garlic and shrooms for au juis. Merry Christmas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

Conyeager PA balogna
View attachment 6342425

Those were clear casings to start.


----------



## Shooter1969

adr1601 said:


> Conyeager PA balogna
> View attachment 6342425
> 
> Those were clear casings to start.


Did you make them yourself, or just smoke them? Either way they look delicious!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jk0069

Plated ..... food coma now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

Shooter1969 said:


> Did you make them yourself, or just smoke them? Either way they look delicious!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Premixed seasoning from Conyeager, but otherwise made myself. Grind, mix, stuff, and smoke.


----------



## Shooter1969

adr1601 said:


> Premixed seasoning from Conyeager, but otherwise made myself. Grind, mix, stuff, and smoke.


I got a Char Broil “The Big Easy” for my birthday and am on the look out for good recipes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> Conyeager PA balogna
> View attachment 6342425
> 
> Those were clear casings to start.


Care to share more? What kind of meat mix? Smoke schedule? Temps? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

pbuck said:


> Care to share more? What kind of meat mix? Smoke schedule? Temps?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


80/10/10 Venison, Pork, and Pork fat stuffed in clear 1 1/2'' fibrous casings and rested in the fridge over night.
Into smoker for 2 hours at 130 with vent open to dry the casings (no smoke).
After that 2 hours it's 160 with smoke for another 3 hours starting with the vent open and working it closed over that 3 hour time period.
After that 3 it's 180 with smoke and vent closed until an IT of 152.

That Conyeager spice is just spice, and you have to calculate the amounts of cure, binder, and water to add yourself.


----------



## adr1601

Finished 20# of Kielbasa late last might.
View attachment 6342645
fyi


----------



## joesandi

X-mass eve supper, bacon wrapped back strap. Nothing left. Even the grandson (5) ate it.


----------



## adr1601

joesandi said:


> X-mass eve supper, bacon wrapped back strap. Nothing left. Even the grandson (5) ate it.


I have to try doing this one. 
What smoke temp and finished IT?


----------



## nicko

Got the BGE packed to the gills with an 8 lb brisket. It went on at 4am. I’m trying this rub recipe. Instead of putting the rub on last night and letting it sit in the fridge, I put the rub in this morning. I had read that putting a rub that has a good amount of salt on too early can draw moisture out of the meat. We’ll see.


----------



## Bulian82

Anyone have any experiance with the smoking Tex pro 1400 electric smoker. I told my wife I wanted one to start doing snack sticks and bologna and this is what she got me for Christmas. A little more expensive than I was expecting but it looks nice. 


Merry Christmas everyone,
Thanks Jon









Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shooter1969

Looks awesome! My wife got me “The Big Easy” gas fired smoker and I can’t wait to try it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

Final smoke of the weekend.
Venison cheese hotdogs.
View attachment 6342881


----------



## prg874

I will gladly die of a stroke for this


----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> Final smoke of the weekend.
> Venison cheese hotdogs.
> View attachment 6342881


Dang it man. You’ve been knee deep in meat all week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Bulian82 said:


> Anyone have any experiance with the smoking Tex pro 1400 electric smoker. I told my wife I wanted one to start doing snack sticks and bologna and this is what she got me for Christmas. A little more expensive than I was expecting but it looks nice.
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone,
> Thanks Jon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


Hell yeah! That’s gonna work nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sawtoothscream

Bulian82 said:


> Anyone have any experiance with the smoking Tex pro 1400 electric smoker. I told my wife I wanted one to start doing snack sticks and bologna and this is what she got me for Christmas. A little more expensive than I was expecting but it looks nice.
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone,
> Thanks Jon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


My uncle has a smokin it. His is alot bigger with a pid but contraction and function should be close. Makes great bbq, you should enjoy it


----------



## Bulian82

For you guys that use wood chunks for smoking where is the best place online to get them from? 

Thanks,
Jon

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

Bulian82 said:


> For you guys that use wood chunks for smoking where is the best place online to get them from?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jon
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


https://fruitawood.com/#!/Smoking-Wood-Chips-Wood-Chunks-&-Wood-Splits/c/20346062

Their honey crisp apple wood and peach wood is excellent.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

This is a pair of full packer briskets that I did for a friend...13 lbs. each prior to trimming...

They turned out epic...I have gone to a very simple rub 50/50 Morton salt and 12 mesh black pepper...lightly rubbed...so you can still see the meat well...and then 275 on the egg fat cap down with a drip pan full of water, with red oak chunks until it comes out of the stall...then wrap it in butcher paper (unwaxed) and back on until it hits 205 then pull it and let it rest until I slice it at 140-145...

I think people put on too much rub and it keeps the meat from absorbing the smoke...and sugar makes a barrier and turns black and burnt after being on the egg that long...

Enjoy...Merry Christmas ATers!


----------



## Bulian82

KS Bow Hunter said:


> This is a pair of full packer briskets that I did for a friend...13 lbs. each prior to trimming...
> 
> They turned out epic...I have gone to a very simple rub 50/50 Morton salt and 12 mesh black pepper...lightly rubbed...so you can still see the meat well...and then 275 on the egg fat cap down with a drip pan full of water, with red oak chunks until it comes out of the stall...then wrap it in butcher paper (unwaxed) and back on until it hits 205 then pull it and let it rest until I slice it at 140-145...
> 
> I think people put on too much rub and it keeps the meat from absorbing the smoke...and sugar makes a barrier and turns black and burnt after being on the egg that long...
> 
> Enjoy...Merry Christmas ATers!
> 
> View attachment 6342997


That looks amazing!

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Thank you!



Bulian82 said:


> That looks amazing!
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulian82

So for my Christmas dinner I cooked several things in my GMG Daniel Boone. I smoked a prime rib, half a beef tenderloin, stuffed sausage mushrooms, seasoned baby red skinned potatoes, Mac n cheese, and my wife's request a premade cherry pie.









Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

KS Bow Hunter said:


> This is a pair of full packer briskets that I did for a friend...13 lbs. each prior to trimming...
> 
> They turned out epic...I have gone to a very simple rub 50/50 Morton salt and 12 mesh black pepper...lightly rubbed...so you can still see the meat well...and then 275 on the egg fat cap down with a drip pan full of water, with red oak chunks until it comes out of the stall...then wrap it in butcher paper (unwaxed) and back on until it hits 205 then pull it and let it rest until I slice it at 140-145...
> 
> I think people put on too much rub and it keeps the meat from absorbing the smoke...and sugar makes a barrier and turns black and burnt after being on the egg that long...
> 
> Enjoy...Merry Christmas ATers!
> 
> View attachment 6342997


Dam that looks good! Did you use a double rack or something because I don’t know if I could fit 2 full Packers in my lg egg. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

No I have an XL BGE...so can do 3 full packers...need to get a rack for it though...


pbuck said:


> Dam that looks good! Did you use a double rack or something because I don’t know if I could fit 2 full Packers in my lg egg.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DV1

KS Bow Hunter said:


> This is a pair of full packer briskets that I did for a friend...13 lbs. each prior to trimming...
> 
> They turned out epic...I have gone to a very simple rub 50/50 Morton salt and 12 mesh black pepper...lightly rubbed...so you can still see the meat well...and then 275 on the egg fat cap down with a drip pan full of water, with red oak chunks until it comes out of the stall...then wrap it in butcher paper (unwaxed) and back on until it hits 205 then pull it and let it rest until I slice it at 140-145...
> 
> I think people put on too much rub and it keeps the meat from absorbing the smoke...and sugar makes a barrier and turns black and burnt after being on the egg that long...
> 
> Enjoy...Merry Christmas ATers!
> 
> View attachment 6342997


That looks fantastic. I've done about 13 or 14 briskets in the last 2 years and tried all kinds of rubs, injections, etc. I also prefer just a 50/50 salt & coarse ground pepper mix, with no injection, but usually do fat cap up. I trim it down to only like 1/8 of an inch or so. I found that to be the best for me, after trying all those others things.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Man, this stuff is still good 2-days later.....


----------



## adr1601

pbuck said:


> Dang it man. You’ve been knee deep in meat all week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah a bigger smoker is definitely in my future. Either that or I have to find some worse hunting spots. LOL


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

I trim mine down to 1/2-1/4" of fat on the cap...I have found that placing the fat cap down that the brisket absorbs more smoke and I can't tell a difference in moisture. I think that placing it down keeps a bark from forming longer, so more smoke is absorbed. I never inject a brisket, only my butts. I also buy expensive briskets, that are prime and marbled. It makes a huge difference in tenderness when you have a full packer that is prime and marbled. Cost sucks.


DV1 said:


> That looks fantastic. I've done about 13 or 14 briskets in the last 2 years and tried all kinds of rubs, injections, etc. I also prefer just a 50/50 salt & coarse ground pepper mix, with no injection, but usually do fat cap up. I trim it down to only like 1/8 of an inch or so. I found that to be the best for me, after trying all those others things.


----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> Yeah a bigger smoker is definitely in my future. Either that or I have to find some worse hunting spots. LOL


You must have done well. [emoji1360][emoji1360]Myself, I’m way low on venison with only 2 doe in the freezer but I have a lot of caribou to try instead. I usually have 4 or 5 deer. [emoji853]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

12-Ringer said:


> Man, this stuff is still good 2-days later.....


It’s good even after freezing it for awhile. [emoji1360]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

12-Ringer said:


> I never used much of it myself, I think I use to stick to 1/2 tbspn per pound, but when I did a quick search it seems the 1tblspn per pound is a pretty common recommendation.
> 
> My new sweet heat recipe is super simple and the best I've ever come up with.....
> 1 cup of worchesterhire
> 1/4 cup of dark brown sugar
> 1/8 cup honey
> Sriracha sauce to your taste
> 
> WOW-everyone who has tried this loves it....it has a subtle sweet beef taste and a minute after your done chewing the heat kicks in and its that subtle late heat that keeps bringing everyone back...takes a little experimenting to get it to your personal liking, I pretty much eyeball everything now, need enough to keep the meat covered - 2-3 days soaking in the fridge, smoked at 200 for about 4-hours is awesome, tastes good out of a dehydrator too, but not quite as good as out of the smoke...
> 
> Joe


Can you recommend a starting point for the Sriracha sauce?


----------



## 12-Ringer

I like mine with a little kick and started with 1/4 cup

You can taste the marinade before hand to test the heat!!


----------



## Luke M

The ole lady got me a 7# Weston stuffer for Christmas and I am looking forward to suing it! I am going to be stuffing a bunch of snack sticks, sausage, and brats (all with venison and pork sausage) here today. I have never done brats before, does anyone have any recommendations? Also, once stuffed, do you have to smoke them the same day or can you freeze them for a different day? Thank you in advance for tips and ideas on the brats!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Luke M said:


> The ole lady got me a 7# Weston stuffer for Christmas and I am looking forward to suing it! I am going to be stuffing a bunch of snack sticks, sausage, and brats (all with venison and pork sausage) here today. I have never done brats before, does anyone have any recommendations? Also, once stuffed, do you have to smoke them the same day or can you freeze them for a different day? Thank you in advance for tips and ideas on the brats!


I don't smoke them the same day as I want them to set-up a bit in the casings before...I have noticed that is has helped with both flavor and keeping the casings tight the entire time. Check out Owens BBQ site, he has some great Brat seasoning packages, pricing is good and shipping is fast....wish he sold casings as well, nice to have a one-stop-shop....the sausagemaker.com has a nice variety of casings...I like to use natural hog casings for brats...I used ground turkey and Owens Sriracha Brat Seasoning - WOW.....crowd pleaser for sure...

Joe


----------



## pbuck

Luke M said:


> The ole lady got me a 7# Weston stuffer for Christmas and I am looking forward to suing it! I am going to be stuffing a bunch of snack sticks, sausage, and brats (all with venison and pork sausage) here today. I have never done brats before, does anyone have any recommendations? Also, once stuffed, do you have to smoke them the same day or can you freeze them for a different day? Thank you in advance for tips and ideas on the brats!


Most brats are made as fresh sausage without cure then cooked/smoked at a later date. If you’re using already frozen meat be especially careful to keep everything super cold so there’s no issues when re freezing after stuffing. I even keep the grinder head in the freezer. Don’t thaw the meat completely and keep the ready to stuff meat in the fridge between batches for the stuffer. I put a cookie sheet in the freezer and I’ll stuff a batch then immediately put them on the sheet keep em cold. When I’m done I let them all freeze on the cookie sheets first then vacuum seal so they don’t smoosh up.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

I bought a couple chickens from a buddy at work. I think they are the biggest birds I have ever seen. This one is spatchcocked.









Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk
Nothing done to the 2nd one yet


----------



## adr1601

Luke M said:


> The ole lady got me a 7# Weston stuffer for Christmas and I am looking forward to suing it! I am going to be stuffing a bunch of snack sticks, sausage, and brats (all with venison and pork sausage) here today. I have never done brats before, does anyone have any recommendations? Also, once stuffed, do you have to smoke them the same day or can you freeze them for a different day? Thank you in advance for tips and ideas on the brats!


I'm not real experienced at making brats, but IMO they should be frozen fresh with no cure and then grilled or hot smoked later.
I'm doing three different Owens recipes this weekend.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

NoDeerInIowa said:


> I bought a couple chickens from a buddy at work. I think they are the biggest birds I have ever seen. This one is spatchcocked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk
> Nothing done to the 2nd one yet


Finished product. Very good.









Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

^^^^Looks good, Jim!! ^^^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

12# of Owens ground and formed bacon.
This stuff is a staple in the freezer.
View attachment 6345769


----------



## jager69

Man those chickens look really good!


----------



## jk0069

Figured I’d add a few from deer camp this year. 








Pork cutlet curry. Any Marines or anyone stationed in Okinawa can appreciate this as it’s almost identical to Coco’s








Prime Ribeye 








Prime porterhouse.... for those who have noticed a theme I love ******* potatoes with my steak 








Pork chop..... marinated in apple cider 
All of this was grilled over real wood on a make shift grill. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

jk0069 said:


> Figured I’d add a few from deer camp this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pork cutlet curry. Any Marines or anyone stationed in Okinawa can appreciate this as it’s almost identical to Coco’s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prime Ribeye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prime porterhouse.... for those who have noticed a theme I love ******* potatoes with my steak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pork chop..... marinated in apple cider
> All of this was grilled over real wood on a make shift grill.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great brother.

One thing we need more of on this thread is some makeshift hunt camp meals. How the fire [emoji91] is prepped etc.

I bought a big gas ⛽ grill for camp. I just bought 20+ 55 gallon drum barrels to make feeders to supply the whole club. My partner is wanting from watching Youtube to make a smoker or two. 

So some ideas [emoji362] of set up and wood used etc. From Maria, we have a ton of oak all over to use as fire [emoji91] wood/smoke. Not sure if the bark should be shaved off or now. We call our oak trees [emoji269] “live oak”. Some of the smaller oak are called black oak. Not sure which is better but the deer 🦌 like the live oak acorns more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jk0069

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> Looks great brother.
> 
> One thing we need more of on this thread is some makeshift hunt camp meals. How the fire [emoji91] is prepped etc.
> 
> I bought a big gas ⛽ grill for camp. I just bought 20+ 55 gallon drum barrels to make feeders to supply the whole club. My partner is wanting from watching Youtube to make a smoker or two.
> 
> So some ideas [emoji362] of set up and wood used etc. From Maria, we have a ton of oak all over to use as fire [emoji91] wood/smoke. Not sure if the bark should be shaved off or now. We call our oak trees [emoji269] “live oak”. Some of the smaller oak are called black oak. Not sure which is better but the deer 🦌 like the live oak acorns more.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use an old Weber to house my fire that someone set out for trash. I hacked the legs off and I just use a big stump to set it on. We have an abundance of hardwoods so I primarily use cherry, hickory and oak. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

jk0069 said:


> I use an old Weber to house my fire that someone set out for trash. I hacked the legs off and I just use a big stump to set it on. We have an abundance of hardwoods so I primarily use cherry, hickory and oak.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pics bro ! Inquiring minds need to know. I’m completely undomestic and have zero skillz in these things. But I can boil water [emoji97],,, I think [emoji848]?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Nice work guys...


----------



## Billy H

I always hack the bark off any wood I use to smoke food. Actually I make sure that there is nothing but good solid clean wood, no bark, no darkened black type spots, definitely no mushroom type stuff, no white powdery crap.


----------



## OkieJ

I burn all bark off of smoking wood in my firepit first and just move the coals or logs over to the smoker with tongs and a shovel. Easier to control temp this way also.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Just a teaser...pics coming...I have 2 chickens, a butt, a brisket (17 lbs.), and a beef rib plate to cook for NYD...hang in there boys...


----------



## Ebard22

Alright all you Owens BBQ lovers out there. I'm making honey barbecue sticks for the first time Wednesday and I have some extra high temp cheddar laying around. Should I put it in or stick to original?


----------



## RandyNight

joesandi said:


> X-mass eve supper, bacon wrapped back strap. Nothing left. Even the grandson (5) ate it.


I did one of these after seeing this post. Kept BGE on about 225 for about 4 hours with platesetter. (well, actually my better half did, I got it going then went to the woods ) Internal temp to about 170, was a more done than the above quoted post, very little red. No leftovers.

Next time I will basketweave the bacon for better presentation and slicing. My son also said it would keep the meat more moist.


----------



## pbuck

Ebard22 said:


> Alright all you Owens BBQ lovers out there. I'm making honey barbecue sticks for the first time Wednesday and I have some extra high temp cheddar laying around. Should I put it in or stick to original?


Put it in for sure. I like pepper jack better since the honey bbq has just a hint of heat but cheddar is still good. Fact, I’m thawing some with cheddar to munch on tonight.


----------



## adr1601

Ebard22 said:


> Alright all you Owens BBQ lovers out there. I'm making honey barbecue sticks for the first time Wednesday and I have some extra high temp cheddar laying around. Should I put it in or stick to original?


I would try it without first, but I've only made them once. Just seem to sweet for cheese imo.

This is gonna be one of those things that are very personal.


----------



## adr1601

5# Test batch of spicy Linguica.
View attachment 6348805


----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> I would try it without first, but I've only made them once. Just seem to sweet for cheese imo.
> 
> This is gonna be one of those things that are very personal.


Ok, maybe do 1/2 n 1/2 lol. 

I made my first batch without and haven’t made it with no cheese since. As I said the pepper jack is better and I’ll do my next batch with it. I had cheddar left over from my SS so I put it in the last bunch of sticks.


----------



## adr1601

15# of AG Leggs snack sticks with encapsulated citric acid.
View attachment 6348847


----------



## Ebard22

I have some pepper jack as well but it's for a batch of Owens philly steak brats I'm gonna do with goose and pork.


----------



## adr1601

View attachment 6349005

View attachment 6349007

Headed for the smoker in the morning.


----------



## pbuck

Dang it man! You been busy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

pbuck said:


> Dang it man! You been busy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah.... Haven't bothered to post the other 20# of cheese hot dogs, 10# of jerky, or 20# of brats. 

Right about now a salad and some Haddock sound really good. LOL


----------



## pbuck

Meat sweats! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Ok, 17 lb. full packer black angus brisket, 10 lb. bone in pork butt, and 2 chickens brining for tomorrow...brisket and butt are on, chickens and ribs are in waiting...more pics to come...


----------



## hokiehunter373

9 pound pork shoulder I did up yesterday. Company was hungry so I didn’t get any pics of it shredded lol. Did some cream cheese stuffed bacon wrapped jalapeños too but they also got ate too quick. Happy New Years everybody 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikear

Great thread guys. My cook isn’t nearly as impressive as most of yours, but here is is. All cooked in my MES 30 with half mesquite, half cherry wood chips. 

Boneless, skinless chicken breasts brined overnight. Pulled them out of the brine and pat them dry. Let dry on a cookie drying sheet in the fridge for 4 hours or so. Very light kosher salt and fresh cracked black pepper right before going in at 275°F. Finished off in the oven at 400°F. 










“Scarbelly” wings. Injected with buffalo sauce and creole butter, lightly dusted with Tony Chachere’s. Smoked on same wood and temp as above. Crisped up skin in the oven at 400°F for 30 minutes, flipping halfway through.


----------



## adr1601

Some nice looking cooks this weekend!


----------



## adr1601

Final results of the sausage makers bbq recipe. Much like the Owens Honey Bbq only prettier.
Edit: This does not come with cure, but a recipe that tells you how much to use.
View attachment 6349989


----------



## Billy H

mikear said:


> Great thread guys. My cook isn’t nearly as impressive as most of yours, but here is is. All cooked in my MES 30 with half mesquite, half cherry wood chips.
> 
> Boneless, skinless chicken breasts brined overnight. Pulled them out of the brine and pat them dry. Let dry on a cookie drying sheet in the fridge for 4 hours or so. Very light kosher salt and fresh cracked black pepper right before going in at 275°F. Finished off in the oven at 400°F.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Scarbelly” wings. Injected with buffalo sauce and creole butter, lightly dusted with Tony Chachere’s. Smoked on same wood and temp as above. Crisped up skin in the oven at 400°F for 30 minutes, flipping halfway through.


Looks awesome. Wishing I could reach through the screen and snag some of those wings.


----------



## mikear

Billy H said:


> Looks awesome. Wishing I could reach through the screen and snag some of those wings.


Just lick the screen. It’s what I do on this thread.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Here was the spread for the GA game...St. Louis style rib with a dry rub, the full packer brisket, and pulled pork with hoppin' johns for NYD with collard greens and ham...this is how we roll in Georgia...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

One more...


----------



## jk0069

KS Bow Hunter said:


> One more...
> View attachment 6350539


Killer looking cook. Also great job on reserving the sauce for the end consumer if they want it. I don’t sauce anything for myself personally. When I was a little one my grandfather grilled burgers over the open fire and I went to put ketchup on it and he said it’s an insult to the cook if I wanted ketchup to put a slice of tomato on it. Have never touched ketchup since. I eat my burgers plain with onion and tomato and couldn’t imagine going back. That was probably 25 years ago. I’m 33 now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Thanks and yeah I let everyone sauce on their own...have gone to more simple dry rubs and let folks do what they desire with sauce...thanks!


jk0069 said:


> Killer looking cook. Also great job on reserving the sauce for the end consumer if they want it. I don’t sauce anything for myself personally. When I was a little one my grandfather grilled burgers over the open fire and I went to put ketchup on it and he said it’s an insult to the cook if I wanted ketchup to put a slice of tomato on it. Have never touched ketchup since. I eat my burgers plain with onion and tomato and couldn’t imagine going back. That was probably 25 years ago. I’m 33 now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebard22

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Thanks and yeah I let everyone sauce on their own...have gone to more simple dry rubs and let folks do what they desire with sauce...thanks!
> 
> 
> jk0069 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Killer looking cook. Also great job on reserving the sauce for the end consumer if they want it. I don’t sauce anything for myself personally. When I was a little one my grandfather grilled burgers over the open fire and I went to put ketchup on it and he said it’s an insult to the cook if I wanted ketchup to put a slice of tomato on it. Have never touched ketchup since. I eat my burgers plain with onion and tomato and couldn’t imagine going back. That was probably 25 years ago. I’m 33 now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



Only down fall to that fantastic looking spread was the outcome of the game!!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Oh man what a game...I was born in OK, but married a GA girl...so I'm conflicted but it was one hell of a game...


Ebard22 said:


> Only down fall to that fantastic looking spread was the outcome of the game!!


----------



## joesandi

Going to cook a slab of pork spare ribs this weekend. I have done baby backs but not these. Is there anything different I should know? smoking temp, time, wrap?

Thanks


----------



## adr1601

I've settled on 4-2-1 at 245 for spare ribs. (Your temp may vary with your smoker)
4 unwrapped with a flip at 2 hours.
2 wrapped after re-seasoning and adding things like honey and syrup.
1 unwrapped.
Then I sauce and place in the smoker for a half hour after the temp returns. I turn the heat off for the half hour after it reheats. 

At the bottom of the spare ribs there's a pretty tough and ugly chunk that can still be kind of a turn off even after that schedule. We eat around it and reheat it in the oven for a leftover for at least an hour to soften it up some more.


----------



## Ebard22

Was asked to smoke a pork butt a couple weeks ago for a family gathering this Sunday. So I set the MES 30 up tonight in a balmy 0 degrees and just tossed it on. If I remember I'll post finish pics. Not thrilled about sub zero smoking!!


----------



## pbuck

Ebard22 said:


> Was asked to smoke a pork butt a couple weeks ago for a family gathering this Sunday. So I set the MES 30 up tonight in a balmy 0 degrees and just tossed it on. If I remember I'll post finish pics. Not thrilled about sub zero smoking!!


Sub zero smoking is better than no smoking. 

Just sayin. [emoji2]


----------



## survivalistd

pbuck said:


> Sub zero smoking is better than no smoking.
> 
> Just sayin. [emoji2]


That's a good point!!! You guys are making my mouth water..

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## joesandi

adr1601 said:


> I've settled on 4-2-1 at 245 for spare ribs. (Your temp may vary with your smoker)
> 4 unwrapped with a flip at 2 hours.
> 2 wrapped after re-seasoning and adding things like honey and syrup.
> 1 unwrapped.
> Then I sauce and place in the smoker for a half hour after the temp returns. I turn the heat off for the half hour after it reheats.
> 
> At the bottom of the spare ribs there's a pretty tough and ugly chunk that can still be kind of a turn off even after that schedule. We eat around it and reheat it in the oven for a leftover for at least an hour to soften it up some more.


Thank you, did the 4-2 then cooled them overnight. Cut them into single servings (one bone) and put in crock with sweet baby rays. Came out great. Everyone loved them. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## sawtoothscream

Decided to bite the bullet and ordered a flame boss 300 wifi. Needed? no, not really. But being able to have a good night of sleep and not watch the grill all day during the summer will be well worth it IMO. Plus I like new toys 

Now I have to go buy a pork butt for this weekend and see how it does.


----------



## 12-Ringer

sawtoothscream said:


> Decided to bite the bullet and ordered a flame boss 300 wifi. Needed? no, not really. But being able to have a good night of sleep and not watch the grill all day during the summer will be well worth it IMO. Plus I like new toys
> 
> Now I have to go buy a pork butt for this weekend and see how it does.


A while back someone on this thread posted some sort of wireless controller with a really cool read-out for their phone, I believe they were even monitoring (and perhaps even controllin git) from MILES away (I think the poster was at work)

Does anyone remember that and what is was....was it the flame boss?


----------



## chaded

12-Ringer said:


> A while back someone on this thread posted some sort of wireless controller with a really cool read-out for their phone, I believe they were even monitoring (and perhaps even controllin git) from MILES away (I think the poster was at work)
> 
> Does anyone remember that and what is was....was it the flame boss?



It may or may not of been me. Not sure. You can do it with the flameboss. If I still had a kamado I would still have a flameboss to go with it.


----------



## pbuck

12-Ringer said:


> A while back someone on this thread posted some sort of wireless controller with a really cool read-out for their phone, I believe they were even monitoring (and perhaps even controllin git) from MILES away (I think the poster was at work)
> 
> Does anyone remember that and what is was....was it the flame boss?


Yes, Chad (Chaded) did a a cook with his and shared the data. Pretty cool. If I didn’t already have a digi-Q controller I’d be all over the pit boss. It appeals to my inner geek. Lol!


----------



## chaded

pbuck said:


> Yes, Chad (Chaded) did a a cook with his and shared the data. Pretty cool. If I didn’t already have a digi-Q controller I’d be all over the pit boss. It appeals to my inner geek. Lol!


I also have a robot vacuum that i can start from miles away.


----------



## 12-Ringer

chaded said:


> It may or may not of been me. Not sure. You can do it with the flameboss. If I still had a kamado I would still have a flameboss to go with it.


Sounds like it was you...what is the name of what you have “pit boss”?


----------



## chaded

12-Ringer said:


> Sounds like it was you...what is the name of what you have “pit boss”?


I had a flameboss? As far as cooker, I had a kamado joe. I’m back to using a masterbuilt eletric for smoking now.


----------



## pbuck

chaded said:


> I also have a robot vacuum that i can start from miles away.


Flame boss not pit boss. Duh. 

I can open or close my garage door and, start my truck from anywhere. Neener neener Lol!


----------



## nrlombar

Deer season was rough for me (1 deer) but I have about 150# of wild boar I shot this gall in the freezer. Has anyone made straight wild boar snack sticks or summer sausage? Should I add some other meat?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

nrlombar said:


> Deer season was rough for me (1 deer) but I have about 150# of wild boar I shot this gall in the freezer. Has anyone made straight wild boar snack sticks or summer sausage? Should I add some other meat?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


If I was making snack sticks from that I would add only enough fat to have around 10% and nothing else.


----------



## sawtoothscream

chaded said:


> I had a flameboss? As far as cooker, I had a kamado joe. I’m back to using a masterbuilt eletric for smoking now.


What made you ditch the kamado? 

I probably would go smoking it if I didn't make so much chicken on my akorn, have to spend alot to get one that will go 350 degrees. Plus I love charcoal on birds


----------



## chaded

sawtoothscream said:


> What made you ditch the kamado?
> 
> I probably would go smoking it if I didn't make so much chicken on my akorn, have to spend alot to get one that will go 350 degrees. Plus I love charcoal on birds



My experience with the kamado joe was less then pleasant. I had at least 5 warranty claims within a year. I still love the kamado itself but if i get another one it will be a komodo kamado. But, i can do quite a bit of good cooks on a weber and have the masterbuilt for smoking stuff so it might be awhile before I get something else.


----------



## sawtoothscream

chaded said:


> My experience with the kamado joe was less then pleasant. I had at least 5 warranty claims within a year. I still love the kamado itself but if i get another one it will be a komodo kamado. But, i can do quite a bit of good cooks on a weber and have the masterbuilt for smoking stuff so it might be awhile before I get something else.


Yeah sounded like you did, seems they are trying to resolve alot of the issues with their new version. Curious to see how it works out in the long run. 

These KK are sweet but holy God they are proud of them lol.


----------



## 12-Ringer

sawtoothscream said:


> These KK are sweet but holy God they are proud of them lol.


Yeah - I'll say $4k+ for a 23" pit is CRAZY!!!!!

Joe


----------



## pbuck

They’re pretty though. [emoji1414]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> They’re pretty though. [emoji1414]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



hahaha - wonder how ling they stay that shiny?

Joe


----------



## vonfoust

Haven't followed along very much recently but I am here to impart this bit of advice. When you are in desperate need of a drip pan and find the best fit is your wives bread pans sometime in early summer, clean them and put them back. 
Do not continue to use them for drip pans (especially without cleaning them). And months later when she asks if you have seen her bread pans do not say "Yep, I'll be right back". It's best to not return with a dreadful mess of two pans and hand them to her. When she rolls her eyes, and you can tell she's irritated, in no uncertain terms should you say "They are fine, I'll just clean them up a bit." 
Lastly, if you have already made all these mistakes, do not let her watch you try to clean them up. 

It's all downhill from there. On a good note, I have permanent drip pans :wink:


----------



## Ebard22

vonfoust said:


> Haven't followed along very much recently but I am here to impart this bit of advice. When you are in desperate need of a drip pan and find the best fit is your wives bread pans sometime in early summer, clean them and put them back.
> Do not continue to use them for drip pans (especially without cleaning them). And months later when she asks if you have seen her bread pans do not say "Yep, I'll be right back". It's best to not return with a dreadful mess of two pans and hand them to her. When she rolls her eyes, and you can tell she's irritated, in no uncertain terms should you say "They are fine, I'll just clean them up a bit."
> Lastly, if you have already made all these mistakes, do not let her watch you try to clean them up.
> 
> It's all downhill from there. On a good note, I have permanent drip pans




I'll never have to worry about that! My wife can barely find the bread box let alone make bread!,


----------



## pbuck

Lol. Been there, done that and I’ve seen the [emoji102] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

One word. "foil"


----------



## Ebard22

Alright I'm finally a believer in the Owens BBQ honey BBQ stick mix. The sticks are finishing in the smoke right now but had some extra since I ran out of casing so I made logs and did them in the oven. Fantastic flavor


----------



## 12-Ringer

Ebard22 said:


> Alright I'm finally a believer in the Owens BBQ honey BBQ stick mix. The sticks are finishing in the smoke right now but had some extra since I ran out of casing so I made logs and did them in the oven. Fantastic flavor


I don't even use them as snack sticks anymore, I stuff them in summer sausage casings....I can't make enough of it...bring it to a few functions and I start getting orders...

Joe


----------



## Ebard22

To be honest that's probably how I will do them from here on out. It's much more practical for me to have summer sausage than it is sticks. I do a lot more entertaining and have meat and cheese trays out usually rather than just a pack of snack sticks.


----------



## adr1601

12-Ringer said:


> I don't even use them as snack sticks anymore, I stuff them in summer sausage casings....I can't make enough of it...bring it to a few functions and I start getting orders...
> 
> Joe


Interesting idea. What size casings?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Ebard22 said:


> To be honest that's probably how I will do them from here on out. It's much more practical for me to have summer sausage than it is sticks. I do a lot more entertaining and have meat and cheese trays out usually rather than just a pack of snack sticks.


Exactly....


----------



## nrlombar

Are you guys using citric acid with Honey BBQ sticks or no?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ApostateTapir

Anybody here using the Smokey Mountain? I have the midsize one and I love it. I'm a new smoker and have only done about 6-7 dishes. Looking at doing some brisket this weekend. I was thinking about adapting the 3-2-1 ribs method? I was thinking 4-3-1 instead?


----------



## Chris7255

I have one. Look at Virtual Weber Bullet web site. I do the high heat brisket -works great


----------



## pbuck

nrlombar said:


> Are you guys using citric acid with Honey BBQ sticks or no?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I don’t.


----------



## Billy H

ApostateTapir said:


> Anybody here using the Smokey Mountain? I have the midsize one and I love it. I'm a new smoker and have only done about 6-7 dishes. Looking at doing some brisket this weekend. I was thinking about adapting the 3-2-1 ribs method? I was thinking 4-3-1 instead?


 Im not going to say don’t do that because as soon as I do someone will say you can do it like that, but I wouldn’t cook it like that. It depends on the weight of your brisket. For a 10 to 12 pounder you could be into 12 to 14 hour cook. You want to cook it at 225 the whole time. I smoke mine till the bark is just right then wrap, somewhere around 150. Once wrapped keep it wrapped . Run the internal temp to 190 pull it ,wrap in a towel place in a cooler and let rest for a few hours. 

Couple tips. Be picky when you buy. A good fat cap is fine a big vein of fat that seams to run inside the entire length avoid. Before you even unwrap your brisket take the round side of a heavy ladle and beat the hell out of it. When you think you beat it enough,beat it some more. Go Rocky Balboa on it. Then unwrap. If you have a thick fat cap you can trim now if you want. I don’t trim before cooking these days, it’s just as easy to do later and the fat adds flavor and moisture. Put on your rub, it’s called rub for a reason, get in there and rub it into the meat. Wrap it in Saran stick in fridge overnight. In the morning pull it out it let it get to room temp while you get your pit ready. Avoid wild swings in temp, keep it at 225. We’re not making boot leather here. Don’t keep opening your pit and looking, don’t worry it’s still in there. Hope this helps. Good luck and post your results good or bad.


----------



## Ebard22

Briskets scare me. I cant afford to screw up a piece of meat that cost that much!


----------



## Boxerboxer

Ebard22 said:


> Briskets scare me. I cant afford to screw up a piece of meat that cost that much!


Nothing ventured nothing gained. If you know how to keep your cook temp under control and you follow everything in this link you'll be fine. 

https://amazingribs.com/tested-reci...cue-beef-brisket-texas-style-definitive-guide

There are other valid ways to do brisket but he works things out really clearly. Brisket was the first thing I smoked and it came out great. Don't let fear keep you from greatness!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DV1

Billy H said:


> Before you even unwrap your brisket take the round side of a heavy ladle and beat the hell out of it. When you think you beat it enough,beat it some more. Go Rocky Balboa on it. Then unwrap.


Why?


----------



## DV1

Ebard22 said:


> Alright I'm finally a believer in the Owens BBQ honey BBQ stick mix. The sticks are finishing in the smoke right now but had some extra since I ran out of casing so I made logs and did them in the oven. Fantastic flavor


For the guys doing snack sticks...do you freeze the meat whole, then thaw, grind, mix and cook at once, or do you grind and freeze the ground meat, then thaw and make the sticks when you can? Does it even make a difference if you freeze ground meat or whole chunks? Thinking about trying to make some sticks but have no experience with doing it.


----------



## pbuck

Man, my neighbor cooks a mean brisket on his offset and all he does is throw some rub on it and toss it in the pit. Well, ok, he does keep the temp somewhere close to 225-250 but he doesn’t use a meat thermometer and he crutches with butcher paper “a couple hours” before it’s done. I asked him how he knows it’s done without a thermometer and he just shrugs and says I just know. Lol. He’s cooking every weekend so I guess after doing so many you have it figured out. That and being from Texas where you learn to cook brisket when you’re 5. Lol! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebard22

The pork in my sticks was frozen previously just because wegmans had pork butts on sale for .99 a lb for the holidays so I picked up 5 of them. The rule I was always taught was you can get away with a freeze and thaw once but pushing it any more than that. The Owens BBQ honey barbecue snack sticks are the stuff dreams are made of and came with clear precise directions for the entire process. You can actually download directions for all of their products right off their website.


----------



## pbuck

DV1 said:


> For the guys doing snack sticks...do you freeze the meat whole, then thaw, grind, mix and cook at once, or do you grind and freeze the ground meat, then thaw and make the sticks when you can? Does it even make a difference if you freeze ground meat or whole chunks? Thinking about trying to make some sticks but have no experience with doing it.


I’ve never used pre ground meat but I guess if you start with fresh, unfrozen meat then grind it and freeze it you could do it that way. I’ve made my last couple batches of sticks out of beef and pork so I buy fresh meat and chunk it up then partially freeze it before grinding. Then I stuff and smoke either that same day or the day after.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

@Ebard22 I do a lot of briskets. I am doing them every couple of weeks it seems...and people are now asking me to do them for them, so I am doing something right...

Don't be scared by them. They are easy though most people overcomplicate it and don't follow the directions. Here is the simplest way to do it after trying a bunch of methods (sure there are a ton more that I have not tried):

- get the full packer brisket, not just the flat, and look for marbling in the point (there is rarely much in the flat)
- trim it so that there are no pieces, no silver skin, and trim the fat cap to 1/4-1/2" max. It will not make the meat more moist, this is an old wives tale...
- I cook mine using indirect, fat cap DOWN, and at 275 with lump charcoal and red oak chunks on the BGE
- I use only salt and pepper, 50/50 using Morton salt and 12 mech ground black pepper, not saturated and you don't have to do it overnight, but you can if you like to let is soak in...
- Use a drip pan full of water to keep moisture in the smoker...
- At 165-170 pull it and wrap it in unwaxed butcher paper, and put if back on until it reaches 203-205 then pull it and let it rest in a cooler or warming drawer until it is 145 then slice it...

Google Franklin BBQ brisket recipe and watch the videos on preparing, cooking, and carving a brisket...this is essentially what I follow...

If you like good Texas style BBQ where the beef is the flavor vs. a bunch of other stuff, you will love this recipe...good luck...


----------



## pbuck

Speaking of refreezing meat. I made jalapeño/cheddar caribou brats yesterday and did them in small batches to keep the meat as cold as possible so I could refreeze them without causing any problems. I kept the ground/mixed meat in the fridge and would run a 5# batch through the stuffer then link them and immediately put the brats on a cookie sheet and put them back in the freezer before vacuum packing.


----------



## 12-Ringer

adr1601 said:


> Interesting idea. What size casings?


sorry I missed this....I use both of these....
100mm (3 7/8") x 24" Collagen Casings
145mm (5 3/4") x 24" Collagen Casings

Prefer the 3 7/8" more, but the 5 3/4" make a nice presentation on a tray - first to go no matter what else is on it....

I get my casings from sausagemaker.com - prices are fair and shipping is fast

Something I've started doing that seems to make them even better.....
once they are cooled to room temp, I vacuum seal and freeze for 24-hours min....some stay longer if I can hide them well enough 
once thawed I cut the casings off...much better to serve this way...no one gets the casing...some don't mind, some do...
I think it creates a better flavor as well - could be just me though??

Joe


----------



## Billy H

DV1 said:


> Why?


It breaks down the collagen,, connective tissues. 

Im sure someone will tell you its an old wives tail or something. Big reason I'm reluctant to share knowledge on this thread. 

OP good luck hope it turns out well for you.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

@apostatetapir @ebard22 here is a shot of two full packers, cooked as per the method above. In my experience, if you have cooked the brisket properly and let it rest, you won't help yourself by beating on it...brisket is just right when you can pick up a slice and hold it vertical, and it stretches but will not fall apart under its own weight. If you were to beat on one of mine, it would look like pulled pork and I don't know what it would do to the bark...but I may have to try it some time just to see what happens...that's the great thing about this thread, so many artists sharing different methods...personally I don't pound my beef, but some may like to pound their beef, and that's ok too...


----------



## pbuck

Billy H said:


> It breaks down the collagen,, connective tissues.
> 
> Im sure someone will tell you its an old wives tail or something. Big reason I'm reluctant to share knowledge on this thread.
> 
> OP good luck hope it turns out well for you.


Hey, it worked for Rocky. [emoji16]


----------



## MNarrow

Ebard22 said:


> Briskets scare me. I cant afford to screw up a piece of meat that cost that much!


If you have a Costco membership or know someone who does, they carry USDA Prime packers for reasonable cost and very good quality.........much better than choice or select.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

That would be awesome, we used to be able to get Prime Packers there, now can only get flats or very small packers...ours no longer carries the full packer. I am paying $6.99 per pound for prime, Angus, full packer...which is outrageous.


MNarrow said:


> If you have a Costco membership or know someone who does, they carry USDA Prime packers for reasonable cost and very good quality.........much better than choice or select.


----------



## pbuck

12-Ringer said:


> sorry I missed this....I use both of these....
> 100mm (3 7/8") x 24" Collagen Casings
> 145mm (5 3/4") x 24" Collagen Casings
> 
> Prefer the 3 7/8" more, but the 5 3/4" make a nice presentation on a tray - first to go no matter what else is on it....
> 
> I get my casings from sausagemaker.com - prices are fair and shipping is fast
> 
> Something I've started doing that seems to make them even better.....
> once they are cooled to room temp, I vacuum seal and freeze for 24-hours min....some stay longer if I can hide them well enough
> once thawed I cut the casings off...much better to serve this way...no one gets the casing...some don't mind, some do...
> I think it creates a better flavor as well - could be just me though??
> 
> Joe


I’m going to have to try the 100mm casings the next time I do honey bbq. If for nothing else than presentation. I always have summer sausage in the 145mm and to have something else to put on a party tray would be nice. 

Ok, so more casing info. 

For my brats, instead of the normal hog casings, I used 30mm collagen ones made just for fresh sausages. The collagen ones are smaller and fit on a bun a lot better than a hog casing. They were a lot less hassle since there’s no rinsing or watery mess but they are harder to link and don’t close up the ends as well. Overall I think I like them better though. I got them from https://www.waltonsinc.com/casings-...GZdBN-P8GJKKcVkDR-GPydrpJi7LPseRoCQ8EQAvD_BwE

The fresh collagen casings won’t work for smokers as they’re not strong enough to hang.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

I wasn't trying to offend anyone Billy. It is just what I have experienced and learned, and have been taught by bbq pit masters. The fat melting on the cap does not enter the meat, and it melts from the outside in (naturally). It may help the bark as it runs over the meat's surface during the cook. The moisture in a brisket is from the meat itself, and the marbling in the meat is what creates moisture when the fat renders. This makes a lot of sense when you think about it, and how dry aging works. Meat will soak up some marinade, but only on the surface. Soak a steak in Dale's and then slice it and see what the penetration is like...again just my experience, and maybe not the same for everyone which is why sharing on this thread is awesome.


Billy H said:


> It breaks down the collagen,, connective tissues.
> 
> Im sure someone will tell you its an old wives tail or something. Big reason I'm reluctant to share knowledge on this thread.
> 
> OP good luck hope it turns out well for you.


----------



## MNarrow

KS Bow Hunter said:


> That would be awesome, we used to be able to get Prime Packers there, now can only get flats or very small packers...ours no longer carries the full packer. I am paying $6.99 per pound for prime, Angus, full packer...which is outrageous.


Wow. I think the last two primes I bought were 2.99/lb.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Yeah I always check CostCo first but they have stopped carrying them for some reason here...


MNarrow said:


> Wow. I think the last two primes I bought were 2.99/lb.


----------



## adr1601

pbuck said:


> I’m going to have to try the 100mm casings the next time I do honey bbq. If for nothing else than presentation. I always have summer sausage in the 145mm and to have something else to put on a party tray would be nice.
> 
> Ok, so more casing info.
> 
> For my brats, instead of the normal hog casings, I used 30mm collagen ones made just for fresh sausages. The collagen ones are smaller and fit on a bun a lot better than a hog casing. They were a lot less hassle since there’s no rinsing or watery mess but they are harder to link and don’t close up the ends as well. Overall I think I like them better though. I got them from https://www.waltonsinc.com/casings-...GZdBN-P8GJKKcVkDR-GPydrpJi7LPseRoCQ8EQAvD_BwE
> 
> The fresh collagen casings won’t work for smokers as they’re not strong enough to hang.


Have you tried cooking any yet? We just tried some collagens for hot dogs and it was a no go.


----------



## Boxerboxer

Billy H said:


> It breaks down the collagen,, connective tissues.
> 
> Im sure someone will tell you its an old wives tail or something. Big reason I'm reluctant to share knowledge on this thread.
> 
> OP good luck hope it turns out well for you.


Breaking down the tough stuff is the whole point of low and slow cooking. I've never had brisket (my own or anyone else's) that suffered from tissues not being broken down and as far as I know none of them got the punching treatment. If you like how your brisket turns out I'm sure it's not hurting anything but might be worth trying without it if only to save a little time. If you've already done it and didn't like the results then carry on, obviously. Lots of ways to skin a cat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> Have you tried cooking any yet? We just tried some collagens for hot dogs and it was a no go.


I cooked some left over pieces yesterday and they did fine even when I cooked them fast cause I was in a hurry. They didn’t have as much “snap” as a hog casing though. I’ll know more after I do some full size. 










What was the issue with the dogs?


----------



## live2dream

Masterbuilt 30” electronic smoker on sale at my local Walmart for $48 out the door!!! Happy Friday


----------



## adr1601

pbuck said:


> I cooked some left over pieces yesterday and they did fine even when I cooked them fast cause I was in a hurry. They didn’t have as much “snap” as a hog casing though. I’ll know more after I do some full size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was the issue with the dogs?


I just got to thinking that hot dogs were smoked first not fresh like brats. I few issues were the casing splitting, shrinking really bad, and separating after they cool. the eye appeal wasn't there either.
I might have to do some research, because the natural sheep casings are about ten time harder to work with.

Glad to see your back at it!


----------



## adr1601

And those brats look great!


----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> I just got to thinking that hot dogs were smoked first not fresh like brats. I few issues were the casing splitting, shrinking really bad, and separating after they cool. the eye appeal wasn't there either.
> I might have to do some research, because the natural sheep casings are about ten time harder to work with.
> 
> Glad to see your back at it!


Thanks! 

You might check into it because I see Walton’s makes several different grades of collagen casings.


----------



## adr1601

16# ham off for a 10 cure.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Where do you get the uncured ham and what do you ask for?


----------



## adr1601

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Where do you get the uncured ham and what do you ask for?


I've gotten them from the grocery store at times around Xmas and new years. They usually have a whole leg wrapped in plastic and I have them cut the shank portion off so I don't pay for all that bone and skin.
The last two I got from a local meat store. I tell him I basically want a rear leg minus the shank that will weigh around 16#. He orders a small leg from a local meat locker and cuts the shank off where I tell him to.

These are rear legs.


----------



## sawtoothscream

Want to try a brisket it the only ones I'm finding could feed a party of people and are like $50+


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

sawtoothscream said:


> Want to try a brisket it the only ones I'm finding could feed a party of people and are like $50+


You don’t want a small one, it is hell to cook...if you can find one, my shop creates a small brisket type cut that is about 3 lbs. Not sure what it is cut from...but it is more marbled and easier to cook that just the flat...there is little to no marbling in the flat so just a part of that is tough to cook...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sawtoothscream

Still no shipping info on the flame boss, seller an Amazon has good ratings but would have expected something by now. Probably will cancel if I don't see it tomorrow. Wanted to try it out this weekend. Oh well


----------



## 12-Ringer

sawtoothscream said:


> Still no shipping info on the flame boss, seller an Amazon has good ratings but would have expected something by now. Probably will cancel if I don't see it tomorrow. Wanted to try it out this weekend. Oh well


Be sure to complain to Amazon - you just might be surprised what they do to make it right....I know I was on a different item...I ordered an itme with supposed 2-day shipping. It didn't arrive for a week and when it did, it wasn't the item I ordered. I reached out via email to share my frustration and they shipped the correct item overngiht from a different seller with no charge, told me to keep the incorrect item and added $50 credit to my account ....ended up getting what I was after for nothing, a similar item for nothing and made $50 just for expressing my frustration about the mix-up and communication of one of their "top sellers"...

i didn't do it expecting anything other than to be sure my card wasn't going to be charged for something that never arrived. Can't really hurt, right?

Joe


----------



## chaded

Just plowed the driveway and decided it would be a good time for some bologna. So i have around 9 pounds in the smoker now.


----------



## sawtoothscream

12-Ringer said:


> Be sure to complain to Amazon - you just might be surprised what they do to make it right....I know I was on a different item...I ordered an itme with supposed 2-day shipping. It didn't arrive for a week and when it did, it wasn't the item I ordered. I reached out via email to share my frustration and they shipped the correct item overngiht from a different seller with no charge, told me to keep the incorrect item and added $50 credit to my account ....ended up getting what I was after for nothing, a similar item for nothing and made $50 just for expressing my frustration about the mix-up and communication of one of their "top sellers"...
> 
> i didn't do it expecting anything other than to be sure my card wasn't going to be charged for something that never arrived. Can't really hurt, right?
> 
> Joe


I contacted the seller and he said Amazon is in charge of the shipping. Like 30 minutes after Amazon sent me the tracking and said it will be here tomorrow. So all good, maybe trying to get back at me for cancelling prime and trying to show me what I'm missing lol.


----------



## pbuck

chaded said:


> Just plowed the driveway and decided it would be a good time for some bologna. So i have around 9 pounds in the smoker now.


Weird how plowing snow makes a man want bologna. Lol!

I put a hunk of venison round in pastrami cure last night.


----------



## chaded

I pretty much want bologna all the time so I will use anything as an excuse. Lol


----------



## pbuck

chaded said:


> I pretty much want bologna all the time so I will use anything as an excuse. Lol


I know you’ve probably told me before but one of these days I’ll want a bologna tutorial again. Since I sucked at killing deer this year, I’m looking for stuff to make that I don’t need venison for .


----------



## adr1601

pbuck said:


> I know you’ve probably told me before but one of these days I’ll want a bologna tutorial again. Since I sucked at killing deer this year, I’m looking for stuff to make that I don’t need venison for .


I'm almost out myself, so I'm trying my hand at making Mead. :wink: :darkbeer:


----------



## chaded

pbuck said:


> I know you’ve probably told me before but one of these days I’ll want a bologna tutorial again. Since I sucked at killing deer this year, I’m looking for stuff to make that I don’t need venison for .


I will have to do one up sometime. Im using beef but I usually do. I didnt even kill a deer this year but had plenty of opportunities, just never picked the bow off the hanger.

We bought a farm and moved in the first week of November so this year was kind of messed up for me, trying to get settled in and whatnot.


----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> I'm almost out myself, so I'm trying my hand at making Mead. :wink: :darkbeer:


If you make as much mead as you did sausages, you’ll have to buy a liquor license. Lol!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Since there is some bologna chatter I thought I'd share my slight mods to the famous Poli Sweet Lebanon Bologna recipe...if you like sweet Lebanon bologna you're going to love this...you can do it with beef (very lean) or venison....if you go with venison you'll want to add about 2% fat or pork....if you're going to use a smoker you need to be able to maintain very low temps (at or below 100)

This will do 5lbs...

5lbs of VERY LEAN meat
1.25 cups dark brown sugar
5.5 tsp Salt 
3.5 tsp Dextrose
2 Tbs Liquid smoke (yes even though your smoking it)
4 tsp ground mustard
4 tsp ground pepper
1 tsp Cure #1
1 tsp ginger
1 tsp mace
1/2 tsp cinnamon 
1/2 tsp cloves
1/4 tsp F-RM-52 Culture

If you are not using ground meat from the start, you'll likely want to have the last grind go through a 3/16" plate

mix the FRM52 in with 1/4 cup of water and the 2 Tbs of liquid smoke - let it rest while you thoroughly mix all of the other dry ingredients.
add the FRM52 mixture to the dry ingredients and mix again
add all ingredients to the meat being sure to mix thoroughly (I would not recommend grinding again once ingredients are added)
you will want to stuff right away - I like to use beef middles if I can get them, if not I stick to collagen casings and usually cut the casings off before serving)
now the part that gives some trouble - the original Poli calls for 48 hours of fermenting at 85 and then cold smoking afterwards - remember that the cure #1 and FRM52 take care of "treating the meat" so you're not concerned with an "internal temperature" which drives most of us nuts with worry, so here is how I addressed that worry for myself...I simply smoked the meat at the lowest temps I could maintain (around 100) for 2-days (not quite 48 hours though). I did let them rest for another 2-days in the fridge afterwards and man was it good. I used 5" collagen casings and sliced it like deli meat with my slicer...I did remove the casings before slicing - I have uses this same recipe in 3" casings and sliced thicker to serve with cheese and it was a hit as well. It has a very different flavor than the Owens Honey BBQ primarily because of the FRM52 and it makes a nice compliment to the Owens Honey BBQ...you can increase the sweetness by adding some honey or Raw sugar if that is to your liking AND can add more a smokey flavor by adding more liquid smoke in the mix...

this can actually be completed without a smoker - you can ferment it in your oven, providing you can keep temps close to or below 100 degrees for roughly 2-days...a buddy rigged an old toaster over in his basement and makes this stuff like its going out of style

FYI - when you're finished and it is resting in the fridge - hanging it is best if possible as some drippings are likely to occur.

Sausagemaker.com has everything you need, they even offer a pre-mixed bologna blend that if you add the F-RM-52 to it along with the cloves, cinnamon, and dark brown sugar will give you a very similar taste...I haven't found it to taste quite as good as the original Poli - 

I have also begun substituting the ground pepper in the original Poli recipe with ground white pepper, the salt with Kosher salt, and increasing the liquid smoke from 2 Tbspns to 4....the final product is great! FYI - if you choose to use fibrous casings, the meat will tend to hold more moisture - some like it, some don't...I have found that with collagen casings I can put them in Friday night and pull them late Sunday afternoon and they are fine - not quite 48 hours but likely in the 40 range

https://www.sausagemaker.com/bactoferm-f-rm-52-p/11-1310.htm
https://www.sausagemaker.com/powdered-dextrose-1lb-8oz-p/11-1020.htm
https://www.sausagemaker.com/insta-cure-no-1-8oz-p/11-1011.htm

Let me know if anyone tries it and what you think...thinking of a batch for the Eagles / Vikings match this Sunday which means it'll need to go in tonight if I want it by Sunday night , hmm.....

Joe


----------



## adr1601

Printed that for next year. My heads gonna have a hard time with meat for 2 days at 100 degrees.


----------



## 12-Ringer

adr1601 said:


> Printed that for next year. My heads gonna have a hard time with meat for 2 days at 100 degrees.


I hear ya’...it didn’t dry out and was finished through....I did have a hard time keeping temps at or just below 100 degrees, but it worked. 

The original recipe calls for a 48-hour fermentation at 85 degrees and a 90 degrees cold smoke just for color and flavor. I just couldn’t bring myself to do it that way, so I combined the two and haven’t been disappointed. 

I have settled on the lumberjack completion blend for this and have been pleased.


----------



## adr1601

12-Ringer said:


> I hear ya’...it didn’t dry out and was finished through....I did have a hard time keeping temps at or just below 100 degrees, but it worked.
> 
> The original recipe calls for a 48-hour fermentation at 85 degrees and a 90 degrees cold smoke just for color and flavor. I just couldn’t bring myself to do it that way, so I combined the two and haven’t been disappointed.
> 
> I have settled on the lumberjack completion blend for this and have been pleased.


How much vent?


----------



## 12-Ringer

adr1601 said:


> How much vent?


Full the entire smoke - to be honest - I needed it that way to help with the temps.
Joe


----------



## bowhuntermitch

12-Ringer said:


> Since there is some bologna chatter I thought I'd share my slight mods to the famous Poli Sweet Lebanon Bologna recipe...if you like sweet Lebanon bologna you're going to love this...you can do it with beef (very lean) or venison....if you go with venison you'll want to add about 2% fat or pork....if you're going to use a smoker you need to be able to maintain very low temps (at or below 100)
> 
> This will do 5lbs...
> 
> 5lbs of VERY LEAN meat
> 1.25 cups dark brown sugar
> 5.5 tsp Salt
> 3.5 tsp Dextrose
> 2 Tbs Liquid smoke (yes even though your smoking it)
> 4 tsp ground mustard
> 4 tsp ground pepper
> 1 tsp Cure #1
> 1 tsp ginger
> 1 tsp mace
> 1/2 tsp cinnamon
> 1/2 tsp cloves
> 1/4 tsp F-RM-52 Culture
> 
> If you are not using ground meat from the start, you'll likely want to have the last grind go through a 3/16" plate
> 
> mix the FRM52 in with 1/4 cup of water and the 2 Tbs of liquid smoke - let it rest while you thoroughly mix all of the other dry ingredients.
> add the FRM52 mixture to the dry ingredients and mix again
> add all ingredients to the meat being sure to mix thoroughly (I would not recommend grinding again once ingredients are added)
> you will want to stuff right away - I like to use beef middles if I can get them, if not I stick to collagen casings and usually cut the casings off before serving)
> now the part that gives some trouble - the original Poli calls for 48 hours of fermenting at 85 and then cold smoking afterwards - remember that the cure #1 and FRM52 take care of "treating the meat" so you're not concerned with an "internal temperature" which drives most of us nuts with worry, so here is how I addressed that worry for myself...I simply smoked the meat at the lowest temps I could maintain (around 100) for 2-days (not quite 48 hours though). I did let them rest for another 2-days in the fridge afterwards and man was it good. I used 5" collagen casings and sliced it like deli meat with my slicer...I did remove the casings before slicing - I have uses this same recipe in 3" casings and sliced thicker to serve with cheese and it was a hit as well. It has a very different flavor than the Owens Honey BBQ primarily because of the FRM52 and it makes a nice compliment to the Owens Honey BBQ...you can increase the sweetness by adding some honey or Raw sugar if that is to your liking AND can add more a smokey flavor by adding more liquid smoke in the mix...
> 
> this can actually be completed without a smoker - you can ferment it in your oven, providing you can keep temps close to or below 100 degrees for roughly 2-days...a buddy rigged an old toaster over in his basement and makes this stuff like its going out of style
> 
> FYI - when you're finished and it is resting in the fridge - hanging it is best if possible as some drippings are likely to occur.
> 
> Sausagemaker.com has everything you need, they even offer a pre-mixed bologna blend that if you add the F-RM-52 to it along with the cloves, cinnamon, and dark brown sugar will give you a very similar taste...I haven't found it to taste quite as good as the original Poli -
> 
> I have also begun substituting the ground pepper in the original Poli recipe with ground white pepper, the salt with Kosher salt, and increasing the liquid smoke from 2 Tbspns to 4....the final product is great! FYI - if you choose to use fibrous casings, the meat will tend to hold more moisture - some like it, some don't...I have found that with collagen casings I can put them in Friday night and pull them late Sunday afternoon and they are fine - not quite 48 hours but likely in the 40 range
> 
> https://www.sausagemaker.com/bactoferm-f-rm-52-p/11-1310.htm
> https://www.sausagemaker.com/powdered-dextrose-1lb-8oz-p/11-1020.htm
> https://www.sausagemaker.com/insta-cure-no-1-8oz-p/11-1011.htm
> 
> Let me know if anyone tries it and what you think...*thinking of a batch for the Eagles / Vikings match this Sunday* which means it'll need to go in tonight if I want it by Sunday night , hmm.....
> 
> Joe



Sounds like something I need to try! 

PS. Go Vikes!!


----------



## sawtoothscream

Doing a test run with the FB300, glad I am because it looks like it will also have a learning curve on setting the top vent and initial temp. Set for 225 and my grill went to 260, adjusted to 250 since it where I would actually cook and now it has dropped to 225 and fan is at 93% :/ 

Think next try im going to set it to 200 and after it settles ill increase the temp. Bought a pork shoulder for this weekend so hopefully ill get this squared away


----------



## sawtoothscream

well, that one was a fail lol, idk how but the fire died. So dropped another cotton ball in and will give this a second try.


----------



## sawtoothscream

things are looking good now


----------



## sawtoothscream

After several hrs this thing is really cool. From what I read it needs to learn your grill. After being locked at 240 for a few hrs I decided to try the adjusting features on the app and bumped it to 250. Shot to 250 fast and is locked again. 

Cant wait to do a cook with it, shoulder will go on around 1 am sunday


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

A typical PID controller has to learn the ramp up/down times and will adjust to your grill...that is what it is doing...it will take several cooks to dial it in..it will though...and if your fire is going out then you have wet or poor charcoal...should never go out...especially with a controller...have fun!


----------



## pbuck

I usually have the meat in and everything hooked up and let my BGE stabilize somewhere near my target temp before putting the fan from my digi-q controller into the airway. I do that so it doesn’t get the big temp jump from having the lid open while getting everything ready. 

Ive also found that my top daisy wheel position is pretty close to where I’d run it without the PID. Maybe open just a whisker more. I try to keep the fan at about 1/3 capacity so I have plenty of fan left as the lump burns down later on in a long cook. If I’ve done it right I rarely have to touch the daisy wheel throughout the whole day on a 12 hour cook.

I’ll be doing some cold smoked cheese in the MES later today and a hunk of venison pastrami in the BGE tomorrow morning. 

As a side note, my neighbor cooked some of my jalapeño/cheddar caribou brats on his big offset the other day and dam were they good! I may have to throw some on the egg tomorrow while it’s hot.


----------



## adr1601

pbuck said:


> I usually have the meat in and everything hooked up and let my BGE stabilize somewhere near my target temp before putting the fan from my digi-q controller into the airway. I do that so it doesn’t get the big temp jump from having the lid open while getting everything ready.
> 
> Ive also found that my top daisy wheel position is pretty close to where I’d run it without the PID. Maybe open just a whisker more. I try to keep the fan at about 1/3 capacity so I have plenty of fan left as the lump burns down later on in a long cook. If I’ve done it right I rarely have to touch the daisy wheel throughout the whole day on a 12 hour cook.
> 
> I’ll be doing some cold smoked cheese in the MES later today and a hunk of venison pastrami in the BGE tomorrow morning.
> 
> As a side note, my neighbor cooked some of my jalapeño/cheddar caribou brats on his big offset the other day and dam were they good! I may have to throw some on the egg tomorrow while it’s hot.


Those were the collagen casing brats?


----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> Those were the collagen casing brats?


Yes


----------



## pbuck

Yellow and white cheddar, pepper jack, Monterey Jack and brick cheeses in the MES with lumber jack Apple pellets in the maze.


----------



## adr1601

I already mentioned this, but I get better results with the maze in the smoker. Takes about 1/3 of the time and 3 times as dark when done.
Two batches from last year. One in the MB and one in the cabinet. These are 12 and 13 months old.
View attachment 6370629


----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> I already mentioned this, but I get better results with the maze in the smoker. Takes about 1/3 of the time and 3 times as dark when done.
> Two batches from last year. One in the MB and one in the cabinet. These are 12 and 13 months old.
> View attachment 6370629


Hmmm ok. I’m getting lots of smoke but I’ll take your advice and stick it inside since this is my first cheese rodeo lol. Thanks, buddy. 

How long to smoke? Just go by color?


----------



## Bulian82

pbuck said:


> Hmmm ok. I’m getting lots of smoke but I’ll take your advice and stick it inside since this is my first cheese rodeo lol. Thanks, buddy.
> 
> How long to smoke? Just go by color?


I'm interested as well. Also do you just use the amaze and not put any other heat on the smoker? 

Sorry to hijack your question PBuck

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

No problem. 

No heat as you don’t want the smoker temp to go above 80 so the cheese won’t start to melt. That much I do know. I have my Ivation probe in to watch temps and it was holding at 57 with the maze in the mailbox. Curious to see if it rises much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

pbuck said:


> Hmmm ok. I’m getting lots of smoke but I’ll take your advice and stick it inside since this is my first cheese rodeo lol. Thanks, buddy.
> 
> How long to smoke? Just go by color?


maybe try it both ways to proof what works best/
With it inside the cabinet I use the vent full open and the door cracked. I adjust the door to maintain temp as needed because the maze gives off a fair amount of heat. Also lets some fresh air in to keep the smoke fresh.


----------



## adr1601

Bulian82 said:


> I'm interested as well. Also do you just use the amaze and not put any other heat on the smoker?
> 
> Sorry to hijack your question PBuck
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


If it's really cold out I'll cycle the heat on and off (thank you remote control) to maintain some level of warmth, if the heat from the maze isn't enough. I've also used a couple charcoal briquettes, but they give off there own smell. I've had best luck keeping the cheese warm.
I keep everything sterile and I've had cheese 24 months later be fine to eat. This is vacuum sealed.


----------



## pbuck

Ok I stuck the maze inside and honestly didn’t see much difference in smoke but the temp shot up to 68 pretty quickly. I’m just going to stick the maze back in the mailbox this time as I’m trying to get a few things done around here and don’t want to keep an eye on this. Next time I’ll make sure I have time and I’ll do a batch with the maze inside. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Pulled the cheese after 4 hrs. It doesn’t have that darker bronze brown look but it’s definitely smoked. Smoker temp stayed right at 64 deg once the outside temp got up. Next time I’ll try it with the maze inside and maybe keep the temp a little higher. 

Now I have to forget about it for 2 or 3 weeks. [emoji15] Lol! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrlombar

What kinda wood do you use?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

pbuck said:


> Pulled the cheese after 4 hrs. It doesn’t have that darker bronze brown look but it’s definitely smoked. Smoker temp stayed right at 64 deg once the outside temp got up. Next time I’ll try it with the maze inside and maybe keep the temp a little higher.
> 
> Now I have to forget about it for 2 or 3 weeks. [emoji15] Lol!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That cheese should already be on a cracker next to a glass of Merlot!
I actually like it right out of the smoker.


----------



## adr1601

nrlombar said:


> What kinda wood do you use?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I like Cherry.


----------



## pbuck

nrlombar said:


> What kinda wood do you use?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Apple


----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> That cheese should already be on a cracker next to a glass of Merlot!
> I actually like it right out of the smoker.


I didn’t try any because everything I read or watched said it would taste like poo right out of the smoke? They all said let it mellow for 2-4 weeks before eating it. 

I’ll give it some time and try it with one of my good year or two old stouts I have stashed in the basement. I’m not much of a wine drinker.


----------



## Billy H

pbuck said:


> I’ll give it some time and try it with one of my good year or two old stouts I have stashed in the basement. I’m not much of a wine drinker.


Smoked cheese and stout, sounds terrific. Drinking a nice Lancaster stout right now.


----------



## Bulian82

pbuck said:


> I didn’t try any because everything I read or watched said it would taste like poo right out of the smoke? They all said let it mellow for 2-4 weeks before eating it.
> 
> I’ll give it some time and try it with one of my good year or two old stouts I have stashed in the basement. I’m not much of a wine drinker.


So do you vacuum pack it and let it sit in the fridge for a few weeks or freeze it? 

Thanks Again
Jon 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Bulian82 said:


> So do you vacuum pack it and let it sit in the fridge for a few weeks or freeze it?
> 
> Thanks Again
> Jon
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


I vacuum packed it but I probably should have just cling wrapped them since I’ll want to sample them later.


----------



## pbuck

Billy H said:


> Smoked cheese and stout, sounds terrific. Drinking a nice Lancaster stout right now.


It’s stout/Porter season. [emoji1360]


----------



## adr1601

Bulian82 said:


> So do you vacuum pack it and let it sit in the fridge for a few weeks or freeze it?
> 
> Thanks Again
> Jon
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


I keep everything really clean when I unwrap, cut, and handle. If I'm planning on storing, it I place it in the fridge uncovered over night to let it dry a bit. Then I vac seal and store in the fridge. The ones I posted above are 12 and 13 months old and I've had some 2 yrs. The smoke naturally inhibits bacteria.


----------



## adr1601

pbuck said:


> It’s stout/Porter season. [emoji1360]


Whats a couple porters to try and age? And will they age in a cool basement?


----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> Whats a couple porters to try and age? And will they age in a cool basement?


Most porters are pretty low abv (5-7%) and unless a beer is around 9 or above they really don’t age well. 

If you want a couple beers to put back and try later I’d look for a strong Imperial stout. There’s several whiskey barrel aged stouts that do well if kept for a year or two. It takes the “heat” out and mellows the whiskey taste. I have a couple 18% and several 12-14. Keep them cool and out of the light. Mine stay in boxes during the winter and I stick em in my beer fridge during the summer when the basement warms up. 

As far as porters go. Just drink em fresh. Some good ones that aren’t too hard to find are Great Lakes Edmund Fitzgerald, New Belgian Portage, Deschutes Black Butte Porter, Bells Porter and if you’re lucky Founders Porter. Stone brewing makes a couple smoked porters which I’ve not had but might be interesting if you can find it.


----------



## pbuck

Pastrami went in about 7:15.


----------



## pbuck

Pastrami came out 9:45...IT was 145. Had oven ready and steamed it to 155. Just pulled it.....


----------



## Billy H

pbuck said:


> Pastrami came out 9:45...IT was 145. Had oven ready and steamed it to 155. Just pulled it.....


Looks good.


----------



## pbuck

Thanks Billy. My favorite venison recipe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

pbuck said:


> Thanks Billy. My favorite venison recipe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did your method this fall, outstanding. I have a nice hunk of backstrap that’s going to hit the brine very soon. 

Beef ribs will be on the smoke tomorrow.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

P, what are you using to steam?

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

NoDeerInIowa said:


> P, what are you using to steam?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


I just put a wire cooling rack inside a rectangular cake pan with a couple cups of hot water then tent with foil. Pre heat the oven to 330-350 right before I’m ready to pull the meat off the smoker.


----------



## mikear

Couple butts on the MES. They’re at 11 hours at 225°, only up to 150° IT. Thinking it’s the stall and my iGrill is just off. 

Here’s another Ziegenbock to hoping they make a turn soon.


----------



## adr1601

mikear said:


> Couple butts on the MES. They’re at 11 hours at 225°, only up to 150° IT. Thinking it’s the stall and my iGrill is just off.
> 
> Here’s another Ziegenbock to hoping they make a turn soon.


I wouldn't hesitate to bump the temp to 250. The MES's don't have the most accurate temp controls.


----------



## Boxerboxer

mikear said:


> Couple butts on the MES. They’re at 11 hours at 225°, only up to 150° IT. Thinking it’s the stall and my iGrill is just off.
> 
> Here’s another Ziegenbock to hoping they make a turn soon.


Throw the igrill probe on the grate for a minute and see what temp you're actually getting from the MES (unless you've already got a reliable thermometer on the grate). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikear

Boxerboxer said:


> Throw the igrill probe on the grate for a minute and see what temp you're actually getting from the MES (unless you've already got a reliable thermometer on the grate).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don’t, but I’ll try that.


----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> I wouldn't hesitate to bump the temp to 250. The MES's don't have the most accurate temp controls.


Mine’s off +15 deg according to my Ivation.


----------



## adr1601

pbuck said:


> Mine’s off +15 deg according to my Ivation.


I forget what mine was off when I checked it a couple years ago, but as a rule I run it 10 degrees hot.


----------



## mikear

Boxerboxer said:


> Throw the igrill probe on the grate for a minute and see what temp you're actually getting from the MES (unless you've already got a reliable thermometer on the grate).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. ~18° low on average. Bumped it to 240° and fluctuating between 218°-226°. Already 7pm. Kicking myself for trusting the display. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## pbuck

mikear said:


> Wow. ~18° low on average. Bumped it to 240° and fluctuating between 218°-226°. Already 7pm. Kicking myself for trusting the display. Thanks for the recommendation.


I’d go even higher if you’re wanting to get it done. You can’t really hurt a pork butt. Only thing I’d recommend is don’t pull em too early. Getting to at least 200 is more important than cooking temp IMHO.


----------



## mikear

pbuck said:


> I’d go even higher if you’re wanting to get it done. You can’t really hurt a pork butt. Only thing I’d recommend is don’t pull em too early. Getting to at least 200 is more important than cooking temp IMHO.


Will do. I bumped up to 275° and this thing can’t get above 240°. Ambient is 55°, so that’s not the issue. I appreciate the help. Cabinets are empty from everyone pillaging while waiting on the butts.


----------



## sawtoothscream

Blah, was at 230 and out of know where blasted to 270 with the vent near closed. Idk if the fan kicked on or what but I'm thinking about just going the manual route at this point


----------



## sawtoothscream

Went back to manual. As soon as I put the adaptor and fan on the temp spikes. So will have to figure out how to seal that up more I guess.


----------



## sawtoothscream

Got it back down to 230 and stuck the FB back on and set for 248, now it's working good. Will have to figure out the start up with it.


----------



## adr1601

mikear said:


> Will do. I bumped up to 275° and this thing can’t get above 240°. Ambient is 55°, so that’s not the issue. I appreciate the help. Cabinets are empty from everyone pillaging while waiting on the butts.


A few suggestions for the next time with the MES.
Wrap the cabinet with a wool blanket unless it's summer temps.
Run just a small amount of vent when ambient temps are cool.
Absolutely DO NOT open the smoker unless you absolutely have to.
On a bigger piece of meat like a butt, start at a higher temp for a couple hours and work it back to your 225.


----------



## chaded

sawtoothscream said:


> Got it back down to 230 and stuck the FB back on and set for 248, now it's working good. Will have to figure out the start up with it.


Are you closing your top vent completely or barely open? If barely open, try closing it completely. I know it sounds crazy but I know with the kamado i had there was not a perfect air tight seal closed completely and i ran my controller with it like that.


----------



## sawtoothscream

chaded said:


> Are you closing your top vent completely or barely open? If barely open, try closing it completely. I know it sounds crazy but I know with the kamado i had there was not a perfect air tight seal closed completely and i ran my controller with it like that.


Barely open, currently it is running good and staying near the 248 mark for hrs. Think I didn't have the fan on good enough and could probably tighten that area up more next time. Was just surprised at how quick it shot to 280+ I'm sick as a dog so wanting to sleep and having to get temps to drop made me a little cranky. I'll have to try it with the vent closed on startup.


----------



## mikear

adr1601 said:


> A few suggestions for the next time with the MES.
> Wrap the cabinet with a wool blanket unless it's summer temps.
> Run just a small amount of vent when ambient temps are cool.
> Absolutely DO NOT open the smoker unless you absolutely have to.
> On a bigger piece of meat like a butt, start at a higher temp for a couple hours and work it back to your 225.


I’ll have to do those things. I have the mailbox mod with top vent wide open. I did not open the smoker until it was suggested I check grate temp. 

I removed them from the smoker at 4:30 this morning after 22 hrs. One was at 196° IT and the other was 202°. Bone slid out of each one easily. They pulled apart and tasted great. It just took an absurd amount of time to finish.


----------



## jager69

They look great!


----------



## Billy H

Beef ribs are on the smoke


----------



## adr1601

Those butts look amazing!


----------



## Ebard22

Those butts look great! I wonder if maybe your heating element is crapping out? I did an 11lb butt in negative temps a couple weeks ago in about 13 hours cook time.


----------



## Billy H

Coming along nicely


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Nice!


Billy H said:


> View attachment 6372977
> 
> 
> Coming along nicely


----------



## pbuck

Those ribs look good!!!


----------



## mikear

Thanks for the compliments and assistance guys. I didn’t foil because I wanted the best bark possible. Those who tell you an MES doesn’t make bark hasn’t smoked a butt for 22 hours. It is some of the best bark I’ve ever had in terms of texture and flavor. 

I do need some reheating tips. I’m thinking tent them and put them in the oven at 300-350° to warm them. 

Another questions I have is temperature between 40-140°. Both butts were in this range for about 9.5 hours. Do I need to worry about the bacteria before I feed everyone?

Also, maybe this screenshot will help. I placed the temperature set points on the picture for reference. It’s easy to see the delta between temperature set point and actual temp. I don’t believe it’s an element issue since the controller believes it is maintaining the correct temp. I’m not sure where the controller probe is located so I’ll need to look into that. I had my iGrill probe sitting on the second to top rack. One butt was there, the other on the very top. 










P.S. I am starting to think there was a temperature gradient between controller measurement and the top two racks. It was very windy yesterday and my smoker is on an uncovered porch. Ambient temps between 50-65°. I had the top vent wide open all day/night. Mailbox door was closed with a couple of holes drilled in it and the AMNPS inside.


----------



## adr1601

All this talk of cheese.
As far as the 40-140 this? It's my understanding the higher finished IT kills everthing.
View attachment 6373125


----------



## pbuck

You don’t just do a little bit of anything do ya? Lol!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

pbuck said:


> You don’t just do a little bit of anything do ya? Lol!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go big or go home!

I do have a problem with moderation.


----------



## adr1601

What was the dual probe remote thermometer that guys were recommending?


----------



## Bulian82

adr1601 said:


> What was the dual probe remote thermometer that guys were recommending?


I have a smoke and like mine. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Bulian82 said:


> I have a smoke and like mine.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


Those are really nice. Little pricey but the probes look to be a lot better built than what comes with anything else out there. If/when my Ivation dies I’ll probably upgrade to one. Of course then I’ll want the $90 WiFi bridge lol!


----------



## Bulian82

pbuck said:


> Those are really nice. Little pricey but the probes look to be a lot better built than what comes with anything else out there. If/when my Ivation dies I’ll probably upgrade to one. Of course then I’ll want the $90 WiFi bridge lol!


I have been very impressed with everything I have used from thermoworks. They usually have some sales to get them a little cheaper. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikear

The butts ended up turning out real good. I forgot to save the drippings pan so maybe a tad dry after reheating. Still excellent though. Girlfriend made some wings and I tossed the slaw together. 

To those of you that chimed in, thanks for the help.


----------



## pbuck

Looks great!!

If I make pulled pork I have to do deep fried pickles cause everyone requests them. A couple pickles on the bottom then the pork and sauce and slaw on top makes a killer sandwich. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikear

pbuck said:


> Looks great!!
> 
> If I make pulled pork I have to do deep fried pickles cause everyone requests them. A couple pickles on the bottom then the pork and sauce and slaw on top makes a killer sandwich.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That sounds good. I love fried pickles.


----------



## nrlombar

Question for the snack stick guys. I have always 24 hours after stuffing to smoke. I also read on here about cold smoking the meat prior to stuffing it for more smoke flavor. Would you cold smoke it, stuff it, wait 24 hours then smoke it?


----------



## adr1601

I'd say no to the pre-smoking of the meat. 
As for the curing times? I refer to the recipe. When in doubt cure overnight.


----------



## pbuck

Depends on how much smoke you like. Personally, I think I get enough smoke on them by running the maze the whole time they’re cooking. There’s just enough smoke taste to not overpower everything else. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebard22

Torn between doing some beef ribs this weekend thanks to Billy or trying my hand at making chuck roast burnt ends. Anyone ever tried their hand at that?


----------



## adr1601

Ebard22 said:


> Torn between doing some beef ribs this weekend thanks to Billy or trying my hand at making chuck roast burnt ends. *Anyone ever tried their hand at that?*


Nope. We need a volunteer to try it. :wink:


----------



## adr1601

In it goes.
View attachment 6376493

View attachment 6376495


----------



## pbuck

Ebard22 said:


> Torn between doing some beef ribs this weekend thanks to Billy or trying my hand at making chuck roast burnt ends. Anyone ever tried their hand at that?


One of these days I’m doing these. If I can find pork belly. 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=nL82hlORY-k


----------



## adr1601

pbuck said:


> One of these days I’m doing these. If I can find pork belly.
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=nL82hlORY-k


Sams club has them.


----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> Sams club has them.


Closest one is 1.5 hrs away. Next time I’m up that way I’ll check. Thanks.


----------



## Rush Mayhem IV

just got an electric job!


----------



## jager69

Good for you! What did you get? I got an mes after coming across this thread. Lots of knowledge on here, and great recipes. Most importantly no whizzing contests! Best thread on AT in my opinion. Good luck with it.


----------



## adr1601

12-13 hours later.
View attachment 6377651


----------



## 12-Ringer

adr1601 said:


> Sams club has them.


So does Costco.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Anyone fry their own pickles? Interested in details....had some last weekend from a new local pub that slices the pickles like French fries, man they were good. Thinking about giving it a whirl for the game to go along with SuperBowl Picnic Party theme....so far we've got smoked pulled pork, my custom smoked beans, my wife's potato and macaroni salads, and some smoked buffalo dip that I came up with a year ago that most seem to enjoy. Might add some jalapeno bombs for good measure too, but the fired pickle has got my wheels turning.

Joe


----------



## hokiehunter373

12-Ringer said:


> Anyone fry their own pickles? Interested in details....had some last weekend from a new local pub that slices the pickles like French fries, man they were good. Thinking about giving it a whirl for the game to go along with SuperBowl Picnic Party theme....so far we've got smoked pulled pork, my custom smoked beans, my wife's potato and macaroni salads, and some smoked buffalo dip that I came up with a year ago that most seem to enjoy. Might add some jalapeno bombs for good measure too, but the fired pickle has got my wheels turning.
> 
> Joe


I just did my first batch in early January. I mixed some flour and garlic powder together. Dredged the drained pickles in that then dipped them in eggs and then dredged them in panko before deep frying in coconut oil. They were delicious and I was very happy with them. Crunchy on the outside and crisp but juicy on the inside. However, it seemed like too much breading. Next time I’ll prob try am egg wash and then the flour mixture and go from there Deep fried til golden brown. About 5 mins I believe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Joe, I always make deep fried pickles when I do a pork butt. A couple pickles on the bottom with the pork, sauce and slaw on top makes a heck of a sandwich. 

I use a basic beer batter without a lot of spices so it doesn’t interfere with the pork and use the long, thin sliced “stackers” pickles. Pat em dry, dip and fry till golden at 375-400. 

I’ve also made them with spears just for snacks and kicked up the batter a notch with cayenne pepper and Cajun seasoning although even the plain ones are pretty tasty.


----------



## pbuck

hokiehunter373 said:


> I just did my first batch in early January. I mixed some flour and garlic powder together. Dredged the drained pickles in that then dipped them in eggs and then dredged them in panko before deep frying in coconut oil. They were delicious and I was very happy with them. Crunchy on the outside and crisp but juicy on the inside. However, it seemed like too much breading. Next time I’ll prob try am egg wash and then the flour mixture and go from there Deep fried til golden brown. About 5 mins I believe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ve used the egg wash and flour dip too but used some buttermilk in with the eggs. They’re really good this way too but a lot messier than using batter.


----------



## adr1601

Made these while passing the time on the ham smoke.
View attachment 6377779


----------



## Luke M

I just got into wine making this last year, I think its fun to make. I dont typically drink it myself (the ole lady sure likes it though!!). What flavor are those?


----------



## adr1601

Luke M said:


> I just got into wine making this last year, I think its fun to make. I dont typically drink it myself (the ole lady sure likes it though!!). What flavor are those?


This is my first attempt at it. They're honey mead and hard cider.


----------



## Dblstufttaco

adr1601 said:


> This is my first attempt at it. They're honey mead and hard cider.


....To the pit of Misery. 
Dilley Dilley


Sorry couldn't resist..


----------



## realtown12

DILLY DILLY!!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck




----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> Made these while passing the time on the ham smoke.
> View attachment 6377779


Those are after the first fermentation?


----------



## adr1601

pbuck said:


> Those are after the first fermentation?


Thats 24 hours after start.


----------



## Ebard22

Decided on trying 3 new things today because if I'm in gonna run my smoker I'm gonna fill it! 2 chuck roasts rubbed and marinated in Worcestershire. 6 beef ribs just with some rub on them. 1 roast for burnt ends. The other I'm gonna foil and make pulled beef. And the ribs I'm gonna smoke straight through to 195ish. No wrapping or anything. Curious to compare tenderness, bark, and how moist the meat is. Sometimes it's good to work 3rd shift so you can spend your Friday smoking!


----------



## Ebard22

It was a long day. Put 1 chuck roast on the smoker at 9a.m. woke up at 1. Put the other chuck and 6 ribs on as well. Checked on temps at 3 and it had dropped to 198! Heating element or temp control must be crapping out in the MES because I ended up cranking heat to 275 and it never cracked 205. So after mild panic I threw everything in their own pans and basically braised to finish, each with their own liquid. Pulled the first roast at 190 and wrapped for an hour. Cubed and tossed in sauce with some rub. Back in the oven for 2.5 more hours at 275 to make burnt ends. Pulled the 2nd roast at 205 degrees. Wrapped and let rest. Pulled it and mixed drippings in with it. It created an au jus the wife loved. Ribs were basically 321 method. And turned out the best. I put them in the smoke for the last hour for some more flavor even at 200 degrees it carmalized the sauce a little. Plated with a greek orzo salad and some fried pickles because that's been the talk recently. All in all it turned out good but was a lot of work. I think I prefer pork smoked over beef still especially at half the price.


----------



## pbuck

It all looks good, Ebard!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Rib day! My son and daughter in law are coming home to visit and said they wanted ribs.









Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## 30xxx

So hungry now


----------



## adr1601

Ebard. Pull that little square cover off the back of the smoker and ck the connections for the element. There's a known problem there. I had to replace mine a while back.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

adr1601 said:


> 12-13 hours later.
> View attachment 6377651


OMG ! That looks perfecto ! 

BTW, I grew as a first generation Italian American making wine [emoji485] with my pops and uncles. My cousins are still making it out from the same press and whiskey 🥃 barrels from the 20’s and 30’s. Like 85-90 year old equipment! The barrels never get s chance to dry out and rot. Same with the wine vinegar barrels.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Any of you guys using this? Good flavor, not overpowering.


----------



## Luke M

I used famous Dave's rib rub on this one and home made rub on the one for the wife. Smoked in the snow for 9.75 hours between 225 and 240 (fluctuating temp) to top out at 205 and pulled out to rest. Both are amazing but for a store bought rub that famous Dave's is really good!


----------



## DavidBLingo

adr1601 said:


> 12-13 hours later.
> View attachment 6377651


I may have missed it, but can you provide some details on how you prepared this for smoking? I've got two pork hams and two deer hams in the freezer that I need to do something with.


----------



## adr1601

DavidBLingo said:


> I may have missed it, but can you provide some details on how you prepared this for smoking? I've got two pork hams and two deer hams in the freezer that I need to do something with.


I start with a simple brown sugar, salt, and cure brine and inject. (I'll have to get the recipe for you)
Then it goes in the fridge at 34-40 degrees for 1 days for every 2 pounds + 2 days.
Then in the smoker with the vent open at 145 for two hours.
Then I just start creeping the temp up until I get to 210 and an IT of 150-155. I'll slowly work the vent closed also to keep some heat and moisture in, but not for the first half.
At this point I treat it like a store bought ham. This weekend it goes in the oven with a sweet glaze until it's fall apart tender. For the most part I do this once a year to make sandwich meat for use thru out the year.


----------



## DavidBLingo

Thanks for the info.


----------



## adr1601

My basic ham brine.
2 qrts of water
1/4 cup kosher salt per qrt of water
1 cup brown sugar for 2 qrts of water
1 tsp of pink cure salt per qrt of water
Injected about every square inch
This is the basics and you just adjust up accordingly. I used 1/2 again as much for that ham I just did.


----------



## RandyNight

12-Ringer said:


> Anyone fry their own pickles? Interested in details....had some last weekend from a new local pub that slices the pickles like French fries, man they were good. Thinking about giving it a whirl for the game to go along with SuperBowl Picnic Party theme....so far we've got smoked pulled pork, my custom smoked beans, my wife's potato and macaroni salads, and some smoked buffalo dip that I came up with a year ago that most seem to enjoy. Might add some jalapeno bombs for good measure too, but the fired pickle has got my wheels turning.
> 
> Joe


We do fried dill pickles with fried Mississippi catfish. Egg wash and same breading mix used for fish. We use crinkle cut hamburger dills, for little more excitement throw in a few jars of slice jalapenos. Fry along with your French fries and hush puppies.


----------



## teesquare

All this grub is making me drool guys....I spend some time with my 8 cookers, but you guys have posted some great looking food. Between mostly reading this site, an LetsTalkBBQ.com....I will running the treadmill all day for a while.....:smile:


----------



## 12-Ringer

1 day 22 hours and roughly 15 minutes until kickoff
Eagles vs. The Empire

14lb pork should injected on Wednesday, trimmed, separated, and rubbed tonight...into the smoke at 5am tomorrow to be ready for game time on Sunday...
Paired with Honey BBQ suicide chicken bites
Custom smoked beans
Wife’s signature potato salad 
And whatever guests bring...

GO BIRDS!!!!


----------



## nicko

NOt deviating from the food we’ve eaten and the gameday routine we employed from the previous two playoff games. I’ll get back to smoking post super bowl. E-A-G-L-E-S......EAGLES!!!!!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

I have 2 full packers and a butt to smoke tomorrow for a dinner for 40 people tomorrow night...I'll post up some picks of the process in the am...

12Ringer when you say separated, what do you mean on the butts? And what is your injection?


----------



## 12-Ringer

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I have 2 full packers and a butt to smoke tomorrow for a dinner for 40 people tomorrow night...I'll post up some picks of the process in the am...
> 
> 12Ringer when you say separated, what do you mean on the butts? And what is your injection?


Anyone who has ever purchased a boneless shoulder knows it tends to be two big chunks that are barely connected by a a few flaps where the bone was removed. I basically separate the those chunks at the flap point.

Injection
1/4 cup soy
1 oz jar of apple butter
1 cup of apple cider vinegar

I inject in the original wrapping and let it sit in the fridge for 1-2 days.

I then separate and trim all of the outer layer “hard fat” off.

I use a rub that is a 50/50 combo of Rub Some Butt and Sweet Rub of Mine









I have a water pan in the smoker with apple juice and use 100% apple pellets from Lumber Jack

They’ve been in since about 530 at 225, will stay in until IT hits 200, will then be double foil wrapped with full stick of butter and brown sugar and put to bed in a towel filled cooler for a few hours before pulling.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Thanks 12-Ringer! Looks great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Prepping...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

35 lbs of prime angus brisket and 8 lbs of butt...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Thanks @12-Ringer. I didn't know what you meant when you said separated...I always buy a butt in 1 or 2 packs...I never have to cut them but I am buying them at CostCo, Publix or the butcher shop I hit...

I use an injection of thirds: 1/3rd unfiltered apple juice, 1/3 peach nectar, and a 1/3 Creole Butter.

Then rub it with the pecan rub in the picture, and put it on...I've been leaving the fat cap on lately as I have gone up in temp to 275.

Once it hits IT of 200, I wrap it and pour some more peach nectar with cayenne pepper mixed into over it to sit...then pull it after a few hours...

Your stuff looks awesome...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

So if any of you follow me much, you know I have a passion for briskets, full packer Texas style. I've probably done 50-60 now since I got my BGE. Before that I could never get them right on the big grills...

Well, I'm always trying to get the right tools...trimming a brisket properly can be a pain in the arse, and cutting it can be fatiguing too if you are trying to cut up 2 packers fast...so I've been playing with a bunch of different knives, and I think I have it figured out, at least for me...

I am using a Cutco knife for trimming...it is a thin blade, long salmon knife they call it...it just slides right under the silver skin and can conform to the shape of the brisket. It has cut my trimming time in half...about $100 bucks from Cutco rep...and they sharpen it for life for free, and free lifetime replacement...

Once it is ready to slice, I have been either using the salmon knife again, or this Cuisinart electric knife...about $30 bucks on Amazon...

Hope this helps someone else...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

I have no idea why that aerial is showing up there...it was posted on a different thread last night...


----------



## 12-Ringer

Shoulder coming along nicely


----------



## joesandi

Those of you making sticks, what size casing are you using. I have been using 19 mm but they seem to be a pain to get on the 19mm stuffing tube. Wondering if using 21mm would be easier, but then I would worry about trapping air. Is there an easy fix?

Thanks


----------



## 12-Ringer

joesandi said:


> Those of you making sticks, what size casing are you using. I have been using 19 mm but they seem to be a pain to get on the 19mm stuffing tube. Wondering if using 21mm would be easier, but then I would worry about trapping air. Is there an easy fix?
> 
> Thanks


I use them both...prefer the 21mm


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

And now for the wrap and rest...slicing and pulling in 5 hours...yum...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Looks awesome! Mine didn't get as much bark today for some reason, but they look good...off and wrapped...


12-Ringer said:


> Shoulder coming along nicely


----------



## pbuck

I’m getting the meat sweats just looking at the pics! 

:wink:


----------



## adr1601

That's some good looking stuff!!
Stuffed the last of my Elk and Deer trimmings for cheese hot dogs. 22# heading for the smoker in the morning. Pork butt in right now so they'll have to wait till morning to smoke them.

21 mm on the snack stick casings.


----------



## 12-Ringer

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Looks awesome! Mine didn't get as much bark today for some reason, but they look good...off and wrapped...


When do you pull it? At what temps do you smoke it?

Mine are in “the stall” been holding around 160 since 4PM.

I’ve had mine going at 225


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

I was going at 275 today, not because I normally do, but because I did the butt with 2 briskets...it was fine, just a little fast...

I wrap after the stall pull at 203-205 and let rest down to 140 before pulling...



12-Ringer said:


> When do you pull it? At what temps do you smoke it?
> 
> Mine are in “the stall” been holding around 160 since 4PM.
> 
> I’ve had mine going at 225


----------



## sawtoothscream

Ribs tomorrow, been awhile since I made them.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

The feast underway...


----------



## Eddie12

15 lb. pork butt just pulled from the MES...used pecan and cherry chips, apple juice in the pan and dry rubbed with a mixture-blend of pigs ass, obie-cue’s, and holy gospel bbq then smoked for 15 hours on 230-240. It’s wrapped and in the cooler to rest for a couple of hours.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Looks great!


----------



## Eddie12

Thanks your brisket looks amazing! One of these days sooner than later I’m going to pull the trigger on a pellet smoker...I have it narrowed down to a Traeger, Yoder, or Cabelas which is made by Camp Chef. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsites9

Wish me luck guys. Just cranked up my new electric smoker for the first time. Doing some pork ribs and a bone in shoulder roast. Anxious to learn some "tricks of the trade" through trial and error and advice of course.


----------



## pbuck

bsites9 said:


> Wish me luck guys. Just cranked up my new electric smoker for the first time. Doing some pork ribs and a bone in shoulder roast. Anxious to learn some "tricks of the trade" through trial and error and advice of course.


Good luck!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

What do you do with left over smoked brisket? I make brisket hash with biscuits, gravy and over easy eggs.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsites9

pbuck said:


> Good luck!


Thanks. So far, I think I may be doing something wrong. It's just not filled with much smoke, espeically compared to some videos I watched. I did notice something, and I'm not sure if it's supposed to be this way or not. But the vent doesn't completely close. Even will I have the lever all the way closed, it's still open a little bit. And the mechanism is internal, so I can't just adjust it. Is it supposed to this way?


----------



## manhanriverbuck

Just put this 5 pound bacon wrapped pork loin in the MES at 225 with Apple chips!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manhanriverbuck

manhanriverbuck said:


> Just put this 5 pound bacon wrapped pork loin in the MES at 225 with Apple chips!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Post some pics of what's happening and specifics about your setup...



bsites9 said:


> Thanks. So far, I think I may be doing something wrong. It's just not filled with much smoke, espeically compared to some videos I watched. I did notice something, and I'm not sure if it's supposed to be this way or not. But the vent doesn't completely close. Even will I have the lever all the way closed, it's still open a little bit. And the mechanism is internal, so I can't just adjust it. Is it supposed to this way?


----------



## pbuck

bsites9 said:


> Thanks. So far, I think I may be doing something wrong. It's just not filled with much smoke, espeically compared to some videos I watched. I did notice something, and I'm not sure if it's supposed to be this way or not. But the vent doesn't completely close. Even will I have the lever all the way closed, it's still open a little bit. And the mechanism is internal, so I can't just adjust it. Is it supposed to this way?


What kind of smoker do you have. From what I’ve seen most people run the vent wide open on their MES. Also, you don’t want a ton of smoke. If there’s a little wisp of blue smoke coming out you’re doing good.


----------



## doug

Treager guys help me like my 34.... I sold my MES and starting to miss it.
Thinking about adding the Big Kahuna smoker to it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bsites9

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Post some pics of what's happening and specifics about your setup...


My setup is probably a fairly simple one. Got a "Cajun Injector" for Christmas. Glass door, and the controls are built in, not the flip up control panel thing. Nothing special really, I guess. Not real sure what else to tell ya. I thought maybe there wasn't enough wood chips in there at a time, because the instructions say to never have more than a 1/4 cup at a time, and to check it every 30 minutes. Just seems like a 1/4 cup of wood chips isn't very much at all. And there's a lot of condensation in there. The glass door is just dripping with it. I guess that's normal though? I could take pics, but I dont think they'll show too much.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Eddie12 said:


> Thanks your brisket looks amazing! One of these days sooner than later I’m going to pull the trigger on a pellet smoker...I have it narrowed down to a Traeger, Yoder, or Cabelas which is made by Camp Chef.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was all set to buy a Yoder, after owning a Traeger timberline. Now I see that RecTec is making a couple new models that have me second guessing the Yoder.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

NoDeerInIowa said:


> I was all set to buy a Yoder, after owning a Traeger timberline. Now I see that RecTec is making a couple new models that have me second guessing the Yoder.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Which rec tec you looking at?


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

chaded said:


> Which rec tec you looking at?


Rt700 and cart

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

I've not used that exact model, but you are going to get condensation in there as the temps rise...especially if you have a water/drip tray in it. My BGE will have moisture running out of the lower vent when it is full. A little smoke is all you need, typically want a nice light blue smoke...when it is really heavy and white, it is still too much...again that is on the BGE vs. the electric smoker you are using...you don't need much in that insulated box...


bsites9 said:


> My setup is probably a fairly simple one. Got a "Cajun Injector" for Christmas. Glass door, and the controls are built in, not the flip up control panel thing. Nothing special really, I guess. Not real sure what else to tell ya. I thought maybe there wasn't enough wood chips in there at a time, because the instructions say to never have more than a 1/4 cup at a time, and to check it every 30 minutes. Just seems like a 1/4 cup of wood chips isn't very much at all. And there's a lot of condensation in there. The glass door is just dripping with it. I guess that's normal though? I could take pics, but I dont think they'll show too much.


----------



## pbuck

bsites9 said:


> My setup is probably a fairly simple one. Got a "Cajun Injector" for Christmas. Glass door, and the controls are built in, not the flip up control panel thing. Nothing special really, I guess. Not real sure what else to tell ya. I thought maybe there wasn't enough wood chips in there at a time, because the instructions say to never have more than a 1/4 cup at a time, and to check it every 30 minutes. Just seems like a 1/4 cup of wood chips isn't very much at all. And there's a lot of condensation in there. The glass door is just dripping with it. I guess that's normal though? I could take pics, but I dont think they'll show too much.


Are you still running the vent closed? I would leave it wide open and see if that helps with the condensation. Also, look up “a maze n” pellet smoker. Your smoker looks a good bit like a Masterbuilt and you should be able to use the maze instead of trying to burn chips. The maze will burn for 8 or more hours with no babysitting. 

It’s just going to take a little patience to figure out your smoker and before long you’ll be making great food. 

A-MAZE-N AMNPS5X8-HKY Amazen Pellet Smoker with Hickory BBQ Pellets, 5" L x 8" W, 5 x 8" https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01DL0PC94/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_9o2DAbTDVS1YT 

Here’s a little info I found with a quick google. 

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/amnps-with-cajun-injector-electric-smoker.157849/


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Good advice!


pbuck said:


> Are you still running the vent closed? I would leave it wide open and see if that helps with the condensation. Also, look up “a maze n” pellet smoker. Your smoker looks a good bit like a Masterbuilt and you should be able to use the maze instead of trying to burn chips. The maze will burn for 8 or more hours with no babysitting.
> 
> It’s just going to take a little patience to figure out your smoker and before long you’ll be making great food.
> 
> A-MAZE-N AMNPS5X8-HKY Amazen Pellet Smoker with Hickory BBQ Pellets, 5" L x 8" W, 5 x 8" https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01DL0PC94/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_9o2DAbTDVS1YT


----------



## bsites9

Thanks for the comments guys. Just seems like too much moisture. The deer shoulder probably won't be edible. It's been in there for 3.5 hours and the temp is in the mid 160's, but none of the connective tissue that's in the shoulder is broken down. And the ribs are soggy.


----------



## adr1601

bsites9 said:


> Thanks for the comments guys. Just seems like too much moisture. The deer shoulder probably won't be edible. It's been in there for 3.5 hours and the temp is in the mid 160's, but none of the connective tissue that's in the shoulder is broken down. And the ribs are soggy.


A lot of good advise above. It doesn't matter what you buy smoker wise there is gonna be a learning curve. Bottom line is you have to learn that smoker.
There's no way your making a tender deer shoulder in 3.5 hours. That's a low and slow cut that will need lost of moisture and will eventually need wrapped to get moisture in it. You have to figure were doing very fatty pork shoulder for 12+ hours and ribs are 6-8 hours. 
Like mentioned you can control some of the moisture with the vent. 
Spend some time doing cheap and easy cuts like chicken and get to learning your unit.
Keep at it and it will be worth it in the end.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

3.5 hours isn't long for a shoulder...I did two briskets and a butt yesterday...on the smoker for 7 hours at 275, then in the oven wrapped for another 5 at 225/140...

Just keep trying stuff...you need to have the vent open to let out some moisture, and have the smoke flow i.e. move...and keep the temp at around 225...where is the thermometer? You can also pull and wrap the should with some juice if you want and it will steam...after 140ish meat stops picking up smoke, but does continue creating bark...

Like the guys said, try wings, chicken breasts, even a cheap roast until you figure the smoker out...and I always use a drip pan with moisture in it, either water or fruit juices...



bsites9 said:


> Thanks for the comments guys. Just seems like too much moisture. The deer shoulder probably won't be edible. It's been in there for 3.5 hours and the temp is in the mid 160's, but none of the connective tissue that's in the shoulder is broken down. And the ribs are soggy.


----------



## 12-Ringer

bsites9 said:


> Thanks for the comments guys. Just seems like too much moisture. The deer shoulder probably won't be edible. It's been in there for 3.5 hours and the temp is in the mid 160's, but none of the connective tissue that's in the shoulder is broken down. And the ribs are soggy.


I might have missed, sorry if I did....what temps are smoking at? Did you have a water pan in the smoker? What were the outside temps when you were smoking?

Lots of good advice has been offered here to follow, namely the practicing with lesser valued cuts...getting the IT high at a slow rate and letting the cut rest are the true keys to getting the moisture where it needs to be...before I started really getting into smoking if someone were to tell me that I was to take $100 dollar brisket to an IT of 200 degrees, I'd have thought them to be nuts, but WHAT A DIFFERENCE it makes....so many get nervous around the 160 mark for a lot of reasons, first overall just about every meat temp chart plots the 160 degree spot as "well-done" and any meat connoisseur often associates "well-done" with toughness...secondly around the 160 mark is where the infamous "stall" occurs...the best way I have ever had that explained to me was from a chef at the Overland Park location of Jack Stack BBQ..he said the stall is the point at which the internal fat starts to render and release the moisture throughout the cut...as the fat is rendering the internal temps of the meat will not rise...he followed that it will not begin to rise again until all of the fat that can render has rendered...once the temps starts to rise again, whatever fat is stil in/on the meat will be there at the end for trimming...he also offered that because the rendering process is specific the available marbleized fat in each cut of meat, it is impossible to know how long the stall will take....a good quality cut, with a lot of marbleized fat throughout, will always stall longer than cut with less....he noted that the most common mistake backyarders make is to crank the temps during the stall....he was sure to point out also that because of the way the fat renders throughout the second most important factor is the rest....in his restaurant, even on the busiest of nights, cuts are resting minimally 30-minutes, but ideally 60-90....in a home setting he recommended double that...

The boneless pork shoulder I did this weekend took about 19 hrs to get to an IT 195 smoking at 225 with a water pan filled with Cherry Dr. Pepper. I had to refill the pan 2x (about 4 liters of soda in all). I did not wrap the shoulder at any point during the process. The shoulder rested for 6 hours and when I took it out of the cooler; it still held an IT of 120....when I wrapped it, I added 1.5 sticks of salted butter and 1 cup of dark brown sugar.

Everyone at the SB party loved it!

Joe


----------



## RandyNight

Sons, son-in-law and I have 5 quartered in freezer and a friend has a couple also. We getting together soon for a venison cutting and sausage making Saturday. I want to do some jalapeno and cheese smoked sausage this year. I ordered hi-temp cheese from Waltons and they say 1 lb to 10 lbs of meat. That good ratio?
The peppers I have are dehydrated jalapenos from http://www.rebelbutchersupply.com, no instructions with them. Anyone here have a starting point for how much jalapenos to add? Measure some in and fry a spoonfull and taste? Will seasoning taste be much different between fried and smoked? My maternal grandpa was a hard core hog butcher and would grab a handful of raw sausage to taste the seasonings. I don't care to try that, even though he lived to 101!


----------



## mikear

Simple baby back ribs yesterday. 

Smoked three racks with 1/2 hickory, 1/2 cherry pellets in AMNPS for 3 hours in the MES 30. 

Light coat of olive oil, rubbed with Meathead’s “Memphis Dust” rub. Two of the racks got basted with 5:1 KC Masterpiece : honey about 25 minutes before pulling them from the smoker. 

Smoked at 275° (smoker maintaining 220° due to wind and extra airflow through mailbox mod). After three hours let them go another 2.5 at 260° (top rack about 255°) with the chip loader installed (mailbox mod removed) and it was maintaining much better temperature. 30-45 mph winds and ambient in the 30°s. 

Note that I only opened the smoker twice in the last hour to do the “bend test” on the ribs. No spritzing, no foiling, nothing in the water pan. Just simple set it and forget it. 

They turned out great. Little tug to them but came easily off the bone while eating.


----------



## 12-Ringer

RandyNight said:


> Sons, son-in-law and I have 5 quartered in freezer and a friend has a couple also. We getting together soon for a venison cutting and sausage making Saturday. I want to do some jalapeno and cheese smoked sausage this year. I ordered hi-temp cheese from Waltons and they say 1 lb to 10 lbs of meat. That good ratio?
> The peppers I have are dehydrated jalapenos from http://www.rebelbutchersupply.com, no instructions with them. Anyone here have a starting point for how much jalapenos to add? Measure some in and fry a spoonfull and taste? Will seasoning taste be much different between fried and smoked? My maternal grandpa was a hard core hog butcher and would grab a handful of raw sausage to taste the seasonings. I don't care to try that, even though he lived to 101!


the 1:10 on the hi-temp cheese is pretty average, some add a little more IF they are kicking it up with jalapenos like you have mentioned...as for the jalapenos its always tough because some like it kicking a little more than others...one thing I can tell you though...you will likely want to RE-hydrate them first....I've tried using the dried and they were BAD!!! I looked at rebel's site and they recommend rehydrating one-pound of the dehydrated in 1lb of water (from their site...."One pound to 3 pounds of water will do a 100 pounds of meat. Flavor to your taste......")...that seems a bit light for me, but I've never used their stuff before and I've learned over the years not all jalapenos are created equal....when I use jalapenos think I average about 1tblspn per pound of meat, sometimes a little more, sometime a little less..

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

mikear said:


> Simple baby back ribs yesterday.
> 
> Smoked three racks with 1/2 hickory, 1/2 cherry pellets in AMNPS for 3 hours in the MES 30.
> 
> Light coat of olive oil, rubbed with Meathead’s “Memphis Dust” rub. Two of the racks got basted with 5:1 KC Masterpiece : honey about 25 minutes before pulling them from the smoker.
> 
> Smoked at 275° (smoker maintaining 220° due to wind and extra airflow through mailbox mod). After three hours let them go another 2.5 at 260° (top rack about 255°) with the chip loader installed (mailbox mod removed) and it was maintaining much better temperature. 30-45 mph winds and ambient in the 30°s.
> 
> Note that I only opened the smoker twice in the last hour to do the “bend test” on the ribs. No spritzing, no foiling, nothing in the water pan. Just simple set it and forget it.
> 
> They turned out great. Little tug to them but came easily off the bone while eating.



They look great, that Memphis Dust is something else...one of our favs....

Joe


----------



## mikear

12-Ringer said:


> They look great, that Memphis Dust is something else...one of our favs....
> 
> Joe


Thank you!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Looks awesome...



mikear said:


> Simple baby back ribs yesterday.
> 
> Smoked three racks with 1/2 hickory, 1/2 cherry pellets in AMNPS for 3 hours in the MES 30.
> 
> Light coat of olive oil, rubbed with Meathead’s “Memphis Dust” rub. Two of the racks got basted with 5:1 KC Masterpiece : honey about 25 minutes before pulling them from the smoker.
> 
> Smoked at 275° (smoker maintaining 220° due to wind and extra airflow through mailbox mod). After three hours let them go another 2.5 at 260° (top rack about 255°) with the chip loader installed (mailbox mod removed) and it was maintaining much better temperature. 30-45 mph winds and ambient in the 30°s.
> 
> Note that I only opened the smoker twice in the last hour to do the “bend test” on the ribs. No spritzing, no foiling, nothing in the water pan. Just simple set it and forget it.
> 
> They turned out great. Little tug to them but came easily off the bone while eating.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Good advice and very true...and I too take my briskets to 203-205 IT and cook them at 275, which everyone says is NUTS. When they eat my brisket though, everyone says it is the best they've ever had...but it took me a while to get here...50-60 full packers cooked...

The evaporative cooking is really physics (you described it well) in that the brisket is essentially releasing moisture (fat) which as it evaporates removes heat so while you are heating the brisket, it is also cooling itself. Once all the fat that evaporates has, it stops cooling itself and starts rising again. It is the same mechanism that keeps you cool when you are running...


12-Ringer said:


> I might have missed, sorry if I did....what temps are smoking at? Did you have a water pan in the smoker? What were the outside temps when you were smoking?
> 
> Lots of good advice has been offered here to follow, namely the practicing with lesser valued cuts...getting the IT high at a slow rate and letting the cut rest are the true keys to getting the moisture where it needs to be...before I started really getting into smoking if someone were to tell me that I was to take $100 dollar brisket to an IT of 200 degrees, I'd have thought them to be nuts, but WHAT A DIFFERENCE it makes....so many get nervous around the 160 mark for a lot of reasons, first overall just about every meat temp chart plots the 160 degree spot as "well-done" and any meat connoisseur often associates "well-done" with toughness...secondly around the 160 mark is where the infamous "stall" occurs...the best way I have ever had that explained to me was from a chef at the Overland Park location of Jack Stack BBQ..he said the stall is the point at which the internal fat starts to render and release the moisture throughout the cut...as the fat is rendering the internal temps of the meat will not rise...he followed that it will not begin to rise again until all of the fat that can render has rendered...once the temps starts to rise again, whatever fat is stil in/on the meat will be there at the end for trimming...he also offered that because the rendering process is specific the available marbleized fat in each cut of meat, it is impossible to know how long the stall will take....a good quality cut, with a lot of marbleized fat throughout, will always stall longer than cut with less....he noted that the most common mistake backyarders make is to crank the temps during the stall....he was sure to point out also that because of the way the fat renders throughout the second most important factor is the rest....in his restaurant, even on the busiest of nights, cuts are resting minimally 30-minutes, but ideally 60-90....in a home setting he recommended double that...
> 
> The boneless pork shoulder I did this weekend took about 19 hrs to get to an IT 195 smoking at 225 with a water pan filled with Cherry Dr. Pepper. I had to refill the pan 2x (about 4 liters of soda in all). I did not wrap the shoulder at any point during the process. The shoulder rested for 6 hours and when I took it out of the cooler; it still held an IT of 120....when I wrapped it, I added 1.5 sticks of salted butter and 1 cup of dark brown sugar.
> 
> Everyone at the SB party loved it!
> 
> Joe


----------



## RandyNight

12-Ringer said:


> the 1:10 on the hi-temp cheese is pretty average, some add a little more IF they are kicking it up with jalapenos like you have mentioned...as for the jalapenos its always tough because some like it kicking a little more than others...one thing I can tell you though...you will likely want to RE-hydrate them first....I've tried using the dried and they were BAD!!! I looked at rebel's site and they recommend rehydrating one-pound of the dehydrated in 1lb of water (from their site...."One pound to 3 pounds of water will do a 100 pounds of meat. Flavor to your taste......")...that seems a bit light for me, but I've never used their stuff before and I've learned over the years not all jalapenos are created equal....when I use jalapenos think I average about 1tblspn per pound of meat, sometimes a little more, sometime a little less..
> 
> Joe


Thanks, I missed those instructions on their site when I ordered. Tablespoon of dehydrated jalapenos per pound before re-hydrating, I assume? I am sure we will fry or throw some on the grill for samplers as we are seasoning the batches.


----------



## 12-Ringer

RandyNight said:


> Thanks, I missed those instructions on their site when I ordered. Tablespoon of dehydrated jalapenos per pound before re-hydrating, I assume? I am sure we will fry or throw some on the grill for samplers as we are seasoning the batches.


Yes, I use about 1 tablespoon to 3/4 cup of water. I then use all the water and the jalapeños in the mixture. Most of the mixtures that I use call for about a cup of water to go in with the seasoning.


----------



## 12-Ringer

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Good advice and very true...and I too take my briskets to 203-205 IT and cook them at 275, which everyone says is NUTS. When they eat my brisket though, everyone says it is the best they've ever had...but it took me a while to get here...50-60 full packers cooked...
> 
> The evaporative cooking is really physics (you described it well) in that the brisket is essentially releasing moisture (fat) which as it evaporates removes heat so while you are heating the brisket, it is also cooling itself. Once all the fat that evaporates has, it stops cooling itself and starts rising again. It is the same mechanism that keeps you cool when you are running...


I think I’ve seen a few times where you’ve mentioned you buy your briskets at Cosco. I’ve visited our Cosco frequently and I never see brisket listed as a packer. I usually see brisket listed as brisket flat, but it’s usually a pretty big piece. Is that what you’re talking about?


----------



## carramrod6

12-Ringer said:


> I think I’ve seen a few times where you’ve mentioned you buy your briskets at Cosco. I’ve visited our Cosco frequently and I never see brisket listed as a packer. I usually see brisket listed as brisket flat, but it’s usually a pretty big piece. Is that what you’re talking about?


A flat is only part of the whole packer. A whole packer will have the point and the flat still attached. If just the flat is available, it's good for pastrami or corned beef. It's not bad smoked, but if I can only get the flat I'm not messing with it. The point is where it's at.

Google some images of a flat and whole packer to get an idea what the whole packer is vs. just the flat.


----------



## carramrod6

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Good advice and very true...and I too take my briskets to 203-205 IT and *cook them at 275*, which everyone says is NUTS. When they eat my brisket though, everyone says it is the best they've ever had...but it took me a while to get here...50-60 full packers cooked...


When you cook at 275 do you inject them? I've seen a lot of people starting to use the "hot and fast" barrel smokers under that same idea.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Thanks Car...I’ve done enough to know how to distinguish the difference, but have never seen a full packet at either of the Costco’s in my area and was wondering if KS was referring to the flat as a packer....probably not, but thought I’d ask anyway

Joe


----------



## pbuck

RandyNight said:


> Sons, son-in-law and I have 5 quartered in freezer and a friend has a couple also. We getting together soon for a venison cutting and sausage making Saturday. I want to do some jalapeno and cheese smoked sausage this year. I ordered hi-temp cheese from Waltons and they say 1 lb to 10 lbs of meat. That good ratio?
> The peppers I have are dehydrated jalapenos from http://www.rebelbutchersupply.com, no instructions with them. Anyone here have a starting point for how much jalapenos to add? Measure some in and fry a spoonfull and taste? Will seasoning taste be much different between fried and smoked? My maternal grandpa was a hard core hog butcher and would grab a handful of raw sausage to taste the seasonings. I don't care to try that, even though he lived to 101!


Save some headache and just use canned diced peppers. That’s all I’ve used since I’ve started making fresh jalapeño/cheddar sausages/brats. It’s a fine line between too much and just perfect because the sausage not only gets too hot, the peppers start overpowering the taste. 

I buy Mount Olive diced jalapeños because they have a consistent heat factor. I’ll use about 1/2 of a WELL DRAINED 12oz jar for 12.5# sausage. It doesn’t look like a lot but after several batches I’ve found it’s just enough heat to give them a good kick but not enough to dominate the flavor. If you want really hot just add some cayenne to the spice mix. 

https://www.mtolivepickles.com/pick...er-specialty-products/diced-jalapeno-peppers/

As far as cheese, I use 1# for a 12.5# batch of brats. More wouldn’t hurt but since you can buy 1# at a time from Walton’s that’s just what I use. 

If you’re doing a lot of sausages I’d recommend doing a batch with no peppers because I’ve found there’s always someone who doesn’t like hot and if you’re having friends over for brats it’s good to have something everyone can eat. 

I made these Caribou brats about a month ago using Witts brat seasoning and Walton’s hi temp cheddar. 50/50 caribou to pork shoulder mix.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Thanks Car...I’ve done enough to know how to distinguish the difference, but have never seen a full packet at either of the Costco’s in my area and was wondering if KS was referring to the flat as a packer....probably not, but thought I’d ask anyway

Joe


----------



## pbuck

carramrod6 said:


> A flat is only part of the whole packer. A whole packer will have the point and the flat still attached. If just the flat is available, it's good for pastrami or corned beef. It's not bad smoked, but if I can only get the flat I'm not messing with it. The point is where it's at.
> 
> Google some images of a flat and whole packer to get an idea what the whole packer is vs. just the flat.


I made the mistake of trying a flat and it just wasn’t that good. I ended up making some passable burnt ends out of it but they were still on the dry side


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Hey Joe --

No I can't get them at CostCo as a full packer...they only have the flats. Someone on here said that their CostCo carried full packers, but our do not. Sucks because full packer for me is about 2X the regular price at CostCo. I'm searching for a place to get full packers locally, but have not been successful except the place I go, which is Prime Angus at $6.99 per round...



12-Ringer said:


> I think I’ve seen a few times where you’ve mentioned you buy your briskets at Cosco. I’ve visited our Cosco frequently and I never see brisket listed as a packer. I usually see brisket listed as brisket flat, but it’s usually a pretty big piece. Is that what you’re talking about?


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

12-Ringer said:


> I think I’ve seen a few times where you’ve mentioned you buy your briskets at Cosco. I’ve visited our Cosco frequently and I never see brisket listed as a packer. I usually see brisket listed as brisket flat, but it’s usually a pretty big piece. Is that what you’re talking about?



And sorry I only cook the full packer...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

carramrod6 said:


> When you cook at 275 do you inject them? I've seen a lot of people starting to use the "hot and fast" barrel smokers under that same idea.



No I NEVER inject my brisket and I only do a 50/50 salt and pepper on the outside...I like the beef and smoke flavors. I wrap mine in butcher paper (unwaxed) after the stall and before the IT hits 203-205. I leave them in the butcher paper to rest, and come down to 140 which is when I slice them...the flat will get a little dryer at these temps but the point will be amazing. If I do actually cook just a flat, I will do it at 225 and wrap it after the stall too, but in foil and with a shot of espresso on top of it...

We can get something here called a London Brisket which is about 3 lbs. and a little more marbled...it is a good piece to make just for the family...it is actually part of the shoulder I think but is shaped like a flat. I'll take a picture of one next time I buy one...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

pbuck said:


> I made the mistake of trying a flat and it just wasn’t that good. I ended up making some passable burnt ends out of it but they were still on the dry side



If you do a flat only, I keep them at 225 and with a big pan of water under them...and I periodically baste them with the fat juices...it just take a long time and if you wrap it after the stall and then let it continue resting until it gets down to 140 it should be OK...the other things is try and buy them Prime as that will be the most marbled...a standard brisket flat will have almost no marbling, just the outer fat...


----------



## pbuck

All this brisket talk has my mouth watering. I haven’t had a full day to do any long cooks but dang if I’m not going to have to do one next chance I get. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

KS Bow Hunter said:


> If you do a flat only, I keep them at 225 and with a big pan of water under them...and I periodically baste them with the fat juices...it just take a long time and if you wrap it after the stall and then let it continue resting until it gets down to 140 it should be OK...the other things is try and buy them Prime as that will be the most marbled...a standard brisket flat will have almost no marbling, just the outer fat...


Thanks, brother. I didn’t wrap that one. My area SUCKS for getting good meat. I have no real butcher shops even close to me and I’m lucky to find any decent brisket in the store. Wally World has some every now and then but they’re not even choice.


----------



## carramrod6

KS Bow Hunter said:


> No I NEVER inject my brisket and I only do a 50/50 salt and pepper on the outside...I like the beef and smoke flavors. I wrap mine in butcher paper (unwaxed) after the stall and before the IT hits 203-205. I leave them in the butcher paper to rest, and come down to 140 which is when I slice them...the flat will get a little dryer at these temps but the point will be amazing. If I do actually cook just a flat, I will do it at 225 and wrap it after the stall too, but in foil and with a shot of espresso on top of it...
> 
> We can get something here called a London Brisket which is about 3 lbs. and a little more marbled...it is a good piece to make just for the family...it is actually part of the shoulder I think but is shaped like a flat. I'll take a picture of one next time I buy one...


S&P is a good go to, and what I usually do on brisket. I put some spiced rub on from time to time, but don't wrap it. I'll probably give that a try once it's a little warmer here and I can get the smoker out again. 

I had a friend send a picture of a whole packer he found in the San Antonio area for $1.96/lb. I can get them here for $2.99/lb prime at Costco. Butcher shops usually have them around that price as well.

Now I want the snow gone so I can get the smokey mountain out from it's winter hibernation.


----------



## pbuck

Good by plastic bear claws with the open back that are a beotch to clean! 

Thanks wifey.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Nice!


----------



## pbuck

Smoked pepper jack is darn tasty!


----------



## live2dream

pbuck said:


> Smoked pepper jack is darn tasty!


Info on how you did this? I have a 30” mes electric can I do this without doing a mod to it?


----------



## pbuck

I used the mailbox mod but adr1601 on here also does his with the AMNPS inside the MES and leaves the door cracked open to let some smoke and heat out. You don’t want the smoker temp to get above 80 to keep cheese from sweating. I’ve seen people use ice cubes in a pan under the cheese to keep it cool but with the mailbox and cold outside temps mine never went above 67. I did 3 hrs with apple pellets for smoke and let this batch “rest” for a couple weeks before eating. 

Plenty of info if you google cold smoking cheese with electric smoker.


----------



## Eddie12

NoDeerInIowa said:


> I was all set to buy a Yoder, after owning a Traeger timberline. Now I see that RecTec is making a couple new models that have me second guessing the Yoder.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I was looking at the Yoder’s until I seen the price of their low end model which was a little over $1,200 so I shifted back to Traeger and Camp Chef. I won’t use it enough to justify that price. I’ve seen the Rec Tecs online and they seem to get really good reviews so I may go that route. Does anyone here have one or know someone that does and can give an honest review? Here is the new model I’m looking at. Thanks! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## live2dream

pbuck said:


> I used the mailbox mod but adr1601 on here also does his with the AMNPS inside the MES and leaves the door cracked open to let some smoke and heat out. You don’t want the smoker temp to get above 80 to keep cheese from sweating. I’ve seen people use ice cubes in a pan under the cheese to keep it cool but with the mailbox and cold outside temps mine never went above 67. I did 3 hrs with apple pellets for smoke and let this batch “rest” for a couple weeks before eating.
> 
> Plenty of info if you google cold smoking cheese with electric smoker.


Thanks pbuck


----------



## pbuck

live2dream said:


> Thanks pbuck


You’re welcome. I’m still learning myself. 

After tasting a few samples I’ve come to the conclusion that I might have had too heavy of smoke as there’s a little bitter taste at first. Everything I read said to let the cheese rest for a couple weeks to help reduce the bite but after 16 days it still seems a little too smoky. Next batch I’m going to try to ease up on the smoke either by cracking the door open on the smoker or the mailbox or both.


----------



## adr1601

The kind of wood makes a big difference with cheese and the difference is very noticeable. A few years back I did three different woods and the taste difference was very noticeable. 
It's also a very personal thing. One that I thought was kind of harsh was a favorite to someone else.


----------



## joesandi

Anyone use these casings?
https://www.waltonsinc.com/casings-...MI5cWtk8eS2QIVwrbACh3XNgvrEAAYASAAEgLZC_D_BwE


----------



## pbuck

joesandi said:


> Anyone use these casings?
> https://www.waltonsinc.com/casings-...MI5cWtk8eS2QIVwrbACh3XNgvrEAAYASAAEgLZC_D_BwE


I used Walton’s 30mm fresh calogen casings on my last batch of brats.


----------



## pbuck

live2dream said:


> Thanks pbuck


I should add that after doing some research I also took adr’s advice and tried to be as sanitary as possible. Meaning, I washed then rinsed the smoker rack in a little Clorox water and when handling the cheese I used tongs, not my fingers. I doubt this batch will last that long but from what I read, if you want to keep the cheese for several months, or even years, it’s important to keep things as germ free as possible. Adr mentions he has cheese a couple years old that’s still good.


----------



## joesandi

pbuck said:


> I used Walton’s 30mm fresh calogen casings on my last batch of brats.


Thanks, did you like them? Easy to use? Used LEM in the past and found these looking around. Thought I would give them a try for sticks, brats, and summer.


----------



## pbuck

Jury is still out. I really like the size for brats but they’re kinda thin and you really have to be careful not to overstuff or you can’t twist to link w/out tearing. They don’t have much “snap” on the bite but I dont mind that. I’m going to give them another go since I still have enough for another batch. I think there’s another 30mm that’s not as thin.


----------



## nhns4

Good day for some ribs.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## switchback84

nhns4 said:


> Good day for some ribs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Ribs looks good! What model traeger is that, how do you like it? Does it burn thru a ton of pellets in the cold temps?


----------



## nhns4

switchback84 said:


> Ribs looks good! What model traeger is that, how do you like it? Does it burn thru a ton of pellets in the cold temps?


Pro 22. No issues with it so far. I filled the hopper before the smoke. 5 hrs later theres over a 1/4 hopper full yet. And tibs where darn good. STL rub bbqless were the favorite tonight. But all was smashed im the end [emoji23]









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## nhns4

12 and 10lber









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## nhns4

Ready to rest overnight. Should be some nice snacks up north for the weekend.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Some good looking meals being produced...

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up for the best, most helpful/informative thread on AT!!

This thread ROCKS!!!


Joe


----------



## pbuck

Another try at some cheese. This time with alder pellets in the maze.


----------



## pbuck

Getting some shooting in while the cheese smokes. [emoji1360]


----------



## chaded

Look how shiny it is.


----------



## nrlombar

Stuffing close to 100# of snack sticks with a buddy tonight! Starting off with a batch of Owens honey bbq, then 7 pepper w/ ghost pepper cheese, and 3/4 more flavors. Using a combo of a 2 hogs we shot, venison and a little added beef

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

chaded said:


> Look how shiny it is.


It only gets used for sausages and now, cheese. The Egg gets the messy stuff. [emoji16]


----------



## chaded

pbuck said:


> It only gets used for sausages and now, cheese. The Egg gets the messy stuff. [emoji16]


With a bow that fancy, you need a komodo kamado. Lol


----------



## pbuck

chaded said:


> With a bow that fancy, you need a komodo kamado. Lol


Lol! Oh, the shiny bow. 

It doesn’t get used for sausages. 

I can hardly afford to even look at a KK catalogue let alone buy one. Lol!


----------



## switchback84

Any recommendations on a meat grinder? Looking for an affordable entry level one to get started.


----------



## 12-Ringer

switchback84 said:


> Any recommendations on a meat grinder? Looking for an affordable entry level one to get started.


when it comes to a grinder selection, IMHO you have to consider how often you will be using it more than any other factor....if you are going to use it a couple of times of year for less that 50-100lbs each time, you can get away with some as light as .35HP likely with no issues at all...LEM has a decent version in their Big Bite #5 and it comes with enough accessories to get a newbie going, resale value is decent too, if it turns into something you enjoy and want to upgrade later....
http://www.lemproducts.com/product/big-bite-grinder-5-head-size/butcher-meat-grinders

If you are planning on doing something more regular, I highly recommend something in the 3/4-1HP range - there are TONS of options out there, I am partial the LEM models as that company has stood behind anything I've ever purchased from them, even some knives that I broke....I do think that their Big Bite #12 offers a great value for 3/4HP unit, again with the same accessories as the #5
http://www.lemproducts.com/product/big-bite-grinder-12-head-size/butcher-meat-grinders

I don't think there is much of a reason for an at home processor to go beyond 1HP unless you are grinding several times a year and doing large amounts at each session....again just my .02 - might be worth less to some

You will hopefully get several opinions...there are grinders with all sorts of features, but what I have learned to be most important is figuring out first how often you will use it...if you're only breaking it out a few times a year, the #5 is PLENTY, you'll go a little slower, but it will get the job done just fine. 

FYI - if you're planning on stuffing sausage/stick casings, etc...do yourself a favor and get a stuffer...stuffing with a grinder, even with the attachments is MUCH more of a chore.

Good luck!

Joe


----------



## switchback84

great info! Thanks for taking the time to put that together.


----------



## nicko

I was prepping the BGE this morning to throw a brisket on and noticed a lot of ash was built up behind the firebox. I removed the fire ring, set it aside, started to lift the firebox, and it fell apart into three pieces. I had noticed a hairline crack on it a while ago but I had never seen any other cracks. Ugh. I placed it back together and its remains in place enough to get by but I'm going to have to go through the warranty procedure. Hopefully it is covered.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

As long as you bought it from a dealer you will be fine...they have a great warranty...if you have any issues let me know, they are based here and I know folks that are close to them...


----------



## nicko

KS Bow Hunter said:


> As long as you bought it from a dealer you will be fine...they have a great warranty...if you have any issues let me know, they are based here and I know folks that are close to them...


Thanks. I spoke this morning with the store I bought it from 3 years ago and they have the sale on file. They are going take care of going through BGE to get it replaced for me. I just have to send pics of the damaged firebox to the store.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Cool.



nicko said:


> Thanks. I spoke this morning with the store I bought it from 3 years ago and they have the sale on file. They are going take care of going through BGE to get it replaced for me. I just have to send pics of the damaged firebox to the store.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Thanks. I spoke this morning with the store I bought it from 3 years ago and they have the sale on file. They are going take care of going through BGE to get it replaced for me. I just have to send pics of the damaged firebox to the store.


That's awesome...sorry you have the problem, but great that they're standing behind their product.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Surf and turf tonight for V-Day....

fillet topped with crab imperial stuffed shrimp
fillet and shrimp on the Traeger (at least that's the plan now at 8:20AM) lol


Joe


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> That's awesome...sorry you have the problem, but great that they're standing behind their product.
> 
> Joe


Yep, seems like it will be an easy process.

And, while taking pics of the broken firebox, I saw a crack on the fire ring too. I’ll ask for that to be replaced too before another crack forms and it’s in two pieces.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Yep, seems like it will be an easy process.
> 
> And, while taking pics of the broken firebox, I saw a crack on the fire ring too. I’ll ask for that to be replaced too before another crack forms and it’s in two pieces.


Yikes! Those are some major cracks....

Joe


----------



## chaded

Yep, pretty common problem for the firebox’s to crack when they are one big piece. The fireboxes that are made up of several pieces are a better design because it allows for expansion/contraction.


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Yikes! Those are some major cracks....
> 
> Joe


They weren't that major until I picked it up and then it just fell apart. Not what you want to see when you have a defrosted brisket ready to go on.


----------



## nicko

chaded said:


> Yep, pretty common problem for the firebox’s to crack when they are one big piece. The fireboxes that are made up of several pieces are a better design because it allows for expansion/contraction.


Seems that would be a good design change. Make the fire ring and firebox multi-pieced so that they stack together and if a piece breaks, it can be replaced without needing to replace then entire thing.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Fillet with crab imperial stuffed U8 shrimp and some U15 shrimp for the side.

All done in the Traeger, wife said best meal she’s in ever eaten anywhere....kids killed the steak and shrimp....as much as they enjoy going crabbing, they’re not much for eating them.

Hopefully, just the start of a good night


----------



## nicko

Looks awesome Joe. Not quite the same culinary experience here tonight. Sam and his friends taking over the kitchen.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

12-Ringer - that looks awesome! Nicko love the za.

One thing I have in my BGE is an insert...can't remember the name of it, but it is heavy steel and is basically a basket...that sits on top of the metal fire plate and inside the fire ring...it keeps the fire off the ceramic, and you can just pick it up and shake the ash out of it, clean out the egg, and then replace it and refill.

I've never had anything break...did you do the break in like they recommend? A couple of cooks at 325 I think without food and for like 2 hours each? How hot do cook?


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

This is what I have inside mine: http://www.kickashbasket.com


----------



## nicko

KS Bow Hunter said:


> 12-Ringer - that looks awesome! Nicko love the za.
> 
> One thing I have in my BGE is an insert...can't remember the name of it, but it is heavy steel and is basically a basket...that sits on top of the metal fire plate and inside the fire ring...it keeps the fire off the ceramic, and you can just pick it up and shake the ash out of it, clean out the egg, and then replace it and refill.
> 
> I've never had anything break...did you do the break in like they recommend? A couple of cooks at 325 I think without food and for like 2 hours each? How hot do cook?



I recall doing the break-in heat up from what I recall was only recommend one time. After that it was regular grilling and nothing really high temp for a while. I will do an occasional grilling of steaks up to 700° but most of my grilling is gone in 450° range and smoking done in the 200 to 250° range.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

I think I did the break in 2-3 times...and when it is cold out, starting slow up to 700 is important...I also try and clean out the BGE often, so hot coals don't sit in next to the ceramic in ash...the air will cool it down faster...best of luck...sure they'll take care of you...


----------



## sawtoothscream

nicko said:


> Seems that would be a good design change. Make the fire ring and firebox multi-pieced so that they stack together and if a piece breaks, it can be replaced without needing to replace then entire thing.


The new kamado Joe's use a multi piece firebox. Makes sense.

My major drawback of getting a ceramic is this issue. Seems like they all do it. Will use my amorn until it falls apart and maybe things will be figured out by then


----------



## sawtoothscream

Akorn*


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Anyone ever seen on of these for sale? I see them on the forums but never seen one in the wild:


----------



## chaded

sawtoothscream said:


> The new kamado Joe's use a multi piece firebox. Makes sense.
> 
> My major drawback of getting a ceramic is this issue. Seems like they all do it. Will use my amorn until it falls apart and maybe things will be figured out by then


Yeah they pretty much all do it. I had some really bad luck with ceramics and won’t be going back. I had the old style kamado joe firebox and the new multi-piece firebox and the new one is way better, although the stainless steel ring that holds all the ceramic pieces that goes on top warped pretty bad on mine.


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Can't wait for it to start warming up here in central MN. Tuesday it hit 45 and it felt like a heatwave. Made me want to start smoking on the weekends again!


----------



## nicko

That was fast. I put in the claim information with the store I bought it from on Wednesday and the parts came in today.


----------



## adr1601

That's impressive. When the time comes it's gonna be a BGE far sure.


----------



## jager69

That’s great they they took care of it like that! I have an mes 30 and it’s nice, but not in the same ballpark as an egg. Nice to see that they have that kind of customer service. That’s going to be my next setup for sure!


----------



## pbuck

Nice to have both. The MES does sausages since it cooks at such low temps and the Egg gets the hunks of meat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0nepin

Man I bet that was awesome


12-Ringer said:


> Fillet with crab imperial stuffed U8 shrimp and some U15 shrimp for the side.
> 
> All done in the Traeger, wife said best meal she’s in ever eaten anywhere....kids killed the steak and shrimp....as much as they enjoy going crabbing, they’re not much for eating them.
> 
> Hopefully, just the start of a good night[emoji6]


----------



## sawtoothscream

Trying a double smoked ham today. Just fired up the akorn .


----------



## nicko

sawtoothscream said:


> Trying a double smoked ham today. Just fired up the akorn .


I did a double smoked ham a few Christmas ago. It was fabulous.


----------



## nicko

Chicken breast stuffed with broccoli, american and cheddar cheese. Liberal coating of Bone Suckin’ Sauce rub. BGE heating up.


----------



## sawtoothscream

chaded said:


> Yeah they pretty much all do it. I had some really bad luck with ceramics and won’t be going back. I had the old style kamado joe firebox and the new multi-piece firebox and the new one is way better, although the stainless steel ring that holds all the ceramic pieces that goes on top warped pretty bad on mine.


stinks, love kamado's but seems you have to choose metal ones rusting or ceramics fire boxes cracking. Maybe a ceramic with a metal firebox would be the ticket


----------



## sawtoothscream

Ribs from a few weeks ago


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Looks awesome!


----------



## sawtoothscream

The ham is really good, the glaze on the skin tastes awesome.


----------



## nicko

Got my cholesterol checked for the first time in about 25 years… Came in at 222. I’ll be a bit selective about what I am smoking for a while.


----------



## hokiehunter373

nicko said:


> Got my cholesterol checked for the first time in about 25 years… Came in at 222. I’ll be a bit selective about what I am smoking for a while.


Do you know what numbers were high? LDL, HDL or triglycerides? If LDL and triglycerides are normal, you're good to go*

*Disclaimer: I'm not a doctor, just pretend to be one on AT


----------



## 12-Ringer

hokiehunter373 said:


> Do you know what numbers were high? LDL, HDL or triglycerides? If LDL and triglycerides are normal, you're good to go*
> 
> *Disclaimer: I'm not a doctor, just pretend to be one on AT


I just thought you stayed at a Holiday Inn last night (LOL):wink:

Joe


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

I was at 191. Basically eating vegan 90% of the time, except when I fire up the BGE!



nicko said:


> Got my cholesterol checked for the first time in about 25 years… Came in at 222. I’ll be a bit selective about what I am smoking for a while.


----------



## nicko

hokiehunter373 said:


> Do you know what numbers were high? LDL, HDL or triglycerides? If LDL and triglycerides are normal, you're good to go*
> 
> *Disclaimer: I'm not a doctor, just pretend to be one on AT


Not sure but I'll still make changes to get it down. Hunting season is over so it's time to put my hunting diet away......until September.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Let me just tell you guys something....picked up a couple grade A angus flank steaks, injected them in their original packaging with a combo of 1/2 cup chicken broth, 1/2 cup worchestershire, and 1/4 cup brown sugar...set them in the fridge for two days....opened the package, got them to room temp, LIGHTLY seasoned the outside with a simple 50/50 mix of McCormicks Montreal Steak rub (went on first) and McCormicks' Bourbon Brown Sugar rub...into a 225 degree smoke comprised of Lumberjacks Competition Blend, took the steaks to 130 degrees, removed and wrapped each separately in foil with a small pat of salted cream butter on each. Foil then into small cooler for about an hour (maybe 45mins)....

Guys I am telling you, THE BEST steak I've ever eaten....my wife and kids (all of which are pretty picky about "red/pink" inside KILLED IT)...I'd say they were all medium; one maybe medium rare...could adjust your foil temp if you like yours differently.

By the time I thought to snap a pic, it was gone....super simple and if it can please my family, it'll likely please yours.

Joe


----------



## hokiehunter373

12-Ringer said:


> Let me just tell you guys something....picked up a couple grade A angus flank steaks, injected them in their original packaging with a combo of 1/2 cup chicken broth, 1/2 cup worchestershire, and 1/4 cup brown sugar...set them in the fridge for two days....opened the package, got them to room temp, LIGHTLY seasoned the outside with a simple 50/50 mix of McCormicks Montreal Steak rub (went on first) and McCormicks' Bourbon Brown Sugar rub...into a 225 degree smoke comprised of Lumberjacks Competition Blend, took the steaks to 130 degrees, removed and wrapped each separately in foil with a small pat of salted cream butter on each. Foil then into small cooler for about an hour (maybe 45mins)....
> 
> Guys I am telling you, THE BEST steak I've ever eaten....my wife and kids (all of which are pretty picky about "red/pink" inside KILLED IT)...I'd say they were all medium; one maybe medium rare...could adjust your foil temp if you like yours differently.
> 
> By the time I thought to snap a pic, it was gone....super simple and if it can please my family, it'll likely please yours.
> 
> Joe


Good thing I already ate! Sounds amazing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

12-Ringer said:


> Let me just tell you guys something....picked up a couple grade A angus flank steaks, injected them in their original packaging with a combo of 1/2 cup chicken broth, 1/2 cup worchestershire, and 1/4 cup brown sugar...set them in the fridge for two days....opened the package, got them to room temp, LIGHTLY seasoned the outside with a simple 50/50 mix of McCormicks Montreal Steak rub (went on first) and McCormicks' Bourbon Brown Sugar rub...into a 225 degree smoke comprised of Lumberjacks Competition Blend, took the steaks to 130 degrees, removed and wrapped each separately in foil with a small pat of salted cream butter on each. Foil then into small cooler for about an hour (maybe 45mins)....
> 
> Guys I am telling you, THE BEST steak I've ever eaten....my wife and kids (all of which are pretty picky about "red/pink" inside KILLED IT)...I'd say they were all medium; one maybe medium rare...could adjust your foil temp if you like yours differently.
> 
> By the time I thought to snap a pic, it was gone....super simple and if it can please my family, it'll likely please yours.
> 
> Joe


Sounds awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Let me just tell you guys something....picked up a couple grade A angus flank steaks, injected them in their original packaging with a combo of 1/2 cup chicken broth, 1/2 cup worchestershire, and 1/4 cup brown sugar...set them in the fridge for two days....opened the package, got them to room temp, LIGHTLY seasoned the outside with a simple 50/50 mix of McCormicks Montreal Steak rub (went on first) and McCormicks' Bourbon Brown Sugar rub...into a 225 degree smoke comprised of Lumberjacks Competition Blend, took the steaks to 130 degrees, removed and wrapped each separately in foil with a small pat of salted cream butter on each. Foil then into small cooler for about an hour (maybe 45mins)....
> 
> Guys I am telling you, THE BEST steak I've ever eaten....my wife and kids (all of which are pretty picky about "red/pink" inside KILLED IT)...I'd say they were all medium; one maybe medium rare...could adjust your foil temp if you like yours differently.
> 
> By the time I thought to snap a pic, it was gone....super simple and if it can please my family, it'll likely please yours.
> 
> Joe


Earmarking this one. I love flank steak cut. A good balance of fat to add flavor but not excessive.


----------



## nrlombar

Trying this tomorrow, about how long to hit 130, trying to back my way into a start time

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

nrlombar said:


> Trying this tomorrow, about how long to hit 130, trying to back my way into a start time
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Less than 2 hours


----------



## sawtoothscream

Had to make another ham  lunch for the week :hungry:


----------



## 12-Ringer

sawtoothscream said:


> Had to make another ham  lunch for the week :hungry:


looks good....

curious, are you working with a true uncured ham or are you working with a cured ham and "re-smoking" it? I only ask because it is VERY difficulty to find an uncured ham anywhere near me...I can work with one of the Amish families who have a station in our local farmer's market (Booth's Corner), but even they are apprehensive about selling be an uncured ham, owner cited liabilities? I can't find any in any supermarket or even our local meat locker that isn't already cured in some way.

Joe


----------



## Eddie12

Smoked salmon yesterday turned out amazing in the old MES. Made a glaze with vodka, brown sugar, maple syrup, salt, and pepper then sliced a lemon and used a salmon seasoning to finish it off. Smoked with alder and cherry for 2.5 hours.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sawtoothscream

12-Ringer said:


> looks good....
> 
> curious, are you working with a true uncured ham or are you working with a cured ham and "re-smoking" it? I only ask because it is VERY difficulty to find an uncured ham anywhere near me...I can work with one of the Amish families who have a station in our local farmer's market (Booth's Corner), but even they are apprehensive about selling be an uncured ham, owner cited liabilities? I can't find any in any supermarket or even our local meat locker that isn't already cured in some way.
> 
> Joe


Just resmoking , don't think I ever saw a uncured ham at any stores near me.


----------



## sawtoothscream

Eddie12 said:


> Smoked salmon yesterday turned out amazing in the old MES. Made a glaze with vodka, brown sugar, maple syrup, salt, and pepper then sliced a lemon and used a salmon seasoning to finish it off. Smoked with alder and cherry for 2.5 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good, what temp did you smoke at?


----------



## Eddie12

First hour I set the smoker at 225 and the last hour and a half I set it at 250. I normally only go 2 hours however it was 25 degrees outside and the wind was blowing 20 mph so I gave it an extra 30 minutes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Eddie12 said:


> First hour I set the smoker at 225 and the last hour and a half I set it at 250. I normally only go 2 hours however it was 25 degrees outside and the wind was blowing 20 mph so I gave it an extra 30 minutes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



looks great!

I know somewhere buried in this thread is an awesome recipe for smoking fish...been working backwards for the last couple days trying to find it...if anyone remembers this and can bring it to the top, I'd appreciate it...

Joe


----------



## nrlombar

What kind of fish?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddie12

Thanks the fish was salmon and I remember seeing it on here awhile ago as well. The recipe I used was actually from Traeger’s website. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrlombar

This is my go to salmon smoking recipe. Sounds like it will be sweet with the maple syrup but the syrup clings to the smoke perfectly giving it a real balanced taste. Have yet to bring it anywhere and not had it demolished. 

https://honest-food.net/how-to-smoke-salmon-recipe/


----------



## adr1601

12-Ringer said:


> looks great!
> 
> I know somewhere buried in this thread is an awesome recipe for smoking fish...been working backwards for the last couple days trying to find it...if anyone remembers this and can bring it to the top, I'd appreciate it...
> 
> Joe


I've posted a link to Johns guide service recipes in the past with an outstanding recipe. I can't seen to get the link to work but maybe you can try a search on your end and see if it works.
If not I have a copy I can type later. He was from the Pacific NW.


----------



## adr1601

try this. Might have to close a popup window.
http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.johns-guide-service.com/Recipes.html


----------



## adr1601

I don't have a refined smoke schedule for this but my notes say.
100-120 for 1-2 hours
140 for 2-4 hours
175 till IT of 145

This recipe is amazing. You get dryer candy like edges and moister inner-thicker areas.
I don't rinse it either.


----------



## 12-Ringer

just copied and pasted for the group (from John's Guide Service)....

John's Family Smoked Salmon Recipe:

As this is one of the most requested recipes I have, I decided to put it first. If anyone has another smoked salmon recipe they really enjoy, please pass it on to us. This recipe is a family recipe used by our family for years.

It works not only for salmon but trout and sturgeon as well

First thing you will need of course is some fish, preferably frozen first and then thawed out. Freezing your fish first will help to break down the meat's enzymes making it easier to accept a brine and speeding up the curing process.

Brine Ingredients:

- 2 Cups of brown sugar
- 1/3 Cup of salt (pickling or coarse)
- 2 Tbs. garlic salt
- 2 Tbs. onion salt
- 2 Tbs. celery salt
- 2 Tbs. dry mustard
- 2 Tbs. coarse black pepper

Mix ingredients together in a large mixing bowl. As this is a dry brine recipe, no liquids should be added.
You will need a large 2 inch deep pan to cure fish in. Place fillets skin side down in your pan and coat heavily with brine ingredients. Cover with a piece of foil or Saran wrap and place in refrigerator for 24 hours. After salmon has cured for 24 hours remove from refrigerator and rinse fillets off in cool water. Pat dry with paper towels and place on smoker rack. If you like a stronger tasting smoked salmon as I do, you can pepper lightly and brush fillets with liquid and brine left over in the bottom of the tray you used to brine your fish. Use either alder or apple wood for smoking. Smoke to desired doneness. Depending on the size and thickness of the fillets you are smoking, it can take anywhere from 4-6 hours to smoke.


----------



## DV1

12-Ringer said:


> looks great!
> 
> I know somewhere buried in this thread is an awesome recipe for smoking fish...been working backwards for the last couple days trying to find it...if anyone remembers this and can bring it to the top, I'd appreciate it...
> 
> Joe


I posted this one a few years ago that was very good, but I've seen a few others here that are good too.


> I don't know how important the plank is for taste but for ease of removing scallops and fish from the grill, it's a big help. For the marinade I mixed 1/3 cup soy sauce, 1/4 cup brown sugar, 1/3 cup olive oil, 1/3 cup of water, 1 heaping teaspoon of minced garlic, a few shakes of ginger and I think I'm going to shake in a little cayenne next time for some heat. Let the filet's sit in it for at least 4 hours, 5 is good too. I used a few pieces of hickory and a few of cherry, and had apple juice in the pan.I like my salmon a little under cooked but it was well done this way and still not dried out and very tasty, even cold. Scallops were just about perfect. Grilled some asparagus and squash to go with it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

DV1 said:


> I posted this one a few years ago that was very good, but I've seen a few others here that are good too.


This was it...thanks!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Did another flank tonight...same process mentioned above...injected in Sunday, smoked tonight....


























Injection was equal portions of chicken broth and Worcestershire and 1/4 cup brown sugar. Seasoned with both Grill Mates featured above....Montreal first lightly, then Bourbon Brown Sugar.

Disappeared as fast as I could slice it...

Joe


----------



## DV1

12-Ringer said:


> Did another flank tonight...same process mentioned above...injected in Sunday, smoked tonight....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Injection was equal portions of chicken broth and Worcestershire and 1/4 cup brown sugar. Seasoned with both Grill Mates featured above....Montreal first lightly, then Bourbon Brown Sugar.
> 
> Disappeared as fast as I could slice it...
> 
> Joe


I know it's not smoking but...have you ever tried that Bourbon Brown Sugar mix in the packet for a crock pot meal? We use that quite bit on hicken or turkey breasts in the crock pot. It's pretty darn good.


----------



## 12-Ringer

DV1 said:


> I know it's not smoking but...have you ever tried that Bourbon Brown Sugar mix in the packet for a crock pot meal? We use that quite bit on hicken or turkey breasts in the crock pot. It's pretty darn good.


Nope, but thanks for the idea...with both of us working we’re a big crock pot family and have some awesome dishes. With Camille having so many appointments lately I’ve taken some days off which alphas allowed me to fire up the Traeger a little more than normal for this time of year.

Joe


----------



## survivalistd

Great looking meals and ideas. My girlfriend just bought me a 80 litre commercial dehydrator. Time to start making jerky.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## joesandi

Big smoking weekend for us. Started mixing the bacon tonight and smoke tomorrow. Then its unto 25# of summer, 5# fresh brats, and 70# sticks. Will have 3 smokers going, 2 mes 30 and 1-40. Hope I can keep up.


----------



## joesandi

joesandi said:


> Big smoking weekend for us. Started mixing the bacon tonight and smoke tomorrow. Then its unto 25# of summer, 5# fresh brats, and 70# sticks. Will have 3 smokers going, 2 mes 30 and 1-40. Hope I can keep up.


Well, weekend went good. Ended up with 20 more pounds of stick then firsts thought. Pics are of bacon cooling and sausage just a hanging.


----------



## Byrd

My favorite thread on Archerytalk! I have the char-griller duo. I like it but have been thinking of buying a pellet smoker. I like the taste of the charcoal and apple or cherry wood. Is there a difference in taste? I also use my Weber Kettle for ribs sometimes. I made a pork butt last week that took almost 10 hours and I have a bad back and checking the temp to maintain 250 kind of took a toll on me. I am sure a pellet smoker would make it easier. Is it worth the money? And is it more expensive to buy the pellets than charcoal and wood?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Byrd said:


> My favorite thread on Archerytalk! I have the char-griller duo. I like it but have been thinking of buying a pellet smoker. I like the taste of the charcoal and apple or cherry wood. Is there a difference in taste? I also use my Weber Kettle for ribs sometimes. I made a pork butt last week that took almost 10 hours and I have a bad back and checking the temp to maintain 250 kind of took a toll on me. I am sure a pellet smoker would make it easier. Is it worth the money? And is it more expensive to buy the pellets than charcoal and wood?


It's not exactly the same flavor profile of a charcoal/wood set-up, many in my circle of family and friends say its much better! I personally think of it this way...there are a few cuts, most notable a good brisket that seem to take the hardwood smoke a little better than the pellet smoke. HOWEVER, outside of that specific cut, I have been able to produce everything on my Traeger that I did on any of my previous charcoal or wood burners that tasted just as good if not better. Depending on your set-up I have found the pellet systems I've used (ANMPS and Traeger) much easier to control the smoke and temps, providing for more attention to the actually cut being cooked than the cooking process. For some reason, especially here, "easier" gets associated with laziness as opposed to more efficient; something that often leaves me scratching my head. 

I can tell you this, I've run models as big Stumps RF 4x3 and as small as the MES 30 with all sorts in between. My family chipped in last summer and got me the Traeger PS34 and it really has changed everything for me. I understand that they are officially labeled wood-fired grills, BUT you will get every bit of that smoke profile you need on just about any cut you smoke/grill. To date I have done everything from brisket, ribs and burgers, to brats, chicken, scallops, turkey, shrimp, beef, pork, even non-traditional stuff like pizza...... it is a very efficient and precise device. With just a bit of experience you can adjust settings to get as much or as little smoke as you want.

Pellets DO MAKE A DIFFERENCE...if you get crappy pellets that are more filler than hardwood, you will absolutely notice a difference (as compared to hardwood or charcoal device) in both the cooking process and the flavor. They can also be pricey...if you trust me I can save you some of the frustration I experienced....BY FAR the best pellets ("best" is based on quality of pellet for heat production and flavor profile, cost, availability, and customer service) I have come across are the Lumberjack Pellets. The kicker for me is that there are no dealers in my area and while bulk ordering is the way to go shipping is CRAZY. They do put together group bulk orders and if I can get enough guys in my area to commit, we do that, but the good thing is Amazon does carry select variations and with a Prime membership, the bags ship free. I have become a BIG fan of their competition blend and unless I am doing something very specific like an applewood bacon or pork smoke or an alder fish, cheese smoke, the competition blend is my go-to...tremendous on beef, venison, and poultry.

http://bbqlumberjack.com/

Just my .02, hope it helps.

Joe


----------



## hunter9264

WOW and I just had lunch and already hungry again.


----------



## sawtoothscream

Made a pork loin the other day, wasn't happy with it. Pretty bland tasting, probably something I'll only do marinated for now on. Texture wasn't the best either pulled at 145 like recommend but it had a little chew to it, not alot but enough to annoy me.


----------



## pbuck

Dang, this thread’s been quiet! Maybe being a sticky has hidden it?

Anyway, I finally get a couple days off in a row so it’s meat day. 

Made some caribou summer sausage with pepper jack cheese to smoke tomorrow and then put a couple racks of ribs on the BGE.


----------



## adr1601

Looks great! 
Glad to see your back!


----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> Looks great!
> Glad to see your back!


Thanks, buddy. Working 6-7 days a week and the weather has sucked. I check the thread every day though.


----------



## DV1

12-Ringer said:


> It's not exactly the same flavor profile of a charcoal/wood set-up, many in my circle of family and friends say its much better! I personally think of it this way...there are a few cuts, most notable a good brisket that seem to take the hardwood smoke a little better than the pellet smoke. HOWEVER, outside of that specific cut, I have been able to produce everything on my Traeger that I did on any of my previous charcoal or wood burners that tasted just as good if not better. Depending on your set-up I have found the pellet systems I've used (ANMPS and Traeger) much easier to control the smoke and temps, providing for more attention to the actually cut being cooked than the cooking process. For some reason, especially here, "easier" gets associated with laziness as opposed to more efficient; something that often leaves me scratching my head.
> 
> 
> Joe


How does that Traeger hold temps? Looking for something I can leave (go to work) for 8 hours on a long smoke, and not worry about it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

DV1 said:


> How does that Traeger hold temps? Looking for something I can leave (go to work) for 8 hours on a long smoke, and not worry about it.


Just like every snooker I’ve ever used it will fluctuate a little depending on conditions (cold,windy, etc...)....with that said, I did a 15lb pork shoulder that took close to 26 hours and the temp never moved more than 10-degrees in either direction the entire time. I had to fill the hopper 2x, once when I started and I topped it off at about the 12-hour mark (before I went to bed). There were still plenty of pellets left when I took the shoulder out.

On another unrelated note, something that didn’t occur when I made this original post. Recently one of the probes broke. My son decided to pull the probe wire instead of grabbing the probe in the wire came out of the probe. I called Traeger told them I needed to order a new probe, the representative told me the entire unit was under warranty and they sent me a probe free of charge, including shipping. Sometimes it does pay to get something good.

Joe


----------



## pbuck

Caribou sausages went in the MES @ 7am. Just put the hickory smoke to em.


----------



## hokiehunter373

12-Ringer said:


> Just like every snooker I’ve ever used it will fluctuate a little depending on conditions (cold,windy, etc...)....with that said, I did a 15lb pork shoulder that took close to 26 hours and the temp never moved more than 10-degrees in either direction the entire time. I had to fill the hopper 2x, once when I started and I topped it off at about the 12-hour mark (before I went to bed). There were still plenty of pellets left when I took the shoulder out.
> 
> On another unrelated note, something that didn’t occur when I made this original post. Recently one of the probes broke. My son decided to pull the probe wire instead of grabbing the probe in the wire came out of the probe. I called Traeger told them I needed to order a new probe, the representative told me the entire unit was under warranty and they sent me a probe free of charge, including shipping. Sometimes it does pay to get something good.
> 
> Joe


Anybody worry about leaving their smoker going while they're sleeping/at work/etc.? I don't really, but my wife does. I need some way to convince her she's wrong... lol


----------



## chaded

hokiehunter373 said:


> Anybody worry about leaving their smoker going while they're sleeping/at work/etc.? I don't really, but my wife does. I need some way to convince her she's wrong... lol


Probably a lost cause? Lol.


----------



## 12-Ringer

hokiehunter373 said:


> Anybody worry about leaving their smoker going while they're sleeping/at work/etc.? I don't really, but my wife does. I need some way to convince her she's wrong... lol


I don't worry, but we did have a terrible tragedy in Delco last year.

http://www.philly.com/philly/news/20160703_Delco_fire_reportedly_kills_2.html

Two very well-known, well-respected, well-liked people died in the fire. Not that is a safeguard, but my Ivation has an alarm feature that I use even though the Traeger has its own probes, if I am smoking overnight I use the Ivation and set the alarm at 200. If the temps rise above 200 the alarm sounds and wakes me up. I know it is not a full-proof plan, but its what I do. I don't leave home altogether for any long periods of time when the smoker is running during the day. 

Joe


----------



## hokiehunter373

chaded said:


> Probably a lost cause? Lol.


Lol most likely



12-Ringer said:


> I don't worry, but we did have a terrible tragedy in Delco last year.
> 
> http://www.philly.com/philly/news/20160703_Delco_fire_reportedly_kills_2.html
> 
> Two very well-known, well-respected, well-liked people died in the fire. Not that is a safeguard, but my Ivation has an alarm feature that I use even though the Traeger has its own probes, if I am smoking overnight I use the Ivation and set the alarm at 200. If the temps rise above 200 the alarm sounds and wakes me up. I know it is not a full-proof plan, but its what I do. I don't leave home altogether for any long periods of time when the smoker is running during the day.
> 
> Joe


Yup, I've got the same ability there. Prob a lost cause as chaded said


----------



## pbuck

Out to cool and bloom overnight.


----------



## adr1601

That looks really good!! Details??


----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> That looks really good!! Details??


I used Witts smoked deer sausage seasoning from www.askthemeatman.com and high temp pepper jack cheese and casings from www.waltonsinc.com. 8# Caribou and 4.5# pork shoulder. Stuffed them Thursday and smoked them this morning with hickory pellets and took 9 hrs. 

Not real happy with the casings so far as the meat is sticking. It may get better after a day in the fridge but I’ve never had an issue with any other casings doing exactly as this. I soaked them well inside and out. We’ll see if they loosen up. They’re tough as hell and I have a hard time getting the knife to cut through it. 

Otherwise, it’s dam good even after a few hours cooling.


----------



## adr1601

I have that seasoning and it's one of my favorites. I'll have to give it a go with the cheese when I get some meat.


----------



## bowhuntermitch

It supposed to break 40 here in central MN for the 2nd day in a row. It's got me itching to run into town and get a pork butt or loin!


----------



## Eddie12

I was at my local Costco on Friday and noticed Traeger had a rep there selling them so I ended up purchasing a Junior Elite 20 for $349 which is the cheapest I had seen them. The salesman got me but I have been wanting a pellet grill-smoker for a while now and finally pulled the trigger. I had been looking at the Rec Tec’s and a few others as well but I know Traeger is tried and true. I added some Harbor Freight wheels to it yesterday and will mainly use it on my truck tailgate. I fired it up today to burn it out using a mixture or blend of BBQ delight pellets that my local BBQ Pit Stop swears by. Hopefully later this week I will have some time to smoke something on this baby Traeger! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Eddie12 said:


> I was at my local Costco on Friday and noticed Traeger had a rep there selling them so I ended up purchasing a Junior Elite 20 for $349 which is the cheapest I had seen them. The salesman got me but I have been wanting a pellet grill-smoker for a while now and finally pulled the trigger. I had been looking at the Rec Tec’s and a few others as well but I know Traeger is tried and true. I added some Harbor Freight wheels to it yesterday and will mainly use it on my truck tailgate. I fired it up today to burn it out using a mixture or blend of BBQ delight pellets that my local BBQ Pit Stop swears by. Hopefully later this week I will have some time to smoke something on this baby Traeger!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That little guy is awesome, you're gonna love it....I can see you already have it running the way I've seen them most used in tailgates and even on some boats in the summer. My buddy runs his with this inverter both on his truck and his boat....thing is awesome....

https://www.amazon.com/POTEK-Invert...&sr=1-1-spons&keywords=12+volt+inverter&psc=1

Traeger markets one at $70 and its only a 400watt inverter, there are plenty out there and you don't want to dip below 400watts...believe it or not the unit doesn't draw that much. BUT....just be sure you don't run it *all day *without running your engine/motor a little....don't ask how I know it can be a problem:zip::zip:

My buddy took a 12-volt marine battery that he didn't trust on his boat anymore. He put it in an old cooler with the inverter and charges the battery overnight when he wants to take it to the beach. He will actually take the cooler and the junior elite on the beach and sand bars....I do think the batt ran out in the middle of a smoke once that I know of, not sure what kind of run time you'll get but we had it blazing at some tailgates and on the beaches more than a couple of times....doesn't take long to cook burgers/dogs and if you're doing something more simply plug into a 12-volt outlet in the car or boat and run the engine a little. 

I do think you'll love it, not only will you get some great tasting food there is no hot charcoal/wood to clean/worry about, no propane to be hauling around. My buddy throws his battery, the inverter, the pellets, and his grill tools all in the old cooler - his little mobile smoker station. 

I see you have some of the BBQ delight pellets, they are a close second on my list...when they run out give these a try and post your thoughts....
https://www.amazon.com/Lumber-Jack-...1521465781&sr=8-1&keywords=lumberjack+pellets

I've tried too many to mention and these LJ pellets top the list - like I said BBQ Delight is a close second, but I didn't find them nearly worth the price difference....not sure what you paid, but around here they run $30-$40 for 20lbs, where as the LJ pellets are $30-$35 for 40lbs and I really do think the LJ give a better flavor profile, and burn longer/cleaner!! (a Prime membership pay for itself in shipping these - lol)

Good luck and hope to see some of your input on the junior...I am thinking of adding one to my collection specifically for the beach and mountain trips. I went to our local Costco this weekend and the rep was pimping the Texas elite, I was hoping I could get the junior, but he said he couldn't help with that just yet; not sure what just yet meant?? That is a good price you paid!!

Joe


----------



## Eddie12

Thanks Joe for all of the info. I’ve never seen the Lumberjack pellets locally but I will place an order through Amazon when I start getting low to try them out. I may try to mod the very small hopper eventually as well for those overnight smokes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Eddie12 said:


> Thanks Joe for all of the info. I’ve never seen the Lumberjack pellets locally but I will place an order through Amazon when I start getting low to try them out. I may try to mod the very small hopper eventually as well for those overnight smokes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The hopper mod is pretty simple...cut some of the bottom (you don't want the cut opening to exceed the opening of the hopper) out of a 5 gallon bucket, place the bucket on top of the hopper and fill the bucket...the pellets fall through the hole, filling the hopper to capacity and you continue to fill the bucket. I've seen some get "fancy" adding funnel to the bottom of the bucket to insure flow, but I think it is unnecessary. The 5-gallon bucket mod works nicely because it is simple and can be easily added and removed and while smoking you can keep a lid on the pellets. Not sure why, but squirrels in my area love those darn things, you should see when a few fall on the deck/patio, its like a dinner bell for the squirrles:dontknow: Be sure to be conservative the first couple times you try it...it can be a ROYAL PAIN if you have pellets left in the bucket when the smoke is over...the simplest trick I've seen when this happens is to simply slide a piece of flat cardboard between the bottom of the bucket and the hopper and use that to flip the bucket upside-down (of course the bucket as the lid on it)

Hope I gave you something to think about!

Joe


----------



## pbuck

Interesting...

https://m.phys.org/news/2018-03-foods-tastier-auto-industry.html


----------



## jager69

Going to have a little time this weekend and thought I would do a pork loin, not a tenderloin. Anyone have a recommended rub? Also noticed some charts say to take it to 160 while others say 145. Seems like a big difference to me. What’s your thoughts? Thanks for any help.


----------



## 12-Ringer

jager69 said:


> Going to have a little time this weekend and thought I would do a pork loin, not a tenderloin. Anyone have a recommended rub? Also noticed some charts say to take it to 160 while others say 145. Seems like a big difference to me. What’s your thoughts? Thanks for any help.


A pork loin should go to 145 (160 will likely be a little tough and dry) ...I like to pull mine around 145 to wrap and rest...I try to rest fo 30-mins (min) - closer to 60 if possible...yes it makes a BIG difference....a pretty simply and often readily available combo that I like on pork....soak the loin in pineapple juice for 24-hours or so, remove and rub liberally with either Paulie Spice Sweet Mesquite or Pork Barrel's All American....both are pretty good...you'll get a little more "smoke flavor" with Paulie Spice because of the blend itself and it is AWESOME for folks grilling or using an oven instead of a smoker and I have NOT found it overwhelming even when paired with a smoker. My family prefers the All-American on a loin, especially one that has been soaked in pineapple juice

I soak mine for about 1-1.5 days remove from the juice and simply sprinkle the rub on liberally...I don't actually rub it in but the loin is well coated before it hits the smoke (I like to use a fruit wood apple, peach, pear, cherry or some combo of each). I put the left over pineapple juice in a pan and put the pan under the loin to sere as both a water pan and a drip pan. I maintain temps around 200 until the IT hits about 145, then I remove and wrap. I have found a nice a practice to start the side accompaniments when I pull the loin off of the smoker. This way I'm working on those while the loin is resting. You might be surprised how fast 45-mins to an hour passes.

Paulie Spice
https://www.amazon.com/Paulie-Spice...rd_wg=uvVvu&psc=1&refRID=S3747ZBKY6J0S4MCC673


Pork Barrel 
https://www.amazon.com/Pork-Barrel-...1810732&sr=8-1&keywords=all+american+pork+rub


Hope this helps!

Joe


----------



## hokiehunter373

Last weekend for St. Patrick’s day:

Cabbage that I cored out. Cooked onions and bacon in a frying pan, drained out the juices when they were done. Tossed the onions and bacon in a spicy bbq sauce and then stuffed it all in the cabbage. Topped that with butter and brushed the drippings onto the outside of the cabbage. Then sprinkled with salt and pepper. Smoked for about 3 hours at 275. Heavenly. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## survivalistd

Wow looks and sounds incredible. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

That looks good....

Joe


----------



## pbuck

Who thinks of these things? Lol!

I’ll definitely have to try that one.

Bacon wrapped stuffed pork tenderloin on deck for tomorrow.


----------



## adr1601

Into the smoker.
View attachment 6444025

View attachment 6444027

View attachment 6444029

View attachment 6444031


----------



## adr1601

Man I need to find someone who wants to trade Salmon for Elk and Deer meat.


View attachment 6444381


----------



## nicko

Anybody’s day have a ham going for Easter next week? I did a double smoked ham a few years ago that was outstanding. Gotta find the recipe again.


----------



## nicko

Found it.

http://eggheadforum.com/discussion/392913/dr-chicken-s-twice-smoked-ham


----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> Man I need to find someone who wants to trade Salmon for Elk and Deer meat.
> 
> 
> View attachment 6444381


You already made 400# of sausage this winter. Lol!

That salmon looks good though. Wish I had something to trade but my hunting skilz were lacking last fall. [emoji5]


----------



## pbuck

nicko said:


> Found it.
> 
> http://eggheadforum.com/discussion/392913/dr-chicken-s-twice-smoked-ham


Thanks nicko. Bookmarked.


----------



## Eddie12

Well I smoked my first Papa Murphy’s pizza today on the baby Traeger and it didn’t turn out as I was hoping but all in all the flavor was amazing. It was smoked on high using a mixture of pecan, cherry and Jack Daniels pellets for about 25 minutes. I rotated it 3-4 times but I think the problem was I left that paper tray on the whole time and it burnt about half the bottom of the pizza. Some of the burntness I kinda liked which gave it that wood fired pizza taste but some of it was a little too much. Next time I will remove that tray within the first 10 minutes and I should be good. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

survivalistd said:


> Wow looks and sounds incredible.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Lol thanks guys. Gonna get some ribs going tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Smoked stuffed pork tenderloin.


----------



## sawtoothscream

Doing a turkey today, hoping it turns out good. Need redemption after that pork loin ukey:


----------



## hokiehunter373

pbuck said:


> Smoked stuffed pork tenderloin.


Yessi! That looks delish. What’d you stuff with 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

hokiehunter373 said:


> Yessi! That looks delish. What’d you stuff with
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I pretty much use this recipe but add crumbled up aged white cheddar slices after I put the spinach mixture on. This adds a really nice texture. I also butterfly the t loin before pounding it out. I also don’t do a bacon weave I just wrap it with slices. 

Smoked it at 275-300 till IT hit 150. About 1.75 hours. 

https://www.ruled.me/bacon-wrapped-stuffed-pork-tenderloin/


----------



## hokiehunter373

Wrapped 










Rested










Smoked










Finished










(About to be) Demolished











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke M

Going to be smoking 2 pork shoulders and a few pounds of my homemade venison brats this week! I will post photos as I work on it! Looking forward to trying the brats, first time I have been able to make those!


----------



## chaded

I have a pork shoulder about to come off that I put on last night. Two new things, I injected it with mojo and let it marinade. I’m also trying lumberjack hickory pellets. We’ll see how it goes.


----------



## 12-Ringer

check out one of the newer AT sponsors....

http://www.holsteinmfg.com/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIlPu3wrWK2gIVgazICh30hQASEAEYASAAEgL_zPD_BwE


Did a 4lb London broil last night, paired it with some smoked red potatoes and baby carrots...was a big hit, didn't get many pics...lots of stuff going on at the same time, just the way I like it and thanks to the Traeger, it happens that way more and more.....

Joe


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

A friend gave me a cured uncooked ham awhile back, its been sitting in the freezer waiting for Easter. I plan on smoking it as it. Anyone have any tips? I think it is around 18#

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

NoDeerInIowa said:


> A friend gave me a cured uncooked ham awhile back, its been sitting in the freezer waiting for Easter. I plan on smoking it as it. Anyone have any tips? I think it is around 18#
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I’ve heard uncooked cured hams do better if they’re smoked east of the Mississippi. Preferably in WV.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

pbuck said:


> I’ve heard uncooked cured hams do better if they’re smoked east of the Mississippi. Preferably in WV.


Lies. All lies

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke M

This is what I have so far, getting ready for tomorrow morning! New thermometer to use too!


----------



## adr1601

NoDeerInIowa said:


> A friend gave me a cured uncooked ham awhile back, its been sitting in the freezer waiting for Easter. I plan on smoking it as it. Anyone have any tips? I think it is around 18#
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Put some sort of sweet rub on it. I've done a few without and the outside ends up pretty bitter without. If I were serving it that day I would even baste it a couple times during the smoke.


----------



## 12-Ringer

NoDeerInIowa said:


> A friend gave me a cured uncooked ham awhile back, its been sitting in the freezer waiting for Easter. I plan on smoking it as it. Anyone have any tips? I think it is around 18#
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thaw it completely, once thawed soak refrigerated overnight in enough apple juice to cover the ham with 1/2 cup of Kosher Salt mixed into the juice.

Out of the juice, rinse and pat dry the next day....coat with Pineapple preserve (Smucker's works great and is available just about everywhere)

https://www.amazon.com/Smuckers-Pin...1QQgnci81L&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch&th=1

Smoke with apple or peach wood at 230 degrees until IT hits 155ish (at 18lbs you're probably looking close to 5 hours)...once IT hits 155 double wrap and let rest for an hour or so...

Hams can make a bit of a mess, especially coated in sticky preserves, I like to leave mine in a small aluminum pan with a little pineapple juice in the bottom of the pan. When it comes time to wrap, your simply covering the ham in the pan...

If you'd like a little bit of "tang" to it and not just the sweet...follow everything above, but BEFORE coating in the Pineapple preserve rub with some Ruby's (unless you have another BBQ dry rub you prefer)
https://www.amazon.com/Rudys-Texas-...pID=41SxZhzZg7L&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch

Ruby's is an AWESOME compliment to anything sweet, provides just enough BBQ bite that doesn't get overwhelmed by the preserves.

Leave yourself enough time and DON'T be tempted to crank the heat too much as the sugar in the preserves will burn as oppose to caramelize on the ham.

With the Ruby's, this has been and continues to be a real crowd pleaser. Buddy did his without the Ruby's and it was tasty, but I prefer a little bit of that BBQ bite and not just sweet.

Hope this helps...if you try it, share your results.

Joe


----------



## nicko

So I’ve been rolling with this lump charcoal for the past few weeks. Went to the local Ace Hardware intending to get big green egg lump but saw this and thought I would give it a shot. 20 pound bag for about 15 bucks. And as you can see from the picture, the stuff looks like straight up logs and pieces of tree but it burns pretty cleanly and has a good smoky aroma. No sparking although a moderate amount of ash.


----------



## chaded

That looks like good lump.


----------



## survivalistd

Looks good nicko how long did it burn ?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

survivalistd said:


> Looks good nicko how long did it burn ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


 I have not done an extended burn with it yet. But from my experience, the dense lump charcoal like this and Cowboy brand tends to have a longer extended smoking time. If you’re looking for quick heat up for grilling, need to give yourself a little more time.


----------



## Grizz1219

6 hours in the smoker at 200-225, then crock pot for 12 hours on low... Yellow mustard, horseradish, creole seasoning for the smoker... Crock pot had bourbon, Worcestershire, ACV, Coke and some creole seasoning for liquid...


----------



## sawtoothscream

doing st lious ribs today.

Also the flame boss is driving me nuts i honestly think I can manually control my akorn better then this. Last few cooks look like a roller coaster and now my temps plummeted under 200 Flameboss responded fast enough but closing the vent didnt help at all. Going to get a pork shoulder and see what it will do on a long cook and then talk with them again.


----------



## nicko

Easter ham is on and smoking with pecan and apple. I won’t start applying the glaze until the last hour of the smoke.


----------



## adr1601

Spare ribs are wrapped.
View attachment 6454087


----------



## nicko

Ham is done.


----------



## adr1601

Dang that is pretty!!


----------



## pbuck

Looks tasty guys!


----------



## nicko

Glazed crust was fabulous. Buy a ham from your local butcher shop and you’ll never want to get a store bought ham again.


----------



## pbuck

nicko said:


> Glazed crust was fabulous. Buy a ham from your local butcher shop and you’ll never want to get a store bought ham again.


Well, I don’t have a real butcher shop within 50 miles. ☹


----------



## sawtoothscream

I know I have said it before but man I'm still super impressed with how good food is from the smoking it units. Wish I had the $ for a 3d as the ribs I had today we're amazing.


----------



## sawtoothscream

Also a question on St lious ribs, only had them twice but are they usually real fatty? Smoked mine for about 6 hrs and a scewer went through like nothing but they still seemed to have alot of unrendered fat. Tasted ok but not my favorite. I'm use to BB though and never had spare ribs made by anyone else.


----------



## adr1601

sawtoothscream said:


> Also a question on St lious ribs, only had them twice but are they usually real fatty? Smoked mine for about 6 hrs and a scewer went through like nothing but they still seemed to have alot of unrendered fat. Tasted ok but not my favorite. I'm use to BB though and never had spare ribs made by anyone else.


Like any cut of meat they can have more or less fat. I do 4-2-1- for spare ribs and St. lious myself and that usually is perfect in my smoker at 245, but the last ones I did a month ago looked lean out of the pack and came out kind of dry. The Spares I did yesterday were really fatty and still could have use more time or temp than the 421 at 245 I use. 

For me it's a toss up between Spare or St lious as a favorite. They have lots of meat and fat to keep them moist.


----------



## switchback84

Planning on smoking some baby backs tomorrow, I'm thinking 2-2-1 one rack will only have a dry rub the other rack I plan to add some sauce the last hour. First time smoking ribs so any tips would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## sawtoothscream

Ok decided to have family over tomorrow. Doing a 9# pork shoulder and 3 dozen wings

the FB doesn't seem to be going crazy yet so things might be ok this time. Still think the fan needs to hit harder then it is when temps start to drop. It only gives it a small amount that I doubt even makes it through the coal until it gets low enough that it has to really speed up to get back.


----------



## pbuck

switchback84 said:


> Planning on smoking some baby backs tomorrow, I'm thinking 2-2-1 one rack will only have a dry rub the other rack I plan to add some sauce the last hour. First time smoking ribs so any tips would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Check them for doneness after the 2 hours foiled. Last batch I did I was rushed and didn’t give them a good look and they were a bit on the chewy side after 5 hours. They needed probably another 1/2 hour to an hour in foil. They should already be fairly tender when you take them out for that last hour.


----------



## sawtoothscream

Flameboss worked flawless this run. Think I just had too much small lump that killed the airflow on the last runs. Cleared the firebox and filled it so it will breath good and that seems to be the trick.


----------



## sawtoothscream

Forgot to take pictures but things went great. Made fast work of the wings and put a good dent in the pork. Guests were happy to load up a ziplock of pork before they left


----------



## pbuck

sawtoothscream said:


> Flameboss worked flawless this run. Think I just had too much small lump that killed the airflow on the last runs. Cleared the firebox and filled it so it will breath good and that seems to be the trick.


For a long cook I always start with a clean firebox and put big chunks in the bottom so the air holes don’t get covered over. When I get the box about 1/2 full I’ll start mixing in some smaller stuff. I keep a couple totes for my lump and sort out some of the bigger chunks to use for the long cooks. The small stuff gets burned for the short or hot stuff.


----------



## USMC TBone

So I spent a good few hours perusing through this thread and not even close to halfway through, LOL. I'm loving all the recipes and pics and tips!!! I haven't seen any cheeses! I started doing this last winter, and absolutely love it, my friends at work are loving being my guinea pigs, LOL. I use an AMAZ'N pellet tube for smoke and put it on one side of my gas grill, place cheese on the other side and vóila! This is easy when the outside temps are under 40 °F (I haven't done it much with temps under 15°F so i can't vouch for that, if the cheese freezes or not). With outside temps around 50 - 75 °F, I put the cheese on a grate over a pan of ice to help keep the cheese to cool. The goal is to keep the cheese under 80 F, or it starts to melt depending on how soft or the tyoe of cheese. The pellet tube seems to bump the temp inside the grill up about 10 - 20 °F. With the tube pretty full it'll smoke around 6 hrs +/- an hour. Works great! So far I've done Cheddar, pepper Jack, Colby Jack, Monterey Jack, Mozarella, and blocks of Provolone that were pre-sliced without the papers in between. All have been awesome.

Pretty easy too, just let it smoke, turn/rotate the cheese maybe after 2-3 hours. The smoke flavor is really strong when the cheese comes right off. The hardest thing to do is let it sit for a few days before eating it. The longer the cheese sits after smoking the better the smoke penetrates, and blends in and smooths out making it taste even better. For storage just vacuum seal and stash in a fridge. Some people freeze it too, but from what I've read that messes with the texture if the cheese. My plan has been to smoke a bunch over the winter, build up a stash to last through the summer and fall. It gets up in the 100s here in the summer so it's too hot to try to smoke the cheese with my current method. So far there's only 3 hunks of cheese left in my stash, it either gets given away or eaten before I can build up a stash, LOL. I think I need to figure out how to rig up the AMAZ'N pellet smoker with the mailbox and then pipe it into an old cooler where the bottom is filled with ice, and the cheese is above it on a grate. That should hopefully let me smoke cheese over the summer even when it's hot as hell outside.









Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

That's some good lookin' cheese!!!


----------



## pbuck

USMC TBone said:


> So I spent a good few hours perusing through this thread and not even close to halfway through, LOL. I'm loving all the recipes and pics and tips!!! I haven't seen any cheeses! I started doing this last winter, and absolutely love it, my friends at work are loving being my guinea pigs, LOL. I use an AMAZ'N pellet tube for smoke and put it on one side of my gas grill, place cheese on the other side and vóila! This is easy when the outside temps are under 40 °F (I haven't done it much with temps under 15°F so i can't vouch for that, if the cheese freezes or not). With outside temps around 50 - 75 °F, I put the cheese on a grate over a pan of ice to help keep the cheese to cool. The goal is to keep the cheese under 80 F, or it starts to melt depending on how soft or the tyoe of cheese. The pellet tube seems to bump the temp inside the grill up about 10 - 20 °F. With the tube pretty full it'll smoke around 6 hrs +/- an hour. Works great! So far I've done Cheddar, pepper Jack, Colby Jack, Monterey Jack, Mozarella, and blocks of Provolone that were pre-sliced without the papers in between. All have been awesome.
> 
> Pretty easy too, just let it smoke, turn/rotate the cheese maybe after 2-3 hours. The smoke flavor is really strong when the cheese comes right off. The hardest thing to do is let it sit for a few days before eating it. The longer the cheese sits after smoking the better the smoke penetrates, and blends in and smooths out making it taste even better. For storage just vacuum seal and stash in a fridge. Some people freeze it too, but from what I've read that messes with the texture if the cheese. My plan has been to smoke a bunch over the winter, build up a stash to last through the summer and fall. It gets up in the 100s here in the summer so it's too hot to try to smoke the cheese with my current method. So far there's only 3 hunks of cheese left in my stash, it either gets given away or eaten before I can build up a stash, LOL. I think I need to figure out how to rig up the AMAZ'N pellet smoker with the mailbox and then pipe it into an old cooler where the bottom is filled with ice, and the cheese is above it on a grate. That should hopefully let me smoke cheese over the summer even when it's hot as hell outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


Theres cheeses back at about post 6030 sumpin lol too bad some of the great recipes and stuff is buried in here but it’s a great thread and if you search hard enough there’s a ton of good info.


----------



## RandyNight

*Thanks Joe and others for all the posts*



12-Ringer said:


> the 1:10 on the hi-temp cheese is pretty average, some add a little more IF they are kicking it up with jalapenos like you have mentioned...as for the jalapenos its always tough because some like it kicking a little more than others...one thing I can tell you though...you will likely want to RE-hydrate them first....I've tried using the dried and they were BAD!!! I looked at rebel's site and they recommend rehydrating one-pound of the dehydrated in 1lb of water (from their site...."One pound to 3 pounds of water will do a 100 pounds of meat. Flavor to your taste......")...that seems a bit light for me, but I've never used their stuff before and I've learned over the years not all jalapenos are created equal....when I use jalapenos think I average about 1tblspn per pound of meat, sometimes a little more, sometime a little less..
> 
> Joe


Thanks, guys for the help. I used 1.6 oz dried jalapenos per 10 lbs of sausage. For the hi-temp cheese we used 10 oz per 10 lbs of sausage. It is about right for our taste, everyone seems to like it.








Used my brother-in-law's smoker complete with a BBQ Guru, when I have borrowing rights don't see any need to buy one!


----------



## USMC TBone

So Randynight, how much sausage does your brother in law charge for borrowing his smoker, LOL.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyNight

He hasn't set an amount but doesn't turn any down!


----------



## USMC TBone

RandyNight said:


> He hasn't set an amount but doesn't turn any down!


Sounds like a good deal! :wink:

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## nrlombar

Love my MES 30 with mailbox mod but just saw this on the website today. Anyone have any experience with it? A pellet feed MES looks intriguing.

http://masterbuilt.com/product/xl-pellet-smoker










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

More queso on the smoke! Should be done in around 4 to 5 hrs. I've been letting the last couple batches go 6 hrs plus and I think it's just a bit too much especially with some of the softer cheeses like Colby Jack and pepper jack. At least the smoke flavor mellows and blends over time so letting them sit vacuum sealed for a couple months will help out.

I have mild cheddar, Monterey Jack and pepper jack this time around. The smoke pepper jack seems to be a hit with every one that's tried it. I call it Chipotle Jack [emoji2] The temp outside is in the mid 60's so I have a full tray of ice under the cheese to help keep it cool.









Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

Also the size of the blocks of cheese determines smoking time. These were 2 lb blocks cut in half to make them shorter so 4 or 5 hrs should be enough smoke time with my set up. The amount of smoke coming out of the generator can also determine the time needed as well. If I cut each of these block in half then I might only need to smoke them for 2 or 3 hrs using my smoke tube in my gas grill.

It's fun because of the trial and error there's lots of sampling :wink: The bad news for my wife is she's becoming slightly lactose intolerant. I guess that's good news for me then, he he he.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Just did 2 spatchcock chickens on the BGE with pecan chunks for smoke. One with herb butter under the skin one with dizzy chicken rub. Having a little Canadian Breakfast Stout with them. [emoji1360]


----------



## nicko

Pbuck, I just noticed the modification you made with bolts, nuts, and washers to get the cooking grate higher. Is it just to make flipping and getting food off the grate easier or does it have some additional grilling benefits from being higher above the coals?


----------



## adr1601

The heck with the chicken. 
What's up with that Stout?


----------



## pbuck

nicko said:


> Pbuck, I just noticed the modification you made with bolts, nuts, and washers to get the cooking grate higher. Is it just to make flipping and getting food off the grate easier or does it have some additional grilling benefits from being higher above the coals?


I cooked them direct at 375-400 and raising the grate keeps the birds up in the dome so the radiant heat can help them cook evenly. It also helps keep flare ups down so I’ve read.


----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> The heck with the chicken.
> What's up with that Stout?


That’s about as good a stout as you’ll find. It’s a once a year release so if you do happen to find some, BUY IT!! Its basically Founders Kentucky Breakfast Stout but aged in whiskey barrels that had maple syrup in them. 11%. It’s on my top ten beer list.


----------



## nicko

pbuck said:


> That’s about as good a stout as you’ll find. It’s a once a year release so if you do happen to find some, BUY IT!! Its basically Founders Kentucky Breakfast Stout but aged in whiskey barrels that had maple syrup in them. It’s on my top ten beer list.


Have you tried Dragons Milk?


----------



## adr1601

pbuck said:


> That’s about as good a stout as you’ll find. It’s a once a year release so if you do happen to find some, BUY IT!! Its basically Founders Kentucky Breakfast Stout but aged in whiskey barrels that had maple syrup in them. 11%. It’s on my top ten beer list.


11% :mg:
I'll be looking for this!
I do like a good Stout like a good cup of coffee.


----------



## wachapman16

You are killing me. I am so hungry now. Thanks


----------



## pbuck

nicko said:


> Have you tried Dragons Milk?


It’s one of the first barrel aged beers I tried. Still pretty good.


----------



## Billy H

But,,but,,but, it’s in a can!

If you like strong imperials saucony Creek makes a reserve coffee stout that’s at 14%. It is just a tad bit much for me.


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> But,,but,,but, it’s in a can!
> 
> If you like strong imperials saucony Creek makes a reserve coffee stout that’s at 14%. It is just a tad bit much for me.
> View attachment 6469683


When beers are this strong, they get a little too boozy for my taste.....which is saying a lot. . Keep it at 11% or under and I’m ok with it.


----------



## pbuck

Just got 4 of these. 17.5% and dam good! Put 2 away to age for a year or two.


----------



## Berdo

pbuck said:


> Just got 4 of these. 17.5% and dam good! Put 2 away to age for a year or two.


That is a dandy of a beer right there. I better get out there and search for some myself


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

I think we might need a beer sticky.


----------



## pbuck

nicko said:


> I think we might need a beer sticky.


Lol! Beer n bbq are like peanut butter and jelly. 

Been slow on the Q around here tho.


----------



## 12-Ringer

My Traeger has been getting workout and I cannot be any more pleased that my fam piched in for this b-day present last year....last 30-days have had two rounds of fillet, two rounds of flanks, a set of ribeyes, and two pork tenderloins.....EVERYTHING has been tremendous...almost can't believe I am producing some of these cuts...haven't been memorializing as much and to be honest I think it is because the process has become so much more automatic. The prep effort is still there, but once its in, and that's it...I can be working on accompaniments or the lawn or some cameras or taking a nap.

I'll be sure to do a better job with some pics...will likely be moving the MES/Mailbox mod to the beach this spring so should get some good use down there this summer.

Joe


----------



## NYHUNTER

*Thank you!*

I just picked up a new Masterbuilt dual fuel (LP/charcoal) cabinet smoker and am going to learn how this whole thing works. I have a lot to learn, I know! But in looking at less than 10% of the posts in this thread my mouth is watering and I cant wait to get smokin. I cured my own bacon a month ago and a buddy smoked it for me. He brought some chicken wings and kielbasa with him to smoke while the bacon was in, and those were some of the best wings I have ever tasted. The bacon came out amazing, and those two facts made me realize: *I need this in my life!*

Being a beginner, I chose to invest in an entry level model. I know there are a lot of nice ones out there but I also am not sure just how much use this will get yet and whether the family will be as excited as I am about the results. After the weekend I will be firing it up for the first time. Not too sure just yet what my first effort will be, but I have been told to take it slow and learn the system on some less expensive cuts. I got some awesome ideas from the first ten pages of this thread already. 

So, thanks for making this discussion. I'll be reading a lot more over the next weeks.


----------



## 12-Ringer

NYHUNTER said:


> I just picked up a new Masterbuilt dual fuel (LP/charcoal) cabinet smoker and am going to learn how this whole thing works. I have a lot to learn, I know! But in looking at less than 10% of the posts in this thread my mouth is watering and I cant wait to get smokin. I cured my own bacon a month ago and a buddy smoked it for me. He brought some chicken wings and kielbasa with him to smoke while the bacon was in, and those were some of the best wings I have ever tasted. The bacon came out amazing, and those two facts made me realize: *I need this in my life!*
> 
> Being a beginner, I chose to invest in an entry level model. I know there are a lot of nice ones out there but I also am not sure just how much use this will get yet and whether the family will be as excited as I am about the results. After the weekend I will be firing it up for the first time. Not too sure just yet what my first effort will be, but I have been told to take it slow and learn the system on some less expensive cuts. I got some awesome ideas from the first ten pages of this thread already.
> 
> So, thanks for making this discussion. I'll be reading a lot more over the next weeks.


Welcome to the addiction!

Joe


----------



## adr1601

Good luck with it and do take it slow and learn your smoker.
Start with things like beer can chickens or thighs because they're pretty hard to mess up. 
And take noted including the size or weight of what your smoking.
And the smoked Stove Top meatloaf is about as easy as it gets.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

NYHUNTER said:


> I just picked up a new Masterbuilt dual fuel (LP/charcoal) cabinet smoker and am going to learn how this whole thing works. I have a lot to learn, I know! But in looking at less than 10% of the posts in this thread my mouth is watering and I cant wait to get smokin. I cured my own bacon a month ago and a buddy smoked it for me. He brought some chicken wings and kielbasa with him to smoke while the bacon was in, and those were some of the best wings I have ever tasted. The bacon came out amazing, and those two facts made me realize: *I need this in my life!*
> 
> Being a beginner, I chose to invest in an entry level model. I know there are a lot of nice ones out there but I also am not sure just how much use this will get yet and whether the family will be as excited as I am about the results. After the weekend I will be firing it up for the first time. Not too sure just yet what my first effort will be, but I have been told to take it slow and learn the system on some less expensive cuts. I got some awesome ideas from the first ten pages of this thread already.
> 
> So, thanks for making this discussion. I'll be reading a lot more over the next weeks.


My suggestion for a first time would be whole chicken. Spatchcocked- use kitchen shears or heavy duty scissors- cut the spine from the bird. Rinse cavity, place bird on a wire rack, breast up, set in fridge for at least 4 hours to drain. I usually leave it sit overnight. Bring out of fridge, apply rub, let come to room temp, or close, while smoker is heating up, i set mine at 275. Smoker til IT hits 165° minimum.- usually around 2- 2.5 hours. Fast, easy, delicious. 


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DV1

12-Ringer said:


> My Traeger has been getting workout and I cannot be any more pleased that my fam piched in for this b-day present last year....last 30-days have had two rounds of fillet, two rounds of flanks, a set of ribeyes, and two pork tenderloins.....EVERYTHING has been tremendous...almost can't believe I am producing some of these cuts...haven't been memorializing as much and to be honest I think it is because the process has become so much more automatic. The prep effort is still there, but once its in, and that's it...I can be working on accompaniments or the lawn or some cameras or taking a nap.
> 
> I'll be sure to do a better job with some pics...will likely be moving the MES/Mailbox mod to the beach this spring so should get some good use down there this summer.
> 
> Joe


Have decided that the Pro 34 is my next purchase. Sounds like you really like your Timberline but that's out of my price range. What are the major differences between the two and is the price really worth it?


----------



## 12-Ringer

DV1 said:


> Have decided that the Pro 34 is my next purchase. Sounds like you really like your Timberline but that's out of my price range. What are the major differences between the two and is the price really worth it?


I don’t have the Timberline I have the Pro 34...two bigfgeat differences are the downdraft system and the WiFi, but there have been a lot of reports of problems with the WiFi....I am very happy with what I have!!!


----------



## DV1

12-Ringer said:


> I don’t have the Timberline I have the Pro 34...two bigfgeat differences are the downdraft system and the WiFi, but there have been a lot of reports of problems with the WiFi....I am very happy with what I have!!!


Hmmm, thought I remembered you had the Timberline. Well, it's good to hear you have good things to say about the one I'm going to buy.


----------



## switchback84

How does the Traeger compare to something like a WSM? I imagine the Traeger is more of a set and forget setup but how does the food compare? I have yet to have BBQ from a pellet smoker


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

One butt, rubbed and ready for smoke.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

NoDeerInIowa said:


> One butt, rubbed and ready for smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Did you end up getting that Rec Tec? Something else?


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

chaded said:


> Did you end up getting that Rec Tec? Something else?


No on the rectec. I did get a traeger timberline, but after many issues and less than great customer service, it went back. I recently got a pit boss 820D. I've had great luck with it so far. Lowe's had it on sale for 449 and I had $100 gift card, plus they honor menards 11% rebate. I'm still planning on the yoder when funds allow, but it will have to wait til my money hemorrhage stops. Spending 16k getting a new window, siding, gutters, soffit and fascia. And the wife suddenly wants to do some landscaping. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

NoDeerInIowa said:


> One butt, rubbed and ready for smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Mmm... I could go for rubbing a nice juicy butt too... :wink: :wink:

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Midway, nice, crusty butt. Getting some butter and brown sugar mix and getting wrapped until it hits 195.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Midway, nice, crusty butt. Getting some butter and brown sugar mix and getting wrapped until it hits 195.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Well butter my butt and call me Sally. [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Unwrapped and back on for 10-15 minutes, then rest and pull. I can't even describe how good this thing tastes.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Did a pork loin on Saturday. Snake method with Kingsford charcoal. Rubbed with Famous Daves rib rub. Apple wood for smoke. 225*, took about 4 hours to hit 150. Basted with BBQ a co-worker made when it hit 140. Pulled and let sit for about a half hour. Wife and I barley put a dent it in, even though it was very good. Served with Coleslaw and curly fries. Pork loin sandwiches for lunch have been great this week so far!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Smoke chicken breasts last night - no pics - they didn't last that long....tried something different....skinned, trimmed, rinsed and dried add a light sprinkle coat of Sweet-Rub-O-Mine - coated breasts in Chick-Fil-A sauce, smoked over top of a pan of apple juice with 100% apple lumberjack pellets...took the IT to 165 - WOW - great stuff....kids said tasted like it was coated with a BBQ potato chips....

https://www.amazon.com/Lamberts-Swe...7&sr=8-3&keywords=lambert's+sweet+rub+o'+mine
https://www.chick-fil-a.com/Sauces-Dressings

Some REAL good stuff...will certainly be table fare again soon

Joe


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Myself and three buddies ordered a ton of Lumberjack pellets. The price was excellent and let the smoke roll.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Ishi Spirit said:


> Myself and three buddies ordered a ton of Lumberjack pellets. The price was excellent and let the smoke roll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man -you guys are SET - that is way to go with them and they are by far the best pellet on the market that I have tried and my list is as long as my arm....I tried to put together a bulk order, but couldn't drum up enough interest, even expanding the radius range to 40-miles... I guess I now have one more reason I wish I lived in Iowa (lol)....

curious - what was the bulk of your order? There competition blend and 100% apple are two of their absolute best...for now I'm stuck with ordering from Amazon.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Little ****......

prepared bacon wrapped chicken tenderloins last night...
seasoned the loins with Flavor Gods Honey BBQ
wrapped thin cut hickory smoked bacon
sprinkled 50/50 cinnamon/brown sugar over top

set them on the counter to rest while I went out back shot a few arrows and fired up the Traeger

came back to grab the chicken only to find my 8-month old GSP sitting on the kitchen floor with an unusual smile (yes he was smiling) and my chicken was gone from the pan on the counter....:mg:
his older sister 18-months was hiding in her crate....at least she has some sense

ended up with schezuan shrimp for dinner instead....:confus







ed:

Joe



https://www.allstarhealth.com/de_p_...MIopORw7fa2gIVxUSGCh32UQIwEAYYAyABEgLmyfD_BwE


----------



## Ishi Spirit

12-Ringer said:


> Man -you guys are SET - that is way to go with them and they are by far the best pellet on the market that I have tried and my list is as long as my arm....I tried to put together a bulk order, but couldn't drum up enough interest, even expanding the radius range to 40-miles... I guess I now have one more reason I wish I lived in Iowa (lol)....
> 
> curious - what was the bulk of your order? There competition blend and 100% apple are two of their absolute best...for now I'm stuck with ordering from Amazon.
> 
> Joe


Joe I personally got 4 bags of Pecan , 4 bags of Cherry, 10 bags of OHC. 








We ordered from Seth and had them sent to a business that had a forklift which saves money versus sending them to a residential address. All said and done it came to 12.50$ per 40 lb bag. The bulk was OHC. 
This afternoon I’m ordering a RecTec Stampede pellet grill WiFi included. Bad thing it’s a new model and it won’t ship till the end of May. My son is excited cause he getting my GMG. That’s what dads do.
Here are a few recent cooks ribs and stuffed meatloaf. 




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Ishi Spirit said:


> Joe I personally got 4 bags of Pecan , 4 bags of Cherry, 10 bags of OHC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We ordered from Seth and had them sent to a business that had a forklift which saves money versus sending them to a residential address. All said and done it came to 12.50$ per 40 lb bag. The bulk was OHC.
> This afternoon I’m ordering a RecTec Stampede pellet grill WiFi included. Bad thing it’s a new model and it won’t ship till the end of May. My son is excited cause he getting my GMG. That’s what dads do.
> Here are a few recent cooks ribs and stuffed meatloaf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Care to share some details on the stuffed meatloaf?


----------



## adr1601

And those beans.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

hokiehunter373 said:


> Care to share some details on the stuffed meatloaf?


Yes I will. 
For the meatloaf I lined tinfoil on the bottom so I can get it out in one piece. I had guests coming so I had 2 1/2 lbs burger. To the burger I added one egg, 3/4 cup of milk, 3/4 cup oatmeal and mix well. 

Make a layer of loaf then put sliced mushrooms, onion, green peppers, any cheese but I use several slices of Provolone cheese then layer the rest of the loaf on top. 
The sauce is really good you can use BBQ sauce but try this 
1 cup brown sugar 
3/4 cup ketchup mix well. Give the sauce a try. I smoked the loaf at 225 degrees three hours will get you close but check with a meat probe. The last hour of the cook put the sauce on and let it caramelize. I just about dried it out but my son in law loves my cooking and didn’t notice a thing he just ate. The four of us cleaned it all up. 

The beans I just dump. 
2 small cans of beans and I drain one can. 
1 cup Brown sugar 
Splash of vinegar 
Several squirts of BBQ sauce 
Paprika 
Dry mustard 
Paprika 
Creole seasoning 
Cumin 
Cheyenne pepper
Chill powder 
Sliced bacon 
Adjust spices to your liking by trial and error. 

For smoking baked beans I go at least three hours so they cook down but I don’t want them to runny or dried out the goal is firm. If needed they can be finished off in the oven to finish off the bacon and get that wonderful color. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

Anyone else feel like this thread needs it's own section/category?

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Ishi Spirit said:


> Yes I will.
> For the meatloaf I lined tinfoil on the bottom so I can get it out in one piece. I had guests coming so I had 2 1/2 lbs burger. To the burger I added one egg, 3/4 cup of milk, 3/4 cup oatmeal and mix well.
> 
> Make a layer of loaf then put sliced mushrooms, onion, green peppers, any cheese but I use several slices of Provolone cheese then layer the rest of the loaf on top.
> The sauce is really good you can use BBQ sauce but try this
> 1 cup brown sugar
> 3/4 cup ketchup mix well. Give the sauce a try. I smoked the loaf at 225 degrees three hours will get you close but check with a meat probe. The last hour of the cook put the sauce on and let it caramelize. I just about dried it out but my son in law loves my cooking and didn’t notice a thing he just ate. The four of us cleaned it all up.
> 
> The beans I just dump.
> 2 small cans of beans and I drain one can.
> 1 cup Brown sugar
> Splash of vinegar
> Several squirts of BBQ sauce
> Paprika
> Dry mustard
> Paprika
> Creole seasoning
> Cumin
> Cheyenne pepper
> Chill powder
> Sliced bacon
> Adjust spices to your liking by trial and error.
> 
> For smoking baked beans I go at least three hours so they cook down but I don’t want them to runny or dried out the goal is firm. If needed they can be finished off in the oven to finish off the bacon and get that wonderful color.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I’ll be trying out that meatloaf soon. Thanks ishi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

switchback84 said:


> How does the Traeger compare to something like a WSM? I imagine the Traeger is more of a set and forget setup but how does the food compare? I have yet to have BBQ from a pellet smoker


With regard to the quality of food, there is virtually NO difference...I have years on stick burners both direct and offset, a few charcoal, propane and even electric; the pellet cookers (to me) represent the best of both worlds...you get some of the conveniences of the electric, but still all of the flavor of the wood...I've said it before the pellets DO make a difference. If folks don't think so, they haven't used a good pellet. The only disadvantage that creeps up for me every now and then is the ability to get a good sear with the Traeger...don't get me wrong, it'll crank out the heat, but if I want a super hot spot where I can get a quick 2-3 minute sear, it just doesn't happen. On the other hand, that is one of the true joys about the Traeger (and I'd assume other similar brands), the box hold consistent temps throughout, meats on one end are finishing 10-minutes ahead of the same cut on the other. 

I have been very pleased with my Traeger, we use it year round and more than our oven in the house. I have found that it really helps to keep the ash out of the bottom and quick hit with the shop vac takes care of it in seconds. The induction fan is so strong that it will bow the ash around both the heat baffle and the grease drain pan...I think I hit mine after about every 20-30 hours or so...it's also important to empty the hopper...the pellets will absorb moisture from the air, swell and not offer pea performance. The clean out on the 3 is great, I simply hold a 5-gallon buck under it, open the clean out, scoop out remaining pellets with hand, I do leave whatever is in the auger in there, but that's about it.

This model has been easy and efficient, so much so that I can guarantee we've gotten our money's worth and it isn't even a year old yet. I've done close to a 1000lbs of pulled pork, enough beef to clog Godzilla's arteries, chicken, turkey, seafood, snack sticks and summer sausage, even some specialty stuff like pizza, beans, vegetable medleys...I'd imagine other pellet smokers with induction fans offer similar performance and to that I'd offer that Traeger service has been nothing short of amazing to date. Granted I haven't needed much, but when my son pulled the wire from one of the meat probes, they sent me a new one about a week, free of any charge.

Good luck making your decision, I know for me, at this point in my life, the Traeger is perfect...I can continue to produce the BBQ that my friends and family have become accustomed to over the years, but now I can actually get in on the horseshoe, corn-hole, and wiffle ball tourney's as I don't have to constantly man the stick burner.

Joe


----------



## bowhuntermitch

12-Ringer said:


> Little ****......
> 
> prepared bacon wrapped chicken tenderloins last night...
> seasoned the loins with Flavor Gods Honey BBQ
> wrapped thin cut hickory smoked bacon
> sprinkled 50/50 cinnamon/brown sugar over top
> 
> set them on the counter to rest while I went out back shot a few arrows and fired up the Traeger
> 
> came back to grab the chicken only to find my 8-month old GSP sitting on the kitchen floor with an unusual smile (yes he was smiling) and my chicken was gone from the pan on the counter....:mg:
> his older sister 18-months was hiding in her crate....at least she has some sense
> 
> ended up with schezuan shrimp for dinner instead....:confus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ed:
> 
> Joe
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.allstarhealth.com/de_p_...MIopORw7fa2gIVxUSGCh32UQIwEAYYAyABEgLmyfD_BwE


Been there, done that with my Lab. GSPs are great dogs, had one throughout highschool!


----------



## MNarrow

switchback84 said:


> How does the Traeger compare to something like a WSM? I imagine the Traeger is more of a set and forget setup but how does the food compare? I have yet to have BBQ from a pellet smoker


What I like about the WSM is if you ever wanted to do a KCBS competition you still can......and it's super light to transport. And using something like an Auber temperature controller it's also set and forget.


----------



## MNarrow

NYHUNTER said:


> I just picked up a new Masterbuilt dual fuel (LP/charcoal) cabinet smoker and am going to learn how this whole thing works. I have a lot to learn, I know! But in looking at less than 10% of the posts in this thread my mouth is watering and I cant wait to get smokin. I cured my own bacon a month ago and a buddy smoked it for me. He brought some chicken wings and kielbasa with him to smoke while the bacon was in, and those were some of the best wings I have ever tasted. The bacon came out amazing, and those two facts made me realize: *I need this in my life!*
> 
> Being a beginner, I chose to invest in an entry level model. I know there are a lot of nice ones out there but I also am not sure just how much use this will get yet and whether the family will be as excited as I am about the results. After the weekend I will be firing it up for the first time. Not too sure just yet what my first effort will be, but I have been told to take it slow and learn the system on some less expensive cuts. I got some awesome ideas from the first ten pages of this thread already.
> 
> So, thanks for making this discussion. I'll be reading a lot more over the next weeks.


I would get a nice pork butt and let it roll to 195 degrees!! Wrap it in foil midway through the cook with some fruit juice and more rub and then pull it and finish it with 1/2 Blues Hog Original and 1/2 Blues Hog Tennessee Red which are superb BBQ sauces!


----------



## 138104

What's the go-to wireless thermometer?


----------



## pbuck

Perry24 said:


> What's the go-to wireless thermometer?


Meater. [emoji23]

I have a Maverick that’s never given me a problem but if I had to buy a new one it would probably be a ThermoPro. 

https://www.amazon.com/ThermoPro-TP-08-Wireless-Thermometer-Grilling/dp/B014DAVHSQ

If I had deep pockets I’d buy a Smoke from ThermoWorks.

https://www.thermoworks.com/Smoke?g...EF-Qf712gsgRMW0FHxatvrFdc_mTUpUEaAqctEALw_wcB


----------



## sawtoothscream

Perry24 said:


> What's the go-to wireless thermometer?


Hear good things about thermo works.

I have a ivation, thing is junk. So I wouldn't recommend that one


----------



## nicko

The Maverick I have has been pretty solid. Temps are pretty consistent when I double check IT with a Weber digital stick thermometer.


----------



## USMC TBone

I have the Maverick ET-732 and absolutely love it. Never have any problems. The reception is better than I thought for the receiver. Every now and then I lose signal but it's because I'm on the other end of the house out in the yard or something, and I've been there for a while. 

Saved me so much trouble when I smoke with my Weber kettle grill. If my temp starts to drop a little just open the bottom vent slightly. If it starts to rise just close the bottom vent slightly. Easy peasy. If the temp drops and the vent is all the way open, time to add more coals or maybe shake some of the ash off them.

Before I was using a cheap dial oven thermometer (I know I know, bad Tbone), and had to open the lid to check on the temp, plus the dial would get so covered in smoke residue it was hard to read. Then I started reading up on Amazingribs.com about the different thermometers and the Maverick was just right in the price range and I saw one in store at the local Ace Hardware store. Makes a huge difference.

Just a question for pbuck, what do the ThermoPro and the Thermo works offer to make them better than the Maverick?

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

USMC TBone said:


> Just a question for pbuck, what do the ThermoPro and the Thermo works offer to make them better than the Maverick?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


The ThermoPro isn’t much different than the Maverick as far as features go but it’s a little easier to set up. I bought one as a gift for a relative and it just seemed to be built better also. 

As I said, I haven’t had any trouble with my Maverick but just liked the TP after seeing one in person. 

The ThermoWorks on the other hand is a lot better built. The probes are water proof and the unit itself is water resistant and If it’s anything like my thermapen, it’s a quality piece. Being a little bit “techie” Id love to have the WiFi bridge and be able to track the temps on my phone. It’s kinda like the pitmaster PID without the fan.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

I was turkey hunting today and the action was so bad I packed up at 10 and came home and made smoked deviled eggs with jalapeños. 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhs341

Ishi Spirit said:


> I was turkey hunting today and the action was so bad I packed up at 10 and came home and made smoked deviled eggs with jalapeños.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow that sounds good.....did u smoke the eggs after boiling them?


----------



## Ishi Spirit

rhs341 said:


> Wow that sounds good.....did u smoke the eggs after boiling them?


No I cooked the egg on the GMG then peeled them then smoked them at lowest temp I could at 150 degrees. My first time ever making any try of deviled egg and the Mrs is proud of me. 
Here’s the link and I made them from and followed everything to directions. 

https://heygrillhey.com/smoked-deviled-eggs/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

With your Weber, do you leave the top vent open and control temp using the lower vent? 

I just bought one that has the charcoal baskets. I grilled tenderloins tonight. I pushed the baskets to the edges and seared the loins for 3 minutes per side. Then, I moved them to the middle for 15 minutes and dropped the temp to 400 on the lid thermometer. Ended up over cooking them, but they still were good. That is why I need the thermometer. 


USMC TBone said:


> I have the Maverick ET-732 and absolutely love it. Never have any problems. The reception is better than I thought for the receiver. Every now and then I lose signal but it's because I'm on the other end of the house out in the yard or something, and I've been there for a while.
> 
> Saved me so much trouble when I smoke with my Weber kettle grill. If my temp starts to drop a little just open the bottom vent slightly. If it starts to rise just close the bottom vent slightly. Easy peasy. If the temp drops and the vent is all the way open, time to add more coals or maybe shake some of the ash off them.
> 
> Before I was using a cheap dial oven thermometer (I know I know, bad Tbone), and had to open the lid to check on the temp, plus the dial would get so covered in smoke residue it was hard to read. Then I started reading up on Amazingribs.com about the different thermometers and the Maverick was just right in the price range and I saw one in store at the local Ace Hardware store. Makes a huge difference.
> 
> Just a question for pbuck, what do the ThermoPro and the Thermo works offer to make them better than the Maverick?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

The bottom vent does the temperature control. I usually leave the top vent about half open. Think about the air current in the bbq. Cold air from the below the bbq enter through the bottom vent. The oxygen in the air reacts with the charcoal in a combustion reaction, the air gets hot and rises, leaving through the top vent. By adjusting the bottom vent you are letting more or less oxygen go to the coals to burn. Open the bottom vent and more oxygen goes to the coals to make them burn more and hotter. Close the vent and less oxygen get to the coals causing them to burn slower and cool down. You might think that by leaving the bottom vent open and using the top to control the airflow by allowing more or less exhausted air to leave the bbq might work in the same way. It doesn't do it nearly as well for a few reasons I've noticed. If you have the bottom vent half open or wide open, and the top closed, smoke will just come out the edges of the lid because it isn't a great seal. The the hot air has to get out someway and it will find it's way out any holes or cracks it can. By closing the top vent it's like putting your thumb over a garden hose, the water or air will pressurize and come out anyways.

A couple other tips I've learned with bbq'ing on a Weber kettle grill.

I like to use wood chunks because they burn/smolder longer than chips so you don't have to add them or open the grill as often. Also there are a bunch of cherry and apple orchards near my place and it's easy to get wood, that I can cut up into chunks myself. I love using apple wood since it is good all around.

I put the charcoal on one side and use as big of a water pan as I can fit. Then fill the water pan as full as possible. I use a cheap 13×9" metal baking pan. This may seem like a ton of water, but ive noticed the more water i have, the more stable the temperature in the bbq is. The water acts as a heat sink and helps store the heat energy to regulate temperature changes. It keeps the temperature from jumping up and down in the bbq. If you open the lid to check things or move or add charcoal or wood, then close it the water will help give off heat to help the temp in the bbq recover quicker. If the charcoal starts taking off or burning hotter the water will help absorb some of that extra heat to slow down the rise in temperature. Think about how long it takes a big pot of hot water to boil compared to a small pot. The big pot takes longer because it takes more heat energy to heat up the larger mass of water. What about cooling down. The larger pot has more heat energy in its water and therefore takes longer to cool down.

Another trick Is to have a pile of unlit charcoal with a few wood chunks on top in the bbq, next to where you put the lit charcoal. As you add the lit charcoal (usually done in a chimney starter) and it touches the unlit charcoal it will slowly ignite ignite and burn like a trail from our to unlit. Think of it like a line of gunpowder that is put on one side, just in really slow motion.

Hope these tips help. An awesome resource for learning some of the science about bbq'ing and some great recipes is www.AmazingRibs.com

This page shows some of the tips I mentioned.
https://amazingribs.com/more-techni...-and-firing/how-set-charcoal-grill-smoking-or

Good luck and have fun with it!

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

Getting to be that time of year.
View attachment 6486329


----------



## 138104

USMC TBone said:


> The bottom vent does the temperature control. I usually leave the top vent about half open. Think about the air current in the bbq. Cold air from the below the bbq enter through the bottom vent. The oxygen in the air reacts with the charcoal in a combustion reaction, the air gets hot and rises, leaving through the top vent. By adjusting the bottom vent you are letting more or less oxygen go to the coals to burn. Open the bottom vent and more oxygen goes to the coals to make them burn more and hotter. Close the vent and less oxygen get to the coals causing them to burn slower and cool down. You might think that by leaving the bottom vent open and using the top to control the airflow by allowing more or less exhausted air to leave the bbq might work in the same way. It doesn't do it nearly as well for a few reasons I've noticed. If you have the bottom vent half open or wide open, and the top closed, smoke will just come out the edges of the lid because it isn't a great seal. The the hot air has to get out someway and it will find it's way out any holes or cracks it can. By closing the top vent it's like putting your thumb over a garden hose, the water or air will pressurize and come out anyways.
> 
> A couple other tips I've learned with bbq'ing on a Weber kettle grill.
> 
> I like to use wood chunks because they burn/smolder longer than chips so you don't have to add them or open the grill as often. Also there are a bunch of cherry and apple orchards near my place and it's easy to get wood, that I can cut up into chunks myself. I love using apple wood since it is good all around.
> 
> I put the charcoal on one side and use as big of a water pan as I can fit. Then fill the water pan as full as possible. I use a cheap 13×9" metal baking pan. This may seem like a ton of water, but ive noticed the more water i have, the more stable the temperature in the bbq is. The water acts as a heat sink and helps store the heat energy to regulate temperature changes. It keeps the temperature from jumping up and down in the bbq. If you open the lid to check things or move or add charcoal or wood, then close it the water will help give off heat to help the temp in the bbq recover quicker. If the charcoal starts taking off or burning hotter the water will help absorb some of that extra heat to slow down the rise in temperature. Think about how long it takes a big pot of hot water to boil compared to a small pot. The big pot takes longer because it takes more heat energy to heat up the larger mass of water. What about cooling down. The larger pot has more heat energy in its water and therefore takes longer to cool down.
> 
> Another trick Is to have a pile of unlit charcoal with a few wood chunks on top in the bbq, next to where you put the lit charcoal. As you add the lit charcoal (usually done in a chimney starter) and it touches the unlit charcoal it will slowly ignite ignite and burn like a trail from our to unlit. Think of it like a line of gunpowder that is put on one side, just in really slow motion.
> 
> Hope these tips help. An awesome resource for learning some of the science about bbq'ing and some great recipes is www.AmazingRibs.com
> 
> This page shows some of the tips I mentioned.
> https://amazingribs.com/more-techni...-and-firing/how-set-charcoal-grill-smoking-or
> 
> Good luck and have fun with it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


Great info. Thank you!


----------



## DV1

USMC TBone said:


> The bottom vent does the temperature control. I usually leave the top vent about half open. Think about the air current in the bbq. Cold air from the below the bbq enter through the bottom vent. The oxygen in the air reacts with the charcoal in a combustion reaction, the air gets hot and rises, leaving through the top vent. By adjusting the bottom vent you are letting more or less oxygen go to the coals to burn. Open the bottom vent and more oxygen goes to the coals to make them burn more and hotter. Close the vent and less oxygen get to the coals causing them to burn slower and cool down. You might think that by leaving the bottom vent open and using the top to control the airflow by allowing more or less exhausted air to leave the bbq might work in the same way. It doesn't do it nearly as well for a few reasons I've noticed. If you have the bottom vent half open or wide open, and the top closed, smoke will just come out the edges of the lid because it isn't a great seal. The the hot air has to get out someway and it will find it's way out any holes or cracks it can. By closing the top vent it's like putting your thumb over a garden hose, the water or air will pressurize and come out anyways.
> 
> A couple other tips I've learned with bbq'ing on a Weber kettle grill.
> 
> I like to use wood chunks because they burn/smolder longer than chips so you don't have to add them or open the grill as often. Also there are a bunch of cherry and apple orchards near my place and it's easy to get wood, that I can cut up into chunks myself. I love using apple wood since it is good all around.
> 
> I put the charcoal on one side and use as big of a water pan as I can fit. Then fill the water pan as full as possible. I use a cheap 13×9" metal baking pan. This may seem like a ton of water, but ive noticed the more water i have, the more stable the temperature in the bbq is. The water acts as a heat sink and helps store the heat energy to regulate temperature changes. It keeps the temperature from jumping up and down in the bbq. If you open the lid to check things or move or add charcoal or wood, then close it the water will help give off heat to help the temp in the bbq recover quicker. If the charcoal starts taking off or burning hotter the water will help absorb some of that extra heat to slow down the rise in temperature. Think about how long it takes a big pot of hot water to boil compared to a small pot. The big pot takes longer because it takes more heat energy to heat up the larger mass of water. What about cooling down. The larger pot has more heat energy in its water and therefore takes longer to cool down.
> 
> Another trick Is to have a pile of unlit charcoal with a few wood chunks on top in the bbq, next to where you put the lit charcoal. As you add the lit charcoal (usually done in a chimney starter) and it touches the unlit charcoal it will slowly ignite ignite and burn like a trail from our to unlit. Think of it like a line of gunpowder that is put on one side, just in really slow motion.
> 
> Hope these tips help. An awesome resource for learning some of the science about bbq'ing and some great recipes is www.AmazingRibs.com
> 
> This page shows some of the tips I mentioned.
> https://amazingribs.com/more-techni...-and-firing/how-set-charcoal-grill-smoking-or
> 
> Good luck and have fun with it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


All great tips. I use the Weber Kettle as well to do a lot of smoking and found that the Slow N Sear makes everything you do much easier. Fill the basket, fill the water reservoir, start the coals at one end and you can get a solid 9, maybe 10 hours of a pretty steady temp at 225-230. I use the vents exactly as you described, however, for micro temp stabilization, I will move the top vent a little. It usually stays around half open but will increase or decrease a bit to stop a temp from climbing or dropping too fast. If that doesn't do it, I go to the bottom vent for macro adjustment.

The Slow N Sear is absolutely worth the money and one of the best things I've purchased for smoking.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> Meater.
> 
> I have a Maverick that’s never given me a problem but if I had to buy a new one it would probably be a ThermoPro.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/ThermoPro-TP-08-Wireless-Thermometer-Grilling/dp/B014DAVHSQ
> 
> If I had deep pockets I’d buy a Smoke from ThermoWorks.
> 
> https://www.thermoworks.com/Smoke?g...EF-Qf712gsgRMW0FHxatvrFdc_mTUpUEaAqctEALw_wcB


Both good choices - also don't overlook the Ivation - mine hasn't let me down...

https://www.amazon.com/Ivation-Long...spons&keywords=ivation+meat+thermometer&psc=1

Also a good insta read is almost a must and to be honest my Lavatool has been money....worth 5x what it costs...
https://www.amazon.com/Lavatools-PT...&keywords=instant+read+meat+thermometer&psc=1

as for The Meater.....well lets just say - it's pretty slick, but until I get the extended range block, it leaves a little to be desired. Don't get me wrong, the tech is slick and the device itself is very accurate when measured against the various thermometers/probes that I use, but the problem is the range...if my phone gets more that about 20'-30' from the smoker, the data transmission is interrupted. The app features are nice and intuitive, the probe itself is well built and it definitely works well, but I ended up having to leave my phone out on the deck which, in many ways, defeats the purpose. Sure there are no wires going in and out of the smoker, but that really was never an issue that I felt needed addressing as much as I was looking for something that I could monitor from my phone. I've been on board and waiting for the 4-probe, block with extended range since their Kickstarter days...eventually I'm expecting a box to show-up on my doorstep, but its been about 2 years (I think)...they did send me a single probe/block, likely because I bug them every month...pretty easy to set-up with an auto email...

https://store.meater.com/

Joe


----------



## pbuck

I’d possibly buy one if they ever get to the point they have all the bells and whistles they said they would. Maybe next year. Lol!


----------



## USMC TBone

DV1 said:


> The Slow N Sear is absolutely worth the money and one of the best things I've purchased for smoking.


I was checking out the Smokenator as well. Might just have to get one of those two. I tried some jerky for the first time on New Years, and it was just awesome. I think with the Smokenator or Slow N Sear, it would help keep the lower temperature (around 160 - 180 F), and keep the temperature a little more even around the cooking area.

Another priceless addition to the Weber Kettle grill is the Hinged Grate ( https://www.homedepot.com/p/Weber-H...Cj4cQAvD_BwE&dclid=CPTBv9mF99oCFUudZAodDAcJdA )

Makes it so much easier to tend to the coals or add a chunk of wood.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DV1

USMC TBone said:


> I was checking out the Smokenator as well. Might just have to get one of those two. I tried some jerky for the first time on New Years, and it was just awesome. I think with the Smokenator or Slow N Sear, it would help keep the lower temperature (around 160 - 180 F), and keep the temperature a little more even around the cooking area.
> 
> Another priceless addition to the Weber Kettle grill is the Hinged Grate ( https://www.homedepot.com/p/Weber-H...Cj4cQAvD_BwE&dclid=CPTBv9mF99oCFUudZAodDAcJdA )
> 
> Makes it so much easier to tend to the coals or add a chunk of wood.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


Everything I read about the 2 before I bought one pointed to the Slow N Sear as the better of the two. I've been very happy with it. I do have the hinged grate but never really use it. After 9 or 10 hours, when the kettle burns out, I usually just move the pork butt or brisket to my MES 30 or the oven. Brisket is usually wrapped by that time anyhow, and I've read that meat can only take about 6 hours of smoke, anything more is just for looks, so moving to an oven doesn't hurt much.


----------



## hokiehunter373

nrlombar said:


> Here we go. I have some files created and everyone can add recipes. I will throw some of my own stuff in when I get time but trying to get things wrapped up here so I can get some tree time tomorrow.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1LQb4sgEKgrjk-pKTy3isl8JtlVTI09c0


Any chance anyone knows what happened with all the recipes? Appears the link doesn't contain any


----------



## pbuck

1/2 wild turkey breast brined 24 hrs and ready to go on the BGE. I rinsed it really well then set it on the cooling rack for a couple hours with a fan blowing on it to dry it and get a nice pellicle for smoking. Also trussed it up so the thin parts don’t get over cooked. 

Gonna smoke it at 200-220 with some apple chunks and after an hour or so I’m going to start basting it with honey till done. 

More pics to come.


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Have a 5 pounds of pork on right now for pulling at supper time. It's at 115* internal right now, started at 7:30am, should come out perfect! I'll post pictures if I remember!


----------



## pbuck

Last basting. Almost ready to pull.


----------



## Bulian82

That looks amazing. Let us know how it turns out I have a few turkey breasts from this year to do. Also what did you have in your brine? And seasoning?


pbuck said:


> Last basting. Almost ready to pull.


Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck




----------



## pbuck

Bulian82 said:


> That looks amazing. Let us know how it turns out I have a few turkey breasts from this year to do. Also what did you have in your brine? And seasoning?
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


For the simple brine I used
1/2 c kosher salt
1/2 c sugar
2 qt water 
Soaked for 24 hours

I also added 3tsp pink cure. The recipe said it was optional but I figured at 200-220 deg it would take a while and just to be safe I added the cure. I’m glad I did because it took about 6 hrs to get to 164 deg IT. 

After the first hour or so I basted it with fresh honey about every 45 mins. That’s all I put on it. No spices or anything. Just honey. 

Maple syrup would be great to. The sweetness from the honey offsets the little extra saltiness of the brine. 

I think the next time, after the brine, I’ll soak the breast awhile to get it a little less salty. It’s not terrible but I’m not a salt fiend and usually go easy with salt on everything. It’s still VERY tasty tho.


----------



## joesandi

pbuck said:


> For the simple brine I used
> 1/2 c kosher salt
> 1/2 c sugar
> 2 qt water
> Soaked for 24 hours
> 
> I also added 3tsp pink cure. The recipe said it was optional but I figured at 200-220 deg it would take a while and just to be safe I added the cure. I’m glad I did because it took about 6 hrs to get to 164 deg IT.
> 
> After the first hour or so I basted it with fresh honey about every 45 mins. That’s all I put on it. No spices or anything. Just honey.
> 
> Maple syrup would be great to. The sweetness from the honey offsets the little extra saltiness of the brine.
> 
> I think the next time, after the brine, I’ll soak the breast awhile to get it a little less salty. It’s not terrible but I’m not a salt fiend and usually go easy with salt on everything. It’s still VERY tasty tho.


Basically how I do it, except I add maple syrup to the brine and inject it, during the brining process and baste it with maple syrup.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

pbuck said:


>


That looks amazing!!! Great photo that says it all. 

If it wasn’t so expensive I’d jump on a plane and.......


----------



## pbuck

Ishi Spirit said:


> That looks amazing!!! Great photo that says it all.
> 
> If it wasn’t so expensive I’d jump on a plane and.......


You’d be welcome here if you did.


----------



## USMC TBone

pbuck said:


>


Man that looks amazing!!! My mouth's watering so bad right now. Just closing my eyes and imaging putting a couple slices of that turkey between some fresh baked bread!

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Thanks guys. It is pretty good stuff.


----------



## bowhuntermitch

bowhuntermitch said:


> Have a 5 pounds of pork on right now for pulling at supper time. It's at 115* internal right now, started at 7:30am, should come out perfect! I'll post pictures if I remember!


About 5 hours in. 









Done! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

That looks tasty! Love me some nice bark.


----------



## Billy H

Thanks to pbuck I’m hooked on venison pastrami. Did a new twist on his recipe this morning. I did two pieces of backstrap one with traditional black pepper and coriander and the other I added some red pepper flakes to the rub. If you like to turn up some heat on your pastrami give it a try, won’t disappoint.


----------



## pbuck

Billy H said:


> Thanks to pbuck I’m hooked on venison pastrami. Did a new twist on his recipe this morning. I did two pieces of backstrap one with traditional black pepper and coriander and the other I added some red pepper flakes to the rub. If you like to turn up some heat on your pastrami give it a try, won’t disappoint.


You’re welcome. &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Billy H

pbuck said:


> You’re welcome. ��


One other detail. I smoked it to 150 and then steamed it till it hit 170. Definitely more moist and tender with the steam . Not that it isn’t awesome without the steam.


----------



## pbuck

Billy H said:


> One other detail. I smoked it to 150 and then steamed it till it hit 170. Definitely more moist and tender with the steam . Not that it isn’t awesome without the steam.


Yes, I’ve tried both now and the steam does help a lot with making it more moist. Also seems to “melt” the rub down into the meat somewhat. 

Crap, now I have pastrami on the brain. I need to make some once I finish off this turkey. [emoji1360]


----------



## DV1

Billy H said:


> One other detail. I smoked it to 150 and then steamed it till it hit 170. Definitely more moist and tender with the steam . Not that it isn’t awesome without the steam.


Do you have a special steamer, or do you have a method of doing it without a steamer?


----------



## Billy H

DV1 said:


> Do you have a special steamer, or do you have a method of doing it without a steamer?


I just take a square cake pan put water in the bottom of that then just set the rack from my smoker on top of that with the meat on it and tent with foil. Stick in 250 degree oven and let-er-go.


----------



## pbuck

Yeah I do the same but use a cheapo, folding wire cake cooling rack in the pan.


----------



## adr1601

I finish mine by wrapping them in foil rather than steaming. I've never tried steaming so I can't compare, but I can say mine have been more than moist enough.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> For the simple brine I used
> 1/2 c kosher salt
> 1/2 c sugar
> 2 qt water
> Soaked for 24 hours
> 
> I also added 3tsp pink cure. The recipe said it was optional but I figured at 200-220 deg it would take a while and just to be safe I added the cure. I’m glad I did because it took about 6 hrs to get to 164 deg IT.
> 
> After the first hour or so I basted it with fresh honey about every 45 mins. That’s all I put on it. No spices or anything. Just honey.
> 
> Maple syrup would be great to. The sweetness from the honey offsets the little extra saltiness of the brine.
> 
> I think the next time, after the brine, I’ll soak the breast awhile to get it a little less salty. It’s not terrible but I’m not a salt fiend and usually go easy with salt on everything. It’s still VERY tasty tho. [emoji1360][emoji1360]


I do it almost the same, replace sugar in the brine with brown sugar and add garlic powder as well - I also use the pink cure
Baste mine with Smuckers Cider Apple Butter...some good stuff

I don't know about you, but I think the two keys are to be sure it is completely dry with a good pellicle AND that it is as uniform as possible - either trimmed or trussed...

Same recipe works great on chicken, pheasant, and grouse - haven't tried on waterfowl 

Looks GREAT, bet it tasted better.

Joe


----------



## WifeHatesMe

I have a dual / hybrid grill that has a propane chamber on the left and an offset smoker on the right. Bought it a couple years ago on a 4th of July Sale and to be honest, I hate it. Food turns out solid but I am over the part of monitoring the wood/charcoal in the offset smoker. My wife and I had an outdoor kitchen built last year with a built in natural gas grill. That is about 99% of my grilling now days. Kept the other grill to smoke with but this is the last meal that will be cooked on her. Going to get rid of the dual grill and just buy a small electric smoker that I can store easily in the garage for when I want to smoke. 

(The best part of the meal below is the atomic buffalo turds. I haven't been through this entire thread but if you have never made them...LOOK THEM UP! Absolutely a party favorite.)


----------



## jager69

Yes they are good, but those wings are killing me! They look great.


----------



## Billy H

What else do you do on a rainy day?? Make jerky of course


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Wild Turkey Kabobs 

The turkey was soaked in Half & Half or buttermilk would work and several splash’s of your favorite hot sauce. I soaked them for six hours but more wouldn’t hurt. 
They turned out wonderful and very tender and moist. 





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## switchback84

I picked up some country style pork ribs any tips for smoking? I was planning to dry rub them, should I smoke them similar to baby backs?


----------



## hokiehunter373

5 pounds of St. Louis style ribs on the smoker now plus a little bit of burnt ends not pictured 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks DELICIOUS

Joe


----------



## Ishi Spirit

pbuck said:


> For the simple brine I used
> 1/2 c kosher salt
> 1/2 c sugar
> 2 qt water
> Soaked for 24 hours
> 
> I also added 3tsp pink cure. The recipe said it was optional but I figured at 200-220 deg it would take a while and just to be safe I added the cure. I’m glad I did because it took about 6 hrs to get to 164 deg IT.
> 
> After the first hour or so I basted it with fresh honey about every 45 mins. That’s all I put on it. No spices or anything. Just honey.
> 
> Maple syrup would be great to. The sweetness from the honey offsets the little extra saltiness of the brine.
> 
> I think the next time, after the brine, I’ll soak the breast awhile to get it a little less salty. It’s not terrible but I’m not a salt fiend and usually go easy with salt on everything. It’s still VERY tasty tho.


Well pbuck I got lucky and shot a bow turkey. I used your recipe except I used brown sugar. It was brined/cured with pink salt for 24 hours but I only use one teaspoon of pink salt. 
After the brine/cure soak I soaked in in water over night and dried it the best I could and left it in the fridge uncovered until I got home to smoke it. There was zero salty taste and was like eating ham. 
Dang good stuff and thanks for the recipe but my trussing needs improvement &#55358;&#56611;





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

You’re welcome, Ishi. That looks mighty tasty! The truss job, well....... lol! 

I need to try the long soak after the brine. Mine wasn’t overly salty but it was a little more than I’d like. 

Thanks for sharing the modifications. I bet the brown sugar was good on there.


----------



## pbuck

Ez trussing video in case anyone is interested. 

Or, Ishi needs help. :wink:


----------



## Ishi Spirit

pbuck said:


> Ez trussing video in case anyone is interested.
> 
> Or, Ishi needs help. :wink:


:lol3:
I watch a video on trussing for hours last night but hopefully practice will make perfection someday but my excuse is I was in a hurry:smile:


----------



## pbuck

Lol! Well, we aren’t eating the string anyway.


----------



## dewiseman

iccyman001 said:


> This thread is giving me the munchies :wink:


You have SMOKED enough....CUT OFF. lol


----------



## DV1

12-Ringer said:


> I don’t have the Timberline I have the Pro 34...two bigfgeat differences are the downdraft system and the WiFi, but there have been a lot of reports of problems with the WiFi....I am very happy with what I have!!!


Do you have the front shelf for your Traeger? I was thinking getting it but it looks kinda flimsy, and they say it's great for holding spices and utensils. I want something that I can rest a few chickens or pork butts on without sagging.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Yes and it is NOT at all flimsy...when locked into position it’s solid and can hold anything I’ve ever put on it including a 15lb shoulder.

Joe


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Its a fowl day! Spatchcocked chicken and a pair of trussed turkey boobs. I brined the turkey breasts, soaked in water overnight, dried then rubbed with a little fresh cracked pepper and vacuum packed, put in the freezer for a week, thawed and injected with a mix of apple juice and honey. I'll be basting with honey every half hour or so. Hopefully it turns out ok.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Its a fowl day! Spatchcocked chicken and a pair of trussed turkey boobs. I brined the turkey breasts, soaked in water overnight, dried then rubbed with a little fresh cracked pepper and vacuum packed, put in the freezer for a week, thawed and injected with a mix of apple juice and honey. I'll be basting with honey every half hour or so. Hopefully it turns out ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


That cook gets an R rating.....


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

All I can say about the turkey breast is, OMG. NOMNOMNNOM









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Looks dam good, Jim. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulian82

NoDeerInIowa said:


> All I can say about the turkey breast is, OMG. NOMNOMNNOM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Looks really good. 

What did you season the spatchcocked bird with? 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

Many have paid a price so we can enjoy our public lands and it's bounty. Thanks
View attachment 6502719


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Bulian82 said:


> Looks really good.
> 
> What did you season the spatchcocked bird with?
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


Plowboys bbq Fin and feather. I need to get more.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Maybe someday.....










Lol


----------



## 12-Ringer

20% off your total order and free shipping if you spend $29 = code - dadsday20 (expires 6/5)

https://www.psseasoning.com/?contac...eec2ee&utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter

Their Honey Chipolte and Whiskey Barrel sauces are outstanding and the Tangy Honey Mustard glaze turns just about any fowl into a delicacy!!!

If you order, take a few extra moments and call instead of using the website, it expedites shipping.

no affiliation with PS - just passing along a deal!

Joe


----------



## sawtoothscream

Doing a small shoulder, also trying a little injection this time for the heck of it. 

It's a 4 lb one so I'm hoping it will be done in 6 hrs. Never did one this small so hard to gauge it. Going to give it 3 hrs and put the probe in and if need be bump it to 300 toward the end.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck...keep us posted...

Joe


----------



## WifeHatesMe

Currently have a hybrid gas grill and charcoal offset smoker. Built an outdoor kitchen a year ago with a built in natural gas grill so the only reason I am even storing the hybrid in the garage is for when I want to smoke. Thinking about getting rid of it and going with either a small pellet smoker or electric mini fridge style smoker. The main reasons I am switching are for ease of smoking (I hate having to keep the offset fed) and to downsize the footprint of space I am taking up in my garage. Anybody have experience with both of them and can persuade me one direction over the other?


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

I have both. I prefer the pellet grill. Mainly because it's easier to use. Even with the masterbuilt you still have to feed it fuel, if only for smoke- unless you do a mailbox mod or use pellet tubes. Also, the pellet grill is capable of higher temperatures. High enough to get the skin crisped on chicken, sear a steak, even cooking a pizza.


WifeHatesMe said:


> Currently have a hybrid gas grill and charcoal offset smoker. Built an outdoor kitchen a year ago with a built in natural gas grill so the only reason I am even storing the hybrid in the garage is for when I want to smoke. Thinking about getting rid of it and going with either a small pellet smoker or electric mini fridge style smoker. The main reasons I am switching are for ease of smoking (I hate having to keep the offset fed) and to downsize the footprint of space I am taking up in my garage. Anybody have experience with both of them and can persuade me one direction over the other?


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Cracks in charcoal grate at bottom of firebox. No urgency to replace this....yet. Man these BGEs are high maintenance.


----------



## 138104

I would bet BGE would replace under warranty. Call them direct unless you have a good dealer.


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> I would bet BGE would replace under warranty. Call them direct unless you have a good dealer.


 I am sure they will take care of it Perry. I just had the firebox and fire ring replaced witin the last few months under warranty and I’m sure this will be covered as well.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> I am sure they will take care of it Perry. I just had the firebox and fire ring replaced witin the last few months under warranty and I’m sure this will be covered as well.


seems like you are fixing yours a lot...how often do you use it?

Joe


----------



## pbuck

“Knocks on wood” 

I haven’t done a thing to mine and it’s almost 5 years old. 

I don’t do a lot of extra high heat stuff like pizzas but I do cook steaks @ 500 deg or so once or twice a month.


----------



## chaded

I didn’t have the BGE but the kamado Joe’s I had always broke. I did max the temp gauge out a couple times with pizzas but it shouldn’t go to 900 degrees if it can’t handle it. LOL


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> seems like you are fixing yours a lot...how often do you use it?
> 
> Joe


I’d say anywhere from 3-4 times per week. I get a lot of use out of it and I know the way gas grill components break down and corrode. Considering this is all under warranty, I can deal with it. I Do most of my grilling around 450°. When I used the plate setter, typically the highest I get about 350 to 375. But when I do steaks, sometimes it ramps up to 600 to 700° although I can better results keeping grilling in the 450° range. The wide temperature swings probably has something to do with all these cracks I have experienced.


----------



## pbuck

Did the stuffed avocado thing today. Seasoned em with Tony C’s and it was perfect. These were very good. Next time I’ll add a little diced jalapeño to the cheese just to kick it up a notch. 

Smoked em in the BGE for 90 minutes @ 250 with pecan chunks then bumped the temp up to 325 for 30 mins. to crisp up the bacon.


----------



## nicko

Looks fabulous pbuck!!!


----------



## nicko

If you’re looking to experiment with a different rub for grilling steaks, I definitely recommend this. You can substitute 1 teaspoon of ground pepper as a substitute for 2 teaspoons of peppercorns.


----------



## DV1

Brought my toy for 2018 home a last week...Traeger Pro 34. They gave me a bag with a book in it but it was a cook book, no owners manual came with it. Cabela's is supposed to be mailing it out. Cabela's had the for $100.00 off for the fathers day sale, I had 5 gift cards for a few hundred bucks and another big chunk in points to put towards it too. Walked out of there feeling pretty good about the deal. Can't wait to figure this thing out and start cranking out some food.


----------



## 12-Ringer

DV1 said:


> Brought my toy for 2018 home a last week...Traeger Pro 34. They gave me a bag with a book in it but it was a cook book, no owners manual came with it. Cabela's is supposed to be mailing it out. Cabela's had the for $100.00 off for the fathers day sale, I had 5 gift cards for a few hundred bucks and another big chunk in points to put towards it too. Walked out of there feeling pretty good about the deal. Can't wait to figure this thing out and start cranking out some food.


You're going to love it.. a few tips I've had to learn the hard way....
season it all first....a good 2-3 hours with a "heavy" pellet like cherry or hickory will do the trick

I use these on the grates all the time now as cleaning them can be quite the chore....
https://www.amazon.com/Clean-BBQ-Di...rds=clean+bbq+disposable+aluminum+grill+liner
(I found mine a the local Ace for $12 and bought every pack they have - they make a HUGE difference!!)

ALWAYS line your grease pan, even if you think your cut won't leak much, it gets HOT and drippings will become close to permanent fixtures if they get on there.

In addition to lining the pan I have found low profile aluminum pans in the grocery market that fit perfectly under the grate and on top of the crease pan....makes both clean-up and steam a breeze...simply fill your pan with the fluid of your choice...not only does it infuse with the meat, the pan catches the drippings.

The convection fan is pretty strong, for this reason you are going to want to monitor your ash, if you leave too much in there it will blow around and end up on your cuts. I have noticed about 40 hours of burn is when it needs to be cleaned out and a quick hit with the shop vac takes care of it nicely.

DO NOT leave pellets in the hopper when not in use...empty as much as you can after each cook (I do leave whatever is in the auger tray there, but all of the others come out). The absorb moisture from the air and will not only swell, but reduce to dust as well.

Try all that you want, but if you want to eliminate a lot of trial/error and expense head straight for LumberJack brand pellets...their competition blend and 100% pure apple are both simply the best I've tried and I could give you a list about as long as my arm.
https://www.amazon.com/Lumber-Jack-...8&qid=1529596533&sr=1-10&keywords=bbq+pellets

Hope I gave you a few things to think about. Hope you enjoy yours as much as my family and I enjoy ours. 

Joe


----------



## DV1

12-Ringer said:


> You're going to love it.. a few tips I've had to learn the hard way....
> season it all first....a good 2-3 hours with a "heavy" pellet like cherry or hickory will do the trick
> 
> I use these on the grates all the time now as cleaning them can be quite the chore....
> https://www.amazon.com/Clean-BBQ-Di...rds=clean+bbq+disposable+aluminum+grill+liner
> (I found mine a the local Ace for $12 and bought every pack they have - they make a HUGE difference!!)
> 
> ALWAYS line your grease pan, even if you think your cut won't leak much, it gets HOT and drippings will become close to permanent fixtures if they get on there.
> 
> In addition to lining the pan I have found low profile aluminum pans in the grocery market that fit perfectly under the grate and on top of the crease pan....makes both clean-up and steam a breeze...simply fill your pan with the fluid of your choice...not only does it infuse with the meat, the pan catches the drippings.
> 
> The convection fan is pretty strong, for this reason you are going to want to monitor your ash, if you leave too much in there it will blow around and end up on your cuts. I have noticed about 40 hours of burn is when it needs to be cleaned out and a quick hit with the shop vac takes care of it nicely.
> 
> DO NOT leave pellets in the hopper when not in use...empty as much as you can after each cook (I do leave whatever is in the auger tray there, but all of the others come out). The absorb moisture from the air and will not only swell, but reduce to dust as well.
> 
> Try all that you want, but if you want to eliminate a lot of trial/error and expense head straight for LumberJack brand pellets...their competition blend and 100% pure apple are both simply the best I've tried and I could give you a list about as long as my arm.
> https://www.amazon.com/Lumber-Jack-...8&qid=1529596533&sr=1-10&keywords=bbq+pellets
> 
> Hope I gave you a few things to think about. Hope you enjoy yours as much as my family and I enjoy ours.
> 
> Joe


Thanks, will use all these tips. I did already "season" it. Found out how to charge it and start it up on line (since I didn't get a manual) and burned mesquite Traeger pellets for about 4+ hours at 300-350. Waiting on the manual to do anything else. I do have a bag of Lumber Jacks competition blend I'm saving for my first cook, but have several bags of Traeger pellets too (got them as a gift).


----------



## DV1

So this is a little area I have set up on my porch for outdoor cooking, parties, putting up vegetables, etc. Yesterday, I made about 20 jars of pickles. Is it wrong that I also threw a handful of chips in the MES so I could work with that "smokehouse" aroma? Do I have a smoking problem? :teeth:


----------



## 12-Ringer

DV1 said:


> View attachment 6525781
> 
> 
> So this is a little area I have set up on my porch for outdoor cooking, parties, putting up vegetables, etc. Yesterday, I made about 20 jars of pickles. Is it wrong that I also threw a handful of chips in the MES so I could work with that "smokehouse" aroma? Do I have a smoking problem? :teeth:



Man, I'm jealous...that's one heck of an entertaining space you've got there...and as for your smoking issue....could be a lot worse things smoked...nuff said!

Joe


----------



## DV1

12-Ringer said:


> Man, I'm jealous...that's one heck of an entertaining space you've got there...and as for your smoking issue....could be a lot worse things smoked...nuff said!
> 
> Joe


Thanks. There is a hammock around the corner, I used to spend a lot of time in this baby.








And the Weber and new Traeger go down here. Fire pit and Adirondack chairs in the stones to the right, off camera.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dv1 said:


> thanks. There is a hammock around the corner, i used to spend a lot of time in this baby.
> View attachment 6525869
> 
> 
> and the weber and new traeger go down here. Fire pit and adirondack chairs in the stones to the right, off camera.
> View attachment 6525871


wow!!!!!


----------



## pbuck

Man, that’s awesome! 

I have a sweet spot on our back patio for a kitchen like that but I just don’t have the coin to build it. I just wheel my egg and MES out the door from the 
basement. 










Smoke it if you got it. Lol!


----------



## adr1601

WOW!!!
If I had a setup like that I'd maybe stay home more.

Ok probably not.


----------



## DV1

12-Ringer said:


> You're going to love it.. a few tips I've had to learn the hard way....
> season it all first....a good 2-3 hours with a "heavy" pellet like cherry or hickory will do the trick
> 
> I use these on the grates all the time now as cleaning them can be quite the chore....
> https://www.amazon.com/Clean-BBQ-Di...rds=clean+bbq+disposable+aluminum+grill+liner
> (I found mine a the local Ace for $12 and bought every pack they have - they make a HUGE difference!!)
> 
> ALWAYS line your grease pan, even if you think your cut won't leak much, it gets HOT and drippings will become close to permanent fixtures if they get on there.
> 
> In addition to lining the pan I have found low profile aluminum pans in the grocery market that fit perfectly under the grate and on top of the crease pan....makes both clean-up and steam a breeze...simply fill your pan with the fluid of your choice...not only does it infuse with the meat, the pan catches the drippings.
> 
> The convection fan is pretty strong, for this reason you are going to want to monitor your ash, if you leave too much in there it will blow around and end up on your cuts. I have noticed about 40 hours of burn is when it needs to be cleaned out and a quick hit with the shop vac takes care of it nicely.
> 
> DO NOT leave pellets in the hopper when not in use...empty as much as you can after each cook (I do leave whatever is in the auger tray there, but all of the others come out). The absorb moisture from the air and will not only swell, but reduce to dust as well.
> 
> Try all that you want, but if you want to eliminate a lot of trial/error and expense head straight for LumberJack brand pellets...their competition blend and 100% pure apple are both simply the best I've tried and I could give you a list about as long as my arm.
> https://www.amazon.com/Lumber-Jack-...8&qid=1529596533&sr=1-10&keywords=bbq+pellets
> 
> Hope I gave you a few things to think about. Hope you enjoy yours as much as my family and I enjoy ours.
> 
> Joe


How long of a cook can you get from a full hopper at 225?


----------



## 12-Ringer

DV1 said:


> How long of a cook can you get from a full hopper at 225?


close to 20-hours. I never really let mine run down... if it gets close to 25% I usually top it off to be safe


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Need some feedback on Pit Boss brand pellet grills? The local Big R has a pretty good deal on the 700.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## DV1

12-Ringer said:


> close to 20-hours. I never really let mine run down... if it gets close to 25% I usually top it off to be safe


Thanks...but I have to ask...what are you cooking that a full hopper (20 hours) isn't enough?


----------



## 12-Ringer

DV1 said:


> Thanks...but I have to ask...what are you cooking that a full hopper (20 hours) isn't enough?


I have done two 15lb at the same time, several times.....held at 225 for about 30 hours to get temps to 190-195. I could speed things up by wrapping, but I prefer not too...


----------



## switchback84

I need some input from the pros, I cooked some country style ribs today on my WSM. The temp stayed between 225-250. I dry rubbed them put them on the smoker for about an hour then transferred them to an aluminum pan and covered them with a mix of apple juice and BBQ sauce, pulled them out around 180-185 and threw them on the grill to help with the sauce. 

The outside tasted good but the inside was really dry, any tips on what I did wrong?


----------



## adr1601

Country style ribs can be tough to smoke due to how varied they can be from store to store and just where and how there cut. Most of them have mostly loin in them that is very lean and they need to be treated more like a loin.
I look for ones that have little to no loin and are cut VERY thick with lots of fat marbled all through them. 
I look at them in the case and only buy them when they look like they'll work for smoking. Then I treat them just like a rib.


----------



## 12-Ringer

ADR hit the nail on the head with his post.....country style ribs are the most difficult....IF there was good fat content on yours try taking them to 190-200....most people forget the tenderness and moisture comes from the slow rendering of that marbleized fat. Too many think those high internal temps result in shoe leather when the exact opposite is often true....again so much depends on route cut and the country style cuts have been the most inconsistent from butcher-to-butcher and store-to-store.

Joe


----------



## switchback84

They did have a fair amount of fat, I'll try them again and smoke them closer to 200.

Thanks


----------



## pbuck

If you’ve never made ABT’s....you need to!

Had guests at the house from London that have traveled the world and eaten at some ritzy places and they devoured these. 

Cream cheese with shredded Colby jack and diced green onion for filling in the jalapeños and 1 little Smokey wrapped with bacon and sprinkled with rib rub before smoking @ 250 for 2 hrs. 

Ran a little short on the bacon tho.


----------



## Billy H

Yes sir, those are a big hit around here.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

I’ve been busy smoking and having a great time. 
New pellet grill 









Wild Turkey Kabobs 

















Ham on a stick ( cured)









Venison Jerky ( Dr Pepper & Jalapeños)









pbucks recipe 










Pastrami ( thanks hokiehunter)

















Dried Venison (cured)


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Beer Brined Pork Chops 

























Homemade pizza on the Grillgrates these grates rock!


















Wet Cured Bacon 


















The Bacon Burgers 



















Today smoking Buck Board Bacon ( cured)










Results later 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Hey Ishi, any homes for sale in your neighborhood?? Lol!

That all looks great, brother!


----------



## Ishi Spirit

pbuck said:


> Hey Ishi, any homes for sale in your neighborhood?? Lol!
> 
> That all looks great, brother!


Thank you! I had to go back a few thousand posts to find your recipe but I finally found it! I’ve made it two times and the jerky is phenomenal!


----------



## pbuck

Ishi Spirit said:


> Thank you! I had to go back a few thousand posts to find your recipe but I finally found it! I’ve made it two times and the jerky is phenomenal!


Thanks! That recipe is close to 40 yrs old!


----------



## hokiehunter373

You’re welcome, ishi! Everything looks amazing man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Ishi, have you slept at all the past week? Looks like you've been cooking and eating non stop. 

It all looks fabulous.


----------



## pbuck

Helping do a pig for my son n laws BD.


----------



## adr1601

Pbuck Elk pastrami and Owens ground and formed bacon on a sweet Hawian roll.
A bit of a Sodium bomb but great!
View attachment 6530083


----------



## live2dream

You guys are making me hungry! I’m going to smoke a 8# brisket in the morning. Using a 30” mes. Just did a simple rub on it. What temp should set it at and what temp should I pull it?. Approximately how long should it take as well?


----------



## switchback84

Do you mind posting the recipe again?


----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> Pbuck Elk pastrami and Owens ground and formed bacon on a sweet Hawian roll.
> A bit of a Sodium bomb but great!
> View attachment 6530083


Dang it, man!


----------



## pbuck

live2dream said:


> You guys are making me hungry! I’m going to smoke a 8# brisket in the morning. Using a 30” mes. Just did a simple rub on it. What temp should set it at and what temp should I pull it?. Approximately how long should it take as well?


I’m not the brisket expert but I’ll bump this up for you. Someone should chime in.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

pbuck said:


> Helping do a pig for my son n laws BD.


That looks like fun! How long did the hog take?


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> If you’ve never made ABT’s....you need to!
> 
> Had guests at the house from London that have traveled the world and eaten at some ritzy places and they devoured these.
> 
> Cream cheese with shredded Colby jack and diced green onion for filling in the jalapeños and 1 little Smokey wrapped with bacon and sprinkled with rib rub before smoking @ 250 for 2 hrs.
> 
> Ran a little short on the bacon tho.



A slight twist that helps some who have a hard time with the heat of the jalapenos.....do everything the same as you've mentioned, but before smoking dust with dark brown sugar instead of a rub...the sugar not only cuts some of the heat, it caramelizes and makes for an incredibly delicious nugget....even for those who don't necessarily enjoy the heat of the jalapenos.....just something else to try.


----------



## pbuck

Ishi,

It took about 6.5 hrs to get to 165-170 deg. in the hind quarters but it was only about a 35# pig. 

The meat was excellent and we mopped it with butter and salt and so the crispy skin was delicious.


----------



## pbuck

12-Ringer said:


> A slight twist that helps some who have a hard time with the heat of the jalapenos.....do everything the same as you've mentioned, but before smoking dust with dark brown sugar instead of a rub...the sugar not only cuts some of the heat, it caramelizes and makes for an incredibly delicious nugget....even for those who don't necessarily enjoy the heat of the jalapenos.....just something else to try.


Funny those peppers. The majority were mild but 2 or 3 were hot as helll even though I cleaned them all as well as I could. It was like Russian roulette cause you didn’t know when you’d get the heat. 

My rub was my normal rib rub so it had a good bit of brown sugar in it.


----------



## adr1601

pbuck said:


> If you’ve never made ABT’s....you need to!
> 
> Had guests at the house from London that have traveled the world and eaten at some ritzy places and they devoured these.
> 
> Cream cheese with shredded Colby jack and diced green onion for filling in the jalapeños and 1 little Smokey wrapped with bacon and sprinkled with rib rub before smoking @ 250 for 2 hrs.
> 
> Ran a little short on the bacon tho.


Do you grill these at any point to crisp the bacon?


----------



## 12-Ringer

adr1601 said:


> Do you grill these at any point to crisp the bacon?


I throw mine in a hot pan on the stove...takes about 2-3 minutes to crisp


----------



## Kameron_day94

Thanks for the ABT’s recipe. Looking forward to trying it for the 4th


----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> Do you grill these at any point to crisp the bacon?


I didn’t use the grill at all but did ramp the temp on the BGE up to 260-270 for the last 1/2 hour or so. Bacon was perfect.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> I’m not the brisket expert but I’ll bump this up for you. Someone should chime in.


Depends on how you do it...whatever you do you'll want to take it to 190-200 before its done...I like mine running at 250-275 and I usually don't wrap, so it stays exposed the entire time....many will run 275 for 3 hours or so, then wrap it to finish. Wrapping it helps it finish faster and with the right additives to the wrapping can REALLY help with both flavor and moisture. I like to keep briskets relatively simple...I'll inject using a combo of Worcestershire and chicken broth...I have really come to like Plowboys Yardbird rub on the brisket....yes, yes, I know it is marketed as a pork rub, but I can tell you, the rub does AMAZING things to beef, venison, elk, and buffalo was well...if I do wrap, I do a bit of a non-traditional wrap...I use an aluminum pan...in the bottom there will be a about 1/4" of the injection (chicken broth/Worcestershire)...I'll drop the brisket in the pan, foil it closed nice and tight and back in the heat until it hits around 190...once it hits that temp I pull from the heat, flip the brisket over in whatever moisture is left I in the pan coat the top with steak butter, foil the pan again, put in a large cooler with the space filled with towels and have it rest for 45-60 mins (minimum)....for a variety of reasons ranging from enthusiastic anticipation to waiting guests, resting is often overlooked, but makes a CONSIDERABLE difference in taste and tenderness...nice thing about this process too....if you have a full brisket, before the final wrap you can remove the point, cut into those delicious 1"x1" squares...pour some of the fluid from the big pan into a smaller pan, add 1/2 cup of honey, 1/2 cup Worcestershire and 1/4 cup of brown sugar, mix well, cover and get back on the heat for the hour that the flat is resting...you'll be able to serve savory slices with sweet burnt ends....you'll be the hit if the town.....

https://www.atbbq.com/plowboys-bbq-yardbird-competition-bbq-rub.html
https://www.tasteoftexas.com/steak-...MItJHL-LOA3AIVV7nACh1zTQsNEAYYCCABEgI7VPD_BwE

Hope this helps..

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> I didn’t use the grill at all but did ramp the temp on the BGE up to 260-270 for the last 1/2 hour or so. Bacon was perfect.



I will have to give that a try...when you crank the temps are the ABT's on the grill grates or in a pan of some sort in the BGE?


----------



## pbuck

12-Ringer said:


> I will have to give that a try...when you crank the temps are the ABT's on the grill grates or in a pan of some sort in the BGE?


I just leave em directly on the grate.


----------



## pbuck

Kameron_day94 said:


> Thanks for the ABT’s recipe. Looking forward to trying it for the 4th


Be sure to let us know how they turn out.


----------



## justin.d.spinks

Any BGE users consistently cook at less than 220? I have rouble getting mine to stay that cool, 230 is about my minimum. Any advice on how to d that is appreciated...


----------



## pbuck

justin.d.spinks said:


> Any BGE users consistently cook at less than 220? I have rouble getting mine to stay that cool, 230 is about my minimum. Any advice on how to d that is appreciated...


What are you cooking at those temps? 

I can usually keep 225-230 if I fill the fire ring as full as possible to keep air flow down. I’m also am careful about getting it lit and ready to cook without leaving the lid open too much. Once it’s hot it’s hard to cool down.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Buck Board Bacon turned out amazing! Cooked it at 180 degrees and it took seven hours to reach 145 IT. 




































Today smoking dry cured bacon that has been curing for 11 days. I’m smelling BLT’s real soon!




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DV1

Ok Traeger guys, could use some help. I bought a new pro 34 a few weeks ago, used it for the first time on July 4th, and noticed that there was a 25 degree or so discrepancy between the Traeger readout and my Ivation digital, and also some serious temp swings, which I didn't expect, and bought this grill precisely to have a more consistent cook. On the 225 setting, it would swing between 180 and 260, consistently reading 25 to 30 degrees higher than my Ivation, and it actually quit burning after 7 hours, with pellets still in it. 

So yesterday, I cleaned it all out, started over with the start up procedure and everything fired up fine. Later at about 9pm, I put on a 9 lb pork butt, and watched it until after midnight. The temp swings went from 180 to 255, and it was under 200 a good bit of the time. So I turned it up to 250 and watched it run from 201 to 300. Set it back to 225 and it's still swinging wildly his morning. I walked out and checked it at 10:30 am, 181. While I stood there watching it, it spiked to 290, this is on the 225 setting. 

So I called Traeger and explained what was happening. I got 3 explanations, which all sounded like BS to me. First, the guy told me they have a new start-up procedure that could cause my issue. I reminded him it was still doing it 14 hours into the cook, so then he told me me you can't do long cooks, like a pork butt or brisket, because ash builds up in the firepot and causes the swings. I told him I know others that do that so he put me on hold, came back and told me it's a common issue called "Tunneling", where the pellets aren't being fed evenly. He said you have to keep the hopper 3/4 full and stir the pellets with a wooden spoon every hour or two...that will solve it he said...stir every hour or so with a wooden spoon. If true, I would think it would be in the operating tips section of the manual. The 9 lb butt has been on for 15 hours and the IT is only 168. My MES did better than that for 1/8 the price.

Anyone else have the same issue with wild temp swings?


----------



## Ishi Spirit

DV1 said:


> Ok Traeger guys, could use some help. I bought a new pro 34 a few weeks ago, used it for the first time on July 4th, and noticed that there was a 25 degree or so discrepancy between the Traeger readout and my Ivation digital, and also some serious temp swings, which I didn't expect, and bought this grill precisely to have a more consistent cook. On the 225 setting, it would swing between 180 and 260, consistently reading 25 to 30 degrees higher than my Ivation, and it actually quit burning after 7 hours, with pellets still in it.
> 
> So yesterday, I cleaned it all out, started over with the start up procedure and everything fired up fine. Later at about 9pm, I put on a 9 lb pork butt, and watched it until after midnight. The temp swings went from 180 to 255, and it was under 200 a good bit of the time. So I turned it up to 250 and watched it run from 201 to 300. Set it back to 225 and it's still swinging wildly his morning. I walked out and checked it at 10:30 am, 181. While I stood there watching it, it spiked to 290, this is on the 225 setting.
> 
> So I called Traeger and explained what was happening. I got 3 explanations, which all sounded like BS to me. First, the guy told me they have a new start-up procedure that could cause my issue. I reminded him it was still doing it 14 hours into the cook, so then he told me me you can't do long cooks, like a pork butt or brisket, because ash builds up in the firepot and causes the swings. I told him I know others that do that so he put me on hold, came back and told me it's a common issue called "Tunneling", where the pellets aren't being fed evenly. He said you have to keep the hopper 3/4 full and stir the pellets with a wooden spoon every hour or two...that will solve it he said...stir every hour or so with a wooden spoon. If true, I would think it would be in the operating tips section of the manual. The 9 lb butt has been on for 15 hours and the IT is only 168. My MES did better than that for 1/8 the price.
> 
> Anyone else have the same issue with wild temp swings?


I’m on a meat forum and there are many complaints with the same issue you are having!! That’s why I didn’t buy a Traeger. The Traeger guy you talked to is full of horse hooey!


----------



## sawtoothscream

DV1 said:


> Ok Traeger guys, could use some help. I bought a new pro 34 a few weeks ago, used it for the first time on July 4th, and noticed that there was a 25 degree or so discrepancy between the Traeger readout and my Ivation digital, and also some serious temp swings, which I didn't expect, and bought this grill precisely to have a more consistent cook. On the 225 setting, it would swing between 180 and 260, consistently reading 25 to 30 degrees higher than my Ivation, and it actually quit burning after 7 hours, with pellets still in it.
> 
> So yesterday, I cleaned it all out, started over with the start up procedure and everything fired up fine. Later at about 9pm, I put on a 9 lb pork butt, and watched it until after midnight. The temp swings went from 180 to 255, and it was under 200 a good bit of the time. So I turned it up to 250 and watched it run from 201 to 300. Set it back to 225 and it's still swinging wildly his morning. I walked out and checked it at 10:30 am, 181. While I stood there watching it, it spiked to 290, this is on the 225 setting.
> 
> So I called Traeger and explained what was happening. I got 3 explanations, which all sounded like BS to me. First, the guy told me they have a new start-up procedure that could cause my issue. I reminded him it was still doing it 14 hours into the cook, so then he told me me you can't do long cooks, like a pork butt or brisket, because ash builds up in the firepot and causes the swings. I told him I know others that do that so he put me on hold, came back and told me it's a common issue called "Tunneling", where the pellets aren't being fed evenly. He said you have to keep the hopper 3/4 full and stir the pellets with a wooden spoon every hour or two...that will solve it he said...stir every hour or so with a wooden spoon. If true, I would think it would be in the operating tips section of the manual. The 9 lb butt has been on for 15 hours and the IT is only 168. My MES did better than that for 1/8 the price.
> 
> Anyone else have the same issue with wild temp swings?


Not sure about the grill but I don't trust my ivation , it's all over the place vs my flameboss controller.


----------



## DV1

sawtoothscream said:


> Not sure about the grill but I don't trust my ivation , it's all over the place vs my flameboss controller.


I thought the same, so last night, I hooked up a Remington, and this morning, and Maverick. All three show different temps, but all show a sizable discrepancy with the Traeger. The Ivation is the worst, off by about 25 to 30 degrees but if you look in the Traeger, the probe sits up above the grate, so that could explain a bit of a higher reading (the other probes are on the grate). After having my issue, I started looking into other Traeger problems and found it's not uncommon...in fact, it's very common. And the new parts Traeger is sending out last about a month before they start doing the same thing again. The guy on the phone blamed China when I called again today. Stirring the pellets with a wooden spoon every hour or two is just stupid, am I really supposed to believe that? Had to be a joke. 

Already called Cabela's, it's going back as soon as I can get there. We are now 17 hours into a 9 lb pork butt, and the IT is 178. After this, I don't know if I trust any pellet grills. Will probably buy another Weber if I want to do more than my Kettle can handle.


----------



## pbuck

Jeepers! I don’t know if I could have kept my cool if someone in CS told me I had to stir the hopper on my new pellet grill with a wooden spoon!! 🤯🤬🤬

That thing could make 5 star meals out of dog food and I’d still take it back after that kind of help.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

DV1 said:


> I thought the same, so last night, I hooked up a Remington, and this morning, and Maverick. All three show different temps, but all show a sizable discrepancy with the Traeger. The Ivation is the worst, off by about 25 to 30 degrees but if you look in the Traeger, the probe sits up above the grate, so that could explain a bit of a higher reading (the other probes are on the grate). After having my issue, I started looking into other Traeger problems and found it's not uncommon...in fact, it's very common. And the new parts Traeger is sending out last about a month before they start doing the same thing again. The guy on the phone blamed China when I called again today. Stirring the pellets with a wooden spoon every hour or two is just stupid, am I really supposed to believe that? Had to be a joke.
> 
> Already called Cabela's, it's going back as soon as I can get there. We are now 17 hours into a 9 lb pork butt, and the IT is 178. After this, I don't know if I trust any pellet grills. Will probably buy another Weber if I want to do more than my Kettle can handle.


Switch brands and I think you will be surprised on the results. I had a GMG for six years with zero problems. I gave it to my son when I bought a 590 RecTec. I’ve used it for a month now and every day but probably two and it runs so far like clockwork. Made bacon this morning and will be reverse searing T-Bones tonight.


----------



## DV1

Ishi Spirit said:


> Switch brands and I think you will be surprised on the results. I had a GMG for six years with zero problems. I gave it to my son when I bought a 590 RecTec. I’ve used it for a month now and every day but probably two and it runs so far like clockwork. Made bacon this morning and will be reverse searing T-Bones tonight.


Yeah, I looked into Rec Tec as well and found some guys are having the same issues I'm having with the Traeger. Seems fewer complaints with Rec Tec but apparently they had a Quality Control issue as well where the drip tray was mounted higher than the grill grate. CS advised everyone who called t bang it down with a hammer. Don't know if I'd want to be banging away with a hammer on a $1200.00 grill before I even cooked on it. That doesn't bother me as much as the grill not being able to hold a steady temp. Since the Traeger was dropping below 200 all the time on 225, I bumped it to 250 a few hours ago. It settled in and now just swings between 230 and 265, meat is almost to 200 now. But the 225 setting is a real problem for this grill. It would swing wildly between 180 and 260 the entire cook. That can't be normal, or good.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

DV1 said:


> Yeah, I looked into Rec Tec as well and found some guys are having the same issues I'm having with the Traeger. Seems fewer complaints with Rec Tec but apparently they had a Quality Control issue as well where the drip tray was mounted higher than the grill grate. CS advised everyone who called t bang it down with a hammer. Don't know if I'd want to be banging away with a hammer on a $1200.00 grill before I even cooked on it. That doesn't bother me as much as the grill not being able to hold a steady temp. Since the Traeger was dropping below 200 all the time on 225, I bumped it to 250 a few hours ago. It settled in and now just swings between 230 and 265, meat is almost to 200 now. But the 225 setting is a real problem for this grill. It would swing wildly between 180 and 260 the entire cook. That can't be normal, or good.


Luckily I didn’t have to use a hammer :lol3: With electronic any machine could be a lemon.


----------



## sawtoothscream

DV1 said:


> I thought the same, so last night, I hooked up a Remington, and this morning, and Maverick. All three show different temps, but all show a sizable discrepancy with the Traeger. The Ivation is the worst, off by about 25 to 30 degrees but if you look in the Traeger, the probe sits up above the grate, so that could explain a bit of a higher reading (the other probes are on the grate). After having my issue, I started looking into other Traeger problems and found it's not uncommon...in fact, it's very common. And the new parts Traeger is sending out last about a month before they start doing the same thing again. The guy on the phone blamed China when I called again today. Stirring the pellets with a wooden spoon every hour or two is just stupid, am I really supposed to believe that? Had to be a joke.
> 
> Already called Cabela's, it's going back as soon as I can get there. We are now 17 hours into a 9 lb pork butt, and the IT is 178. After this, I don't know if I trust any pellet grills. Will probably buy another Weber if I want to do more than my Kettle can handle.


For a smoker check out smokin it, my uncle has one and produces great food. I like my akorn with flameboss setup but when the funds are there I want to get a smokin it 3d bad. The flavor just seems so much better.


----------



## DV1

So before loading it up and trucking it back to Cabelas I decided to experiment a little more. 

The discrepancy with the probes was easy to figure out: my probes were on the cooking grate, the Traeger probe sits much higher. I put the upper grate in the grill, put my probe on that, right next to the Traeger probe, and they read the same, + or - 1 degree. So I moved the probe back to the cooking grate and have been watching it for 2 hours. It's consistently 25 degrees below the Traeger probe. So, my cooking surface spends most of the time under 200 degrees when set at 225. That explains why I couldn't get it to 200 IT until I bumped it up to 250.

Second, the grill can't hold a temp for more than 5 minutes. It constantly cycles between low of about 180 (on the Traeger probe) and a high of 265 (Traeger probe). It rarely ever went to 225 at the cooking grate on the 225 setting, spent most of the time in the 190-205 range, but did swing from 165 to at a low, to 235 on the high, but never held that high temp more than a few minutes. Is this cycling just the normal operation of pellet grills? Do they try to average 225 over a cook, or maintain it? What I've seen is this unit cannot maintain a temp at all. It will shoot up when the unit detects the temp is low, then rapidly drop off. Seems like it drops 7-8 degrees a minute once the temp starts to fall and by the time the grill recovers, it's down at or below 170 on the cooking grate. This happens 5-7 times an hour, is that just how pellet grills cook?


----------



## 138104

DV1 said:


> So before loading it up and trucking it back to Cabelas I decided to experiment a little more.
> 
> The discrepancy with the probes was easy to figure out: my probes were on the cooking grate, the Traeger probe sits much higher. I put the upper grate in the grill, put my probe on that, right next to the Traeger probe, and they read the same, + or - 1 degree. So I moved the probe back to the cooking grate and have been watching it for 2 hours. It's consistently 25 degrees below the Traeger probe. So, my cooking surface spends most of the time under 200 degrees when set at 225. That explains why I couldn't get it to 200 IT until I bumped it up to 250.
> 
> Second, the grill can't hold a temp for more than 5 minutes. It constantly cycles between low of about 180 (on the Traeger probe) and a high of 265 (Traeger probe). It rarely ever went to 225 at the cooking grate on the 225 setting, spent most of the time in the 190-205 range, but did swing from 165 to at a low, to 235 on the high, but never held that high temp more than a few minutes. Is this cycling just the normal operation of pellet grills? Do they try to average 225 over a cook, or maintain it? What I've seen is this unit cannot maintain a temp at all. It will shoot up when the unit detects the temp is low, then rapidly drop off. Seems like it drops 7-8 degrees a minute once the temp starts to fall and by the time the grill recovers, it's down at or below 170 on the cooking grate. This happens 5-7 times an hour, is that just how pellet grills cook?


According to Traeger's website, it should hold consistent temps. The swings you are seeing are not consistent in my book. I would ask Traeger what they consider consistent temps to be.

Other than that, are you using Traeger pellets? Are you making sure the hopper never gets below half full? That would prevent the tunneling issue without having to stir every hour....lol!

I don't have a pellet grill, but have a Harman pellet stove. While it is a different beast, that stove will maintain temps within 5 degrees in my home on auto setting. It will also fully empty the hopper with no stirring. 

You might have gotten a bad stove, but with the issues you are having, I would return and move on.


----------



## nico_francois

that looks so good!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Can’t believe you’re having those issues...since our PM exchanges I ran 6 different cooks and ran three probes for comparison...they all were with 5-degrees or each other the entire smokes and when I used the quick pen to verify IT it was exactly the same as Traeger internal probe.

I’m not sure what is going on....have you thought of bagging the Ivation al together, trusting just the Traeger probe on an inexpensive cut to see the end result? Maybe something simple like a chicken, can get it done quickly?

Joe


----------



## DV1

12-Ringer said:


> Can’t believe you’re having those issues...since our PM exchanges I ran 6 different cooks and ran three probes for comparison...they all were with 5-degrees or each other the entire smokes and when I used the quick pen to verify IT it was exactly the same as Traeger internal probe.
> 
> I’m not sure what is going on....have you thought of bagging the Ivation al together, trusting just the Traeger probe on an inexpensive cut to see the end result? Maybe something simple like a chicken, can get it done quickly?
> 
> Joe


My probe issue was resolved when I moved the digital probes up to the second grate, right next to the Traeger probe. When I had them on the cooking grate, they consistently read 20 or more lower than the Traeger probe up near the top of the grill. I didn't think the large temp swings, so often, were normal, so I returned it.


----------



## USMC TBone

I don't have a pellet grill/smoker, nor ever used one, but if it's windy outside will that cause it ha e problems maintaining a temp?

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Ishi That bacon looks awesome. Mind sharing a few details.


----------



## USMC TBone

Yeah man, what he said 
I'd like to try some of that too.

When you dry cure the bacon for 11 days do you do it in a fridge or something to keep it cool?


Billy H said:


> Ishi That bacon looks awesome. Mind sharing a few details.


Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

I do a lot of pork and chicken in my smoker as well as some beef, salmon, and wild turkey but what is everyone's favorite ways to use venison in their smokers. I have lots of deer and elk meat left in the freezer. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

TauntoHawk said:


> I do a lot of pork and chicken in my smoker as well as some beef, salmon, and wild turkey but what is everyone's favorite ways to use venison in their smokers. I have lots of deer and elk meat left in the freezer.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I do low and slow for venison, apple or pecan wood chunks. Nothing crazy but I have stuffed roasts with portobello mushrooms and blue cheese and it came out great.


----------



## TauntoHawk

nicko said:


> I do low and slow for venison, apple or pecan wood chunks. Nothing crazy but I have stuffed roasts with portobello mushrooms and blue cheese and it came out great.


Hmm not a huge mushroom or blue cheese guy but stuffing a roast with something sounds intriguing I have like 20lbs of just elk roasts not counting deer and few bear

How low you going on the temp for low.. I've done a lot of cooking at 225 but haven't tried going a lot lower then that I think one time I did I couldn't get any good smoke out of my electric masterbuilt 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

TauntoHawk said:


> I do a lot of pork and chicken in my smoker as well as some beef, salmon, and wild turkey but what is everyone's favorite ways to use venison in their smokers. I have lots of deer and elk meat left in the freezer.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Pastrami!!! 

I’m doing a small batch now, actually. It’s doing the final steam step. 

Once you try it you’ll be hooked. I’ll post instructions ASAP. Kinda busy right now.


----------



## pbuck




----------



## TauntoHawk

pbuck said:


> Pastrami!!!
> 
> I’m doing a small batch now, actually. It’s doing the final steam step.
> 
> Once you try it you’ll be hooked. I’ll post instructions ASAP. Kinda busy right now.


Is that a fairly simple process to follow and do. Northern Idaho elk pastrami does sound good 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

pbuck said:


> Pastrami!!!
> 
> I’m doing a small batch now, actually. It’s doing the final steam step.
> 
> Once you try it you’ll be hooked. I’ll post instructions ASAP. Kinda busy right now.


v
This ! I was a skeptic till I tried pbucks method for pastrami. I’m hooked. Everybody loves the stuff.


----------



## pbuck

TauntoHawk said:


> Is that a fairly simple process to follow and do. Northern Idaho elk pastrami does sound good
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


It’s really easy. I’m running around like a headless chicken right now but I’ll post the instructions when I get a chance. Unless someone else chimes in.


----------



## TauntoHawk

pbuck said:


> It’s really easy. I’m running around like a headless chicken right now but I’ll post the instructions when I get a chance. Unless someone else chimes in.


Have you detailed it before in the thread I can do a search for it 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

TauntoHawk said:


> Hmm not a huge mushroom or blue cheese guy but stuffing a roast with something sounds intriguing I have like 20lbs of just elk roasts not counting deer and few bear
> 
> How low you going on the temp for low.. I've done a lot of cooking at 225 but haven't tried going a lot lower then that I think one time I did I couldn't get any good smoke out of my electric masterbuilt
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


225 is a good temp for low and slow and typically the temp I like to smoke with. Cook time is all dependent on the size of the cut and the internal temp you are shooting for. I wouldn't cook it beyond 130-135 IT. At that temp, pull it wrap it in foil (maybe some towels too and in a covered cooler). The heat will continue to cook the meat even after it is off your smoker.


----------



## pbuck

TauntoHawk said:


> Have you detailed it before in the thread I can do a search for it
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Use this for 1 Liter water. Good for 2-3# meat. I usually double it. Put the brine and meat in a container so the meat is covered. Brine for 4-5 days in the fridge. I like to pull it and soak in plain water for 4-6 hours before smoking. 

Basic rub of lots and lots of fresh ground blk pepper and a good sprinkle of coriander 










Smoke at 220-230 till IT hits 140 then pull it and steam it. I just use a cake pan with a little water in it with the meat on a cooling rack and tented with foil. Stick it in the oven at 375 until IT hits 150. 

Pull and slice thin. Enjoy!


----------



## survivalistd

^^^^ that works nicely..

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Billy H said:


> Ishi That bacon looks awesome. Mind sharing a few details.


Billy H and T- Bone I’m working on it. Here’s a teaser!





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

Another vote for pastrami. I did 15# last fall not because it wasn't good. Mine came out way too salty so you might want to soak it in water overnight before smoking.

I've cut salt from my diet so I've become more sensitive to it.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Thanks guys

Another question should I have water in the water pan pretty much every time in an electric smoker or should some stuff be done dry? I don't seem to get a good bark on anything 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

I never use a water pan.
Edit: My mes is sealed really tight and I don't open the vent much. This likely helps keep moisture in.


----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> I never use a water pan.


Me either.


----------



## TauntoHawk

pbuck said:


> Me either.


Well that might be a my problem why I dont get good bark and it's tough to keep a decent level of smoke rolling. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kspseshooter

Pork chops on the Pittboss 1000


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sawtoothscream

Trying to do a shoulder but things are not going my way. The shoulder is crap, like cut in half and mangled. So tied it up the best I could with the little I had, someone decided I didn't need my cooking twine anymore.

Add to it my wood caught on fire and the temps ran away. Then the fire went out lol. 

Just restarted it and will see what happens. Though the crock pot is looking good right now.


----------



## USMC TBone

-Sorry i just realized you were replying to Tauntohawk's question specifically for electric smokers. Still good info for people with charcoal grills


I dont know a lot about the electric smokers or the pellet smokers, but I do use a water pan. As big as I can fit. Although I'm using a charcoal set up. My Weber kettle grill. I've found out that the larger or more water i can put in there, the more steady my temperatures stay. The water helps to act as a heat sink. It absorbs excess heat when the temp starts to rise, and it helps give off heat as the temperature starts to lower. Also I live in a very dry climate, Eastern WA. Yes WA is the "Evergreen" state, but it's only green year round on the Western half, and in some of the mountains in the corners. So being as it's so dry out here, the water pan helps keep it somewhat humid in the charcoal grill, and keeps the meat from drying out too much. I seem to get decent bark and don't have problems with smoke. Now if I'm doing jerky then I don't use any water, LOL.


TauntoHawk said:


> Well that might be a my problem why I dont get good bark and it's tough to keep a decent level of smoke rolling.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

USMC TBone said:


> -Sorry i just realized you were replying to Tauntohawk's question specifically for electric smokers. Still good info for people with charcoal grills
> 
> 
> I dont know a lot about the electric smokers or the pellet smokers, but I do use a water pan. As big as I can fit. Although I'm using a charcoal set up. My Weber kettle grill. I've found out that the larger or more water i can put in there, the more steady my temperatures stay. The water helps to act as a heat sink. It absorbs excess heat when the temp starts to rise, and it helps give off heat as the temperature starts to lower. Also I live in a very dry climate, Eastern WA. Yes WA is the "Evergreen" state, but it's only green year round on the Western half, and in some of the mountains in the corners. So being as it's so dry out here, the water pan helps keep it somewhat humid in the charcoal grill, and keeps the meat from drying out too much. I seem to get decent bark and don't have problems with smoke. Now if I'm doing jerky then I don't use any water, LOL.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


See before I ever owned a smoker I was told to always use the water pan because the water won't go over 212 before boiling and converting to steam that it would help control the temp from running too high and keep things moist (who doesn't want the meat moist). But failing again to get good bark I started to think wait I have an electric smoker temp control shouldn't be a problem and I want moist inside not the outside of the meat the bark is not just for flavor and texture but to lock the moisture inside.

Now on somethings in will probably still use it, chicken always comes off great and if the skin is still on I typical toss on a preheated grill for 1min to crisp the skin anyways with no effect to the meat moisture which is perfect.

Pork, beef, and wild game has been decent but not mind blowing yet the way done 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulian82

Not smoke related but I did cook some crawfish etouffe and boudin today. 











Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Did up some chicken breasts and ribs today





































Best ribs I’ve done so far. They were almost too tender. No sense even trying to eat them off the bone. No complaints though 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azscorpion

Traeger rules!!!


----------



## 2wheelercustoms

Here’s my cedar smoker I built a couple of years ago.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

2wheelercustoms said:


> Here’s my cedar smoker I built a couple of years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's awesome! Need more pics. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## survivalistd

2wheelercustoms said:


> Here’s my cedar smoker I built a couple of years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very well done right there. I agree more pics would love to copy this idea and look. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

2wheelercustoms said:


> Here’s my cedar smoker I built a couple of years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s cool!!! Agree - need a bunch of pics on this


----------



## adr1601

After a 10 day scouting trip eating bad camp food, and even worse beer, it was time for a treat.
View attachment 6542757

View attachment 6542759


----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> After a 10 day scouting trip eating bad camp food, and even worse beer, it was time for a treat.
> View attachment 6542757
> 
> View attachment 6542759


Ribs look great!

Have to agree about the beer. 🤮


----------



## TauntoHawk

hokiehunter373 said:


> Did up some chicken breasts and ribs today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best ribs I’ve done so far. They were almost too tender. No sense even trying to eat them off the bone. No complaints though
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My ribs have not turned out tender they have good flavor and are fine but not fall off the bone tender. Not sure what I need to change for them 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

Start with one brand, one cut, and one time-temp recipe and work from there.
Even then I find things can vary at times because fat content is never consistent. I just did those spare ribs exactly how I've been doing them for the past two years and they ended of being on the fatty side. They could have used another hour.


----------



## hokiehunter373

TauntoHawk said:


> My ribs have not turned out tender they have good flavor and are fine but not fall off the bone tender. Not sure what I need to change for them
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I’ve being using St. Louis ribs. In the past, instead of doing the 3-2-1 method, I was trying to not do the 2 in foil so I wouldn’t ruin the bark. This time I did it and it made a MASSIVE difference. I think I could probably go 3-1-1 next time. These were more like pulled pork lol you took a bite and the entire bit of meat from that bone pulled off


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DV1

hokiehunter373 said:


> I’ve being using St. Louis ribs. In the past, instead of doing the 3-2-1 method, I was trying to not do the 2 in foil so I wouldn’t ruin the bark. This time I did it and it made a MASSIVE difference. I think I could probably go 3-1-1 next time. These were more like pulled pork lol you took a bite and the entire bit of meat from that bone pulled off
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How was the bark?


----------



## hokiehunter373

DV1 said:


> How was the bark?


When I took it out of the foil I was concerned but the hour at 300 firmed it up really nicely. I'd say it was perfect for most people


----------



## Sharpt4

Well done! Looks like you got some good bark forming on the bacon! Can't beat the ol smoker!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Today's butt.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

That butt is on point.


----------



## hokiehunter373

I like big butts and I can not lie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Nice butt, Jim.


----------



## adr1601

pbuck 

Would you direct me to your jerky recipe. I know you've put it on here several times already, but I'm consolidating my recipes into one place.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

adr1601 said:


> pbuck
> 
> Would you direct me to your jerky recipe. I know you've put it on here several times already, but I'm consolidating my recipes into one place.


I have it saved also!! Here you go. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Ishi Spirit said:


> I have it saved also!! Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol!!! dang that thing is sad looking!!

Honestly, that paper might be close to 40 yrs old. I’ve been using that recipe since the late 70’s early 80’s.

I’ll add that I omit the salt and use the cheap LaChoy soy sauce. I’ve found it just seems to taste better than any others I’ve tried. 

I usually double the recipe and leave the meat in for at least 2 full days, mixing a couple times a day.


----------



## pbuck

Here’s a more legible edition lol!


----------



## DV1

pbuck said:


> I usually double the recipe and leave the meat in for at least 2 full days, mixing a couple times a day.


Never made Jerky before. How much meat can you do with that recipe doubled?


----------



## adr1601

Thanks for this guys. I'm starting to put the recipes I find in here in a binder where I can find them.
I did a freezer consolidation the other day and I have 12# of meat brining for jerky as a result.
I'll have to kill something to try this recipe, but atleast now I ca find it. lol


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Billy H said:


> Ishi That bacon looks awesome. Mind sharing a few details.


Bacon (Dry Cure Recipe)


The recipe I’m using only has two ingredients. 
1 TBS Tender Quick per pound of meat 
1- 1 1/4TBS Brown Sugar per pound of meat 










This slab was weighed at 5.25 lbs. The slab was rinsed off then dried with paper towels. 
The TC was evenly applied to the slab first and lightly rubbed into the meat. Then the sugar was applied. 
The belly was put in a 2 gallon ziplock bag. The top of the bag was rolled back to keep the ingredients out of the seal. This will keep the fluids from leaking during the cure time. 










The belly was 2 inches thick which makes 4 halves so cure time is 2 days per 1/2 inch = 8 days curing time. Ideal curing temps are 37-39 degrees in the fridge. My refrigerator was tested with a glass of water that was in for a day and checked with a calibrated meat thermometer. 
The belly will be flipped daily during the curing process. 
I didn’t get pics on the start of this process but this pic was taken one day into the process. The TC and sugar is all absorbed and the liquid is starting to accumulate. By the time the process is over all the liquid will be absorbed back into the slab. 


















After the 8-10 day cure the slab was rinsed off and dried with paper towels. Now a test fry will be done to determine if it is to salty. If to salty soak the belly for one or two hours. 









If you don’t test it before the smoke and it’s to salty its to late. After you are satisfied with the taste Dry it off and place in the fridge uncovered for two days to form the pellicle. I’m doing the hot smoked method so I cook it till it reaches 145-148 IT. Allow it to cool then wrap in plastic wrap and place in fridge for two days to let the flavors mingle. 


















Slice, vacuum seal and enjoy the bacon. 
















With the proper amount of cure and sugar and time the tasty magic will take place. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

DV1 said:


> Never made Jerky before. How much meat can you do with that recipe doubled?


I’ve done 6-8 lbs of meat. Just be sure to mix it up a couple times a day.


----------



## pbuck

Thanks, Ishi!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Good info Ishi. Thanks for sharing. Going to give that a try.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Thanks guys! I forgot to add if the bacon is to salty on the fry test just soak it in water for a hour or two then it won’t have such a powerful salty taste.


----------



## pbuck

15# of SS stuffed and ready for smoke tomorrow.


----------



## adr1601

For someone who says they had a poor season, you sure make a lot of products.


----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> For someone who says they had a poor season, you sure make a lot of products.


Lol! I can’t even begin to keep up with you!!!

Luckily, I got that Caribou last fall to supplement my 3 small does.


----------



## adr1601

pbuck said:


> Lol! I can’t even begin to keep up with you!!!
> 
> Luckily, I got that Caribou last fall to supplement my 3 small does.


Well.... This should be done in another hour.:wink:
View attachment 6552717


----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> Well.... This should be done in another hour.:wink:
> View attachment 6552717


Jeesh, that’s just a small batch for you. [emoji23]


----------



## pbuck

I’ve tasted lots of summer sausage and I have to say, the Witts smoked deer sausage seasoning is probably the best I’ve eaten. It’s all I’ve ever used and I see no reason to change. Added hi temp pepper jack cheese and several tbsp of whole mustard seed.


----------



## adr1601

Out of the ones I've tried I agree. It's also the least salty.


----------



## joesandi

Question, Family reunion, 30 adults, how much pulled pork? There will be 4# of shredded chicken also. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 12-Ringer

joesandi said:


> Question, Family reunion, 30 adults, how much pulled pork? There will be 4# of shredded chicken also. Thanks in advance.


15-20lbs. is what I usually go with...for about the same sized crowd and always have a little left to chow on while cleaning up....be sure its 15-20lbs of meat though...gave a buddy the same advice and he went out and got a 17lb bone in shoulder, there was less than 12lbs of meat after skinning, deboning, and trimming....I have become a HUGE fan of Costco's boneless shoulder...last one I got was 17lbs. and you lose very little to trimming.

Hope this helps.

Joe


----------



## joesandi

12-Ringer said:


> 15-20lbs. is what I usually go with...for about the same sized crowd and always have a little left to chow on while cleaning up....be sure its 15-20lbs of meat though...gave a buddy the same advice and he went out and got a 17lb bone in shoulder, there was less than 12lbs of meat after skinning, deboning, and trimming....I have become a HUGE fan of Costco's boneless shoulder...last one I got was 17lbs. and you lose very little to trimming.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Joe


Yes, Thank you Joe. I was going to go with 2-8.5# but I will bump that up. How do you feel about cooking it ahead of time and reheating. I have been working 6 days a week and won't have time to cook before without being up for too long of a time.


----------



## 12-Ringer

joesandi said:


> Yes, Thank you Joe. I was going to go with 2-8.5# but I will bump that up. How do you feel about cooking it ahead of time and reheating. I have been working 6 days a week and won't have time to cook before without being up for too long of a time.


Reheating is never quite the same, however if you’re going to do it pulled pork is the one that will have the least impact.

Just my .02

Joe


----------



## survivalistd

I need to stop looking at this thread my mouth keeps watering.....

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Happy almost late birthday, Joe!


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> Happy almost late birthday, Joe!


Thanks P...spent my birthday (7/28) at Bethany Blues BBQ in Lewes DE with my family, as well as, both of my brothers and their families. Brisket and turkey were amazing...so were the smoked cherry old fashoins:wink:

Joe


----------



## pbuck

12-Ringer said:


> Thanks P...spent my birthday (7/28) at Bethany Blues BBQ in Lewes DE with my family, as well as, both of my brothers and their families. Brisket and turkey were amazing...so were the smoked cherry old fashoins:wink:
> 
> Joe


Shoot, I was late. Lol


----------



## punkrockeyedoc

https://media.giphy.com/media/FZuRP6WaW5qg/giphy.gif


----------



## Lost Arra

Smoked>seared whitetail back strap. Sliced. Add to peppers and onions = fajitas











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 92xj




----------



## switchback84

Anyone have experience with a camp chef woodwind? I'm thinking about picking one up without the sear box.


----------



## 12-Ringer

92xj said:


>


I'll send you my address...maybe send a stick this way:wink:

Looks great!!

Joe


----------



## 92xj

That 80 pound batch is almost gone. I have about 20 pounds of deer and 25 pounds of bison to use up before killing starts again....so, time for a new batch soon. Just bought a new house and don't have my smoke house set on a pad yet. Hopefully that project happens this weekend. That smokehouse was the greatest thing I ever built for my processing needs. I went from doing 5-10 pound batches in a Bradley to this guy that I can hang 125 pounds at once. So nice....


----------



## 12-Ringer

How's it heated? What's it made of? Any pics?

Joe


----------



## 92xj

12-Ringer said:


> How's it heated? What's it made of? Any pics?
> 
> Joe


It's heated with a dual propane burner. I either fill a cast iron skillet of wood for smoke or use a tube on the outside at the air intake hole. The tube is what I find myself using the most for smoke. I also found a lot of food I cooked in there while looking for the build pictures...


----------



## 92xj

Bacon

















Keilbasa









Jerky









Cheese (no propane burner use here, only the smoke tube, smoker stays 70 degrees for all my cheese smoking)









Snack Sticks


----------



## 12-Ringer

one heck of a set-up...what kind of wood did you use in the construction?

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

one heck of a set-up...what kind of wood did you use in the construction?

Joe


----------



## ruffme

pbuck said:


> I’ve tasted lots of summer sausage and I have to say, the Witts smoked deer sausage seasoning is probably the best I’ve eaten. It’s all I’ve ever used and I see no reason to change. Added hi temp pepper jack cheese and several tbsp of whole mustard seed.


Just ordered some of the Witt's to give it a try. I like the less salty but I wish there was a no MSG option.

I ordered from the Ask the MeatCutter, free shipping!


----------



## 92xj

12-Ringer said:


> one heck of a set-up...what kind of wood did you use in the construction?
> 
> Joe


Untreated pine 2x4s and pine tongue and groove. Wanted to go all cedar but that would have doubled my cost. Have had zero issues with the pine and no regrets with the design and build.


----------



## joesandi

Question on the mailbox addition. I have a MES 30 (11lb butt) and 40(2-8.5lb butts) going since 6 this morning. The 30 went without a hitch, the 40 went one row of pellets, started down the second and quit. wife had to restart it 3 times. I got home from work and it took me twice to get it going. What do you think is going on? Both were prepped the same only difference is the 30 is piped in and the 40 is hooked up directly. Or was it just a fluke today?
Will post pics of the butts when done.


----------



## adr1601

I first used mine inside the cabinet and I had problems as well. Works flawless in the mailbox. I think it either runs out of O2 or maybe the moisture from the cooking eventually has an affect on it?
Just guessing.


----------



## Grizz1219

Done over the week... Porter house steaks then pulled pork... Lovin the sear box on the side!!!


----------



## pbuck

Did a small 1.75# salmon filet. Dry brined it overnight then smoked in the MES with alder pellets.


----------



## chaded

pbuck said:


> Did a small 1.75# salmon filet. Dry brined it overnight then smoked in the MES with alder pellets.



Brine recipe? I have a good bit of sockeye I need to eat up.


----------



## pbuck

chaded said:


> Brine recipe? I have a good bit of sockeye I need to eat up.


I used this basic recipe for this small 1.75# filet. It was just about right. Adjust accordingly. 

Recipe says to leave covered for 24 hrs but it was a bit salty after 10. The filet wasn’t very thick though.


----------



## cjcg7980

Broke out some backstrap from last years doe to make some kabobs on the rectec. Turned out great but I learned one thing. The squash and zucchini needs to go on quite a bit before the strap in order to soften up a bit.


----------



## 12-Ringer

17.5lb shoulder injected and resting in the fridge for Camille's 13th B-day picnic party on Sunday...will trim and rest Sat afternoon and into the 250-degree applewood smoke around 5PM Sat night with an anticipated serving time of 1pm on Sunday. Will be accompanied with custom smoked beans, bacon-cheddar smoked burgers, dogs, home fried pickles, potato and mac salad, and plenty of beverages. I'll try to get some pics along the way.

Hope the weather cooperates to make it a great day for her, she really deserves it.....battling and inspiring us everyday....both she and my wife have been selected to the be keynote speakers for the 2018/19 Leukemia and Lymphoma Society's Light the Night campaign which kicks off on her actual birthday next Thursday 8/23. They're both nervously excited about it, but I couldn't think of two better people to speak to the peaks and valleys of dealing with childhood cancer. 

I can't believe it has been three years since her diagnosis (9/24/15), chemo everyday since and you'd barely notice...she doesn't want a hand out and when she gets it, she pays it forward as best she can. Just last week an organization awarded her a brand new Ipad and smart cover for her participation in a buddy program. Later that same day she met with the Child Life reps from A.I. DuPont Hospital for Children in Wilmington DE to discuss one of her ideas. Two days later she did a Facebook live stint to raffle off both the cover and Ipad with all of the funds raised being used to hold a Build-A-Bear party for the children on "the third floor" (oncology wing). She will be doing a the drawing live on Facebook on Monday 8/31. When I went to bed last night she already had over $500 which I believe will translate into about 25 bears for the patients. She's a class act that inspires me daily. 









(In the cockpit of AA flight to Dallas)

Joe


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Lead on Camille!
Never give up on the faith Joe.


----------



## nicko

Good to hear Joe. Happy b-day Camille.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Getting the homemade BBQ sauce started!










Trimming/seasoning the shoulder soon.

Joe


----------



## switchback84

Wow! What are the details with the sauce?


----------



## 12-Ringer

switchback84 said:


> Wow! What are the details with the sauce?


One vadallia
2 heads garlic
One jalapeño (seeds removed)
1/2 lb bacon
1 green pepper


Sauté all above over low heat until peppers onions and garlic are mush...

Add
1/2 cup ketchup
14 oz jar of apple butter
1 cup apple cider vinegar
2 tbspns of Adobo red lid 
3 tbspns of Memphis Style Booty Rub

Keep on low heat for 45-60 mind...add apple cider to thin it ketchup to thicken based on preference....fam loves this stuff!!!



















Pull the bacon before you bottle....

Onto the trim










Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Trimmed and rubbed with Booty Rub.
Will rest on the kitchen table for about 90-minutes, then I’ll coat with Applebutter, make sure everything is tied right and get it on the smoker.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

As it usually happens, things were crazy the day of and pics were in short order, but rest assured things turned out great and Camille had a great day (despite the rain):wink: 

A funny twist...my neighbors daughter came home from a night on the town in the wee hours of the morning and thought I must have "forgotten to turn off my grill", so she hopped the fence and turned of the Traeger around 4:15AM. Thankfully, I had my Ovation running with the alarms set, as soon as the temp dropped to 225 (around 5:20AM) the alarm woke me up (of course I was thinking perhaps the IT hit 195 sooner than I had anticipated). When I got downstairs to check it out and saw the power switched turned off, I'll admit I was stumped. It wasn't until many hours later when I ran into her that she told me she turned it off....I thanked her for noticing and walked away....she has a handful of issues that are never worth talking about or trying to help with...at least that's our position after 13 years.

I did get this shot right before I put the shoulder to rest for a hour...brown sugar, salted butter, double wrapped and packed in the cooler for about 2-hours....still finger burning hot when I took them out to pull.









Added the custom beans too, they went faster than usual...simplified the recipe for these too...
2 can small kidneys
1 can large kidneys
1 can black beans

1/2lb thick cut bacon chopped
1/2 Vidalia onion
1/2 head garlic
1 green pepper chopped 
1/4 cup of soy
1/4 cup brown sugar
1 can of diced peaches
1/4 cup of my homemade BBQ

simmer the bacon, onion, garlic, peppers, and soy until onions are clear and garlic is cooked but not burned...
add in peaches, brown sugar, and BBQ sauce...heat until its simmering
add in the beans, turn low and heat until simmer.
take off of the heat, put in shallow pan to increase surface area and put in the smoker for a bit for smoke flavor.

Joe


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Yesterday's ribs. This was the only pic I got before they disappeared.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2wheelercustoms

*This is my smoker built out of cedar 2x4's and reclaimed cedar siding. I took the cedar siding and used my router to make shiplap siding. The roof is tongue and groove old growth pine covered in tar paper then the metal roof which is also reclaimed. The brick came from an old chimney that was removed from an old victorian house here in town. I considered, and still am, adding a propane burner. I can probably do 8 to 10 pork butts at one time, a ton of sausage, which I haven't done yet, as well as fish or jerky. I don't have plans for my smoker but I have a lot of construction photos that would help you if you were wanting to build one like it. I ran across a guy who had built one and modeled mine after his. I hope you guys enjoy!*


----------



## 12-Ringer

That’s awesome!! You did a great job!!

Joe


----------



## 2wheelercustoms

12-Ringer said:


> That’s awesome!! You did a great job!!
> 
> Joe


Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

2wheelercustoms said:


> *This is my smoker built out of cedar 2x4's and reclaimed cedar siding. I took the cedar siding and used my router to make shiplap siding. The roof is tongue and groove old growth pine covered in tar paper then the metal roof which is also reclaimed. The brick came from an old chimney that was removed from an old victorian house here in town. I considered, and still am, adding a propane burner. I can probably do 8 to 10 pork butts at one time, a ton of sausage, which I haven't done yet, as well as fish or jerky. I don't have plans for my smoker but I have a lot of construction photos that would help you if you were wanting to build one like it. I ran across a guy who had built one and modeled mine after his. I hope you guys enjoy!*
> 
> View attachment 6576835


When does it fit your schedule to come and build mine!!! 

That’s just awesome! What is the main compartment lined with?


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Guys need some help. I have two elk roast (for pastrami from an earlier recipe on this thread) about 3 to 4 lbs each going on the camp chef on low smoke. 

These have been on for 3 hours and IT is about 109 and I need to get these to 160. The smoker does not have wifi or a timer. Couple of questions

How much longer will these approximately take to get to 160?
I don't want to stay up all night so should I turn it up to high smoke? Up from 160.tp 220 degrees?
Don't think leaving it all night is a good idea.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffme

Hunks of meat like this often "stall". The IT temp gets to a certain level and moisture starts moving out and keeps the temp stable.


Hate to say it but no way to know, a lot depends on the individual piece of meat. About all you can do is wait it out and it will start going up again.

If it's been on the smoke long enough, foil it and bring it in to oven. I finish off a lot of stuff in the oven if its getting late.


----------



## nrlombar

Invest in a maverick or other wireless thermometer, makes smoking a whole lot easier. Set the alarm for desired temp and go to bed.


Fulldraw_76 said:


> Guys need some help. I have two elk roast (for pastrami from an earlier recipe on this thread) about 3 to 4 lbs each going on the camp chef on low smoke.
> 
> These have been on for 3 hours and IT is about 109 and I need to get these to 160. The smoker does not have wifi or a timer. Couple of questions
> 
> How much longer will these approximately take to get to 160?
> I don't want to stay up all night so should I turn it up to high smoke? Up from 160.tp 220 degrees?
> Don't think leaving it all night is a good idea.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Will definitely invest in one.


nrlombar said:


> Invest in a maverick or other wireless thermometer, makes smoking a whole lot easier. Set the alarm for desired temp and go to bed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2wheelercustoms

Ishi Spirit said:


> When does it fit your schedule to come and build mine!!!
> 
> That’s just awesome! What is the main compartment lined with?


Lol! The inside is just the cedar framing and the siding. I’ll post an inside picture tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Fulldraw_76 said:


> Guys need some help. I have two elk roast (for pastrami from an earlier recipe on this thread) about 3 to 4 lbs each going on the camp chef on low smoke.
> 
> These have been on for 3 hours and IT is about 109 and I need to get these to 160. The smoker does not have wifi or a timer. Couple of questions
> 
> How much longer will these approximately take to get to 160?
> I don't want to stay up all night so should I turn it up to high smoke? Up from 160.tp 220 degrees?
> Don't think leaving it all night is a good idea.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Turn it up. I do mine at 220-230. Get it somewhere close to 140 IT then steam it. The temps will come up quickly in the steam but it won’t dry it out. 

I just put some cookie cooling racks in a cake pans with a little water and tent it with foil. Stick it in the oven at 375.


----------



## Fulldraw_76

pbuck said:


> Turn it up. I do mine at 220-230. Get it somewhere close to 140 IT then steam it. The temps will come up quickly in the steam but it won’t dry it out.
> 
> I just put some cookie cooling racks in a cake pans with a little water and tent it with foil. Stick it in the oven at 375.


Thank you for everyone's help. I finished it in the oven and it turned out good.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Got pellets?









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

NICE!!!

Joe


----------



## Jimmyholbrook19

Looks delicious and makes me want to go buy a new smoker!


----------



## Fulldraw_76

What is the best place to buy pellets? 

I have been buying 20 lb bags of Lumber Jack brand from the local Big R for $16.99 plus tax.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Fulldraw_76 said:


> What is the best place to buy pellets?
> 
> I have been buying 20 lb bags of Lumber Jack brand from the local Big R for $16.99 plus tax.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Ouch! Our local Fareway grocery store has them 9.99/20#. A bunch of us at work just did a group bulk buy from our grill store and got them at 17.09/40#. I would check grocery stores, menards, Lowe's, home depot or smaller hardware stores. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Got pellets?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk












Got gas? Lol! The old Weber is hard piped to nat gas. May not taste quite as good but it’s sure handy. 

I do have several bags of lump for the BGE laying in the basement tho.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

pbuck said:


> Got gas? Lol! The old Weber is hard piped to nat gas. May not taste quite as good but it’s sure handy.
> 
> I do have several bags of lump for the BGE laying in the basement tho.


You inviting me for dinner? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

NoDeerInIowa said:


> You inviting me for dinner?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Any time, my friend. 

I owe ya one.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Tomahawks for lunch!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

I tried to search this but didn’t come up with much. What’s a good IT for moose roasts? Been going on a Canadian bear hunt the last couple of years and last year my guide gave me a bunch of meat to take home and smoke and bring back this year. I’m good on the bear roasts and venison jerky but the moose is totally new. Heading back in a month so need to get going on this stuff. Thanks in advance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Outback Man said:


> I tried to search this but didn’t come up with much. What’s a good IT for moose roasts? Been going on a Canadian bear hunt the last couple of years and last year my guide gave me a bunch of meat to take home and smoke and bring back this year. I’m good on the bear roasts and venison jerky but the moose is totally new. Heading back in a month so need to get going on this stuff. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would cook like any other venison. Just keep it in the rare to medium rare range. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

I did a small elk roast with a prime rib rub, when I checked on it the thing was already over temp but I wrapped it and let it rest and it turned out very very good with gravy despite being over done a bit. I guess if my 4yr old and picky 20month old gobbled it down then it was a pretty solid first attempt and I have a lot of other elk roasts.

The wild turkey was fantastic as usual and what doesn't getting eaten in short order will be made into turkey corn soup.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Did a large flat on the pit boss today. This was the first time using peach butcher paper, it was fantastic except the bark was really wet.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Green_Back

Its gonna be a good day 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Got a 3 lb brisket going since 8:30 am. It’s small so I’m not worried about it taking too long. I picked it up at the last minute from our supermarket, it was the only one they had and it already came with a barbecue wet seasoning on it. I dedcided to just roll with that and throw some additional premixed dry barbecue seasoning on.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Did up some ribs and a bird yesterday. Last time I did 3-2-1 with the ribs for the first time and said the ribs were almost too tender. This time I did 3-1-1. Just right! Bird was stuffed with garlic cloves, lemon, thyme and onion. Everything was amazing. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archeryhunterME

hokiehunter373 said:


> Did up some ribs and a bird yesterday. Last time I did 3-2-1 with the ribs for the first time and said the ribs were almost too tender. This time I did 3-1-1. Just right! Bird was stuffed with garlic cloves, lemon, thyme and onion. Everything was amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do the 3-2-1 method on my UDS 55 gallon drum smoker and after the 2 hour mark, I have to be careful flipping them over for the glaze or they fall apart. They are absolutely delicious!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Outback Man said:


> I tried to search this but didn’t come up with much. What’s a good IT for moose roasts? Been going on a Canadian bear hunt the last couple of years and last year my guide gave me a bunch of meat to take home and smoke and bring back this year. I’m good on the bear roasts and venison jerky but the moose is totally new. Heading back in a month so need to get going on this stuff. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'd go on the 130-140 range - if it were just me, probably closer to 130, guests or my wife and kids, closer to 140.

Joe


----------



## zmax hunter

Not so much on the smoker..

1.5 lb Wild turkey breast meat
3 heaping tbsp Pesto
1/3 of jar julienne sundried tomatoes
1 pkg Philadelphia cream cheese (chive & onion) flavor
1 pkg whole wheat bagels.

Wash and clean turkey breast. Slicing it across the grain into various small pieces, approx 1/4 to 3/8 thick similar in size to fajita meat.

Put meat in a bowl..stir in pesto coating all pieces/sides
Put turkey in fry pan..med heat..fry, stir occasionally,..turning..
When its almost done, add drained tomatoes,..stirring them in..
Fry about 5 more minutes..to be done.

Split bagel in half, can be toasted..
Spread bagel halves with cream cheese.
Top cheese with fried turkey & tomatoes

Enjoy,...its delicious..can easily substitute chicken.
I usually take turkey/chicken from from pan and place in a bowl lined with paper towels. (Not this time)


----------



## RandyNight

Gator season now here in Mississippi. We pulled in a 9'5" one Tuesday night. Got it skinned and meat in cooler. I would like to try some sausage. Anyone with experience or ideas? Season like we do venison sausage? Use 20% pork fat as in venison to hold it together?


----------



## 12-Ringer

RandyNight said:


> Gator season now here in Mississippi. We pulled in a 9'5" one Tuesday night. Got it skinned and meat in cooler. I would like to try some sausage. Anyone with experience or ideas? Season like we do venison sausage? Use 20% pork fat as in venison to hold it together?


Interested in this...never tried gator sausage. I'd think you'd want to treat it more like chicken/turkey sausage than red meat, but I really don't know.

I do know that I've used Owen's Buffalo Wing Brat seasoning with both chicken and turkey, I added the cure myself (as it doesn't come with the brat seasonings) and smoked them like summer sausage - they were a hit....

http://owensbbq.com/brat-seasoning.html

Joe

Joe


----------



## Ishi Spirit

pbuck said:


> Ez trussing video in case anyone is interested.
> 
> Or, Ishi needs help. :wink:


Tomorrow I’ll be smoking my last slab of bacon and cured Canadian Bacon before deer season. 

Hey pbuck does the trussing look better 🤣




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Ishi Spirit said:


> Tomorrow I’ll be smoking my last slab of bacon and cured Canadian Bacon before deer season.
> 
> Hey pbuck does the trussing look better 🤣
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol!! 

Looks good my friend.


----------



## pbuck

Did 3 stuffed pork tenderloins last night. Smoked em for about 75 minutes on the BGE @ 380-400 deg. Used apple wood chunks for smoke. The bacon crisps up nicely at the higher temps. 

This one was left over so I’m saving enough for dinner tonight then vacuum packing the other 1/2 for freezing.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I did a Hawaiian themed stuffed pork tenderloin the other day, forgot to get pics...as it was a work in progress and disappeared quickly once out....I stuffed the loin with a mixture of cream cheese, red onion, pineapple chutney, baby spinach, glazed the loin with a homemade spicy pineapple relish, wrapped in a bacon and smoked with a garlic/herb pellets from Amazin'.....it was really good....I didn't get the bacon as crisp as I wanted it, but was worried about the pork drying out...should have thought to get some pics...I have plans to use the smoker 2-3 days per week this entire month...I'm going to try to do a better job with pics,...in fact, might just leave a cam in the smoker so I don't forget when setting it up (lol).

FWIW - the Meater unit I have has been very nice, very accurate...the only problem thus far for me is the range...if the smoker is on my deck and I go in the house I tend to loose connectivity...I have a extended and multiple probes still on order from the Kickstarter Campaign from WAY BACK, but they did send me an individual probe to use while waiting and I'll say, its pretty neat...no wires, usually within 5 degrees of the Traeger probes, my Ivation, and my thermapen....and I can monitor it all from my phone...

https://meater.com/

Joe


----------



## nicko

Black Nugget marinade.....has anybody here tried this? We have some friends from Pittsburgh who were raving about it a couple years ago and I finally got around to looking up the ingredient list. I have a 2 lb flank steak marinating in it since last night that I’ll grill up tonight.


----------



## nicko

Ok. So taste is good...the molasses results in a crusty carmelized glaze on the brisket and locks in juices. For me, it was a little heavy on sodium even though I halfed the amount of salt the recipe called for. I would probably elimintate any extra salt altogether and look into a substitute for the Gravy Master. See the pic of the ingredients on the bottle and you’ll know why.

With the right tweaking, this stuff could produce a really good brisket bark.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Reverse seared Prime Rib on the RecTec!


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks good!!

Joe


----------



## dhom

I am looking at the two smokers. Looking for feedback to point me in the right direction. See the pic below. The Vision I can get for $299 end of season price. The Masterbuilt is $329. The thing that has me leaning towards the vision is its ability to do mor than just smoke.
Thoughts?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

I guess it would depend if you want charcoal or electric. Electric is usually a lot easier, set it and forget it (almost). Charcoal needs attention every now and then, especially in the beginning when you're finding out what works for you as far as how to get the temps you want and maintaining them. 

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

If it were me, I’d go with the Masterbuilt. You can get a lot lower temps for doing things like sausage and fish whereas the other won’t go that low. You’ll also be able to do pork butts, brisket and ribs. 

The cheaper kamado grills usually are a pita to keep the temps steady.


----------



## nrlombar

Masterbuilt with mailbox mod is hard to beat for ease of use. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## GTO63

Made some Moinkballs for the game, turned awesome ! meatballs wrapped in bacon. smoked on apple wood then dipped them in sweet bbq sause and apple jelly then back in the smoker.

O-H


----------



## Buckeye Buck

Io !


----------



## chaded

Should be getting a new toy coming on a pallet here in the next few days.


----------



## lycokayaker

new to the forum but love my smoker!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Welcome aboard.....well I forgot pics again last night on my turkey...I cannot believe how often I am using the Traeger...at least 3x-4x more than any other smoker I've had before. I mean I understand why when compared to the Meadowcreek and Stumps, they're a lot of work to get going, and the masterbuilt seems reserved these days for my sausage and sticks...but not only do I find myself firing up the Traeger multiple times PER WEEK, I find my family asking me too....in my house, THAT'S PRETTY COOL.....last night we had turkey breasts, stuffing and spiced smoked peas...NO leftovers...(just the way I like it) I have a small brisket flat, seasoned up and ready to go...not sure if that'll be today or tomorrow, but I'll try to be sure to post a pic or two this time...I think I'm just not use to using it this much and "on the fly"...I didn't decide to use it yesterday until 4:15...most of what I tend to cook needs more time, but my son, who gets home from school by 2:30, has taken an interest and offered to get the brisket set up when he gets home...I'm thinking this one should be right at about 4-hours if I keep it at 275...not sure who's more excited, me or him....

Joe


----------



## chaded

Joe, you know your going to have to ban yourself for no pics. Lol. 

I have a new pellet grill/smoker coming and can’t wait to try it. I have had pretty much every other kind out there so I thought I might as well try one.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

lycokayaker said:


> new to the forum but love my smoker!
> 
> View attachment 6609559


That yoder is a mighty fine rig. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## lycokayaker

thanks man! I love it.


NoDeerInIowa said:


> That yoder is a mighty fine rig.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

About 3# of pastrami ready to go in the BGE.


----------



## adr1601

Looks good. Heck I just finished a Pastrami sandwich.


----------



## pbuck

Still steamin


----------



## sawtoothscream

dhom said:


> I am looking at the two smokers. Looking for feedback to point me in the right direction. See the pic below. The Vision I can get for $299 end of season price. The Masterbuilt is $329. The thing that has me leaning towards the vision is its ability to do mor than just smoke.
> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where is that at? For that price I would grab a vision for myself.

I like the kamado, awesome for wings and everything else I have smoked on it (akorn). I have a flameboss 300 though so it's set and forget min is loading the coal and lighting it 

Next one I get will probably be a smokin it 3D. Super easy,lots of room and the flavor is amazing.


----------



## dhom

sawtoothscream said:


> Where is that at? For that price I would grab a vision for myself.
> 
> I like the kamado, awesome for wings and everything else I have smoked on it (akorn). I have a flameboss 300 though so it's set and forget min is loading the coal and lighting it
> 
> Next one I get will probably be a smokin it 3D. Super easy,lots of room and the flavor is amazing.


End of season special at Sam’s Club. I ended up going with the Vision.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## survivalistd

The vision looks very nice and great price. I've had an imperial kamado from the early 90's . My fire box finally cracked I've looked into repairing it because I've heard kamado took his process to the grave. Saddened me because its an amazing cooker..

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dhom

Did my first smoke with the Vision, chicken breasts. Turned out fantastic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded




----------



## 12-Ringer

Small 3.5lb brisket injected Friday with a custom blend of worchestershire, honey and sriracha on Friday. Rested in the fridge until yesterday when I took out out and rubbed with Three Little Pigs BBQ blend, in the 275 degree lumberjack comp blend smoke for about 4 hours...IT was 135 when I took it out, was closer to 140 when I sliced it....

Slap your mamma good...best I’ve done so far...(that I haven't taken to 200 - I did a couple that I really take the IT up to render all the fat, they've still been the best, but this tops any others I've done between 125-145)


----------



## chaded

Looks good


----------



## pbuck

chaded said:


> View attachment 6615183


Dang it, man! 

A new Barbie! 

Now it needs dressed up. Lol!!!!!


----------



## chaded

I did some ribeyes on it tonight but that’s all I’ve done so far. That was hot and fast, now I need something low and slow.


----------



## GTO63

chaded said:


> I did some ribeyes on it tonight but that’s all I’ve done so far. That was hot and fast, now I need something low and slow.


Pork butt!!! thinking about doing one this weekend since its going be hot for hunting


----------



## DV1

chaded said:


> View attachment 6615183


Rec Tec?
Curious how you make out with that. last pellet grill I had was a lemon. I may be in the market for another try next spring and Rec Tec is one I was considering.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

chaded said:


> I did some ribeyes on it tonight but that’s all I’ve done so far. That was hot and fast, now I need something low and slow.


You need to cook your steaks doing the reverse sear. I’ve been cooking them this way all summer and the taste is crazy good. 
Rib-eyes seasoned up. 








After the two hour smoke they are covered in foil until the Stampede reaches 450 degrees. 









Three minutes each side on the Grillgrates ( these are wonderful)

Beautiful sear marks. 









Smoke Acorn Squash and Ribeyes makes a fine meal. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

DV1 said:


> Rec Tec?
> Curious how you make out with that. last pellet grill I had was a lemon. I may be in the market for another try next spring and Rec Tec is one I was considering.


Yeah it is a Rec Tec rt-700. Of course I have only had it a few days with two cooks but so far I am really enjoying it.


----------



## chaded

Ishi Spirit said:


> You need to cook your steaks doing the reverse sear. I’ve been cooking them this way all summer and the taste is crazy good.
> Rib-eyes seasoned up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the two hour smoke they are covered in foil until the Stampede reaches 450 degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three minutes each side on the Grillgrates ( these are wonderful)
> 
> Beautiful sear marks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smoke Acorn Squash and Ribeyes makes a fine meal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am going to have to try it, been wanting to for awhile now. I have the Grillgrates and I agree they are pretty awesome. How did you do the acorn squash? Everything looks great!


----------



## Ishi Spirit

chaded said:


> I am going to have to try it, been wanting to for awhile now. I have the Grillgrates and I agree they are pretty awesome. How did you do the acorn squash? Everything looks great!


The Squash was smoked at 180 degrees for two hours with the steaks. While the grill was heating up the squash was finished in the oven at 350 for about 40 minutes. They have a nice smoke taste and they always get the butter and Brown Sugar treatment.


----------



## t35henry

Death by meat...worse ways to die.


----------



## Billy H

Just remember
.
.
.


----------



## nicko

Wife away for the weekend and son was out with friends last night. Grilled me up a t-bone seasoned with sea salt and coarse ground black pepper.


----------



## GTO63

nice!!!! how was the beer:beer:


----------



## Ishi Spirit

GTO63 said:


> nice!!!! how was the beer:beer:


I’ve never had pumpkin beer! Please give a review nicko on it.


----------



## chaded

Store was having a sale today so we picked up a couple racks of baby backs and some other things. I have been wanting to do pulled beef so we picked up a roast for that as well. The Rec-Tec is about to get a workout.


----------



## switchback84

What type of roast do you use for pulled beef?


----------



## pbuck

Ishi Spirit said:


> I’ve never had pumpkin beer! Please give a review nicko on it.


Both of these are excellent. I haven’t had the rum barrel aged.


----------



## GTO63

I have had rootbeer beer, never had the pumpkin, might have to try it! I have two pork butts marinating in the fridge right now....it going to be good!


----------



## nicko

Regular pumking is like pumpkin pie in a bottle. Spices but not too much. I like it a lot, an 8.6% beer. The rum barrel pumking has a distinct boozy aroma and flavor. It’s a stiff one at 13.4%. 

A 4 pack of regular pumking goes for $14 around here. The rum barrel pumking is a 22 oz bottle and goes for $11. The other Southern Tier brews pbuck posted are good too.


----------



## nicko

It might be a bit boozy for some. Regular pumking hides the boozy flavor well. I could drink this stuff all fall and winter.


----------



## nowayout

This Pumpkin one is local to me and i really worth trying if you can find it.


----------



## Billy H

Pumpkin beer. Hmmmmm.

https://www.ispot.tv/ad/dDwM/bud-light-bud-lights-for-everyone


----------



## Antlermass

Pumpkin pie.....mmmmmmm
Pumpkin bars......yummmy
Pumpkin beer.......pass.......

A friend gave a pumpkin flavored beer last year and it was disgusting. His wife bought a 6 pack they each had one the night before, gave me one the next day and poured out the other three that afternoon &#55357;&#56860;


----------



## USMC TBone

chaded said:


> Store was having a sale today so we picked up a couple racks of baby backs and some other things. I have been wanting to do pulled beef so we picked up a roast for that as well. The Rec-Tec is about to get a workout.


I'm with Switchback on this. What type of roast is good for pulled beef? Would it work for venison?
I remember my mom used to to do pulled "bbq" venison in the crock pot but I'd like to try something similar on the bbq.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

USMC TBone said:


> I'm with Switchback on this. What type of roast is good for pulled beef? Would it work for venison?
> I remember my mom used to to do pulled "bbq" venison in the crock pot but I'd like to try something similar on the bbq.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


Chuck of some sort. As far as venison goes I really don’t know.


----------



## GTO63

smoked a couple of pork butts to make pulled pork sandwiches for the guys at work, turned out pretty good!


----------



## pbuck

Looks good! ^^^^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## switchback84

Send us some details when you do it, sounds great


----------



## joesandi

Start of our sausage making weekend, which actually isn't until late Feb. Youth hunt here in Wi. and both grand kids were successful. ground 40# venison and 50# pork. Hopefully we get more success here moving forward.


----------



## USMC TBone

Some New York Strips and taters on the grill for the night. See if I can get pics of the finished product. The taters usually come out tasting like French fries. Lightly coat oil (preferably olive oil), sprinkle on some salt, cover with foil and place over coals for around a half hour, rotating now and then.









Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

Turned out pretty good. The kids' piece was just perfect for them, a bit thinner, and had just barely a bit of pink, but still tender. It's the one that's cut into small pieces.

Ours were a bit more done than I was hoping. I was shooting for medium for mine and got medium well. Was shooting for medium rare for the wife rand she got medium. I need a better meat thermometer, I had to shove this cheap one halfway up the shaft of the thermometer through the side of the meat to get an accurate reading.

Oh well, still tasted amazing though!!! Seasoned the wife and kids steaks with a sprinkling of Johnny's Seasoning Salt on both sides to keep it simple. My wife's a purest and just wants to taste the meat not seasonings. I like to have a bit more fun with mine. I seasoned mine with a light coating of olive oil followed by rubbing in lots of Montreal steak seasoning. Love that garlic and peppery flavor.











Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTO63

Looks awesome! making my mouth water!


----------



## nrlombar

Wish me luck this weekend fellas! Smoking 120# of pork shoulder in 5 MES w/ mailbox mod for my brother in laws wedding!

Hoping it does not get interesting!


----------



## pbuck

Good luck!!

Hopefully your sister doesn’t want something like that done when she gets married. :wink: :darkbeer:


----------



## 92xj

I finally got the smokehouse set up at the new house and needed to finish processing some deer meat in the freezer.
With this years ground part of my elk I made Italian sausage, breakfast sausage and straight grind for burgers, tacos, etc. 
So, I need a little cased sausage in my life and decided on Kielbasa and hotdogs out of deer. And then I still had a little grind left over and wanted to experiment with imitation bacon seasoning, so I made that as well. I have never ventured into the true frankfurter hotdog world until this weekend. I am amazed by the product, it taste like a freaking hotdog. Kielbasa always turns out good. The imitation bacon turned out incredibly good as well. I wouldn't put it in the same class as normal bacon. It's a really good breakfast type meat that I feel is the taste of bacon, ham and summer sausage in one. Sliced and eaten cold is amazing, sliced and heated/crisped in a skillet is amazing. All around really dang good and highly recommend.


----------



## 12-Ringer

USMC TBone said:


> I'm with Switchback on this. What type of roast is good for pulled beef? Would it work for venison?
> I remember my mom used to to do pulled "bbq" venison in the crock pot but I'd like to try something similar on the bbq.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


Top Round - London Broil - Giant has them on sale in my area BOGO....spent $24 and got 16lbs of grade A Angus...can't pass that up at that price...AWESOME for jerky too...









Key to the pulled beef is taking the IT HIGH - usually around 195-200 does it for me....


good luck!


Joe


----------



## USMC TBone

Thanks 12 ringer. I usually take a pork shoulder up to 200 to do pulled pork but wasn't sure how beef would do. It tends to be a bit leaner.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

That’s why I like a chuck roast over round myself for this. Chuck has more fat and connective tissue and does well when smoked low for a long time. Round is a leaner cut than chuck.


----------



## DV1

chaded said:


> Store was having a sale today so we picked up a couple racks of baby backs and some other things. I have been wanting to do pulled beef so we picked up a roast for that as well. The Rec-Tec is about to get a workout.


So how did the new grill perform?


----------



## chaded

DV1 said:


> So how did the new grill perform?


So far it is doing great. When I want to grill something I just pull up the app on my tablet and set the temperature and go throw meat on it when it’s ready. Lol. I have been doing a bunch of high heat grilling but nothing low and slow yet but it is becoming my favorite grill very quickly.


----------



## pbuck

Turkey breast brined and trussed and ready for a honey glaze and apple wood smoke.....


----------



## rhs341

pbuck said:


> Turkey breast brined and trussed and ready for a honey glaze and apple wood smoke.....


Man that looks good.....do you have it stuffed with anything?


----------



## pbuck

rhs341 said:


> Man that looks good.....do you have it stuffed with anything?


Not stuffed. I’m going to slice it down fairly thin to make sammies for hunting camp over the weekend. 

Getting there. IT is at 135.


----------



## 12-Ringer

looks good...

Joe


----------



## pbuck

All done..










And sliced up for samiches....


----------



## USMC TBone

Anyone else just try to lick their screens??
That looks damn tasty!!!

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rhs341

pbuck said:


> All done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And sliced up for samiches....


Looks awesome....I think I could smell it .....


----------



## GTO63

question for guys that make summer sausage, 
What are you guys using for fat? ground pork, pork fat? pork shoulder, I made a batch for the first time and I used 20 percent ground pork.
added cheddar cheese, tasted great but there was alot of crease on the outside of the meat after pulling casing off.
any suggestions?


----------



## mez

I use shoulder. If there was grease all over it you got it too hot when you smoked it and melted the fat. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

I use 4.5# pork shoulder with 8# of deer for a 12.5# pound batch and don’t have any problems. 

Sounds like your cook or IT temps got too high and you rendered the fat out. Anything over 185 ish degrees will cause the fat to melt.


----------



## GTO63

thanks, I think at one point I might cranked it to 200 trying to get it done faster. started low like 140 then increased it ten degrees every hour. Think I tried to rush it and raised the temp to 200 trying to get it done. next time I will keep to 180


----------



## Fulldraw_76

I recently saw Steve Renella make summer sausage on meateater and he used powdered Dextrose and Fermento. 

I have never made summer sausage and can't seem to find these ingredients locally. Are these commonly used in sausage making?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Fermento gives the sausage a little “tang” and quickens the curing process Some people also use citric acid but it’s not a necessity. 

I’ve used the citric and it does add to the flavor but you have to cook the sausages almost immediately after stuffing or risk having them dry out. I’d like rather not fool with with it.


----------



## DV1

That turkey looks great. I've done 6 breasts in the last month, kids say it's the best they've had. I did a honey glaze on some, a maple glaze on others with a kosher salt, black pepper and cayenne rub. Turkey was eaten thick sliced with a side of red skin potatoes, and also sliced some for sandwiches, built with ham, turkey, sriracha mayo and topped with sharp cheddar. Thrown in the oven to melt the cheese and then topped with pickles. One of my favorite sandwiches. No pics, kind of got out of the habit of taking pics. 

I did take a few pics of the brisket I did on Columbus Day. Smoked 15 hours, came out great. This is just the point sliced for burnt ends, which I I've been eating all week. Made a burnt end hash with jalapeno's, green bell peppers and onion, with some sharp cheddar cheese, fresh parsley and a fried egg on top. Had brisket sandwiches with the flat on brioche, with onion straws and pickles I made from the garden this year. I made a BBQ sauce from a basic sauce recipe and added equal parts brisket drippings which took it over the top.


----------



## pbuck

That brisket looks dam good! 

My brisket game is poor. I need to step it up.


----------



## RandyNight

pbuck said:


> Use this for 1 Liter water. Good for 2-3# meat. I usually double it. Put the brine and meat in a container so the meat is covered. Brine for 4-5 days in the fridge. I like to pull it and soak in plain water for 4-6 hours before smoking.
> 
> Basic rub of lots and lots of fresh ground blk pepper and a good sprinkle of coriander
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smoke at 220-230 till IT hits 140 then pull it and steam it. I just use a cake pan with a little water in it with the meat on a cooling rack and tented with foil. Stick it in the oven at 375 until IT hits 150.
> 
> Pull and slice thin. Enjoy!


Wanting to try this, but want to make sure on the 1.5 tsp pink cure. I use 2 tsp to 10# of sausage, this seems like a lot for 2-3# of meat. 
Just checking as this stuff is dangerous in large quantities. I see some recipes use Tenderquick instead of the real stuff.


----------



## sawtoothscream

Man I want brisket. Need to find a place top get one after deer season ends.


----------



## pbuck

RandyNight said:


> Wanting to try this, but want to make sure on the 1.5 tsp pink cure. I use 2 tsp to 10# of sausage, this seems like a lot for 2-3# of meat.
> Just checking as this stuff is dangerous in large quantities. I see some recipes use Tenderquick instead of the real stuff.


Cure ratios for brine aren’t the same as what is used in sausages. I looked up several beef pastrami recipes and they all call for 3 TABLESPOONS of #1 cure for brining a 7-10 pound brisket. 










One interesting note I did read while looking this up is that....

Diamond brand kosher salt actually has less salt per crystal than Morton’s. This may be worth trying out in your brines to get a little less salt on the meats. I’ve been using Morton’s.


----------



## RandyNight

Thanks, never tried pastrami, but want to. Went to check freezer and all my venison roasts are gone from last year, but have a few backstraps. Thinking of using one of those, I know I could get flamed for that....


----------



## pbuck

RandyNight said:


> Thanks, never tried pastrami, but want to. Went to check freezer and all my venison roasts are gone from last year, but have a few backstraps. Thinking of using one of those, I know I could get flamed for that....


Nah, but if you do make it, be prepared to make more. It’s that good. Only trouble is it gets eaten before you know it. 

Also, don’t leave the backstraps in the brine the full 5 days. 3 days is probably plenty since they’re not as thick and dense as most roasts but 4 likely won’t hurt. They won’t be as salty that way. 

And don’t forget to soak them in plain water for 6 or so hours before you smoke them to remove some of the saltiness. I change the water after the 1st hour or so.


----------



## IGluIt4U

All this discussion of pastrami has my mouth watering, so... a question to those who make it about the technique they use. I see some do the traditional smoke and steam to finish (as in pbuck's recipe) and I see some that appear to just smoke it to 150IT and call it a day. Both look good, from the pics that I have seen posted, does it really matter? Can I just use water in my water pan (electric smoker), which I haven't really been doing lately with what I have been smoking, but it would add some moisture to the cooking process if I did fill it and smoke it to 150 and skip the steam?

I'm fixing to put a small venison roast in the cure now to try my hand at it. I have a couple more if it works out as I hope :hungry:


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Anyone have a good snack stick recipe they could share, thank you.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Everybody talking about pastrami. I’ve got about 15 pounds in the fridge getting cured up now. Hoping to smoke it all this weekend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Fulldraw_76 said:


> Anyone have a good snack stick recipe they could share, thank you.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Owen Honey BBQ stick blend....you'll thank me later....

http://www.owensbbq.com/meat-stick-seasoning.html

Joe


----------



## USMC TBone

hokiehunter373 said:


> Everybody talking about pastrami. I’ve got about 15 pounds in the fridge getting cured up now. Hoping to smoke it all this weekend
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know it's probably not as good as the home cured stuff, but I've got a package of corned beef sitting in the freezer I need to prep and smoke for some pastrami whenever I get some time one of these weekends. Ideally I'd get it done before the late archery deer and elk seasons 

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Fulldraw_76 said:


> Anyone have a good snack stick recipe they could share, thank you.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Joe’s right. Owens honey bbq. 

Add some hi temp pepper jack cheese and it’s out of this world good.


----------



## pbuck

IGluIt4U said:


> All this discussion of pastrami has my mouth watering, so... a question to those who make it about the technique they use. I see some do the traditional smoke and steam to finish (as in pbuck's recipe) and I see some that appear to just smoke it to 150IT and call it a day. Both look good, from the pics that I have seen posted, does it really matter? Can I just use water in my water pan (electric smoker), which I haven't really been doing lately with what I have been smoking, but it would add some moisture to the cooking process if I did fill it and smoke it to 150 and skip the steam?
> 
> I'm fixing to put a small venison roast in the cure now to try my hand at it. I have a couple more if it works out as I hope :hungry:


One thing about the steam is it shortens the cook time considerably. I pre heat the oven and have the pan and foil ready before the IT hits 140. Once the meat is in the oven, the IT rises very quickly. To get that last 10 degs in a 220-230 smoker can take what seems like forever. 

That said I know some of the guys don’t steam and it seems to work for them.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> One thing about the steam is it shortens the cook time considerably. I pre heat the oven and have the pan and foil ready before the IT hits 140. Once the meat is in the oven, the IT rises very quickly. To get that last 10 degs in a 220-230 smoker can take what seems like forever.
> 
> That said I know some of the guys don’t steam and it seems to work for them.


I agree, I pull at 140 and take to 150-155 in the oven...it happens quickly and makes a difference...I do have an issue with much of he external seasoning coming off with the steam...how long do you let yours rest before you slice? I am guessing I am too impatient....

FYI - I replaced the salt with Adobe Red lid and it makes a BIG difference for the better in taste...almost NONE of that extra saltiness....give it a try, doubt you'll be disappointed....I've been doing these with top round when its on sale...can't keep the stuff long, goes before 1/2 time of the games I host. I actually use my slicer and slice it thin enough for party tray platter....take a slice of this, with a slice of smoked turkey breast, rolled with a slice of provolone and you'll think you've died and gone to culinary heaven.

I never use mesquite wood pellets, prefer the comp blend of cherry, hickory, maple....awesome on beef....

Joe


----------



## IGluIt4U

pbuck said:


> One thing about the steam is it shortens the cook time considerably. I pre heat the oven and have the pan and foil ready before the IT hits 140. Once the meat is in the oven, the IT rises very quickly. To get that last 10 degs in a 220-230 smoker can take what seems like forever.
> 
> That said I know some of the guys don’t steam and it seems to work for them.


Thanks for the feedback! I can see where that last 10 or so degrees is a lot faster in the oven vs the smoker, no doubt and the steaming is the traditional way to finish it but I was also worried about losing some of the seasoning during the steaming process as Joe commented. I'll look at a few more beef pastrami recipes before I finalize my first batch process.. that's part of the fun.


----------



## IGluIt4U

12-Ringer said:


> I agree, I pull at 140 and take to 150-155 in the oven...it happens quickly and makes a difference...I do have an issue with much of he external seasoning coming off with the steam...how long do you let yours rest before you slice? I am guessing I am too impatient....
> 
> FYI - I replaced the salt with Adobe Red lid and it makes a BIG difference for the better in taste...almost NONE of that extra saltiness....give it a try, doubt you'll be disappointed....I've been doing these with top round when its on sale...can't keep the stuff long, goes before 1/2 time of the games I host. I actually use my slicer and slice it thin enough for party tray platter....take a slice of this, with a slice of smoked turkey breast, rolled with a slice of provolone and you'll think you've died and gone to culinary heaven.
> 
> *I never use mesquite wood pellets, prefer the comp blend of cherry, hickory, maple....awesome on beef....
> *
> Joe


I am always experimenting with wood. I use real wood and have several varieties to pick and choose from. I use hickory and cherry quite a bit, but never tried maple. I use mesquite on a few different things as well, I like it's flavor. It all depends on what I am smoking and how strong a smoke flavor I want in it.... goose breast jerky cured with PS teriyaki blend and smoked over cherry is to die for. :wink:


----------



## pbuck

IGluIt4U said:


> Thanks for the feedback! I can see where that last 10 or so degrees is a lot faster in the oven vs the smoker, no doubt and the steaming is the traditional way to finish it but I was also worried about losing some of the seasoning during the steaming process as Joe commented. I'll look at a few more beef pastrami recipes before I finalize my first batch process.. that's part of the fun.


I go really heavy on the pepper and coriander at first. It is pretty wet at first but just let it rest and cool down after you pull it out of the steam and there’ll be plenty of seasoning left.


----------



## IGluIt4U

pbuck said:


> I go really heavy on the pepper and coriander at first. It is pretty wet at first but just let it rest and cool down after you pull it out of the steam and there’ll be plenty of seasoning left.


Thanks, I'll give it a shot and see how it goes the end of the week.


----------



## nrlombar

Ended up smoking 130# for the BIL's wedding. Went over awesome, got a lot of compliments and was personally pretty happy with the end product, especially for cranking it all out in 5 MES 30 w/ mailbox mods. Filled up a yeti 75 and a yeti 45. 

Had a couple people even ask if I would do events for them, I politely declined.

I forgot who posted it but been using the recipe with peach nectar that I found on here a while ago! Need to go back and find who it was to thank them!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

IGluIt4U said:


> Thanks for the feedback! I can see where that last 10 or so degrees is a lot faster in the oven vs the smoker, no doubt and the steaming is the traditional way to finish it but I was also worried about losing some of the seasoning during the steaming process as Joe commented. I'll look at a few more beef pastrami recipes before I finalize my first batch process.. that's part of the fun.


I steam at the end and have never had a problem losing seasoning. I do let it sit for quite some time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyNight

Backstrap pastrami on the egg. In brine 4 days, in plain water couple hours, Changed water and soaked overnight. Coriander and cracked pepper. Think I will sprinkle bit of red pepper flakes on it yet. 
What do you experts think?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyNight

Couldn't do the steaming in oven. After hour and a half on BGE little over 200 using plate setter it was done. Got a potluck snack after church tomorrow night gonna let my daughter make some sliders or something since wife in Ohio seeing our new grand baby. 
It is good, little stout since I like lot of pepper. Also sprinkled red pepper flakes on it. 








One end got shortened for samples...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

So I have a question for some of you seasoned pastrami makers. Some recipes I've seen you smoke it to 140-150, then steam to like 150-160. On some others without steaming I've seen people smoke to like 150 and then refrigerate for hours, or some will smoke/cook it till the IT goes all the way to 200 like a normal brisket. Is there anything rlwrong with taking it up to 200? Are there benefits to either?

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

No way I’d go to 200. It’s not like a brisket since it’s so lean. 

I smoke mine till it hits 140 ish then steam till it gets to 150-155. Being that the steam is so hot you’ll get a decent temp rise before you can get the meat out of the steaming pan so the finished temp is probably pushing 160. That’s more than enough for safe eating but not so much it dries out the meat.


----------



## USMC TBone

pbuck said:


> No way I’d go to 200. It’s not like a brisket since it’s so lean.
> 
> I smoke mine till it hits 140 ish then steam till it gets to 150-155. Being that the steam is so hot you’ll get a decent temp rise before you can get the meat out of the steaming pan so the finished temp is probably pushing 160. That’s more than enough for safe eating but not so much it dries out the meat.


A lot of the traditional recipes are from a brisket cut. You corn a brisket to make corned beef and then smoke it to make it pastrami.

I guess I should have been a bit more clear. I was talking about making pastrami from store bought corned beef brisket...

I can see where doing it from venison you wouldn't want to take it all the up to 200. Or for a leaner cut of beef for that matter.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

USMC TBone said:


> A lot of the traditional recipes are from a brisket cut. You corn a brisket to make corned beef and then smoke it to make it pastrami.
> 
> I guess I should have been a bit more clear. I was talking about making pastrami from store bought corned beef brisket...
> 
> I can see where doing it from venison you wouldn't want to take it all the up to 200. Or for a leaner cut of beef for that matter.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


Oh ok. I’m not up on the beef pastrami. Lol! Sorry bout that.


----------



## hokiehunter373

pbuck said:


> Oh ok. I’m not up on the beef pastrami. Lol! Sorry bout that.


Interesting PB. I’ve been smoking mine to 150 and steam to 200. Love it. But now you’ve got me curious and I’ve got about 15-20 pounds on the smoke now. Decisions decisions. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyNight

I'm definitely not a pro, only just made my first pastrami. But 150 or a bit over was perfect on the backstrap. One slice and I was thinking of turning a whole deer into pastrami! And I just learning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

RandyNight said:


> I'm definitely not a pro, only just made my first pastrami. But 150 or a bit over was perfect on the backstrap. One slice and I was thinking of turning a whole deer into pastrami! And I just learning.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is the problem. I need more meat to make everything I want. I don’t get nearly as much jerky made since I use the same rounds for pastrami. I love the stuff. 

The original recipe I used says 150 so I haven’t done much hotter than that. I usually pull it out about 152.


----------



## hokiehunter373

I’ve decided I’m gonna split my batch today and try both ways to compare. I’ll report the results. 

And agreed, I’m always wanting to make everything into pastrami now. Just too good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

I have three different recipes with finished IT's from 150-158.


----------



## hokiehunter373

What temps are you guys steaming at 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

I don't steam. I wrap in foil when I hit my last temp increase and finish to my IT. 
I personally think steaming is a wasted part of the process. When I pull some out of the freezer it's always moister than I'd prefer.


----------



## RandyNight

I was pleasantly surprised how moist the backstrap was. When I try grilling it wrapped in bacon it is too dry. Best way I have done backstrap alone so far was on a sandbar on Mississippi River. Only seasoning we had was salt and pepper. Sliced it and fried on a disc blade over open fire. Bunch of us dads with school age boys camping, it was gone quick as it was scorched. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IGluIt4U

Just sliced up a little of my first attempt using venison (a small roast from a late doe I took last year). I used pbuck's recipe as far as brine, added a little allspice to it and brined/corned for 5 days, rinsed and soaked overnight in water. Smoked over hickory to 140, pulled and put in the oven (375) over a pan of water and tented til it hit 150 and put it in a dish, covered with foil and let it rest for an hour or so. Man.... this is good stuff and now, as was mentioned earlier, I wish I had made more.  

I have a couple of larger roasts that I will do and I also have a bunch of goose, which I normally make jerky out of, but... in my research, I learned that they used to use goose breast for pastrami early on, then moved to beef belly/brisket as it became more economical, so... I'll try some sky carp pastrami as well here in the very near future.

Thanks to all for the guidance, I think this will be a hit for sure. :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Looks good, I made some with elk and it was delicious. Going to try venison here soon.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## IGluIt4U

It's delicious! I will take it out tomorrow and slice the rest up on my slicer when its cold and I'll start another batch brining in the fridge before the day is out.. :hungry:


----------



## IGluIt4U

adr1601 said:


> I don't steam. I wrap in foil when I hit my last temp increase and finish to my IT.
> I personally think steaming is a wasted part of the process. When I pull some out of the freezer it's always moister than I'd prefer.


I think that would work well too.. I almost tried that, or just taking it up to 150 in the smoker, as I usually get a stall around 130 with a small venison roast and once it starts moving again, it doesn't take long to climb another 5-10 degrees. I used water in my water pan this time around and next time I may just run it like that and take it up to 150 in the smoker and see how it compares.


----------



## pbuck

Sounds like a pastrami party the last few days!

It all looks great!

Glad y’all are liking it and are having fun adding your own twists


----------



## hokiehunter373

Here ya go. Lighter stuff to the back was smoked to 140 steamed to 155. Darker stuff to the front was smoked to 155 steamed to 185. I got impatient and didn’t go to 200. Still, the stuff to the front is more moist and in my completely biased opinion tastes better lol. I may not have had the oven temp high enough for the lower temp stuff because I didn’t feel that it really steamed. Regardless, damn delicious!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IGluIt4U

Hmmm.... looks like I may have to tweak my recipe a little more.... :chortle:

How do you steam it? I used a baking pan of water and suspended the meat over it on a cooling rack tented with foil in a 375 oven, but it wasn't sealed up tight, just loosely tented...


----------



## TauntoHawk

I'm going to have to give this stuff a try it looks really good


pbuck said:


> Sounds like a pastrami party the last few days!
> 
> It all looks great!
> 
> Glad y’all are liking it and are having fun adding your own twists


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

IGluIt4U said:


> Hmmm.... looks like I may have to tweak my recipe a little more.... :chortle:
> 
> How do you steam it? I used a baking pan of water and suspended the meat over it on a cooling rack tented with foil in a 375 oven, but it wasn't sealed up tight, just loosely tented...


That’s what I do but I try to seal it up tight. Haven’t been running as hot but I think that could me my problem at the lower temps. Looks like ima have to get another batch going after the next kill lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

hokiehunter373 said:


> That’s what I do but I try to seal it up tight. Haven’t been running as hot but I think that could me my problem at the lower temps. Looks like ima have to get another batch going after the next kill lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Basically how I do it. 

I usually have the oven pre heated to 375 and everything ready before the meat gets to 140 and put hot tap water in the pan when I stick it all in the oven. That way it doesn’t take as long to get it cookin again.


----------



## IGluIt4U

hokiehunter373 said:


> That’s what I do but I try to seal it up tight. Haven’t been running as hot but I think that could me my problem at the lower temps. Looks like ima have to get another batch going after the next kill lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





pbuck said:


> Basically how I do it.
> 
> I usually have the oven pre heated to 375 and everything ready before the meat gets to 140 and put hot tap water in the pan when I stick it all in the oven. That way it doesn’t take as long to get it cookin again.


I did basically that, had the oven going earlier at 350 for something else, just bumped it up to 375, put hot tap water in the pan and set the small roast I had on a cooling rack over the pan of water, but I didn't seal it up tight with foil, just tented it. I did add water to my water pan in the smoker and used that for the smoke, so it got some moisture that way and man was it good. I made a sammy today, pastrami and swiss on an onion roll, under the broiler for a few mins to melt the cheese and heat the pastrami a little.. to die for! Sorry, no pics, but I'll do it again soon, I'm sure. 

I am intriuged by the temps that hokie cooks to as well, so I will try that too on the next batch. I'll get some brining here soon, I have a couple more roasts from that late season doe that are going to get pastrami'd. :thumb:


----------



## hokiehunter373

IGluIt4U said:


> I did basically that, had the oven going earlier at 350 for something else, just bumped it up to 375, put hot tap water in the pan and set the small roast I had on a cooling rack over the pan of water, but I didn't seal it up tight with foil, just tented it. I did add water to my water pan in the smoker and used that for the smoke, so it got some moisture that way and man was it good. I made a sammy today, pastrami and swiss on an onion roll, under the broiler for a few mins to melt the cheese and heat the pastrami a little.. to die for! Sorry, no pics, but I'll do it again soon, I'm sure.
> 
> I am intriuged by the temps that hokie cooks to as well, so I will try that too on the next batch. I'll get some brining here soon, I have a couple more roasts from that late season doe that are going to get pastrami'd. :thumb:


Do yourself a favor, make a Reuben, and never look back lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

hokiehunter373 said:


> Do yourself a favor, make a Reuben, and never look back lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep!


----------



## hokiehunter373

You guys have any jerky recipes using ground?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IGluIt4U

hokiehunter373 said:


> You guys have any jerky recipes using ground?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Reuben was on point for sure!

I have been using the jerky cure from PS Seasonings that Joe recommended a while back. They have a myriad of flavors but lately I have been doing mostly goose breast jerky, so it's whole meat method, but the cure comes with recipes for whole meat (smoke house method), ground meat and dehydrated methods as well. I have played a little with venison jerky, but honestly not much, as I find better things to do with venison. The goose breast jerky I do with their teriyaki cure and smoke it over cherry and it's awesome. I like their jerky mix, as it is a cure as well as the flavoring, so it doesn't need refrigeration after you smoke it, as long as you get it pretty well dried out. I often keep some in the pantry, just vacuum sealed, or in a brown paper bag, for several weeks or months. 

http://mam.soundestlink.com/link/5b...72198653ed6f1e60e900/5aaadf8545fb91388d068279


----------



## joesandi

hokiehunter373 said:


> You guys have any jerky recipes using ground?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use Grandma lamure's spice and slice, but I add a tablespoon of garlic pepper to spice it up.


----------



## GTO63

Been raining all day here in Ohio, so I decided to smoke some summer sausage and make some jerky with the last of my burger from last years deer.
Made 15 lbs summer sausage and 8 lbs of ground jerky, for the summer sausage I used Lems seasoning and cheese , and for the ground jerky I used Nesco brand seasoning. I mixed some sweet hardwoods and spicy hot seasoning. Gives it a sweet and spicy jerky.
Now the wait! I will post pics when done.


----------



## hokiehunter373

GTO63 said:


> Been raining all day here in Ohio, so I decided to smoke some summer sausage and make some jerky with the last of my burger from last years deer.
> Made 15 lbs summer sausage and 8 lbs of ground jerky, for the summer sausage I used Lems seasoning and cheese , and for the ground jerky I used Nesco brand seasoning. I mixed some sweet hardwoods and spicy hot seasoning. Gives it a sweet and spicy jerky.
> Now the wait! I will post pics when done.


What temp/how long do you smoke the jerky? Others please chime in as well. I’ve only done jerky in the oven before so I’m curious 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

joesandi said:


> I use Grandma lamure's spice and slice, but I add a tablespoon of garlic pepper to spice it up.


Temp and time to smoke?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTO63

hokiehunter373 said:


> What temp/how long do you smoke the jerky? Others please chime in as well. I’ve only done jerky in the oven before so I’m curious
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The jerky is in the dehydrator set on 140 degrees, takes roughly six hours maybe little longer. The summer sausage I started at 120 for the first hour, then 150 for four hours then set the temp to 170 for the rest of the smoke till it reaches internal temp of 155. Right now I am about half way thru


----------



## chaded

I don’t normally wrap ribs but last night I wanted to try something different. I did the 3-2-1 method and when I wrapped them I used honey, brown sugar, butter, and some really good apple butter. They were very good and I probably will be making them like that for awhile. The rec-Tec also worked perfectly.


----------



## sawtoothscream

chaded said:


> I don’t normally wrap ribs but last night I wanted to try something different. I did the 3-2-1 method and when I wrapped them I used honey, brown sugar, butter, and some really good apple butter. They were very good and I probably will be making them like that for awhile. The rec-Tec also worked perfectly.


Did my last few ribs with foil, butter and brown sugar. I'm sold on it, my baby backs I do 2.5-1- however long it takes to finish


----------



## GTO63

Jerky is done! started out at 8 lbs.......trying to keep the grand kids from eating it all..lol but hey that's what its all about!


----------



## chaded

I’d have a hard time not eating it all the first day. Lol


----------



## GTO63

how long is it taking you guys to smoke summer sausage, been smoking for 11 hours now, internal is only at 139.
started my temp at 120 for the first hour, then 150 for the next four hours then I bumped it up to 180 for the rest of the cook. seems like it has stalled at the 138/139 mark.


----------



## pbuck

GTO63 said:


> how long is it taking you guys to smoke summer sausage, been smoking for 11 hours now, internal is only at 139.
> started my temp at 120 for the first hour, then 150 for the next four hours then I bumped it up to 180 for the rest of the cook. seems like it has stalled at the 138/139 mark.


10-12 hours for me. Fight the urge to bump temp up tho. 

Do you have a reliable temp probe in the smoker?


----------



## GTO63

pbuck said:


> 10-12 hours for me. Fight the urge to bump temp up tho.
> 
> Do you have a reliable temp probe in the smoker?


yeah I am using the prob that came with the smoker, I have checked the temp with thermal pin as well, and they are fairly close. been 12 hours now, been stuck at 138-140 for the last two hours. thinking about finishing in the oven...lol


----------



## GTO63

Hey pbuck, do you use ice bath or just shower with cold water, and how long do you let it bloom before going in the fridge? thanks for your advice
Steve


----------



## adr1601

GTO63 said:


> yeah I am using the prob that came with the smoker, I have checked the temp with thermal pin as well, and they are fairly close. been 12 hours now, been stuck at 138-140 for the last two hours. thinking about finishing in the oven...lol


If you open the door to ck the temp it adds a significant amount to the time. You really need two temp probes in the product you can ck without opening the door. Bump it 10 degrees and ride it out. When I was learning I pulled stuff out and put it in the oven, but it would drop the temp in the product and I would just have to gain that back in the oven. In the end it would dry out or render out some of the fat making it a lesser finished product. 

You need to put probes in the meat and never open the door till it's done. 

Waiting for pics !!


----------



## adr1601

Also when it's cold out I had better results keeping the vent closed which would keep less cold air from entering the smoker.


----------



## GTO63

adr1601 said:


> If you open the door to ck the temp it adds a significant amount to the time. You really need two temp probes in the product you can ck without opening the door. Bump it 10 degrees and ride it out. When I was learning I pulled stuff out and put it in the oven, but it would drop the temp in the product and I would just have to gain that back in the oven. In the end it would dry out or render out some of the fat making it a lesser finished product.
> 
> You need to put probes in the meat and never open the door till it's done.
> 
> Waiting for pics !!


Thanks I really didnt open the door except one time to see if the smoker prob was accurate which it was, I got impatient and pulled them and stuck them in oven at 175.
thank you for your help, will post pics tomorrow after hunting.


----------



## GTO63

adr1601 said:


> Also when it's cold out I had better results keeping the vent closed which would keep less cold air from entering the smoker.


Yeah kept the vents open the first hour then closed them to about a quarter open the rest of the smoke.

I need a better smoker, had problems with the controls, called Smoke Hollow and they sent me another one. Smoked a pork butt two weeks ago and could not get it over 250. it was non windy day and temps fairly warm. its not a quality smoker.


----------



## pbuck

GTO63 said:


> yeah I am using the prob that came with the smoker, I have checked the temp with thermal pin as well, and they are fairly close. been 12 hours now, been stuck at 138-140 for the last two hours. thinking about finishing in the oven...lol


Ok. My smoker is about 10 deg off high. 180 is really 170. 

I won’t go any higher than 185 cause you’ll get a little higher swings and risk fat out.


----------



## pbuck

GTO63 said:


> Hey pbuck, do you use ice bath or just shower with cold water, and how long do you let it bloom before going in the fridge? thanks for your advice
> Steve


I don’t water bath. Just hang it 10 or so hours to cool. I talked to the owner of askthemeatman.com and he said they don’t water bath SS anymore.


----------



## GTO63

pbuck said:


> I don’t water bath. Just hang it 10 or so hours to cool. I talked to the owner of askthemeatman.com and he said they don’t water bath SS anymore.


oh wow. Ok I just stuck them in the bath. finished in the oven till they reached 152, I immediately stuck them in a cold water bath and got them down to around 115 degrees. dried them off and they are now hanging for a few hours, Next time I will try that...thank you!


----------



## pbuck

Can’t hurt I guess. I’m sure they’ll be good.


----------



## GTO63

pbuck said:


> Can’t hurt I guess. I’m sure they’ll be good.


hope so, jalapeno and cheddar cheese. I will let them chill over night in the fridge then tomorrow I will slice one open and post a pic after I get back from hunting....thanks guys


----------



## pbuck

Breakfast of summer sausage?


----------



## GTO63

Summer sausage turned out great, really good. It was greasy the last time I had made it! Thanks pbuck for suggesting to keep the temp lower than 180. It was perfect


----------



## pbuck

Man that does look good! Glad it turned out better for ya. 

I’d check that smoker probe again to make sure it’s not off more than you think.

What seasonings did you use? Meat mixture?


----------



## GTO63

Thanks! I used 12 lbs deer burger with 3 lbs ground pork and I used 2 lbs of cheddar cheese. The seasoning I use was LEM Jalapeno summer sausage seasoning. Yeah my smoker probe good be off. Think I am going to get me a new thermometer, looking at the Iqrill by Weber. or something similar.


----------



## USMC TBone

This is the post that just keeps giving.

My phone screen keeps getting cleaned off everytime I lick the screen trying to get a taste of one of those pictures, LOL!!!!

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTO63

USMC TBone said:


> This is the post that just keeps giving.
> 
> My phone screen keeps getting cleaned off everytime I lick the screen trying to get a taste of one of those pictures, LOL!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


lol...some how we need to come up with scratch and sniff pictures...lol


----------



## hokiehunter373

Here ya go USMC 




























Used some of last weekends pastrami to make open faced ruebens for the work crew 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTO63

Went to dicks to buy some scent spray.......ended up coming home with a pellet grill...lol couldnt turn it down was really cheap plus I have been wanting one.
Its a BigHorn pellet grill. Was $400 and they had it marked down to $200 trying to get rid of it. It was the last one and it was the floor model. Guy said he would knock off another $25 making it for sale for $175. So it came home with me!


----------



## ruffme

It's chub season!

Witts mild summer sausage.
1/2 hot pepper cheese
1/2 cheddar
resting overnight will go in the smoker with hickory in the morning.


----------



## DV1

12-Ringer said:


> FYI - I replaced the salt with Adobe Red lid and it makes a BIG difference for the better in taste...almost NONE of that extra saltiness....give it a try, doubt you'll be disappointed....
> 
> Joe


You use the Adobe in the brine instead of Kosher salt? Getting ready to do about 5-6 lbs tomorrow.


----------



## DV1

pbuck said:


> Basically how I do it.
> 
> I usually have the oven pre heated to 375 and everything ready before the meat gets to 140 and put hot tap water in the pan when I stick it all in the oven. That way it doesn’t take as long to get it cookin again.


May have missed it earlier but after removing the meat from the brine, do you soak in clean water for a time, or just rinse, rub and smoke?


----------



## pbuck

I rinse then soak for at least 6 hrs and change the water after a couple. I’ve soaked overnight and it still tasted good.


----------



## 12-Ringer

DV1 said:


> You use the Adobe in the brine instead of Kosher salt? Getting ready to do about 5-6 lbs tomorrow.


Yes


----------



## birddown12

tons of great ideas!! I'm Keto everything, but looks like I can pull some good stuff from here


----------



## ruffme

Chubs are done. Smoked them from 9am to 3pm...6 hrs to IT of 156 in hickory.
Rind is perfect, peel comes right off no meat tear...

I used Wittt's summer sausage seasoning from Ask The Meat Guy. Followed the directions to a T. I did 60/40 with ground pork.
1lb of hot pepper cheese for one batch and 1lb cheddar for the other. In the future I would go 1 1/2lbs of cheese, especially the hot pepper.

Wife says it's great, and she is not a big sausage or venison fan! The Witt's seasoning mix very nice mild mix but the part I really like is it is much less salty than some others I have tried.
It is just a very mild not overly salty good mix. I will use it again in the future! The only drawback is it only comes in 25lb sizes.

If you like a mild, less salty summer sausage, give the Witt's a try. I give it 5/5 stars!


----------



## pbuck

redruff said:


> Chubs are done. Smoked them from 9am to 3pm...6 hrs to IT of 156 in hickory.
> Rind is perfect, peel comes right off no meat tear...
> 
> I used Wittt's summer sausage seasoning from Ask The Meat Guy. Followed the directions to a T. I did 60/40 with ground pork.
> 1lb of hot pepper cheese for one batch and 1lb cheddar for the other. In the future I would go 1 1/2lbs of cheese, especially the hot pepper.
> 
> Wife says it's great, and she is not a big sausage or venison fan! The Witt's seasoning mix very nice mild mix but the part I really like is it is much less salty than some others I have tried.
> It is just a very mild not overly salty good mix. I will use it again in the future! The only drawback is it only comes in 25lb sizes.
> 
> If you like a mild, less salty summer sausage, give the Witt's a try. I give it 5/5 stars!


Looks tasty, Red. I’m bout out of SS and just got some hi temp cheese to make more. 

Been using the Witts seasoning from them for a while now. Just an all round good taste and I don’t see me using anything else. 

Only thing I do is add 3 or 4 tblsp whole mustard seeds to a 12.5# batch. Not sure it makes any difference but I’ve always added them to any SS I’ve ever made.


----------



## ruffme

pbuck said:


> Looks tasty, Red. I’m bout out of SS and just got some hi temp cheese to make more.
> 
> Been using the Witts seasoning from them for a while now. Just an all round good taste and I don’t see me using anything else.
> 
> Only thing I do is add 3 or 4 tblsp whole mustard seeds to a 12.5# batch. Not sure it makes any difference but I’ve always added them to any SS I’ve ever made.


dang 
I always forget the mustard seed!

I think I'm sticking with the Witt's as well!


----------



## Ishi Spirit

hokiehunter373 said:


> Here ya go USMC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used some of last weekends pastrami to make open faced ruebens for the work crew
> 
> Please explain what is on the open face sandwich.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Hokiehunter373 what is all on that Sammie?
Looks gooood!


----------



## hokiehunter373

Ishi Spirit said:


> Hey Hokiehunter373 what is all on that Sammie?
> Looks gooood!


Marble rye, 1000 island, kraut, pastrami and swiss 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Haven’t done a pizza on the BGE in a while. Carmelized apples and onions, grilled NY strip slices, and Monterey Jack cheese.


----------



## smokin x's

nicko said:


> Haven’t done a pizza on the BGE in a while. Carmelized apples and onions, grilled NY strip slices, and Monterey Jack cheese.


That sounds and looks ridiculously good

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Looks delicious, Nicko! The BGE rocks pizzas.


----------



## nicko

pbuck said:


> Looks delicious, Nicko! The BGE rocks pizzas.


Absolutely!!!


----------



## nicko

smokin x's said:


> That sounds and looks ridiculously good
> 
> Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


The apples and onions are really good. My wife told me she was cooking them up one time I had some steaks going and I was thinking "ehhhhh......". First taste and I was hooked.


----------



## blademan

Oh man, why did I click on this. Just had to order a smoker.


----------



## nrlombar

Anyone have any good recipes for ground jerkey using a jerkey gun? I have never done it but want to burn up the last of my ground venison from last year. Also any reccomendations on good jerkey guns would be appreciated.


----------



## GTO63

nrlombar said:


> Anyone have any good recipes for ground jerkey using a jerkey gun? I have never done it but want to burn up the last of my ground venison from last year. Also any reccomendations on good jerkey guns would be appreciated.


I use Nesco seasoning for my ground jerky, sure there is better out there, but thats what I use. Jerky gun I use jerky cannon.


----------



## pbuck

Well, they’re not smoked but I made up 12.5# of jalapeño/cheddar vinny brats today.


----------



## DV1

Pastrami came out pretty good. I love making reuben's from it but a hot pastrami with Swiss, mustard and pickles on marble rye is pretty darn good too.


----------



## pbuck

^^^^^That looks delicious! 

I had some short brats from the ends when I linked em so I gave them a little cold smoke in the grill with the maze tube then cooked em up. Just wanted to make sure they were edible. They were. Lol!


----------



## IGluIt4U

Mmmm.. pastrami! I have a couple of roasts (about 6lbs) brining/corning now, should be ready to smoke/steam on Monday. :hungry:

I'm gonna take it a little higher like hokiehunter does and compare it to my last batch, which was pretty darned good for a first try.


----------



## hokiehunter373

IGluIt4U said:


> Mmmm.. pastrami! I have a couple of roasts (about 6lbs) brining/corning now, should be ready to smoke/steam on Monday. :hungry:
> 
> I'm gonna take it a little higher like hokiehunter does and compare it to my last batch, which was pretty darned good for a first try.


Lemme know how it compares! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IGluIt4U

hokiehunter373 said:


> Lemme know how it compares!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll find out soon and lemme say... it was really hard not choppin a hunk off before I put these in the oven to steam for a while!! Smoked them to 150 and we'll see how far I go in the oven, they are up to 175 right now and coming up pretty fast, so I will likely target about 190 to pull em and let them stand for a while.


----------



## adr1601

pbuck said:


> Well, they’re not smoked but I made up 12.5# of jalapeño/cheddar vinny brats today.


Looks like your still a fan of the collagen casings?


----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> Looks like your still a fan of the collagen casings?


Yeah I did much better this time. I paid more attention to not stuffing too tight and only had 1 blow out. That made it easier to link also. They’re much less work than natural and are tender but still have a little snap. I like the slightly smaller size since they fit on a regular hot dog bun. 

These are the 30mm fresh casings from Walton’s.


----------



## pbuck

IGluIt4U said:


> I'll find out soon and lemme say... it was really hard not choppin a hunk off before I put these in the oven to steam for a while!! Smoked them to 150 and we'll see how far I go in the oven, they are up to 175 right now and coming up pretty fast, so I will likely target about 190 to pull em and let them stand for a while.
> 
> View attachment 6651453


Dang my mouth is watering!!


----------



## ruffme

Any have a good venison wiener spice mix? Any tips would be helpful as well!
Would prefer a premix.

Thanks in advance


----------



## hokiehunter373

IGluIt4U said:


> I'll find out soon and lemme say... it was really hard not choppin a hunk off before I put these in the oven to steam for a while!! Smoked them to 150 and we'll see how far I go in the oven, they are up to 175 right now and coming up pretty fast, so I will likely target about 190 to pull em and let them stand for a while.
> 
> View attachment 6651453


Wellllll?


----------



## Checkmate

I am going to try a pastrami (2# roast from a doe) which has been in the brine since Monday night. My question is: does anyone have any ideas on time that it will take to smoke this to ~140 internal followed by the steam to ~150? I ask as I am working this weekend and don't want to start unless I can finish. Sorry I am sure this type of question has been answered before but I wasn't able to find it easily. Thanks for all the great recipe ideas!


----------



## pbuck

Checkmate said:


> I am going to try a pastrami (2# roast from a doe) which has been in the brine since Monday night. My question is: does anyone have any ideas on time that it will take to smoke this to ~140 internal followed by the steam to ~150? I ask as I am working this weekend and don't want to start unless I can finish. Sorry I am sure this type of question has been answered before but I wasn't able to find it easily. Thanks for all the great recipe ideas!


If you pull it out of the fridge and let it warm up some I’d say it’ll only take about 1.5 hours in the smoke @ 220-230, give or take. Then, if you have the oven pre heated and everything ready, 15 minutes or so in the steam. So, probably less than 3 hrs cook time. Of course that’s not including setting up the smoker and all. 

Be sure to rinse and soak that roast for several hours. Overnight if possible. It might be a little salty without a good soak. Change the water out after 3 or 4 hours. 

3 days is usually enough time to brine if it’s 3# or under. I do 4 days just to be sure.


----------



## Checkmate

thanks pbuck!


----------



## Checkmate

Holy crap this stuff is good! Going to be a bunch more of this made in my house. Now I just have to figure out a way to kill another deer, only have 3 more roasts left  Took it out of the fridge and smoked for ~2 hours at 225 to reach 142 internal. Steamed for ~15 minutes and was 160 internal and pulled. Rested for 30 minutes and made dinner with it. Do you guys who take it higher (180s/190s internal) think it is more tender or what do you feel are the benefits of the higher IT? Also do you take it that high in the steam or when do you pull from smoke?


----------



## Checkmate

Tried the Rueben and the pickles/mustard combo from earlier in the thread. Also wife wanted to try the pickles with thousand island. All were good. Not sure if I have a favorite. Thanks for all the help on this. There is a ton of extremely useful info in this thread and I really appreciate everyone's contributions. They are definitely helping me and my family eat more tasty food!


----------



## RandyNight

Got my second batch of pastrami about through ! Finished the backstrap on the BGE but the thicker venison roast is being steamed in the oven. My son heard about it, they are driving down from Ohio for Thanksgiving. He has some backstrap brining and we will smoke it when he gets here. Roadkill backstrap as he hasn't arrowed one yet. (Got one Mississippi ******* in the Buckeye state)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

How many guys are smoking turkeys for Thanksgiving? I've got an extra turkey I might do over the weekend 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bambikiller

TauntoHawk said:


> How many guys are smoking turkeys for Thanksgiving? I've got an extra turkey I might do over the weekend
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Yes sir


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

redruff said:


> Any have a good venison wiener spice mix? Any tips would be helpful as well!
> Would prefer a premix.
> 
> Thanks in advance


I've settled on the Blue Ribbon premix from PS seasoning and sheep casings. 

I'm willing to help in any way.


----------



## adr1601

TauntoHawk said:


> How many guys are smoking turkeys for Thanksgiving? I've got an extra turkey I might do over the weekend
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I've got two in the freezer, but I wasn't suppose to be home for Thanksgiving so they're too frozen to do now. I have two chicken on tap for tomorrow.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Do you brine or inject? Any basting during the process?


bambikiller said:


> Yes sir
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

TauntoHawk said:


> How many guys are smoking turkeys for Thanksgiving? I've got an extra turkey I might do over the weekend
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I’ll have one in the BGE tomorrow morning.

Dry brining mine in the fridge since this morning.


----------



## Buckeye Buck

I will be smoking two turkeys one will be a maple babecue flavor and the other will be a bacon butter flavor. Have done the maple before was excellent and this will be the first try doing the bacon butter bird. Hopefully the family likes it.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

TauntoHawk said:


> How many guys are smoking turkeys for Thanksgiving? I've got an extra turkey I might do over the weekend
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I have a 14 pounder wet brining now. The cook starts at 7:30 Thanksgiving morning.


----------



## pbuck

Have my bird on life support. 

The prognosis is not looking good though.


----------



## Eddie12

Both turkeys are done! I used old faithful (MES 30). I like to stand them up and I can’t do that in my Traeger. Gobble till you wobble! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Eddie12 said:


> Both turkeys are done! I used old faithful (MES 30). I like to stand them up and I can’t do that in my Traeger. Gobble till you wobble!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


BOTH are done?


----------



## pbuck

Haven’t cut into mine yet. A slight change in plans has us eating it tomorrow. Hope it’s good as it looks and smells!


----------



## Eddie12

pbuck said:


> BOTH are done?


Ha Ha Well in just a bit the bourbon might be going! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

View attachment 6660159

View attachment 6660161

Some home brew to wash it down.


----------



## pbuck

Happy Thanksgiving, guys!!!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

Spatchcocked bird and pecan pie on the pit boss. Didn't take an after pic of the pie, but it was awesome.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

pbuck said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, guys!!!


Happy Thanksgiving P! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Still have not dropped a deer yet so I’ve had to resort to making summer sausage with ground beef. GASP!!!!


----------



## dubllung4

I have a question for all of you venison pastrami experts. I did my first small pastrami roast (2.5#) this week. I followed pbucks recipe and let it sit in the brine for 5 1/2 days. I was very pleased with how it turned out except the brine did not fully penetrate the meat? It only made it 1/2" at most which really surprised me given how long it soaked. Could my tender quick have been bad? Anyone else had this happen?


----------



## adr1601

My noted say 3 days for every inch of meat thickness and 1-2 days extra for safe measures. I thought his recipe called for the pink curing salt?


----------



## hokiehunter373

dubllung4 said:


> I have a question for all of you venison pastrami experts. I did my first small pastrami roast (2.5#) this week. I followed pbucks recipe and let it sit in the brine for 5 1/2 days. I was very pleased with how it turned out except the brine did not fully penetrate the meat? It only made it 1/2" at most which really surprised me given how long it soaked. Could my tender quick have been bad? Anyone else had this happen?


I haven’t had this happen. I would think that should have been enough time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Was the meat frozen?


hokiehunter373 said:


> I haven’t had this happen. I would think that should have been enough time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

Fulldraw_76 said:


> Was the meat frozen?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Good thought. I know 35 degrees is the coldest things are suppose to be for the curing process to work, so even if it was partially frozen, and stuck in a cold brine it could possibly slow the process a day or two.


----------



## DV1

dubllung4 said:


> I have a question for all of you venison pastrami experts. I did my first small pastrami roast (2.5#) this week. I followed pbucks recipe and let it sit in the brine for 5 1/2 days. I was very pleased with how it turned out except the brine did not fully penetrate the meat? It only made it 1/2" at most which really surprised me given how long it soaked. Could my tender quick have been bad? Anyone else had this happen?


Not an expert but I don't use tender quick. I use instacure #1. Don't know if that makes a difference.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Fulldraw_76 said:


> Was the meat frozen?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


I certainly don’t do mine frozen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

I’d say it was the tender quick. Try instacure #1 as DV1 says.


----------



## archery76

Looks Delicious!


----------



## dubllung4

pbuck said:


> I’d say it was the tender quick. Try instacure #1 as DV1 says.


Thanks. I looked at several recipes and probably got mixed up using the Tenderquick. It looks like I should have used more.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

dubllung4 said:


> I have a question for all of you venison pastrami experts. I did my first small pastrami roast (2.5#) this week. I followed pbucks recipe and let it sit in the brine for 5 1/2 days. I was very pleased with how it turned out except the brine did not fully penetrate the meat? It only made it 1/2" at most which really surprised me given how long it soaked. Could my tender quick have been bad? Anyone else had this happen?


One TBS per pound of meat.... no more no less. I use TC mostly and I let it cure two days per inch of meat and never use TC if meat is over 3 inches thick. My normal roasts are 2 1/2 inches thick. With that thickness I go 8 days and it’s always cured to the center. If not let it cure till it reaches the center.


----------



## pbuck

With the #1 instacure 3 days in the brine is usually enough for a normal 2-3# deer roast but I always go at least 4 days just to be sure. I’d worry about too much salt using the TC with my recipe.


----------



## adr1601

My original recipe was a dry rub cure using TQ and it worked fine at 3 days per inch.


----------



## dubllung4

Thanks guys. Now that I have that figured out does anyone have any good appetizer or hors d'oeuvres recommendations for a wedding? Something that can be made ahead of time. Really open to all suggestions, smoked or not.


----------



## pbuck

dubllung4 said:


> Thanks guys. Now that I have that figured out does anyone have any good appetizer or hors d'oeuvres recommendations for a wedding? Something that can be made ahead of time. Really open to all suggestions, smoked or not.


Google Atomic buffalo turds.


----------



## 12-Ringer

dubllung4 said:


> Thanks guys. Now that I have that figured out does anyone have any good appetizer or hors d'oeuvres recommendations for a wedding? Something that can be made ahead of time. Really open to all suggestions, smoked or not.


Bacon wrapped shrimp or scallops are always a hit and are fine at room temp...his is the way I prepare mine....

peeled, deveined, tail off, raw shrimp
raw sea scallops

I prepare both the same way....
rinse with cool tap water and pat dry
separate and put in large 2-gall zip lock bag
add 1-1.5 tblspns of olive oil to each
(you can you a commercial seasoning now if you want like Old Bay or Tony Chachere’s)
I use... 1 tblspn coarse sea salt
1 tblspn coarse black pepper 
1 tblspn garlic powder
2-3 tblspns smoked paprika

with the seafood and seasonings in the bag, seal the bag, mix together with your hands until it appears they're all coated...the paprika should give a reddish tint, once mixed I get them in the fridge for about an hour, 45-minutes, minimum

With the seafood in the fridge I get the smoker and bacon ready as you don't want to use raw bacon because the scallops and shrimp will both cook much faster than that bacon, as such you need to pre-cook the bacon. I have tried a lot of methods and have settled on using the oven. I have found that I can get about 1lb of thick-cut bacon on a standard cooking sheet. I line the cooking sheets with foil and try as best as I can to squeeze three trays (3lbs of bacon) in the oven and then I turn the oven on at a temp of 375 and set the timer for 20-mins. It is important that the oven is NOT preheated when the bacon goes in. There are a lot of variables with this method e.g., how fast your oven heats, how much bacon is in the oven, how thick the slices are, etc…you want to keep an eye on it as you don’t want any of the bacon crisping…you want the fat be almost transparent. A practice run or two helps, but when you figure it our it is WELL worth it…in fact it’s the only way I cook/pre-cook bacon now for just about anything I make.

As the bacon starts to get to where I like it (again usually around 20-minutes), I will pull it out of the oven, drain the grease, pat dry with paper towel, arrange on a platter/platter in such a way that it is as flat as possible and put in the fridge for about 30-minutes.

With both the bacon and seafood in the fridge I turn my attention to the smoker. I stay away from hearty woods like oak and hickory when working with seafood and tend to work with a 50/50 combo of peach/apple or peach/cherry. You will also want some additional moisture in the smoker, so I will add a water pan and typically add apple juice to it. I get the smoker going at 225 degrees as I want the smoke in there as soon as the shrimp and scallops go it, because they will cook in roughly an hour and don’t want to waste any time in there without smoke.

Once the seafood has been in the fridge for about an hour, the bacon is usually cooled enough. I will remove both and simply wrap the scallops and shrimp with the bacon. I have found it to be important NOT to overlap the bacon on either the shrimp or the scallops (impacts the cooking). Basically, I take the seafood, make one pass with the bacon and use a knife to trim the bacon so that it does not overlap itself. Depending on size of scallops, shrimp and bacon, I may get two scallops wrapped with a single strop of bacon. I use a toothpick to keep the bacon on the scallop, often not needed with the shrimp. Once wrapped, I will sprinkle some additional smoked paprika and garlic power on the shrimp and scallops. I use a grill screen to be sure nothing falls through the grates in the smoker. I will put the scallops in about 10-minutes ahead of the shrimp, and cook for about an hour….I like the scallops to reach an IT around 140 and the shrimp around 130. When they reach this temp your bacon should be crisped or very close to it.
You can easily make an incredible dipping sauce as well using all of the bacon bits left over from trimming.

Crisp the bacon in a frying pan and remove the bits but leave the grease, add two sticks of un-salted butter, 1 cup of heavy whipping cream, 1 cup of parmesan cheese, 8oz of cream cheese. Mix all of these ingredients in the same pan that you crisped the bacon, ensuring the cheeses are melted and evenly distributed throughout the mixture. If you prefer more a of “runny” sauce, I suggest adding milk to reach your preferred consistency. Once the sauce has been heated and reaches the preferred consistency add back the bacon bits and two tablespoons of the smoked paprika. The parmesan and bacon give it plenty of salt, but some prefer a bit more, I suggest giving Adobe (Red Lid) a shot, it awakens the flavors without adding that salty taste.

Hope I gave you something to think about.

Joe


----------



## Luke M

12-Ringer, Thank you for that incredible write up! I am going to give this a try, it sounds amazing!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Luke M said:


> 12-Ringer, Thank you for that incredible write up! I am going to give this a try, it sounds amazing!


once you get the bacon part down, you'll do it all the time.... a nice twist, use oli oil and Old Bay instead of the seasoning I mentioned, once you pull the bacon and pat it dry, sprinkle brown sugar over the top if it before you put in the fridge, then wrap your spicy scallop/shrimp, with the brown sugar bacon before you smoke it...sweet/heat that everyone tries to figure out, only problem they keep coming back for more and more and more...

Good luck and if you pull the trigger, share your thoughts.

Joe


----------



## Luke M

12-Ringer said:


> once you get the bacon part down, you'll do it all the time.... a nice twist, use oli oil and Old Bay instead of the seasoning I mentioned, once you pull the bacon and pat it dry, sprinkle brown sugar over the top if it before you put in the fridge, then wrap your spicy scallop/shrimp, with the brown sugar bacon before you smoke it...sweet/heat that everyone tries to figure out, only problem they keep coming back for more and more and more...
> 
> Good luck and if you pull the trigger, share your thoughts.
> 
> Joe


Will do, thank you for that added input!


----------



## TauntoHawk

Thanks for the 11am hunger pains at the office after reading this.


12-Ringer said:


> Bacon wrapped shrimp or scallops are always a hit and are fine at room temp...his is the way I prepare mine....
> 
> peeled, deveined, tail off, raw shrimp
> raw sea scallops
> 
> I prepare both the same way....
> rinse with cool tap water and pat dry
> separate and put in large 2-gall zip lock bag
> add 1-1.5 tblspns of olive oil to each
> (you can you a commercial seasoning now if you want like Old Bay or Tony Chachere’s)
> I use... 1 tblspn coarse sea salt
> 1 tblspn coarse black pepper
> 1 tblspn garlic powder
> 2-3 tblspns smoked paprika
> 
> with the seafood and seasonings in the bag, seal the bag, mix together with your hands until it appears they're all coated...the paprika should give a reddish tint, once mixed I get them in the fridge for about an hour, 45-minutes, minimum
> 
> With the seafood in the fridge I get the smoker and bacon ready as you don't want to use raw bacon because the scallops and shrimp will both cook much faster than that bacon, as such you need to pre-cook the bacon. I have tried a lot of methods and have settled on using the oven. I have found that I can get about 1lb of thick-cut bacon on a standard cooking sheet. I line the cooking sheets with foil and try as best as I can to squeeze three trays (3lbs of bacon) in the oven and then I turn the oven on at a temp of 375 and set the timer for 20-mins. It is important that the oven is NOT preheated when the bacon goes in. There are a lot of variables with this method e.g., how fast your oven heats, how much bacon is in the oven, how thick the slices are, etc…you want to keep an eye on it as you don’t want any of the bacon crisping…you want the fat be almost transparent. A practice run or two helps, but when you figure it our it is WELL worth it…in fact it’s the only way I cook/pre-cook bacon now for just about anything I make.
> 
> As the bacon starts to get to where I like it (again usually around 20-minutes), I will pull it out of the oven, drain the grease, pat dry with paper towel, arrange on a platter/platter in such a way that it is as flat as possible and put in the fridge for about 30-minutes.
> 
> With both the bacon and seafood in the fridge I turn my attention to the smoker. I stay away from hearty woods like oak and hickory when working with seafood and tend to work with a 50/50 combo of peach/apple or peach/cherry. You will also want some additional moisture in the smoker, so I will add a water pan and typically add apple juice to it. I get the smoker going at 225 degrees as I want the smoke in there as soon as the shrimp and scallops go it, because they will cook in roughly an hour and don’t want to waste any time in there without smoke.
> 
> Once the seafood has been in the fridge for about an hour, the bacon is usually cooled enough. I will remove both and simply wrap the scallops and shrimp with the bacon. I have found it to be important NOT to overlap the bacon on either the shrimp or the scallops (impacts the cooking). Basically, I take the seafood, make one pass with the bacon and use a knife to trim the bacon so that it does not overlap itself. Depending on size of scallops, shrimp and bacon, I may get two scallops wrapped with a single strop of bacon. I use a toothpick to keep the bacon on the scallop, often not needed with the shrimp. Once wrapped, I will sprinkle some additional smoked paprika and garlic power on the shrimp and scallops. I use a grill screen to be sure nothing falls through the grates in the smoker. I will put the scallops in about 10-minutes ahead of the shrimp, and cook for about an hour….I like the scallops to reach an IT around 140 and the shrimp around 130. When they reach this temp your bacon should be crisped or very close to it.
> You can easily make an incredible dipping sauce as well using all of the bacon bits left over from trimming.
> 
> Crisp the bacon in a frying pan and remove the bits but leave the grease, add two sticks of un-salted butter, 1 cup of heavy whipping cream, 1 cup of parmesan cheese, 8oz of cream cheese. Mix all of these ingredients in the same pan that you crisped the bacon, ensuring the cheeses are melted and evenly distributed throughout the mixture. If you prefer more a of “runny” sauce, I suggest adding milk to reach your preferred consistency. Once the sauce has been heated and reaches the preferred consistency add back the bacon bits and two tablespoons of the smoked paprika. The parmesan and bacon give it plenty of salt, but some prefer a bit more, I suggest giving Adobe (Red Lid) a shot, it awakens the flavors without adding that salty taste.
> 
> Hope I gave you something to think about.
> 
> Joe


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Pastrami....help.....

Don't get me wrong, the stuff is amazing...I think I might be oversteaming or just being impatient?? Here's the issue.....the pastrami is almost to temp, out of the smoker into the steam, the "crust" isn't a crust, more of a "mush" around the meat?? Do I let it cool longer, give it some dry heat....anyone else experience something of the sort?

Also, anyone ever try this blend....
https://www.psseasoning.com/products/815-corned-beef-seasoning


----------



## adr1601

12-Ringer said:


> Pastrami....help.....
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the stuff is amazing...I think I might be oversteaming or just being impatient?? Here's the issue.....the pastrami is almost to temp, out of the smoker into the steam, the "crust" isn't a crust, more of a "mush" around the meat?? Do I let it cool longer, give it some dry heat....anyone else experience something of the sort?
> 
> Also, anyone ever try this blend....
> https://www.psseasoning.com/products/815-corned-beef-seasoning


I've mentioned it a few times on here that I don't bother steaming. When I hit my last temp increase I wrap in foil and finish to my IT. I feel my Pastrami is more than moist enough and I'm gonna try some without wrapping to see how it comes out. 

You could try running your vent open more or after steaming put it back in the smoker with no heat to try and dry it to your liking.


----------



## 12-Ringer

adr1601 said:


> I've mentioned it a few times on here that I don't bother steaming. When I hit my last temp increase I wrap in foil and finish to my IT. I feel my Pastrami is more than moist enough and I'm gonna try some without wrapping to see how it comes out.
> 
> You could try running your vent open more or after steaming put it back in the smoker with no heat to try and dry it to your liking.



thnx


----------



## pbuck

I don’t really want a “crust”. It’s not supposed to be crunchy. Lol! 

Once you slice it and/or wrap it and put it in the fridge, the rub is going to get soft anyway. And, If you go to a deli and order a hot pastrami sammy, they’ll steam the meat to heat it up. The rub will be wet just like it is after you finish steaming. In fact, Katz’s world famous pastrami is boiled to finish temp after being smoked so there’s no “crust” to that. 

Honestly, I think the steam helps the pepper and coriander penetrate and stick to the meat a little better anyway.


----------



## hokiehunter373

pbuck said:


> I don’t really want a “crust”. It’s not supposed to be crunchy. Lol!
> 
> Once you slice it and/or wrap it and put it in the fridge, the rub is going to get soft anyway. And, If you go to a deli and order a hot pastrami sammy, they’ll steam the meat to heat it up. The rub will be wet just like it is after you finish steaming. In fact, Katz’s world famous pastrami is boiled to finish temp after being smoked so there’s no “crust” to that.
> 
> Honestly, I think the steam helps the pepper and coriander penetrate and stick to the meat a little better anyway.


This 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodworx

I'm rolling smoke out of a Pitboss pellet smoker. It does a pretty darn good job.

Tenderloin and Backstrap









Jerky and Backstrap









Bacon wrapped backstrap









Thick cut jerky


----------



## Ebard22

Have some extra ground venison I need to get used up. Thinking about doing either kielbasa or hotdogs from Owens BBQ. Any feedback on either of them? I know some guys here do giant batches of hotdogs. Curious as to what other seasoning kits people use!?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Ebard22 said:


> Have some extra ground venison I need to get used up. Thinking about doing either kielbasa or hotdogs from Owens BBQ. Any feedback on either of them? I know some guys here do giant batches of hotdogs. Curious as to what other seasoning kits people use!?


If you want to try something that I think you and yours will go nuts for....try using Marty's Honey BBQ Snack stick mix in a 3 7/8" collagen casing....it basically is a honey BBQ summer sausage and I can tell you this...it is HIT wherever I bring it...in fact, I can't make enough of it...went through 20lbs just at Thanksgiving...EVERYONE loves its from the kids to grandma and everyone in between. I did a few batches in natural casings that were very good, but I had a lot of trouble with the natural casings...I'll admit the problems were all my fault, but I can get them done faster with the collagen casings and the difference wasn't enough for me to deal with the natural casings. If you want to 


Honey BBQ (he's out now but expecting more on Friday - call to see if you'll be in line or have a chance of getting some)
http://www.owensbbq.com/meat-stick-seasoning.html

casings
https://www.sausagemaker.com/100mm-3-7-8-x-24-Collagen-Casings20tied-p/17-1759.htm

remember his Honey BBQ comes with the cure you'll need so no need to add anything, HOWEVER, if you want to add a little "zing" WITHOUT adding "heat" try adding some encapsulated citric acid...I'd advise doing some with and some without to see what you prefer. I like them both, without is more like a beefstick that can be served with cheese and crackers, with is more like a slimjim that most prefer to eat alone BOTH ARE AWESOME. I've tried adding cheeses, but this Honey BBQ profile is so good by itself, I've never settled on a cheese that makes it better. 

I will tell you this....this will go faster than any brat or hot dog you'll make...although it is more of a snack than a meal.

Hope I gave you something to think about....


Also - for anyone in need of a new thermometer...Owens has a great sale going on right now...hard to pass up the 735 at that price, especially when he throws in the Insta-Read....I have the 735, its nice and the range is fine...I have my phone on my nightstand when the smoker is pulling an all-nighter and haven't had a problem. Oh, I didn't pay $60 either:sad:
http://www.owensbbq.com/holiday-specials.html



Joe


----------



## rhs341

12-Ringer said:


> If you want to try something that I think you and yours will go nuts for....try using Marty's Honey BBQ Snack stick mix in a 3 7/8" collagen casing....it basically is a honey BBQ summer sausage and I can tell you this...it is HIT wherever I bring it...in fact, I can't make enough of it...went through 20lbs just at Thanksgiving...EVERYONE loves its from the kids to grandma and everyone in between. I did a few batches in natural casings that were very good, but I had a lot of trouble with the natural casings...I'll admit the problems were all my fault, but I can get them done faster with the collagen casings and the difference wasn't enough for me to deal with the natural casings. If you want to
> 
> 
> Honey BBQ (he's out now but expecting more on Friday - call to see if you'll be in line or have a chance of getting some)
> http://www.owensbbq.com/meat-stick-seasoning.html
> 
> casings
> https://www.sausagemaker.com/100mm-3-7-8-x-24-Collagen-Casings20tied-p/17-1759.htm
> 
> remember his Honey BBQ comes with the cure you'll need so no need to add anything, HOWEVER, if you want to add a little "zing" WITHOUT adding "heat" try adding some encapsulated citric acid...I'd advise doing some with and some without to see what you prefer. I like them both, without is more like a beefstick that can be served with cheese and crackers, with is more like a slimjim that most prefer to eat alone BOTH ARE AWESOME. I've tried adding cheeses, but this Honey BBQ profile is so good by itself, I've never settled on a cheese that makes it better.
> 
> I will tell you this....this will go faster than any brat or hot dog you'll make...although it is more of a snack than a meal.
> 
> Hope I gave you something to think about....
> 
> 
> Also - for anyone in need of a new thermometer...Owens has a great sale going on right now...hard to pass up the 735 at that price, especially when he throws in the Insta-Read....I have the 735, its nice and the range is fine...I have my phone on my nightstand when the smoker is pulling an all-nighter and haven't had a problem. Oh, I didn't pay $60 either:sad:
> http://www.owensbbq.com/holiday-specials.html
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


You will not go wrong with the Honey BBQ.....that stuff is the bomb.....I just did 225lbs in snack sticks.....yep 225 lbs, killed an elk, mule deer and cleaned out the freezer.....needless to say I will NEVER tackle that amount again at one time....I did have a BIG southern pride smoker to use but the work prior to the smoking was ridiculous.....but I have plenty in the freezer


----------



## pbuck

rhs341 said:


> You will not go wrong with the Honey BBQ.....that stuff is the bomb.....I just did 225lbs in snack sticks.....yep 225 lbs, killed an elk, mule deer and cleaned out the freezer.....needless to say I will NEVER tackle that amount again at one time....I did have a BIG southern pride smoker to use but the work prior to the smoking was ridiculous.....but I have plenty in the freezer


225#!! 

No wonder there’s none in stock!

You’re cray cray. Lol!


----------



## rhs341

pbuck said:


> 225#!!
> 
> No wonder there’s none in stock!
> 
> You’re cray cray. Lol!


Ok that weekend had me sooo messed up I forgot what I actually did....it was ...

125lbs honey bbq
75lbs cabelas snack stick kits I had in the pantry 
25lbs brats
25lbs jalapeño summer sausage
Sorry for the earlier mistake.....all that was done with a 5 lb stuffer and 2 buddies.....needless to say the 5 lb stuffer got old in a hurry....we now have a 30lb electric stuffer from LEM....haven’t tried it yet....gotta go kill something else


----------



## pbuck

rhs341 said:


> Ok that weekend had me sooo messed up I forgot what I actually did....it was ...
> 
> 125lbs honey bbq
> 75lbs cabelas snack stick kits I had in the pantry
> 25lbs brats
> 25lbs jalapeño summer sausage
> Sorry for the earlier mistake.....all that was done with a 5 lb stuffer and 2 buddies.....needless to say the 5 lb stuffer got old in a hurry....we now have a 30lb electric stuffer from LEM....haven’t tried it yet....gotta go kill something else


Still a LOT of work. 

You’re still crazy. Lol!


----------



## Ebard22

I should have been more specific. I love the Owens honey bbq! I did 25lbs of summer sausage and 12lbs of stick last year. I'm looking for an alternative to the standard fresh italian sausage or breakfast sausage. Just kind of in a deer meat rut! Every year it's honey bbq summer sausage and sticks, fresh italian, fresh sage breakfast sausage and burger. I'm just trying to break the monotony of it all but not waste meat on something sub par. I know I'm gonna be doing pastrami this year for sure! Leaning towards kielbasa as well.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Ebard22 said:


> I should have been more specific. I love the Owens honey bbq! I did 25lbs of summer sausage and 12lbs of stick last year. I'm looking for an alternative to the standard fresh italian sausage or breakfast sausage. Just kind of in a deer meat rut! Every year it's honey bbq summer sausage and sticks, fresh italian, fresh sage breakfast sausage and burger. I'm just trying to break the monotony of it all but not waste meat on something sub par. I know I'm gonna be doing pastrami this year for sure! Leaning towards kielbasa as well.


Just cooked some kielbasa up this weekend (I didn’t make it) but mannnnn it’s good! Would def recommend doing some up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffjason

Just smoked up sum meaty pork ribs in my new smoker. Turned out great. Dry rub, spray with special sauce every half hour and smoke about 5 hours.









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Guys two questions 

1. what do you do when doing pastrami with different size pieces of meat?
2.When I did my first batch, I underestimated the smoke time so at about 11 at night I wrapped the meat in foil and put it in the oven. Gave is some time and then let is sit overnight wrapped. The pastrami was moist and delicious.
Has anyone tried this versus the steaming?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Ebard22 said:


> I should have been more specific. I love the Owens honey bbq! I did 25lbs of summer sausage and 12lbs of stick last year. I'm looking for an alternative to the standard fresh italian sausage or breakfast sausage. Just kind of in a deer meat rut! Every year it's honey bbq summer sausage and sticks, fresh italian, fresh sage breakfast sausage and burger. I'm just trying to break the monotony of it all but not waste meat on something sub par. I know I'm gonna be doing pastrami this year for sure! Leaning towards kielbasa as well.



ever try the formed bacon? its GOOOD
http://www.owensbbq.com/ringsmoked-seasoning.html

Joe


----------



## Woodworx

Sometimes I like to see how big of a cut of meat will fit in my PitBoss.
16lb Brisket


















17lb Flat cooked to medium rare



















Stay smokey friends


----------



## pbuck

I feel sooo inadequate after rhs’s giant batches but I have a whole 14# of summer sausage ready for smoke tomorrow. Lol!


----------



## 12-Ringer

I did 50lbs over the weekend for a co-worker. He and both his boys each got two deer last week. Didn't get pictures only because I was busting my rear. Made me wish I didn't take and leave my MES to the beach. Don't get me wrong the Traeger was amazing, the convection fan is a SUPER upgrade when working with sausage and sticks as there aren't any "hot-spots", but man was it a project. The Traeger went non-stop from 4PM on Friday to 9PM on Sunday. Thinking hard on an upgrade from the 5lb manual LEM stuffer as well. Sure would be nice to have both hands free working with the casings.

20 lbs of Honey BBQ (1/2 with citric acid, 1/2 without) 3 7/8" casings
10 lbs of Chipotle Wildfire* sticks*
10 lbs of Red Barn Bologna 3 7/8" casings
10 lbs of Teriyaki *sticks*


----------



## DV1

pbuck said:


> I feel sooo inadequate after rhs’s giant batches but I have a whole 14# of summer sausage ready for smoke tomorrow. Lol!


I know this is a long shot, but is there any chance, that some of you guys who do a lot of the specialty stuff, like snack sticks, summer sausage, etc. have a lot of these specific posts from this thread saved somewhere, or compiled for just doing that stuff? Would love to start doing it and read through the tips and what works and doesn't from here but, ummm, there are almost 7000 posts here to sort through. Would love to see a subsection from this topic on the specialty stuff, like snack sticks, jerky, summer sausage, etc., only. Is there a good forum to go to for that stuff?


----------



## joesandi

Today we start the 3 day process of making 25# of venison bacon. 
day 1 - mix, form, and refrigerate.
day 2 - smoke
day 3 - slice and package


----------



## rhs341

pbuck said:


> I feel sooo inadequate after rhs’s giant batches but I have a whole 14# of summer sausage ready for smoke tomorrow. Lol!


Haha, DONT feel that way....that 14 is MUCH more manageable.....and waaaaay less time consuming.....however I’m dying to try out our new 30 lb electric stuffer....gotta get on the ball and whack something though.....and I guess I’ll have to make another Owens BBQ order....good luck!


----------



## pbuck

rhs341 said:


> Haha, DONT feel that way....that 14 is MUCH more manageable.....and waaaaay less time consuming.....however I’m dying to try out our new 30 lb electric stuffer....gotta get on the ball and whack something though.....and I guess I’ll have to make another Owens BBQ order....good luck!


Dang it, man! I’m hoping Santa brings me another LEM gift certificate this year and maybe then I can afford an electric stuffer.


----------



## pbuck

DV1 said:


> I know this is a long shot, but is there any chance, that some of you guys who do a lot of the specialty stuff, like snack sticks, summer sausage, etc. have a lot of these specific posts from this thread saved somewhere, or compiled for just doing that stuff? Would love to start doing it and read through the tips and what works and doesn't from here but, ummm, there are almost 7000 posts here to sort through. Would love to see a subsection from this topic on the specialty stuff, like snack sticks, jerky, summer sausage, etc., only. Is there a good forum to go to for that stuff?


At one time I remember someone trying to organize some of the specific instructions and recipes in a google drive folder but I don’t think it ever took off. 

I agree, there’s a TON of good info in this thread but it’s almost impossible to find even with a search. Might be a good winter project for someone. Lol!


----------



## pbuck

A little “sausage porn” lol! 

Witts smoked sausage seasoning and 1# hi temp pepper jack cheese. 8.5# venison and 4# lean pork butt. Also threw in a few tbsp’s of whole mustard seeds.


----------



## hokiehunter373

pbuck said:


> At one time I remember someone trying to organize some of the specific instructions and recipes in a google drive folder but I don’t think it ever took off.
> 
> I agree, there’s a TON of good info in this thread but it’s almost impossible to find even with a search. Might be a good winter project for someone. Lol!


Yup. I found that drive link earlier in the year and either the link is broken or it never took off. We need to put together an AT cookbook


----------



## SDDoubleLung

This thread has more recipes and how to's

https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5516487


----------



## hokiehunter373

Looks like that thread has very few actual recipes and a ton of BS. Glad this one isn’t similar 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhs341

pbuck said:


> At one time I remember someone trying to organize some of the specific instructions and recipes in a google drive folder but I don’t think it ever took off.
> 
> I agree, there’s a TON of good info in this thread but it’s almost impossible to find even with a search. Might be a good winter project for someone. Lol!


I’m pretty sure I saved that on my desktop at home in a file....can check when I get home and if I do I will let everyone know and I can individually email it or if I can attach it in the thread I will


----------



## rhs341

I think this what you were talking about???? If not here is something with great info in it ......A lot of the regulars have awesome stuff in this.....


----------



## DirtNapDispatch

Fulldraw_76 said:


> Guys two questions
> 
> 1. what do you do when doing pastrami with different size pieces of meat?
> 2.When I did my first batch, I underestimated the smoke time so at about 11 at night I wrapped the meat in foil and put it in the oven. Gave is some time and then let is sit overnight wrapped. The pastrami was moist and delicious.
> Has anyone tried this versus the steaming?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Ive always done my pastrami in the oven. I use a meat thermometer to be precise. here is my recipe that I posted on allrecipe years ago.
https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/233441/venison-pastrami/


----------



## Fulldraw_76

DirtNapDispatch said:


> Ive always done my pastrami in the oven. I use a meat thermometer to be precise. here is my recipe that I posted on allrecipe years ago.
> https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/233441/venison-pastrami/


Thank you, I will try it.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffme

5# Venison jerky ready for a 12hr soak.

Just my personal taste but I really don't like the ground formed jerky.

Sweet and hot with a bourbon kicker!


----------



## pbuck

redruff said:


> 5# Venison jerky ready for a 12hr soak.
> 
> Just my personal taste but I really don't like the ground formed jerky.
> 
> Sweet and hot with a bourbon kicker!


What’s your recipe, Red?


----------



## ruffme

pbuck said:


> What’s your recipe, Red?


Well for this batch really simple....I use the Cabela's Sweet and hot Jerky mix.
Then instead of water just use the Jack. I looked online and I don't see it listed on their site anymore. Maybe they don't carry it anymore.
But give me a minute and I'll post up my scratch recipe.


----------



## 12-Ringer

redruff said:


> 5# Venison jerky ready for a 12hr soak.
> 
> Just my personal taste but I really don't like the ground formed jerky.
> 
> Sweet and hot with a bourbon kicker!



AMEN...once you start doing your own sliced jerky, the formed ground just doesn't cut it anymore....your take sounds interesting.


----------



## 12-Ringer

A super simple and very tasty sliced jerky cure.....

enough Worcestershire to cover the cuts....
two tablespoons Kosher salt (I usually dissolve the salt in as little liquid as possible, most times I can get it done in 1/4 cup of chicken broth)
three heaping tablespoons of honey
sriracha sauce to season - I like 2-3 table spoons

This is usually for about 5-7Lbs of cut

I like to be sure my meat is cut across the grain to give it a little pull when eating, but you can slice with the grain as well for a more "delicate bite" (lol)

Mix all the ingredients, pour over meat in a 1-2 gallon ziplock bag, rest in fridge for 36-48 hours, hit with hearty smoke (I like a blend of hickory, maple and cherry)...run it around 180 and time really fluctuates depend on a host of factors that are sometimes uncontrollable, temps, winds, etc...I have found that after about 3-4 hours, your meat no longer gains any benefit from the smoke, so finishing off in an oven or dehydrator has ZERO ill effects....

WHOOOWEEEE - hard to keep it around.

Joe


----------



## switchback84

Sounds good, how long do you think it would last in the fridge?


----------



## 12-Ringer

switchback84 said:


> Sounds good, how long do you think it would last in the fridge?


Hard to say as mine never last long....I do vacuum seal and freeze some, and try to hide it at the bottom of the chest freezer, kids usually find it though. I'd guess 2-weeks with no issue, but if you were thinking longer, I'd freeze it.

Joe


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

4 racks of pepper and garlic jerky ready for a smoke bath









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

NoDeerInIowa said:


> 4 racks of pepper and garlic jerky ready for a smoke bath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I think you still have my address.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nodeeriniowa said:


> 4 racks of pepper and garlic jerky ready for a smoke bath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from my sm-g955u using tapatalk


yum!


----------



## TheVikingCO

Looks good!


----------



## nicko

Anybody have anything good planned for Christmas? Gonna pick up a packer brisket from the local butcher shop. It always goes over real well with the Christmas day crowd.


----------



## Buckeye Buck

Right now the plan is to smoke some prime rib for the relatives on Christmas eve.


----------



## ruffjason

Buckeye Buck said:


> Right now the plan is to smoke some prime rib for the relatives on Christmas eve.


I smoked an 8 pounder on Thanksgiving. Was real tasty. 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Archery Talk Forum


----------



## Buckeye Buck

How many hours did it take for your 8 pounder?
I smoked an 8 pounder on Thanksgiving. Was real tasty. 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Archery Talk Forum[/QUOTE]


----------



## ruffjason

Buckeye Buck said:


> How many hours did it take for your 8 pounder?
> I smoked an 8 pounder on Thanksgiving. Was real tasty.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Archery Talk Forum


[/QUOTE]

It took about 5 hours. I opened the smoker about every 30-45 mins to spray down the meat with a special recipe and to add water & pellets.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

18 and 16 lb briskets for my buddy...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

Man that looks good.


----------



## rhs341

KS Bow Hunter said:


> 18 and 16 lb briskets for my buddy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man that made my mouth water....


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Thanks guys! I have been working hard to dial in briskets and I am getting there...


----------



## hokiehunter373

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Thanks guys! I have been working hard to dial in briskets and I am getting there...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

Bought the wrong size casing a while back so decided to try them with a bologna recipe.
PS Garlic seasoning and I added some extra granulated garlic, coarse ground pepper, and sharp cheese. 
Results and flavor are great, but like most of these premix seasoning it's very salty. 
View attachment 6684721


----------



## 12-Ringer

Thought I'd share....15% off on gift sets and free shipping on orders over $29

https://www.psseasoning.com/?omnise...c2df34d)&utm_medium=email&utm_source=omnisend


Hope this helps a few...

Joe


----------



## jager69

Anyone ever do a pre cooked smoked ham in the smoker? Get a whole ham from work 15-18# and thought about doing it in the smoker. Bad idea? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ruffme

jager69 said:


> Anyone ever do a pre cooked smoked ham in the smoker? Get a whole ham from work 15-18# and thought about doing it in the smoker. Bad idea? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


Never done one but lots of recipes and pretty common if you google double smoked ham.


----------



## 12-Ringer

jager69 said:


> Anyone ever do a pre cooked smoked ham in the smoker? Get a whole ham from work 15-18# and thought about doing it in the smoker. Bad idea? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


I did five last year, three were served, two into the trash ..those served were a general hit...some things I've learned....

remember its already cooked so getting it to the recommended IT of 160ish isn't critical, but can help with overall flavor
*DON'T* brine with any salt - precooked are usually both cured AND packaged in a sodium based preservative...even washing then brining with salt adds too much salt to finished product...see if you can determine if the ham was "cured" prior to the original cook...MOST are, I have seen a few that are not
DO NOT glaze your ham right away and use a "light" wood - APPLE has been my choice - even a pre-cooked ham needs to be warmed through to serve, the biggest problem I believe most face is when it is served "buffet" or "open-house" style where the ham is sliced and sitting in heated chafing dishes waiting for folks to serve themselves...if you know this is how you'll be serving it I recommend taking the IT to 145ish as the ham will still be cooking in those dishes.

I run the smoke on precooked hams around 250 for about 1.5-2.5 hours with nothing on the ham at all...no seasoning, no glaze, only whatever liquid remained on when I removed it from the soak. At some point during the second hour crank the heat up to 325-350. When you start to glaze will depending on what IT you're shooting for...no matter if its table service or buffet style, you want to start glazing an hour prior to finish. There are far too many factors for anyone to accurately give set times (size of ham, type of smoker, outside temps/winds etc...), but my experience with my Traeger and hams in the 8-12lb range I it takes between 5-6 hours (with the process above) to get to an IT of 160 and about 4 to get to 145ish. Once you start to glaze, you want to glaze lightly each time and do it about every 15-20 mins which should result in 3-4 separate levels of the glaze...might sound like a pain, but it really is the way to go to give the color and taste without burning the glaze, ESPECIALLY if it is a sugar-based glaze.

When preparing the ham, I open the package and rinse well with cool water from the tap. Once rinsed, I will submerge in tap water and refrigerate for 12-24 hours. Out of the tap water and into my choice of "brine" (not really) a super fan favorite has been white grape/peach juice followed by apple juice, pineapple juice and then cranberry last. Basically, I rinse with water, soak in water and then soak in juice. The water helps get the some of the salt out, the juice does penetrate, not as much as if you were to add some Kosher salt to the mix, but save yourself the headache and don't add any salt, you still get some flavor benefit from the juice. I do lightly score the surface of the ham with sharp knife prior to the juice soak, creating almost a diamond patter. Once scored, it goes into the juice for 24 hours.

Out of the juice, right into the smoker. 

These are three I did last year with very good results...

(Christmas)
ham soaked in white grape/peach juice
smoked to IT of 150 (served buffet style)
used applewood for the smoke
glaze
1 cup clover honey
1/4 cup Boars Head stone-ground mustard
1/4 cup dark brown sugar
1/2 stick of unslated buter
(warm and mix until uniform consistency, then glaze with brush every 15-mintes for last hour) 
kept left over glaze and made available in small bowl next to ham...

(Easter)
ham soaked in apple juice
smoked to IT of 165 (served sit down style - sliced at the table)
used applewood for the smoke
glaze was simply Mussleman's Apple Butter 

(Summer)
soaked in Pineapple juice
smoked to 145 (served buffet)
glaze
1 cup of Smuckers pineapple preserves
1/4 cup of Rose's Cherry Grenadine Syrup
1/4 cup of Boars Head Stone-ground mustard
1/2 stick of unsalted butter
warm and mix until uniform consistency (will have some "chunks" from the preserves), then glaze with brush every 15-mintes for last hour

My favorite was the first with the honey brown sugar (very good on fowl too (pheasant, turkey, chicken - haven't tried duck or geese)...the kids Favorite was definitely the pineapple. Did a 15lber at the beach and thought we get dinner and few lunches...NOPE...dinner and a breakfast for one the next morning and it was gone.

The hardest thing about hams for me was realizing it was virtually impossible for me to find a ham that wasn't already cured, even those that are NOT pre-cooked are often already cured. I could have certainly done some things wrong, but anytime I tried to cure a ham that was already cured...it got way too salty. I moved to just using the juices over lightly scored surface and the results improved tremendously.

Hope my trial and error helps!

Joe


----------



## adr1601

15# of Witt's with cheese.
View attachment 6686829


----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> 15# of Witt's with cheese.
> View attachment 6686829


You didn’t forget the mustard seed. [emoji2]

I just ate a couple slices for breakfast. [emoji1360]

Just for everyone’s info....

I grilled up a few of the jalapeño/cheddar brats I made a few weeks ago and I have to say they’re really dang good! 

Used the Witts brat seasoning and 1# hi temp cheddar with about 1/2c drained store bought diced jalapeños in a 12.5# batch. Stuffed in the 30mm fresh collagen casings from Walton’s. 50/50 pork butt to venison. 

They’re really good grilled but even better when cooked indirect @ 230 on the BGE with some smoke.


----------



## adr1601

pbuck said:


> You didn’t forget the mustard seed. [emoji2]
> 
> I just ate a couple slices for breakfast. [emoji1360]
> 
> Just for everyone’s info....
> 
> I grilled up a few of the jalapeño/cheddar brats I made a few weeks ago and I have to say they’re really dang good!
> 
> Used the Witts brat seasoning and 1# hi temp cheddar with about 1/2c drained store bought diced jalapeños in a 12.5# batch. Stuffed in the 30mm fresh collagen casings from Walton’s. 50/50 pork butt to venison.
> 
> They’re really good grilled but even better when cooked indirect @ 230 on the BGE with some smoke.


Ha ha. Nice catch. Also added Garlic granules, fresh coarse Black Pepper, and crushed Red Pepper. I'll be asking for a reminder on those casings some day, but not likely anytime soon. I'm trying to make more products that use up the Venison without adding much else. 

I did make 40# of loose sausage last weekend.


----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> Ha ha. Nice catch. Also added Garlic granules, fresh coarse Black Pepper, and crushed Red Pepper. I'll be asking for a reminder on those casings some day, but not likely anytime soon. I'm trying to make more products that use up the Venison without adding much else.
> 
> I did make 40# of loose sausage last weekend.


Too much meat is a problem. Lol! 

I’m WAY better off in that department this year compared to last. Im even going to make a batch of jerky which I didn’t make any of last year cause i sucked as a hunter so bad. [emoji3064]


----------



## SDDoubleLung

First time making venison summer sausage. 25 lbs went on the smoker. Took 16 hours to reach temp but it was well worth it.


----------



## RandyNight

That looks good! I just miss seeing the jalapeno in it. I have not had to go 16 hours before but almost that long. Make sure you start early and won't have any evening plans other than water bathing and putting up sausage.


----------



## adr1601

Looks great! Care to share details of the recipe?


----------



## adr1601

Anyone have a Bologna - Summer Sausage recipe from scratch? I'd prefer to buy the premixes like I've been doing, but having a hard time with how salty they, are and would like to have some control over the ingredients. I found this one https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1272555 as well as the Meateater recipe to try. 

Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## SDDoubleLung

Details....details....lol

18 lbs of venison and 7 pounds of pork butt. 2 lbs of pepper jack cheese. Half got regular summer sausage seasoning and the other half got jalapeno summer sausage seasoning from Excalibur. Started the smoker at 125 for 1 1/2 hrs, then to 140 for an hour with smoke, then 150 for an hour with smoke and then increased the temp to 175 with smoke until internal temp of 155. I used the Amaz-n smoke tube, which supplied smoke for 4 total hours. Once the tube ran out of pellets, I did not supply any more smoke. Gave them a good ice water bath until they were down to 105 and then let them sit at room temp for 45 minutes before refrigerating them for 24 hours. 

Total time on the smoker was right around 16 hours. The ambient temp started around 35 and was close to 20 when they finished. Next time its that cold, I will be wrapping the smoker with a welding blanket to help.

The flavor is great for both but I personally would like a little more spice in the jalapeno one. For the first time, I am very satisfied and now I know they need a little more kick.


----------



## nicko

Picked up a brisket today from the local butcher for Christmas Day. At 9+ lbs, my medium BGE will be stretched to the limits to fit this cut. This is one off the 4-5 times a year I could use a large.


Gonna roll with this brisket rub this time.


----------



## Eddie12

Been smoking a little on the Traeger...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

That's pure eye candy there!


----------



## nicko

Doing a 9 pound brisket for tomorrow. Anticipating a total smoking time of 11 to 12 hours. Does that sound about right?


----------



## adr1601

Never done a Brisket, but an 8# Pork Butt can easily go that long.


----------



## adr1601

This was a pleasant surprise. Owens North Country seasoning with high temp cheese in Pepperoni casings. 
View attachment 6691049


----------



## GTO63

Nice grub guys! Wife and kids got me a Traeger! guys that have them, how you like them ?


----------



## Eddie12

Merry Christmas AT Smokers!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddie12

GTO63 said:


> Nice grub guys! Wife and kids got me a Traeger! guys that have them, how you like them ?


You will absolutely love it. Get that thing burnt out and start smoking. Some of my best food has come from mine. My only complaints are sometimes the temp will range + or - 50 degrees and how you have to take it apart to clean out the ash box. Other than those couple small complaints it’s near perfect. Enjoy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTO63

Eddie12 said:


> You will absolutely love it. Get that thing burnt out and start smoking. Some of my best food has come from mine. My only complaints are sometimes the temp will range + or - 50 degrees and how you have to take it apart to clean out the ash box. Other than those couple small complaints it’s near perfect. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir, cant wait to try it out


----------



## Bulian82

GTO63 said:


> Nice grub guys! Wife and kids got me a Traeger! guys that have them, how you like them ?




You will love it. Get yourself a good dual probe thermometer for the pit temp and meat temp and you will be in business. 


Have fun with it. 

Merry Christmas Everyone! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTO63

Bulian82 said:


> You will love it. Get yourself a good dual probe thermometer for the pit temp and meat temp and you will be in business.
> 
> 
> Have fun with it.
> 
> Merry Christmas Everyone!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, yea I have the Igrill now...really like it


----------



## jeffmcpa

GTO63 said:


> Nice grub guys! Wife and kids got me a Traeger! guys that have them, how you like them ?


No one ever returns a Traeger...
I'm on my second. You will love it. Register with Traeger and sing up to receive their recipe weekly emails. Maybe one in 5 or 10 I print and keep, but lots of good ideas on their website too.


----------



## vtbowhntr

Well the wife and kids hooked me up this year. Got a 40" Materbuilt electric smoker, a new meat grinder from Cabelas and a LEM sausage stuffer. I got about 65# of venison to grind from this year. What do you all say are the best mixes for summer sausage and snack sticks? Also cut it with pork or beef? I have heard both ways. I have wanted a smoker for quite a while as I trout fish like a mad man also.


----------



## rhs341

vtbowhntr said:


> Well the wife and kids hooked me up this year. Got a 40" Materbuilt electric smoker, a new meat grinder from Cabelas and a LEM sausage stuffer. I got about 65# of venison to grind from this year. What do you all say are the best mixes for summer sausage and snack sticks? Also cut it with pork or beef? I have heard both ways. I have wanted a smoker for quite a while as I trout fish like a mad man also.


Congrats, you are gonna have fun....hands down the best snack sticks, IMHO, are the Honey BBQ from Owens BBQ....mix with 15 lbs of venison and 10 lbs of pork, I use Boston butts, gives it about the right amount of fat....personally not a summer sausage fan but I’m sure someone else will chime in.....
Good luck


----------



## GTO63

I use 15 lbs of ground venison, 3 lbs ground pork, 2 lbs high temp cheddar cheese and I use LEM summer sausage seasoning with jalapeno. each pack does 5 lbs so I use 3 packs with everything mentioned. set smoker to 140 first hour no smoke, then 150 for an hour with smoke, then I smoke 160 for an hour with smoke then 180 with smoke for rest of the cook till temp reaches 152.
Some people do and some dont, but I ice bath till sausage gets to 105 then I dry them , then hang them for a few hours to bloom. then I refridgerate for a few days before slicing or eating, I think it makes it taste better refridgerating for a few days... thats the way I do it, everyone has there own recipes.


----------



## pbuck

Witts smoked sausage seasoning makes great SS. I do 12.5# batches since I can’t eat 25# of it that fast. My ratio is 8# deer and 4.5# pork shoulder. 

I 2nd the Owens honey bbq for snack sticks. It even does well made like summer sausage but I prefer to do it in sticks. 

You’re gonna need a good remote thermometer and an amazen pellet maze. The chip deal is a pita if your doing low temps or long smoked. 

Maybe do a search on the mailbox mod. I don’t use mine for sausages but it comes in handy for about everything else. 

www.askthemeatman.com is a good place for seasonings as is www.owensbbq.com www.waltonsinc.com is a good source for harder to find casings and supplies.


----------



## Bulian82

I second the mailbox mod as well as all the sites Pbuck suggested. I tried the honey bbq snack sticks from Owens and they were too sweet for my taste. I did enjoy their original seasoning with hot pepper cheese that I just made in my masterbuilt. Everyone has their own taste that’s what’s fun about it. 

Next I wanna try philly cheese steak brats. 

And trust me someone will like everything you smoke there’s nothing like it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

I’ve used this recipe for venison summer sausage with good results. I substitute 1 lb of ground pork for a mix of 4 lbs venison and 1 lb pork. I’ve used NY sharp cheddar for the cheese in lieu of high temp cheese.


----------



## nicko

Whoops...that’s a brisket rub recipe (which was really good....probably my new go-to brisket rub).

Here’s the summer sausage recipe.


----------



## adr1601

Another vote for the honey bbq snack sticks and the witt's summer sausage seasoning. I'm not gonna jump to conclusions just yet, but the Owens North Country may be my new favorite. I think it's gonna be the perfect base to add you own twist to. 
My mixture is 80% Venison,%10 Pork, and %10 back fat for bologna, summer sausage, and snack sticks.


----------



## GTO63

GTO63 said:


> I use 15 lbs of ground venison, 3 lbs ground pork, 2 lbs high temp cheddar cheese and I use LEM summer sausage seasoning with jalapeno. each pack does 5 lbs so I use 3 packs with everything mentioned. set smoker to 140 first hour no smoke, then 150 for an hour with smoke, then I smoke 160 for an hour with smoke then 180 with smoke for rest of the cook till temp reaches 152.
> Some people do and some dont, but I ice bath till sausage gets to 105 then I dry them , then hang them for a few hours to bloom. then I refridgerate for a few days before slicing or eating, I think it makes it taste better refridgerating for a few days... thats the way I do it, everyone has there own recipes.


sorry thats 12 lbs venison and 3 lbs ground pork for a total of 15 lbs


----------



## DV1

jeffmcpa said:


> No one ever returns a Traeger...


I did. Had the Pro 34 and that 50 degree temp swing describe earlier happened each of my first four smokes, and customer service was not helpful at all, so I took it back before the 90 day return window closed. After researching it, I discovered that they had an issue with some of their controllers, my problem wasn't an isolated one. That doesn't mean yours will have that issue, and I know people who have them, and love them, I just got a lemon. 

Good luck with it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Well another Christmas in the books...we host Christmas Eve every year had a nice assortment out....
brisket
turkey
venison
potatoes
cheesy corn
stuffing
green beans

all was a hit...

the venison tray had to be replenished several times
right to left
teriyaki jerky
red ring bologna
teriyaki / pineapple sticks 
hot/sweet bologna









two brisket flats
teriyaki garlic
honey sriracha 


















two turkey breasts
one baked in oven (for those who didn't want the smoke)
honey / brown sugar








(No pics of the baked)

As usual stuff went fast. 

Joe


----------



## adr1601

12-Ringer said:


> Well another Christmas in the books...we host Christmas Eve every year had a nice assortment out....
> brisket
> turkey
> venison
> potatoes
> cheesy corn
> stuffing
> green beans
> 
> all was a hit...
> 
> the venison tray had to be replenished several times
> right to left
> teriyaki jerky
> red ring bologna
> teriyaki / pineapple sticks
> hot/sweet bologna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two brisket flats
> teriyaki garlic
> honey sriracha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two turkey breasts
> one baked in oven (for those who didn't want the smoke)
> honey / brown sugar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (No pics of the baked)
> 
> As usual stuff went fast.
> 
> Joe


Is that bologna on the right that one that sits in the smoker for two days?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Yes


----------



## hokiehunter373

What are everyone's planned recipes for NYE?


----------



## adr1601

I have big Turkey that's going in before bed. Basically making sandwich meat for camping trips in the spring and fall. I might cut the wings and legs off to do separately NY day.
Probably gonna depend on how much homebrew I get into NYE.:darkbeer:


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Christmas Prime Rib. 

























Hokiehunter373 the Mrs and I are entertaining this NYE so we are planning on doing another PR for 14 people..... here’s the bad news they are all non hunters but they will want to see the deer room and of course they’ll want to visit the animal science lab


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Once again, Ishi. 

If any of your neighbors move away, let me know!!! Lol! 

Dang I’m stuffed like a turkey from all the food this week but I could still force down some standing rib roast.


----------



## hokiehunter373

pbuck said:


> Once again, Ishi.
> 
> If any of your neighbors move away, let me know!!! Lol!
> 
> Dang I’m stuffed like a turkey from all the food this week but I could still force down some standing rib roast. [emoji39]


Ishi, I second PBs opinion!


----------



## Ishi Spirit

^^^ I can find a home for both of you guys!


----------



## chaded

Two pork shoulders went on the RT-700 early this morning. It will be the first long smoke I’ve done on it. I will say this about this particular Rec-tec, it holds it temp throughout the entire cook.


----------



## adr1601

Made the Meateater recipe and it's another great one. I rounded up all the ingredients (except the Fermento) as I read to do on another sight and the flavor was perfect.
View attachment 6694025


----------



## ruffme

Took a run at Hot Dogs today.
They are a lot of work.

I ground 50/50 venison and pork three times.
Once with the large plate then twice with the smallest plate.

Threw into the meat mixer and added Owens BBQ hot dog seasoning.

Put it outside until nearly frozen, then ran it through a Champion Juicer to emulsify it. Worked GREAT!

Started stuffing with sheep casings but they sucked! Blow outs, and hard to handle so went to 21mm collagen and it was a snap. You can't overstuff because you have to twist them up later. The twisting will tighten up the tube just right.

I used the double the strand, twist and tuck method and it worked really well and fast for twisting them up.
Fry test:
perfect consistency and the taste is good. They will sit overnight then into hickory smoke until 150 IT.


----------



## adr1601

Nice job on the hot dogs. You have more patients than me to twist them! 
I have around 30# myself to do this winter.


----------



## ruffme

adr1601 said:


> Nice job on the hot dogs. You have more patients than me to twist them!
> I have around 30# myself to do this winter.


Watch this. I didn't do the triple because I want the smoke to get at them, But for fresh I'd do the triple.


----------



## adr1601

I need to up my game! I use Sheep casings so maybe I should try a size larger and not stuff them so tight. In the past I just couldn't link them without breaks.
I do see you used Collagens. 

Do try some high temp cheese in them the next time. You'll need a size up in casing, but you'll not go back to hot dogs without cheese.


----------



## ruffme

adr1601 said:


> I need to up my game! I use Sheep casings so maybe I should try a size larger and not stuff them so tight. In the past I just couldn't link them without breaks.
> I do see you used Collagens.
> 
> Do try some high temp cheese in them the next time. You'll need a size up in casing, but you'll not go back to hot dogs without cheese.


I hope the collagen has the snap after boiling them. But maybe they will be grill only.

The collagen was really easy to use. I just made sure I didn't put any pressure on the horn as the casing was coming off. If a section was too loose I just twisted more to tighten it up. Worked well.

How do you add the cheese to the emulsified meat?


----------



## adr1601

redruff said:


> I hope the collagen has the snap after boiling them. But maybe they will be grill only.
> 
> The collagen was really easy to use. I just made sure I didn't put any pressure on the horn as the casing was coming off. If a section was too loose I just twisted more to tighten it up. Worked well.
> 
> How do you add the cheese to the emulsified meat?


I ran out of Sheep casings last year and used 21mm collagens to finish the batch and after cooking they ended up being really thin hot dogs. Too thin. I've been messing with them for 3 or 4 years now and I've been surprised how large of a presmoked-raw hotdog I needed to start with to end up with a nice finished size after cooking. Please follow up with your results with those casings. I'd love to get away from the Sheep casings myself.

As for the cheese. Just fold it in after the final grind and before stuffing. This is assuming your using a separate stuffer and not your grinder. The cheese is a whole new level of goodness!


----------



## adr1601

FWIW I have a 3mm plate for my grinder and do 3 grind through it. I do twice the meat and fat mixture and then add and mix the seasoning and then a third time. Yes it is painful. My results look just like your pic.


----------



## ruffme

adr1601 said:


> FWIW I have a 3mm plate for my grinder and do 3 grind through it. I do twice the meat and fat mixture and then add and mix the seasoning and then a third time. Yes it is painful. My results look just like your pic.


I emulsified after grinding with the fine plate twice. I can post a picture if you think you can handle it! haha!


----------



## adr1601

redruff said:


> I emulsified after grinding with the fine plate twice. I can post a picture if you think you can handle it! haha!


I need no reminder of how painful it is to grind three times. I think adding the seasoning and powdered milk before the third grind makes it that much worse.


----------



## ruffme

adr1601 said:


> I need no reminder of how painful it is to grind three times. I think adding the seasoning and powdered milk before the third grind makes it that much worse.


I used a juicer for the final grind. worked great.


----------



## ruffme

Done! Really good!


----------



## ruffme

I'm calling them a first batch learning lesson! 
What I learned:

1. 21mm collagen is not the way to go:
a. they finish way too small
b. they are a little on the tough side
I did a few with the sheep and that casing is much better in terms of toughness. I think I gotta learn to do sheep!

2. Make them longer than bun size, they shrink!
3. Taking them all the way to 150ish IT over cooks them. I think they would be better with just smoke and then left at that.

I have not actually boiled or grilled on up yet, these things tend to get better when they sit a bit but I've got room for improvement.


----------



## pbuck

You could try the 30mm fresh calogen casing from Walton’s. That’s what I make brats with and the casing is tender but still has just a little snap. They’re just a tad bigger than a normal hotdog but fit in a regular bun fine.


----------



## pbuck

Stuffed pork tenderloin just came off the BGE. Been in for 75 mins. @ 375 with apple chunks for smoke.


----------



## FreeMike

SMOKED TURKEY

Fired up the Smokin-It Model #1 tonight. Smoked bone-in turkey breast with about 6 oz of hickory chips. Came brined with salt, so I just washed and dried it, then injected a stick of butter. Rubbed the outside with butter and then covered in Oakridge BBQ Competition Beef & Pork Rub. Cooked to 151 degrees then tented while wifey cooked some baked potatoes (microwave method).

Both my wife, our daughter, and (reluctantly) I think it is by far the best turkey we've ever eaten. I say reluctantly because I am a huge fan of deep fried turkey. But I had to admit it was juicy and just plain better flavored than any other method.

No photos, but with this color of rub combined with smoke the aesthetics aren't that great anyway. Highly recommend this technique if you like smoked bird.


----------



## DV1

chaded said:


> Two pork shoulders went on the RT-700 early this morning. It will be the first long smoke I’ve done on it. I will say this about this particular Rec-tec, it holds it temp throughout the entire cook.


How did that Rec Tec work for you?


----------



## ruffme

pbuck said:


> You could try the 30mm fresh calogen casing from Walton’s. That’s what I make brats with and the casing is tender but still has just a little snap. They’re just a tad bigger than a normal hotdog but fit in a regular bun fine.


I'm going to try tubed sheep next, if they are still a pain then I'll give the Walton's a shot, thanks for the tip!


----------



## adr1601

redruff said:


> I'm calling them a first batch learning lesson!
> What I learned:
> 
> 1. 21mm collagen is not the way to go:
> a. they finish way too small
> b. they are a little on the tough side
> I did a few with the sheep and that casing is much better in terms of toughness. I think I gotta learn to do sheep!
> 
> 2. Make them longer than bun size, they shrink!
> 3. Taking them all the way to 150ish IT over cooks them. I think they would be better with just smoke and then left at that.
> 
> I have not actually boiled or grilled on up yet, these things tend to get better when they sit a bit but I've got room for improvement.


For cheese hot dogs I've settled on 26-28 mm Sheep casings from Syracuse Casing. You have to buy a lot, but properly stored they last for years. 
My finished IT is 152 with the vent closed so they kind of steam in the smoker. You'll get much better results once you use a larger size.

I'm at 6.5 # venison-2.5 pork-1.5 back fat. This is barely enough fat for a decent finished do.


----------



## chaded

DV1 said:


> How did that Rec Tec work for you?


Worked really good. Both shoulders were cleaned up pretty quick so I think people liked them.


----------



## pbuck

Just put the smoke to the MES. 6 venison honey bbq stubbies and 6 beef with pepper jack cheese. Hickory pellets in the maze. 

Used the smaller 2.4”x12” casings from Walton’s.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

OK guys I need a backstrap recipe for the sous vide cooker. The backstraps are thawing out and I want to do it tomorrow night...so going to vacuum pack them tomorrow with marinade and herbs/spices. What is the best recipe for venison backstraps that you've used? Thanks in advance...


----------



## GTO63

Did my first smoke on the new Traeger I got for Xmas
Grand kids came over to spend the day with the Misses and I, so I did some ribs! turned out pretty good I must say.
Really liking this Traeger!


----------



## pbuck

10 hrs. in the MES and the stubbies are done.

Hangin out and chillin


----------



## adr1601

Owens Honey BBQ snack stick seasoning?


----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> Owens Honey BBQ snack stick seasoning?


Yeah. Thought I’d try something new. Joe keeps recommending it in the larger casings.


----------



## pbuck

Honey bbq beef and venison or Dan the Sausageman??? Lol!


----------



## adr1601

15# of bbq snack sticks headed for the smoker tomorrow.
View attachment 6697343


----------



## Liveoutdoors24

Question for you summer sausage guys. I made my first batch yesterday. 20lbs total. I bought the kit from Lem and it worked great. I used fibrous casings. Everything was very easy and they came out great. We ate a whole log as soon as they got out of the ice bath. 

The only thing i noticed is that there was alot of juices trapped inside the casings when they were all done. Now its hardened grease. They still taste awesome but I dont see that issue with your finished products. How do i resolve this issue on my next batch? Simply poke holes? 

Oh i did fill the water tray and have read since not to do so. Would that cause this. 

Also it was only half of them but you can tell some dripped out while in the smoker. 

Thanks


----------



## adr1601

Basically what happened is things got too hot and fat rendered out. I get it in some of mine because there's hot spots in the smoker. 

If you don't already have one get a temp probe setup to better monitor what's going on inside your smoker. I use two probes in the product and I get some pretty big swings in temp between the two. 

Practice makes perfect!

When I get what you did I just peal the casings and wipe them.


----------



## GTO63

How high did the smoker temp get, I learned the same lesson. if you go over 180, like said the fat renders out causing crease on the outside.
My last batch I kept it under 180 and it was perfect. I found out the longer you set it in the fridge the better it taste!


----------



## Liveoutdoors24

Ok thats good to know. I have an mes and also a wireless digital thermometer. I was at 180 degrees for awhile and it seemed like they just stabilized at 155 degrees for over an hour so I bumped it up to 22 and they reached 165 in about a half hour. Total time for 20 12” sausages was about 6 1/2 hours. I dont know how late ng it would have taken if I didnt bump up the temps. 

I guess i should have just left it! I was very anxious to taste them!

Like I said though, they taste amazing but some just have that dried grease around them. I have another batch going in this weekend so we will see how it goes with some adjustments. 

Thanks guys


----------



## GTO63

Good luck! its all about trial and error, and you can get alot of information on this forum.
I think mine took about 13 hours, its seems like it will never get done, but its well worth it! low and slow is the game.


----------



## Liveoutdoors24

GTO63 said:


> Good luck! its all about trial and error, and you can get alot of information on this forum.
> I think mine took about 13 hours, its seems like it will never get done, but its well worth it! low and slow is the game.



Thanks man I appreciate it. I have pretty much read all 284 pages of this forum just havent posted much. Alot of great info. 

By the way. All friends and family love the fattys!!


----------



## adr1601

Liveoutdoors24 said:


> Ok thats good to know. I have an mes and also a wireless digital thermometer. I was at 180 degrees for awhile and it seemed like they just stabilized at 155 degrees for over an hour so I bumped it up to 22 and they reached 165 in about a half hour. Total time for 20 12” sausages was about 6 1/2 hours. I dont know how late ng it would have taken if I didnt bump up the temps.
> 
> I guess i should have just left it! I was very anxious to taste them!
> 
> Like I said though, they taste amazing but some just have that dried grease around them. I have another batch going in this weekend so we will see how it goes with some adjustments.
> 
> Thanks guys


Yes you should have left it. It's not uncommon for it to be an all day thing. Keep at it!


----------



## pbuck

I also pull mine at 152-155. 165 is too high. 

My batches usually take 10 hrs give or take. I follow this smoking schedule. Don’t start the smoke until sausages are at 90 IT. Last temp rise I go to 175-180 but not above 180. 

Also I quit water bathing after I talked to the owner of askthemeatman. He said they don’t water bath but just hang the sausage overnight before refrigerating.


----------



## mez

What pbbuck said. The Meatman is s great website and has great products.

My summer sausage usually takes 12-15 hours.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

Another vote for that smoke schedule.


----------



## GTO63

Happy New Years fellow smokers! 2019......Smoke Away!


----------



## pbuck

Smoked venison roast crostini’s with Goat cheese, horseradish mustard and arugula.


----------



## GTO63

Daaam that looks good !


----------



## Bulian82

pbuck said:


> Smoked venison roast crostini’s. Goat cheese, horseradish mustard and arugula.


Those look amazing! Share some details! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

I used top round and took it to 130 IT and it was perfect.


----------



## pbuck

Pairs perfectly with....


----------



## vtbowhntr

Are you guys mixing beef or pork with the venison for summer sausage? I have heard it done both ways. My local small town store has a great deal on pork butts right now.


----------



## vtbowhntr

I am going to try and season my new smoker today and possibly do some ribs this weekend and start on the summer sausage and snack sticks starting next week, if I get my order in for seasoning and casings this week.


----------



## GTO63

I use 20 percent ground pork to mine. I just buy the ground pork in one pound packages at Krogers then mix it with venison, seasoning and high temp cheese.
Just did a pizza on the Traeger for lunch, man I am loving this thing! doing chicken wings for the Ohio State game..pics to come


----------



## GTO63

Wings


----------



## Liveoutdoors24

pbuck said:


> I also pull mine at 152-155. 165 is too high.
> 
> My batches usually take 10 hrs give or take. I follow this smoking schedule. Don’t start the smoke until sausages are at 90 IT. Last temp rise I go to 175-180 but not above 180.
> 
> Also I quit water bathing after I talked to the owner of askthemeatman. He said they don’t water bath but just hang the sausage overnight before refrigerating.


Ok perfect! I will be using this format on the next batch this weekend! Thanks for showing this. One question, why do you not put smoke to them at the start of the cooking process? I dont see how that can have a negative effect?


----------



## nicko

pbuck said:


> Smoked venison roast crostini’s with Goat cheese, horseradish mustard and arugula.


These look fabulous. :drool:


----------



## pbuck

Liveoutdoors24 said:


> Ok perfect! I will be using this format on the next batch this weekend! Thanks for showing this. One question, why do you not put smoke to them at the start of the cooking process? I dont see how that can have a negative effect?


From LEM...










If you smoke fish it needs to dry and form a “pellicle” so the smoke will “stick”.


----------



## pbuck

nicko said:


> These look fabulous. :drool:


They were delicious!! 

Only thing I did wrong was use too thick of a slice of meat. Even as tender as it was it was hard to bite through it. With the goat cheese and sauce it made it kind of messy. I ended up cutting some of them in 1/2 to make them easier to eat.


----------



## adr1601

10 hours later.
View attachment 6698809


----------



## pbuck

Yummy ^^^


----------



## adr1601

pbuck said:


> Yummy ^^^


What's the verdict on that Honey BBQ SS?


----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> What's the verdict on that Honey BBQ SS?


It’s good for sure and maybe it’s just me but I think I’ll stick with making snack sticks with it. The sticks get more smoke and I think the texture is a little better.


----------



## nicko

Got a great deal on these NY strip roasts. I smoked one of these low and slow on the green egg once before seasoned with Weber Chicago steak seasoning and it was outstanding.


----------



## Ruger35

Got paid to bring the smoker to work and do a little something the other day.


----------



## vtbowhntr

Well tomorrow wull be my first smoke, picked up 3 racks of pork ribs on sale today. I will be sure to post pics and results. I should be doing venison snack sticks and summer sausage in the next few weeks with the 60# of venison I have to grind.


----------



## vtbowhntr

Well I got the approval of all on my first amoke! I did 3 racks of ribs . 







Before







After


----------



## jager69

Looks good!


----------



## Liveoutdoors24

vtbowhntr said:


> Well I got the approval of all on my first amoke! I did 3 racks of ribs .
> View attachment 6702755
> 
> Before
> View attachment 6702757
> 
> After



Did you do the 3-2-1 method? Looks good


----------



## Liveoutdoors24

Hey guys, 

So I just did my second batch of summer sausage. I followed pbucks link exactly. It was very easy but i think they are a little dry. It took about 8 hours to reach 155*. I ended up flipping the rack around twice because the back was hotter than the front. I dont know if this caused them to come out dry or not. 

My wife says they are just as good as the first batch but to me they are just a little off. By the way, again I had the liquid grease inside the casing. I started off at 120* then went to 140*, before finishing them at 175*. That might just be the way my smoker is.


----------



## pbuck

That’s odd. I’ve never had liquid inside of the casings but I’ve only made sausages hanging in my MES.

Did you check temps using a remote thermometer?


----------



## Bulian82

My guess is the smoker is getting a little hotter than 180 when set at 175 or your smoker has hot spots. I wouldn’t push to 175 I try not to go above 165-170 due to temp swings on mine. For the added time from 165 to 175 I don’t think it’s worth the risk. Just my opinion.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Bulian82 said:


> My guess is the smoker is getting a little hotter than 180 when set at 175 or your smoker has hot spots. I wouldn’t push to 175 I try not to go above 165-170 due to temp swings on mine. For the added time from 165 to 175 I don’t think it’s worth the risk. Just my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


8 hours to 155 is pretty fast. I’m always at 10+ hours. That tells me your smoker is running pretty hot.


----------



## vtbowhntr

Liveoutdoors24 said:


> Did you do the 3-2-1 method? Looks good


I did not do the 3-2-1 method, I did 3 hours @225 with smoke and sprayed once an hour with apple juice and apple cider vinegar mix, 2 hours at 225 no smoke and sprayed twice. I dis the last hour at 275 with a glaze of sweet baby rays, apple juice, apple cider vinegar, brown sugar and Cajun seasoning that I cooked down. I do not like my ribs to fall apart but want them tender so I skipped wrapping them and made sure I had miosture by spraying and my water pan had beer in it.


----------



## DV1

pbuck said:


> They were delicious!!
> 
> Only thing I did wrong was use too thick of a slice of meat. Even as tender as it was it was hard to bite through it. With the goat cheese and sauce it made it kind of messy. I ended up cutting some of them in 1/2 to make them easier to eat.


Thin sliced backstrap looks like they would fit perfectly on those crostini's.


----------



## Liveoutdoors24

pbuck said:


> That’s odd. I’ve never had liquid inside of the casings but I’ve only made sausages hanging in my MES.
> 
> Did you check temps using a remote thermometer?


I have the MES too. I had my remote thermometer in one in the front and back. I did have to flip the rack around once because the back was cooking faster than the front. I have checked the internal temp of the smoker before when i didnt need both prongs I would just put the other one inside to see actaul temps. It was always pretty close. Anyway, dont get me wrong, they are still very good!

Actually one question. I will be buying a verticle stuffer for next season. I have been using a grinder stuffer which I think really sucks. It worked fine for breakfast sausage and italian sausage, but it really mixed everything up as it went through. Do you think that could effect they way they are cooking? I doubt it but worth a shot!


----------



## Liveoutdoors24

vtbowhntr said:


> I did not do the 3-2-1 method, I did 3 hours @225 with smoke and sprayed once an hour with apple juice and apple cider vinegar mix, 2 hours at 225 no smoke and sprayed twice. I dis the last hour at 275 with a glaze of sweet baby rays, apple juice, apple cider vinegar, brown sugar and Cajun seasoning that I cooked down. I do not like my ribs to fall apart but want them tender so I skipped wrapping them and made sure I had miosture by spraying and my water pan had beer in it.


Nice man looks good! You gotta try a fatty. They are awesome. We even do breakfast fatties with scrammbled eggs, cubed ham, ketchup and maple syrup


----------



## vtbowhntr

Liveoutdoors24 said:


> Nice man looks good! You gotta try a fatty. They are awesome. We even do breakfast fatties with scrammbled eggs, cubed ham, ketchup and maple syrup


I will be trying one of those no doubt! I am going to do a batch of summer sausage next week myself. I have 60# of venison to grind and just picked up 25# of pork bitt at Hanafords yesterday for $.89 a pound. Where are you located in Vt? I live north of Burlington now but grew up just south of Rutland were my parents still live.


----------



## pbuck

DV1 said:


> Thin sliced backstrap looks like they would fit perfectly on those crostini's.


Yes it would. The top round was pretty tender and would have been much better if I’d just sliced it thinner. I’ll probably use backstrap next time only because I wanna save my round roasts for pastrami.


----------



## pbuck

Liveoutdoors24 said:


> View attachment 6703187
> 
> 
> I have the MES too. I had my remote thermometer in one in the front and back. I did have to flip the rack around once because the back was cooking faster than the front. I have checked the internal temp of the smoker before when i didnt need both prongs I would just put the other one inside to see actaul temps. It was always pretty close. Anyway, dont get me wrong, they are still very good!
> 
> Actually one question. I will be buying a verticle stuffer for next season. I have been using a grinder stuffer which I think really sucks. It worked fine for breakfast sausage and italian sausage, but it really mixed everything up as it went through. Do you think that could effect they way they are cooking? I doubt it but worth a shot!


Actually, it might have a lot to do with it. If the meat is not kept very cold during the whole process the protein and fat cells will start to break down. That combined with too much handling and/or a dull grinder will produce a crumbly, dry sausage. 

Salt content is very important too. Here’s a very good read that has some great tips and info on how much salt has to do with sausage texture. 

https://slice.seriouseats.com/2011/09/the-pizza-lab-why-does-sausage-need-to-be-salty.html


----------



## RandyNight

A backstrap, several roast pieces and some gator pastrami on the BGE









Finished gator. One of the best ways I have tasted gator meat. I had never heard of gator pastrami, but since the wife doesn't relish the taste and for sure the smell I needed to do something with it. Treated it just like venison but tried to trim all the fat I could. Gator fat is nasty.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulian82

Does anyone have an electric sausage stuffer? I would like some input on which to buy. I’m tired of struggling with the cabelas one I have while making snack sticks. 


Thanks 
Jon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhs341

Bulian82 said:


> Does anyone have an electric sausage stuffer? I would like some input on which to buy. I’m tired of struggling with the cabelas one I have while making snack sticks.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Jon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just bought a LEM 30 lb one but......haven’t used it yet....waiting to catch some hogs and then gonna put it to use...
It seems as though it’s gonna b the bomb....got it on amazon 20% off the LEM retail price


----------



## Bulian82

rhs341 said:


> I just bought a LEM 30 lb one but......haven’t used it yet....waiting to catch some hogs and then gonna put it to use...
> It seems as though it’s gonna b the bomb....got it on amazon 20% off the LEM retail price




Please let me know what you think once you use it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WifeHatesMe

I am an idiot. I have been making good ribs but not great ribs. This is where the idiot remark comes in. I thought 3-2-1 was 3 hours smoke time / 2 hours smoke time but wrapped in foil / 1 hour of rest prior to serving. What a bonehead move that is. Had great tasting, tender ribs but never had a good bark or coating to them. Was reading an article in a hunting magazine and learned the 1 hour was back on the smoker without foil. I seriously cannot believe that I have been doing it wrong. 

Tossed 3 racks of baby backs on the smoker for football yesterday. Wow--- turned out phenomenal. Two racks were rubbed and then had sauce added for the last hour, one rack was just rubbed. All were excellent.


----------



## hokiehunter373

WifeHatesMe said:


> I am an idiot. I have been making good ribs but not great ribs. This is where the idiot remark comes in. I thought 3-2-1 was 3 hours smoke time / 2 hours smoke time but wrapped in foil / 1 hour of rest prior to serving. What a bonehead move that is. Had great tasting, tender ribs but never had a good bark or coating to them. Was reading an article in a hunting magazine and learned the 1 hour was back on the smoker without foil. I seriously cannot believe that I have been doing it wrong.
> 
> Tossed 3 racks of baby backs on the smoker for football yesterday. Wow--- turned out phenomenal. Two racks were rubbed and then had sauce added for the last hour, one rack was just rubbed. All were excellent.
> View attachment 6704873


Also, if you do those 2 hours wrapped in foil, prob don't need the smoke rolling..


----------



## pbuck

Bulian82 said:


> Does anyone have an electric sausage stuffer? I would like some input on which to buy. I’m tired of struggling with the cabelas one I have while making snack sticks.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Jon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Might consider this multi use one on Amazon. It’s not just for stuffing sausages. [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]










Seriously, one of these days I’m buying an LEM.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> 8 hours to 155 is pretty fast. I’m always at 10+ hours. That tells me your smoker is running pretty hot.


^^^THIS^^^ 

That grease you are seeing is from the fat in the meat that is NOT rendering through the meat but rather running out because of high temps cooking the meat too fast...which creates a double whammy and leaves a drier product behind. Interested...what kind of casings are you using? 

Even in smaller volume smokers like an egg, akorn, etc...I doubt your getting a finished product in 8-hours at 155....of course there are like a zillion factors that go into it, but if I had a probe reading 165 after just 8-hours running at 155, I'd be checking the probes first.

Hope this helps.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> Might consider this multi use one on Amazon. It’s not just for stuffing sausages. [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, one of these days I’m buying an LEM.



LOL...I just spit my iced tea all over my keyboard....

I've been looking for an electric stuffer myself...I have two LEM manual stuffers that get the job done, but man can it be a pain at times, especially if I am by myself. Problem is, I don't want a BIG one and have been searching in the 15lb range or so and have yet to find one that catches my eye without making my Cabelas Black Card want to run for the hills. A couple buddies are considering pooling together to get a better one and then share when needed...I always have some apprehension with those type of arrangements.

Joe


----------



## live2dream

Looking for the simple mans recipe for smoking a brisket if there is such a things lol


----------



## Bulian82

pbuck said:


> Might consider this multi use one on Amazon. It’s not just for stuffing sausages. [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, one of these days I’m buying an LEM.




Lol I bet their snack sticks and sausage taste pretty crappy. 


Yes I believe I’ll probably pull the trigger on a LEM on Amazon at some point. I just didn’t know if the Waltons brand was any better or not. 

They are very expensive but I think it would be worth it in the long haul instead of cussing at the manual one after I’m done each time. I also think they would come out more consistent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Bulian82 said:


> Lol I bet their snack sticks and sausage taste pretty crappy.
> 
> 
> Yes I believe I’ll probably pull the trigger on a LEM on Amazon at some point. I just didn’t know if the Waltons brand was any better or not.
> 
> They are very expensive but I think it would be worth it in the long haul instead of cussing at the manual one after I’m done each time. I also think they would come out more consistent.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The waltons brand says it’s not recommended for snack sticks so I wouldn’t trust the motor to last. The Cabela’s brand gets terrible reviews and There’s several no name Chinese made ones on flea bay and amazon but you know how that goes. The only one I’ve seen that people have used with decent luck is the LEM. 

Wifey gave me a $100 gift certificate from LEM. I’m just gonna have to pull the trigger one of these days.


----------



## Bulian82

pbuck said:


> The waltons brand says it’s not recommended for snack sticks so I wouldn’t trust the motor to last. The Cabela’s brand gets terrible reviews and There’s several no name Chinese made ones on flea bay and amazon but you know how that goes. The only one I’ve seen that people have used with decent luck is the LEM.
> 
> Wifey gave me a $100 gift certificate from LEM. I’m just gonna have to pull the trigger one of these days.



Thank you sir! Just made that easy for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyNight

Flying next week to Kathmandu to visit family there on missionary detail. Can I put a venison roast pastrami in checked baggage and it be good after 30 hours?


----------



## adr1601

I'd start with it frozen from my coldest freezer and wrapped it in an insulated coat, but I'd do it without hesitation. It's a cured and cooked product, so I believe that gives it some extra forgiveness. 
People fly their raw meat home from hunting trips all the time.


----------



## 12-Ringer

RandyNight said:


> Flying next week to Kathmandu to visit family there on missionary detail. Can I put a venison roast pastrami in checked baggage and it be good after 30 hours?



Yes, check with your local ice distributor for dry ice - many even offer small specialized coolers designed specially for dry ice packing that have a small internal compartment for the ice. Will hold meat well beyond 30-hours and likely not break the bank. Depending on the airline there could be an additional charge for the cooler. A few years back our local distributor gave us some dry ice shavings for free to use as part of a science themed birthday party for my son. The price is typically per block and you tell them what you're freeing and for how long and they'll suggest a size.

Hope this helps.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

live2dream said:


> Looking for the simple mans recipe for smoking a brisket if there is such a things lol


To be honest they are not as complicated as most make them out to be...three basic steps
trim
season
smoke

of course the complications start with all of the varied recommendations for each step. If you want a cut that will likely have the widest appeal, this is what I recommend....

*trim:* - trim the cap down to about 1/4" if possible, trim off as much of the "hard fat" as you can (if you've ever worked with a brisket you'll know what I'm talking about and if not, you'll find it quickly). I always score the fat cap as well usually in a criss/cross pattern, trying not to score all the way to the meat, but its not something to worry too much about if you cut into the meat.

*seasoning:* I have had the best results when I season both in and out (inject and rub). A very simple and very effective injection is a 50/50 mixture of Worcestershire and Chicken or Beef broth...inject, cover and let rest overnight, flipping the cut a couple times during the resting period. 

for the rub I highly recommend both a binder and a seasoning rub...with mass appeal in mind a great combo is your choice of any stone ground mustard as a binder topped with a simple, readily available, over the counter like rub like Grillmates Cowboy (a little spicy) or Grillmates SteakRub or Grimmates Honey/Hickory all of which should be available in your local supermarket.
Coat with the binder, cover with the rub, let rest for 1-2 hours.

*smoke*: you'll want to run a hearty smoke (I use a maple, cherry, hickory blend) at 240 degrees. I always make sure I have a water pan in the smoker, usually filled with liquid, I have become a HUGE fan of Cherry Dr. Pepper when smoking brisket. You'll want to run the smoker until you're getting an IT between 190-200. I always recommend fat cap side up while smoking and no movement of the meat throughout the process. You can speed up the process by wrapping your cut when the IT hits around 155-160. Keep in mind that if you wrap with standard foil the bark will most likely be soft as opposed to a nice crust. One of the most important and yet most forgotten steps is to allow the brisket to rest...this REALLY helps with tenderness and moisture. When the cut hits 200, pull, wrap in foil and let rest in a cooler packed with towels for a minimum of 60-minutes, I usually prefer closer to 2-hours...it will still be PLENTY hot enough to serve. I often will make a toping that consists of 1 stick of metled butter and a couple tablespoons of whatever dry rub I chose, pour that, along with some of the renderings from the smoke over the brisket when wrapping. I tend to put it in a foil pan and then wrap the entire pan, helps A LOT with clean-up.

This is a pretty basic process...of course can simplify it even more with a simple trim, season with your choice of dry rub and smoke to 200 or complicate it more with elaborate injections, rubs, paper wraps, etc....

I have found an awesome combo for those who like a sweet/heat beef....use honey as a binder along with generous portion of Saratoga's Garlic-smoked salt 5-pepper mix. The honey "cools" the rub enough that most can handle, without it tends to be too hot for some....leaves an incredible bark and tremendous flavor.
http://www.oldsaratogaspicerub.com/garlicsmoked-salt5-pepper-mi5.html

Hope this helps...maybe some others will chime in with their thoughts too...

Joe


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

pbuck said:


> Might consider this multi use one on Amazon. It’s not just for stuffing sausages. [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, one of these days I’m buying an LEM.


I wonder if I could get my health insurance to cover that... 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

NoDeerInIowa said:


> I wonder if I could get my health insurance to cover that...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Possibly. [emoji848]


----------



## pbuck

Joe’s assessment of briskets being made complicated is very true. My neighbor makes killer brisket on his old offset smoker and couldn’t tell you what the IT is. Basic rub and cooked at around 220-240 for several hours then he wraps with butcher paper for the last 2 or 3 hours. I ask how long or at what temp and he says “till it’s done”. Lol!


----------



## adr1601

pbuck you have a BGE and a MES correct? Which do you prefer for doing cuts of meat?


----------



## pbuck

The BGE by far. I’ve cooked just about everything imaginable and never had anything bad come out of it. I only use the MES for sausages.

The MES will obviously hold more if you want to do a bunch of stuff but with a double grate on my Large egg I can do several butts and it’ll do 3 racks of ribs easily. An XL will hold even more.


----------



## adr1601

pbuck said:


> The BGE by far. I’ve cooked just about everything imaginable and never had anything bad come out of it. I only use the MES for sausages.
> 
> The MES will obviously hold more if you want to do a bunch of stuff but with a double grate on my Large egg I can do several butts and it’ll do 3 racks of ribs easily. An XL will hold even more.


Thanks. I'm looking to get away from doing the messy stuff in the MES. I'm looking really hard at the Kamado Joe - Big Joe with the I Kamand controller and replacing the MES with a bigger electric for the bologna and sausage stuff. 

How much wood do you add with the charcoal? With an unlimited supply of free wood it would be nice to use as much as I could.


----------



## FreeMike

12-Ringer said:


> To be honest they are not as complicated as most make them out to be...three basic steps
> trim
> season
> smoke
> 
> of course the complications start with all of the varied recommendations for each step. If you want a cut that will likely have the widest appeal, this is what I recommend....
> 
> *trim:* - trim the cap down to about 1/4" if possible, trim off as much of the "hard fat" as you can (if you've ever worked with a brisket you'll know what I'm talking about and if not, you'll find it quickly). I always score the fat cap as well usually in a criss/cross pattern, trying not to score all the way to the meat, but its not something to worry too much about if you cut into the meat.
> 
> *seasoning:* I have had the best results when I season both in and out (inject and rub). A very simple and very effective injection is a 50/50 mixture of Worcestershire and Chicken or Beef broth...inject, cover and let rest overnight, flipping the cut a couple times during the resting period.
> 
> for the rub I highly recommend both a binder and a seasoning rub...with mass appeal in mind a great combo is your choice of any stone ground mustard as a binder topped with a simple, readily available, over the counter like rub like Grillmates Cowboy (a little spicy) or Grillmates SteakRub or Grimmates Honey/Hickory all of which should be available in your local supermarket.
> Coat with the binder, cover with the rub, let rest for 1-2 hours.
> 
> *smoke*: you'll want to run a hearty smoke (I use a maple, cherry, hickory blend) at 240 degrees. I always make sure I have a water pan in the smoker, usually filled with liquid, I have become a HUGE fan of Cherry Dr. Pepper when smoking brisket. You'll want to run the smoker until you're getting an IT between 190-200. I always recommend fat cap side up while smoking and no movement of the meat throughout the process. You can speed up the process by wrapping your cut when the IT hits around 155-160. Keep in mind that if you wrap with standard foil the bark will most likely be soft as opposed to a nice crust. One of the most important and yet most forgotten steps is to allow the brisket to rest...this REALLY helps with tenderness and moisture. When the cut hits 200, pull, wrap in foil and let rest in a cooler packed with towels for a minimum of 60-minutes, I usually prefer closer to 2-hours...it will still be PLENTY hot enough to serve. I often will make a toping that consists of 1 stick of metled butter and a couple tablespoons of whatever dry rub I chose, pour that, along with some of the renderings from the smoke over the brisket when wrapping. I tend to put it in a foil pan and then wrap the entire pan, helps A LOT with clean-up.
> 
> This is a pretty basic process...of course can simplify it even more with a simple trim, season with your choice of dry rub and smoke to 200 or complicate it more with elaborate injections, rubs, paper wraps, etc....
> 
> I have found an awesome combo for those who like a sweet/heat beef....use honey as a binder along with generous portion of Saratoga's Garlic-smoked salt 5-pepper mix. The honey "cools" the rub enough that most can handle, without it tends to be too hot for some....leaves an incredible bark and tremendous flavor.
> http://www.oldsaratogaspicerub.com/garlicsmoked-salt5-pepper-mi5.html
> 
> Hope this helps...maybe some others will chime in with their thoughts too...
> 
> Joe


Nicely done Joe. Is this for a whole brisket or a point or flat?


----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> Thanks. I'm looking to get away from doing the messy stuff in the MES. I'm looking really hard at the Kamado Joe - Big Joe with the I Kamand controller and replacing the MES with a bigger electric for the bologna and sausage stuff.
> 
> How much wood do you add with the charcoal? With an unlimited supply of free wood it would be nice to use as much as I could.


For short cooks of under 4 hrs. and depending on what it is I’m cooking I’ll only use 3 or 4 small chunks mixed in. For a light smudge I’ll only use 1 or 2. If I’m doing longer cooks, say like a pork butt, I’ll mix in 5-7. 

I buy most of my chunks from www.charcoalstore.com and they’re all pretty much about 2”x2”. I like the no bark ones. I do get split oak from my neighbor for briskets and use my chop saw to cut it up. 

These are pecan which I use a lot of.


----------



## 12-Ringer

FreeMike said:


> Nicely done Joe. Is this for a whole brisket or a point or flat?


Works great with all of the above...if your going with just the point, I keep them in a “bath” while resting.


----------



## adr1601

pbuck said:


> For short cooks of under 4 hrs. and depending on what it is I’m cooking I’ll only use 3 or 4 small chunks mixed in. For a light smudge I’ll only use 1 or 2. If I’m doing longer cooks, say like a pork butt, I’ll mix in 5-7.
> 
> I buy most of my chunks from www.charcoalstore.com and they’re all pretty much about 2”x2”. I like the no bark ones. I do get split oak from my neighbor for briskets and use my chop saw to cut it up.
> 
> These are pecan which I use a lot of.


Thanks.
More questions to come!


----------



## nhns4

Haven’t been on the forum in a while. Too many snowflakes [emoji23]. Recent smoke










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## live2dream

12-Ringer said:


> To be honest they are not as complicated as most make them out to be...three basic steps
> trim
> season
> smoke
> 
> of course the complications start with all of the varied recommendations for each step. If you want a cut that will likely have the widest appeal, this is what I recommend....
> 
> *trim:* - trim the cap down to about 1/4" if possible, trim off as much of the "hard fat" as you can (if you've ever worked with a brisket you'll know what I'm talking about and if not, you'll find it quickly). I always score the fat cap as well usually in a criss/cross pattern, trying not to score all the way to the meat, but its not something to worry too much about if you cut into the meat.
> 
> *seasoning:* I have had the best results when I season both in and out (inject and rub). A very simple and very effective injection is a 50/50 mixture of Worcestershire and Chicken or Beef broth...inject, cover and let rest overnight, flipping the cut a couple times during the resting period.
> 
> for the rub I highly recommend both a binder and a seasoning rub...with mass appeal in mind a great combo is your choice of any stone ground mustard as a binder topped with a simple, readily available, over the counter like rub like Grillmates Cowboy (a little spicy) or Grillmates SteakRub or Grimmates Honey/Hickory all of which should be available in your local supermarket.
> Coat with the binder, cover with the rub, let rest for 1-2 hours.
> 
> *smoke*: you'll want to run a hearty smoke (I use a maple, cherry, hickory blend) at 240 degrees. I always make sure I have a water pan in the smoker, usually filled with liquid, I have become a HUGE fan of Cherry Dr. Pepper when smoking brisket. You'll want to run the smoker until you're getting an IT between 190-200. I always recommend fat cap side up while smoking and no movement of the meat throughout the process. You can speed up the process by wrapping your cut when the IT hits around 155-160. Keep in mind that if you wrap with standard foil the bark will most likely be soft as opposed to a nice crust. One of the most important and yet most forgotten steps is to allow the brisket to rest...this REALLY helps with tenderness and moisture. When the cut hits 200, pull, wrap in foil and let rest in a cooler packed with towels for a minimum of 60-minutes, I usually prefer closer to 2-hours...it will still be PLENTY hot enough to serve. I often will make a toping that consists of 1 stick of metled butter and a couple tablespoons of whatever dry rub I chose, pour that, along with some of the renderings from the smoke over the brisket when wrapping. I tend to put it in a foil pan and then wrap the entire pan, helps A LOT with clean-up.
> 
> This is a pretty basic process...of course can simplify it even more with a simple trim, season with your choice of dry rub and smoke to 200 or complicate it more with elaborate injections, rubs, paper wraps, etc....
> 
> I have found an awesome combo for those who like a sweet/heat beef....use honey as a binder along with generous portion of Saratoga's Garlic-smoked salt 5-pepper mix. The honey "cools" the rub enough that most can handle, without it tends to be too hot for some....leaves an incredible bark and tremendous flavor.
> http://www.oldsaratogaspicerub.com/garlicsmoked-salt5-pepper-mi5.html
> 
> Hope this helps...maybe some others will chime in with their thoughts too...
> 
> Joe


Thanks a lot sir! I will give it a shot this weekend!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Let us all know how it works out!!


----------



## nhns4

Smoked. Then a quick fry to crisp up










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DV1

live2dream said:


> Looking for the simple mans recipe for smoking a brisket if there is such a things lol


You'll get plenty of opinions on this, as tastes vary. I see that 12ringer posted something and can tell you from experience trying his suggestions, they rock. However, if you want something even more simple, what I've been doing may fit the bill, and after doing like 10 whole packers one summer, several different ways, I found it to be what I prefer. I got most of my procedure from Franklin's youtube channel. Here is is.

Trim the fat to about 1/8 to 1/4 inch. I trim low because I don't like too much fat, but you need some to melt through the meat. I don't inject...tried that, it was good, but I liked it without the injection just as well, and it was less time consuming. I use a equal parts mix of kosher salt and coarse ground black pepper, rubbed liberally on the brisket. Smoke at 225-230, fat cap up, with oak preferably but hickory will do, to an IT of about 160. Then double wrap in foil and you can finish it on the smoker, or in the oven if you like. I take it to between 195 and 200, but make sure you hit a minimum of 195. This can take up to 12+ hours for a whole packer. Rest it for about 2 hours in a cooler wrapped with towels. 

When you remove it, unwrap carefully because you are going to want to save the liquid in the foil for later use. You can use it in a homemade bbq sauce or just to pour over the slices ( I slice and leave in a foil pan ). That's what I've been doing for a few years now and it comes out great each time.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Well, I have done about 100 full packers over the past several years...and I have landed on this as the basic recipe...I tend to like Texas style brisket...but this is just my taste...lots of ways to make a brisket...but I like the simple Texas style...

Take a full packer brisket, trim off all the silver skin and the fat cap down to about 1/4-1/2"

Rub it with a 50 /50 mix of coarse ground black pepper and salt or sea salt...

Set your smoker (I use a BGE) at 275 and put the brisket fat cap down with a pan of water on the place setter...

Put red oak chunks in - a pound of 2 x 2 x 2 or so...

When it hits 175 or so coming out of the stall, wrap it in unwaxed butcher paper and put it in the oven at 225 until it hits 203...turn it down to 140 and let it rest until you slice it...

That's it...beef, red oak, salt, and pepper...that's it...



live2dream said:


> Looking for the simple mans recipe for smoking a brisket if there is such a things lol


----------



## pbuck

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Well, I have done about 100 full packers over the past several years...and I have landed on this as the basic recipe...I tend to like Texas style brisket...but this is just my taste...lots of ways to make a brisket...but I like the simple Texas style...
> 
> Take a full packer brisket, trim off all the silver skin and the fat cap down to about 1/4-1/2"
> 
> Rub it with a 50 /50 mix of coarse ground black pepper and salt or sea salt...
> 
> Set your smoker (I use a BGE) at 275 and put the brisket fat cap down with a pan of water on the place setter...
> 
> Put red oak chunks in - a pound of 2 x 2 x 2 or so...
> 
> When it hits 175 or so coming out of the stall, wrap it in unwaxed butcher paper and put it in the oven at 225 until it hits 203...turn it down to 140 and let it rest until you slice it...
> 
> That's it...beef, red oak, salt, and pepper...that's it...


Yep. Pretty much how my neighbor does his but finishes it in the smoker. It’s good as I’ve had anywhere. But, he’s from Texas so he knows brisket.


----------



## adr1601

What size Egg or Kamoto Joe are guys using? Any regrets or recommendations?
I'd like to be able to place a large set of spare ribs across the grate without using an additional rib rack.


----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> What size Egg or Kamoto Joe are guys using? Any regrets or recommendations?
> I'd like to be able to place a large set of spare ribs across the grate without using an additional rib rack.


My BGE is a large. The grate is 16” with 17” being about as big of a piece of meat you could get on it. I’m extremely happy with the size and don’t find myself wishing I had an XL but, I’m not usually cooking for a big crowd. If you do as much meat as you do sausages you might consider an XL tho. Lol! 

I use a rib rack when I do baby backs and can do 3 racks easily when cut in half. I like the rack because instead of foiling with wrap, I use a large foil pan and all the rib sections fit better. 

I don’t mean to dis on the kamado Joes but I remember Chaded having all kinds of cracking issues with his. 

Whatever path you go I do recommend a temp controller like the BBQ Guru or Flame Boss for long cooks. I have a Digi Q but wish they had had the CyberQ WiFi controllable model when I bought it.


----------



## adr1601

pbuck said:


> My BGE is a large. The grate is 16” with 17” being about as big of a piece of meat you could get on it. I’m extremely happy with the size and don’t find myself wishing I had an XL but, I’m not usually cooking for a big crowd. If you do as much meat as you do sausages you might consider an XL tho. Lol!
> 
> I use a rib rack when I do baby backs and can do 3 racks easily when cut in half. I like the rack because instead of foiling with wrap, I use a large foil pan and all the rib sections fit better.
> 
> *I don’t mean to dis on the kamado Joes but I remember Chaded having all kinds of cracking issues with his. *
> 
> Whatever path you go I do recommend a temp controller like the BBQ Guru or Flame Boss for long cooks. I have a Digi Q but wish they had had the CyberQ WiFi controllable model when I bought it.


I remember all that, and because of that I was dead set on a BGE, until I saw the Joe was redesigned for 2017. It now looks like the BGE is a step behind the Joe.
I'm looking at the Joe specific iKamand for temp control although, it seems like it still has some bugs to be worked out. 

Thanks again for the input.


----------



## adr1601

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WemFcE_O9AY


----------



## nicko

In have a medium BGE which does limit the size of cuts I can fit on it. I get by perfectly fine with it because it’s just me, my wife, and our son. There are a handful of times during the year I wish I had the large.


----------



## chaded

Let’s not get me started on kamados. LOL


----------



## pbuck

chaded said:


> Let’s not get me started on kamados. LOL


Lol! Sorry to open that wound up.


----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WemFcE_O9AY


There are some nice features included with the Joe that don’t come with the BGE like the 2 part grill and aluminum top vent. But, you can buy those separately from several grill stores. 

Also, I wheel my egg in and out of the basement with each use. The door floor plate makes for a nice bump to wrestle the egg over. There’s a big difference in the stands for each and I’m not so sure about that stand for the Joe but if you’re not moving it around much I guess it won’t matter. 

The egg stand has a separate handle called the egg handler available to move it around without using the lid handle. Moving it with the lid handle puts all the pressure on the hinge. The egg handler is attached to the egg base and stand and puts no pressure on the hinges. 










A couple other handy items are the grill grate and diffuser storage cradles. You have both out all the time and without these you have to have a place to set both while adding lump or cooking without the diffuser. 










All in all there are a bunch of accessories made for the BGE that may not be for the KJ. The issue is all of these things are extras and cost $$. 

I guess I’m being a BGE fanboy since I own one but in all honesty I do think it’s a better product as a whole. 

If you really wanna step it up you could always buy a 42” Komodo Kamado. [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## adr1601

I'll be making something like this for whatever I decide on getting. https://www.homedepot.com/p/YellaWo...VlMDICh0s0A6eEAQYASABEgIy6fD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
I'll add large casters so I can move it.


----------



## nicko

If you are handy, you can build your own table for 1/2 the cost or better. BGE tables sold by BGE are rather pricey. I built this table for my BGE out of cedar. Cost me about $100 and a couple hours of my time.

I can store the pizza stone, place setter, and ash pan on the bottom shelf. Four screws partially sunk into the right hand Side of the frame to hold the grill tools. I did add two small caster wheels to the legs on the left-hand side to make moving it around on the deck as needed easier


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Can someone recommend a good meat thermometer?, Thank you.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Checkmate

Fulldraw_76 said:


> Can someone recommend a good meat thermometer?, Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


I have had really good luck with my thermopop. They make more expensive ones as well but this does everything i need it to.

https://www.thermoworks.com/ThermoPop?gclid=EAIaIQobChMImbLdm8f13wIVSLjACh0waAAYEAQYAiABEgK3w_D_BwE


----------



## FreeMike

For quick checks I use a GDEALER DT09. They are $16 on A-Zon. Fold open to turn on. Fold shut to turn off. CR2032 battery lasts years. Very fast response time. Senses at the tip, so you can even check pork chops for perfect temperature.

For constant monitoring with temperature alarm/timed cooking, ThermoPro TP17 Dual Probe or other ThermoPro device. Cheap and works.


----------



## nicko

Maverick remote with probes and a Weber digital stick.


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Perfect, thank you for the suggestions.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

I recently bought a Thermo Pro. It's kind of early to say how it will last, but it has good reviews and they warranty the probes for life.


----------



## RandyNight

RandyNight said:


> Flying next week to Kathmandu to visit family there on missionary detail. Can I put a venison roast pastrami in checked baggage and it be good after 30 hours?


Wrapped up the frozen venison pastrami, some gator pastrami and some smoked sausage in a insulated foil packet along with 2 horns of refrigerated cheese. Packed up the food with in luggage with clothes and made the trip in fine shape.


----------



## sawtoothscream

Put a pork shoulder on, now that it's winter it's time to start cooking more. Off to a Rockey start, the wind is nasty and my smoker isn't liking it. My flameboss chart looks like waves . Won't get much sleep so hopefully it will taste good and be worth it lol


----------



## joesandi

Question on smoker build. Will CDX plywood work as an inside wall or should I have some type of metal? Looking at building a taller smoker for summer sausage. Seems the bottom of the sticks dry out in my MES 30 and 40. Plus looking at being able to smoke 50# batch all at once.

Thanks,


----------



## joesandi

joesandi said:


> Question on smoker build. Will CDX plywood work as an inside wall or should I have some type of metal? Looking at building a taller smoker for summer sausage. Seems the bottom of the sticks dry out in my MES 30 and 40. Plus looking at being able to smoke 50# batch all at once.
> 
> Thanks,


So i did some research and the overall thought is not to use plywood due to the glue. So I may use it as the outside walls. Plan on using cedar on the inside.

So next question, who is smoking in the -25 degrees F. today or tomorrow? LOL


----------



## 12-Ringer

Passing along....didn't know if anyone needs to restock or upgrade after the Holidays, but LEM is have a 15% of sale everything in their "sausage" category....

https://www.lemproducts.com/categor...11267592&_bta_c=92rkpniy9f96yn4z3p6vd7co3qsw6

Joe


----------



## vtbowhntr

12-Ringer said:


> Passing along....didn't know if anyone needs to restock or upgrade after the Holidays, but LEM is have a 15% of sale everything in their "sausage" category....
> 
> https://www.lemproducts.com/categor...11267592&_bta_c=92rkpniy9f96yn4z3p6vd7co3qsw6
> 
> Joe


Thanks going to check it out


----------



## Mbrownlee

Y’all are killin me...it’s dinner time.


----------



## pbuck

Been slow ‘round here lately. Everyone on a diet or what? Lol


----------



## ruffme

pbuck said:


> Been slow ‘round here lately. Everyone on a diet or what? Lol


Too Fin cold to hang out by the smoker and not sure it would even come up to temp in this weather!


----------



## pbuck

redruff said:


> Too Fin cold to hang out by the smoker and not sure it would even come up to temp in this weather!


Jeez. It was 65 here in WV today. 

But we had an inch of rain. [emoji97]


----------



## adr1601

pbuck said:


> Been slow ‘round here lately. Everyone on a diet or what? Lol


Sure has been. I did a large batch of cured meat (like Pastrami but without the seasoning) Sun. and 12# of jerky yesterday. Another 10# of jerky today. Half will be your recipe, so we'll see.
Other than some hotdog meat that's not getting done this year, I'm tapped out of meat for the season. 
Waiting for the weather to break to get the new toy.

And yes to the diet. :sad:


----------



## mikear

Can’t compete with most of you, but here’s the super bowl pork butts.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Pulled looks great Mike...

recently tried my hand at some venison scrapple...didn't turn out so great...tried again, didn't get any better..not giving up just yet, still checking out other options. 

Turned out 25lbs of owens honey bbg bologna, 25lbs of chiplote wildfire sticks, 25lbs of teriyaki sticks and 25lbs of maple habanero bologna with cheddar....I use "bologna" when I use the larger 3 7/8" casings.

Does anyone use the 5 3/4" deli bologna sized casings? If so, how difficult is it to stuff with a standard stuffer? 

Joe


----------



## pbuck

^^^Pork looks tasty! 

I haven’t done one in awhile. 

Not fully smoker related but, I got a killer deal on a used apartment stove and fridge for my basement processing area. Now I can brew my beer here too. Just got the stove wired up.


----------



## 12-Ringer

lookin' good buck!

Joe


----------



## Azelkaholik

Nice


----------



## 12-Ringer

Any special plans for V-day?

I've got fillet, lobster tail, crab imperial,, and asparagus planned for later...all done with alder smoke. I'll post a pic if I have time...will be rushing to get it done before she gets home, got enough for the kids too, so it'll be a family meal.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

When you gotta cook but just had 9.5" of snow...









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

NoDeerInIowa said:


> When you gotta cook but just had 9.5" of snow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


LOL...if ours didn't switch over to rain we would have had more than 30"....now we just have mud by mid-day and frozen everything by mid night. Pretty crazy...maybe Al Gore was onto something?

Joe


----------



## mikear

12-Ringer said:


> LOL...if ours didn't switch over to rain we would have had more than 30"....now we just have mud by mid-day and frozen everything by mid night. Pretty crazy...maybe Al Gore was onto something?
> 
> Joe


I bet he’ll fly in his leer jet to put on a seminar for Archery Talk about why we need to be less dependent on fossil fuels.


----------



## 12-Ringer

mikear said:


> I bet he’ll fly in his leer jet to put on a seminar for Archery Talk about why we need to be less dependent on fossil fuels.


He does like to hear his own voice LOL


----------



## pbuck

NoDeerInIowa said:


> When you gotta cook but just had 9.5" of snow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Takes more than a little snow to keep this guy from his meat.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Everything done in the Traeger...


----------



## jager69

Dang that looks good!


----------



## mikear

Been thinking about getting a pellet grill myself. What do you guys recommend in the $1500-$1800 range?

Looking at the Yoder YS640 currently. Will use it as a grill as much or more than I will a smoker. 

Love the hamburgers and steaks my buddy turns out on his cheap pellet pooper (Pit Boss). I smoked the pulled pork I posted a week or so ago on that Pellet Boss and in the wind it could not hold a steady temp. Grate temperature was 230-300° when set on 200° per the dial. 

Already have an MES 30. 

Thanks.


----------



## chaded

mikear said:


> Been thinking about getting a pellet grill myself. What do you guys recommend in the $1500-$1800 range?
> 
> Looking at the Yoder YS640 currently. Will use it as a grill as much or more than I will a smoker.
> 
> Love the hamburgers and steaks my buddy turns out on his cheap pellet pooper (Pit Boss). I smoked the pulled pork I posted a week or so ago on that Pellet Boss and in the wind it could not hold a steady temp. Grate temperature was 230-300° when set on 200° per the dial.
> 
> Already have an MES 30.
> 
> Thanks.


Rec-Tec RT-700 (Bull) with GrillGrates is what I would recommend.


----------



## mikear

chaded said:


> Rec-Tec RT-700 (Bull) with GrillGrates is what I would recommend.


I’m assuming you have one? If so, what do you like about it?


----------



## chaded

mikear said:


> I’m assuming you have one? If so, what do you like about it?


Yeah I have one. I have zero complaints with mine. It has a really good controller on it and keeps temps very consistent, big pellet hopper (40 lbs?), and it cooks at a high temperature which was important for me since I use it as a grill mostly. With the GrillGrates you can get a really nice sear. I have been through a lot of grills/smokers but this one is staying here.


----------



## mikear

chaded said:


> Yeah I have one. I have zero complaints with mine. It has a really good controller on it and keeps temps very consistent, big pellet hopper (40 lbs?), and it cooks at a high temperature which was important for me since I use it as a grill mostly. With the GrillGrates you can get a really nice sear. I have been through a lot of grills/smokers but this one is staying here.


Awesome! Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## ruffme

joesandi said:


> So i did some research and the overall thought is not to use plywood due to the glue. So I may use it as the outside walls. Plan on using cedar on the inside.
> 
> So next question, who is smoking in the -25 degrees F. today or tomorrow? LOL


Did you start your build yet?
Fridge conversions work well.


----------



## c407t16

looks good


----------



## 12-Ringer

redruff said:


> Did you start your build yet?
> Fridge conversions work well.


I second the fridge conversions...buddy has one that at times makes me jealous.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

mikear said:


> Been thinking about getting a pellet grill myself. What do you guys recommend in the $1500-$1800 range?
> 
> Looking at the Yoder YS640 currently. Will use it as a grill as much or more than I will a smoker.
> 
> Love the hamburgers and steaks my buddy turns out on his cheap pellet pooper (Pit Boss). I smoked the pulled pork I posted a week or so ago on that Pellet Boss and in the wind it could not hold a steady temp. Grate temperature was 230-300° when set on 200° per the dial.
> 
> Already have an MES 30.
> 
> Thanks.


I’ve been very please with my Traeger Pro34....does everything I need and more...hold temps well, customer service is outstanding (if needed). Haven’t been disappointed for a second, briskets to jerky and summer sausage/snack sticks, and shoulders to whole turkey ...everything comes out great


----------



## vtbowhntr

Just put my first ever 10# batch of sticks into the smoker. I can't wait. My wife said all the stuff she got me for Christmas was the best presents she ever hame me. I got 15# of summer sausage to work on next weekend.






p


----------



## pbuck

vtbowhntr said:


> Just put my first ever 10# batch of sticks into the smoker. I can't wait. My wife said all the stuff she got me for Christmas was the best presents she ever hame me. I got 15# of summer sausage to work on next weekend.
> View attachment 6752035
> p


Looks good!

Be patient. They’re small but still seem to take forever to reach the desired IT. You have to let em ride and resist the urge to crank up the heat.


----------



## RandyNight

Looks great, I just came on to see if anyone has a recipe to make snack sticks from scratch. I am familiar with venison smoked sausage, but want some sticks also. Any tips?


----------



## joesandi

redruff said:


> Did you start your build yet?
> Fridge conversions work well.


No not yet. I've heard good and bad with fridges. Right now looking at using red oak boards on the inside, 1" insulation and then steel siding. I will use the mailbox mod as the smoke generator. Looking at 18" deep, 30" wide and 48" tall. Will be my project the next 2 weeks. Had to get rid of the 35" snow we got so far this month (34" from 5th thru 13th).


----------



## vtbowhntr

pbuck said:


> Looks good!
> 
> Be patient. They’re small but still seem to take forever to reach the desired IT. You have to let em ride and resist the urge to crank up the heat.


It did take a while, I started them at 120 for hours then 145 for 2 hours then to 160 for another hour then to 175 for about 35 minutes until they hit 165 IT. Came out with the perfect snap and the fat did not render off. My wife loves them as do I, its off to 15# of summer sausage next weekend. Here is the finished product before I portioned them out and vacum sealed the packages up.


----------



## erichanright

making me hungry


----------



## 12-Ringer

RandyNight said:


> Looks great, I just came on to see if anyone has a recipe to make snack sticks from scratch. I am familiar with venison smoked sausage, but want some sticks also. Any tips?



Something SUPER simple that gives a decent taste on its own AND serves as a great foundation to add additional seasons.....

2 tsp garlic powder 
3 tsp mustard seed 
3 tsp coarse ground black pepper
3 tsp white pepper 
4 Tbsp curing salt 
1 cup cold water
(this is for roughly 10lbs of ground)

from here you can season to your taste...add some heat with Old Bay, and some BBQ flavor with your choice of dry BBQ rubs, McCormicks Cowboy Rub adds a great flavor too...options really are only limited to your imagination..when adding do it amounts of 4tsps...

again, plenty tasty as is, but can create a unique a flavor profile signature with some add-on's.

Hope this helps a little.

Joe


----------



## adr1601

12-Ringer said:


> Something SUPER simple that gives a decent taste on its own AND serves as a great foundation to add additional seasons.....
> 
> 2 tsp garlic powder
> 3 tsp mustard seed
> 3 tsp coarse ground black pepper
> 3 tsp white pepper
> 4 Tbsp curing salt
> 1 cup cold water
> (this is for roughly 10lbs of ground)
> 
> from here you can season to your taste...add some heat with Old Bay, and some BBQ flavor with your choice of dry BBQ rubs, McCormicks Cowboy Rub adds a great flavor too...options really are only limited to your imagination..when adding do it amounts of 4tsps...
> 
> again, plenty tasty as is, but can create a unique a flavor profile signature with some add-on's.
> 
> Hope this helps a little.
> 
> Joe


4 Tbs of curing salt? I'm guessing this is Mortons Tender Quick and not your standard #1 insta cure pink salt?


----------



## 12-Ringer

adr1601 said:


> 4 Tbs of curing salt? I'm guessing this is Mortons Tender Quick and not your standard #1 insta cure pink salt?


Yes the Tender Quick

FYI...if you had insta cure #1 you'd only need 2* tsps*. for 10lbs of meat


if you are using the tender quick, you can cut the 4Tbsps a little if you are adding additional spices that have salt in the blend

remember #1 is 6.25% sodium nitrite and 93.75% salt...whereas the tender quick is a blend of Salt, Sugar, .5% Sodium Nitr*a*te, .5% Sodium Nitr*i*te, and Propylene Glycol


----------



## RandyNight

How small of plate you finish up with for snack sticks? I suppose something smaller than 3/16"? Maybe 1/8"?


----------



## vtbowhntr

Got the summer sausages all stuffed and in the fridge curing. They will be ready for a smoke bath tomorrow.


----------



## adr1601

RandyNight said:


> How small of plate you finish up with for snack sticks? I suppose something smaller than 3/16"? Maybe 1/8"?


I do one time thru a 1/8 for everything but hotdogs. I'd bet 95% of people use a 3/16 after a course first grind. If you have a 1/8 I'd use that, but only one grind.


----------



## GTO63

Ribs on the Traeger with smoke tube, turned out awesome!


----------



## joesandi

Smoked this sirloin, rubbed with steak and roast ultimate rub from back forty. Smoked at 180 until it of 122, then placed on weber 3 min side. Nice medium rare


----------



## Jeffhaynes007

Looks good. Never have tried to smoke a fatty. I have done brisket and port but.


----------



## stickman48

May have to give it a try


----------



## maffetaj

So much good food in this thread. Amazing how everyone does things a little different


----------



## 910199

Now I'm hungry...


----------



## RandyNight

Made pork breakfast sausage with some friends and relatives Saturday. I also did this season's venison smoked sausage. We didn't have the best year so I only ended up with 40 lbs venison sausage. Some of that is due to me learning to make pastrami, I just couldn't sacrifice too many venison roasts for sausage!

Let the sausage cure over the weekend in refrigerator. Smoked it Monday at the shop while trying to get some work accomplished. What are y'all running smoker temps at? My recipe calls for 160 smoker and go until the sausage is 152. That seems almost impossible. My b-i-l smoker will hardly stay that low, heat is with lump charcoal and pecan cabinet wood scraps we generate for smoke. After about 5 hours I let the smoker climb to about 210 and the meat finished off fine. Looks and tastes good to me, so is there any harm in hitting it harder the last 30 minutes?


----------



## adr1601

The only real harm is rendering out the fat and a dryer finished product. As for smoke scheduled. A lot of guys on here are using the one (for cured products) from Ask The Meatman web sight. I know it was posted on here not to long ago, so if you go back some number of pages you could find it here.


----------



## 12-Ringer

RandyNight said:


> Made pork breakfast sausage with some friends and relatives Saturday. I also did this season's venison smoked sausage. We didn't have the best year so I only ended up with 40 lbs venison sausage. Some of that is due to me learning to make pastrami, I just couldn't sacrifice too many venison roasts for sausage!
> 
> Let the sausage cure over the weekend in refrigerator. Smoked it Monday at the shop while trying to get some work accomplished. What are y'all running smoker temps at? My recipe calls for 160 smoker and go until the sausage is 152. That seems almost impossible. My b-i-l smoker will hardly stay that low, heat is with lump charcoal and pecan cabinet wood scraps we generate for smoke. After about 5 hours I let the smoker climb to about 210 and the meat finished off fine. Looks and tastes good to me, so is there any harm in hitting it harder the last 30 minutes?


If you are smoking any ground meat without cure in temps above 40 degrees (a lot of folks cold smoke sausage) you need to get the internal temp of the meat above 140 degrees in *less than 4 hours *or you are really risking allowing bacteria to form...I like to take mine to 155 finished temp and hang to rest. If you used a cure (#1 or #2) you don't have to be quite as worried about hitting the 140 in the 4hr time window. 

There are several ways to accomplish this, but like adr mentioned, if you get too hot, too fast the fat renders more as if it is "cooking" as opposed to smoking and often leads to a less than desirable end product. You have to figure out what works best for your system. I know a few guys who have trouble maintaining low (below 180) temps for sustained periods of time running lump coal and chunks. On of my buddies has a custom smoker that when he wants to run low temps he uses piece of slate as a heat shield and vents the bottom...he has perfected his system and can maintain temps as low as 120 for more than 6 hours. A lot of guys keep an electric smoker, something like an MES (especially with the mailbox mod or smoke tube) for sausages, bologna's and sticks.

Hope this helps a little.

Joe


----------



## RandyNight

I will try to block off some of the heat next time, the smoker has a firebox about 20" square and 8-10" high with a tray that pulls out. above the box is a shield that has openings about 2" high and 20" on two sides for heat/smoke. I have some long pieces of granite or quartz countertop scraps I could use to close some of those openings off.

I did use #1 cure so not problems there. We work often with hickory/pecan so I like to save the fall off for smoking, but that also gives me too much heat. Fresh wood just burns hotter than charcoal.


----------



## 12-Ringer

RandyNight said:


> I will try to block off some of the heat next time, the smoker has a firebox about 20" square and 8-10" high with a tray that pulls out. above the box is a shield that has openings about 2" high and 20" on two sides for heat/smoke. I have some long pieces of granite or quartz countertop scraps I could use to close some of those openings off.
> 
> I did use #1 cure so not problems there. We work often with hickory/pecan so I like to save the fall off for smoking, but that also gives me too much heat. Fresh wood just burns hotter than charcoal.


If you used the cure, I'd suggest going as low and slow as you can...it really does make a difference and take the it to right about 155...then remove and rest...not a fan of the ice bath, that I know some others use.

Joe


----------



## hokiehunter373

Started some pastrami today. Defrosted my roast and did some trimming. 




























Once it was trimmed I liberally packed the cure on 









In the ziploc she goes for a week or so









Smoked up some drumsticks and chicken breasts during that










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

looks good

That pastrami has become a hit...bought a cheap slicer last year from Cabeals and I am convinced I could so those pastrami sandwiches for $12 a piece...I do it like a Rueben with some swiss, kraut and Russian dressing on marbled rye...even took it up a notch by grilling the entire sandwich...WOW!!! A favorite in these parts that's for sure...I think I did 9 so far this year for others who dropped their roasts off for me to take care of...

Joe


----------



## hokiehunter373

12-Ringer said:


> looks good
> 
> That pastrami has become a hit...bought a cheap slicer last year from Cabeals and I am convinced I could so those pastrami sandwiches for $12 a piece...I do it like a Rueben with some swiss, kraut and Russian dressing on marbled rye...even took it up a notch by grilling the entire sandwich...WOW!!! A favorite in these parts that's for sure...I think I did 9 so far this year for others who dropped their roasts off for me to take care of...
> 
> Joe


The whole reason I'm doing this batch is because I just got a cheap slicer from Cabelas lol. I was slicing by hand before and while it was still delicious I knew it could get better. I imagine deli thickness slices is gonna be incredible. I do the exact same thing with the sandwiches that you mentioned. It doesn't get any better. This fall I did like a 15 pound batch and brought in samples for everyone at work. It didn't last long.


----------



## 12-Ringer

hokiehunter373 said:


> The whole reason I'm doing this batch is because I just got a cheap slicer from Cabelas lol. I was slicing by hand before and while it was still delicious I knew it could get better. I imagine deli thickness slices is gonna be incredible. I do the exact same thing with the sandwiches that you mentioned. It doesn't get any better. This fall I did like a 15 pound batch and brought in samples for everyone at work. It didn't last long.


Yes, the slicer makes a difference...even if it is just to stretch the roast because you can slice it thinner (lol)....it got to the point that the day I was smoking one, I am putting another in the brine. I have found that in the rare cases you try to save, it doesn't store well...at least for me...best to make when you expect it to get devoured the same day...If I am missing something with regard to storing and reheating, I'm all ears.

Joe


----------



## hokiehunter373

12-Ringer said:


> Yes, the slicer makes a difference...even if it is just to stretch the roast because you can slice it thinner (lol)....it got to the point that the day I was smoking one, I am putting another in the brine. I have found that in the rare cases you try to save, it doesn't store well...at least for me...best to make when you expect it to get devoured the same day...If I am missing something with regard to storing and reheating, I'm all ears.
> 
> Joe


Yupp, I've been pretty successful the last few years but I still don't have nearly enough roasts to keep up with demand lol. I haven't noticed a problem when I store and reheat but it's never around for more than a week. Usually when I reheat I'll heat up a frying pan with a little butter and throw the meat in to warm it up. Then remove that and follow up with the bread that's loaded up with 1000 island/kraut/cheese


----------



## pbuck

Speaking of pastrami. Lol! 

Top and bottom rounds just hit the brine. 










As far as reheating. Try steaming it again in a vegetable steamer. It heats the meat quickly without drying it out. I give it another grind of pepper and sprinkle of coriander as I reheat it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I altered your original, just a bit and it seems to be a little bigger hit with a wider audience..the pepper and coriander alone didn't wow as many as adding in the mustard, garlic...its all good and you get a big thumbs up from me for introducing this...one of the most talked about items on the thread...I, for one, likely would have never have tried it...

For 2-3lb roast
*Brine*
1 liter of water
1/3 cup Kosher Salt
¼ cup sugar
3 tblspns dark Brown Sugar
2 tblspns corriader
3 garlic cloves crushed (or 3 tblsns garlic powder)
2 tspns pickling spice
1.5 tspns pink cure

*Dry Rub*
5 tbplsn frsh ground black pepper
3 tblspns dried mustard
3 tbspns garlic powder
2 tbplsns coriander 

Mix ingredients and brine roast for 4-6 days in fridge
Out of the brine coat heavily with dry rub
Smoke at 220-240 using a hearty wood (prefer maple/cherry/hickory blend)
Finished when IT hits 150…if you want to steam, remove from smoke when IT hits 135-140 and finish in steam.
length of time is impacted by several factors...but be warned it the IT rises quickly if you finish with steam

not venison, but our local Giant Supermarket had their top round on sale, BOGO and 4x the gas points on all meat purchase.....my wife has $1.95 off per gallon....just sayin'

Joe


----------



## adr1601

Definitely a yearly staple for me. I did around 12# a few weeks ago, but did a more basic rub of sugar, salt and black pepper. This last time I smoked it ti IT and never steamed or wrapped it. 
Next I plan on experimenting with finished IT's.


----------



## pbuck

12-Ringer said:


> Yes, the slicer makes a difference...even if it is just to stretch the roast because you can slice it thinner (lol)....it got to the point that the day I was smoking one, I am putting another in the brine. I have found that in the rare cases you try to save, it doesn't store well...at least for me...best to make when you expect it to get devoured the same day...If I am missing something with regard to storing and reheating, I'm all ears.
> 
> Joe


Slicer is a big improvement for me. I get more from each roast since I can slice it very thin. 

The wife asked me to make this batch. She’s not a big venison eater but loves the pastrami.


----------



## realtown12

Guys, 

I might be picking up a used MES 40 elite sportsman to mess with. I have an akorn now and it gets the job done for the most part, but I like the idea of having more room and trying to make sticks/sausage/etc... what should I be looking for when I check this thing out? Do I have to worry about the electric controls? If it does check out, should I be doing a mailbox mod to be like the rest of the cool kids? Thanks in advance....


----------



## pbuck

realtown12 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I might be picking up a used MES 40 elite sportsman to mess with. I have an akorn now and it gets the job done for the most part, but I like the idea of having more room and trying to make sticks/sausage/etc... what should I be looking for when I check this thing out? Do I have to worry about the electric controls? If it does check out, should I be doing a mailbox mod to be like the rest of the cool kids? Thanks in advance....


I guess all you could do is plug it in and set the temperature somewhere to see if it heats up and cycles on and off. 

And yes, I’d make up a mailbox. I know other guys use it all the time but I don’t use mine for sticks or sausages. I just stick the maze in and go. But, it does work much better than the chip tray for long smokes since the maze burns for 8 or so hours without refills. Also it’s a must have if you want to smoke cheese.


----------



## 12-Ringer

realtown12 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I might be picking up a used MES 40 elite sportsman to mess with. I have an akorn now and it gets the job done for the most part, but I like the idea of having more room and trying to make sticks/sausage/etc... what should I be looking for when I check this thing out? Do I have to worry about the electric controls? If it does check out, should I be doing a mailbox mod to be like the rest of the cool kids? Thanks in advance....


If you have a temp probe, bring it with you, plug it in, set your desired temp, put you probes in and see if it matches the digital read-out....don't be surprised if the digital read on the smoker reads higher than your probe...common occurrence with the MES...in the very least an ANMPS tube or tray adds an entirely new dimension to the MES...the mailbox mod is nice too, I have it on both my 30s.

Joe


----------



## joesandi

Sausage fest here this weekend.
25# bacon
25# summer
30# sticks 
15# breakfast sausage done so far.
60# sticks
25# polish
30# summer to go. Going to be a long weekend.


----------



## ruffme

joesandi said:


> Sausage fest here this weekend.
> 25# bacon
> 25# summer
> 30# sticks
> 15# breakfast sausage done so far.
> 60# sticks
> 25# polish
> 30# summer to go. Going to be a long weekend.


Holy smokes!


----------



## adr1601

joesandi said:


> Sausage fest here this weekend.
> 25# bacon
> 25# summer
> 30# sticks
> 15# breakfast sausage done so far.
> 60# sticks
> 25# polish
> 30# summer to go. Going to be a long weekend.


Wow! How much beer does it take to do that much?


----------



## jager69

What’s your favorite meal to smoke? Probably pork butt here. Probably because I’m a beginner, and it’s pretty forgiving.


----------



## pbuck

redruff said:


> Holy smokes!


I see what you did there.


----------



## adr1601

jager69 said:


> What’s your favorite meal to smoke? Probably pork butt here. Probably because I’m a beginner, and it’s pretty forgiving.


Pork spare ribs. There's so many different flavors and textures in that cut.


----------



## joesandi

adr1601 said:


> Wow! How much beer does it take to do that much?


It starts with bloody mary's (home made) then the beer starts, had everything stuffed by 4:30 yesterday, so cocktails then started, finished smoking at 9:30 pm. Just turning the smokers on this morning to finish up the summer and polish today. Still need to package sticks, brats, and polish.
forgot to add to the total the 22# of brats and the extra 12.5# of summer.


----------



## 12-Ringer

jager69 said:


> What’s your favorite meal to smoke? Probably pork butt here. Probably because I’m a beginner, and it’s pretty forgiving.


Top three, Brisket, Pulled Pork, Pastrami....as far as meals go it's really hard to separate these three...

Joe


----------



## IGluIt4U

First attempt at goose pastrami today, we'll see how it does. :noidea:


----------



## pbuck

IGluIt4U said:


> First attempt at goose pastrami today, we'll see how it does. :noidea:
> 
> View attachment 6773797


Hmmmm I’m not sure about that. Lol! 

Although, if it’s good I may take up sky carp hunting to help with the pastrami supply.


----------



## pbuck

Just pulled venny pastrami out of the oven.


----------



## IGluIt4U

pbuck said:


> Hmmmm I’m not sure about that. Lol!
> 
> Although, if it’s good I may take up sky carp hunting to help with the pastrami supply.


It's a gamble and I should have put a venison roast in for insurance, but.... I am really looking for another recipe for sky carp. I have a good jerky recipe and I make a lot of that, but I know others that have done pastrami with goose, though I have never tried it, so... what the heck. There was a wiki or something that I came across when I started to research pastrami in general that said somewhere that was how it was done in the old days since goose breast was cheap and plentiful.


----------



## IGluIt4U

pbuck said:


> Just pulled venny pastrami out of the oven.


:tongue: :hungry:


----------



## Confusion

adr1601 said:


> Pork spare ribs. There's so many different flavors and textures in that cut.


Port tenderloin here. I've yet to screw that up. It seriously has a 100 dgree/1 hour window in which it's delicious.


----------



## Confusion

adr1601 said:


> Pork spare ribs. There's so many different flavors and textures in that cut.


Port tenderloin here. I've yet to screw that up. It seriously has a 100 dgree/1 hour window in which it's delicious.


----------



## pbuck

So...about that goose pastrami?????


----------



## IGluIt4U

It took a little longer than I figured, so... it's cooling down now and I'll stick it in the fridge and break it out tomorrow morning and get some sliced up, that's normally how I do venison. I want to do it the same way. Smoked it to 140 and steamed it to 160. It looked like corned/pastrami when I stuck it in the smoker, had nice color to it, let you know after lunch tomorrow.. :chortle:


----------



## pbuck

Mine’s napping in the fridge till tomorrow too.


----------



## IGluIt4U

Well, it's not venison pastrami, but it's not too far off, that's for sure! I smoked it over oak to 140 and then steamed to about 160, let it stand and cool (wrapped) for a couple hours then into the fridge overnight and to the slicer this afternoon. It has a good pastrami flavor, doesn't taste like goose, but it's not quite as tender as venison. I sliced it pretty thin and made a sandwich for lunch and mixed in with some rye, mustard, swiss and pickles, it was really hard to tell from venison pastrami.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks good and I suspected it would be close to beef, maybe even tastier as I have always had better luck with fowl in a brine as compared to beef in a brine/marinade as far as the brine penetrating....

Thinking about giving it a go with a turkey breast for some turkey pastrami...might wait to hit the farmers market this weekend for a fresh turkey breast. 

Joe


----------



## USMC TBone

I always liked goose better than duck. I loved duck hunting but wasn't a big fan of eating them. About the only way my brother and I would eat them was if he smoked them while they were wrapped in bacon. I seemed to remember good being much better. My dad has made some good goose jurkey.

About the Turkey pastrami, it seems like a lot of the store bought pastrami these days is made from Turkey. It's almost harder to find beef pastrami unless you pay extra at the deli counter. 

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyNight

The gator pastrami I made tasted almost like venison, some said better. It did have just a hint of gator (little fishy) flavor.


----------



## pbuck

IGluIt4U said:


> Well, it's not venison pastrami, but it's not too far off, that's for sure! I smoked it over oak to 140 and then steamed to about 160, let it stand and cool (wrapped) for a couple hours then into the fridge overnight and to the slicer this afternoon. It has a good pastrami flavor, doesn't taste like goose, but it's not quite as tender as venison. I sliced it pretty thin and made a sandwich for lunch and mixed in with some rye, mustard, swiss and pickles, it was really hard to tell from venison pastrami.
> 
> View attachment 6775205


Dang! that sounds like it turned out pretty good. Never was much of a goose fan but this could change my mind. 

The wife and I had modified Rueben sammies for dinner. I don’t like rye bread so we used ciabatta rolls and grilled them in a panini press. Really tasty!!!! Sorry no sandwich porn tho. Lol!


----------



## pbuck

Sandwich porn....

My modified Rueben using a ciabatta roll and panini press. 

Crisp n crunchy on the outside and everything Rueben on the inside.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks GREAT!!!

Joe


----------



## kickindonkey

broke my heart when i first figured that out....but there are a ton of good natural subs.


----------



## John Doe

Had a little venison tenderloin (grape seed oil and Montreal seasoning ) and asparagus (olive oil and salt) on the pellet grill last night. Asparagus at 350 for 20 min and the tenderloin at the same temp to medium rare. Had the A1 at the ready but didn’t need it! Both were awesome!


----------



## RandyNight

pbuck said:


> Sandwich porn....[emoji7]
> 
> My modified Rueben using a ciabatta roll and panini press.
> 
> Crisp n crunchy on the outside and everything Rueben on the inside.


On a paper plate?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

RandyNight said:


> On a paper plate?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey now!!!! It’s low budget sandwich porn. I spent all my $$$ on the actor. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Ishi Spirit

John Doe said:


> Had a little venison tenderloin (grape seed oil and Montreal seasoning ) and asparagus (olive oil and salt) on the pellet grill last night. Asparagus at 350 for 20 min and the tenderloin at the same temp to medium rare. Had the A1 at the ready but didn’t need it! Both were awesome!


Looks good! 
Here’s one I reversed seared on the pellet grill..... pure heaven 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks good guys!

Joe


----------



## aaronbell3

Nice


----------



## adr1601

Ishi Spirit said:


> Looks good!
> Here’s one I reversed seared on the pellet grill..... pure heaven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How long do you leave it in the smoker before grilling?


----------



## Ishi Spirit

adr1601 said:


> How long do you leave it in the smoker before grilling?


About 1 hour then I pull it off and cover with foil till the grill reaches temps then sear them about 5 minutes per side


----------



## USMC TBone

I've come to the realization that I've been slacking and don't do enough grilling and bbq'ing. Especially lately. 

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

And I need to start stocking up on my smoked cheese cache for the summer. In a few months it will start getting hot enough that I'll only ne able to smoke it in the middle of the night.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## teekay

Plow mule, do you share this recipe?


----------



## joesandi

Wild turkey breast


----------



## Eddie12

Another delicious brisket off the baby Traeger! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jager69

Dang that looks good!


----------



## nicko

I’ve been a little off my game as well. I use the green egg year round but looking forward to some warmer temperatures. Might try the swine-apple again.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Forgot to post pics when I finished up the pastrami. 

Thanks to those before that mentioned steaming at a higher temp. Didn’t take nearly as long and was just as delicious. After the steam:










Forgot to get pics after slicing but here’s a good ol Reuben:












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Brisket and Pastrami both look great!

Daughter tried her hand a pineapple chicken kabobs in the smoker, she only asked me to fill the hopper with apple pellets and she took care of the rest. Can't believe I didn't think to snap a few pics, (she probably would have appreciated it). They were great and didn't last long. 

She also prepares turkey/quinoa burgers for tonight that she plans on smoking with aged cheddar. I'll be sure to get a pic or two of those...

We have to take several caloric precautions with her as she continues with her daily chemo, the quinoa is packed with protein and helps a lot to give her some of what she needs to continue to kick the **** out of her Leukemia. She had the idea of using it as binder with the ground turkey instead of breadcrumbs...I guess I'll see how it turns out tonight.:wink:

Joe


----------



## nicko

Damn, you’ve taught your daughter well Joe.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Damn, you’ve taught your daughter well Joe.


I sure hope so Nick, but quinoa??? Like I said, I guess we'll find out later.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Burgers were OUTSTANDING! She complimented with cheesy corn and curly fries (hey she’s still a teen)[emoji106]


----------



## pbuck

Looks pretty tasty, Joe. You’re a good teacher.


----------



## BiggA

So I'm in the market for a new grill. Should I consolidate a regular gas grill and my smoker for a pellet grill? Currently have a little electric masterbuilt smoker, don't use it a ton. Just wondering the pros/cons


----------



## Eddie12

They all have their purpose but if I had to pick one it would definitely be a pellet smoker. I currently have two Weber’s, a Masterbuilt, and a Traeger. The Traeger is the most used hands down. You can grill and smoke on it. They are very simple to use and the flavor is amazing. Hope this helps in your decision. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BiggA

Are electric pellet grills slow for daily use? Like do they take along time to get to temps? Slow cooking time? Etc


----------



## 12-Ringer

BiggA said:


> Are electric pellet grills slow for daily use? Like do they take along time to get to temps? Slow cooking time? Etc


Certainly a little longer than anything with a direct fire, but the better pellet grills, those with convection fans, maintain consistent temps longer and evenly throughout...something that can tend to be more difficult with stick/charcoal burners...(unless you have some of the nicer ones with regulators and fans)...got to work with a Stumps XL with DigiQ Qx2 and wow what a machine...fast fire, rock solid temps, it did have a "hot spot" so to speak, but other than that it was super impressive.

Cooking times are cooking times, often based on temps...if you're running a grill at 300 and a smoker at 300 your meat will likely cook at the same speed, but have much different flavor e.g.the smoke.

Hope this helps.

Joe


----------



## adr1601

I can't imagine being without a dedicated gas grill. The speed, simplicity, and convenience has it's place for me.


----------



## nicko

adr1601 said:


> I can't imagine being without a dedicated gas grill. The speed, simplicity, and convenience has it's place for me.


I thought the same as you when I got my BGE. I used the gas grill one more time after the egg purchase and never touched it again. I was intrigued by the versatility of the egg and I just enjoyed figuring out the right cooking techniques. A gas grill will always be faster but I am fortunate enough to be home in the afternoons 90% of the year and can spend some extra time planning out meals.


----------



## pbuck

I’m with adr. I use our gas grill simply because it’s fast and easy. It’s especially handy since our Weber is a nat. gas unit and hard piped into the house. I never have to tote propane (or pellets) up onto our deck. Just fire it up and cook. 

Matter of fact, I’m heating it up as I type to grill some mushroom/swiss burgers.


----------



## adr1601

Not to mention we often grill something to eat while waiting for a long smoke.


----------



## chaded

I just turn my pellet grill on from inside the house on my tablet a few minutes before I want to cook something. I have had them all but the pellet grill is staying. It looked like a grill graveyard here with all the different ones until I had to start selling, giving, and throwing them away.


----------



## DougKMN

Anyone with the BGE using the temperature controller accessory? 

Temperature control is one of the draws to a pellet grill. Seems like the controller might give the best of both, aside from being able to load up a pellet hopper and letting it go. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

DougKMN said:


> Anyone with the BGE using the temperature controller accessory?
> 
> Temperature control is one of the draws to a pellet grill. Seems like the controller might give the best of both, aside from being able to load up a pellet hopper and letting it go.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I'm getting a Kamado as soon as the weather breaks here, and I have my mind set on trying the SMOBOT. It's a different approach to controlling compared to all the others.


----------



## pbuck

DougKMN said:


> Anyone with the BGE using the temperature controller accessory?
> 
> Temperature control is one of the draws to a pellet grill. Seems like the controller might give the best of both, aside from being able to load up a pellet hopper and letting it go.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I run a bbq guru digi-q on mine if I’m doing anything longer than a couple hour cook. I’ve got it dialed to where I rarely need to touch anything when I’m doing long smokes. Works like a charm but I’d take a look at the newer WiFi versions. Sure would be nice to monitor the temps on my phone when needed.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I mentioned earlier that I had a chance to work with a Stumps XL with the DigiQ Qx2, WOW!!! That set-up was pretty amazing...did two full briskets and 4 racks of ribs. The temps didn't fluctuate more than a couple of degrees through the entire smoke. When it was opened, it got back to temps MUCH quicker than I would have expected.

I have a little while yet before I hit retirement, but my wife is already hinting at getting a unit like this and opening a curb-side cuisine stop.

Yes, I'm pretty lucky!

Joe


----------



## TX_Diver

New to the site but this seems like my kind of thread!

I cook pretty much exclusively on the kettle with a slow n sear. Been working through my elk from last fall but also cook a lot of lamb as we raise a few every year. Here's some recent cooks.

Backstrap (reverse sear)









Lamb



















A turkey from right before I moved.









And a fun one with the tenderloin from a WY cow.



























Cheers.


----------



## Js10

I suddenly just got hungry...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyyukon

iccyman001 said:


> This thread is giving me the munchies :wink:


It's giving me the feasties


----------



## gcab

Whats opinion on best place to get the seasoning to smoke up some loaves of vension bacon?


----------



## jtstroud

tagged


----------



## pbuck

gcab said:


> Whats opinion on best place to get the seasoning to smoke up some loaves of vension bacon?


Although ive never made the bacon, I’ve always had good luck with the seasonings (and everything else) from www.waltonsinc.com Some others on here have made it and might chime in.


----------



## adr1601

gcab said:


> Whats opinion on best place to get the seasoning to smoke up some loaves of vension bacon?


Ground and formed bacon?


----------



## joesandi

gcab said:


> Whats opinion on best place to get the seasoning to smoke up some loaves of vension bacon?


If ground and formed with pork fat, PS Seasoning's maple bacon. We add 1 cup of pure maple syrup per 25# batch. We love it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

joesandi said:


> If ground and formed with pork fat, PS Seasoning's maple bacon. We add 1 cup of pure maple syrup per 25# batch. We love it.


Second the PS maple blend...never added syrup....thanks for the idea...

Joe


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Cured Dried Deer 

Here in the Midwest or at least where I grew up I grew up with Dried Beef. 
The members on here love Pastrami but this stuff is what I like. 
Nine pounds smoked and sliced up this weekend. 

























Great sandwiches Cheese wiz, chopped onions and dried deer toasted in the oven. 








Appetizers 








My personal favorite!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks good Ish....care to share the details....

Joe


----------



## gcab

what about adding any ground up raw pork bacon? replace some of the fat with that?


----------



## gcab

is it the ps sweet bacon cure? just mix with ground deer/pork mix and then smoke the loaves?


----------



## 12-Ringer

gcab said:


> is it the ps sweet bacon cure? just mix with ground deer/pork mix and then smoke the loaves?


I'm sorry, I didn't pay close enough attention to your first post on this topic...I only use the PS blends if I am working with pork belly....

If you are going with the ground you might want to consider the Owens Blend....it is VERY GOOD....comes with everything you need, plus directions. Very simple...."Ground & Formed Bacon Seasoning - 25 lb. batch
Venison Bacon"

third on the list
http://www.owensbbq.com/ringsmoked-seasoning.html

Sorry for any confusion...the PS might still be ok with ground/formed, but I don't have any experience with it used in that way.

Joe


----------



## adr1601

gcab said:


> what about adding any ground up raw pork bacon? replace some of the fat with that?


It's kind of counter productive to grind up real bacon to make the ground kind. As good as the ground is, it's no substitute for the real thing.

I use the Owens blend myself.


----------



## joesandi

gcab said:


> is it the ps sweet bacon cure? just mix with ground deer/pork mix and then smoke the loaves?


I buy the venison bacon cure and it comes with everything you need (spices and maple cure). I do 25# batches and use 18# venison and 7# pork (typical buy pork shoulder and grind). As stated earlier I do add maple syrup to it. Makes two loaves in +/-9x13 pans. Been doing it that way for about 5 years now.


----------



## huntingman8920

That looks absolutely phenomenal. Granted you wrap anything in bacon it's going to be good.


----------



## hokiehunter373

joesandi said:


> I buy the venison bacon cure and it comes with everything you need (spices and maple cure). I do 25# batches and use 18# venison and 7# pork (typical buy pork shoulder and grind). As stated earlier I do add maple syrup to it. Makes two loaves in +/-9x13 pans. Been doing it that way for about 5 years now.


So 9x13 pans and then just take a slicer to the finished product? 

Anybody use ground deer only?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joesandi

hokiehunter373 said:


> So 9x13 pans and then just take a slicer to the finished product?
> 
> Anybody use ground deer only?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pack it pans, tightly, refrigerate over night, smoke the next day at 200 until an internal temp of 142, remove, refrigerate, slice next day(We package and freeze prior to use. Seems to meld flavors together). 3 day process if that makes sense? I think using only venison would make it really dry. When cooking the bacon cook it slow on medium heat turning frequently.

hope that helps.


----------



## adr1601

hokiehunter373 said:


> So 9x13 pans and then just take a slicer to the finished product?
> 
> Anybody use ground deer only?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


IMO you don't want to skimp on the fat. I'm going through a batch right now that's on the lean side and it's kind of a pain to cook. It also doesn't seem to hold together all that well.
You can always cook some extra fat out, but you can never at any back in.


----------



## 12-Ringer

joesandi said:


> Pack it pans, tightly, refrigerate over night, smoke the next day at 200 until an internal temp of 142, remove, refrigerate, slice next day(We package and freeze prior to use. Seems to meld flavors together). 3 day process if that makes sense? I think using only venison would make it really dry. When cooking the bacon cook it slow on medium heat turning frequently.
> 
> hope that helps.



You can also cook in the oven...put bacon on cooking sheets, put sheet in cold oven, turn oven to 375, cook for about 20-minutes or until the bacon is done to your liking. 

I also would NOT skip on the fat or pork blend...I did it once and it was a total waste of the meat. Basically, I ended up with bacon bits for salad as it was so dry it just crumbled.


----------



## voidclimber

Looks good.


----------



## EZ shot

yummy


----------



## Dextee

I just got a Camp Chef SmokePro XT on one hell of deal last weekend and did my 1st run of BB Ribs. they turned out awesome with a simple recipe I used, but there is room for improvement. 
I ordered up some new rubs and sauces, and along with adding in a few more steps to the 3-2-1 process, I think they will be better than before. Looking forward to 4 slabs for dinner on Easter with the Family.


----------



## Mitch_Repak

12-Ringer said:


> Thanks to Nicko and his new Green Egg there has been a bunch of smokehouse talk recently, so much so over the last 24hours that I had to go out and roll me a fattie....
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> During
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre smoke
> 
> 
> In the smoker now....can't wait
> 
> I was on such a roll I forget to snap shots before "the roll" - once the bacon weave was complete and seasoned, with the sausage rolled over top, I slather the sausage wtih Sweet Baby Rays Original BBQ sauce, on topo of the slather goes pepperjack cheese, spinach, red onion and garlic. Roll the sausage UP, roll the bacon weave down - season again - I have become a HUGE fan of the Kansas City Rub that Open Season produces - can grab it lots of places, even Cabelas now. Their seasons are not nearly sa salty as many others on teh market.
> 
> It's in the smoke house now, holding a solid 210 degree temp with a heavy hickory/pecan smoke - couple hours (internal temp of 160) I'll pull that baby out and brush with a bit of a sweeter sauce, Sweet Baby Rays Honey Blend. Whole fattie didn't run me $25 and will taste like a MILLION bucks - even hada little left over for ac couple chubbies.... :wink:
> 
> PIcs of the finished product later...
> 
> If you're a smoker - share some of your craft!!!
> 
> Joe


looks amazing. you should write your own cook book


----------



## mikear

Went and looked at pellet grills today. Ended up bringing home the Yoder YS640. Made in the US and its construction made up my mind.


----------



## Bulian82

mikear said:


> Went and looked at pellet grills today. Ended up bringing home the Yoder YS640. Made in the US and its construction made up my mind.



Nice Rig! I’ve been tempted to order one more than a few times. I’ve heard nothing but great things about them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

" OLD WIVES TALE" Smoke today. 
Hunk of brisket and a couple hunks of pork shoulder three hours in on the stick burner.


----------



## mikear

Small pork tenderloin to try out the new pellet smoker. 2.5 hours at 225°F. Turned out really well.


----------



## adr1601

Fair warning to the mailbox mod guys. I've used mine a ton over the last few years to the point where it's had a lot of creosote build up. 
It was windy here today and it blew my maze up to flames and caught the inside of the mailbox on fire. 
In the end it only burned the plastic latch and flag off of it as well as most of the inside, but it could have been worse if we weren't sitting right there when it happened. 
It's getting a new box.


----------



## TX_Diver

Another departure from the usual lamb and turkeys for me today.

We got some ducks 7 weeks ago and butchered a few of em yesterday. Went way slower than I'd hoped with it taking 3 hours to kill/clean 4 of em.

They grow fast and the larger ones were close to 7 lbs dressed out!









We let em sit in the fridge overnight then prepped one this morning. Painted with a mix or soy sauce, honey, and rice vinegar. Then sprinkled w/ salt & baking soda to get the skin crispy (these ducks are super fatty so apparently it's hard to get crispy skin without a bit of up front work). Going to try and experiment a bit later but for the first one I figured I'd just follow the recipe.









Duck went back into the fridge for 6 hours ish then onto the grill. Toothpicks are to keep the skin from shrinking back.









Looking pretty good halfway through.









And still looking good when it's ready to pull.









I had a rough time parting it out but started to get the hang of it.









Made some mandarin pancakes and served on those with a little hoisin sauce and some green onions.









Cheers & Happy Easter.


----------



## PAbigbear

Has anyone cooked a prime rib over charcoal? Have one coming to camp for the turkey season opener this weekend and the only thing to cook it besides the oven is a charcoal barrel smoker. Any tips are appreciated.


----------



## TX_Diver

PAbigbear said:


> Has anyone cooked a prime rib over charcoal? Have one coming to camp for the turkey season opener this weekend and the only thing to cook it besides the oven is a charcoal barrel smoker. Any tips are appreciated.


Ya. Can you get it hot enough to sear at the end?

Smoke it at 225 until you have your internal temp 5-10 degrees lower than you want to finish at. Then crank up the heat and sear it (turning often) to put a nice crust on it but not really raise your IT much more.

These guys have a super detailed writeup on it that I've followed with great results.

https://amazingribs.com/tested-recipes/beef-and-bison-recipes/prime-rib-and-other-beef-roasts


----------



## 12-Ringer

PAbigbear said:


> Has anyone cooked a prime rib over charcoal? Have one coming to camp for the turkey season opener this weekend and the only thing to cook it besides the oven is a charcoal barrel smoker. Any tips are appreciated.


Sure, not much different than a smoker...get you coals going early and keep them hot...STAY AS FAR AWAY from lighter fluid as you can, the prime rib will absorb that fuel "flavor"....bring an IT probe with you and get the Prime Rib to about 125 before you pull it...pull it, wrap it for about an hour and you'll have a perfectly cooked prime rib....you can always add wood chunks to the charcoal if you want to add some smoke flavor, we've done it plenty of times with simple Webber Kettle grills...the real key to the cook is consistent temps, *infrequent* managing of the meat (don't check it, flip it, etc...), and getting it off of the direct heat around 125-130ish...

As for the flavor profile, that's up to the group...if you're trying to please a large group, it's always my opinion to keep it simple, something over the counter, easy to get, apply and watch....
a really good rub for Prime that appeals to a wide group and can be found in most all grocery markets is McCormick's Sweet and Savory
https://www.mccormick.com/grill-mates/flavors/dry-rubs/grill-mates-sweet-and-smoky-rub

rub the prime rib down with olive oil, coat liberally with the seasoning, let it rest at room temp for 30-mins or so and get it on the heat.

Times will vary depending on temps and size of the prime, give yourself a couple of hours...I try to keep the grill around 275 and its usually hitting 125 around 3-3.5 hours and then I wrap it for about an hour....my Primes have been 5-rib Primes, some are 7, you have to see what you have. You can help yourself and your guests, by making a cut between each rib. DO NOT cut each rib out, but cut down until there is about 2" of meat holding them together. You can do this before you oil and season and be sure oil and seasoning gets in those cuts (THIS IS NOT A NECCESITY AND IF OVER COOKED COULD LEAD TO DRYING OUT), but if timed right will offer tremendous results. If you decide to cut it, you will want to tie them all back together tightly for the cook, you want all the ribs/meat touching.

If you are going to throw a wood chunk or two in, I'd recommend cherry, can probably find it around the camp in PA...a fresh piece or two would be better than a dried piece. No matter fresh or not, soak in some water before hand, you really just want the smoke and not the flame.

Hope this helps....

Let us know whatever you decide on and how it turns out. We'll be up your way the second week...

Joe


----------



## Twanderson912

Teasing us


----------



## Bfredrickson79

wow looks amazing


----------



## 12-Ringer

15lb shoulder injected Wednesday night with custom injection of Pork Barrel All American and apple cider vinegar.

Trimmed and seasoned moments ago with more All American.

Will rest on the counter for an hour or so before being coated with apple butter then into the 275 degree applewood smoke for 20 hours or so....

My Pulled pork contribution for Poppy’s 95 bday party tomorrow.


----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## IGluIt4U

:hungry: I know, I know, it ain't ready yet...


----------



## 12-Ringer

IGluIt4U said:


> :hungry: I know, I know, it ain't ready yet...


Almost ready to wrap...


----------



## IGluIt4U

Now yer talkin!! :thumb:

oh and Happy 95th Poppy! :cheers:


----------



## GTO63

looks awesome!!!


----------



## JCD0818

following


----------



## GulfDweller

This just made my to do list


----------



## Techmanil

I believe I shall try that for Memorial day.


----------



## USMC TBone

Techmanil said:


> I believe I shall try that for Memorial day.


Likewise. I might have to find some of that Pork Barrel rub! And I might have to try the coating it in Apple Butter!

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyNight

*Pork Candy*

Made a half pork belly into pork candy Saturday. Great stuff.


----------



## rwk83

dang, this thread is making me hungry


----------



## 12-Ringer

Sorry....never finished the pics...this took roughly 22 hours to hit 190. One it hit 190 I wrapped with 1 cup of brown sugar (1/2 under, 1/2 on top) and one stick of salted butter (1/2 under, 1/2 on top)...stayed wrapped for an hour while I cleaned everything and showered. Pulled like butter, and disappeared once the tray was opened at the party.

Was rushing at the end and didn’t snap a few pics...super easy recipe, and an incredible crowd pleaser where ever I take it.

Topped with a simple sauce....1/4 cup of the all American rub, 1/4 cup brown sugar, 1 cup of apple cider vinegar, 1small jar of apple butter...whisk together and hold on to your taste buds


----------



## Billy H

USMC TBone said:


> Likewise. I might have to find some of that Pork Barrel rub! And I might have to try the coating it in Apple Butter!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


Costco has that rub. It’s not bad on pork but I don’t like it on red meat.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Costco has that rub. It’s not bad on pork but I don’t like it on red meat.


Agreed!!!! 

Really good on breast meat too, chicken and turkey!

Joe


----------



## GulfDweller

You and me both


----------



## hokiehunter373

Anybody smoke prime rib? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

hokiehunter373 said:


> Anybody smoke prime rib?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, often...check the posts in this thread from 4/24/19...I shared a simple and tasty prime rib recipe


----------



## hokiehunter373

12-Ringer said:


> Yep, often...check the posts in this thread from 4/24/19...I shared a simple and tasty prime rib recipe


You’re the man. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Liveoutdoors24

Im looking to upgrade from the MES. I have been looking at the traegers but I have a couple questions. I have always used wood chips and I am unsure about the pellets. Does traeger have a wood chip option or are they all pellets. Also how effective is the traeger if I just wanted to use it as a regular grill sometimes? Can you get the. Temp high enough like a gas grill?


----------



## 12-Ringer

I have had my Traeger at 500 degrees a few times although it tends to top out around 470 when turned all the way up.

I love mine and I’ve owned several from offset stick burners, reverse flow charcoal smoker, electric box (MES) m, propane grills etc... and while each has their place, the Traeger has been my favorite so far. Everything that I did on my stick burner and reverse flow I can do on my Traeger, BUT I don’t have to babysit it, instead I can join the cornhole and horse tourney.[emoji12]

In all fairness, the pit master thing with the pull behind was cool, an ego trip for sure...these days I care much less about that and more about quality food and family time.

There are other Pellet smokers available I know a few on here had bad luck or didn’t like Thor Traeger and swapped for something different. Hopefully they’ll chime in and share their thoughts.

Good luck

Joe


----------



## USMC TBone

My wife's uncle swears by his Rec Tec. He makes a lot of good stuff on it for family functions. Its built pretty solid looking and I dont think he's had any issues with it. I cant remember what model it is though.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Liveoutdoors24 said:


> Im looking to upgrade from the MES. I have been looking at the traegers but I have a couple questions. I have always used wood chips and I am unsure about the pellets. Does traeger have a wood chip option or are they all pellets. Also how effective is the traeger if I just wanted to use it as a regular grill sometimes? Can you get the. Temp high enough like a gas grill?


All pellet grills only use pellets. Most pellet grills will only reach 500 degrees but with Grillgrates you can sear steaks, burgers with ease. They take a little extra time to get hot but the Grillgrate company says they will get around 150 degrees hotter then what the grill is set at. 
I have a RecTec and have great success with these grates and the reverse searing brings eating steaks to a new level!

NY steaks reversed seared for Mother’s Day. 










Awesome sear marks




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Liveoutdoors24

Ishi Spirit said:


> All pellet grills only use pellets. Most pellet grills will only reach 500 degrees but with Grillgrates you can sear steaks, burgers with ease. They take a little extra time to get hot but the Grillgrate company says they will get around 150 degrees hotter then what the grill is set at.
> I have a RecTec and have great success with these grates and the reverse searing brings eating steaks to a new level!
> 
> NY steaks reversed seared for Mother’s Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome sear marks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow that post right there may have cost me $1,000.00!! Those look amazing. And you get a good smokey flavor from the pellets? Is there any difference from the chips?


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Liveoutdoors24 said:


> Wow that post right there may have cost me $1,000.00!! Those look amazing. And you get a good smokey flavor from the pellets? Is there any difference from the chips?


Yes you’ll getting a nice smokey taste that’s not overpowering. At higher temps they are more of a grill with minimal smoke flavors but at lower temps oh ya great smoke flavor. 
When I reverse sear I will smoke the steaks at 180 for about one hour and at times I’ll add a smoke tube and while smoking them the Grillgrates are on so they are warming up. After the hour smoke I pull the steaks and cover them with tinfoil then crank up the grill till it reaches temps then put the steaks back on. After the two minutes turn the steak 45 degrees to get the grill marks then sear another two minutes, flip them and sear the other side 4-5 minutes and experience the best steak you ever cooked. 
More eye candy!
Reversed Seared Venison Tenderloins 



















Giant Rib-eyes





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

On my Rec-Tec RT-700 it has smoke setting which is the lowest temperature you can set it too. I like to get a thick ribeye and put it on that setting for awhile and do a reverse sear. Best steaks I’ve ever had. Ishi is right on the GrillGrates (make sure you get them), you will have no trouble at all searing with them.


----------



## Billy H

Have heard nothing but really good things about the Rec Tec pellet grills. Just found out they don’t have any dealers so taking a look at one is pretty much a no go. I have eyeballed the Tragers, they seemed a little cheaply made to me, as well as the brands the big box stores carry. Not to say they don’t work well as is obvious from some of the grub guys put out on them. Without actually looking at one the rec tec seems like a more solid unit. It would be cool if one of you guys that have one would do an honest in depth review. 

That said at this point I need another grill/ smoker like a hole in the head, having two smokers and a gas grill right now. But you neve know when one will need replaced


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Billy H said:


> Have heard nothing but really good things about the Rec Tec pellet grills. Just found out they don’t have any dealers so taking a look at one is pretty much a no go. I have eyeballed the Tragers, they seemed a little cheaply made to me, as well as the brands the big box stores carry. Not to say they don’t work well as is obvious from some of the grub guys put out on them. Without actually looking at one the rec tec seems like a more solid unit. It would be cool if one of you guys that have one would do an honest in depth review.
> 
> That said at this point I need another grill/ smoker like a hole in the head, having two smokers and a gas grill right now. But you neve know when one will need replaced


I currently have a RecTec Stampede. I’ll try to do a honest review soon on my unit


----------



## Billy H

Ishi Spirit said:


> I currently have a RecTec Stampede. I’ll try to do a honest review soon on my unit


 That would be great


----------



## nicko

Thinking about picking up a new Weber bullet just to take down to Hilton head during the summer to cook up briskets for the house. My wife thinks it sounds a little crazy… I think it sounds brilliant.


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> Thinking about picking up a new Weber bullet just to take down to Hilton head during the summer to cook up briskets for the house. My wife thinks it sounds a little crazy… I think it sounds brilliant.


https://allentown.craigslist.org/for/d/harleysville-smoker-grill/6874947763.html


----------



## hokiehunter373

What do we got goin for Memorial Day folks? Think I'm gonna do a couple racks of ribs and a pork shoulder


----------



## mattmann

I’ll be grilling some ribeyes. Cooked 4 ribeyes on my campchef for Mother’s Day and they were AWESOME. Salt, pepper, garlic, rest to room temp. Slow smoke for 35min, turn up to 450 and grill until 145 internal. Compound butter on top and rest for 20 min. Best steak I’ve ever done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poppahunts

Made me hungry


----------



## Bethelbass4

looks amazing


----------



## blazinsoles

I'm thinking maybe brisket. Then shred and throw it onto some Hawaiian bread sliders


----------



## fozzywozzy

mmm love the smoke


----------



## GTO63

Doing pork shoulder as well !


----------



## adr1601

Seasoning the new toy!
View attachment 6833007


----------



## Thaddeous

adr1601 said:


> Seasoning the new toy!
> View attachment 6833007














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> Seasoning the new toy!
> View attachment 6833007


I figured you for a Kamado Komodo.


----------



## chaded

I had to just scroll past it quickly to avoid having flashbacks.


----------



## adr1601

chaded said:


> I had to just scroll past it quickly to avoid having flashbacks.


HA ha I remember all that and swore off getting one until this newest redesign.


----------



## adr1601

This must be what a kid feels like on Christmas day. 
View attachment 6833285


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> https://allentown.craigslist.org/for/d/harleysville-smoker-grill/6874947763.html


 Thanks for the heads up Billy. Looks a little on the small side though and only one cooking rack.


----------



## 2wheelercustoms

Had a great day smoking! Smoked some Prime Rib for a buddy of mine and did 2 pork shoulders for myself!






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thaddeous

2wheelercustoms said:


> Had a great day smoking! Smoked some Prime Rib for a buddy of mine and did 2 pork shoulders for myself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

That shoulder looks amazing


----------



## mikear

Reverse seared ribeyes from the pellet pooper.


----------



## Billy H

I always use a base of lump charcoal when I use my offset. Then as I go along I throw chunks of whatever wood of my choosing for what I’m smoking. Went to my local Wally World yesterday for the tried and true ROYAL OAK lump. They didn’t have it. Seems they now carry a brand called WESTERN. What a disappointment. The stuff just does not burn very hot. I have my vent almost all the way open and struggling to keep it at 225/250. Where as the royal oak would bury my thermometer with the vent that far open. So it looks like I’ll be using a lot of hickory and oak to keep the temps up. This Western stuff sparks like crazy as well. Guys that use lump do yourself a favor and avoid this stuff.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Some butt rub and apple butter onto the but and into the smoker this morning. I’ll add some ribs to the mix in a few hours




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Pork shoulder 4 hours in. Plenty of room for wings and ABT later on. I never remember to do a finished pic. I'll try today.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

I haven’t had much time to smoke yet due to weather and work but this big rack of Beef Ribs and homemade twice baked potatoes will be enjoyed tonight!
The Traeger Beef rub is becoming my go rub for beef. 
Finished pics later 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Pork shoulder resting. ABT and wings on the smoke. Wings have a little dusting of old Saratoga 5 pepper. Then will be drenched in homemade wing sauce. Definitely got some heat but not stupid heat. Skies are threatening here . Chance of heavy weather.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Butt stalled forrreveerrrrr at 147. Had to wrap when I usually don’t but it’s coming along now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Ishi Spirit said:


> I haven’t had much time to smoke yet due to weather and work but this big rack of Beef Ribs and homemade twice baked potatoes will be enjoyed tonight!
> The Traeger Beef rub is becoming my go rub for beef.
> Finished pics later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





hokiehunter373 said:


> Butt stalled forrreveerrrrr at 147. Had to wrap when I usually don’t but it’s coming along now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some good looking grub going on!!


----------



## Ishi Spirit

^^ Enjoy the food Billy H and hokiehunter373! Looks great with a few extra lbs gained:shade:


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks great guys....so much yesterday , wings, drums, turkey breast, rib-eye roast, burgers, dogs .... the homemade offset didn’t stop...about 25 folks, about 14 camped out in tents overnight...small reunion in honor of my grandmom who passed on 5/3.

No pics of the food, don’t know what I was thinking, probably the watermelon, blueberry, and blackberry moonshine

Here’s the custom smoker, made from oil tank, the grills, and of course the campfire 

























Even managed to get my mom out and about...cozying up with her baby sister 

































Breakfast

























Go down the shore to 2 broken pipes under the house, was planning to get the boat prepped and on the water...just finished the prep now (started at 6:30am) the pipes ate up most of the morning. Kids and the rest didn’t get down until noon, if the boat rides tonight, it’ll be a sunset cruise!

Hope everyone is having as great weekend!!! From the looks of it, there’s a lot of good times going on...

Joe


----------



## Billy H

Almost didnt get pics of finished grub
Pork turned out great. Check the smoke ring








Wings virtually disappeared before I got to them.








Same with the turds
















Sorry for the bad pics.


----------



## nicko

Good lookin grub guys.


----------



## pbuck

Looking goooooood!!!

Thread’s making me Jones for some smoke.  

I’ve had so many things going on this weekend and haven’t been home long enough to cook anything.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

The results were pretty good! Monday I’ll smoke another rack of beef and pork ribs for my eldest son as he starts living in Iowa again. He’s are guest till his family moves back in July. 
Money shots with hopefully more tomorrow! Everyone keep posting your cooks and ideas 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Looking good guys! We had a great time tonight before the storms rolled in! Def a few pounds gained ishi lol

















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

I ran out to the supermarket this morning and picked up a 15 lb brisket pack. Their prices on brisket always looked good so I wanted to give one a try today. Sliced off a smaller end section, did some trimming, rub applied, and got in on the egg by 10am. Got to trimming up the rest to bag up and all in all, ended up trimming off 6 lbs of fat. I think i’ll stick with the local butcher shop for future briskets.


----------



## Ebard22

I cannot bring myself to spend the money on a brisket. I'd love to smoke one some time but I'm too cheap and dont like people enough to invite enough over to eat the whole thing!


----------



## nicko

Ebard22 said:


> I cannot bring myself to spend the money on a brisket. I'd love to smoke one some time but I'm too cheap and dont like people enough to invite enough over to eat the whole thing!


Ha ha!! I hear ya. They aren’t cheap but after trimming this one up, I have three separate bags in the freezer for future smokes. I’m not worried about freezing ruining them.

And the stall is in full swing... 2 hours worth. IT hit a high of 167 before losing temp and now hanging at 158. Dome temp is 230 so I’ll probably bump it up to 250 tops. 

At least there is plenty of rum punch.


----------



## USMC TBone

I have yet to do a real brisket either. Pork is always pretty easy and tastes so good, and cheaper!!!

I've got a littl beef and pork on today. Found a pack of pre-rubbed pork roasts on sale a couple months ago, and a corned beef brisket from a sale after St. Patty's day. They've been sitting in the freezer till I finally had a bit of time to put them on the grill. Will have some pulled pork for dinner later today, and some Pastrami to take on a camping/fishing trip next weekend with some buddies I haven't seen in a couple years.

For the pastrami (I know I'm cheating and using store bought corned beef, and not venison here) I soaked it overnight, changing the water once after the first couple hours. To get rid of the excess salt. Then rubbed it with black pepper and coriander rub, let sit for about an hour while I prepped the BBQ. I plan to BBQ till about 160 (about half way through the stall). Then I'll wrap in foil and add a little water to the foil package (like 1/4 cup) then put back on the grill, until the IT is about 200. This kinda steams the meat the rest of the way while pushing through the stall. Then I'll put it in the fridge to cool, and slice it up later tonight is sometime tomorrow while it's cold and firm. That makes it easier to trim off any excess fat and get good slices for sammich's since i dont have a meat slicer, LOL. I've done it this way a couple times now and it turns out pretty darn good. I guess its a shortcut to some good pastrami. 

One of these days I'll have to try making pastrami from my own meat and curing it my self.

The pic is after a couple hours in. I'll try and post some pics afterwards.

Have an awesome Memorial Day everyone!









Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DV1

Finally just opened up my back porch Saturday, was an all day affair to unwrap the kitchenette, pressure wash the deck, patio, furniture and house, and then move out all the other furniture, cushions, smokers, fridge, etc.















Remembered my patio umbrella got destroyed so I needed another one.








New umbrella in place.








Ready for summer.








Was so busy getting stuff done around the house I had haven't had much time to do much cooking, but did manage a few turkey breasts. No pics of the food but it was pretty good. It's just getting started, hopefully more food pics to come.


----------



## Bulian82

I had a little time today to smoke a prime rib and some beef ribs. This was the first time I’ve done beef ribs and I will deff continue! Everyone enjoyed everything as usual. Now for clean up! 

Have a wonderful Memorial Day everyone. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

Finished pulled pork. Not bad for a couple small roasts. (First couple pics)

Also cut and sealed the beef pastrami for my camping/fishing trip next weekend. (Last couple pics)









Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

By the way if you're looking for any new BBQ recipes or ideas this book is awesome. He's got recipes from all over the world in it. Between this book and the Amazingribs.com website I've learned a ton about how to BBQ over the last 15 years or so.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## cc122368

Well I finally did it bought a pellet smoker did a 10 pound pork butt 20 hours pulled pork turned out fabulous.






.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Tonight’s dinner


----------



## cc122368

That looks tasty.


----------



## USMC TBone

USMC TBone said:


> By the way if you're looking for any new BBQ recipes or ideas this book is awesome. He's got recipes from all over the world in it. Between this book and the Amazingribs.com website I've learned a ton about how to BBQ over the last 15 years or so.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


Sorry forgot to add a picture of the book, LOL.









Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Billy H said:


> That would be great


Billy here are some pics of the RecTec Stampede. You can get more specs on there website. 
Nice size hopper for over night cooks. 








The Bull is larger but the Stampede is great for just the Mrs and l and still large enough for larger groups. 



























The WiFi works great and is standard with all models. 
Hope this helps. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bucktailbob

Did 5 Wild Turkey Breasts and some tenders.
Brined overnight, rinsed and rack dried before going on the smoker. I did truss them to get a more even cook, you can tell I am no butcher.
Smoked at 200 degrees, about a 4-5 hour smoke. I painted them with maple syrup towards the end.
Thin sliced, it’s very good. Goes well with a cold one.


----------



## ayopyo

Looks amazing, going to try it out on the Traeger!


----------



## Billy H

Ishi Spirit said:


> Billy here are some pics of the RecTec Stampede. You can get more specs on there website.
> Nice size hopper for over night cooks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bull is larger but the Stampede is great for just the Mrs and l and still large enough for larger groups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The WiFi works great and is standard with all models.
> Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Ishi. That does help. Didn’t know that came with the WIFI set up. It’s just my wife and myself as well and that looks like it would fit the bill. 

Sorry for late response it’s a disaster zone here from Wednesday’s storms. Power has been out since Wednesday and not expected to be restored till tomorrow night. Have not been on much.


----------



## nicko

Been wanting for a while to add a larger capacity smoker to my cooking arsenal. I didn’t want to drop the amount of money I would have to on the large big green egg so went with the 18 inch weber smoky mountain. The Medium BGE will still handle the bulk of my needs but this will fill the larger capacity niche pretty nicely.


----------



## nicko

Purty.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck with Nick


----------



## nicko

Thanks Joe. The maiden voyage in progress.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Decided on last minute cookout....working feverishly on some beer can burgers, drunken chicken, ranch breasts and of course my custom beans..


Beans phase


























14 folks arriving around 3...pressures on


----------



## 12-Ringer

Almost time...


----------



## Ishi Spirit

12-Ringer said:


> Almost time...


Good cooks ( smokers) always pulls through!! Great job


----------



## 12-Ringer

Home run...


----------



## nicko

Learning curve.....the Weber Smokey Mountain is perfectly capable but requires more babysitting than I am used to. I spent my entire day from 9am to 5pm staring at the temp gauge and adjusting air vents on the cooker. Had to fiddle with charcoal, add charcoal, blow on the charcoal, etc. I will say I opted to go with lump charcoal versus briquettes and immediately saw one of the drawbacks with it when the smaller pieces fell through the charcoal gray as I was pouring it in. 

I will get used to it but I know why I got the green egg to begin with… Superior heat retention and efficiency and burning. I definitely used more charcoal for the smoke then I would with the egg and the egg always has a good amount left over, even after 7-8 hours of smoking.


----------



## tim2970

Baby backs with the wife’s secret recipe homemade dry rub. Smoked with a Mix of hickory, maple and apple.

View attachment 6840747


----------



## tim2970

12-Ringer said:


> Home run...
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn
> .com/20190602/c1a923736ee256935a2ba984a9837863.jpg



Wow &#55357;&#56879;


----------



## Bulian82

I smoked some more beef ribs, and some 4 cheese Mac tonight. 
Looks like everyone else is having a good Sunday as well! Keep the pics coming. 








https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190602/

feb592cdc8520d2933bab2d7ec9201cc.jpghttps://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/

20190602/05a0527862da8a61dbfc51aea07c1b56.jpg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim2970




----------



## adr1601

Pics a little late!
View attachment 6840865


----------



## jflytime

looks amazing


----------



## bowhuntermitch

A couple small pork shoulder pieces I did yesterday. Lunch for the wife and I for the next week! 
Snake method and apple chips. Used Stubbs pork marinade (lime chili ginger) as a mop every couple hours. The were just about ready to be taken off and wrapped here.


----------



## jbaird21

looks amazing


----------



## jbaird21

amazing


----------



## 138104

What thermometer are you guys using? I'd like to have 2 meat probes and one that shows the temperature at the grill grate.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I’ve got a few different ones, but this ivation seems to be the one I go to the most


----------



## nicko

I use a Maverick brand. Looks very similar to the Ivation model Joe posted above. In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if one was a rebrand of the other.


----------



## 138104

12-Ringer said:


> I’ve got a few different ones, but this ivation seems to be the one I go to the most


Thanks. Didn't see Ivation on Amazon. Weird. Seems they have the Maverick and Thermo pro models.


nicko said:


> I use a Maverick brand. Looks very similar to the Ivation model Joe posted above. In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if one was a rebrand of the other.


How'd the Maverick perform on your first run with the Weber?


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Thanks. Didn't see Ivation on Amazon. Weird. Seems they have the Maverick and Thermo pro models.How'd the Maverick perform on your first run with the Weber?


I’ve had it for a while and used it for cooks on my BGE so from my experience, it works quite well. I always cross reference the internal temperature however with a weber digital stick thermometer. They are typically within a few degrees of each other.


----------



## IGluIt4U

I have been using a thermopro (that orange one in your pic above) for a couple of years now, no issues at all with it and it's within a few degrees of all my other measurement methods, including a calibrated pyrometer that I have as a standard to compare things to.


----------



## hokiehunter373

IGluIt4U said:


> I have been using a thermopro (that orange one in your pic above) for a couple of years now, no issues at all with it and it's within a few degrees of all my other measurement methods, including a calibrated pyrometer that I have as a standard to compare things to.


What I use as well. Love it. I had what I believe was an ivation before and it crapped out on me. The thermopro feels better made and I like little things about it more 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

I use the Maverick Redi-Check ET-732 as well. That Ivation does look a lot like a re-branded Maverick to me as well. I've had my Maverick for probably at least 5 or 6 yrs now. Every now and then it needs to be resynced, especially when the batteries start to get too old, but other than that I love it and it is a life saver, especially if cooking with charcoal. Once I have my Weber kettle grill set up and the coals going, all i have to do is keep the wireless reciever nearby, and if the temp starts dropping open up the bottom vent a touch, and if the temp starts creeping up then I just close the vent a touch. Usually if I get the temp fairly stabilized i won't have to touch the vents or the BBQ for a couple hours. I can usually get my first batch of charcoal to last around 3 - 5 hrs. Using a larger water pan helps keep the temperature in the BBQ more stable (probably not as stable as a ceramic BBQ like an Egg or Kamado).

The only thing I wish the Maverick was better as is the meat probe doesn't seem to be as accurate on smaller cuts of meat, but I think this is common unless you have a meat probe/thermometer with a really small tip...

If my Maverick ever does die, then I will probably either get another one, or try out the Thermo Pro people keep talking about. The maverick only cost me like $40 or $50 and I found it at the local Ace store. LOVE IT!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

I have a quick read thermapen, that combined with the Ivation can tacklenjust about anything...yes I have tons more (MEATER probes, my thermopro died this the Ivation)

I love the ability to set the alarms...if my units drop below a preset temp, the alarm goes off, awesome for long brisket and should smokes.

IMHO a quick read pen is a must regardless of whatever system you have...if not for confirmation, for seafood, small/thin cuts, delicate fowl, veggies, etc...

Like anything else these days, the tool/toy boxes fill up fast[emoji12]


----------



## USMC TBone

Ishi Spirit said:


> I haven’t had much time to smoke yet due to weather and work but this big rack of Beef Ribs and homemade twice baked potatoes will be enjoyed tonight!
> The Traeger Beef rub is becoming my go rub for beef.
> Finished pics later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ishi,

I got some of the Traeger Prime Rib rub from my father in law at Christmas. I've only used it on some steaks and to dress up a couple burgers but I love the taste and can see it becoming one of my favorite rubs as well. I just need to find a nice prime rib roast to really test it on now, :wink:


----------



## hokiehunter373

Thinking about pulling the trigger on a traeger this weekend. What pellets does everyone love?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Lumberjack....you can’t beat them, by far the very best I’ve tried and I’ve tried too many to mention.

I get mine from Amazon and have settled primarily on the competition blend and apple. Apple for pork and poultry, comp blend for beef.

Trust me when i say pellets are not all created equal.

Good luck!

Joe


----------



## Ishi Spirit

hokiehunter373 said:


> Thinking about pulling the trigger on a traeger this weekend. What pellets does everyone love?


Yep Lumberjack is what I’ve been using the last five years. 
I’ve used some GMG, Pit Boss, Smoke Ring and RecTec pellets with no complaints. I just bought 120 lbs of Bear Mountain pellets and they will be used on my next cook to test them out.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Thanks guys. I knew I recalled you all liking something specific and buying pallets of it lol but was lazy with my search


----------



## DarMadness

idk why but id put some kinda sauce on it


----------



## lehmbeezy

Drolling


----------



## 138104

Doing my first smoke today. Here's my equipment.

Weber 22" kettle
Expert Grill meat probe (Walmart special)
Kingsford briquettes, snake method, approx 70 briquettes
Applewood chips (2 big hand fulls, soaked in water)
Pan with apple juice
8 lb pork butt, bone in, slathered in homemade apple butter

Started around 6:00 AM, meat on at 7:15 AM. I couldn't decide on a meat thermometer, so grabbed a $20 one from Walmart. It only has a meat probe, so have to use the lid thermometer to regulate temps. This smoke is for a work function on Tuesday, so doesn't matter when it comes off. Trying to take notes so if it goes well, I can replicate.

Any feedback is welcomed and appreciated!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looking good....just a heads up....in the kettles the lid thermometers are measuring temps in the top 15-20% of the kettle...if your cuts are situated lower than that in the kettle the temps will be hotter. As long as your are monitoring your cut, you should be good, BUT if you notice the dome thermometer dropping AND you were already holding it at the lower end of your preferred range, there is a good chance it could bottom out quickly. That water pan is helping keeping temps uniform too....can’t tell if it’s directly in the coals or on a grate. I’d recommend keeping it on a grate so you can work and add coals later if needed.

Keep us all posted, looks god so far.

Joe


----------



## 138104

Temp on the dome is around 250. The pan is on a grate and charcoal is around it. Going to try and keep dome temp at 250 or less.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Perry24 said:


> Temp on the dome is around 250. The pan is on a grate and charcoal is around it. Going to try and keep dome temp at 250 or less.


Sounds awesome!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Happy Fathers Day to all those blessed to be a Dad!!!


----------



## 138104

3 hours into the smoke and the IT is 115 degrees. The grill has been running hotter than I wanted, so I adjusted the top vent a bit. Rechecked 30 mins later and temp was still 275. So, I moved the bottom vent and rechecked after 30 mins and temp was 300! I think I moved it the wrong way, so backed off the lower vent adjustment and will recheck after 30 mins. Top vent is only opened a 1/4 of the way.

I want to check my charcoal supply, but trying to resist the urge...lol!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Opening the bottom increases the heat...open the top full and refill your pan...it will stabilize.

Joe


----------



## 138104

5 hrs in and IT is 136. Grill has been running around 250. I pulled the lid and had burned through 3/4 of my charcoal. Decide to add some more lit and unlit charcoal. I think it is looking good!

All the wood chips have burned. Should I add more?


----------



## 12-Ringer

I would; meat will accept smoke to 140...so your close at this point, but if you’re not going to wrap it, adding some more won’t hurt


----------



## wmann20

nice


----------



## 138104

Hit 158 IT. Grill temp started falling, so added about 20 lit briquettes and probably 40 or so unlit. Hoping this is the last refill.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Can always wrap it too...that will help with moisture as well


----------



## 138104

12-Ringer said:


> Can always wrap it too...that will help with moisture as well


Might try that. Do you wrap it tight in aluminum foil or tent it? 

Temp is up to 165, so maybe I'll luck out and not stall. The temp on the grill jumped to 325, so working on bringing that down.

Was planning on pulling at 203, wrapping in foil and towels, and then putting in a cooler. If I do that, can I pull at 190 or 195?


----------



## Ebard22

I personally double wrap in foil with a couple TBSP apple juice and some rub. Pull at 195-200 toss in cooler wrapped in towels for awhile then enjoy


----------



## nicko

Pork shoulder I would wrap in foil at this point to speed up the cooking process and pull it at 195.

165° is right in the stall range… Really no way to avoid it and with a larger cut of meat, it can sit in that stall for a few hours and often times lose about 10° Before it starts climbing again.


----------



## 138104

Ebard22 said:


> I personally double wrap in foil with a couple TBSP apple juice and some rub. Pull at 195-200 toss in cooler wrapped in towels for awhile then enjoy


Thanks. Temp has been rising quickly over the last hour and is currently at 178. Hopefully, it will be ready to pull by 8.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Double wrap with a stick of salted butter and brown sugar to compliment the apple butter


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> Thanks. Temp has been rising quickly over the last hour and is currently at 178. Hopefully, it will be ready to pull by 8.


Homestretch.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Don’t forget to let it rest before you pull it... if you chose not to wrap it for the last stage of the smoke I would still wrap it with salted butter and brown sugar and let it rest in that wrapping for 45 minutes to an hour before you pull it.


----------



## jager69

Looks good! Don’t be afraid to take it inside and put it in the oven for a more controlled finish the bbq part of it has been done. Relax and enjoy the end product.


----------



## 138104

Temp hit 200 around 7:30, so pulled it off. I've taken a bunch of photos along the way, but forgot to take one before it came off. It is resting now. I'll take a picture before shredding it.


----------



## 138104

Getting ready to shred.


----------



## 138104

Finished product


----------



## 138104

The smokiness was there without being overpowering. The pork shredded easily and was tender and moist. On my next cook, I'll definitely use a rub or something to impart more flavor. The apple butter didn't seem to add any flavor to the bark.

Other notes. Need to pack in more charcoal. I got about 5 hrs on the initial load, but didn't add enough the 2nd time and had to add a 3rd time. Also, I need to get a probe for the grill. Spent too much time going in and out to check temps. Overall, I am pleased with the final product and the time spent was worth it.

Thank you to those who chimed in and helped me out!


----------



## joesandi

A little back strap on the Weber tonight. Cooked it indirectly. Was really good. But venison always is.


----------



## IGluIt4U

Y'all makin me hungry, been slackin, need to smoke something!! :cheers:


----------



## Eddie12

Happy Fathers Day! I did some tomahawk steaks and tators on the Traeger earlier. Hands down the best steak I’ve ever eaten. Wow! 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

Perry24 said:


> The smokiness was there without being overpowering. The pork shredded easily and was tender and moist. On my next cook, I'll definitely use a rub or something to impart more flavor. The apple butter didn't seem to add any flavor to the bark.
> 
> Other notes. Need to pack in more charcoal. I got about 5 hrs on the initial load, but didn't add enough the 2nd time and had to add a 3rd time. Also, I need to get a probe for the grill. Spent too much time going in and out to check temps. Overall, I am pleased with the final product and the time spent was worth it.
> 
> Thank you to those who chimed in and helped me out!


Perry,
You should definitely looking into getting a Maverick ET-732, ( https://www.amazon.com/Maverick-732...averick+et732&qid=1560737125&s=gateway&sr=8-4 ), or the ThermoPro equivalent (I think it's like the TP 08 model or something like that) especially when using charcoal. I use a Weber 22" Kettle Grill to do my smoking. The Maverick is a lifesaver! One probe measures your meat temp, while the other probe measures the bbq temperature, and you can clip the probe on the grate next to the meat (give about 1" or 2" space) so you'll know the temp where the meat is instead of at Tue top of the dome. It also has a wireless receiver so you can go about your fldaily business or watch some TV or something. On the wireless receiver you set alarms for max and minimum bbq temp, and also an alarm for when your meat is done or almost done!

Also another note on using the Weber grill to smoke. For temperature control I keep the top vent about half open. It doesn't do a lot to control temperature. The bottom vent is the I take vent and allows fresh air/oxygen to enter the bbq. Your coals need the oxygen to keep burning. All the top vent does is allow the hot air to escape. If you have the bottom vent open and the top vent closed you'll see smoke coming out from the sides of the lid instead because it's got to go somewhere and the lid isn't a perfect seal. By controlling the amount of oxygen coming to your coals you can then control how quickly or slowly your coals will burn. So I leave the top vent about half open and never touch it when doing a low and slow smoke. I fiddle with the bottom vent only. If the temperature on my handy remote thermometer starts dropping a little more than I'd like then is slightly ope. the bottom vent a little more and watch the temp for another 5 or 10 minutes. It should stabilize or slow down the rate it starts dropping. If it doesn't do what I want then I open it up a bit more. If you have plenty of coals in there it stabilize or start going up depending how much you opened the bottom vent. If you want the temp to stop increasing or start cooling then just close the vent a little at a time until it does what you want. It's not an exact science but after adjusting the vent and watching your handy wireless thermometer for a few minutes you'll start getting a feel for it. Also since Weber's aren't insulated like a big green egg or kamado joe, they tend to fluctuate quite a bit. To help this out I use as big a water pan as possible, and still have a bit of room for charcoal (maybe about 1/3 the charcoal grate area for charcoal at the most). I went to walmart and just bought a cheap 9"x13" cake pan that is maybe 2" deep. I fill that to the brim with water. The more water you have the more stable your temperature will be in the bbq. All that water acts as a heat sink. If the coals start cooling the water has heat to give off. If the coals start getting hotter the water will absorb some of that extra heat. I noticed this one day when I used to have a small water pan and my temps were going crazy. Also I'd have to add more water about half way through a pork shoulder cook. So went to the store and got a bigger one. Noticed my temps were a little more stable and easier to control. So now I have as big a water pan as I can fit and my temps are a lot easier to control!

If you ever have questions about using your Kettle grill for smoking let me know. I did some jerky in it and was able to amintain the temps around 170 - 180 for a few hours without a water pan. Required a little more babysitting and fiddling with the bottom vent to keep the coals from going out, but it worked and was some of the best jerky I've ever made.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Pulled the trigger on a Traeger Pro 22 with their Father's Day deal. Real excited to upgrade from my $100 Charbroil vertical propane smoker lol. Be just in time for the 4th


----------



## 12-Ringer

hokiehunter373 said:


> Pulled the trigger on a Traeger Pro 22 with their Father's Day deal. Real excited to upgrade from my $100 Charbroil vertical propane smoker lol. Be just in time for the 4th


Good luck! That is a serious upgrade too...you're sure to be pleased.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Perry24 said:


> The smokiness was there without being overpowering. The pork shredded easily and was tender and moist. On my next cook, I'll definitely use a rub or something to impart more flavor. The apple butter didn't seem to add any flavor to the bark.
> 
> Other notes. Need to pack in more charcoal. I got about 5 hrs on the initial load, but didn't add enough the 2nd time and had to add a 3rd time. Also, I need to get a probe for the grill. Spent too much time going in and out to check temps. Overall, I am pleased with the final product and the time spent was worth it.
> 
> Thank you to those who chimed in and helped me out!



I inject by butt/shoulders with a mixture of apple cider vinegar and apple butter, using the vinegar to dilute the butter to an injectable consistency. It rests like that for a day or two in the fridge, comes out, trim the hard fat off, coat liberally with a dry rub of choice...(Pork Barrel All-American works well), rests for about an hour, then coat apple butter and smoke....once it hits 195ish, I will pull, and wrap with a full stick of salted butter and brown sugar. I basically cut the stick of butter in half horizontally, put some brown sugar in the foil, lay half of the butter stick on top, meat on top of that, coat the top of the meat with the brown sugar, top with the remaining 1/2 stick of butter, wrap and rest for an hour.

As I pull it, I will add little bits of apple cider vinegar to kick (if it needs it).

I use apple wood smoking as well..

Joe


----------



## 138104

What's the advantage of using salted butter and brown sugar?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Moisture and flavor


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> What's the advantage of using salted butter and brown sugar?


What's the advantage?????? It's butter.


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> What's the advantage?????? It's butter.


Look, I ask dumb questions sometimes...lol!


----------



## 12-Ringer

The butter also serves as a binder with the brown sugar, cutting it with apple cider vinegar as you pull creates the balance between the bite of the vinegar and the sweetness of the sugar and apple butter.

Ty it once and you’ll end up doing it every time...makes that much of a difference. Sometimes I’ll even add honey too


----------



## Grizz1219

Did this brisket for fathers day, first one, came out AMAZING, everyone raved about it.. 16 hour smoke, 1.5 hours resting...


----------



## Grizz1219

Then sliced..


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks amazing!!!


----------



## Gambrosich

Im sure that would go great on a Traeger.


----------



## jager69

Dang that looks good. Have been wanting to do a brisket, just always back down because of the price and fear of messing it up.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

jager69 said:


> Dang that looks good. Have been wanting to do a brisket, just always back down because of the price and fear of messing it up.


I feel the same way man.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

Saw this at one of the local Ace stores. Was definately tempted. Damn thing near followed me home









Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dead Rooster

Steal of lifetime: my wife found this stick burner on our local Facebook swap site for $100. That was about 4 years ago.
Took four grown-ass men to move it uphill from their backyard and get it onto my trailer. Best $100 I've ever spent. Thing holds a temperature better then my wife when talk about my mother-in-law.


----------



## IGluIt4U

Not smoked, just plopped on the gas grill, but welcome to summer with a hunk of whitetail backstrap on da grill. :cheers: :yo: 









Sorry, no after slicing pics, it looked so good on the plate that I couldn't stop to take pics.. :hungry:


----------



## nicko

IGluIt4U said:


> Not smoked, just plopped on the gas grill, but welcome to summer with a hunk of whitetail backstrap on da grill. :cheers: :yo:
> 
> View attachment 6854591
> 
> 
> Sorry, no after slicing pics, it looked so good on the plate that I couldn't stop to take pics.. :hungry:


 Do you still have backstrap at this time of the year? Lucky dog… Looks fabulous.


----------



## Bacwoods

Just got a smoker and giving it a breakin this weekend


----------



## IGluIt4U

nicko said:


> Do you still have backstrap at this time of the year? Lucky dog… Looks fabulous.


I do, last season held no bucks, but I make up for that with does and it seems I rationed it well. Went to grab a package of steaks from a bag in the freezer and lo and behold, jackpot! It was from the last doe I took and there were two small roasts on top of that bag that are soon to be pastrami...


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Score this morning!!!!

The grocery store we shop at now have pork belly stocked in the cooler. 
This AM is was on sale for 1.99$ lb let the bacon curing process begin[emoji1360]











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

18 lb. brisket and 4 lbs. of beef short ribs on the BGE!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Ribs off for stage 2 in the broth and back on the egg. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTO63

Those look really good! your going to have some good eats! 

I am doing 30 lbs of summer sausage, going to be a long smoke!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looking good guys!!


----------



## nicko

Flying solo tonight and was in the mood to smoke something so trying something different. Bought a London broil top round and mixed up a pit beef seasoning… Injected it first for some extra moisture. Doing indirect heat on 1/2 of the egg and then when it hits about 120 internal temperature I’ll transfer to the heat and sear up the outside.


----------



## nicko

Pit beef turned out great...Piled up on a fresh Kaiser roll with horseradish sauce. And plenty leftover for sandwiches this week… Or a snack later on tonight.


----------



## nicko

Now, on to other things. 🤤


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Did some chicken breasts real simple for the first run of the traeger but that was more of a grilling than smoking. Officially breaking her in today. 










And dang ishi I’ve been dying to find some pork belly so I can make some burnt ends


----------



## Ishi Spirit

hokiehunter373 said:


> Did some chicken breasts real simple for the first run of the traeger but that was more of a grilling than smoking. Officially breaking her in today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And dang ishi I’ve been dying to find some pork belly so I can make some burnt ends


Try Sams Club or Cosco for pork bellies. I’ve always bought mine at Sams in the past. 
Yes one of them has burnt ends written all over it:lol3:


----------



## tim2970




----------



## 12-Ringer

If you haven’t tried pork belly burnt ends you don’t know what you’re missing...I’ll dig out the recipe I use and post it...only way my wife and daughter will eat the belly


----------



## tim2970

12-Ringer said:


> If you haven’t tried pork belly burnt ends you don’t know what you’re missing...I’ll dig out the recipe I use and post it...only way my wife and daughter will eat the belly


Nice, I’ll check out the recipe


----------



## tim2970

12-Ringer said:


> If you haven’t tried pork belly burnt ends you don’t know what you’re missing...I’ll dig out the recipe I use and post it...only way my wife and daughter will eat the belly


Nice, I’ll check out the recipe


----------



## Ishi Spirit

12-Ringer said:


> If you haven’t tried pork belly burnt ends you don’t know what you’re missing...I’ll dig out the recipe I use and post it...only way my wife and daughter will eat the belly


:thumbs_up sounds good I’ll check it out


----------



## 12-Ringer

Burnt end or not….you be the judge.

Pork Belly burnt ends…select your belly and be sure to remove all of the skin or rind…some butchers will do it for you (even the guys at Costco (if they’re not busy). If you can’t get a butcher to do it, you can do it yourself, it is A LOT like filleting a fish. If you watch guys who fillet all of the time, they make it look simple, it isn’t quite as easy as they make it look, but you really want all of that skin/rind off of the meat.

Once skinned you want to cube it into roughly 1.5” pieces (they will shrink some while cooking). I have found the easiest way to do this is to cut them into horizontal strips first, then make the necessary vertical cuts to get the desired 1.5” cube.

I word to the wise, the belly isn’t always easy to work with, many times feeling like it is slimy and slipping through your hands. I have found a good fillet knife is better than a serrated knife. I have a Bubba serrated fillet and thought that might be the best of both worlds, NOT, quickly went back to my Dexter to finish the job. I have also found that keeping it cold, even putting it in the freezer for a bit helps. I know many don’t want to take the extra time, but it makes a BIG difference when skinning and slicing up.

Once you have your cubes its time to get your season of choice on. I have found it important for a good finished flavor to stay away from those rubs heavy with salt OR if you have a favorite that is heavy with salt, cut it with light brown sugar. I really enjoy Lamberts Sweet Rub O’ Mine with this cut and have found I don’t have to add anything to the rub. I basically add the rub in a 2 gallon plastic bag, drop in the pork, mix well, ensuring all of the cuts are coated as evenly as possible. You’ll notice the cuts taking on a nice red color from the rub.

I highly recommend that you use something on the grates of your smoker as these cook and shrink up some and I have lost a few to the spaces in between the grates. I have a few veggie baskets that do the trick perfectly. They allow me to space them out without touching and the basket is fine enough that nothing slips out….well, almost nothing, which brings me to my next recommendation. I highly recommend a drip pan or some sort of capture system, as these things will melt some fat and you will be left with a quite a mess (or seasoning to some folks) if there isn’t something gathering up the renderings. I also like to save some of the rendering for the finishing process. So now your meat is cut and seasoned and waiting on the smoke. I prefer Applewood for this feature and you really want your smoker preheated before these babies go on. I keep 240-degrees as target and you really don’t want your smoker going much higher than that or lower that 220-degrees. These cuts are just about finished when they hit an IT of 200 degrees, which usually runs me about 4-hours or so for 10lbs worth; running at 240. I typically use an aluminum pan with about 1/2” of apple juice as both a water pan and drip pan.

The key to the entire feature is the finishing process. I start the finishing when the cuts hit about 180- degrees; usually around 3-hours or so. You want the cuts to render the fat and develop a bark (both of which are clearly visible), but don’t be fooled, keep them on the heat until your quick pen is telling you they’re at 180.

Once they hit 180 degrees its time to finish them off. I pull them and add them to an aluminum pan. It isn’t as essential that they not be touching the pan, but if you can them separated in the pan. Here is where you can get creative…if you have a favorite sauce, cut it with honey – the amount you use is based on how sweet you want it…I have become a big fan of Stubbs Sweet Heat and yes I still cut it with honey, probably right around the 60/40 sauce/honey mark. I read another site where a guy used hot pepper jelly and cut that with honey. My secretary makes some of the best plum/jalapeno jelly I’ve ever tasted, so I cut that with honey about the same ratio and WOW was it GREAT. I also take a few tablespoons of the apple juice/rendering and add it onto the mix (if it hasn't all evaporated). I mix the sauces together outside of the cubes, pour overtop and get them back on the heat.

Once in you pan and slathered with your choice of finishing sauce, you’ll want to cover them well and get them back on the heat until the hit 200…

I don’t make these often, but when I do they are a universal hit. Most people, even those who would “never eat pork belly” devour these little morsels. 

I didn't list specific measurements as they are different based on how much you're cooking. When I do this I usually do big batched, 10+lbs and finish portions differently to provide a bit of a sampling. I tried some earlier this spring with a combo of Sriracha sauce, Worcestershire and honey - WOW, roughly 2lbs, gone in less than 10mins. That is a combo I will be doing again, it was a super hit.

If you give it a try, let us all know what you think…

Joe


----------



## hokiehunter373

Dang, Joe! Got me hungry again and I just ate. That Stubbs sauce is great. 

First smoke on the traeger was fantastic. 





































For those of you that run pellet grills how much ash are you used to dealing with? How often do you vacuum it out?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

hokiehunter373 said:


> Dang, Joe! Got me hungry again and I just ate. That Stubbs sauce is great.
> 
> First smoke on the traeger was fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you that run pellet grills how much ash are you used to dealing with? How often do you vacuum it out?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I clean mine about every 10-15 hours of smoke...except on long smokes (like a 20-hour) shoulder or something...I won’t stop the smoke to clean


----------



## adr1601

If only deer tasted like pigs.
View attachment 6855987


----------



## Billy H

adr1601 said:


> If only deer tasted like pigs.
> View attachment 6855987



Deer taste better than pigs sometimes


----------



## IGluIt4U

Billy H said:


> Deer taste better than pigs sometimes


I had deer ribs for the first time and after that I swore them off for life, until a buddy that I hunted with asked me to keep the ribs when I cut up my deer and he was going to cook em all up for a superbowl party after the season, so, I thought.. what do I have to lose. Turned out the first time I had tried them they were quick baked in the oven, never cooked down the tallow and they were absolutely horrid. Took me a week to get the paste outta my mouth, but... a few years later, at a superbowl party, let me tell you... I was hooked! My other buddy had made several trays of some of the best ribs I have had. Deer ribs, slow baked in a home-made barbq sauce and they absolutely fell off the bone. I honestly never though I would touch deer ribs again, but he showed me the errors in my ways. No, you can't cook em up like a rack of baby back ribs, but if you do it right, they are absolutely delicious! :hungry:

That said, I have no deer ribs and just bought a rack of baby back ribs for an upcoming smoke.. :becky:


----------



## adr1601

IGluIt4U said:


> I had deer ribs for the first time and after that I swore them off for life, until a buddy that I hunted with asked me to keep the ribs when I cut up my deer and he was going to cook em all up for a superbowl party after the season, so, I thought.. what do I have to lose. Turned out the first time I had tried them they were quick baked in the oven, never cooked down the tallow and they were absolutely horrid. Took me a week to get the paste outta my mouth, but... a few years later, at a superbowl party, let me tell you... I was hooked! My other buddy had made several trays of some of the best ribs I have had. Deer ribs, slow baked in a home-made barbq sauce and they absolutely fell off the bone. I honestly never though I would touch deer ribs again, but he showed me the errors in my ways. No, you can't cook em up like a rack of baby back ribs, but if you do it right, they are absolutely delicious! :hungry:
> 
> That said, I have no deer ribs and just bought a rack of baby back ribs for an upcoming smoke.. :becky:


I had some that were slow simmered in a cast iron pan with bbq sausce and they were fantastic. There's just so little meat on them that I can't get myself to keep them.


----------



## WifeHatesMe

Has anyone ever smoked a venison ham? I have a full size rear quarter in my freezer and was thinking about trying to smoke it for 4th of July. I love venison just on the grill but thought about switching it up. Any input?


----------



## teedub

man that looks good!


----------



## HarrisonD10

This looks amazing


----------



## pbuck

Around 4# of pastrami just out of the steam.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa

That looks fantastic P!


pbuck said:


> Around 4# of pastrami just out of the steam.


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

NoDeerInIowa said:


> That looks fantastic P!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


It is. 

I Love this stuff!


----------



## hokiehunter373

pbuck said:


> It is.
> 
> I Love this stuff!


[email protected]*t Pb! 

*opens freezer, pulls out roast*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vortexblue

Any one try pastrami with corn beef?


----------



## pbuck

hokiehunter373 said:


> [email protected]*t Pb!
> 
> *opens freezer, pulls out roast*
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You’re welcome.


----------



## nicko

Margherita pizza on the egg.....homemade dough....drizzle with olive oil, then garlic powder, grated cheese, and salt.....layer of fresh sliced tomatoes.....fresh basil leaves....sliced up leftover sautéed chicken.....fresh mozzarella slices


----------



## pbuck

Dang, Nicko. Looks delicious! I haven’t made a pizza in awhile. May have to do one of those.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Whats everyone got planned for this weekend? I'll be doing a couple pork butts, some whiskey burgers, and some mac n cheese on the traeger. Did some more chicken last night after a couple hour brine. Best chicken I've made that's for sure. Can't wait to have her fired up this weekend.


----------



## USMC TBone

Vortexblue said:


> Any one try pastrami with corn beef?


Yes. I haven't gotten a deer in several years as I only hunt on public lands and it makes it tough. The few shot I have had I misjudged the distance and didnt have time to use my rangefinder. So for now my mom sneaks me hunks of venison from my dad's deer he gets when rifle or muzzleloader hunting.

Anyways the only pastrami I've done has been from corned beef. Comes out great. Learned how to do it from Amazingribs.com. ( https://amazingribs.com/tested-reci...s/home-made-pastrami-thats-close-katzs-recipe )

You definately want to soak it overnight before smoking. This gets rid of the extra salt in the meat...

Here's what I do:

1) Trim the fat cap to about 1/2" thick. Rinse off any seasonings or spices (bay leaves or coriander, ect). Soak the meat for an hour, then dump that water and replace with fresh water. Then soak at least overnight (at least 8 hours). Gets some of the excess salt out of the meat, since traditionally corned beef is boiled the salt comes out then.

2) Rub on your rub. For pastrami it's usually heavy in black pepper and coriander. I use the rub listed in the AmazingRibs recipes up above. Let the rub soak in for at least an hour, this is usually when I start the charcoal for kettle grill and prep it for smoking.

3) Smoke/BBQ the meat over indirect heat at 225 F (I usually try to keep my grill from 210 - 260, since it's a charcoal Weber Kettle grill and does fluctuate). I like to use as big of a water pan as possible, as this provides plenty of moisture in the bbq through the whole cook, and in my charcoal grill it helps keep the temperature more stable. I can fit a 9x13 metal cake pan in there and still have plenty of room for charcoal. Once the internal temp of the meat hits around 155 - 165 it'll start stalling. This is where you can "steam" the meat using the so called "Texas crutch". Around 160 or 165 I'll take the meat off place it on a large chunk of aluminum foil. Start to wrap the meat up but before sealing it off I'll add about 1/4 cup of water to the foil. Then seal it off. Place it back in the bbq/smoker and continue cooking the meat to an internal temperature of about 195 - 205 (your choice). Since most store bought corned beef is made from brisket this helps break down those tough tissues and muscle fibers.

4) After taking the meat off the bbq I put in the fridge a couple hours to overnight to cool it down to make it easier to cut. Then I trim off any excess fat remaining, and cut the meat across the grain into thin slices like for lunchmeat. Dont cut it with the grain unless you want it chewy.

I prepped some from a regular bagged corned beef brisket from the local grocery store this way for a camping trip with some buddies. It disappeared within a half hour after opening. One guy said, "Oh this is terrible, you need to just give it all to me so I can dispose of it", as he was cramming more of it in his mouth. I had served it with some of my smoked cheese and some triscuits.

It ends up being a 3 day process if you let the cooked meat cool in the fridge overnight. But it is totally worth it! The meat does shrink quite a bit to warn you. If you start with a 4 lb chunk of corned beef, you might end up with about 1 1/2 to 2 lbs of pastrami.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

WifeHatesMe said:


> Has anyone ever smoked a venison ham? I have a full size rear quarter in my freezer and was thinking about trying to smoke it for 4th of July. I love venison just on the grill but thought about switching it up. Any input?


I bbq'd a rump roast from one of the does my dad had shot. It had been in the freezer for about 1 1/2 yrs and I didnt have huge expectations from it. I dry brined it overnight, which is where you rub a bunch of salt all over the meat and let it soak in for a long time, overnight or longer. Then I lightly coated it with some olive oil, and rubbed with a garlic herb rub I made up with some salt, black pepper, garlic powder, onion powder, rosemary, oregano, and thyme. I let that sit for a couple hours. Then i roast it in the bbq at 225 F, with some apple wood (I mostly use apple wood because where I live there are orchards everywhere and i can get it for free!). Once the internal temp was about 140F I took the meat off and stole the coal to make them super hot and seared the meat to get a nice crispy but not burnt crust on top, bottom, and sides.

Took the roast inside and let it sit for about half hour before carving it up. Was one of the juiciest tastiest venison roasts I'd ever eaten. It wasn't super tender, but it wasn't chewy either. The meat was about medium or slightly over medium and was perfect. That was for about a 3 or 4 lb roast from the hind quarters that was slightly freezer burnt so it turned out way above my expectations. My kids and wife absolutely loved it too.

So it may not have been the whole ham but I bet if you do something similar, maybe letting the dry brine go for a couple days in stead of overnight it would give the salt more time to penetrate further into the meat. The salt content in the meat helps to hold the juices in the meat during the smoking process, plus adds good flavor of course :wink: 

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

hokiehunter373 said:


> Whats everyone got planned for this weekend? I'll be doing a couple pork butts, some whiskey burgers, and some mac n cheese on the traeger. Did some more chicken last night after a couple hour brine. Best chicken I've made that's for sure. Can't wait to have her fired up this weekend.


Spending time with the fam...doubt I’ll fire up the smoker at the shore unless the weather goes wonky....

Caught 20 stripers and a 13lb blue today in about 3.5 hours. Wife out fished me catching 12 to my 9. Kids stayed back, but we’re on the way into Rehoboth for dinner at Nicolas and fireworks....of course we’ll have to hit Thrashers, Fischer’s, and Candy Kitchen...

Joe


----------



## USMC TBone

I'll probably just be chilling with the family tomorrow. Cook up some burgers and dogs and hang out in the pool for a bit.

Saturday I'll grill up some Mexican style pork in thin fillets, then slice it into strips to serve on tortillas with shredded cheese some pick de gallo and myane some grilled onions and peppers. Always tasty!

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

pbuck said:


> Dang, Nicko. Looks delicious! I haven’t made a pizza in awhile. May have to do one of those.


This one was the first time I made the dough instead of using store bought. I will definitely be making the dough moving forward.


----------



## nicko

Having a small group tomorrow. Gotta get the brisket on about 3am. I saw a tip to spritz the brisket every 30-60 minutes with a spray bottle of worcestshire and water, 50/50. Supposed to help with moisture in the meat. We’ll see.


----------



## 2wheelercustoms

Happy 4th! Got 3 racks of baby back ribs and 2 8lb butts in the smoker! Smelling good in the hood!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2wheelercustoms

nicko said:


> Having a small group tomorrow. Gotta get the brisket on about 3am. I saw a tip to spritz the brisket every 30-60 minutes with a spray bottle of worcestshire and water, 50/50. Supposed to help with moisture in the meat. We’ll see.


I use apple juice, pineapple juice, apple cider vinegar and olive oil in a spray bottle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

nicko said:


> Having a small group tomorrow. Gotta get the brisket on about 3am. I saw a tip to spritz the brisket every 30-60 minutes with a spray bottle of worcestshire and water, 50/50. Supposed to help with moisture in the meat. We’ll see.


Mmmmmmm... I love worchesteshire. I bet that adds some nice flavor to the outside!

Wouldn't opening the smoker or bbq every hour make the overall cook time even longer? I guess though it depends how quickly your cooler recovers, and how you open it though...

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rhs341

2wheelercustoms said:


> I use apple juice, pineapple juice, apple cider vinegar and olive oil in a spray bottle
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Worsterchire, soy sauce and lemon juice....spray on when grilling and smoking.....about 2/3 worsterchire and 1/3 soy sauce (too much soy sauce makes it too salty) and a little lemon juice
I like the sound of pineapple juice, gotta try adding that next time


----------



## nicko

USMC TBone said:


> Mmmmmmm... I love worchesteshire. I bet that adds some nice flavor to the outside!
> 
> Wouldn't opening the smoker or bbq every hour make the overall cook time even longer? I guess though it depends how quickly your cooler recovers, and how you open it though...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


I do my smoking on a BGE and while the temp takes a little dip every time I open the dome, it recovers quickly. I open just enough get the spray bottle in there.

The brisket came out fine but it was not my best. The two things I did differently on this one was the spritzing and instead of coating it with mustard as a binder for the rub, I used olive oil. The sea salt did not stick as well as it does with mustard which is almost like a paste. For my taste, it came out a tad flat. Next one, I'll cut out the spritz (makes for a better bark) and I'll use mustard again.


----------



## USMC TBone

nicko said:


> I do my smoking on a BGE and while the temp takes a little dip every time I open the dome, it recovers quickly. I open just enough get the spray bottle in there.
> 
> The brisket came out fine but it was not my best. The two things I did differently on this one was the spritzing and instead of coating it with mustard as a binder for the rub, I used olive oil. The sea salt did not stick as well as it does with mustard which is almost like a paste. For my taste, it came out a tad flat. Next one, I'll cut out the spritz (makes for a better bark) and I'll use mustard again.


That would make sense that the salt wouldn't stick well or penetrate the meat as well with it coated in oil. By trade I am a scientist, specifically a chemist. Regular table salt is an ionic molecule of sodium and chloride. This molecule is polar and therefore dissolves in a polar solvent such as water. Fats and oils are made up of long chains of carbon and hydrogen with some oxygen maybe thrown in here and there. This is a non polar molecule and therefore salt would not dissolve into it. Coating the meat with oil and then adding salt to it essentially creates a barrier on the outer part of the meat that doesnt let the salt in. It however might give you a crispy salty crust (I like to do this with steaks), but the salt won't penetrate into the meat to help give the meat some of that salty flavor we love.

Might I suggest salting the meat first without adding anything to it and letting it sit for a few of hours or overnight. This is called dry brining it. Then maybe an hour before cooking coat the meat with some oil and add your rub or some herbs. Of the juices in the meat a lot of it is water or water based. The juices in the meat will dissolve the salt, and bring the salt into the meat for better salt penetration. I've read somewhere (I think it was in the amazing ribs website) that doing this also helps to keep the meat juices from leaving the meat during the cooking process. I believe it has something to do with osmotic pressure. Similar to how our bodies need electrolytes like sodium (one of the main ingredients in salt) and potassium to keep our bodies hydrated. Water in our bodies does no good if there are the electrolytes to help transport that water from cell to cell.

On a bonus note I think a lot of the flavor molecules in herbs are non polar they more likely to dissolve into the oil so by mixing oil and herbs together you get a nice blend there. And can get a nice flavorful coating evenly distributed around the outer portions of the meat for a tasty bark. Most of the fat within the meat is rendered and drips out of the meat so I don't think the herb oil mix would absorb into the fat and therefore go into the meat.

I hope some of this makes sense?

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

P.s. I believe the following I also read from AmazingRibs.com

Yellow mustard that we buy and smear on hour hamburgers, dogs, and sandwiches is made up of mustard powder, and water and vinegar. In fact I believe if you look at the label it will list water and or vinegar as the first item. This usually means it is the most common ingredient. Water as I mentioned above is a polar molecule and a great solvent of other polar molecules. Vinegar is essentially 5% acetic acid and 95% water. Apple cider vinegar is usually colored and has impurities and hasn't been filtered as well so you also get some other stuff in it. So it may be 90% - 95% water. When you slather some mustard onto your brisket a bunch of that mustard sauce/paste with evaporate. But before it does if you also happened to slather on a rub, the salt in the rub will also dissolve into that water and vinegar mix, and will also help penetrate the meat giving you a little more flavor in the meat instead of just on the meat. If you let the mustard and rub mix or paste sit on the meat for an hour or more then you'll get better salt penetration into the meat.

Just some more science to think about 

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulian82

nicko said:


> I do my smoking on a BGE and while the temp takes a little dip every time I open the dome, it recovers quickly. I open just enough get the spray bottle in there.
> 
> The brisket came out fine but it was not my best. The two things I did differently on this one was the spritzing and instead of coating it with mustard as a binder for the rub, I used olive oil. The sea salt did not stick as well as it does with mustard which is almost like a paste. For my taste, it came out a tad flat. Next one, I'll cut out the spritz (makes for a better bark) and I'll use mustard again.


I tried the worchestshire and water spritz with the same success. Not a lot added to the flavor and I lost most of the bark. Everyone enjoyed but I think I’ll skip that the next time or do it less with something different. 

I also did a pork butt and some shrimp and blueberry cream cheese stuffed jalapeños which everyone like. 

I hope you all had a good Independence Day!


----------



## nicko

USMC TBone said:


> P.s. I believe the following I also read from AmazingRibs.com
> 
> Yellow mustard that we buy and smear on hour hamburgers, dogs, and sandwiches is made up of mustard powder, and water and vinegar. In fact I believe if you look at the label it will list water and or vinegar as the first item. This usually means it is the most common ingredient. Water as I mentioned above is a polar molecule and a great solvent of other polar molecules. Vinegar is essentially 5% acetic acid and 95% water. Apple cider vinegar is usually colored and has impurities and hasn't been filtered as well so you also get some other stuff in it. So it may be 90% - 95% water. When you slather some mustard onto your brisket a bunch of that mustard sauce/paste with evaporate. But before it does if you also happened to slather on a rub, the salt in the rub will also dissolve into that water and vinegar mix, and will also help penetrate the meat giving you a little more flavor in the meat instead of just on the meat. If you let the mustard and rub mix or paste sit on the meat for an hour or more then you'll get better salt penetration into the meat.
> 
> Just some more science to think about
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


 All of this is a completely new thought process when it comes to smoking meat for me but it makes a lot of sense and you explained it well. While I have heard some people say that mustard does not have an effect on the overall taste of the final product, I would have to believe the salty tang of mustard enhances the flavor.


----------



## USMC TBone

nicko said:


> All of this is a completely new thought process when it comes to smoking meat for me but it makes a lot of sense and you explained it well. While I have heard some people say that mustard does not have an effect on the overall taste of the final product, I would have to believe the salty tang of mustard enhances the flavor.


That would most likely be due to the water and vinegar and salt in the mustard. Looking at pictures of mustard ingredient lists of Heinz and French's, salt comes after the mustard seed. So there is salt in the mustard and if you add some salt of your own to the mustard covered meat your you've got more salt. We all know much much better salty meat tastes than non-salty meat. Letting the meat meat sit after mustard'ing and salting the meat just salt into the meat better.

The mustard helps as a "binder" like you said. It helps stuff stick the meat. The salt will stick fairly well to the meat even if the meat is somewhat dry, it is still kind of tacky or sticky. The salt will stick and slowly dissolve into the meat. However, the mustard will help other stuff stick to the meat like garlic and pepper and herbs.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

One reason I'm such a big fan of the website AmazingRibs.com is because they go into the science behind a lot of myths in bbq and smoking. And they post the data to back it up. As a chemist, and an analytical chemist at that, i absolutely love that. And I have no affiliation with their website. I just enjoy reading their recipes and posts, and learning more about bbq and some of the science behind it.

I have learned a lot from them and I think it has made me much better at bbq because of it.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Hitting the smoke in a few hours










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

4.5 hours in










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyNight

USMC TBone said:


> That would most likely be due to the water and vinegar and salt in the mustard. Looking at pictures of mustard ingredient lists of Heinz and French's, salt comes after the mustard seed. So there is salt in the mustard and if you add some salt of your own to the mustard covered meat your you've got more salt. We all know much much better salty meat tastes than non-salty meat. Letting the meat meat sit after mustard'ing and salting the meat just salt into the meat better.
> 
> The mustard helps as a "binder" like you said. It helps stuff stick the meat. The salt will stick fairly well to the meat even if the meat is somewhat dry, it is still kind of tacky or sticky. The salt will stick and slowly dissolve into the meat. However, the mustard will help other stuff stick to the meat like garlic and pepper and herbs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


I like using mustard also, will have to try the salt dry brining. Mustard is easy to apply, stays on the meat and is inexpensive.

Thanks for the lesson, TBone


----------



## hokiehunter373

Food not included and done on the smoker: Mac n cheese, whiskey burgers, dogs. 

Cya in a few days. Food coma time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

USMC TBone said:


> One reason I'm such a big fan of the website AmazingRibs.com is because they go into the science behind a lot of myths in bbq and smoking. And they post the data to back it up. As a chemist, and an analytical chemist at that, i absolutely love that. And I have no affiliation with their website. I just enjoy reading their recipes and posts, and learning more about bbq and some of the science behind it.
> 
> I have learned a lot from them and I think it has made me much better at bbq because of it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


I use mustard also but I didn’t know why until now.... thanks for the reason why it works! 
Hokiehunter373 explain the whiskey burgers cause you have my full attention on them! Sounds wonderful


----------



## WifeHatesMe

Didn’t really get to celebrate the 4th as most of my family was out of town, so today we had a big pool party and BBQ. Smoked 4 racks of baby backs. Turned out fantastic. With my electric smoker I do 4-2-1 and the ribs turn out exactly as I like them.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Ishi Spirit said:


> I use mustard also but I didn’t know why until now.... thanks for the reason why it works!
> Hokiehunter373 explain the whiskey burgers cause you have my full attention on them! Sounds wonderful


Smoked Whiskey Burgers http://www.traegergrills.com/recipes/beef/smoked-whiskey-burgers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

hokiehunter373 said:


> Smoked Whiskey Burgers http://www.traegergrills.com/recipes/beef/smoked-whiskey-burgers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This recipe looks outstanding. :drool:


----------



## USMC TBone

Some Oaxacan grilled pork I did yesterday with some grilled onions and peppers, on top of some fresh made tortillas from this little hole in the wall Mexican place in town.


















The finished product started going quick so I wa lucky to get a pic of any of it at all.










Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyNight

Got a description of the Oaxacan grilled pork? Looks similar to the trimmings I had from some spares that I grilled today. We made street tacos from then this evening. Pork, cabbage and cilantro in a tortilla. But just mediocre torts in a bag....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

nicko said:


> This recipe looks outstanding. :drool:


After you make that sauce you’ll wanna put it on everything


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

RandyNight said:


> Got a description of the Oaxacan grilled pork? Looks similar to the trimmings I had from some spares that I grilled today. We made street tacos from then this evening. Pork, cabbage and cilantro in a tortilla. But just mediocre torts in a bag....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got the recipe from the "Barbecue Bible", pictured below.









But basically you take some dried chile pods (Guajillo peppers this time), take the seeds and veins out (unless you want a little extra spice), soak them in some vinegar about 30 mins to soften them up, then add salt, pepper, garlic, CINNAMON, and some ALL SPICE to the vinegar and peppers. Put it in a blender and blend it tell you get a nice paste. There will move some pepper chunks here and there but get it blended as well as you can.

For the meat I had a big 7lb pork loin roast in a bag. I cut it half (cut it across the grain) and froze one half for another time. Filleted the roast in half with the grain. Then filleted each half in half again with the grain. You should shoot for about 1/2" or 1/3" fillets. You can pound them out a little thinner if they're not super flat, or still a bit thick.

Slather some of that yummy chili paste on both sides of the fillets and stack them up in a glass or plastic container. Let them marinate a minimum of half an hour. I usually end up letting them go for a few hours or sometimes overnight and it still isn't overpowering.

Heat your grill or griddle to jog and cook hot and fast on each side until the meat is cooked all the way through. Maybe 10 mins total. It cooks quick because our fillets are so thin. Then take the meat off let cool a few mins, and then slice against the grain for tenderness.

When I get back home I'll find the amounts of stuff for the marinade.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DPT

pulled pork for daughters bday party - Bradley smoker for 13 hours w/ Killer Hogs base + a bunch of other spices


----------



## Jerred44

Is this smoker any good for a first timer 
Masterbuilt pro. Mes 130B Digital Electric Smoker


----------



## 12-Ringer

Jerred44 said:


> Is this smoker any good for a first timer
> Masterbuilt pro. Mes 130B Digital Electric Smoker


Absolutely...


----------



## 138104

Anyone us the Meater wireless probe? I have an old cell phone I can use so I can monitor temps if I have to run errands. For $70, this seems like a nice option.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Perry24 said:


> Anyone us the Meater wireless probe? I have an old cell phone I can use so I can monitor temps if I have to run errands. For $70, this seems like a nice option.


I have three...like them...beware though, I think the $70 model is NOT the MEATER plus...the meater plus has a much better range..the original wouldn’t allow me to leave the deck without resetting. 

I like mine, I find them to be accurate and efficient., especially after I upgraded to the plus


----------



## 138104

12-Ringer said:


> I have three...like them...beware though, I think the $70 model is NOT the MEATER plus...the meater plus has a much better range..the original wouldn’t allow me to leave the deck without resetting.
> 
> I like mine, I find them to be accurate and efficient., especially after I upgraded to the plus


I was reading that if the probe is connected to a smart phone via bluetooth and that phone is connected to my router, I can then use the app on another phone to monitor from anywhere.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I read the same, but didn’t quite have that experience until I went with the meater plus


----------



## nrlombar

Anyone have any pictures of something they built to leave MES outside? Getting sick of dragging it in and out of the garage it would also like it look nice on the patio. I am thinking of wrapping it in cedar or something like that. Would need to accommodate the mailbox mod. 

Thanks!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Not something I built outside, but a heavy duty, stainless steel cart with bottom shelf fit the bill, this is at the shore place now and we simply roll it to wherever we need it....mailbox on bottom shelf, and stays permanently attached.








r


----------



## TNE

awesome recipe


----------



## mikear

nrlombar said:


> Anyone have any pictures of something they built to leave MES outside? Getting sick of dragging it in and out of the garage it would also like it look nice on the patio. I am thinking of wrapping it in cedar or something like that. Would need to accommodate the mailbox mod.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004UQQP4K/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_Rt7kDbD7DNY5N
I’ve got a cover very similar to this (now discontinued) to cover my MES 30. The smoker is on the MES legs and the mailbox fits perfectly underneath. Mine lives outside.


----------



## USMC TBone

My wife picked this up at the store last week. 








This weekend I decided to cook it up on the Weber. I've done some of these before and turns out great. 








It did get cooked to well done instead of medium or medium-well like I was hoping. Still it was tender and juicy! A nice smoke ring helped add to the flavor. I didnt have any mesquite wood chunks so I went with with hickory chunks.
















Also put some potatoes on the grill over the coals. Cut the potatoes in half, coat the halves with a bit of olive oil and sprinkle some salt or seasoning salt over it and wrap in foil. Roast the taters over the heat for about an hour or so turning every now and then. Smells like French fries when you open up the foil :wink:

Once again we were so hungry and everything smelled so good I didnt get pics of the finished product until after we had all eaten. 

The wife tried out a recipe for Blueberry upside down cake, and used some fresh blueberries her and the kids picked from the farm down the road. That was also tasty but I didnt get a pic of it. Somehow these tasty things disappear before I even think about getting the camera out...

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jknight71

lookin good


----------



## TauntoHawk

Been doing some smoking this summer, finally got my ribs to where I want them.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks awesome!!


----------



## JackalopeSniper

Here’s some wings and tritip from my primo grill last week










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptStephen73

Here’s some ribs on my Pit Boss Pellet Smoker


----------



## pbuck

Have a 4# brisket point on BGE life support. Been on since 10am and temp is just 172. Wrapped in butcher paper at 161 and now waiting for it to get done. Didn’t think it would take as long as a big packer but I should have known better. Looks like we’ll have brisket for dinner.... tomorrow lol!!!!!


----------



## Ishi Spirit

pbuck said:


> Have a 4# brisket point on BGE life support. Been on since 10am and temp is just 172. Wrapped in butcher paper at 161 and now waiting for it to get done. Didn’t think it would take as long as a big packer but I should have known better. Looks like we’ll have brisket for dinner.... tomorrow lol!!!!!


With all those wires and probes can you find a pulse :lol:


----------



## adr1601

pbuck said:


> Have a 4# brisket point on BGE life support. Been on since 10am and temp is just 172. Wrapped in butcher paper at 161 and now waiting for it to get done. Didn’t think it would take as long as a big packer but I should have known better. Looks like we’ll have brisket for dinner.... tomorrow lol!!!!!


It always surprises me how long the times end up being. Yesterday I did a three bone short plate that took over eight hours with me rushing it at the end.


----------



## pbuck

Ishi Spirit said:


> With all those wires and probes can you find a pulse :lol:


Lol!!!!!....It’s faint, so it’s not dead yet. 

Funny, the digi-q read out pulses from 1-10 every time the fan kicks on so you can monitor how well you’re controlling the temp. 7-10 pulses and it’s running cold. No pulses and it’s running hot. 

I just checked it with my thermo pen just to be sure.


----------



## USMC TBone

Hang in there buddy, I'm sure that baby will pull through :wink:

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Desperate times call for desperate measures. 

I bumped the egg up to 250. IT is at 186 now. :darkbeer:


----------



## USMC TBone

I've yet to do a real brisket. All I have experience with is the store bought corned beef briskets, about 3-4 lbs, but I've come learn when making pastrami is that I like to wrap it in foil when the IT hits about 160-170 (a little ways in the stall), and add about 1/4 - 1/3 cup water to the bottom of the foil. Seal it up and finish it off to about an IT of 200. This helps steam the pastrami to keep it moist and power past the stall. Also at this point the meat isn't really soaking up much more smoke. If I do eventually start trying real brisket I may have to use this method. Out here in Eastern WA it's pretty dry and arid. Makes it hard to keep something like a brisket moist. 

I have a friend here who learned to BBQ in Texas and does good briskets but he's given up because he said it's too dry out here to do a really good brisket. I might have to try my method and see if I can prove him wrong...

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

I’ve never done a whole packer. I had this point from a 1/2 a small beef we bought. 

I’m lucky that my neighbor is from Texas and is a brisket master on his big offset. I usually get plenty of “samples”


----------



## pbuck

Oh, I just did the “toothpick test” at 192 and it went in very easily. That baby is now resting comfortably in a cooler filled with towels. Lol!!!


----------



## USMC TBone

Sounds good. Wish you could mail me a sample to try, LOL

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Turned out fairly decent. There wasn’t much of a fat cap so I figured it was pretty lean inside too. Was a little dry but I’ve had worse. 

Had to slice it up and reheat it for dinner today.


----------



## vincenzokr

hot chicken, cheese, pepper and onion


----------



## pbuck

Shredded the leftover brisket and added a little cumin, onion and chili powder. Stuffed that into some hard taco shells and topped it with homemade guac, pickled onions and a little cheese. 

Deeeelish!!!


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

Watched John Dudley from Nocked on. Every hunt he goes on he takes a Traeger. They kill, he fires it up @ camp.

Why can’t I get a hunting pal like that ??? 

I mean they eat like the Russians are in Jacksonville. Cooked a Elk neck and made pulled Sammy’s that looked to die for. That’s the neck, a part most don’t consider at all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pnash17

Man... avoid this thread if you're hungry...


----------



## adr1601

pbuck said:


> Shredded the leftover brisket and added a little cumin, onion and chili powder. Stuffed that into some hard taco shells and topped it with homemade guac, pickled onions and a little cheese.
> 
> Deeeelish!!!


How are you lighting your Egg?


----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> How are you lighting your Egg?


I’ve used an electric lighter like this since I got the egg. Works fine for me.


----------



## adr1601

pbuck said:


> I’ve used an electric lighter like this since I got the egg. Works fine for me.


Have you tried a heat gun? That's what I ended up using, but I'm always looking for the best option.


----------



## pbuck

adr1601 said:


> Have you tried a heat gun? That's what I ended up using, but I'm always looking for the best option.


I haven’t tried anything else. 

I kinda like this one cause I can just stick it in the lump and walk away for a few minutes. Guess it’s what I’m used to. If it ever dies I’ll more than likely go with a gun type though.

How you liking the KJ?


----------



## nicko

What do most of you guys do with your briskets to prep them? I’ve been trimming off a lot of the fat cap Or as much as possible because I’m trying to get the seasoning on the meat instead of on the fat which is not going to be eaten anyway. It does seem to result in a slightly drier final product. I’m thinking if I’m going to trim off a lot of fat, I should shoot for a lower internal temperature than 205.....maybe 190ish?

Thoughts? Or am I better off leaving the fat cap on and going heavier with the seasoning on the sides of the brisket that don’t have the fat?


----------



## adr1601

Take this for what it's worth because I've done exactly one packer. I watched every video on Youtube more times than I'll admit and between those and the one brisket I did do, I'll be leaving a decent cap on the next one and cooking fat side down. 
I'm gonna trim the top down, those really thick areas, and around the point, but leave a good layer to protect the bottom.

Edit: And I'll spend up for a Prime.


----------



## pbuck

Getting ready to grill up some of the salmon I caught in AK.


----------



## RandyNight

That almost hurts


----------



## pbuck

I need a little help here due to a major brain fart. 

Since they sell it by the pound, I ordered hi temp cheese from Walton’s. I don’t know what I was thinking but I also ordered their honey bbq snack stick mix. 

It’s NOTHING like the Owens mix and smells like the inside of my MES. Lol! Seriously, it’s very smoky. 

Has anyone used it before? I hate to waste it but I KNOW the Owens mix is good and I don’t want to make a batch of something im not wild about.

15# of Witts w/cheddar SS stuffed and ready for smoke tomorrow.


----------



## adr1601

pbuck said:


> I need a little help here due to a major brain fart.
> 
> Since they sell it by the pound, I ordered hi temp cheese from Walton’s. I don’t know what I was thinking but I also ordered their honey bbq snack stick mix.
> 
> It’s NOTHING like the Owens mix and smells like the inside of my MES. Lol! Seriously, it’s very smoky.
> 
> Has anyone used it before? I hate to waste it but I KNOW the Owens mix is good and I don’t want to make a batch of something im not wild about.
> 
> 15# of Witts w/cheddar SS stuffed and ready for smoke tomorrow.


I bought a tub of something like it from Sausage Maker and it clearly had some fake smoke to it. I treated it like any other mix and it has been great.


----------



## pbuck

Thanks adr! I’m doing some more research on that mix. 

Guard cat on duty.


----------



## adr1601

The stuff I have says smoked snack sticks right on it and calls for smoking as an option. 
In the end it good stuff out of the MES.


----------



## nicko

RIP my friend. 4.5 years of faithful service.


----------



## pbuck

RIP fire grate. 

I keep threatening to buy a Kickash Basket for mine but I’m not sure I want to relearn my vent settings. I can pretty much dial in whatever temp I want w/out fiddling around. One of these days I’ll pull the trigger tho. It would be handy.


----------



## nicko

pbuck said:


> RIP fire grate.
> 
> I keep threatening to buy a Kickash Basket for mine but I’m not sure I want to relearn my vent settings. I can pretty much dial in whatever temp I want w/out fiddling around. One of these days I’ll pull the trigger tho. It would be handy.


 A lot of guys suggest that on the BGE Facebook forum but I don’t want to re-learn my settings either.


----------



## pbuck

Finally pulled my SS out of the MES.


----------



## morrisc2

looks great


----------



## vincenzokr

pbuck said:


> Finally pulled my SS out of the MES.


it looks great


----------



## vincenzokr

weekend barbecue, pork tenderloin, deer tenderloin, wild boar side, cheeses, sausages and vegetable mix with cream and mushrooms


----------



## vincenzokr

and a few more photos


----------



## nicko

Purported pellet grill by Weber coming.

https://kettlefreaks.com/blogs/news/leaked-weber-pellet-grill-coming-soon


----------



## Billy H

vincenzokr said:


> and a few more photos
> View attachment 6904299
> View attachment 6904301
> View attachment 6904303
> View attachment 6904305


Looks awesome.


----------



## jager69

Have mes 30 and have smoked several butts. I’m wanting to do two next time but have never done this before. Should I rotate them halfway through, and will the time change very much? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## adr1601

The MES's are pretty decent with regards to even cooking and me personally wouldn't. I would run temp probes in each Butt. 
I avoid opening my door as much as possible because it doesn't seem to recover all that fast. 
If times an issue you can really speed them up by wrapping them before they hit the stall.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Where's everyone buy their Lumber Jack pellets?


----------



## Masondixon1997

Cant wait to fill the smoker!


----------



## mikear

hokiehunter373 said:


> Where's everyone buy their Lumber Jack pellets?


Have you tried their dealer locator? The places I buy them in Oklahoma likely won’t help you. 
 https://lumberjackretailers.com


----------



## chaded

I got them from amazon a couple times until I saw that our Rural King sold them for about half the price.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Get mine on Amazon...free shipping thanks to Prime membership


----------



## mikear

Dang, I pay $8.99 for 20lb bags locally. Amazon seems high!


----------



## chaded

mikear said:


> Dang, I pay $8.99 for 20lb bags locally. Amazon seems high!


Exactly.


----------



## hokiehunter373

chaded said:


> I got them from amazon a couple times until I saw that our Rural King sold them for about half the price.


That's what got me asking. I usually get them from Amazon too but just saw the prices on Rural King and about $&!7 myself lol. Looks like they get you on the shipping though.. any way around that?


----------



## hokiehunter373

mikear said:


> Have you tried their dealer locator? The places I buy them in Oklahoma likely won’t help you.
> https://lumberjackretailers.com


Nothing closer than 40 miles to me


----------



## 12-Ringer

hokiehunter373 said:


> Nothing closer than 40 miles to me


Same here...nothing close!


----------



## hokiehunter373

It looks like even with the shipping it's still a better deal through Rural King than Amazon just not quite as nice as if the shipping was free of course


----------



## Dmart5011

Looks Great!


----------



## nicko

Been reading about Fogo lump charcoal being the best lump put there. No idea if it's available around me and I'm happy with Royal Oak and BGE brand but just curious if there is a noticeable difference with this lump. Anybody use/have used it?


----------



## smokin x's

nicko said:


> Been reading about Fogo lump charcoal being the best lump put there. No idea if it's available around me and I'm happy with Royal Oak and BGE brand but just curious if there is a noticeable difference with this lump. Anybody use/have used it?


I don't have any experience with the brand you're asking about but I don't care for Royal Oak. I get good flavor from it, but the majority of the bag is powder and tiny chunks. Maybe ive just had bad luck with it?

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

smokin x's said:


> I don't have any experience with the brand you're asking about but I don't care for Royal Oak. I get good flavor from it, but the majority of the bag is powder and tiny chunks. Maybe ive just had bad luck with it?
> 
> Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


I got a bag that had a few nice chunks, but was mostly the size of 2b gravel. The bag before it wasn't bad.


----------



## smokin x's

adr1601 said:


> I got a bag that had a few nice chunks, but was mostly the size of 2b gravel. The bag before it wasn't bad.


We've ordered skids of it at work before. The majority of the bags were like that. Like I said, it gives good flavor and has decently consistant heat and burns good, but when it comes down to it, it's expensive for the what useable content you get on average. 

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## rsmith7440

That looks amazing!


----------



## RandyNight

*Saturday's cook on new smoker*

My wife's cousin has a welding shop near my cabinet shop. This is a product from spare time and mostly leftover materials. I bought 10 slabs on sale and invited him to bring the cooker. This was the first ribs that it has seen. We put the word out to friends from church and family that we would have ribs and sides ready at 6:30. We ended up filling about 45 plates including takeouts. Had a great time preparing, smoking and eating. Guess most of our guests enjoyed it, my wife had a bag out for small donations and we about doubled our expenses.






















Now if I can just save enough to have him build me one...


----------



## hokiehunter373

What's everyones favorite burnt end recipes? Lookin to fire some up this weekend


----------



## nicko

smokin x's said:


> I don't have any experience with the brand you're asking about but I don't care for Royal Oak. I get good flavor from it, but the majority of the bag is powder and tiny chunks. Maybe ive just had bad luck with it?
> 
> Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


 I suspect Royal Oak is getting bounced around a lot during shipping and has something to do with all the powder and small pieces. But I have seen the same.


----------



## pbuck

Got up @ 04:30 and put a 9# butt on the BGE. 

Yawwwwnnnn!


----------



## pasnownut

I'd like to try venison sausage w/ my new okie joe's offset smoker. not sure i'd get same results, but gonna try
looks great. nice work.


----------



## pbuck

14 hrs. later and she just hit 200 deg. 

Wrapped up and resting nicely in a cooler for a cpl hours before I pull it.


----------



## pbuck




----------



## NebraskaHunter8

Looks good


----------



## hokiehunter373

Burnt ends. Good god what took me so long to do these




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyNight

^^^ What's your recipe? They look great.


----------



## pbuck

Ditto.....

My pulled pork suddenly looks soooooo mundane.


----------



## hokiehunter373

1. Seasoned um with Owens bbq buffalo wing seasoning. 
2. Smoked for 3 hours with lumber jacks competition blend. 
3. Put um in an aluminum pan with enough bbq sauce to coat them and a little extra. I used sweet baby rays sweet and spicy and added a little honey too. Gave um a stir and covered with foil. 
4. Let um cook for an hour and a half with a stir in the middle. 
5. Then pulled the foil for about 15 mins to let the sauce thicken. 
6. Pulled them off and promptly ate about half a pound at 1am lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gclyde28

Getting hungry just looking at this thread.


----------



## Ebard22

Pellet grill guys I was in my local home depot tonight and they had 2 traeger homesteads marked down to $469 so might be worth a trip to your local store if you're looking!


----------



## switchback84

Planning to smoke some wings on Saturday, can anyone recommend a good dry rub?


----------



## hokiehunter373

switchback84 said:


> Planning to smoke some wings on Saturday, can anyone recommend a good dry rub?


Old bay


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Did some baby backs over the weekend. 3-2-1 method. Very simple and always turn out good! I'm finally getting my spice and sauce preference down. Famous Daves rib rub for the 3 hours. Butter, 1/4 cup vinegar and a little brown sugar or honey for 2 hours wrapped in aluminum foil. KC Masterpiece slather every 20 minutes for 1 hour. Wife likes em sweet and sticky!


----------



## pbuck

switchback84 said:


> Planning to smoke some wings on Saturday, can anyone recommend a good dry rub?


I keep this on hand in a shaker.


----------



## pbuck

Ribs look GOOD! Mitch!


----------



## 12-Ringer

hokiehunter373 said:


> Burnt ends. Good god what took me so long to do these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



They look awesome...there is something about a good burnt end!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Interested in an alternative to a traditional burnt end? Give this a shot......

Pork Belly burnt ends…select your belly and be sure to remove all of the skin or rind…some butchers will do it for you (even the guys at Costco (if they’re not busy). If you can’t get a butcher to do it, you can do it yourself, it is A LOT like filleting a fish. If you watch guys who fillet all of the time, they make it look simple, it isn’t quite as easy as they make it look, but you really want all of that skin/rind off of the meat.

Once skinned you want to cube it into roughly 1.5” pieces (they will shrink some while cooking). I have found the easiest way to do this is to cut them into horizontal strips first, then make the necessary vertical cuts to get the desired 1.5” cube.

I word to the wise, the belly isn’t always easy to work with, many times feeling like it is slimy and slipping through your hands. I have found a good fillet knife is better than a serrated knife. I have a Bubba serrated fillet and thought that might be the best of both worlds, NOT, quickly went back to my Dexter to finish the job. I have also found that putting it in the freezer for a bit also helps. I know many don’t want to take the extra time, but it makes a BIG difference when skinning and slicing up.

Once you have your cubes its time to get your season of choice on. I have found it important for a good finished flavor to stay away from those rubs heavy with salt OR if you have a favorite that is heavy with salt, cut it with light brown sugar. I really enjoy Lamberts Sweet Rub O’ Mine with this cut and have found I don’t have to add anything to the rub. I basically add the rub in a 2 gallon plastic bag, drop in the pork, mix well, ensuring all of the cuts are coated as evenly as possible. You’ll notice the cuts taking on a nice red color from the rub.

I highly recommend that you use something on the grates of your smoker as these cook and shrink up some and I have lost a few to the spaces in between the grates. I have a few veggie baskets that do the trick perfectly. They allow me to space them out without touching and the basket is fine enough that nothing slips out….well, almost nothing, which brings me to my next recommendation. I highly recommend a drip pan or some sort of capture system, as these things will melt some fat and you will be left with a quite a mess (or seasoning to some folks) if there isn’t something gathering up the renderings. I also like to save some of the rendering for the finishing process. So now your meat is cut and seasoned and waiting on the smoke. I prefer Applewood for this feature and you really you’re your smoker preheated before these babies go on. I keep 240-degrees as target and you really don’t want your smoker going much higher than that or lower that 220-degrees. These cuts are just about finished when they hit an IT of 200 degrees, which usually runs me about 4-hours or so for 10lbs worth; running at 240. I typically use an aluminum pan with about 1/2” of apple juice as a both a water pan and drip pan.

The key to the entire feature is the finishing process. I start the finishing when the cuts hit about 180- degrees; usually around 3-hours or so. You want the cuts to render the fat and develop a bark (both of which are clearly visible), but don’t be fooled, keep them on the heat until your quick pen is telling you they’re at 180.

Once they hit 180 degrees its time to finish them off. I pull them and add them to an aluminum pan. It isn’t as essential that they not be touching the pan, but if you can them separated in the pan. Here is where you can get creative…if you have a favorite sauce, cut it with honey – the amount you use is based on how sweet you want it…I have become a big fan of Stubbs Sweet Heat and yes I still cut it with honey, probably right around the 60/40 sauce/honey mark. I read another site where a guy used hot pepper jelly and cut that with honey. My secretary makes some of the best plum/jalapeno jelly I’ve ever tasted, so I cut that with honey about the same ratio and WOW was it GREAT. I also take a few tablespoons of the apple juice/rendering and add it onto the mix (if it hasn't all evaporated). I mix the sauces together outside of the cubes, pour overtop and get them back on the heat.

Once in you pan and slathered with your choice of finishing sauce, you’ll want to cover them well and get them back on the heat until the hit 200…

I don’t make these often, but when I do they are a universal hit. Most people, even those who would “never eat pork belly” devour these little morsels. 

I didn't list specific measurements as they are different based on how much you're cooking. When I do this I usually do big batched, 10+lbs and finish portions differently to provide a bit of a sampling. The I tried some earlier this spring with a combo of Sriracha sauce, Worcestershire and honey - WOW, roughly 2lbs, gone in less than 10mins. That is a combo I will be doing again, it was a super hit.

If you give it a try, let us all know what you think…


----------



## RandyNight

May of said it already, but slice belly into 1.5 inch strips, cut of rind and then cut into cubes.


----------



## Jerred44

Has anyone used the a maze n products. I have a electric smoker and thought about trying one


----------



## 12-Ringer

Yes both the tray and tube...both work well!


----------



## bradysryan

This thread is making me hungry


----------



## Liveoutdoors24

This is a question for all you traeger lovers out there. What model do you recommend. The ironwood 885 or the pro 780. I really like a heavy smoke flavor and I noticed that the ironwood has a heavy smoke option. I dont see that the pro has that but maybe it does. What are your guys opinions? Thanks


----------



## Jerred44

Just got my first smoker. And I'm gonna do some deer sausage first. I usually make mine in the oven. Any tips I should be doing. How does everyone hang theres. Also. What's the purpose of the larger water tray


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hang it, something with flavor in the pan...I’ve become a big fan of cherry dr. Pepper...alimony always use lumberjack competition blend pellets or a combo of hickory, cherry, maple if using my stick burner

The type of sausage dictates temps


----------



## nicko

Somebody working on this bag of BGE lump was having a cold one.


----------



## wyetterp

Here's a brisket & some ribs. Both smoked at the same time on a offset smoker. 225-250 the whole time. 
1st two hours (for brisket) used only mesquite logs, then the rest of the time, hickory logs with a little 
mesquite mixed in. I never wrap. Just spritz every 45 minutes or so with 1/2 water & apple cider mix. 

The brisket was a prime packer from costco. Covered with mustard & used Black ops rub from oakridge bbq. 
That stuff is amazing. Smoked fat side up the whole time. I keep a water pan by the firebox side. Took 
just under 12 hours. Started probing around 195 degrees. Around the 205-207 mark it was soft as butter 
probing. Pulled it off to rest. I take a pot of lightly boiling water & pour it into a cooler, prior, to let the cooler 
prewarm. After I pull the food off the smoker I drain the cooler & fold a towel in the bottom. I put the 
meat in a aluminum pan, set in cooler & just lay another towel lighty over everything. I never wrap it with 
foil. I let em rest for at least a hour. This one rested for somewhere between a hour to almost hour & half. 
When carving its still steaming hot & so juicy. It's the ticket I'm telling ya. 















The ribs where spares. I love making a knuckle sandwich with left overs. For the ribs I covered with mustard 
& used a mix of The BBQ Rub & black ops. About a quarter of it is the black ops. They took just over 5 hours, 
unwrapped, just spritzed same as the brisket. I glazed with Annies bbq sauce 3 times every 15 minutes before 
I pulled em. I didn't temp the ribs. just did the bend test to tell they were where I wanted. I like a little bite vs 
pulls straight off. 















Needless to say the family & friends where more then happy.


----------



## wyetterp

& a venison tenderloin w/ oakridge venison rub. Hands down the best venison rub I've had. Sweet & spicy. 
Throw em on a yeast roll, man! I've had a dozen people tell me they don't like venison & love it after trying. 
I've curved several people into how good it is, as we all now of course. I will say the oakridge venison rub 
isn't as effective on a high heat grill. Either smoke it slow & low or low on a weber type. There's something 
about the ingredients that soak into the meat all the way through on a slow cook. I usually throw em in a 
bag with some olive oil & season heavy to sit overnight before cooking. That rub just soaks in.


----------



## bowhuntermitch

wyetterp said:


> & a venison tenderloin w/ oakridge venison rub. Hands down the best venison rub I've had. Sweet & spicy.
> Throw em on a yeast roll, man! I've had a dozen people tell me they don't like venison & love it after trying.
> I've curved several people into how good it is, as we all now of course. I will say the oakridge venison rub
> isn't as effective on a high heat grill. Either smoke it slow & low or low on a weber type. There's something
> about the ingredients that soak into the meat all the way through on a slow cook. I usually throw em in a
> bag with some olive oil & season heavy to sit overnight before cooking. That rub just soaks in.



Busy weekend! It all looks amazing!


----------



## Beck509

Amazing!!


----------



## sjlink83

nice


----------



## skinner2

So I want to make my first attempt at making snack sticks after I fill my first tag. Does anyone have any suggestions on different seasonings to try? If I recall correctly the Owen's honey bbq seasoning was popular on here. I want to order the stuff I am going to need ahead of time so I have it on standby. Sounds like a pretty good way to end up with tag soup this year. Lol
Also as far as the vent goes do you guys let it open or close it ?


----------



## hokiehunter373

Pictures were sparse today. Didn’t get any of the finished product of the burnt ends. Cut a butt in half and turned half into burnt ends half into pulled pork. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyNight

How were the burnt ends from the butt? I have made from pork belly, but the butts are way less $$.


----------



## Gamover06

They are amazing. Just made them last weekend. I made sure that there was some fat on every chunk to keep it from drying out. Not sure if that is the way to go or not but mine were amazing and I will be doing them more often.


----------



## steve.jr

yum


----------



## hokiehunter373

RandyNight said:


> How were the burnt ends from the butt? I have made from pork belly, but the butts are way less $$.


I haven’t done from pork belly so don’t have that to compare but this is the second time I’ve done them from the butt and they’re divine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyNight

hokiehunter373 said:


> I haven’t done from pork belly so don’t have that to compare but this is the second time I’ve done them from the butt and they’re divine


May have to try that. I know the both butt and belly are about 50/50 fat ratio, but different type of muscle.


----------



## leewardside17

now thats what I'm talking about!


----------



## adr1601

Gamover06 said:


> They are amazing. Just made them last weekend. I made sure that there was some fat on every chunk to keep it from drying out. Not sure if that is the way to go or not but mine were amazing and I will be doing them more often.


How long did you smoke the burnt ends?


----------



## pbuck

Yeah, how bout the 411 on that burnt butt. Lol!!!


----------



## Butcher BBQ

If you make your own summer sausage or bratwurst. Go check out our information here on this forum.

https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5742201


----------



## hokiehunter373

adr1601 said:


> How long did you smoke the burnt ends?


I’m not who you’re quoting but I did 3 hours uncovered, 90 mins in the sauce and covered, 15 mins uncovered 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

hokiehunter373 said:


> 1. Seasoned um with Owens bbq buffalo wing seasoning.
> 2. Smoked for 3 hours with lumber jacks competition blend.
> 3. Put um in an aluminum pan with enough bbq sauce to coat them and a little extra. I used sweet baby rays sweet and spicy and added a little honey too. Gave um a stir and covered with foil.
> 4. Let um cook for an hour and a half with a stir in the middle.
> 5. Then pulled the foil for about 15 mins to let the sauce thicken.
> 6. Pulled them off and promptly ate about half a pound at 1am lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey HH....You posted everything but the temps.


----------



## hokiehunter373

pbuck said:


> Hey HH....You posted everything but the temps.


My apologies! I ran it between 225-250 for the whole cook.


----------



## sixwhiskey

My favorite is smoked backstrap poppers. Dip them in maple syrup, salt, pepper, jalapeño, cream cheese and bacon.


----------



## vtbowhntr

I got 40 trout fillets done the other day from some 18"-24" fish. Simple dry brine of brown sugar and salt for 36 hours.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Football Food Challenge....
Challenge ingredient - BACON

Two entries today
Family Friendly Version of ABTs
Spinach Bacon Penne

Details later


----------



## nicko

Found this in the supermarket a few days ago and gave it a shot smoking a full chicken. Great flavor and created a coating similar to skin (I take the skin off our birds).


----------



## 12-Ringer

Progress


----------



## nicko

Lookin good Joe.


----------



## camschwab

...and he wants the recipe.


----------



## camschwab

Yeeeeee doggy


----------



## Jerred44

Tomorrow will be my first attempt at smoking. Got 19 and a half casings ready to go


----------



## pbuck

Jerred44 said:


> Tomorrow will be my first attempt at smoking. Got 19 and a half casings ready to go
> View attachment 6940287


That’s a LOT of sausage. Hope it turns out well.

My only words of wisdom are to be patient. My last batch took 13 hrs. to get up to temp. Ease the smoker temps up the first 5 hrs and don’t go over 175-180 to finish.


----------



## milanmark

Yay for pork!


----------



## milanmark

Jerred44 said:


> Tomorrow will be my first attempt at smoking. Got 19 and a half casings ready to go
> View attachment 6940287


Wow that's a big batch! I like smaller batches so I have fresher stuff! For smoking these I would set out at room temp for an hour, wipe the condensation off then smoke... cold sausage tends to get a bitter smoke taste sometimes... Looks good enjoy!


----------



## nicko

I’re read good things about a smoked chuck roast so giving it a shot. It’s not as big as a brisket and less cook time but taste is said to be similar to brisket....we’ll see. I read to go to an internal temp of 180 if you want to slice or 203 if you want it pulled. I’ll probably pull it at 180 since this is the first time smoking this cut.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Doing some burnt end taste testing today with a cut up butt




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanngan

12-Ringer said:


> Thanks to Nicko and his new Green Egg there has been a bunch of smokehouse talk recently, so much so over the last 24hours that I had to go out and roll me a fattie....
> 
> In the smoker now....can't wait
> 
> I was on such a roll I forget to snap shots before "the roll" - once the bacon weave was complete and seasoned, with the sausage rolled over top, I slather the sausage wtih Sweet Baby Rays Original BBQ sauce, on topo of the slather goes pepperjack cheese, spinach, red onion and garlic. Roll the sausage UP, roll the bacon weave down - season again - I have become a HUGE fan of the Kansas City Rub that Open Season produces - can grab it lots of places, even Cabelas now. Their seasons are not nearly sa salty as many others on teh market.
> 
> It's in the smoke house now, holding a solid 210 degree temp with a heavy hickory/pecan smoke - couple hours (internal temp of 160) I'll pull that baby out and brush with a bit of a sweeter sauce, Sweet Baby Rays Honey Blend. Whole fattie didn't run me $25 and will taste like a MILLION bucks - even hada little left over for ac couple chubbies.... :wink:
> 
> PIcs of the finished product later...
> 
> If you're a smoker - share some of your craft!!!
> 
> Joe


This is terrible


----------



## 12-Ringer

Vanngan said:


> This is terrible


How so??


----------



## pbuck

Made snack sticks this morning with Walton’s honey bbq mix. Well, I made a mess with the sticks for anyway. 

One of those days when a plan DOESN’T come together. Lol! 

They’re in the MES so we’ll see how they turn out. At least what’s left of them. [emoji3526]


----------



## adr1601

My first attempt at hot wings. The inside was a touch over cooked, but they rival true fried wings.
View attachment 6943073


----------



## jager69

They look really good!


----------



## Jerred44

well sausage turned out awesome, it was an all day project, but its sealed and wrapped and in the freezer, i did half with pecan and the other with hickory, i like the hickory better, also made some atomic elephant turds and threw them in for a few hours, they turned out delicious, i should have taken pics of everything


----------



## TheDoubleB32

trying this on my treager tonight !


----------



## GTO63

adr1601 said:


> My first attempt at hot wings. The inside was a touch over cooked, but they rival true fried wings.
> View attachment 6943073


They look good! whats your recipe if you dont mind sharing!


----------



## bikerpbl

those wings look amazing!


----------



## USMC TBone

nicko said:


> I’re read good things about a smoked chuck roast so giving it a shot. It’s not as big as a brisket and less cook time but taste is said to be similar to brisket....we’ll see. I read to go to an internal temp of 180 if you want to slice or 203 if you want it pulled. I’ll probably pull it at 180 since this is the first time smoking this cut.


Nicko,

I like to reverse sear chuck roasts and do it more like a roast. Doesnt take nearly as long as bbq'ing to a high temp. They're a cheap and lean cut but of you do it right it turns out pretty good.
I've done a few of them this way. I dry brined by sprinkling lots of table salt all over them them and letting sit in the fridge anywhere from overnight to 24 hrs. Then about 1- 3 hrs before putting on the bbq, I lightly coat it with Olive oil and sprinkled on a rub (can't recall at the moment, but maybe a Montreal Steak type rub?). As that sits I prep my Weber kettle grill for smoking at about 250 using some apple and hickory. Since theres lots of orchards around I get apple wood free, and i like the flavor that hickory adds. I smoked/bbq'd the roast until it was about 140 internal temp, and then got the coals super hot, or use the gas grill with all burners on high and then seared the roast on all sides to get that nice dark brown color. Take it inside and let it rest at least 20 minutes. Mine comes out about medium instead of medium rare. If it seared it when it was at an internal temp of 130 or 135 that might get it to be about medium rare in the end.

It takes a cheap roast and makes it nice and juicy without being overly tough. Its not super tender but it's not tough either.

Let us know how it goes taking it up to 180? I've wondered if taking it up to a higher temp like that would soften it up or not?

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Just a FYI......

I made snack sticks out of the Walton’s Excalibur brand honey bbq mix. I was a little skeptical cause it smelled very smokey but they turned out great. It’s very similar to the Owens mix in final taste. 

I used their sure gel binder, encapsulated citric acid and hi temp cheddar jack cheese.


----------



## adr1601

GTO63 said:


> They look good! whats your recipe if you dont mind sharing!


Grilling the wing itself I started with about a half load of used charcoal in the Kamado setup for direct heat. Tossed around 2# fresh wings in oil with coarse pepper and Kosher salt. I slowly grilled them (dome closed) with just enough heat to crisp the outsides (almost like they were fried) while trying to get them fall off the bone tender.

When they were done I tossed them in sauce that consisted of 
3 Tbsp Butter
4 Tbsp Franks Redhot
1 Tbsp Paprika
1/2 tsp Salt
1/4 tsp pepper
When I make them again I will add more butter, 1/2 tsp of Paprika and 1/2 tsp of Chili powder instead of the 1 Tbsp of Paprika, and omit the salt. With the wings been salted before they went on the grill, they were too salty.


----------



## ScarFinga

MAN, Now I am hungry!!!


----------



## hokiehunter373

Smoked. Then deep fried. 









Stuffed jalapeños on now










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Reverse the order of the wing pix for a better idea of the final product. Don’t know how that happened 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulian82

hokiehunter373 said:


> Reverse the order of the wing pix for a better idea of the final product. Don’t know how that happened
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The wings look amazing I’m going to have to try that sometime real soon. I have a brisket about ready to go into the cooler and some pork belly burnt ends going. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulian82

Also for you guys that smoke cheese how long do you smoke it, and how long vacuum packed before you test it. I’m doing my first go around with the MES mod and some apple and cherry pellets today. 

Thanks Jon 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601

Bulian82 said:


> Also for you guys that smoke cheese how long do you smoke it, and how long vacuum packed before you test it. I’m doing my first go around with the MES mod and some apple and cherry pellets today.
> 
> Thanks Jon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The time varies for me depending on how hot the smokers running. I like to keep the cheese on the warm side while smoking and use the color as the deciding factor when done. I like to try some right away when it's still warm and, but wait till it's cold before vac sealing.


----------



## rhs341

Question for those that have a pellet smoker.....recently purchased a Pit Boss....I have smoked chicken in it several times and the skin has been “rubbery” and not “crisp”.....any suggestions from anyone using a pellet grill that has had the same issue....
I have smoked plenty in my Mes and have not this issue???????


----------



## 12-Ringer

Bulian82 said:


> Also for you guys that smoke cheese how long do you smoke it, and how long vacuum packed before you test it. I’m doing my first go around with the MES mod and some apple and cherry pellets today.
> 
> Thanks Jon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keep it as warm as you can without melting...don’t seal until it’s cold, not room temp, cold...be ready to seal quickly when you remove from the fridge to reduce the chances of sealing in moisture.


----------



## 12-Ringer

rhs341 said:


> Question for those that have a pellet smoker.....recently purchased a Pit Boss....I have smoked chicken in it several times and the skin has been “rubbery” and not “crisp”.....any suggestions from anyone using a pellet grill that has had the same issue....
> I have smoked plenty in my Mes and have not this issue???????


In my experience with the Traeger, you have to get the temps HOT to crisp the skin...this can be an issue if you pump the heat too late and over cook the entire thing...takes some practice but can be done...I know a guy with the Pit Boss who uses is oven...sets it high pulls the chicken/turkey when it’s almost done and finishes in the high heat for a few minutes and he has been happy


----------



## rhs341

12-Ringer said:


> In my experience with the Traeger, you have to get the temps HOT to crisp the skin...this can be an issue if you pump the heat too late and over cook the entire thing...takes some practice but can be done...I know a guy with the Pit Boss who uses is oven...sets it high pulls the chicken/turkey when it’s almost done and finishes in the high heat for a few minutes and he has been happy


Perfect....that’s what I was thinking of trying.....thanks for the input


----------



## dhest

Looks good


----------



## nicko

I picked up a BGE minimax a week or so ago to go along with my medium (I think I have a sickness). Anyway, I got an unexpected day off from work so I went and picked up some cedar lumber to make a new table for the MM and replace the top on the table for the medium....simple design, nothing fancy.....just big enough for some extra table space and storage below.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good work Nick


----------



## pbuck

nicko said:


> I picked up a BGE minimax a week or so ago to go along with my medium (I think I have a sickness). Anyway, I got an unexpected day off from work so I went and picked up some cedar lumber to make a new table for the MM and replace the top on the table for the medium....simple design, nothing fancy.....just big enough for some extra table space and storage below.


Dang it man! I’ve been eyeballing a mini to do steaks and such on. 

One of these days. 

Nice job on the tables! now you need an XL. Lol!


----------



## couchsurfer

Makes me want to take up smoking...


----------



## nicko

pbuck said:


> Dang it man! I’ve been eyeballing a mini to do steaks and such on.
> 
> One of these days.
> 
> Nice job on the tables! now you need an XL. Lol!


Thanks gents.

There is a little learning curve with the temperature control but it’s getting there. The bottom vent is pretty small, could probably stand to be a bit wider. Even though our son is still in HS, his social life typically involves not eating with us so the MM is the perfect size for just my wife and me. Have a meatloaf going now.

Venison summer sausage is on tap for tomorrow but I’ll use the medium for that.


----------



## nicko

Summer sausage Sunday.

No rain cap? No problem. Rig it up.


----------



## Grizz1219

Did up a Brisket for the family... Came out amazing... smoked to 160, wrapped, smoked to 200, rested in a cooler for 1.5 hours... moist.. tender... GONE.. Devoured.. LOL..


----------



## nicko

Looks outstanding Grizz. I’ve never wrapped with butcher paper before… May have to give it a try on my next brisket.


----------



## macsnow

thats awesome bro


----------



## 1eyebowman

nothing like smoked venison sausage , and smoked mac and cheese. works great at deer camp, prep ahead


----------



## Trknick

Sooo....much....bacon.... :drool:


----------



## nicko

FYI for the guys here using Traeger brand pellets for your pellet smokers. 

https://topclassactions.com/lawsuit...tVi9S9sW6NVacsSkdYuWgxj1YqsC0wWGYWF6apNYS-sZ8


----------



## DV1

How about some really good breakfast sausage recipes? Post em if you got em, want to give it a try.


----------



## adr1601

DV1 said:


> How about some really good breakfast sausage recipes? Post em if you got em, want to give it a try.


I gave up making my own and just buy the premade mixes. I use Leggs brand for breakfast sausage.


----------



## turtleisland

Outback Man said:


> Christmas dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow ..!!


----------



## rhs341

Man....it’s only 730 and that made my mouth water.......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butcher BBQ

If you love smoking and have some wild game try our product for your summer sausage, bratwurst, and spices. www.WyldSeasoning.com


----------



## mpconrad

Yum! Can’t wait to get some meat on the smoker!


----------



## walter351

Thought I play too. I use a oklahoma Joe's wood smoker just about every weekend. Here are some of more recent burns. Also I smoke a whole pig whole every year....Awesome!


----------



## walter351

Reverse sear tomahawk


----------



## walter351

Tri tip. I cook a lot of these. 225, cook till 105 degrees, reverse sear for 2 mins each side=money


----------



## aldawg23

looks awesome


----------



## Scourtney

Looks great


----------



## dewit

I do a lot of BBQ. Used to run a food truck and still do some catering. You should really try to make your own sauces. It is not that hard and the difference is beyond noticeable. If you can follow a recipe, Paul Kirk has a good book of sauce recipes and a generic template for you to make your own creations. I never buy sauce at the store anymore.


----------



## USMC TBone

dewit said:


> I do a lot of BBQ. Used to run a food truck and still do some catering. You should really try to make your own sauces. It is not that hard and the difference is beyond noticeable. If you can follow a recipe, Paul Kirk has a good book of sauce recipes and a generic template for you to make your own creations. I never buy sauce at the store anymore.


I've been wanting to try making my own sauce. I'm not a huge fan of the sweet sauces. I like something a little more savory with a little bite or spice in it. I figure if I make my own I can tailor it to my preference 

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ihatefelt

My smoker rusted out over the summer. Think it's about time to upgrade.


----------



## JCM32

Looks delicious


----------



## dewit

USMC TBone said:


> I've been wanting to try making my own sauce. I'm not a huge fan of the sweet sauces. I like something a little more savory with a little bite or spice in it. I figure if I make my own I can tailor it to my preference
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


Try this. If is too sweet cut down the sugar. I add extra jalapeños and keep the seeds in when I make it for me, but this version is friendly for the masses. 

1/2 c diced onion
2 cloves garlic
2 jalapeños chopped 
1 tbs oil
1 qt ketchup
1 c brown sugar (1/2)?
1 c cider vinegar
1/2 c apple juice 
1/2 c honey 
Worcestershire sauce
Tsp salt
Tsp pepper
Celery seed?
1/2 tsp red pepper flakes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Did some night jerky smoking on Friday night while trying to get the kid to sleep.

Very thinly sliced goose breast (about 1/8" thick). Used Owens Maple Jalapeno jerky cure and seasoning. 

Took about 3 hours total in 200* smoke with apple wood chunks. Opened the lid of the grill about every half hour to let the moisture out. Turned out very very good. The perfect blend of sweet heat.

Next time I'll go a little thicker on the cuts. Wife informed me she likes it more chewy like Jack Links.


----------



## jrobbfd

anyone have a good turkey brine for a store bought bird? i read about one on another forum that uses pink salt and does it for two or three days


----------



## hokiehunter373

jrobbfd said:


> anyone have a good turkey brine for a store bought bird? i read about one on another forum that uses pink salt and does it for two or three days


Curious as well


----------



## Buckeye Buck

1 gallon cold water, 12 0z of pure maple syrup, 1 cup kosher salt and 2tsp of your choice rub


----------



## joesandi

Had Thanksgiving early. Did a 11# turkey on the mes 30.


----------



## jager69

Looks great. Did you leave it in the pan when inside the smoker? Also curious about what is on the legs. I have never smoked a turkey, but have thought about it.


----------



## joesandi

jager69 said:


> Looks great. Did you leave it in the pan when inside the smoker? Also curious about what is on the legs. I have never smoked a turkey, but have thought about it.


Put it right on the great in the smoker. What you are seeing is leg holders vs string to hold the legs in so it cooks more evenly.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

22 pounder spatchcocked turkey that was brined and ready to roll!!



















Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Prime rib roast seared and just went in my sister’s treager.


----------



## iflyskyhigh

Thanksgiving Turkey on the Yoder YS640s











Brined for about 18hrs










Spatchcock 
Just a little over 10lbs










Light coating with a mix of 1/2 coarse salt 1/2 coarse black pepper and onto the smoker at 250°. Oh and I coated with light layer of olive oil before salt and pepper. 

Smoking with a mix of cherry and hickory pellets with a fruitwood mix in the smoke tube










2 hours in. Basted with melted butter










About 3 hours in. More buttery coating
When the thighs got to 145° internal cranked it up to 400°

And put the green bean casserole on










Pulled the turkey off when the breast got to 165° internal. Thighs and legs were around 200° internal 

Carved it up.










Oh I forgot to mention I also injected the meat with mixture of melted butter, chicken broth, and whiskey.

Yum [emoji39] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dduff1

Ok so I am new to the whole smoking world. Have done some loins and a few pork bits. Now I am currently working on smoking some venison sausage and deer sticks. Does anyone have good time and temp standards? The smoker and the cute packages r not real clear. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## pbuck

dduff1 said:


> Ok so I am new to the whole smoking world. Have done some loins and a few pork bits. Now I am currently working on smoking some venison sausage and deer sticks. Does anyone have good time and temp standards? The smoker and the cute packages r not real clear. Any help is greatly appreciated.


Here’s the smoke schedule I use for almost everything. Go slow and Be patient cause even small snack sticks can take upwards of 10 hours. I’ll bump the temp up to 180 the for the last segment but NO HIGHER.


----------



## gobblercaller

looks great!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Don't miss out on some great deals....

The LEM gear has been tremendous for me...just wish I invested in the electric stuffer...

Hope all are having a great season....

https://www.lemproducts.com/categor...91357960&_bta_c=ibw7zy0vseljf58jt3gllcypr7hr7


Joe


----------



## dubllung4

Anyone done summer sausage on a Traeger or similar? Would prefer to hang it in a smoker but the Traeger is all I have until I get mine built. Not sure how I would do an hour without smoke in the Traeger though. Maybe in the oven with the door cracked?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Not sure which Traeger you have, I hang mine in my Pro34...I remove both racks place aluminum pans directly on the heat shield and use a collapsible tray rack as a hanger overtop of the aluminum trays...has worked great for me for years.

Of course as I type this I realize my collapsable trays are both broken at the moment so I can’t snap a pic...


----------



## two4one

Tasty looking.


----------



## Liveoutdoors24

What is everyones experience with elevation and cooking? I know it makes a difference when using your oven so does it play the same role in smokers? I have a traeger ironwood 885 and a MES. No matter what I cook i am always getting the internal temp way before the time its supposed to. I have even lowered the cooking temps and the internals still climb quick. Today I made 12 lbs of snack sticks. I watched a youtube video and the guy was using the exact traeger as me and it took him over 4 hours to hit internal. Mine were done in three. They still taste good but I have started to notice that everything I cook is doing the same thing. 

I am in Vermont but located in the Champlain valley. Believe it or not I am only a 100 ft above sea level. So do you think this could be playing a role. Call me crazy if Im over thinking things!!


----------



## pbuck

Have you checked the cooker temps with a reliable remote thermometer? My MES runs around 10 deg hot compared to my maverick.


----------



## Liveoutdoors24

pbuck said:


> Have you checked the cooker temps with a reliable remote thermometer? My MES runs around 10 deg hot compared to my maverick.


Yes i have a wireless thermometer and it is within a couple degree of the temp on both. That was the first thing i did when i noticed this issue.


----------



## iflyskyhigh

I’m in Scottsdale at about 1500’. I’ve got three different digital thermometers besides the one on the Yoder and they are all with in a degree or two of each so I haven’t noticed any difference in cook time or temp. So I can’t imagine at 100’ it would make any difference. I’ve also cooked at my uncles place in Colorado. Water takes longer to boil for sure, but I haven’t noticed any real difference in cooking time. It may take a little longer but it’s marginal. He’s about 6500’. 

Every piece of meet is different. I find that my cooking times tend to be less than advertised as well.

Who knows. The mystery of smoking/bbq


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyNight

dduff1 said:


> Ok so I am new to the whole smoking world. Have done some loins and a few pork bits. Now I am currently working on smoking some venison sausage and deer sticks. Does anyone have good time and temp standards? The smoker and the cute packages r not real clear. Any help is greatly appreciated.


I use info from here: http://www.lets-make-sausage.com/venison-sausage-recipes.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dduff1

Just checked out website. Has tons of good recipes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## Cornbread

I’m not as advanced as some of y’all but I do enjoy cooking and smoking. Today I tried Deer heart for the first time. Of the hundreds of deer I’ve killed in my life I’ve never tried the heart. I had a friend tell me how much he enjoyed them grilled. I decided to try something a little different. 

I made a mixture of 4oz cream cheese, 2oz Pepperjack cheese, 2 Jalapeños and a sprinkling of butt rub. I stuffed the chambers of the heart with the mixture and spread the remainder of the cheese on a 1lb bacon weave. Wrapped heart in bacon and put on smoker at 225 for 3 hours over hickory. 

It came out fabulous. The heart was tender, moist and the right amount of smoke. I’m thinking that it would make a great appetizer once chopped up small and served on pork rinds(been eating keto for a while) or crackers for the carb eaters. I just need to find a donor for the smoker. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KozarKreative

@Cornbread, that look amazing!


----------



## pbuck

4# of pastrami just went on the BGE!!!


----------



## iflyskyhigh

pbuck said:


> 4# of pastrami just went on the BGE!!!


I need a Kamado grill 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Pastrami done!!!!

Just need to let it cool and fire up the slicer.


----------



## noclueo2

pbuck said:


> Pastrami done!!!!
> 
> Just need to let it cool and fire up the slicer.


Interested, care to share the recipe, time and temp?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

noclueo2 said:


> Interested, care to share the recipe, time and temp?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


If you go to post 3880, it is my OP on making the pastrami. I’ve since cut back on brine time to 5 days as I’ve found it’s all a 2-3 lb. roast needs. 

Brine recipe. I usually double it. 










Once IT hits 140 I steam the meat in the oven on a cooling rack in a foil tented cake pan at 375 to 150IT. It goes fast so watch it.


----------



## nicko

I have a couple deer in the freezer and looking to try something different. I’m interested in getting into making snack sticks. What type of equipment will I need? The deer are already processed and I will have a lot of burger.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> I have a couple deer in the freezer and looking to try something different. I’m interested in getting into making snack sticks. What type of equipment will I need? The deer are already processed and I will have a lot of burger.


Get a quality stuffer...Stay away from anything plastic...I have the LEM Mighty Bite 5lb stainless and it’s a workhorse...it comes with attachments to do sticks, sausage and bologna...

A stuffer is a BIG upgrade over using a grinder. I know too many who tried with a grinder and while they got it done, the process was much more frustrating.

Once you have your stuffer you need to decide on your casings and seasoning.

I am a big fan of edible collagen casings. They are generally easy to work with, you can eat them or peel them, whichever the individual prefers.

I like the 17mm - 19mm size for sticks and 32mm size for sausage. Keep in mind most standard hotdogs are 24mm.

As far as spice...I couldn’t make a higher recommendation that Owens BBQ’s Honey BBQ seasoning. I now make it in the 32mm size and currently have a standing order 25lbs of it right now. It is almost fail safe as far as flavor appeal. In addition, when purchasing from Owens your package will include the proper speed cure, literally mix, stuff and smoke. Speaking of which, I highly recommend a mixing tub of some sort. I used a dishpan for years, but picked a up a meat tin at Cabelas a year or so ago and what a difference.

If your venison is not ground with any fat, you will absolutely want to be sure you mix in some ground pork. 

I smoke mine with a blend of cherry, hickory and sugar maple. You want to smoke until you get an IT of 155-160, but you don’t want to get it there too fast or your meat will shrink, dry and the casing shrivel. I like to run mine for 2-hours around 130-140 degrees with the vent wide open, then crank to 160 and close the vent 1/2 way until done. I always use a water pan, usually with cherry Dr Pepper.

I also let them rest for few hours before refrigerating...you don’t want to put warm sticks in the fridge. Some guys dunk them in ice water when they’re done..I don’t. I have found in doing so I get problems with the casing.

Good luck.


----------



## nicko

Great info Joe. Muchas gracias.


----------



## joesandi

Just put in 25# of bacon in the smoker. Sorry for got picks. Tried something different, added a 1/2# Nueskes slab bacon, ground, to it. Figured it would give it some extra fat.


----------



## iflyskyhigh

joesandi said:


> Just put in 25# of bacon in the smoker. Sorry for got picks. Tried something different, added a 1/2# Nueskes slab bacon, ground, to it. Figured it would give it some extra fat.


You win. I put like like 10 in. And it’s bacon sliced into burnt ends. But still....













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conservewild

Tag


----------



## rhs341

12-Ringer said:


> Get a quality stuffer...Stay away from anything plastic...I have the LEM Mighty Bite 5lb stainless and it’s a workhorse...it comes with attachments to do sticks, sausage and bologna...
> 
> A stuffer is a BIG upgrade over using a grinder. I know too many who tried with a grinder and while they got it done, the process was much more frustrating.
> 
> Once you have your stuffer you need to decide on your casings and seasoning.
> 
> I am a big fan of edible collagen casings. They are generally easy to work with, you can eat them or peel them, whichever the individual prefers.
> 
> I like the 17mm - 19mm size for sticks and 32mm size for sausage. Keep in mind most standard hotdogs are 24mm.
> 
> As far as spice...I couldn’t make a higher recommendation that Owens BBQ’s Honey BBQ seasoning. I now make it in the 32mm size and currently have a standing order 25lbs of it right now. It is almost fail safe as far as flavor appeal. In addition, when purchasing from Owens your package will include the proper speed cure, literally mix, stuff and smoke. Speaking of which, I highly recommend a mixing tub of some sort. I used a dishpan for years, but picked a up a meat tin at Cabelas a year or so ago and what a difference.
> 
> If your venison is not ground with any fat, you will absolutely want to be sure you mix in some ground pork.
> 
> I smoke mine with a blend of cherry, hickory and sugar maple. You want to smoke until you get an IT of 155-160, but you don’t want to get it there too fast or your meat will shrink, dry and the casing shrivel. I like to run mine for 2-hours around 130-140 degrees with the vent wide open, then crank to 160 and close the vent 1/2 way until done. I always use a water pan, usually with cherry Dr Pepper.
> 
> I also let them rest for few hours before refrigerating...you don’t want to put warm sticks in the fridge. Some guys dunk them in ice water when they’re done..I don’t. I have found in doing so I get problems with the casing.
> 
> Good luck.


I have done several different kinds of snack sticks....Joe is absolutely correct, hands down Owens Honey BBQ is hands down the best!!!! Everybody who has had mine is always asking for more....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

10# butt just came off the BGE.


----------



## iflyskyhigh

pbuck said:


> 10# butt just came off the BGE.


How long did it take? 225°?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

iflyskyhigh said:


> How long did it take? 225°?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Took a little over 13 hours to get to 200 IT @ 240-245.


----------



## Larry brown

Just happened on this thread from another one, this is my smoker.








Don’t have any pics yet cause I just built it, been using a 22” Weber kettle for smoking. 
Great lookin smokes y’all have done! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iflyskyhigh

pbuck said:


> Took a little over 13 hours to get to 200 IT @ 240-245.


Thanks. Gonna grab one on the way home tonight and throw it on before I go to bed.

What’s your run? Bark looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

iflyskyhigh said:


> Thanks. Gonna grab one on the way home tonight and throw it on before I go to bed.
> 
> What’s your run? Bark looks great!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. It’s a pretty basic rub but works well on about anything. Not too salty.


----------



## nicko

pbuck said:


> Dang it man! I’ve been eyeballing a mini to do steaks and such on.
> 
> One of these days.
> 
> Nice job on the tables! now you need an XL. Lol!


Since I got the mini max a couple months ago, I've used it more than the medium. Uses less charcoal for standard grilling and heats up fast.


----------



## pbuck

nicko said:


> Since I got the mini max a couple months ago, I've used it more than the medium. Uses less charcoal for standard grilling and heats up fast.


My local BGE dealer had a big fire after my last post and hasn’t reopened. He was a good friend of a friend of mine and gave me great prices on all egg things. Not sure if he’s ever going to open again. 

I guess I snoozed and lost.


----------



## nicko

pbuck said:


> My local BGE dealer had a big fire after my last post and hasn’t reopened. He was a good friend of a friend of mine and gave me great prices on all egg things. Not sure if he’s ever going to open again.
> 
> I guess I snoozed and lost.


I’ve seen them pop up on Facebook marketplace and also on Craigslist but never close enough to me. Worth a shot to cruise those sites.


----------



## mikear

nicko said:


> I’ve seen them pop up on Facebook marketplace and also on Craigslist but never close enough to me. Worth a shot to cruise those sites.


If you have a free craigslist account you can set up email alerts for whatever cities you want. I’ve seen a lot of good deals on smokers that way over the year or so I’ve been watching.


----------



## iflyskyhigh

pbuck said:


> Thanks. It’s a pretty basic rub but works well on about anything. Not too salty.


Thank you


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iflyskyhigh

Did the pork butts. Decided to do two. One just shy of 9 pounds and the other just under 7.

Small one was Bad Bryons Butt Rub and the other was Meatheads Memphis Dust. (Sorry pbuck didn’t see you post in time, next time).

Threw them on the YS640s Tuesday night at 6:30 @ 225°. Used blend of Hickory and Cherry pellets w/ Amazin’ tube full of fruitwood blend pellets. In hindsight 225° was probably a little low. By 9:30 Wednesday morning the little one was hovering around 200°, but the big guy was still stuck around 170°. 

Here in Phoenix the overnight lows were upper 30’s to low 40’s, but it was hella windy. I think that was the deal breaker. Just couldn’t get the big one past the stall in those windy conditions, even after bumping the pit to 275° earlier in the morning. 

I really wanted to finish them in the pit, but decided to pull them and finished in the oven wrapped in foil at 350°.

Rested them in the cooler for a couple hours. 

Overall pretty happy. Bad Byrons was for sure more salty but had more taste than Memphis Dust. The bark was almost too barky. Much of it was good, but some was a little dry and tough. Even after finishing and resting in the foil. First time I’ve ever tried cooking a butt the whole time unwrapped. Verdict is mixed. Due to weather conditions probably was not an ideal test.











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iflyskyhigh

Doing my fist brisket this weekend. Watched a million videos, but am taking suggestions and tips. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrewwick

iflyskyhigh inject the brisket flat (lots of basic mixes online). Low and slow cook. Finish with burnt ends - tasty! Enjoy!!! Finished product is worth it.


----------



## iflyskyhigh

Andrewwick said:


> iflyskyhigh inject the brisket flat (lots of basic mixes online). Low and slow cook. Finish with burnt ends - tasty! Enjoy!!! Finished product is worth it.


Reference the burnt ends. Can I cook the whole packet then separate for the burnt ends, or do I need to separate the point and flat before cooking?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrewwick

Cook the whole pack together. Separate the point from the flat after cooking.


----------



## DougKMN

So, I saw at Fleet Farm they have an indoor smoker, it looks kind of like a crock pot. Anyone have any experience with this? 

I might give it a try anyways, for smaller things or making smoked goodies in the middle of the winter. My current smoker is a bit of a pain to bother with in the winter months, especially when we get heavy snow. 



Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Liveoutdoors24

how much pork or beef fat are you guys mixing i to your venison sausage? I have always done 10-20% and thought it was good but I had a buddies this past weekend and it was amazing. He does 60% venison and 40% pork butt. What are your thoughts


----------



## pbuck

Depends on what kind of sausage. 

For brats and fresh sausage I do almost 50/50. For summer sausage and most smoked things like sticks I do 70/30. 

Fat is where the flavor is.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Put a 7lb pork butt on at 4:45 this morning. Pulled it at 6:30 tonight and rested in the cooler with towels until 7:30.  















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iflyskyhigh

hokiehunter373 said:


> Put a 7lb pork butt on at 4:45 this morning. Pulled it at 6:30 tonight and rested in the cooler with towels until 7:30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. Wrap or no wrap? What temp?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyNight

Liveoutdoors24 said:


> how much pork or beef fat are you guys mixing i to your venison sausage? I have always done 10-20% and thought it was good but I had a buddies this past weekend and it was amazing. He does 60% venison and 40% pork butt. What are your thoughts


If I use pork fat I do 80/20, if butts I go 60/40


----------



## USMC TBone

hokiehunter373 said:


> Put a 7lb pork butt on at 4:45 this morning. Pulled it at 6:30 tonight and rested in the cooler with towels until 7:30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are some serious smoke rings Hokie. Looks absolutely delicious!

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

iflyskyhigh said:


> Nice. Wrap or no wrap? What temp?


No wrap. Majority of the cook was 225-240. Bumped at the end to try and get her done quicker. 




USMC TBone said:


> Those are some serious smoke rings Hokie. Looks absolutely delicious!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


Yeah it’s the most if I’ve ever got on one. Couldn’t believe those. Thanks!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Anybody have smoking plans for New Years Eve? I’m giving these a try. Should be tasty little devils. 

https://grillax.com/reeds-beef-bombs-oh-my-gah/


----------



## iflyskyhigh

nicko said:


> Anybody have smoking plans for New Years Eve? I’m giving these a try. Should be tasty little devils.
> 
> https://grillax.com/reeds-beef-bombs-oh-my-gah/


Uh yea, you had me at beef. Those look amaze balls. 

However, I think I’m gonna give the brisket another whirl. I’m dying to try it again and not dry it out this time....or maybe a prime rib  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

I've done regular roasts, like a venison roast and a few chuck roasts, by smoking on the Weber kettle grill. Now it's time to graduate up to doing a rib roast for some prime rib. I told my wife that next Christmas I want to do a prime rib for Christmas dinner. She said well you better get to practicing and then said how does NYE sound. She's big fan of prime ribs so I think she wants me to get lots of them in this year, LOL.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## iflyskyhigh

USMC TBone said:


> I've done regular roasts, like a venison roast and a few chuck roasts, by smoking on the Weber kettle grill. Now it's time to graduate up to doing a rib roast for some prime rib. I told my wife that next Christmas I want to do a prime rib for Christmas dinner. She said well you better get to practicing and then said how does NYE sound. She's big fan of prime ribs so I think she wants me to get lots of them in this year, LOL.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


Prime Rib it is!

I best get to watching some YouTube videos  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

I tried a new recipe on a 6 bone rib roast Christmas Day but did it in the oven. It turned out so well I don’t know if I will ever do something different. Everyone thought it was exceptional.


----------



## Jerred44

question for the cold weather smokers, im going to try to smoke in 30 degree temps with 15 mph winds, im looking at getting some Reflectix Unfaced Reflective Roll Insulation, anyone used this before?


----------



## nicko

Jerred44 said:


> question for the cold weather smokers, im going to try to smoke in 30 degree temps with 15 mph winds, im looking at getting some Reflectix Unfaced Reflective Roll Insulation, anyone used this before?


What type of smoker are you using?


----------



## nicko

Beef bombs assembled and ready for deployment on the smoker.


----------



## rhs341

nicko said:


> Beef bombs assembled and ready for deployment on the smoker.


Wow that looks good....what’s the ingredients?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Here’s the recipe.

https://grillax.com/reeds-beef-bombs-oh-my-gah/


----------



## USMC TBone

Prime rib on the 'ol Weber. Got it on a lil after 1pm PST. Was a pain getting the charcoal going and the BBQ up to temp after putting the meat in. Its abnormally warm here in WA at 50°F, but its windy as heck. Had to resort to blasting my small pile of charcoal with a handheld propane torch. It worked, LOL. So far the wind has died down a little and the bbq has settled into a temp of 240 - 250.









Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rhs341

nicko said:


> Here’s the recipe.
> 
> https://grillax.com/reeds-beef-bombs-oh-my-gah/


Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

My first prime rib turned out pretty damn good. The wife is a fiend for prime rib. She told me that she thinks I need to do some more for practice, as she was shoveling it in, LOL. First pic is just as I started the searing after it roasted (did a reverse sear). Second and third pics I managed to snap of the finished product before it was devoured, LOL. I roasted in the Weber grill to an internal temp of 130'ish, then took it off and cranked up the heat and coals, then seared the 4 large sides and the internal temp was about 144. It came out about medium which I was hoping for. There were a few parts in the very middle near the bones that were about med-rare. Every part of it was juicy and tender. The puppies were pretty happy with their mountain of scraps.









Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

Happy New Year to all my fellow AT'ers out there!

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carjake

delicious !!!


----------



## Billy H

Old wives tale smoke.


----------



## Daddymac

Did a few ribs the other day, haven't done any on a small grill in a while so I was a little worried about temp management and how much charcoal to use but it worked out fine.


----------



## iflyskyhigh

Decided I couldn’t justify $100+ for the prime rib so made a second attempt at brisket. 

Turned out perfect this time.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iflyskyhigh

Daddymac said:


> View attachment 7030821
> 
> 
> Did a few ribs the other day, haven't done any on a small grill in a while so I was a little worried about temp management and how much charcoal to use but it worked out fine.


I like the look of the crust. Did you leave them unwrapped the whole time?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jrobbfd

so has anyone seen a big horizonal smoker that can hold 20 sticks of bologna at a time and is electric. or am i dreaming and really what i need is a smoke house. ive been dreaming up this idea for a long time and the more i think about it the smoke house might be the right idea? anyone here have one?


----------



## RandyNight

Daddymac, ribs look great. I have let my smoking slide during deer season, but have been feeling like I need to build a fire.


----------



## USMC TBone

iflyskyhigh said:


> Decided I couldn’t justify $100+ for the prime rib so made a second attempt at brisket.
> 
> Turned out perfect this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


So I must confess, I didnt spring for a real "prime" rib roast. It was a "choice" grade rib roast and was about $48, for 7.00 lbs. I think you'd really have to split hairs to tell the difference :wink: Didn't hear any complaints from the guests, other than I should "practice" some more and invite them over with each practice roast, LOL.

That brisket looks delicious! I guess I'll have to spring for a whole packet brisket this summer and split into 2 or 3 chunks.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## iflyskyhigh

Good to know. I picked up that prime rib in the cooler at Costco, looked at the price tag and sat it right back down. 

I’ll shop around and see what I can find knowing that going forward. 

Brisket was $48 from Costco. And it was Prime. And it was delicious! Makes a big difference when you don’t dehydrate it.  

I take all the left overs. Vacuum seal them. Freeze them, and when ready to eat, thaw and place packet in boiling water for 15 minutes. Doing it this way, sometimes the left overs are better than when it came off the smoker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daddymac

iflyskyhigh said:


> I like the look of the crust. Did you leave them unwrapped the whole time?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes, unwrapped, a little italian and a dry seasoning mix I concoct, temp around 300-325. I have no idea how long I cooked them, lost track of time visiting with family, watching games, and drinking beer, just kept going back and peeking at them.


----------



## pbuck

I have a pile of cheese to cold smoke tomorrow and I’m thinkin of throwing in some deviled eggs. 

Anyone do eggs before? Any tips on time or whatever?


----------



## iflyskyhigh

pbuck said:


> I have a pile of cheese to cold smoke tomorrow and I’m thinkin of throwing in some deviled eggs.
> 
> Anyone do eggs before? Any tips on time or whatever?


Not sure about cold smoking, but I like this recipe. 


https://youtu.be/4Bpsjq08Z3E


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

iflyskyhigh said:


> Not sure about cold smoking, but I like this recipe.
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/4Bpsjq08Z3E
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the link! I might use that recipe. 

After some looking around, there’s several ways to go about smoking hard boiled eggs. I decided to stick them in whole and do em that way. It’s one of those trial and error deals. Lol! 

I’ll report back once I get them made up.


----------



## pbuck

Wow! 

Smoked the eggs for 3 1/2 hrs and made them as normal deviled eggs.

With a twist. 

3 Tbsp mayo
1 tsp. minced pickled jalapeños 
1 tsp. Dijon mustard
1 tsp. Juice from the pickled jalapeños 
1/2 tsp. cayenne pepper 
1/8 tsp. cumin 

Garnished with smoked paprika and crisp bacon. 

Just a little heat and enough smoke to add a new taste to the same Ol deviled eggs.


----------



## hokiehunter373

pbuck said:


> Wow!
> 
> Smoked the eggs for 3 1/2 hrs and made them as normal deviled eggs.
> 
> With a twist.
> 
> 3 Tbsp mayo
> 1 tsp. minced pickled jalapeños
> 1 tsp. Dijon mustard
> 1 tsp. Juice from the pickled jalapeños
> 1/2 tsp. cayenne pepper
> 1/8 tsp. cumin
> 
> Garnished with smoked paprika and crisp bacon.
> 
> Just a little heat and enough smoke to add a new taste to the same Ol deviled eggs.


Yeah I'd have all of those gone in under 5 mins


----------



## pbuck

hokiehunter373 said:


> Yeah I'd have all of those gone in under 5 mins


Lol! Yeah I’m working on it. Wifey better hurry home. 

Didn’t want to make too many on the first try.


----------



## hokiehunter373

pbuck said:


> Lol! Yeah I’m working on it. Wifey better hurry home.
> 
> Didn’t want to make too many on the first try.


Haha. What temp were you cooking at and what wood?


----------



## pbuck

We’ll see how the cheese turned out in a couple weeks.


----------



## pbuck

hokiehunter373 said:


> Haha. What temp were you cooking at and what wood?


Just cold smoked them in the MES with apple pellets in the maze.


----------



## cc122368

I have never done deviled eggs want to, just did pork belly burnt ends did a good amount of ribs and just did a back strap rubbed with a touch of cherry rub then after a good smoke I pulled wrapped in bacon and cranked up the heat to crisp the bacon delicious.


----------



## iflyskyhigh

pbuck said:


> Wow!
> 
> Smoked the eggs for 3 1/2 hrs and made them as normal deviled eggs.
> 
> With a twist.
> 
> 3 Tbsp mayo
> 1 tsp. minced pickled jalapeños
> 1 tsp. Dijon mustard
> 1 tsp. Juice from the pickled jalapeños
> 1/2 tsp. cayenne pepper
> 1/8 tsp. cumin
> 
> Garnished with smoked paprika and crisp bacon.
> 
> Just a little heat and enough smoke to add a new taste to the same Ol deviled eggs.


Just ate dinner and I’m stuffed. But pretty sure I could still put a couple of those away. I amaze myself at how many deviled eggs I’m able to eat in a row. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Can’t even describe how good it was....










Tried something a little different...used my sweet/heat jerky marinade on top-round, LJ comp blend smoke to 135 with cherry Dr. Pepper in the tray.

WOW!!!!


----------



## blueKYstream

I pulled these off the Pit Barrel Cooker. I've been using it for the past 5 years and love it!


----------



## nicko

We’re in Pittsburgh for the weekend and the place we ate at last night seasons their fries with “rust dust”. Great flavor. Has anybody tried this? Looks like it could be really good on chicken or brisket. Just need to scale the ratio down as I don’t want 3 cups of it in case it doesn’t have the same flavor.


----------



## pbuck

nicko said:


> We’re in Pittsburgh for the weekend and the place we ate at last night seasons their fries with “rust dust”. Great flavor. Has anybody tried this? Looks like it could be really good on chicken or brisket. Just need to scale the ratio down as I don’t want 3 cups of it in case it doesn’t have the same flavor.


Where’d you eat? I’ve eaten at a bunch of places up there but don’t recall having any rust dust. 

I live about 1 1/2 hr. South of there. Lots of great places to eat and the craft beer scene is off the hook if you like beer. Lol!


----------



## nicko

pbuck said:


> Where’d you eat? I’ve eaten at a bunch of places up there but don’t recall having any rust dust.
> 
> I live about 1 1/2 hr. South of there. Lots of great places to eat and the craft beer scene is off the hook if you like beer. Lol!


We ate at Ten Penny. Big portions. And the Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Ale was great!


----------



## nicko

nicko said:


> We ate at Ten Penny. Big portions. And the Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Ale was great!


Looking to hit Church Brew Works for dinner tonight.


----------



## pbuck

nicko said:


> Looking to hit Church Brew Works for dinner tonight.


That’s a neat brewery. Not the best beer in the city but it’s a unique venue.


----------



## Billy H

Old wives tale buffalo pastrami

Started with a hunk-O-Bison flank. 








Out of the brine and layered with ground peppercorns And some coriander.







In the smoke







Ready to make some sandwiches 








Turned out pretty good. It won’t last long. Skipped steaming it so it’s not as moist as I would like, but not really too dry at all . Definitely a more course texture with the bison .


----------



## USMC TBone

Billy H said:


> Old wives tale buffalo pastrami
> 
> Started with a hunk-O-Bison flank.
> View attachment 7048299
> 
> 
> Out of the brine and layered with ground peppercorns And some coriander.
> View attachment 7048301
> 
> In the smoke
> View attachment 7048303
> 
> Ready to make some sandwiches
> View attachment 7048307
> 
> 
> Turned out pretty good. It won’t last long. Skipped steaming it so it’s not as moist as I would like, but not really too dry at all . Definitely a more course texture with the bison .


What temp did you cook it to?

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

USMC TBone said:


> What temp did you cook it to?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


I went to 175 with smoker at 225. Took 8 hours to get there with a serious stall around 155


----------



## USMC TBone

pbuck said:


> We’ll see how the cheese turned out in a couple weeks.


I just put some cheese on to smoke. I gave a 1 lb block of some smoke cheddar I did to a co-worker. She said it was so good her husband and two sons only got to have a slice. She hid the rest of it and finished it off over the next couple days without sharing, LOL. She brought in a 2 lb loaf of pepper jack for.me to smoke up for her, LOL. I found some Medium White Cheddar at the store that I threw in to try out as well. Being as we are in WA State we are fans of Tillamook cheeses that come from Tillamook Oregon. Anytime we do a trip to the OR coast in the summer we stop by their factory for a tour and free samples, and yummy ice cream, LOL.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

Billy H said:


> I went to 175 with smoker at 225. Took 8 hours to get there with a serious stall around 155


So when I do pastrami (usually from a corned beef brisket). I've been smoking with my kettle grill around 220-250. Once I hit the stall woth the meat IT around 155 or 160 I take a big hunk of aluminum foil to wrap the meat, add about 1/4 -1/2 cup of water to bottom of the foil packet, the n seal up as best I can, then continue cooking at same temp as before until the internal temp of meat is about 195 - 205. The foil packet with water helps to steam at the end. So far it's been pretty good this way.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

USMC TBone said:


> I just put some cheese on to smoke. I gave a 1 lb block of some smoke cheddar I did to a co-worker. She said it was so good her husband and two sons only got to have a slice. She hid the rest of it and finished it off over the next couple days without sharing, LOL. She brought in a 2 lb loaf of pepper jack for.me to smoke up for her, LOL. I found some Medium White Cheddar at the store that I threw in to try out as well. Being as we are in WA State we are fans of Tillamook cheeses that come from Tillamook Oregon. Anytime we do a trip to the OR coast in the summer we stop by their factory for a tour and free samples, and yummy ice cream, LOL.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


Forgot to add pics of cheese, LOL.
I just use an old Weber gas grill, and a Amazn Tube, adjustable from 12 - 18"









Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

USMC TBone said:


> So when I do pastrami (usually from a corned beef brisket). I've been smoking with my kettle grill around 220-250. Once I hit the stall woth the meat IT around 155 or 160 I take a big hunk of aluminum foil to wrap the meat, add about 1/4 -1/2 cup of water to bottom of the foil packet, the n seal up as best I can, then continue cooking at same temp as before until the internal temp of meat is about 195 - 205. The foil packet with water helps to steam at the end. So far it's been pretty good this way.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


That's a good way to get the steam step in for sure and the thought of wrapping definitly crossed my mind, I'll give it a go next time around for sure. If you haven't tried venison backstrap as pastrami it just doesnt get any better. If I do buffalo again I'll try another cut with a less course grain. This stuff has the right flavor and the right bite . The texture just isn't ideal.


----------



## nicko

pbuck said:


> That’s a neat brewery. Not the best beer in the city but it’s a unique venue.


After a cold wet two hour walking tour of Pitt in the rain, we’re happy just to hit a place close to where we are staying.


----------



## pbuck

Hope y’all had a good time. Pittsburgh is a pretty cool city. Too bad the weather sucked.


----------



## nicko

pbuck said:


> Hope y’all had a good time. Pittsburgh is a pretty cool city. Too bad the weather sucked.


Restaurant week in Pittsburgh and we didn’t make reservations in time for the Church. Went to Southern Tier brewery instead. I get their beers at home so no complaints....good food. Food has been great here.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Did a whole chicken today. Kept it simple and just rubbed it down in the gospel rub after a 24 hour brine. Heavenly!






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lovetohunt93

I am going to smoke a 10.7 lb pork butt this weekend and a 7 lb brisket for Saturday night. 

Question for you guys: I am somewhat new to smoking briskets, looks like the finish temp of them is the same as a butt. At what time should I put the brisket on so it gets done about the same time as the butt? Although it is 7 lbs it is much thinner than the butt is so I was thinking it wouldn't take near as long. 

I usually put butts on at about 10pm Friday night at 225*. This usually results in them hitting an IT of 200-205 by about 4:30-5:00pm the next day. 

Also, does anyone have any simply brisket recipes they would recommend? Thanks!


----------



## NoCo_kevin

****, thought this was a cigarette thread lol


----------



## 12-Ringer

Hey guy, wanted to drop a shout out for new resource that my family and I have discovered...so many in today's society are gravitating toward being "smart consumers", especially when it comes to red meat. Even those who frequent this particular thread have mentioned organic, grass-fed, non-GMO, etc.....

The Torok family in Potter County, PA has recently established Triple Divide Farms. I can't say that I am a lamb or goose guy, but their beef really is something special. It is harvested, packaged, and shipped directly from their processing plant which is on the farm itself and it is priced competitively with regard to similarly cultivated beef. They currently cannot fill any tri-tip orders; seems someone bought their limited stock :embara:

We moved to more organic red meat as a resource to help support our daughter Camille in her battle with Leukemia. We have found other resources, some even more local to us in Chester County PA (Why Not Farm), but the Triple Divide Beef has been something special. 

If you're looking to try something new/different, I don't think you'll be at all disappointed. You would also be supporting a great family who has adjusted with the times to keep farming as part of their heritage.

https://www.tripledividefarms.com/

Joe


----------



## nicko

Smokin’ a full bird. First time trying this season flavor but I have used the company’s Sweet Mesquite rub on chicken and it’s fabulous. One chunk of cherry wood and one chunk apple. Water pan filled with beer.


----------



## cc122368

I’m doing late nite now wild hog a friend of mine got in FL, 2 shoulders a hind quarter and a couple loins to slice I’ll add some pictures in a bit.


----------



## pbuck

Always looking for something to do with left over pulled pork. Trying this recipe out for a pre SB party. 

Subbed pepper jack cheese for the Monterey Jack. Served with basic ol SBR sauce. It’s spicy but damn good!!!! My wife says it’s party worthy lol! I’ll definitely make this again. 


https://www.delish.com/cooking/recipe-ideas/a26076245/pulled-pork-ring-recipe/


----------



## jager69

Thanks for the recipe. Looks REALLY good. Always have extra pulled pork and as good as it is it seems like the wife and kids get burned out on sandwiches. Will definitely give this a try!


----------



## pbuck

jager69 said:


> Thanks for the recipe. Looks REALLY good. Always have extra pulled pork and as good as it is it seems like the wife and kids get burned out on sandwiches. Will definitely give this a try!


Only thing I changed from the OR is the cheese and it’s delicious just the way it is. Little sweet and a little heat. Perfect.


----------



## mikear

Spatchcocked chicken seasoned with Kosmos Q Dirty Bird. Brisket flat seasoned with salt, pepper, onion powder, garlic powder.


----------



## RandyNight

Been hearing good things about venison smoked sausage with pineapple. Any ideas on which pineapple and amounts to add?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonlsu

Did some Pit Barrel fried chicken & boudin. Came out pretty darn good.


----------



## PAbigbear

I didn't take any pictures but I did a 25 pound batch of Philly cheesesteak brats with seasoning from Owens. I mixed 15 pounds of venison with a 10 pound boneless pork loin. The loin was trimmed quite well when I bought it. I would have preferred just a bit more fat but it still came out good. I also put 2.5 pounds of shredded mozzarella cheese in and stuffed in 32mm edible collegen casings. I would recommend them to anyone.


----------



## hokiehunter373

PAbigbear said:


> I didn't take any pictures but I did a 25 pound batch of Philly cheesesteak brats with seasoning from Owens. I mixed 15 pounds of venison with a 10 pound boneless pork loin. The loin was trimmed quite well when I bought it. I would have preferred just a bit more fat but it still came out good. I also put 2.5 pounds of shredded mozzarella cheese in and stuffed in 32mm edible collegen casings. I would recommend them to anyone.


This sounds amazing. 

What’s everyone’s preferred meat for cherry wood? I got a bunch given to me for the holidays and need to experiment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iflyskyhigh

hokiehunter373 said:


> This sounds amazing.
> 
> What’s everyone’s preferred meat for cherry wood? I got a bunch given to me for the holidays and need to experiment
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s not quite the same since I’m using pellets, but I use a combo of cherry and pecan pellets on just about about everything. Cherry gives meat that nice distinct beautiful red smoke ring.

I think even in the case of cherry wood for an offset, it’s usually mixed with another kind of wood. But I am by no means knowledgeable about offsets so I’m sure some will correct me if I’m wrong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

iflyskyhigh said:


> It’s not quite the same since I’m using pellets, but I use a combo of cherry and pecan pellets on just about about everything. Cherry gives meat that nice distinct beautiful red smoke ring.
> 
> I think even in the case of cherry wood for an offset, it’s usually mixed with another kind of wood. But I am by no means knowledgeable about offsets so I’m sure some will correct me if I’m wrong.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m using pellets too. Lumberjack 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

PAbigbear said:


> I didn't take any pictures but I did a 25 pound batch of Philly cheesesteak brats with seasoning from Owens. I mixed 15 pounds of venison with a 10 pound boneless pork loin. The loin was trimmed quite well when I bought it. I would have preferred just a bit more fat but it still came out good. I also put 2.5 pounds of shredded mozzarella cheese in and stuffed in 32mm edible collegen casings. I would recommend them to anyone.


One of our favorites here too...only difference, we use white cheddar or American as opposed to mozzarella...crowd pleaser....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

hokiehunter373 said:


> I’m using pellets too. Lumberjack
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The LJ comp blend is my current go to for just about everything these days, I really haven't found anything that even remotely compares to the flavor and fire they provide...I'll will go with their 100% apple or sweetwood blend if I'm doing pork.


----------



## 12-Ringer

spent Saturday getting 7lbs of jerky done, two primary flavor profiles Sweet/Heat and Garlic Teriyaki 7lbs of jerky is a lot of jerky - LOL....my daughter had a sleep over Saturday night, at least half of the jerky was gone when I woke up Sunday morning....guess that's a decent vote of confidence.

Sweet/Heat
I use this combo a lot...it is absolutely AWESOME on beef. I have done this with petite fillets, top round, flat irons, even a rib eye roast
Simple marinade of Worcestershire, Honey and Sriracha sauce....portions depend on the profile you like....but I took two 3.5lb roasts, sliced down to about 1/8" - 1/4" for some variety. Mix marinade in bowl, pour over cuts, wrap bowl with plastic wrap in the fridge for 2-days. Into the LJ compl blend smoke at 170 for 2 hours, bump to 225 for 1.5 hours, finish back at 170 maybe another other...

Garlic Teriyaki 
Pretty simple here, I use the pure California garlic powder and Teriyaki sauce. Usually 1.5 cups of Teriyaki to 1.5 tblspns of the garlic powder. Mix well, same marinade and smoke process as above.

Didn't get pics


----------



## iflyskyhigh

hokiehunter373 said:


> I’m using pellets too. Lumberjack
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, okay, got it! 

I don’t know that I’d use straight cherry. I’d blend the cherry with hickory or pecan if you can. But then again, maybe try it on something small and see if you like it. I honestly don’t know if cherry all by itself would be like. My first inclination is that it might not be all that flavorful.

I have used that pecan cherry mix the most but have also mixed it with hickory. I’ve cooked fish, chicken, beef, pork...steaks (I know it’s beef), you name it.

I don’t have a good source of pellets locally believe or not, so I have been using BBQr’s Delight ordered from ATBBQ. At $20/20lb bag shipped it was getting expensive. But they are great pellets. I was also using the Lumberjack Comp Blend. Dick’s had em for $14.99 / 20lb bag. But then they stopped carrying them. Which is fine. I hated buying anything from Dicks anyway. All the other pellets I can buy locally are the crap pellets from various manufacturers. Even Amazon is $20-$30 for a 20lb bag. 

I recently found a place online to get Cookn Pellets from. I ordered 80 pounds of their Perfect Mix. It’s $59.98 for 2 40lb bags shipped to your door. I’ve been using them the past couple weeks are they are great. Great smoke, great flavor, low ash, great for high heat when needed. I’ve been using the pecan/cherry mix in the smoking tube along with the Cookn pellets and it’s a great combo.

I don’t think you can wrong with any those three brands. I did really like the LJ and if they were still available locally I’d be buying them. But I’m just as happy with the Cookn Pellets. The BBQr’s Delight are good Pellets but just can’t justify the higher price if you don’t have them cheap locally as the other two are just as good if not better. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

I have been using my Amazon Prime account with the Lumberjack's, slightly more per bag, but shipping is free...so it still results in some savings. I did use Cookn for a long while, until I came across LJ's Competition Blend. We had a small crew in the area and we split a bulk order from LJ, that's certainly the way to do it. The rest of the guys simply don't use their smoker as much as I do...I have been waiting since May for them to say they're ready to put in another order...most "still have plenty". 

I think we might use our Traeger more than we use our oven....in fact, we have fillet tonight...injected with my Teriyaki Butter Garlic, Tuesday night. In the smoke tonight for dinner....

1 stick of salted butter
1/2 cup of Teriyaki
1 tblspoon Garlic powder
mix well, inject and coat....marinade in fridge 36-48 hours
out of the fridge a hour before the heat, coat with a bit of Rodelle Prime Rib Seasoning
225 heat with comp blend pellets over a pan filled with red wine
off of the heat at 135, foiled for 30-minutes to rest before serving

Weather cooperates, I'll grab a few shots tonight.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer

Can’t wait


----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## pbuck

Those look dang good, Joe!!! ^^^^^

So, I had a smoked old fashion tonight. It was delicious! 

They had one of those little smoke guns and used whiskey barrel chips in it they put the drinks under a big glass bowl and filled it full of smoke and let them sit there for a couple minutes. I’m thinking I can use my maze to make them somehow.


----------



## Ninjahotpocket

Wow these photos are mouth watering :mg:


----------



## hokiehunter373

Spent all day cooking yesterday. Did up some burnt ends and ribs. Ribs were with killer hogs bbq rub and the ends were done with meat church’s honey hog, some honey, and sweet and spicy sweet baby rays. 




























Also reverse seared a back strap with meat church’s holy cow and grind/vacuum sealed a bunch of breakfast sausage. Got some fish on tap for tonight. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDArcher7

Unreal!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> Those look dang good, Joe!!! ^^^^^
> 
> So, I had a smoked old fashion tonight. It was delicious!
> 
> They had one of those little smoke guns and used whiskey barrel chips in it they put the drinks under a big glass bowl and filled it full of smoke and let them sit there for a couple minutes. I’m thinking I can use my maze to make them somehow.


We use the maze short tube in the summer...hickory chips...quick tip...surface area contact is the way to get the best flavor and it doesn't take a bunch of smoke either...we use a 13x9" glass baking dish...three heaping tablespoons of sugar in the raw, two heaping tablespoons of orange zest, two shots of grenadine, enough bourbon (usually JB, vanilla, black stag cherry, honey or apple - personal fav is the vanilla) to get you about 2" deep in the pan...mix together until sugar is dissolved. Place the lit, but blown-out maze tube next to the dish, cover with dish pan for 3-4mins...you'll have enough for a small group to have a good time. The smoke flavor stays in the drink, it doesn't fade. The sweetness appeals to the crowd, even my wife will have one and that's rare.

Joe


----------



## pbuck

Thanks, joe. The dish pan is a good idea. lll try that for sure. 

Since it’s usually the wife and I, I think I’ll try a couple drinks already in the glass and see how that works out.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> Thanks, joe. The dish pan is a good idea. lll try that for sure.
> 
> Since it’s usually the wife and I, I think I’ll try a couple drinks already in the glass and see how that works out.



Be sure to share....FYI..that maze tube get HOT!! we usually have the baking dish on a larger aluminum baking tray and put the tube on that...


----------



## iflyskyhigh

Ummm...ribbbbbs











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Ribs look good


----------



## iflyskyhigh

12-Ringer said:


> Ribs look good


Thank you. They were. They may have been some of the best I’ve done recently.

Rubbed with olive oil and first time using Yard Bird rub. We really liked that rub. These commercial rubs go on so nice even.

3 hours in the smoker with smoke tube.

Another couple hours in butcher paper with a little cranberry pomegranate juice.

Then a 45 minutes or so unwrapped for finish them off.

We really liked the texture, flavor, and tug. Smoke ring was looked really kewl. Wish I had snapped a pic of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Dang it man!!! I’ve been craving some ribs lately. 

Those are making my mouth water.


----------



## iflyskyhigh

pbuck said:


> Dang it man!!! I’ve been craving some ribs lately.
> 
> Those are making my mouth water.


I know! 

It’s weird, but they are almost better left over than when they come off the smoker. 

After I cook all day sometimes I’m so tired, and I’ve snacked so much that by the time they come off, I’m not even that hungry. 

But then I vacuum seal and freeze them. Then when I’m craving them I throw em in boiling water for 15 minutes and they are amaze balls.

I’m having one of those moments now, but I’m in the road till tomorrow night!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

I’ve been working on different recipes for my smoked deviled eggs and I think ive finally nailed it. 

At first I was just smoking the eggs whole and then finishing them. This time I made the deviled eggs then smoked them and they turned out really well. 

I used this recipe and just smoked them on a wire rack in the gas grill with the maze for an hour. Topped them with some pickled jalapeños. Awesome. 










Lame pic of deviled eggs . Lol


----------



## RandyNight

The largest equipment to my name is a BGE Large which isn't really large. I volunteered my and a friend's services to smoke ribs for a church function of about 40 people, most of them young men 18-22. The other guy who is a welder with a 4' RF thought that thing was a bit small so he threw this 250 gallon offset together in less than a week. It did great, we did 15 STL slabs with only 2 left when the dessert came out. 
We used a Paul Kirk recipe rub and finished them unwrapped with a glaze gleaned from BbqBrethern forum. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

RandyNight said:


> .........The other guy who is a welder with a 4' RF thought that thing was a bit small so he threw this 250 gallon offset together in less than a week..........


That is a man who takes his smoking and cooking seriously. He is to be commended!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

RandyNight said:


> The largest equipment to my name is a BGE Large which isn't really large. I volunteered my and a friend's services to smoke ribs for a church function of about 40 people, most of them young men 18-22. The other guy who is a welder with a 4' RF thought that thing was a bit small so he threw this 250 gallon offset together in less than a week. It did great, we did 15 STL slabs with only 2 left when the dessert came out.
> We used a Paul Kirk recipe rub and finished them unwrapped with a glaze gleaned from BbqBrethern forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seem some primitive productions before, but that one is a beast...looks like you might need a forklift to move it.

My uncle fabricated one a little smaller and attached it to a TSC trailer that you assemble. Works great, travels well too:wink:


----------



## RandyNight

Here is the pretty one he built that was too small


----------



## RandyNight

He is getting a lot of compliments on the raw look of the 250 gal with the old paint and suggestions to keep it like it is. But it is burning off and won't stay looking the same.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Very cool...he’s talented that’s for sure...


----------



## 12-Ringer

Two more tri-tips.....these are simply amazing...treating the wife to surf and turf for Valentine’s Day...will pair these bad boys with some smoked potatoes , green beans and lobster tail....hopefully she’ll take care of dessert.










If anyone has yet to give Triple Divide Farms a try, you have no idea what you’re missing. 

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## iflyskyhigh

12-Ringer said:


>


 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

The prep....










The smoke...









The wait...









Maybe 40-more mins in the Tri-Tip


----------



## 12-Ringer

Trip tip injected with homemade garlic/sage butter on Wednesday and marinated in the fridge since


----------



## 12-Ringer

Gone!!


----------



## pbuck

Looks great Joe! Can I be your valentine next year? Lol!!!


----------



## pbuck

Wifey bought me a new smoker!!!!

Just a tad smaller than the propane tank build tho.


----------



## nicko

pbuck said:


> Looks great Joe! Can I be your valentine next year? Lol!!!


Ha ha ha!!!!

Scene in Joes house next Valentine’s Day.....

Laurie - “uh.....Joe who’s sitting at the table”
Joe - “oh that’s pbuck”
Laurie - “hmm......ok......wait, did he just give you a card? Is that a Valentine????”
Pbuck - “mmmmm.... oh this is good....smack smack chew.....delicious Joe. Do you have any more napkins? BURRRP!!! Oops, pardon my French”.


----------



## pbuck

Heck, I might even bring candy.


----------



## vtbowhntr

Smoked my first duck today, came out amazing!


----------



## 12-Ringer

That looks tasty


----------



## hokiehunter373

pbuck said:


> Looks great Joe! Can I be your valentine next year? Lol!!!


My thought every year on valentines day lol those meals always look so good


----------



## hokiehunter373

vtbowhntr said:


> View attachment 7078909
> 
> Smoked my first duck today, came out amazing!


Good lookin bird!


----------



## RandyNight

Grinding and stuffing venison sausage today (Saturday). I usually refrigerate until Monday and then smoke all day at work. Do I need to smoke it in 2-3 days or could I wait until Tuesday or even Thursday? I am thinking it needs some time for the cure to work in the sausage but how many days am I safe in the refrigerator?


----------



## pablito2510

Well my new to me stick burner. 880lbs of smoking greatness. Added this to my herd. Already have a WSM 18.5, Camp Chef Woodwind, Weber 22' performer Kettle, Weber Genesis 3 burner and a Blackstone Griddle. No need for indoor cooking.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jager69

I could have some fun with that. Congrats on your new toy, looks like an awesome setup!


----------



## nicko

Happy with my medium BGE and minimax, no interest in buying another. But definitely hitting this to see others techniques....oh... .and the free samples. :laugh:

https://www.meadowcreekbbqsupply.com/events/eggfest/


----------



## g_whitcomb

I’ve been lurking around in this thread and I think I’m starting to get the hang of it. 4 hours of “low and slow”. It’s a different cooking process than I’m used to but it’s coming around


----------



## pablito2510

g_whitcomb said:


> I’ve been lurking around in this thread and I think I’m starting to get the hang of it. 4 hours of “low and slow”. It’s a different cooking process than I’m used to but it’s coming around


Nice job those look mighty tasty!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## pablito2510

jager69 said:


> I could have some fun with that. Congrats on your new toy, looks like an awesome setup!


Thank you! Super stoked to start some catering on the side with it!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## g_whitcomb

pablito2510 said:


> Nice job those look mighty tasty!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Thanks.
I’ll go 6 or so hours next time. They weren’t quite fall off the bone tender but close.


----------



## TauntoHawk

g_whitcomb said:


> Thanks.
> I’ll go 6 or so hours next time. They weren’t quite fall off the bone tender but close.


Mine didn't get that way until I started doing the to 2-2-1 method the wrapping is where the fall off the bone happens

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## g_whitcomb

TauntoHawk said:


> Mine didn't get that way until I started doing the to 2-2-1 method the wrapping is where the fall off the bone happens
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Enlighten me on this method..........


----------



## TauntoHawk

g_whitcomb said:


> Enlighten me on this method..........


2 hours on smoke 2 hours wrapped in foil meat side down 1 hour still wrapped in a cooler to rest. Then I finish with sauce for 20min to get the bark back. Since i started that process the bones just slide out clean and the meat is perfectly tender every time 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DickRickel

TauntoHawk said:


> 2 hours on smoke 2 hours wrapped in foil meat side down 1 hour still wrapped in a cooler to rest. Then I finish with sauce for 20min to get the bark back. Since i started that process the bones just slide out clean and the meat is perfectly tender every time
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Sorry if this is a dumb question, but does the cooler have ice? Or just used as additional insulator? THanks.


----------



## IGluIt4U

No ice.. they keep things hot too! lol It's kind of like letting the meat rest/stand before serving and I do that for some things as a final step, an hour or two in the cooler wrapped in a towel before serving.

Ribs (mostly baby backs) I do more of a 2.5/2/1 or maybe not quite a full one, more like a half on the last step, wrapped tightly in foil for the two hours, meat down mainly so it won't poke through the bottom foil and I just add some butter and brown sugar to the meat before wrapping it. I sauce it after the wrap and put it back on for a half hour or so to set the sauce. Just did a rack the other day, finishing it off for dinner tonight. :hungry:


----------



## TauntoHawk

DickRickel said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question, but does the cooler have ice? Or just used as additional insulator? THanks.


It's not my method so there should be lots on google about smoker 2 2 1 or 3 2 1 for ribs. 

The cooler is to keep them as warm at finishing temp as long as possible without continuing to over cook them while the meat pulls in the juices from the already rendered fat and the meat continues to break down and become more tender.

I usually make chicken quarters with ribs so I start with ribs only for 2hrs at 250 then wrap the ribs, I like to add a bit of vinegar based mop sauce and some brown sugar to the packet and place the wrapped ribs upside down (meat down ribs pointing up) for 2hrs at the same time I get my chicken in there on smoke. 

When done I aim for the chicken to be 165 internal temp and the ribs should be pliable without falling apart I usually give a flex test without removing from the foil. The wrapped ribs go in a cooler, the chicken goes in a covered foil pan and in the cooler, throw n old towel over the top for added insulation and close it up. This maintains the heat, I don't usually wait a whole hour but it gives me enough time to get all my sides together. Often I'll get the grill hot and crisp the chicken skin and darken the bark on the ribs for just a minute immediately before serving but the cooler keeps them perfectly hot and ready to eat. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyNight

RandyNight said:


> Grinding and stuffing venison sausage today (Saturday). I usually refrigerate until Monday and then smoke all day at work. Do I need to smoke it in 2-3 days or could I wait until Tuesday or even Thursday? I am thinking it needs some time for the cure to work in the sausage but how many days am I safe in the refrigerator?


I was able to smoke today, 115 lbs already dried with a small propane burner this morning, now putting the heat and smoke to it with lump charcoal and pecan scraps from our cabinet shop.


----------



## pbuck

^^^^thats some serious meat work!

I’m smoking on a much smaller scale tonight...


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> ^^^^thats some serious meat work!
> 
> I’m smoking on a much smaller scale tonight...


I guess somebody's hooked:wink:

I'm not much of a drinker, but these are hard to pass on...

LOOKS GREAT!!

Joe


----------



## Jerred44

what is this?


----------



## pbuck

12-Ringer said:


> I guess somebody's hooked:wink:
> 
> I'm not much of a drinker, but these are hard to pass on...
> 
> LOOKS GREAT!!
> 
> Joe


Lol!!! They are really tasty and hey, who doesn’t need another smoker? 

Funny thing is, the wifey is the driving force here. She has her glass of wine now and then but was never a “cocktail” fan until we had these at a speak easy in Pittsburgh.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nice!

Where’d she get that smoker?


----------



## Ishi Spirit

pbuck said:


> ^^^^thats some serious meat work!
> 
> I’m smoking on a much smaller scale tonight...


I have seen this on Primal Smoke! I’m definitely going to moving East now!!


----------



## pbuck

12-Ringer said:


> Nice!
> 
> Where’d she get that smoker?


Amazon of course. Lol!!! 

Cocktail Smoker - INCLUDES WOOD CHIPS - Smoking Gun | Smoke Meat, Drink & Food Indoor Infuser | Ultimate Sous Vide Foodie Accessories Gift https://www.amazon.com/dp/B078JL6C7B/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_7cDxEb6JJBGV1



Ishi Spirit said:


> I have seen this on Primal Smoke! I’m definitely going to moving East now!!


C’mon over, Ishi!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

saw this posted in the bowhunters forum and thought I'd share here....looks decent, likely even better in a smoker....guess I'll have to finds out

https://honest-food.net/venison-jerky-recipe-chipotle/


----------



## joesandi

So it is our sausage fest weekend. We get together and process all our deer meat (antelope this year also). A lot of work but worth it. So far got 25# bacon, 15# smoked rounds and 50# summer sausage done. Shooting for 110# of snack sticks and 5 more of the rounds today.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Sounds like a cool tradition!!!

We done something similar with homemade pasta (ravioli, gnocchi, and spaghetti) as well as pierogi...can’t convince the larger group to get elbow deep in red meat (lol)


----------



## USMC TBone

If I have to quarantine or stay off work for a few weeks due to the VIRUS I may have to work on making up some jerky, smoking some cheese and try some new BBQ recipes. Maybe try building a smoker/smokeshack.

What's your pandemic plans?

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## iflyskyhigh

A-PORK-alypse 2020

Bring it Corona Virus  

I got bbq for days!

This is how I’m kicking off the end of times.

17.5 pound brisket and and 13.5 pounds of pork butts

Just went on at 21:30 MST. 

Will send smells and updates in the morning. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

iflyskyhigh said:


> a-pork-alypse 2020
> 
> bring it corona virus
> 
> i got bbq for days!
> 
> This is how i’m kicking off the end of times.
> 
> 17.5 pound brisket and and 13.5 pounds of pork butts
> 
> just went on at 21:30 mst.
> 
> Will send smells and updates in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from my iphone using tapatalk


awesome!!!


----------



## conquestador

First attempt at smoking something using a Smokin' Tex. (electric) As I'm typing this I'm on the last leg of a couple of racks of baby back ribs using the typical 3, 2, 1 process. I know there's a learning curve and here's my question: Where in the smoker do you stage your thermometer? I've heard high because heat rises and I've also heard where the meat is which seems the most logical, but the closer you get to the heating element, the hotter it will be. I think I charred it a bit on the first stage and I'll find out soon enough if I did, but it sure smells good! Thanks for your response.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Closest to the surface that the meat rests on ....


----------



## USMC TBone

conquestador said:


> First attempt at smoking something using a Smokin' Tex. (electric) As I'm typing this I'm on the last leg of a couple of racks of baby back ribs using the typical 3, 2, 1 process. I know there's a learning curve and here's my question: Where in the smoker do you stage your thermometer? I've heard high because heat rises and I've also heard where the meat is which seems the most logical, but the closer you get to the heating element, the hotter it will be. I think I charred it a bit on the first stage and I'll find out soon enough if I did, but it sure smells good! Thanks for your response.


Typically you want the thermometer where the meat is. You don't care as much what the temp is right over the fire, or up on the lid. You want to know what the temp is on the grate next to the meat. The caveat is you need to leave a 1" or 2" space between the meat and thermometer, or the meat being cooler than the air around it will make your thermometer read a cooler temperature. I typically try to put my thermometer on the grate about 2" from the meat, but side by side with the meat so that the thermometer is not between the meat and the fire, or the meat is not between the thermometer and the fire. Does that make any sense?

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## conquestador

Thanks 12-Ringer and Semper-Fi regards TBone. Two in agreement is 100% and that's kind of what I figured. The girl across the street recently recovered from the flu and she had a craving for two things - calamari and ribs. I didn't know that until I walked over there with a half-a-rack. Well, she recently graduated from Johnson and Wales so she knows her food. She thought they were great as did her mom and dad. My wife even gave them two thumbs up. What I thought was charred wasn't at all. They were just a touch dry but still a success. Now I've got to start educating myself on venison. Thanks again.


----------



## nicko

Too good not to share.


----------



## USMC TBone

When I do a pork shoulders for about 8-10 hrs on my Weber Kettle grill they look burnt, but really its just a dark bark. I've never had anyone complain about them.

I haven't tried ribs before so that's on my To Do list.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

Thinking about quarantining myself out in the mountains and seeing about finding some trout to smoke.









Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Baltimore pit beef.....rollin’ smoke.


----------



## pbuck

USMC TBone said:


> Thinking about quarantining myself out in the mountains and seeing about finding some trout to smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


Went out and caught a few today. Hopefully I can get more tomorrow. 

Scenery isn’t nearly as pretty where I was though.


----------



## iflyskyhigh

pbuck said:


> Went out and caught a few today. Hopefully I can get more tomorrow.
> 
> Scenery isn’t nearly as pretty where I was though.


This makes me happy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

They smoke up nicely too


----------



## pbuck

12-Ringer said:


> They smoke up nicely too


That’s the plan.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

If people can horde TP 










Then I can horde BBQ pellets 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks like my last order of lumberjacks


----------



## pbuck

Caught some more this morning. A couple for the grill tonight then the rest get smoked.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Nice

I use a very simple apple juice, brown sugar, kosher salt brine with apple smoke.

How about you?


----------



## pbuck

Last time I did trout I used a dry brine (6-8 hrs.) and alder pellets. 

2# filets
6 c. brown sugar
1 3/4 c. kosher salt
2 tbsp. onion powder
2 tbsp. garlic powder

Should get them in the brine early tomorrow then an hour or so with a fan on em and if all goes well, into the MES sometime in the afternoon.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Interesting ... never did a dry brine for fish...


----------



## pbuck

Well, here they are!!! Minus one sample lol! Took a little over 4 hours as I took my time and ramped temp up from 130 to 170 ish. Pulled em out at around 140-145 IT. 

Last time I did trout it was filets from 2 big ones. These are a good bit smaller. 

Taste is a little salty but not overpowering. I debated on doing a honey glaze and may try that the next batch. I think that would push these over the top.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks good


----------



## IGluIt4U

I've used maple syrup as a glaze for smoked fish, it works great too! :hungry:


----------



## nicko

I’m not a fan of trout but those look tasty.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> I’m not a fan of trout but those look tasty.


Have you have tried them smoked?


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

I was thinking with the shut down of our country, this might be a good time to really pick up the pace on the grill and smoker for all the meat we compiled during hunting season. I'll check in more frequently to view what ya'll are up to.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> Well, here they are!!! Minus one sample lol! Took a little over 4 hours as I took my time and ramped temp up from 130 to 170 ish. Pulled em out at around 140-145 IT.
> 
> Last time I did trout it was filets from 2 big ones. These are a good bit smaller.
> 
> Taste is a little salty but not overpowering. I debated on doing a honey glaze and may try that the next batch. I think that would push these over the top.


Did you debone them before you smoked?

If so, care to share that process as I have Zero luck doing it well


----------



## nicko

12-Ringer said:


> Have you have tried them smoked?


I have not but wouldn't mind trying it some time. 

I always found trout to have an excessively fishy flavor for my taste and the small bones made eating them a chore.


----------



## DV1

pbuck said:


> Taste is a little salty but not overpowering. I debated on doing a honey glaze and may try that the next batch. I think that would push these over the top.


I've used this glaze on salmon and it comes out pretty good.
1/2 cup peach, apricot or orange preserves 
1 tbsp soy
¼ tsp cayenne
½ tsp ginger


----------



## pbuck

12-Ringer said:


> Did you debone them before you smoked?
> 
> If so, care to share that process as I have Zero luck doing it well


To start, I filleted and deboned them as shown in this video. I like this method as it seems to leave more meat on the filet. 

https://youtu.be/18am-cr0yG0

Once I had the filets I used the dry brine recipe I posted above but next time I’ll cut the amounts by 1/3. I had A LOT of brine mixture left over. With that recipe you take the filets and layer them in a very large bowl but I used a couple glass cake pans instead and didn’t need near as much. 

Place the fish in a non metallic pan and cover them generously with the brine mixture making sure ALL the meat is covered. Don’t just sprinkle it on, put a nice coating all over them. If you only have one pan you can layer them. Just be sure to cover all the meat with the brine. These trout were fairly small so I left them in the brine for 6 hours and wouldn’t go over 8. If you’re doing larger fish then I’d brine them overnight. 

Once the time is up you’ll be amazed at how much liquid is in the bowl and the filets will be fairly “stiff”. Rinse them VERY WELL and pat them dry. 

Sorry I didn’t take pics of the brining part. 

Next step is developing the “pellicle”. For the smoke to take, the surface of the fish needs to be dry and tacky. You can do this several ways but I used a fan to speed up the process and it took about an hour. 

Here’s the filets drying. 











Once they’re dry it’s on to the smoke. I used my MES and maze with alder pellets. I didn’t bother with the mailbox, I just stuck the maze in “old school” lol!

Started out at 130 for about an hour then to 150. I left them at 150 for another hour then bumped up to 160 for an hour then on up to 170-175 to finish. It took about four hours total and I pulled the filets when they hit 140-145 IT on my Thermapen. 

These turned out excellent. Not too salty and just enough smoke. Will be perfect with some cream cheese and capers on a bagel. Well, IF I can find a bagel anywhere [emoji15] Next time I think I’ll do 1/2 with a glaze of some sort just to bump up the flavor a notch.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I have a really good brine, pre, and smoke method....but always have a problem deboning them....thanks for sharing


----------



## blackfeather-

My buddy gave me his Bradley smoker last year. I can't wait to try it out -- I've never smoked anything. I'll definitely be combing through this thread in search for some good recipes soon!


----------



## pbuck

12-Ringer said:


> I have a really good brine, pre, and smoke method....but always have a problem deboning them....thanks for sharing


No problem. I usually cook trout whole and don’t filet them often but that video shows the same way I learned to do it years ago. As it shows, it really helps to have a smaller size filet knife. 

I know you said you’d never used a dry brine so figured I’d share the whole process in case anyone else wanted to try it.


----------



## Bolt action

Heads up on the Bradley smoker.. I have a Bradley original electric smoker. I love the convenience of not having to babysit it all day for a long smoke, but it has a hard time reaching and holding temps if the outside temp drops below 70. I've googled this and there is a known issue. i called the customer service and they weren't much help on this.


----------



## conquestador

nicko said:


> I have not but wouldn't mind trying it some time.
> 
> I always found trout to have an excessively fishy flavor for my taste and the small bones made eating them a chore.


nicko, I'm just jumping in on this. I am very particular with any sea food that I eat. When I was in boot camp, Paris Island, we had some sort of fish for lunch. After eating, we'd go out of the mess hall and stand in formation. I hadn't been in formation very long before I was blowing lunch in the storm sewer. I can eat deep fried, battered haddock or smelt and a few others, but they've got to be DONE. I also hate that "fishy" taste.

Great Lakes trout and salmon fall into that same "fishy" taste. BUT, smoked, they are great! It's the difference between steak and dog food. I think you'd enjoy your effort.


----------



## nicko

conquestador said:


> nicko, I'm just jumping in on this. I am very particular with any sea food that I eat. When I was in boot camp, Paris Island, we had some sort of fish for lunch. After eating, we'd go out of the mess hall and stand in formation. I hadn't been in formation very long before I was blowing lunch in the storm sewer. I can eat deep fried, battered haddock or smelt and a few others, but they've got to be DONE. I also hate that "fishy" taste.
> 
> Great Lakes trout and salmon fall into that same "fishy" taste. BUT, smoked, they are great! It's the difference between steak and dog food. I think you'd enjoy your effort.


That does it.....trout is out! 

I love salmon but farm raised...... not wild caught. Farmed is milder in flavor for my delicate palette. 

May have to go catch some trout when the season opens and smoke them up. I’ll never know if it don’t try it.


----------



## conquestador

nicko said:


> That does it.....trout is out!
> 
> I love salmon but farm raised...... not wild caught. Farmed is milder in flavor for my delicate palette.
> 
> May have to go catch some trout when the season opens and smoke them up. I’ll never know if it don’t try it.


One last thing - I'm usually looking at fish in the 3# to 5# range and I remove the rib bones with a pair of needle nosed pliers. For those little stream trout, I'd just cut them out.


----------



## pbuck

nicko said:


> That does it.....trout is out!
> 
> I love salmon but farm raised...... not wild caught. Farmed is milder in flavor for my delicate palette.
> 
> May have to go catch some trout when the season opens and smoke them up. I’ll never know if it don’t try it.


Man, nicko. I have to say the King salmon I caught in AK is WAAAYY better than any store bought fish I’ve had. You’re taste buds need to man up! Lol!!!!

Also, this smoked trout still has some fish taste but dang is it good. It’s worth a go if you can. 

I had to go back out yesterday and catch some more but, I gave some to my neighbor so I won’t be smoking this batch. Hopefully the state keeps up the stocking program during the social distancing.


----------



## USMC TBone

Saving that fillet video for future reference! My wife hates picking out bones, and I'm not fond if it either. Also she insists that the fillets better be bone free for our young kids. I usually cut through the rib bones and pull them out by hand before cooking. Then after cooking, fork through the meat to find the little pin bones. Inevitably I miss a few and they always seem to end up in my wife's portion for some reason.

I'll have to try that method out if I'm ever allowed to go fishing. I'm still at work for now, but my wife and kids are at home, and my wife keeps noticing and adding things to my to do list for the weekend 

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

USMC TBone said:


> Saving that fillet video for future reference! My wife hates picking out bones, and I'm not fond if it either. Also she insists that the fillets better be bone free for our young kids. I usually cut through the rib bones and pull them out by hand before cooking. Then after cooking, fork through the meat to find the little pin bones. Inevitably I miss a few and they always seem to end up in my wife's portion for some reason.
> 
> I'll have to try that method out if I'm ever allowed to go fishing. I'm still at work for now, but my wife and kids are at home, and my wife keeps noticing and adding things to my to do list for the weekend
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


It’s not hard to do but as I stated in another post, a small, thin filet knife works a lot better than the normal size used to filet bass and such. 

If you look at the pic of the filets I smoked, you can see where I cut out the pin bones. I hate those little buggers too.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Dexter makes a GREAT 6” fillet...a awesome for small fish and breasting a duck


----------



## USMC TBone

I noticed the cuts. Looked like little slits, and I figured it was to help remove some bones. After watching the video it makes much more sense.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

Wow! We just hit 8,000 posts on this thread!

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck




----------



## 12-Ringer

Best damn thread on AT....almost no nonsense the entire time


----------



## cc122368

A little stay at home activity smoking meatloaf, whole chicken and 4 logs deer bologna meatloaf has a great smoke ring and deer bologna taste so good I did not try the chicken yet it’s dinner tonight.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Filet here tonight....

I am telling you guys the Triple Divide Farms beef cuts are SUPERB!

Spoke Jim yesterday his stock is flying out in the face of this crisis. 

https://www.tripledividefarms.com/beef


----------



## cc122368

Smoke ring on my meatloaf now this is next day cooled down in fridge for meatloaf sandwiches.


----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## HuntnFish510

New member on the forum and happy to see all these picstures os amazing looking food! I have a Camp Chef pellet smoker and love it! Just made a big batch of teriyaki jerky yesterday and plan to cook a few whole chickens soon! 

Cheers!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Final product


----------



## 12-Ringer

HuntnFish510 said:


> New member on the forum and happy to see all these picstures os amazing looking food! I have a Camp Chef pellet smoker and love it! Just made a big batch of teriyaki jerky yesterday and plan to cook a few whole chickens soon!
> 
> Cheers!


Welcome aboard


----------



## USMC TBone

Welcome HuntnFish! If you have the time to scroll through all the posts, you'll find some tasty recipes and a wealth of info on bbq'ing, smoking, etc. And if you have any questions just ask. Someone will probably be able to answer it, or point you in the right direction.

Man 12-ringer, you're eating well, I can almost taste it through the phone. Have to go soak my phone in rice to get all the drool out of it, LOL.

If I remember correctly was someone working on compiling a collection of the recipes in this thread or am I just making it up? Could title it Archery Talk BBQ Goodness: Recipes, Tips & Tricks.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

USMC TBone said:


> Welcome HuntnFish! If you have the time to scroll through all the posts, you'll find some tasty recipes and a wealth of info on bbq'ing, smoking, etc. And if you have any questions just ask. Someone will probably be able to answer it, or point you in the right direction.
> 
> Man 12-ringer, you're eating well, I can almost taste it through the phone. Have to go soak my phone in rice to get all the drool out of it, LOL.
> 
> If I remember correctly was someone working on compiling a collection of the recipes in this thread or am I just making it up? Could title it Archery Talk BBQ Goodness: Recipes, Tips & Tricks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


It’s been started a few times but the live aspect of the thread makes the task large. I think I have a pdf version of a bunch...I’ll have to dig around for a bit


----------



## DV1

Did a little smoked meat sampler, since I have plenty of time around the house now. Hickory smoked backstrap, deer sausage and chicken thighs. 

So blessed in my current situation. I sometimes complain about having a lot of work to do to maintain my property, as I get older it gets tougher, but I'm very thankful right now to have some room to roam, instead of being locked in an apartment or condo.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks like a beautiful set-up...notice how most of mine shots focus in the FOOD


----------



## DV1

It is a nice set-up, but a lot of work. The view across that glass table will look like this pretty soon. Can't wait


----------



## 12-Ringer

Now your just showing off


----------



## DV1

12-Ringer said:


> Now your just showing off


More like looking forward to happier times...


----------



## pbuck

Very nice place, DV! 

I have a lot of room to roam too but as you said, with that comes a LOT of work. The yards starting to green up and it won’t be long before the mower comes out. Ugh lol


----------



## rhs341

DV1 said:


> Did a little smoked meat sampler, since I have plenty of time around the house now. Hickory smoked backstrap, deer sausage and chicken thighs.
> 
> So blessed in my current situation. I sometimes complain about having a lot of work to do to maintain my property, as I get older it gets tougher, but I'm very thankful right now to have some room to roam, instead of being locked in an apartment or condo.
> 
> View attachment 7117035


That’s the kinda Corona virus to have right there!!!!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

With turkey season approaching here is a great recipe for wild turkey breast. It’s very tender and I’ve never dried them out yet. 
Here’s the recipe 










Marinading for the two hours. 










Ingredients needed 










I like to use bacon that’s on the thicker side so the bacon won’t get to done or burnt. 
I set my pellet grill at 325-350 degrees and normally 30-45 minutes will suffice. 
Here’s the money 










A close up pic! The turkeys better beware cause I’m after them soon!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Austin h

when i shoot a turkey i know what i am making. that looks so good


----------



## USMC TBone

Austin h said:


> when i shoot a turkey i know what i am making. that looks so good


Likewise! Don't know if I can wait. Might have to find some Turkey at the store to practice with.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## conquestador

I thought that I'd use up some old inventory now that I'm doing a little more food prep. I've got a package of seasoning for Kielbasa that is OLD. It's been sealed very, very well in a heavy plastic wrap, but it's as hard as a rock. HAs any one ever tried to pulverize something like this or am I better off dumping it? The potency of the spices is still very good. Thanks!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Let it thaw...cut the casing and use as loose meat over pasta, nachos, or in tacos or wraps


----------



## conquestador

12-Ringer said:


> Let it thaw...cut the casing and use as loose meat over pasta, nachos, or in tacos or wraps


Misunderstanding. This is just the blend of seasonings. No meat at all. It's not frozen. I thought maybe some water to dilute it, put it in something like a heavy plastic bag and beat it with a hammer or just toss it or try something that someone has done before. Thanks though.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Sorry bout that


----------



## Jerred44

Had some frozen ground turkey that needed to go. Made smoked whiskey burgers. With smoked bacon turned out pretty tasty


----------



## Hunterncoach

Love my green egg for jerky


----------



## nicko

Go big or go home.

https://countryrebel.com/texas-man-owns-worlds-largest-mobile-meat-smoker/


----------



## pbuck

^^^^^^Some people have more $$$ than sense I guess. 

I have some baby backs on Egg support. I don’t normally use the digi Q for ribs but with all this wind I figured it would just be easier.


----------



## joesandi

Question for mailbox mods, I had an issue keeping my pellets lit. They were dry as they were on my home heat broiler for days. It was cool, rainy and windy out, but they were in a wind block area. I say they as both my mes 40 and the home made one did the same thing. they would burn just short of the corner on the amaze tray. Hadn't had this happen before, but kind of assuming it was the damp weather. FYI 2 weeks ago it was just cold and no issues. Is there anything else I may be missing?

Thanks,


----------



## 12-Ringer

Are you making sure they’re actually burning before you blow them out....Are used to have that issue all the time because I wouldn’t let them burn enough before I blew them out.


----------



## Billy H

joesandi said:


> Question for mailbox mods, I had an issue keeping my pellets lit. They were dry as they were on my home heat broiler for days. It was cool, rainy and windy out, but they were in a wind block area. I say they as both my mes 40 and the home made one did the same thing. they would burn just short of the corner on the amaze tray. Hadn't had this happen before, but kind of assuming it was the damp weather. FYI 2 weeks ago it was just cold and no issues. Is there anything else I may be missing?
> 
> Thanks,


Skip the mailbox mod, all you need is a pellet tube. Fill it up get it going stick it in the bottom of your electrict smoker and you'll get all the smoke you need.


----------



## Bulian82

I still use the mailbox mod when doing Cold smoke or snack skits but switched from the tray to the tube and will not look back. It will burn for 6 hours give or take and that’s more than enough smoke for me. If you want more have a second one on hand ready to throw in there when your getting close. You’ll never have to worry about it going out like you will with the tray. I gave my tray away to a friend getting into smoking last year and wish I would have sooner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

I have the smaller tube that Billy shows but compared to the maze, it puts out a TON of smoke if I use it in my MES. Too much in my opinion. So, still prefer the maze inside my MES and rarely use the mailbox unless I’m cold smoking something. 

That said, I really only use my MES for cold smoking or doing sausages. Everything else goes on the Egg. 

I have found that some pellets just don’t burn as well as others. I have some Lumberjack competition blend that burns like crazy. Been in the basement in an open bag for months but burns right out of the bag. A couple others I have need nuked for several minutes before they’ll stay lit and I’ve had a few that wouldn’t burn no matter what.


----------



## joesandi

Thanks for all the help.
I do think I let them burn long enough (I didn't when I first started using the maze and learned quickly that I needed to be more patient). I also got them to burn between a half to a full row on the maze and then it went out. 
When using the tube do you set it right on the bottom of the MES/smoker?

Again, thanks for all the help.


----------



## Billy H

joesandi said:


> Thanks for all the help.
> I do think I let them burn long enough (I didn't when I first started using the maze and learned quickly that I needed to be more patient). I also got them to burn between a half to a full row on the maze and then it went out.
> When using the tube do you set it right on the bottom of the MES/smoker?
> 
> Again, thanks for all the help.


Yes right on the bottom of the smoker.


----------



## pbuck

joesandi said:


> Thanks for all the help.
> I do think I let them burn long enough (I didn't when I first started using the maze and learned quickly that I needed to be more patient). I also got them to burn between a half to a full row on the maze and then it went out.
> When using the tube do you set it right on the bottom of the MES/smoker?
> 
> Again, thanks for all the help.


Your maze will fit perfectly in the bottom left corner of your MES....beside the chip tray. They’re actually sized to fit in there. I leave the chip loader pulled out about 1/8” or so to let a little air in


----------



## nicko

Smoke rolling on a NY strip roast. Sometimes our supermarket has a 1/2 price or less deal on these and they come out great on a low smoke and reverse sear.


----------



## iflyskyhigh

Hey guys. Wanted to get some thoughts. I have a Yoder YS640s, and Weber Kettle with a Slow’n’Sear, and a 2001 Weber Genesis Silver C that I restored.

With that in mind Atlanta Grill Company has Big Joe 3 for $1999 with free shipping through tomorrow. I have been looking at a Kamado for well over a couple years so I’m very familiar. Just ended up buying the Yoder first.

Is the Kamado just overkill at this point? Pros? Cons? Thoughts? Funds are not an issue per se, but still I’m light of current conditions $2k is still a good chunk of change. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DougKMN

This isn't smoking, but b is related. 

Anyone have a broiler/salamander style grill such as the beefer, the otto grill, or the inferno? If so, how do you like them? 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

iflyskyhigh said:


> Hey guys. Wanted to get some thoughts. I have a Yoder YS640s, and Weber Kettle with a Slow’n’Sear, and a 2001 Weber Genesis Silver C that I restored.
> 
> With that in mind Atlanta Grill Company has Big Joe 3 for $1999 with free shipping through tomorrow. I have been looking at a Kamado for well over a couple years so I’m very familiar. Just ended up buying the Yoder first.
> 
> Is the Kamado just overkill at this point? Pros? Cons? Thoughts? Funds are not an issue per se, but still I’m light of current conditions $2k is still a good chunk of change.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would seem like overkill to me...can't imagine there is something that it will offer you that the Yoder, Weber Kettle with a Slow’n’Sear, and Weber won't? I could be mistaken...but I don't think I'd make that purchase if I already owned what you do...


----------



## Richardi503

That sure looks good. Going to have to try it.


----------



## vtbowhntr

This weekend I will be making 5# each of smoked venison hotdogs, pepperoni and polish kielbasa. I will post pics of the finished products Monday hopefully. I still got 25# each of trail bologna and snavkstick to make also.


----------



## vtbowhntr

Hotdogs are out of the smoker, polish sausage is in there now. Going to let the pepperoni cure for a couple days.


----------



## Solismg03

Meat


----------



## sawtoothscream

Trying a chuck roast today. Tossed it on at 11 and it currently is at 160.


----------



## lovetohunt93

The best part about this COVID-19 lock-down is we all should have a lot more time for smoking things.
Did up a 13lb brisket yesterday, I don't have any pics but turned out great!


----------



## RandyNight

I smoked couple chuck roasts Saturday, a first for me. Mixed up some beef broth in the bottom of the pan, put meat on a rack above the liquid. Put potatoes, carrots and onions in broth couple hours before meat finished. Got meat to 180. Took out the liquid and refrigerated all until Sunday dinner. Reheated in the same pan with the broth added back in and made gravy. Less than 10 bucks of meat fed 10 of us. Will be a repeat.


----------



## vtbowhntr

Venison Polish sausage pic both this and the venison hotdogs came out great.


----------



## noclueo2

Well it official I need a smoker, vtbowhntr got me.. everything looks great

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## noclueo2

Anyone try and make landjergers? It maybe in the 8000 + posts but I'm not going that far back.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

A surf and turf kind of night. Grilled lemon garlic shrimp, and low and and slow roasted venison rump roast on the Weber kettle grill. Even though the venison had been frozen for about a year and a half, it came out awesome!









Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## joesandi

Did my my first brisket yesterday, It was a small one 2.2#. Turned out good. I liked it, the wife didn't as she doesn't like that sweet heat. Which is good for me as I get more.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks great!


----------



## nicko

Happy Easter all.

Cut a brisket flat in half and smoking it up for our house of three. Thinking either my egg has grown hair or I need a new gasket.


----------



## iflyskyhigh

nicko said:


> Happy Easter all.
> 
> Cut a brisket flat in half and smoking it up for our house of three. Thinking either my egg has grown hair or I need a new gasket.


Looks like a Cheech and Chong movie....  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

iflyskyhigh said:


> Looks like a Cheech and Chong movie....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Don’t bogart that green egg!!  

I’d say a gasket is in order. 

I have a 6# chicken in brine. Won’t be a low n slow smoke but I’m going to spatchcock it and cook it up direct on the BGE this afternoon.


----------



## nicko

pbuck said:


> Don’t bogart that green egg!!
> 
> I’d say a gasket is in order.
> 
> I have a 6# chicken in brine. Won’t be a low n slow smoke but I’m going to spatchcock it and cook it up direct on the BGE this afternoon.


Think I might try a wire brush lightly on the gasket to get the fibers to stand up before going with full gasket replacement. Read on a FB BGE page where somebody did this and said it helped.


----------



## vtbowhntr

Got my venison pepperoni sone yesterday, cured it for 5 days before the smoker wen te slow bumping up the temp up from 120 to 180 every 2hrs in 20degree increments until it hit 165 IT. Came out amazing, even better with some 8yr old Vermont cheddar.


----------



## vtbowhntr

And I forgot the pic


----------



## Wenty

Did my venni summer sausage last weekend. Did 50# this go round.

25# mix.
65venni / 35 pork butt. 5# high temp cheddar cheese to 4# chopped jalapeños, few seeds. 4#ice water added to mix. 
Used a homemade seasoning. But have found that even the store bought stuff is good, have used a dozen different mixes. Flavor is always pretty similar. Control flavor heat with jalapeño seeds to liking. We like a little tingle but not hot. To equate that...eh...for every half jalapeño 4-5 seeds if that makes sense. 

Acclimated at 130 for a hr., no smoke.. Then smoke and 130° and for a hr. Bump the temp every every hr 10° and humid smoke till 180. Smoked for 4hrs or so. At this point the meat is usually at 120°ish. Crank it to 200°+, remove humidity and finish till meat temp reaches 152°+. Quench in ice water till cool. Hang to dry. Keep cool/dry for 24hrs before packaging. 

Been a great method for us, no bark. Casings peel right off. Meat is firm, solid but moist. All the Temps and times are approximate. Have found a few degrees and minutes either way hasn't mattered. Not to overthink it. Besides making sure 152° haha.

And for Easter dinner, currently cold smoking a rack. Yum.


----------



## pbuck

Chicken is in the egg. 

That sounds a bit weird. Lol! 

Cooking raised direct at 350-375


----------



## pbuck

Brined for 8 hours simple mix of brown sugar, salt and soy sauce. Cooked at 375 ish for 1.5 hours breast IT 160 thighs 195-200. 

Might be the best chicken I’ve had.


----------



## pbuck

Oh and seasoned well with dizzy pig Tsunami spin rub. That stuff is excellent!


----------



## iflyskyhigh

pbuck said:


> Brined for 8 hours simple mix of brown sugar, salt and soy sauce. Cooked at 375 ish for 1.5 hours breast IT 160 thighs 195-200.
> 
> Might be the best chicken I’ve had.


This is why I want a Kamado. 

I just haven’t been able to get skin like that except on a charcoal grill. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

iflyskyhigh said:


> This is why I want a Kamado.
> 
> I just haven’t been able to get skin like that except on a charcoal grill.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I can get the skin like that on my Rec-Tec 700 pellet grill. In fact, if I used the sear plates I could turn chicken into charcoal if I wasn’t careful. Lol


----------



## pbuck

^^^*Who dat? Lol!


----------



## iflyskyhigh

chaded said:


> I can get the skin like that on my Rec-Tec 700 pellet grill. In fact, if I used the sear plates I could turn chicken into charcoal if I wasn’t careful. Lol


Oh I can char the skin on the YS640S, but to me it’s still never as good as a charcoal grill. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

I’m not much into eating the skin but it was nice and crispy. I did have a few bites of the extra crispy meat off the bottom. 

The taste is what made this chicken so good. I just don’t think you can beat cooking over good ol’ lump charcoal.


----------



## iflyskyhigh

pbuck said:


> I’m not much into eating the skin but it was nice and crispy. I did have a few bites of the extra crispy meat off the bottom.
> 
> The taste is what made this chicken so good. I just don’t think you can beat cooking over good ol’ lump charcoal.


I have to agree with you. 

I LOVE my pellet grill and it makes amazing food, but to me, and it’s all personal, the food that comes off my Weber kettle just has that little something extra.

Probably need to order that Big Joe 3 while the shipping is free. [emoji1743]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

pbuck said:


> ^^^*Who dat? Lol!


Had to come out of lurking mode for a second. Lol.


----------



## chaded

iflyskyhigh said:


> Oh I can char the skin on the YS640S, but to me it’s still never as good as a charcoal grill.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It really sounds like you just want another grill. Lol. Nothing wrong with that though.


----------



## nicko

Had leftover brisket from Easter so made up some loaded fries last night.

- battered and oven baked fries
- Mexican blend shredded cheese
- brisket
- red onion
- sweet heat bbq sauce


----------



## iflyskyhigh

nicko said:


> Had leftover brisket from Easter so made up some loaded fries last night.
> 
> - battered and oven baked fries
> - Mexican blend shredded cheese
> - brisket
> - red onion
> - sweet heat bbq sauce












[emoji23] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

nicko said:


> Had leftover brisket from Easter so made up some loaded fries last night.
> 
> - battered and oven baked fries
> - Mexican blend shredded cheese
> - brisket
> - red onion
> - sweet heat bbq sauce


Making my mouth water and my chest hurt just reading this! Sounds super delicious! I might have to get a brisket to cook up this next weekend just to try making these! Or maybe a nachos version instead!

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DJMan

I’m going to try this. Dang I’m hungry


----------



## DJMan

Small brisket did you have to wrap it to get temp high enough?


----------



## joesandi

DJMan said:


> Small brisket did you have to wrap it to get temp high enough?


If you are talking about mine, yes I did. wrapped at 165.


----------



## nicko

USMC TBone said:


> Making my mouth water and my chest hurt just reading this! Sounds super delicious! I might have to get a brisket to cook up this next weekend just to try making these! Or maybe a nachos version instead!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


Actually not as heavy as it sounds. The batter mix was not very fatty and fries baked in the oven on a cookie sheet lined with parchment paper. The fries were actually the least fat-laden component of the meal.


----------



## DeanFst

Wow looks great I will have to get a smoker.


----------



## DougKMN

Ok, so my old Char Broil grill did not survive the winter, the valves are completely seized, and frankly I'm ready for an upgrade anyways. It served me well for 12+ years.

I currently have 2 dedicated smokers, a MES 40 and a Lousiana Grills vertical pellet smoker. IMO the new pellet smoker works much better than the MES, but it is what it is.

So, I'm debating between a Kamado style grill (BGE or Kamado Joe most likely) or a Pellet grill (Camp Chef Woodwind is at the top of my list).

Pellet grill has the benefit of only a single fuel source for both my smoker and grill. Even the MES could use pellets, but I would rather keep that running wood chips. They don't get super hot, but i can get around that with a broiler or cast iron pan.

Kamado has the benefit of being able to get super hot, but would have a learning curve. Also, they are very heavy.

Anyone have both? Highly recommend one over the other?




Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebard22

I have a GMG Daniel Boone prime, MES 30 with mailbox mod, Akorn, and a charbroil propane grill. Since I've got the daniel boone I pretty much only use that unless its burgers or dogs quick on the charbroil. I can get 500 on the GMG to sear steaks or run 225 for 16+ hours to do brisket. Plus with prime its blue tooth controlled temp and gives me instant feed back on the app through 2 meat probes. Anymore I'll probably use the MES for summer sausage and steel head. I'd give the stinkin Akorn away to free up shed space at this point in my life. Next purchase is the pizza oven attachment which supposedly can reach 700+ degrees


----------



## Straw

I just picked up my half of beef for the year. What's everyone's go to for short ribs this will be my first go at them


----------



## iflyskyhigh

Trying a little cold smoking before the 100°+ heat kicks in. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

Straw said:


> I just picked up my half of beef for the year. What's everyone's go to for short ribs this will be my first go at them


I usually braise them.


----------



## USMC TBone

iflyskyhigh said:


> Trying a little cold smoking before the 100°+ heat kicks in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are those peanuts on the bottom?

I have a few hunks of cheese I need to smoke as well before it gets much warmer out here.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

2.5lb top round
90-mins in the smoker
10 hours at 130 in sous vide

Delicious!!!!

Didn’t need a knife. My 14 year old daughter had seconds...that’s a good sign.

Probably didn’t need all 10 in the sous vide, but was still amazing!


----------



## pbuck

Smoked a few wings today.


----------



## noclueo2

Smoked wings are my favorite. Looking good

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Also smoked a couple more old fashioned’s for our wing after party lol!


----------



## iflyskyhigh

USMC TBone said:


> Are those peanuts on the bottom?
> 
> I have a few hunks of cheese I need to smoke as well before it gets much warmer out here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


Yes sir. Peanuts. I put them on one of those really thin baking sheets, it’s almost like paper, or really thin plastic. I think they call em grill mats?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iflyskyhigh

pbuck said:


> Also smoked a couple more old fashioned’s for our wing after party lol!


How do you smoke the liquor? Same as everything else?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

iflyskyhigh said:


> How do you smoke the liquor? Same as everything else?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wife bought me a tiny smoker to add to all my other smoke making equipment lol! 

Battery operated fan sucks air in through the bowl and out the tube. Light the chips and it makes a ton of smoke for such a small package. 











Several ways to get it done. I cover the finished mixed drinks with plastic wrap and fill the glass with smoke and let it sit for several minutes before pulling the wrap off. If you look closely the glasses are still full of smoke. Fancy bars have a small glass box they set the drinks in and then fill the box with smoke.


----------



## Mjsylvia

How long and how hot do you smoke the wings?


----------



## USMC TBone

iflyskyhigh said:


> Yes sir. Peanuts. I put them on one of those really thin baking sheets, it’s almost like paper, or really thin plastic. I think they call em grill mats?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think they are called grill mats. They have like a fine mesh to them to let air/smoke through but keep small pieces of food from falling through the grates.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## iflyskyhigh

USMC TBone said:


> I think they are called grill mats. They have like a fine mesh to them to let air/smoke through but keep small pieces of food from falling through the grates.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


Yes sir. Correct. I had to look at the package. Got em at Costco. 

Peanuts turned out yummy btw. 

Made deviled eggs out of they eggs. They lasted all of about 30 seconds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

I've always liked smoked almonds, even though I'm not much of an Almond fan. I bet I would love smoke peanuts! Or even cashews!!

I've always wanted to try smoking some eggs for smoky deviled eggs. or maybe even smoked pickled eggs?

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Been adding Daves hot sauce to my normal deviled egg recipe and topping them with just a little chopped pickled jalapeño. They’re spicy but not make your eyes water spicy. Just right[emoji1360]


----------



## pbuck

pbuck said:


> Been adding Daves hot sauce to my normal deviled egg recipe and topping them with just a little chopped pickled jalapeño. They’re spicy but not make your eyes water spicy. Just right[emoji1360]


Not sure how I double posted. But you get the idea. Didn’t smoke these tho.


----------



## JSTTH5US

Those look amazing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iflyskyhigh

pbuck said:


> Not sure how I double posted. But you get the idea. Didn’t smoke these tho.


Uh yes please. I can put a dozen deviled eggs away like nobody’s business 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

I really have to restrain myself at parties around some good deviled eggs, for a couple reasons. 1) So I dont jis walk off with the whole plate and sit down devouring them in a corner. And 2) the side effects of eating that many eggs, can get a little noisy and stinky, LOL.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## BCH1313




----------



## DV1

Any Rec Tec users out there have an issue with ash particle, or a fine dust from the pellets getting on the food? I've heard a few people say they get dust on everything inside the grill, so I assume it's on the food too. Is that a normal thing with these grills, or do they need to clean up a little more often?

Have plenty of time on my hands, and got my stimulus check, so think it may be time to pull the trigger. Just doing my final research.


----------



## chaded

DV1 said:


> Any Rec Tec users out there have an issue with ash particle, or a fine dust from the pellets getting on the food? I've heard a few people say they get dust on everything inside the grill, so I assume it's on the food too. Is that a normal thing with these grills, or do they need to clean up a little more often?
> 
> Have plenty of time on my hands, and got my stimulus check, so think it may be time to pull the trigger. Just doing my final research.



I have never had that issue with mine and it gets used a lot. I’m not even sure how that happens?


----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## iflyskyhigh

DV1 said:


> Any Rec Tec users out there have an issue with ash particle, or a fine dust from the pellets getting on the food? I've heard a few people say they get dust on everything inside the grill, so I assume it's on the food too. Is that a normal thing with these grills, or do they need to clean up a little more often?
> 
> Have plenty of time on my hands, and got my stimulus check, so think it may be time to pull the trigger. Just doing my final research.


I have a Yoder YS640s but they all work pretty much the same.

Just finished burgers and dogs that I cooked over the open flame with grill grated and didn’t have an any ash. 

They use fans to keep the fire going and circulate the air, so if you don’t keep it cleaned out I guess you could get some ash issues. I pretty much clean mine out after every use with an ash vacuum and have never had an issue.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

Does anyone here have the Traeger Lil Tex Elite 22? I found them on clearance and was wondering if they're worth a try?

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## ilurvemytls

pbuck said:


> Also smoked a couple more old fashioned’s for our wing after party lol!


manhattans for me...and i currently have that bulleit rye as well, i like it! thumbs up!


----------



## ilurvemytls

pbuck said:


> Not sure how I double posted. But you get the idea. Didn’t smoke these tho.


if you havnt smoked your peeled hard boiled eggs before you prepare the deviled eggs....you need to. DELISH!!:thumbs_up


----------



## Rdurning

Going to have to give those bacon wraps a try


----------



## Rdurning

AND the deviled eggs


----------



## conquestador

Gene94 said:


> Does anyone here have the Traeger Lil Tex Elite 22? I found them on clearance and was wondering if they're worth a try?
> 
> Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


There are innumerable smokers on the market and it sounds like you're doing your research. It's nice to feel like you're getting a deal on something. I haven't been smoking long and I'm going through the learning curve and I've had ribs equal to the best I've ever had, a chicken that was the best that my wife or I have ever had and a turkey that is excellent, but not rave-worthy. I don't think that there is a smoker, within a reasonable price range, that satisfies anyone's wish list of features. In choosing mine, I came up with the features that I wanted and needed, some that I could work around and some that I'd just have to do without. My "need" list was electric, stainless steel, insulated, sufficient warranty and sufficient size/shelving. My "unneeded" list was Bluetooth/anything programable, self contained temperature probes, no bells and whistles. The feature that I would like to have gotten was a glass door but I'm finding that I haven't really needed it. If the Traeger unit that you're considering has the features that suit your needs, go for it. Otherwise, keep looking. Regardless of what you decide on, I think you'll find the food outstanding. Good luck!


----------



## pbuck

ilurvemytls said:


> if you havnt smoked your peeled hard boiled eggs before you prepare the deviled eggs....you need to. DELISH!!:thumbs_up


Oh, I’ve been on an egg smoking kick lately. It was raining Easter Sunday or those would have been. Lol!

The wife isn’t big on smoked foods but for some reason she loves the smoked deviled eggs. In fact, she wants heavy smoke on them so I’ve been doing them after I’ve made them to get more smokiness.


----------



## hokiehunter373

ilurvemytls said:


> manhattans for me...and i currently have that bulleit rye as well, i like it! thumbs up!


Same here on both accounts. I need to try to smoke one. I'll be doing up a BUNCH of deer pastrami this weekend. Been brining all week


----------



## pbuck

A few trout filets just hit the MES. Dry brined for 5 hours. I promised the wife smoke trout this weekend but struggled to catch more. Well, actually I caught several but too many 8”-10” ones that aren’t worth filleting


----------



## USMC TBone

Nice pbuck! We aren't even allowed to go fishing here in WA state at the moment, thanks to our (insert sarcasm) wise all knowing governor. So I'm super jealous right now. This is the best time to be heading to the trout ponds around here. Also turkey season would have opened up and we can't do that either. I think once things open up I'm taking a week off work to go fishing or something.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Trout’s out!!

Fish bacon!!!!! I can’t stay out of it!! Lol! 

Sure hope I can catch some larger ones next time cause only one of these was decent size.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

pbuck said:


> Trout’s out!!
> 
> Fish bacon!!!!! I can’t stay out of it!! Lol!
> 
> Sure hope I can catch some larger ones next time cause only one of these was decent size.


I’ll be there in the morning!!!!!

I just got done smoking some top round roast beast for sandwich’s. Dusted with onion, garlic, paprika powder and BP. Pulled at 130 IT then wrapped and in the fridge. Tomorrow will slice it very with thin pics coming. 



















Now two whole chickens are roasting with baked potatoes and later a pot of homemade baked beans. Pics also coming on that. 
Tomorrow I’m smoking s rack of beef ribs and pics on that also. 
I can’t go anywhere so smoke on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Ishi Spirit said:


> I’ll be there in the morning!!!!!
> 
> I just got done smoking some top round roast beast for sandwich’s. Dusted with onion, garlic, paprika powder and BP. Pulled at 130 IT then wrapped and in the fridge. Tomorrow will slice it very with thin pics coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now two whole chickens are roasting with baked potatoes and later a pot of homemade baked beans. Pics also coming on that.
> Tomorrow I’m smoking s rack of beef ribs and pics on that also.
> I can’t go anywhere so smoke on
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ll meet you somewhere in the middle!!!


----------



## Cote0321

Love the green eggs


----------



## nicko

For those who have BGEs....

So a few weeks ago I did a brisket and it looked like a new gasket was in order (egg 5.5 years old). Before going that route, I decided to take a wire brush to the gasket to rough it up. Ended up also removing a lot of crusted stuff on the gasket that had deposited there over the years and helped contribute to flattening of the gasket. Next smoke post-wire brush.....no smoke leakage. Just wanted to throw this out there that a new gasket isn’t always needed.


----------



## pbuck

Thanks Nicko. So far mine doesn’t leak all that bad but I’ll keep that in mind.


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Country cut ribs with djion mustard and Famous Dave's Rib Rub. Went over Kingsford coal and apple wood for 3 hours. Finished them with SBR original. Gave them a quick char with the corn on the gas side.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Pastrami















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ilurvemytls

just want to say to the last few posts....keep up the good work...LOOKIN GOOD FELLAS!!!!!! The struggle is real! ...struggling cuz i want to eat/drink some of it all! 
:thumbs_up:darkbeer:!


----------



## iflyskyhigh

Not technically “smoking”

Last cook on the trusty Weber Kettle with the Slow N Sear. 

Did a couple steaks. Super hot and fast. Man that thing is amazing. Seared over the hot side. Then moved to the indirect side for a couple minutes to finish up. 

Kettle is sold to make way for the new Big Joe 3. 











































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iflyskyhigh

Family loves Breakfast for dinner on the Yoder. 

Made some pancakes after I finished the bacon and eggs. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Couple of yard birds. 










My son in law got to them before I could get a good pic










Roast beef 










Beef ribs 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DV1

Ok, one more Rec Tec question, actually I think this could be for any pellet grill but I'm curious about Rec Tecs because that's what I'm pretty sure I'm going with. Any of you guys use one of these? Do they make a noticeable difference in smoke flavor, or cause any problems? 

https://smokedaddyinc.com/product/the-heavy-d-stick-burning-heat-diffuser/


----------



## iflyskyhigh

DV1 said:


> Ok, one more Rec Tec question, actually I think this could be for any pellet grill but I'm curious about Rec Tecs because that's what I'm pretty sure I'm going with. Any of you guys use one of these? Do they make a noticeable difference in smoke flavor, or cause any problems?
> 
> https://smokedaddyinc.com/product/the-heavy-d-stick-burning-heat-diffuser/


Just get one of these. Work great. Cheap. 

https://amazenproducts.com/smokers/amazen-tube-smoker-12-18-inch

If you wanna burn wood get a stick burner or Kamado. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

Also if you want to smoke cheese, the Amazn Tube makes it so easy. I have the 12"-18" version. They are very handy.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Ishi, those beans look amazing


----------



## DV1

iflyskyhigh said:


> Just get one of these. Work great. Cheap.
> 
> https://amazenproducts.com/smokers/amazen-tube-smoker-12-18-inch
> 
> If you wanna burn wood get a stick burner or Kamado.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the maze for the mailbox mod on my MES, works fine there but just thought the ash from the maze would get on the food in the Rec Tec, with the fan circulating air and all.

I have a small, square, low profile cast iron pan that I might try to put some wood chips or chunks in, and place on top of the heat diffuser. Might experiment with that too. Unfortunately, I'm going to have plenty of time to experiment. I'm in NJ and our Governor is not interested in opening up this state any time soon.


----------



## TauntoHawk

For guys getting out this spring. Here is a wild bird I cooked up. Cut a pocket in the breast, stuffed with onion, bacon, garlic, spinach, and provolone.. Seasoned the outside and wrapped the rest of the bacon around the outside to keep it together. Smoked 1hr at 275

Turned out fantastic









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

TauntoHawk said:


> For guys getting out this spring. Here is a wild bird I cooked up. Cut a pocket in the breast, stuffed with onion, bacon, garlic, spinach, and provolone.. Seasoned the outside and wrapped the rest of the bacon around the outside to keep it together. Smoked 1hr at 275
> 
> Turned out fantastic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I've been thinking of doing a stuffed Turkey breast or even a pork loin like that. Looks amazing!

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

USMC TBone said:


> I've been thinking of doing a stuffed Turkey breast or even a pork loin like that. Looks amazing!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


Stuffed pork tenderloins are great. 

I do a bacon wrapped one I call a pig bomb that’s stuffed with cream cheese, aged white cheddar, sautéed spinach and onions and cooked sausage. 

Butterfly the lion and pound it flat then spread on the cheese and add the spinach and onion. Sprinkle on some crumbled sausage then roll that puppy up. Wrap in bacon and season well with your fav butt rub. 

I cook mine at 300 with a couple apple wood chunks for some smoke. Takes about an hour and 15 minutes.

Here’s a couple I’ve done. I sauced these with homemade bbq sauce but I’ve also used maple syrup and peach preserves. Sometimes I don’t sauce. 

My bacon wrapping skillz are lacking lol!


----------



## Jerred44

My wife doesnt really like dry rubs on ribs. She likes a lot of sauce or bbq. Found this recipe online. Only got a before pic. But they were amazing. Pineapple bbq ribs


----------



## pbuck

I did 2 smallish pork tenderloins with this recipe today and it turned out delicious. I sub’d Apple juice for cider and used 1/2 n 1/2 cinnamon and nutmeg in place of the cardamom. Let them soak for almost 3 hours in the marinade and applied my normal pork rub. 

Set the egg on 250 with a couple apple wood chunks for light smoke and it took 75 minutes to get to 147 IT. I didn’t use any sauce but I tried some with SBR and it was awesome. 

I bet it would be better with the spices in apple cider but even using apple juice I highly recommend this. 

Sorry no Q view. I just forgot. Lol


https://jesspryles.com/recipe/smoked-apple-cider-pork-tenderloin/


----------



## palmatedbuck04

I just got a smoker and new to this,wanna do a brisket have no clue how long to smoke it,just lay it on the rack or do u put it in a pan etc can someone give me some tips?


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Did a rack of ribs on Saturday (forgot to take pictures). Turned out really good. Then did something new yesterday.......a pot roast. Didn't want to spend $50+ on a brisket for the wife, 11 month old and I, so I went to the store and about a $9 3# pot roast. Hickory wood over Royal Oak briquets. Snake method. Pitboss' "Sweet Heat" rub.

It turned out really, really good! On smoke for a total of 6 hours. Wrapped for 3 of those. Was a tiny bit dry in spots, but nothing a little BBQ sauce couldn't fix. It was "cut with your fork" tender. Got the IT up to 190 and pulled it, and wrapped for a half hour. I should have given it another half hour before pulling. Highly recommend trying if you're looking for something new.....a "poor mans" brisket! 

Before wrap: 








After wrap: 








Finished product:


----------



## bowhuntermitch

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I just got a smoker and new to this,wanna do a brisket have no clue how long to smoke it,just lay it on the rack or do u put it in a pan etc can someone give me some tips?


Welcome to the smoking world! There are many different tips and tricks scattered through out this thread, I realize they're tough to find through 325+ pages - still worth the reading. 

My recommendation would be to head over the the Traeger website as they have very good, easy to read/follow instructions on how to smoke about whatever you'd like (whether you own a Traeger or not). 

In your case it depends on how big the brisket is as far as time goes. For my grill (snake method charcoal) a 12lb brisket took about 12.5hrs. I do all my smoking directly on the grill grates.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

bowhuntermitch said:


> Welcome to the smoking world! There are many different tips and tricks scattered through out this thread, I realize they're tough to find through 325+ pages - still worth the reading.
> 
> My recommendation would be to head over the the Traeger website as they have very good, easy to read/follow instructions on how to smoke about whatever you'd like (whether you own a Traeger or not).
> 
> In your case it depends on how big the brisket is as far as time goes. For my grill (snake method charcoal) a 12lb brisket took about 12.5hrs. I do all my smoking directly on the grill grates.


Thanks Mitch ill check that out


----------



## iflyskyhigh

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I just got a smoker and new to this,wanna do a brisket have no clue how long to smoke it,just lay it on the rack or do u put it in a pan etc can someone give me some tips?


Too much to type. 

I’d recommend diving down the YouTube rabbit hole. Hundreds of hours of content from some of the best BBQr’s around. 

Pretty much nothing you can’t learn how to do watching YouTube videos.

My first brisket sucked. Too much salt and pepper and I dried it out. Not sure where I went wrong. I followed the instructions. But every brisket since that first one has tuned out amazing. 

Don’t be afraid to fail. It will happen. But you will also get it right. Not rocket science, just trial and error. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

bowhuntermitch said:


> Did a rack of ribs on Saturday (forgot to take pictures). Turned out really good. Then did something new yesterday.......a pot roast. Didn't want to spend $50+ on a brisket for the wife, 11 month old and I, so I went to the store and about a $9 3# pot roast. Hickory wood over Royal Oak briquets. Snake method. Pitboss' "Sweet Heat" rub.
> 
> It turned out really, really good! On smoke for a total of 6 hours. Wrapped for 3 of those. Was a tiny bit dry in spots, but nothing a little BBQ sauce couldn't fix. It was "cut with your fork" tender. Got the IT up to 190 and pulled it, and wrapped for a half hour. I should have given it another half hour before pulling. Highly recommend trying if you're looking for something new.....a "poor mans" brisket!
> 
> Before wrap:
> View attachment 7150829
> 
> 
> After wrap:
> View attachment 7150831
> 
> 
> Finished product:
> View attachment 7150833


That's always been my issue with brisket it is not really family size.

One of my local stores will often sell just the brisket tip at 2.5 - 3lbs and that's been pretty good. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

TauntoHawk said:


> That's always been my issue with brisket it is not really family size.
> 
> One of my local stores will often sell just the brisket tip at 2.5 - 3lbs and that's been pretty good.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Ditto. I've yet to do a real brisket because I dont want to get the full slab of meat when it's just my wife and I and 2 little kids. Also dont want to get it for a get together when I've never done one before. I have done the smaller corned beef briskets that come packaged in 3 or 4 lb cuts though, and made some tasty pastrami.

After trying some really good brisket at a local place that does really good bbq (not a whole lot of real BBQ joints up here in the Pacific NW), this summer I'm thinking about getting a large brisket but then cutting it into some smaller pieces to start getting some experience with it. 

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

USMC TBone said:


> Ditto. I've yet to do a real brisket because I dont want to get the full slab of meat when it's just my wife and I and 2 little kids. Also dont want to get it for a get together when I've never done one before. I have done the smaller corned beef briskets that come packaged in 3 or 4 lb cuts though, and made some tasty pastrami.
> 
> After trying some really good brisket at a local place that does really good bbq (not a whole lot of real BBQ joints up here in the Pacific NW), this summer I'm thinking about getting a large brisket but then cutting it into some smaller pieces to start getting some experience with it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


That's a good idea, since most of us do some level of deer butchering and packaging it's pretty easy to buy big or bulk meat and cut it to size and save for later. I could buy briskets cut in 1/2 or 1/3rds and vacuum pack the rest. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

TauntoHawk said:


> That's a good idea, since most of us do some level of deer butchering and packaging it's pretty easy to buy big or bulk meat and cut it to size and save for later. I could buy briskets cut in 1/2 or 1/3rds and vacuum pack the rest.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


My idea exactly. Also trim off some of that excess fat while at it. I usually like to leave about a half inch layer of it, but I don't need a whole inch of fat over it, LOL

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Not smoking but it is venison.

I do a back ham that hang to age in a walk in cooler for 8-12 days then vacuum seal bone in whole. I give it a rub and coat with floor and brown all sides then add beef stock, onion, garlic, 2 Bay leaves and celery cook low and slow in a Dutch even and shred a few hours later.


Best pot roast ever without all the gelatinous fat that comes with the beef version. This one is going to turkey camp with mashed potatoes

Yes the back ham needs to be small, i have a friend who shoots nuisance deer for a farmer that has a flower business and orchard, fawns and button bucks are often victims because they find places to squeeze under the fence so I bum fawn hind quarters just for this recipe. Originally the plan was the smoke the quarters but this turns out better then anything I've tried in the smoker with them









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DV1

TauntoHawk said:


> That's always been my issue with brisket it is not really family size.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


 You can always freeze whats left, chop it and use later for something like brisket chili, or brisket nachos, or brisket on tater tots, or smoked mac n cheese with chopped brisket, or brisket hash with a fried egg on top, etc. Not as good after being frozen but there are ways to use it successfully. 

So I pulled the trigger on the Rec Tec RT 700 and put it together yesterday. Did the first run to season it today and tried my idea of using a small, shallow cast iron pan on the heat diffuser, under the drip pan. Worked like a charm. Can put a chunk or chips in it, got good smoke from the wood for about 2 hours, in addition to the pellet smoke, in case I want more smoke flavor.


----------



## iflyskyhigh

USMC TBone said:


> Ditto. I've yet to do a real brisket because I dont want to get the full slab of meat when it's just my wife and I and 2 little kids. Also dont want to get it for a get together when I've never done one before. I have done the smaller corned beef briskets that come packaged in 3 or 4 lb cuts though, and made some tasty pastrami.
> 
> After trying some really good brisket at a local place that does really good bbq (not a whole lot of real BBQ joints up here in the Pacific NW), this summer I'm thinking about getting a large brisket but then cutting it into some smaller pieces to start getting some experience with it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


I cook a full packer (17-20 pounds) every time. 

It’s just me, my wife, and 2 young kids. 

I use a vacuum sealer to seal small left over portions and then freeze em. 

When ready to eat them I thaw in cold water, then boil for 15 minutes in the vacuum sealer bag. 

They are as good or better than when they came came off the grill. 

I do this with brisket, ribs, pulled pork. You name it. 

I made a 18 pound packer on March 12th. We just finished the last piece a week or so ago. 

Great for having bbq mid week when no one feels like cooking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

LOL. I dont know how well an 18 # would fit on my Weber kettle grill, LOL. I might have to carve it in half or something to do the whole thing.

Thst is a good idea for left overs and pre cooking bbq for mid week though.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## iflyskyhigh

USMC TBone said:


> LOL. I dont know how well an 18 # would fit on my Weber kettle grill, LOL. I might have to carve it in half or something to do the whole thing.
> 
> Thst is a good idea for left overs and pre cooking bbq for mid week though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


You can do it!

There are some great videos from Harry Soo of Slap Yo Daddy bbq, and other BBQr’s on YouTube cooking briskets on Weber Kettles.

With that being said, I just sold my pimped out Webber Kettle and ordered a Kamado Joe Big Joe 3 for the space [emoji23] 

You put a larger piece of smoke wood or a tin foil wrapped brick underneath it in the middle of the brisket to prop it up. Makes the brisket cover a smaller surface area and keeps Juices from pooling on the brisket.

That last brisket I smoked that I was talking about I also did 13 pounds of pork butt. It’s a great way to cook more efficiently, and then have a ton of left overs. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

iflyskyhigh said:


> You can do it!
> 
> There are some great videos from Harry Soo of Slap Yo Daddy bbq, and other BBQr’s on YouTube cooking briskets on Weber Kettles.
> 
> With that being said, I just sold my pimped out Webber Kettle and ordered a Kamado Joe Big Joe 3 for the space [emoji23]
> 
> You put a larger piece of smoke wood or a tin foil wrapped brick underneath it in the middle of the brisket to prop it up. Makes the brisket cover a smaller surface area and keeps Juices from pooling on the brisket.
> 
> That last brisket I smoked that I was talking about I also did 13 pounds of pork butt. It’s a great way to cook more efficiently, and then have a ton of left overs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well there's only one way to find out  I would still like to practice on a few smaller hunks of meat before trying the big daddy, LOL

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerred44

Made some porb belly burnt ends. Delicious


----------



## TauntoHawk

iflyskyhigh said:


> I cook a full packer (17-20 pounds) every time.
> 
> It’s just me, my wife, and 2 young kids.
> 
> I use a vacuum sealer to seal small left over portions and then freeze em.
> 
> When ready to eat them I thaw in cold water, then boil for 15 minutes in the vacuum sealer bag.
> 
> They are as good or better than when they came came off the grill.
> 
> I do this with brisket, ribs, pulled pork. You name it.
> 
> I made a 18 pound packer on March 12th. We just finished the last piece a week or so ago.
> 
> Great for having bbq mid week when no one feels like cooking.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've never heard of boiling in the vacuum bag but that's a great idea for leftovers

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

What meat shortage?









Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerred44

Damn. Someone's doing ok


----------



## DV1

USMC TBone said:


> LOL. I dont know how well an 18 # would fit on my Weber kettle grill, LOL. I might have to carve it in half or something to do the whole thing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


Never tried an 18 lb brisket but routinely do 13 to 14 lb full packers on my kettle with the slow and sear. I get about 9 or 10 hours out of the full slow n sear, then wrap and move to the oven to finish.


----------



## DV1

TauntoHawk said:


> I've never heard of boiling in the vacuum bag but that's a great idea for leftovers
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I do that for brisket as well, for meatballs too. Usually make meatballs in batches of 100 and freeze 10 in a sealed bag. just boil them to thaw out and heat them up, open the bag, dump in the sauce and you're ready to go..


----------



## Gene94

Jerred44 said:


> Damn. Someone's doing ok


Plenty of venison in there plus a whole hog I hung and butchered this week with the help of my dad and brothers. One of my friends has a connection and can get loads of these fat market hogs that the farmers have no market for now. They would be killed and dumped if they weren't bought by private individuals. I bought one for $110. 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

Gene94 said:


> Plenty of venison in there plus a whole hog I hung and butchered this week with the help of my dad and brothers. One of my friends has a connection and can get loads of these fat market hogs that the farmers have no market for now. They would be killed and dumped if they weren't bought by private individuals. I bought one for $110.
> 
> Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


That's a great deal on some pork there Gene!

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

DV1 said:


> Never tried an 18 lb brisket but routinely do 13 to 14 lb full packers on my kettle with the slow and sear. I get about 9 or 10 hours out of the full slow n sear, then wrap and move to the oven to finish.


So here's my kettle set up. A 13x9 cake pan filled with water to help provide moisture and stabilize cooking temps. Leaves about 1/3 the space for charcoal. I fill up 1/2 to 2/3 of that with unlit charcoal, then fill the rest with lit charcoal (probably more than I need to get it started) and add a few chunks of wood to both lit and unlit piles of charcoal. I have the grill grate where the ends flip up and it is PERFECT for this type of stuff. Then of course a wireless thermometer set up for the bbq temp and meat temp. I love the Maverick ET-732 and plan to use it until it dies, whenever that happens. It's probably 7 or 8 years old and still kicking. The wireless thermometer is a must have for charcoal to keep an eye on temps without having to open the lid. If the temp starts to drop a little I just open up the bottom vent a little. If it starts to rise too much then I close the bottom vent a little. The top vent stays about half way the whole time. Once I get the meat and stuff on here with things going I don't usually open the lid to check the charcoal until around 2 hours and can get about 3.5 to 4.5 hrs out of the charcoal, before adding more. I just consolidate the remainig lit charcoal to one side, then add more unlit charcoal so that its touching the side of the lit pile and fill up the remaining space. Kinda like the snake method but just a pile that slowly burns to the opposite side. Make sure to use a quality charcoal without any petroleum based binders. Also dont use the easy light or quick light charcoal with the lighter fluid in it. I just use regular Kingsford or Royal oak briquettes. I tried lump charcoal but it burned a lot quicker and most of the pieces were so small they just slipped through the grates. For doing a pork shoulder (7 to 8 hour cook) I may only have to refuel once, but rarely do I need to add more charcoal a second time (depends on wind or temperature, the wind steals heat away from the bbq making the charcoal work harder). So its not too much maintnenace, but does require a little bit.

That being said I wouldn't mind getting the slow n sear setup, LOL. I'm just too cheap to do it, LOL. My set up works well for me.

My wife asked for a rib roast for mother's day dinner tonight, and by golly that's what she's gonna get. Using some hickory chunks instead of my usual apple or cherry wood (which I get for free from local orchards). I sprinkled a layer of salt over the roast yesterday afternoon, then this morning I put on the Traeger Prime Rib rub nice and thick. If I remember I'll try to post pics of the finished product. Things get a little hectic once the meat comes off the grill. Rushing to finish the sides, and keeping hangry kids from tearing the place apart, LOL









Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

Rib roast after cooking on the Weber Kettle, with charcoal and some hickory chunks. Once the internal temp hit 140, put it right over the coals and wood, let the wood flame up a little and flame seared each side for a minute or two. 

Made for some tasty dinner. It came out about medium or just a tad over, but makes a good compromise since the kids aren't a big fan of the pink stuff, but the wife still gets some of the juicy pink meat in the middle (not trying to hit the gutter here, but I understand, LOL). We ate our fill and still have some for lunch tomorrow!









Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyNight

TBone, 
Great looking meat. Cabinets not so much (since I am in the cabinet business)! Those gold flecked Formica counters are definitely from a bygone era...


----------



## pbuck

Really? 

What’s next? You gonna tell him those bell bottom jeans he’s wearing are out of style? 

C’mon man!!!!


----------



## USMC TBone

RandyNight said:


> TBone,
> Great looking meat. Cabinets not so much (since I am in the cabinet business)! Those gold flecked Formica counters are definitely from a bygone era...


Yeah... the house was built in 1924, and the last remodel before we bought it was probably in the 70's. There's gold colored linoleum on the floor in the kitchen too, LOL. We have redone 2 of the bedrooms and the half bathrooms. It's a work in progress, LOL. 

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyNight

You newer than we are, we think our house was built in 1923! Have a bathroom the wife is wanting to gut an redo, I am willing but not sure of how to do it. She thinks I am stalling, but I need some direction as I am not willing to hire it all. Need some more BBQ to study on it.


----------



## Gene94

Anyone have a favorite way to prep and eat a pig heart? Other than pickled.

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Jerred44 said:


> Made some porb belly burnt ends. Delicious
> 
> View attachment 7153897
> 
> View attachment 7153899
> 
> View attachment 7153901


These are a favorite in my home as well..

We will have a tri-tip done up sometime this week.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Smoked a 3lb top round until IT hit 100...then into a 130 degree sous vide for 1-hour...meat came out 130 degree...a quick sear with a torch...WOW...don’t believe I didn’t snap more pics...but it was the best top round I’ve ever done...the great flavor of the smoke, melt in your mouth tenderness, slight bark from the torch...never anyone advising to prepare this way, but this won’t be our last.


----------



## Ebard22

Got a new toy for the GMG so obviously had to try it out! Made about 5 pizzas tonight. A little trial and error. Started at grill temp of 250 which was about 500 on the stone. Best results came at grill temp of 300 about 600 on the stone. Rotate every 2 minutes. About 5 minutes a pie. Made Margherita for the wife and she loved it. A mix of white cheddar, mozzarella, sausage, pep and mushroom for me. Don't think we will need take out anytime soon! sorry all pics are 90° off. Can't figure that one out


----------



## Jeffreyjwilliam

wow.. that all looks great!


----------



## DV1

Ebard22 said:


> Got a new toy for the GMG so obviously had to try it out! Made about 5 pizzas tonight. A little trial and error. Started at grill temp of 250 which was about 500 on the stone. Best results came at grill temp of 300 about 600 on the stone. Rotate every 2 minutes. About 5 minutes a pie. Made Margherita for the wife and she loved it. A mix of white cheddar, mozzarella, sausage, pep and mushroom for me. Don't think we will need take out anytime soon! sorry all pics are 90° off. Can't figure that one out


That looks awesome, even if I do have to turn my head sideways to see it. What is the name of that pizza cooker?


----------



## Ebard22

Its the green mountain grill pizza oven attachment. Fits the Daniel Boone and Jim Bowie. I believe I have read them fitting other manufacturers as well.


----------



## DV1

Anyone know if these are produced by the same Lumber Jack pellet company, or are they different?


----------



## Outback Man

DV1 said:


> Anyone know if these are produced by the same Lumber Jack pellet company, or are they different?
> View attachment 7159585
> 
> View attachment 7159597


Same...think those top bags were like what I got when I ordered a mega pallet several years go and the bottom are the newer ones I see when I get them at Rural King.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I know that I’ve I mentioned Triple Divide before, but thought I’d showcase a little so folks can see what I’m talking about. I don’t really have an interest other than the owners are my neighbors in Potter and are GREAT people...

https://youtu.be/_AEillV9YBY


----------



## 12-Ringer

Trim and Salt brine for 20mins....good rinse...










Dry rub combo, rest for 20mins










300 in the comp blend smoke until 135.










Few pats a butter, rest for 20...delicious Tri-Tip


----------



## DV1

12-Ringer said:


> Trim and Salt brine for 20mins....good rinse...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dry rub combo, rest for 20mins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300 in the comp blend smoke until 135.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Few pats a butter, rest for 20...delicious Tri-Tip


That looks great.


----------



## Jeffreyjwilliam

That tri-tip look perfect


----------



## noclueo2

USMC TBone said:


> So here's my kettle set up. A 13x9 cake pan filled with water to help provide moisture and stabilize cooking temps. Leaves about 1/3 the space for charcoal. I fill up 1/2 to 2/3 of that with unlit charcoal, then fill the rest with lit charcoal (probably more than I need to get it started) and add a few chunks of wood to both lit and unlit piles of charcoal. I have the grill grate where the ends flip up and it is PERFECT for this type of stuff. Then of course a wireless thermometer set up for the bbq temp and meat temp. I love the Maverick ET-732 and plan to use it until it dies, whenever that happens. It's probably 7 or 8 years old and still kicking. The wireless thermometer is a must have for charcoal to keep an eye on temps without having to open the lid. If the temp starts to drop a little I just open up the bottom vent a little. If it starts to rise too much then I close the bottom vent a little. The top vent stays about half way the whole time. Once I get the meat and stuff on here with things going I don't usually open the lid to check the charcoal until around 2 hours and can get about 3.5 to 4.5 hrs out of the charcoal, before adding more. I just consolidate the remainig lit charcoal to one side, then add more unlit charcoal so that its touching the side of the lit pile and fill up the remaining space. Kinda like the snake method but just a pile that slowly burns to the opposite side. Make sure to use a quality charcoal without any petroleum based binders. Also dont use the easy light or quick light charcoal with the lighter fluid in it. I just use regular Kingsford or Royal oak briquettes. I tried lump charcoal but it burned a lot quicker and most of the pieces were so small they just slipped through the grates. For doing a pork shoulder (7 to 8 hour cook) I may only have to refuel once, but rarely do I need to add more charcoal a second time (depends on wind or temperature, the wind steals heat away from the bbq making the charcoal work harder). So its not too much maintnenace, but does require a little bit.
> 
> That being said I wouldn't mind getting the slow n sear setup, LOL. I'm just too cheap to do it, LOL. My set up works well for me.
> 
> My wife asked for a rib roast for mother's day dinner tonight, and by golly that's what she's gonna get. Using some hickory chunks instead of my usual apple or cherry wood (which I get for free from local orchards). I sprinkled a layer of salt over the roast yesterday afternoon, then this morning I put on the Traeger Prime Rib rub nice and thick. If I remember I'll try to post pics of the finished product. Things get a little hectic once the meat comes off the grill. Rushing to finish the sides, and keeping hangry kids from tearing the place apart, LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


This ingenuous! Is this a known thing to do it this way?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Did some baby backs for my son’s first birthday today. 3-2-1 method with Royal Oak charcoal. Went with Famous Dave’s butt rub topped with Tennessee Apple butter by Pit Boss. Snake method. Apple wood chunks for the smoke. Turned out very good, fall off the bone. 

Before wrapping 3 hours in: 











Finished product 6 hours later with some SBR BBQ. Wife likes them wet. 









The birthday boy! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

bowhuntermitch said:


> Did some baby backs for my son’s first birthday today. 3-2-1 method with Royal Oak charcoal. Went with Famous Dave’s butt rub topped with Tennessee Apple butter by Pit Boss. Snake method. Apple wood chunks for the smoke. Turned out very good, fall off the bone.
> 
> Before wrapping 3 hours in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished product 6 hours later with some SBR BBQ. Wife likes them wet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The birthday boy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday to your son! 

He’s quite the 1 year old to be asking for ribs for his birthday dinner. 

Oh, the ribs look great!


----------



## bowhuntermitch

pbuck said:


> Happy Birthday to your son!
> 
> He’s quite the 1 year old to be asking for ribs for his birthday dinner.
> 
> Oh, the ribs look great!


Haha, thanks!


----------



## pbuck

Another spatchcock chicken on the bge. Brined 5 hrs and rubbed with Dizzy Pig Tsunami Spin. Raised direct cook with a few apple chips for some light smoke.


----------



## pbuck

Bout an hour @ 375-400 to get breasts to 165.


----------



## lionhardt64

That chicken looks great.


----------



## DV1

pbuck said:


> Another spatchcock chicken on the bge. Brined 5 hrs and rubbed with Dizzy Pig Tsunami Spin. Raised direct cook with a few apple chips for some light smoke.


That looks really good. 
I've always done chicken to 165 as well, but had several people tell me to take it to 185, followed by a "just trust me". Anyone else ever hear you should smoke chicken to 185, if so, why?


----------



## pbuck

DV1 said:


> That looks really good.
> I've always done chicken to 165 as well, but had several people tell me to take it to 185, followed by a "just trust me". Anyone else ever hear you should smoke chicken to 185, if so, why?


I put the breast out to the edge of the grill and have the legs over the middle where the fire is hotter so the legs and thighs were 180-185 when I pulled it with breasts at 165. They were fall apart tender. I’ve read the dark meat needs to go higher so the collagen breaks down much like a pork butt or whatever. 

Honestly don’t know how you could improve this. It’s tender and super juicy all the way around. 

First 80 deg day called for a cook out.


----------



## 12-Ringer

noclueo2 said:


> This ingenuous! Is this a known thing to do it this way?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



Yes, very common method....most people forget how beneficial water can be in a smoker...from regulating temps to providing moisture.


----------



## 12-Ringer

As much as I like the chicken...can't seem to turn my family onto it....they'll eat loins, and boneless breasts, even wings...but if I try to make a whole bird...they admire it when done, but usually pass...not for the flavor as much as the skin, bones, nerves, etc...

That chicken looks great.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Forgot to post this Saturday. Burnt ends. 







































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

they look delicious


----------



## USMC TBone

12-Ringer said:


> Yes, very common method....most people forget how beneficial water can be in a smoker...from regulating temps to providing moisture.


From my point if view as a scientist the water acts as a heat sink. Meaning it absorbs a lot of heat energy, and can also give off that energy. Think about boiling a pot of water and giant pot of water. The larger the pot of water the longer it takes to boil, because you have to put in a lot more energy to heat the water to its boiling point. It takes a while to boil a regular pot of water because the water can absorb and store a lot of energy. Now take the pot of water off the burner or heat source and think about how long it would take a pot of water to cool off. How much longer would it take a larger pot of water to cool off. The water gives off the heat energy, but because it absorbed so much heat to begin with it has a lot to give off. I like to use the 13x9 cake pan because it gives me room for a lot of water, but still have enough room for a good amount of charcoal. I have noticed that the more water I have in the BBQ the more stable.my temperature stays, even when it's a bit windy. That big pan of water next to the coals absorbs a lot of heat and has a lot of heat to give off. If the coals start to burn hotter then the water absorbs some of that excess heat, and slows the rise of the temperature in the BBQ. If the coals start to cool down then the water gives off some of its heat to slow down the cooling of the BBQ. As the water heats up it also evaporates giving off steam and creating a humid environment in the BBQ which helps the meat stay juicier. Less moisture evaporates from the meat. A larger surface area allows more water to evaporate at a time which helps keep the bbq more humid than a pan with a smaller surface area. The large cake pan lots of surface area, but also has enough depth that it keeps plenty of water in there and keeps it from drying up. 

To come up with this setup I just took from some things I learned reading different things. Some info came from a BBQ book called the BBQ Bible, some from Amazingribs.com (they do a good job of busting some common BBQ myths and showing some data to back up their findings) and some from other sources. For my Weber Kettle grill I experimented around and found that this size pan works great for giving me a large water pan, and still have room for enough charcoal to keep things going for a few hours, by letting the lit charcoal slowly light the unlit charcoal and burn it's way from one side to the other like the snake method.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

hokiehunter373 said:


> Forgot to post this Saturday. Burnt ends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wow that looks good.


----------



## zmax hunter

Bought a new pellet grill, assembled and burnt the new..
5 of us butchered 5 hogs this past sunday..
Planning to make my own bacon,.. cant wait to slow smoke a shoulder.


----------



## zmax hunter

hokiehunter373 said:


> Forgot to post this Saturday. Burnt ends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please share the recipe! Looks amazing!


----------



## hokiehunter373

zmax hunter said:


> Please share the recipe! Looks amazing!


Cube pork belly or a pork butt
Season with your favorite rub and let sit overnight
Smoke at 225-250 for 3 hours
Throw in a pan with your favorite bbq, some butter, and a little honey
Cover and cook at 275 for 1.5 hours (should get to IT of 203)
Uncover and cook for 15-30 mins to thicken sauce
Eat until you pass out orrrr
Throw some in a wrap with some cheese. Could add onion, ranch, lettuce, etc.
Toss on the grill until you char all sides of the wrap and then eat til you pass out


----------



## DV1

zmax hunter said:


> View attachment 7163607
> 
> 
> Bought a new pellet grill, assembled and burnt the new..
> 5 of us butchered 5 hogs this past sunday..
> Planning to make my own bacon,.. cant wait to slow smoke a shoulder.


Good luck with it, have fun. I just added a Rec Tec RT 700 to my stable of outdoor cookers. Only did one cook: a 9lb butt, rack of ribs, 3 bone in breasts and 6 leg quarters but it all came out great.


----------



## iflyskyhigh

Finally sold the Weber kettle and slow n sear for the Kamado Joe Big Joe 3. 

A-MAZE balls!

Two nights in and two cooks. 

Burgers and dogs first night, pizzas in the DoJoe last night. 

Gonna smoke a couple of giant pork butts from Costco this weekend with the slōroller.



































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Nice!!

That pizza thingy looks like the shizzit.


----------



## USMC TBone

So does that Kamodi have the same rack space as a full sized Weber Kettle? (I think it's a 22" diameter or something on the Weber?

I like my Weber, but once it dies, or if it dies, I would like to upgrade to either a ceramic kettle like the Kamodo or BGE, or go different route and get more space from something like a horizontal barrel smoker with a firebox on the side...

Are there advantages of the Kamodo over the BGE or are they pretty much the same with minor differences such as color?

P.S. That DoJoe pizza attachment is bad ass!

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## iflyskyhigh

pbuck said:


> Nice!!
> 
> That pizza thingy looks like the shizzit.


The pizzas were bananas! It tasted so good. Even the kids said they could tell the difference. 

We’ve been cooking pizzas on the Yoder YS640s pellet grill for about a year. And they come out really good. And I know I’ve said this before and people disagree, but I don’t anything produces the same quality of flavors that real wood chunks and lump charcoal produce. I can taste the difference. I can even tell the difference between lump and briquettes.

Whatever. It’s all good. I love food. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iflyskyhigh

USMC TBone said:


> So does that Kamodi have the same rack space as a full sized Weber Kettle? (I think it's a 22" diameter or something on the Weber?
> 
> I like my Weber, but once it dies, or if it dies, I would like to upgrade to either a ceramic kettle like the Kamodo or BGE, or go different route and get more space from something like a horizontal barrel smoker with a firebox on the side...
> 
> Are there advantages of the Kamodo over the BGE or are they pretty much the same with minor differences such as color?
> 
> P.S. That DoJoe pizza attachment is bad ass!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


There are several different size Kamados and the they call them different things between the different manufacturers. 

I have the Big Joe 3 which is 24”. It’s enormous! 

The standard Webber Kettle is called a 22” but I believe it’s just under 22” (not positive on exact dimensions). They also make a 26” Kettle.

They also make a Classic Joe Kamado which is an 18” cooking surface. 

The big Joe is only a few hundred dollars more and I don’t always need the space, but when you are purchasing something to last a lifetime I’d rather have it and not need it vs need it and not have it. 

I like to do full packers and big cooks, and while you can get one on the 18” it’s tight.

As far as Weber comparisons go...there really isn’t any comparison. Weber’s are great and the slow n sear is a fantastic product, but the kamado’s are just a whole different animal. 

Thy are easier to light. They heat up quicker. They hold the heat better (mine was still 300° when I went to bed last night after being snuffed for hours). There fore they are incredibly efficient hardly use any fuel. They are easier to maintain and change temp (as long as you don’t way over shoot). They are easier to clean up (at least in the case of the Kamado Joe). It’s like a Webber on steroids.

It might just be perception but my first cooked seem so effortless. As did the second. 

It seemed like suck a chore to clean up the Weber from a previous cook and get it set up and running. (When I say chore it’s a relative).

Out of my three grills if I could only keep one it would be the Kamado. And I sold the Weber so that should tell you something. Nothing wrong with a Weber. Great grills. They just don’t stand apart when you have other options.

As far a BGE vs KJ, it’s more about innovation and bang for the buck. 

All ceramic cookers work the same. In theory. Maybe the low end Kamados not so much. They tend to leak air like a sieve. Which makes temp control tough. Like any charcoal or wood grill it’s about air control and BGE and KJ are the best. Hands down. No question. End of discussion. They are built the best. The fit and finish is simply the best. It’s a wash between BGE and KJ.

What sets KJ apart is the innovations that they’ve come up with (AMP fire box, ash drawer, airlift hinge, type of fireproof gasket they use, SlōRoller, etc) that sets them apart. 

Also the included accessories. They give you everything you need in the box to set up and cook. 

BGE sells everything separate and even though the BGE looks cheaper by the time you buy everything you need it’s more expensive. 

BGE has been around longer, but was just one of those companies that rested on their brand name and in my opinion got left in the dust in that regard. 

I believe BGE used to be made here, which was a selling point, but are now made in Mexico. I think. I may be talking out of my ass. KJ’s I believe are made in China. So that’s a wash. But the quality of both is so good it’s a mute point. 

I have heard both good and bad stories about warranty issues from both BGE and KJ so again probably a wash. Far more good than bad in both cases. They both have the best warranties in the biz and stand behind their products.

Just like everything else it boils down to personal preference. Heck my cousin just bought an XL BGE. And he loves it. But he also got a smoking deal on it which was the biggest selling point. 

For me it was the innovative features and extras offered standard on the KJ. Many that aren’t even available on the BGE.

I’d never push anyone one way or another. I offer my experience and reasoning. And leave you to do your own research and draw your own conclusions. 

I’d never argue with a BGE owner that KJ is better. You can’t go wrong either way. The KJ was better for me which is all that matters.

As far as the Weber VS Kamado goes. The Kamado is a better grill. But they are also ridiculous money and may not be affordable to everyone. Which is fine. The Weber will get the job done. And heck you might not even be able to tell the difference in the food. 

But most BBQr’s are about the experience as much as the end result. And the Kamado is COOL experience.

I  BBQ/smoking


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

iflyskyhigh said:


> There are several different size Kamados and the they call them different things between the different manufacturers.
> 
> I have the Big Joe 3 which is 24”. It’s enormous!
> 
> The standard Webber Kettle is called a 22” but I believe it’s just under 22” (not positive on exact dimensions). They also make a 26” Kettle.
> 
> They also make a Classic Joe Kamado which is an 18” cooking surface.
> 
> The big Joe is only a few hundred dollars more and I don’t always need the space, but when you are purchasing something to last a lifetime I’d rather have it and not need it vs need it and not have it.
> 
> I like to do full packers and big cooks, and while you can get one on the 18” it’s tight.
> 
> As far as Weber comparisons go...there really isn’t any comparison. Weber’s are great and the slow n sear is a fantastic product, but the kamado’s are just a whole different animal.
> 
> Thy are easier to light. They heat up quicker. They hold the heat better (mine was still 300° when I went to bed last night after being snuffed for hours). There fore they are incredibly efficient hardly use any fuel. They are easier to maintain and change temp (as long as you don’t way over shoot). They are easier to clean up (at least in the case of the Kamado Joe). It’s like a Webber on steroids.
> 
> It might just be perception but my first cooked seem so effortless. As did the second.
> 
> It seemed like suck a chore to clean up the Weber from a previous cook and get it set up and running. (When I say chore it’s a relative).
> 
> Out of my three grills if I could only keep one it would be the Kamado. And I sold the Weber so that should tell you something. Nothing wrong with a Weber. Great grills. They just don’t stand apart when you have other options.
> 
> As far a BGE vs KJ, it’s more about innovation and bang for the buck.
> 
> All ceramic cookers work the same. In theory. Maybe the low end Kamados not so much. They tend to leak air like a sieve. Which makes temp control tough. Like any charcoal or wood grill it’s about air control and BGE and KJ are the best. Hands down. No question. End of discussion. They are built the best. The fit and finish is simply the best. It’s a wash between BGE and KJ.
> 
> What sets KJ apart is the innovations that they’ve come up with (AMP fire box, ash drawer, airlift hinge, type of fireproof gasket they use, SlōRoller, etc) that sets them apart.
> 
> Also the included accessories. They give you everything you need in the box to set up and cook.
> 
> BGE sells everything separate and even though the BGE looks cheaper by the time you buy everything you need it’s more expensive.
> 
> BGE has been around longer, but was just one of those companies that rested on their brand name and in my opinion got left in the dust in that regard.
> 
> I believe BGE used to be made here, which was a selling point, but are now made in Mexico. I think. I may be talking out of my ass. KJ’s I believe are made in China. So that’s a wash. But the quality of both is so good it’s a mute point.
> 
> I have heard both good and bad stories about warranty issues from both BGE and KJ so again probably a wash. Far more good than bad in both cases. They both have the best warranties in the biz and stand behind their products.
> 
> Just like everything else it boils down to personal preference. Heck my cousin just bought an XL BGE. And he loves it. But he also got a smoking deal on it which was the biggest selling point.
> 
> For me it was the innovative features and extras offered standard on the KJ. Many that aren’t even available on the BGE.
> 
> I’d never push anyone one way or another. I offer my experience and reasoning. And leave you to do your own research and draw your own conclusions.
> 
> I’d never argue with a BGE owner that KJ is better. You can’t go wrong either way. The KJ was better for me which is all that matters.
> 
> As far as the Weber VS Kamado goes. The Kamado is a better grill. But they are also ridiculous money and may not be affordable to everyone. Which is fine. The Weber will get the job done. And heck you might not even be able to tell the difference in the food.
> 
> But most BBQr’s are about the experience as much as the end result. And the Kamado is COOL experience.
> 
> I  BBQ/smoking
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info. I thinkni.remember reading a review before between the two and while they were pretty comparable I was leaning towards the KJ instead of BGE. I would like to get one of them for the fact that I like to BBQ/smoke using charcoal and wood as well. Out where I live in eastern WA (state) it can get pretty cold (like - 10 F, I know other places get colder) and really windy (all year round), and that definitely affects the amount of charcoal needed to keep things going. However I like the idea of getting something with larger surface area for big cookouts in the summer. I usually end up using both my Webers, an old gas Genesis and the 22" Kettle. Maybe I'll have to replace the gas with a barrel cooker, and get a KJ as well. Keep the kettle for camping and hunting trips (would be a lot easier to pack up than a KJ, LOL).

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

My wife gave me my BGE for Christmas. We have a friend who sells them so she got a good deal.

Although I love the thing and have all the toys for it, if I were in the market again I’d have to take a long look at the KJ’s. As was mentioned, they’ve upped the game somewhat with all the accessories. 

Also, I totally agree on the taste of the charcoal as compared to pellets. Food cooked over charcoal just tastes better.


----------



## chaded

It looks like kamado joe has upgraded a few features since I had them which is nice. Their customer service was good for me for the most part, I had the one lady as a contact in my phone we talked so many times. Lol. My issue was the ceramic cracking. I will never forget doing a very high temperature pizza cook and hearing a pop and being able to see the fire through a crack that ran all the way down the bottom. 

If they still do things the same, they will send you a new piece out without any hassle. I had what looked like a kamado joe grave yard of pieces. 

Hopefully they have straightened all that stuff out because the new stuff does look nice. I just don’t think I can ever go back after all I experienced lol. I’ve said it before but if I ever got another kamado it would be a Komodo Kamado. As expensive as the BGE and KJ is, it makes them look cheap. Lol!


----------



## pbuck

Just pocket change for you, Chad. Lol!!!

The 42” is $9k plus


----------



## DV1

iflyskyhigh said:


> Finally sold the Weber kettle and slow n sear for the Kamado Joe Big Joe 3.
> 
> A-MAZE balls!
> 
> Two nights in and two cooks.
> 
> Burgers and dogs first night, pizzas in the DoJoe last night.
> 
> Gonna smoke a couple of giant pork butts from Costco this weekend with the slōroller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's a nice rig, and that pizza oven is slick. I almost want to buy one just for that, but I'm still amazed at how this RT 700 works, pure pleasure to cook on. Wish Rec Tec made a pizza oven for it.


----------



## chaded

pbuck said:


> Just pocket change for you, Chad. Lol!!!
> 
> The 42” is $9k plus



I would get the 32” one since it’s a little cheaper. Lol! That 42” one weighs over 1600 pounds. :mg:


----------



## iflyskyhigh

pbuck said:


> Just pocket change for you, Chad. Lol!!!
> 
> The 42” is $9k plus


Those things are legit works of art


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iflyskyhigh

chaded said:


> It looks like kamado joe has upgraded a few features since I had them which is nice. Their customer service was good for me for the most part, I had the one lady as a contact in my phone we talked so many times. Lol. My issue was the ceramic cracking. I will never forget doing a very high temperature pizza cook and hearing a pop and being able to see the fire through a crack that ran all the way down the bottom.
> 
> If they still do things the same, they will send you a new piece out without any hassle. I had what looked like a kamado joe grave yard of pieces.
> 
> Hopefully they have straightened all that stuff out because the new stuff does look nice. I just don’t think I can ever go back after all I experienced lol. I’ve said it before but if I ever got another kamado it would be a Komodo Kamado. As expensive as the BGE and KJ is, it makes them look cheap. Lol!


Your body cracked? Wow. That’s not good. I’ve heard of fire boxes breaking but not the body. What a pain. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iflyskyhigh

DV1 said:


> That's a nice rig, and that pizza oven is slick. I almost want to buy one just for that, but I'm still amazed at how this RT 700 works, pure pleasure to cook on. Wish Rec Tec made a pizza oven for it.


Agreed pellet grill is awesome. But this thing is next level. I’ve got a giant two pack of pork butts from Costco. 

We’re gonna cook one on the KJ and one on the Yoder this weekend just for fun. Just cause we can. 

No wrong way to make BBQ


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iflyskyhigh

USMC TBone said:


> Thanks for the info. I thinkni.remember reading a review before between the two and while they were pretty comparable I was leaning towards the KJ instead of BGE. I would like to get one of them for the fact that I like to BBQ/smoke using charcoal and wood as well. Out where I live in eastern WA (state) it can get pretty cold (like - 10 F, I know other places get colder) and really windy (all year round), and that definitely affects the amount of charcoal needed to keep things going. However I like the idea of getting something with larger surface area for big cookouts in the summer. I usually end up using both my Webers, an old gas Genesis and the 22" Kettle. Maybe I'll have to replace the gas with a barrel cooker, and get a KJ as well. Keep the kettle for camping and hunting trips (would be a lot easier to pack up than a KJ, LOL).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


Sounds like a Kamado would be perfect for you. They retain heat like nothing I’ve ever seen. 

I think big is the way to go. No such thing as too much space. And it’s not like you’re wasting a ton of fuel in big Kamado because they are so efficient. 

I’ll try and remember to put some pics from the head to head butt this weekend up. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

hokiehunter373 said:


> Cube pork belly or a pork butt
> Season with your favorite rub and let sit overnight
> Smoke at 225-250 for 3 hours
> Throw in a pan with your favorite bbq, some butter, and a little honey
> Cover and cook at 275 for 1.5 hours (should get to IT of 203)
> Uncover and cook for 15-30 mins to thicken sauce
> Eat until you pass out orrrr
> Throw some in a wrap with some cheese. Could add onion, ranch, lettuce, etc.
> Toss on the grill until you char all sides of the wrap and then eat til you pass out











Thats smokin!!

Thank you!


----------



## chaded

iflyskyhigh said:


> Your body cracked? Wow. That’s not good. I’ve heard of fire boxes breaking but not the body. What a pain.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Oh yeah, I had the lower base crack on one. I also had a firebox crack and they sent me the new multi piece style. A firebox divider crack. The metal ring that goes on top of the firebox warped so bad it needed replaced. When they sent me a new lower base to replace my cracked one it wouldn’t fit my lid because all the ceramics vary in size, even within the same model. So they had to go into the warehouse and measure them until they found one that would fit. 

Of course my bands that go around with the hinge wouldn’t fit so I got new ones of those too. Hardware was then too short. I was talking to Meghan from their customer service (she is the best there if she’s still there) and it got to the point where she said I am sending you a whole new Big Joe. So I had a new big joe, a few bases, lids, fire boxes , all kind of stuff. There is a photo on this thread of all of it and it’s hilarious. 

I was able to cobble a big joe together from the parts so then I had two complete big joes. Lol.


----------



## iflyskyhigh

Holiday Weekend Boston Butt throw down.











Out of the red corner...Kamado Joe Big Joe with the Slō Roller. Cooking with B&B lump combined with Kamado Joe lump, infused with with blocks of apple wood. 










Out of the black corner...Yoder YS640s with the A-maze-ing pellet tube. Cooked with Cookin Pellets Perfect mix and BBQers Delight Cherry and Hickory mix in the tube. 










Both grills started at 10:50 last night set up to run initially at 225°

This morning at 10 hours or so in…


















KJ dipped down and was at 187° this morning when I got up around 8:30.

Got up back up to 250° I’m a few minutes. I blame myself. It was operator error. I messed around too much with the vents last night. I should have just set and forgot about it. It finally settled in and hovered between 250-275° for the rest of the cook. 

Yoder butt was around 150° and well into the stall first thing this am. KJ was about 20° or so lower. I figured for sure the Yoder butt would be done first. I was wrong. Tuned the Yoder up to 250°. 

After correcting the KJ temp. The KJ butt started climbing again. Powered through the stall and finished at the 16:15 mark.

The Yoder butt was a different story. It stalled out again at about 174° and even after turning up the temp to 275°, then 300°, but after another solid hour it still wasn’t budging. I would have let it go, but I ran out of patience and wrapped it in butcher paper and a layer of foil and put it back on gill tuned back down to 275°. Sure enough, temp started to rise again and it finished within another hour coming in almost exactly 2 hours after the KJ butt at 18:17.

Rested each individually for 2 hours from point of finish.

They were both amazing but also very different. Different smoke rings. Different bark. Different flavors.

The KJ by far had the best bark. It was crunchy and delicious.


















Not sure how to describe it but the Yoder butt was maybe a little sweeter. Less smokey? Which makes sense. Different fuels. Different flavor. And maybe it’s because it was wrapped for an hour on the grill but the Yoder butt seemed a little softer and more moist. Bark definitely not as crunchy.


















In the end it was pretty unanimous. The Yoder butt tasted better as a whole. Can’t put my finger on it, but I did like it a little better. 

For my first long smoke in the Joe I was happy. Just like any new grill it will take some cooks to get the kinks worked out. Over all very happy with it. Still amazed how easy it is to setup and use.

Finally. So, there was about 18 pounds total uncooked meat. In the end it yielded almost exactly 9 pounds of cooked meat. We ate a pound and I was able to vacuum seal 8 one pound bags for left overs.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Meat to the max! 

Nice job. 

I wonder if the Yoder butt had a lot more fat in it. That would make it more moist and maybe explain the long stall??? You never know with pork butts. I do all mine the same way butt, they don’t always turn out the same. 

I’m sure you’ve already thought about a temp controller. I have a digi Q for my BGE and for those long cooks it’s a lifesaver. I have it pretty much down now and can go almost 12 hours and never touch the vents.


----------



## chaded

When I had my KJ I had a Flameboss and that thing was awesome. I think KJ makes their own brand of one now? 

I will agree with Paul on that it seems that pork butts have their own personality so to speak. I will also say this, kamado or pellet, they both make great food. I have never had a pork butt go to waste on either of them!


----------



## iflyskyhigh

pbuck said:


> Meat to the max!
> 
> Nice job.
> 
> I wonder if the Yoder butt had a lot more fat in it. That would make it more moist and maybe explain the long stall??? You never know with pork butts. I do all mine the same way butt, they don’t always turn out the same.
> 
> I’m sure you’ve already thought about a temp controller. I have a digi Q for my BGE and for those long cooks it’s a lifesaver. I have it pretty much down now and can go almost 12 hours and never touch the vents.


I think you may be right on with your analysis.

I didn’t actually weigh the butts. They looked about the same, but once I pulled them the Yoder butt did look a little bigger. And there is a good chance it had a little more fat.

Whatever. They were both delicious . 

I think I am going to get a temp controller.

I had planned on getting one eventually. Just figured I’d play with it first. Well I played with it and now going to get a temp controller. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iflyskyhigh

chaded said:


> When I had my KJ I had a Flameboss and that thing was awesome. I think KJ makes their own brand of one now?
> 
> I will agree with Paul on that it seems that pork butts have their own personality so to speak. I will also say this, kamado or pellet, they both make great food. I have never had a pork butt go to waste on either of them!


KJ does make a controller now. Not sure which one I will go with. The Yoder’s new controller is built around the FireBoard controller with FireBoard Drive. So it uses the FireBoard app on my iPhone and iPad. It’s pretty slick.

FireBoard has their version 2 coming out next month. Maybe I’ll be able to get the version 1 on sale? The probes that the FireBoard uses are the best I’ve come across. They heavy duty professional quality probes that are completely submersible for cleaning. The wires are super heavy duty.

I have an iGrill that works okay but obviously it doesn’t have a fan controller and the probes are pretty flimsily. I’ve it 4-5 years and Weber has replaced every probe at least once under warranty. And it’s only Bluetooth. So it’s kind of a dinosaur in today’s tech game.

And yes. Both the previous comments about each cut of meat being it own unique thing is spot on. My wife asked yesterday “when’s it gonna be done”. I said bbq is done when it’s done. Can’t take credit for that line. I’ve seen it written a hundred times, but it’s true.

Now the least fun part of BBQing. Grill clean up.  Luckily it’s only supposed to be 93° today. It won’t be 110° till Friday. Better get it done now. Just have to jump in the pool a couple times between grills. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

chaded said:


> When I had my KJ I had a Flameboss and that thing was awesome. I think KJ makes their own brand of one now?
> 
> I will agree with Paul on that it seems that pork butts have their own personality so to speak. I will also say this, kamado or pellet, they both make great food. I have never had a pork butt go to waste on either of them!


I think it’s pretty near impossible to mess up a pork butt. 

Two are going on the stick burner in the AM. One from the grocery store and one from the local butcher, both bone in.


----------



## Billy H

Not a good start , my old faithful Ivation thermometer gave up the ghost this morning. Can’t complain four years and tons of smokes with it. Headed out to Ace hardware when they open . They have The Maverick XR30 in stock . Read mixed reviews on it with most being favorable. We shall see. Would rather do a little more research and order something of my choice but I’m kinda stuck.


----------



## iflyskyhigh

Billy H said:


> I think it’s pretty near impossible to mess up a pork butt.
> 
> Two are going on the stick burner in the AM. One from the grocery store and one from the local butcher, both bone in.


True statement. 

Pork butt...gooood 

Probably one of the easiest cuts to smoke. 

Good luck today. We’re all counting on you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck


----------



## Billy H

Thanks , So I get to Ace of course they really dont have the thermometer in stock arghhh. I drive to the next town and go to ace there. All they had was one, a big green egg branded one. I figure what the hell ,I bought it. What a piece of junk. Wont program, keeps losing connection at only 40 feet. It's going back tomorrow.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Damn Sorry to hear that...


----------



## iflyskyhigh

Billy H said:


> Thanks , So I get to Ace of course they really dont have the thermometer in stock arghhh. I drive to the next town and go to ace there. All they had was one, a big green egg branded one. I figure what the hell ,I bought it. What a piece of junk. Wont program, keeps losing connection at only 40 feet. It's going back tomorrow.


...best laid plans 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Regardless, things are coming along.


----------



## pbuck

My neighbor is from Texas and has a fairly large stick burner. Guys at his workplace always bring in meat for him to do so he smokes something at least once a week. Usually it’s a butt or two and a brisket or ribs on the main rack with some sausage in the warmer. His stuff is always on point. 

Besides the ones on the smoker, he doesn’t own another thermometer. 

Just the other day he brought me over some smoked bologna. He took a big log of beef bologna and scored the outer skin in several places then gave it a good rub and smoked it in the warmer while he did a couple butts. It was pretty dang good!


----------



## Billy H

pbuck said:


> Besides the ones on the smoker, he doesn’t own another thermometer.
> !


 You know, I thought to myself while driving to get a thermometer that I used to do smokes all the time without a fancy digital thermometer. I have come to rely on them pretty heavily anymore.


----------



## pbuck

I might get by without a remote like the maverick but I don’t think I could live without my Thermapen!!


----------



## USMC TBone

Just put a couple pork roasts,that my wife picked up, on the BBQ for dinner tonight. The package said "Fresh Pork Picnic Boneless". I was hoping she'd get the single large bone in roast but this will do. I've done some of the smaller roasts before and they turn out pretty good too. Not quite as juicy, but it still pulls apart well, and you have more surface area for the rub and more bark flavor so that's a plus.

Iflyskyhigh, in your comparison test did you have water pans in each bbq and if so were they the same size? I think if you have a more moist/humid cooking chamber then the stall won't be as bad since you'll get less evaporation of the moisture from the meat. The yoder might not been as humid as the KJ? Or like others have said every pork roast is different, LOL.

My dad does all his smoking on an old Brinkman vertical smoke setup like this...
https://www.amazon.com/Brinkmann-810-5301-C-Smoke-N-Grill-Charcoal-Smoker/dp/B000LNTPIO He doesn't do a whole lot of smoking, the occasional venison roast, does at least a couple turkeys every year, and growing up when we were doing a lot of duck hunting we'd smoke the ducks regularly. The only thermometer he ever used was the one on the lid of his smoker. And it just said, "Warm, Medium, and Hot" LOL. When he was younger like in his teens and twenties, he said he used to use all sorts of contraptions to smoke food. He said he once built a campfire, then set up a rack next it for the food, then covered them both up with a stock tank, and left it cracked just enough on one end for the air to flow, LOL. You do what you gotta do I guess.









Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## iflyskyhigh

USMC TBone said:


> Just put a couple pork roasts,that my wife picked up, on the BBQ for dinner tonight. The package said "Fresh Pork Picnic Boneless". I was hoping she'd get the single large bone in roast but this will do. I've done some of the smaller roasts before and they turn out pretty good too. Not quite as juicy, but it still pulls apart well, and you have more surface area for the rub and more bark flavor so that's a plus.
> 
> Iflyskyhigh, in your comparison test did you have water pans in each bbq and if so were they the same size? I think if you have a more moist/humid cooking chamber then the stall won't be as bad since you'll get less evaporation of the moisture from the meat. The yoder might not been as humid as the KJ? Or like others have said every pork roast is different, LOL.
> 
> My dad does all his smoking on an old Brinkman vertical smoke setup like this...
> https://www.amazon.com/Brinkmann-810-5301-C-Smoke-N-Grill-Charcoal-Smoker/dp/B000LNTPIO He doesn't do a whole lot of smoking, the occasional venison roast, does at least a couple turkeys every year, and growing up when we were doing a lot of duck hunting we'd smoke the ducks regularly. The only thermometer he ever used was the one on the lid of his smoker. And it just said, "Warm, Medium, and Hot" LOL. When he was younger like in his teens and twenties, he said he used to use all sorts of contraptions to smoke food. He said he once built a campfire, then set up a rack next it for the food, then covered them both up with a stock tank, and left it cracked just enough on one end for the air to flow, LOL. You do what you gotta do I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


No water in either. I’ve done with and without water. Can’t say there is much of difference in cooking time, but I really wasn’t comparing either. 

I have noticed with with water it might make the bark a little less crunchy, but again as we’ve discussed, who knows. It may have just been that cut of meat that day?

I’ll try with water next time and let ya know. Those giant pork butts from Costco are so cheap and yield so much food there really isn’t a reason not to cook them often. 

And yes. We are so spoiled with all our gizmos and gadgets. But I like em. I’m sure the first person who traded their washboard for a washing machine said “I don’t need that contraption!”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iflyskyhigh

pbuck said:


> I might get by without a remote like the maverick but I don’t think I could live without my Thermapen!!


150%!

I can’t even begin to tell you how much better my food became and how much time I saved in the end when I had the cold hard facts of temperature at my disposal vs just guessing. 

A coupe years ago I was with my family up in Colorado cooking out and I had my instant read thermometer. Both my uncle and cousin said that was silly. They knew when the food was done by look and feel. I bought both of them one for Christmas. They SWEAR by them now. Couldn’t live without them. Don’t know how they cooked before. Can’t believe how many chicken breast the over or under cooked.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Just unwrapped and brushed some sauce on the ribs. Pork butts still need some time.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks good


----------



## chaded

hokiehunter373 said:


> Cube pork belly or a pork butt
> Season with your favorite rub and let sit overnight
> Smoke at 225-250 for 3 hours
> Throw in a pan with your favorite bbq, some butter, and a little honey
> Cover and cook at 275 for 1.5 hours (should get to IT of 203)
> Uncover and cook for 15-30 mins to thicken sauce
> Eat until you pass out orrrr
> Throw some in a wrap with some cheese. Could add onion, ranch, lettuce, etc.
> Toss on the grill until you char all sides of the wrap and then eat til you pass out


I’m doing this right now. I have a half hour left before I check the temp and thicken the sauce. Did everything the same but also added some apple butter. Can’t wait!


----------



## USMC TBone

Just refueled the Weber. I got a good 4 hrs of cooking put of the first batch of charcoal and it was still going. Just pushed all the still burning charcoal and wood chunks to the side left the top off a few minutes while I added a bunch more unlit charcoal around to the otherside, and some.more fresh wood chunks.

I always add a water pan in my Weber. To me it defintely helps stabilize the BBQ's temperature. I've really noticed a difference between a large and small water pan. I saw some steam coming off the water when adding some fresh charcoal so I know its adding a bit of moisture as well to the cooking chamber as well. Normally where I live it's hot and dry so any extra moisture during the cook helps keep the meat from drying out. Today however its muggy and raining.

I do love my Maverick, especially using ot on a charcoal grill. I had tried before wothout when I was learning the ways of the Q, but struggled. Then I bought a cheap dial type oven thermometer, but I had to lift the lid to check the temp, and that of course just throws the temp off. Then one day I saw the Maverick ET-732 at a local Ace store and remembered reading about it on AmazingRibs.com. For $40 I bought it and smoking and BBQ'ing on the Weber Kettle has never been easier. Don't habe to lift the lid to check temp, can monitor both meat and oven temp. Just use the bottom vent to adjust or stabilize the temp. If I was more experienced I might be able to get away from using it, but its just so easy that I might as well use it while I have it 

Recently I bought a folding ThermoPro TP-19 instant read thermometer for doing steaks and such and man I love it as well. Fold out the probe and it turns itself on. If you set it down for a while it turns off. As soon as you pick it up it turns back on again. Also has a handy magnet for sticking it to the fridge or other metal surfaces. The display automatically rotates so you can read it upside down. Hopefully it lasts at least half as long as my Maverick.









Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Good stuff guys. No smoking here......just throwing some venison burgers and beef burgers on the flames.


----------



## USMC TBone

nicko said:


> Good stuff guys. No smoking here......just throwing some venison burgers and beef burgers on the flames.


Sounds tasty as well!

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Butts finally done after 11 hours. I was surprised at the different flavor between the grocery store butt and the one from the butcher which was antibiotic and hormone free. No comparison. Doubtful I’ll buy at the grocery again.


----------



## WifeHatesMe

Been smoking for about 6 years and have never once done a beef brisket. Done ribs, pork butts, tenderloins, all parts of the chicken, venison, turkey, hog, fish, and I am sure I am missing a few things, but never a brisket. Thats changing this coming weekend as I am firing up a 12# wagyu brisket. For those that do brisket often, I would like some input. Internet searches seem to be split between 200 and 225. I think I am going to error on the side of caution and go 200, at least to start for the first 10 hours or so. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Billy H

Wow Wagyu ,, My wife would hate me too if spent that kind of coin on bbq. Smoking Brisket isn't black magic like a lot of folks think it is. I always do mine at 225. Good luck.


----------



## iflyskyhigh

WifeHatesMe said:


> Been smoking for about 6 years and have never once done a beef brisket. Done ribs, pork butts, tenderloins, all parts of the chicken, venison, turkey, hog, fish, and I am sure I am missing a few things, but never a brisket. Thats changing this coming weekend as I am firing up a 12# wagyu brisket. For those that do brisket often, I would like some input. Internet searches seem to be split between 200 and 225. I think I am going to error on the side of caution and go 200, at least to start for the first 10 hours or so. What are your thoughts?


I have re created several of the brisket cooks I have seen done on YouTube.

This turned out to be one of my favorites.

It’s not the only thing, but temp has a lot to do with how long you have to cook. If you have unlimited time slow it down with lower temps. It can lead to some really tender meat because it gives it plenty of time to break down the fat and collagen. Conversely it also has the potential to dry it out. Ask me how I know. As many others have said, there is no correct answer. Just start off with a plan and be prepared to adjust as necessary. 


https://youtu.be/uxkU-I7e63E


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Dang! Talk about pressure! We’ll just by-pass all the cheapo choice and prime briskets and go straight to a wagyu for our first time. Lol!


----------



## hokiehunter373

chaded said:


> I’m doing this right now. I have a half hour left before I check the temp and thicken the sauce. Did everything the same but also added some apple butter. Can’t wait!


How'd they turn out?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck with the brisket...

Creek stone farms has a great brisket too, very pricey though, even more than wagyu...and much better than Omaha which is even more yet....I think a 12lb from Omaha runs abut 200 where as creek stone is 180iah...you can get a 12lb wagyu from snake river for 130...

I run mine these days at 250, fat side down first hour then one flip with cap on top the rest of the cook.


----------



## WifeHatesMe

Side note- I didn't jump straight to the cut by personal choice. My buddy's neighbor owns a meat market and owes my buddy for some work. They had negotiated that the neighbor would basically pay in meat so my buddy grabbed the wagyu and gave it to me to smoke for a gathering he will be coming to at my house. Win win win for all parties. 

Appreciate the feedback, but it also seems split in here!


----------



## pbuck

WifeHatesMe said:


> Side note- I didn't jump straight to the cut by personal choice. My buddy's neighbor owns a meat market and owes my buddy for some work. They had negotiated that the neighbor would basically pay in meat so my buddy grabbed the wagyu and gave it to me to smoke for a gathering he will be coming to at my house. Win win win for all parties.
> 
> Appreciate the feedback, but it also seems split in here!


Lol! Well good deal then! 

Hope it turns out great!

Side note..my wife could eat only veggies and be happy so I’ve only done a few brisket points. That way I don’t end up with 8# of leftover meat. I’ve never done a whole packer...yet. 

But, I’ve read enough about doing brisket to know that a good cut of meat goes a long way in having it turn out well so you’re covered there. I’ve also learned that there are a multitude of ways to cook one which makes it confusing as to how start. You’ll just have to pick a winner and go with it.

Good luck! And now that you’ve posted on here, pics of the cook and finished product are mandatory. Lol!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Let me know if there are any homes for sale in your neighborhood


----------



## chaded

hokiehunter373 said:


> How'd they turn out?


Pretty good!


----------



## noclueo2

Father's day ideas, my pops is a pretty big into smoking and was wondering if you guys had any gift ideas. Little gadgets, cuts of meat and so on...

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

A good tomahawk steak always makes a nice gift for someone who enjoys smoking or barbecuing








There’s a little bit of novelty with it as well.


----------



## iflyskyhigh

12-Ringer said:


> A good tomahawk steak always makes a nice gift for someone who enjoys smoking or barbecuing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There’s a little bit of novelty with it as well.


I accept your gift. Thank you. My address is in bound  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## noclueo2

12-Ringer said:


> A good tomahawk steak always makes a nice gift for someone who enjoys smoking or barbecuing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There’s a little bit of novelty with it as well.


That's good idea, how do you fit it in the smoker 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

For the experienced smokers, I am doing some wild turkey breast meat into pulled turkey bbq. I've always used a crock pot. If I wanted to add some smoke flavor should I smoke the first hour and move the crock pot or Dutch oven to finish or should I use the crock pot/oven until the shred and add sauce point then put in a pan in the smoker to absorb some flavor.

I don't see anyway to get such a lean cut done completely in the smoker and still have it fall apart tender. I've smoked and sliced thin before with good results but want it pulled bbq this time 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Smoke until it hits around 130 then move to crock pot with your favorite sauces....you won’t regret it


----------



## USMC TBone

12-Ringer said:


> Smoke until it hits around 130 then move to crock pot with your favorite sauces....you won’t regret it


I think sounds like a good course of action. I think of you try to smoke the Turkey breast to a hot temp lkke 190 or 200 to get it to pull apart it might be pretty dry by then. Of course if you had a spare breast just to test it out...

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Another “ old wives tale” smoke today. Got a nice chuck roast going.








Lightly seasoned and on the offset.








First run with the new maverick thermometer.








Was thinking brisket today but my butcher didn’t have any. Went to Costco and they wanted 95$ for a brisket. Went with a chuck roast instead.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Billy H said:


> Another “ old wives tale” smoke today. Got a nice chuck roast going.
> View attachment 7170969
> 
> 
> Lightly seasoned and on the offset.
> View attachment 7170971
> 
> 
> First run with the new maverick thermometer.
> View attachment 7170973
> 
> 
> Was thinking brisket today but my butcher didn’t have any. Went to Costco and they wanted 95$ for a brisket. Went with a chuck roast instead.


Report back on the Maverick! I’m wanting to get that or something similar. Good call in the chuck.


----------



## iflyskyhigh

Billy H said:


> Another “ old wives tale” smoke today. Got a nice chuck roast going.
> View attachment 7170969
> 
> 
> Lightly seasoned and on the offset.
> View attachment 7170971
> 
> 
> First run with the new maverick thermometer.
> View attachment 7170973
> 
> 
> Was thinking brisket today but my butcher didn’t have any. Went to Costco and they wanted 95$ for a brisket. Went with a chuck roast instead.


I’m interested in the chuck. I need to try something new. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

150* Ready to put in some beef stock to finish up. 









In the stock with some onion and foil cover till it hits 185/190 and hope for the best.


----------



## USMC TBone

I've done some chick roast on my Weber. I just slow roast them over smoke until about about 140, then sear all sides over the hot coals or heated gas grill. Then take it inside and let it rest about 15 mins or so. Comes out about medium with some pink inside. It's not as tender or juicy as rib roast or prime rib, but it's still tasty, juicy, and can cut it easy enough with a butter knife. And for a fraction of the price of rib roast.

I'm curious if you get it up to 190 if you'll be able to pull it like pulled pork or something. I like the idea of putting in foil with the onions, and beef broth! May have to try this. Let us know how it comes out!

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

Also want to hear a report in the new Macerick! What model, and how did it do? Did you get decent range/reception for the handheld reciever?

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

2 small fillets and 2 petite tenders (teres major)

In what has become my signature sweet heat marinade.

Super simple...
Honey
Wochestershire
Sriracha 

Been marinading since noon...into the 275 degree smoke until it hits 120, then quick 2-min sear on each side 

More to come...


----------



## Billy H

I pulled the chuck at 190 and let it rest for about 45 minutes. Got to say it turned out damn good . Nice and tender, juicy as can be and great flavor, not brisket but about as close as your gonna get. Sliced and put on a roll with some horseradish. Would not have had to go much longer to be pullable for pulled beef. I think another 20* would have got it there. 








As far as the maverick, it is the XR-50 model. Four probe. Very easy to program. I checked all four probes and they were within 1* of each other. Nice to be able to monitor multiple meats at once. Unlike my old ivation you program everything at the transmitter rather then the receiver. You can turn the alarm silent at the grill and still get an alarm at the remote unit that you can silence with a push of a button. Each probe can be set for high and low and can be seen simultaneously on the screen, nice feature. Range is fantastic I get signal pretty much anywhere around here I go. I walked at Least 300 feet away and didn’t lose connection. Pretty happy with it.


----------



## manhanriverbuck

Billy H said:


> I pulled the chuck at 190 and let it rest for about 45 minutes. Got to say it turned out damn good . Nice and tender, juicy as can be and great flavor, not brisket but about as close as your gonna get. Sliced and put on a roll with some horseradish. Would not have had to go much longer to be pullable for pulled beef. I think another 20* would have got it there.
> View attachment 7171369
> 
> 
> As far as the maverick, it is the XR-50 model. Four probe. Very easy to program. I checked all four probes and they were within 1* of each other. Nice to be able to monitor multiple meats at once. Unlike my old ivation you program everything at the transmitter rather then the receiver. You can turn the alarm silent at the grill and still get an alarm at the remote unit that you can silence with a push of a button. Each probe can be set for high and low and can be seen simultaneously on the screen, nice feature. Range is fantastic I get signal pretty much anywhere around here I go. I walked at Least 300 feet away and didn’t lose connection. Pretty happy with it.


Looks awesome!!! Did me some old standby baby-backs with meatchurch honey hog and the other with voodoo, just the right mix of sweet and spicy!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jager69

Looks really good!


----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## Billy H

manhanriverbuck said:


> Looks awesome!!! Did me some old standby baby-backs with meatchurch honey hog and the other with voodoo, just the right mix of sweet and spicy!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds quite tasty


----------



## USMC TBone

I think I'm going to have to pick up a couple of chuck roasts next time my wife or I venture out to the dreaded store.

Although... :thinking: I do have about a 2.5 lb venison rump roast in the freezer  I might have to give it a similar treatment.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## iflyskyhigh

USMC TBone said:


> I think I'm going to have to pick up a couple of chuck roasts next time my wife or I venture out to the dreaded store.
> 
> Although... :thinking: I do have about a 2.5 lb venison rump roast in the freezer  I might have to give it a similar treatment.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


[emoji38] I just added it to my grocery list too. 

I do all our grocery shopping. It’s always been a miserable experience, but these day’s it’s downright depressing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

My wife's been going once a week. It's her escape from the house and kids since she's a teacher and been stuck at home with them since mid March. This has been pretty hard on the kids (4 yrs and 6 yrs old), because she's home with them but not really available or able to give them the attention they want. She doesn't even look forward to going shopping either. She used to say how nice and peaceful it was to go shopping without the kids, before all this happened.

I've been going into work most of the time, but have started teleworking a couple days a week now. Guess I'll have some time to try some new things this summer 

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Had to take what I could get this morning. Only 2 racks of baby backs they had at my local grocery store. One was a real baby lol! 

Small one has Dizzy Pig pork rub and the large one has my own concoction.


----------



## Billy H

Yikes those are baby!


----------



## RavinHood

Not sure if I’m good enough to post here




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

RavinHood said:


> Not sure if I’m good enough to post here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heck yeah you are! Looks great!


----------



## pbuck

I just pulled mine off. Haven’t cut into one yet.


----------



## pbuck




----------



## Billy H

RavinHood said:


> Not sure if I’m good enough to post here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think so. Looks great! 



PBuck good lookin Q as usual.


----------



## nicko

I’m not a rib guy but these pics are starting to change my mind.

Do you guys prefer dry rubs or sauces for ribs?


----------



## RavinHood

nicko said:


> I’m not a rib guy but these pics are starting to change my mind.
> 
> Do you guys prefer dry rubs or sauces for ribs?












I do both to give my guest option. My second is more of a glaze then a sauce. I like licking my fingers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

nicko said:


> I’m not a rib guy but these pics are starting to change my mind.
> 
> Do you guys prefer dry rubs or sauces for ribs?


Likewise. I've never really been a rib guy either. I think I've had ribs a couple times. One time I remember and they were damn good, but it was from a small bbq outfit catering a wedding. The ribs were nice and smoky and easily came off the bone. I'm thinking I want to give them a try. Especially after seeing your ribs pbuck and RavinHood! 

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

nicko said:


> I’m not a rib guy but these pics are starting to change my mind.
> 
> Do you guys prefer dry rubs or sauces for ribs?


I do both but overall, I think I prefer to sauce and let it caramelize on the smoker. 

I cheated on these and just sauced with plain ol SBR. Normally I like a little thinner home made sauce but was too busy to make my own today. 



Billy H said:


> I think so. Looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> PBuck good lookin Q as usual.


Thanks, Billy. Your stuff is always on point.


----------



## grouse

3-2-1 method for ribs. Never go back.


----------



## nicko

Good info guys. As for the ribs, beef or pork?


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> Good info guys. As for the ribs, beef or pork?


If your not real experienced with ribs defintly go with pork ribs. Grouse is spot on with the 3-2-1 method. Pretty much foolproof. A basic rub like Famous Dave's rib rub and a light glaze of SBR at the end will make you happy. I've tasted lots of ribs that were ruined by folks trying to get too fancy with the rub.


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Billy H said:


> If your not real experienced with ribs defintly go with pork ribs. Grouse is spot on with the 3-2-1 method. Pretty much foolproof. A basic rub like Famous Dave's rib rub and a light glaze of SBR at the end will make you happy. I've tasted lots of ribs that were ruined by folks trying to get too fancy with the rub.


100% agree. I've came back to this combo every single time.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Put together a fatty for dinner tonight ... ground beef/sausage mix wrapped with bacon, stuffed with red onion, spinach, and mild cheddar, sauced with SBR






































Into the 300 applewood smoke...I’ll share update when it’s done

Joe


----------



## Billy H

Looks good Joe , is the spinach there to make it healthy.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Looks good Joe , is the spinach there to make it healthy.


At least I can tell the cardiologist I added a leafy green to my diet:wink:


----------



## Gene94

Wow looks good! And I love spinach. My favorite use for spinach right now is tossing a bunch in scrambled eggs as they finish. Just long enough to wilt it good. Love the flavor.

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## USMC TBone

That makes my heart heart, but my mouth drool LOL.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Looks good Joe! 

That’s kinda like a throwback cook. It’s been a few Thousand pages ago when the last fatty was made. Lol!


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> Looks good Joe!
> 
> That’s kinda like a throwback cook. It’s been a few Thousand pages ago when the last fatty was made. Lol!


a few thousand delicious pages....speaking of which I though it might be cool for those that frequent this thread to share their favorite or most used recipe from the thread

for me, its probably the pastrami, pork belly burnt ends, and the scallop recipe.....I've used them over and over, tweaking until I found what works for me. 

I know I've gotten a lot of great response from the apple butter/apple cider vinegar pork shoulders/butts that I shared back when...


----------



## Billy H

PBucks Pastrami for me for sure. I don’t mind using every bit of my venison blackstrap making that. I even tried it once with buffalo meat. Another good one was a version of an atomic buffalo turd Someone posted. 

Honestly all the stuff posted here is worth a try. It’s very cool that guys are willing to share what works for them.


----------



## WifeHatesMe

Well, the wagyu ended up turning out awesome. Was actually a 18.5# brisket, not 11# like I initially thought I was getting myself into. Watched some of Aaron Franklin's videos on trimming and just went low and slow. Wrapped in butcher paper at 160 and pulled at 200. Everyone at the party loved it and the guy that had me smoke it said I have ruined brisket for him at restaurants now. Guess that's a good thing.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Now that’s some meat!!!


----------



## WifeHatesMe

I clearly don't know how to use the forum very well. More pics updated in original post.

I used some of the fat trimmings and ran them through my grinder, mixed at a ratio of about 85/15 with mule deer, and made some sliders for an appetizer. I actually think those turned out just as good as the brisket itself.


----------



## pbuck

Wow! Excellent job!


----------



## 12-Ringer

WifeHatesMe said:


> I clearly don't know how to use the forum very well. More pics updated in original post.
> 
> I used some of the fat trimmings and ran them through my grinder, mixed at a ratio of about 85/15 with mule deer, and made some sliders for an appetizer. I actually think those turned out just as good as the brisket itself.



I save all of my trimmings and if I don't mix with a grind they make excellent crab bait or cut in strips for flounder !!


----------



## USMC TBone

Really wishing I lived closer to the ocean (its about a 5 or 6 hr drive for me) and that I had a boat to take out there. But for now I'll settle for freshwater and my canoe. I wonder how the trimmings would work for poor man's lobster bait (crayfish/crawfish).

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## noclueo2

12-Ringer said:


> I save all of my trimmings and if I don't mix with a grind they make excellent crab bait or cut in strips for flounder !!


Delaware bay? Catch that size all day in Raritan Bay but they have to be 18" [emoji45]

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Indian River Bay mostly some the Rehoboth and DE bays as well...we were at 18 for a few years and they dropped last year....can’t tell you how many more live because the 1”.

We have a 25’ Pontoon which is perfect for the fam and my cousin has 20’ center console for when we want to hit the ocean...for the first time in a long tome we did much better last year in the bays as opposed to the ocean. 

Most of what we caught and kept were between 18-19 as opposed to the legal 17...we throw a lot back...probably released as many “keepers” as we kept.

We killed the crabs last year....a full bushel every trip and there were times when we went every day of the week.

Beef and pork fat/skin work very well in mesh bags for crabs and cut in strips for flounder and blues....lasts much longer than squid when the croakers etc...start hitting. We cut our strips about 1” wide at top and 5” long...the bigger the better. No smel so the wife and kids have no issue handling it.

fat/skin from one pork shoulder can last most of the summer if cut right and we’re in the water a lot...use a lot as trailer on 1-2oz Spros

Also work very well in spot traps for those who trap spot for striper bait


----------



## Straw

I'm looking for some opinions on a new grill-smoker. I want to be able to smoke and sear with about a 700 dollar budget. What would you recommend. Thank you


----------



## mSaLL150

RavinHood said:


> Not sure if I’m good enough to post here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure looks good enough for me!


----------



## Billy H

WifeHatesMe said:


> Well, the wagyu ended up turning out awesome. Was actually a 18.5# brisket, not 11# like I initially thought I was getting myself into. Watched some of Aaron Franklin's videos on trimming and just went low and slow. Wrapped in butcher paper at 160 and pulled at 200. Everyone at the party loved it and the guy that had me smoke it said I have ruined brisket for him at restaurants now. Guess that's a good thing.


 Looking at that raw hunk-o-brisket the saying "Go Big Or Go Home " Comes to mind. :thumbs_up


----------



## tonybart55

Idk why I sit here and read through all of these posts. I’m trying to lose weight and this just makes me hungry lol [emoji23] I’ve been day dreaming about smoking my own food for a while, I’ve already decided that once I get enough saved up my next purchase is gonna be a smoker. Can’t wait!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iflyskyhigh

tonybart55 said:


> Idk why I sit here and read through all of these posts. I’m trying to lose weight and this just makes me hungry lol [emoji23] I’ve been day dreaming about smoking my own food for a while, I’ve already decided that once I get enough saved up my next purchase is gonna be a smoker. Can’t wait!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Smoked meats are KETO! [emoji38] 

I lost 50 pounds about 8-9 years ago. Not totally keto, but mostly proteins. Ride about 3000-4000 miles a year. Best shape of my life at 46 (and I was a college athlete, wish I knew then what I know now...but don’t we all)

I eat BBQ like it’s my job. I use sauce but not a ton and try to keep it low sugar. 

Fat doesn’t make you fat. Sugar and simple carbs do. 

Eat more meat [emoji491] [emoji3052]!!!!

Think of buying a smoker as part of your weight loss plan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

iflyskyhigh said:


> Smoked meats are KETO! [emoji38]
> 
> I lost 50 pounds about 8-9 years ago. Not totally keto, but mostly proteins. Ride about 3000-4000 miles a year. Best shape of my life at 46 (and I was a college athlete, wish I knew then what I know now...but don’t we all)
> 
> I eat BBQ like it’s my job. I use sauce but not a ton and try to keep it low sugar.
> 
> Fat doesn’t make you fat. Sugar and simple carbs do.
> 
> Eat more meat [emoji491] [emoji3052]!!!!
> 
> Think of buying a smoker as part of your weight loss plan.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amen main you nailed it all


----------



## pbuck

iflyskyhigh said:


> Smoked meats are KETO! [emoji38]
> 
> I lost 50 pounds about 8-9 years ago. Not totally keto, but mostly proteins. Ride about 3000-4000 miles a year. Best shape of my life at 46 (and I was a college athlete, wish I knew then what I know now...but don’t we all)
> 
> I eat BBQ like it’s my job. I use sauce but not a ton and try to keep it low sugar.
> 
> Fat doesn’t make you fat. Sugar and simple carbs do.
> 
> Eat more meat [emoji491] [emoji3052]!!!!
> 
> Think of buying a smoker as part of your weight loss plan.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Truth. 

But, 10-12 years ago I was riding 6000-7000+ miles a year. I was pretty much on the bike every day and rode the trainer through the winter. I could eat ANYTHING!! Lol!!! 

The oil and gas boom in this area ruined that diet. [emoji2959]


----------



## iflyskyhigh

pbuck said:


> Truth.
> 
> But, 10-12 years ago I was riding 6000-7000+ miles a year. I was pretty much on the bike every day and rode the trainer through the winter. I could eat ANYTHING!! Lol!!!
> 
> The oil and gas boom in this area ruined that diet. [emoji2959]


Wow! That’s a serious time commitment. Nice work!

Eat away!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

iflyskyhigh said:


> Wow! That’s a serious time commitment. Nice work!
> 
> Eat away!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol! That was several years and lbs. ago. I’m lucky to get 1000 miles now and I look it.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> Lol! That was several years and lbs. ago. I’m lucky to get 1000 miles now and I look it.


I need 28 more miles and I will have 1000 combined miles on my bikes since 3/14 (road, mountain, and Peleton)....I've also added 156 foot miles over the same period of time as well...not all running, most walking/hiking. I'm not one of these dorks who thinks the steps I take between the couch and fridge count for something...the foot miles are continuous miles ... doing what I can to help keep me on this side of the dirt (haha) while I eat pounds of red meat...


Hey Straw....I can't get a good sear on my Traeger..., but have been very happy with everything about it....has performed very well, probes are accurate, the one issue I had at the end of year one was handled tremendously by CS

I'm sure someone will chime in with some smokers that can get you a sear...I'm suspecting all of the egg and komandos get that done.


----------



## iflyskyhigh

Straw said:


> I'm looking for some opinions on a new grill-smoker. I want to be able to smoke and sear with about a 700 dollar budget. What would you recommend. Thank you


It’s gonna be tough in that price range. 

My Yoder YS640s will sear really well directly over the burn pot with grill grates installed. It gets up to 600°. I like to smoke the steak at 225° till about 110°-115° then sear it for a minute or two a side. Tastes amazing. That being said it’s not the most efficient method. Takes a lot of pellets to get up to 600° and good pellets, while not expensive, and not cheap either. And the Yoder is one of the most expensive pellet grills out there.

I don’t know a lot of other pellet smokers that will get that hot. I know there are some that claim too, but people have expressed doubts.

I’ve said it before here, but if I could only have one grill it would be my Kamado. They can do everything, and they can do everything pretty darn good. But again $700 probably isn’t going to get you there.

For $700 and of the better Chinese made pellets grills will probably get you to 3/4 of where you want to be. 

I’ve heard really good reports on the Rec-Tec grills and the Grilla Grills. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

For well under $700 you can sear and smoke on a Weber Kettle grill, or find a good offset barrel smoker/grill.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## iflyskyhigh

USMC TBone said:


> For well under $700 you can sear and smoke on a Weber Kettle grill, or find a good offset barrel smoker/grill.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


True statement. Sorry I forgot to mention that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iflyskyhigh

Sorry, accidental duplicate. Tapatalk iPhone bug


----------



## Billy H

Look on craigslist. Some great deals are there. If I was in the market for a new pit I'd be all over this thing with no hesitation. 

https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/for/d/chadds-ford-authentic-austin-texas-bbq/7110989424.html


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Look on craigslist. Some great deals are there. If I was in the market for a new pit I'd be all over this thing with no hesitation.
> 
> https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/for/d/chadds-ford-authentic-austin-texas-bbq/7110989424.html


Great price for that ....

Joe


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> Great price for that ....
> 
> Joe


Looks like somebody snapped that thing up. Knew it wouldn't last. Maybe Straw bought it.


----------



## nicko

Straw said:


> I'm looking for some opinions on a new grill-smoker. I want to be able to smoke and sear with about a 700 dollar budget. What would you recommend. Thank you


If you keep an eye out on FB marketplace or craigslist, you can find a used kamado like BGE or Kamado Joe that will fit your cooking needs and budget. Actually, you could get all of that with a Weber Smokey Mountain cooker at half of your budget. A WSM 18” goes for $329 around here in SE PA. Use the full body cooker for smoking or take the body off and put the cooking grate right over the coals for high temp searing.


----------



## USMC TBone

Anyone try the Vision branded Kamado style grills? I may not be able to afford a BGE or KJ, but these look pretty good too.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Vision-...coal-Grill-with-Grill-Cover-S-4C1D1/202926563

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## iflyskyhigh

Been a couple of productive evening. 

Did a spatchcock chicken with corn on the cob last night and burgers with pretzel buns tonight.

Man, I know they are ridiculously priced, but nothing cooks like these Kamados.

Hands down, best chicken I’ve even had. Nothing else can create skin like that...not even my high end pellet grill sitting right next to it. The only thing that can come close is is a good ole Weber Kettle. But that radiant heat off the dome of the Kamado is a game changer.

The way they retain heat and recover temp almost instantly is awesome.

The SlöRoller insert for the Kamado is slick.

I’m not given up my Yoder Pellet Grill anytime soon, but I’m definitely an evangelist for the church of Kamado.




















































Oh, and my son caught his first bass today! It was a MONSTER! Awesome weekend. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iflyskyhigh

USMC TBone said:


> Anyone try the Vision branded Kamado style grills? I may not be able to afford a BGE or KJ, but these look pretty good too.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Vision-...coal-Grill-with-Grill-Cover-S-4C1D1/202926563
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


One of my buddies has one. They are pretty good.

I looked at several of the less expensive Kamados years ago. So my info may be outdated. 

Like any charcoal grill it’s about controlling air flow. And the lower end grills just don’t have that down quite as well as BGE and KJ. 

That’s not to say you can’t get it to do what you want, but because they leak a little more I don’t think you can just set it and walk away. There are also a ton of hacks floating around the internet on how to seal them up a little better. Just takes a little work. 

I know Louisiana Grills also makes a Kamado that Costco often carries. I’ve flown the owners of that company before. They are a stand up family. Good people. Good products. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

I totally agree with the best chicken claim. 

Maybe try one without the sloroller the next time. The past few chickens I’ve done I’ve left out the heat deflector and cooked directly over the coals on the raised grid at 390-400 deg. 

The juices dripping down into the hot coals creates steam and smoke that just seems to add something to the taste and the bottom of the bird has extra crispy deliciousness.

And congrats to the little guy! Nice fish!!


----------



## iflyskyhigh

pbuck said:


> I totally agree with the best chicken claim.
> 
> Maybe try one without the sloroller the next time. The past few chickens I’ve done I’ve left out the heat deflector and cooked directly over the coals on the raised grid at 390-400 deg.
> 
> The juices dripping down into the hot coals creates steam and smoke that just seems to add something to the taste and the bottom of the bird has extra crispy deliciousness.
> 
> And congrats to the little guy! Nice fish!!


I shall do that! I was worried it would scorch the bottom before it cooked through, but I shall take your word for it and proceed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

iflyskyhigh said:


> I shall do that! I was worried it would scorch the bottom before it cooked through, but I shall take your word for it and proceed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It gets a little char on it but doesn’t burn it beyond recognition lol! Call me crazy but I think that adds to the flavor. 

In the past I’ve always done them indirect but a lot of guys on the BGE forum do them direct but with the grid raised up a little. Doing so keeps the fire a little further away so it’s not quite as hot. I bought a wire rack that sets my grid up about 3-4” from normal but It looks like your KJ already has the adjustable rack height set up. There’s always little tips and tricks to learn. 

I did brine mine for about 6 hours in a basic brine with some soy sauce and garlic and onion powder thrown in.


----------



## pbuck

This “whole” chicken thing is getting out of hand. (Pun intended). 

Since we’re expecting storms tomorrow afternoon, wifey wants me to cook one in the morning so we can have it for dinner. So, I stuck a whole bird in the brine a few hours ago and I’ll take it out later before I go to bed.

Brine recipe...

1 gal. water
3/4 c kosher salt
2/3 c brown sugar
3/4 c soy sauce
1/4 c olive oil
1 tbsp garlic powder
1 tbsp onion powder


----------



## nicko

Our neighbor gave me some fresh Seabass from a recent trip he made in New Jersey. Completely fresh and not frozen, absolutely zero fishy smell. Seasoned it it up tonight with my go to mahi-mahi blackened spices and sautéed it up with some olive oil in a tinfoil pan for fish tacos. Super mild and delicious. Would post pics but the filters were very thin and broke apart easily when flipping so aesthetics are not there.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Do the same thing with flounder and striped bass all the time GREAT way to eat them, quick too and no fried smell....although a good fish fry is hard to beat


----------



## pbuck

iflyskyhigh said:


> I shall do that! I was worried it would scorch the bottom before it cooked through, but I shall take your word for it and proceed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just pulled the bird I did this morning off. It’s charred but not un edible. 

Breast temps were 165-170 and thighs were 190 ish. 

Cooked it at around 375 but it got away from me for a few minutes and it went to 420. Took about 45 minutes but it was a fairly small bird. 

Broken leg doesn’t look so good.


----------



## tonybart55

pbuck said:


> Just pulled the bird I did this morning off. It’s charred but not un edible.
> 
> Breast temps were 165-170 and thighs were 190 ish.
> 
> Cooked it at around 375 but it got away from me for a few minutes and it went to 420. Took about 45 minutes but it was a fairly small bird.
> 
> Broken leg doesn’t look so good.


Still looks good to me, I’ll eat it if y’all don’t want too lol  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

I'd be fighting for the nice charred pieces , I can almost taste it through to screen.


----------



## USMC TBone

The bitter, too charred bits break or brush off easy enough. The stuff that stays is tasty and crispy or a bit chewy like jerky. Either way its tasty and flavorful. Too bad my wife and kids don't like those parts (insert sarcasm).

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Ok, if there’s better chicken out there, I need to taste it!!! Lol! Even cold it’s delicious. After a few tries with different rubs I think I’ve hit on the perfect combo. 

Of course the thunderstorms we were sposed to get haven’t arrived. My plan of having the bird cooked early wasn’t needed so it won’t be as crispy. 











I posted the brine recipe above and here’s the rub recipe. I use this on wings too. I highly recommend trying the brine and rub if you plan on doing any chicken. 

1 tbsp. kosher salt
1 tbsp. black pepper
1 tbsp. chili powder 
1 tbsp. paprika
1 tsp. ground cummin
1 tsp. garlic powder


----------



## iflyskyhigh

I’ll try that rub. 

Bird looks good. Most of the stuff right on the bottom you won’t eat anyway. 

I have to agree. I finished the left overs yesterday cold as well. Some for lunch some for dinner. Dipped the pieces in hummus. It was tasty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Just got a text from my brother in Seattle...


----------



## iflyskyhigh

pbuck said:


> Just got a text from my brother in Seattle...













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

Want to run an idea by y'all...

I'm going to be doing a pork shoulder/butt Sat night through the morning, hopefully finishing up a little before noon for my mom's 70'th birthday. The package of meat I got from the store says "pork picnic roast". I've done these before and they turn out great especially taking the internal temperature up to 205 F. The bone slides right out. And the meat pulls apart easily.

Normally I just keep cooking through the stall and don't wrap or tent it. This is a 10 lb roast and I dont think I've done one this big before. 

My idea is to cook this as any other pork roast, set the BBQ up for indirect, cooking temp of 225 - 265 (it's a Weber Kettle and I try to keep it in the 240 ball park, LOL), and cook until internal temp of 205 F. Nothing new there. Now I'm thinking that about halfway through "the stall" to put the roast into a boat or dish of foil, pour in some apple juice or cider, and then seal it up, or leave just a little opening in the foil. I'm hoping this will speed up the cook since it should cut down on the stall time, and I'm thinking the apple cider in the foil package will help steam and maybe add some sweet apple flavor to the meat as it finishes up. 

I've heard of some people putting apple juice in the water pan, bit what about in the foil with the meat.

Your thoughts?

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Yes, that should work without a problem. I’ve done that several times on roasts even into the 15 to 18 pound range when I know that time is not on my side. I’d recommend taking it to about 160 to 165° IT before you foil. In my general experience once you wrap it you’re cutting the second half of the cook time about in half. For example, if I was expecting the total cook to be in the 20 hour range and it hits 165IT at about hour 9, instead of having about 11 hours left I have about 5-7.

If you do this might I suggest that once it hits the 165, you take it out coat the entire cut with apple butter. Put about 1/2 inch to 1 inch of a 50-50 blend of apple cider vinegar and apple juice in the pan. Put an elevated rack in the pan. Put the cut back in the pan on the elevated rack, you really don’t want it sitting in all of the liquid. Foil the entire pan and back onto the heat. Your guests will be lining up to thank you later.

As you well know exact times depend on a host of factors. Your Cut will already cook faster with the bone in as opposed to boneless as once the bone gets hot it serves to help cook from the inside out. 

I would suspect a 10 pound bone in roast, cooked in this way, would likely take between 10 to 12 hours, providing you’re maintaining temperature is between 225 and 250. Don't forget the rest....minimum hour in a cooler packed with towels..

Most people know that once a cut reaches 140° it doesn’t accept more smoke into the cut. So some people follow the same practice I detailed above, however they wrap it sooner, once it hits 145 to 150. From my experience the stalls, especially on larger cuts of meat tend to happen around 160°. I Prefer to wrap the cut during or as close to the stall as possible.

The great thing about backyard smoking, is that everybody has their own little twist on things. Take this for what it is, just my insight based on my years of experience. I’m sure a few others will chime in with their ideas and you may even find something that works better for you. I hope at least I gave you something to think about. Good luck and be sure to share the details and of course pictures


----------



## clay target guy

I put apple juice in my water pan, about a 50/50 mix and smoke a pork butt for about 4-5 hours then wrap in foil and cook til it hits 195. I pull it off the smoker and put it in a ice chest (hot box) and let it rest for 1 hour minimum (2-3 is better) then unfoil it and tear it up.


----------



## DeanZane

lmao this post reminded me of EpicMealTime if anyone remebers them on youtube haha. The obsession they had with bacon was amazing


----------



## USMC TBone

I remember someone mentioning, slathering apple butter on a pork roast before. I might have to try that sometime since we dont have any apple butter. 

I also remember people talking about adding the apple juice to the water pan.

I'll let y'all know what I end up doing and how it turns out. I'll try to get some pics, sometimes it gets busy during the shredding/cutting times and I forget to do them then, LOL.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Was just talking to my bbq’ing neighbor about doing pork butts. 

In the past he’s never done it but just recently started foil wrapping tightly with a little apple juice for the last couple hours. He also cooked them at 250-275 which is higher than normal and said they finished quicker but still turned out excellent. I’ve never foiled mine cause I love a good crunchy bark but he said the bark was still fairly hard and didn’t really soften up like he expected. 

As usual he never uses a thermometer for anything but pit temps so he had no idea what the IT was when he wrapped it or when he pulled it. No help there for us Thermapen addicts lol! 

So, if you’re looking to do a butt a with little faster cook time, foil it and bump the temp up a bit. I’m going to try it next time.


----------



## USMC TBone

Honestly I've heard pork butts are hard to mess up and I believe, LOL. I've done mine without the foil and it seems like the stall and those last 10 degrees still take forever. So I've been a little impatient and bumped the temp up to 275 or so to finish, or power through the last part of the stall. Still comes out pretty damn tasty, LOL.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Been a while since I did a meatloaf. Put one in the MES with smoke tube full of hickory pellets today. Was excellent. Wife made the mix, three to one beef to pork with a nice bit of cheddar through the center. Three to one makes for a nice flavor and texture that we like. Always moist.


----------



## Billy H

Third go around with maverick. So far I am impressed.


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> Been a while since I did a meatloaf. Put one in the MES with smoke tube full of hickory pellets today. Was excellent. Wife made the mix, three to one beef to pork with a nice bit of cheddar through the center. Three to one makes for a nice flavor and texture that we like. Always moist.
> 
> View attachment 7180809


Looks great. Love smoked meatloaf.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Family favorite here too


----------



## nicko

Been admiring the rib posts here for a while so gonna give it a go. Doing a whole smoked chicken for pulled chicken sandwiches so the WSM 18 is on deck. Have it all set for tomorrow....three racks of baby backs....going to season with Bone Suckin’ Sauce rub and put some SBR sauce on in the last hour....just going to go a straight smoke, no wrapping. I’ve done a lot of smoking but never ribs.....can’t wait to fire up tomorrow.


----------



## iflyskyhigh

Another Smoke Off!

Chicken   Wings

Kamado Joe vs Yoder Smoker

375° Indirect

Winner: Kamado Joe

Wings tasted equally good off both, but win goes to Kamado Joe for the skin...again....Just ever so slightly crispier. 

I will say if I didn’t have the Kamado to compare them too I’d say the wings off the Yoder were the best I’ve ever made. I cheated and finished them on the Yoder on the GrillGrates over the firepot, and still the Kamado wings skin was better. I didn’t crank the heat though. 

So maybe it’s a tie?



































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iflyskyhigh

And a Pazookie for desert!

Definitely not keto!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

Pig is on the old Weber Kettle for the night. Started around 10:45 pm. Alarms on the Maverick are set in case the temps fall too high or low while I catch a few Z's here and there.

Figured I'd try out this rub. Found it in the store when I picked up the pork shoulder. Nice simple ingredient list with all the yummy stuff.









Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> Been admiring the rib posts here for a while so gonna give it a go. Doing a whole smoked chicken for pulled chicken sandwiches so the WSM 18 is on deck. Have it all set for tomorrow....three racks of baby backs....going to season with Bone Suckin’ Sauce rub and put some SBR sauce on in the last hour....just going to go a straight smoke, no wrapping. I’ve done a lot of smoking but never ribs.....can’t wait to fire up tomorrow.


 Just curious, why the aversion to wrapping? Keep us posted !


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> Just curious, why the aversion to wrapping? Keep us posted !


I was reading up on wrapping vs not wrapping and with the 3-2-1 method, a common thing I was seeing is that some who don’t prefer to wrap said wrapping made the ribs too soft. Sounds mostly like a texture preference. 

I’ll see how it goes this first time without wrapping. Getting the smoker fired up and ribs on about 11am.


----------



## sigma_pete

iflyskyhigh said:


> I use sauce but not a ton and try to keep it low sugar.
> 
> Fat doesn’t make you fat. Sugar and simple carbs do.


Do you have any good low carb BBQ sauce recipes to share? 

I was diagnosed with Type 2 diabetes last year and have dropped (and have been keeping) my A1c level from a high of 9.1 to a steady 5.6 through significant/sustainable dietary lifestyle changes. I do struggle with not having a good low carb tomato based bbq sauce recipe though. Dry rubs and mustard/vinegar based sauces are good but I still get that “sweet heat” or “sweet and smokey” craving now and then and haven’t found a suitable substitute. 

Edited to contribute to the thread:
I love to smoke or grill anything but smoked pork chops is one of my favorites.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iflyskyhigh

sigma_pete said:


> Do you have any good low carb BBQ sauce recipes to share?
> 
> I was diagnosed with Type 2 diabetes last year and have dropped (and have been keeping) my A1c level from a high of 9.1 to a steady 5.6 through significant/sustainable dietary lifestyle changes. I do struggle with not having a good low carb tomato based bbq sauce recipe though. Dry rubs and mustard/vinegar based sauces are good but I still get that “sweet heat” or “sweet and smokey” craving now and then and haven’t found a suitable substitute.
> 
> Edited to contribute to the thread:
> I love to smoke or grill anything but smoked pork chops is one of my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The two I have been using and really like are G Hughs which is a line of sugar free sauces but still taste really really good. And Stubbs Original is very low in sugar content (only about 4 grams). Stubbs has some other varieties, that are still lower in sugar than many sauces, but have a little more than his original. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Second Stubbs!!


----------



## nicko

In progress.


----------



## Billy H

iflyskyhigh said:


> The two I have been using and really like are G Hughs which is a line of sugar free sauces but still taste really really good. And Stubbs Original is very low in sugar content (only about 4 grams). Stubbs has some other varieties, that are still lower in sugar than many sauces, but have a little more than his original.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



My stomach started to growl when I saw those pork chops. DAMN, they look good.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck Nick....most folks I know who don’t have experience with ribs and choose not to wrap end up with dried ribs....hope that’s not the case...keep us posted


----------



## pbuck

Billy H said:


> My stomach started to growl when I saw those pork chops. DAMN, they look good.


Yes they do!!!

We need the 411 on those.


----------



## nicko

Decided to go ahead and wrap the ribs in foil. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## pbuck

nicko said:


> I was reading up on wrapping vs not wrapping and with the 3-2-1 method, a common thing I was seeing is that some who don’t prefer to wrap said wrapping made the ribs too soft. Sounds mostly like a texture preference.
> 
> I’ll see how it goes this first time without wrapping. Getting the smoker fired up and ribs on about 11am.


Personally, I like them not foiled as they do have a little “bite” to them but, my wife wants them mushy. 

Last time I did ribs without foil, I waited about 3 hrs then sprayed them with 50/50 apple juice and cider vinegar every hour or so till they were done. They were excellent. Not fall off the bone tender but the meat would easily pull off.


----------



## pbuck

nicko said:


> Decided to go ahead and wrap the ribs in foil. Better safe than sorry.


Lol! They’ll still be good I’m sure.


----------



## iflyskyhigh

I think as long as you let the ribs go long enough uncovered you won’t really mess them up wrapping.

That’s part of the fun of BBQing. Experimentation. And if you mess it up you get to try again! And again! And again!

No time for ribs. This is why I move the pellet grill thought. So easy to make quick burgers and dogs and for lunch. Doesn’t take that much longer than the gasser and taste SO much better. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

iflyskyhigh said:


> No time for ribs. This is why I move the pellet grill thought. So easy to make quick burgers and dogs and for lunch. Doesn’t take that much longer than the gasser and taste SO much better.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My wife had an almost new Weber natgas grill when we got married 11 yrs ago. I hard piped it in on the deck of our new house when we moved and it’s great not fooling with propane tanks. I keep it covered and the dang thing still looks and cooks like new. We plan on moving in a year or so and that thing is staying here ....which means.....I’ll need a new grill and, it won’t be gas....


----------



## iflyskyhigh

pbuck said:


> My wife had an almost new Weber natgas grill when we got married 11 yrs ago. I hard piped it in on the deck of our new house when we moved and it’s great not fooling with propane tanks. I keep it covered and the dang thing still looks and cooks like new. We plan on moving in a year or so and that thing is staying here ....which means.....I’ll need a new grill and, it won’t be gas....


Gasser are great for a quick week night chicken breast. And I fry things on the side burner in a cast iron pan so I don’t muck up the kitchen....but man, food tastes discernibly better on the pellet grill. And of course on the charcoal grill. But that pellet grill gives you 9/10 of the food quality of a charcoal grill and it’s so dang easy to use. 

It’s like the gas grill had an illicit affair with the charcoal grill and the pellet grill is their illegitimate offspring  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DV1

iflyskyhigh said:


> Gasser are great for a quick week night chicken breast. And I fry things on the side burner in a cast iron pan so I don’t muck up the kitchen....


Yeah, I do the same thing. I like grilled vegetables all summer from my garden, and the gas grill is the easiest way to do that, also use the side burner for stuff like fish and bacon, my wife really doesn't like the house smelling like fish or bacon...bacon, can you believe that! 

Can't have too many grills...although I did recently take inventory: 1 double burner propane turkey and fish fryer, with side shelves, one single burner turkey fryer, a charcoal/wood smoker, a Weber Kettle with Slow N Sear, MES 30, 4 burner gas grill with side burner, 2 burner outdoor gas stove (like a camp stove but bigger), 36" fire pit/wood/charcoal grill, and the latest edition, Rec Tec 700. I might have too many cookers. :teeth:


----------



## iflyskyhigh

DV1 said:


> Yeah, I do the same thing. I like grilled vegetables all summer from my garden, and the gas grill is the easiest way to do that, also use the side burner for stuff like fish and bacon, my wife really doesn't like the house smelling like fish or bacon...bacon, can you believe that!
> 
> Can't have too many grills...although I did recently take inventory: 1 double burner propane turkey and fish fryer, with side shelves, one single burner turkey fryer, a charcoal/wood smoker, a Weber Kettle with Slow N Sear, MES 30, 4 burner gas grill with side burner, 2 burner outdoor gas stove (like a camp stove but bigger), 36" fire pit/wood/charcoal grill, and the latest edition, Rec Tec 700. I might have too many cookers. :teeth:


Doesn’t like the smell of bacon. Who doesn’t like the smell of bacon?!?!?

Maybe too many grills???

I sold my Weber and slow n sear when bought the Kamado. Wife didn’t want anything else in the patio. She wasn’t sold on the Kamado. Now she loves the way it looks and cooks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Ribs went and everybody said they were good (maybe being polite . 

For my first rib effort, I’m ok with the end result. Didn’t get pics......too much running around between ribs on the patio and smoked chicken on the deck.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Spatchcocked a chicken and did some homemade queso today along with some not smoked catfish


















Plus some home blended sausage





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sigma_pete

Dinner was inspired by this thread. My first time every making a fatty and it was a hit so I’ll be doing it again.

The sausage fatty was made with bacon, mild Italian sausage, white mushrooms, artichokes, spinach, light cream cheese, shredded cheddar, homemade low carb bbq sauce, and a touch my oldest son’s all purpose “death rub” dry rub mix.

Smoked for 2-1/2 hours at 250 degrees using apple and hickory wood pellets and a water pan with 1/2 water, 1/2 apple cider vinegar.

The spinach salad was made with watermelon, feta, and finely chopped pistachios. Vinaigrette dressing was made with red wine vinegar, balsamic vinegar, Dijon mustard, oregano, salt, pepper, and olive oil.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Fatty looks tasty!!


----------



## USMC TBone

I tried my little experiment with the pork roast this morning. Pork went in the Weber kettle aroun 10:40 last night. Around 9:30 am I wrapped in foil, internal temp was already 170, and I meant to wrap it at 165, oh well. I drizzled about 1/4 cup apple cider over the meat while it was in the foil then closed it up and put it back on the Weber. Held the bbq temp in the 250 - 270 range. Pork hit internal temp of 200 around 1:15 pm, and pulled it from the bbq. Poured off about 3/4 of the apple juice (smelled absolutely delicious), but left a little in the foil to mix with the meat once pulled apart. About an hour after sitting in a cooler with towels the bones just about fell out upon opening up the foil to starting to pull the meat. Super juicy and moist. Everyone loved it.









Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

nhns4 said:


> Leftover pork makes for good nachos.


Just had to try this after seeing this in the early threads... 

Pretty damn tasty. Had to make myself a second plate, LOL









Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jager69

Looks good! I tried the pulled pork ring that pbuck shared and it was awesome! It was a little spicy, but man was it good. Would definitely make it again!


----------



## pbuck

jager69 said:


> Looks good! I tried the pulled pork ring that pbuck shared and it was awesome! It was a little spicy, but man was it good. Would definitely make it again!


That is a great tasty recipe for leftover pork. I love that stuff. Just cut back on the pepper flakes to tone it down a notch. 

Actually, I omit the flakes and sub in pepper jack instead of regular jack. 

https://www.delish.com/cooking/recipe-ideas/a26076245/pulled-pork-ring-recipe/


----------



## pbuck

USMC TBone said:


> Just had to try this after seeing this in the early threads...
> 
> Pretty damn tasty. Had to make myself a second plate, LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


You’re making me wanna do another pork shoulder, T bone!!!

Looks good!!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

That’s the reason when I do them I do them big...usually not smaller than 15lbs....so much goodness...pulled, chopped, tacos, nachos and my wife’s favorite wraps with homemade vinegar slaw...


----------



## DV1

iflyskyhigh said:


> I sold my Weber and slow n sear when bought the Kamado. Wife didn’t want anything else in the patio.


Yeah, you have a nice looking set up there. Is that the Classic Joe?


----------



## USMC TBone

By the way, the Adkin's rub was great! Added some nice flavor to the bark on the pork. Might have to try it out on some chicken next. I've been wanting to try brining and spatchcocking a chicken. Might have to get on it this summer.









Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## JSTTH5US

USMC TBone said:


> Just had to try this after seeing this in the early threads...
> 
> Pretty damn tasty. Had to make myself a second plate, LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


Ok bro seriously!!!! This is torture! Seriously though that looks amazing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Venison sliders.....pepper jack cheese, red onion, tomato, Dijon mustard.


----------



## ForestPhantom

nicko said:


> Venison sliders.....pepper jack cheese, red onion, tomato, Dijon mustard.


That’s the ticket right there. Well done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Bite sized


----------



## Nuggetfish

Thank god I had lunch before clicking on this thread.


----------



## gtpeters

Man that looks good.


----------



## DV1

sigma_pete said:


> Dinner was inspired by this thread. My first time every making a fatty and it was a hit so I’ll be doing it again.
> 
> The sausage fatty was made with bacon, mild Italian sausage, white mushrooms, artichokes, spinach, light cream cheese, shredded cheddar, homemade low carb bbq sauce, and a touch my oldest son’s all purpose “death rub” dry rub mix.
> 
> Smoked for 2-1/2 hours at 250 degrees using apple and hickory wood pellets and a water pan with 1/2 water, 1/2 apple cider vinegar.
> 
> The spinach salad was made with watermelon, feta, and finely chopped pistachios. Vinaigrette dressing was made with red wine vinegar, balsamic vinegar, Dijon mustard, oregano, salt, pepper, and olive oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man that looks good. Haven't seen one of those in a while but thy are what started off this epic thread, 5.5 years ago.


----------



## chaded

We always make nachos with the leftover pork. Nachos, velveeta cheese, bbq sauce, and jalapeños.


----------



## USMC TBone

I had seen it a few years ago when I first stumbled onto this thread and had wanted to try it but didnt have any pork. Saw it again a month ago and had it in the back of my mind when I did my last peek shoulder. Really east and super tasty snack for leftovers.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

We have any preferred recipes for bottom round roasts? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trial153

Venison Pastrami today


----------



## nicko

Cedar plank salmon tonight (better half had a turkey burger). 

Seasoned with dill weed, salt, pepper, garlic powder, and onion powder. Little squeezed lemon when done.

Last one I did was with an alder plank. Not sure if I prefer alder vs cedar......both turned out great.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

A couple of butts for Father’s Day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

That salmon looks good !!


----------



## DV1

Did a couple of 1 lb salmon fillets, a few sausage links and a spatchcock chicken yesterday on the Rec Tec. All came out great. The chicken was pbucks recipe from a few pages back, was really good but I think I left it in the brine too long (overnight), was a bit too salty. No pics of the chicken, had a problem getting it off the grill, it basically fell apart.


----------



## pbuck

DV1 said:


> Did a couple of 1 lb salmon fillets, a few sausage links and a spatchcock chicken yesterday on the Rec Tec. All came out great. The chicken was pbucks recipe from a few pages back, was really good but I think I left it in the brine too long (overnight), was a bit too salty. No pics of the chicken, had a problem getting it off the grill, it basically fell apart.
> 
> View attachment 7185781


Overnight is probably a little too long in the brine. I try and do 4-6 max then really rinse it well.


----------



## DV1

pbuck said:


> Overnight is probably a little too long in the brine. I try and do 4-6 max then really rinse it well.


Yeah, it got a good 12 hours in the brine. Next time I will probably prepare the brine the night before, then put the chicken in the morning of the cook, around 8am, take it out at 2, or 3pm and cook for 5pm. Took about 2 hours at 375 to get to 192 in the thigh, 170 in breast. 
The salmon was freaking awesome. I did two different ways. Since I was making potato salad, and I put bacon in my potato salad, I used the bacon grease to coat one filet, then seasoned, and used soy sauce to coat the other, then seasoned. I brushed both with maple syrup about every hour during the cook. Seasoned with just a little salt and pepper, and some cayenne for heat. So I have a maple bacon cayenne and a maple soy cayenne salmon. can't pick a favorite, they are both great.


----------



## pbuck

DV1 said:


> Yeah, it got a good 12 hours in the brine. Next time I will probably prepare the brine the night before, then put the chicken in the morning of the cook, around 8am, take it out at 2, or 3pm and cook for 5pm. Took about 2 hours at 375 to get to 192 in the thigh, 170 in breast.
> The salmon was freaking awesome. I did two different ways. Since I was making potato salad, and I put bacon in my potato salad, I used the bacon grease to coat one filet, then seasoned, and used soy sauce to coat the other, then seasoned. I brushed both with maple syrup about every hour during the cook. Seasoned with just a little salt and pepper, and some cayenne for heat. So I have a maple bacon cayenne and a maple soy cayenne salmon. can't pick a favorite, they are both great.


Salmon looks delicious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clay target guy

Salmon looks good enough to eat..lol
Make me hungry


----------



## Billy H

The price of meat is a little over the top right now. Been a while since I did salmon. These salmon post have the wheels turning.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> The price of meat is a little over the top right now. Been a while since I did salmon. These salmon post have the wheels turning.


It is tough to find reasonably priced, decent cuts...even Triple Divide is just about out...glad I placed a little larger than usual order in early May...almost through it, but still have a few some steaks and two top round roasts.


----------



## DV1

12-Ringer said:


> It is tough to find reasonably priced, decent cuts...even Triple Divide is just about out...glad I placed a little larger than usual order in early May...almost through it, but still have a few some steaks and two top round roasts.


A few months ago I bought several full packers and pork butts, 8 racks of ribs and 40 lbs of chicken and put it all in the freezer for the summer. Glad I did.


----------



## Gene94

All these organic cuts sound delicious but I'd go broke buying them. It's a freezer full of self-butchered deer for me...the occasional hog that we butcher ourselves, and the occasional case of boneless/skinless chicken thighs when they're on sale.

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

Trying to talk the wife into getting a big pork loin roast when she goes on her weekly shopping escape... I mean excursion. I'm thinking of doing a stuff loin roast with some rosemary seasoned mixture... If she gets one of the large roast I could carve it into some smaller roasts and also maybe do some do some chile flavored pork tacos.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## iflyskyhigh

USMC TBone said:


> Trying to talk the wife into getting a big pork loin roast when she goes on her weekly shopping escape... I mean excursion. I'm thinking of doing a stuff loin roast with some rosemary seasoned mixture... If she gets one of the large roast I could carve it into some smaller roasts and also maybe do some do some chile flavored pork tacos.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


Costco has the whole pork loins on sale. Picked one up yesterday. Makes two loin roasts and a bunch of thick chops. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Wing night. 

Dried em out for a few hours uncovered in the fridge then gave em a good coating of the chicken rub I posted a few pages ago. Cooked indirect at 380-400 for 45 mins then pulled the heat deflector and crisped them up over the hot coals. 

Tossed some in Franks and butter and left some nekid...very tasty!!!


----------



## nicko

Local Ace Hardware had both of these different brands of lump charcoal… I have used B&B in the past but not these competition logs… Other one I never heard of… Any feedback from those with experience￼ with either?


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Recent cooks
Moink Balls









Cheesesteak sandwich’s Iowa Style 









Medium Rare Top Round 









Outback’s Alice Springs Wild Turkey 









Wild Turkey Bites 









Poor Mans Burnt Ends


















Everyone have a great July 4th Holiday and cook on. I’ll be starting two Pork Butts tonight at 11:00. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

I'll be starting my first real brisket (point cut 6lbs) around midnight tonight. >'ve done the smaller corned beef briskets before but not a regular plain brisket. Looking forward to it. Also the wife put a pre-seasoned Turkey breast on the menu for Mon night's dinner. Will try to remember to send pics.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

USMC TBone said:


> I'll be starting my first real brisket (point cut 6lbs) around midnight tonight. >'ve done the smaller corned beef briskets before but not a regular plain brisket. Looking forward to it. Also the wife put a pre-seasoned Turkey breast on the menu for Mon night's dinner. Will try to remember to send pics.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk



And that size, you’ll probably be done in eight hours or less. Just in case you’re looking to plan for when it may get done. 

My suggestion if you are going to wrap it is to wrap it when it’s around 170 to 175°. Once internal temperature hits 190 start probing. When it probes like butter, it is done regardless of internal temp. Some guys will take them to 203 internal temperature regardless but a smaller cut like that can dry out if you go to far with it.

What type of rub are you using?


----------



## Billy H

Ishi has been busy. Every bit of that looks good enough to eat!


----------



## iflyskyhigh

Steak [emoji3052] and Shrimp [emoji494]!








































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

nicko said:


> And that size, you’ll probably be done in eight hours or less. Just in case you’re looking to plan for when it may get done.
> 
> My suggestion if you are going to wrap it is to wrap it when it’s around 170 to 175°. Once internal temperature hits 190 start probing. When it probes like butter, it is done regardless of internal temp. Some guys will take them to 203 internal temperature regardless but a smaller cut like that can dry out if you go to far with it.
> 
> What type of rub are you using?


LOL so it should be ready for breakfast then.

Well I just got the rub on so I'm thinking I might start it around 3am or 4am to give the rub some time to soak in. I'm planning on it taking 12 hours, and trying to get the temp up 200, but I'll try the proving method you mention and see where it ends up. At least if it only takes 8 hrs then we can have it for lunch, and if it does take 12 hrs then we can have it for dinner.

When I do smaller pork shoulders around 6 lbs the still seem to take me 10 hrs. It's pretty dry out environment out here so maybe it takes longer then? More moisture to evaporate during the stall? I was planning to wrap around 160 - 165, but I can try to hold off until 170. Thanks for the advice.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

Forgot the rub...

Going to try this recipe (pictured below). From The Barbecue Bible, for Texas Style Brisket. I've done some other recipes from this book and they've always turned out great. It has a lot of international recipes but I haven't been brave enough to try some of them, plus some of the ingredients might be hard to find. I do love their North Carolina pulled pork, and Oaxacan grilled pork (serve it on a tortilla with some salsa and some grilled onions and peppers, like a fajita) recipes. There's a Cuban Mojo pork recipe that looks interesting that I might try soon.









Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## JSTTH5US

USMC TBone said:


> I'll be starting my first real brisket (point cut 6lbs) around midnight tonight. >'ve done the smaller corned beef briskets before but not a regular plain brisket. Looking forward to it. Also the wife put a pre-seasoned Turkey breast on the menu for Mon night's dinner. Will try to remember to send pics.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


Awesome what do you want me to bring!!! I’ll be there at 1030! Happy 4th of July everyone!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Something different today. “Oxtail” This is a new one on me so I looked online and decided how to do these. They will pretty much be braised. Will smoke them for a couple hours before they go in the braise sauce of which I’m going to make up on my own. This could be a major fail . Here it is cut up and ready for some rub.


----------



## RavinHood

Did some ribs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boonie_Hunter

Yesterday I did some Red, White, and "Bleu" ( stuffed with green onions, dried cherries, cream cheese, gorgonzola and rosemary) on the Rec Tec. I finished off by glazing with a reduction of tart cherry juice and some cherry jam. Holy crap was that ever good!!!! Next time, I'll have to tie it off a few more times and add some more gorgonzola...maybe some toasted pecans.


----------



## pbuck

Billy H said:


> Something different today. “Oxtail” This is a new one on me so I looked online and decided how to do these. They will pretty much be braised. Will smoke them for a couple hours before they go in the braise sauce of which I’m going to make up on my own. This could be a major fail . Here it is cut up and ready for some rub.
> View attachment 7194545


You’re a brave man! Lol!

Might as well throw some pigs feet on too. [emoji15][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji23]

Ishi always kills it and everyone else’s cooks looks good too. [emoji1360][emoji1360]

I took a break from the heat and fire last night and did a shrimp boil in the kitchen. [emoji91][emoji29] 










HAPPY FOURTH EVERYONE!!!


----------



## Ishi Spirit

The two Pork Butts ready to wrap with butter and brown sugar. 









Homemade beans topped with homemade cured bacon ready for the 6-7 hour smoke. 
Results later 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

pbuck said:


> You’re a brave man! Lol!
> 
> Might as well throw some pigs feet on too. [emoji15][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji23]


 Ha, ha, I know right. My butcher had some fresh feet as well as some big gnarly tongues. Doing some ABT to save the day on the smoker as well as traditional burgers and dogs on the Weber.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Ishi Spirit said:


> Recent cooks
> Moink Balls


I’m gonna need details on these, buddy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

I'm no Texan but I think my first brisket turned out damn good. Both my wife and 6 yr old son loved it. My 4 yr old daughter has been picky about meats lately and wasn't a fan so I guess I'll try not to hold it gainst her. The brisket was juicy and tender, and full of wonderful flavor! I didn't get up at 3am like planned, but I managed to get up around 5am and get it on the bbq around 5:30. Luckily I had staged and prepped stuff last night. I wrapped the meat snuggly in foil when it was about 172 °F. Continued to cook on the Weber until the internal temp hit 203 (the last 10 or 15 degrees started going quick, so I didnt try the probing method mentioned earlier). Pulled the meat off, and placed in a cooler stuffed with towels for about 1 1/2 hrs while we did a little swimming in the pool and finished prepping the rest of dinner. I tried making the Basic Barbecue Sauce, also from The Barbecue Bible, and it was great. My wife made some barbecue beans from her family's recipe, and some asparagus. She really liked a dab of the bbq sauce with the asparagus. Now we're all stuffed, tired and happy. Happy 4th of July to my fellow AT smokers!









Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

The oxtail started out great and ended as a fail. The meat has as a musky taste to it. I would not recommend it to anyone. You might be able to drown it out with hot sauce. LOL. 
Smelled good and looked good after a couple hours on the smoke.








Then into cast iron and brazed. All went well till we tasted it. The meat certainly didn’t taste like short rib as claimed. Quite frankly it sucked. But WTH I tried something different. The ABT went pretty fast so it wasn’t a total loss.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Is there any way to talk with traeger outside of there 10-6 hours? Or maybe you all can help?

I’ll admit up front I probably don’t vacuum it enough. But it seems like too frequently it will not get up to temp. I’ll vacuum it with the shop vac so there’s not a speck of dust left. Fire it up and it won’t get to temp. I believe it’s still filling the pot with pellets though. I’ll shut it down. Then fire it up again and I’ve got mountains of smoke as it burns through the pellets. Then I’ll get a couple normal cooks until this repeats. I don’t think I’m doing anything wrong other than not cleaning it enough but should I have that much ash buildup? Any suggestions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTO63

hokiehunter373 said:


> Is there any way to talk with traeger outside of there 10-6 hours? Or maybe you all can help?
> 
> I’ll admit up front I probably don’t vacuum it enough. But it seems like too frequently it will not get up to temp. I’ll vacuum it with the shop vac so there’s not a speck of dust left. Fire it up and it won’t get to temp. I believe it’s still filling the pot with pellets though. I’ll shut it down. Then fire it up again and I’ve got mountains of smoke as it burns through the pellets. Then I’ll get a couple normal cooks until this repeats. I don’t think I’m doing anything wrong other than not cleaning it enough but should I have that much ash buildup? Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had the same problem, there was a blockage from all the dust build up, I took out all of the pellets, vacumed inside the ben. cleaned inside of the smoker everything around the auger. Then I turned unit on to smoke setting and let the auger run for a few min. Then fill the ben back up. Fire the smoke setting and let run till smoke clears. then set to a temp you want cook with say 300.If it gets to temp you should be good. That what worked for me. What I started doing is screening my pellets. I bought screen that on amazon I believe its a 1/4 screen. I get a 5 gal bucket the screen fits perfectly on top. I put some pellets in the screen and give a few shakes then put it in a clean bucket. do that till the whole bag is gone.
I also use a cat poop scooper to put the pellets in the hopper. Havent had a problem since. I will post a link for the screen if you would like.
Also clean the temp prob if thats not clean it will cause problems as well.
Hope you get it taken care of.
Steve


----------



## GTO63

heres the link

https://www.amazon.com/SE-GP2-112-P...ords=gold+mining+screen&qid=1593965082&sr=8-7

https://www.amazon.com/DuraScoop-Li...241&sprefix=cat+litter+scooper,aps,201&sr=8-1


----------



## Bulian82

hokiehunter373 said:


> Is there any way to talk with traeger outside of there 10-6 hours? Or maybe you all can help?
> 
> I’ll admit up front I probably don’t vacuum it enough. But it seems like too frequently it will not get up to temp. I’ll vacuum it with the shop vac so there’s not a speck of dust left. Fire it up and it won’t get to temp. I believe it’s still filling the pot with pellets though. I’ll shut it down. Then fire it up again and I’ve got mountains of smoke as it burns through the pellets. Then I’ll get a couple normal cooks until this repeats. I don’t think I’m doing anything wrong other than not cleaning it enough but should I have that much ash buildup? Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great help from GTO. 

Another thing I’ve found with Traeger unlike the other pellet grills I’ve had in the past is when I vacuum out the fire box before a new smoke I do not put many pellets back in there to prime. It seems Traegers seem to push quite a few pellets for ignition. It has helped me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

I clean mine after every 20-30 hours of smoking...depending on what I am doing, that could be a day or a month.

Haven’t had any issues


----------



## hokiehunter373

Bulian82 said:


> Great help from GTO.
> 
> Another thing I’ve found with Traeger unlike the other pellet grills I’ve had in the past is when I vacuum out the fire box before a new smoke I do not put many pellets back in there to prime. It seems Traegers seem to push quite a few pellets for ignition. It has helped me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I feel like this could be the issue. Appreciate the help everyone. She’s been running since around 8 this morning and firing on all cylinders so far. I just need to do better at cleaning it more regularly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

From yesterday 
























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

hokiehunter373 said:


> From yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! You nailed that cook! 

As far as the Moink balls I just used ground beef and stuffed a chunk of cheddar cheese in it and sprinkled a beef seasoning on it. You could also use your favorite meatloaf recipe. The bacon was wrapped a little above the meatball to form a reservoir for the sauce but I forgot to add it towards the end of the cook [emoji23]


The results from Saturday. 


















And the baked beans after the seven hour smoke 










Saturday afternoon was a open door meal to family and friends but everyone came at the same time which made things easier. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Ishi Spirit said:


> Wow! You nailed that cook!
> 
> As far as the Moink balls I just used ground beef and stuffed a chunk of cheddar cheese in it and sprinkled a beef seasoning on it. You could also use your favorite meatloaf recipe. The bacon was wrapped a little above the meatball to form a reservoir for the sauce but I forgot to add it towards the end of the cook [emoji23]
> 
> 
> The results from Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the baked beans after the seven hour smoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday afternoon was a open door meal to family and friends but everyone came at the same time which made things easier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like you crushed it too

Those who frequent here know I’ve been a proponent of letting butts work themselves through the stall and just keep on cooking without wrapping. This weekend I was short on time and decided I’d wrap at 165 til she got to 203. Now while I did miss the bark that I usually get, it was still the best one I’ve ever done. I’m thinking the next one I might need to wrap from like 165-195 or nah e 150-180 and then uncover to see if it’ll crisp up any


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

hokiehunter373 said:


> Looks like you crushed it too
> 
> Those who frequent here know I’ve been a proponent of letting butts work themselves through the stall and just keep on cooking without wrapping. This weekend I was short on time and decided I’d wrap at 165 til she got to 203. Now while I did miss the bark that I usually get, it was still the best one I’ve ever done. I’m thinking the next one I might need to wrap from like 165-195 or nah e 150-180 and then uncover to see if it’ll crisp up any
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Read this. It’s very interesting. 


https://amazingribs.com/more-techni...rstanding-and-beating-barbecue-stall-bane-all


----------



## hokiehunter373

pbuck said:


> Read this. It’s very interesting.
> 
> 
> https://amazingribs.com/more-techni...rstanding-and-beating-barbecue-stall-bane-all


Excellent read and will save me some frustration on the next try lol. Thanks for that! Main takeaway:

"It is important to remember that once you remove wrapped meat from the foil, the temp will drop because the moist surface begins evaporating and cooling almost immediately. Therefore, it's best to take your meat up to its target temp, about 203°F, before you unwrap it. Otherwise, it could drop to as low as 175°F after unwrapping."


----------



## RavinHood

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manosteel00

Brisket is going on the Camp Chef this weekend - excited!


----------



## Buckeye Buck

I was wanting to do a brisket last weekend while camping until I went to the store and found that they were $10 a pound. I guess I will just have to wait till the craziness goes away!


----------



## RavinHood

Buckeye Buck said:


> I was wanting to do a brisket last weekend while camping until I went to the store and found that they were $10 a pound. I guess I will just have to wait till the craziness goes away!


It’s come down herein Georgia. And was told that it’ll be down before long everywhere 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Buckeye Buck said:


> I was wanting to do a brisket last weekend while camping until I went to the store and found that they were $10 a pound. I guess I will just have to wait till the craziness goes away!


If you can find a nice chuck roast it's not a bad substitute for brisket, and a lot cheaper. A couple pages back I posted one.


----------



## iflyskyhigh

Billy H said:


> If you can find a nice chuck roast it's not a bad substitute for brisket, and a lot cheaper. A couple pages back I posted one.


I went looking after that post you made. Couldn’t find a good one anywhere. I found one, but the price per pound was ridiculous. For the price they wanted I would have rather just had a good steak or small packer. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iflyskyhigh

Oh and 4th of July Ribs


























And leftovers....











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood

Those look really good bud 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DV1

iflyskyhigh said:


> Oh and 4th of July Ribs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And leftovers....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


How are they once they come out of the freezer?


----------



## iflyskyhigh

DV1 said:


> How are they once they come out of the freezer?


Thaw em. Put the whole bag in boiling water for 15 minutes...and don’t tell anyone but they are almost better than when they came off the grill 

Perfect snack or weeknight meal.

The Foodsaver is one of my most valued kitchen gadgets. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Brisket prices have started to come down. Had whole Choice briskets at 2.49 a lb at the local /Kroger. Also saw that Costco has USDA Prime for $3.49 a lb.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulldraw_76

I am looking for a WiFi thermometer as my old one took a crap. 
Is ThermoPro a good brand? Any other recommendations?









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## manhanriverbuck

I have that exact model and have been very happy with it!! I believe the probes are lifetime warrantied if I remember correctly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Plank salmon has been great so giving plank scallops a whirl tonight.


----------



## USMC TBone

I have a Maverick ET-732 that's been going strong for about 7 or 8 yrs now. If it ever dies I will probably replace it with one of those Thermo Pros. I think I read some where that the newer Mavericks weren't as good, and to avoid the ET- 733. Not sure if they still make the 732, but they seem harder to find these days. There a lot of chinese knock looking ones though, that indent really trust.

I think Thermo Pro makes the Thermo Pen which is highly regarded for a quick read pen type thermometer. So I think the rest if there stuff should be on point.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulldraw_76

First try at smoked salmon and it came out really good. I brined for a day (didn't follow any specific recipe but looked at one and did my own changes - water, salt, white and brown sugar, honey, soy, garlic and onion powder). Smoked on the pellet grill for 6 hours. Turned out great, one thing I would change was lower the salt a little. 
Finished product - toasted everything bagel, salmon dip, capers and dill.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Anybody have any favorite recipes for smoking fresh caught tuna steak?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DV1

Fulldraw_76 said:


> First try at smoked salmon and it came out really good. I brined for a day (didn't follow any specific recipe but looked at one and did my own changes - water, salt, white and brown sugar, honey, soy, garlic and onion powder). Smoked on the pellet grill for 6 hours. Turned out great, one thing I would change was lower the salt a little.
> Finished product - toasted everything bagel, salmon dip, capers and dill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Looks good, love some smoked salmon. 
This is one of my favorites. 
Brine in the following for 4 to 5 hours the afternoon before you want to smoke them. I use big filet's, so 5 hours is fine.

1/3 cup soy sauce
1/4 cup brown sugar
¼ cup kosher salt
1/3 cup olive oil
1/3 cup of water
1 heaping teaspoon of minced garlic
a few shakes of ginger 
optional- a little cayenne for some heat. 

After that, take them out, rinse them off and let them sit in the fridge on a rack overnight, open to the air to form the pellicle. That helps the fish take the smoke. 
The next day, smoke them on low (my Rec Tec goes as low as 180) for about the first 60 minutes, then glaze them with a mix of maple syrup and if you want a little heat, add some cayenne to the glaze. Turn the heat up to 200-210 and glaze them about once an hour until the IT reaches about 140. Takes about 4 hours for filet's this size. This comes out so good, I literally have to leave the house to stop eating it or I would finish 3 lbs in one sitting.


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Sounds delicious, I will try it next time.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpoire

Purchased a Green Mountain Jim Bowe can't wait for things to slow down so I can start trying it out. This section of Archery Talk always makes me hungry for some good BBQ.


----------



## USMC TBone

Lot of good recipes and ideas to try, just gotta dig around.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Brisket, fat side up or down? For the guys using egg and bullet type smokers do you smoke your brisket fat side up or down. I usually do mine on the offset so I do fat cap up. Curious how you guys with heat directly under the meat do it.


----------



## pbuck

I’m far far away from being the brisket guy. But, I have read enough about cooking them that I can say, at least on the BGE forum, the method is about 50/50 up or down. Lol! Pretty much like a lot of bbq there’s always several different methods. Cap up no water pan, cap down with water pan, flip 1/2 way etc. etc. 

Just put a couple racks of BB’s on. I did em a little different in that I cut out the veins that run along each rib bone. This is supposed to make a much nicer presentation since the meat won’t have those ugly black lines from the cooked blood that left in them. We shall see. 

It’s hot enough (93) outside that I probably coulda just flopped them out on the deck boards and they’d cook up fine. Lol!!!!


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Smoking stuffed meatloaf with onions,green peppers ,mushrooms and mozzarella cheese in the middle. 
Also smoking sliced potatoes with Havarti cheese that’s layered and topped with whipping cream and a dab of sour cream. 
Results later 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Smoke rolling on a whole smoked chicken to become pulled chicken for sandwiches. Twisted D sweet mesquite rub… My favorite commercial rub for smoking a bird.

https://youtu.be/pBdvM8LDaVw


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> Brisket, fat side up or down? For the guys using egg and bullet type smokers do you smoke your brisket fat side up or down. I usually do mine on the offset so I do fat cap up. Curious how you guys with heat directly under the meat do it.



I go fat side down and try to trim as much of the fat as possible especially with that fat cap. Read something that made sense… The fat cap really doesn’t add anything to the final quality of the cooked brisket because The fat is oil and the meat has a high water content and oil and water don’t mix well. If you’ve never looked at his videos, pull up Aaron Franklin on YouTube. He’s got a whole barbecuing class he does and focuses a lot on briskets.


----------



## nicko

Looks outstandng Ishi.


----------



## USMC TBone

Billy H said:


> Brisket, fat side up or down? For the guys using egg and bullet type smokers do you smoke your brisket fat side up or down. I usually do mine on the offset so I do fat cap up. Curious how you guys with heat directly under the meat do it.


I've heard of both ways as well... Same with pork shoulders. I've only done one really brisket but a few corned beef briskets for patrami, and lots of pork roasts. Personally, and just my opinion, but I like to have the fat cap up. My reasoning is the meat on the bottom is usually nice and moist and juicy. The meat/fat on top gets fairly dried out sometimes. I'd rather that fat layer dry out if it does than the meat. Also I think the fat melts a bit and helps self baste the meat, but that might be myth, and I think Amazingribs.com has an article disproving it.

My cooking set up: I cook in a Weber Kettle grill, with a giant water pan on one side and pile charcoal and wood on the other right up against the water pan. The meat always sits right over the water pan.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

nicko said:


> I go fat side down and try to trim as much of the fat as possible especially with that fat cap. Read something that made sense… The fat cap really doesn’t add anything to the final quality of the cooked brisket because The fat is oil and the meat has a high water content and oil and water don’t mix well. If you’ve never looked at his videos, pull up Aaron Franklin on YouTube. He’s got a whole barbecuing class he does and focuses a lot on briskets.


Yes this too. Like I said i think the self basting thing is a bit of a myth, but might hold a bit of truth as well. I forgot to mention I try to trim off the thick parts.of the fat cap and leave about 1/4 - 1/3". The fat might melt and run over the meat but it's only going to wet/oil the surface and won't go into the meat.

Salt and a very few other flavorings readily dissolve into the water in the meat and that is why salt penetrates meat over time, but other flavors are oil soluble and oils don't mix with water (think about Italian salad dressing and how you have to shake it up every time you use it). A lot of the herbs and in think garlic flavors are oil soluble and will only flavor the outside of the meat. But it sure makes the outside of the meat tasty as all get out! I use this to my advantage when I can. I love lots of flavor, but my wife is more into just the meat's own flavor. So i usually keep the ends with that extra flavor boost on the outside for myself :wink:

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Ishi’s stuff is always on point. Makes me wanna move west to his neighborhood.


----------



## Billy H

The heat on the offset is mostly up top. I do fat side up to kind of protect the meat from getting dry. Did an 8 pounder yesterday, thought about playing around with fat side down. The fat just runs off into the smoker. I managed to pick a good one with a minimum of fat through the middle. I hate when you end up with a large "vein" of fat for lack of a better word through the brisket. Years ago had a source for great cuts everytime. Guy is no longer around.


----------



## nicko

Bird done and inside to cool before pulling.


----------



## joesandi

Smoked wild turkey breast and grilled vegges for supper. Surprisingly the wife did seconds on the bird. Not a big meat eater.


----------



## chill7mm

wow, looks like it would be amazing


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Thanks nicko and pbuck! Nice to hear compliments for a couple masters on this thread! 

The cook was good..... the meatloaf was good with a nice smoke flavor but the potatoes are really growing on us. I’ve made this recipe twice and will make them again real quick. 



























Keep the pics coming everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

J. Wellington Whimpy would loose his mind if he saw that hamburger shaped loaf.


----------



## tonybart55

Ishi Spirit said:


> Thanks nicko and pbuck! Nice to hear compliments for a couple masters on this thread!
> 
> The cook was good..... the meatloaf was good with a nice smoke flavor but the potatoes are really growing on us. I’ve made this recipe twice and will make them again real quick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the pics coming everyone!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m drip-drooling at that combo!! Do you have any pics of the potatoes scooped out?? On plate or where we can see the middle of food like with the picture of the meatloaf missing a slice? Meatloaf and potatoes (of almost any kind) would probably be a contender for my death row meal (if I ever had to pick a last meal before I die)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lovetohunt93

I have a question for you all: What is the best pellet grille available these days? I realize that is a pretty subjective question but wanted to get some input.
I currently smoke on a MES 130, I like it, but sometimes wish I had more space.

I was also looking at those new Masterbuilt Gravity Series charcoal smokers/grilles, not sure how those are stacking up against pellet grilles though. Budget wise I wouldn't mind staying under $1,300 or so. 
To put it simply: what are the Mathews, Hoyt, Bowtech, etc. of the pellet grille world?


----------



## 12-Ringer

I have been super happy with my Traeger Pro 34....has handled everything I've thrown at it with relative ease. One minor issue with a probe that required customer service and I was astounded with the quality, likely the top 3 customer service I've ever experienced. As most things go, you get it and wish you went a little bigger or got the wifi controls, etc...but I can't say there is anything about the Pro 34 that has disappointed, and let me tell you...you can pack it in there...have done 40lb+ of shoulders at a time, 15lb brisket with room to spare, 4 full racks without even using the elevated grate...it takes some practice if you're packing it in, but it really has been an excellent addition to our family both immediate family of 4 and extended family BBQs.


----------



## pbuck

Billy H said:


> J. Wellington Whimpy would loose his mind if he saw that hamburger shaped loaf.
> 
> View attachment 7208779


I will gladly pay you Tuesday for a hamburger shaped meatloaf today! Lol!!!


----------



## lovetohunt93

12-Ringer, thanks for the input. That unit is about the size I would be looking for. I really like how you have 3 foil pans in there with room to spare!


----------



## iflyskyhigh

lovetohunt93 said:


> I have a question for you all: What is the best pellet grille available these days? I realize that is a pretty subjective question but wanted to get some input.
> I currently smoke on a MES 130, I like it, but sometimes wish I had more space.
> 
> I was also looking at those new Masterbuilt Gravity Series charcoal smokers/grilles, not sure how those are stacking up against pellet grilles though. Budget wise I wouldn't mind staying under $1,300 or so.
> To put it simply: what are the Mathews, Hoyt, Bowtech, etc. of the pellet grille world?


Yoder YS640s. But I’m biased. 

I’ve had an 18 pound packer, 7 pound pork butt, and a couple racks of ribs on there at once. Built like a tank. (Weighs almost 400 pounds)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Billy H said:


> J. Wellington Whimpy would loose his mind if he saw that hamburger shaped loaf.
> 
> View attachment 7208779


Billy I forgot to take a pic but the hamburger bun was huge!!! I had a hard time finding a bun big enough for the two pound loaf!









This monstrosity took the Mrs and I three nights to polish it off and went through half of this jar of pickles. 










Tony here’s some of the potatoes scooped on the plate. Tip: use lots of cheese. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DV1

lovetohunt93 said:


> I have a question for you all: What is the best pellet grille available these days? I realize that is a pretty subjective question but wanted to get some input.
> I currently smoke on a MES 130, I like it, but sometimes wish I had more space.
> 
> I was also looking at those new Masterbuilt Gravity Series charcoal smokers/grilles, not sure how those are stacking up against pellet grilles though. Budget wise I wouldn't mind staying under $1,300 or so.
> To put it simply: what are the Mathews, Hoyt, Bowtech, etc. of the pellet grille world?


Rec Tec RT 700. I had a Traeger but prefer the Rec Tec. It's priced a little higher than the Traeger but much lower than the Yoder.


----------



## DV1

Ishi Spirit said:


> Thanks nicko and pbuck! Nice to hear compliments for a couple masters on this thread!
> 
> The cook was good..... the meatloaf was good with a nice smoke flavor but the potatoes are really growing on us. I’ve made this recipe twice and will make them again real quick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the pics coming everyone!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, looks great. Need more details on the taters, like step by step details. :wink:


----------



## Ishi Spirit

DV1 said:


> Wow, looks great. Need more details on the taters, like step by step details. :wink:


Just peel and slice the potatoes about 1/2 inch thick. Make a layer of potatoes then cover with the cheese and repeat. On this batch I went two layers. Then add the whipping cream and cook till tender. 
I Smoke this batch around 3 hours then the heat was turned up the last half hour or so.


----------



## downsdt1974

Ya'll ever tried "Head Country" sauce? It's always in my pantry.


----------



## Billy H

“Old Wives Tale” pulled pork nachos . One of my favorites for pulled pork.


----------



## bowhuntermitch

St. Louis style ribs done with the 3-2-1 method & a side of coleslaw & asparagus from the garden. Charcoal smoke, snake style and apple chips. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IGluIt4U

Looks good!! Doing a rack of ribs on the electric smoker tonight and some asparagus to go with. :thumb: :cheers:

I do the 321 but wrap with paper instead of foil. Like the way they turn out.


----------



## rmscustom

Occasional lurker in the smoker section but first post here. 
I’m not wowed much but I gotta share this. 

Was really set on getting a pellet smoker this year so I wasn’t tied to my WSM all day long and then I found out about this. 

Fireboard 2 drive with a pit viper fan. I’m 5 cooks in with this thing and while there’s been a small learning curve I’m nothing but impressed. 
Baby backs today while I went and shot 3d for 3hrs. Spikes were from lid openings. The onboard battery also powered the fan without being plugged in for 7ish hours and still was 70%. Never imagined this was possible with charcoal or wood. 
Also first ever smoked Mac n cheese... Gonna have to punish myself next week after that. Haha



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmscustom

Last weekend with fb2 drive on wsm. 14hr pork butt



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IGluIt4U

Obligatory pic... Sorry. it was resting in the smoker when I posted earlier.. Delicious! :hungry:









Sorry for those of you that are 'tied to' your smokers.. I set it and forget it.. (other than wrapping ribs about halfway through). No smoke ring, but is sure is easy and delicious!


----------



## TauntoHawk

Pork butts and smoked chorizo queso on for my daughters birthday









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaltyCaptain

TauntoHawk said:


> smoked chorizo queso


Happy Birthday to your daughter. 
I NEED this queso recipe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

SaltyCaptain said:


> Happy Birthday to your daughter.
> I NEED this queso recipe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I based it on an recipe from a Instagram account called meatchurch that was shared by trager

Basically I did 
3/4lb chorizo sausage
3/4lb venison burger
1/4 onion chopped fine
Browned 

2 can rotel
1 can cream of Cheddar 
8oz smoked gouda 
8oz smoked Cheddar
12oz velvetta 

Added to taste:
Chopped jalapeños
Taco seasoning
Mesquite bbq seasoning
Little hot sauce

Placed it in a foil pan in the smoker for about 2-3 hours stirring occasionally. I had it at 225 because that's what the pork was currently working with. I just dumped into a small crock pot for the party. Was very mild (family doesn't like high heat) but good smokey flavor added to the cheese sauce

Pork butts I finished one with a honey, brown sugar, and baby rays the other got my favorite Stubbs moppin sauce which is a vinegar peppery sauce.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## joesandi

Did my first pizza in a MES 40. Turned out great. My side had antelope pepperoni that we made on it.


----------



## tonybart55

TauntoHawk said:


> Pork butts and smoked chorizo queso on for my daughters birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Oh my lawdy, that smoked chorizo queso looks amazing!!!!


----------



## JSTTH5US

Hey everyone! I’m stationed in Japan and our store here carries the Weber Smokey mountain smoker 18” and the Oklahoma Joes Bronco Drum. The price difference between the 2 is like $30 so either one is easy to justify with the wife. 

My question for the experts is which one should I get? 

Thanks in advance!!!!

Nate

[emoji631][emoji1363][emoji631]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntermitch

I will also be looking for a new grill/smoker combo this coming fall. My ol' Walmart special is looking pretty rough. 

Anyone have any experience with the Char Grill "dual function" series? Half gas and half charcoal with the option of a smoke box. They go for around $350.
Also looking at Oklahoma Joe Longhorn. That ones goes for around $550.


----------



## lovetohunt93

DV1 said:


> Rec Tec RT 700. I had a Traeger but prefer the Rec Tec. It's priced a little higher than the Traeger but much lower than the Yoder.


I was just about to ask if anyone has any experience with the Rec Tecs. The Yoder sure looks nice but that one is out of my price range at the moment.


----------



## USMC TBone

Mmmm... some good looking food posted this weekend. I'm definitely going to have to try some smoked mac and cheese or that smoked chorizo queso dip!

Didnt get any pics this weekend, but I did a pair of 5 lb brisket cuts (didnt want to commit to a full 20 lb packer just yet, LOL), and once the first brisket came off I threw on a pre-seasoned/marinated turkey breast roast. 

Had my parents, and my brother and his wife over for a birthday bbq pool party since my birthday was on Wed, and my dad's birthday is today. Everyone loved the food and everyone manage to take some leftovers home as well.

I was thinking the briskets were going to take me 12-14 hrs since that was about how long it took me last time for asingle, slightly larger brisket,. Well after about 9 hrs they were stalled out at 198 F and stayed there for about an hour until I finally wrapped them (there was some resistance to the meat thermometer) to finish them off at 203. All in all they ended up taking about 11 hrs. Has anyone else ever had theirs slowly cruise through the stall (normally 155 - 175) but then stall and not budge around 195? My BBQ, a Weber Kettle, stayed between 215 and 270 the whole time, except for 2 times to refuel. Usually I try to keep the temp around 225 - 250 on average. 215 and 270 are the extremes that I have my alarm set to on the termometer. Just taking a quick peek under the lid drops the temp about 15 - 25 degrees and it recovers fairly quick. 

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

lovetohunt93 said:


> I was just about to ask if anyone has any experience with the Rec Tecs. The Yoder sure looks nice but that one is out of my price range at the moment.


I have the rt-700 as well and no regrets here. Never have had a single issue with mine.


----------



## JSTTH5US

I went with WSM! Question for anyone with this style of smoker if you are just doing a Boston butt do you put it on the top rack or the lower rack? Thanks so much in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lovetohunt93

JSTTH5US said:


> I went with WSM! Question for anyone with this style of smoker if you are just doing a Boston butt do you put it on the top rack or the lower rack? Thanks so much in advance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I always went top rack of the WSM with everything unless I needed the lower rack for more space.


----------



## pbuck

Just saw on another website that this is Joe’s (12Ringer) birthday sooooo...


----------



## ASeriousHunter

Happy Birthday Ringer! You give out a lot of good info.


----------



## JSTTH5US

lovetohunt93 said:


> I always went top rack of the WSM with everything unless I needed the lower rack for more space.


Thanks so much and just in time!!! I’m about to throw it on Hahahaha. Thanks again!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Happy birthday, Joe!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Happy Birthday Joe!!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gbondy

That looks awesome!


----------



## pbuck

About 5# of venni pastrami ready to hit the slicer!!!


----------



## Ishi Spirit

pbuck said:


> About 5# of venni pastrami ready to hit the slicer!!!


Looks awesome as always!


----------



## pbuck

Thanks Ishi! 

I think I could eat ALL of this myself!!!










14# of Summer Sausage up next. Stuffed tomorrow and smoked on Monday.


----------



## USMC TBone

Looks good pbuck! Keeping busy I see!

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Starting the summer sausage. 

It’s all fun and games until someone has to clean up! Lol!!!


----------



## pbuck




----------



## TauntoHawk

Vacation next week, smoked 2 racks of ribs and a 5lb butt then vacuum packed them all. A short easy heat up down at the beach and we'll have one of my favorite home smoked meal.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## lovetohunt93

Does anyone have any experience cooking meat on one of those steak stones/rocks? Something similar to these: https://www.steakstones.com/

I went to a restaurant last week that did that, thought it was cool and everything but seemed like something that could easily be done at home. Its not smoking but figured this might be a good group to ask.


----------



## elroy06

Whoa, makes me hungry!


----------



## iflyskyhigh

Hey peeps. Picked up some chuck roasts to try. Gonna smoke one tomorrow. 

For planning purposes can some one give me a ball park for smoking time in a +4 pounder @ 225°

The Googles has times all over the place. Anywhere from 3 to 10 hours?!?!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

If you're trying to cook it medium or medium rare (135-145 F) like a prime rib then I think 3-4 hrs sounds about right. If you're going to cook it all the way up to 200 like a brisket then ball park of 10 hrs might he right.

I cook them at about 225 -250 F to about 135 - 140 F internal temp, then crank up the coals or place it on a hot gas grill to sear it afterwards. The seems to take about 3-4 hrs.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

Also doing a dry brine for about 24 hrs beforehand helps keep it nice and juicy and brings out the flavor deeper in the meat than just on the surface. I sprinkle a good amount of salt but not a ton over it about 24 hrs before cooking. Then a few hrs before cooking put a low or no salt rub on it, sometimes a little oil and then a rub.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boonie_Hunter

My take on Asian-style sticky ribs from last weekend on the RT-700. I always use full spares...love the tip meat.


----------



## iflyskyhigh

USMC TBone said:


> If you're trying to cook it medium or medium rare (135-145 F) like a prime rib then I think 3-4 hrs sounds about right. If you're going to cook it all the way up to 200 like a brisket then ball park of 10 hrs might he right.
> 
> I cook them at about 225 -250 F to about 135 - 140 F internal temp, then crank up the coals or place it on a hot gas grill to sear it afterwards. The seems to take about 3-4 hrs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


I think I’m gonna go for about the 180-190° range. Meathead from Amazing Ribs says that’s a good temp for for slicing it up like a brisket. That’s kinda what I was going for. I don’t want to go all the way too 200-205° with this one. I have another one in the freezer. We have so much pulled pork, looking for a little different presentation. 

It’s going on now. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

Sweet! Let us know how it goes. I dont think I've done a chuck roast up to that high of temp. I was always afraid it'd get too dried out. If it turns out well for you I might try it that way next.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

ABTs stuffed with seasoned flat iron steak going on. Used a combo of McCormicks sweet n Smokey rub on the steak and some of the same on the bacon along with Bone Suckin Sauce rub.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

nicko said:


> ABTs stuffed with seasoned flat iron steak going on. Used a combo of McCormicks sweet n Smokey rub on the steak and some of the same on the bacon along with Bone Suckin Sauce rub.


Looking good nicko!

Whole Ribeye was on sale for 7.99 lb so I told the butcher to make them all one inch thick except for this one I wanted 2 inches!
Seasoned with Traeger beef rub and will reversed seared. Should be good results later 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iflyskyhigh

USMC TBone said:


> Sweet! Let us know how it goes. I dont think I've done a chuck roast up to that high of temp. I was always afraid it'd get too dried out. If it turns out well for you I might try it that way next.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


Sorry didn’t get any pics.

Overall impression was very good. Not as good as brisket but everyone liked it. 

It was still a little chewy around the very edges, but the majority of it was moist and delicious. Not dried out at all. 

I smoked at 225° (Yoder) for about 4 hours. Temp rose steadily and stalled at 150° for an hour. Wrapped in a layer of pink butcher paper and heavy duty foil at 5 hours. 

Turned heat to 275° figuring it would go up at about 20° an hour going forward. Went much quicker. Hit 184° in just over an hour.

Pulled it, wrapped in towels and put it in cooler. Rested for about 1.5 hours and sliced.

The fatty sections were soft and edible but not totally broken down like in a low and slow brisket. 

Maybe if I’d left the temp at 225° after the wrap and let it break the stall slower it would have been a little bitter? Or maybe even just leave it unwrapped and let the stall break when it’s ready? Either way will probably experiment a little with it.

Next one I think I’ll take to 205° for pulled beef. 

I think your estimate of 6-10 was spot on depending on sliced vs pulled.

Also think you are right about drying it out if it’s not wrapped. Maybe experiment with this too. Theses cuts are so cheap I won’t feel bad if I ruin one. I think I got these on sale at a local grocery store for about $.99/pound. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

iflyskyhigh said:


> Sorry didn’t get any pics.
> 
> Overall impression was very good. Not as good as brisket but everyone liked it.
> 
> It was still a little chewy around the very edges, but the majority of it was moist and delicious. Not dried out at all.
> 
> I smoked at 225° (Yoder) for about 4 hours. Temp rose steadily and stalled at 150° for an hour. Wrapped in a layer of pink butcher paper and heavy duty foil at 5 hours.
> 
> Turned heat to 275° figuring it would go up at about 20° an hour going forward. Went much quicker. Hit 184° in just over an hour.
> 
> Pulled it, wrapped in towels and put it in cooler. Rested for about 1.5 hours and sliced.
> 
> The fatty sections were soft and edible but not totally broken down like in a low and slow brisket.
> 
> Maybe if I’d left the temp at 225° after the wrap and let it break the stall slower it would have been a little bitter? Or maybe even just leave it unwrapped and let the stall break when it’s ready? Either way will probably experiment a little with it.
> 
> Next one I think I’ll take to 205° for pulled beef.
> 
> I think your estimate of 6-10 was spot on depending on sliced vs pulled.
> 
> Also think you are right about drying it out if it’s not wrapped. Maybe experiment with this too. Theses cuts are so cheap I won’t feel bad if I ruin one. I think I got these on sale at a local grocery store for about $.99/pound.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If your worried about it drying out. Try this, heavy smoke then rather than wrap when you get to 150 stick it in a foil pan with a little beef stock with some other goodies , onions, peppers, carrots, etc. Cover with foil and let it finish. You wont be dissapointed.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

The only pic taken of this hunk of goodness 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brockjb1

Looks real tasty


----------



## TauntoHawk

Ishi Spirit said:


> The only pic taken of this hunk of goodness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What temp did you cook the ribeye at? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## brockjb1

so many different things you can do!


----------



## Ishi Spirit

TauntoHawk said:


> What temp did you cook the ribeye at?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Due to the thickness it was smoked for 2 hours at 200 degrees. After the 2 hours smoke the steak was pulled and covered with tinfoil till the pellet grill and Grillgrates were up to searing temps. The steak was seared then turned 45 degrees to get the grill marks. I did this to both sides and pulled the steak when IT was 135-137. After the 20 minute rest it was then time to eat. 
I’ve been reverse searing steaks for 3 years now and this is the only way I cook them now.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Ishi Spirit said:


> Due to the thickness it was smoked for 2 hours at 200 degrees. After the 2 hours smoke the steak was pulled and covered with tinfoil till the pellet grill and Grillgrates were up to searing temps. The steak was seared then turned 45 degrees to get the grill marks. I did this to both sides and pulled the steak when IT was 135-137. After the 20 minute rest it was then time to eat.
> I’ve been reverse searing steaks for 3 years now and this is the only way I cook them now.


Quality because that looked fantastic

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cadebroek

Man that looks good! Nothin beats the taste from the smoker.


----------



## sigma_pete

Smoked a 10 lbs roast yesterday trying out a new coffee, cocoa and chipotle based dry rub recipe.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iflyskyhigh

nicko said:


> Bird done and inside to cool before pulling.


What your method for making pullled chicken?

Might run by Costco today and grab a couple birds and try it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

iflyskyhigh said:


> What your method for making pullled chicken?
> 
> Might run by Costco today and grab a couple birds and try it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is my go-to rub. Season inside and outside of the bird all over....I take the skin off.

Water pan with two bottles or cans of beer. About 5-6 good size chunks of a mix of apple and cherry wood. Top smoking temp I get up to is 300 but mostly run it in the 250 range. Once IT hits about 110 on the bird, I squeeze the meat out of the casing of a chorizo sausage, flatten it out, and lay it top of the bird. Smoke to IT temp of 165 and then let it sit at room temp for about 1/2 hour. Pull the meat by hand and add some more of the rub to the meat, tear the sausage apart and mix that in too.


----------



## iflyskyhigh

nicko said:


> This is my go-to rub. Season inside and outside of the bird all over....I take the skin off.
> 
> Water pan with two bottles or cans of beer. About 5-6 good size chunks of a mix of apple and cherry wood. Top smoking temp I get up to is 300 but mostly run it in the 250 range. Once IT hits about 110 on the bird, I squeeze the meat out of the casing of a chorizo sausage, flatten it out, and lay it top of the bird. Smoke to IT temp of 165 and then let it sit at room temp for about 1/2 hour. Pull the meat by hand and add some more of the rub to the meat, tear the sausage apart and mix that in too.


[emoji1303] 

Uh yum 

What kind of time frame am I looking at?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

iflyskyhigh said:


> [emoji1303]
> 
> Uh yum
> 
> What kind of time frame am I looking at?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A 6 lb bird.....around 2-2.5 hours.


----------



## Wncdeerhunter

Something to do on a rainy day. 4 types sausage, butts, 2 types ribs, Bologna. And grilling chicken now. We are gonna eat tonight.


----------



## Potatoe

Did some ducks two ways, orange ish and bbq


----------



## hokiehunter373

Smoked up some wings and a couple pork tenderloins today. Did a terrible job taking pictures but I’d HIGHLY recommend this recipe. Good God is it delicious. Could cut the pork with a fork. I didn’t have Traegers rub so I just used another pork rub. 






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood

I reversed seared some steaks this weekend and smoked some salmon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Oh yeah [emoji1786][emoji7]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Pie has been deployed.


----------



## Daddymac

Wife got me an early birthday present! A Traeger Pro 780.










Have always bee a charcoal guy, but I am excited to give it a try.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Tacos Al Pastor

I’ve been seeing many posts on other sites about these tacos and had to give them a try..... they’re just wonderful!
The recipe for the marinade 










The hard to find items were ordered from Amazon 










The dried peppers were softened up on the stove with water and all the seeds were removed. Nitrile gloves were worn at all times when dealing with the peppers and marinade 











Really to pulverize 










The marinade chopped 











After the bone was removed the pork butt was cut into 1/4 inch slices. The pork was still partially frozen which made slicing easier 










The pork and marinade mixed up for 24 hours 










Homemade pineapple salsa made up for taco toppings










The pork tower made up and ready to smoke











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

That's it, Ishi should be banned from the site. Or at least move closer to me or something lol


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Part Two Tacos Al Pastor

The stack was smoked at 260 degrees for six hours. The high amount of sugars in the pineapple made some very good burnt ends










Slicing the tower 










About done slicing 










The main event topped with the pineapple salsa, avocado slices, cilantro and finished with lime juice. This cook produced many different unique flavors plus great visual effects 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

👍


----------



## pbuck

hokiehunter373 said:


> That's it, Ishi should be banned from the site. Or at least move closer to me or something lol


I already have dibs on any houses close to him that come up for sale.


----------



## nicko

Looks fabulous Ishi!!


----------



## nicko

I never posted up a pic of the completed pie.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

nicko said:


> I never posted up a pic of the completed pie.


That’s a belly buster! Nice job on the grilled pizza pie


----------



## USMC TBone

Looks great Ishi. I have a similar recipe for Oaxacan Grilled pork, that I like to make a taco/fajita out of. It doesnt have the fruit juices but has cinnamon in it. Very unique but great flavor. I usually slice the pork into thin fillets and grill over charcoal and wood at high heat. I might try a tower and smoking it next time. Cool idea! 

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dahornady

USMC TBone said:


> Looks great Ishi. I have a similar recipe for Oaxacan Grilled pork, that I like to make a taco/fajita out of. It doesnt have the fruit juices but has cinnamon in it. Very unique but great flavor. I usually slice the pork into thin fillets and grill over charcoal and wood at high heat. I might try a tower and smoking it next time. Cool idea!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


Looks awesome. Definitley trying this out this year.


----------



## pbuck

Man, there’s something about the smell of chicken cooking over real charcoal.









Spatchcock bird cookin on the egg.


----------



## pbuck




----------



## Ishi Spirit

USMC TBone said:


> Looks great Ishi. I have a similar recipe for Oaxacan Grilled pork, that I like to make a taco/fajita out of. It doesnt have the fruit juices but has cinnamon in it. Very unique but great flavor. I usually slice the pork into thin fillets and grill over charcoal and wood at high heat. I might try a tower and smoking it next time. Cool idea!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


Thank you! Could you post your recipe? Sounds very interesting and definitely want to try this


----------



## USMC TBone

I'm still at work for now so I dont have the recipe, but if you look back to my post #7576 it gives a bit of description. When I get home I'll take picture of the recipe to post it. (There apparently are some typos in that post thanks to my phone's autocorrect, LOL)

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntermitch

Did a search and came up empty. Anyone have any experience with the Pit Boss Austin series? Particularly the XL? Local Walmart has started dropping their prices to clear shelf space.

Fimilar with pellet grills in general. Just wondering how this particular one does with steaks, burgers, etc. More so grilling rather that smoking. Wanting to use it for both.


----------



## Chris1ny




----------



## Blue Moscow




----------



## hokiehunter373

Last two posts are upping the game!


----------



## Chris1ny




----------



## Blue Moscow




----------



## Ishi Spirit

^^ The chicken and chops look excellent!


----------



## ruffme

How to grill a steak.
Don't click if you are offended by strong language.


----------



## ruffme

I did a brisket this way and it turned out great. Trying a flank steak next.
Souse Vide for 30-36 hours.
Fridge to cool down
Then on the smoker to IT temp. of 145. Only takes an hour or so.


----------



## iflyskyhigh

ruffme said:


> How to grill a steak.
> Don't click if you are offended by strong language.


OMG! That show is hi-lar-eous. I guy I was flying with last month pulled up a bunch of clips for me to watch. I was crying. 

Okay. Back to grilling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffme

iflyskyhigh said:


> OMG! That show is hi-lar-eous. I guy I was flying with last month pulled up a bunch of clips for me to watch. I was crying.
> 
> Okay. Back to grilling.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a texas size 10-4. 
Back to chorein'!


----------



## Blue Moscow




----------



## Chris1ny

Oh my goodness!


----------



## nicko

Damn!!!! Page #429 is killin' it!! Great looking stuff here.


----------



## tonybart55

Blue Moscow said:


>


Oh my!!!!! That looks awesome!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

Something new...spicy sausage & cheddar mashed potato onion bombs. Some drizzled with a homemade habanero honey hot sauce and others with a homemade habanero tequila hot sauce (sauces made by some friends.) They were pretty dang good. 






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Outback Man said:


> Something new...spicy sausage & cheddar mashed potato onion bombs. Some drizzled with a homemade habanero honey hot sauce and others with a homemade habanero tequila hot sauce (sauces made by some friends.) They were pretty dang good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that's enticing. I smoked up some wings and some ABTs this weekend. Didn't last long enough for pix


----------



## pbuck

Smoked some pork tenderloins with apple chunks indirect at 220 for about an hour then pulled the plate setter(heat deflector) and seared them over the hot coals at 400+. 

One of them had just a basic pork rub but the other 2 I went full Cuban on and used this recipe. Served on Hawaiian slider buns with a homemade chili/lime aioli.... They were OUTSTANDING. 










Big Green Egg Mojo Pork Tenderloin - The BBQ Buddha


This recipe for Big Green Egg Mojo Pork Tenderloin is modified for the Big Green Egg from Roy Choi's recipe. This marinade is the perfect match for pork!




thebbqbuddha.com





Not the best pic but you get the idea.


----------



## lovetohunt93

You guys produced some great looking food this weekend!

I don't have any good pics but I did reverse sear a 2.25lb tomahawk ribeye on Friday. Did 1.5 hours at 200 on the MES until the IT got to 125, then had a cast iron pan running hot on the gas grill for a minute of sear on both sides. Finished out with an IT of 138. Easily the best steak I ever had.

I really wish I had some sort of charcoal grill or a kamado for the sear process. Maybe that should be my next purchases


----------



## iflyskyhigh

I  food


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck




----------



## nicko

Outback Man said:


> Something new...spicy sausage & cheddar mashed potato onion bombs. Some drizzled with a homemade habanero honey hot sauce and others with a homemade habanero tequila hot sauce (sauces made by some friends.) They were pretty dang good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And on page 429 to close it out. Looks fabulous!!! Gonna have to try these.


----------



## bowhuntermitch

bowhuntermitch said:


> Did a search and came up empty. Anyone have any experience with the Pit Boss Austin series? Particularly the XL? Local Walmart has started dropping their prices to clear shelf space.
> 
> Fimilar with pellet grills in general. Just wondering how this particular one does with steaks, burgers, etc. More so grilling rather that smoking. Wanting to use it for both.


Anyone have any input? It would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## TauntoHawk

Seems like a million companies are in the smoker game now, are traeger still the "thing" or are other brands improving on the pellet grill for the money and features.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## IGluIt4U

Outback Man killin it! need to try this!! Been awol for a while, but the smoker runs every few days.. did some wings for dinner (no pics) and some venison pastrami last week. Damn.. that is good stufffffff!!! Thanks to pbuck for his recipe (more or less).


----------



## pbuck

IGluIt4U said:


> Outback Man killin it! need to try this!! Been awol for a while, but the smoker runs every few days.. did some wings for dinner (no pics) and some venison pastrami last week. Damn.. that is good stufffffff!!! Thanks to pbuck for his recipe (more or less).
> 
> View attachment 7268713
> 
> 
> View attachment 7268714


You’re more or less welcome. Lol! 

It is good stuff. 

I gave some to a couple neighbors a few weeks ago and both said it was the best venison they’ve ever had.


----------



## 138104

What's everyone smoking this holiday weekend? I have a pork butt going on shortly. Slathered in honey and then generous coating of Traeger's apple and honey rub. Looking forward to tomorrow!


----------



## RavinHood

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

Damn, that looks great!

Here's the pork butt's before photo.


----------



## Billy H

Did the obligatory Labor Day ribs and gave some armadillo eggs a try. Got a couple pics before they vanished.


----------



## tonybart55

Well I just got my first smoker. Best part it was a freebie. Friend of my wife gave it to me since she doesn’t use it anymore. The issue is that she must not have used it in a while. It won’t turn on. It’s a Louisiana Grills LG1100 Pellet Smoker. After some research it says that if it won’t turn on it could be a fuse on the control board or the control board itself. Anyone know about that? Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris1ny




----------



## Chris1ny




----------



## Chris1ny




----------



## nicko

Having friends over today and will do ribs and smoke a bird for pulled chicken.


----------



## realtown12

Had some friends over last weekend for lechón, Cigars and whiskey... It was a good time























Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Looks and sounds like it was a great night.


----------



## nicko

3-2-1 ribs going. Went with this DIY rub and filled out the thin areas with McCormick sweet n smoky rub.


----------



## iflyskyhigh

I know the tables will be turned in a couple months...but it’s so damn hot here right now it’s tough to smoke/grill. 

I tried doing schish kabobs last night on the Kamado Joe and by the time they were done I was so overheated I couldn’t eat 

All you alls late summer early fall pictures have me praying for our fall to come. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iflyskyhigh

Chris1ny said:


> View attachment 7272069


Looks amaze balls. Can’t wait for Turkey  day. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iflyskyhigh

Billy H said:


> Did the obligatory Labor Day ribs and gave some armadillo eggs a try. Got a couple pics before they vanished.
> View attachment 7272054
> View attachment 7272055


Is that a Hal-op-an-o in the middle?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

iflyskyhigh said:


> Is that a Hal-op-an-o in the middle?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes cored and stuffed with cheddar and cream cheese. The outside is a mixture of Italian and breakfast sausage. Sprinkled with just a little McCormick smokehouse maple seasoning before going on the smoke.


----------



## nicko

Think the 3-2-1 ribs could have used a minus 1. Rub and flavor was great but a tad dry for my liking.

Oh well. As mr brisket Aaron Franklin says, the only way you learn to make good barbecue is by making bad barbecue.


----------



## 138104

Here's how my pork turned out. After shredding, it didn't past long.

Everything posted so far looks great! Billy, I am going to try the armadillo eggs. They look fantastic!


----------



## sigma_pete

Smoked two whole chickens and some stuffed mushrooms for tonight’s dinner and to make chicken salad for lunches this week.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Perry24 said:


> Here's how my pork turned out. After shredding, it didn't past long.
> 
> Everything posted so far looks great! Billy, I am going to try the armadillo eggs. They look fantastic!


Gotta love that bark!


----------



## pbuck

nicko said:


> 3-2-1 ribs going. Went with this DIY rub and filled out the thin areas with McCormick sweet n smoky rub.


New toy, nicko? Maybe I missed the announcement. Lol!!!


----------



## nicko

pbuck said:


> New toy, nicko? Maybe I missed the announcement. Lol!!!


WSM 18. I’ve had it a couple years now.....got it for extra capacity that my medium BGE couldn’t handle and didn’t feel the need to drop the $$$ for a large BGE that I would only have a need for 2-3 times per year. It’s a solid cooker.


----------



## pbuck

nicko said:


> WSM 18. I’ve had it a couple years now.....got it for extra capacity that my medium BGE couldn’t handle and didn’t feel the need to drop the $$$ for a large BGE that I would only have a need for 2-3 times per year. It’s a solid cooker.


Oh ok. It looks really clean I thought it was new.


----------



## TauntoHawk

nicko said:


> Think the 3-2-1 ribs could have used a minus 1. Rub and flavor was great but a tad dry for my liking.
> 
> Oh well. As mr brisket Aaron Franklin says, the only way you learn to make good barbecue is by making bad barbecue.


I cook a bit hotter for ribs and do a 2 - 2 - 1 that seems to work well for me

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## g_whitcomb

I’m really getting the hang of this. A small venison roast, injected with some cooking wine,Worcestershire sauce,soy sauce and rubbed with a Montreal steak seasoning. Marinated for about 6 hours. On my pellet grill for 3 hours at 225 until the internal temp was 155.
OMG! This was by far the best thing to come off that grill yet. Absolutely melting in your mouth.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

All the kids and grandkids came for a early evening meal Sunday so we decided to do Tacos Al Pastor for the ones that couldn’t come a few weeks ago. 
This time a double tower was required and made from scratch Spanish Rice. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Perry24 said:


> Here's how my pork turned out. After shredding, it didn't past long.
> 
> Everything posted so far looks great! Billy, I am going to try the armadillo eggs. They look fantastic!


That's wha


pbuck said:


> Gotta love that bark!


 Yes Sir! That’s what I’m talkin about.


----------



## mattmann

St Louis ribs going on the camp chef as we speak. First time smoking ribs. Hopefully it turns out good! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattmann

Well I only got pictures of one rack because the first was gone so fast lol! They were incredible. First time ever doing ribs and I was very impressed. Took the “silver skin” off the back, used a lot of dry rub, laid them in there for 3 hours on 180 and then took them inside, wrapped with foil with bbq sauce, brown sugar and butter. Cooked again for 1 hour on 220 and then opened the foil for about 30 min. Let them rest for about 30 min and they were amazing. Wouldn’t change a thing! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattmann

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatsbucknut

Ishi Spirit said:


> All the kids and grandkids came for a early evening meal Sunday so we decided to do Tacos Al Pastor for the ones that couldn’t come a few weeks ago.
> This time a double tower was required and made from scratch Spanish Rice.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's an awesome meal. Would you mind sharing the recipes for the Al Pastor and rice? Thanks


----------



## mattmann

Pork butt on the smoker now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

fatsbucknut said:


> That's an awesome meal. Would you mind sharing the recipes for the Al Pastor and rice? Thanks


Sure will! There is more on the tacos Al Pastor plus marinade recipe on post # 8551 & #8553 but I’ll post it again.










The rice recipe was very easy to make and the family really enjoyed it.

















The rice recipe was duplicated on some steps in the two pics


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattmann

This was roughly 3 hours in. Took it off, put it in foil with apple juice and then closed the foil up and back on she went. That was about 2.5 hours ago. Internal temp on probe is reading around 202. I’ll pull it shortly and let it rest in the oven for an hour before pulling. Hopefully it’s good! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattmann

6.5 hours cook time. 1 hour rest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattmann

Fell off the bone and shredded with two forks lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

Perry24 said:


> Here's how my pork turned out. After shredding, it didn't past long.
> 
> Everything posted so far looks great! Billy, I am going to try the armadillo eggs. They look fantastic!


I'm glad I'm not the only one, who's pork looks like a blackened meteorite when it's done, LOL. Get that nice thick bark and flavors the rest of the meat once it's all shredded and mixed!

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Found this recipe online for homemade sweet and smoky barbecue sauce about 5-7 birds ago for smoked pulled chicken and I won’t try any other sauce now. 

Would likely work well with pulled pork too. We use it as a topping on top of pulled chicken on sandwiches with a fork full of coleslaw as a cooler.









Sweet and Smoky Homemade BBQ Sauce Recipe - The Wanderlust Kitchen


An easy, 20-minute Sweet and Smoky Homemade BBQ Sauce recipe. Make a double batch and keep leftovers in the freezer for ease and convenience!




thewanderlustkitchen.com


----------



## 12-Ringer

Killed these fillets


----------



## 12-Ringer

Just had a knock at the door....oh happy day


----------



## Chris1ny




----------



## USMC TBone

nicko said:


> Found this recipe online for homemade sweet and smoky barbecue sauce about 5-7 birds ago for smoked pulled chicken and I won’t try any other sauce now.
> 
> Would likely work well with pulled pork too. We use it as a topping on top of pulled chicken on sandwiches with a fork full of coleslaw as a cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet and Smoky Homemade BBQ Sauce Recipe - The Wanderlust Kitchen
> 
> 
> An easy, 20-minute Sweet and Smoky Homemade BBQ Sauce recipe. Make a double batch and keep leftovers in the freezer for ease and convenience!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewanderlustkitchen.com


Thanks Nicko! I bookmarked this one to try out next! I've been looking around for bbq sauces to try making. I made the one in the BBQ Bible but it has a ton of different ingredients and takes a while to round up. This one looks much simpler and easier!

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris1ny




----------



## Outback Man

Bought a new to me toy from a buddy the other day. Weber Performer cost me $60 and then I think I spent $200+ on accessories...go figure. Not really ever done much with charcoal excepts burgers and dogs. Already done steaks and wings several times and even a brisket although my multi hour temp retention game needs some work. Looking forward to giving my vortex its maiden voyage tonight for some wings. Decided to cold smoke some peppers from the garden this morning before dehydrating and grinding them up for rub additives. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

So here's the recipe for Oaxaca style grilled pork (basiclly grilled chile marinate pork) that I promised about 100 posts ago (Sorry between having a hectic life with two young kids, a bit of a commute to work, and ADD I tend to forget things) It's from the BBQ Bible which has tons of BBQ/grilled recipes from around the world. Also some good info for general cooking with fire if your new to it, or want to pick up a new trick.

For this pork I usually get a pork loin roast, then fillet it in half instead of butterflying it, then fillet the halves in half. If there are some thicker parts and you want them a little thinner just beat on them with the palm of your hand or a meat mallet. You want the pork thin so you can cook it hot and fast.

P.S. Let me know if you can't zoom in enough to read the writing for the recipe. I can type it out if needed.
















Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

Outback Man said:


> Bought a new to me toy from a buddy the other day. Weber Performer cost me $60 and then I think I spent $200+ on accessories...go figure. Not really ever done much with charcoal excepts burgers and dogs. Already done steaks and wings several times and even a brisket although my multi hour temp retention game needs some work. Looking forward to giving my vortex its maiden voyage tonight for some wings. Decided to cold smoke some peppers from the garden this morning before dehydrating and grinding them up for rub additives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a charcoal Weber 22" Kettle. Let me know if you want some pointers for long cooks. I can get about 4 hrs of cooking out of it before having to add more charcoal (depending on wind and outside temperature). The biggest thing is set the top vent about 1/2 open, and use the bottom vent to control the temperature. And also the bigger a water pan you can fit the better.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Nuttin fancy. Just a pork shoulder that went on the BGE @240 deg. last night. Foiled it at 167 IT and took it to 202 then it had a 2 hr. cooler nap.


----------



## USMC TBone

May not be fancy but I bet it was really delicious. I love me some pulled pork!

Also I need to get a pair of them claws! I always here how great they are.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## GABowbenders

that looks amazing


----------



## pbuck

USMC TBone said:


> May not be fancy but I bet it was really delicious. I love me some pulled pork!
> 
> Also I need to get a pair of them claws! I always here how great they are.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk



Get the metal ones. They’re much easier to clean than the plastic. 

They’re handy not only for shredding but also for moving stuff like a roast or chicken etc. on and off the grill/smoker.


----------



## USMC TBone

Yeah I was thinking they'd be better for moving a large hunk o meat off the bbq. If it's already wrapped in foil, I use a pair if thick leather gloves, LOL. If it's not already wrapped I put a sheet of foil over the top and sides then try to grab it and move it to a plate quick enough to not burn my fingers, LOL. Yeah I need some claws!

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood

Yes










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Dang it. Now i want ribs lol!!


----------



## RavinHood

I always go back to baby backs they have more meat on them then ST Louis.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

RavinHood said:


> I always go back to baby backs they have more meat on them then ST Louis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7276603
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can almost smell those through the screen.


----------



## tonybart55

Ugh!!! Seeing all of these I want my smoker working so bad! Does anyone know about Louisiana Grills Pellet smokers? A friend gave me an LG1100 Pellet smoker and it won’t turn on, thinking maybe control board or control fuse?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

I hear their customer service is good...I’d give them a call


----------



## iflyskyhigh

RavinHood said:


> I always go back to baby backs they have more meat on them then ST Louis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7276603
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. Our Safeway sells these extra meaty pork loin ribs. You can get them on sale for $1.97/pound and they are maybe the best ribs I’ve ever had. They sell St Louis cuts too but they aren’t nearly as good


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tonybart55

12-Ringer said:


> I hear their customer service is good...I’d give them a call


I did earlier today on my lunch break, sat on hold for 40 mins, ran out of time and had to get off. Has anyone ever had their pellet smoker not turn on before?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood

Just finished these up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zdaa8794

Did this deer roast few weeks ago from last years deer. 225° till she hit 135 then pulled it. 12/10 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

zdaa8794 said:


> Did this deer roast few weeks ago from last years deer. 225° till she hit 135 then pulled it. 12/10
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great! I've done some deer shoulder roasts in a similar fashion. Except I like to sear on all sides it once the IT hits 135. I like mine about medium instead of medium rare. I also like to give it a dry brine about 24 hrs in advance. Sprinkle a bunch of salt all over it the day before you cook. Then before cooking put a light coat of oil and/or low salt rub on it. Salting it in advance gives the salt time to penetrate further into the meat, increasing flavor and juiciness (salt helps decrease the moisture loss when cooking).

I have an backstrap roast I want to do this with soon. My brother got his first elk last year using his recurve. He has a bunch of the meat stored in my parents freezer and told me to help myself 

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

tonybart55 said:


> I did earlier today on my lunch break, sat on hold for 40 mins, ran out of time and had to get off. Has anyone ever had their pellet smoker not turn on before?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cant speak for a pellet smoker but years ago I had a pellet stove for heating the house. It had a couple gizmos on it they called snap disk. Basically a breaker that you could reset with just a push of a button. 
Look up the manual for your smoker on line. You might be able to troubleshoot it with that information. Could be as simple as a jammed auger tripping a fuse/ breaker.


----------



## TauntoHawk

Gonna try a beef tenderloin on smoke then reverse sear method on Sunday with crab cakes. Think the goal will be 125 then sear both sides pull at 135 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

My son-in-law saved these Dinosaur Beef Ribs when they butchered a beef this week. 
Him and I have been planning this for a couple months now. 
These bad boys are on right now should be done at 6:00 pm. 
More pics later 












The seven Dino Ribs filled the smoker up big time 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

That’s it, Ishi. I’m packing stuff up now and moving west!!


----------



## Ishi Spirit

pbuck said:


> That’s it, Ishi. I’m packing stuff up now and moving west!!


Better hurry.... eating at 6:00 central time


----------



## iflyskyhigh

Ribs on!


























See ya in about 5-6 hours smile  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Progressing nicely


----------



## iflyskyhigh

Ishi Spirit said:


> Progressing nicely
> View attachment 7278391
> View attachment 7278391


Nice. That’s one thing I’ve still never done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood

Ishi Spirit said:


> My son-in-law saved these Dinosaur Beef Ribs when they butchered a beef this week.
> Him and I have been planning this for a couple months now.
> These bad boys are on right now should be done at 6:00 pm.
> More pics later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The seven Dino Ribs filled the smoker up big time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually doing some of those tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

RavinHood said:


> Actually doing some of those tomorrow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Take a bunch of pics!! Have fun smoking them!


----------



## pbuck

Ishi bringing the ribs out


----------



## iflyskyhigh

After about 3 hours










Wrapped in pink butcher paper and and a layer of foil. 










Sauces and back in. 




















Lots o left overs.



















Wife’s homemade instant pot jalapeño cornbread. 











And homemade apple pie to top it off. 










And into the freezer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla

That cornbread looks tasty as do the ribs.

I went with the smoked tri-tip and smoked garden fresh veggies tonight.























Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

We had plenty of food and everything went well. Now I can cross another thing off my to do smoking list!





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood

Friend of mind cooked those yesterday they were on point



Got my beef ribs going 

They aren’t Dino beef ribs but they’ll do 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood

Mine turned out okay 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Eagles got smoked......keeping up with the theme and making smoked venison chili.


----------



## RavinHood

Nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Threw some leftover rib meat in I had frozen. Tasty.


----------



## mikear

Smoked some jalapeños and dehydrated. Also smoked kosher salt and garden tomatoes (separately) for the first time. Wow, and I don’t even like fresh tomatoes but I couldn’t stop eating these. 









Three pork tenderloins wrapped in bacon. 

















Couple thin sliced pork butt steaks a local butcher puts out. Cooked to 200°-205°. 









Also made some jalapeño cornbread thanks to ifly’s post above.


----------



## iflyskyhigh

nicko said:


> Threw some leftover rib meat in I had frozen. Tasty.
> View attachment 7278936


Wife makes amazing chili. I’m gonna try adding some of that left over rib meat. Thanks for the idea. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iflyskyhigh

mikear said:


> Smoked some jalapeños and dehydrated. Also smoked kosher salt and garden tomatoes (separately) for the first time. Wow, and I don’t even like fresh tomatoes but I couldn’t stop eating these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three pork tenderloins wrapped in bacon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple thin sliced pork butt steaks a local butcher puts out. Cooked to 200°-205°.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also made some jalapeño cornbread thanks to ifly’s post above.


Only thing better than pork is pork wrapped in pork. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mikear

iflyskyhigh said:


> Only thing better than pork is pork wrapped in pork.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes sir, I agree. Thank you for the jalapeño cornbread idea.


----------



## iflyskyhigh

Ishi Spirit said:


> We had plenty of food and everything went well. Now I can cross another thing off my to do smoking list!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you find Dino ribs at the grocer or is that strictly a butcher thing? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

iflyskyhigh said:


> Can you find Dino ribs at the grocer or is that strictly a butcher thing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I’ve never seen these in a grocery store. Best way to get them is talk to your local butcher.


----------



## Billy H

All kinds of smoking going on!!!!


----------



## NYhunter10

Only cooked on my Weber a handful of times, but I love it. I’ve made ribs and chicken quarters.


----------



## trial153

Caribou Kielbasa


----------



## DeerslayinSOB

Here are some that I did over the weekend. I made my own habenro pineapple bbq sauce. Sweet and heat!! Woods I use almost all the time are hickory and apple


----------



## RavinHood

trial153 said:


> Caribou Kielbasa


That’s looks really good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sigma_pete

Did some kielbasa and pork loin over the weekend. Smoked with a blend of apple and hickory pellets.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

I usually use apple and/or hickory as well. Living around orchards I can get apple or cherry wood cheap, or free if I ask around  Hickory definitely seems to have a bit more flavor or bite to the smoke but I like it too. I use hickory pellets for smoking my cheeses.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Something a little different to do with left over pulled pork. It’s delicious!! 









Your Crew Will Flip For This Insanely Delicious Pulled-Pork Ring


Perhaps the most extra party app of all time.




www.delish.com


----------



## boweyspoint

Man does that look good - some great recipes on here!


----------



## pbuck

Cold smoked some spicey jalapeño deviled eggs in the ol Weber.


----------



## iflyskyhigh

pbuck said:


> Cold smoked some spicey jalapeño deviled eggs in the ol Weber.


Ah cold smoking. I’m dreaming of the day. It was 105° here today. With no heat applied inside of the smoker is probably damn near 200°


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

iflyskyhigh said:


> Ah cold smoking. I’m dreaming of the day. It was 105° here today. With no heat applied inside of the smoker is probably damn near 200°
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol! Well, it was more like cool smoking. [emoji2] It was around 60 deg outside and cloudy so I got the eggs really cold in my beer fridge and only left them in the smoke for about 45 mins.


----------



## pbuck

If you like deviled eggs, you need to try these spicey smoked ones. I kinda wing it with the recipe but I’ll try to put it in writing. 

This is for the filling for 6 eggs. You’ll need a jar of diced pickled jalapeños too. 

1/4 c. mayo 
1 tsp. juice from jalapeños
1/4 tsp. cider vinegar 
1 tbsp. ish hot sauce. I just splash it in there. 
Salt, garlic pwdr and onion pwdr to taste. Doesn’t take much. 

Spoon the filling into the eggs and top with a dab of the pickled jalapeños then garnish with dill and paprika. 

To smoke, I go the easy route and just stick the eggs on a cooling rack and simply put them in my gas grill with a pellet tube and close the lid. 45 mins to an hour is plenty.


----------



## Chris1ny




----------



## Spaceball

Hey guys, it may have been covered her but I’m wanting to get into smoking but have no idea what smoker to get. 

Online reviews are all over the place so I’m not very helpful. I haven’t decided on fuel source brand or basically anything lol.

I’m looking to stay with a less expensive unit under $500 for sure, less would be better. I don’t mind having to watch it a bit in fact that’s a bit enjoyable to me but keep in mind I have no idea what I’m doing.

All opinions are welcome! 

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sigma_pete

Spaceball said:


> ... I’m wanting to get into smoking but have no idea what smoker to get. ... looking to stay with a less expensive unit under $500 for sure, less would be better. I don’t mind having to watch it a bit in fact that’s a bit enjoyable to me but keep in mind I have no idea what I’m doing.


There are so many choices. For cheap and relatively easy entry, a used propane model is a good choice. 

I picked up a used Masterbuilt for $50 on LetGo (now OfferUp). All I had to do to it was do a deep cleaning and then repaint the exterior with black barbecue grill (high temp) paint for looks and too make sure it doesn’t start rusting. And, I replaced the rusted out wood tray that sits over the burner with a large stainless steel dog bowl and a very small stainless steel mixing bowl that I put inside of it to hold water/cider vinegar. Since the original tray had legs, I hold the new pan up with several pieces of brick spaced around the burner. I could have bought the replacement part at Home Depot but I like my setup better.

There are a lot of similar brands but the key feature that I was looking for was a separate lower door for access to the burner/wood tray without opening up the food chamber. Doing so drops the temperature too much and let’s out the smoke.

There are pictures of mine inside and out a few times further up in the thread.

I like the setup so much, I’m picking up another one tomorrow for only $15 but it’s not in a good of shape. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikear

Spaceball said:


> Hey guys, it may have been covered her but I’m wanting to get into smoking but have no idea what smoker to get.
> 
> Online reviews are all over the place so I’m not very helpful. I haven’t decided on fuel source brand or basically anything lol.
> 
> I’m looking to stay with a less expensive unit under $500 for sure, less would be better. I don’t mind having to watch it a bit in fact that’s a bit enjoyable to me but keep in mind I have no idea what I’m doing.
> 
> All opinions are welcome!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Know several people with Pit Boss pellet grills that really like them. They can be had in your price range, especially this time of year if you have Lowe’s, Home Depot, etc nearby that may be clearancing them in store. About as easy as it gets. Can smoke a brisket and also grill hamburgers on the same setup. 

I have a Yoder pellet grill and MasterBuilt smoker. Both nice, haven’t used the MasterBuilt since I got the Yoder.


----------



## iflyskyhigh

mikear said:


> Know several people with Pit Boss pellet grills that really like them. They can be had in your price range, especially this time of year if you have Lowe’s, Home Depot, etc nearby that may be clearancing them in store. About as easy as it gets. Can smoke a brisket and also grill hamburgers on the same setup.
> 
> I have a Yoder pellet grill and MasterBuilt smoker. Both nice, haven’t used the MasterBuilt since I got the Yoder.


Yoder! Buy once cry once. [emoji23] 

Love that silly pellet grill. 

I have a Big Joe 3 Kamado and the food that comes off it is second to none. 

BUT for shear ease of use the Yoder is it! 

When it’s 115° in Scottsdale and I don’t feel like starting a charcoal fire...push button...set temp....cook food.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Potatoe

Spaceball said:


> Hey guys, it may have been covered her but I’m wanting to get into smoking but have no idea what smoker to get.
> 
> Online reviews are all over the place so I’m not very helpful. I haven’t decided on fuel source brand or basically anything lol.
> 
> I’m looking to stay with a less expensive unit under $500 for sure, less would be better. I don’t mind having to watch it a bit in fact that’s a bit enjoyable to me but keep in mind I have no idea what I’m doing.
> 
> All opinions are welcome!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



At that price the pellet smokers are gonna be at the lowest end of quality and space, they would probably still be fine but just the lowest end. If "set it and forget it" is a big factor for you, if spring for the master built gravity fed charcoal smoker in the $500 range

If you don't mind a little work and done learning (both of these pits are very easy to manage), the pit barrel cooker is awesome and make great food. The weber Smokey mountain is another good option in the under 500$ range. . .you do actually manage this pit but it's such a breeze, set the intakes open to 1/4 and itll cook at 250ish for hours. There's many vids on YouTube that will show you.

Good luck!


----------



## Spaceball

Thanks guys, I’m thinking more set and forget until I get the hang of things then moving into charcoal later. I do have a Webber charcoal grill so I could play with that a bit as well.

What do you guys think of the Pit Boss electric smoker? The main downside I’ve read to electric is they don’t get hot enough for some things. This one says it gets to 400. Well in my price range and gets good reviews from what I can see.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spaceball

Never mind on that the most recent reviews really suck lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Bacon wrapped Jalapeño popper stuffed chicken breasts ready to hit the BGE this afternoon. [emoji1786] 

Smoke @ 250 till IT hits 150 then hit em with some SBR and finish to 165 IT. 

I’ve been using the rub recipe in the link below on everything lately. It’s awesome on chicken. 









Bacon Wrapped Jalapeno Popper Stuffed Chicken | Hey Grill Hey


Bacon Wrapped Jalapeno Popper Stuffed Chicken is the dinner that dreams are made of. Creamy and cheesy stuffed jalapenos are stuffed into juicy chicken breasts and then lovingly wrapped in salty bacon.




heygrillhey.com














To be continued.......


----------



## hokiehunter373

App isn't working on my phone but smoked up some chili con queso and baby backs this weekend. It was a good weekend!


----------



## pbuck

Ok, these took a little prep time but dang!! they were amazing. Wifey said they’re company worthy lol! 

Followed the recipe to a T except used SBR instead of the homemade sauce. That sweet rub is super good on chicken.


----------



## hokiehunter373

hokiehunter373 said:


> App isn't working on my phone but smoked up some chili con queso and baby backs this weekend. It was a good weekend!































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSTTH5US

pbuck said:


> Ok, these took a little prep time but dang!! they were amazing. Wifey said they’re company worthy lol!
> 
> Followed the recipe to a T except used SBR instead of the homemade sauce. That sweet rub is super good on chicken.


Going to make this it looks amazing! Like a circus inside your mouth Hahahaha. Seriously great job! Thanks for posting!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Smoked meatloaf going now. Added a touch of liquid smoke and about 1/8 tsp cayenne to the mix as an experiment. Applewood chunks are pumping out the smokey goodness.


----------



## USMC TBone

On Sunday I made little batch of deer jerky from a roast in the freezer from my dad deer last year. I screwed up and it got over smoked and dried. Trying some after it cam off the bbq had a bitter taste to it. A day or two later the bitterness has disappeared so it's more edible, but still super smoky and almost overpowers the marinade flavor. Guess I'll have to try again this weekend or next 

I also grilled up some salmon a friend at work gave me in trade for some deer meat and smoked cheese. The salmon was awesome! I just made up a quick marinade using about 1/3 - 1/2 cup oil, 1/3 - 1/2 cup lemon juice and 2 - 3 tbsp of a McCormick sea salt, garlic and pepper general seasoning mix (goes great on just about anything). Let the fillets marinade in that for about 15 - 20 min while I warmed up the gas grill and threw a few small chunks of apple wood on the flavorizer bars over the burners. Cooked indirectly (used one burner with the wood on it, and others off) on skin side down for about 15 mins then turned the burners under the fish to low for another 7 mins. Then cranked up all the burners and flipped the fish over (meat side down) for a minute to get a little sear on the meat and crisp it a touch. Some of the best tasting fish my family and I have ever had! And easy to do! Sorry, no pictures of the fish. We were all super hungry and with it looking and tasting so good it didn't last long.









Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

I can smell that chicken!!!


----------



## RavinHood

Wing night wednesday or #WNW maybe ill start a trend 
































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonybart55

RavinHood said:


> View attachment 7290899
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7290900
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7290901
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7290902
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ravin, are those sweet potatoes???? I friggin love smoked chicken and sweet potatoes!!! That looks good man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Damn! Every pic I took of the meatloaf ended up being a live-blur pic. In any event, I would definitely try this mix again but.....

1 - wait until the last 10 minutes to put the sauce on top (it absorbed all of the smoke and none of it got to the meat)...still tasted great but the sauce came out like bar b que sauce.

2 - add a touch more liquid smoke

A work in progress.


----------



## RavinHood

tonybart55 said:


> Ravin, are those sweet potatoes???? I friggin love smoked chicken and sweet potatoes!!! That looks good man!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir i love sweet potatoes  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

nicko said:


> Damn! Every pic I took of the meatloaf ended up being a live-blur pic. In any event, I would definitely try this mix again but.....
> 
> 1 - wait until the last 10 minutes to put the sauce on top (it absorbed all of the smoke and none of it got to the meat)...still tasted great but the sauce came out like bar b que sauce.
> 
> 2 - add a touch more liquid smoke
> 
> A work in progress.


Did you smoke it in a normal loaf pan or what?


----------



## nicko

hokiehunter373 said:


> Did you smoke it in a normal loaf pan or what?


Loaf pan.


----------



## nicko

Rather than smoke a whole chicken tonight and me being the only one eating the dark meat, decided to just do three smoked chicken breasts for pulled chicken… The little patties you see or Carrizo sausage that I laid on top of them for some extra flavor. Also have some fries going in the cast-iron.


----------



## Quint22

RavinHood said:


> View attachment 7290899
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7290900
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7290901
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7290902
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is the only way I do chickens any more unless Im using the oven which is rare. Also works amazingly well with turkeys. Same process and a turkey can be done in a couple hours. Ive done the thanksgiving turkeys this way for the past 3 years since getting a ceramic grill.


----------



## USMC TBone

I'm definitely going to have to spatchcok a bird sometime soon.

By the way here's a pic of that seasoning mix I used with some oil and lemon juice for the salmon.. This is just a great mix for just about anything you want to add a little extra pop or flavor to.









Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spaceball

I did a couple chickens this morning on my new MES 30, they turned out awesome! It was my first time smoking so I was super happy with the results.

I’d post a picture but since the update It tells me I need to sign into a account even though I’m already signed in and posting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

What to do with a 3lb neck roast....hmmm....

Sweet/Heat Jerky it is....


















Hopefully done around 7


----------



## 12-Ringer




----------



## pbuck

Looks good Joe. I just made a batch of jerky yesterday. Mine went in the Garden Master tho.


----------



## levikoehn

12 ringer is that a pellet grill with grates removed interesting did you stair step the temps? I want to do this

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

yes, pulled the grates, used a chafing pan rack and some wire to string across, placed entire rack in a large aluminum pan...only have to clean the pan....(how often do wish we could say that....)

set at 180 for 4.5-5 hours... no manual temp adjustments....I did watch the temps bump between 170 and 190 throughout the smoke.

Is that a shorthair in your avatar? My favorite breed!


----------



## levikoehn

12-Ringer said:


> yes, pulled the grates, used a chafing pan rack and some wire to string across, placed entire rack in a large aluminum pan...only have to clean the pan....(how often do wish we could say that....)
> 
> set at 180 for 4.5-5 hours... no manual temp adjustments....I did watch the temps bump between 170 and 190 throughout the smoke.
> 
> Is that a shorthair in your avatar? My favorite breed!


Ya she is a weimaraner 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

6 pounds of venison sticks ready to hit the smoke in the AM. Couple mahogany on top.


----------



## tonybart55

Hey guys, so I just smoked my first pork butt yesterday and it turned out great! Super excited with the turn out!

For this week I have a rack of untrimmed spare ribs and I was wondering what is the general consensus for trimming these? Do y’all normally cook spare ribs whole, trim but leave the rib tips on, or trim them fully to St Louis style?

Also, if you trim, do you throw away the meat you trim off or do you use it for something?

Last newbie question: Do these cook like baby backs or is there another method to smoking these?

Thanks guys!


----------



## Billy H

Sticks all sealed and taken care of. Used owens " Hot Wing " stick mix . The flavor is just OK. Still can't figure out why they call it hot wing flavor? Doesn't compare to the quality of their honey bbq mix or their philly cheese steak Bratt mix. Glad I only made a few pounds.


----------



## RandyNight

tonybart55 said:


> Hey guys, so I just smoked my first pork butt yesterday and it turned out great! Super excited with the turn out!
> 
> For this week I have a rack of untrimmed spare ribs and I was wondering what is the general consensus for trimming these? Do y’all normally cook spare ribs whole, trim but leave the rib tips on, or trim them fully to St Louis style?
> 
> Also, if you trim, do you throw away the meat you trim off or do you use it for something?
> 
> Last newbie question: Do these cook like baby backs or is there another method to smoking these?
> 
> Thanks guys!


I'm no expert but I trim to St. Louis and smoke the trimmings also. They get city up in pieces for the grands and other kiddos while we grown-ups hit the bones. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonybart55

So I smoked those spare ribs and the trimmings this morning and was able to eat them for lunch... oh my!!! Apple Pie Spare Ribs!!! Very pleased with the turn out!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OOC72

Nice looking ribs. I’ve never been able to get mine to look like that coming out of the smoker.


----------



## Billy H

Looks good. Makes me want ribs.


----------



## pbuck

Classic Thermapen is on sale $20 off. It’s only $59 now. 









Classic Super-Fast<sup>®</sup> Thermapen<sup>®</sup>


Specializing in cool, unique and professional temperature tools. Super-Fast thermocouples, thermistors, infrared thermometers, data logging and more.




www.thermoworks.com


----------



## Billy H

pbuck said:


> Classic Thermapen is on sale $20 off. It’s only $59 now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic Super-Fast<sup>®</sup> Thermapen<sup>®</sup>
> 
> 
> Specializing in cool, unique and professional temperature tools. Super-Fast thermocouples, thermistors, infrared thermometers, data logging and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thermoworks.com


 Thanks for the link pbuck, I grabbed one up.


----------



## pbuck

Billy H said:


> Thanks for the link pbuck, I grabbed one up.


Good deal! 

That’s literally and figuratively lol!


----------



## pbuck

Batch of summer sausage getting made. Going Into the MES tomorrow.


----------



## Billy H

Great minds think alike. sticks going on the MES in the AM as well. Like your set up Pbuck


----------



## Billy H

Pbuck are you using leggs summer sausage mix? That stuff is pretty good. I have a garlic summer sausage mix from another brand I'm going to give a shot next time around. Its hard to get away from what works?


----------



## pbuck

Billy H said:


> Pbuck are you using leggs summer sausage mix? That stuff is pretty good. I have a garlic summer sausage mix from another brand I'm going to give a shot next time around. Its hard to get away from what works?


I use Witts deer/beef sausage seasoning from www.askthemeatcutter.com Been using it for several years now and am very happy with it. I do add some mustard seed but nothing else. 

Here’s my little meat processing corner of the basement.


----------



## RavinHood

Looks good any one have a recipe for moose ? 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

pbuck said:


> Batch of summer sausage getting made. Going Into the MES tomorrow.


It turned out great!


----------



## Billy H

It sure looks good !


----------



## hokiehunter373

Does anyone do snack sticks in your traeger? Do you just lay them on the grate or take the grates out and hang them somehow?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Just did a batch of wings on the BGE. 375-400 indirect with a hickory chunk in the lump for a bit of smoke.


----------



## hokiehunter373

hokiehunter373 said:


> Does anyone do snack sticks in your traeger? Do you just lay them on the grate or take the grates out and hang them somehow?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anyone? Any pellet grill users 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sigma_pete

Smoked up a ham, pork belly (split and used 2 different rubs) and a little goat meat. I haven’t had goat since college, never cooked it before.










Pan fried some of the sliced pork belly for breakfast this morning. And the son had it diced up in an omelet.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joesandi

hokiehunter373 said:


> Anyone? Any pellet grill users
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't use a pellet grill but have laid them on the racks of my MES 30 and 40. I also have hung them. Now we have a converted fridge so we only hang them. Sorry for no help on the Traeger. Keep looking at them but haven't pulled the trigger.


----------



## RavinHood

I reversed seared some moose steak. For those interested this stuff taste like beef









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

joesandi said:


> I don't use a pellet grill but have laid them on the racks of my MES 30 and 40. I also have hung them. Now we have a converted fridge so we only hang them. Sorry for no help on the Traeger. Keep looking at them but haven't pulled the trigger.


Hokie , same advice I can give. I always lay mine on the rac of an electric smoke and they turn out fine. I do hang summer sausage Actually sticks and sausages is about all I use my MES for.


----------



## 12-Ringer

hokiehunter373 said:


> Anyone? Any pellet grill users
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hang all mine in the same general matter that I hang my jerky


----------



## hokiehunter373

Thanks guys. 11# are on. Now the problem is regulating the temp low enough










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Alright so this has now led me to wanting a PID controller to install on the traeger. Best bet the Savannah stoker or something else?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyNight

Good looking sausage there, did you use hi-temp cheese? I use the hi-temp but wonder if regular would work or just melt out.


----------



## hokiehunter373

RandyNight said:


> Good looking sausage there, did you use hi-temp cheese? I use the hi-temp but wonder if regular would work or just melt out.


Yup, used hi temp. Taste testing with a little fry in a pan. Shouldn’t have done that cause now I just wanna pull the rest before it’s done. Dang good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla

Elk tenderloin tacos. Helped a friend pack the meat out on Friday.









Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

hokiehunter373 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hokie , What I do to keep my sticks more straight , as I stuff them I tie a piece of butcher string as I get to the known length of my grates. That way I can bend them very easy and run them back and forth lengthwise on my grates with minimal bend and not have them touching each other. then just snip off the string when I cut and pack. Not that shape makes any different in flavor .


----------



## hokiehunter373

Billy H said:


> Hokie , What I do to keep my sticks more straight , as I stuff them I tie a piece of butcher string as I get to the known length of my grates. That way I can bend them very easy and run them back and forth lengthwise on my grates with minimal bend and not have them touching each other. then just snip off the string when I cut and pack. Not that shape makes any different in flavor .
> View attachment 7307183


Nice idea


----------



## hokiehunter373

hokiehunter373 said:


> Alright so this has now led me to wanting a PID controller to install on the traeger. Best bet the Savannah stoker or something else?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anyone have any recommendations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron1203

This years deer roast with coffee and bearded butcher blend rub. Smoked to 130, rested and then seared. Best venison I’ve ever had.


----------



## Wes15

Little bit of bacon never hurt anything.


----------



## USMC TBone

My bbq/grills have been neglected the past couple months, unless you count the occasional hot dog and burger roast on the gas grill. Anyways I decided to fill and fire up the smoke tube and throw it in with some cheeses.

Got some Pepper Jack, Colby Jack, and Pre-sliced Provolone.









Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

aaron1203 said:


> View attachment 7310380
> 
> 
> This years deer roast with coffee and bearded butcher blend rub. Smoked to 130, rested and then seared. Best venison I’ve ever had.


OMG this looks amazing! Nicely done 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Who doesn’t like a little impromptu rib action? Did some sweet potatoes too



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

hokiehunter373 said:


> Who doesn’t like a little impromptu rib action? Did some sweet potatoes too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good! 

Don’t know what it is about ribs but my mouth always waters when people post pics of them. [emoji1786]


----------



## BeastModeHunter

aaron1203 said:


> View attachment 7310380
> 
> 
> This years deer roast with coffee and bearded butcher blend rub. Smoked to 130, rested and then seared. Best venison I’ve ever had.


What temp did you run your smoker? Looks amazing


----------



## aaron1203

BeastModeHunter said:


> What temp did you run your smoker? Looks amazing


Hey I ran 210 with hickory


----------



## hokiehunter373

pbuck said:


> Looks good!
> 
> Don’t know what it is about ribs but my mouth always waters when people post pics of them. [emoji1786]


I agree. I had been seeing too many of them to hold out any longer lol. I usually do 2-3 hours at 250, another 1 or 2 wrapped, then bump the temp if I'm going to sauce them and finish them. This time I just did 4.5 hours at 250, bumped it to 300 when I put sauce on and finished them for half an hour. Think they were my best yet.


----------



## nicko

No smoking planned for Thanksgiving. Dialed down celebration this year for just our household and everybody taking on a role in the meal planning. Next smoke will be smoked venison chili for our gun trip.


----------



## pbuck

Wifey and I have been loving the spatchcock chicken and since it’s just the two of us, I’m going to do our turkey the same way. It’ll be something a little different than the same ol bird out of the oven.

Edit..11/26

Took a little hacking but the bird is split!


----------



## rhs341

Well it’s snack stick season again....but I’m NOT doing the 200 lb batch like last time....25 elk and 25 goose (first time trying goose) both made with Owens BBQ honey BBQ and 2 1/2 lbs of pepper jack cheese...first time trying the LEM 30 lb electric stuffer....what a time saver and foot control








electric, only way to go!!!!!!
Got behind today because I ran out of casing and had to go buy more...just put on the smoker so it’s gonna be a late night.....more pics when they come off!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhs341

Cooling off...goose was fantastic...would do it again...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

You guys are lethal ! Wow, I think some of y’all should be running food services somewhere.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

Started the smoker while in a treestand having a simultaneous interaction with both my target bucks. Left the wife instructions but forgot to tell her about wrapping the legs or wings but got it all covered once I got home. She didn’t realize it had extra breasts until I showed her today. Didn’t get a shot at the 8 pt cause Inwas grunting at the 10 pt and didn’t realize he was there until it was too late. Happy Thanksgiving. 











































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

The Orange halves are making my mouth water. [emoji1787] [emoji1786]


----------



## jager69

Man that looks good! The big 8 looks like he caught one in the eye.


----------



## Outback Man

jager69 said:


> Man that looks good! The big 8 looks like he caught one in the eye.


Got my first pic of him Oct. 2 and both eyes looked good. He disappeared for 6 weeks and just showed back up in last week. Makes sense now. I don’t go out of my way to name deer but he’s earned One Eyed Willy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Just pulled the bird off the BGE. 1 hr. 50 for a 14# @ 350-360 raised direct.


----------



## pbuck

Just like the chickens, this ^^^is the BEST turkey ever. Don’t know if we’ll ever do another one in the oven.


----------



## USMC TBone

Outback Man said:


> Started the smoker while in a treestand having a simultaneous interaction with both my target bucks. Left the wife instructions but forgot to tell her about wrapping the legs or wings but got it all covered once I got home. She didn’t realize it had extra breasts until I showed her today. Didn’t get a shot at the 8 pt cause Inwas grunting at the 10 pt and didn’t realize he was there until it was too late. Happy Thanksgiving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"Left the wife instructions" ... Circled on the instructions "*Don't screw anything up!!" ROFL

Looks like it turned out great. Bummer about not getting a buck.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## JSTTH5US

I did my first turkey smoke this year. Thing took 5 1/2 hours Hahahah much longer than I thought. I had it cooking between 230-245 for a few hours that’s why it took so long. Then I kicked the heat up to 350. The taste was amazing, looking forward to next years.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

I also did a turkey up. 15#. Made up my own rub, put her on at 6:15 running at 225. Pulled at 2:15. Absolutely perfect 










Must of been a hit cause this was the only pic I was able to get after it was sliced










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

Outback Man said:


> Started the smoker while in a treestand having a simultaneous interaction with both my target bucks. Left the wife instructions but forgot to tell her about wrapping the legs or wings but got it all covered once I got home. She didn’t realize it had extra breasts until I showed her today. Didn’t get a shot at the 8 pt cause Inwas grunting at the 10 pt and didn’t realize he was there until it was too late. Happy Thanksgiving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




LMFAO,,,,,you dropped a pair of silicone Costco's in there. Bet the wife had a few choice words for you later....lol. Great job of creativity,,,,and dang, that beauty has some G1's don't he ?


----------



## Billy H

Venison Pastrami!


----------



## steelbuck

No thanksgiving turkey, but I did reverse sear a ribeye, which is my new favorite way to cook steak! Perfect medium rare.


----------



## wisesteve

Billy H said:


> Venison Pastrami!
> 
> View attachment 7314477


I need this recipe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Billy H said:


> Venison Pastrami!
> 
> View attachment 7314477


Was just walking my nephew through the process and warned him that he’ll never look at a hind quarter the same once he makes pastrami lol!!


----------



## pbuck

wisesteve said:


> I need this recipe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My pastrami recipe is quoted on post 6811. I couldn’t find my OP. If you have any ? just pm me or post it up here. There’s been a bunch of it made since I posted the recipe a couple years ago and others have their own recipes or have developed slightly different techniques than what I first posted.


----------



## Outback Man

steelbuck said:


> No thanksgiving turkey, but I did reverse sear a ribeye, which is my new favorite way to cook steak! Perfect medium rare.


Yep my first time reverse searing a steak was life changing. I’ll never do them, or a tritip any other way ever again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Dead link


----------



## Billy H

pbuck said:


> I used the cure from the video on this thread.
> 
> Venison Pastrami
> 
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?url=http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4540049&share_tid=4540049&share_fid=16462&share_type=t
> 
> Following advice from a friend that does a lot of beef corning, I left my 2.5 # chunk of meat in the brine 6.5 days instead of the 3 it says in the video. Most of the recipes I looked at called for 5 minimum. If the meat isn't completely cured through it won't hurt it but the middle will be brown and not done the same.
> 
> I put mine in a large, sealable container and kept a small plate on it to keep it submerged while turning it over once a day. This morning I took it out of the brine and rinsed it then soaked it 6 hours in plain water to get some of the salt out.
> 
> I used a pretty fancy rub from amazing ribs .com but some consist of just pepper and coriander.
> 
> 1 tbsp coriander powder
> 2 tbsp fresh ground pepper
> 1/2 tbsb brown sugar
> 1/2 tbsp paprika
> 1 tsp onion powder
> 1 tsp garlic powder
> 1/2 tsp mustard powder
> 
> Smoked it indirect on the BGE @ 230 deg. with a water pan and oak chunks for about 3 hours until the IT hit 140 then pulled it off and put it in a veggie steamer until my thermapen read 150 in the thickest part.
> 
> All in all it took a little time and effort but dang! it is as good as it looks. If my wife will eat venison it has to be exceptional and she loved this stuff.


Here is Pbucks recipe. On page 194


----------



## pbuck

Thanks, Billy! 

Here’s the brine recipe. It’s good for 2-3 lbs of meat. I usually just double it. 

Also, the linked video says 3 days in the brine but I’ve found that a 3# roast needs at least five days. 

For 1 qt. water









The rub recipe I posted is a little involved and lately all I’ve been using is a good dusting of coriander then a heavy coat of fresh ground pepper.


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> Venison Pastrami!
> 
> View attachment 7314477


Billy, which cut from the deer did you use?


----------



## Billy H

pbuck said:


> Billy, which cut from the deer did you use?


This time I used a small roast . Turned out really good. If you have a whole meaty backstrap you can half it and it makes two really good hunks of pastrami. That said with pbucks recipe you can't go wrong with any decent size muscle cut. I also have been doing just ground black pepper and light dusting of coriander.


----------



## HbDane

Anyone have a good recipe for smoking a 3 bone standing rib roast? It's just over 4.5 lbs. It's a vertical smoker if that matters


----------



## steelbuck

Ribs are probably my favorite thing to smoke. Rack of spare and a rack of baby backs. If you look closely, you can see my dog licking his lips 🤣


----------



## ruffme

Need some advice. I have a Traeger and HATE it! It's always something with it and their customer service SUCKS HARD!
So the wifey said get something else!!

I'm looking at the Louisana Black label 800 with the wifi or a Green Mountain of comparable size.

Anybody have any thoughts on these two?


----------



## iflyskyhigh

ruffme said:


> Need some advice. I have a Traeger and HATE it! It's always something with it and their customer service SUCKS HARD!
> So the wifey said get something else!!
> 
> I'm looking at the Louisana Black label 800 with the wifi or a Green Mountain of comparable size.
> 
> Anybody have any thoughts on these two?


Just different versions of the Traeger IMHO. 

I think to really get something better you’re gonna have to step up to something like a Yoder, MAK, Memphis, Smoking Brothers, Pitts & Spitts, etc. Pretty much ones made in the US. 

The Rec Tec might be your best Chinese made grill. Grilla Grills I think are also decent Chinese made grills. 

I bought a higher end Green Mountain last year. Returned it and bought a Yoder. Best decision I made. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSTTH5US

ruffme said:


> Need some advice. I have a Traeger and HATE it! It's always something with it and their customer service SUCKS HARD!
> So the wifey said get something else!!
> 
> I'm looking at the Louisana Black label 800 with the wifi or a Green Mountain of comparable size.
> 
> Anybody have any thoughts on these two?


That sucks. I’m a basic smoker and the Webber Smokey mountain is awesome! Especially for the price I can smoke overnight and not have to worry about. Couldn’t be happier. I don’t have any experience with the brands you mentioned but thought it might be relevant to chime in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wisesteve

nicko said:


> Billy, which cut from the deer did you use?


I have quite a few back straps to use up. I think these would turn out great.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wisesteve

pbuck said:


> Thanks, Billy!
> 
> Here’s the brine recipe. It’s good for 2-3 lbs of meat. I usually just double it.
> 
> Also, the linked video says 3 days in the brine but I’ve found that a 3# roast needs at least five days.
> 
> For 1 qt. water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rub recipe I posted is a little involved and lately all I’ve been using is a good dusting of coriander then a heavy coat of fresh ground pepper.


Thanks. Definitely gonna give this a go.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyNight

Look back couple years ago in this thread, I was starting on pastrami and these guys had lot of useful info here.


----------



## pbuck

wisesteve said:


> I have quite a few back straps to use up. I think these would turn out great.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Back straps would probably only need 4 days max in the brine. I usually soak my roasts in plain water for 6ish hours to get some of the salt out before smoking.


----------



## ruffme

iflyskyhigh said:


> Just different versions of the Traeger IMHO.
> 
> I think to really get something better you’re gonna have to step up to something like a Yoder, MAK, Memphis, Smoking Brothers, Pitts & Spitts, etc. Pretty much ones made in the US.
> 
> The Rec Tec might be your best Chinese made grill. Grilla Grills I think are also decent Chinese made grills.
> 
> I bought a higher end Green Mountain last year. Returned it and bought a Yoder. Best decision I made.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Isn't RecTec made in Georgia?


----------



## USMC TBone

JSTTH5US said:


> I did my first turkey smoke this year. Thing took 5 1/2 hours Hahahah much longer than I thought. I had it cooking between 230-245 for a few hours that’s why it took so long. Then I kicked the heat up to 350. The taste was amazing, looking forward to next years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting... I've yet to smoke a while Turkey. I've only done some breasts. My dad always claims it takes a good 12 hrs for him to smoke one on his Brinkman Charcoal Smoker (looks about like a Weber Smokey Mountain). Yet yours only took 5.5 hrs and Hokie's only took about 8 hrs. He doesnt use a smoker thermometer to watch the "oven temperature", just goes by feel, but he does use a meat thermometer to tell if the bird is done of course. He must be smoking it at a really cool temperature or something. His Turkeys always come out tasty, but maybe a little dry. I'll have to try my own, but give myself plenty of time. I'm also interested in brining s bird, and trying the spatchcok method as well. Might have to do some experimenting this new year 

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffme

My turkey for Thanksgiving was around 10lbs.
I had it at 225 for two hours then bumped up to 350 for 2 1/2 hrs and it was done at 165. So total cook time was 4 1/2 hours.

FYI brining is the key for moist delicious bird!


----------



## USMC TBone

HbDane said:


> Anyone have a good recipe for smoking a 3 bone standing rib roast? It's just over 4.5 lbs. It's a vertical smoker if that matters


More a method than a recipe but here's what I've done for a couple bone in rib roasts and it's been great:

About 24 hrs or more before cooking sprinkle salt all over the meat and into some cracks or crevices and let sit in fridge. This is dry brining, which let's the salt penetrate far into the meat and will help keep the meat from losing too much moisture during the cooking process. The an hour or two before cooking put your rub on the roast. Doesn't need to be a salty rub since we already salted the meat. If your rub is salty, you could maybe rinse the meat really quick under some cold water. This would rinse off any residual dry brine salt from the surface before adding a rub that has more salt. Pat the meat dry with a couple paper towels then apply the rub. Cook the roast in bbq/smoker at 225 - 250 F with your favorite wood(s). I like to use a mic of apple and hickory (with lots of orchards around my neck of the woods I can get apple and cherry wood free). Cook the roast to about 10 degrees before your desired doneness. If you want it medium rare (about 135 F) then pull the roast off when its 125 F. Then crank up the heat to high or really high on your bbq or a grill and sear the meat in all sides to get your desired crust (I like my a nice dark brown and little bit of crispiness). Usually a minute of two on each side is all that's required. Then pull the meat off and let rest a minimum of 30 minutes. It should be at your desired doneness. Just a basic reverse sear method, but with the dry brine in the beginning you roast will guaranteed to be juicy with a bit of saltiness that enhances the flavor without overpowering it. At least it's been my experience. I've also done this method for chuck roasts and deer rump roasts with great results as well 

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

ruffme said:


> My turkey for Thanksgiving was around 10lbs.
> I had it at 225 for two hours then bumped up to 350 for 2 1/2 hrs and it was done at 165. So total cook time was 4 1/2 hours.
> 
> FYI brining is the key for moist delicious bird!


I tried a beer can chicken several years back and it was really juicy and the outer parts were super tasty, but the rest of the meat was just plain. Just basically cooked chicken without any extra flavor. I keep meaning to do it again, but by brining it first, so that some of the flavoring can reach the rest of the meat. I also like the idea of spatchcok since more of the meat would be exposed to the rub and smoke, while everything gets cooked more uniformly.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

USMC TBone said:


> I tried a beer can chicken several years back and it was really juicy and the outer parts were super tasty, but the rest of the meat was just plain. Just basically cooked chicken without any extra flavor. I keep meaning to do it again, but by brining it first, so that some of the flavoring can reach the rest of the meat. I also like the idea of spatchcok since more of the meat would be exposed to the rub and smoke, while everything gets cooked more uniformly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


Spatchcock chicken with sweet rub is the best. I’ll never cook another chicken whole. Do it direct over the coals and the smell while it’s cooking will drive you nuts. The steam from the juices dripping into the fire add another layer of flavor. I like to brine mine for 5-6 hrs in a simple brine with some soy sauce. 

My spatchcock thanksgiving turkey turned out awesome as well. Although, I didn’t brine it as it was a butterball and they have enough salt in them.


----------



## wisesteve

ruffme said:


> My turkey for Thanksgiving was around 10lbs.
> I had it at 225 for two hours then bumped up to 350 for 2 1/2 hrs and it was done at 165. So total cook time was 4 1/2 hours.
> 
> FYI brining is the key for moist delicious bird!


Brine all my birds and venison shoulder. Delicious!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iflyskyhigh

ruffme said:


> Isn't RecTec made in Georgia?


I highly doubt it. Pretty sure they’re made in China. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffme

iflyskyhigh said:


> I highly doubt it. Pretty sure they’re made in China.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


After researching some more, I think you are right.


----------



## Brettski7

Did a 16lbs Turkey for thanksgiving. Brined for over 24hrs. Cajun injection. Used the camp chef Turkey cannon and smoked for about 7-7.5 hrs total. Man was it good. Had some water and apple cider vinegar mix in the pan. Basted the Turkey every once in a while with the Cajun injection. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

ruffme said:


> Isn't RecTec made in Georgia?


The HQ is in GA and I think they do some assembly there but the units are definitely shipped in from China. I’ve owned one for like 7 years and it still runs like a champ and is awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffme

Well I went down the customer service road with Traeger tonight.
They are sending me parts to hopefully get my POS traeger running right.


----------



## hokiehunter373

USMC TBone said:


> Interesting... I've yet to smoke a while Turkey. I've only done some breasts. My dad always claims it takes a good 12 hrs for him to smoke one on his Brinkman Charcoal Smoker (looks about like a Weber Smokey Mountain). Yet yours only took 5.5 hrs and Hokie's only took about 8 hrs. He doesnt use a smoker thermometer to watch the "oven temperature", just goes by feel, but he does use a meat thermometer to tell if the bird is done of course. He must be smoking it at a really cool temperature or something. His Turkeys always come out tasty, but maybe a little dry. I'll have to try my own, but give myself plenty of time. I'm also interested in brining s bird, and trying the spatchcok method as well. Might have to do some experimenting this new year
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


My bird was 15 pounds. Everything I read suggested 1/2 an hour to 45 mins per pound. Most just suggested 1/2 an hour. I bet mine would have only taken 7-7.5 but it seemed to be cooking real fast so I bumped the temp down right at the same time it decided to stall. Turned it back up and it took a bit to come back to temp. Doing it again I'll 100% plan on 30 mins a pound and just let it ride the whole time. I also kept a drip pan filled with some water underneath so I could use drippings to make gravy


----------



## ruffme

Anybody ever do a duck or goose brat/sausage?


----------



## USMC TBone

Deer rump roast on the trusty old Weber Kettle for some dinner.

Will try and post some pics when it's done and carved up.









Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

Turned out delicious. Got big thumbs up from the wife and the kids both agreed that they liked it (doesn't always happen).

I dry bined the roast for about 18 hrs, put the Traegar Prime Rib rub on about 2 hrs before cooking. Slow roasted in the Weber Kettle at 220 - 250 F until internal temp was about 135, then opened the lid and stoked the coals to hot as hell and seared all sides a few minutes each. Internal temp was about 145 F by the time I finished that. Took it inside and covered with foil on a plate while the rest of dinner finished cooking. I would say the meat was about medium-well once I started carving it, but it was plenty juicy! In the picture to the left is the plate that the meat rested on and it was full of juice.

Not much drippings but I did mix them with a little water, worchestershire, fresh ground black pepper and a bit of cooking sherry for a quick au jus. Wasnt a lot of juice but definitely was tasty with a smooth smokiness. The meat and au jus went awesome with the butter and garlic roasted carrots my wife made. Then just some quick pillsbury biscuits to round off dinner.









Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## TreyW1985

That looks freaking amazing.


----------



## Billy H

Wing goodness. Off the grill then sauced


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks good ... nice touch for game day


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> Looks good ... nice touch for game day


Yes sir. My wife makes her own wing sauce, its killer.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Let’s just hope they can hang on now (lol)


----------



## PAbigbear

Has anyone made the ground and formed bacon with venison? Any suggestions or don't waste your meat comments are welcome.


----------



## Billy H

PAbigbear said:


> Has anyone made the ground and formed bacon with venison? Any suggestions or don't waste your meat comments are welcome.


 Never, 
Interested
Go for it and post it up.


----------



## joesandi

PAbigbear said:


> Has anyone made the ground and formed bacon with venison? Any suggestions or don't waste your meat comments are welcome.


We just made 50#. Use PS Seasoning. We modified the recipe and add 1 cup pure maple syrup to it. We make that to. The big thing to remember is it is very lean and if you like fatty bacon, this probably isn't for you.


----------



## PAbigbear

joesandi said:


> We just made 50#. Use PS Seasoning. We modified the recipe and add 1 cup pure maple syrup to it. We make that to. The big thing to remember is it is very lean and if you like fatty bacon, this probably isn't for you.


If I did it I planned on using 2/3 venison, 1/3 pork trimmings. What does the maple syrup do when you fry it? Seems like the sugars would make a mess?


----------



## joesandi

PAbigbear said:


> If I did it I planned on using 2/3 venison, 1/3 pork trimmings. What does the maple syrup do when you fry it? Seems like the sugars would make a mess?


For a 25# batch it calls for 15# venison and 7# pork. We tend to use pretty lean pork. We will buy pork shoulder on sale and grind them up for our pork. We don't have any issues with the maple syrup, but if you cook the crap out of it, I can see it possibly happening. We have been doing this for about 5 years now. The last four with the maple syrup.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I've done the bacon and used the fat that I personally trimmed from shoulders I did throughout the year. Might sound weird but I didn't use any pork fat that I ground myself...FYI...grinding fat SUCKS!!

I used the Walton's mix...I think my final ratio was 18lbs of venison (that was originally ground with pork - not sure what ratio the processor used) and I added 6lbs of the straight pork fat mentioned above. I used the Walton's seasoning featured below, put my own little twist, similar to others, except used maple syrup powder instead of the actual syrup....I added 3/4 cup to the mixture.

Formed mine in two large, buttered, aluminum pans and left in the fridge overnight to firm up...
Next day directly on the grate in the smoker with hickory smoke...180* until IT hit 165....then cooled on a rack...FYI...you will want a drip pan in place. Duration depends on how thick you form it...Can also be done in the oven in loaf pans and sliced with a slicer if you prefer...

This is a great/quick video and I don't know anyone who has tried Walton's seasonings who weren't more than satisfied.
*









Imitation Bacon Unit NO MSG - Deer Bacon and Venison Bacon - from Excalibur Seasoning


Our Imitation Bacon Seasoning with NO MSG allows you to take ground venison, beef or pork and make a product that looks and tastes like bacon.. Just cook in a pan and then slice like bacon.




www.waltonsinc.com





Good luck!*


----------



## nicko




----------



## JSTTH5US

Curious what y’all are doing for a Christmas smoked meal. I’m overseas so I don’t have access to game meats. 

Any recommendations for a good Christmas meal recipe? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

JSTTH5US said:


> Curious what y’all are doing for a Christmas smoked meal. I’m overseas so I don’t have access to game meats.
> 
> Any recommendations for a good Christmas meal recipe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Been doing briskets at our house for the past 5+ Christmases. Nobody complains.


----------



## JSTTH5US

Yes that’s def a great choice. Thanks man, care to share your secret recipe, rub, prep, or method? I know I could google it and I have my own as well, but I’d like to learn something from my brothers on here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

I'm planning to do a prime rib roast for Christmas day if I can find one, LOL. I may be a bit late on the looking for one...

Usually we do ham, but last year I did one on New Year's Eve, and it was a hit so I asked my wife about doing one on Christmas Day and she was basically like, "Hell Yes! Do it!"

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

^^^^That’s what I’m doing. A standing rib roast. 

I’d love to do a ham but my wife isn’t crazy about it so she bought a rib roast instead. I guess I’ll suffer through it.


----------



## JSTTH5US

USMC TBone said:


> I'm planning to do a prime rib roast for Christmas day if I can find one, LOL. I may be a bit late on the looking for one...
> 
> Usually we do ham, but last year I did one on New Year's Eve, and it was a hit so I asked my wife about doing one on Christmas Day and she was basically like, "Hell Yes! Do it!"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


Any tips for doing prime rib on the smoker? Last time I did it, it didn’t turn out so good. It tasted ok but I know I wasted like $60 Hahahahah. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

Sound rough pbuck, LOL.

JSTTH5US, what I did for my first couple rib roasts was as follows and it turned put great!

1) Dry brine the roast at least 24 hrs in advance (basically sprinkle liberally with kosher/coarse salt). This let's the salt soak into and penetrate deep into the meat unlike rubs and marinades which only penetrate about 1/4" - 1/2" of the meat (unless the marinade is really salty, then that salt will penetrate further). The dry brine does two main things, it a) helps flavor the inner meat that the smoke and rub/marinade doesnt get to, and b) the salt helps the meat hold onto the juices better during the cooking process.

2) A few hours before cooking I put on my rub straight onto the meat. Some people use mustard or maybe oil to help the rub stick. Usually after being salt and sitting on the fridge for a day or two the meat is pretty moist by then.

3) Set up your cooker to cook at 225 - 250F. I use a Weber Kettle grill and just cook with charcoal and wood (usually apple and/or hickory). I set up a large 13x9 cake pan in the bottom rack where charcoal goes. This leaves about 1/3 of the grate for charcoal and I can usually get a 3-4 hr cook with that much charcoal. I fill the pan with water. The reason for so much water is that water helps regulate the temperature in bbq (it can both absorb heat energy and give off heat), and creates a humid atmosphere in the bbq, which reduces the moisture that evaporates from the meat itself (resulting in juicier meat  ). If I l'm planning to collect dripping I put a brick in the large water pan, then put a disposable aluminum pan on the brick to collect drippings (this way I still have a large water heatsink, but can also collect those yummy juices from the meat for later).

4) Cook your meat at 225 F - 250 F until the meat is about 10- 15 degrees less than you want it to finish at (125 F if you want medium rare at 135 F).

5) Remove cover of cooker and for.my set up I add more charcoal/wood if needed and let the coals get hot - screaming hot, then sear the meat on all sides to get a nice crispy brown crust. Then take your meat inside and let rest while you finish up dinner prep.

The internal temp can rise anywhere from 10 - 20 degrees while resting (depending on roast size). See AmazingRibs.com for an scientific explanation to this phenomenon.

So basically I dry brine the roast in advance, rub it before cooking and use the reverse-sear method, LOL (all techniques o picked up on AmazingRibs.com).

I used the same method on a rump roast from my deer I got this year a few weeks ago and it turned out awesome. My wife said it was one of the best roasts she'd tasted. Was plenty juicy and tasty, and tender (not fork tender a brisket or good prime rib, but definitely more tender than you think a wild game lean roast would be).

Let me know of you have any questions. 

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## JSTTH5US

USMC TBone said:


> Sound rough pbuck, LOL.
> 
> JSTTH5US, what I did for my first couple rib roasts was as follows and it turned put great!
> 
> 1) Dry brine the roast at least 24 hrs in advance (basically sprinkle liberally with kosher/coarse salt). This let's the salt soak into and penetrate deep into the meat unlike rubs and marinades which only penetrate about 1/4" - 1/2" of the meat (unless the marinade is really salty, then that salt will penetrate further). The dry brine does two main things, it a) helps flavor the inner meat that the smoke and rub/marinade doesnt get to, and b) the salt helps the meat hold onto the juices better during the cooking process.
> 
> 2) A few hours before cooking I put on my rub straight onto the meat. Some people use mustard or maybe oil to help the rub stick. Usually after being salt and sitting on the fridge for a day or two the meat is pretty moist by then.
> 
> 3) Set up your cooker to cook at 225 - 250F. I use a Weber Kettle grill and just cook with charcoal and wood (usually apple and/or hickory). I set up a large 13x9 cake pan in the bottom rack where charcoal goes. This leaves about 1/3 of the grate for charcoal and I can usually get a 3-4 hr cook with that much charcoal. I fill the pan with water. The reason for so much water is that water helps regulate the temperature in bbq (it can both absorb heat energy and give off heat), and creates a humid atmosphere in the bbq, which reduces the moisture that evaporates from the meat itself (resulting in juicier meat  ). If I l'm planning to collect dripping I put a brick in the large water pan, then put a disposable aluminum pan on the brick to collect drippings (this way I still have a large water heatsink, but can also collect those yummy juices from the meat for later).
> 
> 4) Cook your meat at 225 F - 250 F until the meat is about 10- 15 degrees less than you want it to finish at (125 F if you want medium rare at 135 F).
> 
> 5) Remove cover of cooker and for.my set up I add more charcoal/wood if needed and let the coals get hot - screaming hot, then sear the meat on all sides to get a nice crispy brown crust. Then take your meat inside and let rest while you finish up dinner prep.
> 
> The internal temp can rise anywhere from 10 - 20 degrees while resting (depending on roast size). See AmazingRibs.com for an scientific explanation to this phenomenon.
> 
> So basically I dry brine the roast in advance, rub it before cooking and use the reverse-sear method, LOL (all techniques o picked up on AmazingRibs.com).
> 
> I used the same method on a rump roast from my deer I got this year a few weeks ago and it turned out awesome. My wife said it was one of the best roasts she'd tasted. Was plenty juicy and tasty, and tender (not fork tender a brisket or good prime rib, but definitely more tender than you think a wild game lean roast would be).
> 
> Let me know of you have any questions.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


Ooh Rah!!! Thanks brother!!! I can taste it now. Your detail will allow me to knock this out of the park! I truly appreciate this! What’s your fav rub for this? I think I’ll definitely use mustard for the rub! Thanks again! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

Pretty much any beef oriented rub should be fine. Or could look up recipes to make your own. The usual standby of salt, black pepper and garlic is a hard combo to beat, just don't overdue the salt since you already added a bunch in the dry brine process.

The one I was used was Traegar's Prime Rib rub that my father in law got me. It's got a bit of sweetness to it, but also plenty savory. Seems to work pretty good for me, LOL. Since you've already salted the meat during the dry-brining try not to use a really salty rub or the meat might come out too salty. A little salt in the rub is fine though.

-Semper Fi

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

Also I'm no spokesman for AmazingRibs.com but I enjoy reading their articles and recipes. They go into the science behind a lot of the bbq myths and techniques. Since I'm a Chemist by day I enjoy seeing the data/facts and explanations they use to back up their stuff. Between that and the book "BBQ Bible" by Steve Reichlan, I've learned a lot and its helped me step up my meat and fire game 

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## JSTTH5US

Thanks so much! I’m gonna grab that book off amazon ASAP! I’ll also check out amazing ribs!!! Your awesome, thank you! Gonna do this to a T. 

Nate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

8:30 and I'm drooling for prime rib. Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## 12-Ringer

If you want to be contentiousness about your purchase AND save yourself a few bucks along the way - I couldn't recommend, with any higher confidence, beef from Triple Divide Farms in Ulysses Township PA. Family run operation, TOP quality cuts and they just so happen to have have a grass fed standing rib roast that EXCEEDS any standing rib roast that I've ever received from Snake River or Double Ranch. 

It is very rare that Jim has some in stock so close to the holiday, but since I've seen some of the recent traffic about something special for the Holidays I wanted to share to help both our membership and his business....for the record I am not connected in any way with the business or it's sales, he's a great guy, from a great family, who has returned to the family farm and is slowly changing the way people in the area think about land conservation/management and "farming". I doubt anyone would be disappointed with any aspect of his products or service. He's grounded in the outdoors with a strong hunting heritage and I always look for opportunities to support people like Jim, John and Bonnie and businesses like Triple Divide. 

If you're buying beef and/or lamb, why not buy grass-fed, why not but from someone not so different than many of us, why not support a small-business at time in our Country history when small-businesses need our support more than ever...and oh yeah...in many instances Jim's prices rival the local supermarket crap, even with shipping. Just some of the ways I think......

Rib Roast
Grass-Fed Standing Beef Rib Roast | Order Online | Triple Divide Farms 

If you reach out, tell him you heard about here on AT, I'm sure he'd appreciate knowing.

Good luck.

BTW - this is one of my favorite RR recipes for a 5-8lb roast....
Bring roast to room temp
Salt liberally with Kosher Salt and let rest on countertop for 15-mins
Rinse well with cool water and pat dry
*Lightly* season with Kinder' Buttery Steakehouse
into a 450 degree oven, bone side down for approximately 15 mins
remove and reduce oven temp to 350
in a bowl mix...
1/3 cups if dijon mustard
2 tablespoons minced garlic 
1 tablespoon of chopped thyme leaves
2 teaspoons coarsely ground pepper 
3 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil 

Liberally coat the entire roast
Back into the 350 degree over for about another 65-90 mins...I tend to pull the roast when the IT at the thickest is part it 125 (medium rare) this usually ensures some of the edges are closer to medium, while some of the thicker coats are closer to rare...you can do whatever you're group prefers, but be careful about too much...it can get tough.

Once out of the oven I coat again with any remaining dressing left from the mustard mix along with 1 full stick of salted butter that is cut into cubes and placed on the meat in strategic locations. The meat is then double wrapped in foil and put in a small cooler with towels filling any open space for an hour. DO NOT SLICE FIRST...the wrapping/resting is a DIFFERENCE MAKER when it comes to moisture.

Good luck and Happy Holidays to everyone who frequents the BEST THREAD ON AT!!!!
Joe


----------



## pbuck

Well since we’re talking rib roasts.....

I used this recipe last year for New Years and it was delicious. I cooked it in the oven but i think it could easily be done on a grill too. I’m going to try it on the BGE next week for Christmas if the weather is good. If not, I’ll be doing it in the oven again. 

It’s basically a reverse sear so instead of bumping the oven temps up you could probably just pull it out of the pan and quickly sear it on the grill. 

The only change I would make is the 135 IT. I think that’s a little high so I’d pull it at 125 or so.


----------



## USMC TBone

hokiehunter373 said:


> 8:30 and I'm drooling for prime rib. Thanks a lot guys!


You're welcome Hokie! 

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntingnwfl

USMC TBone said:


> Sound rough pbuck, LOL.
> 
> JSTTH5US, what I did for my first couple rib roasts was as follows and it turned put great!
> 
> 1) Dry brine the roast at least 24 hrs in advance (basically sprinkle liberally with kosher/coarse salt). This let's the salt soak into and penetrate deep into the meat unlike rubs and marinades which only penetrate about 1/4" - 1/2" of the meat (unless the marinade is really salty, then that salt will penetrate further). The dry brine does two main things, it a) helps flavor the inner meat that the smoke and rub/marinade doesnt get to, and b) the salt helps the meat hold onto the juices better during the cooking process.
> 
> 2) A few hours before cooking I put on my rub straight onto the meat. Some people use mustard or maybe oil to help the rub stick. Usually after being salt and sitting on the fridge for a day or two the meat is pretty moist by then.
> 
> 3) Set up your cooker to cook at 225 - 250F. I use a Weber Kettle grill and just cook with charcoal and wood (usually apple and/or hickory). I set up a large 13x9 cake pan in the bottom rack where charcoal goes. This leaves about 1/3 of the grate for charcoal and I can usually get a 3-4 hr cook with that much charcoal. I fill the pan with water. The reason for so much water is that water helps regulate the temperature in bbq (it can both absorb heat energy and give off heat), and creates a humid atmosphere in the bbq, which reduces the moisture that evaporates from the meat itself (resulting in juicier meat  ). If I l'm planning to collect dripping I put a brick in the large water pan, then put a disposable aluminum pan on the brick to collect drippings (this way I still have a large water heatsink, but can also collect those yummy juices from the meat for later).
> 
> 4) Cook your meat at 225 F - 250 F until the meat is about 10- 15 degrees less than you want it to finish at (125 F if you want medium rare at 135 F).
> 
> 5) Remove cover of cooker and for.my set up I add more charcoal/wood if needed and let the coals get hot - screaming hot, then sear the meat on all sides to get a nice crispy brown crust. Then take your meat inside and let rest while you finish up dinner prep.
> 
> The internal temp can rise anywhere from 10 - 20 degrees while resting (depending on roast size). See AmazingRibs.com for an scientific explanation to this phenomenon.
> 
> So basically I dry brine the roast in advance, rub it before cooking and use the reverse-sear method, LOL (all techniques o picked up on AmazingRibs.com).
> 
> I used the same method on a rump roast from my deer I got this year a few weeks ago and it turned out awesome. My wife said it was one of the best roasts she'd tasted. Was plenty juicy and tasty, and tender (not fork tender a brisket or good prime rib, but definitely more tender than you think a wild game lean roast would be).
> 
> Let me know of you have any questions.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


Finally someone that still uses an ole Weber. I use the minion style for my charcoal or wood. Been using wood briquettes from b&b. Orange bag. I buy at academy sports. They last way longer then kingsford, and are the same size.


----------



## huntingnwfl

Spaceball said:


> Thanks guys, I’m thinking more set and forget until I get the hang of things then moving into charcoal later. I do have a Webber charcoal grill so I could play with that a bit as well.
> 
> What do you guys think of the Pit Boss electric smoker? The main downside I’ve read to electric is they don’t get hot enough for some things. This one says it gets to 400. Well in my price range and gets good reviews from what I can see.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Webber charcoal grill is still the best way to learn to smoke. Plus you can grill as well. I’ve been using mine for years one day I will spend the money on an egg but my Weber works just fine


----------



## USMC TBone

The most important piece of equipment whether you use charcoal, gas, electric or pellet grill/smoker is having a quality thermometer to measure the meat's internal temp, and the grills temp (if your doing long temps). Never trust the thermometer in the lid of y ok or cooker, because it measures the temperature of the air at the lid, not on the grate by the meat. There are several options for wireless thermometers with both an oven/cooker probe and a meat probe that are $50 or less. I've been using a Maverick Ready Check ET-732 for about 7 or 8 yrs now and its finally needing to be replaced. It only cost me $35. I'm hoping there's a new Thermopro TP-08B under the tree this Christmas (especially if we're doing prime rib for dinner  ). The TP-08 runs about $43 on Amazon. I used to try using a cheap dial oven thermometer in the Weber but I had to keep opening it to check the temp, and after a while it would get brown from smoke so I could hardly read it. Getting the wireless thermometer probes was a gamechanger and made it easy to cook with a charcoal kettle grill! I can monitor the bbq temp and meat temp at the same time and hardly ever need to open the grill (except to check if I need more charcoal/wood). Only need to adjust the bottom vent to adjust temp once the charcoal is lit.

You cook until the meat is at the right temp, not by time or color. Every piece of.meat is a bit different and may take more or less time. Some marinades or cuts will look darker or lighter when finished (corned beef that's been smoked to 200 F internal temperature, to make pastrami still has a pinkish purple color to it due to the curing salt).

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Hey guys life has been in hyper drive the last couple months!
I see prime rib talk. This was done last winter on the smoker with the reverse sear method. 
We will be doing it again this winter and the roast is in the freezer. 














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Not smoking but it’s kinda close lol! 

Made a 12.5# batch of jalapeño-cheddar brats yesterday. Used AC Legg brat seasoning and 50/50 pork butt to venison ratio. Added diced Mt. Olive jalapeños and hi temp cheddar then stuffed into 30mm fresh calogen casings from Waltons. I like the smaller casings as they’ll fit in a regular hotdog bun a little better than a hog casing.


----------



## USMC TBone

Ishi Spirit said:


> Hey guys life has been in hyper drive the last couple months!
> I see prime rib talk. This was done last winter on the smoker with the reverse sear method.
> We will be doing it again this winter and the roast is in the freezer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine from last year's New Year's Eve.
























Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## JSTTH5US

USMC TBone said:


> Mine from last year's New Year's Eve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


I got the meats!!!!! Just got her all salted up like you said. (16 hrs ahead of EST and cooking this for Xmas eve). Question when you cook it do you remove that string netting that seems to be holding it in a position? You can see what I’m talking about in the pic. Also any preference on fat side up or fat side down while it’s smoking??











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSTTH5US

pbuck said:


> Not smoking but it’s kinda close lol!
> 
> Made a 12.5# batch of jalapeño-cheddar brats yesterday. Used AC Legg brat seasoning and 50/50 pork butt to venison ratio. Added diced Mt. Olive jalapeños and hi temp cheddar then stuffed into 30mm fresh calogen casings from Waltons. I like the smaller casings as they’ll fit in a regular hotdog bun a little better than a hog casing.


This looks amazing brother!!!! You want me to taste test it for you??? Seriously that looks so good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

JSTTH5US said:


> This looks amazing brother!!!! You want me to taste test it for you??? Seriously that looks so good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! They ARE pretty good, if I don’t say so myself. Lol! 

I’d be happy to share. I’ve already given several away to friends and the landowner where I got my deer. I tend to give more stuff away than what I eat myself. [emoji1360]


----------



## JSTTH5US

pbuck said:


> Thanks! They ARE pretty good, if I don’t say so myself. Lol!
> 
> I’d be happy to share. I’ve already given several away to friends and the landowner where I got my deer. I tend to give more stuff away than what I eat myself. [emoji1360]


Hahahah that’s awesome! Wish I was in the states to take you up on that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

JSTTH5US said:


> I got the meats!!!!! Just got her all salted up like you said. (16 hrs ahead of EST and cooking this for Xmas eve). Question when you cook it do you remove that string netting that seems to be holding it in a position? You can see what I’m talking about in the pic. Also any preference on fat side up or fat side down while it’s smoking??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You could cook it without the netting if you want or leave it on. The netting helps keep it a more uniform shape. Some people "truss" their roasts so that it's more uniform in shape (think rectangle or cylinder) instead of being fat on one end and skinny on the other (like a wedge). A more uniform shape will cook more evenly throughout. I've cooked store bought pre-seasoned turkey breasts with a similar netting on it to keep it in a more cylinder shape. No problems there, adds a cool diamond pattern too.

If you plan to trim off excess fat then you'll probably need to take it off. I try to trim the outer fat so it's not much thicker than 1/4 - 1/2". The excess fat on the outside does seem to help keep some of the juices in, but it's also less of that crispy crusted meat you'll get from searing. Also the rib roast has plenty of fat inside to keep things juicy. I like having more meat exposed so that more meat is in contact with the rub. The rub won't penetrate through the fat. If you wanted to keep the fat cap, you could make slices just deep enough into the fat cap to contact about 1/4" or 1/2" of the meat. Then stuff the slices with your rub. That will let some of the rub flavor the meat under the fat.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jager69

Got a 22# smoked ham and was wanting to try to do the twice smoked ham I have heard about. Unsure about what to use as a rub, and if I need to glaze it? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## JSTTH5US

jager69 said:


> Got a 22# smoked ham and was wanting to try to do the twice smoked ham I have heard about. Unsure about what to use as a rub, and if I need to glaze it? Any help would be appreciated.


I haven’t done twice smoked but for a rub I’d do something that has brown sugar in it. I did a ham once with just brown sugar and a bit of salt and it tasted awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSTTH5US

All right!!!!! Got her going thanks again for all your help!!!! Can’t wait to taste this thing. All the smells coming off my patio is gonna drive the neighbors nuts Hahahaha. They don’t cook like us Hahahaha






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSTTH5US

I’m such a dope the past few days, must be the 5G towers they just put up hahaha. Seriously though I didn’t take a pic of it when I took it off. The 24 hr brine was spot on!!!! Let me say that it soaked deep into the meat. I think I cooked it a bit too long due to the color but it was tender and juicy. Everyone loved it. Thanks for all your advice y’all!!! I got the meat sweats at the moment Hahahah 

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!! 

Nate

[emoji631][emoji1363][emoji631][emoji1363][emoji631]










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

My local Ace Hardware recently has been carrying big green egg brand Brazilian lump charcoal. Picked up a bag and the size of the lump is like this throughout the entire bag. No complaints.


----------



## joesandi

My first prime rib, was wonderful. Now my wife is serving rum pudding bowls for dessert.


----------



## mikear

joesandi said:


> My first prime rib, was wonderful. Now my wife is serving rum pudding bowls for dessert.


Looks awesome. If only my old lady would eat something that red...


----------



## USMC TBone

JSTTH5US said:


> I’m such a dope the past few days, must be the 5G towers they just put up hahaha. Seriously though I didn’t take a pic of it when I took it off. The 24 hr brine was spot on!!!! Let me say that it soaked deep into the meat. I think I cooked it a bit too long due to the color but it was tender and juicy. Everyone loved it. Thanks for all your advice y’all!!! I got the meat sweats at the moment Hahahah
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!
> 
> Nate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad it turned out well for you. If it was a bit over done, then next time just take it off sooner (lower temp) before searing. It seems like the meat goes up about 5 degrees when doing the seat at the end, and then if you let the meat rest for 30 - 60 minutes it can go up another 5 - 10 degrees.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## JSTTH5US

Yes that’s exactly what I wrote down in my notes. Thanks again for your help and recommendations it was DELICIOUS!!! Merry Christmas!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

20 deg and snow tomorrow. I’ll be doing our roast in the oven. 

Funny, my wife likes hers done extra rare. I have to pull her steaks at 110-115. I like mine done medium rare @ 120-125 ish so it’s always a juggle to get them done at the same time. 

Merry Christmas to all my wood burning friends!!!


----------



## KineKilla

13hours @ 225....

Mmm...mmm...brisket!









Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shooter Mike

JSTTH5US said:


> I got the meats!!!!! Just got her all salted up like you said. (16 hrs ahead of EST and cooking this for Xmas eve). Question when you cook it do you remove that string netting that seems to be holding it in a position? You can see what I’m talking about in the pic. Also any preference on fat side up or fat side down while it’s smoking??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Generally, fat side down. It helps insulate the meat from heat beneath, so you can better control the cook. It’s a common misconception that the fat, if placed on top, will make for a juicer finished product. The fat inside the meat, and appropriate cooking time/temp does that. 


Semper Fi,
Mike


----------



## USMC TBone

KineKilla said:


> 13hours @ 225....
> 
> Mmm...mmm...brisket!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


Looks great! If I couldn't find a rib roast my back up plan was some brisket. I've got a 6 lb rib roast in the fridge dry-brining for tomorrow's dinner though. 

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## JSTTH5US

pbuck said:


> 20 deg and snow tomorrow. I’ll be doing our roast in the oven.
> 
> Funny, my wife likes hers done extra rare. I have to pull her steaks at 110-115. I like mine done medium rare @ 120-125 ish so it’s always a juggle to get them done at the same time.
> 
> Merry Christmas to all my wood burning friends!!!


Man that sounds cold! It’s a cold 73 degrees by me Hahahaha. MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSTTH5US

KineKilla said:


> 13hours @ 225....
> 
> Mmm...mmm...brisket!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


What time should I come over Hahahah 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSTTH5US

Shooter Mike said:


> Generally, fat side down. It helps insulate the meat from heat beneath, so you can better control the cook. It’s a common misconception that the fat, if placed on top, will make for a juicer finished product. The fat inside the meat, and appropriate cooking time/temp does that.
> 
> 
> Semper Fi,
> Mike


I didn’t cut any away and wish I had. Next time for sure. MERRY CHRISTMAS 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ak0711

KineKilla said:


> 13hours @ 225....
> 
> Mmm...mmm...brisket!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


Now that is a beautiful smoke ring! Congrats, I bet that was delicious.


----------



## Shooter Mike

16lbs of free range organic Prime Rib ready to go on ... followed by local premium bourbon. 











Semper Fi,
Mike


----------



## mikear

12 lbs ground venison jerky


----------



## pbuck

18 deg and 4” of snow so I wimped out and stuck the prime rib in the oven.


----------



## USMC TBone

Merry Christmas everyone!

About 28 F here and snowing pretty good. Rib roast on the trusty old Weber Kettle over a drip pan with some onions, carrots, and celery in a little water. Will use the juices to make some Au Jus when the roast is done. Using charcoal and some chunks of apple and hickory.

Also my parents stopped by to drop off some gifts for the kids and home made yard decorations. (Started snowing after I took the pics of the kids.)






























Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

JSTTH5US said:


> I didn’t cut any away and wish I had. Next time for sure. MERRY CHRISTMAS
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I almost always put meat on fat side up. In my set up I always have a water pan under the meat and the charcoal is off to one side. So the bottom doesnt get blasted by heat.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

I cold double smoked an already finished grocery store ham today. 2 hours, then finished it in the oven, was awesome.


----------



## USMC TBone

Prime rib turned out great. Roasted in Weber grill to 130F IT, then stoked the coals and sear right over the fire for about a minute or too on each side just enough to get the fat dripping and get an nice almost black crust, then put on a plate, covered with foil and took inside. The final temp in the meat was about 143 after the sear and resting about 30 mins while we finished up the rest of the dishes. I would say it was somewhere between medium rare and medium. Plenty juicy and tender.

Also this was the virgin trip for my new thermometer, since hand held part on my old Maverick ET-732 only recieves signal from about 10 ft away. I asked for a new wireless thermometer for Christmas. I also told the wife that if she wants me to bbq some prince rib I better be getting a new thermometer  This morning under the tree was a new ThermoPro TP08  It did great and hopefully will last at least 8 yrs like my old Maverick did.

Merry Christmas everyone.









Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

jlh42581 said:


> I cold double smoked an already finished grocery store ham today. 2 hours, then finished it in the oven, was awesome.


That's on my to do list for things to try out. Sounds tasty.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

USMC TBone said:


> That's on my to do list for things to try out. Sounds tasty.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


I'll be doing it again for sure

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Christmas Eve dinner. Thinly sliced leftovers for steak sandwiches for Christmas lunch. It was outstanding. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> Christmas Eve dinner. Thinly sliced leftovers for steak sandwiches for Christmas lunch. It was outstanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Killer!


----------



## mikear

Smoked 5 racks of baby backs. This one was finished with the Kosmos Q cherry apple habanero rib glaze. Wow is that stuff good.


----------



## USMC TBone

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> Christmas Eve dinner. Thinly sliced leftovers for steak sandwiches for Christmas lunch. It was outstanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great. What'd you rub on the outside? 

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

I used softened butter, garlic, salt, pepper, rosemary on the outside. Gives it a nice flavorful crust. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Christmas day brisket. 14 hours smoke time on the camo chef and two hours rest.
















Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulldraw_76

Question for guys that make brats. Is there a recipe to make brats without pork? We don't eat pork and wanted to see if there is a way to substitute any other meat or fat. I tried a batch once with 20% beef fat but they turned out pretty dry.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Fulldraw_76 said:


> Question for guys that make brats. Is there a recipe to make brats without pork? We don't eat pork and wanted to see if there is a way to substitute any other meat or fat. I tried a batch once with 20% beef fat but they turned out pretty dry.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Might try more beef fat. I make my brats with 50-50 venison to pork butt and use all the fat on the pork. That’s probably a good bit more than a 20% fat ratio. 

You could also try using a binder such as carrot fiber or something similar.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

ruffme said:


> Need some advice. I have a Traeger and HATE it! It's always something with it and their customer service SUCKS HARD!
> So the wifey said get something else!!
> 
> I'm looking at the Louisana Black label 800 with the wifi or a Green Mountain of comparable size.
> 
> Anybody have any thoughts on these two?


Geeeez


I see so many people endorsing Traeger. They’ve crossed over into the bow hunting realm and grabbed John Dudley and Joe Rogan amongst others. I see so many meals they’ve done it’s made me a fan of Traeger. But I’m not the chef type so I have no clue.

Maybe drop a note to one of those sponsored Traeger guys like Dudley thru his Nock On platform since Traeger is a sponsor I believe. He you would think should be able to help ? 

Sux throwing $1,000 away like that. Hope you get it resolved and begin to get real certified use out of your investment.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## superhog

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> Geeeez
> 
> 
> I see so many people endorsing Traeger. They’ve crossed over into the bow hunting realm and grabbed John Dudley and Joe Rogan amongst others. I see so many meals they’ve done it’s made me a fan of Traeger. But I’m not the chef type so I have no clue.
> 
> Maybe drop a note to one of those sponsored Traeger guys like Dudley thru his Nock On platform since Traeger is a sponsor I believe. He you would think should be able to help ?
> 
> Sux throwing $1,000 away like that. Hope you get it resolved and begin to get real certified use out of your investment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Get a Grilla Grill. I have the Silverback Alpha AT. Customer service is second to none. Find the FB group My Grilla Grill Smoker and do some research. 









Pellet Grills & Pellet Smokers For Sale Online


Join the ranks of wood pellet grill and smoker converts. Once you try one of our wood pellet grills, you won't go back -- the quality can't be beat! Buy a pellet grill today!




grillagrills.com


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

superhog said:


> Get a Grilla Grill. I have the Silverback Alpha AT. Customer service is second to none. Find the FB group My Grilla Grill Smoker and do some research.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pellet Grills & Pellet Smokers For Sale Online
> 
> 
> Join the ranks of wood pellet grill and smoker converts. Once you try one of our wood pellet grills, you won't go back -- the quality can't be beat! Buy a pellet grill today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grillagrills.com



No doubting your point. But i'm thinking he has about $1,000 invested in that Traeger and not getting a return on his money,and there is no reason why he can't. Traeger needs to step up. Real bad publicity.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Did my first prime rib on the smoker this weekend. My oh my what a treat. Got another in the freezer that will get done in the not to distant future. I'll have to get some pix up later although I didn't get many good ones.


----------



## USMC TBone

hokiehunter373 said:


> Did my first prime rib on the smoker this weekend. My oh my what a treat. Got another in the freezer that will get done in the not to distant future. I'll have to get some pix up later although I didn't get many good ones.


Addicting huh. My wife has always loved prime rib but we rarely go out to eat at places that offer it, or if we do they are usually already out of it. One of her uncles would make some up in his Rectec for the annual extended family Christmas party so I started thinking, "I can do that to in my Weber Kettle grill". Have not had any complaints from her about it, LOL. I also have an extra rib roast sitting in the freezer for another cook coming up in the not too distant future 

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Reversed seared a couple filets a few nights ago. May be my go-to method for steaks. 250 on indirect until they hit 120 IT (for me), 140 IT (wife), removed from heat, opened vents up to get dome temp to 550-600 and seared direct over high heat 1 minute per side. Topped with melted butter with garlic. Totally even cook of the meat and extremely tender.


----------



## 12-Ringer

nicko said:


> Reversed seared a couple filets a few nights ago. May be my go-to method for steaks. 250 on indirect until they hit 120 IT (for me), 140 IT (wife), removed from heat, opened vents up to get dome temp to 550-600 and seared direct over high heat 1 minute per side. Topped with melted butter with garlic. Totally even cook of the meat and extremely tender.


One of my favorite methods...


----------



## Outback Man

Prime rib smoked on the Rec Tec for a couple of hours and then finished on the Weber over charcoal. Got a little more done than I prefer but still dang tasty. 



























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

New Year’s Eve Reverse Seared Ribeyes in the pellet grill. 







*














*


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Baked Potatoes brushed with EVO and dusted with sea salt


----------



## pbuck

Man this thread is dead. I guess it’s been too cold out for much smokin. 

I reverse seared a couple 10oz. filets on the BGE yesterday and they turned out awesome. Added a little chunk of hickory for a kiss of smoke on the initial 250 deg. cook then pulled them at 110 IT. I cranked the fire up to 600 and seared them on the cast iron grate. Silly me took no Q view pics.


----------



## Billy H

pbuck said:


> Man this thread is dead. I guess it’s been too cold out for much smokin.
> 
> I reverse seared a couple 10oz. filets on the BGE yesterday and they turned out awesome. Added a little chunk of hickory for a kiss of smoke on the initial 250 deg. cook then pulled them at 110 IT. I cranked the fire up to 600 and seared them on the cast iron grate. Silly me took no Q view pics.


 I've been doing some stuff. Snack sticks this past weekend, ribs , and pork butt the weekend before.


----------



## pbuck

I’m due for some snack sticks.


----------



## hokiehunter373

I've been short on time lately and haven't touched a grill since that ribeye. Snack sticks, jerky, and pastrami will be goin down in Feb


----------



## USMC TBone

Ishi Spirit said:


> Baked Potatoes brushed with EVO and dusted with sea salt
> View attachment 7333266


Ishikawa what's EVO?

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulldraw_76

USMC TBone said:


> Ishikawa what's EVO?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


I think he meant EVOO - extra virgin olive oil

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

Thanks. 

And I just realized my phone auto corrected Ishi to Ishikawa without me noticing it. Stupid technology thinking its smarter than I, LOL

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Fulldraw_76 said:


> I think he meant EVOO - extra virgin olive oil
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks for correcting my mistake😌 I forgot a O but with using EVOO the sea salt stays attached to the potatoes. The skin gets crusty and the salt adds great flavor so eat it all.


----------



## USMC TBone

Yes, yes it does! The skin basically tastes like French fries. I do something similar but cover in foil for cooking. 

I take a tater and cut in half. Cover with EVOO, then sprinkle the salt all over it. Wrap the halves in their own pieces of foil and cooking right over the charcoal coals for about 45 - 60 mins rotating them every 15 - 20 mins. Works great when doing a roast, since the roast is one the indirect side away from the charcoal.

By the way if you can find the large Yukon Gold potatoes, they work awesome for this. They have a slight sweetness to them, so you get almost a sweet n salty flavor.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

I'm thinking of doing some deer jerky and/or doing something with some backstrap.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## load_2

doing a few racks of ribs this weekend. year around smoking @ Hound Pound BBQ!!!!


----------



## Incahoots

Haven't tried making those yet in the smoker. Sure looks really good


----------



## USMC TBone

Nothing much happening this weekend. Just smoking some cheese. Colby jack and medium cheddar. Was thinking of doing some venison jerky tomorrow but we're planning to take the kids up to the mountains to play in the snow instead. Jerky will have to wait until next weekend.























Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Man I need to smoke some cheese. I just haven’t thought about it.

Not smokin but I did grill up some of my cheddar/jalapeño veni brats for lunch yesterday.


----------



## Scott1010

I’ve got some beef round roast sliced with hi mountain hickory cure mixed up for jerky smoking tomorrow. I think I’ve got jerky dialed in on my smoker.
Smoked some pretty good deer jerky with tenderquick and brown sugar/pepper mix a couple weeks ago that’s gone now.I did a shoulder roast ham cured 8 days last wk.






some brisket awhile back


----------



## vtbowhntr

I got 25# of venison snack sticks and 25# trail bologna to do then 10# of smoked bear salami and 10# of bear hot dogs. Then a few venison pastrami roasts. I gotta find time to do that while getting some deer mounts done on the weekends for customers. Good thing I got the smoker out at the shop.


----------



## Scott1010

Beef jerky- Did about 2.5 hrs on offset smoker @ 180-200 with oak and cherry til 140* and after dark. Then brought into 275* oven til 165*.
Asked meat guy at Sam’s to slice it about 1/4” but they were a little thicker. Thought he’d use a slicer ,but he just sliced by hand like I would’ve.4lb roast was just over the pan size.








Wife and 2 kids said it was really good,and I didn’t have to ask.


----------



## pbuck

USMC TBone said:


> Nothing much happening this weekend. Just smoking some cheese. Colby jack and medium cheddar. Was thinking of doing some venison jerky tomorrow but we're planning to take the kids up to the mountains to play in the snow instead. Jerky will have to wait until next weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


You inspired me! 

Have some white American, brick, farmers, mild cheddar and Monterey Jack in the smoker


----------



## nicko

Haven't smoked a chicken in a while. May have to put that on the menu for conference championship games this Sunday,.


----------



## pbuck

nicko said:


> Haven't smoked a chicken in a while. May have to put that on the menu for conference championship games this Sunday,.


More inspiration! 

I was put in charge of dinner tonight and the went on after reading this. 

Spatchcock chicken!!! Thanks Nicko! 

To be continued.......

Bird in the brine. 










Bout 45 minutes in @ 400ish deg. Almost done.


----------



## chaded

The other day I was thinking that we haven’t done a spatchcock chicken in awhile so we bought a few.


----------



## nicko

Went with a real simple seasoning on this bird. Seasoned the cavity with ground salt, ground pepper, and a fresh poultry seasoning from the supermarket. Rubbed the skin down with softened butter and then ground salt and pepper with rosemary and thyme leaves. A little bit of cherry wood for smoke. With Chicken gravy, mashed potatoes, and asparagus pan seared in cast iron.....mmmmmmmm.


----------



## pbuck

I know I’ve posted this before but this rub is delicious on chicken. I’m not big on heat so I leave out the cayenne as it already has a little warmth from the black pepper.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Forgot to post these this past weekend [emoji7]



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

pbuck said:


> I know I’ve posted this before but this rub is delicious on chicken. I’m not big on heat so I leave out the cayenne as it already has a little warmth from the black pepper.


You may have posted it before, but I appreciate you posting it again. I screenshot this to save for later.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

You’re welcome! 

It’s my go to rub for anything poultry. It’s great for wings too. I keep a shaker full.


----------



## tonybart55

Anyone know a good smoked chuck roast recipe? Gonna try my first one tomorrow or Sunday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

For a chuck roast I like to do it same way I do my venison rump roast or even a prime rib roast. Basically do a dry brine and then reverse sear. 

1. Dry brine at least 24 hrs before cooking. Basically trim the meat how you want it, then sprinkle salt liberally over all outer surfaces of the meat. Place in a no reactive container like glass or plastic, cover it and put it in the fridge to sit for a minimum of overnight but preferably at least 24 hrs.

2. About an hour or two before cooking (or morning of the cook) put on your favorite rub. You could also cover with some oil or butter and then rub it. Remember we just pre-salted the meat so your rub doesnt need to be really salty.

3. Cook/smoke at 225 F - 250 F until the meats internal temp is about 10 - 15 degrees from where you want your final temp for doneness to be. If I want a final temp of 145 F for medium, then at about 130 or 135 I'll pull it from the smoke/in direct heat, and then sear right over the coals, or on a pre-heated gas grill, or you even use a smoking hot cast iron skillet (I want to try this one of these says  ). Sear on all side till you get the darkness of the crust you want. Then place the meat on a plate with enough room to hold the meat and juices. Cover the meat with foil and let it rest about 30 minutes while you finish up the rest of the dinner. The meat's internal temperature can actually increase while the meat is resting and out of the heat. The outside layers of the meat are still scorching hot from the cooker and it transmit a lot of that heat outwards and away, but some of the heat energy will go inwards and warm the inner meat as well. This phenomenon is known as carryover cooking.

Some of the science behind doing it this way...
The dry brine let's the salt penetrate further into the meat than any rub or marinade will (unless it's a really salty marinade, but then it's usually only the salt the get le deep in the meat). This adds extra flavor to the inner part of the meat, and the salt helps the meat hold onto more moisture during the cooking by a process known as osmosis (look it up). All the juices in the meat are water based and salt easily dissolves in water. Oils and herbs, most of which the flavors bits are oil soluble, will only flavor the outside of the meat. Have you seen herbs or garlic dissolve in water? Because I haven't. But you get a super tasty crust and the oil can help making it crispy without being burnt. That's why the rub doesn't necessarily need to go on way before you cook to soak in. It won't soak in very far, maybe 1/4" at most.

This website has lots of great ideas and really gets into the science behind a lot of BBQ myths: www.amazingribs.com

Let us know if you have any other questions 

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

It had been far too long since I did a fatty so...










































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck




----------



## jager69

You know it’s a fatty when you have to tie the dang thing down! Looks really good!


----------



## Ishi Spirit

hokiehunter373 said:


> It had been far too long since I did a fatty so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just awesome 👍🏼


----------



## nicko

Fatty looks great!!!

Ask guys to wrap Christmas or b-day presents and get results consistent with that of a kid in grammar school. Ask them to to cook up something and wrap it in a bacon weave, suddenly skills exist that were never thought possible.


----------



## pbuck

nicko said:


> Fatty looks great!!!
> 
> Ask guys to wrap Christmas or b-day presents and get results consistent with that of a kid in grammar school. Ask them to to cook up something and wrap it in a bacon weave, suddenly skills exist that were never thought possible.


Not sure if the wife would like her gifts wrapped in a bacon weave but hey....it’s worth a try. [emoji848][emoji1787]


----------



## megamonster805

👍 made me hungry !


----------



## Scott1010

Looks good! I’ve got to try one of those someday. Did a hickory smoke bacon weave injected turkey breast for Thanksgiving.


----------



## USMC TBone

I want all these bacon weave ideas to, Get in my belly!









Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

I think I've had my smoker for 6-7 years now and I've never done a fatty of any sort. Need to try one.


----------



## hokiehunter373

nicko said:


> Fatty looks great!!!
> 
> Ask guys to wrap Christmas or b-day presents and get results consistent with that of a kid in grammar school. Ask them to to cook up something and wrap it in a bacon weave, suddenly skills exist that were never thought possible.


Lol so dang true. You should see how I wrapped my wife's birthday present this year.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Outback Man said:


> I think I've had my smoker for 6-7 years now and I've never done a fatty of any sort. Need to try one.


Do it ASAP. The hardest part is the bacon.. and it's not hard. You really can't mess anything up with sausage wrapped in bacon. It's juicy and tasty 100% of the time. I won't wait as long this time to do another


----------



## nicko

hokiehunter373 said:


> Lol so dang true. You should see how I wrapped my wife's birthday present this year.


was it wrapped in bacon?


----------



## pbuck

Valentines Day is coming up!! [emoji1360]


----------



## 12-Ringer

Just be careful because 9-months from now is NOVEMBER


----------



## pbuck

12-Ringer said:


> Just be careful because 9-months from now is NOVEMBER


Lol! The real hunters know when to hunt the rut and when NOT to rut.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

pbuck said:


> Lol! The real hunters know when to hunt the rut and when NOT to rut.


I’m way past that concern in life


----------



## FBrit

This thread turned out to be something other than expected....


----------



## hokiehunter373

My wife thinks I pushed off having kids for a couple of months both times just because I wasn't ready but really I was avoiding hunting seasons


----------



## FBrit

I had one of these in my back garden a few years ago. It did a great job of smoked trout, but it got vitoed by my ex as it "looked untidy"







. 😒


----------



## nicko

FBrit said:


> I had one of these in my back garden a few years ago. It did a great job of smoked trout, but it got vitoed by my ex as it "looked untidy"
> View attachment 7351442
> . 😒


The butcher I take my deer to for processing has one of these outside the front entry to his store.


----------



## Outback Man

Hunting for what will probably be the last time this year this weekend. I’ve got two deer in the freezer already but trying to get one for a buddy who didn’t have time to get out this year. Made dinner on the smoker for the landowner of this property for tomorrow night. Armadillo eggs, jalapeño poppers, creole seasoned mac & cheese, and green beans with portobello mushrooms. Of course I did a little quality control checking along the way.


















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iflyskyhigh

Outback Man said:


> Hunting for what will probably be the last time this year this weekend. I’ve got two deer in the freezer already but trying to get one for a buddy who didn’t have time to get out this year. Made dinner on the smoker for the landowner of this property for tomorrow night. Armadillo eggs, jalapeño poppers, creole seasoned mac & cheese, and green beans with portobello mushrooms. Of course I didn’t s little quality control checking along the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Armadillo Egg recipe please. Must have. Googled it and none that I found looked as good as yours. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

iflyskyhigh said:


> Armadillo Egg recipe please. Must have. Googled it and none that I found looked as good as yours.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Half hamburger and half Bob Evans spicy sausage. I make each egg out of 5-6 oz. of meat so if you get a pound of each you’ll get 5-6 eggs. Mix meat and put whatever spices you want in. I use Montreal steak seasoning for this part. Get a container of onion and chive cream cheese and mix shredded cheddar into it. Top the jalapeños and core them out. You want medium sized ones. Fill with the cream cheese mix. Flatten burger sausage ball, lay filled jalapeño on it, and then fold the meat around the jalapeño and shape into egg form. Try to get jalapeño as centered as possible in the meat. Put another layer of spice of your choice (I used Texas Swine Shine La Gringa) on the eggs and then wrap each one with two pieces of bacon. The secret with the bacon is to take it out and let it warm up so it’s sticky and stretchy. Once bacon is on put another layer of spice (I used Meat Church Honey Hog Hot) of your choice on top. Smoke at 225° for 2-3 hours (I aim for 160-165° meat temp.). Don’t go too hot on smoker temp or will boil cream cheese out. You can also take them off a little early and crisp the bacon on a flat top, grill, or charcoal too. They are a meal man. 1-2 and your in good shape. Love these things. Great tailgate food too. Enjoy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrlombar

Does anyone ever smoke peanuts or almonds?

I feel like it would be good but havnt found much on it.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla

Mtn. Goat Italian Sausage, Venison Summer Sausages.

Mmmmmm
















Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

nrlombar said:


> Does anyone ever smoke peanuts or almonds?
> 
> I feel like it would be good but havnt found much on it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I’ve made these a few times. They’re really pretty darn tasty though it’s been a few years since I did them. 









Jacked-up Honey Maple Smoked Almonds


I don’t really care for super sweet, sugary snacks. OK, I do have a weakness for cheesecake, but that’s another story. I prefer snacks that are a bit salty and a little sweet. I came…




victorsvittles.wordpress.com


----------



## pbuck

Not much but I’m cold smoking a few spicy jalapeño/hot sauce deviled eggs in the old weber.


----------



## Scott1010

1st steak in a while Big uns. Getting it before the real cold and snow hits


----------



## pbuck

Kroger had BOGO sale on baby backs. I stocked up. 

Looks like I’ll be having ribs for the big [emoji458] game tomorrow. I might have to shovel some snow to get the egg outside.


----------



## nicko

Local supermarket had 3 pound briskets already seasoned with salt and pepper in the meat case so we picked one up today. Almost seems sacrilegious and embarrassing to say I’m considering a slow cooker recipe versus smoking it. Hopefully after a few drinks tonight, I will come to my senses.


----------



## pbuck

nicko said:


> Local supermarket had 3 pound briskets already seasoned with salt and pepper in the meat case so we picked one up today. Almost seems sacrilegious and embarrassing to say I’m considering a slow cooker recipe versus smoking it. Hopefully after a few drinks tonight, I will come to my senses.


Only needed one beer tonight. 17.5%...been hanging on to this one since 2017.


----------



## USMC TBone

Nice. 

Made up some easy pastrami (store bought corned beef brisket) today. 
All sliced up and ready to snack on for the game tomorrow.

















Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

I’m trading brisket for usernames and passwords to live sports streaming sources tomorrow. 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

pbuck said:


> Not much but I’m cold smoking a few spicy jalapeño/hot sauce deviled eggs in the old weber.


Your killin me with those eggs. I have intolerance to egg whites and can't eat those, but I want to. Can eat stuff with eggs in it but not those 😢


----------



## pbuck

Billy H said:


> Your killin me with those eggs. I have intolerance to egg whites and can't eat those, but I want to. Can eat stuff with eggs in it but not those


Sorry, buddy. 

They taste awful.  Lol!


----------



## nicko

Could not bring myself to throw the brisket in a slow cooker.


----------



## pbuck

nicko said:


> Could not bring myself to throw the brisket in a slow cooker.
> 
> View attachment 7357558


Must have had enough to drink last night that you came to your senses lol!

We only have a dusting of snow but it’s still cold . 

Bout to get the ribs out and get em rubbed down.


----------



## joesandi

So what else do you do when it is -17, yup get the smoker going. Made Andouille for the first time. typically don't taste it until after it has timed to rest. Oh it did get up to -3 today.


----------



## pbuck

The ribs turned out great. Did them 2-2-1 at 230 ish. 

I’ve been doing this little trick on ribs for awhile now. I cut the veins off the sides of the bones so you don’t have that black, blood filled string in the meat. Just run a sharp knife along the bone about 1/8” deep then make the second cut from the side and peel out the veins as you go. It takes a few extra minutes but final product is worth it. 










Finished..


----------



## nicko

Brisket wrapped at 160.....took it to 203. Juciest brisket I’ve done yet.


----------



## Outback Man

Outback Man said:


> I’m trading brisket for usernames and passwords to live sports streaming sources tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wasn’t my worst outing...first time wrapping in paper and think I liked it. Gonna get BBQed out this week. Going to TX for a couple of days. Doing Franklin BBQ on Thursday and Snow’s BBQ (which is right by my buddy’s house where I’m staying) on Saturday. Will definitely hit Rudy’s for a breakfast brisket burrito and a Lone Star one morning...or two. 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla

Made a number of wild game treats this year.

Black Bear Baked Beans, Mtn. Goat Italian Sausage, Mule Deer Salami, Elk Salami, jalapeño poppers made with Mtn. Goat and Cream Cheese. 

Also had pork ribs, chicken wings, dips and beer.




















Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Does anybody have a recommendation for a *quality *wood block kitchen knife set? We have a cheap azz set where multiple blades have snapped off at the tip, in the dishwasher no less. Not looking for a set that comes with a payment plan but don't mind paying for quality. Under $500.


----------



## hokiehunter373

nicko said:


> Does anybody have a recommendation for a *quality *wood block kitchen knife set? We have a cheap azz set where multiple blades have snapped off at the tip, in the dishwasher no less. Not looking for a set that comes with a payment plan but don't mind paying for quality. Under $500.


Get yourself some Wusthof Classics and look no farther. I'd recommend at least their 9 piece set but that'd probably go a little over your budget unless you find a deal. Their 7 piece set should be under, will last you forever, and should serve most your needs.


----------



## pbuck

hokiehunter373 said:


> Get yourself some Wusthof Classics and look no farther. I'd recommend at least their 9 piece set but that'd probably go a little over your budget unless you find a deal. Their 7 piece set should be under, will last you forever, and should serve most your needs.


I can’t tell you how old our Wusthof knives are but it’s been a great set. They’re not fancy but they sharpen easily and stay sharp even with the wife abusing them daily .


----------



## nicko

pbuck said:


> I can’t tell you how old our Wusthof knives are but it’s been a great set. They’re not fancy but they sharpen easily and stay sharp even with the wife abusing them daily .


Classics? I see they have a couple different grades (classic = higher......gourmet = step down). Classics appear to be their top end blades.


----------



## pbuck

nicko said:


> Classics? I see they have a couple different grades (classic = higher......gourmet = step down). Classics appear to be their top end blades.


Yes, they’re the classics.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Our Cutco set is as good today as the day we got it...I think that might have been 23 years ago...

The studio + 4 would be close to your price range..

These are some really nice knives and the warranty is exactly what it says lifetime....









Studio + 4 Set with Block | 10 Pieces | Knife Block Sets by Cutco


Compact yet inclusive, this set features kitchen knives you can't live without.




www.cutco.com


----------



## nicko

A lot of block sets include shears. I have no need for them and will never use them. I don't use scissors for meal prep.


----------



## pbuck

nicko said:


> A lot of block sets include shears. I have no need for them and will never use them. I don't use scissors for meal prep.


Ours didn’t have shears but we bought a nice pair and I use them to break up whole wings and do spatchcock chickens. I also used them on my turkey last thanksgiving.


----------



## chaded

Did a spatchcock chicken the other day. I don‘t know why I don‘t do them more than I have because they always come out tender and juicy. Usually when I‘m prepping them I just cut the backbone out, flip it over and press it down to flatten it out some. This time i cut the backbone and ribcage out and prefer this way to leaving the ribcage in. Maybe people already do this and im late to the party. Lol.


----------



## hokiehunter373

pbuck said:


> Ours didn’t have shears but we bought a nice pair and I use them to break up whole wings and do spatchcock chickens. I also used them on my turkey last thanksgiving.


Yup, I always use them cutting through smaller bones like that. Plus, having little kids, it's way easier to cut things into bite size pieces with the shears


----------



## nicko

Never did a spatchcock. I really like smoking a bird whole with real simple seasoning.......ground salt and ground pepper inside the cavity, stuff the cavity with a fresh poultry blend of herbs, paste of softened butter on the skin, and ground salt and ground pepper. With chicken gravy........awesome!!!! I could cook a bird like this every week.

But back to the knives, I'm leaning towards the Wustohlfs classics. I used to absolutely suck at sharpening knives, scratching the blades, more dull than when I started. Much better about maintaining an angle now and for a new edge, the Worksharp Ken Onion edition makes sharpening stupid proof.


----------



## USMC TBone

Once you do get a nice set of kitchen knives, this will help get them razor sharp as well. It will remove some metal the first time when settin the edge but will get them wicked sharp. Touch up are quick and easy afterwards. A couple quick passes on the medium wheel and a few more on the honing wheel and you're good to go again. 

And bonus, I don't know if this specific model is set up like mine, but mine was a Game or Sportsmen's Edition and has wider guides to accept thicker blade knives like hunting knives 









Amazon.com: Chef'sChoice Trizor XV EdgeSelect Professional Electric Knife Sharpener with 100-Percent Diamond Abrasives and Precision Angle Guides for Straight Edge and Serrated Knives, 3-stage, Gray: Chefs Choice Edge Select: Home & Kitchen


Online shopping for Kitchen Knives & Accessories from a great selection of Cutlery Sets, Specialty Knives, Sharpeners, Cutting Boards, & more at everyday low prices.



www.amazon.com





Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

Spending a couple of days in TX. Feel like all I’ve done is eat and shop. Rudy’s breakfast tacos and a Lone Star for Breakfast are a great way to start the day and a great way to gear up for lunch from Franklin BBQ. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sigma_pete

12-Ringer said:


> Our Cutco set is as good today as the day we got it...I think that might have been 23 years ago...
> 
> The studio + 4 would be close to your price range..
> 
> These are some really nice knives and the warranty is exactly what it says lifetime....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Studio + 4 Set with Block | 10 Pieces | Knife Block Sets by Cutco
> 
> 
> Compact yet inclusive, this set features kitchen knives you can't live without.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cutco.com


+1 for Cutco. I’ve had my set for 10+ years.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Outback Man said:


> Spending a couple of days in TX. Feel like all I’ve done is eat and shop. Rudy’s breakfast tacos and a Lone Star for Breakfast are a great way to start the day and a great way to gear up for lunch from Franklin BBQ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lone star beer 🤢


----------



## Bulian82

Billy H said:


> Lone star beer


A few of my friends from Texas love Lonestar Beer. My thoughts are it can only make the food taste better 

But as they say when in Rome.... it looks like a trip I need to convince the wife to take. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sigma_pete

I am smoking my first test batch of 5 lbs of pork belly cured bacon today. I used the same wet brine recipe for it all but had my butcher pick out a few different regular and odd shaped pieces for this experiment since this is my first time using curing salts (Prague Powder #1). Prior to this, I have done uncured bacon which is yummy in its own right but not quiet the same. Hopefully some nice pictures to follow in a few hours.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

Billy H said:


> Lone star beer


First time I went there 5-10 years ago on my first trip down that’s what I grabbed so now it’s just a Rudy’s tradition for me. I’ve drank worse. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sigma_pete

The hickory smoked cured bacon came out pretty good. The texture was quite different between each of the four cuts. I only pan fried a sampling of end cuts and scraps so far, so the flavor ranged from bacon to ham-like burnt ends. Yum!




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Texas sounds like its worth the visit just for the food.


----------



## Outback Man

nicko said:


> Texas sounds like its worth the visit just for the food.


So many options. Really want to try Terry Black’s in Austin and Snow’s BBQ in Lexington. Was gonna try Snow’s today’s as they are only open on Saturday’s but didn’t make the drive due to some other things that came up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonybart55

About to smoke my first Pork Belly burnt ends and my first Beef Dino Ribs, I’ll post the end results when they get finished... unless they turn out bad lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Pulled pork nachos! Has become my favorite way to use pulled pork.


----------



## USMC TBone

Billy H said:


> Pulled pork nachos! Has become my favorite way to use pulled pork.
> View attachment 7362549
> View attachment 7362548


+1 for pulled pork nachos, but I feel like I helped revive interest in this last fall, LOL. Great way to jazz up leftover pulled pork.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## tonybart55

The burnt ends came out great, found a Cherry Jalapeño bbq sauce from publix and glazed them with that. And the Ribs I cooked a bit too long and they kind fell apart on me and turned into pulled beef, but they tasted great!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonybart55

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonybart55

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

tonybart55 said:


> The burnt ends came out great, found a Cherry Jalapeño bbq sauce from publix and glazed them with that. And the Ribs I cooked a bit too long and they kind fell apart on me and turned into pulled beef, but they tasted great!!
> View attachment 7362603
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I gotta try those burnt ends one of these days!


----------



## hokiehunter373

pbuck said:


> I gotta try those burnt ends one of these days!


I'm really flabbergasted you of all people haven't already lol. They're amazing


----------



## 12-Ringer

Valentines dinner


----------



## tonybart55

pbuck said:


> I gotta try those burnt ends one of these days!


The burnt ends were good, based it off the recipe from Malcom Reed on YouTube. Only thing I changed was the rub and the BBQ sauce in the glaze.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

hokiehunter373 said:


> I'm really flabbergasted you of all people haven't already lol. They're amazing


My big problem is I don’t have a real butcher shop within 50 miles. Our local grocery store doesn’t stock them. I guess that next time I’m somewhere that has them I need to buy a couple to keep in the freezer.


----------



## hokiehunter373

pbuck said:


> My big problem is I don’t have a real butcher shop within 50 miles. Our local grocery store doesn’t stock them. I guess that next time I’m somewhere that has them I need to buy a couple to keep in the freezer.


I have the same issues but I just ******* it lol. Take a pork butt and cube it then follow the same process. It's good. Real good


----------



## 12-Ringer

hokiehunter373 said:


> I have the same issues but I just ***** it lol. Take a pork butt and cube it then follow the same process. It's good. Real good


Same with pork belly![emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## hokiehunter373

Wow I did not expect that to get edited out. A phrase for a neck being burnt. Interesting but I guess it is commonly derogatory.


----------



## tonybart55

hokiehunter373 said:


> Wow I did not expect that to get edited out. A phrase for a neck being burnt. Interesting but I guess it is commonly derogatory.


Red neck? That’s what got filtered?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott1010

Stopped and ate a sampler platter at the Rudy’s in Okla. City last year was really good.On the way back through decided to get take out for the cooler to take home for family. Got home unwrapped had about all shiners on the ribs.
Bacon and burnt ends all look good here.


----------



## pbuck

hokiehunter373 said:


> I have the same issues but I just ***** it lol. Take a pork butt and cube it then follow the same process. It's good. Real good


Nice! Thanks for that! 

Weather next week looks decent. I have a plan!!! Lol!


----------



## hokiehunter373

tonybart55 said:


> Red neck? That’s what got filtered?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah but I had it without the space


----------



## tonybart55

hokiehunter373 said:


> Yeah but I had it without the space




That’s so weird, they shouldn’t filter it, I see the term red neck as a term of endearment and pride not as a derogatory term lol [emoji23] but it is what it is I guess

And I’ll definitely have to try your suggestion of the burnt ends made from pork butt next time, way easier to get a hold of.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

You don’t think about how containers of rub, packed strategically and efficiently in the bottom of of piece of carry on luggage, looks like containers of explosives or drugs...until your dirty socks and drawers are on the counter at TSA and they are swabbing the outsides and inside the lids of every container. Maybe I’ll just ship them back next time.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

I couldn’t even find a whole pork butt in town let alone a pork belly but I guess these roasts will work for my first pork butt burnt ends attempt tomorrow.


----------



## hokiehunter373

pbuck said:


> I couldn’t even find a whole pork butt in town let alone a pork belly but I guess these roasts will work for my first pork butt burnt ends attempt tomorrow.


Man, our local giant just put them on sale for $.99/lb and my wife only got me 1 lol. Now I have to choose if I want to do up more breakfast sausage or make some pulled pork instead of doing both. Terrible decision to have to make


----------



## USMC TBone

Outback Man said:


> You don’t think about how containers of rub, packed strategically and efficiently in the bottom of of piece of carry on luggage, looks like containers of explosives or drugs...until your dirty socks and drawers are on the counter at TSA and they are swabbing the outsides and inside the lids of every container. Maybe I’ll just ship them back next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"Until your dirty socks and drawers are on the counter at TSA"

Well that will learn ya, LOL. Would it be better to put that in the checked luggage although any glass containers might break. Plastic containers of rub might be ok. For any containers of sauce it might just be best to just mail it home to yourself then.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Working on the butt burnt ends!










Ok, these turned out pretty dang good! Some pieces were better than others but all in all they were tasty. 

I braised them with brown suger, 3/4 stick of butter and honey then finished them with a mixture of SBR, apple jelly, a little apple juice and Franks hot sauce. 

I gotta try a real pork belly now!


----------



## hokiehunter373

pbuck said:


> Working on the butt burnt ends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, these turned out pretty dang good! Some pieces were better than others but all in all they were tasty.
> 
> I braised them with brown suger, 3/4 stick of butter and honey then finished them with a mixture of SBR, apple jelly, a little apple juice and Franks hot sauce.
> 
> I gotta try a real pork belly now!


I'm really gonna be angry this weekend when I'm turning butts into sausage instead of burnt ends now lol


----------



## pbuck

hokiehunter373 said:


> I'm really gonna be angry this weekend when I'm turning butts into sausage instead of burnt ends now lol


Hey!!! You started it! Lol! [emoji1787][emoji1787]


----------



## Simmonsr19

Love the BGE! I’d give up all the rest of grills first.


----------



## JBMKIII

Smoked a red stag roast recently for (not kidding) a stag party. Super lean meat. It was a 3lb roast so it was smoked partially submerged in a butter bath. Constant turning and basting was key.


----------



## MelissaShipp

Could you provide the final photos of what have done? I'll enjoy them, at least, on pictures.


----------



## Backstrapnfrank

I made smoked venison quesadillas on the Traeger this evening for dinner. Gotta say they came out great. Silly me no photos but used ground venison red/ green bell peppers/ onions. A little south west spice and smoked mesquite smoke. Stuffed that in a tortilla and smoked for an hour then turned the heat up to crisper the tortillas.


----------



## hokiehunter373

pbuck said:


> Hey!!! You started it! Lol! [emoji1787][emoji1787]


Had to finish it too! Lol. Sausage will get done another weekend




























I’ll be pulling these bad boys off in like 15 mins 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

hokiehunter373 said:


> Had to finish it too! Lol. Sausage will get done another weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll be pulling these bad boys off in like 15 mins
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

pbuck said:


>


----------



## pbuck

Made up a few ABT’s for our weekly hump day beer share. They’ll hit the smoke tomorrow morning around 11.


----------



## 12-Ringer

looks good....


----------



## natedog1

im so hungry


----------



## natedog1

maybe i should go get a grill


----------



## tonybart55

Smoked up my second chuck roast and it turned out much better than my first. Super juicy and a lot more tender! 
*** 5 of 5 stars would cook again!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

tonybart55 said:


> Smoked up my second chuck roast and it turned out much better than my first. Super juicy and a lot more tender!
> *** 5 of 5 stars would cook again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How bout the 411 on that. Looks great!


----------



## USMC TBone

Did you cook it low and slow until the internal temp was all the way up to about 200° F? Looks delicious and like it could be pulled like pork. Nice looking smoke ring!

I've done some chuck roasts by going low and slow until the internal temp is about 135° F and then sear it on all sides. By then the internal temp is about 145° F and makes a nice medium done roast.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## tonybart55

pbuck said:


> How bout the 411 on that. Looks great!





USMC TBone said:


> Did you cook it low and slow until the internal temp was all the way up to about 200° F? Looks delicious and like it could be pulled like pork. Nice looking smoke ring!
> 
> I've done some chuck roasts by going low and slow until the internal temp is about 135° F and then sear it on all sides. By then the internal temp is about 145° F and makes a nice medium done roast.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


I actually cooked it similar to a brisket, cooked till desired tenderness. Used a Kroger’s Private Selection Texas Style rub. 

Cooked at 250 until I hit the stall which was around 155 internal (took about 3.5-4 hours). I spritz the roast about every 45 mins to 1hr with a mixture of apple juice, water, and a bit of Worcestershire. Once in the stall I wrapped in foil and put a bit of the spritzing mixture inside the foil. Then I let it cook until my desired tenderness(about another 2.5-3 hours), which was similar to brisket tenderness, tested with a probe. I think it ended up being right around 204-205 internal. Let it rest in a cooler for 2 hours. 

There was a section on this chuck roast that had more marbling than the rest and it wanted to fall apart almost like pulled pork like Tbone had mentioned, but the rest was tender but still sliceable like brisket flat and much juicier than my first chuck roast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

I might have to try making some like that next time. Sounds great.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

First crack at summer sausage underway. Resting now and I’ll get it in the smoker tomorrow morning. About 16-17# with the cheese. Half cheddar. Half pepper jack. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Good luck hokie


----------



## USMC TBone

Mmm... cheese summer sausage. Sounds delicious. I'll PM you where you send my samples if'n you need a taste tester 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

hokiehunter373 said:


> First crack at summer sausage underway. Resting now and I’ll get it in the smoker tomorrow morning. About 16-17# with the cheese. Half cheddar. Half pepper jack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck with those! Take your time and don’t rush the temps. Mine usually take a looooong time (12-13 hours) but I never go above 180 in the smoker. 

You probably have one and maybe someone has different advice but I’ve used this smoke schedule since I started making SS and it’s worked for me. I usually do 130 for the first part.


----------



## hokiehunter373

pbuck said:


> Good luck with those! Take your time and don’t rush the temps. Mine usually take a looooong time (12-13 hours) but I never go above 180 in the smoker.
> 
> You probably have one and maybe someone has different advice but I’ve used this smoke schedule since I started making SS and it’s worked for me. I usually do 130 for the first part.


Welll shiii I sure hadn’t planned on it taking that long lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

hokiehunter373 said:


> Welll shiii I sure hadn’t planned on it taking that long lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don’t know if there’s much difference in how others do it but I do know that if you take the temps up too fast you’ll end up with a really thick rind. You also don’t want to bump the temps up much over 180 for very long or risk fatting out. 

Maybe someone else has a quicker way. Mine have always turned out well so I haven’t changed anything.


----------



## hokiehunter373

pbuck said:


> I don’t know if there’s much difference in how others do it but I do know that if you take the temps up too fast you’ll end up with a really thick rind. You also don’t want to bump the temps up much over 180 for very long or risk fatting out.
> 
> Maybe someone else has a quicker way. Mine have always turned out well so I haven’t changed anything.


I can get up early enough to make the timing not an issue but the no smoke for the first two hours will be more of my problem along with the temp. If pbuck says that’s how it should be done then I’m a believer lol. The problem is I watched the summer sausage video Justin Zarr from bowhunt or die put up and he just popped his smoker on the lowest setting and let her run. For some reason that video overrode everything in my brain I had read this fall on how to correctly do SS. My traegers lowest setting is 180 and because it’s a pellet smoker there’s gonna be smoke the duration of the cook. I could prob run them for the first two hours in the oven and then transfer them to the smoker to avoid that but I’ll still be flirting with 180 all day. I could try and run a pan of ice cubes to help but I don’t know how that will go. I don’t know how I let that video cancel out everything else I knew lol but I guess it’s because his way was a heck of a lot easier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

hokiehunter373 said:


> I can get up early enough to make the timing not an issue but the no smoke for the first two hours will be more of my problem along with the temp. If pbuck says that’s how it should be done then I’m a believer lol. The problem is I watched the summer sausage video Justin Zarr from bowhunt or die put up and he just popped his smoker on the lowest setting and let her run. For some reason that video overrode everything in my brain I had read this fall on how to correctly do SS. My traegers lowest setting is 180 and because it’s a pellet smoker there’s gonna be smoke the duration of the cook. I could prob run them for the first two hours in the oven and then transfer them to the smoker to avoid that but I’ll still be flirting with 180 all day. I could try and run a pan of ice cubes to help but I don’t know how that will go. I don’t know how I let that video cancel out everything else I knew lol but I guess it’s because his way was a heck of a lot easier
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh heck, I didn’t realize you were doing them on your pellet grill. I don’t know how important the no smoke part is and it is what it is with the temps. There’s nothing you can do about that so I guess just let er rip and do your best to keep the temp as low as possible. You’ll probably have a pretty heavy rind on the outside but it might otherwise turn out just fine.


----------



## hokiehunter373

pbuck said:


> Oh heck, I didn’t realize you were doing them on your pellet grill. I don’t know how important the no smoke part is and it is what it is with the temps. There’s nothing you can do about that so I guess just let er rip and do your best to keep the temp as low as possible. You’ll probably have a pretty heavy rind on the outside but it might otherwise turn out just fine.


I’ve got a vertical propane smoke but the temps fluctuate a bunch and they’d prob end up even worse. I did snack sticks on my traeger and they turned out pretty good. I tried to keep the lid cracked to help with the temps. We’ll see I guess no turning back now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla

Getting in on this late. I smoke my summer sausages on my pellet grill. I run them at 175f for as long as it takes. It takes a while but depends on what size sausages you make.

I use the casings that hold about 1lb or so and I think it took about 5 hours last time. It's worth the wait.

You want to keep the temps as stable as you can and don't turn them up if possible. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

We’re in the oven with a 130 goal for 2 hours. Lowest setting is 170 but with the door cracked I can keep it lower. Then we’ll transfer to the smoke at the 180 setting and see what happens 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Well pbuck may cringe lol but they were done in 6 hours. Gave them an ice bath and now they’re drying 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

hokiehunter373 said:


> Well pbuck may cringe lol but they were done in 6 hours. Gave them an ice bath and now they’re drying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk













Lol! I’m no sausage snob! Looks good! 

It’s probably turned out great and I may be doing mine that way from now on. I’m stubborn in that way cause if it works, I don’t usually change it. I may learn something.


----------



## hokiehunter373

pbuck said:


> Lol! I’m no sausage snob! Looks good!
> 
> It’s probably turned out great and I may be doing mine that way from now on. I’m stubborn in that way cause if it works, I don’t usually change it. I may learn something.


I’m the same way buddy. It’s good. My first attempt so I’m not sure if the rind is thicker than how your do it or not. It’s got great color, isn’t crumbly, and good flavor. If I had the means to easily run low temps, I’d try it your way, but after this attempt I won’t hesitate to continue doing it how I had to




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Good deal! Texture is a big thing and as long as it didn’t melt all the fat out then it’s all good! 

I know my first couple batches didn’t turn out very good and all the work and time is wasted. 

So now that they’re done how bout the info. What seasoning, cheese and the meat ratio?


----------



## chaded

I did some snack sticks on the pellet grill a few months back. Mine only goes down to 180 and they weren’t bad but it did render the fat and they weren’t my favorite. The masterbuilt with mailbox i used to have made better sausage but i dont have much time for doing it really so I prefer to have someone else make them. Lol


----------



## USMC TBone

hokiehunter373 said:


> I’m the same way buddy. It’s good. My first attempt so I’m not sure if the rind is thicker than how your do it or not. It’s got great color, isn’t crumbly, and good flavor. If I had the means to easily run low temps, I’d try it your way, but after this attempt I won’t hesitate to continue doing it how I had to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks terrible! I'll gladly help you dispose of it if you ship some my way  

Kidding aside it looks great! Wishing I had an actual stand up smoker for these things instead of the Weber Kettle. It just doesn't have the rack space to do a decent amount of sausages, and I have to do Jerry in batches. I have been eyeballing the Masterbuilt MES 30 that I keep hearing so much about. 

For tonight I have some venison stew on the stove. Trying out a recipe. If it works put well, then I'll do it again but using a cast iron Dutch oven and charcoal.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

pbuck said:


> Good deal! Texture is a big thing and as long as it didn’t melt all the fat out then it’s all good!
> 
> I know my first couple batches didn’t turn out very good and all the work and time is wasted.
> 
> So now that they’re done how bout the info. What seasoning, cheese and the meat ratio?


I hear ya there. It’s not worth that

This kit: Deer Sausage Seasoning Kit. For Smoked Sausage.

Cheddar hi temp cheese
Pepper jack hi temp cheese

Both from PS seasonings I believe 

I didn’t think I could fit a full 25# on my smoker and didn’t want to find out so I did 12# deer, 3# pork butt, 1.5# cheese (.75 of each split in two batches)

They’re both good but I think I’d like more heat from the pepper jack. Could prob add jalapeño to it. I tend to find that all prepackaged seasoning leaves a little to be desired and I feel that way again but honestly it’s is dayum good. I’m SUPER happy for my first go. I’m eating it as I type this and it’s moist, has bend, doesn’t crumble, great color, good flavor, the cheese is awesome. I love it. Gonna be hard to give away what I had planned to lol











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Well I just ate like 1/4 of a roll lol. May take back my previous statement about flavor for pre mixed seasoning. The pepper jack is amazing. I might just eat summer sausage the rest of the week 

Pb, my guess is the rind is a smidge thicker than what you deal with. It’s something to bite through but nothing to fight with. I’d say give this method a shot on a small batch. 2 hours no smoke at 130, 4 hours (or until 152) at 180


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Nicely done! I’m gonna try to speed mine up!! 

That’s the same mix I’ve used from the start and I see no reason to change. Good stuff. 

I always make 12.5# batches and mix 4.5# pork butt with 8# venison and 1# cheese. Only thing I add is about 3 Tbsp mustard seed.


----------



## Outback Man

Did picanha for the first time. Smoked it on the Rec Tec, rested it, sliced it, and seared it on the Weber using my Vortex. Not too bad. 


























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

pbuck said:


> Nicely done! I’m gonna try to speed mine up!!
> 
> That’s the same mix I’ve used from the start and I see no reason to change. Good stuff.
> 
> I always make 12.5# batches and mix 4.5# pork butt with 8# venison and 1# cheese. Only thing I add is about 3 Tbsp mustard seed.


Let us know how it goes.

I'll have to try and remember the mustard seed next time


----------



## Clownbuster

Outback Man said:


> Did picanha for the first time. Smoked it on the Rec Tec, rested it, sliced it, and seared it on the Weber using my Vortex. Not too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Omg I'm starving...


----------



## Outback Man

Let’s play a game. I call it “guess which tritip I pulled off the grocery store cooler shelf and guess which tritip I was given from an actual butcher???”











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Man I am drooling...why do I look in on this thread from the office?


----------



## 12-Ringer

Still THE BEST thread on AT


----------



## Outback Man

Outback Man said:


> Let’s play a game. I call it “guess which tritip I pulled off the grocery store cooler shelf and guess which tritip I was given from an actual butcher???”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From yesterday...if tritip Tuesday isn’t a thing already than it should be. Smoked on the Rec Tec and seared on the Weber using my Vortex. Tried to eek out just a hair more char on it before pulling it off the coals and ended up running it just a bit past where I normally like to have it finished at. Still damn good.

And it’s ironic...go to a real actual butcher, ask for a tritip, and get what I assume is a sirloin tip (the original post.). Never smoked a sirloin tip but will either do it that way or do that and then sear it. Any suggestions on slicing it? Should I do it like a chunk of steak and ear it with a knife and fork or slice it thin for sammiches? Or do you guys prefer a sirloin tip done some other way?



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks great!


----------



## tonybart55

Outback Man said:


> From yesterday...if tritip Tuesday isn’t a thing already than it should be. Smoked on the Rec Tec and seared on the Weber using my Vortex. Tried to eek out just a hair more char on it before pulling it off the coals and ended up running it just a bit past where I normally like to have it finished at. Still damn good.
> 
> And it’s ironic...go to a real actual butcher, ask for a tritip, and get what I assume is a sirloin tip (the original post.). Never smoked a sirloin tip but will either do it that way or do that and then sear it. Any suggestions on slicing it? Should I do it like a chunk of steak and ear it with a knife and fork or slice it thin for sammiches? Or do you guys prefer a sirloin tip done some other way?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The juice running off that board... that’s what it’s all about!! Perfect for mopping up with some of the meat or even maybe a pice of toast or a roll!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla

I love me some tri tip! I also like the idea of tri tip Tuesday but not sure I'd give up Taco Tuesday. 

Maybe tri tip Thursday instead?

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

Mmmm...got me thinking...best of both worlds...tritip tacos...on Tuesday.


----------



## joesandi

Has anyone mixed summer one day and then stuffed the next? Running short of time. thinking it might not be a good idea as the meat will stiffen. Anyone done this?


----------



## KineKilla

I'd try to do it all in one session. I have heard of people mixing and stuffing at the same time then putting it in the fridge overnight prior to smoking.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

joesandi said:


> Has anyone mixed summer one day and then stuffed the next? Running short of time. thinking it might not be a good idea as the meat will stiffen. Anyone done this?


If you do that you're going to have to add more water before stuffing it. I don't think I'd recommend it but I bet you can make it work. I did what KineKilla said and mixed and stuffed the same day and then gave it 18ish hours in the fridge before smoking. From what I've read it's best to give the meat time to get that cure in it which you would be doing.


----------



## DougKMN

Those of you with Eggs and other Kamado style grills: who is using a blower or other control system (like the smobot) for temp control?

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## iflyskyhigh

DougKMN said:


> Those of you with Eggs and other Kamado style grills: who is using a blower or other control system (like the smobot) for temp control?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Big Joe III with FireBoard 2 Drive. Amazing! Love it. My Yoder YS640s has the FireBoard built in. Loved it so much I bought the standalone for my Kamado Joe. Don’t have any experience with any other models but I can’t imagine it getting much better than the FireBoard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

DougKMN said:


> Those of you with Eggs and other Kamado style grills: who is using a blower or other control system (like the smobot) for temp control?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


For anything longer than 3 or 4 hrs I use an older model Digi-Q on my BGE. It’s not fancy and doesn’t do any wireless connections but it works. I can do a 12 hr cook and never touch the Egg. I’d for sure buy something with more features if I had to buy one now but it’s not worth replacing.


----------



## pbuck

A few more and it’ll be time for some smoked trout next week. That stuff is fish crack lol!


----------



## hokiehunter373

pbuck said:


> A few more and it’ll be time for some smoked trout next week. That stuff is fish crack lol!


Man, I need to find a reliable spot around me to get some of them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

hokiehunter373 said:


> Man, I need to find a reliable spot around me to get some of them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Luckily about 30 minutes away theres a nice little lake that they stock once a month. Caught 6 more this morning. These are from the last stocking in February but the lake was frozen over till a couple weeks ago so there’s plenty of fish left. 

I gave a couple to a friend but still have 3# of filets I’m going to brine up and smoke tomorrow. 










I have a small Jon boat and catch them trolling Joe’s flies....


----------



## pbuck

Filets are out of the brine, rinsed and now working on the pellicle. Probably hit the MES in a couple hours. 










Amazing how much liquid comes out of the fish after just 4 hours in the dry brine.


----------



## 12-Ringer

What do you use for your dry brine?


----------



## pbuck

12-Ringer said:


> What do you use for your dry brine?


6 c. Brown sugar
1 1/2 c. kosher salt
2 tbsp. onion powder 
2 tbsp. garlic powder 
1 tbsp. black pepper 
1 tbsp. paprika 

I had 3# of filets and there was a little left over.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> 6 c. Brown sugar
> 1 1/2 c. kosher salt
> 2 tbsp. onion powder
> 2 tbsp. garlic powder
> 1 tbsp. black pepper
> 1 tbsp. paprika
> 
> I had 3# of filets and there was a little left over.


[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## pbuck




----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks great...do you shoot for an IT or just a set time/temp


----------



## pbuck

12-Ringer said:


> Looks great...do you shoot for an IT or just a set time/temp


Pulled them when they got over 140 IT. Most were close to 145. 


2 hrs. @ 140
2 hrs. @ 160
Then 180 until IT hit 140. Took about 4 1/2 hrs. 

These were pretty small fish so they didn’t take long once I bumped the temp to 180. Some were almost there after 2 hrs at 160 and I checked them every 1/2 hr. after I went to 180.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Never had much luck with a dry rub...but they look good...I might have to try again 

I usually use 3 cups apple juice, 2oz of apple cider vinegar, 1 cup honey powder, 2 cups brown sugar, 1 cup Kosher salt, 2 tbspns Paprika 

I warm the brine to be sure all sugars are dissolved , once cooled lay the fillets in and seal for 36 hours min....and then smoke with alder or apple at 160 until IT 145...


----------



## joesandi

We had our sausage fest weekend.
60# summer, 85# sticks, 25#breakfest sausage, 22.5# smoked rounds, and 6# jerky (wet weight). Over purchased pork, so made 27# brats. Ooh also made 3.5 gal of maple syrup. busy weekend. Picks are of the rounds in the smoker and slicing.


----------



## pbuck

12-Ringer said:


> Never had much luck with a dry rub...but they look good...I might have to try again
> 
> I usually use 3 cups apple juice, 2oz of apple cider vinegar, 1 cup honey powder, 2 cups brown sugar, 1 cup Kosher salt, 2 tbspns Paprika
> 
> I warm the brine to be sure all sugars are dissolved , once cooled lay the fillets in and seal for 36 hours min....and then smoke with alder or apple at 160 until IT 145...


Curious as to why the dry brine hasn’t worked for you?

I’m no fish expert by any means. I just started smoking trout last year and I thought it turned out pretty good. The recipe I use was just a google search but it’s from The Black Peppercorn and I’ve found his stuff is almost always on point.


----------



## 12-Ringer

User error...for some reason I tend to smoke them too long when I use the dry brine snd end up with fish chips (lol)...a mental thing I think


----------



## nicko

Smoking a bird for pulled chicken and 2 dozen ABTs stuffed with flat iron steak.


----------



## USMC TBone

Has anyody used a UDS (Ugly Drum Smoker)? Basically a vertical metal drum smoker grill. I've read some good things about this build your own kit. 








BPS DIY Drum Smoker Kit - Starter Pack


Get the extra smoking accessories you need to get you smokin' easy with the Big Poppa Smokers DIY Drum Smoker Starter Pack. Smoking has never been easier.




www.bigpoppasmokers.com





It looks like if you put the charcoal basket at the bittom and use the food grate at the top or hang your meat you can smoke with a basket full of charcoal for about 8 - 10 hrs before needing to refill. However the con would be having to remove the food and grate pull out the charcoal basket to refill it. Unless ther was a kit to add a swing out door on the side.

If you put the charcoal basket in the middle position you can use the upper grate to grill foods hot and fast. The only other issue i can think is needing to figure out a way to add a water pan.

I have an old 55 gal drum laying around that only has a thin layer of rust on the inside, but i dont know what it actually was used for previously. I guess if i buiot a good hot fire in it and spent a good long hot burn in it th as thould help incernerste any chemial residue that might be release. Any thoughts on these types of cookers? I like the idea if the kit and it looks easy to build with all the parts. I think i could also seek out a new food grade or certified reconditioned food grade barrel woth lid as well. Sounds like they run anywhere from $20 - $80. 

I do most of smoking and bbq on a Weber Kettle grill, but I'm limited on space and with they barrel i could potentially add extra grates or use a hanging kit to hang multipke hunks og meat in there. The kit would be a low cost alternative and allow me to get a quality heavy steel smoker woth larger capacity, even if i have to buy a new barrel it wpuld be cheaper than a half decent offset horizontal barrel smoker.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Some more trout just hit the MES.


----------



## hokiehunter373

My local pond just got stocked yesterday and season opens tomorrow. I won't be able to get out til Monday but man I hope I can catch a few so I can try um out like that. Although my son may not have the patience for it and I might just need to fry some up real quick haha


----------



## pbuck

This batch turned out much better than the last.


----------



## Outback Man

Made some pastrami for the first time. Got a corned beef brisket flat and a point at the store. Soaked them overnight in water and changed it out a couple times but still maybe a little salty. Prolly go a little longer next time. Smoked them for around 3 hours, then wrapped them until around 200°, then back in unwrapped for about 30 more minutes to reset the bark.

Also smoked some prim cap steaks and strips with some chips for the kids for dinner tonight and then seared them over charcoal. I ate far too much today.













































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lovetohunt93

Well my MES 30 decided to call it quits on me after 4 years. I haven't tinkered with it yet but its reading 300 degrees and thus the heating element will not come on. Somehow I gotta find out why it thinks its 300 in there when its actually cold.

Anyway, I might be in the market for another smoker anyway. I can't decide between a pellet grill, kamado style, one of these The Harvester - Premium BBQ Smoker,
just so many options. Might even do another MES if I can't get mine up and running. 

Even though charcoal can be a pain compared to an electric like the MES, I feel like the flavor is different using the charcoal. I like the versatility of the kamado but not sure about doing those long cooks on them, please help. lol


----------



## tackscall

lovetohunt93 said:


> Well my MES 30 decided to call it quits on me after 4 years. I haven't tinkered with it yet but its reading 300 degrees and thus the heating element will not come on. Somehow I gotta find out why it thinks its 300 in there when its actually cold.
> 
> Anyway, I might be in the market for another smoker anyway. I can't decide between a pellet grill, kamado style, one of these The Harvester - Premium BBQ Smoker,
> just so many options. Might even do another MES if I can't get mine up and running.
> 
> Even though charcoal can be a pain compared to an electric like the MES, I feel like the flavor is different using the charcoal. I like the versatility of the kamado but not sure about doing those long cooks on them, please help. lol


Four years is a miracle for the MES 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## joesandi

My MES 30 is 7 yrs old and going strong and the 40 is 5. So that's 3 miracles. LOL


----------



## USMC TBone

lovetohunt93 said:


> Well my MES 30 decided to call it quits on me after 4 years. I haven't tinkered with it yet but its reading 300 degrees and thus the heating element will not come on. Somehow I gotta find out why it thinks its 300 in there when its actually cold.
> 
> Anyway, I might be in the market for another smoker anyway. I can't decide between a pellet grill, kamado style, one of these The Harvester - Premium BBQ Smoker,
> just so many options. Might even do another MES if I can't get mine up and running.
> 
> Even though charcoal can be a pain compared to an electric like the MES, I feel like the flavor is different using the charcoal. I like the versatility of the kamado but not sure about doing those long cooks on them, please help. lol


That Harvester smoker looks pretty sweet, but expensive. Basically it looks like a souped up UDS (ugly drum smoker) with a side access door. If you are not married to the side access door there are other cheaper well regarded UDS smokers out there in the $500 range, or if you have a 55 gal barrel/drum you can or make one with a kit for less than $200, maybe add $50 - $90 if you need to buy a drum. 

I only know because I have a drum laying arpund and have been looking into doing one of the kits. Comes with all the pieces to turn a barrel/drum into a smoker. You just have to give it a good burning to char an clean off any linings or residues, then cut out the slots and drill holes for everything. Give it a coat of high temp paint (unless you want the true ugly look) and bolt all the pieces on, then you have a vertical smoker that can also be a grill depending on how you set it up. The 55 gal drums are perfect size for using Weber 22" Kettle grill grates.

Has anyone here used a vertical style drum smoker before? I'm curious how long of a cook you can get from a full basket of charcoal (because you have to remove the food and grates to refuel  ), and how well they maintain their temps. Also interested in one with hooks to hang meat and have more room.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

I think I'm gonna go for it on building an ugly drum smoker (UDS). Found a place about an hour's drive selling used food grade 55 gal steel drums for $25. Previously held pear juice. Just need to get the wife to approve my travel voucher, LOL. I think I'll keep it easy and go with the Big Poppa Smoker Starter Kit. Has all the harder needed to make a smoker out of a steel drum. I think it even comes with the needed drill bits.









BPS DIY Drum Smoker Kit - Starter Pack


Get the extra smoking accessories you need to get you smokin' easy with the Big Poppa Smokers DIY Drum Smoker Starter Pack. Smoking has never been easier.




www.bigpoppasmokers.com





Will have to let you know if I do go through with it, and share my progress/results.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## lovetohunt93

USMC TBone said:


> That Harvester smoker looks pretty sweet, but expensive. Basically it looks like a souped up UDS (ugly drum smoker) with a side access door. If you are not married to the side access door there are other cheaper well regarded UDS smokers out there in the $500 range, or if you have a 55 gal barrel/drum you can or make one with a kit for less than $200, maybe add $50 - $90 if you need to buy a drum.
> 
> I only know because I have a drum laying arpund and have been looking into doing one of the kits. Comes with all the pieces to turn a barrel/drum into a smoker. You just have to give it a good burning to char an clean off any linings or residues, then cut out the slots and drill holes for everything. Give it a coat of high temp paint (unless you want the true ugly look) and bolt all the pieces on, then you have a vertical smoker that can also be a grill depending on how you set it up. The 55 gal drums are perfect size for using Weber 22" Kettle grill grates.
> 
> Has anyone here used a vertical style drum smoker before? I'm curious how long of a cook you can get from a full basket of charcoal (because you have to remove the food and grates to refuel  ), and how well they maintain their temps. Also interested in one with hooks to hang meat and have more room.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


In looking at some of those kits, I feel like I might be a fool to spend that kind of money on the Harvester (even though it is awesome looking). I kind of like they idea of possibly making my own for much cheaper and basically having them same concept. 

Removing food to add in charcoal might be a pain and was a concern of mine as well with not having an access door. It seems like cutting in a door might not be too difficult though.


----------



## Billy H

lovetohunt93 said:


> Well my MES 30 decided to call it quits on me after 4 years. I haven't tinkered with it yet but its reading 300 degrees and thus the heating element will not come on. Somehow I gotta find out why it thinks its 300 in there when its actually cold.
> 
> Anyway, I might be in the market for another smoker anyway. I can't decide between a pellet grill, kamado style, one of these The Harvester - Premium BBQ Smoker,
> just so many options. Might even do another MES if I can't get mine up and running.
> 
> Even though charcoal can be a pain compared to an electric like the MES, I feel like the flavor is different using the charcoal. I like the versatility of the kamado but not sure about doing those long cooks on them, please help. lol


 I’ll probably always have an MES or some sort of electric smoker on hand. For doing sticks , summer sausage, jerky and the like. Love the simplicity of it. Using a pellet smoke tube with one makes a big difference. Use an offset with wood fire for everything else.


----------



## pbuck

Billy H said:


> I’ll probably always have an MES or some sort of electric smoker on hand. For doing sticks , summer sausage, jerky and the like. Love the simplicity of it. Using a pellet smoke tube with one makes a big difference. Use an offset with wood fire for everything else.


Ditto on the MES part.


----------



## USMC TBone

I still would like to aquire an MES to start trying to make my own sausages as well. If I get the vertical drum smoker set up and like it, I may have to get rid of my Weber Kettle (sniff sniff  ) before getting an MES just so I have room for it.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Happenstance

Ohhh you meant smokers I get it, I thought this guys was selling a cough silencer


----------



## jeffmcpa

New Traeger add on product


https://www.traegergrills.com/pelleton?j=102257&sfmc_sub=25971738&l=293_HTML&u=2565141&mid=514003071&jb=6009&utm_source=sfmc&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=4_1_21_April_Fools&utm_term=https%3a%2f%2fwww.traegergrills.com%2fpelleton%3fj%3d%%jobid%%%26sfmc_sub%3d%%SubscriberID%%%26l%3d%%List_%%%26u%3d2565141%26mid%3d%%MemberID%%%26jb%3d6009&utm_id=102257&sfmc_id=25971738










*TRAEGER PELLET-ON*

Earn Your Burn
Introducing the Pellet-On, an all-new way to get a great workout and power your Traeger grill at the same time. Simply rig up your road bike and plug your Traeger grill into the Pellet-On to run your grill using pedal power. It’s time to give the “meat sweats” a whole new meaning.
https://www.traegergrills.com/link-not-set-amp


----------



## chaded

Surely thats an april fools joke. Lol


----------



## USMC TBone

Imagine running an brisket overnight for a 14 hr cook and then having guests over for lunch?



Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Have a ham I'm going to smoke up tomorrow and take up to my parents with other sides. They didn't want to cook so I offered for us to cook it all and bring the meal to them.

Anybody have Easter smoking plans?


----------



## USMC TBone

Since the wife wanted some prime rib this weekend, but we're heading to her parents house tomorrow for Easter ham, we'll just do it today. Threw some olive oil and salt covered spuds in some foil to go with it.

Will try to get pics of the final product.























Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

nicko said:


> Have a ham I'm going to smoke up tomorrow and take up to my parents with other sides. They didn't want to cook so I offered for us to cook it all and bring the meal to them.
> 
> Anybody have Easter smoking plans?


I've been wanting to try making my own ham someday. Starting with an uncured butt or something.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reptyler74

Just found this thread...456 pages is going to take a while to get through but I'm going to have to do it as I now have my first smoker and I'm salivating at some of these images, even at 7 in the morning!


----------



## USMC TBone

Final product of the prime rib. Had a nice thick smoke ring around the top, and plenty of flavor. I trimmed. Some of Some of excess fat off the top and salted the meat 24 hrs in advance to dry brine it a bit. Then a few hrs before cooking I coated with Traeger Prime Rib Rub. Cooked at about 225 - 250 F until internal temp was about 135, then stoked the coals and placed the meat over the hot coals to sear for a couple minutes on eat side..

Even our kids were happy and ate it without complaint, although they weren't big fans of the potatoes. Oh well more me 























Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## lovetohunt93

That prime rib looks mouth watering!


----------



## Outback Man

Haven’t done any bacon in a while...cold smoked on the Weber while the Rec Tec pulled Easter ham duty then put in on that to bring up to temp. Let them cure for a week. One batch of pepper and one batch of jalapeño. Didn’t get a chance to try any last night when I sliced it up (I know...totally sacrilegious) so excited to hammer some tonight before vacuum sealing and freezing.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

HOLY F*** that looks glorious!


----------



## steelbuck

Outback Man said:


> Haven’t done any bacon in a while...cold smoked on the Weber while the Rec Tec pulled Easter ham duty then put in on that to bring up to temp. Let them cure for a week. One batch of pepper and one batch of jalapeño. Didn’t get a chance to try any last night when I sliced it up (I know...totally sacrilegious) so excited to hammer some tonight before vacuum sealing and freezing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Huh, smoked bacon, never thought of that one, sounds good! Do the jalapenos on top add much heat to it?


----------



## Outback Man

steelbuck said:


> Huh, smoked bacon, never thought of that one, sounds good! Do the jalapenos on top add much heat to it?


Not a smart azz comment but isn’t all bacon smoked? After curing isn’t that the next step in order to fully turn pork belly into bacon? Cheap azz 90% water bacon from the grocery store may not be but I thought it all was. 

They don’t add any heat at all (at least to me they don’t but I’ve got a pretty decent heat tolerance...what I don’t think is hot will make my wife cry and want to go to the hospital) but do instill the jalapeño flavor. I use a dry cure (salt, pepper, sugar, etc) and put each piece in its own 2.5 gallon zip lock bag. On the jalapeño version I put a ton of the peppers in it on both sides of the pork belly that way it’s always under it and on top of it when I flip it in the fridge ever day while doing the 7 day cure. I used to have some ground jalapeño powder but ran out and haven’t gone back to the specialty spice store to get more and decided to try it like this instead and like it. This was the first time I actually left them on top of the bacon while smoking it. I think this batch did get a little more of the jalapeño flavor because of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

hokiehunter373 said:


> HOLY F*** that looks glorious!


Thanks...no thin sliced BS here...


----------



## USMC TBone

I was just thinking the same thing, "Isn't all bacon cured and then smoked?"

I went camping with a veteran buddy that made his own bacon last year and shared with us. It was glorious! Tasted sooo much better than any store bought stuff. Makes me wanted to get a couple pork bellies to try making my own, for when I meet up with him a some.other veteran buddies again this July.

I dig your double rack set up for the Weber! I have a spare 22" grate. I put 2 or 3 bricks flat (not tipped on their side) on the regular cooking grate about equally spaced and then put the extra grate on those and it lifts it up just enough that I can still get the lid on snug. I do this when making jerky and it gives me some extra space, although I still have to do about 2 or 3 batches when starting with about 3 or 4 lbs of meat (weight before drying out).

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Outback Man said:


> Haven’t done any bacon in a while...cold smoked on the Weber while the Rec Tec pulled Easter ham duty then put in on that to bring up to temp. Let them cure for a week. One batch of pepper and one batch of jalapeño. Didn’t get a chance to try any last night when I sliced it up (I know...totally sacrilegious) so excited to hammer some tonight before vacuum sealing and freezing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do you cure your bacon? I’ve done them using the wet cure, tender quick cure and with pink salt cure. 
All have produced good results with taste


----------



## Outback Man

USMC TBone said:


> I was just thinking the same thing, "Isn't all bacon cured and then smoked?"
> 
> I went camping with a veteran buddy that made his own bacon last year and shared with us. It was glorious! Tasted sooo much better than any store bought stuff. Makes me wanted to get a couple pork bellies to try making my own, for when I meet up with him a some.other veteran buddies again this July.
> 
> I dig your double rack set up for the Weber! I have a spare 22" grate. I put 2 or 3 bricks flat (not tipped on their side) on the regular cooking grate about equally spaced and then put the extra grate on those and it lifts it up just enough that I can still get the lid on snug. I do this when making jerky and it gives me some extra space, although I still have to do about 2 or 3 batches when starting with about 3 or 4 lbs of meat (weight before drying out).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


I got it cause I’m fat and I eat too much so I always run out of room when I do wings. I wanted one I saw that was a side stack but this was all they had at the store when I went to get one. I thought it might also work well for getting a good sear over top my vortex vs being right on the grates over it and getting a little too much charge if I stopped paying attention for a minute. So far so good on both. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

Ishi Spirit said:


> How do you cure your bacon? I’ve done them using the wet cure, tender quick cure and with pink salt cure.
> All have produced good results with taste


I’d call it a dry cure cause it’s all dry products but it doesn’t produce a good bit of moisture so is it technically a dry or wet?

I’m really bad about having a base recipe but then adjusting it each time based on the last results but I’m stupid and never write the adjustments down. So I’m sure these measurements aren’t completely right from what I did but basically:

Jalapeño
1/2 pork belly-Approx. 5 lbs
1/2 cup kosher salt
1/4 cup raw sugar
1/4 cup pepper
1-2 teaspoon cure (old pack from a jerky making kit...ran out of my Prague powder)
1 jar strained jalapeños (86 oz jar from GFS)

Put pork belly in 2.5 gallon zip lock bag. Mix ingredients and put half into bag on one side of belly and spread around and then flip and do other side. I used to put the ingredients on first then out belly in bag but all the little granules would get into the zip lock strips and it would never close right. Once both sides covered I put half jalapeños on one side, flip, and the rest on the other. Squeeze air out of bag, seal, and put in fridge. Let it sit in there for 7 days but flip it once every night. Pull belly out and rinse all loose stuff off in sink. Then usually I’ll cold smoke it in an apple/cherry mix for several hours and then fire the smoker up, set it at 180° which is my lowest setting and the “extreme smoke” setting and let it run until the IT of the belly is 145°-150°. Let it sit in the fridge overnight on a wire rack to cool off and firm up and then hand slice it the next day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

USMC TBone said:


> I went camping with a veteran buddy that made his own bacon last year and shared with us. It was glorious! Tasted sooo much better than any store bought stuff. Makes me wanted to get a couple pork bellies to try making my own, for when I meet up with him a some.other veteran buddies again this July.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


It’s a totally different thing then store bacon...even when I buy the “fancy” store stuff. First time I made some I thought I screwed up. I tried crisping it up like normal cheap store stuff and just kinda scorched it (partly because of the sugars from the cure I think.) I realized that for me this homemade stuff isn’t about crispy it’s about cutting it thick, warming it up good in a frying pan, and then eating it like a cut of beef (fork and knife.) I cut a. Oriole of 1” thick strips once and wrapped it around a 2-3 lb ribeye steak (yea...steak...not rib roast...like I said in an earlier post I’m fat. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]) I called it The Swanson after Ron Swanson on Parks & Rec. It was amazing. I’m sure I have pics on here of it somewhere but I’ll find one and post it again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

Got a couple of sweet azz new BBQ shirts today. 










Got this one a couple of weeks ago. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

Outback Man said:


> It’s a totally different thing then store bacon...even when I buy the “fancy” store stuff. First time I made some I thought I screwed up. I tried crisping it up like normal cheap store stuff and just kinda scorched it (partly because of the sugars from the cure I think.) I realized that for me this homemade stuff isn’t about crispy it’s about cutting it thick, warming it up good in a frying pan, and then eating it like a cut of beef (fork and knife.) I cut a. Oriole of 1” thick strips once and wrapped it around a 2-3 lb ribeye steak (yea...steak...not rib roast...like I said in an earlier post I’m fat. ) I called it The Swanson after Ron Swanson on Parks & Rec. It was amazing. I’m sure I have pics on here of it somewhere but I’ll find one and post it again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Found it...here's The Swanson...smoked and then seared on the flattop griddle. I'll admit it though...I didn't finish this thing in one sitting. I actually threw some veggies into the mix and it screwed me.


----------



## USMC TBone

Outback Man said:


> Found it...here's The Swanson...smoked and then seared on the flattop griddle. I'll admit it though...I didn't finish this thing in one sitting. I actually threw some veggies into the mix and it screwed me.
> View attachment 7390752
> 
> View attachment 7390753
> 
> View attachment 7390754


Damn that looks good!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Outback Man said:


> I’d call it a dry cure cause it’s all dry products but it doesn’t produce a good bit of moisture so is it technically a dry or wet?
> 
> I’m really bad about having a base re Joe but then adjusting it each time based on the last results but I’m stupid and never write the adjustments down. So I’m sure these measurements aren’t completely right from what I did but basically:
> 
> Jalapeño
> 1/2 pork belly-Approx. 5 lbs
> 1/2 cup kosher salt
> 1/4 cup raw sugar
> 1/4 cup pepper
> 1-2 teaspoon cure (old pack from a jerky making kit...ran out of my Prague powder)
> 1 jar strained jalapeños (86 oz jar from GFS)
> 
> Put pork belly in 2.5 gallon zip lock bag. Mix ingredients and put half into bag on one side of belly and spread around and then flip and do other side. I used to put the ingredients on first then out belly in bag but all the little granules would get into the zip lock strips and it would never close right. Once both sides covered I put half jalapeños on one side, flip, and the rest on the other. Squeeze air out of bag, seal, and put in fridge. Let it sit in there for 7 days but flip it once every night. Pull belly out and rinse all loose stuff off in sink. Then usually I’ll cold smoke it in an apple/cherry mix for several hours and then fire the smoker up, set it at 180° which is my lowest setting and the “extreme smoke” setting and let it run until the IT of the belly is 145°-150°. Let it sit in the fridge overnight on a wire rack to cool off and firm up and then hand slice it the next day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You may have tried this already but if not you can probably fix your ziploc sealing problem by folding the top of the bag (with the zipper) back so you're starting to make it inside out. Put it back far enough so you can get the meat in and then when you're ready pull it back forward. Might make life a little easier.


----------



## algdog

beef ribs last night for dinner
came out pretty good, dry rub and vacuum seal overnight in the fridge
then 12 hrs at 190 degrees in my electric smoker,








a lot of fat to cut around, but the ribs were excellent


----------



## nicko

Outback Man said:


> Got a couple of sweet azz new BBQ shirts today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got this one a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine


----------



## pbuck

We buy whole beef tenderloins when they’re on sale and I’ve been saving the trimmings. I thawed out 2# today and ground it up with some fatty pieces of Chuck roast. Made for some good burgers.  

my plan was to cold smoke them a bit then cook them on the egg but time constraints led to using the old Weber gasser.


----------



## nicko

pbuck said:


> We buy whole beef tenderloins when they’re on sale and I’ve been saving the trimmings. I thawed out 2# today and ground it up with some fatty pieces of Chuck roast. Made for some good burgers.
> 
> my plan was to cold smoke them a bit then cook them on the egg* but time constraints led to using the old Weber gasser.*




GASP!!!!!!


----------



## Coloradov

Some great ideas here!!


----------



## pbuck

nicko said:


> GASP!!!!!!


Lol! I felt the same way. Luckily, I have more to cook.


----------



## nicko

Whole smoked bird.

Gravy, mashed potatoes, and Parmesan green beans in the queue.


----------



## HbDane

nicko said:


> Whole smoked bird.
> 
> Gravy, mashed potatoes, and Parmesan green beans in the queue.
> View attachment 7394443


Looks delicious. Store bought or spring turkey kill?


----------



## nicko

HbDane said:


> Looks delicious. Store bought or spring turkey kill?


Store bought......and a chicken. 🐤


----------



## HbDane

nicko said:


> Store bought......and a chicken. 🐤


😂 I guess I should put the beers down and look at the picture more closely. Thank you, I haven't laughed at myself in a while


----------



## Ishi Spirit

This is nothing out of the ordinary just pork butts for pulled pork. The best part I was asked to smoke these for my grandson’s 1st birthday party. The group will be around 20 and the Mrs also making cheesy hash browns. Should be a good time.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks good Ish!


----------



## iflyskyhigh

Ribs, wife’s homemade instant pot Mac & cheese....

Big Joe 3, B&B lump, hickory chunks, FireBoard 2 Drive

Mimicid Matt from Meat Church’s latest video. Really happy with how they turned out.


----------



## pbuck

Filet burgers round two...

Just nothing as good as meat cooked over real wood or good lump charcoal. Recently I’ve been using Jealous Devil lump. It burns really nice with very little ash. 










Gave em a little smudge with the pellet tube then lit the egg.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

lovetohunt93 said:


> Well my MES 30 decided to call it quits on me after 4 years. I haven't tinkered with it yet but its reading 300 degrees and thus the heating element will not come on. Somehow I gotta find out why it thinks its 300 in there when its actually cold.
> 
> Anyway, I might be in the market for another smoker anyway. I can't decide between a pellet grill, kamado style, one of these The Harvester - Premium BBQ Smoker,
> just so many options. Might even do another MES if I can't get mine up and running.
> 
> Even though charcoal can be a pain compared to an electric like the MES, I feel like the flavor is different using the charcoal. I like the versatility of the kamado but not sure about doing those long cooks on them, please help. lol


That Harvester looks cats meow. EZ access to everything,and looks well made. I question maybe the quality of the metal if it’s American or China ? 

I think the EZ way out is a Traeger. I’m no expert on smoking but I’ve eaten Traeger with cherry wood chips on wild boar and was never the same again. Certainly the person smoking it knew what he was doing in spite of getting blind on Jack Daniels. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## patrickbraziel

Ishi Spirit said:


> How do you cure your bacon? I’ve done them using the wet cure, tender quick cure and with pink salt cure.
> All have produced good results with taste


Last batch I used the vacuum sealer. I keep the seasoning pretty simple. I don’t measure anything but I use
Salt
Garlic powder
Maple sugar (wife makes it at home)
And a smidge of rosemary. 
Just seasoned the belly, tossed it in the bag and vacuum sealed it. Flipped the bag about halfway through the aging process.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonez

Classic fatty here, breakfast style though. Blueberry muffins mixed with syrup for the stuffing. Then glazed with killer hogs bbq sauce! WSM for the win


----------



## hokiehunter373

bonez said:


> Classic fatty here, breakfast style though. Blueberry muffins mixed with syrup for the stuffing. Then glazed with killer hogs bbq sauce! WSM for the win


I'm gonna need to see a pic of the inside of that badboy


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Spending the evening in the turkey blind and I’m tried of sandwiches so I took the Jet Boil to enjoy a hot meal.
The breakfast meal is my favorite but tonight I had to settle for Beef Stroganoff.


----------



## Billy H

hokiehunter373 said:


> I'm gonna need to see a pic of the inside of that badboy


Ditto


----------



## bonez

hokiehunter373 said:


> I'm gonna need to see a pic of the inside of that badboy


I’m doing another tomorrow, pics to follow


----------



## nicko

Smoking up some venison chili with cherry wood. The aroma is outstanding!!!


----------



## Ishi Spirit

bonez said:


> I’m doing another tomorrow, pics to follow


You have inspired myself to make my first ever fattie. Tomorrow or Sunday it’s hopefully going down


----------



## bonez

Ishi Spirit said:


> You have inspired myself to make my first ever fattie. Tomorrow or Sunday it’s hopefully going down


Once you start, you won’t stop lol. Easiest thing to smoke and always delicious. I do mine with both pork/venison sausage


----------



## Outback Man

Just a little baby reverse seared ribeye. Smoked on the Rec Tec and then seared in the Weber over charcoal. I’ll admit...I didn’t eat it all.










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Potatoe

Buck ham, smoked on the off set. . . I brined it and seasoned it with mojo beef. . .turned out really good, it was off a decent buck and I was surprised how good it was. . .cooked it to 150 but shoulda pulled it no later than 140


----------



## hokiehunter373

@Ishi Spirit quit holding out


----------



## pbuck

hokiehunter373 said:


> @Ishi Spirit quit holding out


Think he’s busy plucking a turkey lol!


----------



## pbuck

I have some more trout in the brine to smoke later today. 

Caught a couple cool hybrids that I think are exclusive to WV. 

Tiger 










Gold


----------



## 12-Ringer

My cousin and his wife each landed different Palominos last week...they released them both...

We have the tigers here too, a little more tolerant when the waters warm.


----------



## pbuck

12-Ringer said:


> My cousin and his wife each landed different Palominos last week...they released them both...
> 
> We have the tigers here too, a little more tolerant when the waters warm.


Oh heck I thought the gold ones were a WV thing. I’ve never seen pics of them from anywhere else. Nice! 

They stocked a whole bunch all over the state the first week of April and had a big contest. They tagged 100 fish and had some pretty nice prizes for a tag and drawings for everyone who sent in a pic with one. 

They also stocked a good many 4#+ tigers last week.

Filets are bout ready to pull out of the MES.


----------



## pbuck

More smoked trout. We love this stuff.


----------



## USMC TBone

I went up looking for turkeys this past weekend. My dad lucked out and got 1st one 2 hrs into opening morning after a 4 hr drive up to the spot. He went back early this past Thursday morning and got his 2nd one in the evening about an hour before dark. I headed up Fri evening and hunted the same area all Sat, and Sun until about 4pm. Didn't hear or see a single turkey. I was in the right spot because there was sign everywhere. The weather wasn't one side though as it rained all Sunday, and a good chunk of Sunday as well. I'm planning to head back either this weekend, or weekend after Mother's Day.

I've been watching a bunch of Mad Scientist BBQ's videos on YouTube and now I think I'll have to make some brisket this weekend or next if I don't go turkey hunting, LOL.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

Nice looking trout pics. Up here in WA we mostly have Rainbows, Brooks, some Browns. Occasionally you might see some Cut Throats but I've mostly seen them in Idaho. There are supposedly Dolly Varden/Bull Trput here as well but they're protected so you have to immediately release them if you catch them.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

pbuck said:


> Oh heck I thought the gold ones were a WV thing. I’ve never seen pics of them from anywhere else. Nice!
> 
> They stocked a whole bunch all over the state the first week of April and had a big contest. They tagged 100 fish and had some pretty nice prizes for a tag and drawings for everyone who sent in a pic with one.
> 
> They also stocked a good many 4#+ tigers last week.
> 
> Filets are bout ready to pull out of the MES.


Started in WV and the surrounding states loved it. They stock them here in MD too.


----------



## pbuck

Not much smells any better when it’s cooking than chicken directly over charcoal.  

Need some scratch n sniff lol!


----------



## HbDane

Question for you pros....... I'm in the market for a new smoker. Leaning towards Pit Barrel but wanted to see if I'm wasting my money. I don't want to do electric or propane just charcoal/wood. Thank you in advance. @pbuck that chicken looks phenomenal!!


----------



## hokiehunter373

Nothing fancy but dang delicious. Brats and zucchini. Fried onions and peppers not pictured 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

HbDane said:


> Question for you pros....... I'm in the market for a new smoker. Leaning towards Pit Barrel but wanted to see if I'm wasting my money. I don't want to do electric or propane just charcoal/wood. Thank you in advance. @pbuck that chicken looks phenomenal!!


I currently have a regular old Weber Kettle Grill 22" diameter and can do most things, but... for jerky there isn't a whole lot of space even with a 2nd grill grate on top of the first. I haven't tried doing sausages either but I imagine I'd have limited room as well. I have my Weber dialed in and can get roughly 4 hrs oht of a load of charcoal, plus or minus an hour depending on outside temperature and wind.

I too am also looking to upgrade or add a second charcoal n wood smoker. I have been eyeballing the vertical barrel smokers like the Pit Barrel Cooker. I would love a decent offset Smoker but the price seems pretty steep. If I were to get an offset I'd probably get one of the Oklahoma Joe reverse flow (comes so that it can set up two different ways) smokers, but I would probably invest in getting the gasket material for the lids, some RTV high temp silicon for sealing up any gaps/cracks, and lining some bricks in the bottom of the cook chamber. The there are various forum threads about modding a cheap offset to make it hold temp decently. Unless you spend over $1k on an offset it will most likely be leaky somewhere and be made of thin steel. 

For a much cheaper upgrade option I am looking at making my own from the Big Poppa Smokers kit ($140 - $190 depending on the kit). I have a 55 gal steel drum and lid laying around (although supposedly the Weber grill lid might fit as well, similar diameter). From what I've been reading the vertical barrel smokers are much easier to use and are able to cook hotter and faster (like cook a brisket at 275 - 315) without drying things out and still having good quality food. Depending on the size of the charcoal basket if you fill it about 1/2 - 2/3 with unlit charcoal, then fill the rest of the basket with lit charcoal you can smoke for anywhere from 10hrs to 18hrs without having to add more charcoal. If you have a solid steel drum then the metal should be thicker than the metal on a Weber Kettle and therefore hold heat in better. Also it seems they are pretty easy to dial in temperatures using the bottom vents. I'm able to dial in my Weber but its more if a range like 220 F - 260 F and takes adjusting the vents every so often until it's really died in. In the veryical barrels, being able to hang your meat instead of laying it on a grate allows for much better use of space and airflow so you can fit more meat into the same diameter. In all it does sound like an upgrade with the biggest drawback being that when/if you need to add more charcoal you have to remove the foos and a water pan (if using one), and pull out the charcoal basket.

I like the looks of the Big Poppa Smoker kit, but I might swap the bottom sliding vents with upright pipe intake vents so I dont have to bend over everytime I need to adjust the vents/temperature. Then there's all sorts or extras or upgrade you can buy or make to customize it even more. I'm thinking I may just keep the Weber and save for camping trips, or of having a big party and use it for the extra grill space.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## HbDane

My buddy works for an anonymous company that can get the Pit Barrel Cooker Co. Smokers. He just texted me he's gonna get me it for cost. As soon as it arrives I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## USMC TBone

Sweet! If I ever get around to pulling the trigger and building my own UDS (ugly drum smoker), I'll definitely post it here before anywhere else, LOL. (Full disclaimer: I did recently join the BBQ Brethern website forums for more BBQ ideas, and they had a killer thread on building your own UDS, and I needed to see some pictures, LOL. I will pass any new recipes or tricks I learn on to you guys  )

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Two jalapeño popper stuffed pork tenderloins ready to hit the smoke at 11. 

Diced up some jalapeños and mixed with cream cheese, cheddar cheese and chili powder then stuffed the T loins and wrapped em up. 

First try at this recipe we’ll see how it is. 










BTW ..why is it that pork tenderloins are never packed with 2 of about the same size? There’s always 1 bigger than the other and it really screws with cook timing.

Q View...barely snuck it in. 



















Was pretty good but needs some tweaking. Needed more pizazz.


----------



## jager69

Well....there’s bacon so what can really go wrong?


----------



## nicko

Hbdane, I am far from a pro but when I wanted something with more capacity than my medium BGE and didn’t want to spend the coin for a large, I bought an 18” WSM. Brand new cost was $329 + tax. It has two rack levels and there all kinds of hacks out there to increase its versatility and capability.

This is an excellent resource site for any size WSM:









Home - The Virtual Weber Bullet


Your best source for Weber Smokey Mountain Cooker information and discussion on the Web. Get recipes, usage tips, modification ideas, and discuss the Weber smoker with owners and enthusiasts in our online forums.




www.virtualweberbullet.com


----------



## HbDane

nicko said:


> Hbdane, I am far from a pro but when I wanted something with more capacity than my medium BGE and didn’t want to spend the coin for a large, I bought an 18” WSM. Brand new cost was $329 + tax. It has two rack levels and there all kinds of hacks out there to increase its versatility and capability.
> 
> This is an excellent resource site for any size WSM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home - The Virtual Weber Bullet
> 
> 
> Your best source for Weber Smokey Mountain Cooker information and discussion on the Web. Get recipes, usage tips, modification ideas, and discuss the Weber smoker with owners and enthusiasts in our online forums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.virtualweberbullet.com


Thank you @nicko, I'll definitely look into that.


----------



## HbDane

Alright, so I have 1 more backstrap I'm gonna throw in the smoker. I was thinking of doing a roll cut and stuffing it like a pinwheel and then wrapping it in bacon or trying what @pbuck did, and stuff it with the jalapeño popper fixings. Anybody have any suggestions for or against either one or something entirely different? The deer in my area are considered a coastal blacktail hybrid so smaller straps than a whitetail.


----------



## pbuck

HbDane said:


> Alright, so I have 1 more backstrap I'm gonna throw in the smoker. I was thinking of doing a roll cut and stuffing it like a pinwheel and then wrapping it in bacon or trying what @pbuck did, and stuff it with the jalapeño popper fixings. Anybody have any suggestions for or against either one or something entirely different? The deer in my area are considered a coastal blacktail hybrid so smaller straps than a whitetail.


I’ve made venison roulades out of backstraps where I would pound out individual filets and spread the fillings on then roll them up and wrap with bacon. It wouldn’t be much different than doing a whole one with a roll cut. I just use a mixture of cream cheese, cheddar, sliced jalapeño and my normal rib/butt. 

If I were to do that pork t loin again that’s what I’d do instead of just cutting a slit and stuffing. 

Just be sure to run a high enough temp to get the bacon done. I did 275-300 on the pork.


----------



## USMC TBone

HbDane said:


> Alright, so I have 1 more backstrap I'm gonna throw in the smoker. I was thinking of doing a roll cut and stuffing it like a pinwheel and then wrapping it in bacon or trying what @pbuck did, and stuff it with the jalapeño popper fixings. Anybody have any suggestions for or against either one or something entirely different? The deer in my area are considered a coastal blacktail hybrid so smaller straps than a whitetail.


I have though of doing this with a chunk of backstrap or two from my deer as well. I believe if you search online for stuffed venison roast you'll get some yummy sounding recipes. Instead of cooking in the indoor oven you just cook in your outdoor oven (aka the BBQ!), at around 250 - 275 and until the meat temp is the doneness you want. I've cooked some delicious rump roasts (unstuffed) in my Weber Kettle. I like it medium doneness and cook to an internal temp of 145'ish.

Give it a go and let us know how it turns out! 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

Here's a recipe for stuffed venison backstrap. Use whatever you want for the stuffing/filling. The guy also has a YouTube video on his channel showing this same recipe. After watching it, I suddenly feel like I'm starving and want to try this out!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## lovetohunt93

Has anyone here smoked up a whole hog? I always thought it would be cool to do one up but not sure on where to get one.
I feel like a perfect size might be in that 30lb range and would be a ton of fun!


----------



## algdog

lovetohunt93 said:


> Has anyone here smoked up a whole hog? I always thought it would be cool to do one up but not sure on where to get one.
> I feel like a perfect size might be in that 30lb range and would be a ton of fun!


I want to , but the cost of a small pig around here is ridiculous,, people are paying a couple hundred 
to get one, 
I'm better off just buying some butts and ribs and doing the parts, much cheaper


----------



## hokiehunter373

From this weekend. Queso, rack of pork, rack of beef





































Beef ribs had awesome flavor but a little too salty. For the first time, I’ll take it. Pork was probably the best I’ve ever made. Killer hogs bbq rub is SO good. Queso? Well what more can I say? Awesome every time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Looks delicious. You foil the ribs?

Sneakin that IPA in there lol!


----------



## hokiehunter373

pbuck said:


> Looks delicious. You foil the ribs?
> 
> Sneakin that IPA in there lol!


I put the beef ribs on at 10 and the pork ribs on at 11. Ran both til 3 and then foiled for an hour with butter. Pulled the foil at 4 and cooked til 4:30. Pulled, wrapped, and into the cooler until 5:30

And yessir! I love me some IPAs and love Troegs beer in general.


----------



## ruffme

Just an FYI. I always wanted to try pizza on my Traeger. Ya I did them on the rack, but an oven intrigued me.

Well, a Green Mountain pizza oven came up in my area for $50. I figured I'd give it a shot and maybe do a mod or two and make it work.

I'm happy to report that with my Traegor, I believe it's the 20 series it's a direct fit!
Nothing needed to be done. The fire pot connector lined up perfect, the support tabs to hold it on the frame-perfect! It is a direct fit!


----------



## nicko

Smoked pulled chicken on the menu tonight. 








Oh what’s that? There’s rum punch mixed up? Alright alright alright.


----------



## HbDane

Can't wait for the weekend, I'm thinking ribs to break in the new smoker/cooker..... 😁 *







*


----------



## USMC TBone

Let us know how the PBC works for you! I'm really interested in building one, LOL.

I just haven't gotten around to ordering the kit because I have a couple other projects to finish for the Mrs. before I can justify starting on my own, LOL.

Sent from my Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Have not done a pie in a while on the egg… Homemade dough, caramelized apples and onions, sliced







flank steak from previous nights meal… Montery jack cheese


----------



## Potatoe

TX style chicken


----------



## HbDane

Well, wasn't able to break in the Pit Barrel Cooker this weekend. But grilled up some tasty burgers


----------



## RandyNight

It's the time of the year for pastrami. We've made venison smoked sausage and pork breakfast sausage in February and have knocked a good bit of that back. So thaw out some roasts and get them in the brine. Made a couple roasts from a doe several weeks ago and now have two buck roasts brining. If any new guys on here look back about 2 years and you will find some good pastrami recipes that have been shared. Need to share some with the farmer who lets me hunt.


----------



## jbird03

Thought I'd throw this in here after seeing all the talk about PBCs.









Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


----------



## HbDane

jbird03 said:


> Thought I'd throw this in here after seeing all the talk about PBCs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


That looks awesome!!!!


----------



## USMC TBone

RandyNight said:


> It's the time of the year for pastrami. We've made venison smoked sausage and pork breakfast sausage in February and have knocked a good bit of that back. So thaw out some roasts and get them in the brine. Made a couple roasts from a doe several weeks ago and now have two buck roasts brining. If any new guys on here look back about 2 years and you will find some good pastrami recipes that have been shared. Need to share some with the farmer who lets me hunt.


I've yet to do a venison pastrami, but I just might this year. Normally I cheat and make pastrami from the store bought corned beef brisket. Still turns out damn tasty.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

jbird03 said:


> Thought I'd throw this in here after seeing all the talk about PBCs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


How long will a basket of charcoal last you in that thing when doing a low and slow cook? Also what size charcoal basket do you use? 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

RandyNight said:


> It's the time of the year for pastrami. We've made venison smoked sausage and pork breakfast sausage in February and have knocked a good bit of that back. So thaw out some roasts and get them in the brine. Made a couple roasts from a doe several weeks ago and now have two buck roasts brining. If any new guys on here look back about 2 years and you will find some good pastrami recipes that have been shared. Need to share some with the farmer who lets me hunt.


I have about 5# of roasts brining right now. Due to hit the smoke on Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## jbird03

HbDane said:


> That looks awesome!!!!


Thank you 

Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


----------



## jbird03

USMC TBone said:


> How long will a basket of charcoal last you in that thing when doing a low and slow cook? Also what size charcoal basket do you use?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


I've choked it down at 18hrs, too many beers and time for bed. That was not a full basket of charcoal. I made the basket, it is roughly 1.5X1.5X1.5. 

Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyNight

pbuck said:


> I have about 5# of roasts brining right now. Due to hit the smoke on Saturday or Sunday.


I splurged big time before sausage season and bought a Vacmaster VP215, so I put my roasts in a bag with brine and put a little vacuum on them.
Took an overseas trip couple years ago to Nepal and the 14+ hour plane ride DC-Abu Dhabi will last a while so used up my card points on sausage equipment.
First batch:


----------



## sawtoothscream

Made some baby back over the weekend on my akorn Jr. Didn't feel like messing around much so I just set the flameboss controller to 250 and ditched foiling. Never will foil again, crust was amazing and the ribs were the perfect tenderness after 4.5 hrs.

Love the Jr, unless I'm making wings or multiple ribs or multiple pork butts the big akorn rarely gets used now.


----------



## pbuck

5# P’s strami just went in the BGE.


----------



## pbuck

Just pulled the pastrami out of the steam. 










Sliced up and ready for some sammies....


----------



## HbDane

Finally was able to break in the PBC. 
Tri-tip (california favorite)


----------



## USMC TBone

Looks like the tri-trip turned out great. How did the PBC hold temp through the cook? Did you have to fiddle with it much?

I just finished munching on an old elk roast from an elk my brother got in Nov 2019. Turned out pretty good considering it was about 1.5 yrs old. Cooked on the Weber Kettle at about 250 until the meat temp was 140, then stoked up the coals and put the roast right over the coals and seared for about 5 minutes a side. Final temp was a bit over 145, but it came out pretty tasty and juicy. I used the Traeger Prime Rib rub on it since it was close to running out and was just enough to coat the roast.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## HbDane

USMC TBone said:


> Looks like the tri-trip turned out great. How did the PBC hold temp through the cook? Did you have to fiddle with it much?
> 
> I just finished munching on an old elk roast from an elk my brother got in Nov 2019. Turned out pretty good considering it was about 1.5 yrs old. Cooked on the Weber Kettle at about 250 until the meat temp was 140, then stoked up the coals and put the roast right over the coals and seared for about 5 minutes a side. Final temp was a bit over 145, but it came out pretty tasty and juicy. I used the Traeger Prime Rib rub on it since it was close to running out and was just enough to coat the roast.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


The PBC held temperature extremely well. I didn't have to fiddle with it at all. It took about 45 minutes to get it to 120-125 then I pulled it off wrapped it in foil for 20 minutes and did a quick reverse sear. This was one of the best tri-tips I've cooked. My father in law said it was the best he's ever had, and he's a pretty picky eater. I was very impressed by the maiden voyage, can't wait to hang some backstrap


----------



## TauntoHawk

Anyone running a gravity fed charcoal smoker? They've peaked my interest looks like masterbuilt and charbroil are building them

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sigma_pete

Smoked pork two ways with the help of my sous chef (aka, 12 yr old son). 

First was a breakfast fatty. Bacon weave, pork sausage, lemon poppy bread, fresh blueberries, maple syrup, and brown sugar spice rub.

Second was a butterflied pork loin, shredded cheese, Italian sausage, stuffing, spice rub, and finished with a brown sugar and cherry whiskey glaze. We meant to put cream cheese inside too but didn’t remember until after tying it all up.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

sigma_pete said:


> Smoked pork two ways with the help of my sous chef (aka, 12 yr old son).
> 
> First was a breakfast fatty. Bacon weave, pork sausage, lemon poppy bread, fresh blueberries, maple syrup, and brown sugar spice rub.
> 
> Second was a butterflied pork loin, shredded cheese, Italian sausage, stuffing, spice rub, and finished with a brown sugar and cherry whiskey glaze. We meant to put cream cheese inside too but didn’t remember until after tying it all up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mmmmmmmm... both sound delicious and look great!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## bonez

Here’s my blueberry muffin w/syrup smoked fatty! My step by step. 
4 blueberry muffins
Syrup(however much you want but I use a cup)
2lbs of pork sausage or 1lb pork sausage and 1lb ground venison.
1lb thin cut bacon 
Seasonings for meat/bacon
BBQ sauce
Smoke at 275 for 2-2.5hrs or whenever reaching 165 internal. 
I add cherry and pecan chunks but you can use anything. 

First step, gather supplies










Then add muffins and syrup into a bowl and mold to a log shape. 










Place in freezer for 30-40 minutes to set. Then break out your pork sausage or venison Or mix the 2. Place into gallon sized bag and flatten. 










Make your bacon weave and season. Then lay out your sausage and place the blueberry mold in center. I always add a drizzle of syrup at this point. 










Roll everything together. I always mold this fatty to somewhat of a football shape. Make sure the bacon weave ends cover the ends of the sausage.









Season outside before going to smoker. 










Last 15 minutes on smoker, glaze with bbq. 


















Pull at 165 internal. Rest for 10-15 minutes and slice! Enjoy!!


----------



## pbuck

Just another spatchcock bird. Brined for 6 hrs and rubbed with a homemade sweet poultry rub. Cooked raised direct at 375 ish for about 80 minutes. 

I’m serious, this is some of the best chicken I’ve had.


----------



## DV1

pbuck said:


> Just another spatchcock bird. Brined for 6 hrs and rubbed with a homemade sweet poultry rub. Cooked raised direct at 375 ish for about 80 minutes.
> 
> I’m serious, this is some of the best chicken I’ve had.


I picked up the recipe you posted for this last year and have to agree, some of the best chicken ever. I have used your rub, and the Cabela's Beer Can Chicken rub, which is also fantastic.


----------



## nicko

Going to smoke up a spatchcock bird tonight for the first time. Going to go simple on the seasoning with melted butter on the skin, kosher salt, ground black pepper, and some basic poultry seasonings.


----------



## Gene94

That chicken looks amazing!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

Catfish fillets on the GMG[emoji39] using Grill Mates Honey Hickory rub.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Well that bird came out great. I did a 1-hour soak in kosher salt water prior to smoking and the overall flavor was great.......melted butter on all sides, kosher salt, crushed pepper, and nmccormicks poultry seasoning. I was in charge of everything from main course to salad to corn-on-the-cob so no pics. Luckily, that means no cleanup for me.


----------



## pbuck

DV1 said:


> I picked up the recipe you posted for this last year and have to agree, some of the best chicken ever. I have used your rub, and the Cabela's Beer Can Chicken rub, which is also fantastic.


For anyone who may want to try the chicken. Here’s the simple brine and rub recipes I use. 

BRINE
1 Gal water
3/4 C Kosher salt
2/3 C sugar
3/4 C soy sauce 

RUB
1/4 C dark brown sugar
1 Tbsp coarse sea salt
2 tsp black pepper
2 tsp smoked paprika 
2 tsp garlic powder
2 tsp onion powder 
1 tsp ground mustard


----------



## HbDane

anybody have any good uses for leftover tri-tip? I've done tacos, sandwiches and steak and eggs. If it matters the leftovers are not cut so it's still in "roast" form. Thank you in advance


----------



## 12-Ringer

HbDane said:


> anybody have any good uses for leftover tri-tip? I've done tacos, sandwiches and steak and eggs. If it matters the leftovers are not cut so it's still in "roast" form. Thank you in advance


Two cans of diced tomatoes, 1 jar of your your favorite tomato sauce...throw in crockpot/slow-cooker on low when you leave for work, when you get home boil a pot of water and cook your favorite pasta and use cooker contents over top...the meat will fall apart.....you can thank me later[emoji6]


----------



## Outback Man

Man I can’t get enough of these things. Lots of work but worth it.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HbDane

Outback Man said:


> Man I can’t get enough of these things. Lots of work but worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Recipe please!!!


----------



## nicko

Picked up a tri-tip for the first time to cook up tomorrow. Having never done one before, what is the preferred method? I know it’s got a steak IT so I don’t wanna take it to brisket or pork butt temperature level. I know I could smoke it and just keep the temperature probe in or I could do a reverse sear. Thoughts?


----------



## HbDane

I always cook it to 120 IT pull it off wrap on foil stick it in a dry cooler for 30 minutes or so and then dona reverse sear. If it's untrimmed fat side up obviously (I like fat). Montreal steak seasoning or santa Maria seasoning is awesome on tri-tip.


----------



## HbDane

nicko said:


> Picked up a tri-tip for the first time to cook up tomorrow. Having never done one before, what is the preferred method? I know it’s got a steak IT so I don’t wanna take it to brisket or pork butt temperature level. I know I could smoke it and just keep the temperature probe in or I could do a reverse sear. Thoughts?


I am by no means a professional, but I do love tri-tip


----------



## Outback Man

HbDane said:


> Recipe please!!!


It’s a long one...buddy asked foe it after I’d had a few adult beverages. Let me know how they turn out if you try them. Good luck. 

Armadillo Egg Recipe (Makes Approx. 20 Eggs)

4 lb. Bob Evans Spicy Sausage (or any spicy sausage)
4 lb. Hamburger (70/30, 80/20, 1/99…doesn’t matter)
3 Packs Bacon (thin cut…go cheap/generic)
20 Thumb Sized Jalapenos (more straight…less bent)
1.5 Containers Philadelphia Cream Cheese Tub (prefer green onion or spicy jalapeno)
1 Cup Shredded Cheddar
1-3 Of Your Favorite Rubs (my three for these are Montreal Steak Seasoning, Meat Church Holy Voodoo, & Meat Church Honey Hog Hot)

Get out 3 packs of cheap bacon, open them, and pull the bacon out and set on top of the package. Do this first as you want the bacon slightly warm, slightly stretchy, and slightly slimy to make wrapping the eggs in bacon at the end easier.

Mix 1.5 tubs of cream cheese w/1 cup shredded cheddar. If you have one of those pastry icing bag things put it in there. If you don’t put it in a zip lock back and cut a small piece of one bottom corner off and make a non-fancy pastry icing bag. If you’re super cheap get a butter knife out and you can use is as a cream cheese shovel and a jalapeno crammer/packer. 

Cut tops off all jalapenos and core them out. Put cream cheese/shredded cheese mixture in the jalapeno. Fill them as full as possible, but flatten the top and don’t have a lot hanging out.

Mix sausage & burger in large container. Use a lot of Rub #1 (Montreal Steak here for me.) Once both meats and Rub #1 are fully mixed get a food scale and make 20 6 oz. sausage/burger meatballs.

Now you’re ready to start having all the real fun. Take one of the 6 oz. sausage/burger meatballs and smash it flat between your palms. Then take one cream & cheddar cheese filled jalapeno and place it in the middle of your meat pancake. Fold the edges of the meat up over the jalapeno and roll it around in your hands. The goal of this is to get the jalapeno as centered as possible in your egg, but if you’re going to err on the side of caution make sure the open end of the jalapeno is well covered by meat so the cheeses don’t get too hot, melt, and boil out while smoking.

Once you have all the jalapenos in and the eggs formed hit them up w/Rub #2 (Meat Church Holy Voodoo here for me.) Then start wrapping each egg in bacon. If decent bacon width should only take 2 pieces. Pull and stretch each one and I like to start w/the smaller end of the bacon and the left side of the egg. Start wrapping the bacon around the left end and use the bacon wraps to lock in the last bacon layer. The big end of the bacon should end in the middle so now grab the next piece, pull and stretch it, and start w/the big end over the other pieces big end, and then keep wrapping using the same lock itself in pattern and you should be able to end wrapping it around the right end (both ends of the egg show the bare sausage/burger meat, but you shouldn’t be able to see it anywhere else.)

Sprinkle Rub #3 (Meat Church Honey Hog Hot here for me) and put in smoker set at 225 and you’re looking at 3-4 hours. The bacon won’t ever crisp up at this temp, but it’s more than done from a temp./health standpoint. When I pull these off they are usually around 160 internal temp (meat…not in the middle of the jalapeno/cream cheese.) Too long or too high of an IT and the dry out and/or start spewing cream cheese. If wanted you can finish over something high heat to crisp the bacon, but it’s not needed…total personal preference.

Can eat these in one of two ways…modern or caveman. Caveman is pretty self-descriptive…grab one bare handed and just start chowing down on one end. If you want to prove you’ve progress in life a little bit then grab a knife and fork, slice them thin ways (making full circles of meat and jalapeno in each piece.) Both are equally as effective…and tastey.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonybart55

About to put my first brisket in the smoker... it’s 2am here in TN. Gotta have it ready and rested by 4-5 or so. First time cooking one so hope it goes well! Lol but if it sucks, my family is the Guinea pigs anyways so it’s alright lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonybart55

tonybart55 said:


> About to put my first brisket in the smoker... it’s 2am here in TN. Gotta have it ready and rested by 4-5 or so. First time cooking one so hope it goes well! Lol but if it sucks, my family is the Guinea pigs anyways so it’s alright lol
> View attachment 7412810
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Starting the morning off right too! Ha!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skunkworkx

Newbie smoker here.
Did a brisket last weekend which turned out great.... so this weenkend was backstraps wrapped in bacon.....was a big hit

I'm hooked


----------



## USMC TBone

Looking good everyone!

Got a pork top sirloin roast (it was what was available 10 pm Sun night at Safeway, LOL) in some thin blue smoke on the trusty old Weber Kettle with some apple wood. 

Just rubbed the roast with this Adkins pork and chicken rub. Nice simple ingredient list with the important seasonings in it! The only ingredients listed on the bottle of the Adkins rub are: salt, brown sugar, garlic, black pepper, onion, paprika, and oregano.

Will probably wrap with foil about half way through the stall and add a little apple juice to the foil. Last time I did this the smell of the pork juices and apple juice in the foil was amazing but I was an idiot and threw out the juices instead of saving it to pour over the pulled pork.

If I remember I'll try to send some pics of the finished product.






























Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Not sure if this would be considered tri-tip sacrilege but I’m doing it anyway. This marinade is outstanding any time I’ve used it on the flank steak or flat iron steak.


----------



## HbDane

nicko said:


> Not sure if this would be considered tri-tip sacrilege but I’m doing it anyway. This marinade is outstanding any time I’ve used it on the flank steak or flat iron steak.
> View attachment 7412890


That should turn out amazing, keep us posted on your results


----------



## USMC TBone

nicko said:


> Not sure if this would be considered tri-tip sacrilege but I’m doing it anyway. This marinade is outstanding any time I’ve used it on the flank steak or flat iron steak.
> View attachment 7412890


Sounds good to me. My mom used to buy the 2 packs of the pre-marinated tri-tips at Costco and give us one of them. No complaints here about a free roast. I would smoke 'em at 225 - 250 on my Weber Kettle, then once the meat was about 135 stoke the coals or fire up the gas grill to give it nice reverse sear and crisp it up a bit. Nice and dark and crispy on the outside and medium pink on the inside. They always turned out great.

I've used a few of those McCormick marinades and really liked them.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## bonez

Got the WSM rolling this morning for the butt!


----------



## tonybart55

Skunkworkx said:


> Newbie smoker here.
> Did a brisket last weekend which turned out great.... so this weenkend was backstraps wrapped in bacon.....was a big hit
> 
> I'm hooked


What was the temp and time you did those backstraps? 

I’ve smoked some bacon wrapped backstraps before around 250 degrees until they were internally 135ish and the bacon was still a bit floppier than I wanted. Flavor of the backstraps were good, but I ended up taking a torch to the outside of the bacon to crisp them up a bit lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron.krystofiak

I've got ribs and a chocolate pecan pie in the pit right now. Enjoy fellas!

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Not bad......struck me a lot like prime rib.


----------



## HbDane

nicko said:


> Not bad......struck me a lot like prime rib.
> View attachment 7413122
> View attachment 7413123


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Brettski7

Polish links, chicken, brisket, spare ribs, and my homemade beans. All organic, no hormones, non-GMO, 100% grass fed. Can’t get any better. It’s not done obviously but looking forward to when it’s all done. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HbDane

Brettski7 said:


> Polish links, chicken, brisket, spare ribs, and my homemade beans. All organic, no hormones, non-GMO, 100% grass fed. Can’t get any better. It’s not done obviously but looking forward to when it’s all done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So.... what time should I come by? I'll bring the beers 😉


----------



## tonybart55

First brisket didn’t come out too bad, I’ve had better briskets but for my first time I’m pleased with it!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wwb

Love me some mesquite smoked tomahawk steaks and cherry smoked ducks. Apple salmon not to bad either.


----------



## HbDane

Looks awesome brother!!


----------



## aaron.krystofiak

aaron.krystofiak said:


> I've got ribs and a chocolate pecan pie in the pit right now. Enjoy fellas!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


Finished product.
















Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## HbDane

aaron.krystofiak said:


> Finished product.
> View attachment 7413254
> View attachment 7413255
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


🤯 Sooooooooo delicious looking


----------



## Skunkworkx

tonybart55 said:


> What was the temp and time you did those backstraps?
> 
> I’ve smoked some bacon wrapped backstraps before around 250 degrees until they were internally 135ish and the bacon was still a bit floppier than I wanted. Flavor of the backstraps were good, but I ended up taking a torch to the outside of the bacon to crisp them up a bit lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


250-300 range, cool windy day was hard to keep temp


----------



## jonathan232

aaron.krystofiak said:


> Finished product.
> View attachment 7413254
> View attachment 7413255
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


Tasty  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

You’re gonna have to do better than that ^^^^ to get to 20.


----------



## USMC TBone

Brettski7 said:


> Polish links, chicken, brisket, spare ribs, and my homemade beans. All organic, no hormones, non-GMO, 100% grass fed. Can’t get any better. It’s not done obviously but looking forward to when it’s all done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you could of fit a few more sausage around the chicken, LOL. Looks good buddy! That's quite a spread in your bbq there!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

Finished the pulled pork from a top sirloin roast. The sirloin was a bit leaner than a butt or shoulder roast so that might have contributed to it being a little less juicy than I was hoping. The other contributing factor could have been that I didn't wrap it until the IT was was about 188 F, since I was a bit preoccupied with getting our pool opened up and cleaned. I did add about 1/2 - 3/4 cup apple juice to the foil when I wrapped it, but when I pulled the meat off later with an IT of 202, part of the foil stuck to the grates and ripped and spilled the apple juice goodness (facepalm). I sweat I got a small whiff of heaven when the pork and apple juice spilled into my water pan. Oh well. The meat was still tasty, tender and moist. The family loved it so maybe I'm just my own worst critic, LOL.
















Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## tonybart55

aaron.krystofiak said:


> Finished product.
> View attachment 7413254
> View attachment 7413255
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


Wow! That Pie!!! How long did that take? And do you have any pictures of the inside??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonybart55

Skunkworkx said:


> 250-300 range, cool windy day was hard to keep temp


Next time I do that I’ll have to try and bump the temp up to try and get the bacon a bit more done. Your bacon on the Backstrap looked much better than mine did lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonybart55

USMC TBone said:


> Finished the pulled pork from a top sirloin roast. The sirloin was a bit leaner than a butt or shoulder roast so that might have contributed to it being a little less juicy than I was hoping. The other contributing factor could have been that I didn't wrap it until the IT was was about 188 F, since I was a bit preoccupied with getting our pool opened up and cleaned. I did add about 1/2 - 3/4 cup apple juice to the foil when I wrapped it, but when I pulled the meat off later with an IT of 202, part of the foil stuck to the grates and ripped and spilled the apple juice goodness (facepalm). I sweat I got a small whiff of heaven when the pork and apple juice spilled into my water pan. Oh well. The meat was still tasty, tender and moist. The family loved it so maybe I'm just my own worst critic, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


That bark on it looks great though [emoji1417] that’s the best part!! 

I’ve got a guy at my church who has competed in a bunch in competitions with his ribs and what not and he adds brown auger to the top of his pulled pork right before he wraps it and when he wraps it he leaves that portion uncovered. It creates the best bark I’ve ever had, like I prefer that part of his pulled pork more than any brisket, ribs, etc that I’ve had before.

I’ve tried to replicate it too, and I can’t for some reason. I’m sure I’m just doing it wrong, but I’ve followed his instructions to a T and it never comes out like his....

All that to say that your bark looks good and it’s my favorite part [emoji23][emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

tonybart55 said:


> That bark on it looks great though [emoji1417] that’s the best part!!
> 
> I’ve got a guy at my church who has competed in a bunch in competitions with his ribs and what not and he adds brown auger to the top of his pulled pork right before he wraps it and when he wraps it he leaves that portion uncovered. It creates the best bark I’ve ever had, like I prefer that part of his pulled pork more than any brisket, ribs, etc that I’ve had before.
> 
> I’ve tried to replicate it too, and I can’t for some reason. I’m sure I’m just doing it wrong, but I’ve followed his instructions to a T and it never comes out like his....
> 
> All that to say that your bark looks good and it’s my favorite part [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The bark was definitely good and usually whether I'm cooking brisket or pulled pork I get a nice black bark (I don't have any experience doing ribs... yet). Like it looks like a black piece or meteorite or something. This bark was definitely a bit thicker than the last pulled pork I did since I didn't wrap it until much later in the cook. I always wonder before I cut into or pull a piece off if I just turned a tasty hunk of meat into lump of charcoal. But then as you open it up and the juices start flowing and the smells escape, I realize that it's exactly as it should be, LOL.

P.S. Someone on here posted that when they do pulled pork the coat it with apple butter either before wrapping or they unwrap for like the last hour of cooking so you get a nice thick caramelized appley bark. I've been dying to try this out sometime but I never seem to have any apple butter around when I do a pulled pork, LOL. I think the way to go would be if you spread the apple butter just before wrapping it should help keep things nice and moist while wrapped for the last half of the cook, but then just before pulling the meat off uncover the meat and let it cook another hour for the bark to firm up and set also for the sugar in the apple butter to caramelize a bit.

If you search through the posts on this thread from maybe a year or 2 ago and you might find it.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron.krystofiak

tonybart55 said:


> Wow! That Pie!!! How long did that take? And do you have any pictures of the inside??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Total was 45 min at 350 I used pecan wood. I got the recipe from Meat Church, unfortunately no pics of the inside but it was a huge hit especially with the kids. 

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Lotta good lookin' food put out this weekend. 😋


----------



## tonybart55

USMC TBone said:


> The bark was definitely good and usually whether I'm cooking brisket or pulled pork I get a nice black bark (I don't have any experience doing ribs... yet). Like it looks like a black piece or meteorite or something. This bark was definitely a bit thicker than the last pulled pork I did since I didn't wrap it until much later in the cook. I always wonder before I cut into or pull a piece off if I just turned a tasty hunk of meat into lump of charcoal. But then as you open it up and the juices start flowing and the smells escape, I realize that it's exactly as it should be, LOL.
> 
> P.S. Someone on here posted that when they do pulled pork the coat it with apple butter either before wrapping or they unwrap for like the last hour of cooking so you get a nice thick caramelized appley bark. I've been dying to try this out sometime but I never seem to have any apple butter around when I do a pulled pork, LOL. I think the way to go would be if you spread the apple butter just before wrapping it should help keep things nice and moist while wrapped for the last half of the cook, but then just before pulling the meat off uncover the meat and let it cook another hour for the bark to firm up and set also for the sugar in the apple butter to caramelize a bit.
> 
> If you search through the posts on this thread from maybe a year or 2 ago and you might find it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


I’ve done apple butter on ribs before and it turned out amazing. I love apple butter, could eat it straight out of the jar lol I’ll have to try that on a pork butt, I bet that would be awesome.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonybart55

aaron.krystofiak said:


> Total was 45 min at 350 I used pecan wood. I got the recipe from Meat Church, unfortunately no pics of the inside but it was a huge hit especially with the kids.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


I’ll have to check out that video on his channel. I’ve seen a few but not all of their videos. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yohowen

escout402 said:


> Looks good, but you gotta upgrade from Sweet Baby Rays! High fructose corn syrup is the #1 ingredient...


Agreed, sweet baby rays is not the move.


----------



## yohowen

This is how we get down


----------



## Outback Man

It was chilly here last weekend (pun definitely intended.). 9 lbs. of meat…2.5 lbs. ground chuck, 2.5 lbs. of spicy sausage, 2.5 lbs. of smoked brisket, and 1.5 lbs. of prime rib trimmings (from a roast I broke down and separated out a while back) cubed up. Everything smoked then pit simmered for several hours. Good stuff. 


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Getting a hankering to do some ribs… Haven’t done any in a while and might look at those for Sunday.


----------



## HbDane

nicko said:


> Getting a hankering to do some ribs… Haven’t done any in a while and might look at those for Sunday.


Please do, I love eye candy


----------



## nicko

Ribs have been deployed with a healthy coating of Bone Suckin’ rub. Last time I did ribs I did them 3-2-1 and I thought they came out a little bit dry. Going to go with 2-2-1 this time.


----------



## aaron.krystofiak

nicko said:


> Ribs have been deployed with a healthy coating of Bone Suckin’ rub. Last time I did ribs I did them 3-2-1 and I thought they came out a little bit dry. Going to go with 2-2-1 this time.
> View attachment 7415500
> View attachment 7415501


I've been trying a lot of different methods lately and I've found the last 1 hour is what dries them out. I unwrap mine between 198 and 203, they will regain the bark and sauce will tack up in 15 to 20 at 275 on the smoker. Let them sit for another 15 before cutting. You won't be disappointed. Clean perfect bite every time now. 

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

In the 2 hour wrap right now with some apple cider vinegar in the foil.


----------



## nicko




----------



## HbDane

Looks awesome!!!


----------



## tonybart55

nicko said:


> View attachment 7415663
> View attachment 7415664


You’re making me hungry!!! Looks good man, did the 2-2-1 work better this time?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

tonybart55 said:


> You’re making me hungry!!! Looks good man, did the 2-2-1 work better this time?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It did. Nothing left to take pics of except a pile of bones.


----------



## survivalistd

Great job nicko

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## DV1

nicko said:


> Not sure if this would be considered tri-tip sacrilege but I’m doing it anyway. This marinade is outstanding any time I’ve used it on the flank steak or flat iron steak.
> View attachment 7412890


We use that on chicken all the time. In fact, I have some chicken with that marinade on in cooking right now.....


----------



## DV1

tonybart55 said:


> I’ve done apple butter on ribs before and it turned out amazing. I love apple butter, could eat it straight out of the jar lol I’ll have to try that on a pork butt, I bet that would be awesome.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use apple butter on pulled pork all the time, it's great. I mix it with ACV, olive oil and some of the rub and inject it, then when I rest the butt, I put a layer of apple butter in the bottom of a foil pan, lay the butt on it, top with brown sugar and a stick of butter, wrap and rest for 2-3 hours. pull it and mix it al together. It's always a big hit. Did two 9 # butts for a birthday party Saturday and it all went.


----------



## tonybart55

DV1 said:


> I use apple butter on pulled pork all the time, it's great. I mix it with ACV, olive oil and some of the rub and inject it, then when I rest the butt, I put a layer of apple butter in the bottom of a foil pan, lay the butt on it, top with brown sugar and a stick of butter, wrap and rest for 2-3 hours. pull it and mix it al together. It's always a big hit. Did two 9 # butts for a birthday party Saturday and it all went.


That’s sounds amazing! One question though… what is ACV? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HbDane

tonybart55 said:


> That’s sounds amazing! One question though… what is ACV?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Apple Cider Vinegar


----------



## tonybart55

HbDane said:


> Apple Cider Vinegar


Duh lol thanks I’ll have to try it out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

Well definitely have to try that resting method next time.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## bonez

321 Ribs tonight!


----------



## survivalistd

Yummy

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

Just put this on the GMG. No name and no recipe, lol. Just filleted a venison roast down to 1/2" thick as I unrolled it, seasoned it then coated it with onion&chive cream cheese, rolled it up, wrapped in bacon and seasoned again, plopped it in a pan with 1/2" of apple juice. We shall see....























Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## survivalistd

Gene94 said:


> Just put this on the GMG. No name and no recipe, lol. Just filleted a venison roast down to 1/2" thick as I unrolled it, seasoned it then coated it with onion&chive cream cheese, rolled it up, wrapped in bacon and seasoned again, plopped it in a pan with 1/2" of apple juice. We shall see....
> View attachment 7416499
> View attachment 7416500
> View attachment 7416501
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Killing it right there. Looks delicious. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

Finished product.... With rice and snap peas. No complaints here! Will definitely do it again!
























Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakett418

12-Ringer said:


> Smoked trout is INCREDIBLE......
> 
> Joe


Agree!! I had smoked salmon off the side of the Rd in Oregon one time...It was amazing!


----------



## tonybart55

Gene94 said:


> Finished product.... With rice and snap peas. No complaints here! Will definitely do it again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


That will definitely be going on my list of need to trys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## survivalistd

tonybart55 said:


> That will definitely be going on my list of need to trys!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep I'm right there with you on that 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

I wet the bacon down with apple juice about 3 times in the hour and fifteen minutes so it wouldn't char...worked great! The cream cheese that oozed out into the apple juice made a phenomenal mixture to pour over the rice[emoji108]

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

That sounds and looks amazing! You could call it bacon wrapped cream cheese stuffed venison, or deer fatty works too. I bet that apple cream cheese sauce with bacon grease and smoke was amazing as well!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

Gene94 said:


> Finished product.... With rice and snap peas. No complaints here! Will definitely do it again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk







Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

What’s the overall opinion of GMG smokers in here? Pros and cons? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

The GMG is my first pellet grill but I love it! One feature I love is the "turbo mode" it goes into to get up to temp faster when it's cold. Comparing it to my dad-in-law's Pit Boss, I would take my GMG.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

I just watched a video on YouTube by Mad Scientist BBQ and he went over what his top picks would be for smokers (both pellet and charcoal/wood) in 3 different price ranges. For the less the $500 he liked the GMG Boone series. And for the $500 - $1500 range he liked the bigger GMG as well, if he decided to go with a pellet grill. But he enjoys tending fire and prefers offsets and burning wood only. 

Here's the link to the video. He puts out some good bbq videos and actually breaks down and compares different methods/twists side by side. He's also not too afraid to try new things. I could be biased also since he was a school chemistry teach and I work as a chemistry, LOL. But in reality he does a pretty good job explaining some of the science behind bbq.

3rd Edit: Forgot the damn video link, LOL






Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

I do 99% of my smoking on the BGEs but anything I have done on the Weber Smokey Mountain when I need more capacity has been fabulous.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

hokiehunter373 said:


> What’s the overall opinion of GMG smokers in here? Pros and cons?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My first pellet grill was a GMG and after I used it for several years I gave it to my son when a bought a RecTec 590 and have never been happy with it. I went to my son last weekend and the GMG is still in action. I’m now considering a GMG Daniel Boone or a Yoder 640. My closest Yoder dealer is 170 miles away but there are 10-15 GMG dealers within 50 miles.

The Yoder is way more coin but IDK will make my decision soon hopefully.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Ishi Spirit said:


> My first pellet grass a GMG and after I used it for several years I gave it to my son when a bought a RecTec 590 and have never been happy with it. I went to my son last weekend and the GMG is still in action. I’m now considering a GMG Daniel Boone or a Yoder 640. My closest Yoder dealer is 170 miles away but there are 10-15 GMG dealers within 50 miles.
> 
> The Yoder is way more coin but IDK will make my decision soon hopefully.


Ishi's endorsement is all I need lol. My father-in-law was interested in one and needed some feedback. He's pulling the trigger on an GMG Ledge I believe.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

hokiehunter373 said:


> Ishi's endorsement is all I need lol. My father-in-law was interested in one and needed some feedback. He's pulling the trigger on an GMG Ledge I believe.


Thanks Josh! That’s the one I’m looking at also. A few nights ago I waited 45 minutes for the 590 to reach 400 degrees and it has never gotten over 450 ever so I told the Mrs the grill is fired😂


----------



## hokiehunter373

Ishi Spirit said:


> Thanks Josh! That’s the one I’m looking at also. A few nights ago I waited 45 minutes for the 590 to reach 400 degrees and it has never gotten over 450 ever so I told the Mrs the grill is fired😂


45 minutes?! Oof, that's brutal


----------



## iflyskyhigh

Ishi Spirit said:


> My first pellet grill was a GMG and after I used it for several years I gave it to my son when a bought a RecTec 590 and have never been happy with it. I went to my son last weekend and the GMG is still in action. I’m now considering a GMG Daniel Boone or a Yoder 640. My closest Yoder dealer is 170 miles away but there are 10-15 GMG dealers within 50 miles.
> 
> The Yoder is way more coin but IDK will make my decision soon hopefully.


I wanted a Yoder, but bought a GMG a couple years ago. Pooped grease all over my patio on the first cook. 

Returned it and ordered the Yoder from ATBBQ like I should have in the first place. 

When you amortize the extra cost of the Yoder out over the years of life it will surely give you, it’s penny’s on the dollar. 

Couldn’t be happier. With the Yoder and my Big Joe 3, I shouldn’t ever need another grill.


----------



## iflyskyhigh

Ishi Spirit said:


> Thanks Josh! That’s the one I’m looking at also. A few nights ago I waited 45 minutes for the 590 to reach 400 degrees and it has never gotten over 450 ever so I told the Mrs the grill is fired


PS I smoked 2 tri tips from Costco the other night at 225° until 120°. Cranked it up to 600° (which it achieved in less than 10 minutes) with the grill grates over the open flame. Threw them on the grill grates over the open flame to sear until 135°. Amazing.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

iflyskyhigh said:


> I wanted a Yoder, but bought a GMG a couple years ago. Pooped grease all over my patio on the first cook.
> 
> Returned it and ordered the Yoder from ATBBQ like I should have in the first place.
> 
> When you amortize the extra cost of the Yoder out over the years of life it will surely give you, it’s penny’s on the dollar.
> 
> Couldn’t be happier. With the Yoder and my Big Joe 3, I shouldn’t ever need another grill.


What model do you have? Pics please 👍🏼


----------



## iflyskyhigh

Ishi Spirit said:


> What model do you have? Pics please





Ishi Spirit said:


> What model do you have? Pics please


YS640s

Getting ready for work. Sitting around Vegas all weekend. I’ll try and look up some cooking pics for you from my archive.

My grills are used hard. Several times a week. I basically never clean them except to scape the grates and empty the ash.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Thanks! Heavily used grills show a badge of honor 😎


----------



## iflyskyhigh

Ishi Spirit said:


> Thanks! Heavily used grills show a badge of honor


I had this idea that I was gonna keep em spotless when I got both the Yoder and Kamado Joe. But that idea was short lived. I just use them too much and have no many other things vying for my time.

Doesn’t make the food taste any better or any worse whether the grill is dirty or clean.

Anyway. Found a couple pics still in the phone. Look for more tonight.


----------



## iflyskyhigh

Ishi Spirit said:


> Thanks! Heavily used grills show a badge of honor


----------



## hokiehunter373

Oh man 🤤


----------



## nicko

That Yoder looks to have serious capacity.


----------



## iflyskyhigh

nicko said:


> That Yoder looks to have serious capacity.


Yes sir. It can hold a ton (of meat). More than the Big Joe 3. By quite a bit.


----------



## nicko

There’s a Facebook smokers page for both big green egg and weber smoky mountain that I follow. The amount of meat that these guys fit on a weber smoky mountain is unbelievable and at the same time, I wonder who on earth they are cooking all this meat for.


----------



## iflyskyhigh

nicko said:


> There’s a Facebook smokers page for both big green egg and weber smoky mountain that I follow. The amount of meat that these guys fit on a weber smoky mountain is unbelievable and at the same time, I wonder who on earth they are cooking all this meat for.


Cooking for me and the family!

Freeze em. 

Throw em in boiling water for 15 minutes any night of the week. 

Bam ! Instant week night BBQ.

SO GOOD left over. Dare I say almost better than when it came off the smoker.


----------



## TauntoHawk

iflyskyhigh said:


> Cooking for me and the family!
> 
> Freeze em.
> 
> Throw em in boiling water for 15 minutes any night of the week.
> 
> Bam ! Instant week night BBQ.
> 
> SO GOOD left over. Dare I say almost better than when it came off the smoker.


I saw this tip here before and it was dare I say life changing?!? 

I make pulled pork, ribs, smoked wings.. extra of everything and freeze in vacuum bags ready to go. Whether it's pork for nachos on a late Friday night or throwing together real bbq at the hunting cabin with the guys it always goes over well. 

Last year on a family beach vacation, my night to cook dinner after all day in the sun and sand and I pulled out an entire bbq buffet and just dropped the bag in hot water and had dinner quicker than you can make a pizza

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

This bag-it-up and heating up idea is sounding like the way to go. On our beach vacation, we are one of 4 to 5 different families in the house and we all take turns making dinner. Our night is going to be Philly cheesesteaks and cooking for 20 people, makes sense to get all the stuff cooked up here at home, freeze it up, and just reheat. When you guys do this, do you thaw out the meat first before throwing in boiling water? Also, how long in the boiling water… I’m thinking maybe 10 minutes or so?


----------



## pbuck

Trying to cook some ribs in between the bad thunderstorms. Luckily, we have a gazebo on the back patio to somewhat keep things dry.


----------



## TauntoHawk

nicko said:


> This bag-it-up and heating up idea is sounding like the way to go. On our beach vacation, we are one of 4 to 5 different families in the house and we all take turns making dinner. Our night is going to be Philly cheesesteaks and cooking for 20 people, makes sense to get all the stuff cooked up here at home, freeze it up, and just reheat. When you guys do this, do you thaw out the meat first before throwing in boiling water? Also, how long in the boiling water… I’m thinking maybe 10 minutes or so?


I get it out on the morning, as you know stuff in the vacuum bags thaws pretty quick and then yes I drop it in the hot water for 10 maybe 15min. 

It was the way to go, we do the same at a beach house and every other couple are running around trying to prep and cook in a strange kitchen after a long day on the beach and I'm just chucking stuff in hot water cracking beers and still pulled of best dinner of the week. 

I do the same thing for hunting camp weekends

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

iflyskyhigh said:


> Cooking for me and the family!
> 
> Freeze em.
> 
> Throw em in boiling water for 15 minutes any night of the week.
> 
> Bam ! Instant week night BBQ.
> 
> SO GOOD left over. Dare I say almost better than when it came off the smoker.


What vacuum sealer are you using?


----------



## nicko

TauntoHawk said:


> I get it out on the morning, as you know stuff in the vacuum bags thaws pretty quick and then yes I drop it in the hot water for 10 maybe 15min.
> 
> It was the way to go, we do the same at a beach house and every other couple are running around trying to prep and cook in a strange kitchen after a long day on the beach and I'm just chucking stuff in hot water cracking beers and still pulled of best dinner of the week.
> 
> I do the same thing for hunting camp weekends
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Cooking in those Beachhouse kitchens can be the worst. Ragtag assembly of pots and pans and not one sharp knife in the house that can even cut butter cleanly. I’ve started bringing a decent sharpened knife from home just because I know all the knives in those houses are going to suck.


----------



## USMC TBone

nicko said:


> Cooking in those Beachhouse kitchens can be the worst. Ragtag assembly of pots and pans and not one sharp knife in the house that can even cut butter cleanly. I’ve started bringing a decent sharpened knife from home just because I know all the knives in those houses are going to suck.


Yes the knives! It's like no one knows how to sharpen a knife that stays in those places!

I have a Chef's Choice electric knife sharpener like the one linked below. It will get a razor sharp edge easy enough, although it does remove a bit of metal to set the edge the first time you sharpen with it. I'm thinking I'll take it with me next month when we head to the beach. Spend a night sharpening all the knives in the kitchen, LOL. Just warn the rest of the adults in the house that the blades will be sharp. I had a diamond rod and steel rod that I had brought with me last time, and I think I spent an hour just sharpening 2 or 3 knives for us to use.










Amazon.com: Chef'sChoice Hone EdgeSelect Professional Electric Knife Sharpener for 20-Degree Edges Diamond Abrasives Precision Guides for, Straight and Serrated Knives Made in USA, 3-Stage, White: Electric Knife Sharpener: Home & Kitchen


Online shopping for Kitchen Knives & Accessories from a great selection of Cutlery Sets, Specialty Knives, Sharpeners, Cutting Boards, & more at everyday low prices.



www.amazon.com





Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

I’ve got a Work Sharp Ken Onion model. Not sure I want to bring that down with me and waste time sharpening a bunch of cheap ass knives… Stick sharpener probably makes the most sense just to put a quick and usable edge on what they have in the house.


----------



## iflyskyhigh

nicko said:


> This bag-it-up and heating up idea is sounding like the way to go. On our beach vacation, we are one of 4 to 5 different families in the house and we all take turns making dinner. Our night is going to be Philly cheesesteaks and cooking for 20 people, makes sense to get all the stuff cooked up here at home, freeze it up, and just reheat. When you guys do this, do you thaw out the meat first before throwing in boiling water? Also, how long in the boiling water… I’m thinking maybe 10 minutes or so?


Gotta thaw it out. 

I’ve tried putting the bags frozen in the water before and it just doesn’t work.

I submerge the frozen bag in cold water in the sink. This is the safest way to thaw meat. Not gonna lie. Sometimes I don’t do it this this way, but it really is the best way to thaw frozen meat. 

Then put it in the fridge till ready to use.

Boil from 5-15 minutes depending on what you intend to do with it. If I’m using it for salads I’ll just throw it in a couple minutes to take the edge off.


----------



## iflyskyhigh

chaded said:


> What vacuum sealer are you using?


Just the good ole Costco special. Food Saver brand. Been going strong for over 10 years.

When I bought it I didn’t imagine I’d use it so much. 

Don’t get me wrong it been great, but if and when it craps out I’ll buy something a little heavier duty, but haven’t even started researching that yet.

It can be a little slow and you have to let it cool down when you’re doing big jobs


----------



## Wwb




----------



## pbuck

Looks like rib night! 

I’ve been taking an extra 5 minutes and trimming out the veins along the rib bones. It doesn’t help the taste but it does make them look better without the black, stringy line in the meat.


----------



## DV1

iflyskyhigh said:


>


I noticed you use the smoke tube in the Yoder a lot. The pellet smoke from the grill alone not enough?


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Tonight I tested a whiskey based glazing sauce on boneless pork ribs. The sauce was very tangy before the cook and it toned down nicely. 



















I think I’ll use this sauce on a big chunk of meat on dad’s day next weekend. The family will be here on Saturday.
A fattie from a few week ago. On this one no tomatoes based sauce was used. The weave was homemade bacon and the results were great.


----------



## iflyskyhigh

DV1 said:


> I noticed you use the smoke tube in the Yoder a lot. The pellet smoke from the grill alone not enough?


It would probably be fine. 

Honestly I don’t think I’ve ever done a long smoke without to compare.

But with the tube it makes magical smoke rings on the meat, and one one of my buddies asked how I got so much smoke flavor in my pulled pork on a pellet grill. I guess his pellet grill is wanton in that category.

Maybe I’ll try it without it and see?


----------



## chaded

If you are wanting a heavy amount of smoke flavor your not going to really get it with a pellet grill. Just the nature of the beast. Mine has what is called an extreme smoke setting but it is when the grill is at its lowest temp (180). It will put out a good bit of smoke then but the temp is also that low. I get good results smoking at 225 or so but it is not a heavy smoke which is fine with me. I have a pellet maze i could stick in there but never have used it with my rec tec.


----------



## iflyskyhigh

chaded said:


> If you are wanting a heavy amount of smoke flavor your not going to really get it with a pellet grill. Just the nature of the beast. Mine has what is called an extreme smoke setting but it is when the grill is at its lowest temp (180). It will put out a good bit of smoke then but the temp is also that low. I get good results smoking at 225 or so but it is not a heavy smoke which is fine with me. I have a pellet maze i could stick in there but never have used it with my rec tec.


That’s exactly why I use the tube. Just the nature of the pellet grill


----------



## Dstoltz

Anyone use those smoke tubes with a gas grill and do they make any difference?
I was planning to get a smoker once me and my fiance get married next month but someone gave us a gas grill. Might still get a smaller smoker so i have both options.


----------



## USMC TBone

Dstoltz said:


> Anyone use those smoke tubes with a gas grill and do they make any difference?
> I was planning to get a smoker once me and my fiance get married next month but someone gave us a gas grill. Might still get a smaller smoker so i have both options.


I use the tube with a gas grill, but mainly just for cold smoking cheeses. It seems like when the burner(s) are on to the gas grill the pellets in the smoke tube don't smolder as much. My guess is that the oxygen in the grill area is mostly used up by the gas burners. However if you leave the burners off and just use the pellet tube you can smoke some cheese! As long as you keep the temperature in the grill area below 80. This is pretty easy to do in the winter.

I think there is a way to use the pellet tube with the gas grill for normal grilling as well. I might try putting the tube straight on top of the favorites bars to see of being right on the heat source helps the pellets burn/smolder better? Or possibly put it under the burners so that the incoming air/oxygen passes the smoke tube first before getting getting consumed by the gas flames. Most of the time when I cook low and slow I just use my basic Weber Kettle grill. They can be found new for just under $100. I've made jerky, roasts, pulled pork, prime rib and brisket on my Weber Kettle with yummy results. So mainly I use my gas grill for cooking burgers and dogs or quick chicken breaststroke or thighs, as well as a cold smoke chamber for cheeses. I use the Kettle charcoal grill for everything else. The Kettle grill does take a bit of practice and playing around to set it up as a smoker and keep the temp fairly stable but it is possible. The only limit I feel is space, but you should be able to fit a full packer brisket, or a couple pork shoulders/butts easily.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dstoltz

yeah i kinda figured it wouldn't do too much with the gas. Think i'll look into some of the budget charcoal smokers or maybe try and make one of the barrel ones. i know a lot of the budget ones leaks are talked about but it seems theres always diy hacks to fix them.


----------



## USMC TBone

I'm looking into building a barrel smoker or UDS. I'm really liking the Big Poppa Smokers kit. For the price it has everything you need and a few extras like handles, thermometer, and bottle opener. I have an old 55 gal open top barrel I could probably use but I don't know exactly what it was used for and I would feel safer if could source a used food grade barrel. There are several fruit packaging and processing plants nearby so I'm hoping they may have some old fruit juice drums around. If I can only find a one top drum I may just go for and it cut the lid off. If the diameter is just right I could use the lid from my 22" Weber Kettle 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

USMC TBone said:


> I'm looking into building a barrel smoker or UDS. I'm really liking the Big Poppa Smokers kit. For the price it has everything you need and a few extras like handles, thermometer, and bottle opener. I have an old 55 gal open top barrel I could probably use but I don't know exactly what it was used for and I would feel safer if could source a used food grade barrel. There are several fruit packaging and processing plants nearby so I'm hoping they may have some old fruit juice drums around. If I can only find a one top drum I may just go for and it cut the lid off. If the diameter is just right I could use the lid from my 22" Weber Kettle
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


When we switched from oil to natural gas at our house, I was talking with one contractors about removal of the oil tank in our basement. He said I could turn the tank into a great smoker. 😳 Sure, if I want to poison everybody with heating oil off gassing.


----------



## USMC TBone

nicko said:


> When we switched from oil to natural gas at our house, I was talking with one contractors about removal of the oil tank in our basement. He said I could turn the tank into a great smoker.  Sure, if I want to poison everybody with heating oil off gassing.


If I can't find a food grade barrel I may just use the old one, but I would burn the hell out if it first. Put a couple holes in the bottom (for the intakes of the bbq anywaus) and get a fire going. Then hook up a leaf blower or the exhaust port of my shopvac to those lower intake vents and just keep filling the barrel with wood. The idea would be for it to burn at a hotter temperature than it would ever get when cooking for at least a few hours which ideally would burn off any chemicals/metals/substances that might off gas when cooking. Then if anything is left it's pretty much baked into the metal and won't come off during a cook at much lower temperatures any way. You could also power scrub or sandblast the inside as well. Then before doing any cooking in it coat the inside with some veggie/corn/canola oil and do a long practice cool to learn how the bbq behaves which should also season it and seal the metal as well. I think all these steps would render even an automotive oil drum safe to cook in (it's just hydrocarbons and will burn off eventually anyways, better to burn it off up front before building it).

BUT even though I'm like 99% confident it it would be safe to cook in I know it would put my mind at ease and those of my guests I'm cooking for if the barrel started off as a food grade barrel in the first place. The thing is the majority of the food grade barrels are lined with an epoxy paint anyways. Some people say the paint is food safe so it should be fine to leave it in when cooking, but I would still be worried about epoxy fumes off gassing into my food (like if the bbq got hot and ran away from my when not paying attention). So I would probably still do all the steps mentioned above anyways to burn off the epoxy paint, and scrub it down to the bare metal before seasoning and cooking in it.

The old barrel I do have only has a thin layer of rust on the bare metal inside and is pretty clean with no oily residue. So really, starting with a food safe barrel is mostly to put my guests' minds at ease, LOL.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

USMC TBone said:


> If I can't find a food grade barrel I may just use the old one, but I would burn the hell out if it first. Put a couple holes in the bottom (for the intakes of the bbq anywaus) and get a fire going. Then hook up a leaf blower or the exhaust port of my shopvac to those lower intake vents and just keep filling the barrel with wood. The idea would be for it to burn at a hotter temperature than it would ever get when cooking for at least a few hours which ideally would burn off any chemicals/metals/substances that might off gas when cooking. Then if anything is left it's pretty much baked into the metal and won't come off during a cook at much lower temperatures any way. You could also power scrub or sandblast the inside as well. Then before doing any cooking in it coat the inside with some veggie/corn/canola oil and do a long practice cool to learn how the bbq behaves which should also season it and seal the metal as well. I think all these steps would render even an automotive oil drum safe to cook in (it's just hydrocarbons and will burn off eventually anyways, better to burn it off up front before building it).
> 
> BUT even though I'm like 99% confident it it would be safe to cook in I know it would put my mind at ease and those of my guests I'm cooking for if the barrel started off as a food grade barrel in the first place. The thing is the majority of the food grade barrels are lined with an epoxy paint anyways. Some people say the paint is food safe so it should be fine to leave it in when cooking, but I would still be worried about epoxy fumes off gassing into my food (like if the bbq got hot and ran away from my when not paying attention). So I would probably still do all the steps mentioned above anyways to burn off the epoxy paint, and scrub it down to the bare metal before seasoning and cooking in it.
> 
> The old barrel I do have only has a thin layer of rust on the bare metal inside and is pretty clean with no oily residue. So really, starting with a food safe barrel is mostly to put my guests' minds at ease, LOL.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## iflyskyhigh

Hey it’s 117° today. I think I’ll start 2 fires . Stand over them and cook. Sounds like a solid plan. 

Smoking pork belly to make bacon on the Yoder. (After 10 day cure). Wanted to smoke at 200°. So hot today I couldn’t get the grill below 220°. Smoke till 150° internal. Still turned out good. Should have taken some inside pics after slicing. 











































Armadillo Eggs and Jalapeño Poppers on the Big Joe.


----------



## pbuck

Hope you picked some  jalapeños too!!


----------



## iflyskyhigh

pbuck said:


> Hope you picked some  jalapeños too!!


I was sweating. Not sure if it was the jalapeños, or the fact Phoenix is 2 inches from the sun?


----------



## pbuck

I guess I won’t brag about it being a beautiful, sunny 73 degs. here in WV then. 

But, I don’t have any bacon wrapped food…..sooooo………..


----------



## iflyskyhigh

pbuck said:


> I guess I won’t brag about it being a beautiful, sunny 73 degs. here in WV then.
> 
> But, I don’t have any bacon wrapped food…..sooooo………..


Go ahead. I’ll get ya back this winter when it 73° and sunny here.


----------



## pbuck

iflyskyhigh said:


> Go ahead. I’ll get ya back this winter when it 73° and sunny here.


Touché!!


----------



## nicko

Vacuum sealers… What do you guys have and what do you recommend?


----------



## pbuck

nicko said:


> Vacuum sealers… What do you guys have and what do you recommend?


I have an older Foodsaver. It’s been a work horse but is kinda slow and won’t do a bunch of seals before needing a break to cool off. As long as it keeps going I don’t feel I need anything else even though I’m sure a new larger sealer would be great.


----------



## pbuck

Ok you Tri Tip gurus. I’m going to try to cook one on the BGE this weekend. Any and all helpful uh….tips lol will be greatly appreciated. Cook temp? IT? Whatever.

I found Ifly’s method on post 9291. It’s pretty much the consensus of what I’ve found on Google which is to reverse sear it.


----------



## nicko

pbuck said:


> Ok you Tri Tip gurus. I’m going to try to cook one on the BGE this weekend. Any and all helpful uh….tips lol will be greatly appreciated. Cook temp? IT? Whatever.
> 
> I found Ifly’s method on post 9291. It’s pretty much the consensus of what I’ve found on Google which is to reverse sear it.


I've only ever done one tri-tip so I can't even call myself a novice. But I did the reverse sear as well on the BGE. I lit coals on one side of the egg, got dome temp up to 250-300, and put the t-tip over the unlit side with a temp probe. Once IT hit 130ish (would have gone lower but my wife doesn't do pink on her steak), I pulled it off, ramped temp up to 500ish, and 2 minute sear per side. Final product reminded me a bit of prime rib.


----------



## nicko

Looked at Cabelas vacuum sealers and between prices and reviews, I will look elsewhere.


----------



## KineKilla

I do my tri tips at 225 until they hit 135 internal. Pull off, rest, slice and serve.

The ones I buy at Costco come pre-seasoned but any good rub would work.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## HbDane

pbuck said:


> Ok you Tri Tip gurus. I’m going to try to cook one on the BGE this weekend. Any and all helpful uh….tips lol will be greatly appreciated. Cook temp? IT? Whatever.
> 
> I found Ifly’s method on post 9291. It’s pretty much the consensus of what I’ve found on Google which is to reverse sear it.


I'm no guru but do love a good tri-tip. Try to purchase one untrimmed if you like fat. I like to rub either coarse salt or a montreal steak seasoning and then "dry age" mine for 24 hours before cooking. And by dry age I mean place it on an elevated rack in the fridge. On a smoker I keep it around 225° until Internal temp is around 120°-130°. Pull it off wrap it in foil and put in a dry yeti or something similar for 15-30 minutes while I get my grill up to 475-500° for a reverse sear. You can obviously season your meat however you want, I personally like Montreal seasoning or just coarse salt and pepper on my tri-tips and let the meat take the flavor of that and the smoke. There's a lot good recipes on the interwebs too I think by cowboy Kent (or Ken, I forgot), BBQ Pit Boys, etc. Let us know how it turns out buddy.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Tri-Tip heaven….

Trim to desired fat content…on a reverse seat I try to leave a 1/4” on the fat cap…

Marinate 24-36 hours
Worcestershire 
Honey
Sriracha 

At 225 with fat cap up until IT hits 120…
Off and wrap with a full stick of salted butter sliced I squares (i also add some more Worcestershire powder to the cut, basically from a salt shaker—-stuff is a game changer if you haven’t tried it) and stow the tip in towel filled cooler until seating method comes up to temp

Sear less than 90 seconds per side 

Will have a delicious medium rare cut


----------



## HbDane

12-Ringer said:


> Tri-Tip heaven….
> 
> Trim to desired fat content…on a reverse seat I try to leave a 1/4” on the fat cap…
> 
> Marinate 24-36 hours
> Worcestershire
> Honey
> Sriracha
> 
> At 225 with fat cap up until IT hits 120…
> Off and wrap with a full stick of salted butter sliced I squares (i also add some more Worcestershire powder to the cut, basically from a salt shaker—-stuff is a game changer if you haven’t tried it) and stow the tip in towel filled cooler until seating method comes up to temp
> 
> Sear less than 90 seconds per side
> 
> Will have a delicious medium rare cut


That does sound like tri-tip heaven 🤤


----------



## pbuck

Wow! Thanks guys! THIS THREAD ROCKS!! [emoji1360]

I don’t have a decent butcher anywhere close to me so tri tips haven’t been on the menu but the wife scored one while out of town the past few days. 

I may just have to try Joe’s recipe unless she wants to have it for dinner tonight.


----------



## USMC TBone

I've done a few of the Costco pre-seaspned/marinated tri-tips. I basically reverse sear it like any other roasts. Cook in 225 - 250 bbq until IT hits about 130 - 135'ish. Stoke the coals or fire up the gas grill as hot as it'll go and then sear it till I get the nice dark brown crust I like and then wrap it and let it sit for a minimum of 30 mins. If I had a drip pan under the roast then I might try to make up some as jus from it.

I use pretty much the same method for venison roasts, beef prime rib (rib roasts), and even beef chuck roasts. Since those aren't preseason I season them first. Usually by salting the meat at least 12 hrs but preferably 24 hrs in advance. Then put a low salt or no salt rub on 1 - 3 hours before cooking. The salting (aka dry brining) allows the salt to penetrate further into the meat, increasing flavor in the middle, and allowing the meat proteins to hold onto more moisture during the cooking process. AmazingRibs.com has some pretty good info on the science of salt, myths of marinades and rubs and other stuff.

Basically the gist of it is reverse sear that b**ch and keep it pink in the middle if that's how you'd cook the roast in an oven instead of the smoker. Think of your smoker as the oven.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## iflyskyhigh

Not sure if anyone mentioned it, but Costco does sell tri tip unseasoned as well. 

Speaking of, remember the good ole days when that marinated tri tip at Costco was like $5/lb? [emoji20]


----------



## pbuck

Nearest Costco is 103 miles from me. [emoji853] I live in a retail desert. We have a Wally World and 1 small grocery store in town and a decent Kroger 1/2 hr up the road. Other than that it’s an hour to anything the resembles a real store of any kind.

Edit to remove an s lol!!! a dessert is delicious. A desert is hot and dry lol!


----------



## iflyskyhigh

pbuck said:


> Nearest Costco is 103 miles from me. [emoji853] I live in a retail dessert. We have a Wally World and 1 small grocery store in town and a decent Kroger 1/2 hr up the road. Other than that it’s an hour to anything the resembles a real store of any kind.


That’s not the worst thing…..


----------



## pbuck

iflyskyhigh said:


> That’s not the worst thing…..


That I can’t spell is worse? Or is it because I live in WV? [emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]


----------



## iflyskyhigh

pbuck said:


> That I can’t spell is worse? Or is it because I live in WV? [emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]


No. I just meant living “a little” outside massive urban environments is not necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## pbuck

iflyskyhigh said:


> No. I just meant living “a little” outside massive urban environments is not necessarily a bad thing.


Very true. An inconvenience at times but not necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## pbuck

Well my first TT was a huge success. The wife loved it. I can see me making a road trip to find a few for the freezer. This one was choice so I can imagine a prime being even better. 

I trimmed it up and made a simple rub of S&P, onion powder and granulated garlic. A little trick I saw on a video was to use Worcestershire sauce to moisten it so the rub would stick and I think it added a little pizzazz. 

Cooked indirect at 235 ish till IT hit 115 then pulled the heat deflector and cranked the temp up to 500+. 2 or 3 minutes on each side till IT hit 128-130 and out it came for a little R&R before slicing. We like our beef fairly rare and this turned out perfectly. 

Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks great….like I said…get your hands on some Worcestershire powder, stuff is out of the world. I buy the 1.5lb canister from Amazon and distribute into salt shakers…adds a little uhmph to everything. One of the better investments I’ve made….INCREDIBLE on trout


----------



## HbDane

Came out looking awesome brother!!! I can taste it from here in California. I'll be cooking one up tonight as well watching the Dodgers win..... hopefully 😂


----------



## survivalistd

Yummy

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

Looks great! I need to buy some more expensive cuts of meat to try....

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## HbDane

Gene94 said:


> Looks great! I need to buy some more expensive cuts of meat to try....
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Surprisingly, at least in california, tri-tip is one of the least expensive. I just picked up a tri-tip from stater brothers for $3.99/lb which is very common


----------



## Gene94

That's not bad but I grew up on venison and chicken and we processed our own hogs. Rarely had beef, so spending $3.99/lb makes me swallow hard[emoji38]. But I splurge in other areas of life so[emoji848]

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

12-Ringer said:


> Looks great….like I said…get your hands on some Worcestershire powder, stuff is out of the world. I buy the 1.5lb canister from Amazon and distribute into salt shakers…adds a little uhmph to everything. One of the better investments I’ve made….INCREDIBLE on trout


Just ordered some. Thanks.


----------



## pbuck

Gene94 said:


> That's not bad but I grew up on venison and chicken and we processed our own hogs. Rarely had beef, so spending $3.99/lb makes me swallow hard[emoji38]. But I splurge in other areas of life so[emoji848]
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


$3.99 lb. is really cheap compared to $30.00. [emoji15]


----------



## Gene94

I would love to try something like that!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

12-Ringer said:


> Looks great….like I said…get your hands on some Worcestershire powder, stuff is out of the world. I buy the 1.5lb canister from Amazon and distribute into salt shakers…adds a little uhmph to everything. One of the better investments I’ve made….INCREDIBLE on trout


Worcestershire powder?!? Oh no what have you done to me lol. I have enough of a problem with the liquid. 

Did some pulled pork today with this 8+ pounder 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

I love me some worcheshtershtirerer (however it's spelled or pronounced, LOL) sauce. I'll have to try that W sauce trick to wet the meat before adding rub next time.

Late last night I trimmed and rubbed a 15.3 lb brisket. After trimming I had 6lbs of fat and a couple small corners I trimmed off the flat (so only like 1% of the 6 lbs). I plan to put it on the Weber Kettle tonight around midnight and hope for it to be ready around 4pm or 5 pm 'ish tomorrow.

I sprinkled salt on it then made up a rub with ground black pepper, garlic powder, brown sugar, onion powder and a bit of chili powder.

Will post some more pics once it's on the Kettle and once it's finished (if I remember, LOL).

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

USMC TBone said:


> I love me some worcheshtershtirerer (however it's spelled or pronounced, LOL) sauce. I'll have to try that W sauce trick to wet the meat before adding rub next time.
> 
> Late last night I trimmed and rubbed a 15.3 lb brisket. After trimming I had 6lbs of fat and a couple small corners I trimmed off the flat (so only like 1% of the 6 lbs). I plan to put it on the Weber Kettle tonight around midnight and hope for it to be ready around 4pm or 5 pm 'ish tomorrow.
> 
> I sprinkled salt on it then made up a rub with ground black pepper, garlic powder, brown sugar, onion powder and a bit of chili powder.
> 
> Will post some more pics once it's on the Kettle and once it's finished (if I remember, LOL).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


I hereby make a motion that from this day forward the AT smokers thread will officially change the name of Worcestershire sauce to……..W sauce. [emoji51]


----------



## Ishi Spirit

My first time smoking a beef shoulder clod. The chunk of beefy goodness weighed in at 15 lbs. I started it at 3:30 am and spritz it every hour. All in all the results were good and all the kids liked it. 
I pre smoked the corn on Friday and after the mixture was made up it was placed back on the smoker for a few hours. The Mrs also made ham loaf and cheesy hash browns.


----------



## pbuck

As usual, Ish makes me want to move west to his neighborhood. Lol! 

Some serious good looking eats, brother!


----------



## chaded

nicko said:


> Looked at Cabelas vacuum sealers and between prices and reviews, I will look elsewhere.


Go ahead and buy something and let us know how it does. I need to get one soon. Lol


----------



## KineKilla

Happy Father's Day!

Opted for a small brisket I had lying around. 

Hit it with some Traeger Big Game Rub, smoked for several hours at 225. Pic is just before sealing it up with some beef broth, butter and a touch of bbq. Back on the smoker for another couple of hours to rehydrate and tenderize.

Also made up a batch of taters & onion. Use a stick of melted butter, minced garlic and montreal steak. Throw these on the smoker about 90 min before the brisket is done and you're golden.

Plan is to add some corn on the cob to the mix and dine like kings.























Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

Got my brisket on the trusty old Weber Kettle just after midnight. Cooking at 225 - 250 F. Once meat hit about 135F started spritzing with 1 part apple cider vinegar and 2 parts apple juice mix. Wrapped the brisket in foil with a little bit of the juice vinegar mix in the foil. Temp was about 175 in the middle of the thickest part. Put it back on the Kettle. Trying to keep temp more in the 250 range now, but the bbq doesn't really want to drop below 265F. Since it's Wrapped with some liquid I think it should be OK at the higher temp.

Also last night put some Tillamook Pepper Jack, and Tillamook Med. White Cheddar cheese under the smoke to take advantage of being up throughout the night and the outdoor temperature being about 65. Smoked the cheese about 4.5hrs using just hickory pellets in a smoke tube on the gas grill (burners off!). Put the cheese in the fridge for a few hours to cool and so I didn't wake the kids with the vacuum sealer.

FYI... I have the "Game Saver Sport" model vacuum sealer made by Food Saver brand and it has been pretty good for about 12 yrs now. It'll use the 11" wode rolls of plastic just fine, but I like using the 8" rolls for my 1 lb blocks of cheese. It also has a hose attachment you can use with some food Saver vacuum dishes for if you want to vacuum seal something juicy or marinade some meats under vacuum.

It's been a busy morning, LOL. I'll try to remember to post some pics of the finished brisket. It's always hard for me to get pics of the finished product because it's serving time and everyone is hungry and it gets a bit crazy.






























Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

KineKilla said:


> Happy Father's Day!
> 
> Opted for a small brisket I had lying around.
> 
> Hit it with some Traeger Big Game Rub, smoked for several hours at 225. Pic is just before sealing it up with some beef broth, butter and a touch of bbq. Back on the smoker for another couple of hours to rehydrate and tenderize.
> 
> Also made up a batch of taters & onion. Use a stick of melted butter, minced garlic and montreal steak. Throw these on the smoker about 90 min before the brisket is done and you're golden.
> 
> Plan is to add some corn on the cob to the mix and dine like kings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


I might have to try that taters and onion combo next time! Sounds delicious!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## survivalistd

USMC TBone said:


> I might have to try that taters and onion combo next time! Sounds delicious!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Yes it does

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

Brisket turned out awesome. Everyone loved it even some of the pickier young'uns. Took about 12.5 hrs for the brisket to fully cook. It was about 9lbs trimmed (15 lbs before I trimmed it, LOL).

Had my dad over (my mom was out of town for the weekend), and my wife's parents and her sister. Great day for some BBQ and pool time. Hope all you AT Smokers are having a great Father's day!























Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Since1985Tx

*Oh man that brisket looks so good!!*


----------



## HbDane

USMC TBone said:


> Got my brisket on the trusty old Weber Kettle just after midnight. Cooking at 225 - 250 F. Once meat hit about 135F started spritzing with 1 part apple cider vinegar and 2 parts apple juice mix. Wrapped the brisket in foil with a little bit of the juice vinegar mix in the foil. Temp was about 175 in the middle of the thickest part. Put it back on the Kettle. Trying to keep temp more in the 250 range now, but the bbq doesn't really want to drop below 265F. Since it's Wrapped with some liquid I think it should be OK at the higher temp.
> 
> Also last night put some Tillamook Pepper Jack, and Tillamook Med. White Cheddar cheese under the smoke to take advantage of being up throughout the night and the outdoor temperature being about 65. Smoked the cheese about 4.5hrs using just hickory pellets in a smoke tube on the gas grill (burners off!). Put the cheese in the fridge for a few hours to cool and so I didn't wake the kids with the vacuum sealer.
> 
> FYI... I have the "Game Saver Sport" model vacuum sealer made by Food Saver brand and it has been pretty good for about 12 yrs now. It'll use the 11" wode rolls of plastic just fine, but I like using the 8" rolls for my 1 lb blocks of cheese. It also has a hose attachment you can use with some food Saver vacuum dishes for if you want to vacuum seal something juicy or marinade some meats under vacuum.
> 
> It's been a busy morning, LOL. I'll try to remember to post some pics of the finished brisket. It's always hard for me to get pics of the finished product because it's serving time and everyone is hungry and it gets a bit crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


That cheese looks phenomenal!!! Not sure why I never thought of smoking cheese. I love cheese


----------



## Razorslick

It looks great. That stuff will make a cat climb a glass wall backwards!!


----------



## pbuck

Dandy cook Tbone!!


----------



## pbuck

HbDane said:


> That cheese looks phenomenal!!! Not sure why I never thought of smoking cheese. I love cheese


Pepper Jack is my favorite. Brick is also really good as well as the normal cheddar. 

Most people, myself included, vacuum seal it and let it mellow out for 2 or 3 weeks. It’s a little acrid if you don’t.


----------



## HbDane

pbuck said:


> Pepper Jack is my favorite. Brick is also really good as well as the normal cheddar.
> 
> Most people, myself included, vacuum seal it and let it mellow out for 2 or 3 weeks. It’s a little acrid if you don’t.


I'm assuming vacuum seal after the smoke, correct? I would definitely want to do a pepper jack or a hatch Chile jack


----------



## pbuck

HbDane said:


> I'm assuming vacuum seal after the smoke, correct? I would definitely want to do a pepper jack or a hatch Chile jack


Yes sir. 

I’m not sure how tbone does his but, after it’s smoked, I like to put mine in the fridge for awhile to get it chilled then I dry it off with a paper towel before sealing. I find that sometimes cheese sweats a little when cooled and if you seal it warm and then stick it in the fridge it will occasionally have some moisture in the sealed bag.


----------



## pbuck

I did these back on 1/19 and theyre still good. It’s usually just the wife and I having a little evening snack so I package it pretty small.


----------



## hokiehunter373

pbuck said:


> As usual, Ish makes me want to move west to his neighborhood. Lol!
> 
> Some serious good looking eats, brother!


Yup, every time he posts I just end up sad I don't live closer to him lol

@USMC TBone that cheese looks amazing!


----------



## USMC TBone

pbuck said:


> Yes sir.
> 
> I’m not sure how tbone does his but, after it’s smoked, I like to put mine in the fridge for awhile to get it chilled then I dry it off with a paper towel before sealing. I find that sometimes cheese sweats a little when cooled and if you seal it warm and then stick it in the fridge it will occasionally have some moisture in the sealed bag.


Yep. I always vacuum seal mine and let sit in the fridge at least a week before trying some. If you try eating some afterwards pretty much all you taste is the smoke flavor on the outside. Letting it sit a week or two after smoking let's the smoke flavor mellow and it also seems to spread out through the rest of the cheese so even the middle of the cheese gets some.

Sometimes I vacuum seal it shortly after smoking it but I try to dry it off with a paper towel before sealing, but sometimes it still gets moisture around the cheese. It definitely sweats during smoking especially if the temp in the smoker gets a little warmer.

This last batch sat in the fridge for about 4 hrs mainly because it came off the smoke at 4am and I didn't want to wake anyone with the noisy vacuum sealer. It sat one a papertowel on a plate, and then I placed a paper towel over it to help absorb some of the moisture as well. It definitely dried the outside off and looked good when I went to seal it up. One time I think I left the cheese in the fridge overnight after smoking but I got busy the next morning and forgot to vacuum seal it until late afternoon. The outside of the cheese/rind had dried out enough to start cracking. It still tasted fine and everything but it definitely had a thicker and drier rind once I got around to eating it. I think putting it in the fridge for about 1 - 4 hrs seems like a good way to go. Let's the cheese cool down so you don't get condensation build upafter sealing it up, and it lefts the smoky cheese sweat dry up a little bit and form about of a rind.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

HbDane said:


> I'm assuming vacuum seal after the smoke, correct? I would definitely want to do a pepper jack or a hatch Chile jack


@HbDane,

When I ask people what type of smoked cheese they'd like to try, or have me smoke for them, pepper jack is the most popular. It also is one of my favorites so I usually try to keep a block or two ready to go in the fridge. The mild flavor of the jack cheese takes the smoke flavor well and the peppers add a nice little bite to it. Other Jack's have come out well too, like Colby Jack (another favorite of mine) and Monterey Jack. I usually do some Cheddar since that's that standby and what people are familiar with, but I like smoking the cheeses you can't find smoked in the store.

Smoking sliced provolone is great too! A slice of smoked provolone on a Sammi has or burger is awesome!

I di try smoking Meunster cheese once but whatever the reddish rind that was already on it developed a bit of a bitter taste.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## HbDane

USMC TBone said:


> @HbDane,
> 
> When I ask people what type of smoked cheese they'd like to try, or have me smoke for them, pepper jack is the most popular. It also is one of my favorites so I usually try to keep a block or two ready to go in the fridge. The mild flavor of the jack cheese takes the smoke flavor well and the peppers add a nice little bite to it. Other Jack's have come out well too, like Colby Jack (another favorite of mine) and Monterey Jack. I usually do some Cheddar since that's that standby and what people are familiar with, but I like smoking the cheeses you can't find smoked in the store.
> 
> Smoking sliced provolone is great too! A slice of smoked provolone on a Sammi has or burger is awesome!
> 
> I di try smoking Meunster cheese once but whatever the reddish rind that was already on it developed a bit of a bitter taste.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Thank you. I'm going to try smoking some cheese soon. I heard you use the term cold smoked, which I'm assuming is so it doesn't melt. So I might have to wait until we get through summer and triple digit temps are in the past


----------



## pbuck

USMC TBone said:


> @HbDane,
> 
> When I ask people what type of smoked cheese they'd like to try, or have me smoke for them, pepper jack is the most popular. It also is one of my favorites so I usually try to keep a block or two ready to go in the fridge. The mild flavor of the jack cheese takes the smoke flavor well and the peppers add a nice little bite to it. Other Jack's have come out well too, like Colby Jack (another favorite of mine) and Monterey Jack. I usually do some Cheddar since that's that standby and what people are familiar with, but I like smoking the cheeses you can't find smoked in the store.
> 
> Smoking sliced provolone is great too! A slice of smoked provolone on a Sammi has or burger is awesome!
> 
> I di try smoking Meunster cheese once but whatever the reddish rind that was already on it developed a bit of a bitter taste.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


I’ve read that the little mozzarella string cheese sticks are really good smoked. Next time I do cheese I’m going to try some. 

I agree, pepper Jack is my favorite. Another one i really like is brick. 

I can’t get decent meat around here but I do have a really sweet Amish cheese shop about 10 minutes away. They have an awesome selection of block cheeses.


----------



## nicko

Vacuum sealer purchased and in transit. I’ll post up a review after it comes and I get to play with it. Have a graduation party to get ready for in August and I want to cook up ribs beforehand and sealed up to reheat on the day of the party.


----------



## iflyskyhigh

nicko said:


> Vacuum sealer purchased and in transit. I’ll post up a review after it comes and I get to play with it. Have a graduation party to get ready for in August and I want to cook up ribs beforehand and sealed up to reheat on the day of the party.


What did you end up ?

I have problems with rib bones sometimes puncturing the bags. At least with the standard Foodsaver bags.

Been looking for heavier duty bags.


----------



## nicko

iflyskyhigh said:


> What did you end up ?
> 
> I have problems with rib bones sometimes puncturing the bags. At least with the standard Foodsaver bags.
> 
> Been looking for heavier duty bags.


Went with this model and some extra bags to go with it. Price won’t have me in tears if it doesn’t work out but it’s got a lot of good reviews.


----------



## USMC TBone

I live in WA state and Tillamook cheese from the OR coast is pretty much the best standard cheese around here. There is a Darigold plant not too far from where I live as well so it's a second choice. Whenever we take a trip to the OR coast in the summer it's almost mandatory to hit the Tillamook Cheese Factory for some free samples, pick up some stuff you might not find in the store and get some of their ice cream as well, LOL.

HBDane, you want to keep the temperature in your smoker ideally under 80 F when smoking the cheese. I have smoked it when it was about 85 F and the cheese sweated a lot more (heat driving some of the oils out of the cheese maybe?) and got really soft. I think it also dries put more when you let it cool before vacuum sealing. Normally I smoke a bunch of cheese in late fall through the spring. It's getting to be 90 - 105 here during the day and about 70'ish at the lowest. When the temp outside is about 50 or below I usually place the cheese on one end of the gas grill and the pellet smoke tube (Amazn Tube, adjustable 12 - 18") on the other side. If the outside temps are 50-70 then I will put a 13x9 cake pan of ice on the grill grates, and the put the cheese on a grate over the ice to help keep it cooled. When I was doing the cheese overnight (since I was already up doing a brisket) it was about 75 outside and the cake pan I use for the ice was being used as a water pan in the Kettle for the brisket, LOL. So I just put the cheese on the grill grate and tube on the other end and put an old temperature probe on the grate between the 2 
blocks of cheese closest to the s.ome tube. The temperature in the grill got to about 82F max, and that was in the last hour or two. I cracked open the lid every now and then to try and cool it a little bit also. The cheese looked like it turned out just fine. Also the harder cheese like cheddar have a bit higher melting point and take a little extra heat before getting too soft and melty. My main concern was the pepper jack which is softer. It got fairly soft at the end but not so much that it started to melt and loose its shape, LOL.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## iflyskyhigh

nicko said:


> View attachment 7422408
> 
> 
> Went with this model and some extra bags to go with it. Price won’t have me in tears if it doesn’t work out but it’s got a lot of good reviews.


Let me know how the bags work with ribs. Mine don’t always fail, but sometimes with Tbones, ribs, etc I’ll have to try a couple times.


----------



## nicko

iflyskyhigh said:


> Let me know how the bags work with ribs. Mine don’t always fail, but sometimes with Tbones, ribs, etc I’ll have to try a couple times.


Might need to keep a file on hand to knock down those sharp edges before bagging.


----------



## chaded

nicko said:


> Vacuum sealer purchased and in transit. I’ll post up a review after it comes and I get to play with it. Have a graduation party to get ready for in August and I want to cook up ribs beforehand and sealed up to reheat on the day of the party.


I just bought one yesterday as well. 









Amazon.com: FoodSaver Vacuum Sealer Machine with Automatic Bag Detection, Sealer Bags and Roll, and Handheld Vacuum Sealer for Airtight Food Storage and Sous Vide, Silver


Amazon.com: FoodSaver Vacuum Sealer Machine with Automatic Bag Detection, Sealer Bags and Roll, and Handheld Vacuum Sealer for Airtight Food Storage and Sous Vide, Silver



www.amazon.com


----------



## nicko

Not sure about you guys but I love me some chicken drumsticks. Have some smoking up right now… Bone sucking sauce on three, basic cracked salt and pepper on two others.


----------



## pbuck

nicko said:


> Might need to keep a file on hand to knock down those sharp edges before bagging.


I’ve had good luck putting folded pieces of paper towel over sharp things like bones. lately I’ve been using strips of freezer paper and it’s worked well too.


----------



## nicko




----------



## Straw

Cooper sharp cheese is another favorite smoked cheese


----------



## HbDane

nicko said:


> View attachment 7422910


Making me hungry as usual 🤤


----------



## Billy H

pbuck said:


> I’ve had good luck putting folded pieces of paper towel over sharp things like bones. lately I’ve been using strips of freezer paper and it’s worked well too.


Yep, saran wrap ( cling film) works really well.


----------



## nicko

Vacuum sealer and extra bags came in this week. Bought four racks of ribs to smoke up, vacuum seal, and freeze up for our son’s graduation party in August. 

This is my first time using a vacuum sealer so I will see how it goes. The BGEs Don’t have the capacity to handle for full racks so this is a job for the WSM.


----------



## nicko

Luckily one rack got a little messed up coming off so I guess I will have to take care of it. 

Seasoned two racks with bone sucking sauce rub and two racks with blues hog. Did the mopping in last hour with stubs sweet and sticky… outstanding!!!!!


----------



## HbDane

Nice looking racks @nicko. I'm throwing an Alaskan blacktail backstrap on the Pit Barrel this evening and then smoking a bone in standing ribeye roast tomorrow.


----------



## nicko

HbDane said:


> Nice looking racks @nicko. I'm throwing an Alaskan blacktail backstrap on the Pit Barrel this evening and then smoking a bone in standing ribeye roast tomorrow.


Sounds outstanding.

I have settled in with a 2-2-1 method for ribs. The extra hour at the beginning seemed to dry them out a little too much for my liking


----------



## survivalistd

HbDane said:


> Nice looking racks @nicko. I'm throwing an Alaskan blacktail backstrap on the Pit Barrel this evening and then smoking a bone in standing ribeye roast tomorrow.


I'm on my way 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## HbDane

survivalistd said:


> I'm on my way
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


You're always invited brother, just bring the beers🍻


----------



## HbDane

nicko said:


> Sounds outstanding.
> 
> I have settled in with a 2-2-1 method for ribs. The extra hour at the beginning seemed to dry them out a little too much for my liking


I have 2 full racks in my deep freezer I need to pull out I'm thinking for 4th, if I do I'll try that 2-2-1, because I agree about the 321 coming out somewhat dry......but I'm also thinking of doing pulled pork or brisket tacos for 4th 🤔


----------



## survivalistd

HbDane said:


> You're always invited brother, just bring the beers


Deers and Beers = cheers

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

For $50, this vacuum sealer ain’t half bad,… I could see a couple bags where air started to enter a little bit at the end of the cycle but these are not going to be stored in the freezer for long extended periods of time.
3 1/2 racks of ribs smoked and shrink wrapped…I ate the other half of that 4th rack. 🤤

I redid the pack on the right. Did not like it too much air


----------



## HbDane

nicko said:


> For $50, this vacuum sealer ain’t half bad,… I could see a couple bags where air started to enter a little bit at the end of the cycle but these are not going to be stored in the freezer for long extended periods of time.
> 3 1/2 racks of ribs smoked and shrink wrapped…I ate the other half of that 4th rack. 🤤
> 
> I redid the pack on the right. Did not like it too much air
> 
> View attachment 7424070
> View attachment 7424071


I need a new one too. My mom bought me one about 10 years ago which was a food saver knock off. Worked great but now is acting like a bitsch


----------



## nicko

Next task will be cooking up and shrink wrapping enough steak meat, onions, and mushrooms for 20+ people in our vacation house for Philly cheesesteaks.


----------



## USMC TBone

nicko said:


> For $50, this vacuum sealer ain’t half bad,… I could see a couple bags where air started to enter a little bit at the end of the cycle but these are not going to be stored in the freezer for long extended periods of time.
> 3 1/2 racks of ribs smoked and shrink wrapped…I ate the other half of that 4th rack.
> 
> I redid the pack on the right. Did not like it too much air
> 
> View attachment 7424070
> View attachment 7424071


Nicko it would be a good idea to check on them in a day or two. I've had a few vacuum sealed packs let air in that looked like they were well sealed then a day or two later they had some air in them. If you're only freezing them for short term then it may not be a big issue...

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H




----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> View attachment 7424192


Love it! Where did you find those?


----------



## pbuck

Billy H said:


> View attachment 7424192


I’ve heard stories about those biker chicks.


----------



## USMC TBone

Just some chicken leg quarters done on the gas grill. Still came put delicious. I tried using my pellet tube, but even with the tube sitting on top of the flavor bars the pellets still went out. I suspect most of the oxygen in the gas grill is getting used to burn the propane and not enough to keep the pellets smoldering. 

Chicken came out great and was a hit all around. Marinated for only about 20 mins in about 2 TBsp canola oil, 2 TBsp Lemon juice and 1 1/2 TBsp of McCormick Sea salt, garlic, and pepper mix. I did 2 with skin on and 2 w/out. Both types still came out delicious. Interestingly the skinned chicken cooked faster and was done about 5 - 10 mins faster than the skinless pieces. The charred piece was the larger skin on piece and I suspect a bunch of fat dripped from under the skin causing a flare up (might be why they cooked quicker?). I think next time I might use olive oil instead, and go with just 1 tbsp of lemon juice, it was a little strong. Still was a delicious experiment. The wife said we need to do this more often and even the younger pickier eaters liked it.
















Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Nothing special but always good!
Homemade baked beans smoked for six hours. 










Loin back pork ribs nice and thick. 



















Granddaughter’s were here for the weekend so Mac & Cheese it was. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

I have used this chicken marinade a couple times now and it has become my go to for chicken.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Did an 11 pound butt on Saturday. Took it to about 180 uncovered. Then put it in a pan with some more seasoning, brown sugar, and butter. Wrapped until 203. Total cook time was 12.5 hours. Into the cooler she went to rest for 2 hours before shredding. Vacuum sealed everything that I didn't snack on while shredding to take with us for our turn of family dinner for 4th of July weekend with 12 people. Can't wait to just thaw them out and enjoy!


----------



## hokiehunter373

HbDane said:


> I need a new one too. My mom bought me one about 10 years ago which was a food saver knock off. Worked great but now is acting like a bitsch


Just saw this deal. No idea how good it is but you can get it half off with this code today: *RBFX9I2P * It has a scale as well.





__





Amazon.com






www.amazon.com


----------



## HbDane

hokiehunter373 said:


> Just saw this deal. No idea how good it is but you can get it half off with this code today: *RBFX9I2P * It has a scale as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com


Awesome, thank you. I appreciate the heads up and the coupon code


----------



## USMC TBone

nicko said:


> I have used this chicken marinade a couple times now and it has become my go to for chicken.
> 
> View attachment 7424670


Thanks Nicko! I'll have to give it a try next time. I might be doing more chicken sometime over the 4th if July weekend 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddie12

After calling 3 local butcher shops I was able to find an 8 lb pork belly. The cure is salt, sugar, garlic, pepper, and jalapeños. It was $3.99 a lb which wasn’t terrible considering the high meat prices right now. To the fridge it goes for a week and then to the Traeger. I saw this idea from a previous post and wanted to give it a shot. Hopefully it turns out. Thanks. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## survivalistd

Eddie12 said:


> After calling 3 local butcher shops I was able to find an 8 lb pork belly. The cure is salt, sugar, garlic, pepper, and jalapeños. It was $3.99 a lb which wasn’t terrible considering the high meat prices right now. To the fridge it goes for a week and then to the Traeger. I saw this idea from a previous post and wanted to give it a shot. Hopefully it turns out. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks nice

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

The only way I make steaks anymore is by reverse searing. These two big Ribeyes were seasoned and two chunks of butter while they smoked at 200 degrees for one hour.









Once the grill got to temps about 3-4 minutes per side. Pure delight








Everyone have a great Fourth of July!!


----------



## USMC TBone

I put chicken leg quarters on the wife's grocery list for this weekend. She told me to just do whatever it was I did last weekend to them, LOL. I finally convinced her that I'll do half with the lemon garlic pepper marinade I created last weekend, and then for the others I'll try Nicko's marinade posted above.

We're just hanging out taking it easy this weekend. If you haven't noticed the Pacific Northwest has been a bit toasty lately.

Hope everyone has a fun and safe 4th!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## tonybart55

So I tried this recipe from Mad Scientist BBQ just the other day and it’s easily the best chicken I’ve ever had. Very simple seasonings, no marinades nor injections needed for this chicken. Below is a picture of the cutting board the next day after I cut up a cold breast to pop in the toaster oven to reheat… even the next day and cold the chicken was still juicy! Also, the skin I got on this chicken was crispy like it had been fried!!

Highly recommend this method!











 https://youtu.be/-JJx4eZNmz4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonybart55

tonybart55 said:


> So I tried this recipe from Mad Scientist BBQ just the other day and it’s easily the best chicken I’ve ever had. Very simple seasonings, no marinades nor injections needed for this chicken. Below is a picture of the cutting board the next day after I cut up a cold breast to pop in the toaster oven to reheat… even the next day and cold the chicken was still juicy! Also, the skin I got on this chicken was crispy like it had been fried!!
> 
> Highly recommend this method!
> 
> View attachment 7426601
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/-JJx4eZNmz4
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can’t leave of a picture of the actual chicken 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

tonybart55 said:


> Can’t leave of a picture of the actual chicken
> 
> View attachment 7426602
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! I like his videos. He does a pretty good job of explaining things well and keeping things simple. That chicken recipe looks as simple as it gets.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## tonybart55

USMC TBone said:


> Nice! I like his videos. He does a pretty good job of explaining things well and keeping things simple. That chicken recipe looks as simple as it gets.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Best part of all, that whole chicken cost me like $3 lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HbDane

Bone in prime rib roast being smoked on my pit barrel cooker. It thawed faster than expected.ill probably do some Chilean Seabass for 4th or some ribs


----------



## Ishi Spirit

HbDane said:


> Bone in prime rib roast being smoked on my pit barrel cooker. It thawed faster than expected.ill probably do some Chilean Seabass for 4th or some ribs
> View attachment 7426941
> View attachment 7426955
> View attachment 7426956
> View attachment 7426957
> View attachment 7426958


Wow! Looks killer


----------



## Eddie12

Smoked cowboy beans on the menu for today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOWHUNTERCOP

Just purchased my first smoker, it will be here next week


----------



## survivalistd

HbDane said:


> Bone in prime rib roast being smoked on my pit barrel cooker. It thawed faster than expected.ill probably do some Chilean Seabass for 4th or some ribs
> View attachment 7426941
> View attachment 7426955
> View attachment 7426956
> View attachment 7426957
> View attachment 7426958


You better be saving some if that for thd hunt. Looks great brother. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## survivalistd

Eddie12 said:


> Smoked cowboy beans on the menu for today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's looks awesome right there

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## HbDane

survivalistd said:


> You better be saving some if that for thd hunt. Looks great brother.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


I'm bringing the pit barrel when we go. So I'll be cooking something up for us


----------



## nicko

Keeping it simple tomorrow. Burgers and dogs, chicken drumsticks. I've tried different seasonings but for me, nothing beats cracked salt and cracked pepper on drumsticks.


----------



## wisesteve

I’ve been kicking tires on offset stick burner lately. Got 2 Pit Boss pellet smokers. I love them, but starting to give attitudes. So I went with Oklahoma Joe’s Longhorn reverse flow. Cooking it in as I write. 
New direction with natural wood. Hope it works out!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HbDane

Ishi Spirit said:


> Wow! Looks killer


Thank you Ishi !!


----------



## 8025952

Man I'd love a better smoker I'm running a coal vertical but archery brakes me enough lol. Just did some short ribs. Really makes me want to buy a nice stick burner every time I cook.


----------



## survivalistd

HbDane said:


> I'm bringing the pit barrel when we go. So I'll be cooking something up for us


Nice 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

I finally decided to call a Yoder dealer in Lincoln Nebraska last evening and he just received the Y640 tank like pellet grills the same day. He had to check his books to see if they were already sold and that he would call back.
Never heard anything and thought I missed my chance. This morning around 7:30 he called and had two available and wouldn’t get his next order till December……. I said please save one I’ll be there by 1:30. The Mrs and I quickly got things in order and started the 3 1/2 hrs trip. Took this pic at Cabelas in Omaha.
Wow it’s super heavy and will have to wait for the troops to arrive to get it out of the truck so I can start the assembly. 
More later after the build and first burn 🔥


----------



## Since1985Tx

BOWHUNTERCOP said:


> Just purchased my first smoker, it will be here next week


_Looks very similar to the one my father had when I was younger! He went through those 55 gallon drum pits every two years...Bottom would always rot out..and usually became a wasp condo.
Man I can still taste what would be coming up tomorrow the 4th of July if he was still alive!! Good memories._


----------



## RavinHood

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HbDane

RavinHood said:


> View attachment 7427317
> 
> View attachment 7427318
> 
> View attachment 7427319
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's one helluva set up and spread you got there!! Looks amazing


----------



## survivalistd

HbDane said:


> That's one helluva set up and spread you got there!! Looks amazing


You better buy that set up and bring it to camp 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

So i did ribs yesterday and i made an extra rack because i want to try out the new vacuum sealer. One look at the bones and i knew they would poke through the plastic. I didn’t want to wrap anything else around it because im going to try the warm water thing that was talked about previously in this thread. So, i just pulled the bones out. I just held down on both sides of the bone and ripped it out. Pretty easy and the rib held together.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

RavinHood said:


> View attachment 7427317
> 
> View attachment 7427318
> 
> View attachment 7427319
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome looking spread!


----------



## USMC TBone

Some more chicken legs for dinner tonight. The wife baked some beans, and made some green beans with onion and bacon.

Got some pork belly curing in a brine for bacon. Should be able to smoke it up Wed or Thurs evening.

Got a corned beef brisket thawing. Will soak it I water overnight and smoke tomorrow to make pastrami.

Made some venison steaks last night too. The grills busy this weekend  I cooked them up on the gas grill but had a couple chunks of apple wood over the flavor bars for smoke.





































Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

Pastrami turned out great. Sampled some while cutting and set some aside for my guinea pigs at work. The rest got vacuum sealed and frozen for a fishing/camping trip with a bunch of veteran buddies at the end of the month. Should smoking up my bacon tomorrow or Thurs evening. Looking forward to seeing how my homemade bacon turns out!
















Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

USMC TBone said:


> Some more chicken legs for dinner tonight. The wife baked some beans, and made some green beans with onion and bacon.
> 
> Got some pork belly curing in a brine for bacon. Should be able to smoke it up Wed or Thurs evening.
> 
> Got a corned beef brisket thawing. Will soak it I water overnight and smoke tomorrow to make pastrami.
> 
> Made some venison steaks last night too. The grills busy this weekend  I cooked them up on the gas grill but had a couple chunks of apple wood over the flavor bars for smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


If you tried it, wondering how you liked the chicken marinade recipe I posted a couple pages back. I like it best on chicken thighs and thin cutlets.


----------



## USMC TBone

It turned out pretty good I'd say. Had almost like a mild teriyaki flavor to it with the sugar, and soy sauce in it. I didn't have any balsamic vinegar so used apple cider vinegar as a substitute. It also might have benefitted from a longer marinade time. I only marinaded it for about 30 - 45 mins. I think 2hr - 4 hrs would have helped give it a stronger flavor. Honestly just the chicken being cooked over fire seems to be its own delicious flavor, LOL.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

off topic....
18th Annual Deer Contest Registration underway - get-in while the gettin' is good .... click below.....








Archery Talk Forum







www.archerytalk.com


----------



## nicko

Smaller brisket flat… A little under 3 pounds with straight up salt and pepper seasoning about to go on. Using cherrywood for smoke.


----------



## Eddie12

My pork belly turned out pretty good. I wish it had a little more flavor but it does have a little kick from the jalapeños. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8025952

Did a chuck roast, kind of pulled smoked philly cheese steak I guess. lol pretty much meat cheese and onion sandwich.


----------



## nicko

That sandwich looks great!


----------



## 8025952

nicko said:


> That sandwich looks great!


Thanks was an experiment that turned out good. I think next time I'll make it like an Italian beef style.


----------



## USMC TBone

My first Crack at making bacon turned out well. The pork belly I got was more like scraps so it was odd shapes, but followed the AmazingRibs.com recipe using a wet brine cure. I'd definitely do it again. Trying to find some more pork belly, but better slab pieces this time.

Brined
on July 4th, smoked it up on the 8th and sampled the ends. The ends were definitely pretty strong and had a really sweet flavor, would be good for putting in some beans or cooking with! Fried up some inner slices for breakfast this morning and it was great. Had that familiar bacon flavor but much better than any store bought stuff! I used apple wood chunks and charcoal to smoke on my trusty Weber Kettle. Keeping the Kettle about 225 - 250 it took about 1.5 hrs for the thinner pieces and about 2.5 hrs for the largest piece to smoke the pork to 150.























Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## HbDane

Anybody ever smoke a deer heart? I have one from my doe I shot late season last year. I usually cast iron skillet with onions and peppers. But wondering if smoking it is recommended or not


----------



## 8025952

HbDane said:


> Anybody ever smoke a deer heart? I have one from my doe I shot late season last year. I usually cast iron skillet with onions and peppers. But wondering if smoking it is recommended or not


Probably the leanest cut ever lol very short cook time if ya did. But I say it's always worth a try, can always order a pizza if it fails.


----------



## USMC TBone

Found a better source for pork belly than the local carniceria (Spanish for meat shop basically). US Foods, Chef's Store had these guys in their fridge. Said the local stores grab this to make their own bacon. Price was the same as the carniceria about $4/lb, but this is a nice slab where the meat and fat is layered, also the skin has been trimmed off so one less step for me.

Let there be bacon! _angels start to sing_

I know the price sounds steep, but around here prices have climbed since last summer. Hoping as things get a bit more normal that it will start coming down again.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## tonybart55

8025952 said:


> Probably the leanest cut ever lol very short cook time if ya did. But I say it's always worth a try, can always order a pizza if it fails.





HbDane said:


> Anybody ever smoke a deer heart? I have one from my doe I shot late season last year. I usually cast iron skillet with onions and peppers. But wondering if smoking it is recommended or not


I’ve never cooked deer heart in general, but as 802 said, it is really lean. I would assume smoking it might dry it out unless some sort of fat was added to it somehow. If you have a pellet smoker that can get really how you can always try using it like a grill and cook it at a really hot temp but idk how much smoke flavor it would have to it that way. Again, I’ve never cooked deer heart, but I’ve always seen it done in a cast iron skillet like you cook it lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HbDane

tonybart55 said:


> I’ve never cooked deer heart in general, but as 802 said, it is really lean. I would assume smoking it might dry it out unless some sort of fat was added to it somehow. If you have a pellet smoker that can get really how you can always try using it like a grill and cook it at a really hot temp but idk how much smoke flavor it would have to it that way. Again, I’ve never cooked deer heart, but I’ve always seen it done in a cast iron skillet like you cook it lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll probably stick to the way I've done it before on cast iron with butter, onions and peppers.


----------



## survivalistd

HbDane said:


> I'll probably stick to the way I've done it before on cast iron with butter, onions and peppers.


Eat it raw like in the movies

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## HbDane

survivalistd said:


> Eat it raw like in the movies
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


😂 And drink the blood from the neck too right 🤣


----------



## 8025952

Doing some spares in the rain, ps if you ever can't find your clamp for your fletching jig check the pantry. Your significant other might be like mine.


----------



## HbDane

8025952 said:


> Doing some spares in the rain, ps if you ever can't find your clamp for your fletching jig check the pantry. Your significant other might be like mine.
> View attachment 7430727
> View attachment 7430728


🤣 🤣 😂😂😂😂


----------



## Ishi Spirit

The burning in starts now! I was under the weather this week plus waiting for the grease shield and cover to arrive. So far very impressed on the quality and features. My old Grillgrates will work perfect on this machine and will try direct grilling soon.
My daughter is getting a pizza stone this afternoon do me so hopefully tonight the first cook will be pizza.









This is the heat diffuser with the removable door for direct grilling.


----------



## survivalistd

HbDane said:


> And drink the blood from the neck too right


I'm glad your my hunting buddy 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

wisesteve said:


> I’ve been kicking tires on offset stick burner lately. Got 2 Pit Boss pellet smokers. I love them, but starting to give attitudes. So I went with Oklahoma Joe’s Longhorn reverse flow. Cooking it in as I write.
> New direction with natural wood. Hope it works out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I’ve been primarily using a stick burner for years. Love it. A little more work but worth the effort. I use all kinds of different woods that are not readily available in pellet form, mostly cut and split right here at home. For long cooks I’ll add a little hardwood lump at times, never briquettes.


----------



## USMC TBone

If I ever get an offset stick burner it would be a OK Joe verse flow, because you can set the chimney and baffles up for either direct or reverse flow. And the price. For a cheaper offset it really is the best bang for the buck even if you end up do a few mods to help control air flow and leakage. It may not be built as heavy or well as a $1,200 + custom or other brand named offset, but it's definitely built better than any of the cheaper offsets I've seen like the Char Broiler or Next Grills.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## mckbcat2000

HbDane said:


> Bone in prime rib roast being smoked on my pit barrel cooker. It thawed faster than expected.ill probably do some Chilean Seabass for 4th or some ribs
> View attachment 7426941
> View attachment 7426955
> View attachment 7426956
> View attachment 7426957
> View attachment 7426958



Did you pull that off at a certain internal temp? Looks great.


----------



## HbDane

mckbcat2000 said:


> Did you pull that off at a certain internal temp? Looks great.


Yes, 125° then I let it rest for 30 minutes


----------



## ASeriousHunter

You guys are talking about Oklahoma Joe's smokers. They are owned by Brinkmann. If you want the original heavy ones before they sold to Brinkmann, check out Horizon Smokers in Perry OK. It is his brother still making them like they used to.😁 It takes a really long time to burn one of those out.


----------



## RandyNight

8025952 said:


> Doing some spares in the rain, ps if you ever can't find your clamp for your fletching jig check the pantry. Your significant other might be like mine.


Tell her to buy a few more chip clips and then you can fletch faster!


----------



## tonybart55

So I’m about to smoke a pork butt this week and I have some butcher paper from a brisket I did a few weeks ago. I’m curious if anyone has wrapped pork butt in butcher paper instead of aluminum. I’m sure someone has and I plan of trying it but I’m curious how it turned out for anyone else??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

tonybart55 said:


> So I’m about to smoke a pork butt this week and I have some butcher paper from a brisket I did a few weeks ago. I’m curious if anyone has wrapped pork butt in butcher paper instead of aluminum. I’m sure someone has and I plan of trying it but I’m curious how it turned out for anyone else??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven’t but my neighbor does his that way. He does his brisket pretty much the same too. He does cooks for catering and sometimes has 2 large stick burners going at one time so he’s no weekend hack. If it didn’t work he wouldn’t be using it. I’m fact, I’m going to try it on my next butt. I’ve never wrapped mine.


----------



## sigma_pete

Tried a few new things today. Used pecan for the first time to smoke a block of cream cheese, 2 lbs of peaches, 4 lbs of kielbasa and 5 lbs of country style ribs.

The cream cheese was rubbed in olive oil and coated in my dry rub mix that I use for pulled pork. This is my first time doing smoked cream cheese and I don’t know how it came out yet. The plan is to have some with pretzel crisp crackers for evening snack tomorrow. 

I almost always have extra room in the smoker so I will usually throw on some kielbasa for mid smoke lunch/snack and leftovers. I didn’t have any of my favorite brand in the freezer so I picked up a different brand from Aldi while I was there this morning. It was pretty good and everyone liked liked the pecan flavor, it was pronounced but a lot milder than the hickory or oak that I usually use.

Aldi didn’t have any country style ribs that weren’t predominantly made from loin so I picked up a pork butt and cut my own instead. I prepped them with a light coating of homemade blackberry habanero bbq sauce and a sprinkling of rub made mostly of salt, pepper and garlic. After 3.5 hours in the smoker, I tossed with more bbq sauce before plating.

I also halved and smoked a half dozen fresh peaches for a new low carb bbq sauce recipe that I am trying out. I thought I’d be scooping the cooked peaches out of their skins with a spoon but the insides didn’t soften during the smoking process, so they were kind of a pain to peel. Plus, the olive oil in the sauce emulsified in the blender when I puréed everything. It made 3 ball jars of sauce, so hopefully the flavors will develop and get even tastier after sitting for a few days.

I forgot to take before and after pictures, but here’s my dinner plate. The dollop of orangish sauce by my fork is the peach bbq sauce.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonybart55

sigma_pete said:


> Tried a few new things today. Used pecan for the first time to smoke a block of cream cheese, 2 lbs of peaches, 4 lbs of kielbasa and 5 lbs of country style ribs.
> 
> The cream cheese was rubbed in olive oil and coated in my dry rub mix that I use for pulled pork. This is my first time doing smoked cream cheese and I don’t know how it came out yet. The plan is to have some with pretzel crisp crackers for evening snack tomorrow.
> 
> I almost always have extra room in the smoker so I will usually throw on some kielbasa for mid smoke lunch/snack and leftovers. I didn’t have any of my favorite brand in the freezer so I picked up a different brand from Aldi while I was there this morning. It was pretty good and everyone liked liked the pecan flavor, it was pronounced but a lot milder than the hickory or oak that I usually use.
> 
> Aldi didn’t have any country style ribs that weren’t predominantly made from loin so I picked up a pork butt and cut my own instead. I prepped them with a light coating of homemade blackberry habanero bbq sauce and a sprinkling of rub made mostly of salt, pepper and garlic. After 3.5 hours in the smoker, I tossed with more bbq sauce before plating.
> 
> I also halved and smoked a half dozen fresh peaches for a new low carb bbq sauce recipe that I am trying out. I thought I’d be scooping the cooked peaches out of their skins with a spoon but the insides didn’t soften during the smoking process, so they were kind of a pain to peel. Plus, the olive oil in the sauce emulsified in the blender when I puréed everything. It made 3 ball jars of sauce, so hopefully the flavors will develop and get even tastier after sitting for a few days.
> 
> I forgot to take before and after pictures, but here’s my dinner plate. The dollop of orangish sauce by my fork is the peach bbq sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You’ll have to let us know how the cream cheese is.

Also, did you make the blackberry habanero bbq sauce or did you buy it? Sounds delicious.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Funny you said about the cream cheese, I did the same thing. Forgot the olive oil though. One on the left is with everything but the bagel seasoning. One on the right is with honey hog. The EBTB is fantastic. Would be amazing with some fish or lox. The honey hog is good too but could be improved. I’ll be curious to see how it tastes a few days later 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davem

1st attempt on the new Traeger, turned out good. Did some chicken breast and they where good. Just did boneless pork ribs yesterday and to get them to 204 internal temp they got a little dry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Was off work today with every intention to go do some stand work. Got as far as pulling three cards and decided it was too damn hot. So I started fooling around in the kitchen, fired up the stick burner and put together a quick meatloaf with a gooey center of pepper jack and some bacon I fried up. Been a while since I did one of these. Sometimes the unplanned is the best.


----------



## pbuck

Mom!!! The meatloaf!!! ….!!!!! 

Dang that looks good _^^_


----------



## davem

Billy H said:


> View attachment 7438698
> Was off work today with every intention to go do some stand work. Got as far as pulling three cards and decided it was too damn hot. So I started fooling around in the kitchen, fired up the stick burner and put together a quick meatloaf with a gooey center of pepper jack and some bacon I fried up. Been a while since I did one of these. Sometimes the unplanned is the best.
> View attachment 7438699


You really need to share the recipe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

davem said:


> You really need to share the recipe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Not much to it. 3 to 1 ratio burger to pork sausage. Then just your normal loaf ,, grated onions , eggs, bread crumbs, garlic powder, salt pepper. With this one I added a bit of red pepper flakes and cooked bacon,thick shredded pepper jack. Mix everything but the cheese and bacon. Lay down a base put your cheese and bacon on then use rest of mix to cover. Make sure it’s sealed up good with plenty of meat all the way around. Smoke with hickory at 235 till she hits 160. You can add a glaze at the end if you want.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

I’ve only used the new Yoder for grilling but tonight the menu called for Reversed Seared Venison inner loins. 
This new rub that can be used as is or mixed with beer and used as a marinade. 










Mixed up and let them brew for 5 hours. 










Smoked for one hour then pulled till the grill reached temps. 










Seared 4 minutes per side. 










Money shot and very tasty. Iowa also grows awesome Sweet Corn. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sigma_pete

tonybart55 said:


> You’ll have to let us know how the cream cheese is.
> 
> Also, did you make the blackberry habanero bbq sauce or did you buy it? Sounds delicious.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The cream cheese came out really well. The pecan smoke flavor is very forward on both the nose and taste buds without being overpowering. The spice rub heat is pretty intense. The kids and I liked it but my significant other didn’t. 

The blackberry habanero bbq sauce was homemade. I made several bottles about a year ago and this was the last of it. I’m sure it was an improvisation inspired by some other recipe. I’m not sure if I could recreate it again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vincenzokr

Z vepřového plece se dělalo vytažené maso a pak z něj hamburgery


----------



## pbuck

^^^^I have no idea what it is but I do know it looks darn good. Lol!


----------



## Ishi Spirit

vincenzokr said:


> Z vepřového plece se dělalo vytažené maso a pak z něj hamburgery


Explain what you have here! Looks great


----------



## USMC TBone

I'd say it looks like pulled pork sandwiches. Google translate confirms my theory 

Translation from Czech: "the pork shoulder was made of pulled meat and then burgers from"

It looks great @vincenzokr !! BBQ'd meat must be a universal language.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## tonybart55

vincenzokr said:


> Z vepřového plece se dělalo vytažené maso a pak z něj hamburgery


This is why I like food! Yes I’m 300 lbs but that’s not the true reason lol I love food because as USMC TBone said, it’s the Universal Language. everyone can get behind food. Especially this man’s Pulled pork!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

9# butt on BGE life support lol!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Looks good...

Did 7lbs of jerky earlier this week...came home from work yesterday and there were about 5 pieces left....my son and all his buddies did a number on it....I guess that's what we do it for.....LOL...pastrami plans this weekend...


----------



## nicko

Grad party this weekend but I did my smoking a few weeks ago. 5 lbs of ribs smoked cooked up and vacuum sealed. Worked out great on vaca last week for cheesesteaks that we cooked up in advance and reheated in a pot of boiling water. Definitely the way to go when you don’t want to stand watch over a smoker with guests.

Last night for dinner did some smoked chorizo sausage with peppers and onions. Gonna have to do more of that.


----------



## Dakota28

12-Ringer said:


> Thanks to Nicko and his new Green Egg there has been a bunch of smokehouse talk recently, so much so over the last 24hours that I had to go out and roll me a fattie....
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> During
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre smoke
> 
> 
> In the smoker now....can't wait
> 
> I was on such a roll I forget to snap shots before "the roll" - once the bacon weave was complete and seasoned, with the sausage rolled over top, I slather the sausage wtih Sweet Baby Rays Original BBQ sauce, on topo of the slather goes pepperjack cheese, spinach, red onion and garlic. Roll the sausage UP, roll the bacon weave down - season again - I have become a HUGE fan of the Kansas City Rub that Open Season produces - can grab it lots of places, even Cabelas now. Their seasons are not nearly sa salty as many others on teh market.
> 
> It's in the smoke house now, holding a solid 210 degree temp with a heavy hickory/pecan smoke - couple hours (internal temp of 160) I'll pull that baby out and brush with a bit of a sweeter sauce, Sweet Baby Rays Honey Blend. Whole fattie didn't run me $25 and will taste like a MILLION bucks - even hada little left over for ac couple chubbies.... 😉
> 
> PIcs of the finished product later...
> 
> If you're a smoker - share some of your craft!!!
> 
> Joe


Definitely getting some beer and trying this !!


----------



## nicko

Dakota28 said:


> Definitely getting some beer and trying this !!


This makes it sound like you don't already have beer.


----------



## USMC TBone

The OP (original post) that kicked this thread off over 6 yrs ago and now almost has 10,000 posts!

That being said I still haven't rolled and smoked one of these fatties. I think part of me is afraid I'll love it so much I'll eat the whole thing and then die of a heart attack, LOL.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

USMC TBone said:


> The OP (original post) that kicked this thread off over 6 yrs ago and now almost has 10,000 posts!
> 
> That being said I still haven't rolled and smoked one of these fatties. I think part of me is afraid I'll love it so much I'll eat the whole thing and then die of a heart attack, LOL.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


I haven’t made one either. My wife would only eat one piece then I’d be left with the rest and believe me, I’m fatty enough that I don’t need any extra help.


----------



## USMC TBone

pbuck said:


> I haven’t made one either. My wife would only eat one piece then I’d be left with the rest and believe me, I’m fatty enough that I don’t need any extra help.


LOL same here. She'd probably try a piece and say it's good, then leave the rest for me.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## HbDane

I've never smoked that kind of fattie.....but f I did I'd probably smoke the other fattie first so I can savor this fattie after 😂


----------



## hokiehunter373

I didn't think my wife would wanna eat one either but she's now my biggest advocate for making them lol. Just do it gents!


----------



## jager69

They are awesome, and disgusting at the same time! As others have said, my wife is not a big fan and leaves me to sign my own death warrant.


----------



## pbuck

14# of summer sausage ready to hit the MES tomorrow morning. 

Hopefully the thunderstorms hold off till I get them done. 










Moving right along. 10 deg to go and storms are holding off….so far. 

It’s hot enough outside, (90) that I almost could have just cooked them ON TOP of the MES.


----------



## pbuck

Sausages are out and a pan of smoked bourbon/molasses cowboy beans are in.


----------



## pbuck

Bean Mission aborted. Storms are rolling in. Hopefully will restart tomorrow morning. 

Least I got my sausage done.


----------



## USMC TBone

That's a shame. Those beans sounded and looked amazing. Hopefully it turns out great later on.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

USMC TBone said:


> That's a shame. Those beans sounded and looked amazing. Hopefully it turns out great later on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Random google recipe. They just sounded good! We’re having a party on our boat dock tomorrow and I wanted something different besides spinach dip lol! 









Smoked Bourbon Molasses Cowboy Beans


Print Recipe This is a recipe I have been making for some time now. My cowboy beans are always a big hit, but today I decided to utilize my new smoker and give them an added twist. If you don’t have a smoker, you can easily do these in a slow cooker, cast iron dutch oven or even on the stop...




gregkantner.com


----------



## Ishi Spirit

pbuck said:


> Sausages are out and a pan of smoked bourbon/molasses cowboy beans are in.


Those look very good👍🏼 They are my to do list


----------



## pbuck

Storms blew through so I stuck the beans back in around 7. 

Having a dam good 12% peanut butter stout after a day of smokin.


----------



## KineKilla

Garlic & parmesan crusted salmon tonight on the Traeger. Added in a fresh salad from the garden and some rice pilaf. It was a fantastic dinner.










Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

KineKilla said:


> Garlic & parmesan crusted salmon tonight on the Traeger. Added in a fresh salad from the garden and some rice pilaf. It was a fantastic dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


Wow that sounds fantastic! I love salad and I like garlic&parmesan 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## tonybart55

KineKilla said:


> Garlic & parmesan crusted salmon tonight on the Traeger. Added in a fresh salad from the garden and some rice pilaf. It was a fantastic dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


Are those purple bell peppers??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

Looks like purple bell peppers to me. My parents have some in their garden too.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla

They are purple bells and they are excellent. We planted green, red and purple this year. Took them some time to get going but we are eating bell peppers in some form just about every day now.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## tonybart55

USMC TBone said:


> Looks like purple bell peppers to me. My parents have some in their garden too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk





KineKilla said:


> They are purple bells and they are excellent. We planted green, red and purple this year. Took them some time to get going but we are eating bell peppers in some form just about every day now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


Do they taste any different? Or is it just aesthetics?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla

They're a bit on the sweeter side but still just bell peppers in general. They're white on the inside which was surprising to me.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Smoked up some salsa yesterday. So good. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

I’m still learning the YS640 and I haven’t smoked anything yet but I’ll be smoking a pork butt this weekend.
One thing I’m really enjoying is the removable shield to allow for more fire grilling. Reverse Seared pork chops and giant Porterhouse Steaks. Hot dogs were for the granddaughter 😂
















Baked Beans









First time smoking cream cheese topped with pepper jelly.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Ishi Spirit said:


> I’m still learning the YS640 and I haven’t smoked anything yet but I’ll be smoking a pork butt this weekend.
> One thing I’m really enjoying is the removable shield to allow for more fire grilling. Reverse Seared pork chops and giant Porterhouse Steaks. Hot dogs were for the granddaughter 😂
> View attachment 7451164
> 
> View attachment 7451165
> 
> Baked Beans
> View attachment 7451166
> 
> 
> First time smoking cream cheese topped with pepper jelly.
> View attachment 7451167


How'd you like that cream cheese, buddy? I need to do some more.

Neighbor just gave me a metric ton of tomatoes and some jalapenos so I'll be doing some more salsa this weekend and might do some marinara as well. Need to do some jerky but I won't have room on the smoker lol so might just have to break out the dehydrator.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

hokiehunter373 said:


> How'd you like that cream cheese, buddy? I need to do some more.
> 
> Neighbor just gave me a metric ton of tomatoes and some jalapenos so I'll be doing some more salsa this weekend and might do some marinara as well. Need to do some jerky but I won't have room on the smoker lol so might just have to break out the dehydrator.


I wasn’t super crazy about it but I grabbed a coffee based rub by accident 👎🏼 I’ll try it again with a different rub and hopefully better results.


----------



## sigma_pete

Made a “french toast” bake using various leftovers today including pecan smoked cream cheese, pork sausage, Kings Hawaiian hamburger buns, and blueberries. Even though I only had a little bit of cream cheese, it added quiet a bit of smokiness. The kiddos loved it and asked that I add it to the weekend rotation.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

hokiehunter373 said:


> Smoked up some salsa yesterday. So good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Fantastic!


----------



## tonybart55

sigma_pete said:


> Made a “french toast” bake using various leftovers today including pecan smoked cream cheese, pork sausage, Kings Hawaiian hamburger buns, and blueberries. Even though I only had a little bit of cream cheese, it added quiet a bit of smokiness. The kiddos loved it and asked that I add it to the weekend rotation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man that looks good!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Billy H said:


> Fantastic!


After giving away 20ish tomatoes and having to discard some others, I smoked up 7.5# of tomatoes, a bunch of onions, and some garlic and jalapeños. Made a few more jars of absolutely amazing salsa and my first crack at homemade marinara. First taste of marinara seemed great but I’ll know for sure later this week. The salsa won’t be around long.



















Got busy and didn’t get pics of the finished products 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Tell me more about the salsa. Would like to give it a go but need some details


----------



## hokiehunter373

Billy H said:


> Tell me more about the salsa. Would like to give it a go but need some details


My recipe is for every 1 pound of tomatoes add:

1/4 C red onion
1.5 jalapenos
6 cloves of garlic
1 C cilantro
1/2 limes worth of juice
Salt

I probably end up doing more onion than that I'd guess but I rarely measure things and just grab what looks right. Normal recipe calls for more lime juice but it's easy enough to add some at the end to get it dialed in to your liking that I like to start off on the light side. I think the key to getting the flavor how you like it is getting the lime juice and salt right.

I basically quarter or halve your tomatoes and onions. Halve your jalapenos. Throw the garlic on some foil. Smoker set to 225 and cook everything for 1.5-2 hours. Put the jalapeno in a food processor first because for some reason they hate getting diced up. When you have them about how you want them, add the onion and do the same, then the tomatoes and all the juice that comes with them. Lastly add your salt, cilantro and lime juice. Get out the chips and eat a meals worth while "dialing it in" 🤣. I'd guess a pounds worth of tomatoes makes about a regular mason jar but I usually end up doing 2-4 pounds and getting several mason jars. They don't last long in our house and it's way better than even the "fresh" looking store bought stuff. I know some people put olive oil on the vegetables and will even season them before smoking. I haven't messed with that yet and don't see any reason to right now.


----------



## nicko

Haven’t checked in for a bit but our son‘s graduation party went off great… The five racks of ribs I made I thought might’ve been a little overkill but people devoured them. On a rare occasion for one of our parties, we actually hit on all cylinders and every bit of food went. Literally zero leftovers which never happens.

Labor Day weekend coming up and might look to do ribs again. Pretty simple and nothing crazy but all I do is bone suckin’ sauce rub on the ribs to season them both sides and then Stubbs sweet and sticky barbecue sauce in the last hour.


----------



## USMC TBone

hokiehunter373 said:


> My recipe is for every 1 pound of tomatoes add:
> 
> 1/4 C red onion
> 1.5 jalapenos
> 6 cloves of garlic
> 1 C cilantro
> 1/2 limes worth of juice
> Salt
> 
> I probably end up doing more onion than that I'd guess but I rarely measure things and just grab what looks right. Normal recipe calls for more lime juice but it's easy enough to add some at the end to get it dialed in to your liking that I like to start off on the light side. I think the key to getting the flavor how you like it is getting the lime juice and salt right.
> 
> I basically quarter or halve your tomatoes and onions. Halve your jalapenos. Throw the garlic on some foil. Smoker set to 225 and cook everything for 1.5-2 hours. Put the jalapeno in a food processor first because for some reason they hate getting diced up. When you have them about how you want them, add the onion and do the same, then the tomatoes and all the juice that comes with them. Lastly add your salt, cilantro and lime juice. Get out the chips and eat a meals worth while "dialing it in" [emoji1787]. I'd guess a pounds worth of tomatoes makes about a regular mason jar but I usually end up doing 2-4 pounds and getting several mason jars. They don't last long in our house and it's way better than even the "fresh" looking store bought stuff. I know some people put olive oil on the vegetables and will even season them before smoking. I haven't messed with that yet and don't see any reason to right now.


When I make salsa I pretty much measure by eyeball, LOL. Does it need more white (onions), or more green and **** (jalepenoes) and etc. Then finish or tune by taste testing. I haven't tried smoked salsa but I might have to next time! And yes homemade salsa always test better than store bought, mainly because you can tune the flavor and spiciness to your taste buds. I normally use the same ingredients as you but sometimes I'll add a little black pepper. I used to also through in a little tequila with the lime juice but my wife claimed it gave her tongue a tingly sensation and wasn't a fan of that.

On another note I went on offshore combo (salmon & rockfish) fishing charter out of Wesport, WA this past weekend. Everyone on the boat limited out on Salmon which doesn't normally happen, but they were biting like crazy and we had a decent ratio of keepers (hatchery only, wild ones have to be released). Then we caught the boats limit in rockfish within an hour. Even lost a few fish to sharks harassing our fish as we reeled then in. Was a great day. Now I've got salmon filleted, and rockfish fillets in the freezer. Definitely some smoked fish in my near future!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Went to Pittsburgh Pa. for our anniversary and decided to spend a few more $$ at a butcher shop near the hotel. The tri tip is going into the freezer and I’m looking at Thursday or Friday for the brisket. 











The beer…


----------



## rcobb22

12-Ringer said:


> Thanks to Nicko and his new Green Egg there has been a bunch of smokehouse talk recently, so much so over the last 24hours that I had to go out and roll me a fattie....
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> During
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre smoke
> 
> 
> In the smoker now....can't wait
> 
> I was on such a roll I forget to snap shots before "the roll" - once the bacon weave was complete and seasoned, with the sausage rolled over top, I slather the sausage wtih Sweet Baby Rays Original BBQ sauce, on topo of the slather goes pepperjack cheese, spinach, red onion and garlic. Roll the sausage UP, roll the bacon weave down - season again - I have become a HUGE fan of the Kansas City Rub that Open Season produces - can grab it lots of places, even Cabelas now. Their seasons are not nearly sa salty as many others on teh market.
> 
> It's in the smoke house now, holding a solid 210 degree temp with a heavy hickory/pecan smoke - couple hours (internal temp of 160) I'll pull that baby out and brush with a bit of a sweeter sauce, Sweet Baby Rays Honey Blend. Whole fattie didn't run me $25 and will taste like a MILLION bucks - even hada little left over for ac couple chubbies.... 😉
> 
> PIcs of the finished product later...
> 
> If you're a smoker - share some of your craft!!!
> 
> Joe





12-Ringer said:


> Thanks to Nicko and his new Green Egg there has been a bunch of smokehouse talk recently, so much so over the last 24hours that I had to go out and roll me a fattie....
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> During
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre smoke
> 
> 
> In the smoker now....can't wait
> 
> I was on such a roll I forget to snap shots before "the roll" - once the bacon weave was complete and seasoned, with the sausage rolled over top, I slather the sausage wtih Sweet Baby Rays Original BBQ sauce, on topo of the slather goes pepperjack cheese, spinach, red onion and garlic. Roll the sausage UP, roll the bacon weave down - season again - I have become a HUGE fan of the Kansas City Rub that Open Season produces - can grab it lots of places, even Cabelas now. Their seasons are not nearly sa salty as many others on teh market.
> 
> It's in the smoke house now, holding a solid 210 degree temp with a heavy hickory/pecan smoke - couple hours (internal temp of 160) I'll pull that baby out and brush with a bit of a sweeter sauce, Sweet Baby Rays Honey Blend. Whole fattie didn't run me $25 and will taste like a MILLION bucks - even hada little left over for ac couple chubbies.... 😉
> 
> PIcs of the finished product later...
> 
> If you're a smoker - share some of your craft!!!
> 
> Joe


Looks good


----------



## hokiehunter373

USMC TBone said:


> When I make salsa I *pretty much measure by eyeball*, LOL. Does it need more white (onions), or more green and **** (jalepenoes) and etc. Then finish or tune by taste testing. I haven't tried smoked salsa but I might have to next time! And yes homemade salsa always test better than store bought, mainly because you can tune the flavor and spiciness to your taste buds. I normally use the same ingredients as you but sometimes I'll add a little black pepper. I used to also through in a little tequila with the lime juice but my wife claimed it gave her tongue a tingly sensation and wasn't a fan of that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Spot on. I try to have a recipe for times like these when people are curious but eyeballing is the way I do just about everything


----------



## hokiehunter373

Alright gents I’ve got a crappy problem. Took a bunch of roasts out to that with the plan to make pastrami Labor Day weekend. Now we’re gonna be out of town Labor Day weekend and I’ve got a BUNCH of roasts out with no time on Labor Day to cook them the way pastrami should be done. What’s my best alternative? Give me all the recipes. I’ve got a little time this weekend to do them but not a ton. Fire away


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyNight

hokiehunter373 said:


> Alright gents I’ve got a crappy problem. Took a bunch of roasts out to that with the plan to make pastrami Labor Day weekend. Now we’re gonna be out of town Labor Day weekend and I’ve got a BUNCH of roasts out with no time on Labor Day to cook them the way pastrami should be done. What’s my best alternative? Give me all the recipes. I’ve got a little time this weekend to do them but not a ton. Fire away
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Venison or beef roasts?


----------



## RandyNight

Added some equipment to the BGE. Did a brisket and pork loin first Saturday I had it. Last Saturday had to attend a wedding so ate a friends pulled pork a the reception. Looking at ribs this Saturday and whatever my daughter's bring over to help fill it up.


----------



## hokiehunter373

RandyNight said:


> Venison or beef roasts?


Venison. I could do some jerky but that will only cut into some of it


----------



## pbuck

hokiehunter373 said:


> Alright gents I’ve got a crappy problem. Took a bunch of roasts out to that with the plan to make pastrami Labor Day weekend. Now we’re gonna be out of town Labor Day weekend and I’ve got a BUNCH of roasts out with no time on Labor Day to cook them the way pastrami should be done. What’s my best alternative? Give me all the recipes. I’ve got a little time this weekend to do them but not a ton. Fire away
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you not cook them earlier than the weekend? There’s still plenty of time to brine.


----------



## pbuck

15# prime packer brisket on BGE life support since 5am.


----------



## hokiehunter373

pbuck said:


> Can you not cook them earlier than the weekend? There’s still plenty of time to brine.


With work and kids there's 0 chance I have enough time to smoke/steam them how they need to be


----------



## pbuck

hokiehunter373 said:


> With work and kids there's 0 chance I have enough time to smoke/steam them how they need to be


Ugh! That sucks. 

I guess you could do as much jerky as possible and then marinate some in different things and just cook them in the oven or smoker.


----------



## hokiehunter373

pbuck said:


> Ugh! That sucks.
> 
> I guess you could do as much jerky as possible and then marinate some in different things and just cook them in the oven or smoker.


Yeah, I think that's what I'm stuck with. Or doing a ton of pot roast and freezing for the winter. 

Either that or I'm gonna have to trust my wife to run the smoker while I'm at work and then I can steam it when I'm home lol


----------



## pbuck

Time to wrap!


----------



## USMC TBone

@hokiehunter373 

I do some venison rump roasts in Weber Kettle that come out pretty good. A 3 lb roast seems to take about 3 - 4hrs depending on doneness and outside temp, wind, etc.

I dry brine the day before, 24 hrs is great if possible. Basically sprinkle lightly to liberally with salt. Store in glass or plastic container overnight. Next day in the morning or a few hours before cooking apply your rub, at this point since the meat is already salted a low salt or no salt rub (home made?) is ideal. Then basically smoke the roast at about 250 °F (my Weber Kettle floats between 225 - 250 when I get it really dialed in), until the internal temp is about 10 - 15 degrees below your goal temperature (like 140 for medium rare to medium'ish). I try to pull mine off around 135'ish because I like it a bit more medium and so do the kids. Then either stoke the coals to as hot as you can get them, or you could put on a pre-heated to high gas grill, or even scorching hot cast iron skillet, to get a nice sear around all sides of the meat (a couple minutes on each side). This should bring your internal temp to your goal temp. Then put on a plate and wrap with foil for a minimum of 30 mins.

I do the same method pretty much with beef rib roast for prime rib, and have even good success with beef chuck roast for a cheap roast. I might vary the rub based on if it's venison vs beef or just to try something different. I have grown fond of the Traeger Prime Rib Rub. It's got a bit of sweetness to it, but also some savory garlic and herb flavor to it too.

You could do 2 or 3 roasts at a time and should be able to do 2 batches in a day. You could then slice up the meat and use it like roast beef for sammiches (left over roast venison sandwiches are always tasty). Or maybe vacuum seal a couple cooked roasts whole and referee them, then thaw them out and slice or cut as need and zap in the microwave a few seconds here and there for quick meals (may not be as good as fresh cooked roasts but still tasty).

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

pbuck said:


> Went to Pittsburgh Pa. for our anniversary and decided to spend a few more $$ at a butcher shop near the hotel. The tri tip is going into the freezer and I’m looking at Thursday or Friday for the brisket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The beer…


We were just in Pittsburgh as well this weekend dropping our son off at college and spending an extra night down in the cultural District. Pickle fest was going on on one of the bridges. Great area.


----------



## hokiehunter373

USMC TBone said:


> @hokiehunter373
> 
> I do some venison rump roasts in Weber Kettle that come out pretty good. A 3 lb roast seems to take about 3 - 4hrs depending on doneness and outside temp, wind, etc.
> 
> I dry brine the day before, 24 hrs is great if possible. Basically sprinkle lightly to liberally with salt. Store in glass or plastic container overnight. Next day in the morning or a few hours before cooking apply your rub, at this point since the meat is already salted a low salt or no salt rub (home made?) is ideal. Then basically smoke the roast at about 250 °F (my Weber Kettle floats between 225 - 250 when I get it really dialed in), until the internal temp is about 10 - 15 degrees below your goal temperature (like 140 for medium rare to medium'ish). I try to pull mine off around 135'ish because I like it a bit more medium and so do the kids. Then either stoke the coals to as hot as you can get them, or you could put on a pre-heated to high gas grill, or even scorching hot cast iron skillet, to get a nice sear around all sides of the meat (a couple minutes on each side). This should bring your internal temp to your goal temp. Then put on a plate and wrap with foil for a minimum of 30 mins.
> 
> I do the same method pretty much with beef rib roast for prime rib, and have even good success with beef chuck roast for a cheap roast. I might vary the rub based on if it's venison vs beef or just to try something different. I have grown fond of the Traeger Prime Rib Rub. It's got a bit of sweetness to it, but also some savory garlic and herb flavor to it too.
> 
> You could do 2 or 3 roasts at a time and should be able to do 2 batches in a day. You could then slice up the meat and use it like roast beef for sammiches (left over roast venison sandwiches are always tasty). Or maybe vacuum seal a couple cooked roasts whole and referee them, then thaw them out and slice or cut as need and zap in the microwave a few seconds here and there for quick meals (may not be as good as fresh cooked roasts but still tasty).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Yeah, making it up like roast beef sounds amazing. I can see myself sitting in the stand all day in November munchin on one of those sandwiches right now. To the interwebs I go. I'm thinking about doing a bunch of jerky, a bunch of roast (deer) beef, and a crock pot recipe if I need to. 

Thanks for the input everyone!


----------



## pbuck

nicko said:


> We were just in Pittsburgh as well this weekend dropping our son off at college and spending an extra night down in the cultural District. Pickle fest was going on on one of the bridges. Great area.


Jeez we stayed downtown. Pittsburgh is a pretty nice city actually. 

We had dinner up on Mt. Washington.


----------



## nicko

Have a rack of baby back‘s going for 2-2-1. Dusted the rack with blues hogs seasoning and I’ll do the last hour with Stubbs sweet and sticky sauce.

Hot enough here that it feels these things could smoke up on their own without even firing up the charcoal.


----------



## USMC TBone

pbuck said:


> Time to wrap!


That looks delicious!

I can just about smell this picture through my phone!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Brisket hit 198 and my Thermapen went in and out like it was warm butter so it’s in the cooler taking a nap. 

Overall time was about 11 hours. I cooked it at 265 ish with a mixture of oak and pecan chunks for smoke. When the IT hit 175 it wrapped it in butcher paper and finished. S&P rub a la Arron Franklin. 

I did the 165 temp after reading about 20 different ways to do brisket. Some do 220, some do 250 and some like Franklin do 275. My neighbor does his at 250-275 on his stick burner and he’s a brisket master so I went with 265. 

Fingers crossed lol!


----------



## nicko

What difference does using butcher paper vs versus foil do for the overall final product? Just a guess but I’m imagining it maintains better bark with butcher paper.


----------



## USMC TBone

nicko said:


> What difference does using butcher paper vs versus foil do for the overall final product? Just a guess but I’m imagining it maintains better bark with butcher paper.


From the videos I've seen thats pretty much it. The foil holds in more moisture and can soften the bark. The butcher paper breathes a bit better allowing the bark to stay a little crisper. At least that's my understanding.

Mad Scinetist BBQ dies a side by side comparison, as well as a hybrid method (link below)







Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Yep, just what you thought. 

According to what I’ve read. Butcher paper wrap breathes more and doesn’t act as much like braising as foil does. The bark stays tighter and the meat doesn’t get as soft. 

Again, I’ll reference my neighbor and he uses butcher paper for both his briskets and pork butts. He’s smoking butts tomorrow so I’m going to hang out and pick his brain some more.


----------



## Billy H

hokiehunter373 said:


> My recipe is for every 1 pound of tomatoes add:
> 
> 1/4 C red onion
> 1.5 jalapenos
> 6 cloves of garlic
> 1 C cilantro
> 1/2 limes worth of juice
> Salt
> 
> I probably end up doing more onion than that I'd guess but I rarely measure things and just grab what looks right. Normal recipe calls for more lime juice but it's easy enough to add some at the end to get it dialed in to your liking that I like to start off on the light side. I think the key to getting the flavor how you like it is getting the lime juice and salt right.
> 
> I basically quarter or halve your tomatoes and onions. Halve your jalapenos. Throw the garlic on some foil. Smoker set to 225 and cook everything for 1.5-2 hours. Put the jalapeno in a food processor first because for some reason they hate getting diced up. When you have them about how you want them, add the onion and do the same, then the tomatoes and all the juice that comes with them. Lastly add your salt, cilantro and lime juice. Get out the chips and eat a meals worth while "dialing it in" 🤣. I'd guess a pounds worth of tomatoes makes about a regular mason jar but I usually end up doing 2-4 pounds and getting several mason jars. They don't last long in our house and it's way better than even the "fresh" looking store bought stuff. I know some people put olive oil on the vegetables and will even season them before smoking. I haven't messed with that yet and don't see any reason to right now.


Thanks Hokie, never made a big batch of my own salsa before. That's going to change soon.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

pbuck said:


> Yep, just what you thought.
> 
> According to what I’ve read. Butcher paper wrap breathes more and doesn’t act as much like braising as foil does. The bark stays tighter and the meat doesn’t get as soft.
> 
> Again, I’ll reference my neighbor and he uses butcher paper for both his briskets and pork butts. He’s smoking butts tomorrow so I’m going to hang out and pick his brain some more.


I used butcher paper for the first time Sunday on a pork butt. I’m by far no expert but from first time experience just as you said. The bark was better then foil and the meat wasn’t mushy.
I wrapped at 155 -160 and it took 11 hrs to reach 200. One thing that surprised me is that the paper held most of the juices. I’m anxious to use the paper again.
Just now remembered that I didn’t take any pics 😞


----------



## pbuck

The very skinny end of the flat was a little dry but I was expecting that as I didn’t trim anything off but after about 4 slices it was good and juicy. Turned out as well as any brisket I’ve had about anywhere.

I’ll make pulled brisket tacos with the drier pieces and I kept the point semi whole to make some burnt ends. The rest…well….


----------



## nhns4

From a month or so ago. Was in timeout























Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Baby backs


----------



## pbuck

Even being stuffed to the gills with brisket, I could still chow down on some of those ribs. 

Looks good, Nicko!


----------



## hokiehunter373

Billy H said:


> Thanks Hokie, never made a big batch of my own salsa before. That's going to change soon.


Would highly recommend it. Only problem is that it doesn't last long after you make it.

Figured I'd post up the recipe of the marinara as well. My wife made homemade meatballs to go with it and it's one of the best meals we've ever done. Bear with me on the recipe as I used 5 or 6 different ones to combine into one. This should be close to accurate:

5# tomatoes
2 red onions
6 cloves of garlic
1 t salt
1/4 t black pepper
red pepper flakes to taste
2 T olive oil
2 bay leaves
1 tube basil paste (store was out of fresh)
1/2 C dry red wine

1: Smoke your veggies and garlic @ 225 for 1.5-2 hours
2: Put the onions and garlic in a food processor and get them super fine
3: Heat your olive oil in a pan and add the onions/garlic. Cook until transluscent
4: Add salt, pepper, red pepper flakes and whisk for a minute
5: Add wine and cook for 3 mins
6: While step 5 is taking place, blend your tomatoes and then add them to the pan
7: Add bay leaves
8: Bring everything to a boil and simmer until desired thickness
9: Remove bay leaves and add basil

I don't have any pics but it was absolutely AMAZING. I didn't like tomatoes growing up and now I'm hoping my neighbor gives me another 15# lol



pbuck said:


> The very skinny end of the flat was a little dry but I was expecting that as I didn’t trim anything off but after about 4 slices it was good and juicy. Turned out as well as any brisket I’ve had about anywhere.
> 
> I’ll make pulled brisket tacos with the drier pieces and I kept the point semi whole to make some burnt ends. The rest…well….


I've yet to do a brisket but good Lord this might be the final push


----------



## nhns4

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

My neighbor is doing 5 pork butts for a local golf scramble tomorrow. He’s also throwing on a rack of BB ribs for me so I’m anxious to see how much different they are from what I make.


----------



## pbuck

USMC TBone said:


> On another note I went on offshore combo (salmon & rockfish) fishing charter out of Wesport, WA this past weekend. Everyone on the boat limited out on Salmon which doesn't normally happen, but they were biting like crazy and we had a decent ratio of keepers (hatchery only, wild ones have to be released). Then we caught the boats limit in rockfish within an hour. Even lost a few fish to sharks harassing our fish as we reeled then in. Was a great day. Now I've got salmon filleted, and rockfish fillets in the freezer. Definitely some smoked fish in my near future!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Dang, I missed this part! 

What kind of salmon? The kings I caught in Alaska a few years back were THE best salmon I’ve ever eaten. We also caught a ton of rockfish and it’s a nice, mild flavor and super flaky. Makes great fish tacos!


----------



## Ishi Spirit

pbuck said:


> My neighbor is doing 5 pork butts for a local golf scramble tomorrow. He’s also throwing on a rack of BB ribs for me so I’m anxious to see how much different they are from what I make.


He has professional written all over him with a rig like that 😎


----------



## USMC TBone

pbuck said:


> Dang, I missed this part!
> 
> What kind of salmon? The kings I caught in Alaska a few years back were THE best salmon I’ve ever eaten. We also caught a ton of rockfish and it’s a nice, mild flavor and super flaky. Makes great fish tacos!


They were Coho's. Cooked some fillets on the Weber Kettle with some applewood chunks thrown on the charcoal. Cooked medium high indirect heat (about 350 - 400'ish) with skin side down for about 15 - 20 mins, then flipped them over meat side down right over the coals for direct heat for about 3 - 5 minutes to brown the tops a little. I marinated the fillets in mix of about 2.5 TBSP each of lemon juice and vegetable oil, with about 2 TBSP of a salt, pepper, garlic mix from McCormick. Marinated about 15 - 20 mins while the charcoal was lighting.

The meat in the middle if the fillets seemed a little soft and mushy even before cooking but the rest of the meat was nice and firm. This could be from my limited experience in fileting fish, especially larger fish, or that they were just larger and more mature fish for Coho's. After cooking the middle meat was about the consistency if canned tuna but still delicious tasting. The rest if the meat was nice, flaky and delicious. The lemon, salt and garlic flavor combo is awesome with fish! 

This was my first time doing a combo charter trip (salmon and rockfish), and also my first time catching a salmon. My dad and I have just never had any luck fishing in the Columbia or Snake rivers for salmon. We've caught a few nice steelhead but they were all wild and had to be released. Some people I know grew up in the Columbia River gorge and can usually get a few fish even on a bad day, but I can't seem to get them to take me on their boat or to tell their secrets, LOL. 

I had only done a couple bottom fishing trips before and rockfish is always plentiful and good eating. Lingcod and Cabezon are really good eating!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

pbuck said:


> My neighbor is doing 5 pork butts for a local golf scramble tomorrow. He’s also throwing on a rack of BB ribs for me so I’m anxious to see how much different they are from what I make.


That's a hell of an awesome neighbor to have!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Ishi Spirit said:


> He has professional written all over him with a rig like that [emoji41]


Maybe not professional but he has cooked enough meat over the years that he knows what he’s doing. All done without any kind of meat thermometer. I was asking about IT on the pork butts and he has no idea. He’s just knows they’re done when they’re done. Lol


----------



## RandyNight

pbuck said:


> The very skinny end of the flat was a little dry but I was expecting that as I didn’t trim anything off but after about 4 slices it was good and juicy. Turned out as well as any brisket I’ve had about anywhere.
> 
> I’ll make pulled brisket tacos with the drier pieces and I kept the point semi whole to make some burnt ends. The rest…well….


I would like to try some burnt ends, but we have been slicing and eating the point first, a little fat really helps the taste...


----------



## Billy H

Double post


----------



## hokiehunter373

Started off the weekend with some roast (deer) beef. Will definitely be doing that again



























Had some jerky going on the dehydrator in the meantime. First time doing it sliced instead of formed from ground. It’s exceptional. 



















Did some jalapeño poppers as well that I took as an app before some crabs with the family. They were gone far too quickly 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MBubz

This is the kind of post I live to see!


----------



## tonybart55

MBubz said:


> This is the kind of post I live to see!


Lol welcome to the Smokers Forum. Best forum on this whole site.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

I've never done the ground and formed jerky, but I've had some that my dad made and some store bough stuff. Really the sliced stuff is pretty much always better in my book.

I have a couple venison roast left in the freezer. Also a couple 2.5 lb slabs of pork belly. I think I'll be curing up some bacon tonight or tomorrow night and smoking it up Sat evening. Then might he smoking some roast beast (venison) for Labor Day. Sun is taken up with my nephew's B-day. He's pretty picky about his food so it the only thing they will probably bnq is hamburgers and hotdogs.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Hard to go wrong with poppers i.e. atomic buffalo turds. I like to do them with a small strip of seasoned flank steak or flat iron steak inside each one and let them cook up as the poppers cook.


----------



## nicko

Needed a bag of charcoal so stopped at the local Ace Hardware and they had pink butcher paper so I decided to pick it up because I have read it is better when wrapping brisket versus using foil. Just was not expecting it to be this expensive… $44 but can’t tell how long the roll is.







is as there is no length included on the label. Hope it lasts a long while.


----------



## survivalistd

tonybart55 said:


> Lol welcome to the Smokers Forum. Best forum on this whole site.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely agree with this. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

nicko said:


> Needed a bag of charcoal so stopped at the local Ace Hardware and they had pink butcher paper so I decided to pick it up because I have read it is better when wrapping brisket versus using foil. Just was not expecting it to be this expensive… $44 but can’t tell how long the roll is.
> View attachment 7458464
> is as there is no length included on the label. Hope it lasts a long while.


A quick google says it’s 150’x18”. That price is ridiculous. [emoji15] If it were me I’d take it back ASAP. 



https://www.traeger.com/accessories/oren-pink-bbq-butcher-paper




Amazon has 225’x 24” for $23.

Pink Butcher BBQ Paper Roll (24 Inch x 225 Feet) - Food Grade Peach Wrapping Paper for Smoking Beef Brisket Meat Texas Style, All Natural and Unbleached https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08YRXNG7...abc_T37N9DT7561DRHRAFW8G?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## pbuck

I’ve used this jerky recipe for sliced meat, as you can tell, for around 40 years. In that time I haven’t found anything better. Back in the day id do it in the oven but have since used a dehydrator. Slice the meat fairly thick and marinate for 3 days stirring a couple times a day then dry. I’ll add a good bit more fresh coarse ground pepper and I’ve also found that the cheaper LaChoy soy sauce tastes the best. Enough for a couple pounds of meat but I usually double it.


----------



## nicko

pbuck said:


> A quick google says it’s 150’x18”. That price is ridiculous. [emoji15] If it were me I’d take it back ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.traeger.com/accessories/oren-pink-bbq-butcher-paper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon has 225’x 24” for $23.
> 
> Pink Butcher BBQ Paper Roll (24 Inch x 225 Feet) - Food Grade Peach Wrapping Paper for Smoking Beef Brisket Meat Texas Style, All Natural and Unbleached https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08YRXNG7...abc_T37N9DT7561DRHRAFW8G?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


I'll chaulk it up a$ a learning le$$on. 

Thanks for the link.


----------



## survivalistd

pbuck said:


> I’ve used this jerky recipe for sliced meat, as you can tell, for around 40 years. In that time I haven’t found anything better. Back in the day id do it in the oven but have since used a dehydrator. Slice the meat fairly thick and marinate for 3 days stirring a couple times a day then dry. I’ll add a good bit more fresh coarse ground pepper and I’ve also found that the cheaper LaChoy soy sauce tastes the best. Enough for a couple pounds of meat but I usually double it.


Copied thank you

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

Downloaded a copy of pic of jerky marinade. I actually think this is the second time I've downloaded it, as I think you've posted it before. 

I also use a similar marinade starting with 2/3 soy sauce, and 1/3 worchestershire (aka W sauce). It's really hard to beat the flavor or W and soy sauce combined, especially when you add in some garlic and black pepper!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## nhns4

Anyone smoke walleye? I normally just fry or grill. But have an abundance from this year. Open to suggestions to try something off the wall[emoji1787]

































































Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

nicko said:


> Needed a bag of charcoal so stopped at the local Ace Hardware and they had pink butcher paper so I decided to pick it up because I have read it is better when wrapping brisket versus using foil. Just was not expecting it to be this expensive… $44 but can’t tell how long the roll is.
> View attachment 7458464
> is as there is no length included on the label. Hope it lasts a long while.


Anything that has the Traeger name on it is expensive. 
I paid 8$ for a roll from Reynolds Wrap 18in by 50ft


----------



## hokiehunter373

pbuck said:


> I’ve used this jerky recipe for sliced meat, as you can tell, for around 40 years. In that time I haven’t found anything better. Back in the day id do it in the oven but have since used a dehydrator. Slice the meat fairly thick and marinate for 3 days stirring a couple times a day then dry. I’ll add a good bit more fresh coarse ground pepper and I’ve also found that the cheaper LaChoy soy sauce tastes the best. Enough for a couple pounds of meat but I usually double it.


I have this recipe saved in my cooking notes but had some pre packaged seasoning I was gifted from PS Seasonings that I used from this batch. Think it was called sweet and heat. It's really good but I'll definitely be giving this recipe a go in the future.


----------



## survivalistd

nhns4 said:


> Anyone smoke walleye? I normally just fry or grill. But have an abundance from this year. Open to suggestions to try something off the wall[emoji1787]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Everything about that is awesome 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

nhns4 said:


> Anyone smoke walleye? I normally just fry or grill. But have an abundance from this year. Open to suggestions to try something off the wall[emoji1787]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


I've never had much luck fishing for walleye.

However if you want to donate some to me for research purposes I'd gladly try smoking some up [emoji16]

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyNight

Made poppers Saturday and mixed browned breakfast homemade sausage with filling. Smoked couple hours. They were great hot or cold 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulldraw_76

survivalistd said:


> Copied thank you
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk











I get this from Amazon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Fulldraw_76 said:


> I get this from Amazon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn! Now I know better.


----------



## Gene94

What are your best recommendations for this cut of meat?









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla

Low and slow with pork for me.

Probably 225 until it hits 160 then wrap in foil or paper and do another couple of hours. Add a bit of apple juice or something when you wrap.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyNight

I have brined pork loin overnight or 24 hours with salt and sugar in water. Don't remember the exact amounts, but half as much sugar as salt.


----------



## USMC TBone

Pork loin is a pretty lean cut of meat especially when compared to a shoulder or butt. If you do make pulled pork out of it, I would definitely wrap it early in the stall to avoid losing excess moisture. Preferably with foil.. Also adding some liquid to the foil would help steam it a bit during the last half of the cook. Apple juice or cider goes great! Or 1/2 apple cider vinegar and half apple juice as well.

Or you could fillet it in half, then fillet the halves in half again so you get something like 1/2 inch thick fillets. Marinade and then grill hot and fast. Use a Chinese/Korean marinade and serve with some fried rice maybe. Or a Mexican type marinade (I have a good one I can post later), and serve on tortillas with some grilled onions and peppers, grated cheese and your favorite salsa or hot sauce for grilled pork tacos or fajitas.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

Here's the recipe I mentioned earlier, from on of my favorite cook books. You should really check it out if you find a copy!

Also a little over 5 lbs of pork belly curing for bacon. Will smoke it Labor Day afternoon/evening for a couple hours. Followed the traditional bacon recipe at AmazingRibs.com So much better and more flavorful than any store bought bacon!























Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

Thanks guys!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Gene94 said:


> What are your best recommendations for this cut of meat?
> View attachment 7460285
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Swineapple!


----------



## USMC TBone

Gene94 said:


> What are your best recommendations for this cut of meat?
> View attachment 7460285
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


I just remembered that Canadian Bacon is made from pork loin. You could always cure it (might take a week and a half more depending on the thickness), then smoke it up for some Canadian Bacon. I think AmazingRibs.com has a recipe for it too, and explains the curing process.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

nicko said:


> Swineapple!
> 
> View attachment 7461059
> View attachment 7461060
> View attachment 7461061
> View attachment 7461062
> View attachment 7461063
> View attachment 7461064
> View attachment 7461065


Ummm... that looks delicious! Let us know how it turned out! Would love to see a pic of that pineapple being sliced!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## wisesteve

Rookie reporting in.










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

USMC TBone said:


> Ummm... that looks delicious! Let us know how it turned out! Would love to see a pic of that pineapple being sliced!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


I made it a few years ago.....just had the pics still on my phone. The bacon is outstanding.


----------



## pbuck

nicko said:


> I made it a few years ago.....just had the pics still on my phone. The bacon is outstanding.


I made one too. The bacon was really good. The rest….well….

It looked impressive lol!


----------



## pbuck

Isn’t anyone smokin today? 

I have a couple racks of baby backs going on @ 1.


----------



## USMC TBone

I've got some pork belly that I'll smoke a little later thos afternoon, and then some chicken leg quarters that will go on for dinner.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulian82

I have a 15 pound brisket resting in the cooler as I type. Pics to follow.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck




----------



## Bulian82

A little over cooked but nobody seemed to mind


Not much of a smoke ring but tastes delicious. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulian82

Few more pics





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

I think smoke rings can be over rated. I mean they look cool and let you know you got some smoke in the meat, but taste is what's important right?

Nice looking pics everyone. 

As pbuck might say, I've got about 5 lbs of cured pork belly on life support in the Weber Kettle for some bacon to bring to hunting camp. Smoking with apple and hickory chunks










Also, rubbed/marinating some chicken leg quarters to be grilled up on the gas grill (using some indirect heat and apple chunks). Coated the chicken with olive oil, then generously sprinkled the Adkins Homestyle Chicken and Pork Rub (good gernal rub found at Winco, in the picture below) all over them. Letting them sit in the fridge to marinate a couple hours before I cook them.










If I remember I'll try get pics of the finished products. Always gets hectic when pulling grub off the bbq/grill. Everyone starts getting hangry when they smell the food and it's not in their bellies yet, LOL.

Happy Labor Day y'all!


----------



## pbuck

Bacon bacon BACON!!!!!

Lookin good t bone! I need to do some bacon sometime. 

Brisket looks good too, bulian!


----------



## USMC TBone

Bacon finished up just as I was getting ready to put the chicken on, so I just threw it on the Weber and used the remaining coals with a couple extra chunks of apple wood. The chicken was demolished. My 7 yr old son would have eaten a whole leg quarter on his own if he didn't have to share with his sister.








Bacon ready to cool in the fridge before vacuum sealing.

Chicken leg quarters just on the grill. Roasted them at around 300 until they were 155, then stoked the coals, and put the legs on the grate right over the fire to sear and finish off until the internal temp in thickest parts hit just over 165.










Chicken leg quarters just off the grill.









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## wisesteve

wisesteve said:


> Rookie reporting in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All on all a successful smoke. Have Pit Boss issues and had to wrestle to get this done, but everything turned out okay. 
I usually fill the grates when I do a cook. Do y’all have any success smoking, vacuum sealing and freezing? Been doing this for a while and can’t decide if I’m losing flavor or not.


----------



## hokiehunter373

USMC TBone said:


> Bacon finished up just as I was getting ready to put the chicken on, so I just threw it on the Weber and used the remaining coals with a couple extra chunks of apple wood. The chicken was demolished. My 7 yr old son would have eaten a whole leg quarter on his own if he didn't have to share with his sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon ready to cool in the fridge before vacuum sealing.
> 
> Chicken leg quarters just on the grill. Roasted them at around 300 until they were 155, then stoked the coals, and put the legs on the grate right over the fire to sear and finish off until the internal temp in thickest parts hit just over 165.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken leg quarters just off the grill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


The chicken looks good too but that bacon looks amazing. I need to try and make some of that


----------



## USMC TBone

So far my first couple batches of bacon have turned out awesome. Everyone I've given samples to (co-worjers, neighbor, etc) loves it. Definitely better than any store bought stuff.

I've just been doing the Traditonal Bacon recipe at AmazingRibs.com. It is a wet-brine recipe and takes 3-5 days to cure depending on thickness. Basic ingredients are: water, brown sugar, salt, ground black pepper and Prague Powder #1 (or pink curing salt #1). Their website has info that talks about the science of curing meats, and has a web page with a calculator for how much curing salt to use based on liquid volume, and meat weight, then based on meat thickness and shape (round or flat) it will tell you how long to cure the meat for.

I'm thinking of getting some pork loin to make some Canadian Bacon with sometime down the road 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

pbuck said:


> I’ve used this jerky recipe for sliced meat, as you can tell, for around 40 years. In that time I haven’t found anything better. Back in the day id do it in the oven but have since used a dehydrator. Slice the meat fairly thick and marinate for 3 days stirring a couple times a day then dry. I’ll add a good bit more fresh coarse ground pepper and I’ve also found that the cheaper LaChoy soy sauce tastes the best. Enough for a couple pounds of meat but I usually double it.


Not smoking it but there’s liquid smoke in it. Lol! 

I have about 5 1/2# of jerky meat sliced up and ready to marinate. Probably hit the dehydrator Friday afternoon/evening


----------



## pbuck

Got about 2 1/2# of jerky made today. I don’t normally use all 8 trays on my Gardenmaster dehydrator but I did this time. [emoji15]


----------



## tonybart55

Grilled up some Deer Steaks today, marinaded them in Red Wine, Worcestershire, and Brown Sugar cooked them to Medium. One of them started falling apart on me as I was pulling it off the grill [emoji1417][emoji1417]











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FightingSioux23

I have made walleye on my pellet grill. Leave the skin on and brine it for a few hours then season it and smoke it. Turns out really good. Works better with bigger fish.


----------



## KineKilla

Thanksgiving came early this year. Lovin' some smoked turkey and the many fantastic meals that it will provide this week.

Turkey enchiladas, turkey sandwiches, turkey noodle soup.....

Gonna be a good week. Not sure why it insists on flipping the pic upside down....


----------



## Dstoltz

What do you guys like to do with your "football" roasts? I've used them as steaks and cut into thin strips for tacos as well as just a general roast. Found one at the bottom of freezer and am looking for any new ideas.


----------



## nicko

Not typical Friday night fare but wanted to do something different. Smoked a bird with cracked salt and pepper over cherry wood. Mashed potatoes and asparagus.


----------



## survivalistd

nicko said:


> Not typical Friday night fare but wanted to do something different. Smoked a bird with cracked salt and pepper over cherry wood. Mashed potatoes and asparagus.
> 
> View attachment 7468585


Sounds delicious 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

We stopped at a bbq joint on the way to Boston and it was a legit gut buster meal! Q was delicious. 










And that was before the bread pudding and beer batter onion rings[emoji15]


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Cured bacon slabs on the smoker early this morning


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Bacons done! Slice and vacuum seal tomorrow


----------



## USMC TBone

Bacon! Yum! I did some a couple weeks back. Already gave a pound to my brother and promised a pound to my dad. I guess I like to share. Still have a few pounds left for my family and I though 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

pbuck said:


> Not smoking it but there’s liquid smoke in it. Lol!
> 
> I have about 5 1/2# of jerky meat sliced up and ready to marinate. Probably hit the dehydrator Friday afternoon/evening


Is 5.5 pounds with double the recipe? Also what temp and how long do you run your dehydrator


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonybart55

Ishi Spirit said:


> Bacons done! Slice and vacuum seal tomorrow
> View attachment 7468927


So I’ve never smoked bacon before, after you smoke it like that, is it done and ready to eat or do you still have to slice and fry it up like normal store bought bacon?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

tonybart55 said:


> So I’ve never smoked bacon before, after you smoke it like that, is it done and ready to eat or do you still have to slice and fry it up like normal store bought bacon?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From what I've read once it's smoked to an internal te.p of 150 F it's pretty much cooked and can be eaten cold after that. But you can still fry it up in a pan like normal bacon. I prefer to fry it up  It just might not get as crispy as the store bought stuff.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

tonybart55 said:


> So I’ve never smoked bacon before, after you smoke it like that, is it done and ready to eat or do you still have to slice and fry it up like normal store bought bacon?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not IMO. By only smoking to 145-150 it has killed all possible bad stuff if cured properly. Most bacon that we buy in stores are cold smoked but smoking at higher temps is called hot smoking but both methods will make great tasting bacon. 

With either method the fat isn’t rendered so it needs to be cooked in some way. Hope this helps.


----------



## pbuck

hokiehunter373 said:


> Is 5.5 pounds with double the recipe? Also what temp and how long do you run your dehydrator
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, that was enough for the 5.5# of meat. Not a lot extra but if you give it all a good stir a couple three times a day it will be fine. Oh, and I don’t add the tsp. salt. There’s plenty in the soy sauce. 

I run my gardenmaster at 155. After 3 hours I turn all the pieces on the trays and usually about 4 hrs in the thin pieces are done. I give all the pieces a pinch every 1/2 hour after that and if there’s no soft spots I pull them off. The thickest pieces take 6 or 7 hours 

I’ve found the jerky is a bit dry right out of the dehydrator but if I put the full zippy bags in the fridge they kind of soften up a bit after a day or two.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

My first ever Tri Trip. My son-in-law brought it over and said have at it. So I did! It was reverse seared and smoked for three hours and seared at 600 hundy till the IT was 130.


----------



## wisesteve

Ishi Spirit said:


> My first ever Tri Trip. My son-in-law brought it over and said have at it. So I did! It was reverse seared and smoked for three hours and seared at 600 hundy till the IT was 130.
> View attachment 7469580
> 
> 
> View attachment 7469581


Yum!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

I didn’t smoke this but I needed to share it with some people I knew would appreciate it.

Backstrap with a brandy cream sauce. Crush up peppercorns. Coat the backstrap in coarse sea salt and then press into the peppercorns. Sear on medium high heat for desired time. Remove and tent the steaks. Add some brandy to the pan and light that baby on fire. Add cream once the fire is out and simmer. Pour on top of your steak and add parsley. Simple and one of the best tasting things I make. I dropped the ball and forgot to get my mashed potatoes under the steak before this pic but man oh man [emoji7]




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonybart55

hokiehunter373 said:


> I didn’t smoke this but I needed to share it with some people I knew would appreciate it.
> 
> Backstrap with a brandy cream sauce. Crush up peppercorns. Cost the backstrap in coarse sea salt and then press into the peppercorns. Sear on medium high heat for desired time. Remove and tent the steaks. Add some brandy to the pan and light that baby on fire. Add cream once the fire is out and simmer. Pour on top of your steak and add parsley. Simple and one of the best tasting things I make. I dropped the ball and forgot to get my mashed potatoes under the steak before this pic but man oh man [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did something similar a few days ago but with Red Wine, brandy sounds better though lol but I just used what I had at the time. Definitely one of the best dishes I’ve made before. You’re looks amazing!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

tonybart55 said:


> I did something similar a few days ago but with Red Wine, brandy sounds better though lol but I just used what I had at the time. Definitely one of the best dishes I’ve made before. You’re looks amazing!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've done that as well. Brandy just does something different that's better IMO. Appreciate it, man


----------



## 9bullets

Ishi Spirit said:


> My first ever Tri Trip. My son-in-law brought it over and said have at it. So I did! It was reverse seared and smoked for three hours and seared at 600 hundy till the IT was 130.


Tri tip is one of my favorite cuts of beef, I make one about once a month. You just have to be sure to slice it against the grain and watch for the grain to switch about halfway thru. Its tricky but just taking the extra care to slice correctly and its as tender as anything you will eat!


----------



## hokiehunter373

Couldn’t live with myself. Redone with mashed potatoes and asparagus. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulian82

hokiehunter373 said:


> Couldn’t live with myself. Redone with mashed potatoes and asparagus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks fantastic! I don’t blame you for the redo! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

hokiehunter373 said:


> Couldn’t live with myself. Redone with mashed potatoes and asparagus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great job on the presentation!! Looks killer


----------



## pbuck




----------



## hokiehunter373

Thanks, gents!


----------



## jlh42581

My other "smoker"


----------



## HbDane

Ishi Spirit said:


> My first ever Tri Trip. My son-in-law brought it over and said have at it. So I did! It was reverse seared and smoked for three hours and seared at 600 hundy till the IT was 130.
> View attachment 7469580
> 
> 
> View attachment 7469581


Ishi, that tri-tip looks amazing!!!


----------



## survivalistd

HbDane said:


> Ishi, that tri-tip looks amazing!!!


I hope your getting good ideas for the hunt[emoji1783]

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## HbDane

survivalistd said:


> I hope your getting good ideas for the hunt[emoji1783]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


Oh yes


----------



## survivalistd

HbDane said:


> Oh yes


The black tail chili was so amazing 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## HbDane

survivalistd said:


> The black tail chili was so amazing
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


I have more mix and more meat. 😁


----------



## nhns4

Not smoked. But fried rice was fire.
















Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reddawg619

Can I come over? I can smell it from here.


----------



## USMC TBone

Anyone have experience with the Vision Kamado grills? The local co-op has one marked at $799, but they are running a 50% off sale on all grills (excluding Traegars).

This looks about like the one I saw. Super tempting!









Vision Grills 22 in. Kamado Pro Ceramic Charcoal Grill with Grill Cover S-4C1D1 - The Home Depot


Experience the flavor of Kamado style cooking. The Vision Grills Kamado Pro replicates wood oven cooking and provides flexibility to sear, grill and smoke meats and vegetables as well as bake pizzas and



www.homedepot.com







Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## survivalistd

Reddawg619 said:


> Can I come over? I can smell it from here.


Pick me up on the way that looks delicious 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## nhns4

In the cooler for a few hours now.























Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## nhns4

... on TikTok


#fypシ #ChimeHasYourBack #HowIBathAndBodyWorks #hibachi #blackstone #blackstonegriddle #chicken #bacon




vm.tiktok.com





And dinner from 2 nights ago. [emoji91]

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## 8025952

Kept it simple but man it stalled for two hours, half is for sandwiches tonight. The other half is going in Mexican lasagna.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Football Sunday baby




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HbDane

Tri-tip Sunday on the PBC and the Dodgers, Chargers and the Rams won!!


----------



## HbDane

hokiehunter373 said:


> Football Sunday baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That chicken looks phenomenal!!


----------



## Montanamuley

Ahhh man this makes me wanna get something on the smoker right now!!


----------



## USMC TBone

USMC TBone said:


> Anyone have experience with the Vision Kamado grills? The local co-op has one marked at $799, but they are running a 50% off sale on all grills (excluding Traegars).
> 
> This looks about like the one I saw. Super tempting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vision Grills 22 in. Kamado Pro Ceramic Charcoal Grill with Grill Cover S-4C1D1 - The Home Depot
> 
> 
> Experience the flavor of Kamado style cooking. The Vision Grills Kamado Pro replicates wood oven cooking and provides flexibility to sear, grill and smoke meats and vegetables as well as bake pizzas and
> 
> 
> 
> www.homedepot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Anyone have any experience with the Vision brand Kamado style grills?

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohegan




----------



## USMC TBone

USMC TBone said:


> Anyone have any experience with the Vision brand Kamado style grills?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Here's the Vision that's on sale and it's price. Comes with a lot of extras too. Comes with lava stone to help with smoking, an electric charcoal starter, 2nd level grill grate, both grates have flip up parts, easy clean ash pan that slides out and a cover. 

















Don't know if I'd really use the electric starter that much. I just use a chimney starter most of the time.

My other option is I think I finally sourced a food grade 55 gal metal barrel with open top so I can do a UDS build. Looking at either the Big Poppa Smokers Starter Kit ( BPS DIY Drum Smoker Kit - Starter Pack ) or doing a UDSparts.com kit and ordering some extras al a carte. The BPS kits looks a bit shinier and more elegant, but I like the option of the tall upright air intakes in the UDS builds so I don't have to bend over everytime to adjust the dampeners to adjust airflow and temperature. I already have to do that with my Weber Kettle. Also the UDSparts stuff looks a bit beefier and tougher, although it might cost a bit more. However still cheaper than the Vision at 50% off.

Those of you with a vertical barrel cooker/smoker like the PBC (Pit Barrel Cooker), are you really happy with yours? Does it maintain temps well?

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Can you ever have too much smoke? Spatchcock chicken… Cracked salt and cracked pepper ….







cherry wood


----------



## Amykins753

hokiehunter373 said:


> Football Sunday baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That chicken looks so delicious! What spices did you use?!? (If you're willing to share your secrets 🤞)


----------



## nicko




----------



## hokiehunter373

Amykins753 said:


> That chicken looks so delicious! What spices did you use?!? (If you're willing to share your secrets 🤞)


Kept it simple with these and used Meat Church Holy Gospel seasoning after coating them with baking powder. They were good naked but absolutely amazing with some buffalo sauce.


----------



## tonybart55

hokiehunter373 said:


> Kept it simple with these and used Meat Church Holy Gospel seasoning after coating them with baking powder. They were good naked but absolutely amazing with some buffalo sauce.


Why baking powder, what does that do?? Just curious lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonybart55

nicko said:


> View attachment 7475983


Man that looks good, what temp did you cook that at ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

tonybart55 said:


> Why baking powder?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Crisps the skin up better. Lots of times I just smoke them and then deep fry them but I didn't feel like deep frying that day so I did the powder instead.


----------



## tonybart55

hokiehunter373 said:


> Crisps the skin up better. Lots of times I just smoke them and then deep fry them but I didn't feel like deep frying that day so I did the powder instead.


[emoji1417][emoji1417] awesome! Thanks for the info, love learning new things about cooking [emoji1417][emoji1417]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlh42581

Anyone make pizza on a trager?


----------



## Amykins753

hokiehunter373 said:


> Kept it simple with these and used Meat Church Holy Gospel seasoning after coating them with baking powder. They were good naked but absolutely amazing with some buffalo sauce.


Awesome thanks!! I'll def be trying


----------



## nicko

tonybart55 said:


> Man that looks good, what temp did you cook that at ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mostly 260-270 but took it up to 310 to speed it up last 45 minutes.


----------



## USMC TBone

Was out turkey and bear hunting yesterday and today. After getting to a spot that had service late this morning I got messages that someone hit an elk in front of my brother's property (only 45 mins away from where I was huntinf) and he was able to claim it with a salvage tag. So being the good brother I am, I head over to help him start cutting and wrapping the meat. He gave me a front leg which after carving the meat off the bones feels about like 15 lbs of meat. Also did I mention that we have some elk backstrap bbq'ing for dinner and will put some shrimp on once the elk's done.

Also on a side note I picked up a food grade 55 gal metal drum to use for a Ugly Drum Smoker (UDS). The drum was only $15 and contained palm oil and is in pretty much new shape. 

So far a pretty good start to my weekend.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Anyone ever cooked a “dirty” steak? [emoji15] 

Was watching the food network and that Michael Symon dude, he cooks everything on Weber’s, just threw a big ol steak right in the charcoal. No grates. 

A quick google search came up with a bunch of “dirty steak” recipes. I honestly didn’t know it was a thing.


----------



## nicko

I’ve heard of dirty steak but never felt inclined to cook it that way. Not interested in picking bits of charcoal out of my teeth.


----------



## USMC TBone

nicko said:


> I’ve heard of dirty steak but never felt inclined to cook it that way. Not interested in picking bits of charcoal out of my teeth.


Same here. I'd heard about it, but can't bring my self to add a bunch of ash to a nice cut of meat. I suppose if I was at camp or something and had a nice flat rock I could rinse the top off with some water and then put it over some coals or build a fire around that and cook on top of it. But not right on the coals...

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Must not be as bad as you think because there are a ton of reviews that say it makes a really good steak. 

Omaha steaks and ThermoPro even have a how to videos….


----------



## USMC TBone

Finishing trimming up the portion of the road killed elk that I got to take home today. Put a hunk of backstrap on trusty old Weber Kettle while trimming. Cooked around 250 - 275 for about 1.5 hrs or internal temp of 135 F. Then stoked the fire and moved the roast over the coals to give it a finishing sear, and final temp of about 145 F (overshot a few degrees). Rested about 20 minutes while my wife finished the rest of the dinner. 

Best road kill I've ever eaten, LOL. Did a quick marinade with about 2 Tbsp of olive oil, 2 - 3 Tsp worchestershire sauce, and about 1 - 1.5 Tbsp of the McCormick Sea salt, garlic pepper mix. Pretty much eyeballed it. Was just enough to coat the roast well. Let it marinade for a couple hours before cooking.










Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLH94

Try out some Carolina Gold BBQ sauce! It’s a staple in my kitchen.


----------



## Gene94

JLH94 said:


> Try out some Carolina Gold BBQ sauce! It’s a staple in my kitchen.


What brand? I'm seeing Underwood Ranches and Trader Joe's on Amazon

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## JLH94

Gene94 said:


> What brand? I'm seeing Underwood Ranches and Trader Joe's on Amazon
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Cattleman’s is my go-to: Cattlemen's Carolina Tangy Gold BBQ Sauce, 18 oz https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YVWO9Q/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_9CT2X83BA7SCNRR79QTG


----------



## Gene94

JLH94 said:


> Cattleman’s is my go-to: Cattlemen's Carolina Tangy Gold BBQ Sauce, 18 oz https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YVWO9Q/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_9CT2X83BA7SCNRR79QTG


Thanks!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## tonybart55

Armadillo eggs ready for smoke tomorrow!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Finally made some of @pbuck jerky yesterday after 3 days in the marinade. Fantastic flavor! Thank ya buddy


----------



## pbuck

You’re welcome!!!! Glad it turned out well. [emoji1360][emoji1360]

As I’ve said, I’ve made that jerky for 35+ years or so and people seem to really like it but there’s still some trepidation when sharing a recipe on here and hoping it meets everyone’s taste expectations.


----------



## tonybart55

Armadillo eggs came out great!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonybart55

tonybart55 said:


> Armadillo eggs came out great!!
> View attachment 7479151
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebaybow

Pitt Boss Pro 1100
The beef short ribs came out great !
There was an initial grease fire as the smoker was burning off the primed pellets.
This was not a problem and the temperature hovered around 300°.
There's a first cook for everything.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## tonybart55

Ebaybow said:


> Pitt Boss Pro 1100
> The beef short ribs came out great !
> There was an initial grease fire as the smoker was burning off the primed pellets.
> This was not a problem and the temperature hovered around 300°.
> There's a first cook for everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Love beef short ribs [emoji1417][emoji1417]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Beef short ribs.......supermarket or butcher shop buy?


----------



## Skunkworkx

Thinking about using the smoker to do some meat sticks (like SlimJim's) on the smoker now.... let me see whats in my freezer....hhhmmm.

Tips ?
temps/time ?


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Talking about beef ribs I smoked some beef back ribs a couple weeks ago. It’s like eating Prime Rib. The back rib bones are off the Ribeye.
Smoked them about 7-8 hours around 235 degrees.
Naked baked potatoes drizzled with olive oil and dusted with sea salt. Homemade baked beans with home cured bacon. To top the meal the Mrs made apple crisp.


----------



## pbuck

Dang it Ishi!!! 

Now I’m searching the real estate ads in your neighborhood again! [emoji1786]


----------



## hangerup

Im thinking about buying a pellet smoker…. Any experiences or recommendations?


----------



## hokiehunter373

I think I might need to hit the ignore button on @Ishi Spirit here. I can't take it any longer. Not being able to eat the food he posts is torture 🤤🤣


----------



## pbuck

hokiehunter373 said:


> I think I might need to hit the ignore button on @Ishi Spirit here. I can't take it any longer. Not being able to eat the food he posts is torture [emoji1786][emoji1787]


I know what you mean!

Me, in the back yard when I buy that house next door to Ishi


----------



## hangerup

My wife likes smoked deer meat sliced thin and eat it cold with fire crackers. Its a good combo. Im in stand this mornin tryin to get her a fresh one but these porkbutts and beef ribs look better


----------



## Ishi Spirit

I’m sure the farmer will sell some of his cornfield for you guys! I have a open door policy when I’m smoking food 👍🏼


----------



## hokiehunter373

Ishi Spirit said:


> I’m sure the farmer will sell some of his cornfield for you guys! I have a open door policy when I’m smoking food 👍🏼


I thought you had a room to spare?? Man, the cold shoulder sucks lol

Any of you guys ever installed on of these on your Traeger or something similar? Reviews? https://www.savannahstoker.com/products/savannah-stoker-pellet-grill-control-system


----------



## Ishi Spirit

hokiehunter373 said:


> I thought you had a room to spare?? Man, the cold shoulder sucks lol
> 
> Any of you guys ever installed on of these on your Traeger or something similar? Reviews? https://www.savannahstoker.com/products/savannah-stoker-pellet-grill-control-system


I figured you guys wanted to move here 😎 But yes I have a room for visits👍🏼


----------



## hokiehunter373

Somebody talk to me about the Fireboard. Is it just a temp gauge that you can monitor via wifi on your phone and save settings for future cooks? Do you leave it out with your smoker? Are they only useful for charcoal grills? Talk me into one and why they're so great


----------



## Wnc-bowman

tonybart55 said:


> View attachment 7479152
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These look amazing. Never heard of them before. Tell me a little about them. I love stuffed jalepenos. This looks like it would be right up might ally


----------



## tonybart55

Wnc-bowman said:


> These look amazing. Never heard of them before. Tell me a little about them. I love stuffed jalepenos. This looks like it would be right up might ally







Where I found out about them [emoji1417][emoji1417]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wnc-bowman

tonybart55 said:


> Where I found out about them [emoji1417][emoji1417]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you.


----------



## USMC TBone

Got a food grade, but epoxy lined 55 gal barrel a couple weekends ago for $15 from a small boutique soap shop. It previously contained palm oil and looks about brand new other than some scratches to the paint.

Earlier this week I got my parts kit from UDSparts.com plus a couple extras to make my own ugly drum smoker. I opted to pay extra for the uprigjt air intakes so I don't have to bend over everytim to adjust the air flow and temperature.. I've been reading about different UDS builds and ideas for the last couple weeks so I'm pretty pumped to start building it this weekend!

First step will be to measure and drill out my holes and maybe do a quick test fit. Then to burn the sh** out of it for a few hours to burn off the inner epoxy lining and outer paint. Then a quick scrub down inside to clean of the lining char residue (should be mostly carbon/charcoal by then  ). Then a quick rough sanding on the outside to so it'll ready for some high temp paint that should arrive early next week. Afterwards reassemble things and run some test burns with the inside oiled up to season it. Not sure if I'll finish it all this weekend (might have to take apart and paint next weekend...). Hopefully will be ready to cook something greasy on it next weekend to help season it really well.

Will try to get some pictures of the build process if anyone's interested. Probably have about $300 into the parts for this thing, but I keep imagining more ways to customize it, LOL.









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

hokiehunter373 said:


> Somebody talk to me about the Fireboard. Is it just a temp gauge that you can monitor via wifi on your phone and save settings for future cooks? Do you leave it out with your smoker? Are they only useful for charcoal grills? Talk me into one and why they're so great


Bumping this question back up. Anyone have any experience or feedback?


----------



## Ishi Spirit

hokiehunter373 said:


> Bumping this question back up. Anyone have any experience or feedback?


My Yoder is ran by FireBoard! So far so good and the probes are very accurate


----------



## Billy H

Another one of Pbucks red headed step children pastrami. Last hunk of meat from last years doe. If you haven’t tried his recipe you should! This one took 4 1/2 hours on the smoker and is still as moist as can be.


----------



## pbuck

Billy H said:


> View attachment 7484343
> Another one of Pbucks red headed step children pastrami. Last hunk of meat from last years doe. If you haven’t tried his recipe you should! This one took 4 1/2 hours on the smoker and is still as moist as can be.
> View attachment 7484345


Looks great, Billy! 

I made a big batch last time and still have a couple vac packs left. 

Now I want some lol!!


----------



## Gene94

One of the most satisfying processes of hunting...butchering my own deer. Backstrap medallions here, ready to vac-pack...hung 2 weeks at 34°









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Gene94 said:


> One of the most satisfying processes of hunting...butchering my own deer. Backstrap medallions here, ready to vac-pack...hung 2 weeks at 34°
> View attachment 7484718
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Do you have a walk-in cooler that can hold an entire deer or did you just age certain cuts from the deer?


----------



## Gene94

nicko said:


> Do you have a walk-in cooler that can hold an entire deer or did you just age certain cuts from the deer?


Dad has a walk-in cooler, Hobart band saw and mixer/grinder, big vac-packer, and electric stuffer; so I'm spoiled.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## tonybart55

Gene94 said:


> Dad has a walk-in cooler, Hobart band saw and mixer/grinder, big vac-packer, and electric stuffer; so I'm spoiled.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Curious how much a walk in cooler is lol, it would be nice to get one at some point, but I sense that’ll take a lot of saving up to do! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

tonybart55 said:


> Curious how much a walk in cooler is lol, it would be nice to get one at some point, but I sense that’ll take a lot of saving up to do!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


$4,400 for the cooler...$6,000 total with install. Used 12' x 14'. New they are $10,000. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyNight

We just purchased a used double door display cooler. Previous years I have aged quarters in 50 qt cooler with ice on top and drain open for about a week. Can I put meat in bus trays in the True cooler and age? Would I need to trim outside layer of meat before cutting up and freezing?


----------



## Ishi Spirit

RandyNight said:


> We just purchased a used double door display cooler. Previous years I have aged quarters in 50 qt cooler with ice on top and drain open for about a week. Can I put meat in bus trays in the True cooler and age? Would I need to trim outside layer of meat before cutting up and freezing?


I see no reason why that wouldn’t work 👍🏼 At the locker were I work part time the beef and pork are hung in the cooler at 38 degrees. If you can reach that temp I’d give it a shot. With a cooler that big I personally would want to hang the meat in someway IMO. 
Mold will start forming after 14 days. Under 14 days no need to trim.


----------



## RandyNight

Thanks. Shelves are removable so I could hang quarters and straps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Ishi Spirit said:


> I see no reason why that wouldn’t work 👍🏼 At the locker were I work part time the beef and pork are hung in the cooler at 38 degrees. If you can reach that temp I’d give it a shot. With a cooler that big I personally would want to hang the meat in someway IMO.
> Mold will start forming after 14 days. Under 14 days no need to trim.


If you can bag the meat and keep air off it via vacuum seal, would mold still be an issue?


----------



## nicko

Billy H said:


> View attachment 7484343
> Another one of Pbucks red headed step children pastrami. Last hunk of meat from last years doe. If you haven’t tried his recipe you should! This one took 4 1/2 hours on the smoker and is still as moist as can be.
> View attachment 7484345


Is the mashmellow fluff part of that recipe?


----------



## Ishi Spirit

nicko said:


> Is the mashmellow fluff part of that recipe?





nicko said:


> If you can bag the meat and keep air off it via vacuum seal, would mold still be an issue?


Good question! I think if it was bagged for a extended period the meat would just go bad or get rotten. To age meat properly it needs to be uncovered or in a meat bag that can breathe in a cooler. At times in the locker with boxed beef and pork and if not used in proper amount of time it starts to rot.


----------



## nicko

Ishi Spirit said:


> Good question! I think if it was bagged for a extended period the meat would just go bad or get rotten. To age meat properly it needs to be uncovered or in a meat bag that can breathe in a cooler. At times in the locker with boxed beef and pork and if not used in proper amount of time it starts to rot.


If said meat is in a bag with marshmellow fluff, all bets are off.


----------



## tonybart55

So I’ve been cooking with bourbon lately and there’s a recipe for a Maple Bourbon BBQ Glaze I found online and it’s so dang good!! Highly recommended!!

1/2 Cup Bourbon
1/2 Cup Maple Syrup
1/4 Cup Brown Sugar
1/4 Cup Ketchup
1/4 Cup Honey (I added this for the shiny factor, it wasn’t in original recipe)
4 Teaspoons of favorite bbq rub
4 teaspoons of Apple Cider Vinegar

Simmer for 15-20 mins or until syrup consistency.

Put it on ribs, chicken, wings, everything, it’s really that good… atleast to me  It’s especially good as a glaze for smoked cream cheese too!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

nicko said:


> Is the mashmellow fluff part of that recipe?


Those crazy Harley riders put marshmallow fluff on EVERYTHING!


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> Is the mashmellow fluff part of that recipe?


What? You guys don’t use fluff on your pastrami? Blasphemy! 

Honestly I hate the stuff. Wife was making some fancy desert for a party.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Ishi Spirit said:


> Good question! I think if it was bagged for a extended period the meat would just go bad or get rotten. To age meat properly it needs to be uncovered or in a meat bag that can breathe in a cooler. At times in the locker with boxed beef and pork and if not used in proper amount of time it starts to rot.


@nicko check out wet aging. I believe that's what you're asking about: https://www.themeateater.com/cook/butchering-and-processing/the-why-and-how-of-wet-aging-big-game


----------



## pbuck

Well, after saving a few gift cards, several hundred pennies and getting a 20% off coupon[emoji1787], I bit the bullet and finally upgraded my old 5# LEM stuffer with a 20# motorized one. I should have done this long ago since the price sure hasn’t gone down. [emoji15]

Anyway, it’ll be nice to do a batch of sausages and not stop to refill or ice my cranking shoulder down lol! 

I already have all the fixings to make owens honey bbq/pepper Jack cheese snack sticks so as soon as it gets here I’ll put it through it’s paces.


----------



## jbird03

USMC TBone said:


> Got a food grade, but epoxy lined 55 gal barrel a couple weekends ago for $15 from a small boutique soap shop. It previously contained palm oil and looks about brand new other than some scratches to the paint.
> 
> Earlier this week I got my parts kit from UDSparts.com plus a couple extras to make my own ugly drum smoker. I opted to pay extra for the uprigjt air intakes so I don't have to bend over everytim to adjust the air flow and temperature.. I've been reading about different UDS builds and ideas for the last couple weeks so I'm pretty pumped to start building it this weekend!
> 
> First step will be to measure and drill out my holes and maybe do a quick test fit. Then to burn the sh** out of it for a few hours to burn off the inner epoxy lining and outer paint. Then a quick scrub down inside to clean of the lining char residue (should be mostly carbon/charcoal by then  ). Then a quick rough sanding on the outside to so it'll ready for some high temp paint that should arrive early next week. Afterwards reassemble things and run some test burns with the inside oiled up to season it. Not sure if I'll finish it all this weekend (might have to take apart and paint next weekend...). Hopefully will be ready to cook something greasy on it next weekend to help season it really well.
> 
> Will try to get some pictures of the build process if anyone's interested. Probably have about $300 into the parts for this thing, but I keep imagining more ways to customize it, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


How's the build going? Any pictures? 

Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

I didn't make as much progress as I had hoped, LOL. On Sat I drilled out the holes, and burned the barrel put complete with blazing inferno. I did get a bit over zealous and had some cherry red spots on the bottom near the intakes. That occurred when I hooked the shop vac hose up to the vac's exhaust port and a steel pipe so the hose wouldn't melt. It sure made an impressive inferno. So there's some buckling there.


















On Sun I assessed the damage and scrubbed the inside using a nylon brush and some bar keepers friend, rinsing thoroughly w/ water. There was some peach or pink colored residue remaining from the liner but it scrubbed off pretty easily. I thought I might have to hit the lid with a torch as there was a bunch of white paint residue on the top side. That also scrubbed off pretty well so I didn't need the torch. I give the outside a quick wet sanding with some 120 grit paper to smooth it out some and knock off some of the charred paint residue. It's amazing how quickly plain carbon steel rusts! Like within a minute or two of drying. I wiped the outsides with some denatured alcohol to clean off any sanding dust and oil from my hands before painting. I managed to get 2 coats of Rustoleum high heat paint on the lid and about 2/3 of a single coat on the barrel before I ran out. Some dummy didn't think they might need more than one can of paint to put at least 2 coats on a 55 gal drum (that would would me). The black paint I ordered for use on the intakes, smoke stack and hinge didn't show up until yesterday so I didn't have time to paint them. So for now I'm waiting for more paint to arrive, LOL.










I still need to wipe off the surface rust l inside, with probably a wet rag. Then oil it real well with some cooking oil and burn some charcoal in it to get a little bit of seasoning on the steel to keep it from rusting further. I didn't want to oil up the inside before painting in case some of the oil got on the outside and kept the paint from sticking.


I probably won't get to work on it until the coming Sunday. Sat morning I'm shooting in a precision rimfire rifle match my buddy is hosting at the local gun club, and Sat afternoon we have a Halloween carnival thing for the kids.









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

P.S. I was using this guy's videos for the idea on burning and cleaning out the drum afterwards.











He does a good job breaking it down, and it seemed to work well. I don't think I really needed the shop va since I had enough holes in the barrel to provide good ventilation and get a plenty hot burn.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

pbuck said:


> Well, after saving a few gift cards, several hundred pennies and getting a 20% off coupon[emoji1787], I bit the bullet and finally upgraded my old 5# LEM stuffer with a 20# motorized one. I should have done this long ago since the price sure hasn’t gone down. [emoji15]
> 
> Anyway, it’ll be nice to do a batch of sausages and not stop to refill or ice my cranking shoulder down lol!
> 
> I already have all the fixings to make owens honey bbq/pepper Jack cheese snack sticks so as soon as it gets here I’ll put it through it’s paces.


 Damn!!! Your living now PBuck, very nice.


----------



## pbuck

Billy H said:


> Damn!!! Your living now PBuck, very nice.


It came in today and wow!, it’s quite the piece. I’m stoked to try it and have snack sticks on deck for early next week.


----------



## Billy H

pbuck said:


> It came in today and wow!, it’s quite the piece. I’m stoked to try it and have snack sticks on deck for early next week.


I see your package of Owen's there. I need to get some of the honey bbq ordered before they run out like last year.


----------



## nicko

Looking at getting equipment for making snack sticks. We have a KitchenAid mixer and they have a sausage stuffing accessory. What size of tube do you need for stuffing snacks stick casing?


----------



## pbuck

nicko said:


> View attachment 7489149
> Looking at getting equipment for making snack sticks. We have a KitchenAid mixer and they have a sausage stuffing accessory. What size of tube do you need for stuffing snacks stick casing?


Honestly, I think you’ll have trouble trying to stuff regular size snack sticks with a mixer grinder attachment. 

For 21mm casings you use a 1/2” tube and it takes a LOT of pressure to fill them. With my old 5# stuffer I had to really crank on the thing to make it work and that’s why I wanted to upgrade. Even with my new motorized one they recommend only filling the hopper half way when doing sticks so there’s max pressure. 

You may get by with using 30mm casings and doing large breakfast sausage size snack sticks but they’ll be harder to work with.


----------



## nicko

pbuck said:


> Honestly, I think you’ll have trouble trying to stuff regular size snack sticks with a mixer grinder attachment.
> 
> For 21mm casings you use a 1/2” tube and it takes a LOT of pressure to fill them. With my old 5# stuffer I had to really crank on the thing to make it work and that’s why I wanted to upgrade. Even with my new motorized one they recommend only filling the hopper half way when doing sticks so there’s max pressure.
> 
> You may get by with using 30mm casings and doing large breakfast sausage size snack sticks but they’ll be harder to work with.


Thanks pbuck. If I was going go to buy a manual hand crank stuffer for sticks, any suggestions?


----------



## pbuck

Amazon has the LEM 5# stuffer for $169 but with plastic tubes. You’ll need to buy a 1/2” stainless one anyways. It’s $189 from LEM. The stuffer that is lol. (Edit) 

The Hakka stuffers on Amazon get great reviews and may be worth a look. Only thing I noticed was the base has no holes or flange to anchor it to a table. I screwed my 5 pounder to a 1x10 so I could clamp it down cause you’ll be cranking on that thing.


----------



## nicko

Got a hankering to smoke up some baby back‘s this afternoon but since I got a late start on it and the 2-2-1 method would take too much time, going to try hot and fast… 300° for three hours so I’ll see how it goes. I’ll still do a wrap but at the two hour mark for one hour.


----------



## nicko

Hit target temp at 3 hours 300 degree smoke. Not the amount of bone reveal i would expect but we’ll see.


----------



## nicko

We are one half of the rack. Couple things…..

1 - these were baby backs (leaner than St. Louis style)
2 - we ate the thinner half of the rack

Thinnest sections were a bit dry. Thicker ones had good flavor…..overall texture not quite as tender as St. Louis style but decent. Going to vac seal and freeze the other half.

Not bad for 3 hour hot and fast. The thinner section just needs to be pulled earlier. But doable in a time pinch.


----------



## survivalistd

nicko said:


> Hit target temp at 3 hours 300 degree smoke. Not the amount of bone reveal i would expect but we’ll see.
> View attachment 7489794


That looks great

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood

These out to be good just bought a rib eye loin 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonybart55

RavinHood said:


> These out to be good just bought a rib eye loin
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice marbling in those! They’ll definitely be good!! Already making my mouth water lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla

.









Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood

Put this on the smoker for a few I love reverse searing steaks then seared in my pk let’s eat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Made a batch of poor mans jerky. Straight ground venison.


----------



## RavinHood

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

First run with the new stuffer. It’s awesome! Was a slight learning curve on the feed rate for the first little bit then once dialed in it was soooooo much nicer than cranking the old 5 pounder! 

We had some left over beef from last year’s quarter (new 1/4 beef coming soon) so I used 9# random beef cuts and 3 1/2# pork shoulder. Owens honey bbq sticks with hi temp pepper Jack cheese. 

Hits the MES tomorrow.


----------



## RavinHood

Did some wings 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Snack sticks are done and chillin in the fridge. Will package tomorrow.


----------



## 138104

pbuck said:


> Snack sticks are done and chillin in the fridge. Will package tomorrow.


Those look so good!


----------



## survivalistd

Perry24 said:


> Those look so good!


X2

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Perry24 said:


> Those look so good!


Thanks, Perry. They taste good too!


----------



## HbDane

pbuck said:


> Snack sticks are done and chillin in the fridge. Will package tomorrow.


I'll send you my address 🤣 those look amazing!!


----------



## Ishi Spirit

HbDane said:


> I'll send you my address 🤣 those look amazing!!


Don’t even think of it😂. I’m first!!!


----------



## Ishi Spirit

pbuck said:


> Snack sticks are done and chillin in the fridge. Will package tomorrow.


Looks wonderful my friend!!


----------



## hokiehunter373

Yup, gonna need to make some more of them soon


----------



## pbuck

Lol! Sure is easy to make friends around here. [emoji1787]

My hunting buddy lives about 6.5 hrs from me. I tried to send him snack sticks once and they took 5 days to get there. [emoji2959][emoji2959]

Seriously though. Thanks guys. I do consider all of you good friends. If it weren’t for this thread I’d probably not visit AT that much. It may be the only one in AT history where everyone gets along great and don’t bicker. [emoji1360][emoji1360]


----------



## tonybart55

pbuck said:


> Lol! Sure is easy to make friends around here. [emoji1787]
> 
> My hunting buddy lives about 6.5 hrs from me. I tried to send him snack sticks once and they took 5 days to get there. [emoji2959][emoji2959]
> 
> Seriously though. Thanks guys. I do consider all of you good friends. If it weren’t for this thread I’d probably not visit AT that much. It may be the only one in AT history where everyone gets along great and don’t bicker. [emoji1360][emoji1360]


Ain’t that the truth! But that cause everyone can get behind food, it speaks to everyone. There’s no one I can think of that eats something delicious and hates it lol if there’s someone who hates good food I haven’t met them and don’t want to lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

Finally finished my ugly'ish drum smoker build. Really looking forward to cooking on this bad boy. Thinking I need to do a nice greasy pork butt on it first.






























Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dstoltz

USMC TBone said:


> Finally finished my ugly'ish drum smoker build. Really looking forward to cooking on this bad boy. Thinking I need to do a nice greasy pork butt on it first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Looks damn good Tbone!


----------



## pbuck

USMC TBone said:


> Finally finished my ugly'ish drum smoker build. Really looking forward to cooking on this bad boy. Thinking I need to do a nice greasy pork butt on it first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


The Webber doesn’t look too happy about it’s new greenheaded step brother. [emoji2959][emoji12]


----------



## nicko

Looks great tbone!!!!


----------



## jlh42581

I have the 5lb manual vertical lem stuffer. I will never go back to stuffing off a grinder.


----------



## RavinHood

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

nicko said:


> Looks great tbone!!!!


Thanks everyone. I've been wanting to upgrade from the Weber to something that will be able to maintain temp easier, last longer without adding charcoal, and have more cooking area. This ought fit all those bills and still costs less than a pellet grill, Kamado, or middle of the line offset (like an OK Joe). I had been reading about and researching the UDS's for about a year almost.

Really looking forward to smoking something on it either this weekend or next weekend. Will let you all know how it turns out. I would say the Weber is only partially retired. I plan to keep it around for steaks and burgers where I want better flavor than the gas grill, and maybe as an easy portable set up for camping.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

RavinHood said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks delicious! What time is lunch?

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## tonybart55

RavinHood said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ravin, you want to bring that up from Georgia over here to TN?? You’re making me hungry?

If that your celebration meal for the Braves winning the World Series??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood

USMC TBone said:


> Looks delicious! What time is lunch?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk





tonybart55 said:


> Ravin, you want to bring that up from Georgia over here to TN?? You’re making me hungry?
> 
> If that your celebration meal for the Braves winning the World Series??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just enjoy cooking in general cakes pies the meats you name it. It if I’m ever in the area I’ll swing by with one of my smokers and some meat to cook 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Even if I’m stuffed to the gills, I get hungry again when I see a good rack of ribs. [emoji1786]


----------



## Billy H

Few pounds of venison breakfast sausage my grandsons and I made this afternoon.


----------



## Dude505

With Thanksgiving only a couple weeks out, who is smoking their turkey? Or what is going in your smoker instead/in addiction to?


----------



## Dude505

Addition to


----------



## KineKilla

I will be smoking a turkey this weekend and probably again on Thanksgiving. We usually smoke a turkey 3-4 times a year.

Can eat on one for about a week using it for various recipes.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dude505

How long does the whole bird take? We have done bone in breasts and they sit for 8.5 ish hours, 250 ish.


----------



## pbuck

I’ll be doing ours spatchcock on the green egg similar to how I do chickens but not as hot. 









Big Green Egg Spatchcock Turkey - The BBQ Buddha


If you have wanted to try spatchcocking a turkey for the holidays this recipe for Big Green Egg Spatchcock Turkey is for you!




thebbqbuddha.com


----------



## Dude505

pbuck said:


> I’ll be doing ours spatchcock on the green egg similar to how I do chickens but not as hot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Green Egg Spatchcock Turkey - The BBQ Buddha
> 
> 
> If you have wanted to try spatchcocking a turkey for the holidays this recipe for Big Green Egg Spatchcock Turkey is for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thebbqbuddha.com


Nice!


----------



## tonybart55

Just got a whole all natural Butterball Turkey from Aldi’s for $0.87 per lb [emoji1417][emoji1417] I’ll be smoking my first Turkey this thanksgiving!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dude505

tonybart55 said:


> Just got a whole all natural Butterball Turkey from Aldi’s for $0.87 per lb [emoji1417][emoji1417] I’ll be smoking my first Turkey this thanksgiving!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome!


----------



## USMC TBone

My dad always does a smoked turkey even if Thanksgivong is not at his place. I don't know what temp he cooks his at since he doesn't really use a thermometer in his smoker, but it usually takes him around 12 hrs, sometimes 14 if it's windy and colder than normal outside. The leftovers always make their way up to late archery elk camp  In Eastern WA state the late archery elk season always starts the Wed before Turkey day. So a lot of times we'll head up on Wed to set up camp and maybe hunt around a bit that evening and Thurs morning. But then head back Thurs for Thanksgiving. Then we meet back up in the mountains Fri for elk hunting. Good times 

I have yet to do a whole turkey, but I have done some of the pre-seasoned turkey breasts like these and they were delicious. https://www.walmart.com/ip/Butterball-Frozen-Savory-Herb-Boneless-Turkey-Breast-Roast-3-lb/14122346

Hoping to do a whole turkey sometime this season, maybe around Christmas time. I would prefer to do a test run before trying to do one for Thanksgiving. I will probably do some Prime Rib on Christmas.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dude505

USMC TBone said:


> My dad always does a smoked turkey even if Thanksgivong is not at his place. I don't know what temp he cooks his at since he doesn't really use a thermometer in his smoker, but it usually takes him around 12 hrs, sometimes 14 if it's windy and colder than normal outside. The leftovers always make their way up to late archery elk camp  In Eastern WA state the late archery elk season always starts the Wed before Turkey day. So a lot of times we'll head up on Wed to set up camp and maybe hunt around a bit that evening and Thurs morning. But then head back Thurs for Thanksgiving. Then we meet back up in the mountains Fri for elk hunting. Good times
> 
> I have yet to do a whole turkey, but I have done some of the pre-seasoned turkey breasts like these and they were delicious. https://www.walmart.com/ip/Butterball-Frozen-Savory-Herb-Boneless-Turkey-Breast-Roast-3-lb/14122346
> 
> Hoping to do a whole turkey sometime this season, maybe around Christmas time. I would prefer to do a test run before trying to do one for Thanksgiving. I will probably do some Prime Rib on Christmas.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Sounds good! Good timing on the hunt also! Hope the prime rib is excellent.


----------



## SNAFUstreams

12-Ringer said:


> Thanks to Nicko and his new Green Egg there has been a bunch of smokehouse talk recently, so much so over the last 24hours that I had to go out and roll me a fattie....
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> During
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre smoke
> 
> 
> In the smoker now....can't wait
> 
> I was on such a roll I forget to snap shots before "the roll" - once the bacon weave was complete and seasoned, with the sausage rolled over top, I slather the sausage wtih Sweet Baby Rays Original BBQ sauce, on topo of the slather goes pepperjack cheese, spinach, red onion and garlic. Roll the sausage UP, roll the bacon weave down - season again - I have become a HUGE fan of the Kansas City Rub that Open Season produces - can grab it lots of places, even Cabelas now. Their seasons are not nearly sa salty as many others on teh market.
> 
> It's in the smoke house now, holding a solid 210 degree temp with a heavy hickory/pecan smoke - couple hours (internal temp of 160) I'll pull that baby out and brush with a bit of a sweeter sauce, Sweet Baby Rays Honey Blend. Whole fattie didn't run me $25 and will taste like a MILLION bucks - even hada little left over for ac couple chubbies.... 😉
> 
> PIcs of the finished product later...
> 
> If you're a smoker - share some of your craft!!!
> 
> Joe


This… is… beautiful. _sniffles and eyes water_


----------



## SNAFUstreams

12-Ringer said:


> AAWWEEE MANN!!!! - this thing is amazing.....
> 
> pre glaze
> 
> 
> 
> glazed and cut to showcase the goodness....
> 
> 
> Joe


This is NSFW fewd pr0n -sighs- I gotta get my life together. Unfortunately I didn’t come from a family or community that does stuff like this.


----------



## tonybart55

SNAFUstreams said:


> This is NSFW fewd pr0n -sighs- I gotta get my life together. Unfortunately I didn’t come from a family or community that does stuff like this.


Lol well keep viewing the eye candy, this is the best forum on this whole site. Don’t know how much I’d visit if this thread wasn’t around lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dude505

I love this section man! It makes me hungry lol.


----------



## HbDane

I have a wild pig shoulder and butt I need to clear out of the freezer. If domestic, no question, I'd smoke em, but being wild I heard it can go south real fast. I've heard best thing to do is throw em in the ol crockpot, which I'm not opposed to, but would rather smoke. I know someone on here has a good recipe for me. Looking to make pulled pork, carnitas or something similar, hell even something I never heard of. Thank you in advance.


----------



## USMC TBone

If you want to do pulled pork. I haven't tried this, but I think it might work. If you want that good 'ol smoke flavor but are worried about it drying out you could try smoking for a few hours or so in your smoker, but about when you'd reach the stall and wrap point. Transfer it to a crockpot to finish up with some liquid of your choice (maybe water, apple juice/cider, and apple cider vinegar mix?) until it's tender enough to shred easily?

Like I said just brainstorming an idea.

I would think though if the wild boar has enough fat in or around the muscle groups. And connective tissues ilaround the bone(s) that you could still bbq it like a pork shoulder/butt. You may want to wrap it or put it in a foil pan (covered tightly) after a few hours with a bit of liquid in the bottom to help steam it as it finishes on the bbq.

Again just throwing out ideas since I've never done any wild pig.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

As much as like like smoking beef, chicken, ribs, pork, and salmon, I’m not a fan of smoked turkey. I prefer the traditional oven roasted flavor.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Any of you guys do your snack sticks in a dehydrator or oven? Got some tips? I’m sending the wife out of town this weekend so I’m planning on doing jerky, snack sticks, and bologna. Figured the snack sticks in the dehydrator or oven may make life easier for multi tasking 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SNAFUstreams

tonybart55 said:


> Lol well keep viewing the eye candy, this is the best forum on this whole site. Don’t know how much I’d visit if this thread wasn’t around lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will do. We’re supposed to get a house soonish 3-4 mos. One of my projects will be to make a log oven and cook something outside. I’m super excited. Just need the cable and a hatchet. ^_^


----------



## USMC TBone

nicko said:


> As much as like like smoking beef, chicken, ribs, pork, and salmon, I’m not a fan of smoked turkey. I prefer the traditional oven roasted flavor.


My wife's not huge on the smoked stuff, but she has yet to complain about it and has no problem eating it. She does really like like I do puller pork from a butt, and prime rib, LOL. She is letting me try a turkey this coming weekend to audition for turkey day incase my family decides to come to our house this year, but she seems pretty apprehensive about. She is just a big fan of traditional oven roasted turkey. Although she does seem to really like the pre-smoked and cooked store bought turkey breasts for snacking on. If I can get a whole bird to come out similar to that, it might just change her tune. I'll have to resist the urge to add more than one chunk of wood to the charcoal pile. Almost all the turkey smoking recipes I've looked up mention not to overdo the smoke, and if using charcoal to use no wood, or just one chunk at the most.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Methodman

So Ive been smoking pork shoulders, briskets, ribs, chicken, jerky. and my own venison andouille sausage for years. 

Ive seen the fatty craze and dont fully grasp the "why? " A. Doesnt bacon already have smoke? B. Doesnt the Bacon wrap shield the loaf from smoke? C. Couldnt this be made in the oven? 

It LOOKS cool. So does alot of tactical gear that guys wear and use that serves no purpose. Seems to me the fatty is the Tacti- cool of the culinary world? 

Tell me Im wrong and convince me to try it...


----------



## flozell_g

Now I’m starving. Thanks a lot. 😂


----------



## USMC TBone

Got a free weekend so I can finally cooking something in my Green Monster, the new UDS I built a few weeks ago. My wife got a free turkey at the grocery store last week. We're doing Thanksgivong with my family this year and they want to do a ham, so my wife who absolutely loves turkey was a bit bummed out. I told her we can cook it this weekend and to top it off its her birthday. She was pretty excited and ended up getting another free turkey during her grocery shopping again yesterday.

Will try to get some finished product pics when the bird's done. This is my first time cooking with the UDS (I've only done a couple practice burns), and also my first time cooking a turkey so wish me luck.
















Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## HbDane

USMC TBone said:


> Got a free weekend so I can finally cooking something in my Green Monster, the new UDS I built a few weeks ago. My wife got a free turkey at the grocery store last week. We're doing Thanksgivong with my family this year and they want to do a ham, so my wife who absolutely loves turkey was a bit bummed out. I told her we can cook it this weekend and to top it off its her birthday. She was pretty excited and ended up getting another free turkey during her grocery shopping again yesterday.
> 
> Will try to get some finished product pics when the bird's done. This is my first time cooking with the UDS (I've only done a couple practice burns), and also my first time cooking a turkey so wish me luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Love your vertical smoker. I might have to get the blueprints/build info from you on that.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Sent my wife out of town this weekend so I went to work

25# Owens snack sticks. 10 of them with pepper jack cheese

10# witts summer sausage. 6 of it with dehydrated jalapeño

10# AC leggs jalapeño summer sausage

6# of PBs jerky





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

Man all that sausage looks like a ton of work, and SUPER tasty!

The turkey turned out great! Wife and kids were both happy with it.

@HbDane, I used the kit below from UDSparts.com. I opted for the upright intakes so I wouldn't have to bend over to adjust them to control the temp. I also added their hinge (it locks in place when the lid is vertical, then lift up and it unlocks), and a tube of the red RTV 650 sealant. The side handles I got for like $5 a piece from Home Depot. Kind of wishing I wpuld have gone the next size up but it works just fine. I also picked up a spare 22" Weber grill grate from Ace so that I can have 2 levels for cooking.









DIY UDS Complete Parts Kit for 55 gallon Ugly Drum Smoker


Our complete UDS parts kit contains everything that you need to build your own affordable UDS (Ugly Drum Smoker). Our kit takes out the guess work and uses parts made in the USA! All that you need is a 55 gallon drum and our build your own uds parts kit to build your own UDS drum cooker. UDS...




udsparts.com





Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

hokiehunter373 said:


> Sent my wife out of town this weekend so I went to work
> 
> 25# Owens snack sticks. 10 of them with pepper jack cheese
> 
> 10# witts summer sausage. 6 of it with dehydrated jalapeño
> 
> 10# AC leggs jalapeño summer sausage
> 
> 6# of PBs jerky


Holy cow! You were busy!!

Hope that jerky is turning out ok. 

The Witts SS spice is my favorite.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

hokiehunter373 said:


> Sent my wife out of town this weekend so I went to work
> 
> 25# Owens snack sticks. 10 of them with pepper jack cheese
> 
> 10# witts summer sausage. 6 of it with dehydrated jalapeño
> 
> 10# AC leggs jalapeño summer sausage
> 
> 6# of PBs jerky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


After that night of stacking up the does I see why your list is so big 😎 How much do you have left to make after this batch?


----------



## USMC TBone

Forgot to attach turkey pics... The wife saw me ony phone and had a not so happy look in her eye. LOL

















Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla

Forgot to get a post cook, sliced pic. Elk tri tip tonight was so good.









Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

Ishi Spirit said:


> After that night of stacking up the does I see why your list is so big [emoji41] How much do you have left to make after this batch?


Man, we only get one deer a year here in WA, unless you draw a lottery tag for a 2nd deer (doe only) for a specific unit and for a specific week. I admit that we do get some big mule deer, and of course getting an adukt elk is like getting 2/3 of a beef cow. The elk are pretty hard to hunt, and the past couple of years they've made it spike only for all the units my family and I usually hunt.

Speaking of elk that roast elk tri-tip sounds delicious! 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

I’m having an 0-fer year bowhunting so far. I sure hope I can whack a couple or 3 during firearms season or I’ll be in trouble meat wise.


----------



## hokiehunter373

@pbuck Yeahhhh, busy. Took the whole weekend when factoring in being a dad too haha. Summer sausage is so much easier than snack sticks. 25# of sticks with a 5 pound hand grinder takes some dang time lol. I also realized how much of a difference good casings make. I ran out of the batch I got for the project and had to use an old batch to finish things up. They sucked, won't be getting them again. Couple notes on the jerky: I wish I had gotten the La Choy you'd previously mentioned. My family usually doesn't have soy sauce and we use coconut aminos. I used the coconut aminos with the first batch I made and that batch was freakin delicious. Everywhere was out of the aminos for this round so I ran out and got soy sauce real quick. Just grabbed the first bottle I saw which was Kikkoman. End product is not as good as the coconut amino batch. I'm very curious on the La Choy now and will try that next go around. The Witts SS seasoning is the bomb. So so good.

@Ishi Spirit Lol I donated a good bit of that meat to family and co-workers but I believe you're unaware of the buck and doe I dropped since then with my 220. So yeah, burnt through close to 40 pounds of ground but still have quite a bit left in the freezer. Mission accomplished though. Next project will be a huge batch of pastrami. Been far too long since I've made some and I've got a bunch of roasts to use up.


----------



## pbuck

@hokiehunter373 I’ll be honest. I’ve never heard of coconut aminos and had to look it up. Now, I’m curious as to how it might be in place of the LaChoy. For some reason the Kikomans just doesn’t jive as well with the recipe so if something else works that’s good to know. 

That’s what’s so great about this thread. Always something to learn.


----------



## HbDane

pbuck said:


> I’m having an 0-fer year bowhunting so far. I sure hope I can whack a couple or 3 during firearms season or I’ll be in trouble meat wise.


I'm in th same boat. Being a contractor and basically a one man crew if I'm not working I'm not making any money (which doesn't fly too well with the Mrs.) This year has been an odd one for sure. The busiest I've ever been. I've been having to do 6 days a week basically since January. I guess it's a good problem to have, but I have no time to do what I want. I pretty much wrote this year off and plan on taking an out of state hunting trip next year.


----------



## pbuck

HbDane said:


> I'm in th same boat. Being a contractor and basically a one man crew if I'm not working I'm not making any money (which doesn't fly too well with the Mrs.) This year has been an odd one for sure. The busiest I've ever been. I've been having to do 6 days a week basically since January. I guess it's a good problem to have, but I have no time to do what I want. I pretty much wrote this year off and plan on taking an out of state hunting trip next year.


My problem is I missed a big 10 over in Ohio and turned into my old deer watcher self while waiting for a 2nd chance at him. I’m usually not that picky and go for meat over antlers but I’ve watched too much meat walk by and now I’m regretting it. Lol!!


----------



## hokiehunter373

pbuck said:


> @hokiehunter373 I’ll be honest. I’ve never heard of coconut aminos and had to look it up. Now, I’m curious as to how it might be in place of the LaChoy. For some reason the Kikomans just doesn’t jive as well with the recipe so if something else works that’s good to know.
> 
> That’s what’s so great about this thread. Always something to learn.


I did Whole 30 several years ago and discovered coconut aminos then. It's not as salty as soy sauce but equally delicious in a different way. More expensive though so that's the downside. I certainly will not be doing the Kikkomans again


----------



## HbDane

pbuck said:


> My problem is I missed a big 10 over in Ohio and turned into my old deer watcher self while waiting for a 2nd chance at him. I’m usually not that picky and go for meat over antlers but I’ve watched too much meat walk by and now I’m regretting it. Lol!!


Damn nice deer. They don't grow like that out here in So. cal.


----------



## SNAFUstreams

USMC TBone said:


> Got a free weekend so I can finally cooking something in my Green Monster, the new UDS I built a few weeks ago. My wife got a free turkey at the grocery store last week. We're doing Thanksgivong with my family this year and they want to do a ham, so my wife who absolutely loves turkey was a bit bummed out. I told her we can cook it this weekend and to top it off its her birthday. She was pretty excited and ended up getting another free turkey during her grocery shopping again yesterday.
> 
> Will try to get some finished product pics when the bird's done. This is my first time cooking with the UDS (I've only done a couple practice burns), and also my first time cooking a turkey so wish me luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Sure the Turkey will come out nicely, but that grill is sick man!


----------



## Daddymac

12 pound brisket, updates to follow.


----------



## Daddymac

Update on the whole flat 12 pounder above.

Started with a paste like rub made with Worcestershire and dry seasonings, dropped it on the Traeger at 180 for about 14 hours to an internal temp of 160.










At 160 wrapped it in foil and added some beef bone broth and a few other secret ingredients, increased temp to 225 for about 6 hours to an internal temp of 205.
At 205 dropped it in a cooler to rest for an hour or so.

The results are as follows.

















Very tender and tasty, literally falling apart.


----------



## GTO63

^ that looks delicious !!!! For all you guys that have used Owens summer sausage and snack stick seasoning, how does it compare to Lem sseasoning. I am looking for something different. Tried Waltons it was good the Habenaro BBQ was really good.
Been seeing alot of you guys talk about owens , Went to there website. looks like they have alot of options.


----------



## Daddymac

This is a strange side effect of slicing brisket at my house!


----------



## Nate00

Looks crazy good


----------



## Fox625

Daddymac said:


> Update on the whole flat 12 pounder above.
> 
> Started with a paste like rub made with Worcestershire and dry seasonings, dropped it on the Traeger at 180 for about 14 hours to an internal temp of 160.
> 
> View attachment 7508967
> 
> 
> At 160 wrapped it in foil and added some beef bone broth and a few other secret ingredients, increased temp to 225 for about 6 hours to an internal temp of 205.
> At 205 dropped it in a cooler to rest for an hour or so.
> 
> The results are as follows.
> 
> View attachment 7508968
> View attachment 7508969
> 
> 
> Very tender and tasty, literally falling apart.


That bark looks freaking perfect!


----------



## HbDane

Daddymac said:


> This is a strange side effect of slicing brisket at my house!
> 
> View attachment 7509671


Looks like one of your pup's is trying to hypnotize you 🤣


----------



## busted knuckle

Daddymac said:


> This is a strange side effect of slicing brisket at my house!
> 
> View attachment 7509671


Good Lookin’ pups


----------



## Billy H

GTO63 said:


> ^ that looks delicious !!!! For all you guys that have used Owens summer sausage and snack stick seasoning, how does it compare to Lem sseasoning. I am looking for something different. Tried Waltons it was good the Habenaro BBQ was really good.
> Been seeing alot of you guys talk about owens , Went to there website. looks like they have alot of options.


Owens honey bbq sticks can't be beat. I made some of Owen's breakfast sausage it wasn't bad , but next time I'll add some black pepper and use a little less mix. Legg has a pretty good summer sausage mix .


----------



## GTO63

Billy H said:


> Owens honey bbq sticks can't be beat. I made some of Owen's breakfast sausage it wasn't bad , but next time I'll add some black pepper and use a little less mix. Legg has a pretty good summer sausage mix .


Thank you sir! I appreciate it.

Looking to try the jerky seasoning and there summer sausage.
Just made 25 lbs of summer sausage yresterday from Lems backwoods, its good just want to try something different.


----------



## hokiehunter373

GTO63 said:


> Thank you sir! I appreciate it.
> 
> Looking to try the jerky seasoning and there summer sausage.
> Just made 25 lbs of summer sausage yresterday from Lems backwoods, its good just want to try something different.


What @Billy H said is spot on about their snack stick seasoning. It's amazing. I might use some to do some summer sausage next time. If you're looking for a different summer sausage mix try Witts: https://askthemeatman.com/high_temp...oning-For-25-lbs-of-Smoked-Sausage/p/79363031


----------



## Dude505

A little late, sorry I forgot to post this. Took way less time than I thought they would, one weighed 10 lbs the other 8 lbs. Just over 6 hours, 250 260 ish. Overnight brine and cranberry bbq sauce makes it delicious!


----------



## hokiehunter373

hokiehunter373 said:


> I did Whole 30 several years ago and discovered coconut aminos then. It's not as salty as soy sauce but equally delicious in a different way. More expensive though so that's the downside. I certainly will not be doing the Kikkomans again


Update to this: whatever taste I did not like immediately post smoking has mellowed a week later and the overall taste is better. It's still not as good as the coconut aminos recipe but I wouldn't hesitate to share it with other people now just advising them that it's not my favorite.


----------



## pbuck

hokiehunter373 said:


> Update to this: whatever taste I did not like immediately post smoking has mellowed a week later and the overall taste is better. It's still not as good as the coconut aminos recipe but I wouldn't hesitate to share it with other people now just advising them that it's not my favorite.


I’d be curious as to how the LaChoy sauce stands up. It has a totally different flavor than the kikkomans. Probably cause it’s cheap lol! I finally whacked a couple deer today so now I will have meat for jerky [emoji3]


----------



## GTO63

hokiehunter373 said:


> What @Billy H said is spot on about their snack stick seasoning. It's amazing. I might use some to do some summer sausage next time. If you're looking for a different summer sausage mix try Witts: https://askthemeatman.com/high_temp...oning-For-25-lbs-of-Smoked-Sausage/p/79363031


Thank you, I will check them out!


----------



## pbuck

I 2nd the Witts seasoning. It’s basic SS mix but the flavor is excellent. Everyone who tries it clamors for more. I add a heaping tablespoon of mustard seed for a 12.5# batch and use hi temp cheddar. Plan is to make some later this week. 

Also the Owens honey bbq is da bomb for snack sticks. I made some mini summer sausages out of it and strangely enough, I thought it was better in snack sticks.


----------



## GTO63

Awesome!! thank you sir.


----------



## RandyNight

Drove up to Ohio from Mississippi to visit son and family. One my younger sons bagged a young 7 point. We skinned and got the meat off the deer the gutless method. I pulled out the tenderloins without puncturing gut cavity. They stank like guts when I washed them and i was the only one that could stomach them fried the next morning for breakfast. Other meat is fine. Any ideas why?


----------



## hokiehunter373

pbuck said:


> I 2nd the Witts seasoning. It’s basic SS mix but the flavor is excellent. Everyone who tries it clamors for more. I add a heaping tablespoon of mustard seed for a 12.5# batch and use hi temp cheddar. Plan is to make some later this week.
> 
> Also the Owens honey bbq is da bomb for snack sticks. I made some mini summer sausages out of it and strangely enough, I thought it was better in snack sticks.


I added some dehydrated jalapenos to some of my Witts this time. Killer. I should have done some pepperjack cheese with it too but I was nervous about just doing too much. Next time I'll probably do 1/3 Witts with some pepperjack, 1/3 Witts with the jalapenos, 1/3 Witts with jalapenos and PJ. Getting into making my own SS has been a blessing and a curse lol. It's pretty easy and dang good but I sure do blow through some ground quickly. Guess I need to go kill some more deer.

Interesting note about the Owens and SS. Maybe I'll stick with the snack sticks. My wife is not a fan of eating deer (mostly a mental thing but I also think she had some poorly processed/cooked deer growing up) but she is LOVING these snack sticks. If she's going to keep eating them I'll have to start grinding whole deer to keep making it lol


----------



## zmax hunter

Have a 15lb Beef Back loin.. KC strip, NY strip,.. whatever.. might cut it in half.
Will be cutting off most all backfat, trim, lean, etc..
Mixing 2 heaping tablespoons of Herb De Provence with 1/4lb of melted butter..coating the beef, all sides, then top liberally with cracked black pepper..
Goes on the pellet grill, 200 to smoke, temp probe set at 130.. i will likely bring it up to 140, internal, wrap in foil, throw it in a cooler to rest for about 1 hr.
I wouldnt be afraid to bring it up to 150 for a medium roast.. it took about 2 hrs to hit 130s.
This loin was $5.89 per lb..
Its going to be delicious, like medium prime rib.. serving with cheesy potatoes, sweet corn, and dinner rolls, with my homemade Sandhill plum jelly..
The sweet corn is homegrown, blanched, shaved from the cob, and frozen.. i put up 26, 6cup freezer bags for the winter.. i can quickly thaw it in a warm water bath in the sink.. usually fry it in a cast iron skillet with 1/2 a stick of butter and a 1/4 cup of Turbinado sugar.. going to be amazing.


----------



## HbDane

zmax hunter said:


> Have a 15lb Beef Back loin.. KC strip, NY strip,.. whatever.. might cut it in half.
> Will be cutting off most all backfat, trim, lean, etc..
> Mixing 2 heaping tablespoons of Herb De Provence with 1/4lb of melted butter..coating the beef, all sides, then top liberally with cracked black pepper..
> Goes pn the pellet grill, 225 to smoke, temp probe set at 130.. i will likely bring it up to 140, internal, wrap in foil, throw it in a cooler to rest for about 1 hr.
> This loin was $5.89 per lb..
> Its going to be delicious, like medium prime rib.. serving with cheesy potatoes, sweet corn, and dinner rolls, with my homemade Sandhill plum jelly..
> The sweet corn is homegrown, blanched, shaved from the cob, and frozen.. i put up 26, 6cup freezer bags for the winter.. i can quickly thaw it in a warm water bath in the sink.. usually fry it in a cast iron skillet with 1/2 a stick of butter and a 1/4 cup of Turbinado sugar.. going to be amazing.


Here I am cooking 2 corndogs in a toaster oven 🤣 That sounds amazing, please post pictures before it disappears😉


----------



## USMC TBone

zmax hunter said:


> Have a 15lb Beef Back loin.. KC strip, NY strip,.. whatever.. might cut it in half.
> Will be cutting off most all backfat, trim, lean, etc..
> Mixing 2 heaping tablespoons of Herb De Provence with 1/4lb of melted butter..coating the beef, all sides, then top liberally with cracked black pepper..
> Goes pn the pellet grill, 225 to smoke, temp probe set at 130.. i will likely bring it up to 140, internal, wrap in foil, throw it in a cooler to rest for about 1 hr.
> This loin was $5.89 per lb..
> Its going to be delicious, like medium prime rib.. serving with cheesy potatoes, sweet corn, and dinner rolls, with my homemade Sandhill plum jelly..
> The sweet corn is homegrown, blanched, shaved from the cob, and frozen.. i put up 26, 6cup freezer bags for the winter.. i can quickly thaw it in a warm water bath in the sink.. usually fry it in a cast iron skillet with 1/2 a stick of butter and a 1/4 cup of Turbinado sugar.. going to be amazing.


Ummm... so how do we get to your house and what time is dinner  Sounds delicious! Make sure to send us some pics, please.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

zmax hunter said:


> Have a 15lb Beef Back loin.. KC strip, NY strip,.. whatever.. might cut it in half.
> Will be cutting off most all backfat, trim, lean, etc..
> Mixing 2 heaping tablespoons of Herb De Provence with 1/4lb of melted butter..coating the beef, all sides, then top liberally with cracked black pepper..
> Goes pn the pellet grill, 225 to smoke, temp probe set at 130.. i will likely bring it up to 140, internal, wrap in foil, throw it in a cooler to rest for about 1 hr.
> This loin was $5.89 per lb..
> Its going to be delicious, like medium prime rib.. serving with cheesy potatoes, sweet corn, and dinner rolls, with my homemade Sandhill plum jelly..
> The sweet corn is homegrown, blanched, shaved from the cob, and frozen.. i put up 26, 6cup freezer bags for the winter.. i can quickly thaw it in a warm water bath in the sink.. usually fry it in a cast iron skillet with 1/2 a stick of butter and a 1/4 cup of Turbinado sugar.. going to be amazing.


Since we're on the same team for the contest I realllllyyyy think I should get an invite to try this. Man! Thanks for the details, I can legit taste it


----------



## zmax hunter

7:40, Dinner rolls get to rise for 8hrs

Dinners at 7p Hokie, you best get on the road.


----------



## hokiehunter373

zmax hunter said:


> 7:40, Dinner rolls get to rise for 8hrs
> 
> Dinners at 7p Hokie, you best get on the road.


<iframe src="Run Discover GIF - Find & Share on GIPHY" width="480" height="315" frameBorder="0" class="giphy-embed" allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="



">via GIPHY</a></p>


----------



## zmax hunter

Thats a slab a beef, prep time.
Decided to cut it in 1/2 for this meal. Will cut the other 1/2 into 2" KC strips for the charcoal grill in a day or 2.


----------



## zmax hunter

On the pellet grill, its an Oklahoma Joes.. using a pellet blend of Oak, Hickory, and Mesquite.
Internal temp starting at 61.
I need to get a temp probe, wifi enabled and sent to my phone. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
Decided to go with 140.


----------



## pbuck

Well, Z gets the cook of the week award. 

Myself, I ground and stuffed 15# of summer sausage for a buddy and 12.5# of cheddar brats for me. The SS hits the MES tomorrow, the brats are in the freezer setting up so I can vacuum seal them.


----------



## zmax hunter

The SS and Cheddar Brats sounds wonderful!

Why make 1 pan of Cheesy taters.. when its just as easy to make 2.!
The dinner rolls are rising nicely.. will brush them with butter and bake them soon.
I made the Sandhill Plum jelly back in August.


----------



## zmax hunter

Dinner rolls are done.
The KC Loin is resting in the cooler..
Taters in the oven.
Time to start the sweet corn.
Thinking i will make a pan of Brownies.. to smother with vanilla ice cream.

If youre into specialty seasonings.. no chef should be without Hudson Valley Salt, it has a taste and texture all its own..


----------



## zmax hunter

My goodness.. perfection!


----------



## HbDane

zmax hunter said:


> My goodness.. perfection!
> 
> 
> View attachment 7513916
> View attachment 7513918


Sending you my address for a to-go plate 🤣 seriously though, Bravo!!!! I'm going to have to re-read your technique and attempt this wholesome goodness.


----------



## Billy H

I missed the jerky recipe made with the coconut amino, Can anyone point me to it. 

Pbuck looks like you been busy breaking in that new stuffer. I have some breakfast sausage and summer sausage on deck. I'm going through my venison faster then I thought. Need to get out and fill my buck tag or take another doe. This time with the exception of a few cuts it'll all be ground.


----------



## pbuck

Billy H said:


> I missed the jerky recipe made with the coconut amino, Can anyone point me to it.
> 
> Pbuck looks like you been busy breaking in that new stuffer. I have some breakfast sausage and summer sausage on deck. I'm going through my venison faster then I thought. Need to get out and fill my buck tag or take another doe. This time with the exception of a few cuts it'll all be ground.


It’s my ancient recipe and hokie sub’d the coconut aminos for the LaChoy soy sauce. I’ve been making this jerky for 35+ years. 

Marinate the meat for at least 2 full days and give it a good mix 2 or 3 times a day. I usually have more than 2.5# so I always double it. 










The new stuffer is awesome. Wish I’d have taken the plunge several years ago.


----------



## Billy H

Thanks pbuck. Are you smoking that or dehydrateing it?


----------



## Ishi Spirit

zmax hunter said:


> Dinner rolls are done.
> The KC Loin is resting in the cooler..
> Taters in the oven.
> Time to start the sweet corn.
> Thinking i will make a pan of Brownies.. to smother with vanilla ice cream.
> 
> If youre into specialty seasonings.. no chef should be without Hudson Valley Salt, it has a taste and texture all its own..
> View attachment 7513878
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7513873
> View attachment 7513877


Great stuff Z!! Keep it coming! Please tell us more about the salt. What’s different about it and where did you purchase it at?


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Double post


----------



## pbuck

Billy H said:


> Thanks pbuck. Are you smoking that or dehydrateing it?


Dehydrating.


----------



## Billy H

pbuck said:


> Dehydrating.


👍


----------



## Billy H

4 pound of breakfast sausage. Did not feel like getting the stuffer out for such a small amount . So I made patty’s. Used a burger press. These are huge sausage patty. LOL Used Owens mix. From past experience I cut the mix some and replaced with black pepper. Good results.


----------



## zmax hunter

I 1st learned about the New York Hudson Valley salt from Graziano's in Miami.. which led me to The Spice Lab.








All Natural Gourmet Seasoning Blends, Organic Spices, Kosher Sea Salt


Shop for spices and much more: award winning bbq rubs, premium seasoning blends and organic spices; kosher sea salt and pepper grinders; everything bagel seasoning; natural sugars; gourmet gift collections, cocktail sugar and salt rimmers; Michelle Tam's Nom Nom Paleo seasoning powders; and...



spices.com





Mixing that salt with fresh ground/cracked pepper, about 60/40 makes a great steak rub.


----------



## zmax hunter

And we're off..2" KC Strips
Hickory Hut Hot link sausage
Salt n peppered 450 oven baked Potatoes
And Hickory Hut Signature baked beans.


----------



## zmax hunter

I have fire!
Nothing like a little Vodka Tonic to wait for the coals..


----------



## hokiehunter373

zmax hunter said:


> I have fire!
> Nothing like a little Vodka Tonic to wait for the coals..
> View attachment 7514597
> View attachment 7514601


I’m gonna need these posts every day from here on out. Well done. As far as a WiFi thermometer to your phone, check out the fireboard. Word on the street is I have one headed my way for Christmas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmax hunter

Sorry Hokie, no grill or smoke tonight.
Felt like an Italian dinner.
Chopped salad.. has chicken, blue cheese crumbs, etc..
Garlic Bread
Spaghetti with mild italian sausage
Large meatballs, beef.
And Focaccia bread with olive oil and fresh ground black pepper.. for dipping..


----------



## pluckabuck

Does anyone have a good recipe for ground jerky? I've tried a few of the ready-mixes, but they are somewhat expensive.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Billy H

Sorry not smoked,, but wha the hell its venison. Venison vegetable soup. Made from a bone in shoulder roast. Takes a few steps to make it but worth the effort. Start with this.










Gets as tender as can be.Pull it like pork shoulder









after all said and done


----------



## zmax hunter

Looking for a great salad to go with your steak, spaghetti, etc..

Chopped Salad
(Some may recognize this salad)
1 head Romaine lettuce washed, drained, chopped 5-6 cups
4 slices Bacon, cooked, diced.. small 1/4"
2 cups of diced cooked chicken breast 1/2"
1 cup Roma tomatoes, diced,. Small 1/4"
1/2 cup diced green onion
1 Avocado, peeled, pitted, diced, 1/2"
4oz crumbled Bleu Cheese
Prepare Bacon and Chicken the day before, refrigerate.
Keep all ingredients refrigeratad, serve immeduately

Serve with a cold Creamy italian dressing, or a vinaigrette along with Facoccia


----------



## pbuck

Tri tip ready to get a light smudge on the BGE in prep for a reverse sear.


----------



## pbuck

Started with a chunk of oak for smoke at 250 in the egg and took it to 115 IT then Cranked the heat up to 550-600 and seared it till it hit 130.


----------



## USMC TBone

That looks damn good.. Gotta love reverse sear! That pretty much how I do any roasts on the bbq these days, unless I'm doing pulled pork or a brisket.



Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## HbDane

pbuck said:


> Started with a chunk of oak for smoke at 250 in the egg and took it to 115 IT then Cranked the heat up to 550-600 and seared it till it hit 130.


That tri-tip looks perfect brother!!! Great job


----------



## pbuck

Thanks! It was pretty good. Not as tender all around as I’d hoped for a prime cut but still very edible.


----------



## Billy H

Couple pounds of jerky using the recipe Pbuck posted. I opted for the LaChoy soy sauce. Very tasty My grandsons were gobbling it up.


----------



## USMC TBone

Billy H said:


> Couple pounds of jerky using the recipe Pbuck posted. I opted for the LaChoy soy sauce. Very tasty My grandsons were gobbling it up.
> View attachment 7521187


I keep meaning to make some jerky with PBuck's recipe, but I'm terrible at planning ahead. I was hoping to bbq some pork butt today but didn't even think about getting it out of the freezer until yesterday afternoon, so I think I'll attempt it next weekend, LOL. I have a couple deer roasts left from last year's deer that should make some good jerky. But I need to remember to get it out at least a few days in advance. A day or two to thaw and another day for marinating.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Billy H said:


> Couple pounds of jerky using the recipe Pbuck posted. I opted for the LaChoy soy sauce. Very tasty My grandsons were gobbling it up.
> View attachment 7521187


Looks good, my friend! 

Man, I get nervous when I post any recipes cause I don’t want someone making a big batch of something and not liking it. Everyone has different tastes. Glad at least the grand kids liked it. 

I have some roasts thawing in the fridge and plan on making a batch this week.


----------



## pbuck

USMC TBone said:


> I keep meaning to make some jerky with PBuck's recipe, but I'm terrible at planning ahead. I was hoping to bbq some pork butt today but didn't even think about getting it out of the freezer until yesterday afternoon, so I think I'll attempt it next weekend, LOL. I have a couple deer roasts left from last year's deer that should make some good jerky. But I need to remember to get it out at least a few days in advance. A day or two to thaw and another day for marinating.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


You need at least a couple days to marinate so get it out Wednesday.  I like to slice mine when it’s still almost frozen.


----------



## Billy H

pbuck said:


> Looks good, my friend!
> 
> Man, I get nervous when I post any recipes cause I don’t want someone making a big batch of something and not liking it. Everyone has different tastes. Glad at least the grand kids liked it.
> 
> I have some roasts thawing in the fridge and plan on making a batch this week.


 Thanks, No worries there. Turned out great. Was disappearing fast, I downed my fair share already. My son took about half home 😁
Im waiting on a spice blend a local guy makes, it's basically like a hot rub but I use it in all kinds of stuff. Mixed in with snack sticks it gives a nice bit of heat on the back end, nothing crazy just a little zip. Going to make a batch of jerkey with just a little heat on it. 

This stuff , you need to be careful with it.


----------



## pbuck

Have a batch of jerky in the marinade. Added an extra tsp. of coarse black pepper.


----------



## hokiehunter373

pbuck said:


> Looks good, my friend!
> 
> Man, I get nervous when I post any recipes cause I don’t want someone making a big batch of something and not liking it. Everyone has different tastes. Glad at least the grand kids liked it.
> 
> I have some roasts thawing in the fridge and plan on making a batch this week.


@pbuck my kids love it even when I screw up and get the wrong soy sauce lol. I've got a 1 and 4 year old quickly approaching 2 and 5. If they hear me say jerky or see the jerky it's game over. Doesn't matter if they just ate or what, they crush your recipe. Stop worrying, I think it's a proven winner haha


----------



## tonybart55

So my old smoker took a dump on me and stopped working. Finally got a new smoker and burned it in the other day. First smoke in atleast a month or so, maybe 2. 

Got a chuck roast smoking and my first breakfast fatty 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

hokiehunter373 said:


> @pbuck my kids love it even when I screw up and get the wrong soy sauce lol. I've got a 1 and 4 year old quickly approaching 2 and 5. If they hear me say jerky or see the jerky it's game over. Doesn't matter if they just ate or what, they crush your recipe. Stop worrying, I think it's a proven winner haha


Thanks hokie! I guess knowing that my wife will eat it proves it’s palatable. Not that I’m the best at making everything but, I’m sure that like me, you’ve had someone else’s jerky/sausage/whatever that’s just not very good and I don’t wanna be that guy. Lol! 

Funny thing, my cat goes nuts over it. Just doesn’t seem like something a cat would like.


----------



## hokiehunter373

pbuck said:


> Thanks hokie! I guess knowing that my wife will eat it proves it’s palatable. Not that I’m the best at making everything but, I’m sure that like me, you’ve had someone else’s jerky/sausage/whatever that’s just not very good and I don’t wanna be that guy. Lol!
> 
> Funny thing, my cat goes nuts over it. Just doesn’t seem like something a cat would like.


Haha I hear ya buddy, I'm the same way


----------



## tonybart55

Where have these been all my life!!! The breakfast fatty was a success 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Ok, that does it. Wife be damned, I’m making a fatty even if I have to eat the whole dam thing myself. Lol!! 

How bout the recipe 411 on that, Tony?

Time, temp, filling etc.


----------



## hokiehunter373

tonybart55 said:


> Where have these been all my life!!! The breakfast fatty was a success
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeaaa I need to do a breakfast one now. Looks amazing!


----------



## tonybart55

pbuck said:


> Ok, that does it. Wife be damned, I’m making a fatty even if I have to eat the whole dam thing myself. Lol!!
> 
> How bout the recipe 411 on that, Tony?
> 
> Time, temp, filling etc.



Breakfast sausage roll of choice
7-8 pieces of bacon
6 cooked eggs scrambled
large handful of shredded cheese (I didn’t measure but I’ve got some large hands lol)
any other stuffing you want (onions, green peppers, mushrooms, etc) I did sautéed onions

I used a gallon ziploc to mash the sausage into a square. 
Added the stuffing
Then roll it up. I suggest using some clear Reynolds wrap to help with this. 

I then laid out 5-6 pieces of bacon, and used 2 more cut in half to cover the ends, placed the stuffed sausage roll on bacon and wrapped it up. Seasoned with some BBQ rub then threw it on the smoker at 275 for till it reached about 155 internal. Then brushed a little BBQ sauce on it and threw it under the broiler for a few mins to crisp up the bacon and also caramelize the bbq sauce. 

A couple things I should’ve done differently though

should’ve made a bacon weave as the fatty split in half when I took it off the smoker with just wrapped bacon, I think a bacon weave would’ve helped prevent this.
should’ve cooked at a higher temp, maybe 325, to shorten the cook time and also crisp up the bacon without having to put it in the broiler.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonybart55

pbuck said:


> Ok, that does it. Wife be damned, I’m making a fatty even if I have to eat the whole dam thing myself. Lol!!
> 
> How bout the recipe 411 on that, Tony?
> 
> Time, temp, filling etc.


Also you said if you have to eat the whole thing by yourself… very possible lol  I ate half of it before I realized I ate half of it… maybe it’s called a fatty cause the person who eats it becomes one?? Idk and don’t care ha! This definitely ain’t gonna help me lose weight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Thanks!! 

The wife might eat a piece but that would be it. She’s just not a big bacon/sausage eater so that’s why I’ve never attempted a fatty. We do have a couple people coming for Christmas though so I’m thinking this will be on the breakfast menu.


----------



## tonybart55

pbuck said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> The wife might eat a piece but that would be it. She’s just not a big bacon/sausage eater so that’s why I’ve never attempted a fatty. We do have a couple people coming for Christmas though so I’m thinking this will be on the breakfast menu.


This one I cooked was a test run to see if I was gonna do one for my sisters Christmas , after this test I’ll be doing one for Christmas too lol I think I’m gonna do this one again and maybe one with Blueberry muffin for the stuffing. I’ve seen that on this form and also on a few YouTube videos, sounds good to me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonybart55

Chuck roast came out great 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Got 15# summer sausage stuffed and ready for the MES tomorrow.

Up at 6am and have 4# of jerky in the dehydrator and 15# of SS in the MES. 🥱


----------



## Connerzeck11

Looks amazing!


----------



## pbuck

Pretty good day meat wise.


----------



## RavinHood

Smoked ribs Mac n cheese and some zipper peas











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonybart55

pbuck said:


> Pretty good day meat wise.


Is summer sausage hard to make? I love summer sausage but I have had some homemade stuff that was awesome and some that was pretty awful.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonybart55

RavinHood said:


> Smoked ribs Mac n cheese and some zipper peas
> 
> View attachment 7523538
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ribs sound so good. Haven’t had ribs in a while and you may just be tipping the scales towards them Ravin!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

tonybart55 said:


> Is summer sausage hard to make? I love summer sausage but I have had some homemade stuff that was awesome and some that was pretty awful.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s not hard but I think there are a few things that need to be done to make it more palatable. Meat needs to be kept very cold and mixed well enough to get good protein separation or you’ll end up with crumbly sausage. 

There’s more to it but once you get it down it’s pretty easy really.


----------



## hokiehunter373

pbuck said:


> It’s not hard but I think there are a few things that need to be done to make it more palatable. Meat needs to be kept very cold and mixed well enough to get good protein separation or you’ll end up with crumbly sausage.
> 
> There’s more to it but once you get it down it’s pretty easy really.


Agreed. I think it's one of the more stress free things I make


----------



## USMC TBone

Planning to do some pulled pork and deer jerky this weekend. I did manage to plan ahead and pulled the venison roasts and 5 lb pork butt out of the freezer Tues night.

I'll be using my own jerky marinade recipe I concocted several years ago (before seeing PBuck's). It's pretty similar to PBuck's but leaves out the accent and all spice but adds some brown sugar. Pretty much if you marinade the meat in a mix of soy sauce, W sauce (new name for Worchestershire), garlic powder, and black pepper it's hard to go wrong.

I did this marinade first time several years ago with a lean chuck roast and it was my first time doing it on the BBQ and it was some of the best jerky I'd ever had. The last couple of times I've done it with deer and I kept getting a bitterness to it. I'm pretty sure though that it was due to me getting carried away with too much smoke and the bbq running too hot, like 225 - 250 instead of 170 - 200 like I would have likes. The bitterness did go away after letting the jerky sit for a few days and it was much better after that. Hoping to try and keep the temp down this weekend for the jerky and not get carried away with the smoke/wood chunks, LOL. I need to remember sometimes less smoke is more.

I may split the jerky into 2 batches and do the 2nd batch with a store bought seasoning & cure that my father in law got me a few yrs ago that's been floating around the pantry. I guess the scientist in me is always experimenting.









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

Small pork butt in the barrel smoker smelling delicious. Current meat temp is about 140 F. Trying without a drip pan and the meat on the highest grate which is why I flipped it half way through to keep the bottom from getting too crispy.

Gotta love the smell of pork in a smoker while it's cooking.









Also have some jerky marinating to get smoked tomorrow.

This is all for some practice with the new smoker before Christmas prime rib dinner at least that's the excused I told the wife. She's not really complaining though, LOL.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

Not really smoker applicable I guess ? But We’re looking to make some jerky out of wild boar  backstrap. 

Terrriaki is always good ? Or whatever. Curious how ya’ll making it happen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nhns4

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## tonybart55

nhns4 said:


> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


The marbling… I think I heard angels start singing as I scrolled up to see that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nhns4

tonybart55 said:


> The marbling… I think I heard angels start singing as I scrolled up to see that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

tonybart55 said:


> The marbling… I think I heard angels start singing as I scrolled up to see that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nick has nice meat.


----------



## Jdandywv

Making me 🤤


----------



## tonybart55

pbuck said:


> Nick has nice meat.


BBQ Aprons required for the quality of Nicks meat.









Amazon.com: YuanDe Funny Grilling Apron for Men - Once You Put My Meat - One Size Fits All - Kitchen Cooking Barbecue Apron with 3 Large Pockets for Dad, Husband, Boyfriend - Black Mens Outdoor BBQ Apron : Home & Kitchen


Buy YuanDe Funny Grilling Apron for Men - Once You Put My Meat - One Size Fits All - Kitchen Cooking Barbecue Apron with 3 Large Pockets for Dad, Husband, Boyfriend - Black Mens Outdoor BBQ Apron: Aprons - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com













Amazon.com: Funny BBQ Aprons for Men, Mens Aprons with Pocket, Let's Grill Apron, Gifts for Men, Adjustable and Waterproof : Home & Kitchen


Buy Funny BBQ Aprons for Men, Mens Aprons with Pocket, Let's Grill Apron, Gifts for Men, Adjustable and Waterproof: Shop top fashion brands Aprons at Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY and Returns possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck




----------



## USMC TBone

That is one sexy rib roast! I managed to pick up a 12 pounder on sale, to cook up Christmas day, but it has no where near the marbling of that thing.

The pulled pork turned out great. I got a, "This is some gooooood stuff" from my 8 yr old son, and my 6 yr old daughter ate all hers pretty quick too. Normally it takes her forever to eat her dinner unless it something she really likes. She was actually the first to finish tonight so I'll take it as a compliment, LOL.
















Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

tonybart55 said:


> Breakfast sausage roll of choice
> 7-8 pieces of bacon
> 6 cooked eggs scrambled
> large handful of shredded cheese (I didn’t measure but I’ve got some large hands lol)
> any other stuffing you want (onions, green peppers, mushrooms, etc) I did sautéed onions
> 
> I used a gallon ziploc to mash the sausage into a square.
> Added the stuffing
> Then roll it up. I suggest using some clear Reynolds wrap to help with this.
> 
> I then laid out 5-6 pieces of bacon, and used 2 more cut in half to cover the ends, placed the stuffed sausage roll on bacon and wrapped it up. Seasoned with some BBQ rub then threw it on the smoker at 275 for till it reached about 155 internal. Then brushed a little BBQ sauce on it and threw it under the broiler for a few mins to crisp up the bacon and also caramelize the bbq sauce.
> 
> A couple things I should’ve done differently though
> 
> should’ve made a bacon weave as the fatty split in half when I took it off the smoker with just wrapped bacon, I think a bacon weave would’ve helped prevent this.
> should’ve cooked at a higher temp, maybe 325, to shorten the cook time and also crisp up the bacon without having to put it in the broiler.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For a bit of a twist for the scrapple lovers among us, simply replace the sausage with the scrapple. The scrapple adds plenty enough spice that I usually skip onions and peppers I do add some diced tomatoes. Everything else pretty much the same. I would agree with Tony, a bacon weave makes a big difference in keeping it all together. I will say that I’ve never found a temperature high enough to smoke it that crisps the bacon, so I always end up throwing it in the hot oven for a few moments afterwards to crisp things up.

Crowd pleaser at our place


----------



## tonybart55

nhns4 said:


> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk



So idk if that is Wagyu or not, but nevertheless I got curious how much a whole cow of Japanese A5 Wagyu would cost, roughly. I’ve seen whole tenderloins of A5 Wagyu sell for $1200-$1800 depending on weight. This is what I was able to find on the price of a whole Japanese A5 Wagyu Cow…


----------



## nhns4

tonybart55 said:


> So idk if that is Wagyu or not, but nevertheless I got curious how much a whole cow of Japanese A5 Wagyu would cost, roughly. I’ve seen whole tenderloins of A5 Wagyu sell for $1200-$1800 depending on weight. This is what I was able to find on the price of a whole Japanese A5 Wagyu Cow…


Aussie Wagyu. Meat raffle win. 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## tonybart55

nhns4 said:


> Aussie Wagyu. Meat raffle win.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Lucky man lol I’ve had an American Wagyu burger in texas before but never a Wagyu steaks of any variety or country before. 

I’ll tell you what, in light of Christmas spirit I’ll send you my address so you can mail me a nice thick slice lol  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyNight

tonybart55 said:


> Is summer sausage hard to make? I love summer sausage but I have had some homemade stuff that was awesome and some that was pretty awful.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not hard, just takes time and equipment. Need a good smoker and all day to smoke it. I use this recipe:




__





For Venison Sausage Recipes, This is the King of Them All


Of all my venison sausage recipes, I get the most requests for this one. It's a perfect way to showcase your sausage making skills.




www.lets-make-sausage.com





Also smoking instructions there


----------



## zmax hunter

Getting stupid, glad i can buy beef from family or friends.


----------



## Billy H

zmax hunter said:


> Getting stupid, glad i can buy beef from family or friends.


Going price , I'd never pay it. I can go to a local restaurant 10 times that has fantastic prime rib and get it cooked and served to me with two great sides for less.


----------



## pbuck

Luckily, Kroger wasn’t stupid expensive when using their rewards card. Doesn’t say but I’m assuming it’s just choice but it’ll probably still be edible.


----------



## joesandi

Supper.


----------



## jager69

Looks really good!! Enjoy.


----------



## nhns4

Stuffed









Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## tonybart55

nhns4 said:


> Stuffed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Yea me too…











Just kidding lol  got that from google, I have breakfast for dinner (eggs, sausage, and biscuits)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## survivalistd

tonybart55 said:


> Yea me too…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding lol  got that from google, I have breakfast for dinner (eggs, sausage, and biscuits)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No bacon???

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

_This year we decided to do a charcuterie appetizer type meal. Had a pile of different meats, cheese, crackers, olives, dips and fruit and a good favorite of mine shrimp cocktail. 
Merry Christmas AT smokers!








_


----------



## pbuck

Man I  those little buckeye pretzel bites!


----------



## Ishi Spirit

pbuck said:


> Man I  those little buckeye pretzel bites!


They were very good! The cheese sauce was in the crockpot nice and hot


----------



## tonybart55

survivalistd said:


> No bacon???
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


Lol if it wasn’t a google image I would’ve had loads of oven baked bacon, that’s probably my favorite way to cook bacon. Nice evenly cooked, thick cut, slightly crispy, perfect sammich bacon lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonybart55

Ishi Spirit said:


> _This year we decided to do a charcuterie appetizer type meal. Had a pile of different meats, cheese, crackers, olives, dips and fruit and a good favorite of mine shrimp cocktail.
> Merry Christmas AT smokers!
> 
> View attachment 7529934
> _
> 
> View attachment 7529935
> 
> View attachment 7529936
> 
> 
> View attachment 7529937
> 
> View attachment 7529938


Man I love meat and cheese trays, every Christmas my family gets me a summer sausage kit. Got several rolls of both summer sausage or salami, and several blocks of cheese. Been getting me that since I was like 5 or 6 lol and I’m 28 now one of my favorite yearly gifts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nhns4

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## tonybart55

nhns4 said:


> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Never seen someone boil a spider before… 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

tonybart55 said:


> Never seen someone boil a spider before…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He’s weird.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Oh boy….


----------



## USMC TBone

Merry Christmas all!

Did a 12lb rib roast on the barrel. Came put delicious and everyone had 2nd's (except the kids but they're weird, LOL). Was pretty busy and hectic so I didn't get a chance to get pictures, sorry. Hope you all had a great Christmas and had lots of good food and time with friends and family. Look forward to see more bbq and smoking ideas and posts this new year.

My in-laws got me a meat injector kit and a couple new bbq rubs. Wonder if they're hinting that they'd like to come over for some more bbq's this year.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Txfeatherflinger

Looks amazing!


----------



## Billy H

12-Ringer said:


> Oh boy….


 Nice haul Joe. Intrigued by the smoking ghost ketchup.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Really good stuff…a little kick but not enough to bother most. The wife and kids like it.

The wake-up is one of my favorites. I saw the box and thought she bought me the gallon, but went with the sampler instead. I’m not mad about it [emoji12]


----------



## USMC TBone

tonybart55 said:


> Never seen someone boil a spider before…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Especially an alien spider with like 12 legs!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenChile

I recently got a Traeger, which works for me since I can't always be around to tend a regular smoker. Have tried a few recipes for pork butt, Dr Pepper can chicken, smoked deviled eggs, etc. Going to try a smoked bologna stick this week. So far it's been good.


----------



## Daddymac

It was a great Christmas around our place, our three daughters, their husbands and five grandchildren came for the day starting with breakfast. The stove top and oven were pretty busy so I pressed the Traeger into service for some over flow.










In the afternoon I put on a beef tenderloin for the evening meal.

















Before bed I put on a brisket, because you never know when a bar-b-q sandwich will come in handy.

















I hope everyone had as good of a Christmas day as I did.

Happy New Year to all


----------



## GreenChile

Nice. How big is that Traeger? Mine is the smaller Pro 22. I just turned mine on to do a smoked bologna stick and a fatty. I would really like to do a smoked prime rib on it.


----------



## Daddymac

GreenChile said:


> Nice. How big is that Traeger? Mine is the smaller Pro 22. I just turned mine on to do a smoked bologna stick and a fatty. I would really like to do a smoked prime rib on it.


It is a Pro 780 so 780 sq.in. cooking surface.

I was always a charcoal and wood guy untill my wife got me this for my birthday a little over a year ago, and it has absolutley spoiled me, it's as easy as it gets.


----------



## 12-Ringer

2.75lb top round….Light coat of Worcestershire powder with a 2hr cold smoke with lumberjack comp blend pellets…out of the smoke and seasoned with Cassanova’s comp blend rub, vacuum sealed for 2-days in the fridge…in the sous-vide at 135 for 5.5 hours, finished in cast iron pan with torch…

Paired with sweet potato waffle fries and green bean casserole


----------



## GreenChile

That was a labor of love...how did it taste?


----------



## survivalistd

12-Ringer said:


> 2.75lb top round….Light coat of Worcestershire powder with a 2hr cold smoke with lumberjack comp blend pellets…out of the smoke and seasoned with Cassanova’s comp blend rub, vacuum sealed for 2-days in the fridge…in the sous-vide at 135 for 5.5 hours, finished in cast iron pan with torch…
> 
> Paired with sweet potato waffle fries and green bean casserole


Looks cooked to perfection. Nicely done !!

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

GreenChile said:


> That was a labor of love...how did it taste?


Excellent..wife and kids housed it…adding the smoke ahead of the sous-vide is a excellent tip…learned it a few years back from a local creole chef…glad I paid attention…


----------



## JohnL89

s*ure it's been posted, but you can't beat a backstrap suffed and wrapped in bacon on the smoker.*


----------



## tonybart55

JohnL89 said:


> View attachment 7536596
> s*ure it's been posted, but you can't beat a backstrap suffed and wrapped in bacon on the smoker.*


Probably my favorite way to eat Backstrap [emoji1417][emoji1417]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bach55

Looks great. Love my Camp Chef!


----------



## USMC TBone

JohnL89 said:


> View attachment 7536596
> s*ure it's been posted, but you can't beat a backstrap suffed and wrapped in bacon on the smoker.*


Damn I should've done that last night. I just grilled some up like steaks since they weren't super thick. Rubbed with Traeger Big Game rub (Xmas gift from Father in law) and cooked them until they were medium rare. So yummy and juicy!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnL89

USMC TBone said:


> Damn I should've done that last night. I just grilled some up like steaks since they weren't super thick. Rubbed with Traeger Big Game rub (Xmas gift from Father in law) and cooked them until they were medium rare. So yummy and juicy!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Only part of the deer my wife will eat. Canning is also a good way to eat venison. It shreds apart like a pig smoked for 18 hours.


----------



## USMC TBone

My wife and kids have no problem eating venison. Although the first deer I got while my wife and I were together was pretty gamey and almost turned her off to it, unless I heavily seasoned the meat. Ever since then though I've been pretty lucky to get tasty non-gamey deer. She's just unsure of how to cook it unless it's ground. So about 2/3 of my last couple deer were ground and I left back straps and the rest in roasts for me to play with  I turn some into jerky and just do some as roasts on the smoker.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

The place I got my pork belly at in the summer was sold out when I went looking around the holidays, but they did have some nice pork loins for $1.38/lb. Couldn't pass that up, so I grabbed a nice 11 pounder. Cut it into quarters and froze half of them. The other half, I made a curing brine and let them soak for 12 days. Then finally smoked them up today for some Canadian or back bacon. I followed the recipe on AmazingRibs.com and it turned out amazing! Has some sweet, savory and smoky flavor all banging around in it! It's well worth a try if you have the haven't done it yet. I'm already thinking of prepping the next batch and getting another loin (I'm still wanting to try BBQ'ing a stuffed pork loin one of these days) LOL.










Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94

One thing I've wondered while reading this thread is if everyone one here feels as fat as I do? [emoji38] I love food entirely too much. I'm 5' 10" and 228 pounds currently. Could be worse but should be better.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Ebaybow

Cut your portion sizes and add more greens! Good luck!
More from where this came from!












































Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

I'm 5'11" and wish I was 228 lb. Instead I'm 300 on the dot and it's a struggle to keep it from going up. Especially with my love for bbq'ing yummy meats, and my wife's love of baking sweets.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

14# Owens honey bbq snack sticks ready to hit the smoke tomorrow morning. 

1/2 plain and 1/2 with hi temp ghost pepper cheese. [emoji3062]

A word of caution. That cheese is HOT!!!!! I mean one little square will light you up!! Lol! My buddy is notorious for making super hot dishes and even he said a few exclamations when we tried the cheese. We only added about 1/2-3/4 C. to the mix.


----------



## GTO63

Havent tried the snake sticks yet , but made some ground jerky out of Owens sweet and spicy, wasnt a whole lot of flavor to it. Not enough seasoning.
bought some Teriyaki and some Maple Jalapeno seasoning to try. Hopefully it will be better.


----------



## Gene94

USMC TBone said:


> I'm 5'11" and wish I was 228 lb. Instead I'm 300 on the dot and it's a struggle to keep it from going up. Especially with my love for bbq'ing yummy meats, and my wife's love of baking sweets.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


I'm hoping to drop to 200 or less. Gonna take a lot of discipline. Portion control is my style. No crazy diets for me.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

GTO63 said:


> Havent tried the snake sticks yet , but made some ground jerky out of Owens sweet and spicy, wasnt a whole lot of flavor to it. Not enough seasoning.
> bought some Teriyaki and some Maple Jalapeno seasoning to try. Hopefully it will be better.


Oh, there’s enough seasoning in the honey bbq. Lol! It’s a BIG bag of stuff for a 12.5# batch. 

We fried up a couple patties of scraps and what was left in the stuffer and wow! it was delicious. I think we nailed the heat part. It was hot but not eye watering so.


----------



## pbuck

Got the snack sticks in @ 6:30. Put the smoke to them around 8:30. 

It’s low 20’s this morning so yesterday I made some insulation panels for the MES out of 1/2” foam board. I attached them with Velcro so I can take them off. Not sure how much it helps but I figured it couldn’t hurt.


----------



## pbuck

Just hanging out and chillin. [emoji1786]


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

USMC TBone said:


> My wife and kids have no problem eating venison. Although the first deer I got while my wife and I were together was pretty gamey and almost turned her off to it, unless I heavily seasoned the meat. Ever since then though I've been pretty lucky to get tasty non-gamey deer. She's just unsure of how to cook it unless it's ground. So about 2/3 of my last couple deer were ground and I left back straps and the rest in roasts for me to play with  I turn some into jerky and just do some as roasts on the smoker.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


By and large gamey comes from blood. Skin and fat do play a hand in it as well.

I’ve learned to really chill my kills a day or 2 even. I use a cooler, drain the water and re-ice. 

When I get ready to package the meat I ofcourse wash it and trim it best I can.

When I defrost it, even burger meat, I rinse it and burger meat, squeeze it as I rinse it. Basically get as much of the blood out as possible. The icing down makes the meat contract therefore it squeezes the blood out. I don’t have a walk in cooler to age it for a couple days but that works. Hunting lease member preps his this way and frankly blows away my way. His deer taste like beef. 

I do the same with wild boar and cook in a pressure cooker which really takes any gamey taste out. Then finish on the grill or smoker. Ribs are better than any rib house ribs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> By and large gamey comes from blood. Skin and fat do play a hand in it as well.
> 
> I’ve learned to really chill my kills a day or 2 even. I use a cooler, drain the water and re-ice.
> 
> When I get ready to package the meat I ofcourse wash it and trim it best I can.
> 
> When I defrost it, even burger meat, I rinse it and burger meat, squeeze it as I rinse it. Basically get as much of the blood out as possible. The icing down makes the meat contract therefore it squeezes the blood out. I don’t have a walk in cooler to age it for a couple days but that works. Hunting lease member preps his this way and frankly blows away my way. His deer taste like beef.
> 
> I do the same with wild boar and cook in a pressure cooker which really takes any gamey taste out. Then finish on the grill or smoker. Ribs are better than any rib house ribs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think there's a lot of factors that go into how the meat tastes. I know the fat can add some gaminess, so I try to get as much as I can when trimming, processing and packaging the meat. I think the deers deer and also how the animal was killed play a part too. The really gamey deer from when my wife and I were first living together was from a really dry brushy area with a lot of sagebrush. Also she was gut shot. The arrow went where I wanted but I didn't factor in that I was shooting down at her and she was quartering towards me so I clipp led something in the chest and then blue through the guts. We caught to here and finished her off late morning the next day so that would have been a large factor in the meat flavor. Lots of adrenaline pumping through her body most likely cause a bunch of it. The last several deer I've gotten have tasted awesome with very little to no gaming's. They were living along the edges of wheat fields or in the forests bordering grassy pastures. Also quick kills. I always do my best to get the meat off the carcass and into a fridge as soon as possible then spend the time trimming up and rinsing off the meat before packaging. We process the meat all ourselves.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

pbuck said:


> Oh, there’s enough seasoning in the honey bbq. Lol! It’s a BIG bag of stuff for a 12.5# batch.
> 
> We fried up a couple patties of scraps and what was left in the stuffer and wow! it was delicious. I think we nailed the heat part. It was hot but not eye watering so.


In the last year working my part time job at the locker I’ve ground and mixed a few thousand pounds of the honey barbecue sticks! 
I call them sugar sticks! I agree it crazy how much seasoning it takes… imagine doing a hundred pound batch 😯


----------



## pbuck

I couldn’t imagine the amount of seasoning it would take for 100#. [emoji15]

At least you’re not hand mixing like I am. 

I tortured my buddy with this batch. He wanted to help out so I let him mix. [emoji51] 5 minutes of your hands being in nearly frozen meat is cold as heck, even with rubber gloves on. He was hurting [emoji3063]

I always just do 12.5# batches of any sausage so a mechanical mixer doesn’t do very well with such a small amount of meat.


----------



## Billy H

pbuck said:


> I couldn’t imagine the amount of seasoning it would take for 100#. [emoji15]
> 
> At least you’re not hand mixing like I am.
> 
> I tortured my buddy with this batch. He wanted to help out so I let him mix. [emoji51] 5 minutes of your hands being in nearly frozen meat is cold as heck, even with rubber gloves on. He was hurting [emoji3063]
> 
> I always just do 12.5# batches of any sausage so a mechanical mixer doesn’t do very well with such a small amount of meat.


 Ha Ha I can relate. That’s killer mixing that freezing cold meat by hand. But certainly worth it.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

pbuck said:


> I couldn’t imagine the amount of seasoning it would take for 100#. [emoji15]
> 
> At least you’re not hand mixing like I am.
> 
> I tortured my buddy with this batch. He wanted to help out so I let him mix. [emoji51] 5 minutes of your hands being in nearly frozen meat is cold as heck, even with rubber gloves on. He was hurting [emoji3063]
> 
> I always just do 12.5# batches of any sausage so a mechanical mixer doesn’t do very well with such a small amount of meat.


I take pics of the machines that we use sometime! The cool machine is the stuffer. It makes a pile of sticks real quick. Monday we did 400 lbs for a customer.


----------



## Billy H

Ishi, do you guys smoke them as well. Would like to see pics of that operation.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> Ishi, do you guys smoke them as well. Would like to see pics of that operation.


Me too....Pbuck has me teetering on the threshold to the doghouse...I saw the pics of his new stuffer and left a few catalogues around....I did strategically wait until we finished 40lbs of sausage first and the wife was intrigued until she saw the price.....it was too funny, her first question was do think we could sell some of these snack sticks and sausages to offset the cost....(haha)


----------



## pbuck

12-Ringer said:


> Me too....Pbuck has me teetering on the threshold to the doghouse...I saw the pics of his new stuffer and left a few catalogues around....I did strategically wait until we finished 40lbs of sausage first and the wife was intrigued until she saw the price.....it was too funny, her first question was do think we could sell some of these snack sticks and sausages to offset the cost....(haha)


It’s worth a stay outside for a day or two. [emoji3063]

I just wish I’d bought it years ago when I first went down into this sausage making rabbit hole. 

Funny, I was honestly just surfing around the net looking at electric smokers. My ol MES 30 is getting long in the tooth and I know one day it’s going to kick the bucket. From what I gather by looking around, I may eventually end up in the doghouse myself. [emoji15]


----------



## pbuck

Billy H said:


> Ishi, do you guys smoke them as well. Would like to see pics of that operation.


Me too!


----------



## pbuck

A quick google search turned up this……










[emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787] I’m sure they’ll only need a SS number to check and make sure your CC is correct.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Billy H said:


> Ishi, do you guys smoke them as well. Would like to see pics of that operation.


Yes in a commercial smoker! As they grow the business from the previous owner they need another one but no room for it unless they add on to the building. 
Currently for custom slaughter they are booked through 2023


----------



## hokiehunter373

First breakfast fatty [emoji7]

Before the wrap










Before the final dusting 










Before consumption 










I unfortunately forgot to take pics after the slice and before it got devoured. Believe I have a slice or two left the wife put away I’ll have to get a pic when I get it back out. So good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonybart55

hokiehunter373 said:


> First breakfast fatty [emoji7]
> 
> Before the wrap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before the final dusting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before consumption
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I unfortunately forgot to take pics after the slice and before it got devoured. Believe I have a slice or two left the wife put away I’ll have to get a pic when I get it back out. So good!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks awesome!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulian82

hokiehunter373 said:


> First breakfast fatty [emoji7]
> 
> Before the wrap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before the final dusting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before consumption
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I unfortunately forgot to take pics after the slice and before it got devoured. Believe I have a slice or two left the wife put away I’ll have to get a pic when I get it back out. So good!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree it looks great. What did you put inside the fatty, and how do you like the meat church honey hog rub? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DV1

Gene94 said:


> One thing I've wondered while reading this thread is if everyone one here feels as fat as I do? [emoji38] I love food entirely too much. I'm 5' 10" and 228 pounds currently. Could be worse but should be better.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


I love cooking, and eating food. Always been active and never too big. 5'6", about 165, but lots of lifting, hiking, running, etc., so a good 165, not flabby at all. Last July I lost the ability to chew food properly. On a soft food diet, mostly soups, yogurt and blender drinks, it's truly torture. Been to specialists in both Jersey and Philly, at the finest places at Jefferson and Penn medicine, no one can figure it out. The answers have all been, "I'm stumped", "don't know what to tell you", "I'm clueless", etc. They all know what the problem isn't, no one knows what it is. Right now, there is no next step, no plan, except to learn to live with it as a permanent condition. 
I lost 30 pounds and look more like Captain America before the injection than after. This picture is not recent, but I didn't look _that_ much different, before July.









My point...enjoy it while you can. Take care of yourself, but don't deprive yourself either because you never know when you'll no longer be able to do what you enjoy.


----------



## Gene94

DV1 said:


> I love cooking, and eating food. Always been active and never too big. 5'6", about 165, but lots of lifting, hiking, running, etc., so a good 165, not flabby at all. Last July I lost the ability to chew food properly. On a soft food diet, mostly soups, yogurt and blender drinks, it's truly torture. Been to specialists in both Jersey and Philly, at the finest places at Jefferson and Penn medicine, no one can figure it out. The answers have all been, "I'm stumped", "don't know what to tell you", "I'm clueless", etc. They all know what the problem isn't, no one knows what it is. Right now, there is no next step, no plan, except to learn to live with it as a permanent condition.
> I lost 30 pounds and look more like Captain America before the injection than after. This picture is not recent, but I didn't look _that_ much different, before July.
> View attachment 7541113
> 
> 
> My point...enjoy it while you can. Take care of yourself, but don't deprive yourself either because you never know when you'll no longer be able to do what you enjoy.


Man I hate to hear that! I'll send a prayer up for you and your doctors.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

DV1 said:


> My point...enjoy it while you can. Take care of yourself, but don't deprive yourself either because you never know when you'll no longer be able to do what you enjoy.


 Wise words. Life sure can throw a curveball at you sometimes. Hope you find the answers you need to get back on track.


----------



## 138104

DV1 said:


> I love cooking, and eating food. Always been active and never too big. 5'6", about 165, but lots of lifting, hiking, running, etc., so a good 165, not flabby at all. Last July I lost the ability to chew food properly. On a soft food diet, mostly soups, yogurt and blender drinks, it's truly torture. Been to specialists in both Jersey and Philly, at the finest places at Jefferson and Penn medicine, no one can figure it out. The answers have all been, "I'm stumped", "don't know what to tell you", "I'm clueless", etc. They all know what the problem isn't, no one knows what it is. Right now, there is no next step, no plan, except to learn to live with it as a permanent condition.
> I lost 30 pounds and look more like Captain America before the injection than after. This picture is not recent, but I didn't look _that_ much different, before July.
> View attachment 7541113
> 
> 
> My point...enjoy it while you can. Take care of yourself, but don't deprive yourself either because you never know when you'll no longer be able to do what you enjoy.


I’m sorry to hear this. I am in no way qualified to help, so this is just brainstorming. Maybe your doctors have already covered this. Is it possibly psychological? Have you worked with a psychiatrist? Maybe see a therapist that specializes in helping stroke victims learn to eat again? Have you seen an oral surgeon? Again, completely random thoughts. I hope they can figure it out for you.


----------



## nicko

My oldest brother had been looking around for a new smoker for a while and a friend of mine told me about a sale Walmart was having on Kamado Joe’s back in November. The 18 inch Kamado Joe classic was on sale for a really low price… Something like $449. Forwarded the info to my brother and he jumped on it… but his order got lost in transit and never showed up… He contacted Walmart and they said we’ll send you a new one and if the 1st one shows up just keep it. The replacement showed up about a week before Christmas and then the one that went missing showed up yesterday… He opened the box For the one that was MIA for a while and it had a huge crack in the base… Walmart is giving him a full refund for the damaged one and he’s returning the damaged one so he essentially got the good one that is not damaged entirely free.


----------



## Billy H

Kind of jackpot for your brother. I couldn't take the refund. Id feel guilty. I know for sure I'd burn myself, or my house down first time I used it. Karma has not been kind to me. I'm the guy that walks back into the store if I realize I was under charged. I would for sure not pay shipping to send it back though.


----------



## rhs341

50 lbs of elk snack sticks. Honey BBQ with pepper jack cheese!!!! [emoji378] [emoji95]










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## survivalistd

rhs341 said:


> 50 lbs of elk snack sticks. Honey BBQ with pepper jack cheese!!!! [emoji378] [emoji95]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sending my home address. That looks and sounds fantastic. Great job...


Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## HbDane

survivalistd said:


> Sending my home address. That looks and sounds fantastic. Great job...
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


You have my address so just forward half of it to me 😂


----------



## Ishi Spirit

I reasoned the old CI skillet yesterday for deep dish pizza tonight. The oven was set at 500 degrees for the 18 minute cook. The sauce was warmed on the stove and was spread on the pie the last three minutes. Great meal on a cold winter night.


----------



## pbuck

I’m making a measly 12.5# batch of venison snack sticks tomorrow. I feel inadequate now lol!


----------



## rhs341

pbuck said:


> I’m making a measly 12.5# batch of venison snack sticks tomorrow. I feel inadequate now lol!


30 lb electric stuffer makes it waaaaaaay easier that the old 5 lb hand crank…..


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

Grilled up some pacific rockfish that I caught over the summer for tacos last night. So much yum, I think I ate 7 of them, LOL. The kids weren't so impressed but the wife liked them too.

Grilled on the gas grill, but had a couple chunks of apple wood resting between a couple of the v bars over the burners for some smokiness.

Used this recipe for the idea for the marinade and a sauce.









Grilled Fish Tacos


Healthy Grilled Fish Tacos loaded with all the best toppings, including cabbage, pico de gallo and a simple homemade white sauce. Ready in 30 minutes!




tastesbetterfromscratch.com





Tried to post a pic but Tapatalk is being a pain...

Update: got pic uploaded finally.


----------



## pbuck

USMC TBone said:


> Grilled up some pacific rockfish that I caught over the summer for tacos last night. So much yum, I think I ate 7 of them, LOL. The kids weren't so impressed but the wife liked them too.
> 
> Grilled on the gas grill, but had a couple chunks of apple wood resting between a couple of the v bars over the burners for some smokiness.
> 
> Used this recipe for the idea for the marinade and a sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grilled Fish Tacos
> 
> 
> Healthy Grilled Fish Tacos loaded with all the best toppings, including cabbage, pico de gallo and a simple homemade white sauce. Ready in 30 minutes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tastesbetterfromscratch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried to post a pic but Tapatalk is being a pain...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


After a 3 day Alaska trip, we had a bunch of rockfish and had tacos every week it seemed. Lol! I liked it better than the halibut.


----------



## pbuck

rhs341 said:


> 30 lb electric stuffer makes it waaaaaaay easier that the old 5 lb hand crank…..


I have the 20# electric but it’s my little MES 30 smoker that is the limiting factor. A 12.5# batch is all she’ll take. 










Owens honey bbq……1/2 with ghost pepper cheese and 1/2 plain. Hence the two different casings.


----------



## USMC TBone

pbuck said:


> After a 3 day Alaska trip, we had a bunch of rockfish and had tacos every week it seemed. Lol! I liked it better than the halibut.


Man that orange rock fish is a beauty! Ours were pretty much all black. Someone did catch a canary rock fish (yellow colored) but we couldn't keep it since it was pretty rare in the waters of WA state.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck




----------



## USMC TBone

pbuck said:


>


Yum!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

pbuck said:


>


Nice job pbuck!


----------



## pbuck

Thanks guys! 

These turned out really well. The ghost pepper ones are about perfect heat wise. 

As I said before, that hi temp ghost pep cheese is HOT!! [emoji3062] and the last batch I made was kind of random spice wise depending on how much cheese was in the stick. Some pieces had several chunks some only a couple. 

For this batch (about 6# meat) I used 3/4ish cup of the little cubes of the cheese but this time I pulsed it in the blender a tiny bit to make smaller chunks. It worked perfectly. The cheese adds heat but doesn’t change the taste profile so the sweetness of the honey bbq seasoning is still front and center but it has a good kick.


----------



## HbDane

pbuck said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> These turned out really well. The ghost pepper ones are about perfect heat wise.
> 
> As I said before, that hi temp ghost pep cheese is HOT!! [emoji3062] and the last batch I made was kind of random spice wise depending on how much cheese was in the stick. Some pieces had several chunks some only a couple.
> 
> For this batch (about 6# meat) I used 3/4ish cup of the little cubes of the cheese but this time I pulsed it in the blender a tiny bit to make smaller chunks. It worked perfectly. The cheese adds heat but doesn’t change the taste profile so the sweetness of the honey bbq seasoning is still front and center but it has a good kick.


I just pm'd you shipping costs and my address  🤣


----------



## hokiehunter373

pbuck said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> These turned out really well. The ghost pepper ones are about perfect heat wise.
> 
> As I said before, that hi temp ghost pep cheese is HOT!! [emoji3062] and the last batch I made was kind of random spice wise depending on how much cheese was in the stick. Some pieces had several chunks some only a couple.
> 
> For this batch (about 6# meat) I used 3/4ish cup of the little cubes of the cheese but this time I pulsed it in the blender a tiny bit to make smaller chunks. It worked perfectly. The cheese adds heat but doesn’t change the taste profile so the sweetness of the honey bbq seasoning is still front and center but it has a good kick.


Where's the cheese from? Pepper jack doesn't cut it for me so this sounds up my alley


----------



## pbuck

hokiehunter373 said:


> Where's the cheese from? Pepper jack doesn't cut it for me so this sounds up my alley











High Temp Ghost Pepper Cheese


The ghost pepper is one of the hottest peppers known to man, if you are looking for something to really dial up the heat then try adding this to your summer sausage, snack sticks, or bratwursts! Make amazing sausage at home by adding Walton's High-Temp Cheese to your Snack Stick, Summer Sausage...




www.waltonsinc.com


----------



## nicko

Smoking a pork tenderloin right now… Liberal seasoning of blues hog all around, split open and apples stuffed inside, wrapped in bacon and more blues hog… cherrywood and applewood.


----------



## survivalistd

nicko said:


> Smoking a pork tenderloin right now… Liberal seasoning of blues hog all around, split open and apples stuffed inside, wrapped in bacon and more blues hog… cherrywood and applewood.
> 
> View attachment 7560540


Looks fantastic

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rhs341

hokiehunter373 said:


> Where's the cheese from? Pepper jack doesn't cut it for me so this sounds up my alley


Here’s who I have been using, very pleased with them, fast shipping 





__





Cheese High Melt Temp : Butcher & Packer, Sausage Making and Meat Processing Supplies


Butcher & Packer : Cheese High Melt Temp - Books Brine & Marinade Supplies Cleaners & Lubricants Gloves Gift Boxes Hooks Hunting &amp Deer Processing Jerky Supplies Knives, Cutlery, & Cleavers Meat Grinders Meat Tenderizers Netting Paper & Cutters Processing Supplies Kitchen & Cooking Supplies...



www.butcher-packer.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Dug my last pack of pastrami out of the freezer so I’d have an excuse to make more. [emoji51]

Modified Rueben on ciabatta instead of rye.


----------



## switchback84

Digging thru my freezer and found some deer/bear meat from Fall 2019, it’s vacuum sealed any reasons not to throw it on the smoker? Looking at picking up a master built any models known to be more reliable? Any I should stay away from, it will mostly be used for jerky.

thanks


----------



## nicko

switchback84 said:


> Digging thru my freezer and found some deer/bear meat from Fall 2019, it’s vacuum sealed any reasons not to throw it on the smoker? Looking at picking up a master built any models known to be more reliable? Any I should stay away from, it will mostly be used for jerky.
> 
> thanks


I say check it for freezer burn. If none, get your jerky on.


----------



## nicko

Going to dabble in making breakfast sausage with a pile of ground venison from this season. Have a sausage stuffer attachment for our Kitchenaid mixer on the way and some casings. Figured start small and work up as needed. 

Does anybody have a b-fast sausage mix/seasoning they recommend?


----------



## USMC TBone

nicko said:


> I say check it for freezer burn. If none, get your jerky on.


If there are small bits of freezer burn you should be able to just trim it off. Usually it's just on the surface. If there is lots of freezer burn then I'd toss it. Since you said if was vacuum packed if the package still is under vacuum (plastic is nice and tightly sucked in around the meat) then it probably should be good.

If you're only interested in a smoker for jerky I've heard good things on this forum and others about the Masterbuilt MES 30, and you can get more smoke flavor by doing the mailbox mod and using a pellet tube with it. There are various YouTube vids on how to do a "mailbox mod". 

If you're wanting something that is easy to use that you can smoke on, but also grill up burgers and steaks then a pellet grill/smoker might be good. I've heard good things about the brands Yoder, RecTec, abd Green Mountain Grills (GMG). I'd stay away from Traegers. They were the original pellet smokers that got everyone into them and made them popular but it sounds like their quality has gone down hill quite a bit.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

nicko said:


> Going to dabble in making breakfast sausage with a pile of ground venison from this season. Have a sausage stuffer attachment for our Kitchenaid mixer on the way and some casings. Figured start small and work up as needed.
> 
> Does anybody have a b-fast sausage mix/seasoning they recommend?


I picked up a breakfast sausage mix to try out a few months back, but have yet to use it. It was a small pack for 5 lbs of meat. I was planning to do 3lbs venison and 2 lbs pork. I don't remember the brand though. I'll have to check it when I get home later tonight.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

I tried Owens breakfast sausage this year. It was pretty good, the first batch was made into links. The second batch I eased up on the mix a tad and added more pepper. I got lazy and made Patty's with the second batch. There is probably better mixes out there but the owens is not bad.


----------



## FightingSioux23

I have used the Owens BBQ green onion sausage the last 2 years and it is one of my favorites.


----------



## pbuck

BEFORE…


----------



## iceman14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

AFTER…. 50 minutes @ 400ish indirect. Maybe the best batch of wings I’ve made.


----------



## hokiehunter373

[mention]pbuck [/mention] we’re on the same page. Also I freakin love the FireBoard 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buckshideout

switchback84 said:


> Digging thru my freezer and found some deer/bear meat from Fall 2019, it’s vacuum sealed any reasons not to throw it on the smoker? Looking at picking up a master built any models known to be more reliable? Any I should stay away from, it will mostly be used for jerky.
> 
> thanks


Get the MB. Awesome machine rite there!


----------



## Billy H

pbuck said:


> AFTER…. 50 minutes @ 400ish indirect. Maybe the best batch of wings I’ve made.


We did grill up some wings as well for the game. Along with homemade potato salad. Killer,,no picture though☹


----------



## pbuck

Billy H said:


> We did grill up some wings as well for the game. Along with homemade potato salad. Killer,,no picture though


As I said, these were probably the best batch of wings I’ve done. 

I semi followed the bbq Buddha’s recipe and dry brined mine for about 12 hours. (His recipe has a 24hr brine) Even with the shorter time drying in the fridge they turned out awesome with very crispy skin. 









Crispy Grilled Chicken Wings on the Big Green Egg - The BBQ Buddha


Looking how to get crispy skin on your chicken wings? Well, this recipe for Crispy Grilled Chicken Wings on the Big Green Egg shows you how.




thebbqbuddha.com





Basically I dried the wings with paper towels then put them on a cooling rack and lightly sprinkled them with kosher salt. They sat in the fridge uncovered for 12 hours then I dried them all off with PT’s again before applying the rub. 

The wife even commented on how they almost seemed deep fried they were so crispy. 

I used this rub but cut the salt to a teaspoon.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

nicko said:


> Going to dabble in making breakfast sausage with a pile of ground venison from this season. Have a sausage stuffer attachment for our Kitchenaid mixer on the way and some casings. Figured start small and work up as needed.
> 
> Does anybody have a b-fast sausage mix/seasoning they recommend?


Don’t you find the store bought mixes to be too salty ?

I prefer to mix my own Italian style sausage mix. I’m heavy on Italian red pepper and fennel seed plus the generic onion and garlic powder, black pepper, Italian bread crumbs and a couple eggs if you’re cooking it right then. If drying it, no bread crumbs or egg. If it’s a heavy venison mix, drop a little virgin olive 🫒 oil. 

I haven’t hung dried sausage in ages being I’m mostly in Florida now. But we mixed hung on bamboo poles sausage in fall time weather differently then making Patty burgers to freeze or eat right then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> Don’t you find the store bought mixes to be too salty ?
> 
> I prefer to mix my own Italian style sausage mix. I’m heavy on Italian red pepper and fennel seed plus the generic onion and garlic powder, black pepper, Italian bread crumbs and a couple eggs if you’re cooking it right then. If drying it, no bread crumbs or egg. If it’s a heavy venison mix, drop a little virgin olive 🫒 oil.
> 
> I haven’t hung dried sausage in ages being I’m mostly in Florida now. But we mixed hung on bamboo poles sausage in fall time weather differently then making Patty burgers to freeze or eat right then.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haven’t tried any prepackaged mixes yet but I would probably prefer to find a recipe with spices I can mix up myself.


----------



## Billy H

Owens Honey BBQ. I add an ingredient that adds just a touch of heat on the back end of these. Makes them more special then they already are.


----------



## nicko

New grinder attachment, stuffer tubes, and accessory kit arrived today for the kitchenaid mixer. I know it's a low-volume set-up but I can always work up. I have casings and a pile of ground venison so my first go will be with venison b-fast links. Just going to look up a seasoning mix on-line and take it from there.


----------



## Billy H

nicko said:


> New grinder attachment, stuffer tubes, and accessory kit arrived today for the kitchenaid mixer. I know it's a low-volume set-up but I can always work up. I have casings and a pile of ground venison so my first go will be with venison b-fast links. Just going to look up a seasoning mix on-line and take it from there.


Take a drive to Echo Hill store in Fleetwood. They have all kinds of stuff and mixes for sausage , casings of all sizes, Plus lots more.youll be glad you did.





__





Echo Hill Country Store


Echo Hill Country Store - Organic and natural bulk food store located in Fleetwood, PA



www.echohillcountrystore.com


----------



## nicko

First attempt at venison breakfast links. Working the stuffer attachment on the kitchenaid was a PITA but thinking I wasn’t using the right attachments. Found a spice recipe and gave it a shot. Not bad for straight venison sausage.


----------



## pbuck

Looks good! 

Linking sausage is knot as easy as it looks.  I can imagine that using the mixer without any help is a pita. 

It takes practice and even with a regular stuffer I still have my issues at times.


----------



## USMC TBone

I bought some breakfast sausage mix and some casings to try making some lines as well. Still haven't gotten around to it... things keep popping up on the weekends, LOL. I better do it soon though because I think my ground deer/elk supply is getting low. The wife has embraced using ground deer or elk for anything you'd make with ground beef.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

pbuck said:


> Looks good!
> 
> Linking sausage is knot as easy as it looks.  I can imagine that using the mixer without any help is a pita.
> 
> It takes practice and even with a regular stuffer I still have my issues at times.


 Agree. A stuffer is good money spent if you like to make cased meats. 

Was watching reruns of diners dives and drive ins last night. They were at a place that makes sausage . The stuffer they had was humongous. 









Edelweiss Deli-Cured Meats


Edelweiss Sausage and Deli shows Guy the art to dry-curing deli meats.




www.foodnetwork.com


----------



## pbuck

Billy H said:


> Agree. A stuffer is good money spent if you like to make cased meats.
> 
> Was watching reruns of diners dives and drive ins last night. They were at a place that makes sausage . The stuffer they had was humongous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edelweiss Deli-Cured Meats
> 
> 
> Edelweiss Sausage and Deli shows Guy the art to dry-curing deli meats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foodnetwork.com


EVERYTHING they had was humongous!!


----------



## Ishi Spirit

60 degrees in Iowa today so i fired up the Yoder to roast a yard bird. Seasoned with Holy Voodoo by Meat Church. The cook was simple but tasty and good.


----------



## pbuck

9# butt went on BGE life support @ 7am. 










Edit…..5:30pm ….IT just hit 201 so it’s taking a cooler nap.


----------



## nicko

Just scored a large big green egg on Facebook marketplace with the rolling nest included for 400 bucks… Like Christmas in February.


----------



## USMC TBone

Nice! Hopefully it's in good shape!

Was busy with a .22 rifle precious match this weekend so just grilled up some salmon I caught last summer. Was so delicious it disappeared before I could think about getting pictures.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

nicko said:


> Just scored a large big green egg on Facebook marketplace with the rolling nest included for 400 bucks… Like Christmas in February.


Sweet!!! You’re gonna need an XL now too. Lol!!!

Since it has the rolling nest, I highly recommend these racks if it doesn’t have them. They hold the plate setter and grate.


----------



## pbuck




----------



## nicko

I’m halfway giddy. I never stumble into these things. 10-15 miles away as well.


----------



## pbuck

nicko said:


> I’m halfway giddy. I never stumble into these things. 10-15 miles away as well.


Ooops I forgot the link for the racks…

KAMaster Grate Rack Fits for Medium and Large Big Green Egg Accessories Replacement to Store Grill Grate or Plate Setter https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07YB2N4R3/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_i_MQASJNCJNBQ2E4ZBQ76N


----------



## nicko

Picked up the large egg tonight and it’s in good shape. Came with the rolling nest, cover, plate setter, and a rib rack. Daisy wheel cap is rusty but that will clean up easily. Plate setter looks like it was used 2-3 times.

Gonna sell off the WSM 18. Have no need for it now. Thinking this egg is going to end up down on a patio with pavilion roof that we have planned for the yard.


----------



## USMC TBone

That's great news Nicko. Also some cool news, this thread has over 10,000 posts now!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

USMC TBone said:


> That's great news Nicko. Also some cool news, this thread has over 10,000 posts now!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


And no bickering about who’s charcoal is better. 

COOK ON!!!


----------



## USMC TBone

pbuck said:


> And no bickering about who’s charcoal is better.
> 
> COOK ON!!!


Best thread EVER!!!

I mean honestly it's a bunch of AT'ers that are passionate about smoking, bbq, and grilling sharing recipes, tips and advice with each other. I havent seent any negativity. Even when people comparing smokers and such. Would be nice if more of the forums were this way.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

So true.

Where's everyone getting their lumberjack pellets from these days? Feels like they're getting harder and harder to find and I'm not interested in finding a different brand.


----------



## nicko

All reassembled.


----------



## pbuck

Nice!!

I have a new gasket and plan on doing a clean burn on mine sometime soon. The bands are a little out of whack and it all needs adjusted so I figured I’d just clean it and do the gasket since I’ll probably have the lid off anyway.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

hokiehunter373 said:


> So true.
> 
> Where's everyone getting their lumberjack pellets from these days? Feels like they're getting harder and harder to find and I'm not interested in finding a different brand.


I’ve been using Bear Mountain pellets now for five years and really like them. I buy them at Farm Fleet ( large farm store in central US) I wait for them to go on sell and buy 400-500 lbs! Kinda hoarding lol


----------



## pbuck

Our gasser is on its last leg so I’m bout ready to pull the trigger on one of these. 

Has a special high temp searing section that will accept a cast iron sear grate and a flat griddle insert among others.


----------



## iflyskyhigh

Ishi Spirit said:


> I’ve been using Bear Mountain pellets now for five years and really like them. I buy them at Farm Fleet ( large farm store in central US) I wait for them to go on sell and buy 400-500 lbs! Kinda hoarding lol


Gave up on Lumberjack. 

No where local to get them. All the places online were crazy expensive and shipping bananas on top of crazy prices. 

Switched to Cookn’ Pellets but then my spice stopped carrying them. 

Tried the Sam’s Club Pellets. $15/40lb bag. 

Burn super clean. Before Cookn’ Pellets were cleanest I tried.

They do tend to burn a little hotter but smoke and flavor is good. 

Tried Lumber Jack, BBQR’s Delight, Cookn’, and now Sam’s. 

All 100% pellet. No oils or fillers. All good.

These days it’s whatever I can find local at a reasonable price.


----------



## iflyskyhigh

pbuck said:


> Our gasser is on its last leg so I’m bout ready to pull the trigger on one of these.


I have a 20 year Weber Genesis for quick weeknight meals. 

They are the best!

If you can find a good used online they’ll last forever. 

Or brand spanking new is good too!


----------



## pbuck

iflyskyhigh said:


> I have a 20 year Weber Genesis for quick weeknight meals.
> 
> They are the best!
> 
> If you can find a good used online they’ll last forever.
> 
> Or brand spanking new is good too!


Ours is 18 yrs old. I guess it’s not in terrible shape overall but the flavor bars are shot and it could use new burners. The igniter also quit. We use it a lot so I can justify buying new. 

I’m intrigued by the blackstone griddles but don’t need the huge size. The new Genesis has a griddle grate available and would be perfect for our needs.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

pbuck said:


> Our gasser is on its last leg so I’m bout ready to pull the trigger on one of these.
> 
> Has a special high temp searing section that will accept a cast iron sear grate and a flat griddle insert among others.












😎


----------



## iflyskyhigh

pbuck said:


> Ours is 18 yrs old. I guess it’s not in terrible shape overall but the flavor bars are shot and it could use new burners. The igniter also quit. We use it a lot so I can justify buying new.
> 
> I’m intrigued by the blackstone griddles but don’t need the huge size. The new Genesis has a griddle grate available and would be perfect for our needs.


I bought a cherry one off of Craigslist for $100.

Complete restored everything that needed it for $15. Like new


----------



## USMC TBone

I have an old Weber Genesis Silver that I got free from a co-worker who re-married and her new husband's gas grill was newer and bigger so she just wanted to get rid of it. I use it quite a bit for quick grilling like dogs, burgers and fish. The flavorizer bars rusted out and the original grates were started to rust away as well so I got new bars and grates and she still runs great. The igniter/clicker doesn't always work when it's colder out, but a match or lighter solves that problem easy enough. I like to put a chunk of two of wood between a couple of the flavor bars to get a bit of smoke flavor in there. Works great for our needs. If I do steaks, or roasts, and such that are longer cooks or if i want real flavor then I use the old Weber Kettle or my new ugly drum smoker.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Ishi Spirit said:


> I’ve been using Bear Mountain pellets now for five years and really like them. I buy them at Farm Fleet ( large farm store in central US) I wait for them to go on sell and buy 400-500 lbs! Kinda hoarding lol


Thanks for the feedback. Only place local to me that sometimes has Lumberjack right now is Dicks but it's extremely hit or miss. I'm on my last bag so need to come to a resolution quickly and the price to ship the bags, understandably, is insane. I'll look into the Bear Mountain brand. From my initial search, they seem to be far more available.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Ishi Spirit said:


> I’ve been using Bear Mountain pellets now for five years and really like them. I buy them at Farm Fleet ( large farm store in central US) I wait for them to go on sell and buy 400-500 lbs! Kinda hoarding lol


Favorite flavors?


----------



## Ishi Spirit

hokiehunter373 said:


> Favorite flavors?


I like the cherry & hickory flavors. Many times I have to buy the flavors that are on sell. Personally I’m not concerned about flavors as I can’t tell much difference from one to another. Now when I’m cooking I love pecan cause the smoke smell it produces is wonderful. Not even sure if BM has pecan pellets?


----------



## hokiehunter373

Ishi Spirit said:


> I like the cherry & hickory flavors. Many times I have to buy the flavors that are on sell. Personally I’m not concerned about flavors as I can’t tell much difference from one to another. Now when I’m cooking I love pecan cause the smoke smell it produces is wonderful. Not even sure if BM has pecan pellets?


They do not. I found a bag of their gourmet blend near me for $5.49 lol so definitely gonna try that. Looks like I can get apple, hickory, and oak for $9.99. Going to try a few.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

hokiehunter373 said:


> They do not. I found a bag of their gourmet blend near me for $5.49 lol so definitely gonna try that. Looks like I can get apple, hickory, and oak for $9.99. Going to try a few.


For the gourmet blend that’s a great price! I paid 7.99 $ for a 20 lb bag. Stock up on that deal!


----------



## TannerL31

12-Ringer said:


> Thanks to Nicko and his new Green Egg there has been a bunch of smokehouse talk recently, so much so over the last 24hours that I had to go out and roll me a fattie....
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> During
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre smoke
> 
> 
> In the smoker now....can't wait
> 
> I was on such a roll I forget to snap shots before "the roll" - once the bacon weave was complete and seasoned, with the sausage rolled over top, I slather the sausage wtih Sweet Baby Rays Original BBQ sauce, on topo of the slather goes pepperjack cheese, spinach, red onion and garlic. Roll the sausage UP, roll the bacon weave down - season again - I have become a HUGE fan of the Kansas City Rub that Open Season produces - can grab it lots of places, even Cabelas now. Their seasons are not nearly sa salty as many others on teh market.
> 
> It's in the smoke house now, holding a solid 210 degree temp with a heavy hickory/pecan smoke - couple hours (internal temp of 160) I'll pull that baby out and brush with a bit of a sweeter sauce, Sweet Baby Rays Honey Blend. Whole fattie didn't run me $25 and will taste like a MILLION bucks - even hada little left over for ac couple chubbies.... 😉
> 
> PIcs of the finished product later...
> 
> If you're a smoker - share some of your craft!!!
> 
> Joe


Damn that looks good!!


----------



## kevinfoerster

Hey guys, I have a fawn hind leg, boneless that I'm looking to grill/smoke. I'm open to ideas. I'd love to make it like a Christmas ham with a sweet glaze, or could make it savory woth holy voodoo and cook it to about 135 degrees and treat it like a roast beef.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

I’m getting the hang of making homemade pizza crust. Sweet Italian sausage form into small meatballs and double layer of mozzarella cheese


----------



## pbuck

Well, I learned a lesson today. 

Buy meat only when it’s on sale!!!!

It’s 73 deg. and beautiful so I decided to smoke some bb ribs. I bout fainted in the meat dept. Holy cow!!! Errrr, pig!!!!! [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]

Hope I don’t mess these up!!


----------



## USMC TBone

Ishi Spirit said:


> I’m getting the hang of making homemade pizza crust. Sweet Italian sausage form into small meatballs and double layer of mozzarella cheese
> View attachment 7580714
> 
> 
> View attachment 7580715


Man that pizza looks good!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

kevinfoerster said:


> Hey guys, I have a fawn hind leg, boneless that I'm looking to grill/smoke. I'm open to ideas. I'd love to make it like a Christmas ham with a sweet glaze, or could make it savory woth holy voodoo and cook it to about 135 degrees and treat it like a roast beef.


Did you figure out how you want to cook this up?

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck




----------



## kevinfoerster

USMC TBone said:


> Did you figure out how you want to cook this up?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Not yet


----------



## Lakeshirt

I love using my PK Grill with grill grates. It is a pure steak machine.


----------



## tonybart55

Smoked up some leg quarters yesterday [emoji1417] glazed them in a mixture of BBQ sauce and Teriyaki [emoji1786]











Also, I just want to point out that Leg Quarters are starting to become the only affordable meat at stores now. A pound of ground beef is running $5.99, a rack of ribs runs $15+ and Pork Butt goes for like $24+ now and brisket is getting stupid, these 3 monster leg quarters was like $3.50.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

tonybart55 said:


> Smoked up some leg quarters yesterday [emoji1417] glazed them in a mixture of BBQ sauce and Teriyaki [emoji1786]
> 
> View attachment 7586268
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I just want to point out that Leg Quarters are starting to become the only affordable meat at stores now. A pound of ground beef is running $5.99, a rack of ribs runs $15+ and Pork Butt goes for like $24+ now and brisket is getting stupid, these 3 monster leg quarters was like $3.50.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love some chicken legs. Slow grilled up some drumsticks a few days ago with just cracked pepper and ground salt, a little cherry wood smoke.


----------



## Lakeshirt

Pork off the Cookshack smoker yesterday.


----------



## joesandi

Big weekend here, Made 50# batches of the following of bacon, summer sausage (half with pepper jack cheese), snack sticks, 5# of andouilles, and smoked 12 rounds for shaved venison. Wasn't smoked but we also did 25# of brats. Will finish up today with slicing and packaging.


----------



## USMC TBone

If you need a taste tester I'll send you my address to ship some my way [emoji2957]

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## joesandi

And a pic of the shaved venison. This stuff is awesome.


----------



## nicko

joesandi said:


> And a pic of the shaved venison. This stuff is awesome.
> View attachment 7599647


Looks outstanding! Is this from a roast? Any seasoning?


----------



## joesandi

Yes, we call it the little football in the hind quarters. Inject and brine overnight, dry next day rub with EVO, and we use to use PS seasoning ultimate seasoning, but they rebranded it and changed the seasoning. This has Jack Daniels steak seasoning on. Was the closest I could find. Smoke at 200 until internal temp of 135, let rest/cool. Refrigerate overnight and slice nest day.
Brine-kosher salt, apple juice, H2O all one cup, 1/2 cup maple syrup, 2 tsp cure. Mix together and then pour over meat and cover with more juice and H2O until covered. Been doing this for awhile now and everyone loves it. We eat with a cracker for an app. Some do make sandwiches with it to.


----------



## USMC TBone

Is it weird that my mouth is watering while reading this recipe? [emoji1786][emoji1786] 

Sounds juicy, flavorful and juicy, then slice it up thin like a deli meat. Bet it would make a great sammich!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Well….I pulled the proverbial trigger. 










Took me about 3.5 hours to unpack it and get it up on my deck then put it together. Sunny and 78 deg. …it’s hot as heck on the deck for this time of year. I cooked low n slow lol!! [emoji27]


----------



## Ishi Spirit

pbuck said:


> Well….I pulled the proverbial trigger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took me about 3.5 hours to unpack it and get it up on my deck then put it together. Sunny and 78 deg. …it’s hot as heck on the deck for this time of year. I cooked low n slow lol!! [emoji27]


Nice looking rig!


----------



## Billy H

pbuck said:


> Well….I pulled the proverbial trigger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took me about 3.5 hours to unpack it and get it up on my deck then put it together. Sunny and 78 deg. …it’s hot as heck on the deck for this time of year. I cooked low n slow lol!! [emoji27]


 Sweet, Love my Genesis. You’ll get many years outta that thing.


----------



## pbuck

Billy H said:


> Sweet, Love my Genesis. You’ll get many years outta that thing.


My old one was 18 yrs. old and still in decent shape. I gave it to a friend for his daughter to use.


----------



## nicko

Can’t be the convenience of a good gas burner for quick meals versus fiddling with charcoal.


----------



## pbuck

nicko said:


> Can’t be the convenience of a good gas burner for quick meals versus fiddling with charcoal.


And hard piped to nat gas to boot! No dang propane tanks to fool with. 

You’re right, nicko. The taste isn’t quite as good as doing them on my egg with charcoal but it’s much easier. 

Tried the sear grate and zone out on a couple of reverse seared filets tonight. The lid thermometer said 625 deg. when threw them on after about 30 minutes @ 250. I know it was super hot on the grate cause the flavorizer bar was glowing red. 

WOW! It was almost worth the price just for the searing part. I mean it was HOT[emoji91]

I have the flat griddle ordered too.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

pbuck said:


> And hard piped to nat gas to boot! No dang propane tanks to fool with.
> 
> You’re right, nicko. The taste isn’t quite as good as doing them on my egg with charcoal but it’s much easier.
> 
> Tried the sear grate and zone out on a couple of reverse seared filets tonight. The lid thermometer said 625 deg. when threw them on after about 30 minutes @ 250. I know it was super hot on the grate cause the flavorizer bar was glowing red.
> 
> WOW! It was almost worth the price just for the searing part. I mean it was HOT[emoji91]
> 
> I have the flat griddle ordered too.


Awesome brand marks!


----------



## pbuck

Well, my new BIG Green Egg just arrived.


----------



## USMC TBone

pbuck said:


> Well, my new BIG Green Egg just arrived.


Umm... either that's one tiny van, or them some giant dinosaur eggs!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## survivalistd

pbuck said:


> Well, my new BIG Green Egg just arrived.


Now that's a statement 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## tonybart55

Had an awesome day yesterday and got to learn from an awesome pitmaster. The Mens ministry at our church held a tailgating event for the local college baseball team. 

We ended up going through ~90lbs (weight is before smoking) of Pulled Pork and 120lbs of smoked bologna along with 150 Nathans Hotdogs. 

By the end of the day we only had about 20 Hot dogs left and no buns [emoji23]

On the left is Steve, the guy who smoked up all the pork the night before the game, and I’m on the right helping with the bologna (I got the easy part [emoji23]) but I did help prep all the pork and got them all rubbed down prior to Steve throwing them all on the smoker later.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Caught these yesterday….










Turned them into these today…..we ate the two small ones last night. [emoji16]

Smoked with alder pellets and added a honey/maple syrup glaze.


----------



## Lakeshirt

Previous post had me thinking about some leg quarters, so I smoked some last weekend. Marinade in Italian dressing then dusted with some bbq rub.


----------



## jager69

Those look awesome! Anyone have a favorite baked bean recipe for the smoker, and preferred wood for them? I was thinking about doing the Dutches wicked beans, but unsure on what wood would be the best.


----------



## nicko

jager69 said:


> Those look awesome! Anyone have a favorite baked bean recipe for the smoker, and preferred wood for them? I was thinking about doing the Dutches wicked beans, but unsure on what wood would be the best.


12-Ringer in 5-4-3-2.......


----------



## pbuck

nicko said:


> 12-Ringer in 5-4-3-2.......


I have ringer’s custom bean recipe but haven’t made it yet. It has to be good.


----------



## hokiehunter373

pbuck said:


> I have ringer’s custom bean recipe but haven’t made it yet. It has to be good.


It's good. Been too long since I've made it but I rarely need that many beans lol


----------



## deer310sg

Hey guys looking to replace my masterbilt 30" electric smoker that shot craps last fall.
What are some reliable models? 
Reviews are all over the place on masterbilt 30"?
Don't wanna break the bank either. Around $300 range, give or take. Thx?


----------



## USMC TBone

deer310sg said:


> Hey guys looking to replace my masterbilt 30" electric smoker that shot craps last fall.
> What are some reliable models?
> Reviews are all over the place on masterbilt 30"?
> Don't wanna break the bank either. Around $300 range, give or take. Thx?


If you don't mind cooking with wood and charcoal, and your a handy DIY'r with basic tools you could build an ugly drum smoker like this for around $300 like I did. Used a kit from UDSparts.com abd a few extras like a hinge for the lid. 

You can customize it as much as you want. I set up 2 main grate heights, but with 2 extra grates with bolts for legs I was able to use 4 grates about 3" apart to do a batch of jerky. I did spring about $60 extra to get the upright air intake tubes so that I could adjust the airflow going into the coals (therefore adjusting the temperature) without having to bend over. 

BigPoppaSmokers.com also has a cool kit that i was tempted by. Everything in the kits are bolt on, so no welding needed. Hardest part was finding a used food grade barrel and then giving it a good burb and scrubbing out the remnant of the food grade epoxy lining. I did use a little food grade high temperature red RTV sealant in a few places to seal things up. The RTV sealant can be found pretty cheap on Amazon.























Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## iflyskyhigh

USMC TBone said:


> If you don't mind cooking with wood and charcoal, and your a handy DIY'r with basic tools you could build an ugly drum smoker like this for around $300 like I did. Used a kit from UDSparts.com abd a few extras like a hinge for the lid.
> 
> You can customize it as much as you want. I set up 2 main grate heights, but with 2 extra grates with bolts for legs I was able to use 4 grates about 3" apart to do a batch of jerky. I did spring about $60 extra to get the upright air intake tubes so that I could adjust the airflow going into the coals (therefore adjusting the temperature) without having to bend over.
> 
> BigPoppaSmokers.com also has a cool kit that i was tempted by. Everything in the kits are bolt on, so no welding needed. Hardest part was finding a used food grade barrel and then giving it a good burb and scrubbing out the remnant of the food grade epoxy lining. I did use a little food grade high temperature red RTV sealant in a few places to seal things up. The RTV sealant can be found pretty cheap on Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


How clean does the area need to be to re-apply the high temp sealant?

I got a tube Surebond 188 from All Things BBQ to re seal my YS-640s.

They told just wipe the area down and re-apply. Said it doesn’t need to be super clean to ahead. I’m skeptical.


----------



## USMC TBone

iflyskyhigh said:


> How clean does the area need to be to re-apply the high temp sealant?
> 
> I got a tube Surebond 188 from All Things BBQ to re seal my YS-640s.
> 
> They told just wipe the area down and re-apply. Said it doesn’t need to be super clean to ahead. I’m skeptical.


I had applied it to freshly dried high temp paint under the flanges for upright air intake tubes. That part of the barrel got cherry red during the burn out of the epoxy lining abd then crinkled and warped as it cooled. I tried flatten and bang it back to shape as much as possible but it was still pretty crinkly. I just sanded off the rust and burned paint residue. Painted with a couple coats of high temp spray paint. Then once that was dry I just added plenty of the sealant to ensure that any gaps were filled up but no so much as to block the 1 1/4 hole for the pipe, then bolted it in place. Seems to have dried and adhered fine enough for that. I had pretty good temp control so that must mean the air gaps are pretty well sealed up which was my main concern. I haven't tried unbolting the pipe and pulling it off to see how well things are stuck together.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

Planning to pick up a ham today (if I can find one) and try making a double smoked ham. My mother in law broke her hip last week so we weren't sure if we'd be doing Easter dinner with them or on our own. Decided last night that we'll just be doing our own thing. That's why the last minute trip to the grocery store today (wish me luck!).

Anyone made a double smoked ham (take a pre-cured and pre-cooked ham and heat it up on the bbq/smoker instead of the oven)? Any tips? It looks pretty straight forward and easy. Any favorite glaze recipes/mixes?

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

I’ve done that. I like to slather that bad boy with peach preserves.


----------



## USMC TBone

Billy H said:


> I’ve done that. I like to slather that bad boy with peach preserves.


Going to a try a glaze/sauce from AmazingRibs.com Its got apricot preserves, honey, some dijon mustard a little worchestershire, a little soy sauce and some spices as well. Sounds tasty. Mix the apricot sauce with some chicken broth and put that in some foil with the ham (you wrap the ham in the foil a little ways into the cook). As soon as I mentioned the Apricot with honey and mustard my wife's eyes got real big and she was like, "Yes, you should try that one!" I know I post a lot about AmazingRibs website, but I've learned a lot about smoking and BBQ from them, and they have yet to steer me wrong  Also have learned a lot from you all on AT  Will have to let y'all know how it turns out.









Chris Lilly's Spiced Apricot Sauce


This sweet apricot glaze recipe is not only perfect for ham but is wonderful on many other pork cuts as well. Developed by one of the world's top pitmasters, Chris Lilly, this sauce is sure to be an instant hit with your family and guests.



amazingribs.com





Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

I think the Apricot Honey Mustard Double Smoked ham turned our pretty darn good.

Trimmed off the skin and excess fat on the outside, leaving just a thin layer of fat. Put her in the barrel at about 225 F.










Then mixed up the Apricot honey mustard glaze. Mixed about 1/4 of it with some chicken broth for a sauce. 









After smoking the ham at 225 F for about 1.5hrs, plac the ham on big piec of foil in a tin/foil pan. Added the 1 cup of broth sauce to the foil, then wrapped up the ham with the foil tightly and then continued to cook/steam in the smoker at about 225 - 250F. It was taking a bit longer than I planned so I did bump the temp at the end up to 250 - 270F. Once the meat hit 130 F, I opened up the foil and painted the glaze on. Then closed the smoker leaving the foil open and let it cook another 10 mins, then painted the meat with a little bit of the sauce. Moved the pan with the meat off to a "table" (spare gas grill  ) the put the rack in the smoker lower closer to the coals, which were getting nice and toasty now. Put the meat on its side over the hot coals for a few minutes rolling it around every couple minutes to caramelize and thicken the glaze. Here was the finished product. Served up the sauce with dripping on the side, to drizzled over the sliced pieces.

















Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Looks delicious!

Wife did our ham in the oven with a very similar glaze. Didn’t think to pull it out of the fridge to let it warm up some before sticking it in the oven. Even at 350-375 it took forever to heat up. [emoji3064] we ended up cutting a few slices off for us to eat and put it back in for awhile lol!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Mmm bacon….13lbs of it[emoji106]

10-day dry brine of apple powder, brown sugar, cinnamon, nutmeg, kosher salt and pink cure.

5.5 hour Hickory smoke


----------



## 12-Ringer

Billy H said:


> I’ve done that. I like to slather that bad boy with peach preserves.


Apple butter works well too


----------



## hokiehunter373

12-Ringer said:


> Mmm bacon….13lbs of it[emoji106]
> 
> 10-day dry brine of apple powder, brown sugar, cinnamon, nutmeg, kosher salt and pink cure.
> 
> 5.5 hour Hickory smoke


Yeah, I need to do that


----------



## USMC TBone

Man that bacon looks good. Did some homemade bacon last year, and had tried some friend's home made bacon. So much better than any store bought stuff!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Now I want a BLT.


----------



## nicko

Been itching to do some ribs for a while and just got these on at 2 o’clock. Somewhere through all that smoke, there is a rack of St. Louis.


----------



## Alaska at heart

My hunting buddy's old smoker died last year, so he ordered a new one and I helped him assemble it the other day. When I left for home, he had it running for the test cycle to burn out the paint and such. He called last night to report a pork loin in the fridge waiting for a rub and smoking scheduled for tomorrow morning. 

That bacon looks awesome, Joe! 

Now I'm hungry......


----------



## USMC TBone

I need to find another slab O' belly to make some more bacon! I do have some pork loin in the freezer i keep meaning to cure for some more Irish/Canadian bacon.

I saw an interesting video on using beef belly from a side of beef ribs, or beef navel to make beef bacon. Pretty much the same process. Salt cure and then smoke until internal temp is about 150'ish. I think I'll have to try that out some day. Seems like it would have a different flavor, although still tasty. The closest I've come to beef bacon is making pastrami from corned beef  

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

USMC TBone said:


> Man that bacon looks good. Did some homemade bacon last year, and had tried some friend's home made bacon. So much better than any store bought stuff!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk



It's great stuff, but definitely a labor of love - a lot like jerky....to do it well it takes a lot of time...not necessarily "working", but prepping, marinading, etc...and as soon as it's done it's GONE...I think I have 2lbs left (if that). I don't care, but it's funny.

I trim the pork belly very lean - I know most guard against it, but it makes SUCH a BETTER piece of bacon. The benefit, the heavy pork fat is excellent fluke/flounder bait in the summer. As I trim the pork belly, I simply cut the fat into 5-10" strips about 1/4 - 1/2" thick and 1.5-2" wide. The slicer helps a lot with the thickness and then I simply bag and freeze the strips for the flounder season.


----------



## Bullzeyetony

I just pulled a pork butt out of the smoker.


----------



## USMC TBone

12-Ringer said:


> It's great stuff, but definitely a labor of love - a lot like jerky....to do it well it takes a lot of time...not necessarily "working", but prepping, marinading, etc...and as soon as it's done it's GONE...I think I have 2lbs left (if that). I don't care, but it's funny.
> 
> I trim the pork belly very lean - I know most guard against it, but it makes SUCH a BETTER piece of bacon. The benefit, the heavy pork fat is excellent fluke/flounder bait in the summer. As I trim the pork belly, I simply cut the fat into 5-10" strips about 1/4 - 1/2" thick and 1.5-2" wide. The slicer helps a lot with the thickness and then I simply bag and freeze the strips for the flounder season.


I liked the pork belly bacon, but yeah some pieces seemed like they were all fat with little to no meat. I like the flavor and texture of the meat better than the fat. The pork loin for Irish/Canadian Bacon is the opposite just a little fat on the outside and all lean on the inside. Great flavor but as soon as you try and cook it or fry it up a little after it's already been smoked then it gets a bit tougher than I'd like. The flavor is there and awesome. I think have to try the pork shoulder turned to bacon (aka backboard bacon). It might have that right meat to fat ratio, LOL.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

I’ve said this before and you guys are probably tired of hearing it but, this chicken is maybe the best I’ve had….anywhere. 

Cooked directly on the coals but raised up fairly high. 350-375 deg. Took about 1.5 hours. Breast up for around 40 minutes then flipped for 20 to crisp the skin then flipped back over till breasts hit 165. 

Brined for 4 hours…..









Slathered on some mustard then sprinkled with this sweet rub. fairly heavy. Which btw, I think makes the meal…


----------



## hokiehunter373

pbuck said:


> I’ve said this before and you guys are probably tired of hearing it but, this chicken is maybe the best I’ve had….anywhere.
> 
> Cooked directly on the coals but raised up fairly high. 350-375 deg. Took about 1.5 hours. Breast up for around 40 minutes then flipped for 20 to crisp the skin then flipped back over till breasts hit 165.
> 
> Brined for 4 hours…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slathered on some mustard then sprinkled with this sweet rub. fairly heavy. Which btw, I think makes the meal…


Mmmm, just hit the save button on this one


----------



## hokiehunter373

Didn't get many process photos but thanks @pbuck for the trout ideas and help. Dry brined 12 fillets for 5 hours, rested in the fridge after a rinse for 4 to get a pellicle, threw in the Traeger for a few more at low temps and apple wood. Ate a couple of them with some goat cheese on crackers and it was delish. Going to do the rest in a smoked trout dip today.


----------



## pbuck

Yeah,buddy!!! [emoji1360][emoji1360] Glad I could help! 

I hope they turned out as good as you expected??


----------



## nicko

pbuck said:


> I’ve said this before and you guys are probably tired of hearing it but, this chicken is maybe the best I’ve had….anywhere.
> 
> Cooked directly on the coals but raised up fairly high. 350-375 deg. Took about 1.5 hours. Breast up for around 40 minutes then flipped for 20 to crisp the skin then flipped back over till breasts hit 165.
> 
> Brined for 4 hours…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slathered on some mustard then sprinkled with this sweet rub. fairly heavy. Which btw, I think makes the meal…


i’m giving this one a shot this afternoon. Bird is in the brine right now. I’ll post up pictures later.


----------



## nicko

Finished product prior to consumption. Happy to find a smaller 3lb bird vs. most that are 5-6 lbs. Good size for a meal of two and some leftovers.


----------



## pbuck

And???


----------



## Hbowhunter

Here's a tri-tip I was cooking on the Ol' Pit Barrel Cooker. Forgot to take after pictures but I guarantee you it was amazing!!


----------



## nicko

pbuck said:


> And???


Good flavor throughout. I would definitely do it again.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Sunday was not a nice day to be outside like most of April so a homemade pizza was in order for the evening. Homemade crust in the Cast Iron skillet. I’m starting to get the hang of making it.


----------



## USMC TBone

Hbowhunter said:


> Here's a tri-tip I was cooking on the Ol' Pit Barrel Cooker. Forgot to take after pictures but I guarantee you it was amazing!!
> View attachment 7619189
> View attachment 7619190


Looks pretty dang tasty to me!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hbowhunter

USMC TBone said:


> Looks pretty dang tasty to me!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Bought a 3 bone Ribeye roast at Stare Bros waiting for mother's day to smoke that thing up.


----------



## USMC TBone

Hbowhunter said:


> Bought a 3 bone Ribeye roast at Stare Bros waiting for mother's day to smoke that thing up.


I did this rib roast for this past Christmas. Forgot to get a finished product shot though.
















Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## nhns4

Had some leftover brisket frozen. Turned it into fried rice. Legit AF.






























Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Ishi Spirit said:


> Sunday was not a nice day to be outside like most of April so a homemade pizza was in order for the evening. Homemade crust in the Cast Iron skillet. I’m starting to get the hang of making it.
> View attachment 7619728
> 
> 
> View attachment 7619731
> 
> 
> View attachment 7619734


I’ve got a pizza stone but I’m intrigued by the idea of the cast-iron skillet deep dish. I have a doe recipe I use but is there any specific recipe you use for dough for this style of pie?


----------



## Ishi Spirit

nicko said:


> I’ve got a pizza stone but I’m intrigued by the idea of the cast-iron skillet deep dish. I have a doe recipe I use but is there any specific recipe you use for dough for this style of pie?


I just use a simple recipe from the internet. I roll the dough very thin and put a layer of cheese then the meat and toppings. I cook it at 500 degrees for ten minutes then add warm sauce and another layer of cheese and go for another 10 minutes or until it looks done. 
We have used a pizza stone for years with great results but now the family loves pizza from the CI skillet.


----------



## GTO63

Its my grandsons 15th birthday, My son is a having a big party for him, so I am smoking a couple of Butts on the traeger. Used Dukes mayo for a binder, Its going to be good!!!


----------



## Gene94

Just picked up a whole pork loin for Mother's Day lunch tomorrow. Any favorite whole loin recipes?

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

Gene94 said:


> Just picked up a whole pork loin for Mother's Day lunch tomorrow. Any favorite whole loin recipes?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


I've had good results with just slathering on your favorite pig rub (maybe coat with a little oil first) and doing a reverse sear to about 155 - 160F. I know that nowadays you can probably get away with cooking pork to medium doneness of about 140, but I still don't trust it being pink inside, LOL.

Basically I'd cook indirectly in your smoker until the temp is about 140 - 145'ish, then stoke the coals or fire up a gas grill as hot as you can get it, and then sear all sides of the roast a few minutes each to get a nice brown and crispy crust. By the time your done with that the internal temp should rise up to about 150 - 155. Maybe let it rest while covered for 15 - 30 minutes (sometimes the internal temp will rise some more). Should be pretty tasty and juicy by then. This is pretty much how I cook most roasts on my bbq. The temperatrue when i start the sear depends on what my final target temperature is for doneness. Usually start the sear when the meat is about 10 - 15 degrees from reaching that final temp. Works great with deer/elk backstraps and rump roasts, beef prime rib and chuck roasts, and pork loins. Even works with nice thick steaks, just a takes a lot less time, LOL.

Another thing you can do is dry brine the roast overnight. Basically sprinkle plain salt over the meat and let it soak in. The salt will penetrate farther into the meat than any other seasoning. Then about 1 - 3 or more hours before cooking, add your rub, but keep in mind you don't want too much of a salty rub because you already added your salt the night before. Allowing the salt a good 24 hrs to dissolve into and penetrate the meat helps the meat hold onto its moisture during the cooking process. It also helps to amplify the flavor of the meat in the middle which usually is lacking since it doesn't get much flavor from the rub or smoke.


----------



## Straw

I killed a gobbler on Monday. Does anyone have a good brine recipe. I would like to try and smoke the breast


----------



## V3x

Straw said:


> I killed a gobbler on Monday. Does anyone have a good brine recipe. I would like to try and smoke the breast


I've had good results with just brown sugar, Cajun spice and kosher salt.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Yesterday was a picture perfect day to roll smoke here in the Midwest!

_







_

Pork ribs were on the menu. They were seasoned with Holy Voodoo rub and half with a glaze from Chili Dawgs and the other half with Smoking Butts BBQ sauce.









Great results and ate a nice pile of them!









I have a full summer of smoking meats lined up. Several beef roasts, beef back ribs, another beef clod, bacon to cure, and fresh farm chickens on order, pork chops and can’t forget the T Bones and Ribeyes. Smoke on AT friends 👍🏼


----------



## pbuck

Ok. I just pulled a rack of baby backs out of the freezer for tomorrow’s dinner. Thanks, Ishi.


----------



## pbuck




----------



## BodiBuilt

Wham, Bam, another Double-Smoked Ham 😋


----------



## bonez

20mins into the smoke and it unleashed . When it monsoons, you adapt lol.


----------



## nicko

bonez said:


> 20mins into the smoke and it unleashed . When it monsoons, you adapt lol.


Pretty sure we've all been there.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Pizza Night!

Ham, pineapple and mushrooms! Sooo good


----------



## conquestador

I tried doing a search on this but you know what that can be like. A couple of weeks ago I was smoking a couple of racks of ribs and I happened to see some printed info on the door of my smoker saying that it should be cleaned regularly. I always put aluminum foil over my wood box and the bottom of my smoker to be dumped upon completion and any drippings get cleaned up but that's as far as I go. Undoubtedly this has been brought up before, but what do ya'll do for cleaning? Thanks.


----------



## pbuck

Did a reverse sear tri tip on the BGE tonight. Added a little chunk of oak for some smoke during the indirect part at 250. Finished it off HOTto an IT of 125. 

Oh…and gave it a good coating of basic SPG about 1/2 hr. before the cook.


----------



## USMC TBone

conquestador said:


> I tried doing a search on this but you know what that can be like. A couple of weeks ago I was smoking a couple of racks of ribs and I happened to see some printed info on the door of my smoker saying that it should be cleaned regularly. I always put aluminum foil over my wood box and the bottom of my smoker to be dumped upon completion and any drippings get cleaned up but that's as far as I go. Undoubtedly this has been brought up before, but what do ya'll do for cleaning? Thanks.


I run charcoal and wood bbq's. An old Weber Kettle and an ugly drum. I usually just scrape/brush the grates down before and after while the grate is hot. Occasionally I get a little build up of greasy ash below the charcoal grate in the Kettle that I'll scrape out but that doesn't happen often. I'm new to the Ugly drum, but I've notice it collects a lot of condensation and seems to have a puddle at the bottom after a long cook or a couple shorter ones. So I'll take it out to the gravel and hose it down and let it dry in the sun afterwards. I'm guessing that means the drum is sealed up tight if I not much moisture is escaping, LOL.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## conquestador

USMC TBone said:


> I run charcoal and wood bbq's. An old Weber Kettle and an ugly drum. I usually just scrape/brush the grates down before and after while the grate is hot. Occasionally I get a little build up of greasy ash below the charcoal grate in the Kettle that I'll scrape out but that doesn't happen often. I'm new to the Ugly drum, but I've notice it collects a lot of condensation and seems to have a puddle at the bottom after a long cook or a couple shorter ones. So I'll take it out to the gravel and hose it down and let it dry in the sun afterwards. I'm guessing that means the drum is sealed up tight if I not much moisture is escaping, LOL.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Yeah, the only other thing that I do is clean up my stainless grates. I find that by swabbing them with vegetable oil before smoking, they're fairly easy to clean up and they look almost new even after a few years of use. Right now I have a couple of St. Louis racks and a chicken in process. The chicken will be done in another hour or so. The ribs - another 8 hours. Semper Fi regards! Fleet Marine Force, 1st Brigade.


----------



## nicko

pbuck brine-and-rub recipe bird smoking up now with cherry wood. Opted to leave the soy sauce out of the brine this time.


----------



## USMC TBone

I've got a neck roast from some elk I got last year that my brother and I slavaged off a roadkill in front of his house. Does anyone have any suggestions for a neck roast from deer or elk? On my deer last year I trimmed up the the meat getting as much of the gristley bits out and put it in the grinder but there is a lot of gristle in the neck and it seemed to take forever (or maybe i'm just picky, LOL). I'm wondering if I bbq a neck roast low and slow a bit like pork shoulder if that would tenderize the gristley bits enough that it wouldn't be noticed. I know venison is lean and is easy to dry out if it gets cooked too much, so hear me out. 

I'm thinking I'll season it however I do, with a rub or something the night before (give the salt overnight to soak into the meat), then in the morning put it on the bbq (probably use my drum smoker) and cook low and slow at 225 - 250 F until the meat gets to around 140 or 150, or about 3 or 4 hrs (plenty of time to get enough smoke flavor but not so much for it to stall and start to dry it out), then pull the meat and place it in a foil pan with some sort of liquid (maybe beef broth with some chopped onions, garlic, a little W sauce (worchesterershhiresees stuff), and or soy sauce. Cover the roast and pan tightly with foil and put back in the smoker or indoor oven until the meat reaches about 195 or 200 until fork tender. Ideally the meat cooking in the sealed foil pan/boat should be steaming to the final temp and not losing excess moisture while it gets hot enough and slow enough to melt down the gristley bits. Then pull off smoker and rest for a minimum of 30 minutes but more like 1 hr. After resting, start slicing like brisket or pull apart like pork depending on how tender it is. Mix in some of the juice from the pan, since a lot of moisture evaporates off as soon as you pull or slice it. Maybe add a little bbq sauce and serve up with mashed taters or on a hoagie bun?

So what do ya think? It would be kind of cooking like half pork shoulder/brisket and half pot roast.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## chief razor

Sounds like a solid plan. The only other suggestion I would make is maybe a longer rest in a cooler. If your concerned about the tenderness.


----------



## Lucas Byrne

Deer and cow elk neck I leave the meat on the bone. Just cut out the windpipe and then saw it into 5-6" portions. I freeze it just like that in the larger bags. I put them in a slow cooker just like a pot roast. Season it according to what the animal was and the time of year and the kill. I mean if it was a cow elk or smaller mule deer or whitetail buck I will just use onion powder and some garlic cloves. If it was a rutting buck then I add a little more seasoning and am more careful with cook time. The roast and a cup of water and seasoning, then add any vegetables you want when the time comes. 

It is my second favorite dish in that bone-in form. Be sure not to overseason it. The sheets of meat on the outside are just a bit dry but not bad at all really. The meat in between the vertebrates is amazingly tender and has better flavor than tenderloins. 

If you boned it out and have chunks then the plan you have sounds great. On my boned out larger animal necks I usually do something similar to that. Drying out is definitely a concern and those sheets are similar in texture to a brisket. Hope it turns out.


----------



## chief razor

Trimming up a brisket here in a bit. Got everything else prepped for later tonight. Shooting for a 6pm cut tomorrow. Hope it turns out, all I could find was choice.


----------



## Bullzeyetony

10 pound pork shoulder. 14 approximately 14 hours smoke time. Mustard binder and lots of dry rub.


----------



## madkasel

That looks beyond amazing! 

Reverse sear Porterhouse last night ...


----------



## Bullzeyetony

And it’s done.


----------



## chief razor

Bark on that shoulder looks fantastic


----------



## chief razor

Brisket is trimmed and seasoned….Going to try and sleep through the first stage, but not likely….


----------



## chief razor




----------



## USMC TBone

Man that brisket is looking good!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## chief razor

It smells good. Finished cooking way sooner then I thought it would. I guess its going to get a long nap in a cooler today.


----------



## nicko

St. Louis ribs went on at 11:30am. Blues Hog rub and some apple and cherry wood. Stubbs sweet n’ sticky sauce for the final hour. I did not want to cut the rack in half so rolled out the large egg and I’m watching it from above with rum punch beverage in hand.


----------



## chief razor

Good plan. Ive went through way more beer then I should have at this point!


----------



## nicko

chief razor said:


> Good plan. Ive went through way more beer then I should have at this point!


Can’t drink all day if you don’t start early.


----------



## chief razor

nicko said:


> Can’t drink all day if you don’t start early.


Haha thats a fact! Amazing how thirsty a little smoke can make you.


----------



## pbuck

It’s our unofficial opening of boating season so the cooking has been minimal but we did make this pulled pork ring for our dock party. I made it with left over brisket instead of pork. It’s totally worth a shot if y’all have left overs of either. 









Your Crew Will Flip For This Insanely Delicious Pulled-Pork Ring


Perhaps the most extra party app of all time.




www.delish.com


----------



## chief razor

turned out great, dispite my over usage of alcohol.


----------



## Lucas Byrne

I am looking for any ideas on Bratwurst flavors. I do Supreme Pizza and a few others from the online shops. As well as that I have been making Cranberry and Wild Rice and Stovetop Stuffing Brats. This year I have saved some Morels and some huckleberries that I want to incorporate. If anyone has any ideas or flavors please share.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Memorial weekend smoke.
Beef back ribs and we were gifted Lamb Chops. This is my first time ever eating lamb! The back ribs were seasoned with salt and pepper the day before and refrigerated.

















Twice baked potatoes were made early in the morning.









The beef ribs were smoked for 3 hours then wrapped in butcher paper with beef broth added to keep them moist due to them being thin. Homemade baked beans smoking under the ribs. Hot dogs for the grandkids 









Mint sauce cooking for the lamb chops.









Chops searing on the kettle grill 4 minutes per side.









Love the sear and color








Plated up and time to eat


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Forgot the baked beans


----------



## hokiehunter373

@Ishi Spirit You've outdone yourself... again 🤤


----------



## Gene94

Good deal on pellets at Sportsman's Warehouse. June 3rd to June 19th









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## chief razor

Smoking some short ribs today. Trying a molasses and chili powder rub.


----------



## chief razor

Going to try and do some smoked deviled eggs or egg salad, not sure which yet….
Open to suggestions, this is a first for me.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

chief razor said:


> Going to try and do some smoked deviled eggs or egg salad, not sure which yet….
> Open to suggestions, this is a first for me.
> View attachment 7635797


Smoked deviled eggs! I don’t do them enough but they are wonderful when smoked


----------



## chief razor

Ishi Spirit said:


> Smoked deviled eggs! I don’t do them enough but they are wonderful when smoked


I figured since im already smoking the ribs may as well try it. Been wanting to do it for awhile. Dont know if hickory is the right choice…


----------



## pbuck

Ishi Spirit said:


> Smoked deviled eggs! I don’t do them enough but they are wonderful when smoked


Yes sir. I like to make a spicy egg filling (basically just add some hot sauce or juice from the pickled peps to your normal recipe) and top with pickled diced jalapeño then cold smoke them.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

chief razor said:


> I figured since im already smoking the ribs may as well try it. Been wanting to do it for awhile. Dont know if hickory is the right choice…


Use hickory wood and enjoy the tasty delights


----------



## USMC TBone

Mmmm... smoked deviled eggs sounds amazing! 

Got some rockfish and salmon fillets about to go in a brine (going to try this one Smoked Fish Brine | Char-Broil® ). Will brine for about 24 hrs 'ish, and smoked tomorrow.










Also got 3 lbs of ground deer and 2 lbs of ground pork to try some breakfast sausage. The plan is to do about half as links and the other half loose for patties. I've never done sausage on my own, let alone stuffed any links. I do remember watching my dad make some a long time ago when I was a kid but that's it. If this turns out well I might try some smoked summer sausage or snack sticks later.










Also might throw some cheeses in to cold smoke if the temps keep cool enough today or tonight.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## chief razor

Let me know how the salmon turns out. I have some king salmon in the freezer to use up.


----------



## USMC TBone

@chief razor, Will do. The marinade smelled great and the sample I tasted/tested had like a slight teriyaki flavor thanks to the soy sauce, brown sugar and garlic. I did add about a 1/2 tbsp of fresh ground black pepper to the marinade. Just got it in the fridge a little bit ago. I plan to let it marinade overnight and until about 11am in the morning, so just under 24 hrs. I split the marinade (about 5.5 cups total) between two ziploc bags so I could marinate the rockfish and salmon separately. Hopefully I'll remember to get some pics and update with results tomorrow, LOL.

Went ahead and threw some cheeses in my "cold smoker", which is basically a gas grill (burners off of course) with an Amazn pellet tube on one side, LOL. Hey it works. Got some colby jack, pepper [emoji892] jack, and some monterey jack. Noticing a theme that I like the "jack" cheeses, LOL. Will let them smoke for about 4.5 hrs flipping about every 1.5 hrs, then cool and vacuum seal. I usually give them a week minimum before tearing into them so that the smoke can penetrate further into the cheese and blend better. When you try it right off the bat out of the smoker it usually has a pretty sharp smoke taste and only along the outside of the cheese. Really the hardest part of smoking cheese is waiting a week to get into it, LOL.









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Reversed seared Ribeye last night! Always good 

















I’m doing another cook this evening more later


----------



## pbuck

USMC TBone said:


> @chief razor, Will do. The marinade smelled great and the sample I tasted/tested had like a slight teriyaki flavor thanks to the soy sauce, brown sugar and garlic. I did add about a 1/2 tbsp of fresh ground black pepper to the marinade. Just got it in the fridge a little bit ago. I plan to let it marinade overnight and until about 11am in the morning, so just under 24 hrs. I split the marinade (about 5.5 cups total) between two ziploc bags so I could marinate the rockfish and salmon separately. Hopefully I'll remember to get some pics and update with results tomorrow, LOL.
> 
> Went ahead and threw some cheeses in my "cold smoker", which is basically a gas grill (burners off of course) with an Amazn pellet tube on one side, LOL. Hey it works. Got some colby jack, pepper [emoji892] jack, and some monterey jack. Noticing a theme that I like the "jack" cheeses, LOL. Will let them smoke for about 4.5 hrs flipping about every 1.5 hrs, then cool and vacuum seal. I usually give them a week minimum before tearing into them so that the smoke can penetrate further into the cheese and blend better. When you try it right off the bat out of the smoker it usually has a pretty sharp smoke taste and only along the outside of the cheese. Really the hardest part of smoking cheese is waiting a week to get into it, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


That’s how I do most all of my cold smoking.


----------



## Bremraf

Just did these the other day!


----------



## USMC TBone

Fish on and off the smoker. The salmon turned out excellent! The rockfish seems like it is a bit over marinated. It either soaked up more of the marinade than the salmon or just has a milder flavor. I think next time if I do the rock fish with this marinade I'll add a little extra water to tone it down a bit.

Also if I do this in my drum smoker again, I'll leave out the water pan. Things were super humid and moist in there. That barrel seals up well and holds in lots of moisture, LOL
















Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hbowhunter

Fish looks awesome!!! That barrel smoker you made seems to be treating you proper!!


----------



## hokiehunter373

Gene94 said:


> Good deal on pellets at Sportsman's Warehouse. June 3rd to June 19th
> View attachment 7634611
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


A shame they won't let you get that price online. Don't have a SW near me and am need of a restocking.


----------



## nhns4

Back on land. Did a brisket. No complaints from the crew.






























Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## nhns4

Gene94 said:


> Good deal on pellets at Sportsman's Warehouse. June 3rd to June 19th
> View attachment 7634611
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Costco Kirkland brand. 12.99 for a 40lb bag currently. Tried it. No complaints 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullzeyetony

Pork loin for dinner tonight and sammiches for lunch tomorrow


----------



## Bullzeyetony




----------



## Ishi Spirit

Made some German potato salad along with a good ol pork chop and jalapeño poppers. The potato salad had a nice tangy flavor to it. We served it warm. Will make it again in the future.


----------



## rhs341

Haven’t shared anything in awhile…this was too good to pass up
Elk tenderloin…..
Marinated in “W” sauce, mustard and brown sugar….hit it with season salt, (Lawry of course) and pepper when it was on the Pit Boss…..OMG…best elk I have ever cooked, hands down!
Me and the misses devoured the entire thing along with fresh picked green beans
Sorry for no pics before the cut????



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chief razor

I see a couple beer can chickens in my future


----------



## chief razor




----------



## hokiehunter373

Finally had an expected free weekend so I went to work yesterday. Started at 3:30am and I'm glad I did. Pork butt went 13.5 hours. Added some ribs in the afternoon.










Threw on some cream cheese for an hors d'oeuvre and some beans as a side.










The one on the right was heavenly.










After an hour of rest I started to dig in  




















Obsessed with the FireBoard app. Makes life so easy during the cook and seeing what adjustments you can make for next time. The stall always amazes me too.











Hit 160 by 9am. At 3pm it had only climbed to 180. 










Not my best ever but it's the first time in like a year I've done a butt or ribs so I'll take it. The kids loved it and that's all I can ask for really.


----------



## pbuck

Looks great, my friend!!!! 

What’s on the cream cheese? I’ve tried everything bagel seasoning and it was pretty good.

I’ve been on a bathroom remodel job and haven’t had time to do much. It’s pretty much done so I have some catching up to do. It’s summer and I’m out of summer sausage 🫤 and haven’t made pastrami in like forever.


----------



## greed6467

Made my first German Potato salad as seen above, I wont go back to the American version anytime soon. Great posts!!


----------



## hokiehunter373

pbuck said:


> Looks great, my friend!!!!
> 
> What’s on the cream cheese? I’ve tried everything bagel seasoning and it was pretty good.
> 
> I’ve been on a bathroom remodel job and haven’t had time to do much. It’s pretty much done so I have some catching up to do. It’s summer and I’m out of summer sausage 🫤 and haven’t made pastrami in like forever.


Thanks buddy


----------



## pbuck

hokiehunter373 said:


> Thanks buddy
> 
> View attachment 7640723


Lol! I had to google Elote. Man I love that stuff! Mexican street corn that is. [emoji1787][emoji1787] I’ll be looking for that stuff now. Thanks[emoji1360]


----------



## hokiehunter373

pbuck said:


> Lol! I had to google Elote. Man I love that stuff! Mexican street corn that is. [emoji1787][emoji1787] I’ll be looking for that stuff now. Thanks[emoji1360]


My wife randomly saw it one day and thought it looked good so she got it. I thought it could be good on the cream cheese. In this application, it's better than the everything bagel seasoning IMO


----------



## chief razor

Anyone have a good online source for the large 3 bone plate beef ribs? I always get a little nervous buying meat online…


----------



## Ishi Spirit

chief razor said:


> Anyone have a good online source for the large 3 bone plate beef ribs? I always get a little nervous buying meat online…





chief razor said:


> Anyone have a good online source for the large 3 bone plate beef ribs? I always get a little nervous buying meat online…


If you ever drive through Iowa Faraway grocery stores has them but now they cost a arm and now two legs! I seen a three rib plate a few weeks ago… close to 60 bones for it


----------



## chief razor

Ishi Spirit said:


> If you ever drive through Iowa Faraway grocery stores has them but now they cost a arm and now two legs! I seen a three rib plate a few weeks ago… close to 60 bones for it


True they are expensive, but man are they good!


----------



## Ishi Spirit




----------



## chief razor

Today has just not been my day….

I got this “worry free” pellet smoker so I wouldnt have to babysit a fire, split and dry wood etc…

got up at 3am to put a brisket on for a cookout at 6pm. Everything started as planned and got temps up to 250 so I put the brisket on. Going back to bed to get some Z’s. Thankfully I woke up at 6am to find that the temps was hovering around 100°??? Auger was jammed….

So Ive made very little headway with my “worry free” pellet smoker at this point. Guess my days of sleeping through a long cook are over.

looks like aluminum foil instead of paper today…
🤞🏼


----------



## DV1

SO what temps are you guys smoking spatchcock chicken at?


----------



## sigma_pete

DV1 said:


> SO what temps are you guys smoking spatchcock chicken at?


I did a half dozen leg quarters for 2.5 hours at 225-250 last night, then threw on the grill for 5 minutes to crisp up the skin. This picture is right out of the smoker, I didn’t get one after grilling because sun had set and it was too dark to see.

I had planned to do a spatchcock chicken but couldn’t justify paying $3.99/lbs when quarters were $1.49/lbs and no prep needed.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullzeyetony

Gonna eat good today


----------



## Bullzeyetony




----------



## pbuck

DV1 said:


> SO what temps are you guys smoking spatchcock chicken at?


I do mine at 375 but I’m not really smoking them. I do them directly on the coals.


----------



## nicko

DV1 said:


> SO what temps are you guys smoking spatchcock chicken at?


225 indirect.


----------



## joesandi

Did a wild turkey breast tonight. turned out pretty good. A little salty (to much in bring)


----------



## Alex34

12-Ringer said:


> Thanks to Nicko and his new Green Egg there has been a bunch of smokehouse talk recently, so much so over the last 24hours that I had to go out and roll me a fattie....
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> During
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre smoke
> 
> 
> In the smoker now....can't wait
> 
> I was on such a roll I forget to snap shots before "the roll" - once the bacon weave was complete and seasoned, with the sausage rolled over top, I slather the sausage wtih Sweet Baby Rays Original BBQ sauce, on topo of the slather goes pepperjack cheese, spinach, red onion and garlic. Roll the sausage UP, roll the bacon weave down - season again - I have become a HUGE fan of the Kansas City Rub that Open Season produces - can grab it lots of places, even Cabelas now. Their seasons are not nearly sa salty as many others on teh market.
> 
> It's in the smoke house now, holding a solid 210 degree temp with a heavy hickory/pecan smoke - couple hours (internal temp of 160) I'll pull that baby out and brush with a bit of a sweeter sauce, Sweet Baby Rays Honey Blend. Whole fattie didn't run me $25 and will taste like a MILLION bucks - even hada little left over for ac couple chubbies.... 😉
> 
> PIcs of the finished product later...
> 
> If you're a smoker - share some of your craft!!!
> 
> Joe


Woww! That's really nice


----------



## hokiehunter373

Alex34 said:


> Woww! That's really nice


I'm just imagining @Alex34 22 hours in, 100 pages down, 410 pages left to go with drool all over his keyboard


----------



## pbuck

hokiehunter373 said:


> I'm just imagining @Alex34 22 hours in, 100 pages down, 410 pages left to go with drool all over his keyboard


That was his one and only post so it may be that he is. 

Or not. Lol!


----------



## nicko

Since the start of this thread, I added a BGE minimax, an 18 inch weber smoky mountain, a large BGE, and sold off the smoky mountain. Got a lot of great ideas here and hopefully passed a few along myself. 

The one AT thread where there is no bickering and everybody gets along.


----------



## Russtxhunter

Looks good


----------



## chris1171

12-Ringer said:


> Thanks to Nicko and his new Green Egg there has been a bunch of smokehouse talk recently, so much so over the last 24hours that I had to go out and roll me a fattie....
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> During
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre smoke
> 
> 
> In the smoker now....can't wait
> 
> I was on such a roll I forget to snap shots before "the roll" - once the bacon weave was complete and seasoned, with the sausage rolled over top, I slather the sausage wtih Sweet Baby Rays Original BBQ sauce, on topo of the slather goes pepperjack cheese, spinach, red onion and garlic. Roll the sausage UP, roll the bacon weave down - season again - I have become a HUGE fan of the Kansas City Rub that Open Season produces - can grab it lots of places, even Cabelas now. Their seasons are not nearly sa salty as many others on teh market.
> 
> It's in the smoke house now, holding a solid 210 degree temp with a heavy hickory/pecan smoke - couple hours (internal temp of 160) I'll pull that baby out and brush with a bit of a sweeter sauce, Sweet Baby Rays Honey Blend. Whole fattie didn't run me $25 and will taste like a MILLION bucks - even hada little left over for ac couple chubbies.... 😉
> 
> PIcs of the finished product later...
> 
> If you're a smoker - share some of your craft!!!
> 
> Joe


👍


12-Ringer said:


> Thanks to Nicko and his new Green Egg there has been a bunch of smokehouse talk recently, so much so over the last 24hours that I had to go out and roll me a fattie....
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> During
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre smoke
> 
> 
> In the smoker now....can't wait
> 
> I was on such a roll I forget to snap shots before "the roll" - once the bacon weave was complete and seasoned, with the sausage rolled over top, I slather the sausage wtih Sweet Baby Rays Original BBQ sauce, on topo of the slather goes pepperjack cheese, spinach, red onion and garlic. Roll the sausage UP, roll the bacon weave down - season again - I have become a HUGE fan of the Kansas City Rub that Open Season produces - can grab it lots of places, even Cabelas now. Their seasons are not nearly sa salty as many others on teh market.
> 
> It's in the smoke house now, holding a solid 210 degree temp with a heavy hickory/pecan smoke - couple hours (internal temp of 160) I'll pull that baby out and brush with a bit of a sweeter sauce, Sweet Baby Rays Honey Blend. Whole fattie didn't run me $25 and will taste like a MILLION bucks - even hada little left over for ac couple chubbies.... 😉
> 
> PIcs of the finished product later...
> 
> If you're a smoker - share some of your craft!!!
> 
> Joe


👍


----------



## chris1171

12-Ringer said:


> Thanks to Nicko and his new Green Egg there has been a bunch of smokehouse talk recently, so much so over the last 24hours that I had to go out and roll me a fattie....
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> During
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre smoke
> 
> 
> In the smoker now....can't wait
> 
> I was on such a roll I forget to snap shots before "the roll" - once the bacon weave was complete and seasoned, with the sausage rolled over top, I slather the sausage wtih Sweet Baby Rays Original BBQ sauce, on topo of the slather goes pepperjack cheese, spinach, red onion and garlic. Roll the sausage UP, roll the bacon weave down - season again - I have become a HUGE fan of the Kansas City Rub that Open Season produces - can grab it lots of places, even Cabelas now. Their seasons are not nearly sa salty as many others on teh market.
> 
> It's in the smoke house now, holding a solid 210 degree temp with a heavy hickory/pecan smoke - couple hours (internal temp of 160) I'll pull that baby out and brush with a bit of a sweeter sauce, Sweet Baby Rays Honey Blend. Whole fattie didn't run me $25 and will taste like a MILLION bucks - even hada little left over for ac couple chubbies.... 😉
> 
> PIcs of the finished product later...
> 
> If you're a smoker - share some of your craft!!!
> 
> Joe


Awesome!


----------



## chief razor

I spatchcocked my chicken!


----------



## hokiehunter373

Reverse seared some backstraps for what was quite possibly the best piece of deer I've ever cooked. One of the best pieces of meat period I've ever cooked.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

hokiehunter373 said:


> Reverse seared some backstraps for what was quite possibly the best piece of deer I've ever cooked. One of the best pieces of meat period I've ever cooked.
> 
> View attachment 7649067
> 
> 
> View attachment 7649068
> 
> 
> View attachment 7649069
> 
> 
> View attachment 7649070


Looks great! I agree reverse searing makes life wonderful!


----------



## USMC TBone

I guess i havent been on in a while. Tapaptalk decided to quit giving me updates or notifications on this thread and others for some reason.

As far as reverse searing it's the bomb. I do it for all types of roasts and thick steaks, even turkey breasts.

This was a reverse sear deer rump roast I did last weekend. It was a little more overdone than I planned but was still plenty juicy and tender. My 6 yo daughter said, "This is amazing" and she's usually pretty picky and not always a fan of my bbq'd meats (my wife and son pretty much always like it). With the venison roasts I always get a bit nervous when pulling it off because the outside is looks bone dry almost like jerky, but then you let it rest covered in foil for 15 - 30 minutes and it's swimming in a puddle of juices.









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## chief razor

Kicking off the 4th of July weekend! Today is a pork butt, candy bacon, and some smoked queso dip. Of course there will be some cold drinks involved in the process. Happy 4th everyone!


----------



## chief razor

This is going to go fast


----------



## RandyNight

Pork tenderloin brined and smoked. Peach preserve and red pepper glaze.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shooter Mike

chief razor said:


> View attachment 7650892
> 
> This is going to go fast


Tell me about that candied bacon 


Semper Fi,
Mike


----------



## chief razor

Shooter Mike said:


> Tell me about that candied bacon
> 
> 
> Semper Fi,
> Mike


I get the uncured thick cut bacon and smoke it for about an hour on a cooling rack. Then I pat the grease off with a paper towel and brush on some pure maple syrup. Sprinkle on some brown sugar and leave it on for another hour or so. Turn it over and repeat. When I take it off I hit it with some fresh ground black pepper and cayenne pepper. Let it cool completely and enjoy.


----------



## nicko

No pics but made this cornbread last night in a cast-iron pan on the egg. Had it with a low country boil dinner of chorizo sausage, shrimp, carrots, small potatoes, onions, and corn on the cob that all gets bouled up in the same pot with a creole seasoning. It was all delicious and the cornbread came out great with a nice crust from the cast-iron.









BEST Super Moist Cornbread Recipe


This Super Moist Cornbread recipe is the only way to go if you're a cornbread lover and goes great with honey, jalapeno, or buttery add-ins!




www.lecremedelacrumb.com


----------



## chief razor

Smoked some spicy deviled eggs and some beef links yesterday. Still working on the pork from Saturday too. Hopefully we can clean up all the leftovers tonight. Been a good 4th of July weekend. Thinking ribs for next weekend!


----------



## Shooter Mike

chief razor said:


> Smoked some spicy deviled eggs and some beef links yesterday. Still working on the pork from Saturday too. Hopefully we can clean up all the leftovers tonight. Been a good 4th of July weekend. Thinking ribs for next weekend!


Smoked deviled eggs are one of my favorite things 


Semper Fi,
Mike


----------



## Shooter Mike

Currently have 14 racks of ribs going


Semper Fi,
Mike


----------



## chief razor

Shooter Mike said:


> Currently have 14 racks of ribs going
> 
> 
> Semper Fi,
> Mike


you must have one heck of a pit


----------



## Bullzeyetony

We threw down on brisket, chicken Leo quarters and some dogs








We


----------



## chief razor

That brisket looks really good.


----------



## USMC TBone

Did some chicken leg quarters Sat night to start off the extended weekend right. Sorry didn't get any pics, but man I love grilled some chicken thighs or quarter, and it's one of the cheapest cuts of the bird! People can have their wings, I'll take the legs any day!

Also got a brisket going in the green beast (my not so pretty any more ugly drum smoker) for today. Figured I'd try out my injector kit I got for Christmas, so I injected some beef broth with a little bit of soy sauce into the brisket yesterday morning to give it time to equilibrate and hopefully even out the flavor.








Put the brisket on around 3:30 am. Then tried to catch some shut eye while I can. Got a couple hours before having to adjust the vent as it was getting a bit hot, took it a while to cool but got things stabilized again and managed to get some more sleep in hour chunks. I noticed the brisket stalled at about 144 F which seemed low. It stayed right at 144 F for about 4 hrs sometimes cooling down to 140 F. Finally a little bit ago it started creeping up to 150 so I wrapped it. I'm no expert but the color looks good to me. Wrapped with 2 layers of heavy duty foil and added about a cup of beef broth to keep it nice and moist for the rest of its journey.









I'm wondering it the low stall temp has to do with the fact that I injected it and it had lots of moisture starting to seep out, or if it's because I'm not using a water pan? I've noticed that the temperature is more temperamental control in the smoker has been more temperamental since I don't have a water pan to help act as a heat sync. The lack of water pan would make it a dryer environment meaning more moisture evaporating off the surface of the meat possibly at a lower temperature. Maybe it's a combination of both factors (the scientist in me wants to know, and keep running through different theories, LOL).

To round things off I'm also going to try out the Bourbon Molasses Cowboy beans someone linked a while back. Will get those prepped and in the smoker in a couple hours so that they should be ready as the brisket is coming out of the cooler.








Smoked Bourbon Molasses Cowboy Beans


Print Recipe This is a recipe I have been making for some time now. My cowboy beans are always a big hit, but today I decided to utilize my new smoker and give them an added twist. If you don’t have a smoker, you can easily do these in a slow cooker, cast iron dutch oven or even on the stop...




gregkantner.com




Happy 4th everyone! And Semper Fi @Shooter Mike !!




Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## chief razor

That brisket looks like it has plenty of fat to render. Probably didnt need to inject anything. Curious to find out how it turns out for you.
I have a similar recipe for the beans. They are spectacular! Enjoy


----------



## USMC TBone

chief razor said:


> That brisket looks like it has plenty of fat to render. Probably didnt need to inject anything. Curious to find out how it turns out for you.
> I have a similar recipe for the beans. They are spectacular! Enjoy


It was USDA Choice from Winco, nothing fancy. I did trim off a bunch on the fatty side and in between the point and flat. The side on top was the meaty side, LOL. I'd rather trim the thick excess fat before it's cooked and seasoned than later when it's on the plate and your trimming off the outer seasoned bits. I try to leave about 1/4 layer on the fat cap. Just enough to render off while cooking but not leave much behind when it's done.

You're probably right that it would have been fine without injecting, but I just wanted to try it out anyways, LOL. It's a pretty dry and arid environment out here in Eastern, WA. Especially in summer, LOL.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood

My friend Matthew Martin got his seasoning bottled up. Decided to give some a try on some chicken thighs tonight


----------



## pbuck

Pro sausage making tip of the day…..

Before you get everything ready to make summer sausage, make sure that bag of seasoning you have in your drawer is actually for summer sausage and not…brats🥹lol!


----------



## Lucas Byrne

Looking to find a better sausage smoker. If anyone has any experience with this smoker please let me know. 









Pro Smoker - Model PK 100


This electric smoker is the perfect professional smoker for both home smokers and small business owners. Long-lasting & reliable smokehouse delivered to you.




www.psseasoning.com


----------



## pbuck

Reverse seared a tri tip on the egg. Indirect @ 250 with some pecan wood for smoke till IT hit 115 then seared over the open flame to 125 IT. Finished up at 130 after a rest. 

If you’ve never had chimichurri sauce with grilled meat, I recommend you try it. First time for me and it was delicious! The wife isn’t a huge meat eater and she was chowing down. Lol! 




























I used this chimichurri recipe but omitted the Italian seasoning. Dump everything in a food processor and pulse till smooth.


----------



## nicko

Looking to do shredded / pulled brisket. Prepping for vacation to avoid hours in the kitchen …. will smoke and vacuum seal before leaving.

Suggestions?


----------



## chief razor

nicko said:


> Looking to do shredded / pulled brisket. Prepping for vacation to avoid hours in the kitchen …. will smoke and vacuum seal before leaving.
> 
> Suggestions?


Ive been told that if you vacuum seal it, freeze it, and then boil it in the bag to bring temp up its good to go. Wish I could tell you that I have personal experience doing it with brisket. I have some frozen now but havent done it yet. It does work well with pulled pork, that I have done.


----------



## nicko

chief razor said:


> Ive been told that if you vacuum seal it, freeze it, and then boil it in the bag to bring temp up its good to go. Wish I could tell you that I have personal experience doing it with brisket. I have some frozen now but havent done it yet. It does work well with pulled pork, that I have done.


did the cook and vacuum seal with ribs last year for our son‘s graduation party and they came out great. The only brisket I have done has been sliced but looking to do something of a pulled/shredded variety for sandwiches.


----------



## chief razor

nicko said:


> did the cook and vacuum seal with ribs last year for our son‘s graduation party and they came out great. The only brisket I have done has been sliced but looking to do something of a pulled/shredded variety for sandwiches.


I did typical slices also. I know if you order a brisket from Franklin bbq it comes whole and vacuum sealed. maybe some big chunks vacuum packed would work well. You could heat them up in the oven with a few pads of butter on top. Might help to keep the moisture content up. Shred it after reheating?


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Dutch Lettuce 

This is a must try! Living in a Dutch community the old generation knew how to cook and the produced many cook books. This is a recipe from a church cookbook.









Fresh garden lettuce was gifted so we made the dressing and haven’t made it for several years….. just crazy good and so easy to make


















Fresh garden green beans, local Iowa pork chops reverse seared and sea salted baked potatoes! Enjoy the Dutch lettuce.


----------



## chief razor

made some St. Louis style ribs with some sauce from a local place in north western Michigan. Stacked salad and some home made steak fries. Good stuff!


----------



## nicko

Bought a packer brisket yesterday at the supermarket… 18 pounds and I might’ve trimmed off half of that amount of weight in fat. I did a search for pulled brisket ideas and settled on one with a slightly different rub.



Smoked Pulled Brisket {Shredded for Sandwiches!} – Extraordinary BBQ





Award Winning Beef Brisket Rub Recipe {Competition Quality} – Extraordinary BBQ


----------



## Bullzeyetony




----------



## pbuck

15# of venison/cheddar summer sausage ready for smoke tomorrow.


----------



## nicko

18 pound packer done in about 5 1/2 hours and hit internal temperature of 210. Helped that I trimmed and cut away a lot of fat and also after four hours put it in a foil pan with juices and wrap with foil. Cooling down and will be going in vacuum seal bags for vacation.

Shredded the flat and sliced the other section.


----------



## pbuck

Dang, nicko. That’s a quick cook for a brisket.


----------



## nicko

pbuck said:


> Dang, nicko. That’s a quick cook for a brisket.


It was….. recipe I used called for 275 smoke temp but the egg ran up to 300-310 so I went with it. I cut so much fat away that the cuts turned out to be about half the thickness of what they would normally be. But it did not come out dry at all and was actually very juicy.

First time doing a brisket with that temperature and doing it hot and fast. Most of the time, I keep my smoke temperature around 225.

Everything has been vacuumed sealed and is in the freezer but I am still wearing the sweet smoky aroma of brisket. Neighbors are probably wondering why I’m sitting out here sniffing my hands ha ha ha.


----------



## survivalistd

nicko said:


> It was….. recipe I used called for 275 smoke temp but the egg ran up to 300-310 so I went with it. I cut so much fat away that the cuts turned out to be about half the thickness of what they would normally be. But it did not come out dry at all and was actually very juicy.
> 
> First time doing a brisket with that temperature and doing it hot and fast. Most of the time, I keep my smoke temperature around 225.
> 
> Everything has been vacuumed sealed and is in the freezer but I am still wearing the sweet smoky aroma of brisket. Neighbors are probably wondering why I’m sitting out here sniffing my hands ha ha ha.


It looks and sounds amazing 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Been a grilling / smoking day. Chicken teriyaki kebabs for dinner.


----------



## iflyskyhigh

Only thing grilling and smoking is me every time I step outside. 110° today 113° tomorrow. 

Can’t imagine starting a fire  and standing over it right now.


----------



## survivalistd

nicko said:


> Been a grilling / smoking day. Chicken teriyaki kebabs for dinner.
> View attachment 7655607
> View attachment 7655608


Your killing me with this. Looks amazing brother

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Summer sausages are in the MES. Will put the smoke to em in an hour or two.


----------



## pbuck

Well I pulled a Nicko and smoked/grilled up a storm today. 

Sausage came out at about 5pm. It turned out great. Needs an overnight rest in the fridge and it’ll be ready to package. 



















Once I got the sausage out I fired up the egg and grilled some salmon. Wood fire and smoke just takes things up another level. It was delicious.


----------



## nicko

pbuck said:


> Well I pulled a Nicko and smoked/grilled up a storm today.
> 
> Sausage came out at about 5pm. It turned out great. Needs an overnight rest in the fridge and it’ll be ready to package.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I got the sausage out I fired up the egg and grilled some salmon. Wood fire and smoke just takes things up another level. It was delicious.


Do you do your venison summer sausage with straight venison or do you mix anything in like ground pork?


----------



## pbuck

nicko said:


> Do you do your venison summer sausage with straight venison or do you mix anything in like ground pork?


8# venison 4.5# trimmed pork butt. I take most of the fat cap off before cutting it up.


----------



## nicko

pbuck said:


> 8# venison 4.5# trimmed pork butt. I take most of the fat cap off before cutting it up.


I have used 4 lbs venison and 1 lb ground pork which I think made for a great final product. I made a batch with straight venison and prefer the ground pork mix.


----------



## pbuck

Well…it’s not smoking or grilling but it does taste great on bbq. 

1st batch of Hot pepper mustard done.


----------



## hokiehunter373

pbuck said:


> Well…it’s not smoking or grilling but it does taste great on bbq.
> 
> 1st batch of Hot pepper mustard done.


The man does it alllll! lol


----------



## pbuck

hokiehunter373 said:


> The man does it alllll! lol


Call me Martha.


----------



## schnarr00

Now I need to go fire up the WSM


----------



## bonez

Fired up my new GMG Peak this morning for its first cook!


----------



## pbuck

Wish I could make this scratch n sniff.  The smell coming out of the egg is mouth watering.


----------



## hokiehunter373

pbuck said:


> Wish I could make this scratch n sniff.  The smell coming out of the egg is mouth watering.


One of my favorite things to do. So tasty and doesn't take much work. Definitely my favorite way to have chicken


----------



## chief razor

Reheated some vacuum sealed frozen brisket for a quick dinner. It was better then I expected. My wife thought it was just as good as fresh off the smoker.


----------



## USMC TBone

Trying a little experiment today. 2 venison backstraps. One coated with Traegers Prime Rib Rub. The other fileted out flat, and dusted with Traeger Big Game Rub. Then covered with sauted onions and garlic (from my parents garden) in olive oil with a smidgen of salt and pepper. Rolled up and tied/trussed together, and rubbed with Big Game Rub on the outside.

Going to cook up both in my drum low and slow until about 135, then turn up the heat and get a bit of a reverse sear, until about medium doneness (around 145).
 















Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

Got a little over done so not as juicy as I was hoping. Both backstraps turned out tasty, and plenty tender enough.























Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Looks tasty!


----------



## nicko

chief razor said:


> Reheated some vacuum sealed frozen brisket for a quick dinner. It was better then I expected. My wife thought it was just as good as fresh off the smoker.


I have vacuum sealed and frozen both ribs and brisket and after thawing and reheating them in boiling water, I think they tasted just as good as the first time around. Brought the vacuum sealed and frozen brisket down here on vacation in Tennessee and made for a real quick meal prep without having to spend a lot of time in the kitchen of a rental house that is never well stocked with pans or utensils.


----------



## solohunter

Habanero summer sausage, one half of a fresh habanero pepper per #1 pound of meat...??


----------



## johnson47376

Nothin’ fancy; smoked some elk burgers tonight!


----------



## pbuck

Did some venison roll ups on the egg. Haven’t made these in awhile but I think it’s not going to be that long again. 

Flattened the backstrap slices then spread on Cream cheese, crumbled hot sausage, sautéed onions/Bella shrooms and a sliver of jalapeño. Rolled em up and wrapped with bacon. Seasoned inside with SPG then dusted the outside with pork rub. Cooked directly over the coals. 5 ️


----------



## pbuck

On deck for tomorrow…pastrami. 

Well something came up today so, it’s still on deck..for tomorrow lol!


----------



## pbuck

Pastrami is done. Just needs to cool for slicing.


----------



## vincenzokr

Prostě taková pohodová grilovačka, sýr a vepřové maso
Hurá na dovolenou


----------



## 138104

I’m looking to get a pellet grill. What do you guys recommend? Also, does anyone have experience with the Weber SmokeFire?


----------



## nicko

Perry24 said:


> I’m looking to get a pellet grill. What do you guys recommend? Also, does anyone have experience with the Weber SmokeFire?


No experience with pellets but I think your main choices will be traeger, rec-tec, and yoder. Weber came out with a pellet a few years ago that had some initial problems. Not sure if they got them resolved. I’ll let the pellet guys take it from here.


----------



## bonez

Perry24 said:


> I’m looking to get a pellet grill. What do you guys recommend? Also, does anyone have experience with the Weber SmokeFire?


Tons of pellet grills/smokers out there. Comes down to the features you want and price you want to pay. I have a GMG(green mountain grill)”peak” that I really like.


----------



## 138104

bonez said:


> Tons of pellet grills/smokers out there. Comes down to the features you want and price you want to pay. I have a GMG(green mountain grill)”peak” that I really like.


Thanks. That is another model I am looking at. How long does it take to get up to grilling temps from cold?


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> No experience with pellets but I think your main choices will be traeger, rec-tec, and yoder. Weber came out with a pellet a few years ago that had some initial problems. Not sure if they got them resolved. I’ll let the pellet guys take it from here.


Weber supposedly fixed the issues with the Gen2 model. The price of a Yoder is above my pay grade…lol! I’ll take a look at the Rec-tec.


----------



## 138104

I think I’ve narrowed it down to 3:
Recteq RT590
Green Mountain Peak
Weber SmokeFire EX4

If anyone has any of these and can give me their likes/dislikes, I would appreciate it!


----------



## bonez

Perry24 said:


> I think I’ve narrowed it down to 3:
> Recteq RT590
> Green Mountain Peak
> Weber SmokeFire EX4
> 
> If anyone has any of these and can give me their likes/dislikes, I would appreciate it!


All 3 are great choices. My GMG is quick. It goes through a 4 step process and heats up to 150. Once it’s at 150, then you can adjust temps. You do have to play with the heat shield a lil to get it to a “sweet spot”. GMG gives you a starting point. I’ve got mine dialed in to a 10 degree difference from the grates to what’s set on the display


----------



## bonez

Some
Baby back ribs smoked on the GMG using the GMG gold pellets. Turned out great. The next are 2 backstraps smoked on the GMG using a mix of knotty wood almond/plum pellets. Also turned out great. Just know that the pellet grills/smokers don’t produce a very “Smokey” flavor in comparison to a wood/charcoal smoker.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Perry24 said:


> I think I’ve narrowed it down to 3:
> Recteq RT590
> Green Mountain Peak
> Weber SmokeFire EX4
> 
> If anyone has any of these and can give me their likes/dislikes, I would appreciate it!


Perry I had a RecJuk 590👎🏼 Maybe I was unlucky and got a lemon don’t know. The product has pop can thin metal and a very flimsy base. 
The 590 in two years never made it over 425 degrees but a couple times. There CS always said I was doing something wrong from the foil covering the drip pan to pellets and everything in between. 
After it left the my property I bought a American made Yoder S640 buy once cry once and I kinda did for a few days!

My first pellet grill 10-12 years ago was Green Mountain Daniel Boone and my son is still making good eats with it. 
Good luck on your decision and post if more questions come up. 

Giant Porterhouse reverse seared last night


----------



## 138104

Ishi Spirit said:


> Perry I had a RecJuk 590[emoji1361] Maybe I was unlucky and got a lemon don’t know. The product has pop can thin metal and a very flimsy base.
> The 590 in two years never made it over 425 degrees but a couple times. There CS always said I was doing something wrong from the foil covering the drip pan to pellets and everything in between.
> After it left the my property I bought a American made Yoder S640 buy once cry once and I kinda did for a few days!
> 
> My first pellet grill 10-12 years ago was Green Mountain Daniel Boone and my son is still making good eats with it.
> Good luck on your decision and post if more questions come up.
> 
> Giant Porterhouse reverse seared last night
> View attachment 7672140


Thanks! Did you use Recteq pellets or another brand? I was leaning towards the 590 since it is advertised to hit 700. Sounds like that is just marketing bs.

I took another look at the Yoders and the price is just salty. The GMG might be my best bet.

That porterhouse looks great!


----------



## USMC TBone

pbuck said:


> Pastrami is done. Just needs to cool for slicing. [emoji1786]


Man! That looks good. Did you use beef or venison. If beef, did you cure it yourself?

I'm planning to soak some corned beef briskets overnight in water (to get the excess salt out), and then smoke tomorrow all day for some pastrami. I take the easy way, LOL. Turns out pretty good though. One of these days I'll try curing my own.

I will be putting some 2.5 lb chunks of pork loin in a cure bath for a week to make some Canadian Bacon next weekend.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Perry24 said:


> Thanks! Did you use Recteq pellets or another brand? I was leaning towards the 590 since it is advertised to hit 700. Sounds like that is just marketing bs.
> 
> I took another look at the Yoders and the price is just salty. The GMG might be my best bet.
> 
> That porterhouse looks great!


I bought a few hundred lbs when I purchased the 590. I’ve used enough different brands of pellets over the years to wave that flag that the brand of pellets don’t matter much. 
I very well could have had the only lemon they ever produced but the taste is still sour on that brand. 
GMG is a great brand *so have fun and post your cooks. *


----------



## pbuck

USMC TBone said:


> Man! That looks good. Did you use beef or venison. If beef, did you cure it yourself?
> 
> I'm planning to soak some corned beef briskets overnight in water (to get the excess salt out), and then smoke tomorrow all day for some pastrami. I take the easy way, LOL. Turns out pretty good though. One of these days I'll try curing my own.
> 
> I will be putting some 2.5 lb chunks of pork loin in a cure bath for a week to make some Canadian Bacon next weekend.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


It’s venison top round roasts. I cured them for 5 days then smoked them. 

It’s been 4 or 5 years ago when I first posted the recipe for this and its been a big hit. I adapted it from a few different ones I found online along with a little help from a buddy who had made a lot of classic beef pastrami. 

Honestly, out of everything I make from venison, it’s right up there with my favorites. The whole process is very easy. PM me if you need more info. 

Here’s the cure/brine recipe. It’s good for around 2# of meat. I usually double it and do 3 or 4 pounds. Finished product from those 2 roasts was right at 3.5#.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

pbuck said:


> It’s venison top round roasts. I cured them for 5 days then smoked them.
> 
> It’s been 4 or 5 years ago when I first posted the recipe for this and its been a big hit. I adapted it from a few different ones I found online along with a little help from a buddy who had made a lot of classic beef pastrami.
> 
> Honestly, out of everything I make from venison, it’s right up there with my favorites. The whole process is very easy. PM me if you need more info.
> 
> Here’s the cure/brine recipe. It’s good for around 2# of meat. I usually double it and do 3 or 4 pounds. Finished product from those 2 roasts was right at 3.5#.


I like pastrami but it’s harder to find in the Midwest. After I cure bacon hopefully I can make some pastrami before vacation! Thanks pbuck for the recipe


----------



## Billy H

You can’t go wrong with PBucks pastrami recipe. That stuff is my biggest incentive to shoot doe. 👍


----------



## pbuck

Well, the original recipe is somewhere way back in this thread so I’ll go over my method again. This is for venison. Doing a beef brisket is definitely a bit different. 

Use the brine recipe I posted above for about 2# of meat and adjust accordingly. Bring the water to a low simmer and add all the ingredients and stir. Cool completely then add the meat and stick it in the fridge. For thicker roasts such as the two rounds or the sirloin keep the meat in the cure for at least 4 days. I try to do 5. For smaller pieces 3 to 4 days will work. 

Once the meat is cured and I’m ready to smoke I rinse the meat well and soak it in plain water for 4 to 6 hours to reduce the saltiness. Change the water a couple times. 

For the cook…Pat dry then add a liberal coating of coriander and fresh ground black pepper. Go heavy on the pepper. I smoke mine with pecan wood @ 220 until IT hits 140. 

The next step is optional and I know some guys skip it without any issues but I think the steam really helps the flavor and moisture of the meat. You can just finish to an IT of 150 without steaming if you desire. 

To steam finish I use a cookie sheet with a cooling rack on it and add about 1/2 cup of water. When the IT of the meat hits around 130 I preheat the oven to 325. Once the IT hits 140 I pull the meat from the smoker and place it on the cookie sheet and tent it tightly with foil. Put the whole thing in the oven and finish cooking. It will take awhile for the steam to start but once the IT starts coming up it goes fast. When IT hits 150, your done! 

That’s it. Let the meat cool then slice and enjoy.


----------



## iflyskyhigh

Perry24 said:


> Thanks! Did you use Recteq pellets or another brand? I was leaning towards the 590 since it is advertised to hit 700. Sounds like that is just marketing bs.
> 
> I took another look at the Yoders and the price is just salty. The GMG might be my best bet.
> 
> That porterhouse looks great!


I second the Yoder. 

Bought a GMG and ending up returning it and buying a the Yoder in 2019.

Couldn’t be happier. Have a Weber gasser I found on the cub and rehabbed. A KJ Big Joe 3. And the YS640s.

I have no doubt all three of those grills will be going strong 20 years from now. Highly doubt any of the Chinese grills will. 

Like the other gentleman said. Spend the money now or pay twice as much later.

If your serious about BBQ by a quality grill.


----------



## nicko

Dave, I know you’re looking at pellet grills but it’s worth checking out a large BGE. It has the a lot of available accessories and expandability and there are multiple aftermarket air temperature control devices you can use on it that makes it so you don’t have to babysit a long smoke. Weather BGE or Kamado Joe, these kamados can handle everything from low and slow smoking to high temperature searing. Just something to think about.


----------



## pbuck

Reverse seared a couple filets tonight. I’m really digging the new Weber. The sear zone is HOT[emoji91][emoji91] and the special grate does an awesome job. Grill temp was north of 650 when I threw them on.


----------



## Bisch

We had Pepper Crusted Nilgai Backstrap for supper tonight. It was yummy!!!!! Cooked on a regular, really hot grill.










Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Grizz1219

Perry24 said:


> I’m looking to get a pellet grill. What do you guys recommend? Also, does anyone have experience with the Weber SmokeFire?


I love my Camp Chef pellet smoker, had it for years, works great, food comes out amazing...


----------



## pbuck

Busy morning in the Buck’s meat dept.  started at 6am. 

6# of venison jerky done…










14# of honey bbq/pepper Jack cheese snack sticks stuffed…smoke tomorrow….










And with the left over scraps, I made stew…










Clean up sucked!!! Lol!!!!


----------



## Ishi Spirit

pbuck said:


> Busy morning in the Buck’s meat dept.  started at 6am.
> 
> 6# of venison jerky done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14# of honey bbq/pepper Jack cheese snack sticks stuffed…smoke tomorrow….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with the left over scraps, I made stew…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clean up sucked!!! Lol!!!!


I’m interested in the stew!! Pure comfort food


----------



## pbuck

I don’t usually make stew on hot, humid 85 deg days but a slight miscalculation left me with a couple extra pounds of cubed venison. Duh! Lol! 

I used this recipe and simmered it on the stove top for about 8 hours. I didn’t have peas so I added celery and a couple more Tbsp of W sauce. Other than that I followed the script. I only transferred it to the crockpot so I could take it to a friend’s house for dinner. It was a big hit. 









Hearty Venison Stew


Easy venison stew is the perfect comfort food that's full of flavor! Made with venison, potatoes and carrots in a red wine sauce.




www.modernfarmhouseeats.com


----------



## 138104

pbuck said:


> Reverse seared a couple filets tonight. I’m really digging the new Weber. The sear zone is HOT and the special grate does an awesome job. Grill temp was north of 650 when I threw them on.


Is that gas or pellet?


----------



## 138104

iflyskyhigh said:


> I second the Yoder.
> 
> Bought a GMG and ending up returning it and buying a the Yoder in 2019.
> 
> Couldn’t be happier. Have a Weber gasser I found on the cub and rehabbed. A KJ Big Joe 3. And the YS640s.
> 
> I have no doubt all three of those grills will be going strong 20 years from now. Highly doubt any of the Chinese grills will.
> 
> Like the other gentleman said. Spend the money now or pay twice as much later.
> 
> If your serious about BBQ by a quality grill.


I can’t say I’m that serious, but do like stuff that lasts. I found a place not too far away that has the GMG and Yoder along with other brands. We’ll see what follows me home!


----------



## 138104

nicko said:


> Dave, I know you’re looking at pellet grills but it’s worth checking out a large BGE. It has the a lot of available accessories and expandability and there are multiple aftermarket air temperature control devices you can use on it that makes it so you don’t have to babysit a long smoke. Weather BGE or Kamado Joe, these kamados can handle everything from low and slow smoking to high temperature searing. Just something to think about.


I thought about BGE, but have a Weber kettle for when I want to use charcoal. I originally was going to buy a gas grill, but didn’t want to give up the smoky flavor. The pellet seems to be a good compromise between charcoal and gas.

This is where I’m heading Friday.









Amish-Owned Specialty BBQ Store in New Holland, PA


Meadow Creek Barbecue Supply is the solution to all your barbecue needs. We carry a full line of smokers, grills, supplies, seasonings and more.




www.meadowcreekbbqsupply.com


----------



## pbuck

Perry24 said:


> Is that gas or pellet?


It’s natural gas. Weber Genesis.


----------



## pbuck

Perry24 said:


> I thought about BGE, but have a Weber kettle for when I want to use charcoal. I originally was going to buy a gas grill, but didn’t want to give up the smoky flavor. The pellet seems to be a good compromise between charcoal and gas.
> 
> This is where I’m heading Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amish-Owned Specialty BBQ Store in New Holland, PA
> 
> 
> Meadow Creek Barbecue Supply is the solution to all your barbecue needs. We carry a full line of smokers, grills, supplies, seasonings and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.meadowcreekbbqsupply.com


Don’t sleep on a gasser. I bought the Weber this spring and have to say I’m totally happy with it. The new accessories like the flat top griddle and sear grate (the filet pic) are a game changer when compared to most grills as It makes it so much more versatile. So far on the griddle I’ve done smash burgers, fried rice, sautéed vegetables, bacon and eggs, seared scallops. 

I get what you’re saying about the smoke flavor, I have a BGE, but the new Weber gasser gets used a lot more now than my old one. It is hard piped to natural gas so that makes it even more awesome. No pellets or gas bottles to haul and it never runs out of fuel in the middle of a cook.


----------



## 138104

pbuck said:


> Don’t sleep on a gasser. I bought the Weber this spring and have to say I’m totally happy with it. The new accessories like the flat top griddle and sear grate (the filet pic) are a game changer when compared to most grills as It makes it so much more versatile. So far on the griddle I’ve done smash burgers, fried rice, sautéed vegetables, bacon and eggs, seared scallops.
> 
> I get what you’re saying about the smoke flavor, I have a BGE, but the new Weber gasser gets used a lot more now than my old one. It is hard piped to natural gas so that makes it even more awesome. No pellets or gas bottles to haul and it never runs out of fuel in the middle of a cook.


I’ve been back and forth on gas or pellets. Now you set me back again…lol!

I asked my wife if I could buy both. She rolled her eyes at me. Is that a yes or no?


----------



## pbuck

Snack sticks are done!


----------



## Billy H

Perry24 said:


> I’ve been back and forth on gas or pellets. Now you set me back again…lol!
> 
> I asked my wife if I could buy both. She rolled her eyes at me. Is that a yes or no?


What about wood 😁 I can understand why many don’t use stick burners anymore. It’s a good deal more work and time consuming than pellet and charcoal, but still my preferred way to do the big whole meats like, brisket, pork butts, chicken, turkey, ribs and the like. When I make sausage and sticks and such it goes in the MES with a smoke tube.
Grub looks good as always Paul.


----------



## 138104

Billy H said:


> What about wood  I can understand why many don’t use stick burners anymore. It’s a good deal more work and time consuming than pellet and charcoal, but still my preferred way to do the big whole meats like, brisket, pork butts, chicken, turkey, ribs and the like. When I make sausage and sticks and such it goes in the MES with a smoke tube.
> Grub looks good as always Paul.
> 
> View attachment 7675992


I have definitely ruled out a stick burner…lol!

Food looks great though.


----------



## mbolevich

Man that looks so good!


----------



## 138104

Here she is! Doing the burn in now and will cook some food tonight. Dealer had a leftover Daniel Boone Prime Plus, so got that over the Ledge and save a few bucks.


----------



## bonez

Perry24 said:


> Here she is! Doing the burn in now and will cook some food tonight. Dealer had a leftover Daniel Boone Prime Plus, so got that over the Ledge and save a few bucks.


Solid man, congrats! Great product, I love mine.


----------



## V3x

Got some venison jerky going on a cool rainy day


----------



## 138104

antoniasteve123 said:


> Nice one, is that gas?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, it’s a pellet grill.


----------



## chief razor

Had family in from Michigan and Missouri this weekend. We smoked eggs, cream cheese, seared some flank steaks, smoked ribs. Made candy bacon….got a brisket on now in the middle of a 2 hour stall… there have been a few beverages consumed as well. Cowboy beans getting ready to go into the dutch oven. Been fun so far. Sunday will be a smorgasbord of leftovers.


----------



## sigma_pete

Smoked 9 pounds of Canadian Bacon today using a blend of hickory and pecan for 4.5 hours at 190-200 degrees until they reached an internal temp of 152 degrees. The temp stalled around 3 hours, I was originally going for 160 but didn’t want to risk drying them out.

I did a 5 day wet cure, then soaked in ice water for 20 minutes to remove excess salt, and dried in the fridge for 24 hours on a wire rack covered with a cloth towel before starting the smoke.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104

First long smoke going on the GMG- an 8# pork butt


----------



## nicko

Looks like a nice choice Dave. Happy smoking.


----------



## pbuck

Just a FYI….

The Thermopop probe thermometer from ThermoWorks is on sale for $21 plus another 18% off store wide. That makes the price $17 and change. Reg price is $35. I got one for $23 shipped. For that price it’s a great little thermometer to keep in the kitchen. 









ThermoPop®


Specializing in cool, unique and professional temperature tools. Super-Fast thermocouples, thermistors, infrared thermometers, data logging and more.




www.thermoworks.com


----------



## 138104

Thanks pbuck. I ordered one.

My butt has stalled in the mid 160’s. I am in no rush, but hope it pushes through soon. I am 10 hours in now.


----------



## pbuck

Perry24 said:


> Thanks pbuck. I ordered one.
> 
> My butt has stalled in the mid 160’s. I am in no rush, but hope it pushes through soon. I am 10 hours in now.


You’re welcome! 

Don’t fear the foil! Lol! I used to be afraid of losing all the delicious bark if I used foil butt,  I’ve found it doesn’t really soften it up that much. Once they hit that stall, I foil all mine now. Not only does it speed up the cook but I think it helps keep moisture in the meat. Be sure to save the juices in the foil to pour on once it’s shredded. 

Post some Q pics when it’s done!


----------



## 138104

pbuck said:


> You’re welcome!
> 
> Don’t fear the foil! Lol! I used to be afraid of losing all the delicious bark if I used foil butt,  I’ve found it doesn’t really soften it up that much. Once they hit that stall, I foil all mine now. Not only does it speed up the cook but I think it helps keep moisture in the meat. Be sure to save the juices in the foil to pour on once it’s shredded.
> 
> Post some Q pics when it’s done!


Will do! Finally hit 170 and I rubbed it down with my dry rub, butter, and brown sugar. Covered with foil and waiting for it to hit 205.

I put the butt in a foil pan instead of directly on the rack. I spills a bunch of liquid trying to pull it out to tent. Not sure that was a good idea, but too late now.


----------



## chief razor

The butts I've done in foil pans with liquid in the bottom have all turned out better then anything else. Then again if I'm pulling it anyway the bark is less important than the meat being moist and tender as far as I'm concerned. The butter and brown sugar sounds good. I always just used a bit of apple cider. Ill take the rendered juice afterwords and after its separated I put it back into the meat.


----------



## nicko

Yep, no shame in wrapping or transferring to a pan. The end product is what matters.


----------



## 138104

Finally done! It took 15 hours to hit 205. I only let it rest a hour before pulling apart as I’m tired…lol!


----------



## pbuck

Looks great, brother!


----------



## iflyskyhigh

Perry24 said:


> Finally done! It took 15 hours to hit 205. I only let it rest a hour before pulling apart as I’m tired…lol!


Just put 20lbs of Costco boneless pork butt on the smoker. 

Brined for about 36 hrs in the briner bucket. Cola, salt, pepper, garlic, soy. 

I’ve never tried using a pan, but I’m going to this time. 

I’ll pull it off in the morning and put em in the pans











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iflyskyhigh

Pulled pork has reached next level.

I poured ALL the dripping back in. I’m still undecided how I feel about it. Jury’s still out. It tastes REAL good but it might be a little much?


----------



## nicko

Those drippings are a game changer in the overall taste although not the healthiest addition ......... but maybe half it the next time and substitute the other half with beef broth.


----------



## iflyskyhigh

nicko said:


> Those drippings are a game changer in the overall taste although not the healthiest addition ......... but maybe half it the next time and substitute the other half with beef broth.


Ya. I don’t think I’m crazy about the pork drowned in all juice. Kinda bummed I did that. Wish I hadn’t. It tastes good. But a pound or two like that would have been fine. Or maybe just a drizzle. Both tins dumped back in was too much. Won’t do that again. It’s edible, just worried 10 pounds like that might be a little much.

The taste flavor is amazing. It’s the consistency I’m kinda bummed about. It made to too mushy.

I liked your alls idea of finishing it in the pan though. That worked well. I’ll do that again. 

So is BBQ. Experiment, live, learn. 

Chickens are done










And I’m done. Grills been on since 6:30 last night. It’s 100°+ and with the monsoons swampy as hell. Might be awhile before I fire the grills up again.


----------



## iflyskyhigh

Perry24 said:


> Finally done! It took 15 hours to hit 205. I only let it rest a hour before pulling apart as I’m tired…lol!


I think mine took about 15 hours as well.

Smaller butt actually took longer than the bigger butt. Go figure.

Mine looked just like yours before I drowned it.

Love the foil pan idea. Worked great.


----------



## USMC TBone

Smoked my cured pork loins yesterday for Canadian Bacon. Tasts so good. Wet brine cured about 6 days. Pulled out of the brine rinsed off for a couple minutes under cold water. Put it in the ugly drum smoker and smoked it around 250-270 until the internal temp hit 150 and then pulled it off. Trimmed a couple random pieces off and it tasted like heaven. Salty, sweet, smoky pork with a hint of garlic.

I used the AmazingRibs.com Canadian Bacon recipe.









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

iflyskyhigh said:


> Pulled pork has reached next level.
> 
> I poured ALL the dripping back in. I’m still undecided how I feel about it. Jury’s still out. It tastes REAL good but it might be a little much?


Yes, I’d say you pretty much ruined those butts pouring all that juice on them. Shame too because they looked good. Wrapped in foil to finish then letting them rest for a few hours before pulling gives you just the right amount of moisture. I’ve one or two butts over the years that were naturally super fatty and were to greasy and mushy.


----------



## hokiehunter373

I've got 4 roasts brining in @pbuck recipe ready for pastrami. 11# I believe it was. PB, it's the first time I'm trying yours so it better be great! Plan is to do them this weekend and vacuum seal/freeze a bunch for the season. Been too long since I've done any so I'm pumped.


----------



## iflyskyhigh

Billy H said:


> Yes, I’d say you pretty much ruined those butts pouring all that juice on them. Shame too because they looked good. Wrapped in foil to finish then letting them rest for a few hours before pulling gives you just the right amount of moisture. I’ve one or two butts over the years that were naturally super fatty and were to greasy and mushy.


Yes. It was a mistake. Won’t do it again. Live and learn. I rested them for hours before I shredded. They were perfect…until drowned them. 

Don’t get me wrong. We’ll still eat them, but….


----------



## pbuck

hokiehunter373 said:


> I've got 4 roasts brining in @pbuck recipe ready for pastrami. 11# I believe it was. PB, it's the first time I'm trying yours so it better be great! Plan is to do them this weekend and vacuum seal/freeze a bunch for the season. Been too long since I've done any so I'm pumped.


Oh jeez! No pressure lol! 

So far I think everyone who’s made it has made more. It’s delicious. 

Be sure to soak them in fresh water for at least a couple hours before you smoke them. Change the water a couple times.


----------



## pbuck

iflyskyhigh said:


> Yes. It was a mistake. Won’t do it again. Live and learn. I rested them for hours before I shredded. They were perfect…until drowned them.
> 
> Don’t get me wrong. We’ll still eat them, but….


I’ve never used a pan, just foil, so I guess maybe I don’t collect as much juice but I always save what’s in the foil to pour over the meat.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

pbuck said:


> I’ve never used a pan, just foil, so I guess maybe I don’t collect as much juice but I always save what’s in the foil to pour over the meat.


Same here only foil if I use it


----------



## iflyskyhigh

pbuck said:


> I’ve never used a pan, just foil, so I guess maybe I don’t collect as much juice but I always save what’s in the foil to pour over the meat.


I’ve never used a pan before. 

Usually just butcher paper and or heavy foil. 

Just trying something new. Misread one of the earlier post. Thought dumping the juices back in was the plan. Bad plan.


----------



## TauntoHawk

I run a drip pan just the first few hours and reserve to the side and finish the normal method of foil or peach paper. I add some juice back up at shredding but never all of it. Actually I've set the drippings in the fridge to separate and frozen small amounts. You can add it back to a stew or chili I'll also add it to wild turkey bbq which can get a bit dry 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## iflyskyhigh

I definitely will do the pan to finish again next time as opposed to just wrapping it up. I really liked the way it turned out…before I drowned it. 

The bark was still amaze balls and it was super moist.


----------



## pbuck

I bought a 7# butt today. I’m going to finish it in a pan when I cook it.


----------



## iflyskyhigh

pbuck said:


> I bought a 7# butt today. I’m going to finish it in a pan when I cook it.


Just to clarify…don’t pour all the juice back in


----------



## pbuck




----------



## hokiehunter373

pbuck said:


> Oh jeez! No pressure lol!
> 
> So far I think everyone who’s made it has made more. It’s delicious.
> 
> Be sure to soak them in fresh water for at least a couple hours before you smoke them. Change the water a couple times.


I have 0 doubts I'm going to love it


----------



## pbuck

Sams Club has pretty darn good prices on meats. This 2 pack of baby backs cost what one rack goes for at our local Wally World and even less than our main grocery store. 

My only issue is that it’s usually only the wife and I so two racks are way too much for one meal. I guess I’ll either cook both and vacuum seal one or freeze it.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Finished up a slab of home cured bacon. It was wet cured with PS brand maple cure. Turned out great. Another slab is curing as we speak.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Ishi Spirit said:


> Finished up a slab of home cured bacon. It was wet cured with PS brand maple cure. Turned out great. Another slab is curing as we speak.
> View attachment 7681225
> 
> View attachment 7681222
> 
> 
> View attachment 7681223
> 
> 
> View attachment 7681224


I need to experiment with this next


----------



## hokiehunter373

pbuck said:


> Well, the original recipe is somewhere way back in this thread so I’ll go over my method again. This is for venison. Doing a beef brisket is definitely a bit different.
> 
> Use the brine recipe I posted above for about 2# of meat and adjust accordingly. Bring the water to a low simmer and add all the ingredients and stir. Cool completely then add the meat and stick it in the fridge. For thicker roasts such as the two rounds or the sirloin keep the meat in the cure for at least 4 days. I try to do 5. For smaller pieces 3 to 4 days will work.
> 
> Once the meat is cured and I’m ready to smoke I rinse the meat well and soak it in plain water for 4 to 6 hours to reduce the saltiness. Change the water a couple times.
> 
> For the cook…Pat dry then add a liberal coating of coriander and fresh ground black pepper. Go heavy on the pepper. I smoke mine with pecan wood @ 220 until IT hits 140.
> 
> The next step is optional and I know some guys skip it without any issues but I think the steam really helps the flavor and moisture of the meat. You can just finish to an IT of 150 without steaming if you desire.
> 
> To steam finish I use a cookie sheet with a cooling rack on it and add about 1/2 cup of water. When the IT of the meat hits around 130 I preheat the oven to 325. Once the IT hits 140 I pull the meat from the smoker and place it on the cookie sheet and tent it tightly with foil. Put the whole thing in the oven and finish cooking. It will take awhile for the steam to start but once the IT starts coming up it goes fast. When IT hits 150, your done!
> 
> That’s it. Let the meat cool then slice and enjoy.


@pbuck you have an idea for roundabout time your cooks take?


----------



## Ishi Spirit

hokiehunter373 said:


> I need to experiment with this next


Let it set in the brine cure for seven days then soak it a couple times in cold water like pbucks pastrami recipe. Let it set in fridge for a least one day to dry out. Much better then most store bought bacon.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Ishi Spirit said:


> Let it set in the brine cure for seven days then soak it a couple times in cold water like pbucks pastrami recipe. Let it set in fridge for a least one day to dry out. Much better then most store bought bacon.


Oh, I'm sure of that


----------



## pbuck

hokiehunter373 said:


> @pbuck you have an idea for roundabout time your cooks take?


Usually around 2 hours @ 250 deg. If you steam it the last 10 degrees go quickly. 

Might be a bit more with as much as you have.


----------



## hokiehunter373

pbuck said:


> Usually around 2 hours @ 250 deg. If you steam it the last 10 degrees go quickly.
> 
> Might be a bit more with as much as you have.


My problem is going to be finishing them with the steam. Might have to do a staggered start smoking them so I'm not trying to awkwardly tent 4 roasts and jam them in the oven together


----------



## pbuck

hokiehunter373 said:


> My problem is going to be finishing them with the steam. Might have to do a staggered start smoking them so I'm not trying to awkwardly tent 4 roasts and jam them in the oven together


Maybe steam a couple and do the other 2 without???

I know a few guys don’t bother and I don’t think it will make a ton of difference. I just like the added moisture to the outside. It seems more like real pastrami that’s heated up in steam


----------



## hokiehunter373

pbuck said:


> Maybe steam a couple and do the other 2 without???
> 
> I know a few guys don’t bother and I don’t think it will make a ton of difference. I just like the added moisture to the outside. It seems more like real pastrami that’s heated up in steam


I agree with you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

[mention]pbuck [/mention] do you usually slice right away or rest in the fridge 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

hokiehunter373 said:


> [mention]pbuck [/mention] do you usually slice right away or rest in the fridge
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s easier to slice when it’s cold. Unless you want a sandwich right away. 

Well, truthfully, I’m usually chopping some off to try soon as it comes off the smoker lol!!!!


----------



## hokiehunter373

The perfect answer lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

I’m dodging thunderstorms and smokin ribs! Thank goodness for our gazebo!!!


----------



## hokiehunter373

Doing the same but no gazebo lol. [mention]pbuck [/mention] buddy this pastrami is fantastic. As I’d tell my dad, smack ya momma good! Haha. Gonna be hard not to eat an insane amount 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Great!!!!!!!!

I tell people it’ll make you wanna pick up road kill.


----------



## Bullzeyetony




----------



## pbuck

I managed to get the ribs done without drowning!! Lol! The ribs were very moist though! 

Might have been the hardest it’s ever rained here. The whole area is a mess! Roads washed out and flooding everywhere. Wish we could send some of this west. 

Left one rack dry so I can vacuum seal and freeze it.


----------



## mez

nicko said:


> Dave, I know you’re looking at pellet grills but it’s worth checking out a large BGE. It has the a lot of available accessories and expandability and there are multiple aftermarket air temperature control devices you can use on it that makes it so you don’t have to babysit a long smoke. Weather BGE or Kamado Joe, these kamados can handle everything from low and slow smoking to high temperature searing. Just something to think about.


You don't even need a air temp control device. Once you figure out damper it will hold a temp as long as you need it too. 

Briskit put on last night about 11 pm. Took it off tonight about 6:30. Temp never varied more than 4-5 degrees. 

Sent from my moto g power (2021) using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiehunter373

1/2 rack sauced 1/2 unsauced




























Good as always but I need to get some baby backs instead of St. Louis style. Fried up some bluegills I caught with my kids on Saturday to go with them. 










Once the kids were in bed and the roasts had cooled I got to slicing










For some reason the cure didn't penetrate all the way through on a couple of the roasts. Still tastes good just isn't as pretty lol.



















Can't wait to make some reubens


----------



## pbuck

Looks good, buddy! That’s a lot of cookin. 

Those roasts must be really thick for them not to fully cure in 5 or 6 days. I don’t know more time would have helped. Just a wild guess but, It’s possible that they needed more liquid and/or more room in the container since there’s so much meat??


----------



## pbuck

mez said:


> You don't even need a air temp control device. Once you figure out damper it will hold a temp as long as you need it too.
> 
> Briskit put on last night about 11 pm. Took it off tonight about 6:30. Temp never varied more than 4-5 degrees.
> 
> Sent from my moto g power (2021) using Tapatalk


Without my Digi-Q blower, I can keep mine consistent for several hours at a time but not for 18.


----------



## hokiehunter373

pbuck said:


> Looks good, buddy! That’s a lot of cookin.
> 
> Those roasts must be really thick for them not to fully cure in 5 or 6 days. I don’t know more time would have helped. Just a wild guess but, It’s possible that they needed more liquid and/or more room in the container since there’s so much meat??


More room is my guess and I probably should have made more of an effort to move them around more


----------



## Billy H

Looking jerky recipes. I’ve done PBucks a couple times it’s very good. Looking for something different. Maybe something with a twist of sweetness to it, but open to anything.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Billy H said:


> Looking jerky recipes. I’ve done PBucks a couple times it’s very good. Looking for something different. Maybe something with a twist of sweetness to it, but open to anything.











Jerky Kit - Sweet & Hot


For those who enjoy the balance of sweet and heat, try our Sweet & Hot Jerky Making Kit. A great partnership of bold and sweet flavors for you to make at home.




www.psseasoning.com


----------



## Billy H

Those kits aren’t bad. The deal is I got some top round strips cheap at the store, advertised on package for stir fry. Looked on line and found a couple recipes for sweet jerky. I basically followed one I found. Mix of terryaki, Worcestershire sauce, brown sugar, and honey. I get honey from a beekeeper up the road no comparison to store bought. Should make a difference. Let it soak tonight. Going to skip the dehydrator because meat is a bit thicker than I normally slice. So it will hit the smoker in the AM. Fingers crossed. I’ll post up results good or bad.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Billy H said:


> Those kits aren’t bad. The deal is I got some top round strips cheap at the store, advertised on package for stir fry. Looked on line and found a couple recipes for sweet jerky. I basically followed one I found. Mix of terryaki, Worcestershire sauce, brown sugar, and honey. I get honey from a beekeeper up the road no comparison to store bought. Should make a difference. Let it soak tonight. Going to skip the dehydrator because meat is a bit thicker than I normally slice. So it will hit the smoker in the AM. Fingers crossed. I’ll post up results good or bad.


I'm drooling


----------



## Billy H

2LB Jerky fresh off the MES with a little smoke from a smoke tube. Good savory sweet flavor. Will definitely make again. Grandkids will love it and are going to devour most of it. Couple things,, Will let marinate for a full 24 hr next time. Will add a little spice that has some heat next time. 
Sure is easy buying meat already cut into strips


----------



## Cobra9513

Looks great.


----------



## nicko

Giving a different meat church rub a go on a smoked spatchcock chicken.


----------



## bonez

nicko said:


> View attachment 7685383
> View attachment 7685384
> 
> 
> Giving a different meat church rub a go on a smoked spatchcock chicken.


You won’t be disappointed. I use the honey on a lot of things I smoke. Running some drumsticks right now with the gospel. Pics to follow


----------



## Ishi Spirit

nicko said:


> View attachment 7685383
> View attachment 7685384
> 
> 
> Giving a different meat church rub a go on a smoked spatchcock chicken.


I’ve been using Meat Church rub close to a year now! Those are the ones I’m constantly using now! Enjoy


----------



## hokiehunter373

x4. Honey hog gets a lot of run at my house. Same with the holy gospel. I've heard nothing but great things about the voodoo but I've yet to try it. Would love to with some wings


----------



## nicko

This rub was nothing short of outstanding. Can definitely see the meat church rubs filling up my spice cabinet in the near future.


----------



## hokiehunter373

nicko said:


> This rub was nothing short of outstanding. Can definitely see the meat church rubs *filling up my spice cabinet* in the near future.


----------



## bonez

Smoked drumsticks with the gospel rub. Mix of post oak, pecan and cherry wood. Half glazed with homemade bbq


----------



## Ishi Spirit

hokiehunter373 said:


> View attachment 7686492


Is the supply chain going to affect Meat Church??  JK


----------



## pbuck

Not something I made but just FYI….

If you’re in Wally World, check the deli shelf for this…it’s delicious!!!


----------



## hokiehunter373

pbuck said:


> Not something I made but just FYI….
> 
> If you’re in Wally World, check the deli shelf for this…it’s delicious!!!


Man, it's been too long since I've made some burnt ends. This dip sounds great


----------



## pbuck

Got a little 7# butt on the egg about an hour ago. Will update later. Plan on using the pan method instead of just foiling.


----------



## nicko

pbuck said:


> Got a little 7# butt on the egg about an hour ago. Will update later. Plan on using the pan method instead of just foiling.


Tip.......do not pour all the drippings back into the meat.


----------



## pbuck

nicko said:


> Tip.......do not pour all the drippings back into the meat.


[emoji1787] Seems I’ve heard that somewhere. 

It’s napping in a cooler right now.


----------



## nicko




----------



## pbuck

Turned out pretty good. Not sure I’m sold on the foil pan yet. It really softened up the bark on the bottom compared to just tightly wrapping in foil. It IS a lot less messy that way tho. 

As someone posted above. I did pour the juices into a measuring cup and separated the fat before pouring some of the left over stock back into the meat. That seems to be the way to go. It added moisture but didn’t make the meat “mushy”. [emoji1360]


----------



## chief razor

I think ill do some beef ribs this weekend. That pulled pork looks awfully good though!


----------



## pbuck

The plan is to vac seal most of it and have it on hand for future meals. 

This is one of my favorite things to make with left over pp. 









Your Crew Will Flip For This Insanely Delicious Pulled-Pork Ring


Perhaps the most extra party app of all time.




www.delish.com


----------



## Billy H

pbuck said:


> The plan is to vac seal most of it and have it on hand for future meals.
> 
> This is one of my favorite things to make with left over pp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Crew Will Flip For This Insanely Delicious Pulled-Pork Ring
> 
> 
> Perhaps the most extra party app of all time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.delish.com


 That looks killer. Gonna have to try that.


----------



## chief razor

Good start to the weekend. Hope everyone has a good, safe holiday weekend!


----------



## nicko

Smoked meatloaf.


----------



## 12-Ringer

bonez said:


> You won’t be disappointed. I use the honey on a lot of things I smoke. Running some drumsticks right now with the gospel. Pics to follow


Me too.....Kosmos has an awesome Honey Chipolte rub too that I like to kick up a bit with a tablespoon of Old Bay....actually had it last night with poor-man's burnt end mac-n-cheese (chuckroast) ..... everyone loved it...my wife said this one might have had a little too much kick afterwards....


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> Turned out pretty good. Not sure I’m sold on the foil pan yet. It really softened up the bark on the bottom compared to just tightly wrapping in foil. It IS a lot less messy that way tho.
> 
> As someone posted above. I did pour the juices into a measuring cup and separated the fat before pouring some of the left over stock back into the meat. That seems to be the way to go. It added moisture but didn’t make the meat “mushy”.


I do something similar - I strain the globular fat, add apple cider vinegar, apple butter, and brown sugar to the remaining renderings whisk it all together, pour over.....excellent!


----------



## pbuck

First attempt at pork belly burnt ends just went on. 

Wish me luck! Lol!


----------



## pbuck

12-Ringer said:


> I do something similar - I strain the globular fat, add apple cider vinegar, apple butter, and brown sugar to the remaining renderings whisk it all together, pour over.....excellent!


*^^^Who’s the newb? Lol!

Where ya been?


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> First attempt at pork belly burnt ends just went on.
> 
> Wish me luck! Lol!


Man they look great now....I screwed the pooch with mine the last two times....didn't cook them long enough to render the fat and they tasted fatty - not many people ate them....then I went to the chuckroast version and cooked those too long (lol)...took a little bit to get them right...I prefer the pork belly version when done well.


----------



## 12-Ringer

pbuck said:


> *^^^Who’s the newb? Lol!
> 
> Where ya been?



Haha, my cardiologist suggested I slow the roll, I do now have a nightly after-dinner-mint (Rosuvastatin- 20mg) that's suppose to help. My first ever routine prescription, I cleared the BIG 5-0 this summer and don't want to get on a first name basis with the local pharmacist....so maybe only 1x per week these days, but tailgate season just about to get under way...oh the quandary


----------



## pbuck

12-Ringer said:


> Man they look great now....I screwed the pooch with mine the last two times....didn't cook them long enough to render the fat and they tasted fatty - not many people ate them....then I went to the chuckroast version and cooked those too long (lol)...took a little bit to get them right...I prefer the pork belly version when done well.


So far I’m thinking these aren’t going to be great. I couldn’t find a big pork belly ( this was about 3.5# trimmed) and in trying to make one this size into more than a couple chunks, im pretty sure I cut my pieces too small and they’re drying out too much. 

To top it off, I wasn’t paying attention and the egg went way too hot. (Rookie mistake) That’s a major no/no with these things as it takes forever to get the temp back down. My pieces sat out for a good 30 minutes while trying to get things under control and that didn’t help at all. Just put em in the foil pan to braise so we’ll see just how bad I failed in about an hour or so. They look great but I think they’re gonna be dry. 

I guess this is part of the fun. Learning to master different techniques and recipes. They’re not all going to turn out getting 5 stars.


----------



## 12-Ringer

I'll be checking in for a finished pic.


----------



## pbuck

Well, the pieces that didn’t dry out are amazing. I’ll definitely do it again with a nicer belly. A few pieces were jerky tho. Lol!


----------



## Billy H

pbuck said:


> Well, the pieces that didn’t dry out are amazing. I’ll definitely do it again with a nicer belly. A few pieces were jerky tho. Lol!


Looks pretty dang good from here.


----------



## USMC TBone

I can almost smell this picture! (Referring to those pork belly burnt ends. I forgot to reply to the picture, LOL)

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Heads up to any guys in southeast Pa. The chili pepper festival is going on in Bowers Pa. Near kutztown. Literally thousands of sauces, rubs, spices for sale. And everything from hot pepper peanut brittle to hot pepper ice cream and everything in between. Great event and even better if you like to smoke and BBQ. I never miss it, pick up some goodies every year.


http://www.pepperfestival.com/


----------



## natecina

pbuck said:


> Well, the pieces that didn’t dry out are amazing. I’ll definitely do it again with a nicer belly. A few pieces were jerky tho. Lol!


Im doing this exact thing as we speak, awesome!


----------



## bonez

Couple slabs just went on the pellet


----------



## pbuck

Found some leftover brisket in the freezer. 

Brisket and Swiss panini on ciabatta bun with SBR sauce.


----------



## nicko

Haven’t done a pie in a while… Homemade dough, leftover smoked chicken from last night


----------



## pbuck

Man I haven’t made a pizza in like forever.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

A few weeks ago the locker butchered a prime beef for retail. This 10.5 lb chunk of rib plate just sat in the freezer! Really he was hoping no one would buy it. 


















Our fortune lol the son in law brought it over and said smoke it for Friday night.

Seasoned only with kosher salt and pepper









More pics tomorrow! Should be good


----------



## pbuck

That ain’t fair, Ish.


----------



## survivalistd

Good times ishi

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit

The rack went on at 8:00! Planning on a 10 hour smoke


----------



## BTJunkie

Salmon in the smoker today.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

BTJunkie said:


> Salmon in the smoker today.
> View attachment 7700187


Let’s see a pic of the inside that bad boy after the salmon is done!


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Baked beans just got put on and of course under the beef ribs 









Ribs looking good


----------



## BTJunkie

Ishi Spirit said:


> Let’s see a pic of the inside that bad boy after the salmon is done!


Have to change the chips out every 45 minutes or so. Here ya go.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Man, I'm hungry!!


----------



## survivalistd

BTJunkie said:


> Salmon in the smoker today.
> View attachment 7700187


Awesome set up right there

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

BTJunkie said:


> Have to change the chips out every 45 minutes or so. Here ya go.
> View attachment 7700275


That’s what I’m talking about right there! Nice


----------



## BTJunkie

Billy H said:


> That’s what I’m talking about right there! Nice


Thanks.
I can do 70-75# in there. Prefer 50-60# as it makes the day go faster and the finished product comes out in 3 shifts instead of 5.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

The beef rib rack was so tender only a fork was required. I love beef ribs and this rack was the most tender I’ve ever had.
It was our daughter’s birthday and she requested ham balls and cheesy hash brown potatoes.


















Baked beans 










The main event after 10.5 hour smoke. When I pull them they were at 182 degrees.


----------



## pbuck

Maybe the best looking hunk of meat on this thread! That’s awesome, Ishi.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

pbuck said:


> Maybe the best looking hunk of meat on this thread! That’s awesome, Ishi.


I’m lucky my daughter married a meat processing guy 🙂
This hunk of ribs is usually tougher and chewy but still wonderful. This piece fork tender and the taste was amazing!
This steer was tested before slaughter and was verified that it was a prime beef. After working at his locker for a few days a week during the last two years I will say not all beef are created equal


----------



## Billy H

Killer 👍


----------



## nicko

Have a batch of venison summer sausage going on the egg now. A hair under 4 lbs of vension burger mixed with 1 1/3 lbs ground pork. Close to 1/2 a block of NY sharp cheddar diced up and mixed in. I've made SS with straight venison in the past and it's OK but it just comes out better, taste and texture, with the pork.


----------



## pbuck

nicko said:


> Have a batch of venison summer sausage going on the egg now. A hair under 4 lbs of vension burger mixed with 1 1/3 lbs ground pork. Close to 1/2 a block of NY sharp cheddar diced up and mixed in. I've made SS with straight venison in the past and it's OK but it just comes out better, taste and texture, with the pork.


I’ve found that for a 12.5# batch, 8# venison and 4.5# pork butt is the perfect ratio. 

I’ve sampled a lot of other people’s SS made with just venison and 99% of the time it’s dry and crumbly. 

One thing I’ve learned is that to get a good texture, you need to mix the heck out of the ground meat. It’s a process of protein separation. I don’t have a mixer so it’s all done by hand and I set a timer for 5 minutes. You don’t think that’s very long until you actually time it. I’ll bet most people mix for two or three mins. and call it good then wonder why their end product is crumbly.


----------



## Bullzeyetony

If ya know ya know…


----------



## Bullzeyetony




----------



## nicko

Gramps' Venison Summer Sausage


Tasty rolls of mustard seed and smoke flavored summer sausage is a great way to use up some ground venison.




www.allrecipes.com






Fresh batch of venison summer sausage done. 

Above is the recipe I use but I also add New York sharp cheddar and instead of straight venison, 4 lbs venison and 1 lb ground pork. Smoked with apple and cherry wood. Took IT to 155-160z.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

My son and I ordered a half beef and we will each get a shared quarter. I usually buy a quarter each year. 
Today was his unlucky day to be slaughtered. He will hang in the cooler for two weeks then he’ll be processed to our specifications. Lots of good eats coming.


















Split in half and ready to go in the cooler


----------



## pbuck

We have a 1/4 coming sometime in October. [emoji1360]


----------



## Ishi Spirit

pbuck said:


> We have a 1/4 coming sometime in October.


Do you get any special cuts made or just the normal cuts?
We get the normal cuts but this one I’m get the skirt, flank and the hanger steak which will be the first package I dive into! Also instead of doing short ribs I’m leaving them like the rack I made a few days ago.


----------



## pbuck

Ishi Spirit said:


> Do you get any special cuts made or just the normal cuts?
> We get the normal cuts but this one I’m get the skirt, flank and the hanger steak which will be the first package I dive into! Also instead of doing short ribs I’m leaving them like the rack I made a few days ago.


Mainly the basics. The butcher doesn’t offer much more but I’m going to ask if they can leave the short ribs like the rack you cooked. That looked awesome. 

Actually, we get the various steaks available and a couple different roasts but the main thing we go for is the burger. I can get nice roasts and even steaks at the store but there’s just no substitute for burger from the butcher shop.


----------



## RandyNight

On the pastrami subject: I did a half of a pork loin just like venison. Turned out well, tastes a little different but is good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Our son sent me this clip…….funny chit.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

My last slab of bacon cured and smoked just in time for the season opener Saturday!


----------



## V3x

I smoked a pork shoulder on the recteq last Saturday
250 for 9hrs, it turned out awesome.


----------



## GTO63

looks really good!


----------



## Antlermass

56 lbs of Summer sausage went in a few hours ago. 30 lbs with high temp cheddar smoked with cherry, 26 lbs no cheese using a pellet sweetwood blend. 
Weston 48” vertical gas smoker and
Masterbuilt MES 140 electric smoker doing the cooking.


----------



## survivalistd

Holy smokes

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

Antlermass said:


> 56 lbs of Summer sausage went in a few hours ago. 30 lbs with high temp cheddar smoked with cherry, 26 lbs no cheese using a pellet sweetwood blend.
> Weston 48” vertical gas smoker and
> Masterbuilt MES 140 electric smoker doing the cooking.
> View attachment 7710067
> 
> 
> View attachment 7710068


Looks good . That MES looks brand new👍


----------



## fleetwood

Just here for the pics, comments...and the smells?


----------



## pbuck

And the post count.


----------



## Antlermass

Late pics of final product, vac packed and ready for freezer, gave away 4 rolls and ate one before packing. Had 15 rolls, down to 10. Probably have 6 left after I drop some off to landowner and give some to another buddy.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Antlermass said:


> Late pics of final product, vac packed and ready for freezer, gave away 4 rolls and ate one before packing. Had 15 rolls, down to 10. Probably have 6 left after I drop some off to landowner and give some to another buddy.
> View attachment 7712008
> 
> View attachment 7712007
> 
> View attachment 7712006


That's the way to do it! Looks great


----------



## USMC TBone

Man that looks good. I need to get into the summer sausage and snack stick game!

When smoking summers and sticks how do you know when they're done? Do you just smoke for a certain amount of time based on thickness, or do you prove them with a thermometer??

I didn't get a deer... yet, and the freezer is low on venison so I might pick up some ground beef to try making some. In WA state the late archery deer/elk seasons don't pick up until mid-late November so I've got a month to kill.

I'm thinking that since my drum smoker is vertical I can get the hanging rack and hang some sausages in it like in the MES, or I could do 3 or 4 layers of grates like I've done for jerky. I think there would be better heat dispersion though by hanging vertically. If I did layers of grates the bottom grates would run hotter than the upper ones.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Antlermass

Temp probe, and cook it to internal temp of 156. The spice kits usually have fairly detailed instructions.


----------



## rhs341

I highly recommend Honey BBQ snack stick seasoning from Owens BBQ. I have made hundreds of pounds using this, and several other flavors but to me and my buddies Honey BBQ is hands down the best! I usually add high temp pepper jack cheese, 2 1/2 lbs for a 25 lb batch of sticks, which gives it a little kick to go with the sweetness of the honey BBQ.
Owens has very good directions that come with the seasoning.
Great company with quick shipping…..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

USMC TBone said:


> Man that looks good. I need to get into the summer sausage and snack stick game!
> 
> When smoking summers and sticks how do you know when they're done? Do you just smoke for a certain amount of time based on thickness, or do you prove them with a thermometer??
> 
> I didn't get a deer... yet, and the freezer is low on venison so I might pick up some ground beef to try making some. In WA state the late archery deer/elk seasons don't pick up until mid-late November so I've got a month to kill.
> 
> I'm thinking that since my drum smoker is vertical I can get the hanging rack and hang some sausages in it like in the MES, or I could do 3 or 4 layers of grates like I've done for jerky. I think there would be better heat dispersion though by hanging vertically. If I did layers of grates the bottom grates would run hotter than the upper ones.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Regular remote temp probe will give you the 411 on when it’s done. 

The issue I see that you may have is keeping the barrel temperature low enough as to not cause the fat in the sausage to render. Most of the smoke schedules I’ve read say not to go over 190 deg but you “may” get by with a bit more. If it gets too hot you’ll have fat under the casings and the meat will be dry. 

The schedule I use starts at 130 deg. and bumps up the temp every couple hours to a max of 180-190. If you start out too hot too fast you can build up the “rind” on the outside of the meat which inhibits heat transfer to the inside. I know some guys don’t go through the temp ramp and say it works fine but if you look at the instructions on any of the major brands of seasoning mixes most of them advise you to start low and bump the temp up. Your results may vary.


----------



## nicko

Like others said, take the summer sausage to an internal temperature of 155 and pull them. I put them in gallon Ziploc bags and drop them right into an ice water filled cooler to bring the temperature down quickly. Summer sausage is really simple and only has about five ingredients. My ratio is 4 pounds of ground venison to 1 pound of ground pork. I’ve done them with straight venison and it was OK but taste and texture is much better with a pound of ground pork. If you don’t have sausage casings or a stuffer, you can simply roll them into logs and still put out a really good and product. This is the way I do them and just to make sure there’s extra moisture, I put a foil pan filled with water in to keep them from getting too dry.


----------



## deerbum

Hey guys, I'm looking to purchase a stuffer and will mostly be doing 25lb batches of snack sticks. Any recommendations on one that will hold together?


----------



## Antlermass

I would get the largest capacity stuffer you can afford. I have the LEM 5 lb stuffer and it’s good and very reliable but I get tired of reloading it 5-7 times while stuffing. It may sound like a trivial problem by the time you’ve gotten down to that process of stuffing I really just wanna get it done and get everything back into the fridge.
I think before I do any more sausage I’m going to upgrade to the LEM mighty bite 15 pound stuffer.

Also I would say is if you plan on really getting into sausage making just spend the money now on all your equipment. If I had the money and I was starting over I would get a meat mixing tub and sausage stuffer that I could hook directly up to my meat grinder. It will definitely speed things up as opposed to use the hand cranking method while mixing and stuffing your sausages. The gear is awfully expensive though and not sure it would be worth it if you were just going to do a few 25 pound batches a year but I’ve done almost 300 pounds in the last year and it gets taxing and time consuming after a while lol.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Antlermass said:


> I would get the largest capacity stuffer you can afford. I have the LEM 5 lb stuffer and it’s good and very reliable but I get tired of reloading it 5-7 times while stuffing. It may sound like a trivial problem by the time you’ve gotten down to that process of stuffing I really just wanna get it done and get everything back into the fridge.
> I think before I do any more sausage I’m going to upgrade to the LEM mighty bite 15 pound stuffer.
> 
> Also I would say is if you plan on really getting into sausage making just spend the money now on all your equipment. If I had the money and I was starting over I would get a meat mixing tub and sausage stuffer that I could hook directly up to my meat grinder. It will definitely speed things up as opposed to use the hand cranking method while mixing and stuffing your sausages. The gear is awfully expensive though and not sure it would be worth it if you were just going to do a few 25 pound batches a year but I’ve done almost 300 pounds in the last year and it gets taxing and time consuming after a while lol.


I 2nd this even though my wallet won't let me upgrade. Great advice if you can make it happen though


----------



## pbuck

The 15# LEM Mighty Bite would be my choice but you’ll still have to fill it a few times. Snack sticks take some pressure to fill and it will be much easier to do if the hopper isn’t completely full. The 15mm slim Jim size casings are really tough to fill. I usually make 19mm sticks. 

I’m glad I bit the bullet and bought the 20# electric model but that’s a lot of $$ unless you use it a lot.


----------



## deerbum

I plan on using 21mm casing for the sticks. Thanks for the suggestions, looking at stuffer reviews it seem that most stuffers have seal blow outside or gear problems.


----------



## pbuck

Well that rules out the 15# LEM.


----------



## hokiehunter373

Finally made some wings this fall


----------



## Billy H

Great deal on ribs at Costco 









Gloomy wet drizzly day to smoke but enjoying the foliage view off the deck. 








One hour in


----------



## pbuck

Man, anytime someone makes ribs, I get to jonesing for a rack!


----------



## Billy H

Turned out good. Usually run them up to 195+ Took them to185 today. I’ll be doing that from now on.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Sunday was pizza night! Made them like the past ones.



























Tonight we made another one with the extra dough. This was made more traditional dough, cheese, less sauce, toppings and baked 12 minutes the cheese again on top and another 8-10 minutes. No need to go out for pizza again.


----------



## Antlermass

I love a good cast iron pizza, I have struggled for years to find a decent recipe for dough. Yours looks great 👍🏻 thanks for posting!


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Antlermass said:


> I love a good cast iron pizza, I have struggled for years to find a decent recipe for dough. Yours looks great 👍🏻 thanks for posting!


Here’s the recipe and it’s so easy to make. I use a mixer and dough hook but can be made the old fashioned way also.









The only thing I leave out is the garlic. Rub a very light coat of EVO in your bowl that the dough will rise in.
A fella on another food forum gave a tip for the dough which is dry malted powder and it can be bought on Amazon. He says it makes better tasting crust, helps turn the yeast to sugar and helps the dough raise and produce a browner and crispier crust and he was right on all parts. For the recipe above only 1/4-1/2 Tsp is needed.


----------



## Antlermass

Thanks I will try it out!


----------



## DV1

Had a wild feast today. Smoked a backstrap section to 135 with Cherry wood, then reversed seared. While the meat was in the smoker, I went to where I killed that buck as I have found maitake mushrooms there in the past, but it's been several years. I figured with the warm wet weather we have had recently, might find one. Well I hit the motherload and picked two monsters. Got back just in time to pull the meat, sear it and let it rest. Then pulled a few pieces of the maitake, cleaned and sauted them in olive oil, butter, roasted garlic cloves and some salt and pepper. While they were cooking down, walked out to the garden and pulled a handful of spinach. The finished product was awesome on this perfect fall day.


----------



## pbuck

Nice! ^^^


----------



## Antlermass

First try at homemade bacon. Didn’t turn out to bad for the first time.


----------



## pbuck

15# cheddar summer sausages ready for smoke tomorrow. 










Also have a batch of jerky in the marinade to dry tomorrow also.


----------



## nicko

pbuck said:


> 15# cheddar summer sausages ready for smoke tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also have a batch of jerky in the marinade to dry tomorrow also.


Good lookin' prep area.


----------



## Jimmyk12

Green egg is the best


----------



## pbuck

nicko said:


> Good lookin' prep area.


Thanks. It was rough plumbed in for a basement bathroom and I first put in just the table and sink. A couple years ago I found a great deal on the apartment size fridge and stove so now I have a basement kitchen/butcher area instead of a bathroom


----------



## nicko

Cast iron pizza on the egg. We’ll see.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

nicko said:


> Cast iron pizza on the egg. We’ll see.
> View attachment 7727285


I can taste it right now!!


----------



## nicko

Ishi Spirit said:


> I can taste it right now!!


It was a winner. Used your dough recipe on the previous page. Crust came out thin and crispy. Fresh sliced mozzarella is hard to beat.

Baking it in the cast iron gets it done fast.


----------



## pbuck

I got it all going on today. Dam East wind is killing me for hunting so I figured I’d cook. Lol!!!

I have veni jerky in the dehydrator, summer sausage in the MES and a spatchcock chicken in the brine to cook on the BGE this evening. [emoji1848]


----------



## Ishi Spirit

nicko said:


> It was a winner. Used your dough recipe on the previous page. Crust came out thin and crispy. Fresh sliced mozzarella is hard to beat.
> 
> Baking it in the cast iron gets it done fast.


Glad to hear! The recipe is super easy for us top notch chefs🤣


----------



## Ishi Spirit

pbuck said:


> I got it all going on today. Dam East wind is killing me for hunting so I figured I’d cook. Lol!!!
> 
> I have veni jerky in the dehydrator, summer sausage in the MES and a spatchcock chicken in the brine to cook on the BGE this evening. [emoji1848]


Wow is been out of the east in Iowa today and yesterday! Buck are really starting to roll here. Buddy killed one this morning and I passed a pretty good buck! My cell phone is going nuts with call for the taxidermy shop and I need to tag out but will wait if needed


----------



## pbuck

Ishi Spirit said:


> Wow is been out of the east in Iowa today and yesterday! Buck are really starting to roll here. Buddy killed one this morning and I passed a pretty good buck! My cell phone is going nuts with call for the taxidermy shop and I need to tag out but will wait if needed


I only have a couple stands on the property I hunt and anything north or east is terrible for me. It’s been both since Thursday and is finally going to switch tomorrow afternoon. 

I’m ahead my normal game as I managed to take a doe with the 350 Legend last weekend during the WV early antlerless firearms season. I usually don’t kill does until late season but a friend wanted me to go on his place with him so….sausage down!!! Lol!


----------



## pbuck




----------



## Antlermass

Nice 👍🏻


----------



## nicko




----------



## Billy H

Nothing better for the game than pulled pork nachos


----------



## GTO63

That looks really good!!! I might have to try those.


----------



## GTO63

Does anyone have a good sweet a d spicy jerky recipe? Going to make some here in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## PWinn66

Jerky guys, dehydrator or smoker?


----------



## pbuck

PWinn66 said:


> Jerky guys, dehydrator or smoker?


I’m a dehydrator guy. I have 8 trays for my Gardenmaster so I can make way more in a batch than I ever could in my MES. 

I add liquid smoke to my marinade so it has some smokey flavor.


----------



## PWinn66

pbuck said:


> I’m a dehydrator guy. I have 8 trays for my Gardenmaster so I can make way more in a batch than I ever could in my MES.
> 
> I add liquid smoke to my marinade so it has some smokey flavor.


Need to invest in a nice dehydrator I guess


----------



## hokiehunter373

I'm the same as @pbuck the dehydrator is just so easy. I've also got a gardenmaster and would recommend.


----------



## Antlermass

Question for the jerky dehydrator guys. I know it was already mentioned about adding liquid smoke but would it be alright to put it on smoker for a few hours then move to dehydrator? Might seem like a silly question but I have no experience with a dehydrator.


----------



## Leviw96

When you all are referring to pork in your venison sausages is it pork fat or meat. 

and do you add any pork fat to your deer jerky if doing it from ground meat with a jerky gun.
I bought a smoker this past week and am looking to do my own deer into pepperoni and jerky this year. And slowly learn to do different things.


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Stocking up on Bear Mountain pellets! 
Theisens is a locally farm and home store. Thirteen bags for 12.99$ a bag.


----------



## pbuck

Antlermass said:


> Question for the jerky dehydrator guys. I know it was already mentioned about adding liquid smoke but would it be alright to put it on smoker for a few hours then move to dehydrator? Might seem like a silly question but I have no experience with a dehydrator.


I can’t see why this would hurt anything.


----------



## pbuck

Leviw96 said:


> When you all are referring to pork in your venison sausages is it pork fat or meat.
> 
> and do you add any pork fat to your deer jerky if doing it from ground meat with a jerky gun.
> I bought a smoker this past week and am looking to do my own deer into pepperoni and jerky this year. And slowly learn to do different things.


I use pork shoulder in my sausage. It has plenty of fat in the meat. I’ve settled on about 2-1 ratio of lean venison to pork shoulder for almost all my sausages. That’s 8# of venison and 4.5# pork for a 12.5# batch. 

A lot of times I’ll use country still ribs instead of shoulder. It’s usually cheaper, for whatever reason, but is the exact same thing.


----------



## Leviw96

pbuck said:


> I use pork shoulder in my sausage. It has plenty of fat in the meat. I’ve settled on about 2-1 ratio of lean venison to pork shoulder for almost all my sausages. That’s 8# of venison and 4.5# pork for a 12.5# batch.
> 
> A lot of times I’ll use country still ribs instead of shoulder. It’s usually cheaper, for whatever reason, but is the exact same thing.


Thanks. For the reply. Planning on starting this next week


----------



## hokiehunter373

You know the drill.


----------



## USMC TBone

Leviw96 said:


> When you all are referring to pork in your venison sausages is it pork fat or meat.
> 
> and do you add any pork fat to your deer jerky if doing it from ground meat with a jerky gun.
> I bought a smoker this past week and am looking to do my own deer into pepperoni and jerky this year. And slowly learn to do different things.


I dont have much experience with the ground meat and jerky gun method, but I know when making regular (not ground meat) jerky I wouldn't want any extra fat inbthe meat. Generally when making regular (not ground meat) jerky you want the meat as lean as possible. Any residual fat will stick around after the drying process and not dry out. The heat used is usually low enough that the fat won't render completely (melt/liquify). This would make the jerky greasy and less shelf stable. It will also make it possible for the grease in the jerky to go rancid providing an off taste/smell to it. This might not be as big of a deal if the jerky doesn't last as long or if you plan on storing the jerky in a freezer long term or fridge for short term. But for all intents and purposes you generally want as little fat/grease in your jerky meat as possible.

Now when making sausage it's the other way around. I'm still new to the sausage arena, but from what I've read you want enough fat in your sausage meat mixture to keep it from drying out or being crumbly when cooked/smoked. I made some venison breakfast sausage that was 2 lbs ground pork (tubes bought from store) and 3 lbs of lean ground deer meat (I trim as much fat and gristly bits off my venison as possible before grinding it myself). I think the consistency came put great and plan to use a similar mix for future sausage endeavors (if I can get another deer soon).

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leviw96

USMC TBone said:


> I dont have much experience with the ground meat and jerky gun method, but I know when making regular (not ground meat) jerky I wouldn't want any extra fat inbthe meat. Generally when making regular (not ground meat) jerky you want the meat as lean as possible. Any residual fat will stick around after the drying process and not dry out. The heat used is usually low enough that the fat won't render completely (melt/liquify). This would make the jerky greasy and less shelf stable. It will also make it possible for the grease in the jerky to go rancid providing an off taste/smell to it. This might not be as big of a deal if the jerky doesn't last as long or if you plan on storing the jerky in a freezer long term or fridge for short term. But for all intents and purposes you generally want as little fat/grease in your jerky meat as possible.
> 
> Now when making sausage it's the other way around. I'm still new to the sausage arena, but from what I've read you want enough fat in your sausage meat mixture to keep it from drying out or being crumbly when cooked/smoked. I made some venison breakfast sausage that was 2 lbs ground pork (tubes bought from store) and 3 lbs of lean ground deer meat (I trim as much fat and gristly bits off my venison as possible before grinding it myself). I think the consistency came put great and plan to use a similar mix for future sausage endeavors (if I can get another deer soon).
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


I think you are correct. I talked with a friend at work that smokes he said the same.


----------



## pbuck

LEM is having a 25% off sale site wide. It’s usually 20% so this is a pretty good deal.


----------



## GTO63

Anyone have a good recipe for a sweet and spicy jerky for muscle meat ?


----------



## NYArcher24

GTO63 said:


> Anyone have a good recipe for a sweet and spicy jerky for muscle meat ?


I use this. Only thing different I do is double up the liquid smoke and add hot sauce


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYArcher24

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTO63

thank you appreciate it!


----------



## joesandi

Question for all that make items that you will reheat to eat after smoking ie polish, andouille etc.
Is it necessary to get the item up to the temp the directions require if you are not going to eat them off the smoker? I was asked this by the BIL and my first answer was yes. But now thinking about it I am not sure. I did read somewhere that you do need to get the meat up to a certain temp and hold for awhile in order to kill most pathogens. 
What do you think?


----------



## ThumbsMcGee86

Here’s a nice Tenderloin treat:

Tenderloins
Light coat of olive oil 
Traeger Blackened Saskatchewan 

Smoke at 250 until a temp of 145°.

Rest for 3 minutes, enjoy!


----------



## GTO63

Has anyone used the Meater plus thermometer? My Igrill thermometer bit the dust, so thinking about asking Santa for a Meater, just curious how guys like them if you had one


----------



## pbuck

GTO63 said:


> Has anyone used the Meater plus thermometer? My Igrill thermometer bit the dust, so thinking about asking Santa for a Meater, just curious how guys like them if you had one


I know 12 Ringer has/had one but I haven’t seen him on here for awhile. He bought in back when it was in development.


----------



## GTO63

pbuck said:


> I know 12 Ringer has/had one but I haven’t seen him on here for awhile. He bought in back when it was in development.


Awesome, TY


----------



## hokiehunter373

joesandi said:


> Question for all that make items that you will reheat to eat after smoking ie polish, andouille etc.
> Is it necessary to get the item up to the temp the directions require if you are not going to eat them off the smoker? I was asked this by the BIL and my first answer was yes. But now thinking about it I am not sure. I did read somewhere that you do need to get the meat up to a certain temp and hold for awhile in order to kill most pathogens.
> What do you think?


I don't know why you wouldn't and without thinking too much into it I would say, yes, you need to. Maybe if you pull whatever it is and freeze it right away it'll be safe but I'm not sure what benefit you're getting from doing so.


----------



## joesandi

Hokie I agree. My BIL's thought was saving time smoking since it would be cooked again anyways. Since we do things at my house I'm pulling rank and saying smoking until done.


----------



## nicko

Anybody have a smoke planned for Christmas? I do a brisket every year.


----------



## Primeshooter67

I have found that when smoking pork the simpler the better! Sure i do the mustard, and some Dan-Os original , sweet paprika, garlic/onion powder, and a bbq rub simple smoke 4 hrs, in oven for 2 wrapped in tin full of apple juice. Comes out perfect every time! I do brisket similar no mustard / no apple juice!


----------



## huntingnwfl

nicko said:


> Anybody have a smoke planned for Christmas? I do a brisket every year.


Last 2 years I smoked a rib roast. Kinda turning into an every year thing now. I will smoke 2 for everyone at the office. We started a few years ago with cooking a meal for each holiday. And last year I smoked a rib roast that came out great. So we will be doing that again on Thursday. Probably smoke some cream cheese at the same time as well.


----------



## Primeshooter67

DaneHunter said:


> Your cardiologist is on the phone...


So!


----------



## pbuck

nicko said:


> Anybody have a smoke planned for Christmas? I do a brisket every year.


I plan on doing a rib roast weather permitting. Looks like the coldest temps of the year next weekend so it may get done in the oven.


----------



## Billy H

Mine is done already. We always have a houseful Christmas Eve. This year my wife wanted to do something different, crook pot full of meatballs and some appetizer kind of stuff. Pick and eat as you please. I smoked a whole shoulder Monday pulled and vacuumed sealed and froze. I’ll break some out for pulled pork Sammy’s and of course nachos.


----------



## GTO63

How about you guys sharing your rib roast recipe if you dont mind, I am as well doing one for x mas, and this will a be first for me, so looking for a good recipe what time to smoke and how long. I have watched youtube vids but figured where else to get some good recipes from a bunch of archery buds on smoking forum.


----------



## pbuck

I did mine last year following this recipe. It was fantastic. Some others I’ve looked at were a little more involved but this was pretty simple. The dry brine I think makes a world of difference. I do mine on a BGE but I don’t see why you couldn’t do it on any type of smoker. 









Grilled Bone in Prime Rib Roast on the Big Green Egg - The BBQ Buddha


Looking for the perfect Grilled Bone in Prime Rib Roast recipe for your Big Green Egg? You've found the best one right here!




thebbqbuddha.com





Pro tip… don’t get busy and forget to take the roast out of the fridge AT LEAST a couple hours before cooking. An hour won’t get it and you’ll be eating dinner way later than planned. 

Don’t ask how I know. [emoji51]


----------



## GTO63

Awesome Pbuck, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Shooter Mike

GTO63 said:


> How about you guys sharing your rib roast recipe if you dont mind, I am as well doing one for x mas, and this will a be first for me, so looking for a good recipe what time to smoke and how long. I have watched youtube vids but figured where else to get some good recipes from a bunch of archery buds on smoking forum.


If the ribs are still attached, cut them off and then tie them back on for cooking. The Bearded Butchers, on YouTube, have a great video on how to do this. 


Semper Fi,
Mike


----------



## IN. PRED

how many of you brine deer meat and smoke it? i been doing it for several years now.


----------



## Billy H

IN. PRED said:


> how many of you brine deer meat and smoke it? i been doing it for several years now.


Post it up, would like to see what your doing.


----------



## IN. PRED

ok billy. cook up brine with normal salt sugar ratio. add pepper, rosemary, minced garlic, onion powder, thyme, basil,old bay,good splash of dales. bring to boil with lid them simmer 20min. poke roast with carving fork and place in cooled brine. fridge it 24-48hr. take out and put in sink to drain. start smoker with kidsford and mesquite chunks. put meat in when its choochin heavy smoke at 225*. leave in there until internal hits 130*. set on table to be looked at and slobbered over for 15-20min. it should slice up like prime rib and be very juicy! i have also done eye of rounds like this for french dip roast beef sandwiches.









i also use same method of brine to instapot deer roasts. brown hard in pot with onion and bacon grease. then add water, 2 beef bullion cubes, and montreal steak seasoning. cut taters in half and lay on top. set to pressure cook for 40min. not one person that ate this knew it was deer meat until i told them. lol its just like grandmas sunday roasts. fork mashing tender stringy just like beef!

i also use this brine for ducks and chickens. i smoke the duck at 275 then 350 to finish with apple chunks. talk about lip smacking greasy goodness!! 😛


----------



## Billy H

If it taste as good as it looks we’re talking money😎


----------



## GTO63

Shooter Mike said:


> If the ribs are still attached, cut them off and then tie them back on for cooking. The Bearded Butchers, on YouTube, have a great video on how to do this.
> 
> 
> Semper Fi,
> Mike


Thanks , yeah I watched there video, good info!


----------



## pbuck

As good as my rib roast on the egg was last year, I may be doing it in the oven this year. The weather outside is looking frightful. [emoji3063][emoji55]‍[emoji2418]


----------



## abliss77

Great topic! so many good ideas and mouth watering recipes!!!


----------



## GTO63

IN. PRED said:


> how many of you brine deer meat and smoke it? i been doing it for several years now.


I brined a whole tenderloin couple of years ago, then wrapped in bacon, then put it in the traeger ,it was the best thing ever!


----------



## bonez

I do it everytime!


----------



## USMC TBone

Also planning a rib roast for Christmas day this year. May even do pulled pork or something for New Years Eve or Day.

I asked my wife about doing one several years back for Christmas day. She wasn't sure about it, even though prime rib is one of her favorite types of beef. So I did it for New Year's day that year. She said ok, you need to do this next Christmas, and I've been doing it for Christmas ever since.

I do the rib roast on my bbq pretty much the same way I do any other venison or beef roast.

I dry brine the day before or earlier (at least 12 hrs in advance) if I remember to, by sprinkling salt all over it then put in a large glass or plastic bowl and cover while sitting in the fridge overnight. Then about 2 -3 hrs before cooking I'll apply the rub to the roast (keep in mind that you've already salted the meat, so go easy on the rub, use a low sodium/salt rub, or mix up your own rub or garlic and herb mix minus the salt). Cook in smoker with apple and/or hickory chunks (I'm a charcoal guy) at 225 F - 250 F until the internal temp of the meat is about 10F from being done so about 120'ish for medium - medium rare. Then crank up the heat (either open up the bbq to stoke the coals or use a gas grill on high) and sear the meat on all sides and once the internal temp is about 5 degrees from doneness I'll pull it off and put on a plate and cover with foil. The internal temp usually will continue to rise another 5 F while the meat is resting as the outside of the meat is hotter, and the inside is cooler, so the outside of the meat continues to cook the inside a little longer.

I might have to try IN.PRED's method of brining for my next venison roast.

Edited: To add a couple more specifics in my rib roast method. 12/20/22 Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays y'all!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lummy0.1

Alright then 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antlermass

Standing Rib Roast
2 quarts water
2 quarts beef stock
3 tablespoons beef base (Better than Bouillon brand)
Combine and simmer then let cool. Inject roast and the submerge roast in remaining liquid for at least 12 hours. Drain and dry roast, lightly coat with EVOO then season with;
Kosher salt, Coarse ground pepper, Fresh Thyme, Basil, Oregano and Garlic, I like to chop it all up in a food processor together, gets it nicely mixed and minced, Smoke @ 275 until middle is about 130, pull double wrap in foil and stick in cooler to rest for 20 minutes, internal temp of meat should rise another 5 degrees while you wait.


----------



## Antlermass

Different roast, same recipe, I do the same thing with venison backstraps


----------



## Lummy0.1

Antlermass said:


> Different roast, same recipe, I do the same thing with venison backstraps
> View attachment 7760562
> 
> View attachment 7760564


That’s looking really tasty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTO63

That looks really good ! Thank you for the recipe!


----------



## IN. PRED

excellent antlermass!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer

Antlermass said:


> Standing Rib Roast
> 2 quarts water
> 2 quarts beef stock
> 3 tablespoons beef base (Better than Bouillon brand)
> Combine and simmer then let cool. Inject roast and the submerge roast in remaining liquid for at least 12 hours. Drain and dry roast, lightly coat with EVOO then season with;
> Kosher salt, Coarse ground pepper, Fresh Thyme, Basil, Oregano and Garlic, I like to chop it all up in a food processor together, gets it nicely mixed and minced, Smoke @ 275 until middle is about 130, pull double wrap in foil and stick in cooler to rest for 20 minutes, internal temp of meat should rise another 5 degrees while you wait.
> View attachment 7760558
> 
> View attachment 7760559
> 
> View attachment 7760560
> 
> View attachment 7760556
> 
> View attachment 7760557


I do mine the exact same way, except I add 12oz of red wine to the brine and I coat with a commercial rub - Rodelle Prime Rib Seasoning to which I add 2 tblspns of Worchestershire powder...I agree with blending in a blender or processor, it makes a big difference. Same with injections...I've argued with others who believe injecting is unnecessary, yet they never miss an opportunity to chow down when I put a roast on the table. I use the same exact process on all of my red meat roasts. For those who may not be able to spring for a quality cut, this process turns even chuck roasts into something to envy, so keep that in mind. I do take care to inject (as best I can) BETWEEN the ribs on a rib roast and when I smoke I use a hickory, cherry, maple blend AND I leave a water pan filled with apple juice in the smoker.

I brine mine in a brine bucket (the briner) that I embed in a cooler filled with ice. The ice usually covers the lower 1/3 of the bucket, which is plenty to keep the cut 'safe' during the brine. On turkey's I tend to brine closer to 20-24 hours and hams could go 5-7 days so with those I do have to add additional ice. I like The Briner, as it has the adustable and lockable lid that you can adjust to ensure your cut is totally submerged, and I don't have fridge space needed to brine a full roast, turkey or ham and I can promise you this...if you start to brine your cuts, you'll probably never stop.

We host Christmas Eve every year, and coming from a large Italian family our focus is usually on the 7-fishes and pasta creations, however, I am thinking I may go another route this year....have to make my mind up soon....

Rodelle








Amazon.com: Rodelle Prime Rib Seasoning, 15 Ounce


Shop Rodelle Prime Rib Seasoning, 15 Ounce and other Snack Foods at Amazon.com. Free Shipping on Eligible Items



www.amazon.com





The Briner








Amazon.com: The Briner : Grocery & Gourmet Food


Amazon.com: The Briner : Grocery & Gourmet Food



www.amazon.com





Every time I look in on this thread, I am reminded - IT'S THE BEST THREAD ON THESE BOARDS!!!!


----------



## nicko

I may have to mix it up and do a rib roast this year instead… A lot of great ideas and suggestions here.


----------



## Gene94

Anyone have a great venison shank recipe?

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer

Gene94 said:


> Anyone have a great venison shank recipe?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


I use my jerky brine and smoke to 120-125, let rest....on a lot of "steak cut" beef and venison and they always turn out great...AND its simple,,,

Worcestershire
Honey
Sriracha

Mix brine together, sometimes I add beef broth to get it to marinade status, submerge steaks and marinade 12-24 hour in the fridge....smoke at 275 until IT hits 120-125, pull/wrap/rest for 30-60mins....

You do have to mix the marinade very well to help ensure the honey isn't settled at the bottom...and a little sriracha goes a long way...helps to give the desired 'sweet with back-end heat' that many strive for.....


----------



## nicko

Picked up a 7.5 lb rib roast today. 

How long should I boil it?

🤪


----------



## pbuck

15 minutes will get a nice grey color on it.


----------



## pbuck

Well, the wife picked up an 8.5# 4 rib roast today but I’ve nixed the idea of doing mine outside on the egg. Ive used it before so I’m going with this recipe in the oven instead. 









Standing Rib Roast (Prime Rib)


Standing Rib Roast is the ULTIMATE Roast Beef! Also known as Prime Rib, it's the tastiest, juiciest and most tender cut of beef.




www.recipetineats.com


----------



## Hbowhunter

Picked up a 8# 3 bone rib roast for the Pit Barrel Cooker for Christmas. Going to do the ol' refrigerator "dry age" and Montreal Steak rub before hanging it in the smoker Christmas morning.....We're also doing Chilean sea bass, fresh pasta in a red beet sauce, scalloped taters, Brussel sprouts and salad. Followed by dutch apple pie with cheese and ice cream on top


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Curious what you fella’s are paying per pound for the rib roasts??
Last week here in Iowa I seen some that were 12-14 $ per pound. 
I have till the 24th to pay 9.99$ for a boneless whole ribeye16-18 pound range. With the nasty weather I’m not sure if I can get there.


----------



## Antlermass

Range from $11.99-$16.99 per pound in Omaha Ne. at the places I have been.


----------



## pbuck

Ishi Spirit said:


> Curious what you fella’s are paying per pound for the rib roasts??
> Last week here in Iowa I seen some that were 12-14 $ per pound.
> I have till the 24th to pay 9.99$ for a boneless whole ribeye16-18 pound range. With the nasty weather I’m not sure if I can get there.


The wife paid $8 for choice at Kroger with her store card discount. Sams club had prime roasts for $20. Too many mouths to feed for that!


----------



## Hbowhunter

Ishi Spirit said:


> Curious what you fella’s are paying per pound for the rib roasts??
> Last week here in Iowa I seen some that were 12-14 $ per pound.
> I have till the 24th to pay 9.99$ for a boneless whole ribeye16-18 pound range. With the nasty weather I’m not sure if I can get there.


$5.97/lb on sale from $9.99


----------



## Ishi Spirit

Hbowhunter said:


> $5.97/lb on sale from $9.99


Wow! Great deal! What state and grocery store? I’d buy 100 lbs if I found that deal 😎


----------



## Hbowhunter

Ishi Spirit said:


> Wow! Great deal! What state and grocery store? I’d buy 100 lbs if I found that deal 😎


Commiefornia..... Albertsons


----------



## rhs341

Just paid $5.99 a pound in Fla the other day….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

$8.76 per lb for me here in PA......marked down from $14.99 per lb.


----------



## nicko

Going to follow the recipe for rib roast pBuck posted on post 10,506. Couldn’t find the dizzy cow rub but I’ve got three different meat Church rubs. Not sure on which one to go with.

Suggestions? The rib roast is currently sitting in a chilled cooler after a coating with kosher salt.


----------



## pbuck

I vote holy cow. I think it’s more beef oriented.

Just remember to pull that thing out of the fridge EARLY. I’m taking mine out 4 hours ahead of time. You want to minimize the cook time as much as possible to keep the outside part from cooking too much. Same principle as a reverse sear basically.


----------



## bonez

nicko said:


> Going to follow the recipe for rib roast pBuck posted on post 10,506. Couldn’t find the dizzy cow rub but I’ve got three different meat Church rubs. Not sure on which one to go with.
> 
> Suggestions? The rib roast is currently sitting in a chilled cooler after a coating with kosher salt.
> View attachment 7763693


Holy cow all the way!


----------



## IN. PRED

nicko said:


> $8.76 per lb for me here in PA......marked down from $14.99 per lb.


they sure fleece people normally eh!


----------



## Gene94

A small batch of apple butter was one of my projects for the day. My main use of it is slathering it on scrapple

Has anyone on here tried using it for a glaze on pork?









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## TauntoHawk

Hbowhunter said:


> Commiefornia..... Albertsons


Of course no value for meat in vegan land 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicko

Spent the last hour getting the medium egg gasket defrosted…… gaskets frozen and lid wouldn’t open. I Was able to point a blowtorch flame up through the bottom air vent and run it long enough to get the lump relit. Lid opened and a section of the top gasket peeled loose. Luckily I have enough leftover unused replacement gasket to replace the detached section.


----------



## pbuck

nicko said:


> Spent the last hour getting the medium egg gasket defrosted…… gaskets frozen and lid wouldn’t open. I Was able to point a blowtorch flame up through the bottom air vent and run it long enough to get the lump relit. Lid opened and a section of the top gasket peeled loose. Luckily I have enough leftover unused replacement gasket to replace the detached section.


That sucks, buddy. Glad I can keep mine inside the basement and just roll it out when needed. 

Plan on getting my roast in the oven @ 2:00. It’s been out since 10:00.


----------



## nicko

pbuck said:


> That sucks, buddy. Glad I can keep mine inside the basement and just roll it out when needed.
> 
> Plan on getting my roast in the oven @ 2:00. It’s been out since 10:00.


I’m making it work… Went to grab my plate center and it was frozen to the pizza stone… You simply can’t make this stuff up… Definitely, the most labor-intensive set up I’ve ever had to go through with an egg

roast has been sitting out at room temperature for a few hours now, and it’s all slathered up with the buttery blanket of goodness.


----------



## pbuck

Lol! That’s part of the reason why I’m doing mine in the oven. The extended family hasn’t showed up yet and trying to have Christmas and cook outside at the same time would only lead to disaster lol!!!!


----------



## Antlermass

I did a 7 lb roast yesterday. My family usually comes Christmas Eve and then we go to in-laws Christmas Day. It was 4 degrees yesterday and I still cooked on my Brinkman Pitmaster. Takes a bit longer to get it up to temperature in cold weather but easily maintained once I get it there. Turned out good, no pic lol sorry


----------



## USMC TBone

Cooked up a 7.5 lb rib roast (3 ribs) today in my home made drum smoker. Came out awesome even if it was more medium than medium rare. FYI, my mom found it at Winco here in Eastern WA for $4.97/lb!! Occasionally Winco runs a sale on them a week or two before Christmas. But you have to get there shortly after they are set out, because they disappear quickly.

Coated roast with salt Fri night, then put in a large plastic bowl covered with plastic wrap to dry brine in fridge until today (Sunday). Pulled it out of fridge this morning around 10'ish and put Traeger's Prime Rib Rub on then back into the fridge. Pulled the roast out of the fridge and put it right in the drum smoker around noon. Smoked nice and slow at about 225 - 250 F smoker temperature. About 4pm it was at 128 F, so I pulled it put and stoked the coals and then seared over flame and hot coals for about 1 - 2 mins each side. Then put on a plate and covered with foil to rest for about 45 mins while my wife and mom finished cooking their sides. The meat was so damn good! The dogs will be happy having the trimmings and rib bones for a couple days.

While the roast was smoking low and slow I had a drip pan under it with about half beef broth, half water, a couple carrots cut into big chunks, half an onion and a couple sticks of celery. Then I threw in some minced garlic, dried oregano, thyme, rosemary, and ground pepper so I could catch the drippings for some au jus. I did added a few cups of water at about the 3hr mark since the pan didnt have much loose liquid left While the roast was resting I took the drip pan poured all the liquid into a large glass measuring cup, and used paper towels to soak up a good majority of the fat layer. Then poured the remaining juices through a strainer and into a pot. The au jus was pretty watery tasting so I simmered/boiled it for a while to reduce the volume and evaporate off the water until I had a nice smokey and Beefy flavor. One of the first times I've felt that I made a decent au just that wasn't too salty or too bland. Did not add any salt to the au jus. It had salt from the beef broth and the drippings from the roast. I really had to fight the urge to add some salt to the au jus when it seemed watery at first. Glad I held off, because after reducing (evaporating water off) it tasted so much better and didn't need any more salt.























Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy H

USMC TBone said:


> Cooked up a 7.5 lb rib roast (3 ribs) today in my home made drum smoker. Came out awesome even if it was more medium than medium rare. FYI, my mom found it at Winco here in Eastern WA for $4.97/lb!! Occasionally Winco runs a sale on them a week or two before Christmas. But you have to get there shortly after they are set out, because they disappear quickly.
> 
> Coated roast with salt Fri night, then put in a large plastic bowl covered with plastic wrap to dry brine in fridge until today (Sunday). Pulled it out of fridge this morning around 10'ish and put Traeger's Prime Rib Rub on then back into the fridge. Pulled the roast out of the fridge and put it right in the drum smoker around noon. Smoked nice and slow at about 225 - 250 F smoker temperature. About 4pm it was at 128 F, so I pulled it put and stoked the coals and then seared over flame and hot coals for about 1 - 2 mins each side. Then put on a plate and covered with foil to rest for about 45 mins while my wife and mom finished cooking their sides. The meat was so damn good! The dogs will be happy having the trimmings and rib bones for a couple days.
> 
> While the roast was smoking low and slow I had a drip pan under it with about half beef broth, half water, a couple carrots cut into big chunks, half an onion and a couple sticks of celery. Then I threw in some minced garlic, dried oregano, thyme, rosemary, and ground pepper so I could catch the drippings for some au jus. I did added a few cups of water at about the 3hr mark since the pan didnt have much loose liquid left While the roast was resting I took the drip pan poured all the liquid into a large glass measuring cup, and used paper towels to soak up a good majority of the fat layer. Then poured the remaining juices through a strainer and into a pot. The au jus was pretty watery tasting so I simmered/boiled it for a while to reduce the volume and evaporate off the water until I had a nice smokey and Beefy flavor. One of the first times I've felt that I made a decent au just that wasn't too salty or too bland. Did not add any salt to the au jus. It had salt from the beef broth and the drippings from the roast. I really had to fight the urge to add some salt to the au jus when it seemed watery at first. Glad I held off, because after reducing (evaporating water off) it tasted so much better and didn't need any more salt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Looks killer


----------



## Mickelson12

Love that homemade smoker! Nice job!


----------



## nicko

Rib roast was winner. It will be replacing brisket for future Christmas meals.


----------



## Hbowhunter

Wish I took pictures of our Christmas feast. Pit Barrel Cooker came through again!!! Smoked the 3 bone ribeye roast to perfection (not my words, everyone else's) while it was setting threw the Ocean Trout on the grill rack in the PBC....the flavor that thing produces amazes me every single time


----------



## RandyNight

Made pork candy from pork belly for snacking meat. Roughly followed Malcolm Reed recipe. Good thing for the holidays.


----------



## USMC TBone

Hbowhunter said:


> Wish I took pictures of our Christmas feast. Pit Barrel Cooker came through again!!! Smoked the 3 bone ribeye roast to perfection (not my words, everyone else's) while it was setting threw the Ocean Trout on the grill rack in the PBC....the flavor that thing produces amazes me every single time


Nice! The vertical drum smokers really do seem to work well and put out some good flavor. I had looked into the PBC, and if you don't want to build your own then it's a great choice and I almost went that route. I had a pretty good idea of what I wanted to do, and enjoy the DIY stuff so I went with a www.UDSparts.com kit. I upgraded the intakes to the tall uprights so i wpuldnt habe to bend over when adjusting the vents/intakes for temperature control. I also added the hinge, which locks into the upright position so i didnt have to worry about finding a place to hang the lid. I like having the adjustable exhaust stack, as well as the adjustable and tall intake vents, so I can run it as hot or cool as I like. I have 3 sets of bolts around it so I can put grates in different levels, or add a heat diffuser later. I went the DIY route, because I really wanted to be able to customize it. I have thought about getting a meat hanger kit as well to try that. My fear though is that when hanging a brisket or pork shoulder that the meat will get so cooked/tender that it will fall off the hooks.

Also with the big charcoal basket in this thing I have filled it up and ran for about 17 - 18hrs doing a brisket and still had at least 1/4 of the charcoal left. I think if the basket it full I could probably run the smoker for about 24 hrs (at 250 F) before needing to add more charcoal. I think that it being such a good sealed system helps with that. No excess air getting to the coals and causing them to get hot, also no where for heat to escape except for the exhaust tube on top. It's so well sealed that I usually have a puddle of water in the bottom of the barrel from moisture condensing on the upper sides of the barrel or the lid and running down the sides. Especially if I'm using a water pan. I've been really happy with the way this thing cooks.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC TBone

Mickelson12 said:


> Love that homemade smoker! Nice job!


Thanks! I made it from a kit from www.UDSparts.com. Hardest part was finding a food grade open top barrel with lid, and then burning out the epoxy liner. Just drill your holes where you want things to go, paint it up if you want and then just bolt things on. I did add some red RTV sealant where the intake vents (upright pipes on the sides) bolt onto the barrel. I wanted to make sure that I had full control of the air going to the charcoal, and no gaps or holes, otherwise it can be hard to keep the cooking temperature low. Also the barrel got cherry red on the bottom during the epoxy burn out process and buckled/warp a bit there. I did my best to pound it back into shape and round it out again, but the sealant just helps to make sure it's a tight seal. It was a fun project and if I end up wanting to do something different I can always keep an eye out for another used barrel and rebuild it again. I got this one for $10 from a lady that had a small soap making shop. It originally had palm oil in it and she was just looking to get rid of it.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hbowhunter

@USMC TBone is that the 55 or 30 you built? Looks awesome!!! I'm going to have to order one. Probably a 55 since I think the PBC is 30


----------



## IN. PRED

who was palm oil? 😁 thats a sweet looking rig for sure. thx4the link!


----------



## USMC TBone

It's a 55 gal steel drum. The lady I got it from was running a small business making soaps. So she had a couple barrels, one was palm oil and the other was coconut oil.

I remember looking at the Pit Barrel Cookers and I think the only ones I saw were the 30 gal sized ones that had like 15" grates. I wanted to go with a 55 gal drum that was 18.5" diameter, since I already had a couple 18" grates for my Weber Kettle grill. There are some guys that have used the lids of an old Weber Kettle for their drum smokers. Sadly it didn't fit my drum. The rolled edge on the top is just a smidgen too wide for the Weber Kettle lid. I suppose if I cut the rolled part off it might fit, but I like the nice tight seal I get with the original lid from the barrel.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Been awhile. I almost forgot how to light the egg. 

Don’t know how/what/why I did but probably my best rack of ribs ever. The wife was even saying they were the best I’ve done. 

I had a little roof shingle issue and lost track of my temps a little and cooked them the first cpl hours at 250-260 deg. I’m usually at 220-225. Foiled as normal after two hrs and pulled them out of the foil after two more and they were done. I sauced them and stuck them back on for 30 more minutes and they were perfect. Little tug off the bone but not chewy and they were super juicy. Not dry at all. Even the thicker parts were awesome. Must have been a great rack to start.


----------



## pbuck

One little thing I’ve been doing lately is cutting the veins out that run along the bones. It’s not a big deal and takes a couple minutes but it eliminates that stringy black line you always get when you pull the meat off the bone. It just makes the cut ribs a little more pleasing to the eye. 

Just cut about an 1/8” deep along each bone then cut back against the bone and peel the veins out. I saw it on one of the many YouTube vids I’ve watched.


----------



## IN. PRED

those look great!


----------



## Billy H

pbuck said:


> Been awhile. I almost forgot how to light the egg.
> 
> Don’t know how/what/why I did but probably my best rack of ribs ever. The wife was even saying they were the best I’ve done.
> 
> I had a little roof shingle issue and lost track of my temps a little and cooked them the first cpl hours at 250-260 deg. I’m usually at 220-225. Foiled as normal after two hrs and pulled them out of the foil after two more and they were done. I sauced them and stuck them back on for 30 more minutes and they were perfect. Little tug off the bone but not chewy and they were super juicy. Not dry at all. Even the thicker parts were awesome. Must have been a great rack to start.


Nothing wrong with a GREAT RACK 😙


----------



## Dstoltz

Made pbucks pastrami yesterday from a roast from last year. Never would have tried it without this threat. Best one on AT










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Dstoltz said:


> Made pbucks pastrami yesterday from a roast from last year. Never would have tried it without this threat. Best one on AT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And?…….

It looks really good! I’ll be smoking a couple roasts on Monday for a neighbor that has them in the brine.

And since we’re talking about pastrami, my wife wrote this up for me since I share the recipe a lot. I may have already posted it but here it is again anyway.


----------



## 12-Ringer

Gene94 said:


> A small batch of apple butter was one of my projects for the day. My main use of it is slathering it on scrapple
> 
> Has anyone on here tried using it for a glaze on pork?
> View attachment 7763867
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


I completely coat pork butts and shoulders with it when I am making pulled pork….:I also cut it with apple cider vinegar and white pepper for an unbelievable injection for making pulled pork


----------

